#kubuntu 2006-03-13
<celerate> LVM = logical volume management
<ziza> i explained it a little an hour ago
<ziza> celerate: right :)
<HymnToLife> !lvm
<ubotu> well, lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<ziza> _emmanuel: do you mean it Linux makes you more calm or more aggressive? :)
<ziza> -it
<celerate> ziza, yes, but usually more calm
<celerate> if you have high blood pressure I highly recommend linux, Windows may be putting your health at risk
<ziza> ok, but that's not always the case
<nuky> hi, i installed superkaramba by converting the tar.gz to a deb with alien.. do you know where it would have installed to? i can't find it in menu, terminal, find or locate.. :/
<Snake__> nuky: can you run it via alt+f2?
<ziza> for example, i was lucky in that i didn't have to compile anything the first time installed ubuntu. i just could figure enough out in order to setup w32codecs, installing dep packets and such
<HymnToLife> celerate> not to mention it can create in you a hatred towards blue color
<celerate> haha, too true HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> which is not good for french people, especially those who like soccer
<ziza> or setting up my internet connection via the command line :), had to research the commands on my windows machine
<celerate> ever since switching to Linux though, I've learned to forgive blue
<nuky> Snake__: nah, i get a pop-up saying, Could not run the specified command.
<Snake__> nuky: hmm your sure it installed?
<nuky> i'm starting to think it didn't.. i did "apropos super" and it didn't turn up either..
<nuky> but when i uninstalled with dpkg, it said that 102184 files were removed!! grrrr
<Snake__> lol
<celerate> are you sure there's no existing superkaramba package already?
<nuky> i can only find the tar.gz... and when i tried to compile from source, i had a few issues with Qt and i thought the dpkg installation would resolve that..
<HymnToLife> hmmmmm that LVM thing is very intersting indeed
<Snake__> nuky: get this
<Snake__> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<celerate> I'm going to assume ubotu is a bot because it responds to !* and has 'bot' in it's name
<nuky> ahhh!! cool.. thanks!! :)
<Snake__> celerate: Yessir :)
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<celerate> hey, was it what said hello to me when I joined?
<HymnToLife> !hello
<ubotu> Hi, hymntolife!
<Kr4t05> Anyone know where I can get those neat desktop widgets for KDE?
<Kr4t05> IE: RAM used, CPU usage
<frank23> Kr4t05: the sysguard applet can do that in the taskbar
<frank23> Kr4t05: it comes with kde
<ccc_> Kr4t05: for the desktop, try superkaramba
<Brydenn> who here knows a bit about GRUB?
<dcwckd> hey all
<Brydenn> i have some questions about GRUB
<dcwckd> Brydenn: ask
<frank23> Brydenn: just ask
<Brydenn> k well... I have Ubuntu as my Master Drive and WinXP Pro as my Slave... how can I (through GRUB) boot to windows from the GRUB menu?
<Brydenn> cuz it's not showing up as an option
<dcwckd> did you install grub with the ubuntu cd
<Brydenn> well i believe i did a full system update
<dcwckd> has anyone experienced any problems with WMVs, I can see video, but audio really jumps on some of them, not all, I know WMV is a wrapper class, is there anyway to tell if im missing an audio codec
<dcwckd> Brydenn: um, one sec
<frank23> dcwckd: what do you mean by jump? it skips?
<dcwckd> yup
<frank23> dcwckd: I have the same problem when I use xine (kaffeine) but it works with mplayer
<dcwckd> thanks frank
<Brydenn> i'm plaing a WMV and the audio isnt skipping,etc
<dcwckd> will install mplayer
<frank23> dcwckd: kmplayer and kplayer are 2 players that use mplayer
<dcwckd> Brydenn: add this to grub\
<Brydenn> k
<dcwckd> http://pastebin.com/589970
<dcwckd> frank23: which should I install
<dcwckd> Brydenn: obviously change hd, to represent the physical drive
<frank23> dcwckd: i use kmplayer but you have to compile it yourself
<dcwckd> Brydenn: do a "locate menu.list"
<dcwckd> frank23: thanks
<frank23> dcwckd: do you know how to compile software?
<Brydenn> this the right one dcwckd ? /var/lib/doc-base/info/menu.list
<dcwckd> mo
<dcwckd> no
<dcwckd> should be like /etc/grub/menu.list
<dcwckd> and add the entry to the bottom of the file
<dcwckd> frank23: i dont need a gui
<dcwckd> lol
<dcwckd> mplayer filename works just fine :P
<frank23> dcwckd: ok
<frank23> dcwckd: I think our problem is due to xine and a specific sound driver... what is your sound card?
<dcwckd> but thanks
<dcwckd> WMV is playing perfectly
<dcwckd> i have a SBLive 5.1
<dcwckd> is there anyword with kubuntu booting with EFI?
<frank23> dcwckd: hmm... maybe not. I have via integrated
<dcwckd> Brydenn: fix it?
<Brydenn> not sure
<Brydenn> what do i rename the HD though
<Brydenn> cuz defualt is HD0?
<Brydenn> my windows drive is named HDB1 under linux
<Brydenn> but i'm not sure if thats what i should rename it to
<dcwckd> is your windows drive
<dcwckd> a partition
<dcwckd> or a physical drive
<Brydenn> no its a seperate drive
<Brydenn> physical
<dcwckd> sec
<Brydenn> k
<dcwckd> (hd1,0) should work
<Brydenn> hmm ok
<dcwckd> is there anyword with kubuntu booting with EFI?
<dcwckd> my new mini is coming this week
<songo> hey!!
<songo> quick way to eject cd-rom
<songo> how?
<dcwckd> !eject
<ubotu> dcwckd: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<songo> WAW
<songo> that was quick enough
<songo> bye
<songo> wait a minute
<songo> what is '!' about??
<songo> what else i ican do with it?
<HymnToLife> it's to have ubotu give answers
<HymnToLife> because we are too lazy to say them ourselves
<HymnToLife> to eject a CD, right click on his icon on the desktop and hit 'Eject'
<songo> doens't
<HymnToLife> any errors ?
<songo> device is mounted
<dcwckd> unmount it
<HymnToLife> normally eject unmounts as well...
<dcwckd> noramlly
<songo> doesn't allways
<dcwckd> forcefully unmount it
<dcwckd> or reboot
<songo> !eject still quicker
<ubotu> songo: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HymnToLife> songo> what if you run eject from a CLI ?
<ccc_> songo: you have a konqueror window with the cdrom open, or standing in the cdrom dir in a terminal? if it can't unmount, it's being used somehow.
<songo> i've already ejected the cd! what's wrong with u?
<HymnToLife> ccc_> then I guess it would say 'Can't unmount /dev/hdwhatever - device in use'
<songo> i just want to know what '!' means
<HymnToLife> I told you
<HymnToLife> it's to have ubotu tell answers when we are too lazy to do it ourselves
<songo> ok
<dcwckd> for example
<dcwckd> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ccc_> Glin|Jol: please...
<ccc_> HymnToLife: ah, true.
<songo> never mind, i'll try man !
<songo> man never lets me down
<Brydenn> ok that didnt work
<Brydenn> didnt boot to windows
<Brydenn> hd1,0 didnt work :(
<_mito> hola
<_mito> alguien por ahi
<_mito_> hola
<_mito_> ahola
<_mito_> sad
<_mito_> as
<_mito_> da
<_mito_> sdasdasd
<_mito> asdsdadasdsadasd
<_mito> sdds
<_mito> s
<_mito> s
<_mito> s
<_mito> s
<_mito> s
<_mito> s
<_mito> sd
<_mito> d
<_mito> d
<_mito> d
<_mito> d
<heck> hi all.. any pointers to how can i reinstall the bootloader?
<bimberi> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<bimberi> heck: maybe something in that lot ^^^^^ :)
<heck> bimberi: thanks .. i googled but haven't had much luck
<callie> heck, was it after you re installed windows?
<heck> callie: no i installed it on a qemu vm but rebooted the machine before i install the bootloader (was sleeping anyway lol)
<bestadvocate> hey guys, you know the Cover Manager for amarok?  is there anyway to save the cover art with the music files so that other programs can register the art?
<apappu> hello all I just have a question.  if I want to see the source code for say any application like ls where how do i get the source in ubuntu
<ccc_> bestadvocate: try #amarok
<apappu> what is amarock? and how do i use it
<HymnToLife> this was not for you apappu :)
<HymnToLife> you can get the source of everything from packages.ubuntu.com
<apappu> sorry my bad
<apappu> is there a way I can use apt-get to get the source
<HymnToLife> yes
<HymnToLife> but I don't know it :p
<HymnToLife> it's been a while since I downloaded sources
<LjL> apappu: yeah
<LjL> apappu: sudo apt-get source packagename
<LjL> apappu: you need to have your source lines enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bestadvocate> ccc_:ok
<LjL> apappu: apt-get -b source packagename will download the source *and* compile it
<mikearthur> how do I upgrade a package that has been "kept back"
<Captainbraille> Hi, I have a game cd in my cd drive,, when I go to /cdrom I can't see any files, but if I make an image of the cd, then mount the image, I can see the files. If there a setting or a way I can see the images without having to do that?
<HymnToLife> Captainbraille> are you _sure_ your drive is mounted to /cdrom ?
<Captainbraille> HymnToLife: I'm not sure, how do I found out if it is?
<HymnToLife> Captainbraille> cat /etc/fstab
<Captainbraille> HymnToLife: should I just paste the results here?
<HymnToLife> just the line involving your cdrom drive
<Captainbraille> those are the cd drives.. "/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Captainbraille> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Captainbraille> "
<HymnToLife> hoho
<HymnToLife> you have two drives
<Captainbraille> lol, what?
<HymnToLife> so you should go and see in /media/cdrom1
<Captainbraille> is that okay?
<HymnToLife> /cdrom is a symlink redirecting to /media/cdrom0
<HymnToLife> and obviously you insert your CD in the other drive
<HymnToLife> so you'll find your files in /media/cdrom1
<Captainbraille> HymnToLife: I don't see anything in either of the cdrom0/1 folders, the disc is the expansion to diablo 2, could it be because there are all exe and dll files?
<HymnToLife> nope
<HymnToLife> is your driv mounted ?
<HymnToLife> run sudo mound /dev/hdc
<Captainbraille> How do I check that? sorry, I'm a real newb
<HymnToLife> or sudo mount /dev/hdd depending in which drive is your CD
<Captainbraille> okay
<HymnToLife> mount*
<Captainbraille> okay I got this.. mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<HymnToLife> ok
<HymnToLife> so now you'll find your files in /media/cdrom1
<Captainbraille> okay, now it's showing files
<HymnToLife> it's weir though
<HymnToLife> it _shoul_ mount it automatically
<Captainbraille> Is there a way to make that happen automatically? oh it should =P
<HymnToLife> for some reason it doesn't but it should be back to normal after reboot
<Captainbraille> okay, I'll try rebooting now =) Be right back
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need someone with basics BASH programming abilities
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am trying to modify the execution of firefox such that i will never have more than one instance running
<HymnToLife> Tallia1Kubuntu> you'l find more people able to help you in #ubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and every new url request is displayed simply in a new tab
<HymnToLife> there's an argument about bah scripting going on :D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why?
<HymnToLife> oh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the script is very simple but i think i  put some errors
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you take a look?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> bash syntax errors
<Tallia1Kubuntu> pastebin
<HymnToLife> hmm maybe I'm not very good at it though
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/BKZg3y87.html
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's veery simple
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i didn't use it for 2 years
<HymnToLife> I don't remmber it right now
<HymnToLife> but in man firefox you will surely have the comand to open in a new tab
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in the script there's already all i need
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's a bash error
<HymnToLife> I can't help you with it sorry
<HymnToLife> see in #ubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Captainbraille> HymnToLife, it still doesn't mount automatically, and when I use 'sudo mount /dev/hdd' the cdrom drive won't open
<HymnToLife> that's normal
<Captainbraille> but I can use "sudo eject /dev/hdd" to eject =)
<HymnToLife> you need to eject is (sudo eject /dev/hdd)
<HymnToLife> or right click on the destop icon > eject
<Captainbraille> okay, so that is normal
<Captainbraille> is there anything else you can think of that may be a problem or that I should check?
<HymnToLife> about the auto mounting ?
<Captainbraille> what do you mean?
<HymnToLife> no, sorry :/
<Captainbraille> thats fine, at least not I know how to make it load =) Thanks for the help Hymn
<HymnToLife> you're welcome :)
<Kyral> Whee my mailserver works :D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i still have problems with my script
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone can take a look?
<HymnToLife> I still can't help you ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/RLBCR863.html
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<pestilence> i switched from ubuntu to kubuntu (gnome -> kde), and when i reboot, if i don't run "gnome-theme-manager" once in KDE, all of the fonts are very large in apps such as 1) Firefox, 2) Konsole and 3) evolution.  does anybody know why this is and how to fix it?
<robotgeek> pestilence: try setting it in System Settings -> Appearance -> gtk icons
<pestilence> is this in kde?
<robotgeek> yes
<pestilence> ahhh
<pestilence> hope that works :)
<pestilence> under "gtk styles and fonts", it was set to "use another font"
<HymnToLife> didn't work much for me...
<pestilence> so i changed it to "use my kde fonts in gtk apps"
<HkS-3207> helo
<pestilence> only way to know if this worked is to reboot, so...off i go
<narg> How would you set special windows settings in kwin if its forced to be maximized... :/
<pestilence> no such luck :-(
<robotgeek> narg: right click -> advanced -> special application/window setting
<narg> see now, thats my problem
<narg> there is no border to do that on :p
<narg> and there is no way to get one...
<robotgeek> narg: ah, sweet :)
<narg> heh, a move that lacked forsight on my part.
<robotgeek> narg: i think it's called kwin or something, i am not sure
<narg> yea, that is the window manager. Do you think dcop would work to set it?
<HkS-3207> can you install the packages in the system, after you got the core system installed on it ?
<pestilence> HkS-3207, if you like.
<HkS-3207> how ?
<HkS-3207> :x
<HkS-3207> i get an error with some packages
<HkS-3207> at installation time
<pestilence> HkS-3207, what is the error
<HkS-3207> somehow it was unable to copy the file
<HkS-3207> cd may be corrupted or disk may be full
<robotgeek> narg: kwin_rules_dialog --help
<HkS-3207> but is a 20gb hd, so i think its the disc
<narg> robotgeek: thanks :)
<pestilence> HkS-3207, what command did you run, and what error did you get
<HymnToLife> HkS-3207> have you checked your CD ?
<HkS-3207> pestilence,  installing
<HkS-3207> HymnToLife,  dont know how to do that
<pestilence> HkS-3207, if you have the network, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list to use it
<pestilence> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<pestilence> well, that's not exactly what i wanted.
<pestilence> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<pestilence> bah.
<HkS-3207> lol
<HymnToLife> HkS-3207> md5sum the ISO and burn at low speed
<HymnToLife> then if you're paranoid, md5sum the burned disc
<robotgeek> !verify
<ubotu> hmm... verify is to check the integrity of your installation media, one way is to visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<robotgeek> maybe that ^
<HkS-3207> mm
<HkS-3207> but i got it on win..
<HymnToLife> you can md5sum on win too
<HymnToLife> !md5sum
<ubotu> from memory, md5sum is to verify your ISO, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto for Windows see http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<HkS-3207> o wow lol
<HkS-3207> how do i do it on a burned disk ?
<HkS-3207> :d
<narg> robotgeek: any idea how to find the window id?
<HymnToLife> HkS-3207> you have to create an ISO out of it
<HkS-3207> im trying to install it on a ibook
<HkS-3207> HymnToLife, i burned from an iso
<HymnToLife> yeah
<HymnToLife> but it _might_ be corrupted during burning especially if you burn at high speed
<HkS-3207> oh
<HkS-3207> mayb..
<HymnToLife> many people burned from a good ISO and ended with bad CDs
<HymnToLife> for whatever reason
<robotgeek> narg: xwininfo
<HkS-3207> how come
<bimberi> HkS-3207: does the partial install boot and get a working net connection?
<HymnToLife> HkS-3207> because zero risk does not exist
<HymnToLife> even when you burn at 4x
<HkS-3207> bimberi,  no network
<bimberi> HkS-3207: kk :|
<HkS-3207> HymnToLife,  and that is.. ?
<HymnToLife> ?
<HkS-3207> oh nvm
<HkS-3207> wrong line
<narg> robotgeek: so, doing kwin_rules_dialog --wid 0xdeafbeef just gives me a should not be called directly error. Am I missing something?
<HkS-3207> kubuntu should develop something that could be able to check installation disks's before installing
<HkS-3207> that way you could be sure that them cd's work
<Random_Transit> hey...I'm having trouble installing drivers for my printer
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: it's there on the cd, actually
<HkS-3207> oh
<HkS-3207> where
<HkS-3207> i didnt saw that part when going through the installation
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: it should be at the bottom of the options
<HkS-3207> didn't saw it
<Random_Transit> it's a lexmark z700
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: it's there, i am not sure how to explain :)
<HkS-3207> check the cd-rom integrity ?
<HkS-3207> i'm going to burn another disk at a low speed
<HkS-3207> cuz this one was burned at 50x
<HkS-3207> maybe 12 will be ok
<HkS-3207> ill be back :)
<narg> robotgeek: heh, those tools ended up being annoying, so I just hand-edited the rc file :p
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody ever tried win4lin?
<frank23> nope is that an emulator?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<frank23> like wine?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> they tell is as fast as running windows in local
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Thedek> I prefer to just use VMWare Player for anything that requires Windows.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> vmware is SLOW....
<me2win> Thedek, can you use photoshop undewr vmware?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> vmware is windows.
<Thedek> Yup
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the only problem is that you need to COMPLETELY run windows and linux at the same time
<Thedek> I don't think it's that slow, honestly.
<me2win> if youve got windows installed already, can you use your existing install? like from another partition
<frank23> Tallia1Kubuntu: what is win4lin exactly? a virtual machine running windows?
<Thedek> I don't believe so, but there might be a way to convert an installed instance into a VMWare instance.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it works over qemu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Thedek: there's but it's risky as they said
<frank23> yeah you need a Windows 2000 license to run win4lin
<Tallia1Kubuntu> frank23: yes,,
<Tallia1Kubuntu> as you need a windows* licence to run an istance of windows under vmware
<frank23> Tallia1Kubuntu: so its equivalent to running windows in vmware
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think vmware is slow
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it have to use virtual drives..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that is file system caching is not used
<Thedek> Actually, it looks like you can use qemu-img to create a vm image of an existing drive or partition.
<Thedek> Tallia1Kubuntu: I don't run Windows for speed, I run it because I have some apps that I can't escape. =P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> me too
<Thedek> And then I kill it as soon as possible, heh.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but mine is quite unusable.. extremely slow
<frank23> Tallia1Kubuntu: win4lin doesn't have a virtual drive?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no, i think is like wine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it use the linux FS
<Thedek> How big is your VMware instance of windows, Tallia?
<frank23> Tallia1Kubuntu: can windows apps in win4lin access usb and other hardware?
<narg> Tallia1Kubuntu: nerp. VMware totally clones stuff.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Thedek: what do you mean?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the file?
<Thedek> Yeah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the virtual disk file?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> around 4 GB
<frank23> Tallia1Kubuntu: wine is different. it doesn't contain any Microsoft code, and it can't run all windows apps?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the basic installation + acrobat pro + maple10
<narg> frank23: Wine is a free reimplementation of the win32 api. It isn't an emulator.
<Thedek> Yeah, I found a WinXPPro+SP2 installation with no other software hit 4 GB all by its lonesome.
<Thedek> Tallia1Kubuntu: How much physical memory in your box and how much are you allowing VMWare to use?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Thedek: i have 512
<Thedek> How much do you let VMware use?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and i put the scroller on the vmware suggested one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me check......
<frank23> i give vmware machines 256 MBs and I have 1GB ram total
<Thedek> Yeah, I'd almost say that's it.  I have 1GB ram in my boxen and give VMware 256 to 512.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wow.. that's a lots of memory :)
<Thedek> WinXP doesn't really like anything less than 256.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wait .. i just updated the kernel
<Thedek> erp, I lied... I have 2GB in this box... forgot I updated it. =P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> grrr
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'd like too
<Thedek> Yeah, I gave VMware 512 of memory and it seemed happy.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me make some test
<Tallia1Kubuntu> s
<Thedek> You can try it just by changing memsize = "512" in your vmx file.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok started
<Thedek> or to whatever you want to let it have.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have only 512
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :( i can't do that
<Thedek> Ahh, gotcha.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but it's a new thing
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it used to run in a good way till few months ago
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think the kernel 386 -> 686 upgrade of the last week have been good accepted by vmware
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it seems it is working faster
<Thedek> Cool =)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wow
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this is fast
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and runs perfectly with 179MB
<Tallia1Kubuntu> of memory with vmware
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Thedek: aha
<Tallia1Kubuntu> my vmware windows
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is using only 77MB
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in windows task at least is says that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i never saw windows requiring less than 120.. i dunno why :)
<torz> hey could you guys help me with quota. I want to set the capacity of a specific directory to 100MB.
<elzoona> ...
<elzoona> Hay alguien?
<elzoona> Anybody?
<frank23> yeah
<elzoona> Hello
<elzoona> :-).
<elzoona> Im testing Konversation.
<me2win> howdy
<elzoona> ?
<me2win> ?
<elzoona> What means " howdy "?
<me2win> quieres chingasos? :D
<elzoona> :-).
<elzoona> No se que es, pero no por las dudas...:-).
<me2win> jaja
<frank23> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<elzoona> Theres nobody at kubuntu-es...
<me2win> "Howdy" es una palabra que significa "Hola" en ingles. Es una frase de Tejanos.
<frank23> Tejanos = Texan?
<me2win> frank23, yeah
<elzoona> Ah, gracias.
<me2win> of course its a phrase for all of the US kind of
<me2win> but, the stereotype is texan
<frank23> yeah
<elzoona> oK.
<me2win> elzoona, hay alguien en #ubuntu-es
<me2win> pero no hablan mucho
<elzoona> Igual esta bien, yo queria alguien asi como para charla un rato :-).
<elzoona> Che...Por si o por no...Es un kilombo hacer un upgrade a KDE 3.5?
<bimberi_> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<HkS-3207> helo
<HkS-3207> i dont know how to set up the resolution in kubuntu ppc on an apple iBook
<HkS-3207> only available is 860xhelo ?
<HkS-3207> loll my bad
<HkS-3207> anybody here ?
<HkS-3207> anybado ?
<HkS-3207> anybody ?
<Kyral> Night all
<HkS-3207> night...
<frank23> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<frank23> I don't know anything about ppc so I hope this helps ;)
<HkS-3207> thanks frank23
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: is it a g3?
<HkS-3207> iBook
<HkS-3207> the wiki already helped me tho, but thanks for your interest
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: cool. as long as it works, we don't have a problem
<HkS-3207> thaks :)
<HkS-3207> mm
<HkS-3207> how do i set-up my netword card ?
<HkS-3207> on an apple iBook
<HkS-3207> running kubuntu....
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: what wireless card?
<HkS-3207> none, NIS
<HkS-3207> is there a way it could kind of auto-detect it or something like that
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: lspci -v
<HkS-3207> should i do that with sudo ?
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: no need
<frank23> HkS-3207: no. when you dont know if a command needs sudo, try without sudo. It will tell you if it needs more priviledges
<HkS-3207> mm ok let me try
<HkS-3207> robotgeek, could it be Host bridge ?
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: nope
<HkS-3207> o wow i dont find it :x
<HkS-3207> lol
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: si there someway you can paste it in the pastebin. i have an ibook too, so we can compare
<HkS-3207> robotgeek, i could write it ?
<HkS-3207> let me save it on a file first wait
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: well no, i will post mine
<HkS-3207> oh ok, thanks
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: is it old or new? if new, try "lspci | grep broadcom"
<HkS-3207> 2002
<HkS-3207> nothing comes up
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: do you know if you have an airport extreme card :)
<HkS-3207> i have no clue
<HkS-3207> the computer is from a friend of mine who wanted to throw it away cuz he messed up the system
<HkS-3207> so i took it and now im trying to fix it for personal use
<HkS-3207> it does have the port for the network integrades ( DHCP is port is available )
<HkS-3207> but it wont show any devices corresponding to network
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9847 is mine
<HkS-3207> let me check
<HkS-3207> aw shit i forgot i took off firefox to upgrade it and i forgot to do the upgrade h/o
<HkS-3207> robotgeek,  im missing the network controller
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: hmm, maybe you can buy one of those usb sticks
<HkS-3207> robotgeek,  what do u mean ?
<robotgeek> HkS-3207:oh, you mean you don't even have a ethernet in there?
<C-O-L-T> Somebody can help to me? How can I send messages on irc, I mean to everybody on  a server. A kind of flood
<robotgeek> C-O-L-T: hmm, i am not sure why you would want to do that :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<HkS-3207> robotgeek,  i do got an ethernet port
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: exactly why would you want to do such a thing?
<HkS-3207> but obviously the controller ain't working
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: hmm, try ifconfig
<HkS-3207> is there any other alternative ?
<HkS-3207> i tried
<HkS-3207> it worked fine the mother f****
<HkS-3207> :D
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: we have a channel in our city, so a city channel, just to spread linux :))
<HkS-3207> but still when i do lspci | grep Eth nothing would come up
<Hobbsee> HkS-3207: case sensitive, i think
<Hobbsee> usually it comes up as eth
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: try ifconfig
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: you know kind of advertisement for kubuntu / ubuntu, linux in generally
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: people here really don't know much about it
* Hobbsee advises C-O-L-T that this would probably be a form of IRC spam
<HkS-3207> Hobbsee,  didnt worked neither
<HkS-3207> robotgeek,  it worked...
<HkS-3207> let me unplug this cable
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: yes it is
<HkS-3207> and try some troubleshooting with it connected
<HkS-3207> ill be back
* Hobbsee shrugs - you'd probably get banned for it - and no one appreciates spam
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: no one appreciates spam but if you get one you have to look at it
<Hobbsee> not necessarily - i dont look at all my spam, in my email.  IRC can be different though
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: if you really insist upon doing it, you'll probably need to ask google how to do it...
<Hobbsee> i dont know the answer, myself
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I am asking google right now :)))
<robotgeek> C-O-L-T: be sure not to do it on freenode, cause you'll probably never come back :)
<C-O-L-T> robotgeek: they can not recognize me, I have a got a cool program, hides your ip, and it is a bot :D
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: i warn you, if you do this on freenode, they will make SURE that you get klined, or eqivalent
<HkS3207> o wow
<HkS3207> i definetly got no network on that laptop
<frank23> how do I run the new user wizard in kde again? I want to change the shortcut profile
<HkS3207> is there some usb network adapter or something like that ?
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: anyway it is not freenode, it is undernet
<robotgeek> HkS-3207: what did your friend do? insert the power jack in ethernet port
<HkS3207> looks like it
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: you're choice - but they'll probably ban you from there too
<HkS3207> is there a way to do an alternate solution tho ?
* Kamping_Kaiser gets ready to reive a spam from C-O-L-T
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I get a lot of stupid things from others through freenode, and t is spam
<Hobbsee> what, from lilo?  or others?
<Hobbsee> if it's from others, then that's a singular message, not to entire freenode
<Hobbsee> and, you can put others onto ignore, if you really want to
<HkS3207> do anybody knows if there is some USB NIC Card ?
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: is it from users like klhgkdjhgd
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: that is not a real user
<HkS3207> How i love ebay  :D
<HkS3207> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-USB-10-100-Ethernet-network-LAN-NIC-Adapter-to-RJ45_W0QQitemZ5874137370QQcategoryZ11182QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<sampan> spam on freenode?  i think i got one spam msg joining #ubuntu about 2 months ago -- never had a single other spam msg here
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: so you intend to exacerbate the problem, rather than doing something useful about it.  hmmm.
<Hobbsee> sampan: and some from lilo about the exploit, yeah
<sampan> undernet is a different stories -- there are secret bot channels there, with literally hundreds of zombies joining and parting -- very weird
<Kamping_Kaiser> C-O-L-T: register your nic then
<C-O-L-T> Kamping_Kaiser: I am registered
<Hobbsee> not here, you're not
<Hobbsee> not according to your details
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just checked ;)
<sampan> hobbsee  ahhhh, i guess i don't consider useful server-info "spam" -- they have those on undernet too (notices about user classes, etc.)
<Hobbsee> sampan: true - i was meaning notices in general, but yeah :)
<Hobbsee> you'r eright
<Hobbsee> and my brain is semi-fried
<HkS3207> lol
<HkS3207> how come my nick wont die
<HkS3207> :x
* sampan puts hobbsee's brain in the fridge to cool off
<Hobbsee> hehe thanks
<sampan> np :P
<HkS3207> what time is it :x
<me2win> Hobbsee, I got unbant! :D
<HkS3207> ooooooooooh crap
<HkS3207> i gotta go to sleep
<Hobbsee> me2win: yay!
<HkS3207> i got CAPT test tomorrow :x
<sampan> hks3207  what time it is depends on where you are...
<HkS3207> EST
<HkS3207> 01:31
<HkS3207> a.m.
<robotgeek> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<HkS3207> mad late, and i gotta wake up at 6:30 tomorrow cuz i gotta try this crap in school to see how it goes with the wireless signal
<HkS3207> ill be back later Outz!
<HkS3207> Peace!!
<sampan> ;)  if you use my clock (PST, it's only 10:36), then you won't have to go to sleep yet
<HkS3207> thx for everything :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate
<sampan> later
<HkS3207> night
<Kamping_Kaiser> sampan: and EST here is about 17:40
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. not sampan, HkS3207
<sampan> lol -- yeah, even the E is dependent on which continent one is on -- so much relativity!  :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<GullyFoyle> oh god ther's so much blinking text and cr** on dalnet and efnet and those other lamenets
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I give up, it is harder than I thought. I can get an easy to use tool and anyway I can not get any useful program neither for linux nor for windows. In google I get just anti-spam programs, I tried in  a lot of ways to search for it but nothing useful
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: Next time when somebody spams I write back, hopefully he or she will write back to me
<Hobbsee> true
<Kamping_Kaiser> C-O-L-T: remember it's a notice, so it may not 'just reply'
<C-O-L-T> Kamping_Kaiser: probably you are right
<fatejudger> what is up with ALSA and not being able to accept multiple sound streams?
<fatejudger> it's broken in Dapper
<fatejudger> it worked a week ago
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: ping
<fatejudger> Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey fatejudger
<fatejudger> can you run multiple sound streams in the latest Dapper?
<fatejudger> I think they broke it
<fatejudger> I tried filing a bug
<fatejudger> no response
<Hobbsee> bug #?
<fatejudger> damn
<fatejudger> I'm not sure I recorded that
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it's under my username, fatejudger
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: if you can search by username
* Hobbsee will go look in a min
<Tallia1Kubuntu> uhee.. gmail doesn't allow HTML
<fatejudger> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/33736
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i did a fancy signature and now i can't use it
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/33736
<fatejudger> Tallia1Kubuntu: are you sure?
<fatejudger> Tallia1Kubuntu: it should
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<fatejudger> Tallia1Kubuntu: seems weird for it not to
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just tried
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :(
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: how to reproduce?  play something in amarok, and use sounds from knotify at the same time?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: yeah
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: make sure amarok is using ALSA
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: whether it be Gstreamer + ALSA or Xine + ALSA
<Hobbsee> yep, gotcha
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: both are playing at the same time - sounds horrible though
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: weird
<Hobbsee> very
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: you don't even need KDE to reproduce the bug
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: just try using ALSA in two different apps
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it's weird
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: done by playing an mp3 with amarok, using xine engine with alsa, and "test sound" in system settings
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: try playing an mp3 in amarok and an mp3 in kaffeine or something
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: eww!
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: funny how I can't even initialize the sound driver but you can at least play it
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: my first reaction was that dmix was broken in ALSA
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I don't know if that could be the cause now that I know you can play two streams
<Hobbsee> gosh it sounds bad lol!
<fatejudger> lol, yeah
<eob84> hi, I am trying to get my /usr and /home directory on the same partition and I really don't know how to do this
<fatejudger> I can get around the problem by disabling sound in KDE
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: or by playing songs with ARTS
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: very weird.  have you tried with a new user?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but arts is horrible
<Hobbsee> true
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: no, I haven't actually
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: would that really make a difference though?
<fatejudger> this isn't something that's KDE configurable
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: worht a try - there was something in my profile that would stop my wireless card from working when logging into kde - got no idea what it was, but a new user didnt have that problem at all
<fatejudger> especially since we've removed KDE from the equation
<Hobbsee> yeah, well i didnt think my network was either!
<fatejudger> yeah, but that was a KDE problem
<fatejudger> I guess I can try
<Hobbsee> somehow, yeah
<fatejudger> adm, admin, audio, cdrom, dialout, dip, floppy, lpadmin, plugdev, scanner, video
<fatejudger> ok, brb
<eob84> anyone know how I can get the usr directory and the home directory on their own partition?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hey?
<eob84> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i get a KDE kicker style similar to this?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://tallia1.myftp.org/shared-folder/bunny5qy.png
<_mindspin> eob84 You want to install or did you already?
<eob84> I did allready
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i get a KDE kicker style similar to this?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://tallia1.myftp.org/shared-folder/bunny5qy.png
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: do you know how?
<_mindspin> the easyest way is to to it at installation
<eob84> tell me how and I will re-install
<_mindspin> you have space left on your harddisk?
<eob84> well I don't want to seperate partitions for each
<eob84> I wan't each folder to be on the same partition
<_mindspin> during installation you will be asked wther you want to partition the harddisk
<_mindspin> and nothing else?
<eob84> yea
<Hobbsee> hmmm what?
* Hobbsee reads up
<eob84> just /usr /home
<eob84> it doesn't seem possible
<_mindspin> afaik this is not possible
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: that's really simple, IIRC
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it's a sad day for Dapper...
<eob84> I guess I will just have to ln home to /usr/home
<_mindspin> nope
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: when one cannot enjoy the sounds of KDE and his music
<eob84> that won't work either?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: even with a new user?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: even with a new user
<_mindspin> it would but  it has nothing to do with partitions
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm guessing you have some... connections?
<eob84> I know
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: in regards to what?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: perhaps you could speak to someone?
<eob84> but it was the only solution I could find
<Hobbsee> core kde devs?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: to get the bug, shall we say, expedited?
<eob84> I was just asking in case someone knew something I didn't
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: lol
<_mindspin> why do you want this behaviour?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm just messing with you
<Hobbsee> :P
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but yeah, if you could ask someone about it
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: not sure who's the best person to ask - but a lot of them would be asleep
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: yeah
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I didn't mean now
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: whenever you get a chance
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: just jot down a note or something, because obviously nobody has read my bug
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: or they've disregarded it
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: who'd you assign it to?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I can't assign bugs to anyone
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I just report them
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: it's either another program, found on kde look, or a setting in configure panel, with the size
<Hobbsee> i couldnt exactly reproduce it, but didnt try terribly hard
<Hobbsee> maybe with the icon size as well, set in system settings
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: why not?  anyone can assign anything anywhere
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I figured I'd let the high-ups take care of that
<fatejudger> *higher-ups
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: anyway, I really have to go to bed
<Hobbsee> ok
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: thanks for your help though
<Hobbsee> no problems
<fatejudger> cya
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a KDE-look RSS Feed?
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: see about the middle of the page, left hand side
<Hobbsee> under RDF feeds
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming they work the same way
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: can I have a dock like in mac os/
<C-O-L-T> ?
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: sorry for disturbing again
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: kde-look.org - search for osx
<Hobbsee> i think it may be called baghera, but i'm not sure on that one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wth is kde-files?
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: thanks
* Hobbsee shrugs :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: what's kde-files?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a RSS for kubuntu too?
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: got no idea - does it show anything obvious?
<Hobbsee> yes, it's at http://www.kubuntu.org/kubuntu.rss
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: easiest way to see what kde-files.org looks like - go check it out
<Hobbsee> looks pretty cool
<karat> Is there some way to see what files ar einstalled by a given package
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: the fact is that in gmail i can add a feed only searching and selecting a result, isn't it?
<Hobbsee> karat: apt-cache show packagename
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: got no idea - i dont use gmail for rss feeds
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't know what they are really
<Tallia1Kubuntu> they simply appeared on the top of my gmail :)
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<karat> Hobbsee|away: thanks
<gameface> is there anyway to manual edit my kde system settins to turn my network on i can download the kde update so i can save my changes made in system settings?
<mike> hi. i have a problem with kontact and i was wondering if someone could help me out. basically i was editing the filters and kontact crashed on me and could not start back again
<mike> it looks like the kmail settings got corrupted somehow
<mike> i've tried removing the package and the settings in my ~/.kde/shared....
<mike> then i've tried reinstalling the package again but the problem did not go away
<gameface> anyone else had the su kde system admin error?
<_mindspin> you should use kdesu
<mike> what is kdesu?
<_mindspin> command kdesu programname
<gameface> even when i run kdesu
<mike> is that the same as sudo?
<gameface> my sytem settings wont save
<_mindspin> gameface: which kde do you have installed?
<gameface> so i turn on my network
<mike> oh nm
<gameface> it doesnt turn on
<gameface> which eva one came with kubuntu 5.10
<gameface> i cant upgrade
<_mindspin> why?
<gameface> cuz i ant turn on my wireless network card
<_mindspin> ic
<gameface> so is tehr a manual way to edit it by
<gameface> text editor
<mike> haha i can help you with wire less network
<mike> do you have drivers for the card?
<gameface> not on the computer i need to get on
<_mindspin> kdesu kate
<mike> what kind of card is it?
<gameface> pcmcia belkin
<robotgeek> gameface: do you know what chipset?
<C-O-L-T> How to have dock like in apple os X
<C-O-L-T> ?
<mike> does it have linux driver? if not you'll have to use ndiswrapper
<gameface> yeah
<gameface> it worked before
<mike> (which is a standard package available from the ubuntu cd)
<gameface> i had to reintall
<_mindspin> "/etc/networking/interfaces"
<gameface> see my network is off
<gameface> i cant enable it
<gameface> when i turn the card on
<gameface> it goes right back off
<robotgeek> gameface, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<_mindspin> on commandline "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<mike> ok then. i think there may be a problem with wireless configuration in kubuntu in general. did you try something like...
<_mindspin> but I guess check the wireless issue first
<mike> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 'HomeRouter' mode Managed key restricted F7D134ED4AEADD3C94B58EEB86 commit
<_mindspin> hehe
<mike> (that's not my key)
<mike> after that type
<mike> sudo dhclient wlan0
<gameface> thanx it stayed
<gameface> no it didnt
<gameface> shit
<gameface> let me try that next command
<_mindspin> isnt that F7.... the mac adresss?
<mike> no that's WEP key
<_mindspin> ic
<_mindspin> I have no wireless ..
<mike> if your wireless network is not encrypted just remove "key restricted F7...86"
<_mindspin> "peoples net"
<mike> i actually have to run those commands from a small script every time i log on
<mike> lol something like that. or a wireless coffee shop
<gameface> got ra0 instead of wlan
<mike> ra0? wtf is that?
<gameface> wireless
<mike> type ifconfig
<mike> ok
<gameface> does show up
<gameface> but when i got to network it does
<gameface> n i turn it on before worked fine had to reinstall due to some other errors
<gameface> its there a way i can enable it
<robotgeek> gameface: cool, take a look at another howto to get this to work
<mike> ifconfig is going to show you general interface settings regardless of whether your wireless is configured or not
<gameface> fromthe terminal
<mike> ok do something like
<gameface> shows when u put ifconfig ra0
<mike> 1. sudo ifdown ra0
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500
<mike> 2. sudo ifup ra0
<gameface> those arent enabled
<gameface> like none of my changes save
<gameface> when i go to system setting n turn it on
<mike> what do you mean "aren't enabled"?
<gameface> under systemsettings
<gameface> well maybe those should turn em on
<gameface> told me inerfae ra0 not configured
<gameface> interface*
<mike> oh. i could never get my wireless settings to save in the system settings but i can still turn them on from the terminal
<mike> when did it tell you that? on ifup?
<gameface> on up it says unknnown interface
<gameface> ra=ra0
<mike> ok... let me ask you a stupid quetion: did you plug in the card before booting ubuntu?
<gameface> yeah
<mike> ok
<gameface> ive use it before on kubuntu so i know it will work i think its more cuz the settings arent saving
<gameface> when i turn on my network
<gameface> taht wuz prolbem last time
<gameface> it still says not running
<gameface> when i check under network
<gameface> let me check dis link
<gameface> that robogeek
<gameface> provided me wih
<gameface> see if that helps
<gameface> brb
<mike> yeah try ifconfig ra0 up and then ifup and then ifdown
<mike> that's what the article says
<gameface> thanx
<gameface> i think that worked
<judgen> howdy
<gameface> okay anyway i can manual set my inet address
<mike> kool
<mike> for address just do dhclient or if you want static ifconfig would do. good luck.
<ubuntu> does anybody boot kubuntu with lilo?
<verden> hi
<farous> hi
<verden> i've just installed Dapper
<verden> is anyone here running dapper?
<_mindspin> !dapper
<ubotu> [dapper]  the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<gameface> is there anyway i can dowanload the kubuntu desktop upgrade on another compuer n put on disc n put them on another?
<gameface> i mean on a win xp system
<gameface> n then install upgrade from dis
<gameface> disc*
<_mindspin> you depend on wireless ?
<_mindspin> no networkcard at hand?
<gameface> yEAH
<gameface> everything is wireless
<_mindspin> you could try to get the deb files
<_mindspin> and install it by hand
<_mindspin> or you could try to run knoppix live cd (maybe wireless will work) and download it to /home
<_mindspin> btw. what update are you talking about?
<_mindspin> kde?
<gameface> yeh i tried that but i think i got an idea
<gameface> brb
<gameface> yeah
<gameface> kde upgrade heard it fixes some of my problems
<gameface> i think ill just downloa the ndiswrapper
<gameface> n install the drivers
<judgen> How do i force my screen to use 75hz?
<Hobbsee> judgen: the option in system settings, display?
<judgen> Hobbsee:  you mean kcontrol?
<Hobbsee> judgen: either, yeah
<Hobbsee> both work
<judgen> 60hz max in the prefs
<judgen> i can also select 43 hz =P
<Hobbsee> i wonder if you have to set it in xorg.conf, or using !xcfg
<judgen>         Option          "DPMS"
<judgen>         HorizSync       30-60
<judgen>         VertRefresh     50-75
<Kingpomba> yay kubuntu torrent at 90%
<judgen> Kingpomba: Have you not gotten further still?
<Kingpomba> Factoid Not In Database, Asking Other Bots...
<Kingpomba> No Factoid Match
<judgen> Hobbsee:  i changed horiz to 31,63 and vert to 56-75
<Hobbsee> ok, yep
* Hobbsee hasnt tried this
<Tonio_> hi !
<visik7> repo for avidemux ?
<judgen> how do i get the buttons of my remote wonder to work in ubuntu, it works by default on geexbox
<vespa> hi all...
<vespa> i need help
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<vespa> i want using firefox latest version, how to install in kubuntu?
<HymnToLife> !tell vespa about ff1.5
<judgen> I want to change the default font of wx how do i do this?
<vespa> thanks for ur answer...
<HymnToLife> you're wlcome
<vespa> !tell me about libstdc++5
<Kingpomba> !burn
<ubotu> Kingpomba: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kingpomba> Factoid 'My cat's name' Created
<HymnToLife> lmao
<Kingpomba> :/
<Kingpomba> stupid bot
<Kingpomba> !cat
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kingpomba
<Kingpomba> ....:/
<Kingpomba> !areyousmokingsomethingfunnysilicionchip?
<ubotu> Kingpomba: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kingpomba> Factoid Not In Database, Asking Other Bots...
<Hobbsee> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<Kingpomba> No Factoid Match
<Kamping_Kaiser> what are you trying to do Kingpomba?
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: Kingpomba seems to be wanting to abuse the bot
<HymnToLife> Kamping_Kaiser> I take it he's ripping off all ubotu's factoids
<HymnToLife> this is BAD
<Kingpomba> ... i asked it about burning .... he told me about a cat named mittens
<HymnToLife> should we do some !ops ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Hobbsee> HymnToLife: it'd be !kops
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kingpomba: what about burning?
<Kingpomba> Factoid Not In Database, Asking Other Bots...
<Kingpomba> No Factoid Match
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have to admit, an entry bout mittens...
<Hobbsee> HymnToLife: besides, i'm around, and can ban/kick/whatever
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kingpomba> i just typed Exclamation mark burn and it told me about a cat
<Hobbsee> Kingpomba: it said it didnt know
<Kingpomba> Factoid Not In Database, Asking Other Bots...
<Hobbsee> Kingpomba: what did you want to burn?
<Hobbsee> k3b's a good burner
<HymnToLife> just in a funnier way
<Kingpomba> Factoid Processing - Please Try Again In A Few Seconds
<Kingpomba> No Factoid Match
* Hobbsee considers gagging the Kingpomba bot
<Kingpomba> Kubuntu DVD iso
<HymnToLife> on Windows ?
<Kingpomba> huh i have a bot now?
* Kamping_Kaiser thought help was linked to from the download page
<Kingpomba> yeah
<Kingpomba> not sure where i should burn it as ISO or Boot disc in nero
<Hobbsee> burn it as in iso, i think
<HymnToLife> just the iso
<Kingpomba> cause i've had trouble before with other distros discs not working in bios
<jackphil> dapper in vmware, no X. HELP!
<Kingpomba> ... even though i set the boot order to CD > Hard drive
<Kamping_Kaiser> jackphil: what dapper? fight 4?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *flight
<Hobbsee> jackphil: startx?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. actualy... fight would be right ;)
<jackphil> Kamping_Kaiser: Yes, flight 4
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you get a black screen with "Login" or do you get a blue screen with X errors on it?
<jackphil> Hobbsee: failed with info like "no vmware module"
<Hobbsee> hmmm
* Hobbsee has never dealt with vmware
<Hobbsee> i dont know, sorry
<jackphil> black screen with "Login"
<Kamping_Kaiser> jackphil: have you logged in?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if not do
<jackphil> i've logged in. it's OK, but cant startx
<Kamping_Kaiser> jackphil: run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb
<jackphil> Kamping: i'll try it later, thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol ok
<jackphil> can flight 4 install from harddisk?
<vijay> hi everyone, i installed xine-ui, but i think there is a buffer problem, can any one help me in this issue??
<Kamping_Kaiser> jackphil: don't think so
<Kamping_Kaiser> vijay: ask, but i cant promise - i don't use xine
<kameron> what's that gksudo like tool called for kde?
<Hobbsee> kameron: kdesu
<kameron> word Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hmm?
<kameron> thank you is all i meant
<vijay> Kamping_Kaiser: I installed mplayer also, but it is not displaying any movie in full screen
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> vijay: mplayer? change the video mode to x11 IIRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl I'm afraid.
<vijay> Kamping_Kaiser: and kaffine is displaying an error message that resource is busy
<Kamping_Kaiser> sound?
<vijay> Kamping_Kaiser: ok i'll change
<kameron> vijay, or try xv i think
<vijay> Kamping_Kaiser: no sound and nothing in kaffine player
<Kamping_Kaiser> as i said, bll. sorry :/
<vijay> kameron:"xv" is a player??
<kameron> vijay, no, driver for mplayer
<vijay> kameron:ok
<vijay> kameron:libxv1 is already installed!!
<kameron> cool?
<vijay> Kamping_Kaiser: still it is playing in small size, in full screen mode
<dipnlik> hi all. my kubuntu machine is losing internet connection after about one minute. It is connected to a winxp machine. I use sudo dhclient, it reconnects, then disconnects again. Networking is fine. any ideas?
<shiv> PLz comment if anybody knows this. I am stuck. I get this error when i start bibus: (python:8689): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030
<lubo> hello, can anybody please tell me how can I download source code of my current kernel using apt tool?
<spiritz> lubo : u should have a look at package kernel-headers
<lubo> hi spiritz: currently i'm running on 2.6.15-17-686
<lubo> and you are tolking about this?: linux-headers-2.6.15-17-686
<spiritz> lubo : what version of "linux-kernel-headers"   is available in the repo?
<spiritz> I am unable to query my apt-get right now but it looks like u found the right package
<lubo> linux-headers-2.6.15-17-686 this is the one you are tallking about?
<spiritz> yes
<lubo> so I need to download this file?
<spiritz> you need to install this package
<spiritz> btw why do you need your kernel sources?
<lubo> whant to compile it my self
<lubo> why? :-)
<spiritz> ok then you should go ahead and install that package
<lubo> Need to get 7695kB of archives.
<lubo> after unpacking 79.0MB
<lubo> :-)
<spiritz> :)
<lubo> thanks spiritz !!!
<spiritz> you r welcome; good luck compiling ur kernel
<lubo> I have done that before but I alway download kernel from kernel.org :-))
<spiritz> why the default ubuntu kernel doesn't fit ur needs?
<visik7> anyone with dapper?
<_mindspin> !dapper
<ubotu> I guess dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<lubo> no this is going to be excercise for my study.. i'm about to add ned system call to kernel:-))
<mth`MAW> hi
<lubo> ned -> new :-)
<spiritz> lubo : ok :)
<mth`MAW> I do have a little Prob
<mth`MAW> lem
<mth`MAW> I have a digikam, an usb-.Stick, and usb hd etc...
<lubo> spiritz is there a way to easy migrate from grub to lilo?
<spiritz> lubo : no clue
<mth`MAW> The thing is, it depens how I plug this things into my computer, they get there mountpoints.
<mth`MAW> That is bad for example for digikam or inkscape, if they take a look at mountpoint that may be not exists
<mth`MAW> So is it soemhow possible to bind the external usb-device to a mount point?
<lubo> BTW when you asked me if the current kernel does not fit my need the answer is : NO
<mth`MAW> Anybody understood what I ment? (I do not think so... :))
<lubo> still have a problem with soud card...
<lubo> Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<lubo> system recognize it properly however no sound
<mth`MAW> kde?
<mth`MAW> gnome?
<spiritz> lubo : command such as echo "lkjmlkjmlkjmlkjm" > /dev/dsp won't make any noise?
<lubo> spiritz: after first installation sound was ok... but after couple apt-get upgrade I have a problem no soud at all:-))
<lubo> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<spiritz> lubo : sudo lsof /dev/dsp
<lubo> lsof /dev/dsp  ==> no output  !!
<lubo> any ideas? :-)
<visik7> which program stuck with oss only ?
<spiritz> lubo : u should try to shutdown sound deamon then echo some text to ur sound card
<spiritz> lubo : is arts running ? ps aux|grep arts
<lubo> arts is running ==> and twice:-)
<lubo> lubo      4885  1.0  0.7  12048  6800 ?        SL   23:11   0:17 /usr/bin/artsd -F 128 -S 8192 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<spiritz> lubo : kill it : pkill arts
<lubo> lubo      4890  0.0  0.1  10592  1644 ?        Ss   23:11   0:00 /usr/bin/artsd -F 128 -S 8192 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<lubo> spiritz now it look better..
<lubo> let me try it:-))
<spiritz> lubo : echo "mlkjmlkj" > /dev/dsp still returns busy?
<lubo> : its better I tried that already:-)) now xmms :-))
<spiritz> lubo : the echo command should output some noise from ur speakers
<sebbar> hey does anybody know if the cups problem (can't connect to local cups server) has been fixed by know?
<lubo> top stuff man... all working now:-))
<lubo> so happy;-))
<lubo> what was the problem?
<sebbar> lots of users being unable to set up locally attached usb printers on kupuntu/ubuntu dapper
<spiritz> Lubo : I guess you did not configure properly your sound configuration
<mth`MAW> sebbar: Please help me too :)
<_mindspin> !dapper
<ubotu> I heard dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<sebbar> yeah I know, but a lot of people ore getting kinda pissed since the  bug is critical and it was out since like december or so, but none of the devs made a statement on the forums or anything
<sebbar> thought I'd ask here as well
<lubo> I will do some changes and see... thanks a lot for help spiritz:-))
<_mindspin> sebbar: yo've read what ubotu said, its Developement Software
<DjDarkman> hi i want to buy an usb mouse ,will it be hard ,to use it in kubuntu/
<spiritz> lubo: ur should get an "output-plugin" for xmms that enable arts support; btw why using xmms why u can use juke or amarok?
<DjDarkman> ?
<spiritz> DjDarkman: no, not at all, just plug it
<DjDarkman> and X will just detect it and use it?
<spiritz> yes
<lubo> amarok did not play well...
<lubo> from some reasons:-))
<_heady> lubo: agree, amarok is shit
<_heady> kaffeine too
<spiritz> lubo : amarok has been awarded award for best player lately... I don't think a shit program deserve such a price.
<spiritz> Heady_: what are u arguments regarding amarok being shitty?
<Heady_> why ?? because after istall of kubuntu, it did not play mp3
<hatake_kakashi> Heady_: thats got nothing to do with amaroK
<Heady_> i installed xmms, clicked play and everything went ok
<lubo> koffeine also did not play well .. every 10 seconds it stops play for while and then continued:-)
<HymnToLife> amarok kicks ass :/
<hatake_kakashi> Heady_: in RH8, there is no mp3 support for xmms, you had to either recompile the source or get the file somewhere else
<spiritz> Heady_: maybe with a little research u could have made it work...; you're definately missing something ;)
<HymnToLife> best player ever though I miss some iTunes functionnality
<lubo> but this problem can be easily related to my wrong soound card configuration:-))
<visik7> lubo: dunno what fu***ng crap of settings u have kaffeine and amarok works almost perfectly form e
<Heady_> btw, kubuntu in general really made me angry cause after install it couldnt play anything
<spiritz> Heady_: assuming a software is shit because it was not working for u is very nasty towards the nice people  who have been working on it; instead u should report the bug;
<visik7> Heady_: RTFM
<HymnToLife> Heady_> it could
<visik7> Heady_: mp3 is patented
<Heady_> including avi, mp3, mpg
<HymnToLife> just because you didn't enable it doesn't mean it cannnot be
<Heady_> i installed vlc and everying is working fine
<visik7> Heady_: are u here to flame ?
<Heady_> damn, why should i do something extra to just play something
<spiritz> Heady_: did u report bugs to amarok, or try at least for a few minutes to make it work out looking at google?
<Heady_> visik7: no, im just saying what i think
<spiritz> Heady_: I think your behavior is gay
<visik7> aahah
<Heady_> spiritz: i tried
<hatake_kakashi> Heady_: you should be thankful that there is mp3 support around, its just not built-in. If you want to blame, don't go around putting blame on OS. Put the blame on RIAA/MPAA/etc
<spiritz> Heady_: then I guess you suck; but please don't clam amarok is shit because you cannot make it work out
<HymnToLife> +1,000,000 spiritz
<spiritz> Heady_: instead you should ask nicely help in #amaork
<visik7> spiritz: and I would add st***d fu****g as***le
<spiritz> lol
<hatake_kakashi> zomg! linux does not support writing to NTFS! therefore mount must suck! :p
<visik7> hatake_kakashi: asd to be honest linux write ntfs from 2.6.15
<spiritz> anyway linux sucks, there's not start button
<hatake_kakashi> visik7: I was trying to point out where the blame should go to
<spiritz> s/not/no
<visik7> spiritz: :)
<visik7> hatake_kakashi: just kiddingh
<HymnToLife> spiritz> and besides linux is free
<HymnToLife> how can anything that is free be good ?
<spiritz> HymnToLife: that must be the reason why it sucks so much
<spiritz> :)
<hatake_kakashi> visik7: heh
<HymnToLife> lmao
<spiritz> HymnToLife: people are unable to get money from it so there have no other choice but to give it out free ;)
<visik7> linux has no cost so it must suck, how give software that works well for free ?
<spiritz> I think now we fully agree with you Heady_
<HymnToLife> I know why
<HymnToLife> linux people are just too dumb to add serial number protections
<HymnToLife> the kind no one ever cracks :D
<allee> mth`MAW: define two or more directory browse entries one for mount point
<visik7> HymnToLife: linux users doesn't know what astalavista is so they are not smart
<allee> mth`MAW: before 0.8.1 we tried hard to get media:/ support into digikam, but failed :(
<Heady_> spiritz: damn man, look, i absolutely new to linux, i wanted a user friendly distribution  so a friend gave me kubuntu, i installed it, wanted to play something and it wasnt working
<Heady_> so how can somebody new to an os
<Heady_> start fixing bugs from a fresh install ??
<HymnToLife> Heady_> Windows is very idiot-friendly I think
<HymnToLife> and everything works right out of the box
<spiritz> Heady_: There's no problem in being a newbie, how ever I have a problem when u say amarok is shit; However I  am still pleased to help u out with ur amarok
<Heady_> HymnToLife: i have to disagree
<HymnToLife> and this is NOT a bug
<HymnToLife> read the wiki page about restricted formats before telling nonsense
<Heady_> ok, so how to fix it ???
<hatake_kakashi> Heady_: its not a bug just because they didn't include mp3 support by default. OS has the right to do that because they don't want to be threatened by authorities/patient holders
<HymnToLife> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Heady_> btw, i visited ubuntuguide.org installed something what it saied but still nothing
<HymnToLife> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<spiritz> Heady_: have u been able to figure out whether it's a sound deamon or it is a codec problem? like are u able to play wav files for instance?
<HymnToLife> spiritz> he said he can play them with VLC
<HymnToLife> so it's just codecs I guess
<hatake_kakashi> !info w32codecs
<hatake_kakashi> !info w32codec
<HymnToLife> !tekll hatake_kakashi about w32codecs
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<spiritz> HymnToLife: Ok but his vlc might be not using arts while amarok is stuck on trying to use arts; but your point is very good, he should look this way first
<HymnToLife> !tell hatake_kakashi about w32codecs
<hatake_kakashi> HymnToLife: heh thanks, I was trying to see if it would output it out from the repos. Maybe it still hasn't been added to the repos
<HymnToLife> it won't ever be in the repos
<HymnToLife> it's non free software
<hatake_kakashi> oh well, now I know :)
<HymnToLife> no problem :)
* hatake_kakashi sighs at the propriatory world
<HymnToLife> as long as you don't come saying xine is bullshit all over the place
<HymnToLife> because it can't play WMVs :D
<hatake_kakashi> heh, different people = different tastes :) I somewhat like mplayer, but the CLI interface for that program will take awhile to get used to :)
<Heady_> spiritz: damn amarok always freezes, it seems that i will stay with xmms, im used to winamp from windows, have lo leave, going to university, but i will come again
<spiritz> Heady_: ok, see you around then
<HymnToLife> hatake_kakashi> there's a GUI for mplayer
<hatake_kakashi> HymnToLife: yeah gmplayer, etc. However if I can try and stick to the CLI as much as possible, I guess that'd be nice too :)
<HymnToLife> for me it's VLC all the way though :p
<spiritz> Heady_: you should have a look at the "engine" tab in amarok configuration, I think ur configuration is wrong there
<HymnToLife> yeah, good thing to dothe CLI is your best linux friend after frozen bubble
<visik7> HymnToLife: do u use vlc ?
<lubo> guys is there a chance that this card http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5874630425#ebayphotohosting will be supported by my dapper?
<HymnToLife> visik7> yes
<dipnlik> hi all. my kubuntu machine is losing internet connection after about one minute. It is connected to a winxp machine. I use sudo dhclient, it reconnects, then disconnects again. Networking is fine. any ideas?
<visik7> is gtk1 how can u set the font size of gtk1 apps ?
<Heady_> spiritz: i tried every engine, btw, i updated and upgraded the whole system, including kernel
<visik7> dipnlik: put dhclient in crond
<HymnToLife> dipnlik> I'd think it's a misconfigurtion of your XP
<HymnToLife> do you use builtin ICS ?
<spiritz> Heady_: is amarok crashing if u set engine to "no engine " ?:)
<dipnlik> HymnToLife, yes
<HymnToLife> hmmm
<HymnToLife> always worked like a charm for me
<dipnlik> HymnToLife, worked fine here until we moved
<HymnToLife> lmao spiritz you're a nut :p
<spiritz> dipnlik: why don't u set ur network card to fixed ip instead of dynamic one?
<Heady_> spiritz: no
<cycus_zwisus> women: all the best!!!
* HymnToLife thinks spiritz has a point
<spiritz> Heady_: then you have a sound deamon problem; is arts runnning on ur comp ? [ps aux|grep arts] ; is it able to play something ? [artsplay /home/me/somefile.mp3]  ; are u using arts in amarok ? if no, install the amarok-arts package.
<dipnlik> visik7, how do i do that? should i read man cron now or can this be done with one or two commands?
<visik7> kcron
<spiritz> dipnlik: using cron dhclient is not really a solution to ur problem ; u are having some issue here
<dipnlik> spiritz, it really looked like a workaround anyway :)
<spiritz> dipnlik: ture
<spiritz> true
<dipnlik> spiritz, how can i set fixed ip?
<hatake_kakashi> ifconfig eth0 ip.ip.ip.ip
<_mindspin> sudo ifc...
<cycus_zwisus> no women here??
<spiritz> dipnlik: do what hatake_kakashi told u ; then you should add ur windows xp computer as gateway (if ur planning of sharing intenret acess with : sudo route add default gw IP.WINXP dev eth0
<hatake_kakashi> _mindspin: yeah that's more like it, ta :) I'm too used to avoid saying sudo for this and that :)
<_mindspin> yup
<spiritz> dipnlik: and add ur windows xp ip and ur provide dns ip to /etc/resolv.conf with nameserver ip.ip.ip (for both winxp and provider)
<Heady_> spiritz: installed, but still nothing
<Heady_> could not even play wav files
<spiritz> Heady_: u should provide me the result of each test I told u to do
<lubo> spiritz thanks: see you all !!! :-)
<Heady_> spiritz: later, have to run
<spiritz> Heady_: ok bye
<spiritz> dipnlik: actually an easy way would  be to edit  ur network configuration file :)
<dipnlik> spiritz, where is the network configuration file?
<_mindspin> "/etc/network/interfaces"
<spiritz> dipnlik: tell me whats ur windows xp ip and ur computer ip
<dipnlik> spiritz: i did ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.100 up, ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.101 up
<spiritz> why both eth0 and  eth1?
<dipnlik> spiritz, then route add default gw 192.168.0.1 dev eth1
<spiritz> two network cards?
<dipnlik> spiritz, yes
<dipnlik> in /etc/resolv.conf , added two lines
<dipnlik> nameserver 200.204.0.10 and nameserver 200.204.0.139
<dipnlik> all with the needed sudos :)
<spiritz> it should work
<spiritz> you should add nameserver ur.win.xp.ip
<spiritz> dipnlik: for the network configuration file : http://pastebin.com/590694
<weedar> Anyone using EVMS to mount ntfs partitions? :) I'm unable to pass the option "umask=0222" via evmsgui
<hatake_kakashi> dipnlik: if dhclient/dhclient3 overwrites your /etc/resolv.conf you can always set the file immutatable via chattr :D
<dipnlik> hatake_kakashi, think that's exactly my problem!
<dipnlik> will take a look at chattr
<hatake_kakashi> dipnlik: oh coolies :)
<spiritz> dipnlik: chattr +i file.test
<hatake_kakashi> dipnlik: though I must warn you that you will get error messages saying that the file cannot be edited at boot, etc
<hatake_kakashi> and you need to be su to do that
<dipnlik> hatake_kakashi, sudo won't work?
<hatake_kakashi> dipnlik: sudo chattr +i foo ?
<dipnlik> hatake_kakashi, yes
<dipnlik> you made it sound like sudo chattr +i foo wouldn't work
<hatake_kakashi> dipnlik: sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<dipnlik> spiritz, still the same situation, i will take a look at the pastebin link you sent me
<spiritz> dipnlik: it should work out with what u've done so far; make sure there is no more dhclient running [sudo pkill dhclient] ;
<spiritz> dipnlik: are u able to ping ur xp box?
<dipnlik> spiritz, will dhclient come back on reboot after this pkill?
<dipnlik> spiritz, i can ping the xp machine just fine
<dipnlik> spiritz, network is fine. in fact, i am using krdc to the xp machine right now :)
<spiritz> dipnlik: no it won't come back since u set /etc/network/interface to "static"
<spiritz> dipnlik: are u able to use dns service ? > doing nslookup google.com will returns google's ip?
<jaume> puta
<dipnlik> spiritz, yes
<ph8> hey guys, to switch from gnome to kde do i just do apt-get install kde-desktop and reboot?
<dipnlik> spiritz, nslookup worked fine, lets try navigating
<spiritz> ph8: no need to reboot
<dipnlik> spiritz, still no pinging outside nor navigating :S
<ph8> i'm just apt-get'ing kubuntu-desktop now, will i need to apt-get remove gnome-desktop?
<ph8> or ubuntu-desktop i guess
<dipnlik> spiritz: hi again :)
<spiritz> hi again
<spiritz> is it working?
<dipnlik> no :(
<dipnlik> just noticed something
<dipnlik> tried traceroute6 www.google.com and it said no route to host
<spiritz> there's a problem with ur gateway setting
<spiritz> ur should first make only one of ur network card work, then the other once it is working
<spiritz> if I were u if would do ifdown for both and only ifup one
<dipnlik> will try it
<ccc_> ph8: no, you don't need to remove anything. just log out, choose KDE as session and log in.
<dipnlik> spiritz, YAY! at least i got connected again
<dipnlik> lets see for how much time ._.
<dipnlik> spiritz, i put down eth0 and eth1, up eth0 again and now it is working. thank you thank you thank you!
<dipnlik> spiritz, but im not using eth1 here. will it come up again on reboot and fsck me up again?
<dipnlik> well, thank you all for the help, you guys rock :)
<dipnlik> i am happy again :)
<hatake_kakashi> hmm, anyone on a uniproc computer and have at least 2 SATA hard disks plugged in?
<carsten> Hi. Are there backports of OpenOffice 2.0.1 or 2.0.2 for breezy?
<dipnlik> ok, now i have this: there are two network cards here but one will not be used. i put it down with ifconfig but i'm not sure if it will stay down if i reboot my machine
<hatake_kakashi> dipnlik: that needs to edit some file, I cannot remember which one :/
<hatake_kakashi> carsten: nfi
<ph8> Hey guys, i just apt-got installed kubuntu-desktop and tried to logout and back in
<ph8> didn't work (blank screen) so i rebooted
<ph8> Now i get the kde login screen (after manually starting kdm, but i can probably fix that), but when i login i get my gnome metacity window manager (customised imagery)
<ph8> then it looks like it's trying to start something (top and bottom bars keep appearing and disappearing with no options on them)
<ph8> then it just stops working with only the kde background visible
<ph8> any ideas what that could be?
<carsten> hatake_kakashi: nfi?
<hatake_kakashi> ph8: did you have multiverse/universe repos enabled and/or using dapper?
<hatake_kakashi> carsten: no fscking idea
<ph8> not using dapper
<ph8> and i think i have those repos enabled
<carsten> hatake_kakashi: those responses don't help the linux-desktop-world, to be honst.
<hatake_kakashi> ph8: cat /etc/apt/sources.list| grep multiverse
<hatake_kakashi> carsten: some people prefer that or something similar as an answer compared to no response
<arrinmurr> is there an easy way to get a gnome-style panel in kde?
<weedar> dipnlik, try editing /etc/network/interfaces :)
<edulix> hi !
<ph8> yep i've got breezy and breezy-backports multiverse on
<edulix> how can I disable by default bookmarks toolbar in konqueror? everytime I launch a new one it appears there
<hatake_kakashi> ph8: that was before or after obtaining kubuntu-desktop?
<ph8> why is that a problem/how do i fix it hatake_kakashi?
<ph8> it was like that before
<ph8> when i was using gnome
<dipnlik> weedar: commented out the eth1 lines, need to do anything else?
<weedar> dipnlik, that should be it :)
<hatake_kakashi> ph8: multiverse and universe repos are not supported, so generally speaking, you may have obtained unstable/testing packages from those repos. That could give odd results
<dipnlik> weedar: wee :)
<dipnlik> will reboot for testing, see ya!
<ph8> so i should uncomment them, update and upgrade then reboot?
<ph8> i can't find any errors.. :(
<ph8> how do i alter my init.d to make sure gdm isn't starting in conflict?
<hatake_kakashi> ph8: I don't think that will help.. i.e. downgrading
<ph8> i was using sysv-rc-conf but it doesn't work well in console-mode
<weedar> see you dipnlik! =)
<hatake_kakashi> ph8: iirc, when you get another desktop, it will ask you which do you want to set it as a default desktop manager. There is 3 options, one is gdm, then its kdm and then probably the third one is what you set yourself
<ph8> I got that
<ph8> set it to kdm
<hatake_kakashi> edulix: not sure
<ph8> it seems that loads of gnome stuff, like gnome-panel, nautilus etc is starting when i boot to kde
<ph8> do you think that removing gnome-desktop will sort it?
<hatake_kakashi> ph8: doubt it, but you may want to check the forums prior to doing so
<ita> hi all i have a question .. im with kubuntu in an ad-windows universe so im broke anyways .. but .. i cant reach smb/cifs shares with konqueror (anymore?!) .. i can easily mount -t cifs //1.2.3.4/someShare /mnt/someMount -o username=me,pw=notyourbusiness - but trying to reach that resource via konqueror with smb://1.2.3.4/someShare results (even after entering correct credentials) in an unauth err
<ita> me dumb ? or is there something like cifs://1.2.3.4 for konqueror or some other "trick" i should know ?
<hatake_kakashi> I personally think if its possible to somehow goback on kubuntu-desktop by doing sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop. Then edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file, commenting out on those multiverse/universe lines. sudo apt-get update it and then do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop. Possibly this might work
<hatake_kakashi> ita: you cannot see the computer via <workgroup> ?
<hatake_kakashi> or what about smbtree?
<edulix> hatake_kakashi: I think you could save diferent perspectives in konqueror, but that option is not showed in my kubuntu
<ita> oh .. let me try this first
<hatake_kakashi> edulix: hmm.. well you might want to give #kde a go.
<ita> i can see lots of machines with smbtree - also the one i was trying to get on with konqueror
<hatake_kakashi> ita: so smbtree can see it but konqueror cannot see it? :/
<ita> sorry i dont know how to make my konqueror look through workgroups .. ?! i just enter <WORKGROUP> ?!
<edulix> hatake_kakashi:, I'm already there, I'll give it a try
<hatake_kakashi> ita: try typing 'smb:/' in the address bar
<meaculpa> lo, I just upgraded from 3.4.1 to 3.5.1, and suddenly NONE of the windows get Window decoration, as in titlebar, minimize, maximize buttons etcetera!?
<meaculpa> There are no titlebars, so I can't move windows arround by dragging etcetera. I have NO clue why/how this happens. Where should I start looking?
<ita> wow nice .) ok i do that i see the groups .. i click a group i see the machines .. i click the machine . and woop : im asked for username/pw .. but whatever i enter (even the data that works for the mount -t cifs....) i get a access denied to smb://someMachine
<hatake_kakashi> ita: odd, well I'm not sure then
<ita> np im sure somethings weird here .. i thought it must be the difference between smb and cifs .. but wikipedia tells me its pretty much the same so i gave it a shot to ask :)
<mikearthur> "dh_testdir" what  package is this command in?
<ita> thank you for trying to help
<meaculpa> mikearthur, that's part of the toolset for creating Debian packages.
<meaculpa> mikearthur, I think the package is "debhelper"
<meaculpa> mikearthur, but you should really install "build-essential".
<hermanr> Will Adept remain in the same form it has in Breezy?  I don't think Adept is particulary appealing and usable to a newcomer.
<HymnToLife> realy ?
<HymnToLife> I was never able to use adept
<HymnToLife> Synaptic all the way
<HymnToLife> oh
<HymnToLife> never mind
<HymnToLife> well I think the same then :D
<hermanr> Exactly.  Synaptic was sort of OK.  Adept looks like a pretty-printed view of sources.list.  That is really half-asses as a GUI.
<hermanr> s/asses/assed/
<ita> gimme a l, an a, another l, one more a, another l, and one last a ... lalala !
<ita> (sorry i need a break i think)
<rysiek|pl> hi there, guy
<rysiek|pl> s
<rysiek|pl> does anybody know of a way of generating an X server event?
<rysiek|pl> a command, preferably
<rysiek|pl> *or*, alternatively, how to discover a scancode for a keycode, if the keycode is not listed in getkeycodes
<mikearthur> I've apt-getted lame, how come kaudiocreator won't use it?
<mikearthur> the kubuntu wiki just mirrors the ubuntu one
<rysiek|pl> hi there. a question asked on #ubuntu (got no answer), re-posting here:
<rysiek|pl> if I put my own script (or modify /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh) and want it to output messages ("loading My-Own_Something... [OK] "), I do know, I don't use echo. But what *should* I use? :)
<crimsun> what you need to do is lsb-ify it
<trappist> crimsun: is there a package that would give me the source of my running kernel?  where make-kpkg would give me the same kernel and I could use it instead of linux-headers-$(uname -r) to build drivers against?
<crimsun> trappist: you use linux-headers-$(uname -r) to build external drivers, not the full source
<trappist> crimsun: some modules need more than linux-headers.  loop-aes comes to mind.
<crimsun> in other words, you _could_ use the full source _if_ it hasn't split out the headers portion
<crimsun> that's because loop-aes has fundamentally had a broken build system for years
<crimsun> it has been that way since I began building it three years ago
<trappist> so, is there no such package?  I see dozens of -source and -tree packages but I'm not sure any of them is what I'm looking for
<crimsun> to answer your question - linux-source-2.6.15, or if you need more, linux-tree-2.6.15
<crimsun> linux-tree-2.6.15 is a metapackage that depends on l-s-2.6.15 (among others)
<trappist> but do those distinguish between 2.6.15-15 and 2.6.15-17 or i386 vs. k7?
<crimsun> they don't care about the abi (the epoch)
<crimsun> the abi is maintained purely in the debian infrastructure
<trappist> yeah I'm hoping for something that, say, the nvidia installer would recognize as the source of the running kernel
<hatake_kakashi> trappist: the -15 and -17 includes minor dist appended fixes, etc. i386 and k7 are different arch for cpu
<crimsun> hatake_kakashi: no, the -15 or -17 are not fixes but an abi indicator (epoch)
<trappist> hatake_kakashi: I understand that.  I'm looking for a package that's a match for my running kernel, rather than the source of something similar
<hatake_kakashi> crimsun: abi indicator? hmm interesting
<crimsun> trappist: the only thing that tracks your exact running kernel are the headers themselves.
<trappist> sure would like to have such a package.
<trappist> doesn't debian do that?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> and what you want is for those broken external drivers' build systems to be fixed
<trappist> I recall mandrake having kernel and kernel-source packages.  it was nice.
<crimsun> you only need headers to compile external modules. Anything more means a broken build system for $modules.
<trappist> crimsun: no, I don't even use loop-aes.  that was just an example.  what I want is an all-purpose package I can use to build drivers against, build a custom kernel, etc.
<crimsun> those are fundamentally different given our approach
<crimsun> 1) external drivers are built using l-h-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> 2) building your own kernel means pulling down apt-get source l-i-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> in other words, there is no reason why someone wanting to do (1) should ever have to concern her- /himself with (2)
<stokes_> anyone home
<stokes_> printer problem anyone?
<dipnlik> stokes_: some
<stokes_> dipnlik I get a message that it cannot connect to my CUPS server
<dipnlik> stokes_: here it just worked, no idea :S
<stokes_> dipnlik like to see my syslog error?
<trappist> crimsun: I guess I don't like the approach.  I don't hate it, but I would prefer something more like I'm describing.  I think it would obviate the need for all the -source and -tree packages.
<dipnlik> you can post on a pastebin so ppl here on the chan can help you
<crimsun> trappist: again, it's a different vector
<trappist> understood
<stokes_> dipnlik pastebin?? I dont follow
<weedar> Does anyone have the Belkin F5D7050 USB wireless adapter?
<dipnlik> from /topic: "Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com"
<stokes_> thanks
<trappist> hope we get the amarok 1.4 beta2 package soon
<weedar> What does it do trappist ? (to lazy to google it)
<weedar> trappist, what does it fix?
* tijn trap hem aan cya
<stordalsbon> Does any1 know how to shut down the firewall?
<vge> what firewall?
<trappist> weedar: if you're upgrading from 1.3 and use a mysql backend, beta1 crashes on startup trying to backup your sqlite db
<trappist> stordalsbon: I wrote this to wipe it out no matter what: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/scripts/flush
<weedar> trappist, my problem is that after setting it to mysql it reverts to sqlite after I restart it..Although I'm not using the beta
<trappist> yeah I had that problem for a while in 1.3.  it just sorta went away after a while.
<weedar> hah, don't you just love bugs like that? The worst thing I usually get annoyed when the bug just goes away because I hate not knowing what's going on
<trappist> yeah.  in aviation maintenance we called em phantom gripes.
<weedar> You probably shouldn't reveal how faulty airplanes are this close to summer/winter/anytime
<trappist> well it wasn't like sometimes they fall out of the sky and sometimes they don't.  it's like sometimes the weight-on-wheels indicator threshold is a little off and sometimes it's not.
<sveri> hi, i have some problems with special characters like  and  ..., i want to import contacts from a csv file into kontact, but the special characters wont be displayed correctly, no matter what i try, converting the file to utf8 with iconv didnt help, importing them with iso8859-1 characterset chosen didnt do the trick too, any ideas?
<trappist> you could try using regular expressions to replace those characters, but I haven't figured out how to match unicode weirdness with regexes.  in pcre it's supposed to be /\uXXXX/ where XXXX is the 4-character unicode code
<nadia007> g morning...  wondering if anyone got linksys wireless speedbooster card to work with their kubuntu?
<weedar> trappist, speaking of weird errors..I used to work at a computer store, sometimes a particular motherboard wouldn't accept a particular PCI card. It would work fine with another PCI card of the same model, and the first PCI card would work with another mobo
<nadia007> I've managed to get my card working... but I just can't get the wep encryption part to work.  Any suggestions?
<murderer> wenas alguien m dice como busco paketes??? en kubuntu????? cn su gestor
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<nadia007> oskari. thx
<murderer> es que tngo servirdores y eso pero nada no conectan o nose :s
<sveri> trappist: i already thought about it, but i couldnt figure out any regularity about it, sometimes there was a string like: utf8-encodig:... sometimes the characters cant be displayed (it shows Muller when there should be Mller)...
<trappist> sveri: try changing or unsetting your LANG environment variable
<trappist> presumably that u in muller originally had an umlaut
<sveri> trappist: hm, and then? i have no idea about lang variables
<trappist> and then see what those characters look like
<sveri> my lang is set at: LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<trappist> oh, I'd expect any kind of de to be able to handle germanic characters like that
<sveri> yeah, i thought that too
<trappist> I just got done dealing with stuff like that converting pdf to html, but I just modified the character conversion table in the pdftohtml source
<sveri> its really a pitty, when i import the csv file and choose iso8859-1 as encoding the characters are displayed correctly, but after the import the same sh.. happens again
<sveri> hm, sounds like hard work
<trappist> yeah it sucked
<eXIstenZ> where can I download kde 3.51 from
<weedar> eXIstenZ, check out http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<ricky_ds> When I insert an audio CD, Konqueror just takes one entry of cddb for defining the name of the files while KsCD is asking me which entry of cddb is relevant. How can I make Konqueror also ask me?
<slow-motion> hallo
<tomas_> hi
<ricky_ds> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi ricky_ds
<eXIstenZ> how can I use a network printer that is installed on a windows computer?
<DevGet> I got an error when loading a file to kaffeine
<yezzur> okay i need a good source.list with all the kubuntu files
<yezzur> mine is ruined
<DevGet> it's about that wmvdmod.dll  isn't found
<DevGet> how to get it=
<yezzur> my list is ruined
<yezzur> not my kubunt
<yezzur> tu
<patrix> DevGet: install w32codecs from plf or universe or wherever it's from
<patrix> yezzur: I got one, not the original , but close
<yezzur> that will work
<DevGet> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<patrix> yezzur: http://patrix.org/sources.list
<patrix> yezzur: make sure to remove the stuff you don't want (I uncommented the universe ,multiverse repositories, and added the 4 lines above #deb cdrom...)
<sveri> trappist: i even saw that this problem only seems to appear on my laptop, here i first installed everything in english and later i added german as native language, thats the only thing which comes to my mind what could cause theses problems, on other boxes it seems to work well (german language only)
<trappist> sveri: if you run 'locale' are all those vars consistent?
<trappist> particularly LC_ALL
<sveri> hm, i even see that LC_ALL is empty, the rest is consistent
<weedar> Has anyone here installed the rt2570 module?
<bur[n] er> anyone know if amarok 1.4 beta 2 is around somewhere?
<_boisvert> eXistenZ:  have you checked out "samba"
<stupendo44> bur[n] er: /join #amarok
<ganymed_> hallo
<lastman> Hello all.
<lastman> I'm new to kubuntu.  I'm trying to figure out how to install win32codecs
<weedar> What is the KDE equivalent of System -> Administration->Networking?
<bipolar> weedar: System Settings > Network Settings?
<weedar> thanks bipolar :)
<bipolar> np
<patrix> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<weedar> Although I have to say "fsck those fsck'ing KDE-developers (or whoever responsible) for making most System Settings windows unusable due to impossible-to-reach administrator's mode button" *P'ed off*
<HymnToLife> +1,000,000 weedar
<patrix> weedar: how is the button unaccessbile?
* weedar gains another level
<HymnToLife> I mostly use gnome admin tools anyway even in KDE
<weedar> patrick_, the windows is so big I can't access the button and the window is un-resizable
<trappist> probably one of those window-is-the-wrong-size bugs I saw on malone
<trappist> yeah
<patrix> weedar: tjhat's weird. not even alt-rightclic-drag can resive the window?
<trappist> weedar: the system settings interface is kubuntu-specific.  kde ships kcontrol, which I prefer.
<weedar> I've bitched about it earlier to one of the developers responsible, but I haven't seen anybody fix it yet
<HymnToLife> patrix > it can
<trappist> weedar: there are bugs filed on it
<patrix> HymnToLife: in general yes, but in weedar's case maybe not
<HymnToLife> but it will display the system menu window
<HymnToLife> instead of the one youre trying to
* patrix has no trouble with his Network Settings window, weedar ...
<weedar> Wow, this one was actually usuable once I hid the K-panel, but for some others I know this is not possible
<weedar> patrick_, what resolution do you use?
<patrix> 1280x1024, and I'm patrix not patrick_
<weedar> whoops, sorry patrix :)
<weedar> Anyway, the window died on me and then resized itself so now I can't even access it when hiding the panel
<patrix> lol
<weedar> That's not even fair
<patrix> that's really weird
<HymnToLife> I'm 2048x1536
<HymnToLife> defiitely not a resolution issue
<patrix> what resolution , weedar ?
<weedar> I'm using 1024x768
<patrix> ok
<weedar> I only have a 15" screen so it's definetly the maximum I feel comfortable using
<patrix> btw
<patrix> you can MOVE windows by alt-leftclick-drag
<slow-motion> 
<patrix> I just changed my resolution to 1024x768, and yeah the buitton was hidden by the panel, but I just moved the window up
<weedar> Yeah it's a solution, but it's still buggy that you have to do that
<patrix> some developers forget about lower resolutions
<HymnToLife> dammit
<weedar> Which is why I usually use kcontrol
<eXIstenZ> I installed xemacs but it doesn't appear in the start menu
<patrix> they all run 2048x1536 resolutions...... lol :P
<HymnToLife> it just won't work for me
<weedar> I bet all the developers use big-screen HD-ready LCD/pure evil/plasma TVs as displays
<HymnToLife> and I _am_ running 2048x1536
<weedar> what size is your monitor HymnToLife ? (this is not a pickup-line)
<patrix> yeah it's lioke back in the days, when the GNOME devs were "oh GNOME isn't slow at all!" with their shiny new P4's, never considering it might be slow on some guy's 600MHz AMD machine
<HymnToLife> weedar> not so big
<HymnToLife> it's a 17"
<djib> Hello, I'm looking for an option that allows to navigate betweens windows that are grouped in the taskbar using the scroll on the mouse
<HymnToLife> on a laptop (it isn't mine, a friend's I tested on)
<weedar> Ah, I see
<patrix> heh
<patrix> I've got 19 inches, 1280x1024 is perfect, don't feel the need for higher res
<Random_Transit> bollocks! 17'' @ 2048x1536
<djib> I can't find out where it is and scrolling navigates between all windows which I don't like...
<Random_Transit> HymnToLife...how do you SEE anything!!!
<HymnToLife> not really
<weedar> Well, I'm usually not a big fan og huge monitors, but I wouldn't mind going up to 17 or 19" =)
<HymnToLife> besides, I have a very bad vision
<HymnToLife> lol
<Random_Transit> lol
<HymnToLife> right now I'm 800x600 on an old monitor cuz mine broke down
<Random_Transit> lol...me too
* weedar misses Mode x (320x200x256colors)
<patrix> lol
<patrix> good ol days
<Random_Transit> only i have mine set to 1024x768
<patrix> DOS 5.1, win3!
<HymnToLife> mine can't handle it Random_Transit
<weedar> Yeah, when we didn't have any fancy programming languages, we had to type out our programs with 0's and 1's
<HymnToLife> it's 15" though
<Random_Transit> same here
<weedar> And when we ran out of 0's we had to use uppercase O's instead
<Random_Transit> hey, i'm having problems getting my printer working, can anyone help me?
<weedar> what printer do you have Random_Transit ?
<Random_Transit> lexmark z700
<Random_Transit> i've tried using the devkit drivers from lexmark's site
<angasule> I can't hear sound of a .ram stream with kaffeine (although I can hear sound playing other videos)
<angasule> !realplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Random_Transit> ubuntu and CUPS can see the drivers, and the printer...in the right location, but nothing will print
<Random_Transit> not even any kind of communication errors
<Random_Transit> I've gotten this thing to work in other distros...namely SuSE.
<weedar> Random_Transit, seen http://users.cybercity.dk/~dko12479/ ?
<weedar> Also, take a peek at the HOWTO Random_Transit - over at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714&highlight=z700
<weedar> Random_Transit, I haven't used SuSE in years so I'm not familiar with the differences, sorry
<Random_Transit> weedar, i used it just last year before i switched to ubu...if it weren't for the fact that it still uses RPM...it'd be just as good as ubu
<djib> Hello, I'm looking for an option that allows to navigate betweens windows that are grouped in the taskbar using the scroll on the mouse
<djib> I can't find out where it is and scrolling navigates between all windows which I don't like...
<Random_Transit> i switched because apt is a godsend
<Random_Transit> dijib...try kompose...it's a full screen task manager...it's quite good
<patrix> he's not looking for kompose, he's looking for the scrollwheel behaviour options
<patrix> which  Ihave no idea where to find, djib , nor any idea if what you ask is possible
<djib> I know it is possible patrix
<Random_Transit> dijb, sorry, i didn't read your comment fully
<djib> On my old kde that was the behavious
<Random_Transit> what version of KDE, dijb?
<djib> 3.5
<djib> well that's what I use now
<Random_Transit> ok
<djib> In 3.4 and 3.3 scolling would only scoll in grouped blocks
<Random_Transit> yeah, y'know, i've noticed that there were a few little features that aren't there myself
<djib> very convenient for programs like gimp
<Random_Transit> yeah, that's my one gripe about GIMP...it's all a mess of separate windows
<djib> oh actually when I click it does what I expect
<djib> it's just not as fast as scolling
<djib> but I can cope with it
<djib> thanks
<Random_Transit> regardless, you might want to surf around on kde-look.org
<Random_Transit> see if you can find a little tweak
<Random_Transit> great site...i go there a lot
<djib> ok
<djib> cheers
<Random_Transit> ^_^
<jyri> #ubuntu.fi
<aldo-IT-> hello all!
<aldo-IT-> I've a noob question....
<aldo-IT-> so please be patient... :)
<aldo-IT-> I've got this mini-itx (epia m10000) and can't install ubuntu... I get a read error from my cd rom in some part of the installation process. since I've tryed debian and it's always the same and since I can read correctly both cds with windoze, I was thinking of an hdd to hdd install... but dunno how todo it...
<aldo-IT-> some help whould be appreciated.... :)
<aldo-IT-> tryed also a net-install (with debian) but my network card couldn't be detected properly... so here I am... looking for some help!
<rysiek|pl> hullo
<aldo-IT-> it seems noone's here...
<Random_Transit> hello...anyone here??
<Random_Transit> weedar?
<me2win> hey
<eXIstenZ> How can I enable the java web start?
<me2win> in what browser?
<me2win> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<eXIstenZ> I've already installed java
<Random_Transit> !lexmark
<ubotu> Random_Transit: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> yes well, that is why i asked you what browser
<patrix> heh
<eXIstenZ> me2win, kubuntu
<eXIstenZ> me2win, konqueror, sorry.
<mihai> translate from dos to sh: copy con >a.txt
<ciga> hi
<tommy> buonasera a tutti
<tommy> sono un nuovo utente linux
<weedar> Something in /etc/network/interfaces is locking my Kubuntu-PC on bootup, what can I do to boot it and fix the problem? :)
<ccc_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ciga> anyone knows how I should compile amarok from svn for breezy?
<eXIstenZ> me2win, still there?
<korven> How do i change the k-menu con?'
<korven> icon
<_JuDgEn_> How do i change the default icon for k menu?
<Random_Transit> _JuDgEn_...do a search for kmenu.png
<Random_Transit> then, open the folder containing that file
<Random_Transit> and open it in GIMP
<Random_Transit> from there, change it to whatever you wich
<Random_Transit> _JuDgEn_...you there?
<_JuDgEn_> Random_Transit:  yes
<_JuDgEn_> dont have gimp though but if i have a replacement icon
<_JuDgEn_> ?
<Random_Transit> ok
<Random_Transit> then just rename it kmenu.png
<eXIstenZ> Random_Transit, After I installed xemacs it doesn't appear in the start menu, what can I Do
<Random_Transit> hmm...
<Random_Transit> ok, go and right click on the kmenu and go to menu editor
<_JuDgEn_> ok
<eXIstenZ> Random_Transit, are you using the new version of firefox
<Random_Transit> yup
<Random_Transit> if you're going to ask about a DEB package...i can't find one myself
<Random_Transit> eXIstenZ...have you got the menu editor open?
<eXIstenZ> yep
<Random_Transit> ok...
<Random_Transit> go to the utilities heading, and then to the editors sub-heading
<Random_Transit> click the "new item" button
<eXIstenZ> Random_Transit, no such editors sub-heading
<Random_Transit> ok
<Random_Transit> well, it really doesn't matter where you put it...
<Random_Transit> so long as you know where it is
<Random_Transit> anyway, find a heading you would like the xemacs shortcut in, and then click "new item"
<Random_Transit> name the new item XEmacs
<_Cygnus_> any hacker in here ?
<_Cygnus_> i need to hack some junkie
<Random_Transit> _Cygnus_....good luck
<Random_Transit> lol....
<eXIstenZ> what an idiot
<mijndert> hehe
<Random_Transit> -_-;;
<Random_Transit> how much you want to bet he's going from room to room asking the same question?
<Txukie> hi
<Random_Transit> hello Txukie
<Txukie> is there a special room for kubuntu dapper questions?
<Random_Transit> anyway, eXIstenZ, once you've created the new item, you need to fill in the commmand it will execute
<Random_Transit> in this case, probably "/usr/bin/xemacs"
<Random_Transit> Txukie...what's your question
<Txukie> well was wondering if somebody managed to make kde-window-decorator work
<Txukie> with Xgl + compiz
<Random_Transit> sorry, Txukie...I actually haven't given XGL + Compiz a spin yet
<Random_Transit> eXIstenZ, did the new shortcut in the kMenu work for you?
<Txukie> oh ok Random_Transit thanks anyways
<Random_Transit> np
<eXIstenZ> Random_Transit, yeah, thanks :-)
<Random_Transit> ^_^
<Txukie> ive made a little howto on ubuntuforums to make it half work
<eXIstenZ> Random_Transit, Do you know any good repos. for multimedia stuff, like w32codecs and such?
<Random_Transit> ooh...yeah, hold up, I'll check my apt-sources
<Txukie> try the plf
<Txukie> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<Random_Transit> Txukie, yeah, but there is ACTUALLY a better repo if you want w32codecs
<Txukie> falcon?
<eXIstenZ> Txukie, do you use firefox?
<Txukie> of course
<robotgeek> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<eXIstenZ> Txukie, Is the new version in the repos. ?
<Txukie> which is the latest?
<eXIstenZ> 1.5.0.1
<Txukie> yeah
<eXIstenZ> I don't remember exactly
<eXIstenZ> what repos.?
<Random_Transit> ooh! really?
<Random_Transit> this i did not know!
<Txukie> been there for some time
<Random_Transit> really?
<Txukie> well i use dapper
<Random_Transit> which repo?
<Random_Transit> ah
<Txukie> ;)
<Random_Transit> i'm on breezy
<Txukie> got a bit tired of stability
<Random_Transit> i've no need for bleeding edge
<Random_Transit> lol
<Txukie> well its pretty stable everything works fine for me
<Txukie> and is quite a lot faster than breezy
<Txukie> specially on bootup
<Random_Transit> Txukie, tired of stability? try slackware
<Random_Transit> ^_~
<Txukie> i have gentoo on another computer
<Txukie> just to get on my nerves
<Random_Transit> been meaning to give gentoo a spin...but i don't feel like waiting a week for the damn thing to compile
<Txukie> you can download precompiled stuff
<Txukie> but loses all its point
<Random_Transit> lol
<Txukie> gentoo is awesome but not for the impatient
<eXIstenZ> Random_Transit, what repos. were you talking of?
<Random_Transit> actually they're one of the 'official' repos
<Random_Transit> one sec, i'll get the deb line from my apt-sources
<Random_Transit> kynaptic is being a bit slow...
<Txukie> wow i didnt know kynaptic still existed in Breezy
<Random_Transit> yup
<Random_Transit> you have to install it separately, though
<Txukie> oh i see
<Txukie> well i never got used to it
<Txukie> i still struggle with adept
<Txukie> difficult to beat synaptic
<eXIstenZ> Txukie, w32codecs doesn't exist in plf
<Random_Transit> i would use synaptic, and i still do when i use GNOME, but i just like some continuity...GNOME apps, with GNOME, KDE apps with KDE
<robotgeek> eXIstenZ: what architecture are you using?
<eXIstenZ> robotgeek, i386
<robotgeek> eXIstenZ: it must be there on plf
<Txukie> i just found it on plf
<Txukie> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-1plf4_i386.deb
<robotgeek> thanks Txukie ^^ eXIstenZ
<Txukie> you're welcome
<Random_Transit> if that source fails...try this one too...ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Txukie> oh i see so its marillat you were talking about
<Txukie> never really liked using those with ubuntu
<Txukie> but for w32codecs should be just fine
<inteliwasp> does anyone know a program that can show network usage like a graph on an interface?
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: hmm, knemo in dapper. i don't know for breezy, sorry
<inteliwasp> darn, on my windoze box i have DU meter
<Txukie> theres nubuntu distrib which is focused on that task
<Txukie> from wikipedia: nUbuntu uses the light window manager Fluxbox to make using nUbuntu fast, yet still functional and easy. It includes some of the most popular security programs for Linux, such as Ethereal, nmap, DSniff, and Ettercap.
<eXIstenZ> Txukie, is K3B a good ripping prog?
<inteliwasp> all i want is a way to see if i am sending or reciveing data on the fly...
<robotgeek> eXIstenZ: yup
<Txukie> nothing like good old dd for me
<Txukie> but yeah k3b is excellent too
<allee> inteliwasp: knemo for breezy: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/breezy/Pkgs.php
<sven_GP> hi there I tried to install Kubuntu , and all what I get is a debootstrap error  it can not write some data and exits with error code 1 , anyone any idea ?
<robotgeek> eXIstenZ: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/extragear-multimedia/k3b/howtos.html#videointroduction
<Txukie> sven_GP when do you get that error?
<sven_GP> when the installer tries to write I think the bootloader data
<Txukie> grub?
<Snake__> robotgeek: you been around a lot a awful lot latly :)
<Txukie> during installation
<Txukie> ?
<sven_GP> it says (look in /log/ something... but when i try to open that log file its not existing
<robotgeek> Snake__: hmm, i know all the links..muhahahaha
<sven_GP> jep during installation
<sven_GP> yes grub
<Txukie> check your bios for virus protection
<Snake__> lol
<Txukie> or MBR protection or something like that
<bam_> anyone got a good suggestion where to get a full man pages compile in pdf format?
<Txukie> and deactivate it
<sven_GP> I already did that... I did not find anything, that was the first thing I was trying
<Snake__> robotgeek: In all honesty, when I seen that link I thought of you, then when I noticed it was you I lmao
<robotgeek> lol
<sven_GP> what other MBR protection could that possibly be ?
<sven_GP> is it possible that there is something in the HD what Blocks write to MBR ?
<Txukie> do you have IDE or S-ATA hard drive?
<sven_GP> IDE
<Txukie> your IDE controller could be blocking it
<Txukie> ive seen that on some HP computers
<sven_GP> hmmm but why
<Txukie> well its a feature for protection i guess
<sven_GP> controler that blocks that  hmm
<sven_GP> its not a bug its a feature :-)
<inteliwasp> thanks allee
<Txukie> thats what M$ says all the time
<allee> inteliwasp: np
<inteliwasp> just what i was looking for and more! :D
<Txukie> do you have a "brand" computer
<Txukie> ?
<navidjoon> I just installed ubuntu but it didn't detect my modem
<navidjoon> and it hasn't added the modem to the network interfaces
<sven_GP> hmmm  I dont know its called intec (and a computer from a friend) the MB is asrock
<navidjoon> How can I do this now that the installation is over?
<navidjoon> My modem is an ACORP external serial modem
<Txukie> sven_GP i know its a pain but you can always install grub on a floppy
<navidjoon> It's connected on ttyS1
<Txukie> but anyways when you boot it should give you a key to press to configure it
<Txukie> take a good look at your booting screen
<navidjoon> Anybody can help me on this modem problem?
<sven_GP> hmm we try again.. Ill write later when it comes to the specific point again
<Txukie> navidjoon you should use pppoeconf
<eXIstenZ> robotgeek, do you prefer kubuntu over ubuntu?
<robotgeek> eXIstenZ: yes
<Txukie> i do too
<inteliwasp> ditto
<crimsun> I don't, but that's another story altogether :)
<navidjoon> Isn't that for ADSL modems Txukie ?
<robotgeek> hey crimsun
<crimsun> hey robotgeek
<Txukie> yeah
<Txukie> o right you have a dialup modem
<Txukie> sorry
<navidjoon> So any other suggestions guys?
<Txukie> amarok, k3b, konqueror, all those apps kick ass
<Txukie> navidjoon what does lspci say
<Txukie> ?
<navidjoon> I'm not in Linux right now
<navidjoon> If I was I wouldn't bother asking
<navidjoon> I'm sure the modem is linux compatible though
<Txukie> well i thought maybe you had your linux box nearby
<navidjoon> I've used it on half a dozen of distros
<navidjoon> Has anybody ever used a dial-up modem in KUbuntu?
<Txukie> well i think if ubuntu detects it as existing you should be able to confgure through kcontrol
<cjones_> i am new to all this but would like to make a live cd with a few more programs installed can this be done?
<Txukie> yeah it can be done but dont expect it to be easy
<cjones_> what kind of stuff would i need to do
<eXIstenZ> when I enter to the keyboard layouts
<eXIstenZ> I find nothing there
<Txukie> well i had a magazine explaining something about
<Txukie> it
<eXIstenZ> my keyboard model is not defined even
<Txukie> do you speak french?
<robotgeek> cjones_: is this for a personal use or for distribution?
<cjones_> personal use
<cjones_> no i dont speek french
<Txukie> cjones_ i think by ur nickname u speak spanish
<cjones_> all i want to install is some Diagnostic softwere
<cjones_> and mabey a theme but thats not real importent
<celerate> hello again, I need help with networking
<Txukie> cjones_ give a try to this http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<Txukie> its pretty well documetned
<celerate> first off how do I keep my network card from connecting to other people's "default" wlans?
<rysiek|pl> guys, I run into something strange - I remember having console (not Konsole! the real, text-mode console) using and displaying nicely the diacritic characters (Polish to be precise), and then, suddenly, it started to display squares instead of them.
<tucoz> Hello, I read in the irc-logs for ubuntu that there will be a custom icon theme for ubuntu. Will this affect kubuntu as well?
<Txukie> celerate i guess you could use a firewall
<Txukie> rysiek|pl are you using dapper?
<celerate> Txukie, isn't there some other way. I'm using a wireless card so it should be possible
<Txukie> well just disconnect
<Txukie> it
<Txukie> sudo ifconfig ethX down
<celerate> I turned the interface off, but I'd like to keep it from hunting around for any available network when it is on
<Txukie> define the wireless it should seek then
<celerate> I want to get it to connect to my own wireless network, but that's not working for me either
<Txukie> do you have WPA on your network?
<celerate> yes I do have wpa
<celerate> and I've got wpasupplicant installed
<trappist> rysiek|pl: that sounds like a font issue (as opposed to a locales issue)
<celerate> I followed these instructions: http://www.vollink.com/gary/deb_wifi.html
<Txukie> have you checked wpasupplicant is working correctly?
<celerate> I'm not sure how to do that
<Txukie> well i guess you could try
<Txukie> lsof |grep wpa
<celerate> there's lots of wpa_suppl entries
<Txukie> thats good
<Txukie> means that its running
<celerate> but the thing won't even see my network
<Txukie> now you have to make sure you have configured wpa-supplicant correctly
<Txukie> wait a sec
<Txukie> can you connect through a windows box?
<celerate> I've edited the file as instructed by the site I mentioned, making appropriate adjustments for my network
<celerate> to my router, yes
<celerate> the wireless network itself is healthy
<Txukie> i was saying cause some routers dont broadcast if theyre not told to do so
<celerate> ah, I've got SSID advertising off
<celerate> but that shouldn't matter
<Txukie> try turning it on it might help
<rysiek|pl> trappist: yep, I figured that out, already, but how to get over it :)
<Txukie> and i dont remember very well but maybe you have to define you WPA-PSK as something cryptic
<Txukie> i mean if you set password as "foo" in your router
<darnell> where can i find w32codecs?
<Txukie> maybe in config file you'll have to write something different
<Txukie> im not sure im sorrt
<celerate> ok, now the ssid is being broadcast
<Txukie> sorry^^
<Txukie> darnell http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-1plf4_i386.deb
<Txukie> make sure too you are using wpa-psk and not wpa-radius or something like that on your router
<celerate> yeah, It's PSK
<celerate> btw, how do I get off those "default" networks?
<celerate> I'd like to know, I know I wouldn't want anyone piggy backing off my network, so I won't do it to the neighbours
<darnell> dpkg -i is to setup .deb files yeah?
<Txukie> darnell yes
<Txukie> celerate iwconfig ethX essid "YOUR NETWORK"
<sven_GP> how can I check , if i can write to the MBR from the console
<Txukie> sven_GP sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<celerate> ok, it's not getting through
<Txukie> if everything is ok then you can
<robotgeek> celerate, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<celerate> thanks robotgeek, I'm having a look at that now
<Soyburg> good day.  I am trying to set the time between filesystem checks with tune2fs on breezy badger.  I do 'sudo tune2fs -c 90' to have it checked every 90 reboots.  But when I hit enter I get 'Usage: tune2fs [-c max_mounts_count]  [-e err....".  What am I doing wrong?
<sven_GP> txukie: is there any other possibility without having a full installed system (install console)
<nuky> during my installation of kubuntu, it halts at the point where it says installing grub boot loader.. do you know how i can get past this? it's on 0%.. the verbose version of the installtion has "virtual package created-fstab" as it's last output.. and packages to be installed is grub.. if that helps
<Txukie> celerate check this too http://hostap.epitest.fi/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/hostap/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf?rev=HEAD&content-type=text/plain
<Txukie> sven_GP let me check that
<sven_GP> Txukie: ok thanks
<Soyburg> has anyone in here been able to affect the time between fschecks with tune2fs and if so:  how?
<inteliwasp> anyone brave enogh to help me with some pci issues? yes my speling sucks...
<celerate> man, this is unecessarily complicated :-(
<Txukie> wpa is not great yet celerate
<inteliwasp> hey atleast your wireless works celerate... i'm outta luck.\
<celerate> yeah, nothing is with my card. I can't get wep to work, I can't get WPA to work. maybe I should just give up and use Windows :-(
<inteliwasp> wait what is your AP?
<celerate> router is going to reset again, bbiab
<xst> I consider installing kubuntu-breezy now, but I am also aware that a newer version, Dapper, will be released in april. If I install breezy now, will I then be able to easily upgrade into Dapper in april? -And will I hereby get *exactly* an installation as in Dapper or will I miss someting?
<_james> nooby
<inteliwasp> what router did he have?
<inteliwasp> i know that linksys routers have a propriatery wep encryption on some of them...
<inteliwasp> hey celerater...
<celerate> hi
<FlatAlex> hi there
<inteliwasp> what is your router?
<sveri> xst: i upgraded without any problems from hoarthy to breezy, on 3 computers
<celerate> my router is a D-Link DI-524 802.11 a/b/g router
<rysiek|pl> ok, the fonts info in wiki does not make anything clear in this
<sveri> xst: so i assume that upgrading to dapper will not be a problem at all
<rysiek|pl> any ideas how to change a console font?
<sveri> rysiek|pl: do you remember my nic problem?
<Soyburg> xst:  it probably depends on whether you heavily modify your system.  If you don't, you will probably be fine with the upgrade.
<Txukie> celerate have you tried latest network manager
<Txukie> i know its gnome but might work
<celerate> I don't have any GTK software on that thing
<Txukie> well it might be worth giving it a try
<celerate> I'll have to unplug this computer to get internet on the other for apt
<xst> ok, thanks
<rysiek|pl> sveri: yup
<sven_GP> Txukie: do u think its worth trying to write the MBR from another Motherboard and Computer (install it from there, and pulg the HD afterwards back)
<rysiek|pl> sveri: what's with it? :)
<Txukie> thats a good idea
<Txukie> install a server version though
<FlatAlex> im trying to install gmailfs ... i downloaded the fuse python bindings but cant install them
<Txukie> and then in your computer install ubuntudesktop
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: go ahead
<FlatAlex> it says: _fusemodule.c:20:18: error: fuse.h: No such file or directory
<Txukie> or kubuntu-desktop
<sveri> rysiek|pl: i had to add acpi=off to boot options of grub
<sveri> rysiek|pl: that solved the problem
<FlatAlex> and a couple of undeclared variables and stuff ... i seem to be missing some headers, but i dont know what
<rysiek|pl> sveri: nice one :] 
<inteliwasp> RB: i am trying to get my wireless card to work and i was reading some trubleshooting info on the wiki, it said some stuf on the pci being misconfigured...
<nuky> when installing kubuntu, what are good ratios for the root:var:home partitions? and is twice the ram ok for a swap?
<_JuDgEn_> How do i konfigure kde to run zsnake from desktop area instead of rightclick menu?
<sveri> rysiek|pl: yes, so to say, it just came this afternoon to my mind, from somewhere out there ;-)
<rysiek|pl> sveri: maybe you could add this to the WiKi, or at least create a topic on the forum, so that if anyone gets the same problem, they will get the info :)
<rysiek|pl> sveri: not everyone is *that* genious, you know, to connect LAN NIC with... ACPI :)
<inteliwasp> rb: want the link to what i was reading?
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: sure, and please tab complete my whole nick :)
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide?highlight=%28CategoryNetworking%29    look at 4.1.2.1.
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: you don't get output with cardctl?
<rysiek|pl> so, anybody knows how to change the damn font? :)
<sveri> rysiek|pl: yea, thats a very good idea, i already started a thread and send a mail to the ML, but i'll add in in the wiki, if i can do it
<_shawn> i am having problems syncing my palm pda
<rysiek|pl> you can, just create an account (i did for USplash stuff ;) )
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: It's on the pastebin
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: link?
<_shawn> can anyone help with syncing palm pdas?
<robotgeek> _shawn: try kpilot , never done it before. so i can't help oyu much there
<FlatAlex> can anybody help me with said gmailfs problem?
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/591490
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: sorry, reading too many windows... :P
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: also lspci -v output please
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: up under the other items
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: damn, the website i generally use is down, i'll have to google
<rysiek|pl> robotgeek: what website?
<rysiek|pl> better than google? I don't believe it :] 
<robotgeek> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<inteliwasp> for wireless
<_JuDgEn_> how do i change the default font for wine?
<rysiek|pl> ah :)
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: http://questier.com/howto.html
<_JuDgEn_> wine is using abbadon on my system, and it is hardly readable
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: will this work with the gold version?
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: okay, lemme google again. i got confused about the 0110 and 0111 models
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: it is the 8420-WD
<lubo> hello, anyone know about some ra (Real Player) to mp3 converter?
<celerate> robotgeek, thanks for the links. I'm getting some progress made.
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: momento
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: oh wait...
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: it does do my card...... i think...................i hope
<Txukie> sven_GP: I found something for your mbr thing
<celerate> something is happening different now
<Txukie> damn after screwing my sandbox he disappears :(
<Txukie> celerate: what is different now?
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: are you looking for something better or waiting on me?
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: waiting
<celerate> the KWiFiManager app is actually giving a Mac address after Access Point, it wasn' doing that before
<Txukie> well that means its found ur access point
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: i have the tarball, do i just tar -uzvx   it?
<celerate> it's still not working though, but I think I may know why
<Txukie> just a suggestion for you celerate why not just use open access
<Chousuke> inteliwasp: xvzf I think
<Txukie> and then you filter your accepted connections through mac
<inteliwasp> ya your right, i thought i was forgetting domething
<_JuDgEn_> How do i change the default font in wine?
<Txukie> only accepting your comp's wifi card's mac addres
<DeluxXx_> anybody using xdcc-fetch ?
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: untared
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: cool
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: next step?
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: moment, in the middle of something here
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: ok
<Txukie> anyone here using dapper
<Txukie> ?
<Txukie> kubuntu dapper
<robotgeek> inteliwasp, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<luisito> hello here
<luisito> I have tried to use the 70Hz refresh rate for my monitor adding 70 to the xorg.conf in the resolution (1280x960@70) but it didn't worl at all. What should I do to make this work at 1280x960? My card supports it and the monitor too, I have it in my Windows hardrive.
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: do the entire this asis?
<DeluxXx_> Txukie im using dapper works fine
<meerkatz> hello, can anyne tell me which package i'll have to install to also have mp3s when browsing an audio cd with kde? ogg/flac/wav are working. only the mp3 dir is missing
<Txukie> DeluxXx_: do you have xgl working on it?
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: yup, the stuff in the quotes
<Txukie> meerkatz: you need w32codecs
<robotgeek> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<deepwoodz> is there anyone reason my settings in systemsettings wont save when i try to access em
<DeluxXx_> hm nope
<deepwoodz> i been reading up
<deepwoodz> i did everything in the tutorials
<Txukie> well i manage to make it work sort of
<Txukie> but have to use gnome-window.decorator
<deepwoodz> still doesnt save
<meerkatz> w32codes for mp3?!
<deepwoodz> i even added super-user-command to kdecontrols
<Txukie> meerkatz: depends on the app really
<DeluxXx_> try gstreamre meerkatz
<deepwoodz> kdesu still doesnt save
<DeluxXx_> gstreamer*
<Txukie> meerkatz: if you use gstreamer then just install all itsplugins
<deepwoodz> i installed kde 3.51
<deepwoodz> still nothin...
<meerkatz> ok, i'll try
<meerkatz> thnx
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: crud... i just looked at my desktop and i have lotsa crap on it...
<Txukie> meerkatz: if you use mplayer then you need w32codecs
<deepwoodz> i had to manual jumpstart my network settings
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: brb
<Kr4t05> OK, I installed vanilla Ubuntu Hoary and upgraded to Breezy, and them got kubuntu-desktop. Does this make my system true Kubuntu? Or, do I need to do something else?
<Txukie> Kr4t05: it does
<Kr4t05> But, my terminal takes 'sudo' instead of 'kdesu'
<Txukie> Kr4t05: terminal doesnt work through kdesu or gksudo
<Txukie> always through sudo
<Kr4t05> ah
<Kr4t05> ok
<Txukie> well it does work but its not the good way of doing it
* Kr4t05 <--- Rather n00bish, still.
<Kr4t05> :P
<Txukie> AFA you are willing to learn that doesnt matter ;)
<inteliwasp> how do i delete a directory on the command line if there are thing in it?
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: rm -r dir
<patrix> -r = recursive
<iris> hi, can't find kubuntu-desktop, whats's the apt source, please?
<Txukie> patrix:  i think its actually -R
<patrix> I've used -r since 1996
<patrix> man rm will answer the question of course
<patrix>        -r, -R, --recursive
<patrix>               remove the contents of directories recursively
<Txukie> patrix: funny ive always thought that -r was something else
<patrix> heh
<patrix> maybe in some other command
<Txukie> i even make -Rf to delete folders
<patrix> like ls, for example, -R and -r are diff
<Txukie> yeah i think chmod too
<Txukie> sorry for my mistake :(
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: ok i did the install on gcc...
<Txukie> iris: in dapper its in main
<celerate> I think it worked :-)
<Txukie> in breezy im not sure it might be in universe
<celerate> it didn't lag on bootup, no complaints about npt.ubuntu.org being unreachable
<deepwoodz> damn it sitll not workin anyone else ran into the password not workin 4 systemsettings or for kcontrol (well i can access admin mode now it just doesnt save anything)
<celerate> damn, it just piggybacked on another "default" network again >:-(
<celerate> someone tell me how to keep this bugger off "default" networks please.
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: i gotta go now, sorry
<inteliwasp> will you be back on later?
<Txukie> celerate: have you tried manually editing /etc/network/interfaces
<Txukie> ?
<luisito> which are the packages I should always install to compile programs?
<iris> Txukie, i am on breezy
<Txukie> luisito: build-essential
<Txukie> iris: try uncommenting your universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: yes, later
<celerate> Txukie: yes
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: i am guessing 3-4 hours
<Txukie> can i take a look at it celerate
<inteliwasp> purfect!
<FlatAlex> apt-get keeps asking for the dapper flight4 cd when i try to install new files ... is this really necessary??
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: cool, later then
<luisito> Txukie: so I should do "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<luisito> ?
<Txukie> FlatAlex: probably, unless u delete the cdrom line in sources.list
<Txukie> luisito: yes
<_thumper_> does anyone here know how to map AltGr to Alt?
<FlatAlex> why shold i want the cdrom line in sources.list?
<darnell> how do i change and download themes with kubuntu
<darnell> is there an art manager?
<Txukie> FlatAlex: because its quicker than downloadin stuff from the net
<luisito> Txukie: thanks
<FlatAlex> oh, well :-) good point, hehe
<patrix> Txukie: however you don't get the updates that way
<FlatAlex> and uhm ... did anybody get gmailfs to work?
<patrix> yeah I did, FlatAlex
<darnell> how do i change and download themes with kubuntu
<patrix> it was crap lol
<FlatAlex> :-) why?
* Kyral wonders if he should package a bunch of Konqueror scripts from KDE-Apps
<patrix> FlatAlex: it was slow, for some reason only root was able to access it
<patrix> I didn't try to figure out why only root, cause it was so slow anyway
<Kyral> darnell: Go to someplace like KDE-Look.org, find one you like, and then open the Theme Manager (System Settings -> Appearance)
<Kyral> Tell it you want to install a new theme and when the location box pops up, drag (literally) the download link into the box
<Txukie> kubuntu conf manager doesnt include anything to change your theme
<Txukie> you have to use kcontrol instead
<FlatAlex> patrix: :-( it doesnt work for me, the gmailfs.py  throws an exception ... maybe they changed something with the login
<Kyral> Txukie: It does :P
<Kyral> System Settings Applet :P
<Txukie> Kyral: AKA kcontrol
<Txukie> in an applet :P
<patrix> FlatAlex: I followed instructions I found on ubuntuforums.org
<Kyral> I see no difference lol
<Txukie> what i meant is that under the system settings its not accesible
<Txukie> which is stupid IMO
<iris> Txukie, i look
<Kyral> Txukie: KControl isn't installed by default?
<Txukie> patrix: sorry patrix i lost wot u were saying
<Txukie> Kyral: it is but no link on KDE menu
* Kyral blinks
<Kyral> Then how did one get on mine?
<Kyral> Oh wait I'm on Dapper :D
<patrix> heh
<patrix> argh why do I always read diaper instead of dapper?
<Kyral> lol
<celerate> there it goes again, every time I reboot my laptop goes into another "default" network no matter what
<zi99y> hola folks
<Kyral> So yah I think I should take a buncha the "Service Menu" scripts from KDE-Look and put them all in one massive "konqueror-service-menus" package
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cu all
<Txukie> Kyral: im on dapper and not on mine
<Kyral> Txukie: *Shrug*
<Txukie> celerate: i have sent you a PM
<Kyral> Dunno what I installed lol
<Txukie> poor celerate keeps rebooting his computer LOL
<celerate> Txukie, yeah I got the PM and replied
<Txukie> havent seen it
<celerate> I don't see why having to reboot is funny
<Txukie> im just kidding celerate ;)
<celerate> ok
<Txukie> cant see your message
<celerate> I think ndiswrapper is trying to work on an interface called wlan0, but I don't have one, my wireless interface is called ath0 and has that same alias
<Txukie> if your card can get the mac address of your router that means you can use wifi
<iris> Txukie, thanks a lot!
<Txukie> so driver is working fine
<Txukie> i dont know if you can use wpa supplicant with ndiswrapper
<Txukie> you are using windows drivers after all
<Kr4t05> Anyone got a tip for cleaning out old .desktop files quickly and easily?
<celerate> well that sucks
<Txukie> celerate easiest thing really
<Kr4t05> My menu is filled with old apps that I removed, and I don't want to go through and remove them by hand.
<Txukie> is to configure your router to accept only connections from your mac address
<Txukie> and then not use any password
<Txukie> thats what i do
<Foodcoman> Anyone have any idea why Konqueror would not start and just dies?
<Txukie> and i guarantee nobody has gotten in my connection yet
<Txukie> Foodcoman: start it from a konsole
<celerate> mac filtering is easily circumvented
<Txukie> if you know the mac address that you have to use ;)
<Txukie> and theres like 10 billion combinations
<Txukie> or so
<Foodcoman> Wont start.
<Foodcoman> Cursor drops to next line and that its.
<Txukie> Foodcoman: whats the output
<Foodcoman> BRB
<celerate> Txukie, that's what packet sniffers are for
<deepwoodz> did they get rid of kde 3.5.2 unstable already?
<Txukie> tcp/ip packs dont have your mac address on them
<darnell> why is kde so slow..
<darnell> adept wont load, or it takes 10 minutes
<tsdgeos> deepwoodz: kde 3.5.2 does not exist yet
<celerate> Txukie, maybe, but I'm still airing on the side of caution
<darnell> wont install java
<celerate> the packets can still be analyzed for personal information
<epzt> hi all
<Txukie> yeah but wpa isnt gonna save you from that
<Txukie> look theres a digram of tcp packets
<Txukie> http://www.netfor2.com/tcp.htm
<darnell> sucks, im going back go gnome
<Txukie> celerate: trust me i know what im talking about ive got a degree in netwrks
<epzt> dsl connction not started automaticaly at boot time, must allways use pppoeconf to reconfig it and start it
<Txukie> darnell: java and gnome have absolutely nothing to do
* Kyral is listening to "Metroid Prime Just a Little More (Prime Edit) OC ReMix" by DarkeSword on http://www.ocremix.org [amaroK] 
<Txukie> am i the only one that updates its repos for updates every 3 hours or so?
<Txukie> i think im apt-addicted
<Kr4t05> Txukie: Same here.
* Kr4t05 dislikes Synaptic
<Txukie> Kr4t05: well i like synaptic but i prefer console
<Txukie> and i dont like adept
<Kr4t05> Hrm
<Kr4t05> Does anyone have any idea how to clear out my menu of old links?
<Txukie> u mean unused ones?
<aseigo> old links?
<Kr4t05> Yes
<Kr4t05> Smeg won't apply changes when I use it.
<Kr4t05> :/
<Txukie> i thought they were just deleted when u took them off your kde menu
<__P__3> hi
<__P__3> i can' connect to msn using kopete
<Kr4t05> They are deleted, I just don't know how to get them off of my KDE menu.
<__P__3> i am alone?
<epzt> why must allways reconfi my dsl connection every time at start my box ?
<celerate> running wpa_supplicant by hand gives me this: "WPA: Failed to parse WPA IE from association info"
<aseigo> Kr4t05: use the kde menu editor instead? perhaps smeg is doing something wrong
<Txukie> celerate: sorry that beats me i dont know wot it could be
<Txukie> celerate: consider what ive told you though
<celerate> well at least I'm making some kind of progress, I've got the wireless AP mac address up again
<_P_> are here with problem connecting to msn using kopete?
<celerate> or at least I did for a while :-/
<Txukie> im ok with amsn at the minute
<_P_> no amsn
<_P_> but kopete
<_P_> amsn works
<celerate> 8-o
<celerate> it worked
* celerate hugs everyone
<Txukie> nice!
<Txukie> congratulations
<celerate> amazing
<Txukie> _P_: have you correctly configured kopete?
<celerate> I'm not sure, the network is connecting, but no internet :-p
<celerate> it's progress though :-)
<Txukie> dns?
<Txukie> try ping an ip address
<_P_> Txukie:  how?
<_P_> it works until yersterday
<Kr4t05> Ok
<Txukie> sorry _P_ was talking to celerate
<Txukie> ok _P_ now with you let em open kopete
<Kr4t05> I used KDE Menu Editor, but the changes aren't showing up. Do I need to restart KDE?
<Txukie> Kr4t05: maybe just kicker
<celerate> ok, I've got a connection, but I'm not getting an IP address
<celerate> maybe it's not configured for DHCP?
<Txukie> dhclient ethX
<Txukie> _P_ kopete is working fine for me with msn
<Kr4t05> Txukie: How do I restart the kicker? (taskbar, I take it?
<_P_> thanks
<Txukie> killall kicker
<Tm_T> _P_: Kopete is not connecting?
<Syns> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/j2re1.4_1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<celerate> iwconfig is giving me good info in the ap though, now I'm not sure why I'm not getting internet
<Syns> can someone tell me what that is?
<celerate> or an IP address
<Kyral> celerate: maybe its a shit signal
<Txukie> _P_ try deleting all kopete config from your home directory and start over again from default
<Kr4t05> Txukie: No dice. For some reason, KDE Menu Editor isn't applying my changes
<Txukie> i had that problem once
<_P_> done twice
<Txukie> with a quake icon
<Kr4t05> I'm tempted to reinstall KDE
<Tm_T> _P_: try another protocol
<Txukie> _P_ did you delete your config folder under ur home=?
<ailean> hey guys. i have wine installed, and can't get ie6 to install.  i know it SHOULD work, but not on my machine. can anyone help?
<celerate> what are the permissions supposed to be on the file /etc/network/interfaces?
<Tm_T> celerate: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 399 2006-01-30 20:10 /etc/network/interfaces
<Txukie> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 633 2006-03-08 21:33 /etc/network/interfaces
<celerate> if I have 477 instead of 633 would that cause a problem?
<_P_> Tm_T:  same problem with icq
<_P_> but irc works
<Tm_T> heh
<Txukie> ..............
<Txukie> try opening ports
<Txukie> _P_
<celerate> me opening ports, or was that for someone else?
<Tm_T> _P_: then Kopete works, sounds like firewall problem to me
<_P_> i have no firewall :D
<Tm_T> you do
<_P_> it ask me for passwd
<Tm_T> aha?
<Txukie> _P_ router?
<Tm_T> bah, sleep ->
<Txukie> _P_ check in your connection settings
<Txukie> in kopete/msn
<Txukie> try using the HTTP method
<verden> can anyone tell me the chat site for dapper?
<_P_> with http metod works
<avu> verden: #ubuntu+1
<_P_> thanks
<verden> cool thanks
<Txukie> _P_ firewall as i told you
<zielony> How can I mount bin image file ?
<HymnToLife> !bin
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<avu> zielony: convert it to an iso image with bchunk, then mount that with mount -oloop
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to set system time via the terminal?
<avu> kr4t05: date
<Kr4t05> avu: Thanks
<HymnToLife> with sudo
#kubuntu 2006-03-14
<stardust> anyone know of any good programs to edit .swf flash files?
<stardust> I tried f4l flash4linux but it doesn't seem to be able to do as i would like
<Txukie> use macromedia flash under wine
<stardust> any open source alternatives?
<Txukie> f4l is discontinued i think
<stardust> I don't want to shell out hundreds of dollars for macromedia just to run it under wine
<Txukie> .......well a possibility is openlaszlo but its not quite the same
<Txukie> check it out it might be good for you
<stardust> ah ok, thanks
<Txukie> be
<Txukie> bye
<celerate> heh, anyone know why my router and laptop can see each other, but my laptop can't get an IP address?
<celerate> oh, nevermind it's in the wiki
<luite> what do you mean by 'see each other' ? the link lights of your ethernet connection are on?
<luite> ah ok
<celerate> I need to configure DHCP to work with wpa_supplicant
<celerate> or vice versa
<luite> ah, wlan :)
<celerate> yeah, so far it's taken me hours to get this far
<pablet> anyone has upgraded to dapper?? can anyone tell me how to enable networking during boot again?
<Armagguedes> hello
<farous> did not update yet but this is done in the file /etc/network/interfaces
<farous> put auto infront of the device you want to auto enable
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what does it change between the vmSize and vmRss for the memory consuming in Kde system Guard?
<pablet> thanks
<farous> :)
<pablet> but....i have enabled  "networking" in runlevels 2, 3, 4 and 5 of "system services", these ones appeared disabled at boot at this config section
<pablet> is this correct??
<pablet> and resolvconf is not enabled by default at boot, neither
<farous> hmm i do not know. Dapper is new to me and forgot what each runlevel do. i always look it up at debian docs
<pablet> ok
<Armagguedes> does anyone know if novell is truly going forward with that linux app-porting business?
<pablet> you did so and everyting worked, no?
<Armagguedes> especially autocad?
<farous> pablet: dapper broke my wireless so i took it out of my test machine. steel running breezy here till dapper is stable
<farous> hate those spell errors still
<pablet> one thing else.....I had a ndiswrapper wireless (broadcom or dell if you prefer) that worked fine with breezy, now when I scan for available networks it tells me : no network discovered
<Armagguedes> you're lucky pablet , i cant even get my wificard/eth1 to stay enabled
<ufo> Armagguedes, do you have broadcom chipset?
<Armagguedes> nah
<pablet> the thing i dont understand is that i have found errors that were solved in breezy
<Armagguedes> the superpopular intel/pro 2200bg
<pablet> i have a broadcom wireless
<farous> Armagguedes: so it is not only me
<ufo> pablet, do you use dapper?
<farous> same problem here on my second laptop
<pablet> yes
<pablet> but installed hours ago
<farous> it is hell with firmware error every now and then
<pablet> sorry, UPGRADED hours ago
<ufo> pablet, bcm43xx?
<pablet> but I think card is not working properly because it cannot detect any network
<pablet> i dont know, because the name i have seen is "dell pro wireless 1370"
<pablet> I know its a broadcom, but i never tried to find out the exact model
<ufo> pablet, do you need help with that? you should use ndiswrapper and blaclist the bcm43xx... and see with lshw what chipset are?
<pablet> im going to look for the chipset, one moment
<pablet> -->  bcmwl5          driver present, hardware present
<pablet> it tells me everything is ok
<ufo> you have the ndiswrappe allready installed?
<pablet> but scanning doesnt produce any result
<pablet> i installed it when it was breezy
<ufo> ok... add this to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist    blacklist bcm43xx
<pablet> it should have been upgraded to dapper correctly....
<pablet> what does this do?
<ufo> there is an new kernel code for bcm43xx and it does not have the firmware...
<ufo> the blacklisting is blocking the kernel driver to load
<pablet> but my network is not bcm43xx
<pablet> my wireless card, sorry
<ufo> are you sure... you are using same ndiswrapper driver
<pablet> i have not changed anything from breezy to dapper (refering to ndiswrapper config)
<Armagguedes> you might want to take a luuk at this: http://diabolikal.org/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.75
<ufo> pablet, its the new kernel thing trust me
<pablet> can you explain me it more concretely?
<pablet> (sorry if i don't understand correctly, my english is a bit poor)
<ufo> its ok... there is compiled in the kernel broadcom patch and if you dont have the firmware installed you cant use ndiswrapper... it came with the new kernel  source
<Armagguedes> is an howto
<ufo> you need to use tool to cut the firmware from bcmw5.sys and it did not work for me... and i had to use the ndiswrapper...
<Armagguedes> Getting Wireless to Work in Kubuntu
<Armagguedes> wtf i lost cut&paste?
<ufo> they cant provide the firmware because its not gpl
<ufo> the tool is fwcutter
<pablet> thanks armagguedes im gonna read it
<nuky> is there a way to set all your folders to open automatically in krusader? i tried right clicking -> open with -> then choose krusader and check the box telling it to do that always.. but that doesn't work.. when i click on the folder it doesn't do anything now..
<pablet> and you say that with this tool I can get wireless support for broadcom without using ndiswrapper?
<Armagguedes> from what i've seen over the past years, linux has always had a cancer
<Armagguedes> before it used to be audio
<Armagguedes> now it seems to be wifi
<ufo> pablet, yes http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<ufo> but i had no luck for cutting the firmware
<Armagguedes> whats next? i hope its not the new fancy-ass hybrid harddrives
<ufo> maybe my driver was too old to cut from
<pablet> ok thanks ufo
<pablet> im going to read it
<ufo> one more thing to use with ndiswrapper
<pablet> tell me
<pablet> but my broadcom is not 43xx
<ufo> pablet, here is my interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9876
<pablet> ok thanks
<pablet> but, what do you want me to take from this file?
<ufo> oh... you should change the wlan0 to eth1 in aliasing
<pablet> it looks like my file (i have added the "auto" before eth0, hope this works next boot)
<pablet> my kubuntu names wlan0 as eth2
<ufo> ok... you could try now
<Armagguedes> will Drake come with some sort of WPA support pre-installed?
<Armagguedes> so that i can boot from the install process into my wifi network?
<ufo> pablet, the wlan0 alias for ndiswrapper is in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper and that one i changed for eth1 you could set what you like
<ufo> or need
<pablet> one more thing....when I mount, for example, a pendrive, the dialog "mounting" gets frozen (but the pendrive is mounted correctly)....it happened on breezy and was succesfully corrected.....why did this error come back?
<pablet> ok thanks
<pablet> now you suggest me to change wlan0 to the value the system has gave to the card, in this case, eth2
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what does it change between the vmSize and vmRss for the memory consuming in Kde system Guard?
<ufo> pablet, yes
<pablet> well, its probably the error, because it was set to wlan0
<pablet> thanks ufo
<pablet> really
<pablet> hope it works on next reboot ;D
<ufo> ok :)
<pablet> one more thing
<ufo> yes
<pablet> please read the error i have noticed in kde when mounting a pendrive or other device
<pablet> read a few lines above
<Armagguedes> will Drake come with some sort of WPA support pre-installed? because my wifi is wpa-only and i cant set the wlan card as default, since i cant connect
<keith> Is it best to have a WAP high or low, as in on the floor or on a high shelf?
<ufo> it might be something with the new kernel... can really tell you...
<ufo> cant
<Armagguedes> keith it might depend on the building's construction actually
<Armagguedes> ...ii think
<pablet> i thought this too, and i haven't got time to see if its a kernel problem
<keith> its just a normal bedroom =)
<ufo> keith, it does not matter but there is not so much things upper like tv or something
<ufo> or bed
<keith> oh ok, sometimes i cant hit my wap, no matter how close to it i am, but if its up or down sometimes i can and i cant pinpoint which location is best, i think it mght be failing tho, its old
<keith> thanks for hte info tho =)
<keith> if you could recommend a cheap wireless wap id love you :P
<Armagguedes> Cat6 rocks
<pablet> another thing is that I cannot see an info meta tag in properties of windows partition, for example, telling me the free spce (but in pendrive i can see the meta info tag)
<keith> thats kubuntu compaitble, ive noticed inksys and belkin arent very compatible
<ufo> and there is in most of them option to raise the transmit level
<Armagguedes> linksys isnt compatible? oh crap
<keith> well from what i see at school it isnt, dunno if that was really the problem
<pablet> ufo, thanks
<ufo> np
<keith> but the only waps i was able to connect to have been netgear
<pablet> im going to see if all these thing work
<pablet> im back in a minute
<pablet> just rebooting
<pablet> bye
<pablet> see you now
<keith> wow, off toic, but ifound this on the netgear site http://tools.netgear.com/skype/
<ufo> keith, thats interesting, does it need an computer to work?
<ufo> where can i get one of those
<keith> no, it doesnt need a computer
<keith> from what i see anyway
<ufo> and its not available yet
<keith> oh
<keith> looks nice though
<ufo> yes and it does not need computer to work!!
<arafat> keith:  thanks for that great link! that thing is awesome!
<keith> np :D
<m_tadeu> hello everyone....i'm trying to connect a usb IR controler, but i don't seem to be able to do it
<ufo> m_tadeu, who made the controller?
<m_tadeu> ufo: made by conceptronic
<ufo> there are millions of sites on google but i dont understand the language...  google --> conceptronics usb ir linux
<ufo> maybe you do :)
<m_tadeu> ufo: i'll give it another shot then :) thnx
<m_tadeu> ufo: is there a way to check if it was detected or not?
<ufo> dmesg or lshw
<ufo> you could disconnect and put it back and see in dmesg
<m_tadeu> it was detected in ttyUSB0...shouldn't it be ttyS0?
<ufo> no the ttys0 is regular serial port...
<pradeepto> aseigo: hello
<chx> i have catched a few necessary packets with KSniffer and I can see some headers quite ok but how could i look at the payload?
<_0331_USMC> When is the next version supposed to come out?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what does it change between the vmSize and vmRss for the memory consuming in Kde system Guard?
<patrix> google it? ;)
<patrix> The 'VmSize' and 'VmRSS' lines are the most important. VmSize is the total amount of memory required by this program, and VmRSS is the "Resident Set Size" (the amount actually in memory right now). In many cases, some of this memory can be swapped out to disk so your program can actually be "bigger" than the physical memory of the machine and still not have any problems.
<patrix> hi Tallia1Kubuntu btw ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi
<patrix> how's the kubuntu going these days?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> perfectly :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> as ever :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if i unable the swap partiton, do i lose the VmRSS ability?
<patrix> awesome
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i wrote a little script to maintain firefox singleinstance
<Tallia1Kubuntu> too
<patrix> no clue
<Tallia1Kubuntu> clue?
<patrix> I have no idea about your question concerning swap and vmrss...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to make the same thing with conqueror?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> have only 1 instance and use tabs instead?
<fatejudger> ?
<patrix> you can set up konq to open all new links etc in new tabs
<patrix> yes
<fatejudger> you mean group all new windows in tabs?
<fatejudger> yeah
<InteliWasp> is robotgeek back yet?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix got it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> even if the links come from other programs?
<patrix> "Open as tab in existing konq window when URL is called externally"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i enable it?
<patrix> Settings -> Konqueror settigs -> web behaviour -> Tabbed browsing -> advanced options
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nono wait
<Tallia1Kubuntu> not web
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i use konqueror only for browsing the computer
<patrix> yes
<patrix> it's all the same
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me check it out
<patrix> I thought that was the default behaviour in Kubuntu
<patrix> I was annoyed by it, was browsing the web, wanted to open my home dir and it opened a new tab in my current browser window
<patrix> heh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you use konqueror or firefox?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't like koqueror web
<patrix> I usually use opea
<patrix> opera
<patrix> been using konqueror for a while, I like it better than firefox but not as muc has opera
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why don't you like firefox?
<patrix> cause I like opera better ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think firefox is the only one that works kind of fine with multimedia ecc ecc
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isn't it?
<patrix> nah opera works fine too
<patrix> detects all the netscape plugins etc
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you see quicktime, flash java ecc?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> expecially the first
<Tallia1Kubuntu> for mp3 straming
<patrix> well I havne't installed any plugin lime mplayer-mozilla, but it'd detect it and use it
<patrix> anyway it's all a matter of personal choice
<patrix> and now I go to bed
<patrix> gnight everyone
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gnight
<InteliWasp> i guess robotgeek has not returned?
<Anpheus> Hello.
<Anpheus> Anyone willing to help a linux newbie make his RT2500-based PCI Wireless Card work?
<xPatriot83> Hey everyone!
<ufo> Anpheus, http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<ufo> Anpheus, http://sourceforge.net/projects/rt2400
<Anpheus> Also...
<ufo> no i just pointed few sites for you
<Anpheus> My desktop is 1600x1200... but it doesn't, well, _feel_ 1600x1200. Is Kubuntu always this enormous?
<ufo> do you use tft? you could try antialised fonts
<xPatriot83> Hey, is there anything that I need to know before I try to install kubuntu in a multi-boot situation?
<Anpheus> Do I use tft? This is a good question.
<Anpheus> I don't know.
<theholycow> Anpheus: tft == lcd
<Anpheus> TFT is an acronym for what, true font tools?
<Anpheus> truetype'
<ufo> thin film transistor
<theholycow> Anpheus: IIRC, it's Thin Film Transistor. It means you have an LCD, not a CRT.
<Anpheus> Ah, no, I have a CRT.
<theholycow> Can you describe your feel of not-1600x1200?
<Anpheus> It's just, everything, every font, every window, seems enormous.
<theholycow> You're probably not in 1600x1200.
<Anpheus> I am in 1600x1200.
<Anpheus> At 86Hz, right now.
<theholycow> Hmm...I'm running kubuntu, default install, and everything looks right for my resolution
<ufo> get the windows tahoma font for desktop and it should look like windows
<theholycow> unfr0tunately, I can't seem to get 1280x1024 out of my kubuntu.
<Anpheus> I don't want it to look like windows, I just want some of this excess shrunken a bit. The font size for window titles, text in windows, etc, the default is just too large.
<Syco54645> hi i was wondering what the default theme was in kubuntu for kde
<theholycow> so I'm stuck at 1024. I edited xorg.conf and...umm...haven't exited X since then.
<theholycow> Too bad X won't re-read xorg.conf when I hit "ctrl alt +"
<Snake__> !lart admrl
* ubotu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses admrl's head to break the homerun record
<Snake__> There we go
<theholycow> anybody here have any experience with gambas?
<Anpheus> This is going to sound funny, as in "ha ha it's a newbie" funny, but I would anticipate that saving to the desktop would make something apparent on the desktop. Is there some way to enable that functionality or do I have to look through my directories to find everything I save 'to the desktop'?
<admrl> Snake__ haha
<Snake__> admrl: didnt work in amarok, so ill do it here :)
<Anpheus> Or, maybe I just didn't save it to  the desktop and clicked too quickly! Ha ha... I'm a newbie.
<xPatriot83> Anpheus: LOL... Welcome to the club. :-)
<admrl> ya im sure it would be hard to convince ubotu to go to #amarok
<theholycow> Anpheus: I just tried saving something to desktop, it showed right up on the desktop.
<Anpheus> Yeah, read my second message...
<Anpheus> Anyways.
<Anpheus> I went to the rt2500 page, I've got this archive now, and... I don't know what I'm supposed to do with it.
<Anpheus> I don't see a readme in the archive
<Anpheus> There's a FAQ that provides some info but nothing on installation of the drivers.
<Anpheus> Wireless still not working...
<theholycow> Argh...I gave up on wireless a long time ago. I just use bridges, like wireless "gaming" adapters, or Belkin routers that will act as bridges
<duckdown> Hey all. I'm trying to ./configure kvirc, because the one aptitude is so bloody old.. But it's telling me it can't find the 'qt header files' (and possibly indicate where they are manually).. Can someone tell me where these are located?
<ufo> Anpheus, extract the package somewhere
<ufo> go to that folder and sudo make
<ufo> duckdown, you can search the headers apt-cache search qt headers
<ufo> or apt-get install libqt3-headers
<duckdown> hmm, is there such a package? let me try thanks
<Anpheus> Yeah there's a lot of errors.
<Anpheus> ufo, Lots of errors.
<ufo> Anpheus, apt-get install build-essential
<Anpheus> I did this.
<Anpheus> There are a lot of compile errors.
<duckdown> ufo great its configuring now, thanks man
<Anpheus> Ufo, there are... well, errors a plenty.
<Anpheus> I mean, this looks like it's not using the right compiler. The wiki suggests using GCC 3.4, and there are far too many errors for this to be a minor issue or corruption in the extracted data. I'm guessing make is using GCC 4.0 and I should somehow force it to use 3.4?
<neoncode> Does the latest version of wine run the windows version of firefox well?
<ufo> Anpheus, pastebin the error
<ufo> Anpheus, apt-get install linux-source linux-headers
<ufo> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ufo> Anpheus, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential fakeroot dh-make debconf libstdc++5 gcc-3.3-base
<Anpheus> ufo, this instruction did not work: apt-get install linux-source linux-headers
<ufo> Anpheus, apt-get install linux-source
<duckdown> i think its linux-source-`uname -r`
<ufo> yes use that ^
<duckdown> same with headers
<duckdown> linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ufo> brb
<Anpheus> E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.12-9-386
<duckdown> type
<duckdown> apt-cache search linux-source
<duckdown> do you have any results?
<Anpheus> Yes.
<duckdown> do a apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<pc22> pls help: tried audacity:  it says there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer. i can still pay music tho
<Anpheus> It says it is already updated.
<duckdown> what are you trying to do?
<duckdown> and pastebin the errors
<duckdown> www.pastebin.ca
<Anpheus> Duckdown, I'm trying to install the linux drivers.
<Anpheus> for rt2500
<duckdown> all you should need is the linux-headers-`uname -r`
<duckdown> i need an external Atheros driver
<duckdown> thats all it needs is the headers
<Anpheus> Ufo was helping me, this is what he was following, I believe:
<Anpheus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500/DriverAndRaconfig
<duckdown> Anpheus: www.pastebin.ca
<ufo> Anpheus, yes use that wiki
<Anpheus> Instructions were followed up until he asked me to 'make' the drivers...
<Anpheus> At which point, the terminal filled up more than entirely with compile errors.
<Anpheus> It would be pointless for me to paste the errors, there are FAR too many, and I can't paste them all anyways.
<ufo> did you use the dapper or breezy
<Anpheus> And they are trivial errors.
<Anpheus> Breezy, AFAIK. 5.10?
<Anpheus> I've been waiting for Dapper Drake with hopes that it would fix all of this but I can't wait until April to have Linux.
<ufo> did i say to use my sources.list because i use the dapper at the moment
<pc22> Anpheus, hello?
<Anpheus> pc22, hello.
<pc22> can u help?
<Anpheus> uhm...
<Anpheus> I don't think I'm qualified to help anyone.
<pc22> anyone?
<Anpheus> ufo, I tried following the WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500/DriverAndRaconfig page, but cannot make the driver.
<ufo> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ufo> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Anpheus> Totally did those both dude.
<ufo> ok we need the error?
<Anpheus> I'm building Rautil right now, since that actually seems to work.
<Anpheus> Just a sec.
<ufo> Anpheus, you dont need the rautil or raconfig
<ufo> you can install the module and use kde network config
<ufo> and i was thinking i got rid of the cables with my laptop but it seems to be worse than with desktop :D headset and mouse and power cable
<MotorCityMadMan2> help needed: How do i edit the menu.lst in the grub folder ?
<Kyral> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Anpheus> ufo, I've done both of those.
<Anpheus> and I tried to make it again
<Anpheus> and the first error I get is, yes, related to the linux headers:
<ufo> Anpheus, did you get the driver compiled?
<Anpheus> no.
<Anpheus> More errors.
<Anpheus> Lots and lots of pages of errors.
<Anpheus> Can you tell me how to increase the buffer/stored text of Konsole so I can copy all of this for you?
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: am here now
<ufo> Anpheus, take those what you can see
<ufo> Anpheus, use this apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<Anpheus> Already installed, newest version.
<ufo> did the driver compile right?
<ufo> with no errors
<Anpheus> No, I'm still missing header and source files for linux, I believe.
<ufo> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ufo> what does this say?
<Anpheus> build-essential is already the newest version
<Anpheus> linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 is already the newest version
<Anpheus> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 0 not upgraded
<ufo> no go to the ralink source dir and type make
<Anpheus> You mean the Module/ directory?
<ufo> or maybe sudo make in the directory
<Anpheus> Lots and lots of errors.
<ufo> no just in the dir
<LjL> "sudo make" <- bad
<ufo> might be i don use sudo
<Anpheus> Yes, in the Module/ directory? It's either that or utilitsys which is the Raconfig
<ufo> Anpheus, what name does the directory have?
<Anpheus> Module
<ufo> take one back
<Anpheus> That's my desktop
<Anpheus> I extracted the rt2500-1.0.0.tar.gz there
<Anpheus> My desktop contains FAQ, LICENSE, CHANGELOG, and THANKS documents
<Anpheus> And the folders CVS (containing 3 documents), Module, and Utilitys
<ufo> the directory name should be rt2500*something* and inside that should be module and some other things
<Anpheus> I have fixed the problems.
<Anpheus> I downloaded a newer version that what was listed on the Sourceforge page I had previously been linked to.
<ufo> have extacted only the module dir?
<Anpheus> No, I followed the instructions correctly I believe
<Anpheus> I just had a bad version.
<ufo> you have probably on your desktop the makefile
<Anpheus> It compiled with 1.1.0-b3
<Anpheus> No, I did not.
<ufo> you should extract to directory
<ufo> no on your desktop
<Anpheus> yes, yes, can we move onward? I have compiled the drivers.
<ufo> all did without errors
<Anpheus> Yes.
<ufo> sudo insmod rt2500.ko
<ufo> do you need the wpa for your card?
<Anpheus> No.
<Anpheus> Uhm
<ufo> did the insmod work
<Anpheus> No, I get "error inserting 'rt2500.ko': -1 File exists
<Anpheus> rt2500.ko exists in the driectory I am in.
<robotgeek> Anpheus: sudo rmmod rt2500
<robotgeek> Anpheus: the module comes with breezy, actually
<Anpheus> well it doesn't work.
<Anpheus> So poo on you!
<robotgeek> Anpheus: "doesn't work isn't very helpful"
<Anpheus> It never activates.
<ufo> did the rmmod rt2500 work
<Anpheus> Evidently not.
<Anpheus> "Module rt2500 is in use"
<robotgeek> Anpheus: sudo ?
<ufo> echo "alias ra0 rt2500" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2500
<Anpheus> Yes, robotgeek.
<robotgeek> Anpheus: well, sudo ifconfig rao down && sudo rmmod rt2500
<Anpheus> Error inserting rt2500.ko, ufo
<ufo> Anpheus, try locate rt2500.ko
<Anpheus> Ok.
<Anpheus> After following robotgeek's instruction, the insmod worked.
<robotgeek> Anpheus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<ufo> ok try now iwconfig
<douglas> My desktop is running dapper quite successfully, however, is it ok to upgrade my laptop from breezy, When I did an upgrade on my desktop it broke, and dapper has so many neato cool things.
<robotgeek> douglas: oh, so shiny
<douglas> Agreed
<ufo> yes
<robotgeek> but it keep breaking, so you might want to evaluate need vs want :)
<douglas> ah
<douglas> I do NEED a stable system for school, so I'll stick with my current setup
<douglas> When is dapper slated for again?
<Anpheus> I'll be back in a bit.
<robotgeek> April 20th
<ufo> it works great for me
<douglas> robotgeek: so long... :(
<Snake__> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
* Snake__ kicks amarok
<Snake__> !lart amarok
* ubotu cats /dev/urandom into amarok's ear
* Snake__ end rant
<Anpheus> k
<Anpheus> Uhm, well, ra0 is gone, eth1 is now listed
<Anpheus> And I still can't initialize it.
<Anpheus> If I enable the interface, it disables itself.
<Arcanimus> 'Night guys
<robotgeek> Anpheus: don;t use the gui for a while
* Snake__ spits on amarok again
* Snake__ deep breath
<Anpheus> k.
<Anpheus> Not using the gui.
<Snake__> robotgeek: Hey do you run amarok 1.4?
<robotgeek> yes Snake__
<Snake__> robotgeek: You dont happen to have a deb you can ship me do you? my stupid thing wont complie
<Snake__> robotgeek: ive been trying since 4 lol (its now 11 pm)
<robotgeek> Snake__: nope, i installed straight from the website? was that a older one?
<robotgeek> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4beta1.php
<Anpheus> robotgeek... What shall I do?
<Snake__> robotgeek: links... lol
<robotgeek> Anpheus: hmm, eth1?
<Snake__> robotgeek: will this work in breezy?
<robotgeek> Snake__: read the announcement ;)
<ufo> Anpheus, did you do this echo "alias ra0 rt2500" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2500
<Snake__> robotgeek: I did, it says dapper
<Snake__> Oh
<Snake__> :(
<Snake__> robotgeek: I got that taglib tho
<robotgeek> Snake__: it might work then
<Snake__> robotgeek: ill try it
<Anpheus> my network settings show Eth1 as a Wireless Network Device, still.
<ufo> Anpheus, adn configure /etc/network/interfaces i have these with uncommented the eth1 lines
<robotgeek> Anpheus: sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<ufo> Anpheus, you can use the eth1 for your wlan i do in dapper
<chani> godamn fucking gentoo! and alsa! bah!
<Snake__> chani: language bro
<chani> oh! sorry! I meant to join a completely different channel
<Snake__> :)
<chani> I was thinking about kubuntu, I guess, 'cause sound works fine there
<Snake__> Lol
<Snake__> robotgeek: Bah it depends on a bunch of things i would need to pull from dapper repos :(
<Anpheus> Btw, Raconfig doesn't work.
<Anpheus> I do "sudo RaConfig2500" and it says it can't find the device driver.
<Anpheus> Would I be better off trying a beta of Dapper?
<robotgeek> Anpheus: hmm, not really
<Anpheus> Do you have _any_ idea why my card, which by all accounts should be an rt2500 based PCI wireless card (linksys WMP54G v4.0) does not work?
<Anpheus> I've tried an older Ubuntu x86 LiveCD (I think 5.04,) Ubuntu AMD64 install (5.10), and Kubuntu x86 install (5.10)
<Snake__> Anpheus: Wireless is very very very iffy on linux
<ufo> Anpheus, look in the loadin section in the wiki for remove the old drivers
* Snake__ tries to pull amarok off the packages.ubuntu
<_Anpheus> k
<_Anpheus> Back.
<_Anpheus> accidentally shut down the wrong card.
<_Anpheus> er, interface
<ufo> did you remove the old driver and use the new one
<_Anpheus> Erm?
<_Anpheus> I'm trying to install the new one, because supposedly the old driver should have been working.
<ufo> sudo cp ~/rt2500-cvs-daily/Module/rt2500.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
<_Anpheus> I still don't understand why this driver, which according to good ol' wiki.ubuntu.org, does not yet function.
<ufo> change the cvs to you directory where the module dir is located
<ufo> sudo rm -r /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2500 this first
<_Anpheus> I did those.
<ufo> _Anpheus, do you have an fresh install?
<_Anpheus> Yes.
<ufo> can you allow ssh to your box?
<_Anpheus> ufo, I don't really think it would help.
<Anpheus> There.
<Anpheus> I mean, what else can you do?
<Anpheus> I've followed the wiki instructions.
<ufo> ok
<Anpheus> anyways, I'm behind a firewall whose settings I can't alter, and on top of that I have a rather poor connection over an external wireless device right now.
<ufo> did you try to reboot?
<Anpheus> I will reboot.
<Anpheus> Now neither eth1 nor ra0 shows up.
<ufo> try modprobe rt2500
<Anpheus> Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter.
<ufo> ?
<Anpheus> That's what I got.
<Anpheus> I'm going to try installing the drivers again.
<robotgeek> Anpheus: hmm, interesting.
<Anpheus> evidently I need to download the linux headers again.
<ufo> no you dont
<robotgeek> Anpheus: maybe the kernel got upgraded or something?
<Anpheus> But maybe that's because I upgraded to 2.6.12.10 in the kernel.
<ufo> yes thats the reason
<Anpheus> Yeah... I was screwing around in the package utility
<Anpheus> And I clicked full upgrade.
<Anpheus> They really ought to put warning labels on things like that.
<Anpheus> I wanted it to mark the packages for a full upgrade, not just install them.
<ufo> do the apt-get update && apt-get upgrade before enyhing
<Anpheus> see, everything's already done.
<Anpheus> well
<Anpheus> building and installing drivers again
<ufo> yuo dont have to build the driver... just install it
<ufo> Anpheus, use the insmod and follow the loading module thing...
<Anpheus> mmm
<Anpheus> k, trying to enable interface ra0
<ufo> try dhclient ra0
<NeoChaosX> or ifup ra0
<ufo> and then look into network gui
<Anpheus> Not enabling.
<Anpheus> DHCP isn't returning anything either.
<robotgeek> Anpheus: iwconfig ra0 ?
<ufo> does the iwconfig see the card
<Anpheus> Yes.
<robotgeek> Anpheus: did you set your wireless parameters?
<Anpheus> And yes.
<ufo> does the iwconfig tell you the speed of wlan card ?
<robotgeek> Anpheus: open up another terminal and type "tail -f /var/log/syslog". then do "sudo dhclient ra0" in a terminal
<Anpheus> iwconfig is reporting 11 Mb/s, but the router and card support up to 54.
<ufo> is the essd right?
<Anpheus> yes.
<ufo> essid
<ufo> and the card works on windows?
<Anpheus> Yes.
<Anpheus> One second please.
<robotgeek> Anpheus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9886
<robotgeek> Anpheus: download that as wireless.sh, change the parameters, chmod +x wireless.sh , sudo ./wireless.sh
<Anpheus> I presume you want me to edit the essid parameters, and the like?
<ufo> robotgeek, there is an typo i think sudo ifconfig e$interface down
<robotgeek> ufo: hmm yes
<ufo> remove the e
<robotgeek> Anpheus: ^^ remove the e
<ufo> sudo ifconfig $interface down
<Anpheus> holy hell
<ufo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9888
<_Anpheus> Hi.
<_Anpheus> I've physically disconnected my other connection
<_Anpheus> So, it must be wireless, yes?
<ufo> i think so :D
<robotgeek> Anpheus: ifconfig
<_Anpheus> hey look, ra0 is showing recieved packets.
<_Anpheus> spiffy
<_Anpheus> and it only took 23,000 outgoing packets to get 70 incoming packets.
<ufo> can you get only 1 ip from your isp?
<kalenedrael> Heh.
<kalenedrael> ufo, in general, unless you pay for another or something.
<_Anpheus> Yeah, this is my only IP right now.
<_Anpheus> and I'm getting 54Mb/s!
<_Anpheus> huzzah!
<ufo> great
<_Anpheus> Everyone, say huzzah! Say it out loud and you'll feel even better.
<robotgeek> _Anpheus: that won't do, where's my beer :)
<_Anpheus> Ah I'd buy you a beer but, (a) you're a robot and we don't need to be letting out the magic smoke, and (b) I can't even buy beer yet.
<_Anpheus> Sorry, robotgeek.
<_Anpheus> I wish I could have my cake and drink beer too.
<robotgeek> _Anpheus: heh, it's alrite
<InteliWasp> hey robotgeek i see your back
<_Anpheus> I'll be going now
<robotgeek> yeah, long time ago InteliWasp
<_Anpheus> since I don't need you geniuses to fix my computer anymore. Thanks!
<InteliWasp> sorry, the tv becond to me...
<_Anpheus> And geniuses is not meant sarcastically, I hope to gain the level of knowledge of GNU/Linux that you guys have.
<Bicchi> i am going to install codeblocks ide from a .deb file, If i do not like it how do i remove it.
<InteliWasp> ok robotgeek, lets get back to me wireless...
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: sure
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: booting....booting....
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: cool
<InteliWasp> it likes to hang on the network card
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: ctrl + C
<InteliWasp> it's up now
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: i have the tarball unziped and all, how do i install
<InteliWasp> ?
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: can you give me the link to the tarball too?
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: uhhh, 1 sec
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: I'm now using a diffrent comp
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: was it the link i gave you in the afternoon
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: http://questier.com/howto.html
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: ya
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: wow, this seems incredibly complicated!
* InteliWasp sinks under the table
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: not to worry ,as long you can post error messages back :)
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: did you try the instructions for the mandrake system?
<glick> damn kde is soo unstable
<robotgeek> glick: kde 3.5.1?
<glick> crashes sooo often wheeras ubuntu like NEVER grashed
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Proxim&zoek=SHOW
<glick> robotgeek, yeah
<InteliWasp> it's back up
<glick> robotgeek, the default one that comes with kubuntu
<robotgeek> glick: hmm, no. you have a older version
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: what was the name of your card again. sorry :)
<glick> robotgeek, the default version that comes with kubuntu
<robotgeek> glick: i meant older than 3.5.1
<glick> i installed it earlier and i had to switch back to ubuntu
<glick> and now my friend runs it and it crashes on him all the time
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: or where is it on the list :)
<glick> being written mainly in C++ as apposed to C like gnome, you would think it would have fewer bugs and thus be more stable
<robotgeek> glick: unless you file bugs, they are not going to go away
<robotgeek> glick: mine doesn't crash on me ;)
<glick> robotgeek, its hard to file bugs, when konqueror just crashes
<robotgeek> glick: hmm, sorry
<glick> its hard to remimber the exact input and button you pressed that made it die
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: i have the proxim  8420-WD
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: lsmod | grep orinoco
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: nothing
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: sudo modprobe orinoco_cs
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: nothing
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: now try the lsmod?
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: just gave me a new prompt
<InteliWasp> oh
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: yay
<Khris_dx> I have a stupid question... I partitioned a HD with type 83 on /dev/hdc. I mounted the drive. I then transferred approx. 15gb of data from my home dir to this storage HD. It seem to transfer instantly. My question, is the data really transfered? how can I verify it? is there a chance that the data will be lost if I reboot?
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: try "iwconfig"
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: i see.. wait i'll but it on paste bin
<InteliWasp> there is now a sit0 but no wireless extentions
<Anpheus> Hey.
<Anpheus> It's me again.
<Kyral> Uhh where is the KeyBoard Shortcuts thing for KDE?
<Anpheus> So, how do I get Amarok to play an mp3?
<Kyral> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Kyral> Should we rename ubotu kubotu in here?
<Snake__> Kyral: he runs gnome
<Anpheus> Because uh...
<Anpheus> I can't play this mp3 I think
<Kyral> Snake__: I did too, your point?
<Anpheus> and, you know, it's starting to bug me.
<Kyral> Anpheus: I play MP3s as well
<Snake__> Kr4t05: thats why its ubotu not kubotu :)
<Snake__> Kyral: **
<Anpheus> I've tried Amarok, and Noatun, and XMMS
<Anpheus> and nothing is playing this mp3
<Snake__> Anpheus: did you do the mp3 thing
<Kyral> Beep should be able to play it
<Snake__> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<Anpheus> I think maybe I'm just stupid.
<Snake__> Anpheus: follow the directions in the link.
<Anpheus> I actually did do the mp3 one already.
<Anpheus> And I can't seem to play this yet.
<Snake__> Anpheus: try this: "sudo apt-get install amarok-xine"
<Snake__> then go into amarok, and set your engine to "xine" tell me how that goes
<Kyral> Heh thats why
<Kyral> Good old Xine
<Kyral> and where the hell are KeyBoard Shortcuts?
<Snake__> Kyral: Kcontrol
<Kyral> I'm there
<Snake__> ehh one sec
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> its like accessibilty
<Anpheus> ah thanks
<Snake__> Kyral: regional and accessibilty
<Kyral> ...who would think to llook there?
<Anpheus> I'll treat myself to the antics of Adam Sandler on actually running Kubuntu and using samba among other things...
<Snake__> lol
<Anpheus> Now just to do those 3 english papers that, you know, I should have been writing instead of screwing with Linux.
<robotgeek> Kyral: i'll make sure to document that :)
<Snake__> Anpheus: got xine runnin yet? :)
<Anpheus> I'm playing Hannakah
<robotgeek> Anpheus: amarok-engines-xine
<Anpheus> yeah, got it.
<Anpheus> hey... ok, new problem
<Snake__> robotgeek: amarok-xine ;)
<Snake__> Anpheus: whats that
<Anpheus> K, I succesfully managed to access a server in my domain
<Anpheus> with the correct permissions
<Snake__> oh god
<Snake__> no my area
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> not*
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: you here?
<Anpheus> Oh, no, I am connected to the server I want to connect to!
<InteliWasp> yep
<Anpheus> But Amarok won't play an mp3 on it
<Anpheus> Is there some way Samba can mount a directory on another server?
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: hmm, dmesg
<Snake__> Anpheus: oh...hmm i ran into this problem to
<Anpheus> Similar to how you map network drives in Windows?
* Snake__ tries to remeber how he solved
<Anpheus> I basically just want to set up smb://zeus/muzak/ (windows: \\zeus\muzak) as a network drive and allow me to play music from it.
<Snake__> Anpheus: you said its a network dir right?
<Anpheus> Yep.
<Snake__> Anpheus: Ill only give you this link if you promise only to do the network folders part.
<Anpheus> uhm, ok.
<Snake__> its a very outdated guide, and most of the other things will break your system
<Anpheus> Ah.
<Snake__> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountnetworkfolders
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: the last 2 lines show orinoco 0.14alpha2
<Anpheus> now
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: can you paste them somewhere?
<Anpheus> this appears to be for merely shared network drives, will this work if it's shared via Microsoft Active Directory services?
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: not easly...
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: okay, are they good messages or bad ones ;P
<Snake__> Anpheus: ehhhhhhhh notsure
<Anpheus> mmm
<Snake__> never used it
<Snake__> give it a shot?
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: let me type one...
<Anpheus> Robotgeek: Do you know how I could mount an Active Directory shared location?
<robotgeek> Anpheus: nope, sorry
<Snake__> robotgeek: man this thing takes me 2 hours to complie
<Anpheus> Snake__: I'm going to ask the folks at #ubuntu, the instructions should be just about identical.
<Snake__> Anpheus: if its CLI it will be
<Snake__> robotgeek: (1.4 amarok that is)
<robotgeek> Snake__: enjoy your software :)
<Snake__> lol
<robotgeek> Snake__: you could have added dapper sources, and maybe said apt-get -b amarok or something, which would have built it for ya
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: [4295991.705000]  orinoco_cs 0.14alpha2 (David Gibson <email> Pavel Roskin <email>
<Snake__> robotgeek: do you know assembly code?
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: i sniped the email part
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: yeah, that guy is the developer :)
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: is it starting to look to you like the stars alinged to prevent me from using wirerless in linux?
* Snake__ pokes robotgeek 
<InteliWasp> :?
<InteliWasp> :/
<robotgeek> Snake__: i used to know it
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: hmm, it's just that i am not familiar with the wireless card in question
<InteliWasp> man... of all the orinoco cards on ebay, i chose the one that is not native to linux....
<Snake__> robotgeek: you should try out this game called droidbattles, I cant play it myself, but you create virtual robots, and write how they fight in assemby. I thought you used to build them, so I thought maybe you would be intrested :)
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/orinoco/orinoco-0.15rc4.tar.gz
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: and on top of that the inf file is so messed up i don't think it would ever work with ndis-wrapper
<robotgeek> Snake__: thanks, but i will pass for writing robots in python
<Anpheus> I don't know if the folks in #ubuntu can hear me.
<robotgeek> Anpheus: patience
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: download that
<Snake__> lol robotgeek :)
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: bvm, i think it's different
<robotgeek> nvm, i meant
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: will i need to move it into it's own folder b4 extraxting?
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: no, don't do anything. it's the same driver we used before. i'm reading up on the net
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: so have i set the record for the longest support session yet?  :P
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: actually no
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: i have helped a lady in Australia recover her data over irc :)
<InteliWasp> wow, i hope it worked?
<robotgeek> it was the most exhausting support session, about 4-5 hours
<robotgeek> yeah, it worked
<InteliWasp> that's good to know
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: http://questier.com/howto.html why don't you follow that howto?
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: wich part?
<robotgeek> Installation (on Mandrake 9.2) << InteliWasp
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: since i do not have internet access for the lappy, i guess i will call it a nite
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: hmm, okay
<InteliWasp> i hope it will work
<InteliWasp> bye all!!!
<robotgeek> night InteliWasp
<Blippe> how do i get parport0 (not in /dev and used by my scanner) accessable by other than root/sudo?
<id_sonic> hello, everybody, I need a qt client for moveabletype.
<E-Train> what is the wiki that has instructions to install the files to watch dvd's
<robotgeek> E-Train, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<E-Train> thanks
<csseyah> hi
<csseyah> question guys!\
<csseyah> anyone here have winetools???
<jerware> fellaz
<jerware> how can i have my printer detected automatticaly
<mijndert> Hi there. How long will it take before OOo 2.0.2 will come availible in APT?
<E-Train> i just tried to add a repository to apt and now i cant open apt. how can i remove that repository?
<mijndert> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list .. you can delete it there
<E-Train> thanks
<E-Train> mijndert it says it is read-only when i open it in emacs how can i edit it
<mijndert> You will need root privileges to write the file
<E-Train> ahh so sudo ehh
<E-Train> worked; you rule.
<mijndert> heh np
<E-Train> another question; how do i install libdvdcss2 if its not on the repository list anymore
<mijndert> Try this: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<mijndert> Also read the  #How to add extra repositories part :)
<robotgeek> E-Train, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<robotgeek> You will need to enable multiverse and universe,i guess
<E-Train> it gave me a message when i tried to sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<E-Train> can someone message me so i can paste the error
<robotgeek> E-Train, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<E-Train> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9896
<E-Train> any tips on that one?
<robotgeek> E-Train: did you even read the wiki link i gave you?
<robotgeek> E-Train: you need libdvdread3
<E-Train> it drive me nuts that i have had ubuntu for 3 months and cant play a dvd yet
<E-Train> and yes i read and tried the wiki
<robotgeek> E-Train: did you install libdvdread3
<E-Train> yes
<robotgeek> E-Train: did you try opening it  in vlc?
<E-Train> mplayer, totum, and kaffine
<E-Train> not vlc
<yo_yo> vlc open everything
<yo_yo> i already use vlc
<robotgeek> true
<yo_yo> :)
<yo_yo> where are you from?
<yo_yo> :)
<yo_yo> boys...do you know exist a program like ethereal for windows?
<andred> yo_yo: ethereal :)
<E-Train> i am getting some error about internal gstreamer error: negoation problem
<robotgeek> E-Train: hmm, maybe ask in #ubuntu too
<yo_yo> E-Train download vlc
<yo_yo> ;)
<yo_yo> andred, ethereal go under windows too?
<yo_yo> :D
<andred> yo_yo: yes
<yo_yo> good
<yo_yo> :D
<yo_yo> thanks
<yo_yo> :*
<E-Train> how do you use vlc to open a disk i just tried an dont know what to do
<yo_yo> E-Train...excuse me....where are you from?
<robotgeek> E-Train: File -> Open Dic
<robotgeek> Disc
<yo_yo> or play
<yo_yo> :)
<yo_yo> and find the disk
<yo_yo> :)
<yo_yo> good morning C-O-L-T and tanghus
<C-O-L-T> yo_yo: good morning to you too
<robotgeek> yo_yo: you might get better responses in #kubuntu-offtopic
<yo_yo> no problem
<yo_yo> :)
<C-O-L-T> yo_yo: this is not a chat channel. People over here discuss kubuntu related problems and help each other. If you would like to chat with kubuntu users go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> hi yo_yo
<yo_yo> ah ok
<C-O-L-T> yo_yo: but this is not a strict channel so you can chat here also :)(
<yo_yo> excuseme
<C-O-L-T> :)
<yo_yo> ._.
<C-O-L-T> yo_yo: no problem don't ask for excuses
<C-O-L-T> Anyway who can tell me where can I get a dock bar like in MAC OS X
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: kde-look.org or kde-apps.org
<robotgeek> C-O-L-T: smoothdock, i think it is called
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: ok thanks
<C-O-L-T> robotgeek: can you tell me a text editor which counts how many words have you written down?
<robotgeek> C-O-L-T: cat file.xml | wc
<trappist> wc -l file.xml
<trappist> err
<C-O-L-T> robotgeek: what is that?
<trappist> -w for words
<robotgeek> C-O-L-T: wc == word count
<robotgeek> trappist: i do make use of a lot of redundant cats
<C-O-L-T> robotgeek: but where to write this or how?
<robotgeek> C-O-L-T: in a console/terminal
<C-O-L-T> robotgeek: oh I see. :))) Thanks
<C-O-L-T> robotgeek: it gives me three numbers what the hell are the three  5     111     547
<C-O-L-T> the middle one is the word count
<C-O-L-T> word number
<trappist> coruja: lines words and characters
<trappist> err for you, C-O-L-T
<C-O-L-T> trappist: thanks
<robotgeek> C-O-L-T: man wc
* trappist backspaces
<C-O-L-T> robotgeek: thanks for everything
<Zenethian> Has anyone had any problems with hearing pops after artsplay plays something?
<kameron> is there a qt frontend to vim?
<Zenethian> kameron: there's a KDE one called kvim
<kameron> Zenethian, roger
<Zenethian> it nicely embeds into a variety of KDE editors that support swappable editors
<Zenethian> like quanta and kate
<kameron> kvim is obsolete, these replace it: vim-tcl vim-python vim-perl vim-gtk vim-gnome vim
<Zenethian> wow
<Zenethian> that's pretty odd.
<kameron> hey?
<C-O-L-T> robotgeek: where can i get themes for konversation
<C-O-L-T> robotgeek: kde-apps.org
<robotgeek> C-O-L-T: kde-look.org maybe
<robotgeek> kameron: yes, there was something called as yzis also
<kameron> yzis = kvim?
<robotgeek> kameron: i've given up gui vim and have started using console vim. kick ass integration
<robotgeek> kameron: actually no, it's a different project
<robotgeek> kvim is dead
<kameron> i've always used console vim, just looking for something else.
<robotgeek> kameron: heh, i was looking too, just ended up reading the manual for improved productivity
<kameron> hah, alright.
<Skrot> Hi. Anyone here using a centrino and using speedstep?
<Tonio_> hello
<duckdown> Can someone tell me what is required to connect to SSL IRC servers?  I have all kinds of openssl, libssl* packages installed, and have plenty of clients with SSL support, yet, it always just hangs when I connect to the SSL port but doesn't exchange keys or what not.. What did I forget to enable or configure?
<Hobbsee> !backup
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<DeBert> mornin
<vicks> trying out the latest kubuntu dapper. man has this come a long way since breezy. it rocks. good work y'all!
<ubuntu> any1 knows if I can get my Audigy2 ZS PCMCIA to work under kubuntu?
<Latis-> is it possible?
<tango_> I'm downloading the latest Breezy Live CD ISO, which I will use later today to (hopefully) recover an unbootable PC of a friend of mine. From the last time I tried the mixed Live/Install DVD I remember that I had no idea what the user password was (when running Live), which meant I couldn't sudo or anything. Will I have the same problem this time?
<flixor> could somebody explain to me what scim or skim is
<slow-motion> hallo
<slow-motion> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fscim < das scim oder http://www.projectscim.com/ < das hier?
<slow-motion> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fscim < this scim or http://www.projectscim.com/ < this?
<Rayman> it's the last one and a kde front-end to it.
<Rayman> I can't get amarok 1.4_beta2 to play mp3s with gstreamer0.1x and alsa
<Rayman> :f
<navid> How can I add a network interface to Kubuntu?
<Rayman> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<navid> I have an external modem that is not detected
<navid> I can connect using pppconfig though
<navid> But I want to know the traffic stats
<navid> So I downloaded KNetDockApp
<Hobbsee> navid: kdesu kwrite /etc/network/interfaces
<navid> And what should I write to add the modem?
<navid> Its connected on ttyS0 Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ah....
<Hobbsee> auto ttySO, then some more stuff on the next line
<Hobbsee> man interfaces
<Hobbsee> and it'll tell you how
<Hobbsee> i've never tried a modem before
<navid> Thanks Hobbsee
<me2win> !lamp
<ubotu> [lamp]  Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ph8> hey guys, for some reason all my input/text fields in firefox display with a grey background (which is the same colour as the blinking cursor (:/)) - i can't seem to get rid of it by adjusting kde themes or anything, it's driving me nuts! can anyone help? screenshot @ http://www.cooksworldwide.net/snapshot.png
<sorin> hello
<Ardarandir> moin
<DarkSilver> hi can anuone help me with mouting shit?
<DarkSilver> anyone*
<DarkSilver> mounting*
<DarkSilver> xD
<hatake_kakashi> mounting what?
<tristan_> hello
<tristan_> I created a script I put in autostart but it does not work
<tristan_> Anyone can help?
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: maybe you forgot to set the eXecute bit?
<tristan_> no it's execute
<tristan_> here it is the script
<tristan_> #!/bin/sh
<tristan_> xmodmap /etc/xmodmap.conf
<tristan_> I am the owner and it can execute but the only thing it does at start up is opening xmodmap.conf with kate
<hatake_kakashi> you are probably supposed to do something like ./foo.sh  if that does not work, bash ./foo.sh
<DarkSilver> hatake_kakashi, naruto fan.. cool ^^
<hatake_kakashi> DarkSilver: mmmh
<DarkSilver> well kubuntu sais the hard disks and partition are mounted.. but storage media is empty :/
<DarkSilver> www.darksilver.nl/files/media
<DarkSilver> printscreen
<tristan_> hatake_kakashi, I have to replache #! /bin/sh by ./foo.sh?
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: no for the execution via command line
<hatake_kakashi> DarkSilver: hmm, paste your 'mount' into pastebin's site
<tristan_> hatake_kakashi, Sorry but I don't know about bash scripting...
<DarkSilver> you mean my fstab hatake_kakashi ?
<hatake_kakashi> DarkSilver: no the output of 'cat /etc/mtab'
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: hmm..
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: I normally start programs via .bashrc or .bash_profile, etc not sure about starting it upon logging in X
<tristan_> hatake_kakashi, Ok, so if in .bashrc I put xmodmap /etc/xmodmap.conf it should work?
<hatake_kakashi> tristan_: it probably will work
<ph8> hey guys, for some reason all my input/text fields in firefox display with a grey background (which is the same colour as the blinking cursor (:/)) - i can't seem to get rid of it by adjusting kde themes or anything, it's driving me nuts! can anyone help? screenshot @ http://www.cooksworldwide.net/snapshot.png
<highquality>  laptop for sale 500$ want it gone today. price includes shipping, case, wireless router. message me if interested on aim at ogd443 or msn at mcsltd2@hotmail.com
<Dreamstar> hi guys
<jackphil> redhat has kudzu, what's in the ubuntu?
<Dreamstar> i'm trying to install my EPSON C62 printer on ubuntu but it says that CUPS server isn't responding even if i can see it is running! what can i do?
<hatake_kakashi> jackphil: what is kudzu, a hardware detecting manager type of thing?
<Ardarandir> Dreamstar, a widespread kubuntu problem under kde 3.5 or higher
<Ardarandir> got it too
<jackphil> hatake, yes. i want a analog in ubuntu
<Ardarandir> suppose its sth bout root-rights but not sure
<hatake_kakashi> jackphil: hmm, not sure
<Dreamstar> Ardarandir: i dunno why it seems like i've succeeded installing the printer...it is printing a test page now
<Dreamstar> Ardarandir: well it prints...but in the wrong way :D
<Ardarandir> ok.. my printer istn printing at all
<Ardarandir> its not responding in any way
<Ardarandir> im sry, but ive got no time now.. have work to do.. bye... :(
<Dreamstar> Ardarandir: once i was in System settings--->printer tab, i got the error message from CUPS server not responding, however when i clicked on the Add tab i've been able to install a printer anyway
<Dreamstar> ok have a nice working day, see ya ;)
<Ardarandir> thats the same like wuith my printer
<Ardarandir> but hes not responding
<Ardarandir> bye
<Ardarandir> as i sid,  wide-spread problem - i got it since the upgrade to kde 3.5
<ahmed> I'm a newbie with kubuntu, where do I download the latest 'devel' iso ??
<ahmed> bingo, dapper flight4 found it
<ahmed> is kubuntu still second grade citizen ? (last time I checked it was)
<_mindspin> it doesn't need that much support haha ;-)
<slow-motion> bbl
<sorin> Where are smb locations mounted? I'd like to use amarok to catalogue a smb share.
<_mindspin> I mount it to /mnt/servername
<sorin> And Konqueror?
<sorin> Network dir, wherever that may be?
<_mindspin> you'll have a look
<_mindspin> .kde/cache somewhere...
<qwertyu> hi there!
<qwertyu> i need help!
<_mindspin> You could check the samba settings and the file associations/paths in kcontrol
<qwertyu> anyone willing to help me? i'm a newie here..
<_evil_h_> just ask your question
<qwertyu> First, my machine specs: AMD Duron, ATI Radeon 9250, 375MB ram.
<qwertyu> my problem is:
<qwertyu> i run kubuntu nicely!
<qwertyu> 5 minutes later...
<qwertyu> it goes blank.. my monitor is like turned off.
<qwertyu> any idea?
<_mindspin> which kubuntu ?
<_evil_h_> does the computer reboot or does the monitor just shut off?
<Rayman> my X won't start with linux-image-2.6.15-17-k7 -- starts fine with the -386 one.
<Rayman> could it be the nvidia
<qwertyu> i've installed ubuntu before (5.10) and the syntom is the same with kubuntu.
<_mindspin> did you have a try with, say vesa driver?
<bobble> Hi, anybody know how to stop audio cds autoloading into konqueror?
<qwertyu> oh. my monitor not shut off, but it is like "shut off". just like using "blank" screen saver
<_evil_h_> ok when i try logging in to Kubuntu I get the following error: the following installation problem was detected while trying to start KDE:
<_evil_h_> no write access to '/home/raymond/.ICEauthority'
<_evil_h_> what did i break and how do i fix it?^^^
<qwertyu> vesa driver? never heard that.. but before i installed kubuntu, i have mandriva 2006 and it run nicely on my machine
<_mindspin> vesa is just a simple driver that works on "every" graphics card
<_mindspin> you probably have driver/xorg related error
<qwertyu> mesa=vesa or mesa<>vesa?
<_mindspin> vesa
<_mindspin> can you log in on console?
<qwertyu> i have 3d acceleration on ubuntu and mandriva.
<qwertyu> but not in redhat enterprise 4.
<qwertyu> vesa? can anyone give me any URL to find it? i would like to know more about "vesa"
<_evil_h_> !vesa
<bipolar> does anyone know what happed to kaffeine-gstreamer in dapper?
<_evil_h_> http://www.x.org/X11R6.8.2/doc/manindex4.html
<_evil_h_> qwertyu^^
<_evil_h_> qwertyu: vesa is a basic driver that works on any video card and provides 640 x 480 or 800 x 600 screen resolutions at 16 bit color and below
<_evil_h_> and no 3d acceleration^
<qwertyu> oo.. that bad..
<_evil_h_> ok when i try logging in to Kubuntu I get the following error: the following installation problem was detected while trying to start KDE:
<_evil_h_>  no write access to '/home/raymond/.ICEauthority'
<_evil_h_> KDE is unable to start.
<_evil_h_> what did i break and how do i fix it?^^
<HkS-3207> mm
<HkS-3207> o wow :x
<qwertyu> i can run kubuntu with 1080x1024, true colour and 3d acceleration for five minutes. is there are any tool to change 5minutes to.. infinite?
<HkS-3207> sound ain't working on my apple iBook
<_evil_h_> how do i change permissions in Konsole?
<HkS-3207> chmod ?
<racter> hello - i am using madwifi with a belkin pcmcia card on kubuntu and i have to re-run the command 'sudo dhclient' at the terminal about every 30 seconds in order to keep my connection - does anyone have an idea what this problem might be?
<qwertyu> permission? i think.. by using "chmod"
<_evil_h_> damn i really dont want to reformat and install Kubuntu
<racter> qwertyu: what?
<qwertyu> oh sorry! ;_)
<_evil_h_> !ICEauthority
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _evil_h_
<kameron> what engines are available for amarok?
<_evil_h_> xine, gstreamer
<_evil_h_> theres more but i dont know what they are
<kameron> yeah, i used to use gstreamer.. but it doesn't look like it's available in dapper.
<kameron> it lists xine, and arts. but i want to use gstreamer.
<kameron> i thought maybe i was crazy for a minute.
<_evil_h_> i dont know about dapper. im still using Breezy.
<kameron> hmm.
<kameron> i have all the packages installed. it's just not listing gstreamer.
<_evil_h_> so anyone have any idea how to fix my problem? or am i just going to have to format and reinstall?
<ahmed> *buntu doesnt really have any configuration utilities, right ?
<racter> there are gui's but not command-line configuration utils like in redhat (i think)
<qwertyu> _evil_h_: i would delete the .ICEauthority file and restart the computer. kubuntu will replace the file with the new one on startup
<racter> what's in that file anyway?
<_evil_h_> ok. will try that
<qwertyu> i guest: "kubuntu will replace the file with the new one on startup".. :-
<qwertyu> i only GUEST.. :-)
<_evil_h_> whats the delete command?
<ufo> _evil_h_, rm
<qwertyu> rm .ICEauthority
<_evil_h_> ok
<_evil_h_> well lets see what that does
<qwertyu> "guest" = "guess" (shameful spelling mistakes)
<_evil_h_> it worked
<_evil_h_> WHOO HOO!!!
<slow-motion> re
<qwertyu> _evil_h_ : :-D
<ahmed> racter: u said there are conf GUIs for *buntu ?? what's the name plz ?
<racter> sure in kubuntu you can use 'kcontrol'
<racter> in ubuntu there's a menu option under the 'computer' or 'system' menu (i can't remember what it's called)
<ahmed> that launches ?
<racter> i haven't used gnome ubuntu in a while, i don't remember how the config is set up there
<ahmed> so kcontrol is all there is...
<ahmed> I will use kubuntu too
<racter> what do you need to configure?
<ahmed> servers :)
<ahmed> ever wonder why redhat/suse write custom conf GUIs ?
<ahmed> ;)
<nrdb> I had a setup where when I pressed the power button the computer would power down, it doesn't do this any more can someone help in getting this to work again?
* ahmed wishes yast4debian a safe arrival ;)
<racter> ahmed - cool, that would be really nice
<Kyral> nrdb: How is this related to Linux?
<ahmed> racter: the project is there, just slow
<Kyral> racter: they have been working on it
<racter> cool
<nrdb> Kyral: I am using kubuntu
<Kyral> nrdb: Yes, but how does this relate to Linux? Sounds like a hardware problem :P
<Kyral> nrdb: Check your BIOS settings
<ahmed> Kyral: acpi problem
* Kyral shrugs
<nrdb> Kyral: the only thing that changed is I did an update on the install.
<Kyral> Then again I have a ****ed up power button that requires me to ducttape it down for the computer to stay on
<racter> whoa
<Kyral> But then again
<Kyral> the case is silver
<Kyral> and the ducttape is silverish :P
<weedar_> You remove it every time you turn off your computer Kyral ?
<nrdb> I suppose it does look to bad, but if it goes thats the main thing.
<Kyral> weedar_: You assume I turn it off
<weedar_> heh
<Kyral> It turns off sometimes, but not by choice
<weedar_> My 'puter powers up after powering down unless I keep the power button pressed in (or disconnect the power cable)
<nrdb> Unless it in use 24/7 its just a waste of power and generates polution to leave it on.
<Kyral> One of the Electrical Eng majors on my floor is bound and determined to fix it
<Kyral> nrdb: MPrime
<Kyral> Plus...I cannot sleep without the sound of the fans going
<weedar_> I get the waste of power part, but how does a computer generate pollution?
<nrdb> Kyral: what??
<Kyral> nrdb: Ever hear of "White Noise"?
<weedar_> Ooh I hated that movie
<weedar_> (just kidding, I know what you mean)
<Kyral> weedar_: I meant the concept
<weedar_> ;)
<nrdb> weedar_: the use of any electricity generates polution.
<weedar_> how nrdb ?
<Kyral> Solar Power
<Kyral> Wind Power
<Kyral> once we get practical Fusion we are all set
<weedar_> I get my electricy from water =)
<weedar_> *electricity
<nrdb> Kyral: not as much but there was an large amout generated in making them in the first place.
<Kyral> Nuclear Power isn't very polluting
<nrdb> Kyral: what about the waste that stay arround for the next 10000 years?
<Kyral> Shoot it to space?
<roy> hi, I have a dhcp question
<racter> nrdb - shoot it into the sun; nuclear fusion happens all the time there anyway.
<Kyral> lol
<nrdb> Kyral: thought of that, but too many rocket blow up, if one of those had a nuclear payload I woundn't want to be near.
<roy> I just installed kubuntu a while back, and after some googling, I found that I just needed to run dhclient eth0 to set up a connection via my router...but it seems I have to do this with every login, is there a way it can be done automatically?
* Kyral sighs
<weedar_> roy, what you want to do is edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Kyral> roy: sudo kedit /etc/network/interfaces and on the line that says "iface eth0" add "dhcp" to the end
<weedar_> yeah, what he said
<roy> currently it's "iface eth0 inet static", with some addl lines like address, netmask, etc. below
<weedar_> change static to dhcp
<weedar_> and remove the lines beneath
<racter> can i add my ath0 interface to this config and somehow get around this problem i'm having of having to re-run the command "sudo dhclient" every 30 seconds to keep connected to the internet?
<nrdb> back to the question I asked before, my computer has stoped powering down when I press the power button. where does this get setup?
<weedar_> nrdb, it doesn't power down even if you hold it in for a few seconds?
<roy> thanks guys, I'll see if it works on next reboot ^_^
<nrdb> weedar_: yes, it just turns off then.
<weedar_> oh sorry, I misunderstood "powering down" :)
<nrdb> weedar_: it was working untill a few days ago, I think it stoped after an upgrade.
<LeeJunFan> argh! farking kopete is pi**ing me off with the yahoo disconnects.
<weedar_> nrdb, did you upgrade your kernel?
<nrdb> weedar_: I don't remember what apt-get did
<andred> LeeJunFan: the problem is solved in kopete 0.12
<weedar_> nrdb, if you use GRUB as your bootloader you would have gotten a new boot-option if it upgraded your kernel
<weedar_> So if you originally had two options : 2.6.8 and 2.6.8 (secure) you would for example get 2.6.9 and 2.6.9 (secure) in addition to the two previous ones
<nrdb> weedar_: grub allways has two things to boot from I don't remember what there exact numbers where before.
<weedar_> nrdb, okay, for me I always get more options when upgrading to a new kernel. So I guess we can assume that is not the problem :)
<angasule> !formats
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, angasule
<nrdb> weedar_: I don't think so, I presume some config has been changed somewhere.
<angasule> !restricted_formats
<ubotu> angasule: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<angasule> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<angasule> !flash
<ubotu> hmm... flash is installation & troublshooting is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_patrick_> quelqu'un a -t-il utilis kopete avec gnomemeeting ?
<LeeJunFan> andred: where does one get kopete .12? I'm running dapper btw.
<weedar_> _patrick, French Kubuntu channel -> #kubuntu-fr
<LeeJunFan> ah, perhaps it's in this batch of updates I'm doing now.
<andred> LeeJunFan: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kopete
<andred> LeeJunFan: i have a repository with packages if you don't wanna compile it for yourself
<LeeJunFan> andred: okay, thought maybe it was a deb somewhere, no prob. I can't compile it.
<LeeJunFan> I can I mean.
<LeeJunFan> andred: thanks.
<andred> LeeJunFan: there is a deb. add 'deb http://andre.duffeck.de/kopete dapper main' to your sources.list
<andred> LeeJunFan: but it's beta atm
<roy> gah...I'm having trouble getting amarok to play mp3s, can anyone help? it's telling me that GStreamer can't play mp3s...
<weedar_> andred, the kopete homepage calls it alpha even
<djk_> is there a simple way i can download certain packages with all their dependencies, without installing them, then burn them and install them on a pc with a fresh kubuntu installation. the pc which would be used to download the packages runs kubuntu, but not a fresh installation
<weedar_> roy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <- Read the part on mp3
<andred> weedar_: the beta was not officially announced yet
<weedar_> djk_, use the man-page for apt-get (but a hint: -d option downloads only ;-)
<weedar_> andred, so you're leaking secret information then ;)
<roy> thanks!
<gamma> how can i get the katapult tray icon to appear again after i put don't show in tray?
* andred hides
<roy> what does it mean when I get something like this:
<roy> Package libmad0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<roy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<roy> is only available from another source
<roy> E: Package libmad0 has no installation candidate
<weedar_> My guess is that you haven't added universe / multiverse to your sources.list
<_ita> im off for today
<_ita> take care
<roy> you're right...I haven;t
<roy> I'll try it out
<sebastian> hallo
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<djclue917> gamma: edit the file ~/.kde/share/config/katapultrc
<linuxboyfriend> is it necessary to have a 3D card for XGL
<djclue917> change SystrayIcon=true
<djclue917> then, killall -KILL katapult
<gamma> djclue917: doesn't exist here because i thought deleting would fix it
<gamma> :P
<LeeJunFan> andred: is it just me or are kdelibs-dev's dependancies all afubar?
<gamma> ctrl+c in the open katapult window calls the config
<djclue917> gamma: then you have to restart katapult
<djclue917> gamma: killall -KILL katapult
<gamma> djclue917: i did.. it doesn't write a new config even with kde restarted
<gamma> djclue917: already did
<djclue917> gamma: hmm
<djclue917> gamma: wait up
<gamma> djclue917: i fixed it.. appreciate the help though
<djclue917> gamma: ok. you're welcome.
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone tell me about glx?
<linuxboyfriend> oh
<linuxboyfriend> sorry its xgl
<djclue917> linuxboyfriend: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XGL
<djclue917> linuxboyfriend: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fXgl
<linuxboyfriend> djclue917: thanks lemme check
<ryanakca> for someone who wants to become a Unix System Administrator, what language would you suggest learning? Python or C?
<djclue917> ryanakca: both. :p
<djclue917> ryanakca: well i guess it's better to start off with C since UNIX traces it's roots from C...
<ryanakca> djclue917: aye, kk
<Riddell> bash
<nrdb> I am trying to get the power button to shutdown the computer, I have found that it is executing '/etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh' this executes the line 'dcop --all-sessions --all-users ksmserver ksmserver logout 0 2 0 && exit 0' this causes the error 'DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket' and 'ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!' can anyone tell me what this means.
* tijn is klaar met zn troep
* tijn gaat naar huis
<tijn> sry did a /ame :s
<DuNaMiS> Hi, I'm using kubuntu 5.10 and I'm trying to install wx.NET, does anyone knows how to do this
<Ras420> i am wondering why ubuntu uses ext3fs instead of reiserfs, why is this???
<roy> my kubuntu install doesn't seem to want me to go to a resolution higher than 1028x768, is this normal
<roy> ?
<ccc_> Ras420: it was considered a better choice, i guess.
<ccc_> roy: can you monitor handle more? perhaps you should try the drivers for your video card.
<roy> I'm dual booting with WinXP, and XP has a higher resolution, so yes, my monitor can handle more
<roy> does nvidia provide linux drivers?
<ccc_> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ccc_> check those links
<roy> thanks!
<aztak> howdy folks, when's dapper planned to be released?
<aztak> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<aztak> ah - there I go :)
<ph8> hi all
<ph8> I'm hoping someone can tell me how to change my keyboard shortcuts for things like desktop changing etc?
<manu> hi
<manu> everybody
<manu> y a t'il des francais par la ?
<_mindspin> !f
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<_mindspin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<manu> ok merci !
<roy> hi
<roy> how can I change my resolution to higher than 1078x768? The "Configure Desktop" dialog doesn't seem to support it
<Riddell> roy: dapper or breezy?
<roy> um...I don't know, sorry
<roy> how can I tell?
<roy> oh...I think it's breezy
<StucKman> hi all. I'm experiencing some problems printing in a smb-reachable printer. I can login perfectly, so no auth problems. but if I send a test page, cups goes nuts, eats all the cpu (but niced) and nothing reaches the print server. I tried loging in w/ smbclient, and I can, I can even consult the queue, but when I try to print a ps file , all I got is one page w/ the ps header (the printer is not ps AFAIK, it's an epson 5700). so, any hi
<inteliwasp> how do i find out what kernel i am running?
<me2win> uhh
<me2win> have you modified the kernel in any way?
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: uname -a
<me2win> or that way :D
<inteliwasp> thankyou!!!
<me2win> robotgeek, any specific reason why it doesnt print distro?
<robotgeek> me2win: that is handled by lsb_release -a
<me2win> ooo
<me2win> ty much
<theine> Is it me or does konqueror in Dapper have lots of trouble rendering http://planet.ubuntu.com ?
<me2win> theine, checking
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: I was the guy  with the orinoco card problems... i am getting install errors
<robotgeek> theine: interesting, it ismuch slower on konq
<me2win> theine, same here, much slower
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: brb, lemme get coffee :)
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: ok   :P
<me2win> theine, it IS 169.2 kb
<me2win> but still... lol
<me2win> Seems like it has trouble with the db
<aseigo> yes, looks like a bug in khtml in 3.5
<aseigo> hmm. it's even pretty slow in firefox
* aseigo ponders what they are doing on that page
<me2win> aseigo, firefox renders it quickly actually
<me2win> for a 169 KB page
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: here is what I am trying to do... allong with errors :(     http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/592949
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: thanks, looking
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: can you join #wireless
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: well, no need
<inteliwasp> robotgeek, over your head? ;)
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: can you tell me if it's a 11b card?
<inteliwasp> robotgeek, yes 11b
<ph8> I'm hoping someone can tell me how to change my keyboard shortcuts for things like desktop changing etc?
<me2win> ph8, its in the system settings
<me2win> if you go to the kde menu, then system settings
<me2win> its undeerrr.....
<ccc_> regional & accessibility > keyboard shortcuts
<ccc_> :)
<me2win> there ya go!
<me2win> ccc_, <- He's tha man
<ccc_> \o/
<vicks> when i try to enable my wireless device (rt2570 usb-dongle) in kde it only flickers on and back off again. i can enable it in gnome. anyone knows what could be wrong?
<robotgeek> vicks: hmm, lot of people are having problems with the wireless with gui. why don't you try it in command line?
<robotgeek> vicks, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<vicks> thanks robotgeek
<leafw> anyone aware of what's up with the bug report system, the malone?
<leafw> evenr since the move from bugzilla to malone I get this feeling the reported bugs are blatanly ignored
<robotgeek> leafw: not really
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: http://questier.com/wl_lkm_722_abg.tar.gz why don't we try it with this one?
<leafw> robotgeek: where can one report "annoyances", which are not really bugs?
<leafw> for example, konqueror insists in deleting whatever I write to the URL field on a new tab, if I don't wait for a second or so
<leafw> so I do new tab, I start writing the URl, and gets blanked out ... annoying like hell
<robotgeek> leafw: lemme try
<leafw> Adept crashed on me when installing the GNU flash 0.4, although only at refreshing the package list - never crashed before.
<robotgeek> leafw: are you on breezy?
<leafw> then, kmail forgets the "Recently added emails" and I can't find the way to increase the number of email addresses that it can remember
<leafw> breezy-ppc
<dom> Kompose rox my world!
<robotgeek> leafw: i don't have that issue on dapper ppc
<leafw> kde 3.5 by the way
<leafw> but that was on 3.4 as well
<leafw> robotgeek: is dapper stable enough? I tried to install it on a powermac and it failed to boot.
<leafw> about two months ago.
<robotgeek> leafw: so, i open a new tab and type something in the address bar. it should go away if i don't type anything?
<leafw> open new tab, start typing, and the URL field gets blanked out, so you have to start over
<leafw> if you wait a second or two, it doesn't happen (may be blanking an already blanck URL field)
<robotgeek> leafw: oh, i have my homepage set to blank, so new tabs might also be opening up blank url's
<leafw> my homepage is set to blank as well
<leafw> and also ... Xorg memory usage grows over time, in a week it grows to about 30 % (from a 12% basal)
<leafw> and it grows to 40% if I open an .avi movie with VLC
<leafw> (and close the movie)
<leafw> I am not used to restart my powerbook every week. I usually don't restart it for months.
<leafw> actually, the Xorg gets fixed with a logout/login, a X server restart
<leafw> annoying in any case
<trappist> sounds like a memory leak
<leafw> and the Xorg still can't open the GLXGears over an ssh -X connection.
<leafw> this is a confirmed bug, quite very annoying, and still floating around.
<leafw> (no opengl over ssh -X )
<leafw> and when is the GCC 4.1 comming up? Can't stand anymore the gcj problem with Gtk_image.c ...
<_mauricio> hi there
<_mauricio> does anybody know how to set "testing" releases for apt?
<ph8> cheers me2win
<me2win> np
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: shuld I wait for dragorn or what?
<mihai_> who can help me with some regular expressions?
<mihai_> i need to know how to write the general specifier *
<mihai_> beacause i'm comming from windows where * matches any string
<mihai_> who can help me with some regular expressions?
<jerware> the therea program for automattic printer detection ?
<aseigo> jerware: the kde print setup dialog in the control panels
<uniq> mihai_: explain what you're trying to do.
<mihai_> how can i specify the end of the line as a regular expressions ????
<mihai_> i have a file g.txt and i want (using grep) to print on the screen all the lines ending with space
<nysosym> Hi zusammen :)
<uniq> mihai_: grep ' '$ g.txt
<mihai_> 10x
<mihai_> empty lines by removing ' ' no?
<mihai_> and finally a RE that matches lines with spaces or nothing
<uniq> mihai_: '^$'  lines starting with new line.
<nysosym> is it normal, that open office will be removed after update?
<FlatAlex> has anybody installed OOo 2.02? i have trouble finding the mail merge o_O
<slow-motion> re
<uniq> mihai_: you can use [[:space:] ]  to match any space, tabs etc.
<uniq> mihai_: like '[[:space:] ] $' to match lines ending with any space.
<flatone> hu
<mihai_> a RE that matches lines with spaces or nothing? grep ___ ?
<mihai_> i mean how can i express that OR
<uniq> '[[:space:] ] \|^$'
<uniq> with \|
<mihai_> beacause in my oppinion by using ^' '$ , grep will seek for lines with one space...
<uniq> | is or
<mihai_> ony one |
<mihai_> ?
<uniq> yes.
<mihai_> good
<mihai_> 10x
<uniq> the \ is there to tell grep it's a command. not a character to match.
<Datsunzoso> hey guys
<robotgeek> hey Datsunzoso
<me2win> man
<Datsunzoso> i need help wth k3b anyone wanna lend  a hand
<me2win> gnome has some nice icon artists in gnome-look.org
<me2win> Datsunzoso, whatcha need
<me2win> oh HEY Datsunzoso lol
<me2win> hows it workin out for ya so far?
<Datsunzoso> kinda good
<Datsunzoso> not too bad
<Datsunzoso> just some probs here and there but theyve been sorted out
<me2win> nice
<Datsunzoso> now im tryin to install k3b.... and i get this problem
<me2win> i can try to help you with k3b, though ive never use it myself :P
<Datsunzoso> what do u use?
<me2win> ive never burned a CD in linux to be completely honest
<me2win> but k3b is the way to go im sure, EVERYONE uses it :P
<Datsunzoso> oh
<Datsunzoso> well im trying to install it and its gives me this  crap
<Snake__> K3B is awesome
<Snake__> To the level of 9000000000000
<Datsunzoso> it tells me that "There is no group burning"
<Datsunzoso> im like tryin to install it
<me2win> hmm
<Snake__> Datsunzoso: Get it from the repos
<Datsunzoso> its on settings and it says "use burning group" and thers a checkbox on the side... than thers a text box and it says burning
<dom> datsunzoso did you install from source or from package
<Datsunzoso> repos?
<Datsunzoso> er i got it from adept
<Snake__> Datsunzoso: okay, repos
<Datsunzoso> i orginally wanted just to get the mp3 burn plugin for it, but than i saw that i could upgrade k3b
<Snake__> Datsunzoso: hang on, let me boot it up and see where you are
<Datsunzoso> which i did
<Datsunzoso> well im tryin to
<Snake__> Datsunzoso: what are you trying to burn
<Datsunzoso> im not tryin to burn anything just yet, im trying to set it up
<Snake__> Datsunzoso: well it should be up
<Snake__> :)
<Datsunzoso> like i got the upgrade off adept, than i gotta setup
<Snake__> Datsunzoso: What do you need to set up?
<Datsunzoso> idk! lol
<me2win> heh
<Snake__> Datsunzoso: This aint windows bro, when you download it, its installed, and set up
<Datsunzoso> K->system->k3bsetup
<Datsunzoso> thats what it says
<Datsunzoso> .. before it was just k3b
<Snake__> Hmm
<Datsunzoso> but i decided to upgrade it from adept
<Datsunzoso> cause it said "upgradeable"
<Snake__> Yea
<Snake__> alright Datsunzoso im running my configure, ill help ya out
<Datsunzoso> wait..
<Datsunzoso> i think i got it somehow 1 min
<Snake__> Datsunzoso: Lol alright
<Datsunzoso> damn
<Snake__> ?
<Datsunzoso> tee hee
<Datsunzoso> i got it
<Snake__> Woot
<Snake__> Datsunzoso:  how long you been on linux?
<Datsunzoso> i think the problem was that it was changing the permissions on who is allowed to burn
<Datsunzoso> at the checkbox i had to just put in my username or w/e its called
<Snake__> whatever works
<Snake__> lol
<Datsunzoso> true
<Datsunzoso> thanks for the help though
<Datsunzoso> lol
<Snake__> I try :)
<Datsunzoso> ive had kubuntu for about....5 days
<Datsunzoso> lol
<Datsunzoso> g2g
<ganymed_> hallo
<Snake__> welcome ganymed_
<_roberto_> hola
<_roberto_> alguen en espaol
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<maddin> huhu
<ganymed_> ciao
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> herbert.freenode.net
<Evil_H> whats the command to unzip a bunch of .zip files at once?
<heinkel_111> use wildcards?
<Stephanosky> mi leggete?
<Stephanosky> scusate qualcuno mi legge?
<heinkel_111> <ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<robotgeek> Evil_H: for i in `ls *.zip`; do unzip $i ; done
<Evil_H> thx
<jcarter> hello
<jcarter> anyone there?
<me2win> hey
<jcarter> sup
<jcarter> just got kubuntu up and running
<jcarter> native wireless is nice :)
<me2win> jcarter, nice, you made the right choice (fuck gnome!)
<me2win> errr
<me2win> i thought i had filters...
<me2win> lol
<jcarter> heh
<jcarter> my volume buttons aren't working though
<jcarter> they did in ubuntu
<me2win> hmm
<jcarter> anyone have a dell latitude d600?
<me2win> might be on of the startup processes
<heinkel_111> jcarter..yes i have
<me2win> match made in heaven!
<jcarter> woohoo
<jcarter> i'm new to irc
<jcarter> what's with the red text?
<heinkel_111> if i type your name in a line you will see it in red
<heinkel_111> jcarter: see?
<me2win> jcarter, so that you know somebody is talking directly to you
<jcarter> heinkel_111: ?
<jcarter> heinkel_111
<DennisP> After I install the kubuntu-desktop package on Ubuntu, do I need to do any more configuration, or restart the computer?
<heinkel_111> it just highlights your name when someone speaaaks it
<jcarter> ohh
<jcarter> but i don't see it
<jcarter> ok
<rysiek|pl> hi there
<jcarter> hi
<rysiek|pl> anyone knows how to change the copnsole font?
<me2win> jcarter, it only turns red when your name shows up in the line
<jcarter> gotcha
<me2win> rysiek|pl, right click in the console :D
<me2win> rysiek|pl, or click settings
<rysiek|pl> me2win - great, but I ment console, not Konsole :] 
<jcarter> so heinkel_111, did you have issues with the volume controls?
<me2win> rysiek|pl, oh lolz
<rysiek|pl> I am not *that* n00b ;)
<heinkel_111> jcarter yes...it is a keyboards upport issue, but i cannot remember how it was solved
<robotgeek> rysiek|pl: i think it's a kernel option
<jcarter> heinkel_111, thanks, i'll look on ubuntuforums.org, is that the best place?
<heinkel_111> had a friend work around it for me
<rysiek|pl> great - which one? :) and is there no way of changing it without rebooting? I don't believe that
<jcarter> so what happens if i take my friend's advice and type "run keylogger"?
<jcarter> supposedly norton disconnects everyone
<jcarter> though on #kubuntu i doubt it would do much
<me2win> lol
<me2win> dont do it
<robotgeek> rysiek|pl: grep FONT /boot/config-`uname -r`
<me2win> it doesnt work on here
<me2win> and you get banned immediately
<freeze> how can i install kde on ubuntu?
<jcarter> kthx :P
<rysiek|pl> robotgeek: thx
<jjesse> freeze: install kubuntu-desktop
<freeze> how?
<rysiek|pl> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop
<me2win> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<me2win> beat me to it...
<jjesse> grin
<me2win> !lart rysiek|pl
* ubotu whips out his power stapler and staples rysiek|pl's genitalia to the ground
<jjesse> ouch
<rysiek|pl> I was first, you hadn't had a typo
<freeze> its impossible to found package kubunu-desktop
<rysiek|pl> try copying that: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rysiek|pl> beware of typos
<freeze> the same thing
<heinkel_111> kubuntu not kubunu
<me2win> probably have to enable universe/multiverse
<freeze> what can i do?
<rysiek|pl> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<rysiek|pl> freeze: read the above ^^^
<rysiek|pl> d'oh
<jcarter> how do i get to keyboard shortcuts?
<rysiek|pl> huh?
<Snake__> rysiek|pl: she shouldnt need uni or multi to get kubuntu-desktop
<me2win> jcarter, uhhhh
<me2win> !shortcuts
<Snake__> jcarter: kcontrol, accessiblity, keyboard shortcuts
<rysiek|pl> Snake_: yeah, I think so too
<rysiek|pl> after giving it a second thought, that is
<Snake__> rysiek|pl: He* rather
<Snake__> jcarter: see it?
<jerware> fellaz
<jcarter> no
<jcarter> what's kcontrol?
<Snake__> jcarter: press alt+f2
<jcarter> i've never used KDE
<jerware> can someone help me with my syntax for the ifconfig utility   http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/4sawV234.html
<Snake__> jcarter: then type kcontrol, and run it
<jcarter> gotcha
<me2win> jerware, sure lets see
<robotgeek> jcarter: K-Menu- > System Settings -> Regiional and Accessibility
<Snake__> robotgeek: I dont have system settings in my kmenu >.<
<robotgeek> jerware: you have default splet wrong
<jcarter> got it
<jcarter> thanks
<me2win> defualt
<me2win> hehe
<jerware> aaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!
<jerware> thanx fellaz
<jerware> darrrr
<jerware> haha
<me2win> !lart jerware
* ubotu whips out his power stapler and staples jerware's genitalia to the ground
<robotgeek> Snake__: hmm, okies. kcontrol then
<rysiek|pl> those damn typos :)
<jerware> hehe!
<Snake__> robotgeek: thats weird
<Snake__> lol
<rysiek|pl> !lart me2win
* ubotu pours hot grits down the front of me2win's pants
<jerware> should  i use the gw keyword ?
<robotgeek> !coc
<ubotu> from memory, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<me2win> lol
<rysiek|pl> me2win: are you having a problem with !lart, or what? :)
<me2win> lol
<rysiek|pl> hmmm... tempting...
<rysiek|pl> ah, what the hell! :] 
<rysiek|pl> !lart ubotu
* ubotu whips out a sword and chops rysiek|pl in half
<robotgeek> lol
<Snake__> LOL
<me2win> LOL
<rysiek|pl> ROFLMAO
<Snake__> OWNED
<rysiek|pl> yep, agreed :)
<jerware> alright!!  no i can proceed
<me2win> lolz
<jcarter> what's the shortcut for cycle through tabs
<jcarter> it's ctrl+tab usually
<jcarter> but now it's just for oh-so-useless desktop switching
<nuky> hey, if i have ubuntu installed already, and it's a fresh installation, is there a way for me to convert it to a kubuntu installation? is it just the kubuntu-desktop that i have to install?
<Blissex> jcarter: it can be also 'CTRL-] ' (e.g. Konversation) or SHIFT-=> (e.g. Konsole).
<rysiek|pl> yep
<rysiek|pl> nuky: only the kubuntu-desktop
<rysiek|pl> that's all you need... or at least the ubuntu guys spread such gossip
<rysiek|pl> (I never liked them GNOME'aniacs anywayz ;) )
<jcarter> blissex: ctrl]  doesn't work for me right now
<Snake__> rysiek|pl: tiyr right ;)
<Snake__> err
<Snake__> your*
<nuky> rysiek|pl: thanks :)
<rysiek|pl> a nice one, I must say, Snake__ :)
<rysiek|pl> nuky, nop :)
<Blissex> jcarter: you can easily make it work -- KDE programs  usually have a nice 'Setting:Configure Shortcuts' facility
<Snake__> jcarter: in konsole, use Shift+Left (or Right)
<rysiek|pl> WHOA! that's a nice one!
<rysiek|pl> dodn't know that :)
<matchthis> these need to go today 2 laptops, both made by good manufacturers. price is 500$ each for them and include shipping, case and wireless router.  message me if interested on aim at ogd443 or msn at mcsltd2@hotmail.com
<jcarter> i see, thanks guys
* Snake__ nods
* Snake__ waits for amarok to make
<Snake|Food> Ill be back
<me2win> lol
<me2win> snake food
<nuky> when you're installing kubuntu, is it ok to make just the root a primary partition and the others (home, swap and var) as logical?
<avu> sure
<trappist> I like to make /opt its own partition too
<avu> kubuntu does not use /opt
<trappist> and put statically compiled stuff, and windows stuff for wine, there, to keep between distros/versions
<Blissex> trappist: the less partitions the better usually, with the reservation that '/' should be in its own partition.
<trappist> avu: afaik no part of the distro actually does, but a lot of 3rd party packages do
<trappist> Blissex: depends on your goal
<Blissex> trappist: but what you describe is not a bad idea after all.
<Blissex> trappist: but a bit elaborate a scheme for newbies...
<avu> trappist: hm, ok, I always use /usr/local for such stuff
<trappist> avu: yeah but /usr/local is where stuff you compile yourself goes, that may not be binary-compatible with the next distro/release you install
<avu> trappist: ah, well, I don't change distros that often so that problem hasn't really hit me yet. Still, you are right, of course.
<trappist> so I put my fonts, wine stuff, vmware stuff and games like ut2004 and quake4 in /opt and never worry about installing them again
<trappist> avu: even without changing distros you're probably going to lose binary compatibility with release upgrades
<trappist> e.g. when dapper comes out
<trappist> next month :)
<avu> trappist: never happend to me. but then I don't install oss software without checkinstall, so in fact my /usr/local looks pretty much like your /opt I guess
<nuky> thanks.. and 5gb for root is ok? i read on a forum suggesting 10gb but that seems excessive.. i'm not sure though cos my current installation is on a tiny hdd
<avu> trappist: I am already running dapper ;)
<matchthis> these need to go today 2 laptops, both made by good manufacturers. price is 500$ each for them and include shipping, case and wireless router.  message me if interested on aim at ogd443 or msn at mcsltd2@hotmail.com
<avu> trappist: checkinstall + --prefix=/usr that is
<robotgeek> matchthis: use kubuntu-offtopic please
<trappist> robotgeek: he's been doing that on all the channels for a while.  do you have a @ to clobber him with?
<robotgeek> trappist: i have a @ , yes. if he does it again
<trappist> he's got a zillion different nicks, all Cam@209.91.114.236
<robotgeek> trappist: my irssi will take care of that :)
<avu> :)
<robotgeek> trappist: ^^
<trappist> robotgeek: k-lined :)
<trappist> seveas and I snitched in ##bookmark
<kroisis> trying to install kubuntu on a virginal ubunto, what's the correct apt-get syntax from command line?
<kroisis> ubuntu*
<Snake__> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rysiek|pl> nope, it's: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<Snake__> rysiek|pl: I assumed he would know to do sudo...
<kroisis> Snake__, assuming that must be done from a sudo, I'm getting a "E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop" error...any ideas?
<rysiek|pl> I learned not to make any assuptions - if he would know, he would know why and when *not* to use sudo :)
<kroisis> Snake__,  I appreciate the help
<rysiek|pl> kroisis: sudo apt-get update
<kroisis> rysiek|pl, w/o it one cannot get a lock, I tried the initial approach first prior to the sudo
<rysiek|pl> and then: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kroisis> rysiek|pl, thanks
<rysiek|pl> kroisis: yep, correct, that's why I always prefer to include sudo in the command
<rysiek|pl> when I'm giving advice on #kubuntu
<kroisis> still getting the "E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<kroisis> " error....
<robotgeek> kroisis: do you have a internet repository?
<robotgeek> if you only have cdrom line, that will not work
<ryanakca> how do you access your bios? I've tried hitting delete at boot up to no avail...
<kroisis> robotgeek, unsure what you mean by respository, mut one be assigned in a configuration?
<me2win> ryanakca, sometimes its F2
<kroisis> ryanakca, depends on the mother board
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell kroisis about repos
<kroisis> ryanakca, do you know the type of motherboard?
<ryanakca> kroisis: aye... its IBM, with a P3... would that help?
<ryanakca> I can go check if its written on it...
<ryanakca> where would it be written?
<kroisis> ryanakca, actual IBM? or do you mean 'pc'
<ryanakca> when I boot up, it gives me a screen saying IBM (in blue)
<kroisis> ryanakca, what model IBM?
<ryanakca> umm.. just a sec, I'll go check...
<kroisis> not motherboard, what model machine....
<ryanakca> kroisis: IBM Netvidia
<ryanakca> Kroisis Nvidia I mean
<kroisis> ryanakca, http://www.ozzu.com/ftopic20188.html
<kroisis> check the IBM section below on it
<Robert17> Evening all
<me2win> yo
<Robert17> might be trying Kubuntu on my laptop soon, thought I'd see who was about on IRC :)
<Robert17> moving from Windows XP
<me2win> heh
<me2win> nice
<me2win> there are alot more people on ubuntu
<me2win> but
<Snake__> Kubuntu is better.
<Snake__> :P
<me2win> some people are on 4 diff kubuntu/ubuntu chats
<me2win> but yeah, i agree with Snake__ Kubuntu is MUCH better :P
<Robert17> I've used the LiveCD as a tester
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu/Kubuntu is the same damn thing...
<Robert17> so I'm now downloading thr DVD
<rysiek|pl> ok, guys, gotta go
<rysiek|pl> cu all
<Robert17> byee
<Robert17> I'm sure I'll have lots of Qs soon :p
<kroisis> ryanakca, that get you in?
<kroisis> HymnToLife, maybe, but the ubuntu doesn't have an option to change to kde
<me2win> Robert17, cya
<Snake__> HymnToLife: Nut uh
<Robert17> laters
<HymnToLife> kroisis> and what the hell is sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Marrs> ;)
<Snake__> HymnToLife: Kubuntu has Linus backed KDE! :P
<HymnToLife> I know (I'm a KDE user too), but I still think the difference Ubuntu/Kubuntu is totally artificial
<me2win> Snake__, dont say that too loud, i got bant for pasting that quote lolz
<Snake__> lol me2win
<me2win> i pasted it in ubuntu-offtopic and got banned from that one and ubuntu both lol
<Snake__> LOL
<Snake__> me2win: they are gnome users
<me2win> for "trolling"
<Snake__> go figure
<me2win> yeh
<me2win> i was like wtf im not trolling
<me2win> i just pasted a quote
<me2win> i didnt even paste the quote
<Snake__> Did you fight the ban?
<me2win> i pasted the URL to the quote
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Snake__>  /get unbanned?
<Snake__> OH NO
* Snake__ dives from robotgeek 
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Snake__> Im sorry!
<Snake__> lol
<me2win> lol
<HymnToLife> me2win> and what was the use of posting it ?
<me2win> HymnToLife, i pasted it to mindspin
<HymnToLife> apart from starting another holy flamewar ?
<me2win> i wasnt trying to start a war
<me2win> i was talking with mindspin about kde and gnome
<me2win> a few hours before
<me2win> so i found it and i pasted it to him
<HymnToLife> well, guess you'd better have used PMs ;)
<me2win> HymnToLife, i didnt think i was gonna get banned for trolling for pasting a url
<HymnToLife> yeah really it's weird
<HymnToLife> I bet you anything it was Seveas
<Snake__> Yep
<me2win> LOL
<Snake__> lol
<me2win> it WAS
<Snake__> HAHA
<me2win> haha
<me2win> thats very funny how you guessed that
<HymnToLife> well
<me2win> but i got nothing against him either way, i think he lifted the ban
<me2win> cuz i can get in/out now of those chans
<Snake__> me2win: bans are ususally lifted after 2 hours usually
<me2win> Snake__, oh
<brandon> can anyone help me with my sound?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:robotgeek] : Congrats to allee on membership | Amarok 1.4 beta 1, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) http://tinyurl.com/q59ez |
<verden> i'm running the 64bit version and was wondering if i can install java?
<brandon> can anyone help me with my sound? please?
<me2win> brandon, whats up
<Blissex> verden: you can.
<robotgeek> verden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64
<verden> thanx
<Snake__> robotgeek: and his links... lol
<brandon> hey, i dont get any sound. i have a sound blaster live! card and when i go to see what my setting are on it says soundblaster (unknown) i have tryed everything i know so far.
<me2win> hhmm
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<HymnToLife> tried this ?
<brandon> one sec
<buzinutu> up an ubunutu tree first time
<buzinutu> mamee me like muchos exus my French
<me2win> ?
<hara__> lo
<hara__> is there a channel for kubuntu gamers?
<hara__> or may i just ask my game related questions here?
<me2win> is it cedega related?
<hara__> no, native linux, quake 3
<brandon> lol nothing works!!! lol any suggestions?
<dev_null> I have had kubuntu installed for about a month and I keep having problems with my sound card.  It is a VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97.  The problem is that i can be listening to music and suddenly the sound will pop and cut out.  A reboot will fix the problem but is there a way I can restart the sound driver without a reboot?
<brandon> lol your lucky i cant even get sound to work
<robotgeek> dev_null: alt + f2, kcontrol , Sound , Restart sound server
<dev_null> robotgeek: I am in kcontroil but I don't see a way to restart the sound system in there.  I am in the sound tree
<robotgeek> dev_null: click on test sound
<dev_null> i did
<dev_null> no change
<robotgeek> hmm, that should restart your sound server
<robotgeek> dev_null: sorry, i am not sure about sound issues
<dev_null> robotgeek: thanks for trying to help, I'll just reboot to get my sound
<brandon> hahahahhaha!!!! success!!! sound works!!!
<dev_null> which I know is not a good long term solution
<robotgeek> dev_null: you should look for bugs, and file one
<dev_null> brandon: what did you do?
<dev_null> robotgeek: i am not sure if it is a bug or something I have done wrong (which is more probablable)
<brandon> when to the site you ppl told me and did it lol i messed up when i did it but then re did the directions and now it works!!
<robotgeek> dev_null: hmm, look for bugs nonetheless
<brandon> thanx!!!
<dev_null> robotgeek: i'll report it
<dev_null> thanks
<conn> does anyone here have intel extreme graphics? I'm looking for feedback on whether or not the DRI snapshots work properly
<angasule> !wma
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
#kubuntu 2006-03-15
<brandon> does anyone have a ati radeion 9550? i cant install the drivers for it.
<ufo> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ufo> brandon, use the last thread
<brandon> k
<tegeillud> hi all
<durga> looking for an alternative to amarok..any ideas ?
<tegeillud> xmms
<tegeillud> ?
<sbauer> hello
<sbauer> i have a problem with kubuntu/ati drivers
<tegeillud> hi
<sbauer> i installed the new fglrx drivers
<Yannux> does someone has setup ati drviers with kubuntu dapper ?
<sbauer> for 3D - support
<_mindspin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Yannux> drivers*
<_mindspin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Yannux> sbauer: oh same perhaps
<_mindspin> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<sbauer> now i have the problem, that i want to use ONLY my extern tft-monitor... but the notebook-tft is always on
<_mindspin> you were just alittle late sbauer
<sbauer> i can't switch it off
<sbauer> it would not matter, if the notebook-tft is on, but my extern-tft always has problems with the screen, if the two tfts are running
<frank23> Everyone check out Democracy! its the assomest thing I've seen in a while. It's a podcast directory/downloader/viewer (pretty buggy, but still cool)
<sbauer> i dont know why
<brandon> is linux better with games like americas army than windows?
<me2win> brandon, why dont you try it out :d
<brandon> lol
<brandon> i will
<brandon> i was just wondering if anyone had experienced any problems
<_luca> ciao a tutti
<leafw> can anyone on kubuntu-powerpc confirm me that glxgears works on a ssh -X connection?
<leafw> doesn't work on Breezy
<leafw> but maybe on dapper?
<leafw> ARGH
<leafw> I need the Xorg to be able to run opengl applications remotely
<leafw> bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/27459
<leafw> is this fixed on Dapper? Any ppc user around ?
<buzinutu> Hi guys: I must say I was very disapointed not to find audacity on the linux list of programs even though it was availble in windows
<HymnToLife> buzinutu> it _is_ aailable for linux
<buzinutu> total wast of cd space if you ask me
<buzinutu> yes availble but not on the ubunutu live CD
<leafw> buzinutu: it is, just enable the universe or thetiverse mul
<leafw> buzinutu: YES on the live CD: enable the /etc/apt/sources.list
<leafw> I mean, the universe/multiver
<leafw> and then just sudo apt-get install audacity
<leafw> on the livecd
<leafw> it will work.
<leafw> needs network connection though.
<buzinutu> thats my point
<leafw> then download 'medialinux'
<buzinutu> ??
<leafw> has all video/audio/3D-2D graphics apps out there
<leafw> it's a liveCD with all those apps.
<buzinutu> thanks
<leafw> yw
<leafw> http://www.mediainlinux.org/
<buzinutu> I mean it was on the windows side of the same CD but not on kubunutu side hell none of the windows programs are availble for Linux not even FireFox
<buzinutu> A wast of space and memory
<leafw> buzinutu: the ubuntu.com guys have their reasons
<leafw> whatever
<Yannux> someone did setup xgl with kubuntu dapper ?
<_mindspin> !dapper
<ubotu> The pre-release name for next release of Ubuntu, actual name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software as such it _May_Break_! > /join #ubuntu+1 < Channel for IRC - Use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo easy update
<treakath> hey all
<HymnToLife> !tell treakath about hello
<HymnToLife> lmao this thing is stupid, I like it :D
<treakath> any1 no where i can download fedora from??
<HymnToLife> fedora.redhat.org I assume
<qwertyu> need help!!
<brandon> why do ppl like linux better than windows
<HymnToLife> because it _is_ better
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<brandon> how is it better?
<brandon> lol
<brandon> linux=freedom windows=compatibalty
<qwertyu> i have a problem with kubuntu.. the problem is, it run smoothly on my machine!
<HymnToLife> get a 486 DX
<Snake__> qwertyu: oh man...thats bad
<HymnToLife> it will fix that :D
<Snake__> qwertyu: Quick. Screw something up.
<Snake__> :P
<qwertyu> but only for 5 minutes..
<HymnToLife> you can also run sudo rm -R /
<brandon> lol throw it out the window jk...
<qwertyu> then my monitor is shut down suddently..
<treakath> no its not at that site to download fedora
<qwertyu> "warning: input signal out of range"
<brandon> oooh thats easy
<qwertyu> why is that happened?
<brandon> your resolusion is too high
<HymnToLife> fedira.redhat.com <= my mistake
<HymnToLife> it's beeen a while since I used FC though
<treakath> can you find the download page
<qwertyu> i use 1280by1024 on mandriva 2006 before but nothing happened on it.
<treakath> pleases
<Snake__> qwertyu: You could come here and install amarok beta 2... :D
<HymnToLife> http://fedora.redhat.com/Download/
<brandon> hmmm is your graphics card installed propley and updated drivers?
<qwertyu> i have the problem with kubuntu on 1280by768 resolution..
<brandon> is everything updated?
<qwertyu> i used ATI radeon 9250 graphic card and having 3d acceleration on kubuntu.
<brandon> or you could try to change your refreash rete
<brandon> rate
<qwertyu> las night i've downloaded the new kubuntu iso.
<treakath> i dont want that one
<qwertyu> i use 60hz 1280x1024 on windows, on linux i use 75hz 1280x768
<HymnToLife> treakath> didn't you just ask for the Fedora downloads page ?
<qwertyu> is that mean, in linux i have to change the rate to 60hz and the resolution to 1280x1024?
<qwertyu> coz the setting work on my windows machine.. :-)
<treakath> yea but it got for cd downloads
<E-Train> i just upgraded my 512ram to 1gig and after using a number of programs and closing them i only have about 150mb free; not i have firefox, xmms, and konversation open and i only have 24 mb free. whats the deal?
<HymnToLife> and what did you want ?
<treakath> for
<HymnToLife> E-Train> how big is your swap ?
<qwertyu> am i right?
<treakath> who?
<HymnToLife> qwertyu> if it works in windows it will most likely work in linux
<E-Train> hymn - how can i check/
<E-Train> ?
<brandon> what would you ppl recommed firefox or knqueror
<HymnToLife> opera :)
<brandon> lol
<brandon> never used it
<HymnToLife> E-Train> sudo fdisk -l
<E-Train> looks like about 1.51 gig
<HymnToLife> that is more than enough
<Snake__> Opera
<E-Train> hymn - how do you free up ram then?
<E-Train> hymn - how do you free up ram then?
<HymnToLife> hmm dunno about that
<HymnToLife> all my Ubuntus always worked fine
<HymnToLife> !ram
<ubotu> HymnToLife: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<E-Train> so you compute with only like 10% resources free?
<stephans> have you seen the cool novell desktop gui effects and menu?
<stephans> will they be in dapper too?
<stephans> 3d effect and a re-designed menu
<stevekl> Hey hey
<brandon> wtf? i can hear things come thrugh my mic and out my speakers but thats it!!!!
<brandon> nothing else has sound
<crimsun> pastebin amixer output
<crimsun> (presuming you only have one active sound card)
<brandon> yes only one
<brandon> so u want me to put (pastebin amixer output in the concle?)
<brandon> or what?
<brandon> lol
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<brandon> ohhh lol got ya
<brandon> ahh this is what is says: amixer: Unknown command 'output'...
<brandon> ohh nvm
<brandon> lol soz
<brandon> http://pastebin.com/593606
<brandon> there ya go
<crimsun> are you actually using the digital output of your speakers?
<brandon> ?
<brandon> lol
<brandon> uhhh.. iam useing sb live output
<crimsun> no, are you using normal speakers or hooking the output into a digital stereo receiver, for instance?
<Earlb> hey guys... any WoW players in here?
<brandon> iam useing normal speakers
<crimsun> brandon: then you need to mute 'IEC958'
<crimsun> in a Konsole, amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<brandon> k i done it
<crimsun> now play some music
<brandon> one sec
<brandon> omg nothing......... ;( :@
<stevekl> Hey do any of you experience crashes with krusader when you try to sort by size?
<brandon> games music ....nothing..............................
<brandon> any other advice
<brandon> ?
<brandon> anyone?
<crimsun> amixer sset 'Exchange Front/Surround' off
<crimsun> either that or turn up your 'Surround'
<brandon> kk
<brandon> nothing that is sooooo weird i can hear me talk thru my mic but i dont have any other kind of sound
<brandon> its says mono play back off should it be like that?
<DeBert> hey guys, what's the best way to get multimedia working in kubuntu? VLC, mplayer or Xine? Switched from ubuntu recently.
<crimsun> brandon: yes
<HymnToLife> VLC for me
<DeBert> does it embed nicely with konqueror?
<crimsun> brandon: why don't you just mute your mic?
<brandon> my sound worked with debian
<brandon> ahh.... i dont know
<brandon> lool
<ted> how do you get flash player installed ?
<ted> ???
<HymnToLife> !flash
<ubotu> rumour has it, flash is installation & troublshooting is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ted> thank you.... I will check it out.... i'm new sorry
<HymnToLife> !no flash is <reply> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> okay, HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> no problem :)
<ted> :)
<HymnToLife> we all were one day
<stevekl> DeBert: I like VLC personally (i'm assuming you mean video playing)
<brandon> how to i install codeine 1.0 <~media player its a .tar.bz2
<crimsun> brandon: does your sound work yet?
<brandon> no....:(
<crimsun> is this a dist-upgrade or a fresh install?
<brandon> ahh i was ubuntu but i upgrade to kubuntu
<crimsun> from hoary-> breezy, or breezy-> dapper?
<brandon> breezy
<crimsun> ok, so you didn't dist-upgrade at all
<crimsun> please unmute and increase all 'Surround' elements, mute the 'Mic'
<crimsun> please also mute 'Exchange Center/LFE'
<crimsun> then unmute 'Spread Front to Surround and Center/LFE'
<brandon> ya i did dist-upgrade, everything is unmuted and the mic is muted
<crimsun> wait, you dist-upgraded from hoary?
<brandon> i just typed it and it downloaded
<brandon> i had ubuntu now i have kubuntu
<ryanakca> hmmm... I'm having some booting up trouble... I copied everything from my old hard-drive to my new one (2 partitions... linux and swap). Now I can't get the os to load
<brandon> no freash install
<ryanakca> and yes, I've checked that the ribbon cables are in the right place :)
<kroisis> ok, so I've kubuntu running now...is it possible to turn off al this gnome stuff to give me a 'normal' KDE appearance?
<NamShub> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<NamShub> then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> brandon: right, we don't consider "upgrading" from Ubuntu to Kubuntu a relaese dist-upgrade
<ryanakca> I take it that grub/MBR never got transfered over by symantec ghost or something... and also, how do I fix it?
<kroisis> NamShub, that sounds very strange...I've already installed kubuntu
<brandon> wow i thought this was supposed to be the easy os
<crimsun> brandon: please unmute 'Mix'
<crimsun> note that 'Surround' and 'LFE' are still set to 0%
<crimsun> you can try muting 'Master Mono' and 'Master Surround', too
<crimsun> this is more difficult because you haven't told me which sound chipset you're using
<brandon> sb live
<crimsun> lspci -v ?
<crimsun> you should have a toggle that seems to be missing
<brandon> Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI
<ryanakca> would this work with the knoppix cd? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/phbc50/howtos/how-to_reinstall_grub?highlight=%28grub%29
<ryanakca> I dont really feel like downloading a Ubuntu LIVE CD....
<crimsun> brandon: you need to pastebin your lspci -v
<brandon> is there anyother os that i can use that is more COMPATABLE and easer to use?
<ryanakca> brandon: kubuntu and ubuntu work fine... I take it you are new to linux?
<crimsun> OS X?
<ufo> the OS X great
<ufo> is
<kroisis> ARGH!...this gnome stuff is driving me BATTY!
<ryanakca> OSX also isnt free ( to my knowledge ).... unless you consider the OSX86 project...
<brandon> very experienced with visual basic c++ ect and windows but not to filmar when it comes to useing linux as a desktop
<kroisis> I -just- want to loose gnome all together...please..someone tell me there -IS- a way....
<sorush20> what files do I need to install to be able to boot my usb camera it used to work I dont' know what has gone worng. kde is not auto detecting it
<ryanakca> kroisis... are you sure you really want to do that?
<ryanakca> kroisis: whats wrong with it?
<ryanakca> kroisis: give me an example of something you want to get rid of
<crimsun> brandon: I can't assist you until I see that lspci -v output...
<kroisis> ryanakca, I am much more used to straight KDE...the menus are pissing me off...
<ryanakca> kroisis: do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<ryanakca> kroisis: if so, "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop"
<kroisis> ryanakca, I ran sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop...still there
<brodel> I just went through a set of instructions on installing java. In there it said do sudo bash. I did that, but I am curious as to what that does. There are other parts in there I don't really understand either.
<brandon> ahhh i dont know..... i think i just go back to windows... lol i understand that and i was happer with that i have gave linux a try for 2 months but i keep running into problems
<kroisis> brodel it opens a terminal in bash under root user (or should)
<brodel> don't give up man! BOOO windows!
<kroisis> don't even THINK abouyt windows, man!
<brandon> lol
<kroisis> please
<brandon> why you ppl no like windows
<kroisis> I'm begging dude
<brandon> ?
<kroisis> dude, I'll wash your car once a week (if you live in TN/GA) for a month if you WON'T go back to windows
<ryanakca> kroisis: I honestly don't know what you could do... but then... I'm no "expert" when it comes to linux... I can figure stuff out by trial and error if its infront of me... but I don't really know what to do...
<brandon> lol that would be nice if you lived in missouri lol and my b-day is tomaro ill be 17
<kroisis> happy bd
<brandon> thanx
<brandon> tell me something
<brandon> why dont you like windows?
<kroisis> why would you say that? (lol)
<brandon> iam just wondering
<ryanakca> would this work with the knoppix cd? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/phbc50/howtos/how-to_reinstall_grub?highlight=%28grub%29
<kroisis> because I have seen too much crap happen on windows systems that has resulted in people having to throw good money after bad just to be able to function in a windows environ...I've seen kids go hungry because of windows...
<ryanakca> I dont really feel like downloading a Ubuntu LIVE CD....
<brandon> like servers or desktop envorments?
<callie> is there any known way to get shockwave to work under linux ?
<brandon> ya get firefox
<brandon> it was easy for me to get it
<brandon> thru firefox
<kroisis> callie no problem
<brandon> servers i go for linux
<callie> kroisis, it seems some shockwave stuff doesnt work
<ryanakca> callie: I don't think you can get shockwave for linux
<brandon> i got it
<kroisis> I've had it
<brandon> lol (windows) ;) ?,,,,,,.....????!
<brandon> or not
<callie> https://pfs.mozilla.org/plugins/?action=missingplugins&mimetype=application/x-director&appID={ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}&appVersion=2005111116&clientOS=Linux%20i686&chromeLocale=en-US
* kroisis considers going back to solaris
<ryanakca> callie: you can't get shockwave...
<ryanakca> callie: for linux that is...
<ryanakca> kroisis: at least solaris isn't windows :)
<callie> thats why i'm asking if there is any way ryanakca, another plugin for example
<brandon> now what other that some erros on windows is soo bad i have had pleanty of erros in linux
<kroisis> ryanakca, follow callie's link there
<ryanakca> kroisis: I know.... you can't get shockwave for linux, and that link supports my claim :)
<callie> just make sure we're not confusing shockwave with flash here
<brandon> anyone in this room give me 5 reasons why you dont like windows
<callie> 1 the price
<brandon> lol
<brandon> u think i paid for it
<brandon> ?
<callie> yup
<ryanakca> brandon: 2, its not open source
<callie> 3 crappy bundled software
<brandon> i steel from microsoft every day
<callie> 4 no virus protection as standard
<ryanakca> yes.... btw... brandon, that claim you just made can get you in deep water...
<brandon> open source lol get cracks for the software
<kroisis> my bad, I was thinking flash
<callie> 5 even solitare sucks on M$
<brandon> lol bill gates has like 50 billion dollars so i take
<ryanakca> brandon, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kroisis> 6 comes with built in virus reception area
<ryanakca> brandon, that is, if you want to continue this conversation, if not, nevermind
<ryanakca> kroisis: lol
<brandon> okay will u be in there?
<kroisis> 7. wonderful installers can completely change your system for you
<callie> 8 poor theme-a-bilaty
<brandon> virus protection just get zonealram trial then find a crack for it then your set
<kroisis> 8 no need to 'mess with' all those hard to read manuals, just look at our easy to follow resigistry, try regedit free! (a $700 value!)
<callie> brandon, zone alarm is not included in the windows install, we're talking about windows as it stands
<kroisis> 9 you can use any browser you want...as long as it's ME
<Snake__> How would I format a USB drive in linux
<brandon> no i am talking about what it has to offer
<Snake__> rather kubuntu
<brandon> so what it doesnt come with stuff
<brandon> you can always get it for free
<callie> dude! you pay all that money and get zip
<brandon> lol nope
<callie> you're a sucker if you think stealing makes a difference
<kroisis> 10 for a limited time only, participate in the windows victimization project where you too can have your OS become completely unsopported after just 5 years!
<ryanakca> brandon: open source is much better than closed source because instead of having 50 people working, you can have 2000 people working on it, and each one of them exchanging ideas and progress. things advance much faster. also, you have less chance of bugs, and it ends up being more secure because there isn't a rush to have it done by the date that the CEO set :)
<callie> you're jsut supportting them further by even using the OS brandon
<ryanakca> Snake__: hmmm... is it mounted?
<Snake__> ryanakca: yes
<brandon> lol find the source for it then use the lanauage for it and make it your own i do it all the time and do you think i payed for visual basic? no lol
<Snake__> ryanakca: it has stuff on it now, but I wanan get rid of it all
<kroisis> 11. ...and don't forget our FREE customer tracking systems we've installed to see veverything you are doing...Don't bother calling technical support anymore, we know your having a problem before YOU do and WE'll call you1
<Snake__> brb
<brandon> listen i never gave a penney for any os or software. oh and customer support is also free u just have to find it like call dell they give free support no matter what
<Snake__> Back
<kroisis> please note: those previous quotes were sponsored in part by MickeySoft, "where do you think You're going today?(TM)"
<callie> dude if you need to call dell for software support you got some problems
<Snake__> lol
<HymnToLife> +1,000 callie
<kroisis> just say "to Dell with it" and install linux!
<brandon> i never had to lol they told my friend that it was free
<callie> whatever
<callie> you say that now
<brandon> right.
<brandon> lol
* Snake__ sighs
<Snake__> Kids come on
<Snake__> Calm down
<callie> anyway
<brandon> i dont get it that is it. that is what all the fuss is about
<callie> dude, its all about preference
<callie> if someone offered you something cool for free would you think they where an asshole brandon ?
<Snake__> brandon: No one makes you use linux, if you dont use it, go back to satan, callie stop pushin it on em.
<brandon> cause you have to look for free software and support and dont get anything preinstalled?!
<callie> Snake__, i dont think i am?
<callie> Snake__, he asked a question
<HymnToLife> brandon> if you want preinstalled things
<HymnToLife> go for Debian
<Snake__> callie: Well what the hell are we discussing.
<Godric> Snake__: you wanted to format a usb flash drive?
<HymnToLife> it had 14 CDs of software, that should be enough
<Snake__> Godric: correct
<brandon> no i dont like pre-installed things
<brandon> lol
<callie> Snake__, as far as i'm aware i wasnt discussing anything with you
<kroisis> talking about my getting rid of gnome
<kroisis> :)
<brandon> i was just wondering why ppl hated windows
<Snake__> oh well crap brandon ...you asked for it.
<brandon> dont even say money
<Snake__> sorry callie , carry on.
<HymnToLife> I found a funny webstie once (lost the URL though)
<robotgeek> brandon: hmm, offtopic maybe. www.microsuck.com
<ryanakca> Snake__: here it is: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=420839
<kroisis> that question is such troll bait
<HymnToLife> the - imaginary - diary of a guy who had used *nix all his life switching to windows
<Snake__> thanks ryanakca
<brandon> lol i support linux for their servers but not for desktop
<callie> Snake__, i dont see why you're picking on me, he asked a question and i answered, i thinks thats how a conversation works
<brandon> oh and i like free stuff but i like to work for it
<ryanakca> brandon, callie: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Snake__> callie: Thats fine, I didn't see that, and as such I apologized.
<callie> ffs
<brandon> lol
<brandon> iam just a cerious person
<ryanakca> brandon, callie: this has nothing to do with kubuntu or ubuntu, and is therefor offtopic :)
<callie> ryanakca, chill dude
<brandon> it kinda is on topic lol
<ryanakca> do you need to use Ubuntu LIVE CD for this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub    or can you use knoppix
<robotgeek> callie: actually, yes. it's gone pretty offtopic
<callie> I DONT CARE
<callie> its not my question
<brandon> lol
<ryanakca> callie: Its hard to ask a question when you know its going to go off page within 30 seconds...
<brandon> wow one word of windows and its a war
<callie> would anyoen else like to bash me?
<callie> come on
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<ryanakca> we're not bashing you...
<Earlb> question... when i apt-get things, it keeps giving me an error message about my cdrom drive. shouldn't apt-get be looking on the internet for packages, not on my cd drive?
<callie> it feels like it
<robotgeek> callie: :)
<brandon> lol
<Snake__> Oh boy. robotgeek 's got his guns
<ryanakca> LOL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<ryanakca> this might get dangerous
<robotgeek> meh
<ryanakca> Snake__: it work?
<Earlb> is it a problem with my sources.list?
<Snake__> ryanakca: Im figuring out fdisk right now
<Snake__> :D
<callie> well thanks guys
<brandon> linux is comming around on desktop envio but i still would like to see it more..devleoped for my type
<robotgeek> callie: hmm, don't leave or anything :)
<callie> right now i dont see any reason to stay
<Snake__> oh gosh
<robotgeek> that's why offtopic talk should stay in offtopic
<callie> robotgeek, i wasnt the only one
<callie> Snake__ picked me and everyone else dove in
<robotgeek> callie: i did mention brandon also
<brandon> lol wow
<callie> and ryanakca ?
<robotgeek> callie: i was having connection problems too, i did not catch the whole convo
<Snake__> callie: I apologized to you alright? I explained that I didnt see him ask the question. I apologize.
<Snake__> AGAIN
<callie> Snake__, well try reading next time
<Snake__> ryanakca: For future refrence, gparted can format it :)
<Snake__> much easier than fdisk
<brandon> well i guess iam going to have to start some windows talk in offtopic
<brandon> anyone commin? lol
<callie> brandon, you'r welcome to, but its just gonna seem like trolling
<brandon> i should be a lawlar
<brandon> lol except for spelling
<ryanakca> Snake__: aye, I'll look into it :)
<callie> yeah, forget those dreams of teaching english
<callie> so, erm, would anyone else like shockwave support in linux?
<callie> i was thinking we should all petition macromedia
<callie> im sure a port would be relatively easy since mac os versions are available and i cant see that being a world away from a linux port
* kroisis just wants to remove gnome once and for all from his kubuntu......
<callie> os is this off topic too?
<ryanakca> callie: support for whatever in linux is not offtopic :)
<ryanakca> callie: internet petitions aren't usually "legitamit", and have no effect whatsoever.
<callie> ryanakca, i was thinking more about just mailing them directly ryanakca
<callie> oops
<ryanakca> callie: go 'head... probably won't do anything, but its worth a try :)
<callie> ryanakca, not on my own it wont
<ryanakca> hmmm.. I have a question... what would I put in as "root (hd<whatgoeshere>,<whatgoeshere>)" if the /etc/fstab file that knoppix made looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9945
<ryanakca> anybody^
<ryanakca> ?
<Tom_Kidd> !libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5.so.3.3
<ubotu> Tom_Kidd: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tom_Kidd> I thought libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5.so.3.3 was suppose to be in the apt package, which I have.. but Kynaptic says I don't :\
<klaus> hey
<klaus> anyone in here possibly able to help me?
<Tom_Kidd> Shoot
<klaus> i've got a sound card prob... how can i set up my sound system thru kunbuntu to work right lol
<klaus> i have an after market sound card
<klaus> and 5.1 audio
<klaus> hello?
<klaus> i need hlep...
<klaus> help*
<robotgeek> !sound
<ubotu> sound is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<robotgeek> klaus: i'm useless when it comes to sound, sorry
<klaus> lol its kool
<Thedek> Anyone here familiar with setting up raid1 from the install cd and willing to explain it to me a bit or tell me where to look? =)
<root404> What's wrong with "RewriteRule ^links/(.*)$ links.php?cat=$1"? I want it to go from http://domain.org/links/categoryhere to http://domain.org/links.php?cat=categoryhere.
<ryanakca> hmmm... I get an error when booting kubuntu: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/593831
<robotgeek> root404: ask in #apache?
<root404> robotgeek: No one seems to answer...
<robotgeek> root404: hmm, google? this is NOT the right channel
<robotgeek> unless you are running kubuntu
<robotgeek> in which case, i would say "I don't know".
<root404> robotgeek: Lol, I am. But the server isn't on it.
<Tom_Kidd> !KDE 3.5.1
<ubotu> kde 3.5.1 is probably at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<elDeuce> where can i find a tutorial of how to burn/install kubuntu
<me2win> umm
<me2win> burning it? not sure, probably just any website on how to burn an .iso
<me2win> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<me2win> that first link
<ted> active?
<robotgeek> nope
<ted> thanks...... was getting worried :)
<frank23> I want to change my home directory location,   will  sudo cp -R /home /newlocation   work? then I change the mount point for /home
<nirmal> new2irc  hi everybody
<ted> hi
<beefsprocket> nirmal: channel is sort of dead tonight
<nirmal> oh
<beefsprocket> just don't take a frosty silence personally :)
<ted> kinda late
<nirmal> oh ok
<nirmal> beefsproket : hi
<beefsprocket> nirmal: 'allo  there
<nirmal> hello
<nirmal> i am from India
<beefsprocket> canada here
<ted> usa here
<nirmal> oh glad to meet you
<beefsprocket> indeed
<ted> yes
<nirmal> hi ted nice meeting you
<ted> same here mirmal
<beefsprocket> what brings you to the lovely kubuntu irc channel?
<nirmal> i am experimenting with all flavours of linux
<ted> the quest for knowledge
<beefsprocket> excellent
<beefsprocket> which have you tried/investigated?
<nirmal> when i installed UBUNTU recently
<nirmal> also
<nirmal> read about kubuntu recently
<ted> just loaded it today..... checking it out
<nirmal> but didnot get chance to install
<nirmal> oh ok
<beefsprocket> nirmal: do you have ubuntu installed still?
<nirmal> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu plz
<nirmal> no right now i am on kanotix 64
<nirmal> on my new machine
<beefsprocket> the desktop and window manager and associated apps
<callie> Ubuntu is Gnome based and Kubuntu is KDE
<beefsprocket> nirmal: callie summed it up there
<nirmal> oh ok
<nirmal> thank you callie
<callie> np
<beefsprocket> nirmal: from ubuntu you can install kubuntu with one simple command
<beefsprocket> or vice versa
<nirmal> what is the size of the distro?
<nirmal> 650 Mb?
<beefsprocket> sounds about right
<ted> fits on one cd
<nirmal> one more doubt as i am new to linux
<nirmal> can i install any source on any linux and ./configure , make and makeinstall will work?
<ted> i know how you feel
<nirmal> a day was there when i started with single floppy for busybox and started learning
<E-Train> i have dma enabled on my dvd drives but dvd playback is still choppy any tips??
<jbeagley> Um, I just tried uninstalling ALSA, so why did it try to uninstall a shitload of other stuff?
<crimsun> because ALSA is the default sound subsystem in K/Ubuntu, so naturally removing it will remove lots of other packages that depend on it
<jbeagley> Is ALSA really necessary for Konqueror?
<crimsun> why yes
<jbeagley> Arg.
<crimsun> as konqueror depends on kdelibs, which depends on arts, which depends on ALSA
<E-Train> i have dma enabled on my dvd drives but dvd playback is still choppy any tips??
<nirmal> ted: hi
<crimsun> E-Train: is your graphics driver accelerated?
<jbeagley> Now if only I knew exactly which packages were uninstalled so I could reinstall them.
<ted> hello nirmal
<nirmal> how r u
<nirmal> i am from India
<ted> very tired
<ted> going to go to bed
<nirmal> oh ok take rest
<ted> good night
<nirmal> bye , good night
<jbeagley> Is there a log for adept so I can find out what was uninstalled?
<E-Train> crimsun - i have an nvidia Geforce 3 and the nvidia drivers installed thats it. what do you mean by accelarated?
<crimsun> E-Train: make sure your dvd player is using xv output, then
<nirmal> beefsproket can you tell me how to install kubuntu and the command plz?
<E-Train> crimsun - where do i do that
<E-Train> in the software player or somewhere else
<E-Train> ??
<E-Train> crimsun - i see the setting in totem but i dont know what to do with it
<E-Train> I mean i dont see
<crimsun> E-Train: totem should use xv by default
<crimsun> sometimes you get better performance, depending on your graphics driver's capabilities, by using x11 or gl2 instead of xv
<crimsun> for instance, in mplayer you can set the default video output method
<E-Train> ok ill mess with it
<beefsprocket> nirmal: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nirmal> once i booted with live kubuntu cd then in the terminal i should issue that command?
<beefsprocket> nirmal: sorry, no. once you have booted your installed ubuntu system
<nirmal> oh ok i got it thanks
<beefsprocket> good
<beefsprocket> enjoy
<beefsprocket> you'll have to select kde from the gdm menu once you install and restart -- it will look like ubuntu until you login
<nirmal> greetings !! ahmed
<treakath> is there any uthere site to download fedora from besides fedora.redhat.org
<treakath> ?
<nirmal> you can from distrowatch.com
<nirmal> what ever flavour you want in LINUX :) enjoy
<Dasnipa`> linux is like alcohol... some distros are hard, and some are girlie with lots of overhead... your probably best with a nice vodka or gin
<Arcanimus> good night all
<nirmal> you can choose according to your hardware and requirement the right Linux i hope
<treakath> i dont want download for cds of fedora
<Dasnipa`> i dont think you need all cds
<Dasnipa`> maybe like first 3
<Dasnipa`> or 2
<Dasnipa`> but i think 3
<treakath> any1 here from new zealand???
<treakath> ???
<treakath> i only wanta use one
<treakath> cd
<treakath> dasnipa whats a good linux
<treakath> imuseing kubntu
<treakath> im useing kubuntu
<Dasnipa`> treakath, well kubuntu is what i myself use... but it all depends what you need to do with it
<Dasnipa`> there is no distinct 'best' but there are highs and lows
<treakath> games that my mouse will not go haywia
<Dasnipa`> waywire?
<Dasnipa`> haywire*
<Dasnipa`> well i dont really have a distinct answer for that... i play games just fine within ubuntu
<treakath> gose al stupid
<Dasnipa`> probably has to do with either your computer itself or the driver you are using for it
<Dasnipa`> i doubt its the distros fault
<treakath> no its new
<Ex-Cyber> I seem to have "lost" my left audio channel in kubuntu 5.10 (only in kubuntu, other OSes are fine) ... what should I look at to get it playing again?
<kalenedrael> Open up a terminal and type 'alsamixer', set your volume properly...
<treakath> dasnipa are you on amsn???
<Dasnipa`> treakath, then it is the driver that you are using
<Ex-Cyber> kalenedrael: alsamixer doesn't show separate left and right channel controls
<Dasnipa`> amsn?
<treakath> msn
<kalenedrael> Ex-Cyber, it does, they're in the same bar.
<treakath> msn messnger
<Ex-Cyber> oh, heh
<Dasnipa`> treakath, yes...
<kalenedrael> 'Master' should show one bar, in which there are two halves.
<treakath> you want my add
<treakath> or you can give me yours
<Ex-Cyber> hard to see the two halves when one is blank, heh
<Dasnipa`> sure... gregdude20@hotmail.com
<Ex-Cyber> and there's only one label for both channels
<nirmal> dasnipa can you tell me when i tried to install ubuntu 5.10 and  64bit it stalled and said the base kernell install is not done  can you help me pls
<kalenedrael> Ex-Cyber, yeah.
<treakath> antonne_de_graaf@hotmail.com
<Ex-Cyber> for some reason it was just muted in PCM, not master... but AFAIK there's not actually any synth functions in this chip so I'd probably never find a difference
<kalenedrael> Everything uses PCM. :P
<Ex-Cyber> kalenedrael: thanks
<kalenedrael> Yep, no problem.
<nirmal> i have assembled 64bit machine with intel mobo and em64T
<Ex-Cyber> I actually looked at alsamixer before I even came in here but didn't see anything wrong so I thought arts might have taken a dump or something (I've had it do weird things to me seemingly at random before)
<kalenedrael> I think the 64-bit version is only for AMD64s...
<kalenedrael> I hate artsd. I usually kill it first thing, before I start anything that wants to play sound.
<Ex-Cyber> AMD64 is the name of the instruction set extension
<Ex-Cyber> EM64T is Intel's implementation of AMD64; of course they won't use the term "AMD64" for political/marketing reasons
<kalenedrael> Yeah, it is.
<kalenedrael> I dunno, perhaps I'm confused. I thought there was a difference.
<kalenedrael> Maybe that was IA64 vs AMD64.
<Ex-Cyber> they're not 100% identical
<Ex-Cyber> I think there are differences in addressing limitations
<Ex-Cyber> but basically only stuff you should worry about if you're a kernel hacker
<nirmal> whats up
<kalenedrael> Yeah, since a kernel that works for one might not work for the other...
<Ex-Cyber> nirmal: what filesystem did you use for /boot?
<nirmal> i have used Ext2..
<Ex-Cyber> okay... I learned the hard way that dpkg likes to barf when faced with the prospect of installing to certain weird filesystems ;)
<Ex-Cyber> so I just wanted to make sure that wasn't the problem
<frank23> I want to upgrade libglib2.0  to debian unstable in order to install the latest mono (from unstable) can I expect any problems doing this? running breezy
<widde> blub
<raveneye> goodmeurning
<ronaldson40> does Kubuntu support Joilet ISO9660
<Mars^> Hi i have a question. Can i set the password for a one directory?
<m5m> I'm having trouble getting Kubuntu to mount my firewire compact flash card reader; I can't recall if I've done it successfully before since I switched from gnome to kde.... it's not showing up when I mount... any ideas?
<m5m> firewire cable secure: check, type 'mount' at command prompt: nothing showing under /media, light on card reader on: check, sudo mount -a; mount|grep media... still nothing.  How can I encourage it to query the firewire channel or interface???
<maenty_> any good IDE with compiler for c++ and java for Kopete?
<robotgeek> maenty_: that doesn't make any sense
<maenty_> robotgeek: In Windows XP I used to have Bloodshed Dev-c++ for c++ and Eclipse for Java
<robotgeek> maenty_: you can use kdevelop
<maenty_> robotgeek: However, I'm trying to find similar programs for Linux
<maenty_> robotgeek: thanks
<robotgeek> maenty_: and eclipse is available for linux too
<Kamping_Kaiser> kdevelop is good IIRC (not used it in a while)
<maenty_> what means "IIRC" ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if i remember correctly
<maenty_> roger that
<maenty_> Do I need to download some special java RE to use Eclipse ?
<maenty_> It seems I have some java-gcj-compat installed..
<maenty_> "Java runtime environment using GIJ"
<Kamping_Kaiser> i expect you will. i don't know for sure
<Kingpomba> my torrents done but i don't have any blank media...
<Kingpomba> guess ill have to wait till tommrow
* raveneye sinks down on his knees and prays that the kde update will not break the kubuntu install restarting in 1 minute.. :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<raveneye> later i hope....
<weedar> Ah, finally. My computer was so noisy I started up another computer I have - it totally drowns it out
<weedar> ..and that was the last we ever heard from raveneye
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<raveneye> whee 3.5.1 ... yeah... suckittome suckittome party party party steeerike.
* Kamping_Kaiser buffer overflows raveneye
* weedar shakes his behind in celebration of raveneye's sucessfull upgrade
<raveneye> everything seems to work.... even the stuff that did not work before... (it still does not work) ah crap.
<weedar> what didn't work before raveneye ?
<raveneye> getting thunderbird to open firefox when clicking on a link...
<Hobbsee> !thunderbird
<ubotu> from memory, thunderbird is a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Hobbsee> raveneye: seen this?  ^
<raveneye> ^ ?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: can you do some testing for me?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: after dinner?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: sure, just bookmark the link? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9946
<Hobbsee_away> besides, compiling something on my machine at the moment...
<weedar> That is _the_ quintessential linux excuse
<Hobbsee_away> hehe
<Hobbsee_away> true, it's not like i'm compiling koffice again
<divansantana> Hello everyone!! Was wondering if we can get OpenOffice.org 2.0.2 into Breezy yet? Via which repository, automatix etc! Anyone know yet??
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications (see !easyubuntu), but it's often best to read the documentation.
<divansantana> what about OOo2.0.2? Apparently its a nice upgrade for KDE linux etc...
<robotgeek> divansantana: http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/
<divansantana> do I add that to sources.list ? How? Thanks!
<robotgeek> divansantana: wait
<robotgeek> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<raveneye> thnx ubotu that did the trick been googleing for quite a while and tried "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" and kdesu kcontrol but that dit nothing... glad it works now...
<divansantana> will give that a try and hopefully wil get it done! Thanks ubuntu!
<robotgeek> divansantana: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/ ./
<r1msk1j> hi
<Kingpomba> !BurningISO
<ubotu> Kingpomba: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kingpomba> aww
<robotgeek> Kingpomba: just use k3b :)
<Kingpomba> does it work on winblows
<robotgeek> Kingpomba: hmm, one moment
<divansantana> robotgeek: that looks like OOo 2.0.1 not 2.0.2 or am I wrong?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Kingpomba about burniso
<Kingpomba> oh thanks
<robotgeek> divansantana: that's as far as you will go on breezy
<divansantana> not 2.0.2? howcome?
<Kingpomba> it's hoary->breezy->Drapper right ,in ascending order
<robotgeek> dapper, yes
<Kingpomba> err right
<Kingpomba> the dvd version is live and install right?
<ilde> hola a todos
<maenty> Hi, all
<maenty> was there some issue with Java and amd64?
<maenty> I'm planning ton install Eclipse for Jave IDE, do I need to install some special java RE also?
<robotgeek> maenty: hmm, i think it might be a bad idea, with the java on amd64 "sucking"
<maenty> how it's "sucking" ?
<robotgeek> maenty: 1.4.2, and i think it's blackdown java
<maenty> robotgeek: that one is sucking, you mean?
<robotgeek> maenty: yes
<maenty> robotgeek: I'll install sun java
<robotgeek> maenty: how? chroot?
<maenty> robotgeek: 64-bit version manually
<robotgeek> maenty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64 ah
<maenty> robotgeek: from java.sun.com
<robotgeek> maenty: that will create nice debs for you to install
<Kingpomba> will gnome programs work on KDE
<robotgeek> Kingpomba: sure
<Kingpomba> cool
<Tonio_> hello
<maenty> ia64 = amd64?
<maenty> there seems to be 2 versions of eclipse, x86_64 and ia64
<maenty> Does anyone know whether IA64 means amd64 ?
<maenty> Just wondering which version to download from here: http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.1.2-200601181600/index.php
<maenty> what exactly should I do with a file .bin ? I installed java and it is .bin-file,
<djclue917> maenty: IA-64 is the architecture of Intel's (purely) 64-bit processors
<maenty> I mean downloaded it..
<maenty> so what's the difference between IA64 and x86_64? If I have amd64-processor, I should then take x86_64?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<maenty> ok, thanks
<djclue917> maenty: x86_64 is the same as AMD64 and EM64T
<Kamping_Kaiser> x86_64 is 32bit cpus, made 64 bit (or 16 bit cpus made 64 bit ;D)
<Kamping_Kaiser> IA64 is a new architecture
<maenty> ok
<maenty> how about that .bin file? I tried to start it with ./file.bin, and also doubleclicked it but no effect
<maenty> it's java 1-50 and I should install it.
<djclue917> maenty: what *.bin file?
<djclue917> maenty: you have to make it first executable: chmod +x file.bin
<maenty> yes I made it
<maenty> but it didn't work
<maenty> jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-amd64.bin.bin is the filename
<maenty> just downloaded it from sun.java.com
<maenty> it has executerights for all
<robotgeek> maenty: see the instructions on the wiki page, it will ease a lot of pain, seriously
<maenty> it says: bash: ./jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-amd64.bin.bin: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Hobbsee> stick sudo in front of it?
<Hobbsee> but why do you have .bin.bin?  why not just one .bin?
<djclue917> maenty, you could just use the java-package package to create a DEB file out of that installer
<maenty> robotgeek: I couldn't find .bin installation instructions in the wiki
<maenty> Hobbsee: I don't know, it was .bin.bin immediately after downloading it.. I was wondering that .bin.bin myself too
<robotgeek> maenty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64 method 2
<Hobbsee> hmmm weird
<maenty> thanks robotgeek
<maenty> is that fakeroot a command or should i tpe something else at that point ?
<robotgeek> maenty: please read the whole article, you have to install fakeroot
<djclue917> you don't actually need fakeroot to make the deb file out of the java package
<finite9> Hope someone can help...i upgraded to 3.5.1 and now, I cannot logout of KDE without getting a black screen - login screen does not re-appear and eventually after many CTRL-ALT-ESC/[Backspace]  etc, the laptop reboots.  Any suggestions?
<djclue917> you could just use sudo. but since you don't really need root privileges, just use fakeroot
<djclue917> finite9: are you sure you upgraded the whole KDE to 3.5.1? maybe some packages were not upgraded or were broken
<Kamping_Kaiser> is that 'shut down' log out, or is that 'i want to change user' logout?
<Hobbsee> finite9: tried running sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart?
<finite9> Kamping_Kaiser: its logout - shutdown and reboot work fine, as does CTRL-ALT-Backspace, but normal logout just results in a black screen
<Kamping_Kaiser> check your install like djclue917 sugested
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee:  what KDE does dapper run?
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: 3.5.1
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Hobbsee> 3.5.2 will be in a separate repo, when it comes out, i think
<finite9> djclue917: not entirely sure its kde, just suspicion - I added the repo from Kubuntus homepage and then did an upgrade in Synaptic, so I assume that it all went fine
<djclue917> oh...
<maenty> damn.. making the .deb didnt work
<Kamping_Kaiser> what does KDE use for it's out/login backend? could it be loging out and failing to restart the sesion?
<maenty> sh: gcc: command not found
<maenty> dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<djclue917> finite9: did you already tried sudo apt-get install -f?
<finite9> Hobbsee: no i havent - will try it out later
<djclue917> maenty: i think you need gcc..
<djclue917> maenty: you could try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<maenty> strange if gcc is not installed in kubuntu as default
<djclue917> maenty: yeah the build tools are not really installed by default
<maenty> djclue917: that build-essential will install gcc and some other essential tools?
<djclue917> maenty: yes
<djclue917> maenty: gcc-4.0 specifically
<maenty> djclue917: I'll do that, thanks
<finite9> djclue917: when i upgrade kubuntu breezy to kde 3.5.1, i just added the repository link available on Kubuntu homepage, then when I did an update in Adept/Synaptic, it showed that the KDE packages could be upgraded, so I just upgraded every package that was upgradable.  I have the universe repo as well as standard repo--I dont have any other repos enabled
<djclue917> finite9: did you added Jonathan Riddell's key as well?
<djclue917> finite9: i don't really know if those KDE packages were all upgraded because I don't use synaptic very often.
<maenty> still problem.. "No matching plugin was found."
<finite9> djclue917: yeah, I had to do that as part of something else when I first installed - ive following so many wiki guides on Ubuntu webpage ive forgotten everything ive done
<maenty> before that: "Loading plugins: blackdown-j2re.sh blackdown-j2sdk.sh common.sh ibm-j2re.sh ibm-j2sdk.sh j2re.sh j2sdk-doc.sh j2sdk.sh j2se.sh sun-j2re.sh sun-j2sdk-doc.sh sun-j2sdk.sh"
<finite9> could it be due to some theme or window decoration I have installed or a screen saver?  Ive been really messing with my theme lately.
<maenty> I guess there is no plugin for java-1.5.0-06
<djclue917> maenty: that's strange... are you sure that your java package isn't corrupted?
<maenty> djclue917: it should be ok. just downloaded it with firefox, a moment ago
<maenty> djclue917: however, there is strange .bin.bin extenstion
<finite9> got disconnected :(
<djclue917> maenty: rename the file so that it would have only one .bin extension
<djclue917> maenty: then try it again
<maenty> ok
<maenty> works
<finite9> does anyone know where I can download a system monitoring tool - real-time??  I keep seeing screenshots with these desktop transparent windows where they have real-time CPU mointor/disk activity monitor/net monitor, plus system info like kernel ver. and kde build.
<finite9> i went over to kde-looks.org to get some icons/themes, and thats where I saw the monitors, but I cannot find any that resemble them on kde-apps
<djclue917> finite9: i think you're talking about the SuperKaramba themes
<cA1mAn> hello, i wanted to try the kubuntu breezy live-cd but what is the login/password (s)? thanks
<cafeclop|kay> Bonjour
<cA1mAn> i mean the default one
<cA1mAn> which i was prompted to ener
<cA1mAn> enter
<cafeclop|kay> I got little problem
<cA1mAn> hmm... anyone? please just tell me the default password for a demo :-)
<finite9> djclue917: do you only get it if you install that theme?  ok - ill search for it.  thanks!
<cafeclop|kay> When I try to configure my wifi by settings:/system it ask for the root pass if I want to change something. I give my user pass, don't work, I give my root pass (after making sudo passwd root), don't work... I tryed sudo konqueror, then launch the, conf, don't work...
<cA1mAn>  hello, can anybody help me with the KUbuntu Live-CD: I want to test kubuntu so i burned it and booted it - with no problems. However, I can NOT access to my (windows-) folders like i could with knoppix... what is to do?
<stoned> hi
<stoned> i dunno if anyone cares
<stoned> http://bungs.dontexist.com/adblock.txt <-- a very comprehensive adblock list for konqueror
<Riddell> Tonio_: ^^
<Riddell> stoned: what's the copyright?
<stoned> i just put it together
<stoned> its hosted on myip
<stoned> if you look
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> stoned: very nice I must say
<stoned> thanks
<stoned> just trying to do my part
<stoned> i got sick of firefox eating up ram and resources
<Tonio_> stoned: the problem is that it is very static...
<stoned> and the rendering eingine is so slow
<stoned> Tonio_, well you can't have regex in adblock
<stoned> thats the kde dev team
<Tonio_> can that really compare to one of those  with regexp ?
<stoned> Tonio_, sure it can
<Tonio_> stoned: yes, I build an ablock filters list with rexexp
<Tonio_> regexp
<stoned> Tonio_, in konqueror?
<Tonio_> stoned: yes
<stoned> you can't use anything but wildcard regex in konq.
<Tonio_> latest settings package adds a defualt konqueror config with a set of adblock filters
<Tonio_> maybe merging your with the regexp I've add is a good thing :)
<stoned> im using kde3.5 on debian sid
<Tonio_> stoned let me test yours;)
<cA1mAn> Need some help, please: How can Iaccess to my (windows-) folders in Kubuntu live-CD? (to play music for example)
<Tonio_> stoned: first test with your list : http://planetemu.net/
<Tonio_> my personnal website, and the ad is still there.
<Tonio_> due to the fct I'm using a french service
<Tonio_> stoned: well I may have a look more carefully and merge our lists maybe ;)
<stoned> adv.surinter.net
<stoned> just add that to the file
<stoned> may I see yours?
<killian> does anyone have the original kubuntu 6.04 sources.list file?
<Tonio_> stoned sure
<Tonio_> let me sho you
<Tonio_> show
<stoned> killiaan google for source-o-matic and generate one
<killian> the thing is i need the cd again as a source for the repos
<killian> i played with the sources.list files and lost the cd as a source for repos
<stoned> go to #ubuntu and ask them how to add a cdrom to the apt sources lit
<stoned> or you can just use apt-setup
<stoned> and add a cdrom repos
<killian> and when i try to install something, it says BROKEN
<killian> ok
<killian> thx
<Tonio_> stoned: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/adblock.txt
<stoned> well if konq can use reged
<stoned> regex
<Hobbsee> killian: sudo apt-cdrom add
<Tonio_> stoned, I tried to find the best compromiss between full static and heavy regexp
<Tonio_> stoned: sure it does ;)
<stoned> then simply use the piercieve filterlist.G for firefox adblock
<killian> ok
<stoned> http://www.pierceive.com/filtersetg/2006-03-08a.txt
<cA1mAn> if not here, where should i ask my question then? thanks
<Tonio_> stoned: the pierceive one isn't gpl
<stoned> so who gives a fuck
<Tonio_> so we cannot redistribute it freely
<stoned> you just gonna use it right
<stoned> or are yo planing on redistributing
<Tonio_> this is the reason I rebuilt another one
<stoned> oh ok
<stoned> yeah
<Hobbsee> stoned: language, please
<stoned> how can i make konq. have regex in adblock
<stoned> sorry
<Tonio_> stoned, it'll be added by default on dapper's konq
<stoned> it slipped out
<Tonio_> so that's redistribution :)
<stoned> i dont' use ubuntu man
<Tonio_> stoned: dunno, it always worked for me
<stoned> i gave it a shot, don't like it
<stoned> use debian sid instead myself
<Tonio_> hum......
<Tonio_> dunno why it doesn't work for you
<stoned> plenty of reasons
<Tonio_> there is not specific kde compilation option for this
<stoned> sudo == evil
<stoned> first pet peeve
<Tonio_> stoned: can be removed
<stoned> course it can
<stoned> secondly, its too much dumbed down
<Tonio_> and well, sudo isn't evil in my view
<stoned> thirdly, #ubuntu has a mere few competent people
<Tonio_> second reason is indeed a good one, but it is greatly improved in dapper
<cA1mAn> Need some help, please: How can Iaccess to my (windows-) folders in Kubuntu live-CD? (to play music for example)
<stoned> fourthly, I am quite advanced for the distro made for human beings
<Tonio_> breezy's kubuntu cannot be considered "mature"
<stoned> but seriously
<stoned> who else is gonna use linux
<stoned> eels?
<stoned> course humnans are gonna use the damn thing
<Tonio_> stoned: that's tipically the "l33t" speaking I can't stand
<stoned> retarded choice of a name imo
<Tonio_> arguying "I need something more complex"
<stoned> its not that I need something more complex
<stoned> I'm used to debian sid
<stoned> years upon years
<stoned> I gave ubuntu a shot, didn't like it
<Tonio_> you can custom any linux, even mandriva, to use it with shell, emacs, and all geek stuff if you want ;)
<Tonio_> beeing used is a point of view
<stoned> I also don't like the packaging structure
<stoned> well of course its my point of view
<stoned> im the one using it
<stoned> heh
<Tonio_> saying "I'm too advanced or those desktop based distros" is....
<stoned> I am
<stoned> i can't dig it
<Tonio_> well, pretentious
<stoned> not necesserily
<stoned> its a matter of preference
<stoned> I don't jerk off to the fact that I use linux instead of microsoft or that i use unstable instead of stable, its a pc, which needs to do my work for me, simple as that
<Tonio_> stoned, I can use a slackware to build an opendlap directory manually, all redundant, using clustering with dbrd and heartbeat
<killian> any ideas why i get BREAK (install) when i try to install a package with adept?
<Tonio_> I don't, really don't have the feeling of beeing "to advance for those 'normal people' based distros"
<Tonio_> but well, that's your point of view....
<stoned> you totally missed my point
<stoned> i dn't have the energy to go into it again
<Tonio_> I'm reading ;)
<cA1mAn> why don't you help a newbie? :-( How can Iaccess to my (windows-) folders in Kubuntu live-CD? (to play music for example)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tonio_: open up a terminal and type `sudo apt-get -f install` and see if that fixes you up
<Tonio_> Kamping_Kaiser: ???? where did I say I was needing a fix? :)
<stoned> cA1mAn, you need to create a mount point, and mount the ntfs volumes, given kubuntu live cd ships with a stock ntfs kernel module
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tonio_: sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was refering to something up there ^
<Kamping_Kaiser> killian: to be exact :$
<Tonio_> stoned: well "its a pc, which needs to do my work for me" -> does it reguarding to regexp ? nope
<cA1mAn> stoned, thanks, will try to google that
<Tonio_> stoned: and as a "too advanced user for desktop linux", you are de facto able to resolv your problem by yourself
<Tonio_> IMO
<stoned> man
<stoned> you're still going on about it
<stoned> *sigh*
* stoned burns a joint
<Tonio_> hehe, I love those "nobody will change is point of view" debates ;)
<killian> the problem i cannot solve right now is UNMET DEPENDENCIES
* Tonio_ lights a cigarette
<killian> should i add more repos?
<stoned> killian
<stoned> listen to me sir
<killian> ok
<stoned> please go to this website
<stoned> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hobbsee> far easier
<stoned> chose the repositories that you want, one or all
<killian> great, i'll try that
<stoned> then save it somewhere
<stoned> then simply sudo cp source-o-matic(or the filename you save as) /etc/apt/sources.list
<stoned> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stoned> that should hopefuly fix any broken crap from here and there
<killian> i'm using kubuntu, not ubunt
<killian> i'm using kubuntu, not ubuntu
<stoned> only chose the repositories that you want
<killian> i hope it doesnt matter
<stoned> kubutnu == ubuntu with kde
<Kamping_Kaiser> it doesnt
<killian> ok
<Hobbsee> stoned: well, kubuntu = ubuntu with kde, but without gnome
<stoned> essentially ubuntu is ubuntu without gnome
<killian> yep, i know
<killian> it seems to me kde is better than gnome
<stoned> its not a matter ofbetter/worse
<stoned> its only preference
<stoned> a very relative matter, otherwise known as potential desktop war
<stoned> try to avoid
<killian> corect
<Hobbsee> hehe
<stoned> oh my god
<stoned> i wish food tasted this good
<stoned> this weed tastes like berries and fruit punch and it smells awesome and it packs a mighty punch
<stoned> anyway
<avu> uh, /me gets weedgreed
<stoned> how do I get konqueror to do adblock with regexp not just wildcard regexp
<killian> adept complains about MIME TYPES? is that important?
<killian> weather
<killian> i've got i problem! i cannot write cds at all with kubuntu
<killian> i'm using 6.04 development branch
<Hobbsee> use k3b?
<killian> yes
<killian> it complained about missing cdrdao
<killian> i copied it from a fedora install, since the .deb package failed to download/install
<Hobbsee> !+info cdrdao
<ubotu> cdrdao: (Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 1:1.1.9-3ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 373 kB, Installed size: 1064 kB
<Hobbsee> !+info cdrdao dapper
<ubotu> cdrdao: (Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs), section otherosfs, is extra. Version: 1:1.2.1-2ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 390 kB, Installed size: 1048 kB
<Hobbsee> it should be in the ubuntu repos, then
<killian> the thing is, cdrdao was listed by adept
<killian> but wouldnt install
<killian> anyway
<killian> i cant write cds
<killian> and i dont know how to solve this
<killian> i rebuild k3b from sources
<killian> it still doesnt write
<killian> in fact, i downloaded many linux cd writing apps
<killian> none work
<Tonio_> killian: sudo dpkg --purge cdrdao && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<Tonio_> killian: and be sure not to use external repos would could put a mess
<Tonio_> I use dapper too, works nice here
<killian> thx, i'll try that
<maenty> how can I set shell-window so that just by marking it will copy
<maenty> so I don't have to right click and choose "copy"
<visik7> is there something like gtk style and fonts for gtk1 ?
<jind> stoned: I care about adblocking in konqueror
<jind> But do I need a special plugin to use the list?
<Hobbsee> jind: i think it's there by default - check the configure section
<jind> It isn't there. I'll google it :-)
<Hobbsee> jind: settings, configure konq, adblock filters, enable,
<Hobbsee> import button, import the file
<jind> I unfortunately don't have that option
<killian> if my dvd writer isn't supported by cdrdao and i cant write cds/dvds, is it because my drive is unsupported by cdrdao?
<killian> none of cdrdao's frontends, like k3b, work
<visik7> killian: and cdrecord works ?
<killian> the thing is, i cant write cds/dvd
<killian> i cant install cdrdao
<killian> i copied the executable cdrdao from a fedora install
<killian> Unpacking cdrdao (from .../cdrdao_1%3a1.1.9-3ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
<killian> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/cdrdao_1%3a1.1.9-3ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<killian>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/cue2toc', which is also in package cue2toc
<killian> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<killian> Errors were encountered while processing:
<killian>  /var/cache/apt/archives/cdrdao_1%3a1.1.9-3ubuntu3_i386.deb
<killian> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<killian> that is the log of apt when i try to install cdrdao
<killian> i dont know what the problem is
<jind> killian:  You should never use another distros package. Instead, either install from source or better, find apt-get sources for cdrdao and install from apt-get
<Kabal> Hi all :)
<Kabal> Can somebody help me with ksysguard?
<Kabal> lot of people.. doing nothing here?
<crimsun> asking a specific question concisely always helps.
<Kabal> oke.. I did did I?
<Kabal> but nm
<Kabal> ask somewhere else
<dipnlik> Kabal: maybe if you say what is your problem, someone can help you :)
<Kabal> I run with Kubuntu 5.10 for some time now.. and I've added Ksysguard to my bar next to the clock.
<Kabal> everything great.. even added to monitors for eth0 and eth1
<Kabal> But this morning I've done some key combo.. and I had to restart my pc.
<Kabal> after restart... ksysguard gave me an error.
<Kabal> now all four monitors are completly black..
<Kabal> I've removed all monitors.. and when I add a monitor and drag a CPU0/User Load (for example) It asks Connect to host..
<Kabal> Can't seem to get it back as original.. :(
<JohnFlux> Kabal: do File->Load standard hosts
<JohnFlux> standard sheets rather
<Kabal> Ok I did.. Then when I drag a option to the bar it will ask what type I want.. I choose Signal Plotter.
<JohnFlux> Kabal: go back.  When you load the standard sheets, does it all work?
<Kabal> The a new screen comes up.. asking Coonect to Host.. but what I do.. nothing will help to get my monitors back...
<JohnFlux> Kabal: when you load the standard sheets, you should have the 4 monitors in one tab, and a process list in the other
<JohnFlux> Kabal: does that happen?
<Kabal> yes
<JohnFlux> Kabal: and do they work?
<JohnFlux> are you seeing the information
<Kabal> you mean the systemload tab?
<Kabal> all 4 monitors in KDE System Guard works..
<tristan_> Hello, when I use the list display in Konqueror, the files are written in green. How can I change this color to another?
<JohnFlux> Kabal: okay good
<Kabal> but when I drag a integer value to the little monitors beneith in my taksbar.,, it asks for a connection to host
<JohnFlux> Kabal: now what are you doing? draging CPU0/User Load  into one of the existing monitors?
<JohnFlux> Kabal: or making a new tab?
<kimo> will ubuntu make my ipw2200 WLAN card work automagically ?
<Kabal> look when I added for the fist time the ksysguard applet in my taksbar.. I got 2 little monitors.. I've made 2 more extra.. so I've got 4 now.
<Kabal> but all of them won't work anymore..
<JohnFlux> right so I'm trying to take you back to the basics
<JohnFlux> to see where it breaks
<Kabal> oke :)
<JohnFlux> I can't seem to replicate it :/
<Kabal> When I add a Integer Value.. It asks for a connection type.. I think that's for remote stuff.. but how do I connect a value to local
<JohnFlux> Kabal: if you do "ifconfig"  does lo have the ip 127.0.0.1 ?
<Kabal> yes it does.. :)
<JohnFlux> Kabal: hmm
<Kabal> I think a file is damaged maybe?
<JohnFlux> Kabal: I don't really know.  I did fix a load of bugs in that area
<Kabal> could that happen?
<JohnFlux> (I'm the maintainer)
<JohnFlux> ;-)
<Kabal> nais :)
<Kabal> great work then JohnFlux
<Kabal> haha
<Kabal> jk :)
<JohnFlux> :-P
<JohnFlux> I'm working hard on it though ;)
<Kabal> but for real.. this morning it all worked like a charm
<JohnFlux> hmm
<Kabal> I got CPU MEM ETH0 ETH1
<Kabal> 3 values per monitor.
<Kabal> some even 4
<Kabal> really nice to have "when it works" hehe
<Kabal> there is no easy way to reinstall ksysguard? When I try.. whole KDE will be uninstalled. :S
<Kabal> \
<JohnFlux> Kabal: can you dcc:   ~/.kde/share/apps/ksysguard/KSysGuardApplet.xml
<JohnFlux> Kabal: you can then delete that file
<JohnFlux> Kabal: dcc it to me first so I can try to debug for the future
<JohnFlux> deleting that file should fix your problem
<Kabal> dcc: ~/.kde/share/apps/ksysguard/KSysGuardApplet.xml
<Kabal> bash: dcc:: command not found
<JohnFlux> Kabal: hehe, do it here
<JohnFlux> in your irc app, type:
<JohnFlux>  /dcc send johnflux ~/.kde/share/apps/ksysguard/KSysGuardApplet.xml
<Kabal> DCC Unknown command
<JohnFlux> hmm :/
<Kabal> Opera 9 here
<JohnFlux> i don't know it
<JohnFlux> right click on my name or something
<JohnFlux> there will be a way to send a file to me
<JohnFlux> or put the file at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<JohnFlux> that's probably easier
<visik7> I've follow this guid http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107135 but gtk1 apps still so ugly
<visik7> how can I fix ?
<Kabal> do you get the file now?
<Kabal> It should
<JohnFlux> Kabal: what did you do with it?  put in the pastebin?
<killian> any idea why lm_sensors doesn't work?
<JohnFlux> Kabal: where did you put the file?
<Kabal> whent to site...
<Kabal> and filled in
<Kabal> Can you see it?
<JohnFlux> Kabal: you need to tell me the url
<JohnFlux> ;)
<Kabal> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Kabal> <!DOCTYPE KSysGuardApplet>
<Kabal> <WorkSheet sizeRatio="1" dockCnt="4" interval="2" >
<Kabal>  <display topBar="1" vColor="6853833" title="User" dock="0" bColor="3223601" graphStyle="0" class="FancyPlotter" unit="" hScale="1" showUnit="0" hLines="1" hCount="5" vLines="1" autoRange="1" min="0" max="0" hColor="6853833" globalUpdate="1" pause="0" fontSize="9" labels="1" vScroll="1" vDistance="30" >
<Kabal>   <beam sensorName="cpu0/user" hostName="localhost" color="1608191" sensorType="integer" />
<Kabal>  </display>
<Kabal> </WorkSheet>
<Kabal> this?
<Kabal> :)
<JohnFlux> ;)
<Kabal> even better? :)
<JohnFlux> Kabal: just for kicks, could you do "ping localhost"  and check it does resolve to 127.0.0.1
<JohnFlux> Kabal: I see nothing wrong with the fil
<JohnFlux> file
<Kabal> JohnFlux: ping localhost
<Kabal> PING localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Kabal> But please what's up with asking for a connection? when I drag a value to the little monitors
<JohnFlux> Kabal: something is going wrong when it looks up localhost
<JohnFlux> Kabal: possibly what is happening is ksysguardd is crashing
<JohnFlux> Kabal: maybe one of the sensors..  I don't know
<Kabal> When I add a value.. ask properties go to sensors I see status: error
<JohnFlux> and the host says "localhost" right?
<JohnFlux> very strange :/
<JohnFlux> type "ps | grep ksysguardd"
<Kabal> yes
<JohnFlux> type "ps aux | grep ksysguardd"
<JohnFlux> visik7: I did see your question but I don't know sorry.  Don't use gtk apps? *grins*
<Kabal> 8605  2.0  0.1   2256  1024 ?        S    14:19   0:36 ksysguardd     8693  0.0  0.0   2940   576 pts/5    R+   14:50   0:00 grep ksysguardd
<Kabal> 8605  2.0  0.1   2256  1024 ?        S    14:19   0:36 ksysguardd
<Kabal> 8693  0.0  0.0   2940   576 pts/5    R+   14:50   0:00 grep ksysguardd
<JohnFlux> thanks.  that looks fine
<JohnFlux> I don't know ;/
<famille> hi - i have some troubles upgrading my 5.10 to kde 3.5.1 : apt-get dist-upgrade shows the infamous "The following packages have been kept back"...
<JohnFlux> Kabal: I'm rewriting a large amount of it for kde4
<JohnFlux> Kabal: Hopefully it will be a lot more solid for kde4
<Kabal> oke :)
<Kabal> nice :)
<Kabal> Yes I hope so too :) cuz it's really a GREAT tool :D
<JohnFlux> Kabal: I've just add antialiasing and bezier curves to the signal plotter ;)
<famille> it's probably a faq but couldn't find the information anywhere :(
<visik7> JohnFlux: a program to encode divx that is no dvdrip (that is in gtk1 ?)
<JohnFlux> famille: give an example for what packages are held back
<vijay> hi, everyone, is there any gui applet to know when network is disconnectd, because my connection is a problmatic connection
<Kabal> when value added in one monitor I see a connector with a flash in it...
<JohnFlux> vijay: on the console, you can use mii-tool ;)
<vijay> johnFlux:ok i'll try
<JohnFlux> vijay: sudo mii-tool --watch
<famille> john http://pastebin.com/594374
<JohnFlux> famille: pick one, and do apt-get install kwin     etc
<JohnFlux> famille: tell me what the error message is
<famille> john http://pastebin.com/594382
<JohnFlux> famille: apt-get install kdelibs4c2
<JohnFlux> Kabal: btw, to fix for now you can delete that file I said
<JohnFlux> Kabal: ~/.kde/share/apps/ksysguard/KSysGuardApplet.xml
<Kabal> ah oke :)
<Kabal> Thanx I will do that right away :)
<famille> JohnFlux: http://pastebin.com/594385
<Kabal> btw this is a other explanation
<Kabal> I wanted to have a monitoring in the task bar on the hard disk usage of
<Kabal> my machine (localhost) and I found out that the ksysguard applet handle
<Kabal> should be able to do that. So far so good.
<Kabal> I then wanted to set it up. It suggests to drag and drop the sensor into
<Kabal> the applet cell. After having done that, it asks for the connection type
<Kabal> (ssh, rsh, Deamon, custom). I tried them all but always finish up with a
<Kabal> non working sensor (with a small drawing indicating so).
<Kabal> That's my problem hehe
<JohnFlux> Kabal: it should not ask for the connection type
<JohnFlux> I can't see why it would
<JohnFlux> :/
<Kabal> I deleted the file..
<Kabal> after refresh It came back..
<Kabal> it asks for the connection type
<Kabal> 
<Kabal> 	(ssh, rsh, Deamon, custom).
<JohnFlux> :/
<JohnFlux> you want daemon on localhost
<JohnFlux> but it shouldn't do that!! ;)
<JohnFlux> Kabal: kill ksysguard
<JohnFlux> Kabal: and rerun it
<Kabal> oke :)
<Kabal> kill: ksysguard: arguments must be process or job IDs
<djclue917> Kabal: killall -KILL ksysguard
<Kabal> no process killed
<Kabal> did it by hand I think
<djclue917> Kabal: so it means ksysguard is not running...
<Kabal> yes :)
<Kabal> I will rerun now
<djclue917> Kabal: why do you need to kill ksysguard via the terminal?
<JohnFlux> Kabal: remove the applet too
<Kabal> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D
<JohnFlux> :-)
<JohnFlux> something went wrong with ksysguardd
<Kabal> Thanx JohnFlux
<JohnFlux> I will try to make that more robust
<Kabal> :D
<Kabal> sounds great :)
<JohnFlux> djclue917: you mean use ksysguard to kill ksysguard ? :)
<djclue917> JohnFlux: no
<djclue917> JohnFlux: i mean why use the terminal to kill ksysguard? it crashed?
<djclue917> JohnFlux: or hanged?
<JohnFlux> djclue917: he was having problems with it
<djclue917> JohnFlux: oh i see...
<famille> JohnFlux: do i need to run apt-get dist-upgrade in single user boot ?
<ryanakca> when I boot up kubuntu, I get this error message: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/594399
<ryanakca> I take it that there's something wrong with grub?
<Epo> Hello
<JohnFlux> ryanakca: looks like initrd prob
<JohnFlux> ryanakca: what did you change? :)
<JohnFlux> Epo: yo
<Epo> My dad had a Kubuntu 5.10CD which I wanted to install. In Windows I resized a partition and had free space
<Epo> I booted from the Kubuntu disc and it asked me keyboard language, and such
<Epo> Then I created a partition in de free space, one 5GB ext3 and 256MB swap space
<Epo> I asked to format them, so Kubuntu did that
<Epo> After the "install", it said I completed the first stage, and ejected my disc, and rebooted
<ryanakca> JohnFlux: I copied everything from my old 34gb hard drive to my new 200gb one because my 34gb hard-drive was making a wonderfull screeching sound :)   I used symantec ghost on some floppy from my cousin to copy it over
<Epo> (This slightly went wrong, because I had to shutdown my system using the powerbutton)
<JohnFlux> hmm
<JohnFlux> ryanakca: maybe on your new system the hard disk isn't called /dev/hda1
<Epo> Then when I rebooted, Grub loaded and "linuxkernel.somenumbers" loaded up
<ryanakca> JohnFlux: It's the only hard-drive :)
<Epo> The problem is I only get a Bash screen, a black one
<Epo> No login screen or whatever
<ryanakca> Epo: does it say login, white on black?
<Epo> i obviously did something wrong, but what?
<Epo> Yes, and I can login
<ryanakca> Epo: might give you one, just not a graphical login screen
<Epo> then it says epo@kubuntu
<ryanakca> ok, my guess would be login, yes
<Kabal> JohnFlux: this is how I had it before it crashed
<Epo> I can switch to root, by doing "sudo su"
<Kabal> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Kabal> <!DOCTYPE KSysGuardApplet>
<Kabal> <WorkSheet sizeRatio="1.2" dockCnt="4" interval="2" >
<Kabal>  <host port="-1" shell="" name="localhost" command="ksysguardd" />
<Kabal>  <display topBar="1" vColor="326429" title="CPU" dock="0" bColor="3223601" graphStyle="0" class="FancyPlotter" unit="" hScale="3" showUnit="0" hLines="1" hCount="2" vLines="1" autoRange="1" min="0" max="0" hColor="14606046" globalUpdate="1" pause="0" fontSize="8" labels="1" vScroll="1" vDistance="30" >
<Kabal>   <beam sensorName="cpu/user" hostName="localhost" color="1608191" sensorType="integer" />
<Kabal>   <beam sensorName="cpu/sys" hostName="localhost" color="16743688" sensorType="integer" />
<Kabal>   <beam sensorName="cpu/nice" hostName="localhost" color="16771600" sensorType="integer" />
<Kabal>  </display>
<Kabal>  <display topBar="1" vColor="4605510" title="Mem" dock="1" bColor="3223601" graphStyle="0" class="FancyPlotter" unit="" hScale="5" showUnit="0" hLines="1" hCount="2" vLines="0" autoRange="1" min="0" max="0" hColor="14606046" globalUpdate="1" pause="0" fontSize="8" labels="0" vScroll="1" vDistance="30" >
<ryanakca> kabal: no psting please
<Kabal>   <beam sensorName="mem/physical/application" hostName="localhost" color="1608191" sensorType="integer" />
<ryanakca> pasting I mean
<Kabal>   <beam sensorName="mem/physical/buf" hostName="localhost" color="16743688" sensorType="integer" />
<Kabal>   <beam sensorName="mem/physical/cached" hostName="localhost" color="16771600" sensorType="integer" />
<Kabal>  </display>
<Kabal>  <display topBar="1" vColor="6853833" title="Data" dock="2" bColor="3223601" graphStyle="0" class="FancyPlotter" unit="" hScale="1" showUnit="0" hLines="1" hCount="5" vLines="1" autoRange="1" min="0" max="0" hColor="6853833" globalUpdate="1" pause="0" fontSize="9" labels="1" vScroll="1" vDistance="30" >
<Kabal>   <beam sensorName="network/interfaces/eth0/receiver/data" hostName="localhost" color="1608191" sensorType="integer" />
* devios bans Kabal
<Kabal>   <beam sensorName="network/interfaces/eth0/receiver/drops" hostName="localhost" color="16744200" sensorType="integer" />
<ryanakca> can someone kick him please?
<Kabal>   <beam sensorName="network/interfaces/eth0/transmitter/data" hostName="localhost" color="16771860" sensorType="integer" />
<Kabal>  </display>
<Epo> So I can login yes, but I don't know linux commands
<Kabal>  <display topBar="1" vColor="16777215" title="Data" dock="3" bColor="3223601" graphStyle="0" class="FancyPlotter" unit="" hScale="3" showUnit="0" hLines="1" hCount="2" vLines="1" autoRange="1" min="0" max="0" hColor="16777215" globalUpdate="1" pause="0" fontSize="8" labels="1" vScroll="1" vDistance="30" >
<Kabal>   <beam sensorName="network/interfaces/eth1/receiver/data" hostName="localhost" color="65297" sensorType="integer" />
<Epo> So I'm stuck
<Kabal>   <beam sensorName="network/interfaces/eth1/transmitter/data" hostName="localhost" color="16711680" sensorType="integer" />
<Kabal>   <beam sensorName="network/interfaces/eth1/receiver/drops" hostName="localhost" color="16771860" sensorType="integer" />
* devios bans Kabal
* devios bans Kabal
* devios bans Kabal
<Kabal>  </display>
<Kabal> </WorkSheet>
<Kabal> oops sorry guys
<Kabal> yeah oke sorry..
<ryanakca> Epo: just a second, we'll wait for this to stop
<ryanakca> ok
<Epo> Yes, and I can login
<devios> heheheh use poastebin or something dood
<Epo> So I can login yes, but I don't know linux commands
<ryanakca> Epo: are you logged in? don't go "sudo su"
<Epo> I'm logged in in some DOS windows sort of :)
<Epo> Before this black screen, I set my "aptsomething" to archive.kubuntu.com and it downloaded some stuff
<ryanakca> Epo: It's the shell, also called the terminal, the backbone (or one of the backbones) of linux
<Epo> For about 20mins
<ryanakca> Epo: try going "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Epo> I know my way around in DOS, but how do I, well, setup the desktop?
<ryanakca> try that
<Epo> I tried that using some manual but it said something about locked
<Epo> Maybe because I wasn't root at that time? (is possible, can't remember)
<ryanakca> yes, you need to do "sudo apt...." and not "apt...."
<ryanakca> sudo makes you root for that command
<Epo> but I can do sudo su, then be root, and then do just apt right?
<ryanakca> you weren't running it as root :)
<devios> the kubuntu live cd couldn't auomatically set up sound on my Dell Optiplex GX240
<Epo> This is a Sony VAIO laptop by the way
<Epo> Ok ryanakca, I'm going to try that right now
<arrinmurr> Epo: you should use "sudo -i" instead of "sudo su" if you want to get a root shell
<_mindspin> Epo enabling root is not recommended
<ryanakca> Epo: sudo su is bad.... just stick with sudo... once you get more experienced with linux, you might dare do "sudo su", but right now, you have a big possibility of messing your system up... :)
<Epo> Sorry, my dad "thaught" me that
<Epo> =)
<ryanakca> Epo: I'm talking out of experience, I literally destroyed my system in su... I deleted something or other... crash!
<_mindspin> it's one of the main differences between kubuntu and other distros
<Epo> I'll try it now, thanks alot for the help, I hope to be back soon ;)
<Epo> Thanks!
<ryanakca> kk.... so after you've done "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", go "shutdown -r now"
<ryanakca> and when it comes back up, it should, I repeat should give you graphical login screen :)
<Epo> Ok, I'll hope to join again in an linux irc client :)
<Epo> thanks!
<mr-roadster> hello
<ryanakca> JohnFlux: It's the only hard-drive :)  what would it be called now then?
<mr-roadster> doe anyone has installed krusader here?
<JohnFlux> ryanakca: check the bios
<devios> the kubuntu live cd couldn't auomatically set up sound on my Dell Optiplex GX240 - on-board sound.  anyone know how to fix?
<JohnFlux> ryanakca: put the hard disk on the primary channel ;)
<JohnFlux> ryanakca: and make sure it's a master
<djclue917> ryanakca: sudo fdisk -l
<ryanakca> in the bios is says something like "Hard-drive disc 1" or something or other
<ryanakca> djclue917: I can't do sudo in ash... I've tried :/
<djclue917> ryanakca: use a live cd, then execute the command. ;-)
<ryanakca> knoppix :)
<renewip> Hi, I want to pack my software into .DEB package file. How to do?
<JohnFlux> renewip: You file a bug requesting someone to package it
<ryanakca> renewip: did you want to install it as well?
<renewip> ryanakca: i want to compile my software in my system and install it in another one
<arrinmurr> renewip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackageBuilding
<ryanakca> JohnFlux: here: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/594471      that's the output of "sudo fdisk -l"...  it IS hda
<arrinmurr> renewip: and http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<Kabal> JohnFlux What is the key combination for process table?
<_mindspin> ps aux
<_mindspin> or top
<ryanakca> renewip: also, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages?highlight=%28CategoryMOTU%29
<Kabal> ps aux and top are CLI but in KDE?
<andred> Kabal: ctrl+esc
<_mindspin> yupor KsySV
<djclue917> Kabal: uh, use KSysGuard
<ryanakca> when I boot up kubuntu, I get this error message: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/594399
<Kabal> andred: Thanx :)
<ryanakca> I copied everything from my old 34gb hard drive to my new 200gb one because my 34gb hard-drive was making a wonderfull screeching sound :)   I used symantec ghost on some floppy from my cousin to copy it over
<Kabal> CTRL + ESC was the trick :)
<ryanakca> the output of "sudo fdisk -l" is located here: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/594471
<djclue917> ryanakca: i think you're trying to mount the top-level directories (/etc, /proc, /sys) in /root instead of /
<ryanakca> aye... I'll try editing grub with "e" at the menu... so change it to / instead of root?
<tristan_> When I use the list display in Konqueror, the files are written in green. How can I change this color to another?
<djclue917> ryanakca: you may check the GRUB config...
<cycus_zwisus> hello!!!!!!!!!!
<djclue917> ryanakca: i doubt that GRUB has something to do with this
<cycus_zwisus> what a binch of blind people
<djclue917> ryanakca: boot knoppix again, mount manually you HDD, then check the <mount point>/etc/fstab file
<djclue917> ryanakca: *your HDD
<ryanakca> djclue917: nope.. the grub config file is fine... kk
<djclue917> ryanakca: boot knoppix again, mount manually your HDD, then check the <mount point>/etc/fstab file
<nuky> is there a good webcam program for linux? that will allow me to network with the cam?
<ryanakca> djclue917: I think I've figured out my problem... I dont have a boot partition :S
<dimitri> g'day! how many days left (aprox) till dapper release?
<ryanakca> dimitri: too many... in my opinion
<ryanakca> Epo: it work?
<Epo> Hi again
<Epo> No, not really
<Epo> I dit the apt-get command, and downloaded 350MB
<Epo> It downloaded, then configured and after some time it was done
<Epo> I shutdown -r now, I boot up, and I get some graphic kubuntu welcome logo
<ryanakca> yes
<Epo> Then it initialises all the stuff, with the [ok]  next to it
<ryanakca> eh hunh...
<Epo> Then I see a flashing mouse cursus, I assume it tries to go into that mode, but in the end gives me the black screen
<Epo> cursor*
<DevGet> is it porrible to get reiser4 support in kubuntu 6.04 without compile the kernel by my own
<DevGet> possible*
<Epo> when I do the aptget command again it says I have nothing to update anymore
<Epo> Maybe it's a resolution problem?
<ryanakca> hmmm... my guess is that your Xorg server isn't properly configured...
<ryanakca> yeah...
<Epo> It asked me what resolution I wanted
<Epo> Or somehow I didn't understand the question
<Epo> It asked me to delete what I didn't want to use
<ryanakca> try going "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ryanakca> whats your video card?
<ryanakca> and ram...
<Epo> I highlighted 1280*800 (since I have Widescreen) and hit enter
<Epo> Then in continued like crazy
<Epo> GFX is a NVIDIA GF 5600 Go I think (it's a Sony VAIO laptop)
<Epo> 512 MB RAM
<ryanakca> aye, you should be fine... the first computer I tried installing linux on had 32mb ram and a 10 year old video card... didn't work...
<ryanakca> hmm
<Epo> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" >> I found that command before I downloaded all the stuff, but it wasn't reconfigure
<Epo> I got an error then, saying I didn't have xorg something
<ryanakca> do you know what the vertical refresh rate and horisontal sinc rate is?
<ryanakca> yes, you need to run it after you install it...
<Epo> Hmm, I don't know
<Epo> I usuually work in 1280*800, that's all I know
<Epo> Refresh rate is 60Hz I assume
<Epo> Since it's a laptop
<ryanakca> hmmm... well... I'll try to find you the howto I used to get it to work... um...
<ryanakca> Epo: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28xserver-xorg%29
<Epo> Would be great
<ryanakca> Epo: that got it working perfectly for me :)
<Epo> This Howto is intended for those who have installed or upgraded to Hoary, >> I on ly have Badger btw
<Epo> Breezy Badger
<Epo> Is that a problem?
<ryanakca> I used it when upgrading from breezy to dapper
<ryanakca> shouldn't be...
<Epo> Ok, I can test it now, this is another machine so I'll sat yon
<Epo> stay on*
<ryanakca> and go "startx" in your user login (like once you've logged in with bash, go "startx" to test configurations...). if that configuration doesn't work, go Ctrl-Alt-Backspace...
<ryanakca> btw... no garantee that what I tell you will work for you.. I'm just telling you what I did to get it to work... might be completly different for a laptop with an lcd screen than for a desktop computer with a crt...
<Epo> Hm ok
<Epo> I did the whole<setup
<Epo> It ended now, should I reboot?
<ryanakca> it work?
<ryanakca> try "startx"
<Epo> I don't know yet
<Epo> ok
<ryanakca> and go Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to get out
<Epo> Server already active for siaplay 0
<Epo> err
<Epo> display 0
<ryanakca> ps aux | grep xorg
<Epo> I need to type that?
<Epo> ctrl alt backspace doesn't do anything
<ryanakca> then go "kill -9 <pidofxorgserver>"
<Epo> I can't type the straight /
<ryanakca> yes
<ryanakca> ps aux | grep xorg
<ryanakca> d'you see the pid of xorg there?
<Epo> I would type it by alt 124 right?
<Epo> But I can't put in numbers without shift
<Epo> But shift and alt together doesn't work
<Epo> How else can I put in  | ?
<ryanakca> what d'you mean alt 124?
<ryanakca> ???
<Epo> How did you type the  |  ?
<Epo> I just copied it here, but I don't know how to put it on the ubuntu pc
<ryanakca> I go shift-<keytotheleftof1>
<ryanakca> you know the key that is beside one and about tab?
<Epo> the console button for games?
<ryanakca> experiment with that one... just press it, then try alt-key, then shift-key...
<HymnToLife> ryanakca> square ?
<Epo> ok
<ryanakca> sure... "square"
<HymnToLife> 
<ryanakca> wadda wadda... what you talking about HymnToLife...
<HymnToLife> isn't it the key above tab N
<HymnToLife> ?*
<ryanakca> that key gives me these caracters: # \ |
<ryanakca> yes, the key above tab, and to the left of 1
<Epo> Aha
<HymnToLife> different keymaps I assume
<Epo> I got some output
<Epo> But it doesn't make sense to me =)
<HymnToLife> pastebin it epo
<ryanakca> ok, can you write it in pastebin?
<ryanakca> What HymnToLife said...
<Epo> 8409, can that be the pif?
<Epo> pid*
<ryanakca> kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Epo> what is pastebin?
<HymnToLife> !pastbin
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Epo> Oh, I'll just type it, it's judt one line
<Epo> Sec
<ryanakca> put your output on it
<ryanakca> oh, just one line doesn't sound too too good... most likely the pid of "grep xorg"...  anywais, go 'head, I might be wrong :)
<rysiek|pl> hi there
<Epo> epo    8409 0.0 0.1   3120   784   tty1   R+  16:25  0:00  grep xorg
<Epo> that's all
<rysiek|pl> anyone knows why /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh doesn't get called upon bootup? as it definetely *should* get called
<Epo> pid = process ID or something right?
<Epo> So I needn to kill the X process?
<rysiek|pl> or rather: it get's called, checks if USplash is running, and if so, it exits, as (as in a comment in this script is said): it will get called later. and it doesn't get called later :|
<ice> I get alot of crashed erros when loading kde
<_jeff> hi everyone
<_jeff> does anyone here use kword?
<ice> in fact its so bad that the crash box is in a loop
<_jeff> lol
<ice> and takes up my memory
<ice> can someone help me fix this
<_jeff> that sucks man
<Epo> kill -9 numberofxorg should do the job I guess
<Epo> But what's xorg's pid?
<_mindspin> ps aux
<_jeff> does anyone know how to see your word count in kword?
<Epo> i did that
<Epo> epo    8409 0.0 0.1   3120   784   tty1   R+  16:25  0:00  grep xorg
<Epo> this was the output of it
<rysiek|pl> _jeff: why not using OpenOffice? ;)
<_jeff> ok
<_jeff> hi guys
<_jeff> does anyone know how to get a word count in kword?
<Epo> ryanakca, you still there?
<ryanakca> Epo: back, sorry... phone... umm... that didn't give you the pid... umm
<Epo> Oh sorry for interupting
<Epo> I reboot instead, maybe it loads up now
<ryanakca> aye, give it a go...
<Epo> A litte, I have color, kinda distorted but yea
<Epo> Nope, distorted weird colors, tries to go into desktop mode, and then sends me to black login screen
<ryanakca> do you see anything...
<ryanakca> drats
<ryanakca> ummm
<Epo> I see a crosslike cursor fora second
<rysiek|pl> Epo: are you guys trying to get the PID of a running XOrg process?
<Epo> Btw : that ps aux command for xorg always had other numbers for each output
<Epo> Is that  aproblem?
<Epo> yes rysiek|pl  :)
<rysiek|pl> well, XOrg doesn't run as XOrg nor xorg
<ryanakca> xserver?
<Epo> Well yeah, I back at my black login screen now, what should I do?
<rysiek|pl> try: ps aux | grep X
<ryanakca> ah
<rysiek|pl> /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<rysiek|pl> that's the bastard ;)
<Epo> Do I have to do the config again?
<ryanakca> oh, and btw... remember that example last time? the pid will be where the 8409 was :)
<rysiek|pl> and what is the problem, actually? :)
<ryanakca> Epo: might as well... it didn't work when you booted up... so
<Epo> Yeah, but it differed everytimr I did the command
<Epo> Always other numbers
<Epo> Ok, I'll go trhough "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" again
<rysiek|pl> Epo: it will always be different numbers
<ryanakca> his screen is distorted... he followed this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ryanakca> its the article/wiki I used when I had the same problem he had, sadly, it hasn't worked for him
<Epo> ryanakca: I didn't really follow it
<Epo> I did what you suggested :)
<ryanakca> meh... then follow it!
<Epo> Ok :)
<Epo> Btw, the fiest config question troubles me, what do I choose?
<Epo> vesa? vga? ati?
<rysiek|pl> wait a minute - it's for Hoary, right?
<ryanakca> breezy
<rysiek|pl> m'kay
<Epo> Breezy Badger afaik
<ryanakca> it worked for me on breezy and on dapper
<rysiek|pl> I mean the tutorial :)
<rysiek|pl> ok
<ryanakca> its an article for fixing Xorg when upgrading for hoary to breezy
<rysiek|pl> Epo: try "vesa" for a start
<rysiek|pl> it works almost on everything
<ryanakca> no, for upgrading to hoary
<Epo> I did thzt the first time to, I'll do vesa ok
<Epo> :ok, config done
<Epo> Now, for the pid of xorg
<ryanakca> ps aux | grep X
<Epo> did that, got 3 lines
<Epo> oine for root, 2 for epo
<ryanakca> then you gep something like this: "epo    pid  0.0 0.1   3455 234  tty1..." or something simmilar...
<ryanakca> ok... pastebin please :)
<Epo> root's line points to the dir rysiek|pl  just mentioned
<ryanakca> ok, sudo kill -9 pid
<Epo> How can I pastebin it? I can't do anything without my deskttop
<ryanakca> for the one by root that points to the dir rysiek had
<ryanakca> kill the pid from the root one
<Epo> holy shnitzel
<Epo> I hacked my own machine!
<Epo> I mean, I got the login screen :)
<ryanakca> it worked?
<Epo> That kill command did it, I had to add sudo before it though
<Epo> yeah, I'll try to login nox
<Epo> now*
<ryanakca> startx
<ryanakca> it work?
<Epo> I'm in the desktop environment
<ryanakca> so you can see colors and all?
* rysiek|pl rejoices :)
<Epo> The only problem is I'm working ina square of my screen
<ryanakca> no fuzy blurry stuff?
<Epo> Yes, color and mouse work
<ryanakca> :)
<Epo> I'll fix that resolution shit later
<ryanakca> ok... is it a crt?
<Epo> Laptop LCD I suppose
<Epo> widescreen, 14,4'', or how much is it
<ryanakca> aye... another thing I just thought of... you could've booted the livecd and copy pasted the xorg.conf file :)
<Epo> I choose 14inch in the setup screen
<Epo> chose*
<Epo> But can I try to reboot now, and will it go directly in desktop modus?.
<ryanakca> should
<Epo> right imz do that
<DjDarkman> hi ,how can i restart alsa?
<Epo> damn, I hate keyboards I'm not used to
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> heh... I'm used to a french canadian keyboard, and everywhere I go, I'm surrounded by english/us keyboards...
<djclue917> DjDarkman: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa reload
<DjDarkman> how can i find out what is using my soundcard?
<_mindspin> kcontrol
<Epo> Hm, I found the display config by rightclicking on the desktop  but I could only choose 640x480
<Epo> That's why the window is so small, the rest of my screen is unused
<rysiek|pl> Epo: you have to edit the config file
<Epo> That can be fixed later, right?
<_mindspin> 14'' is a rather small monitor
<Epo> I have a widescreen
<Epo> 15,4'' it is :)
<rysiek|pl> you would either have to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-common (i think that's the package's name) or manually edit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Epo> I'll try the manual edit
<_mindspin> try the first
<Epo> Err, is that rightclick edit? =)
<Epo> I'm a annoyed Windows user, so have mercy
<_mindspin> so you can select resolution in dialigue
<ryanakca> to switch from kubuntu to ubuntu or xubuntu without having to downloading an install disk, you just go "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" once you've got "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" (if you want to get rid of kubuntu)   and vice versa for ubuntu - kde or xubuntu, right?
<Epo> I did that config twice already, I found the dialogs confusing
<_mindspin> and the configfile not?
<Epo> So when asked, I selectr 102x768 and hit enter, right?
<Epo> I didn't even see the conf file ;)
<Epo> 1024*
<_mindspin> you can select more than one
<rysiek|pl> Epo: when asked, select the modes you want to use
<Epo> I don't know how to do that
<Epo> Default, 1024, 800 and 640 were on
<Epo> Yet I could only chose 640
<_mindspin> by hitting space to select?
<rysiek|pl> you have them all listed - just select them with the arrow keys and hit enter - an "*" shows next to the selected ones
<Epo> Aha space to select, I'll try that lol
<rysiek|pl> argh, space, not enter :] 
<djclue917> ryanakca: nothing would really be removed if you remove kubuntu-desktop package because it's just a metapackage
<Epo> Hm, when I rebooted back to black screen
<_mindspin> sure
<DoctorMO> hey all
<Epo> By doing the ps aux and kill again I got to the alright login screen again
<_mindspin> 640x480?
<DoctorMO> I'm updating my sisters computer remotly and I'm geting alot of errors with apt-get update
<Epo> Yeah, 64
<Epo> 640*
<DoctorMO> Most of the servers are responding with: Bad header line
<DoctorMO> how can I fix this?
<Epo> But what if I change it into dpkg-reconfigure and so on, but if I reboot it's all gone?
<_mindspin> Ctrl Alt Backspace will kill xserver
<Epo> But is it normal you got the shell when you boot up?
<Epo> I'd like to have the graphic login scree
<_mindspin> You'll have
<_mindspin> but you want it running the correct reolution amI right?
<Epo> Of course, but first I want it to boot, go to the login screen (instead of thr black shell thing)
<Epo> Or is that irrelivant?
<_mindspin> btw. which version of kubuntu do you use?
<Epo> 5.10
<Epo> Breezy Badger
<_mindspin> ok
<rysiek|pl> brb, rebooting
<_mindspin> when you log in via the GUI xserver has to run with correct parameters
<_mindspin> if those are not correct you will have no fun with either kde or gnome or whatever
<maenty> anyone here knows how to edit the media:/ in KDE ?
<_mindspin> what do you want to do maenty ?
<Epo> I see _mindspin ... do I need to run the kdpg-reconfigure thing again when I reboot?
<maenty> how to edit the functionality of it? or is it just forced so that every KDE users have to have the desktop icons of mounted drives automatically? And because this media:/ does not even work in my KDE anymore so it only adds the DVD there
<_mindspin> Epo: you have to get it configured correct once..
<DoctorMO> maenty: it's related to how kde mounts devices in the local userspace instead of the global space which would require root access
<Epo> Hm, I wonder which option I set wrong then
<Epo> I'll try to configure it again
<maenty> _mindspin: Basically what I would like to do is to have fast way to browse my files. I have noticed that even though this media:/ thing does not work properly, I can still add a shortcut to certain folders in the desktop so that when I click it I can browse files. I don't like desktop icons at all and I'd like to remove them, instead of that I would like to have a shortcut to file browsing in "system tray" but adding custom shortcuts there seems to be impos
<Epo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg right?
<_mindspin> so add filemanager
<_mindspin> maenty: open menu grab konqueror with your mouse and add it to control bar
<DoctorMO> maenty: it should be posible to create a sys tray extention and remove the desktop icons with kde desktop pref panel
<_mindspin> I hope I understood what you wanna do
<maenty> I managed to remove desktop icons now
<maenty> _mindspin: I don't have konqueror anywhere, just the web browser is in the menu
<_mindspin> doesn't matter, I have konqui for filebrowsing
<maenty> _mindspin: yap, but where do I move it from?
<_mindspin> K->internet->konqueror
<maenty> _mindspin: it seems nothing can be added to the systray just by moving, I should use the "add" menu which has only limited programs and I can't make custom ones
<_mindspin> I dragged and dropped without any problem
<maenty> when I try to drop it, it only goes to one of the icons which are already there, and it opens the program of that icon
<_mindspin> hehe
<maenty> and it seems to be not possible to find a place between the icons, as when one icon selection stosp, the other starts
<_mindspin> so you'll need space
<maenty> how can I make systray editable?
<_mindspin> dunno, kcontrol?
<Epo> Ok _mindspin , I went trough the config again, kill the x process, now the login screen is bigger
<Epo> It's still a square (my screen isn't, since it's widescreen), but this is fair enough
<Epo> I think I'll have 800 or 1024 now
<Epo> It seems to be 1024x768 @ 85 Hz
<Epo> That's ok for now, thanks for all the help
<Epo> Not all IRC channels are this helpful :)
<_mindspin> did you enable higher resolutions?
<_mindspin> try wiki and forum, it's very helpful
<_mindspin> maenty: I once recockned something about systray, but cannot find it now
<_mindspin> it worked all the time for me
<maenty> _mindspin: I got it now, I had to make the Applet Handles visibles in the configuration
<maenty> _mindspin: Applet Handle is the one that I have to drag to create space
<jcarter> anyone here have a dell latitude d600?
<maenty> _mindspin: and then I simplly just moved a shortcut that I had done to desktop
<_mindspin> that#s how it should work
<maenty> _mindspin: thanks for help, i appreciate it
<_mindspin> yw
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cu all
<maenty> storage media button seems to be exactly what I would have wanted there, except that media:/ doesn't work in my KDE so I had to do the shortcuts to the mounted drives by myself
* mth`MAW Ist mal weg: for a walk
<Epo> Sorry to bother again _mindspin , but when I shutdown my system and turn it off again, it goes into the black screen again
<Epo> I can get into the desktop, by killing that x process, but isn't there another way?
<Epo> Like... "go to the login screen now, bitch"?
<_mindspin> that should be the regular behaviour
<Epo> err, first sentence, "turn it ON again"*
<Epo> sadly, it doesn't
<Epo> I just get "login"
<Epo> and then a command prompt
<_mindspin> when you logged off you were on GUI or console?
<Epo> gui
<Epo> rightclick, shutdown
<_JuDgEn_> how do i get VIA Sata Raid support to work in kubuntu?
<_mindspin> type startx and the GUI will appear, check whats your default log on the log in screen
<Epo> ctrl alt backspace doesn't work to get rid of the blackscreen
<Epo> I treid that before : startx gives me an "already running'" error
<Epo> That's why I needed to kill it myself in order to get to the login screen
<Antiquitus> Epo: you haveing a problem with your X?
<_mindspin> yup
<Epo> Quite, it's a long story, first time ubuntu/kubuntu user, btw
<Antiquitus> Whats it doing?
<Antiquitus> I only joined now so don't have the story unfortunately...
<Epo> Well, I had troubles installing kubuntu then I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Epo> It downloaded a bunch, but I couldn't get to the desktop environment, I only saw the command prompt
<Epo> So I was advised to config the xorg, which I did multiple times
<Antiquitus> So you didn't even see the desktop environment while you installed off the CD?
<Epo> Then I looked up the xorg pid, killed the process and there was the login screen I wanted
<maenty> _mindspin: it seems it didn't work in the end
<maenty> _mindspin: in desktop i can "create new -> link to device -> /mnt/storage"
<Epo> The poroblem was it was in 640
<maenty> _mindspin: however, when I try to drag that link to the systray, the link becomes unusable
<Antiquitus> okay. what graphics card are you using?
<Epo> I changed it to 1024 succesfully, but when I boot it goes into cmd prompt auto, and not into the loginscreen I want
<Epo> It's a laptop, Sony VAIO centrino with a Nvidia GF 5600 Go (as far as I'm aware)
<Antiquitus> And if you <ALT> + F7 do you get the login screen?
<Antiquitus> That is just after you have booted up.
<Epo> Damn, that worked
<Epo> What does that button do as a command?
<Antiquitus> You see, there are multiple "virtual" terminals available to you when you boot up. ALT + Fx switches to terminal x
<Epo> Ok, I can get easily to the loginscreen now, how do I config it it goes to that mode automatocally?
<Antiquitus> the GUI desktop runs on 7. to get it to go there automatically, humm. let me have a look on my box quick.
<Antiquitus> Usually it just does ;)
<Epo> Ok, super :)
<Epo> It's no disaster if I can't fix that now
<Antiquitus> Epo: what do you get from the command: cat /etc/inittab | grep initdefault
<Antiquitus> This should be okay but best to check to be sure..
<Epo> Hm, I'm in the desktop now, where do I type that?
<Antiquitus> click on applications -> System tools -> new teminal
<Antiquitus> and type it in there.
<Antiquitus> Should give you something like this once you type the command in
<Antiquitus> bradley@almira:~$ cat /etc/inittab | grep initdefault
<Antiquitus> id:2:initdefault:
<raveneye> Gudevening
<Epo> Ok, I can't find the terminal, I'm ashamed
<raveneye> terminal or console?
<Epo> Aha, it is Konsole
<Epo> This feels strange as an experienced Windows user
<Epo> Beginning all anew :)
<raveneye> lol ok terminal indeed...
<raveneye> if you want to jump to the console try [ctrl alt F1 to F6] 
<_mindspin> maenty: Sorry, but Im working, are you sure the path to binary fits? have a look at the properties of the link
<raveneye> and [alt F7]  to jump back
<maenty> _mindspin: the link was to a file named storage.desktop
<_mindspin> you need the path to the binary
<djclue917> raveneye: uh, those are called virtual terminals... you shouldn't use them unless necessary because you already have terminal emulators like Konsole, xterm, etc.
<maenty> _mindspin: I found another way. There seems to be a special button that can be added: "Quick Browser" which lets me browse it directly from there, or open it in conqueror. I think I could get used to that
<Epo> id:2:initdefault: , that was the output
<EnglishStan> need help!!! where do i go?
<cycus_zwisus> kubuntu is too easy, what should i try next?
<Antiquitus> Epo: Sorry, I got disconnected.
<Epo> No prob at all :)
<maenty> EnglishStan: #kubuntu is a good place to go if you need help :)
<Antiquitus> Epo: you manage to run that command?
<Epo> This chatzilla doesn't even show joins/quits
<EnglishStan> ok lol, i need to install VLC player, and i typed the commands that it said on the site, but nothing happens
<Epo> I didn't even notice
<maenty> EnglishStan: Also you might want to browse the ubuntu forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<EnglishStan> i am a linux virgin
<Epo> yes Antiquitus , the output was as you predicted
<djclue917> cycus_zwisus: what is your problem?
<maenty> EnglishStan: I installed VLC just some time ago. Did you type sudo apt-get install vlc ?
<EnglishStan> i typed apt-get install vlc, but not sudo
<Antiquitus> Epo: okay, I wonder what else could be the problem. btw, you can also use gaim or xchat to talk on irc. They both show you all the messages.
<maenty> EnglishStan: You need to type sudo first, so you are installing it as "root"
<cycus_zwisus> i'd like to try something more ambitious than kubuntu
<maenty> EnglishStan: try again like this: sudo apt-get install vlc
<maenty> EnglishStan: Then type in your password when it asks
<Epo> Is it on my machine already? Or do I have to do apt-get xchat in the terminal or something?
<HymnToLife> the Breezy VLC sucks ass though
<EnglishStan> the command window dissapeared, do i need to open a terminal window and do it there?
<maenty> HymnToLife: What do you recommend?
<raveneye> djclue971 You are so right. but bad habbits are hard to overcome.
<Antiquitus> Epo: I think its already installed, let me find it on my machine.
<HymnToLife> using another VLC
<HymnToLife> I compiled mine from source
<djclue917> cycus_zwisus: why do you even bother asking that question here??? try Gentoo.
<cycus_zwisus> (k)ubuntu is the easiest distro, now i'd like to try something a BIT more challenging :)
<Antiquitus> Epo: check in Applications -> Internet.
<HymnToLife> the Breezy build lacks a _lot_ of stuff
<maenty> HymnToLife: VLC seems to be only thing that plays at least some video files. Kaffeine does not play any video files I have
<Epo^^> Aha, it already had Konversation
<maenty> HymnToLife: sounds interesting.. how do I do this?
<djclue917> cycus_zwisus: challenging? try debian
<cycus_zwisus> is there only one step between (k)ubuntu and gentoo? i don't think so
<EnglishStan> i got an error
<maenty> HymnToLife: Probably your way will also work with amd64? (compiling by myself)
<maenty> EnglishStan: what does the error say?
<HymnToLife> maenty> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127563
<djclue917> cycus_zwisus: better yet, try to build your own distro if you really want some hard work
<Epo^^> Any ideas what I should try next, Antiquitus ?
<HymnToLife> yes it will
<Tom_Kidd> Whenever I try to visit a website in konqueror I get ..
<Tom_Kidd> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<Tom_Kidd>  klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<maenty> HymnToLife: great, thanks alot!
<EnglishStan> cannot get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<maenty> EnglishStan: are you sure you typed "sudo" in the beginning of line?
<EnglishStan> yeah, then my password
<HymnToLife> maenty> if you never compiled stuff before, you'll certainly have a bit of trouble, feel free to pm me :)
<maenty> hmm.. strange, maybe some more experienced can help EnglishStan with apt-get?
<cycus_zwisus> i don't want hard work, the problem is all my colleagues laugh at me because i use such an easy distribution
<maenty> EnglishStan: I'm just a beinnger myself too, installed linux on sunday
<HymnToLife> what's the problem EnglishStan ?
<raveneye> cycus_zwisus if you like a challenge try Debian Etch... and if you really like adventure try Debian Sid or Gentoo and if you consider yourself a diehard FreeBSD and if you really want to go the masochist route OpenBSD
<EnglishStan> maybe my password is wrong, is it the same password as the login password?
<HymnToLife> yes
<maenty> HymnToLife: I've done some compiling before, but just by make/make install etc
<Antiquitus> Epo^^: I can't think of anything off hand...
* Antiquitus scratches his head.
<HymnToLife> well, follow the topic then it explains it all
<EnglishStan> HymnToLife: trying to install the VLC player
<Epo^^> No problem, it's no problem it doesn't go auto
<Epo^^> I can just press alt F7 when I boot right?
<Epo^^> Then everything is ok
<HymnToLife> hmm you're a beginner so maybe compiling is not the best thing to do
<cycus_zwisus> i think debian is a good idea
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install vlc doesn't work ?
<maenty> EnglishStan: the more I use linux, the more I like it :) Don't get discouraged even though you might have some difficulties in the beginning. When you learn how to do things Linux is great
<Antiquitus> Epo^^: there is a file where you can tell it what terminal to start in at boot, I just can't remember where it is %)
<djclue917> cycus_zwisus: why do you even care? we have the power to choose what we want to use. if you're productive in kubuntu, then just stick with it, if not, then maybe you could find some other distro that would suit your needs best
<cycus_zwisus> thanks
<EnglishStan> no, it asks for a password
<Antiquitus> Epo^^: have you tried to reboot just for luck?
<HymnToLife> enter it then :)
<Epo^^> I'll remain here as much as I can Antiquitus , when you think of it again, would you let me know?
<HymnToLife> it's the same you use to login
<Epo^^> I was planning to reboot just now, Antiquitus
<EnglishStan> i did, and got an error
<HymnToLife> which one ?
<raveneye> cyus_zwisius just be carefull you read the Releasenotes that come with the install cd or the dailybuilds.... Etch is not stable so you might be in for a rough ride...
<Epo^^> so, rebooting!
<EnglishStan> then root password = login password???
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> there is no root password on ubuntu
<maenty> HymnToLife: I'm not so new, I used to have Red Hat as my only OS for half a year in 2002-2003, however I haven't used linux since that and I'm learning things again :)
<cycus_zwisus> but it's obvious that using  kubuntu i'm not gonna learn much
<HymnToLife> well, at least it's disabled by default
<djclue917> cycus_zwisus: it's not like that you know. it's just a matter of exploring the distro.
<cycus_zwisus> will using debain teach me how linux really works?
<EnglishStan> o, i think i have sussed it, but it says can't find VLC
<maenty> HymnToLife: what is this MKV that this thread talks about? Will it also play all other stuff like divx, WMVs, .movs etc if I compile by myself?
<Tom_Kidd> cycus_zwisus: Use LFS if you REALLY want to learn
<Tom_Kidd> :)
<HymnToLife> maenty> well the Ubuntu build is crappy but not to the point of not playing divxes
<EnglishStan> Could not find Package VLC... I didn't get that before vecause Package manager was open
<djclue917> cycus_zwisus: by the way, what's their justification in labelling kubuntu as an easy distro? as a matter of fact, kubuntu's installer is not as pleasant to the eyes as compared to the other distros' GUI installers
<HymnToLife> but MKV is definitely not the only thing it lacks
<raveneye> if you are willing to read yes.... but dont make the mistake to confuse X and Gnome or KDE with linux. if you want to learn linux.... apt-get remove --purge x-window-system and do your stuff on the commandline.
<cycus_zwisus> Tom_Kidd, you don't get it, using ubuntu i'll be able to cope with ubuntu only
<HymnToLife> EnglishStan> ok, your souces?list is bad
<frank23> HymnToLife: what? VLC doesnt play mkv in ubuntu?
<Tom_Kidd> cycus_zwisus: And what can they do that you can't?
<cycus_zwisus> which distro is more like 'universal'?
<djclue917> cycus_zwisus: if you want to learn, try to break a distro and then try to fix it. then you'll learn
<HymnToLife> frank23> nope it doesn't
<HymnToLife> the defaut build at least
<EnglishStan> so how do i get the read the VLC package??
<cycus_zwisus> djclude917, i've tried it many times :P
<HymnToLife> EnglishStan> run kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<raveneye> cycus maybe you should try slackware.
<Tom_Kidd> cycus_wizus: Although, for an alternative I suggest Slackware, or Gentoo. Though, Gentoo is a bit harder.
<cycus_zwisus> what about archlinux?
<Tom_Kidd> Well, you said universal? Slackware is widely used, yet it doesn't quite 'hold your hand'
<Tom_Kidd> Never used archlinux :\
<djclue917> cycus_zwisus: if you're an ubuntu user, then you're an ubuntu user. it's not humanly possible to use and get familiarized with all the linux distros out there.
<lolziac> i need help from ppl who do webdesign here :D to tell me what kind of applications to use for HTML and PHP editing
<frank23> HymnToLife: you're right. I guess I always used kaffeine for mkv
<EnglishStan> i done that HymnToLife, now what?
<LeeJunFan> lolziac: quanta
<lolziac> ???
<HymnToLife> frank23> I did too, but I prefer VLC so I compiled it myself to make it read MKVs
<lolziac> LeeJunFan: is that installed in default installation
<djclue917> lolziac: Quanta+
<HymnToLife> EnglishStan> delete everything in the file
<cycus_zwisus> but it's hard to cope with other distros if you know ubuntu only
<LeeJunFan> lolziac: no, you can apt-get install kdewebdev
<EnglishStan> is that wise?
<cycus_zwisus> i need something transitional between ubuntu and gentoo, for instance :)
<Tom_Kidd> Slackware
<raveneye> Installing Gentoo is something for people with alot of patience a powerfull processor and lotsa bandwith.
<lolziac> i thank you LeeJunFan and djclue917
<Tom_Kidd> There is nothing exactly like
<lolziac> :d
<Tom_Kidd> Gentoo though
<HymnToLife> EnglishStan> and paste this instead : ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127563
<Tom_Kidd> Slackware is different from Gentoo in most places, though Slackware you'll probably learn alot of Linux in general
<HymnToLife> nope, I meant this sorry : http://membres.lycos.fr/mafiaboy03/sources.list
<jarlath> When I reset my router, the essid reverted to 'default' and kubuntu was unable to connect to it. Does this mean that I cant use my wireless on other networks?
<djclue917> cycus_zwisus: why do you say so? would you be using all those distros as well that you're so eager to specialize in all of them?
<cycus_zwisus> no, i'd like to use the most stable and most reliable one in the future
<cycus_zwisus> kubuntu will never be one
<EnglishStan> HymnToLife: now what?
<frank23> cycus_zwisus: then run debian stable
<HymnToLife> close the file (don't forget to save the changes) and run sudo apt-get update
<leafw> is anyone using koffice 1.4? Is the chart working for spreadsheets?
<EnglishStan> hold on, i'm a bit behind lol
<leafw> can anyone test that it works?
<LeeJunFan> cycus_zwisus: that all depends on what you want to do. What you consider stable - and what apps you need to be stable.
<EnglishStan> HymnToLife: http://membres.lycos.fr/mafiaboy03/sources.list is not known on line 1
<HymnToLife> ?
<raveneye> cycus_zwisus the most stable and reliable is without any doubt Debian Stable (Sarge)
<HymnToLife> what d'you mean ?
<Tom_Kidd> cycus_zwisus: Gentoo isn't that hard.. You just have to read the documentation and if you think you can't remember exactly how to install it then write notes or print it. In the Live CD you can actually use the graphical installer which is quite easier. Gentoo allows top-line customization of packages, since they're all built from sources. It's also got a large thriving community. I've liked what I've used from it and am considering going to i
<EnglishStan> thats ehat i got when running the sudo apt-get update
<HymnToLife> it works like a charm for me
<raveneye> Drawbacks of Debian Stable are that the sofware outdates pretty fast. Since they dont have a fixed release cycle
<HymnToLife> I think you made a mistake while copy/pasting
<LeeJunFan> it's outdated when you install it. But stable - yes
<EnglishStan> i think i got the membres mixed, i didn't copy and paste you see, i spelt it members lol, i'll retry lol
<Tom_Kidd> Also: Gentoo has a largely updated automated portage system where you'll find tons of applications and many versions of them
<frank23> cycus_zwisus: Tom_Kidd yeah but if you want to learn linux in "general" gentoo is pretty unique, I don't think many other distros use portage
<cycus_zwisus> Tom_Kidd, i'm afraid i'm not experienced enough yet to use gentoo
<HymnToLife> EnglishStan> lol
<maenty> HymnToLife: pm
<HymnToLife> I got no pm...
<bmw> Hi!  Question: Trying to get nettools-status-applet to work uinder Kubuntu.  Can't seem to get it to work.  THoughts?
<Tom_Kidd> frank23: If he wants to learn Linux in general, he needs to work on a LFS.. Otherwise there is no choice but learning specific distros..
<_epo> Hm, Antiquitus ... I went trhough the config again, and I enabled some more resolutions
<raveneye> LOL trust me you dont want gentoo if you dont have some computing power and tons of bandwith... I gave it a shot and gave up after a succesfull base install.... the compiling makes it nervewrecking...
<EnglishStan> HymnToLife: still got same message :(
<HymnToLife> hmm
<cycus_zwisus> ok, thanks, i think i'll try debian sarge
<_epo> When I go into the GUI display I only have the option between 1024, 800 and 640, the refresh rate is defaulf "0"
<HymnToLife> save the sources.list file to your /home
<HymnToLife> (use Ctrl+S, save the file to /Home/user)
<Tom_Kidd> Sadly my computer is hating the new Gentoo iso, isolinux plugs me with an error every time so I'm working on that
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu is debian-based so maybe it won't be that hard to learn debian
<HymnToLife> maenty> did you register your nick ?
<_epo> Is there another way to change the available modes than to do "kdpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" all the time?
<HymnToLife> PMs won't work if you didn't
<maenty> HymnToLife: oh.. right
<Tom_Kidd> cycus_zwisus: Good idea, Debian is probably a little harder and it's the preprocessor to MANY OS.
<EnglishStan> HymnToLife: home folder: /root/ <--- ????
<HymnToLife> no
<frank23> cycus_zwisus: debian stable is fine if you need STABLE but with kubuntu you would have more recent software and still learn how to use a deb based distro
<HymnToLife> /home/user
<maenty> I'll try to find how to register
<Tom_Kidd> You'd probably learn more off of Debian, but it's essentially alot of the same.
<HymnToLife> maenty> /msg nickserv register password
<cycus_zwisus> i don't really need recent sodtware
<_admin> join #kawanua
<cycus_zwisus> software*
<EnglishStan> type /nickserv register <email> <password>
<EnglishStan> or something like that
<Epo^^> No thoughts? I want my Kubuntu in 1280 (I have Widescreen)
<HymnToLife> EnglishStan> did you save the file to your /home ?
<HymnToLife> hmm
<EnglishStan> yeah, still the same, something about not know in line 1 on source list
<HymnToLife> tell me, you didn't paste the URL into your sources.list did you ?
<EnglishStan> yeah lol
<cycus_zwisus> ok, have a nice evening
<HymnToLife> well
<HymnToLife> you ned to paste the content s of the file :D
<HymnToLife> open it in your web browser ;)
<cycus_zwisus> bye
<EnglishStan> hahahaha..
<EnglishStan> i'll learn, ok, gonna get the list
<HymnToLife> haha, no problem :)
<bmw> Anyone got an idea of how to get nettools-status-applet to work?
<raveneye> time to eat... later
<EnglishStan> HymnToLife: seems to be working :D.... i love you lol
<EnglishStan> just unpacking :D
<HymnToLife> haha you're welcome
<HymnToLife> then you can run sudo apt-get install vlc
<EnglishStan> so to basically to install stuff, just follw that procedure.... ???
<HymnToLife> no
<EnglishStan> :(
<EnglishStan> :P
<HymnToLife> just type the sudo apt-ge installyou don't need to mss with the sources.list anymore
<EnglishStan> thats what i meant lol
<HymnToLife> ok :)
<HymnToLife> hmm you're running KDE right ?
<HymnToLife> did you upgrade to 3.5.1
<HymnToLife> ?
<EnglishStan> i got an error again, i'll use my ubuntu irc, this is a pain in the arse moving from 1 comp to another, lol, brb
<EngStan> hello, it's me again lol
<EngStan> how do you cut and paste from the terminal window?
<Apocs> Hi
<EngStan> it says it's installed... do i need to reboot or something??
<HymnToLife> nope
<HymnToLife> just run vlc
<Apocs> Isn't it possible to run a FTP server on Kubuntu 5.10?
<EngStan> ah, i see it on the list
<HymnToLife> Apocs> of course it is
<EngStan> wicked, it worked, that was hard work, it just goes to show how lazy us windows users are lmao
<Apocs> hmm, i've installed pure-ftpd but i cant start it :s
<Apocs> made a quick boot (CTRL+ALT+Backspace)
<HymnToLife> that's not a rebootit just kills X
<EngStan> ok, how do i make desktop icons? it looks a bit bare
<HymnToLife> hmm
<Apocs> but it still won't start
<HymnToLife> just drag and drop the VLC menu ico to your desktop I think
<EngStan> excellent, now how to i add recycle bin to my desktop??? :P
<Apocs> trying a hard reboot, brb
<HymnToLife> hmm I don't know
<HymnToLife> I never use my desktop anyway, it's always emptyI have everything on panels
<EngStan> ok, cool.... i just wanted to make it a bit like window until i get used to it
<EngStan> thanks  for your help.... i'm  getting in the bath, i am going out on the piss tonight :D
<raveneye> burp... now that was some serious chow.
<DarkAdmiral> welches ist das beste p2p filesharing programm fr linux?
<DarkAdmiral> limewire gefllt mir nicht so....
<DarkAdmiral> which is the best p2p filesharing application?
<HymnToLife> DarkAdmiral> buy CDs
<_mindspin> fish
<_mindspin> no
<_mindspin> just ajoke
<DarkAdmiral> HymnToLife: i like to download trial versions with p2p apps^^
<HymnToLife> why ?
<HymnToLife> I use ddl for those, better bandwidth
<Apocs> hmm, didn't work
<lolziac> kbuntuuu rulezzzzz :D
<Tm_T> ok
<DeBert> What's Kubuntu?
<lolziac> ubuntu with KDE
<lolziac> i think
<lolziac> :d
<DeBert> KDE?
<lolziac> GUI
<lolziac> graphical user interface
<dumezil> when i click on a link in an application (ie my mail app or irc client), it should pass it to my web browser, but it doesn't...  how do i fix this?
<lolziac> i got that problem also, but i have it with aMSN
<DeBert> you have seet default browser in control center?
<dumezil> where do i set that?
<DeBert> u use konqueror or firefox?
<dumezil> firefox
<DeBert> you can do it in firefox in settings
<DeBert> ah, found it in system settings. Go User Account/Default Applications, and change it there.
<lolziac> do u use gnome or kde
<lolziac> DeBert:
<DeBert> kde
<lolziac> found it
<lolziac> :d
<dumezil> sorry but i don't see that...  Go User Account?  where is that?
<lolziac> eventhough still aMSN mail link doesnt work -> Can't execute application: mozilla $url
<lolziac> check preferences
<DeBert> Start/System Settings/User Account/Default Applications
<lolziac> fixed :D had to change aMSN preferences
<lolziac> insted of mozilla $url - replaed it with firefox
<dumezil> when you say start, do you mean the k menu?
<heinkel_111> brb booting windows :(
<m0ns00n> Hmm
<m0ns00n> AMD64 crashes constantly on Kubuntu
<m0ns00n> Is there anything I can do?
<m0ns00n> Compile my own kernel or what?
<frank23> m0ns00n: what do you mean crashes?
<m0ns00n> I can't run the system in KDE more than 10 minutes before it crashes
<frank23> when?
<m0ns00n> I'm running the NVidia drivers _without_ renderaccel as I don't want a rainbow, but a display
<frank23> m0ns00n: does it freeze? nothing responds anymore?
<m0ns00n> No
<m0ns00n> x.org crashes
<m0ns00n> 1 time when I tried to apply icon changes
<frank23> what happens with the nv driver?
<m0ns00n> I dunno
<m0ns00n> I'm not running it, it's too slow
<m0ns00n> I want to feel like I'm on a faster computer than my old 1.1ghz
<m0ns00n> =)
<frank23> Well if nv works fine, then the problem is with the nvidia drivers
<frank23> I don't know how to fix it but at least you would have a usable system
<m0ns00n> I've heard Suse runs perfect with NVidia drivers on AMD64
<m0ns00n> Kubuntu doesn't even provide half of the KDE 3.5 packages on amd64
<frank23> the nvidia drivers worked fine for me too when I ran AMD64.
<frank23> I just use the i386 version of ubuntu now and avoid all those problems ;)
<ubuntu> hello, i'm using kubuntu live cd atm and want to mount a hardisk (read-only), however i need root-rights. How to have them WITH THE LIVE-CD?
<colm> ubuntu, use sudo - check out #kubuntu for further help
<frank23> !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<ubuntu> please, i need some help to mount my 2 harddisks
<ubuntu> anyone can help
<ubuntu> i made cd /mnt
<ubuntu> then
<ubuntu> sudo mkdir hda1 hdb1
<ubuntu> then mount -o ro /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<ubuntu> mount -o ro /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<robotgeek> ubuntu: what does it tel lyou?
<ubuntu> you must specify filesystem type
<robotgeek> ubuntu: what partition is it? windows?
<maenty> bootstrap: you need automake version 1.5 or later
<maenty> I have automake1.9 installed, any ideas?
<ubuntu> it's ntfs, but how to place it?
<robotgeek> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ubuntu> robotgeek, yes
<robotgeek> maenty: what are you trying to compile?
<ubuntu> that should help, thans
<maenty> robotgeek: VC-1, to make VLC play VMW9
<maenty> robotgeek: http://www.nanocrew.net/2005/09/01/compiling-vlc/
<maenty> robotgeek: I'm in the part where I should ./bootstrap under libvc1-1.0 but that gives me the error
<robotgeek> maenty: hmm, enjoy
<maenty> robotgeek: I would, if it would work :)
<robotgeek> maenty: i gave up long time ago, apparently the decoder isn't worth the compiling ;)
<maenty> automake (GNU automake) 1.4-p6
<maenty> strange, how does it say it's 1.4-p6 even though I have installed automake1.9?
<maenty> that's the response of automake --version
<robotgeek> maenty: export automake=/path/to/automake1.8
<maenty> hmm I have no idea where apt-get install puts stuff
<robotgeek> maenty: dpkg -L automake1.9 | grep bin
<HymnToLife> /usr/bin most likely
<maenty> how can i see where automake= points now?
<maenty> is there a command to check where it points currently?
<maenty> didn't help, automake --version says still that it's 1.4
<robotgeek> maenty: no, but try the make
<maenty> robotgeek: ./bootstrap automatically uses the automake
<robotgeek> maenty: yeah, try it
<maenty> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<robotgeek> maenty: i meant the bootstrap
<maenty> yes I tried ./bootstrap again, same prob
<maenty> bootstrap: you need automake version 1.5 or later
<maenty> after that i checked automake --version and noticed that it actually still points to 1.4
<robotgeek> maenty: try in #ubuntu maybe
<kreiter> quit
<pradeepto> robotgeek:
<robotgeek> hey pradeepto
<ganymed_> hallo
<maenty> thanks robotgeek, i got answer and working solution from there
<maenty> it seems that automake was linked to the old one
<maenty> sudo update-alternatives --config automake let me change the redirection to correct one, and it works now
<robotgeek> maenty: ah, nice
<ubuntu> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ubuntu> hi, when i want to mount partiton, i get a "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<ubuntu> by typing for ex. "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1" (which i created with mkdir in mnt)
<ubuntu> i have windows 2000 ntfs btw
<ubuntu> HOW can i specify filesystem (where)?
<elDeuce> anyone around willing to help me with some usb issues?
<ubuntu> i know it's ntfs
<robotgeek> ubuntu: mount -t ntfs
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> trying now
<robotgeek> elDeuce: don't ask to ask, just ask
<ubuntu> hmm
<ubuntu> "mount point does not exist"
<ubuntu> :-(
<neoncode> What good peer to peer programs can I get for linux?
<ubuntu> azureus
<Epo^^> hi again!
<elDeuce> okay - i have tail logs and lsmod logs -- my usb flash memory when plugged in pulls up konqueror but says sda1 cannot be found
<Epo^^> Bah, I can't get Wireless to work
<Epo^^> I go to the control panel, click network and it says I need root access
<ubuntu> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ubuntu> i get this
<Epo^^> There isn't a button to get it either...
<ubuntu> ???
<Epo^^> In other dialogs there is, like in Font or something
<Epo^^> That doesn't mean it works tho : I put it in, but nothing really happens
<Epo^^> I don't get access to the controls
<ubuntu> i mean, i get this: "mount: /dev/hdd already mounted or /mnt/hdd busy"
<pvh> Are there known problems with the Display Module in Dapper?
<pvh> My Display Module won't open in System Settings.
<pvh> It simply says "The module Display could not be loaded."
<elDeuce> okay - i have tail logs and lsmod logs -- my usb flash memory when plugged in pulls up konqueror but says sda1 cannot be found -- any idea on how to access my usb memory?
<ubuntu> robotgeek, what to do when i get this: "mount: /dev/hdd already mounted or /mnt/hdd busy"
<ubuntu> ?
<robotgeek> ubuntu: mount will show you where
<ubuntu> how do you mean?
<Epo^^> robotgeek, any solutions to my question?
<_niels> I just installed kubuntu (breezy) for the first time. How do I upgrade to KDE 3.5?
<robotgeek> Epo^^: Administrator Mode...
<Epo^^> robotgeek, yes; that's what it asks for
<Epo^^> But there is no dialog to put in the password, and if there is one (in some config parts it is), it doesn't do a thing
<Epo^^> I tried the command "kcontrol", but that didn't work either
<robotgeek> Epo^^, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<elDeuce> i have tail logs and lsmod logs -- my usb flash memory when plugged in pulls up konqueror but says sda1 cannot be found -- any idea on how to access my usb memory?
<weedar> I'd love to have a day without firefox crashing
<robotgeek> elDeuce: look in /media
<Snake__> weedar: go to opera
<elDeuce> not there
<weedar> Snake__, I guess I'll just have to...
<Snake__> weedar: trust me, youll like it
<elDeuce> -  /media shows two cdroms, my floppy, and my two hardrives
<Snake__> IMHO its wayy faster
<weedar> Snake__, I think I just have bad memories from it beeing ad-driven "back in the day"
<Snake__> weedar: Not like that any more
<elDeuce> firefox for windows works quite well -- i'm not too sure about this linux version
<robotgeek> elDeuce: have you tried ffox1.5
<robotgeek> it seems very nice and stable
<Snake__> elDeuce: I dont like FF on linux :-/
<elDeuce> i am using ffox 1.5
<Snake__> robotgeek: its still slow man
<robotgeek> Snake__: hmm, pretty good for me
<robotgeek> i use konq mostly tho
<Snake__> robotgeek: have you tried opera?
<robotgeek> Snake__: yeah, it's fast and all, but not so fast as to warrant learning a new browser
<elDeuce> robotgeek: Snake__: ffox 1.5 starts up really slow for me, but works okay after that. just seems clunkier then windows version
<Snake__> Heh
<elDeuce> but no matter what its better then konqueror
<Snake__> elDeuce: Yea same here, it takes years to start up, but once its goin its nice
<elDeuce> robotgeek: any thoughts on the usb issue?
<kroisis> okay, installed kubuntu-desktop successfully, but when I attempt to run K3B it's complaining about not having the cdrdao executables and recommends I install the cdrdao package...how would this be accomplished?
<robotgeek> elDeuce: hmm, no further clues, sorry
<robotgeek> kroisis: install it using adept
<Snake__> kroisis: sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<kroisis> robotgeek ok, thanks
<elDeuce> An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:
<elDeuce> The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.
<elDeuce> robotgeek: thats the error it gives me when i plug in the memory
<robotgeek> elDeuce: but try /media/sda1
<weedar> Firefox in Linux witout Sessionsaver is not a good idea
<weedar> or vice versa: Sessionsaver is a great idea when using Firefox =)
<elDeuce> robotgeek: The file or folder file:///media/sda1 does not exist.
<robotgeek> elDeuce: can you paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "mount" to the pastebin
<Snake__> How do I check how much space my HDD has left?
* Snake__ 's been tryin to figure it out for days
<Tonio_> re
<Snake__> re?
<elDeuce> Snake__: df
<elDeuce> in konsole
<Snake__> Oh sheesh
<Snake__> thanks
<elDeuce> :-)
<elDeuce> one of the very few commands i know
<elDeuce> thnx to the unix servers i "maintain"
<Snake__> lol
<kroisis> okay, ....I'm beginning to appreciate kubuntu now...
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> kroisis: itll only get better
<weedar> "df -h" if you want the output to be readable =)
<kroisis> it's kind of irritating not being able to log in to do sysadmin type things as root as first...but one adjusts.
<elDeuce> robotgeek: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/595069
<lolziac> kubuntu is perfect
<Snake__> lolziac: far from it
<lolziac> :D today i feel good in linux
<lolziac> :D
<elDeuce> lolziac: very far from it
<lolziac> veryy very very far
<kroisis> lolziac, don't say things like that when I'm drinking...I'll have to charge you for a new keyboard!
<lolziac> :D
<elDeuce> but it makes for a nice learning tool
<Snake__> lol
<lolziac> lolzzzz
<lolziac> hahaha
<Snake__> Its very very close to the best tho :)
<robotgeek> elDeuce: you are trying to mount sda1?
<lolziac> i think
<lolziac> there in word yet
<lolziac> for that
<elDeuce> robotgeek: i dunno, am i?
<lolziac> and the word is going to be
<lolziac> kubuntuu
<lolziac> :d
<elDeuce> robotgeek: this is my second day using linux
<robotgeek> elDeuce: the usb, right?
<elDeuce> robotgeek: yes
<kroisis> elDeuce, congratulations!
<kroisis> elDeuce, what was your previous os?
<elDeuce> robotgeek: i have some knowledge in unix, but no jacks*** about linux
<Snake__> Windoze
<robotgeek> elDeuce: try "pmount /dev/sda1"
<elDeuce> kroisis: WinXP, Unix, Mac OS X
<Snake__> Windows XP = L.D. OS
<Snake__> Oooo
* Snake__ just found a new market for them when linux takes over the desktop
<Snake__> :P
<elDeuce> robotgeek: HAHAHAHA, your command gave me an error that reminded me i am a jackass
<elDeuce> robotgeek: in winblowz i formated the usb stick to have a name... it was sitting at /media/DEUCE
<kroisis> hey, not everyone came to linux from winblows...I came from solaris back in '96
<elDeuce> deuce@deuce:~$ pmount /dev/sda1
<elDeuce> Error: device /dev/sda1 is already mounted to /media/DEUCE
<robotgeek> elDeuce: cool
<elDeuce> robotgeek: thnx
<Snake__> :P
<Snake__> oops
<lolziac> ppl
<lolziac> can i do a question
<kroisis> ...hopefully my 5 yr old daughter will be one of the last generation to recall the windows monopoly
<lolziac> is there any way that i can write to ntfs drive
<lolziac> ???
<lolziac> i mounted my ntfs, but i only can read
<elDeuce> lolziac: ntfs is a horrible filesystem and i'm sorry you are using it
<elDeuce> lolziac: other then that, i have no helpful advice, sorry :-/
<lolziac> elDeuce:  lolz got some more applications that i cant run them in linux
<lolziac> till i port them all
<lolziac> :D
<elDeuce> and i've just broken my spacers in my lobes :-(
<elDeuce> lolziac: i stick with fat32
<lolziac> hmmm
<elDeuce> ah the good ole days of win 98
<lolziac> hahaha
<ryanakca> I made the stupid mistake of going "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"... how do I uninstall it?
<neoncode> elDeuce: "good" ?
<elDeuce> when everything worked the way you expected it to and you could set your watch to the blue screen of death
<lolziac> :D
<lolziac> yeep
<neoncode> ryanakca: "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop"? Not sure though
<kroisis> lolziac, http://expertanswercenter.techtarget.com/eac/knowledgebaseAnswer/0,295199,sid63_gci1053298,00.html  <-- a bit dated but worth the read possibly
<ryanakca> neoncode: no... ubuntu-desktop is a meta package....
<elDeuce> robotgeek: you know about about the nvidia drivers?
<neoncode> ryanakca: Ahh... Then you now have a few hundered extra packages... I dunno...
<lolziac> kroisis: thanx man
<lolziac> :D
<elDeuce> anyone know anything about the nvidia drivers?
<Marrs> I use them :)
<neoncode>  I have ATi
<elDeuce> grr
<cerdg> what do you want to know about them?
<elDeuce> i got everything installed but it wont let me go to higher resolutions that i know exist
<Marrs> check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Marrs> there should be a list of resolutions there
<kroisis> lolziac, I'm seeing where it seems that you can write to NTFS partitions fine from SuSE 10 Linux, using Captive, but it's pretty limted
<elDeuce> Marrs: will check, thnx
<Flosoft> Flosoft
<Flosoft> 	why does kded crash on login?
<Flosoft> 
<Flosoft> Flosoft
<Flosoft> 	is there a bugfix for Dapper?
<Flosoft> 
<Flosoft> 21:14
<Flosoft> 	Flosoft
<Flosoft> 	because nearly all applications like Konqueror don't start afterwards ... and sometimes I can't login ... if I already logged in before ... without restarting the PC ...
<kroisis> man, mine started me out at 1280x1024 on a freakin' 17" monitor...dude, the print was so tiny I had to move in to be bale to change the default resolution...
<lolziac> i just did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lolziac> it was installing
<lolziac> till now and asking for /etc/qt3/qtrc
<lolziac> should i do Y
<lolziac> right
<lolziac> ???
<lolziac> 1 2 3 i go with Y :)
<m0ns00n> Man
<m0ns00n> No linux distro likes this AMD64 computer
<tomcatt> hello all.
<treakath> hey all\
<tomcatt> what's the word as far as upgrading to dapper from breeze?
<m0ns00n> When installin i386 version of Kubuntu I'm told I get a fatal error
<m0ns00n> But since the amd64 fucks up completely this is my only option
<treakath> is dapper any good???????
<JohnFlux> treakath: you could fit in some more ?  I think
<m0ns00n> I haven't tried
<JohnFlux> m0ns00n: maybe you have a hardware problem
<treakath> fit some more what????
<m0ns00n> JohnFlux: Could be but I doubt it
<tomcatt> it's okay, but that was the gnome version.
<m0ns00n> JohnFlux: I dunno anyone who ever got a AMD64 to install perfectly on Windows, Linux or whatever
<m0ns00n> JohnFlux: It's still too young
<JohnFlux> m0ns00n: I'm using amd64 now :P
<JohnFlux> treakath: some more question marks
<JohnFlux> treakath: if you tried hard
<m0ns00n> JohnFlux: there are many versions/types of amd64
<treakath> yea i no
<m0ns00n> JohnFlux: And many mainboards
<JohnFlux> m0ns00n: perhaps, but i've tried 2
<JohnFlux> treakath: "know"
<treakath> kk
<m0ns00n> JohnFlux: This is a MSI board with NForce4 and AMD64 3500
<JohnFlux> m0ns00n: run a hardware checked
<JohnFlux> m0ns00n: checker
<JohnFlux> m0ns00n: start with memtest86 maybe
<JohnFlux> m0ns00n: I wouldn't rule out hardware so fast
<treakath> whats a good linux to download
<m0ns00n> JohnFlux: First I'm gonna try with i386
<JohnFlux> m0ns00n: good luck
<m0ns00n> JohnFlux:
<m0ns00n> thanks
<treakath> im using kubuntu at the mo
<JohnFlux> treakath: gentoo is good.  try that
<treakath> i got a laptop and my mate wont install it for me
<dottedline> treakath: Kubuntu is really quite good without the silly sudo blockade
<treakath> :'(
<dottedline> gentoo really requires a more advanced user
<JohnFlux> treakath: if you want to just get going without the hassle of install, you could try a live cd
<tomplast> hi
<JohnFlux> treakath: such as knoppix
<tomplast> is there anyone good at wireless connections?
<cerdg> knoppix is great
<tomplast> or kubuntu optimizations?
<JohnFlux> tomplast: ask don't ask to ask
<treakath> dottedline and johnflux have you got msn if you do this is my add antonne_de_graaf@hotmail.com
<JohnFlux> treakath: sorry too busy
<treakath> whats yours then
<tomplast> I'm trying to get a laptop at school working with a D-LINK Wireless PCMIA (one that you plug in or something) card and the first time it detected it and could establish a connection but now it doesnt work and I have not changed anything.
<treakath> dont have it on cd its not out in nz on cd yet
<dottedline> treakath: I don't use M$ anything...
<treakath> kk
<Psi-Jack> !QuickTime
<ubotu> [quicktime]  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<_treakath> johnflux what were you saying about koppix
<JohnFlux> _treakath: google for knoppix
<elDeuce> Marrs: thanks for the info - got my resolution set now!
<Marrs> you're welcome!
<cycus_zwisus> i've got a little problem with fonts
<raveneye> lol cycus i bet it has to do with xmms?
<cycus_zwisus> i fell in love with dejavu sans condensed :)
<raveneye> so no xmms
<robotgeek> !lart me
* ubotu whips out a sword and chops robotgeek in half
<_treakath> i got it on cd but ma mate wont in stall gentoo or knoppix
<cycus_zwisus> i'd like to use it for gtk-apps interface as well, but i can't
<_treakath> on my laptop
<cycus_zwisus> i mean i set something like gtk-font-name="DejaVu Sans Condensed 11" in .gtkrc-2.0
<dottedline> treakath: if some else has to install it, you don't want gentoo - no disrespect intended
<cycus_zwisus> but the interface fonts looks rather like dejavu sans, not dejavu sans condensed
<cycus_zwisus> in opera (qt) it looks as it should look, the problem is with gtk2 apps
<raveneye> hmmm you might get it working with gtk2 aps but i doubt if you get it working with gtk1.x for gtk 2 apps you need gtkthemeswitch (not sure where the dashes go) and a bunch of gtk2engines apt-cache search -n engines might do the trick... for gtk1. aps and xmms your best bet will be the transcoded xfonts.
<elDeuce> how come kubuntu doesnt have any games on it?
<robotgeek> elDeuce: hm, there only so much you can fit on a cd
<Psi-Jack> elDeuce: It does.
<cycus_zwisus> i don't want it for gtk1, i hardly use gtk1 apps
<elDeuce> robotgeek: where can i dl them
<Marrs> it does not over here ;)
<elDeuce> Psi-Jack: where at?
<sorin_> Hi.
<Psi-Jack> elDeuce: Open up Adept, and set the filter to games
<robotgeek> elDeuce: look in adept
<raveneye> try apt-get install kdegames
<elDeuce> i'm not sure what that means
<raveneye> sorry sudo apt-get install kdegames
<sorin_> I don't understand why Firefox looks like shit in Kubuntu when gtk-qt seems to be installed and enabled in system settings.
<Marrs> adept is an application
<Psi-Jack> elDeuce: If you actually looked for adept in your KDE menu, you'd know what I was talking about.
<Marrs> it is used to install programs
<elDeuce> Psi-Jack: if you fucked off and died maybe it would be better then acting like i know every god damn thing there is to know about linux you dick
<Psi-Jack> elDeuce: It's time for you to leave.
<elDeuce> Psi-Jack: its time for you to stop acting like a god just because you know more about linux then me
<robotgeek> elDeuce: you should respect coc
<robotgeek> !coc
<ubotu> coc is, like, the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Marrs> relax guys...
<Psi-Jack> Such attitude, over such a simple thing. My word, some people have problems. :(
* raveneye starts passing the waterpipe and spacecake to his neigbour
<robotgeek> elDeuce: i don't see anything wrong with what Psi-Jack said, really
<Tm_T> me neither
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<dottedline> elDuece: adept is an apt-get gui used to simplify downloading programs you would like to have on your PC
<Tm_T> just if I'm needed... ;)
<elDeuce> robotgeek: "he" didnt have to get an attitude. Marrs defined it just fine "an application used to install programs"
* Psi-Jack patpats Tm_T.
<cycus_zwisus> raveneye, the problem concerns only interface, on web pages (firefox) dejavu sans condensed looks ok
<robotgeek> elDeuce: again, it seemed pretty normal. he said almost exactly what i said :)
<Psi-Jack> elDeuce: I never gave you attitude. I merely pointed out the obvious.
<elDeuce> if you had never used Windows and i told you to look in system directory you'd have no clue what i meant - so welcome to my world
<Psi-Jack> elDeuce: It was you whom directly attacked me for absolutely no reason at all.
<cycus_zwisus> i want dejavu sans condensed in my gtk2 apps, it's the nicest font for linux i've ever seen!!
<Tm_T> hey, cool it down and take own room if you like to continue
<vicks> not supporting elDeuces' response at all, but maybe it wasn't that  obvious to him
<robotgeek> elDeuce: Kmenu -> Sysyem -> Adept
<elDeuce> robotgeek: i got the games installed, thnx
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<elDeuce> went to /media/USBNAME and got it to work
<elDeuce> should be /media/sda1 - but since i formated it in WinXP it was /media/DEUCE
<elDeuce> thnx
<Tm_T> if you feel someone behave badly, attacking to him will not make things better ;(
<lolziac> ubuntu ppl is there mplayer from ubuntu
<lolziac> ??
<HymnToLife> of course there is
<elDeuce> Psi-Jack: next time i suggest you word things differently to get the same meaning, and you'd even get to type less  ---  [15:21]  <Psi-Jack> elDeuce: look for adept in your KDE menu
<lolziac> lolziac@lolziac:/usr/lib/firefox/plugins$ sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<lolziac> ksubtile - subtitle editor for KDE
<lolziac> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<lolziac> tea - small text editor with syntax highlighting & UTF support
<lolziac> HymnToLife:
<robotgeek> lolziac, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cycus_zwisus> btw, i know how to get nice fonts for gtk1 :P
<lolziac> srry
<Tm_T> elDeuce: I said already, drop it
<raveneye> cycus_zwisus i understand that still for gtk2apps to atapt a certain style (widgets fonts fontsize) you gonna need gtk-themeswitch2 (still not sure where the dashes go!)  oh and before i forget in systemsettings kdemenu > systemsettings > appearence there is a gtk styles and fonts setting option... check it out.
<HymnToLife> lolziac> do you have universe/multiverse enabled ?
<elDeuce> Tm_T: i was just showing him how to save keystrokes
<raveneye> it might do the gtk-themeswitch thingy for you
<lolziac> HymnToLife: its my first day in linux
<sorin_> Sorry, I got disconnected.  I was asking, "I don't understand why Firefox looks horrible in Kubuntu when gtk-qt seems to be installed and enabled in system settings?"
<lolziac> so that doesnt ring me a bell
<lolziac> :D
<cycus_zwisus> raveneye, i've already checked it :/
<HymnToLife> ok
<lolziac> how do i enable it
<lolziac> HymnToLife:
<HymnToLife> run kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<lolziac> i think i did that
<lolziac> enabling to get from internet
<HymnToLife> obviously you didn't do it well
<cycus_zwisus> i'm afraid i'll have to return to  ugly ms fonts :/
<HymnToLife> so delete everything in the file and paste this one instead http://membres.lycos.fr/mafiaboy03/sources.list
<lolziac> ill do that
<lolziac> :D
<lolziac> eventhough till now i was getting packged
<lolziac> done man
<HymnToLife> if you couldn't get mplayer you obviously didn't have the right sources
<lolziac> replaced it
<HymnToLife> ok, close the file (save the changes)
<HymnToLife> and run sudo apt-get update
<vicks> for n00bie friendliness, adept should have something like the synaptic ubuntu-specific repo-selection
<lolziac> Getting Packages HymnToLife :)
<HymnToLife> cool :)
<HymnToLife> vicks> I really don't like adept
<leafw> any clues on how to get the external monitor to work?
<vicks> na, me neither, bet it seems were stuck with it ;)
<lolziac> HymnToLife: Done
<leafw> is there an autodetection setup app ?
<HymnToLife> maybe it's ause I used Synaptic for so long, but I never managed to install anything with it :D
<lolziac> i see now
<lolziac> :D
<lolziac> lots of mplaers
<lolziac> i was using this http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<lolziac> :S
<lolziac> my mistake, wanted to do it by my self
<leafw> is there an autodetection setup app ?
<leafw> any clues on how to get the external monitor to work?
<leafw> anyone, how to setup an external monitor? I need to project some slides
<HymnToLife> lolziac> no need for it :)you can get basically whatever you need through apt-get
<sorin_> I think GTK is not installed, and gtk-qt obvioulsy does not know how to style X's default widgets.
<vicks> actually a module for selecting and setting repos in system settings would be cool. ubuntu have something like this
<m0ns00n> Seems linux has issues with APIC and AMD64?
<m0ns00n> (APIC issues goes way back)
<sorin_> I love the new Control Panel in KDE 3.5.  It looks exactly like  OS X.  I would have expected gnome to clone that before kde.
<|GuS|> Hi!!
<|GuS|> one question.... Is Kubutu dapper open for translations?
<leafw> external monitor, anyone?
<leafw> how to set it up?
<leafw> this should be easy ...
<leafw> sorin_: if you then add Baghira, you have your 'mac' ready.
<sorin_> neah
<sorin_> I can shrink the taskbar
<sorin_> more useful than the apple dock
<sorin_> it's hard to choose  between kde and gnome. functionality vs simplicity.  though gnome can be prettyfied.
<divansantana> kde cn b too...
<sorin_> kde is pretty enough
<vicks> i must say that kubuntu is moving kde to more and more clean style. dapper improves lots of little details
<sorin_> I'm running dapper.
<sorin_> I'm waiting for KDE4.
<vicks> aren't we all
<|GuS|> Sorin... is there a date set for KDE4 ?
<sorin_> 2007
<|GuS|> Thanks
<leafw>  anyone on how to plug an external monitor
<leafw> it's not automatically recognized
<sorin_> How does one list all processes that are accessing a certain file?
<|GuS|> i want to see  the Plasma project :)
<|GuS|> External monitor?
<leafw> a slidep projector
<leafw> in a laptop
<leafw> do I have to change the xorg.conf ?
<leafw> is there an app to autodetect displays?
<|GuS|> mmm, wich connector?
<leafw> VGA
<|GuS|> and Video board?
<leafw> well, digital into VGA ... this is a powerbook
<_brandon_> how to i install kget downloader? cause i tryed to use apt-get install kget and it says that there is no package.
<|GuS|> yes, you must onfigure in xorg... but for every VGA board has its own
<|GuS|> if i am not wrong...
<leafw> |GuS|: which means, I'd better find an example
<_brandon_> how to i install kget downloader? cause i tryed to use apt-get install kget and it says that there is no package.
<|GuS|> i just know how with nVidia...
<|GuS|> _brandon_: have you uncommented all repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<_brandon_> how to i do that i know how to in gnome but not kde
<|GuS|> comment-out*
<|GuS|> is the same brandon
<_brandon_> kk
<leafw> I think this baby carries a Gforce
<leafw> but I can't even see it
<leafw> because the KDE system settings no longer lists the hardware
<|GuS|> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<|GuS|> ok leafw
<|GuS|> try lspci
<|GuS|> and you will see...
<|GuS|> on VGA compatible controller: line
<leafw> ok
<leafw> ok, an ATI Radeon R250 Lf
<|GuS|> ok
<SpookyET> for some idiotic reason, aptitude is not asking me to insert the ubuntu cd and it is downloading the packages, even though it is added to the apt database.
<|GuS|> for ati.. thereis a package named atitvout...
<leafw> now for the proper xorg
<leafw> there is ?
<SpookyET> apt is driving me nuts.  it only wants /media/cdrom.  Well, i got 3 cdroms, can't it look through all?
<|GuS|> yep
<leafw> let's see it ...
<|GuS|> Spooky you can see in /etc/fstab
<leafw> not for ppc
<|GuS|> ok leafw
<|GuS|> you must compile it by yourselft http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/atitvout/
<_brandon_> kk i uncommented the universe lines
<leafw> I never thought this could be so hard
<leafw> should be automated
<|GuS|> jeje... ATI is a little sh....
<SpookyET> See what in fstab?
<|GuS|> the conf for the media suff SpookyET...
<SpookyET> i can access all 3 cdroms
<|GuS|> time for go home!! bye
<SpookyET> but apt is only looking at /media/cdrom
<SpookyET> not the other 2
<Tm_T> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<leafw> |Gus|: PPC: No TV-Out on Macs with this tool
<robotgeek> leafw: is it a ibook?
<leafw> powerbook
<leafw> can't see the external monitor
<leafw> any clue?
<m0ns00n> The AMD64 system is still crashing with or without amd64
<leafw> I have an VGA  ATI Radeon
<_brandon_> thanx gus it worked
<robotgeek> leafw: okay, svid out will not work
<leafw> svid ?
<leafw> well, never heard ...
<robotgeek> leafw: s video?
<leafw> is it an apt-gettable package ?
<m0ns00n> hmm
<robotgeek> leafw: no, it is a connector on the older powerbooks
<m0ns00n> Why is kubuntu running the nforce 2 driver with nforce4?
<leafw> this is a PB Ti 3.5 1Ghz
<leafw> when it comes to monitors, I have no clue
<robotgeek> leafw: do you also have a video port which resembles a normal "PC" video out?
<leafw> no, no standard VGA, but I have a cable adapter to a VGA
<SpookyET>  What's the command to change betweeen gdm and kdm?
<robotgeek> leafw: okay, shutdown linux, connect it to the monitor and boot it up
<leafw> I did so
<robotgeek> leafw: make sure you close the lid
<leafw> and also the other way around
<leafw> the lid ?
<leafw> ok, shut down, close the lid, reboot ?
<robotgeek> leafw: yes, reboot, wait for the sound and close the lid
<leafw> ok
<robotgeek> SpookyET: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<leafw> I'll try
<leafw> see you in a moment
<leafw> any further instruction ?
<robotgeek> leafw: if you get dual monitor working, let me know ;)
<leafw> xD
<leafw> ok
<leafw> I'll be back.
<SpookyET> It really sucks that Amarok can't index and play from samba shares.
<raveneye> time to lay me head down on both ears... nite all...
<trappist> who said amarok can't index and play from samba shares?
<leafw> robotgeek_away: no way to get the external screen for the PowerBook Ti
<leafw> and now I have weird antialiased fonts
<leafw> which I don't want
<borelia> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shawn__> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<shawn__> !javadebs
<leafw> !vga
<ubotu> leafw: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<leafw> !monitor
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, leafw
<murph2481> alright trying to make MP3's using KAudioCreator
<murph2481> i get the message The selected encoder was not found.
<murph2481> any suggestions?
<HymnToLife> !lame
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<murph2481> !lame
<HymnToLife> hmm well you certainly have to install lame to encore mp3
<murph2481> where do i get that
<murph2481> i am not seeing it in synaptic
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install lame :)
<HymnToLife> hmm
<murph2481> Package lame is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<murph2481> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<murph2481> is only available from another source
<HymnToLife> you obviously don't have the correct repos
<murph2481> i haven't changed what came with the dapper flight 3
<murph2481> is there something i should add?
<HymnToLife> hmm dapper
<HymnToLife> you should go to #ubuntu+1 then
<jjs01h> can't get xorg to do 1920x1280, even though that is this lcd's native resolution. runs at 1600x1200 instead :\
<jjs01h> i have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to no avail. how can i get the timings for the advanced setup?
<gleesond> is there a good tool to rip my cd's to ogg
<gleesond> or mp3 or what ever is the best
<murph2481> looks like sound-juicer would do it for you
<HymnToLife> gleesond> abcde
<shawn__> kAudioCreator works fine
<leafw> robotgeek_away: more on screens: now my 1280x854 screen resolution setting has disappeared
<leafw> even though it's what it says in the xorg.conf
<leafw> I don't get it.
<leafw> and I don't know how to restore it, it lets me put 1280x800, which gives skewed fonts!
<yoge> H3LL0 .I've just installed ubuntu,Can I download the packages for kubuntu-desktop, burn them on a CD (on another machine) and then install them on the ubuntu machine?
<leafw> yoge: yes
<leafw> see man apt-get
<leafw> to download only
<leafw> then install the *.deb packages with dpkg -i
<HymnToLife> yoge> yes though it's not recommended
<yoge> HymnToLife :doh! So what's the best choice #apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or #apt-cd cdrom add "kubuntu install cd"
<judgen> How do i make Ati remote wonder work in ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> yoge> you can't connect to the internet from your ubuntu machine ?
<HymnToLife> better do from Kubuntu CD then
<leafw> anyone know how to force a screen resolution, outside System Settings ?
<HymnToLife> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<leafw> thanks
<yoge> HymnToLife > it's a really slow connection, and I already have install ubuntu breezy
<leafw> the thing is, my xorg.conf already specifies the proper resolution, but the KDE system settings says 1280x800, which is incorrect
<leafw> should be 1280x854
<HymnToLife> yoge> better install from Kubuntu CD then
<leafw> so the fonts look weird
<ganymed_> hallo
#kubuntu 2006-03-16
<yoge> HymnToLife > thanks
<gleesond> does sound-juicer or any of the rippers support cdda
<leafw> even cookies in konqueror knew about the previous screen resolution
<gleesond> for automatic nameing
<leafw> but NOT KDE
<white_negre> I am using Xgl
<HymnToLife> gleesond> yes
<white_negre> kde has a problem with decoration
<HymnToLife> don't know about SJ but abcde does
<white_negre> I am using gnome decorations now :(
<gleesond> cool
<judgen> How do i make a "ati remote wonder"  work in kubuntu?
<judgen> is there a config utility?
<ganymed_> one question, given the same degree of fx (effects), is there a chance that two themes are differently fast?
<gleesond> HymnToLife: is there a good tutorial for abcde because its not seeing my cdrom
<HymnToLife> hmm I dunno
<HymnToLife> what error message do you get ?
<gleesond> do you know how to set it up
<HymnToLife> i needed no setup for me
<HymnToLife> I installed it, launched abcde, voil
<gleesond> abcde error: CDROM has not been defined or cannot be found
<HymnToLife> do you have a CD in your drive ?
<brandon> how do i install "codeine" <~~media player, on my computer iam useing kubuntu
<HymnToLife> and if so, is it mounted ?
<gleesond> yes
<HymnToLife> try ls /cdrom
<gleesond> its in /media/cdrom
<brandon> how do i install "codeine" <~~media player, on my computer iam useing kubuntu
<HymnToLife> normally there's a symlink from /cdrom to /media/cdrom
<HymnToLife> if there isn't we found your problem
<gleesond> hm
<gleesond> ok I'll try it
<gleesond> well my shell isn't seeing the files at all but konqueror does see them
<HymnToLife> that's weird :/
<borelia> !motifwrapper
<ubotu> borelia: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<brandon> how do i install "codeine" <~~media player, on my computer iam useing kubuntu
<qwertyu> i had a problem with X.. after 5 minutes using kubuntu, my monitor shuts - on my monitor "input signal out of range".. any idea?
<judgen> Multimedia Keys in gnome, what is the KDE equivalent?
<Parkotron> judgen: System Settings > Regional and Acessibility > Input Actions
<qwertyu> anyone here can send me xorg.conf file?
<norman> guys i am trying to connect to the seveas repos but its not working anybody know hwo
<judgen> Parkotron: Is it the same controll applet as in kcontrol?
<Parkotron> judgen: Yes it is.
<Parkotron> judgen: I prefer kcontrol as well, but I usually find it less work to assume that someone is using System Settings.
<Parkotron> judgen: Are you on a laptop or a desktop?
<norman> anybody know something about the seveas repo's
<Parkotron> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Drakeson> is the new filter field in konqueror a kubuntu only feature or it is for the whole kde?
<murph2481> amarok will not play MP3's
<murph2481> faq's dont help :(
<norman> Parkotron: when i try something from the seveas repos i get an error message like this
<norman> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/freenx/libxcomp1_1.4.92+1.5.0-4ubuntu0_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<cerdg> I was wondering if someone could help me...I was running breezy, and I tried to do an upgrade to dapper (changed everything in sources.list, then did the apt-get install dist-upgrade), and everything seemed to go ok.  From there, I tried rebooting, and now it won't boot at all
<norman> find a live cd
<cerdg> if I lose the installation, it's fine, but now I can't even mount the drive
<cerdg> oh, I have another testbed installed, and I'm on the computer, I just can't get to that drive with it
<norman> cerdg: find a live cd mount your partition in a chroot envirment
<norman> and fix what is broken
<cerdg> I'm not able to mount the partition
<norman> not even when you run it from a live cdrom
<cerdg> sorry, I had to reread the last thing you said, and saw that you included the livecd option in there
<cerdg> alright, I'll give that a try...I just want to keep some of the data...the installation can go really
<cerdg> thanks, I'll let you know how it turns out
<norman> kee
<norman> Parkotron: do you know why i get a forbidden options when i try to download something via the seveas repo's
<Parkotron> norman: No idea. I've never used seveas. I just knew that ubotu knew about it. Sorry I can't be of more help.
<Parkotron> Maybe you should try one of the mirrors.
<norman> ehm kee
<jcoby> what would cause kde apps to have trouble resolving domain names?  gtk and command line apps don't seem to have the problem.
<treakath> hey all
<treakath> johnflux
<jcoby> ie, a site takes 30+ seconds to resolve in konq, but firefox finds it in 1 sec or less.
<fmasi> helow i like to know if superkaramba com in kubuntu or i have to install it after
<treakath> jcoby what linux do you use i have kubuntu
<fmasi> and where to get a god source.list whith every rps
<jcoby> treakath: kubuntu
<jcoby> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-k7-smp #1 SMP Mon Oct 10 13:58:43 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<fmasi> reboot
<jcoby> done that
<juan> hello
<Tonga> Hi I changed the formating of my time in KDE and now when running apt-get I get a timestamp error saying I'm to far into the future
<Tonga> heh
<Tonga> How do I fix this? my time is set correctly
<juan> anyone with experience in mirror fakeRaid 1  with kubuntu
<_redondos> hi
<juan> where can i find the dmraid package in kubunt????
<fmasi> can i use the same source.list that i use in ubuntu ???
<HymnToLife> yes
<HymnToLife> there are extra repos for some packages though (KDE 3.5.1 and Amarok 1.3.8 especially)
<fmasi> HymnToLife where can i find a compleat kubuntu rep
<HymnToLife> fmasi> here's my sources.list : http://membres.lycos.fr/mafiaboy03/sources.list
<HymnToLife> I have added a few things, the KDE and Amarok ones are in there
<fmasi> ok thx very mutch
<fmasi> to get superkaramba i will have to apt it right
<HymnToLife> yes
<treakath> what is fox linux??
<HymnToLife> fox linux ??
<treakath> yea what is it????
<HymnToLife> I don't know
<HymnToLife> never heard of it before
<treakath> any1 else no what fox linux is
<MoreFX> Hi
<fmasi> never so it
<treakath> http://www.foxlinux.org/
<MoreFX> Seems like a simple question: how do i change the ssh port from 22 to a higher port?
<fmasi> MoreFX in the sshd config file
<MoreFX> I edited /etx/ssh/ssh_conf an added Port 20022
<fmasi> you mean the server our the clent
<MoreFX> server
<fmasi> let me chek the path of the file
<MoreFX> but i can not connect to localhost 20022
<MoreFX> something seems to be "in the way"
<neoncode-live> How do i tell if a Cd has burnt correctly?
<fmasi> sory i just instaled the kubuntu so i dont have the server
<fmasi> but it is sshd_config some thing like that
<fmasi> MoreFX enny whay you nead to restart the server
<MoreFX> i know - put as soon as i change the port from 22 to something else, ssh is dead
<MoreFX> I did restart the server
* MoreFX forgot to say that
<fmasi> MoreFX let me chek the ftp server of a frend 2 minuts
<MoreFX> ok
<fmasi> his sshd is in port 8080
<MoreFX> got it: I have to change the port in sshd_conf - not ssh_conf
<MoreFX> obviously ;-)
<MoreFX> sorry for bothering
<fmasi> ok
<fmasi> i was what i was thinking
<fmasi> but neaded to chek it
<dgunn> hey, just installed kubuntu, its really slick.
<dgunn> how do I get my mpegs to work?
<dgunn> I gather I must get the correct codecs, how do I determine what codecs are needed by certain mpegs?
<fmasi> dgunn i remember to have instalas som win32 codecs but a long time ago
<jjs01h> just upgraded to dapper and now the touchpad doesn't seem nearly sensitive enough
<Hobbsee> jjs01h: see https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/28648
<jjs01h> thanks. that seems to describe what is going on
<steve___> I manually altered the kdm login screen (/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/etc) and the splash (/usr/share/apps/ksplash/themes/etc) and there is a screen in between those two that still has the old theme.  What is run between kdm and the splash?
<Hobbsee> jjs01h: seems to be a common problem.  glad that there's a fix for us poor effected people!
<Hobbsee> steve___: once you find the answer to that, please tell me!  :P
* Hobbsee has often wondered that before
<steve___> Hobbsee: will do
<dumezil> anyone know a decent vcd to avi rip howto?
* HymnToLife too but who the hell cares ?
<HymnToLife> It's like 5 seconds...
* Hobbsee does
<Hobbsee> in that case, why have a splash screen at all
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, is there a way to login to the computer, automatically, then straight away, lock the screen?
<Hobbsee> cos that'd be *really* cool
<jjs01h> Hobbsee: thanks. problem resolved
<Hobbsee> jjs01h: yay!
<gleesond> I have no idea where to start for this question... I have a usb device that is used for puting digital audio on to my MD player... I can see the device when I lsusb but I don't know how to get the audio stream to go to the dicice
<gleesond> s/dicice.device
<cold> I have a problem
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<cold> ubuntu detects and finds a driver for my printer, but everytime i wish to print it doesn't react
<HymnToLife> !printer
<ubotu> rumour has it, printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<HymnToLife> try this
<HymnToLife> I have very little experience with printing on linux
<steve___> brb
<steve___> Hobbsee: edit /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc
<Hobbsee> steve___: ahhhh....ok, thanks!
<steve___> np
<gleesond> do I need drivers for my usb device or do I have to some howpoint my audio output twords it
<steve___> gleesond: that's kinda engrish
<steve___> gleesond: maybe try again
<gleesond> hah
<gleesond> I guess I don't even know where to start to solve this problem
<gleesond> I'm googling and getting results that are not helpful
<steve___> gleesond: plug it in and make sure it's got power and type 'sync' and see what that gets you
<gleesond> I see it when I type 'lsusb' but nothing when 'sync'
<steve___> sync should sync any usb devices
<steve___> does it work now?
<gleesond> nope
<cerdg> I forgot who was helping me earlier, but I had screwed up my installation while trying to upgrade to dapper, and I wanted to tell whoever was helping me thank you
<cerdg> I was able to retrieve all my files, and I just did a new install of 5.10
<gleesond> steve___: I just restarted my computer now it seems to work
<steve___> gleesond: nice
<gleesond> nevermind
<ArthurB> Hey, I have a bug with apt-build from dapper: "apt-build --install blah" (wrong syntax intended) produces a segfault, can someone reproduce ?
<gleesond> there is light coming out of the optical end
<gleesond> but it still not getting the audio
<ArthurB> anyone ?
<Hobbsee> ArthurB: ask in #ubuntu+1
<steve___> gleesond: do you can audo from "test sound" the sound system?
<steve___> ArthurB: why are you 'apt-build'-ing something?
<ArthurB> does it matter :)
<steve___> ArthurB:  no, just making sure you aren't a n00b and mean to apt-get a binary
<ArthurB> ok :)
<steve___> s'all
<ArthurB> actually trying to recompile libtunepimp from source
<ArthurB> to enable mp3 support... maybe you have some pointers on that?
<steve___> why compile?  why not just add the binary?
<gleesond> steve___: I'm not sure
<steve___> gleesond: look into that first
<ArthurB> steve___: is there a binary package in the tree with mp3 enabled ?
<steve___> gleesond: under control centre -> sound & multimedia
<ArthurB> afaik the build is broken cause it was compiled without mp3 support. I heard of the possibility of having the mp3 enabled one in multiverse but it's not
<steve___> ArthurB: idk what it does but i see libtunepimp-bin
<gleesond> steve___: the device is not hearing the test
<steve___> ArthurB: desciption
<steve___> libtunepimp simple tagging applications
<steve___> Libtunepimp simplifies tagging your audio files with the correct data about artist, album and track title using the MusicBrainz infrastrucure. It works on top of libmusicbrainz and libraries to read audio in mp3, flac, wav and ogg files.
<steve___> This package contains is tp_tagger and trm, simple example tagger application.
<steve___> gleesond: you're the device  :)
<steve___> when you click on 'test sound'  do you hear a pretty test wav file play?
<steve___> make sure you're speakers are on
<gleesond> yeah
<gleesond> on my normal speakers
<steve___> i just want to test and make sure you can hear sound
<steve___> gleesond: are you trying to play mp3s off a usb device?
<gleesond> no I'm trying to record mini disks using a usb device that outputs optical audio
<gleesond> before I rebooted there was no light comming out of the cord... but now there is so it seems like I'm making some head way
<Random_Transit> hey, how do i edit my GRUB list
<Hobbsee> Random_Transit: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Random_Transit> thanks
<gleesond> I'm feeling like this is going to be really hard to get it to work.... there is no support for it on the companys page even for windows. but then again when I had windows it just worked and I didn;t have to mess with anything
<gleesond> its not a popular divice so there is not much info about it on google either
<ohnett> what is the best quake-style 3d user interface for gnu/linux?
<JohnFlux> ohnett: http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/
<ohnett> JohnFlux: thankyou
<DuDReNoV> hello?
<JohnFlux> DuDReNoV: hello
<DuDReNoV> I'm a new kubuntu user and I have a question ... of cause
<DuDReNoV> My mouse slows down a lot when I onmousedown and then drag to select
<DuDReNoV> I was wondering if someone might have idea as of why this is happening
<DuDReNoV> :(
<DonkeyOfDarkness> hello
* DonkeyOfDarkness farts
<DonkeyOfDarkness> anyone here?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:DonkeyOfDarkness] : Congrats to allee on membership | Amarok 1.4 beta 1, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) http://tinyurl.com/q59ez | Linux 
<DuDReNoV> ?
<DonkeyOfDarkness> yo
<DonkeyOfDarkness> Anyone know if there's a kubuntu site similar to ubuntuguide.org?
<conn> hi, if I retrieve a package from the repo as source, modify and compile, how do I create a .deb from it?
<DonkeyOfDarkness> I would guess somehow
<DonkeyOfDarkness> I've always wondered too
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:DonkeyOfDarkness] : Congrats to allee on membership | Amarok 1.4 beta 1, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) I like mooses!!1!one!
<blrich> can somebody help? trying to get pygtk working. installed python-gtk2 (which put in python2.4.-gtk2) but when i go into python and 'import gtk' it complains and crashes out. something about trying to access X/xlib. installed python-xlib, problem still happens. anyone have any ideas?
<blrich> i've searched the net, and can find nobody else with a similar problem, so it seems really weird
<blrich> i don't see why pygtk shouldn't work - has it got something to do with me being on kubuntu? (w/ kde)
<DonkeyOfDarkness> gtk should work file on kde
<DonkeyOfDarkness> *fine
<blrich> do you know why python-gtk2 isn't?
<blrich> should i be importing pygtk, has it got some naming thing different on ubuntu?
<DonkeyOfDarkness> no. It worked fine for me on ubuntu.
<blrich> oh wait i was in super user...
<blrich> it works now
<blrich> *shoots self in head*
<DonkeyOfDarkness> Don't remember
<blrich> okay sorry to bother, thankyou for your help =)
<DonkeyOfDarkness> lol
<blrich> =P
<mc_gusto> Anyone awake in here?
<DonkeyOfDarkness> <--
<DonkeyOfDarkness> moose pr0n!
<mc_gusto> do what now?
<DonkeyOfDarkness> lol
<mc_gusto> anyone have any luck getting atitvout to work?
<DonkeyOfDarkness> I'm bored
<DonkeyOfDarkness> never tried it
<DonkeyOfDarkness> I don't feel like paying for the cable
<mc_gusto> heh
<DonkeyOfDarkness>  Uptime : 0 days 20:03:25
<DonkeyOfDarkness>  Client : X-Chat 2.6.2
<DonkeyOfDarkness>  OS : Microsoft Windows Server 2003, Standard Edition  (Build 3790)
<DonkeyOfDarkness>  Uptime : 0 days 20:04:13
<DonkeyOfDarkness>  CPU : Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) (1095 MHz)
<DonkeyOfDarkness>  VisionTek XTASY 9200 series       : 1024x768, 32Bit 60Hz (COMPAQ CV535 Color Monitor)
<DonkeyOfDarkness>  VisionTek XTASY 9200 series         : disabled
<DonkeyOfDarkness>  Physical Memory : Size: 191.43 mb | Used: 164.73 mb (86%) | Free: 26.69 mb <<<<<<<<>>
<DonkeyOfDarkness>  Page File : Size: 469.69 mb | Used: 278.59 mb (59%) | Free: 191.10 mb <<<<<>>>>>
<DonkeyOfDarkness>  Virtual Memory : Size: 2.00 gb | Used: 1.81 gb (91%) | Free: 1.96 gb <<<<<<<<<>
<DonkeyOfDarkness>  Zim : (NTFS) | Size: 8.55 gb | Used: 4.50 gb (52%) | Free: 4.05 gb <<<<<>>>>>
<DonkeyOfDarkness>  Pustulio : (NTFS) | Size: 1.00 gb | Used: 444.18 mb (43%) | Free: 583.38 mb <<<<>>>>>>
<DonkeyOfDarkness>  GIR : (FAT32) | Size: 18.36 gb | Used: 16.22 gb (88%) | Free: 2.14 gb <<<<<<<<>>
<DonkeyOfDarkness>  Complete : Size: 27.91 gb | Used: 21.16 gb (76%) | Free: 6.75 gb <<<<<<<>>>
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<Datsunzoso> hey guys
<robotgeek> hey Datsunzoso
<ohnett> is there any free software alternative to secondlife?
<robotgeek> ohnett: is second life that game?
<robotgeek> or world?
<robotgeek> it was featured on Lugradio, i think. and they might have a linux client, i am not sure
<Datsunzoso> do you guys know the app that gives you your system settings like cpu load, mem load, net data, etc? it displays it on the desktop, any ideas?
<robotgeek> Datsunzoso: i think you are talking about superkaramba
<Datsunzoso> im gonna look that up, thanks
<Datsunzoso> whats the diff between superkaramba and just karamba
<ohnett> robotgeek: yes, they do have a linux client, but it is not free sofware, it's just freeware
<robotgeek> ohnett: i am not really sure then, sorry
<robotgeek> Tm_T: ping
<songo> how to put dhclient on startup
<robotgeek> songo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<songo> cable, not wireless
<robotgeek> songo: sure, similiar instructions. just add "auto eth0" in there
<songo> ok
<fami> hi
<fami> i want a mirror for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/dapper-install-i386.iso
<Xyvoth[a] > hello
<robotgeek> hey Xyvoth[a] 
<Xyvoth[a] > hello robotgeek
<Xyvoth[a] > could you help me?
<Steven_M> are there any Sylpheed Claws users in the room?
* robotgeek is a kmail user
<jlund> I'm getting an error every time I open a Konqueror file browsing window. I'm on AMD64 Dapper with all of the latest updates. The error window says: "Cannot find parent item file:///home in the tree. Internal error."
<jlund> Anyone know how to correct this?
<ohnett> where do i find compiz for ubuntu?
<ohnett> (breezy)
<fatejudger> you don't
<m0ns00n> Hey
<m0ns00n> I just can't seem to bood my /dev/sda1
<m0ns00n> I'm thrown into a useless shell adter the boo process can't find /dev/sda1
<m0ns00n> Is Ubuntu incompatible with SATA drives?
<jlund> I'm getting an error every time I open a Konqueror file browsing window. I'm on AMD64 Dapper with all of the latest updates. The error window says: "Cannot find parent item file:///home in the tree. Internal error." Anyone know how to correct this?
<jlund> m0ns00n - I am using a SATA hard drive. So the answer to that is no. What chipset is your motherboard?
<m0ns00n> NForce4
<jlund> That's the same one that I have
<jlund> What is the setup? Is it the primary drive?
<bobyfixer>  is there any opensource plastic surgeon before and after kind of thing application ?
<jlund> bobyfixer - What do you mean?
<bobyfixer> to preview the efectes of plastic surgerie
<m0ns00n> jlund: It'd not the primary drive, as that's reserved for IDE
<jlund> I haven't heard of any application that is capable of doing that.
<m0ns00n> jlund: It'd not the primary drive, as that's reserved for ATA
<m0ns00n> jlund: But it's 3rd master
<m0ns00n> (1st SATA)
<m0ns00n> MSI mainboard...
<jlund> Ah, on my setup the HD is the 1st SATA and the primary drive.
<jlund> ATA is for DVD-R
<jlund> That sounds like a pretty obscure setup. Any particular reason why you are doing it that way?
<m0ns00n> No
<m0ns00n> Because I don't have the physical possability to make it the primary drive
<jlund> I don't understand
<m0ns00n> It's the 1st SATA
<m0ns00n> But that's the 3rd Master in bios
<m0ns00n> Anyway, I managed to boot it one of the first times
<jlund> It sounds like some drive jumpers may be set incorrectly
<m0ns00n> I dunno what I did, only upgraded the kernel
<jlund> Oh, well then that is interesting
<m0ns00n> So
<m0ns00n> Neither 2.6.12-10 or 2.6.15-18 works (AMD64-generic)
<jlund> So you had a fully functioning system and then you did a kernel upgrade and now it just goes to the shell?
<m0ns00n> No
<m0ns00n> Not fully functioning
<m0ns00n> Ubuntu was crashing like mad on AMD64
<m0ns00n> So I upgraded hoping it would solve my issues
<jlund> Is this a new system?
* m0ns00n has been busy for 1 1/2 days, not been like this since mandrake 6
<m0ns00n> Yes
<jlund> Have you tried any other operating systems (not Linux)
<m0ns00n> Haha, opensuse can't even connect to the lan
<m0ns00n> No, I don't have any other
<m0ns00n> But I doubt it's the hw
<jlund> This sounds like a hardware issue to me
<m0ns00n> That's easy
<m0ns00n> :-)
<jlund> First of all I have no idea why your motherboard would be laying out your drives in that manner.
<jlund> I've NEVER heard of ATA getting priority over SATA
<m0ns00n> Oh?
<m0ns00n> I only heard about that
<m0ns00n> Our SATA pcs at work also has it like that
<m0ns00n> In fact, we boot with a regular ATA disk, and then no problems
<m0ns00n> I see this error all over google
<jlund> Second of all I've been running Ubuntu AMD64 for almost 6 months now and I haven't had any crashes or stability problems whatsoever
<m0ns00n>  /dev/sda1 doesn't exist
<m0ns00n> It said there that the sata kernel module hasn't been loaded yet or something like that
<m0ns00n> jlund: That's your unique experience. We had alot of trouble at work
<m0ns00n> jlund: In fact, the dual core AMD64 is running on one core, as it gets random reboots if not
<jlund> I'm not claiming it to be anything else
<jlund> I'm just saying that hasn't been my experience at all
<m0ns00n> Ok
<m0ns00n> Anyhow, if you didn't have any problem to fix, the you probably don't know how to get around the problem that has risen
<m0ns00n> This is a pretty wierd problem
<m0ns00n> That it can't see my disk, when the rescue system logs into it just fine
<m0ns00n> The kernel gets loaded, but the boot process doesn't start as it can't find /dev/sda1
<jlund> I assume you've already seen this:
<jlund> http://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2006/02/msg00409.html
<MeTaM> how can i check my kde version
<MeTaM> under cmdline
<MeTaM> ?
<jlund> Sounds like a udev issue
<m0ns00n> jlund: gonna test it
<Tm_T> robotgeek: pong
<MeTaM> ?
<MeTaM> nowhere any program that say me what kde version i have?
<m0ns00n> jlund: This person has /dev/hda* that's different
<jlund> MeTaM - trying to find a way. One moment.
<robotgeek> Tm_T: does k3b require k3b-setup to be run?
<MeTaM> okay
<m0ns00n> MeTaM: Look in about
<MeTaM> jlund: if you use konversation
<Tm_T> robotgeek: no?
<m0ns00n> MeTaM: In a kde app
<MeTaM> it have a scripts folder somewhere
<m0ns00n> MeTaM: says "Using KDE 3.x.x"
<MeTaM> non kde app
<MeTaM> i'm under cmdline
<robotgeek> Tm_T: okay. i shall try to verify and stuff
<MeTaM> so find out your konversation's
<MeTaM> "kdeversion" script
<Tm_T> MeTaM: any KDE app, like, konversation --version
<m0ns00n> jlund: And exiting the shell doesn't go further
<m0ns00n> jlund: Puts me back
<Tm_T> robotgeek: ok
<MeTaM> hoh yes.
<MeTaM> thx:)
<raveneye> you could also apt-cache show kdebase-bin
<Tm_T> MeTaM: so basic stuff ;)
<jlund> Strange. Have you tried reverting back the kernel that worked previously?
<robotgeek> Tm_T: also please see if you can help with any of this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2006-March/005496.html
<Tm_T> robotgeek: sure
<Tm_T> robotgeek: about nvidia, correct
<raveneye> wich brings me to some strange behaviour... apt-cache show foo spews all info three times... lol thats a new one..
<bobyfixer> whats the best linuxdistro ?
<Tm_T> I'd say Kubuntu
<Tm_T> some other would say SuSE, or Gentoo, or...
<bobyfixer> fedoras
<bobyfixer> fedora
<_mindspin> !avi
<ubotu> well, avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ph8> my hof
<ph8> * god
<ph8> I have serious issues with fedora
<oddie> hello all
<robotgeek> hey oddie
<oddie> I have an issue with partitions..... I changed some partitions in windows through partition magic and now i get an error when booting
<oddie> booting in kubuntu
<oddie> i need to run fcdk from command but i cant get to command
<Epo^^> Hi
<oddie> anyone there? robotgeek. can u help?
<oddie> Hi Epo
<Epo^^> I'm trying to make my Kubuntu support 1280x800 resolutions, but whenever I select it in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it doesn't show up in the GUI
<robotgeek> oddie: you mean fsck?
<Epo^^> Is it because my Nvidia card isn't installed?
<oddie> yer that
<robotgeek> Epo^^: try selecting it as the _only_ resolution
<Epo^^> I tried a command, and it showed I owned a GF card, with an unknown model (But it's a GF 5600 Go)
<oddie> its asking for 'Give root password for maintanence'
<Epo^^> Hm ok robotgeek I'll try it now
<oddie> give the password and it says 'Incorrect Login'
<robotgeek> oddie: your user password?
<robotgeek> you could also try blank, but i am not sure
<oddie> yer well i dont have a root password...
<oddie> blank doesn't work
<robotgeek> oddie: maybe also ask in #ubuntu
<Epo^^> Ok robotgeek , I want trhough the config again
<Epo^^> Do I need to reboot now?
<robotgeek> Epo^^: just need to kill X
<Epo^^> By looking up the pid?
<Epo^^> Ok, I have done that before
<robotgeek> Epo^^: ctrl + alt + del, you will be disconnected instantly
<_epo> Did I leave by doing that?
<robotgeek> _epo: yes
<_epo> No robotgeek , It didn't make it available for option, although my monitor (laptop lcd) is 85Hz now, and not 60 like before
<robotgeek> _epo: look in /var/logs/Xorg.0.log or something, it will tell you
<_epo> I found an Nvidia install guide I'm willing to follow, but it says I need to go to "system" 'on top of the screen', but it isn't there
<_epo> I need to look for "Synaptic" something
<_epo> Ok robotgeek , I'll look into it
<robotgeek> _epo: thoise guides are probably for gnome
<_epo> It was on kubuntu.com and not on ubuntu
<_epo> Hm, how do I install it then?
<_epo> I think it might work if I install the video driver myself
<robotgeek> _epo: yes, use adept
<_epo> "apt-get" ?
<robotgeek> that works too :)
<_epo> But that's not for me probably ;)
<_epo> I just found Adept in the program list
<robotgeek> -> bed
<_epo> I found the log, how can I show you?
<oddie> no one knows......
<robotgeek> _epo: i am very sleepy, i am going to bed. sorry
<_epo> No problem, sleep tight
<_epo> Anyway, here is my log : http://pastebin.com/595956
<_epo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia > I'm following this but it's for Gnome (I suppose) and I'm a first time user
<epo> Right, the nvidia install guide did the job (I used Adept in a similar way), and now I have widescreen!
<hara__> argh! glxgears and fgl_glxgears work, but enemyterritory, quake3 refuse to work beyond the introscreens. HELP!!
<hara__> oh, using latest 8.23 drivers
<ohnett> any idea when the new flight cd (for dapper) is supposed to be released?
<raveneye> downloading the flight 5 as we type
<raveneye> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<raveneye> I assume that is the latest one since they still mention the flight 4 on the homepage
<ohnett> raveneye: could you please give me an url to the flight 5 dapper cd?
<raveneye> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<ohnett> raveneye: thank you
<raveneye> hey np
<raveneye> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/ (Ubuntu)
<raveneye> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-5/ (Kubuntu)
<raveneye> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-5/ (Edubuntu)
<raveneye> just to serve all flavours
<jpatrick> yum
* raveneye holds the links in a chocolate dip
<raveneye> there you go
<jpatrick> kubuntu one does not exist
<raveneye> hmmm i had some trouble getting the links to work got a few 404s but the persistent always get on top...
<raveneye> it would be nice though if (k/ed)ubuntu would adopt the netinstall concept.... 600+ MB downloads.... shivvvvver.
<slow-motion> hallo
<Psi-Jack> !spca
<ubotu> Psi-Jack: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jpatrick> hello Psi-Jack
<Psi-Jack> Hey hey.
<hara__> argh! even planetpenguinracer works but not quake3 nor enemyterritory. HELP!!
<Psi-Jack> Isn't there some spca50x driver for ubuntu?
<jpatrick> Not that i know of
<hara__> Psi-Jack: get it from here http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<hara__> install manually
<Psi-Jack> Ahhh. kk
<hara__> the kernel builtin never worked for me, always freezed my system
<hara__> fookit. what gives, every opengl app work but not enemyt or quake3
<raveneye> 01:27:04 to go :.(
<ohnett> is the dapper live cd also installable?
<raveneye> dunno i am pretty new to (k/ed)ubuntu
<raveneye> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDInstallHowTo?highlight=%28cd%29%7C%28live%29 adresses the topic about installing from livecd's
<udeis> hi - two hours ago i install my first linux distro (kubuntu) and i have a little problem with network interfaces configuration - i need a little help :)
<_mindspin> tell it
<udeis> my default connection (via dhcp) is located on eth1 - how to configure eth0 with static address - i try but after network reload i receive only eth0 address like default and eth1 is stopped
<udeis> i wrote something like this for eth0
<udeis> iface eth0 inet static
<udeis> address 192.168.10.1
<udeis> netmask 255.255.255.0
<udeis> gateway 192.168.10.1
<udeis> auto eth0
<udeis> what i'm doing wrong ?
<dark_suic> u have an auto eth1 line?
<udeis> yes
<dark_suic> weird...
<udeis> i know :)
<dark_suic> try sudo dhclient eth1
<_mindspin> where did you write it down ? on console?
<udeis> _mindspin: after ip a i receive no address on eth1 and my network connection was broken
<_mindspin> where?
<udeis> console
<_mindspin> you are sure with the gateway address?
<djclue917> udeis: you're not supposed to write that in the console
<_mindspin> shouldn't it be eth1
<udeis> _mindspin: i'm not - i'd like to prepare network sharing connection on eth0 via cross cable to the other machine
<djclue917> udeis: the network config is located at /etc/network/interfaces
<_mindspin> ict
<udeis> djclue917: yes i know
<djclue917> udeis: then what exactly is your problem?
<_mindspin> edit /etc/network/interfaces to your needs
<udeis> ok - i'm editing /etc/network/interfaces - now i have there line iface eth1 inet dhcp
<udeis> i wrote iface eth0 inet static [etc] 
<udeis> after /etc/init.d/networking restart i have only eth0 connection
<djclue917> udeis: what exactly is your DHCP server? is it a router?
<udeis> djclue917: cable modem
<djclue917> udeis: that is a cable modem/router
<djclue917> udeis: check your modem/router config
<udeis> djclue917: i think it is - but i take it from my ISP and i have no access to this
<udeis> i can't reconfigure it
<djclue917> udeis: if you don't know the admin password, you could just restart the cable modem/router then it should work fine again
<udeis> djclue917: ok - i try - see you later :)
<epo> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MountingWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28mount%29 > I followed this guide, but nothing really happened
<udeis> thank's a lot for everyone :) ifup eth1 helps me :) after system rebooting two interfaces eth0&1 working fine :)
<epo> I used "winc" as a name, since I want to access the NTFS C:/ drive of before
<casandro> Uhm, how can I configure xorg "manually" when it fails during installation? I cannot find xorgcfg or anything.
<Hobbsee> epo: can you paste the corresponding line of /etc/fstab?
<Hobbsee> !tell casandro about xcfg
<epo> Hm Hobbsee I think I found it
<epo> If I go to "/media" in Konq I can see it, the c:/ as a folder winc
<epo> But in media:/ there is nothing, only hda4 (my ext3), cdrom etc
<margouyab> hello, how can i read a cd that i can't mounted like usual
<margouyab> that cd is a single of natasha st pier with two song and a movie clip
<epo> By the way, I have this MP3 on my NTFS drive I just was able to access, I have Amarok and Jug installed, but none of them gives me sound
<epo> Do I have to do something else so it plays mp3?
<casandro> Ohh bot-based support, cool.
<Hobbsee> epo: yeah, that's a known bug
<Hobbsee> it seems fixed in dapper
<Hobbsee> to the media:/
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<epo> Ok thanks Hobbsee
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<Psi-Jack> Looks like spca5xx needs to be compiled with a specific version of gcc..
<epo> Can I use Winamp too, btw?
<epo> I'm very fond of Winamp :)
<Hobbsee> got no idea - perhaps under wine
<Hobbsee> but try xmms
<Hobbsee> it's very very similar to winamp
<epo> So no Jug or Amarok?
<Hobbsee> you can use jug or amarok
<Hobbsee> see !mp3 for how to get mp3 playback
<Psi-Jack> what version of gcc is the linux kernel compiled with?
<Psi-Jack> From 5.10?
<Epo> Hm, it says : Please confirm your Soundcard is correctly installed
<Epo> Come to think of it, I didn't hear a sound yet
<Epo> But that was because mute was on
<Epo> "alsamixer" seems to work tho
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: 4.0, IIRC
<Psi-Jack> Hmmmm
<jpatrick> Ahh
<Hobbsee> Epo: check in system settings that the kde sound isnt muted
<Epo> Hm
<Epo> The test sound button does not work
<Epo> But alsmixer displays some bars that are at 0
<D[a] > douglas@homeserver: sudo apt-get install gcc
<D[a] > and i get..
<Epo> Can I set it all to max?
<D[a] > unable to look up homeserver by using gethostname()
<D[a] > or something like that.
<Epo> reboot
<D[a] > Anyone
<D[a] > ?
<jpatrick> D[a] : did you change your hostname?
<D[a] > did i do what?
<D[a] > o-o
<usercamp5> ve_17
<D[a] > I didn't do that, no (sudo su - doesnt work either)
<D[a] > I'm brand new to this n dont know crap.
<udeis> ok :) NAT&Masquarade is working :) kubuntu is realy fine distribution :)
* mijndert agrees with udeis 
<usercamp5> #kubuntu
<udeis> 2 hours working and i have full working system :)
<D[a] > good
<D[a] > i just need help setting my hostname or WHATEVER.
<D[a] > q
<D[a] > q
<D[a] > ER
<D[a] > q:
<jpatrick> D[a] : somethings horriblly wrong I can tell you that
<madbull> hi, I'm having a problem playing cds, I can play mp3s playing cds, i can see that xmms, or kcd etc. are playing them but i hear no sound
<jpatrick> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<madbull> i suspect another program is holding the soundcard
<madbull> anyone have any ideas for me?
<D[a] > jpatrick
<D[a] > A reformat sounds good, I won't change system name.
<D[a] > :\
* D[a]  is away -( Formatting box downstairs, bbl. )- at 6:50am -( P:On / L:On )-
<jpatrick> D[a] : do you have a live cd?
<jpatrick> oh dear...
<Olegs> hi
<Olegs> anyone got ATI 7500 DRI support ?
<jpatrick> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<D[a] > jpatrick
<D[a] > no
<jpatrick> ah okay
<jpatrick> if you did fixing would be easy
<jpatrick> yo nlindblad
<D[a] > lol
<D[a] > nah
<D[a] > gonna dual boot
<D[a] > 1/2 HDD with kubuntu, 1/2 with winblows.
* jpatrick is Linux all the way
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that sounds familar
<Hobbsee> only my windows keeps getting smaller, and booting less often, to do less things
<jpatrick> I just formatted Windows when I got my first Kubuntu CD
<D[a] > Hobbsee
<D[a] > when i get my wireless working on kubuntu
<D[a] > windows == GONE.
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Olegs> thanks jpatrick
<jpatrick> Olegs: no problem
<Olegs> jpatrick: it's all good but no support for 7500
<D[a] > my prob was
<jpatrick> hmm sorry don't have ati :(
<D[a] > it was looking at channel two
<D[a] > on my old install
<D[a] > but im on 6 or 11.
<D[a] > :\
<_andrea> Buon giorno a tutti
<_andrea> ho appena installato kde
<_andrea> prima domanda probabilmente banalissima...
<_andrea> Dove trovo Synaptic ?!?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: see?!
<_andrea> su kde intendo, dove lo trovo?
<Tm_T> _andrea: ehm!
<Tm_T> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jpatrick> !it
<_andrea> opssss, pensavo di essere nel canale italiano, SORRY
<Tm_T> I keep wondering how the hell they can assume that they can use italian everywhere
<DevGet> what do scim do on my KDE system?
<Tm_T> "chiao a tutti!" ;(
<blueskiesokie> hello
<jpatrick> afternoon
<Tm_T> chiao a tutti!
<Tm_T> hobla hobla
<blueskiesokie> i just installed Kubuntu (dapper) it never created a user during installation . i got around that by using cd and setting password for root, then adding user
* Tm_T needs caffeine
<blueskiesokie> but how do i set the administrator password ?
<jpatrick> sudo
<raveneye> sudo passwd root
<blueskiesokie> i have root password set .. the administrator password is set when first install user is created and same password according to faq
<blueskiesokie> root password does not work to use administrator
<blueskiesokie> figured it out ... got to use visudo and add user
<bekirreis> hi
<kgoetz> hi
<jpatrick> hi
<stuffor> Hallo zusammen! Ich habe ein Problem.
<jpatrick> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Tm_T> stuffor: yes you do have a problem, linguistic one
<wimpies> I get no cd audio sound from my cd player on my laptop.
<Tm_T> ;-P
<kgoetz> Tm_T: now now
<wimpies> It seems that I should enable the digital way of doing it
<Tm_T> kgoetz: no mit
<kgoetz> ??
<Tm_T> kgoetz: exactly
<wimpies> but my IEC958 is enabled
<wimpies> Can anybody help with this ?
<kgoetz> Tm_T: right...
<Tm_T> kgoetz: my point is, people should not expect others to understand their language, so starting with english should be _default_
<kgoetz> Tm_T: the asumption taht the language here is english is no better then that it is german or chinese
<kgoetz> it is the default channel after install after all
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> but also I disagree ;)
<kgoetz> <grin>
<Tm_T> maybe I'm just too old ;)
<Tm_T> kgoetz: you know, even the topic is in english...
<kgoetz> <grin> who reads teh topic :P
<Tm_T> kgoetz: what topic?
* Tm_T hides
<kgoetz> i have been told about topics on irc channels... never bothered to check myself ;)
<Tm_T> kgoetz: someone said it's good with syrup
<kgoetz> ah, that explains it
<Tm_T> oh well, time to play with celestia ->
<kgoetz> 2:)
<Tm_T> oh my, loads over 6
<pulver> hey! whats the command to see how much im uploading/downloading atm?
<pulver> ssssch dont wake the sleeping bears
<[1] darkmatter> hi
<Mike1278537> hey all
<[1] darkmatter> I have a problem, I hope someon can help...seems I'm no longer able to boot into kubuntu...during the boot process, it stops at "Checking battery state"
<pulver> hi
<[1] darkmatter> I can still login as root when I choose recovery mode though
<[1] darkmatter> any ideas?
<Mike1278537> can anyone help me set up wireless in kubuntu?
<Mike1278537> the system does not detect my wireless connection
<jpatrick> Mike1278537: what card do you have?
<m0ns00n> Hey any other people here have problem with the latest AMD64 NVidia drivers?
<m0ns00n> I can't use RenderAccel with them and 3D looks wierd (the colors are messed up)
<Mike1278537> i dont have a wireless card, i have wireless b and g built into my laptop
<noteventime> 'ello
<JohnFlux> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<JohnFlux> Mike1278537: ^^
<edulix> hello world!
<JohnFlux> edulix: the world is busy.  May I take a message?
<bobyfixer> lol
<edulix> hehe
<edulix> can I configure an ip as a host alias in /etc/hosts ?
<bobyfixer> Great funn
<bobyfixer> why do you wanna do that for edulix  ?
<Mike1278537> chers, i'll check that out
<bobyfixer> i got my granny to use linux
<jpatrick> bobyfixer: cool
<bobyfixer> she loves programing
<edulix> bobyfixer: because I have a laptop as a webserver,
<edulix> bobyfixer: and sometimes it changes the ip, and stuff like that :P
<bobyfixer> its the only thing she loves better than knitting
<edulix> I want 192.168.2.4 to be an alias to my machine
<Skrot> Hi. How can I tell apt to not get new versions of kernel-*?
<edulix> maybe there is a more appropiate irc channel to answer, maybe #linux?
<edulix> I achieved, a guy from ##linux told me about ethernet aliasing
<edulix> I just had to execute two commands: /sbin/ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.2.4 && /sbin/route add -host 192.168.2.4 dev eth0:0
<arialis111> j want repository to kftp have somebody?
<sebastian> anyone knows any good groupware project with outlook connectivity?
<Gentix> anyone using dapper here?
<Tm_T> some yes
<Tm_T> atleast I hope so
<uniq>  I do.
<Gentix> what do you advice?
<Gentix> stay with breezy or go to dapper?
<Tm_T> I'd advice to wear socks
<Gentix> :)
<uniq> stay with breezy till dapper is released :)
<Tm_T> Gentix: it depends what you're looking for
<Gentix> already doing so
<Gentix> a better performing gstreamer?
<Tm_T> Gentix: if you know how to fix is something breaks, then dapper
<Tm_T> s/is/if/
<Tm_T> I find dapper very stable, but no guarantee that happens to everyone ;)
<Gentix> hrmm
<Gentix> are there any docs on easy upgrading to dapper?
<uniq> replace breezy with dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list
<uniq> apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade.
<tinta> hello !
<jpatrick> tinta: hi
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> kubuntu is gr8
<Blippe> where is that exellent(?) page whit all the knowledge of ubotu?
<Blippe> excellent...
<Itsme> hello
<Itsme> does anyone know of an instruction to install xgl and compiz on kubuntu?
<robotgeek> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Itsme> this seems to be for gnome not kde
<slow-motion> what is xgl?
<robotgeek> Itsme: well, you want eye candy, you gotta work for it
<HymnToLife> GNOME apps work fine on KDE (and vice versa)
<Ardarandir> Moin
<porrly> lo
<porrly> I wonder if anyone can help with an issue I have
<Nirvana> issue is?
<jpatrick> hi Nirvana
<porrly> I had 1.25 GB of ram in my machine, I think that a 256 Meg stick was causing my system to be unstable, so I removed it
<Nirvana> yellow jpatrick :D
<porrly> when I next booted kubuntu it went in to recover mode
<porrly> ie, it asked immediately for root password
<porrly> it thinks that some of my ram is corrupted now (probably as it is missing)
<porrly> I don't know hopw to get it to boot normally
<Nirvana> porrly: try safemode (sorry, I was eating breakfast)
<porrly> breakfast??? where are you?
<porrly> do you mean recovery mode?
<porrly> it looks like a program called kdm_greet is complaining about memory corruption, but I assume that is just down to it expecting 256MB more to be there than is there now
<Nirvana> maybe dpkg-reconfigure?
<porrly> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Nirvana> no
<Nirvana> dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<porrly> just dpkg-reconfigure?
<HymnToLife> with sudo
<porrly> I'm currently running in recovery mode, (root user) and have used startx to get into kde
<Nirvana> is it in?
<Nirvana> no errors?
<porrly> it isn't working 100% correctly
<porrly> complains about DCOP when I try to run some programs from the kde menu
<morzel> hi
<porrly> hi
<morzel> Ubuntu Penguin Liberation Front repository - do you know, why apt couldn't find packages from there?
<Nirvana> morzel: the deb line must be in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<morzel> hmmm
<morzel> i look after that
<Nirvana> one sec...
<Nirvana> morzel: open konsole, type sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<morzel> Ubuntu Penguin Liberation Front repository
<morzel> # Ubuntu Penguin Liberation Front repository.
<morzel> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<morzel> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<Nirvana> now "sudo apt-get update"
<morzel> i had
<morzel> and don't works
<Nirvana> what are you trying to do?
<Nirvana> if you want codecs... type in sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<porrly> Nirvana: does kdm store the amount of ram it expets to see in the system somewhere?
<morzel> i tried that
<morzel> can i paste lot of lines?
<morzel> hmmm.
<morzel> it's not english
<Nirvana> morzel: paste your sources.list on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<morzel> i won't paste
<Nirvana> porrly: open konsole
<morzel> k
<Nirvana> porrly: type in "cd /home/<PUT YOUR USERNAME HERE>"
<Nirvana> porrly: now, sudo cp .kde kdebackup
<Nirvana> porrly: and sudo rm .kde (this deletes all KDE settings)
<noteventime> arghh... i did chmod a=rwx /* -R -v but i meant to do chmod a=rwx ./* -R -v
<porrly> I can't open konsole, so I'll get allthe info I'll need from you now and then try it after I exit kde
<jpatrick> Nirvana: you can cd to /home just by typing "cd"
<noteventime> Now I'm kinda unable to do anything
<jpatrick> and no need for >sudo< rm .kde
<porrly> If I follow everything you have just done up there ^ will it try to boot properly for me?
<porrly> jpatrick: I do need to use /home/<username> as I can't log in as that user at the moment
<morzel> Nirvana: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/596409
<Nirvana> jpatrick: I know lol... I just figured that out :D
<noteventime> Is there anything I can do?
<porrly> ok, thanks Nirvana. I'm gonna give it a whirl and see if it works.
<porrly> bye
<morzel> do you have an idea?
<Nirvana> morzel: open konsole, type in "sudo apt-get w32codecs > error.txt" Type in "cat error.txt", and paste the output on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Nirvana> your sources.list is OK
<morzel> k
<morzel> i have send
<morzel> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/596420
<noteventime> PLEASE :'(
<noteventime> I cant su, I cant sudo
<Nirvana> noteventime: start Kubuntu in failsafe, and do the opposite of the command you did
<Nirvana> morzel: what language is that?
<morzel> hungarian
<noteventime> Nirvana: Ok,
<morzel> morzel@MobileRoncs:~$ apt-cache show w32codecs
<morzel> morzel@MobileRoncs:~$
<morzel> [17:29]  <morzel> hmmm.
<morzel> [17:29]  <morzel> it's not english
<morzel> [17:29]  <morzel> i won't paste
<Nirvana> lol... I thought in Hungary, they spoke French :P I used to have a Hungarian neighbour
<Nirvana> Alright, it's saying it cannot find the package, but it is referenced from another package.
<Nirvana> correct?
<morzel> hmm
<morzel> yes
<morzel> correct
<Nirvana> morzel: type in "wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-1plf4_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i w32codecs*.deb"
<morzel> wget works
<morzel> but it don't solve my problem
<Nirvana> what about sudo dpkg -i w32codecs*.deb
<Nirvana> ?
<morzel> i must to wait
<morzel> it's downloading with 70k
<morzel> it works
<morzel> i could install it
<Nirvana> it installed w32codecs?
<morzel> yes
<morzel> but why apt-get don't works
<morzel> ?
<HymnToLife> what's the error ?
<gonzalo> hola hay alguien?
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<morzel> HymnToLife: check the log
<Nirvana> morzel: try apt-get clean
<Nirvana> or try opening adept to see if it is there
<morzel> and what it doing
<morzel> ?
<morzel> morzel@MobileRoncs:~$ sudo apt-get clean
<morzel> morzel@MobileRoncs:~$
<grajkoo> how to restore stopped  process? ;)
<Nirvana> morzel: it removes apt archive cache
<morzel> k
<noteventime> I didn't work :(
<noteventime> I'm not even ure what the opposite is
<NRG88> hi, i have an amd athlon xp 1700+, what kind of kernel should I download for it? for the k7 family or i686?
<m1sh-L> i386
<NRG88> but i686 is supported, why use i368?
<morzel> k. i finish it
<morzel> Nirvana thanks for help
<morzel> i will download what i need
<morzel> and remove this from sources.list
<Nirvana> NRG88: open kcontrol: in the start, it will tell you what kernel your computer should use
<Nirvana> I think ^
<jpatrick> uname -a
<NRG88> i686
<NRG88> and i have a kernel header i386 :?
<Nirvana> mine says i686, and I have an i386 kernel... but if you want to change kernels because of performance... I'll tell you there's not much difference, save to checking with a benchmark program
<NRG88> i think i should upgrade :)
<Nirvana> anyone know why my usb mouse doesn't work all of a sudden? it's connected, and it's lightened up... but it won't respond when I move it
<Nirvana> I have to use the touchpad :(
<Nirvana> and that mouse is the best ever
<jpatrick> module 'pmouse' on? (lsmod)
<Nirvana> no... I think.. I look in ksysguard right?
<Nirvana> the ctrl + escape thing?
<Nirvana> how would I start it if it isn't on? is it in /etc/rc?/ ?
<bkjones> hi all
<bkjones> quick question: can I upgrade to dapper flight 5 (from breezy) by just updating the sources in synaptic?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<bkjones> nice. Thanks.
<bkjones> Tm_T: that second link breaks because the period is included
<bkjones> fyi
<Tm_T> bkjones: heh
<bkjones> ok, well, that broke. :(
<_jd> What is the repository I need for 3.5.1?
<_ubuntu> hey all
<otacon2> _ubuntu: hey you
<bkjones> hi
<_ubuntu> New from windoze. what do I type in konsol to get an bittorrent client?
<_ubuntu> otacon2:)
<bkjones> don't type anything
<bkjones> just get it from the Application menus
<_ubuntu> ;(
<_ubuntu> Plz specify?
<bkjones> click on the "K" on the bottom left of the screen
<bkjones> go to "Internet".
<_ubuntu> yes
<bkjones> There's a bittorrent client in there.
<bkjones> all the way at the top of the list, iirc.
<_ubuntu> Some error came when installing, so this is only live. Could that be the reason that there isnt a client?
<bkjones> yep.
<_ubuntu> Okay. :)
<bkjones> what error did you get?
<_ubuntu> Well, not an error. But the system hang when installing a boot client (the standard one, but cant remember the name)
<bkjones> if you're using live, there's really no place to put bittorrent files, because the livecd won't write to the hard drive.
<bkjones> grub is the standard bootloader :)
<_ubuntu> bkjones: I thought it could do that like knoppix. Write to HD I mean
<bkjones> wow. I've seen lots of bootloader issues, but not a hang.
<_ubuntu> Yeah grub. It hang when installing that. Never came beyond 0%
<_ubuntu> Btw, pardon my english. Its not my native tounge
<bkjones> _ubuntu: maybe I'm mistaken, but if it writes to a hard drive that already has another OS on it, that'll cause some weird issues when you boot that os again :)
<TeRaHuRtZ> Well thats obvious...
<otacon2> _ubuntu: mm maybe you could try : sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<bkjones> eek. Someone smarter than me will probably have an answer for that.
<_ubuntu> Ohh! Thats okay. Im not going back to windows, at any price
<_ubuntu> Hehe,
<TeRaHuRtZ> But isn't he saying the grub won't install at all?
<_ubuntu> Your help is appreciated anyway. And I'll just have to keep trying.. ;)
<bkjones> yes, he is. There were two topics in that thread, terahurtz :)
<_ubuntu> TeRaHuRtZ: I am, yes
<TeRaHuRtZ> _ubuntu did you have a seperate distro installed before hand?
<bkjones> one topic was about the livecd, the other was that he was using livecd because grub install hung when he tried to install ubuntu to the hd.
<_ubuntu> But it only happende once, so maybe it was just a flaw.. Old comp this is (yoda)
<TeRaHuRtZ> answer my question above... ^^
<bkjones> what's the machine set up to boot to if you don't boot to the livecd, _ubuntu?
<_ubuntu> I had an installation of xp. But when prompted i deleted it all, and choose auto
<TeRaHuRtZ> Hmm, does the livecd install also? Sorry I'm not that familiar with ubuntu, I use slack
<bkjones> well, then there should be some way of getting that bootloader installed.
<bkjones> lol
* bkjones uses everything but ubuntu as well
<TeRaHuRtZ> bkjones, i just installed kubuntu dapper for shats and giggles on my laptop
<_ubuntu> Its a dvd.. Ad if u press enter, it loads the live version. But if u type install and then enter it installs.. Hehe. obviusly..
<TeRaHuRtZ> A dvd? god damn... must be total bloatware
<TeRaHuRtZ> Alright wll I have an idea on the problem
<TeRaHuRtZ> Do you have a floppy drive?
<bkjones> terahurtz: don't bash people just because they don't want to load their distro from 14 floppies and read the carved-out-of-stone manual that was last updated in 1996.
<bkjones> ;-P
<TeRaHuRtZ> bkjones, i used the CD
<TeRaHuRtZ> heh
<bkjones> CD!?!?!!?!
<TeRaHuRtZ> For kubuntu
<bkjones> BLOAT!
<TeRaHuRtZ> haha
<_ubuntu> Well, dont worry about it! I'm sure I'll have better luck next time. Btw, a guy told me u could judge a person what OS he used. People using GNU/linux is much more friendly. I am convinced
<TeRaHuRtZ> answer my question _ubuntu
<bkjones> well, that's because we're less frustrated with our OS choice.
<bkjones> If I had to use 'doze all day, I doubt I'd be friendly.
<_ubuntu> I have floppy yes.. But its no problem. And with the dvd I still get to choose what I want. So not bloated TeRaHuRtZ  :)
<TeRaHuRtZ> _ubuntu, well if you didn't have a floppy that could be the problem, but anyways
<bkjones> I'm gonna restart X and run GNOME to see if an assert error in the update manager goes away.
<bkjones> later.
<TeRaHuRtZ> Grub generally doesn't like when computers don't have floppy drives, unless you install the grub on your own using the --no-floppy option\
<_ubuntu> TeRaHuRtZ: Again, I'll figure it out.. Use google etc, and get back to u guys when I'm completly stuck.. ;)
<TeRaHuRtZ> Well I'm willing to help you with it
<_ubuntu> And I really apreciate that.. Ty
<_ubuntu> I'll better get ready for the party. Ty TeRaHuRtZ ! And bk(though he left)
<johnathana> who do I set kdm as the default manager?
<bipolar> johnathana: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<uniq> johnathana: in a terminal window run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<johnathana> thanks you guys
<hugo> hello
<hugo> when I type my root password in the network menu nothing happens
<hugo> sometimes the password prompt doesn't even show
<hugo> same bug for everything when i press the "Administrator Button" in system settings...
<leafw> in kubuntu breezy, dist-upgraded to the latest packages, the automounting of a USB pen works, but the media:/ protocol fails to show the proper mounted media.
<leafw> any ideas why, or how to patch it?
<leafw> this happens in an x86 HP pavillion
<leafw> is difficult to teach an non-savy user to use the konsole to sudo umount his usb pen
<frank23> leafw: yeah media:/ stopped working for lots of people (including me) I don't know why
<leafw> in breezy-ppc it works fine
<leafw> what a joke
<leafw> this is a major bug, a show stopper
<frank23> leafw: hmmm usb drives do work for me... it's the mounted partitions that dont
<leafw> they mount, but the konqueror fails to show them under a media:/ protocol.
<leafw> so they can't be mouse-umounted
<leafw> plus one has to know where to look for them in the file system
<brodel> I want to try to get my desktop a bit nicer looking.. how can I change the color of the panel to match the kbfx button I just installed?
<leafw> and how in th world one can get an external display to work
<leafw> it's the worst type of sorcery I've seen around
<leafw> and that is another major show stopper
<leafw> the xorg.conf may or may not work, and there's no tellying when or why or how
<nounours> bonjour tout le monde
<Snake__> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nounours> sorry...bye all
<Snake__> :)
<murph2481_> !amarok
<ubotu> [amarok]  a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<aoshi> hello everybody
<NRG88> hi
<NRG88> :?
<jpatrick> hi
<Snake__> hellos.
<jpatrick> Snake__: boo
<Snake__> jpatrick: What??
<Snake__> lol
<jpatrick> Snake__: that's how I sometimes greet people
<murph2481_> amarok will not play mp3's can anyone help?
<brodel> can anyone tell me how to make the panel a different color?
<Snake__> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Snake__> murph2481_: thats to you
<murph2481_> thanks Snake_
<murph2481_> :)
<Snake__> brodel: enable transparnce
<Snake__> err
<Snake__> brodel: Right click the bar, configure panel, click apperance
<Snake__> brodel: then click advanced options, select the tint color, and then the tint ammount
<Snake__> (for full color set it to max
<brodel> hmm ok.
<brodel> now the minimized apps are still grey though
<Snake__> brodel: thats not fixable unless you upgrade to 3.5.1
<brodel> oh.
<brodel> damn.
<brodel> oh well I'll just put it back. Thanks for the info though.
<Snake__> Yea
<Snake__> brodel: you can upgrade if you want..
<Snake__> BUt there may be complications I wont be able to help you with
<brodel> I'd break something.. not even gonna attempt it.
<Snake__> Alright
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> brodel: then just wait for dapper, thatll have it :)
<brodel> Yeah. That's next month, right?
<Snake__> brodel: april
<Snake__> O WOW
<Snake__> its march!?
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> I didnt realize lol
<brodel> haha.. I was like yeah.. like I said.
<Snake__> Yep, next month
<Snake__> !april20
<ubotu> Snake__: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> ubotu: april20 is ZOMG DAPPER DRAKE IS RELEASED!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> Snake__: okay
<Snake__> !april20
<Snake__> whoops
<Snake__> !april20
<ubotu> somebody said april20 was ZOMG DAPPER DRAKE IS RELEASED!!!!!!!!!
<Snake__> :)
<brodel> I was thinking about buying another monitor and video card. How hard is it to hook up dual monitors for kubuntu?
<leafw> brodel: it's pure sorcery so far.
<Snake__> lol
<leafw> try ur luck,.
<brodel> just a thought.
<brodel> I like dual monitors. We have that at work
<leafw> I have a monitor here that I can use with the YDL and the macosx partitions, but not with kubuntu, as if something was really wrong somewhere in the Xorg
<Snake__> Wow
<Snake__> I wonder if this will make it in dappre
<Snake__> Brookline, Massachusetts, December 21 2005. The first major version release of the X Window System in more than a decade, X11R7.0 is the first release of the complete modularized and autotooled source code base for the X Window System.
<murph2481_> Snake_ i installed gstreamer0.10 (dapper flight 4) and still no playback from amarok?
<Snake__> ehhhh
<Snake__> Im not sure on dapper
<murph2481_> the link you gave me had info for dapper
<Snake__> Oh
<Snake__> Hmm
<murph2481_> but no go :(
<Snake__> murph2481_: perhaps try xine?
<murph2481_> but i can get VLC or XMMS to playback mp3's
<Parkotron> murph2481: Did you install the gstreamer mad package?
<brodel> is there better wireless support in dapper? I am thinking of getting a new router with WPA or WPA2
<murph2481_> i installed the UGLY as per the site
<murph2481_> hmmm let me try MAD
<Parkotron> Personally I prefer the using the xine engine. Since it's non modular, it shouldn't give you any trouble with mp3s.
<frank23> brodel: I haven't tried it myself, but I think wpa is still hard to configure
<murph2481_> Parkotron what package do i need for xine?
<frank23> murph2481_: try amaraok-xine
<frank23> murph2481_: then change the engine in the amarok configuration
<murph2481_> already installed :)
<murph2481_> already set as the engine
<Snake__> murph2481_: try #amarok maybe?
<Parkotron> Is xine working for formats other than mp3?
<Snake__> Parkotron: yulp
<Snake__> Oh
<Snake__> :) I thought you ment does it support it
<frank23> I use xine for everything. I've had very little success with gstreamer in amarok and kaffeine
<Snake__> same
<Parkotron> I'd have to agree.
<Blippe_[Banned] > I would like to start preaching about gstreamer right now, but... i would be lying
<Snake__> Heh
<frank23> In fact, I don't see why xine isn't the default instead of gstreamer.  for kubuntu, kaffeine went from xine in hoary to gstreamer in breezy
<Parkotron> gstreamer certainly has it's merits, but when it gets right down to it, it's easier to use xine.
<Snake__> frank23: I think it should go back to xine, it will have better support in amaork
<Blippe_[Banned] > I usually uses xfmedia (still based on xine) for video... but gstreamer for audio-apps... (including amarok)
<Snake__> frank23: theres crossfading and stuff done better for xine in 1.4
<Blippe_[Banned] > crossfading, why would anyone want that?
<Blippe_[Banned] > :FD
<Blippe_[Banned] > :D
<Snake__> Sounds better :P
<LiGhTeNiN> I get a noisy picture while playing a movie file why?
<frank23> Blippe_[Banned] : what is the difference between xfmedia and xine?
<Blippe_[Banned] > xfmedia looks like xfce apps (like gnome) and that means it doesnt hurt my eyes as much as xine...
<Blippe_[Banned] > crossfading is a poor mans gapless, and it sounds much worse!
<frank23> Blippe_[Banned] : oh xfmedia is a frontend. No I don't like the xine interface either. I use kaffeine
<Blippe_[Banned] > frank23, i could have been clearer... yep a frontend...
<Parkotron> I'm a huge fan of kaffeine. Controls is a separate floating window is nothing but a hassle.
<Blippe_[Banned] > Parkotron, i got two screens, i like having the controls on the seconds screen and the first playing it fullscreen...
<brodel> is there a dapper live CD?
<Parkotron> I do think kaffeine should have fewer toolbars by default. They clutter things up and I never use anything other than playback controls, position and volume.
<Parkotron> Blippe: I too have two screens, but I like things to be concentrated to a single window.
<frank23> I'd like to see kaffeine have a wmp like interface that can popup while in fullscreen
<Parkotron> It does. Middle click while in full screen.
<johnathana> brodel: yes it does
<frank23> Parkotron: you get a menu, but you can't jump to another position while in fullscreen
<LiGhTeNiN> I get an error while doing ./configure with xvid, says c cant make executables
<Blippe_[Banned] > okrim, the real reason i don't ike kaffeine is that it crashed the first tw otimes i started it waaaaaaay back...
<Parkotron> frank: Are you in minimal mode?
<Blippe_[Banned] > I have'nt forgivn it yet...
<Parkotron> Blippe: Stability was definately a huge weakness for Kaffeine in KDE3.4
<frank23> Parkotron: no
<frank23> LiGhTeNiN: install build-essential
<jpatrick> Parkotron: kaffeine's just bad (use kmplayer)
<brodel> aww the kubuntu flight 5 live CD link is dead :(
<Snake__> brodel: I wasnt aware 5 was released?
<frank23> jpatrick: I use kmplayer too but I don't like its separate window for the playlist
<brodel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<Parkotron> frank: Well, if I'm in regular (not minimal) mode and go fullscreen. I can middle click to have my toolbars and tabbar appear in fullscreen. I use it all the time.
<brodel> it works for ubuntu.. but not kubuntu
<brodel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/ (ubuntu)
<jpatrick> brodel: not tested yet
<frank23> Parkotron: you said middle click, and I read right-click. lol
<jpatrick> grab a daily cd or something
* Snake__ is playin with xgl
<Snake__> this stuff rocks
<frank23> Parkotron: The worst is I've been using kaffeine for a year and didn't know about that!
<LiGhTeNiN> frank23: thanks
<frank23> LiGhTeNiN: what are you trying to compile?
<LiGhTeNiN> xvid
<Parkotron> frank: I recently made a request on the mailing list to make middle click work both in fullscreen and in windowed mode. Hopefully that gets implemented because I'm always middleclicking in the window expecting it to switch to minimal mode.
<Parkotron> frank: I'm glad I could help you out.
<frank23> LiGhTeNiN: why? you can install libxvidcore4 and be done with it
<LiGhTeNiN> Couldn't find package libxvidcore4
<frank23> LiGhTeNiN: its in universe
<frank23> !tell LiGhTeNiN about sources
<Blippe_[Banned] > okrim, dma is a hardware-"thingie" right, so if i mount a dvd directory it doesn't matter if dma is on or off? or am i wrong?
<brodel> I'd say yet.
<brodel> yes*
<brodel> XGL only works on dapper?
<Parkotron> brodel: Correct.
<Snake__> brodel: correct, I suggest if you want to try it go to kororaa.org and get a demo live disk
<brodel> bah
<brodel> would XGL work on the live disc?
<brodel> I just wanted to play with it a bit.
<Snake__> brodel: yes
<Snake__> oh wait
<Snake__> of dapper?
<Parkotron> Yep. The only major requirement is version 7.0 of xorg.
<andrzej> how can j chank icons of kmenu?
<Snake__> brodel: just go get the kororaa live disk, then you dont need to install it or anything, it was made just to demo XGL
<andrzej> how can j chank icons of kmenu?
<andrzej> how can j change icons of kmenu?*
<Snake__> andrzej: right click the "k" and select menu editor
<Blippe_[Banned] > how safe is easyubuntu?
<brodel> great. I'm downloading it now.
<Snake__> click the item you want to change, and click the icon that shows up where you would edit it
<Snake__> Blippe_[Banned] : Much safer than automatic
<Snake__> automatix*
<brodel> I couldn't figure out easyubuntu
<Snake__> brodel: because your on kubuntu.
<brodel> wow.. this ISO is gonna take forever to download
<Snake__> Its for ubuntu
<Snake__> Hence the name :)
<brodel> 52 hours.. boo that
<andrzej> Snake__ this metod is bad
<Snake__> brodel: torrents are pretty quick with it
<Snake__> andrzej: well I know no other way, sorry
<brodel> awesome. you got a link to a torrent?
<Blippe_[Banned] > Snake__, it is probably safer than posting my password on my back too... that doesn't say anything...
<Blippe_[Banned] > does people recommend it?
<Snake__> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Snake__> Er...
<Snake__> Holdo n
<brodel> wait. I currently have an ATI card.. should I even bother?
<Blippe_[Banned] > I take that as a personal recommendation then... :D
<Snake__> Blippe_[Banned] : nalioth and robotgeek help build it. Its safe :)
<Snake__> Blippe_[Banned] : If you on kubuntu tho. go with easybreezy
<Snake__> easyubuntu is...as I just said, for ubuntu
<Blippe_[Banned] > okrim, then i feel kind of safe again...
<Blippe_[Banned] > okrim, i am terribly sorry about posting your name all the time, i will check my settings!
<brodel> bah. I have an ATI card and I run AMD.. I think I'll skip the live CD.. doesn't seem like it'd work too well with my PC
<Blippe_[Banned] > Snake__, i use all three ubuntu's... from time to time...
<Snake__> Blippe_[Banned] : Well if you have ubuntu-desktop installed, then you can run it
<LiGhTeNiN> frank23: nope, still didnt find, I compiled xvid and the picture is still noisy
<slow-essen> bye
<leafw> any way to switch off the "brightness" popup that shows when changing screen brightness?
<Dazed> Hullo
<Snake__> hu
<bkjones> hi
<Dazed> I wanna try linux out, but I dont want to abandon windows yet, cause i still need to get things done on the computer
<Dazed> Can i set up a dual boot somehow
<Snake__> Dazed: Dual boot
<Dazed> yeah thing is
<Dazed> I helped my buddy set up a dual boot of xp/ubuntu
<brodel> I have windows on this PC. I very rarely boot into it.
<Dazed> fried the hard drive somehow
<Snake__> Fried it?
<Dazed> had to send it back to the manufacturer
<Dazed> It died
<brodel> ha.. ubuntu didn't do that.
<bkjones> that's a hardware issue.
<leafw> was it a Maxtor?
<Dazed> The drive was workign fine till we installed unbuntu
<Snake__> It was gonna die anyway, ubuntu cant do that
<bkjones> that's not a linux issue (or windows issue, for that matter)
<brodel> if it was WD.. then it's common
<Dazed> i think it was having the 2 file systems on the same drive
<Dazed> we gave em their own partitions tho
<leafw> brodel: I have some WD working since year 1998
<bkjones> dazed: that makes no technical sense.
<Dazed> Point being.. i dont want it to happen to my drive
<leafw> but MAxtor drives fail on me every year, like a clock.
<brodel> every WD I have ever had has failed.
<Dazed> It was a maxtor lol
<bkjones> I just got a new maxtor from an RMA
<bkjones> every drive will eventually fail.
<brodel> I've only had one Maxtor die on me ever. So, I stick with what works for me mostly.
<leafw> so: both brands suck. One would assume such an issue would be solved by today.
<Dazed> Another thing is I dont wanna try ubuntu
<Dazed> it looks like.. 2 user friendly
<bkjones> so don't.
<Dazed> i want some ahrdcore linux with like a command line
<brodel> too user friendly?
<bkjones> what the hell does that mean?
<leafw> Dazed: there a literally hundreds of linux distros.
<Dazed> and some matrix uplinks
<brodel> haha
<bkjones> dazed - you can have a command line whenever you want.
<bkjones> lol matrix uplinks.
<bkjones> nice.
<bkjones> it should be called "redpill linux"
<leafw> xD install ubuntu as ".server": it puts only the bare minimums, gives you a tty
<bkjones> oh yeah, if you wanna go all the way like that.
<bkjones> but if you thought having two filesystems on a disk could demolish it, I don't think you're ready for that ;-P
<Dazed> Well I dont know what did it
<Dazed> spent 2 days trying to ressurect that box
<brodel> bkjones: I was gonna say that.. but I figured that might be a bit much :P
<Dazed> concluded that ubunutu was the weaksuace
<bkjones> sorry
<Snake__> Dazed: it definatly wasnt ubuntu/windows/macos/dos.
<bkjones> dazed: I wonder: what evidence did you have that the drive was actually dead?
<Dazed> Whats the difference between KDE and gnome?
<Snake__> Dazed: Look at screenshots
<Snake__> Huge diffrence
<Dazed> Well mainly that the bios stopped recognizing that it was there
<bkjones> dazed: the difference is preference.
<bkjones> dazed: that's not a hard drive problem
<Snake__> thats mobo
<Dazed> it wouldnt boot
<bkjones> or, it's not necessarily one, anyway.
<Dazed> said there was no drive
<Dazed> bios didnt see the drive
<bkjones> that's not necessarily a hd issue either.
<Snake__> Should have cleared the cmos
<Dazed> but there drive was there and working fine 5 minutes before
<brodel> yeah. Actually when I tried ubuntu, I almost threw it out saying it sucks.. then for the hell of it I tried kubuntu.. now I know I just don't care for gnome
<sonic> Hi people, since switching to kde in Kubuntu, I've been experiencing random repetition at random intervals when typing. e.g. When I am typing thiiiiiiiiiiiiiis might happen. Anybody else getting this?
<Snake__> sonic: if we all got that, kde wouldn't be very popular :)
<Snake__> But I dunno whats up :( sorry
<bkjones> nor would irc ;-P
<Snake__> lol
<brodel> nope never had that happen soooooooorry.
<sonic> Ok, cheers anyway.
<bkjones> lol
<sonic> brodel: haha
<bkjones> sonic: does it happen only with certain keys?
<bkjones> I had a keyboard that certain keys stuck on. I cleaned it. All's well now :)
<sonic> nop, random
<bkjones> :/
<brodel> will dapper have XGL?
<bkjones> I believe so.
<bkjones> thought it was in something I read.
<Dazed> Is there an operating system like the one from minority report yet
<Snake__> bkjones: yessir
<brodel> I can't wait for this CD to finish. I want to see it. The movies I've seen look sweet
<Snake__> brodel: you too :P
<Dazed> with the symbols that just float in the air and you drag them around
<bkjones> yep.
<bkjones> I'm running it right now.
<Snake__> brodel: It will be in the repos, awaiting your download
<brodel> rock on
<Dazed> Which warez site did you get it from
<bkjones> I didn't get it from a warez site.
<brodel> although I just read something about dapper maybe being delayed.
<bkjones> it's open source.
<Snake__> brodel: where.
<bkjones> I haven't seen a warez site in 8 years.
<Dazed> isohunt.com
<Dazed> I dont think it hosts software from the future tho
<brodel> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5
<Snake__> I cant see it being delayed
<bkjones> one reason I switched to linux (in 1998) was because I have too much of a conscience to steal stuff. That and who the hell knows what's being bundled with the warez versions. (spyware, backdoors...)
<Snake__> lol
<bkjones> anyone get the update-manager to work upgrading to dapper yet?
<brodel> I dunno. Maybe it won't be.. but it seems like it might
<bkjones> failed for me.
<Snake__> Oh my god
<brodel> at least that's what that page says
<Snake__> its orange
<Snake__> Wtf is ubuntu thinking
* bkjones likes orange
<Dazed> I just want something new
<Snake__> That is nasty......
<brodel> but it's a meeting on the 14th.. I think.
<Dazed> Im fed up with xp and its buggery
<bkjones> dazed: so do it. What's the hold up?
<brodel> wait for Vista.. hehe
<Dazed> like, my 'open with' just opens everything with notepad instead of giving me the menu to choose a program.
<Dazed> Come on
<bkjones> dude, you're preaching to the choir here. :)
<Dazed> Whens vista suppsoed to be arriving anyway
<brodel> yeah
<Snake__> Dazed: end of this year
<brodel> holiday 06
<Snake__> Horay for 6 year relases
<jpatrick> brodel: Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Thurs, 16th March - 20:00 UTC : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
* Snake__ will stick with 6 month ubuntu
<Dazed> Seems like its gonna be all bells and whistles with lots of secreet orwellian crap in it
<Dazed> I fear the vista
<bkjones> yeah me too - and I don't even run windoze.
<Dazed> Like hardcoded into the operating system you can only play mp3s you have licenses for
<Armagguedes> hello
<Dazed> Thats nazi germany yo
<brodel> I personally don't care fo rall the GUI sugar in it and it's insane hardware requirements. I've run a few betas..
<bkjones> yes. Welcome to the 1940's
<brodel> Actually the first Vista beta I tried made me get ubuntu because I didn't like where it was going.
<Armagguedes> if i install ubuntu and do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, its absolutely the same as installing kubuntu from a disc, rite?
<bkjones> I'll have to run it somewhere at some point just so I can support it to some minimal degree.
<jpatrick> Armagguedes: yes
<Snake__> Armagguedes: yes
<bkjones> prolly in vmware on my linux workstation.
<Dazed> How much hard disk space is ubuntu
<Dazed> just the core operating system
<Armagguedes> what if i do apt-get kde?
<Snake__> Armagguedes: you just get KDE
<jpatrick> Dazed: 500 MBs i think
<Snake__> Armagguedes: no extra software that comes with kubuntu
<bkjones> yeah, I think 500MB too.
<Armagguedes> Snake__ whats the difference
<Armagguedes> like what?
<Dazed> nice
<bkjones> Kontact.
<Dazed> my xp install is 2.3 gigs
<Snake__> bkjones: kontact is part of KDE
<jpatrick> kubuntu-specific patches
<Dazed> can i play counter strike source on linux
<Snake__> Dazed: with cedega
<TeRaHuRtZ> with wineX/cedega yes
<bkjones> yeah, but I don't think the default tweaks that kubuntu does are there by default are they?
<Dazed> with what now
<Snake__> !cedega
<Dazed> bless you
<Snake__> !+cedega
<ubotu> hmm... cedega is (formerly known as WineX) is TransGaming Technologies' proprietary fork of Wine, which is designed specifically for running games written for Microsoft Windows under Linux. As such, its primary focus is implementing the DirectX API. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<jpatrick> bkjones: kubuntu-default-settings
<bkjones> ?
<bkjones> hm
<brodel> hmm never tried that. Sounds interesting.
<Armagguedes> hm in kubuntu whats the equivalent of Evolution?
<brodel> Although I have a console to game.. other wise I'd be another one of those guys bitching that linux doesn't support games well.
<bkjones> Kontact..
<bkjones> :)
<jpatrick> bkjones: that package is where the kubuntu changes go
<jpatrick> Armagguedes: kontact
<bkjones> oh
<Snake__> I run a laptop that doesnt need to game
<Snake__> so I dont worry about it
<bkjones> btw - "synchronization" in kontact for me doesn't work at all.
<Dazed> Can you install ubuntu without a boot cd
<bkjones> probably. But it would involve PXE booting.
<TeRaHuRtZ> Cedega isn't all that great, and if you're going to use it just follow the steps for wineX cvs build, it's cheaper
<Armagguedes> what is syncronization? equalizing files across a network?
<Dazed> !redhat
<bkjones> Don't even know. I assumed it was a palm sync app.
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dazed
<Dazed> whats redhat?
<bkjones> redhat is another linux distribution.
<brodel> another distro
<Dazed> But..
<TeRaHuRtZ> Redhat is a company which develops a couple distros
<Dazed> What differs
<brodel> fedora..
<TeRaHuRtZ> Package management
<bkjones> a lot differs.
<Dazed> Does it come with different apps or something
<bkjones> no, not really.
<TeRaHuRtZ> Mainly package management
<bkjones> ubuntu pays much more attention to desktop users.
<Dazed> Lets pretend for a moment that I know what package management is
<Dazed> How does it differ?
<jpatrick> because on the rpm package manager which is [non-CoC-liking-comment-censored-here] 
<brodel> I like SuSE better than fedora or redhat anything for that matter.
<bkjones> dazed: you *do* know what it is, you just never heard it phrased that way.
<jpatrick> 1) no split binaries
<jpatrick> 2) different system design
<TeRaHuRtZ> Suse, redhat, and fedora all are horrid imo
<bkjones> package management is just managing the software on your system. Adding, removing, updating... that's package management (in a nutshell)
<bkjones> distros all have different ways of handling it.
<brodel> suse isn't that bad.
<TeRaHuRtZ> suse is bloatware
<bkjones> terahurtz: you're running slack. Once you make it to the 1990's, talk to us about linux on the desktop. ;-P
<sander__> TeRaHuRtZ: what distro is light then?
<brodel> then again I am comparing it to windows.. so I can't take bloat into account
<TeRaHuRtZ> bkjones, that was dumbest comment i've ever heard
<bkjones> slack is archaeology-ware
<TeRaHuRtZ> Slack 10.2 uses newer compilers than suse and ubuntu
<bkjones> great. That helps a desktop user how exactly.
<TeRaHuRtZ> Did I say i cared for other users?
<TeRaHuRtZ> lmao
<TeRaHuRtZ> I've been using *nix since 1997, I could care less about the "new" users and how easy a distro is for them to use
<bkjones> my point being you can't approach supporting desktop users coming from 'doze by shoving a bunch of stuff at them that you and I understand, but they think is "technobabble".
<bkjones> Just sayin'
<bkjones> then why are you in a kubuntu channel?
<TeRaHuRtZ> I'm in multiple channels
<TeRaHuRtZ> im in #freebsd but I don't don't run fbsd, does that mean I shouldn't be there?
<jpatrick> well three channels
<bkjones> so just a professional troll, then.
<TeRaHuRtZ> Nope, I'm here to help people
<jpatrick> I'm here cos I'm a dev
<Snake__> Im here because I rock
<_karl> how can i add synaptic?
<bkjones> I'm here 'cos I'm a dev/admin
<jpatrick> that too
<bkjones> it's already there, _karl
<TeRaHuRtZ> Synaptic package manager?
<TeRaHuRtZ> Or synaptic touch pad drivers...
<_karl> synaptic package manager
<bkjones> yeah, what a horrible name clash.
<TeRaHuRtZ> _karl, are you using 5.10?
<_karl> yes. kubuntu 5.10
<jpatrick> adept
<brodel> can't use adept?
<_karl> yes i can
<TeRaHuRtZ> I'm not familiar with 5.10 i have 6.04 on my laptop, but doesn't synaptic come with 5.10?
<Snake__> _karl: use adept to get synaptic
<Snake__> TeRaHuRtZ: not in kubuntu
<bkjones> yeah it does
<bkjones> I have it here
<TeRaHuRtZ> _karl, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<TeRaHuRtZ> worked for me
<jpatrick> no it doesn't
<Snake__> Kubuntu does NOT come with synaptic.
<Snake__> You have to install it
<TeRaHuRtZ> Ya i dont have it
* Marrs is with snake ;)
<bkjones> I guess I have it 'cos I installed ubuntu first.
<bkjones> in which case it winds up in the system menu under kubuntu
<Snake__> bkjones: ya that would do it
<TeRaHuRtZ> I use apt-get manually, but i did install synaptic
<bkjones> I've never even seen adept.
* bkjones looks
<bkjones> it looks very... duplo.
<_karl> It say that: no canditate
<TeRaHuRtZ> for synaptic?
<_karl> where can i have a source.list for kubunutu 5.10
<Marrs> searching something in adept is a bit easier than in synaptic (I mean I like the incremental search options in adept)
<bkjones> eek. I don't like that interface at all.
<TeRaHuRtZ> /etc/apt/source.list
<jpatrick> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: (Graphical package manager), section admin, is optional. Version: 0.57.4ubuntu10 (breezy), Packaged size: 1036 kB, Installed size: 5128 kB
<Snake__> bkjones: Try out krynaptic
* Snake__ shutters
<TeRaHuRtZ> bkjones, see I'm not a troll, I'm helping people :)
<bkjones> think I'll just stick with synaptic.
<Snake__> who the hell made that program..it was like a desperate attempt at a package maanger
<jpatrick> _karl: my "heavy" sources.list: http://tiber.tauware.de/~jpatrick/sources
* TeRaHuRtZ sticks with xterm and apt-get, just like the good ol' debian days
<Snake__> jpatrick: pass out the offical list
<Snake__> TeRaHuRtZ: the good ol debian days sucked
<bkjones> lol
<TeRaHuRtZ> Snake__, not sure how you can say that, but ok
<bkjones> yeah, I swore off debian until ubuntu.
<TeRaHuRtZ> Debian unstable is the same as ubuntu
<Snake__> TeRaHuRtZ: I can say that quite easily, linux was to young back then
<bkjones> I gave it a shot at replacing some redhat servers at work. No freakin' way.
<Marrs> the good ol' days... that must have been the Amiga days :)
<jpatrick> TeRaHuRtZ: because it's based off it?
* Marrs prepares to get flamed...
<TeRaHuRtZ> jpatrick, indeed, there really isn't major differences, besides the user friendliness of ubuntu compared to debian
<bkjones> terahurtz: debian unstable is *not* the same as ubuntu.
<TeRaHuRtZ> Pretty damn close :)
<Snake__> bkjones: you do know about the tab feature right?
<bkjones> in what?
<Snake__> In IRC clients..
<TeRaHuRtZ> obviously not :P
<Snake__> :)
<bkjones> yeah
<bkjones> I have 3 open now.
<Snake__> lol
<bkjones> why?
<TeRaHuRtZ> lmao
<Snake__> bkjones: No i mean, yo ucan start typing osmeones name, and press tab and it will fill the rest in for you
<TeRaHuRtZ> bkjones, learn to use IRC than come back and argue with me
<Snake__> saves time
<Snake__> TeRaHuRtZ: stfu.
<Snake__> TeRaHuRtZ: IRC has nothing to do with linux
<TeRaHuRtZ> Snake__, well the majority of linux users use IRC
<TeRaHuRtZ> :)
<bkjones> I don't use tab completion in my shell much either.
<Snake__> bkjones: yea its there too :P
<bkjones> thanks.
<sirblue> but why wouldnt anyone use it??
<bkjones> I got out of the habit of using tab completion because it can lead to mistakes that can make life miserable.
<unperson> Is there any way to make Kopete pop up a chat window when someone messages you for the first time?
<bkjones> I've been a Linux administrator for 8 years. I've learned my lesson.
<Snake__> unperson: it should do that defaultly..
<jpatrick> unperson: it's in the configuation
<sirblue> bkjones: like what? not looking at what comes out?
<TeRaHuRtZ> Snake__, no it goes to the task bar with a little bubble
<bkjones> yeah, basically
<Snake__> TeRaHuRtZ: thought that was what he ment
<TeRaHuRtZ> unperson, its in the pref
<sirblue> bkjones: story to tell?
<Snake__> unperson: check the configs
<unperson> Snake__: By default is seems to pop up a little bubble containing a snippet of the message that I have to click on to get a chat window.
<bkjones> plenty.
<bkjones> I write on the subject pretty regularly.
<Snake__> unperson: yea, go to the configuation of kopete
<Snake__> sorry
<bkjones> If you read Onlamp, linux.com, o'reilly books, etc., you may have seen some already.
<sirblue> cool, might have...
<_karl> but what you think, what linux are simplies
<TeRaHuRtZ> oreilly books are excellent learning tools
<sirblue> bkjones: if you are in the mood, share the worst one... ;)
<sirblue> amongst the best
<bkjones> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0596100825/sr=8-1/qid=1142110138/ref=pd_bbs_1/102-7942034-8872909?%5Fencoding=UTF8
<thom_> can someone tell me how to check cpu temperature?
<sirblue> thom_: acpi -V
<bkjones> thom_ some bioses actually do that.
<unperson> Right, so I have "show a bubble" unchecked under notification, because that causes a bubble not an actual chat window.  I can check "Raise window on new message" under the Chat tab, but I assume that'd raise the winow on very message, not just the first one.
<TeRaHuRtZ> or lm_sensors
* Armagguedes is away: 20mm caliber armour-piercing ice cream from lybia
<thom_> right, is there a gui display like in xfce applet?
<thom_> thanks
<Snake__> unperson: sounds bout right
<TeRaHuRtZ> thom_, doesn't tha rely on lm_sensors?
<TeRaHuRtZ> that*
<unperson> Ok, tried that, it does indeed raise the window on every message.
<Snake__> I'm listening to: Trans - Siberian Orchestra - Wizards In Winter (0:05 / 3:05)
<Snake__> Woooo
<_karl> are the monitors standard in kubuntu
<thom_> im on dapper and xfce is broken so im using kde
<_karl> i mean like in fluxbox
<TeRaHuRtZ> what monitors?
<jpatrick> Snake__: let's keep that info limited here
<_karl> system monitors
<Snake__> jpatrick: It was my first time... :(
<bkjones> sirblue: I once entered a command and hit tab and then enter really fast without thinking, and wound up changing the permissions on everything under the "/" directory.
<TeRaHuRtZ> I believe so yes
<thom_> 63C
<Snake__> bkjones: LOL
<bkjones> yeah, that sucked.
<Snake__> linux needs a "undo" button
<Snake__> :)
<TeRaHuRtZ> thom_, wow, what type of system is that?
<Snake__> TeRaHuRtZ: Preshott probly
<_karl> but is that possible like in ws
<thom_> notebook, centrino, its actually cooling down now
<bkjones> jeezus. Isn't that like 140F?
<sirblue> bkjones: great one, think i'd reconsider too after that...
<TeRaHuRtZ> a centrino shoudl not get that hot
<thom_> i noticed that if you leave the install cd in and boot it will get super hot
<thom_> even though its doing nothing
<TeRaHuRtZ> I would rip apart the casing and throw some AS5 on the
<TeRaHuRtZ> HSF
<Snake__> Well my P3 is at 56..
<Snake__> Thermal 1: ok, 56.0 degrees C
<bkjones> ok, I gotta go have a life now.
<bkjones> later all.
<TeRaHuRtZ> bkjones, good luck on that goal
<TeRaHuRtZ> :)
<bkjones> beware of tab completion.
<Snake__> cya bkjones
<bkjones> ;P
<thom_> i mean, if you leave the instal cd in and do nothing, it will get too hot
<thom_> not booted
<TeRaHuRtZ> thom_, sounds like your cd-rom drive keeps spinning the disk for no reason
<thom_> no its not spinning
<TeRaHuRtZ> Odd
<Snake__> thom_: your CPU may be close to your disk drive
<TeRaHuRtZ> MY centrino doesn't get past 45c usually
<Snake__> My HDD is right by my CPU and it gets hot as crap there
<thom_> now im in kde and temp is going down 59c now
<sirblue> thom_: or nuts...
<TeRaHuRtZ> I would blow out all the vents with compressed air at the least
<thom_> it was so hot i could not pick it up, and it had not even booted
<TeRaHuRtZ> Ya thats how my celeron laptop was
<spiritz> I'm having problem with latest linux ati driver. I'm using kernel 2.6.15-17-686. I have been able to install the driver as usual, but this time it won't load properly. DMESG says fglrx "taints the kernel". What does that mean?
<TeRaHuRtZ> And then I opened it up, ripped off the thermalpad and applied some artic silver 5
<thom_> TeRaHurtZ: whats the make and model?
<thom_> TeRaHuRtZ: whats the make and model?
<TeRaHuRtZ> The celeron was a compaq 2100 presario
<TeRaHuRtZ> my new laptop runs cool
<thom_> mine is sony vaio fs/660/w nvidia
<TeRaHuRtZ> what type of processor?
<Snake__> alright guys im out
<Snake__> cya
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...i was trying to configure the "weird keys" from my keyboard...whats the best was to do it?
<Parkotron> m_tadeu: System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Input Actions
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> I have upgraded my system to amd64.
<Armagguedes> foda-se
<Armagguedes> ups sry wrong channere
<m_tadeu> Parkotron: first i have to map the keyboard keys, right? how do i do it?
<Armagguedes> *channel*
<orangey> must I reinstall kubuntu using the amd64 cd?
<orangey> or can I just 'upgrade' apt-get upgrade style?
<Parkotron> m_tadeu: Is your keyboard listed under Keyboard Layouts?
<TeRaHuRtZ> that wouldn't be wise
<thom_> how can i run alsaconfig?
<TeRaHuRtZ> alsaconfig
<TeRaHuRtZ> from a terminal
<thom_> tried that
<Armagguedes> so, when will we know if Dapper gets delayed 6weeks?
<m_tadeu> Parkotron: I think i have a prob with that....i have no keyboards in the layouts
<orangey> is flight 5 released for kubuntu yet?
<thom_> mabe alsaconfig dont work cause im on dapper
<m_tadeu> Parkotron: the model combo box is empty :(
<TeRaHuRtZ> i dont have it  either in dapper
<thom_> flight 5 was supposed to be out yesterday
<TeRaHuRtZ> heh
<brodel> orangey: I don't think so
<Parkotron> m_tadeu: Did you upgrade to 3.5.1?
<m_tadeu> Parkotron: yap
<TeRaHuRtZ> My biggest complaint so far is that I can't compile things from scratch, which gets annoying :/
<Parkotron> m_tadeu: That's a known bug. I have the fix here somewhere. Let me find it.
<me2win> !info gstreamer
<thom_> TeRaHuRtZ: you can install the comile stuff
<Parkotron> m_tadeu: Try sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11/xkb
<thom_> compile
<TeRaHuRtZ> thom_, its missing half of the libs
<Armagguedes> does anyone know if that obnoxious Kubuntu bug regarding wireless will get fixed on Dapper?
<thom_> TeRaHuRtZ: oh
<jpatrick> Armagguedes: I think so
<m_tadeu> Parkotron: should i restart x?
<Armagguedes> jpatrick and will it bring WPA support out of the box?
<TeRaHuRtZ> thom_, try alsa-tools
<TeRaHuRtZ> you have to apt-get it first though
<TeRaHuRtZ> not sure if it has it though
<jpatrick> *shrugs*
<thom_> wireless is getting better , im on dapper on ly because my wireless works
<sirblue> even with broadcom 43xx?
<Armagguedes> thom_ kub dapper or ubun dapper?
<thom_> i need sound in bzflag, it used to be alsaconfig to get it working
<thom_> i installed ubuntu dapper, then kubuntu desktop
<TeRaHuRtZ> thom_, try installing alsa-tools
<thom_> TeRaHuRtZ: i have, now what
<orangey> brodel: but ubuntu flight 5 is out! : )
<TeRaHuRtZ> is there anymore commands under alsa?
<thom_> TeRaHuRtZ: there is no equivalent to alsa config
<TeRaHuRtZ> hmm
<thom_> alsaconfig used to fix bzflag
<TeRaHuRtZ> Thats odd, I don't have it either
<TeRaHuRtZ> What in alsaconfig fixd it?
<gleesond> does kubuntu use alsa?
<thom_> it would overwrite the sound settings the ubuntu uses
<thom_> its the same
<TeRaHuRtZ> gleesond, i doubt it would use oss
<Parkotron> m_tadeu: I don't think you should have to, but it can't hurt.
<brodel> yeah.. but I want kubuntu :\
<thom_> not oss there is another one,
<thom_> all i can do is use control center and change sound: hardware but it does no good
<TeRaHuRtZ> alsamixer works
<thom_> so it does
<TeRaHuRtZ> crap, anyone know of the usenet reader thats KDE based, its called K something...
<thom_> the problem is kububtu.ubuntu is using some other sound drivers that i need to overide
<sander__> knode
<thom_> im going to check forum
<TeRaHuRtZ> sander__, thanks, thats the one that supports nzb files right?
<sander__> Actually that one is klibido, I don't think knode has any binary capabilities.
<TeRaHuRtZ> ahh klibido is what i was thinking of
<TeRaHuRtZ> thanks
<sander__> Any word on if the delay in Dapper will help Kubuntu with stuff like knetwork manager?
<TeRaHuRtZ> No idea, I don't follow the *ubuntu dev work closely :/
<thom_> sander_: are you running dapper/
<thom_> i had to setup my networking in ubuntu dapper for some reason, then switch to kde
<logi_> anyone here good with samba?
<TeRaHuRtZ> I forget is xchat GTK+ based?
<thom_> TeRaHuRtZ: seems theres a bug in alsa-tools dapper, but it was for flight 3,
<sander__> thom_: I download the live flight cds to keep up. I run SuSE 10, but I'm wieghing dapper v SuSe 10.1. Knetwork manager sounds like a must have.
<TeRaHuRtZ> alsa-tools is just for select cards anyway
<orangey> TeRaHuRtZ: yes
<thom_> sander_: funny, me too, im running suse 10.1 and dapper
<sander__> Last I read that it wasn't going to make the cut, but with the extended deadline I'm wondering if that might change.
<sander__> thom_: which gets your vote so far?
<TeRaHuRtZ> I'm looking for a way to use GTK+ to to turn all my gtk+based apps so they have transparent backgrounds
<thom_> sander_: suse was real nice, even has brightness controls and some advanced acpi stuff
<TeRaHuRtZ> I know Xchat can do it, but I want all apps to it, which are GTK+ based
<TeRaHuRtZ> such as gaim etc
<thom_> but beta 6 is very unstable
<TeRaHuRtZ> Xgl was pretty cool :)
<thom_> sander_: whats your wireless card, is that the issue?
<sander__> Yast is a big plus in terms of general management, but I prefer apt, so that's pretty big for me.
<thom_> dapper is actually usable, suse 10.1 beta 6 is not right now
<orangey> can I upgrade from breezy to dapper (flight) with apt-get upgrade?
<orangey> what apt sources?
<thom_> also there is the issue of disks, for all the suses you need maby 5x every beta which is a waste
<TeRaHuRtZ> I just didn't care for suse, to bloated and slow
<TeRaHuRtZ> :/
<TeRaHuRtZ> imo of course
<thom_> sander_: i just dont have time to run a cd burning factory
<me2win> !info gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<ubotu> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt: (Makes your GTK 2 apps look like Qt ones), section kde, is optional. Version: 0.60-1ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 70 kB, Installed size: 284 kB
<sander__> My wireless issue is that I still find generic find the network connecting too hard on every distro. I'd like something like XP-post SP2 network wireless browsing where I can just see what networks are around and connect. Most of the time I have to manually tweak with iwconfig and such. I'm hoping that knetwork manager will help.
<sander__> thom_: I agree, also yast died on me with beta 5 (the sources are corrupted somehow) so that set things back. :/
<thom_> sander_: i agree, im on kubuntu now, and have no idea what wireless im connected too
<TeRaHuRtZ> me2win, thx but I don't believe there is a way to set that globally
<me2win> wha?
<TeRaHuRtZ> tk2-engines-gtk-q
<TeRaHuRtZ> gtk2*
<sander__> I have had numerous experiences where I connect to a wireless network, but don't get an ip so I have dicker around on the commandline. bleh.
<thom_> sander_: dapper should be fine
<thom_> try flight 5 when its out
<thom_> a lot is up to the kernel , for ipw2200 its best 2.6.14 or later
<thom_> sander_: what was the wirless device you have?
<sander__> 2 UI things: In SuSe I really like the search dialog in the K menu, but dapper is the best (only?) distro for katapult.
<thom_> are you sure firmware is not an issue
<sander__> I have an old Orinoco Gold card, it gets picked up by most everything, 802.11b though.
<me2win> TeRaHuRtZ: my bad, i did that !info for my own use, i wasnt aware that it was used in context with what you were talking baout heh
<thom_> oh
<TeRaHuRtZ> me2win, no prob heh
<Evil_H> anyone here familiar with the GIMP?
<TeRaHuRtZ> Did you see what i was trying to accoplish?
<sander__> I think it has a problem with settings in promiscuous mode.
<thom_> sander_: mine only works with acpi enabled
<sander__> I figure I'll ghost my hard drive and try both dapper and 10.1 when they come out and see which works the best.
<TeRaHuRtZ> !info kdmtheme
<brodel> damn, the korora live CD didn't detect my NIC :\
<TeRaHuRtZ> !info tpconfig
<ubotu> tpconfig: (configure touchpad devices), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 3.1.3-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 57 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<jpatrick> !info kcontrol-kdmtheme
<TeRaHuRtZ> heh
<TeRaHuRtZ> its not there
<jpatrick> apt-cache show kcontrol-kdmtheme
<jpatrick> I know it's there
<jpatrick> I packaged it
<TeRaHuRtZ> heh thanks
<jpatrick> (dapper)
<jpatrick> bona nit tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> jpatrick: hola
<jpatrick> not really allowed to speak Catalan here :/
<fatejudger> so Flight 5 hasn't really been released?
<TeRaHuRtZ> jpatrick, where do i access that now?
<TeRaHuRtZ> nvm
<TeRaHuRtZ> im blind
<jpatrick> no, kubuntu one's need testing still
<fatejudger> jpatrick: timetable?
<fatejudger> jpatrick: I thought they were usually pretty synced up
<jpatrick> fatejudger: people have to actually make sure the thing works before releasing
<jpatrick> grab a daily cd
<orangey> hmm. has kubuntu dapper abandoned gstreamer?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:jpatrick] : Congrats to allee on membership | Amarok 1.4 beta 1, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) | Flight 5 not ready yet, grab daily CD instead
<jpatrick> _o/
<jpatrick> orangey: for amaroK -> yes
<jpatrick> because it doesn't support gst0.10 yet
<thom_> Evil_H: whats up with gimp?
<fatejudger> jpatrick: they said it did support gstreamer 0.10
<tid-wave> well... System Settings is really evil
<tid-wave> i am very disappointed
<heinz> hallo
<fatejudger> tid-wave: then change it back
<heinz> hello
<fatejudger> tid-wave: there's nothing stopping you from using kcontrol
<tid-wave> full of bugs, and administrator mode destroys stuff
<tid-wave> it's evil
<fatejudger> omg
<fatejudger> obviously you have no idea what you're talking about
<fatejudger> since it works fine
<jpatrick> fatejudger: great
<paxmaster> hello how would I install xmmsbar
<tid-wave> the problem is it doesn't work fine !
<tid-wave> it's full of bugs
<dark_suic> i still think kcontrol is way better than system settings...
<fatejudger> tid-wave: what bugs?
<jpatrick> not sure if we can ship a beta verison tho
<fatejudger> jpatrick: it's pretty damn stable
<tid-wave> it just screwed up the display settings on a computer
<fatejudger> jpatrick: you might consider it
<paxmaster> I extract he tar and it contain  xmmsbar.py  xmmsbar.pyc  xmmsbar.theme
<tid-wave> it's interface sucks it has a huge window in low resolutions
<tid-wave> unresizable
<fatejudger> jpatrick: it hasn't crashed since I started using it back a few weeks ago
<tid-wave> i hate it
<fatejudger> tid-wave: are you using Breezy?
<tid-wave> no
<jpatrick> fatejudger: echo "try getting amarok1.4beta2 into dapper" >> TODO.jpatrick
<tid-wave> it has bugs in both breezy and dapper
<tid-wave> in fact dapper has even more bugs
<paxmaster> does anybody know how to install xmmsbar
<fatejudger> jpatrick: oh, and may I suggest that you compile amaroK Beta 2 with a splash screen this time?
<fatejudger> jpatrick: I think that's how the maintainers of amaroK were intending it to be, it kind of goes with the whole theme
<jpatrick> fatejudger: not my choice but I'll see what I can do
<fatejudger> jpatrick: you are a Kubuntu devel right?
<jpatrick> yes
<fatejudger> jpatrick: I was hoping to ask one of you guys whether you played with ALSA a few weeks ago and took off dmix?
<jpatrick> not me
<fatejudger> jpatrick: because I can't seem to do multiple audio streams
<fatejudger> jpatrick: and I've talked with others
<fatejudger> jpatrick: they can't either
<fatejudger> jpatrick: I've filed a bug report, but nothing came of it
<jpatrick> I'm kde-related things guy
<fatejudger> jpatrick: ah, ok
<fatejudger> jpatrick: well maybe you could mention it to one of those package maintainers or something
<tamer> Hey people... I have with kde a problem
<fatejudger> jpatrick: because it's a serious issue
<tamer> I don't have keyboard layouts available
<tamer> for different languages
<jpatrick> kcontrol
<tamer> I did, everything's empty
<tamer> doesn't sho me anything to choose
<tamer> neither keyboard type or languages
<tamer> could it be that there is a package missing?
<Blissex> tamer: thats very odd.
<Blissex> tamer: try 'kcmshell --list' that will list all of the available parts of the Control Centre
<Blissex> tamer: here 'kcmshell --list | wc -l' counts 76 lines
<tamer> 79 linues
<marseillai> hi! does anyone know when kubuntu flight 5 will be out ?
<tamer> 79 lines
<sirblue> 77
<Blissex> tamer: so you should have it...
<Blissex> tamer: look at the list it outputs for the obviously named module.
<dark_suic> 74 here...
<Blissex> kcmshell --list | sort | less
<dark_suic> Blissex, could you try a kcmshell --list | grep layout?
<tamer> keyboard_layout
<dark_suic> it may show the keyboard layout package
<Blissex> keyboard_layout        - Keyboard Layout
<dark_suic> well, installed here too
<tamer> it is installes, but what might be the problem that he doesn't show me any layout?
<tamer> in which package is it packed or where might be this problem?
<Blissex> tamer: did you try 'kcmshell keyboard_layout'?
<dark_suic> i heard it had some kind of bug
<dark_suic> and read how to solve it (that way i solved it) but i forgot it and the webpage went down
<tamer> even if I start kcontrol with "sudo" the same result
<tamer> I thought it would be a user access violence.
<Blissex> tamer: well, if you use 'sudo' you are accessing the KDE settings for 'root', not your own.
<fatejudger> you're supposed to use kdesu on kcontrol
<fatejudger> not sudo
<asraniel> hi there, a friend of mine is trying kubuntu now. but in his konsole tab does not work for autocompletion. well it works, but it does only work if there is only one choice and it takes it. if there is more than one choice he cant show them with tab
<tamer> Same result!
<tamer> kdesu kcontrol brings me the same result that I am not even there able to choose at the keyboard layout module differen languages
<Blissex> tamer: which result? That you get the panes but no keyboard types are listed?
<tamer> At this module I am not able to choose any layout or language
<tamer> the menus are empty
<tamer> like you would have drop down menus with no entrys
<tamer> At the box "Available Layouts" the list IS empty and at "keyboard model" the list is empty.
<tamer> I am using kde 3.5.1 for kubuntu
<tamer> Do you guys know who is maintining at kde the keyboard_layout module?
<tamer> is somebody here running on kubuntu the kde 3.5.1 packages?
<asraniel> tamer: yes, thereis a bug
<asraniel> tamer: look in the bugtracker
<asraniel> tamer: there is a fix for it
<tamer> where ar kde?
<tamer> or is it a subproject?
<Blissex> tamer: bugs.KDE.org
<asraniel> tamer: its a simple ln blablabla
<asraniel> tamer: no, look at the kubuntu bug page
<tamer> do you have the bug number?
<asraniel> tamer: because its a kubuntu bug
<mijndert> tamer, are you having the bug that there are no keyboard layouts present?
<tamer> yes
<tamer> no keyboards and nothing
<mijndert> can i PM you about that?
<tamer> empty
<tamer> yes
<Parkotron> tamer: Try sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11/xkb
<tamer> I solved it!
<tamer> I found the bug at bug.kde.org
<tamer> sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11
<tamer> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=121249
<tamer> Parkotron, thank you very much!
<Dazed> Can you find the one in my pants now
<tamer> you are a hero (don''t mean it ironically), thanks man!
<gleesond> does anyone know about s/pdif and soundmax drivers
<mijndert> tamer, that what i tried to PM you. But didn't work for now :P
<tamer> you too, thank you!
<Parkotron> tamer: No problem.
<mijndert> Kubuntu rocks again ^_^
* kroisis wonders about bugs in Dazed pants...then decides not to.
<Dazed> Ill give you a hint
<Dazed> Its my dong
<kroisis> diseases, eh?
* kroisis shuts up an apologizes
<Dazed> :(
<Dreamstar> hi guys need ur help!!!
<Dreamstar> how can i tell to realplayer which sound device to use?
<Dreamstar> pls urgently need ur help!!! i'd like to see the Ariane 5 launch live :)
<pagefault> I am running ubuntu now and I would like to strip all traces of gnome from my system and go to kubuntu
<pagefault> can I do this by simply removing ubuntu-desktop and installing kubuntu-desktop
<thom_> install kubuntu-desktop
<thom_> then remove ubuntu
<pagefault> will that automatically remove gnome?
<tijn> hi all
<thom_> it will unless you have some apps installed that require it
<thom_> you can check it with synaptic, do a search fro gnome after remvoing ubuntu
<thom_> does anyone know anything about sound in dapper, game sound is not working
<thom_> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<tijn> btw is there a known problem with install, like apt configuring cdrom hangs with 25%?
<thom_> tijn: is your disk good, did you do check sum?
<tijn> thom_: not yet, gonna do it right now
<tijn> or just skip apt config
<tijn> was just wondering ;)
<thom_> maybe do slower burn
<pvh> Where can I change single-click / double-click behavior?
<pvh> (in KDE)
<durga> how  can i get evolution to minimise to the sys tray  ?
<Parkotron> pvh: kcontrol > Peripherals > Mouse
<os2mac> So what is up with this article on /. about Mr Shuttleworth proposing a 6 week delay... having problems?
<Parkotron> os2mac: Link?
<os2mac> stand by
<pvh> Parkotron: Thanks.
<jjesse> wants the 6 weeks for developement of CKJ stuff
<os2mac> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/03/11/2041240
<os2mac> whiat is CKJ?
<os2mac> s/whiat/what
<jjesse> chinese japanese and korean support
<os2mac> ahhh....
<os2mac> broading the userbase....
<jjesse> its a good email, wil lbe interesting discussion
<Marrs> noob question: what is xubuntu?
<os2mac> should be.... sounds like a lot of the problems I have had with previous releases will be wiped out.
<Parkotron> !xubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<Marrs> tnx!
<sander__> It's the pron optimized version of ubuntu
<Marrs> ;) ...it got me thinking if there was an Enlightenment version too... and yes, there is, Ebuntu
<fatejudger> there has to be some way of fixing this sound problem in Dapper
<fatejudger> is there anyone who is using the latest Dapper here?
<Marrs> sry, not me
<fatejudger> damn
<pvh> fatejudger: I am, what's your problem?
<Marrs> just switched to kubuntu from Gentoo, so I thought I'd try the "stable" version first ;)
<fatejudger> pvh: are you able to run multiple sound streams?
<pvh> fatejudger: you mean play sound simultaneously in multiple applications?
<fatejudger> pvh: in other words, are you able to mix your sounds together?
<fatejudger> pvh: yes
<pvh> fatejudger: hmm, i'm not sure. let me check. i do use two soundcards.
<fatejudger> pvh: you use both of them?
<pvh> yes.
<pvh> fatejudger: I _had_ found a really nice .asoundrc which set everything up nicely. Too bad I lost it when my hard drive crashed.
<fatejudger> that sucks
<fatejudger> I'm wondering if dmix isn't enabled or something
<fatejudger> maybe they changed that
<pvh> fatejudger: I'm not sure. My laptop, also running Kubuntu, definitely mixes sounds properly.
<fatejudger> pvh: so does mine, but it's running Breezy
<fatejudger> "It's a shame that software mixing isn't enabled on Ubuntu by default."
<fatejudger> that's on the wiki
<fatejudger> I think they changed it in Dapper or something
<dumkopf> Okay, I'm *really* sick of updating and having all my fonts futzed with
<fatejudger> dumkopf: lol
<fatejudger> dumkopf: they don't use Dapper
<fatejudger> *then
<pvh> fatejudger: Aha, I found one.
<fatejudger> pvh: found what?
<pvh> fatejudger: The .asoundrc which served me so well.
<dumkopf> upon updating today, all the text in firefox was gigantic.
<fatejudger> pvh: www.pastebin.com
<pvh> http://forum.americasarmy.com/viewtopic.php?p=2158665
<dumkopf> i've managed to make some of it smaller, but i'm not sure what to do to make text on buttons and text entry boxes the same size as everythign else
<fatejudger> dumkopf: you use Firefox in Kubuntu?
<dumkopf> fatejudger: yes
<tijn> of course
<fatejudger> wtf
#kubuntu 2006-03-17
<fatejudger> Firefox is the ugliest slowest piece of crap ever
<fatejudger> the Gnome people can have it for all I care
<dumkopf> fatejudger: not a fan of Konqueror
<fatejudger> it seems like the people who don't like Konq either haven't tried it, or are obsessed with extensions
<fatejudger> and since the only useful extension is adblock, which is now on Konq
<fatejudger> there should be no reason not to use Konq
<Parkotron> My personal problem with Konqueror is that I like having my web browser separate from my file manager.
<pvh> fatejudger: There are other reasons. I still can't log into Mantis with Konq. Google Maps doesn't work with Konq either.
<fatejudger> pvh: google maps DOES work with Konq
<pvh> fatejudger: Well, it didn't when I tried a few weeks ago.
<fatejudger> pvh: you have to set your browser identification to "safari"
<dumkopf> fatejudger: truth be told, firefox and konqueror really aren't that different-looking
<fatejudger> dumkopf: that's like saying that KDE and Gnome look about the same
<fatejudger> pvh: asoundrc?
<dumkopf> fatejudger: that's silly, they're web browsers.
<dumkopf> fatejudger: there's only so much leeway as to design
<pvh> fatejudger: asoundrc.
<fatejudger> dumkopf: that argument is so weak that you could make connections between any programs with that sort of logic
<fatejudger> pvh: yes, did you pastebin it?
<pvh> fatejudger: I pasted you the link, look above.
<dumkopf> fatejudger: get off the high horse.  a web browser is for showing you web pages.  it has a location bar, some buttons for navigation, and it renders HTML.  that's a highly specialized description and arguing for or against one or the other on any grounds other than matter of preference is wrongheaded.
<restlekak> is there a way to use kde apps inside compiz with xgl? (using dapper)
<dumkopf> fatejudger: let's just start arguing about vi versus emacs, too
<fatejudger> pvh: oh I see,  it was a a link to a forum
<beefsprocket> dumkopf: you don't need a location bar, use links
<zyth> So I have a weird issue.  I install Kubuntu, then my nividia drivers, all is well.  I install normal Ubuntu, then the nvidia drivers, and I get a nice 1" line on the side of screen that is white where windows will not go, but the mouse can.  Anyone ever seen anything similar before?
<nuky> how can i find out how much disk space has been allocated to my partitions? like for /, /home, /var, swap, etc.. ?
<dumkopf> beefsprocket: assuming you have someplace specific you want to go to.
<fatejudger> dumkopf: if it was that easy to write a browser, there'd be dozens of popular browsers out there
<fatejudger> dumkopf: there is more to a browser than viewing a simple text html document
<Hobbsee> nuky: df -h -T
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I got your page
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I think that problem might be related to mine
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: hmmm?  which one?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it's hard to tell, it was very vague
<Hobbsee> oh, that one
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: the sound problem
<Hobbsee> yep
<beefsprocket> fatejudger, dumkopf have a listen to the last lugradio, they talk about flock/firefox etc.
<dumkopf> fatejudger: the reason there aren't more popular browsers out there is because the momentum that popular ones have, not because it's "hard" to write one.
<nuky> mount
<dumkopf> fatejudger: by the way, there are dozens.
<fatejudger> dumkopf: I realize that there are dozens
<fatejudger> dumkopf: but very few are popular
<nuky> Hobbsee: sorry wrong window.. thanks :)
<fatejudger> dumkopf: which if you had taken the time to read what I said, you would have noticed
<dumkopf> fatejudger: if you want to use your own reasoning for what is "popular" then, Konqueror is definitely not it.
<zyth> konqueror has come a long way
<fatejudger> dumkopf: if you're talking about KHTML, then yes, it IS popular
<zyth> I used to never used, just tried it in the new ubuntu, it works with my plugins and everything...
<dumkopf> fatejudger: it's a market share thing, not a usability or features or sleekness thing
<fatejudger> dumkopf: in fact, Apple's Webkit IS KTHML
<fatejudger> dumkopf: people get market share by making a good browser
<dumkopf> fatejudger: I wasn't talking about KHTML.  I was talking about Konqueror.  The browser that you start by pointing at the Konqueror button.
<dumkopf> fatejudger: people get market share by being there first.
<fatejudger> dumkopf: Konqueror uses KHTML to render pages
<dumkopf> fatejudger: MS does not make a good browser.
<fatejudger> dumkopf: if you're talking about Konqueror, you're talking about KHTML
<fatejudger> dumkopf: wow, you really are dumb
<fatejudger> dumkopf: in case you didn't realize it, IE was NOT the first browser
<fatejudger> dumkopf: maybe you ought to get your facts straight before running your mouth
<zyth> I got ie 1.2 with bill gates' autobiography on CD or soemthing I recall
<zyth> years ago.. god ;) how lame of me
<dumkopf> fatejudger: i didn't say it was the first browser.  but it IS the first browser that's installed on a PC when Joe Somebody buys it from best buy.
<dumkopf> fatejudger: it was there first.  on his computer.  so he uses the shitty browser.
<fatejudger> dumkopf: and what does that have anything to do with Firefox and Konqueror?
<dumkopf> fatejudger: you should probably learn how to interpret context before building such a bad argument.
<dumkopf> fatejudger: i was saying that popular browsers are popular NOT soleley because they're "good"
<fatejudger> dumkopf: and what does that have to do with Konqueror and Firefox?
<fatejudger> dumkopf: the point is, you haven't given me any reasons why Firefox is better
<dumkopf> fatejudger: i never SAID firefox was better.  I said that firefox and konqueror are similar enough for it not to matter.
<fatejudger> dumkopf: you can't, because people who use KDE and Firefox use it because they "feel" that they like it
<fatejudger> dumkopf: then why not use Konqueror?
<zyth> Firefox adheres to w3c standards, unlike IE
<fatejudger> dumkopf: it took you extra work to download Firefox
<fatejudger> dumkopf: I know it doesn't come with KDE
<zyth> microsoft just kind of makes stuff up whilly nilly, that breaks compability of pages on other platforms
<dumkopf> fatejudger: momentum.  which is the same argument for why people use IE.
<fatejudger> dumkopf: so you're basically saying that your reason for using Firefox isn't really good at all
<fatejudger> dumkopf: that you're using it "just because"
<dumkopf> fatejudger: show me where i said it was a good reason :)
<fatejudger> dumkopf: and you basically are labeling yourself just as stupid as the rest of the KDE + FIrefox users
<dumkopf> fatejudger: i suppose i could label you as stupid and elitist as "the rest of the KDE + konqeror users", but you're the only one that's been such an ass
<Parkotronn> As much fun as browser flame wars are, I have an unrelated IRC question.
<dumkopf> fatejudger: the rest of them are fine to let someone who uses firefox stick to their browser.
<beefsprocket> Parkotronn: yes, lets hear it then :)
<fatejudger> dumkopf: that's because they know they can't sway you from your stupid illogical reasoning
<tijn> brb
<Parkotronn> I'm new to IRC and was just a few minutes ago signed in as Parkotron. I logged out of KDE without shutting down Konversation and when I tried to log back in I was told that my nickname is already in use.
<dumkopf> fatejudger: no, it's probably because they're not bellicose jackasses looking to pick a fight over something trivial
<Parkotronn> I'm pretty sure that no new user signed in as Parkotron in the 40 seconds that I was gone. How do I get my nick back.
<fatejudger> Parkotronn: you didn't do fast user switching did you?
<Parkotronn> Nope. Logged out and logged back in.
<beefsprocket> Parkotronn: it happens -- when I went to type your name both your nicks showed up
<fatejudger> Parkotronn: lol
<fatejudger> Parkotronn: just restart
<beefsprocket> now it is only your current one -- try logging out of irc and then backin
<Parkotronn> Wait. Parkotron is no longer showing in the member list. Maybe there's just a timeout.
<borelia> ./nick name
<fatejudger> p
<borelia> server hogs nick for a while i guess
<fatejudger> pvh: do you use 5.1?
<Parkotron> I'm back. And without a superfluous 'n'!
<sophtpaw> how do i register please
<beefsprocket> sophtpaw: try /msg nickserv help
<sophtpaw> how do i do that?
<Hobbsee> !register
<ubotu> I guess register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<sophtpaw> where it says IDENTIFY and <password> do i respectively put my handle name and password?
<Hobbsee> no, identify is a command, so keep that.  it already knows the handle name
<Hobbsee> password is where you put your password, yes
<sophtpaw> ok, thx
<sophtpaw> in that case, as it isn't accepting my password, i have forgot it, so i'm in the ...t
<beefsprocket> sophtpaw: find an admin -- more than 60 days without login and you can get it reset
<sophtpaw> thx
<sophtpaw> where do i find an admin please?
<beefsprocket> sophtpaw: not sure, you can read the freenode website, there are some specific instructions there
<nuky> when installing kubuntu, what's a good size for /boot? my installation hangs without it.. and i don't want to waste too much space on it..
<chx> OMG Kompose is SO VERY COOL
<chx> Active corners almost made me to buy a Mac, but I googled instead :)
<Blissex> nuky: from 10MB to 100MB roughly
<chx> i wonder, is there a page about "The reasons people like Mac -- but it's available on KDE, too" ?
<chx> Which, of course, would include this nice little thingy called Kompose :)
<epo> Goddamnit. I can't get Wireless to work
<frank23> is the total virtual memory = physical memory + swap?
<epo> If I open "Kwifimanager", I have a network (Called Tess), I turned off WEP, I get a ultimate signal, but I don't receive an IP from my router
<epo> When I type "iwconfig" in the console, I see eth0 (being wireless) to be ok
<epo> ifconfig gives me "eth1" and "lo", eth1 being this cable I just plug in to come to here
<epo> I know of the command "ifup & ifdown eth1", and I can disable and enable my eth1
<angasule> I installed lifelines and geneweb but I don't know how to use them, there's no executable, no menu entry...
<epo> But whenI try the same with ifup eth0 it says the device is not installed
<epo> epo@ubuntu:~$ sudo ifup eth0
<epo> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<dumkopf> epo: try this:
<dumkopf> sudo ifconfig eth0 up, followed by sudo iwconfig eth0 essid Tess, and then sudo dhclient eth0
<dumkopf> you may be associating, but not DHCPing.
<epo> epo@ubuntu:~$ epo@ubuntu:~$ sudo ifup eth0
<epo> bash: epo@ubuntu:~$: command not found
<epo> epo@ubuntu:~$ Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<epo> sorry for the paste, but this was the output
<dumkopf> did you use `ifconfig eth0 up` ?
<epo> I messed up before, I'll do it right this time, sorry
<dumkopf> it also looks like ifupdown may not be installed.
<dumkopf> is it?
<epo> Ha! that worked
<epo> I have 192.168.2.105 with my cable, and .104 with the wireless
<epo> Yes, and Kwifimanager states that too
<epo> Will it be allright if I reboot my system, or do I need those commands again? I'll save em in that case
<sorush20> kxdocker
<sorush20> is the best
<rodrigo> Hey guys
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<SpookySon> hello
<SpookySon> is anyone here?
<Hobbsee> nope :P
<SpookySon> good
<SpookySon> i have a question
<SpookySon> can you access this: www.mikeradio.co.nr
<SpookySon> ?
<SpookySon> so?
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<rodrigo> can anyone help me mount my hard drives please? :)
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<HymnToLife> rodrigo> what exactly is the problem ?
<KaoticEvil> do i need a seperate program to mount an ISO image?
<HymnToLife> KaoticEvil> no
<rodrigo> well
<KaoticEvil> cool...
<rodrigo> i just got a fresh kubuntu install
<rodrigo> and im a linux newbie :p
<HymnToLife> and you want to mount your windows dries, right ?
<rodrigo> yea
<KaoticEvil> rodrigo: what file systems?
<rodrigo> hmmm one ntfs, one fat32
<fatejudger> rodrigo: the NTFS will be read only then
<KaoticEvil> yup, thats what i was gonna say :)
<HymnToLife> rodrigo> did you mount them during install ?
<rodrigo> yup i know ^^;
<rodrigo> nope, i wasnt prompted to
<HymnToLife> yes you were, but you didn't notice it ;)
<rodrigo> :P heh
<HymnToLife> anyway, here is what you need to do
<rodrigo> oops :P
<HymnToLife> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
* KaoticEvil searches the wiki
<KaoticEvil> HymnToLife: can i add an ISO to my fstab to have it mount at boot time like any other file system?
<HymnToLife> KaoticEvil> of course
<KaoticEvil> sweet
<KaoticEvil> now thats badass :>
<HymnToLife> I've never tried
<HymnToLife> but I can't see any reason why you culdn't
<KaoticEvil> seriously..
<KaoticEvil> the more i use linux, the more im amazed at the features it has, and i wonder more and more why other OS's dont try to incorporate some of those features...
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: you mean KDE
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: Unix, the NT Kernel, and Linux all basically have the same features
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: no, i mean, for example, the ability to mount an ISo directly with no other programs
<KaoticEvil> windows cant do that ;)
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: I don't think that's part part of the Linux kernel
<KaoticEvil> its not part of KDE...
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: no, it isn't
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: but I don't think it's part of the Linux kernel
<KaoticEvil> i dont know...
<KaoticEvil> it uses a standard mount command
<KaoticEvil> i dont know.. but its still cool :)
<rodrigo> HymnToLife: Thanks, worked perfectly! ^ ^
<KaoticEvil> and i know windows cant do it :P
<HymnToLife> rodrigo> you're welcome ;)
<KaoticEvil> not without the aid of another program (i.e. Daemon Tools)
<rodrigo> now i'll proceed to listen to my songs on amarok~
<KaoticEvil> rodrigo: dual booting?
<rodrigo> yea
<rodrigo> kubuntu/winxp
<rodrigo> sepparate hard drives tough
<rodrigo> damn it.... whats the amarok engine that plays mp3 files again? :S
<NeoChaosX> it's amarok-xine
<NeoChaosX> or you could install gstreamer0.8-mad and run gst-register-0.8
<HymnToLife> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rodrigo> :p thanks HymnToLife  and NeoChaosX
<conrad_> hi
<conrad_> just installed kubuntu (Dapper) on my pc
<conrad_> Have used Ubuntu (breezy) before
<conrad_> is there synaptic in kubuntu?
<fatejudger> conrad_: use Adept
<fatejudger> conrad_: and you probably should stick with Breezy unless you're very experienced
<conrad_> so, synaptic is part of gnome only?
<fatejudger> conrad_: things in Dapper break
<fatejudger> conrad_: you CAN use it in KDE, but there's no reason to
<conrad_> i can't find it, which is why i ask
<conrad_> is Adept the KDE version?
<fatejudger> conrad_: yes
<conrad_> ok
<fatejudger> conrad_: it's much better now IMO
<conrad_> well, i have Breezy on my other half (partition)
<conrad_> thought i'd check kubuntu out
<conrad_> its nice!
<fatejudger> conrad_: if you don't have that much experience you ought to stick with Kubuntu Breezy
<conrad_> when is the full release available of Dapper
<fatejudger> conrad_: 6.04
<fatejudger> somewhere in there
<conrad_> 6th of April?
<fatejudger> around the 20th I think
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> 2006
<fatejudger> April
<conrad_> oh! lol
<fatejudger> I think Breezy was released around the end of the month
<conrad_> ic
<fatejudger> so I'm guessing it'll be the same for Dapper
<arrinmurr> except that the date is going to be pushed 6 weeks
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: it's supposed to be 20/4
<fatejudger> they delayed it?
<fatejudger> ouch
<Hobbsee> and they're going to discuss that in a meeting in a couple of days
<fatejudger> they'll  break the 6 month release cycle
<conrad_> well, i got solid Breezy in Ubuntu; happy to have a breakable Dapper in kubuntu
<fatejudger> I'll admit though, they do have a few problems to work out
<conrad_> will reinstall when Dapper is available in kubuntu
<fatejudger> the sound system is just in shambles
<fatejudger> nobody can decide between gstreamer or xine
<conrad_> that's easy - xine! : )
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> xine is old
<fatejudger> and doesn't work that well on newer cards like mine
<Nirvana_awaylol> xine in breezy > gstreamer
<fatejudger> Nirvana: that's true
<fatejudger> gstreamer 0.10 is better than xine though
<Nirvana> but dapper... ^^
<fatejudger> nobody supports it yet though
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: you going to the meeting?
<arrinmurr> info about the possible delay: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2006-March/000734.html
<NeoChaosX> actually, 20th of April, I think
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i hope to
<fatejudger> ooh, Mark Shuttleworth is proposing it
<rodrigo> im using gstreamer
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: what are your views on the subject?
<rodrigo> i remember xine kept crashing amarok before :p
<nuky> if i have an i686 pc, how do i know if it's 64-bit or not? i think i'm downloading the wrong kubuntu iso, my installation keeps hanging..
<rodrigo> and there it is :S
<fatejudger> nuky: you'd know
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i really dont know enough to say go or delay - not having worked with espresso
<fatejudger> nuky: and i686 is P4
<NeoChaosX> i'd love to see Amarok support GStreamer 0.10, just to see if it has really improved
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: if they delay it a bit longer, they'll give the amarok team time enough to finish gstreamer 0.10 support
<NeoChaosX> I remember gstreamer 0.8 being so slow to switch songs
<nuky> fatejudger: so that's not a 64-bit? i'm sooo sorry.. the ps was a gift and i really don't know much about stuff like that..
<Hobbsee> probably true
<fatejudger> nuky: should be 32 bit
<Hobbsee> i thought there was already gstreamer 0.10 in dapper
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: there is, but nobody has implemented it
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I think amarok 1.4 Beta 2 has it working now
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I asked one of the devels to propose using beta software
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I doubt the others will take too kindly to that
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but it's very stable
<nuky> fatejudger: ahh.. thanks.. so i HAVE been using the wrong iso :/
<Hobbsee> lol true
<fatejudger> nuky: did you install the 64 bit one?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm not sure about Kaffeine though
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: that project looks almost abandoned
<conrad_> can someone tell me what it means: "unable to unlock teh administration directory....................is another process using it" ??
<[1] darkmatter> hi, does anyone know what the problem might be if the kubuntu boot sequence stops at "Checking battery state"?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but it REALLY needs gstreamer 0.10 support more than anything else
<conrad_> not aware of another process either open or using
<fatejudger> conrad_: close apt or synaptic or adept
<fatejudger> conrad_: you have two open
<conrad_> adept is in the menu bar but not open, although i tried; gave it my password but it aint doint anything, even though there are 5 packages for updating
<nuky> fatejudger: yeah, i remember trying the 64-bit live cd and that worked so i thought that was right.. but when i'm trying to install, it always hangs unless i use the default partitions.. but i want my home seperate..
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: ah ok
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I don't see any other reasons to delay other than bugfixing and sound
<Hobbsee> and espresso
<conrad_> still says unable to unlock administration  directory /var/lib/dpkg
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: Espresso?
<fatejudger> conrad_: like I said, you have apt open twice
<conrad_> i've quit adept from menu tray
<conrad_> fateudger: where do i have it open?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: installer on live cd
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: isn't that what the DVD is for?
<Hobbsee> for those that have a dvd burner, yes
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: meh, waste of resources and time if you ask me
<conrad_> well i don't see that adpet is open : (
<conrad_> maybe its all part of Dapper not quite working right yet?
<conrad_> maybe?
<fatejudger> conrad_: no
<fatejudger> conrad_: you have synaptic, apt, or adept open
<fatejudger> conrad_: or something
<fatejudger> conrad_: just restart
<fatejudger> conrad_: if you can't find it
<conrad_> k
<sledge> Quick question: Does Kubuntu support the closed source ATI drivers?
<pvh> sledge: yes
<sledge> pvh: Great! I'm thinking about converting to Kubuntu. What about Common Lisp, like SBCL or CLISP?
<conrad_> he's back
<sledge> pvh: Do you know if it supports LVM2?
<pvh> sledge: I'm certain there are packages in the repository.
<pvh> sledge: I believe there is LVM2 support as well, though I'd check with Google.
<sledge> I'm getting tired of compiling... ;)
<rodrigo> Okay.. last tech support of the night... Can anyone help me make my display run at anything higher than 1024x768? :)
<conrad_> there are 5 packages that have been held back from upgrading. Anyone know about that? is that normal?
<conrad_> fatejudger: looks like kicker? had crashed due to a bug which maybe affected my not being able to access update mamager
<conrad_> wont let me change default settings to console -  not keen on w font on black
<Parkotron> rodrigo: What is currently stopping you from setting it higher?
<conrad_> does kubuntu not come with gimp? or is that for the gnome desktop only?
<Parkotron> conrad: Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu all share a common package repository. Anything you can get for one you can get for the rest.
<fatejudger> conrad_: Krita is the KDE version of The Gimp
<Parkotron> conrad: The only difference is what is installed by default.
<rodrigo> display settings only lists resolutions up to 1024x768
<fatejudger> conrad_: if you're going to get Krita you might as well get the beta
<Parkotron> rodigo: Do you know how to edit xorg.conf?
<rodrigo> but i run my WinXP at 1152x864
<rodrigo> hmmm
<fatejudger> that's a really weird resolution
<rodrigo> nope :(
<NeoChaosX> it's somewhat rare, but some folks do run it
<rodrigo> its 1.3 megapixels :p
<NeoChaosX> it's 4:3 ratio, at least
<Parkotron> 1152 is a great resolution. Used it for years.
<rodrigo> but yea its kinda rare but its the highest my monitor supports
<rodrigo> crappy old CRT syncmaster
<fatejudger> 1920x1200 here :)
<Parkotron> If you want a funky resolution, I'm running at 2304x960.
<rodrigo> fatejudger: remind me never to show you any of my pixel art :p
<Parkotron> That's one monitor at 1280x960 and one at 1024x768.
<fatejudger> Parkotron: weird
<fatejudger> Parkotron: I just have a widescreen monitor
<rodrigo> so.. how do i edit my xorg.conf?
<Parkotron> rodigo: Sorry, I'd forgotten.
<fatejudger> rodrigo: just add the resolutions
<conrad_> fatejudger: what do you mean if i get Krita?
<fatejudger> rodrigo: you'll see where they are in there
<pvh> sledge: every one gets sick of compiling eventually
<rodrigo> ok... wheres the file? ;p
<Parkotron> rodigo: alt+f2 then kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fatejudger> conrad_: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-15beta1.php
<conrad_> i c thx
<rodrigo> hmm? the file is empty
<conrad_> what happened to the Gimp though?
<Parkotron> rodigo: That ain't right.
<sledge> k desu, ne? ;>
<rodrigo> ok i got it
<rodrigo> i see the 1152x864 mode!
<conrad_> i thought Gimp was the image manipulation program par excellence bar none
<arrinmurr> conrad_: if you want gimp, just install it with adept
<Parkotron> rodrigo: Oh, then this isn't going to be straight forward to fix.
<rodrigo> aw
<rodrigo> on display - system settings it doesnt show up tough
<Parkotron> conrad: It still is, but Krita is a major up and comer.
<rodrigo> weird
<conrad_> arrinmurr: ok, just surprised that it doesn't come as default - so standard otherwise that it does (in my experience)
<fatejudger> conrad_: at the moment, the Beta version of Krita is better and more usable than the gimp
<Parkotron> rodrigo: Open a console and type xrandr. Does that give 1152?
<fatejudger> conrad_: it might, if KOffice was standard
<fatejudger> unfortunately too many people refuse to use KOffice
<rodrigo> no it doesnt
<Parkotron> Hmmm.
<conrad_> KOffice is not standard? : )
<arrinmurr> conrad_: well, kubuntu tries to use kde-programs for everything ;)
<fatejudger> conrad_: no, it isn't
<conrad_> fair enough
<fatejudger> I think it's terribly disappointing that KOffice isn't the standard for Kubuntu
<rodrigo> yea the kde people really should fix that bug where non-kde apps look like crap on kde ;)
<fatejudger> rodrigo: I hope that was a joke
<rodrigo> haha
<Parkotron> rodrigo: Try skimming through /var/log/Xorg.0.log looking for any errors or warnings.
<arrinmurr> krita is horribly slow when compared to gimp though
<rodrigo> it was XD
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: 1.5 beta?
<arrinmurr> fatejudger: that too
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: 1.5 beta is super fats
<fatejudger> *fast
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> that was a strange typo
<conrad_> freudian
<arrinmurr> fatejudger: no it isn't :)
<conrad_> a freudian typo slip, : )
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: in what way would you say Krita is slow?
<rodrigo> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
<rodrigo> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)
<rodrigo> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
<rodrigo> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)
<rodrigo> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
<rodrigo> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)
<rodrigo> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)
<rodrigo> like these?
<arrinmurr> fatejudger: when compared to gimp, drawing with the tools is slow, applying the filters is slow etc.
<Parkotron> rodrigo: Well, obviously that can't be true, because persumably you're using one of those.
<rodrigo> yea, it lists every possible one
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: maybe your computer is slow
<arrinmurr> fatejudger: maybe you have such a fast machine that you don't notice the difference, but for me it's unfortunately very clear
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: specs?
<rodrigo> what i pasted here was just a snippet
<rodrigo> :)
<Parkotron> rodrigo: Is there anything else later in the log?
<arrinmurr> fatejudger: maybe it is, but that doesn't change the fact that gimp is faster
<Parkotron> rodrigo: I really have no idea what I'm looking for...
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: so what are your specs?
<arrinmurr> fatejudger: i'm not saying i wouldn't like to use krita, it's just not very usable
<rodrigo> heh me neither :S
<Parkotron> rodrigo: It might help if you switched to the official nVidia driver, but I can't say that for certain.
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: I was asking what your specs were
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: your computer specifications
<arrinmurr> fatejudger: Duron 1,2GHz, 256MB of ram
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: ouch
<rodrigo> i stick with 1024x768 but it makes me very claustrophobic
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: that could be why
<rodrigo> hey
<arrinmurr> fatejudger: i know, but that has nothing to do with this
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: I have a 2.66 GHZ P4, 1.25 GB of RAM
<rodrigo> i can top that
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> oh yeah?
<rodrigo> mine is a Duron 1.0GHz, 256mb ram :P
<fatejudger> ahaha
<arrinmurr> fatejudger: since all i was saying is: gimp is faster than krita
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: I can't really tell the difference
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: and that was my point
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: so maybe you can
<conrad_> 1.25GB of Ram is awesome
<fatejudger> yeah, it is
<fatejudger> and Linux does that pre-emptive multitasking with the RAM
<fatejudger> so stuff loads increadibly fast
<arrinmurr> fatejudger: yeah, that's what i said earlier, maybe you don't notice the difference. good for you :)
<Parkotron> I've got 2GBs.
<fatejudger> arrinmurr: that's why I asked
<conrad_> fatejudge: is there a particulr need for you to have so much Ram?
<fatejudger> Parkotron: nice, I want to get 2 GB so I can use Qemu to emulate Windows
<fatejudger> conrad_: it was cheap?
<Parkotron> I bought it before I switched to Linux. Now I never touch my swap partition.
<conrad_> hahaha
<fatejudger> yeah, I was going to erase my swap
<fatejudger> but I decided against it
<me2win> fatejudger, you're an idiot
<fatejudger> me2win: I hate you
<fatejudger> me2win: and your penny arcade comic quotes
<arrinmurr> rodrigo: actually mine is 1GHz @ ~1.2GHz :)
<rodrigo> oh
<me2win> fatejudger, eat a large di... kubuntu cd..
<rodrigo> well actually mine is 200mhz @ 1ghz
<rodrigo> :O
<rodrigo> and the heat is burning a hole trough my floor
<conrad_> gimp is not kde or gnome. it is just the best open source image manipulation program out there, from what every one says
<me2win> its aight...
<rodrigo> apart from OpenPhotoshop of course
<conrad_> why put a lesser program on kubuntu, just so that it is kde i don't understand - sigh*
<arrinmurr> conrad_: well, krita already has some things gimp doesn't
<conrad_> oh...?
<rodrigo> i think its just for the sake of visual consistency
<rodrigo> besides if you really want gimp you can just fire up Adept and get it in 30 seconds
<fatejudger> rodrigo: hardly
<fatejudger> rodrigo: there's a huge difference between QT and GTK
<conrad_> openphotoshop?
<fatejudger> conrad_: and The Gimp IS associated with Gnome
<arrinmurr> conrad_: like "...support for 16 bit images, CMYK and even OpenEXR HDR images."
<conrad_> is it? looking at their website i don't get that impression
<conrad_> arrinmurr: cool - thx
<fatejudger> conrad_: if it's made with GTK, it's a Gnome program
<conrad_> ok, betraying my ignorance again...
<Parkotron> fatejudger: I'd have to disagree. Just because something is written with GTK doesn't mean it's Gnome affiliated.
<Parkotron> GTK after all stands for the GIMP Tool Kit.
<conrad_> most other kde os's use Gimp - SUSE immediately comes to mind for 1
<roy> I have a simple question: in Windows, there's Ctrl+Tab to quickly cycle through a programs tabs. In Kubuntu, that seems to switch across desktops, what's the equivalent key combination?
<fatejudger> Parkotron: how many GTK apps do you think are out there that don't run on Gnome?
<_bbeck> roy: alt+tab
<roy> _bbeck, that switches between programs, not program tabs
<fatejudger> roy: wtf are program tabs?
<roy> what I mean is for example, switching between tabs in firefox
<fatejudger> I don't think Firefox has that
<fatejudger> Konq does though
<sledge> roy: shift + <-
<fatejudger> they do?
<Parkotron> fatejudger: How many GTK apps do you know that don't run on KDE?
<fatejudger> I'm surprised, they did that drag n drop thing
<fatejudger> Parkotron: just because they run on KDE doesn't make them KDE apps
<fatejudger> Parkotron: they're made for Gnome
<fatejudger> Parkotron: and libraries have been written so that they can be more portable
<Parkotron> fatejudger: Many of them a made for xcfe.
<Parkotron> fatejudger: Gnome and KDE were build upon GTK and QT, Not the other way around.
<sledge> roy: you can switch tabs in firefox w/ alt+1 through alt+9. apart from that you can put the caret on one tab and use left-/right-arrow to navigate through all tabs.
<fatejudger> Parkotron: obviously
<fatejudger> Parkotron: but GTK apps run natively in Gnome and QT apps run natively in KDE
<fatejudger> Parkotron: it's just that simple
<fatejudger> Parkotron: the rest is are just libraries that facilitate portability
<rodrigo> hey whats a good edonkey p2p client for kde?
<fatejudger> *the rest are
<conrad_> Adept consistently wont fire up - frustrating
<conrad_> i don't see what is using it?
<conrad_> i clearly have nothing else open
<fatejudger> I believe that's a bug in Dapper
<fatejudger> try running it twice
<jjs01h> the touchpad stops responding after i load firefox. i'm using the synaptic drivers. anyone know what this could be about?
<conrad_> yea, looks like
<fatejudger> I think it has to do with KDESU
<Parkotron> fatejudger: I dislike your use of the word "portability". You make it seem like Gnome and KDE are separate operating systems.
<fatejudger> Parkotron: they're seperate DEs
<fatejudger> Parkotron: it's close enough
<Parkotron> fatejudger: Hardly.
<rodrigo> catfight :O
<fatejudger> Parkotron: the way the GUI is written is completely different
<fatejudger> Parkotron: have you written a QT and a GTK program before?
* rodrigo downloads aMule
<Parkotron> fatejudger: No, I've only written for QT.
<fatejudger> GTK uses a completely different system for drawing GUIs
<fatejudger> and event handling
<fatejudger> it isn't easy to port a program over from KDE to Gnome and visa-versa
<conrad_> i can see what fatejudge is saying
<Parkotron> fatejudger: That's my point! You don't have to "port" apps form one to the other. It's the same operating system. Both sides can get along quite well.
<conrad_> Parkotron: but i have to admit; from experience although kde aps work in ubuntu they tend to work better in kde os and vice versa i imagine
<jjs01h> Parkotron: fatejudger is confusing the gui with the os.. thats typical in a windows world at least
<conrad_> like k3b and amarok
<conrad_> amarok you can forget about it in ubuntu
<conrad_> at least so far
<conrad_> k3b seems to work fine
<Nirvana> it is easier to port from QT/GTK than it is from Linux/Windows/Mac btw...
<Nirvana> lol #ubuntu: 591 nicks - #kubuntu: 143 nicks :D
<conrad_> kubuntu are the minority : )
<fatejudger> conrad_: unfortunately :(
<conrad_> : )
<Parkotron> We're definatly second class citizens in the Ubuntu world. But hey, at least we're not Xubuntu.
<arrinmurr> it's more like Ubuntu: 591+143 nicks, minus the duplicates
<fatejudger> Parkotron: you DO have to port apps from QT to GTK
<fatejudger> Parkotron: it isn't an automatic process
<conrad_> fatejudger: obviously you prefer kde
<fatejudger> Parkotron: running GTK apps in KDE requires the use of emulation of sorts
<fatejudger> Parkotron: not really emulation
<fatejudger> Parkotron: but running of GTK window drawing facilities
<fatejudger> Parkotron: and faking GTK themes
<Parkotron> What's wrong with that?
<fatejudger> Parkotron: it's not native
<Nirvana> fatejudger: not emulation: engine package... something like qt-engine-GTK or something
<fatejudger> Parkotron: and it certainly doesn't mean that you don't port programs because of it
<Nirvana> wow... my lag = 10s
<Parkotron> fatejudger: Native applies to OSs not to DEs.
<Nirvana> not ms... seconds :(
<conrad_> fatejudger: aguess you're saying it is preferable to run programs that are native to or compatible with a partiicular gui
<fatejudger> Parkotron: that statement is completely innacurate
<conrad_> Why did Mark Shuttleworth choose to put Gnome at the center of ubuntu?
<fatejudger> conrad_: Mark Shuttleworth uses Kubuntu
<conrad_> haha, really?!
<fatejudger> conrad_: and that's a good question
<Nirvana> maybe GNOME is easier to program for than KDE
<fatejudger> Parkotron: you obviously have no idea how the two toolkits work
<conrad_> amazing to hear that he would therefore use kubuntu, nice to hear
<fatejudger> Nirvana: hah, hardly
<fatejudger> Nirvana: do you know how long the Krita project has been going on for?
<fatejudger> Nirvana: vs The Gimp?
<Nirvana> nope :P
<arrinmurr> because corporations can't build closed source programs with qt for free?
<fatejudger> Nirvana: well Krita is about a year or so
<Nirvana> the gimp is like 10 years right?
<fatejudger> Nirvana: and the Gimp is 10 years
<fatejudger> Nirvana: yeah
<fatejudger> Nirvana: now Krita has already surpassed The Gimp in that time
<fatejudger> Nirvana: you tell me which toolkit sounds better
<Nirvana> mehh... kolourpaint > all of that jazzy stuff
<Nirvana> fatejudger: plus, it depends on th developers imagination :P however corny that sounds
<jjs01h> fatejudger: it sounds like a different development process /model.. if the gimp is developing too slowly it because it has become a monolith
<Parkotron> fatejudger: You make Gnome and KDE out to be two incompatable warring factions. I understand that they're different, maybe even rivals, but one can use the toolkits with taking sides.
<Parkotron> Sorry, without taking sides, that is.
<conrad_> all these freudian typos; : )
<conrad_> Ahhh....
<HymnToLife> Parkotron> +1,000
<Parkotron> Thanks.
<HymnToLife> I'm a KDE user but I stil use lots of GNOME things
<conrad_> fatejudger: eureka....maybe, to answer the question why, its because Mark Shuttleworth had the Ubuntu concept with  the focus of making it a simple 'familly' desktop os
<Parkotron> A GTK install is only like 25MB. Why shut yourself off from a wealth of excellent programs just because they start with a G rather than a K?
<conrad_> hence Gnome suited that mission statement better
<Parkotron> conrad_: I'd agree with you there.
<conrad_> Parkotron: thx, that thought just came to me
<conrad_> interesting nonetheless that at a personal level he prefers kde....hmmm....
<conrad_> so does Linus still, right?
<Nirvana> yes^
<conrad_> i gotta admit i like both
<Nirvana> he even called gnome user dumb to an extent...
<HymnToLife> not really
<conrad_> i never got into the tribalism of one vs the other
<Nirvana> I like Ubuntu because it's more polished... even though I've never actually used Ubuntu...
<HymnToLife> he said GNOME developpers treated their users like dumb people
<Nirvana> yes^
<Nirvana> I was just about to re-read what he wrote in the mailing list
<HymnToLife> and "if you think your users are dumb, only dumb people will use it"
<leafw> is there a wiki to dist-upgrade breezy to dapper flight 5 ?
<HymnToLife> or something of that sort
<HymnToLife> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<leafw> just afew hanges in the sources.list ?
<leafw> thanks
<leafw> this is powerpc
<HymnToLife> it's for Hoary -=> Breezy but Breezy -> Dapper works the same way
<leafw> I need Xorg to run opengl apps remotely like, yesterday
<leafw> can't live without ssh -X access to my freebsd workstations
<Nirvana> does anyone know why XGL is so hyped? All I saw was a cubed desktop (ugly... btw)
<leafw> Nirvana: just because Windows Vista comes with a 3D desktop. So ubuntu "me too".
<Parkotron> Nirvana: Even if you turn off all the fancy effects (which certainly are impressive) everything runs smoother.
<leafw> time will tell who will actually use such a desktop.
<Nirvana> it's ugly even in Vista!
<borelia> the xgl background is ugly as hell u can change it, i dont know what the hype is about :)
<Parkotron> Something like 90% of the transistors in your modern video card are dedicated to 3D. By running even a simple 2D desktop through OpenGL and the 3D part of the card you get a major performance gain.
<leafw> !flight
<ubotu> rumour has it, flight is for info on the dapper flight prereleases, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WikiTeam?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=dapperflight&titlesearch=Titles
<Nirvana> and does anyone know if Kubuntu Dapper is getting more polished? And why there's no edu/ku/buntu dapper screenshots on the wiki... just the ubuntu ones
<Red_Herring> i tried the new ubuntu
<Red_Herring> WOW, i love the new theme
<Nirvana> like... Kubuntu breezy was most certainly not as polished as ubuntu dapper
<Red_Herring> but the kubuntu one is just all of the same
<Red_Herring> i am running kubuntu dapper drake as we speak
<Nirvana> what's that theme called? humanlooks?
<dumkopf> many of us are ;)
<Red_Herring> and i just was using ubuntu dapperdrake, and i LOVE the new theme
<Red_Herring> top of the line
* Red_Herring tips his hats to the people who made it
<Nirvana> Red_Herring: what's that theme called? humanlooks?
<Red_Herring> ubuntulooks
<Red_Herring> right?
<Nirvana> yeah.. it's very shiny
<Nirvana> I saw on that flight 5 preview page
<fatejudger> it's orange
<fatejudger> and ugly
<Red_Herring> uhg, it seems like kubuntu is 1 release behind ubuntu
<Red_Herring> fatejudger: you think so?
<fatejudger> It looks like a throwback from the 70s
<Red_Herring> well
<fatejudger> the brown and the dingy orange
<Red_Herring> im not one for the dingy orange
<fatejudger> looks like a 70s bathroom or something
<jjs01h> hehehe. i like orange.. color really is a funny thing
<Red_Herring> but its a nice theme alltogeather
<Red_Herring> w/e
<leafw> there is no flight 5 for kubuntu ?
<conrad_> i like the ubuntu dusty safari colours
<Red_Herring> i was commenting on the effort put into the design
<Red_Herring> not the colors
<Red_Herring> i mean, its all 3d
<Red_Herring> sleek
<Red_Herring> leafw: sure there is
<Red_Herring> i just upgraded from flight 4
<Red_Herring> ;-)
<leafw> Red_Herring: not in the main page
<Red_Herring> well
<leafw> through apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<conrad_> why is kubuntu so blue?!
<zn> would anybody tell me how to change the 'locale' setting under kde??
<Red_Herring> conrad_: why is ubuntu so brown?
<conrad_> hahaha
<Red_Herring> leafw: all the flight releases are are milestones
<leafw> conrad_: my kubuntu looks like a macosx with baghira. You choose the theme.
<conrad_> because ubuntu is an african word; so there is a resonance with teh african landscape
<Nirvana> does kubuntu f5 have the usplash shutdown?
<leafw> conrad_: most of the African landscape is veyr green
<Red_Herring> kde is blue
<Red_Herring> so kubuntu is blue
<Red_Herring> idk
<leafw> following that logic, KDE is for norwegians or alaskans?
<conrad_> leafw: cool, sure, we're talking default though. Once can change Ubuntu's theme too
<Red_Herring> both have reached a point where they can start worrying about looks
<Red_Herring> i mean
<Red_Herring> before, linux had WAY more problems
<leafw> Red_Herring: I agree, it's good news.
<Red_Herring> now that we have solved them, we focus on looks
<Red_Herring> but we need ta keep up with windows vista
<Nirvana> leafw: I'm from Canada...so Kubuntu is for me too :P
<Red_Herring> so GET COPOZITE polished NOW!!!!!!!
<Red_Herring> it needs to look KICKASS before vista comes out
<Nirvana> COPOZITE?
<Red_Herring> compisite
<Red_Herring> ever try vista?
<Red_Herring> my friend has it
<Nirvana> my neighbour is a butterfly
<Red_Herring> i wanna kill him
<Red_Herring> he listens to scremo
<Red_Herring> anyway
<Red_Herring> vista has alll of these GUI effects that are a product of DirectX 10
<Nirvana> vista without glass is ugly as heck though..
<Nirvana> it's dull gray
<Red_Herring> composite has all of these GUI effects that are a part of OpenGL
<leafw> anyone on PPC ? Is the update-manager working?
<Red_Herring> yeah,.,
<leafw> I can't get it to install: unmet dependency!
<Red_Herring> leafw: was on it last week, it seemed fine
<Red_Herring> leafw: you using dapper?
<leafw> breezy
<Nirvana> leafw: are you dist-upgrading?
<leafw> on powerpc
<leafw> I want to dist-upgrade
<Red_Herring> leafw: i have an imac w/ ubuntu
<Red_Herring> it seems just fine
<leafw> with dapper you mean ?
<Red_Herring> leafw: dist upgrade doesnt work to a beta
<Nirvana> and you get unmet dependancy with dist-upgrade?
<Red_Herring> i would suggest installing dapper, THEN updating
<Red_Herring> besides
<leafw> Nirvana: no, unmet dependency when installing the update-manaher
<Red_Herring> you want a working kubuntu, dont you?
<leafw> Red_Herring: I need a working kubuntu, breezy is just fine, all I want, actually, is a new Xorg that can run opengl apps from remote computers
<leafw> because now it can't on powerpc.
<Red_Herring> uhhhh... anyone here i can talk to about the uglyness and lack of individuality of kubutu, when its brother loooks awesome!
<Nirvana> how come I can't find anything about the proposed klickibunti idea?
<Nirvana> (if I even spelled it right :P)
<Red_Herring> leafw: i just casually use my imac, so i cant help ya there
<Red_Herring> but i would give dapper a try
<Red_Herring> klickibunti?
<Nirvana> last Kubuntu meeting someone said (can't remember his name... darn) that a dev was working on it
<leafw> I'll send a bug report
<Nirvana> klickibunti = web gui for creating custom CD's
<Red_Herring> as of now dapper doesnt have a working touchpad driver, so i really wanna have a gui that is controlled JUST BY my keyboard
<Red_Herring> which is why i <3 kde
<Blippe> where do i change the keyboard shortcuts?
<Blippe> I know i did a couple of days ago, but i can't find it again...
<Parkotron> Blippe: Custom shortcuts or system defaults?
<Blippe> both!
<Parkotron> Blippe: KControl > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Parkotron> Blippe: KControl > Regional & Accessibility > Input Actions
<Blippe> excellent, thanks!
<celerate> Someone please tell me that the next version of kubuntu will work better
<celerate> this one has been very frustrating for me
<Blippe> ok: it will!
<Red_Herring> oh it will
<Red_Herring> definently
<celerate> I can't seem to get the samba server working on this one, at least not properly
<neoncode> I can use wildcards(*) in my kdmrc right?
<celerate> the KDE control panel tools don't even save their settings
<HymnToLife> celerate> works like a charm here, though I haven't used it in a while
<HymnToLife> what's theproblem ?
<celerate> HymnToLife: Well, simply put when I try to add users to samba the settings aren't saved
<HymnToLife> try using the command line
<celerate> All I want is to get a share up that doesn't require someone to log on, which by the way didn't work either
<HymnToLife> sudo smbpasswd -a username
<celerate> I did try the command line
<celerate> HymnToLife: I've already given up on this release. Besides I'm commited to another distro when they have their next release
<HymnToLife> hm then I have absolutely no f***ing clue how I configured it
<HymnToLife> now I run a FTP server for filesharingmuch more reliable
<leafw> !xubuntu
<ubotu> [xubuntu]  Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<celerate> :-p I'm tired of workarounds, things just don't work for me
<HymnToLife> this is definitely not a "workaround"
<Blippe> how do i create my own keyboard layout in kde? (i got a very very special keyboard)? :D
<celerate> for some reason these things seem to work for the Gnome branch of Ubuntu, it's the KDE branch that doesn't seem to work for me at all
<HymnToLife> FTP is a million times more powerful than Samba
<celerate> HymnToLife: can you play music live?
<HymnToLife> hmm
<Red_Herring> anyone knwo where i can find counterstrike source servers that allow older (cracked) versions to play?
<leafw> can anyone tell me, how is XFCE any different than a customized fluxbox?
<Red_Herring> sorry
<Red_Herring> offtopic
<HymnToLife> actually I never tried Sama with KDE but I don't think this has something to do
<Red_Herring> leafw: its a lot like kde
<Red_Herring> except smaller
<Red_Herring> with less features
<Nirvana> leafw: XFCE has a flashing mouse when you log in
<celerate> I'm going to get some advil, I'll be back in a minute
<leafw> Nirvana: I never cared that much about eye candy
<leafw> I actually have it all turned off
<Red_Herring> leafw: tell those millions of people that when they all buy vista
<HymnToLife> lol
<Red_Herring> so do i, with a laptop w/ 16mb video mem and all
<Red_Herring> i cant afford flashy effects
<Red_Herring> my desktop would LAG!
<leafw> I primarily use my powerbook for blender, java, C, python. Most of the time I have a couple of xterm open and perhaps Blender.
<Nirvana> what are the chances of best buy making > 10million in new computer sales when vista is released?
<Red_Herring> i dunno
<leafw> people is not going to go and run to buy Vista: people is going to go and run to edonkey
<Red_Herring> did you know that dell prefers ubuntu to all other distros?
<Nirvana> better yet.... what are the chances of me making ~$5000 off computer installations of Vista :D
<Blippe> Red_Herring, not that again?
<Red_Herring> and he would ship linux, but he wants linux to have a standard base before he does so
<Nirvana> leafw: lol... most people don't even know how to pirate stuff
<Red_Herring> nah, he is not shipping linux until it cleans up its act
<celerate> HymnToLife: just out of curiosity, how hard is it to set up an ftp server with kubuntu?
* Red_Herring slaps leafw, BIT TORRENT, none of this edonkey shit
<Nirvana> Red_Herring: so about April 20... when Dapper comes out?
<Blippe> "Yeah, no more smoking, and home before 12 linux or else"
<HymnToLife> celerate> it depends if you want complex permissions or not
<Red_Herring> ha!
<leafw> Red_Herring: I never used edonkey. It never worked well on macs (I tried).
<Red_Herring> leafw: BIT TORRENT!!!!!!!!!!
<leafw> and bit torrent is only useful to me to download ISOs
<leafw> xD
<Nirvana> true... I use isohunt for everything
<celerate> HymnToLife: nah, how about it just asks me for a user name and password before it lets me get in to get to my files?
<HymnToLife> p2p is BAD
<Blippe> ah, but they wont use edonkey why do that, they got kazaa don't they?
<Red_Herring> Blippe: yow would be surprized how immature it is compared to otehr os's
<Red_Herring> no standards
<Red_Herring> no single folder for a single application
<leafw> you mean spyware-virusware-kazaa?
<Red_Herring> its a mess
<HymnToLife> if you"re the only one using it, it's very simple
<leafw> xD
<celerate> HymnToLife: p2p isn't bad, it's how some people use it that is
* Red_Herring <3 limewire
<Nirvana> HymnToLife: p2p is how I downloaded kubuntu and saved Mark Shuttleworth $5
<Red_Herring> well
<leafw> I have some T3, ISOs go down in 10 minutes at most.
<HymnToLife> c'mon, 99% p2p users just download music and mmovies
<Red_Herring> should bit torrent be classified as p2p, with the same group as kazaa and edonkey?
<Nirvana> yes
<HymnToLife> if you want to download Ubuntu, why not use HTTP/FTP ?
<Red_Herring> because you NEVER get ubuntu isos w/ edonkey
<Red_Herring> you use bit torrent
<Red_Herring> bit torrent = scattered distributing
<Nirvana> HymnToLife: Saves people money off server bandwidth (it isn't cheap btw)
<celerate> HymnToLife: bittorrent can be faster if enough people are seeding, much faster. And it saves server bandwidth
<Red_Herring> not p2p! :-P
<celerate> wrong Red_Herring
<Blippe> sooooo pyqt, wxpython or pyui?
<celerate> bittorrent is p2p
<celerate> the term is very broad
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> then what is edonkey and kazaa?
<Nirvana> Blippe: for what?
<celerate> those are p2p applications too, but they are not the definition of p2p
<Blippe> for starters...
<Nirvana> programming languages?
<Red_Herring> thats like saying borrowning your friends cd is p2p
<leafw> Blippe: none work properly, in my experience.
<celerate> by very definition p2p is simply communication between two peers on a network
<Red_Herring> so borrowing a friends cd
<Blippe> p2p is when a centralized server doesn't host the file...
<Red_Herring> so... like borrowing a friends cd
<Nirvana> and the file is shared from peer on the network to another peer
<Blippe> so ftp could technically be p2p and also, not!
<celerate> no, that's decentralized p2p, that's not what defines p2p either
<Red_Herring> Blippe: well... what do you call a tracker?
<celerate> yes ftp could be considered p2p, the entire internet could
<Blippe> Red_Herring,  it don't hold the file...
<Nirvana> web 2.0 is p2p :P
<celerate> thta
<Nirvana> and very ajax
<Blippe> sex is p2p
<Red_Herring> nice
* Nirvana rushes to get some p2p
<Nirvana> .....
<celerate> p2p describes the communication between any two peers by any medium over a network
<celerate> it doesn't necessarily describe what happens in a bedroom
<Nirvana> sooo... cybersex is p2p?
<Blippe> network, in this case, is of course you, your friends and all those people in your town
<HymnToLife> some people do it over a network you know :D
<celerate> Nirvana: as long as you're not doing it in your bedroom
<celerate> ;-)
<Nirvana> :D
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> so internet gaming is p2p
<Red_Herring> speaking of which
<celerate> Red_Herring: yes
<Red_Herring> anyone know a good site for cracked cs source servers?
<Red_Herring> just wondering ;-)
<celerate> I doubt you're supposed to be asking that here
<Red_Herring> i know
<Nirvana> hey... I asked how to bake cookies here before... and by golly... I got the answer!
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> nice
<Red_Herring> then again
<HymnToLife> a serious one ?
<Red_Herring> we ARE nerds, and im sure we all play video games
<Nirvana> I didn't grease the pan though...and everyone was like... you idiot
<Red_Herring> and we dont like paying for software
<Nirvana> true^
<Red_Herring> so cracked video games falls right in that category
<HymnToLife> Red_Herring> I don't
<HymnToLife> except Frozen Bubble of course
<celerate> I don't like paying for software, but I do
<Blippe> I don't! play videogames, that is!
<leafw> Red_Herring: I have never had a videogame in my mac. None that I would play work xD
<leafw> same for kubuntu.
<HymnToLife> not even FB ?
<celerate> I even pay for my copies of Linux. When I'm impressed enough with the download I buy a boxed set
<Nirvana> If Halo 2 counts as on the left hand (because Jesus is on the right) of the Father and not a video game... then I have never played a video game in my life :D
<HymnToLife> as I always say "The command line is your best friend under Linux... aftr FRozen Bubble"
<Red_Herring> Nirvana: wow, nice
<Red_Herring> i dont buy software
<Red_Herring> EVER
<celerate> Red_Herring: does this mean microsoft will pay me for turning you in ;-)
<Red_Herring> im not runnign windows
<Nirvana> Red_Herring: btw.. CS:S servers: check a toplist.. like http://www.cstop100.com or www.topgamesites.net/counterstrike/
<celerate> there go my millions :-(
<celerate> I'm off to find something to do, bye everyone
<Nirvana> And speaking of games... and Halo2... "eat it Bitches" (as Frankie would say :P): http://bungie.net/Stats/PlayerStats.aspx?player=xxxNIRVANAxxx
<Blippe> I got this wonderful scanner, which won't be recognized if the program doesn't run as root (sudo) how do I solve that?
<Red_Herring> run it as sudo?
<Blippe> I don't see that as a solution!
<leafw> Blippe: do a chmod to the node for the scanner
<leafw> so it can be read by users.
<leafw> the scanner is USB? Does it live somewhere in /dev ? Change that node's permissions!
<Blippe> it aint in dev
<Blippe> it is parallel
<leafw> SCSI? Shoudl also be in /dev
<Blippe> parport0
<Blippe> I can't find a parport0 on the whole system
<leafw> hum
<leafw> can't really help, I haven't used a serial port since before 2000
<leafw> but it *should* be the same sort of thing you'd do to a USB
<Blippe> scream and yell at it?
<leafw> no
<leafw> but you can put it in the kmenu with kdesu in front of the command, or in ~/.bashrc with a the sudo added.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Whooo! I can connect again! :D
<vijay> hi, everyone, i have a nokia 6610i phone, can any one tell me how to connet to it via data usb cable??
<Nirvana> connect the cable to the phone and the computer
<Nirvana> and go to /media/usb or something
<leafw> Nirvana: "insert CD in the CD tray" ... xD
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, insert the CD in the CD tray.
<Nirvana> Insert the cd in the case... and the case in an SD card reader
<Nirvana> the reader mayb be 1/8 the size of the CD case.. but trust me... it fits
<vijay> ok
<Nirvana> Maybe "sudo apt-get install kandy"
<Nirvana> KDE mobile phone utility = kandy
<vijay> ok
<Nirvana> does your phine support OBEX (I have no idea what this is... I just "sudo apt-cache search nokia" and relay)
<Nirvana> phine = slang for phone
<Nirvana> :P
<vijay> no, it has no blue tooth
<Nirvana> they try the bluetooth thing that comes with KDE
<vijay> ok
<Nirvana> hmm... blue tooth.. reminds me of that blue light thing in the dentists office :(
<vijay> i installed kandy, and i think it only supports serial ports
<Nirvana> did you try the kde bluetooth thingy
<vijay> yes, but this phone has no bluetooth connectivity
<Nirvana> wow.. I can't read
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://kmobiletools.berlios.de/node/view/19?PHPSESSID=9faa257e8bbe51b0c95aeda9c2515e30#comment-291
<vijay> ok
<Blippe> okrim, which users are able to connect to my box via ssh?
<Blippe> the ones in group users and the ones in group ssh?
<Nirvana> Alright... I'm officially tired... I'm going to sleep :D
<Blippe> leafw, now i got a /dev/parport0 (thanks to modprobe ppdev) how do i change the permissions correctly?
<vijay> when iam trying to install kmobile tools, adept is showing break install? can any one tell me why?
<borelia> dosent it show any error ?
<borelia> try from console it usaly says something more
<leafw> Blippe: simply do a sudo chmod XXX /dev/parport0
<leafw> where XXX are 3 digits
<vijay> ok
<leafw> 777 is read-write-execute everyone
<leafw> I would just do:  sudo chmod +r /dev/parport0 && sudo chmod +x /dev/parport0
<leafw> read and execute for everyone
<CheeseBurgerMan> Can't you use sudo chmod +rx /dev/parport0 instead of all that, leafw? or am I totally confused?
<leafw> don't know if +rx is valid. Check the man chmod
<Blippe> guess i would have to restart for it to take effect...
<leafw> '+r' is just a shortcut for "whatever permissions it has, plus read"
<leafw> not necessarily
<leafw> give it a shot.
<Blippe> oh, i did...
<leafw> xD
<leafw> what's the error message
<CheeseBurgerMan> heh, my man page doesn't even tell me what +r and +x do
<Blippe> no error-message, it just doesn't show up when starting kooka as the normal user...
<leafw> Blippe: go to K / System/ KSystemLogs
<leafw> and read the error there.
<Blippe> nothing... gotta check on how to restart sane
<leafw> CheeseBurgerMan: I know, it's odd that the man for chmod is incomplete.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah well, I'll let him to it your way - it's sure to work. ;)
<beefsprocket> how does one add a channel to konversation as an autojoin channel?
<_nathan> is there a way i can rip only dvd audio to ogg?
<beefsprocket> _nathan: can you just take the files from the audio_ts folder and work with them?
<_nathan> I'll try that
<beefsprocket> might not work though -- can't remember if there are files in that folder on all dvds
<CheeseBurgerMan> If not, audacity should help.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Although that's the long and hard way.
<Kingpomba>  ok... my kubuntu cd is burning
<CheeseBurgerMan> Fun. :P
<Kingpomba> i have a few questions to ask before i install it...
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<Kingpomba> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p3.htm the 12th step here says a fat32 partrition... why
<Kingpomba> i thought linux used a diffrent system
<CheeseBurgerMan> beefsprocket: Go into the Server List, press edit, and you can decide what servers and channels to automatically connect to.
<Kingpomba> help
<Kingpomba> anyone?
<Blippe> Kingpomba, wait a sec
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kingpomba: Because both OSs can read and write to a fat32 partition
<beefsprocket> CheeseBurgerMan: yes, thank you
<Kingpomba> oh really CheeseBurgerMan
<Kingpomba> ok thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kingpomba: But you're not supposed to install it on the fat32 partition
<Kingpomba> ... so why does it say fat 32 there then
<Kingpomba> im confused... so i install it on one partition and have the files on another
<Blippe> Kingpomba, because he wanted a partition with media for both windows and ubuntu
<Blippe> like for music and movies and stuff
<Kingpomba> so at that partrition step what do i do then
<CheeseBurgerMan> I can access my WIndows partition from Kubuntu, and my Kubuntu partition from Windows.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kingpomba: I used QTParted with Knoppix, so I'm not sure there. ;)
<Blippe> Kingpomba, do as you wish :D
<DeluxXx> just take Fat
<Blippe> Kingpomba, how much space do you have on your hd=
<Kingpomba> 70 gb
<Blippe> and how big is windows?
<Kingpomba> i want to shrink windows to 40 gb i know how to do that
<Kingpomba> hmm no wait 50
<DeluxXx> just make a partition and format with Fat so u can access it with linux and win
<Kingpomba> and i want linux to have the other 20
<Blippe> ok shrink it first, then format all but 15 gig in fat and the rest in fat
<DeluxXx> what about linux 15 shared 5 (win + linux formated with Fat) and win 50
<Blippe> wait, you said 50...
<nuky> hi, to start developing c++ programs in kubuntu, do i need to install anything other than gcc?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I thought g++ was a  C++ compiler, and gcc a C compiler
<Kingpomba> oh ok i get ya
<leafw> nuky: depends on how you want to do it, and which libraries to use!
<Kingpomba> so what file system do i make the linux one
<CheeseBurgerMan> ext3 is what I have...
<nuky> CheeseBurgerMan: sorry, you're right, it's g++..
<Blippe> Kingpomba, i don't want to make this sound hard, but you are able to download drivers to write ext2 and ext3 in windows...
<nuky> leafw: i looked arounf and that was what they suggested.. but my programs don't compile.. they don't use any special libraries either..
<Blippe> Kingpomba, ubuntu (with both kde and gnome and lots of extra stuff) will fit on 10 gig, no problems
<leafw> nuky: what is the error message.
<djclue917> nuky: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Kingpomba> really
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kingpomba: yeah, it'll easily fit in your 20GB
<DeluxXx> nuky do the drivers work for read and write ?
<Kingpomba> so 15 gig linux (EXT3) 5 gig sharing (FAT32) 50 gig windows (NTFS)
<nuky> DeluxXx: drivers?
<CheeseBurgerMan> DeluxXx: The ext3 drivers for windows?
<DeluxXx> hm thats how id do it but i didnt know that win ext2/3 drivers exist
<CheeseBurgerMan> DeluxXx: I'll link you
<CheeseBurgerMan> just a minute.
<Blippe> Kingpomba, and those extra gigs (if you decide to let em be 10 or 5 or whatever) (and if you decide to let em be in ext or fat) would be great if you mounted it as /home, that would make your files accesable both in lin and win
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<Kingpomba> yeah cool idea
<DeluxXx> thx
<DeluxXx> ill take a look at it
<Kingpomba> do i make the partition logical or primary
<Blippe> Kingpomba, and by having your /home as a specific partition, reinstalling linux and saving all your files won't be a problem
<Kingpomba> so logical or primary... brb door
<nuky> leafw: i get an error saying, /usr/bin/ld: cannot open output file main: Is a directory, collect2: ld returned 1 exit status.. where main.cpp is the name of the source code and i compiled with -o 'main' as arguments
<leafw> do you have a directory named main/ in that directory where you are compiling ?
<Blippe> Kingpomba, doesn't matter
<leafw> nuky: compile with -o main.o if that's the case
* Red_Herring kills DRM
<Kingpomba> so it makes no diffrence then?
* Red_Herring pours gasoline over it
* Red_Herring lights a match
<CheeseBurgerMan> GO Red_Herring! :P
* Red_Herring drops it and runs
* Red_Herring watches it burn
<Blippe> Kingpomba, not really...
* Red_Herring hears the roars of nerds who are liberated from money
* Kingpomba tosses napalm on it
<Red_Herring> ooooo
<Red_Herring> go Kingpomba
<DeluxXx> how i can change the taskbar for kde so that it shows the tasks on top of my desktop and the other stuff on the bottom ?
<Red_Herring> i dont think you can do that
<Red_Herring> multiple desktops is a very perculer thing
<CheeseBurgerMan> Right click on the panel > Add new Panel > External Taskbar
<Blippe> Red_Herring?
<CheeseBurgerMan> And drag the external taskbar to the top
<CheeseBurgerMan> then remove your current taskbar applet. :)
<leafw> check the System Settings,  there are several weird options on window behaviour
<nuky> leafw: thanks! it works fine now.. i didn't realise i was in one directory cos i was using the full paths for the arguments.. thanks again :)
<Red_Herring> Blippe: no other operating system has them
<leafw> nuky: glad you got it.
<Red_Herring> by no other, i mean OSX and Winblowsd
* Kingpomba i afk while his dvd burns
<Red_Herring> to me, its OSX, Winblows, and The Rest
<leafw> Red_Herring: no ther OS has waht ?
<DeluxXx> wow sweet i love this channel =) quick answers
<Red_Herring> multiple desktops
<leafw> errr
<Blippe> so i've been using stuff that doesn't exists on both win and macos?
<Blippe> I'm so cool!
<CheeseBurgerMan> I find multiple desktops to be confusing
<Red_Herring> Blippe: you are!
<leafw> Red_Herring: you can install an X server with multiple desktops in dozens of OSes
<Red_Herring> i find it SOOOOOOOO helpful
<Red_Herring> dude, thats beyond the point
<leafw> nm
<Red_Herring> when im doing stuff i dont want others to see, i just put it on another desktop, so i can switch to and fro quckly
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Red_Herring> and no one ever understands it where i come from
<leafw> xD
<Red_Herring> ;-)
<Blippe> There are a few tools out there that adds that feature to windows, and i hated it!
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah,  I understand the no one understands part. :P
<leafw> osx has it too, and not only through X11
<Red_Herring> i hate windows!
<CheeseBurgerMan> There's a PowerToy that does that IIRC.
<Red_Herring> aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!
<Blippe> when i want to do stuff i don't want othes to see, i start up windows on my second computer and doubleclick on control and my primary monitor switches over to that computer!
<Blippe> HA!
* Red_Herring kills windows
<CheeseBurgerMan> I hated Windows since it wouldn't detect my wireless network
* Red_Herring burns windows
* Red_Herring takes a flamethrower to it
<Nabiki> ^_^
<Red_Herring> now the healing can begin
<CheeseBurgerMan> Linux does it just fine  - with the same bloody driver. :|
<leafw> the only problem with windoze, guys, is viruses. All the rest is a matter of preference and interface adjustments.
* Red_Herring breaths a deep breath of life
<Red_Herring> leafw: no
<Red_Herring> not at all
<DeluxXx> is there sth like optiperl for linux ?
<Nabiki> I have mostly eleminated it from my desktop, and am now contemplating doing the same on my laptop. ^_^
<robotgeek> offtopic talk in offtopic please
<Red_Herring> the only problem with winblows is that it is made by a company that is the root of all evil
<robotgeek> Red_Herring: ^^
<leafw> Red_Herring: that company is made of fathers and mothers who feed their children. It is your option to buy what they sell or not ...
<Red_Herring> buy?
<Red_Herring> i know they feed their children
<Red_Herring> i like their employees
<Nabiki> What is the interface like for kubuntu as compared to the standard gnome interface it uses. ^_^
<leafw> I never had to, for one, nor I would (why go to an OS whose primary feature is rebooting?)
<robotgeek> leafw: Red_Herring now. offtopic!
<leafw> xDD
<leafw> robotgeek: is there a channel for offtopic, or a tag, or what it is that you are asking?
<robotgeek> leafw: #kubuntu-offtopic
<Blippe> Nabiki, i would recommend a search on google images for kde!
<leafw> ooops
<leafw> ok
<Nabiki> :P  Does KDE run any more smoothly than Gnome?  Or do some people just prefer the look?
<robotgeek> Nabiki: i prefer the apps, they "gel" well
<_nathan> I say kde runs similarly to gnome
<_nathan> similar resource usage and stuff
<Blippe> Nabiki, some say gnome looks like macc and kde like win. some say that kde have all the options and gnome have a few predefined not to confuse the user
<Nabiki> :P I know I am bound to get qt installed eventually anyway.. I was just wondering if I should check out the look. hehe
<bkjones> I think the difference is preference.
<Blippe> Nabiki, some say the progs in kde works better and some say gnomes apps work better.
<Nabiki> Is it easy to set it up so that you can choose between gnome and KDE at login?
<Nabiki> Like the whole Mac/Win fight? :P
<Blippe> just install kubuntu desktop, and it is all setup!
<bkjones> is there really a fight between mac and win?
<bkjones> ;-)
<Nabiki> Hehehe.  I've seen people come to blows over it O.o;; it's freaky. hehe :P
<Blippe> not really, it is worse, because we actually check out the competition sometimes, so we know where the punches hurst!
<Nabiki> Red_Herring: The issues I have with windows are all related to the software.  I personaly have no issues with the company, or it's founders. hehe
<Nabiki> lol
<Red_Herring> Nabiki: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Blippe> and , stay ontopic...
<Nabiki> ^_^
<Kingpomba> whish me luck im restarting to boot in kubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good luck.
<Blippe> does the live versions have a install to hd yet?
<Blippe> if no, will it be included in dapper?
<robotgeek> Blippe: work is underway, i am not sure of progress
<Blippe> excellent
<Nabiki> That could be an interesting option.  Set it up all preconfigged.  No having to jack arround with what one would have to do now. hehe :P
<Blippe> but easyubuntu (or similiar) will be included in dapper?
<bkjones> anyone here get the upgrade to dapper working with update-manager?
<bkjones> mine flunked.
<Nabiki> What is easyubuntu?
<robotgeek> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<DeluxXx> hm they should give kde a more round style everything is so angled
<Blippe> shouldn't ubotu mention something about needing gnome for easyubuntu?
<Blippe> DeluxXx, kde-looks.org
<Kingpomba> im back
<Kingpomba> but my keybord did'ent work
<Kingpomba> i was pressing enter but it did'ent work
<CheeseBurgerMan> kde-look.org IIRC
<Blippe> usbkeyboard?
<CheeseBurgerMan> not kde-looks. ;)
<Kingpomba> i've had problems with this before cause it usb keyboard
<Kingpomba> yqa
<Kingpomba> ya*
<Blippe> i know nothing about them!
<robotgeek> Blippe: it is mentioned in #easyubuntu :)
<Kingpomba> i need to buy a PS2 one i guess
* Kingpomba sighs
<Kingpomba> so i have to wait even longer then
<Nabiki> could try configuring it with a PS2 keyboard, and tell it to look for a USB one.  That way you can pick up a cheak 10$ board for configuring, then go back to the usb board. ^_^
<Blippe> i was going to say something about going into bios and checking your settings, but i guess you have to borrow a ps2 kb first
<Kingpomba> yeah ill do that Nabiki
<Blippe> steal one from your friends/neighbours/enemies for a couple of hours!
<Kingpomba> or i could just buy one so i have a back up when my batterys in my wireless run out
<Blippe> chicken!
<Kingpomba> ok steal me one and swim to melbourne australia to give it to me
* CheeseBurgerMan can't swim that far. :P
<Blippe> hmm, and get a place in guinniess book forever... maybe!
<Kingpomba> or get lost at sea
<Kingpomba> or eaten by sharks
<Kingpomba> or abducted by atlantis mermaids
<Blippe> No, i would gathre a selection of my closest morons who would row all the way over there, and getting rid of problems for me!
<CheeseBurgerMan> How nice of you. ;P
<Kingpomba> better yet pay for a plane :p
<CheeseBurgerMan> But that wouldn't give you the morons. ;)
<Kingpomba> the commonwealth games are starting soon
<Kingpomba> so...
<Kingpomba> load supers soakers with beer
<Kingpomba> get them to have fun
<Kingpomba> then torch the place
<CheeseBurgerMan> Firefox 1.5.0.1 doesn't run. I get the error "./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when I run it. But there libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 is in my /usr/lib folder. What's wrong with it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I can install/run the Firefox 1.0.7 from the repositories just fine.
<leafw> I think it's a known problem
<leafw> "wait for dapper" seems to be the standard answer.
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> thanks.
<leafw> np
<Kingpomba> i heard the universe software is usally out of date...
<CheeseBurgerMan> often enough - but it at least generally installs most of the dependencies
<CheeseBurgerMan> so you can just update the software. ;)
<keith> can anyone here help me with installing UT2003?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'll try.
<CheeseBurgerMan> So...
<keith> thanks, i read the docs on it and everything, and when i go to run the linux installer sh file, it comes up asking me where i want to install to
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK.
<keith> i start to tpye, and the begin install buton greys out
<keith> and it says please respond to the license window
<keith> ...there is no license window
<keith> screenshot: http://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot50ku.jpg
<CheeseBurgerMan> hm
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try hitting the browser button and doing it that way.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dunno if that makes a difference, but it's worth a try.
<keith> what do you mean?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It looks like there's a button marked "/" next the the text input
<CheeseBurgerMan> I assume that's a "Browse" type of button that'll let you choose what folder
<keith> oh, that, theres one there, but there are no entries in either of hte drop down boxes
<keith> if i click it, the button once again greys out
<keith> and wants me to acept a license its not showing me
<CheeseBurgerMan> Look at the readme :P
<keith> i did xD'
<CheeseBurgerMan> Drat, there went the easy way. ;)
<Red_Herring> ooo, alt-tab switches to the last window you had up!
<keith> yeah, i thought that when i first saw the readme button :p
<keith> no errors in terminal output though
<CheeseBurgerMan> Red_Herring: Uh, yeah....
<keith> its kinda odd
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> I agree - sounds like a shoddy installer
<keith> what gets me is no one else but one guy on teh ubuntuforums has had this problem, and he got no replies
<keith> this was, i think itsaid 2 months ago
<Red_Herring> CheeseBurgerMan: i just figured that out!
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<keith> do you think maybe install ubuntu-desktop will let it run right, since its apparently a gtk installer
<CheeseBurgerMan> maybe, I don't really have an opinion on that. ;P
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm still a bit new to all this stuff.
<keith> well, i dont see anythign else at the moment, ill give it a shot, id hate to have to stick a hdd in the computer just for windows and UT
<keith> :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<keith> god bless cable internet
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> Nice and fast, eh?
<keith> indeed :D
<keith> im closing in on 500 kbps, and its not slowing down
<keith> it just keeps climbing higher and higher
<CheeseBurgerMan> sweet
<keith> yeah :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm lucky to get 100kbps. ;)
<keith> ouch, that sucks
<CheeseBurgerMan> which is still plenty fast
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<keith> it used to be fast
<keith> until i xperienced this internet
<CheeseBurgerMan> ah yes.
<keith> it has me spoiled :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah, :P
<Kingpomba> what version of KDE comes with breezy
<keith> 3.4.3 i think
<CheeseBurgerMan> 3.4 something
<Kingpomba> kk
<CheeseBurgerMan> easy enough to update to 3.5.1 though
<Kingpomba> just wondering cause im looking at some kde apps
<keith> ok, installing ubuntu-desktop didnt help, inside kde anyway, ill log into gnome and see what happened
<keith> happens*
<keith> URG!
<keith> didnt help=(
<keith> is there a way other than the included shell script to install UT2003?
<ohnett> somebody please suggest me a vigorous open source project featuring 3d chat
<keith> what do you mean?
<dottedline> like a big set of 3d lips flappin?
<ohnett> something like active worlds
<dottedline> ;)
<ohnett> (which works only on windows)
<ohnett> :)
<dottedline> thats winblows
<ohnett> sorry,
<ohnett> s/windows/winblows/
<dottedline> ;P
<robotgeek> ohnett: write one yourself ;)
<ohnett> robotgeek: i'd love to, but i guess it takes time :)
<dottedline> have you tried using adept and doing a seach through the kubuntu universe?
<ohnett> dottedline: no
<ohnett> doing it right now
<dottedline> you might have to turn on the less tested and unsupported "universe" sights
<dottedline> sites
<ohnett> does unreal tournament also work on gnu/linux?
<Snake__> Hey guys, I got a problem with klipper, anyone wiling to trouble shoot?
<Snake__> [00:49]  < Snake__> smileaf: None of the settings change anything. It keeps copying whatever I select, and I have "Ignore Selection" and the seperate selection and clipboard selection" checked
<Snake__> (a description of my issue
<leafw> Snake__: does it always happen?
<Snake__> leafw: has been recently
<Snake__> leafw: it did work fine
<leafw> Snake__: you may try to logout/login, or to sudo apt-get reinstall klipper, so something of the like
<leafw> then
<leafw> Snake__: go to ~/.kde/share/config and erase the configuration for klipper.
<leafw> do a find ~/.kde/share "*klipper*"
<leafw> and see what it saves
<Snake__> leafw: alright plz hold
<metalhedd> how are the dapper gui admin tools shaping up as compared to ubuntu's?
<ohnett> metalhedd: there's no difference between dapper and ubuntu, except for zoom.
<metalhedd> i meant kubuntu vs ubuntu, in breezy the gnome tools seemed much more advanced than the kde versions, with the exception of adpet, which is su-weet.
<ohnett> metalhedd: that is, dapper is a subset of ubuntu
<robotgeek> ohnett: err, dapper is the name
<Snake__> leafw: still doin it
<ohnett> metalhedd: no idea. i only use kubuntu. i don't care about ubuntu. i dislike using gnome.
<regeya> ohnett: dapper is a release name of ubuntu.  bleh.
<regeya> kubuntu > *
<ohnett> regeya, robotgeek: no, it's not.
<robotgeek> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<ohnett> regeya, robotgeek: not more than breezy is.
<metalhedd> i see... I just recall reading briefly somewhere that kubuntu was making some big improvements in that area with the dapper release.
<ohnett> regeya, robotgeek: that's why i say they're a subset. that is, a version.
<robotgeek> ohnett: oh, that ways :)
<Snake__> leafw: any other iders
<ohnett> :))
<regeya> ohnett: so there's nothing other than subsets available...riiiight...
<leafw> Snake__: no more ideas. Downgrade your kde!
<leafw> if you really need it so much.
<metalhedd> wow... talk about arguing semantics.
<Snake__> leafw: but but but it was just working yesterday!
<metalhedd> :)
<leafw> Snake__: then, it's a config issue for sure
<leafw> rename the ~/.kde to ~/.kde_old
<leafw> and login/logout
<leafw> did you install anything that could conflict?
<Snake__> not that im aware off
<Snake__> brb let me log out/in
<leafw> Snake__:
<leafw> Snake__: better yet, just right click the desktop and switch user ... that is, open a new session
<leafw> no need to logout in the session you are now.
<ohnett> regeya: not in my language :)
<regeya> ohnett, not to flagellate a deceased equine, but you should talk to someone about changing 'release names' to 'subsets'.  it's sure to reduce confusion. ;-)  I understand what you're getting at, though.
<ohnett> leafw: maybe "logout/login" would be more accurate
<ohnett> Snake__: then do it now! :)
<leafw> the idea was not to close his irc session
<Snake__> Oh man
<leafw> since I doubt he is inside a screen/bitchx
* Snake__ was just reminded how ugly kde is
<Snake__> Naw its in a screen
<Snake__> irssi :)
<ohnett> regeya :))
<leafw> Snake__: cool
<leafw> so
<Snake__> Anywho....so what now
<leafw> is the klipper working now or what
<Snake__> Ill check
<Snake__> hold on
<regeya> Snake__: I'd argue but I can't. ;-) wonder what it'll take to get a decent default setup, anyways
<Snake__> regeya: its not KDE...but rather the default set up
<ohnett> regeya: well, i simply wanted to evidentiate a logical error they commited (when asking that question), that's why i used logics-related language.
<Snake__> leafw: nope, no better
<ohnett> regeya: (comparing sets with subsets; or items from different categories, for that matter)
<leafw> Snake__: restore your ~/.kde then, who knows what is up with your klipper.
<Snake__> Lol
<Snake__> brb
<regeya> Snake__: don't recall arguing with you...
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> OH CRAP
<Snake__> NO
* Snake__ smacks KDE
<Snake__> NO
<Snake__> NOOOOOOOOOO
<regeya> what now Snake__
* Snake__ 's KDE is all default again
<Snake__> ARGH
<regeya> Snake__: when you move .kde, yes
<Snake__> Are you kidding me!
<Snake__> ARGH
<regeya> Snake__: no.
<Snake__> WTF.
<Snake__> regeya: why does it do that!
<Snake__> I just mv .kde_old .kde
<Snake__> Its all stil defualt
<regeya> Snake__: uh...
<robotgeek> Snake__: cd .kde
<robotgeek> ls -al | grep .old_kde
<regeya> Snake__: all your presonal settings and whatnot for KDE apps are stored in ~/.kde
<Snake__> robotgeek: I just mv .kde_old back to .kde
<Snake__> it should all be back
<robotgeek> Snake__: no, check the .kde directory, it might have .old_kde directory in there
<Snake__> Ohhh
<Snake__> good call robotgeek
* Snake__ grips to his KDE
* Snake__ kisses
<robotgeek> is Krita the kde equivalent of Gimp
<robotgeek> hey Hobbsee
<robotgeek> is Krita the kde equivalent of Gimp
<kalenedrael> Just use the Gimp if you want something that is like Gimp. :P
<ohnett> robotgeek: i would say it's the qt equivalent of gimp (just as gimp is not a gnome... equivalent of gimp, but a gtk... equivalent of gimp)
<ohnett> robotgeek: and, yes, gimp is the best equivalent of gimp ever.
* robotgeek is tired :P
<ohnett> robotgeek :))
<Hobbsee> hey robotgeek
<robotgeek> hey Hobbsee
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: doc string freeze is imminent, so finishing off the Desktop Guide
<Hobbsee> ah fun
<zulqar> hi
<zulqar> i need help
<zulqar> first i make run.sh shall script
<zulqar> i give chmod +x run.sh
<zulqar> but when ever i click it won't open inside my own software
<zulqar> but when i try with ./run.sh it works?
<zulqar> any idea
<zulqar> also when every my software display it won't get theme i am using currently mac theme why?
<zulqar> software shows with old i mean orginal linux theme
<zulqar> anybody?
<DevGet> where's the kubuntu desktop guide
<DevGet> ?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: ping :P
<robotgeek> DevGet: hmm, http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide-web/C/index.html
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:robotgeek] : Congrats to allee on membership | Amarok 1.4 beta 1, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) http://tinyurl.com/q59ez | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Flight 5 not ready yet, grab daily CD instead
<DevGet> thx
<zulqar> anybody?
<robotgeek> !ask
<robotgeek> zulqar: just ask
<zulqar> i ask allready
<zulqar> ok wait let me repast
<zulqar> first i make run.sh shall script i give chmod +x run.sh but when ever i click it won't open but when i try with ./run.sh it works? any idea
<robotgeek> zulqar: so, it doesnt run with double-click?
<zulqar> yep
<zulqar> how to make it work with double-click
<robotgeek> zulqar: hmm, lemme see
<zulqar> bascily i make application with realbasic and i use htmlviewer which is a part of mozilla
<zulqar> so i need to give LD_ path ...
<zulqar> that's why i need to use shell script to execute
<zulqar> otherwise it give error mozilla not found
<robotgeek> zulqar: right click on script, then say "Open With.."
<zulqar> yes ok?
<robotgeek> in the text box, type "/bin/bash" and check the box "Run in terminal" and "Don't close when command exists"
<zulqar> hmm it say file not found
<zulqar> but ./file is there
<robotgeek> zulqar: i don't know, it works for me
<zulqar> hmm ok i will try also thanks
<zulqar> wait
<DevGet> Konqueror chrashed just for me, where to search if it's a known bug?
<robotgeek> DevGet: dapper?
<DevGet> robotgeek: yes
<zulqar> robotgeek: it works thanks
<zulqar> i need one more help only
<zulqar> when ever software open it won't get current theme
<zulqar> it simply use orignal linux theme why?
<robotgeek> DevGet: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=konqueror&search=Search
<DevGet> I'm not sure if it's konqueror's fault, it krashed when I played real media with kaffeine-plugin
<robotgeek> zulqar: no clue, is it gtk app?
<zulqar> yes
<zulqar> gtk
<DevGet> thx robotgeek
<robotgeek> zulqar: yeah, gtk apps are not themed under kde. look at K-Menu -> SystemSettings -> Appearance
<zulqar> currently it set to
<zulqar> use my kde style theme for gtk
<robotgeek> zulqar: i am not sure, sorry
<zulqar> its ok thank you!
<zulqar> :)
<zulqar> it works thank you!
<zulqar> i just switch back and click apply
<zulqar> it works
<zulqar> :)
<zulqar> if u have check later i am working on this totaly new software idea if u like?
<zulqar> trafficprogrammer.com not release yet for linux working on
<zulqar> thank you for the help@
<robotgeek> good night
<zulqar> bye good dream
<zulqar> here is day time
<zulqar> 2:00pm
* Snake__ yawns
<Robert17> Morning all
<Robert17> anyone aboot ?
<ohnett> me
<Robert17> I have a quick Question about network settings in Kubuntu...
<ohnett> well, roll it over
<ohnett> :)
<Robert17> well, when I go into network settings it says both my network controllers are disabled, and to click on "administrator mode" to make changes...
<Robert17> but there isn't an "administrator mode" clicky in that window, so where can I find it ?
<ohnett> try "system settings" from the menu
<ohnett> (i assume you're ussing kde)
<ohnett> s/ussing/using/
<cweb> good morning
<Robert17> yes, KDE
<Robert17> I have tried system settings but it's not in there either
<Robert17> I also tried "SU" in a konsole but I don't know what the default password is (running from a LiveCD)
<jock09> livecd only uses sudo
<jock09> try sudo -s
<Robert17> sudo -s
<Robert17> thanks, I'll reboot and try it :-)
<Robert17> I'm working off of a livecd as a taster, I want to get to know it a little better then install it onto the hard-drive :)
<Robert17> thanks for the helf guys, laters
<Robert17> help*
<Bushman> hello
<ohnett> does dapper offer any possibility to smoothly upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<bimberi> ohnett: the 'dist-upgrader' mentioned above will attempt to make the path a bit smoother than hoary -> breezy was
<ohnett> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> ohnett: np :)
<bornschein> hi, does anybody of you know how to install a passive isdn card (avm fritz card pci) at least i installed it, but i cant send a fax because he doesn't know /dev/modem
<g0dchild> hi, i've got this offline machine on which i plan to install kubuntu- i've downloaded all the files and back'd them up as instructed on the ubuntuguide page-
<g0dchild> is there any chance of it b0rking up?
<rysiek|pl> hi there
<_david> hi, do you know what I need to install to be able to see math symbols in konqueror?
<_david> as seen on this page : http://nl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Discrete_Kansrekening:Basisbegrippen/Experiment_en_uitkomstenruimte
<rysiek|pl|papu> cu all
<tmak> does anyone know a way to compile 2.6.16-rc5 kernel on ppc? make-kpkg doesn't work because of a missing vmlinux.coff
<rysiek|pl> ok, anybody knows, why these are FALSE during boot-up (they're in the /etc/init.d/usplash script): 1. pidof usplash > /dev/null 2. [ "$(fgconsole 2>/dev/null)" = "8" ] 
<rysiek|pl> they're responsible for the console font not being set properly :)
<jackphil> kmldonkey cant launch mlnet at startup
<rysiek|pl> jackphil: and it never will be able to
<rysiek|pl> kmldonkey is just a GUI
<rysiek|pl> you have to run mlnet by yourself
<rysiek|pl> (you can always write yourself a script that starts mlnet and then starts kmldonkey)
<jackphil> so bad, i think it can auto launch the mlnet at startup, and close mlnet when kmldonkey exit.
<jackphil> but kmldonkey has a option like that " launch the core at Kmldonkey start"
<rysiek|pl> hmmm, gimme a sec :] 
<bandulu> hi
<rysiek|pl> jackphil: where do you have such an option?
* rysiek|pl just started his own KMLDonkey
<jackphil> the wizard
<jackphil> and let me point where is the mlnet.
<rysiek|pl> hmmm, m'kay, I didn't use the wizard, as I have the core on a remote machine
<rysiek|pl> I have no idea in this case
<jackphil> what is the analog of firestarter in KDE?
<jackphil> a firewall GUI tool?
<Hobbsee> er...guarddog?
<nijan> Hello, is there a way to make vlc look a little bit "pretty". The wx one is pain in the neck. Isn't there a kvlc package or another program uses vlc as engine? Thanks.
<_red> hi somebody knows how read ulaw format
<stephano_> hi. can sy help me?
<stephano_> how can i install kubuntu on ubuntu? i always get a lot of dependency errors
<Nomad411> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<oskari> file:///home/oskari/Tux-termine.jpg
<epo> Hi there. I can't get sound to work.
<epo> I have tried XMMS, Juk and Amarok but none of them produced sound (I'm trying to play MP3's)
<epo> In XMMS the files play, but there just isn't sound
<oskari> how i can change my theme in kde
<cipi> epo:  install the codecs with automatix
<marseillai> hi
<marseillai> does kubuntu dapper flight 5 will have graphical installer ?
<spiritz> beside Novell,sun and kind of IBM, do u see any other major group involved in opensource linux?
<heinkel_111> yes
<oskari> hello world can somebody help me how i can change theme in kde
<heinkel_111> HP
<spiritz> heinkel_111: true, thanks; any other?
<ohnett> marseillai: yes, it will does
<marseillai> oki ohnett thanks
<marseillai> is this the reason why it's late ?
<ohnett> marseillai: one of them, i assume
<marseillai> oki thanks
<heinkel_111> spiritz: I believe so, many are supplying high-performance linux systems
<ohnett> marseillai: not the main one, anyway
<heinkel_111> it is different with home user dekstops though
<marseillai> do you what is the main reason ?
<heinkel_111> oskari: did you figure it out yet?
<oskari> no
<spiritz> marseillai : there is no main reason, they just want to deliver something powerful enough regarding ms vista
<heinkel_111> oskari: the K-menu button lower left --> system settings
<ohnett> marseillai: plain tweaking; they want to make it best of the best
<marseillai> yes but this is only a flight version... not a final!
<heinkel_111> oskari: select personal -> appearance
<heinkel_111> then you will get a wide selction of options :)
<heinkel_111> mmm *COUGH COUGH* is there anyplace on the kubuntu forums i can read about network security issues?
<heinkel_111> like...i might need to install a firewall?
<i486SL> hello!
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...i'm having a bit of a problem with the keyboard layouts. Tha models combobox is empty
<i486SL> cannot install kubuntu on my machine! someone has a hint??
<m_tadeu> anyone knows how to solve it?
<i486SL> install hangs
<i486SL> last message i see is : not synced or so
<i486SL> kernel panic
<i486SL> why is that?
<mijndert> m_tadeu, try this: sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11
<mijndert> i486SL, are you sure your harddisks are at good health?
<i486SL> yes they are
<i486SL> a new barracuda from seagate
<m_tadeu> mijndert: it worked :) thanx a lot
<mijndert> m_tadeu, np
<m_tadeu> mijndert: my keyboard model is not available....do you knoe where to get it?
<mijndert> No :x what kind of strange keyboard do you have? :P
<mijndert> just wondering
<m_tadeu> its a logitecg s510
<m_tadeu> logitech
<i486SL> is it possible to install this system from the harddisk - without CD?
<nero> hi
<nero> Hat jemadn schon xgl unter Kubuntu zum laufen bekommen?
<arrinmurr> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<nero> danke
<gilesw> elo peeps
<gilesw> does that xgl thing play nice with kubuntu?
<marseillai> yes! but not so nice to install!
<gilesw> :/
<gilesw> i'm kindof thinking installing kubuntu wasn't such a great idea
<gilesw> i've never even used a deb based distro
<gilesw> is ubuntu much better supported?
<gilesw> i just read that thing linus said about kde vs gnome
<arrinmurr> gilesw: kubuntu = ubuntu, just with kde installed by default
<marseillai> kubuntu is a great distribution! and for wgl it'll be the same thing with ubuntu
<gilesw> so it shouldn't matter too much?
<Uma_bis> hi everybody
<arrinmurr> gilesw: if you want gnome, just install ubuntu-desktop package
<Uma_bis> noob question: how do I open port 21785?
<marseillai> the only diffrences is gdm vs kdm gilesw
<gilesw> thats the startup screen thing right?
<gilesw> i wasn't very impressed by the loader..
<gilesw> 256 colour kubuntu logo looked a bit scruffy
<lextul> hmm ... i ask myself when the kubuntu flight5 is comming ... *wait*
<ubijtsa> lextul: in the next 24h I'd guess
<lextul> this would be good .. install issuses with openoffice are fixed now (aptitude works without error since a few minutes)
<gilesw> grr this lack of root power is going to get me annoyed
<marseillai> lextul: you tell this for dapper flight 5 ?
<ubijtsa> gilesw: huh?
<gilesw> basically doing everything in a konsole
<lextul> hmm ?
<ubijtsa> gilesw: use kdesu
<gilesw> i was trying to edit some system files in this kate proggy
<ubijtsa> kdesu kate <filelist>
<gilesw> do i need to script that into the konqueror fileman or something?
<Hobbsee> gilesw: no, into a console
<gilesw> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<gilesw> oh well i'm about to reboot and try out xgl
<gilesw> apps don't seem to start up very quickly :(
<gilesw> is koffice much more rapid than openoffice?
<Dany> people who can help me ?
<ubijtsa> koffice is alright, but personally I prefer OO.o
<ubijtsa> Dany: with what? :)
<gilesw> lols
<Dany> how i can run exe or dll under ubuntu &
<gilesw> and i thought my qu's were openended..
<Dany> i need there !
<gilesw> have you tried switching it off and on?
<ubijtsa> Dany: with Wine, Qemu, VMware or Bochs
<Dany> for my wifi
<ubijtsa> Dany: oh, you need to use the NDIS drivers?
<Dany> <ubijtsa> what easy from intall & &
<Dany> <ubijtsa>  i use ndiswrapper
<ubijtsa> install ndiswrapper, then you can use the ndiswrapper tool to load the sys file
<ubijtsa> you do not require running the .exe at all
<Dany> i install and confin ndiswrapper but when i load ubuntu
<Dany> i see error
<Dany>  NDIS load dll
<Dany> sorry from my english !
<ubijtsa> have you associated the NDIS driver with the wlan interface?
<Dany> yes
<Dany> i do all !
<m0ns00n> Helu
<ubijtsa> Hmm.. and you used the Win2k3/WinXP ndis driver?
<Dany> <ubijtsa> tell me about associated
<Dany> i use xp drivers
<ubijtsa> good
<Dany> in install pakage i se only one sis file
<ubijtsa> okay..
<ubijtsa> is this the sis163u chipset?
<Dany> helllp me
<Dany> no sis162u
<Dany> asus wl 161 pen drive
<Dany> <ubijtsa> whear are you from &
<ubijtsa> ok.. should work with Dapper, might work on Breezy
<ubijtsa> Dany: .se, but living in .uk
<Dany> :)
<Dany> i from uz :)
<ubijtsa> ok, to associate the installed driver you do ndiswrapper -d devid driver where 'devid' is either PCIID or USBID of the form XXXX:XXXX
<Dany> yes
<gilesw> xgl here we come
<ubijtsa> .uz, Uzbekistan?
<Dany> yea !
<Dany> my USBID is  * usbid: 2821:0161
<ubijtsa> you may want to run ndiswrapper -m, and ndiswrapper -hotplug afterwards
<Dany> <ubijtsa> m is modprobe
<Dany> <ubijtsa> but i dont do hotplug !
<ubijtsa> then unplugging the pendrive and plugging it back in should work
<ubijtsa> -m and -hotplug only regenerates the info
<Dany> i crate modprobe
<Dany> oh :(
<oskari> how i can change my xmms skin???
<ubijtsa> I have one of them little usb dongles as well, and it works for me.. :)
<Dany> :) good
<Dany> !seen _grigory
<sorush20> oskari: there is a .xmms folder in your home and there is a skin folder there.. just download the compressed skins and put them there and when you start xmms is will read the compressed new skin packages..
<oskari> okay
<epo> <cipi> : epo:  install the codecs with automa
<epo> How do I do that?
<Snake|Sleepin> epo: does that setence include "automatix"?
<epo> Yes, it did
<epo> Sorry, didn't paste all :/
<epo> http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10 > I just followed this guide tho
<epo> What else needs to be done?
<epo> I double clicked an MP3, but Amarok doesn't seem to start
<epo> Freeze in Linux? =)
<DevGet> is it possible to configure so Xgl autostarts in KDE?
<Dany> ubijtsa :)
<Dany> it's me
<Dany> people
<Dany> uho help me
<Dany> &
<Dany> i have a problem .with ndiswrapper
<Dany> &&&
<Dany> small problem
<DeBert> No need for forplay, just tell us what the problem is... :)
<slow-motion> hallo
<Dany> <DeBert> i install all wifi drivers
<Dany> but windows driver didnt detect devise !
<DeBert> Can't help you there, i only buy hardware that's 100% Linux compatible, sorry
<Dany> <DeBert>  when i by asus wl 161
<Dany> i work under the windows
<_zara> hi!!!
<baldur> hey I am new to kubuntu can someone direct me to a place where I can configure which icons show up on my desktop? I would like to se the hard drive and trash there forexample.
<k0llin> baldur -> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash will show the trashcan.
<k0llin> I don't know about drives, but would uimagine it's a similar process?
<blu> hello 2 all
<blu> vreun roman p-aci? :D
<baldur> thanks k0llin
<baldur> this is like the unofficial ubuntu counterpart excellent
<oskari> why printscreen is not working
<oskari> in kde
<k0llin> you have to hold alt whilst pressing printscreen, or use ksnapshot
<Random_Transit> hey, does anyone know if there are precompiled packages available on any ubu repos for giFT's FastTrack and Ares plugins?
<Random_Transit> 'cos ./configure scripts bug the crap outta me
<misieq> hi there! i have compaq slim desktop pc with integrated intel ethernet card
<misieq> but kubuntu seems not to have to set it up
<misieq> how can i set it up?
<misieq> you lot kinda talk much...
<Random_Transit> misieq...this is a small matter
<Random_Transit> do you use DHCP?
<Random_Transit> oh...wait, INTEGRATED on desktop?
<Random_Transit> ooh...i misread that
<prateep> hi all.  Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask but I've just upgraded to Dapper and I can no longer get sound working under KDE.  Sound outside of KDE works fine.  Any help much appreciated
<Random_Transit> prateep, try restarting artsd?
<prateep> random:  yes
<Random_Transit> hmm...
<prateep> speaker--test works fine with sound system disabled
<Random_Transit> what hardware?
<prateep> c-media onboard sound
<Random_Transit> interesting...well, it's not a hardware problem...most onboard devices can be detected immidiately
<Random_Transit> at least in my experiences
<Random_Transit> what other WMs/DEs are you running?
<prateep> sorry... WMs?  DEs?
<chx> Dapper Flight5 when? With the six-week delay , I think I am ready to try this flight.
<Random_Transit> window managers and Desktop Environments
<chx> prateep: Window Managers/Desktop Environemnts
<chx> prateep: say, XFCE , Metacity, Gnome etc.
<prateep> haven't tried others
<Random_Transit> ok...
<Random_Transit> and the sound works fine in XFCE and GNOME, huh?
<prateep> sound works outside of kde ie using speaker-test
<Tm_T> prateep: hmm, have you tried to use other than arts to play notification sounds?
<Random_Transit> have you checked to see if arts is a properly installed package?
* Tm_T doesn't use arts
<Phantom^^> Hey can someone help me with seeing windows shares from a kubnutu machine ?
<Random_Transit> Phantom^^, I'm assuming you have samba installed?
<arrinmurr> Phantom^^: smb:/ in konqueror?
<prateep> arts certainly appears to be there and installed ok
<Tm_T> prateep: any reason why to use arts at all?
<Phantom^^> yeah, I do, I can see the other hosts, the problem is getting access to them
<Phantom^^> everytime I click on an icon I just get cannot connect to host ...
<Random_Transit> Phantom^^, what version of windows is running on the machines in question
<Phantom^^> they will all be xp sp2
<Random_Transit> home or professional?
<Phantom^^> pro and home
<Random_Transit> okay, home hoses samba fileshares like there's no tomorrow
<Phantom^^> hoses ?
<Phantom^^> strangles ?
<Random_Transit> yeah, pretty much ^_^
<Phantom^^> hehe
<Random_Transit> i'm a canadian, so i say "hoser" a lot
<Random_Transit> anyway...i've only ever had success sharing files TO an XP home machine
<Phantom^^> Yeah, I'm in halls at university and well everyone shares their files so, I cannot give you precise settings about the shares i'm trying to access
<Phantom^^> lol
<Phantom^^> yeah
<lolziac> is there any good tutorial how to install Gnome and remove KDE
<lolziac> ???
<Phantom^^> but It works under xp fine
<misieq__> Phantom^^, what's the problem i had once succeded in seting up sharing between xp and some linux... fill me in
<Random_Transit> lolziac, open synaptic, search for GNOME, mark all packages for install, search for KDE, mark all packages for removal
<misieq__> lolziac, in synaptic there should be section to the left - try marking/unmarking them
<lolziac> i dont have synaptic
<lolziac> im with kde
<lolziac> ???
<Random_Transit> kynaptic, then
<misieq__> lolziac, then install synaptic
<Phantom^^> Umm, well I'm trying to see peoples shares in my hall of residence at university, I have samba installed ok (i think) I can see their machines if i type smb:/ in konqueror but I cannot access the shares
<Random_Transit> or adept
<lolziac> 1 sec plz
<lolziac> :)
<nxv_> hi
<misieq__> Phantom^^, do the shares end with '$' ?
<nxv_> can anybody suggest me a programm to display the structure of an DTD
<misieq__> nxv_, perhaps quanta?
<Phantom^^> eek more precisley I can see the folders of the hosts I cannot actually access the hosts at all to see the individual shared folders.
<misieq__> Phantom^^, perhaps you have to authenticate?
<lolziac> who can help in private :)
<nxv_> misieq__: is quanta capable of more than syntax highlighting?
<noteventime> 'ello
<misieq__> Phantom^^, afair, try smb:/user:pass@server/share or something like that
<Phantom^^> idd, but under xp i don't have to.
<Random_Transit> lolziac...msg me
<misieq__> nxv_ dunno, i haven't spent much time with quanta..
<Phantom^^> the majority do not have usr/pass
<noteventime> Stupid question, but how do i change the mouse sensitivity in KDE?
<noteventime> nxv_: How do you mean cabable of more?
<beefsprocket> noteventime: system settings -> mouse -> Advanced
<noteventime> And what option?
<noteventime> threshold?
<misieq__> Phantom^^, try identifying as guest ...
<nxv_> noteventime: enfold the structure as a tree would be helpfull
<beefsprocket> acceleration I think
<noteventime> Its not acceleration I'm after
<misieq__> Phantom^^, oh, and smb4k may come handy
<Phantom^^> what is the pass for guest ?
<noteventime> I want the sense
<nxv_> noteventime: a element is defined as a session of entitys and i have to do a search in files what is very confusing.
<Phantom^^> yes i have tried smb4k
<Phantom^^> but the config daunts me.
<Phantom^^> what is the defualt pass for a guest login
<noteventime> nvx_: What language are you developing in?
<misieq__> Phantom^^, there is none pass
<misieq__> is there any tool in kubuntu that allows me to easily configure networking?
<nxv_> noteventime: what language... i dont use any programming language at the moment. i have a dtd that defines an xml structure which i want to adopt to my needs
<Phantom^^> guys I got to run and get some food, thanks for the help. I'll be back later
<noteventime> nxv_: Is there something like configure editor?
<Monument> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<noteventime> nxv_: I was pretty sure there was code folding availible
<Monument> Can someone give me a hint on that one? Trying to install knmap
<noteventime> sure
<HymnToLife> Monument> what are you trying to build  ?
<beefsprocket> Monument: apt-get install kdelibs4-dev and kdebase-dev
<Monument> HymnToLife, knmap
<noteventime> Monument: Its xSOMETHING-dev
<beefsprocket> that should get you the xlibs-dev too
<Monument> beefsprocket, thanks, let me try that :)
<beefsprocket> Monument: you'll need both those packages for pretty much anything kde anyways
<nxv_> noteventime: sorry i don't know what you mean wiht configure editor. i need something that parses my dtd an displays it graphical
<noteventime> nxv_: I'm pretty sure quanta has code folding have you taken a look in the settings dialog?
<Monument> beefsprocket, Well, I haven't had the use to compile anything with kubuntu before, and gentoo pretty much had everything compile stuff installed. :)
<HymnToLife> Monument> then try sudo apt-get build-dep knmap
<nxv_> noteventime: yes it has codefolding. but this doesn't help to resolve the connections between elements and entities in the dtd structure. i think i need a dtd editor that supports that
<noteventime> nxv_: Ahhh, I must have missunderstood you, sorry
<beefsprocket> Monument: HymnToLife is right, if you want the ubuntu source, then use build-dep
<nxv_> noteventime: i don't think so. you helped me to get aware of what i realy require :)
<noteventime> hehe
<Monument> beefsprocket, the dev packages fixed it for me,:)
<__mikem> does anyone want to see something very horific
<beefsprocket> Monument: excellent
<noteventime> at least something ^^
<Monument> I'll read up on the build-dep thing :)
<noteventime> __mikem: Bill Gates running linux?
<__mikem> close
<Monument> Thanks for the excelent help beefsprocket and HymnToLife :)
<tomcatt> hello all...
<beefsprocket> its like apt-get but it builds the package and then installs --rather like emerge
<__mikem> look at this http://www.xpde.com/shots.php
<tomcatt> has anyone tried to upgrade their breezey to dapper yet?
<beefsprocket> tomcatt: ye
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<nxv_> noteventime: google brings up xml spy when i look for an dtd editor but i cant get any results for linux
<beefsprocket> tomcatt: works well and flight 5 posted 2 days ago
<noteventime> nxv_: Have you taken a look in apt?
<tomcatt> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<noteventime> apt-cache search dtd
<noteventime> try ^^
<nxv_> noteventime: i did. best thing i found was kxml. but not capable to open a dtd
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> Maybe there is some kind of KDevelop plugin :/
<noteventime> I've never tried editing XML with KDevelop, but i think there is a plugin
<Monument> beefsprocket, well, knmap is not in my repository, thats why I'm building it from source
<tomcatt> !breezey
<ubotu> tomcatt: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<noteventime> !warty
<ubotu> hmm... warty is short for warty warthog which is the first release of ubuntu
<tomcatt> !breezy
<beefsprocket> Monument: ah, make sense
<beefsprocket> you can use nmapfe though from insecure.org
<Monument> Yeah, I've looked at that one, gave me an headache just trying to install it
<noteventime> make: *** No rule to make target `sense'.  Stop.
<beefsprocket> yeah it does have some strange dependencies
<Monument> Don't remember what it was though, but I ended up using commandline
<beefsprocket> cli is easier once you get the hang of it though
<Monument> And now I was peaking around at kde-apps and found knmap, looked easy enough
<beefsprocket> looks like it is in dapper (could be in universe?)
<Monument> I think I have universe and multiverse
<beefsprocket> must be unique to dapper then
<Monument> I haven't really peaked around in kubuntu, very new too this distro
<Ardarandir> Moin
<noteventime> 'ello
<beefsprocket> Monument: I came over from gentoo a while back
<Monument> Let my pastebin my errors
<noteventime> Gentoo is nice but take WAY to much time...
<beefsprocket> kk
<Monument> So, if anyone want's to take a look
<Monument> noteventime, well, gentoo with distcc is nice, I have 8ghz in a cluster :P
<beefsprocket> that would be nice!
<noteventime> Haha
<noteventime> I have 1.73ghz Pentium M :/
<Monument> http://pastebin.com/598156
<Monument> noteventime, thats my laptop, :)
<beefsprocket> noteventime: same, is great for a laptop isn't it?
<Monument> M is sweet
<noteventime> true
<beefsprocket> Monument: do you have automake and autoconf installed?
<Monument> beefsprocket, yes
<Monument> Just updated them too
<beefsprocket> hmm, sometimes packages don't like automake over 1.4
<beefsprocket> might check that
<Monument> marius@mariuslaptop:~/Desktop/knmap-2.1$ automake --version
<Monument> automake (GNU automake) 1.4-p6
<beefsprocket> hmm, that's no good
<Monument> Downgrade?
<beefsprocket> let me find the knmap source and try it out too
<noteventime> gtg
<Monument> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/knmap/knmap-2.1.tar.bz2?use_mirror=heanet
<beefsprocket> the 0.9 source or the 0.72?
<Monument> There's the one I use now
<Monument> On nmap? Or the frontend?
<beefsprocket> for knamp
<Monument> knmap is 2.1
<misieq__> is there any tool in kubuntu that allows me to easily configure networking?
<Monument> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=31108
<Monument> The one at the top
<Monument> beefsprocket, getting somewhere? :)
<beefsprocket> gah, I can't even get ./configure to complete
<Monument> Maybe I'll try nmapfe again :P
<GameOver69> hey guys i just installed the linux 686 kernal and when i rebooted.... i always get to the command prompt/terminal... how do i get back into the GUI
<beefsprocket> Monument: I think I have the .deb lying around somehwere if you'd like
<Monument> beefsprocket, strange enough, the nmapfe was in my repository
<Monument> And it works, out-of-the-box
<beefsprocket> well then
<Ardarandir> re
<Monument> I wonder when it was added
<beefsprocket> excellent
<beefsprocket> is nmap version 3.5 or 4.0 for you?
<Monument> beefsprocket, Thank you once again for the patience and help :)
<Monument> 3.81
<Monument> Right in the middle
<GameOver69> can anyone help?
<beefsprocket> didn't solve it in the most elegant manner, but it works :)
<beefsprocket> GameOver69: do you have an nvidia or ati videocard?
<beefsprocket> GameOver69: and have you edited your xorg.conf to make it use the nvidia or fglrx module?
<GameOver69> ati
<GameOver69> no
<Monument> beefsprocket, well, as long as stuff works the way they are intended to do, I am more than happy
<Monument> :)
<beefsprocket> indeed
<GameOver69> beefsprocket... i actually just edited the xorg.conf file to enable my middle mouse button on my laptop to work
<GameOver69> but thats it
<beefsprocket> GameOver69: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<GameOver69> i just downloaded the 686 kernal and now i cant get in
<GameOver69> beefsprocket: how can i view it in konsole?
<beefsprocket> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |less
<beefsprocket> that way you can scroll through it (the error should be at the end however)
<Monument> nano is an easy text editor, so when the time comes to fix the error, ^w ^t and type in the line number
<GameOver69> beefsproket: parese error on line 51 of section Input Devisce in file /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<GameOver69> the option key word requires 1 or 2 quoted strings to foloow it
<GameOver69> same thing for parse error on line 52
<GameOver69> (EE) problem paring the config file
<beefsprocket> GameOver69: ok, what is on those lines in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<GameOver69> then at the end it says Fata; server error:
<GameOver69> no screens fouind
<GameOver69> (WW) xf86Clsoe Consoloe: KDESETMODE failed: bad file descriptor
<GameOver69> and same for VT_GETMODE
<GameOver69> how do i get out of viwing the log file
<beefsprocket> q
<GameOver69> ok how cna i view whats in xorg.conf
<beefsprocket> and then do like Monument said, ^w ^t 52
<beefsprocket> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Monument> Is it not wise to append the -w switch=
<Monument> ?
<Monument> Or do I just do that out of old habit?
<beefsprocket> Monument: in which, namp or nano?
<Monument> nano
<beefsprocket> (i;ve never used it in either)
<GameOver69> ok i need to do it again but i cant get out of nano.... sorry im newb :(
<beefsprocket> Monument: ah, that's a gentooism isn't it?
<beefsprocket> GameOver69: ctrl+x
<Monument> beefsprocket, yeah ;)
<Marrs> -w for nano makes sure lines are not wrapped when too long (which kinda messes up most config files ;) )
<beefsprocket> I do remeber using it, never even noticed not using it now
<GameOver69> i think its because of the mouse optoopn
<GameOver69> insteald of "Emulate WHeel" it has blocks aorund it
<beefsprocket> GameOver69: yeah, that's the section. do you have a particular mouse that you need a special config for?
<GameOver69> well its built into the laptop
<GameOver69> the mouse wheel button never worked
<Monument> GameOver69, type in excactly what you appended to your config )
<beefsprocket> so is that section commented out with #'s?
<Monument> That way, it is easier too see if you have syntax errors
<GameOver69> it works now
<GameOver69> i have a question though
<beefsprocket> ?
<GameOver69> can i delte my 386 kernals
<GameOver69> since i have 686 now
<beefsprocket> GameOver69: you can once you are sure everything works
<beefsprocket> I keep them around anywaus and just comment out the sections in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GameOver69> ok and do i need 686 programs or will the ones for 386 still work
<beefsprocket> everything will work with no problem
<GameOver69> oh great
<GameOver69> now here is my only other issue
<GameOver69> how od i get my ati radeon 7500 working properly
<GameOver69> the wiki's u guys direct me to are for 8500 and above
<GameOver69> and dont work
<beefsprocket> hmm, I've got an ati, so I'm out of my league there
<GameOver69> i have the xfglrx drivers isntalle dbut it cant handle ANY kind of 3d
<beefsprocket> but you might try apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`and xorg-drive-fglrx, or fglrx-kernel-source
<GameOver69> slow as anything
<cdromke> hmm
<beefsprocket> did you change the line in your xorg from radeon to fglrx?
<cdromke> little question....
<TeRaHuRtZ> GameOver69, which card? depending on how new the drivers are your the drivers may not support your card anymore in 3d mode
<cdromke> i have ubuntu, and i've installed KDE, which makes it kubuntu?
<GameOver69> i didnt touch anything
<TeRaHuRtZ> What card?
<TeRaHuRtZ> Thats all im asking
<GameOver69> i have a ati radeon mobility 7500\
<TeRaHuRtZ> Ahh thats why
<cdromke> and KDE uses a resolution which is too high for my monitor to display correctly @ 75Hz
<TeRaHuRtZ> The newest ATI drivers don't support 3d for that card
<GameOver69> so then what do i do
<GameOver69> or what can i do
<cdromke> install older drivers
<TeRaHuRtZ> Call ATI and tell them their drivers suck :P
<TeRaHuRtZ> Or use older ones
<cdromke> hmm
<cdromke> ok
<cdromke> found that out...
<cdromke> now everything is f*cking huge
<GameOver69> well can u tell me how i can get the last older drivers that worked, and install everything properly?
<cdromke> hmm
<cdromke> does ATi have an ftp server?
<cdromke> with drivers on it
<TeRaHuRtZ> Um I can give you a guide to install the drivers, thats about it, I don't know where to get older drivers, google and sure you can find it
<TeRaHuRtZ> I have the same problem also, on my laptop but it doesn't bother me as I don't do anything involving 3d
<GameOver69> ahh ok
<TeRaHuRtZ> I have the same card actually
<GameOver69> what is skim... i see that it is loaded
<GameOver69> do i need it?
<TeRaHuRtZ> loaded?
<TeRaHuRtZ> under what?
<GameOver69> its a kde frontend
<TeRaHuRtZ> No idea
<GameOver69> hmm ok i guess ill get rid of it....
<TeRaHuRtZ> I need to find a chess game that doesn't suck
<GameOver69> last question i ahve dapper and mpalyer crashes ... only works in konsole
<TeRaHuRtZ> Umm
<GameOver69> it crashes upon boot in gui form
<TeRaHuRtZ> upon boot or upon program startup?
<GameOver69> program startup
<beefsprocket> TeRaHuRtZ: tried the fics java applet for chess?
<TeRaHuRtZ> Never heard of it, I'm sick of gnuchess and all the front ends I have for it, mainly cause it's to hard to customize the skill level and time etc
<TeRaHuRtZ> GameOver69, I have no idea's on that one
<tijn> hey all
<TeRaHuRtZ> It working fine for me
<Marrs> I play chess at yahoo games occasionally
<Marrs> it's no pretty interface or anything, but it works
<tijn> any way to play asf files?
<GameOver69> u using dapper TeraHurtz?
<TeRaHuRtZ> Codecs
<beefsprocket> TeRaHuRtZ: try freechess.org, you can play with people through most linux boards or they have their own java app
<TeRaHuRtZ> GameOver69, yes
<GameOver69> it works for u?
<TeRaHuRtZ> I want to to play machines :)
<beefsprocket> TeRaHuRtZ: I think that fritz 8 works under wine
<TeRaHuRtZ> We need a chessmaster remake for *nix
<beefsprocket> chessmaster 10 works for me with crossover
<TeRaHuRtZ> :)
<TeRaHuRtZ> nice
<beefsprocket> indeed
<TeRaHuRtZ> I'm gonna have to look usenet for a version of chessmaster
<beefsprocket> i think 8000 willl work with the wine beta
<TeRaHuRtZ> i have cxoffice
<beefsprocket> ... no comment... :p
<TeRaHuRtZ> Professional edition or whatever it's called
<beefsprocket> there's always vmware too
* TeRaHuRtZ of course has a license for chessmaster, he just lost his cd ;)
<beefsprocket> .iso backups have saved me repurchasing many a game
<TeRaHuRtZ> I haven't used windows since 1997, I'd rather stay away from vmware and thinks alike
<TeRaHuRtZ> beefsprocket, i was being sarcastic
<TeRaHuRtZ> GameOver69, try Xine or VLC
<TeRaHuRtZ> Might have better luck
<GameOver69> i liked mpalyer though :(
<TeRaHuRtZ> Hmm
<TeRaHuRtZ> what frontend are you using?
<GameOver69> it owrks in my browser
<GameOver69> and in the terminal
<GameOver69> i dont know.... whatever is in the repositories....
<TeRaHuRtZ> Hmm
<TeRaHuRtZ> Isn't kaffeine a mplayer frontend, i forget
<m5m> Does anyone use Konqueror to rip audio cds?
<GameOver69> no
<GameOver69> and i dont like kaffeine
<TeRaHuRtZ> Hmm
<TeRaHuRtZ> Sorry I can't help ya
<TeRaHuRtZ> :/
<GameOver69> its ok
<GameOver69> i just removed some of the 386 kernals with adept but they still seem to show up in grub
<m5m> what is your favorite cd-ripping app?
<GameOver69> how do i get rid of them
<TeRaHuRtZ> GameOver69, why are you removing things randomly?
<GameOver69> im not doing it randomly
<GameOver69> just cleaning up
<GameOver69> and i just want to get rid of some kernals
<GameOver69> and keep the newer ones
<TeRaHuRtZ> And they will still be in grub because grub has its own config
<TeRaHuRtZ>  /boot/grub/grub.conf usually
<TeRaHuRtZ> Heh
<stupendo44> GameOver69: there's probably some packages from the kernel left. In my experience, after removing all of the related packages (I think there's 3) the entry in grub was automatically removed.
<TeRaHuRtZ> Nothing should be touching the grub
<GameOver69> what are some related packages?
<TeRaHuRtZ> Even when uninstalling things
<stupendo44> GameOver69: I'm trying to find out for you, one sec
<GameOver69> k thanks
<stupendo44> GameOver69: it looks like the 2 main ones are "linux-headers-blah-blah" and "linux-image-blah-blah"
<GameOver69> ok great
<stupendo44> GameOver69: just make sure you're not removing the wrong kernel
<stupendo44> GameOver69: make sure the version you're removing is the one you want to remove
<GameOver69> heres a wierd question... i installed firefox 1.5 manually.. no repositories.. now adept has picke dup my installation and wants to update it
<GameOver69> im afraid if it does like with 1.07 it will be slow and wont let me update the program
<TeRaHuRtZ> I dont use gui frontend package managers
<TeRaHuRtZ> Can't help ya there
<GameOver69> anyone?... should i ugrpade to the ubuntu version or should i keep the one i manually isntalled?
<stupendo44> GameOver69: I also have a "linux-resticted-modules-blah-blah" that corresponds with the kernel version, but I don't know if that is necessary to remove the entry from grub. If you have that installed, I would remove it as well
<TeRaHuRtZ> You need the headers also
<stupendo44> GameOver69: what version does Adept say that you have?
<GameOver69> 1.5.1 ubuntu candatidate 5
<TeRaHuRtZ> I wouldn't be randomly removing kernel headers and things, you will need those at some point
<GameOver69> and i think it wants to install cantidate 7
<GameOver69> but again i never did it through adept... so i dont understand
<stupendo44> TeRaHuRtZ: we're talking about the old versions
<TeRaHuRtZ> stupendo44, I hope he realizes that ;)
<stupendo44> TeRaHuRtZ: read up above
<GameOver69> yeah i did... works fine Terahurtz
<TeRaHuRtZ> Oh it will work without headers, but when it comes time to install something that depends on em...
<stupendo44> GameOver69: it seems odd that Adept would pick up a manual install. I haven't heard of this happening
<TeRaHuRtZ> But anyways
<TeRaHuRtZ> Adept will pick up a manual install
<stupendo44> TeRaHuRtZ: on an old kernel? one he's not using?
<TeRaHuRtZ> Thats a no brainer
<GameOver69> stupendo44: thats why im afraid of installing it
<GameOver69> cause i think it iwll screw things up
<TeRaHuRtZ> Adept is a frontend to apt get
<TeRaHuRtZ> Any time you install a .deb apt-get realizes that
<stupendo44> GameOver69: what repos are you using?
<GameOver69> i didnt use a repo
<TeRaHuRtZ> even if you installed it manually
<GameOver69> i dowloaded it as a tar
<GameOver69> put it in /opt
<TeRaHuRtZ> GameOver69, its fine
<GameOver69> and followed whatever instructions i ahd to to make it work as if i installed it from a repo
<TeRaHuRtZ> I just used the repos to get 1.5
<stupendo44> GameOver69: right, that's what I thought.
<TeRaHuRtZ> Edited my sources.list
<stupendo44> GameOver69: what repos are you using right now that have 1.5.0.1. The breezy repo doesn't
<GameOver69> dapper
<TeRaHuRtZ> hes using dapper
<TeRaHuRtZ> like me...
<stupendo44> ah, ok
<TeRaHuRtZ> GameOver69, just go ahead and update, if it downgrades for some reason you can always go back
<GameOver69> so should i install it?
<TeRaHuRtZ> It's not that big of a deal
<GameOver69> and does it allow u to update it now ... rmemeber in 1.07 it woul dnot let u
<GameOver69> internally within the firefox program
<TeRaHuRtZ> I dont know, I don't use FF often, to bloated and memory leaky for me
<GameOver69> huh ok.... last questiont hen i wont bother u guys anymore.... since i updated to the new amarok... it never ocnnects to music brainz
<GameOver69> any clue how to fix this
<GameOver69> and i cant find lyrics... keeps saying i odnt have a script or something
<TeRaHuRtZ> Can't help ya there, I'm using XMMS
<TeRaHuRtZ> :/
<TeRaHuRtZ> BRB gotta bring the dog out
<stupendo44> GameOver69: I believe that when you use adept (or apt-get) to install Firefox, it doesn't allow internal updating because that would theoretically screw up what apt-get thinks that you have.
<GameOver69> ok so then i wont upgrade
<GameOver69> whats the best way to customize my desktop to make it look super nice
<stupendo44> GameOver69: in what way?
<ziza> Xgl = super nice :D
<GameOver69> like to look different then the normal setup
<GameOver69> i alrady have diff icons
<GameOver69> and mouse pointers
<GameOver69> whats xgl?
<stupendo44> GameOver69: http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<stupendo44> GameOver69: and the howto for dapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<stupendo44> xgl
<stupendo44> xgl's pretty cool
<Chousuke> It'll take a while before Xgl is reliable enough for everyone to use though.
<stupendo44> Chousuke: right
<stupendo44> Chousuke: it worked fine for me. And I've heard good comments about the xgl live cd
<GameOver69> man that looks crazy
<Snake__> GameOver69: Its awesome ;)
<stupendo44> Kororaa
<Snake__> Kororaa is the way to go
<Chousuke> I'd like to play with Xgl too, but I can't
<Snake__> Chousuke: Low PC specs/
<stupendo44> Chousuke: download the Kororaa live cd, it has xgl all set
<Chousuke> Snake__: no.
<Chousuke> Snake__: a powerbook
<Snake__> Oh
<stupendo44> ah
<stupendo44> that'll do it
<Chousuke> with an nvidia card too
<Snake__> Chousuke: doesnt dapper run on mac?
<Chousuke> Snake__: it does.
<Chousuke> Snake__: but I won't get 3d acceleration
<Snake__> Oh
<Snake__> ya thats a problem
<stupendo44> question: does Mac OS X have the wobbly windows thing?
<GameOver69> kororaa now what is that
<Snake__> GameOver69: a live disk made just to demo XGL
<TeRaHuRtZ> a xgl live cd
<stupendo44> http://www.kororaa.org/
<Chousuke> stupendo44: the engine is capable of doing that, but it's not implemented :/
<stupendo44> Chousuke: I see
<Chousuke> Well hmm
<Chousuke> perhaps Xgl will be ported to the mac someday. :D
<GameOver69> well anything to make my desktop look good without all the crazy 3d things... i dont think my card works iwth 3d
<Snake__> GameOver69: KDE
<Snake__> :P
<stupendo44> GameOver69: currently, the only way of download the Kororaa live cd is with Bittorrent. Faster, also.
<stupendo44> lol
<Snake__> stupendo44: I got it off a mirror
<Snake__> stupendo44: but I dont know how to use it :(
<stupendo44> Snake__: ok
<Snake__> it wont boot
<stupendo44> Snake__: it won't?
<stupendo44> Snake__: what did you burn it with?
<GameOver69> wlel i have kde i just want to customize it real nice
<Snake__> stupendo44: I think its a ID ten T error
<stupendo44> Snake__: yeah, that
<Snake__> stupendo44: Nero 6.14
<stupendo44> that's the most common
<stupendo44> Snake__: are you used to burning images?
<stupendo44> isos
<Snake__> stupendo44: I burned it like I would any other iso, open nero burning rom, press "o" select the iso, check finalize cd, and burn
<stupendo44> Snake__: ok
<stupendo44> Snake__: does it show anything if you view the cd in Windows?
<Snake__> stupendo44: yes, all the files are there, but there in a folder called kororaa...which I dunno if that would cause a problem
<stupendo44> Snake__: that shouldn't cause a problem by itself. I've downloaded the iso, but haven't burned it yet
<stupendo44> maybe I'll do that now and test it
<Snake__> Alright
<GameOver69> so nothing then?
<Snake__> ?
<GameOver69> for non 3d accelerated desktop customization for kde
<Snake__> ah
<Snake__> GameOver69: maybe check out superkaramba for lil widget type things?
<Snake__> GameOver69: and just customize panels and play with KDE, its quite amazing how nice it can get
<Snake__> download iconsets, make color themes, add/remove applets
<tijn> just installed a fresh kubuntu and apt has an error with ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp , is this a kown problem?
<GameOver69> what about the water ripple affect
<GameOver69> i saw somethin like that?
<Snake__> Whatcha mean?
<GameOver69> i dunno somethin i remember seein in a screenshot
<Snake__> was it a wallpaper or what?
<GameOver69> no
<GameOver69> an effect
<stupendo44> GameOver69: http://www.kde-look.org is a decent place to find themes and stuff
<Red_Herring> can anyone here do anything about the lack of a decent theme for kde?
<Snake__> wtf is an effect..
<Snake__> Red_Herring: sure! make your own
<Red_Herring> kubuntu's default theme lacks invidiualitly
<Red_Herring> and i cant make a theme
<Snake__> Why not?
<Red_Herring> because i lack talent
<stupendo44> "lacks individuality"?
<Snake__> stupendo44: looks like everybody elses
<Red_Herring> ever seen the default kde look for ANY distro?
<Snake__> Ill agree with that, Kubuntu is offly default
<stupendo44> and that's bad?
<Red_Herring> it looks EXACTLY like any other
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> ubuntu made a new theme for gnome
<Red_Herring> it kicks ass
<Red_Herring> why cant its brother do the same
<Snake__> EW GOD NO IT DOESNT
<Snake__> That Brown fugly crap
<Red_Herring> really?
<Snake__> ew
<Red_Herring> it sure beats the old one
* Snake__ twitchs
<Snake__> Brown is the worst color ever
<Snake__> EVER
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> i dont think its the greatest
<Snake__> lol
<Red_Herring> but it sure beats anythign else GNOME has
<Snake__> and Dapper flight 5 is pretty bad too....the orange
<Snake__> wtf
<Snake__> why oragne
<Red_Herring> why cant Kubuntu make a really good KDE theme
<Red_Herring> ?
<Snake__> Red_Herring: Because we lack talent
<Red_Herring> i mean, at least include KXDocker by default
<noteventime_away> !touchpad
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime_away
<Red_Herring> !kxdocker
<ubotu> Red_Herring: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> !docekr
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> !docker
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<noteventime_away> !synaptic
<ubotu> rumour has it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Snake__> Stop fishing
<Red_Herring> i am a herring :-P
* tijn catches Red_Herring 
* tijn turns on the bbq
* Red_Herring grants tijn a wish, and he lets the fish go
<noteventime_away> :'-( My touch pad is sloooow and i can't get it to go any faster
<Red_Herring> noteventime_away: are you using daper?
<Red_Herring> *dapper?
<noteventime_away> yees
<Red_Herring> same here
<noteventime_away> :P
<Red_Herring> i just use keycombos
<Snake__> noteventime_away: have you looked aound kcontrol?
<noteventime_away> yes
<Red_Herring> alt-tab, katapult
<Snake__> hmm
<Red_Herring> Snake__: its a known bug
<Snake__> AH
<noteventime_away> Red_Herring: I already use them
<Snake__> ah*
<noteventime_away> Maybe i should test another driver?
<Red_Herring> noteventime_away: its dapper, so just wait
<Red_Herring> they are working on a fix
<Snake__> Hmmm so even on the mouse settings under Pointer Acceleration doesnt work??
<noteventime_away> Snake__: Nope
<Snake__> Damn
<Red_Herring>  heh
<Red_Herring> just change the colors around in gnome from orange to blue
<Red_Herring> and it looks great
<Snake__> agreed
<Snake__> Hey guys, wanna help me spam this company?
<Snake__> https://reporting.bsa.org/usa/home.aspx?pr=1&CMP=BAL-toms&creative=wanted200K
<Snake__> if we all do DDoS on em, we might stop em :)
<Red_Herring> what?!?!??!
<Red_Herring> arg
<Red_Herring> MUST... KILL... THAT... SITE!
<Snake__> Red_Herring: if the world was open source, we wouldn't have that problem
<Red_Herring> so just ping the hell out of them?
<Red_Herring> Snake__: if only if only...
<Red_Herring> man i love how OSS works
<_david> hey, I'm making a presentation about free software, I'm wondering on what ways you can make money with it, I got support contracts, do you know other ways of making money?
<noteventime_away> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77099.html <- maybe this
<_david> the cooperation behing kubuntu does also try to make money, do they only do it with support contracts?
<Red_Herring> did you know firefox is making millons?
<Snake__> _david: I think cedega charges a month subscription for its services
<_david> Snake__: ok, but that's no free software is it?
<Snake__> _david: What do you mean by support contracts?
<Snake__> _david: Its open source I believe
<_david> Snake__: that a consumer pays for support
<eltower> Kubuntu affiliates and the such I presume
<eltower> exactly, paid software support
<Snake__> _david: Kubuntu has no payable support that im aware of....do they??
<Snake__> lol
<ziza> i think they will
<Snake__> I think they will too
<Snake__> but I dont think they do atm
<_david> I don't know if they already have it, but it is the goal of Mark Shuttleword to get it atleast
<ziza> for their server version perhaps
<noteventime> Yay, it worked!!!!
<Snake__> _david: You could mention that suse makes money by selling its OS with priority codecs built in
<Snake__> :)
<_david> hehe, ok
<Red_Herring> i dont like suse
<Red_Herring> VIVA UBUNTU!
<eltower> :)
<Snake__> Suse is second best to (k)ubuntu
<noteventime> Red_Herring: Try the liink i sent
<_david> and of course Richard Stallman selling _tapes_ with emacs on it ;)
<scotty_b> can anyone help me out? I'm trying to use Kubuntu Live CD, and I got it burned as an ISO on a disk. And when I reboot, all it does is come up with a black screen that says something like "ISOLinux Distro. Copyright Peter someone"
<noteventime> Altough i might need some tweaking its a loy better
<scotty_b> with a little blinking underscore thing under it
<eltower> where on earth did you get the ISO from?
<scotty_b> not sure...my friend gave me the link
<scotty_b> I just downloaded it
<eltower> from where I mean
<eltower> just curious
<Red_Herring> noteventime: i copied and pasted my old Xorg.conf from my 5.10 to 6.04, and it didnt work
<eltower> Because that shouldn't happen
<Snake__> brb all, gotta go troubleshoot a windows rig
<scotty_b> I honestly can't remember where it came from...my friend gave me the link to the download in an IRC channel
* Snake__ grumbles
<Red_Herring> so hypothetically that howto shouldnt work
<scotty_b> hang on
* Snake__ hates this job
<noteventime> Red_Herring: Just take a look at the link, it works
<scotty_b> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/cds/kubuntu-5.10-kde351+koffice-i386-1.iso
<scotty_b> that link
<Red_Herring> scotty_b: get the OFFICIAL iso
<Red_Herring> ok
<scotty_b> ok...where can I find that?
<eltower> ditto
<eltower> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<eltower> Kubuntu seriously needs Shipit
<scotty_b> alright, thanks guys
<Red_Herring> eltower: its gonna be included in dapper
<scorn> hi
<scorn> just a question
<eltower> Red_Herring: I haven't taken a real look at Kubuntu since 5.04, how much is Dapper going to be any better?
<Red_Herring> eltower: its tough to say
<scorn> I have problem running kftgrabber
<tijn> kftgrabber?
<tijn> whats that?
<scorn> kftpgrabber
<Red_Herring> i can safely say that ubuntu has finally matured to be a pro OS worthy of competeing with OSX and windows, when dapper comes out
<Red_Herring> but kubuntu is a step behind
<eltower> I hope so
<tijn> kftp aha
<tijn> fpt client
<eltower> I never took GNOME too warmly I suppose
<scorn> kftpgrabber: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1: undefined symbol: avahi_client_new
<Red_Herring> eltower: neither have i
<scorn> any idea ?
<Snake__> Red_Herring: why is kubuntu behind
<eltower> KDE reminds me a lot of OSX Aqua
<scotty_b> thanks for your help, Red_herring and eltower  ....
<Red_Herring> but the new gnome theme they have rocks!
<eltower> no problem scotty
<Red_Herring> Snake__: well... i am just watching the development of dapper
<scotty_b> now I got another 6 hour download ahead of me  :P
<Red_Herring> i have both ubuntu and kubuntu
<skypa> Linus says...
<skypa> :p
<Snake__> Red_Herring: as am I...
<Snake__> So whys kubuntu behind
<Red_Herring> Snake__: it just seems like kubutu still needs to work on usabilty a bit more
<Red_Herring> whereas ubuntu has mastered it
<Snake__> Red_Herring: What do you mean, go into detail
<Red_Herring> and has moved on
<Red_Herring> to themes, details, etc
<Red_Herring> i just think ubuntu and gnome have just matured to the point where its almost perfect
<eltower> My tow cents: I had a tremendous headache installing a USB ADSL modem on Kubuntu
<Red_Herring> and kde could be better
<eltower> to the point of driving me back to dual boot with Windoze
<Snake__> Red_Herring: wait till KDE 4, see if its still like that.
<Red_Herring> but kubutnu has to pull their act togtether
<Red_Herring> Snake__: i am!
<Red_Herring> :-P
<Red_Herring> kde 4 is gonna be a winblows killer!
<eltower> 3.4 is already quite sleek :)
<Snake__> 3.5 is better that 3.4
<Snake__> by far
<eltower> heh, I wouldn't know :(
<ziza> eltower: which applications force you to boot Windows?
<eltower> ziza: just installing the USB ADSL drivers, but I'm using an iBook a lot now
<scorn> any idea for this error ???
<ziza> i see
<scorn> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1: undefined symbol: avahi_client_new
<scorn> please
<tijn> damn, cant type that much anymore
<tijn> my keyboard buffer is full :)
<eltower> iBook without Linux unfortunately, I don't have that much disk space to spare
<Red_Herring> is kde4 gonna incorperate OpenGL?
<Red_Herring> a-la Xgl?
<Snake__> I would hope...
<eltower> Bye people :)
<Snake__> Theres gonna be a lot of great stuff coming from the new xorg
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> modulated and all
<Red_Herring> im very excited about the future of linux
<Red_Herring> its either gonna be this year or the next
<marseillai> Red_Herring: kde 4 also integrate wgl in plasma!
<Red_Herring> when it finally becomes a mature OS
<marseillai> and mac osx widgets too
<Red_Herring> marseillai: w00t!!!
<Red_Herring> marseillai: osx widgets?!?!?!?
<Red_Herring> that kicks ass!
<Snake__> Yes
<marseillai> yes
<Snake__> I like my SK tho
<Snake__> :)
<marseillai> Red_Herring: but in final release may be kde4 will use Xegl and not xgl!
<Snake__> xegl?
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> im not fond of a whole new X11
<Snake__> OMG XEGL HAS DRM
<Red_Herring> i really would like OpenGL integrated into X11, w/o a whole new Xserver
<Snake__> DRM - Direct Rendering Manager
<Snake__> Hehe
<Snake__> :)
<Red_Herring> Snake__: what?
<Red_Herring> oh
<marseillai> Snake__: sorry i'm french and it would be too hard for my to explain te diffrence between xgl and xegl in english
<Red_Herring> dude, you scared me there for a second
<Snake__> Ah okay marseillai
<Snake__> LOL Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> marseillai: is xegl part of X11 or a whole new Xserver?
* Snake__ felt like scaring a few people
* Red_Herring beats Snake__ over the head with MY DRM!
<Snake__> !lart Red_Herring
* ubotu resizes Red_Herring's terminal to 40x24
<marseillai> Snake__: i try : xgl is an addon to xorg! xegl is a complte rewrite xserver based on xorg and using openGL
<Snake__> Ohh okay
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> wait, isnt it the other way around?
<marseillai> but xegl is not for tomorrow ... there is a lot of work
<Snake__> Man I was just thinking..
<Snake__> the devs at xorg are crazy
<marseillai> why ?
<Red_Herring> indeed
<Snake__> Think about how much work as gone into that program
<Red_Herring> and they skimped out on composite
<marseillai> this time is not lost
<Snake__> I mean xorg covers so much...it just amazes me
<Red_Herring> yeah...
<Snake__> I wanna see the source, but im afraid I would need to get some new underwear
<DeBert> yeah, but i'm wondering why even 2D-graphics feels slower than under windows
<Red_Herring> lack of good drivers
* Snake__ seconds Red_Herring 
<Snake__> Red_Herring: you still pingin that website?
<DeBert> anybody know a good VOIP replacement for skype that supports SIP?
<Red_Herring> Snake__: yup :-P
<Snake__> lol
<Red_Herring> those bastards deserve it
<Snake__> agreed
<Red_Herring> hrm, anyone bother to write a bash script for that?
<Snake__> For what?
<Red_Herring> multiple pings
<Red_Herring> like 100 threads of pings
<Snake__> You realize that would kill your net more than theirs right?
<Red_Herring> i dont care
<Red_Herring> if everyone destroyed their own to take down theirs
<Snake__> lol
<Red_Herring> the would would be a better place!
<Snake__> Red_Herring: its not hard to stop a ping attack
<Rayman> btw. One can't unlock X screens in kubuntu dapper. It doesn't accept any password.
<Red_Herring> well w/e
<Rayman> known issue?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Rayman: I've noticed that  - Tried my password and root password, and they didn't work
<CheeseBurgerMan> I ended up restarting my X server. ;)
<deemo> can anyone help me with my network cards? they were working perfectly yesterday but today ifconfig returns nothing and eth1 is disabled and wont get reenabled
<Rayman> CheeseBurgerMan: Same here. :f
<Red_Herring> uhh, sudo ifconfig eth1 up?
<Rayman> sudo ifdown ifup
<deemo> it returned an error in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<deemo> the line says iface eth0 inet
<Snake__> WOooooooooooooooooooo
* Snake__ has sucessfully converted his first AVI to DVD
<Snake__> and it looks great
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> congrats :P
* Red_Herring gives Snake__ a w00t
<Red_Herring> use it wisely Snake__
<Snake__> Hehe
<Red_Herring> dont spend it all in one place
<Snake__> Man I love this movie
<Snake__> Saw 2 ;)
<Red_Herring> heh
<Red_Herring> you know what was a good movie?
<Red_Herring> crash
<Snake__> My sister broke my DVD :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> :(
* Snake__ uhhhhh kenny... I stepped on tis and it broke
<Snake__> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :)
<Red_Herring> anyone else here believe kubuntu should come with a WORKING and USEABLE KXDocker on the desktop by default?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Red_Herring: KXDocker not work for you either, eh?
<Red_Herring> CheeseBurgerMan: it works fine, just not that good
<Red_Herring> the new kxdocker 1.0 is totally 1337
<Snake__> wow thats a bit hypocritical
<Red_Herring> but the old one has NO good things in it by default
<CheeseBurgerMan> I can't put it anywhere but the bottom
<CheeseBurgerMan> I want it at the top
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<Red_Herring> CheeseBurgerMan: i just put everything else by the top
<Red_Herring> but dont ya think it would be a GREAT thing to have by default?
<Red_Herring> a nice dock with Konqueror, Kopete, Konversation, K***********
<Red_Herring> all working, and ready to go
<Red_Herring> right as you log in
<CheeseBurgerMan> Red_Herring: I COULD, but I don't want everything else at the top
<CheeseBurgerMan> So KXDocker is dead. :)
<Red_Herring> CheeseBurgerMan: if it was by default, im sure they would fix that
<Red_Herring> and by default it would be on the top
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yup
<Rayman> CheeseBurgerMan: should we report it or are we too lazy?
<TeRaHuRtZ> Is the Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M still supported for 3d with the new ati drivers?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Should report it...
<CheeseBurgerMan> but.... ;)
<our_didi> hi all - i'm using breezy - i would like to try amarok 1.4, that is going to be shipped with dapper and is known to be "non-compatible" (sorry i'm talking lame)  with breezy. i'm interested in this feature: "Support for plain VFAT devices in the Media Device browser".
<our_didi> 1) any tips? 2) may i quite-safely upgrade my whole system to dapper right now? 3) is it possibile to install amarok 1.4 and new libraries it needs side-by-side with my amarok 1.3.x ?
<Snake__> our_didi: im running 1.4 and the VFAT is not working to well
<Snake__> our_didi: No you cant run it side by side
<Snake__> our_didi: In my expirence with VFAT it was crashing a lot
<our_didi> uhm .. these seem to be good point not to upgrade
<our_didi> not for now, at least.
<our_didi> i guess it will work in a couple of months, is this reasonable?
<Snake__> our_didi: Just wait till april 20th :)
<our_didi> april 20th includes the 6-weeks delay i read about today in slashdot.org news ?
<Snake__> 6 week delay??
* Snake__ gasps
<our_didi> i may be wrong
<Snake__> our_didi: where did you see that? Do link me
<our_didi> have a look to /.
<our_didi> oh wait
<our_didi> "Mark Shuttleworth Proposes Delaying next Ubuntu"
<our_didi> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2006-March/000734.html
<Red_Herring> its a proposal
<our_didi> yeah it is Red_Herring , sorry
<Snake__> Oh no
<our_didi> just a proposal.
<Red_Herring> anyone wanna kill the windows fanboy DonCasper?
<Red_Herring> god i wanna kill that kid
<our_didi> yeah please Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> he just restarted, but in a few minutes hes coming back online
<our_didi> oh no i misunderstood you sorry
<scorchsaber> Hey, where are the kubuntu repositories, if I may ask? I forgot. I'm using Ubuntu, and want to add them, since I reinstalled ubuntu
<Red_Herring> our_didi: they wanna make gnome all polished and clean before they release it as dapper final
<our_didi> that seems to be reasonable
<Snake__> scorchsaber: the kubuntu and ubuntu repos are the same
<Red_Herring> scorchsaber: with breezy? its in by default
<Red_Herring> our_didi: but we wanna keep up our rep of being on time
<scorchsaber> erm...It isn't....
<our_didi> i come from debian, so delays and delays and delays are not a surprise to me :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Red_Herring> well w/ ubuntu its very regularly scheduled
<our_didi> yeah
<Red_Herring> or with windows :-P
<Snake__> scorchsaber: erm....it is. Ubuntu has the exact same repos as kubuntu
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<scorchsaber> well, it can't, seeing as last time I had to add them, and this time I still do, seeing as I'm missing all the dependencies for KDE
<scorchsaber> thank you
<_niels> Is there QT4.1 packages for Ubuntu?
<Snake__> _niels: how new is qt4.1
<Red_Herring> can all of you just ping DonCasper?
<Red_Herring> hes a windows lover
<scorchsaber> I like windows. Sue me
<_niels> Snake__: a couple of months I think.
<Red_Herring> scorchsaber: we are both in the computer club at my school, and he wont stop talking about windows
<Red_Herring> KILL HIM!
<Snake__> _niels: if it was released before october, then it probly was, if not, check the repos
<tijn> BURN THE WITCH!
<tijn> ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Red_Herring: Windows Windows Windows Windows Windows Windows :P
<_niels> Snake__: How would I find out... there is nothing in adept... (universe, multiverse)
<Snake__> Ugh windows isnt that bad guys
<tijn> no
<Snake__> _niels: hang on
<tijn> its hell
* Snake__ rolls eyes
<Snake__> Same could be said about linux
<Snake__> They are all hell in their own right
<our_didi> ok thank you all.
<our_didi> byebye
<heinkel_111> guys...if I cannot do change ownership (chown -R myuser. direcotryname) as root...why?
<scorchsaber> Windows has Visual Studio
<heinkel_111> i get a lot of "operation not permitted"
<Snake__> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<Snake__> _niels: I think it only has QT3
<Snake__> AH HA
<_niels> Snake__: It has QT4.0, but not QT4.1 as far as I can see. Well, I'll just compile it myself. thanks.
<Snake__> _niels: there is libqt4, but not 4.1
<Snake__> Yea
<Snake__> :-/
<_niels> Snake__: Just coming from Gentoo... they have stuff the day it's released... :-(
<Snake__> _niels: Yea and a good bit of broken systems :)
<tijn> look, we have Gentoo users to test new packages, when a package contains a security bug, it only affects gentoo ppl, when its good, Kubuntu gets it ;)
<Snake__> _niels: Anything that makes the kubuntu repos is true and tried for 6 months to show  100% stability
<DeBert> Does anybody know of a good VOIP-client for KDE that's not skype?
<Snake__> No, sorry DeBert
<_niels> Snake__: Ok
<tijn> kphone
<Red_Herring> skype2?
<_niels> Snake__: Is there unstable repos?
<tijn> DeBert: kphone
<_niels> Snake__: Multiverse?
<heinkel_111> guys...if I cannot do change ownership (chown -R myuser. directoryname) as root...why?
<Snake__> _niels: Hmmmmm good question.. I dont think so, but ill check
<DeBert> ok, i'll check it out
<DeBert> thx
<tijn> np
<Snake__> _niels: You can alway try to pull off of dapper repos if you want
<tijn> just apt-cache search voip ......
<luisito> can I convert windows cursors to X11 cursors?
<_niels> Snake__: Is there a webbased package overview?
<Snake__> _niels: yes hold on
<_niels> Snake__: Just so I can see what's in dapper?
<Snake__> Yep
<Snake__> _niels: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<_niels> Snake__: Ahh... sweet. thanks.
<heinkel_111> guys...if I cannot do change ownership on a directory (sudo chown -R myuser. directoryname) as root...why?
<_niels> Snake__: Do you know if dapper is ready for normal desktop usage?
<Red_Herring> yes
<Red_Herring> it really is
<Red_Herring> i havent noticed a single bug yet
<Snake__> _niels: In some aspects, most people say yes, but some get really really mad
<Snake__> it wouldn't work on my system :(
<Snake__> Xorg kept screwin up the res, even after I configed it several times
<deemo> can anyone help me fix my network interface? every time i try to enable it in the KDE control center it just disables it again. When i do sudo ifdown ifup it says: "too few parameters for iface line" and references a line that says "iface eth0 inet". whats wrong?
<_niels> Ok, I think I will try dapper...
<Snake__> deemo: you have to tell it what you want to ifup/down
<Snake__> deemo: sudo ifup eth0 for example
<DeBert> what's in /etc/network/interfaces deemo?
<scorchsaber> how do I get the Kubuntu Repositories for my Ubuntu System?
<_niels> By the way, I'm really happy with kubunu, been a Gentoo user for the last two years.
<Snake__> scorchsaber: wtf are you looking for. the kubuntu system??
<Snake__> scorchsaber: kubuntu-desktop?
<deemo> Snake__: it returns the same error no matter the parameters i give it
<Snake__> deemo: ah...weird
<DeBert> i used gentoo for a while to, but i switched cause Gentoo is for people with to much free time :)
<Snake__> not sure :-/
<deemo> DeBert: i would pastebin it, but i cant without internet :(
<_niels> DeBert: Yep, you are right... or special needs.
<CheeseBurgerMan> deemo: you can't get here without internet either... :P
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: People can own more than one PC in this world..
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, and people can write things down on paper too.
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<deemo> CheeseBurgerMan: im on a different computer, and im lazy :P
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: well then let me write down my sources.list and snail mail it to you ok?
<Snake__> :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<_niels> DeBert: It's a compromise... with Gentoo, you have total control, and bleeding edge. With Ubuntu you can install a lot faster, and stuff is nicely setup for you.
<CheeseBurgerMan> you could write it down, and then type it in here. ;) :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> or pastebin it
<CheeseBurgerMan> but w/e :D
<deemo> Actually i think i got it, i just added static to the line is was complaining about and now it works. :P
<_niels> If Dapper has QT4.1 I'm switching right away.. :-)
<DeBert> yep, i used slackware for years, then started drifting, and now settled for kubuntu
<Snake__> lol
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<Red_Herring> what is faster? kde / qt4.1, or kde w/ qt 3
* Snake__ 's first distro was kubuntu and has been here since
<_niels> Snake__: Sweet...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Snake__: Mine was Ubuntu, but then I decided I disliked GNOME and went to Kubuntu
<Snake__> _niels: yep, been around since 11/24/05!! :P
<DeBert> only problem i have with kubuntu is streaming media in my browser, but other than that i love it
* _niels first distro was redhat 5.1 back in 1998 or something.
<_niels> DeBert: hmm... streaming media works fine in konqueror for me...
<tarmath> red_herring: kde does not compile with qt4.1
* Snake__ thinks hes doin pretty good for <6 months on linux in his life
<Snake__> hehe
<DeBert> cant get it to work, tried mplayer, xine and vlc
<Red_Herring> ok, htne qt4
<_niels> tarmath: I know... But I assume you can have both QT3 and QT4 on your box...???
<Snake__> DeBert: Gotta get the firefox plugins
<_niels> I need QT4.1 for another app that I'm developing...
<scorchsaber> before I reinstalled ubuntu I had the Kubuntu repositories so that I could install KDE and other stuff
<Snake__> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<DeBert> which ones?
<tarmath> _niels: yes that is now a problem, I got a few of them on by box right now
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've got firefox with java, and then I've got Opera with flash. :P
<slow-motion> re
<tarmath> _niels: now = not
<Snake__> DeBert: I think it tells you there
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've not yet bothered to try getting them both working in one browser.
<_niels> tarmath: Sweet.
<heinkel_111> guys...if I cannot do change ownership (chown -R myuser. directoryname) as root...why?
<DeBert> yeah, i know that guide, but still some wont load, like stuff on uitzendinggemist
<Snake__> DeBert: indeed it does
<tarmath> _niels: are you using new features from qt4.1 ?
<Snake__> o
<Snake__> heinkel_111: are you using sudo?
<_niels> tarmath: Yep, I'm developing an opensource app (www.kommute.net), and it only compiles with QT4.1.
<heinkel_111> opps yes i am
<heinkel_111> guys...if I cannot do change ownership (sudo chown -R myuser. directoryname) as root...why?
<Snake__> lol
<heinkel_111> ;)
<Snake__> Hmm
<DeBert> btw, how do you guys do that, send messages directly to me, so that konversation in taskbar starts flashing?
<Snake__> DeBert: say your name :)
<DeBert> LOL, that's it?
<Snake__> Yep
<CheeseBurgerMan> Simple, eh?
<tijn> heh
<heinkel_111> anyway if that is not permitted....is there a special protection attribute i will need to change?
* Snake__ was confused by that at first too
<tijn> anyone knows about autorejoin on kick?
<tarmath> _niels: the app looks clean, Ive never heard of MUTE though
<Red_Herring> DeBert: say your name
<_niels> DeBert: just type the beginning of the name... and then tab...
<DeBert> _niels: like this?
<tijn> .me gets kickes alot :/
* tijn 
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol :P
<tijn> i mean :D
<_niels> tarmath: Thanks. Well, MUTE is a anonymous p2p library.
<_niels> DeBert: :-)
<Snake__> _niels: C++?
<_niels> Snake__: Yep
* Snake__ tried that once
* Snake__ thinks it should be shot
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> Python for life
<tarmath> python IS cool
<tarmath> but c++ too hehe
<Red_Herring> c++ kicks java's sorry ass!
<Snake__> No crap
* tijn afk
<tarmath> talking about java, I cant get to install azureus, Ive added all the crazy repositories out there in every faq but its still now showing on the apps list...
<Xybernaut> hi
<CheeseBurgerMan> hi
<Red_Herring> tarmath: in terminal type "azureus"
<Xybernaut> how i'm install kubuntu live cd from system ?
<DeBert> lo
<Red_Herring> that will do it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Um, download the install CD, burn it, and install it.
<Snake__> Xybernaut: You have to get the install CD
<CheeseBurgerMan> See? Like I said. :P
<tarmath> red_herring: that would require it to be installed first lad...
<Snake__> :)
<_niels> That is just so sweet... Dapper: libqt4-core (4.1.0-3ubuntu3) [universe] 
<Snake__> tarmath: Its a script I think
<CheeseBurgerMan> tarmath: It doesn't need to be installed
<CheeseBurgerMan> exactly
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<Snake__> tarmath: look around your azurus dir for a script called "azureus" and try runnign that
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: how long you been on linux?
<DeBert> btw, i thought that karamba would be integrated in dapper?
<tarmath> theres no such thing
<CheeseBurgerMan> Snake__: Since late January
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: nice
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<Red_Herring> heh
<Snake__> tarmath: cd into you azureus dir and pastebin the results of a "ls"
<Red_Herring> can we have a meeting on what we want kubuntu to have by defalt and integrated?
<Red_Herring> i mean, i got some ideas
<Red_Herring> its clear others got some great ones too
<Snake__> Red_Herring: They already had that
<Red_Herring> damn
<Red_Herring> did i miss it?
<Snake__> Yulp
<swedish> how do i install new programs?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Apaprently
<_niels> Where can I download the latest dapper iso?
<CheeseBurgerMan> swedish: sudo apt-get install <package>
<Snake__> swedish: open up adept, pick a program, click install
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh yeah
<swedish> i did that
<swedish> snake
<CheeseBurgerMan> THen press "Commit Changes"
<swedish> did that too
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then it's installed...
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<Snake__> okay..so whats the prob?
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> ":)
<swedish> i type make though, and it doesnt work
<swedish> im trying to install make
<CheeseBurgerMan> restart Konsole.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I assume you installed build-essentials
<swedish> uhh
<swedish> i dunno
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh.
<Snake__> swedish: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, that.
<swedish> can i use adept?
<Snake__> swedish: yep
<swedish> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> Adept is just a GUI for apt.
<swedish> got build-essentials
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good, now try make
<swedish> k
<Red_Herring> CheeseBurgerMan: is it apt or aptitude?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, not sure
<swedish> it works, but now bison doesnt =0)    (its a compilers project)
<CheeseBurgerMan> I call it apt.
<Snake__> Red_Herring: those are 2 diffrent programs
<swedish> hmmm
<swedish> wait
<swedish> i tried selecting a bunch of programs
<swedish> then hitting commit
<swedish> do i have to do one at a time?
<Snake__> No
<Snake__> They should have all installed
<swedish> well they didnt hehe
<Snake__> (and removed if you picked anything to take out)
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: handle em lol, I g2g
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, I'll try
<CheeseBurgerMan> later
<Snake__> cya
<swedish> ill just do one at a time
<swedish> it seems to work that way
<CheeseBurgerMan> It installs more than one program at the same time
<swedish> does anyone know anything about compilers?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Only that it very rarely works. :P
<swedish> hehe
<MikeStyleNet> hi guys, how would i configure the applications menu in flux/open/black box ?
<heinkel_111> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4010.0 <---- HELP!
<fromeroc> I have installed kubuntu on ubuntu and I want to remove" how can I do that?
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<KaoticEvil> anyone familiar with wine?
<leafw> red wine from Spanish Rioja's vineyards? Yeah.
<leafw> jk
<brett> hey
<brett> i was wondering if there was a way to take programs from one linux distro and use it onubuntu
<apardo> HI everyone!
<apardo> My name is ALexis
<frank23> brett: it might be possible... what program from what distro?
<netsurf3> i am getting an insaine number of drops from internet and crashes of hotplug it seems as i have a usb key which crashes on insert of the machine anyone able to shed some ideas WTF is going on i am using the RT2570 drivers
<leafw> I can play mp3 with xmms and with audacity
<leafw> what's the trick to make amarok play anything
<leafw> n osound
<DeBert> no mp3, or no sound at all?
<Rayman> I wonder when they invent a package system with patch ability.
<leafw> amarok plays nothing
<fromeroc> I have installed kubuntu on ubuntu and I want to remove" how can I do that?
<fromeroc> I have installed kubuntu on ubuntu and I want to remove" how can I do that?
<Rayman> leafw: dapper?
<leafw> breezy
<frank23> leafw: I use amarok-xine instead of amarok-gstreamer
<DeBert> leafw: did u install gstreamer-mad?
<leafw> frank23: where, is that a settings option?
<frank23> leafw: you have to download the amarok-xine package and change the engine in the amarok configuration
<DeBert> frank23: installing gstreamer-mad is easier ;)
<leafw> I think I have the mad
<leafw> let me check
<netsurf3> any ideas on my crashing problem?
<netsurf3> i am that fed up i think i will use suse
<frank23> DeBert: it never worked for me though. I don't know why. I just gave up on gstreamer :(
<leafw> I'm on ppc
<leafw> I have gstreamer0.8-mad installed
<leafw> xmms is fine, and amarok is not
<DeBert> hmmm, than listen to frank23, and switch to xine engine :)
<leafw> I am doing that
<leafw> can't find the option to change though in amarol
<leafw> *amarok
<leafw> it only lists the arts engine
<DeBert> weird
<frank23> leafw: you installed amarok-xine?
<leafw> yes
<frank23> leafw: restart amarok?
<leafw> I did
<leafw> xD
<frank23> leafw: strange. my engine options are gstreamer and xine
<leafw> I restarted again, now it lists the -xine package. But amarok froze.
<KaoticEvil> wow
<netsurf3> how can i disable blue tooth modules from being loaded?
<KaoticEvil> i cant believe i just got diablo to install :O
<KaoticEvil> wine rocks! :D
<anubis> KDE in 64bit Ubuntu
<anubis> why can't I change Kweather to F instead of C?
<heinkel_111> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4010.0 <---- need help!
<Snake__> Is there a way to remove all the files with the word "hack" in a dir?
<sirblue> anubis: cause it sucks, better get some superkarambathing for weatherreports
<ziza> Snaje_: i'm sure there is, i'm thinking hard about a solution :)
<Snake__> ziza: lol im tryin to
<ziza> do you mean "hack" anywhere in the file name, recursive too?
<Snake__> ziza: it has to be anywhere in the file name, and doesnt need to be recurisive
<ziza> does *hack* not work?
<Snake__> ziza: something to the extent of what "rm *hack*.*" would do :)
<Snake__> Naw
<ziza> ls *shared* seems to work in one of my directories
<Snake__> ziza: snake@Laptop:~/Downloads/ROMS/Super Mario Bros.$ ls *hack*
<Snake__> ls: *hack*: No such file or directory
<ziza> weird
<ziza> even ls *6* works here..
<Snake__> Hmm
<ziza> you got a virus!
<Snake__> ziza: would it be that its actually (hack) do anything??
<ziza> j/k :D
<g-e-n-t-o-o> Pleas help, what for package i need to play wmv?
<ziza> impossible, anything after ls are just parameters
<Snake__> AH HA
<Snake__> GOT IT
<Snake__> ziza: rm -rf * Hack\)*
<ziza> hmmmm :)
<ziza> needed to escape the parantheses?
<ziza> since when is that necessary?
<Snake__> Apparently it is
<Snake__> lol
<ziza> yea, seems so
<ziza> but why do you need to include it? :)
<Snake__> Dunno
<sorush20> guys I keep getting the message that I can't save to my folders.. I get the message when I try to do this with ksnapshot
<bipolar> are we going to get a Flight 5 Kubuntu CD soon?
<ixiion> hello i have a little problem Gwenview don like to open jpg files with the extension jpg oder jpeg only when i remove the extension it works what is this ?
<ixiion> no idea ?
<mzelem> Every time I try to use "perl -MCPAN -e 'install Some::PERL::Module'" it will never successfully make, anyone know why?
<bipolar> ixiion: does Gwenview try to open the file?
<ixiion> when i click the file Gwenview starts
<ixiion> btw. the file is not broken
<ixiion> when i remove the extensioon .jpg ist opens fine
<bipolar> does it open other files w/ the extention, just not that one?
<ixiion> all files with the extension .jpg cant be open
<bipolar> does it give you an error?
<ixiion> no
<AnObfuscator>  I can't get Kaffeine to play DVDs... I tried the instructions in the "Restricted Formats" Wiki, and i got MP3's working, but I can't play regular DVD's...
<ixiion> Gwenview only poup with a file opend
<ixiion> popup
<bipolar> so gwenview opens, but doesn't display a file.... just like if you started gwenview from the menu?
<ixiion> yes
<AnObfuscator> Kaffeine just says "could not read title information", which I guess means DeCSS is not working
<bipolar> strange.....
<ixiion> yes :)
<bipolar> ixiion: I wonder if it's having trouble reading the file path for some reason....
<ixiion> but the file is directly in my home folder
<bipolar> ixiion: try running gwenview from the command line, and specifiy the file to open as an option.
<bipolar> ixiion: like "gwenview /home/name/file.jpg"
<ixiion> dont work
<ixiion> ah i see a error
<bipolar> ixiion: whats the error?
<ixiion> http://paste.debian.net/5158
<bipolar> ixiion: none of those are the problem...
<ixiion> yeah i saw that the errors come when i already colsed gwenview
<ixiion> closed
<bipolar> ixiion: try to give it the full path to the file. gwenview /home/ixiion/.kde/share/wallpapers/cooltux.jpg
<ixiion> also dont work
<ixiion> but i made a mv cooltux.jpg cooltux and oppend it then and this works
<eva_> Which repository do I need to get supertux 0.1.3?
<bipolar> ixiion: what software versions do you have? ubuntu/kde/gwenview
<eva_> How can i find out where to find supertux 0.1.3 for kubuntu=
<eva_> ???
<ixiion> i installed kubuntu dapper flight 4 and updated to flight 5 i think (it updated 200 packets)
<bipolar> eva_: did you try 'apt-get install supertux'?
<bipolar> ixiion: I've got an up to date install of dapper as well and do not see this problem on my system :\
<ixiion> i installed the system on march 10
<eva_> bipolar, Of course, and I got version 0.1.2 which doesn't have the new levels.
<ixiion> and didnt changed very much i think esspecialley not something about jpg
<bipolar> eva_: then it's not in the repositories yet. you'll have to wait or built it yourself.
<durga> how do i minimize evolution to the system tray ?
<ixiion> or add multiverse and univere to you sources.list
<flixor-> man everybody read already about the secity bug in breezy
<Snake__> flixor-: Let me play MS for a moment..
<flixor-> yes Snake__
<Snake__> "Its not the softwares fault, obviously you installed it wrong, if you system gets hacked thats your fault. You should be paying me $50 a year for our defender software!"
<Snake__> Hehe
<eva_> bipolar, but isn't there some other unsupported repositories?
<ixiion> how do i regularly link a filetype with a preferred programm ?
<bipolar> eva_: if there were, it would not have a newer version. repos don't duplicate packages.
<eva_> bipolar, Where can I find some unsupported repositories?
<ixiion> hu when i do a OPEN in gwenview an klick the file it works
<k0llin> ixiion -> right click the file, properties, click the spanner by the filetype, then either add the program you want, or change the order to have that program at the top of the list
<ixiion> or use the konqueror for file link administration right ?
<Snake__> eva_: I dont know what your trying to do but perhaps check out klik? http://klik.atekon.de/
<ixiion> thats what i did
<shawn__> hey does kubuntu have a firewall running by defualt?
<k0llin> I dunno, that's the way I was told to it, and it works for me. (^.^;)>
<shawn__> because I'm running amule and I keep getting a low ID, I've already open my router ports
<eva_> Snake__, I want to install supertux 0.1.3 on breezy!!!
<jeekl> Anyone here who knows a thing or two about ssh and have some time over to helt a newbie? I'm trying to start a ssh-server on my box to let my friend in, but he keeps getting authentivation errors. What do I do to fix that?
<flixor-> is he logging in from an other linux box
<Rayman> eva_: http://supertux.berlios.de/wiki/index.php/Download/Installation#Gentoo_Linux
<jeekl> flixor-: no, xp via winscp (http://winscp.net/eng/index.php)
<flixor-> but can you login yourself
<ixiion> let him try putty
<eva_> Rayman, I moved from gentoo, because ubuntu should be much more easy to use, but I have found out that after the installation gentoo seems to be better than ubuntu on the desktop. Of course that when gentoo breaks then I needed help from a man!!
<jeekl> Just to make this clear, I've created a user account on my box for him, added the user to allowusers in sshd_config. Should I do anything else than that?
<eva_> Rayman, That's why I'm now on ubuntu, I'm just missing supertux 0.1.3!!!
<eva_> Rayman, is it possible to run emerge on Ubuntu?
<ixiion> it is but i dont think anyone would recommand it only whn you know what you do
<ixiion> emerge is link apt but for gentoo
<ixiion> like
<Blippe> eva_ 0.1.2 aint got what you want?
<eva_> Blippe, Nooo It doesn't have the new levels!!!!
<Blippe> eva_, I guess the next version will be in dapper
<eva_> Blippe, It is!! But I have breezy and dapper is not yet releazed
<ixiion> supertux support autopackage
<vicks> is there a place to suggest new programs to go inte to the repos?
<vicks> into*
<vicks> i think it would be great if lphoto was in the repos
<vicks> actually i think it would be cool if it was installed in the base system. it much more easy to use than digikam
<eva_> Thanx for the help guys!
<ganymed_> hallo
<Psi-Jack> !spca5xx
<ubotu> spca5xx is probably Breezy drivers for spca5xx based webcams are broken :( Follow this wiki if they dont work for you - - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284&page=15
<slow-motion> n8
<Psi-Jack> What version of gcc is the breezy kernel-image compiled with? Does anyone know?
<nuky> is there a way to make .bash_history store unlimited lines of history? i use a crontab to backup my history every night but sometime si miss bits and sometime si get overlaps.. :/
<bipolar> Psi-Jack: that link that ubotu gave you, do you know if that's already fixed in dapper?
<Psi-Jack> bipolar: Why do you assume everyone will be running Dapper before it's released? :p
<bipolar> Psi-Jack: I had this exact thing happen with a couple of cameras, and didn't do enough research to find that fix. :)
<Psi-Jack> Oh..
<Psi-Jack> I don't know. ONE can hope it'll be fixed. :)
<bipolar> Psi-Jack: I'm running dapper now, let me test it. heh... If I drop off, it's not fixed :P
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...what package should i install in order to have java virtual machine working?
#kubuntu 2006-03-18
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: Search in adept, java. I'd recommend, and only that, you use sun's java.
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: oki thanx
<bipolar> Psi-Jack: weird... now the module loads, but the v4l system doesn't see the camera. *sigh*
<Psi-Jack> Hehe
<Psi-Jack> bipolar: I figured out what I need to do. I compiled spca5xx with gcc 4.0.2.. The kernel is done with fcc 3.4. BIG difference. :)
<bipolar> I need to test the new fglrx packages in dapper anyway. I'll work on this later. :P
<bipolar> Psi-Jack: yeah, that would do it :)
<Psi-Jack> So, I'm re-doing it now. :)
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: ok i have downloaded and extracted jre from sun's site...where should i copy it?
* Psi-Jack sighs.
<Psi-Jack> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Psi-Jack> !javadebs
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: thanx again...
* bipolar reboots for new kernel.... brb
<Datsunzoso> bash: deb: command not found
<Datsunzoso> i get that error in konsole
<Datsunzoso> whats it mean
<Datsunzoso> anyone?
<Psi-Jack> !spca5xx
<ubotu> Breezy drivers for spca5xx based webcams are broken. Follow this howto if they don't work for you - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=407656&postcount=1
<Datsunzoso> ugh is that for me? psi-jack?
<Psi-Jack> Datsunzoso: No.
<Datsunzoso> oh
<Datsunzoso> k
<Datsunzoso> bash: deb: command not found
<Datsunzoso> whats that mean in konsole! im a noob :(
<Red_Herring> uhh
<Red_Herring> that deb is not a command
<Datsunzoso> ...
<Datsunzoso> lol
<Red_Herring> what are you trying to do?
<_can> i've a problem
<Red_Herring> thats a given
<Datsunzoso> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.8.php
<Datsunzoso> that
<_can> my sound card can send that 1 soung
<Datsunzoso> im doing the apt source thingy
<Red_Herring> ok Datsunzoso, waht you wanna do is add that deb line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Datsunzoso> idk how to do that though
<Red_Herring> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Datsunzoso> ook
<Red_Herring> _can: can you elaborate a bit?
<_can> if a other program send a sound, it can not
<Red_Herring> heh
<_can> what is a bit ?
<Red_Herring> its a problem that is a very wide known one
<Red_Herring> its not your sound card, nor is it the driver
<Red_Herring> hrm, i dunno the answer, but im sure someone here does
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, FINALLY got my camera working.
<Psi-Jack> But, it's very piss-poor quality. heh
<Red_Herring> heh, thats camara's for you
<Psi-Jack> Red_Herring: This spca5xx driver gives it no justice. I know it's better than that garbage.
<Red_Herring> i see
<Datsunzoso> ok i tried adding that deb
<Datsunzoso> but it says i dont have acess to write on it
<_can> where can i find a driver sound card on kumbuntu ?
<Red_Herring> Datsunzoso: yup, you need to run it as su
<Psi-Jack> A... driver sound card? On.. kumbuntu?
<Datsunzoso> oh ook
<Red_Herring> "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Red_Herring> _can: its not a driver problem!
<Datsunzoso> lol
<_can> where is this problem ?
<_can> so
<Datsunzoso> now it says sudo: gedit: command not found
<bumper_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/34606
<Red_Herring> its a problem with linux's sound architecture
<Red_Herring> Datsunzoso: oops, my bad, its "kdesu kedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Red_Herring> add that line to that, then save and update
<_can> how it's repar ?
<bumper_> PRECAUTION https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/34606
<Datsunzoso> how do i update?
<Datsunzoso> on adept?
<Red_Herring> bumper_: will it be fixed soon?
<Red_Herring> Datsunzoso: sure, adept works
<Datsunzoso> hmmm
<Datsunzoso> k
<bumper_> delete    /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat
<_can> thanks for all !
<_can> bonne nuit :)
<mikelk> hola
<mikelk> hi
<sledge> I've got a quick Ooo2 question: I added a tab (you know, the little L's at the top) in a table. If I want to indent text to that tab using the tab key the cursor jumps to the next cell. How do I insert a tab now? :P
<bimberi> sledge: it's alt-tab i think (or ctrl- or shift-), can't recall
<bimberi> sledge: heh, probably ctrl-tab  (should have experimented before posting) :)
<sledge> bimberi: Nope. That switches between windows and/or desktops.
<ganymed_> how do i get root access in swat?
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> I guess kdesu is :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<HymnToLife> !no kdesu is <reply> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater"
<ubotu> okay, HymnToLife
<GameOver69> hey guys i recently upgraded to dapper and now my wireless card is called eth2 instead of wlan0... i am using ndiswrapper and a linksys wirless card... anyway to get it working again
<sledge> So no idea on my openoffice.org issue?
<ixiion> ryu  still here ?
<bimberi> sledge: ctrl-tab
<GameOver69> no one can help?
<sledge> bimberi: As mentioned above: it doesn't work. That switches desktops.
<Random_Transit> sweet zombie jeebus...has anyone heard about the new installer log security hole?
<Random_Transit> just found out from OSNews.com...
<bimberi> sledge: kk, I thought you were referring to alt-tab.  That switches desktops in Gnome so ctrl-tab works in OOo2.  You'll probably have to look at your keymappings
<Random_Transit> the root password is plainly available in plain text in /var/log/cdebconf/questions.dat
<bimberi> Random_Transit: yes, an absolute howler unfortunately :(((
<Random_Transit> currently only breezy is affected
<bimberi> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/34606
<Random_Transit> dapper seems to have fixed this, and the jury's still out on hoary
<Random_Transit> brb
<bimberi> yes, but as said in the bug comments, people who upgrade from a breezy install will still be affected
<GameOver69> hey guys i recently upgraded to dapper and now my wireless card is called eth2 instead of wlan0... i am using ndiswrapper and a linksys wirless card... anyway to get it working again
<ganymed_> does anybody have any experiences with 1blu.de?
<visik7> Random_Transit: can I safely remove that file ?
<ganymed_> how should i do a kdesu to get into swat? kdesu konqueror or what?
<visik7> ganymed_: swat is  "Samba Web Administration Tool"
<visik7> so u need to access it via http://localhost:931/ IIRC
<visik7> sorry
<ganymed_> i know ths. sb answered with kdesu... i thought it was :901
<visik7> locahost:901
<visik7> kdesu is nonsense in this case
<ganymed_> but then i only get user access. i cannot change anything
<visik7> I think swat need root passwd not user (even if u have sudo priviledge) but why don't u use kcmshell fileshare
<GameOver69> hey guys i recently upgraded to dapper and now my wireless card is called eth2 instead of wlan0... i am using ndiswrapper and a linksys wirless card... anyway to get it working again
<conn> hi, does anyone know how to change the gamma level? When I watch a movie using XVideo output, the gamma/brightness is way too high, but for X11 it's perfect (it's not an issue with the monitor brightness). Can someone help?
<Blissex> conn: 'man xgamma'
<Blissex> conn: but note that Xvideo overlays probably are not affected.
<conn> Blissex, yes, I saw that command and it didn't give me much help
<Blissex> conn: most DVD players have brightness and gamma controls...
<leafw> conn, Blissex : I have a similar problem. The screen doesn't have the same colors as it does when booting from macosx. Colors are somewhat darker.
<conn> Blissex, VLC?
<Blissex> conn: or perhaps you can adjust the monitor to be right for movies and then use 'xgamma' to set the right gamma for non-movies.
<kool_atron> I've got a silly problem
<conn> Blissex, no, the monitor is at an optimal setting, I use it for photo editing in Windows so I won't much with the settings
<Blissex> leafw: that is to be expected -- monitor color calibrations  can be all over the place.
<kool_atron> the fonts in xine-ui are _gigantic_
<leafw> Blissex: so how can they be adjusted
<nuky> do you know where kubuntu keeps the colour (schema) settings for the konsole? i though it would be in .bashrc.. or ~/.kde/share/apps/konsole/ ...
<conn> I installed flight 5 (fresh reinstall), yet since flight 2 I've never encountered this issue
<conn> (Ubuntu this time, but usually i installed Kubuntu)
<Blissex> leafw: there are several ways, the crudest is to use 'xgamma' and that usually is enough.
<kool_atron> anyone know what controls the font size in xine-ui's preferences page?
<Blissex> leafw: also, you can install the Linux CMS to go further.
<leafw> Blissex: hum, the colors are not overburned, I don't expect to put down the red channel would do much
<leafw> CMS ?
<conn> Blissex, very odd.. I ran totem and changed the brightness, contrast saturation and hue to their lowest levels, it's darkish, but technically, the picture should be completely black
<leafw> Blissex: you meant liblcms1 ? or the -utils ?
<Blissex> leafw: the utils
<leafw> ok
<leafw> I assume the command is 'cms' ?
<Blissex> leafw: that will get the library too.
<leafw> the lib is here already, according to adept
<leafw> by the way, Adept has been crashing lately
<Blissex> leafw: can't remeber, it is all explained http://www.littlecms.com/
<leafw> when finishing, and "sorting...." again
<leafw> thank you
<hugo_> where can I get sources for KDE 3.5?
<Random_Transit> hey, so this installer log security hole...can i just fix it by deleting the logs?
<Random_Transit> and also disabling SSH?
<kool_atron> My wireless tends to reassociate regularly even though I don't tell it to.  Is there a way to keep it from doing that?
<kool_atron> as in, reassociate to a different AP to which I do not want to be connected
<Blissex> kool_atron: seems to be in '~/.xine/config', and it uses FontConfig, not X11, style fonts
<Blissex> Random_Transit: just delete the install log.
<leafw> how can one list the executable files of a package with apt-get ?
<leafw> can't see which commands the cms utils broght me
<Blissex> kool_atron: reassociate is usually because of bugs in drivers etc.
<Blissex> leafw: dpkg -L .....
<leafw> thanks
<Blissex> leafw: you have to use it from a LCMS enabled app, like Gimp IIRC
<leafw> Blissex: and it will calibrate for that application, or for the whole system?
<leafw> it'd be nice to do it for KDE, since kpdf shows CMYK images a little weird
<Blissex> leafw: can't remember...
<leafw> xD
<leafw> thanks anyway
<leafw> I'm getting there
<leafw> gimp IIRC is different than the Gimp that the repositories have ?
<ganymed_> sorry, was busy... thx
<Blissex> leafw: interesting page on less formal calibration: http://www.erikburrows.com/index.php?node=Digital+Photography+with+Linux
<leafw> thanks!
<ganymed_> i know that's not the topic, but does anybody know how to enforce borders without CSS?
<Kingpomba> morming everyone
<Kingpomba> morning*
<Kingpomba> man i need coffee
* CheeseBurgerMan pours coffee.
<ganymed_> ciao
* Kingpomba takes the coffee
<Kingpomba> theres atleast 374 linux users in my city http://counter.li.org/reports/place.php?place=AU%3AVi%3AMelbourne
<Tompok> This is a stupid question, and it's probably a easy fix but I can't figure it out so here is goes, in Konqueror I'm missing the normal Search bar that is to the right of the address bar, how do I get it back
<sistar> lo?
<bla> i have problem installing kubuntu anyone up to help me?
<CheeseBurgerMan> What's the problem?
<sistar> Ah so there are ppl here
<sistar> groovy!
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah :P
<bla> i downloaded instalation cd, i set bios and boot from cd, after 1st part of instaling and after reboot there is some package instaling and my comp always freez at like 7x%
<sistar> Anoyone wanna help me fix up m' sound? (imac)
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, I can only do one thing at a time. :P
<bla> me me :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, how long have you waited? ;)
<bla> hmm
<bla> funny part is
<bla> that freez
<bla> isnt always at same percent
<sistar> Cheese--> hence the ne1
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<bla> but i noticed that the most time it freezes at instaling XSET
<bla> i tried to w8 for like 20min
<sistar> but I'm happy to take a number and wait in line
<CheeseBurgerMan> Check your ISOs MD5 checksum
<bla> md5?
<CheeseBurgerMan> or if you deleted it, you can check the CD from the installer.
<bla> whats md5?
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MD5
<CheeseBurgerMan> Basically tells you if it's corrupted or not.
<wimpies> My KDE download manager is popping up every time I click on an URL ? Any ideas to get rid of it ?
<bla> hmm how to test it ? : (
<CheeseBurgerMan> wimpies: What download manager
<wimpies> kget
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uninstall it. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> bla: http://www.fastsum.com/
<wimpies> It is handy if you do real downloads (see progress) but not if you just click on an url
<bla> burgerman : ) i dont know how to test it, anyway i tried 64amd version to, and i dled it from diff location, but same problems apears
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, I've seen that
<CheeseBurgerMan> (happened to me :P)
<CheeseBurgerMan> What speed did you burn it at?
<bla> hmm
<bla> 40
<sistar> wimpies somewher in the settings you should find an option ''intergate with web browser'' (or sum such) find it and turn it off
<CheeseBurgerMan> bla: Burn it at a slower speed
<bla> hmm i am not sure thats the problem, once i tried to install it from rw disc and rw was burned at 12x cuz its maximum
<bla> and its freezed at 72%
<sistar> Wimpies-->Sorry I can't be more specific, but I aint got it on this box
<Fear_cult> how do you set the clock for 12h instead of 24h
<CheeseBurgerMan> I burned it at 1x :P
<Tompok> Damn...
<bla> hmm :) so u think thats a potentioal problem? is there something else?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, it worked for me...
<Tompok> I can't figure out how to get the search box back on my konqueror taskbar, any ideas?
<m5m> What determines what applications run when I insert an audio CD?  Right now Konqueror and KSCD are both loading and I just want Kaudiocreator to respond, not the others... Help please if you can.
<Tompok> I installed kdeaddons, which they said to do in #kde
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uhhh, I figured out how to take it off, Tompok. I'll see if I can figure out how to get it on.
<bla> burgerman u had same problem?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, my CDs were corrupted 'cause I burned them too fast.
<Tompok> CheeseBurgerMan, thanks, I'm going to run next dor to the gas station, if you can PM any ideas I'd appreciate so i dont have to search through my buffer
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, I'll see what I find.
<bla> is there a way to test if thats the problem?
<CheeseBurgerMan> bla: Yeah, burn it at a slower speed and try installing. :P
<kroisis> grrr.... "Flight 5 not ready yet,",....while distrowatch is stating "As usual, the Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu live and installation ISO images, as well as torrent files for the three supported architectures, are available from the project's download server".... >:P   (heh)
<kroisis> somebody needs to get on the stick at/to distrowatch...
<bla> i will give it a try, THX
<CheeseBurgerMan> sistar: What's the problem with the sound?
<m5m> How can I prevent KsCD and Konqueror from popping up every single time I insert an audio CD?
<sistar> WIMPIES: Settings-> Configure Kget-> Advanced settings->Enable inergration     uncheck that and u should be away!
<Tompok> CheeseBurgerMan, Close but not quite :/
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, I know.
<Tompok> I'm looking for the search box that is normally next to the address bar in most distros
<CheeseBurgerMan> I know what you're looking for - I just thought it was related and interesting. :P
<Tompok> Like the same thing that is in FF
<Tompok> CheeseBurgerMan, ya i already knew of those
<Tompok> There is a crap load of em
<m5m> does anyone else suffer from KSCD popping up every time you insert an audio cd or am I alone?
<kroisis> anybody ever tried crossover on kubuntu?
<Tompok> i have
<Tompok> I noticed a bug
<Tompok> It won't show the "Windows Applications" on k-menu
<kroisis> Tompok  what kind of bug?  windows?
<Tompok> pain in the arse
<CheeseBurgerMan> Tompok: Look in Settings > Configure Toolbars and Settings > Configure Extensions
<sistar> m5m yep I do, but I dunno how to fix it either, I'm here to try and get my sound goin first off!
<kroisis> Tompok   windows technically isn't a bug or virus, for one thing, virii DO something :P
<m5m> ok thanks sistar
<Tompok> i was talking a bug as in a glitch
<CheeseBurgerMan> sistar: what's the problem with the sound?
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK...dumb question
<kroisis> Tompok, ahh...I gathered, I was just taking a cheap sot at windowze
<kroisis> shot*
<Tompok> I haven't used windows since 1997
<Tompok> Been all BeOS and *nix since then
<CheeseBurgerMan> sistar: Do you get an error when you try to play sounds?
<kroisis> Tompok, :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Tompok: I haven't used Windows for days. :P
<sistar> CBM-> All the error sounds and sounds in basic games r working, but no musi (pun intended) from cd's etc.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<CheeseBurgerMan> AmaroK?
<Tompok> CheeseBurgerMan, that worked wonderfully, It was selected already but for some reason it wasn't showing up, i unchecked it and recheck and it came up
<Tompok> Thank you very much :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> You may need the amarok-arts package
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP, Tompok
<CheeseBurgerMan> :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> sistar: sudo apt-get install amarok-arts in a terminal should do.
<Tompok> CheeseBurgerMan, better yet I even got my backports search back :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> sweet. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Anyone here know how to integrate wget and Opera?
<Tompok> wget? wget isnt a gui, how about kget?
<Tompok> thats probably doable
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, but I like wget better :P
<Tompok> haha
<kroisis> Tompok, there are several wget front ends
<Tompok> Umm...
<Tompok> such as kget
<kroisis> ..some are better than others.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I didn't find the KGet GUI very nice. :\
<Tompok> CheeseBurgerMan, you could write your own opera extension to open a shell script with wget
<Tompok> heh
<sistar> CBM-> I aint got amarok engines either. Is it a dumb question to ask if i should get that too?
<CheeseBurgerMan> sistar: Um, not sure.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Why not? It can't hurt...
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<kroisis> yesterday I d'ld  www.fema.gov using wget with the -r :)   came out to a bit over 12 GB
<CheeseBurgerMan> haha
<Tompok> haha
<kroisis> heh
* Tompok goes an dl's www.whitehouse.gov
<kroisis> much fun was had
<CheeseBurgerMan> now what would be fun
<CheeseBurgerMan> is to wget -r webarchive.com
<Tompok> --21:10:12--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/index.html'
<Tompok> Resolving www.whitehouse.gov... 70.183.191.72, 70.183.191.80
<Tompok> Connecting to www.whitehouse.gov|70.183.191.72|:80... connected.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 37,311 (36K) [text/html] 
<Tompok>     0K .......... .......... .......... ......               100%  285.71 KB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:13 (285.71 KB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/index.html' saved [37311/37311] 
<Tompok> Loading robots.txt; please ignore errors.
<Tompok> --21:10:13--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/robots.txt
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/robots.txt'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<Tompok> Length: 66,474 (65K) [text/plain] 
<CheeseBurgerMan> WB
<Tompok>     0K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 77%  490.80 KB/s
<Tompok>    50K .......... ....                                       100%  344.56 KB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:13 (447.19 KB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/robots.txt' saved [66474/66474] 
<Tompok> --21:10:13--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/favicon.ico
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/favicon.ico'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<kroisis> er...Tomok be careful not to grab whitehouse.com
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 3,638 (3.6K) [image/x-icon] 
<Tompok>     0K ...                                                   100%   77.10 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:13 (77.10 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/favicon.ico' saved [3638/3638] 
<Tompok> --21:10:13--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/css/news-feature.css
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/css/news-feature.css'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 616 [text/css] 
<Tompok>     0K                                                       100%   13.99 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:13 (13.99 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/css/news-feature.css' saved [616/616] 
<Tompok> --21:10:13--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/js/navbar.js
<kroisis> uh oh
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/js/navbar.js'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 2,503 (2.4K) [application/x-javascript] 
<Tompok>     0K ..                                                    100%    2.34 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:14 (2.34 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/js/navbar.js' saved [2503/2503] 
<Tompok> --21:10:14--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r1_c1.jpg
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r1_c1.jpg'
<kroisis> Tompok, might wanna belay that
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 460 [image/jpeg] 
<Tompok>     0K                                                       100%   13.29 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:14 (13.29 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r1_c1.jpg' saved [460/460] 
<Tompok> --21:10:14--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r1_c2.jpg
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r1_c2.jpg'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 504 [image/jpeg] 
<Tompok>     0K                                                       100%   16.02 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:14 (16.02 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r1_c2.jpg' saved [504/504] 
<Tompok> --21:10:14--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r1_c3.jpg
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r1_c3.jpg'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
* kroisis awaits the inevitable kick
<Tompok> Length: 449 [image/jpeg] 
<Tompok>     0K                                                       100%   12.59 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:14 (12.59 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r1_c3.jpg' saved [449/449] 
<Tompok> --21:10:14--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r1_c4.jpg
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r1_c4.jpg'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 1,986 (1.9K) [image/jpeg] 
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wow, this is exciting
<Tompok>     0K .                                                     100%   51.19 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:14 (51.19 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r1_c4.jpg' saved [1986/1986] 
<Tompok> --21:10:14--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c1.jpg
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c1.jpg'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 4,006 (3.9K) [image/jpeg] 
<Tompok>     0K ...                                                   100%   83.05 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:14 (83.05 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c1.jpg' saved [4006/4006] 
<Tompok> --21:10:14--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c3.jpg
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c3.jpg'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 1,199 (1.2K) [image/jpeg] 
<Tompok>     0K .                                                     100%   30.09 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:14 (30.09 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c3.jpg' saved [1199/1199] 
<Tompok> --21:10:14--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c4.jpg
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c4.jpg'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 3,594 (3.5K) [image/jpeg] 
<Tompok>     0K ...                                                   100%   77.90 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:14 (77.90 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c4.jpg' saved [3594/3594] 
<Tompok> --21:10:14--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/president/
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/president/index.html'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
* kroisis considers calling fema for FLOOD assistance...
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 30,015 (29K) [text/html] 
<Tompok>     0K .......... .......... .........                       100%  404.95 KB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:14 (404.95 KB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/president/index.html' saved [30015/30015] 
<Tompok> --21:10:14--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c5.jpg
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c5.jpg'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 2,907 (2.8K) [image/jpeg] 
<Tompok>     0K ..                                                    100%    2.86 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:14 (2.86 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c5.jpg' saved [2907/2907] 
<Tompok> --21:10:14--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/news/
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/news/index.html'
<kroisis> heya PhilKC
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 61,182 (60K) [text/html] 
<Tompok> hahaha
<Tompok>     0K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 83%  300.78 KB/s
<Adam_Kubuntu> HOLA A TODOS
<Tompok>    50K .........                                             100%    3.72 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:15 (353.97 KB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/news/index.html' saved [61182/61182] 
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello.
<Tompok> --21:10:15--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c7.jpg
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c7.jpg'
<Adam_Kubuntu> TODOS SOMOS KUBUNTU, VERDAD?
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 2,472 (2.4K) [image/jpeg] 
<Tompok>     0K ..                                                    100%    2.60 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:15 (2.60 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c7.jpg' saved [2472/2472] 
<Tompok> --21:10:15--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/vicepresident/
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/vicepresident/index.html'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 31,173 (30K) [text/html] 
<Tompok>     0K .......... .......... ..........                      100%  494.98 KB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:15 (494.98 KB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/vicepresident/index.html' saved [31173/31173] 
<Tompok> --21:10:15--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c9.jpg
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c9.jpg'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 4,127 (4.0K) [image/jpeg] 
<Tompok>     0K ....                                                  100%  989.27 KB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:15 (989.27 KB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c9.jpg' saved [4127/4127] 
<Tompok> --21:10:15--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/history/
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/history/index.html'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<pinpoint> Tompok: can you please stop pasting.
<Tompok> Length: 655 [text/html] 
<kroisis> I have to assume Tompok is not intending this result and is probably frantically trying to find a way out of it
<Tompok>     0K                                                       100%   19.52 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:15 (19.52 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/history/index.html' saved [655/655] 
<Tompok> --21:10:15--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c12.jpg
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c12.jpg'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 4,496 (4.4K) [image/jpeg] 
<pinpoint> Tompok: NOW!
<Tompok>     0K ....                                                  100%    1.79 MB/s
<kroisis> ...but I've been wrong before
<Tompok> 21:10:15 (1.79 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c12.jpg' saved [4496/4496] 
<Tompok> --21:10:15--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/firstlady/
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/firstlady/index.html'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 25,010 (24K) [text/html] 
<CheeseBurgerMan> OPera doesn't have an ignore feature either. :(
<Tompok>     0K .......... .......... ....                            100%    1.34 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:15 (1.34 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/firstlady/index.html' saved [25010/25010] 
<jsubl2> Tompok: you mind not flooding the channel
<Tompok> --21:10:15--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c16.jpg
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c16.jpg'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 3,408 (3.3K) [image/jpeg] 
<Tompok>     0K ...                                                   100%    2.04 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:15 (2.04 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c16.jpg' saved [3408/3408] 
<Tompok> --21:10:15--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/mrscheney/
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/mrscheney/index.html'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 23,106 (23K) [text/html] 
<kroisis> the joy of not having ops in channel
<Tompok>     0K .......... .......... ..                              100%    1.70 MB/s
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah...
<Tompok> 21:10:15 (1.70 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/mrscheney/index.html' saved [23106/23106] 
<Tompok> --21:10:15--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c20.jpg
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c20.jpg'
<Tompok> Reusing existing connection to www.whitehouse.gov:80.
<Tompok> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Tompok> Length: 3,533 (3.5K) [image/jpeg] 
<Tompok>     0K ...                                                   100%   80.22 MB/s
<Tompok> 21:10:15 (80.22 MB/s) - `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r2_c20.jpg' saved [3533/3533] 
<Tompok> --21:10:15--  http://www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r3_c1.jpg
<Tompok>            => `www.whitehouse.gov/images/header3/home_off_r3_c1.jpg'
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<PhilKC> nalioth++
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<CheeseBurgerMan> thank you. :D
<nalioth> y'all use !kops for help in here, ok?
<PhilKC> nalioth, I do now :)
<pinpoint> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'll remember that, thanks. :)
<pinpoint> suckas!
<kroisis> heh
<jsubl2> so hows the newest flight lookin.  anyone on it
<kroisis> ...the sad thing is THAT one could have gone on for HOURS
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah.
<nalioth> it looks wonderful
<kroisis> (please do not ask me how I know)
<nalioth> flight 5 is lookin up
<jsubl2> hey nalioth how are ya
<nalioth> jsubl2: am quite fine, and you?
<jsubl2> nalioth: good thanks
<jafn> hello quick question to anyone in the know?
<CheeseBurgerMan> jafn: depends
<Tompok> Im so sorry about that, I had no idea it was still pasting
<CheeseBurgerMan> what's the question.
<Tompok> :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<jafn> Is it possible to use konqueror as an actual full usage file browser ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> oops
<CheeseBurgerMan> Full usage file browser?
<Tompok> Thats why i left the first time
<nalioth> jafn: yes, it is
<jafn> as in GUI cut/paste?
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh, yes.
<_michael> hi guys, i forgotten how to install apps again lol
<Tompok> And when I came back I figured it wouldve stopped
<jafn> everytime I try to use it to move a file It seems like i dont have permission, Im guessing I have to adjust a command line someplace to sudo when it opens?
<nalioth> jafn: watch ubotu
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater"
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wow, I didn't know that
<nalioth> jafn: if you use sudo to start konq, you will have trouble later
<Tompok> CheeseBurgerMan, what was the guys name who kicked me?
<nalioth> Tompok: i removed you.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've been using sudo to start Konq
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<kroisis> the key is to finda front end that edits the links to a local file location
<CheeseBurgerMan> :o
<Tompok> nalioth, Im so sorry about that
<jafn> ok thaks for the info...Ill go find information on kdesu :)
<EnglishStan> hello.... i downloaded yahoo messenger for debian, but i can't nstall it
<nalioth> EnglishStan: better to compile it from source
<Tompok> nalioth, I didn't even think it would let me exec wget let alone use the -o and keep doing it after i left the room
<Tompok> :(
<EnglishStan> i don't want to :P
<nalioth> Tompok: don't use /exec
<EnglishStan> i just wanna install this app
<Tompok> nalioth, well it depends -o isnt a good idea
<EnglishStan> i followed the instructions but it didn't work
<nalioth> EnglishStan: using debian packages is not a good idea in ubuntu
<kroisis> ...nor is -r ;)
<Tompok> I use exec all the time to open programs while keeping focus on xchat
<EnglishStan> nalioth: i was told to use debian  :/
<EnglishStan> so what package do i use?? i got 2 other choices, redhat or freebsd
<nalioth> EnglishStan: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<nalioth> EnglishStan: if you have to force it, you are advised to find an ubuntu pkg
<EnglishStan> :(
<jafn> hmmm adept isnt finding anything for kdesu?
<Tompok> !info kdesu
<nalioth> jafn: alt-f2 > kdesu konqueror
<anubis> Library files for "libknodepart.la" not found in paths.
<EnglishStan> so how do i put the downloaded package in the package manager?
<CheeseBurgerMan> nalioth: out of curiosity, what's the difference between a debian package and an ubuntu package?
<nalioth> EnglishStan: you don't. you run the command on it i gave you from a terminal interface
<jafn> Ahh I see thank you nal
<EnglishStan> i did but nothing happened
<EnglishStan> i got an error
<CheeseBurgerMan> What error?
<nalioth> CheeseBurgerMan: there are differences in core libs, that debian pkgs require. these are not present in ubuntu, and if you import them, you break ubuntu
<EnglishStan> error procesing package.deb
<jafn> 13 years of windows knowledge flushed down the drain, welcome to n00bville again /cry
<CheeseBurgerMan> ahhh
<nalioth> EnglishStan: use the ******* name of the package.deb
<EnglishStan> cannot access file archivew
<jafn> thank you :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> jafn: hehe, fun isn't it? :P
<EnglishStan> will it find it if i downloaded it to my desktop or do i need to download it to a certain location??
<nalioth> EnglishStan: if you open a terminal, and type "cd Desktop", then run the command, you'll be fine
<jafn> Im sure Ill get the hang of it sooner or later, I just need to hang in there, type what Im told enough times til I get it :)
<EnglishStan> k
<jafn> This is actually about the 4th or 5th time Ive tried a Linux install...this time I managed to get 3d acceleration working soooo *fingers crossed*
<EnglishStan> nope, it won't have any of it mate
<jafn> I figure as long as I can get this thing to play enemy territory...*shrug*
<EnglishStan> it's saying no such directory
<nalioth> EnglishStan: then i suggest you ask the great google about an ubuntu package for it, or compile it yourself or /msg ubotu seveas
<EnglishStan> is compiling from source difficult?
<nalioth> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<nalioth> EnglishStan: gaim does not do what you desire?
<Kingpomba> i need to buy a ps2 keyboard :/
<Tompok> or kopete
<EnglishStan> i wanted to see what yahoo's Linux client was like, i'll give it a miss :P
<EnglishStan> i'll stick with GAIM
<EnglishStan> thanks for your help anyway :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kopete sucks IMHO, but that's just me. :)
<Kingpomba> really
<Kingpomba> what do you use then
<EnglishStan> btw, can you get scripts for Konversation IRC client?
<Kingpomba> !konversation
<ubotu> Konversation is an IRC client for KDE. See http://konversation.org
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kingpomba: Gaim
<Kingpomba> cool
<EnglishStan> konversation.org
<EnglishStan>  This domain may be for sale by its owner!  More details...
<Kingpomba> i just need to buy a ps2 keyboard for my linux to work.... the waiting is killing me
<Kingpomba> maybe i could hibernate for a few days
<Kingpomba> only thing i need is msn and irc
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kingpomba: I'm using Opera for IRC - not currently online with my IM accounts
<Tompok> Ya I can't stand kopete
<Tompok> It just seems so kiddish
<Kingpomba> but the look of the screenshots neither can i
<Kingpomba> I*
<Kingpomba> http://konversation.kde.org/ ^ ^
<CheeseBurgerMan> yup
<CheeseBurgerMan>  :P
<EnglishStan> i am having difficuklty downloading a file
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<EnglishStan> it says 'access denied could not write to /usr/
<CheeseBurgerMan> EnglishStan: download to somewhere in your home folder
<EnglishStan> the instruction for the script tells me to download it to /usr/
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> then sudo wget it
<EnglishStan> whats that?
<CheeseBurgerMan> wget is a command line downloading program
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo gives you root priveliges.
<EnglishStan> i know that, but what do you nmean by sudo wget
<CheeseBurgerMan> Use wget with root privileges to downlod it to /usr/
<EnglishStan> how do you cut and paste in a terminal window?
<morpheus2485> i've been working at geting my pcmcia wifi card running for several hours - is there anyone who can help me?
<CheeseBurgerMan> EnglishStan: Paste is Shift-Insert
<morpheus2485> i can't seem to get pcmcia-cs to work
<CheeseBurgerMan> Copy/cut you right click and click on copy
<tristanmike> morpheus2485, is it a supported card ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> or cut if that's what you want to do.
<morpheus2485>  i think so
<EnglishStan> ok, i sudo wget then the url... but where did it go?
<tristanmike> morpheus2485, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<CheeseBurgerMan> By default your home folder
<EnglishStan> so how do i change it to sudo wget it to the /usr/ folder?
<CheeseBurgerMan> EnglishStan: what's the file you downloaded called?
<EnglishStan> infobash
<CheeseBurgerMan> use sudo cp ~/infobash /usr/infobash
<CheeseBurgerMan> which copies it to /usr
<Tompok> CheeseBurgerMan, tell me what you think of my screenies :) http://www.putfile.com/n0yd
* Kingpomba clicks
<Kingpomba> Pr0n :p
<Tompok> The top 3 are kubuntu, the snext 3 are my gentoo box, and the bottom one is my server on mepis
<Tompok> Pr0n?
<Kingpomba> you mean screen 3 2 and 1
<Tompok> huh?
<morpheus2485> tristanmike moddles very close to it are supported, but i'm not sure that's the problem
<CheeseBurgerMan> As always, I like that butterfly-smashing-Tux one. :P
<Tompok> haha
<EnglishStan> Chmod +x infobash <--- what does that mean?
<Tompok> makes infobash executable
<morpheus2485> when i use 'cardctl ident' it says 'no product info available'
<tristanmike> morpheus2485, just be aware that wireless is still kinda sketchy
<Kingpomba> i was wondering where do you get widgets like that anyway Tompok
<Tompok> i use superkaramba
<CheeseBurgerMan> SuperKaramba if I'm not mistaken
<EnglishStan> where do i type that command?
<CheeseBurgerMan> WHich I'm not. :D
<morpheus2485> shouldn't something come up even if there is no module for the card?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Konsole
<Tompok> apt-get install superkaramba
<CheeseBurgerMan> EnglishStan: Konsole
<Tompok> gdesklets are like that bt much uglier imo
<EnglishStan> hmmm, this is getting ridiculous lol.... kubuntu is way hard.... lol
<EnglishStan> i'm off to bed, gonna have a go tomorrow
<EnglishStan> lol
<EnglishStan> ciao] 
<morpheus2485> tristanmike and when i plug it in, dmesg gives no indication
<Tompok> Kubuntu is by far the easiest distro I've ever used
<morpheus2485> tristanmike, could it be a problem with hotplug?
<Tompok> Especially with the large and friendly user base :)
<tristanmike> are you saying it's a usb wifi?
<morpheus2485> no
<morpheus2485> pcmcia
<morpheus2485> doesn't pcmcia use hotplug?
<tristanmike> oh, sorry, misunderstood
<morpheus2485> i'm out of ideas...
<Tompok> wow amarok is going wacky
<Tompok> is going through every song in my collection like every second without playing
* Snake__ dances
* sledge goes crazy
<sledge> I can't get my Laptop LCD to work in its native res (1280x800) in dual head mode
<jafn> Does anyone know what i would have to do to get Enemy Territory to allow mod downloads and all the executing of custom cfg files from console?
<jafn> they seem to download, but they wont actually install the mods or extra map files even if I start the game with a kdesu?
<frank23> jafn: what you should have done is install as a user. running that as root is not the best idea
<frank23> jafn: create a ~/opt/et directory and install it there maybe
<jafn> ugh
<jafn> so this is another.....try it and *mebbe* it will work option? :|
<jafn> ok excuse the silly question, but whats the difference between installing it, and installing it as a user?
<jafn> it seems to have planted itself in the usr folder? is that not installed as user?
<jafn> O_o
<frank23> jafn: if you install as user, all the files will be owned by the user. If you install as root, they are owned by root.
<jafn> Im still not sure I follow....how would you go about installing anything as a user?
<frank23> jafn: generally, if you can install something as a user its safer to do that. (and you eliminate the possibility that the installer screws up your system
<jafn> as opposed to root, seeing as without a sudo or kdese you cant do jack****
<frank23> jafn: how did you install it? I don't remember exactly how its packaged
<jafn> sorry, my frustration level with this is starting to build
<jafn> uhh  I downloaded the zip, changed it to a ....bin? file? I think and then SHd the bin file...I think..
<jafn> I had to sudo the sh though or it wouldnt write the files, said I didnt have permissions otherwise
<frank23> did you do sudo sh name.bin?  you just do sh name.bin instead
<jafn> nope the install wouldnt let me have access to the folders required without using the sudo
<frank23> jafn: maybe the install should work as root too, I really don't remember.  did you have the choice of where to install the program?
<jafn> Im pretty sure it gave me an option for location for install
<frank23> what I would do is create   ~/opt/enemyterritory  and tell it to install there
<jafn> the thing is, if I try to run it without a kdesu command, I get the kubuntu gear spinning in the background and then it just sits there for about 15-20 seconds thinking about opening it and I get a bunch of errors in the console about couldnt open various things...
<jafn> it still runs to start up screen, but not properly
<frank23> jafn: what happens if you try to run it with sudo?
<jafn> it wont work
<frank23> is the game playable at all?
<jafn> nope
<frank23> what are the errors?
<frank23> do you have 3d drivers?
<jafn> yeah I checked that out, I spent 3 hours getting the ATI drivers for my 9800pro to work properly in OpenGL
<frank23> jafn: did you install from the ati.com website or with apt-get?
<jafn> last 2 hours have been trying to get this installed and functioning properly..
<jafn> uhhhh
<jafn> well, initially I grabbed the installed from the ATI site, realized I was clueless as to what to do with it
<jafn> so I ran the apt-get for the 3 things that they recommend as the initial available components in the default repositories for breezy
<jafn> and of course, those didnt work, so then I looked up some big thing on the wiki about installing them by converting them to .deb files
<jafn> that finally worked
<_bbeck> I have just converted an svg icon set to a native KDE icon set, but I'm running into this strange problem where if I run KMail by itself (alt+F2 then kmail) it uses the fall back icon set, but if I start Kontact, and go to Mail it uses the new set.  Does anyone know what might be causing this?
<frank23> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<jafn> I just want to be able to run this thing and bust my custom cfgs so that I dont have to go in and spend 30 minutes typing commands into the console before I can play :|
<frank23> jafn: what are the error messages when you try to run the game?
* sledge 's head explodes *ptow*
* sledge falls to his knees and begs: "My kingdom for my native LCD resolution!"
<jafn> actually its not there anymore
<jafn> I think its because the first time ET starts up, it writes to a default cfg file, and it wouldnt let it do that before
<jafn> once I ran it once with the kdesu, it was allowed to write to that file so its no longer flaking at start up
<jafn> even though I have removed that from the command line in the shortcut I made
<jafn> trying to reproduce the error
<jafn> I wonder if I could run it from the command line once with kdesu, run the cfgs and then remove it? :|
<jafn> (kdesu)
<jafn> thats weird...
<frank23> jafn: maybe. although there is no good reason why you should need to run the game as root. If you actually need to run as root, maybe you should install it as a user instead as I suggested
<jafn> its obviously downloaded the mod, but its not showing the modded files anyplace in the file browser? :|
<jafn> I can get into game...
<jafn> so it HAD to download the mod
<jafn> but its not showing up anyplace in the install folder :|
<frank23> jafn: maybe its in your home directory.     in   .et  or something.
<frank23> jafn: in linux, program files and user files are kept separate
<jafn> oh bleh
<jafn> so if I placed....my custom cfg in the ET folder in the usr folder?
<jafn> that might not have been the right section of the install?
<jafn> O_o
<sledge> jafn: /home/jafn/.et/
<sledge> jafn: actually, /home/jafn/.et/baseet/
<jafn> all I got in my home directory is Desktop
<sledge> jafn: .et is a hidden directory
<frank23> jafn: the .dot files may be hidden
<sledge> jafn: Are you using konqueror or the console?
<jafn> ahh ha
<jafn> Konqueror
<jafn> ok there it is, .etwolf
<jafn> hmmm still no etpub mod folder :|
<jafn> where on earth did that thing go? :|
<jafn> could it all still be residing in memory? without being written to disk?
<frank23> jafn: no ;)
<jafn> Im sporting a gig, so its not like 50 megs of custom maps and and a 3 meg mod file would really be taking up a lot of space
<frank23> jafn: in konqueror  F5 does a refresh
<frank23> jafn: well whether files are physically on disk or not, the OS will always tell you they are there if they're supposed to be
<jafn> can I do a search with a * wildcard?
<jafn> if the file is going to be named 2006somedatehere.pk3
<jafn> Im guessing not cause nothing was found..
<jafn> finally...there it is
<jafn> ok there are two hidden etwolf folders, one in home/username/.etwolf
<jafn> and one in /root/.etwolf
<sledge> the root one was creates when you did th kdesu thing
<jafn> ok Im assuming thats the problem then...that it has been installed as root under the root folder? So how do I uninstall this and put it someplace where can I have access without using a sudo or kdesu thing?
<jafn> hmmm is there a way to get rid of it at this point ?
<sledge> jafn: move all et files into your home .et directory
<sledge> jafn: sudo rm -rf /root/.et
<jafn> rm : invalid option?
<sledge> rm -r
<jafn> ok...so now if I just run this thing without the kdesu..
<jafn> it should work?
<sledge> should do
<jafn> hmmm odd...now I as soon as I connect to the server it crashes
<jafn> dumps right out to desktop...
<jafn> err graphical environment
<RossH> hello
<jafn> crud....I do believe im stuck
<robotgeek> jafn: does it tell you why
<robotgeek> jafn: go to console login, and check /home/user/.xsession-errors and /var/log/xorg.0.log
<jafn> nope...just connects to the server, tries to open a connection to download the content files for the etpub mod and a few of the custom maps and immeadiately crashes
<jafn> console login? terminal?
<robotgeek> yes
<jafn> Sys_Error: Sys_LoadDll(ui) failed, no corresponding .so file found in fs_homepath or fs_basepath
<robotgeek> jafn: is that what  it says in the file?
<jafn> yeppers
<jafn> aside from about 150 kbluetoothd bind failed errors after it
<robotgeek> to be honest, i havent seen that one ever. i don't know what it means
<jafn> apparently there is something bluetooth running
<jafn> alot
<jafn> oh wait..no that was just the final error before it crashed
<jafn> several before that as well..
<jafn> Couldn't write profiles/AKA/etconfig.cfg.
<jafn> ERROR: DL_BeginDownload unable to open '/home/bill/.etwolf/etpub/ut_sexy.pk3.tmp' for writing
<jafn> Failed to initialize download for 'http://www.bpark3downloads.serverservices.net//etpub/ut_sexy.pk3
<jafn> CL_Shutdown -----
<jafn> RE_Shutdown( 1 )
<jafn> X Error of failed request: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<robotgeek> jafn: hmm, maybe not paste here?
<jafn> sorry just easiest, I cant remember where the heck the pastebin is, and I really dont feel like searching around for 15 minutes on wiki or ubuntuforums or wherever the heck its lurkin
<frank23> jafn: how did you move those files from /root/.et
<frank23> jafn: look at the topic
<jafn> I didnt, I deleted them
<frank23> jafn: oh ok
<jafn> they wouldnt move
<jafn> so I gave em and chucked em completely
<jafn> *gave up
<robotgeek> jafn, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jafn> I figured if they downloaded once under kdesu they would download again if I didnt use root
<jafn> I was wrong
<jafn> I take it the only way I can do this is to do some sort of custom install in folders I have sudo'd myself full read write and execute priviledges for?
<mrblue> stopkeylogger
<jafn> O_o im lost
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<robotgeek> jafn: what were you trying to isntall again?
<jafn> Enemy Territory
<jafn> its supposed to be linux friendly
<jafn> *ha*
<robotgeek> jafn: i have no clue, i don;t play games.
<robotgeek> the gamer dudes are not on right now
<jafn> it installs and runs...but not without sudoing
<jafn> and im 'not supposed to do it that way'
<robotgeek> jafn: then sudo chown -R yourname Enmeyterritory
<frank23> jafn: can't you just specify a folder in your home directory during install? then you never have to sudo anything
<robotgeek> the whole directory
<jafn> so if it installs into my home directory...then...I can run it without sudo commands?
<jafn> well let me see if i can uninstall where its at now
<jafn> and see what happens
<jafn> crud..
<jafn> I would do that....by....sudo apt-get remove nameofapphere?
<jafn> would that be the full name of the original shell install script or ? :|
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Kingpomba> !games
<ubotu> methinks games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*mrblue*@*.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<KaoticEvil> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey KaoticEvil :)
<Hobbsee> do i want to reinstall my entire machine?
<KaoticEvil> probably not...
<KaoticEvil> i know i hate doing that
<KaoticEvil> you never get everything quite the way it was
<Hobbsee> oh i dont know...backup of the /home partition
<KaoticEvil> yeah, true...
<KaoticEvil> im still used to working with anohter OS ;)
<jafn> Voila....ok I managed to delete all the folders containing the old install
<jafn> (no uninstal files...so)
<anubis> Library files for "libknodepart.la" not found in paths.
<KaoticEvil> im still wondering if i can get Diablo 2 to work ;)
<jafn> so this time Im going to run the installer...but not use sudo?
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: i've tripple booted before :P
<KaoticEvil> triple? that all? :P
<KaoticEvil> at one point in time, i have 6 OS's installed ;)
<KaoticEvil> had*
<Hobbsee> now that's crazy
<jafn> ok installing sans sudo command
<Hobbsee> i found 3 crasy!
<Hobbsee> *crazy!
<KaoticEvil> nah.... 98, ME, 2k, XP, Slack and Mandrake, and Win2003 :)
<Hobbsee> ewww...
<KaoticEvil> troubleshooting purposes...
<jafn> ok so where would I want the 'symbolic links' for this game? Also under my home directory?
<Hobbsee> hmmm ok
<KaoticEvil> that was was when i was still running my business...
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<KaoticEvil> ok, this is seriously staring to annoy me.
<jafn> Would I stick the symbolic links to ET also in my home directory or just the main portion of the install?
<Hobbsee> my problem is: if i reinstall XP, i'll have to reinstall the entire machine, and the only reason i'd need to reinstall XP is for networking on there, ie, nice wireless connections.
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: ndiswrapper?
<KaoticEvil> worked for me :)
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: i have ndiswrapper on here, and it works - but it doesnt connect to the network at my uni
<jafn> do yourself a favor, drop the 40 bucks and buy a Dlink g630
<KaoticEvil> different encryption sheme?
<KaoticEvil> scheme*
<jafn> after dicking with ndiswrapper and all that garbage for no less than 3 days
<jafn> I popped in that card from my wifes dead laptop and rebooted, blammo
<jafn> it worked fine
<KaoticEvil> jafn: took me less than 20 minutes...
<jafn> depends on the wireless card
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: yeah, wpa here, no encryption at uni
<Hobbsee> it just refuses to connect
<jafn> I have an HP laptop
<KaoticEvil> Marvell chipset
<Hobbsee> jafn: try 80 - i'm in australia
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: thats not ndiswrapper...
<jafn> ahhh australia :P
<Hobbsee> card connects using ndiswrapper, WPA is the encryption used
<KaoticEvil> thatsin your wireless network settings... i had to tinker with all that myself
<KaoticEvil> ndiswrapper only loads the drivers....
<Hobbsee> yeah, that
<Hobbsee> sorry, brain's a little dead
<Hobbsee> but i finished my assignment!
<KaoticEvil> but that doesnt tell it how to connect
<Hobbsee> yeah
<KaoticEvil> that only tells the kernel how to talk to it
<KaoticEvil> you can still change the encryption scheme..
<jafn> so how do I install ET to my home directory? and do I also have to install the symbolic links to the same directory? or a different one under my home ?
<KaoticEvil> i had to do all that, becaus ei changed the network config from WAP to no encryption here
<jafn> and if I do all of this, does this mean more editing and crap so that everything knows where the rest of it is? :|
<KaoticEvil> but ndiswrapper has nothig to do with any of that
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: true, how's the easiest way to change the encryption scheme?
<Hobbsee> apart from disabling wpa in the config file
<KaoticEvil> in Settings, under the Internet and networkin section, go to Wireless Network
<KaoticEvil> you can have up to 4 different configurations
<Hobbsee> ah, true
<KaoticEvil> ;)
<KaoticEvil> just activate a different config setup :)
<jlund> Is there a separate channel for Dapper questions?
<frank23> jafn: where did you install the program?
<KaoticEvil> just have one thats WPA, and one thats no ecryption :)
<jafn> finally...
<jafn> w00t
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: it only works for WEP, not WAP, it seems
<Hobbsee> or did i miss it?
<KaoticEvil> oh?
<Hobbsee> jlund: #ubuntu+1
<KaoticEvil> i had wap on here...
<jafn> I put the main files in home/myname/games/enemy-territory and then put the symbolic links in /home/myname
<frank23> jafn: ok
<jafn> cause it was the only place it would let me install the latter without using sudo
<frank23> jafn: without sudo you have access anywhere inside /home/myname/
<jafn> actually...thats what I figured too, I was going to put it in a subfolder in there but it told me I still didnt have access..
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: there is another place i was in, doing configurations...
<jafn> kinda weird :|
<frank23> jafn: maybe its because the subfolder wasn't created yet
<jafn> so I had to actually stick in right in my home, but we'll see
<KaoticEvil> let me look, i dont have to do it all the time, and it may have moved on me since i went to KDE3.5... gimme a second to look around, ok?
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: if you could find it, that'd be cool
<jafn> yeah but it worked for the main install folder, just not the 'symbolic links'?
<jafn> what are those/.
<jafn> ?
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: ill look... wait one
<frank23> jafn: symbolic links?  they are special files that redirect to another file
<jafn> hmmm
<Hobbsee> cool
<frank23> jafn: try  ls -l in your home  you should see the links it installed
<jafn> ok let me try this again and see if it works this time
<KaoticEvil> it may have been in the actual kcontrol.. instead of the kubuntu version of it...
<Hobbsee> yeah, i saw somethign there - but it had no setting for wpa
<frank23> I don't think there is any gui way to setup wpa
<Hobbsee> pity
<KaoticEvil> frank23: i had it setup
<Hobbsee> there will be in netmanager 0.6, but that's for dapper +1
<Hobbsee> and the kubuntu version of it...
<KaoticEvil> and i sue GUI whenever possible.. and i remember using GUi to do it.. ive just to find where it was :P
<Hobbsee> hehe go for it
<frank23> KaoticEvil: for wpa or wep?
<KaoticEvil> wpa
<Kingpomba> !et
<ubotu> Kingpomba: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jlund> I should probably do a full post about this on the forums but all of your guys here on IRC should be aware of Rockbox. It's open source alternative firmware for portable music players. It has all kind of cool features such as gapless playback, crossfade, and most importantly Ogg Vorbis support. It runs on iPod too. So now my Nano with Rockbox is seen as a just a drive and I can drag files and folders straight to it with no Gtkpod step. It
<jlund> ww.rockbox.org
<Kingpomba> !Enemy territory
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kingpomba
<robotgeek> jlund: thanks for the info, but please keep it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Kingpomba> don't see how its off topic
<robotgeek> it's not support related?
<robotgeek> tho it is linux related. and interesting. that is why I said thanks :)
<Kingpomba> this is a support channel O_o
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: i have no idea man.. i cant find it now...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<KaoticEvil> they must have moved it around or something between KDE3.4 and 3.5
<KaoticEvil> but i KNOW it ws there, because i had to do it when i changed our home network between wpa and no encryption
<KaoticEvil> but all ndiswrapper does is tell the kernel how to talk to the device
<Hobbsee> yeah, you're right
<Hobbsee> wonder where it is
<Bicchi> If dapper doesn't have the lattest version of a software, to whom to i report/suggest an upgrade?
<Mosi> hey folks... anyone know if amaroK needs any special libs to play mp3 files?
<Hobbsee> Bicchi: which in particular?
<Bicchi> Hobbsee: tkcvs
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: i know im right :P
<KaoticEvil> drivers to the same thing no matter what OS you're running ;)
<KaoticEvil> :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<Tm_T> Bicchi: problem is, we can't push newest stuff to dapper just like that, freeze and all ;(
<Hobbsee> it'll need to wait till dapper +1
<KaoticEvil> ill keep looking tho
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hi :)
<Hobbsee> hey Tm_T
<Mosi> does anyone know if i need to download a particular lib for amaroK to run mp3s?
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<KaoticEvil> xmms does it oob, btw :)
<Bicchi> Tm_T: sorry i didn't understand you. but you mean there is a freeze for new software now.
<Mosi> i did that. Rythmbox works fine, but amaroK won't
<frank23> Mosi: did you try amarok-xine?
<jlund> Mosi - You need to install libxine-extracodecs
<Mosi> thanks
<jlund> It's something like that. I may not be getting the name exactly right.
<Tm_T> Bicchi: I'm not good to explain to stuff, but in basic: we can add bugfixes etc etc but no new features if it's not something "must"
<KaoticEvil> Tm_T: would i be correct to assume that you're on the dapper team?
<Tm_T> I am and I'm not =)
<KaoticEvil> lol ok
<Tm_T> I dont actually know where I am atm
<Bicchi> so you right and wrong ?
<KaoticEvil> heh ok... did you have anything to do with breezy?
<Tm_T> KaoticEvil: ...maybe?
* Tm_T hides
<KaoticEvil> lol
<Tm_T> hmm, I hide a lot these days
<KaoticEvil> nothing bad man....
<KaoticEvil> i just wanted to congratulate yall (the whole team) on creating a linux distro that is very easy to use for a newb, and yet still has the features available for more advanced users, and those who are in-between
<Tm_T> heh
<KaoticEvil> and to say thanks :)
<Tm_T> I'm more just tester and shit-talker
<Kingpomba> the ubuntu meeting for me is at 7 am :/
<robotgeek> Tm_T: i'm going to blame you if i can't kopete
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: right?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i think you're counted as part of the kubuntu dapper devel team
<KaoticEvil> ah, ok
<Tm_T> robotgeek: =)
<Kingpomba> ... im on holidays .. do they expect me to get up that early lol
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I think so too
<Hobbsee> Kingpomba: yes, meet all the kubuntu meetings for me - it' snot too bad
<KaoticEvil> well, yall have done a bang-up job :)
* robotgeek would like someone to review the Desktop Guide, and tell me if anything else needs to be done
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, i have to finish doing somethign with checkinstall...
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I'm also going to see doctor again, so see you later and have a good day :) ->
<Hobbsee> cya :)
<frank23> robotgeek: what desktop guide?
<KaoticEvil> for the first time EVER... i have printing, file sharing (between windows and linux.. in BOTH directions) and sound all OOB
<Hobbsee> yay!
<KaoticEvil> now, if i could just get 3d acceleration....
<robotgeek> !kdg
<ubotu> is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide-web/C/index.html
<KaoticEvil> my next step... CD burning...
<robotgeek> frank23: ^^
<frank23> robotgeek: is it gonna be included in dapper?
<robotgeek> frank23: yes
<KaoticEvil> i hope to have a computer fast enough that will be able to appreciate dapper by the time its released..
<KaoticEvil> ok, well, im off to bed... Hobbsee... ill do some more looking around tomorrow if i have time to see if i can find where that is, ok?
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: yeah, that'd be great.  if i'm not there, either email me, or memo me
<frank23> robotgeek: what does  libxine-extracodecs include and will amarok and kaffeine go back to xine as default?
<Hobbsee>  /msg memoserv help to find out about memos, and my email's in my whois, IIRC
<Hobbsee> or if not, /msg nickserv Hobbsee info
<robotgeek> frank23: i havent installed any gstreamer stuff, and it works fine. so i am guessing it works cirrectly
<frank23> robotgeek: I'm guessing  libxine-extracodecs still doesn't include w32codecs does it?
<robotgeek> frank23: right
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: got it... ill let ya know :)
<Hobbsee> k :)
<KaoticEvil> peace yall! *throws dueces*
<frank23> robotgeek: dapper has a automatic updater in the system tray. maybe that should be added to the guide.
<robotgeek> frank23: it is?
<robotgeek> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide-web/C/ch02s04.html
<frank23> robotgeek: ok I didn't read far enough ;)
<robotgeek> heh
<pradeepto> robotgeek: I am here already
<robotgeek> Tm_T: Hobbsee https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/koffice/+bug/30634
<robotgeek> has it been fixed in breezy release?
<Hobbsee> in breezy?  how would i know?  :P
* Hobbsee doesnt have a breezy partition
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: kde 3.5.1?
<robotgeek> same for dapper also, right
<Hobbsee> yeah
<frank23> robotgeek: I was thinking about this earlier:  Would it be possible to make the existence of easyubuntu obvious when you first log in. I'm sure that would be useful for many. It would be the official unoffical ubuntu desktop setup tool
<Red_Herring> nice idea
<robotgeek> frank23: that doesn't work on kubuntu.
<Red_Herring> i wanna have kxdocker come by default, with all the nice icons too
<frank23> robotgeek: I've never actually used easyubuntu but it looks nice. I didn't know easyubuntu was ubuntu-specific
<robotgeek> frank23: i know, cause i write that :)
<frank23> robotgeek: you wrote easyubuntu?
<robotgeek> frank23: part of the team writing it now
<Red_Herring> robotgeek: but its it a very easy change from ubuntu-specific stuff to kubuntu?
<frank23> robotgeek: how different would easykubuntu be?
<robotgeek> can we discussin #easyubuntu please
<Red_Herring> nah, i just was wondering
<Red_Herring> w/e
* Red_Herring goes away
<Teknoenie> i cannot seem to get rails to display the scaffolding for my controller
<Teknoenie> any help please?
<robotgeek> Teknoenie: what are you talkin about :)
<Teknoenie> i did a script/generate scaffold MyCompany and when i go to /MyCompany it's blank instead of the scaffold
<frank23> you mean a directory?
<Teknoenie> no i mean a blank page
<frank23> I'm pretty sure I won't be able to help you but I'm curious, what program are you talking about?
<frank23> I'm not getting any smarter tonight ;)
<anubis> where is the control center?
<anubis> please
<anubis> I need KDE to stop trying to turn on composite and trans in X?
<mimi> I'm trying to install a theme under kubuntu and I need a bit of help, if anyone is free?
<robotgeek> anubis, use alt + f2, kcontrol
<Red_Herring> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Oscar_Wilde
<Red_Herring> spread the word!
<mimi> the instructions say "Under control center select 'look'n'feel" i do not have that
<mimi> i have appearances though
<mimi> does anyone have any experience installing themes?
<robotgeek> mimi: try it from kcontrol
<mimi> what is kcontrol?
<robotgeek> mimi, use alt + f2, kcontrol
<robotgeek> type kcontrol
<frank23> mimi: like system settings but different
<mimi> well this is my friends comp and we have been working for nearly 4 hours to install this theme and...well we are tired
<anubis> robotgeek: thx
<mimi> Select Theme Manager and then kde_xp in the theme list. Click on Apply.
<mimi> there is no 'Theme Manager' to click on...
<robotgeek> mimi: maybe i can help you if you link me to the theme
<mimi> wait ok found it but the kde_xp theme is not here...hmm
<mimi> ok!
<mimi> wow! I think I finally got it!
<mimi> robotgeek thank you SO much for pointing me kcontrol! thats just what we needed!!
<robotgeek> Mater: cool
<swedish> is there a program similar to object dock for linux?
<swedish> or like the program bar in OSX
<anubis> The Composite Manager crashed twice within a minute and is therefore disabled for this session.
<anubis> Where do I turn this off please?
<mimi> one more question how can I add the home and and such icons to the desktop?
<anubis> Where do I turn this off please?
<mimi> turn what off, anubis?
<frank23> anubis: is the composite manager something you activated yourself?
<swedish> is there a way to change the default os that lilo/grub boots when i dont select an OS?
<frank23> swedish: you can try editing /boot/grub/menu.list
<frank23> menu.lst sorry
<frank23> I'm not totally sure that's it though
<swedish> yeah im lookin at it right now....
<frank23> I think its the default line
<swedish> yea
<swedish> not sure
<swedish> anyways, anyone know of a objectdock like program for linux
<swedish> similar to the OSX bar
<mijndert> Good morning
<frank23> If you want the 4th entry in the list to be default, put default 3
<swedish> ok
<swedish> i jsut want XP to be my default
<swedish> but i think the savedefault command selects the last OS i ran to be default
<swedish> ill have to tes
<swedish> test
<frank23> swedish: yeah
<swedish> ok well, night all
<slyphon> does anyone have a good way to keep kde prefs between a laptop and desktop synchronized?
<slyphon> is it as simple as just using rsync?
<kalenedrael> 'synchronized'?
<kalenedrael> You can copy the contents of the .kde directory to the other computer...
<slyphon> well, i want to keep the settings for my panels and such the same on both my laptop and desktop
<_frank> slyphon: if you keep both .kde folders syncronised, I guess that would be it
<slyphon> ok, just didn't know if it were more complicated than that
<slyphon> i'm not new to linux, just to kde3
* Kingpomba continues seeding kubuntu torrent
<johnathana> a serious bug was discovered in ubuntu
<johnathana> saw it in slashdot.org
<robotgeek> johnathana: yes. and fixed too
<robotgeek> like 10 hours ago
<DeBert> yeah, kinda embarasing bug if u ask me... :s
<robotgeek> DeBert: :)
<SlicerDicer-> I am running dual X sessions and trying to figure out why I can only get one of my kicker bars to go transparent
<SlicerDicer-> any ideas?
<armin> Hallo
<Kingpomba> yeah i read about that bug
<Kingpomba> wow plain text...
<SlicerDicer-> nobody famliar with dual X sessions?
<henk> hi, how do i configure katapult to include some of my own shortcuts?
<Riddell> henk: add them as bookmarks
<SlicerDicer-> I am running seperate X sessions I can get one kicker to go transparent the other kicker refuses to accept any modifications I do to the actual color of it I cannot change it to any color or transparent it.
<henk> Riddell bookmarks where ?
<Riddell> henk: to KDE (konqueror is the usual place)
<farous> ubotu recommend sharpmusique as replacement for itunes anyone tried it
<Tm_T> hullo
<Tm_T> farous: nah, amaroK <3
<Tm_T> ;)
<teequ> hi. Does someone now how to disable automatic launching of konqueror when you insert (audio) cd? I want it to be automatically mounted, but I just want to disable Konqueror launching.
<teequ> s/now/know
<farous> Tm_T: so it is compat with itunes. am looking for stanford lectures that seem to be offered only on itunes
<SlicerDicer-> damn damn damn :/
<Tm_T> farous: no, amaroK is very different
<henk> Riddell but that can only be a location i guess ?
<Riddell> henk: what else do you want?
<farous> hm so back to my first quest what is a package that is compat with itunes.
<Tm_T> farous: what you are actually looking for? what lectures?
<farous> Tm_T: i am still trying to browse it but looking for manufacturing lectures
<Tm_T> farous: and how it have something to do with itunes?
<Tm_T> farous: only play in itunes or what?
<henk> Riddell i was kinda looking for a way to define a set of commands that katapult whould try to match firt before using the systems bookmarks/programs/locations etc.
<farous> Tm_T: that is what they say on their website
<farous> only accessi through itunes am now try to search where can i get it but so far failed
<Tm_T> farous: ah, then any proper player suits fine
<Tm_T> should work atleast
<farous> thanx Tm_T will try that
<farous> thanx again
<Tm_T> farous: they are audio? oh, he's gone...
<henk> Riddell for instance i whould like to define a shortcut to konsole logging into a few remote locations by typing the servername
<MetaMorfoziS> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
(Melsen/#kubuntu) Any networking experts here?
(bipolar/#kubuntu) thompa: I would like to see the KDE GUI tools for it, but my limited playing did not show anything useful.
(thompa/#kubuntu) ive done that too, but in ubuntu the network config is there on desktop
(bipolar/#kubuntu) Melsen: depends on your deff of "Expert"
(thompa/#kubuntu) in kde there is still nothing by default to show you are even connected
(Melsen/#kubuntu) Well... Im trying to figure out is there is a way to backtrace an IP number if all you have is the MAC address of the netcard on the LAN
(bipolar/#kubuntu) thompa: yes, the integration is still slightly lacking on kubuntu.
<Melsen> I thought I could use arp.. but that doesnt seem to be able to do it
<bipolar> Melsen: heh.... have access to the DHCP server?
<Melsen> Yep.. but let's just say I dont =)
<boz> those folk over in #ubuntu are kinda nervous types, huh?
<bipolar> Melsen: well... I don't now off the top of my head. but the dhcp leases file would show you.
<thompa> well i found in system: networking, the same tool as in gnome
<conn> can someone do me a favour? apt-get stress and invoke it with "stress -c 100" (to create 100 sqrt() workers) while running in gnome or kde, and tell me if it interferes with multitasking to the extent that the mouse is almost unusuable and extremely jerky? (control+c will exit the program as long as your terminal is focused)
<thompa> that will work
<Melsen> Im sitting here locally on my machine... Next to me, I got my laptop.. Now.. I can naturally see the IP number myself.. but, just for the fun of it.. is there any possible way to do a spoof or something on the network that would tell you the IP number of a specific MAC address
<Melsen> Is it possible from locate the IP number of a specific machine if all you have is the MAC address... ?
<bipolar> Melsen: arp -a
<thompa> bipolar: how can i check my primary dns, i did iwconfig, dhcp seems ok?
<Melsen> Nope =)
<bipolar> Melsen: ping the IP. then run it
<Melsen> I thought that myself
<Melsen> I dont have the IP =)
<Melsen> All I got is a MAC Address
<thompa> cool, i just found a bunch of networking tools under system:
<bipolar> Melsen: well, first the machine would not need to have an IP to be on the network with a mac address.
<bipolar> Melsen: broadcast ping the subnet, then use arp -a
<Melsen> I can do that?
<Melsen> How do I do a broadcast ping?
<thompa> network tools 2.13.91 is included, seems to have everything in a nice gui
<bipolar> Melsen: ping 192.168.1.255
<Melsen> Ohh
<Melsen> duh
<Melsen> hehe
<bipolar> need to use sudo I think.
<thompa> Melsen: do you have network tools under system: from menu?
<Melsen> sec
<thompa> it has ping etc in nice gui
<thompa> im on dapper though
<Melsen> kde 3.5.1 here
<bipolar> thompa: your running gnome then.
<Melsen> Nope
<Melsen> I dont thompa
<thompa> im in kubuntu, is the app part of gnome?
<bipolar> thompa: oh... you mean the system under the K menu?
<thompa> yes
<Melsen> I use Kubuntu too
<bipolar> thompa: NM.... /me kicks self
<thompa> i did install ubuntu first though
<bipolar> thompa: I think those are gnome apps.
<thompa> under synaptic its called net-tools
<thompa> oh, well im going to use it, maybe it will be part of kubuntu
<bipolar> thompa: nope. it's a gnome app. it will apt-getable, of course, but not on the CD.
<thompa> so is there a kubuntu equivalent?
<thompa> there is network settings in control panel anyway
<thompa> bipolar: how can i check if im using some kind of secondary dns or something?
<bipolar> thompa: check /etc/resolv.conf. see how many 'nameserver' entries are there.
<thompa> ok
<bipolar> thompa: if there is only one, ping it and see if it responds quickly...
<bipolar> thompa: then, try 'nslookup google.com' and see how long it takes to resolve.
<bipolar> thompa: that nslookup command tells me googles ip address in less then 1/2 a sec.
<thompa> i have one nameserver in resolve
<thompa> ping was 3 secs- 1 sec
<bipolar> thompa: that seems high.
<thompa> do you mean good?
<bipolar> thompa: so there is part of your problem.  try the nslookup
<bipolar> thompa: no, lower is better.
<thompa> average 2.59 secs
<bipolar> thompa: you mean sec's or Mili-secs?
<thompa> mili, secs sorry
<thompa> so its fast
<bipolar> thompa: ok. then thats ok.
<balu1> gasp :X
<bipolar> thompa: try the nslookup... let me give you an exact command....
<bipolar> thompa: 'time nslookup google.com'
<bipolar> thompa: what is the result after 'Real'
<thompa> .019
<bipolar> thompa: I get 'real    0m0.043s'
<thompa> so its good
<bipolar> thompa: not bad
<thompa> im wireless cable also
<bipolar> thompa: try 'time nslookup yahoo.com' and tell me what it says
<thompa> .046
<thompa> real
<bipolar> ok.
<bipolar> thats in line. the .019 sounded like a cached lookup :)
<bipolar> thompa: I don't know what else could be causing the slowdown.
<bipolar> thompa: I'm out of ideas :\
<thompa> its not too bad,
<thompa> bipolar: i get sometimes timeout on server though
<thompa> most noticibly , in some thing like bzflag, it has to sit some 30 secs before its online
<thompa> lots of lag
<bipolar> thompa: hmmm... wireless?
<thompa> yes, and i just did another traceroute 4.130ms
<thompa> i think its acpi
<bipolar> thompa: interferance maybe.... try running a cable to your box and see if it goes away.
<thompa> good point
<thompa> im going to shut off wireless, brb
<bipolar> k
<thompa> bipolar: i cant enable eth1, netwrok settings also crashes when i do
<ninHer> hi all
<thompa> at least the wireless works
<bipolar> thompa: bah... eth1 is wired?
<bipolar> thompa: has eth1 ever been configured?
<thompa> yes, if i click configure, i get crash window
<bipolar> thompa: don't do it there. edit /etc/network/interfaces
<bipolar> thompa: it's all dhcp, right?
<thompa> yes
<bipolar> thompa: yeah, just edit that file. see what it says for iface eth1, if it's there.
<bipolar> thompa: if eth1 is not there at all, add 'iface eth1 inet dhcp' to the end of the file.
<thompa> no eht1 is not there, can i use same line as eth0,?
<thompa> RIGHT
<bipolar> thompa: :)
<bipolar> thompa: then after you save the file, run 'sudo ifup eth1'
<bipolar> thompa: you might want to deactivate eth0 first
<bipolar> ifdown eth0
<thompa> do i need auto eth1? eth0 has it
<bipolar> thompa: the 'auto' line tells the network system what to start on boot. don't touch it until you know what you want.
<thompa> brb
<ziza> hi
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> Why doesn't Ubunt have built in MIDI playback?
<ziza> maybe it needs a codec?
<noteventime> No, a squencer
<noteventime> sequencer*
<noteventime> Or however it is spelled ^^
<thompa-B> bipolar: thanks for the help
<ziza> well, i don't know much about MIDI anyway :)
<thompa-B> still there is some lag, im going to try again with a live cd
<visik7> finally I got decent gtk1 theme and font
<dennis_p> Hi Riddell, I'm getting a new harddisk for my beige powermac g3 233MHz is there a dapper CD I should try-out?
(Riddell/#kubuntu) dennis_p: you can test the flight 5 candidate in an hour or two
(snikker/#kubuntu) my network connection work only if i run: "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.10. broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up" (interfaces file is ok)
(snikker/#kubuntu) what mean?
(dennis_p/#kubuntu) wow nice service :-), but the drive has not arrived yet
<snikker> no ones?
<ubuntu> hello, I wuse Kubuntu LIVE-CD. I want to mount 2 hds. In "disk & filesystems", they are not enabled an i want to enable, but the "modify..."-fields are greyed out :-( How to mount them.
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> do i need admin/root rights?
<ubuntu> how to have them with the live-cd?
<Tm_T> ubuntu: sudo su
<Tm_T> and then mount --help
<dipnlik> what is the program that locks the screen in kde?
<ubuntu> Tm_T: tryed that but it didn't mount...
<ubuntu> it said
<ubuntu> "hda1 is already mounted
<ubuntu> or is busy
<ubuntu> something like that...
<ubuntu> but the HD IS NOT mounted
<Tm_T> ok then..
<ubuntu> then what ?
<ubuntu> :-)
<bipolar> thompa-B: it's working?
<thompa-B> bipolar: not really working as well as it should, its sometimes slow
<bipolar> thompa-B: hmm... and wireless is down and not being used, right?
<thompa-B> right
<syzgod> how can i activate the scroll button mouse for using in kde?
<bipolar> thompa-B: hmmm.... and only on this machine? not on others on the network?
<thompa-B> i think so. ill have to check that,
<thompa-B> bipolar: i just tried sending some emails and it waited about a minute
<thompa-B> im going to try changing desktop environments, who knows
<bipolar> thompa-B: that really sounds like a dns issue. if it hangs for a while, then sends all the data quickly, it sounds like it's a slow dns lookup. weird
<ubuntu> ok, i just read on the internet that mounting harddisks with live-cd is NOT possible at all :-( :-( :-(
<thompa-B> bipolar: well to be sure im going to try a live cd of something first, what do you think?
<bipolar> ubuntu: thats not true
<thompa-B> then maybe i should call comcast
<bipolar> thompa-B: that would prove out software. check your other machines for slowdowns first.
<thompa-B> right, ill be back later this afternoon if your curious
<thompa-B> thanks again
<bipolar> no thompa-B
<bipolar> no prob*
<bipolar> ubuntu: as long as the modules are in the live cd dist for mounting IDE disks and for the file system you want access to, you can mount a hard disk on a directory from a live cd. I've done it many times.
<noteventime> ubuntu: Although NTFS support isnt on the LiveCD, as far as i know anyway.
<bipolar> noteventime: that's probbly ubuntu's problem.
<bipolar> ubuntu: knopix has it if you need to do some recovery work.
<marseillai> Riddell: i don't know if you have enough time for this and you must be borrow about xgl question but i think it would be a good idea to make a Kubuntu live cd using Xgl with kde-compiz, kdm, and kde-window-decorator when it'll work with xgl! it'll make promotion for kubuntu and show that xgl work with kde too and not only gnome!
<ubuntu> bipolar: i know
<ubuntu> but i'm talking about the kubuntu live-cd
<ubuntu> at least not ntfs
<ubuntu> or did you manage to mount it?
<Riddell> marseillai: I don't expect xgl to work with kde for a while
<marseillai> Riddell: because of kde-window-decorator ?
<Tm_T> because it's not done to work in KDE
<marseillai> Riddell: because on my dapper partition it works! it's not simple to do, not everything work but it works
<Riddell> marseillai: yes, and xgl generally is unreliable to work
<Tm_T> aye
<marseillai> oki
<noteventime> Apt, could use a new version of Crystal Space
<ubuntu> bipolar, noteventime: so it's definately NOT possible to mount a hd (ntfs!) with the kubuntu live-cd?
<noteventime> As far as i know no
<ubuntu> without having to modify it?
<bipolar> ubuntu: try 'modprobe ntfs' and see if the module exists.
<noteventime> marseilla: You can use XGL with kde
<noteventime> marseilla: Just use the gnome-window-decorator
<noteventime> marseilla: If you by Xgl mean compiz
<ubuntu> that's what i get:
<ubuntu> FATAL: Error inserting ntfs (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko): Operation not permitted
<ubuntu> ubuntu@x1-6-00-30-4f-11-c9-45:~$ sudo modprobe ntfs
<ubuntu> ubuntu@x1-6-00-30-4f-11-c9-45:~$
<noteventime> sudo ;)
<ubuntu> yeah i did it
<bipolar> ubuntu: that looks like it loaded.
<bipolar> ubuntu: so, now try mounting the drive to a directory
<ubuntu> ok
<marseillai> noteventime: i know! but i wonder to see a kubuntu livecd and it seems it's not a plan
<johnathana> ubuntu: try lsmod | grep ntfs
<noteventime> ahhh, you could make one ^^
<marseillai> t1! j'ai du mal avec l'anglais moi en ce moment
<ubuntu> FATAL: Error inserting ntfs (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko): Operation not permitted
<ubuntu> ubuntu@x1-6-00-30-4f-11-c9-45:~$ sudo modprobe ntfs
<ubuntu> ubuntu@x1-6-00-30-4f-11-c9-45:~$
<ubuntu> i get this as always :-( :
<ubuntu> mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/hda1 busy
<ubuntu> but it's not mounted...
<bipolar> ubuntu: what commands are you using to mount?
<ubuntu> sudo mount
<bipolar> ubuntu: whats the entire command?
<ubuntu> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc /media/hda1
<bipolar> ubuntu: you are trying to mount an entire drive, you need to pick a partition.
<ubuntu> jonathana: i get this when typing what you suggested: "ntfs                   92016  0"
<ubuntu> well i have no partition
<ubuntu> just 2 hds
<bipolar> ubuntu: IE... *not* /dev/hdc
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> there is always partitions
<bipolar> ubuntu: trust me... there is a partition...
<Tm_T> or there's no data
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> so what then?
<Tm_T> if just one, it's 1
<ubuntu> hda1?
<bipolar> ubuntu: use fdisk to check. run fdisk, then hit 'p' <enter> to list them.
<Tm_T> for example yes
<johnathana> ubuntu: ntfs driver is loaded
<bipolar> ubuntu: fdisk /dev/hdc
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> Unable to open /dev/hdc
<ubuntu> it says
<bipolar> ubuntu: are you sure its /deb/hdc then?
<noteventime> Are you sure /dev/hdc is your HD?
<ubuntu> yes or hdc1
<ubuntu> but i get the same
<bipolar> ubuntu: is it the only hard drive on the system?
<noteventime> hdc1 is a partition ;)
<noteventime> i think
<ubuntu> no, i have hdc and hdd
<bipolar> ubuntu: /dev/hdc is the primary IDE drive on the secondary IDE chanel.
<ubuntu> hehe
<ubuntu> i tried again
<ubuntu>  with sudo
<ubuntu> that's what i get
<bipolar> ubuntu: that would do it...
<bipolar> what do you get?
<ubuntu> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 4866.
<ubuntu> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<ubuntu> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<ubuntu> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<ubuntu> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<ubuntu>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<bipolar> ignore that.
<johnathana> ubuntu: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<ubuntu> johnathana
<ubuntu> and then?
<johnathana> ubuntu: works?
<ubuntu> i get "drive type"
<johnathana> you get error?
<ubuntu> ah no sorry i get an error :-(
<johnathana> can you tell me you r /etc/fstab file
<ubuntu> what's that exactly :-)?
<ubuntu> i have the live-cd
<johnathana> no matter
<johnathana> type sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> sudo: gedit: command not found
<ubuntu> ?
<johnathana> type sudo kate /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> yep did worked
<johnathana> so?
<ubuntu> should i paste it?
<johnathana> yes
<ubuntu> ubuntu@x1-6-00-30-4f-11-c9-45:~$ sudo kate /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> /usr/bin/iceauth:  creating new authority file /root/.ICEauthority
<ubuntu> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ubuntu> Xlib: No protocol specified
<ubuntu> kdeinit: Can't connect to the X Server.
<ubuntu> kdeinit: Might not terminate at end of session.
<ubuntu> Creating link /root/tmp-x1-6-00-30-4f-11-c9-45.
<bipolar> lol
<ubuntu> flooder i am :-)
<robotgeek> ubuntu, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bipolar> ubuntu: don't paste so much
<ubuntu> ok sorry
<johnathana> no that
<johnathana> the contencts of the file
<bipolar> ubuntu: it's ok. uran00b :P
<ubuntu> hehe
<ubuntu> don't make fun
<bipolar> ubuntu: we all started there. :)
<johnathana> ubuntu: sudo cat /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> the kate windows opened with an error
<johnathana> ubuntu: ok try sudo cat /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> ok
<ep> What is KDE's office package, koffice?  I've been using Openoffice.  Should I try this also.  I reads OpenDocument files, right?   Does it run anything in the background?   I hate a bunch of stuff running that I don't use.
<robotgeek> ep: try it and find out?
<bipolar> ep: eh... koffice isn't as full featured as OpenOffice. its getting better, but for interoperabilities sake I'd stick with openoffice.
<noteventime> ep: kword is nice, although i sometimes like OO better
<bipolar> ep: but by all means, try it out. it doesn't cost anything... :)
<ep> ok
<ubuntu> johnathana: what should happen ?
<ep> thanks
<Gentix> I want to browse a network share with smb4k but I get the error smbmnt must be installed suid root ......
<bipolar> Gentix: don't use that.
<bipolar> Gentix: in konq, use smb:/<server>
<Gentix> <server>?????
<johnathana> ubuntu: this command shows the content of the file
<bipolar> Gentix: or, better yet, if the server is a linux server runing samba, use fish:/ to access via ssh.
<bipolar> Gentix: yeah. replace <server> with the name or IP of the server
<Gentix> it's a true windows share
<ubuntu> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot / auto noatime 0 0
<ubuntu> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<ubuntu> when i type this i get that in terminal window:
<at1as> Melsen: You could do a ping sweep using nmap or you could do some sort of nmblookup...
<johnathana> ubuntu: ok
<ubuntu> and now ?
<ubuntu> :-)
<johnathana> ubuntu: you have two hd?
<ubuntu> yes
<johnathana> type dmesg | grep hda
<johnathana> and tell me what you get
<ubuntu> get that:
<ubuntu> [4294690.912000]      ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA
<ubuntu> [4294691.584000]  hda: SAMSUNG DVD R/RW SH-W08A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<ubuntu> [4294695.289000]  hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache
<johnathana> ubuntu: your hd is SATA
<johnathana> ?
<ubuntu> to be honest, i don't now :-(
<johnathana> ubuntu: type dmesg | grep sda
<johnathana> and tell me
<_lucas> Hi. How do I install the flash plugin in konqueror?
<ubuntu> johnathana, nothing happens
<johnathana> ubuntu: type dmesg | grep ide1 and tell me
<ubuntu> [4294690.912000]      ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA
<ubuntu> [4294692.363000]  Probing IDE interface ide1...
<ubuntu> [4294692.933000]  ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
<ubuntu> is it ide then?
<HymnToLife> !tell ubuntu about pastebin
<johnathana> ubuntu: no, last command :)   type  dmesg | grep hd  and tell me
<ubuntu> it's ok to put it in the chat?
<_lucas> Hello, any idea on how to install flash in konqueror?
<johnathana> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10128 here
<johnathana> ubuntu: ok I see it
<HymnToLife> !tell _lucas about flash
<johnathana> ubuntu: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /media/
<_lucas> cheers HymnToLife
<ubuntu> what is my hd now? sata?
<johnathana> ubuntu: it's parallel ata
<johnathana> PATA
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> so typed it in
<johnathana> ubuntu: type  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /media/   and tell me about error
<ubuntu> mount: /dev/hdd1 already mounted or /media/ busy
<ubuntu> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdd1 is mounted on /media
<Tompok> ubuntu, cd /media then type ls
<Tompok> is anything there?
<marseillai> ubijtsa: fuser -mauv /dev/hdd1
<johnathana> ubuntu: type mount and tell me
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot on / type auto (rw,noatime)
<ubuntu> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<ubuntu> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<ubuntu> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<ubuntu> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<ubuntu> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<ubuntu> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<ubuntu> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<ubuntu> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<ubuntu> /dev/hdd1 on /media type ntfs (rw)
<HymnToLife> second time
<HymnToLife> !tell ubuntu about pastebin
<johnathana> ubuntu: /dev/hdd1 on /media type ntfs (rw)
<ubuntu> i know hymntolife
<Tompok> ubuntu, that drive is already mounted
<robotgeek> ubuntu: can you please use the pastebin if you are pasting anything over 2 lines
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> johnathana: should i type "/dev/hdd1 on /media type ntfs (rw)"?
<Tompok> wtf
<Tompok> ubuntu, what are you tying to do exactly?
<ubuntu> mount my disc
<Tompok> just access that drive?
<Tompok> its mounted!
<ubuntu> but they are not mounted
<Tompok> yes it is
<ubuntu> hmm
<ubuntu> so where?
<Tompok> do this
<johnathana> ubuntu: your hd is mounted !!!!!!
<Tompok> cd /media
<Tompok> and then type ls
<_lucas> cu
<ubuntu> get this: bash: cd: /media: Permission denied
<Tompok> wtf
<Tompok> ok
<ubuntu> johnathana: where can i access it ??
<Tompok> ubuntu
<Tompok> just do this
<Tompok> umount /dev/hdd1
<Tompok> tell me when you've done that
<johnathana> ubuntu: Tompok said you
<chx> i have http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/600026 this for sources.list and apt does not do upgrade for me
<johnathana> ubuntu: cd /media ; ls
<chx> for quite a long time i have no upgrades :( despite update run fine
<Tompok> johnathana, he tried that it said access denied, probably because /media isnt where it should be mounted to
<Tompok> i might be wrong
<ubuntu> johnatana: i get this when typing cd /media: bash: cd: /media: Permission denied
<chx> for eg. i have 2.67ubuntu19 and i think it should be 2.67ubuntu20
<Tompok> ubuntu, umount /dev/hdd1
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> with sudo
<Tompok> yes
<ubuntu> done
<Tompok> no errors?
<ubuntu> no
<Tompok> alright
<Tompok> as a normal user do this mkdir /ntfs
<leafw> did anyone ever got an external display to work in a laptop running breezy?
<ubuntu> tompok: just letting you know: i just want to mount it read-only,. as i'm with the live-cd ;-)
<Tompok> ....
<johnathana> ubuntu: for last time
<bipolar> anyone know any kde tools for keeping an encryped list of passwords and/or files? I'm looking for something simple to use without getting into loopback devices and such :)
<ubuntu> nothing
<Tompok> nothing what?
<ubuntu> done it with sudo
<Tompok> did you do mkdir /ntfs
<ubuntu> ok?
<bipolar> leafw: yep. and dapper. ati chipset?
<Tompok> omg
<Tompok> just answer my question
<leafw> bipolar: powerpc, this is a powerbook
<Tompok> did you do "mkdir /ntfs" as a normal user?
<bipolar> leafw: hmmm.... mines a dell. can't comment on the powerbook. :\
<johnathana> ubuntu: listen to me for a while  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /media
<leafw> bipolar: so what is the logic of the whole thing, do I have to setup the display in the xorg.conf, or there are auto tools?
<ubuntu> tompol: mkdir: cannot create directory `/ntfs': Permission denied
<leafw> bipolar: does one need to reboot the computer, or just plug and play?
<johnathana> ubuntu: then sudo cd /media ; ls
<Tompok> oh i forgot your using the livecd
<Tompok> nvm
<bipolar> leafw: depends on how you want to do it. You can set up dual head (major PITA) or you can just switch to the external monitor and shut the screen off. X should just work then.
<leafw> bipolar: I need the dual head
<Tompok> johnathana, he already had it mounted before and couldnt read it
<ubuntu> johnatana: i get this:
<leafw> bipolar: the point of the setup is to "enlarge" my screen, so I don't want a copy, but extra screen space
<ubuntu> sudo: cd: command not found
<ubuntu> Bilder  Desktop  Dokumente  Downloads  Musik  share
<Tompok> k so its mounted...
<johnathana> ubuntu: then  sudo ls /media
<bipolar> leafw: ok then. the only thing I can tell you is google for "dual head" and the model of your laptop. I'm working from my dell 600m right now with that setup, but I can't help with your's :\
<leafw> ok bipolar, thanks
<ubuntu> johnathana: it's listing it's content! :-D
<Tompok> no crap
<bipolar> leafw: the specific technology you are going to be useing is called 'xinerama' so adding that to the google search might help.
<johnathana> ubuntu: amen
<bipolar> leafw: note that if you are going to use ATI's binary drivers, xinerama is not what to use. I don't know if they make PPC drivers though.
<leafw> bipolar: I have just found a webpage that suggests a setup, including xinerama
<leafw> we'll see!
<ubuntu> johnathana: where can i access it then?
<leafw> http://ozlabs.org/~jk/docs/mergefb/
<ubuntu> for example to play music
<johnathana> ubuntu: always remember that your ntfs partition is hdd1
<Tompok> the path is /media
<ziza> !hibernate
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ziza
<bipolar> leafw: cool. good luck! multihead is one of the weak points when it comes to X. It's almost always possible, but a PITA to get working.
<johnathana> ubuntu: you are using kde?
<ubuntu> ok, thanks, but when i type /media
<ubuntu> in konqueror -> no enough rights to acces
<ubuntu> johnathana: yes
<Tompok> ubuntu sudo chmod 777 /media
<johnathana> ubuntu: sudo konqueror /media
<johnathana> Tompok: I can handle this
<Tompok> why would he want to run konq under high privlege?
<Tompok> thats a pain in the arse
<johnathana> Tompok: he is using live cd
<johnathana> Tompok: I just show a way
<Tompok> Ya he can still chmod a directory so you he can just open up his media player and add all his music to his playlist
<johnathana> Tompok: chmod 7777 in a read only partition don't work
<ubuntu> johnatana: i typed it
<Tompok> then chown it
<johnathana> ubuntu: and?
<chx> the other day I found Kompose. Other Mac OS X goodness ported to KDE? :)
<ubuntu> empt konqueor wwindow opened
<leafw> chx: baghira
<leafw> chx: gives you the same window decorations and buttons.
<Tompok> johnathana, have fun "helping" jim :)
<chx> leafw: thanks. and the nice taskbar or whatever Mac OS X calls it?
<johnathana> ubuntu: type in the url  /media
<leafw> the "dock" ?
<leafw> chx: you can configure the kde kicker to look like it, to some extent
<chx> leafw: probably yes
<ubuntu> johnathana: "protocol is not supported"
<Tompok> chx, ksmoothdock, kxdocker
<leafw> see the baghira website in "Advanced"
<Tompok> there is a bunch of docks
<chx> leafw: with that icons that change their size on mouseover?
<leafw> chx: never heard of that
<Tompok> chx, install ksmoothdocker or kxdocker
<Tompok> ops
<Tompok> ksmoothdock
<johnathana> ubuntu: then file:///media/
<ubuntu> same thing
<chx> Tompok: is there a page which contains all these Mac OS X alike (kompose, baghira, dockers etc) stuff?
<johnathana> ubuntu: then only /
<Tompok> chx, um not specifically, try kde-look.org
* chx wets his pants over ksmoothdock
<ubuntu> johnatana when i opened the konqueror window i received an error:
<mijndert> ugh, what does the output of 'cat /proc/uptime' mean? the numbers that is
<ubuntu> MIME-Typ not found
<Tompok> heh
<johnathana> ubuntu: press F9
<johnathana> ubuntu: you 'll see the root tree in the left
<chx> Tompok: you know, ksmoothdock is on kde-apps and baghira is on kde-looks and kompose is tucked away in other
<ubuntu> johnathana: nothing happenswhen pressing F9
<Tompok> chx, ya there isn't just one site that I know of that contains the osx stuff
<johnathana> ubuntu: in the konqueror window
<ubuntu> johnathana: in the normal konqueror windows the root tree appears but not in the one opened with "sudo konqueror /media"
<AnObfuscator> Kubuntu 5.10 is the 2.6.12 kernel, right?
<johnathana> ubuntu: sudo konqueror
<johnathana> ubuntu: then try again
<ubuntu> same error
<ubuntu> "mime type not ofund..."
<ubuntu> no tree
<chx> Tompok: let's assume I would like ot help in having one
<johnathana> ubuntu: even if you type / as url
<Tompok> having one of what?
<ubuntu> johnathana: when opening sudo konqueror i get this error
<ubuntu> every time
<johnathana> ubuntu: ok
<Tompok> ubuntu hit alt+f2 and type kdesu konqueror
<chx> Tompok: having a "make KDE like Mac OS X"
<Tompok> chx, a website?
<ubuntu> johnathana: it did work
<ubuntu> now
<ubuntu> i retried
<chx> Tompok: aye
<johnathana> ubuntu: Thank Tompok
<ubuntu> no  i mean with sudo konqueror
<ubuntu> but it also worked with the hint of tompok
<ubuntu> thanks tompok ;-)
<johnathana> ubuntu: then thank me ;)
<ubuntu> thanks both
<ubuntu> so what now
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> working now
<ubuntu> typed media
<ubuntu> and it opened
<ubuntu> THANKS jonathana!
<johnathana> ubuntu: have fun bye
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> what are the steps for next time?
<ubuntu>  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /media/ and then sudo konqueror?
<_marco> cuniu
<johnathana> ubuntu: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /media/ -o umask=022
<ubuntu> and then it shpuld work without sudo konqueror?
<johnathana> ubuntu: then open konqueror as normal user and should work
<ubuntu> ok nice!
<ubuntu> what's unmask for?
<johnathana> ubuntu: do you know anything about permissions?
<ubuntu> nope :-)
<johnathana> ubuntu: then you have to find.... ;)
<ubuntu> ok i understand i'll let you alone now
<ubuntu> thanks anyway
<mijndert> You can put it in your FSTAB of you like, read UbuntuGuide for instructions on that :)
<Tompok> mijndert, hes on a livecd
<mijndert> Oh I didn't know. Sorry :)
<Tompok> np
<mijndert> just got back home heh
<ubuntu> ok, i will test kubuntu and maybe install, then i will comeback to flood the channel
<ubuntu> :-)
<ubuntu> no i will google and read FAQs first
<mijndert> lol good
<StyXman> hi all
<heinkel_111> hi :)
<StyXman> I'm having problems printing in a smb-shared printer. I can use smbclient to reach it, it accepts my passwd, I can consult the queue, but I can't make cups send a job to it. trying the test page I get a niced cups eating all the free cpu that there is.
<thompa> bipolar: hi!
<thompa> i ran some more simple tests
<bipolar> thompa: hi
<thompa> i tried a live cd of a deb distro and wired, pages in konqeror were coming up in 5 secs
<bipolar> thompa: interesting.
<thompa> the other 3 computers are also same speed, each running different linuxes
<bipolar> thompa: so it's a config issue or a bug in something.
<thompa> im running dapper flight 5 on the one in question
<thompa> it does boot faster though
<bipolar> thompa: I really don't know where to start, and right now I'm trying really hard to wrap my head around LDAP, Kerberos, and how they work together. I'm having a hell of a time of it.
<thompa> a web page will hesitate for 10 seconds, start to load and halt at 66%, then again it sticks at 98%
<bipolar> I'm on my 2nd can of Red Bull and very slowly making progress. Hope I get it before I run out of this 4 pack. :P
<thompa> get some herbal tee dude!
<thompa> 4 of those will kill you
<bipolar> thompa: that sounds like an IP issue. Somthing is making the network lag. but it's only your box. bah!
<bipolar> thompa: I've done 6.... still here. :)
<bipolar> thompa: i've also done 4 quad shot expressos in a row.
<bipolar> thompa: that was wild. I got a lot done, but basicly collapsed after 4 hours.
<thompa> i usually do about 3 cups a day coffee
<thompa> im going to try a different window manager, maybe xfce, but i know its the same
<belo> hi
<heinkel_111> guys & gals...where do i find the best guide to /etc/fstab syntax, permissions, filesystems etc?
<heinkel_111> ./etc/fstab editing is my chore today
<belo> sorry, but do u guys have some experience with PPC kubuntu?
<leafw> bipolar: it WORKS! I have an extended desktop into the external monitor! AHHHH! MAGIC!
<leafw> bipolar: the website http://ozlabs.org/~jk/docs/mergefb/ proved most useful (I have a powerbook), but it's not necessary to compile or download any extra stuff.
<bipolar> leafw: wow... thats a hell of a lot quicker then I got it. maybe mine is just a dificult model.
<leafw> bipolar: well, this one had DVI output, but apparently the driver handles it (I didn't have to do anything about it)
<bipolar> leafw: I needed the closed source ati drivers too...
<leafw> bipolar: I was lucky then, no drivers needed other than the defaults.
<bipolar> leafw: awesome. 'gratz!
<leafw> :)
<leafw> and this is Xorg 6.8, which still is not as polished in this respect as 7.0
<leafw> I can't wait for Dapper, there are some many tiny glitches that need fixing
<belo> hello any expirience with PPC ubuntu, I cant mount LiveCD...
<leafw> for example, I have the extra desktop on top of the laptop's; if I put it on the side, the laptop's screen scrolls, which is annoying (different vertical lenghts)
<leafw> belo: I run breezy-ppc
<belo> leafw and do u know how to boot it
<belo> leafw: just restart the computer with mounted DVD (yeah and its a combined DVD)
<belo> leafw: ?
<leafw> yes
<leafw> well, I always used a live CD, not a live DVD (does it exist?)
<belo> leafw: mmnt
<leafw> belo: just restart with the liveCD in. Make sure it's the ppc live CD !
<belo> leafw: Both live (runs off the CD) and install versions are available. The DVDs are combined live and install.
<belo> leafw: ...,but I've done that...computer pulled that DVD out and booted the system normally
<leafw> never heard, and I've never used them. The Breezy live CD works very well in every ppc I've tried (a powerbook, an ibook, and an old newworld powermac)
<leafw> belo: maybe you need to reboot and hold the C key to boot from the CD
<leafw> depends on your Firmware configuration.
<heinkel_111> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-262-1  <----means i should patch my kubuntu installation?
<belo> leafw: where can I setup OpenFirmware?? or just start that boot sequence manually
<frank_> heinkel_111: just do an update with adept
<belo> leafw: because holding C dont work either
<leafw> belo: openfirware is not very easy to learn, I would just boot holding the C key.
<heinkel_111> frank_: the update button, that's all?
<leafw> if it's a DVD maybe it's different? Lookup the booting magic keys on google
<belo> leafw: I'll try again
<belo> leafw: thanx
<belo> :-)
<leafw> you're welcome
<heinkel_111> frank_: ?
<frank_> heinkel_111: fetch updates, full upgrade, commit
<heinkel_111> :)
<heinkel_111> thank you very much!
<frank_> heinkel_111: no problem
<frank_> heinkel_111: If you never did this, maybe you have a bunch of packages to upgrade
<heinkel_111> i just saw that ;)
<frank_> heinkel_111: in the next version of kubuntu there will be an icon that alerts of security updates
<heinkel_111> as an official n00b I am amazed that this is a lot smoother than a windows upgrade :P
<frank_> heinkel_111: I wouldn't want to only have a modem connection though ;)
<heinkel_111> no problem..i have 7Mbit/s download
<frank_> heinkel_111: I have something in that range too. It's pretty amazing
<frank_> 6.1 Mbit/s I think
<clem_yeats> hi there
<clem_yeats> simple question...
<clem_yeats> how can I follow the builds of kubuntu ?
<clem_yeats> I mean ... some kind of Unstable branch ?? :)
<frank_> clem_yeats: there is one but
<frank_> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<frank_> clem_yeats: but it can be very unstable
<clem_yeats> you don't recommend it ?
<clem_yeats> I'm quite happy with breezy... I was just being curious.
<clem_yeats> little things like firefox 1.07--> 1.5.. and all
<frank_> clem_yeats: probably more than debian unstable. I wouldn't recommend it for daily use
<clem_yeats> ok
<frank_> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<frank_> clem_yeats: and dapper will be released in one month
<clem_yeats> yes.
<clem_yeats> ok, you convinced me.
<clem_yeats> patience is a vertue.
<clem_yeats> :)
<clem_yeats> thanks for your answers.
<frank_> clem_yeats: you can try dapper if you have an extra partition to install it to or with vmware or something like that
<clem_yeats> when dapper is released, can I just point to it using sources.list and upate like that ?
<frank_> clem_yeats: yep
<clem_yeats> ok.
<clem_yeats> and there's no kind of "testing" between breezy and dapper is there ?
<frank_> clem_yeats: no. only breezy and dapper (maybe equivalent to experimental)
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't you think it could be interesting making a screenshots and post it to kde-look ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: of what?
<frank_> clem_yeats: you can install kde 3.5.1 in breezy if you want though
<Tonio_> Riddell: could be informative to get a real user feedback
<clem_yeats> oh yes.. I did that.
<Tonio_> Riddell: of the desktop design
<Riddell> sure, please do :)
<Tonio_> okay ;)
<tsdgeos> Riddell: today i noticed 3.5.1 packages for breezy make konqy identify as dapper ;-)
<Riddell> tsdgeos: hmm, interesting
<frank_> tsdgeos: that's true, I just checked
<clem_yeats> I though it was weird that kde3.5.1 was put on breezy.. after it was released....
<clem_yeats> but I'm glad at the same time though :) I love it :)
<frank_> clem_yeats: it's not official I think. it's a backport basically
<Bennnner> hi all, i was with ubuntu, i got it at 1024x768 by tricking with the xorg.conf file, i installed kubuntu, i cant get it in 1024x768... and now i cant edit the file with kate with the sudo command, tells me "ERROR: Commnucation problem with kate, it probably crashed"
<frank_> Bennnner: you can't open kate with sudo
<frank_> Bennnner: use  kdesu kate instead.   kdesu opens kde programs as root. You'll probably also have to kill the crashed kate process you have now
<Bennnner> good to know!! what is the command line for kill
<frank_> kill pid
<frank_> killall kate should do it too
<vikke> hi, i have a very irritating konqueror problem: when i open any konqueror window an error message display: Cannot find parent item file:///home in the tree. Internal error.
<frank_> vikke: when did that starts?
<vikke> do you mean when the problem started to show up?
<frank_> vikke: yeah
<vikke> im not sure, but awhile ago my konqueror stopped working, so i reinstalled it. I think its around then it started
<frank_> vikke: stopped working? that's strange. did you only install from ubuntu repositories?
<Bennnner> frank, when i have done changes to xorg.conf..  should i restart the cpu or ctrl-alt-bspace is enough
<frank_> Bennnner: ctrl-alt-backspace is aenough
<frank_> vikke: I think deleting   ~/.kde  would might fix it but you would also lose all of your kde settings
<vikke> ill check it out, thanks :)
<Bennnner> thanks frank, i am now able to correctly edit the file... but even if i write 1024x768 kne dont see that resolution... somes are changing but doesnt add this one
<elixir> hello
<cycus_zwisus> vikke, don't delete .kde!!!!!!!!
<frank_> Bennnner: what is the highest resolution you have available
<elixir> does anyone have Maya7.0 installed and working properly?
<Bennnner> 800x600
<cycus_zwisus> just copy it somewhere else
<frank_> Bennnner: I'm not sure.
<frank_> !tell Bennnner about fixres
<elixir> Maya7.0  ??? anyone
<clem_yeats> I'm trying easykubuntu at the moment... it's a bit spooky.. I chose all options :)
<clem_yeats> Maya as in the 3D soft ?? (also the name of my daughter) or the HTML viewer/editor...
<elixir> Yes Clem
<elixir> I have installed it but I can't get it to run
<clem_yeats> it costs a fortune doesn't it ? Did they go open-source ?
<clem_yeats> I didn't know it ran under linux.
<elixir> lol,,, no. It does cost a fortune
<Tonio_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=36409
<Tonio_> feedback required !
<clem_yeats> is it a linux version or are you trying to run it through wine, crossover.. etc. ?
<elixir> Yes it runs on linux.  I think it was originally unix based before pc's became capable of running it
<clem_yeats> oh ok..
<elixir> I have linux version
<clem_yeats> I've heard a lot of good things about it. I never used it though.
<elixir> I think since I am so new to linux that I might just be making a general mistake
<clem_yeats> what does it say ?
<tsdgeos> elixir: if you don't tell anything more it's difficult anyone can help you
<elixir> I installed it as per the installation guide (very poor I might add) but ...
<elixir> it shows up as installed in adept
<elixir> it is in the usr/aw/maya7.0/bin folder
<Bennnner> frank: THANKS you alot!, i'm now in 1024x768!! YES!
<Tompok> is kubuntu dapper f5 goign to be released today by any chance?
<elixir> I see what looks to be the executible (maya.bin)
<elixir> but I click it and it has no response
<frank_> Bennnner: you and the wiki did it, not me ;)
<elixir> I right click it and the permissions are set to root
<tsdgeos> elixir: run it from command line
<tsdgeos> and see if it says something
<clem_yeats> in a console elixir... chmod a+rx ./maya.bin
<arrinmurr> Tonio_: so that's the default theme/look in dapper?
<clem_yeats> and ./maya.bin
<Tonio_> arrinmurr: it is the actual
<Tonio_> I personnaly dislike and we want to get global opinion on this
<Tonio_> arrinmurr: what's your feeling ?
<Tonio_> arrinmurr: it can of course change before release depending the users idea
<arrinmurr> Tonio_: make the panel tiny and it will look much better ;)
<clem_yeats> tonio_ : it's not too bad. The background picture is not great though..
<arrinmurr> yeah, i think the background in breezy was quite nice
<elixir> Clem...  I tried that and it said no such file or directory
<clem_yeats> elixir.. you're not in the right directory then.
<clem_yeats> you need to cd first..
<clem_yeats> or to use absolute path..
<clem_yeats> type /usr/aw/maya7.0/bin/maya.bin
<elixir> ok I did that and it said operation not permitted
<clem_yeats> ok
<clem_yeats> type sudo /usr/aw/maya7.0/bin/maya.bin
<elixir> cannot open shared object file
<slow-motion_> re
<tsdgeos> elixir: which one?
<elixir> ok... I am in the directory in Konsole, and I can see the file(dir) if I type sudo maya.bin it says command not found
<tsdgeos> because it is
<tsdgeos> sudo ./maya.bin
<clem_yeats> . is not in the PATH by default...
<elixir> .. error while opening shared librabry
<tsdgeos> elixir: WHICH library
<elixir> sorry I am a total noob
<elixir> oh sorry Clem... libMaya.so
<tsdgeos> do a find -iname libMaya*
<clem_yeats> oh... does this need to be put in the ldconfig dir ?
<clem_yeats> or locate ...
<tsdgeos> locate will only work if he as run updatedb recently
<clem_yeats> it's a pity to have to all of that ... when Kubuntu uses such a great package management such as deb/apt..
<clem_yeats> yes.
<Blissex> clem_yeats: you mean RPM/Yum :-)
<leafw> anyone, the GCC 4.1 for breezy? I need the gcj to work properly ... haven't heard of the package being released at all for kubuntu!
<clem_yeats> do I ????
<tsdgeos> nah
* Blissex sees that <clem_yeats> is easily confused :-)
<clem_yeats> lol !!!
<clem_yeats> you got me :)
<tsdgeos> elixir: did you find where is libMaya.so located?
<elixir> yes.  usr/aw/maya7.0/lib/
<tsdgeos> elixir: do
<clem_yeats> tsdgeos : do you intend to make him add it to ldconfig.so.conf ?
<tsdgeos> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/aw/maya7.0/lib/ sudo ./maya.bin
<tsdgeos> clem_yeats: no need, you can use LD_LIBRARY_PATH ;-
<clem_yeats> oh ok..
<elixir> do I type that in the main maya7.0/bin directory?
<clem_yeats> yes
<Dasnipa`> man... i wish i had maya lol
<elixir> ok, so I got the same error while loading the shared libraries : libMaya.so
<tsdgeos> did you?
<tsdgeos> strange
<tsdgeos> that should have worked
<clem_yeats> did you miss a ; between the LD_... and sudo ..
<tsdgeos> or at least give you a different error :D
<tsdgeos> clem_yeats: no no, no ; is needed
<clem_yeats> ok
<tsdgeos> maybe the sudo is resetting the vars
<elixir> cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<tsdgeos> elixir:
<tsdgeos> can you do
<tsdgeos> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/aw/maya7.0/lib/ ldd ./maya.bin
<tsdgeos> and see how many not found library references the maya binary has?
<elixir> it found them all
<tsdgeos> then maybe sudo is resetting the bars
<tsdgeos> bars -> vars :D
<tsdgeos> try just
<tsdgeos> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/aw/maya7.0/lib/ ./maya.bin
<_redondos> hi
<_redondos> I have a question
<tsdgeos> hi
<tsdgeos> ask it
<_redondos> ok
<_redondos> I installed dapper drake
<_redondos> 4
<_redondos> the devel version
<_redondos> to see how it was going on
<_redondos> and I cant play avi files and mp3...
<elixir> ok... some success
<raphink-pbook> please take a time to get a look at http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=36409 and vote
<elixir> Error: default temp directory /usr/tmp does not have write permissions.
<_redondos> ???
<clem_yeats> _redondos : you need to get non-free codecs for this..
<tsdgeos> elixir: chmod 777 /usr/tmp
<tsdgeos> or even mkdir if it does not exist
<_redondos> yes.. but... this version comes with xine engine...
<_redondos> in hoary xine engine was perfect
<elixir> type that in the main /bin directory?
<clem_yeats> _redondos : but you can't expect ubuntu to come with mp3 and divx support...
<clem_yeats> _redondos : you'll always need to add it yourself.
<tsdgeos> elixir: wherever, the first / says you are going to do it in a non relative way
<_redondos> ok
<clem_yeats> _redondos : unless you choose to use stuff like Mepis, Linspire, or Microsoft Windows.
<_redondos> but what are the packages ??
<_redondos> clear
<elixir> ok...  no such file
<elixir> or dir
<clem_yeats> _redondos : have a look on the ubuntu wiki for unsupported formats
<_redondos> mmm...
<_redondos> mad ?
<tsdgeos> with the chmod? then create the dir with mkdir
<_redondos> ok
<clem_yeats> _redondos : they're easy to install once you find the proper wiki page.
<_redondos> thanks
<_redondos> ok
<clem_yeats> I think it's called "restricted formats"
<Snake__> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Snake__> Thats the page
<clem_yeats> else, you can use easy ubuntu, and easy kubuntu..
<clem_yeats> but they're based on breezy.
<elixir> what is the command to make dir??  is it mkdir tmp?
<Snake__> _redondos: theres your page
<_redondos> I didn't heard about that...
<_redondos> yeah
<tsdgeos> elixir: mkdir /usr/tmp
<_redondos> easy kubuntu..
<Snake__> elixir: mkdir /path/to/what/dir/here
<_redondos> all ilegal jajaja
<tsdgeos> maybe with sudo as you probably don't have enough privilegies
<clem_yeats> I've just tried easy kubuntu.. didn't find it great.. (it changed my amarok 1.3.8 to 1.3.5 :)).
<elixir> sorry for being totally lame about this
<clem_yeats> it's probably cool on a fresh install..
<Snake__> clem_yeats: thats what its made for
<clem_yeats> lame :) lol.. the pun with _redondos's mp3 problem "!!!
<tsdgeos> elixir: no prob, just try to understand what you are doing, not just type it and forget
<_redondos> jej
<elixir> thanks  :)
<elixir> Error: default temp directory /usr/tmp does not have write permissions.
<elixir> Ok.  it says Error: default temp directory /usr/tmp does not have write permissions.
<tsdgeos> elixir: ok, now do the chmod i told you
<tsdgeos> chmod 777 /usr/tmp
<clem_yeats> sudo chmod 777 /usr/tmp
<tsdgeos> that gives write read and execute perimsions to that dir to eveyone
<tsdgeos> yeah sudo
<raphink-pbook> ok seems nobody here is interested in kubuntu's default look. You'll get an ugly one then ;)
<Snake__> raphink-pbook: Huh
<tsdgeos> raphink-pbook: thanks ;-)
<Snake__> Ehat
<Snake__> What**
<raphink-pbook> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=36409 please give your opinion
<Snake__> I cant stand teh ugly. whatcha doin
<elixir> ok.  I got it to run, but I have to sort out my license (but that is a whole different shototing match)
<raphink-pbook> vote and post comments, please
<Snake__> Will do
<Snake__> :)
<elixir> will I have to run it from command line everytime
<tsdgeos> elixir: you can do a little script
<tsdgeos> and add that text i told you on it
<tsdgeos> and then double click on the script
<tsdgeos> but that is a bit "difficult"
<Snake__> raphink-pbook: Who do we have to complain to to get the KDE bar and what not customized
<tsdgeos> ask somebody to help you
<tsdgeos> bye!
<raphink-pbook> Snake__: put your comments there, we'll read them
<Snake__> raphink-pbook: alright
<raphink-pbook> Snake__: you can propose your ideas
<Snake__> raphink-pbook: I have no ideas aside from CHANGE IT and dont use the human colors
* Snake__ hates the brown
<raphink-pbook> we don't use the human colors in kubuntu
<Snake__> I noticed, thats one of the reasons I went with it ;)
<JakubS> that's good, brown looks shitty
<Snake__> JakubS: watch the language
<JakubS> let me rephrase then: brown looks ******
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> :)
<clem_yeats> blue is so common though...
<clem_yeats> could kubuntu experience some turquoise or something original ?
<Snake__> clem_yeats: Yes, but blue is also welcoming
<Snake__> clem_yeats: Blue is a color of acceptance, and purity
<Snake__> Hence why so many waterbottles use it ;)
<clem_yeats> hmm...
<clem_yeats> :)
<Snake__> clem_yeats: Im not just saying that as a opinion, thats the effect it has on the human brain
<JakubS> and it is simply easy on eyes
* Snake__ is almost a artist.... :)
<JakubS> better this than make it unique and weird looking
<clem_yeats> did you think of people who are not thinking with their brain ?
<clem_yeats> like... me ... ?
<Snake__> clem_yeats: were always thinking with our brains, colors do things to you subliminally
<Snake__> You can use certain colors to set moods
<clem_yeats> yes.. I suppose. It's a bit boring all this blue all the time though.
<pestilence> does anybody else use matlab in kde and have problems with it stealing focus when a new plot is generated?
<pestilence> it's really aggrivating
<Snake__> clem_yeats: well we could make it dark green.... (the color associated with wild :P)
<JakubS> clem_yeats: replace B and R wires in your vga<->monitor cable
<Snake__> LOL
<clem_yeats> seriously, the suse green, the ubuntu brown.. I really think they attract people, because they see something different.
<pestilence> i've tried setting the "focus stealing" prevention to "extreme", it doesn' tchange anything
<clem_yeats> LOL !! jakubs
<JakubS> clem_yeats: this kind of "attracting" is good maybe for first 5  minutes
<Snake__> clem_yeats: the suse green is more of a theme for to go with the whole chamilion thing
<Snake__> I propose hot pink.
<Snake__> :P
<clem_yeats> I don't know.. I'm not an expert. But blue's boring. WE WANT COLORS !! :)
<clem_yeats> lol
<HymnToLife> hot pink is a pain for the eyes :/
<JakubS> i propose turning monitor off to have perfect black theme :-)
<Snake__> clem_yeats: what color do you think would look good for ubuntu
<Snake__> HymnToLife: It was a joke :)
<HymnToLife> I hope so lol
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> HymnToLife: I had my theme as hot pink for a while, home built, it was pretty punk rock
<Snake__> Hehe
* Snake__ 's got the screenshot somewhere
<clem_yeats> Snake__ I really don't have a clue.. I wish it was a bit more original. I like the way Ubuntu went brown, even though I do like it myself.. (do I make sense) ?
<Snake__> I cannot stand the brown
<Snake__> Perhaps red and white.... you never seen a red distro
<Snake__> Red and not a white white, but a white with a slight tint to make it easy on the eyes
<clem_yeats> red.. it go more with a debian or freebsd...
<HymnToLife> or RH lol
<Snake__> HymnToLife: Na with redhat, then they would be overplaying it :P
<clem_yeats> kubuntu's always been blue, but maybe it could use some kind of original tint in the blue colors..
<clem_yeats> that's why I was suggesting turquoise.
<Snake__> HymnToLife: http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/6357/sweet23dr.jpg
<Snake__> Check that out
<clem_yeats> waoo... :)
<clem_yeats> that might be a bit too original though.. :)
<Snake__> Hehe
* Snake__ worked hard on that theme
<Snake__> I gave it to my sis
<HymnToLife> damn, I can hardly read the top panel's text lol
<clem_yeats> lol
<Snake__> Hang on ill show you a modern SS
<Snake__> This doesnt begin to show off my system, I got autohiding taskbars running all over the place
<elixir> blue has the shorted focal range thus it is easier on the eye.  I work in UI and Usibility. First rule
<elixir> the eye focuses very easily on blue... for obvious reasons
<clem_yeats> I've got blue eyes myself... handy to look at myself in the mirror.. easy on the eyes :)
<Snake__> lol
<elixir> lol... yes me too :)
<clem_yeats> women find it easy to look at me two.
<sledge> clem_yeats: Do you think people look at you in a funny way? :P
<Snake__> I got the human eyes..
<Snake__> :P
<clem_yeats> lol !
<JakubS> bah, mirror always break if i try to look into it
<Snake__> clem_yeats: wheres my current set up, im workin on a new one tho
<Snake__> http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/8612/untitled5tr1.jpg
<sledge> clem_yeats: I drive a blue car!
<sledge> clem_yeats: But it ain't no chick magnet. :(
<clem_yeats> lol
<Snake__> clem_yeats: I have autohiding taskbars in the bottom left, right hand corners, and a hiding media panel that drops down over my system tray/clock
<Snake__> Very usable, yet still sleek
<clem_yeats> my whife's redhair.. I feel like I can trust her.
<sledge> clem_yeats: HOT!
<sledge> clem_yeats: Redheads are redhot :D
<Snake__> oh gosh. bring it to -offtopic
<clem_yeats> so anyway.. I did mean to say something serious : I'd like to have a button for Konsole by default, next to Konqueror and Kontact.
<sledge> by default?
<clem_yeats> I can't stand these distribs which make it hard to find a console.
<clem_yeats> yes.
<sledge> Oh, I see what you mean.
<Snake__> clem_yeats: its always right at Alt+F2
<Snake__> :)
<clem_yeats> I like the idea of the console being accessible from the click:// protocol..
<admrl> http://admrlpix.tripod.com/screenie.png
<clem_yeats> maybe the default desk could do with some default superkaramba desklets as well....
<Snake__> More hot pinkness!?
<admrl> this is a screenshot of my desktop
<Snake__> admrl: not bad
* Snake__ cant stand icons tho
<elixir> thanks for your help clem.  I might ask you for help in the future
<elixir> bye for now
<acesso05> SPEAK PORTUGUESE?
<clem_yeats> damn... :)
<acesso05> ANY?
<elixir> :)
<clem_yeats> only kidding, my pleasure.
<Snake__> acesso05: TURN OFF THE CAPS k THANKS
<admrl> Snake__ icons or the desktop or the icons im using
<acesso05> ok.
<clem_yeats> admrl: if I want my desk to become just like that.. will you help me ?
<Snake__> acesso05: icons on the desktop
<Snake__> oops
<Snake__> admrl: **
<admrl> clem_yeats
<clem_yeats> admrl: cause.. I really do !!
<clem_yeats> it's really nice looking
<admrl> i will but ijust got a phone call
<acesso05> i dont speak english.
<acesso05> you speak portuguese?
<Snake__> !po
<ubotu> Snake__: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<admrl> i will b right back tho
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> acesso05: No, but there may be a channel for portuguese
<acesso05> ok
* Snake__ isnt sure what it is tho >.<
<acesso05> where is he?
<Parkotron> #ubuntu-br
<admrl> ok im back now
<Parkotron> or #ubuntu-pt
<Parkotron> Depending on your locale.
<admrl> Snake__ there are alot of files on my desktop that i use alot
<admrl> like im writing a script for an automated radio station for my school
<admrl> and my iconset
<admrl> i keep those on my desktop becuz it sucks having to open konqueror all the time
<Snake__> heh
<Snake__> admrl: CLI it!
<Snake__> :)
<admrl> i cant get vi to work like i had it in a different distro when i used vi so i stopped using it so i use kate
<Snake__> heh
<admrl> i never really got into vi i used nano before that
<Snake__> I dont like CLI text editors personally
<admrl> but if you use a colour scheme its amazing
<admrl> that was bash scripting that i was doing
<chulin> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<chulin> ke onda
<chulin> como va la cosa por aka??
<chulin> estoy recien config. el kub
<Snake__> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<chulin> una pregunta para uds:
<chulin> los repsitorios de la version 5.10 de breezy kubuntu esta actualizada??
<chulin> ok
<chulin> me cambio
<chulin> sorry
<admrl> clem_yeats: here is the wallpaper http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=35826
<jpatrick> ** please test amarok1.4-beta2 for Kubuntu Dapper x86 packages: http://tiber.tauware.de/~jpatrick/debs/amarok1.4-beta2/ - thanks
<Snake__> ARGH
<Snake__> Are you joking!
<Snake__> jpatrick: I just fought for 3 days to complie that stupid program
<dark_suic> mmm
* inteliwasp grabs popcorn
<dark_suic> why compiling when he is offering you the packages?
<jpatrick> Snake__: haha!
<Snake__> dark_suic: Because the packages wernt avalible
<dark_suic> :P
<Husio> Hi
<inteliwasp> hello
<Husio> i have a problem with cherrypy
<jpatrick> Snake__: well now they are
<Snake__> heh
<Snake__> jpatrick: the only problem with that beta is the vfat support (that ive seen so far)
<Snake__> Otherwise, it seems close to read to gold for me
<Husio> I've apt it, and everything is ok, but when I whant to run script, I have a message that there is no module named cherrypy :/
<Husio> any idea ? :-)
<Snake__> ready**
<ubuntu_test_thaf> Someone knows the ZETA OS here?
<Husio> someone used cherrypy ?
<jpatrick> Snake__: can you tell me if the gst0.10 is working in those packs?
<Snake__> jpatrick: I would if I ran it, but then I woiuld need to recomplie, im in breezy :)
<inteliwasp> Husio, have you tried the #ubuntu channel for help, sorry i'm still new to linux
<jpatrick> Snake__: damn
<Snake__> jpatrick: and its 3 hours a complie...so in conclusion, Not really :(
<Husio> my number is banned on #ubuntu... I have to restart pppo
<Snake__> Husio: why are you banned
<Husio> but I probably won't conect to freenode then
<Husio> Snake__ : no ide
<Husio> my IP isn't the same every time
<Snake__> Husio: Talk to seveas about it in #ubuntu-offtopic...
<jpatrick> Snake__: took ~30 minutes here
* inteliwasp wonders why husio got his nuber baned...
<Snake__> Husio: its in the same pool
<Snake__> jpatrick: Yea well im on a 700 mhz PC... :P
<Bennnner> I'm trying to install W32CODECS with http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/applications/w32codecs?s=codecs but when i type "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" says cant find w32codecs package
<Bennnner> any help?
<Snake__> Bennnner: you have to download it from the webpage, then install it with "sudo dpkg -i w32codecs" (or watever the package you downloaded is called)
<dark_suic> u need to add the repository where w32codecs are
<Snake__> dark_suic: is there a repo with it?
<dark_suic> plf have them
<dark_suic> i installed them from repos
<dark_suic> hangon a sec
<Skrot> hmm.. how's Xgl support with kubuntu (as in KDE)
<Snake__> Skrot: non existant in breezy
<Skrot> Using dapper
<Bennnner> dark-suic: i did it, and did update i can see the url when i type apt-get....
<Snake__> !+xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<dark_suic> Snake__, i think it's in backports aside from plf
<dark_suic> Bennnner, what repo did you add?
<Bennnner> snake: thanks... that's my last option... not yet familiar with files system & commands
<dark_suic> i have them in the repos, for sure
<Skrot> Snake__: Thanks. I'll check it out.
<Snake__> Bennnner: listen to dark_suic , hes got repos I didnt know existed :)
<Bennnner> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<Bennnner> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<dark_suic> Bennnner, downloading it just gets in console doing a single "dpkg -i w32codecs.deb"
<dark_suic> deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<dark_suic> deb-src ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<dark_suic> these are mine
<dark_suic> try them
<Bennnner> ok 2sec
<Bennnner> currently downloading... seems to work :)
<clem_yeats> hey there... I've got a weird problem..
<clem_yeats> my laptop ran out of batteries, since then my keyboard layout is totally messed up in X..
<clem_yeats> config file look alright though..
<clem_yeats> any idea ?
<Bennnner> seems to have completly installed, should i do something in kaffeine and others? because i tried a VCD(MPEG1) didnt work, and a AVI(No compressed) i hear the sound, but no video
<dark_suic> Bennnner, just make sure to restart kaffeine
<dark_suic> and it should work
<dark_suic> Bennnner, u use gstreamer or xine?
<Bennnner> not sure whats your talking abour
<dark_suic> in kaffeine
<dark_suic> go to options menu
<dark_suic> and there you should have an "engine" option
<dark_suic> there will appear gstreamer
<Bennnner> ah ok.. i see, in the button right is writed gstreamerpart
<dark_suic> do you have the kaffeine option????
<dark_suic> ok
<dark_suic> then install kaffeine-xine
<Bennnner> yes
<dark_suic> (with adept for example)
<dark_suic> ok
<dark_suic> then just select kaffeine instead of gstreamer
<dark_suic> (kaffeine is the xine engine)
<clem_yeats> anybody knows for my keyboard layout problem ?
<clem_yeats> I'm stuck in console :)
<Bennnner> thanks darksuic, i'll try that... im comming back in couple of minutes ill tell you if you're still there.. thanks alot
<clem_yeats> where is keyboard layout defined in KDE appart from xorg.conf ?
<frank_> clem_yeats: try setxkbmap -layout us
<clem_yeats> frank_ : ok
<clem_yeats> oh....
<clem_yeats> that's weird now.
<clem_yeats> I didn't change anything.
<clem_yeats> and it works.
<clem_yeats> the only thing I did was to remove the easykubuntu package.
<frank_> it fixed itself?
<clem_yeats> hmm...
<ciga> hi
<clem_yeats> that would indicate some kind of hardware problem would it ?
<frank_> clem_yeats: I don't know.
<clem_yeats> oh. I think I spotted something.
<clem_yeats> the character layout I got is the same as if I keep my Fn key pressed.
<ciga> is it good/secure/wise to go from breezy to dapper now? Or I should white?
<clem_yeats> maybe it was stuck..
<clem_yeats> ok, anyway.. thanks a lot for the help.
<clem_yeats> I was ready to panic :)
<frank_> ciga: I suggest waiting. dapper is still in development. there are no garantees that it will work well
<clem_yeats> I'll leave and log in again in X-mode..
* marseillai vous souhaite une bonne nuit!
<clem_yeats> re
<clem_yeats> I was talking to somebody before who showed us a screenshot of his desk.. showing transparency and nice looking things. Can't remember who it was...
<clem_yeats> oh.. it was admrl.
<chx> how could I remove those packages that are signed "rc" by dpkg -l ?
<clem_yeats_away> are there many chx ?
<chx> clem_yeats_away: not that many, why?
<chx> clem_yeats_away: that I asked the same in debian? yes I did
<Skrot> How can I tell kubuntu dapper to load the ipw2200 module with a extra parameter at boot (led=1)?
<clem_yeats_away> you can remove them by type sudo aptitude remove package1 package2 and so on...
<Red_Herring> Skrot: sudo modprobe ipw2200 led=1
<Red_Herring> first ya gotta remove it first
<clem_yeats_away> I didn't say anything about debian...
<Skrot> Red_Herring: At boot. Every time the machine boots i want it to use led=1
<Red_Herring> ah
<Red_Herring> even easier
<Red_Herring> sudo vim /etc/modules
<Red_Herring> i think
<clem_yeats_away> yep
<Red_Herring> hold on, dont use vim
<Red_Herring> nano
<Red_Herring> "sudo nano /etc/modules
<clem_yeats_away> matter of preference..
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> vim roolz :P
<Red_Herring> then add "ipw2200 led=1"
<Red_Herring> dark_suic: too true, but its hard to explain on irc
<dark_suic> loll, i know, don't mind :P
<Skrot> Red_Herring: Sure that'll to the trick? =)
<Red_Herring> yup
<Red_Herring> :-D <-- that sure!
<Skrot> hehe :D
<slow-motion> n8
<lextul> ohh amarok 1.4 b2 is out : http://www.kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta2/
<Red_Herring> ok, whats the difference?
<prague> hello
<Red_Herring> hi
<prague> do you have to edit inittab in order to boot ot command line? init 3 doesn't do anything.
<prague> *to
<Red_Herring> hrm, just hit ctrl-alt-backspace? :-P
<frank23> prague: the run levels are different
<frank23> prague: try init 1
<frank23> prague: init 1 is single user
<prague> yeah ok... brb
<prague> :)
<ziza> hello, is there a vmplayer specialist awake here? i'm trying to find a link to the vmware tools which i'd like to install on my guest OS (WinXP and Ubuntu Dapper Drake)
<frank23> ziza: it's in the vmware menu: install vmware tools
<Red_Herring> has someone made a XP thing for vmplayer?
<Red_Herring> i wanna borrow it ;-)
<frank23> Red_Herring: a what?
<Red_Herring> jkjk
<ziza> afaik this option is only available in vmware ws
<Red_Herring> well
<frank23> ziza: oh you have the player?
<Red_Herring> there is a free version of vmware, vmplayer
<Red_Herring> yeah
<ziza> yeah :)
<Red_Herring> has someone made XP for the player?
<frank23> ziza: maybe you can download vmware tools from the website.
<ziza> i think that's illegal
<Red_Herring> not if you own a legit copy of the OS
<ziza> well, i'm searching on the official website and the official forum already...
<Red_Herring> my parents got a legit copy of XP, so i am entitled to an XP image
<ciga> frank23: yes, I know dapper is under development, but I'd like to upgrade, not install from the start. Is that make a difference?
<Red_Herring> you cant upgrade from breezy to dapper now
<Red_Herring> but you can upgrade from flight 1 to flight X
<frank23> ziza: ciga you can upgrade to dapper now but if I were you, I would wait until the release in a month
<Red_Herring> frank23: not if shuttleworth gets his way:-P
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> it's not only mark ;)
<frank23> Red_Herring: I don't understand
<Red_Herring> i totally aggree with what mark wants
<Red_Herring> but 6 weeks is a bit much, unless you really wanna emphasize this release
<Bennnner> darksuic are you still there?
<Red_Herring> then again, i really have high hopes for dapper, at least in the ubuntu branch anyway, kubuntu still has some work to do
<frank23> Red_Herring: if your parents have a xp copy they're not using, you could put it in vmware
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:lextul] : Congrats to allee on membership | Amarok 1.4 beta 2, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta, kopete 0.12 beta 1 out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) http://tinyurl.com/q59ez | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Flight 5 not ready yet, grab daily CD instead
<frank23> Red_Herring: oh they want to delay the release? this one is big, 3 years support, maybe it's understandable
<Red_Herring> lextul: whattts the difference?
<yanis> hello world
<lextul> mom .
<Red_Herring> frank23: yeah, he really wannts to emphasize this release
<ziza> playing frozen-bubble on my guest Ubuntu Dapper Drake is really fun :)
<Bennnner> dark_suic are you there
<lextul> http://kopete.kde.org/roadmap.php
<HymnToLife> ziza> playing FB on whatever Linux distro is fun :D
<dark_suic> yep
<ziza> yeah but it's amazing that it runs smoothly in a VM!
<lextul> amarok 1.4b2 http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/multimedia/amarok/ChangeLog?rev=516027&view=markup
<ziza> and i can even shut down my VM, and restore the state at a later time, hibernation so to say :)
<Red_Herring> w00t
<Red_Herring> i like kopete
<Red_Herring> but i hate its irc plugin
<ziza> so i can continue playing FB from where I left! lol, what a cheater I am :D
<ciga> why there is no amarok 1.4b2 for breezy?
<Bennnner> dark_suic it works for the codecs, every file type ive opened works, but somes are very slow, or no sound
<Red_Herring> whens the next kubuntu meeting here gonna be?
<sledge> When it's done. (TM)
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> we arent gonna have another?
<dark_suic> Bennnner, i don't know
<dark_suic> maybe the codecs u need are even newer than what w32codecs supports
<dark_suic> try with videolan vlc or mplayer
<Snake__> ciga: You still around?
<Red_Herring> vlc = l33t
<lextul> and amarok for dapper is in german ;) (not like the old one 1.3..8 in the dapper repos)
<dark_suic> if u play them ok then it will probably be a weird thing
<Bennnner> yeah, i only tried kaffeine yet.. but doesnt matters a good step have been done..
<dark_suic> ye p:)
<dark_suic> i don't have problems with my videos with kaffeine though
<ciga> Snake__: expect an answer? ;)
<Red_Herring> i dont like kaffine, i hope dapper's is better, because kaffiene for breezy sucked
<Red_Herring> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Snake__> ciga: Yulp, The reason theres not amarok beta 2 is because of the taglibs, the one in the repos is 1.3, amarok requires 1.4
<frank23> Red_Herring: I use kaffeine-xine, its not that bad
<Red_Herring> allright, gstreamer in general
<Snake__> ciga: So you can get amarok beta 2 if you complie it up, but you need to also complie taglibs, and remove the old ones
<ziza> xine and mplayer are the only players that really work without complaints
<Bennnner> should i change some settings in the xine motor config? or by default is working great?
<dark_suic> Red_Herring, he has insatlled w32codecs
<ziza> on my system of course :)
<ciga> Snake__: I have the taglib, but amarok does not compile.
<frank23> Red_Herring: I know. gstreamer is horrible
<dark_suic> and i dont have any problem with a clear install of breezy and kaffeine
<Snake__> ciga: you have taglib 1.4?
<dark_suic> i havent changed anything
#kubuntu 2006-03-19
<ciga> Snake__: yup
<ciga> Snake__: from svn, too
<ciga> Snake__: but the error seem to be compiler related
<ciga> threadweaver.h:101: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of QMutex with no type
<ciga> and others.
<Snake__> !Qmutex
<ubotu> Snake__: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> Hmm
<Red_Herring> !dreamweaver
<ciga> g++ (GCC) 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<Snake__> ciga: can you pastebin the complie dialog?
<ciga> Snake__: sure.
<Red_Herring> !flashMX
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> ciga: and make, if possible?
<Snake__> ciga: pending where its bitching
<ciga> Snake__: http://amarok.pastebin.com/591343
<dennis_p> ping Tonio_
<norman> evening guys i installed kubuntu and i am very happy with it, but i was wondering if there is a tool for linux where i could search for dvd titles on isbn basis
<Red_Herring> hehehe, !english is funny, but totally innapropriate
<Tonio_> dennis_p: oui ?
<dennis_p> Hi looking the screenshots
<dennis_p> purple sidebar kmenu does not fit colorsceme
<norman> or doesn anybody know a good online isbn database for dvd's
<Snake__> ciga: looking
<Tonio_> dennis_p: I'm currently discussing with the graphist who did that, and it is a kind of bug
<dennis_p> I see three distinct schemes
<Tonio_> the renderring on his mac was completly different
<Snake__> ciga: sorry for slow replys. im helping some people shop for a laptop as well (im at work atm >.<)
<dennis_p> ah
<Tonio_> dennis_p: I'm not a graphist ;)
<Red_Herring> how does debian feel about ubuntu?
<Tonio_> I just posted to get users opinion
<dennis_p> I like light blue highlight color
<ciga> Snake__: :)
<Snake__> ciga: Hmmm..... I would take that to #amarok and ask them
<dennis_p> also like dark blue window outline color
<dennis_p> but not both together
<Snake__> ciga: you have build-essentails and whatnot right?
<dennis_p> make a choice
<dennis_p> I think the light blue as used for highlight would be best as you can't change all the icons of KDE to fit with  the dark blue
<Snake__> ciga: Hey man, I got a deb if you want to try it out....
<dottedline> norman: I guess nobody knows...
<Snake__> ciga: it was built the ghetto way, but its worth a shot?
<Snake__> (if your on i386)
<ciga> Snake__: well, I did not have build-essential, but now I have
<dennis_p> love the bootscreen, yeah it has no dithering. One would nver know color palet is limited
<norman> dottedline: yes i think you are correct :(
<Snake__> ciga: Ohhh okay, try now
<ciga> Snake__: but it is still the same.
<Snake__> :9
<Snake__> ciga: Hmm not really sure :(
<ciga> It must be something with the compiler.
<ciga> Snake__: yes, I asked the question in #amarok, also
<dennis_p> splashscreen status is very peaceful. we want people to feel safe, it does and it looks great
<norman> boogerhead: do you know if there is a channel where somebody might know this
<ciga> Snake__: so, I guess it is not just taglib. :)
<boogerhead> norman: I really don't
<Snake__> ciga: Ill guess that too :)
<dennis_p> Tonio_ copy text above and give it to the artist, can't let those positive feedback go to waste. people need to be padded on the back for helping :-)
<Snake__> ciga: Like I said, I got a deb I could send you, but if you want deb, I got one, but if you want to build it, go for it
<Tonio_> dennis_p: I will :)
<dennis_p> But I feel kubuntu logo seems a bit unrestfull even though the colors do kind of work
<dennis_p> well
<ciga> Snake__: thanks for the offer, but I'd compile to from svn.
<Snake__> ciga: Alrighty
<dennis_p> but the kubuntu logo cogwheels don't seem to look balanced in a design kind of way
<dennis_p> it looks a bit of a hack instead of a wel balanced logo
<Snake__> ciga: and I Just noticed that sentence made no sense :D
<Red_Herring> heh, its a lot like kubuntu itself!
<Red_Herring> jkjk
<ciga> Snake__: I have a good decode engine ;)
<Snake__> Hehe
<Chodder> I installed gnome, but when I updated it to 2.14 it got kind of messed up, how can i remove ALL of gnome not just apt-get remove gnome
<Chodder> ??
<Red_Herring> uhh
<Red_Herring> apt-get remove gnome
<Red_Herring> that should do it
<Chodder> But that only removes the base
<dennis_p> Tonio_ I think the cogwheels need to be moved a bit away from the centre and the outside of the circle needs to have the negative of the cog's pattern so that it looks like it could be animated to actually rotate and that rotation gets transferred to the three cogs.
<Chodder> I'm looking to remove everything
<Chodder> Gnome is only a 45kb package
<Red_Herring> heh
<Chodder> There is more to it
<Red_Herring> apt-get remove gnome-base?
<Red_Herring> someting thats ESSENTIAL to everything GNOME
<Chodder> nope
<Chodder> there isn't actually a package called that
<Red_Herring> hrm
<Chodder> I want to get rid of everything gnome
<Red_Herring> sudo apt-cache search gnome
<Chodder> Libs and all
<Red_Herring> see if one looks EXTREMELY essential
<Red_Herring> then remove it
<Red_Herring> it takes everything else iwth it
<Snake__> Chodder: I beleive if you install something that has to do with GTK itll go...
<Snake__> I know its like that with KDE, if you remove a QT file, KDE goes bye bye
<Chodder> ya
<Red_Herring> or just remove gnome-lib
<Chodder> But i need to keep GTK for obvious reasons
<nalioth> remove libgtk and or libgtk2
<AnObfuscator> anyone here know what "unable to find HFS+ superblock" means? I'm trying to mount an HFS+ IDE Drive, and it keeps failing
<Red_Herring> !hfs
<Snake__> And nalioth comes with the answer! :P
<ubotu> Red_Herring: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> !hfs+
<ubotu> Red_Herring: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<frank23> Chodder: in the forum somewhere there is a list of all the packages in ubuntu-desktop that are not in kubuntu-desktop
<Snake__> Red_Herring: stop fishing
<nalioth> AnObfuscator: means you need to run Disk Utility > Repair Disk from OSX
<Snake__> (again)
<Red_Herring> Snake__: again?
<Chodder> Hmm i don't want to go about removing each package one by one
<Red_Herring> its either hfs or hfs+
<Chodder> And i need GTK+ thats pretty essential
<Snake__> Red_Herring: Ive told you not to fish before
<Red_Herring> really?
<Snake__> Chodder: You can reinstall GTK
* Red_Herring scrolls up
<Chodder> True
<Snake__> Red_Herring: yesterday
<nalioth> Red_Herring: please don't !fish !for !factoids
<Red_Herring> w/e
<Snake__> Not w/e. Try "I wont do it again"
<Snake__> :P
<AnObfuscator> nalioth: ahhh, hmm, that's odd, the disk was just working fine in OSX... ok, I'll give it a shot
<Red_Herring> Snake__: but i cant predict the future :-P
<Red_Herring> hey, i could just leave the channel
<nalioth> Red_Herring: instead of fishing, go here http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> in fact, i think i will
<nalioth> Snake__: please be civil.
<Chodder> Isn't Red Herring a fish?
<Chodder> :P
<Snake__> Oh my gosh
<Snake__> I was kidding with the kid
<Snake__> !logs
<ubotu> Snake__: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> nalioth: Is it just me or is the irc log site dead...
<Chodder> Anyone familar with the gnuchess engine?
<nalioth> Snake__: don't fish !irclogs
<Snake__> nalioth: I did that to get the site tho :P
<nalioth> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Snake__> nalioth: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ seems to be dead...
<dean> hello
<dean> running flight 4 of dapper and having trouble getting xvid and mp playback working. anyone know how to get these
<frank23> libxine-extracodecs or something like that?
<nalioth> dean: you haven't updated recently?
<dean> mp3 rry
<dean> updated about an hour ao
<dean> ago
<nalioth> dean: then rejoice! you are running flight5+
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dean about mp3
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dean about w32codecs
<ufo> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<dean> thanks
<frank23> I wonder if the plain text root password bug will damage ubuntu's reputation much.
<frank23> slashdot was pretty lively
<nalioth> frank23: it's already fixed. it was fixed within hours
<dean> have not used linux since the version before breezy was released and i have to say im impressed by howmuch better it seems
<SlicerDicer-> how do you uprade from breezy to dapper
<nalioth> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<Tm_T> ok kids, I'm off to bed, be nice and remember to respect each other ;) ->
<Snake__> Night Tm_T
<frank23> nalioth: I know but it was a pretty bad distribution-specific bug
<Snake__> frank23: I'm playing off on how quickly it was fixed, which is what everyone should be doing.
<Snake__> THere was a problem, we got it solved in hours.
<nalioth> frank23: all distros have these little things, they are usually less trouble than they are made out to be
<dean> anyway thanks for the help. sure i will be back for more
<dean> good night all
<heinkel_111> hello...
<Snake__> Hi........
<heinkel_111> what options do i need to set in /etc/fstab so that the vfat fielsystem gets the user as owner?
<heinkel_111> ./dev/hda6       /windows           vfat      iocharset=utf8,umask=000                 0       0
<heinkel_111> this line gives me root as owner
<heinkel_111> when i log in with mysuer@mycomp, i want myuser to be the owner of the fielsystem..is that possible?
<frank23> heinkel_111: it's possible but I don't know how just like that
<chulin> no?
<chulin> mmm
<nalioth> heinkel_111: put rw,iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<_chulin_> but...???
<_chulin_> bye!!!!!!!!!
<heinkel_111> nalioth: isn't rw in the default anyway?
<heinkel_111> the rest is already there?
<nalioth> heinkel_111: if it's not there, why not put it and make sure?
<agalavis> i think i set uid=gid=1001 (my uid)
<agalavis> i lied, i used my user name instead of my number
<frank23> heinkel_111: maybe you can change the umask to give rw access to everyone
<heinkel_111> but i will try...i have tried alot of things that does not works so one more :D
<agalavis> heinkel try uid=gid=1000 or 1001
<agalavis> i think that if you are the only user then you must be 1000
<heinkel_111> hmm yes i don't understand anything of that uid gid numbers and umasks fmasks etc
<heinkel_111> i think i need to find a good guide
<heinkel_111> but ... tomorrow
<blrich> can someone help? kde is refusing to load because it says it can't find the .dcopserver_myhost file and so on. This is after a bad reboot, so I deleted all the related tmep files, .ICEauthorty, everything /tmp/ etc, but it still won't work. what do I do? my system is unusable at the moment
<nalioth> blrich: do you have a /tmp/kde-yourname ?
<blrich> nalioth: del'd that, and the socket/tmp stuff in .kde, still no dice
<nalioth> blrich: where are you asking question?
<nalioth> blrich: cant lookup by hostname is a malformed hosts file
<blrich> nalioth: where is this file, how do i edit it?
<nalioth> woops
<SlicerDicer> can somebody look at their xorg.conf file for dapper drake and tell me what it says for where rgb is /usr/lib/X11/rgb or something like that please
<agalavis> blrich: do locate .DCO|grep server
<SlicerDicer> nobody able to look at that for me?
<nalioth> SlicerDicer: join #ubuntu+1 to discuss dapper things
<SlicerDicer> errrm ok
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<agalavis> slicer anyway its a long file
<SlicerDicer> what xorg.conf?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:nalioth] : Congrats to allee on membership | Amarok 1.4 beta 2, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta, kopete 0.12 beta 1 out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) http://tinyurl.com/q59ez | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<agalavis> nope, the rgb.txt
<SlicerDicer> thats not what I asked
<agalavis> :P true
<scotty_b> I got a problem...anyone have a second?
<_antonio> buenas noches amigos
<scotty_b> Ok, I started downloading kubuntu live CD last night, and it got completed, it says 100 percent...but there is still a little space left in the status bar ...and it won't finish up
<scotty_b> what do I do?
<_antonio> hi friends
<_antonio> i have kubuntu on my dell inspiron 630m
<_antonio> but when i try to ping localhost i can not get answer
<_antonio> could anoyone help me?
<scotty_b> or me :(\
<scotty_b> :(  *
<agalavis> slicer i can't find any line with "rgb" in my xorg.conf
<_antonio> when i start the computer the ping works but after some time i can not get ping
<agalavis> for me it's good night... hasta maana
<scotty_b> Ok, I started downloading kubuntu live CD last night, and it got completed, it says 100 percent...but there is still a little space left in the status bar...I've left it for like 3 hours ...and it won't finish up...I can't burn the iso to a CD without it finishing, so what can I do?
<agalavis> try a new download?
<scotty_b> but that will take FOREVER again :(
<agalavis> i do that all the time
<scotty_b> is there any other thing I can do?
<scotty_b> 642 MB (or w/e) take me a LONG time
<agalavis> try to get a download manager  that allows you to pause the download and resume it again
<scotty_b> I tried that
<scotty_b> I'm using firefox download manager
<Riddell> amarok beta 2 testing needed   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta2/ dapper main
<scotty_b> :( *sigh* ...I don't know why it did this? I got the official download from kubuntu's site...I'm afraid if I try that download again, it will do the same thing
<scotty_b> and thats a lot of time wasted
<patrix> scotty_b: try mounting it first to see if the download did complete nad it's not just your browser/download program that's going crazy
<scotty_b> how do you "mount" it?
<scotty_b> sorry, patrix..not quite sure what that means
<scotty_b> You there, patrix? :(
<patrix> scotty_b: are you under windows or linux right now?
<scotty_b> windows
<patrix> ok
<scotty_b> I want to test Kubuntu before I fully switch
<patrix> yeah
<nalioth> scotty_b: how are you downloading it?
<patrix> I don't know how they call it in windows, but it's possible to do it in windows
<patrix> a virtual CD ROM drive perhaps
<patrix> something of the sort
<patrix> have you ever used daemontools or something liek that?
<scotty_b> no, sorry
<patrix> you can give it an iso file and it will mount it as a cd-rom, so your system will think there's an extra cdrom drive in there
<patrix> or
<scotty_b> oh...
<patrix> you can check the md5sums
<patrix> tha's an even faste way
<patrix> faster
<scotty_b> what is md5sums?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell scotty_b about verify
<patrix> oooh the bot will naswer!
<patrix> !verify
<ubotu> methinks verify is to check the integrity of your installation media, one way is to visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<patrix> of course that page is all under linux, not windows
<patrix> heh
<patrix> but I'm sure a bit of googling will yield some similar tools for windows
<nalioth> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<agalavis> scotty which program do you use for burning the image? at least in nero i have a tool called imagedrive ir something like that
<scotty_b> nero
<agalavis> check if your burning suit has such tool
<scotty_b> what would it be called?
<agalavis> i think it was something like image drive
<agalavis> but i'm not totally sure
<scotty_b> I have "test drive"  "burn image to disk" and "disk info" but thats about it
<agalavis> yes it's calles ImageDrive
<scotty_b> uhh, what nero do you have?
<agalavis> 6 i think, but the full edition
<agalavis> check this
<agalavis> http://ww2.nero.com/nero6/enu/FAQs_Products_NeroBurningROM_ImageDrive-Image-Files_.html
<scotty_b> no, I don't have it, sorry
<scotty_b> so where is this md5sums download at? I can't seem to find it
<agalavis> the try this
<agalavis> http://ww2.nero.com/nero6/enu/Nero_MD5_Verifier.html
<blrich> can anyone help? having trouble starting kde because of ICE/DCOP not working. there's something wrong with my host. I can't even sudo on the command line, because it says 'cannot lookup <myhostname> - loclahost via gethostbyname()'
<agalavis> but i don't know where is the md5 checksum of that cd... try in the download page
<seren> any idea when flight-5 iso will be out?
<agalavis> ok, now i'm gone... good luck with your .iso scotty
<scotty_b> hang on
<scotty_b> I can't find a download link
<seren> so thats a no
<scotty_b> for md5sums
<agalavis> yes?
<scotty_b> it says in our FTP-server
<scotty_b> where is that?
<agalavis> that i don't know :(
<scotty_b> what does that tool actually do?
<agalavis> did you search in the mirror?
<scotty_b> I can't even find that
<agalavis> which version did you download?
<scotty_b> of kubuntu?
<agalavis> yes
<scotty_b> 5.10 I think
<scotty_b> the download file is "kubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso"
<scotty_b> from http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso
<agalavis> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/
<agalavis> look  at the end of the page
<agalavis> theree is the list of files you can download
<agalavis> and ther is the MD5SUMS
<agalavis> 83ab6f648ce431d26c08321d1f95457a
<agalavis> ther you go
<scotty_b> what do I do with that number?
<scotty_b> all it does is take me to a page with text and numbers
<agalavis> man i must be hungry! i'm eating letters :P
<scotty_b> huh?
<agalavis> yes, now read the page from where you downloaded the too for checking the md5 sums
<agalavis> there is a good explanation of what to do
<scotty_b> downloaded the "too"?
<agalavis> basically you just have to copy the number of your file and it will compare the numbers
<agalavis> *tool
<scotty_b> sorry for being stupid
<agalavis> nop, you are just new
<agalavis> in time you will leaarn
<scotty_b> ok
<agalavis> but then you have to share that :P
<scotty_b> now
<scotty_b> alright....all I have to do is what, now?
<scotty_b> I'm sorry, its just not making sense to me
<agalavis> (not that i know too much)
<scotty_b> I copy that number
<scotty_b> and what do I do with it?
<agalavis> sis you downloadad the nero too i told you?
<agalavis> *did
<scotty_b> the nero tool? I couldn't find the download
<scotty_b> it just said check our ftp servers for the download
<scotty_b> or something like that
<scotty_b> "Please download the NeroMD5Verifier.zip from our FTP-server"
<scotty_b> where is their FTP server at?
<agalavis> http://ww2.nero.com/nero6/enu/Nero_MD5_Verifier.html there is a red button
<scotty_b> oh...I can't afford that
<scotty_b> wait
<scotty_b> nvm
<scotty_b> wrong thingy
<agalavis> read that page and it will come clear
<agalavis> no prob
<agalavis> anyway i have to go to sleep... 2 am here :P
<lextul> hmm one question .. why is kxdocker sooo slow ? nvidia is installed, renderaccel is on .. what can i do ?
<scotty_b> sigh...gotta completely do the whole download over
<thompa> im running dapper flight 5 updated, internet pages download very slow, im wondering if its a bug or this is normal?
<nalioth> thompa: is it affecting other boxes on your network?
<thompa> no
<thompa> i have 4 computers on the network
<thompa> they are all running different things
<nalioth> i'm using dapper flight5+ and i havent seen anything like that. perhaps ask in #ubuntu+1
<thompa> ive tried wireless and wired
<thompa> hmm ok, i was not sure if it might be a bug,
<thompa> i ran a live cd (not ubuntu) and pages rendered in about 5 secs, here its 30-40 secs
<thompa> ive checked dns etc,
<thompa> the wireless works very well though, so its a trade off, because in other distros its hit or miss
<thompa> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> thompa: dapper is still a work in progress
<judgen> My sound died and now i cant get it to work again =(
<thompa> i know, but my ipw2200 just wont work in much anyhting else other than suse 10.1
<zyth> is there some way to get kbuntu to NOT install koffice and just install OOO.org?
<thompa> its an acpi issue with this laptop maybe
<judgen> you could always install it and then remove koffice with the apt-get remove with the -f option enabled
<zyth> whoa.
<zyth> Why didnt I think of that.
* zyth slaps himself
<CheeseBurgerMan> zyth: mine kame installed with OOo, but not KOffice
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh my......
<CheeseBurgerMan> came*
<zyth> been using KDE a bit much? ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> definately ;)
* Kingpomba walks in heheh im on 2 weeks of holidays but i have a assignment i should really work on
<zyth> I have to use kubuntu
<Kingpomba> Have... why?
<zyth> regular ubuntu puts a nice 1" blank white bar accross the rigth hand side of my screen
<zyth> the mouse can go over it, but no windows will go there
<zyth> very very weird.
<Kingpomba> :/
<zyth> and I've reconfigured xorg seventeen ways from sunday too
<zyth> even looked up the exact specs for h and v sync for my monitor, etc etc :)
<Kingpomba> .... kde is just as good as gnome
<zyth> world of warcraft and wine work the same in either ;)
<Kingpomba> .. i hav'ent used my linux yet... my usb keyboad won't work in some parts of bios so i can't install
<Kingpomba> zyth latest version?
<zyth> of wine? yeah
<Kingpomba> of wow
<zyth> oh yes
<zyth> that too
<zyth> 1.9.52 or someodd.
<zyth> 1.9.4 (5086) Release
<zyth> that's the current ver.
<lampshade> Anyone use the kweather applet?
* CheeseBurgerMan doesn't
<zyth> they never have my city :P
<lampshade> haha yeah that's actually kinda my problem.  My city seems to flake out a lot and I was wondering what other people used, etc
<CheeseBurgerMan> I have a weather.com panel for Opera. ;)
<Kingpomba> i use forecastfox
<Kingpomba> for firefox
<Kingpomba> does a pretty decent job
<Kingpomba> melbourne, australia
<coyle> Hi Gang, I'm looking for opinions. I have an Alum Powerbook, 17" 1.33 Mhz.  A couple days ago I downloaded and installed a nightly Flight 5. Today, my 5.10 DVD arrived from France.
<CheeseBurgerMan> ok
<coyle> Which do you think will have better sound and wireless B support for the Powerbook?
<coyle> I saw wireless B cause I have a PCMCIA Lucent card.
<CheeseBurgerMan> coyle: not a clue
<CheeseBurgerMan> if you don't have problems now, stick with what you have.
<coyle> It's Linux on a Mac. Of course I have problems! :-)
<CheeseBurgerMan> haha, O
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK*
<coyle> Sound comes and goes and wireless networking is giving me problems.
<CheeseBurgerMan> oooooh, fun
<coyle> Yeah, well MacOS X was getting boring and I needed to keep my brain working. And Linux is GREAT for that.
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, I know it :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> it teaches you to use Google, if nothing else. ;)
<coyle> My only thought with downgrading to 5.10 is that while I'll be limited to my wireless B card, at least I'll have more consistant behavior.
<coyle> google, forums, AND it's the only time I fireup chat.
<coyle> I haven't used Linux since YDL 4 and I really like Kubuntu. I got a new 160G drive, so I set aside 10G to get back into Linux.
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'Tis my first  venture into Linux
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<sxman> hello
<sxman> i'm totally new to linux
<CheeseBurgerMan> oK
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK*
<CheeseBurgerMan> PRoblems?
<sxman> just got kubuntu
<sxman> installed
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good job :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<sxman> how do i install like say a pcmcia wireless card?
<sxman> i have the drivers for it
<sxman> for redhat i think
<sxman> i should work right?
<sxman> how do i set kubuntu to find the new device?
<CheeseBurgerMan> hm
<sxman> are you new too?
<CheeseBurgerMan> yes. :P
<sxman> hahaha...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Tried ndiswrapper?
<sxman> what is that?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wait
<CheeseBurgerMan> What card do you have?
<sxman> ashton digital
<sxman> a no namer
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<sxman> WRCB-1011r ring a bell?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No
<sxman> what's this ndiswrapper?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It lets you use windows drivers for wireless cards in Linux
<CheeseBurgerMan> but if you have drivers, you shouldn't need it.
<coyle> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<sxman> ok, but how do i find the device?
<coyle> rebooting. ttyl.
<sxman> how do i install the drivers?
<sxman> i did that already.
<CheeseBurgerMan> ummm
<crxyem> so anyone familiar with acpi support for laptops and samba ??
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kinda vaguely. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> In such that I have a laptop, and use samba. ;)
<crxyem> lol.
<benjamindaines> Hello, I'm having some trouble getting my Mac to connect to an SMB share on my ubuntu box.  I type in the IP address and it brings up the window to type in the Workgroup, Name, and PassWord (I enter in my username and password and click OK) then I gives me an error saying that the user name or password is incorrect.  I have tried many times so I know it's not me typeing badly.  Any ideas?  --Much Thanks
<crxyem> well does this happen to you?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Does what happen?
<CheeseBurgerMan> benjamindaines' problem?
<tarmath> benjamindaines, have you configured any samba users?
<CheeseBurgerMan> crxyem: my samba is working fine.
<benjamindaines> Yes.  Give me a min and I'll type up all the steps I went through
<crxyem> yeah my samba works too, but here's the issue
<CheeseBurgerMan> sxman: To be honest, I haven't a clue how to do that.
<crxyem> I have my samba shares mounted in my fstab, if I enable acpi events for when the lid is closed to standby, when It comes out of standby I loose my shares
<tarmath> benjamindaines: before trying to connect from the mac, have you tried to connect from somewhere else? or is it just on the mac that you cannot connect?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I don't have my samba shares mounted in my fstab, and I don't have it set for standby on lid-close. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hrmm
<crxyem> what acpi setting are you using for the lid closed ??
<CheeseBurgerMan> "off"
<crxyem> ah
<CheeseBurgerMan> as in, nothing happens. :P
<crxyem> yeah currently that's how I have mine. because I loose the shares otherwise
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<crxyem> how are you mounting your shares??
<CheeseBurgerMan> I just type in smb://<host>/<share> :P
<crxyem> ah I see. I have mine mount during boot
<benjamindaines> First I right click the folder and select share folder, then the window comes up and I select SMB, in the name feild I type "Linux", I leave the comment feild blank and leave the read only box and the allow browsing folder unchecked, then I click "Generate windows sharing settings", for host / description I leave what comes up and type Linx into the Doman / Workgroup blank, I leave it as do not use WINS server and c
<benjamindaines> lick out on both windows
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, the lazy way. ;)
<sxman> can anybody help with installing a wireless card on kubuntu?
<crxyem> sxman , what kinda help ??
<sxman> how do i find the device?
<crxyem> well, do you know what kind of card it is ??
<sxman> it's a pcmcia
<crxyem> ok what brand
<sxman> Ashton digital
<benjamindaines> My ubunutu box is the only computer I have that isnt a mac and it is eithernet wired into the back of my iMac so I can't test with another computer.  I'm pretty sure it has something to dow with my SMB settings on the Linux box but I just have no idea what I would have done wrong
<sxman> WRCB-1011r
<crxyem> did it come with linux drivers ?
<sxman> yes
<crxyem> a cd I pressume
<sxman> it's on the cd
<crxyem> I'm not familiar myself with how to install a device driver for linux, is there a README file on the disk??
<sxman> i dont know any unix commands
<ArthurB> crxyem: first make sure you don't already have it
<crxyem> AuthurB ?? already have what ??
<CheeseBurgerMan> Open Konsole, and type in "iwconfig"
<sxman> where is konsole?
<benjamindaines> Anyone have any ideas with my SMB issues?
<crxyem> K menu, system setting, terminal program
<sxman> ok, it says no wireless extensions
<CheeseBurgerMan> Exatly. ;)
<sxman> is there a way to start kubuntu in discovery mode?
<sxman> to have it find new hardware?
<trym> Ive tried adding an extra repository to be able to install kde 3.5.x - however I cant seem to get it to install. installing kdebase will break something
<sxman> any ideas?
<crxyem> yes I had an issue with kde 3.5.x upgrade, It broke my link to storage media://
<crxyem> worked out a fix googling for it
<trym> crxyem: but Im not sure what to do after adding the repository
<trym> what package should I install ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<CheeseBurgerMan> IIRC
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<crxyem> ah, fetch updates in package manager, or Cheese's way
<trym> CheeseBurgerMan: didnt work
<CheeseBurgerMan> crxyem: hehe, yeah. I like to use the terminal - more educational. ;)
<crxyem> I use both
<trym> it just lists packages that have been kept back
<CheeseBurgerMan> Me too.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I use Adept when I want to browse my packages ;)
<trym> http://pastebin.ca/45560
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's not updating to KDE 3.5.1 ;)
<trym> i know it is not
<trym> but I have added the repository
<trym> and kdevelop3 should be in the repostiroy, forcing me to upgrade my packages
<trym> dist-upgrade does nothing
<CheeseBurgerMan> heh
<CheeseBurgerMan> Grr
<crxyem>  did you do sudo apt-get update
<trym> crxyem: of course
<crxyem> ok, just making sure
<ArthurB> hey, my kopete is switching between IRC tabs, whenever a new message pops up in a channel, this isvery annoying, can't think it's a feature, 3.5.1-0ubuntu2... anyone habing the same behavior ?
<crxyem> so CheeseBurgerMan, you familiar with repartitioning ??
<CheeseBurgerMan> crxyem: Only with QTParted. :P
<crxyem> well, that's what I'm going to use, but first I need to use my windows xp (oh I dual boot) to reduce my XP part. to add more space to Kubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, that's what I do.
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<crxyem> will I need to update grub when I'm done ??
<ArthurB> ur, anyone using kopete for IRC here ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ArthurB: I'm not
<ArthurB> thanks for the info Chodder
<ArthurB> CheeseBurgerMan:
<crxyem> Konversation for me..
<ArthurB> /version *
<ArthurB> doesn't work :-/
<CheeseBurgerMan> crxyem: Not sure, seeing how I've only partitioned and THEN installed, not the other way around. :\
<CheeseBurgerMan> I think he was using version 0.10.4
<ArthurB> let's see if it persists
<crxyem> well, I've partitioned ,and now need to repartition, I need more room for Kubuntu, and just going to leave some small space for winxp till I'm completeley migrated
<ArthurB> shit it does
<CheeseBurgerMan> crxyem: I'm not really sure what will happen when you do that :P
<crxyem> me either that's why I'm asking before hand
<crxyem> hello me2win
<CheeseBurgerMan> crxyem: I've got a Linux guru friend - I'll see if he's online and ask him :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah well, he's not
<crxyem> thanks anyway
<crxyem> does he irc??
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah
<crxyem> on this server or some other linux distro
<CheeseBurgerMan> He's a Gentoo-AMD64 user
<CheeseBurgerMan> I actually chat with 3 people who have Gentoo :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> 1 i386, 1 amd64, and 1 ppc
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<crxyem> I've thought of trying gentoo, but it just seems to demanding for me right now
<CheeseBurgerMan> I tried it
<CheeseBurgerMan> I booted off the Cd, and got a bunch of colored squares. ;)
<crxyem> lol, I booted a SkyOS livecd once , looked cool, but I don't want to pay for something I might not use
<crxyem> hey can QTparted resize ntfs ??
<CheeseBurgerMan> yes
<crxyem> sweet maybe I'll use a live cd
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'Tis what I did - used a Knoppix live CD :D
<me2win> crxyem, hey
<crxyem> what's goin on
<crxyem> me2win : are you familiar with acpi settings causing issues with samba shares ?
<me2win> crxyem, unfortunately, no
<crxyem> a well figured I'd ask
<CheeseBurgerMan> crxyem: what did you want to know about partitioning again?
<crxyem> if I'll need to edit grub after I resize ntfs smaller, and then add space to / and /home
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<CheeseBurgerMan> crxyem: According to the linux guru person, no
<CheeseBurgerMan> "as long as you didn't change the order the partitions are in, you won't need to change anything"
<crxyem> oops, clicked the wrong x
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> Done that waaaaay to many times myself. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Did you see the answer?
<crxyem> nope
<crxyem> missed it
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<CheeseBurgerMan> "as long as you didn't change the order the partitions are in, you won't need to change anything"
<crxyem> sweet, that's what I was thinking myself
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> I had no idea, so I wasn't thinking much. ;)
<crxyem> thanks for the help
<crxyem> well, it does make sense if you think about it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, every question makes sense once you have the answer. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP, even though it wasn't my answer. :P
<crxyem> don't you just love that you really don't have to worry about viruses vs using windows systems
<Snake__> crxyem: Im more for spyware over viruses
<crxyem> true
<Snake__> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> The problem with that is, users get even MORE lazy, and becomre more vulnerable to phishing attacks. ;)
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: No thats not a problem
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: We shouldnt have to worry about that crap, let the devs worry about that
<crxyem> thunderbird helps me with that
<CheeseBurgerMan> We have to worry about phishing - the devs can't stop it.
<CheeseBurgerMan> the viri and spyware the devs get to worry about. ;)
<Snake__> I shouldn't have to surf with 90000 programs running in the background scanning for that one website I hite
<Snake__> hit*
<Snake__> Oh
<Snake__> Phishing, yes, there is no patch for human stupidity
<CheeseBurgerMan> Too bad :P
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: I saved my dad from one of them paypal scams a few days ago
<Snake__> Worst phishin I ever seen it was so obvious you wern't at paypal.com
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good man :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: seriously, it was like....http://69.36.794.609/scam/abuse.html
<Snake__> Or something like that
<Snake__> (It literally was in a "scam" Dir
<CheeseBurgerMan> rofl
<Snake__> The site looked good, but im like... are you serious?
<Snake__> lol
<crxyem> believe it or not I got nabbed on a ebay one, it was very clever, get an email saying "hey your <insert product> invoise is ready, log into your account to view it
<crxyem> so I log into ebay, I even typed the url myself
<Snake__> how did it get you?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Change your hosts file?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Although that should need root permissions to change IIRC
<crxyem> well, I then search for the user
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: Windowssss
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<crxyem> and clicked on a product link for and auction and bame a few hours later my account was foobar
<Snake__> owch
<CheeseBurgerMan> :\
<CheeseBurgerMan> That sucks.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've never been phished...yet
<crxyem> still have no clue how this one worked as I didn't type in anypassword etc... I have since recovered my account with now adverse affects
<crxyem> that's the only time, because I did purchase said product before, just not from that person on ebay, so  Iwas like hmm, is it an areally old invoice
<CheeseBurgerMan> At least nothing bad happened. :)
<crxyem> very true, but I'll tell you ebay was of no help, tried ,there live chat, they can't do shit for you about passwords, they can't even reset it if you ask, safe haror wnats 3 days to even get back to you
<GullyFoyle> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<me2win> !bootableflag
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !flag
<ubotu> me2win: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> !bootable
<ubotu> me2win: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kingpomba> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<crxyem> Kingpomba, didn't think of looking there, thanks
<Kingpomba> np
<Kr4t05> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Blippe> have people wondered about security after that password thingie two days ago?
<Kr4t05> Anyone manage to get DVDs to work in Kaffeine?
<robotgeek> Kr4t05: i think i used vlc or something last time, i don't remember
<crxyem> I believe my mplayer works with dvd's
<aseigo> Kr4t05: yep =)
<SlicerDicer> can anybody help me with sudo... I keep getting 'sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname ()'
<aseigo> Kr4t05: you need to install the dvd packages however of course
<robotgeek> SlicerDicer: you changed the hostname manually, din't you?
<SlicerDicer> robotgeek: no the file became corrupt
<robotgeek> aseigo: there are specific kaffeine dvd packages?
<SlicerDicer> robotgeek: so I had to manually add it back
<aseigo> Kr4t05: check out http://olwin.free.fr/ .. it has a program called "easy-kubuntu" that makes setting pu all that stuff a snap ime
<SlicerDicer> robotgeek: how do i fix it?
<aseigo> robotgeek: yes.. xine requires the dvdread package and various codecs
<robotgeek> aseigo: hmm, okay. will fix this then
<aseigo> it's all non-Free(-as-in-Freedom) stuff, but that's the state of affairs these days...
<robotgeek> aseigo: basically, i'm worried that instructions here: http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide-web/C/ch03s02.html are wrong
<Chodder> Can someone help me out with my graphics driver? It should be easy but it's proving to be a pain in the arse on this laptop
<aseigo> robotgeek: they look right
<patrix> robotgeek: it worked for me...
<Chodder> fglrx isn't working correctly on with this ati card
<Chodder> :/
<Chodder> Anyone good at troublr shooting these stupid ati drivers?
<nalioth> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Kingpomba> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<jbeagley> Can anyone help me change the permissions on my USB flash drive?
<robotgeek> jbeagley: sure
<robotgeek> jbeagley: it should be automagically mounted at /media/<name>
<jbeagley> Yes, it mounts fine, but I can't change the permissions so non-root accounts can modify files on the drive.
<robotgeek> jbeagley: sudo chown -R your_name /media/<name>
<jbeagley> It says "Operation not permitted" for every file. :(
<robotgeek> jbeagley: is it ntfs?
<jbeagley> no, vfat
<robotgeek> jbeagley: hmm, but we sudo'ed. weird
<Xyvoth[a] > hello
<Xyvoth[a] > can some1 please help?
<Xyvoth[a] > or point me to support channel?
<robotgeek> Xyvoth[a] : this is a support channel, ask away
<Xyvoth[a] > thx :)
<Xyvoth[a] > i'm a linux newb, was trying kubuntu on my home pc, an AMD64
<Xyvoth[a] > first stage of installation was ok, asked for a reboot and did that
<Xyvoth[a] > then started 2nd stage,
<robotgeek> Xyvoth[a] : okay, go on
<Xyvoth[a] > asked for available display resolutions, i checked a few additional to the default ones
<Xyvoth[a] > after that,
<Xyvoth[a] > the screen went berserk
<Xyvoth[a] > are you old enough to remember atari's crashes?
<Xyvoth[a] > i got something like that
<robotgeek> Xyvoth[a] : okay, you are on another machine now, right?
<Xyvoth[a] > it was cycling between 2 of those weird looking ascii garbage to a installation status bar, then loop again
<frank23> are you sure the resolutions you chose were not too high for your monitor?
<Xyvoth[a] > i'm pretty sure yes
<Xyvoth[a] > and yeah, i'm on another pc now, at work
<Xyvoth[a] > wanna hardware specs?
<Xyvoth[a] > btw, the same installer worked fine in another (older) pc with integrated gfx
<frank23> Xyvoth[a] : I would try again and choose 1024x768 as max resolution
<Xyvoth[a] > i guess i can add other resolutions later?
<Xyvoth[a] > sorry for the n00b questions
<robotgeek> Xyvoth[a] : yes, we can add more resolutions later
<frank23> Xyvoth[a] : did you install the amd64 version of kubuntu or i386?
<Xyvoth[a] > ok
<Xyvoth[a] > amd64
<frank23> Xyvoth[a] : especially if you're new to linux, I would suggest to install i386 instead. you'll run into fewer problems with flash/codecs/commercial software/etc
<robotgeek> Xyvoth[a] : yes, i agree with frank23
<Xyvoth[a] > oh i didn't know i could install the i386 version
<Xyvoth[a] > good call :)
<Xyvoth[a] > thanks a lot for the help guys, i'll try that :)
<robotgeek> once you are more comfortable, you can exploit your system to the fullest
<Xyvoth[a] > yeah, i gotta get familiar with linux first
<frank23> Xyvoth[a] : I still run i386 to avoid amd64 problems. I ran amd64 but got tired with all the fiddling
<frank23> Xyvoth[a] : the performance difference is not that great
<Xyvoth[a] > not like winxp/x64 difference?
<frank23> Xyvoth[a] : well I guess it would be equivalent to that. I think its like 15% on average
<frank23> although for some applications, amd64 is much faster
<Xyvoth[a] > ic
<Xyvoth[a] > ok, i'll try the i386 installer then, maybe i come back to bug you guys again
<Xyvoth[a] > thanks both for the help :)
<Xyvoth[a] > cyall :)
<frank23> np
<frank23> I wonder how many amd64 processors will never run 64bit code in their lifetime... lol
<Kr4t05> aseigo, I used that utility and it didn't change anything.
<nate_> ok ok, maybe someone here can help, anyone know of any good docs for ubuntu's implementation of d-i and specifically the setup of preseed files?
<nalioth> nate_: i suggest you ask in #ubuntu-motu (and be patient for an answer there)
<nate_> kthx
<blueOrange> wow! lots of people here!
<nate_> i have xgl running....it's purdy
<aseigo> it's a party!
<blueOrange> anyone hear me?
<patrix> nice nate_
<patrix> on breezy, or dapper?
<nate_> on a livecd
<nate_> kororaa
<patrix> never heard of it
<nate_> go to distrowatch
<nate_> look it up, it automagically configures xgl
<blueOrange> cany anyon hear me? or do i have to do some kind of registration first !?
<nate_> i hear you BlueDevil
<blueOrange> thxs
<nate_> blueOrange, errr, you i mean
<aseigo> blueOrange: what? can you speak up please?
<GullyFoyle> where are icons normally stored?  where can i find them?
<blueOrange> hi folks im linux noob, i havent yet tried ubuntu, but i expect to install it soon on a thinkpad t21 im expecting anyday now.
<nate_> blueOrange, ok...try regular ubuntu first, imo, it's more noob-friendly
<nate_> well, gnome is more noob-friendly, i should say
<aseigo> GullyFoyle: `kde-config --prefix`/share/icons
<aseigo> nate_: pfft
<nate_> and be sure to check out http://help.ubuntu.com
<blueOrange> oh, right wrong channel. i have a hardware suport suported question, beter to ask in that forum ?>
<aseigo> nate_: there has been absolutely nothing that backs that up.. please don't spread the kool-aide
<nate_> blueOrange, there are likely more people there, so you might have a better chance
<aseigo> GullyFoyle: as well as in `kde-config --localprefix`/share/icons (for icons your user installs)
<blueOrange> ok, and THXS! ill check out the help page also
<nate_> aseigo, yes there is, gnome is less configurable with sane defaults, kde is geared more towards the hobbyist, more configurable
<aseigo> nate_: see, that's not proof, that's a conjecture to explain the hypothesis
<nate_> aseigo, less configurable + sane defaults = noob friendly
<nate_> that's even gnome's mantra
<robotgeek> nate_: pfft.
<aseigo> nate_: reality is that people get along just fine with kde... e.g. that study during the 3.0 or 3.1 release time when they compared KDE to XP and they were neck and neck for usability
<aseigo> nate_: they had people who had only used win95/98/2k and moved them XP or SUSE/KDE and had them perform various tasks
<robotgeek> nate_: i hate it when a OS treats me like i am dumb. kde is nice to me :)
<nate_> i'm not saying it isn't workable, i'm saying gnome is more noob-friendly
<aseigo> nate_: and surprise, surprise! it was something like 30minutes for XP average, and 34 minutes for KDE
<nate_> robotgeek, i do too, but an OS that treats you as dumb is perfect for noobs :D
<nate_> aseigo, ummmm, ok?
<aseigo> nate_: as for "sane defaults" i've seen enough people struggle with various gtk+ apps that i don't believe that for a moment
<Chousuke> My family knows nothing about computers.
<Chousuke> They picked up KDE in 10 minutes after I told them where konqueror is opened
<aseigo> nate_: then you can pile on all the people who use kde day-to-day in schools, businesses, etc ... that are not power users, hobbyists, etc..
<nate_> aseigo, it's not about configurability.  struggling to make gtk apps do what you want usually is about configuring them in some very special ways
<aseigo> nate_: erm. no. want a specific example?
* robotgeek lurves kde
<nate_> aseigo, i can say the same about kde
<aseigo> as in a real life "was watching the user" example?
<nate_> aseigo, and people struggling with apps on them
<aseigo> nate_: good for you .. that would make them similar, not 'GNOME is more newbie friendly'
<aseigo> nate_: note that you made the "better than" claim
<nate_> i did not make a better than claim
<aseigo> nate_: something that i'm really tired of seeing bandied about because it is quite untrue
<GullyFoyle> heh, i'm using fluxbox with kde support for speed
<nate_> i made a more noob-friendly claim
<aseigo> [23:03]  <nate_> well, gnome is more noob-friendly, i should say
<nate_> that by no means makes it better
<aseigo> alright.. more newbie friendly. that too is an incorrect claim
<nate_> ha
<nate_> read their mantras
<aseigo> as evidenced by all the newbies users we have who manage amazingly well
<aseigo> who's mantra?
<nate_> gnome's
<nate_> and kde's
<Chousuke> IMO GNOME is clearer at first sight.
<aseigo> yeah, i'm very familiar with both projects' concepts
<Chousuke> KDE always looked a bit cluttered to me.
<aseigo> nate_: i can say "i am the king of siam". it doesn't make me the kind of siam
<_russ> hate to cut into conversation...but i am a newbie with Linux and i like my KDE
<nate_> one is geared for configurability, one is geared towards being less configurable with sane defaults.
<aseigo> agreed (well, aside from the sane defaults, but whatever =)
<aseigo> that doesn't mean that the "less configurable with sane defaults" attempt has translated into something more newbie friendly
<aseigo> because .. well .. it hasn't =)
<aseigo> they've done a very nice job, don't get me wrong
<aseigo> and i completley respect their efforts and think that stating and following a vision as they have is very good
<_russ> i use Kubuntu and Xandros OS...both very good and best of all...free!!
<nate_> aseigo, with my experience I've personally, as a noob, broke so much in configuring, so to allow less configuring for a noob, means less to break
<aseigo> _russ: i haven't used xandros recently.. which version are you using, if i may ask?
<nate_> it's like an engine, more moving parts = more possibilities of breakage
<_russ> 3.02 OCE
<nate_> _russ, I was always scared away from Xandros, personally
<_russ> the free one...not deluxe or w/e
<aseigo> _russ: how do you find it (besides very good ;)
<nate_> _russ, yeah, do tell
<_russ> i've only installed it about a week ago and i personally prefer it over and linux distro i've tried so far
<aseigo> nate_: yes, i've seen people trip over things ... that does happen and we can (and have, if you track version to version) done better with helping people along with that (try using kde 2.2 and compare, for instance ;)
<_russ> it can be set to look like Mac OS, Windows OS, so it has a more comfortable feel for me
<_russ> since i use both XP and OSX
<aseigo> nate_: the danger in turning a few anecdotes into conclusions is that the sample is often not representative of the larger picture. it's like doing a gallup poll by asking the two people sitting next to you and declaring that the president's approval rating ;)
<nate_> aseigo, yeah, but I was just pointing the guy to the engine with less moving parts, so as he explored he has less chances to break and more chances to use.  I prefer configurability myself, but I'm familiar with linux and troubleshooting
<aseigo> +-88%
<aseigo> nate_: well, again, i have to say that while that's a fine theory, in practice it's not particularly what you seem to expect =)
<aseigo> s,to expect,to be expecting,
<nate_> aseigo, i've personally used kubuntu and ubuntu and found kubuntu breaking more
<_russ> i would personally recommend Xandros free download OS to anyone who asked me about Linux, right next to Ubutu/Kubuntu
<aseigo> nate_: yes; that's because ubuntu is about a year younger (2 releases IIRC)
<aseigo> nate_: which is about 50% newer
<nate_> aseigo, ok?
<nate_> aseigo, so what was the point of that last one?
<aseigo> _russ: hm.. cool.. yeah, i need to install that again sometime.. i like to keep up with what people are doing with kde =)
<nate_> man, when i have irc open i never get anything done
<aseigo> nate_: ah.. the fact that a huge part of "things breaking" (like the graphical sudo in kde issue, being a classic example) is packaging and q/a'ing the patches applied ...
<nate_> aseigo, soooo, your point?
<aseigo> nate_: kubuntu applies a number of patches and changes a large number of defaults... which is cool.. we make kde in a way so that it is easy to do that
<nate_> aseigo, how is that easier for a noob who just wants it to work?
<aseigo> nate_: soooooo my point is that a lot of the breakages in kubuntu are not kde
<_russ> i'm gonna switch back over to Xandros, if i can figure my way back into this IRC channel...i'll cya later...if not...take it easy :)
<aseigo> nate_: in fact, most of the breakages i've seen have been kubuntu
<aseigo> _russ: see ya =)
<_russ> and thx for listening
<nate_> aseigo, ....
<aseigo> nate_: so to go to your car analogy ...
<nate_> aseigo, so...your point is what?
<aseigo> ... it's like giving a motors to two different mechanics and judging the quality of motor based on how well it runs when you get it back without taking into consideration the time, effort, etc... on the part of the mechanic
<aseigo> nate_: my point is that saying that breakages have happened in kubuntu, -therefore- kde is less noob friendly that gnome is an errant judgement
<aseigo> i'd certainly agree that gnome in ubuntu has had more time to mature and had more time put into it period
<aseigo> and so you'll see a lot more polish in ubuntu than kubuntu in previous releases
<nate_> aseigo, back to the car analogy, it's like giving the person one engine has less he can mess with instead of an engine he can mess with a lot.  The fact that he is first exploring cars makes the one that is less configurable safer for him
<nate_> you think i'm basing this ALL on kde and it's breakage on kubuntu, and i'm not
<aseigo> <broken-record>nice theory, doesn't hold up in practice over the larger body of users</broken-record>
<nate_> ok, so by the same token show me evidence
<aseigo> nate_: no, though i did refute that particular part of your argument
<patrix> oooh an argument! :)
<nate_> aseigo, you refuted it by statements that can't be backed up
<aseigo> nate_: well, i did tell you about that one (professional, government paid) usability study
<nate_> aseigo, that compared what?  kde and xp?
<aseigo> nate_: i've also been involved in a good number of open source desktop isntallatoins
<nate_> aseigo, that is not proof
<aseigo> ah. right. theory versus reality. sorry, forgot that reality is trumped every time ;)
<nate_> aseigo, here, let me give you some proof..ummm...fedora....ummm....debian...ummm...
<aseigo> see, this is what i do as my -profession-. i've spent a number of years watching and working in this area ... and hey, that's what i've seen and what i've experienced
<nate_> you're saying reality yet you give no solid evidence in reality.  Yet I have personal experience + theory, while you have some other personal experience
<aseigo> though i do appreciate how you've put the onus of proof on the person who didn't make the claim ;)
<nate_> aseigo, my statements were never based on pie charts and bar graphs but on theory and personal experience
<aseigo> nate_: oh, so what are the largest OSS desktop installations you've done? and how many years have you watched them for? and how many such have you done?
<nate_> aseigo, but you are trying to force them into that basket then say HAHA!  where is your EVIDENCE!!! MUHAHAH!
<patrix> yeah
<patrix> anyways
<nate_> A few years, the latest desktops
<aseigo> well, yes, you make a claim so asking for supportive evidence is probably not completely out of scope? ;)
* aseigo nods
<patrix> anybody tried wengophone ?
<nate_> aseigo, if i was making a scientific claim, then yes
<nate_> aseigo, it is human to give your best recommendation based on personal experience, and if theory backs that up, then great
<aseigo> my first corporate OSS desktop installation >100 seats was in 2001 (medical imaging company) ... i've been fairly active since, and watching both GNOME and KDE used (both successfully and otherwise) in such environments has led to what i've suggested
<aseigo> yes, it is human .. there's nothing wrong with that ..
<nate_> aseigo, ok, and that is based on what?
<nate_> you've suggested it based on what?
<nate_> unless i'm misunderstanding you
<aseigo> nate_: years of being involved with large scale deployments of open source desktops that end up on average (or worse ;) user's desks
<aseigo> nate_: reading (what little) literature comes out on the matter
<nate_> aseigo, your personal experience, yes
<nate_> ok
<nate_> thanks
<nate_> conversation just came full circle
<nate_> lets argue in another circle!
<nate_> yay!
<nate_> this could go on all night!
<patrix> YAY!
* nate_ dances around the room in circles, just like the arguments
<patrix> hm
* aseigo laughs
<patrix> is there any way I can prevent a linux-image package, when it installs, to modify my grub.lst ?!?!??
<NeoChaosX> not that i know of
<patrix> darn
<robotgeek> patrix: then it won't boot with the new kernel
<aseigo> patrix: don't think so.. it's part of the post-install script
<patrix> robotgeek: well ti's a problem
<nate_> patrix, is removing it afterwards a possibility?
<patrix> robotgeek: see I've got my own grub.lst which I can modify myself
<patrix> robotgeek: I don't want linux-image to add every kernel at the end of the file, then add them again when I upgrade, etc
<patrix> yeah I can remove the lines
<robotgeek> patrix: i think you are outta luck
<patrix> it's just an annoyance :P
* patrix proceeds to remove 8 entries in menu.lst ....
<nate_> patrix, yeah, trade-offs with the convenience of it automatically being added
<patrix> yeah
<patrix> at laest it stopped the arguing ;)
<nate_> lol
<nate_> i need to learn to touch-type properly
<NeoChaosX> patrix: what's wrong with just removing the old kernels?
<patrix> NeoChaosX: it's not removing them, it's appending like 8 entruies at the end of menu.lst
<NeoChaosX> oh, I see
<nate_> ick
<nate_> patrix, write a script to remove it?
<patrix> now I need to figure out why I have 2.6.12-10-i386 and 2.6.12-9-i386 !?!?!?
<patrix> ol
<patrix> and same for k7
<frank23> patrix: -9 comes from before the breezy release maybe
<patrix> thing is
<patrix> I had -10
<patrix> I just did an apt-get dist-upgrade
<patrix> and it got -9
<nate_> patrix, lol
<patrix> weird
<nate_> suspend logic
<patrix> what's that pastebin url? pastebin.com seems down
<nate_> pastebin.org?
<nate_> i dunno, heh
<patrix> nope
<nate_> but xgl is purdy
<patrix> I see one mentioned all the time in here
<vijay> hi, how to save files in /var/www ??? (iam in user mode) should i run phpedit in sudo mode everytime
<patrix> oh well I'll figure out my kernel mess late
<patrix> at least the -10 are still there
<patrix> goodnight everyone :)
<aseigo> patrix: http://pastebin.ca/ is up.. pastebin.com is down though
<patrix> thanks
<aseigo> patrix: and all the *.pastebin.com (e.g. kubuntu.pastebin.com) are done through pastebin.com
<patrix> obviuosly ;)
<patrix> http://pastebin.ca/45586
<patrix> any way to see the installation date on those packages?
<nate_> wow, i just did the video playing on the edge of the desktop and watched it play while in the middle of switching desktops
<nate_> that is soooooooo cool
* patrix finds /var/log/dpkg.log
* patrix will figure it out later
<patrix> bye :)
<frank23> nate_: how stable is xgl right now?
<nate_> frank23, i hear it's terrible to work out the kinks right now for ubuntu
<nate_> frank23, but i'm running a livecd that automagically configures it
<nate_> frank23, and it's solid on my nvidia 6800
<frank23> nate_: oh the karaoka or something cd?
<nate_> frank23, yeah, kororaa
<frank23> nate_: I downloaded it but haven't tried it yet
<nate_> frank23, it works nicely, you should try it if you have the hardware
<nate_> frank23, it's very neat
<frank23> nate_: I will
<solid_liq> anyone know of an app I can use to fill in a form that's in pdf format?
<lolziac> can somebody give me a good souces.list
<lolziac> ???
<robotgeek> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<lolziac> !:)
<ubotu> lolziac: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lolziac> i got a problem getting some packgaes
<lolziac> like gnome for example
<lolziac> when i try to get it with Adept it says to me BREAK(Install)
<lolziac> it says same for synaptic
<robotgeek> lolziac: you want to install which package, again?
<lolziac> kynaptic when i wanna install them
<lolziac> i want to install
<lolziac> gnome
<lolziac> or
<lolziac> kynaptic
<robotgeek> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<lolziac> my mistake :) thats the way im used to talk, ill try to correct that
<robotgeek> lolziac: could you be a bit more clear as to what you want to install?
<lolziac> robotgeek: i wanna install gnome, on my kubuntu
<Chodder> apt-get install gnome
<robotgeek> lolziac: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<lolziac> doesnt work, is tellin i need dependecies
<robotgeek> lolziac: can you paste the errors in the pastebin?
<nate_> apt-get install synaptic
<lolziac> yes, ill try, hope its easy :)
<lolziac> http://www.pastebin.com/ is not working
<robotgeek> lolziac, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lolziac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10206
<lolziac> ok srry
<robotgeek> lolziac: you have some other program like adept open
<lolziac> i closed adept, and now
<lolziac> is getting things :)
<lolziac> robotgeek: No solution found within the allotted time.  Try harder? [Y/n] 
<robotgeek> lolziac: yes, maybe?
<lolziac> robotgeek: what is aptitude install ???
<robotgeek> lolziac: so you can remove it easily later
<lolziac> ok because, its Resolving Dependecies and asking me all the time for --> No solution found within the allotted time.  Try harder? [Y/n
<robotgeek> lolziac: okay, try with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop then
<lolziac> ok ill try this one :)
<lolziac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10207
<lolziac> robotgeek: what do u propse :) !!!
<robotgeek> lolziac: can you paste me your sources.list
<lolziac> yes
<lolziac> robotgeek:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10209
<robotgeek> lolziac: your sources.list is so confusing
<lolziac> i had mine, but i took from another person here in the channel
<lolziac> to try it with diffrent sorces.list, cuz i thought there could be the problem
<robotgeek> lolziac: did you apt-get update?
<lolziac> yes as I know
<robotgeek> lolziac: then "sudo apt-get install dbus-1-utils"
<lolziac>   dbus-1-utils: Depends: dbus but it is not going to be installed
<robotgeek> lolziac: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<lolziac> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<robotgeek> lolziac: sudo apt-get install dbus
<lolziac> dbus is already the newest version.
<lolziac> wierd a ?? :)
<robotgeek> lolziac: crazy. "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<lolziac> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lolziac> just to tell u, maybe that could help
<lolziac> the last thing before 2 days, i did, $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
* robotgeek curses the backports
<lolziac> did not understand this one :)
<robotgeek> lolziac: the backports reporisotry in your sources.list
<robotgeek> lolziac: let me come back with a cup of coffee :)
<lolziac> ok man
<robotgeek> lolziac: why? are you going to hack me :)
<lolziac> lolz
<lolziac> :) checking the version
<robotgeek> lolziac: back
<lolziac> robotgeek: here
<lolziac> :)
<robotgeek> lolziac: glad to know i have not been hacked in my absence :)
<lolziac> hahah
<lolziac> far away from hacking :)
<robotgeek> lolziac: do you have your old sources.list?
<lolziac> no
<robotgeek> lolziac: <sigh>
<lolziac> replaced it
<lolziac> i think i found it
<pradeepto> robotgeek: got koffice working eventually
<robotgeek> pradeepto: how, and where were the updates?
<lolziac> robotgeek:  i have it, see i did a backup :)
<robotgeek> lolziac: cool, replace this sources.list with your original one
<pradeepto> robotgeek: I did use the links that you gave me but somehow my sources.list didnot have "breezy main"
<robotgeek> ah
<lolziac> done and did an apt-get update :)
<pradeepto> robotgeek: and ofcourse I changed to .gb
<lolziac> robotgeek: replaced done update :)
<robotgeek> pradeepto: gb? closer?
<robotgeek> lolziac: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pradeepto> robotgeek: well it worked.
<lolziac> the same message, listing packgaes that have unmet dependecies
<pradeepto> robotgeek: is .in actually in .in
<robotgeek> lolziac: hmm, crazy. okay, i give up. ask in #ubuntu :)
<robotgeek> pradeepto: yes, maybe in mumbai itself :)
<lolziac> :) and i thought im gonna fix this problem just like that :)
<pradeepto> robotgeek: really
<pradeepto> robotgeek: oh yes tifr
<robotgeek> pradeepto: just guessing.
<pradeepto> robotgeek: wait let me confirm
<pradeepto> robotgeek: not in tifr for sure
<robotgeek> pradeepto: maybe in the iit?
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<pradeepto> perhaps
<_mindspin> robotgeek: what are you talking about ?
<lolziac> robotgeek: i think im gonna reinstall one more time kubuntu :). to fix this problem
<robotgeek> _mindspin: about where the indian mirror is located at
<KaoticEvil> can anyone tell me what the heck apgart is for?
<KaoticEvil> i know it has something to do with my video card, because i canged my card, and i see an error message on boot up now
<KaoticEvil> changed*
<_mindspin> isnt it agpart KaoticEvil ?
<KaoticEvil> could be.. cant really read it all that well.. goes by kinda fast :P
<robotgeek> KaoticEvil: dmesg | less
<KaoticEvil> oh, hey.. thats cool
<KaoticEvil> can i pipe that output to a file?
<nate_> dmesg > file
<robotgeek> KaoticEvil: sure, dmesg > file
<nate_> you can redirect all standard output to file, and all standard input from a file
<KaoticEvil> wierd... i dont see the error message...
<nate_> check the other end
<KaoticEvil> ive searched the enitre file top to bottom and bottom to top...
<KaoticEvil> does /var/log keep old boot up logs? or only for the most recent boot?
<KaoticEvil> ah, there it is...
<KaoticEvil> agpgart: Detected an Intel i810 chipset, but could not find the secondary device.
<KaoticEvil> i no longer use that video chip...
<KaoticEvil> so i no longer need that module... how can i remove it from the kernel and keep it from loading
<KaoticEvil> ?
<KaoticEvil> for that matter... lsmod reveals a LOT of modules i dont need...
<Captainbraille> What is the command you use to clear out all the downloaded packages from adept? I think a file downloaded wrong and I want to redownload it
<robotgeek> sudo apt-get clean
<KaoticEvil> Captainbraille: sudo apt-get clean
<KaoticEvil> yeah, robotgeek beat me to it
<Captainbraille> lol, thanks guys =) Where is the folder for that anyway?
<farous> Captainbraille: /var/apt/cache
<Captainbraille> Thank you very much =)
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> JakubS: hey, you!
<JakubS> who summons me? ;-)
<JakubS> Tm_T: hello
<wimpies> HI all, often when i click on URL the download manager progress dialog pops up...
<wimpies> I want it only when downloads ARE happening and not potentially could be happening ... How ?
<osh_> What ports do I need to open to get some sort of acceptable speed from the flight4 torrent?
<triceratops> How can it be avoided that kaddressbook always deletes the addressbook.vcf file after every update/upgrade?
<robotgeek> triceratops: really, does that happen?
<triceratops> robotgeek: Yepp, happened several times up to now. The addressbook.vcf file is empty, so are the bakups...
<robotgeek> triceratops: are you on kde 3.5.1?
<triceratops> robotgeek: yepp, dapper. But I had this also with kde 3.0 on
<robotgeek> triceratops: doesn't happen to me, file a bug however
<robotgeek> with steps to reproduce too
<triceratops> robotgeek: I didn't figure out if it is during a upgrade or due to normal operation. It also might be that it happens due to a daemon crash
<robotgeek> triceratops: there was a kmail bug, one sec
<triceratops> robotgeek: If it is a bug I would asume that someone should have seen this also. It's now the fifth time that I could see this..
<robotgeek> triceratops: i'm not able to locate it right away, lemme see
<triceratops> robotgeek: It occurs quite randomly and till now I wasn't able to make it reproducable. In the meaning of making it traceable for others.
<yo_yo> good morning boys
<yo_yo> :)
<robotgeek> yes, im in a meeting, can you gimme 15-20  minutes
<slow-motion> hallo
<visik7> hello
<yo_yo> hello
<slow-motion> hello visik7
<yo_yo> ^_^
<triceratops> robotgeek: But once I had this behaviour when I killed a socket file in ~/.kde/$somewhere. So that was just stupidity, once.
<triceratops> robotgeek: My dirty workaround for this is having a addressbook.vcf.bakup file to restore it from time to time
<weedar> If you choose no to setting up network on install, how to do you start that setup after install?
<rosco> hi
<rosco> I'm using kubuntu 5.10 on a powerbook, and when I type "trackpad show", I get a "no trackpad". But the trackpad works! Any idea how to use this command ?
<killian> hello, where do i get kubuntu flight 5?
<Hobbsee> killian: kubuntu.org, i think
<killian> they give a web address
<killian> but its nonexistent
<killian> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<killian> this doesnt work
<killian> i would like to download kubuntu flight 5, but is doesnt seem to be on the servers yet
<Hobbsee> killian: then kubuntu flight 5 is not out yet
<Hobbsee> install flight 4, or wait a few days, if you wish
<killian> yep
<killian> thats what ill do
<killian> wait
<killian> i already have flight 4 installed
<Hobbsee> then why get flight 5?
<Hobbsee> just do an update && upgrade
<killian> how?
<killian> just by typing what you wrote earlier?
* ubijtsa will need flight5 for the auto-install project at work
<ubijtsa> killian: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<osh_> Flight5 is out?
<ubijtsa> no
* osh_ nods
<ubijtsa> not the kubuntu one anyway
<killian> how do i update my kubuntu flight?
<ubijtsa> killian: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<slow-motion> bbl
<ubijtsa> killian: once you have ubuntu installed, you keep up2date by updating from th official repositories
<ubijtsa> killian: unless you are specifically testing the installer that is
<killian> i've got kubuntu flight installed
<killian> the test version
<killian> so i want to update from flight 4 to flight5
<ubijtsa> and then you can just as well grab the normal ubuntu install ISO
<Hobbsee> killian: yes, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<killian> ok
<Hobbsee> you dont need a full cd for it - this isnt SuSE
<killian> i'll try that
<killian> if this works, it would be nice
<killian> i think it doesnt
<killian> it just wants to upgrade some packages, not kde, or the core of kubuntu (kernel, etc)
* ubijtsa_ ponders this as he installed flight3 and now is bang up to date past flight5 even
<Hobbsee> killian: that probably means that there were no updates to kde/kernel
<killian> anyway, i wonder what the new updates are for kubuntu fligh5
<killian> th wiki is more specific on ubuntu
<ubijtsa2> there won't be that much difference
<ubijtsa2> still kde 3.5.1
<Hobbsee> killian: yes, i've been poking people about that, i'll have to poke in the next meeting, which i solemly swear that I WILL BE AT!
<Hobbsee> there are various bits - kernel is now 2.6.15-18-*
<ubijtsa2> Hobbsee: that made it to the flight5 ISO? good stuff
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa2: i'm not sure - but i'd expect so
<Hobbsee> if not that, -17 did
<ubijtsa2> yeh
<Hobbsee> killian: looks like a newer version of oo.o2, as well
<Hobbsee> some more kubuntu-default-settings changes
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure - i didnt work on it terribly much
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> Is there anyone with a laptop and a external monitor?
<cmon> MrFaber: yup
<MrFaber> great
<MrFaber> cmon, could you post your xorg.conf?
<MrFaber> with pastebin or something like that
<cmon> MrFaber: sure, hang on...
<cmon> MrFaber: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/601150
<cmon> that's with xinerama enabled on my compaq nc6220 1400x1050 + 17'' LCD panel 1280x1024
<MrFaber> cmon, thx
<MrFaber> i hope that it helps :)
<MrFaber> cmon, do you know how to create the modeline?
* Al-Daja is away: Away at the moment
<MrFaber> cmon, do you have some time, check my xorg.conf?
<cmon> MrFaber: i used http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl to generate my modeline
<cmon> MrFaber: can you paste your xorg.conf?
<MrFaber> thx
<MrFaber> of course if you have some time :)
<MrFaber> cmon, http://pastebin.ca/45658
<cmon> MrFaber: can you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log too?
<MrFaber> cmon, sure
<MrFaber> but I have to restart
<MrFaber> I have reset it because I can't manage desktop with this settings
<MrFaber> maybe the LFP and CRT helped
<Blippe> is it possible to get konqueror to open arj, rar, 7z and not only zip files "natively"
<dikatlon> I am just writing something here to test the beagle konversation filter
* weedar shakes what his parents gave him
<morrow> are there any plans to integrate beagle into kubuntu?
<morrow> f.e. with kerry?
<Trolly> hello :)
<Trolly> english speaking only here?
<tijn> yes
<Trolly> okay i have a little problem
<Trolly> i'm online with live dvd of dapper
<Trolly> but when i want installing it braking with /dev/ram not exist
<Trolly> not much reaction :)
<MrFaber> cmon, linux can kill people, really :-D
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee dies
<Hobbsee> you sure about that?
<MrFaber> yes, it manipulates people to kill themselves
<MrFaber> :-D
<MrFaber> I don't want to kill Castro, I just wanted to add a monitor to my laptop
<psycho_oreos> MrFaber: if you are trying to impose linux can kill people. Then are you also imposing that gun can also kill people? :p
<MrFaber> yes, but the gun doesn'T manipulate
<MrFaber> it just kills
<MrFaber> and then there is silence
<psycho_oreos> no no, gun can manipulate if linux can manipulate :p
<_sascha> Hi!
<MrFaber> hi _sascha
<MrFaber> cmon, should I still post?
<MrFaber> I think it doesn't realize that there are two screens
<MrFaber> if I use the nvidia twin setting the second screen is off while x is running
<MrFaber> Anyone else who has a monitor connected to a laptop and which works?
<MrFaber> bbl
<cmon> MrFaber: had some work to do. how's it going with your X?
<Trolly> someone here who knows if there is an kernelimage package fpr 2.6.14 in breeze?
<krypto> hi
<Trolly> fpr==for
<Trolly> hi krypto
<krypto> someone uses eclipse in here? i want to give the motiv version a try because the gtk2 version is slow as hell
<krypto> but I cant figure out how to start it
<krypto> *motif :)
<dean> could anyne tell me how to alter the permissions of the windows drives that show up under media in kde?
<MrFaber> cmon, it doesn't work
<MrFaber> the only thing that works it without special configuration cloneing of the screen with interpolation
<cmon> are you trying twinview or xinerama right now?
<klemens> Hi there :) I got a fast question; Whats the key combo to switch between workspaces?
<_derek> anyone know why konqueror would open debs in kate..?
<LeeJunFan> anyone know if yahoo changed their protocol? I haven't been able to sign onto yahoo with kopete for a day or so now.
<ubijtsa> _derek: content-type is set wrong on web server
<LeeJunFan> _derek: or if they are local files then your associations are set wrong locally.
<_derek> its from kde-look
<_derek> does the same thing with rpms
<weedar> I downloaded kernel 2.6.14 and installed it - I can safely delete all packages related to 2.6.12 and the like, right?
<benkong2> Heu dapper drake is awesome in kubuntu I love the graphics
<visik7> what change from 3.5.1 backport for breezy ?
<benkong2> Only one thing I had ubuntu working perfectly ifplug net manager wireless and all switched etc. When I did an apt-get instal kubuntu-desktop it all broke. What happened?
<benkong2> Is there an equivalent to nm-manager applet in KDE? Or how can I find out what happened?
<thompa> i like the new desktop style too
<thompa> ipv6 is a problem though
<thompa> i disabled ipv6 in firefox and my pages load 6 times faster
<thompa> no idea why konqueror still takes 40 secs to load a page though, and no idea hw ot fix it
<murray_> Firetech: bug reporting ....
<murray_> sorry ... re: Bug reporting
<slow-motion> re
<MrFaber> cmon,
<MrFaber> anyone useing nvidia twinview on linux?
<linxtvr> hi, I deleted proftpd in the /etc/init.d/ folder, anyone know how I can get it back
<cmon> MrFaber, does your setup work in that other OS?
<pulsar84> Hi!
<pulsar84> I've got some strange font problems with wxvlc and/or GTK-1.2... Anyone who could help me?
<DevGet> since I updated my kubuntu dapper, all font's has got so big
<DevGet> how to fix?
<tristanmike> pulsar84, what's the problem?
<pulsar84> tristanmike: Well, wxvlc and GTK-1.2 have too big and ugly fonts. I assume, as wxvlc seems to rely on GTK, that's the same problem.
<pulsar84> tristanmike: GTK2 and QT work fine.
<pulsar84> I think, that might have to do something with DPI settings, but what should I do about that?
<tristanmike> pulsar84, hmm, are you running Dapper?
<thompa> gdesklets wont start for some reason
<pulsar84> tristanmike: No, Breezy.
<tristanmike> pulsar84, well, I've had some problems with vlc, are you trying to use skins (ie, or not make it look as crappy as it does by default)?  What cause this intital problem? straight from the install?
<pulsar84> tristanmike: I'm not sure, as I hadn't installed vlc straight from installation. And since then, I've reconfigured a whole lot about fonts and dpi settings.
<pulsar84> tristanmike: And no, no skins. Just the plain wxWidgets interface.
<noteventime> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<tristanmike> pulsar84, did you compile ?
<pulsar84> tristanmike: No. Binary package. Let me check out the version.
<pulsar84> Thats wxvlc 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3.
<noteventime> Doen anyone here know how to add debugging information in kdevelop 3.3.1
<tristanmike> pulsar84, oh, when I said "installation" I actually meant compile or repos, sorry, my bad
<tristanmike> pulsar84, right, that's the same version I have...
<tristanmike> pulsar84, would it be possible to get a screenshot?
<pulsar84> Sure.
<FiNeX> hi!
<patrix> greetings!
<pulsar84> tristanmike: http://pulsar.lart.info/vlc.png (I included parts of Konversation for comparison)
<pulsar84> tristanmike: Any ideas?
<tristanmike> pulsar84, sooo sorry dude, I got called away from my keyboard :(
<pulsar84> tristanmike: Oh, okay. Don't worry.
<tristanmike> pulsar84, right, unfortunatly, as I understand it, because I have the same issue, it's not fixable this release unless you compile from source
<tristanmike> pulsar84, lemme show you
<pulsar84> tristanmike: You think that's a bug?
<tristanmike> pulsar84, well, bug, yes and no, it's not an "official" bug because I think, if I'm not mistake, it's a backports project
<tristanmike> pulsar84, I believe the package wasn't compiled correctly, or used the wrong wxwidgets and thus the look
<pulsar84> tristanmike: I think it's rather a configuration problem. My GTK-1.2 applications (i.e. gtk-theme-switch) look the same.
<tristanmike> pulsar84, I'm almost positive it's package related, you won't be able to get skins working either
<pulsar84> Who wants skins anyway? ;p
<tristanmike> pulsar84, i run both kubuntu and ubuntu, right now I'm in Ubuntu (Breezy) and here's my vlc  http://rapidshare.de/files/15487790/Screenshot-VLC_media_player.png.html
<pulsar84> tristanmike: Yeah, looks the same... Did you do anything about your dpi-settings? E.g. change display-size in X config or so?
<tristan_> When I use the list function in Konqueror the filenames are written in green : anyone know how to change the color. I looked in the Konweror confguration button but did not find anything....
<tristanmike> pulsar84, no, what first led me onto it was the trouble I had getting skins installed, and upon research, I discovered that the package itself was the issue
<tristanmike> pulsar84, here's a quote "Breezy's vlc was compiled with GTK+ 1.2 support instead of the newer
<tristanmike> GTK+ 2.8 due to locale-handling bugs both in the widget set
<tristanmike> (wxwidgets2.6, which uses GTK+ 2. and in vlc itself. These bugs have
<tristanmike> since been fixed in the most recent stable release of vlc, which is in
<tristanmike> Dapper. An earlier preliminary snapshot has been backported from Dapper
<tristanmike> to Breezy, so use the breezy-backports repository."
<tristanmike> CRAP
<tristanmike> sorry, didn't expect _that_ to happen, booo :(
<pulsar84> Hmmm. Well, sound like another thing on my Things-I-have-to-endure-until-my-Breezy-to-Dapper-upgrade list.
<tristanmike> pulsar84, yeah, me too, basically, if the "backports" guys pushed the right buttons so to speak, we'd upgrade to a cleaner version, but oh well
<pulsar84> Ah, well. It's not so long until dapper release. I haven't been using vlc extensively though.
<pulsar84> I used to love it in Windows, but in Linux there are equal alternatives.
<nate_> dapper....upgrade.....taking.....forever.....
<pulsar84> nate_: What do you mean?
<morrow> slow internet connection? :)
<nate_> no, slow processor
<nate_> upgrading to dapper...and taking a long time, imo
<osh_> dapper is out? wasn't it going to be delayed?
<morrow> osh_: its still beta
<nate_> yeah
<osh_> right. then I haven't  missed something. I'm still waiting for flight5 to see if some of my bugs have been corrected... :-)
<osh_> Here's something I thought was really cool. P2P-email: http://zgp.org/pipermail/p2p-hackers/2005-May/002590.html
<tristanmike> pulsar84, plus you should probably compile it by source anyway, vlc compiled doesn't come with .mkv support, if you use that file type.
<pulsar84> Never heard of it at all. ;-)
<pulsar84> Nah, I won't care about ugly vlc until dapper. They've hopefully got working packages there.
<tristanmike> well, I just meant for more file type support, that's all
<cA1mAn> hello, i want to ask a maybe to overasked question, but still: which is *ACTUALLY* (and for the fututre) the best filesystem for my desktop use (files from 10kb to 4GB)? ext3, xfs or resierfs? According to this recent test: http://linuxgazette.net/122/piszcz.html , xfs is the winner.. what do you think?
<tristanmike> my opinion is that if ext3 wasn't percieved as the best overall filesystem for a Desktop/Business user, then ext3 would not be the default....that's just my opinion
<DuAl_Try> Bonjour
<tristanmike> hello :)
<DuAl_Try> j'ai une geforce6 6600 qui gere le dual screen, je suis sous kubuntu et je n'arrive pas a le faire marcher... je precise que je debute un peu sous linux (je connais quand meme quelques bases) et que je suis deja pass par google :)
<DuAl_Try> Certains ici se servent du dual screen avec nvidia ?
<tristanmike> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tristanmike> merci
<DuAl_Try> oh sorry =)
<tristanmike> no worries
<tristanmike> :)
<DuAl_Try> thanks for the link I'm gonna check those channels
<wellington> hello word :P
<noteventime> echo...
<world> hello wellington
<wellington> rsrs
<wellington> who are you
<noteventime> me?
<wellington> yes
<noteventime> I'm world
<noteventime> :D
<mijndert> i destroy worlds for a living
<DuAl_Try> worldS ?
<Chodder> Hah, this is the best thing ever! http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31865
<noteventime> Sorry mijndert im the only one
<Chodder> no more hitting alt+f2 and typing kcontrol
<mijndert> lol
<noteventime> yakuake ^^
<wellington> sorry, e need back to work
<wellington> bye
<indy> hi there
<noteventime> 'ello
<indy> anychance of a quick question?
<noteventime> sure
<indy> im trying to install kubuntu on a fujitsu laptop with a celeron chip
<indy> after ubuntu failed
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> How does it fail and when?
<indy> your cpu doesn't support long mode. use 32 bit distribution
<indy> and i havent got a clue
<indy> what cd to download
<noteventime> You are trying to instal the 64bit version
<noteventime> I can give you a link to the one you need
<noteventime> Do you want dapper (next version of ubuntu, still a little beta) or breezy (the current version)?
<indy>  wait, should i download the i386 torrent?
<noteventime> yes
<indy> dnt have a network on that machine
<noteventime> ?
<indy> ok, ill do that . . .
<indy> i mean i cant do network install or anything like that
<noteventime> ok
<Skrot> Hi. I've got a laptop with a VGA port. I'd like to use both the monitors (clone), do I need to set up something in X.org config for dual monitors?
<indy> so 386 is an anypc disk?
<mijndert> indy, it's for 32 bits x86 CPU's
<DuAl_Try> Rebonjour
<noteventime> 'ello
<DuAl_Try> ok ^^
<DuAl_Try> gonnaask a french question again :/
<Tm_T> moin
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> how can I flush the DNS cache please?
<paines> Celeste: you mean reload or clear
<paines> Celeste: rndc reload , rndc flush
<Celeste> paines,  you decide what I need ....  I transferred my domain to a new provider some days ago
<Celeste> I cannot see the new site, I always come to the old one
<Celeste> the new DNS is in the WHOIS
<Celeste> and all my friends see the new site
<Celeste> paines?
<paines> Celeste: how are you trying to do this
<Celeste> paines, by typing it into my browser
<paines> Celeste: well, press f5 or ctrl +r to reload
<Celeste> paines, I cleared my cache several times
<paines> which browser is that ?
<Celeste> root@linux:/# rndc flush
<Celeste> bash: rndc: command not found
<Celeste> root@linux:/#
<Celeste> paines, firefox cannot get the new DNS
<Celeste> opera can
<paines> forget that with rndc. i thought you mean the dns server
<paines> i had that too with firefox. just pressed f5 a couple of time and that did it
<paines> otherwise, the is a bunch of ff extension to clean cache and stuff. try with that
<paines> otherwise, there is
<swedish> once ive installed openssh server, how do i configure it, or do i not need to?
<nlindblad> swedish: the standard configuration is just fine
<DeluxXx> anyone knows a perleditor like optiperl for linux ?
<robotgeek> DeluxXx: hmm, no clue. vim with a few plugins?
<nlindblad> swedish: allows all users on the system to login by ssh:ing port 22
<swedish> well i have a new installation of kubuntu
<swedish> and i JUST installed the server
<nlindblad> swedish: if you want to configure it and tune the options, have a look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<swedish> i found a guide about starting/stopping the service adn setting it to auto
<swedish> k
<swedish> how do i look at services at boot in kubuntu?
<elijahlofgren> swedish: Go to System Settings and click on "System Services"
<swedish> yeah i found it, thank you
<_krypto> anyone knows how to start the motif version of eclipse?
<swedish> ive installed the SSH server and set it to start on boot but it fails to start, any ideas?
<_bert_> Can you ping each computer?
<swedish> the service wont start, i dont see what that has to do with pinging?
<Paradosso> could anyone advise me a bittorrent client with multiple transfers support and not too heavy on resources? except azureus and ktorrent
<arrinmurr> Paradosso: bittornado with btdownloadcurses ? :)
<Paradosso> arrinmurr, it's what I use, but it does only a torrent at a time :)
<robotgeek> Paradosso: open s screen, and download as many as you want
<shawn___> hey, I'm about to reinstall windows XP on a kubuntu (dapper drake) and Windows box, when I reinstall windows it takes over the MBR, I'm wondering the easiest way to reinstall grub. does it have an oiption to do that on the Kubuntu disk?
<DeluxXx> how i can put snort in the startup ?
<DeluxXx> how i can put snort in the startup ?
<noteventime> shawn_: You can use the dapper drake cd
<shawn___> what optioons do I have to go to to get to th grub reinstall?
<noteventime> shawn_: The dapper drake cd has a recovery option
<shawn___> oh okay and I'd do what it that option?
<shawn___> *in
<pradeepto> Riddell:
<noteventime> shawn__: I dont remember exactly, but i think its pretty logic
<DeluxXx> hey
<noteventime> shawn__: You shouldn't have any problems
<DeluxXx> how i can put snort in the startup
<noteventime> ey!
<noteventime> snort?
<shawn___> oh okay, thankyou, just making sure
<DeluxXx> how i can put snort in the startup
<noteventime> np :D
<noteventime> what is snort?
<noteventime> either put a script in init.d or put a link in /usr/share/autostart/
<noteventime> Has anyone tried the acid2 test in konqueror?
<Tm_T> yup
<noteventime> how did it "score"?
<Tm_T> iirc perfect
<noteventime> wow
<Riddell> pradeepto?
<noteventime> konqueror made it ^^
<pradeepto> Riddell: yes, when is eta for Kubuntu Dapper Flight4
<pradeepto> Riddell: yes, when is eta for Kubuntu Dapper Flight5
<agalavis> hi all
<kosh> yeah konqueror does fine in acid2 test with one caveat
<kosh> since it has minimum size enforcement you can make it look visually screwed up
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> ok
<kosh> but that is the correct behavior and it is even noted somewhere for that test
<Tm_T> http://webstandards.org/files/acid2/test.html
<kosh> so it might look like it does not pass but it really does
<Riddell> pradeepto: whenever these things finish downloading (then I'll test and release if they work)
<Riddell> pradeepto: but there's too many people downloading ubuntu flight 5, these are downloading at a snail's pace
<pradeepto> Riddell: oke oke thanks. hmmm
<ciga> hi
<noteventime> torrent
<Riddell> pradeepto: so hopefully it'll be out when you wake up tomorrow :)
<pradeepto> Riddell: good to know that.
<pradeepto> :)
<ciga> I'd like to hibernate my Desktop. How should I do that in Breezy?
<Riddell> ciga: sudo pmi action hibernate
<Riddell> or use klaptopdaemon, which will do the same
<ciga> hmm
<ciga> it says some errors
<ciga> it stopped my mysql server :)
<ciga> /etc/acpi/prepare.sh: line 7: cardctl: command not found
<ciga> oh, cardctl is for pcmcia
<trappist> ciga: sudo apt-get install pcmcia-cs
<ciga> doh:)
<trappist> ciga: be a dear and file a bug report on that
<ciga> I can live with an error message :)
* ciga sighs
* noteventime sighs twice
<ciga> you won.
<noteventime> yay!
* noteventime invites all to party in #kubuntu-party
<spintaro> Hey can anyone help me reak quick with a problem?
<arrinmurr> !helpme
<noteventime> shoot
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<BigBadBen> depends on the problem, but don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<spintaro> Well I just installed the 64bit Kubuntu on my main computer, I can boot successfully into the repair mode, but when i try to boot into the defualt mode it hangs and pixels are askew on the screen not letting me put any information into the login window
<spintaro> BTW im really new at linux
<kosh> spintaro: first what cpu do you have
<arrinmurr> spintaro: not sure if it helps with that problem, but you'll end up with a lot less problems if you use the i386 version for now
* BigBadBen uses the amd64 version with no problems :z
<kosh> spintaro: what cpu do you have?
<spintaro> Yea it almost looks like a video driver problem but im a windows guy
<spintaro> I have a athlon 64 3200+
<arrinmurr> BigBadBen: with flash and all?
<kosh> arrinmurr: flash not working is a huge feature
<kosh> arrinmurr: actually flash does not work on 64bit in any platform right now which is great
<kosh> spintaro: what video card do you have?
<arrinmurr> kosh: unfortunately it's needed sometimes
<kosh> for what?
<kosh> what actually needs flash?
<spintaro> I have a 7800 GT
<kosh> spintaro: are you running the 64bit version of those drivers?
<BigBadBen> I hate flash. but I do have a 32bit chroot setup, just haven't got around to installing firefox + flash yet.
<kosh> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-8178.html
<arrinmurr> kosh: what i meant was unfortunately it's used sometimes ;)
<spintaro> I don't know cause I cant even log on to the KDE desktop, is there a way to update thru the command prompt?
<kosh> flash still has some nasty security holes and the odds are macromedia will never fix them
<kosh> I don't allow flash to be used anywhere in this organization
<kosh> spintaro: yup you can update through the command prompt
<kosh> you can even browse the web from there
<kosh> however you probably need to remove any of the ubuntu nvidia stuff
<spintaro> how do you do that? I'm really new to linux but I want to learn
<spintaro> which distro should i boot to
<arrinmurr> kosh: but flash is not the only problem
<arrinmurr> but if the 64bit version works fine, great. there are just some situations when something special needs to be done to get things to work, for now at least
<kosh> spintaro: sorry I just don't have the time it would take you walk you through it, I have to get some other work done
<spintaro> ok
<kosh> arrinmurr: what other apps?
<spintaro> can anyone help me out on how to launch a web browser through the command prompt?
<kosh> links http://someurl
<kosh> if links is not installed do sudo apt-get install links
<ciga> or try lynx
<arrinmurr> kosh: w32codecs?
<BigBadBen> yea, thats true I've never got 64bit mplayer to work with w32codecs. It does work through a 32bit chroot
<pradeepto> wtf is gam_server?
<pradeepto> why is it taking so much CPU time,
<ciga> ii  gamin                0.1.5-0ubuntu1       File and directory monitoring system
<noteventime> hmm
<ciga> pradeepto: gam_server is part of gamin.
<spintaro> k it finished installing the links package kosh
<pradeepto> ciga: thanks but what have I done that has made it so mad?
<pradeepto> why is my hdd being accessed so much?
<ciga> pradeepto: what top says?
<pradeepto> thats what top says?
<_fabien> join #eucd.info
<pradeepto> gam_server tops the class :P
<ciga> nothing else?
<pradeepto> ciga: well there are others like konversation,xorg,init,kwin,konq et al
<pradeepto> ciga: but gam_server is always at top
<ciga> where getXuser should be? In what package?
<pradeepto> ciga: 9.6% CPU almost consistent and 60% Mem
<ciga> pradeepto: I can't tell you. maybe try to restart the daemon if you don't search or do any hard file activity.
<robotgeek> pradeepto: memory is quite alrite, why not use it if you have it :)
<pradeepto> ciga: thanks anyways
<ice> tying to get krfb to run but I keep getting the error :: Cannot find KlnetD The KDE daemon (kded) may have crashed or has not yet been started
<ice> I get to get remote connection from my windows box to my nix box
<pradeepto> robotgeek: interesting point, I will pray for your memorys well being from now onwards :P
<pradeepto> robotgeek: btw the hdd is spinning like never before
<robotgeek> pradeepto: maybe change the spindown time
<spintaro> i need help installing video divers without using a gui
<robotgeek> spintaro: which one? ati/nvdia?
<spintaro> nvdia
<robotgeek> !nvdia
<ubotu> robotgeek: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<robotgeek> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<spintaro> !nvidia
<robotgeek> pradeepto: what programs are running?
<pradeepto> robotgeek: konsole, konversation, konq, kopete (not chatting right now)
<pradeepto> robotgeek: laptop on power right now , if that is of use.
<robotgeek> pradeepto: weird, amarok is not indexing is it?
<pradeepto> robotgeek: amarok is not running
<robotgeek> pradeepto: i am unsure, sorry
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Congrats to raphink on core-dev status | Amarok 1.4 beta 2, KOffice 1.5 beat 2 out | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) http://tinyurl.com/q59ez | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1
<pradeepto> np
<raphink> :D
<noteventime> ncie
<noteventime> nice
<ice> Fatal ! DECOP communcation problem
<trappist> pradeepto: I had that problem
<ice> hmm
<pradeepto> trappist: and then?
<ice> what is wrong with the DCOP server ?
<pradeepto> trappist: how did you solve it?
<trappist> pradeepto: I "fixed" it thusly: while true; do killall gam_server;done  <-- let that run for a while, ctrl-c, and whatever was respawning it had given up, I guess
<noteventime> Need to get 36.4MB of archives.
<noteventime> After unpacking 860kB of additional disk space will be used
<noteventime> :D, that download always looks so overkill
<pradeepto> trappist: thanks is there no *proper* solution? Why is that happening in first place?
<trappist> pradeepto: sure wish I knew what caused it, though, so I could file a useful bug report
<trappist> pradeepto: no idea!  something is respawning gam_server, but I can't tell what
<ciga> pradeepto: maybe you can ty lsof | grep gam_
<ciga> ty is try. :)
<pradeepto> hello?
<pradeepto> killall gam_server :)
<radhios> Hi!!! anybody know where I can found this library?? libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<pradeepto> ciga: that did give some results
<noteventime> libc++6
<noteventime> libc6
<noteventime> libstdc++6
<ciga> pradeepto: those files are opened by gam_server
<noteventime> ^-- this one
<ciga> pradeepto: maybe it leads you somewhere.
<pradeepto> ciga: its behaving well now. It did get started again after I killed it
<radhios> I have instaled libc6.0 but a program DBDesigner try to reach this one!
<ciga> pradeepto: maybe you hided its favorite toy.
<pradeepto> ciga: might be, but I can see its eating more memory slowly
<ciga>  9261 ciga      15   0  3700 2116  860 S  0.7  0.2   8:10.20 gam_server
<ciga> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'getXuser' returned no results.
<pradeepto> 15223 pradeept  15   0 47128  44m  888 S  9.3  8.9   1:16.81 gam_server
<ciga> interesting.
<niels_> For some reason adept won't start anymore... what could be wrong?
<Teknoenie> does anyone know of any MS Word password recovery tools for Ubuntu/Linux?
<ciga> niels_: try to start adept from konsole/xterm
<pparker> hi
<niels_> ciga: Hmm... that works.
<niels_> ciga: weird
<pparker> i've installed amarok 1.4b2 on dapper and it cannot play mp3s !
<niels_> But during startup, it said "adept: ERROR: Communication problem with adept, it probably crashed."
<pparker> but i can play oggs or wma :(
<niels_> pparker: You need to install support for restricted medias.
<DHGE> Teknoenie: http://www.google.com/search?q=word+password+linux
<niels_> pparker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pparker> it was working before using gstreamer engine
<pparker> now it has switched to xine engine for playback
<DHGE> pparker: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=mp3+ubuntu   ---  FIRST hit
<pparker> DHGE:  i gave a try with kaffeine and it plays perfectly mp3s
<pparker> so it's only an amarok related problem
<pparker> i'm testing 1.4beta2
<niels_> What is Skim (scim input plugin)?
<niels_> Most times I use apt-get it tells me to insert the install cdrom disc... why is that?
<niels_> Maybe I have a cdrom repository?
<cyberix> I installed Kubuntu to my Ubuntu because I wanted to try KDE. Can I get the normal Ubuntu usplash image back?
<ciga> niels_: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<niels_> ciga: thanks
<ciga> niels_: there must be a line with deb cdrom
<ciga> niels_: welcome
<rideout> cyberix: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<stefi> hello 2 all
<stefi> does anybody have a few minutes for me?
<morzel> hy
<morzel> how can I check my kde's version number?
<ciga> kde-config --version
<cyberix> rideout: Thanks
<morzel> ok
<morzel> i will check
<morzel> it works. thanks ciga
<ciga> morzel: nope
<weedar> Anyone want to reccommend an easy application to record sound with? (I'm using a USB microphone)
<Teknoenie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Teknoenie>   k3b: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.1-2) but 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu10 is to be installed
<Teknoenie>        Depends: libk3b2 but it is not going to be installed
<Teknoenie> k3b is still broken on dapper i see
<rideout> weedar: audacity is great, the basics are simple to use, but it has many advanced features too
<weedar> rideout, excellent! I remembered using a program earlier but couldn't remember it's name. audacity was it! :)
<robotgeek> Teknoenie: i use it on dapper
<cycus_zwisus> audacity is gtk1 :(
<weedar> cycus_zwisus, what does that mean?
<cycus_zwisus> gtk1 apps look ugly beacuse there's no font antialiasing
<rideout> weedar: it means the graphics aren't the coolest, but so what
<rideout> it is an audio app, looks aren't so important
<weedar> I was going to say the same thing =)
<ryanakca> I made the mistake of going "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop".... how do I remove ubuntu/gnome?
<robotgeek> ryanakca: look for debfoster.
<robotgeek> ryanakca: or http://robotgeek.org/wiki/ShellScripts/CleanPackage
<cycus_zwisus> but installing a font which looks nice wothout antialiasing is a remedy
<rideout> weedar: in audacity check out menu Effect->Noise Removal. It will be able to get rid of the natural ambient sound of the room making you recording sound much more professional, no white noise
<cycus_zwisus> like tahoma for instance :P
<spiritz> I'm running latest kde from ubuntu ; it seems that my ioslave daap:/ does not work, is it working for u?
<cycus_zwisus> is it true that dapper will be released 6 weeks later than previously scheduled?
<spiritz> cycus_zwisus: yes
<weedar> rideout, I'll try it for sure. But I'm mainly using it to try to find out which way I can sing when playing the guitar to sound least horrible :)
<ryanakca> robotgeek: thanks :)
<pradeepto> laters bye
<ryanakca> hmmm... is there an english version of EasyKubuntu for dapper?
<cycus_zwisus> i wonder what new features are gonna be included in dapper, switching from hoary to breezy i didn't notice any revolutionary changes
<cycus_zwisus> maybe because i use kubuntu not ubuntu?
<cycus_zwisus> i think ubuntu is betters supported, all cool features require gnome
<ryanakca> Nah...
<cycus_zwisus> kubuntu is a bit neglected
<ryanakca> hmmm... I get an error when ./configure runs...  it says it can't find x includes... what package provides those?
<cycus_zwisus> i had the same error
<ryanakca> cycus_zwisus: kubuntu is not neglected at all...
<cycus_zwisus> but i don't remember which package (or actually the lack of which) was responsible for this
<_mindspin> what are you trying to do?
<ryanakca> _mindspin: I'm trying to install kbfx... I'm following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76746
<_mindspin> what are you running dapper or breezy?
<ryanakca> _mindspin: dapper
<_mindspin> that will be the reason why its not working correctly
<ryanakca> _mindspin: if I compile from source... why wouldn't it work?
<_mindspin> different librarys I guess
<ryanakca> eh hunh.... can't you have more than 1 version of the same library installed at the same time?
<nico> hi
<ryanakca> _mindspin: hmmm... X includes are provided by libxaw-headers, libxaw6* and libxaw7*
<_mindspin> hehe
<ryanakca> now all I need is libz :)
<_mindspin> you may run into other unmet dependencies
<ryanakca> such as libz :)... now I need to sort threw a list of 30 or so results for apt-cache search :)
* marseillai vous souhaite une bonne nuit!
<_mindspin> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<_mindspin> hehe, the "dont run it because it may break youer system " is removed
<_mindspin> but maybe youll find help in #ubuntu+1
<ryanakca> _mindspin: I thought that the "dont run it because it might break your system" was for xgl... meh... xgl broke my old system...
<_mindspin> haha
<nico8481> rrah... where is the app that allow you to switch your keyboard layout? can't find it it the main menu... :-/
<_mindspin> dapper kubuntu is not stable you'll better wait, unless you have fun playing around...
<ryanakca> _mindspin: I've been on dapper for the past month :) It isn't that bad... I've enjoyed filing an odd gagigamillion bugs...
<ryanakca> _mindspin: ok... maybe I'm exagerating... I've only filed 3 XD
<_mindspin> its good if you file bugs
<ryanakca> _mindspin: I know
<weedar> Darn audacity doesn't work with usb microhpones
<rideout> nico8481: system settings ->regional & accesibility ->keyboard layout -> tab switching option -> show country flad, this will put an icon in the system try
<rideout> s/try/tray
<Teknoenie> robotgeek: did you already have it installed before upgrading to dapper
<nico8481> rideout: thanks
<kvarntun> i need help with my webcam, anyone?
<spiritz> is anyone around that could give me an hand; I'd like to compare avahi-discover ouput of someone else that has two network interfaces running?
<nico8481> rideout: any idea how to set a keyboard shortcut for switching?
<Mitja> Where is the current session saved?
<kvarntun> do anyone know if theres any drivers to Creative webcams to linux?
<spiritz> kvarntun: mine works fine
<kvarntun> what cam do you have?
<spiritz> kvarntun: I'm using the default driver supplied by ubuntu; actually I did not install anything
<spiritz> hm I think it's creative pro ex
<kvarntun> okey, i have a Creative vista plus and i have tryed to get it to work in Kopete but i think its the drivers that fucks around:/
<spiritz> are u able to see ur preview?
<kvarntun> nja,, what program do u use?
<spiritz> in kopete's settings u can see the preview I think
<spiritz> any I can't do webcam with kopete, however I can with amsn
<spiritz> or ekiga
<spiritz> any=anyway
<kvarntun> wtf the first program i tryed was Amsn but i didnt get the webcam function to start at all:/
<kvarntun> do u use version 0.95?
<spiritz> no
<spiritz> .96b
<kvarntun> alright, i will try that one now
<spiritz> but u should try using a simple software to make sure ur webcam is at least working
<Tsukihime> can anyone tell me how can i know what java version i got installed?? =O
<kvarntun> i didnt find it in apt-search
<spiritz> kvarntun: true, I installed it from sources
<kvarntun> compilied by u self?
<spiritz> yes I think
<kvarntun> hehe im to noob for that i think
<spiritz> check amsn website, there's maybe a tutorial
<rideout> nico8481 alt+ctrl+k is the default to switch layouts
<hugelmopf> Tsukihime: java --version maybe?
<spiritz> kvarntun: install camorama, it will check ur webcam
<Tsukihime> hugelmopf: it says cannot find command java maybe i dont got it installed >_>
<nico8481> rideout: thanks but it only works one (since the k is mapped to something else in my second layout I guess)... how can i modify the shortcuts? is it in "Xkb options"?
<rideout> nico8481 go to keyboard shortcuts in regional & accessibility to change it, it should be in there somewhere, beware there might be trouble if the map changes the keys you use
<kvarntun> spiritz, okey
<kvarntun> could not connect video device spiritz ..
<agalavis> just to know, which version should i download for a latop using the intel dual core proceessor?
<spiritz> so your webcam is not working :)
<ixiion> when i use kaffeine with my DVB-S card ist uses 95% and my system get extremely slow usally it used only about 28%
<kvarntun> no
<spiritz> agalavis: i386 or i686
<agalavis> one for 64 bits?
<spiritz> no
<kvarntun> spiritz, then i need drivers:/
<agalavis> thanks
<spiritz> kvarntun: check ubuntuforums.org, there's some kind of auto script that install webcam drivers
<nico8481> rideout: ok, found it. thanks
<kvarntun> okey, what country are u from btw?
<spiritz> fr, living in india
<kvarntun> okey
<spiritz> what about u?
<rideout> nico8481: you might want to try "input actions" too, you can set an action to make a dcop call to chang the keyboard map. you could use anything to trigger it, like  mouse gesture
<kvarntun> Sweden =) cold as ice
<psycho_oreos> but nice connections
<spiritz> :) here it's about to be hot as hell ;)
<kvarntun> psycho_oreos, yes it is;) 1gbit in some places now..
<kvarntun> spiritz, rater to hot then to cold
<psycho_oreos> kvarntun: that is something I could never complain :)
<spiritz> 1bg to the internet? :o
<weedar> Can anyone reccommend a program to record sound with that supports USB microphones?
<kvarntun> yes to the internet
<spiritz> omg
<kvarntun> quite nice
<spiritz> so how is P2P doing in your country?
<nico8481> rideout: uuuuh... not sure i get what it means but thanks :)
<psycho_oreos> not even the connection I'm on can satisfy you Swedish people ;)
<kvarntun> haha, its doing fine but very much complaigning about piracy
<kvarntun> or
<spiritz> lol
<kvarntun> haha
<kvarntun> answerd little funny there
<kvarntun> whats the time in india?
<kvarntun> im tired>_<
<spiritz> 03:53
<weedar> How can you ask how P2P is doing in Sweden, The Pirate Bay is situated there
<weedar> There even was an articel in wired about it =)
<kvarntun> weedar, it sucks
<kvarntun> piratebay
<spiritz> and I'm paying a crappy 64k internet connexion 14!
<kvarntun> haha
<spiritz> weedar: I don't like the pirate bay that much actually
<weedar> It is the biggest bittorrent site on the planet though kvarntun
<psycho_oreos> spiritz: better that than having to share that sort of connection amongst 9 other people :)
<kvarntun> weedar, yes biggest, but not fastest
<rideout> nico8481: kde has an advanced way to create "actions" or macros or whatever you call it. There are many ways to trigger these. I have one set for firefox, that knows when i am in a firefox window to map the escape key, to ctrl+w to close a tab, it also know to send the right key when i am in hebrew keyboard mode.
<kvarntun> in Sweden we have big connections and want to use them well
<spiritz> psycho_oreos: wow.... I bet you love doing dist-upgrades ;)
<kvarntun> ;)
<spiritz> kvarntun: do you have VOIP and on VIDEO ON DEMAND etc very developed?
<psycho_oreos> spiritz: oh well I sure do! and because I mess around with ubuntu so much that it creates the need to reinstall, so I have alot of fun chewing up the remaining bandwidth hoping no other people out of the 9 people connected will start using their little download managers to steal the bandwidth :)
<weedar> kvarntun, you don't have any sympathy from me. I'm stuck using the slowest ADSL line available at the moment, via wireless, because the ISPs around here don't have more capacity
<kvarntun> hmm.. i dont understand, very developed?
<spiritz> psycho_oreos:  :D
<kvarntun> weedar, where do you live? africa?
<weedar> kvarntun, Norway :(
<psycho_oreos> weedar: better that than where I'm at, they try and make you pay more money by either limiting how much you can download/upload in a month, and/or speed connections
<spiritz> kvarntun: I mean is everyone doing VOIP and VIDEO ON DEMAND thru their internet connections?
<weedar> psycho_oreos, true - that _is_ worse. But not by much
<karpet> hello?
<psycho_oreos> weedar: I consider it the worst out of any other forms of limiting connections
<weedar> I mean, I was used to at least having a 4Mbit line and now...I feel like one of the common-folk over in the colonies (USA)
<kvarntun> spiritz, nja, very much young people use MSN and voice/cam function but not to much..
<slovin> I just finished installing Kubuntu.. brilliant. I've been using SUSE since 2000 and never tried anything else.
<kvarntun> weedar, norway:D not far from here
<psycho_oreos> weedar: if you download/upload a fair bit, you would instantly feel the pain
<Chodder> weedar, Cox cable offers 15mb down stream now :)
<weedar> Chodder, could you ask them to lay down some cables in the direction of Trondheim, Norway for me? =)
<slovin> Though I'm missing YaST2, the most important tool ever.
<Chodder> Hehe
<karpet> Would someone be able to answer a quick question or show me where some documentation to the answer would be?
<kvarntun> spiritz, 1 gbit costs about 90 euro in sweden
<kvarntun> :D
<Chodder> .!.
<weedar> psycho_oreos, I'd definetly feel it fast, I download alot of free music, unix-stuff, etc.. But can I assume there is little competition between ISPs where you live? I mean, since they're able to have such horrendous limits?
<ixiion> 1gb in both direction ?
<spiritz> kvarntun: you better have a good return on investment for such a price!
<kvarntun> ixiion, yes
<psycho_oreos> and for the connection that you would typically pay on broadband. Say a 60GB/month cap, that could literally give you the same sort of connection from bredbandsbolaget.se's 100Mbit connection at around the same pricing
<Chodder> i would pay 90 euro for that speed
<psycho_oreos> weedar: Australia -_-
<Chodder> I download at least a couple hundred gigs in a month
<ixiion> kvarntun: st it a flatrate ?
<kvarntun> Chodder, haha =) where do u come from?
<ixiion> a REAL flatrate ?
<Chodder> US, I have 15mb down
<weedar> I'm somewhat glad I don't have a 1Gbit line, my girlfriend would so dump me :(
<kvarntun> ixiion, flatrate?
<kvarntun> Chodder, okey
<spiritz> Fr, 20mb down is 30
<psycho_oreos> lol weedar
<ixiion> dont know flatrate ?
<Chodder> 1gbit= me buying new hard drives every week
<kvarntun> weedar, get 1gbit and u get 1000000 girls in .JPG format;)
<weedar> rofl @ kvarntun :D
<kvarntun> ixiion, no?
<kvarntun> weedar, haha
<weedar> real girls are softer
<kvarntun> weedar, real girls costs and complaigns
<robotgeek> please keep in ontopic
<psycho_oreos> 1Gbit = me spending more than a million dollars in a month, that does not include how much I download/upload too.
<spiritz> is there a download/upload limit for such connection?
<Chodder> Most servers can't even supply me with 15mb down anyway
<Chodder> I only get 15mb down from Astraweb and M$
<kvarntun> 1 gbit in sweden costs 90 euro in month and then u can do what u want, download as much as u want but it is illegal:D
<psycho_oreos> spiritz: you wouldn't be surprised, but anyway I'm gonna start putting this topic to OT :)
<ixiion> it is illegal to make traffic ?
<weedar> Trying to set up my kubuntu box to use eth0 to connect to the internet via a debian box. If we can assume that iptables is set up correctly is there any reason why a ping wouldn't result in a ping reply?
<kvarntun> ixiion, its illegal to download things that costs, such as dvd:s , music, programs that not is freeware..
<ixiion> okay i understand
<kvarntun> but no one cares about the law, 2 people have been to court for such things in Sweden ever..
<psycho_oreos> fyi all offtopic discussions should head to --> #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<kvarntun> okey
<kvarntun> stop asks things about sweden and our internet now:P
<ixiion> so any idea about my "kaffeine dvb-s uses all my prozessor power " problem =
<psycho_oreos> no lol :) will ask you in the other channel :D
<kvarntun> psycho_oreos, send pm here instead
<psycho_oreos> lol
<kvarntun> haha
<kvarntun> w8
<jomppa> hmm.. i just installed breezy but... the machine boots well but when kdm starts, it hangs immediately when i press any key on the keyboard..
<nico8481> is it possible to import your evolution mailbox into kmail ?
<ryanakca> I know this has nothing to do with kubuntu, but Is pop.gmail.com down? I keep getting errors when trying to connect to it in thunderbird...
<robotgeek> ryanakca: me too, i can't telnet in also
<robotgeek> ryanakca: i am using kmail, so the issue is probably with gmail :)
<ryanakca> aye.. I thought it might be thunderbird... Hope it comes back... I want to test the enigmail function/plugin for thunderbird :)
<ryanakca> (gnupg/pgp support for thunderbird)
<ryanakca> heeeheee.. I leave for 4 days, and I comeback to 176 upgradable packages...
<kvarntun> spiritz, are u there?
<theCore> hello
<theCore> I'm new to KDE, I would to know what are your favourite apps. Then write a wiki page about it, so the new kubuntu user know what are standards in their new environment
<theCore> are the*
<benkong2> is there no kubuntu flight 5?
<crimsun> not yet
<Chodder> ya there is
<Chodder> Well I saw a link to it at least
<Random_Transit> hey, how do i uninstall old kernels?
<benkong2> ok hmmm... maybe that's why my flight 5 broke on ubuntu. I did an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop now my network doesn't work
<Chodder> heh, well the link on ubuntu's site for kubuntu flight 5 doesn't work
<Chodder> I just used kubuntu flight 4 and used ubuntu sources and updated
<benkong2> where are kubuntu flight 4 iso's?
<Chodder> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-4/
<benkong2> Chodder: thqanks
<Chodder> np
<jomppa> hmm.. i just installed breezy but... the machine boots well but when kdm starts, it hangs immediately when i press any key on the keyboard..
<ateves> hi, i have installed the w32codecs package without errors, but kaffeine still doesn't play wmv files
<Red_Herring> get kaffiene-xine
<ateves> ok
<Blissex> jomppa: thats sort of unlucky and seems to point to some problems with the X server.
#kubuntu 2007-03-12
<Cyco> i just dont know what else it is, i put some slack on w/ kde and 2.6 kernel and the sucker flies
<redcard> neandrake: No problem.  I ran into a similar situation where the CD burned badly..
<bxnp> same applies to running openoffice on windows on linux, its loads faster on windows and is more responsive asswell even some sun guy gave an explenation for that behaviour
<Cyco> but as far as managing system ubuntu is much easier
<redcard> Cyco: There's a lot more cruft in Ubuntu that makes it slower.
<neandrake> redcard, any suggestions for properties for burning?
<bxnp> yes it ise Cyco
<Cyco> define:cruft
<redcard> neandrake: None, really.
<Hasrat_USA> i'm on kubuntu gnome sucks :P
<redcard> Cyco: Just extra stuff and the like.
<Cyco> haha ok
<redcard> Cyco: Lots of things loaded as opposed to slack or fedora core.
<Cyco> right, maintaining slack is more time than i have
<Hasrat_USA> in that case linux might just not be for u bxnp
<bxnp> but if you want a realy fast distro the fasted in the world try yoper linux
<Cyco> package management for yoper?
<bxnp> they have there own package system
<redcard> Heh.  I used to run LFS.
<Cyco> interesting will look into, just can't stand rpm
<Cyco> NICE
<Cyco> new book just realeased a few weeks back
<redcard> But.. to be honest.. it's a waste of time nowadays.  I want something that works.
<bxnp> but still to be honest i dont care about package system's as soon as my system is what i want i dont install new software or do everyday an update only sec fixes
<redcard> I moved from a linux "geek" who messes with the system often to someone who just wants something that works.
<Cyco> i moved from slack junky to hp admin by day and dont want to fiddle that much at night
<Cyco> love kubuntu
<Cyco> speed is only thing biting my ass right now, but tolerable because everything is working great, guitar setup etc...
<bxnp> i know
<jarhead-x> Hey all, I still have something wrong with my repos I am getting GPG errors
<Cyco> jarhead you have to import the keys to the repot
<tanlaan> hello everyone
<kutu> alguien habla espaol????
<bxnp> for example i had a dual boot setup on a friends system and openoffice and firefox load considerble slower on linux then on windows
<jarhead-x> manually?
<tanlaan> I need to talk to someone about remote login
<redcard> Guitar setup, Cyco?
<Cyco> ya guitar rig by native instruments, wine, jackd
<bxnp> it seems that most developers have high end system's
<kutu> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL????????????????
<Cyco> ya ....i am building nice system end of month
<bxnp> tanlaan: try nxclient
<bxnp> take a look at ww.nomachine.com
<bxnp> www.nomachine.com
<redcard> Cyco: Ahh :)
<redcard> I'm wanting to learn guitar .. heh
<tanlaan> bxnp: no i just need to know some stuff on it, like I want to have my desktop downstairs always on
<tanlaan> bxnp: and i want to access it from upstairs on my laptop
<Cyco> vnc,ssh,pick your poison
<Cyco> xdmcp if you like also
<Cyco> bxnp how long you been using kubuntu
<tanlaan> bxnp: so i would be using my laptop as a terminal. Now this would allow me to run server applications on my desktop 24/7 and I could access files from it whenever from my laptop
<redcard> I like the whole "Synchronizing" to the desktop thing , not accessing it
<bxnp> well nomachine works good i must say to acces  your remote desktop
<tanlaan> hmm
<bxnp> with the link i gave you you can access whatever pc yuou have from wherever you are in the world
<bxnp> dunno Cyco
<tanlaan> hmm brb
<Cyco> you real familiar with edgy and upstart?
<bxnp> are you noticing some responsive difference Cyco
<bxnp> i run edgy
<Cyco> ya i actually am a bit
<jarhead-x> hey cyco...how do I easily import the gpg key for http://security.ubuntu.com for edgy-security
<redcard> Didn't upstart get deferred?
<Cyco> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<Cyco> check that
<philip2> hi i read and followed ntfs-3g guide, but i created and mount a directory how do i get rid of it?
<jarhead-x> thanks
<bxnp> umount is your friend philip2
<philip2> wait ill try
<bxnp> umount your mounted thingy
<Cyco> jarhead check this too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2074576
<tabr> Help me start mysql Server. pls..    * Starting MySQL database server mysqld...fail!
<bxnp> go to the log files of mysql and see what it says tabr
<Cyco> bxnp -redcard thanks - ttyl
<redcard> No problem :)
<bxnp> yo later Cyco
<Cyco> i will look at yoper
<Cyco> cya
<david___> how can i stop my usb wifi from mounting as a cd?
<bxnp> philip2: is it working
<philip2> ok i was able to umount it but the folder/directory is still in /media how do i remove it?
<bxnp> just remove the unmounted directory
<bxnp> rm -rf whatever directory philip2
<philip2> iu get access denied
<philip2> ok il try
<bxnp> sudo -s
<bxnp> sudo
<bxnp> philip2: cause you dont have the rights to remove something in /media
<bxnp> but to be honest why do you bother for that directory
<bxnp> and what is the name of that direcotry
<philip2>  /media/hub
<bxnp> and you created that directory name
<philip2> "sudo rm -rf /media/hub" like this?
<philip2> yes
<bxnp> yes you remove it that way
<philip2> iok
<philip2> still there
<bxnp> refresh konqueror
<bxnp> or what every ou use
<philip2> its ok now
<philip2> sorry about that
<philip2> thanks bxnp
<bxnp> np philip2
<philip2> ^^
<philip2> forgot about case sensitive
<bxnp> and did it work to write to ntfs philip2
<philip2> yes
<bxnp> cool, so its stable
<philip2> i have to go thanks again
<tabr> bxnp : /var/log/mysql.err - empty. /var/log/mysql.log - empty. /var/log/mysql.log.1.gz=>mysql.log - empty, locate mysql.log => /var/log/mysql.log,/var/log/mysql.log.1.gz.
<bxnp> oke tabr
<jarhead-x> cyco: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 2
<bxnp> tabr: you have all the packages installed for mysql
<premier_> does any one here have experience with foriegn langauges, like japanese?
<premier_> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<bxnp> tabr: i have to go to bed, so i am not able to help you further
<bxnp> may i remind you there is allso a mysql channel on the server
<bxnp> maybe a better place for asking help about mysql related problems
<jake> guys how do run compiz?
<Hasrat_USA> you mean how do guys run compiz?
<bxnp> dont jake its overrated
<bxnp> just use the console :)
<Hasrat_USA> how about how girls run compiz? :D
<Hasrat_USA> i bet 80 percent of the educated female population in the united states doesn't even know how to install XP :P
<tanlaan> ive installed No Machine on my system, can you help me figure out how to run it?
<jake> please tell me how run compiz
<jarhead-x> how do I find the key number for us.archive.ubuntu.com
<bxnp> is it running tanlaan
<tabr> [mysql-server] ,[mysql-server-5.0] .[mysql-client] ,[mysql-client-5.0] ,[mysql-common] ,[libmysqlclient15off] ,[libmysqlclient15-dev] ,[libmysqlclient14] ,[libdbd-mysql-perl] +GUI tools+Apache2(works)+php5(works)
<tanlaan> does it run in the background automatically? or do you have to go through the NX Session Administrator to start it?
<bxnp> well if you configured it to start at boot time it should run as we speak
<bxnp> oke to this
<bxnp> tanlaan: alt -f2 nxlcient
<bxnp> then go to configure
<bxnp> put your host
<bxnp> in
<tanlaan> wait wait wait
<bxnp> the kind of desktop you want to run on that remove machine
<tanlaan> i installed this through .deb files
<tanlaan> and for some reason its not in my usr/bin
<bxnp> yes so what, do you have nxclient install
<bxnp> installed
<tanlaan> yea
<tanlaan> i have server, node, and client
<bxnp> well run the program wherever it is
<tanlaan> ok
<jake> please, if you install you install compiz is it automattically running?
<tanlaan> it brings up NX Session Administrator
<tanlaan> and then I have only one choice, start a session
<tanlaan> *start a new session
<bxnp> if you do nxclient it runs the session administrator ????
<tanlaan> no
<tanlaan> one sec
<tabr> bxnp [01:44]  <tabr>
<tanlaan> there normal client
<tanlaan> ok now I'm supposed to put in session, host, and internet type
<tanlaan> what should my host be?
<bxnp> do this
<bxnp> run /usr/NX/bin/nxclient
<bxnp> offcourse not with run infront
<bxnp> but that is the binary you should be running
<bxnp> and its in that directory
<tanlaan> ok
<tanlaan> well now its up
<bxnp> good
<tanlaan> *like last time
<tanlaan> **
<jake> anybody here dont know how to run compiz,
<bxnp> can you  go to configure tanlaan
<tanlaan> Im in the configure
<tanlaan> because its the first time running/i havent finished the configuration
<isa> ola
<tanlaan> so yea, i need to put in a session name, host, and select my internet type. I get session name because thats what its saved as, i get internet connection, but what about host?
<bxnp> oke
<isa> cual es el canal de spain?
<bxnp> the host is the ip adres of the box you want to connecto to
<tanlaan> so what, i could type 127.00.00.1 to connect to my own computer?
<bxnp> you could,
<bxnp> but then you open an session to your own box
<jarhead-x> this is getting frustrating.
<bxnp> but you could try it to test if everything is working
<tanlaan> yea, thats what i would have to do atm because im on the desktop im gonna run the server off of
<jarhead-x> the reason why i am trying out kubuntu is because the package management is supposedly WAY better than fedora
<jarhead-x> I am having a heck of a time with it
<jarhead-x> sudo apt-get update
<Hasrat_USA> lol
<bxnp> tanlaan: put in your username password
<bxnp> fill in the screen size you want
<jarhead-x>  The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 2
<bxnp> the kind of connection speed
<bxnp> and if you go to the advance tab
<Hasrat_USA> i'm a big time KDE fan but i still use GNOME's synaptics and i believe it's the best when it comes to package management
<bxnp> enable ssl encryption tanlaan
<tanlaan> bxnp: yea, i got all that
<bxnp> and use maximan cache
<tanlaan> bxnp: but it won't connect, the server isnt up
<bxnp> oke
<bxnp> tanlaan:
<tanlaan> bxnp: THATS what i wanted help with :D
<jarhead-x> anyone have an idea why I am getting  The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 2
<jarhead-x> when trying to sudo apt-get update
<tanlaan> jarhead-x: what have you done so far after installing kubuntu?
<bxnp> do /etc/init.d/nxserver start tanlaan
<Tm_T> jarhead-x: Have you touched sources.list ? Can you pastebin all what does apt-get return?
<jarhead-x> yeah...I have modified the sources.list
<tanlaan> say nvm it IS running
<Tm_T> jarhead-x: Pastebin that too then.
<Tm_T> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bxnp> btw do you have an ssh server running tanlaan
<bxnp> because it should
<tanlaan> i just ran "sudo /etc/init.d/nxserver start" and it said it was already running
<ubuntu> how can i use konqueror to specify a user/password to log into a samba server?
<Tm_T> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bxnp> oke
<bxnp> well then its running tanlaan that is good
<Ademan_kitchen> right my problem is with konqueror, not with samba
<tanlaan> how do i tell what my ip address is from the CL?
<bxnp> what is the error console give you in nxlcient when you want to connecto to localhost
<draik> Is anyone using KTorrent right now? I don't seem to have the Download/Upload/Search tabs.
<Ademan_kitchen> ifconfig
<Tm_T> Ademan_kitchen: There's nothing related to that?
<Ademan_kitchen> draik: i'm using it as we speak
<Tm_T> Ademan_kitchen: I know basicly nothing about samba, sorry. ;(
<Ademan_kitchen> Tm_T: haha its ok
<Tm_T> Ademan_kitchen: I try to avoid such things as much as possible. :)
<jarhead-x> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9946/
<Ademan_kitchen> i have to back up my home directory from this computer onto my file server because envy (the driver installer) ruined the computer
<chavo> draik, the tabs are back in the latest version
<jarhead-x> Thanks for taking a look
<tanlaan> http://pastebin.ca/391249
<tanlaan> i think my router is blocking the port
<Ademan_kitchen> tanlaan: are you behind the same router as the ssh computer?
<tanlaan> yes technically, right now im ON the ssh computer
<bxnp> tanlaan:
<Ademan_kitchen> because no matter how hard i tried, i couldn't get my router to let ssh connectiosn through
<bxnp> start the ssh server on that machine
<bxnp> /etc/init.d/ssh start
<bxnp> its not running so the connection is refused
<tanlaan> fark
<bxnp> start it and connect again
<tanlaan> no ssh client
<tanlaan> or atleast in init.d
<bxnp> that is the server when you start it
<bxnp> oke do well install the ssh server tanlaan
<Tm_T> jarhead-x: Looks nice, I assume you would like to enable security repos for universe and multiverse too though.
<draik> chavo: I have the latest version
<jarhead-x> ok cool
<tanlaan> bxnp: just ran "sudo apt-get install ssh"
<jarhead-x> I wonder if my content filter isn't borking up the gpg stuff?
<Tm_T> jarhead-x: Also, it seems to me that us-mirror has some broken content perhaps? Try removing 'us' part from broken repositories.
<Tm_T> content filter?
<jarhead-x> dansguardian
<Tm_T> Hm?
<jarhead-x> going to bypass that quick
<Tm_T> Ok.
<Tm_T> Anyway, try fiddle about those repositories. :)
<bxnp> tanlaan: do sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bxnp> you need that one
<tanlaan> got it to work
<Tm_T> Ok. I'm heading to bed, kids, remember to behave and have fun. ->
<tanlaan> bxnp: shouldnt need any more help :D
<tanlaan> bxnp: thank you for your time
<bxnp> what is it working
<space_ninja> how do set up the computer so it will automatically shutdown a certain time?
<tanlaan> im gonna go try it with my laptop
<space_ninja> at a
<tanlaan> bxnp: I successfully connected to my computer
<bxnp> and you have your kde desktop
<Hasrat_USA> damn i wanna buy a touch screen monitor and run beryl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx9FgLr9oTk
<tanlaan> bxnp: yes, but im running gnome *on ubuntu, just like #kubuntu better its nicer :D*
<bxnp> oke np, glad to be of services
<bxnp> btw you could combine this with hamachi
<bxnp> if you are behind routers and dont want to open up port ssh to the internet
<bxnp> tabr: you are still here
<tabr> bxnp yes
<bxnp> oke your mysql problem
<bxnp> is not solved yet
<tabr> bxnp i think, its maybe broken package ...removing from cache a re-downloading...
<tabr> sorry for my english....
<morvok> can anyone tell me why I keep getting a popup saying sound server cpu overloading?
<morvok> the sound keeps working too.
<StavFX> hm, i just installed Kubuntu (<-- completely new to linux) and the first thing on my list is to get audio working, can anyone help?
<bxnp> what kind of audio card do you have
<morvok> mine worked outa the box.
<jhutchins> StavFX: Well, we don't know what audio hardware you have, or what it's doing (as opposed to not doing)...
<jhutchins> StavFX: All I had to do was move the balance slider off center.
<StavFX> yeah i figured it should work just like that and i thought maybe there's a known bug. but anyway, i'm using an old Creative sound blaster 128
<bxnp> oke
<bxnp> well i think its already working
<StavFX> and there's no sound at all
<bxnp> go to the console
<bxnp> do alt f2
<StavFX> ok
<bxnp> type konsole
<StavFX> yeah i'm in there lol. i'm not THAT new
<bxnp> oke well you said so yourself, so i thought i spell it all out lol
<bxnp> anyway StavFX
<StavFX> but actually keep explaining that specificly xD
<bxnp> do alsamixer
<bxnp> type alsamixer in the console
<bxnp> under the bar what do you see
<StavFX> alright i'm in the mixer thing
<bxnp> if you read mm
<bxnp> that means that its muted
<bxnp> so now sound will play
<bxnp> you have to type the letter m to unmute it
<StavFX> Master vol wasn't muted
<bxnp> and pcm
<StavFX> no
<bxnp> oke,
<StavFX> on the right, Center is muted tho
<bxnp> ehm, unmute it
<StavFX> how do i do that
<bxnp> increase the volume with the arrow but dont move it into the red
<bxnp> only green
<bxnp> wich has a value of 77
<StavFX> crap i pressed C and it decreased one side of the master volume, how do i turn it back?
<bxnp> z
<bxnp> press z
<StavFX> ok
<tanlaan> bxnp: hey do you know if there is a way to make the sound not play through the server computer but from the remote computer?
<bxnp> yes that is all possible
<tanlaan> where are the settings to change?
<bxnp> but you need a client who is able to recieve it
<StavFX> so set it to 77 or not? because 77 is where it hits red
<bxnp> ehm something around there
<StavFX> well either way there's still no sound
<bxnp> ehm
<StavFX> i even plugged another set of speakers to the onboard sound card to see if it's coming from there, but nothying
<morvok> the sound card listed is lspci?
<bxnp> oh you have two cards
<bxnp> yes do a lspci
<bxnp> tanlaan: but you where talking about nxclient you want to hear the sound of your gnome desktop in your remoe session
<crazy_bus> what is the best kubuntu program to burn a video file into a dvd watchable on a standard player
<intelikey> i see in /var/log/  a subdir named 'unattended-upgrades'   please tell me that ubuntu doesn't do that by default ?
<tanlaan> bxnp: yes, atm it is coming out of my server computers speakers
<StavFX> ah yes, it's been trying to send to the onboard until now, but there's no sound coming from there, so back to square 1
<bxnp> ahaah
<tanlaan> bxnp: I want it to come out of the remote computers speakers :D
<tanlaan> bxnp: although this makes me think No Machine is a very viable thing to use for an automated house
<bxnp> did you enable multimedia support tanlaan in the nxclient configuration
<tanlaan> umm
<tanlaan> ill find out :D
<bxnp> go to the configure tab
<bxnp> thenb go to services
<bxnp> and there you find it
<bxnp> same for printing
<bxnp> and file sharing trhough the smb protocl
<StavFX> in windows i'd just assume i'm missing a driver...?
<tanlaan> okk, now it should work :D
<morvok> StavFX: look for the drivers using lsmod.
<bxnp> btw tanlaan put the cache up to the maximan
<intelikey>                                                                  i see in /var/log/  a subdir named 'unattended-upgrades'   please tell me that ubuntu doesn't do that by default ?
<bxnp> btw StavFX the card should be working out of the box the most easiest way is to disable the onboard sound in your bios in boot up
<tanlaan> bxnp: oo, i did that right off the back :D
<StavFX> morvok: can u explain? what is lsmod and how do i see which drivers are using it?
<tanlaan> *bat
<bxnp> lsmod is listing the modules
<bxnp> modules like drivers StavFX
<morvok> StavFX: type 'lsmod', it lists the modules you're kernel has loaded.
<Aiwuu> Java
<bxnp> for example the moduels loaded for you wifi card your motherboard et cetc
<Aiwuu> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<morvok> StavFX: look for snd_*
<bxnp> tanlaan: you mean that you put the cache up to the maximan already
<tanlaan> yup
<StavFX> i found this line:  snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm               i'll keep looking for more
<bxnp> good, and is sound working tanlaan
<darklantern> HI all, what do we know about lan printing and firewalls, i have a tricky problem
<bxnp> we are the borg, this channel knows everything
<darklantern> Excellent -/wring hands/
<bxnp> the collective knowledge of this channel is vast, and growing while we speak
<bxnp> state your problem
<morvok> bxnp: not completely.  no one answered about my arts sound server overloading.
<morvok> :)
<bxnp> lol
<StavFX> ok there a few lines with "snd" in it, but i don't know what's relevant. actually i don't understand much of the output from lsmod
<bxnp> patience
<darklantern> My nix box is a file a print server (ish), i can connect my xp laptops to it to print via wireless networks, new line
<bxnp> somethimes people are a bit lazy
<morvok> googles some more.
<bxnp> like me, somethimes i see a problem know the answer but too tired to answer the question like know
<bxnp> its 1.40 in the morning i need sleep so iam  off
<darklantern> but i have installed guarddog firewall, let IPP and port 631 thru
<Cyco> hey bxnp seems to be a bit more responsive after the "renice" - thanks
<StavFX> noooooooooooo!!!! :P
<tanlaan> bye bxnp
<StavFX> later. thanks for the help :)
<crazy_bus> can k3b burn a video file so its playable on a normal dvd player.  Or is there a better way?
<bxnp> btw if you reboot you have to renice it again
<bxnp> you could allso renice app's if you want
<darklantern> when i boot the xp machine it does not connect to the printer, but if i turn off the firewall then it connects as normal, i turn the firewall back on a it still works.
<Cyco> awesome - got it.....never thought of renice!
<bxnp> but be sure not to renice it more then -5 or 4
<bxnp> its a dirty work around
<bxnp> not very elegant i must say
<Cyco> ya i gotcha, will work for a month ya know
<bxnp> but it works
<Cyco> next machine will not have to worry bout limited resources
<darklantern> I can not get the xp machine to talk through without turning off the firewall :(
<jhutchins> bxnp: That's what nice is for.
<bxnp> what jhutchins ?
<StavFX> hmmm ok i'll worry about sound later. i got another question. i looked for installing WINE and it said somewhere to open Adpet and search for "wine" in the search box. but it comes up with nothing, what am i missing?
<Cyco> stavfx have you added extra repos?
<Cyco> or you still sitting on default
<StavFX> default
<bxnp> my god why is kubuntu not configuring the extra repo's as default
<bxnp> how many times people come looking for the same answer, wich is enable to extra repo's
<morvok> bxnp: same reason the root account is disabled.
<StavFX> ah ha, and a quickie on how i enable those?
<Cyco> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<bxnp> not its just plain stupid, and trust me it will change
<bxnp> sooner or later, they will configure those extra repo's from install
<jake_> what program are similar to morpheus?
<Cyco> would save some heartache!
<philip2> hi again how do i edit my Grub menu if my windows xp installation is in sda1 (Sata;my kubuntu reside here too) ?
<draik> How do I bring back the tabs from kTorrent?
<darklantern> ttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<darklantern> Oops should read properly
<philip2> no
<philip2> there's no windows xp option in my grub menu
<Orange1> wine created a directory Program Files -- how do i get in there -- cd Program Files            isnt going to work
<Cyco> cd ~
<Cyco> ~/.wine/drive_c
<Cyco> phillip http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<bxnp> morvok: there are question's ask in every linux distro channel on this server, wich are asked over and over again, only because those distro builders dont listen to what people want
<Cyco> look down there is as section on adding xp to grub
<Orange1> cyco: whats the rest
<bxnp> and its cross distrubutions
<Orange1> cyco: i want to put  some files into 'Program Files'
<Cyco> right
<Cyco> cd into home directory, /.wine/drive_c and do an ls
<Cyco> Program Files is within
<Orange1> yep
<Orange1> Cyco: im at the door - how do i get inside
<Cyco> or in konqueror go to view, show hidden files, you will see your .wine
<Cyco> folder for the gui
<Cyco> i cannot explain how to copy files
<Cyco> man cp
<philip2> thanks ill be back later
<Orange1> how do i get inside 'Program Files'
<Cyco> cd
<Cyco> cd P then press tab
<StavFX> cyco: that link doesn't show the "easy way" for Kubuntu, it looks different on Ubuntu
<Cyco> what easy way?
<StavFX> apt-get
<Orange1> cd Program\ Files/
<Orange1> thats all i needed to know
<Orange1> i didnt know about \
<Cyco> cool
<StavFX> or using the Adept Manager
<Cyco> aaahh yes
<Cyco> well its good to know the working of adept
<Orange1> isnt .wine suppose to be at /home/USERNAME/.wine  ??
<Cyco> yes
<Orange1> should i move it -  or will something break
<Cyco> where is it currently
<Cyco> type pwd
<Orange1>  /root
<Cyco> and .wine is located there -  i find that hard to believe
<Orange1> root@Orange:~# pwd
<Orange1> /root
<Cyco> type whoami
<StavFX> alright so how do i add the extra repo's in adept manager?
<Orange1> orange@Orange:~$ whoami
<Orange1> orange
<Cyco> view - - manage repos STAVFX
<StavFX> yeah i'm there, what do i add/change?
<Orange1> uncomment all of them
<Cyco> yes
<Orange1> should be like 4
<Orange1> you can right click them and hit enable
<Cyco> thanks orange
<Orange1> back to installing flash 8 with wine
<StavFX> uncommet?
<Orange1> StavFX: just right click on them and hit enable
<StavFX> all of them?
<Orange1> StavFX: on the ones that have a url in them - yes
<Cyco> orange so did you get the .wine issue resolved?
<Jucato> Orange1: Flash 8 w/ wine? you mean the Flash player?
<Orange1> Cyco: gonna leave it at root -- its not really a problem i guess
<StavFX> ah there are only 6. ok so enable everything i guess
<Orange1> Jucato: i mean the program to develop flash
<Jucato> aah
<Cyco> do you have a .wine in your home/orange dir
<Orange1> Jucato: want the working guide?
<Orange1> Cyco: i do not
<Jucato> Orange1: nah no thanks. :)
<Cyco> i would try copying the dir to your home, recursive
<StavFX> ok i enabled everything, apply and fetch updates, but wine still isn't in the list
<Cyco> if you run wine program.exe as normal user it will read out of home/orange
<Orange1> sudo wine is required now?
<Orange1> StavFX: just a sec
<morvok> reboot.. think I found what was triggering the sound server cpu failure.
<Cyco> i don't know, i don't know how it got added to /root
<Cyco> did you enable root account?
<StavFX> i'm waiting :)
<Cyco> yes adept is slow, learn apt-cache search
<bxnp> morvok: is there a legal reason why the extra repo's are not enabled by default
<Orange1> StavFX: go to terminal and type
<Orange1> StavFX: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Orange1> including that - at the end
<Orange1> don't forget that dash after the word 'add'
<StavFX> alright
<StavFX> said OK
<Orange1> StavFX: next type
<Orange1> StavFX: sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/edgy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<StavFX> done
<Orange1> StavFX: sudo apt-get update
<Orange1> sudo apt-get install wine
<Orange1> and you set
<StavFX> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Orange1> close adapt
<Orange1> or synaptic
<StavFX> oh my bad ^^;
<Orange1> and do sudo apt-get install wine
<Orange1> its like 9mbs i think
<tabr> bxnp : 12.03.2007 03:00:16	megaserver	/etc/init.d/mysql[6171] 	0 processes alive and '/usr/bin/mysqladmin --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf ping' resulted in 12.03.2007 03:00:16	megaserver	/etc/init.d/mysql[6171] 	Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<StavFX> awesome! tyvm :)
<Orange1> np
<StavFX> my windows drives are read only, how do i change that?
<Cyco> what is in your /etc/fstab
<Cyco> (/dev/hdb1       /media/data     vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000       0       0)
<StavFX> UUID=6ADCB3C5DCB38A39 /media/sdb2     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0
<bxnp> tabr: i am on my way to my bed
<StavFX> oh and there's a 1 at the end
<bxnp> Cyco: could you help tabr
<morvok> @yay
<tabr> bxnp ok, thanks
<Cyco> ya np
<Cyco> later bxnp
<bxnp> adios everybody happy kubuntu :)
<StavFX> thx ^_^
<Cyco> stavfx you want this mounted at boot, with everyone read/write
<StavFX> alright, how do i go about that?
<Cyco> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<StavFX> ntfs-3g?  what does that do?
<Cyco> read write support for ntfs
<StavFX> oh wait it didn't find the package
<Cyco> hmm hold
<StavFX> holding
<Orange1> StavFX: what you trying to install?
<StavFX> nothing yet
<StavFX> just want the access
<jake_> please any idea newbie tips for using beryl
<Cyco> ntfs-3g - Third generation Linux NTFS driver
<Cyco> its in my cache
<StavFX> oh yeah, i'm going to try and install beryl pretty soon :)
<Cyco> hmm lemme see what repo that is in, or antoher method
<Cyco> beryl is fun you nvidia or ati
<StavFX> ati
<Cyco> nice
<Orange1> lol
<Cyco> newer card ?
<StavFX> no, 9800 XT
<Orange1> isnt ATi the one with issues
<Orange1> or more workarounds then nVidia
<Cyco> not heard many problems with 9800xt stav
<Cyco> you should be ok
<StavFX> cool
<StavFX> anyway, i'm still not to that point yet
<NightBird> beryl supports using the nvidia card to accelerate directly...
<StavFX> i think i'll work on getting some sort of sound to come out before i make everything pretty :)
<Orange1> NightBird: thats how i setup mine
<NightBird> or alglx... or xgl
<StavFX> oh, so nvidia would be better for all the eye-candy progs?
<StavFX> or is there something that does the same thing but is better for ati?
<NightBird> StavFX: not nessisarily.... but it's easier to set up
<StavFX> ah
<Cyco> both cards/drivers handle aiglx and xgl
<Cyco> stay away from xgl though
<NightBird> yeah
<NightBird> also, nvidia supports composites built in while ati's driver doesn't..
<jake_> if ithe wndow manager to beryl, it seens that no effect
<Cyco> as it is adding another layer to your X session and renders other openGL apps useless
<StavFX> well like i said, i'm just putting on my boots and already looking at the summit, gotta take it easy :)
<tabr> can anybody help me to start mysql server?
<NightBird> so if you want 3d acceleration using the ati, you have to disable composites
<bxnp> btw i was thinking is beryl running on a nvidia gforece 1
<Cyco> tabr lookin into it
<Orange1> NightBird: i setup beryl with xgl but it wouldnt load at login - it would just crash at desktop -- then i found the guide to install just with nvidia cards and did it without removing anything -- now i wont touch beryl or something might break (Working now)
<Cyco> geforce1 bxnp!
<bxnp> yes Cyco
<Cyco> lol
<bxnp> i have a spare one ovehere
<Cyco> nice !
<Cyco> i have a 2 @ work pumpin beryl
<NightBird> yeah, xgl uses an OpenGL context, so unless your card supports multiple OpenGL contexts, you won't have 3d acceleration in any opengl programs when running xgl
<StavFX> so Cyco, back to the NTFS access thing
<Cyco> ah yes
<Cyco> beryl distractions
* NightBird has beryl working using xgl(because I have an ati card, and the one time I tried to use alglx, it screwed things up pretty painfully
<StavFX> lol i know
<tabr> Cyco hmm..what? Problems with my english.....
<NightBird> I normally don't mess with it though too much...
<NightBird> reduces my battery life by a fair chunk
<bxnp> btw tabr go to the mysql channel its better and faster for your answer i guess
<Cyco> i am still  researching your sql problem
<Cyco> only 1 brain - 10 requests
<bxnp> go catch the expert people tabr
<bxnp> :)] 
<Cyco> yes!
<Cyco> lol
<tabr> bxnp ok....but how? Can you give me a link?
<Orange1> lol
<bxnp>  do /join #mysql
<Orange1> link to expert ppl
<StavFX> rofl
<bxnp> its a channel on the server tabr
<bxnp> just like kubuntu
<StavFX> WTB [Expert Ppl] 
<StavFX> lol sry, too much wow
<jake_> guys if i change my window manager to beryl, it seems that no effect or nothing happens, and the minimize, maximize, close icons are dissapeared
<Cyco> stav did you look up the 3g ntfs driver?
<StavFX> i would, if i had any idea where to start and what to do
<Orange1> jake_: theres a checklist of fixes for the toolbar missing - worked for me
<Orange1> jake_: give me a sec to get it
<tabr> bxnp Found. Thanks
<Cyco> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=write+ntfs STAVFX
<StavFX> sweeeet
<tabr> StavFX http://ntfs3g.org/
<StavFX> alright my lesson: google more, bother ppl less
<Cyco> add edgy entry to source list,  then sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g, then /dev/<your partition>     /media/<mount point>     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<crazy_bus> how come when I used devede it said it used all the space avaible in the program but when I burnt it to a 4.7gb disc it only used around half the space?
<Orange1> jake_: do you have nvidia or xgl?
<StavFX> "add edgy entry to source list"?  lost you
<Cyco> do you knkow any text editors?
<Cyco> vi, nano
<Cyco> ?
<Orange1> nano is easier
<jake_> i dont know, im a newbie but i think, ive installed xgl
<Cyco> vi is easier
<StavFX> there's this Kate thing that came with the system
<bxnp> or just do sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cyco> but thats a whole different discussion
<Cyco> *thanx bxnp
<Cyco> set -o vi - your prompt becomes vi
<ubuntu> #kubuntu-es
<Cyco> most powerful
<Orange1> jake_: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia#My_windows_don.27t_have_any_decorations_.28title_bar.2C_resize_handles.2C_minimize.2Fmaximize.2Fclose_buttons.29
<Cyco> deb http://flomertens.free.fr/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all add this entry to your sources.list per bxnp instructions
<jake_> Orange1: how do i know that im using xgl?
<StavFX> alright so what's after sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<jake_> Orange1:  i dont know, im a newbie but i think, ive installed xgl
<Cyco> after your are done adding your fstab entry with ntfs 3g driver type this sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<Cyco> ok do you have that page up i sent
<Orange1> jake_: I dont know much about linux - i just follow guides for all the problems i get (or ask here) -- but i had the same/similar problem of no titlebar -- this fix'd it on the first step
<kutu> #kubuntu-es
<StavFX> i'll just go look at the page for a sec and follow the stuff there
<Cyco> yes follow manual config
<Cyco> for the install
<Cyco> its plain as day after that
<jake_> Orange1: ok thanx a lot, so your beryl running normally now?
<joh1> how do i get that new firefox setup with mplayer to work right ?
<Whiz2> I'm trying to use .PHP files on Kubuntu using lighttpd, but do not know how to get PHP, and lighttpd to work together, or how to install PHP with it
<Cyco> remember after you are done type this to mount your hard drive again with r/w  permissions-->sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<Orange1> jake_: yes - but i spent a lot of time customizing the beryl install
<Orange1> jake_: since xgl didnt work for me
<StavFX> i get Device Busy when i try to unmount
<bxnp> do lsof <name of the device> StavFX
<Cyco> bxnp is the sql question answered?
<jake_> Orange1: its very complicated, i cant hold, or even type a message here when i try to change the win manager to beryl
<Cyco> i have a link for him which could be of use
<bxnp> dunno, tabr is your question answered in the mysql channel
<StavFX> bxnp, what does that do?
<Cyco> tabr check this link out if your still around.  http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-698.html
<StavFX> and how do i know the device name?
<bxnp> well he is gettings help overthrere
<bxnp> however the mysql channel is a bit more strict then this one
<BluesKaj> what's the command to uninstall and remove a dpkg ?
<BluesKaj> it's not in the repos
<Jucato> BluesKaj: if you installed a package using dpkg, it will be added in the list of installed packages in adept or apt-get. you can either use apt-get/Adept or dpkg -r
<Cyco> if you want to remove config files purge it as to remove it blue
<BluesKaj> Jucato, sorry it's not a deb pkg ...it's a tar.bz2
<StavFX> i get a bunch of errors when trying to run ntfs-config
<Cyco> i see you over there bxnp so you are the expert undercover!
<Aiwuu> err... if i installed java-runtime ... why i dont see java things in firefox?!
<Cyco> stavfx did you follow the manual config?
<StavFX> still looking at it, hold on
<joh1> i want middle click to push window to the back of other windows... can i do that ?
<lontra> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Cyco> forget config
<Cyco> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Cyco> do that next stav
<Cyco> and then edit your /etc/fstab and replace the line with ntfs partition with this           /dev/<your partition>     /media/<mount point>     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<Cyco> put a # in front of the old one in case you need it later
<Orange1> jake_: i think your suppose to install aquamarine as the window manager for kde desktops
<Orange1> jake_: emerald is for gnome based desktops
<Jucato> aquamarine is a window decoration for the beryl window manager
<Orange1> ya
<Jucato> although both emerald and aquamarine can work on KDE
<jake_> Orange1: isit in the repos also?
<Jucato> aquamarine's advantage is that it will let you use KWin window decorations/themes
<StavFX> yay!! it's working!
<Cyco> voila
<StavFX> thanks guys!
<Orange1> jucato can better help you.. he seems more knowledgable
<Whiz2> Can php5 work together with lighttpd web server on kubuntu?
<StavFX> ok now what should i tackle next :)
<Jucato> Orange1: nah. I'm not...
<Jucato> I only used beryl for 2 days :D
<Cyco> haha THE WORLD
<Admiral_Chicago> Orange1: no Jucato is just a poser :) kidding
* Admiral_Chicago waves
<Jucato> yeah Admiral_Chicago is the ultimate knowledgeable guy in here :D
<Orange1> jake_: can you open beryl-manager?
<Jucato> so you all should bother him instead
<Whiz2> I'll bother him. :-p
<jake_> Orange1:  yes and theres a red diamon apears on the taskbar,
<Whiz2> i need a little help configuring php5 to work with lighttpd web server
<Orange1> can you get into the settings?
<Whiz2> for which one?
<Whiz2> php5?
<orient2000> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Whiz2> oh you're not talking to me
<Orange1> sry Whiz2
<Whiz2> is ok
<StavFX> ok i'm gonna try and install beryl now, let's hope i don't break anything
<jake_> Orange1: do you mean "beryl  setting manager?
<Orange1> jake_: yes
<absolutroot> does anyone know if ndiswrapper in kubuntu edgy is broken like in the gnome release?
<Cyco> whats your beaf whiz
<jake_> Orange1: yes and then?
<Orange1> absolutroot: i use ndiswrapper to load my wifi dell draftn drivers
<Aiwuu> err... if i installed java-runtime ... why i dont see java things in firefox?!
<Orange1> jake_: just checking if u can open them
<Whiz2> using lighttpd web server in kubuntu, and trying to figure out how to make php pages work correctly
<lontra> strigi doesn't seem to be very good in feisty...
<Cyco> do you have php5 instalelD?
<Aiwuu> me?, no :(
<Whiz2> just now installed it, and about to reboot, but al i saw were packages for apache in the install
<absolutroot> in ubuntu, i tried the fix for it, but if would freeze on boot and i would have to mount the hard drive from live cd and delete the conf files for my wifi card
<Cyco> so you have php5 and lighthttpd installed?
<Cyco> whats the problem you are encountering
<jake_> Orange1: yes i can, one thin is, if i choose the beryl as win manager, everything seems stuck
<Orange1> you have problems clicking on things?
<jake_> yes
<jake_> i cant even type amessage
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: yes, I can take all questions
<voidmage> jake_: does it go back to kwin after about a minute?
<Whiz2> not sure if i'm going to have to change/add settings to ligttpd in order for it to work... gonna reboot to find out... was originally asking how to install it. ;-p
<Cyco> If you're using php5-cgi, all you need is change your "bin-path" at your configuration (Debian uses /usr/bin/php4-cgi as default).
* Jucato focuses spotlight on Admiral_Chicago
<Cyco> http://trac.lighttpd.net/trac/wiki/TutorialLighttpdAndPHP bookmark that so when you come back up we shall see
<Cyco> why the reboot?
<jake_> yes
<Orange1> when that happened to me - i just went to the red diamond -> advance beryl options and picked disable gl yield and anything anti xlg
<joh1> i need to use mplayer to get firefox to play all media files right ? i cant use gstreamer can i ?
<Whiz2> I didn't install php5-cgi. just php5 and all required packages for it
<Camile_> hi
<Camile_> whats up?
<Cyco> hey whiz i gotta go to bed
<Cyco> i wish you luck,
<Camile_> bb
<Whiz2> ty
<Cyco> later kubuntees
<jake_> Orange1: where is it again?
<Orange1> when that happened to me - i just went to the red diamond -> advance beryl options and picked disable gl yield and anything anti xlg
<BluesKaj> Howdy Admiral_Chicago , looking for a way to uninstall upstart 3.7 ... seems it corrupted a line my fstab file which keeps popping up when i try to install or make
<jake_> Orange1: i couldnt see it
<Orange1> you dont see advance beryl options?
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: what release? Dapper I assume
<Admiral_Chicago> also, what guide did you use?
<BluesKaj> edgy
<stavfx> ok silly question...after i installed Beryl, how do i actually run it?
<Orange1> jake_:  you dont see advance beryl options?
<Orange1> stavfx: sudo beryl-manager
<alakhia> I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy ... but I don't see kde control panel in start menu anymore
<jake_> Orange1: i saw but where is the disable gl yield and anything?
<stavfx> woah, a lot of failed stuff
<Orange1> screenshot time - sec
<stavfx> umm...i don't see anything special
<stavfx> alright i think it's safe to say it's not working
<Orange1> jake_: make sure you put the picture to display at actual size or its gonna be too squished to read
<jake_> Orange1: it doesnt appear on me
<joh1>  Click Applications  Add/Remove. Select Other and then select the Ubuntu restricted extras package. Click OK.
<joh1> i go to "others" and it shows me only a few applications
<joh1> i dont see "ubuntu restricted extras" anywhere....
<Dr_willis> what version of ubuntu did you install?
<nick_> hey jon
<joh1> who me ?
<Dr_willis> or are you using synaptic or adept?
<Orange1> type in terminal --                  beryl --version
<joh1> idk the latest...
<joh1> adept
<jake_> Orange1: one sec. brb
<joh1> 6.10
<Whiz2> ok so I really do need help lol
<Dr_willis> joh1,  thers several 'friendly' ways to enable repos.. or you can edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file (which I find easier) :)
<jake_> Orange1: beryl-core 0.1.9999.2
<jon_> hey can anyone help, I have an external drive and when I try to access it it says "Unable to enter file:///media/New Volume.  you do not have access rights to this location
<joh1> oh Dr_willis this is chino wasn't i talking to you the other day ?
<Orange1> we have same version
<Dr_willis> joh1,  i hang in here so much.. i cant even rember. :)
<joh1> Dr_willis:  yea give me the list if you want and ill add it my self ?
<joh1> Dr_willis:  yea remember i was asking a bunch of questions and i was talking about using linux for like 6 years
<joh1> ah whatever
<Orange1> jake_: i dont know how to fix your problem ;( -- and i dont want to break anything cuz then i would feel bad for telling you to do something to make it worst
<joh1> Dr_willis:  the web site didn't tell me to install anything into my sources list
<StavFX> when i type sudo beryl-manager i get a bunch of BadDevice and invalid input device errors..
<Dr_willis> joh1,  thats what the 'friendly front ends' are actually doing.
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: edgy uses upstart out the box
<jon_> hey can anyone help, I have an external drive and when I try to access it it says "Unable to enter file:///media/New Volume.  you do not have access rights to this location
<joh1> Dr_willis:  but like i just said there is no "unrestricted" area....
<Dr_willis> its amazing how FEW issues ive heard of upstart
<Orange1> StavFX: beryl --test-only
<jake_> Orange1: lol what happen to mine
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry, was emailing
<StavFX> no composite extension
<Dr_willis> joh1,  i dont use the front ends.. to enable the 'restricted' and otehr repos the sources.list file has some lines similer to -->  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted
<Dr_willis> edgy, main, restricted are the  various repositorie catagories.
<StavFX> Orange: Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<joh1> are they by default commented out or somthing ?
<StavFX> you know what this is about?
<Dr_willis> joh1,  i would just back up your existing soruces.list and use teh  !easysource site to generate full ones with all enabled
<jake_> Orange1: can you teach me how'd you take the pic of your screen? ill send it to you
<Dr_willis> joh1,  you got it. disabled by default
<BluesKaj> yeah, Admiral_Chicago ,this version is an upgrade to the installed one
<Orange1> StavFX: that guy said earlier that ati has no composite support
<joh1> Dr_willis:  what web site is that /
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<StavFX> oh...
<Orange1> jake_: hit 'printscrn' on your keyboard
<kRush> is anyone using envy to keep their nvidia drivers up to date? it won't start here with a rather long error output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9968/ - how do I fix this?
<Whiz2> Using lighttpd, and newly installed php5 (only with required packages) and have no idea how to make them work together. Anyone know how to configure them?
<jake_> Orange1: lol, see im a newbie.
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: you should be using it then...
<Orange1> jake_: so am i -- i just read every post and article i can find for many many hours til i can fix it
<Admiral_Chicago> part of the update installs the upstart patch
<Orange1> should be illegal for someone at my level to give aid to others
<Admiral_Chicago> gotta run
<Orange1> Admiral_Chicago: dont leave me!
<Whiz2> I need a little help here. :-p
<Whiz2> no pressure of course
<joh1> Bazaar NG     wttffff is that ?
<jon_> hey can anyone help, I have an external drive and when I try to access it it says "Unable to enter file:///media/New Volume.  you do not have access rights to this location
<jon_> if I go into root it then says I don't have enough permissions
<BluesKaj> well ok , maybe something else created the fstab prob line 18 :  /dev/partition /media/mount point ntfs-3g silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0  <-- this last 0 is in red in the etc/fstab file ...what's wrong ?
<Whiz2> jon_: Are you using konqueror as your file browser?
<jon_> yeah
<joh1> i still dont see that option all i see in the others category is a list of applications not a list of categories
<Whiz2> jon_: have you formatted the drive using linux, and mounted it?
<jake_> Orange1: can you give me a link of those posts, or forums
<jon_> it was formated under windows
<jon_> ntfs
<joh1> Whiz2:  what ?
<Whiz2> have you added it into your fstab?
<chin1> lol wrong name
<Whiz2> Sorry joh1. i was talking to jon_
<chin1> Dr_willis: idk man i still dont see it
<Orange1> jake_: sure - sec
<xanith> Ok guys, so I re-installed dapper 6.0.6, Put all the edgy repositories in it, and guess what, Opera, Wine and Beryl all work, I've installed Edgy x86 and x86_64 versions, and these same repositories will not work on it. What am I missing?
<Whiz2> jon_: you can pm me if you like might make this convo a bit easier lol
<Dr_willis> chin1,  see what?
<jon_> sorry first time I have had to use this
<jon_> how do I pm you?
<Dr_willis> im in and out so much pm's tend to get ignored
<Whiz2> jon_: do you have an instant messenger? we can move to one of those
<Orange1> http://www.beryl-project.org/   http://ubuntuforum.org  http://kubuntuforums.org  http://www.linuxforums.org/
<jake_> Orange1: thanx
<jon_> yeah
<eilker> !keylogger
<jon_> msn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keylogger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Just go to your own irc channel. :)
<xanith> So has anyone else experienced my same problem?
<Dr_willis> much easier
<Orange1> and as always http://www.google.com   (though i prefer http://www.dogpile.com as my search engine
<eilker> any keylogger for kubuntu ?
<LjL> !lkl
<ubotu> lkl: userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<Whiz2> jon_ i sent you a PM with my MSN address... check all your IRC windows
<eilker> thanx
<xanith> Ok guys, so I re-installed dapper 6.0.6, Put all the edgy repositories in it, and guess what, Opera, Wine and Beryl all work, I've installed Edgy x86 and x86_64 versions, and these same repositories will not work on it. What am I missing?
<Whiz2> jon_: did you get it?
<StavFX> i don't know what to do with beryl and this stupid XComposite extension
<jon_> sorry dude can't find your address
<Whiz2> anyone mind if I put it here for him?
<chin1> how do i get flash working ?
<chin1> flash flash flsah
<Whiz2> jon_ : jasoncollege24@hotmail.com
<jake_> Orange1: is my graphic cant handle beryl? im using ssavage s3
<xanith> is anyone else using Edgy 6.1.0?
<Orange1> jake_: never heard of that gfx card -- theres probably a list of unsupported cards on beryl site
<chavo> jake_, I don't think thats supported
<StavFX> orange you know what can i do to get beryl to work?
<chin1> my firefox is crashing on flash player ........
<xanith> can anyone see what i'm typing at all?
<jake_> really?
<StavFX> yeah, i'm using edgy 6.10
<chin1> does the install for the installer not actually install it ot the firefox ?
<xanith> StavFX: can u get beryl, opera, or wine to install from repositories?
<StavFX> had to enable the extra repo's before i could install wine
<jake_> but the site says if you have 3d then your system is supported
<xanith> StavFX: yea i have the extra repo's enabled, but it gives me like 404 errors and GPG errors on those three things
<xanith> StavFX: I don't know what i'm doing wrong, i enabled the same repo's in dapper and they work fine
<StavFX> are you looking for them thru Adpet manager?
<chin1> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<chin1> whats that ?
<xanith> StavFX: they don't show up in Adept Manager or apt-get
<malik_> whats the equilant of google earth?..........any 1 have any idea?
<BluesKaj> google earth linux
<malik_> :) yes i know but any other product than that?
<BluesKaj> I have it installed
<Cobra_Bubbles> hrm
<Cobra_Bubbles> I wonder...
<malik_> so have i .......im using it but it has old maps i wanted to see if some other service have updated ones
<StavFX> sry xanith i'm very new to this myself, i don't even remember what i did to get it working, just followed a bunch of commands the more knowledgeable guys here gave me
<Cobra_Bubbles> Do 3-foot-tal metal Wifi antennas exist?
<BluesKaj> why malik_ , there is no other that can compete
<Cobra_Bubbles> Preferably Mag-mount...to mount on my car
<xanith> StavFX: haha thanks anyway, i guess i'll just have to come back at a time where more people are in here
<Dr_willis> Cobra_Bubbles,  i dont think they need to be near that long. to be effective
<malik_> what abt MS virtual earth................i heard abt that but cant find it on th net
<chin1> common guys i thought this was all supposed to be seemless.... it sure does "seem less"
<StavFX> i'm gonna try and run wow with wine now, google time.
<Dr_willis> chin1,  that the 'to fiesty update' ?
<malik_> whattttttttttttt fiesty out already?
<sidnelson> hi everyone ...
<chin1> Dr_willis:  update-flashplugin
<Dr_willis> malik_,  there is a upgrader tool for it that is being worked on/tested
<BluesKaj> malik_, don't there is a linux version , unless you want to run wine , that'll slow it down considerably
<Cobra_Bubbles> I'd get INSANE FREAKING RANGE on it though
<Dr_willis> chin1,  you are trying to update  flash from within the browser?
<chin1> Dr_willis:  i installed that package and tried to run it and tits telling me that
<chin1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<sidnelson> i install the gnome ( apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ) and the problem is that some kde programs dont open anymore like kopete
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<sidnelson> kopete: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libDCOP.so.4: undefined symbol: _Z^6QGListC2Ev
<sidnelson> kopete: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Pipe closed unexpectedly.
<gleb_> What vervion of Kubunru shall i install from te point of view of stableness and freshness (and technical support, maybe)?
<Dr_willis> chin1,  i belive i enael the edgy-backports repository and just apt-get install it.
<sidnelson> i have this error message
<molly> in KDE, how do i switch the clock from 24hr to 12hr?
<chin1> Dr_willis:  dude wtf is "enael"
<userund> molly, right-click clock > Time date format > Time & Dates tab > Time format
<BluesKaj> molly, rt click on clock / date &time format
<molly> its set to HH:MM:SS, but its telling me its 21:39
<makuseru> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<molly> ahhh i wanted it pH:MM:HH:SS AMPM
<molly> okay, thanks guys!
<BluesKaj> molly, choose : pH:MM:SS AMPM
<sidnelson> i mess with my kubuntu desktop :P
<fyrmedic> Is there a command that will tell me what my MAC address is from my onboard wireless lan?
<drmercurio> hello
<drmercurio> know if i can update kubuntu 6.06.1 to edgy?
<drmercurio> can i update dapper to edgy?
<Dr_willis> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<gleb_> What vervion of Kubunru better to install ?
<Dr_willis> gleb_,  edgyeft is the latest 'stable' version.
<Dr_willis> gleb_,  fiesty is due out in a few months
<gleb_> Dr_willis, in april?
<redcard> So.. I have a dell e1405 laptop.. it's resolution is supposedly 1280x800.. but the best kubuntu is doing is 1024x768,
<redcard> I've installed 915resolution to no avail.
<chino> does kubuntu not come with sshd running automatically ?
<illusion> hello
<Dr_willis> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Whiz2> Anyone here know how to make php5, and lighttpd work together?
<illusion> hey anyone can help me to run java in firefox?
<gleb_> thanks!
<BluesKaj> gleb, Apr 19th i think
<chino> sshd ?
<bonbonthejon> chino: no
<gleb_> And is there any advantages in Dapper Drake version? What's with technical support there? Is it free? Is it available in another versions?
<chino> bonbonthejon:  can you give me the exact command to turn it on so i can give it to my freind so i can get in remotely ?
<bonbonthejon> chino: "sudo aptitude install ssh"
<chino> omg its  not even installed ?
<bonbonthejon> chino: no, its one line
<chino> will that automatically start it up right now ?
<bonbonthejon> chino: yes, after you isntall it, it will start automatically on boot
<chino> what about right now ?
<NightBird> ...can you read from /dev/null?
<bonbonthejon> chino: after you install it, yes
<chino> NightBird:  yea
<NightBird> chavo: what do you get? 0?
<chino> bonbonthejon:  have you gotten flash to work ?
<bonbonthejon> chino: yes
<Whiz2> I need help configuring php5, and lighttpd so that they work together correctly
<chino> bonbonthejon: im using edgy 10.6 and i installed update-flashplugin ... but when i run it fails
<bonbonthejon> chino: there was a package in the repos something like flash unfree, thats what I used
<ecker> i just got me a 15" and a 19" lcd and with both ubuntu/kununtu, when i reboot as soon as i pass grub the monitors go out of range until i get to gdm. anyone know why? i change the horiz/vert sync and everything in xorg. i not really sure what the deal is
<Berto> does anyone know how to get the clock to show 12-hour time in KDE?
<Berto> my format is set
<Whiz2> ecker: My LCD does the same thing. As long as it comes back on when you reach the interface, it's not a problem. just ignore it
<Berto> oh i'm guessing i have to restart KDE from what i've read in forums.  that's weak
<chavo> Berto, you don't have to restart, and put this for 12 hour format pH:MM
<Berto> chavo, where are you setting that format?  I set it by right-clicking clock >> Date & Time Format
<Berto> chavo, and then it still doesn't work.  read in the forums you gotta restart kde
<chavo> Berto, try this first dcop kicker kicker restart
<Berto> chavo, bravo!  thanks!
<Thehound666> any fglrx experts here? I know that I have asked before but yet to catch one here
<Aiwuu> how i can change my keyboard model with setxkbmap?!
<Aiwuu> setxkbmap model pc105 layout latam?
<malik_> does any1 here any idea which webcam works for sure with kubuntu edgy?.........i have one which is i think installed by kubuntu but i get it to work it seems, if any one can help me with that or otherwise tell me which one i should buy n it will work out of box without any tweaks?
<Aiwuu> aff, answer XD
<ahlalo_elyon> Anyone else having a problem with extremely slow repository speeds?  apt is taking forever
<needhelp1> hi why do i get error 15: file not found im trying to reinstall grub
<Thehound666> ahlalo_elyon> intermittantly but not that bad.
<Thehound666> might depend where you are
<ahlalo_elyon> Thehound666: Hmm.. I usually download at over 100k/sec... now I'm at about 20
<Aiwuu> how i can change my keyboard model with setxkbmap?!
<Thehound666> I've been doing about 400 KB/sec-bad for a 20 mbit line
<Thehound666> ok my experience with #kubuntu suggests that this much delay before an answer means noone here is one :P
<Thehound666> I'll ask something related then but not quite the same. Anyone know an fglrx expert I should look for when idling?
<malik_> does any1 here any idea which webcam works for sure with kubuntu edgy?.........i have one which is i think installed by kubuntu but i get it to work it seems, if any one can help me with that or otherwise tell me which one i should buy n it will work out of box without any tweaks?
<Thehound666> was a list but I forget the link
<Thehound666> it was on Ubuntu.com
<malik_> any suggestion abta webcm which i can use as plug n play ?
<Thehound666> luckily mine worked
<Thehound666> old but good one
<RadiantFire> another place to check is the stuff listed as supported by v4l and v4l2
<Thehound666> not all features work but that's to be expected with any Linux distro
<Thehound666> still beats Vista
<Thehound666> namely color depth switching and certain digital zoom features
<Thehound666> oh well lol
<jake_> how can i install themes kubuntu?
<teufel_> flash audio ouf of sync in konqueror anybody have this problem and fixed it
<crazy_bus> do you need external programs to burn a emovix cd with k3b.  As I tried but it wouldn't work
<chino> how do i get javascript support in elinks ?
<teufel_> ha nobody here to help
<BluesKaj> emovix cd , crazy_bus ...what is that ?
<teufel_> hmm
<crazy_bus> its a livecd which has mplayer allowing anyone to watch the video or audio files on the disk
<BluesKaj> why do you need a live cd with mplayer on it ...whynot just use mplayer in Kubuntu ?
<crazy_bus> I can.  But you can give the cd to other people to watch without installing codecs.  I mainly wanted to try it for fun
<khirr> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<khirr> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Bi||aBong> i install the ati driver but now i can't open Kaffeine Media Player
<Wingz> #ubuntu
<malik_> since when amarok started to play dvd?
<Berto> do ubuntu repositories have a mega english font pack?
<Berto> and i'm talking mega!
<Dr_willis> !find chatzilla
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-chatzilla
<Cobra_Bubbles> @_@X
<Cobra_Bubbles> Will Skype work in Kubuntu?
<Knightlust> Cobra_Bubbles: yep
<Jucato> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Knightlust> been using it for months now
<khirr> i'm newbie in linux, dunno how install firefox 2
<teufel_> yeah i would like to know how to play wmv files in firefox
<khirr> 6.06.1, i downloadesd brz file, but i dunno how intall this
<Jucato> khirr: are you using Kubuntu Edgy (6.10)?
<khirr> no
<khirr> dapper
<Jucato> teufel_: try installing mozilla-mplayer
<Jucato> khirr: ah...
<alakhia> my apologies if this is not the right place for this question ... I have 3 linux boxes and I'm tired of ssh'ing and sftp'ing and typing my password everytime. What can I do?
<Jucato> !firefox | khirr
<ubotu> khirr: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<teufel_> ok cool
<khirr> is bad use dapper?
<teufel_> brb
<Jucato> khirr: it's ok. read the page on FirefoxNewVersion
<Kamesh> [Subject: My Trash icon changed to Desktop icon, KDE 3.3, CENTOS] . Hi all, I have noticed that my Trash icon has been changed to desktop icon (NOT the functionality) and I want to bring it back. I am not sure exactly how this has happened. But I believe I was downloading some things beyond my profile space allowed and had to forcequit some applications (not sure exactly which one caused it). Can anyone help me in bringing my Transh icon back
<BluesKaj> teufel_, http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<Jucato> Kamesh: this is #kubuntu...
<teufel_> cant i use sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<alakhia> any way I can setup a network mount point so I can copy and move across linux machines?
<Jucato> teufel_: sure you can
<Jucato> !info mozilla-mplayer | teufel_
<ubotu> teufel_: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<bonbonthejon> khirr: no, dapper is fine to use
<Jucato> teufel_: but you need to enable multiverse
<genii> Kamesh: centos <> kubuntu
<teufel_> cool i set up kubuntu last night but im not to sure about everything
<alakhia> anyone?
<teufel_> my flash audio is out of sync in konqueror
<Kamesh> I was wondering.. this could be a kde problem and people in here might help.. I have tried in #kde, #centos and #kde-devel. No one replied to my question expect in #kde
<genii> Kamesh It's more a generic KDE issue
<BluesKaj> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jucato> Kamesh: and you will definitely not be able to get an answer here... Kubuntu is using KDE 3.5.x
<alakhia> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<BluesKaj> !LAN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kamesh> Thanks Jucato, genii. I will wait for a while in kde and centos
<Cobra_Bubbles> A bit lost here
<Jucato> Kamesh: your best bet would really be centos, though
<genii> !ask | Cobra_Bubbles
<ubotu> Cobra_Bubbles: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Cobra_Bubbles> okay so... Skype is distributed in a Debian package, which means I need GNOME to install it?
<teufel_> ok when i fullscreen the video its still small
<alakhia> ah, the nfs page looks good ... :)
<alakhia> that's what I needed.
<teufel_> like it fullscreen but keeps the resolution and part of the video shows up at the top left
<alakhia> thanks, guys
<genii> Cobra_Bubbles: No, ubuntu is a debian derivitaive. It used .deb packaging
<BluesKaj> no Cobra_Bubbles it'll install even if you use kde
<genii> Cobra_Bubbles: To install some deb file not from a repository, try using from a konsole:  sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb>
<Cobra_Bubbles> thanks
<BluesKaj> hey genii , how goes it ?
<teufel_> so what does the video output option do in the mplayer mozilla plugin
<chino> i installed the mozilla flash thing and youtube is telling me i need a newer version
<genii> BluesKaj Goes alrite :) Sorta generally ill lately but I think it's some stomach flu goin round. Otherwise fine
<BluesKaj> bummer about the stomach thing
<Knightlust> chino: did you install flashplugin-nonfree?
<SolidSource> chino: are you using AMD64 version of kubuntu?
<chino> SolidSource:  no
<chino> libflash-mozplugin
<teufel_> cant get the mplayer to fullscreen videos
<pete> can somebody tell me if there is a way to make the font collor in the konsole inverse of the background?
<teufel_> mplayer plugin for mozilla
<Knightlust> because some oss flash derivatives spits out that error
<SolidSource> chino: then install flashplugin-nonfree as knightlust said
<pete> (for when using a transparent background)
<BluesKaj> genii, I installed upstart 3.7 upgrade, but now i get an fstab error when installing other pkgs , should i just ignore it ?
<chino> yea i installed that first
<Skuller> pete: how to use a transparent background?
<Knightlust> pete: xterm?
<chino> and when i ran it
<pete> knightlust, no in konsole
<SolidSource> chino: you may need to copy the plugin file to your "~/,mozilla/plugins
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm not acquainted much with it, so couldn't give you any definitive answer on that
<Knightlust> no i mean, xterm uses transparent background
<chino> john@john-desktop:~$ sudo update-flashplugin
<chino> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<Jucato> pete: Settings -> COnfigure Konsole -> Schema tab?
<Knightlust> hmm, havent tried a transparent background in konsole
<Knightlust> hehehe
<pete> skuller - i am using the transparent background but the text is hard to read, i want to make the font color inverse of whatever my background is if possible
<Knightlust> hmmm, i gave out a bad advise
<BluesKaj> ok genii, it doesn't seem to be blocking any installs , i just notice it in the terminal.
<SolidSource> chino: go into firefox and do About:plugins and if its says version 9 for flash, your good
<pete> ahh i guess the green tint thingy will suffice for now :/
<genii> BluesKaj Well, if you pastebin the error I'll examine it if you like
<pete> thanks peeps.
<chino> i just looked in the source and im successfully downloading the file
<Skuller> pete: sorry i cant help you on your problem...i was just asking you if you could tell me how to make the terminal have a transparent backg
<pete> skuller, for sure, just go to Settings -> Schema
<Jucato> Skuller: Schema settings in Konsole
<Skuller> thanx pete
<Knightlust> chino: good luck, hope that works with youtube
<Jucato> Skuller: you can fine tune the schema or create your own in Settings -> Configure Konsole -> Schema tab
<chino> Knightlust:  thats what i was saying...
<jake_> pete: how to install themes on kde?
<chino> why doesn't it ?
<Knightlust> chino: hold on, you're saying that it's downloading but not installing?
<chino> Knightlust:  no it didn't work... so i looked in the source got the url and downloaded and installed it my seelf
<pete> jake_: im not that great on linux man so it would be hard for me to tell you, i think it involves a lot of compiling and downloading random packages tho
<Knightlust> hehehe, nice workaround
<BluesKaj> genii, it's only one line and the last " 0" in it is in red :  /dev/partition /media/mount point ntfs-3g silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0 <--- this one
<Jucato> !changethemes | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<jake_> thanx
<chino> Knightlust:  but youtube still doesn't work
<Knightlust> chino: would you mind trying other browsers
<Skuller> Jucato: thanx...it looks awesome now
<Knightlust> just in case, we need to find out if it's a problem with flash-plugin or your current browser
<chino> um
<Jucato> Skuller: no problem :)
<chino> how do i install it to konquere ?
<Jucato> flash problems?
<Knightlust> if flashplugin-nonfree is already installed, then it should work without a hitch in konqueror
<chino> cant i just embed gstreamer ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Ah, OK... not much worries there then. The last 2 numbers in fstab are for dump and fsck options
<SolidSource> chino: just check about:plugins in firefox, and if its not there then its just as simple as copying a file
<genii> BluesKaj: Zero means no checking
<BluesKaj> ok thx genii , appreciate you looking :)
<chino> Knightlust: flashplugin-nonfree just installs "an installer" which you have to run by your self
<Jucato> chino: um.. did you install firefox from the repositories?
<chino> SolidSource:  its there man
<chino> Jucato:  yea
<Jucato> chino: er no.. the flashplugin-nonfree package automatically runs the installer (you have to use apt though)
<SolidSource> chino: ok...
<Knightlust> brb: appointment with the dentist, be back in 30mins
<chino> Jucato:  yea but the installer failed
<Jucato> chino: what did you use? Adept?
<Stalk3r> anyone using yahoo messenger in kubuntu dapper drake?
<Skuller> Knightlust: get some sugar free candies fer me...avent eaten some in ages...:)
<Jucato> er.. need lunch...
<Skuller> Stalk3r: i dint know we could do that
* Jucato goes eat edible substances..
* Skuller assumes juacto also eates modified plant material
<BluesKaj> well, getting late for geezers ...nite all
<khirr> how can i configure mi amarok to can listen mp3 files?
<Stalk3r> Skuller: I'm not too sure we can, I have been able to apt-get or download all but one lib from repositories or debian
<Skuller> !mp3 | khirr
<ubotu> khirr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<khirr> thnx
<Stalk3r> I was mostly curious if anyone else had been successful
<SolidSource> chino: if the flashplugin install failed...did you try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in order to attempt to fix?
<chino> and firefox keeps crashing
<Skuller> Stalk3r: you mean the 'yahoo messenger' or just an IM software with its protocol capabilities?
<Stalk3r> Skuller: I mean the yahoo messenger
<Skuller> Stalk3r: does it have the phone-out voice capabilities?
<Stalk3r> there's a version for debian, which I thought would be close enpugh to work but there are dependency problems I didn't forsee.
<Skuller> like the mzoft version
<SolidSource> stalk3r: yahoo messenger doesn't work too well or at all in (k)ubuntu
<chino> konqueror says the same thing.... old version of flash
<Stalk3r> Skuller: no
<Stalk3r> SolidSource: I'm noticing that
<SolidSource> stalk3r: that deb file you have is for the actual Debian
<Skuller> Yahoo Messenger's Cheap VOIP capabilities are the ONLY reason i have to switch to xp once in a while
<SolidSource> chino: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<chino> Skuller:  just use voipbuster.com and use your own voip client
<Stalk3r> I wonder if I took a working installation from my wife's box and ran it under wine, would that do it?
<chino> the new cd 10.6
<Skuller> chino: ok i'll check it out...thanx
<chino> why do you need yahoo messenger ?
<chino> just use gaim.
<Stalk3r> probably too many lib dependencies there, too
<SolidSource> gaim isn't any better than kopete
<Stalk3r> I was using kopete but I hate it
<Stalk3r> it's not configurable enough and navigation is impossible, at best
<SolidSource> chino: what version of kubuntu are you using, cause some things aren't in the dapper repos if thats what you are using
<Stalk3r> and I'd already heard that gaim wasn't any better.
<chino> SolidSource:  10.6
<Stalk3r> 10.6, is that edgy?
<SolidSource> chino: what are talking about...the latest kubuntu is 6.1
* Stalk3r needs to look at the Kubuntu site more often
<teufel_> i have been trying to fix this flash audio sync and im running out of ideas it worked yesterday then i reainstall kubuntu today and now it glitches
<orange_> YES! I got macromedia flash 8 working on kubuntu
<chino> Download Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy)
<chino> i had it backwards....
<chino> 10.6
<Stalk3r> hmm, I'm using flash 9
<chino> 6.10
<chino> where do you get that ! ?
<SolidSource> orange_: flash 9 is out
<teufel_> i tried to install to 9
<teufel_> but it says im still using 7
<orange_> Stalk3r: Flash Professional 8...
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic > chino
<leafw> what command/script is the System / Quit... / Suspend issuing? I would like to call it from the command line.
<orange_> not Flash Player
<Stalk3r> try to watch videos on yahoo and follow the link and directions.
<chino> i got my sources up!
<SolidSource> chino: update your sources.list so can have access to everything
<Stalk3r> orange_: ahhh, nice
<skittles> hello
<chino> unles your talking about that one 3rd party one made by some guy
<teufel_> damn
<skittles> just started using UBUNTU
<orange_> use kubuntu
<Skuller> chino: can you clear me on the voip buster and its "use your own voip' capabilities?
<chino> Skuller:  you have been cleared
<SolidSource> chino: no, the backports are not used by default, and there are extra repos supplied by the source-o-matic
<chino> whats bakports ?
<chino> !source-o-matic > chino
<Stalk3r> oh, you have to enable the multiverse backports
<Skuller> chino: thanx...now can you explain me more on the voip buster's "use your own voip" capabilities?
<skittles> can i switch to Kubuntu with all the things i already have installed like Cedega with reinstalling it all?
<chino> wtf is all this complicated stuff
<SolidSource> skitties: you can just install KDE onto ubuntu
<chino> Skuller:  there is nothing else to explain
<skittles> mmmmm interesting tks Solid
<Stalk3r> chino:  use adept, click file|manage repositories and then uncomment all the repository addresses you find.
<SolidSource> chino: its not complicated, its just updating a file
<skittles> whats different bout kubuntu?
<Stalk3r> skittles: KDE
<skittles> huh what is KDE?
<Skuller> chino: as far as i can understand...voipbuster is a voip client on its own and has its own rates....
<SolidSource> stalk3r: one problem with that is, the kubuntu repos are not there
<SolidSource> stalk3r by default
<Skuller> !kde | skittles
<ubotu> skittles: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Stalk3r> skittles: Killer Desktop Environment
* Stalk3r grins
<skittles> oh i see tks
<bill57785> does Dapper Drake have cabextract already?  how can I check?
<Stalk3r> !repositories | Stalk3r
<chino> Skuller:  its free around half the world and you can use any voip client you want to connect to voip buster
<skittles> can you give me the place to download kubuntu? plz
* Stalk3r smirks
<Stalk3r> hmm
<Berto> what packages provide vi and vim?  My vi works terribly with my keyboard, but vim is perfect.  i'd like to remove vi
<c0nv1ct> anyone here use superkaramba?
<genii> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Skuller> chino: oh...well unfortunately that 'half the world' doesnt include india....and i wanted to be able to use voip buster to use my yahoo messenger voip out rates n capabilities....
<Skuller> thnx fer da info tho
<genii> !info vim | Berto
<SolidSource> c0nc1ct: kind of, what ya need?
<ubotu> berto: vim: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<genii> Berto so just "vim" as packagename
<c0nv1ct> SolidSource: i just need to know where it puts themes i download from "Get New Stuff"
<Berto> gen2, yes, but what package for vi?  i like vim, want to do a remove on vi
<c0nv1ct> SolidSource: cuz it doesnt go in ~/.Karamba
<Berto> genii, oops that was to you
<Berto> genii, vi is not a packagename... how do i find out in general what package Executable_Name belongs to?
<Stalk3r> why remove vi?
<leafw> what command/script is the System / Quit... / Suspend issuing? I would like to call it from the command line.
<genii> Berto vim needs vi as beckend so it is more or less integrated. The vi package is a subset. You cannot remove it without vim failing
<skittles> with kubuntu can you use mic/cam/printer?
<Berto> genii, weird.  vi not working though, vim works great.
<Stalk3r> leafw: sudo shutdown
<Berto> genii, the problem is that when i use vi, the up and down arrows enter in letters B and C!!
<Stalk3r> berto vim is installed by default in dapper, just try calling it?
<skittles> also have urs colors for txttyping?
<genii> Berto Those keys have not been remapped for some reason?
<Stalk3r> ooh, good call
<Berto> Stalk3r, yeah, i'm using vim.  From mandrake i'm used to calling the vi executable
<Stalk3r> get used to adding the m
<Berto> Stalk3r, so either i get used to actually typing "vim" at command line, or do a symlink
<Berto> hahaha
<max__> how do i change the grub boot order?
<SolidSource> c0nc1ct: are you sure: I find mine in ~/.superkaramba
<Berto> Stalk3r, do you know how hard of a habit that will be to break!
<Stalk3r> symlink is another good idea
<Stalk3r> you answered your own workaround, get on it
<skittles> tks 4 ur help <room> L8trz
<Stalk3r> ;)
<Stalk3r> bye skittles
<Berto> Stalk3r, yeh thanks... was worried about symlinkiing to vim from vi if vim REQUIRES vi... didn't want to destroy
<SolidSource> chino: get the sources.list updated?
<chino> yes...
<chino> i tried every single flash package
<chino> they all say the same thing when i go to youtube
<Stalk3r> youtube?
<Stalk3r> lol
<Stalk3r> you useing firefox?
<chino> yes
<bordy> Anyone able to hel pme with a World of Warcraft Installation issue?
<SolidSource> chino: and when you go into about:plugins it says flash plugin 9?
<chino> i said no
<Stalk3r> see the little popup blocker message at the top that says missing plugin?
<chino> Stalk3r:  dont be funny
<chino> SolidSource:  it does not say 9
<Stalk3r> I'm amusing myself
<genii> Stalk3r: :)
<Musashiden> whats the command to configure Xorg?
<bill57785> ok
<Stalk3r> anyway, you have to add a symlink in your firefox file to where you installed the plugin
<chino> 0.4.12
<bill57785> I'm sure I sound like a n00b
<bill57785> but I have no idea where to look, and I need to know
<SolidSource> chino: and when you check what version of flashplugin-nonfree is intalled (trhough adept) what does it say?
<bill57785> I downloaded a .deb file...now how do I install it?
<Stalk3r> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<jake_> guys what's the linux version of morpheus or kazaa of windows?
<Stalk3r> !dpkg bill57785
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.13.22ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1587 kB, installed size 4892 kB
<daskreech> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<chino> 7.0.6.8
<Stalk3r> jake_: torrenty
<Stalk3r> jake_: torrent
<Musashiden> anybody?
<bordy> Anyone able to help with Warcraft?
<bill57785> ok, but what line do I type in the shell? or what program do I open?
<SolidSource> chino: ok...did yo update sources.list with the things provided by source-o-matic?
<Stalk3r> bill57785: dpkg -i <filename>
<genii> bill57785: sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb>      if you are in the directory containing the file
<chino> SolidSource:  yes you asked me that 3 times
<Stalk3r> oh yeah, I always forget sudo
<Stalk3r> lol
<genii> bill57785: If not in same dir use full pathname
<jake_> Stalk3r: but thats a torrent downloader, i downloaded amule but its so hard to use
<SolidSource> chino: just making because others were saying things
<SolidSource> chino: then run in konsole "sudo apt-get update"
<Musashiden> what is the command to reconfigure X? i know is something like Xorg-Xserver configure or something like that. anyone?
<chino> hang on i didn't hit update though
<bill57785> ok, thank you very much....I'm still new to linux and I rarely get an answer out of anyone...it makes it hard to learn
<Stalk3r> Musashiden: I use the graphical config app
<genii> Musashiden: in console, it's  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Musashiden> thank you
<chino> oh thank god it says 9
<Stalk3r> wtg chino
<chino> well thats the installer package
<chino> lets see what happens
<Stalk3r> so who has a messenger they'd like to recommend to someone that doesn't want to use kopete or gaim?
<SolidSource> chino: ok there you go....now if it installs and still doesn't work, just copy everything in "/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins" to "~/.mozilla/plugins
<genii> Stalk3r: What protocols are required?
<chino> yea its working
<chino> ok so i installed mplayer for moz plugin should that just work too ?
<Stalk3r> ami & yahoo are all I need, I use Konversation for IRC and Kontact for everything else
<Stalk3r> aim*
<SolidSource> chino: yeah, you may need to select your outputs in the config when you play your first clip in firefox
<chino> its stupposed to embed it
<genii> !everybuddy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about everybuddy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Bah
<Stalk3r> heh
<genii> Stalk3r: Anyhow, it is an open-source option that does quite a few protocols
<SolidSource> chino: yes but there are more than 1 engine for playing files, sometimes it doesn't automatically select one
<Stalk3r> everybuddy?
<chino> just to let you guys know the wirless setup tools are messed up man ...
<SolidSource> chin: so when playing a clip, right click >> configure
<Dr_willis> i sort of like gaim
<Dr_willis> :)
<chino> i had a hell of a time learning their bugs
<genii> Yes, found the package which contains it now, ayttm
<genii> !ayttm
<Dr_willis> The state of Wireless Networking in general.. is very messed up.
<ubotu> ayttm: Universal Instant Messaging Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6+34-1 (edgy), package size 1801 kB, installed size 4964 kB
<SolidSource> chino: wireless doesn't really work yet...not all the time at least
<chino> yea but the menu... it self... was broken
<Dr_willis> which menu where?
<chino> let me explain
<Stalk3r> genii: ty
<genii> Stalk3r: np
<Dr_willis> it pays on irc, to be verbose, yet concise in describing your  issues. :)
<Cobra-Bubbles> My komyootor no work nao! How do I shot web?
<chino> if i click on the kde system settings button and go to networking and then click administration mode it turns all grayed out and i cant see no buttons within the red border.... so i had to use 'sudo' to run systemsettings.... then once in there it doens't let you remove a network key that is in allready... you have to close it and reload it... then if you put hexidecimal... after it saves it still says ascii even though its really usin
<SolidSource> cobra-bubbles: what?
<kouran_> how do i add a program to the k menu?
<SolidSource> cobra-bubbles: you talking about konqueror?
<kouran_> i downaloaded and installed bluej java ide and it can only be launched from the terminal..
<Dr_willis> wow ayttm  is sort of UGLY.. but it works..
<johnnyd> anyone know of howto's for getting a kubuntu 610 vmware guest to talk to an xp host?
<Dr_willis> chino,  try 'maxamizing' that window.. there maybe some 'administrator mode' buttons that are hidden at the bottom. (its a bit of a bug that pops up at times)
<Dr_willis> chino,  or are you saying thees NO buttons anywhere?
<Dr_willis> the KDE control-center-settings stuff is undergoing work all the time. I hear with kde4 its supposed to be much improved.
<genii> Dr_willis: Yeah I remember it's interface was not nice but it worked fine for me on MSN and ICQ
<Dr_willis> genii,  yea.. 'not nice' the fonts are downright.. well.. nasty. :) heh
<chino> Dr_willis:  he has a small screen....................
<chino> Dr_willis:  thats what i just said if you click on administration mode it gets the red border and everything inside of the red border has turned into a gtk gray colored plane with no buttons
<Dr_willis> i wonder what that Nokia 880 is using. I think it has a port of Gaim to it.
<Dr_willis> chino,  ive totally given up on wireless under windows and linux.. You dont want toknow the fighting ive had to do with some windows machines the last few months. ;)
<chino> um
<chino> i hope your not trying to think im a windows user
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: wireless is easy on some other distros
<johnnyd> anyone know of howto's for getting a kubuntu 610 vmware guest to talk to a xp host?
<chino> im telling you guys so you can know... because your probably develoeprs some of you
<Dr_willis> SolidSource,  i find wireless being 'easy' can be a rather big crap shoot. :)
<chino> SolidSource:  what other distros
<Dr_willis> wilress seems to be a lot easier.. depending on what drivers the wireless cards are using.
<Cobra-Bubbles> hrm
<chino> ok ok ok
<Cobra-Bubbles> Does Skype support Webcams in the Debian build?/
<chino> my point was not "wireless support in linux"
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: well, I haven't had problems in windows with wireless (except making sure the security settings are matched with router and that I am not using windows to manage wireless)
<chino> my point was "kubuntu gui programs are on crack"
<genii> Dr_willis: Do you know what chipset the Nokia uses? I'm interested in ARM processing for instance
<chino> "fyi"
<SolidSource> chino: fedora and SuSE have been the best when it comes to wireless from my experience
<chino> scary anything rpm based makes me shit
<Dr_willis> SolidSource,  yea. you bring up an interesting point.. why shouldent one use windows to manage the wirless.. vs the cards own (sometimes very silly) controls.. but we dont want to slap on windows too much.
<Stalk3r> my brother likes gentoo and I think he's wireless
<Dr_willis> are not the 'ra' chipset wilress cards supposed to have fully gpl'd drivers?  i even hear of issues with them, :(
<Dr_willis> i dont even want to get started on every wireless manafacturer adding new gimmics to their cards and otehr gizmos that seem to conflict with others, or just confuse people.
<daskreech> bordy: sup?
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: windows has too many restrictions to custom settings...and its way to clumsy, not to mention it doesn't always list all the wireless netowrks in the area. Also, the cards specific program is designed to work better with the card itself
<Dr_willis> and really dont get me started on the lame wireless on the Nintendo DS. :)
<Cobra-Bubbles> Dr_willis: Another reason I switched from Windows... Nero, IE, Google, and Yahoo loved to fight over which one was my Operating System
<daskreech> Stalk3r: Miranda
<Dr_willis> SolidSource,  yea. ive noticed a few of that.. ive also noticed that  way to many wireless cards' interface programs.. toss out  'gui design school fundamentls' and have some really.... weird interfaces at times.. heh..
<Cobra-Bubbles> DS has wifi upgrade hacks
<Dr_willis> Cobra-Bubbles,  thats good to hear..
<Dr_willis> Yahoo Seems to like to sneak in.. Google is slowly creeping in like the blob... :)
<Dr_willis> NERO - is just growing to big. heh.
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: MSI program has the best and easiest
<manchicken> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<manchicken> :)
<Dr_willis> SolidSource,  you find msi wireless cards work better under linux?
<Dr_willis> I tend to stick with Linksys on the few wireless thangs i have.   since they seem to work together better.
<Cobra-Bubbles> Better than Broadcom
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: haven't tested MSI and linux (though I could easily do it, but I have had few problems with Intel cards (in Fedora and SuSE at least)
<johnnyd>  anyone know of howto's for getting a kubuntu 610 vmware guest to talk to an xp host?
<Dr_willis> My laptop has broadcom.. i actually got wireless working with it the other day under ubuntu.
<bordy> daskreech: I am havin some trouble... i followed the instructions in the ubuntu community help, and i copied my WoW Files from the windows partition... but I am getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9976/
<Dr_willis> johnnyd,  running ubuntu 6.10 in vmware under windows xp?
<johnnyd> yes
<genii> Orinoco used to be awesome
<peanutb> I think it depends on the card model, i still havent gotten my linksys working. I just bought a cheap atheros based card.
<Dr_willis> johnnyd,  samba should let the 2 see shares and so forth... same as if there were 2 machines.
<SolidSource> peanutb: external cards never work as well as internal
<Dr_willis> johnnyd,  winscp is good for gettting files around also using ssh.
<SolidSource> peanutb: and linksys is crap anyway
<Dr_willis> johnnyd,  assuming you got the network settings for the vmware machine set right that is...
<peanutb> SolidSource, Its hard enough getting linksys cards to work in windows, Linux is a whole different story.
<Cobra-Bubbles> shame
<Cobra-Bubbles> Linksys routers are fantastic
<johnnyd> I can see the "neighborhood" and the "xp" machine but clicking on the icon results in the xp samba sharr not existing
<SolidSource> peanutb: again Linksys all around sucks
<Dr_willis> of course ive seen companies have identically named cards with different 'versions' that use entirely different chipsets. :()
<SolidSource> cobra-bubbles: Belkin and D-link absolutely DESTROY linksys
<chino> kfrb is nto working
<Dr_willis> heh - i got a few dlink network cards. (normal wired)  really havent used any enoggh to come to any conclusions. they all seem to work well.
<eric> hey how can i make my screen resolution smaller...i know it goes smaller but its not listed
<Cobra-Bubbles> please... D-Link is a poor man's Linksys
<Dr_willis> !info  krandrtray
<ubotu> Package krandrtray does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Dr_willis> hmm
<Dr_willis> !find  krandrtray
<ubotu> File krandrtray found in kcontrol, kde4base, kdebase-dbg
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: I went through 3 Linksys routers and tested several Belkin, before settling on my D-link gaming router for its features
<hole> how can i edit grub from within gnome
<hole> grub menu i measn
<Dr_willis> SolidSource,  i just got a little mini-linksys router. :) was only $30 does what i need.. i guess it would be nice to have more controll. but so far this thing has been set it and forget it.
<Dr_willis> !grub
<hole> measn-s=mean
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SolidSource> cobra-bubbles: linksys is unstable and barely works.
<Dr_willis> hole,  you could always go hardkore and edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file (BACK IT UP FIRST!)
<hole> no i just have 3 kernel choices so i want to take 2 of emoff
<Dr_willis> hole,  thats trivial. :)
<hole> ??
<Dr_willis> hole,  one setting in that file dictates the # of kernels to show.. edit that line. then rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<hole> oh and one more thing what are ethernet switches used for
<Dr_willis> # alternative=false               - Hides the 'alternate' boot entrys.  and        # howmany=all   - dictates the # of entrys to show.
<dystopianray> what happened to the english hyphenation dictionaries for openoffice ?
<hole> is it like a hub?
<Dr_willis> Note that you Leave those # comments in there.. update-grub uses them.
<Dr_willis> a switch is  'smarter' then a hub. I belive
<Dr_willis> less packet colision and so forth.. more efficneit
<hole> does that mean it works like a hub?
<Dr_willis> it is a smarter hub.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I guess is the proper term?
<Dr_willis> I aint even seen hubs in stores lately.
<hole> ok coool so i can play lan quake1,2,3
<Dr_willis> perhaps i juat havent noticed.
<skittles> hi
<hole> and starcraft
<Dr_willis> a switch will give better gameplay/pings/lesslag then a hub.
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: err...you just reminded me I need to get another switch to expand my network
<hole> awesome
<skittles> i play wow and everquest1
<Dr_willis> SolidSource,  heh - slowly upgrading to gigabit here.
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: already there..just ran out of ports
<Dr_willis> SolidSource,  heh. Yep.  another reson wireless seems such a step backwards. :()
<skittles> how do  i set my colors for chat like as in typing words, ect.
<Dr_willis> skittles,  colors? where?
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: hate using wireless....working in bursts of info instead of a constant stream sucks
<skittles> not sure dr.willis, i want to know how
<hole> ok dr_willis is there any way i can get you to ssh in to my pc and fis that i am really noid about editing that file
<bill57785> why when I type "svn cat https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/hackndev/linux4palm/tools/unpdb.py > unpdb.py" does it tell me "bash: svn: command not found"?
<Dr_willis> skittles,  irc colors are dictated by the irc client. WE dont see your colors.. our clients treat differnt messages/things differntly
<Dr_willis> hole,  not really its 1 am here..
<Dr_willis> hole,  back the thing up.. use 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit 2 lines.
<skittles> well i have boring BLACK colors for my typing
<Dr_willis> hole,  or if you are that scared.. dont mess with it..
<hole> i dont know what to put instead
<Dr_willis> skittles,  black where? :) thers seveal dozen irc clients out...
<bill57785> anyone?
<Cobra-Bubbles> Nobody answered me :-p
<hole> can i name a specific kernel?
<skittles> oh never mind...i'll just sit and read what every1 says
<Dr_willis> hole,  the # of entrys to show.. ie: 1 or 2.. and have it hide the alternatve entrys if you really want to slim it down.
<SolidSource> Cobra-Bubbles: what was the question?
<Cobra-Bubbles> Just this.. Does Skype support webcam streams in Linux??
<Dr_willis> skittles,  we will NOT see your text as black, or whatever YOU set them to be. this is not yahoomessenger where every one uses idiotic fonts.colors and spam the channel
<SolidSource> Cobra-Bubbles: not yet
<hole> so if theres 3 and i put 1 which 1 is it going to show
<Dr_willis> skittles,  i see all the text in nice clean white text on a black background.
<Cobra-Bubbles> Hrm... Figures there'd be one single short-coming
<hole> the most recent?
<skittles> i have a white background with blk txt
* hole is backwards to that
<skittles> so very boring :(
<Dr_willis> hole,  you rerun 'sudo update-grub' and it rewrites the menu.lst and will show the most recent one. Makes sence eh?
<Dr_willis> skittles,  un huh.. sure...
<hole> oooh ok
<Dr_willis> skittles,  set your irc client up differently.. we wont see any differance. :)
<skittles> oic now dr.willis calling me a lier now tks
<Cobra-Bubbles> K... What do I need to emulate Windows XP, or think a Dual-Boot setup would work better?
<Dr_willis> skittles,  about what?  boaring text? gesh.. what next.. you want web cams in here also? :)
<SolidSource> Cobra-Bubbles: most video conferencing requires seperate application, kopete has just barely started doing video
<Dr_willis> Cobra-Bubbles,  vmware can handle xp i hear..
<hole> what was the name of that file again?
<SolidSource> Cobra-Bubbles: VMware is best
<genii> Cobra-Bubbles: dual-boot is beetr than trying to run XP under linux
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Knightlust> Cobra_Bubbles: Xen if you want virtualization, but i strongly suggest a dual-boot, unless you have a pretty good hardware
<Dr_willis> hole,  /boot/grub/menu.lst (back it up!)
<Knightlust> and i mean $3000 +++ hardware
<skittles> DR.WILLIS i SAID BLK TXT is Boring
<hole> k
<bill57785>  why when I type "svn cat https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/hackndev/linux4palm/tools/unpdb.py > unpdb.py" does it tell me "bash: svn: command not found"?
<Dr_willis> skittles,  you perfer green?
<Dr_willis> :)
<skittles> wow i come in this room to GET some HELP, then dr.willis gives me a hard time, tks, dr.willis
<genii> bill57785: install the svn client. You can find one by sudo apt-cache search svn|grep client
<Cobra-Bubbles> hrm
<pete> hey im just curious - what do you guys use to rip flash videos off of sites like youtube?
<bill57785> ok
<Cobra-Bubbles> I wonder if doing a dual-boot would be highly difficult
<Dr_willis> skittles,   you asked a question? i must of missed it.. i though you where just chatting.
<SolidSource> skittles: thats just being tedious, what difference does the color of the text make?
<Knightlust> pete: video downloader extension for firefox
<skittles> and i have ony have had UBUNTU installed less than a WK
<genii> bill57785: Actually it looks like you put 2 commands in that line. svn cat <-- both commands
<chino> whats a safe upgrade ?
<Knightlust> chino, how was it?
<chino> what ?
<Knightlust> i mean, youtube
<bill57785> lol
<bill57785> well I've tried svn before anyways
<pete> knightlust-  ty
<bill57785> on other things
<Dr_willis> skittles,  i was explainign to you that Unlike the stuff you see in some IM clients. your fonts wont affect us.  SOme people seem to think that irc works just like YahooMessenger.
<Knightlust> did it work?
<pete> talking to me?
<bill57785> and it didn't work...so I'll go ahead and install this
<Cobra-Bubbles> Not worth the trouble. I'll jsut emulate Windows XP
<chino> Knightlust:  what work ?
<skittles> i know thast drwillis duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this isn't yahoo
<SolidSource> chino: safe upgrade may hold certain packages back in order to prevent broken packages
<Cobra-Bubbles> I've got 2.1 Gigahertz and a gigabyte of RAM, I think I cna handle it
<Dr_willis> Cobra-Bubbles,  you do have a spare XP serial #?
<Knightlust> chino: your flash plugin on youtube
<chino> ys
<chino> where have you been ?
<chino> lol
<Cobra-Bubbles> I've got one sitting on the bottom of a torn-up old laptop, but it's faded
<Knightlust> chino: dentist appointment. congratulations
<Cobra-Bubbles> I could always use more
<genii> Cobra-Bubbles: Even on a system like that, it will pretty much choke it. You need something more like a quadcore for it to be almost bearable
<Dr_willis> Cobra-Bubbles,  you may need to activate the Emulated XP machine.. and using the same serial # on vmware and a running machine can cuse issues.
<SolidSource> genii: no you don't
<Cobra-Bubbles> Yeah. I coudl definately use some XP keyage
<bill57785> ok
<Dr_willis> Cobra-Bubbles,  you may want to try WIndowsME or Windows98/SE first.
<Minataku> Heya, genii :D
<Dr_willis> Cobra-Bubbles,  depending on what tasks you are wanting to do with it
<bill57785> I ran the command you gave me, and it just went to another command line after I entered my password
<skittles> windows Me has too many problems i should know just got rid of it
<genii> SolidSource: Well, any cpu so far single core I found it horrible under at least 3.2
<SolidSource> Cobra-Bubbles: you may try just using WINE or Crossover to run windows apps in linux
<genii> Minataku: Heys
<eric> how do I set up my other hd to mount automatically?
<Dr_willis> windowsME has all the drivers for a Vmware Machine included. whichmakes it better for use under vmware then 98 or SE.
<Minataku> genii: Any news on my free crap? XD
<Cobra-Bubbles> hrm... If WINE does Skype properly I'll be set.
<SolidSource> genii: I use VMware on a 2.3Ghtz AMD64 X2 and a gig of RAM no problem
<Minataku> Skype has a native version
<Cobra-Bubbles> Most of what I was running in Windows was open-source, which was funny
<VR_> but it looks terrible :(
<Cobra-Bubbles> Minataku: Without webcam support
<teufel_> can someone help me for a min
<skittles> let see now
<Knightlust> Cobra-Bubbles: Skype works well in Linux, no need to use WINE or VMWare
<bill57785> did anyone read my message?
<Knightlust> ohhh, webcam
<SolidSource> Minataku: skype in linux doesn't have video support like many other things
<skittles> and now....
<teufel_> i need help installing a file .tar.bz2
<genii> SolidSource Ah, vmware is not so bad. I meant for him to run some emulation UNDER linux
<Knightlust> well actually my webcam works in linux, it's a genius videoexpress v2
<Dr_willis> I want to know when did all the messaging and voice chat stuff suddendly HAVE to have video also? :)
<Knightlust> and it works well on both skype and kopete
<bill57785> anyone?
<Minataku> I can't stand any of those IM things
<Dr_willis> teufel_,  and whats this .tar.gz file supposed to be?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: It's called featuritis
<Cobra-Bubbles> Look I know this really hot girl and she likes to strip for me, Webcam support is a MUST
<SolidSource> genii: well I didn't see anyone saying that...thought all agreed on VMware or similar
<Dr_willis> Cobra-Bubbles,  you been sleeping at the keyboard again? :)
<Knightlust> Cobra-Bubbles: understood
<Cobra-Bubbles> yup
<Minataku> Features go up, stability goes down, people don't care because they're all used to Windows
<Dr_willis> Cobra-Bubbles,  i bet shes an FBI agent! :)
<Knightlust> hehehe
<bill57785> well if anyone cares, this is what I'm trying to do: http://trac.hackndev.com/projects/palmld/wiki/ReinstallingPalmOS
<Cobra-Bubbles> Nah. I've known her since she was 17 and she's like 22 now.
<Knightlust> Cobra-Bubbles: what's your webcam
<bill57785> only to a compact flash card
<teufel_> someone help me with install a program that uses tar.bz2 ext
<Cobra-Bubbles> I don't own a webcam
<bill57785> and I'm still not getting svn to install
<Knightlust> coz I've tried 2 webcams and it just works on my system
<Dr_willis> whats scarier - the fact she wants strip, or the fact she actualy likes you. :)
<Knightlust> ohh, you want to view webcam
<Cobra-Bubbles> Probably the second
<teufel_> someone help me with install a program that uses tar.bz2 ext
<Knightlust> should work.. mine
<Dr_willis> teufel_,  theres a dozen + ways stuff like that can be installed.. whats the program. and have you checked its homepage/install docs yet?
<Jucato> teufel_: what program is it? have you tried searching the repositories first?
<teufel_> yeah
<SolidSource> teufel_: its already installed (ARK)...its just a compressed file like ZIP
<Knightlust> *mine's working without a hitch, i can see webcams
<teufel_> i tried ark
<GeorgeMoney> Hello, I saw i had python default installed in my kubuntu, but really had no use for it, so I did an apt-get remove python. This also removed all my adept stuff for some reason. Is there any way i can get all my adept programs back without python (but if they really need python, that's fine) but i just want them back...
<Dr_willis> I perfer the shell and 'unp'
<teufel_> like its a game
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<peanutb> teufel_, what program?
<Dr_willis> peanutb,  :) thats 5 times now weve asked. heh
<teufel_> postal2
<Jucato> teufel_: .tar.gz is the .zip and .rar of Linux
<Jucato> or .tar.bz2
<teufel_> ok
<bill57785> seriously guys
<teufel_> i tried to unpack it
<bill57785> I tired what you said
<bill57785> I did the apt-get for svn
<bill57785> it asked my password
<bill57785> I entered it, then it just went to the next command line and didn't install anything
<SolidSource> teufel_: it could be a broken file
<Dr_willis> teufel_,  thats an old game.. if you have a 'full linux' version.  it may not even work under some of the newer disrtos..    also it could just be the postal linux binaries that need the actual comercial game data from the cd.
<teufel_> ok
<teufel_> screw that then
<Jucato> bill57785: what are you trying to install?
<genii> bill57785: You may need to open up one of the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<teufel_> dont feel like reloading kubuntu
<Dr_willis> teufel_,  use the shell and try to upack it.. :) or go try some newer games. thers some nice free ones out now.
<bill57785> man I hate being a n00b at linux
<teufel_> free shooters
<Dr_willis> teufel_,  why would you have to reload kubuntu?
<bill57785> open up the repositories?
<bill57785> http://trac.hackndev.com/projects/palmld/wiki/ReinstallingPalmOS
<bill57785> that is what I'm trying to do
<chino>  i hope this safe update doesn't break anything
<teufel_> i broke my ati driver last night coundnt fix it
<Dr_willis> teufel_,  RTCW:ET is a classic, then theres Savage thats out for free now. and Tremulus,
<chino> i know how your updating records are
<bill57785> and I'm at the part that I need to use the svn command to get a tool for combining the special .zip files
<Dr_willis> teufel_,  the quake3 code is now open, so thers a lot of work on free games using it.
<teufel_> return to castle wolfensten ?
<Dr_willis> teufel_,  RTCW = return to castle wolf..   RTCW:ET = the free multiplayer only expansion
<teufel_> hells yeah
<Dr_willis> both are great. :)
<teufel_> well i must have it
<Dr_willis> work grat on low end box's also.. and lots of people still playingit.
<Dr_willis> I need to find my RTCW cd's
<teufel_> anyplace where i can get these
<Dr_willis> be sure to install xqf also
<Dr_willis> !info xqf
<ubotu> xqf: X-based Quake Server Browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-2 (edgy), package size 411 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<Dr_willis> !games
<teufel_> or do they have offical sites
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<bill57785> anyone? I'm trying to get this Palm LifeDrive fixed for my youth group leader because he needs it and it is midnight here
<bill57785> and I have school tomorrow
<teufel_> hells yea
<Dr_willis> teufel_,  thers official planetrtcw or whateger sites.. that have the downloads.
<Dr_willis> teufel_,  check out "savage" for a decent game also.
<teufel_> im on it
<teufel_> thanx
<Dr_willis> www.evolvedclan.com i thinkis the site for that
<Dr_willis> Savage2 is DUE out soon for Linux - Comercial Game. :) watch for it.
<Dr_willis> also "Darwinia" has a linux port. and ive seen it in the bargin bins for $10 or so. :) a must get if you find it.
<bill57785> how do I install svn?
<Dr_willis> a RTS game with a bit of a twist.
<genii> bill57785: You may need to put "subversion" instead of "svn" in the command.
<Jucato> bill57785: sudo apt-get install subversion
<bill57785> ok, thanks I'll try it
<genii> bill57785: eg: sudo apt-get install subversion
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<bill57785> "Couldn't find package subversion"
<Dr_willis> skittles dident say goodbye.. :()
* Dr_willis cries
<bill57785> something to do with those repositories, I know
<bill57785> but I dont get the whole repository thing
<bill57785> genii?
<genii> bill57785: There is a file /etc/apt/sources.list whichj contains a list of sites to contact for downloads of packages to install. They have subdirectories such as main universe and such. Some repositories are not enabled by default for various reasons
<Cobra-Bubbles> yum
<Cobra-Bubbles> Koolaid+Carbon=Win
<genii> bill57785: Which dist of ubuntu do you have? dapper edgy etc
<Minataku> genii: Thanks for the news and sorry for the late reply XD
<bill57785> dapper
<genii> bill57785: So in the file described, urls should look something like: deb http://countrycode.archive.ubuntu.com/dists/dapper       then some specific dirs there to include
<genii> !info subversion dapper
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.1-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 3016 kB
<genii> bill57785: So the bot tells us the package is in "main" repository which should be there by default
<genii> bill57785: Please try first:   sudo apt-get update    then the other command
<Stalk3r> well, kopete rules compared to ayttm
<Cobra-Bubbles> O_Ox I killed Adept Manager by accident...damnit
<Stalk3r> g'night everyone
<genii> eg sudo apt-get install subversion
* genii tries to remember if some commandline switch needed for install alternatives on optional componens
<Cobra-Bubbles> And now...it won't reopen
<Cobra-Bubbles> rebooting tiiime!
<bill57785> the main repository isnt there though, I dont think
<bill57785> unless that is the backports
<SolidSource> Cobra-Bubbles: what won't open?
<genii> bill57785: No, backports is another location.
<bill57785> well thats what I thought
<bill57785> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9978/
<genii> bill57785: Anyhow, if you use something like  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list         you can open the file in root mode and uncomment all the lines which start with # deb   then save it, try again   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install subversion
<SolidSource> jucato: you know the run command for running a script in konsole? trying to create a script I made
<SolidSource> jucato: a link to a script
<genii> bill57785: OK, reading
<Jucato> SolidSource: ./filename
<bill57785> thanks ^_^
<SolidSource> jucato: tried...doesn't work
<Jucato> SolidSource: depends on what script though.. that's for a bash script and an executable...
<Jucato> SolidSource: sh ./filename ?
<Jucato> (no ?)
<SolidSource> jucato: tried that, I need it so that in opens konsole and runs the script
<Jucato> SolidSource: aah.. hm... "konsole -e filename" I think... not entirely sure
<genii> bill57785: remove the # from before every line which has # deb  to start it by using nano in root mode as I said above. then save the file, run:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install subversion
<bill57785> k
<SolidSource> Jucato: yay...that was it
<SolidSource> Cobra-Bubbles: what program wouldn't open?
<bill57785> ok, editted it, what do I press to save?
<Cobra_Bubbles> adept MAnager
<Cobra_Bubbles> And...still won't
<genii> bill57785: ctrl-x  then Y to save it
<bill57785> ok...wasn't sure what the ^ was for
<max_> how do i know if i have edgy or fiesty
<Cobra_Bubbles> I need to close the process
<SolidSource> Cobra-Bubbles: then you just try again...it happens cause kdesu/sudo gets stuck sometimes
<Cobra_Bubbles> now it's opening Adept Manager in Red-Only Mode
<SolidSource> Cobra-Bubbles: close all adept
<Cobra_Bubbles> Yeah...How?
<SolidSource> Cobra-Bubbles: in kkonsole run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<max_> how do i know if i have edgy or fiesty?
<Jucato> max_: type "lsb_release -a" in Konsole
<bill57785> ok, subversion installed fine
<SolidSource> max_: feisty hasn't been realed yet
<genii> bill57785: I'm sort of away from keyboard maybe 3-5 minutes but returning
<max_> i know
<SolidSource> released
<max_> i did an upgrade
<bill57785> ok, its fine
<max_> wanted to make sure it worked
<Cobra_Bubbles> Hey, there we go
<Cobra_Bubbles> Now...To try out WINE
<max_> which it did
<SolidSource> max_: easiest way to look is merely by looks...feisty shutdown/logout dialog is way different
<Skuller> Cobra_Bubbles: also try out !adeptfix when it wont open
<Skuller> !adeptfix | Cobra_Bubbles
<ubotu> Cobra_Bubbles: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<max_> SolidSource: is it? *checks* im trying to find some changes in it
<SolidSource> skuller: told him
<Skuller> SolidSource: sorry..dint notice
<SolidSource> max_: yes, its a little more visual
<Cobra_Bubbles> hrm, now it won't download WINE
<max_> i saw, i like it
<max_> do you know any othrt visual changes?
<SolidSource> Skuller: just don't want ya to go into more details without need
<SolidSource> max_: not right off the bat
<Skuller> SolidSource: lol..i dont think i am in a position yet to go into any details with kubuntu usage...consideering my limited knowledge earned from people like you here
<Skuller> *considering my little knowledge, and that also is credited to people like you here
<Cobra_Bubbles> I go to download WINE with adept and get this.. "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<SolidSource> skuller: lol, beauty of linus is that is easy to learn anyway
<SolidSource> linux*
<genii> bill57785: OK, back. Did you try to continue with the instructions you were originally trying then?
<SolidSource> Cobra-Bubbles: install using konsole
<Skuller> SolidSource: but still requires people with higher knowledge, like you, to teach
<bill57785> yes
<genii> bill57785: Cuccessfully I hope?
<genii> *Successfully*
<Cobra_Bubbles> hrm
<bill57785> but when I try the svn command (svn cat https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/hackndev/linux4palm/tools/unpdb.py > unpdb.py) it just sits there for a few minutes then gives me another command line
<chino> mplayer built into mozilla seems a bit messed up
<genii> <-- needs coffee
<SolidSource> skuller: and yet I still have so far to go
<eric> how do i get my clock so its not in military time?
<SolidSource> chino: did you configure it?
<bill57785> I need coffee too lol
<chino> idk its just got the window cut off half way
<genii> bill57785: Yes, all that (hopefully) did was make a file in the directory in which it ran called unpdb.py   this is some python script
<SolidSource> chino: oh, yeah I see that every now and then
<Cobra_Bubbles> I don't even know the command for that ><
<SolidSource> chino: but don't see any of the actually video being cut
<Skuller> SolidSource: yes..true that...and that fact is what stops people like me from flying high in pride just because they know how to install using konsole's apt-get
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: "sudo apt-get install wine"
<bill57785> hmm, maybe....
<genii> bill57785: Hopefully you have python installed already to run it LOL
<bill57785> let me try something
<Cobra_Bubbles> wait
<Cobra_Bubbles> I just figured that one out right before you said it
<Cobra_Bubbles> hehe thanks
<bill57785> there it goes
<bill57785> well, I had done that svn in the wrong directory
<bill57785> so it was looking for the file in the wrong spot
<genii> bill57785: Glad it's all continuing now
<bill57785> ok
<bill57785> I'll keep ya updated
<genii> :)
<Whiz2> anyone here know how to configure lighttpd, and php5-cgi? I followed instructions I found on google, but now my web server won't ok at all
<Whiz2> work*
<miltos> hi ppl:-] 
<genii> I need to go make another pot of coffee anyhow, so break time
<genii> Hi miltos
<Whiz2> i did this after someone suggested I google the question.
<SolidSource> there has to be an easier way than samba to share files with windows
<miltos> <genii>hi..
<miltos> my kubuntu for some reason has no sound since yesterday ...sth with kmix i don't know...it's very strange as i watched a dvd yesterday...
<Cobra_Bubbles> miltos what soundcard do you have?
<bill57785> ok, here's a nasty one for ya
<chino> omg its 2 am!
<bill57785> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9980/
<genii> bill57785: OK, reading
<SolidSource> miltos: last time my sound stopped working, I just reinstalled alsa and alsa-oss and it started working again
<SolidSource> miltos: for me it was caused by an upgrade
<bill57785> where it says "[1] +  Done"....does that mean that it altered the zip file at all? if so, I should probably rebuild it
<genii> bill57785: I think you may have missed either a | or a > or >> just before word "import" in command. It echoed to the console
<elijah> hi everyone
<miltos> <SolidSource>i am going to reinstall alsa and alsa-oss...do you have the commands handy?
<genii> bill57785: Lemme scrutinize the webpage you are going from for a minute or 2 to see if there is some syntax problem. Away for a minute or 2 (have the addie from before)
<elijah> i tried to install wine "sudo apt-get install wine" but it keeps on saying that "E: wine package is not avaialable, obsoleted or missing."
<elijah> why is that?
<SolidSource> miltos: I just did it in adept but the command is "sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa alas-oss"
<bill57785> ok
<GeorgeMoney> Hello, I was in here before and asked a question but had to exit before i could get a response. I will repeat it, with some more updates. If anyone could help and advise me what to do, that would be great :D . The problem was: I saw python was installed on my Kubuntu system, but really had no use for it. So i did a apt-get remove python, but this had some unwanted and unexpected side...
<GeorgeMoney> ...effects: it also uninstalled major parts of my system such as the adept thing. I then tried to reboot, but on logon, i got an error that kdm was not found. Will I have to completely reinstall kubuntu? Or is there an easy fix? thanks!
<GeorgeMoney> sorry if that was really long :/
<miltos> SolidSource ...i am doing it via adept rigth now...wait..
<SolidSource> elijah: run " sudo apt-get update" and try again
<elijah> ferret, you here?
<Cobra_Bubbles> okay so WINE is installed... Now I just grab and run Skype-Windows like I would otherwise?
<userund> GeorgeMoney, as far as I know a lot of programs on Ubuntu depend on python.  Uninstalling it means you're breaking functionality
<elijah> solidsource, is the installation of wine still dependent on the internet?
<crazy_bus> how long does it take for k3b to start burning a dvd iso.  Its being on starting writing for around 5 minutes with no changes
<SolidSource> elijah: it will need to download the packages yes
<GeorgeMoney> userund: is there a way i can reinstall all these? i just want to basically revert the uninstall... do you think i might have to go on some live cd then install some special way?
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: maybe....may need windows DLL files
<userund> GeorgeMoney, get a Konsole and type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", this should replace the uninstalled packages
<GeorgeMoney> userund: well the problem is, i cant even log on :(
<Cobra_Bubbles> Hrm... It needs to setup first...
<genii> bill57785: It seems to be some nested doublequote/singlequote issue which gets escaped before it should and considers "&gt" a new command to execute when it should be part of the first series
<userund> GeorgeMoney, ah.  can you not boot EITHER option in grub to get the kernel to run?  Under the main option there's another that takes you to a root terminal without a GUI.  You could enter the command there
<elijah> solidspource, but i already have the wine package on my machine?
<SolidSource> elijah: wine is installed?
<elijah> my friend just did the same and it worked on his machine
<bill57785> lol uh ok
<bill57785> solution?
<GeorgeMoney> userund: I can boot into the ubuntu kernel via GRUB, just when i get to the log in screen, it dies because kdm is gone. though i could boot directly into a command line like you said....
<Cobra_Bubbles> Hrm....
<elijah> nope, only the extracted package
<SolidSource> elijah: or did you just download from winehq?
<elijah> yup
<miltos> SolidSource, i've just removed alsa base and alsa-oss...do i have to reinstall sth else?
<elijah> only from winehq
<userund> GeorgeMoney, yes, try the second option to boot to CLI.  Then run that command.  If it says you have no internet, try dhclient eth0 (or whatever your network interface is called)
<genii> bill57785: Looking into it
<SolidSource> elijah: well wine is in the repos...thats the best and easiest way of install
<bill57785> lol ok thank you ^_^
<Cobra_Bubbles> got a frozen Skype Splash-screen over everything @_@x
<bill57785> as you can see, I am very close
<SolidSource> miltos: no, if those are re-installed, it should work
<bill57785> to finishing
<elijah> okay so how will i do that? thru konsole right?
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: yes, need DLLs
<SolidSource> elijah: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine"
<GeorgeMoney> userund: so is this command line the special grub option, or is there an option to specifically boot to a sh command line? (I don't remember, as I'm on my windows partition right now on the same computer)
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: you also will need windows fonts
<SolidSource> !MS fonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms fonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cobra_Bubbles> oops
<SolidSource> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Cobra_Bubbles> Accidentally logged off
<elijah> thanks solidsource i'll try that
<Cobra_Bubbles> I saw this last "You need DLL's"
<genii> bill57785: I have an idea but will pastebin it for you. Give me a moment
<userund> GeorgeMoney, when you boot up the computer grub usually shows you four or five options by default: boot to full GUI (first line), boot to root shell (second line), run memtest, or boot another OS like windows.  Run the root shell
<SolidSource> !fonts > Cobra_Bubbles
<Cobra_Bubbles> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sys0110> that windows installer is really cool http://goodbye-microsoft.com/          or                https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<bill57785> ok, anything works at the moment...I'm getting desperate
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: the DLLs though will be a little more difficult
<GeorgeMoney> userund: from what i remember, all I see is boot to ubuntu kernel, boot to recovery mode, boot to old ubuntu kernel, boot to old recovery mode, boot to windows
<Cobra_Bubbles> Well if I can find which ones I need. I can grab them off of a Windows box
<userund> GeorgeMoney, recovery mode is the root shell.  Sorry, it's been quite a while since I've rebooted ;)
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: be nice if it was that easy
<Cobra_Bubbles> I'm ready to do this thing. Lay it on me
<Cobra_Bubbles> well
<Cobra_Bubbles> hang on
<Cobra_Bubbles> I'm using apt-get to install those fontpacks
<GeorgeMoney> userund: ah ok, thank you for all the help :D I'm gonna play with this tomorrow as i'm tired..
<userund> GeorgeMoney|Away, good luck
<genii> bill57785:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9981/
<Cobra_Bubbles> .. This calls for a little Habanera
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: well...here follow this, found skype may not need the DLLs (wine has some built), though other programs with.......but here is intructions on installing skype 3.0
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6210
<Cobra_Bubbles> #winecfg?
<bill57785> ok, I'll continue with the rest of the steps and we'll see if it works
<bill57785> ^_^
<miltos> Solidsource...do i have to reboot?
<elijah> solidsource, if i will try the wine update, will i get the same package that i can get from winehq?
<SolidSource> miltos: may need to re-login, but shouldn't have to reboot
<miltos> ok...
<genii> bill57785: Hangon, found something. Don't continue yet
<SolidSource> elijah: the one in the repos is going to work the best, it may not be the exact one on the website, but problems come with using the one from winehq
<genii> bill57785: Some codes were inserted on the page you were working from when the author pasted it in. I found the actual command which it is suposed to be. There should be no > symbol in it
<keesercc> anybody run automatix with kubuntu fiesty fawn herd 5?
<SolidSource> automatix is EVIL
<keesercc> it helps us noobs
<elijah> ummm, ok, thanks solidsource :)
<genii> bill57785: Link with proper command to paste from: http://www.1src.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119585
<elijah> you're the man
<SolidSource> it hurts the machine automatix does....
<keesercc> Is it better to just apt-get everything?
<Cobra_Bubbles> Awwww
<SolidSource> apt-get is better
<SolidSource> elijah: the reason is that the ubuntu team (or someone) has created the DEB that is in the repos and has tested it
<Cobra_Bubbles> Meh
<genii> bill57785: The problemmatic "&gt" is some remnant from a cut/paste the author must have done from html source and did not get replaced to a ">"
<Cobra_Bubbles> ole error
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: skype won't install following those?
<ndot> hey can someone help me with alsamizer please?
<ndot> mixer*
<Cobra_Bubbles> oh it's installed
<Cobra_Bubbles> It's trying to connect and giving an ole error when it does
<SolidSource> ndot: ?
<Cobra_Bubbles> I need to uninstall and try again
<ndot> i keep seeing all over the place to unmute channels in alsamizer..but i dont kno how to launch it
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: yeah, I just installed the windows skype myself...and it won't connect...neither is the linux one
<edward_> anyone can tell me how to enable all the respositories??
<SolidSource> ndot: kmix isn't doing it for ya?
<Cobra_Bubbles> It'd be better if I had some way of stopping it from trying to connect when I run it
<ndot> orginal problem -> i have no sound...i tried installing the latest rc1 ...sound was perfect in ubuntu..switched over to KDE manager....poof no sound
<ndot> and now its not working in eithe rof them
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: there is, just have to get it up and running and change the setting
<edward_> how do you enable access to the repositories?
<ndot> i have an intel hda on an asus w3j lappy
<Cobra_Bubbles> It tries to autoconnect and like a second later it crashes
<SolidSource> ndot: well that sounds more of a package problem
<SolidSource> edward: uncomment them in the sources.list or update your list (more suggested) with the one from source-o-matic
<ndot> i then installed the latest stable one, 1.0.13....again nothing....shud i install the libraries....or remove wat synaptic is showin (1.0.11)?
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic > edward_
<SolidSource> ndot: if you have more than one alsa driver installed, you will have problems
<genii> edward in konsole do: kdesu kate    then open the file  /etc/apt/sources.list   remove all # before lines which read # deb   or # deb-src    then save the file. Then do a package manager update or by koncole:  sudo apt-get update
<ndot> ahhhh so get rid of the old ones synaptic is showin up with
<Cobra_Bubbles> I've come too damn far to fail now
<ndot> one more thing....somehow an alsabase swp file was made and i cant get rid of it cuz im not root...how do i resolve this
<Cobra_Bubbles> Hrm...
<SolidSource> ndot: you would have to kdesu konqueror and then browse to that folder to delete it...but if its needed, could cause problems
<bill57785> ok
<bill57785> well it is sitting at a "palmOne" screen right now
<bill57785> ....
<Cobra_Bubbles> grrrr
<bill57785> not sure if it worked or what
<deathnote> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<genii> bill57785: Well, sounds hopeful anyhow :) I dunno if I can be of any help here, don't own one
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: taking it that skype still crashing?
* Skuller wonders why the K version of ubuntu was named 'Kubuntu'. Instead 'ubuntu' should have been with K and GNOME version should have been 'Gubuntu'
<Jucato> Skuller: for historical reasons :)
<deathnote> i would like to know about installing beryl on kubuntu and on other distro eg: sabayon
<SolidSource> skuller: because KDE was an after thought
* genii thinks Gubuntu would have sounded too goofy like Goo-buntu
<deathnote> i would like to know about installing beryl on kubuntu and on other distro eg: sabayon.. is it easy/stable to install beryl on kubuntu than on other distros?
<bill57785> lol
<Skuller> SolidSource: how dare you insult KDE calling it an 'afterthought'?...LOL...no offence man
<Jucato> Skuller: heh :)
<Jucato> no really... there was no plan to have a KDE-based deriv of Ubuntu in the beginning
<bill57785> well it said that the palm would partition the other parts of the compact flash....maybe thats what it's doing
<bill57785> and it just turned off :(
<SolidSource> skuller: KDE seems to be an after thought...except in Fedora, SuSE, and BSD
<Skuller> Jucato: hmm...historical reasons huh?....k i'll accept that for now...but the developers better come up with a better reason soon
<Skuller> SolidSource: ohh...cool
<Jucato> Skuller: what? there's a better reason than historical reasons? O.o
<uros> hi all. how do i run a command as superuser automatically on startup?
<Skuller> lol
<genii> bill57785: Well, reboot it and see if it pops up with palmos I suppose
<Jucato> SolidSource: you forgot KNOPPIX, MEPIS, Linspire, Mandriva, etc :)
<SolidSource> Jucato: no I hate those...so I left them out on purpose
<genii> bill57785: According to the tutorial that is what is supposed to happen
<Jucato> SolidSource: just as an example :)
<bill57785> lol
<bill57785> but it sat there for 15 minutes and then turned off
<SolidSource> Jucato: Mandriva would be better if it stayed Mandrake and remained free....my first linux was mandrake
<genii> bill57785: Well, yes, the last step was a dd operation which takes a while
<bill57785> maybe the batteries went dead...in which case I need to do it all over again because it would have screwed up part way through the partitioning
<Chetwin> Hello all!  I was wondering if anyone had advice on [installing kubuntu-desktop from an ubuntu installation]  I want to remove all the gnome junk that is in my kmenu
<Cobra_Bubbles> I feel like cussing, and murder
<Chetwin> Can I remove the programs [not 1 by 1]  instead of just removing them from the kmenu
<bill57785> well this isnt good
<bill57785> now I can't open the flash card in linux anymore
<bill57785> :(
<Cobra_Bubbles> For some reason, using WINE uninstaller to uninstall Skype did jack and shit, Skype is still there and I don't know where "there" is
<crazy_bus> can anyone help me.  K3b wont burn a dvd iso for some reason.  It starts the burn screen but wont progress from there.  The time counts but nothing else changes.
<Chetwin> Cobra: /home/user/.wine/drive_c
<Chetwin> wine is hidden
<Skuller> Cobra_Bubbles: why are you using wine to get skype?
<genii> bill57785: Sorry, can't be of much help there :(
<Chetwin> crazy: k3b is a crap shute and no one seems to know how to solve any issues with it.
<Chetwin> I suggest installing banshee
<SolidSource> skuller: for the video features
<Skuller> SolidSource: so did it work?
<Chetwin> crazy: but that wont burn your dvds, only music cds so i guess it's not of much help to you
<SolidSource> skuller: it installed for him...but it keeps crashing
<SolidSource> chetwin: K3B burns DVDs
<genii> bill57785: Likely it is now some fat type of fs on it maybe try mount with -t vfat   option
<Chetwin> Solid, since when does k3b do anything properly out of the box on kubuntu
<Skuller> SolidSource: hmm...oh n i could not get my webcam to work with kubuntu...so no point...
<bill57785> well like normally it pops up and tell me I cannected something
<bill57785> and my printer recognizes it, but linux doesnt
<crazy_bus> is there anyother program to burn dvd iso's?
<SolidSource> chetwin: well K3B is what I use to burn DVDs and CDs with no problems...right out of the box (with the addition of the MP3 plugin for it)
<genii> bill57785: If you didn't unmount or eject it likely it still thinks it's plugged in
<Cobra_Bubbles> ok this is getting ridiculous
<SolidSource> crazy_bus: you could try Nero...but its really restricted
<bill57785> I unmounted before I pulled it out of the card reader
<bill57785> put it in the palm
<genii> nero for linux sucks royally actually
<crazy_bus> i dont have the windows version so I cant use the linux one
<bill57785> the palm turned on for about 15 minutes with a palmOne screen
<bill57785> then shut off, and now linux wont even recognize it
<Skuller> Chetwin: even i have had no probs with k3b...can you tell me some problems in it so i can be prepared for such issues in the future?
<bill57785> wait, we got a palOne screen again (I plugged it into the life drive again)
<SolidSource> crazy_bus: that never stopped me when I was testing...though I'm happy with K3B
<bill57785> we'll see what happens
<crazy_bus> I really like k3b.  This has been the first problem i've had with it
<Skuller> genii: there is nero for linux?
<Chetwin> I can't get k3b to burn anything
<genii> bill57785: Since we are drifting offtopic here, if you want further help on it we should private msg for consideration of others unless someone else is also following the thread
<SolidSource> crazy_bus: oh, do you have all the DVD libs installed?
<Chetwin> It gives me the permission error and the k3bsetup2 does nothing to fix it
<crazy_bus> what dvd libs?
<Skuller> all i knew was libdvdcss2
<SolidSource> chetwin: thats cause you need to go into kcontrol and set the group for it
<genii> Skuller: There is a nero version for linux but it works horribly and the program k3b is much better
<crazy_bus> I'm just trying to use the k3b installed by default
<Chetwin> I'll try that
<SolidSource> theres also libdvdnav and libdvdplay, but those are for watching DVDs
<crazy_bus> is k3b capable of burning a dvd iso on its own without extra libs?
<SolidSource> chetwin: by default only root can burn a disc...but if activate burning group and set it to "CD-ROM" it will work find
<Skuller> genii: but i guess it should be good or at least a bit of relief for people who are ttly used 2 nero's interface....no?
<SolidSource> fine*
<Skuller> crazy_bus: yes...i have done that
<SolidSource> crazy_bus: you will need libdvdcss2
<Skuller> yea..lol...forgot to mention that
<crazy_bus> this is a iso I made with devede
<Skuller> devede?...wow
<genii> Skuller LOL yeah, if someone is completely craving something to burn in linux that they recognise I suppose they may like it
<SolidSource> ummm if thats similar to PowerISO...thats not a normal ISO
<thomax_> !grub | thomax_
<SolidSource> even running windows and using nero, PowerISO ISOs don't burn too well
<genii> bill57785: Hmm, private msg to you seems not working. Likely your nick is not registered
<Jucato> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<genii> Jucato Thx
<Skuller> how do i make iso's or an image in other formats like mds, ccd, bin/cue and also burn them in kubun?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: how can I play mp3s?
<Cobra_Bubbles> oookay, now I'm getting somewhere, it seems
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: don't know. I don't use Xubuntu :P
<Cobra_Bubbles> My WINE folder is empty
<Cobra_Bubbles> O_O
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: lol/
<Knightlust> Admiral_Chicago: use AmaroK
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: what's a krappy joke about KDE?
<Knightlust> wait
<Admiral_Chicago> Knightlust: i'm kidding.
<Knightlust> that's a joke
<Skuller> Admiral_Chicago: use a music plater like amarok and get the mp3 codec
<Knightlust> hehehe
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: omg, the Kool Desktop Enviroment
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: lol :D
<Knightlust> hehehe, nice one Admiral_Chicago!
<Admiral_Chicago> I know how to play mp3s, I'm just bugging Jucato
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: you see me on the planet now too :)
<Skuller> lol
<Jucato> yeah. he's trying so hard to bug me :)
* genii thinks about Kommon Desktop Environment being a pun of CDE
<Skuller> i knew it...i have seen admiral helpin out ppl in complicated stuff
<SolidSource> skuller: MP3 codec...thats just libxine-extracodecs though
<Slynderdale> How to you change a folders permissions from root to the current user?
<Admiral_Chicago> really, you going to blog ever Jucato ?
<SolidSource> Slynderdale: if its root....you really probably don't want to change it
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: what? you still haven't seen me?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: although I forgot to add my hackergotchi lol
<Skuller> i havent seen any one of you btw...:(
<Cobra_Bubbles> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<Slynderdale> SolidSource: Its a folder I created using the sudo command, or in the very least, how do I move it to my home directory from my desktop?
<Skuller> SolidSource: oh..i didnt know about the libxine-extracodec thingy....cool
<SolidSource> Slynderdale: if its just that, easy GUI way would be to alt+F2 >> "kdesu konqueror"
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: hackergotchi is there
<SolidSource> Slynderdale: then just move it to where it needs to be
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: yeah, I had to commit it after I added my blog.... :(
<Jucato> so that means 2 commits
<Cobra_Bubbles> Oh crud
<Admiral_Chicago> ah.
<Cobra_Bubbles> I deleted EVERYTHING from WINE
<Skuller> i feel konqueror is not as good as firefox when it comes to normal surfing...i had a lot of issues with konqi surfing
<SolidSource> skuller: yeah, I feel the same way...konqi is not efficient enough for me
* Jucato uses Konqi 95% of the time
<Skuller> SolidSource: i guess by not being efficient for you u refer to using hardcore features of a browser....i feel its not even efficient in normal surfing
<SolidSource> don't know how you can....I love my extensions
<Skuller> Jucato: what is good about it?
<Cobra_Bubbles> Is there any help for a (Total moron) who erased his entire /wine folder?/
<Slynderdale> Anyone knowa good FTP server for linux?
<Admiral_Chicago> Cobra_Bubbles: check your trash can?
<SolidSource> Slynderdale: I use proftpd...though most don't care for it
<Jucato> Skuller: fast, light. KDE integration,
<bill57785> sorry for ignoring you guys. You have been an absolutely huge help, especially genii. I'm gonna have to take this problem to a palm hacking support forum. Thanks again.
<Jucato> standards-compliant, etc. but sure it's not perfect
<bill57785> later
<genii> Slynderdale: Yes, proftpd
<Cobra_Bubbles> Empty
<SolidSource> jucato:I get faster page loads in firefox
<Jucato> YMMV
<genii> bill57785 Best luck
<Skuller> Jucato: i dont reali care/feel much about your first two points compared to firefox...can you elaborate on 'KDE Integration' a bit more please?
<deathnote> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cobra_Bubbles> And I've removed/reinstaleld WINE af ew times now
<Cobra_Bubbles> Nothing
<SolidSource> jucato: even with KDE integration, it doesn't have the custom ability
<genii> Slynderdale: There are some good instructions here , but do the second methood since you are using KDE http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<Jucato> Skuller: KDE-integration: works well with KDE features/technologies, like kio (ftp:/, ssh:/, fish:/, etc.), and KParts (embedded app viewers), takes advantage of apps like KGet, looks normal in KDE (widget style)
<Cobra_Bubbles> It seems that removing WINE doesn't get rid of all of it's files, and replacing it doesn't put them back
<Cobra_Bubbles> ><
<Jucato> look, I'm not arguing your choices. so let's leave it at that ok?
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: nope...thats purging
<genii> Slynderdale: In the second method where it says gedit replace that with another editor like nano
<Admiral_Chicago> omg Jucato stop antagonizing everyone
<Jucato> O.o
<Cobra_Bubbles> Purging is what I need
<SolidSource> Jucato: well i know...but whats the fun in that
<Cobra_Bubbles> Then
* Admiral_Chicago hugs Skuller. FxFTW
* Jucato kicks Admiral_Chicago in the... 
<Cobra_Bubbles> So that I can reinstall WINE and start form scratch
<deathnote> hi.. is it normal for a ATI Radeon mobility M6, when i type fglrxinfo it shows "OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.     OpenGL renderer string : Mesa DRI Radeon xxxxxxxxxxxAGP etc" ?
<miltos> <genii>i've tried everything and i've got no sound on my kubuntu
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: WINE is a pain in general
<Jucato> SolidSource: you and I have a different understanding of fun. so let's leave it at that, too
<Cobra_Bubbles> I agree, but worth it for this.
<Skuller> Jucato: ok i didnt get anything that you explained, since i dont know/use any of those features in my surfing....i guess konqi is good for bigtime net surfers...i'll suffice with firefox for now and some time to come...thanx for the info
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: I prefer crossover linux...though that costs money
<Skuller> Admiral_Chicago: hugs?...FxFTW?
<genii> miltos Sound problems are not my strength unfortunately
<Cobra_Bubbles> So... How do I purge?
<Admiral_Chicago> firefox for the win.
<Skuller> yay...lol
* Jucato notes that Admiral_Chicago is part of the mozilla-team, hence the bias :P
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: "sudo apt-get remove --purge wine"
<Slynderdale> g
<genii> miltos I can try to help a bit if you like
<miltos> so..someone will help me with sound...any ideas?
<deathnote> Tungsten graphics ? wasn't it suppose to be ATI technologies or something
<deathnote> did i install it wrongly?
<miltos> <genii> ok...
<genii> miltos Are you seeing a speaker icon on bottom right?
<Slynderdale> genii: I have Gnome, KDE, Xfce and Enlightment installed, so gedit should work, though I will use kate
<miltos> yes
<genii> Slynderdale: OK, good, not a rookie :)
<genii> miltos Does it have a red bar thru it or no?
<deathnote> did someone read my msg?
* SolidSource thinks Admiral_Chicago should help intergrate certain extensions into the whole of firefox, like UI tweaker
<Cobra_Bubbles> I purged WINE and reinstalled it but it still says Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<Skuller> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miltos> no it doesn't...when i put the mouse over it ...i've strength 100%
<genii> miltos OK, so a simple thing to try: right-click on speaker icon. Open the mixer. Unmute any devices which say PCM and put up their volume
<SolidSource> err...damn feisty, doesn't want to play nice tonight
<Admiral_Chicago> SolidSource: I don't code. Can't code to save my life, but I am helping out with Mozilla Team and we are building a few patches for KDE integration
<SolidSource> Admiral_Chicago: yes, but by "help" could just be mentioning
<SolidSource> Admiral_Chicago: and yes, I have suggested the same in forums in the past
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: btw, you've seen this right? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntegrateFirefoxWithKDE
<Admiral_Chicago> help, as in the patch is pushed upstream and we are waiting for Mozilla's response
* Cobra_Bubbles rubs forehead
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: no I haven't. okay sec
* genii awaits the SVG plugin for Konqueror
<Cobra_Bubbles> How the hell can I COMPLETELY remove WINE so that I can reinstall it FROM SCRATCH?
<SolidSource> Jucato: thank you...I was looking for that, since I can't get acroread installed
<Jucato> genii: the what?
<Cobra_Bubbles> WITH all the relevant files?
<Admiral_Chicago> the biggest issue is that we package Mozilla's tar balls, and thats it
<Jucato> SolidSource: can't you configure something in about:config to use kpdf instead?
<Jucato> hm...
<deathnote> apt-get remove wine
<SolidSource> Jucato: thats what that page explains
<Jucato> oh there...
<Jucato> lol yeah heheh
* Jucato is out of this world..
* Admiral_Chicago fixes a few mistakes.
<miltos> <genii>nothing...
<Jucato> go go go Admiral_Chicago
<genii> Jucato: For an svg explanation: http://www.adobe.com/svg/
<genii> Jucato Some mapservers use this. You can zoom in infinitely etc etc
<SolidSource> Jucato: of course...I can't even use those directions
<Jucato> genii: hm.. I thought you were talking about veiwing SVG images in Konqueror, which it can already do
<genii> miltos Well, that is the only fast quick-fix from me then
<miltos> <ok>thanks...anyway
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: any idea which version of KDE dapper uses...
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.2 by default afaik
<Cobra_Bubbles> Same.Exact.Results
<Cobra_Bubbles> ...
<Jucato> but upgradeable up to KDE 3.5.5 only
<Cobra_Bubbles> EVERY SINGLE TIME, NO MATTER HOW
<Jucato> Cobra_Bubbles: sorry, what's the problem again?
<miltos> <genii>and sorry, but i need someother help...my usbflash icon doen't appear when i plug in my external HD device anymore...
<Cobra_Bubbles> Is there NO reliable way to COMPLETELY remove something, and COMPLETELY reinstalle it from scratch?
<Jucato> Cobra_Bubbles: have you removed the ~/.wine folder?
<SolidSource> Cobra_Bubbles: some things need to be removed manually
<Cobra_Bubbles> ~__~x
<genii> Cobra_Bubbles: exaqmine the man page for dpkg there are several force remove type options
<Jucato> Cobra_Bubbles: the package manager will only remove/purge files installed in places *except* the user's home directory
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: does the first part make sense. Fx as default browser... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntegrateFirefoxWithKDE
<Cobra_Bubbles> okay
<Cobra_Bubbles> Hre's where I am
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: afaik, there is no control center
<Cobra_Bubbles> WINE is gone
<MuJ> 7win20
<Jucato> Cobra_Bubbles: so to completely remove wine, you need to make 2 steps. sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<MuJ> oops
<Cobra_Bubbles> I have attempted to go to ./wine jsut to make sure
<Jucato> Cobra_Bubbles: and delete the ~/.wine directory
<genii> miltos The usb device still works but the icon does not display?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: lacks a very important step: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: without that command, non-KDE apps will still launch Konqueror
<Cobra_Bubbles> all is gone... Now
<Cobra_Bubbles> I will sudo apt-get install wine
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: but there's a problem... I don't know how to make that work if Firefox was installed from the tarball
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: didn't need to do that on my system.
<Cobra_Bubbles> okay.. Now I am setting up Winecfg to support Skype
<Admiral_Chicago> okay I'll mail Mozilla Team, we will review it.
<Cobra_Bubbles> (I will Pastebin every bit of this if it doesn't work this time)
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: have you tried clicking links in non-KDE apps?
<miltos> neither...
<Admiral_Chicago> no, don't use any. still in my kde box
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: most notably, Kubuntu users using GAIM or XChat experience this
<genii> miltos You have other usb things which still work, or all usb things are not working now?
<Jucato> because the Default Browser settings in KControl/System Settings only affect KDE apps :)
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, i see. well i'll put that in my notes.
<uros>  hi all. how do i set a command to be run on startup?
<miltos> only...the usb ntfs hd drives doen't work other's work...
<genii> miltos please, when responding put like:          genii Hello               or so. Otherwise I have to watch closely for scroll and others do not know you are directing your message to me and not them.
<SolidSource> Jucato: that site seems outdated, there is no "downloads" tab in firefox now.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntegrateFirefoxWithKDE
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: thanks for that.
<miltos> <genii>ok
<Jucato> SolidSource: I didn't write that page. I just know that it exists
<genii> miltos Also I have to watch every line of scroll to catch your messages
<Admiral_Chicago> SolidSource Jucato , i'm sending this to our team to review.
<SolidSource> Jucato: yeah, just letting ya know
<genii> miltos Thanks, but just genii  not <genii> please LOL
<Jucato> SolidSource: but since both FIrefox 1.5 and 2.0 are supported, I think it makes sense to keep that still
<miltos> genii...ok
<SolidSource> trying to get kpdf to work through firefox....but there is no PDF line in filetypes
<genii> miltos OK so as I understand... your other usb hard drives work but not the ntfs one?
<Cobra_Bubbles> brb
<miltos> gennii...yes
<Admiral_Chicago> ah no wonder i never saw it. made last month, from a gentoo guide. blah.
<miltos> genii...yes
<Admiral_Chicago> okay bed now
<genii> miltos OK. Please paste the contents of the file /etc/fstab    to the pastebin website
<genii> !pastebin | miltos
<ubotu> miltos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: g'night!
<SolidSource> well...guess I have to stick to downloading and then opening PDFs
<miltos> genii...here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9986/
<genii> miltos OK, reading. Back shortly
<Cobra_Bubbles> ... Aw well
<Cobra_Bubbles> I give up on the WINE thing
<SolidSource> Jucato: have you seen konquefox and mozilux? (firefox take offs)
<jake_> what program for peer?
<Jucato> SolidSource: konquefox yes I think
<Jucato> jake_: what kind of peer to peer? KTorrent for torrents
<eh-ef-kay> hello i have an odd problem That no one seems to be able to answer
<Jucato> ?
<SolidSource> Jucato: kind of interesting,, sounds like an attempt at getting firefox to take over konqui duties
<Jucato> SolidSource: well...
<eh-ef-kay> every i'd say hour or so when my wireless checks the lease to the router my lan ip changes and it only does it on the kubuntu side it never does this on the windows or freebsd box's i have
<Cobra_Bubbles> My next option I suppose is to set up a dual-boot to Windows
<genii> miltos OK, that file looks fine. The issue would seem to be in the detection system then for mass storage someplace.
<Cobra_Bubbles> Meaning... I gotta figure out how to do that. I don't suppose it's as simple as making a new partition and isntalling XP onto it
<SolidSource> Jucato: just says sounds....won't happen
<Jucato> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Jucato> Cobra_Bubbles: ^^^
<Cobra_Bubbles> Thanks ^^
<ndot> hey i got my sound working again. now im on beryl issues...it says xcomposite failed...how come?
<genii> miltos A few minutes please while I do some research
<jake_> like kazaa for windows
<eh-ef-kay> any takers :D
<miltos> genii...ok
<kraut> moin
<Cobra_Bubbles> I have to use the LIVECD to make a new Partition for Windows to use?
<miltos> ndot...i've got problems with my sound system any help...
<ndot> miltos: i had to install the latest *unstable* rc1 of alsa to get it working
<ndot> lemme find the link hold on
<miltos> ndot...did you install it via adept?
<SolidSource> eh-ef-kay: I wish I could help...but not a wireless user, the wireless thing is actually still why I have windows on my laptop
<ndot> nope...ok go to this link and follow everything..i did that and it all works now
<null_> s;;tohjt
<ndot> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324764
<null_> ok
<null_> isthg
<null_> i need a sudo aptget install madwifi command
<null_> or something
<null_> i'm really tired and can't stay awake to do this
<null_> god i feel like a windows n00b trying tof giure soeitmhg out
<ndot> im no expert so if that doesnt woik ull have to come back in here and try to get it resolved
<Cobra_Bubbles> Those directions seem to only be for if you have Windows installed already and want to add Kubuntu to that.
<null_> i don't have yakuake installed oso ci cnaoot use terminal
<null_> and i am so wasted :(!
<genii> miltos Using a text editor in root mode open the file /etc/fstab and add to the bottom: none  /proc/bus/usb  usbdevfs  defaults  0  0              then save it again. Then from konsole do:  sudo mount -a
<ndot> anyone here familiar with beryl problems??
<miltos> genii ok
<null_> beryl is the devil >_<
<Slynderdale> genii:
<Slynderdale>  - no such group 'nobody'
<Slynderdale>  - Fatal: Group: Unknown group 'nobody' on line 19 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<deathnote> hi.. how do i stop radeon module from loading up at startup?
<deathnote> i did a lsmod | grep radeon and found out radeon and drm is loaded.. that stopped my fglrx from loading
<deathnote> how do i remove it?
<genii> Slynderdale: OK 1 minute
<miltos> genii...konquer gives me the message "bad URL"
<fdoving> deathnote: blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kuma> 
<genii> Slynderdale: Try adding it with: sudo addgroup nobody 65534
<Slynderdale> ge\
<Slynderdale> genii: addgroup: The group `65534' does not exist.
<fdoving> Slynderdale: sudo addgroup --uid 65534 nobody
<fdoving> Slynderdale: but, you don't want to do that. because 'nogroup' exists already. use that group instead.
<genii> fdoving thx, was looking it up LOL
<fdoving> :)
<genii> miltos What url did you put??
<Cobra_Bubbles> Sooo... How do I get a VMWare image?
<Slynderdale> fdoving:
<Slynderdale>  - no such user 'nogroup'
<Slynderdale>  - Fatal: User: Unknown user 'nogroup' on line 18 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<miltos> genii, when i plugged my ntfs hd drive, daemon asked me to open it and it returned the error "bad URL"
<thumper> Riddell: ping re bug 84717
<thumper> Riddell: I'm happy to test on laptop and desktop
<genii> Slynderdale: Yes, "nogroup" should be the group, not the user
<fdoving> Slynderdale: user should be 'nobody', group should be 'nogroup'
<Cobra_Bubbles> Nobody knows how I get/make a VMWare Image to install Windows XP onto?
<genii> miltos Does directory /proc/bus/usb   exist on your system?
<miltos> genii,yes
<fdoving> Cobra_Bubbles: get the blank image linked to from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<Slynderdale> Bah, I can't get GPROFTPD to work
<genii> miltos does file /etc/init.d/devfs  exist?
<genii> Slynderdale: Did you choose standalone or inetd?
<Slynderdale> inetd
<genii> Slynderdale: standalone would be preferred unless you are running other services as well. If you put inetd then make sure inetd or xinetd is installed as well
<Slynderdale> genii: How do you change it to standalone?
<miltos> genii,no
<genii> Slynderdale: In root editor change it in /etc/proftpd.conf    then do sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<genii> miltos OK, 1 minute
<Cobra_Bubbles> oh wow... An online VMX generator
<Cobra_Bubbles> Wesome
<Cobra_Bubbles> Awesome, even
<Slynderdale> genii: It already said ServerType standalone
<genii> Slynderdale: OK. After any changes to that file make sure to restart it then as above described. Otherwise it is using cached group and so on
<Cobra_Bubbles> /dns Cobra_Bubbles
<deathnote> why after i modprobe -r radeon and drm , after rebooting, these 2 modules are still loaded?
<deathnote> i want fglrx
<genii> miltos At konsole when you do: sudo mount -t usbdevfs none /proc/bus/usb             does it give complaints?
<miltos> genii, yes "unknown filesystem type 'usbdevfs'"
<genii> Slynderdale: If you pastebin the /etc/proftpd.conf file I will look at it also
<genii> miltos OK, 1 minute to think
<lahcen> hello
<lahcen> guys, i installed kubuntu fiesty today and i have a dlink usb wireless adapter,so i installed ndiswrapper and it installed all fine but there is nothing
<deathnote> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lahcen> i mean when ii type "ifconfig wlan0" it shows it
<lahcen> so i typed "ifup wlan0" and it comes back with "wlan0 is already configured"
<lahcen> is it still modprobe?
<genii> miltos Please pastebin result of command:  lsusb
<c0nv1ct> evenin' folks
<lahcen> can somebody help me?
<c0nv1ct> lahcen: i'll try
<miltos> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SolidSource> well...night all...I'm not using keyboard for pillow tonight
<miltos> genii, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9989/
<genii> miltos OK, reading
<genii> miltos This is with usb drive plugged in?
<miltos> genii, yes
<lahcen> here you go guys, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9990/
<miltos> genii,sorry i have to leave...
<c0nv1ct> lahcen: have you tried configuring it using the GUI?
<lahcen> ndisgtk?
<genii> miltos OK. With editor in root mode, change the line we added into: usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs auto 0 0               save it, the do again   sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<genii> miltos Ah, OK :( Well, best luck later then
<miltos> thnaks, anyway
<miltos> genii, thanks anyway
<genii> miltos np
<lahcen> I tried using ndisgtk but it crashed the first time but now it doesn't even start
<genii> Slynderdale: Getting anywhere with ftp ?
<smurphy> \nick Smurphy
<c0nv1ct> lahcen: you tried kcontrol or the kde system settings?
<smurphy> Sorry for thespam... Seems the old ircd commands are not really working her :)
<fdoving> smurphy: use /command instead of \command
<lahcen> it doesn't show up there
<c0nv1ct> lahcen: wlan0 doesnt? it only shows eth0?
<lahcen> there is only  eth0, yes
<lahcen> no wlan0 in network settings
<c0nv1ct> interesting, the only machine i have with wireless, has its card show up in network settings
<c0nv1ct> lahcen: let me get my laptop real fast, brb
<lahcen> it worked fine with kubuntu 6.10
<lahcen> sure
<c0nv1ct> lahcen: you using feisty?
<lahcen> 7.04
<lahcen> i guess it is feisty
<c0nv1ct> lahcen: ya, same as my laptop then
<lahcen> cool
<c0nv1ct> 1 sec, i gotta fix something on my wireless router first
<lahcen> when i  used ndiswrapperutil V1.9 it said that the bustype is wrong, so i went back to V1.5
<lahcen> i am back to v1.1, not v1.5, sorry
<smurphy> fdoving - thx.
<Smurphy> hehe ... Worked. Damn - been 10Years I didn't use ICR :)
<c0nv1ct> lahcen: why are you using ndiswrapper?
<lahcen> yes
<lahcen> is there a driver for dlink dwl-122 in linux?
<c0nv1ct> D-Link DWL-G122?
<fdoving> lahcen: yes, it's prism2_usb
<lahcen> no, just D-link DWL-122
<fdoving> it uses linux-wlan-ng.
<fdoving> lahcen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-122
<c0nv1ct> yeah, Prism is what u want
<lahcen> ohhh i remember, but there was always a problem when i installed it
<lahcen> so i onnly install linux-wlan-ng from adept manager, right?
<lahcen> i know it is stupid but should i uninstall ndiswrapper first ? or can i just leave it as it is?
<Smurphy> Strange - WLan even works under Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS over here - on a Mac-Mini :)
<c0nv1ct> yeah, it says its for Prism2 cards
<c0nv1ct> i have a different wireless card so i dont have all that installed
<Smurphy> Guess ndiswrapper is required to have it running. But prism2 CHipsets did run without ndiswrapper ... Got such a card - but used it long time ago.
<c0nv1ct> yeah, i'm not using ndiswrapper either
<genii> Yeah Orinoco used to be great prism2 chipsets for linux
<lahcen> great
<lahcen> i'll install it now
<lahcen> i'll post back with the result
<Smurphy> genii - yep>That's the one I used ...
<MobsterLobster> hello kubunters
<c0nv1ct> stupid friggn dlink wireless router
<c0nv1ct> already had to RMA it once, and its acting up again
<lahcen> nop, not working
<freeware_xp> hi can i get some vista help please?
<c0nv1ct> freeware_xp: lol, thats hiliarous
<lahcen> I installed the driver and rebooted the machine but nothing
<genii> Yes sort of an oxymoron
<Smurphy> any Mac-Mini users here ???
<Hirvinen> !ask | Smurphy
<ubotu> Smurphy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<freeware_xp> i have vista installed on my other pc, somehow vista lost my profile, so i lost everything, then it automaticaally made me a new profile, then it lost that one, grrrrrr, i'm here because microsoft really doesn't have any help services, well like $75/hr usd they do. bastards@microSofty
<c0nv1ct> freeware_xp: i'd be glad to help you install Kubuntu over Vista
<Smurphy> ubotu: Well - cause mac-mini uses EFI - this I got around. But can't take advantage of suspend to RAM or even Standby mode ... Anyone got that running nice ?
<freeware_xp> thanks convict i thought of that, but need to use dreamweaver and photoshop cs2, not really great wine items
<unix_lappy> freeware_xp: actually dreamweaver works well, and photoshop cs works well too.
<unix_lappy> with wine that is.
<freeware_xp> on ubuntu with wine unix-lappy?
<freeware_xp> hmmmmmmmmmmm you might have a sale comming to a close
<unix_lappy> freeware_xp: give it a try. works fine here, along with office 2k3
<freeware_xp> <------------- freeware-xp means basically their are so many piratedf versions of xp that its freeware now, that you can get xp almost anywhere on the net
<unix_lappy> freeware_xp: that's not an argument
<freeware_xp> not office 2003 tooooooooo , yahoooooooooooooooooo
<c0nv1ct> you use the timerstop on vista?
<freeware_xp> no its the 100% legit version bought and cried/paid for
<c0nv1ct> ouch
<fdoving> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<freeware_xp> i've got tears and my beers, unhappy vista owner
<lahcen> guys, this is what ii got after installing the the driver you told me about,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9994/
<c0nv1ct> i should get a free copy, since i bought Win XP x64 and got ripped off
<c0nv1ct> i didnt research first, to find out its just a dumbed down server 2003 made into a client
<fdoving> lahcen: you have wlan0 :)
<lahcen> it seems like i do, but i can't connect to the router
<freeware_xp> you didn't buy win xp 64bit, man that hurts, i downloaded a pirated one for my 64 bit pc and used it for ummmmm 30 mins and then FORMAT, and reinstalled SiCO xp SP3 ,
<Smurphy> freeware_xp - I don'tthink it's a good think talking about pirated stuff around here ... Better talk about a copied Ubuntu :)
<fdoving> Smurphy: correct.
<Cobra_Bubbles> Every single dualboot setup HOWTO I can find explains how to add Ubuntu to a Windows system... Says NOTHING about adding Windows to an Ubuntu system
<lahcen> fdoving: the machine doesn't recognize wlan0 as wirelss extension, any ideas why?
<Smurphy> Cobra_Bubbles - Just do it. Then after XP overwrote your MBR - boot from the Kubuntu CD and reinstall grub/lilo.
<Smurphy> lahcen: You loaded the driver ?
<fdoving> Cobra_Bubbles: it's the same. make room for a windows partition, create a fat32 partition in the free space. install windows to it, restore grub as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lahcen> yes
<Smurphy> fdoving: Nice :0
<lahcen> and rebooted
<Smurphy> You need to load the driver after the reboot - not before ;)
<Smurphy> lahcen: what driver is it ?
<lahcen> linux-wlan-ng
<Smurphy> ok - try the following: rmmod linux-wlan-ng
<Smurphy> then reload it with: modprobe linux-wlan-ng
<fdoving> there is no linux-wlan-ng module.
<fdoving> the module is 'prism2_usb' if it's the DWL-122
<Smurphy> and run: dmesg - at the end - it should tell you loads about if the driver was successfully loaded.
<fdoving> lahcen: did you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb ?
<freeware_xp> ya i've always used a "CoPiEd UbUnTu" man i must have 50 versions thanks to rapidshare and meguploads,;)
<Smurphy> lahcen: Check if you see something with: iwconfig after loading the driver.
<freeware_xp> i think i'll go to the windows help and ask for help with ubuntu, lol i love getting them going.=-O, cya's around the flip-side
<Smurphy> Hmm. Anybody knows where the KDE 3.5.6 repos are located ? Still run 3.5.5 - but want to check if my issues with Beryl go away with 3.5.6 :)
<Jucato> Smurphy: are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<lahcen> here is what ii  got!!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9995/
<Smurphy> Jucato: Edgy ... 6.10
<Jucato> Smurphy: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<Smurphy> Lahcen: Hmmm. He finds the Wlan - attaches it - but it seems the devices are not created ...
<Smurphy> Dunno why ..
<Smurphy> jucato: Thx Dude :)
<genii> Likely needs a udev.rule
<Smurphy> genii: Yep. Looks like...
<lahcen> how do i go about doing that?
<lahcen> i reading in a wiki that network manager doesn't work properly with prism2_usb and it needs a patch, I'll see if that'll work
<Smurphy> Try it out - yes.
<hds619> ciao
<hds619> uh? ma c' nessunooo???
<Smurphy> hds - sono trabalando :)
<Smurphy> :)
<hds619> ciao
<hds619> finalmente qualcuno ke risponde
<deathnote> hey,, shd i use fglrx for my ati mobility raqdeon m6?
<deathnote> or radeon
<Smurphy> Si - ma il mio itialioano non e multo bene. Ma lo capisci bene.
<hds619> aaaaaaah ma  multilingue sta chat
<hds619> si si capisco
<Smurphy> deathnote - depends - if it s a Notebook - no... As resume etc. does not really work with ATI's Official drivers IMHO
<Smurphy> E inglese - le penso io :)
<Smurphy> pfff - Online KDE 3.5.6 Update while Running KDE-3.5.5 :) *lol* Let's see when one app crashes :)
<hds619> mi servirebbe aiuto nella configurazione di una cartella in rete tra il mi kubuntu e un'altro mio pc collegato via router alla mia stessa linea con installato windows..
<c0nv1ct> Smurphy: worked fine for me when i did it
<deathnote> Smurphy: its a notebook.. i tried fglrx but doesn't work
<Smurphy> C0nv - Thx for the info :)
<Smurphy> deathnote - yeah - ATI does not support older chipsets ...
<deathnote> how to find my chipset? i typed lspci but couldn't see the chipset
<Smurphy> Il tuo router funziona su windows ?
<hds619> si si
<hds619> funziona sia con windows sia con linux
<hds619> (kubuntu)
<Smurphy> Argggg lll... Format /dev/hda && install ubuntu LTS
<Smurphy> questo que deve fare :)
<Smurphy> hjds: Ah. Ma que cartella non funziona ?
<hds619> asp
<hds619> ma io
<deathnote> Smurphy: if we want beryl, we can't use fglrx right? i've got another newer laptop on ATI also..but using fglrx..was thinking of installing beryl
<hds619> devo fare Format /dev ecc...?
<Smurphy> Damn - Love 6MB Downstream. Took about 3 Minutes to download KDE 3.5.6 update :)
<genii> lahcen What is the device name it is supposed to create for the adapter?
<deathnote> !radeon
<Smurphy> hds: no no ... Era un JOke !!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lahcen> wlan0
<hds619> ah ok
<Smurphy> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hds619> allora in che senso qui la cartella nn funziona?
<Smurphy> ;)
<hds619> cio
<mray> is there a way to assign 2 desktops to my two monitors in kde? (one desktop per monitor)
<hds619> io sono andat in impstazioni
<lahcen> genii, it is not working
<hds619> poi in condivisione
<hds619> e ho aggiunto in modalit
<hds619> amministratore una mia cartella
<Smurphy> pfff... My technical Italian is sooo bad :)
<lahcen> i installed the patches but no luck
<deathnote> as long as glxinfo | grep direct gets yes , my wine will work right?
<hds619> sorry smurphy
<hds619> sai dove posso trovare una chat IRC in italiano cm questa?
<Smurphy> Mi scusi - ma il mio italiano non e technico. No capisci molto de que dize ...
<genii> lahcen Yes, but if it had been successful, what would the device name have been? eg: /dev/n0m or something similar
<Smurphy> Anyone knos an Italian Ubuntu Chat room ???
<Jucato> !it | Smurphy
<ubotu> Smurphy: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<seven11> somebody know how i can transcode flac 2 mp3 in amarok? if i choose mp3 in profile settings i get: encoding type is not supported???
<lahcen> i am not sure genii, how do I find out?
<Smurphy> hds619: probe kubuntu-it or ubuntu-it :)
<mray> You are inside an italian chatroom - at least it sounds like you are :P
<genii> lahcen Hmm I dunno. Anyhow I am tracking down some stuff so have hope
<lahcen> thanx
<seven11> somebody know how i can transcode flac 2 mp3 in amarok? if i choose mp3 in profile settings i get: encoding type is not supported???
<Smurphy> *lol* I tried to help  - but my italian is better for getting wine and Girls :D
<mray> seven11: are you sure amarok can transcode?
<seven11> in ogg no problem mp3 not suppirted mray
<mray> seven11: i'd use a transcoding tool for that task  and maybe rip the flac to wav first.
<genii> lahcen Does prism2_usb show as loaded when you do sudo lsmod|grep prism2   ?
<Smurphy> brb - restarting KDe session ...
<mray> seven11: then maybe you need to install an mp3 encoding package.
<seven11> what would be the package name?
<mray> don't know search for "mp3" and "encode" in adept :P
<Jucato> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<lahcen> here is the output genii : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9997/
<mray> yes, lame sounds good!
<mray> install lame, that should do the trick.
<seven11> sudo apt-get install lame ???
<genii> lahcen Also is this some Sitecom usb modem? I found good a site for Sitecom USB WL012 install with links on it to udev rules and other useful things
<genii> lahcen: OK, reading paste :) brb
<mray> seven11: if you use adept you get a nice description in a GUI before you install.
<seven11> ok thanks mray
<mray> seven11: i didn'
<smurphy> Re ... Still works :)
<mray> seven11: i didn't know that amarok was able to transcode! :d
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<seven11> mray: script manager has a transcode script... that's handy... :)
<mray> seven11: it seems to work with scripts - where did you get your script from?
<genii> !yum
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<genii> heh
<seven11> and it works with lame :)
<genii> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<lahcen> genii, what is the website of udev rule?
<genii> lahcen The page with Sitecom install help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1731652  the page with udev rules and wlan-udev.sh for that device:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-wlan-ng/+bug/29706
<lahcen> thanx alot
<lahcen> i have to go now
<lahcen> thanx again and good night
<genii> lahcen Best luck
<xtavaresx> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<xtavaresx> dam recursive acronyms!
<Skuller> since las few days my ktorrent is buggin up n crashin out of the bluez when its running in the background....any suggestions?
<Skuller> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Skuller> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1155 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<Skuller> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<weedar_> My printer, a canon I850, lets me print documents from firefox and OpenOffice, but Acroread won't print a thing
<HymnToLife> Skuller, if searchig factoid for yourself, please ask the bot in private so you don't flood the channel :)
<weedar_> Does anyone have a suggestion what I should do?
<Skuller> HymnToLife: i'll keep that in  mind
<mray> is there a way to assign 2 desktops to my two monitors in kde? (one desktop per monitor)
<HymnToLife> !xinerama | mray
<ubotu> mray: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to use kmediafactory but I get conversion error.  Do I need to install extra pacakges to make it work?
<genii> mray Yes. You can have as many monitors and video cards that your system supports. The changes need to be made in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   You need to know the details of your video cards etc
<mray> i'm reading through the howto in ubunut - but i fear i may crash my system. i have kubuntu, not ubuntu, and my monitors have different resolutions.
<genii> mray For an ATI multi-head video card example, there is one here: http://www.granneman.com/techinfo/linux/installation/dualheadhowto.htm If you have different cards or some other you could use it as a guide for syntax
<mray> currently my smaller monitor needs to scroll to see evverything - that's why i want to change something about my system
<genii> mray The screens can be set to different resolutions
<mray> that would be great!
<genii> mray do you know your videocard details?
<mray> it is an nvidia card
<Cobra_Bubbles> oh great
<mray> i use teh official nvidia binaries.
<genii> eg: Do you have 1 card with multiple monitor plugs (multihead) or separate cards with their own drivers etc
<Cobra_Bubbles> Macromedia Flash comes in an .rpm file
<mray> 1 card with 2 slots.
<HymnToLife> RPMs are the evil
<genii> HymnToLife: Yes. Yes they are.
<crazy_bus> can anyone help me with kmediafactory.  I added a xvid file to a new project.  However it seems to be just creating menus and not converting the video.  Do I need to use a seperate program for that?
<genii> mray Let me see if I can find a multihead tutorial then for nvidia
<Cobra_Bubbles> !Macromedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macromedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mray> wat about that one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<mray> HymnToLife pointed that out to me.
<chrismhampson> I have a very strange printing problem. When I print from KDE the file prints fine but the job is never deleted so when I try to print another file it just sits in the queue.
<Cobra_Bubbles> aha
<Skuller> !flash | Cobra_Bubbles
<ubotu> Cobra_Bubbles: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<genii> mray That site seems fairly comprehensive. You should do OK if you use the examples given but intelligently adapt them to suit your specific card and so on.
<Riddell> thumper: please do
<chrismhampson> anybody any ideas about how to solve my printing problem?
<genii> mray Some other resource pages (one for breezy but with comprehensive xorg samples) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27871
<genii> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=517207&referrerid=195877
<genii> http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<mray> genii: thanks! i'll try to read my way through it.
<genii> mray LOL I know, it can be tedious. But well worth the effort
<mray> indeed - this scrolling gets on my nerves all the time!
<jack_> hi, adept tells me that there is a new upgrade, but on the release schedule f.f. is to come out middle of april?
<c0nv1ct> upgrade doesnt necessarily mean distribution upgrade
<genii> chrismhampson: Which system are you using? CUPS?
<ushaba> anyone able to recommend a good how-to for fixing sound in kubuntu?
<chrismhampson> genii: yep
<c0nv1ct> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ushaba> cool, ubotu
<deathnote> hi in beryl, how do set beryl such that it does not show all the task from all desktops on my panel?
<chrismhampson> genii: I bought a print server so I could print without the desktop having to be on but I think it is a Kubuntu issue rather than hardware
<c0nv1ct> deathnote: you need to install compiz-taskbar
<c0nv1ct> deathnote: it didnt work for me without upgrading to kde 3.5.6 though
<deathnote> i'm in beryl now and i'm glad..haha
<ushaba> i'll warn everyone that this is likely not a simple sound problem...
<ushaba> haha
<ushaba> back later
<deathnote> compiz-taskbar ..ok..why when my mouse goes to top right hand corner, the selection screen pops out
<genii> chrismhampson: The command lprm without arguments will erase the current job in the queue.
<deathnote> c0nv1ct: how to install compiz-taskbar ?
<jack_> c0nv1ct: ah reading again, just announcing a development version thaanks
<chrismhampson> genii: shouldn't this be happening automatically though?
<c0nv1ct> deathnote: are you talking about the taskbar or the tool that shows all running apps in upper right corner?
<genii> chrismhampson: Yes, ideally
<deathnote> ok i'm talking about the tool that shows all running apps (mine is on bottom) .. the tool that u can check "K" on
<oem> why does add remove programs in adept keep closing on me
<c0nv1ct> deathnote: thats the taskbar
<c0nv1ct> deathnote: if you install compiz-taskbar it will help, but its still buggy in kde
<deathnote> yeah..its showing all 4 desktop's apps..
<c0nv1ct> deathnote: the thing in the upper right hand corner is a feature of beryl
<deathnote> apt-get compiz-taskbar ?
<c0nv1ct> deathnote: no, its in there i dont believe, use google
<c0nv1ct> deathnote: i beleive it was posted on the beryl forums
<deathnote> ok
<c0nv1ct> deathnote: you can disable that thing that pops up when putting your mouse in the upper right corner
<ReTyPe> how do i install latest dolphin ?
<genii> chrismhampson: Is your printer setup as some generic postscript tcp/ip printer?
<c0nv1ct> ReTyPe: is it not in the repos?
<Jucato> c0nv1ct: not the latest
<Jucato> and in this case, the latest is the greatest :)
<chrismhampson> genii: I have set it up as an IPP printer using samsung driver (ML-1510)
<Jucato> (although the really latest is only in KDE 4...)
<c0nv1ct> i've been meaning to try dolphin
<fdoving> dolphin is nice.
<c0nv1ct> krusader is ok... but i wanna try it out
<ushaba> ubotu, tell me you love me about teh sound how-to again
<c0nv1ct> 0.8.0 isnt the latest and greatest dolphin?
<c0nv1ct> looks to be 3 months old :\
<ushaba> back about that sound how-to
<ushaba> i can't remember the kmenu portion of it
<ushaba> before i go fidgeting around with modules and whatnot, might as well try the most basic part
<c0nv1ct> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<genii> chrismhampson: I'm seeing exact same symptoms on these pages with IPP drivers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52446 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/cupsys/+bug/50598
<ushaba> it is definitely enabled
<ushaba> time for the rough how-tos...
<oxala> hey guys, how do you play WMV in kubuntu?
<fdoving> ReTyPe: you can find dolphin .debs for edgy-i386 (unofficial not verified by me or anyone i know) at http://digilander.libero.it/dr_kabuto/
<oxala> is there an easy tool or codec?
<c0nv1ct> oxala: w32codecs
<c0nv1ct> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0nv1ct> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<oxala> thanx:)
<ushaba> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ForgeAus> back sorry dissed again
<ForgeAus> as I was saying I'm a big fan of Krusader
<ForgeAus> its basically Midnight commander for KDE
<c0nv1ct> who was it that wanted to install dolphin?
<ushaba> why is dolphin being created when things like krusader already exist?
<ForgeAus> probably Jucato and probably for good reason
<c0nv1ct> ForgeAus: it reminds me of my old favorate dosshell!
<ForgeAus> Norton Commander?
<chrismhampson> genii: thanks...i'm just having a read now
<Jucato> ushaba: because not everybody can handle twin panel file management
<ushaba> haha
<ForgeAus> actually I guess even MS Dosshell was kinda similar
<ushaba> i am a big konqueror fan
* Jucato too
<ushaba> i'm glad dolphin is not replacing konqueror
<c0nv1ct> what i like in krusader is the console at the bottom
<ForgeAus> I like Konqueror no complaints there, but I like Krusader for file management better
<Jucato> but I find the whole war between Dolphin and Konqueror ridiculous
<Skuller> jucato just found another one...hehe :)
<Jucato> ushaba: it is :)
<ForgeAus> war?
<ForgeAus> Krusader does inhouse archiving too... whereas konqu uses extensions to Ark
<Jucato> well...
<Jucato> ForgeAus: er no
<Skuller> lol
<Jucato> ForgeAus: Konqueror uses tar:/ (kio slave)
<ForgeAus> oh yeah that too
<ushaba> it's not replacing konqueror, just getting preference over it
<ushaba> they're sharing a codebase
<ForgeAus> Krusader can use kioslaves too
<Jucato> ushaba: Dolphin will be the default file manager for KDE 4, but Konqueror will still be installed by default and available
* Skuller wonders where his firefox supporting team members are when he needs them....*sigh*
<ushaba> i'm sure you can fix that easily
<ushaba> haha
<ForgeAus> and really quick cd ftp://<server>
<c0nv1ct> ForgeAus: i use it for sftp often
<ForgeAus> Jucato I find that strange but interesting... means Dolphin must be at least good!
<ushaba> it looks ok
<Jucato> ForgeAus: kioslaves are and will be always available for any kde app, konqueror, krusader, or dolphin
<ushaba> kde 4 is expected to be released by 2008, right?
<Jucato> no target dates
<Jucato> or months.... or year...
<ForgeAus> how much of kde4 is there?
<ForgeAus> and like I asked before how'd you go with the kubuntu distribution upgrade tool?
<Jucato> not sure... you'll have to look at the source codes
<ushaba> alright, sound problems have to wait till after   dinner
<ushaba> adios all
<ForgeAus> is it Monday for you yet?
<c0nv1ct> been monday for a while :P
<ForgeAus> well its almost Tuesday here
<ForgeAus> in less than 4 hours
<c0nv1ct> aussie?
<ForgeAus> yup
<c0nv1ct> i wish my xmas was in the summer :P
<ForgeAus> hehe I wish we had a summer or a winter, we just happen to have hot and cold and wild-weather days...
<ForgeAus> I used to say summer oh you mean that time in March?....(because the seasons seemed to come late for a few years there...) but now its all one big uni-season or something...
<uros> hi all. I would like to run xcompmgr automatically on startup - how do i set this?
<Skuller> its tuesday here in less than 1:15hr
<Skuller> hehe
<ForgeAus> whats xcompmgr?
<c0nv1ct> uros: what is it, and when during startup do you need it ran
<Jucato> uros: btw... KWin has its own compmgr available so you don't need xcompmgr
<ForgeAus> I don't think kubuntu has it at least it isn't in a default path
<ForgeAus> is ksysguard an xcompmgr?
<ForgeAus> (just guessing)
<uros> i need xcompmgr for doing the fake transparency with kxdocker
<c0nv1ct> kompmgr?
<aidan> need help with kopete
<ForgeAus> ahhhh
<JohnFlux> ForgeAus: ksysguard is like task manager
<ForgeAus> yeah I know that but whast a compmgr?
<uros> no idea
<c0nv1ct> composite manager, i believe
<aidan> can someone help me with kopete
<ForgeAus> oh ok cna't use that with ATI
<Jucato> X Composite Manager
<ForgeAus> it tells me to turn composite off
<c0nv1ct> aidan: whats the problem?
<oem> con do you not sleep? LMAO i saw you on here like 9 or 10 hours ago
<aidan> umm wont let msn sign on and passwords correct and yahoo is able to ssign on
<c0nv1ct> oem: i just woke up, lol
<uros> now  - fake transparency doens't work unless i run xcompmgr - how do i set this to run automatically when i log on?
<ForgeAus> my msn works in kopete...
<oem> ahh  i just got home from work
<c0nv1ct> oem: i'm waiting for the stores to open, i'm dying for a damn cigarette
<aidan> mine does not fr some reason
<ForgeAus> adian have you got a hotmail account on the same username/pass?
<ForgeAus> if so try it...
<oem> lol yeah i had to stop at the gas station and get some
<aidan> nope
<aidan> i use my gmail as my msn
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<c0nv1ct> oem: ass, nothing is open between 10pm and 5am here, NOTHIGN
<ForgeAus> I don't know how that works
<ForgeAus> its possible thats the problem perhaps?...
<c0nv1ct> i gotta drive atleast 50 miles to find an open store this late
<aidan> what works ?
<oem> serious? man where you at the outback lol
<ForgeAus> msn via gmail
<oem> 50 miles?
<oem> dang
<aidan> no cus it worked fine at my house and im at my dads its not working
<c0nv1ct> out in the woods of washington state
<oem> speedway is like around the corner
<oem> lol
<oem> i live in Indianapolis
<ForgeAus> aiden recheck your login/pass thats the only thing I can think of thats relevant
<c0nv1ct> i went from Phoenix AZ, to Bumfuct, WA
<aidan> done that 5 times
<ForgeAus> maybe you made a typo or caps ?
<ForgeAus> (not just pass login too)
<oem> wow i went from Arkansas to Indi like it here better
<aidan> how would i update kopete ?
<ForgeAus> adept
<ForgeAus> run manage packages  in the kmenu (thats Adept)
<oem> i could email you a cig but then it wouldnt look right once it got there hahaha
<oem> sorry couldnt help it lol
<chrismhampson> genii: fixed the problem. I used LPD remote queue instead of remote cups printer and now the jobs are automatically deleted. Thanks for all your help
<genii> chrismhampson: Glad it got worked out :)
<aidan> how would i get gaim ??
<oem> install it through adept package manager hit search->then type in Gaim
<ForgeAus> unless MSN have done something to the network to change it recently?
<oem> i am finding that most all aps are better done through adept package manager.....
<ForgeAus> brb trying to connect myself..
<oem> the add remove progams suit is buggy ...it closes on its own while you are search for a proggy
<waylandbill> oem: don't forget to enable universe repo and 'fetch updates' before searching for gaim if you have not already
<oem> etc etc
<oem> yeah i did
<ForgeAus> yup logged in ok
<ForgeAus> (seemed to take a while
<oem> my Gaim works really good better than any other chat platform i have ever used
<oem> my add remove apps has stalled while installing java 2  how do i close it and then reopen it ?
<aidan> how do i make it show gaim it dosent show it in adept
<oem> does any one have the link to the repositories page she needs the repository listed on it
<oem> she/he what ever sorry
<oem> so i guess inorder to stop a stalled program i need to reboot ...eh?
<c0nv1ct> oem: no
<c0nv1ct> oem: can you get access to a console? konsole, or hitting ALT-F1
<aidan> i am a guy
<oem> ok how do i stopped a stalled progrma?
<chrismhampson> genii: so to conclude...there probably is a bug in cupsys which you can bypass by using remote LPD (if your print server supports it)
<oem> alt-f1 bring the k menue up
<c0nv1ct> oem: try ctrl-alt-f2
<c0nv1ct> ctrl-alt-f7 brings ya back
<genii> chrismhampson: Yes, I found other solutions involving using a raw queue as well. Seems some queue-specific issue with cups
<c0nv1ct> i think he did ctrl-alt-backspace
<oem> bad idea it rebooted me lol
<c0nv1ct> oem: oh yeah, it can restart the X server on some machines if you dont log in right away
<c0nv1ct> oem, using the konsole, my first suggestion, would of been the best idea
<oem> np
<c0nv1ct> oem: in the future, when something is frozen, in a console type 'ps -e' to see the PID of every program running, then you can type 'kill -9' and the PID number to stop the program
<oem> ok
<oem> ty
<c0nv1ct> omg, 30 mins and i can go buy cigz
<oem> LMAO
<Forge> back... again
<aidan> need help kopete wont let m sign into msn
<c0nv1ct> aidan: can you sign into other networks ok?
<aidan> yes into yahoo i can
<ForgeAus> brb
<c0nv1ct> aidan: what is it saying when you attempt to log into msn?
<ForgeAus> there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with MSN
<aidan> nothing man just doesnt sign in
<ForgeAus> all I can think of is something to do with your gmail passthrough?
<c0nv1ct> aidan: verify that your username and password is entered correctly
<ForgeAus> I can log in with my hotmail anyway
<ForgeAus> c0nv1ct apparently done that 5 times (probably more since then)
<c0nv1ct> you use a gmail passtrhough to log into msn messenger??
<ForgeAus> isn't gmail jabber or something?
<Ash-Fox> no, you're thinking of google talk
<Jucato> google talk uses jabber
<c0nv1ct> i thought msn messenger required a hotmail or msn.com account to log in
<ForgeAus> yeah but jabber can include a gateway to msn
<Ash-Fox> google actually provides free google talk, mail etc. for people's domains now www.google.com/a/ <- it's pretty neat =)
<oem> it does
<ForgeAus> c0nv1ct it doesn't exactly
<ForgeAus> it normally does tho
<bumzo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<c0nv1ct> ForgeAus: weird
<ForgeAus> well I have contacts with yahoo and gmail email addresses
<ForgeAus> so its not ONLY hotmail addresses
<ForgeAus> its just usually the way to go
<c0nv1ct> yahoo is the only one i dont have an account for
<ForgeAus> hehe
<ForgeAus> well MSN and yahoo have pretty much amalgamated now
<ForgeAus> so you can basically use MSN for yahoo if you want/need anyhow
<ForgeAus> (I don't know how well it works as of yet, its only a relatively new thing)
<ForgeAus> it was much easier back when ICQ and AOL joined up
<c0nv1ct> i have 2 msn messenger accounts, and they use hotmail.com and msn.com accounts
<ForgeAus> I only use one MSN account, my hotmail one
<ForgeAus> it does for my live ID, MSN Passort and all that jazz
<c0nv1ct> "You can use any existing e-mail address from any e-mail provider when you create your credentials for Windows Live ID."
<c0nv1ct> i guess i know nothing about msn
<oem> yeah and unfortunatly in order to use all of the LIVE as they call it you have to pay for it
<bumzo> hey .. i posted something on kubuntu pastebin .. where do i check for my reply?
<c0nv1ct> what does Live offer thats any good? like the Live Office stuff?
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: you have to paste the link to the pastebin in here
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: thats what a pastebin is for
<ForgeAus> office live is basically a website version of virtual PC to an office 2007 box
<oem> how ever you still have to pay for it
<ForgeAus> (or the other office live which is a set of other Microsoft web-based services... mostly for domains and stuff I think)
<ForgeAus> no you don't at least not the office 2007 one...
<oem> if you want it on your desktop  offline you do
<ForgeAus> its one place you can get familiar with the 2k7 interface...
<aidan> i dont no how to configure k msn
<aidan> or install it
<oem> been there done that wont do it anymore
<bumzo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10001/
<bumzo> there ... like that?
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: ya
<ForgeAus> the online webtools you need to pay for... but I don't think you can install office 2k7 from the online/VPC version
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: try remounting the flash drives using the proper filesystem option
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: and with your external HDD, you may need to remount and specify write permissions
<bumzo> conv1ct : how exactly do i do that?
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: i dont know how automounting of usb stuff is configured
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: use umount and mount
* fuel wonders whether read and write are enabled by default on ntfs drives
<bumzo> ehe .. then
<fuel> bumzo : anyway what you need to do is this.....
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: use 'fdisk -l' to find out what type of filesystem your flash drive uses, its probably fat16 or fat32
<fuel> paste the content of /etc/fstab in pastebin
<bumzo> c0nv1ct: wait .. there is no unmount option, jsut ''safely remove''
<fuel> let us see how the drive is mounted , oh forgot also /etc/mtab
<ForgeAus> fuel? what do you mean by default?
<fuel> safely remove does not work
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: its umount
<bumzo> c0nv1ct: its ntfs
<ForgeAus> its not the filesystem its the utilities that access them I think...
<c0nv1ct> your flast drive is ntfs?
<ForgeAus> lol flash drive NTFS? thats wierd
<ForgeAus> I wasn't aware you could format them like that
<c0nv1ct> i'm sure you could, but i wouldnt want to
<bumzo> not a flash as such .. and externat hard drive connects via usb port (80GB)
<c0nv1ct> oh, so you dont have a flash drive AND an external HDD?
<fuel> ForgeAus: freespire does not mount ntfs drives by default (or after installing ) . i thought he might be having similar kind of problem
<fuel> default==without editing /etc/fstab
<c0nv1ct> fuel: i think the problem is in whatever automounts usb drives on connect
<ForgeAus> linux uses tools like ntfs-3g, fuse and I think theres an ntfstools? or something to access NTFS
<c0nv1ct> fuel: something with the new ntfs3g driver he installed affected it
<bumzo> c0nv1ct: I have both ..which are not responding
<uros> still not working - how do i set xcompmgr to run on startup (just run the command xcompmgr -n &)
<c0nv1ct> uros: at the startup of KDE? or at the startup of the system?
<bumzo> fuel: any idea?
<ForgeAus> in the past writing to NTFS was problematic, the default way of mounting an NTFS drive under linux (at least Kubuntu) is Read-only
<uros> conv1ct: sgtartup of KDE
<fuel> bumzo: i asked you paste your /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab contents
<ForgeAus> uros why not use kompmgr?
<bumzo> forgeAus: i have a HDD on my comp and its ntfs and that i can read and write well after installing ntfs-3g (hda1)
<fuel> bumzo : paste em and let us see if the problem is with the mounting options or with the drivers
<bumzo> fuel: how do i get that?
<fuel> bumzo: :D
<uros> ForgeAus: kompmgr also ok - how do i set this to run on startup?
<fuel> bumzo: alt+f2 - > konsole
<c0nv1ct> uros: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10002/
<bumzo> fuel:yes...
<fuel> bumzo: cat /etc/fstab & then /etc/mtab
<fuel> sorry its cat /etc/mtab
<fuel> paste the output in the pastebin
<bumzo> /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab contents
<bumzo> Could not run the specified command.
<ForgeAus> um uros maybe run it as a demon?
<fuel> bumzo : "cat /etc/fstab"
<ForgeAus> or put a .desktop link in kde's startup
<uros> conv1ct: tnx!
<ForgeAus> (um... forgot the name of it but there is one)
<c0nv1ct> ForgeAus: thats what my pastebin showed him how to do :P
<fuel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fuel> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<uros> conv1ct: do you know how I could also do sudo rfcomm bind /dev/rfcomm0 00:0E:07:BF:EE:E3 1 on startup?
<fuel> shouldnt the bot be called "kubotu" or something ? :D
<c0nv1ct> uros: i dont think you can, since sudo will require a password
<fuel> bumzo: ping!
<ForgeAus> hehe its shared with #ubuntu
<c0nv1ct> uros: does it require a GUI? you could make it a startup script when your system boots
<bumzo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ReTyPe> when will the next beta of kubuntu be released ?
<c0nv1ct> ReTyPe: one was just released recently
<chavo> uros put it in /etc/rc.local
<uros> conv1ct: no GUI just running the command
<bumzo> fuel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10003/
<ForgeAus> ReTyPe I thinkt heres a release schedule somewhere
<fuel> bumzo: your machine mounts your ntfs partition in read only mode! "ro"
<uros> chavo: when i put it in /etc/rc.local should i put it with the sudo or just the command
<bumzo> fuel: how do i change that?
<ReTyPe> ForgeAus: here https://wiki.kubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<fuel> bumzo: its pretty easy
<chavo> uros no need for sudo, it runs as root
<ReTyPe> ok, so i will test herd 5
<fuel> bumzo: but a little bit risky . Anyway lets get on with the process
<fuel> bumzo: open your terminal
<c0nv1ct> bbl, stores opening soon
<bumzo> fuel: opened
<fuel> bumzo: "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bk"
<fuel> bumzo: first make a back up of your fstab contents (just in case)
<ReTyPe> hmm, final is planned on my birthday, nice
<bumzo> fuel: ah, thats a back up eeh.... done
<fuel> bumzo: next!
<fuel> bumzo: "sudo vi /etc/fstab"
<bumzo> fuel:all ears
<fuel> bumzo: after you open the file for editing, seek the line "/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0"
<fuel> change the "ro" part to "rw"
<fuel> bumzo: and carefull that you dont insert any extra character into the file!
<uros> tnx all!
<fuel> bumzo: if you are new to vi , for editing press "i
<bumzo> fuel: wait, nothing has opened
<fuel> bumzo: what ?
<fuel> bumzo: what do you mean? is it blinking or some error ?
<bumzo> fuel:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10005/  .. thats what showing on the termonal screen
<fuel> bumzo: :) . it should show that
<ReTyPe> what is dmask for ?
<fuel> bumzo: press "i"
<bumzo> -- INSERT --                                                  1,1           All
<bumzo> fuel:thats what i get
<fuel> bumzo: ok . you see that insert ? now press the arrow keys
<fuel> and seek the line where the ntfs thing is
<bumzo> yes taht will be sda1
<fuel> bumzo: right, now change the "ro" to "rw"
<bumzo> fuel: done . how do i save?
<fuel> bumzo: press escape
<fuel> next press ":"
<fuel> then you will find the cursor at the bottom of your screen
<fuel> type "wq" and press enter
<space_ninja> how do I change my keyboard setting to use anothe ISO thing
<space_ninja> another
<bumzo> fuel:done
<fuel> bumzo: to be safe "cat /etc/fstab" and paste it. Lets make sure its done properly
<bumzo> fuel .. i close the terminal?
<bumzo> ok ..
<bumzo> fuel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10006/
<fuel> bumzo: :) ok its done!
<space_ninja> How do I change my keyboard settings to use UTF-8???
<bumzo> fuel: so i close terminal n check?
<fuel> bumzo: if you have your flash drive connected, remove it using the command "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<bumzo> fuel: done back to ''bumzo@Bumzo:~$ ''
<fuel> now just plug in your flash drive and wait!
<bumzo> fuel: waiting .....
<fuel> bumzo: wait again . If it does not mount use konsole and type
<fuel> "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<bumzo> fuel:mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<fuel> wtf ?
<bumzo> fuel: was thinking the same thing too
<jack_> hi,i have got the problem that guarddog blocks certain ports like 404 (hotmail.co.uk, msn messenger) even though i allowed chat and http as protocols in the settings..
<bumzo> Fuel: should i try mount it from the desk top? ... i can see it there ans when i right click has the ''mount'' option
<fuel> bumzo: try it
<naamuis> tell me how i can run windows programs in ubuntu?
<bumzo> fuel: its trying .. says ''loading application''
<fuel> bumzo: "sudo mount -t ntfs -w /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"  | make sure you have your drive connected
<bumzo> Fuel: its loaded
<fuel> bumzo: :) check it~!
<bumzo> Fuel: i clicked it opened ''media:/sdb1''
<fuel> bumzo: i suppose you changed the usb drive ?
<fuel> bumzo: connected it to a different usb drive ?
* fuel goes back to work
<larson9999> naamuis: what do you want to run?
<fuel> naamuis: use wine
<fuel> !wine > naamuis
<bumzo> but i can ''only view contents''
<bumzo> Fuel: I cant write to it .. should i run the command u have just given?
<fuel> bumzo : you have connected it a different usb drive right ? if so revert to the first usb drive
<root_> c0nv1ct: hi :-)
<root_> c0nv1ct: Compiz works ;-) ... where there's a will ... there's a way !!
<fuel> bumzo: by drive i meant the usb slot ,
<naamuis> i want to run entropia :D
<fuel> bumzo: the problem is now you have to look again at the fstab file and check out what device it is named ,
<bumzo> hi
<fuel> naamuis: check out wine software database, it might help you
<oem> what do i do to activate Alien?
<space_ninja> if slackware and gentoo are using rc.d, what is kubuntu using?
<bumzo> Fuel: i lost connection sorry
<fuel> bumzo: by drive i meant the usb slot ,
<fuel> bumzo: the problem is now you have to look again at the fstab file and check out what device it is named ,
<bumzo> jucato: hi
<Jucato> hi
<oem> what do i do to activate Alien?
<Jucato> !alien | oem
<ubotu> oem: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<oem> hmm this app is only in rpm
<oem> It is cedega
<oem> i would use wine but i cannot find it even though i have verified it is installed
<naamuis> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wine does this work?
<oem> all i want to do is play my gam,e ;(
<ForgeAus> yup install wine should
<ForgeAus> as long as wine is the package name
<oem> ok i will try   ;(
<ForgeAus> also filezilla is a windows ftp client that looks like it may work in wine
<ForgeAus> I'm not going to make any promises but it seems reasonable that it would work
<oem> my game is on cd though and i need to install it will wine install it?
<ForgeAus> most windows apps are a hit-or-miss affair when it comes to wine
<fuel> oem : play games on windows, even if you make it to work on linux, it will be slower
<JohnFlux> mostly a miss :=)
<oem> dont care pc is fast enough probably wont notice
<ForgeAus> fuel thats most likely true
<ForgeAus> but functionality is more important than speed
<ForgeAus> at least imho
<fuel> ForgeAus: games need speeeeeed!
<Lamington> UT is faster on kubuntu than on XP
<ForgeAus> that dpeneds on the game
<fuel> UT is pretty old
<ForgeAus> some are strategy and wait for user input rather than relying on sending much at you at once and seeing how much you can deal with
<Lamington> yeah 2004 is
<oem> now see i click on the installer and wine doesnt show up
<Lamington> Im not a big gamer
<oem> i feel like having some cheese with real wine
<oem> am i missing a command or???
<fuel> oem : wine your.exe
<oem> ok how
<fuel> press f8
<oem> i right clicked the .exe and wine is not a choice
<oem> hit f8
<fuel> if you get the konsole  , type wine your.exe
<oem> it brought up my identity
<fuel> :-?
<space_ninja> where do I set up the computer so it uses UTF-8?
<oem> oh you want terminal
<ForgeAus> I need to learn how to get used to Ark! it never seems to work as I expect it to
<gentoofan23> space_ninja: on your terminal?
<space_ninja> but which file?
<ForgeAus> I guess i'm too used to winzip
<space_ninja> should I edit
<gentoofan23> !utf-8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf-8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oem> ok terminal is up
<naamuis> tell me how i install from .tar.gz
<fuel> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bumzo_> Fuel: sorry .. lost connection
<fuel> !build-essential > naamuis
<oem> oem@ubuntu:~$  wine'/media/cdrom0/Installer.exe'
<oem> bash: wine/media/cdrom0/Installer.exe: No such file or directory
<gentoofan23> hmm, from what I see UTF-8 is the default for ubuntu(and kubuntu)
<fuel> oem : space needed between wine and your program
<oem> o ok
<fuel> bumzo_: its ok
<bumzo_> Fuel: and my dist is still ''unmounted''
<ForgeAus> ouch
<fuel> x(
<bumzo_> fuel: any other recommendations?
<fuel> bumzo_: cat your fstab again , and see what device it is not
<oem> ok so anytime i want to install somthing from windows i do this is that correct?
<fuel> now
<naught101> when ever I click a link in konversation or any other kde app, I get a new firefox window with two tabs - %s.com, and the link I've clicked.
<fuel> whether its /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb or etc...
<naught101> where do I fix such a thing?
<naamuis> what's the command to unpack tar.gz?
<fuel> !tar > naamuis
<Jucato> naught101: Check the settings in System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser?
<oem> Fuel !!! Thank you ...you are a genious!!!!!!!
<oem> the damn thing is working LMAO hahaha
<oem> i think i am going crazy
<fuel> oem : :P . you are mistaken!
<naught101> Jucato: thought I'd checked that, but no, you're right.
<fuel> Jucato: hello!
<Jucato> hi fuel
<naught101> Jucato: is there any way to open it in a new tab in an existing window?
* Jucato wonders if fuel is flammable
<fuel> Jucato: yes he is :)
<oem> no no wine is actualy working
<naught101> Jucato: inflammable, possibly
<Jucato> naught101: you'll have to check Firefox's settings for that, I think...
<naught101> cool
<waylandbill> light him on fire and let's find out. :-D
<Jucato> :D
<fuel> :P
<oem> well while i wait for WoW to install i am going to go and find a cig see you in a few thanks again fuel
<bumzo> fuel: that will be cat/etc/med1/fstab?
<fuel> bumzo : cat /etc/fstab
<bumzo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bumzo> fuel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10010/
<fuel> bumzo : connect your usb drive and "cat /etc/mtab "
<bumzo> fuel: its already connected
<fuel> mtab bumzo
<bumzo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10011/
<bumzo> fuel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10011/
<bumzo> FUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<fuel> bumzo : yes !
<bumzo> fuel: oh thot u had been disconnected
<fuel> bumzo : yes i was disconnected
<bumzo> fuel: ok, checked out my mtab?
<eilker> how do u extract a rar file ? when i do right click, there is no extract to folder etc, only there is open with...
<c0nv1ct> anying got quake3 installed? i get no sound :(
<apokryphos> eilker: install unrar-nonfree
<apokryphos> ubotu: info unrar-nonfree
<Jucato> eilker: you need to install either unrar-free or unrar
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Jucato> apokryphos: :P
<fuel> bumzo : sorry , get me the link .
* apokryphos kicks silly name-changes
<Jucato> apokryphos: They changed the package names
<apokryphos> yeah
<Jucato> Dapper and earlier : unrar (free) and unrar-nonfree (multiverse). Edgy: unrar (non-free) and unrar-free... gotta love it :D
<eilker> jucato: is it unrar-free ?
<apokryphos> eilker: I've seen better success with plain unrar
<Jucato> eilker: depends on what you need. but unrar (the one in multiverse) works for more types
<eilker> apokryphos: i have this packages installed, my problem is , when i do right click, there is no options, extract to folder etc, there is open with (ark etc)
<Jucato> eilker: what happens when you click on them?
<Schuenemann> Hey, I suddenly started to get write errors all the time. For example, in firefox: "/tmp/FILENAME could not be saved because the disk, folder or file are write protected. Enable writing and try again or save elsewhere"
<ForgeAus> do any gopher sites still exist?
<eilker> jucato: u mean double click ? x archive's window opens)
<Schuenemann> any ideas on that? it was ok some minutes ag
<Schuenemann> ago*
<ForgeAus> I found a kewl kio-gopher... problem is its a little late when gopher is basically... gone
<Jucato> eilker: x archive? not ark?
<ForgeAus> its a shame, I used to like gophering
<eilker> jucato: not ark, xarchive, but i use ark to exract it (right click- open with ark)
<ForgeAus> kio-pim is an interesting idea too!
<Jucato> eilker: ah I only have a single "Extract to" in the context menu. only for .rar files
<Schuenemann> that's happening in konversation, ark... everywhere
<bumzo> Fuel: lousy connection ... got dc again
<eilker> jucato: i had for all types, tar, tar.gz rar, etc, i lost them
<bumzo> Fuel: did u check out my mtab?
<fuel> bumzo: get me the link
<fuel> bumzo: brb .
<Jucato> eilker: I have them here, for .tar.gz and .tar.bz2 files... are you sure you still have Ark installed?
<eilker> jucato: yes friend
<Jucato> hm. strange...
<bumzo> Fuel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10011/
<bumzo> hi jucato
<Jucato> eilker: let me get this straight. when your right-click on any archive format, you don't have that "Extract" menu anymore?
<Jucato> hi bumzo
<eilker> jucato: exactly
<Schuenemann> Hey, I suddenly started to get write errors all the time. For example, in firefox: "/tmp/FILENAME could not be saved because the disk, folder or file are write protected. Enable writing and try again or save elsewhere". What is going on?
<genii> Schuenemann: Are all the write attempts to that directory? Or all over?
<Schuenemann> genii, I believe they are
<eilker> jucato: i removed and reinstalled ark but no sense
<Schuenemann> the temporary ones
<Jucato> eilker: sorry, I have no idea what's wrong...
<eilker> Jucato>thanx, i think sth in kde ...
<Schuenemann> genii, you got any ideas?
<genii> Schuenemann: so in konsole: sudo chmod 755 /tmp        should do. If not, try 777 but that is a bit too open normally LOL
<fuel> bumzo:  your ntfs drive is mounted in rw mode ! still you are not able to write ?
<Schuenemann> 755 is what again?
<waylandbill> rwxr-xr-x
<c0nv1ct> Schuenemann: rwx/rx/rx
<fuel> Schuenemann: its permission :) or try a+x
<fuel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bumzo> fuse: yup!!!
<fuel> !ntfs-3g
<Schuenemann> same stuff
<Schuenemann> I'll restart X
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<waylandbill> setting /tmp to 755 would be not good though. it's owned by root and nothing would be able to write to it without root privs.
<NSCAD_Nathan> j #pitivi
<NSCAD_Nathan> whoops
<Ash-Fox> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Ash-Fox> I just discovered envy, it's neat =)
<eilker> jucato: i have it again:)
<Jucato> eilker: ooh nice
<eilker> jucato: i installed kdeaddons....
<Jucato> eilker: hm...
<Jucato> well at least it works
<Smurphy> what is envy ?
<Smurphy> ah - got it ..
<bumzo> Fuel: u thee
<c0nv1ct> anyone know a good linux gaming channel, on this network or efnet?
<xcidar> ? ;
<xcidar> sry
<genii> c0nv1ct: #linux-gamers.net is on tis network, I dunno how good it may be
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Folks :)
<xBill> hi
<|toketin|> hi
<|toketin|> can any one hel me?
<xBill> depends on your problem ...
<BluesKaj> hi xBill
<|toketin|> look this image
<|toketin|> is a my screen
<|toketin|> http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/1083/schermata1uf3.th.png
<|toketin|> i don't know how there are these black lines
<|toketin|> also on firefox download
<|toketin|> do you know how can i resolve?
<|toketin|> ??
<|toketin|> http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermata1uf3.png
<xBill> we'd need to have an error message or a logfile if possible, problems can be caused by nearly everything ...
<|toketin|> ok
<Jucato> |toketin|: System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors -> in the Widge Color dropdown list, select Alternative Background in Lists
<Jucato> and change the color
<acemo> how can i get my bluetooth headset to work under kubuntu?
<fdoving> acemo: the snd-bt-sco module works for my plantronics discovery 640.
<oem> i cannot get openGL to work on my Nvidia card
<oem> tried to install the directx9 through wine but terminal says it cannot open the gl
<acemo> oem, did u install nvidia drivers yet? http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Jucato> !nvidia | oem
<ubotu> oem: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oem> through adept
<oem> i went to nvidia got the driver just unsure hot to install it
<Jucato> oem: nvidia-glx?
<oem> NVIDIA-LINUX-x86-1.0-93631-pkg1.run
<fyrmedic> How do I mount my SD card reader?
<BluesKaj> there has to be a readme text file in the same folder , oem
<acemo> fdoving, how does the snd-bt-sco works?
<BluesKaj> or at least install instructions on the site , oem
<oem> uh no it is a binary when clicked the editor comes up
<ziyun> Good night,everyone!
<ForgeAus> hmmm I been using Kubuntu and Xwindows for a while now and I still don't understand Xwindows/XFree/X11
<oem> the binary driver how to page you posted yeah i followed it and the gpu crashed i could not do anything and had to reinstall KUBUNTU
<ForgeAus> I guess its just going to remain a mystery to me
<fdoving> acemo: you load a kernel module (driver), that can talk to the device. then you run some magic tool that connects to it.
<ziyun> Today I begin to use the kubuntu for the first time and meet much difficuilty.
* genii peeks into the bottomless linux black bag for automagical tools
<acemo> fdoving: i like magic :)
<oem> i am just tried of getting sent to the same link all the time that i follow and do and then crashes my system
<ziyun> why the Amorak cann't play music? Boring............
<ziyun> and I cannot listen music and watch film. what can I do ?
<genii> What, no amarok defenders around? ROFL I thought they'd be jumping out of the woodwork
<oem> what i would like to see is a user freindly front end driver installer
<ziyun> I wish some friend can help me
<eilker> !ksayit
<ubotu> ksayit: a frontend for the KDE Text-to-Speech system. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 225 kB, installed size 824 kB
<oem> mine worked after i installed the updates i had to play around with the system before i figured it out and now dont remeber
<mirkoval> italian'
<mirkoval> ?
<BluesKaj> oem, check this site for install instructions : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/22/installing-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-edgy/
<sys0110> how do i update my package tress ?
<genii> ziyun try from konsole:  sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<ziyun> refresh your source.list
<mirkoval> italian^?
<sys0110> how?
<ziyun> Thanks a lot!
<mirkoval> italian chat
<mirkoval> where is?
<Jucato> !it | mirkoval
<ubotu> mirkoval: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mirkoval> si  quello che sto cercando di fare
<oem> how do i know the letter or name of my X server?
<sys0110> how do i update my package tress ?
<sys0110> how do i update my package trees ?
<sys0110> how do i update my package lists ?
<genii> sys0110 from konsole: sudo apt-get update
<sys0110> ok
<sys0110> ty
<ziyun> It is pity. The server tell me that the package has been broken.
<genii> oem you mean the screen it is running on?
<oem> nevermind it wanted me to name the x server for reference
<sys0110> so why when i make apt-get install xchat    it says cou;ding find pachage ?
<sys0110> so why when i make apt-get install xchat    it says coulding find package ?
<genii> ziyun the libxine-extracodecs package??
<c0nv1ct> sys0110: xchat is in the repos
<ziyun> it tells that libmad0 is not installable
<genii> ziyun Odd, that file is in main repo. Should not need twiddling with sources.list
<bumzo> fuel: are u there?
<ziyun> It is time to go to bed. Thank genli. Hope to chat next time.
<genii> ziyun What version you have? Dapper Edgy etc
<oem> could i get the nvidia driver link again the hot link the last one i got?
<Tm_T> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oem> nope the other one
<bumzo> !fuel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bumzo> lol
<oem> the other worked i just have to follow the rest of the steps
<oem> please someone scroll up and grab the link please???
<genii> oem http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/22/installing-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-edgy/
<BluesKaj> oem, check this site for install instructions : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/22/installing-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-edgy/
<genii> LOL
<BluesKaj> hehe, hey genii
<oem> yes that one
<oem> thank thankyou
<genii> BluesKaj Hiya :)
* Ash-Fox gets annoying host not found issues again in kubuntu and looks at the module blacklist..
<Ash-Fox> It's like the 4th time after I've done a update and it removed 'ipv6' from the blacklist
<Ash-Fox> That's really annoying.
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: that's because you edit existing files and accept to overwrite your changes when you upgrade.
<Ash-Fox> I don't remember ever being prompted.
<genii> Almost worth it to write a little script that echos the line back in LOL
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: you can forexampel make /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ipv6
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: if you add your ipv6 stuff to that file (which doesn't belong to any package), it's not touched during upgrades.
<Ash-Fox> fdoving, ah, I see, thanks.
<genii> fdoving Elegant solution btw
<ushaba> i'm looking at the sound how-to for ubuntu, and i've made it to the part about alsamixer settings, which appear to be correct, yet still i've got neither input or output
<ushaba> anyone a sound guru?
<Ash-Fox> It's really annoying that KDE has weird resolving issues when ipv6 is loaded in the kernel.
<oem> what does this mean couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<ushaba> any sound gurus pm me with ideas about what might have made my sound stop working in edgy
<ushaba> input has never worked successfully, and sound stopped when trying to get mic input working
<jhutchins> Ash-Fox: All the distros have that behavior.  They try to resolv a domain name to IPv6 until it times out, then resolv it via IPv4
<jhutchins> ushaba: All I can tell you is that you're not alone, we need people to file bugreports.
<Ash-Fox> jhutchins, I still don't get 'host not found' issues in non-kde applications.
<BluesKaj> Ash-Fox, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<oem> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another p                                    rocess
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: i have ipv6 loaded, it works like a charm here.
<ushaba> well
<ushaba> i'm not sure it's a bug or a setting issue
<ushaba> i figure you shouldn't file bug reports until you're sure it's not your own damn fault
<ushaba> haha
<BluesKaj> if you use FF , the above site has a fix for slow surfing
<crimsun> ushaba: did you just file 91655?
<ushaba> no
<Ash-Fox> BluesKaj, I tend to just blacklist 'ipv6', stops all of that :P
<jhutchins> ushaba: SoundBlaster?
<ushaba> i'm pretty sure most problems i have with ubuntu are user error
<ushaba> onboard nvidia on an asus m2npv-vm mobo
<BluesKaj> yes, Ash-Fox, it's a blacklist procedure as well
<genii> oem try sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat          to see whats using it
<jhutchins> ushaba: Even if it's user error, the frequency with which we see "My soundblaster stopped working" here indicates a problem.
<ushaba> i've actually got another sound card too, on the south bridge, but i haven't even started with that yet...
<ushaba> yes
<ushaba> i've seen other nvidia errors on the forums
<ushaba> so i suppose i am not alone
<jhutchins> ushaba: I recommend disabling the on-board sound in the BIOS before proceeding.  Getting both working is advanced stuff.
<ushaba> well, the other is also on-board
<ushaba> it's just got inputs connected to the front panel of the case
<ushaba> i think i'll settle for just one though
<ushaba> the nvidia
<BluesKaj> oem, try, 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<ushaba> i can get you the name of the sound card
<ushaba> hold on
<oem> ok
<crimsun> ushaba: use http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems, and tell me the pastebin url you use
<ushaba> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia] , device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog] 
<ushaba>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ushaba>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ushaba> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia] , device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital] 
<ushaba>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ushaba>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ushaba> yeah, i'm looking at that site right now, can you recommend a pastebin?
<ushaba> i don't use any yet...
<ushaba> so green...
<crimsun> oh, I can tell you without knowing anything additional that it's likely fixed in feisty
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | ushaba
<ubotu> ushaba: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ushaba> ok
<ushaba> cool
<crimsun> granted the fixes aren't in a released kernel yet
<crimsun> they're in my git branches and have been pushed
<ushaba> it looks to me as it's detecting the same soundcard twice though
<oem> ok i did that and it asked for the psw and then went back to the curser
<ushaba> which implies that it's a conflict
<ushaba> hold on
<genii> oem So it lists nothing as using the file?
<crimsun> ushaba: no, you're misparsing the output
<oem> right
<ushaba> what do you mean?
<crimsun> ushaba: note that device 0 subdevice 0 is different from device 0 subdevice 1
<ushaba> ah, yes
<oem> now i just shut down and rebooted so it may have changed
<BluesKaj> yes , type in the pw , oem
<ushaba> i have no idea what that means though
<ushaba> haha
<crimsun> ushaba: most alsa devices have a secondary subdevice for spdif
<oem> i did and then that is when it went back to the curser
<ushaba> it's currently set to 4 channel mode
<crimsun> ushaba: that is, if the hardware offers it.
<ushaba> i can also set it to 2 and 6 channel
<ushaba> ok
<jhutchins> ushaba: Are you actually using the spdif output?
<genii> oem what package was it you were trying to install again?
<ushaba> hold on
<stavfx> alright so i'm back to my first problem, i'm using an old Creative 128bit PCI sound card (also have an onboard one) and there's no sound coming from either. can someone help?
<oem> the Nvidia drivers off of this page http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/22/installing-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-edgy/
<ushaba> i feel rather retarded, but which is spdif output?
<oem> because i dont know how to install the driver i downloaded from the nvidia stie
<oem> brb sec
<myTB|Tanuva> ushaba: optical output
<BluesKaj> genii , oem is trying to install downloaded nvidia drivers
<oem> it is the updated driver for kinux
<ushaba> how do i determine if i am using spdif output?
<oem> linux
<ushaba> the sound worked before, but does not now, and nothing in the back of the computer has been changed
<oem> i cannot get open gl to render
<BluesKaj> oem, is there no instruction page on the nvidia site?
<ushaba> still plugged into the same jack
<oem> not realy not anything i understand
<myTB|Tanuva> hmm... have the right kernel modules been loaded?
<jhutchins> ushaba: You have a digital spdif cable connected to the spdif port.
<jhutchins> ushaba: You have purchased and are using speakers that use an spdif connection.
<ushaba> is this inside the computers?
<jhutchins> ushaba: Try setting it off.
<ushaba> or outside?
<jhutchins> ushaba: Outside.
<jhutchins> ushaba: Try setting it off.
<myTB|Tanuva> its a high quality optical output used by philips and sony
<ushaba> i have speakers attached at the back to a lime green slot
<ushaba> they worked perfectly before
<genii> oem OK. So it is the line sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx     that is giving you the /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked error? if so try: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx.deb
<crimsun> StavFX: tell me the pastebin url you used for http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<oem> brbsec http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9631.html    driver page
<ushaba> and stopped after i started screwing around with skype and sound settings
<ushaba> so hold on
<dromer> i all, I'm trying X forwarding again using Xming and putty, before this worked perfectly, but recently I get Xlib: connection to "localhost:10.0" refused by server
<crimsun> ushaba: tell me the pastebin url you used for http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ushaba> i'll do the pastebin thing
<ushaba> ok
<myTB|Tanuva> ushaba: maybe alsa just got killed?
<ushaba> it's possible
<BluesKaj> oem, here's one that you use and learn from as well, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<dromer> can anyone tell me what setting has changed that I can't X forward anymore?
<HA> !Fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<myTB|Tanuva> doesnt ubuntu support ntfs-3g?
<genii> dromer Is the goal to use a remote desktop like vnc or so?
<BluesKaj> yes  myTB|Tanuva
<dromer> genii: no, not remote desktop: X forwarding
<StavFX> oem: um...pastebin url?
<dromer> genii: run a local x-server and "stream" the program over a network to display on this local computer
<genii> Isn't xming an X emulator for windoze??
<StavFX> crimsun: what's pastebin url?
<Tonren> About 90% of the time when I log in, my kicker panel crashes.  It might be an XGL/Beryl issue, but I don't think so.  All of my systray icons appear in the upper left corner of my desktop, and trying to run "kicker" again results in a pop-up dialog "Examining file process: .trash", though kicker doesn't actually start.  Has anyone heard of this before?
<dromer> genii: no, it's an X_server_
<genii> dromer So as I gather you are trying to forward an X session off an ubuntu box to some remote Windoze box then using xming there?
<dromer> yes
<ushaba> the ubuntu pastebin keeps timing out
<dromer> it worked fine before, but now I suddenly get this error
<ushaba> any other pastbins to recommend?
<myTB|Tanuva> the french national assembly now migrates to ubuntu :) - http://www.heise.de/open/news/meldung/86578/from/rss09 (german site...)
<myTB|Tanuva> ushaba: www.rafb.de was it iirc
<myTB|Tanuva> no
<compilerwriter> Dear God the French government is going to ruin Ubuntu for me.
<myTB|Tanuva> ushaba: http://rafb.net/paste/
<ushaba> hmm
<ushaba> clearly in german
<genii> dromer sorry, error is? (thinking something now perhaps to do with ssh conf file X forwarding settings)
<ushaba> which i barely understand
<dromer> genii: Xlib: connection to "localhost:10.0" refused by server
<myTB|Tanuva> but you can paste your outputs there, cant you?
<myTB|Tanuva> ah no
<compilerwriter> genii I have just had to mess around with ssh what do you need to know
<myTB|Tanuva> << confused
<genii> compilerwriter: I think he is being refused access because X forwareding is disallowed in his sshd file
<julle> i've been trying to unzip a tar.bz2 file with Ark. But without luck. Is there any other program i can try unzipping with ?
<genii> compilerwriter: (dromer)
<ushaba> alright
<ushaba> this is output for the first three
<ushaba> http://rafb.net/p/breBBf62.html
<compilerwriter> dromer what do you have going on?
<c0nv1ct> julle: what error do you get?
<genii> dromer maybe check for X11Forwarding yes
<genii> X11DisplayOffset 10
<genii> X11UseLocalhost yes
<genii> In your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<genii> Sorry for multiline paste ops :)
<dromer> compilerwriter: I'm on a windows-pc atm, running xming and putty, before I could forward X just fine, run programs remotely etc, just now I get this error
<oem> i have to go and pay the rent i will brb
<ushaba> hmm
<ushaba> i can't tell what i am looking at in this pastebin
<compilerwriter> I am in on an XP box with xming doing XDCP to my ubuntu box dromer
<dromer> genii: all set correctly, I haven't changed anything to my sshd_config
<dromer> compilerwriter: xdcp?
<compilerwriter> XDMCP I mean dromer.
<compilerwriter> Dromer do you have xlaunch
<julle> c0nv1ct: it just hangs.
<dromer> compilerwriter: I think so yes .. I have Xming running fine, I'm running iceweasel from my debian-box atm just fine
<c0nv1ct> julle: try using the command line, tar -xvf filename
<genii> dromer Make sure you are not trying to use both screens for the debian box and the windoze box eg: 10:0
<compilerwriter> dromer I am trying to find the page that helped me get it up and running.
<julle> c0nv1ct: ok thx
<ushaba> alright sound gurus, i've pasted the output of the sound debugging steps to http://rafb.net/p/breBBf62.html and http://rafb.net/p/MDlnv914.html
<CVirus> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dromer> genii: I first tryed the ubuntu-box
<ushaba> quite a lot of text to sort through, and it is picking up both sound cards at some level, even if only one is configured, i am only interested in the HDA one though
<julle> c0nv1ct: that worked. inside this tar.bz2 file there is a .gz file what should i type after " tar -??? filename "
<julle> c0nv1ct: to unzip that .gz file
<c0nv1ct> julle: you can try ark with it, if not, use tar -xzvf
<julle> c0nv1ct: thank you very much
<Jucato> -xjvf if it's a .tar.bz2
<c0nv1ct> Jucato: whats the 'j' do, i never use it and it still works
<c0nv1ct> for bz2
<Jucato> j is for bz2, z is for gz
<Jucato> afaik
<c0nv1ct> Jucato: oh, i never put in a j, and it still works for bz2
<Tonren> About 90% of the time when I log in, my kicker panel crashes. It might be an XGL/Beryl issue, but I don't think so.  All of my systray icons appear in the upper left corner of my desktop, and trying to run "kicker" again results in a pop-up dialog "Examining file process: .trash", though kicker doesn't actually start.  Has anyone heard of this before?
<compilerwriter> dromer perhaps this will help you sort things out. http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/trouble.php
<c0nv1ct> Tonren: seems like a problem with your trash can maybe
<Tonren> c0nv1ct: That's a good guess, but I don't see how it could possibly be the issue.
<c0nv1ct> Tonren: try removing the trash applet in the config for kicker, see if it starts up
<StavFX> alright i got some output on my sound problem, http://rafb.net/p/oKbxjK52.html  can someone help?
<Tonren> c0nv1ct: That's the thing; I'm having a lot of trouble testing it, because 50% of the time it starts up perfectly!
<Tonren> c0nv1ct: It appears to be random.
<c0nv1ct> Tonren: thats weird
<Tonren> c0nv1ct: Quite.
<ushaba> still got my sound issues with no input or output, and the output of the debugging stuff is at http://rafb.net/p/breBBf62.html and http://rafb.net/p/MDlnv914.html
<ushaba> the trash can thing happened to me a few days ago
<c0nv1ct> Tonren: does it ever crash if beryl is not running?
<ushaba> i was trying to clean up several old files
<ushaba> and it just kept creating massive .Trash files on my external drives
<ushaba> it was quite frustrating
<Tonren> c0nv1ct: I haven't tested that extensively, but it never did it *before* I had Beryl, so it *could* be Beryl.
<ushaba> beryl is not the problem
<Tonren> c0nv1ct: I'm wondering if there's a log file somewhere that I can look at.
<Tonren> ushaba: That's a first!
<compilerwriter> dromer that page any help?
<ushaba> since i stay as far away from those things as possible
<c0nv1ct> Tonren: its very possible its a beryl issue
<Tonren> ushaba: What do you think is my problem?
<ushaba> it might be, but i am afraid of 3d
<Tonren> c0nv1ct: I agree.
<ushaba> no idea
<Tonren> ushaba: Well then how do you know it's not a Beryl problem?
<ushaba> but the deletion of the applet, deletion of the .trash file in /home/user/.kde/..../.trash
<ushaba> did it
<julle> do execute a .pl file what do i write?
<ushaba> well, i don't, but i am saying it might not be a beryl problem
<genii> dromer Somehow I think the xming should be trying 127.0.0.1:0.0 or localhost:0.0 instead of localhost:*10*.0
<ushaba> i was too gung ho just then
<Tonren> ushaba: Oh.  Haha, yeah, I mean, it could go either way.
<ushaba> it could be a beryl problem, but it might not be since i had exactly the same thing even though i was afraid of beryl
<genii> dromer Maybe you put 10 instead of zero into putty
<bumzo_> jucato: do u know anything on mounting ntfs
<Jucato> !ntfs | bumzo_
<ubotu> bumzo_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ushaba> beryl is terrifying
<Jucato> bumzo_: other than that, I use the Disks & Filesystems module in System Settings
<ushaba> i'll wait till it's stable, i think
<ushaba> so, any sound gurus still awake?
<bumzo_> jucato: i have done everything .,... but i have just one incy bitsy problem with having write rights with a ntfs exteranl HDD
<Jucato> bumzo_: ah.. that's because you can't/shouldn't write directly to NTFS
<bumzo_> jucato: elaborate
<Jucato> bumzo_: writing to NTFS directly is dangerous, because the implementation of the NTFS filesystem is proprietary and unknown.
<bumzo_> jucato: any idea how i can write ''indirectly''?
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: i wouldnt write to NTFS if i were you
<Jucato> bumzo_: you will have to make use of indirect methods like ntfs-3g or fuse
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g | bumzo_
<ubotu> bumzo_: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Jucato> !fuse | bumzo_
<ubotu> bumzo_: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<genii> NTFS is a huge bottomless black hole that only M$soft knows where the bottom is
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: use fat32 if you want cross-platform read/write
<dromer> genii: no I didn't put a 10 instead of 0
<genii> c0nv1ct: Actually ext3 shared and an ext3 driver for windoze is best. No 4Gb filesize limit
<dromer> genii: before it evem worked withouth entering 127.0.0.1 or localhost, on my debian-machine it works just fine
<genii> dromer Ah, OK. Because the error you pasted had 10.0 as the first X screen instead of the more normal 0.0
<dromer> the problem is definatly not my xserver or putty
<dromer> I don's understand, it worked just fine before :(
<StavFX> i'm still stuck with no sound, i just installed Kubuntu and there's no sound coming from either of my cards
<c0nv1ct> genii: i never tested the ext3 driver for windows, it didnt like my x64 XP
<ComputerHermit> StavFX  what kind of soundcard you have?
<genii> c0nv1ct: Works fine on my old p3 and my other turion system (both XP/2K dual boot)
<StavFX> my onboard i'm not sure about, something from intel i think.  and i got a Creative 128bit sound blaster
<StavFX> PCI ofcourse
<BluesKaj> c0nv1ct, I use ntfs-3g and fuse to read and write to the windoze partition and vice versa ...what fat32 ?
<genii> bumzo_ At any rate if you are interested in the windoze ext3 driver, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<BluesKaj> why fat32 ?
<c0nv1ct> BluesKaj: writing to ntfs in linux is risky, fat32 doesnt have any problems
<genii> BluesKaj: Well, it is the simplest to set up and both OS need no special things to work it. But you can't of course put anything like dvd iso images since inherent fat32 4Gb limit and so on. That is why I say ext3 is better
<StavFX> ComputerHermit: my onboard i'm not sure about, something from intel i think.  and i got a Creative 128bit sound blaster. what can i do?
<ComputerHermit> well I have no sound eather and my sound card isent supported I been useing ubuntu for awhile now and I think Iam going to go use suse becaue it supported my board more but I like to spend$ and Iam tinking of buying a soundcard but I dont know witch one to get because this distribution isent bad once you uninstall the remote stuff
<ComputerHermit> :-)
<ComputerHermit> I dont use any file shareing
<ComputerHermit> on my network
<StavFX> where can i see if my card is supported?
<ComputerHermit> google it
<ComputerHermit> this is what I done
<Dr_willis> compilerwriter,  some of the Creative cards are very well supported.. BUT that latest Xi-FI cards are NOT supported at this time
<dromer> how can I remotely restart my sshd?
<Dr_willis> Audigy 2 cards are good value.
<StavFX> how do i change the card Kubuntu uses?
<Dr_willis> dromer,  call a friend and have them hit the reset button? :)
<c0nv1ct> dromer: i dont think you can, unless you can actually ssh/telnet in
<dromer> Dr_willis: hehe, this will not do ;)
<genii> dromer You will get disconnected of course but just sudo /etc/init.d/sshd   will do it
<dromer> c0nv1ct: I'm ssh-ed in right now, but I need a new config to be activated, following http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/trouble.php I've deducted I need an extra option X11UseLocalhost yes  but I guess I have te restart the sshd to activate it :P
<genii> sorry, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<c0nv1ct> dromer: do what genii said, and hope your changes work and sshd restarts :)
<dromer> hmm, I don't even get disconnected :P
<dromer> weird
<dromer> damnit, I still can't x-forward :(
<dromer> baah, forget it, I'll try this another time :S
<c0nv1ct> dromer: i'm not familiar with x-forward, is it a remote desktop tool?
<Dr_willis> X has a feature where you can connect to a remote box, and run apps on it and have them appear locally.
<ForgeAus> jucato whats this mean?
<ForgeAus> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<ForgeAus> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<ForgeAus> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Jucato> ForgeAus: install kdelibs4-dev
<genii> dromer consider switching to freenx LOL
* genii takes advantage of the lull to make a new vat of coffee
<bibek> namaste to all
<bibek> how do i actually install sth.ttf font in linux ingeneral?
<fdoving> bibek: copy it to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ if all users needs access to it. else copy it to ~/.fonts/ (~ is an alias to your homedir, so /home/username/.fonts/)
<fdoving> bbl.. dinner.
<abattoir> bibek: or just rt. click ->Actions->Install font ;)
<bibek> hi guys thanks a lot
<bibek> but im not always in kde :)
<bibek> about the installing in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ or ~/.fonts
<bibek> once i've copied that, will it work instantly?
<ushaba> i am going to bug the alsa people for a while
<ushaba> back ina bit
<bibek> also
<jack_> hi, when i install the realplay10gold plugin it asks me for the full pathname of the directory where i want to install it, on the website itself it doesnt specify that; so where should i install it too?
<bibek> wow it does work instantly :) thank you fdoving, abattoir
<abattoir> bibek: aah, sorry, missed your question
<bibek> my fonts in Openoffice looks weird
<bibek> no antialising i guess
<bibek> but in other programs works fine??
<bibek> jack_, are u root?
<jack_> bibek: no
<bibek> jack_, if ur installing as a normal user, the safest bet is to install in ~/bin
<jack_> bibek: should i do it as root? it didnt ask me for root privileges
<bibek> nop
<bibek> myself, i've installed on /home/bibek/bin/RealPlayer
<genii> jack_ I think the realplayer already in the repos is version 10
<compilerwriter> dromer did you get sorted out.
<waylandbill>   /usr/local/bin/ could've been a good place to put it, but I thought there was a package for it already in the multiverse
<waylandbill> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<waylandbill> !info realplayer
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<genii> waylandbill Weird, I thought so too
<Admiral_Chicago> real player is in the canoncial held repository afaik
<jack_> genii: yes, but my livestream doesnt find it so i wanted to do it again manually following the webradios how to
<waylandbill> almost everything is podcasts now anyway I thought. :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> bibek: yep, that is a know issues afaik
<bibek> Admiral_Chicago, let me google
<bibek> Admiral_Chicago, but any quick help?
<nysosym> damn i hate vmware player, is it impossible to install them completely and is it impossible to remove them... because they can't install the network bridge corectly... :-(
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure if there is a fix
<genii> jack_ /opt/RealPlayer    or equiv should be the place then
<Admiral_Chicago> bibek: the openoffice.org-kde package may help you out
<bibek> Ademan_kitchen, thanks, let me download it
<jack_> genii i get the error message no appropriate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use as an embedded player
<genii> jack_ You executed the file you downloaded from them? Or just put it in that path ?
<genii> should be some .bin file that you sudo chmod +x to then execute
<jack_> i did yes
<jack_> then i did./...
<jack_> but i was not sure about the path
<nysosym> can anyone help me please, vmware-playere won't be removed...
<jack_> so which should i use then?/usr/local/bin?
<nysosym> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8257/
<genii> No, just /usr/bin
<genii> jack_ You can test if it works from commandline by just: realplay
<jack_> genii yes, but which path yours or waylandbill suggestion?
<compilerwriter> genii did dromer get his stuff sorted out?
<genii> jack_ All the reference i have found says either /opt/RealPlayer or /usr/bin
<genii> compilerwriter: I think he gave up for now and went for a nap :) I suggested he look into freenx
<jack_> genii i guess the prob i didnt use the realplayer before
<jack_> genii but its there i dont need it, thats cool
<waylandbill> it shouldn't matter where you put it as long as it's in the path
<compilerwriter> I will continue to try to find the web page that helped me get it all set up.  It was very good.  I just wish I had bookmarked it.
<genii> compilerwriter: I'm hoping someone will package freenx soon. It is very good and can do vnc protocol as well
<compilerwriter> xming will vnc I believe.
<jack_> genii: i still get the message but the player is there
<compilerwriter> Anyone know the difference between /usr/bin/zsh and /bin/zsh?
<genii> jack_ It may not work from in the web browser, perhaps try it. Earlier error you said was about not being able to use it as embedded player and so on
<genii> do a diff on em LOL
<jack_> but genii how can i use then a livestream radio from the web?
<genii> jack_ Try from the browser first to see if it works or not. If it does,good. If not we deal with that
<NSCAD_Nathan> Where is the option to allow dragging windows to the edge to change the desktop?  I can't seem to find it
<jean-benoit> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jack_> genii i did, i still get the error, only now it says transferring sth in the pop up window of the stream, but the messies come again and no sound
<Admiral_Chicago> compilerwriter: /bin/zsh is system wide
<sound_fx> Can anyone tell me how to configure how to close my lid on my laptop to suspend?
<bumzo> oh no
<bumzo> is fuse here?
<Tm_T> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<genii> jack_ OK, what dir did you end up installing it in?
<bumzo> i need help in mounting my flash
<jack_> genii when i discovered it was in the system i didnt
<genii> jack_ OK, delete /opt/RealPlayer if you installed it there before. Then re-run the binary with sudo./thefilename.bin     (in the dir it is in) and tell it to use /usr/bin
<bumzo> !patebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bumzo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mneisen> Hi, is there any tool to create diffs of *really* LARGE files (~3-5 GB)? If so, is there a companion program to apply such patches?
<genii> mneisen I'm pretty sure the standard diff/patch tools can make large files to 16Gb
<waylandbill> mneisen: diff and patch should be able to handle that.
<bumzo> PLEASE HELP http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10024/
<bumzo> are these chat sessions saved?
<jack_> genii its not there, which says /usr/bin/realplay
<bumzo> i'd like to retrieve an ealrier chat session with a guy called fuse
<mneisen> genii: waylandbill: the problem is that diff takes up lots of RAM (up to 3G) and then quits ... when swap space runs out ...
<Jucato> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Jucato> bumzo: ^^
<waylandbill> bumzo: did you format the flash disk with a filesystem the kernel recognizes?
<mneisen> Is there any option to maybe tell diff not to keep the diff'ed files in AM?
<waylandbill> mneisen: maybe --speed-large-files ?
<Admiral_Chicago> blue|palm: looking now
<mneisen> waylandbill: already tried that, to no avail... :-(
<waylandbill> mneisen: these binary files?
<bumzo> its FAT sustem waylandbill
<mneisen> waylandbill: No, text files.
* Jucato waves goodnight
* waylandbill waves back
* fuel waves back
<waylandbill> mneisen: you should be able to write a small C program that uses disk rather than memory. if there isn't something already.
<sound_fx> Do you have to configure suspend options via console? or is there a graphical interface I'm not seeing?
<mneisen> waylandbill: I'm looking for that little something ... :_D
<bibek> why doesn't ark contain the option to select compression level and passwords??
<bibek> its pretty strange but i haven't seen a good gui archive manager :(
<ubuntu> lol
<waylandbill> mneisen: another option is to split the files and diff the portions.
<ubuntu> I have a problem, propeller heads
<blue|palm> Admiral_Chicago: sorry?
<ubuntu> My brand new slackware 10.2 installation won't see my usb mouse/keyboard, they both channel through one usb  cord, and i told it that i had a usb mouse during the installation
<mneisen> waylandbill: Yes, I will try that option (using cut). Nevertheless, thank you very much. :_D
<waylandbill> bibek: if you need special circumstances like setting compression level, then using the command line wouldn't be that difficulty
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: you do realize you are asking this in a ubuntu channel right?
<jack_> genii it works fine now,i just reinstalled in synaptic
<genii> jack_ Ah, good :)
<ubuntu> i never got synaptic
<ubuntu> i prefer adept
<clive> who am I?
<blue|palm>  Hi, can anyone tell me if OO 2.1 is in the ubuntu repos yet? Or must i download it from the OO website?
<ubuntu> i don't thinnk OO2.1 is in the repository yet
<genii> mneisen diff has -H   switch for large files but I dunno if it will have any effect on how much swap gets used
<ubuntu> i'll check right now
<DaSkreech> crimsun: ping
<mneisen> genii: I already tried sdiff - same problem if later.
<ubuntu> yo bluepalm, i'm lookin for ya
<blue|palm> ubuntu: if not, is there a reason for it not being in the repos?
<blue|palm> ubuntu: thanks
<waylandbill> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<genii> mneisen Well, the dirty fix would be to just make some humungous swap partition or disable swap entirely
<ubuntu> no we're still at version 2.0 in the repos
<DaSkreech> !info koffice
<ubotu> koffice: KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 76 kB
<genii> mneisen: If were me I'd likely try disable swap as first tactic
<DaSkreech> !info openoffice.org feisty
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0~rc3~oof680m10-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<ubuntu> !infoo  dmake
<ubuntu> !info dmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infoo  dmake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> awwwwww
<ubotu> dmake: make utility used to build OpenOffice.org. In component main, is extra. Version 1:4.4-2 (edgy), package size 115 kB, installed size 272 kB
<conrad_> is kubuntu studio coming out too?
<fuel> any idea how to download a directory or a folder from a webpage (recursively) ?
<DaSkreech> conrad_: Hmm?
<fuel> for example java doc ?
<ubuntu> !divx4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about divx4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> fuel: try wget
<genii> fuel wget with recursive switch
<DaSkreech> or keget
<ubuntu> !info divx4linux
<DaSkreech> kget
<ubotu> Package divx4linux does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<conrad_> DaSkreech: it looks really good! ubuntustudio.org
<mneisen> genii: The problem is that diff needs *more* RAM not less.
<fuel> DaSkreech: i have kget installed, how to use it recursively ?
<waylandbill> mneisen: diff'ing multigigabyte files is going to be very, very time consuming no matter how you handle it.
<ubuntu> hey where can i get divx4linux?
<mneisen> waylandbill: yes i know ... :-(
<c0nv1ct> !codecs | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> fuel: I actually don't know :) I would guess that it can do it though
<fuel> :)
<DaSkreech> fuel: Check shortcuts maybe?
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech: not heard of ubuntu studio project?
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: Nope
<waylandbill> mneisen: if you need to do it repeatedly, you almost need to track what is getting changed while changing rather than determining afterwards.
<ubuntu> !codecs | BSD
<ubotu> BSD: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> It's a movie?
<genii> mneisen I'd say disabling swap would make the system crawl during the process but it should complete. It should write cunks aout instead of stockpiling the data on swap drive.
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech: #ubuntustudio
<genii> *chunks* not cunks
<ubuntu> !info gcjj
<ubuntu> oops
<ubotu> Package gcjj does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ubuntu> !info gcj
<ubotu> gcj: The GNU Java compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 48 kB
<waylandbill> genii: it wouldn't cause system instability when the ram is consumed?
<ubuntu> !info jdk
<ubotu> Package jdk does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ubuntu> shoot
<ubuntu> !info x
<ubuntu> haha
<ubotu> Package x does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ubuntu> lawl
<ubuntu> !info x11
<ubotu> Package x11 does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech: its a bit quite over at #ubuntustudio, lol
<genii> waylandbill The memory management is usually superb in debian/ubuntu. i should think it would fill up, dump the results it had so far then repeat until the output file is done.
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: Shhh recording in progress?
<genii> ubuntu Please, if you must pester the ubotu open up a separate private box LOL
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech: recording session? :o
<livingdaylight> ^^
<waylandbill> genii: if it worked like that, I would assume that mneisen's problem wouldn't even be happening then
<BluesKaj> yeah, bots have feelings too, ya know :)
<mneisen> waylandbill: right you are...
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: ^_^
<ubuntu> they do?
<mneisen> my problem is *not* speed.
<ubuntu> bots... have feelings? what madness is thsi?
<ubuntu> this*
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: It is what it is programmed to feel
<BluesKaj> utter madness
<genii> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: then I would have ... OMG
<genii> Well he seems to at least get hungry
<ubuntu> you just fed the bot
<ubuntu> !botsnack
<ubuntu> aww
<DaSkreech> !botslap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botslap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> !botmolest
<JuJuBee> Greetings.  Trying to load 6.10 onto a new computer (INTEL 965 MoBo, Core 2 Duo, 2GB Ram, 160GB HD).  I get the boot menu, but when I try to install, I get the splash screen then an error about BusyBox...  I disabled the splash and it appears that once the kernel loads, the system forgets how to read the DVD drive.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botmolest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* DaSkreech grrrs
<ubuntu> JuJuBee: reset your bios first
<|alex|> someone could help me?
<JuJuBee> Back to Factory Defaults?
<|alex|> I have a problem
<ubuntu> yes
<JuJuBee> K
<ubuntu> jujubee: then enable booting from your drive
<genii> mneisen Well, then if you don't want to chance disabling swap, the other option is to make the huge swap partition and see if it still chunks out
<fuel> genii : wget with recursive switch works wonderfully!
<ubuntu> !info loginscreen6.9
<ubotu> Package loginscreen6.9 does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<genii> fuel glad to hear :)
<JuJuBee> But booting from dvd is enabled by default
<ubuntu> You get to the splash screen?
<JuJuBee> Yes
<ubuntu> !info busybox
<ubotu> busybox: Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 283 kB, installed size 516 kB
<ubuntu> ahaha
<mneisen> genii: I think of several solutions and will experiment.
<ubuntu> jujubee: is it a laptop?
<JuJuBee> No
<mneisen> genii: waylandbill: thanks-a-jillion for your ideas and help.
<bumzo> hi guys
<genii> mneisen OK, best luck
<ubuntu> jujubee: does it have an old vidocard?
<bumzo> i've just mounted my flash disk using ''sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1''
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: and?
<|alex|> From three days kubuntu show me only windows partition on the desktop. If I want to see other partition i have to close session and open a new session
<JuJuBee> Dont think so.  NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE
<|alex|> how can i solve this problem?
<ubuntu> ahh thats what i have
<ubuntu> umm...
<ubuntu> it might be a bad burn
<fuel> bumzo: welcome back!
<ubuntu> or a scratch
<ubuntu> you never know
<bumzo> when i try write to it ... it says ''access denied, could not write to media/sda1''
<bumzo> FUEL
<ubuntu> bumzo: are you trying it as root?
<bumzo> fuel: i've been looking ollova for u lol
<JuJuBee> I am trying to download a new image now.
<fuel> bumzo: :) too bad :P
<|alex|> there is someone who could help me?
<ubuntu> ok, have you had an earlier version working before?
<bumzo> ununtu: i tried both as root and as me (bumzo)
<fuel> bumzo: so whats your progress?
<ubuntu> like 6.06
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: you have to browse to it with a "kdesu konquror"
<JuJuBee> This CD works fine in other machines.  I used it to install before
<|alex|> contact me in pvt
* mneisen has a quick meeting with the sysop.
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: NM then
<ubuntu> jujubee: then don't get a new image
<ubuntu> jujubee: hmm...
<JuJuBee> I also tried 6.06 and that did not boot either
<ubuntu> jujubee: do you know that the hard drive is good?
<bumzo> nosrednaekim: wahts NM?
<waylandbill> never mind
<ubuntu> busybox is a weird app to stop an installation ...
<JuJuBee> Can't say for sure.  brand new
<ubuntu> !info busybox
<ubotu> busybox: Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 283 kB, installed size 516 kB
<genii> waylandbill Damn, found his answer but gone now
<|alex|> SOS
<ubuntu> Are you trying to dual boot?
<|alex|> help
<bumzo> when i pluc it in ... it doesnt automatically mount ... when i mount it from terminal .. i cant wtrit e to it ... only read its ontents
<JuJuBee> No
<bumzo> Fuel: u there
<|alex|> help me
<ubuntu> hmm
<muuhBDXi> will ubuntu make a USB srive linux distro ?
<fuel> bumzo: yep waiting :0
<ubuntu> ahh.......
<muuhBDXi> will ubuntu make a USB drive linux distro ?
<genii> mneisen Still here and/or alive?
<muuhBDXi> :D
<ubuntu> muuhBDXi: if you want a USB drive linux distro, get DamnSmallLinux
<|alex|> someone speak italian?
<bumzo> fuel: i dont know what we did earlier ... but i could read flash disks but not my usb external 80GB ntfs disk
<muuhBDXi> i dont want dsl
<genii> muuhBDXi: You can already install the standard dist on a USB drive or key if it has more than about 3Gb free
<bumzo> Fuel: now i cant read my flash disks
<ubuntu> jujubee: try a different distro, juju
<fuel> bumzo: :o
<nosrednaekim> !it > |alex|:
<bumzo> fuel :S
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech: can't see how it is different to Linux Mint
<ubuntu> get damnsmalllinux and then just see if it will run off of the CD
<muuhBDXi> my USB drive has 250 megas
<waylandbill> genii: what's the answer?
<fuel> bumzo: ok do you have vnc installed
<fuel> ?
<JuJuBee> I tried Kororaa and it seems to tell me the same thing.  Once kernel loads, it forgets how to read the cd
<bumzo> fuel: vnc?
<fuel> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<genii> muuhBDXi: You'll be lucky to find anything that will run with some gui on that
<JuJuBee> Im using an INTEL board with 965 chipset, if that helps
<bumzo> fuel how do i install it? can i use add remove programs?
<muuhBDXi> genii are you a missinformation agent ?
<nosrednaekim> muuhBDXi: slax
<fuel> bumzo: i think its installed by default
<nosrednaekim> I think it can fit on 256mb
<genii> waylandbill: From http://www.mkssoftware.com/docs/man1/diff.1.asp   : When you call it as bdiff, diff computes the differences in chunks of n lines (default 3999). This lets you process arbitrarily large files and generally produces less output than the -h option.
<bumzo> fuel: ok, how do i get it?
<ubuntu> jujubee: have you tried a floppy install?
<muuhBDXi> theres lots of kde distros that run under 250 megas usb drives
<ubuntu> jujubee: brb
<JuJuBee> No, don't have floppy drive
<JuJuBee> K
<MidMark> hi, is there something special I have to do to install java-jre6 in a powerpc mac? because it says that it cannot satisfy some dependencies
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, I hate to ask, did you partition the drive ?
<muuhBDXi> i mean ubuntu has lots of flavours like xubuntu kubuntu etc
<bumzo> fuel:i can see ur pvt message but cant reply coz am not registered
<muuhBDXi> why not a USB drive distro has well
<fuel> oh!
<muuhBDXi> ?
<JuJuBee> No, haven't been able to boot yet
<genii> muuhBDXi: You can copy over the casper boot dist from the CD but I think you need even about 800Mb for that
<fuel> bumzo: now did you try asking in #linux ?
<genii> (if you want to install stuff)
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee,I presume the pc came with windows ?
<fuel> bumzo: did you install ntfs ?
<fuel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fuel> !ntfs-3g
<JuJuBee> No, bought parts   to build it.
<waylandbill> genii: that's only for the mkstoolkit's diff.
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ubuntu> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<fuel> notorious ?
<ubuntu> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ubuntu> lol
<genii> waylandbill Really? Damn, thought I had it for a minute there :(
<fuel> thats very very partial
<ubuntu> lol
<bumzo> fuel : installed ntfs-3g sucessufly yes
<ubuntu> !echo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about echo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> actually i used reiser fs when using suse and it was damn good
<nosrednaekim> fuel: probably his wife wrote that
<ubuntu> !info echo
<ubotu> Package echo does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<fuel> nosrednaekim: :D
<ubuntu> what is the POINT of echo other than SH scripts?
<lilalinux> my kubuntu 6.06 doens't have knetworkmanager in it's repository. Where can I find it?
<ubuntu> !info knetworkmanager
<bumzo> fuel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10029/
<genii> waylandbill: Interestingly, man bdiff produces a page on my dapper box
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<ubuntu> it is in the repos, lilalinux
<ubuntu> do this:
<fuel> even knetstats is very good
<ubuntu> lilalinux: open up a terminal and type this:
<fuel> bumzo: you have lots of patience :) anyway type vncserver
<bumzo> fuel: there is a command we ran earlier that got it writing and reading much earleir in the day. I rebooted my system, then it stopped the mounting
<DaSkreech> !It | |Alex|
<ubotu> |Alex|: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fuel> bumzo: so read and wrote ? very good :)
<ubuntu> lilalinux: cd /etc/apt/ && sudo EDITOR (i used vim) sources.list
<fuel> bumzo: what command did you try ? ( which worked)
<ubuntu> add universe multiverse to both of the repository lines
<fuel> !knetstats
<ubotu> knetstats: network interfaces monitor for KDE's systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 105 kB, installed size 596 kB
<lilalinux> ubuntu: thx
<bumzo> fuel: perfectly (on flash disks i.e) which are fat32 i even transfered several files
<ubuntu> lilalinux: np
<bumzo> fuel: thats what i dont rmember lol
<fuel> bumzo: fat32 works without problem man
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: fat32 is different from ntfs...
<ubuntu> no di
<ubuntu> dip
<ubuntu> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ubuntu> !cdfs
<bumzo> fuel: bash: vncserver: command not found
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> sorry guys i just wanna see if they're biased anymore
<bumzo> ubuntu ..am aware of that yes
<fuel> ok "sudo apt-get install vncserver"
<ubuntu> lol
<fuel> !vncserver
<ubotu> vncserver: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-12ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 541 kB, installed size 1244 kB
<federicoC81> hello everybody can i please ask for an help with wireless?
<ubuntu> OOH OOH ME
<ubuntu> ME
<ubuntu> ME
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nosrednaekim> federicoC81: you may
<ubuntu> !info madwifi
<ubotu> Package madwifi does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ubuntu> aw
* fuel wishes he had wireless here
<mneisen> genii: still alive and kicking :-D
<nosrednaekim> !info madwifi-ng
<bumzo> ubuntu: 	http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10001/ thats the root of all my probs lol
<ubotu> Package madwifi-ng does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<federicoC81> i have problems connecting to w-lans protected by WEP
<federicoC81> i tried to use both wlassitant and wifi-radar with the same result
<bumzo> fuel: am loking up upon u ... u are my saviour
* fuel runs and hides
<federicoC81> that is it doesn't get an IP
<genii> mneisen Thought I had it earlier but looks like not. Still, looking around.
<ubuntu_> k
<ubuntu_> oh man
<ubuntu_> i messed up
<fuel> ubuntu : help bumzo
<ubuntu_> fuel: what does bumzo need?
<fuel> ubuntu_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10001/
<mneisen> genii: OK, thank you.
<DaSkreech> yo aseigo
<nosrednaekim> !CNR
<federicoC81> !CNR
<fuel> ubuntu_: he wants to mount and read/write stuff but something is coming inbetween
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cnr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> :O
<ubuntu_> bumzo: what type of FS is on your external disk?
<nosrednaekim> !WEP | federicoC81
<ubotu> federicoC81: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fuel> is ubuntu going ahead with cnr + adept ?
<ubuntu_> dunno
<nosrednaekim> fuel: I think so..I hope its in fiesty
<nosrednaekim>  /. has an article on it today
<ubuntu_> BUMZOO: WHAT FS IS ON YOUR EXTERNAL FLASH DISK
<bumzo> ubuntu: NTFS ... its a toshiba slim disk
<fuel> but what are the advantages? and adept has everything!
<nosrednaekim> fuel: you can get "illegal" codecs
<nosrednaekim> legally
<fuel> nosrednaekim: :))
<bumzo> ubuntu: fuel: you wanna see my /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab contents
<lilalinux> ubuntu_: "apt-cache search knetworkmanager" returns no result, even after apt-get update
<fuel> i am all for cnr+adept! :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah... me too
<nosrednaekim> as long as they leave adpet
<nosrednaekim> *adept
<fuel> :)
<ubuntu_> bumzo: what about this: mount /dev/sda1 ntfs /media/sda1
<ubuntu_> you don't want to format it tho...
<Lynoure> lilalinux: apt-cache search network manager   is more fault tolerant
<ubuntu_> lilalinux: are you using command line apt or adept?
<ubuntu_> !info adept
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<timster> How can I allow a window to be in two different desktops if its half way between, without beryl
<lilalinux> ubuntu_: commandline
<ubuntu_> lilalinux: try apt-get install adept and then run adept and search for knetworkmanager
<lilalinux> k
* fuel burns (since he cant use beryl yet )
<timster> !windows behaviour
<ubuntu_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<bumzo> ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10032/
<ubuntu_> bumzo: i saw it
<nosrednaekim> fuel: whats wrong with beryl?
<pinguin_> #channels
<ubuntu_> bumzo: did you actually look in the error log?
<bumzo> ubuntu: i'll be very frank .. NO
<yacoob> Greetings.
<ubuntu_> buzo: (in konsole) dmesg | tail
<yacoob> Is there a FAQ somewhere how to integrate firefox with kde smoothly?
<ubuntu_> that should give you your error report
<fuel> nosrednaekim: i dont have a hardware that can support it :(
<nosrednaekim> fuel: what kinda video card?
<ubuntu_> yacoob: just do like apt-get install firefox
<ubuntu_> fuel: what kinda video card?
<waylandbill> genii: mneisen: I found source for bdiff here: http://heirloom.sourceforge.net/tools.html
<fuel> mine is just inbuild 64MB card (shared memory)
<timster> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ubuntu_> fuel: then don't complain
<fuel> :D
<timster> !firefox2
<yacoob> ubuntu_, there's more than that :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneisen> waylandbill: Great!
<timster> How can I install firefox 2
<ubuntu_> fuel: any 128mb vidcard will be better than a 64 integrated
<yacoob> ie, integrating with alt-f2 'g something'
<nosrednaekim> fuel: that doesn't neccesarily rule it out... is it an Intel?
<mneisen> I was looking for bdiff but could not find a free version of it.
<ubuntu_> timster: apt-get install firefox
<fuel> nosrednaekim: yes
<timster> ubuntu_: Thats only 1.5
<timster> I want firefox 2
<DaSkreech> timster: Are you on dapper?
<ubuntu_> timster: apt-get update firefox
<nosrednaekim> timster: areyou on dapper?
<timster> Im 6.06
<anything> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<genii> waylandbill Cool, yer da man :)
<ubuntu_> timster: mozilla.com
<bumzo> ubuntu: i've read http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10035/
<vlt> Hello. Where does konqueror store the sites I once said "never store passwords for"?
<bmgs> i can i upgrade my kubuntu to 7 ?
<nosrednaekim> fuel: is it a i835?
<nosrednaekim> fuel: or grater
<fuel> nosrednaekim: no idea about that .
<ubuntu_> vit: whereever your mom will find them
<nosrednaekim> fuel: do a dmsg for it..
<ubuntu_> nosrednaekim: you mean dmesg?
<gentoofan23> yeah.
<ubuntu_> gentoofan: gentoo sucks
<timster> Komplie is rubish
<bumzo> ubuntu: look at the log ... looks perfectly fine
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, don't start aflame ...we already went thru this a day ago
<bumzo> yet i still cant access the flash
<mneisen> waylandbill: OK, bdiff seems to be the right tool, but how to apply these patches to big files? I guess that patch has the same (or similar) limitations as diff has?!
<timster> !komplie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about komplie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Johny> Hello everyone. I've got a problem related to compiling. Would anyone be so nice to take a look on the log_
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: fuel: yeah "dmesg"
<_Johny> ?
<nosrednaekim> _Johny: pastebin it
<waylandbill> heirloom may have a matching patch
<bumzo> fuel: you still there
<gentoofan23> gentoo  is great for advanced users....besides, you should be thankful I am helping out your ubuntu people.
<timster> Can someone walk me through compiling a package
<_Johny> nosrednaekim: here ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10036/
<gentoofan23> I can.
<gentoofan23> Now, first thing you do is unpack the source package.
<gentoofan23> What is the name of your package: timster?
<_Johny> !search compiling
<timster> Ok
<ubotu> Found: build-essential, gcc, b-e, make, build-essentials, compile, g++, compiling, build, compiler
<gino> ciao
<timster> Firefox 2.0.0.2
<_Johny> !compile | timster
<ubotu> timster: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<timster> firefox-2.0.0.2.tar.gz
<gentoofan23> ok, do this "tar xvzf firefox-2.0.0.2.tar.gz"
<_Johny> timster: Isn't firefox in the repositories?
<gentoofan23> Also, doesn't kubuntu have that version of firefox?
<timster> Not 2
<timster> Only 1.5
<timster> Im on 6.06
<gentoofan23> !firefox2
<timster> and it only has 1.5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gentoofan23> Ok, that makes sense then.
<keesercc> automatix on fiesty fawn Kubuntu?
<timster> Ok, I have done that
<bumzo> ubuntu: u there?
<timster> cd firefox?
<waylandbill> mneisen: I don't think you need to worry about patch. I'm pretty sure it'll just fseek to the appropriate places.
<gentoofan23> yeah, "cd firefox
<timster> Ok
<mneisen> waylandbill: OK, will try to use bdiff. Thanks for your help!
* mneisen ducks and runs ... :-D
<nosrednaekim> timster: http://nsaunders.wordpress.com/2006/10/26/firefox-2-ubuntu-610/
<gentoofan23> now do "./configure"
<timster> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<gentoofan23> Just a sec....
<gentoofan23> I am unpacking firefox-2.0.0.1 and that tarball uncompresses into "mozilla/"
<BluesKaj> timster , is the folder in another folder in your /home ?
<timster> I have found an installl file
<timster> Im gonna give it ago
<gentoofan23> ok.
<BluesKaj> if that's case get rid of the second folder . cut and paste it into home , then cd to the dir in the terminal
<BluesKaj> this seems to happen a lot lately with some pkgs .../folders in folders in /home
<julle> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> waylandbill bdiff compiled OK on my dapper box. I renamed it bigdiff. Trying it on 2 dvd iso images
<waylandbill> genii: nice! :-)
<bumzo> fuse: i have made pregress
<bumzo> progress*
<bumzo> i have mounted the flash using ''sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1'' which worked
<bumzo> but i cant write to it
<bumzo> ubuntu : u there?
<waylandbill> genii: watch the generated patch be as big as the iso itself. ;-)
<DjDarkman> hy ,does compiz work with kde?
<gentoofan23> DjDarkman, with KDE, you should use beryl
<gentoofan23> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<genii> waylandbill Likely :) Tho the 2 images are almost the same. 1 is a modified version of the other where I had to repair some vob files and such
<jann> hi, i'm having problems to get firefox in spanish. i have one user where i use it in german and i want another one in spanish. i installed mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es via adept but it doesnt appear in spanish. when i turn off the german language pack it stays in english. any ideas?
<jhutchins> jann: No clue really, but if you have to turn the german language pack off, I suspect you have to turn the spanish language pack on.
<jann> jhutchins: its turned on
<bmgs> i cant open automatix because i m running adept .. how can i stop it if i can see it
<rlj> having problem with the kde media manager, where it mounts a cdrom (and other storage media) just after i close kde's popup, even if i hit cancel or select "do nothing" and hit ok. it hasn't behaved like that before and it's clearly wrong. anyone else with this behaviour?
* jann asks in #firefox
<jhutchins> jann: Could be you have to turn german off, revert to english, turn spanish on?
<jhutchins> rlj: Have you set any particular device to auto-mount?
<jann> jhutchins: when i turn all the language packs off, it comes in english, when i turn on the spanish one, still
<jhutchins> jann: Any luck in #firefox then?
<rlj> jhutchins: i haven't actively told anything to automount
<jann> jhutchins: no, so far no response
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<rlj> jhutchins: before, it would give me the popup on any media insert and if i hit "open in a new window", konq would open and automount upon access. if i hit cancel however, it would remain unmounted. this is what i want. now, however, even if i hit cancel, kde goes ahead and mounts it anyway (and i can even see the mount process dialog for a second (when my cd drive spins up))
<jann> jhutchins: its strange: it works with the german lp, but not with the spanish one
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<rlj> jhutchins: i have no idea when this behavior got introduced, but upon booting the edgy livecd, i can see that it is indeed not the default behaviour. there, if i hit cancel, it will not mount anything...
<rlj> jhutchins: and i don't have ivman installed, so it can't get messed up by that either...
<dromer> hi all, atm I'm trying to have dual-screen on my htpc with the composite-out of my Geforce2/MX. I used this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456&highlight=  and it works quite well, but is there another way to have the 2nd screen as an actual extension of the desktop? so I can move programs and maximise them etc?  this would be quit helpfull since I can hardly read any text and stuff on my tv
<rlj> so does anyone know how to trace what process is actually calling hal (through kde's media manager i believe) to mount the external device?
<rlj> tried dbus-monitor on the system bus but to no avail
<fdoving> rlj: what do you want to know? mediamanager is a kded module, it is responsible for such things.
<rlj> fdoving: i want to know why mediamanager (or something else through kde's interfaces) automounts everything i insert after i close the popup, even if i tell it "do nothing" or hit cancel in the dialog. (it should only mount if i do "open in new window" or similar)
<c0nv1ct> rlj: that is asking you 'what to do' with the new mount, not whether or not to mount it
<rlj> well, if i boot the kubuntu edgy livecd, it acts the way i expect
<c0nv1ct> rlj: similar to what Windows does when it gets a CD inserted, it asks you what you want to do with this new CD
<rlj> and also, i remember it acted like that before as well, at least when i still ran dapper. not sure about after my edgy upgrade
<c0nv1ct> rlj: i'm not sure what you mean by acting as you expect while using the livecd
<rlj> so when booting the edgy livecd, kde will NOT mount the medium if i hit cancel in the dialog
<rlj> it will however mount it if i hit "open in new window" which calls up a konq on that path which will mount it upon trying to access the location
<fdoving> that has changed, since dapper.
<rlj> i know for certain it did not act like this before.
<rlj> is there a way to disable that behaviour?
<rlj> (but it might be as you say, the behaviour switch occured between dapper and edgy. i don't remember exactely when i noticed this behaviour happening)
<waylandbill> rlj: the kcontrol center has options to disable that dialog
<rlj> i think the popup is really nice because i can easily automount if i want to, but not if i don't for example if i want to repartition it. or the stupid usb key registers as multiple devices where only one is the interesting one.. things like that.
<rlj> the problem is:
<rlj> if i (for my cd drive for example) set "do nothing" as the default action in kcontrol
<rlj> all that does is suppress the popup. then the cd gets automounted anyway, but without any dialog blocking the action first
<sparrw> using CUPS configured through KDE, I need to figure out why my print jobs are not actually printing.  help?
<genii> sparrw local or remote printer?
<waylandbill> rlj: you probably need to add noauto to the fstab entry
<rlj> waylandbill: i don't have any static fstab entries for my usb keys
<rlj> waylandbill: i want kde not to automount when i explicitly tell it to "do nothing" through kcontrol... this clearly seems like buggy behaviour to me
<waylandbill> rlj: I thought you were refering to cdrom drive.
<sparrw> genii: remote
<fdoving> rlj: i can confirm that devices strangely enought still mounts even if i toggle the 'right-click on device -> properties -> mounter -> automount checkbox'
<rlj> waylandbill: same thing happens no matter what kind i configure in kcontrol for
<waylandbill> sparrw: the ip address for the remote cups server is correct?
<sparrw> waylandbill: local CUPS, remote printer
<fyrmedic> How do I figure out what /dev file my GPS is attached to if it is in a USB port?
<genii> sparrw More questions :) Is it connected directly to the network/lan or hosted on some print server computer/embedded device or over the internet somewhere?
<waylandbill> spa
<sparrw> genii: its connected directly to the LAN
<space_ninja> Which dc clients does kubuntu have?
<waylandbill> sparrw: then the remote printer then.
<sparrw> waylandbill: yes
<genii> sparrw Then I would suggest setting it up as a generic networked Postscript printer
<sparrw> genii: i will try that
<genii> sparrw There have been some other issues lately with IPP printers over CUPS as well. If generic postscript network printer doesn't work, change the print system to use lpd
<rlj> fdoving: never checked that dialog, but yeah, that tickbox is not enabled on my system either
<fdoving> rlj: it's not mounted until you close the popup, right?
<JuJuBee> Is there a live cd for Feisty somewhere?  I read that the INTEL g965 express chipset has issues  with ubuntu 6.10 due to kernel version?
<fdoving> rlj: when the box is unchecked. if you check it, it's mounted at once.
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  thers livecd images on the feisty download page
<rlj> fdoving: that's correct, kde only mounts once i close the popup dialog. (if i however in kcontrol tell it to have "do nothing" as default action, the dialog never appears and it mounts straight away nevertheless)
<fdoving> JuJuBee: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<Daskreech> crimsun: ping
<fdoving> rlj: ok. i'll have a look.
<c0nv1ct> rlj: why do you want it not to mount?
<sparrw> it works as generic postscript
<sparrw> not as the actual printer model
<sparrw> should i bug report?  if so, how can i get more info on the failing jobs
<genii> sparrw OK, good :) This happens often
<rlj> c0nv1ct: i'll give you some examples. 1) i have a usb key which registers as a "cd writer" and a "usb mass storage device". i don't want the "cd writer" to mount (which only contains some system stuff), as i want to be able to quickly right-click on the actual usb-key-mountpoint and do "safely remove". 2) same thing with my ipod really since i have a second ext2 partition on it as well. i don't usually want that to mount, so most of the time the vfat is all i'm
<rlj> interested in. i want to be able to right-click on the vfat mountpoint and do "safely remove", not caring about the other partition
<genii> sparrw No, no bug report is neccesary
<c0nv1ct> rlj: i didnt think that 'safely remove' thing even worked
<rlj> c0nv1ct: and with cd's, i only want them to mount if i actually open the window to browse it. otherwise, i want it to sit in my drive. with a dvd for example, you can play it fine in mplayer without having it mounted
<rlj> c0nv1ct: has worked quite well for me
<rlj> in either way, i don't like doing "eject /dev/sda" if i have sda1 and sda2 mounted...
<genii> c0nv1ct: I imagine it's only an alias for "eject"
<rlj> c0nv1ct: no, i think that context menu actually does some hal magic. but i'm not sure
<rlj> fdoving: any ideas? if you have a spare kubuntu edgy livecd (and computer), try booting it and see how it reacts to a usb key there
<rlj> genii: c0nv1ct: no, i think that context menu actually does some hal magic. but i'm not sure
<bumzo> i need help here
<bumzo> i can mount my flash but not write to it
<bumzo> how do i fix that?
<genii> I think maybe a sync routine in there
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: you have to mount it with options
<rlj> bumzo: what filesystem is on the flash?
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: if its NTF, makesure you have ntfs-3g installed
<nosrednaekim> *ntfs
<genii> bumzo:  What options are you giving the mount command?
<bumzo> I have ntfs intsalled
<grego_> is it possible to use different icon set than default in gtk apps (under kde)? , tango for example
<c0nv1ct> i doubt the flash drive is ntfs, i've only seen fat32 and fat16
<bumzo> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 to mount
<bumzo> no no .. the flash is FAT32
<dromer> hi all, I'm trying Xinerama now for my dual-screen setup, though I;m not sure how to handle the composite-out and the tv connected in xorg.conf since the guide on ubuntuforums only explains a setup with two generic monitors
<bumzo> genii: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: try sudo mount -o uid=1000 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<genii> bumzo perhaps use:  sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,user /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: can you write while being in root?
<jean-benoit> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<edward_> wondering if anyone can help me with a problems reading dvd?
<edward_> it plays jerky
<edward_> I have i386 software running on amd 64 system
<rlj> edward_: run "hdparm /dev/hdX" where hdX is your dvd drive and check that DMA is on
<bumzo> c0nv1ct: sudo mount -o uid=1000 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 for the FAT 32 cflash disk
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: yes, or include -t vfat before the -o part
<edward_> tried hdparm and says no such directory
<bumzo> However .. i have an external usb 80GB HDD ntfs ... i can read it but not write...it mounts automatically
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: i dont have to specify the type for mine, but it doesnt hurt to
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: you shouldnt write to ntfs anyway
<jhutchins_wk> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: adding the uid=1000 option will make the owner of the files on there the first user your started with, if you use a different one, use that users UID instead
<rlj> edward_: try "hdparm /dev/dvd"
<rlj> edward_: and make sure "using_dma" says "1 (on)"
<edward_> it says dma is on
<nosrednaekim> edward_: do you have 3d acceleration?
<edward_> hdparm /dev/dvd worked
<nosrednaekim> maybe your video card can't handle it
<edward_> was wondering if I should switch to amd64 kubuntu?
<sparrw> i added the kpf applet to my panel, and set up a server with a folder, but i cant drop files from konqueror onto it.  whats up with that?
<nosrednaekim> edward_: nah... that wouldn't improve anything
<c0nv1ct> edward_: i wouldnt, unless you specifically need 64bit apps, or have a ton of RAM
<edward_> i had amd64 loaded and it worked but didn't like the fact couldn't get macromedia work to download
<edward_> that's why I went back to i386
<jhutchins_wk> edward_: The 64b stuff is not as well developed as fewer developers can afford 64b machines to play with.  A lot of multimedia is hard to get as there are no w64codecs.
<nosrednaekim> edward_: yeah... thats fine... do you have 3d acceleration?
<c0nv1ct> edward_: 64bit is a hassle, its not worth it really
<edward_> I'm using the onboard video
<c0nv1ct> maybe in a year or 2, 64bit will be ready
<nosrednaekim> c0nv1ct: I'm running it...but it sure wasn't easy
<gioacchino> hello
<nosrednaekim> I still don't have java
<jhutchins_wk> The hard part is getting the propietary stuff reverse-engineered.
<edward_> how can I check for which type of video I'm running
<c0nv1ct> nosrednaekim: lol tell me about it... i spent a week on it, and just decided to reinstall to i386
<jhutchins_wk> edward_: What do you mean?
<c0nv1ct> nosrednaekim: i still have XP x64 and Vista x64 installed too... such BS
<jhutchins_wk> edward_: Do you want to know the card or chipset, or what driver you're using.
<edward_> Vista Suckssss!!!! LOL
<genii> YamiTenshi: Please use the website http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to paste the exact error. then report back the pastebin url
<nosrednaekim> edward_: do "glxinfo"
<c0nv1ct> Vista is ok, i like the volume tool
<edward_> actually like to know if I have the proper driver installed for configuration
<c0nv1ct> too much DRM madness though
<nosrednaekim> and read the first three lines
<jhutchins_wk> edward_: lspci should show you the chipset info.
<nosrednaekim> c0nv1ct: I'm getting a free upgrade... we'll see how it goes
<nosrednaekim> jhutchinsahh good call
<genii> Sorry, wrong channel :) For #ubuntu
<bumzo> c0nv1ct: so u mean to say i cannot mount the ntfs flash external HDD ??
<c0nv1ct> nosrednaekim: hope you got signed drivers for everything :P
<BluesKaj> Hmmm, just saw a fan promoting vista on tv, calling it 'cool' etc, but downplaying it's program compatability shortcomings
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: you can mount it, but i wouldnt write to it
<rlj> fdoving: i added a rule to /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi where i set storage.automount_enabled_hint=false for my cd drive and restarted hald. kde-hal-device-manager confirms the change (it was true by default). still, kdemediamanager behaves just the same... :(
<engelzz> hiho
<lupul> can anyone help me pls with the usplash?
<edward_> what info do you need from 1st three lines?
<lorderunion> hi. i'm having trouble setting up dual monitors.
<lupul> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<engelzz> i have a little problem: i have a voodoo banshee but on kdm start it just restarts kdm infinity
<nosrednaekim> c0nv1ct: it'll be 32 bit... no worry about that
<c0nv1ct> Vista is pretty cool, its got some nice improvements, but i won't pay $400 bucks for Ultimate
<JuJuBee> What version of the linnux kernel doed Feisty use?  Edgy?
<bumzo> c0nv1ct: yes .... i meant have write acces.....coz it mounts sucessfully but i cant write to it ,.... how cum?
<nosrednaekim> edward_: look at the line direct rendering.. does it say yes or no?
<lorderunion> i've got an internal ati output on my motherboard, and an nvidia card.
<Tm_T> JuJuBee: packages.ubuntu.com might help.
<edward_> direct rendering says no
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: writing to NTFS is considered experimental... it may work, but there is a risk of data loss
<JuJuBee> Thanx
<fdoving> rlj: i'm looking at mediamanager now.
<bumzo> c0nv1ct: ok .. .i get it
<sparrw> i have two kubuntu machines installed as edgy then migrated to feisty on slightly different timelines.  one has 'run command' kde shortcut as Alt+F2, the other Super+R.  whats up with that?
<bumzo> c0nv1ct: one more problem.... it seems i have to keep on running that command whenever i plug in my usb flash disk. it does not auto mount
<BayRoot> how to get FlashPlayer for AMD64??
<rlj> fdoving: thank you
<c0nv1ct> sparrw: you can change shortcuts if you want
<nosrednaekim> edward_: do " lspci | grep VGA"
<lorderunion> i'm having trouble setting up dual monitors with ati and nvidia. any help?
<nosrednaekim> and make sure vga is capitalized
<BluesKaj> darn, what's the trick again to get the browser to open fullpage ,FF was hijacked by a website that did something that changed the page size :(
<hans> hi..I have a question.. I'm using ubuntu and I used to use red hat, now I'm trying to check the Known_host file unde .ssh but I dont find it
<nosrednaekim> edward_: and paste that line here
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: mine automounted the first time i put it in, but it didnt when i just tried a second ago... so i dunno
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: but i am running vmware right now, that could be why
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: f11?
<sparrw> c0nv1ct: i know, but why are they different?
<jhutchins_wk> hans: Perhaps you don't have one?
<c0nv1ct> sparrw: its possible that one found your proper keyboard and decided to make use of the win key
<c0nv1ct> sparrw: or maybe the different versions of KDE have different defaults
<edward_> it says nvidia
<gioacchino> anybody want to help me ??
<edward_> vga compatible controller
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, F11 just makes it fullsrcn
<sparrw> c0nv1ct: plausible, im using a mac keyboard on the one using alt+f2
<BluesKaj> i want the browser to open 'full page '
<nosrednaekim> edward_: get the binary nvidia drivers then.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: oh...I c..
<sparrw> c0nv1ct: speaking of...  is there any way to get the mac keyboard f14-f16 to behave like pc print/scroll/pause keys?
<edward_> will the bin nvidia drivers take care of dvd problem?
<edward_> how do I get the files
<nosrednaekim> edward_: they probably will
<nosrednaekim> edward_: they are in the repositories..
<c0nv1ct> sparrw: not sure, go to System Settings and select Keyboard, then under Keyboard Shortcuts, you can change that stuf there
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia | edward_
<ubotu> edward_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<c0nv1ct> sparrw: i know there is a 'Mac Scheme' option
* NSCAD_Nathan is away: Gone away for now.
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<frojnd> if I wanna install java for firefox, than: udo apt-get install sun-java5-jre   and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin , but what if I wanna install java for opera??
<dromer> ok, I'm really having some problems getting Xinerama/twinview w/e to work. I want to extend my desktop to a tv using the composite-out of my Geforce2, can anybody help me? :$
<nosrednaekim> dromer: if noone here can help, try over at #ubuntu
<dromer> nosrednaekim: yeah, thnx
<_eMaX_> what is the easiest way to remove links to one /etc/init.d script from all /etc/rc*.d's there was a script yet I've forgotten
<genii> frojnd: http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/#java
<frojnd> genii: tnx
<lahcen> hi guys,
<lahcen> what should i do to upgrade from kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 without downloading the ISO
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<fdoving> lahcen: you can have a look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<genii> lahcen Minimal install iso for feisty is only about 8M
<rlj> fdoving: i really have to leave now, but thanks for your time. i'll disable the mediamanager from kcontrol as a temporary workaround, but that takes away all popups and forces me to mount all cdroms from yakuake since they won't even show up in media:/ ... usb devices do show up in media:/ though so those work alright now. just without the popup...
<lahcen> the problem with that is many other things will not be installed, and i just don't have the patience to install them one by one, the minimal install that is!
<stamen> hi
<stamen> please tell me how to load this module -> intel_rng
<lahcen> for example, a couple of days ago, i did the upgrade and there was a bug, so I guess it didn't finish the upgrade
<bill57785> ok, so I manually reformatted my compact flash card last night in an attempt to install the Palm OS on it for this lifedrive
<fdoving> rlj: if i manage to fix it i'll make sure the fix is included in the next possible release.
<bill57785> anyways, I dont think it worked, and now the CF card won't show up on linux....somebody told me I had to manually mount it then reformatted it
<bill57785> how do I do this?
<genii> lahcen I tried the recommended upgrade route/method fdoving just gave the link for to upgrade on my laptop but afterwards itwas pretty fubar and had to eventually resort to cd install
<rlj> fdoving: in what package is the kde media manager?
<fdoving> rlj: kdebase.
<rlj> fdoving: thank you so much, i'll try and post a bug on launchpad as well
<fdoving> rlj: please do.
<rlj> fdoving: btw, is this because of kubuntu or upstream kde media manager?
<stamen> it is located here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10064/
<stamen> this is the problem
<fdoving> rlj: i'm not sure. kubuntu patches kdebase pretty hard wrt. the media:/ behavior.
<lahcen> genii: ouch, because if i do a cd install the wirelss adapter doesn't work
<rlj> fdoving: oh, yeah i rememeber that..
<stamen> but in the listed folder there is this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10065/, so how to fix it and to make it work
<rlj> fdoving: in my opinion, i prefer the old media:/ behaviour. at least i know it acts differently because it's kio. whereas now, /media is somehow magical. but there are benefits as well... i hope the future holds a neater solution! (cause media:/ sure isn't neat either)
<rlj> good night you all
<fdoving> nite, and bye.
<bumzo> c0nv1ct:wahts vmware abt?
<rlj> btw, can i disconnect in konversation and still keep the history? i just want to disconnect, but /quit closes the tabs as well
<bill57785> how can I manually mount this compact flash card?
<bonbonthejon> bill57785: it didnt automatically mount?
<bill57785> no
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: what is vmware? its a virtual machine, it allows you to run different OS inside of your current one
<bill57785> I partitioned it last night (its a long story) and now I need to repartition it
<bill57785> but when I plug it in, it doesn't mount
<genii> bill57785: What device again does it see it as?
<genii> bill57785: Still struggling with the palmos I see
<bill57785> the CHS values are really wierd for it (I partitioned it for a palm LifeDrive), so a lot of forums keep telling me I need to just delete all the partitions instead of mounting them
<bill57785> yep ^_^
<genii> bill57785: What /dev is the drive using?
<edward_> anyone know how I can get real player to work?
<keesercc> is this a good place to ge help with cups?
<genii> keesercc: Good as any
<jhutchins_wk> bill57785: Shouldn't be mounted if you want to alter partitions.
<bumzo>  c0nv1ct: how do i install it? sudo apt-get vmware?
<jhutchins_wk> bill57785: You mount partitions, not devices.
<keesercc> ok, I was trying to determine if this is a problem or not:
<keesercc> Unable to bind socket for address 0.0.0.0:631 - Address already in use.
<bill57785> I guess I stated my problem wrong
<bill57785> it doesn't even show up under media anymore
<bill57785> nothing happens when I plug it in
<keesercc> that is in my /var/log/cups/error_log
<bill57785> its as though it weren't even there
<c0nv1ct> bumzo: vmware workstation isnt free, you can read up on it at vmware.com
<keesercc> there is also: Unable to bind socket for address :::631 - Address already in use
<jhutchins_wk> bill57785: tail -f /var/log/messages, then unplug it and plug it in.  You should see which device it becomes (probably /dev/sda).
<genii> jhutchins_wk He followed the instructions here http://hackndev.com/node/196 for his palmos but of course now after the partition table edit, linux has some issues
<bill57785> it's sda1
<keesercc> and when I run: ps -A | grep cupsd, I get about 4 things that show up.  Is that normal?
<jhutchins_wk> bill57785: Probably should be using http://trac.hackndev.com/projects/palmld/wiki/ReinstallingPalmOS
<jhutchins_wk> bill57785: Have a look at that, see if it makes sense.
<bill57785> lol
<jhutchins_wk> bill57785: Meanwhile, fdisk -l /dev/sda will show you the partitions.
<jhutchins_wk> bill57785: The _device_ is /dev/sda.  /dev/sda1 is the first partition on the device.
<PhinnFort> how can I get verbose output from the configure script when installing a package?
<bill57785> actually, I was using the wiki...and as genii can tell you, the wiki actually screwed up some of the commands that I was supposed to use
<genii> jhutchins_wk That page has a typo in the part you cut/paste for the partition table edit. A $GT was accidentally transposed instead of being > so the edit doesn't take.
<huib>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Smeets18
<genii> &gt rather than $GT
<keesercc> anyone with the cups problems?
<PhinnFort> D?
<keesercc> or questions
<bill57785> ok, so how do I delete the sda1 partition?
<PhinnFort> bill57785: "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda"
<genii> bill57785: You gonna do it all over again ?
<bill57785> might as well
<bill57785> it will go faster this time because I have everything working properly
<bill57785> ^_^
<genii> bill57785: Use the link I gave above. I triple-checked it for typos.
<frtmonster> hi, i installed the dvd library, xine, vlc, and mplayer, i have a laptop with a cdrom+dvd in one drive and i still can't get to see a fluent picture\sound this is the error i get in mplayer:  FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo)
<jhutchins_wk> genii: THat page says http://trac.hackndev.com/projects/palmld/wiki/ReinstallingPalmOS is more current.
<jhutchins_wk> genii: Ah, I see about the typo.
<jhutchins_wk> genii: So fix it - it's a wiki!
<bill57785> well there really is no difference between the two, not that I can see
<jhutchins_wk> k.
<|dthacke|> are man pages for ntp and ntpd in a package?
<genii> jhutchins_wk Yes, but go to the part where you are supposed to cut/paste out the command to replace the partition table and examine it. The command is a bad typo which crashes horribly because instead of a > it has a &gt in it
<hole> i'm having trouble with wine this is what happens when i type  winecfg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10067/ after this i get nothing
<jhutchins_wk> genii: So fix it.
<genii> bill57785: Anyhow you could use either site but if you use the cut/paste from the wiki, replace the &gt with >
<jhutchins_wk> frtmonster: Looks like wine doesn't like your video.  You running beryl or something?
<genii> jhutchins_wk There seems no option there to edit the page. I tried yesterday
<jhutchins_wk> frtmonster: Sorry. wrong nic.
<jhutchins_wk> hole: Looks like wine doesn't like your video.  You running beryl or something?
<hole> beryl?
<jhutchins_wk> genii: Well, at least you tried.
<frtmonster> jhutchins xubuntu :p
<hole> i can try a different kernel i've got 3choices in grub
<frtmonster> ok np
<hole> jhutchkins_wk whats beryl
<hole> no no beryl i'm gunna try a different kernel
<jhutchins_wk> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<c0nv1ct> hole: kernel wont matter
<c0nv1ct> hole: it looks like its complaining about missing GLX extensions
<jhutchins_wk> hole: Yeah, maybe #wine
<hole> how can i check to see if beryl is running
<jhutchins_wk> c0nv1ct: 'cept wine ought to run fine without 'em.
<c0nv1ct> hole: it isnt, you'd know if it is
<c0nv1ct> jhutchins_wk: thats what i thought too
<jhutchins_wk> c0nv1ct: You would have had to work hard at it.  Beryl's very alpha software.
<hole> oh ok it'd look neat or something?
<jhutchins_wk> hole: More likely it'd be broken.
<keesercc> anyone feel like helping someone with CUPS?
<hole> haha
<c0nv1ct> jhutchins_wk: its a page fault error, like a memory problem, or I/O
* hole has cups in his cabinet
<jhutchins_wk> c0nv1ct: Which would happen if wine attempted to write to a GLX extension that wasn't loaded...
<jhutchins_wk> !glx
<genii> keesercc Are you are having a problem with some IPP configured printer under CUPS?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keesercc> genii not sure, I have 4 cupsd running (or so it seems when I run ps -A | grep cupsd)
<keesercc> genii is that normal?
<keesercc> and trying to connect to localhost:631 does nothing
<jhutchins_wk> keesercc: How many printers do you have?
<keesercc> genii 1, if I can get it to work :)
<genii> keesercc: I'm not sure about how many instances should be running.
<genii> keesercc: It is a printer that is connected directly to your network?
<genii> (or directly to the computer)
<bill57785> how do I unlock a folder?
<keesercc> genii in the var/log/cups/error_log I get Unable to bind socket for address :::631 - Address already in use.
<keesercc> genii and it is connected directly to this computer, however I would eventually like to share it over my netowrk
<genii> keesercc: Ah, you may have started all the instances by accident then
<magical_bacon> im running ubntu 5.1 and want to change to the latest stable of kubuntu,whats the shell commands to do such a thing?
<jhutchins_wk> keesercc: You should only have one.
<keesercc> I tried to kill them, it eliminated 1 of them, but three others will not go away
<magical_bacon> kill -9?
<jhutchins_wk> keesercc: I would sudo killall cups, then sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd start, then see if you can connect.
<genii> keesercc: Try   sudo /etc/init.d/cups stop     then do another ps and see if other instances are stillr unning
<bill57785> because when I unshielded the cabinet files, they created folders that are locked, and I need into one of the folders
<keesercc> ok, I will try that
<jhutchins_wk> !upgrade | magical_bacon
<ubotu> magical_bacon: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<genii> Or what jhutchins said :)
<jhutchins_wk> If killall doesn't work, you may be just as well off rebooting.
<bill57785> hey genii, how do I unlock a folder that I don't have permission to access?
<jhutchins_wk> bill57785: sudo
<genii> bill57785: You are unable to write/mount a folder on the drive?
<keesercc> sudo killall cupsd
<keesercc> keesercc@keesercc-desktop:~$ ps -A | grep cupsd
<keesercc> 12171 ?        00:39:21 cupsd
<keesercc> 12396 ?        00:39:04 cupsd
<keesercc> 12555 ?        00:32:38 cupsd
<keesercc> keesercc@keesercc-desktop:~$
<bill57785> when I unshielded the cabinet files, they created folders that are locked, and I need into one of the folders
<jhutchins_wk> keesercc: kill -9 13171 12396 12555
<genii> bill57785: You can mount the partition that contains it with option user, then anyone can use it
<jhutchins_wk> bill57785: sudo chown -R 1000:1000 <folder>
<keesercc> sudo kill -9 13171 12396 12555
<keesercc> keesercc@keesercc-desktop:~$ ps -A | grep cupsd
<keesercc> 12171 ?        00:39:43 cupsd
<keesercc> 12396 ?        00:39:24 cupsd <defunct>
<keesercc> keesercc@keesercc-desktop:~$
<keesercc> sudo kill -9 12171 12396 12555
<keesercc> keesercc@keesercc-desktop:~$ ps -A | grep cupsd
<keesercc> keesercc@keesercc-desktop:~$
<jhutchins_wk> keesercc: sudo kill -9 12171 12396 && ps ax | grep cupsd
<keesercc> ok, they are ALL ded now
<keesercc> dead
<bill57785> thank you
<jhutchins_wk> There ya go, takes a min sometimes.
<genii> keesercc Basically kill -9 command for 12171 and 12396 as well
<jhutchins_wk> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd start
<dromer> hi all, I'm trying to config xinerama, but I had some problems, I got twinview to work, so I tried "combining" the device-settings, this is what I have now, but it still doesn't work: http://sneeuw.zapto.org/~dreamer/xorg.conf.xinerama
<genii> LOL <-- too slow
<keesercc> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd start
<keesercc> sudo: /etc/init.d/cupsd: command not found
<genii> keesercc try cupsys
<keesercc> ok
<keesercc> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<keesercc>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                                                        [ ok ] 
<keesercc> keesercc@keesercc-desktop:~$ ps -A | grep cupsd
<keesercc> 13505 ?        00:00:00 cupsd
<keesercc> BOOYAH!
<jhutchins_wk> Woohoo!  Now try http://localhost:631
<keesercc> I can at least access localhost:631 now!
<jhutchins_wk> Cool.
<jhutchins_wk> keesercc: You may find this useful: http://tinyurl.com/3csnpd
<chasta123> I am running live edgy cd
<chasta123> how can I mount HDs _
<chasta123> first, how can I see what are the name of HDs..
<keesercc> will trying to configure CUPS through the web interface conflict with setting it up via KDE's system settings -> printers
<keesercc> ?
<jhutchins_wk> chasta123: Try fdisk -l
<jhutchins_wk> keesercc: No, they should both read/write the same files.
<keesercc> ok, Thank you.  I appreciate all the help.
<bill57785> this worked fine last night, and now it won't....grrrr
<genii> keesercc You may have to close the kde printer config window and reopen it after to see the changes
<jhutchins_wk> keesercc: Many of us have found that the KDE system settings didn't work, and niether did cups.  We fixed cups, and because everything was working we never checked to see if KDE was fixed too.
<keesercc> makes sense
<keesercc> I think I will stick to the web interface
<jhutchins_wk> bill57785: Where ya stuck at?
<bill57785> "ls brahma-palmos.zip.?.pdb | sort | xargs -ti python unpdb.py {} - | dd skip=1 bs=32 > brahma-palmos.zip"
<chasta123> ok, so I found /dev/hda2            1276       15016   110374582+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<bill57785> it goes through and lists the files like it is supposed to, but then it never combines them into the single zip
<jhutchins_wk> bill57785: Which is doing what?
<jhutchins_wk> aj.
<chasta123> but if I mount /dev/hda2/ /media/ it says:
<bill57785> after it lists them, it says:
<bill57785> 0+0 records in
<bill57785> 0+0 records out
<bill57785> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.654894 seconds, 0.0 kB/s
<chasta123> mount: special device /dev/hda2/ does not exist
<chasta123>        (a path prefix is not a directory)
<jhutchins_wk> chasta123: A subtlety:  /dev/hda2/ would be a directory.  You want /dev/hda2
<chasta123> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/  ->mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<chasta123> huh
<jhutchins_wk> chasta123: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdat /media
<jhutchins_wk> chasta123: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /media
<chasta123> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<chasta123>  missing codepage or other error
<chasta123> ..
<chasta123> I gues its NTFS
<chasta123> any ideas
<bill57785> I don't know if it is a problem in my command or what
<bill57785> that exact same command worked perfectly last night
<genii> bill57785: No, I just checked it, it's fine
<bill57785> and even sudo doesn't make it work
<bill57785> grrrr
<genii> bill57785: I think it's not working because it was already done earlier
<genii> bill57785: eg: the command completes successfully but there was nothing to alter
<genii> because it feeds back to the same filename
<bill57785> well I started from scratch in a new folder even
<bill57785> and the zip file that is makes (it does make one) has like 0 megs
<bill57785> and all of the checksums come up as a bunch of zeros
<plhardy_> bill57785: what character will '?' replace ? isn't it something like after 9 there is 10 ?
<genii> bill57785: Ah, yes, that is no good.
<bill57785> the "?" is for letters a through j
<plhardy_> ok then it is not the problem
<bill57785> and it lists them out to me, but then it doesn't combine them
<blekos> hi what does apt-get autoremove do?
<jhutchins_wk> chasta123: If it's an extended partition, then it's a container partition for the following partitions.  Try mounting them instead.
<genii> bill57785: You may want to remount the partition you are working on with options so: sudo mount -o rw,user /dev/yadda /media/place
<genii> With proper dev and mountpoint o course
<bill57785> well, I am working on the root partition
<bill57785> so wouldn't that screw up linux?
<jhutchins_wk> blekos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<genii> bill57785: Ah, it is not the problemmatic drive then?
<bill57785> nope
<bill57785> lol
<genii> bill57785: OK, my misconception
<bill57785> I have to make the zip files first, then I can put it on the drive
<genii> bill57785: Yeah looks like you need to get the original zip again. Because that command writes back over the one it is using as input
<genii> Sorry, no.I am too tired to be reading code right now LOL
<genii> It has sub extensions etc etc
<genii> Original file larger than 0 bytes??
<genii> bill57785: Anyhow, my cue to sleep, since I am getting bleary eyes from reading the screen
<chasta123> ok I mounted
<chasta123> but how can I set the acces rights
<chasta123> sudo chmod +777 /media/hda1 _
<genii> chasta instead you should mount with option user set
<genii> But I digress. My bed is waiting
<chasta123> I mounted like this: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media
<ubuntu> Hello, I'm trying to install kubuntu but the installer (QTParted) can't find any devices. "maybe you're not root"
<ubuntu> err. anyone know what to do?
<mray> maybe "you are not root"
<ubuntu> who's root then?
<mray> make sure you have enough permissions to do what you wan t to do.
<ubuntu> hah
<ubuntu> but what's the pass I'm on the live thingie
<mray> root=admin user with ALL rights.
<chasta123> arh, someone alive_
<chasta123> need to get to the partition..
<mray> oh you just booted from the CD?
<ubuntu> yea
<chasta123> dont know how to set access rights..
<mray> strange
<ubuntu> could it be a sata thing?
<premier_> hello, I hibernated linux and then accidentally rebooted it without the "resume=" kernel option, so it did not restore my hibernated state.  How can I reset my swap partition so that it will not ever boot that state, and so my computer will not get corrupted
<premier_> ?
<jhutchins_wk> premier_: If you hibernate again, it should overwrite the existing file.
<premier_> I tried swapon -a, and usually it works, but today it said: swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/f93b13e6-13a3-4220-b3f7-a5c2d0b30118: Invalid argument
<niles> hi gang
<premier_> jhutchins_wk: the swap isnt loaded properly (probably because there is a corrupt hibernated state there) so I cant hibernate
<premier_> jhutchins_wk: for future referrence, If I hibernate and my computer didnt have ACPI on, and then I restore with ACPI on, will I corrupt my computer?
<premier_> I have trouble with ACPI and sometimes my computer wont boot, so sometimes I turn it off
<one-force> 
<premier_> rr?
<LycanNyc-work> whats new in kde 3.5.6
<premier_> LycanNyc-work: well, they fixed that bug where you always get the "big X" screensaver, even if you turn screensavers off
<LycanNyc-work> premier_, hehe
<jhutchins_wk> premier_: I really don't know.  I suppose you can re-create the swap partition if nothing else.
<premier_> jhutchins_wk: are you freaking serious?
<jhutchins_wk> premier_: No biggie.
<miso> Newbie question, but how am I able to tell whether my kernel has USB-ACM-support?
<jhutchins_wk> cfdisk, delete partition, re-create, it, mkswap, swapon.
<LycanNyc-work> we need a new kde menu and stuff
<LycanNyc-work> like Suse
<nysosym> LycanNyc-work: i don't think so :D
<premier_> I just can't wait until KDE4
<chasta123> oh cmon how can I set the acces rights to /media/sda1   I am running via live cd
<premier_> new panel system, plasma, new everything
<brad_> hello
<premier_> chasta123: the live CD might do that to protect you.  do you know the root password for the CD?  its usually something like "root" or "user" or "kubuntu" or "demo"
<zancdar> bonjour
<chasta123> premier: I downloaded edgy...
<miso> hi - can anyone tell me how am I can tell whether my kernel has USB-ACM-support
<premier_> konnichawa
<chasta123> premier: how can I chmod this device
<Skrot> miso: cat /boot/config-$(uname -r) | grep -i acm
<AMSmith42> Somehow I got Adept Manager to open every time I boot into KDE. Not just in the background, but in it's window. How do I make it silent?
<miso> Skrot: thanks. Reply is
<miso> # CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set
<miso> CONFIG_USB_ACM=m
<HaSH> hello all im wondering how i can make the command cd .. into cd..(notice no space) anyone know how?
<brad_> I've got a somewhat stupid question.  I just picked up a Vantec hard drive enclosure, popped in a drive and I can't seem to make it work.  I plugged it into my USB port and nothing at all is happening.  The USB port is good, or at least it works with my thumb drive.  Am I doing something wrong, or do I need to tweak something to get it to recognize an external HD?
<Skrot> miso: Then you've got USB ACM built as a module. Try sudo modprobe cdc-acm
<AMSmith42> Hash: Could you do an alias?
<HaSH> AMSmith42, how might i go about setting one up?
<AMSmith42> lol
<adz_> I am having a few problems with ubuntu
<AMSmith42> HaSH: I don't know.
<miso> Skrot: thanks - no result on the modprobe
<HaSH> AMSmith42, doe! ;-)
<adz_> for some reason, it can't do any resolutions higher than 600x400
<AMSmith42> hash: I was just tossing an idea out there.
<AMSmith42> :P
<Skrot> miso: lsmod | grep -i acm should tell you that cdc-asm is loaded :)
<adz_> It worked before, but now it dosn't
<adz_> does anybody know why this would happen
<HaSH> its all good im sure ill figure it out
<Skrot> adz_: Try grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if anything interesting shows up. Font-config stuff is not relevant.
<magical_bacon> i used aptitude to switch from ubuntu to kubntu and now want to remove the ubunt desktop but its didsapeerred from aptuitude?wold apt-get -i ubuntu-desktop work?
<AMSmith42> HaSH: alias cd..='cd ..'
<miso> Skrot - thanks! Finally managed to get my Moto v3i working with moto4lin!
<Skrot> miso: Nice =)
<AMSmith42> HaSH: Of course, there is probably a way to make that happen everytime you open a console, but I can't help you there.
<adz_> skrot: I type that in my console?
<KidNabre> I'm having some trouble installing kubuntu, it can't find my hard drive, it's there in bios but it can't detect it. Anyone knows what to do? thx
<Skrot> adz_: Yupp
<magical_bacon> would that work?
<Skrot> adz_: "grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log" without the "'s
<niles> hi
<niles> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<Skrot> niles: wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<magical_bacon> also after swihing to kubuntu my computer still says its running ubuntu under the help menu
<magical_bacon> ill just play with apt-get and hope i dont break my compter for the seconf time today
<niles> thanx
<Daskreech> crimsun: ping
<Raven301> What firewall do you guys use with kubuntu??
<michael___> Raven301: fkirestarter
<stdin> Raven301: iptables, what else :P
<michael___> !kfirestarter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kfirestarter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moltov> Ello, anyone good at getting grub to work right after having installed w2k to a partition(my other os, is kubuntu, of course.) I found instructions to make it "work again" but all it can see is kubuntu...
<Moltov> And well, #grub is a deadzone.
<Daskreech> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Raven301> thanks michael___ stdin Daskreech
<michael___> Moltov: you must run grub-update
<michael___> more precisely "sudo grub-update"
<konoko> how can i use kde applications on gnome? Sorry im a newbie so i dont know and did not understand
<stdin> konoko: yeah, sure
<Daskreech> konoko: apt-get install them
<Daskreech> Then just click on them
<konoko> but are not them different platforms?
<michael___> konoko: nope...
<Daskreech> konoko: They use different libraries
<Daskreech> They can co exist just fine
<konoko> i c
<stdin> konoko: they just use different ways to draw the graphics, they will work together tho
<michael___> konoko: you can even run one on top of the other!!
<Moltov> Michael: Ummm,... That doesnt do anything. It says command not found.
<konoko> so not like different distros, ubuntu and kubuntu
<michael___> did yuo put a sudo?
<Moltov> Yes.
<Moltov> And that wouldnt be the error if i didnt in the first place.
<stdin> Moltov: try update-grub not grub-update
<Chetwin> Hey all!  How do I change the kControl Center back to it's default view!??!
<konoko> so is it possible to run kopete on gnome?
<Moltov> stdin: MUCH better ^.^
<michael___> stdin: thanks
<michael___> konoko: yes
<Chetwin> Anyone anyone
<Chetwin> !kcontrol
<ubotu> kcontrol: control center for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 2815 kB, installed size 9008 kB
<stdin> konoko: anything you can install in adept, you can run
<Chetwin> Anyone?
<michael___> Chetwin: did you use to have it in Kubunut?
<stdin> Chetwin: delete ~/.kde/share/config/kcontrolrc , that will reset it to default
<eidos> _
<Chetwin> stdin: thank you
<Moltov> Michael/stdin/anyone helpfull: After having run sudo update-grub and rebooting, it still doesnt give me the option to boot w2k in the list
<Chetwin> Agrivating
<stdin> Moltov: is windows on the 1st partition on the disk?
<Moltov> stdin: Sort-of...
<stdin> Moltov: sort-of? how?
<Moltov> stdin: Well, Disk wise its at the begining of the disk, is it the #1 partition in labeling, i dont know...
<Moltov> stdin: ^.^ i think ill check
<magical_bacon> kde andgnome are 2 seperate things, you an downloAD AND INSALL THE KDE-DESKTOP Package and then you can run it
<stdin> Moltov: well, it needs to be on the 1st partition , or windows won't boot anyway
<magical_bacon> im trying to get rid of ubuntu and switch to kubuntu ive installed the kubuntu-desktop package,but still have the gnome lok and feel,so i uninstaled the ubuntu-desktop package and my compter still acts like ubntu?
<magical_bacon> do i need the uunt-standerd package for my kde desktop to work?
<Moltov> stdin: Well, ^.^ Windows 2k+ anyway... come to think of it ive read bout it...
<Chetwin> stdin: sorry, I couldn't find the file
<Moltov> stdin: Mind aint quite awake ^.^'
<stdin> magical_bacon: have you tried "sudo apt-get autoremove" and/or "sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop" ?
<michael___> magical_bacon: you need to choose KDE in the sessions menu in the login manager
<Chetwin> Looking to revert Kontrol Center's look back to default.  Any ideas?
<magical_bacon> ahh
<stdin> Chetwin: it will be a hidden directory ~/ means your home directory
<Chetwin> Yes I know
<Chetwin> kde/share/
<Chetwin> there is kcontrolrc
<Chetwin> I deleted that, it didn't work
<michael___> Chetwin: aer you opening the control center right off the menu?
<Silveira_Neto> Where can I find the version of my Kubuntu?
<stdin> !version | Silveira_Neto
<Chetwin> yes
<Chetwin> kcontrol
<ubotu> Silveira_Neto: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<HaSH> AMSmith42, ahh k thanks ill do that for the mean time :-)
<michael___> are you sure you aren't opening "control center"?
<Silveira_Neto> ubotu: thanks! Worked!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks! worked! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> Silveira_Neto: ubotu is a bot :)
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<michael___> Chetwin: alt+f2 and then type kcontrol
<Silveira_Neto> thanks bot!
<stdin> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<michael___> unless you WANT the old Kubuntu control center
<Chetwin> That's why I need to change it back in the first place!!! My kde keyboard shortcuts don't work!
<michael___> oh... right click on the desktop and click run command
<Chetwin> And when I open kcontrol, I don't have the option for keyboard shortcuts because kubuntu removes the "complicated" things from view
<michael___> right...
<Chetwin> Very nice, thank you!
<michael___> you're welcome
<Moltov> stdin: So what exactly constitutes it being the first parition?...
<stdin> Moltov: it being on the 1st primary partition
<dromer> can someone please help me extend my desktop over my geforce2 svideo to a tv? :(  I've been trying twinview, but then I have just another desktop (I used this guide for that: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456), but I want to extend the main desktop so I can drag programs etc.
<Moltov> stdin: As in refered to as hda1? or...?
<stdin> Moltov: on linux, it's called /dev/hda1 (for the 1st primary partition of the 1st master drive)
<Moltov> stdin: ^.^' i use gparted for such things nowadays, so that is indeed what it refers to it as.
<dromer> someone told me to try xinerama, but this doesn't work at all
<keesercc> ubotu CUPS
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stdin> Moltov: so, it on the 1st partition then, good :)
<Daskreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Silveira_Neto> I broke all my apt-get and Adept, I have to confess that I modified the /etc/apt/source.list, where can I find an original source.list for Kubuntu 6.10? This would solve my problem?
<stdin> Moltov: it's quite simple to add windows to grub if it's not detecting it
<Moltov> stdin: Well, its not detecting it, and its on hda3 ^.^' which is probobly why.
<stdin> Silveira_Neto: /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list is a good one
<keesercc> !CUPS
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<keesercc> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<stdin> Moltov: ahh, than you need to have it on hda1 ( I think, I don't have windows ), I think there is a way to "trick" it tho
<dromer> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<dromer> sorry
<keesercc> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<dromer> hehe
<Moltov> stdin: I think ive herd that too, though i also imagine theres a way to swap hda1(currently kubuntu) and hda3 around...
<iamsam9895> Is 53 degrees celcius too hot for a processor?
<Moltov> Hell no.
<iamsam9895> Phew.
<dromer> hehe
<Moltov> Most semprons run idle in the 60s.
<Moltov> Celci.
<stdin> iamsam9895: that's cool for a cpu
<iamsam9895> This is an athlon.
<Moltov> Oh, well, thats about normal then.
<iamsam9895> Wow, I don't even have my case fan on.
<Moltov> Itll build up if you run it ragged without one.
<iamsam9895> I left it on overnight.
<iamsam9895> With no case fan
<Moltov> Thats not running it ragged.
<XenThraL> question, I wanted to install kompile from the adept package manager, but when I choose to do it, it says "BROKEN (install)"
<iamsam9895> True.
<XenThraL> so, I didn't install it
<XenThraL> what does this mean?
<Moltov> Running it ragged would be running it at near 100% preformance for a fair while.
<ForgeAus> theres an unmet dependancy Xen
<XenThraL> shouldn't it go fetch all of them automatically?
<ForgeAus> you do have kdesu (the unmet dependancy, its part of Kubuntu's base install), but adept/kompile doesn't know that ...
<ForgeAus> so you can't install it that way
<Silveira_Neto>  I'm goingo to install kde4libs via aptget. He told me that he would remove theses packages: hwdb-client-kde kubuntu-desktop libqt4-core libqt4-dev libqt4-gui libqt4-qt3support libqt4-sql pyqt4-dev-tools python-qt4 qt4-designer qt4-dev-tools qt4-qtconfig speedcrunch. Is this safe? Mostly are packages that I installed after installed Kubuntu.
<ForgeAus> well you could I guess if you can get the .deb you might be able to extract the binaries from it and put them in the right place ... unless its a source package
<niles> whats the difference between beryl and glx ?
<XenThraL> ForgeAus: I'll try that then
<XenThraL> thank you
<ForgeAus> Beryl is a windowsmanager/3D desktop environment
<niles> err i mean xgl
<ForgeAus> glx is the framework it runs on
<dromer> !xgl
<ForgeAus> or one of them
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<niles> ahh thanx fellaz
<ForgeAus> Compiz is analogous to Beryl in that little explaination there
<ForgeAus> also if your running Beryl for KDE you probably want Aquamarine (to keep your window decorators)
<stdin> Moltov: 1st, I'd try just to boot it normally, by adding this to your /boot/grub/menu.lst http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/14
<Moltov> stdin: Altering it for the correct partition for the 2k install, i assume
<stdin> Moltov: if it's hda3, then you want (hd0,4)
<niles> so what is a composite manager?  sorry my terminology is shady. im asuming beryl cant run with out xgl ?
<Moltov> stdin: Mmm, realy...
<Moltov> stdin: Thats a bit odd numbering, but ok
<stdin> Moltov: grub starts at 0, so hda1 is hd0,0
<niles> oh it's analoguous
<Moltov> stdin: wouldnt that make it hd0,2 then? by logical progression?
<stdin> Moltov: yeah, :P it would
<Moltov> stdin: ^.^'
<stdin> Moltov: it's getting late here
<stdin> Moltov: hda3 = hd0,2
<Moltov> stdin: Thats ok, i havent truethuflly slept in about two days... half slept sorta... yes... but lol
<wildchild> how do I check where is something mounted_
<wildchild> partitions..
<stdin> wildchild: type "mount"
<niles> mount command
<Silveira_Neto>  I'm goingo to install kde4libs via aptget. He told me that he would remove theses packages: hwdb-client-kde kubuntu-desktop libqt4-core libqt4-dev libqt4-gui libqt4-qt3support libqt4-sql pyqt4-dev-tools python-qt4 qt4-designer qt4-dev-tools qt4-qtconfig speedcrunch. Is this safe? Mostly are packages that I installed after installed Kubuntu.
<bpettert> hello
<bpettert> how do i config grub?
<wildchild> so I gave mounted /dev/hda1 on /media type ntfs (rw)
<wildchild> how can I set the rigths to acces this poin??
<wildchild> point
<bpettert> how do i config grub?
<stdin> Silveira_Neto: I wouldn't reccommend that, a lot of that looks like it's to do with Qt, which is essential to KDE
<wildchild> chmod 777 /media  ??
<keesercc> bpettert /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bpettert> thenks
<stdin> wildchild: you'll want a umask, in the mount settings
<keesercc> bpettert: you are welcom
<stdin> wildchild: and you don't want to mount it at /media
<wildchild> stdin: I mounted it to /media
<muxman> hola a todos
<wildchild> stdin whre else can I mount it
<stdin> wildchild: somewhere in /media (like /media/windows) or to another directory (like /windows). /media is used to mount other things to as well, like CDs and removeable media
<Moltov> stdin: Well, here we go...
<stdin> wildchild: which won't work if you have something mounted over /media
<stdin> Moltov: hope it works
<sparrw> how can i find out the filename for a kde panel applet?
<Moltov> stdin: Error 8: Kernal must be loaded before booting.
<wildchild> stdin: sudo mount /dev/hda1/ /media/win        mount: mount point /media/win does not exist
<stdin> wildchild: you have to make the directory first (sudo mkdir /media/win)
<ozzcomet> hello. i've just installed kubuntu 6.06 x86_64. because 6.10 is the latest version, adept made it easy for me and upgraded my soft. before that i've managed to install the nvidia drivers and even rendered some blender scenes. after the upgrade and after a reboot the x-server refused to start invoking "fatal error: no screens found". i've tried to revert the xorg.conf setting to the original ones and so i managed to start the x server but without
<ozzcomet> any nvidia support. can anyone help me with this issue? thank you!
<stdin> Moltov: give this one a go then http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/15
<wildchild> stdin: sudo mount /dev/hda1/ /media/win
<wildchild> mount: special device /dev/hda1/ does not exist
<wildchild>        (a path prefix is not a directory)
<stdin> wildchild: you put a '/' after hda1, don't, mount it like this (copy and paste if you want): sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/win
<Moltov> stdin: *chuckles* okay, just waiting for kubuntu to boot up again then ^.^ p3-800 aint got much of a punch
<stdin> wildchild: if you want write access (and have ntfs-3g installed) sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/win -t ntfs-3g -o umask=0000
<niles> so it is either a choice between xgl or beryl. correct?
<niles> neither is a prerequisite for the other, right?
<Moltov> stdin: Same exact error.
<stdin> Moltov: hmm
<stdin> Moltov: can you post the menu.lst file to pastebin please?
<john> how come the file dialog never shows all of the root ?  all i see is home and media .... why is that ?
<stdin> !hidden | john
<ubotu> john: Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<jhutchins> niles: I believe that beryl requires xgl of some sort.
<john> klolololol,l
<john> why are you removing it ?
<john> its sorta a good idea for regular users....
<Moltov> stdin: That would be wonderfull... If the computer i was doing all the fiddling on was online.
<stdin> john: because people hated it :P
<jhutchins> niles: beryl is a window manager, xgl a graphics support layer.
<john> but seriosly right now im trying to install appollon its asking me where giFT is located and it wiont even let me type in the full path ffs
<Moltov> stdin: Infortunately, it HATES my only spare wireless card... And well, lets leave that at that.
<stdin> Moltov: ahh, ok then :P
<Moltov> stdin: but. i can transpose that which isnt commented out fairly easy... though i cant gerentee perfect spelling across
<john> an d where is the home icon lol ?
<musashiden> Hello everyone
<firemonkeyballz> umm I cant get the upgrade tool to run
<musashiden> I was wondering if anyone could redirect me to the wiki page that explains how to add harddrives to kubuntu
<musashiden> or maybe a program?
<firemonkeyballz> I have the gnome packages installed for it
<firemonkeyballz> and the program runs
<firemonkeyballz> however
<firemonkeyballz> it quits after it downloads
<hyper_ch> musashiden: you added a new harddrive/partition to your computer?
<musashiden> yes hyper
<musashiden> a new harddrive
<jhutchins> firemonkeyballz: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update
<hyper_ch> musashiden: is it formatted already?
<firemonkeyballz> Ive heard thats not recomended
<hyper_ch> jhutchins: you mean ... && sudo apt-get upgrade :)
<musashiden> hyper_ch: yes it is formated, it has my windows installation in it. i just want to retrieve my files from it
<stdin> Moltov: just reading some grub manuals, give this a go http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/17
<jhutchins> hyper_ch: Woops.  Cat on keyboard, sorry.
<hyper_ch> musashiden: ok, open a shell terminal and enter the following command. Put the output then into a pastebin:    sudo fdisk -l
<jhutchins> (actually, cat between me and screen)
<jhutchins> firemonkeyballz: We just recommended it to you, so I don't know where you heard that.
<hyper_ch> jhutchins: hehehe :)
<john> how do i get a shortcut to the home drive ?
<jhutchins> john: Where?
<jhutchins> john: What part of the drive?
<hyper_ch> firemonkeyballz: instead of sudo apt-get upgrade I would use   sudo aptitude upgrade --> aptitude also installed the recommended additional packages with it... apt-get doesn't :)
<firemonkeyballz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Moltov> stdin: WHEWH here it is... http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/18
<musashiden> hyper_ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10088/
<john> jhutchins:  the little home icon......
<Moltov> stdin: That, took bloody forever.
<khirr> how can i change my kde theme?
<jhutchins> Ah.  Right click desktop, create link to ~/ .
<hyper_ch> jhutchins: that's for up0grading from dapper 6.06 to edgy 6.10
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<jhutchins> john: Ah.  Right click desktop, create link to ~/ .
<stdin> khirr: ^^
<hyper_ch> musashiden: you know how to open (as root) a file?
<khirr> ?
<khirr> !changetheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> hyper_ch: you're thinking dist-upgrade.
<musashiden> hyper_ch: yes, i do
<khirr> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<hyper_ch> jhutchins: don't dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy... it's not working good... better to make a clean install
<stdin> Moltov: looks ok, give my (revised) version a go
<khirr> what's the diference between dapper and edgy?
<Moltov> stdin: Ive tried it as it currently is...
<hyper_ch> musashiden: ok, then open fstab -->   sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Moltov> stdin: it gave the same exact error.
<jhutchins> hyper_ch: Clean installs are always preferred, but the upgrade worked fine for many.
<stdin> Moltov: this one http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/17 ?
<hyper_ch> jhutchins: the upgrade didn't work fine for a lot of people also :)
<musashiden> hyper_ch: done
<crimsun> Daskreech: pong
<gemidjy> hi..how can I rebuild the KMenu with default Kubuntu settings ?
<Moltov> stdin: No.... you never tossed that one at me i could see, gimme a sec lol
<Daskreech> crimsun: Was trying to get my sound sorted
<ltpitt> hello there =)
<hyper_ch> musashiden: add this line:    /dev/sda1 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<crimsun> Daskreech: I don't have time atm, very busy. Check back in 90 minutes.
<stdin> Moltov: yeah I did: [20:59]  <stdin> Moltov: just reading some grub manuals, give this a go http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/17 :P
<Daskreech> crimsun: Will do
<ltpitt> anybody is able to give me a hand for wine installation? :)
<hyper_ch> musashiden: then save and exit fstab
<musashiden> hyper_ch: okay, but shouldn't i first create the /media/sda1 folder?
<c0nv1ct> anyone here compiled a custom kernel in edgy?
<hyper_ch> musashiden: no, we can do that afterwards :) it will not automatically be added :) you'll need to reboot and then it will be mounted as read-only...
<hyper_ch> musashiden: but before rebot we create the folder :)
<Moltov> stdin: Shoudnt all those 3s be 2s? or?
<musashiden> read only?
<musashiden> hyper_ch: what if i want to write to it?
<hyper_ch> musashiden: ntfs is not recommended to write to... if you want that you will need the ntfs-3g drivers
<stdin> Moltov: yeah, sorry, I copy & pasted most of that :P
<hyper_ch> musashiden: and then you need to alter that entry... but I've never done that.... and I never will
<musashiden> hyper_ch: i see
<hyper_ch> musashiden: for sharing between you can install the ext3 drivers in windows (that's safe) or use fat32 as transitory drive
<gemidjy> how can I rebuild the KMenu with default Kubuntu settings ?
<hyper_ch> (however fat32 has no journaling and supports no files bigger than 2gb)
<ltpitt> anybody is able to give me a hand for wine installation? :) I've tried with information from wine hq (I have kubuntu) but no luck... BTW I can't find it in synaptic :/
<hyper_ch> musashiden: you said you wanted to copy over fromt he ntfs drive :) hence ro access is enough... for everything else you'll have to look up google for ntfs-3g
<firemonkeyballz> ok I got a public key error
<musashiden> hyper_ch: okay, let me reboot. thanks for the help
<Moltov> stdin: Same, error 8, again.
<hyper_ch> musashiden: did you create the dir?
<hyper_ch> musashiden: you need to do that before reboot
<musashiden> hyper_ch: yes
<hyper_ch> musashiden: good :)
<zorglu_> q. is there a tool to easily convert the format of a video ?
<stdin> Moltov: I have no clue then, you may have to "move" the partitions about
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: converting formats is not recommended
<stdin> hyper_ch: why not?
<zorglu_> hyper_ch: well i would like to do it. is there any tool for it ?
<Moltov> stdin: Im perfectly willing to alter the partitions, i couldnt find the command in gparted, kubuntu have something akin?
<xerosis> zorglu_: check 'man mplayer'
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: don't know about a tool... because normally the formats are compressed and you will loose quality when you convert into another non-lossless format
<zorglu_> xerosis: this is hardly a 'easy tool'
<Moltov> Stdin: And gparteds website terrifys me more than M$s database
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: "easy" is a very wide term
<zorglu_> hyper_ch: ok, this is exactly what i want :) to loose quality :)
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: then go ahead :)
<firemonkeyballz> <hyper_ch> I have a public key error
<zorglu_> hyper_ch: well so is there any tool to do it easily  ?
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: don't know :)
<zorglu_> hyper_ch: hehe :)
<stdin> Moltov: well the Kubuntu disk uses Qtparted, which is mostly the same, but a KDE version, but Gparted is more stable and if you are messing with partitions, you want stable
<hyper_ch> firemonkeyballz: I wouldn't upgrade from dapper to edgy... I've never done it and hence I don't know what's wrong there :)
<firemonkeyballz> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Moltov> Moltov: haha, hear you there, used to use partionmagic
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: I just did a general anotation to quality-loss... you know, a lot of people want to convert mp3s to their ipod... and they'll loose quality without knowing :) I thought you might be such a case
<Moltov> er
<niles> how can i tell if i have a particular package currently installed?
<Moltov> >.<
<zorglu_> hyper_ch: no problem :)
<hyper_ch> niles: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE
<stdin> Moltov: in Gparted, you want "resize/move" from the "Partition" menu
<Moltov> Stdin: I seem to be talking to myself again there... lol
<hyper_ch> niles: it tells you if it's up-to-date or current
<Moltov> stdin: I tried that, it didnt seem to have any option for actualy moving it
<Moltov> stdin: resizing it twelve different ways to sunday... but...
<niles> oh right
<niles> of course
<niles> darrr
<hyper_ch> niles: that's the only way I know how to check it... but there are also other methods, I'm certain of it... :)
<hyper_ch> 49 packages to upgrade :)
<stdin> Moltov: yeah, I can't find it either
<Moltov> stdin: Im in gparted... I have no clue how to do that from here... but im in it...
<stdin> Moltov: if you have partition magic, you may want to dust off that disk
<john> how  come teh gift library only has 2 of the supported protocols ?
<Moltov> stdin: Sadly, the versions so old it doenst handle nfts well.
<Moltov> stdin: No clue what it would think of ext3
<Fogge> Ok, just got an interesting error in Konversation
<Fogge> The nickname and text of the person im chatting with in query is black (on my black background), how do i fix that?
<stdin> Moltov: I bet it would be fine with ext3, it's open source, anyone can take the code for it
<Moltov> Stdin: Yes yes... But does it know ext3 EXISTS... is the better question....
<Moltov> Stdin: That said, i have no clue where that disk is ^.^' so... *does some searching of gparteds stuf*
<stdin> Moltov: yeah, it's been around for a long time, a very long time
<stdin> Moltov: I'd say to try asking on #ubuntu , as it's not Kubuntu specific, it's more low level
<hyper_ch> stdin: well, it's not ubuntu specific either what moltov is asking
<stdin> hyper_ch: but there may be people in #ubuntu that know more about it than me
<hyper_ch> stdin: ah :)
<Moltov> Stdin: Yeah, at this point i was thinkin that myself, so ciao for now
<stdin> good luck Moltov
<yannick> salut les nerds
<hyper_ch> !fr | yannick
<ubotu> yannick: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Aiwuu> can i have a printer in kubuntu?
<hyper_ch> Aiwuu: yes you can
<Morbo> Huh?
<Aiwuu> hyper_ch how.O
<Aiwuu> i need a driver or waht?
<hyper_ch> Aiwuu: depends on your printer
<zorglu_> !printer | Aiwuu
<ubotu> Aiwuu: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<zorglu_> this may help
<Aiwuu> may a HP LaserJet?
<Morbo> HPs should be fine
<Morbo> Mine worked out-of-the-box
<Morbo> "Works here" isn't the best argument/thing to say
<hyper_ch> Aiwuu: was it connected when you installed kubuntu?
<Aiwuu> no
<Aiwuu> :S
<hyper_ch> Aiwuu: have a look at those pages above..
<Aiwuu> ok
<hole> what is the console command to resolve a www.website.com address to an ip
<hole> is there one?
<konoko> hello
<konoko> i couldnt find kopete for ubuntu
<hyper_ch> hole: ping website.com
<hole> okthx
<konoko> is there a package that'd avoid me using source code?
<Fogge> Is there a way to edit/hide my hostmask in Konversation?
<alexander__> hello
<eilker> sudo apt get install kubuntu-desktop // is it correct ?
<eilker> and enough ?
<konoko> is there a package of Kopete for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<alexander__> is there any good msn client for edgy?
<hyper_ch> eilker:   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   but I'd rather use:   sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<eilker> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<stdin> konoko: you can install the package "host" too, so you can do "host example.com" to get an IP, or "host ip" to get a domain
<hyper_ch> alexander__: aMSN
<eilker> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<eilker> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<eilker> hyper_ch: thanx
<konoko> stdin: __?
<alexander__> thanx
<stdin> konoko: wrong person :P
<konoko> :P
<konoko> i tried a lot but could not find a package for kopete :(
<hyper_ch> konoko: sudo apt-get install kopete
<stdin> konoko: check your sources if that fails
<john> ok i installed wine and i now i have a right click menu that says that i can run the program with the wine emulation... .great but i want it to work with all exe's just by clicking.... why doesn't it do this by default ?
<konoko> it says
<konoko> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<konoko> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stdin> konoko: close adept, if you have it open
<konoko> im running automatix2?
<stdin> konoko: ahhh, close that damn thing
<stdin> close it, then delete it, then forget it
<konoko> stdin: damn? is not it something good?
<konoko> o_O
<stdin> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<konoko> im a newbie
<konoko> ouccch
<konoko> ooooooucccch
<konoko> damn forums
<konoko> i did not know that
<stdin> it's a nice idea for an app, but it's far to dangerous to use
<konoko> i've installed several programs with automatix in the last hour
<konoko> seems nice but
<konoko> may there be a problem after a restart etc?
<beig1> hi, i'm using kubuntu 6.10 .. how can i change the symbol from a link on the desktop ? i havent found anything in the properties from the link :(((
<stdin> konoko: stop while you have a working system
<konoko> beig1: click on the no icon thing
<konoko> stdin: its downloading cliparts for openoffice
<konoko> can i cut it off now?
<bonbonthejon> beig1: right click, properties, then click on the icon on the window that pops up
<stdin> beig1: open the properties, and click the icon
<konoko> or would waiting to finish be better?
<stdin> konoko: let it finish that, don't want to mess things up by killing it
<beig1> omg .. i feel ashame :x
<konoko> ^^
<konoko> its interesting
<konoko> i stayed for a half hour without identifying my nickname
<konoko> freenode lets it
<konoko> *hmm
<bonbonthejon> konoko: have you looked at all the software in adept?
<konoko> bonbonthejon: What is adept? im newbie
<bonbonthejon> !adept | konoko
<ubotu> konoko: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<konoko> ah
<konoko> i looked at there, i couldnt find
<stdin> I bet automatix has mess with your sources
<konoko> :(
<bonbonthejon> stdin: more than likely
<eilker> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bonbonthejon> konoko: are you using dapper or edgy?
<konoko> bonbonthejon: edgy
<bonbonthejon> konoko: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<konoko> 32bit
<bonbonthejon> konoko: here is a good sources.list for you, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10095/
<konoko> sooo slowwwww 0_o
<konoko> automatix S:
<konoko> bonbonthejon: thanks a lot ^^
<bmgs> what packages do i need to install to have kde headers ?
<konoko> bonbonthejon: how can i use these sources?
<stdin> bmgs: just install kde-devel, should give you all the KDE stuff
<bmgs> thx
<bonbonthejon> konoko: when automatix is done, hit alt-f2, type in "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list", get rid of what is in the file, and paste in the stuff I sent you, save, open konsole, then run "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade"
<Silveira_Neto> bmgs: Wooow! I'm tring to do the same thing for 4 hour... Good luck. Lets help each other ok. :-)
<firemonkeyballz> x64 flash if any of you are interested here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290785
<stdin> firemonkeyballz: there is a guide on the help pages too
<konoko> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list did not work
<stdin> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<bmgs> i got it
<konoko> alt+f2 could not find it :(
<stdin> konoko: press those keys
<konoko> i did and pasted kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list in the bar
<konoko> it could not find it
<bmgs> Silveira_Neto from where r u ?
<firemonkeyballz> well umm heres a thought if I edit my source list with servers that have a freaking key
<firemonkeyballz> that are good sources
<konoko> bonbonthejon: Could not open location 'file:///kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<firemonkeyballz> I might just be able to use edgy
<firemonkeyballz> konoko doood dont open it that way
<Silveira_Neto> bmgs: Brazil, Fortaleza.
<stdin> konoko: without the quotes
<firemonkeyballz> gotta start dinner brb
<bmgs> we speak almost the same lang ;) pt_BR, pt_pt
<konoko> yup i wrote just this : kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<konoko> doesnt work :S
<stdin> konoko: just try: kdesu kate
<konoko> im using ubuntu?
<stdin> konoko: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<konoko> ubuntu
<konoko> gnome :S
<stdin> konoko: heh, ok, you didn't mention that :P
<konoko> :P
<stdin> konoko: use: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<konoko> i was asking for kopete, i thought since it is a kde program, kubuntu is the right place to ask ^^
<konoko> should i rechange it?
<Asix> can I ask a question?
<stdin> konoko: use that command to open the file, delete whatever is in there, and paste in what bonbonthejon gave you
<konoko> im chaingin it with the bonbonthejon's list?
<konoko> ok
<stdin> !ask | Asix
<ubotu> Asix: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<konoko> stdin: i did erm now?
<konoko> saved the file
<Asix> what's the best way to convert .flv to .avi or .mpg or anything standard thing?
<Asix> I'm using kubuntu 6.10 btw
<stdin> konoko: ok, now open konsole (from Kmenu -> System -> Konsole)
<konoko> yup
<jhutchins> Asix: ffmpeg, mencoder, avidemux, there are a bunch of tools.
<jhutchins> Asix: There's a package called tovid that aids in making DVD's.
<stdin> konoko: and type in: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<dere45> hi, i am searching for a KDE program with thich you can sort your open windows. I know that there exists a program in the multiverse (at least i think so). But can't remember its name.   This program sorted all open windows (with screenshots) on your desk and you could switch between programs by clicking on the screenshots. anyone an idea?
<Asix> well I don't need DVDs, just plain DivX or Xvid video
<jhutchins> konoko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<firemonkeyballz> dude jhuchins dont give ppl the hard way
<konoko> thanks a lot stdin, bonbonthejon, jhutchins, firemonkeyballz ^^
<stdin> konoko: you should be able to find kopete now
<jhutchins> firemonkeyballz: How else are you going to learn?
<konoko> actually i did :)
<konoko> from the first code that you gave
<stdin> jhutchins: by asking questions
<jhutchins> I refer to that howto regularly.
<firemonkeyballz> I'll learn with out fubaring my system thanx
<konoko> firemonkeyballz: i did search a lot before asking
<konoko> but im a newbie so there are lots of stuff that i dont understand
<jhutchins> firemonkeyballz: I figured he had the basics of what he wanted, now he could use some background info.
<Asix> ok now if someone could get back to my question? :D
<konoko> or dangerous ones that i dont know how dangerous they are - like automatix
<stdin> konoko: it was probably automatix that gave you the problems, it would have changed your package sources list
<konoko> how can i delete automatix? from apt-get or file manager?
<stdin> konoko: how did you install it?
<konoko> i installed it with some codes from the console
<konoko> dunno how :S just found on a forum
<stdin> konoko: try the apt-get way
<stdin> konoko: sudo apt-get remove automatix
<stdin> konoko: or, sudo apt-get remove automatix2 (not sure which)
<konoko> Package automatix is not installed, so not removed
<konoko> :S
<konoko> automatix2 works ^^
<konoko> i deleted it thanks a lot
<stdin> :)
<firemonkeyballz> !easy-install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy-install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firemonkeyballz> !easy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firemonkeyballz> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<firemonkeyballz> !source-list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source-list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fernando> hi, any body here use Kdevelop???
<konoko> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jhutchins> firemonkeyballz: If you're gonna play with the bot, use /msg so you don't flood the channel.
<firemonkeyballz> like im going to place 100 lines in one ms
<stdin> firemonkeyballz: use a query then
<firemonkeyballz> your definition of flood is warped
<stdin> or join #ubuntu-bots
<stdin> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<frtmonster> i try to open a midi file with 'kmid' and it says some other program uses the /dev/sequencer/ - what's the prob here?
<stdin> frtmonster: maybe another app is using it, try "sudo lsof | grep sequencer" to see if it is (in konsole)
<frtmonster> stdin: what are lsof and grep
<frtmonster> stdin: it did nothing, atleast it seems
<stdin> frtmonster: lsof = list open files, and grep = search for a string in text, so the command searches for "sequencer" in the output of lsof
<stdin> frtmonster: if nothing was shown, then it looks like it should be working
<frtmonster> stdin: thanks
<frtmonster> stdin: but it's not :)
<frtmonster> and that is the problem
<frtmonster> stdin: what does '|' do btw?
<Aiwuu> !kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<Kyral> KDevelop is nice for large scale projects
<stdin> frtmonster: it's a pipe, it "pipes" the output of one command in to the input of another
<frtmonster> i don't follow
<Kyral> Allow me to explain
<stdin> frtmonster: so the output of the command "lsof" is sent to the "grep" command
<Kyral> take the two commands, cat and less
<frtmonster> stdin: i see
<frtmonster> Kyral: cat and less? i lost you completely there :P
<Kyral> cat on its own prints its arguments (be it STDIN, or files) combined to STDOUT (aka the screen)
<Kyral> Someone just give him a link to Terminal For Beginners :P
<stdin> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<frtmonster> btw ugh, how can i stop the touchpad in the laptop from working?
<Kyral> That ain't it
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> can someone help me with strigi?
<maki> hi
<maki> i'm newbie :)
<luca> ok, thanks anyway :)
<maki> no
<maki> what problem you have
<maki> i maybe know the answer :)
<stdin> frtmonster: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo ? I seem to be able to play midi files with timidity
<frtmonster> stdin: i will look now
<Krishean> when an application crashes with no error message how do i find out why it crashed?
<lontra> Krishean: open it via terminal and run it
<Krishean> ah
<lontra> luca: what is your strigi problem?  i use strigi
<lontra> Krishean: it should provide some more verbosity...if not you can install a -debug package...i believe
<iamsam9895> hmm...
<dromer> I am using twinview t oa tv right now, but I can only open programs on the tv, not on my regular crt, how can I move programs between these screens?
<dromer> I mean I can open programs on both screens, but I can't move them between them
<frtmonster> stdin: synaptics says i have timidity installed
<Krishean> it says something about gtk_widget_set_colormap
<frtmonster> i mean, it was probably installed through easyubuntu
<frojnd> is there any similar program like saminisde and lc5 for linux ??
<skittles> whats the new version coming out in April?
<agracey> ubuntustudio
<frtmonster> ok timidy works stdin but not kmid
<skittles> if i get the newer version when it comes out, will i lose everything i have done so far on ubuntu? <new user 4 2weeks>
<agracey> burn it all on to dvds
<stdin> frtmonster: I think you need to set kmid up
<frtmonster> stdin: i did lsof
<frtmonster> lsof: status error on /dev/sequencer/: No such file or directory
<frtmonster> i think the problem is differnet
<frtmonster> what do you think
<lontra> skittles: no you can just upgrade
<Aattila> Hi! I cannot enable the wlan (Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN  Controller). What should i do?
<skittles> tks Lontra
<agracey> does anybody know how to install onto a sata 3.0 drive; no distros work except opensuse but I much prefer kubuntu.
<frtmonster> stdin:  there's no sequencer at all
<stdin> frtmonster: that's because it's not a directory, it's a file name, and I gor sound from kmid by doing from kmidi Settings -> MIDI Setup.. -> Timidity port 0
<agracey> Aattila: have you tried restarting
<frtmonster> ok
<agracey> for some reason it worked for me the second time I booted up
<frtmonster> stdin i did settings -> midi setup and it said "could not open midi/sequencer to get results
<frtmonster> */dev/sequencer to get info
<frtmonster> and "probably there is another program using it"
<stdin> frtmonster: did you do the modprobe part here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo#head-e460036f4a70527b15a3a18791defdf5d52b9553 ?
<frtmonster> stdin: timidy works for me
<frtmonster> stdin: kmid doesn't
<Aattila> agracey: yes, i tried many times to enable it, but it always turns on for a while, then inmediately disables
<stdin> frtmonster: it didn't as first here, until I set it to use "TiMidity TiMidity port 0 - ALSA device"
<frtmonster> stdin: i used easy ubuntu to install MIDI support
<frtmonster> maybe i'll do the modprobe thing you asked me to
<frtmonster> sec
<stdin> I didn't, I just installed TiMidi, kmidi and pmidi, that's it
<stdin> (to the easy ubuntu part)^
<frtmonster> stdin hmm, i did the modprobe commands and suddenly i can enter
<frtmonster> but i don't hear sound so i'll keep going
<frtmonster> but how did you know modprobe would do? what does it do?
<lupare> insert kernel modules
<stdin> frtmonster: in linux, we call drivers modules, so you loaded some drivers
<stdin> frtmonster: try changing the settings in kmidi now, you may have to restart timidity
<frtmonster> ok
<pyrotix> how do I make a folder appear as if it is underneath another folder in the hierarchy when it really isn't?
<lupare> symlink
<frtmonster> stdin: it works dude!
<frtmonster> great
<stdin> woo :P
<frtmonster> you know of any MIDI programs that will show me keyboard being played like kmidi?
<frtmonster> thanks
<frtmonster> haha i can finally delete windows
<pyrotix> lupare: sounds familiar. That isn't right click create new link to location right? Because that didn't work.
<frtmonster> i feel so powerful
<stdin> frtmonster: nope, I only just tried midi, to see if I could get it working :P
<frtmonster> i have a midi application with a keyboard so i can learn piano :D
<frtmonster> ok
<KaiSVK> hi all :)
<frtmonster> stdin: :P you have any idea how to make a MIDI keyboard work on linux?
<lupare> pyrotix: no it is not, I always manage to do so in console ;) ln -s source dest
<KaiSVK> I am new around here ... considering to migrate from SuSE to Kubuntu ... main point is SuSE became bloated too much for me ... and I tasted debian flavour so ... are these right reasons to migrate to Kubuntu ? :)
<stdin> frtmonster: never tried, but there is another couple steps if you don't want to have to load timidity and do the modporbe after
<agracey> frtmonster:  do you use ack or alsa
<KaiSVK> I mean ... is there something Kubuntu can give to semi-advanced user ?
<agracey> jack
<lupare> everything is better dan SuSE
<Gizmo48> any get BOSON to work?
<KaiSVK> lupare: why do you say that ? :)
<Gizmo48> anyone
<lupare> those shitty rpm's
<pyrotix> KaiSVK: apt > rpm
<agracey> everything seems smoother than in kubuntu
<lupare> .deb ftw!
<frtmonster> agracey: i don't know
<KaiSVK> lupare: I have to agree ... after I tried debian ... I have seen it on my own ...
<agracey> ok then you are using alsa
<frtmonster> stdin:  i will have to do it each time?
<pyrotix> Guys how do I create sym-links?
<lupare> debian based distro's are best, gentoo is better but too hard to get together a nice working package
<agracey> Jack is an audio server that ties together all of your audio applications and I believe it has support for midi
<frtmonster> jack is on synaptics?
<agracey> yes
<frtmonster> ok
<KaiSVK> lupare: only thing I am aware of that I will get out of rpm based SuSE/RedHat ... and I want to sell/support/propagate so called "eterprise linux solutions"
<KaiSVK> lupare: its my job
<agracey> search jack on google for a list of programs it works with
<stdin> frtmonster:  not if you do this, edit the file /etc/default/timidity (with the command "kdesu kate /etc/default/timidity") and remove the '#' from the start of the line with TIM_ALSASEQ=true on it, then edit /etc/modules (kdesu kate /etc/modules) and add snd-seq-device, snd-seq-midi, snd-seq-oss, snd-seq-midi-event, and snd-seq to it (each on a new line)
<lupare> haha lol
<frtmonster> stdin: can't i use nano?
<stdin> frtmonster: yeah, if you want :P
<frtmonster> :)
<lupare> console ftw
<KaiSVK> lupare: another thing is ... ubuntu/kubuntu just worked for me and there was nothing to play with for me last time I tried it:)
<frtmonster> stdin: i know ## makes it a comment, what does # make it?
<stdin> frtmonster: I just always give a GUI way because some people are scared of the console
<agracey> what does ftw mean, I am new around here
<pyrotix> agracey: for the win
<frtmonster> stdin: oh i'm not using kubuntu anyway
<agracey> ahh thanks
<frtmonster> stdin: i'm using xubuntu
<lupare> ftw = for the win
<pyrotix> and guys how do I create symlinks?
<frtmonster> my celeron won't handle kubuntu :o
<stdin> frtmonster: # is a comment, ## is the same, any thing after a '#' is a comment
<lupare> haha lol
<lupare> mine does
<frtmonster> i see
<lupare> Celeron M though
<frtmonster> lupare:  are u using a laptop as well
<lupare> yes ;)
<frtmonster> yea me too
<frtmonster> what laptop do you have
<stdin> pyrotix: like "ln -s /place/to/link/to link"
<KaiSVK> oki I am gonna sleep ... lupare thanx for chatty ;) GN
<lupare> ASUS A6-series
<lupare> np
<lupare> bye
<KaiSVK> lupare: tomorrow is a day of change ;)
<lupare> ok lolz
<agracey> should get a gateway convertable
<agracey> they are nice
<frtmonster> stdin: why desn't linux developers allow to do ctrl+c in the gui and then ctrl+v onto the console?
<stdin> frtmonster: because ctrl-V may mean something in a console app, just middle click to paste
<frtmonster> stdin: dude, i don't want to complain or anything but you are really making my life easy
<stdin> frtmonster: heh
<frtmonster> stdin: back in the days when i installed slackware a long time ago, people used to rtfm and kick my ass out
<frtmonster> you're handing me commands on a plate :)
#kubuntu 2007-03-13
<frtmonster> the ubuntu community is so friendly, what's up with that, why do you have so much patience :)
<agracey> is there a trick to installing on a sata 3.0 drive, the installer can't find my hdd
<frtmonster> oh middle click
<frtmonster> omg great
<Fogge> Casue we are hippies thats why
<stdin> umm, we're just nice people
* delphine cries
<lupare> \0/
<delphine> hello :)
<lupare> hellow
<delphine> wow, cool hippies :)
<agracey> sweet lets go smoke
<Fogge> I remeber configging my first slackware server when i was 13 back in 98 or so
<agracey> nvrmind that comment
* delphine would be a hippy just for the clothes
<Fogge> they were nice to me, but only cause i was so young ;D
<delphine> omg, I was old in 98
<delphine> okkkk
<agracey> i was still working in dos
<lupare> i was 10 -_-
<lupare> windows 95 :S
* stdin was 12 in '98
<Fogge> Anyone who was old enough to have internet ENTER their lives and not just be there all the time are internet "old". :)
<agracey> 10 also
<lupare> bsod everywhere
<agracey> ick
<frtmonster> i was 10
<delphine> I'm giving up, my kubuntu is letting me down.
<delphine> Fogge: can I quote you on that one?
<delphine> please please :)
<agracey> dont give up just go find a friend who came come set it up for you
<Fogge> delphine: Sure you can :D I've used that definition for ages
<lupare> *me likes recursive chmod's
<Fogge> Kids today dont know how good they have it!
<lupare> true
<SolidSource> alright anyone seen this when trying to access disc management? http://pastebin.sk/en/1060/
<frtmonster> say, they put ubuntu on OLPC?
<frtmonster> i know ubuntu is an african word, so maybe there's a correlation :p
<Fogge> I mean, sure, im just 4-5 years older than the average internet user nowadays, but those are IMPORTANT 4-5 years in the middle of the nineties when internet hit home
<delphine> agracey: I set it up myself
<delphine> but now it's letting me down
<delphine> after three months
<delphine> and i'v gotten used to it and all
<delphine> and I even was starting to use the GIMP
<Minataku> I'm 21, almost 22
<delphine> ;)
<Minataku> I experienced Pre-WWW
<frtmonster> agracey: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients) - this one?
<Minataku> I had Prodigy for a spell, the old DOS client version
<Fogge> 85 was a good year ;)
<pyrotix> stdin: ty, was reading the man page of ln, what is the difference between a hard link and a symbolic?
<delphine> Fogge: darn it, i was like... 27 in 98 ;)
<Fogge> Wow, that IS old ;)
<delphine> see ;)
<lupare> indeed -_-
<Minataku> lol
<pyrotix> I wasn'y born in 85 :(
<Fogge> You had COMPUTERS enter your life, not just internet
<lupare> 1988 ftw
<pyrotix> '91
<khirr> somebbody knows one msn client similar as WML?
<delphine> not only did internet ENTER my life, but i was COMPLETELY aware when it did :P
<delphine> Fogge: yep
<delphine> and mobile phones
<delphine> and CDs
<Fogge> There were computers when i was six or seven, but like 486 was bleeding edge
<Minataku> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/auximages/ << Check it out, I made some screencaps XD
<stdin> pyrotix: heh, now you're asking a tough question, tough to explain anyway
<pyrotix> stdin: if you don't want to answer do you know where I can look it up?
<stdin> pyrotix: I was just geting you the links :P
<lupare> stdin is too nice
<delphine> sooo. If I say kdm_greet[4559]  Can't open default user face
<stdin> pyrotix: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_Link and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<Krishean> alright, im getting this error while trying to launch amaya: Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_colormap: assertion
<Krishean> `!GTK_WIDGET_REALIZED (widget)' failed
<delphine> does anyone know what I can do against that?
<delphine> since I am an old woman and all
<lontra> anyone know if you need the kde4base-dev packages to start up kde4?
<lupare> gtk on kde, shame yourself :p
<delphine> I'm sure you youngsters can help me :)
<lupare> oh shit, you use xubuntu right?
<stdin> lontra: I doubt you'll need the -dev package
<bonbonthejon> delphine: does kdm not work?
<lontra> stdin: yeah i can't run it as a session...surprise surprise :D
<Silveira_Neto> Is someone having problem with kdelibs4c2a package? Just me?
<agracey> frtmonster: sry i walked away, yes it is
<delphine> bonbonthejon: how would I know? (and then she realizes her computer is busy doing something else just right now)
<lupare> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<agracey> there are also alot of tools that can be used with it
<bonbonthejon> delphine: can you log in with kdm, or does it not get that far?
<delphine> I log in. No problem.
<stdin> delphine: check your ~/.xsession-errors for clues
<GeorgeMoney> Earlier, i uninstalled python thinking i would not need it, but then it completely broke KDE. I then reinstalled kubuntu-desktop and everything's back to normal, except: it only detects one resolution 640x480. I am using an "ATI Technologies, Inc. Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF". Is there some driver that the original kubuntu installer had that the kubuntu-desktop package doesn't?
<delphine> stdin: will do (i'm running a memtest too, cos I have this internal error:memory corruption detected too)
<frtmonster> agracey: it's already installed, and as i just checked, it's working
<frtmonster> it kills me why linux isn't more popular considering how user friendly it has become
<bonbonthejon> GeorgeMoney: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg"
<lupare> anyone running a lamp server here?
<bonbonthejon> lupare: yeah
<stdin> GeorgeMoney: try reconfigureing your x server with, "sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<agracey> frtmonster: sweet, does the midi work now
<lupare> that can mess up your config real bad ;)
<frtmonster> yea i'm trying to get it work on something else tho
<agracey> ok
<frtmonster> agracey:  you use a midi keyboard too?
<bonbonthejon> lupare: did you have a question about lamp?
<GeorgeMoney> stdin: ok i'm there, i'll work with that for a while and say something if i screw it up :D
<agracey> no but i have before and am hoping to buy one soon
<frtmonster> what sofware for linux do you use then?
<lupare> bonbonthejon: no, I was just wondering
<frtmonster> which one are you considering buying
<stdin> GeorgeMoney: the "-phigh" limit's the questions you're asked to the driver you want (stick with the default one, "ati" i think) and the resolutions you want to use
<agracey> i am looking at the m-audio oxygen
<GeorgeMoney> stdin: all i see is tga, trident, tseng, and vesa
<GeorgeMoney> it had vesa default highlighted
<bonbonthejon> GeorgeMoney: vesa is the default
<GeorgeMoney> hmm but i dont see ati anywhere
<GeorgeMoney> am i missing a driver?
<frtmonster> agracey: i had an m audio i exchanged it
<frtmonster> i had evolution
<frtmonster> oxygen is a better choice i reckon
<tarnold> how do i install skype?
<bonbonthejon> !skype
<frtmonster> tarnold get easy ubuntu
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<agracey> i dont actually have a midi input so I need the usb
<tarnold> ive downloaded the debian package from the skype website
<frtmonster> i am using a usb as well
<bonbonthejon> frtmonster: ist not suggested to use easy ubunutu or automatix
<frtmonster> agracey what programs do you use
<bonbonthejon> GeorgeMoney: try "sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-driver-ati"
<compilerwriter> Tarnold try ekiga instead of skype.  My experience with skype is that it does not play well with Linux.
<frtmonster> bonbonthejon: why, can they screw things up?
<bonbonthejon> frtmonster: yes, they have created a lot a headaches in the past, especially when people went from dapper to edgy
<tarnold> well my grandparents have skype already
<frtmonster> i i see
<tarnold> i did it once not sure
<agracey> a mix I dont remember the names right now as they are on my desktop, it is my studio computer
<jack_> hi, when i watch a film within a website the embedded player in firefox works fine, but there is just too much white, picture too bright,how
<jack_> can i fix thta?
<frtmonster> bonbonthejon: what's the one that is coming out in april?
<agracey> I tryed to install java using synaptics and it is frozen how can I fix this
<bonbonthejon> frtmonster: feistyt
<frtmonster> ya
<agracey> it wants an input
<frtmonster> what would be the main improvements of it? you kno?
<GeorgeMoney> bonbonthejon: ok i have installed that, now should i restart or simply go back to the configure option?
<bonbonthejon> GeorgeMoney: try reconfiguring, hopefully ati will show up
<frtmonster> agracey: what program are you planning to use with your keyboard on linux?
<bonbonthejon> frtmonster: some changes, it has KDE 3.5.6, some art updates
<jack_> it is the Movie Player plugin, using xine-lib version 1.1.2
<agracey> ok well it is dinner time so peace
<stdin> ooh, I hate X
<frtmonster> bonbonthejon: then i won't need to update right? i have xubuntu, using XFCE
<bonbonthejon> frtmonster: I dont know what will change in xubuntu, this is the room for kubuntu
<frtmonster> yeah bonbonthejon but isn't feisty shared by xubuntu and kubuntu?
<GeorgeMoney> bonbonthejon: err.... it still only has the default ones :(
<bonbonthejon> frtmonster: yeah, they share a lot, if you have dapper, there are some speed improvements in edgy+, but I dont know what changes there are in xfce
<fatman2>  hello i am fatman and i weigh 400 pounds.  you can see videos of my supreme fatness at www.fatman.tk
<bonbonthejon> GeorgeMoney: i dont know, try restarting
<frtmonster> bonbonthejon: i have the latest one
<GeorgeMoney> ok brb
<stdin> GeorgeMoney: make sure you have ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal installed
<stdin> ooh, too late :P
<bonbonthejon> frtmonster: edgy? I dont know how much will change for you
<tarnold> hey can ekiga or what not interface with skype?
<bonbonthejon> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<frtmonster> bonbonthejon: then it's not too bad i used easyubuntu :p
<bonbonthejon> frtmonster: don't use that anymore, it could cause problems, ask here how to install stuff
<tarnold> i can't even get my microphone htats bult into the laptop lid to skype
<archangel_> hey how do I become root in terminal?
<Silveira_Neto> I want to install the package kdebase-dev, but it needs the package kdelibs4-dev, but it needs the package kdelibs4c2a. I have this package in version 3.5.6, but the apt wants/and don't want to install the 3.5.5. What can I do?
<bonbonthejon> !root | archangel_
<ubotu> archangel_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stdin> archangel_: sudo -s or sudo -i
<archangel_> thanks
<GeorgeMoney> bonbonthejon: I rebooted, but it is still on the bad resolution. What was that config command again?
<bashir> hey
<bashir> what package do i need to play mp3
<bonbonthejon> GeorgeMoney: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg"
<bonbonthejon> !mp3 | bashir
<ubotu> bashir: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frtmonster> bonbonthejon: ok
<GeorgeMoney> bonbonthejon: odd, now it just runs for 2 seconds and exits
<stdin> GeorgeMoney: make sure you have ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal installed and xserver-xorg-driver-all (dapper) or xserver-xorg-video-all (edgy) installed
<GeorgeMoney> hmm
<GeorgeMoney> ubuntu-standard are kernels or what?
<archangel_> I'm not allowed to copy a file to /etc/apt
<stdin> it's the standard set of packages (mostly command line stuff)
<bonbonthejon> archangel_: "sudo cp /source/file /destination/file"
<stdin> archangel_: are you using sudo?
<jack_> hi my xine plugin in firefox is way too bright, how can i fix that?
<bashir> amarok was supposed to download and install  libxine-extracodecs automatically i guess, that didnt happen, oh well if this is what i need i should be all set
<Silveira_Neto> KDE 3.5.6 are already in the official tree of Kubuntu?
<bashir> can i decrease brightness of all of kde?
<stdin> Silveira_Neto: in feisty, yeah
<GeorgeMoney> bonbonthejon: so, i had everything of that except the ubuntu-minimal, so i installed that but it still doesn't work. What i'm wondering is why it stopped working after i rebooted..
<iamedu> hi i need some help to install a wireless card
<iamedu> on kubuntu
<bashir> waht kind of wireless card?
<bonbonthejon> !wireless | iamedu
<ubotu> iamedu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iamedu> thanks, i have read some docummentation i have a broadcom 4318 card
<iamedu> i have followed a tutorial in ubuntuforums
<iamedu> but it doesn't work
<iamedu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<iamedu> that's the one
<bashir> is that an external card?
<Silveira_Neto> stdin: feisty is beta isn't?
<iamedu> nope
<iamedu> it's internal
<bashir> alpha
<|Jason8|> How do I turn on rejoin after kick in konversation?
<stdin> Silveira_Neto: actually, it's still alpha :P the beta is out on 22 Mar
<stdin> |Jason8|: you can't
<Silveira_Neto> :)
<|Jason8|> aw.  that's a bummer.
<tesuki_> hello, how does linux manage Fullscreen applications? games and such?
<stdin> |Jason8|: you would have been kicked for a reason :P
<bashir> try xchat
<iamedu> so, no one has idea how to set it up?
<iamedu> it works flawlessly on windows
<stdin> so do viruses
<Chani> I can't seem to find gpg-agent
<iamedu> haha yes
<bashir> i need to reboot
<iamedu> I really need it to work on my kubuntu
<iamedu> ok
<stdin> Chani: you mean gnupg-agent ?
<Chani> stdin: that might explain it :)
<GeorgeMoney> bonbonthejon: i found the problem, it had a secret scroll :D
<bonbonthejon> GeorgeMoney: good, you figured it out
<tarnold> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<|Jason8|> If I want to install the right repository to listen to MP3's in kubuntu, how do I do that in the Adept manager?
<tecie1980> is there a good hotkeys program out there for edgy? I'd like certain text to be inserted if I press something like ctrl-alt-R
<|Jason8|> oh hey, I figured it out
<|Jason8|> nevermind
<|Jason8|> wait.
<|Jason8|> the universe lines are already uncommented...
<GeorgeMoney> bonbonthejon: thank you! i can actually fit something completely on my screen now! :D
<bonbonthejon> GeorgeMoney: glad to help
<bonbonthejon> tecie1980: in kcontrol, under keyboard I think, you can assign macros to keystrokes
<tecie1980> thanks
<AxlRose> is anyon here very familiar with amarok
<bonbonthejon> AxlRose: whats the problem
<krawek> hi
<bonbonthejon> hi krawek
<AxlRose> bonbonthejon:  I have like 6 albums with corrupted cover art and I can't fix it
<krawek> I have a problem loading shared libraries on dapper, I get: undefined symbol: __gxx_personality_v0
<firemonkeyballz> arg... need to fix my hw clock again
<firemonkeyballz> !hwclock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hwclock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<krawek> I'm compiling a ruby extension, any idea?
<firemonkeyballz> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonbonthejon> firemonkeyballz: you using ntp?
<firemonkeyballz> thought I was
<AxlRose> bonbonthejon:  I've deleted all the conguration files and cover art caache and even tried reinstalling it
<firemonkeyballz> I installed it
<AxlRose> bonbonthejon:  but those few albums stay the same
<bonbonthejon> AxlRose: the art is probably stored in the mp3 or folder
<AxlRose> nope I looked there
<firemonkeyballz> just need to upgrade then I'll be rid of this problem
<AxlRose> bonbonthejon:  it's like it's storing these images somewhere but I can't find where
<bonbonthejon> AxlRose: in the mp3?
<AxlRose> bonbonthejon:  like embedded in?
<bonbonthejon> AxlRose: yeah
<AxlRose> bonbonthejon:  how would I know if it's doing that
<bonbonthejon> AxlRose: have you tried resaving the cover art
<AxlRose> yep
<AxlRose> bonbonthejon: yep, and it still shows the corrupted stuff
<AxlRose> bonbonthejon: even if I save it as a totally differnt picture than it should be
<bonbonthejon> AxlRose: I dont know, I would suggest asking in #amarok, but I doubt you will get an answer
<AxlRose> bonbonthejon: thanks
<p1s> hi all
<firemonkeyballz> @#$!
<firemonkeyballz> clock
<firemonkeyballz> completely locked out
<firemonkeyballz> grrr
<p1s> does anyone know a adress on the web where graphics.h are discribes
<p1s> is someone?
<jhutchins> firemonkeyballz: So, what is it you need to fix about your clock?
<firemonkeyballz> well I cant acces su
<firemonkeyballz> heh
<jhutchins> firemonkeyballz: That's ok, ubuntu is designed not to use su.
<jhutchins> firemonkeyballz: Again, what do you need to fix about your clock?
<lipe> which is the best way to install the newer version of kde ??? please ...
<stdin> lipe: are you on edgy or dapper?
<firemonkeyballz> umm I kant use any version of su
<firemonkeyballz> aka sudo
<lipe> stdin: dapper
<firemonkeyballz> kesudo
<firemonkeyballz> ....
<stdin> lipe: kde 3.5.6 is only available on edgy, if you want it, you'll have to upgrade to edgy
<lipe> stdin: is it safe ?
<stdin> lipe: edgy? yeah, it's stable
<firemonkeyballz> stdin Im trying to upgrade to edgy
<lipe> stdin: so, what should i do to upgrade it ?
<firemonkeyballz> and this is in the way
<lipe> stdin: please :)
<stdin> follow the guide
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<lipe> stdin: thx u very much
<lipe> stdin: and... after it .. how can i install kde ?
<firemonkeyballz> I realy cant do that at the moment
<firemonkeyballz> hello
<firemonkeyballz> I cant use su
<stdin> lipe: you just add the repo from kubuntu.org
<firemonkeyballz> sudo
<stdin> errors?
<lipe> oh, ok !
<firemonkeyballz> or even kde's version
<firemonkeyballz> yea
<lipe> stdin: thx u very much !
<lipe> stdin: is it a good idea ?
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: what errors?
<firemonkeyballz> su returned with errors
<stdin> lipe: edgy? or kde 3.5.6?
<firemonkeyballz> in konsole
<firemonkeyballz> and in kde
<lipe> stdin: both ...
<jhutchins> firemonkeyballz: Turn it left twice, then three times to the right.
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: it doesnt specify what errors?
<stdin> lipe: they are both good :)
<firemonkeyballz> har har
<jhutchins> firemonkeyballz: If you want us to guess, that's as good an answer as you'll get.
<firemonkeyballz> its a time stamp error
<firemonkeyballz> verry bad time stamp error
<chavo> firemonkeyballz, paste it in pastebin
<lipe> stdin: thxu very much ! :)
<jhutchins> firemonkeyballz: In that case, turn it off and on again three times, real fast.
<lipe> stdin: GOD bless u !! cya ! thx u
<stdin> :)
<c0nv1ct> jhutchins: shouldnt he use windex on something too?
<chavo> while tapping your heals together of course
<jhutchins> Yeah, he should spray windex liberally into the power supply fan while it's running.
<jhutchins> Sometimes it helps if you jerk the plug in and out of the wall socket as quick as you can.
<firemonkeyballz> chavo... I dont think I can print the screen to paste bin
<firemonkeyballz> oi
<jhutchins> firemonkeyballz: Can you type?
<firemonkeyballz> dude you guys need sleep
<firemonkeyballz> Im saying in the GUI
<firemonkeyballz> i get errors
<firemonkeyballz> and in konsole I get timestamp errors
<jhutchins> firemonkeyballz: Point is, if you don't tell us WHAT SPECIFIC ERRORS you're getting, you're just wasting screen space.
<jhutchins> Although we're psychic, we're not going to waste our powers trying to figure out which error it is.
<firemonkeyballz> umm dude im spelling it out clearly
* Jucato thinks it's "timestamp to far into the future"  erro
<Jucato> error*
<firemonkeyballz> im sure you know what a time stamp error does
<firemonkeyballz> hrm someone is catching on
<firemonkeyballz> use your noodle or get some sleep
<firemonkeyballz> oh yea thats right you dont like helping me
<Jucato> firemonkeyballz: have you tried rebooting? sometimes it works... there's a sudo command to fix that but I forgot what
<jhutchins> Right, I'm outa here.
<stdin> firemonkeyballz: sudo -k or sudo -K ?
<tom_> need help getting my media player to work
<Jucato> ah there! what stdin said
<firemonkeyballz> nothing dude
<Jucato> tom_: which media player? and what's the problem?
<firemonkeyballz> no temp login to root period
<tom_> i dont have one i quess i cant play any vidieos
<Jucato> tom_: Kaffeine is used to play videos. what kind of videos?
<tom_> i just installed kubuntu on my comp
<khirr> whats the diferent between edgy and dapper?
<Jucato> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Jucato> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<tom_> like flash
<Jucato> tom_: ah. that's different :)
<Jucato> !flash | tom_
<ubotu> tom_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<tom_> its used on windows side alot i quess just not on linux
<Jucato> tom_: of course it's used here. but you have to install the codec
<Jucato> err sorry plugin
<tom_> i was told there was something i had to install but cant rember what
<Jucato> tom_: read the first link above (RestricteFormats)
<tom_> ok  can u guide me where to get it
<KrAmMeR> how do i get amarok to use another sound card that I have?  and not the default one that it picks...
<n8k99> tom_ you download the flash player/plugin from adobe
<tom_> kk thank u
<KrAmMeR> its set in kmix as the one I want....
<jjesse> what's the easiest way to resize an ntfs partition?
<stdin> jjesse: derangement, check the disk, then use gparted from a live cd
<jjesse> stdin: i tried from a feisty boot disk and couldnt
<stdin> jjesse: I'd try edgy, or dapper. fiesty isn't exactly stable
<jjesse> stdin: can i repartition under edgy and then use a live fiesty disk to install, and yes i know feisty isn't too stable
<stdin> jjesse: yeah, you can do that
<Ash-Fox> Great... blacklist the  ipv6 module to stop kde from having issues and now firefox doesn't want to work because ipv6 is blacklisted
<tarnold> my laptop mic thats built in isn't working and Ive tried running skype, and would try to record something but not sure if any defualt recording features is included by default would some one know?
<jjesse> stdin: from the command line jsut type gparted?
<firemonkeyballz> man... why does a software clock have to be standard?
<firemonkeyballz> well im upgrading now so
<stdin> jjesse: yeah, that or qtparted (from the kubuntu disk)
<firemonkeyballz> doesnt matter
<firemonkeyballz> finally upgrading
<jjesse> currently using a dapper install
<firemonkeyballz> !!!
<firemonkeyballz> jjesse
<firemonkeyballz> get easyubuntu
<firemonkeyballz> trust me
<firemonkeyballz> and upgrade
<firemonkeyballz> this clock problem is crippling
<Ash-Fox> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<tarnold> whats the clock problem?
<jhutchins_lt> tarnold: You're supposed to guess.
<jhutchins_lt> You know, the clock problem!
<Jucato> it's not a clock problem though... he can't change the clock time/date because of a sudo timestamp problem..
<tarnold> how do i delete something i made in contact
<tarnold> iv hit delete 6 times now
<newtoubuntu> hi
<tarnold> so much for permenant deleation
<user__> Hello
<tarnold> huh
<newtoubuntu> I am back after a couple of frustrating days
<newtoubuntu> I was able to upgrade my ubuntu from dapper to edgy
<newtoubuntu> but I have some issues
<khirr> is there some problem with kopte 0.12.3
<newtoubuntu> when I go to the tty# I only see some green lines going across (as if my video wouldn't work(
<khirr> i cant see all my contact list
<newtoubuntu> anybody willing to help?
<newtoubuntu> and by the way my whole kubuntu side of the machine totally doesn't work
<newtoubuntu> it is as if it wouldn't exist
<jhutchins_lt> newtoubuntu: Sorry to say it, but it might be easier to do a "clean install" of Edgy rather than try to fix everything.  Did you try the vide fix?
<jhutchins_lt> !video fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins_lt> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<newtoubuntu> thanks
<firemonkeyballz> http://pastebin.ca/392745
<newtoubuntu> I will try that
<me2win> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<firemonkeyballz> the results
<newtoubuntu> jhutchins_lt: thank you very much
<newtoubuntu> jhutchins_lt: I will be trying that
<firemonkeyballz> think im safe
<firemonkeyballz> rebooting
<pyrotix> what kernel does 6.10 use?
<stdin> 2.6.17-11
<PollyO> Is the next version of Kubuntu due out April?
<stdin> yep, Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<bonbonthejon> !feisty | PollyO
<ubotu> PollyO: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<archangel_> is this command right.....   sudo apt-get install easyubuntu
<PollyO> I can boot with the new version that is being tested but not the older version (6.10)
<Jucato> !easyubuntu | archangel_
<ubotu> archangel_: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<firemonkeyballz> well im back
<firemonkeyballz> that can only mean one thing
<KrAmMeR> can anyone help me with my sound cards?
<compilerwriter> dromer Have you gotten anywhere with your ssh stuff?
<firemonkeyballz> wweeeeee
<firemonkeyballz> using orginal ati drivers
<firemonkeyballz> hehe
<ubuntu> hi
<firemonkeyballz> smoother gears
<firemonkeyballz> weee
<ubuntu> you it colombia
<compilerwriter> dromer this will get you up and running XDMCP:  http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Xming
<ubuntu> hello   colombia ?
<ubuntu> alguien de colombia
<ubuntu> quien habla espaol ?
<Jucato> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> ok
<firemonkeyballz> :P on edgy
<ubuntu> espaol
<K-Ryan> Hey guys
* K-Ryan watches a tumbleweed blow by...
<archangel_> tom_:  #easyubuntu
<tom_> cool thanks
<archangel_> click on it
<tom_> got it thanks
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, neat package I found while drifting around the universe. Run "sudo apt-get install cmatrix" then type cmatrix
<K-Ryan> Runs the console from the matrix, I love it =)
<marc> hi
<marc> allo
<marc> need help
<K-Ryan> With?
<marc> whit putty
<firemonkeyballz> hehe got my ati controll
<firemonkeyballz> :P
<marc> hu
<marc> my english is not good
<marc> and
<K-Ryan> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<marc> i new in ubumtum
<K-Ryan> What language do you speak?
<marc> french
<K-Ryan> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu> spanihs
<firemonkeyballz> <<--- has official ati drivers :PP
<K-Ryan> They make a linux driver don't they?
<K-Ryan> I had 'em, but then I swapped out my Ati 9800 for a GeForce 6600
<firemonkeyballz> cant imagine installing edgy with out easyubuntu
<firemonkeyballz> heh
<sstchur> is it common that super karamba crashes / causes systems to be unstable?  I seem to have a lot of problems with it
<Jucato> depends on the superkaramba theme
<khirr> some knows the kmerlin repository?
<sstchur> Jucato: I'm not that familiar w/ the program... what themes are known to have issues?
<Jucato> not really sure. some themes just don't work as well as others
<gekko_> Hullo...
<K-Ryan> Hi there
<gekko_> Nifty, actually somebody awake :)
<K-Ryan> Yeah, just changing the color of my clock...
<K-Ryan> Believe me, people are awake, it's just they aren't glued to the chat.
<gekko_> augh, okay, I just right now started out witha new install of Kubuntu, trying to figure out stuff... and when but right now the Kubuntu help forums are offline due to maintenance?! XD
<K-Ryan> Whacha trying to do?
<gekko_> lucky lucky :)
<gekko_> trying to find a way to make ati x600 graphics work on my laptop
<K-Ryan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gekko_> oh neat
<K-Ryan> I used the walkthroughs and I got my 9800 working.
<K-Ryan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<gekko_> I'm really new to this whole thing, so sorry if I come up with stupid questions :)
<K-Ryan> It's okay, we were all new at one point.
<K-Ryan> I distinctly remember it for one, not that I'm an expert or anything I still have my share of questions.
<gekko_> Right now I'm trying my luck with a dual boot system... and I'd just tinker about myself, but I'm scared to destroy my windows
<ubuntu> hablo espaol
<K-Ryan> !espanol
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<K-Ryan> de nada ;)
<K-Ryan> gekko_ I myself run Kubuntu and XP
<K-Ryan> No problems, conflicts, etc.
<K-Ryan> You can't really do too much to your Windows unless you mean to.
<K-Ryan> At worst you would format it when installing Kubuntu...
<K-Ryan> But you're past that stage.
<gekko_> That's what I thought... but a good while ago I ran a dualboot with win xp and open SuSE... and one day to the next the bootloader was kinda gone, nothing worked anymore
<K-Ryan> A missing boot loader doesn't mean your stuff is gone
<K-Ryan> Just means you need a new boot loader
<RadiantFire> its fun and exciting
<K-Ryan> I had trouble like that myself once, and I ended up reinstalling Windows due to lack of knowledge.
<RadiantFire> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mbr count=1 bs=512
<RadiantFire> and then you reinstall grub
<K-Ryan> You have a live cd?
<RadiantFire> actually wouldn't you write it to the start of your partition
<RadiantFire> er, disk
<K-Ryan> I beg your pardon?
<RadiantFire> I've had cases were grub refused to install
<RadiantFire> sometimes you have to zero out the mbr
<RadiantFire> if you dd the first 512 bytes of your master disk, it will usually work after
<K-Ryan> Never had that issue, I just had to put Grub on my primary
<gekko_> ah that was a decent while ago, had less clue than today ;)
<RadiantFire> i had a friend, grub got stuck in some kind of loop
<RadiantFire> it would reboot his computer over and over again instead of booting
<RadiantFire> I think in the end we used the xp disk mbrfix command or something, and then reinstalled grub overtop
<morvok> dd of the mbr should be abit less than 512b if I remember correctly.
<K-Ryan> Well good luck with everything gekko_ and don't be afraid to ask around in here. I've got to go now =)
<RadiantFire> morvok: is it? I thought the mbr was 512 bytes
<K-Ryan> Catch you guys on the flip side.
<RadiantFire> thats something you'd want to get right though, losing your partition table from writting to many bytes is never good
<morvok> RadianFire: I believe is somewhere around like 468 because of other things to do around the mbr, I found the best way is a dos floppy and running 'fdisk mbr'
<archangel_> does suse have a channel?
<Jucato> archangel_: #suse
<Jucato> or #opensuse not sure which is correct
<archangel_> suse didnt work for me
<archangel_> thanks man
<gekko_> hum, can anybody help me with my ati graphics problem please?
<morvok> gekko: whats up?
<firemonkeyballz> gekko whvat version of ubuntu
<KrAmMeR> yea im trying to grahics card workin right too
<KrAmMeR> a higher resolution
<morvok> ?
<alx__> somebody knows if can I install photoshop in my computer, i have installed kubuntu?!!
<KrAmMeR> i know my video card has higher resolutions, but its not available to go to them
<morvok> Krammer: I know the difficult way (for newbs) to do it.. just add modes "resolution" about 6 times in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hayden_> can anyone recommend a good s/ftp client for kde?
<morvok> in the screens section.
<KrAmMeR> lol k
<chavo> hayden_, konqueror works nicely
<KrAmMeR> lemme look at it
<alx__> somebody knows if can I install photoshop in my computer, i have installed kubuntu?!!
<morvok> krammer: look for SubSection "display" below depth #, for each instants add modes "rosolution".
<morvok> such that: modes "800x600"
<KrAmMeR> yea i see it now
<KrAmMeR> whats after 1024x768
<KrAmMeR> lol i cant remember
<morvok> such that: modes "1600x1200 1024x 768 800x600 "
<morvok> such that: modes "1600x1200 1024x768 800x600 "
<jpgomez> anyone can help me to configura a Genius VideoCAM NB
<skarface> KrAmMeR: probably 1280x1024
<morvok> krammer: make sure to make a backup.. becuase it will fail if you don't have auxilary modes.
<KrAmMeR> k
<morvok> if all else fails you can boot into safe mode and move the backup back to running config.  than log back on and gimme sh**
<morvok> :0
<pete__> does anybody here know much about wine?
<KrAmMeR> haha
<skarface> it lowers cholesterol
<morvok> bad hangover..
<pete__> ok heres what i need to know...
<scotty> Okay, I've got a bit of a problem. Sometimes the touchpad on my laptop just seems to quit working. Like the pointer won't respond to my movements, and when I try to click it won't work. Has anyone experienced anything like this? How can I remedy it? It's really annoying. Sometimes I have to boot my computer 5-6 times because my touchpad isn't responsive.
<pete__> i applied the emulated desktop, but it is to small to fit the configuration program, so i can't apply any changes.  which conf file should i look at to remedy the problem??
<KrAmMeR> do i have to log off and back on to see it?
<pete__> i already looked at the one in /usr/bin/wineconf (i am pretty sure)
<morvok> krammer: after changes save everything and reset the X server using ctrl+alt+backspace.  if the screen doesn't come back, reboot into safe mode and copy the original file back to its place.
<morvok> krammer: after that we can go through the logs...
<orange__> how do i recursively delete a directory?
<morvok> ?
<Chani> orange__: rm -r? but, uh, dopn't blame me if you delete something important :)
<morvok> don't you have to -rf for directorys?
<orange__> i wantg to delete home/orange/.wine
<Jucato> orange__: you can delete that from Konqueror
<orange__> and do a fresh install
<firemonkeyballz> orange you mean like deltree?
<orange__> i get access denied when tryin to empty recycle bin
<firemonkeyballz> umm dont delete the recycle bin folder
<orange__> for a flash.cfg file (i was installing flash professional 8 (not the player))
<orange__> jus leave it in bin for ever?
<firemonkeyballz> delete its conntents
<firemonkeyballz> not the folder
<orange__> when u say contents u mean?
<firemonkeyballz> what is in side
<firemonkeyballz> the folder
<orange__> the method i used to install flash was very 'branchy'
<firemonkeyballz> well i gotta go take care of my health
<firemonkeyballz> so
<orange__> k cya
<orange__> i got java hw to finish- handle this flash thing later
<pete__> is there a comprable
<pete__> program to wine that does mac instead
<pete__> ?
<NightBird> pete__: yes
<morvok> pete_: thats takes alot of power when running on a i86..
<pete__> well i guess its worth a shot... maybe : /
<NightBird> er... wait... you want a program to run a windows program on mac?
<morvok> pete_: what do you want to run?
<NightBird> or a program to run mac programs?
<pete__> mac program on linux
<pete__> i couldnt get itunes going thru wine so i want to try the mac version
<morvok> on a mac or x86?
<pete__> x86
<NightBird> pete__, I don't know of any attempts to get mac programs to run on linux
<pete__> well, its probably hopeless, but ill give it a shot
<morvok> pete_: don't they make an itunes for windows? you would be better off to stay with something built on an x86 arch.
<NightBird> besides, wine has been under development for many years... and x86 mac has been around not very far...
<pete__> yeah of course, but i turned desktop emulation on and now i cant reconfigure wine....
<cube> help: i have two HD one with XP primary and the other one is brand new, when im trying to install kubuntu, it crashes before it opens the partioner, any idea why this is happening?
<morvok> cube: did you run the memtest?
<cube> no i didnt
<Number7> Hi room
<cube> do i need to..
<cube> =/
<morvok> cube: I have had that failure.. (with a different linux) windows runs fine, linux hates the memory. :)
<morvok> cube: no harm in checking anyways.
<cube> ok ill do that then,
<cube> thanks
<Number7> I'm abit new here can you folks introduce yourselfs?
<morvok> hi, I am Morvok.
<mjunx> I am who am
<NightBird> Number7: there are 330 of us, and not all are present...
<mjunx> ;p
<Number7> Nice to meet you :-)
<NightBird> Number7: I'm the goddamn batman
<mjunx> nah, you're the car from mcgyver (sp)
<bournenameless> 330 saying hello
<mjunx> at least you are now, change your nick ;p
<NightBird> mjunx. ssh... don't let him know that
<mjunx> a flood of massive proportions!
<NightBird> wait... is that the name of the car?
<Number7> *chuckles*
<mjunx> nightrider I think it is
* NightBird has no idea
<mjunx> hmm, I don't remember
<NightBird> I got my nickname from somewhere else
<NightBird> and even now I'm starting to use a new nickname
<Number7> NightWing?
<mjunx> your first name must be mozilla
<mjunx> *rimshot*
<NightBird> something more appropriate for my personality
<Number7> Anyone here into coding in python?
<carutsu> scuse me how do i install Qt 4.2?
<CaptainApathy> Number7: I loath python
<KrAmMeR> yea i think i did something wrong haha
<KrAmMeR> it just went blank
<Number7> CaptainApathy: Do you? What do you like then?
<Jucato> carutsu: install the libqt4 stuff
<CaptainApathy> Number7: practically every other language I've used... except Java...
<Jucato> let's not get into a this language vs. that language thing in here
<KrAmMeR> i had to go to the backup file
<morvok> krammer: that usually means the settings were out of range of the monitor.
<CaptainApathy> C, C++, D, Lisp, asm, php...
<KrAmMeR> when i made the backup, the file turned to xorg.conf~
<Number7> Jucato: I'm a beginner programmer so I was looking for a python master to lend me their ear
<Jucato> Number7: btw, there's a new channel called #ubuntu-programming you might want to look at
<KrAmMeR> and there was no xorg.conf
<morvok> krammer: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old.. should give some insight on what happened.
<Jucato> Number7: then probably #python too
<CaptainApathy> at least in comparison.... but the real question you need to ask is what do you want is it you are wanting to do?
<CaptainApathy> yeah, #python will have people that will help you
<carutsu> Jucato: isnt there a metapakage?
<Number7> yeah, good idea
<Jucato> carutsu: not that I'm aware of. Qt4 is very modular (split up) in Kubuntu
<morvok> bed time for me.. night all
<unix_infidel> wb Dr_willis
<KrAmMeR> hmm cant really see anything in there
<KrAmMeR> i think i made the backup file wrong
<lahcen> hi guys
<Number7> hello
<lahcen> i got a little problem here with kxdocker
<Number7> speak away
<matrix> hi, i need some backup advice. i want to have my pictures on an external hard disk and mirrored on another one. my laptop hard disk is too small to store all of them and i want the secound copy for backup
<lahcen> i installed it v1.1.4 and the resources and all i need
<matrix> do you think that sounds reasonable and what tools do i use? unison??
<lahcen> but when i run it and run the mouse over it, there is a black background
<hatta> matrix, I'd just use rsync
<matrix> hatta: does it store log files of sync sessions? so just in case i would reinstall linux or attach the usb disks to another machine would it still be able to sync or have to recreate those diff/log/files?
<hatta> no, it doesn't keep versions
<Number7> *groans* I just tried joing python IRC channel and I have to be idenified before they let me on
<hatta> rsync is really good at copying a tree from one host to another
<hatta> with checksums for verification
<lahcen> i read on a post that i should turn on composite, so ii installed it and configured xorg.conf
<lahcen> Any Ideas????
<Songwind> exit
<Songwind> sorry, wrong window
<Number7> *shakes head* sorry lahcen
<kouran> hello. when i click 'adminstrator mode', for example on monitor settings, all i get is a blank box with the red border around it. how do i get the settngs back..?
<ari> hi. i'm having some trouble with installing beryl. could someone help me please !?!
<Number7> ari: what's your problem? maybe someone can help
<kouran> hello. when i click 'adminstrator mode', for example on monitor settings, all i get is a blank box with the red border around it. how do i display the settngs again..?
<lahcen> ari: did you check this post :http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<Hirvinen> !ask | ari
<ubotu> ari: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jucato> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ari> i read a tutorial and i installed it like the tutorial said but when i type beryl in konsole, it gives me some error message and the computer doesn't work anymore
<Number7> there ya go :-)
<CaptainApathy> ari, what kind of error?
<CaptainApathy> er.... yeah... that or ask in #beryl :P
<lahcen> ari, paste is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ari> Failed to open device, checking for nvidia
<ari> nvidia present
<kouran> can anyone help me? :|
<CaptainApathy> another good resource for beryl related questions..
<CaptainApathy> kouran, is there an administrator button?
<lahcen> Kouran: did it work fine before?
<kouran> there is. but like i said, when i click it, no settings come up. yes it worked fine before
<kouran> i recently installed beryl. i thought that might be it, but i switched back to kdesktop, and the [roblem persisted
<kouran> problem*
<ari> lahcen: i havent read this beryl installation wiki. i actually read one in french
<CaptainApathy> is there a popup asking for the super user password?
<kouran> no
<kouran> strangely..
<CaptainApathy> hm.... have you exited and then brought it back up?
<lahcen> ari: I found that wiki pretty extensive on installing beryl
<kouran> thats odd.... it works now :|
<kouran> sorry for wasting your time heh
<lahcen> kouran: ohhhh, I have the same problem on sabayon when running beryl,
<lahcen> kouran: it happens once in a while
<ari> well the reason why i read one in french that might not be as complete as one in english is because french is my first language and i dont want to make any stupid mistake becaude i misunderstood something...
<KrAmMeR> ok  im going to give it another try
<dospro> excuse me, is there anyone who can help me please?
<Number7> understandable
<Number7> ari
<lahcen> ari, your english looks fine from what i see
<lahcen> ari, mais je te comprends
<kouran> anyone use swat to configure samba? i can get into swat. anyone help?
<Number7> dospro: ask away
<kouran> cant*
<dospro> i have a problem trying to install kubuntu amd64
<dospro> i put the DVD in
<dospro> then
<dospro> a menu appears
<ari> it's because i'm making some effort to express myself properly...and i'm not sure i'll understand as well in english most of the computer-related-complicated words
<dospro> there i choose start/install kubuntu
<dospro> then the kubuntu logo appears
<KrAmMeR> it looks like that worked
<dospro> and a bar goes and returns
<lahcen> very understandable, ari
<dospro> it stays like that a big time
<dospro> until some error messages appear
<dospro> after that
<dospro> moving there and that i got into the languaje selection screen
<dospro> i mean, i overpassed the errors
<Number7> what's the message?
<dospro> i dont rememeber
<dospro> anyway
<KrAmMeR> hmm
<dospro> i only rememebr this message
<KrAmMeR> it still doesn't like the resolution i putin the xorg.conf file
<KrAmMeR> i mean "list"
<dospro> dma_expiry_xxxx=0xFF
<dospro> that happens with must distros in my pc
<KrAmMeR> the x session came back...but nothing in the option to make it a higher resolution
<dospro> i cant overpass that error
<matrix> which program writes comments directly into my jps instead of storing hidden info files in the same directory?
<Number7> ehhh.... what kind of computer do you have?
<Number7> like the motherboard, the chipset
<dospro> what do you want to know?
<dospro> aahh ok
<ari> another thing that is quite strange to me. i have a graphic card nvidia geforce4 and some places say (says ?!?) that beryl won't work on my computer bot some other places say that it will...
<dospro> its an ASUS motherboard K8N4--E Deluxe
<dospro> with an AMD64 cpu 3000+
<dospro> SATA HDD
<dospro> ATI Radeon x300 PCI express
<dospro> waht else do you need? 1024 MB RAM
<KrAmMeR> gah now that the x session is reset all those sounds are back
<Number7> hmmm... who's the manufactor?
<Number7> dell, hp, gateway?
<dospro> manufactor? me
<dospro> jajaja
<Number7> ahhh
<KrAmMeR> should it look like this?
<KrAmMeR> Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<lahcen> ari: I am not sure whether it will work or not, but i suggest reserching a little more and give it a try!!
<KrAmMeR> theres more of a space after modes
<dospro> what does this dma_timer_expiry=0xFF really means?
<dospro> and well, why do i have to move a lot of things to make kubuntu get into this error instead of the first ones
<Number7> dospro: I'ma fraid that goes outside of my knowedge, and since you said this bug happens on alot of distros, I have to assume it's a general problem with GNU Linux
<ari> well thanks a lot lahcen. i'll search and if i have some other questions i'll probably come back
<Number7> It would help if you can write down the those other error messages
<Number7> I would recommened that you file a bug report with...
<dx11101> how do you install XGL and Compiz in Kubuntu edgy eft?
<Number7> oh... who do we send hardware related bug reports to in ubuntu?
<dospro> form my point of view it seems to be, as you said, a general GNU Linux problem but with some SATA hdd
<lahcen> on va etre ici mon ami
<lahcen> ari
<dospro> because i havent had this problem using other hard drive disks
<ari> :) youppi, j'ai un alli !!!
<dospro> jajaja i dont know
<intelikey> Sorry, user $USER may not run sudo on $LOCALHOST
<dospro> well, anyway i will see what i can do
<lahcen> d'acord ari, je dois y aller maintenent
<dospro> if you ever want to report a bug, try this one
<dospro> jajaja
<lahcen> au revoir, ari
<Number7> dospro: yeah, I would write down the error messages, make a list of your hardware,a nd file a bug report with ubuntu team
<dospro> beacuse searching over google i have seen some others have the same problem
<ari> a bientot j'espere !!!
<dospro> yep, thanks
<lahcen> a bientot
<Number7> glad I could be of some help
<Number7> try this
<Number7> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<intelikey> just out of curiosity what was the error ?
<Number7> they have an IRC channel #ubuntu-bugs
<dospro> that may help
<ari> i'm gonna have to leave, thanks a lot to you !!!
<ari> bye
<intelikey> dospro just out of curiosity what was the error ?
<dospro> dma_timer_expiry=0xff
<dospro> thats the only thing i remember of the messege
<dospro> and well
<dospro> its not just a normal error message
<dospro> this message repeats and repeats
<ExpositionOfEvil> HEY!
<dospro> until
<dospro> you turn the PC off
<intelikey> it's trying to force dma on some deivce that is not accepting it...
<intelikey> 0xff would be.....   maybe audio chip ?
<ExpositionOfEvil> anyone here programs in c++?? If so I wondering how do I use "#include ..."
<dospro> #include is just that... tu include something
<dospro> audio chip?
<ExpositionOfEvil> hmm
<dospro> waht relation could it be
<intelikey> # is not a comment in c++ ?     i'm not a coder
<dospro> for me it has more relation to the hard drive disk
<Number7> include what?
<Jucato> ExpositionOfEvil: ##c++ please or #ubuntu-programming
<ExpositionOfEvil> #include <blah.h>
<ExpositionOfEvil> awesome thanks
<ExpositionOfEvil> jucato
<dospro> maybe beacuase just before the message it says somethink like sda1
<Number7> yeah I answer your question in ubuntu-programming jucato
<intelikey> dospro i'm only guessing about the audio device.   maybe something else, i was trying to recall the hardware nomination
<Jucato> intelikey: no. # as a single-line comment indicator is sh only :)
<dospro> ExpositionOfEvil if you want to know about C++ you can ask me
<intelikey> Jucato and perl and python and...
<Jucato> intelikey: ok... don't know python or perl :)
<dospro> for comments in C++ we use // od /*...*/
<intelikey> yes i remember seeing /* comments no that you mention it */
<Jucato> C++ uses both // and /* */. C can only use /* */
<Jucato> anyway...
<dospro> yep thats it
<dospro> whatever
<dospro> well, im going to try to install kubuntu amd64 in another hdd which doenst have this problem... at least meanwhile
<intelikey> dospro 0xff should be pcmcia hardware
<dospro> but at the beggining i desactivate pcmcia hardware
<dospro> at least i think i do
<intelikey> well the search i ran on the addressing came back to pcmcia
<intelikey> feel free to dubble check me on that
<kouran> how do i make the adept notifier start...? i accidently clicked 'dont start'...
<dospro> jaja
<dospro> by the way
<jack_> hi whats the easiest way to install a java plugin and all its dependencies for firefox?
<dospro> maybe this has no solution but im going to ask anyway
<dospro> jack_ try using the repositories for firefox plugins
<dospro> to install java just go to sun web and follow the instructions
<seven11> what file browser are you gays using. i just got dolphin and i like it better than konqueror
<intelikey> mc
<dospro> for me the best is Firefox
<dospro> any way i was with the question
<kouran> how do i make the adept notifier start...? i accidently clicked 'dont start'...
<seven11> intelikey: :)
<intelikey> you asked
<intelikey> :)
<dospro> in a kubuntu distro i had in another hdd an accident happened
<jack_> dospro do you mean search for it in e.g. synaptic? i did download the rpm, but there is a lot of missing dependencies, thats why i ask
<dospro> i dont know why but itried to uninstall gcc-4.0 to isntall gcc-2.4
<intelikey> 3.4 ?
<dospro> jack_: no, i mean the kubuntu package administrator
<dospro> yep, you know programmers crazyness
<dospro> anywayt
<dospro> i dont know why MOST if not all of the packages uninstalled
<dospro> i mean, firefox, konqueror, everything
<dospro> kate, nano, vi, etc etc
<dospro> i dont know why everything uninstalled
<dospro> it was kindo FRUSTRATING
<jack_> dospro: sorry i really dont know, so like sourceforge?where can i find which i need etc?
<guest__> hi
<Skuller> yay..guys i figured out why the Ktorrent was crashin every 2 hours....the 'infowidget' plugin was the crook...disabling it makes everything run sweet
<dospro> jack_: the only helpfull thing i can tell you is to go to Sun's web page and follow the instructions....wait, let me put the link
<guest__> anybo
<dospro> http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<guest__> plz put it here
<jack_> ok, do you know how i could get such an x button that clears the address bar like in konqueror?
<dospro> well, talking about my frustatin problem, is there any way to go back with my other kubuntu sistem?
<intelikey>    http://pastebin.ca/392872  dospro
<jack_> thx dospro
<dospro> whats that for?
* Skuller wonders where this channel's server is located
<dospro> your welcom
<intelikey> dospro if it will boot just run   sudo apt-get isntall *ubuntu-desktop   < where * can be x e or k  if you don't want venella ubuntu-destkop
<intelikey> dospro that was a test to see what might depend on gcc   nothing does by default really.
<jack_> dospro: thanks i have been there, so i really need to install all the dependencies manually
<dospro> well, guees what, even apt-get got uninstalled
<dospro> that may be an option
<dospro> jack_: sorry i couldn't help you more
<intelikey> dospro you must have selected something besides gcc*   libc6 maybe  :)
<jack_> dospro: no thats cool thanks
<dospro> maybe
<dospro> maybe by trying to uninstall gcc 4-0 some other packages were also put to uninstall
<intelikey> zlib1g maybe.   both of those will pretty much take the whole system with them.
<dospro> i remember seeing lot of packages with the "Remove" thing
<intelikey> should have only been three
<dospro> and i thought it was the entire gcc package so i could install the new one
<intelikey> hehhe you'll not soon repete that mistake   (:
<intelikey> that's one reason i never use a gui package manager...
<kouran> gah i hate the nvidia settings applet..
<intelikey> of course another reason is because i'm never in a gui...
<dospro> jajajajajaja
<dospro> you always use a console?
<intelikey> yeah
<bill57785> ok, I'm having some trouble
<intelikey> well.  loosely defined "alwasys" i do,   as long as that doesn't include the very infrequent game now and then.
<bill57785> my linux partition ran out of space while I was using it, and when I tried to delete something off of the hard drive, Kubuntu froze up
<Number7> hmm..
<dospro> i try to get use to the console, but sometimes i do really like guis
<bill57785> I restarted, and then everytime I tried to log in, it would reload the log in screen
<intelikey> cause you were trying to move it to trash not actual delete
<kouran> sounds like you have totally zero space left for the os to do anything
<bill57785> well anyways, I tried everything, and for some reason even recovery mode wouldn't work
<intelikey> drop to a console and rm your trash can
<dospro> and when i started with linux  i remember always using apt-get, apt-file, etc but when i discover the package administrator...
<bill57785> so I went into Windows, and added some space to the partition
<dospro> i will never trust itagain
<intelikey> eeeek
<jack_> dospro: should i install it to /usr/local/bin?
<bill57785> now I get an error 17 with grub (which means it can't load the partition)....I've read that if you repartition with linux, it will fix it
<jack_> dospro: the java
<Skuller> kouran: how to access the nvidia settings applet?
<bill57785> so I'm running off of a DSL LiveCD because my Ubuntu LiveCd is at school
<intelikey> bill57785 looks to me like you are in for a reload.
<dospro> jack: yep, thats a good option
<dospro> no wait
<dospro> jack: i think that you shopuld install it on /usr/bin
<dospro> well, at least that is more global
<kouran> how do you check out much space is left on your disks? kde..
<bill57785> well I know once I get my Ubuntu LiveCD I can fix it....but I've been sick, and I might not be going to school tomorrow
<kouran> like in wondows, my computer... whats the comparable thing in kde?
<intelikey> kouran konsole df
<kouran> thanks. is there a gui version it? :P
<intelikey> there is some gui pointy clicky thingy   but i don't know whet it is
<intelikey> you may want   df -h
<intelikey> -h == human readable
<kouran> i figured as much hehe
<kouran> anyone else? is there a gui way of checking diskspace?
<intelikey> hey   -h means help on some things..
<dospro> is kubuntu amd64 as buggy as it is said?
<dospro> or is it just a bad rumor?
<kouran> true, but when i saw the sizes in MB then i realised :P
<Skuller> kouran: can you please tell me how to access the nvidia settings applet?
<intelikey> it's like the old tobacco.    half and half
<jack_> dospro: thanks
<dx11101> can someone please help me get compiz working
<dospro> jack: hope it was usefull
<kouran> skuller, you've got the drivers installed right?
<dospro> jajajaj
<Skuller> yea
<dospro> really half and half?
<intelikey> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dospro> hope i can "survive"
<kouran> and its not in system > nvidia settings?
<intelikey> not supported here really.   use  #ubuntu-effects
<Skuller> kouran: no
<dospro> ok
<kouran> in the console, type nvidia-settings
<dospro> i see there are a lot of channels
<Skuller> kouran: nice..got it thanx
<dospro> well, thanks for the help
<kouran> cheers man
<dospro> dont leave jack alone
<dospro> i must go
<intelikey> console != konsole/terminal/xterm/aterm/eterm/mterm
<dospro> see ya
<intelikey> ooops  or rcvt
<intelikey> rxvt
<Skuller> why is my AGP running at 4X according to nvidia settings when it should be 8X
<kouran> anyone?! is there a gui way to check disk space? :P
<Skuller> and how can i change that?
<kouran> skuller, in your bios
<kouran> you can change it
<kouran> when you turn on your comp, press delete, or whatever it is to enter the bios
<Skuller> kouran: no in my bios is AUTO....windows detects at full 8x
<kouran> thats strange then
<Skuller> yea it sure is
<intelikey> besides the fact that linux doesn't relie very heavily on BIOS anyway
<kouran> what card you got?
<Skuller> kouran: FX 5700 VE
<kouran> you might do well to check out nvidia's support forum
<kouran> hey um, i dont use irc much, when text comes up in red, im assuming, its going to just me, how do i do that..?
<Skuller> kouran: i guess i'll leave it for now until i need to use that extra 4X of graphics horsepower
<Skuller> no wait...will this improve my beryl performance in kubuntu?....
<kouran> yep im guessing it would
<Skuller> k m on it
<Moltov> Scuse, Ive got a computer that already has kubuntu on it im trying to set up with windows also on it, and from what ive herd(and so far seen...) windows needs to be on hd1, but i cant seem to figure out how to do this, anyone have a clue?
<kouran> windows doesnt need to be on the primary hard disk. minje isnt.
<intelikey> oh hd1 ?   where is hd1 ?
<kouran> i think he means hda1 :P
<intelikey> oh
<Moltov> Kouran: how did you get it to boot?... I just get an error >.>
<kouran> are you using a linux bootloader?
<PaloDeQueso> anyone having trouble debugging with kdevelop3.4?
<Moltov> Kouran: and thats AFTER manualy entering its data into the list... before it didnt even see it
<intelikey> you tell the boot loader to make it 0x80 and boot it
<Moltov> Kouran: Grub. ^.^
<kouran> ah me too... hmm...
<Moltov> Kouran: Hm, what windows do you have alongside?
<kouran> xp
<Moltov> Kouran: Hm. Mines 2k pro... But should essentialy require the identical config...
<kouran> yeah basically. umm
<kouran> grub is on the MBR of hda1 right?
<Moltov> Kouran: Definately.
<intelikey> at one time i had windows 3.1 95 98 ME XP Linux redhat9.0 mandrake 9.0 & 10.0 and ubuntu hoary all on this box....    hehhe now it has two nix and win 95
<kouran> i have no idea what the problem is :|
<kouran> have you mapped win2k properly?
<Moltov> Kouran: *blinks questioningly*
<kouran> i know that sometimes you need to tell grub where the partition it
<kouran> is*
<Moltov> Kouran: How would i do this? >.<
<kouran> im trying to think lol. i havent done it since i had suse.
<kouran> kubuntu detected windows perfectly for me...
<Moltov> Kouran: Well. I ran sudo update-grub, and it didnt detect it.
<Skuller> kouran: no luck with the 4x agp bus setting in kubun...:(
<imokruok> hello can someone help me
<intelikey> sudo fdisk -l ;cat /boot/grub/devices*     and compare.  then add the aproperate listing in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> or in /etc/lilo.conf is you use lilo
<imokruok> I tried installing the latest nvidia drivers and x will not startanymore
<imokruok> i am getting an error
<intelikey> well i'm went.
<imokruok> anyone feel like helping me?
<Thehound666> I need some myself. Hopefully same issue
<kouran> whats your problem man?
<imokruok> :)
<Thehound666> I get prompted to update to Feisty but it keeps failing out
<Thehound666> 301 error
<imokruok> x fails to start and throws an error
<kouran> feisty isnt even in beta yet :|
<imokruok> x fails to start and throws an error
<imokruok> the nvidiathe nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9755 please make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver components have the same version
<Thehound666> so why does adept want to update me?
<kouran> so you've got edgy? and its asking to update to feisty?
<Dr_willis> Thehound666,  its a work in progress
<Dr_willis> i say dont update yet. :) keep saying no
<Thehound666> exactly
<Thehound666> every time the updater runs
<Dr_willis> they are working on a custome updateer tool
<kouran> i dont get that.. do you have unstable repos?
<Dr_willis> and No it dont work for me either.
<Thehound666> only the moblock ones
<Thehound666> from sourceforge
<Dr_willis> its not getting the some security updates and the updater- is supossed to comment out the 'unofficial' repos also.
<strange_ghost> How do I manage themes (and is  this possible) under KDE?
<Dr_willis> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kouran> can anyone get dual displays working properly?
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of different kinds of 'themes'
<kouran> thats a lot of links :P
<Dr_willis> kouran,  i have in the past.
<Thehound666> so you get this mysterious non-working updater
<imokruok> ......
<Thehound666> guess just ride it out
<Dr_willis> Thehound666,  its under going testing. :) and so far its failed the test
<strange_ghost> Dr_willis: erm... Desktop themes? Window manager themes? Combinations  of widget sets and window decoration coloring/styles?
<jack_> dospro: it tells me to get this, but there is a lot of choice and not exactly the glibs: glibc >= 2.1.2-11 is needed by jre-1.5.0_11-fcs
<Dr_willis> strange_ghost,  yep. each one is managed a littel differently
<Dr_willis> i guess one could say a kde theme ' is a group of settinngs that is composed of what 'widgets, window decor, icon set, and colors' to use.
<strange_ghost> Dr_willis: right. So my question I guess is whether there is any theme manager, something that would assign a configuration of such presets
<Dr_willis> Theres the KDE theme manager tool :)
<Dr_willis> it should be in the menus somewhere
<jack_> dospro: it also says:/bin/sh is needed by jre-1.5.0_11-fcs.i586, should i create that directory then?
<Thehound666> only reason I accepted the update at all is I thought Edgy would quit being supported after this anyways
<Thehound666> thanks for the info
<kouran> i use emerald :D
<Dr_willis> Thehound666,  i doubt if it will 'quit' being supported for some time.
<strange_ghost> Dr_willis: erm... do you remember what it's called by any chance? I found each component separately but I am not a UI guy, I like complete sets
<Dr_willis> strange_ghost,  its under appearance -> somthing i belive. Not in kde at the moment.
<Dr_willis> i always add the settings  kicker applet to make settings easier to get to
<strange_ghost> Dr_willis: Well, I found every individual component under appearance, but not themes
<jake__> how do you install themes on kde? i mean do i need another app? sorry im new to linux
<strange_ghost> Dr_willis: I wonder if it can be installed
<strange_ghost> jake__: I am actually asking the same question right now :)
<alakhia> Can I remove the lvm2 package? Or is it actually used by anything?
<jake__> oh ;-), i hope someone answers
<strange_ghost> jake__: And so far we got as far as "there seems to maybe have been something approximately like what you may be want"
<Dr_willis> strange_ghost,  a 'theme' is  just a settings file that tells what individual compontants to use.. I rarely mess with the actual 'theme' files.
<Dr_willis> I set up the compnentants that i perfer.
<strange_ghost> Dr_willis: I hear you and I respect that but I prefer using something somebody elso composed, probably with better ui sence than mine ;)
<strange_ghost> brb
<Dr_willis> strange_ghost,  i actually rarely see any real 'theme' files.. normally say  for the bubba theme. the guy just makes a bubbawidget set and bubbawindowdecoration thats ment to work together
<Dr_willis> check out kde-look.org I guess for examples.
<Dr_willis> and those bot urls earlier
<strange_ghost> Dr_willis: thanks, will do
<jake__> Dr_willis: how do i install the themes that ive downloaded from kde-look.org
<Dr_willis> kde is just a little confusing i guess in how it handles themes
<Dr_willis> jake__,  it depends on exactly WHAT it was you downloaded.
<Dr_willis> and the different 'packages' from that site can have widely varing install  methods
<Dr_willis> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<strange_ghost> jake__: I think kde-look usually has instructions...
<jake__> Dr_willis: for exampl tar.gzip files?
<Dr_willis> kde-look.org is such a badly done site in many ways
<Dr_willis> jake__,  uncompress it and read/see whts in there.. it COULD have any of a dozen different things to do.
<Minataku> Hey, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> rember that a lot of kde theme 'parts' have to be compiled.
<Minataku> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/auximages/ << Check it out, I made some screencaps of something cool
<Minataku> :D
<teufel_> anybody know anything about installing quak3 on kubuntu or rather running the file ioquake.i386
<teufel_> yeah quak3
<teufel_> !ioquake.i386
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ioquake.i386 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hasrat_USA> teufel_: is that free?
<teufel_> yea
<Dr_willis> ioquake?
<teufel_> it says so
<Skuller> is it a FPS?
<teufel_> yea
<Hasrat_USA> did you find it in Quake's official site?
<Dr_willis> last i looked quake3 code was 'gpl' but the data files were NOT.
<Skuller> u tried unreal tournament?
<teufel_> installer for open arena
* Minataku pokes Dr_willis 
* Dr_willis pinches Minataku 's cheek
<Dr_willis> :)
<teufel_> i didnt read into it
<teufel_> is unreal free
<neptunepink> Ah! RSIBreak is vicious! :O
<Hasrat_USA> no
* Skuller shouts "Cut it out you two!"
<Dr_willis> Unreal is not free
<Skuller> no
<Skuller> teufel_: no
<Minataku> Heehee
<Dr_willis> RTCW:ET is free download. :) as is "savage"
<teufel_> well how would i run the file ioquake3.i386
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Cool screencaps or what? :D
<Dr_willis> both worth getting
<Skuller> but if you run it on Mzoft then just copy the installation folder to linux n   run with tine
<Skuller> wine*
<teufel_> wine
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  you sicko. :)
<teufel_> your saying i need wine
<Minataku> Dr_willis: rofl
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i found some IBM OS/2 floppies the other day
<Skuller> teufel_: if you want to play UT
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Ooooh, cool
<teufel_> ohh
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Those screenshots came direct from my Quadra 650
<teufel_> well i just need to know how to run ioquake3.i386 file
<Minataku> Pretzel+Shift+3 takes a screenshot in A/UX
<Dr_willis> ./ioquakewhatever.i386
<jake__> Dr_willis: for example ive downloaded the file and extracted it, how can i install it? do i need commands?
<teufel_> i tried that
<Dr_willis> jake__,  yep  - ypou proberly need to do several commands..  what commands.. depends on exactly WHAT it is you downloaded.. and how the guy managed/packaged it...
<Minataku> chmod it
<Dr_willis> jake__,  there is no ONE way to do it.
<teufel_> chmod +x yeah
<teufel_> i did that
<Minataku> chmod u+x ioquake3.i386
<Dr_willis> jake__,  it all depends on the packageer and what you got.
<teufel_> not that
<ForgeAus> !stuffit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stuffit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<teufel_> what does u+x do
<Minataku> User + eXecute
<Hasrat_USA> i can't login to my library's account using either mozilla or opera. after putting in login ID and password, it says "there is a problem with the server. please try again later." but i have been trying to get in for the past 20 minutes. what's going on?
<jake__> Dr_willis: lol, it took a lot of time just to install a theme? sounds complicated
<Minataku> The three are ugo, User Group Otherss
<Dr_willis> jake__,  you asked... a 'THEME' is not a set of just pictures/images.. theres a lot of things that go into a 'theme'
<Dr_willis> jake__,  the window decorations for example are normally compiled code. that can do a lot of different things.. and allow ultimate flexability.
<Dr_willis> jake__,  window dedoration is just one 'part' of a theme.
<Dr_willis> ive even seen icon sets that have 'installer scripts' for them included in the packages.
<Jucato> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<jake__> Dr_willis: for example a sh. file?
<Dr_willis> jake__,  could be.. you see all sorts of wacky things with some of the files at kde-look.org
<Moltov>  Excuse me... anyone here any good at kicking grub so itll boot a w2k install?... I have kubuntu(with stuf i dont want to lose...) On hda1, and w2k on hda3... And so far every random guide ive found hasnt worked, though ive gotten an interesting miscillany of errors >.> *sighs*
<Dr_willis> w2k may need the drives 'swapped' in order for it to 'think' its booting from the C drive..
<Moltov> How would i go about doing that?
<Moltov> I'd be quite glad to do so...
<Dr_willis> theres some grub options.. i aint used them in ages...
<Dr_willis> somthing to do with 0x82 and 0x83
<Moltov> But i cant find any directions to do such... Anywhere.
<Dr_willis> BUT wait a sec...
<Dr_willis> how did ya get w2k on  hda3 ?
<Minataku> You might need to set it's partition bootable
<Dr_willis> that would be like windows E: drive or similer.
<Minataku> Windows might be choking because of thaat
<Moltov> Minataku: its marked...
<Minataku> I think my keyboard is going
<Moltov> Dr_Willis: I have NO idea...
<Moltov> Dr_Willis: I found something that abriviated what the meaning of the different hdaX are, and hda3 and hda4 arnt on it...
<Minataku> hda3 is third partition, first device on first IDE channel
<Moltov> Dr?Willis: According to it... extended partitions are supposed to be 5+... and primary is hda1...
<Minataku> s/\,/\ of/
<Minataku> Correct
<Moltov> But anyway.
<Minataku> hd << IDE device
<Minataku> a << Channel 0 Device 0
<Moltov> yes yes...
<Minataku> 3 << Third partition table entry
<Minataku> I know there's some kind of chainloading thing GRUB has to do
<Moltov> *shrugs* but stareing at that weirdly isnt the point. the point is getting w2k to boot without wiping my shiny working kubuntu install.
<Minataku> IIUC it basically does nothing and just passes control to NTLDR
<Dr_willis> Moltov,  thats the kicker.. if it was on hdb then the 0x82 stuff swapping is what ya need. Ive got no idea bout it being on hda3/4
<Dr_willis> I dont even see how ya could get it installed that way. windows used to hate to not be on the first partition.
<Dr_willis> you could 'cheat' and try to boot the partition with vmware inside linux
<Minataku> Well
<Minataku> Hm
<Moltov> Dr_Willis: Oh, it still hates not being on the first partition... It just installs fine, just doesnt boot... >.>
<Dr_willis> Moltov,  heh heh :)
<Moltov> Dr_Willis: Sorry, my systems too old and slow for vmware to be usefull
<Minataku> Moltov: Are you using the correct GRUB mapping?
<Dr_willis> ive had to fight with windows being on a different drive.. but not partition.
<Dr_willis> grub may be able to handle it.. i just aint messed with it much lately
<Minataku> I believe that your Windows partiton in hda3 would be hd0,2 in GRUB
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  yep. that should be correct
<Minataku> Since GRUB counts from 0 while Linux counts from 1
<Dr_willis> well its bed time for me. night all
<Moltov> Minataku: As in? Ive gone through so many things ive been told to do or read.... yeah, its hd0,2
<Moltov> Minataku: Ive had that right since my FIRST attempt.
<Minataku> Moltov: http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html
<Minataku> Try that, add EVERY LINE in the relevant section, there are 3
<Minataku> After those three is just "boot"
<neptunepink> net| |split
<Jucato> :)
<Minataku> Hey, Jucato
<Jucato> hi Minataku
<Minataku> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/auximages/ << LQQK :D
<thianpa> How do i mount ntfs in Kubuntu ?
<Jucato> !ntfs | thianpa
<ubotu> thianpa: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
* genii sips a coffee
<Minataku> genii!!! :D:D:DD:D:D
<Minataku> Look, genii, look >> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/auximages/ :D:D:D
<iamsam9895> How can I get SDL, SDL_ttf and SDL_mixer libraries installed?
<genii> Minataku Let me get some coffe first ROFL I just got in
<Minataku> lol, k ^^
* Minataku bobs up and down, excited
<Moltov> Minataku: Gets stuck on "Starting up ..." with just the basics... but theres some stuf in the os-spesific issues section... which ill give a try now heh
<SolidSource> there has to be a way around having to reinstall video drivers when yoiu get a new kernel
<Minataku> Moltov: Coo, tell me how it works out for you
<genii> Minataku This is the newest stuff you got the other day?
<Minataku> genii: Nah, I just took these screenshots
<Minataku> Cool, eh?
<genii> Minataku :)
<Minataku> Straight from my Quadra 650
<iamsam9895> Anybody help me install SDL, SDL_ttf and SDL_mixer libraries?
<genii> Minataku Have you tried putting another OS on it yet?
<Minataku> If you press Pretzel+Shift+3 A/UX will take a screenshot for you
<stdin> iamsam9895: libsdl1.2, libsdl-ttf2.0-0 and ibsdl-mixer1.2 (your version numbers may vary)
<iamsam9895> In apt-get?
<Minataku> They're in PICT/QuickDraw format with a 512 byte AppleSingle header, I converted them to PNG on Piyoko
<Minataku> genii: Why would I when I have A/UX on it? :D
<stdin> apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, adept, whatever you want to use
<thianpa> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Minataku LOL the tinkering gene at work of course
<Minataku> genii: I'm a Unix fanatic
<lakhia> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SolidSource> hmm
<Minataku> lol
<cjsteltz> can someone tell me how  I can print 3 slider per page in Open Office Impress
<Moltov> Minataku: Infortunately... It still gets stuck on "Starting up ..."
<Minataku> Moltov: Weird
<Minataku> Maybe you Windows install is hosed
<Minataku> *your
<Moltov> That would be odd, considering its complealty freash.
<SolidSource> windows is screwed from the time you pick up the disc
<iamsam9895> You're screwed from the time you pick up the disk.
<Moltov> Granted, but this IS w2k pro, the closest to stable thing theyve ever made.
<wheatie> burn..
<SolidSource> that was a given
<iamsam9895> I haven't tried pro, but yeah, 2K was OK
<cjsteltz> can someone tell me how  I can print 3 slider per page in Open Office Impress
<Moltov> *sighs*
<Moltov> Well, damnit, seems ill have to wipe my kubuntu for now >.< and reinstall it after...
<genii> Moltov I'm on my w2kpro box right now :) (My linux laptop is at work)
<Moltov> ^.^
<iamsam9895> Arg.
<iamsam9895> I can't see what is being written
<iamsam9895> Screen size went wacko
<Moltov> Well, i know how to presurve some files... *fires up gparted*
<iamsam9895> I can't see answers until they reach the top of the page.
<iamsam9895> I can only see the top half of the irc window.
<neptunepink> iamsam9895: what client are you using?
<iamsam9895> This sucks.
<Moltov> Not that he can hear me... but i used to have that problem with a chat box in openrpg before i updated wxpython every now and then....
<neptunepink> he he.... let's talk behind his back!
<morla> somebody
<Moltov> He will hear us eventualy yknow.
<morla> oops
<neptunepink> iamsam9895 is so fat!
<iamsam9895> neptunepink Gaim
<iamsam9895> I can here you now.
<Moltov> ^.^ hehe
<neptunepink> lol
<neptunepink> O: )
<iamsam9895> I SEE YOU
<iamsam9895> Moltov is right
* neptunepink hides
<iamsam9895> I HEARD THAT NEPTUNE!
<Minataku> lol
<morla> can somebody give me a hand at kernel configuring, concerning framebuffer?
<iamsam9895> Well, control alt backspace time
* Moltov laughs... FUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFU!
* neptunepink laughs evilly as iamsam9895 self destructs.....just as neptune intended him to!
<iamsam9895> Grr.
* Moltov points out that only one cell self destructed
<calcmandan> anyone good at using gimp?
<Minataku> iamsam9895: Next time use xrandr
<iamsam9895> Hmm?
<iamsam9895> What is that?
<Minataku> !xrandr | iamsam9895
<ubotu> iamsam9895: xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<iamsam9895> I couldn't see anything.
<iamsam9895> My mouse quit working on me.
<Minataku> Memorize the command you need exactly
<Minataku> So if it happens again you can run it blind
<iamsam9895> But what happened was my program "half" started.
<iamsam9895> It resized for resolution, then died on me.
<Minataku> Started running then hung?
<Minataku> Ah
<Moltov> Minataku: Basicaly, Windows 2k and xp, HATE to be the non-primary partition on hda... More than anything elce...
<Minataku> Yeah, if it crashes out completely then you can use xrandr to recover if you can exec it somehow
<khirr> how can i write on my nfs disk?
<Minataku> If it was an SDL app that went tits up then you're pretty well screwed, SDL is a... er... female dog
<iamsam9895> Moltov: Really?
<iamsam9895> That would explain a lot.
<khirr> uhmm
<Moltov> Iamsam9895: Yeah... Its possible to work around, but very hard to do from what ive read...
<khirr> how can i save my information on my ntfs partition?
<iamsam9895> /exec google frets on fire
<iamsam9895> ...
<iamsam9895> Fucking Gaim.
<Moltov> Iamsam9895: Its even happier on hdb non-primary partitions... -.-
<iamsam9895> brb.
<iamsam9895> Konqueror is better
<iamsam9895_> I meant konversation.
<iamsam9895_> WTF is that underscore?
<iamsam9895_> Bah
<Moltov> Iamsam9895: your original nickname didnt clear from the server, thats your secondary
<nixternal> iamsam9895_: could you please watch the language. Thanks!
<iamsam9895_> Grr.
<ExpositionOfEvil> bummers
<iamsam9895_> How do I  ghost it?
<teufel_> ioquake worked 75 meg
<teufel_> multiplayer
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone got a memory editor?
<iamsam9895_> How do I boot my name off the other client?
<Moltov> Yknow, watching a p3-800, on an ancient 7200rpm hdd, move almost its entire contense around, is kinda like watching paint dry... that is, paint that does dry.
<Moltov> Though i think ive seen paint dry faster.
<iamsam9895> HAHAHA
<iamsam9895> I win.
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone got a memory editor?
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone got a memory editor?
<genii> Moltov Try doing doing a dd on a 250 Gb drive sometime
<Moltov> dd?
<ExpositionOfEvil> destroy disk
<ExpositionOfEvil> haha
<Moltov> lol
<genii> Moltov Yes, a bit for bit copy
<Moltov> *chuckles*
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone got a memory editor? process editor?
<Moltov> Genii: If i had a 250gb hdd, it would be a 3gb/s sata drive... so...
<jay_> how do i change the color of the text that appears on a title in the pager?
<iamsam9895> Why does kubuntu hate my ATi card?
<Moltov> Cus ati nix drivers are not the best around.
<jay_> it
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone got a memory editor? process editor?
<yknott> hm iamsam9895 what seems to be the prob
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone got a memory editor? process editor?
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone got a memory editor? process editor?
* Moltov pets his nix-box's ancient TNT2...
<ExpositionOfEvil> !
<genii> iamsam9895: It's ATI's fault. They don't let us know how their stuff works and only hand out binary drivers for linux not all of which are great.
<iamsam9895> The open source driver that has "supposed" full compatibility with my card, works great. Except that I don't get any Direct Rendering.
<Moltov> Genii: They actualy make drivers for nix at all now?... lol
<iamsam9895> It's a 256 MB ATi Radeon 9200
<genii> Moltov They have some binaries yeah.
<Moltov> Well, thats... something...
<Moltov> 9200 eh... Hm.
<iamsam9895> But what good is 256 MB without DRI?
<ExpositionOfEvil> NVIDIA QUADRO!
<iamsam9895> I could just use onboard and get the same results.
<ExpositionOfEvil> poons u
<iamsam9895> I know, NVidea kicks ATi ass.
<Moltov> Iamsam9895: Well... a 9200 desktop inst much better than onboard... but...
<nixternal> iamsam9895: tell ATI to open up their drivers so we can use them, then that issue will go away
<genii> iamsam9895: Yes, write a polit but firm email to them LOL
<Moltov> Eh? Now now. Ati has some of the best laptop gpus around until this last gen, where they still manage energy efficancy by a step.
<iamsam9895> Moltov: It is MUCH better than onboard.
<Moltov> And their intergrated video cards have had full T&L supported for ages.
<Moltov> Unlike... EVERYONE elce.
<Moltov> Nv finaly copied that with the 6100...
<iamsam9895> Listen, ubuntu likes my video card.
<Moltov> ^.^' Heh.
<iamsam9895> But I don't understand why kubuntu is any different.
<genii> I used to be an ATI purist when I used mainly windoze stuff. But I have lost the faith :) I lean towards nvidia these days
<Moltov> Iamsam9895: Prehaps a different driver included? I'D try ripping it out and replacing it with latest
<yknott> iamsam9895: ihave the 9600 with 3d accel
<Chani> does anyone know why kmail will encrypt but not decrypt email?
<Moltov> I have a 9200 mobile... with only 32mb of vram for some stupid reason, Not nearly as closely related to the 9200 desktop unit as youd think...
<Moltov> On the computer im on irc with.
<Moltov> Its... cute...
* Jucato waves at Chani
<genii> Chani You need to have the gpg  public key of the person sending the encrypted email
<ExpositionOfEvil> im gonna buy this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16883102231
<Chani> genii: I do, he was replying to the encrypted mail I sent him.
<Chani> kmail just tells me 'bad passphrase' without ever *asking* for a passphrase
<Jucato> oh? that's weird...
<iamsam9895> Right, my 9200 has 256, a big step from my onboard 16.
<Moltov> Ah...
<bonbonthejon> iamsam9895: can you tell me what you think: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8216441&type=product&productCategoryId=pcmcat103700050028&id=1166236072024
<Moltov> Though it actualy only uses up to around 64+/- in effect.
<genii> Chani see if gpg-agent is running
<ExpositionOfEvil> thats a good deal
<iamsam9895> bonbonthejon: You should be able to find that cheaper.
<Moltov> Bonbonthejon: Not bad, not to interupt, but you can probobly do better.
<ExpositionOfEvil> kinda slow thow
<iamsam9895> Try overstock.com
<ExpositionOfEvil> thow
<Chani> genii: I installed it and started it with no luck, but it seems like I don't have a pinentry program installed...
<genii> chani Not by ps in this case. Use sudo set | grep GPG_AGENT_INFO
<ExpositionOfEvil> 1.6
<Moltov> Bonbonthejon: Leme do my quick referance to help you a lil :P
<iamsam9895> They have some kickin' computers for pretty cheap.
<bonbonthejon> Moltov: I need to get it from BestBuy, gift certificates
<iamsam9895> Ahh.
* Chani installs pinentry-qt
<genii> chani Do you get some result like GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/gpg-e6JFKt/S.gpg-agent:20501:1
<Chani> genii: yeah, although I started gpg-agent from a konsole and ran kontact from that konsole - hoping the var would carry over but not 100% certain
<crazy_bus> on the kletters page of kde it says that it has "british english" an well as just english.  How do I access both?
<Moltov> Moltov: Ugh, hmm, realy. Well then, ill take a look... you might have missed something :P
<Chani> oh oh
<Chani> now that I have pinentry-qt installed, a dialog appeared for a fraction of a second as I clicked the email - then vanished
<ExpositionOfEvil> If I were you I wouldnt get a labtop but a handheld with a wireless foldable keyboard
<Chani> found this in konsole:
<Chani> gpgme_op_decrypt_verify() returned this error code:  117440523
<bonbonthejon> ok, heres a question, intel core 2 duo or amd turion 64-bit X2?
<ExpositionOfEvil> intel
<yknott> amd
<Minataku> Intel
<ExpositionOfEvil> INTEL
<yknott> ;)
<ExpositionOfEvil> screw 64
<Minataku> That's 3 for Intel, -1 for AMD
<Moltov> Bonbon: Theyre about even.
<ExpositionOfEvil> not much compatibility
<bonbonthejon> intel 950 or NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150
<Moltov> Bonbon: Quite frankly, the intel cpu will have a tiny bit more preformance and battery life... But nothing significant
<ExpositionOfEvil> LOL
<Moltov> NC, period.
<ExpositionOfEvil> that ones hilarious
<Moltov> NV
<Moltov> PERIOD
<Moltov> Go 6150
<Moltov> NO argument.
<ExpositionOfEvil> Id go with nvidia quadro
<Moltov> MILES apart.
<ExpositionOfEvil> get liquid cooling system
<nixternal> !off-topic
<bonbonthejon> what is the benefit of 64-bit, not much now, or will there be more later
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> smart bot
<ExpositionOfEvil> !good boy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good boy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonbonthejon> I'm asking this stuff now so when I but the laptop I will have fewer questions
<Moltov> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ExpositionOfEvil> lol
<Moltov> Bonbon: Mostly future.
<Moltov> Bonbon: Hanfull of current, but both the core duo 2 and turon x2, are 64bit compat
<bonbonthejon> Moltov: if i install 32-bit now, do I need to reinstall 64-bit or is there a way to upgrade
<bumzo> HEY PEOPLE OF KUBUNTUUUU
<carutsu> !cmake
<bodhizazen> Hello kubuntu ;)
<ubotu> cmake: A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.3-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4980 kB, installed size 12028 kB
<ExpositionOfEvil> anyone here have a connection faster than t4?
<genii> chani Not finding much about that error in web searches
<Moltov> Bonbon: Good question.
<bumzo> who knows how i can get most if not all plugins for firefox??
<Moltov> Bonbon: Sadly, im a hardware wiz, not nix pro.
<ExpositionOfEvil> google
<nixternal> !kubuntu-offtopic
<bonbonthejon> Moltov: so core 2 duo is 64-bit?
<carutsu> bumzo dont even try
<ExpositionOfEvil> NO
<bodhizazen> anyone here involved with the kubuntu forums ?
<ExpositionOfEvil> 64 bit is completely dif
<bumzo> carutsu: excuse me?
<Moltov> BonBon: Yes. Though many people seem to be ignorant of it.
<Moltov> Bonbon: Core Duo(without the 2) is NOT 64bit compat.
<bonbonthejon> ExpositionOfEvil: so dual core 64-bit would be better than dual core 32-bit
<bumzo> carutsu: why....what will happen
<ExpositionOfEvil> nah
<Moltov> Bonbon: Marginaly, latter.
<carutsu> bunzo dont try to have all axtensions there are like 1300 or so, some guys had 250 installed and everything was so crappy and slow
<bonbonthejon> Moltov: I'm planning long term
<carutsu> bunzo, and they overlap on funcitons
<bumzo> carutsu: ah ok. then i need the one that enables u to stram clips and flash player
<Moltov> Bonbon: Reltively speaking then, itll save you a few cureses to go core duo 2, or turion x2 rather than core duo plain, even if the latter would cost quite a bit less.
<carutsu> !flashnon-free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashnon-free - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonbonthejon> so with the GeForce 6150 I should be able to have accelerated 3d
<carutsu> !flash-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ExpositionOfEvil> yes bonbon
<carutsu> bumzu is something like that flash-nonfree, look for it in
<genii> chani Is there an entry in /etc/X11/Xsession.options    for use-gpg-agent ?
<Moltov> Bonbon: The geforce6150, is prehaps the best igp set ever made. Full support for everything, and a littl speed even... Though it IS still low end.
<carutsu> bumzo, look for it in Adept
<kouran> um, ive got frostwire, and when i launch it i just get a blank screen. i think this is a java thing...
<ExpositionOfEvil> no my 6600 OC is the best ever made
<kouran> and i cant kill it either
<carutsu> is there a way to configure CMake?
<ExpositionOfEvil> =)
<Moltov> Bonbon: If you could find something prehaps with the geforce 7400 or higher in it, it would be better.
<Moltov> Expo: The 6600, isnt an igp.
<ExpositionOfEvil> oh
<kouran> can someone help me with my java issues?
<ExpositionOfEvil> then that is the best
<nixternal> hey guys, can you please keep this channel open for support issues, and take the GPU chatter to #kubuntu-offtopic or somewhere else besides in here. Very much appreciated, thanks!
<Moltov> Expo: Nivdia pulled off a neigh-merical. Making shared system ram resemble something efficent.
* Chani has found a bugreport on some ubuntu thing.. dating back from *breezy* and still going... haven't reached the end of the discussion yet...
<Moltov> Nixternal: Fine fine... were done anyway.
<ExpositionOfEvil> O
<Silveira_Neto> Nokia 6600 rox
<Silveira_Neto> :P
<nixternal> Moltov: thanks.
<ExpositionOfEvil> lol
<genii> Chani: Still here?
<ExpositionOfEvil> when does the blender 2.43 get out on ubuntu
<bonbonthejon> Moltov: join me in offtopic, I have one more question
<Moltov> Bonbon: Fine fine, ill join as RogueThunder... Its my alt
<kouran> um, ive got frostwire, and when i launch it i just get a blank screen. i think this is a java thing...
<kouran> i got the same problem with netbeans, which is also written in java..
<Moltov> Bonbon: Or we could just private chat.
<jay_> how do i change the color of the text that appears on a title in the pager?
<jack_> hi, i lost the maximize button by accident in kontact, how can i get it back? thank you
<stdin> kouran: have you run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" yet?
<Cobra_Bubbles> Y HLO THAR!
<bonbonthejon> one last question, in NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 (UMA), what does the UMA stand for
<Chani> genii: sorta here
<Moltov> ((Wrong window)
<Chani> now I'm back to not even having the dialog show at all
<genii> Chani http://lists.debian.org/debian-kde/2005/03/msg00226.html has some info on this
<genii> Chani May or may not be useful for you, but something maybe to try anyhow
<Chani> genii: I think I'm going to try restarting kde next
<Cobra_Bubbles> KDE
<Cobra_Bubbles> I love it
<genii> Chani The guy on this link had exact sam error code as you. Looks like the gpg needs to be started in a certain way and also in the Xsessions file
<unix_lappy> howdy genii
<genii> unix_lappy: Hello
<Skuller> hey guys...can anyone help me to build a mousetrap racer?...i have a competetion in skool for it...:D
<Skuller> !topic | Skuller
<Skuller> !offtopic | Skuller
<unix_lappy> maybe you should consider improving your english skillz before you engage in science.
<Skuller> unix_lappy: perhaps you can help me get a head start by specifying exactly which field of english i need to improve upon
<Moltov> Though im sure we could make some abomination of science using a small microprocessor with linux installed on it controlling a mousetrap with motors and a chainsaw attached programmed to attack mice... But that might be a bit rediculous.
<Skuller> Moltov: now thats what i am talking about. I'll get my local comp guy to start dating this lady carpenter i know
* Chani got one good thing out of this: a little script to kill ssh-agent on logout
<Chani> k, kde is slowly logging out...
<Chani> slooooowly
<Jucato> looooogging.....
<jax> Does anyone here know what codec/plugin I'd need to listen to Monkey's Audio(APE)??...Thanks
<yknott> monkey's audio
<Chani> oh, tht reminds me, I have weird powersaving issues. every time I reboot, the option to turn off my laptop's monitor after 10 minutes is set to "5 hours" and really is never.
<genii> Skuller I know a good way to build one
<Chani> also, if I save the powersaving options in admin mode, it fucks up my xorg.conf
<iamsam9895> Can I apt-get beryl?
<Chani> poor widdle laptop... can't deal with opening so many tabs on login... so slow
<Chani> oh darn, I hope I remembered to save my stuff in kate.
<Moltov> Chani: *chuckles* mine has simular problems when i tell it to run three digits in firefox tabs... >.> oh...
<Chani> uhoh. "laptop lid is closed, hibernating now" - but the lid wasn't touched
<Moltov> Chani: Do you know where the actual pysical switch thats triggered by the lid closing is?
<oem> hello all
<Moltov> Chani: Some of them can be bumped, in some poorly crafted designs...
<Chani> also, coming out of hibernation will re-enable my wireless card and automagically connect to the nearest network, which will probably be on the samme subnet as my wired connection.. boom goes the internet
<Chani> Moltov: it tends to be triggered when the lid is 2/3 closed
<Moltov> Chani: Hm, can you toss me your laptop model?
<Chani> fuck!
<hh> bumzo?
<Moltov> Chani: Sounds like you have a dimple-switch, which, are one of the bumpible kind.
<Chani> same behaviour: i see a dialog start to open then it vanishes
<genii> Skuller I opened a private msg to you to help with your mousetrap racer but you seem not responding
<hh> hey ...how do i update my firefox to get latest plugins n all ?
<hh> what command do i use?
<Chani> Moltov: asus m5n
<r00t_> swiftfox?
<oem> so today i went and bought the must have ubuntu hacks book and Keir Thomas book called beginning ubuntu linux from novice to professional
<oem> both are good sells i actualy got my nvidia working the first try!!!
<jay_> Can superkaramba restore my widgets if I don't use session restore?
<oem> not that nay one cares lol
<Skuller> genii: hey man...sorry i was away for a while....please if you can help me out
<Chani> oh, even fscking better. now somehow when I try to *send* kmail gives me a lecture about how I should be using gpg-agent.
<aksh> jay_: Yes, you'll have to make an .desktop file in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Chani> "gpg agent was found but does not appp[ear to be running"
<r00t_> i want to uprade to 6.1 but theres nothing in the update manager abooute it?
<jay_> aksh, a .desktop that calls superkaramba?
<Chani> but it IS running and in konsole I can see $GPG_AGENT_INFO
<oem> the only thing it deosnt help me with is installing a webcam
<aksh> jay_: yes
<r00t_> oem: why is your name oem?
<jay_> is that the same as just symlinkin to it?
<Moltov> Chani: Well, i cant find anything good enough to tell me where it is, but you might want to turn off on-screen-close functions, other than monitor off.
<oem> because i have not Sudo saved my configuration yet...i figure i will do that once i install everything without breaking my system
<r00t_> oem: did yoou get **buntu of the box or install in oem mode
<oem> installed in oem mode
<r00t_> ok
<Chani> arg.
<Chani> I'm thinking maybe pinentry has a bug
<oem> Kubuntu 2.6.17-11-generic
<Chani> because when i try to send a message, again I see it flicker and then get the lecture on gpg-agent not being running
<r00t_> i want to uprade to 6.1 but theres nothing in the update manager abooute it?
<aksh> no, not a symlink, the help file has details on how to make it
<oem> i ordered myine online through ebay  1.00 free shipping
<r00t_> could anyone in here help me its not busy
<hh> ?
<aksh> jay_: have a look at the format here: http://pastebin.ca/392984 I think you'll have to make one for each and every theme, rather painful, but a symlink might work, I've never tried
<r00t_> or whats the 6.1 room?
<Jucato> !upgrade | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Ashex> I do believe that smb4k just fubar'd my sudoers fie
<Ashex> when I try to use sudo, I get a syntax error
<Ashex> and, I appear to be in a fix, I can't edit the file because I'm not root
<Ashex> but I can't sudo to root because the sudoers file is messed up
<oem> anyone recommend a proggy to use my webcam with>?
<stdin> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ashex> so, anyone have an idea?
<Ashex> Or am I effectively screwed?
<stdin> Ashex: do you have a live cd, like the CD you installed with
<stdin> ?
<Ashex> stdin, Yeah, I've got about 50 of those :P
<Ashex> modify it as root from live cd?
<jay_> how can I change the color of the text in the taskbar/pager... it's difficult to read the title of the windows listed there
<stdin> Ashex: yep
<Ashex> aww shucks, now I have to reboot :(
<stdin> Ashex: better than reinstall :P
<Ashex> Or create a vmware image and mount the drives...
<deathnote> how do u set to higher resolution?i set a something higher than 1024x800 in my xorg.conf but it just don't take effect
<deathnote> in system settings i can't set to higher too
<stdin> Ashex: it'll be easier (and safer) to just use a live cd
<Ashex> stdin, true
<deathnote> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<helena> hi guys!!
<seven11> i know this sounds strange but i have to say thank you to all of you i started with kubuntu 6.10 a couple of month ago and i got a lot of help from #kununtu. i am now on feisty and it's more stable than xp ever was. LINUX IS COOL !!
<Ashex> I'm tempted to hold out for fiesty though...
<iarwain_> hi helena!
<iarwain_> ashex, i'm using Feisty atm, and it is very solid :)
<helena> I cannot select my printer in kmail, its set up on the CUPS printing
<helena> It prints documents in office
<iarwain_> helena, i know nothing about printers (don't have one myself) sorry
<helena> lol no prob thnx anyeay
<jack_> HI, IS there anything like the kwalletmanager that actually works, storing passwords etc?
<jack_> in the kmenu icannot find the security and privacy icon where is that?
<jack_> cannot find it in the system settings
<Jucato> jack_: Alt+F2, kcontrol
<jack_> Jucato: thanks, i thought it was kmenu
<Jucato> jack_: or in System Settings, but I'm not sure if it's there
<oem> how do i get to /etc/apt/
<jack_> Jucato: its not there, kwallet doesnt store the kmail passwords and is pretty annoying, is there anything else? i couldnt find a solution for that problem
<Jucato> jack_: KControl -> Security and Privacy -> KDE Wallet ?
<jack_> Jucato: i know, but thats kind of a bug many people have reported about, that kwallet doesnt store passwords
<bumzo> hi people
<Jucato> jack_: not really sure... kwallet stores mine just fine... :(
<bumzo> i need some plugins for my firefox ...any ideas how to do it?
<fuel> bumzo: hi! we meet again!
<fuel> bumzo: what question is this ?
<fuel> click on the tools and get plugins
<Jucato> bumzo: what kind of plugin?
<oem> hey fuel
<oem> i got the nvidia fixed
<jack_> it doesnt work with autostart kontact and kopete jucato
<oem> after it crashed my system
<bumzo> hi jucato .. adobe flash palyer
<Jucato> bumzo: install flashplugin-nonfree?
<bumzo> FUEL: hi my man .. i see u, i think of mounting lol
<oem> actualy i went and bought the book
<Jucato> bumzo: if you manually installed Firefox using the .tar.gz from mozilla, I think there are extra steps to be done
<bumzo> juacto: is that a command?
* fuel runs and hides
<Jucato> jack_: ah I haven't tried autostarting them....
<jack_> Jucato: do you know how i can enable the the many messages during the start up on the boot screen..like loading the wm etc.etc
<bumzo> yes jucato ... i manyally installed firefox.
<bumzo> so what extra steps are these?
<Jucato> !firefox | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Jucato> that FirefoxNewVersion has the steps I think
<Jucato> jack_: in you /boot/grub/menu.lst, remove the"quiet" option in the kernel lines, the one beside "ro" and "splash"
<bumzo> fuel: otherwise how are u today?
<bumzo> fuel: i really appre3ciate for ur help jana
<arunkale> Hey, people. My CD drive was reading one of my CDs earlier today, but now it's not reading it any more. The light flashes green, but the computer doesnt recognise it. How can I fix this?
<fuel> bumzo: great :) and f*** up , trying to complete my university project :(
<bumzo> jana= yesterday (its swahili) fuel:
<fuel> swahili ? is it not an african language ?
<Chani> ok, so, my gpg-agent is broken
<Chani> it shows the pinentry dialog for a split second and dies
<fuel> bumzo: correct me if im wrong :D
<Chani> and since kde started gpg-agent, I'm not sure where the error messages are going
<bumzo> fuel: it is ..am from east africa
<bumzo> Fuel: where are u @?
<fuel> bumzo: oh! great . i am sorry i could not help you fully ,these mounting problems cause a lot of head ache
<fuel> bumzo: India :)
<bumzo> Fuel: ahh, thats cool, but you did a great deal...atlease i just type a command everytime i need to mount
<fuel> bumzo: no probls :)
<bumzo> Fuel: but let me ask ... i have a partitioned HDD .. 3 partitions, one on linux (that am running) and the other two are ntfs. they mounted well with no dificulty when i installed ntfrs-3g
* fuel runs and hides again
<bumzo> fuel?
<fuel> bumzo: its not a good idea to have ntfs drives
<jack_> Jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10146/ it is the first one, right, just uncomment the quiet? i dont want to mess that up with bad consequences, cos i dont see a ro and splash there.
<bumzo> i know
<fuel> unless you want vista to run :) xp runs fine on fat32
<bumzo> Fuel: ho cn i format using kubuntu to FAT32?
<Jucato> jack_: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=/dev/sda5 ro quiet splash <----
<fuel> "ho cn" ?
<Jucato> jack_: this one too if you want: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda5 ro quiet splash <----
<Chani> gpg-agent[29419] : handler 0x808d958 for fd 0 started
<Chani> gpg-agent[29419] : starting a new PIN Entry
<Chani> gpg-agent[29419] : command get_passphrase failed: Unknown system error
<fuel> !pastebin > Chani
<jack_> thanks jucaot,sorry i thought you was just pointing at the beginning, so i would finf the right line
<jack_> Jucato:
<deathnote> i've got beryl running../what's compiz?
<Jucato> !compiz | deathnote
<ubotu> deathnote: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<userund> compiz is the codebase beryl forked from
<deathnote> compiz compositemanager?
<deathnote> i'm running on XGL
<Cobra_Bubbles> Naked people kicks ass...IN AMERICA!
<Jucato> deathnote: compiz and beryl are both compositing window managers. beryl is a fork of compiz. simple as that
<deathnote> oic..if i'm using beryl i can't use compiz at the same time, vice versa?
<Jucato> yep
<deathnote> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Chani> huzzah!
<Chani> turns out pinentry-qt and gpg-agent hate each other, but pinentry-gtk works
<genii> Chani Glad you got it resolved. where did you find the answer eventually?
<Chani> genii: saw some vaguely related bsd gpg issue mentioning htat the curses version seemed to have issues, so tried it
<Chani> I had installed the gtk version already and *thought* I had tested it
<Chani> but it turned out I wasn't setting hte pinentry program corectly back then
<genii> Chani Ahhhh
<fuel> is there some nice game i could waste my time with ( no 3d requirement )
<fuel> 3d card i meant
<[StingRay] > Hi stdin :)
<stdin> hi [StingRay] 
<fuel> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kraut> moin
<[StingRay] > stdin, where do I ask something specific about feisty. I see feisty is supporting something like hardware recognition used by windows OEM software. Are you aware of this?
<[StingRay] > stdin, a lot of programs use this to identify different pc-s.
<stdin> [StingRay] : I have read something about it, but haven't looked too deep. A good place to ask is #ubuntu+1 the official feisty channel
<[StingRay] > stdin, can you paste a link please. I will ask about this in the channel you mentioned. Thanks!
<[StingRay] > stdin, you can mention a word for me to google for.
<stdin> [StingRay] : it was in a blog somewhere...
<Chani> wow, pinentry-qt has been having issues since 2003
<[StingRay] > ok, stdin. Have a nice day! :)
<stdin> [StingRay] : it's way past my bed time :P I'm going to sleep
<[StingRay] > stdin, well then...have a nice sleep ;)
<stdin> [StingRay] : see you later :)
<[StingRay] > I had same white nights before two Sathurdays because of f.... KM 1400W
* stdin hangs up a "do not disturb" sign
* Skuller ignores it since he cant read english
<lahcen> hi guys,
<firecrotch> Hi, lahcen
<lahcen> does anyone know how to get rid of the black background of kxdocker when you run the cursor over it?
<lahcen> do i need to elaborate?
<Alarm> goodmorning. this morning i tried to update my kubuntu 6.10 and it appeared that a new kubuntu version is a available. but nothing listed on the website of kubuntu. should i update or what is that about
<lahcen> Alarm, it is kubuntu 7.04 RC4 i believe, so it is not stable yet, but if you want to give it a try you can, i updated mine this morning
<Alarm> in case of some bugs, will they be fixed later on with updates ?
<oem> i updated and found it was why my agp wasnt working and kept crashing i am going to wait a while
<Alarm> ohh nice :)
<lahcen> but if you actually decide to upgrade, make sure you close "adept_manager" right after finishing the download of the upgrader
<Jucato> Alarm: it seems you have the edgy-proposed repository in your sources.list (which you shouldn't)
<Alarm> Jucato,  we talked about this last time. goodmorning by the way
<Jucato> (unless you want to help test the distupgrade tool by upgrading to feisty using it)
<Alarm> i removed that line
<Jucato> Alarm: do you have KDE 3.5.6?
<Alarm> and checked again this morning for updates when i saw again the update dialog box
<oem> i am getting it to i chose to ignore it
<Alarm> saw again the sources.list file and the line with edgy-proposed wasnt included
<Alarm> yes. 3.5.6
<Jucato> ah... there's a different repository required for edgy users who have KDE 3.5.6..
<lahcen> so far, there is a bug in "kdeinit", but don't find it annoying YET!!
<oem> i have edgy    Kubuntu
<oem> 6.10
<Jucato> oem: if you have edgy-proposed in your sources.list, you will be getting this update notification
<Alarm> not a big deal
<Alarm> i can press on cancel anyway everytime. doesnt bother that much
<oem> i sa getting it but chose to ignore it for a while stystem is almost the way i want it
<Alarm> thank you and goodmorning again :)
<oem> good morning to you
<lahcen> hey guys, how do you apply this patch for kxdocker??? http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodo...4a-compiz.diff
<lahcen> http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/kxdocker114a-compiz.diff
<lahcen> nobody??? :(
<Slynderdale> lahcen: You have to build the program from the source
<lahcen> I did
<lahcen> Slynderdale
<lahcen> but there is always a black background when i run the mouse over it
<lahcen> Slynerdale: I mean over kxdocker
<chavo> lahcen, did you download the patch?
<lahcen> yes
<lahcen> chavo: and i changed the *.cpp files manually
<Jucato> patch < -p0 file.diff
<lahcen> I'll try that, jucato
<Jucato> if you changed the .cpp files manually already, I doubt that will do any good
<lahcen> but i have to cd to the directory where kxdocker is
<lahcen> i will uninstall it and install it again
<lahcen> Jucato, excuse my ignorance, but how do I uninstall a source package?
<Jucato> make uninstall
<oem> hey Fuel: i went and bought beginning Ubuntu Linux by Keir Thomas today.. it is a good read
<Jucato> in the directory where you ran make install
<lahcen> ok, great, i'll do that
<oem> it cost an arm and leg but well worth it
<ubuntu_> hi
<oem> hello
<ubuntu_> whats better ubuntu or kubuntu?? i need to know lol
<oem> Kubuntu is an upgrade to ubuntu  i started out on Kubuntu
<smurphy> U guys know how to get rid of this message ? when I upgrade my system ?
<oem> I like it personally
<Slynderdale> Anyone here familiar with running programs under WIne?
<smurphy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<smurphy>  ulogd
<smurphy>  ulogd-mysql
<oem> I am now
<oem> familiar
<oem> with wine
<aric> is there a way, i can ghost a hard drive that has NTFS partition ?
<oem> Fuel might know
<smurphy> aric: dd if=/dev/hda of=outfile.raw ?
<aric> how would i ghost it to a new hard drive? after using the dd command ?
<smurphy> aric: dd if=outfile.raw of=/dev/hda
<smurphy> turn it around. It's not really ghost - but it's a bit-to-bit copy of the original drive.
<aric> ic
<smurphy> It has to have the exact same size.
<aric> okay.. i was wondering if there is a software to use
<aric> exact same size hard drive ?
<smurphy> There is... Guess partimage ? or similar.
<smurphy> that can do it.
<smurphy> !partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-15ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<smurphy> Can also do NTFS - but is marked as experimental.
<aric> hmm... i will try that out
<aric> thank you smurphy
<smurphy> No problem :)
<smurphy> So - anyon here knows how I can get the system to fix my dpkg errors ?
<smurphy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<smurphy>  ulogd
<smurphy> ???
<elijah> hi everyone
<genii> smurphy: what does: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ulog*  show?
* genii has a coffee during the lull
<smurphy> genii: no such file or directory :)
<smurphy> genii - just came back from getting fresh coffee ...
<smurphy> Problem is -this is a Firewall I've set up using Busybox and some own scripts on a CF Card ... It copies all to Ram-FS and boots from that.
<genii> smurphy:looks like ulogd is the issue. try:   sudo apt-get install ulogd
<genii> Seems like some other prog assumes it is installed already
<smurphy> I am using ulogd and ulogd-mysql ... :)
<_4strO> yop
<smurphy> It is installed ... I am using the ulog-extension to write to a remote mysql-db to generate dynamic blacklists on port-scanners ;)
<genii> smurphy: Does ps ax|grep ulogd    show it running?
<smurphy> It runs :) Check: http://www.solsys.org/mod.php?mod=systat&op=gnrstatus
<smurphy> ulogd-mysql depends on ulogd (= 1.23-5); however:
<smurphy>   Package ulogd is not configured yet.
<bentob0x> hi, I'm having problems sharing files using samba on my machine.  First off, my machine is setup on MSHOME and the second machine sees me in WORKGROUP.  Why is that?
<smurphy> Hmmm...Strange... Can be a result - as I built the Firewall first with Debian Sarge - then cross-upgraded to Ubuntu-LTS 6.06.1 .....
<genii> smurphy  due to your setup my guess would be that since it runs from a ram fs that there is some tidy-up issue of not copying the dpkg details such as the state of what packages are in back to the CF card
<smurphy> If it's in the Cache directory - then yes. I ski[ the cache directories - as it's variable Data and not required for operation ...
<smurphy> But - I am comming from the RedHat/Mandrake World (Was just fed-up with all their Marketing/Enterprise stuff - so looked for an alternative - and have to say - Kubuntu/Ubuntu Rulez).
<smurphy> :)
<genii> smurphy You should copy at least the file /var/cache/debconf/config.dat back
<smurphy> Were do I get it from ??? *lol* It's not there... After a software upgrade etc. - I usually clean the caches ...
<genii> smurphy or elso do a sync before umounting the ramfs or mount it with sync as option so no unfinished wrotes
<genii> uninished *writes*
<genii> bleh typos
<smurphy> I do ... Wrote an application for that. Before a reboot etc. it flushes the buffers, syncs the Ram-FS with the CF-Card and reboots.
<smurphy> Short shellscript - only about 1500 lines :)
<smurphy> can I force the configured-flag somehow ???
<genii> smurphy: OK, so sync is not the issue :) The dat file dor dpkg then seems to be the crux
<smurphy> yep ...
<genii> dat file for dpkg
<genii> Does dir /var/cache/debconf exist on the ramdisk?
<smurphy> Just tried  dpkg --configure ulogd
<smurphy> yep - exists.
<genii> smurphy You want dpkg-reconfigure ulogd
<smurphy> Ok. Thx :)
<smurphy> -> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: ulogd is broken or not fully installed *lol*
<Zaden> Hey room
<miltos> hi ppl:-] 
<Zaden> is anyone here that can answer 2 questions i have
<smurphy> genii: dpkg-reconfigure --force  ulogd :)
<smurphy> seems to do the trick ...
<Zaden> ?
<genii> smurphy Ok, was just looking up man dpkg for correct switches :)
<firecrotch> !ask | Zaden
<ubotu> Zaden: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<smurphy> Hehe... Sometimes I'm faster ;) Used to read Manapages since 1992 ;) so I usually know where to look for :)
<Zaden> is Download Kubuntu 6.10 the full os or do i have to download something else?
<firecrotch> Zaden: It's the full OS
<smurphy> Zaden You can wodnload the full Internet if you want to - but the one disk usually is enough :)
<Zaden> and how is the wifi support in kubuntu
<genii> smurphy Anyhow, you should make sure to copy the /var/cache/debconf/config.dat     back so it has correct package states
<smurphy> Zaden: Actually - I'm wifiing on a Mac-Mini - and utilization is very easy :)
<Zaden> well it detect my notebooks built-in wireless ?
<firecrotch> Zaden: It really depends on your wireless card.  Mine worked right out of the box, but others have problems
<Zaden> kk
<smurphy> This Directory is synced by dfault ...
<smurphy> Zaden - what Notebook you have ?
<Kuwanger> Hmm..  What's the least amount of RAM that's necessary to install, using the alternative ISO?
<Zaden> Well i just ordered a new dell with amd duel core 2 TL-56
<firecrotch> Zaden: If it works when you're just running it as a Live CD, it should work fine when you install.
<smurphy> If I remember correctly - 20MB
<genii> Kuwanger: 64Mb
<genii> (in my experience)
<Zaden> ok and if im having issues with it while running the live cd. What shale i do?
<smurphy> Ah ? IO managed on 20 - but had to  -  after the bootup to create manually a swap of 60MB and use it ;)
<acemo> anyone here has any experience with bluetooth headsets on kubuntu?
<Zaden> Reason why i ask the wifi questions is gentoo has shitty support for wireless
<Zaden> anyone want a legit non used vista serial?
<firecrotch> Zaden: I tried Gentoo once, and I had no clue what I was doing, but somehow my wireless card worked :)
<smurphy> Zaden: no... Thx ... Not using the stuff ... UT2k4 is running under Linux - so I don't need any windows stuff *lol8
<Kuwanger> I assume it's possible to use loadlin instead of lilo or grub?
<smurphy> Kuwanger: yes. Shouldn't be an issue.
<Zaden> ya i never got it and they did not help me in the irc
<Zaden> so im hoping this works better
<firecrotch> Zaden: Can you give us the model of your laptop?
<Zaden> if i an having a issue with my wireless and live cd does not work. What should i do to solve the problem
<Zaden> Dell Inspiron 1501
<Zaden> amd duel core 2 TL56
<Zaden> 1 gig of ram
<smurphy> Zaden: what chipset is it using ? ICH8/ICH7 ?
<Zaden> not sure
<Zaden> let me search
<Zaden> i get ti tomarrow or so fedex says so
<smurphy> Zaden: Issue the following command - and paste the result pls.: lspci | grep Ethernet
<smurphy> I'll be offline for some minutes - have to reconfigure my Wlan-repeater - and it's on a nother Subnet with no Internet access ...
<Zaden> one sec
<acemo> dell inspirion 1501 has Dell 1390 802.11g Mini Wireless Card
<Zaden> correct
<firecrotch> Zaden: You'll need to use ndiswrapper to get it to work, but that shouldn't be too much of a hassle
<Zaden> smur im in xp right now
<firecrotch> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kuwanger> What is "../main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz"?
<firecrotch> Zaden: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092  This thread should help you out
<Zaden> what doc am i looking for fire
<acemo> anyone here has any experience with bluetooth headsets on kubuntu?
<Zaden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<Zaden> is that correct for me
<Kuwanger> Ah..something for a 256MB USB stick.. :/
<Kuwanger> If I plan to mount the .iso on loopback on a fat32 filesystem, should I use the cdrom/... files?
<firecrotch> Zaden: The thread that I linked to on ubuntuforums is specific to your laptop :)
<Zaden> yes it looks great
<Zaden> thanks
<Zaden> i guess i will just direct connect my top to install all the stuff i need then test wireless out
<CrypTom> Hi, is it possible to get pmount working with UUID? Meaning, I would like pmount to automatically mount my USB-devices on specific mount points based on the UUID.
<Zaden> has anyone here heard of or used bluebug?
<Kuwanger> CrypTom: Sounds like something udev could do.
<fdoving> CrypTom: sounds like something the kde media manager can do.
<fdoving> CrypTom: put the device in and have it mount itself, then rightclick on it (on the desktop or media:/) -> properties -> mounting -> select mountpoint.
<seven11> i have a nvidia fx5200 how do i set up the drive at the moment i use nv
<seven11> nvidia driver help please
<CrypTom> fdoving: ah, great, I will try. I tried fstab, but that did not work
<CrypTom> fdoving: I changed the mount point to my needs, unplugged and replugged it, but it still got mounted to the old mountpoint
<fdoving> CrypTom: you can use fstab but it requires you to use /dev/disk/by-uuid/41BC-15D8 instead of for example /dev/sda1
<seven11> in system settings the graphics card is nvidia geforce fx (generic) and the driver is nv... how do i get the right driver
<fdoving> CrypTom: hum. strange, hang on. i'll try.
<CrypTom> fdoving: fstab: I tried UUID=hexcode  /mntpoint ... (and I tried auto and noauto)
<fdoving> CrypTom: /dev/disk/by-uuid/hexcode /mntpoint ....
<Zaden> does wine run on kubuntu
<bentob0x> how can my computer be seen on the network via Workgroup when I did set it up as mshome?
<acemo> Zaden, yes
<bentob0x> do I need to reload samba or something?
<fdoving> bentob0x: yes, 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart' from a konsole.
<bentob0x> oh lord :(
<Zaden> Sorry for all the questions, What is the est install time it takes for kubuntu to fully install
<seven11> anybody nvidia driver help
<fdoving> Zaden: that all depends on your computer.
<acemo> Zaden, took me bout 30 min
<malik_> is it a good idea to use compiz with kde?
<acemo> including adjusting the configuration to my likes
<fdoving> CrypTom: works for me, to change the mountpoint in the mediamanager-way.
<malik_> n whats better eyecandy for kde compiz/beryl/metacity/kwin?
<Zaden> so 20 to 30 mins on a 2ghz duel amd x2 core?
<fdoving> malik_: if you want those effects it's probably not that bad.
<acemo> Zaden, about that should be yes
<jack_> Jucato: hi, if i use a gnome application like gnucashhow can i manage that it looks just like the other kde apps?
<fdoving> malik_: kwin and metacity does barely have effects, compiz and beryl does have effects, beryl is overloaded with effects.
<fdoving> malik_: #ubuntu-effects got more info on that topic.
<CrypTom> fdoving: in the properties dialog (you pointed out) I have no mount options set (exept mountpoint), is that correct? Or do I have to set "automount", which is done even without this option set
<seven11> in system settings the graphics card is nvidia geforce fx (generic) and the driver is nv... how do i get the right driver
<fdoving> CrypTom: no, you don't have to set anything else. i know it's kinda weird that it automounts even without automount option enabled. but if you enable automounting it will automount before the popup askin you what to do appears.
<smurphy_> Anyone knows how to setup WPA on the CLI ? *lol*
<fdoving> CrypTom: with automounting disabled, it doesn't mount until you close the popup. but i'm in the process of making it not mount when you select to 'do nothing'.
<fdoving> smurphy_: get wpasupplicant.
<smurphy_> fwdowing - it's in already ...
<oem> is there a grapgics manager or screen resolution manager for kubuntu?
<fdoving> smurphy_: then read /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/README.wpa_supplicant.conf.gz
<fdoving> oem, krandrtray is nice.
<smurphy_> But I have  Firewall I want it to run on - and no KDE/Gnome on it :)
<smurphy_> Thx.
<fdoving> smurphy_: you can read it with 'zless /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/README.wpa_supplicant.conf.gz'
<CrypTom> fdoving: well, it still mounts to the old mountpoint...
<smurphy_> fdoving - thx. I'll check it out :)
<fdoving> CrypTom: weird.
<oem> where do i get krandrtray?
<fdoving> oem, should already be installed. kmenu -> run -> 'krandrtray'
<oem> ah yes much better lol ty
<smurphy_> fdoving - where exactly has the wpasupplicant file has to reside ? I find 3 different locations - as described in /var/lib/dpkg/info/wpasupplicant.conffiles
<intelikey> smurphy_ dpkg -L wpasupplicant
<bentob0x> is it me or the whole samba interface is very flakey?
<smurphy_> bentobox: Nope - Windows is very flaky ...
<bentob0x> I'm on kubuntu
<bentob0x> ...
<smurphy_> intelikey: Problem is rather - that I have no GUI for setting it up - and I just try to figure out how all that stuff fits together ...
<bentob0x> I'm trying for the last week or so to share a folder on the network to a specified user so he can modify files and it's not working
<smurphy_> bentobox: So why to you need samba then ?
<bentob0x> coz nfs didn't work
<bentob0x> <- big linux noob
<smurphy_> nfs fifn't work ? under Linux ?
<intelikey> sounds more like a permissions issue to me.
<bentob0x> yea, I decided to migrate my two office computers onto linux and its been fantastic for everything except networking
<smurphy_> yep...
<bentob0x> samba, firestarter, user rights etc
<bentob0x> headaches and productivity drops
<bentob0x> :(
<|GaiJin|> ehm... finnes det en mte  slippe  restarte maskinen nr jeg setter inn en SATA disk. Det er tilsynelatende lett i windows, men jeg vil ha det her p denne maskinen...
<smurphy_> bentobox: I have 6 Computers over here... I use NFS only for installation DVD's - all the other stuff use  sshfs. more secure ;)
<bentob0x> ok so can anybody help me going back on the productivity tracks please
<bentob0x> I want to share my /var/www/ folder to one user only
<bentob0x> for full access
<smurphy_> bentob0x: nfs is easyer.
<bentob0x> I don't mind the method, I just want it to work on the network without compromising security
<smurphy_> bentob0x: MAke sure you have the users with the same Id's on both sides. E.g.: id <username> shoudl show the same user=ID on all computers;
<|GaiJin|> Doh... wrong channel
<bentob0x> ah and what if it isn't the same id?
<smurphy_> Then - configure NFS. Make sure nfs-server is installed on the nfs-server.
<smurphy_> bentob0x - then you have to adapt the ID's ...
<bentob0x> hmm
<|GaiJin|> Is there a way to get linux to discover a Sata disk as I plug it in, without reboot??
<smurphy_> NFS/Samba etc. works with user ID's. The Username is not important.
<smurphy_> GaiJin: Depends on your Hardware. Might work.
<|GaiJin|> got any reading material?
<bentob0x> ok smurphy_, I'm going to have a look at it then and come back to you in a minute
<bentob0x> thx for help
<smurphy_> GaiJin: not at hand. no. I have it running on an Epia-Board. I just force the system to rescan the S-ATA bus. That's all.
<smurphy_> bentob0x: p.
<smurphy_> sorry folks - I'll be offline for some minutes ... Have to reconfigure another Network-Box.
<perrin> hi,  can anyone help me with a display / font issue? you can see it at http://tinyurl.com/38q7ko.  the text in the box is add and pixelated, and i cant seem to work out how to change it.  Its in other programs as well, not just the displayed one.  Thanks!
<intelikey> numeric user/group id's will work   although if they very from one box to another you may give two or more users full access to the files.
<alain> bonjour
<intelikey> howdy
<alain> il y a des franais ? :/
<intelikey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* genii hands intelikey a large black coffee
<intelikey> no jave here dude  and i don't do windows either
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> java even
* Skuller envies intelikey for getting a coffee
* intelikey passes it on to skuller,,,  better than pouring it out i guess.
<bentob0x> ok I've disabled my samba deamon all together and shared the folder /var/www/ via NFS with NFS Options Public (checked) and Writeable (checked)
<bentob0x> but I don't linke the idea of having that folder publicly shared
* Skuller thanx intelikey....but suddenly remembers that his mum told caffeine is bad for health..so returns it to intelikey
<bentob0x> now, what do I need to use on the other computer to see the network share?
* intelikey </shakes head>  no no keep it.
<bentob0x> as we won't use samba from now so no samba client right?
* Skuller wonders what he will do with a cup of coffee he cant drink...<as if his sister wasnt enough to give him a hard time>
* Ash-Fox would use samba over nfs in most cases.
<intelikey> i don't know anything about networking.   i'd be forced to just use ssh     that's all i know.
<perrin> hi,  can anyone help me with a display / font issue? you can see it at http://tinyurl.com/38q7ko - the text in the box is odd and pixelated, and i cant seem to work out how to change it.  Its in other programs as well, not just the displayed one.  Thanks!hi,  can anyone help me with a display / font issue? you can see it at http://tinyurl.com/38q7ko.  the text in the box is add and pixelated, and i cant seem to work out how to change
<perrin> it.  Its in other programs as well, not just the displayed one.  Thanks!
<perrin> woah sorry
* Skuller Skuller wants a coffee :( :P
<Skuller> lol...
<perrin> ill make you a great coffee if u can help me :P
<bcochofel> Hi, I'm from Portugal and I've installed Kubuntu 6.10. I'm having troubles with my keyboard
<bcochofel> Where can I set the correct key layout?
<Smurphy_> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse
<Smurphy_> Sorry - in regional & Language ;)
<Smurphy_> DEfine there the Keyboard layout.
<bcochofel> Smurphy_: I've done that but still I can't use my accents
<bentob0x> I have enabled  NFS now so how can I see this machine from the other machine?
<bcochofel> I don't have the LANG vars set and I don't know why?
<Smurphy_> on the other machine - issue the command: showmount -e <server-ip>
<Ash-Fox> bcochofel, you probably didn't install the needed locales
<Smurphy_> bcochofel: yep... Click on install Language.
<bcochofel> Smurphy_: Something like kde-18ln-pt?! I have.
<bentob0x> either it's not doing anything or it's taking a very long time to do something
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: This should show you if the NFS Server is providing you mount-point/share :)
<bcochofel> I don't have accents even on the login screen
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: What command exactly did you enter ?
<bentob0x> nothing
<bentob0x> showmount -e 192.168.0.1
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: 192.168.0.1 is the NFS-Server ? or is the router ?
<bentob0x> it's still blinking
<teacher> hey. How can I sort by size in konsole ????????? and print by name??????????
<bentob0x> it's this  machine,
<bentob0x> the NFS-Server
<Smurphy_> bcohifel: in that case - add a language for the keyboard...
<intelikey> howto find what HorizSync & VertRefresh    i cau use ?    looked in xorg.conf figuring to find a range  but it never mentions them ?
<Smurphy_> the local machine ?
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: the local machine ?
<Smurphy_> then issue: showmoune -e localhost
<teacher> hey. How can I sort by size in konsole ????????? and print by name??????????
<bentob0x> ok got you
<bentob0x> sorry
<bentob0x> Export list for localhost:
<bentob0x> /var/www (everyone)
<intelikey> teacher man sort
<Smurphy_> bantob0x: Argh... No security at all ! *lol* if I have access to your Lan - I can do all with your files :)
<bentob0x> aherm ...
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: Ok - so you have access to it: No try to mount that directory locally - using nfs.
<Smurphy_> betnob0x: mount -t nfs localhost:/var/www /mnt/nfs
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: make sure you create /mnt/nfs first
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: then issue: mount
<intelikey> man sort   man ls   paying attention to -s    teacher
<Smurphy_> bentobox: should show you a new mount point under: /mnt/nfs
<bentob0x> ok this works
<Smurphy_> bentobox: OK. I would opt to set a little bit more security: You /etc/exports file - adapt it and make sure you have:
<bcochofel> Smurphy_: I have done that also. I have accents under ttyN, the problem is only under X11
<Smurphy_> bentobox: /var/www (rw,sync,root_squash) - this would restrict super-user access a little - also - I'd put your Lan in front: 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 to restrict access to the local LAN only.
<bentob0x> so basically : /var/www 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync,root_squash)?
<intelikey> seems there is always more than one way to debark a felion
<Smurphy_> bcochofel: Then under system settings -> regional Language -> Keyboard Layout - Enable the Button : Enable KLeyboard Layouts. This will put you a button in Kicker bar - and there - select which keyboard you want to use.
<NeXaLb> salve
<Smurphy_> bcohoftel: You need to have this options configure though - to have the portugues keyboard layout enabled ;)
<Smurphy_> betnob0x: Yep. Correct. restart the exportfs-directove with: exportfs -ra - and the system should reread the conf-file.
<|GaiJin|> Smurphy_: About the rescanning of the S-ATA bus, mind giving me a hand??
<Smurphy_> GaiJin: Did that 6 months ago. don't remember. I took the hints from a SCSI list at that time...
<bentob0x> exportfs: could not open /var/lib/nfs/etab for locking
<bentob0x> exportfs: can't lock /var/lib/nfs/etab for writing
<bentob0x> is this normal?
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: prepend a sudo in front. e.g. sudo exportfs -ar :)
<|GaiJin|> Smurphy_: okies...
<bentob0x> oh lord
<alain> fr
<bentob0x> k done
<bentob0x> and working
<alain> franais
<bentob0x> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: Under ubuntu- you are a standard user. You always need remmber that system stuff requires sometimes Admin-access ;)
<Smurphy_> alain: OUaips - mauvais channel ici... C'est anglais :)
<bentob0x> hehe yes I know, just that when pressure is on you forget those basic things
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: Yeah :) Happens to me under Windows :) *rotflbtc*
<bcochofel> Smurphy_: isn't there a system config option?
<bcochofel> Smurphy_: for kdm?
<Smurphy_> bcochtel: Hmmm. Dunnoi - never troied. I work with 6 languages over here - so I require that ...
<bentob0x> ok now my mount is all strange
<bentob0x> the /mnt/nfs thing
<bentob0x> --------- ? ?    ?       ?                ? nfs
<bentob0x> that's what I have
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: before you modify the system setting s- you should of course unmount that ;)
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: umount /mnt/nfs
<Smurphy_> and then remount :)
<bcochofel> Smurphy_: even with the PT flag under toolbar I'm not able to use accents in the kconsole
<bcochofel> Smurphy_: is there any other package needed?
<Smurphy_> Ah 0 this might be the Leyboard type in X configuration.
<intelikey> oh KRAP!  ulimit not working for root
<bentob0x> k I'm getting permission denied now
<bentob0x> no it works with IP
<bentob0x> not with localhost
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: yes - you can't mount using the localhost :) As localhost (127.0.0.1) is not allowed. only the local IP ... 192.168.0.1 can mount it :)
<bentob0x> I suppose it's due to the changes in the exports file
<bentob0x> k got it
<bentob0x> it starts to make sense now
<Smurphy_> bcochofel: Edit your X-Confioguration file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf and adapt the correct keyboard. Should do the trick.
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: Had ablut 120 Systems using NFS - I had to understand how it works *lol*
<bentob0x> yea I'd like to get a good book to learn the guts of it
<Smurphy_> bcochofel: Then restart X-windows - e.g. logout, and in KDM tell it to restart the x-Server.
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: 15Year Linux experience ... No book pays off there ;)
<bcochofel> Smurphy_: that's why I think there's something wrong. I have. My xorg.conf is equal to one that I have on ubuntu (even the keyboard is the same) and under ubuntu works
<intelikey> or ctrl+alt+backspace
<Smurphy_> bcochofel: hat does the line XkbLayout and XkbVariant in /etc/X11/xorg.conf look like ?
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: Now - all you ave to do is to mount that nfs-server from the reote boxes. Try it out.
<bcochofel> the GDM conf has something for setxkbmap and xmodmap and I don't see that in KDM
<bentob0x> yep, I just did but it seems to take a while
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: if it works - add an entry in /etc;/fstab for these to be ounted at boot-up and you;re doine.
<intelikey> why will ulimit not work for root on this box?
<Smurphy_> bcochofel: Cause under KDE - the user can decide what to use...
<intelikey> oh wait. i think i know.    it's not a login shell it's su -    ...
<bentob0x> that command is still running
<bcochofel> XkbLayout pt
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: whic command ? remote box ?
<bentob0x> yep
<bentob0x> sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.0.1:/var/www /mnt/www_laurent
<Smurphy_> bcochofel: Do you see the "Flag" button in kicker ???
<bentob0x> that's  on the remote machine
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: on which host you do that ?
<intelikey> well ulimit works for logins  so i guess that will do.    odd that ulimit wont work on   su -
<bcochofel> Smurphy_: yes, portuguese flag
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: ok - you have a firewall running on your Server ? Packet-Filter ?
<Mask> find . -size +0c -printf '%s\n' | sort -n
<bentob0x> firestarter
<Smurphy_> bcochofel: Then open a konsole - and type what you want ... to check.
<Mask> find . -size +0c -printf '%s\n' | sort -n this is printing size. I want name??    ?????
<Smurphy_> bentobox: Then disable the firewall - just for testing ... :)
<Mask> intelikey find . -size +0c -printf '%s\n' | sort -n this is printing size. I want name??    ?????
<bentob0x> Smurphy_: by having this in exports : /var/www/ 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync,root_squash), does it not restrict it only to 0.0?
<intelikey> '{}'
<Smurphy_> bentobox: 255.255.255.0 is the netmask. it restricts it to 192.168.0.0 up to 192.168.0.255 - all in between can access it.
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: BTW - you have access it with 192.168.0.1 didn't you ? ;)
<intelikey> Mask what's wrong with   ls -S   ?
<bentob0x> what you mean? locally?
<bentob0x> on the same machine?
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: In a console on your NFS-Server (Where te firewall is active) checik the firewall logs - eventually even a dmesg should gove you informations which ports are locking it all.
<Smurphy_> yes - but we used the IP of the machine :)
<bcochofel> Smurphy_: still no good
<bcochofel> my menus have both portuguese and english strings
<bentob0x> looks like port 111
<Smurphy_> bcochofel: in that case - don't know what is wrong ...
<Smurphy_> bcochofel: Ah - that's because not all menus have been translated :) *lol*
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: ok - Enable access to port 111 for the Lan 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 - and it should work.
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: eventually - the portmapper also wants to access ... But check with that one first. it's been 9 years I used NFS through a firewall :) *lol*
<bcochofel> ok, thanks
<Smurphy_> bcochofel: You can join the translation team ... it's a hell of a work - and nobody thansk you for it. I know by experience. I translated KDE 1.0 from englisch to French *lol*
<bentob0x> what's port 973?
<Smurphy_> don't know: grep 973 /etc/services
<Smurphy_> doesn't exist...
<bcochofel> Smurphy_: I believe that isn't the problem, I have another kubuntu that has all the menus in portuguese but the keys has the same problem
<bentob0x> nothing on grep 973
<Smurphy_> bcochofel: I don't know what's wrong then... Sorry.
<bcochofel> Smurphy_: all pcs with ubuntu have the right kbd, I'm only getting problems w kubuntu
<Smurphy_> betnob0x: I know. tried it here ...
<bentob0x> :)
<Smurphy_> bcochofel: Eventually the wrong keyboard-type configure in kubuntu.
<bcochofel> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bentob0x> bcochofel: try #kde maybe?
<bentob0x> they are aware of some issues that is kde-specific on ubuntu
<intelikey> Mask or did you mean     find . -size +0c -print       find . -size +0c -exec echo '{}' \;      or some other veriant ?     but if i had a clue what and why i could probably give better addvice.
<genii> bentob0x: Look up any standard port number assignment at http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers  It may also be some remapped port for a common service in your case.
<genii> bentob0x: sudo netstat -a|grep 973 may give you some clue
<bentob0x> now I just got some 614 port blocked by my firewall
<bentob0x> again, the mount command doens't work
<bentob0x> it hangs
<bentob0x> juts got a timed out reply
<bentob0x> what's npmp-gui?
<bentob0x> should I create a rule in my firewall to open 614?
<Smurphy_> yes ...
<Smurphy_> but check the logs first ...
<bentob0x> which logs?
<bentob0x> ok it's mounted now but on read-only
<Smurphy_> bentobox: why read only ?
<bentob0x> dunno
<bentob0x> I mean the other machine doesn't have write access
<intelikey> i just couldn't stand it anymore  i deleted 20 links from rcS.d and 28 from rc<default_runlevel>.d     sorry guys i simply can not tolerate the default setup.    i really tried hard to keep it default.
<Smurphy_> :)
<miltos> for your info ...vlc doen't work well with kubuntu...I reinstalled kubuntu cause i thought there was a problem with the sound...but the problem was with VLC media player...
<bentob0x> vlc works fine here miltos
<miltos> movie player works pretty well
<miltos> I've no sound with VLC
<intelikey> those 48 scripts not running at boot time should help  maybe i can leave the rest as is for now.
<intelikey> miltos so tell vlc to use alsa output
<intelikey> it's confiturable
<miltos> <intelikey> how do i tell it?
<intelikey> configurable maybe.
<intelikey> in it's menu
<intelikey> time to go later folks.
<miltos> <intelikey>there is no such a thing in VLC
<bentob0x> Smurphy_: I have this line in exports as we did earlier on : /var/www/ 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync,root_squash)
<bentob0x> but still, the second machine doesn't have write access
<oem> i cannot get my game to use more ram off of my agp card can anyone help me
<oem> the card isnt rendeeeeering the graphics quickly enough
<Smurphy_> bentob0x: Root will not have write access. only a user with the same uid as on the server itself :)
<oem> anyone help me?
<bentob0x> ok and how can I set that up?
<bentob0x> oem: what's your video card?  did you install the right drivers?
<oem> sec let me install a different set
<Smurphy_> check the user id's .. Or root write access ???
<bentob0x> eeh no :)
<bentob0x> so what would be the best policy for this?
<bentob0x> should I create a userid on the server with a specific ID and create the same ID on the client machine and then mount using that user?
<bentob0x> where could I get a good tutorial/howto/article on user management etc?
<Smurphy_> dunno :) /etc/passwd ??? :)
<carola> hallo
<carola> ich hab ein problem ... :( ich hab mit adept ein paar pakete aus gnome installiert, neugestartet, und nun startet gnome statt kde. was muss ich denn tun damit kde wieder startet?
<genii> bentob0x: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/managing-users.html is a very good start. Some paths on debian/ubuntu linux are a bit different but not much.
<carola> uhm, i installed some packaged with adept, and now gnome starts up as default. what can i do to change back to kde?
<genii> !de | carola
<ubotu> carola: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<genii> carola mit console installiert gnome: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<genii> carola KDE: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<carola> genii: thats already installed
<genii> carola In the display manager you can select the session type
<genii> (where you login)
<carola> genii: ok, so i'll try again :)
<carola> thx so far :)
<genii> carola :)
<genii> Wow, quiet in here now
* Jucato pours hot tea over genii
<Jucato> scream boy. scream
* genii runs around screaming, knocking crap over left right and centre !
<genii> N o wonder I hate tea
<Jucato> :D
<oem> i need the rrepository page please
<oem> any one help me?
<genii> oem http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<genii> oem for whatever country prepend archive with country code
<genii> eg us.archive.ubuntu.com
<bonbonthejon> !source-o-matic | oem
<ubotu> oem: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<oem> ok
<SolidSource> anyone else feel like taking an axe to their computer besides me?
<waylandbill> SolidSource: everyday!!
<oem> ok i am installing or trying to install a newer driver for my nvidia card from this addy    http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-7184.html
<oem> can some one tell me how i am supposed to install it?
<SolidSource> oem: tried nvidia-glx from the repos already?
<oem> yes it isnt rendering right i need a tool kit so i can adjust it
<baz> how do you get adept to install packages such as g++? ive tried all sorts and t doesnt pick up any additional packages
<oem> it wont give me the settings tool kit without taking the glx away
<SolidSource> oem: it does
<SolidSource> oem: just doesn't do it like you think
<oem> ?
<SolidSource> oem: use run command and type "nvidia-settings"
<oem> so how does it do it then?
<oem> it did
<oem> i did *
<SolidSource> then it should bring up a window for ya
<oem> link for pastebin please
<SolidSource> ?
<oem> a generic one yes but not the window i neeed
<SolidSource> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10177/
<SolidSource> oem: hmm ok, well it should work anyway if you changed your xorg.conf file right
<oem> you looking at the link?
<SolidSource> yes
<jake__> hi everybody, anybody using here the CREOX?
<miltos> very strange as movie player and kaffeine plays well all media video files, but VLC plays them with no sound...
<oem> i do not know how to change xorg.conf file
<SolidSource> oem: and nvidia-glx installed correctly with linux-restricted-modules?
<oem> yes i installed the nvidia glx correctly got my game to play in three d however it isnt rerndering fast enough isnt using any ram.....and i have plenty
<gemidjy> I delete ~/.mozilla and yet firefox gets the old settings...strange
<baz> how do you get adept to install aditional packages? i need to install g++ and other development tools but it cant find them
<gemidjy> baz: build-essentians
<SolidSource> oem: lol well using the driver from nvidia's site won't help
<gemidjy> baz: *build-essentials
<baz> sorry i dont understand?
<SolidSource> oem: well check your xorg.conf file (commnad to access = kdesu kate "/etc/X11/xorg.conf")
<SolidSource> oem: ensure that "nv" is changed to "nvidia"
<jake__> help guys ive installed the creox guitar fx, but it seems that its not functioning
<blindside> hey guys  im using syslinux and its failing because it cant recognize "mcopy"
<blindside> it says command no found
<oem> is that sudo kdesu  ?
<oem> is that sudo kdesu
<SolidSource> oem: no, just kdesu
<oem> in terminal or run
<SolidSource> oem: sudo is for command line and kdesu is for graphical
<SolidSource> either or command is the same
<SolidSource> kdesu = to run graphical app as SU
<oem> would that be the same as going to monitor and system settings then clicking on admin then click on hardware ?
<oem> becasue kdesu doesnt bring anything up
<SolidSource> oem: actually no
<oem> ok then let me reboot and see if the kdesu works then
<SolidSource> oem: dont' reboot
<oem> ok
<SolidSource> oem: just crtl+alt+backspace
<SolidSource> ctrl*
<nosrednaekim> reboot == windows
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10179/
<oem> i need to run for about 30 min i will be back
<SolidSource> lol
<SolidSource> that was all one command
<oem> yeah
<oem> one command
<SolidSource> no that was only a piece of the command
<oem> what do you mean
<SolidSource> copy whats in quotes and paste into konsole "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<BruceLeeds> Hallo alle: Wenn ich eine Kubuntu-CD brenne aus einem Iso, muss ich die CD dann als bootable brennen?
<nosrednaekim> !de | BruceLeeds
<ubotu> BruceLeeds: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BruceLeeds> sorry - wrong channel ;-) mixed it up
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10181/
<oem> brb
<pinguin_> hallo allerseits
<pinguin_> jemand hier, der mir mit einer Frage zu sylog weiterhelfen kann
<nosrednaekim> !de | pinguin_
<ubotu> pinguin_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rickvanniekerk> How do I get widescreen support in Kubuntu_
<SolidSource> LOL
<rickvanniekerk> ?
<nosrednaekim> rickvanniekerk: do you mean HD or 1280X800?
<SolidSource> rickvanniekerk: I just went into kcontrol and selected the right resolution....thats all its based off anyway
<rickvanniekerk> nosrednaekim: 1280x800
<SolidSource> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nosrednaekim> rickvanniekerk: whats your video card?
<rickvanniekerk> SolidSource: i915 I think
<miltos> how do i put the trash bin on my desktop?
<nosrednaekim> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<nosrednaekim> rickvanniekerk: ^^^^
<rickvanniekerk> nosrednaekim: thx
<frtmonster> hi, how can i disable my laptop's touchpad?
<miltos> how do i put the trash bin on my desktop?
<fdoving> miltos: you can follow http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/24/how-to-add-the-trash-can-to-your-kubuntu-desktop/
<miltos> fdoving, thanks
<bentob0x> I have a DNS-323 on the network and I'm on Kubuntu, when I use accents ( etc.), it works fine on my machine but once a file with accents is copied onto the DNS, it gets stange characters onto it
<bentob0x> the DNS-323 has samba on it
<bentob0x> it seems to work fine when accessing a file via a windows machine
<smile> hello linux world
<nosrednaekim> 'lo
<miltos> fdonving, yes now i have a trash on my desktop...thank you again very helpful indeed!!!!
<frojnd> wasssssssaaaaaaaaaaaappppppppppp
<frojnd> :)
<frojnd> I have problem with mms protocol
<smile> i've a problem with Beryl inkubuntu dapper, i installed it but it freeze all widow & i cant see decoration of windows ... any help plz ?????
<frojnd> my path is set to /usr/bin/vlc
<frojnd> but vlc can't play vmw..
<frojnd> how can I set for vmw formats for mplayer..
<smile> frojnd: wmv not vmw !!
<smile> frojnd: it's a format specified to windows .. u can just hear voice .. no video .. right ?
<frojnd> anyway it doesn't play when I click on a link..
<rickvanniekerk> nosrednaekim: I can't find the 915resolution pack
<frojnd> yes,,, just voice
<frojnd> and for that  I wanna set mms protocol to mplayer..
<xenalise> I hate silly little bugs
<frojnd> just don't know where is mplayer P
<SolidSource> smile: beryl doesn't work with dapper, XGL works in edgy and beryl and xgl both work in feisty....one reason is xserver and the other is kernel
<xenalise> beryl works in edgy
<nosrednaekim> rickvanniekerk: do you have universe repositories enabled?
<xenalise> I've had it running before
<xenalise> Quite nicely too :P
<smile> SolidSource: but AIXGL workded fine .. but just beryl freeze my windows
<smile> frojnd: u want play mms radio internet ?
<rickvanniekerk> nosrednaekim: I don't know. How do I check it?
<frojnd> smile: mms videos...
<SolidSource> smile: yes, xgl does work, but beryl is different and very unstable
<frojnd> smile: mms://wmedia.siol.net/glasbeni_video_spoti/moby_and_mylene_farmer-sliping_away.wmv
<nosrednaekim> !universe | rickvanniekerk
<smile> frojnd: u can play it via Firefox ?
<ubotu> rickvanniekerk: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<frojnd> smile: how ?
<smile> SolidSource: but Compiz too dont work to me :-(
<smile> SolidSource: it works with Edgy !
<smile> frojnd: follow me ...
<SolidSource> smile: beryl and compiz are essencially the same...
<frojnd> smile: be my guide
<SolidSource> smile: again dapper doesn't have the kernel nor xserver versions that edgy gets
<smile> frojnd: (1.) Open Firefox, type "about:config" (no quotes) in the address window, and click enter.
<frojnd> smile: done
<smile> SolidSource: so ? no solution to run Compiz or Beryl ? :-(
<smile> frojnd: (2.) Right click on the window and choose <New>, then <String> from the pop-up menu that appears.
<frojnd> smile: done
<SolidSource> smile: none for dapper that I know of, edgy has work arounds
<smile> frojnd: (3.) In the first pop-up box, enter: "network.protocol-handler.app.mms" (no quotes,
<bumzo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<frojnd> smile: done
<smile> frojnd:  and it might just be easier to cut 'n paste this into the box).
<smile> SolidSource: ok .. i should forget so ?!
<frojnd> "this" ?
<frojnd> ah.. u mean networt.protocol
<SolidSource> smile: that or upgrade
<frojnd> I copy paste it, smile
<smile> frojnd: (4.) In the next pop-up box enter the path to Kaffeine (e.g. "/usr/bin/kaffaine").
<SolidSource> smile with feisty coming, upgrade is good
<frojnd> smile: done
<smile> SolidSource: if i upgrade Dapper .. it becomes Edgy ?
<frojnd> what e.g. means
<smile> frojnd: (5.) Now, click in the main window again but choose <New> <Boolean>
<rickvanniekerk> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<SolidSource> smile: yes, feisty isn't released yet
<SolidSource> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> smile: done
<SolidSource> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<smile> SolidSource: but i will get a problem .. my ADSL modem is not supported to Edgy .. just Dapper :-(
<smile> frojnd: (6.) In the first pop-up box, enter: "network.protocol-handler.external.mms"
<frojnd> smile: done
<smile> frojnd: (7.) In the second pop-up select <True>.
<SolidSource> smile: well if you must have it, you might get lucky with searching
<frojnd> smile: done
<smile> frojnd: 8 .. that's all ;-) ..  try to play
<frojnd> :>
<frojnd> ok
<smile> SolidSource: i searched for 1 month .. it'sn't supported to the kernel of Edgy
<frojnd> smile: I click on a link but no kaffeine starts nor new window or anything..
<SolidSource> smile: was meaning searching for beryl work arounds
<smile> frojnd: u have kaffein in ur computer ?
<frojnd> ofocures, smile
<smile> SolidSource: i found a howto that says that Beryl isn't stable with Dapper
<frtmonster> how can i disable my laptop's touchpad?
<SolidSource> smile: yeah, its not all that stable in edgy either, though it works for the most part in it
<smile> frojnd: really i dont know what happen ... i had the same problem but i solved it like that !!!
<smile> frojnd: now i can play mms protocole fine
<frojnd> that's strange, I thought it was the path, but kaffeine is in /usr/binkaffeine :s
<frojnd> hm hm
<smile> SolidSource: what u have in ur computer ?
<frojnd> /usr/bin/kaffeine*
<smile> SolidSource: Compiz or beryl ?
<SolidSource> smile: beryl
<smile> SolidSource: Dapper or Edgy or feizy ?
<SolidSource> smile: edgy
<smile> frojnd: try to replace /usr/bin/kaffeine by /usr/bin/vlc
<smile> SolidSource: lucky one ;-p
<smile> SolidSource: thank u anyway :-)
<smile> frojnd: so ??
<rickvanniekerk> Why can't I chose 1200x800 in kcontrol, when It's listed in xorg.conf?
<rickvanniekerk> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<miltos> i don't have sound on VLC player...any ideas?
<frojnd> smile: vlc opens but no video
<frojnd> even no music so far :)
<miltos> vlc opens video:yes, sound:no
<rickvanniekerk> Why can't I chose 1200x800 in kcontrol, when It's listed in xorg.conf?
<smile> frojnd: try this (mms://stream.mosaiquefm.net/mosaique64k) and tell me if u hear music .. it's the tunisian radio
<frojnd> smile: it's no music
<smile> frojnd: u hear radio ?
<frojnd> smile: mo..
<frojnd> no, nothing smile
<ecetahmaz> has got any virtual machine program at linux
<smile> frojnd: try this (mms://vip6.yacast.fr/encodercheriefm )
<frojnd> smile, tha same as other
<smile> frojnd: r u sure that u followed instructions correctly ?
<frojnd> yes :)
<frojnd> I am sure
<smile> frojnd: be sure too that ur internet connection is working fine !
<smile> frojnd: i will stop here ... this should work !!!
<frojnd> smile: I'll try to reinstall kaffeine, couse lately I have some problems with it
<ecetahmaz> i need acrobat writer or similar program for linux..... is any body know?
<frojnd> and set path to /usr/bin/kaffeine
<smile> frojnd: u have amarok ?
<bxnp> scribus ecetahmaz
<SolidSource> ecetahmaz: sudo apt-get install acroread
<bentob0x> how can I make my konsole prompt: user@localhost:~$  in a different color?
<frojnd> smile: yes
<SolidSource> ecetahmaz: oh writer......openoffice can write PDFs
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10181/
<ecetahmaz> soidsource: cheers
<smile> frojnd: try to replace kaffaine by amarok and try to play the  last radio
<smile> frojnd: /usr/bin/amarok
<SolidSource> oem: change "nv" to "nvidia" where present and then save and then ctrl+alt+backspace
<smile> frojnd: & play the radio in firefox
<ecetahmaz> solidsource; i`m trying now
<frojnd> smile: nothing happens
<oem> ok
<frojnd> smile: something is happeninc..
<smile> frojnd: what ?  buffering ?
<frojnd> something like that
<smile> frojnd: u should wait buffering some seconds !!
<miltos> what's the default path for x11 cursor?
<frojnd> I have to go, lunch
<rickvanniekerk> What program does Kubuntu use to connect to Wirless networks?
<SolidSource> rickvanniekerk: knetworkmanager or wassistant
<oem> this one to?    Device "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] "
<SolidSource> oem: anywhere that "nv" apears alone change to "nvidia"
<oem> ok
<ecetahmaz> <SolidSource> I couldnt openoffice with the PDF. It is ascii code
<SolidSource> ecetahmaz: hmm try what bxnp said then ...scribus...or try searching in adept/synaptic for pdf writer
<ecetahmaz> solidsource: thanx i will go 4 it
<SolidSource> who says you can't have your way....blackdown and nspluginwrapper is my new friend
<senwei> hi all
<bxnp> ecetahmaz: http://www.scribus.net/
<pinguin_> #linux
<bxnp> ecetahmaz: did you visit the link
<Zaden> Is it worth download the 4 gig amd iso from torrent
<Zaden> or just the basic live cd
<SolidSource> Zaden: for the most part...the CD is fine
<jeffto> Hi everybody
<pinguin_> Hi
<bxnp> Zaden: what kind of iso you are want to download
<jeffto> I've a question related to setup kubuntu edgy local hour, I have another operative sistem installed but kubuntu's hour never is the right hour of my country, how I can reconfigure that, I think that when I installed I don't use the right option for hour
<ecetahmaz> bxnp not yet i`m going to o now
<bxnp> oke and join #scribus on this server
<bxnp> jeffto: right click on the clocl and reconfigure it
<Zaden> the i386.iso  will install on a amd correct
<faidillinger> hi there
<fdoving> Zaden: correct.
<faidillinger> can somebody tell me how do i recompile my kernel ( i need some audio with low latency ) with kubuntu edgy 6.10 ??
<bxnp> and ecetahmaz was that what you whre looking for
<jeffto> bxnp, yes but alway that I restart the hour changes
<SolidSource> oem: working now?
<yamal> jeffto: see the UTC option in /etc/default/rcS
<jeffto> I'm ther, I active UTC=yes or not?
<yamal> jeffto: if you have windows on your pc as well as linux, it should be "no" (because time is kept in localtime)
<ecetahmaz> solid source & bxnp: scribus 1.3.3.7 release is ok?
<jeffto> actually I found that this option is no....
<fuel>  how do i move read messages automatically to some other folder in kmail ?
<jeffto> did I have to change some option on BIOS system?
<SolidSource> ecetahmaz: 1.3.3.8 looks to be the latest
<SolidSource> ecetahmaz: go here and add the repo and install that way
<SolidSource> ecetahmaz: http://www.scribus.net/index.php?name=Sections&req=viewarticle&artid=4&page=1
<faidillinger> anyone knows how i can associate firefox with ktorrent so that when i click on a torrent file it launches ktorrent ??
<miltos> is out there any good RSS reader?
<SolidSource> !akregator
<ubotu> akregator: RSS feed aggregator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 669 kB, installed size 2260 kB
<SolidSource> akregator is built in
<PhinnFort> !prevu
<ubotu> prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<miltos> SolidSource, akregator doen't show messages on the desktop...
<SolidSource> miltos: I don't use RSS, so wouldn't know anything else
<delphine> ok, do threats work here? ;)
<delphine> ie. if I don't solve my problem, i am back to the dark side of the force...
<delphine> hello all
<delphine> I am at a loss as to what is wrong with my brand new install of kubuntu
<delphine> usb does not work
<delphine> and network works once out of twice
<delphine> please save me :)
<sergio> Hola
<ccc> faidillinger: i don't use firefox, but it's probably somewhere in prefs > mime types -- something
<faidillinger> ccc: tanks a lot, i already found out how to do this
<faidillinger> google is our friend
<ccc> excellent
<delphine> I've been googling for three days
<delphine> to no avail :(
<ecetahmaz> solidsource cheers
<alanhaggai> I need to run a script when the router gets an IP. How to do it?
<jhutchins> delphine: more helpful to know what does happen than what doesn't.
<jhutchins> alanhaggai: I think you might find what you need in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ipup or something like that.
<jhutchins> alanhaggai: Have a look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Diald-HOWTO.html for possible examples.
<alanhaggai> jhutchins:  Let me try that :)
<alanhaggai> But I am using broadband with a router. And so is it PPP?
<alanhaggai> I have no idea regarding this.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning All :)
<alanhaggai> BluesKaj: Good morning :)
<SolidSource> blueskaj: run run away!!
<BluesKaj> what's the prob SS ? :)
<jhutchins> alanhaggai: It may not be PPP, usually not with broadband unless it's DSL.
<alanhaggai> jhutchins: Mine is ADSL. Likewise, I have no /etc/sysconfig/
<SolidSource> blueskaj: lol you'll see
<BluesKaj> geez , gimme a break , on my first coffee here :)
<genii> BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> ho genii :)
<BluesKaj> err hi genii
<BluesKaj> :_)
<genii> BluesKaj LOL thas alrite... I haven't left since I saw you here last... coffee is keeping me going right now too
<simo__> hi!
<simo__> i am using feisty, and have problems updating hotkey-setup
<simo__> does anyone else have the same problem?
<Jucato> simo__: try #ubuntu+1
<simo__> i'm sorry jucato, didn't understand
<simo__> ah, ok
<Jucato> simo__: try asking in #ubuntu+1 it's the channel for feisty
<simo__> slow today :)
<Prollc> how can i setup firefox on kubuntu ?
<bentob0x> when changing the UID and GID of a user, there is only two places where to do that yes?
<bentob0x> I mean using vigr and vipw
<ecetahmaz> i will download http://www.scribus.net/index.php?name=Sections&req=viewarticle&artid=4&page=1
<BluesKaj> wow, genii ...a dedicated person you are :)
<bentob0x> Prollc: have a look at your repositories
<ecetahmaz> is tht right one?
<genii> BluesKaj: Nah just up all night working and so why not have the computer on here as well
<alanhaggai> I need to run a script when the router gets an IP. How to do it? I am on ADSL connection.
<acemo> Prollc: open konsole, then type  "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<jhutchins> alanhaggai: Sorry, that's where the systems I run keep the network info.  Ubuntu appears to have abandoned that convention and I don't know where to tell you.  That diald howto probably won't work for you either, given that the normal, text-based network configuration doesn't seem to exist.  Maybe it's in the registry.
<alanhaggai> jhutchins: Sorry to ask more questions. But where can I access the Kubuntu registry?
<jhutchins> alanhaggai: Sorry, that's a joke.
<alanhaggai> I see :))
<jhutchins> alanhaggai: I'm hoping to prod someone who knows where the configuration is hidden.
<BluesKaj> right on genii, ya work shifts eh ?
<alanhaggai> jhutchins: Thank you. Do PM or announce with my name here. I will search for it also.
<genii> BluesKaj Well from home but yeah
<mjunx> registry? look in /etc
<BluesKaj> cool genii
<mjunx> or if using gnome, gconf is the registry-wannabe lol
<alanhaggai> I am using KDE.
<jhutchins> mjunx: Where are the scripts that run when network interfaces come up?
<BluesKaj> genii, yer in toronto right ?
<mjunx> although, all kde settings are in ~/.kde/share/config/
<mjunx> hrm
<genii> BluesKaj Yup :)
<mjunx> using the normal ifupdown stuff?
<jhutchins> mjunx: Yeah, ifup, ifdown.
<mjunx> in /etc/network/*.d/
<alanhaggai> Let me try that.
<mjunx> plus anything you defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<alanhaggai> Ok.
<jhutchins> alanhaggai: Looks like you can link a script to the /etc/network/*.d directories and they'll be triggered.
<alanhaggai> Be right back. Just going to reconnect and see if the script is executing or not.
<alanhaggai> jhutchins: Yes I think. I have put a script there. I will be back to tell you if it worked or not.
<jhutchins> alanhaggai: You should put the script in /usr/etc and link it to the appropriate location.
<alanhaggai> jhutchins: Why is it so?
<alanhaggai> jhutchins: Won't it be possible if I copy the script to /etc/network/if-up.d/   ?
<jhutchins> alanhaggai: Either one I guess, *.d files are only supposed to contain links, but ubuntu seems to ignore that too.
<jhutchins> alanhaggai: Just a matter of keeping things properly organized.
<alanhaggai> jhutchins: I see. I am new to Linux. So no idea of the conventions used.
<Zapt> hi there, i am looking for somebody who can register me a gmail account since i am from germany
<alanhaggai> Zapt: Not a channel for that. Anyway, PM me if you want one.
<Dr_willis> gmail is blocked in germany?
<alanhaggai> Is it?
<Dr_willis> how do they know you are in germany. :) use that TOR thing to get around that if they are doing it that way
<Zapt> yes
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis: I read somewhere that there is a trademark issue with Gmail.
<Zapt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Gmail
<jhutchins> For instance, /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate should actually be in /etc/init.d, and symlinked to /etc/network/if-up.d/
<Zapt> hmm have to register for private talk.. :(
<Dr_willis> yet more Patent Trolling. :) heh.
<mjunx> I thought the trademark issue was only in the UK
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis: There is a company named Gmail in Europe. So they are using Googlemail.
<Dr_willis> iMail  :)
<alanhaggai> jhutchins: It seems that I have a lot to learn. :)
<mjunx> they should've just given everyone an @google.com email like yahoo does lol
<jhutchins> alanhaggai: So do I.
<Dr_willis> i use Linuxmail.org :)
<alanhaggai> jhutchins: By the way, I am the chairman of the FLOSS cell at college. So need to study more of this interesting OS.
<jhutchins> alanhaggai: Great!
<jhutchins> alanhaggai: I would make it a future goal to also study one of the RPM based distros as well.  They do some more SysV Unix compliant things.
<alanhaggai> I see.
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis: Thanks for noting Linuxmail. I am registering one.
<alanhaggai> :)
<BluesKaj>  does VLC use xine?
<Dr_willis> alanhaggai,  its not a 'big' company. :) so a lot of the sites that dont allow gmail or hotmail, for their email registerations - let linuxmail through
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  NO.
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis: I see. But it's nice to show that you are a Linux supporter. I need it. :)
<Dr_willis> alanhaggai,  yea. the site is useable.. i set the wife and so forth up on it..
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis: Wife? I didn't get that.
<Dr_willis> alanhaggai,  the wife and kids are all ysing linuxmail instead of hotmail now
<mjunx> BluesKaj, VLC, xine, and MPlayer all have common underlying libraries (ffmpeg's libavcodec, libavutil, libavformat, libpostproc, and others)
<smile> BluesKaj: i think VNC use his own libs .. xine is used by amarok Mplayer, kaffeine
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis: Very nice. Hope they have POP support.
<mjunx> and FFmpeg is developed by MPlayer
<Dr_willis> alanhaggai,  never noticed.  check out        http://www.abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijk.com also - to freak people out
<Dr_willis> gotta love LONG email addresses
<smile> BluesKaj: try to uninstall libxine and u will see the depencenscies !!
<Dr_willis> bah - site seems down
<mjunx> or just run ldd on the executable ;)
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis:  That is a link! ;)
<ant1matter> im running beryl on kubuntu 64bit - runs great. anyone know the kde screenshot command? its using gnome's
<Dr_willis> alanhaggai,  yea - it seems tobe down at the moment however.
<mjunx> ksnapshot is the program
<Aragami> hello guys. i just installed kubuntu on my laptop but somehow internet doesnt work (its connected to the router)
<smile> ant1matter: wich kubuntu do u use ?
<ant1matter> mjunx: thanks
<ant1matter> smile: edgy
<BluesKaj> not a real fan of the VLC plugin for FF , it blocks the mplayer from running windows media on a lotta sites . I dumped the VLC plugin
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis: Yes. Down now.
<Zapt> Aragami: How do you connect?
<Aragami> i think eth0 is inactive, but i dunno where i could change that
<Zapt> wireless or ethernet?
<smile> ant1matter: wich video card u have ?
<Zapt> Aragami: go to the console and type: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Zapt> Aragami: is the driver installed?
<Dr_willis> alanhaggai,  and for somthing competly differnt ------>  http://chumby.com
<ant1matter> onboard nvidia - nforce 6100 256mb
<Dr_willis> :)
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis: Cool :)
<Dr_willis> alanhaggai,  neat gizmo. but not for sale yet. :(
* xcidar is back.
<Knightlust> Aragami: could you try issuing this command: sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis: I see. Got to get one ;)
<ant1matter> smile: onboard nvidia - nforce 6100 256mb
<Knightlust> eth0 may be disabled because you haven't started your network
<Aragami> Zapt: "sudo..." got no error msg so i guess that worked
<Dr_willis> alanhaggai,  yep. the latest Popular Science had a little artical on them... reminded me of them.. i was all set to order one.
<Dr_willis> alanhaggai,  to set by the wifes bed. :)
<Zapt> just type ifconfig
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis: Nice of you. :)
<Aragami> the sysconfig tool lists my laptops wlan and ethernet chip, but both are inactive
<Dr_willis> then i can Page her and wake her **!&!! up in the morning!
<Zapt> Aragami: Strange, then activate them!
<Aragami> where
<Aragami> or how
<Knightlust> Aragami: try enabling here: K > System Settings > Network Settings
<Knightlust> then just click on the Administrator Mode button then enter your login password
<Knightlust> then click eth0 then click on Enable Interface
<Knightlust> good luck
<Aragami> eth0 is active now, but still no internet
<KomiaPoika> hi, cups says my printer is not ready, and when i try to start it, it asks for login and password. i put in login and password from root, but it refuses it. whats wrong?
<Knightlust> Aragami: restart your network by sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Aragami> i cannot access the values under "System Settings > Network Settings" btw. - seems weird
<ecetahmaz> : http://software.opensuse.org/download/home:/mrdocs/ is for suse....... i am using kubuntu... and i dont know whick link i need to download. has got a lot
<Knightlust> yeah, you have to click on the Adminstrator mode button
<Aragami> hmm...
<Aragami> dont see it
<Knightlust> scroll down
<Knightlust> it's at the bottom right corner of the window
<Aragami> ohh
<Aragami> crap
<Aragami> why can't it resize properly
<Aragami> :/
<Aragami> k, thx man
<Knightlust> yeah, happens to me too
<Knightlust> give us updates ayt...
<ecetahmaz> http://software.opensuse.org/download/home:/ is that right link. because it is writing for suse ..... not for kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Aragami,  ive noticed that issue also - depending on hwo the program gets launched.
<Aragami> hm
<Aragami> eth0 is now active and has an ip via dhcp, but still, no internet
<Knightlust> Aragami: could you try surfing to the GUI of your router
<Knightlust> if you can surf through the router GUI, then the problem is with the router
<Aragami> yes, no prob connecting to the router
<Knightlust> as long as you can open the home page
<Knightlust> hmmm
<Knightlust> then it should be the router
<Knightlust> wait, could you try surfing via IP address?
<Aragami> don't think so
<genii> interesting, in offtopic, this jus popped up a minute ago but sees like not here or #ubuntu   <ubotu>	New on planetubuntu: Mark Van den Borre: Dell asks us which distro to support <http://blog.markvdb.be/2007/03/dell-asks-us-which-distro-to-support.html>
<Knightlust> it might be the DNS server listed on your laptop
<Knightlust> also try pingin out
<Knightlust> *pinging
<genii> ^For those interested in convincing Dell to go Ubuntu ^
<mjunx> make them interested in kubuntu
<genii> mjunx :)
<mjunx> I've got a good reason also, hold on
<ecetahmaz> i`m lost, if the conversation about acrobat writer please s.body let me know........... :)
<mjunx> http://robitaille.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/whats-your-linux-whine/
<mjunx> most of the problems people whined about were exclusive to gnome
<mjunx> so, I think it's safe to say that gnome just ain't ready for the desktop ;p
<mjunx> but kde is
<Knightlust> mjunx: flame bait
<Knightlust> hehe
<mjunx> eh?
<genii> mjunx: I took the survey But they don't differentiate there between Ubuntu/Kubuntu.
<mjunx> oh, hmm
<genii> (on the Dell site)
<mjunx> make a new suggestion then
<mjunx> "Preinstall Kubuntu Linux on Dell Computers"
<smile> hello all the world ... i have bewan adsl modem .. i cant run it on Edgy ... any help or HOWTO plz ????????????????????????????
<BluesKaj> anyone using FF2.0.0.2 ?
<genii> mjunx: Take the survey yourself and do it
<mjunx> meh
<genii> "Evil prospers when good men do nothing"
<mjunx> I wouldn't buy from dell anyways
<Knightlust> mjunx: me too. price is pretty steep
<mjunx> and quality is low
<Knightlust> but my former company buys from them.. they trust dell with their life
<mjunx> they're almost like the walmart of computers
<Knightlust> tell me about it
<mjunx> except they do offer higher quality machines, they're overpriced
<Knightlust> they've overlooked quality on consumer desktops
<mjunx> and that word, "consumer", is offensive
<bentob0x> when using an NFS network share, how to mount it and use a specific user to work on it?
<mjunx> it's a marketdroid word invented to replace more sufficient words like "customer", or "potential customer", or "user", or "client", or other words that don't melt everyone into some faceless sheep of sorts
<BluesKaj> I'll ask once more ...anyone running Firefox 2.0.0.2 and having problems ?
<Knightlust> hehehe
<mjunx> no problems heres, blue
<bentob0x> everything's fine BluesKaj
<Knightlust> BluesKaj: none here
<mjunx> er, BluesKaj
* genii ponders post-consumer existentialism in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Knightlust> even extensions
<BluesKaj> ok , just downloaded and about to install so i thought I'd ask first
<bentob0x> yep all fine here on 2.0.0.2
<bentob0x> oh wait
<bentob0x> ..
<BluesKaj> thx gents :)
<bentob0x> (only joking)
<bentob0x> np
<BluesKaj> :)
<Knightlust> bentob0x: you're scaring him
<Knightlust> hehehe
<bentob0x> :D
<bentob0x> anybody good on NFS here?
<bentob0x> papa smurf seems away
<bentob0x> smurphy_: can I annoy you a bit more about NFS?
<easytiger> how come konsole in beryl (and only konsole) will not resize, and when you do it bounces back to screen height?
<JuJuBee> Need some help with a new install.  I bought components to build a new computer.  (Intel Core 2 Duo 2.13, 2GB PC4200, 160GB HD, GeForece 6200 video).  Tried to install Ubuntu and it will not. The computer will boot with thelive CD, but when I try to install it fails figt after it loads the kernel.  Others on #ubuntu & here agree that it looks like after the kernel loads, it forgets how to read the CD drive.  I tried to remove the HD and install to 
<JuJuBee> n, but it could not find a boot device on boot (even thought it booted the other computer).  I just installed windows on teh new computer to see if all hardware is working and it is working fine.  Please help if you can...
<easytiger> JuJuBee: have you tried knoppix/ windows boot cds?
<easytiger> ahh sorry i just read that
<JuJuBee> Not knoppix (dont have it)
<Knightlust> JuJuBee: could you try using an Alternate CD.
<Knightlust> at least it wont eat up a lot of resources while installing ubuntu
<JuJuBee> Tried feisty 3/12/07, but that did not work either.
<JuJuBee> Similar problem.
<JuJuBee> Seems to not find the CD after the kernel loads.
<JuJuBee> MoBo is INTEL DG965wh
<san_> holas a todos
<Knightlust> JuJuBee: have could you also try disabling some hardware you think might interfere
<Knightlust> like parallel and serial: we dont need that
<mjunx> hey, does knetworkmanager support wpa and wpa2?
<JuJuBee> Haven't tried that.
<jay> I have kiba-dock, 1-01... when I click on any launcher, kiba-dock refuses to hide
<JuJuBee> Did disable floppy though, dont have one of those.
<JuJuBee> I guess I will go try again...
<Knightlust> hmmm... <think Knightlust! think!
<Knightlust> JuJuBee: sorry, but right now, that's the only thing I can think off. disabling some features you dont need
<kristjan_> what is the correct name of that thing I get then I press Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<Jucato> tty1
<Knightlust> also if you have two 1GB PC4200, try to install just one
<kristjan_> Jucato: full name is?
<bumzo> hi guys ...is there like an updated version of openoffice for kubuntu
<Knightlust> if your mobo supports integrated video, also try using that, at least for troubleshooting purposes
<Jucato> TeleTYpe? it's also called the (true/real) terminal or console
<bumzo> this one loks like office 97 lol
<Knightlust> JuJuBee: again, sorry, but that's all I could think off right now
<JuJuBee> Kightlust: Ram is dual channel, dont I need 2?  Also, disabled floppy, serial, parallel and booted 6.10 nosplash  Got errors.
<Knightlust> aaarrrggghhhh! why oh why! hmmm, let me think.
<Knightlust> what's the error?
<JuJuBee> [17179571.04000]  ACPI:getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x3 and 0x4.  Also diabled ata2-ata4 (only 1 sata drive) then messages about unable to open '/root/var/log' no such file or dir ... Target Filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init... BusyBox v1.1.3 stuff and then a prompt ...(initramfs)
<JuJuBee> Looks like as soon as the kernel loads, it forgets about the dvd drive
<Knightlust> aha! could you try disabling ACPI (or something like that) in the bios
<JuJuBee> I cannot find a setting to disable it altogether.
<Knightlust> looks like edgy's acpi is inompatible with your mobos acpi
<JuJuBee> Only settings for stuff like wake on lan, what to do when power outage...
<Knightlust> ok, lets see
<JuJuBee> I tried to add acpi=off to boot param, but no luck.
<Ashex|Work> well, I've effectively made my computer hacker proof
<Knightlust> could you try damn small, its good at this kind of stuff. its only 50M
<Knightlust> if you have the ime
<Ashex|Work> nobody can run as root now!
<Knightlust> *time
<Ashex|Work> not even me!
<Knightlust> while I try to think about it
<Jucato> Ashex|Work: what happened?
<JuJuBee> guess can download it
<Ashex|Work> Jucato, I was playing with smb4k last night, and it decided to change my sudoers file
<Jucato> ouch...
<Ashex|Work> I get a syntax error when trying to use sudo
<Knightlust> hee hee, Ashex|Work might've deleted your user login in sudoers
<Knightlust> try fixing that using a live cd
<Jucato> are  you still part of the "admin" group?
<Ashex|Work> Yeah, that's the plan
<Ashex|Work> I should be
<Knightlust> just try adding your name on the sudoers file
<acemo> when i click on the icon for the bluetooth headset, it asks me if i want to save or open with..
<acemo> this tutorial says "A popup should request the PIN for the Headset from you (mostly "0000" or "1234")."
<acemo> what could be wrong?
<Ashex|Work> I was also thinking that just rebooting into recovery mode would work
* Knightlust consults the big black PC Hardware and Troubleshooting book
<Jucato> Ashex|Work: try it. check if you're not in the admin group. if you aren't, boot into recovery and add your user back
<Ashex|Work> Jucato, I'll give that a shot
<Ashex|Work> I was planning on waiting for Fiesty to reinstall, I don't really want to do it early :/
<Ashex|Work> Jucato, what's the command to check from command-line?
<Jucato> Ashex|Work: groups
<Ashex|Work> yeah, I'm in the admin group
<Jucato> hm... Knightlust your turn :)
<jay> ed, once I typed it in myself cairo compiles successfully
<kristjan_> what's the vga= for 1280x800 framebuffer, or does usplash only support standard 4:3 aspect ratio?
<jay> there was a problem with the characters on the page that I copied from...
<Ashex|Work> I'm pretty sure the sudoers file is just fubard
<jay> once I typed it in myself cairo compiles successfully
<bigdad1e> i need help.. how do i change the codecs of a video and audio so i can play it on kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> You don't change them, you get the codecs.
<Ashex|Work> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<K-Ryan> Thanks Ashex ;)
<Ashex|Work> heh, no problem
<Ashex|Work> I'm usually in here helping people, so I've got that bot figured out :p
<K-Ryan> Yeah I help out too, just not lately.
<bigdad1e> thanks
<K-Ryan> Been on Windows gaming...
<K-Ryan> I should really just get Wine
<Ashex|Work> haha
<Ashex|Work> I just hope nobody notices that I support unix users better then the people I work with :P
<K-Ryan> Hah
<K-Ryan> Well I don't know what kind of people you work with, but from what I've seen on here it's a friendly environment.
<acemo> lol ashex
<Knightlust> JuJuBee: accdg to the great wizard, I gave you a wrong information.. ACPI isn't interfering with the install or bootup process
<jay> ok.... cairo dock works now I guess..... only ONE of the icons show though
<JuJuBee> OK.
<Ashex|Work> heh, I'm the helpdesk guy who does the basic support. Lately the tickets I get are just depressing
<Knightlust> it seems that you have a pretty nice expensive hardware in your hands, and that I don't think the we have drivers for it
<K-Ryan> Basic support for what?
<acemo> internal helpdesk?
<K-Ryan> Just curious
<Knightlust> i just hope that kernel 2.6.20 has the drivers for that
<Ashex|Work> Pretty much everything
<JuJuBee> That will bite really hard...
<Ashex|Work> I'm the internal helpdesk guy
<K-Ryan> For what kind of company is what I meant =P
<Ashex|Work> ah
<Ashex|Work> Software dev company
<Knightlust> now, if damnsmall also spits out errors, then you have to wait for a hack.
<K-Ryan> Neat
<JuJuBee> I treid to isntall feisty-alternate and it failed as well.  I think it uses 2.6.20?
<acemo> internal helpdesk is alot better as the customers helpdesk =p
<Ashex|Work> heh, yeah
<Knightlust> yeah, it does use 2.6.20
<Ashex|Work> Tech Support is near me, so I occasionally hear things from their end
<JuJuBee> So now what can I do?
<easytiger> whats the command line name for the kde screenshot utility?
<Ashex|Work> ksnaphshot
<Knightlust> damnsmall would be our judge... for now
<Ashex|Work> er
<Ashex|Work> ksnapshot
<easytiger> Ashex|Work: sweet. thanks
<JuJuBee> K, downloading as we speak.
<Ashex|Work> easytiger, no problem :)
<easytiger> i was too lazy to work it out
<Knightlust> i'll do a few research on this if damnsmall doesnt work.. i'll just post it on the wiki site
<acemo> best thing i learned today: understanding how :(){ :|:& };: exactly works :)
<K-Ryan> I love my Kubuntu setup, but I find myself getting bored...
<JuJuBee> I appreciate the assistance.
<K-Ryan> Anyone have tips?
<Knightlust> im currently downloading DG965wh's manuals
<foxx> Having a problem with booting the Kubuntu LiveCD.  I remember having this issue before but cannot remember exactly what I had to do to fix it.
<Ashex|Work> K-Ryan, superkaramba and beryl?
<Knightlust> sorry, but at least you have a pretty fast and shiny hardware
<Knightlust> lets just wait for damnsmall
<K-Ryan> Don't know what superkaramba does but beryl lags my system.
<foxx> the LiveCD boots to the menu and will start up Xorg, but as soon as the cursor's on the screen it just stops
<K-Ryan> My processor is outdated, 1.8Ghz
<foxx> It also does not alow keyboard input so I can't switch to a terminal
<JuJuBee> Yea, all rev'd up with no place to go... ;-)
<Ashex|Work> ah
<acemo> K-Ryan, thanks.. mine is 1.66ghz :(
<Ashex|Work> Superkaramba is basically desktop widgets
<foxx> I seem to remember there were a few boot options I had to put on to get it to get to the login screen but I don't remember what it was
<K-Ryan> acemo well I never said it was bad, just outdated.
<K-Ryan> I mean hearing about dual processors and stuff, kicking out a total of over 4Ghz
<acemo> mm
<K-Ryan> Kind of puts things into perspective.
<acemo> with dual core, u dont add up the ghz of both core
<acemo> cuz most programs dont handle dual core that well
<K-Ryan> Okay but not all of them use just one proccessor.
<bomberos> he algun en espaol
<K-Ryan> So both are used, no?
<K-Ryan> !espanol
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<foxx> So, no ideas?
<acemo> some programs can use both cores yes, but i dont know any program that can spread out the processes perfectly yet
<K-Ryan> No, like each program is dedicated to one core.
<K-Ryan> So each core get's its own share of work.
<K-Ryan> dedicated was a bad word, assigned works better
<Ashex|Work> pretty much
<K-Ryan> So why wouldn't you add the Ghz?
<Ashex|Work> even if a program isn't designed to use both cores. When you launch a program, it will use one or the other
<foxx> Because you aren't combining processing power on one problem
<foxx> It's still moving at the same speed
<foxx> Ghz != power
<Ashex|Work> as opposed to a single-core when all programs will use up a portion of available processing power
<foxx> Only the speed of the clock.  You just have two of them, they are not added.
<bomberos> he eh algien me puede ayudar
<foxx> The best use of multiple-core systems is for multi-threaded applications
<K-Ryan> !espanol | bomberos
<ubotu> bomberos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<JuJuBee> Knightlust : ok, tried to bood dsl 3.2.  Failed...Can't find knoppix filessystem.  dropping you to very limited shell, press reset to quit.
<acemo> there are things that can work out good on dual core, but other thing (a program that requires ALOT of the cpu but is not multi-threaded) a fast single core is better for
<K-Ryan> So let me get this straight. If I had two 1.8Ghz processors, there would be no difference?
<Knightlust> JuJuBee, again, I'm sorry you have to go through all this.. but you have the most modern hardware i've ever come across
<foxx> A perfect example of multiple-core processing is the Xbox 360.  Three PowerPC cores, all of them pumping out a few Ghz, but the way you use it is in spreading out multiple threads for a single program across them
<Knightlust> just wait for a hack, if damnsmall wont boot, then no other distros would boot
<foxx> K-Ryan: Depends
<JuJuBee> So, can you suggest a different mobo?  I can probably get it swapped out.
<K-Ryan> Yeah I didn't really clarify there...
<acemo> K-Ryan, if you had 2 processors on 1 mainboard, it works slower as a dual core cpu
<foxx> K-Ryan: Most often you will not.  Instead you will see a much more balanced performance,
<Knightlust> sorry, im not really good at hardware
<JuJuBee> I just want it to work.
<Knightlust> anyone here who can help out JuJuBee?
<Knightlust> dual-core supported mobo that has been tested out with ubuntu
<foxx> K-Ryan: The ONLY way to see a performance increase is if the program you are trying to run supports SMP or multi-threading
<K-Ryan> So if I were to get a new processor for gaming, would you reccomend a dual core, or just a high Ghz single?
<foxx> K-Ryan: At the moment a multiple-core is a good thing due to low (relative) cost.
<bigdad1e> can i get vlc on kubuntu?
<Knightlust> better research on that JuJuBee
<K-Ryan> But if the program doesn't support two at a time, it defeats the purpose of having two, no?
<foxx> K-Ryan: The Core2Duo does a great job with Single pass instructions, the AMD64 X2 line still does better performance overall
<Jucato> bigdad1e: yes
<Ashex|Work> bigdadle, sudo apt-get install vlc
<foxx> K-Ryan: Again, that depends.
<JuJuBee> K
<Jucato> !info vlc | bigdad1e
<JuJuBee> Thanks gagin.
<ubotu> bigdad1e: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<foxx> K-Ryan: Like I said, you'll see more BALANCED performance otherwise.
<Knightlust> np, wish you luck JujuBee.
<acemo> K-Ryan, if you would get a new cpu for gaming, atm still single core is better for most games, but alot of games are switching over to use dual core
<bigdad1e> how do i get it? its not showing up on my add programs
<foxx> K-Ryan: If your OS isn't chewing up one core then the game will chew it up
<Ashex|Work> personally, if you want to see a performance boost
<Ashex|Work> mount /home to a seperate disk
<Jucato> guys, could you take the processor discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic please?
<foxx> K-Ryan: Not to mention that most popular titles in teh future will be supporting SMP
<smurphy_> yep- Best CPU so far right now is E6600 from intel. best Price/Power ration ...
<K-Ryan> Sorry Jucato
<Jucato> bigdad1e: you have to enable the multiverse repository
<K-Ryan> My questions have been answered anyways, thanks.
<bigdad1e> how?
<Jucato> !universe | bigdad1e
<ubotu> bigdad1e: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<foxx> I'm supposing nobody had any ideas about grub boot options for me?
<bigdad1e> im sry im new
<Jucato> no problem, that's why we're here
<Jucato> :)
<foxx> It'd be really nice to be able to boot Kubuntu's LiveCD again
<acemo> anyone here has experience with bluetooth headsets?
<eilker> !cairo-dock
<ubotu> gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<eilker> can we use dock in kde ?
<eilker> can we use *cairo-dock in kde ?
<Ashex|Work> you could, but it wouldn't look to pretty in kde
<Jucato> eilker: probably, although I'm not sure how much it will work.
<Jucato> !kxdocker
<foxx> Since it was up higher, my Kubuntu 6.10 LiveCD refuses to go to the login screen and stops cold at the X server.
<allee> hi, anyone used cupssmbadd successfully?  I always get NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED opening remote file \W32X86/pe-ttt.ppd.   samba log tells me that I'm connct as root and  [print$]  has 'write list = root'
<Ashex|Work> That is a gnome app, so it uses gnome resources
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<Jucato> eilker: ^^^
<eilker> jucato: thanx, is kxdocker like kiba-dock  ?
<Jucato> eilker: in some ways. but not entirely
<Jucato> !ksmoothdock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksmoothdock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah...
<foxx> Could anyone at least point me to a list of LiveCD boot options so I can get into the system?
<Ashex|Work> foxx, what are you trying to do?
<eilker> jucato: thanx, let me try  kxdocker
<foxx> Ashex
<foxx> Ahsex|Work Just trying to boot the LiveCD
<acemo> foxx, i think when booting, u can press f1-f5 to see the options *not sure.. works on gentoo*
<maki_> where can i report bugs in 7.04
<foxx> Doh, damn typos
<foxx> acemo: It would, but it's not responding to the keyboard
<Ashex|Work> foxx, if you're using the edgy live cd, it should present the boot menu before loading
<foxx> Ashex|Work: It gets to the X server, the mouse and background come up, and it stops cold
<Ashex|Work> ah
<Ashex|Work> ctrl+alt+f1
<foxx> Ashex|Work: I've had this problem before but I can't remember the grub option I was told to enable/disable to get past it
<Ashex|Work> That's usually the output for the boot process
<foxx> Ashex|Work: Doesn't work.
<Ashex|Work> ah, i see
<foxx> Ashex|Work: It fails to respond to keyboard input.  I can move the mouse, though
<foxx> Ashex|Work: I've tried vga=vesa but the graphics seem to work fine.  I've tried acpi=disable but to no effect.
<foxx> Ashex|Work: I've also been trying to search for the past hour about LiveCD issues with Ubuntu/Kubuntu to no avail of any kind
<Ashex|Work> Yeah, I know the issue you're having, I'm just trying to remember the option :/
<foxx> Ashex|Work: Is there a list of boot options for grub that the LiveCD will recognize?  I'm kind of troubled that such a list isn't easier to find
<Ashex|Work> *sigh* of all days to night have a live disc with me
<Ashex|Work> I've got 20 dapper discs, but none are edgy :/
<foxx> Ashex|Work: I seem to remember having the same problem with Dapper as well as Ubuntu discs
<Ashex|Work> ah
<Ashex|Work> lemme try a dapper disk
<foxx> Ashex|Work: Never had this problem with Gentoo but for obvious reasons
<Ashex|Work> I just happen to have vmware workstation on here
<foxx> Ashex|Work: Awww, lucky.  =)
<foxx> Ashex|Work: I had to build my cluster the old fashioned way; pissing off my wife with a big ol' store of systems
<eilker> sudo apt-get reinstall kxdocker
<eilker> is it wrong ?
<foxx> eilker: Should just say "sudo apt-get install kxdocker" I would imagine
<Jucato> eilker: sudo apt-get install
<eilker> but i installed it already
<Jucato> eilker: why are you reinstalling then?
<K-Ryan> then sudo apt-get remove kxdocker
<K-Ryan> then sudo apt-get install kxdocker
<eilker> jucato : kxdocker: WARNING: Cannot find updated resources: you may need to update or reinstall KXDocker resources, checkout http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdoc
<Jucato> er.. sudo apt-get install --reinstall kxdocker
<Ashex|Work> foxx, gimme a second
<K-Ryan> didnt know about that one =)
<foxx> Ashex|Work: Sure thing
<eilker> jucato: kxdocker works under beryl ?
<Jucato> that I don't know
<eilker> jucato: answer coming soon :)
<Jucato> I won't be here to see your answer.but good luck anyway
<eilker> jucato: thanx
<Jucato> ok
<Ashex|Work> bah, that's annoying
<Ashex|Work> live disc refuses to boot
<foxx> Huh, strange.
<jhutchins> Ashex|Work: Where does it fail?
<Ashex|Work> Well, vmware bios just doesn't boot off it
* Ashex|Work tweaks a couple settings
<jhutchins> Well, VMWare.
<luan> whats the command for downloading in the Terminal ?
<Ashex|Work> hehe
<Ashex|Work> luan, wget
<jhutchins> luan: What do you want to download?
<jhutchins> ftp
<luan> I need to download aMSN
<Jucato> luan: sudo apt-get install <package>
* Jucato goes to bed...
<luan> and I think I need to reinstall Openoffice
<fdoving> nite jucato.
<Jucato> nite fdoving! :)
<Ashex|Work> foxx, sorry, I can't get it to boot so I'm not much help atm
<foxx> Ashex|Work: That's alright.  Don't suppose you know of any way to get it to go to a command line instead of the graphical login, would you?
<jhutchins> luan: Check out koffice insetad of oo.
<luan> ij
<luan> ok
<bonbonthejon> foxx: isn't there an option for console login
<luan> and how do I get the list of files to download in apt-get ?
<foxx> bonbonthejon: Not from what I'm seeing.
<jhutchins> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<bonbonthejon> luan: "sudo aptitude update"
<jhutchins> A little obtuse...
<Knightlust> luan: you have to update your repository so you could download koffice
<luan> how do you do that
<luan> sorry, i've never used linux
<luan> :S
<jhutchins> luan: apt-get update updates the list of available packages.
<Knightlust> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bonbonthejon> foxx: I just looked, its under menu in kdm
<eilker> !docks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Knightlust> but openoffice should suffice
<eilker> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foxx> bonbonthejon: That'd be helpful if KDM worked but we're not that far yet
<foxx> bonbonthejon: We're talking about the LiveCD
<Knightlust> been using oo ever since and I've never had problems with it
<jhutchins> Knightlust: Me too, and now I can't open any of my documents, it just crashes and opens a blank.
<foxx> jhutchins: THANK YOU for the boot options, me and Ashex|Work have been looking for those
<bonbonthejon> foxx: try ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a console
<foxx> bonbonthejon: As explained earlier it doesn't recognize keyboard input
<jhutchins> bonbonthejon: There should be a boot option to go to console mode.
<Jucato> Knightlust: take care of them for me :D
<Knightlust> hehehe, ganun, hindi ko kaya ito
<foxx> bonbonthejon: We remember the solution is in the boot options, just neither of us could remember which one it was
<Ashex|Work> grr, damn vmware and it's like of global copy+paste
<Jucato> Knightlust: English only please :D
<bonbonthejon> foxx: never used the live cd, sorry
<Jucato> heheh
<jhutchins> bonbonthejon: It's one of the reasons RH derived systems have useful runlevels, you can specify "linux 3" at the bootprompt and get console-only.
<Knightlust> jhutchins, i think there is an option for safe mode
<Knightlust> well, kinda
<jhutchins> Knightlust: Yeah, that's it, safe mode!
<Knightlust> wait, checking on that
<jhutchins> foxx: safe mode or rescue mode.
<Jucato> Recovery Mode in GRUB
<foxx> jhutchins: Doesn't help, tried both.  Both of those attempt safe "graphics" modes, there is no option for a console
<foxx> jhutchins: I've been through this problem before, there was something that was pretty common that a lot of people had to turn off to get past the same point in the boot options, I just can't for the life of me find it or remember it
<jhutchins> acpi or apic
<foxx> jhutchins: Trying it now
<Knightlust> jhutchins, there doesn't seem to be an option to start OO in safe-mode, i think you need to reinstall OO
<bigdad1e> what can i get to play avi codec?
<jack__> hi how can i mark minimized windows and choose in the context menu how to arrange them?
<blue|palm> Does anybody know what causes your CTRL+ALT+F1-6 terminals to appear extremely messy? (graphically) Im using an ati X1900XTX with the prop fglrx drivers
<foxx> bigdad1e: AVI is a "container," it doesn't actually have a codec.  Rather codecs are used in AVIs.
<bonbonthejon> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bigdad1e> how do i play it then?
<bigdad1e> those didnt help me
<jhutchins> Knightlust: Completely removed all traces except documents, reinstalled, still crashes.
<Knightlust> aha! a service may be doing that
<foxx> bigdad1e: You have to install the codec you require (DivX, XviD, whatever it needs), then simply fire up your favorite movie player
<bigdad1e> where do i get the codec? sry i kno im a pain in the a--
<Knightlust> its not OO then, its something else. K>System Settings>Advanced>System Services ..you may need to check on that
<Knightlust> or the services running
<foxx> bigdad1e: Some can be obtained through the package manager of your choice (I use Adept).
<jack__> hi how can i mark minimized windows and choose in the context menu how to arrange them?
<Knightlust> i cant tell you what services may be causing crashes in OO, but you may need to google it out
<foxx> jhutchins: Alright, noacpi didn't fix it, going to try it with noacpi noapic
<bigdad1e> can you give me the name of something that will work?
<Knightlust> jack_: right-click?
<Knightlust> heehee
<foxx> bigdad1e: Well like I said, that depends on how teh AVI file was encoded.
<Knightlust> arrange them? i dont think you can
<jhutchins> !mpe | bigdad1e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !mp3 | bigdad1e
<ubotu> bigdad1e: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bigdad1e> those sites dont tell me what i need to kno but thanks
<jack__> Knightlust: i know you can, like tileetc, it was like mark and then right click, but doesnt seem to work anymore
<Knightlust> yeah, been looking for that too.. but i havent seen that since dapper
<Knightlust> sorry, i meant hoary
<jack__> Knightlust: exactly, so how can i get that back?
<bigdad1e> foxx, how do i find out what it really needs?
<jhutchins> bigdad1e: Actually, they do.
<Knightlust> jack_: you may want to check out System Settings>Window Behaviour and try to experiment on some settings
<foxx> bigdad1e: Well, depends on what you've downloaded.  Such as if I download a movie and the author says it was encoded with DivX then it needs DivX
<Knightlust> im pretty sure it's there
<bigdad1e> ive read them things up and down and nothing i can use or understand
<bigdad1e> xvid
<bigdad1e> is what it needs
<foxx> Alright, then go to your package manager of choice (in my case Adept) and search for xvid
<foxx> You should come up with smoething called "libxvidcore4" or similar
<BluesKaj> simple question , for some reason the partialpage to fullpage open in Firefox isn't working for me , anyone know the trick getting full page to open on launch to work ?
<bigdad1e> foxx, i need something for xvid and mp3
* foxx smacks his head on the floor to beat the typo demons out
<foxx> bigdad1e: Worry about one at a time.  After you've got the libxvidcore look into downloading LAME, probably liblame
<jhutchins> bigdad1e: Re-read the RestrictedFormats page, it's pretty explicit.
<BluesKaj> !audio-codecs
<jhutchins> It tells you specificly how to get w32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio-codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bigdad1e> will do thanks sry for the hassel
<foxx> jhutchins: Damn, still no dice.  I kinda wish there was a comprehensive list of Grub boot options, I think that'd probably make this much easier
<BluesKaj> foxx , have you considered "SuperGrub Live CD" , it claims to solve a whole host of bootloader problems
<foxx> BluesKaj: I can honestly say I've never heard of such a thing
<jhutchins> foxx: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/BootPrompt-HOWTO.html
* jhutchins notes that there is no SuperLILO Live CD, because there is no need for one.
<foxx> Waaaaaaaaaait a minute...anyone know what the boot option is for single user mode?
<jhutchins> foxx: linux single?
<foxx> jhutchins: Trying it now
<foxx> Ah HAH!
<foxx> boot prompt is MINE!
* foxx proceeds to pound on the keyboard.  Be right back
<foxx> Okay, confirmed it's definitely a problem with X.  Single user mode works just fine, as soon as you hit "startx" it hangs just like before
<san_> Alguien habla espaol???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????''
<bonbonthejon> !es | san_
<ubotu> san_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<san_> ubotu gracias, bonbon hola
<foxx> I must admit I hope this gets fixed in Fiesty.
<blue|palm> http://opende.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<blue|palm> Does anybody know what causes your CTRL+ALT+F1-6 terminals to appear extremely messy? (graphically) Im using an ati X1900XTX with the prop fglrx drivers
<jhutchins> foxx: Which?
<jhutchins> blue|palm: You can try eliminating framebuffer in the consoles, that may help.
<jhutchins> blue|palm: does "reset" help?
<foxx> jhutchins: The issue of X hanging from the LiveCd.  I remember last time I had this problem it seems there's actually quite a few people with the same problem, I just can't for the life of me find it on the support forums now
<firephoto> JuJuBee: that board will work with feisty, only issue might be if you have a sata cdrom that you're installing off of.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: how would i do that>
<blue|palm> jhutchins: I cant see what im typing...
<jhutchins> blue|palm: Wing it.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: lol ok
<D_Cent> hi
<blue|palm> jhutchins: will reset do anything to my current X session?
<jhutchins> foxx: I think that's addressed with the alternative CD, it does text-based setup.
<jhutchins> blue|palm: No, it resets the current "terminal".
<firephoto> JuJuBee: it'll work with edgy too but you need to install edgy on different hardware first and move the drive after it's updated.
<D_Cent> my computer crashes if i stick on my usb-stick... who can help me?
<bigdad1e> one last question how do i install programs from the terminal?
<jhutchins> D_Cent: What release?
<foxx> jhutchins: Interesting.
<D_Cent> jhutchins: edgy
<blue|palm> jhutchins: thanks
<bonbonthejon> bigdad1e: sudo apt-get install PROG
<jhutchins> bigdad1e: apt-get install <program>
<foxx> D_Cent: Sounds like it doesn't like being touched in that way.  Give it a bottle of wine first.
<jhutchins> dang, always forget that sudo.
<foxx> jhutchins: Alright, fixed it.
<bigdad1e> thank you
<D_Cent> foxx: nothing with wine...
<foxx> D_Cent: Sorry, it was a terrible joke
<jhutchins> bigdad1e: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<blue|palm> jhutchins: reset made no diff, how would i change the framebuffer. turn it on/off? Where do i do this?
<foxx> jhutchins: Apparently the problem was the Xserver was trying to set up the server with my graphics card driver set to "nv"
<jhutchins> blue|palm: I think it needs to happen in grub...
<blue|palm> jhutchins: Or do i have to go to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blue|palm> jhutchins: oh
<foxx> jhutchins: From single user mode I edited the xorg.conf and changed the driver to "vesa" and it worked perfect.
<foxx> jhutchins: REALLY odd though, I tried "vga=vesa" from grub and that didn't do squat.
<D_Cent> i could not find a way to get that to work....
<blue|palm> does anyone else here who uses ati have problems with the F1 - 6 terminals?
<jhutchins> foxx: Right, boot is all about console, doesn't affect X at all, X is a seperate system.
<jhutchins> blue|palm: I think you can try booting with the "VGA=normal" or "nofb" option.
<foxx> jhutchins: I was positive there was a way to overide the X autoconfiguration though from GRUB on the LiveCD.
<jhutchins> blue|palm: I have seen that, but not recently.  It's not surprizing with the newer video drivers that require kernel support.
<jhutchins> foxx: Nope.
<jhutchins> foxx: You can only affect the console video mode.
<jhutchins> blue|palm: I don't believe there's any way to fix it once X is running.
<foxx> jhutchins: Well nuts.  Well, lesson learned, at least it was easy to fix.
<foxx> jhutchins: I think I'll make a thread about it in the support forum for Ubuntu in case anyone else experiences the same issue since I was unable to find anything on it after much scouring
<jhutchins> foxx: Great idea.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: thanks for the help
<blue|palm> jhutchins: these drivers are pathetic, honestly
<jhutchins> blue|palm: Sure, good luck.
<jhutchins> blue|palm: Works in progress, as always.
<Patrialt> im using kubuntu live cd 6.10, and i cant seem to locate files on my hard drive, can someone point me in the right direction?
<firemonkeyballz> Patrialt what files?
<Patrialt> well i cant seem to locate any of my 4 partitions on my HDD
<firemonkeyballz> go here system:/media
<Patrialt> im used to the Gnome setup, so KDE kinda caught me off guard
<besonen_mobile> i've just installed 7.04 and noticed that when i browse a fat32 partition with many files konqueror gets busy doing something and my whole system lags?  when konqueror first accesses a partition does it auto-index and/or recurse the whole directory structure creating thumbnails?  if this isn't it what else could konqueror be doing?  whatever it's doing i would like to stop it.
<firemonkeyballz> beson that version is totally alpha
<besonen_mobile> i know
<Patrialt> firemonkeyballz when i go to system:/media all it displays for me is a file that's labelled '.hidden'
<firemonkeyballz> are  you running from the CD?
<Patrialt> yup
<besonen_mobile> it doesn't seem like a bug firemonkeyballz
<besonen_mobile> nope
<besonen_mobile> installed to my hd
<firemonkeyballz> ment patrialt
<firemonkeyballz> umm you may get away with it by pressing ctrl c besonen
<firemonkeyballz> or clicking the x
<Ashex|Work> Patrialt, open up terminal and type df
<Ashex|Work> that will show if they are mounted
<Ashex|Work> otherwise, type sudo fdisk -l
<firemonkeyballz> ashex I dont thnk they are mounted
<Ashex|Work> that will show all volumes in the system
<firemonkeyballz> he's running of the cd
<matthias> hi
<Ashex|Work> ah
<matthias> can somebody help me
<Ashex|Work> yeah, fdisk -l will show them
<besonen_mobile> firemonkeyballz: ctrl c to close the konqueror window?  obviously i'm just not familiar with konqueror :-)
<Ashex|Work> then he can type pmount /dev/hda#
<matthias> euhm
<matthias> how do i install new dictionnaries in openoffice
<matthias> or wait
<Ashex|Work> well, pmount may not work since it's not a removably
<matthias> sorry
<firemonkeyballz> bensoneon Im not too familure with it my self
<firemonkeyballz> buh I do kno that you can click the x
<firemonkeyballz> for shure
<bigdad1e> how do i get the gdebi package if its not letting me click on it?
<Ashex|Work> I just alt+f4 to close
<foxx> jhutchins: There we go, as promised:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2292104#post2292104
<Patrialt> ashex|work that is correct, didn't work cuz it's not removable
<foxx> With that I'm going to leave.  Thank you all for your assistance, I'm glad we were able to get it running together.
<Patrialt> any alternative?
<besonen_mobile> firemonkeyballz:  i guess that's why we're all in the kubuntu channel - because we need help with kde.  the blind leading the blind :-)
<firemonkeyballz> yes buh most people in here treat others like complete computer noobs
<firemonkeyballz> I know a few
<besonen_mobile> noobs?
<Patrialt> we all need our hand held, and taken by baby steps sometimes :P
<nosrednaekim> well one does have to assume that the user knows nothing
<Patrialt> noobs means newbies
<besonen_mobile> that's for sure.
<besonen_mobile> we're always learning
<slow-motion> hallo#
<bigdad1e> can i ask how do i download a package if it wont let me click on it?   noobs=ppl like me
<fdoving> Parkotron: or new users :)
<besonen_mobile> and text is so frikk'in limiting
<firemonkeyballz> yea fdoving
<Ashex|Work> Patrialt, are they ntfs partitions?
<firemonkeyballz> umm that should explain a few things
<firemonkeyballz> if so
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: as in that they are on the website?
<firemonkeyballz> nos they said they
<bigdad1e> i dont get what u mean
<firemonkeyballz> would have it fixed in edgy
<besonen_mobile> i know noob mean newbie firemonkeyballz.  i was simply confirming what you were referring to noobs.  see what i mean about the joy's of text-based communication.
<firemonkeyballz> opertive word may
<Patrialt> ashex|work only one of them, there are 4 partitions, sda1-sda4 and they are in this order NTFS, ext3, ext3, swap
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: where are you trying to click on the package?
<Patrialt> im trying to mount the 2nd partition (sda2) it's my storage partition
<Ashex|Work> Patrialt, okay, ext3 shouldn't be a problem
<firemonkeyballz> wheee have original ati drivers
<bigdad1e> add+remove programs
<firemonkeyballz> :D
<Ashex|Work> Patrialt, basically, all you are doing is creating a directory in /media/ and then mounting the partition to it
<Ashex|Work> so, sudo mkdir /media/sda2 && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: its on the list in ad/remove, but you can't install it?
<Patrialt> kk, i'll give it a shot
<firemonkeyballz> well im out
<bigdad1e> ya
<firemonkeyballz> got to get to class
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: they don't have a check mark by them?
<Patrialt> lol, thanks that worked, i gotta remember these simple lifesavers :P
<bigdad1e> they do but it wont let me click on it
<Patrialt> i just didn't suspect that it didn't automount, my Ubuntu live cd had no trouble mounting my HDD partitions
<Ashex|Work> Patrialt, not a problem
<Ashex|Work> with the live cd's occasionally it'll be a hit and miss
<nosrednaekim> do you have the "show unsupported and show proprietary" clicked on the top of the window?
<Ashex|Work> the ntfs partition will be tricky though
<bigdad1e> no
<Ashex|Work> since linux can't detect the permissions, it automatically makes it root access only
<Ashex|Work> so, if you want to mount it, you'll need to set the uid for it
<Patrialt> ahh, i see, well, i was testing kubuntu to see if i liked it enough to install as a 3rd OS on my HDD
<Ashex|Work> check the man page for how to set that
<Ashex|Work> ah
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: "check" them and you chould be able to install those packages
<Patrialt> have you by chance tried a triple boot system? windows xp, ubuntu, kubuntu
<Ashex|Work> kubuntu is a nice os to play with :)
<Patrialt> hoping that it wont give me any problems
<Ashex|Work> Patrialt, I was doing that for awhile
<bigdad1e> it still didnt work
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: which program is it?
<Ashex|Work> back when edgy was in beta
<Patrialt> nice
<Ashex|Work> I was triple-booting windows, dapper, and edgy
<holger> hi everyone
<bigdad1e> GDebi
<Patrialt> so...if i install this to HD, will it replace the old grub boot manager with an updated one that supports 3 os's
<holger> does anyone know how to disable the mouse acceleration in Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> wowsers.. that GreaseMonkey extension for firefox + Plataypus is saving me such a headache.. :)
<holger> hmmm
<Patrialt> i read somewhere that grub automatically detects non linux OS's, but it didn't say anything about auto detecting 2nd linux OSs
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: I don't even have that listed as a package...
<Dr_willis> holger,  its tehre in the controlcenter thingie somewhere Perphrials->mouse->oneof the tabs/sliders
<holger> is anyone playing et?
<Dr_willis> Patrialt,  'grub' dosent auto detect. the ubuntu/kubuntu installers can scan and add the proper grub entrys for the other od's
<bigdad1e> its under system gdebi package installer
<Dr_willis> Patrialt,  and yes - they did see my other linux installs on this machine.
<Dr_willis> Patrialt,  which suprised the heck out of me.
<Patrialt> dr_willis awesome, thanks a bunch
<Ashex|Work> Woohoo
<Ashex|Work> And I'm going to get coffee
<Ashex|Work> be back in a bit
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: hmm.. ok..no clue
<Dr_willis> now if i knew how they did it . so i could get them to add other os's after ive installed Ubuntu :)
<Patrialt> Well
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: can you instll other packages?
<Patrialt> i was directed to the file recently dr_willis
<Patrialt> let me see if i can find the file for you
<Dr_willis> Patrialt,  you mean the grub config file?
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: wouldn't that be "update-grub"?
<bigdad1e> nosrednaekim, ya im really trying to get to play my xvid videos but i cant seem to get it to play
<Patrialt> lol yea
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  from whati can tell that just 'rescans' the grub menu.lst file's comments and does some changes
<mhb> hi all
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: use adept
<Dr_willis> it dosent rescan the whold system/all the drives for new linux installs - which is what the installer seems to do.
<nosrednaekim> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<mhb> I've set up multiple panels, and I want to resize the second one
<bigdad1e> i am but i cant get it to work
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: oh..ok.. nice
<Dr_willis> Patrialt,  grub is one of those tools thats well worth going to its homepage and printing/reading all their docs.     :)
<mhb> but every time I right click on it - Configure panel it always pops-up the first panel configuration
<Dr_willis> grub is sort of amazing in ways
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Patrialt> should be at like /boot/grub/config.ini or something, but you can manually insert new OS details i'd say
<bigdad1e> i need to install libdvdcss
<Patrialt> like...just copy previous OS directions, and replace the necessary parts :)
<Dr_willis> Patrialt,  of course you can MANUALLY insert the entrys. thats trivial.  This is linux of course..
<nosrednaekim> !dvd | bigdad1e
<ubotu> bigdad1e: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Patrialt> haha yea, good call
<Dr_willis> getting the system to see ALL the os's you got installed and making the right entrioes is a little harder.
<Dr_willis> ive hacked and slashed and fought with grub many a day. :)
<Patrialt> i'd say just give it time lol, sooner or later everything will be PnP :P
<bigdad1e> | norednaekim all i wanna do is watch my movies lol but its not letting me lol
<Dr_willis> Patrialt,  in some ways thats a bad thing.
<Patrialt> well yea, it allows user idiotness :P
<Dr_willis> when everything does everything automaticially.. then somthing 'breaks' you have to then  dig down UNDER the idiot-proofing to find the real problem.
<Dr_willis> one of the reasons i hate this useless eye candy.
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: ever seen the suse grub which,when rebooting, lets you select which OS to boot?
<Patrialt> haha good call, but it's pretty much the only way for newby windows users to convert :P
<Dr_willis> did X crash due to this or that.. or  was it Beryls fault. :)
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  err... thats pretty much how grub works. :)
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: are they in divx or dvd format?
<bigdad1e> xvid
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis:  but I never could figure out how to make Kubuntu do it
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  same as in all the otehr disrtos.. see we are back to this idot-proofing. :)
<Dr_willis> they both use GRUB.. they both use grubs configs.. its just differnt options and config files.
<nosrednaekim> at least it isn't default
<Dr_willis> learn grub and you learn the fundamentals.
<holger> i need help with mouse acceleration..... how may i disable mouseaccel ?
<nosrednaekim> No,I mean in kdm, when you say "reboot" you can tell it what os to reboot into,
<Patrialt> it's okay tho, without idiots and broken simplicities there are no troubleshooting workdesk positions to talk to people for a couple $ a minute :P
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  thats a KDM/GDM option
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: what do you mean adept doesn't work?
<nosrednaekim> yeah..I guess so...
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  ive seen that befor also.  nice in ways.
<nosrednaekim> I guess I'll just have to get dirty digging..;)
<bigdad1e> it wont install the package i have for the libdvd
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  not sure how kdm/gdm do it. I think they edit the grub config file wihch is a bit scary in ways
<bigdad1e> and how do i get wine on kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> holger,  kcontrol --> perhprials -> mouse
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install wine
<nosrednaekim> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bigdad1e> im new i dont understand whats on those sites.. ive been getting them all day and not 1 of them helped me
<Patrialt> bigdad1e you can also go to add/remove programs, select "any suite" and search for wine
<holger> willis, i need to disable mouse accelleration for Enemy Territory
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: isn't the version of wine in the default repositories *several* releases outdated?
<Daisuke_Ido> .9.22, i think
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  proberly.. but wine gets updates like every week... so
<Daisuke_Ido> true
<Dr_willis> I dont even use it much.. I dont use cedega any more either
<Daisuke_Ido> i try to avoid cedega
<bigdad1e> the terminal wouldnt let me install wine
<nosrednaekim> why not?
<nosrednaekim> does it give you an error?
<Daisuke_Ido> and there are very few programs i need wine for
<bigdad1e> eading package lists... Done
<bigdad1e> Building dependency tree... Done
<bigdad1e> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bigdad1e> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bigdad1e> is only available from another source
<bigdad1e> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<alanhaggai> Where are the KDE headers installed in Kubuntu?
<bigdad1e> neither will adept
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a linux equivalent to dvdshrink in windows?
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<bigdad1e> how and what is that?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke_Ido> universe.
<nosrednaekim> open it with " kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bigdad1e> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10210/
<nosrednaekim> k
<alanhaggai> Where are the KDE headers installed in Kubuntu?
<bigdad1e> nosrednaekim, is that what u need?
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: yeah thanks...
<bigdad1e> np
<nosrednaekim> now, run this command " kdesu kate /etc/apt/source.list "
<nosrednaekim> and I have a modified version of that file for you to replace it with
<nosrednaekim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10211/
<bigdad1e> ok
<nosrednaekim> erase what was in that file, and replace it with that
<bigdad1e> ok
<nosrednaekim> now run this " sudo apt-update "
<bigdad1e> command not found
<nosrednaekim> what you just did was enable several repositories of programs
<nosrednaekim> err... just a sec
<bigdad1e> ya
<nosrednaekim> yeah here sorry... " sudo apt-get update"
<bigdad1e> ok
<bigdad1e> there was alot of err and failed
<nosrednaekim> finished?
<bigdad1e> ya
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: ok...
<gioacchino> hello
<nosrednaekim> thats PROBABLY ok..
<soulrider> does anyone know of a program i can use to plot in 3d ?
<bigdad1e> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10212/
<gioacchino> anybody now how to use sudo command in a sh script ?
<nosrednaekim> open up adept again and search for "divx4linux"
<soulrider> w32codecs already includes a DivX codec
<nosrednaekim> !search divx4linux
<ubotu> Found:
<bigdad1e> i need xvid
<bigdad1e> not dvix
<soulrider> xvid is already included i think
<gioacchino> anyone know how to use sudo command in a sh script ?
<nosrednaekim> 'lo
<bigdad1e> and it didnt show in adept
<nosrednaekim> gioacchino: just put a sudo in?
<soulrider> bigdad1e: i think xvid is already included, you can also try installing libxvidcore
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e:  OH!
<nosrednaekim> did you search for xvid?
<soulrider> sudo aptitude install libxvidcore4
<gioacchino> yes
<bigdad1e> now what do i do?
<gioacchino> I want  a put in a sh scritp sudo command with password
<nosrednaekim> gioacchino: that doesn't work?
<soulrider> bigdad1e: if you installed it thats it
<gioacchino> esample :  sudo mkdir
<niles> hi
<soulrider> stuff should just play if it didnt before
<gioacchino> I not know the sintax for put in the password of root
<soulrider> bigdad1e: you could also install vlc, its a player that brings its own folters i think
<niles> ctrl z wont put irssi in the background
<nosrednaekim> gioacchino: I don't think you can do that, the best way is yo run the .sh with sudo priveleges
<bigdad1e> how do i get vlc?
<soulrider> gioacchino: if you do "sudo mkdir <dirname>"
<gioacchino> I have try with this sintax : sudo command passw but not work
<soulrider> it should prompt for the password
<soulrider> bigdad1e: sudo aptitude install vlc
<soulrider> but let me re-check the package name
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: did soulrider's command work?
<soulrider> yes, vlc is ok
<bigdad1e> i dont think so
<soulrider> nosrednaekim: im almost sure that xvid is already included
<gioacchino> nosrednaekim: the problem is only a part of sh script must be executed with sudo privileges
<nosrednaekim> soulrider: it wasn't for me...
<bigdad1e> Unable to lock the administration directory   what does that mean?
<nosrednaekim> gioacchino: ahh... and you don't want to be prompted for the password?
<soulrider> !adeptfix | bigdad1e
<ubotu> bigdad1e: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<gioacchino> yes you understand ;)
<soulrider> type that
<soulrider> also, bigdad1e make sure thata dept is not open when you type one of my commands :P
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, it means that a process is using the dpkg directory, possibly adept_manager or apt itself
<Ashex|Work> it's locked whenever apt is installing or upgrading a pacakge
<nosrednaekim> gioacchino: I don't think you can do that...its probably better to just sudo the whole command
<bigdad1e> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "vlc"
<soulrider> uhm, hold on
<nosrednaekim> command > script
<Ashex|Work> bigdadle, you need to enable the universe repository
<Ashex|Work> !universe | bigdad1e
<ubotu> bigdad1e: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<JuJuBee> I need to find a motherboard for core 2 duo socket 775 cpu that is supported by ubuntu.  Can anybody help?
<soulrider> bigdad1e: this may all seem very complicated at first, but dont get discouraged, linux is so much easier than it seems!
<nosrednaekim> Ashex|Work: I just had hom do that
<bigdad1e> i thought it was i did that already and so did noraesraekim
<Ashex|Work> nosrednaekim, ah, my mistake
<Ashex|Work> do an apt-cache search vlc
<bigdad1e> didnt do anything
<Ashex|Work> hookay
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: any nvidia...
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, which repository did you enable universe in?
<soulrider> JuJuBee: i dont know for sure, but ubuntu will probably work no matter which mobo youre using
<bigdad1e> um..the first 2 i think
<matthias> hi
<JuJuBee> Not true. I have not been able to get it to install on INTEL DG965wh
<matthias> i hear i can install kde4
<matthias> if i do this
<bigdad1e> ashex|work, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10213/   this will tell u
<firephoto> JuJuBee: is your cd/dvd drive an ide one?
<JuJuBee> Yes
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: thts not an Nvidia
<soulrider> JuJuBee: i got an intel mobo and it works like charm =.
<matthias> can i then also choose to go back to kde3
<matthias> or let it put me that way
<soulrider> matthias: i dont suggets going to kde4
<firephoto> JuJuBee: you've used the desktop cd? latest daily, or herd? (feisty)
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, I'm taking a look at it
<matthias> can i choose in kdm the kde3 AND the kde4?
<bigdad1e> ok
<JuJuBee> Many people on this and #ubuntu have tried to help me and no luck.
<matthias> session
<besonen_mobile> what's the root password for kubuntu?
<soulrider> matthias: i dont think so
<JuJuBee> I tired 6.06, 6.10, feisty
<soulrider> besonen_mobile: you dont need to know :P use sudo
<matthias> oh thx
<firephoto> JuJuBee: right, but the feisty desktop cd, not the alternative...?
<nosrednaekim> firephoto: ahh... that would be a problem wouldn't it ....
<soulrider> matthias: if i were you i would stay in kde3
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, you only enable multiverse
<Ashex|Work> add universe to lines 3 and 4
<jean-benoit> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<JuJuBee> Not yet, only alt.
<besonen_mobile> amarok is asking for one to "install mp3 support".
<nosrednaekim> matthias: yes
<bigdad1e> how did i get that up in the terminal?
<soulrider> besonen_mobile: the password it prompts for is your own pass
<firephoto> JuJuBee: alt is probably still broken on feisty for a g965. i thought they had fixed it though.
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nosrednaekim> soulrider: you can choose between the two...
<firephoto> pata_marvell module is probably missing.
<besonen_mobile> soulrider: i try that again
<soulrider> bigdad1e: if you want to edit a file using the terminal you can use the "nano" editor
<chronic1> someone in a class told me that the new ubuntu is goign to be kde by default.....is this misinformation?
<bigdad1e> ok
<soulrider> besonen_mobile: did you enable universe and multiverse yet ?
<nosrednaekim> chronic1: yes....kubuntu will always be KDE though
<firephoto> JuJuBee: you can also install edgy on different hardware and move the drive to the new system after it's updated. edgy + updates has the right modules. but the network might not work.
<nosrednaekim> chronic1: that yes.. it is misinformation
<besonen_mobile> soulrider: no.  how do i do that?
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, if you want to save yourself the trouble, uncomment 28&29 for future use
<besonen_mobile> soulrider: btw, my password worked, i typed it wrong the first time.  thanks.
<JuJuBee> firephoto : that didn't work
<ubuntu> hi, I have bootet a kubuntu
<bigdad1e> how do i uncomment?
<firephoto> JuJuBee: anyway, feisty will work best on that board. has the updated video and kernel drivers. i have a dg965ss running almost perfect (xinerama via add2 card doesn't work)
<ubuntu> hi,  i have bootet a  kubuntu live cd, and I need to mount my hd, so that I can fix a problem. How do I mount my HD?
<JuJuBee> The feisty image is 703.5 MB but my Cd only holds 702.8
<JuJuBee> What can I do?
<ubuntu> My HD is a Kubuntu installation, so I guess it is ext3
<Morvok_zZz> write to a dvd
<firephoto> JuJuBee: you can probably over burn that little bit.
<firephoto> JuJuBee: or use a dvd. works the same.
<Ashex|Work> ubuntu, type df -h to see if it is already mounted
<Ashex|Work> if not, type sudo fdisk -l to see where it is
<besonen_mobile> soulrider: are you suggesting that i need to enable universe and multiverse to get amarok to install m3 support?
<bigdad1e> ok i did it how do i get out of it now?
<Ashex|Work> to mount it, sudo mkdir /media/sda2 && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<Ashex|Work> if the partition is sda2
<soulrider> besonen_mobile: im not sure, maybe, but you will have to eventually enable them anyways
<soulrider> besonen_mobile:  so you might as well just do it now
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, ctrl+O to save
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, ctrl+x to exit
<besonen_mobile> soulrider: how do i do that?
<bigdad1e> o sh--
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, what is it?
<ubuntu> Ashex|Work: hmm, it does not seem to be mounted, but whn I add up all the space it exceeds a cd in size (app 2.5GB, but my HD is 20GB)! so i am not really sure
<bigdad1e> i got to do it over
<Ashex|Work> ubuntu, df -h shows mounted paritions, when you run a live disc, it expands files and creates a ram disk
<Ashex|Work> so it will total to be more then the disc size
<soulrider> besonen_mobile: i would like to guide you through it, but i have a midterm in like 4 hours :P but ill mkae the bot give you the tutorial
<soulrider> !repos | besonen_mobile
<ubotu> besonen_mobile: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<besonen_mobile> thanks soulrider.
<Ashex|Work> ubuntu, use sudo fdisk -l to locate the partition you want to mount
<ubuntu> Ashex|Work: ok, so then it is not mounted
<bigdad1e> ashex|work, what do u do to put no comment?
<ubuntu> Ashex|Work: ok
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, delete the #
<Ashex|Work> anything with a # at the beginning is ignored by apt
<aboe> when will the kubuntu forums available
<ubuntu> Ashex|Work: Ok, I have a list of the partitions on my hd now, is it the start and end that I need? Or ID?
<bigdad1e> i think i did it now what do i do?
<Ashex|Work> ubuntu, you only need the device name
<Ashex|Work> /dev/foo
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu> Ashex|Work: That would be /dev/hda1?
<bigdad1e> ok now what?
<Ashex|Work> sure?
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, install vlc now
<bigdad1e> sudo apt-vlc?
<Ashex|Work> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Ashex|Work> apt-get is the command, install is the flag, vlc is the option
<bigdad1e> couldnt find package
<Ashex|Work> you added universe to lines 3&4?
<bigdad1e> yes
<Ashex|Work> and you saved changes?
<bigdad1e> yes
<ubuntu> Ashex|Work: As far as I can see the disk name is /dev/hda, and the three partitions are /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2 and /dev/hda5. And /dev/hda1 is the one I need to mount
<Ashex|Work> ubuntu, okay, now run this command to mount it: sudo mkdir /media/hda1 && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<Ashex|Work> if it's ext3, that'll do it
<ubuntu> Ashex|Work: Thanks a lot, this was first class help :)
<Ashex|Work> ubuntu, no problem :)
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, that is rather strange
<Ashex|Work> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Ashex|Work> !codecs > me
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, one moment, I'll update your repository list
<bigdad1e> ok
<dromer> hi, how can I copy the theme&settings etc. of one user to another?
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, http://pastebin.ca/393595
<Ashex|Work> I had to use pastebin because of the retarded spam checker
<metodo_> hi!
<Ashex|Work> dromer, copy .kde for a shortcut
<netwalker> hallo ihr Linuxer ;-)
<bigdad1e> its ok no problem
<Ashex|Work> dromer, remove kwallet though
<metodo_> tested!, thx! chao!.
<bigdad1e> ok now what do i do?
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, easiest way is to use kate
<Ashex|Work> so, kdesu kate
<Ashex|Work> er
<Ashex|Work> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<dromer> Ashex|Work: hmm, when I tried this (sudo cp -R .kde) it didn't work, got some error and I had to remove .kde completely, and the .kde-backup doesn't work anymore
<Ashex|Work> what was the error?
<bigdad1e> ok now what?
<chavo> dromer, that's because when you sue suod the copied files are owned by root. You need to change the owner of the files after you copy
<Ashex|Work> replace the sources.list you have with the one I gave you
<dromer> sorry, don't remember, some weir (non KDE-like) screen in the upper left corner
<bigdad1e> ok
<chavo> dromer, sudo chown usernae.username.kde -R
<dromer> chavo: ok, thnx, I'll try!
<bigdad1e> ok how do i save?
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, ctrl+s?
<Ashex|Work> it's a gui editor, so just file>save
<dromer> chavo: first cp -R and then the chown?
<bigdad1e> thats it?
<chavo> dromer, yes
<Ashex|Work> bigdad1e, pretty much
<Ashex|Work> then do sudo apt-get update
<Ashex|Work> and then try installing vlc again
<Ashex|Work> that should work for you
<bigdad1e> hoping
<dromer> chavo: I'm guessing a space between user.user .kde ? ;)
<Ashex|Work> heh, I'll be back
<frojnd> is there any linux program that crakcs SAM and system (I forgot windows 2000 pass and I don't wanna reinstall windows...) programs like saminside or LC5 ??
<chavo> dromer, yes sorry
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, yes, give  aminute to find it
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: tnx
<dromer> ok, other problem I still have is with nvidia twinview on my Geforce2 MX - CRT,TV - setup: I get two separate desktops instead of just one extended over the two
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/bootdisk.html
<JuJuBee> firephoto : just burned feisty and trie it.  I checked integ and ok. Rebooted and tried install.  Got a few pages of errors some like [0.135812]  PCI:Bios Bug MCFG area at f0000000 is not E820 - reserved, then bunch more some about acpi and a kernel panic not synching exception at interrupt
<Ashex|Work> it's a bootable disk though, so you'll have to boot off of it
<firephoto> JuJuBee: have you updated the bios on that to the latest?
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: boot maschine with wind?
<frojnd> win*
<Ashex|Work> anywho, I'll be back in a bit. I gotta do my job
<Tm_T> !away | Ashex|Work
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, no, download the .iso from there, burn it to a cd, and boot off the cd
<ubotu> Ashex|Work: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Ashex|Work> Tm_T, letting the people I'm helping know :P
<Tm_T> Ashex|Work: letting what?
<Ashex|Work> that I'll be dissapearing for a bit, so not to get pissy and bitch about crappy help
<Ashex|Work> It's happened in the best, so I try to keep them in the know
<Ashex|Work> past*
<Tm_T> Ashex|Work: Yes, you can say you're going away if you're in the middle of something, but I assume that endpart of your nick is "awaynick".
<Ashex|Work> heh, not really
<frojnd> is possible to burn .iso on the usb stick?
<Tm_T> Ok then, carry on and thanks for being active. :)
<Ashex|Work> I'm connected from my work desktop, and I leave my home machine idling in here
<Ashex|Work> hehe, no problem :p
<frojnd> couse I have a delling with 3mb
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, it's possible
<Ashex|Work> you can use isolinux to boot off usb
<Ashex|Work> I have a guide for running a live cd off a usb stick
<Ashex|Work> lemme link you
<khirr> how can i configure 3d aceleration for my linux?
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, http://www.chipnick.com/thumbdrive-linux/
<frojnd> tnx again Ashex|Work
<Ashex|Work> no problem
<dromer> this is my current xorg.conf: http://sneeuw.zapto.org/~dreamer/xorg.conf  but what can I change so the desktop on my main screen is actually extended?
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, fyi, i just noticed that my last wp upgrade butchered the formatting, so pardon the lack of paragraphs
<soulrider> !nvidia | khirr
<ubotu> khirr: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: np I have time
<chavo> dromer, have you tried running nvidia-settings?
<Pensa`MIA> kmail keeps deleting messages in my inbox of an imap server, and when I get a new message notificiation and look in the kmail inbox folder there aren't any new ones :s
<Pensa`MIA> god knows how much mail I lost
<dromer> chavo: how do I run this?
<chavo> dromer, from the command line
<dromer> ah, got it :)
<dromer> hmm, the problem is there are two separate desktops, I can't join them in nvidia-settings
<chavo> you want your desktop mirrored on both displays?
<dromer> no I want the main desktop extended over the two, so I could drag a program to the tv and full-screen it there
<khirr> in windows i saw mi vidoe card is s3
<khirr> my mainboard is msi
<dromer> chavo: atm I have two separate desktops that I can control with the keyboard and mouse of the pc, other settigns I tried it just made X think the CRT is a widescreen :S
<dromer> I want both at the same time :P
<chavo> dromer, try this cd /etc/X11, sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<chavo> it will make a backup of xorg.conf it it doesn't work
<dromer> ok, thnx, letme try :)
<dromer> ah shit, it overwrited my old backup :S ah well, this one works
<dromer> ok brb
<chavo> I keep several backups of xorg.conf since I'm always tweaking it
<riccardo_> hello world
<BayRoot> is it possible to get FlashPlayer working with AMD64?
<Ashex|Work> BayRoot, yes
<Skuller> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<BayRoot> thanks
<Skuller> BayRoot: np
<BayRoot> Package ia32-libs-gtk has no installation candidate   -> my result from the 1st step.
<Skuller> BayRoot: sorry i have no knowledge more than the factoid....please refer 2 someone else
<BayRoot> Skuller: thanks for the help. Hopefully i'll get it going.
<Ayabara> I'm trying to compile krusader from source. Do I miss packages if KDEDIR and QTDIR is not set?
<LycanNyc-work> so im trying to remove gdm and now openoffice wants to go too how do i stoppopen from going
<Skuller> BayRoot: you there?
<Skuller> BayRoot: you need to enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<Skuller> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<hakro> Hi, I've a problem lmms on a kubuntu edgy eft 6.10. Since i've changed the sound config, on every lmms start, he say "segmentation fault". The last config i've changed is OSS.
<huib> hakro : have no clue. Remove - reinstall sound perhaps?
* Skuller wonders why there is minimal activity in the channel right now
* genii ponders aquiring Super Cow Powers
<genii> hakro Try using alsa then
* Skuller wants a chinese super cows powers....chopsticks on the chest....shoot noodles out of the paws....catch bad cows with stale fortune cookies
<genii> Skuller Actually Super Cow Powers is an easter egg in ap-get :)
<Skuller> damn
<genii> *apt-get*
<Skuller> lol..ok
<Skuller> k laterz genii..thnx fer da mousetrap help yest
<genii> Skuller: Try sudo apt-get moo    to see it
<genii> Skuller np :)
<Skuller> LOL
<spitwise> heheh
<genii> spitwise Don't spill the beans ;)
<fdoving> genii: tried 'aptitude moo -v' add more v's till it doesn't change :)
<trycyt> What package is ipp in?
<Julle> To be able to boot up kubuntu or DSL for example on an old laptop (166mhz pentium) is a bootdisc required, not the actual LiveCD itself?
<trycyt> apt-file search ipp does not turn up anything.
<genii> fdoving :)
<genii> When i'm getting frusta=rated at commandline I sometimes do it to lighten up
<Mo-Z> Ok... so my KAudio Creator wont rip my cd. Not in any code. (using edgy)... when its done copying the track and is about to encode, it cant make a folder....
<Mo-Z> anyone knows?
<genii> Julle Does this old box have a CD drive?
<fdoving> genii: apropos frustrated at the commandline, tried the 'sl' package?
<LycanNyc-work> so im trying to remove gdm and now openoffice wants to go too how do i stoppopen from going
<genii> fdoving Not lately ... I'd do it right now but am on W2K and not patched in somewhere ubuntu by putty
<fdoving> genii: try it when you get back to some sane system :)
<genii> fdoving Will do
<esaym> whats the command to see what a symbolic links points to?
<esaym> >_<
<esaym> lol
<Mo-Z> Ok... so my KAudio Creator wont rip my cd. Not in any code. (using edgy)... when its done copying the track and is about to encode, it cant make a folder....
* xcidar is away: Gone away for now.
<BluesKaj> installed FF 2.0.0.2 but now it defaults to 90% of the full page and I've forgotten the trick to default it to full page ... not serious but still annoying , Does anyone remember the procedure to make the default page 100% .Page setup doesn't solve it
<jhutchins> esaym: ls -l
<jhutchins> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<jhutchins>  http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<fdoving> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<genii> Julle Still here?
<esaym> jhutchins: thank you,  I was thinking it was ls
<esaym> I mean ln
<Julle> genii yes
<Julle> genii the old laptop got a cd-drive yes and i can browse the content of the cd inside win98 which is the primary OS atm. But when i try to boot up DSL or any other LiveCD dist it only boots up to win98, and yes i have changed the settings inside BIOS to boot from cd first
<dromer> chavo: didn't work :(
<genii> Julle For a laptop you could use one of 2 methods booting from floppy. Tho Ubuntu does not have native bootdisks. The first, if the laptop has a cd, is to use BootManager disk from http://btmgr.sourceforge.net/about.html then select CD  to continue from. If no CD, then make a netboot floppy from http://www.rom-o-matic.net/ and then setup a PXE/netboot server with some desktop.
<jhutchins> esaym: ln is link.
<jhutchins> Ah, I see why you'd think that.
<Louck> how can i erase terminal histroy ?
<genii> Julle Network install instructions for second method can be found at http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<esaym> ls reads and ln links.  I don't know I just thought it would use the same command
<jhutchins> ls = list.
<Louck> how can i erase terminal histroy ?
<trycyt> rm .bash_history if you're using bash. .history if you're using a csh variant.
<Innosense> So guys...if system sounds are working but for some reason no video or audio sound is comming out...how would I fix that?
<Julle> gentii Thank you Very much for you easy and informative answer!
<genii> Innosense rightclick on speaker icon. open mixer. unmute all PCM devices
<genii> Julle You are very welcome
<Innosense> In Kmix if the button is green, are they muted or unmuted?
<Innosense> becuase all of them are gree except for one called "3d control sigmatel -de" and that doesn't have a switch
<AMSmith42> How can I get a network activity icon in the panel?
<fdoving> AMSmith42: have a look at the knemo package.
<AMSmith42> thank you
<Innosense> wow it does work now, thanks genii
<genii> Innosense np :)
<dobermann_> how can i
<dobermann_> clear terminal history
<principo> hallo, kann mir jemand helfen???
<fdoving> !de | principo
<ubotu> principo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fdoving> dobermann_: delete ~/.bash_history  and run 'history -c'
<AMSmith42> fdoving: I installed knemo with apt-get...where did it put it?
<Ash-Fox> I absolutely give up on OpenOffice. http://sphinx.quickfox.org/~ash-fox/temp/OOo.png
<fdoving> AMSmith42: you need to restart kded, it's easiest to login again.
<AMSmith42> Ah, OK
<AMSmith42> Thank you.
<fdoving> dobermann_: 'rm ~/.bash_history' then 'history -c' if you want the commands.
<dobermann_> ok done
<dobermann_> how can ' setup firefox
<Kr[4] t05> I'm using wminput to setup my wii remote to work with my computer and I'm told by the wiili.org guide to edit a file in /etc/udev/rules.d to allow all users to access uinput. Which file should I edit?
<dobermann_> how can ' setup firefox
<fuel> !firefox | dobermann_
<ubotu> dobermann_: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<genii> dobermann_: Use aptitude or Synaptic to install it from the list
<fuel> dobermann_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<dobermann_> im usin kubuntu
<genii> dobermann_: Or from konsole with command fuel just gave
<fuel> dobermann_: right alt+f2 -> konsole -> sudo apt-get install firefox
<dobermann_> Reading package lists... Done
<dobermann_> Building dependency tree
<dobermann_> Reading state information... Done
<dobermann_> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dobermann_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dobermann_> is only available from another source
<dobermann_> E: Package firefox has no installation candidat
<tsdgeos> mozilla-firefox?
<fuel> !pastebin | dobermann_
<ubotu> dobermann_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<fuel> dobermann_ : did you edit your sources.list ?
<dobermann_> no
<frojnd> how do I check if apache on my server is running ?
<frojnd> on my edgy ;)
<fuel> dobermann_: http://ubuntuguide.org . you have all the installation procedures here
<fuel> dobermann_: though its unofficial
<fuel> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<genii> dobermann_: do:  sudo apt-get update                     then, the install command for firefox again
<frojnd> how do I check if apache is running ?
<Ash-Fox> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<dobermann_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dobermann_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dobermann_> genii
<fuel> frojnd: ping your 80 port
<fuel> dobermann_: dont dont paste your stuff here!
<fuel> dobermann_: use pastebin!!!
<frojnd> fuel: ping like ping port:80 ?
<fuel> frojnd: open your browser and http://localhost
<fuel> frojnd: or ask in #apache
<dobermann_> fuel im newbie
<Daskreech> can I move tabs in konqueror?
<dobermann_> wht are u talkin about
<Daskreech> hi dobermann_
<fuel> dobermann_: so am i . Just dont paste stuff here
<Daskreech> Welcome to kubuntu
<Daskreech> !paste | dobermann_. Please read this
<ubotu> dobermann_. Please read this: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> dobermann_: Some other process is updating programs or installing something. If you have more than 1 konsole open make sure only one is trying to use a program like apt-get . If this looks OK, then your system is likely running a scheduled update. On top right of screen should be a little icon which says something like this if you hover the mouse over it.
<genii> dobermann_: If this is the case, just let it finish.
<Daskreech> can I move tabs in konqueror?
<fuel> Daskreech: i dont think so
<fuel> Daskreech: #kde
<Daskreech> I don't think they have a different answer :)
<fuel> Daskreech: :D
<fuel> !google move tabs konqueror
<fuel> Daskreech: http://www.google.com/search?q=move+tabs+konqueror
* Daskreech tries to move that tab beside his other google tabs
* Daskreech thorws a fit
<dobermann_> genii help dudee
<genii> dobermann_: No probs
<Daskreech> Wheeeeee :)
<Daskreech>  Ctrl+shift and direction
<genii> dobermann_: Did you find out if your system is updating itself?
<dobermann_> done genii
<dobermann_> thanks you are my man
<genii> dobermann_: OK, so now you could install firefox by the package manager... Synaptic or Aptitude :)
<dobermann_> yeah u are my man ehe
<jorge__> i need install a wireless
<Daskreech> !wifi
<jorge__> in my kubuntu
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jorge__> yep
* genii sips a coffee and takes a cig break
<Daskreech> jorge__: read the link. It should help :)
<luca> hi everyone
<genii> luca Hi. You have some question regarding Kubuntu to ask?
<luca> yes
<luca> I have recently cloned my hard disk with kubuntu into a new drive
<luca> it starts ok, cnfiguration is fine, BUT it appears as if I have no swap partition - still the partition exists :(
<Daskreech> Format!! :)
<Daskreech> how do you know you have no swap partition?
<genii> luca Please use the pastebin website to paste the contents of the file /etc/fstab and the results of the command   ls /dev/hd?? /dev/sd??
<Daisuke_Ido> a format actually helped me for a change
<luca> genii: sure thing
<luca> no sd btw
<genii> luca if the partition exists in /dev and in fstab as a swap mount you may need to do the command mkswap. But I will know after reading your paste
<filthpig> hi
<luca> ok pasting right now - I have 6 hda by the way, hda1 hda2 etc.
<RadiantFire> if you mkswap you also have to swapon
<RadiantFire> or bad things happen
<RadiantFire> and then you have to mount it
<genii> RadiantFire: Yes :)
<filthpig> I'm going to insert a new hard drive into my computer, and the one that has to go out is the one I have my linux partitions on
<makallius> ciao
<filthpig> Is there a way for me to backup or reinstall my current settings and installations etc onto the new drive without having to do everything all over again?
<luca> it's a bit slow
<Daskreech> filthpig: keep your ~ folder
<szaloony> hi, where are the info about screen resolution stored? (I mean the file)
<luca> genii http://pastebin.com/898427
<makallius> c' qualcuno che parla italiano?
<luca> s
<genii> luca OK, reading
<Cugel> !it | makallius
<ubotu> makallius: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<luca> ma non so nulla di linux, va su #kubuntu-it
<filthpig> Daskreech: and then just copy it back into place after installing?
<Daskreech> filthpig: that's the idea
<makallius> ok
<makallius> grazie
<luca> de nada ;)
<genii> wow pastebin is almost at a standstill
<luca> yep
<Daskreech> rm -rf ?
<szaloony> anyone know where is resolution info stored?
<Cugel> !xorg.info
<filthpig> if I use the backup system-function in kubuntu/kde to make a backup of my system and unpack it after I have changed drives, it will keep all my settings, right?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cugel> szaloony: xorg.info
<Daskreech> should
<genii> luca There is no swap entries in your fstab. What partition is it supposed to be on?
<Daskreech> all of your settings are kept in ~
<Daskreech> and /etc
<Daskreech> keeping a complete copy of those should be ok unless one of the applications has a major upgrade
<Daskreech> it will normally migrate things for you then
<filthpig> alright
<luca> genii it was supposed to be the fourth
<filthpig> hm
<genii> luca sorry, see it now as UUID=327bbe8a-ac08-43c2-98b6-c78298bdc6e5 (comment above states hda6)
<luca> sorry the third
<frojnd> I have one q
<genii> luca The new UUID thing threw me off :)
<frojnd> I've installed xampp via wine
<frojnd> but howw can I unistall it??
<filthpig> if I install fiesty herd 5 now, can I upgrade it when it's officially released in may?
<Daskreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Daskreech> Short answer is yetr
<Daskreech> yeppers
<jack_> hi, i want kword to automatically start on desktop 2 eg, but it stubbornly starts all the time at desktop 4.is there a reason or fix for that?
<luca> genii no problem - still I do not understand very well what I have to do though :)
<frojnd> hello guys
<Cugel> hello forjnd
<nailz> hey all, anyone know of a current issue with kubuntu-docs_7.04-2_all.deb on fiesty?
<alonea> ok, I had kubuntu and I tried another distro, hated it, and went back to this. Now, adept at some point updated my kernel, but its not doing it now. How do I get it to?
<frojnd> how can I remove all that is related with apache, couse I have installed 2 apaches, one with wine (xampp) and one with apt so 2 apaches are running..
<genii> luca RadiantFire may give you the correct procedures in order to rebuild it with mkswap if you ask him nicely :)
<Daskreech> alonea: did you install a custom kernel?
<luca> genii ok thanks ;-)
<alonea> Daskreech: umm, no, I just installed from the DVD last night, but I need a later kernel version to get ndiswrapper to work with my wificard. Before, one day it just randomly updated to the next kernel, and I want it to do that again.
<Daskreech> alonea: maybe a newer kernel isn't available?
<dobermann_> oo yea
<genii> luca Ah, he is currently "away"
<RadiantFire> oh yeah, about that
<RadiantFire> oopsies
<alonea> Daskreech: no, I have seen later kernels. I have 2.6.17-11 . On Slack I have 2.6.20.2
<RadiantFire> I may have to see if Konversation supports plugin writting, I'd love to write an autoaway plugin
<besonen_mobile> i've decided to give kubuntu another try.  just installed 7.04.  very nice.  thanks to all the folks who contributed.
<Daskreech> alonea: That ships with feisty
<alonea> Daskreech: er, I have Kubuntu Edgy Eft.
<Daisuke_Ido> just biding my time for the final release of feisty.  hopefully it will be a painless upgrade from 6.10
<Daskreech> alonea: so do I
<genii> luca So first we should absolutely ensure that we have the correct partition before continuing. If command   sudo fdisk /dev/hda6    shows a partition type of swap then we are reasonably good to proceed.
<alonea> Daskreech: All I know is that ndiswrapper says in the install file it wants 2.6.6
<Daskreech> Ah you easily meet that
<alonea> Daskreech: then why wont my wifi card come on?
<genii> RadiantFire :)
<Daskreech> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> RadiantFire: Are you already assisting luca or should I just continue?
<RadiantFire> oh, no, I haven't
<Daskreech> alonea: ^^^
<RadiantFire> he stoped talking
<Daskreech> See if that URL will help
<RadiantFire> if you want me to thats fine
<RadiantFire> its only like 3 commands
<jack_> hi, i want kword to automatically start on desktop 2 eg, but it stubbornly starts all the time at desktop 4.is there a reason or fix for that?
<Daskreech> jack_: Sessions?
<RadiantFire> genii: do you need to use volume_id though, since dapper now uses the new libata or soemthing
<alonea> Daskreech: well, i have put on my wifi card so many times the same way and now its suddenly not working. I have a broadcom card and I did remove the bcm43xx module. also using the same driver files I used the last few times that worked fine.
<genii> RadiantFire: Yeah I know... was just wanting to make sure we had the correct partiton with type swap first before proceeding due to the UUID vs commented-out /dev/hda6 in his fstab
<alonea> I am gonna try another uninstall reinstall and see if it helps after I updated everything
<Daskreech> alonea: has this happened since the kernel update?
<alonea> Daskreech: nope. I never had any problems before once I figured out what I was doing wrong.
<Daskreech> alonea: When did it start happening?
<genii> RadiantFire: just the device should work. I've done it in 6.06 before
<jack_> Daskreech: in changed that in special window behAVIOUR OR application behaviour, what do you mean by settings?
<jhutchins> uuid's are just SO wrong.
<genii> luca Are you still here?
<RadiantFire> genii: then it should just be mkswap /dev/hda6; swapon /dev/hda6; mount -t swap /dev/hda6 sw
<jhutchins> Human readable, low-level, common text names that make sense.
<genii> jhutchins: I tend to agree
<jhutchins> uuid's are heading into MS Registry thinking.
<alonea> Daskreech: I just installed this last night. Kubuntu messed up and i had to take it off. So I thought I would try gentoo, which would not install, and slackware hates most of my hardware and it was getting to be too much trouble to get stuff working.
<Daskreech> jack_: Not sure waht you are talking about :(
<alonea> Daskreech: So I downloaded the dvd last night and put kubuntu back on
<luca> genii yep - was distracted here at home
<Daskreech> alonea: Ah wifi isn't working now
<Daskreech> you did updates?
<jack_> Daskreech: i want that there is an open kword document when i start the session, so far so good; kde does the job, but when i choose desktop 1, it always opens the kword in the autostart on desktop 4
<genii> luca OK :) So if the command I gave earlier reports /dev/hda6 as type swap then proceed to do the commands RadiantFire gave to re-enable the swap
<luca> no no
<alonea> Daskreech: nope. Though I am gonna see if it works now after I did the 261 mbs of updates with adept. Maybe it will work now. Almost done reinstalling
<luca> hda6 must not be touched :)
<luca> it is the IBM recovery partition
<Daskreech> jack_: Ah!
<luca> it should be hda3
<Daskreech> jack_: ask in #kde :)
<sbaush> hi all! i've a problem with screensaver in kubuntu edgy
<Daskreech> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luca> genii I'm an idiot - you were right
<genii> luca That is why I gave the:  sudo fdisk /dev/sda6     command. It will tell if it is type swap or not
<luca> ok the command returns..
<makuseru> is there any way to make an avi or mpeg into just an mp3, to have just audio?
<luca> it is nothing it recognizes :(
<genii> sorry, /dev/hda6 not sda6 ...bleh
<alonea> Daskreech: Nope. Still not turning on.
<sbaush> i configure the screensaver with kconfig or with systemsetting
<genii> luca My booboo hda6 not sda6
<Daskreech> What is it doing?
<luca> genii i did it right nevertheless, it says it is nothing it recognizes
<sbaush> but now that doesn't run
<alonea> Daskreech: Have not gotten any errors at all. I get device and hardware present
<alonea> Daskreech: and the alternate driver isn't loaded.
<Daskreech> did you do a modprobe?
<alonea> Daskreech: yes dear...and rmmod bcm43xx (done this many many times...*big sigh*)
<Daskreech> the wifi docs don't help?
<genii> luca OK. Please then: sudo fdisk /dev/hda           then, type "p" to print the partition table. cut and paste this to a pastebin to examine for swap partition location.
<alonea> Well, the last time I had to follow that troubleshoot page ndiswrapper has to get it up, but I have done the same instructions I did before. Gimmie a sec to look at that page you gave me.
<genii> luca To exit fdisk without changing anything, use "q"
<luca> ok pasting
<genii> luca :)
<xanith> Can someone help me with this. I'm getting GPG errors from wine, opera and beryl repositories using Edgy 6.1.0. I know there has to be something to fix this?
<alonea> Daskreech: ok, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64, the "install necessary packages" does not work for me.
<active> hi trying to install kkwlan and i get a error i get a dependency is not satisfiable kdelibs4c2a error any one helppleae
<Daskreech> This is on AMD64?
<alonea> Daskreech: yes.
<Daskreech> Hmm
<alonea> Daskreech: this is error I get.
<alonea> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<alonea> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Daskreech> that's way out of my league
<genii> xanith use switch --allow-unauthenticated with apt-get or better, install the gpg keys for the repos you are using in /etc/apt/sources.list
<luca> completely jammed I fear :(
<Daskreech> what's the command you are running ?
<alonea> Daskreech: I just copy pasted what that page says.
<luca> genii pastebin is quite jammed
<genii> luca OK. I have to leave for work anyhow. i will return in about 20 minutes however if you can wait.
<julle> where can i find Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) live cd?
<luca> ok
<julle> daily build
<genii> luca Or perhaps RadiantFire may feel like assisting
<frojnd> how can I remove all that is related with apache, couse I have installed 2 apaches, one with wine (xampp) and one with apt so 2 apaches are running..
<xanith> genji, i have been using apt-get, but how do i install the GPG keys?
<luca> genii thanks anyhow
<RadiantFire> sorry, luca what was your problem?
<luca> RadiantFire I have no swap :)
<RadiantFire> yeah, but you were trying to pastebin something, I assume an error
<genii> xanith The websites for the different repos should have them. Search google with something like "<url pasted from sources.l;ist here>"n gpg key
<luca> nope the partition table
<xanith> genji, I have the GPG keys but how do i install them?
<luca> and pastebin is quite jammed
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, alonea,....  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  ?
<genii> xanith I would assist more right now but late for work. You can find the answer easily enough yourself by searching
<xanith> ok thanks
<Daskreech> alonea: on the page it does say that's a hoary methodolgy
<BluesKaj> luca, try www.pastebin.ca ..not as crowded
<alonea> Daskreech: ah, just saw that now. Well, none of those pages are really gonna help me. I can see if maybe ndiswrapper has a new version
<luca> BluesKaj thanks :)
<luca> RadiantFire http://www.pastebin.ca/393802
<alonea> ...sourceforge is down.
<RadiantFire> luca: so your in luck, you have 2 swap partitions
<RadiantFire> luca: so basically, make sure that /dev/hda4 and /dev/hda6 are unmounted
<luca> RadiantFire none of them working though :) t was the result of a messy format of a previous ubuntu installation..when I reinstalled kubuntu it created a new swap partition instead of taking the existing one. Talking about lng time ago
<walter> ciao qualche italiano
<RadiantFire> luca: ok, so does that mean they are unmounted?
<smurphy> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BluesKaj> !it
<walter> !it
<smurphy> *lol*
<walter> asd
<Daskreech> *sighs*
<luca> just a sec
<Daskreech> !it
<walter> pla italiano aiuto
<Daskreech> I just to be cool :(
<smurphy> io lo parla gli italiano - ma non il technico :)
<walter> asd ok tnx
<walter> np
<luca> RadiantFire http://www.pastebin.ca/393804
<walter> io parlo italiano ma non sono tecnico :D
<luca> my fstab
<walter> his correct write :D
<smurphy> Yeah :)
<RadiantFire> luca: can you paste the output of just "mount"
<RadiantFire> luca: because theoretically /dev/hda6 should be mounted as a swap for you
<rolando> hi
<plhardy> io parlo italiano ma under torture only
<walter> shhaa
<rolando> can i set a different language for each user_
<rolando> not only in kde but for everything else
<walter> grazie
<walter> ce un server italiano ?
<walter> italian server? pls ^^
<Tm_T> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Daskreech> !it | walter
<ubotu> walter: please see above
<luca> RadiantFire surely it is not, however just a second
<luca> RadiantFire http://www.pastebin.ca/393811
<alonea> Daskreech: *sigh* nope. ndiswrapper 1.38 isn't doing it either
<RadiantFire> luca: ok, so it isn't
<Daskreech> ok describe your situation
<RadiantFire> luca: so, step one mkswap /dev/hda6
<luca> ok
<RadiantFire> luca: then swapon /dev/hda6
<luca> ok
<RadiantFire> luca: now try mount -t swap /dev/hda6 sw
<luca> well it is ALREADY seen
<luca> I have my swap right now :)
<luca> should I try your command nevertheless?
<RadiantFire> you should have to mount it to be seen
<luca> ok
<luca> mount point sw does not exist
<RadiantFire> well thats bad
<cpk1> anyone have any idea where I can start with what I think is an X session problem? wine wont run inside my X session but if I log in another user in a new X session wine works fine even working out of my normal users wine dir
<bbeck_> Does anyone know how to set up spell checking in Kopete?
<RadiantFire> luca:  all I can say is, perhaps kernels have changed since I was familiar
<RadiantFire> luca: apparently they have... I'm sorry
<nosrednaekim> bbeck_: you need to install all the spell checker packages(mostly dictionarys.. I think the main one is Kspell
<luca> RadiantFire: still i have my swap now :-S
<bbeck_> nosrednaekim: It's working fine in Kontact.
<RadiantFire> :-)
<RadiantFire> there is a button bbeck_
<RadiantFire> and you can't be using the richtext formatting
<nosrednaekim> bbeck_: oh..ok.. in that case, you have to run off formatting
<luca> let me see a thing...
<nosrednaekim> *turn
<tommy> Ngon som vet varfr OpenOffice 2.2 krachar s fort man frsker  kolla vilka synliga knappar man har aktiverade ( nedre raden)
<ari> is that normal that my upgrades notifier tells me that ubuntu feisty is ready to be installed !?!
<nosrednaekim> ari: yes.... but you don't have to do it
<nosrednaekim> in fact, I reccomend against it
<nosrednaekim> especcialy if its your main computer
<ari> thanks. i was wondering if it was because i just tried to install beryl or something like that.
<acemo> quite funny to see there being about 75-100 mb on updates for feisty each day
<nosrednaekim> acemo: yikes!!
<acemo> nosrednaekim, its no problem.. high speed internet at school (10 megabyte per seconds updating is sweet)
<nysosym> i have a problem, i wanne open a password protected 7zip file, with p7zip i can open the file, but how can i define the password?
<nosrednaekim> well here on dial up I think I'd have  BIT of a problem
<Daskreech> acemo: 64k not so great
<acemo> daskreech, yea.. u better wait till final version then ;P
<acemo> running feisty for a week now.. only 2 crashes so far :)
<Daskreech> I'll start running it when it hits freeze
<nosrednaekim> wow...
<Daskreech> I'm running from Live Cd :)
<nosrednaekim> I was think about getting it when it goes bet
<nosrednaekim> *beta
<Daisuke_Ido> oi.  i really didn't expect it to be *this* difficult to find a decent gba emulator (mednafen hates me, and vba has insane issues with sound)
<sampan> i have a swap question.  top and htop show that I'm using swap memory (and the swap partition is in my fstab), but in the system settings --> disks and filesystems it shows the swap as "disabled" -- which do i believe?
<acemo> daisuke_ido: sorry, i forgot how the gba emulator i used is named.. but let me search a bit, maybe i can find it ;)
<iamsam9895_> WTF?
<Daisuke_Ido> there's no$gba, boycott advance (sort of, i guess), mednafen, and vba.  loved vba in windows, but it's gone evil
<nosrednaekim> sampon, do " free -m "
<iamsam9895> nickserv identify athlon
<iamsam9895> uhh
<iamsam9895> CLEAR!
<nosrednaekim> nice passwd...;)
<iamsam9895> /clear!
<Daisuke_Ido> and this is why we always identify in status
<iamsam9895> Please!
<Daskreech> !gba
<nosrednaekim> haha
<iamsam9895> Shiiiite.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iamsam9895> Somebody take it, I dare you.
<sampan> nosrednaekim  that shows that i'm using swap (same info as top/htop show) -- that mean the kde disk-filesystems module thingy is borked somehow?
<Daskreech> iamsam9895: Jsut change the password :)
<Daisuke_Ido> nah, that would be mean
<varusso> 7j # ubuntu-es
<Daisuke_Ido> and completely against the spirit of the channel
<Daisuke_Ido> could always try vba under wine
<Daisuke_Ido> i know offlinelist doesn't work, although i don't know why
<iamsam9895> Daskreech: How do I change it?
<Daskreech>  try /msg nickserv help
<bunnyfoofoo> thanks
<iamsam9895> nickserv set password 3B|!nD|\/|!(3
<iamsam9895> Oh, you've got to be kidding me.
<nosrednaekim> you have to put a  "/msg" b4 that
<iamsam9895> just a /nickserv works
<iamsam9895> I forgot on fecking slash
<iamsam9895> one*
<nosrednaekim> well you're the one messing up...
* Daisuke_Ido sees how iamsam9895 runs
<iamsam9895> YAY
<iamsam9895> Success.
* iamsam9895 runs.
<nosrednaekim> horay...
<nosrednaekim> I assume you didn't use one of those two passwords...
<iamsam9895> Of course
<alonea> anyone know why my wifi card isn't coming on? I used ndiswrapper and I did remove the "alternate" driver like I did before. but its not working anymore.
<iamsam9895> It hates you.
<iamsam9895> You touch it in bad places.
<iamsam9895> Sorry, I'm a bit out of it.
<iamsam9895> If you scroll up, you will understand.
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, got the linux version of vba working...  the sound is horrible though :(
<folds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-99259e1841e1e1262f4f71e0c72d5a51b3fb69e9 is wrong
<Ash-Fox> !freetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freetype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<folds> for Ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10 there is on add
<folds> there is no add button in synaptic > repos
<wolferines> do you just say it as k-ubuntu?
<wolferines> or all one word?
<Daisuke_Ido> i just say it as one word
<Daisuke_Ido> koo-BOON-too
<wolferines> boon, or bun?
<sampan> i end out saying "kuh-boon-too"  :/
<folds> how do i get windows codecs. the documentation is wrong. being https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<acemo> folds: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<Daisuke_Ido> folds: it's in "third party"
<Daisuke_Ido> in the repository dialog
<folds> what repo dialog
<folds> i added multivers and universe
<johannes> hola
<johannes> como puedo configurar mi mouse inalambrico en kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> #es | johannes
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | johannes
<ubotu> johannes: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Daisuke_Ido> there we go
<cHALo_22> ahhhh
<johannes> ok muchas gracias
<cHALo_22> grasias
<cHALo_22> :$
<cHALo_22> los amo
<Daisuke_Ido> folds: "manage repositories" brings up the repository dialog
<cHALo_22> :$
<alonea> anyone at all know what else I could check to see why my wifi card isn't coming on?
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a tab in there for third party apt repositories
<folds> is this in synaptic?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> i haven't used it recently though.  been using adept
<Daisuke_Ido> oh
<Daisuke_Ido> they have changed synaptic
<Daskreech> alonea: does it turn up in lspci -v
<alonea> Daskreech: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> folds: Settings > Repositories, perhaps?
<Daskreech> alonea: Ok but drivers are not getting loaded?
<johannes> hola
<johannes> kisiera ayuda
<alonea> Daskreech: nope. My wifi card light will come on if its working, initialised, etc.
<johannes> para  configurar mi mouse
<Daskreech> hola
<Daskreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alonea> Daskreech: and there are no errors that I see so far from ndiswrapper
<johannes> daskreech hablas espaol?
<alonea> Daskreech: though dmesg says it could not prepare or load driver bcmwl5.
<Daskreech> alonea: is that the right driver?
<Daskreech> johannes: no
<Daskreech> !es | johannes
<ubotu> johannes: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lorderunion> i accidently lost the "file edit settings help, etc" bar in konqueror. how can i get it back?
<ataraxis> ctrl+m
<lorderunion> heh. that was easy
<lorderunion> thank you
<alonea> Daskreech: yes, thats the name and the same exact driver I have been using on all the distros that I have been trying out, including the last time I had Kubuntu.
<Daskreech> johannes: Ok?
<Morvok_zZz> any know of where I can get cheap motherboard cages?
<Daskreech> alonea: what does sudo modprobe bcmwl5 do ?
<jlist> howdy. ok. I did something stupid and i need some help here, badly :)
<jlist> i uninstalled gcc 4.0 and gcc 4.0 base!
<jlist> and lots of packages are goine, including apt-get :(
<jlist> w/o apt-get, i don't know how to get the rest of the missing packages back
<alonea> Daskreech: its not a module. that is the driver that ndiswrapper is using btw
<fdoving> jlist: how did you manage to remove apt-get ?
<jlist> is there any fix to my problem?
<jlist> fdoving i uninstalled gcc 4.0 and gcc 4.0 base!
<fdoving> jlist: are you -sure- apt-get is gone?
<fdoving> jlist: you don't need gcc for apt-get to work.
<folds> i enabled unverse yet libdvdcss is not there
<jlist> i guess they all depend on gcc 4.0 or gcc 4.0 base
<jlist> when i type apt-get, it's no longer available
<jlist> along with many many other apps
<jlist> no X, of course. no aptitude, no many other things, including apt-get
<fdoving> jlist: ok, you're right, hang on.
<alonea> ok, with lilo you can edit lilo.conf to add stuff to boot, what about grub?
<alonea> I need to do/try noapic nolapic acpi=off
<bobbin> Hey there, if I install stuff for KDE4 from "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ edgy main", will my KDE3.5 stay undamaged?
<fdoving> jlist: do you have the command 'wget' ?
<folds> where is libdvdcss
<fdoving> bobbin: that's the idea. i haven't tried myself, but it should stay undamanged.
<jlist> fdoving, i'm not sure. not at the console right now but suppose i do, what can i do?
<acemo> bobbin: ill tell u in a bit if it keeps KDE3.5 undamaged
<fdoving> jlist: is this a dualboot machine?
<sbaush> do you know a analog software to bum (for gnome) in kubuntu?
<fdoving> jlist: or can you walk over to it and check if you have wget or not?
<jlist> it's a vmware machine
<sbaush> bum is the acronym of boot up manager
<bobbin> fdoving: I'll keep my Knoppix DVD on stand-by, then.
<bobbin> acemo: thanks
<jlist> fdoving - i'll have to do it a bit later, don't have access to it right now
<Daskreech> alonea: I think it would get loaded as a modukle
<Morvok> jlist: does aptitude still work?
<folds> jesus christ.  the search on dvd has a result for everything but playing dvd's!
<Morvok> jlist: aptitude install apt-get
<folds> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=dvd&titlesearch=Titles
<alonea> Daskreech: no. its never been a module. its not supposed to be.
<Daskreech> alonea: Ok :)
<Daskreech> I don't have wifi or AMD64 so ... I'm just going off wiki stuff :)
<fdoving> jlist: ok, the idea is to go to packages.ubuntu.com, find the apt package, then get libgcc1, gcc-4.0-base, and apt.
<alonea> Daskreech: You want ndiswrapper, a module, to in a sense read the driver like windows would and interpret it for linux
<Daskreech> right
<Daskreech> Or right
<acemo> bobbin: 5 min till the download is done
<fdoving> jlist: you can do this on another computer. then copy them over to a cd, or something, then 'sudo dpkg -i <packages>'
<fernando> anyone know now if umbrello does inverseingeniering with c++ code?
<fdoving> jlist: is this a dapper install?
<folds> where is libdvdcss for edgy
<acemo> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<acemo> tomorrow i got no school
<folds> where is libdvdcss for edgy
<Ash-Fox> http://sphinx.quickfox.org/~ash-fox/temp/OOo1.png <- anyone have any suggestions for my font rendering issues? I've already tried alternative freetype rendering packages off ubuntuforums, I've already messed with fontconfig a zillion times.
<acemo> now i can mess up this installation totaly, i got all the time of the world to re-install tomorrow :)
<seth> can anyone help me with an issue im having with quakeworld?
<sbaush> what's the default runlevel in kubuntu?
<fdoving> sbaush: 2.
<acemo> *starts making backup of important files
<bobbin> acemo:ok. I got it on preview and will put the snapshots on the wiki tomorrow if it doesn't all pear out when I click "get on with it".
<sbaush> fdoving: thanks
<seth> im trying to execute glqwcl.glx and it keeps telling me the file does not exist
<seth> yet when i ls its right there
<folds> no one in here plays dvd's ?!"?!?!?!?!??!??!?!?!
<acemo> bobbin: im installing kde4 atm, ill let u know how it goes for me when am done installing
<Roey> hey heyyhi
<Roey> hi
<Roey> how do I read values into variables with 'read'?
<Roey> echo "8 9 10" | read a b c
<bobbin> acemo:sure. I'll do the same. Currently at 5% downloaded.
<Roey> that doesn't work
<acemo> 22sec left to download
<Daisuke_Ido> folds: when you enabled universe and multiverse...  did you reload your package information?
<seth> bah i just want to play quake so bad
<seth> does anyone know why bash might tell me an executable file doesn't exist when it does?
<Daisuke_Ido> is it executable?
<seth> you mean permissions?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<fdoving> Roey: i think you need to read it into one variable, then split by space.
<seth> i chmod +x it
<seth> thats didnt seem to work
<Roey> fdoving how?
<Roey> I am not sure of this
<Daskreech> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<active> any one any good with kwlan pleae
<bobbin> active: what's the problem?
<active> installed but it will not find a network
<active> i have  wpa running
<bobbin> active: did you have the wlan card plugged in and switched on before boot? I've found that can be an issue.
<bobbin> active: I mean, reboot after install
<active> its a internal card and it was on in the laptop
<fdoving> Roey: don't have time to explain splitting and all.. but an example usage of read: http://rafb.net/p/8he7Wg16.html
<active> and i have rebooted
<bobbin> Is the wireless lock led (if there is one) switched on before boot?
<active> its just on all the time
<seth> man im dying here anyone got any ideas?
<bigdad1e> hello everyone
<seth> i have an executable that i cant run because bash tells me the file doesn't exist
<gioacchino> hello anyone know sintax of sudoers ?
<bigdad1e> how do i unrar a video so i can play it with vlc?
<acemo> unrar e filename or unrar x filename.. not sure wich one it was
<bigdad1e> my ark says the utility unrar is not in ur path
<active> how can i delete kwlan so i can reinstall it/
<ubuntu> hi there
<acemo> bigdad1e install unrar first
<bobbin> active:I don't know. maybe you can type iwconfig in a console and pastebin the output.
<acemo> sudo apt-get install unrar
<bobbin> acemo:how's that kde4 install panning out?
<bigdad1e> u guys are the best thanks
<acemo> bobbin: could u give me the url for that kde4 install? i just installed i cant see how to start it =P
<active> it says no wireless extenensions
<pgraves> ello everybody
<bobbin> acemo: take a look in /home to see if kde-dev/ is in there.
<active> card name is eth0 how should i delte that
<ubuntu> could some1 tell me the best way to create partitions in a disk in order to have some different distros installed
<bobbin> active:what wireless card do you use?
<acemo> bobbin: nope it aint, prolly i installed wrong things
<weedar> to chance which dns server is used I can edit resolv.conf ?
<cyr> hi there
<cyr> does anyone know about mpls ?
<acemo> only got the deb url, so i tried out something myself
<yuki> I am unable to connect to a wireless network using WEP, but connecting to an unencrypted WLAN works like a charm.  Does anyone have an idea of how to fix that? :P
<pgraves> I was mounting some Samba shares on my Kubuntu box and everything worked fine when I manually mounted them. However, as soon as I tried to do it automatically (via /etc/fstab) I had a major lag in boot-up and could not mount the samba drive..... from what Im reading online, this is a known issue with ubuntu (or at least it was a known issue witn Breezy)
<active> Dell Wireless 1500 Draft 802.11n WLAN mini Card
<bobbin> acemo: mine seems to be putting things there. By fluke I already had set that user up with its folder by following the instructions at http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<acemo> bobbin: tnx, ill try that
<pgraves> Any recommendations on the best way to fix my issue without having to manually mount the samba drive?
<bobbin> acemo: but I'm only at 95% download so I don't know what's going on and the only glint of hope is that the folder now has kde/ in it timestamped at 2233.
<bobbin> acemo:which means it could really easily be unrelated to anything I did with Adept. It's still at <50% installed.
<folds> how do i play dvds
<fernando> always when kubuntu start and I have plug an usb o external hardisk, the kernel do not start..why?
<folds> saveas is woefully wrong http://rafb.net/p/O8p2nl96.html
<sbaush> hi all
<sbaush> i have a problem
<sbaush> with acpid
<sbaush> sbaush@sbaush-laptop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start
<sbaush>  * Loading ACPI modules...                                            [ ok ] 
<sbaush>  * Starting ACPI services...                                                 acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<bobbin> active:see what you get from typing in "lsmod" in konsole. More useful might be to Google your card's name with "linux" or your distro name. Wireless cards can be a pain. Years back I had to do stuff installing from source with at Atmel-based external wlan card.
<Ashex|Work> anyone know how well usb bluetooth devices are supported in linux?
<folds> Err http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas/all libdvdcss2 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4 403 Forbidden
<folds> Daskreech i tried that
<folds> it's wrong
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about nothing in particular
<ari> i just installed beryl and i wanted to know...is there a way to get back the buttons to the right-top of the window to close, maximize and minimize the window !%!
<fdoving> ari: alt+f2 'kwin --replace'
<fdoving> nite.
<ari> ooooh wow !!! thanks a lot !!!
<pappy_> hi all
<ari> hello
<linuxbomb> my console is garbled and unreadable what should i do?
<DjDarkman> hy ,where can I ask feisty questions?
<pappy_> can someone spare a moment for a quick question?
<trycyt> pappy_: What's the question?
<fdoving> linuxbomb: type 'reset' (doesn't matter if you see the chars or not)
<tarnold> hi all, when i turned my laptop on the display isn't calibrated, i have to scroll around, so there are buttons outside my display and moving the mouse brings them into view, might anyone know how to correct this?
<pappy_> how can i test if i have 3d acceleration?
<trycyt> pappy_: glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<linuxbomb> fdoving: i dont think its even the right resolution
<trycyt> pappy_: If you mean if you have the hardware for it, use lshw and grep for whatever you think you might have, Intel, nVidia, ATI, etc.
<DjDarkman> can someone tell me how to install ubuntu if I have no internet connection and it wants to download the lists and hangs?
<MidMark> someone here that uses kdevelop with php?
<pappy_> it says direct rendering : yes
<MidMark> every time I hit enter tab isn't automatically entered to reach the last scope opened
<trycyt> pappy_: Then there you go, you have 3D acceleration :)
<trycyt> pappy_: Assuming, that's what you wanted...
<pappy_> great thanks people. now i can play quake 2 right :-)
<trycyt> pappy_: I guess so... :P
<tarnold> my screen is messed up
<pappy_> thx
<rockz> is there a application similar to deskbar applet to kde ?
<tarnold> the icons and image goes off my physical space and have to move the mouse to get to everyhtign
<trycyt> pappy_: No problem. Although, I must put a plug in for enemy territory so that there are more players to play with :)
<alex__> hey I want to install flashinto mozilla and it tells me to "Decompress it, then copy libflashplayer.so to your Mozilla plugins directory and flashplayer.xpt to your Mozilla components directory."
<pappy_> can i play ET also?
<alex__> where is my mozilla plugins directory/ has anyone done this sucecssfully before?
<trycyt> pappy_: Yes.
<neversfelde> hu
<alex__> Can you tell me how...
<neversfelde> hello
<pappy_> start downloading
<DjDarkman> alex__ flashplayer should fint that automaticly
<hatta> alex__, it's in ~/.mozilla
<sbaush> i have a big problem with guidance-power-manager
<DjDarkman> *find
<neversfelde> utnubuk: nice nick :D
<sbaush> the problem is in http://rafb.net/p/susHsU23.html
<alex__> thank you hatta
<hatta> most apps store their configuration in a .file or .directory under ~
<pappy_> if it not a big bother can i ask something else?
<alex__> yeah I'm still new to kubuntu and I just don't understand a lot of things
<alex__> like what do the dots and slashs and tildas mean
<utnubuk> neversfelde: ty
<sbaush> how can i fix the problem in http://rafb.net/p/susHsU23.html
<alex__> ~/. stuff like that
<sbaush> what could i do to fix?
<tarnold> ok all, i restarted the computer and the problem persists, how do i get everything to show on the phsical screen sise
<cpk1> alex__: ~ means your home directory and / is going into a new directory
<sbaush> i don't know what could i do
<alex__> okay
<cpk1> alex__: if you type cd ~/.mozilla bash knows what it means =)
<alex__> hehe
<cpk1> directories that start with . are hidden
<alex__> also the thing says that I need to "flashplayer.xpt to your Mozilla components directory."
<alex__> where is the components directory, I don't see it in ~/.mozilla
<neversfelde> utnubuk: we chosse utnubuk as a common highlight for emergencies. You'll have attention :)
<cpk1> alex__: what are you trying to do?
<utnubuk> neversfelde: cool, i guess, but what does it mean?
<alex__> Install flash
<alex__> I think I did this already
<alex__> (into firefox)
<neversfelde> utnubuk: what does utnubuk mean?
<alex__> but flash still won't work
<alex__> =(
<cpk1> the new flash?
<sbaush> nobody that can help me
<sbaush> ?
<utnubuk> neversfelde: no, 'common highlight for emergencies'
<nosrednaekim> whats your problem sbaush
<alex__> I guess..
<sbaush> my problem is with guidance-power-manager
<alex__> Any flash will do really, I guess the newest one would be nice
<utnubuk> neversfelde: as in, what type of emergencies?
<sbaush> http://rafb.net/p/susHsU23.html
<sbaush> i pasted here
<sbaush> my problem
<neversfelde> utnubuk: I'm part of the german Kubuntu-de.org team and we've searched for a good word to get attention in our team channel
<pappy_> ab\nyone cares to answer a question?
<neversfelde> utnubuk: I think we have to change now :D
<utnubuk> neversfelde: heh
#kubuntu 2007-03-14
<cpk1> alex__: I think I was having this problem before... is there anything in the plugins directory in .mozilla?
<blizzzek> indeed, it is kinda red here ;)
<sbaush> nosrednaekim: have you ideas?
<cpk1> !ask | pappy_
<ubotu> pappy_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alex__> no I don't think I have a .mozila
<alex__> only a ~/.mozilla
<pappy_> somehow i manage to screw my apt rep
<cpk1> alex__: thats what I meant
<nosrednaekim> sbaush: nope
<alex__> oh
<tarnold> this is ridiculus my screens not proportional anymore
<tarnold> what do i do?
<alex__> yeah there is
<nosrednaekim> tarnold: what kind of video chipset do you have?
<tarnold> nvidia i think
<alex__> 1) flashplayer-installer 2) flashplayer.xpt 3)libflashplayer.so and 4)readme.txt
<tarnold> it never did this before
<nosrednaekim> tarnold: so explain your problem better...
<alex__> but firefox just isn't takeing notice or something
<yuki>  I am unable to connect to a wireless network using WEP, but connecting to an unencrypted WLAN works like a charm.  Does anyone have an idea of how to fix that? :P
<alonea> yay! I got it to work!
<tarnold> the defualt view is somewhere  in teh middle of the screen, and to get to the kicker, i have to drag my mouse down and to see the rest of the kicker i have to drag it to the right\
<cpk1> alex__: what does it say you have for flash when you go to about:plugins in firefox?
<alex__> no
<utnubuk> is anybody aware of a skippy type package that doesnt use a hotkey, but works when the mouse is moved to a corner of the screen?
<alonea> Ok, someone told me about a superuser or root or something file system viewer but I dont see it here in Kubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> tarnold: ahh ok.... did you try restarting X?
<pappy_> guys .. and gals can someone tell me how to restore the original repository?
<tarnold> no
<cpk1> !easysource | pappy_
<ubotu> pappy_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tarnold> how do i do that
<nosrednaekim> alonea  just do "kdesu konqueror"
<nosrednaekim> tarnold: do that...and if it doesn't fix it...come back
<tarnold> ok, how do i do that though?
<alonea> nosrednaekim: yeah, that thing. Is there a link to it somewhere or do I just have to make a button myself with that command?
<tarnold> is there a man page for restarting x?
<stdin> !X
<nosrednaekim> tarnold: logout and ctrl alt bkspce
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tarnold> ok
<pappy_> i did this what i must do next?
<tarnold> nosrednaekim: i hit control alt backspace, and its still the persisting
<tarnold> hey all im back, i tried restarting X but to no avail
<tarnold> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stdin> tarnold: To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart  in a console
<pappy_> guys do u know where i have to copy teh outpout from  http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<stdin> pappy_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<pappy_> great thx
<tarnold> ok
<tarnold> stdin: ill try that
<pappy_> thx guys it worked
<stukreit> greetings, all. I would like to know how to reconfigure an unbuntu install to start up the window system, kubuntu or whatever. (this is because installation was failing when I selected kubuntu from the start)
<Minataku> I know it's off topic, but I urge everyone to join me in a boycott of all holdings and assets of Viacom in response to their incredibly asinine lawsuit against YouTube/Google in the amount of one billion USD for copyright infringement
<pappy_> is it easy to install beryl?
<stdin> pappy_: are you on edgy or dapper?
<pappy_> edgy
<stdin> pappy_: then it's really quite easy
<stdin> pappy_: what's your graphics hardware?
<pappy_> and how do i do this?
<pappy_> it's a Gforce 7600GS 256 MB
<stdin> that's nvidia isn't it?
<Daisuke_Ido> YES
<pappy_> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure you get the newest drivers.  i didn't and regret it
<Ashex|Work> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Ashex|Work> I recommend using automatix bleeder to get it going
<Ashex|Work> http://www.getautomatix.com
<stdin> NO!
<Minataku> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ashex|Work> no?
<stdin> don't use that god damn software
<Daisuke_Ido> automatix is the devil
<scribz> yeah automatix sucketh much
<tarnold> stdin: i typed in that command and then the computer went black with an underscore that was blinking and i  hit the power button, the pc powered off and when i restarted it came up with the same mest up borders/ scrolling features
<Daisuke_Ido> normally i'd say something about language, but in this case, it's appropriate
<Daisuke_Ido> and DEFINITELY don't use the bleeder
<pappy_> i think i have the latest drivers. is there a way to see what version i have?
<Admiral_Chicago> i suggest we program the bot to not let anyone use the A word in this channel
<Daisuke_Ido> because it will screw you six ways to sunday
<Minataku> Just have it trigger on that word with a warning
<Admiral_Chicago> Minataku: ya
<Daisuke_Ido> pappy_: got an nvidia control panel?
<pappy_> nope
<Daisuke_Ido> odd
<pappy_> which is strange i think
<Daisuke_Ido> system > nvidia x server settings (by default)
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll have to get them from nvidia's site anyhow
<pappy_> no i don't have this
<Daisuke_Ido> use the aiglx howto
<tarnold> does anyone know what i should do now?
<tarnold> am i lost beyond hope?
<pappy_> nobody is lost like that. there iis always hope
<tarnold> well my laptop the screen goes off the edges
<Daisuke_Ido> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<Minataku> tarnold: Are you using the VESA framebuffer driver?
<tarnold> idk
<Minataku> I know my system had issues with the tridentfb driver, everything was all messed up
<tarnold> i hit suspend last night and it did nothign then hit the power button and when i restarted tonight it came on all funky like this
<utnubuk> How make a package initialize at login??
<utnubuk> if that makes any sense...
<Minataku> tarnold: Shut it down and let it sit for a minute or two
<Minataku> Full shutdown, sudo shutdown -h now
<tarnold> ok
<tarnold> what happens if it doesn't work then?
<Minataku> tarnold: Come back
<Minataku> lol
<tarnold> ok
<tarnold> hey it said time expected
<tarnold> its not shutting down
<Morvok> anyone have idea's for powering a homemade rack? this isn't all that off topic becuase most of the hardware runs (k)ubuntu
<firemonkeyballz> what kind of hardware are you thinking of?
<Morvok> assortment of about 50 mobo's. I can run 4 boards of one psu. but wiring them (cut + splice) and all that wire looks to be expensive and time consuming.
<Ashex|Work> use a low-power psu for each (350W will work) to avoid overloading your circuit. a ups would be a good idea depending on how stable your power is
<firemonkeyballz> morvok arent there any mobos you can dasy chain?
<sparr> there is a kde screensaver named "Polyhedra", it shows 3d animated polyhedra along with all their specs (faces, vertices, edges, euler number, wythoff symbol, symmetry, etc).  is there any where/way i can get that information and imagery in a less random fashion?  not on wikipedia or mathworld :(
<Morvok> fireMonkeyballz: not really. another from a p100 to p4's some sparcs and couple makes. my aphla and hppa will stay in there cases.
<bobesponja> a friend of mine just installed kUbuntu, can I ssh to his computer or does he need to install ssh or something?
<Ashex|Work> sudo apt-get install openssh
<kilian> anyone knows how to poweroff the system with kdelirc?
<bobesponja> Ashex|Work: thanx
<firemonkeyballz> umm cant remmeber the client program that windows/linux used for secure shelll
<firemonkeyballz> I'lll have to go over my notes
<cpk1> kilian: you have a remote control for your computer?
<kilian> jes
<Morvok> do they make extensions for mobo power cords?
<Morvok> hrm.. *checks star tech.
<tarnold> stdin: its still not working
<kilian> and i want to use it for shutting down
<tarnold> it looks like it didn't even shut down
<tarnold> stdin: when it came back up the konsole, and gaim i had running also appeared
<cpk1> kilian: where did you get the remote and how well does it work? I am interested in getting one
<kilian> cpk1: take a loog at www.lirc.org
<ghetek> how do i use the autostart?
<stdin> tarnold: try "sudo shutdown -hP now" to power off
<stdin> !autostart | ghetek
<ubotu> ghetek: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<cpk1> kilian: alright thank you =)
<tarnold> stdin: stdin: ok, trying that
<ghetek> stdin: im using the gui application
<ghetek> and it all seems to be ok, but when i restart i just get an error
<stdin> what error is it?
<ghetek> i dont know, i would have to restart
<stdin> what are you trying to autostart ?
<ghetek> if i pastebin the file in .kde/autostart could you troubleshoot it?
<stdin> yeah, I'll give it a go
<Kr4t05> Anyone in here successfully gotten the Wii Remote to work with CWiid?
<ghetek> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<firemonkeyballz> hey how do you reset the kdewallet?
<firemonkeyballz> I forgot my password
<ghetek> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10287/
<surgy> ok guys
<Ashex|Work> firemonkeyballz, I'm a little foggy, but it's in system settings
<Ashex|Work> you can delete the wallet and create a new one
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<surgy> i dont mean to start a flame war but i need to format my both of my hard drives including the one with kubuntu im trying to switch to fedora
<ForgeAus> surgy so whats the problem?
<Morbo> The fedora install CD will have a partitioner, surgy
<firemonkeyballz> k found it ashex.... does kopote need it to run or can I turn it off?
<surgy> but kubuntu is messing with my install, so i need to format that hard drive and my fedora hard drive, im currently in my rescue environment on fedora anyone wanna help?
<surgy> morbo: it doesnt show my hdds right
<Morbo> #fedora, surgy?
<ForgeAus> is the fedore a live CD?
<surgy> fedora is not a live cd and im in #fedora, they sent me to you guys to help me get rid of kubuntu
<Morbo> surgy: It's their problem if you're using their partitioner
<stdin> ghetek: do you have to enter a password to mount it?
<ghetek> stdin: no i already ran ssh-keygen and when in konsole i just enter that command to mount it
<Ashex|Work> firemonkeyballz, it stores the accounts in kwallet
<surgy> morbo: unless the kubuntu partitioner screwed it up so the fedora partitioner cant mess with it
<Ashex|Work> so if you delete the wallet, you'll need to setup your accounts again
<firemonkeyballz> yey
<stdin> ghetek: ok, try replacing that with a shell script, rather than a .desktop file
<ghetek> stdin: just drop it into that autostart durectory?
<ghetek> *directory
<Ashex|Work> firemonkeyballz, you may also want to delete the contents of .kde/share/apps/kopete
<stdin> ghetek: yeah, like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10288/ , just make sure it's set as executable and it will run
<Ashex|Work> I had some issues with kwallet awhile back and had to recreate my wallet
<Ashex|Work> kopete flipped out by trying to use the contacts list it had stored, but for some reason I ended up with duplicates in aim
<tarnold> ok
<tarnold> well my screen is still wack
<firemonkeyballz> ashex is that in the home folder?
<Ashex|Work> firemonkeyballz, yes
<tarnold> i can't tell if the pc is even shutting down
<Ashex|Work> sorry, I left the ~/ off
<tarnold> both gaim and the konsole and konversation now appear on startup wheras they didn't before
<tarnold> this is bollacks
<ghetek> thanks stdin
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, in the system settings you can set it to startup with a clean session
<tarnold> okl
<Ashex|Work> or a saved session
<tarnold> kmenu-->system settings?
<stdin> ghetek: no problem  :-)
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, yes
<tarnold> where from there?
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, one second
<Jucato> tarnold: you can also quit those apps before  you logout
<Ashex|Work> I need to remote to my desktop :p
<ghetek> hey guys, is there any way to reduce the security in kubuntu? i shouldnt need to reenter a password whenever i switch wireless networks or play wih printers. can i just add my self to the sudo group or something?
<Jucato> System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager
<Ashex|Work> thanks Jucato
<tarnold> didn't realize that, ok
<tarnold> going to session manager now
<tarnold> anyone got a lock on my other screen size/having to scroll around issue
<stdin> ghetek: yeah, I add my self to the sudo group and I don't need to enter a password to use sudo. Just make sure you have a strong password and lock your session when you're not using it
<Ashex|Work> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ghetek> stdin: is that through kcontrol?
<ghetek> stdin: or is that a commandline thing?
<tarnold> but ive only got one laptop display...does it think its two seperate screens? im about to reboot into windows
<tarnold> i don't want too though....:(
<stdin> ghetek: kcontrol, system settings, what ever you want, just add yourself to the "sudo" group. You'll need to logout and back in for the changes to take effect tho
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, I don't quite understand your issue, can you reiterate?
<tarnold> if i take a screen shot can i copy it into pastebin?
<tarnold> so you might see what im talking about? since i guess my words aren't a good enough picture
<Ashex|Work> yeah, but I don't think pastebin takes pictures
<ghetek> stdin: testing it out! restarting.
<Ashex|Work> use imageshack or something along those lines
<tarnold> no use copy
<firemonkeyballz> ashex this folder? /home/firemonkeyballz/.kde/share/apps/kopete
<tarnold> well idk have image shack
<stdin> ghetek: you don't need to restart
<stdin> ghetek: just logout and back in
<tarnold> k ill try to use words
<stdin> tarnold: use http://imageshack.us to post images to
<tarnold> my screen is not bound by my desktop its not all there at once and to see my clock on the kicker i have to move the mouse right...
<Ashex|Work> firemonkeyballz, yes
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, Ah
<tarnold> to see the .db file for skype id downloaded that is in the upper left of my desktop i have to move the mouse up and to left
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, so you're saying the display is larger then your screen?
<neptunepink> tarnold: Your desktop is bigger than your screen, and if you move your mouse over to the side, it moves, and maybe something happens if you press ctrl-alt-+?
<tarnold> yes
<tarnold> thats it
<alonea> ok, its kdesu konqueror right? i dont see it loading anything..
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, do you have a widescreen laptop?
<tarnold> yes
<Ashex|Work> !resolution | tarnold
<ubotu> tarnold: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<firemonkeyballz> ok one other thing cant get it to connect to aim
<tarnold> 17 inch
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, widescreen by chance?
<Ashex|Work> check that link mentioned above
<tarnold> now ive tried restarting x and i don't think it did anything
<tarnold> i think its widescreen
<Ashex|Work> what was the resolution in windows?
<tarnold> at least the box and all literature about it said its a widescreen
<tarnold> ive forgot
<tarnold> it was the max though
<Ashex|Work> okay
<alonea> 1440 by 800 i think tarnold?
<Ashex|Work> take a look at the link from ubotu
<Ashex|Work> 1440x900 is widescreen
<tarnold> alonea: possibly
<tarnold> how can i find out what it is in linux?
<alonea> 900! there we go. I have same size screen as that.
<Ashex|Work> system settings>display
<firemonkeyballz> kopete cant connect to aim
<tarnold> huh
<tarnold> hey all when i hit take screenshot
<tarnold> from teh graphics icon in kmenu, the little preview that came up was everyhting from teh kmenu to the shortcut for my usb drive, to the clock at the other end of the kicker
<tarnold> ok so what do i do?
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, that's because it's taking a shot of your entire desktop, not just the viewable desktop
<tarnold> is there something i can do?
<tarnold> oh
<firemonkeyballz> eh.. screw this... gonna use wine and trillian
<Ashex|Work> !resolution>tarnold
<firemonkeyballz> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Ashex|Work> firemonkeyballz, running trillian under wine is just...retarded
<Daisuke_Ido> just use kopete.  much more elegant :D
<jake__> ubotu: my adept crashed, i forgot the command. thanx
<tarnold> ashex|work:ive tried restarting X and all i got is a blank screen with an underscore blinking and it did nothing and i then had to hold down the power button to turn it off
<bxnp> guys i am building a program with apt-build
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tarnold> ok whats that do?
<bxnp> is it a problem if i abort that build
<alonea> ok, mplayer is asking for gtk devel packages, what is the name on adept?
<stdin> !aptfix | jake__
<ubotu> jake__: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<arassi> newbie - looking for kubuntu repositories???
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, check that link ubotu gave you
<tarnold> i did
<firemonkeyballz> ashex it kopete wont connect to aim
<jake__> thanx] 
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, it reconfigures xorg to use the proper resolution
<tarnold> god i must be really stupid
<tarnold> ok
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, just make sure you select 1440x900 as your resolution
<arassi> newbie - looking for kubuntu repositories???
<Ashex|Work> if your screen is a wide
<tarnold> k
<tarnold> i believe so
<Ashex|Work> !repositories > arassi
<tarnold> can anyone say why htis might have happened?
<stdin> arassi: for what?
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, video with laptop is a little tricky
<Ashex|Work> Xorg is supposed to detect the video card and monitor and then generate an xorg.conf to match
<Daisuke_Ido> !repositories | arassi
<ubotu> arassi: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tarnold> ah
<stdin> tarnold: you choose a resolution that your monitor can't support
<arassi> thanx  Ashex|Work
<tarnold> huh cos i never chose one before
<Ashex|Work> however, with laptops they use proprietary names, so Xorg can sometimes screw up
<Ashex|Work> it does it on install
<Daisuke_Ido> does > work with bot commands?
<Ashex|Work> no problem arassi :)
<stdin> tarnold: well, the xorg configure script chose one then :P
<Ashex|Work> Daisuke_Ido, yup. it will pm the target
<Ashex|Work> keeps the channel clean
<tarnold> hey  how do i know what x xerver driver i have?
<Daisuke_Ido> ah.  now i feel like a retard :D
<Ashex|Work> do you have an nvidia or ati chipset?
<tarnold> it lists all these options..tseng, vesa, vga, via, vmware, voodoo...?
<Ashex|Work> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Ashex|Work> er
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: you can also do "ubotu: tell Person about Thing", that's the same as "thing > Person"
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<tarnold> if ive an nvidia graphics card would that be what i want?
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, select nv if you have an nvidia graphics card
<nosrednaekim> tarnold: do you have the nvidia binary driver installed?
<Ashex|Work> it's usually best to install the binary driver for nvidia
<tarnold> idk
<tarnold> christ
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, select nv
<tarnold> ok
<tarnold> thanks
<Ashex|Work> nosrednaekim, I got it :)
<nosrednaekim> Ashex|Work: got what?
<tarnold> see first time this has come up since i installed kubuntu hence be being a bit vexed, considering ive 3 papers to write in 2 days
<Ashex|Work> nosrednaekim, cheese!
<nosrednaekim> oh.. you got tarnold ok..;)
<tarnold> ahh hah
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, no worries, We'll get this figured out
* tarnold chuckles about the my lack of knowledge
<Ashex|Work> albeit, you had bad timing in installing kubuntu when you've got mucho homework :p
<tarnold> can'
<tarnold> can't type either, sorry
<will> how come kaffeine dont play mp3 files by default? even with the codecs installed?
<bordy240> Anyone know why WINE would give me a segmentation fault when I try to do a winecfg?
<tarnold> ok how do i know what my graphics card is, im at the next step of identifier for your video card...
<Ashex|Work> !wine > bordy240
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, just hit enter
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, when it comes to monitor, just accept the defaults until you get to resolutions
<tarnold> solidsource: bout how do i change it to nvidea later
<Ashex|Work> the only options we really want to modify are driver and resolution
<tarnold> and how do i send messages to people
<SolidSource> tarnold: you change it in the xorg.conf
<lappy> tarnold let him help you with the issue at hand, your monitor
<will> how come kaffeine dont play mp3 files by default? even with the codecs installed?
<SolidSource> !register > tarnold
<tarnold> solidsource: as in with a text editor?
<Ashex|Work> will, you have to set mp3's to open in kaffeine
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, yup
<Ashex|Work> nano for cli, kate for gui
<SolidSource> tarnold: use alt+f2 and type: kdesu kate "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<tarnold> its asking about PCI for video card
<Ashex|Work> hookay, I'm assuming that SolidSource has got ya covered tarnold
<SolidSource> tarnold: defaults
<Ashex|Work> I'm going to head home :)
<tarnold> solidsource: should i do that now, or wait till ive done monekying around iwht the command line?
<firemonkeyballz> ummm anyone know how to get easy ubuntu
<tarnold> Ashex|Work: ok thank you
<Ashex|Work> tarnold, one thing at a time
<firemonkeyballz> its session.in file to run again
<lappy> firemonkey have you googled for it?
<tarnold> solidsource: so just hit the defualts for pci bit?
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<firemonkeyballz> google is weird
<lappy> lol
<lappy> ok
<lappy> have you installed it already?
<firemonkeyballz> cant get accuate results
<SolidSource> tarnold: yes, finish the configure with defaults...then once back into KDE we can change to nvidia
<firemonkeyballz> yes but it crashed at session.in
<firemonkeyballz> after reboot
<tarnold> SolidSource: ok
<lappy> i don't know what that means
<firemonkeyballz> supose to install the applications
<lappy> did you get into KDE?
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<lappy> i know what easy ubuntu does...
<lappy> ok back in KDE, click on your KMenu
<tarnold> do i want to enable kernal framebuffer driver?
<lappy> find Easy Ubuntu, and run it again, if needed.
<tarnold> for anyoen following allong with me im still at the command line working my way through the configuring the xserver.org
<will> can anyone tell me why Flash wont install via the installation box that comes up in Konqueror (Kubutu Feisty)
<firemonkeyballz> sais everything is installed and cant run again
<lappy> if not needed, you're done i guess...
<lappy> so, what is the problem?
<tarnold> SolidSource: do i want to enable the kernel's framebuffer driver?
<Morvok> tarnold: wjats tthe problem?
<SolidSource> tarnold: defaults...once nvidia-glx driver is initiated, it won't matter
<lappy> tarnold: DEFAULTS
<tarnold> yes sir
<lappy> ;)
<stdin> will: enable multiverse, and install flashplugin-nonfree
<tarnold> or maam...leaving it on no and moving to next prompt aye aye
<lappy> firemonkey what help are you asking for?
<firemonkeyballz> well at boot still sais Im using 6.06
<lappy> AH
<firemonkeyballz> that or its incorrect info
<lappy> and you want to upgrade to 6.10?
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<lappy> AH!
<lappy> ok that's not an EasyUbuntu thing.  Its a Synaptic thing, or (best bet) a CDROM thing
<lappy> Rather In KDE its an Adept thing, not Synaptic
<will> stdin: im trying to keep a minimal install, flash-nonfree installs gtk stuff, so any other way to get it? (only have 535 installed packages :) )
<firemonkeyballz> ok... but im running rather stable
<lappy> will i'd say either use Automatix (maybe EasyUbuntu) and uninstall that when done with Flash, OR use Firefox to go to google video and use the automatic installer
<delight> how can i find out to which package a certain file belongs ??
<lappy> Firemonkey, if you're stable why upgrade?
<xptical> hi all, I have a bit of a problem.  I'm in japan and the jp.archive keeps giving me an error when I apt-get update...can anyone help?
<firemonkeyballz> im stable after running it
<ForgeAus> automatix can be scary... be very careful with it
<firemonkeyballz> it did install everything
<Jucato> delight: dpkg -S <file> I think
<lappy> running wha?
<lappy> easy ubuntu?
<firemonkeyballz> just didnt run session.in after reboot
<Jucato> delight: or you can use apt:/ in Konqueror or go to http://packages.ubuntu.com
<firemonkeyballz> the python app crashed at reboot
<ForgeAus> lappy its an installer of sorts
<delight> Jucato: thnx i'll give it a shot
<lappy> i don't know what that file is (session.in)
<compilerwriter> It was a beautiful day for kite flying.
<lappy> thanks ForgeAus!
<ForgeAus> gtp program that has scripts to install proggies
<ForgeAus> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
* compilerwriter wishes he could fly a kite more often
<ForgeAus> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<firemonkeyballz> so do I have 6.1
<firemonkeyballz> ?
<lappy> firemonkey can you open session.in with a text editor and figure out what it was trying to install?
<stdin> will: flashplugin-nonfree shouldn't install any gtk stuff, what's it trying to install?
<delight> Jucato: wow that apt:// looks great is it that think working local ? looks like a web-page
<ForgeAus> is easyubuntu in the automatix2 proggy list?
<tarnold> SolidSource: ok teh configureing in the command line finished
<delight> hehe Offline search it says
<firemonkeyballz> well techically I have the ati original drivers
<delight> :-D realy impressed with it
<lappy> Was it trying to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 using EasyUbuntu?  I've never tried that, but I've heard horror stories about upgrading from a stable 6.06 to 6.10
<SolidSource> tarnold: then you should be able to get into KDE GUI
<Jucato> delight: half of it is working local, the other half directs you to the online page
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: what this about apt://
<firemonkeyballz> lappy seems to be fine
<firemonkeyballz> I downloaded and installed
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: it's a kioslave in Konqueror for searching packages
<lappy> what is fine??
<ForgeAus> dapper -> edgy can be problematic... I don't know anythinga bout edgy -> feisty yet
<firemonkeyballz> just didnt install the programs or did
<tarnold> what do you mean, ive been looking at my desktop the entire time, unless you mean oppening it up with kate?
<firemonkeyballz> im not sure
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: sweet...is it installed by default?
<ForgeAus> Jucato did you get the lowdown on the distribution upgrade tool?
<Jucato> on Kubuntu? yes
<lappy> ok.  What is one of the programs that you wanted to install?
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<Jucato> ForgeAus: it's still in the works...
<lappy> ok.  What is one of the programs that you wanted to install?
<firemonkeyballz> multimedia all checked
<lappy> what does that include, what is one program
<firemonkeyballz> web just the videos
<SolidSource> tarnold: umm ok...if you weren't having a graphical problem then running through that config was useless
<firemonkeyballz> archives
<firemonkeyballz> all
<will> stdin: libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-bin libgtk2.0-common libpango1.0-0 libpango1.0-common libcairo2 libatk1.0-0
<tarnold> oh
<lappy> please, name me a program!  I don't know wha EasyUbuntu does these days, my system is set
<firemonkeyballz> and fonts  and the original ati driver
<firemonkeyballz> well theres easyubuntu 3.1 on their server
<lappy> tarnold what are you asking to do?
<stdin> will: ahh, so it does
<firemonkeyballz> just didnt run it
<SolidSource> tarnold: open konsole and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"    to ensure its installed and coorect
<lappy> Easyubuntu INSTALLS programs, name one that you CHECKED to INSTALL!
<tarnold> the desktop display is larger then my laptop screen and causes me to have to scroll to do anything
<tarnold> ok will do
<firemonkeyballz> ok
<firemonkeyballz> but whats with the session.in at reboot
<nosrednaekim> tarnold: my uncle had the same exact nvidia problem...
<lappy> firemonkey i am sorry, i am not understanding your problem
<lappy> firemonkey, i have no idea.  where do you see that file?
<stdin> will: you can install it manually, tho it won't be updated automatically
<tarnold> nosrednaekim: and what happened, was there a fix?
<SolidSource> tarnold nosrednaekim: thats a resolution problem which is solved by selecting a different monitor
<SolidSource> tarnold nosrednaekim: in the config
<lappy> does it come up when logging into KDE?  is it part of the Linux boot?  is it a file in your home directory?
<tarnold> ah
<will> yeah i think i will do that, until konqueror flash installer bug is fixed :)
<nosrednaekim> I'm not sure, I think it was a problem with selected resolution
<eMaX_> anyone knows how to debug knetworkmanager? It shows no wireless connections, though wlassistant does
<neptunepink> tarnold: press ctrl-alt-numpad+ a couple of times
<firemonkeyballz> well if I knew the number easyubuntu created I could run session.in but it was to freaking long
<lappy> knew the number?
<firemonkeyballz> easyubuntu generates a number for session.in
<lappy> ForgeAus can you help us?
<stdin> will: there are instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayer9
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: what exactly do you want to install with easyubuntu?
<lappy> firemonkey i suppose then that you have to rerun EasyUbuntu and get the number again, if you need that but don't have it
<delight> Jucato: do you got a file /usr/lib/libstrstd.so.111 or someting similiar ? the apt-system does not know about it  and everytime i install something i get ldconfig: /usr/lib/libstrstd.so.111 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<SolidSource> tarnold: ok, if nvidia-glx is installed, then type "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" once that is open find "nv" and change to "nvidia"
<firemonkeyballz> well i wanna complete my install... but session.in crashed
<tarnold> solidsource neptunepink: im installing nvidia-glx atm
<tarnold> ok
<tarnold> will do
<ForgeAus> lappy whats the problem exactly?
<Jucato> delight: have you tried going to packages.ubuntu.com?
<ForgeAus> (I was distracted)
<lappy> In my experience, EasyUbuntu has programs.  You check-mark those programs and hit [Install] .  It installs stuff, and then its done.  You go to your KMenu, find what you installed, and then use it.
<ForgeAus> lappy basically yes
<lappy> So Rerun EasyUbuntu
<ForgeAus> um I don't think easyubuntu quits
<tarnold> solidsource: what happens once i chagne nv to nvidia?
<ForgeAus> its a front end to some install scripts mostly
<bonbonthejon> lappy: you shouldn't use easy ubuntu
<delight> Jucato yes and http://www.google.com/search?q=libstrstd.so gives strange results ... or better say results with strange messages
<lappy> ForgeAus, Firemonkeyballz and I are having trouble with his EasyUbuntu
<ForgeAus> bonbon perhaps, its safer than it used to be tho
<delight> ppl having similiar issues ... kinda strange
<SolidSource> tarnold: it xserver will use the nvidia-glx driver
<ForgeAus> lappy what KIND of trouble?
<lappy> bonbon i'm not... but i also heard that i shouldn't use automatix, but i do :(
<firemonkeyballz> I just dont know what session.in does
<ForgeAus> automatix can be dangerous as well... be CAREFUL with it
<firemonkeyballz> I dont know what its realy for... but I havent seen it install firefox yet
<lappy> ForgeAus, I have NO idea!  Something with his session.in file in EasyUbuntu.  I cannot figure out what he means.
<ForgeAus> its been known to break kubuntu installations before
<Jucato> delight: sorry no idea...
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<delight> Jucato: no problem ...
<delight> Jucato: thnx anyways ... you ain't got such a file thou right ?
<lappy> Firemonkeyballz, probably just a temp file.  If its stored in your Home directory somewhere, Delete it and rerun your EasyUbuntu.
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz:  what EXACTLY do you want to install with easyubntu? ther might be another way to do it
<ForgeAus> lappy sorry my understanding of easyubuntu doesn't got that deep either
<Jucato> delight: nope
<tarnold> ok its done
<tarnold> going into kate
<delight> funny *hehe* ... I'll move it and see what will happen
<firemonkeyballz> well all packages were downloaded and installed
<lappy> OK
<ForgeAus> I ahvn't used a session.in file before but I do suggest reading it if theres text in the file
<firemonkeyballz> just kinda scratching my head why at boot i see 6.06
<ForgeAus> it might give you some idea of whats going on
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<SolidSource> tarnold: ok, after "nv" is changed to "nvidia" then save and exit
<firemonkeyballz> its just after when I reboot one of easyubuntu's files called session.in wich is a python file... runs
<firemonkeyballz> and crashes
<tarnold> where would the nv be?
<SolidSource> tarnold: there are a couple places, just have to scan through and change as you find
<tarnold> nvm i got it
<tarnold> ok so its more then 1 that i have to change?
<aullom> does anyone have time to help me figure out why i have audio but no picture during dvd playback?
<SolidSource> tarnold: there are more than 1
<nosrednaekim> SolidSource: really?
<SolidSource> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> I only thought there was one...
<nosrednaekim> under "device"
<tarnold> k
<SolidSource> nosrednaekim: nope and if they are both not changed, there could be problems
<ForgeAus> hmm uberyl! interesting!
<tarnold> i only saw nv once
<tarnold> ill look again
* Jucato asks around if people know of a Playstation 2 emulator for Linux...
<ForgeAus> pcsx2
<nosrednaekim> SolidSource: where is the other one?
<SolidSource> tarnold: there should be atleast 2
<ForgeAus> I'm pretty sure theres a linux version but its kinda only in dev stages from what I got
<ForgeAus> (I needed to install from source)
* Jucato will probably install from source anyway...
<SolidSource> nosrednaekim tarnold: there are 2 "device" sections
<tarnold> ok
<ForgeAus> I wonder if you can use it as a backend to pcsx? its probably same design...
<tarnold> ill do another search for nv then?
<nosrednaekim> SolidSource: Why would there EVER be that?
<tarnold> it only came up with the nv from nvidia
<nosrednaekim> (although I did see it once, needless to say.. x didn't work)
<SolidSource> nosrednaekim: just how it is sometimes
<SolidSource> tarnold: ok, then save and exit
<tarnold> alrighty
<tarnold> ok
<SolidSource> nosrednaekim: its not a constant...sometimes there are 2 device sections and sometimes theres 1...its a toss up
<SolidSource> tarnold: now go into system settings or kcontrol and select "monitor & display" enter admin mode select hardware
<tarnold> alright im there
<nosrednaekim> SolidSource: only time I ever saw it was when a proprietary driver Xorg modification script ran and modified the xorg.conf
<SolidSource> nosrednaekim: exactly...
<ForgeAus> actually jucato ubotu should be updated for Automatix and EasyUbuntu, they're not exactly scripts themselves (of course in some sense all applications are at some point script but that aside) they're gui frontends to a set of scripts nowerdays...
<SolidSource> nosrednaekim: it all depends how you do it...if the nvidia-glx does the configure, there will be 2 and if xserver does it there will most likely be only 1
<bobesponja> whats the keyboard short cut to switch desktop?
<nosrednaekim> SolidSource: ahhhh.... ok..I didn't know he had nvidia glx installed yet
<SolidSource> tarnold: ok in monitor and display?
<hak0> bobesponja:CTRL+TAB i think
<tarnold> yep
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I will leave that to the other more knowledgeable editors, as it's a very sensitive topic...
<tarnold> yep
<tarnold> gah sorry for double post
<SolidSource> tarnold: ok in hardware, select "configure" under monitor #1
<luckyone> hello all
<stdin> automatix is a script, automatix2 is a gui to the script, so the bot is still right about automatix
<jhutchins> ForgeAus: The main point, at least for automatix, is that it breaks the system.
<luckyone> amarok is probably the most amazing thing in the world
<ForgeAus> ahh ic stdin
<bobesponja> hak0: doesnt work
<SolidSource> tarnold: now just select which ever monitor is closest to yours, if your make and model is not listed, select "generic" and which resolution is yours
<tarnold>  i don't see a configure option i see a moniter #1:custom 1, then Role: with a dropdown list
<nosrednaekim> luckyone: go tell the people over at #amarok that... they'll be glad to hear ir
<ForgeAus> but do people still get automatix? wouldn't most get Automatix2 now instead? is automatix2 also dangerous?...
<ForgeAus> maybe relay them to Automatix2 instead?
<tarnold> nevermind
<SolidSource> tarnold: may need to scroll over
<tarnold> i didn't look over far enoguh
<scribz> noooo
<tarnold> :)
<jhutchins> ForgeAus: Yes.  The problem is that they work outside the sytem, therefore they break things.
<ForgeAus> (I wasn't aware so much that there still was an automatix (1) around)
<scribz> automatix2 made my cpu go 100%
<scribz> fan on all time
<tarnold> how do i know which one mine is though?
<scribz> reinstall fixed it
<stdin> ForgeAus: I see your point, most do say "automatix2", if anything the bot could be updated to say "automatix/automatix2"
<hak0> bobesponja: maybe you changed KDE behavior ,  i use kde default , maybe you have choose windows default keys or mac
<scribz> do stuff manually, it's eaasy
<SolidSource> tarnold: you don't know what monitor you have? then select "generic" and choose which resolution is your max
<nosrednaekim> scribz: automatix is.... well anything easy isn't good..
<firemonkeyballz> getting gaim
<tarnold> oh ok
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: oh yeah... GAIM rocks...
<firemonkeyballz> kopete sucks
<tarnold> it said that i had to log out to restart the x server
<tarnold> so im doing that'
<scribz> nosrednaekim: apt-get install is better than using automatix
<hak0> GAIM with OTR
<nosrednaekim> scribiz: yeppers...
<SolidSource> firemonkeyballz: there are not really any major differences between gaim and kopete....besides kopete looks better
<ForgeAus> stdin I'm not sure... all I'm saying is saying it will break your system ... is bad because it doesn't always break everones system depends on what you want from it... (that being said I agree with scribz apt-get install is better... assuming you have the repositories for the software thats on the list)
<pepepopo> hi, im new to ubuntu (not to linux) and i am getting problems with samba, it seems that i have smbclient but no smbd, i am using kubuntu and almost every time i try to search for the pkg in the "add/remove" program it crash... i tried command line "apt-get install samba" but that pckg doesnt exists, it tells me that samba-client and samba-common does... any tip?
<scribz> sources ?
<SolidSource> tarnold: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to restart xserver
<ForgeAus> um there is a samba package
<ForgeAus> I'm certain I installed it
<ForgeAus> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nosrednaekim> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 2956 kB, installed size 7392 kB
<SolidSource> pepepopo: samba is not installed by default
<pepepopo> well whats wrong with the command "apt-get install samba"?
<ForgeAus> pepe which distro you using? kubuntu dapper? you might need edgy?
<scribz> apt-cache search samba
<SolidSource> pepepopo: open konsole type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install samba smbfs"
<pepepopo> i am using edgy
<ForgeAus> well looks like its in main
<SolidSource> pepepopo: you have to use sudo
<stdin> ForgeAus: if it doesn't break your system now, it will when you decide yo upgrade, because it used unofficial repos and the version numbers are different. automatix2 is just as dangerous as automatix(1)
<ForgeAus> so it should show up in adept...
<pepepopo> SolidSource i know
<firemonkeyballz> umm ok.. guess im still runing dapper
<firemonkeyballz> yey
<firemonkeyballz> or not
<firemonkeyballz> confused
<ForgeAus> stdin interesting...
<SolidSource> pepepopo: have you uncommented the backports and other repos?
<ForgeAus> good to know... also bad to know lol
<firemonkeyballz> Im gonna update via cd
<pepepopo> SolidSource i think i did when ive first installed (its for my mom, i use gentoo), but messy me i forgot to write comments to se which where the original repositories
<firemonkeyballz> just gonna take a day to get
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: why?
<firemonkeyballz> cuz Im still downloading dapper packages
<ForgeAus> why are version numbers so much a hassle with linux anyway?...
<SolidSource> pepepopo: ok lets replace your sources.list with a more up to date one
<firemonkeyballz> apparently
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic > pepepopo
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: run a "uname -r"
<stdin> ForgeAus: just the other day someone was asking how to install kopete (on ubuntu), because they couldn't find it in synaptic. it turned out that automatix2 had changed the sources.list and not bothered to change it back
<ForgeAus> automatix2 removes things or comments them out??
<firemonkeyballz> 2.6.15-28-amd64-generic
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: and tell me the output..
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: yep...still dapper
<pepepopo> SolidSource nice page :P
<ForgeAus> I'm not suprised it changes sources.list, but I am suprised the change wasn't simply an addition
<stdin> ForgeAus: version numbers can be a hassle because a package can depend on a package with a specific version, so that can stop things from being updated, and automatix2 doesn't comment them out, it backsup  your sources.list, then uses it own
<SolidSource> firemonkeyballz nosrednaekim: have you gone through the how to upgrade distros?
<ForgeAus> IC
<nosrednaekim> nah...
<ForgeAus> so to fix you just reinstate the backed up one
<firemonkeyballz> Im guessing that adept auto update overwrote everything
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<firemonkeyballz> grrrr
<stdin> ForgeAus: yeah, if the user knows how to
<Whopper> how do i change the color of the bar on top of a program?
<stdin> ForgeAus: and, if they are using automatix, they probably don't
<ForgeAus> stdin perhaps we should lobby the automatix guys to have a button to fix it for newbies?
<SolidSource> ForgeAus: or better yet, tell them only to use official repos
<stdin> ForgeAus: I'd rather have an official ubuntu package to install the packages
<firemonkeyballz> yey gaim is soo much better
<ghetek> how do i print from CLI? like i want to run "man partimage >> (print to my printer)" is there a way to do this without first >> to a plaintext file?
<ForgeAus> stdin I heard that isn't possible..
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: are you saying you want to do a fresh install?
<SolidSource> tarnold: you back yet?
<stdin> ghetek: lp (i think it uses cups)
<firemonkeyballz> no need for a fresh install
<firemonkeyballz> just wanna upgrade from DVD
<ForgeAus> because some of the stuff it installs isn't able to be official for some reason (probably legalities)
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: oh ok... you can do that?
<firemonkeyballz> I can read directions
<ghetek> stdin: man partimage >>lp
<ghetek> ?
<stdin> ForgeAus: sure it is, most things people need (like mp3, dvd, flash) are in the repos
<SolidSource> firemonkeyballz: if you have a edgy DVD, then insert it and restart...the DVD will walk you throuhg
<stdin> ghetek: no, use the | (pipe), so man partimage | lp
<ghetek> thanks
<firemonkeyballz> just boot from it?
<firemonkeyballz> or
<firemonkeyballz> login and insert
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: yeah I know....but I didn't know you could update from a cd
<stdin> !away | britt|away
<ubotu> britt|away: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<ghetek> stdin: you rock so hard its not even funny
<SolidSource> firemonkeyballz: boot from the DVD
<stdin> ghetek: thanks :)
<stdin> ghetek: you can always save the output to a file too, "man partimage > filename" then just print that from a GUI
<firemonkeyballz> I suppose the adept updater overwrote everything
<firemonkeyballz> in a way
<firemonkeyballz> thats good
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<luckyone> is there an amarok users channel?
<nosrednaekim> yes... #amarok
<luckyone> ok, not just devs?
<stdin> luckyone: #amarok , but it's probably dead
<SolidSource> luckyone: #kde will probrably cover amarok
<arassi> newbie - how to install libxine-extracodecs in kubuntu?????
<nosrednaekim> "sudo apt-get install libxine-extrcodecs"
<arassi> i tried not working
<stdin> arassi: enable multiverse
<arassi> i did
<stdin> !repos | arassi
<ubotu> arassi: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> arassi: it IS in there, make sure
<SolidSource> arassi: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<arassi> done already and still not working
<ForgeAus> stdin: An informative online article gives step-by-step instructions on how to use Automatix2 to install Skype, Opera, the Macromedia Flash plugin for Firefox, Google Earth, Picasa, VMware Player, Adobe Reader, DVD support, and more.
<SolidSource> its probably just need to be updated
<ForgeAus> is Opera, skype and google earth in repos?
<SolidSource> arassi: ok, may need to obtain the key
<ForgeAus> I know VMware player and Adobe reader are
<ForgeAus> (or can be)
<SolidSource> ForgeAus: for 32 bit, yes
<arassi> how do i do that?
<stdin> ForgeAus: there are commercial repos too you know
<SolidSource> arassi: well the sources.list will have the instructions on how to obtain
<arassi> what list...i'm using adept manager
<stdin> ForgeAus: eg, opera is on archive.canonical.com
<SolidSource> arassi: close adept
<arassi> done
<firemonkeyballz> well u kno one thing... I dont have clock problems anymore
<firemonkeyballz> :D
<SolidSource> arassi: ALT-F2 and type: kdesu kate "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<ForgeAus> wow ghost for linux! thats interesting!
<SolidSource> arassi: you can make sure that the repos are uncommented and if it doesn't have the instructions, I'll give them
<ForgeAus> SolidSource I'm not concerned with 64-bit right now that most of that stuff is still new
<SolidSource> ForgeAus: ?? I was just saying, cause I don't know what system you are using
<ForgeAus> hehe Solid its ok and mostly hypothetical anyhow...
<arassi> i'm back ..got disconnected
<SolidSource> ForgeAus: I'm using 64bit...using blackdown and nspluginwrapper...no problems yet
<SolidSource> arassi: ok np, are there instructions on obtaining the keys up top of the sources.list file?
<ForgeAus> :) nice
<arassi> solidsource: how to get there again?
<SolidSource> arassi: hit ALT+F2 and type: kdesu kate "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<SolidSource> arassi: you know what, replace everything in that file with what I supplied here: http://pastebin.sk/en/1072/
<arassi> ok hang on
<SolidSource> arassi: then you will definitely have the instructions
<SolidSource> arassi: as well as the kubuntu repos which aren't supplied by default
<arassi> ok then what
<SolidSource> arassi: where you get to so far?
<eclectro>  I have a mail.com account and am having problems logging in? Is anyone else having problems? Do they limit the number of times you can login and check your mail?
<arassi> i copy all text to file and save
<SolidSource> arassi: ok, still have the webpage open?
<arassi> yes
<SolidSource> arassi: the instructions at the top tells how to get the keys...run those 2 commands (in konsole) for the 4 keys within the page
<arassi> ok hang on
<arassi> i get errors
<SolidSource> arassi: doing?
<arassi> arassi@arassi-desktop:~$ gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
<arassi> gpg: directory `/home/arassi/.gnupg' created
<arassi> gpg: new configuration file `/home/arassi/.gnupg/gpg.conf' created
<arassi> gpg: WARNING: options in `/home/arassi/.gnupg/gpg.conf' are not yet active during this run
<arassi> gpg: keyring `/home/arassi/.gnupg/secring.gpg' created
<arassi> gpg: keyring `/home/arassi/.gnupg/pubring.gpg' created
<arassi> gpg: "KEY" not a key ID: skipping
<SolidSource> arassi: one don't paste like that
<arassi> ok
<arassi> sorry
<SolidSource> arassi: and two...there is an alpha-numeric key for the repo....here I will give you another pastebin with the commands
<arassi> ok
<SolidSource> arassi: http://pastebin.sk/en/1073/ .........just copy and paste
<SolidSource> arassi that will take care of all 4 keys
<arassi> ok hang on
<SolidSource> and notice::: amarok 2 is going to be AWESOME
<arassi> ok i think it took...now what?
<SolidSource> arassi: "sudo apt-get update" and once thats done, you can install whatever you need
<stdin> SolidSource: alarok is already awesome, v2 is going to (ama)ROCK
<arassi> ok hang on
<stdin> s/alarok/amarok/
<SolidSource> stdin: eh...I can see several places for 1.4.5 to be improved
<stdin> SolidSource: compare it to most other media players tho
<SolidSource> stdin: but I was looking at the screenshots of amarok2...
<arassi> holly molly
<SolidSource> arassi: ??
<arassi> its updating i mean...if this work you're god send ...i'm starting to dig linux already...cool
<SolidSource> arassi: if the keys were imported, then you shouldn't have any problems
<rx_> i
<rx_> hi*
<SolidSource> stdin: I want to see kopete improved majorly though...basically, make Kopete like trillian and support all features of all messaging systems
<rx_> how to disable the bouncing cursor in kubuntu feisty?
<arassi> thanx again solidsource ...i'll let you know in a minute or two
<stdin> SolidSource: yeah, kopete really needs some work
<vontux> how would one go about identifying the hardware on their system (wi-fi chipsets for instance) using unix commands or gnome/kde guis?
<Ash-Fox> I'd identify the chipset using lspci or lsusb
<vontux> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vontux> Ash-Fox, thx
<SolidSource> stdin: I'm depressed in Trillian though ( if you have used it)...the new version is going to require server login
<vontux> is HP hardware prone to linux compatibility problems?
<SolidSource> vontux: HP is prone to problems like windows is prone to problems
<shadowhywind> stupid question here, Where do i go to not show the windows on other desktops on the systray?
<stdin> rx_: kcontrol -> Appearance & Themes -> Launch Feedback -> Busy Cursor = No Busy Curcor
<gon> mozilla
<Ash-Fox> vontux, HP sells some hardware for Linux usage.
<SolidSource> shadowhywind: right click on the window bar
<SolidSource> shadowhywind: or are you asking about the desktop pager?
<vontux> hmmm, strange, I have a friend who has trouble w/ his hp laptop and desktop, I knew about hp printers being compatible ;however, I didn't know about their computers for linux
<shadowhywind> like if i have a window open/minimized on desktop 4 and i am on desktop 1 i do not want to see the name on the bottom of the screen
<stdin> shadowhywind: right-click on the task bar, click configure panel -> Taskbar , uncheck "Show windows from all desktops"
<SolidSource> shadowhywind: what stdin said
<shadowhywind> where is that option within the configure panel.. I can not find it.. hehe
<alonea> I am having some trouble installing Mplayer. I keep getting an Error 1 for make. I see some stuff about undefined reference to __divdi3
<shadowhywind> i have done it before.. but i can't find it on this reinstall
<Ash-Fox> vontux, I don't think that hardware was made for Linux usage some how.
<Ash-Fox> I said 'some', not 'all'.
<SolidSource> alonea: are you installing through adept?
<vontux> Ash-Fox: ah, gotcha
<alonea> SolidSource: no
<SolidSource> alonea: why not?
<stdin> shadowhywind: just follow my instructions, "right-click on the task bar, click configure panel -> Taskbar , uncheck "Show windows from all desktops""
<vontux> Ash-Fox, my friend keeps getting weird results when he does lspci, but my dell laptop provides accurate hardware info
<alonea> SolidSource: I tend to like compiling programs myself. Less problems. Prime example is Eclipse.
<Ash-Fox> vontux, 'weird results' is not very descriptive.
<shadowhywind> stdin i do not have a show windows from all desktops
<vontux> Ash-Fox: I'm trying to get him to send me the output now....
<SolidSource> alonea: right....well its in the repos...but do you have build-essential installed?
<shadowhywind> I have sort alphanetically by application name, show only minimized windows, show application icons, show window list button.. and then drop down menus
<Ash-Fox> vontux, helping people through a 3rd party is near impossible, you're better off getting him on here.
<stdin> shadowhywind: the 1st option here http://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot21op3.jpg
<vontux> Ash-Fox: hehe, ok
<alonea> SolidSource: yeah, I did that first. and it does ./configure and ./configure --enable-gui fine. It just wont seem to compile. Probably missing some lib stuff for something.
<shadowhywind> stdin I do not have that option
<SolidSource> alonea: yeah probably, check the readme and INSTALL instructions?
<alonea> SolidSource: Been following it, but I guess I can double check it.
<SolidSource> alonea: dependencies should be listed in one of them
<alonea> SolidSource: Might be missing glibc. Will check.
<shadowhywind> stdin here look http://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1dt9.png
<stdin> shadowhywind: hmm, that's strange
<Daisuke_Ido> shadowhywind: are you using beryl by chance?
<shadowhywind> perhaps?
<shadowhywind> yes i am.. hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> that's why
<SolidSource> stdin: you wouldn't by chance know how to install adium themes onto kopete?
<Daisuke_Ido> the option's not there because beryl doesn't use the pager, it uses viewports
<shadowhywind> beryl removes system options?
<Daisuke_Ido> chances are things got changed at some point
<shadowhywind> so any idea you know to get rid of this issue?
<Schuenemann> !sis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> looking now, i have the same problem
<Schuenemann> !sis315
<Daisuke_Ido> possibly in the beryl settings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis315 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> they're all showing up because they're all technically on the same desktop
<MasterEvilAce> how do i copy all files in a folder, and put them into another folder (and overwrite duplicate files), at the command prompt?
<stdin> SolidSource: Settings -> Configure -> Appearance -> (choose tab) -> install ?
<stdin> shadowhywind: afaik, beryl can't do it (yet)
<Daisuke_Ido> found it.
<Schuenemann> anyone knows if I can get SiS drivers through an apt-get repository? debian had that option
<bxnp> guys is it possible to resize my home dir split it up and format the one section
<SolidSource> stdin: no, these themes are for the contact list windows...that only allows the message window
<SolidSource> stdin: found a tut
<shadowhywind> i had the window thing working a while ago before a reinstall
<Daisuke_Ido> in the beryl settings manager, extras, window previews, taskbar, check "Taskbar Shows Only Windows of Current Viewport"... of course, it doesn't seem to work :\
<stdin> Schuenemann: isn't xserver-xorg-video-sis the sis driver?
<Schuenemann> stdin, huh... I have no clue
<Schuenemann> I only know my video settings suck more than they should d
<Schuenemann> do*
<bigdad1e> hey, can someone help me setup my phone on here?
<Schuenemann> stdin, what is that, btw?
<stdin> Schuenemann: Package Description: "X.Org X server -- SiS display driver, This package provides the driver for all SiS and XGI Volari cards."
<bigdad1e> on kubuntu*
<Schuenemann> stdin, well, I have problems
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Schuenemann> stdin, if I type glxinfo, for example, X crashes
<|Jason8|> Hrm.  What would cause the X-server to take up 290 MB of RAM?  Under the regular Ubuntu install/LiveCD, it only took up about 30 MB
<SilentDis> i have decided to 'take the plunge' for a week, and give KDE a try (gnome user mostly).  I've been poking around, and I can't seem to find a tool to allow me to easily mount/unmount disks.  what am I missing?
<stdin> Schuenemann: not sure, but maybe the sis driver doesn't support glx, or maybe you don't have the glx module loaded in xorg.conf
<bigdad1e> whats a good program to use to connect to a cell phone on kubuntu?
<Schuenemann> stdin, there is another glx command that works... some spinning things appear
<Schuenemann> stdin, if I zoom in too much in blender, it crashes t oo
<stdin> SilentDis: System Settings -> Advanced -> Disk & Filesystems, or the auto mounter for removable media
<stdin> Schuenemann: you mean glxgears works?
<Schuenemann> yes, exacly
<bxnp> stdin: is it possible to resize my home dir and split it up
<SilentDis> stdin: thank you, I was looking for something to stick in the dock or the like.  got a netdisk and floppy drive.  I used a simple partition mounter tool attached to my gnome bar for it.
<stdin> Schuenemann: I think it may be the driver then, it may not have 100% support, it could be the hardware too
<Schuenemann> what do you mean the hardware?
<stdin> SilentDis: also look at /media or media:/ in konqueror too
<stdin> Schuenemann: the grpahics hardware has to support the glx extentions too
<Schuenemann> stdin, how do I check if I have that module in xorg.conf?
<stdin> Schuenemann: look for " Load    "glx" " in " Section "Module" "
<Schuenemann> well, zooming in @ blender makes it crashes... even though it's a crappy video card, I don't think that should happen
<SolidSource> bxnp: do mean resize your partition?
<SilentDis> stdin: yes, the folder is listed in media:/, but of course the disk is not mounted yet.  I've got my /etc/fstab all setup to allow user mounts of it.  a simpler example:  how does one go about mounting/unmounting a floppy disk?
<Schuenemann> sorry... where is xorg.conf ?
<SilentDis> stdin: i should specifiy, mounting from the kde interface.  I can do so from a terminal without issue :)
<stdin> SilentDis: I don't have one, so I can't say for sure, but you should just be able to click on the dir, or there may be an entry in the right click menu
<stdin> Schuenemann: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SolidSource> SilentDis stdin: check permissions
<Schuenemann> yes, there is load glx
<SilentDis> SolidSource: I am sure the permissions are fine.  I am able to mount/unmount the device without issue, as a user, from a terminal, as well as from gnome.  what am I missing in KDE to allow me to mount/unmount devices?
<SolidSource> SilentDis: you installed KDE on top of ubuntu?
<Schuenemann> Device		"Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) 315PRO PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter"
<SilentDis> SolidSource: yes.  both are on this machine.
<Schuenemann> appearently it detected the card right
<Schuenemann> argh... SiS sucks a lot
<SilentDis> SolidSource: I'm trying it out.  giving it a week to see if I like it as such.  I'm normally a gnome user :)
<bxnp> yes SolidSource, i need to resize my partition and split it up
<bxnp> i have a whole partition for home
<bxnp> and i want to divided it in two
<SolidSource> SilentDis: there are a few problems with doing that and this is one of them, don't know where to pinpoint it though
<SolidSource> bxnp: yes you can, though its dangerous, but if you have live CD,...use it
<bxnp> oke i have a live cd
<bxnp> what are the normal steps to do it
<SilentDis> SolidSource: ok, i'll fiddle with it.
<bxnp> because there is data on the that partition
<SolidSource> SilentDis: I'm thinking something doesn't get installed that kcontrol needs
<bxnp> its not a problem if i loose it because i i have a remote backup however it will be a lot of work to get it back SolidSource
<SilentDis> next question:  konversation is all setup... but it appears to pop up a server list every time I open it, I can't close it, and it stays always on top, i have to work around it.  what setting am I missing to remove that?
<SolidSource> bxnp: in the LiveCD you use Gparted
<SolidSource> SilentDis: close button doesn't work?
<bxnp> but but does it resize my disk but allso my data
<SilentDis> SolidSource: nope
<bxnp> i want to keep my date
<SolidSource> bxnp: no, data will not be resized...it will resize the partition regardless of whats there...thats why its dangerous
<SolidSource> SilentDis: you should be able to set it to connect automatically and not even open that window
<bxnp> so there is no way to put that data on one side of the partition SolidSource
<SilentDis> SolidSource: i think i found that option... brb, gonna restart to see if it'll clear that dialog.  not sure why I can't close it.
<SilentDis> that's better :)
<SolidSource> bxnp: not that  know of...if is on the end of the drive where the new partition will be created, you will have to move it manually (some how) or lose it
<bxnp> damm i need partition magic
<SolidSource> bxnp: yeah the easiest way would be fresh install and create the partitions there....but otherwise you have to find some other way
<razzorz> G'day all..
<razzorz> havin issues installin my qiuck cam  and thoughts?
<razzorz> Any thoughts**
<SolidSource> ok all cya in a bit....I need some of the stuff normal people call food
<bxnp> ehm oke SolidSource well the problem is that partition is corrupted
<orange_> hey ppl
<bxnp> so i thought i split that partition move my data to the new one
<bxnp> and format the segment of the old one
<bxnp> and then do it again
<bxnp> so i have a completly formated in this case two partioned drive
<razzorz> anyone delt with the quick cam drivers ??
<razzorz> wow the help is overwhelming
<razzorz> please not all at once...
<razzorz> one at at time... my gawd folks
<Number2> hello I just installed kubuntu, how do i configure my nic card?
<razzorz> anyone have a heartbeat.
<fignew> I'm trying to get flash (32 bit) to work under konqueror (64 bit) I've read that it should be pretty much plug'n'play, but after installing the plugin, the konqueror plugin scan shows nothing
<fignew> razzorz: What do you need help with?
<razzorz> well i just lookin for the steps to install my quick cam drivers
<razzorz> or to find out if they even work
<cpk1> pretty sure there is no 64bit flash
<fignew> cpk1: there is
<Number2> netconfig doesn't work
<Number2> i dont know what else to do
<fignew> Number2: under System Settings
<fignew> in the K meny
<fignew> menu*
<Jucato> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cpk1> fignew: no, there isnt 64bit flash
<cpk1> but it looks like you dont need a 32bit chroot to get flash working either at least
<fignew> cpk1: yes, for firefox... not konqueror
<cpk1> but you do need 32bit firefox, its all explained here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<razzorz> wow great.. not like i have not been there b4...
<Number2> fignew, i went there, it shows etho, but the properties button is inactive
<fignew> 64 bit konq's nsplugin wrapper works with 32bit plugins (it's supposted to :/)
<teufel_> whats a good torrent client to use
<razzorz> lets make this easy... I have the pack ( qc-usb-messenger-1.6 )  but lost trying to install it... treat me like a Child it works better.. step by step
<fignew> Number2: in the lower right hand corner of the window, there's gonna be a Admin button
<fignew> you're gonna have to type in you PW
<fignew> teufel_: for kubuntu, ktorrent
<teufel_> seems like it slows down
<fignew> razzorz: what kind of netcam
<teufel_> well is there anyway to keep it from slowing down some much
<Number2> fignew there is nowhere to type in a password
<razzorz> Fignew ...quick cam messenger
<lalwa> salut les gars
<fignew> teufel_: rtorrent is pretty fast, but it's only console based, and (sorta) hard to configure
<teufel_> i mean i know about torrents and whatever but is ther some reason like the memory usage or something
<razzorz> i think i am lost in the Term not typing in the proper comands
<cpk1> teufel_: azureus works pretty well too
<fignew> Number2: you first have to click on the Administrator Mode button first
<fignew> cpk1: if you don't mind the excessive CPU & RAM usage ;)
<Number2> ok
<teufel_> rtorrent ok thanks ill check it out
<cpk1> running it in a console isnt that bad and you can set the update interval for it to be higher too
<fignew> razzorz: have you checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Number2> fignew OK i see where it sasy click administrator mode button, but i dont see the actual button, is it on the same window?
<Number2> fignew I found it my screen is not big enough
<Number2> thank
<fignew> lol Number2: that's happened to me before
<Number2> :) thanks for the help
<fignew> No problem :P
<alonea> umm, is there a way to see a list of processes and kill them?
<SolidSource>  alonea: CTRL+ESC
<Jucato> alonea: Ctrl+Esc
<Jucato> snap!
<SolidSource> Jucato: I win
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> only by a microsecond
<alonea> sweet. thanks
<SolidSource> thats all it takes
<alonea> stupid adept...
<fignew> Jucato, SolidSource: never knew about that :)
<alonea> dammit. it still says another instance is running.
<SolidSource> alonea: run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in konsole
<Jucato> !adeptfix | alonea
<ubotu> alonea: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<alonea> also, is apt-index-watch also adept? says I dont have permission to kill
<SolidSource> alonea: no its not
<Jucato> no need to kill apt-index-watch
<Jucato> just run the commands that the bot gave
<adydas> "HTML Rendering is currently disabled " How can i turn HTML rendering on?
<alonea> okies. ok, I will. and it did crash on me
<Number2> if im running ubuntu, is there any way to get the kubuntu style kde on the same system withough dual booting
<SolidSource> alonea: you weren't trying to install java were you?
<razzorz> ty about that site there ( fignew ) ,,, whats the chances of gettin my codec for mp3 or dvd
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jucato> razzorz: mp3 codec? very high chances
<Jucato> !mp3 | razzorz
<ubotu> razzorz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> kubuntu faq also has some info
<alonea> SolidSource: nope. some binutils stuff. still trying to figure out what package I am missing that it wants to compile
<SilentDis> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<SolidSource> alonea: ok...cause you can't use adept for java...until feisty is out
<gekko_> Aloha! :)
<alonea> SolidSource: I install java manually anyway.
<Dr_willis> hmm.. i recall using adept for java i thought.. :)
<Dr_willis> but i think i did somthing else earlier that fixed that silly eula requestor bug
<Dr_willis> I test out so many disrtos.. i get confused. :)
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: if you already accepted EULA...then it shouldn't have a problem
<alonea> Errors were encountered while processing:
<alonea>  gclcvs
<Dr_willis> SolidSource,  i was thinking i some how ran the proper dpkg-reconfigure command and told it to default to kde, or somthing.. egads i am gettting old..
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis cant even rember what he had for breakfast
<alonea> that thing the bot said didn't work..
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: whats breakfast?
<Dr_willis> SolidSource,  thats what you go to taco-bell to eat at 5am. :)
<Number2> how do i get kde on ubuntu
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: ooohh so thats what thats called
<SilentDis> Number2: sudo aptitude install kde-desktop (at least, that's what I did)
<Number2> is it like the kubuntu kde?
<Jucato> er? there is no kde-desktop package
<SilentDis> Number2: ahh, you're right.  kubuntu-desktop.  my mistake
<Jucato> Number2: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Number2> sweet
<Number2> thanks
<SolidSource> SilentDis: have you tried just editing the fstab file in kde? that might get it to mount it automatically
<Jucato> Number2: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Number2> will it show up in my gdm
<SilentDis> SolidSource: it's already setup properly... is there a tool I need to use specifically?
<Number2> k
<SolidSource> SilentDis: not if the fstab has it and the linked folder exists...
<SilentDis> SolidSource: they both do, I'm still not finding a tool to allow me to mount it on demand though :(
<gekko_> Excuse me, can anybody tell me where I can find commandline applications? Like "madplay" and things I had in other distributions? :)
<gekko_> or at least a list of packages I can install with sudo apt-get install?
<SilentDis> SolidSource: in /etc/fstab - /dev/ndas-00110749:0p1  /media/netdisk  vfat    defaults,user,noauto    0       0
<SilentDis> SolidSource: and the /media/netdisk folder exists.  I can issue a 'mount /media/netdisk' as user and it works.
<SolidSource> SilentDis: hmm
<SilentDis> SolidSource: I'd have fstab mount it for me, but due to when the driver for it loads, that doesn't work.  I basically have to 'wait' till i'm in user space to mount it.
<SolidSource> SilentDis: is it a NAS?
<SilentDis> SolidSource: it's a Ximeda Netdisk, NDAS is the name they've given to the tech it uses.  it's not NAS
<SolidSource> SilentDis: ok...
<SilentDis> SolidSource: it is a network access disk, but it came out just as/just before they became all the rage, and thus uses a propriatary driver and such.
<SolidSource> SilentDis: I have no idea
<alonea> ok, I can't get Mplayer to compile...
<SilentDis> SolidSource: it's all setup on the backend, basically.  I just need a kde tool to allow me to mount/unmount it.  I could go with gdesklets i suppose, but that's a lot of extra overhead I'd like to avoid
<alonea> and it seems every file I try to install on adept fails, but when I go back to try again it says installed...
<SolidSource> SilentDis: yeah, kcontrol should take care of it
<SilentDis> SolidSource: checking out System Services in System Settings... I show kde-guidance as stopped.  is that the tool that does this?  also, should I switch off gdm and switch on kdm?
<alonea> yup. anything I install it says it fails partway through installation but says installed when I go back to it...
<SolidSource> SilentDis: don't know...that service isn't running here...though it runs on boot
<SolidSource> SilentDis: and the kdm thing, I doubt will fix, but who knows
<SilentDis> SolidSource: checking out service manager now...
<SilentDis> SolidSource: KDED Media Manager shows as running...
<Orange1> how do i see whats taking all my cpu resources?
<SolidSource> SilentDis: can't find anything like that on my system
<SilentDis> SolidSource: I didn't expect 'perfect' in this transition.  for now, I can hit the konsole when I need to mount it, but I will do some searching and probably pop in here from time to time to ask again on this one :)
<SilentDis> SolidSource: overall though... as I'm poking around I see some rather nice features.  Amarok for one is lightyears better than Exaile! is, heh.
<SolidSource> SilentDis: yeah, if I wanted both kde and gnome, I would have to go with a different distro....but I hate gnome, so don't worry about
<alonea> ok, how do I load the root version of konqueror? kdesu konqueror doesn't work. Get X Error: BadDevice, invalid or unitialized input device 166
<SolidSource> alonea: that error is fine
<SilentDis> SolidSource: eh.  gnome isn't bad, it does have it's limiting moments though, which is why i'm exploring elsewhere.
<alonea> SolidSource: Ok, then how do I load it?
<Silveira_Neto> alonea: xhost +;kdesu konqueror
<SolidSource> alonea: but that is how you do it....just have to try again since kdesu/sudo gets stuck sometimes
<SilentDis> SolidSource: besides, i'm not one for 'holy wars'.  I can definatly see the 'best use case' for gnome, time to understand the 'best use case' for kde :)
<alonea> Well, in KDE of Slackware, there was an icon that loaded it just fine. Think it was called SuperUser File System browser or something similar
<SilentDis> off to play wow, take care all :)
<SolidSource> alonea: yeah, but they don't do that here cause they don't want you in SU mode if you can help it
<SolidSource> alonea: try ALT+F2 and then "kdesu konqueror"
<alonea> SolidSource: uh huh...is there anyway I can install it?
<alonea> SolidSource: nothing.
<SolidSource> alonea: install what?
<alonea> SolidSource: the SuperUser File System thing.
<alonea> ok, I checked the process table and there was like 5 instances of kdesu...
<SolidSource> alonea: no, and that thing your talking about is merely running the kdesu command anyway
<alonea> ah, guess on here it tends to not want to work.
<SolidSource> alonea: just run "kdesu ksysguard" and kill the kdesu processes then and then try running "kdesu konqueror" again
<alonea> ok, did that, and...there it goes.
<alonea> SolidSource: Know why my adept says everything fails?
<SolidSource> alonea: no, cause I don't know what you have done
<alonea> SolidSource: It started right after I did what the bot said to do, which gave me errors.
<smorg> Hi
<bonbonthejon> hi
<SolidSource> alonea: you probably have broken packages
<SolidSource> alonea: that could cause it
<smorg> Anyone happen to be good at troubleshooting kppp?
<alonea> SolidSource: Dunno. I just want to be able to watch wmvs...didn't know it would be this bloody hard
<brad_> ne1 know anything about airport extreme?
<brad_> drivers for ubuntu 6.06?
<bonbonthejon> brad_: what is the chipset, I think it should work
<SolidSource> alonea: the reason you should use adept to install things is to avoid these issues...compiling things yourself has higher likeliness of causing problems
<smorg> Anyway... I can't seem to get it to find my modem. It will just freeze when dialing
<Ashex> well that was odd
<Ashex> !smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (edgy), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<brad_> not sure, its for my buddies computer...I think its a broadcom
<alonea> SolidSource: Well, this is the first time its ever done this. And Adept would not install Eclipse correctly when I tried it.
<Ashex> apparently smb4k has a fairly serious bug
<alonea> nor some other apps.
<bonbonthejon> brad_: either ndiswrapper or bcm43xx
<brad_> bcm43xx
<Aurote> hi :)
<Aurote> Skype fails to load when I start it. A pastebin is here: http://paste.uni.cc/13670
<Aurote> Can anybody help me?
<SolidSource> alonea: if you are using the original sources.list from the install...a dependency may not be met
<genii> brad_ Hangon I'll find something on this. I dealt with it before (bradcom with bcm43xx driver)
<SolidSource> alonea: but some have to be installed via command such as java
<Aurote> I already reinstalled it...
<brad_> are airport extremes suppose too work?
<SolidSource> alonea: and eclipse installed fine through adept for me
<alonea> All I know is that Eclipse under adept could not find java at all no matter how many ways I wrote where java was. I installed manually and had noo problems at all. Most stuff I install manually works better than adept. '
<fignew> Aurote: have you installed libqt3-mt ?
<SolidSource> alonea: you need to update your sources.list...
<alonea> especially bad when I tried to use repositories to install binary drivers for video card...
<genii> brad_ here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic > alonea
<alonea> the fetch updates thing?
<Aurote> fignew: I dont think so I will check it
<SolidSource> alonea: no, replace the sources.list....so you can have the repos needed for things
<Ashex> bah, this is total retardation
<Ashex> so, smb4k 0.7.5 has a serious bug where it corrupts the sudoers file
<smorg> Can someone help me with getting a modem working with KPPP?
<Ashex> this was back in october
<Ashex> a fix was released, but it was commited to edgy
<alonea> Ok, how do I get these media programs to look in the right place for the codecs?
<Ashex> er
<Ashex> fiesty
<Aurote> fignew:But skype already worked for several days ...
<Ashex> so, this bug still exists in edgy
<brad_> awesome...thanks
<fignew> Aurote: no idea, perhaps you can reinstall skype :/
<Aurote> fignew:I already did that and I have this libqt3-mt
<fignew> Aurote: you could also try running it with sudo
<Aurote> fignew: it is the same result
<Aurote> fignew: but thank you :)
<razzorz> hey fignew... so if i have this correct.. due to the ubuntu i installed i may be restricted for the media i can playback?..
<fignew> razzorz: could you rephrase? do you mean will you be able to playback everything?
<SolidSource> alonea: if you use adept to install mplayer and such then they will automatically find them
<razzorz> no i mean i won't be able to paly back some dvd's
<razzorz> due to the copywrite
<alonea> SolidSource: I did that and still no go.
<fignew> ermm, playing a DVD is _NOT_ against copyright
<alonea> and I put the binaries I got earlier is /usr/local/lib/codecs too
<fignew> all DVDs will play under Linux assuming DeCSS is installed
<SolidSource> alonea: ok what did you install? libxine-extracodecs, mplayer, w32codecs, etc?
<razzorz> fignew :i c..ty
<SolidSource> alonea: but libxine, w32codecs are in /usr/lib
<razzorz> fignew: what is the diff between "kubuntu, edubuntu,.,ect
<alonea> SolidSource: pretty much. Though I had to grab the codecs from Linux x86 binary, which worked fine yesterday on a different distro. AMD64 doesn't have them.
<fignew> razzorz: lol, Kubuntu uses KDE as the Desktop, Ubuntu uses Gnome, Edubuntu uses Gnome, but is meant for schools
<SolidSource> alonea: ubuntu is not like most distros....I am using AMD64...libxine-extracodecs, mplayer, etc are available....w32codecs yoiu have to manually install (the deb with --force-all)
<Aurote> Skype fails to load when I start it. A pastebin is here: http://paste.uni.cc/13670
<alonea> SolidSource: Mplayer said they are supposed to go where I said and thats where XIne found them last time. I can try in /usr/lib
<fignew> SolidSource: w32codecs with 64 bit?
<SolidSource> fignew: yes, it works
<Valued> Anyone: I'm in the process of setting up a Kubuntu partition, and I want to copy files from a prior distro (ie: kmail, etc.) on my old partition. How do I do this when they are all locked?
<fignew> Valued: locked?
<SolidSource> alonea: first forget about other distros....they are not like ubuntu
<alonea> SolidSource: Er, when I put on Mplayer with adept does it make a link in the K Menu
<SolidSource> alonea: yes
<fignew> alonea: give it a minute, it'll show up
<alonea> SolidSource: Well, I would be using other distros if they actually worked..gentoo would not install
<alonea> Umm, Movie Player/
<alonea> Because thats Totem...
<SolidSource> alonea: if you use adept, you will have fewer problems
<fignew> SolidSource: over apt-get?
<alonea> SolidSource: for the last time, I tried installing Mplayer with adept and I dont see it anywhere.
<fignew> alonea: <alt> F2
<SolidSource> fignew: apt-get does essentially the samething
<fignew> then type in mplayer
<fignew> SolidSource: I know ;)
<alonea> fignew: could not run
<SolidSource> alonea: its probably broken then
<fignew> open up the konsole
<fignew> and run it there, and see what error message it gives you
<alonea> SolidSource: most likely since adept wont install anything at all now
<ForgeAus> grrr broken packages and versioning... it drives me crazy!
<SolidSource> alonea: no, its probably due to adept looking for something and its not where it should be
<ForgeAus> or a missing dependancy
<alonea> SolidSource: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a : I thought this was supposed to fix it, but I get errors when I run it. it started failing everything right after I did it
<test_> hello
<fignew> alonea: what is the exact error?
<SolidSource> alonea: try running it again and pastebin the error
<test_> wow this is my first time useing Ubuntu
<test_> it's cool
<fignew> test_: good times :)
<ForgeAus> test its nice uh? :)
<test_> ya real eazy to install and run. updats are peace of cake
<ForgeAus> hehe they can be
<test_> im bad at type comands so i like ubuntu then gentoo
<Skuller> hey guys. if i use the LIVEDVD to install kubun and use the dvd to get the packages from (most probably they will be old versions) and i update them, will i have to download the whole package again or just the 'update' for the software?
<ForgeAus> yeah I like gui too
<SolidSource> Skuller: you download whole packages
<Skuller> SolidSource: so dvd has no advantage over cd?
<alonea> SolidSource: the compile error?
<genii> Skuller So long as you don't clean out /var/cache/apt/archives you should do fine
<test_> is there a way to change the gui in ubuntu with out knowing alot of shit or little
<SolidSource> Skuller: not really
<ForgeAus> wait there DVD has ONE SET of packages
<ForgeAus> the online updates arr another SET of packages
<SolidSource> alonea: run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and pastebin the error
<Skuller> genii: what advantage do i have if i dont delete those files?
<genii> Skuller Sorry, for update, yes will d/l entire files again
<Skuller> so is there ANY advantage of using/installing from DVD rather than CD?
<ForgeAus> but not like DVD-sized files
<ForgeAus> Skuller that depends on the CD
<genii> Skuller: Anyways, that is where all the installation (deb) files which get installed stay after they have been installed
<Morvok> faster transfer?
<ForgeAus> and what packages are on it vs the DV vs online ones
<fignew> Skuller: yes, more packages, so If you wanted a non-standard package, you might be able to get it from the DVD instead of the internet
<SolidSource> Skuller: no, the DVD only really has more programs to be abl eto be used as you are in the LIVE session
<Valued> test: what do you want to do to the gui?
<ForgeAus> SolidSource, like say QCAD and Koffice and stuff?
<ForgeAus> it doesn't actually install more packages?
<Skuller> genii: SolidSource: thanks...i guess the dvd is nothing better to be installing the OS from
<ForgeAus> it just has more packages pre-installed on it
<alonea> there something else besides pastebin? its not appearing to work..
<SolidSource> ForgeAus: no it doesn;'t really install any more packages
<test_> can i install windows .exe games on ubuntu?
<SolidSource> alonea www.pastebin.sk
<ForgeAus> isn't it better to have them install on startup from packages on the DVD :) ? kinda like klik?
<Skuller> SolidSource: you mean to say that all softwares that get installed after u install the OS from a DVD are the same as from a cd?
<Valued> test: yes, if you use Wine. If you've got Windows, you can install it with VMWare Player or VIrtualBox.
<alonea> ok, this one works...
<SolidSource> ForgeAus: yes
<SolidSource> Skuller: yes
<SolidSource> ForgeAus: I mean, the DVD install and the CD have the same base install
<alonea> ok, here is the compile thing for mplayer http://pastebin.ca/394248
<Skuller> SolidSource: so its only the 'extra' packages that we want that we can install from the dvd....or get it from the interne and also their latest versionn is it?
<Skuller> ohh...cool...they have same base install
<Skuller> so i wasted my 1 week downloading the kubun dvd
<ForgeAus> Solid yeah I get it... its just the live image thats different, it'd be nicer if the live image was somehow able to be built from packages rather than just the image
<ForgeAus> Skuller basically yeah
<test_> i dont see wine in my progame list. and i did all the addons on ubuntu
<ForgeAus> when you could have got the same install from the CD...
<ForgeAus> but you do have more options to use the DVD when you use it as a LiveDVD
<SolidSource> alonea: thats what you get from running "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<alonea> SolidSource: hang on already! http://pastebin.ca/394249 there.
<Valued> Test: It should be there, I just installed it under Kubuntu 6.10. Well... I'm *currently* installing it.
<ForgeAus> Solid whats different about the base install from the CD to the live CD? seems to have all the same pacakges... only difference seems to be the installer is missing...
<Morvok> what is a good package to use tv-in.. (hopefully supporting ins on each of the 3 video cards)?
<Valued> It was located somewhere odd, like in 'Extras' with the screensavers or something. I'm using the Adept installer.
<ForgeAus> also *some* packages even pre-installed its ok to copy them into a kubuntu installation but adept most likely won't know about them...
<Morvok> mplayer?
<alonea> SolidSource: ok, nm completely on adept. I got the error off by purging that pkg
<test_> ok brb i will keep looking
<SolidSource> alonea: the package was broken from the start probably
<ForgeAus> hmmm I really need feisty I think
<ForgeAus> unless it breaks my edgy
<ForgeAus> but I'm not going to know that until I try it most likely
<Dr_willis> wait a month or so then. :)
<alonea> SolidSource: Still need to figure what I am missing or why mplayer isn't compiling..
<SolidSource> ForgeAus: just wait till its released
<Valued> Gurus: How do I copy stuff from another partition (of another distro) when the directories are locked?
<ForgeAus> Dr Willis i'm waiting until the kubuntu distribution upgrade tool is available
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  heh.. im not sure that will happen soon. :)
<ForgeAus> Dr Willis then I won't updgrade soon
<alonea> SolidSource: and the only mplayer i see on adept is kmplayer. think thats totem
<Dr_willis> then again. given the disasters the last 'upgrades' have been with many people. I find a clean reinstall much safer
<SolidSource> alonea: kmplayer is mplayer for konqueror
<alonea> SolidSource: ok, then where is mplayer?
<SolidSource> alonea: go into adept and search for mplayer, then select details and it will show you what is required for mplayer install
<ForgeAus> (once I have I'll get the LiveCD to go with it... I have a few friends asking for a copy but I havn't given it out because my current Live CD I think its slightly corrupt... Open Office and the power manager/kcmdisplay module are damaged/non-functional)
<Skuller> Dr_willis: am with you there...clean install is the way to go according to me no matter how much time someone spent in customising the OS
<alonea> SolidSource: its not showing up. only kmplayer
<ForgeAus> I still can't get kcmdisplay working... but OOffice updates nicely functions nicely after a base install...
<Dr_willis> and with me keeping my /home on its own hd.. that makes it that much easier
<SolidSource> alonea: fetch updates
<alonea> SolidSource: Nope. still not here
<Skuller> Dr_willis: if we dont delete the /home partition and do a clean install of feisty later on will it have any problems?
<alonea> SolidSource: Is it on a repo that is not on the list it comes with?
<SolidSource> alonea: ok, you need a new sources.list so that the right repos are available
<ForgeAus> but then I've added lotsa subsystems into my kubuntu that probably shouldn't b there ... like some manually copied some binaries from slackware packages... and I now have BSD's pkgsrc and a few others built into my kubuntu distro
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic > alonea
<ForgeAus> mind you I havn't successfully installed any BSD packages into it yet....
<SolidSource> alonea:  the one that is default on the system doesn't have much at all
<Dr_willis> Skuller,   shouldent have any problems.  ive not had any.
<Skuller> cool
<Dr_willis> Skuller,  only issue ive seen is that some times the newer gnome or kde may not like the old gnome/kde settings - but thats easially fixed
<razzorz> anyone wanna give me the skiny on a good dvd/cd burning app
<ForgeAus> theres a few discrepancies between xfree and xorg I found too.. but mostly that was just a matter of putting symbolic links in places xfree expected them
<Skuller> Dr_willis: u mean those settings reside in /home?
<Valued> raxxorz: use K3B.
<alonea> SolidSource: where is the file that I can edit to put this in?
<ForgeAus> does feisty use X11R7? or still X11R6?
<razzorz> thanks
<test_> wow Ubuntu with all the addons i could get with updats uses about 6gb
<Valued> anyone want to help? I've just run into a problem with Adept. I chose vmware-player, and it's stuck. <Show Details> displays a text-based popup with a EULA. How do I click the 'OK' button on it?
<ForgeAus> really? thats smaller than I thought!
<Skuller> test_: hehe..i am envious you have the bandwidth to get that much
<test_> it's just dsl 3.0mbs
<SolidSource> alonea: ALT+F2 and type: kdesu kate "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<Skuller> test_: yea..only about 24 times faster than my 128kbps adsl
<test_> make you a wifi cannon and jump on some ones
<razzorz> valued:  happen to have a link to kb3
<razzorz> lol
<test_> the updates only download at 192kbs
<Skuller> ??
<Dr_willis> Skuller,  each user has their own settings in their home dir.. yes...
<Skuller> Dr_willis: oh then i will stick with a whole reformat....thanks :)
<SolidSource> alonea: you will need to follow those instructions at the top of the new list
<Valued> razzorz: it's usually part of the distro. It's under 'Multimedia' under Kubuntu 6.10.
<Dr_willis> Skuller,  why - you aint gaining mychg by formating /home
<razzorz> on the disk i assume
<Dr_willis> Skuller,  given that my user has a few gb+ of data files. :) i will keep home all by itself.
<razzorz> not in the distro
<Valued> razzorz: odd. you should find it in adept.
<razzorz> adept?
<Skuller> Dr_willis: i guess my personal preference of a 'refurnishment' backs the idea up....yea you have a diff case since u ave a lot of data....
<test_> valued :  dont see wine any ware. maybe it's becouse i got 6.6 with updates
<Valued> razzorz: the 'Adept Installer' = 'Add/Remove Programs'
<razzorz> Valued. yes i am there
<Skuller> Dr_willis: i move all my downloaded data to ntfs volumes...so np with a clean install of /home as well
<razzorz> and i still looking
<Dr_willis> Skuller,  of course i also want to keep my xchat configs, and firefox settings/exetnsions/bookmarks, and so forth.
<razzorz>  Valued .:and i don't see mulitmedia
<Valued> test: I'm on 6.10, so that's probably it. You can go to http://www.winehq.org and download it there.
<Skuller> Skuller: hmm...i think i changed my mind back again then...thnx :D
<Valued> razzorz: check out http://k3b.plainblack.com/
<razzorz> why don't i have  multimeda
<SolidSource> razzorz: have you installed the codecs?
<Valued> razzorz: dunno, i just installed kubuntu last night.
<razzorz> getting back to my first Issue
<Valued> anyone have a clue what I can do now that Adept is stuck?
<SolidSource> Valued: what were you installing?
<Skuller> Valued: kill that process and !adeptfix and open it again?...(sorry guys if this is a stupid suggestion but thats all i know)
<SeSqurl> <----Noob to everything linux :P
<Valued> It got to vmware-player. the install program wants a confirmation to a text dialog box, but you can't access it.
<SolidSource> Valued: kill the program
<Valued> Can I run Adept from the command line?
<SolidSource> valued: then open konsole and type "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Skuller> SolidSource: what does that command do?
<razzorz> You know i am gettin real sick of that dam shift,backspace my gawd
<SolidSource> Valued: then to install vmware-player type "sudo apt-get install vmware-player"
<Valued> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process. How do I properly kill the process?
<alonea> SolidSource: I dont get it...it says something about a key in the file, but what file and what key? I am just looking at text on a page
<Skuller> gpg?
<SolidSource> Valued: you need to kill adept so ALT+F2 and type "kdesu ksysguard"
<Skuller> i guess the key is in sources.list?
<razzorz> wow
<alonea> yeah, I mean, cant I just copy and paste this somewhere?
<SolidSource> alonea: the key is in the sources.list above each set of repos
<razzorz> solidsource: that was my fist quistion of the day was the codec
<SolidSource> razzorz: and you installed them?
<SolidSource> razzorz: or no answer?
<alonea> oh! ok, i see, but do I have to do that for each one over and over? With both lists thats around 10
<razzorz> solidosurce: would come to think i did not
<alonea> more than 10
<SolidSource> alonea: no just need to do it once for each key....
<Valued> SolidSource: Thanks, killed it, ran dpkg.
<SolidSource> !mp3 > razzorz
<SolidSource> !dvd > razzorz
<SeSqurl> I can't load Kaffeine anymore, I only ran it once and it crashed.  I have never had it load since.
<SolidSource> alonea: theres really only 4
<r3factored> evening, im trying to run eclipse on kubuntu edgy amd64 but get an error saying it cant find 'qtengine' in the module path. Im not sure if this is a missing lib or an amd64 32bit compatibility problem. I do run other apps in 32bit mode so not sure.
<SolidSource> r3factored: you need to install ia32 libraries
<razzorz> solid: ty but i think i have more issues then just knowing where they are..
<r3factored> SolidSource: did that already
<r3factored> SolidSource: im running firefox32 now
<tesla> Does anyone here know of a way to find out the chipset of a wificard? :)
<SolidSource> razzorz: how so?
<razzorz> what the hell am i looking for
<r3factored> SolidSource: thats why im a little perplexed - additionally i have another program that will not run saying it needs 'gtk2' libraries but ive installed almost every package available
<tesla> I've tried lspci, but that doesn't seem to tell me anything about the chipset
<r3factored> tesla: lspci or modprobe -l ?
<tesla> r3factored, I'll try modprobe
<razzorz> Solid: i guess i am a hands on doin once get it do it twice to understand it.. but since i have not did it at alli am sorta preplexed
<r3factored> tesla: i think that might give it
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok, what specifically are you trying to do?
<razzorz>  solid: mind my lingo .. i hope you understoood
<razzorz> i want my codec installed
<razzorz> sorry Solid:
<SolidSource> r3factored: yeah I've seen that qtengine error....
<r3factored> tesla: additionally i believe you can see it in the device manager even though it cant use it lol
<tesla> r3factored, I that only gave me the name of the driver
<alonea> SolidSource: Do I need to do both lists?
<tesla> :-)
<r3factored> SolidSource: yeah its driving me nuts - however 64 bit runs very well.
<draik> Would anyone know where I can get help for setting up my scanner, Cannon CanoScan D646U?
<SolidSource> razzorz: those things ubotu should explain how to install...but in any case...for mp3 open konsole and type: "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<r3factored> tesla im trying toremember how i did that when i battling hell with broadcomm drivers on another machine
<razzorz> ok
<alonea> SolidSource: and are the new links supposed to show up in the manage repo screen?
<SolidSource> alonea: NOOO....you replace everything in the originall list with the stuff source-o-matic gave you
<dsmith> hi, has anyone used the paid ubuntu support?
<SolidSource> alonea: you need to exit adept
<r3factored> tesla: check dmesg also or syslog i seem to recall it listed the info in there despite not being able to use it
<tesla> r3factored lol, my friend used to have a broadcom card, and it gave him a lot of hell too :(  Currently I have an intel card, and it works just fine unless I try to connect to a wlan with WEP
<alonea> SolidSource: I am confused...I did the gpg thing and I reloaded adept and still no mplayer...
<SolidSource> razzorz: www.ubuntuguide.org
<tesla> r3factored: okay thanks :)
<SolidSource> alonea: fetch updates
<alonea> SolidSource: did that...
<dsmith> I am getting ready to deploy ubuntu desktops and am wondering if it is worth paying for support or not
<razzorz> ok
<razzorz> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<razzorz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<razzorz> is only available from another source
<razzorz> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidat
<razzorz> SORRY
<r3factored> SolidSource: im thinking about just building gtk from source.
<tesla> telsa: dksl
<SolidSource> razzorz: don't do that
<r3factored> tesla: is it a broadcomm?
<razzorz> ya i know
<SolidSource> !pastebin > razzorz
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic > razzorz
<tesla> r3factored: nope, it's Intel Wireless/PRO 2200
<AxlRose> tesla as in the band?
<SolidSource> alonea: you copied what source-o-matic gave you and pasted it over everything in the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<r3factored> tesla: well at least its not a broadcomm that driver is biggest PITA to get working.
<SolidSource> alonea: and saved it
<tesla> AxlRose: nah, the scientist :)
<AxlRose> telsa:  booooo :P
<r3factored> as in tesla coils
<tesla> yeah
<tesla> Or like the unit of magnetism
<AxlRose> or like a great band :D
<r3factored> yeah that guy was amazing
<tesla> r3factored: Agreed!
<alonea> SolidSource: no. I asked if there was a file and you said follow instructions which just says the gpg key thing.
<SolidSource> alonea: no I said to copy over it
<SolidSource> alonea: but do it again.....and then save it and close, then run those commands
<alonea> SolidSource: save what? and where?
<tesla> r3factored: Yeah.. I'm having no luck finding out what the chipset is.. do you think it would be possible to find out online by searching the card name?
<dsmith> #canonical
<r3factored> tesla what machine?
<tesla> hp dv400
<SolidSource> alonea: ok... hit ALT+F2 and type: kdesu kate "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<r3factored> ok so it came with the machine?
<SolidSource> alonea: then copy what supplied here http://pastebin.sk/1072/ over all that is in that file
<edward_> it there a way to clean up temp files like in  windows?
<r3factored> i would go to hp and look for the machine specs and see whats listed, and/or go to the intel site or search for specs for that card. they are out there you just have to find them.
<r3factored> linux aka the tinkerers dream ;)
<tesla> r3factored: I'll try that out.
<SeSqurl> I fixed it, I guess I had more than one Kaffeine loaded, works now :)
<SolidSource> alonea: then run these 2 commands (just copy and paste them) : http://pastebin.sk/en/1073/
<r3factored> im still tinkering with my bluetooth headset to get working with skype hee hee
<tesla> r3factored: I'm thinking about investing in a new card though..
<SolidSource> alonea: the commands run in konsole
<tesla> that's fun :)  I don't know much about using bluetooth
<r3factored> tesla: one sec
<tesla> r3factored: okay
<`Z`> yop
<SolidSource> alonea: got it now?
<Morvok> anyone know how to grab the video-in off a video card?
<alonea> SolidSource: I just copy pasted what was on that page to the soures.list I found and thats all I had to do..no commands or anything
<SolidSource> alonea: actually you do need the commands for updating and installing via apt-get in konsole
<r3factored> tesla: hp dv400 notebook correct?
<r3factored> tesla: that a pavillion?
<alonea> SolidSource: Why? Mplayer showed up finally and installed, though when I try to watch video I get -vo thing
<SolidSource> alonea: in order to open the full range of the repos and have no errors show up
<alonea> no errors have shown up so far...and on the page it says only go key thing IF you get errors. nto that you will. but to make you happy I will do it anyway
<SolidSource> alonea: you won't see the errors in adept
<SolidSource> alonea: but if your ok with it now...ok
<alonea> SolidSource: when I di dcommands it said nothing changed..
<tesla> r3factored: r3factored: Yep, sorry about the delay.. :P
<r3factored> tesla:  k
<SolidSource> alonea: but if you open konsole and run "sudo apt-get update" you will see if you need to use the commands
<Valued> I'm in the process of moving from PCLOS to Kubuntu. I need to transfer files from one partition to another. Kubuntu sees the directories as locked. Is there an easy way to do this?
<r3factored> tesla: i cant even find specs on that - how old is it?
<edward_> anyway of deleting old temp files like done in windows?
<alonea> SolidSource: ok, did that, and? was I supposed to get an error or something?
<r3factored> tesla: its probably this: Intel Pro Wireless 3945ABG
<r3factored> A/AB/ABG one of those
<Valued> edward: what sort of temp files?
<SolidSource> alonea: you already ran the key commands, so probably not
<tesla> r3factored a couple years..  Is that a chipset?  I'm kind of confused on what I'm looking for now :(  I know the card name is Intel Wireless/Pro 2200BG.. is that also the name of the chipset?
<SolidSource> alonea: at least you said you ran them
<r3factored> ahhh cool one sec - didnt know you had the model
<alonea> SolidSource: twice it looks like
<tesla> r3factored: I was looking for something along the lines of HERMES, or PRISM, or something like that
<edward_> linux doesn't store temp files like done in windows?
<alonea> SolidSource: know anything about not initializing the -vo?
<SolidSource> alonea: you can run them as many times as you want...it will just keep overwritings
<edward_> use to running system tools in windows to clean up temp files
<r3factored> tesla: are you looking for a driver?
<alonea> SolidSource: sorry I have been real short. I lack sleep and well, its just been a long day and I havent been in the best of moods.
<tesla> r3factored: I'm looking for a chipset, sadly I must admit that I'm not perfectly sure what that is..
<Valued> edward: Linux generally creates temp files in your home directory. They start with a '.' (like '.kde'), so by default, you don't see them.
<r3factored> tesla: look here -> http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<tesla> r3factored: I'm looking into getting a new wificard, and I was told that I should look for one with the HERMES, or PRISM2 chipset.  So I was curious what my current one was. :)
<r3factored> ahh
<Valued> edward: In Konqueror, go to 'View' in the menu, and turn on 'Show Hidden Files' and you'll see them.
<SolidSource> alonea: that could be due to codecs....but not entirely sure...cause last I saw that one, I tried playing it again and the error didn't show
<r3factored> tesla: also look here -> http://support.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/pro2200bg/
<Valued> edward: Or are you referring to automatic backups?
<tesla> r3factored: thanks!
<r3factored> anytime
<alonea> SolidSource: it did this on other distro too...probably need to install those evil binaries again for video card. no 3d accel without it.
<Valued> edward: That is, some programs will automatically create backup files after some number of minutes have passed. These generally aren't hidden, they have a '~' in the name instead.
<SolidSource> r3factored: have you tried using the blackdown java and nspluginwrapper so you can just run 64bit firefox?
<tesla> r3factored: do you know if wificards with a plug for external antennae are still sold?
<SolidSource> alonea: what video card do you have?
<r3factored> SolidSource: nope i just installed it with the ia32 stuff. I have the exact instructions i saved in a file ;)
<r3factored> SolidSource: apt-get install ... ...
<Valued> edward: I assume you're worried that a bunch of temporary files are floating around your hard drive?
<r3factored> tesla: they are for desktops i have several ;)
<SolidSource> r3factored: I know, I've don't that before...but thats what I am using now and don't get the qtengine problem nor have I seen any other problems
<SolidSource> don't=done
<alonea> SolidSource: ATI Xpress 200. I did this last time I had kubuntu..just have to not do it from repo. it messes up biiiiiig time. I get nice pretty black screen when I come back if i do that.
<alonea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d01742cec183112be090e459b74129606e258f79
<r3factored> SolidSource: ah you are using the apt-get or the blackdown?
<r3factored> SolidSource: im building gtk from source now
<SolidSource> r3factored: for java I used Blackdown
<SolidSource> alonea: ok then you know about !ati
<SolidSource> !ati > alonea
<r3factored> SolidSource: thats interesting - you are thinking a dependency was resolved somewhere along the tree thats not getting satisfied.
<SolidSource> r3factored: not exactly, the reason you are getting the qtengine error is because firefox32 can't access the 64bit qutengine
<alonea> SolidSource: well, good luck to me on getting this on...pray I dont get black screen. I have having to reinstal video driver again with rescue
<r3factored> SolidSource: but these errors only show up when running eclipse not firefox
<r3factored> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",
<SolidSource> r3factored: yeah, same error I was getting with firefox32
<Annirak> ever since I started my upgrade to feisty, I've had weird screen issues.  My screen resolution slooks like it's slightly off, (everything is squished horizontally) and a lot of things shake, but not everything on the screen.  The Monitor and Display item of my System Settings window is also missing.  The icon is still there, but I get an error message saying it was orphaned when I try to run it.  I'm using the ATI drivers from
<r3factored> hmmm
<Annirak> ubuntu-restricted.
<r3factored> SolidSource: AHA! dpkg -l shows 'un  gtk2.0-engines <none>         (no description available)
<SolidSource> r3factored: well good luck with compiling 32bit GTK
<r3factored> SolidSource: thanks i think i just found my problem
<SolidSource> r3factored: the IA32 library isn't complete I think
<r3factored> doesnt surprise me but ill take beryl over crappy vista any day anyway!
<SolidSource> annirak ask in #ubuntu+1
<Annirak> I figured the missing control panel item was kubuntu specific, but ok
<SolidSource> Annirak: its a shared channel
<alonea> ok...
<alonea> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: dpkg --search gave error exit status 1
<alonea> dh_shlibdeps: command returned error code 256
<alonea> oh and before that it said dpkg: /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu/lib64/libfglrx_gamma.so.1 not found.
<root__> mmn,mm
<tesla> r3factored: oh, I wanted one for my laptop to increase its range :)
<root__> whois
<iarwain> hi there, does anyone know how i can change my keyboard layout in Kdm?
<aliveuser> iarwain, what happen if define a layout as default?? doesn't it affect kdm??
<iarwain> aliveuser, i have set it to azerty, but kdm still uses qwerty
<aliveuser> and it is the default??
<iarwain> yes
<stdin> iarwain: look for the "Option          "XkbLayout"" part in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ulmolavender> how can I set up a script to be executed every 1/2 hour or so?
<stdin> !cron | ulmolavender
<ubotu> ulmolavender: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<iarwain> stdin, looking =)
<stdin> ulmolavender: you can use kcron as a gui to help with that too
<iarwain> stdin and aliveuser, thanks for the help :D
<ulmolavender> stdin: ooh, that sounds helpful! :D
<aliveuser> edgy doesn't display boot process, just a progress bar, how could the boot process log enabled??
<el_isma> Hello. I want to run xfs check over my / partition. how do I do it?
<stdin> ulmolavender: it is :P cron can be confusing to get your head around the timings
<stdin> aliveuser: remove "splash" from the boot options, in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aliveuser> tnks stdin
<aliveuser> :D
<Jucato> stdin: actually removing quiet will be enough
<aliveuser> perfect
<Jucato> removing splash will completely remove the bootsplash..
<stdin> Jucato: not if splash is on
<Jucato> removing quiet will get you the scrolling text in the bootsplash
<stdin> Jucato: ahh, edgy doesn't display any messages does it
<Jucato> (not sure if it's still true in feisty though)
<stdin> Jucato: I forgot that :P
<Jucato> :D
* Jucato continues dancing around like a lunatiK
<aliveuser> tnks stdin and jucato
<mobkey> g++ doesnt have a nice gui? i have no idea whats going on here. i think i just got it to try to compile something
<Jucato> O.o
<Silveira_Neto> Some time ago, I used a distro with KDE that used to be this: when I was in a folder of videos, the icon of the video was a image preview of the video, like an screenshot. When I hover the mouse over the icon a little floating windows appears and showed a preview of the window. Where is that now? I can use it in Kubuntu?
<el_isma> I'm running out of HD space... But I haven't been installing or downloading anything. Where's my space going?
<Jucato> mobkey: C++ doesn't really have any GUI. it's just a language. you use a compiler to compile C++ code, like GCC. you can use an IDE to streamline your work process
<stdin> el_isma: probably /var, use df to check, or kdirstat for a GUI
<el_isma> already cleaned it
<el_isma> and ran apt-get clean
<Jucato> Silveira_Neto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3 browse down to VIdeo Thumbnails in Kubuntu
<mobkey> ya ok. i'm just used to visual studio on my other computer. i'll find something. and i said g++ not c++ :P
<stdin> el_isma: and about your xfs check, install xfsprogs, which includes fsck.xfs then you can use fsck on /
<Jucato> mobkey: G++ is the GCC compiler for C++
<ulmolavender> stdin: so will checking daily and 30 have it run every half-hour?
<Jucato> and Visual Studio is an IDE, not a compiler...
<mobkey> ya. like i said, i'm used to visual studio, which is the compiler for windows, but of course its not command line
<Jucato> mobkey: there's KDevelop for IDE in KDE
<el_isma> stdin: but it's mounted... and xfs check won't run on mounted fs
<mobkey> thanks
<stdin> ulmolavender: make sure yo have all the hours selected too
<ulmolavender> sankyou
<mobkey> this irc client with the help channel right there is real convenient :)
<stdin> el_isma: it should check at boot (not sure with xfs tho), but you can run it from a live CD if not. check "man fsck.xfs" (on konsole) or man:/fsck.xfs (in konqueror) for more info on it
<el_isma> "fsck.xfs - do nothing, successfully"
<el_isma> that's from the man page :D
<stdin> hmm :P
<stdin> el_isma: 'man xfs_check' then
<el_isma> stdin: I know... but it still complains about the fs being mounted
<stdin> el_isma: try mounting it read-only then, that should get you somewhere
<el_isma> stdin: which runlevel is it? 1?
<stdin> el_isma: you'll want to be in runlevel 1, but you'll have to remount the root partition as readonly manually
<dmbkiwi> Hi
<el_isma> stdin: umount and then mount ro ?
<dmbkiwi> Anyone here using enlightenment e17?
<stdin> el_isma: no, it would let you unmount it
<dmbkiwi> I'm having trouble with mounting usb disks and cdroms/dvds
<stdin> el_isma: like this: mount /dev/hda1 -o remount,ro
<stdin> el_isma: it's the "-o remount,ro" bit you need
<el_isma> stdin: thanks
<stdin> :)
<el_isma> stdin: so, telinit 1 to runlevel 1, remount, xfs_check, telinit 5 to runlevel 5 to get back up? or should I reboot?
<stdin> el_isma: runlevel 2 is default, and you'll need to use "-o remount,rw" first
<el_isma> stdin: oh, I thought it did that by itself. Ok, thanks!
<el_isma> stdin: gonna try now... wish me luck :)
<stdin> yw
<stdin> and gl :)
<el_isma> yw?
<stdin> yw = you're welcome
<el_isma> ok :)
<alonea> *kills ati*
<dmbkiwi> Anyone here using enlightenment e17?
<dmbkiwi> I'm having trouble with mounting usb disks and cdroms/dvds
<alonea> guess I will have to retry installing drivers...again
<el_isma> stdin: I'm back... It won't let me remount, says / is busy
<el_isma> stdin: Well... now this is some kind of magic :S df says I've got 1.8Gb free now :| how can it be?
<stdin> el_isma: hmm, something has locked a file, or is writing to one. you'll have to try booting in to single user mode and remount from there
<stdin> el_isma: and you can use du for a more detailed view, but look at the man page too, as du from / can take a long time
<el_isma> how do I tell lilo to boot singleuser?
<Axl_Rose> el_isma: you have to change the innitab
<stdin> el_isma: no you don't
<stdin> el_isma: just choose it ftom the grub menu
<el_isma> stdin: I've got lilo
<Axl_Rose> el_isma: nm...aparently ubuntu doesn't believe in the inittab
<stdin> el_isma: you would have to be difficult :P
<stdin> Axl_Rose: ubuntu still reads it, but upstart doesn't install it by default
<el_isma> stdin: When I installed ubuntu, the installer said I should use lilo... So I did :) -I installed years ago-
<stdin> Axl_Rose: it's handled in /etc/event.d/ now
<Axl_Rose> stdin:  ahh ok
<Axl_Rose> stdin: I'm more of a gentoo user :D
<stdin> el_isma: does lilo allow you to edit the kernel boot options at boot time?
<el_isma> stdin: something about grub not liking xfs
<el_isma> stdin: I'm not sure
<stdin> Axl_Rose: you can still make (or copy) an inittab, and upstart will use it
<el_isma> stdin: I've got an inittab
<el_isma> stdin: should I modify it?
<stdin> el_isma: if not, you'll have to edit the lilo config file, and add "single" to the boot options
<stdin> el_isma: I haven't got an inittab, so I'll have to look one up to tell you how to change it :P
<the-erm> anyone know off the top of their head how to list all 'displays' on a machine?  I have a display on F9 I'd like to kill, but there's no way to execute a command as near as I can tell.
<Axl_Rose> el_isma:  is there a line that says default runlevel in there
<Axl_Rose> el_isma:  or something similar
<el_isma> stdin / axl_rose : yeah, it's simple
<el_isma> it's the first not-commented line
<the-erm> never mind ... ctrl-alt-backspace did it.
<el_isma> # The default runlevel.
<el_isma> id:2:initdefault:
<Axl_Rose> el_isma:  runlevel 1 is sungle user
<stdin> changing it to "id:1:initdefault:" should do it ( i think ) :P
<el_isma> I'm really more comfortable changing lilo.conf
<stdin> you can if you want
<stdin> just add single to the kernel options
<odbyaunome> hello can someonw help me
<odbyaunome> trying to install my scanner driver and i cant get past this certain point
<odbyaunome> umount /proc/bus/usb
<odbyaunome> umount: /proc/bus/usb: device is busy
<odbyaunome> anyone awake?
<el_isma> stdin / Axl_Rose: just for your info.: I think the lilo keyword for adding boot options to the kernel is append (so: append="single ro")
<costezki> hello, Anyone knows where to get from the PGP Authorisation key for Ubuntu ?
<alonea> ok, any ideas on why this isn't installing?
<alonea> http://pastebin.ca/394315
<KaiHanari> /
<stdin> odbyaunome: why do you need to unmount it?
<odbyaunome> its just what the tut says
<costezki> hello, Anyone knows where to get from the PGP Authorisation key for Ubuntu ?
<odbyaunome> says to unmount then mount
<stdin> costezki: they ate in the package ubuntu-keyring
<stdin> odbyaunome: got a link?
<Axl_Rose> alonea:  why r u doing buildpackage at the end...and also u should sudo first
<odbyaunome> yep one sec
<costezki> thanks [stdin] 
<odbyaunome> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/sane_install.html#2
<odbyaunome> im at number 4 at the bottom of the page
<alonea> Axl_Rose: tried with sudo. same thing
<Axl_Rose> alonea:  did u try without buildpackage
<Axl_Rose> alonea:  because it's always worked for me
<alonea> Axl_Rose: and I am following instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI. Scroll down. repo doesnt way didnt work very well for me. This way worked lsat time. (Install from ati.com)
<alonea> Axl_Rose: Guess I could try
<Axl_Rose> alonea: I also do it from the ATI binary also...but I'm also not on 64 bit
<alonea> Yeah, without naming buildpkg it says I am on a x86 machine
<Axl_Rose> alonea: ahh sorry then...I won't be much help
<alonea> funny thing is this worked without a hitch last time I had this os
<stdin> odbyaunome: try "sudo mount -o remount,devmode=0666 /proc/bus/usb" instead
<odbyaunome> stdin mount: /proc/bus/usb not mounted already, or bad option
<Axl_Rose> alonea: did u do this: sudo aptitude install module-assistant build-essential debhelper debconf dh-make fakeroot libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<alonea> Axl_Rose: of course I could try installing x86 anyway and see if it works
<alonea> Axl_Rose: oh, the step one thing? yeah
<stdin> odbyaunome: do you have any usb devices plugged in?
<Axl_Rose> alonea: well if you look at the errors it looks like it's missing the libraries that install in step one
<odbyaunome> i just unplugged them, i had a bluetooth adapter and camer
<alonea> hmm, maybe something went wrong there.
<odbyaunome> same error
<Axl_Rose> alonea: I specifically se the libstdc++
<alonea> Axl_Rose: gonna look at adept and see if its on there
<Axl_Rose> alonea: do u have this directory:   /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu/lib64/
<alonea> Axl_Rose: no, but I do have /usr/lib4
<alonea> *lib64
<Axl_Rose> alonea: the installation script seems to be looking for /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu/lib64/ though
<stdin> odbyaunome: do you have a inbuilt card reader or something ?
<alonea> Axl_Rose: dunno why. I just checked the lib64 folder and all those files are in there
<odbyaunome> stdin no i dont, i do have a tablet thats hooked to serial, but thats it
<Axl_Rose> alonea: try this  sudo ln -s /usr/lib64 /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu/lib64/
<odbyaunome> stdin maybe if i tried rebooting without any usb devices pluggd in
<stdin> odbyaunome: a reboot would do it for you anyway
<alonea> Axl_Rose: wierd...says targer /usr/x86 yada yada is not a directoy. I guess i have to mkdir that one real quick
<stdin> odbyaunome: you wouldn't have to unmount and remount it then
<Axl_Rose> alonea: no don't do that
<odbyaunome> stdin, so just issue the 3rd command from the tut after reboot?
<Axl_Rose> alonea: it won't work if u make a directoy
<alonea> or could I just make that dir and copy lib64 to it?
<Axl_Rose> alonea: put an / at the end of the first /usr/lib64
<odbyaunome> mknod -m 666 /dev/usbscanner c 180 48
<stdin> odbyaunome: yeah
<odbyaunome> ok ill give it a try
<odbyaunome> brb
<Axl_Rose> alonea: so it looks like this sudo ln -s /usr/lib64/ /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu/lib64/
<alonea> tried that. same thing
<Axl_Rose> remove the last / of the command then :P
<alonea> Axl_Rose: Do you think it will be real bad if I did make that dir and copy lib64 into it?
<Axl_Rose> alonea:  remove the last / of the command then :P
<Axl_Rose> alonea:  u could always try that
<alonea> Axl_Rose: same. ok, will try that.
<Axl_Rose> alonea:  i'm not even sure if this is gonna work
<el_isma> stdin: So... I booted single user... And the bastard mounted / rw! And wouldn't let me remount, of course...
<alonea> me neither
<Axl_Rose> alonea:  i would prefer a symlink
<alonea> me too..
<el_isma> stdin: So I booted a live cd and ran xfs_check and xfs_repair
<el_isma> stdin: Now I've got 6Gb of crap in lost+found! :S
<Axl_Rose> alonea:  STOP
<Axl_Rose> alonea:  I figured it out
<stdin> el_isma: heh, yeah I had that once
<Axl_Rose> alonea:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib64/ /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu/lib64
<el_isma> stdin: So... I should just mercylessly kill l+f?
<aliveuser> guys, do u recommend using swiftfox instead of firefox??
<Axl_Rose> alonea:  but first mkdir /usr/x64_64-linux-gnu/
<miltos> morning ppl:-] 
<Axl_Rose> alonea:  then sudo ln -s /usr/lib64/ /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu/lib64
<miltos> for those of you that the recent upgrade of Kubuntu cut off the sound of your system, like me there is a simple solution...
<stdin> el_isma: well, files in lost+found are usually pieces of files that were found, so they are effectively moved to lost+found, depending what they are, it can be harmless, or fatal
<el_isma> stdin: I think it's just scary that I've got 6Gb of l+f!
<miltos> go to the sound system settings and change the autodection device to Threaded Open Sound System, this will turn all sound capabilites of kubuntu in normal
<aliveuser> have any of u, have problems with microphone??
<miltos> no kubuntu works like charmed here
<cotyrothery> I still am not able to get kubuntu to work
<el_isma> stdin: I feel dirty :P but anyways, if they're lost, killing them should make no difference, no?
<miltos> coyrothery...what's the problem?
<miltos> cotyrothery,..what's your problem?
<cotyrothery> i still cant get it to reconize that i have installed kubuntu it just comes up with no operating systme
<stdin> el_isma: shouldn't, the only reason lost+found is there, is so you can (try) to restore them
<dsmith> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/corp/linux?s=corp
<dsmith> ..interesting
<alonea> cotyrothery: is grub showing up?
<cotyrothery> how would i know?
<cotyrothery> also
<cotyrothery> now my f drive is reconized as a dvd drive
<el_isma> stdin: How do you find out where all those 6Gb came from? :S
<alonea> cotyrothery: when you start your computer does grub 1.5 show up? that is your bootloader
<cotyrothery> nope
<cotyrothery> nothing
<cotyrothery> it just says no operating system
<alonea> cotyrothery: ok, then something didnt get installed. You install from live cd right?
<cotyrothery> yes
<miltos> cotyrothery, check the boot order of your hard disks from BIOS...
<cotyrothery> what should it be
<alonea> cotyrothery: umm, cdrom them hardrives right miltos?
<cotyrothery> i have cd rom first
<stdin> el_isma: the hard way, looking in the files and see if you recognise it, or googe. tho I suppose you could try looking at the inode number and seeing where other inodes close to that are
<cotyrothery> then my hard driveds
<cotyrothery> drives
<odbyaunome> stdin i get this error now :Failed to open device 'brother2:bus4;dev1 Error during device I/O
<SolidSource> Jucato: still can't see how can stand how slow konqueror loads pages....
<miltos> it's safe to try...just try to change the order
<cotyrothery> ok
<odbyaunome> stdin thats the error from xsane
<el_isma> stdin: great :S Thanks! You've been most helpful! :D
<stdin> el_isma: I try to be :)
<cotyrothery> i am just getting info for now because it is 2:33 am here
<alonea> cotyrothery: ah. also, how did you set up your partition?
<cotyrothery> And i am mad because i want kubuntu to work
<cotyrothery> um
<cotyrothery> i just tolled it to erase everything
<cotyrothery> i dont really know what i did
<cotyrothery> though
<miltos> cotyrothery, if there a SATA hard drive, probably you have to tell BIOS to start from there...
<cotyrothery> I dont know what type it is
<stdin> odbyaunome: not sure, as I don't have the hardware to test it
<cotyrothery> i really have no clue
<june_> kGhostView turns to a white screen after it loads up a pdf file (it draws, but it seems once it finishes drawing it just dissapears)
<alonea> cotyrothery: did you let it do the partition or did you? Generally I prefer 3 partitions. 256-512mb swap, 10-14 gigs for / , and then the rest for /home . ext3 filesystem too.
<odbyaunome> stdin ok thanks for your help
<odbyaunome> i was able to umount after reboot though
<cotyrothery> ok i will try that
<miltos> cotyrothery, do you know how to change the boot order of your hd devices under BIOS?
<odbyaunome> :)
<cotyrothery> but all i did was tell it to erase everything
<cotyrothery> and make one parsion
<stdin> odbyaunome: try the forums, you may have someone with the same hardware look at the post
<cotyrothery> partion
<odbyaunome> ok
<cotyrothery> yes i know how to change the boot order
<miltos> cotyrothery, what operating system you had before installing kubuntu?
<alonea> cotyrothery: partition. ^__^ but yes. you generally want a swap. cant think of a reason not to. if you do a / and a /home then if you ever need to reinstall your os you dont have to reformat /home
<cotyrothery> xp
<june_> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stdin> june_: try kpdf
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> so i need to do 3 partions
<alonea> cotyrothery: I find it best to do them myself. How many hard drives do you have? just the one?
<miltos> cotyrothery, we actually need only 2 partitions for kubuntu, swap and /root...
<cotyrothery> two
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery>  so two
<sergio_> Hola
<alonea> miltos: yes, but with 3 you can save your files and still reformat your root without loosing those.
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alonea> really, its up to the user. but yes, you do need the 2 partitions at least cotyrothery
<cotyrothery> ok
<alonea> I also just find it safer to have the third for most of my files
<cotyrothery> so i guess i will be spending day trying to get this to work again
<cotyrothery> i took a break for a little while after that 12 hour try
<cotyrothery> #kubuntu-ot
<alonea> cotyrothery: hmm, i got mine up yesterday in under an hour
<cotyrothery> wow
<cotyrothery> how
<cotyrothery> it has put me under a lot of stress
<cotyrothery> and time
<alonea> cotyrothery: put disk in, make partition, install.
<cotyrothery> lol
<cotyrothery> wow easy for you
<alonea> cotyrothery: but really, it is indeed best to make your own partition. how big is your harddrive?
<cotyrothery> I did that and got nothing
<cotyrothery> the one i am using for kubuntu is 15 GB
<alonea> cotyrothery: oh ok, wow. thats like small for me. Harddrives are so cheap these days
<cotyrothery> yea
<cotyrothery> i am going to get the 500 gb
<cotyrothery> one day
<alonea> cotyrothery: they selling 1tb ones now
<cotyrothery> really
<cotyrothery> ??
<cotyrothery> woooow
<cotyrothery> how much
<stdin> a lot
<alonea> cotyrothery: anyway. I would make swap probably 256mb and then rest can be root ( / )
<ree_> :)
<alonea> cotyrothery: i think it was 400-500 bucks
<cotyrothery> that is cheap
<cotyrothery> I will have to get that
<cotyrothery> when i get my new computer
<alonea> cotyrothery: indeed. it was it circuit city i think
<cotyrothery> that is sick
<cotyrothery> that is what servers use
<cotyrothery> off topic but does anyone here have a psp
<alonea> cotyrothery: but yeah, do partition yourself. also, if it gives you a choice do ext3 (should be default)
<alonea> cotyrothery: yeah, I do.
<cotyrothery> Do you hack it?
<alonea> cotyrothery: I am after I get a decent stick. wanna put my ps1 games on it.
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> yea
<cotyrothery> i only have a 1gb
<cotyrothery> i want the 8 gb
<cotyrothery> but do you hack it
<cotyrothery> IF so do you have 3.03 OE-C
<odbyaunome> whats the command for displaying my version of ubuntu
<alonea> cotyrothery: haven't hacked it yet.  I only have a 256mb stick...no use hacking when i dont have the space to do much
<cotyrothery> that is plenty
<cotyrothery> i know people who only have 32 mb
<cotyrothery> sticks
<cotyrothery> and do it
<cotyrothery> what firmwware do you have
<cotyrothery> I have 3.03 OE-C
* stdin has typed ~11234 messages in this channel since may 2006
<alonea> cotyrothery: i honestly dont remember. havent messed with it in a while.
<alonea> cotyrothery: I can check real quick
<cotyrothery> look in the system settings
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> If you have a downgradable psp
<cotyrothery> i can help you downgraded
<cotyrothery> considering you have helped me
<cotyrothery> Just to let you know im all about the psp
<cotyrothery> that is what is on my mind 24/7
<alonea> cotyrothery: I have System Software Version 2.81
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> you can downgrade
<cotyrothery> Do you have GTA lcs
<ismael_> stdin: More like stdout ;)
<seven11> how do i change the default file browser from konquerer to dophin
<alonea> cotyrothery: umm (i share this thing with my dad...we both play it) I dont think so.
<cotyrothery> how old are you
<cotyrothery> ??
<cotyrothery> sorry just wondering
<stdin> ismael_: just checked my logs, outta boredom and got that (and stdout wad already registered :P )
<alonea> cotyrothery: anyways, I dont remember the name of it, but I was going to put that thing on to play ps1 games. I turn 20 in a few months. Its ok to ask. i dont mind
<cotyrothery> guess my age
<ismael_> stdin: wow... you keep all the logs :S
<stdin> ismael_: konversation kepps them, I just don't delete them
<Skuller> cotyrothery: hey man..even i have a fwnd who had probs downlgrading from 2.5 firmware so he could play homebrew n psp iso's...he has a 1gb stick available but not GTAlcs
<cotyrothery> i can help him
<alonea> cotyrothery: hmmm, 16?
<cotyrothery> in two months i will be
<Skuller> lol cool
<Skuller> m 17
<cotyrothery> cool
<alonea> cotyrothery: ^___^ well, I guess I am good at guessing ages.
<cotyrothery> yes
<Skuller> cotyrothery: you got hotmail?
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> cotyrothery@hotmail.com
<Skuller> cotyrothery: you mind if i give it to my friend so he can contact you?
<eisblock> moin
<cotyrothery> sure go ahead
<cotyrothery> I help so many people it is like a hobby
<Skuller> cool
<Skuller> too bad he jus went offline....i'll do it soon then
<cotyrothery> I even have my own site
<cotyrothery> ok
<Skuller> cool link?
<cotyrothery> www.psphackdeving.110mb.com
<cotyrothery> right now i am on a free host
<cotyrothery> until i get the money this summer
<Skuller> i dont c any problem with a free host though
<cotyrothery> yea i like 110mb
<cotyrothery> i get 100 gb of bandwidth
<seven11> how do i change the default file browser from konquerer to dophin
<cotyrothery> and 2 gb of disk storage
<stdin> cotyrothery: System Settings -> Default Applications
<cotyrothery> what
<alonea> cotyrothery: i am a gmail girl myself. killed my hotmail account when that came
<cotyrothery> your a GIRL
<cotyrothery> cool
<cotyrothery> i guess i should have known by the name
<stdin> cotyrothery: sorry, tab completion  :P
<stdin> seven11: System Settings -> Default Applications
<cotyrothery> What are you talking about
<alonea> Linux version 2.6.17-11-generic (root@king) (gcc version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)) #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 18:03:05 UTC 2007 (Ubuntu 2.6.17-11.35-generic)
<alonea> does that mean I have a 32 bit kernel on a 64 machine and os?
<seven11> stdin: this was my first guess but i can't change file browser in there
<ismael_> alonea: 2.16.17-generic is a 32 bit kernel
<stdin> alonea: what does "uname -a" say ?
<alonea> stdin: Linux alonea-laptop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 18:03:05 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<stdin> seven11: file browser, ahh, that's more difficult
<cotyrothery> so skuller what do you think of my site
<alonea> ok, why the hell did kubuntu install a 32 bit kernel?
<ismael_> alonea: how did you install kubuntu? did you use the amd64 livecd or the "normal" livecd?
<alonea> ismael_: 64-bit PC (AMD64) install/live DVD
<cotyrothery> I have been wondering what that is
<Skuller> cotyrothery: yea i saw it...awesome stuff you have done there i should say
<cotyrothery> thanks
<ismael_> alonea: then, yes, it is weird :)
<cotyrothery> it is a work in progress
<stdin> alonea: 2.6.17-11-generic can be 64bit too
<alonea> ismael_: @@.
<alonea> how can I be sure?
<cotyrothery> I am also programming
<cotyrothery> for the psp
<stdin> alonea: what does "file /bin/bash" say?
<Skuller> cotyrothery: lol i would love to see the 'progress' that can be done into it....already a fine site i must add for a 16 yr old
<cotyrothery> thanks
<cotyrothery> i am planning on adding a lot off stuff
<Skuller> programming?...cool
<cotyrothery> over time
<ismael_> stdin: isn't "generic", well, generic? in the "runs on 386" sense?
<cotyrothery> yea
<cotyrothery> lua
<cotyrothery> c++
<cotyrothery> are the main
<alonea> stdin: bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, stripped
<stdin> alonea: you have the 64 bit version then
<stdin> ismael_: it's generic as in, runs on anything
<alonea> stdin: o..k..then why isnt my video driver installing?
<ismael_> stdin: how is the 64bit userland running? :S
<cotyrothery> is it me
<cotyrothery> or is everyone having problems with kubuntu
<stdin> ismael_: don't know, I use 32bit
<alonea> umm, i dont remember what my pastebin was.
<clau85> my permissions to /dev/null get after every reboot changed to crw-------
<alonea> stdin: basically its looking for files in the wrong place. i found the files it was looking for.
<alonea> ex. dpkg: /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu/lib/libGL.so.1 not found.
<stdin> alonea: http://pastebin.ca/394315 :P
<alonea> stdin: thankyou!
<alonea> I had restarted computer since then
<cotyrothery> I hate restarting my computer
<alonea> most of those files are in /usr/lib64/
<stdin> alonea: I don't know why it won't compile, why aren't you using the pre-packages version from ubuntu?
<cotyrothery> skuller are you there
<ismael_> Indeed, prepackaged surely is easier to install
<alonea> stdin: last time I did that I got black screen..actually last 4 times. When I had kubuntu before I did it this way and I got 3d accel no problem no messing with bios or anything.
<ismael_> alonea: which packages are you using?
<cotyrothery> what is your favorite ubuntu os? Ubuntu? Kubuntu? or edubuntu?
<alonea> ismael_: whatever that how to says to download
<ismael_> cotyrothery: seems like an easy question, specially since we're in #kubuntu :P
<alonea> ismael_: if you read later on the page you can change some bios settings it will work, but my os was so slow I could not even load an app
<cotyrothery> lol
<cotyrothery> well
<cotyrothery> you never know
<cotyrothery> I like kubuntu
<cotyrothery> but i have only experinced it in live cd
<ismael_> alonea: which howto?
<miltos> how to enable avi preview in my kubuntu?
<cotyrothery> Ubuntu wont work on my computer
<alonea> ubuntus how to
<alonea> ismael_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<alonea> cotyrothery: uuwa? it wont or it just hasnt yet?
<cotyrothery> it wont
<alonea> cotyrothery: why not?
<cotyrothery> well for one my computer sucks
<cotyrothery> it has the lowest specs
<cotyrothery> 128 mb of ram
<cotyrothery> and a 600 mhz processor
<cotyrothery> not even close to min. to use ubuntu
* ismael_ has a 64Mb RAM pc (not this one, tough)
<alonea> cotyrothery: and? linux is good for running at low specs. Also, you might try gnome. should take up less ram (if you are worried)
* ismael_ 's pc won't run gnome either :P
<cotyrothery> I have not tried
<cotyrothery> im so lost on linux
<alonea> ouch. why is your compy so crappy?
<ismael_> alonea: Actually, I think KDE is easier on the resources
<cotyrothery> because it is 7 years old
<alonea> ismael_: hmm, I would not think so, but if it is, thats nice
<cotyrothery> yea
<cotyrothery> kubuntu works great on my computer
<cotyrothery> In live cd
<alonea> cotyrothery: I think you should just try again and do the partitions like I said and it should work
<cotyrothery> Alright
<cotyrothery> i will do that later today
<inno> so I managed to totally wipe the partition from my USB drive: how do I detect it again to create a partition on it?
<cotyrothery> right now it is 3:19 am
<cotyrothery> pretty late
<alonea> cotyrothery: goto sleep.
<cotyrothery> na
<cotyrothery> not a sleeper
<alonea> cotyrothery: heh
<inno> same time here haha
<alonea> cotyrothery: I stayed up till 7u am last night
<cotyrothery> i stay up 24 hours some times
<cotyrothery> never affects me
<alonea> me neither
<cotyrothery> I cant stand to sleep
<cotyrothery> feels like im wasting my life
<alonea> when I need to sleep I take benedryl. knocks me right out
<cotyrothery> LOL
<alonea> anyway, I really want to get this oni video card working. it did it once, sure it can do it again.
<cotyrothery> I have to fight myself to go to sleep
<ismael_> alonea: I can't find any information on how to install the drivers... They all say that if you install the package all runs smoothly...
<SolidSource> alonea: still trying to get ati driver installed?
<cotyrothery> inno were do you live
<cotyrothery> you said your time was the same
<inno> Kingston Ontario
<cotyrothery> were is that
<alonea> SolidSource: yeah, it not installing...lemme repaste that pastebin
<inno> Canada baby!
<cotyrothery> lol
<SolidSource> alonea: not installing or just not working?
<cotyrothery> i live in Georgia, usa
<alonea> SolidSource: not installing
<alonea> SolidSource: http://pastebin.ca/394315
<cotyrothery> I am not to fond of georgia
<cotyrothery> I miss california
<alonea> SolidSource: (also same output if you use sudo, so that isnt it)
<cotyrothery> Manily because im a skater
<SolidSource> alonea: tried the one in the repos yet?
<seven11> how to change default FILE browser any idea??
<Skuller> cotyrothery: yea m here now
<cotyrothery> so are you going to join my site
<cotyrothery> ??
<cotyrothery> you dont have to
<cotyrothery> just wondering
<alonea> SolidSource: Black screen again and if I do the bios thing they were talking about, the system is so slow I cant even load an app. Last timeo n Kubuntu I didnt even need to mess with the bios to get it to work.
<ismael_> seven11: do you need to? why don't you just run it?
<SolidSource> alonea: have you looked at the how-to?
<Skuller> cotyrothery: well i dont own a psp...so i didnt see any reason to...but i'll make sure my friend who does does join...thnx for the offer btw n keep up the awesome work on the site
<SolidSource> alonea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<cotyrothery> god
<cotyrothery> im am sick of these bots
<alonea> SolidSource: exact page I am at dear
<cotyrothery> they spam my site like crazy
<alonea> SolidSource: its what I have been following since the first time I managed to do it
<SolidSource> alonea: alright
<seven11> ismael_: i like dolphin better but konquere is the default so if i klick on something it will open with konquerer...
<SolidSource> alonea: ok, well let me see if I can find anything
<SolidSource> alonea: in the /ust/x86_64-linux-gnu/lib64 have you got the *.so files in there?
<cotyrothery> does anyone here have a site
<cotyrothery> if so do you know how to get rid of bots
<cotyrothery> all they do is post porno
<alonea> SolidSource: ok, this is the screwed up thing, there is no /x86 yada yada folder. all the files are in /usr/lib64 . tried making a sym link, but it would not
<alonea> SolidSource: unless you wanna try saying a different way to type it so it will make a sym link or something
<SolidSource> alonea: ok to make the link you need do "sudo ln -s /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu/lib64/ /usr/lib64"
<alonea> cotyrothery: umm, like your site was hacked? or just ads bugging you? Just use firefox dear (with extension adblock plus, and preferably no script too)
<cotyrothery> Bots sign up to my site and spam
<cotyrothery> it is not a hack
<alonea> SolidSource: ooooh! i did it backwards, or the person that told me did it backwards
<SolidSource> alonea: don't do that command
<cotyrothery> they just sign up and start posting all sorts of random stuff
<cotyrothery> that has nothing to do with the site
<SolidSource> alonea: noticed a typo
<alonea> SolidSource: oh, I already did it...umm, cant you just do it again, but correctly?
<SolidSource> alonea: yeah, testing it to make sure its correct
<alonea> SolidSource: Why is it wrong? it looks right
<inno> night all, I love you!
* inno hugs you all goodnight
<cotyrothery> see ya
<cotyrothery> wtf
<cotyrothery> you love us
<SolidSource> alonea: ok there is few commands we need to do
<alonea> SolidSource: alrighty! progress!
<SolidSource> alonea: making a pastebin
<alonea> SolidSource: that works
<alonea> cotyrothery: what? cant you feel the love?
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> i feel it
<cotyrothery> woow
* cotyrothery s eye have been opened
<SolidSource> alonea: http://pastebin.sk/en/1074/
* cotyrothery loves the kubuntu communtiy
* alonea loves everyone except for the people on the death list
<ismael_> KDE has magic urls, but I can't remember them! Which one was the configuration one? (like system:/ or device:/ )
<cotyrothery> lol
<cotyrothery> who is on the death list
<Jucato> ismael_: they are called kioslaves. what configuration one?
<SolidSource> cotyrothery: well you are now :))
<SolidSource> cotyrothery: jk
<cotyrothery> why?
<cotyrothery> O
<firecrotch> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<cotyrothery> kidding
<cotyrothery> lol
<ismael_> jucato: I know there was one which let you access all the stuff that isn't in the System Prefs. panel
<cotyrothery> ubotu knows a lot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knows a lot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cotyrothery> !cotyrothery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cotyrothery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> ismael_: just press Alt+F2, type in: kcontrol
<SolidSource> off note/question: why does cranberry juice ferment faster than any other juice? and why does it taste the best when it does?
<Jucato> ismael_: but I guess you were looking for settings:/
<cotyrothery> !hate
<ubotu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<ismael_> Jucato: Thanks!
<cotyrothery> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ismael_> Jucato: I never remember that one...
<Jucato> !botabuse | cotyrothery
<ubotu> cotyrothery: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<SolidSource> alonea: after you follow those commands try installing again
<alonea> SolidSource: nope...it still wont install. I even cheated earlier and trid making the folder and copying the files...
<Jucato> ismael_: noproblem
<Jucato> er.. "no problem"
<clau85> my permissions to /dev/null get after every reboot changed to crw------- (I initially set it to crw-rw-rw-). Anyone know why?
<SolidSource> alonea: did you reverse that before linking?
<cotyrothery> i love that bot
<alonea> SolidSource: that one that you told me too late not to do? no,  dont know how.
<SolidSource> alonea: no the coping of the files
<alonea> alonea: oh! yes, yes.
<SolidSource> alonea: ok, then whats the new output?
<ismael_> seven11: Still around?
<ismael_> seven11: I think I found something
<alonea> SolidSource: it appears to be exactly the same
<SolidSource> alonea: ok
<SolidSource> alonea: then it is the libs that aren't installed
<seven11> ismael_: yes
<alonea> SolidSource: checked earlier. they are. at least the one I checked it was.
<alonea> can check more
<ismael_> seven11: Hit alt+F2, type: kcontrol
<alonea> SolidSource: installing any dpkg stuff now that wasnt installed before.
<ismael_> seven11: now look for kde components (i'm translating from spanish, it might not be the same)
<ismael_> seven11: got there?
<SolidSource> alonea: yeah there are all packages for those...just checked a few and they are in repos
<alonea> SolidSource: One i checked earlier was libstdc++
<seven11> yes kcontrol is much powerfuller than system settings thanks that will do
<seven11> cool
<ismael_> seven11: File associations
<alonea> SolidSource: well, the instructions get you to download them before you start, if you look at that page you will see command
<seven11> yes
<Jucato> ismael_, seven11: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations
<alonea> SolidSource: ok, one of those failed...
<SolidSource> alonea: ok...well looking at it that command is missing a few libs the install output is saying it wants
<alonea> adept..bot thingie...what was it?
<ismael_> seven11: And... the boring part, in inode, change all that say Konqueror to Dolphin
<alonea> SolidSource: it kicked my adept agian
<SolidSource> alonea: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Jucato> !adeptfix | alonea
<ubotu> alonea: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ismael_> seven11: There might be others pointing to konqueror... you'll have to look for them :S
<ismael_> seven11: (outside inode)
* firecrotch is downloading Feisty Herd 5  :)
<alonea> ok, there it goes
<SolidSource> you know....have never had to do the first part of what to bot says
<kraut> moin
<SolidSource> only the second
<alonea> SolidSource: yeah
<seven11> ismael_: thanks that could work i will try
<Jucato> firecrotch: you don't want to participate in testing the dist-upgrade tool? :)
<cotyrothery> bye eveyone
<cotyrothery> got to go
<firecrotch> Jucato: I want to do a clean install to get rid of Winblows :)
<Jucato> ah
<SolidSource> alonea: so, go through the errors (the not founds) at the end of the install output and make sure those libs are installed....there seems to be 23 of them, but yeah
<firecrotch> No reason to keep it, everything I need, including transfering songs to my Video iPod work in Linux now
<alonea> SolidSource: yeah, and maybe because one isnt on its not seeing some of the others that are on
<SolidSource> alonea: yeah
<snowrichard> hi
<teufel_> hey all i am wondering about programs running in the backgroud like there is like 4 copies of ioquake3 running
<firecrotch> Hi, snowrichard
<djdarkman> hy ,how can I set the boot to never be verbose?
<snowrichard> had a storm last night.  Got water in my monitor.  How long do you think it should take to dry out?
<Jucato> ouch..
<livingdaylight> Q: is it killprocess -9 firefox?
<snowrichard> killall firefox would work too
<firecrotch> snowrichard: One of my professors got water in his monitor (protip: desk should NOT be below a bathroom)  and he said it took about 4 days
<ismael_> kill -9 <pid>, where <pid> is a number
<Jucato> Ctrl+Esc too
<ismael_> snowrichard: depends on humidity, I'd guess
<snowrichard> leaky roof and heavy rain.  Eventually we can put a new roof on this place
<SolidSource> snowrichard: how long should it dry out...theres no absolute, so atleast a day or 2
<livingdaylight> killall firefox didn't kill firefox
<livingdaylight> i've done it before with -9  in it but i don't remember
<firecrotch> livingdaylight: killall firefox-bin
<livingdaylight> firecrotch: ah..lets seee
<livingdaylight> firecrotch: thank you
<dubbyah> anyone here know anything about Wubi?
<livingdaylight> what does the -9 command do thenthat is different?
<firecrotch> livingdaylight: you're welcome :)
<ahmed> i have a wireless network and it used wpa
<firecrotch> livingdaylight: the -9 makes it work no matter what
<ahmed> but i don't connect network and access internet on kubuntu
<ismael_> ahmed: look for network-manager .
<SolidSource> I really hate it when I don't have milk
<ahmed> my network adapter is intel 2200bg
<ismael_> ahmed: WPA connections require wpasupplicant
<intelikey> livingdaylight -9 sends a different signal to the kernel
<livingdaylight> SolidSource: black coffee is better
<intelikey> or actually to init
<ahmed> ismael_: i tried it but can't
<SolidSource> livingdaylight: not when your trying to make hamburger helper
<ismael_> ahmed: What is wrong with it?
<livingdaylight> intelikey: but i couldn't remember what the command that goes with it; i thought it was killprocess or kill but neither is quite right
<intelikey> firecrotch actually -9 wont kill "no matter what" it often fails too.
<livingdaylight> SolidSource: hamburger helper?
<teufel_> ok i rebooted now my resolution is screwed
<ismael_> livingdaylight:  kill -9
<teufel_> can someone please help
<intelikey> livingdaylight  sudo killall -9 <app_name>
<ismael_> intelikey: for those days, kill -15 ;)
<livingdaylight> ismael_: kill -9 firefox ?
<teufel_> i have an ati card
<alonea> ya know what. I am gonna try restarting computer and then trying again
<firecrotch> intelikey: the man page implies that :\
<livingdaylight> intelikey: ok ^^
<ahmed> ismael_: wpasupplicant is installed
<ismael_> livingdaylight: no, kill -9 <pid>
<SolidSource> livingdaylight: food made with noodle hamburger and sauce mix
<intelikey> firecrotch can't help it.
<intelikey> ismael_ yes that's a strong signal  but i've seen things that it wouldn't kill.
<ismael_> livingdaylight: I find that htop is just great for killing stuff.
<teufel_> my resolution is screwed can someone help
<ahmed> ismael_: i created /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and i writed to need network information to its
<ismael_> intelikey: uh... I don't think we've got stronger stuff :/
<intelikey> ismael_ nope.
<ismael_> ahmed: I think networkmanager takes care of all that, you should actually disable wpasupplicant
<ahmed> ismael_: iwlist eth1 scanning ; it find wireless modem
<teufel_> how do i uninstall and reinstall ati driver
<SolidSource> teufel_: what is it doing?
<ismael_> ahmed: did you disable all the ifaces?
<teufel_> its stuck at the lowest resolution
<ismael_> ahmed: otherwise networkmanager won't work
<Lijoh> SOMEONE HELP ME!
<teufel_> didnt happen til i rebooted
<SolidSource> teufel_: can't change it in kcontrol?
<ismael_> ahmed: and, did you install knetworkmanager?
<teufel_> nope
<ismael_> Lijoh: Don't Panic
<teufel_> i think i need to reinstall my driver
<intelikey> what is /etc/iftab ?
<ismael_> intelikey: assigns names to mac addresses
<SolidSource> teufel_: maybe, but it could be that you need to reselect your monitor which can be done under kcontrol >> peripherals >> monitor & Display >> hardware
<ismael_> intelikey: network interfaces names from the mac
<intelikey> why would it be a copy of my fstab ?
<ismael_> intelikey: :| no idea
<Lijoh> I cannot install program.. my adept manager said another process using the packaging system database
<intelikey> hmmm i'll rm it.
<teufel_> ok ill try hold up
<ahmed> i installed knetworkmanager
<ismael_> ahmed: /etc/network/interfaces should only have stuff relating to loopback (lo)
<firecrotch> !adeptfix | Lijoh
<ubotu> Lijoh: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<SolidSource> Lijoh: also can't have adept/synaptic open if doing install in konsole
<teufel_> dude i dont see kontrol
<teufel_> there is system settings and whatnot
<ismael_> teufel_: run: kcontrol
<SolidSource> teufel_: is not there by default (you have to do ALT+F2 and type kcontrol)....but system settings will work
<teufel_> got it
<SolidSource> alonea: so, make progress?
<intelikey> teufel_  "system settings" = kcontrol
<ismael_> intelikey: no, they're not
<ahmed> auto lo
<alonea> SolidSource: nada
<intelikey> yes they are in dapper
<SolidSource> intelikey: not true
<ahmed> iface lo inet loopback
<intelikey> bull shit.
<ahmed> auto eth0
<ahmed> iface eth0 inet static
<ahmed> address 192.168.100.3
<ahmed> netmask 255.255.255.0
<alonea> SolidSource: http://pastebin.ca/394372 (person asked for this. might as well send it to you too)
<ahmed> gateway 192.168.100.2
<ismael_> ahmed: make a copy of your file
<ahmed> auto eth1
<SolidSource> intelikey: the system settings is made by kubuntu and kcontrol is made by kde
<ahmed> iface eth1 inet static
<ahmed> wireless-essid loj-ptt
<ahmed> wireless-key s:03102ptt
<ahmed> address 192.168.1.99
<ahmed> netmask 255.255.255.0
<ahmed> gateway 192.168.1.1
<ahmed> auto eth2
<ahmed> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<ismael_> ahmed: then edit it, leave only auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<ismael_> ahmed: Don't paste that much here!
<alonea> SolidSource: as far as I can tell all the lib stuff is indeed installed. at least now it sure as hell should me
<alonea> ahmed, use http://pastebin.ca
<intelikey> SolidSource unless it has changed from 6.6   the system settings call kcontrol for all functions.
<intelikey> SolidSource also the top of the first submenu in system settings is the kcontrol app it's self
<ahmed> i am sorry excuse me i am a new user
<SolidSource> intelikey: nope, not unless you place it ther
<intelikey> SolidSource if that changed in edgy then we are talking apples and oringes.
<ismael_> ahmed: after that, delete the wpasupplicant setup (you could purge the package and reinstall) and network manager should work
<intelikey> SolidSource this system is default   and it's there.
<alonea> ahmed: its ok. but generally most channels prefer pastebin or you get banned
<ismael_> 5am! I should really get to sleep... Goodnight/day to everybody
<SolidSource> intelikey: what are you running?
<ismael_> ahmed: good luck with that
<intelikey> dapper
<SolidSource> alonea: and the driver still fails?
<teufel> still messed up
<intelikey> i havent changed the menu at all
<SolidSource> intelikey: well yes edgy 6.10 did have the implementation of the kubuntu system settings interface
<ahmed> ismael_: thanks
<intelikey> but that's still a moot point.   everything in the system settings is a function of kcontrol
<Lijoh> thank for helping
<SolidSource> intelikey: actuallly kcontrol itself has more configs than kubuntu system settings
<intelikey> than are displayed by default   yes
<seven11> ismael_: sometimes it is much easyer than i think... just right klick on a desktop folder -> open with ... dolphin and always use this prog for this file type... just like in windows... sorry for all the trouble and thanks for helping
<alonea> SolidSource: yup. same thing.
<alonea> SolidSource: and another...http://pastebin.ca/394375
<intelikey> pick anything in system settings and then ps aux   and see what is actually running.
<ubuntu> naggers
<intelikey> i don't have edgy so  not sure that there hasn't been any change there.
<SolidSource> alonea: looks like AMD made its own repo for their driver ....maybe atleast
<Mattyguns> anyone here experianced with xubuntu and older computers?
<alonea> SolidSource: yeah, generally...sorta...basically.
<alonea> SolidSource: it tends to sux0r
<ahmed> Are there anyone use wide screen lcd monitor that samsung 226BW on kubuntu
<teufel> ok that worked
<teufel> i dont know why it would have changed my monitor
<teufel> but thanx for the help
<teufel> thats the second time that has happened
<SolidSource> alonea: ok you can try this repo listed here: http://www.albertomilone.com/latestrepo.html
<SolidSource> alonea: mind that it is not official
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a way i can get firefox to DETACH  tab from a window?
<alonea> SolidSource: yeeeeah, it didnt like that repo. I added it and now adept wont work. says malformed line 1 in source list.
<SolidSource> alonea: just means there is a character that shouldn't be ther
<intelikey> probably the trailing /
<alonea> SolidSource: probably a space.
<intelikey> that server seems misconfigured.
<intelikey> can't even access http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers
<SolidSource> intelikey: no its not
<SolidSource> intelikey:  http://www.albertomilone.com/
<SolidSource> you can't access the server like that
<intelikey> the url in the page you posted says http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/<version>/blah
<SolidSource> since /drivers is FTP
<intelikey> and http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers is unaccessable to me
<intelikey> then shouldn't it say ftp rather than http ?
<barata> hi all, how to kill kasbar?
<SolidSource> intelikey: no
<barata> is that kasbar still buggy?
<SolidSource> intelikey: trust me it works, I have it...though commented off
<barata> oh never mind ... I found it
<barata> bye!
<SolidSource> intelikey: the reason for the http is because you are not accessing the FTP directly, you are going through another server to get to it
<SolidSource> intelikey: theres just no port to the site so you can view the FTP as a webpage
<intelikey> all the repos i had even looked at until that one you could access dirrectly via the url
<SolidSource> intelikey: they just didn't set this server up that way though...you could do the same with your own server
<SolidSource> anyone use Democracy TV?
* intelikey stands by.   <intelikey> that server seems misconfigured.   "works doesn't mean properly configured."
<SolidSource> intelikey: define properly configured...cause if it works they way they want it to, then it is properly configured for their purposes
<_4strO> yop
<intelikey> SolidSource define "they"  and  "what 'they' want"     heh we could play at that all day.     for it to be usable as other "especally official" sources are then it's "not fully accessable" by those standards.
<alonea> SolidSource: what do you think this means?
<alonea> #
<alonea> LD_PRELOAD= dh_shlibdeps
<SolidSource> intelikey: but its not official...so it doesn't apply to those standads
<alonea> SolidSource: damn paste works screwy on this irc program...
<Skuller> lol whas happ btwn SS n IL?
<SolidSource> alonea: where did that come from? doint what?
<intelikey> Skuller english please ?
<Skuller> intelikey: hehe...ok....was just wondering what gave you both the bright idea of debating the 'officialness' of this channel
<SolidSource> skuller: nothing just supplied an unofficial repo that can't be accessed like the official ones and intelikey doesn't like it
<Skuller> ohhhh........
<Skuller> SolidSource: who maintains those unofficial repos and what is their benefit in doing so?
<SolidSource> skuller: Alberto Milone....and I use it for a backup for video drivers just in case the official repo one doesn't work right
<intelikey> no.   it's not that i "didn't like it."   it's that one complained that it wouldn't work for them and i went to investigate and found it "misconfigured" by "ubuntu" standards, and also tested that one can apt-get packages from it.   we simply discussed the details form that.    but really it seems to stem from a slightly more "hostile" debate over kcontrol eariler.
<intelikey> Skuller ^
<SolidSource> intelikey: that wasn't hostile...just a difference between edgy and dapper
<alonea> SolidSource: its in the pastebin
<alonea> SolidSource: see, look at it again, http://pastebin.ca/394315\
<intelikey> he told me to pee in a cup,  i told him to dukey in a jug,  and things went down hill from there.  :)
<SolidSource> alonea: not sure...though it looks normal....well normal for the problem
<Skuller> SolidSource: intelikey: hehe....dont let tech opinions get in the way of personal respect for the other person
<intelikey> addressing error   ?   /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<intelikey> alonea does that path exist ?
<SolidSource> we actually made that path and linked lib and lib64
<intelikey> ok
<SolidSource> but its still not finding the libs it needs to install
<alonea> intelikey: nope. all those files they are lookinging for? they are in /usr/lib64
<Skuller> i guess as for the repo....it should be avoided as much as necessary if not according to 'ubuntu standards' but used if really necessary...i dont know anything about the repo but dont mind me stating my opinion about it
<SolidSource> alonea: but we did link them....
<alonea> intelikey: and cheating and moving them to the dir its looking for does not work nor does make sm links
<alonea> SolidSource: yeah, but it apparently does not care
<SolidSource> Skuller: yeah, again, I only have it for backup purposes...though lately haven't had the problem I did when edgy first came out
<intelikey> alonea then if  /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu/  is not a link to  /usr/lib86  you might try                      sudo rm -R /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu/ ;sudo ln -s /usr/lib64 /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu                                                  be careful about that command,   if the dir exists anything in it will disapere
<Skuller> SolidSource: yea thas cool...no harm in goin a little 'out of the way' as long as its helpful n doesn harm anything/one
<SolidSource> intelikey: that won't work...look at the pastebin
<alonea> no no, /usr/x86 yada yada does not exist. and we have tried all sorts of sym links.
<intelikey> SolidSource i'm looking at it.   what do you mean ?
<alonea> and pretty much a whole lot of stuff...
<SolidSource> intelikey: this is the full directory we need /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu/lib64/ with lib64 part being a link
<SolidSource> alonea: so /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu doesn't exist?
<SolidSource> alonea: I had you make it though
<intelikey> SolidSource ah yes sorry path too long.
<alonea> SolidSource: nope. never did. yeah..you did...but its empty isn't it?
<Skuller> SolidSource: intelikey: Just curious....are you appointed/related by/to the Ubuntu/Kubuntu community to help in this channel or are you just another person who has a LOT of experience with this OS due to personal usage?
<intelikey> sudo ln -s /usr /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu
<SolidSource> intelikey: http://pastebin.sk/en/1074/
<alonea> I might say now its very late where I am and I am juuuuust a bit loopy
<intelikey> that's what you want as best i can tell
<SolidSource> intelikey: no, the directly needs to exist with the links inside it...the pastebin shows the commands I had alonea use
<intelikey> SolidSource it will
<intelikey> they are there in /usr   just ln /usr to /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu
<intelikey> then every thing in usr is in /usr/x86_64-linux-gnu
<SolidSource> guess that would work
<SolidSource> worth a try
<razzorz> Hey solidsource... sorry bout b4.... ..
<SolidSource> razzorz: ?
<razzorz> rushed out.. .. thats all
<livingdaylight> can we open windows zip files in linux?
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok...don't even remember what was going on
<SolidSource> livingdaylight: yes...
<razzorz> solidsource:could we get back on my codec issue
<livingdaylight> SolidSource: gracias
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok....
<austerity> this issue you speak of  hmm
<razzorz> you were tring to explain it to me
<austerity> laff
<SolidSource> razzorz: yeah....your using 32bit right?
<razzorz> yes
<alonea> well, I am realllllly out of it at the moment and I probably shouldn't be trying to fix this at 4 in the morning when I didnt exactly sleep the nigh before either
<austerity> which codec?
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok give me a sec, I'll give you a command to take care of it
<razzorz> i can't play dvd's nor mp3's
<razzorz> ok thank you...
<razzorz> SolidSource: if it gets me out ya hair... by all means
<razzorz> i was using opensusie b4 and there was a app that made it all work..
<Skuller> alonea: go get some sleep....more important than anything in the world (according to me)
<razzorz> Skuller: i agree.. can't work if your tired
<razzorz> well you could just be that much harder!!
<SolidSource> razzorz: copy paste whats in quotes into konsole "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs libdvdcss2"
<razzorz> yes you gave me this b4 Solid... and then i posted it and ya shat on me
<razzorz> lol
<alonea> Skuller: whoops...i thought I closed this...
<SolidSource> razzorz: ??
<razzorz> SolidSource: this is what is says ( Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another
<SolidSource> razzorz: oh ok, now I remember where we were
<razzorz> yes
<SolidSource> razzorz: we were unlocking the rest of the repos
<razzorz> ya.. why dont i see multimedia in my add/remove
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok close out of all the program installers
<razzorz> Solid: done
<SolidSource> razzorz: hit ALT+F2 and type: kdesu kate "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<sittisal> hello
<sittisal> somebody can help me with knetworkmanager?
<SolidSource> razzorz: kate open?
<sittisal> is there a way to use knetworkmanager with static ip simultaneusly?
<razzorz> sorry bout that solid
<razzorz> this dam shift/bkspace logs me out everytime
<razzorz> ahahah
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok...hit ALT+F2 and type: kdesu kate "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<SolidSource> razzorz: now copy and paste over everything in that file with the stuff provided here http://pastebin.sk/en/1072/
<razzorz> not all this (( kdesu kate "/etc/apt/sources.list  )
<SolidSource> razzorz: yes, all of it
<SolidSource> with close quote on the end
<razzorz> Could not open location 'file:///kdesu kate &quot;/etc/apt/sources.list'
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok open konsole
<razzorz> k
<SolidSource> razzorz: type whats in quotes "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<SolidSource> razzorz: it open?
<razzorz> nope
<razzorz> says kdesu:comand not found
<|GaiJin|> is there an easy tool to config samba with... I keep getting the logon screen when accessing my samba shares, and somehow I tend to not get access all the time
<razzorz> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<razzorz> thats what i put
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok...we'll go against whats sugested
<razzorz> oook
<razzorz> go on
<SolidSource> razzorz: change kdesu to sudo and run it again
<razzorz> sudu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<razzorz> Nope
<razzorz> oops
<SolidSource> lol
<razzorz> samething
<razzorz> comand not found
<SolidSource> |GaiJin|: you can configure through kcontrol
<intelikey> razzorz don't be trying to dethrone me.   i'm the typo king around here.
<razzorz> lmao ...
<SolidSource> razzorz: ummm ok
<razzorz> well glad i can make a name for myself
<razzorz> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list <<<< is what i put in
<intelikey> but sudo != sudo
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> and the error was ?
<SolidSource> razzorz: you installed KDE on top of ubuntu did you...
<razzorz> no
<razzorz> fresh..
<intelikey> copy and paste does work for single lines
<|GaiJin|> thanks
<SolidSource> razzorz: hmm then that has to work
<razzorz> formated new fresh install
<intelikey> and the error was ?
<SolidSource> intelikey: he said it "command not found"
<intelikey> but what command ?
<razzorz> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> and that returned what ?
<razzorz> comand not found
<SolidSource> razzorz: try changing kate to kwrite...
<intelikey> i give up.  you are not answering my question.
<SolidSource> razzorz: copy your output from konsole to www.pastebin.sk
<intelikey> exactly   it could be   bash: command not found    it could be  sudo: command not found    it could even be kate; command not found
<Storm> or try sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> we hope it isn't the latter
<SolidSource> razzorz: then give us the link for it
<intelikey> Storm or nano
<SolidSource> intelikey: more like hope its none
<razzorz> ok this could be my fauld.. Konsole is Terminal?
<SolidSource> LOL
<SolidSource> why he hits shift+backspace is beyond me
<intelikey> yeah  but  kate: command not found would mean that kate was some kind of shell or script....   8*{
<SolidSource> intelikey: if he isn't in the right screen could be a problem too
<razzorz> omfg that is anoying
<SolidSource> razzorz: hit alt+F2 and type "konsole"
<razzorz> Could not open location 'file:///konsole
<SolidSource> then try "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<intelikey> razzorz that was from a web/file browser ^  !
<razzorz> what do you mean
<intelikey> where are you putting these commands ?
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok...exit out of ALL programs
<razzorz> this is the only thing open
<SolidSource> razzorz: then ALT+F2 should bring up the run command
<razzorz> ok
<razzorz> check the run in terminal
<razzorz> ??
<SolidSource> razzorz: no...just type "konsole"
<razzorz> Could not open location 'file:///konsole'
<intelikey> feisty ?
<razzorz> Ya think
<austerity> smiley
<mdtyke> Hey guys
<SolidSource> intelikey: no, that works the same in feisty..
<intelikey> i'm trying to make sense of that error message
<SolidSource> intelikey: yeah, just saying
<razzorz> shit
<razzorz> its not installed
<intelikey> that's not at all what one would expect for the run dialog
<razzorz> i just seen it in Add/remove
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok lets try this...ALT+spacebar and type "konsole" press enter
<razzorz> just brings up my properties for K
<austerity> thought it wasn't installed
<SolidSource> intelikey: ok I'm lost
<razzorz> ya so did i
<intelikey> what's he playing with ?   beryl ?
<SolidSource> razzorz: is beryl installed?
<razzorz> funny you mentiond that
<razzorz> yes
<intelikey> razzorz in the kmenu open a konsole
<SolidSource> well that explains that
<SolidSource> stupid POS beryl
<austerity> lol
<razzorz> ok...
<razzorz> lol its open
<razzorz> konsole is
* intelikey thinks it's time to send him to the beryl channel...
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok now run "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<intelikey> razzorz and if it gives errors show us
<razzorz> razzorz@razzorz-desktop:~$ kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<razzorz> bash: kdesu: command not found
<razzorz> razzorz@razzorz-desktop:~$
<SolidSource> ...
<razzorz> thats all that is comes up with
<intelikey> ok    try  sudo  in place of kdesu
<SolidSource> well I know more than ever I'm going to be using beryl
<SolidSource> I'm NOT
<intelikey> :)
<razzorz> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<razzorz> razzorz@razzorz-desktop:~$ sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<razzorz> Password:
<razzorz> sudo: kate: command not found
<razzorz> razzorz@razzorz-desktop:~$
<mdtyke> Does anyone know how I can get the Process Manager to allow me to kill stuff as root
<intelikey> razzorz ok in place of kate put nano
<intelikey> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Skuller> !nano | Skuller
<mdtyke> It's just such a hassel to have to manually kill things, especially when things like Apt mess up so often
<SolidSource> mdtyke: CTRL+ESC
<razzorz> A bit list poped up
<Skuller> intelikey: is nano installed by default on kubun?
<Jucato> mdtyke: Alt+F2, "kdesu ksysguard". but in Adept/Apt is a special case
<mdtyke> I cant see the process
<Jucato> !adeptfix | mdtyke
<ubotu> mdtyke: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> Skuller yes it is the default text based editor
<mdtyke> Its not that its locked
<Jucato> Skuller: yep
<Jucato> (re: nano)
<Skuller> intelikey: and what about kate?
<razzorz> GNU nano 1.3.12          File: /etc/apt/sources.list
<SolidSource> Skuller: kate is installed by default too
<Jucato> Skuller: nano is the command line editor.
<intelikey> Skuller it should be default on all kubuntu or   kde  installs
<mdtyke> What's happened is, Apt failed, and when I closed it.. well, it still stays
<Skuller> ohh...
<Skuller> thanks
<razzorz> OOk now what?
<Jucato> mdtyke: you need to run the command ubotu gave
<intelikey> SolidSource see razzorz    ready to edit
<razzorz> indeed
<mdtyke> it didn't do anything
<austerity> woot
<SolidSource> intelikey: yeah but its not as easy as copy paste now
<intelikey> yes it is
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok, to verify, you are using kubuntu feisty?
<austerity> incorrect
<intelikey> SolidSource works the same.
<Jucato> mdtyke: which one? the "sudo dpkg --configure -a" command didn't do anything?
<mdtyke> I cant run that command from the Run dialog, I have to do it from Konsole.. that's a bit stupid
<razzorz> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386
<SolidSource> intelikey: no CTRL+A.....but oh well
<mdtyke> I just want to be ableto right click on a process, and hit Kill.. how hard can that be
<Skuller> Jucato: Stupid question...i did !nano | Skuller and i got the message from ubotu as a personal message...u did !adeptfix | XXX and it came in the channel...why are there different operations by |...?
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok thank god
<razzorz> lol
<DjDarkman> hy ,is there another way to configure resolutions and refresh raates besides dpkg-reconfigure and systemsettings
<intelikey> SolidSource no but shift middle click
<DjDarkman> ?
<Jucato> Skuller: since you | to yourself, it just PM's the command to you
<kouran> why is it so complicated to get prboom working :(
<Skuller> !nano | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Skuller> Jucato:
<Skuller> Jucato: cool...thanks
<mdtyke> I have another little problem
<Jucato> O.o
<mdtyke> I have to do some programming in college
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok, need that list to look like this one http://pastebin.sk/en/1072/      plus your beryl repos
<mdtyke> Can anyone tell me how I can get Kate to compile
<DjDarkman> I want my monitor to just work on 1024@85Hz ,but I don`t know what to write in the xorg.conf
<kouran> kate should already be in kubuntu :|
<kouran> if not.... apt-get
<mdtyke> No.. how I can get kate to compile stuff for me
<mdtyke> sorry
<kouran> it doesnt
<mdtyke> I got a little command thing that will compile it, but it opens up terminal windows etc
<austerity> kate text editor
<intelikey> SolidSource errr iirc shift is not even needed in nano.  just highlight and hover over the nano editor and middle click      in kde you can right click and select pastes from the klipper app   but i have never see beryl so all that may be null
<kouran> thats whats mean to happen :P
<mdtyke> I know it doesn't... that's why Im asking kouran?
<mdtyke> and I'm editing text..
<razzorz> ok i am there at http://pastebin.sk/en/1072/  ..
<mdtyke> but I want to be able to edit my source code text, and then send it to the javac
<kouran> kate isnt a java IDE
<mdtyke> I suppose like Textpad
<kouran> it just highlights java syntax
<mdtyke> Anyway
<SolidSource> intelikey: well shift+middle click didn't work on edgy
<kouran> you can get extensions to highlight other languages too
<DjDarkman> how can I manualy add a resolution to xorg.conf?
<mdtyke> As I was trying to say.  I have it under External Tools so that it will compile from Kate ok, but it opens up in an external konsole
<Jucato> mdtyke: there's an embedded Terminal (Konsole) in Kate for quick CLI stuff
<intelikey> SolidSource did you have anything highlighted ?
<austerity> dj be carful doing thatkind of thing
<mdtyke> Does anyone have any idea how I can trigger the internal/embedded terminal, as opposed to opening an external one
<SolidSource> intelikey: no
<intelikey> that's why
<kouran> someone help me withy prboom! :P
<Jucato> mdtyke: you can set a Keyboard shortcut for it. the "tab" is at the bottom of the Kate window
<SolidSource> intelikey:  well thats not a replace for CTRL+A
<intelikey> it doesn't paste from the klipper   it pastes streight from X    the ctrl+ options are not a true copy/paste they are an app call to klipper iirc
<SolidSource> why does he keep hitting SHIFT+BACKSPACE?
<mdtyke> Well can anyone show me a decent Java IDE then
<mdtyke> I want basically something like TEXTPAD, but on Linux.. I seriously cant understand how hard it's been to find something, that isn't ridiculously slow
<mdtyke> all I want is something that will allow me to edit text, and hit a compile button
<Jucato> !netbeans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> razzorz: let me know when you are finished with adding those repos
<Jucato> bah..
<mdtyke> I know Netbeans, but it's FAR too advanced
<intelikey> SolidSource that i don't know.   it's beryl... maybe you just do that if you use beryl  ?
<kouran> netbeans is too complicated....
<mdtyke> I said I wanted something like Textpad
<kouran> BlueJ :D
<kouran> its a realy simple java IDE
<razzorz> all of them solid?
<SolidSource> intelikey: idk...I tried using beryl and had to reinstall my entire system...course that was a while ago
<kouran> i love it. i wanted something like windows' jGRASP, BlueJ is just the thing.
* intelikey knods
<SolidSource> razzorz: it should look exactly like that one at the link...with the added beryl ones
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<razzorz> ok...
<SolidSource> razzorz: hence why I didn't wnat to use nano....
<razzorz> solid: i see many the same titles....  http://pastebin.sk/en/1072/   on lines 8- 13 i add them all and then work my way down
<razzorz> ?
<razzorz> lol ya
<SolidSource> razzorz: you can skip those
<razzorz> see thats where i am lost
<razzorz> what do i need what dont i need
<razzorz> # Medibuntu multimedia packages
<razzorz> i see that
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok...should have done this first....copy the contents of that file to the pastebin
<razzorz> ok
<razzorz> solid: ok posted it.. RazzoR
<razzorz> can someone tell me how to get rid of this logout  shift/backspace  Turned off
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok lets take the easy route
<razzorz> did you read it
<SolidSource> razzorz: yeah....
<razzorz> kk
<razzorz> there is a easy route?
<razzorz> lol
<SolidSource> razzorz: no but I'm going to make one
<razzorz> lol ok
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok exit nano...but not konsole
<razzorz> ok
<intelikey> razzorz may i ask "why do you hit shift+backspace?"
<acemo> anyone here can help me with my bluetooth headset?
<razzorz> because i am a capps freak on windows.. gettin use to not doin it
<razzorz> so when i realize that i caps somthing in here i delete it.. and pow...
<razzorz> you know the rest..
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok you out of nano?
<razzorz> just in konsole
<razzorz> blank
<razzorz> ready to rock
<intelikey> razzorz then it might be a good idea to leave it enabled to help break the habbit...
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok, tyep "kdesu konqueror" .....(this better work)
<razzorz> one sec...
<razzorz> lets see if its installed
<SolidSource> if it doesn't work.....you need to get into konqueror as SuperUser
<SolidSource> konqueror has to be installed....you can't have kde with out it
<intelikey> not easily anyway
<razzorz> well said the same as b4    comand not found
<razzorz> kdesu konqueror
<c0nv1ct> razzorz: kdesu not found? or konqueror?
<razzorz> and why is my su p/w not working
<c0nv1ct> razzorz: use sudo, not su
<SolidSource> razzorz: ok...well find a way...cause I don't know what beryl decided to do
<razzorz> kdesu konqueror >> you said to type this in
<intelikey> razzorz to answer your question cause you don't have a password
<razzorz> i c
<intelikey> sudo -i
<SolidSource> razzorz: yeah...but beryl changed commands or something, so find a way to get into konqueror as sudo
<intelikey> then konqeror
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: i dont think that will work
<c0nv1ct> since root isnt running X
<razzorz>  i c...
<intelikey> c0nv1ct worth a try tho.
<razzorz> kdesu konqueror   Comand not found
<intelikey> razzorz      sudo -i
<razzorz> razzorz@razzorz-desktop:~$ kdesu konqueror
<razzorz> bash: kdesu: command not found
<razzorz> razzorz@razzorz-desktop:~$
<c0nv1ct> razzorz: sounds like kdesu isnt installed
<SolidSource> razzorz: try "sudo konqueror"
<intelikey> eeeek.
<intelikey> ;S
<razzorz> razzorz@razzorz-desktop:~$ sudo konqueror
<razzorz> sudo: konqueror: command not found
<razzorz> razzorz@razzorz-desktop:~$
<intelikey> hehhe konq is not there
<intelikey> i.e. kde is not there
<c0nv1ct> razzorz: are you sure you have kubuntu installed? lol
<razzorz> what
<razzorz> cmon now
<waylandbill> I have a directory of sound files. I would like to 'normalize' them because some are quieter than others.
<intelikey> that's why kate is missing  and kdesu
<austerity> it is ubuntu
<c0nv1ct> yeah, no konqueror, no kdesu, no kde
<intelikey> kde is not installed.
<intelikey> try   gksudo nautilus
<SolidSource> razzorz: yeah try that
<razzorz> Ubuntu 6.10
<razzorz>                 - the Edgy Eft - released in October 2006.
<acemo> anyone here can help me with my bluetooth headset?
<c0nv1ct> razzorz: you are in the kubuntu channel ya know :P
<austerity> smirk
<SolidSource> WELL NOW THERES LIGHT
<razzorz> guess what
<razzorz> that would prolly be why your pulling your hair out
<razzorz> :))
<intelikey> then go to #ubuntu where you belong
<intelikey> traitor
<SolidSource> lol
<intelikey> lol
<waylandbill> :)
<austerity> I was on to that quite a bit ago just didn't know why we kept going back to kde
<austerity> =)
<razzorz> Meh... Solid : dude Your top notch bro.. thanks
<SolidSource> cause KDE is better
<austerity> all in good fun
<intelikey> austerity cause he said it was kde
<SolidSource> razzorz: but yeah, thats why none of my commands will work...I don't know the gnome ones
<austerity> oh i know where the mix up was comming from I was just powerless to stop it
<austerity> =)
<razzorz> its ok man.. really your top shelf... thanks again.
<razzorz> sheesh now i got to know you all.. ..
<intelikey> but alt+f2 wasn't working because of beryl
<razzorz> i need a tissue
<intelikey> cause it's the same in gnome and kde
<SolidSource> yeah
<austerity> just add kde to the ubuntu and we will be n course
<austerity> on*
<SolidSource> lol
<razzorz> do tell
<SolidSource> austerity: that comes with its own problems
<intelikey> SolidSource not in dapper
<austerity> iuhhh
<austerity> j/k
<intelikey> that's what i have   ubuntu-deskopt + kde
<austerity> is apt part of the console in ubunto as well
<austerity> let me dig a bit
<intelikey> austerity yes
<austerity> can't he just apt-get install kde
<Lynoure> Is there a two panel limitation on Feisty? (tried on #ubuntu+1 already)
<intelikey> austerity indeed
<SolidSource> Lynoure: no
<intelikey> Lynoure shouldn't be
<Jucato> Lynoure: what do you mean?
* intelikey has put pannels on all four sides in several releases  but no edgy+
<Lynoure> Jucato: I can add a third panel and add stuff on it but not configure it
<Lamington> greetings folks
<Lynoure> Jucato: it only lets me choose between Main panel and panel (the second panel)
<Jucato> Lynoure: that's a KDE bug. you have to restart kicker: dcop kicker kicker restart
<SolidSource> Lynoure: you need to logout and back in for some reason....it happened to me
<Jucato> SolidSource: no need to actually log out
<SolidSource> Jucato: that command didn't work for me
<Jucato> it didn't restart kicker?
<SolidSource> no it did...just didn't solve the problem
<Jucato> weird..
<SolidSource> Jucato: also have yet to get my samba working in feisty yet
* Jucato knows nothing about that one :D
<SolidSource> neither does #ubuntu+1 nor #samba
<Lynoure> Jucato, SolidSource: thanks
<Jucato> Lynoure: it worked?
<c0nv1ct> whats new in feisty that makes samba more difficult?
<Jucato> (w/o logging out?)
<intelikey> Jucato sounds surprised...
<austerity> we lose razz thought he had it all set now
<SolidSource> c0nv1ct: don't know
<intelikey> -:- SignOff razzorz: #kubuntu (Remote closed the connection)
<Jucato> intelikey: no, I'm just looking for someone to testify on my behalf :D
<intelikey> :)
<c0nv1ct> i got samba working easy, but nfs is being weird
<SolidSource> c0nv1ct: some ppl have it working without a problem and others have seeral problems
<SolidSource> theres supposed to be a "v" in there somewhere
<Captain_Redbeard> Quick question... What lib does wine use to provide itself with internet capabilities? I'm having issues with programs under wine (running on amd64) won't connect to anything
<c0nv1ct> anyone know if the encryption used in sftp severely limits transfer rates?
<c0nv1ct> i've never been able to get more than 50-60k/sec with sftp on a lan
<waylandbill> smb mounts tend to 'disappear' on my so I've put sshd servers on the windows machines I need to access and share that way. no clue, but they go after a bit. :-/
<waylandbill> c0nv1ct: 'severely' I can't define, but the secure algorithm will reduce traffic speed.
<c0nv1ct> waylandbill: 50k/sec seems pretty severe for 100mbit lan
<waylandbill> c0nv1ct: I was just about to say that I usually can get 700-1000.
<c0nv1ct> using SFTP? man, i gotta figure out what the deal is
<austerity> captian that is hard to get going in 64
<c0nv1ct> i'd rather not install a regular ftp server
<austerity> took some tinkering for me to get wow up
<waylandbill> c0nv1ct: if there is load on one end taking up cpu time, it'll reduce it quite a bit.
<c0nv1ct> nah, thats not it, the system was idle, using 2% cpu at most
<waylandbill> c0nv1ct: nope. that aint it.
<c0nv1ct> i tried looking in some configs, to see if there was some throttling of some sort, but found nothing
<SolidSource> c0nv1ct: how about telling the mouse in the router to get back to work?
<c0nv1ct> SolidSource: no router besides my internet gateway :\
<waylandbill> c0nv1ct: there's no throttling unless you are running with 'trickle' or something like that.
<carl__> Quick question... What lib does wine use to provide itself with internet capabilities? I'm having issues with programs under wine (running on amd64) won't connect to anything
<SolidSource> c0nv1ct: oh so the mouse is dead....lol
<animimotus> hi
<austerity> cap_red you start wine up from scratch?
<waylandbill> carl__: ws2_32.lib I imagine.
<Skuller> SolidSource: Just curious....are you appointed/related by/to the Ubuntu/Kubuntu community to help in this channel or are you just another person who has a LOT of experience with this OS due to personal usage or other reasons?
<animimotus> what the command name to launch knemo ? "knemo" does not works :)
<animimotus> +is
<austerity> that is the 2nd ttime I seen that question come up
<compilerwriter> I have tried Enlightenment, Gnome, KDE, and Fluxbox, are there any other worthy guis out there for me to take a look at?  So far KDE is winning with fluxbox as a no frills close second.
<SolidSource> Skuller: no....Came over from Fedora/SuSE (for a few years) and then started on kubuntu breezy when it came out....
<waylandbill> Skuller: there's probably several people in here with a bunch of experience with the OS.
<Skuller> waylandbill: yes..i figured that...theres quite a bunch of people here with a LOT of experience/knowledge with this OS
<waylandbill> I started with slackware a while back myself.
<Skuller> waylandbill: good to know.....
<Jucato> Skuller: we are all related to the Kubuntu community. even you :D
<austerity> I have a simple aas that required the coursework for lin cert jsut never took th etest =(
<SolidSource> Jucato: LOL
<Jucato> (so now do your part and help us help others :P)
<austerity> the test*
<Skuller> SolidSource: cool...
<waylandbill> Jucato: :)
<carl__> waylandbill: any idea where it can be obtained or rahter what packet it is part of?
* Skuller us glad to know he is a part of the community even though he knows nothing major about the OS....jumps up in happiness
<Jucato> Skuller: knwoledge comes w/ experience, and experience w/ usage :D
<Jucato> so start using! :D
<Skuller> Jucato: true that....and for that you need time to spend with your darling computer
<allee> animimotus: system settings -> advanced -> service manager   or  dcop kded kded loadModule knemod
<waylandbill> carl__: that should be supplied with wine. It should have net capability right out of the box.
<_eMaX_> anyone here has a clear procedure on recompiling the kernel from the repositories' kernel source (which includes the ubuntu patches) so that one comes out with an exact copy of kernel and initramfs?
<Jucato> Skuller: nah.. you only need a minimum of 12 hours a day
<Jucato> :D
<SolidSource> alright, well I'm going to go to bed before the deliriously, bad jokes start flowing
<Jucato> !kernel | _eMaX_
<ubotu> _eMaX_: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Skuller> Jucato: lol....sure sure...i'll send my dog to school for me and let him top the class
<compilerwriter> skuller it is a machine.  Not something to make love to.
<SolidSource> you all enjoy
* compilerwriter gag, cough, weezes at thought of darling computer.
<Jucato> Skuller: at least you'll be able to say "My dog ate my homework" :D
<SolidSource> compilerwriter: your poor computer
<carl__> waylandbill: well maybe so... but it doesnt >.< when running 32-bit applications on a 64bit machine they usually fails due to ipv6 but it's turned off and everything _SHOULD_ work... however it doesn't :p
<Skuller> compilerwriter: who said anything about lovemaking?...i just referred to 'using' it...:D
<SolidSource> yeah skuller doesn't love is computer... he thinks of it as a hooker
<waylandbill> carl__: so you have an ipv4 address?
<Skuller> Jucato: :D....you know the teachers here are too smart....they know i provide my dog enough food...
<austerity> you have to recompile source for wine to work on 64
<carl__> waylandbill: yup
<austerity> jope i said that right
<austerity> it's late
<animimotus> allee: thx a lot
<waylandbill> I haven't had experience with 64-bit, but building from source wouldn't be a bad idea.
<Skuller> SolidSource: lol....wait till my darling hears this....ur history buddy....she packs a chainsaw in her belt on her thigh (lower left panel)
<austerity> but yea took me a full day to get my WoW up otherwise I'd still be in win
<allee> animimotus: np
<austerity> =)
<compilerwriter> Anyway abou those desktop environs I was asking about?
<waylandbill> compilerwriter: xfce
<carl__> waylandbill: it's close to impossible from what I've heard... so I would rather not :/
<compilerwriter> ok will give that a try.
<waylandbill> compilerwriter: it's colesterol free don't ya know. :-D
<compilerwriter> Any more?
<waylandbill> carl__: If you have the dependencies, it should be a breeze
<compilerwriter> I found fluxbox to be a austere, but a very decent choice for XDMCP
<Skuller> Jucato: hey...i do help people at times...i do confuse people at times...so the nethelp might go in -'ve' bu still...i help people with factoids at time..:)
<carl__> waylandbill: well since I'm doing fuck all anyway I'd better give it a shot I suppose
<Riddell> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> Skuller: I started w/ that. useful factoids, aren't they? :D
<waylandbill> carl__: may even be able to use apt-build, but I haven't tried.
<austerity> ubotu ownage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ownage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<austerity> lol
<compilerwriter> BTW:  What does it mean when one gets the error:  The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly?
<austerity> okay bot's are talking back again time for me to go been fun guys
<Skuller> Jucato: yep sure are....its just i have external exams this year and parents dont allow too much time with the darling so rate of learnin the new OS is slow
<waylandbill> compilerwriter: why use anything but KDE. ;-)
<carl__> waylandbill: hmm only thing is that I haven't been able to get checkinstall to compile on my machine either :p
<waylandbill> carl__: does it give an error? You're probably missing prerequisites.
<compilerwriter> I was looking for alternatives to kde for the purposes of remote X.  Felt it might save system resources etc.
* Skuller respects all the people in the channel who help out others n who helped him when he dint know how to browse his /home and so on....
<Skuller> so a BIG THANKS
<_eMaX_> Jucato: ok how do I find out which of debian/Config/* was used
<compilerwriter> More importantly be faster over the net.
<Jucato> er.. that I don't know :)
<waylandbill> compilerwriter: if you have good connection, should be just fine. If you have a terrible connection, you may find ssh as the best alternative.
<carl__> waylandbill: ah! now it's in the resp.... :)
<_eMaX_> you see
<_eMaX_> :)
<_eMaX_> that's the problem
<compilerwriter> Yes Waylandbill I have got ssh set up so that only I am allowed to ssh, and then only with a key, to top that all off sourceforge denyhosts has been implemented.
<intelikey> heh i have kde running with no pannels  looks like twm or something.
<intelikey> i should say no pannel no icons
<compilerwriter> Other than not allowing anyone to ssh did I miss something in my security?
<waylandbill> compilerwriter: if you have a key, you can disable keyboard authentication to tighten it up even more.
<intelikey> max user processes ?
<waylandbill> compilerwriter: keep in mind that if you lose the key or let it expire, you'll need physical access if you choose that route.
<compilerwriter> Waylandbill:  I know that I normally have physical access.  This is for when I am at the in-laws etc.  I don't allow password authentication for ssh.  Is that what you meant or is there an even tighter thing I can do.
<waylandbill> compilerwriter: that's what I meant
<compilerwriter> Now as for xfce.  Adept as found Xfce4 which is a meta package for xfce.
<compilerwriter> Is that what I want? or is there something else in the repos?
<compilerwriter> Found an xfwm That looks more like Waylandbill.
<c0nv1ct> compilerwriter: you can do 'xubuntu-desktop'
<c0nv1ct> it will install all the xfce packages included in that distro
<compilerwriter> sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop?
<c0nv1ct> yep
<c0nv1ct> its quite a bit of stuff
<compilerwriter> Then do I have to install?
<c0nv1ct> if you wanna be more selective, you can go the xfce4 route
<c0nv1ct> no
<_eMaX_> Jucato: in addition the description does not apply entirely to ubuntu. The directory structure of the sources is different.
<waylandbill> c0nv1ct: won't that change his dm though?
<c0nv1ct> waylandbill: possibly
<c0nv1ct> waylandbill: when i installed kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu, it kept it as gdm though
<intelikey> odd in setting hot keys i can't use [win]   it seems to be a meta key or something ?
<waylandbill> probably better to go the xfce route.
<c0nv1ct> compilerwriter: what DM do you use now?
<waylandbill> c0nv1ct: yeah, but kubuntu normally uses kdm, not gdm
<c0nv1ct> yeah, and i was running GDM, and nothing was changed
<compilerwriter> I probably have gdm, c0nv1ct.
<c0nv1ct> where as kubuntu installed KDM by default
<c0nv1ct> so, i assume that the xubuntu package will keep the DM the same
<compilerwriter> I started out with Gnome and did the sudo apt get kubuntu desktop.
<c0nv1ct> oh you will be fine then
<waylandbill> compilerwriter: if you don't mind having gdm, then you should be okay to go with xubuntu-desktop.
<c0nv1ct> i installed xubuntu-desktop in gnome, and it didnt mess with GDM
<compilerwriter> Though I did a fresh install of Kubuntu a while back. So I may have kdm.
<c0nv1ct> i dont think KDM works that well for loading different WMs
<waylandbill> c0nv1ct: that's because they use the same one.
<c0nv1ct> xubuntu doesnt use XDM?
<Jucato> xubuntu uses GDM
<Jucato> (iirc)
<waylandbill> c0nv1ct: no. it uses gdm becuase it's based on gtk libraries
<c0nv1ct> ah ok, never installed a pure xubuntu system
<Jucato> xdm isn't the Xfce Display Manager btw :D
<c0nv1ct> no, its the old X DM
<intelikey> Jucato ?
<waylandbill> and kdm loads other wm's just fine.
<Jucato> XDM = X Display Manager
<c0nv1ct> ya, isnt that what i said? :P
<intelikey> yes but doesn't xubuntu use xdm ?
<Jucato> c0nv1ct: I was telling intelikey that :)
<Jucato> intelikey: nope. not on Xubuntu.
<Jucato> maybe Xfce does. but not XUbuntu
<intelikey> ok.
<compilerwriter> So then which is the safest plan for me?
<Jucato> but whether Xfce uses it or not, it's not the "Xfce Display Manager" :D
<c0nv1ct> i just figured XDM would follow along with the Xfce 'lightweight' aspect
<intelikey> you mean xfce4 ?
<waylandbill> c0nv1ct: it would except that xubuntu has a good deal of gtk apps installed already, so gdm isn't costing that much.
<intelikey> xfce4 doesn't depend on any dm    there doesn't seem to be a meta-package xfce
<c0nv1ct> waylandbill: that makes sense, GDM is much better anyway
<intelikey> dapper ^
<intelikey> !info xfce
<ubotu> Package xfce does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<c0nv1ct> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.23 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 36 kB
<waylandbill> for that matter, none of them depend on a display manager, all of them could be started from the command line.
<intelikey> so there isn't a meta package for xfce like there is for gnome and kde
<Jucato> !info xfce4 | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.90.2 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Jucato> fwiw, KDE itself doesn't depend on KDM. the only dependencies of KDE (base) is Qt, (aRts) and kdelibs
<intelikey> Depends: xfwm4 (>= 4.3.0-1), xfwm4-themes (>= 4.3.0-1), xfce4-mcs-plugins (>= 4.3.0-1), xfce4-panel (>= 4.3.0-1), xfce4-icon-theme (>= 4.3.0-1), xfdesktop4 (>=
<intelikey> 4.3.0-1), xfce4-utils (>= 4.3.0-1), gtk2-engines-xfce, xfce4-session (>= 4.3.0-1)
<intelikey> so then xfce4 is the meta package for xfce      it is just very light weight
<compilerwriter> I must be doing something wrong with the sudo apt-get command.  I keep getting: E: Invalid operation xubuntu-desktop
<c0nv1ct> compilerwriter: did you include the word 'install' ?
<compilerwriter> c0nv1ct no i did not.
<c0nv1ct> compilerwriter: it helps if you do :P
<compilerwriter> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<c0nv1ct> yep, that'll do it
* compilerwriter shakes head in shame.
<Lamington> :D
* compilerwriter thinks it is so embarrassing.
<c0nv1ct> :)
* Jucato helps compilerwriter shake his head
* compilerwriter needs to get coffee.
<Jucato> you should look for genii :D
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> is there a meta-package for blackbox ?
* compilerwriter thinks it is time to ask for a definition of meta-package.
* intelikey doesn't really mind things being automatic, as long as they don't run until he tells them to and only do what he says....
* waylandbill thought genii's vat of coffee was all for himself. :-)
<Jucato> compilerwriter: meta-package - a package that installs or points to other "real" packages
<intelikey> compilerwriter a package that simply depends on other packages but doesn't really installing anything.
<intelikey> s2installing2install2
* compilerwriter shouts for genii to bring the Blue Mountain coffee spiked with Bailey's Irish Cream.
<c0nv1ct> damn, you are all making me crave caffene
<c0nv1ct> i gotta make tea now
* compilerwriter sings "Have a Coke and a smile......"
<waylandbill> I wonder why I wasn't offered the baileys. :-D
<intelikey> someone build a meta-package for a blackbox desktop.   really light and usable.
<compilerwriter> intelikey I have found fluxbox to be quite light and usable.
<Jucato> intelikey: what for?
<Jucato> !info blackbox | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: blackbox: Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 768 kB
<intelikey> Jucato cause that needs a few usable apps added.   "bbappconf bbconf bbkeys bbmail bbpager bbppp bbrun bbsload bbtime blackbox blackbox-themes
<Jucato> ah I see....
<intelikey> maybe not the full list but the bbrun and *conf would be nice
<intelikey> and a xfe xfw pair maybe
<intelikey> errr xfm
<intelikey> turn the w over...
<c0nv1ct> hmm, now i wanna install fluxbox and blackbox
<c0nv1ct> i've only used fluxbox on knoppix STD
<intelikey> that would give it a filemanager an editor a command interface and some config apps.
<intelikey> maybe a elinks for the web browser ???
<intelikey> that would pretty much get a fellow started.
<compilerwriter> OK I have this issue of only one display manager can run at a time, unless, of course I want to run two display managers.  Which is better kdm or gdm?
<c0nv1ct> gdm
<c0nv1ct> afaik, gdm is best when running multiple DEs
<Jucato> c0nv1ct: except when you will be running KDE
<c0nv1ct> gdm works for kde just fine
<intelikey> blackbox bbappconf bbconf bbmail xfe xfm elinks  bbppp bbrun    there ya go. that's a usable gui+apps list.
<c0nv1ct> i had gnome, kde and xfce4 all working fine from GDM
<Jucato> c0nv1ct: if you start KDE from GDM, you won't have a direct Shutdown/Restart option. just logout/end sessoin
<intelikey> oh and     meun   ^ don't forget that.
<Jucato> session*
<Jucato> goes the same if you use KDM and start GNOME
<c0nv1ct> Jucato: really? i never noticed that
<Jucato> you never shutdown w/o logging out?
* intelikey doesn't like questions when logging out...
<c0nv1ct> i dont remember it being missing, i'm sure i shutdown or rebooted from inside KDE
<Jucato> intelikey: there are other, more direct ways to logout
<intelikey> Jucato i never logout to shutdown
<compilerwriter> I must be running gdm then.  I don't have a direct shutdown.
<compilerwriter> I am currently in kde though.
<c0nv1ct> i guess, when i usually need to reboot, i've been working in a console, so i just init 6
<intelikey> compilerwriter it's configurable also.  can be set to ask or simply logout.
<waylandbill> both gdm and kdm work fine for whichever de you are going to run. It's really personal choice and what libraries you're normally going to use.
<compilerwriter> I almost never shut down anyway.
<Jucato> waylandbill: except, like I said, when it comes to shutting down/restarting
<Jucato> c0nv1ct: does init 6 initiate the proper session processes when rebooting?
<waylandbill> push the power button :)
<c0nv1ct> Jucato: i doubt it, it just kills everything
<intelikey> ok.  now let me put my $.02 in.    gdm is same, but kdm is insane; using /root for a temp dir.
<Jucato> c0nv1ct: ah.. baaaaad  :D
<Jucato> intelikey: what does?
<Jucato> kdm use /root for a temp dir?
<intelikey> Jucato kdm
<intelikey> yes
<compilerwriter> So since I most often use kde it would make sense  then to use kdm as my dm?
<Jucato> intelikey: how do you check?
<intelikey> i've been telling you folks that for a long time.   rm /root and reset X
<waylandbill> I don't see anything that looks like temp files in /root with "ls -al"
<c0nv1ct> waylandbill: i'm looking too, and dont see anything
<Jucato> ok I'll try that later. can't restart X right now. but afaik, it doesn't do that here...
<c0nv1ct> anything that looks like temp stuff anyway
<Jucato>  /root is empty...
<intelikey> waylandbill they are in root/.blah/
<intelikey> enturpret blah
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> ok there
<waylandbill> of course they'd be in .xxx   or I'd of skipped the -al
<Jucato> but are you sure it's kdm doing this?
* intelikey ranted about that for a month  and no one cared.... now it's a big deal...
<intelikey> yes it's kdm
<Jucato> fine
<Jucato> everybody: don't care again
<compilerwriter> intelikey Is there a security issue with using /root as temp? What makes this bad practice?  Please don't beat me too much about the head yet, Genii hasn't brought the coffee.
<c0nv1ct> i never go into /root anyway, i dont care :)
<intelikey> compilerwriter in my openion yes.  but it is debatable.
<waylandbill> I was going to dig down into /root/.kde but maybe I don't care to anymore. ;)
<c0nv1ct> only to make some nifty bash aliases, thats about it
<intelikey> c0nv1ct every time you issue kdesu or sudo you go into root
<c0nv1ct> not into "/root"
<intelikey> where do yu think root lives ?
<c0nv1ct> when i use sudo, it leaves its home :)
<intelikey> sudo -i does
<waylandbill> the things in /root/.kde are symlinks to /var/tmp
<c0nv1ct> so its home has no real use to me
<c0nv1ct> well yeah, but how often do you really need to use sudo -i?
<intelikey> waylandbill what version ?
<Jucato> ditto
<waylandbill> edgy
<Jucato> symlinks to /var and /tmp
<intelikey> c0nv1ct do you ever sudo su ?
<c0nv1ct> rarely
<c0nv1ct> only if i have a ton of commands to run as root
<Jucato> of course, there are some configs and app settings in there too
<Jucato> but that's only normal when you use kdesu/sudo w/ a KDE app
<intelikey> then they have "fixed" it in some degree... but it still shouldn't be even touching the adminstrator account's home dir.
<Jucato> for example, kdesu kate
<compilerwriter> Jucato that I have done.
<intelikey> in dapper they were not "are not" symlinks.
<intelikey> so i still say kdm is insane, for accessing /root   never should happen.
<compilerwriter> I think I shall err on the side of caution and use gdm
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<waylandbill> intelikey: you thinking any persistent configuration it needs should be under /etc? I could agree with that.
* mode/#kubuntu [-t]  by Riddell
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | please test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | KDE 3.5.6 out | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<intelikey> there are a thousand ways they could have done better than that...
<Riddell> ** topic diff  please test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<nosrednaekim> ummmm does that mean we can only talk aboutthat?
<waylandbill> :)
<intelikey>  /etc or /etc/kdm/ would have be standard.   there are always /usr/share/kdm /usr/lib/kdm and a lot of other places they could have went and been "within the norm"
<intelikey> s7be7been7
<nosrednaekim> isn't that sort of thing defined in LSB?
<intelikey> where it does make a "real" differance is on a box that security is essential and the root account is used.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim yes.
<nosrednaekim> ahh.... so the location of the kdm files doesn't follow LSB?
<intelikey> also Jucato compilerwriter waylandbill anyone else concerned,  ls -ld /root   is it readable to anyone besides root ?
<intelikey> i have    d--------- 2 root root 4096 Mar  8 04:58 /root
<intelikey> what have ye ?
<c0nv1ct> drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 2007-03-14 04:31 /root
<nosrednaekim> drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 2007-03-13 13:18 /root
<intelikey> world readable
<waylandbill> drwxr-xr-x
<c0nv1ct> yep
<intelikey> heh
<compilerwriter> drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2007-03-14 07:05 /root
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: thats not a security issue is it?
<intelikey> world readable all the way around.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim absolutely.
<intelikey> but not in ubuntu it seems.
<waylandbill> any file in there that would be of value wouldn't be world readable
<c0nv1ct> what exactly in /root is so sensitive that it cant be read?
<nosrednaekim> waylandbill: like what is so secret about /root?
<nosrednaekim> there really isn'e even anything in there
<c0nv1ct> its just a home directory
<intelikey> what in a users account is sensitive ?     /root is an accounts home.  "the" adminestrators account. to be exact.
<LycanNYC-work> so im trying to remove gdm and now openoffice wants to go too how do i stoppopen from going
<waylandbill> if there was something put in there that shouldn't be read, it would have been set to uo-r
<nosrednaekim> drwxrwx--- 109 michael michael 4096 2007-03-14 07:41 /home/michael
<nosrednaekim> ^^now is that insecure for a home directory?
<intelikey> waylandbill then why have permissions on dirs ?
<waylandbill> then why have permissions on files?
<c0nv1ct> then why put something in /root? lol
<intelikey> sudo find / -type d -exec chmod 777 '{}' \;
<intelikey> if you want to play lets play...
<nosrednaekim> wait... doesn't that find all files and modify their permissions?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim no only dirs.  but don't run it.
<intelikey> it will break all kinds o things
<c0nv1ct> lol yeah, i wouldnt
<waylandbill> the fact that the dir is o-w makes it that only root is going to put a file in there that can be read and as such, if it was important would also remove the ability to read if needed.
<c0nv1ct> or if it was really important, it would be encrypted
<nosrednaekim> thats what I thought....
<intelikey> nosrednaekim as touching your home dir.  only slightly.  should remove write access for group unless it's absolutely needed.
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: I'm the only member of my group
<intelikey> then should remove all access to the group
<nosrednaekim> but, yeah.i'll do that
<nosrednaekim> ok...I just gave the group just read, just incase I add someone to my group for some reason
<intelikey> waylandbill as to your last comment.  then why is kdm writing to it ?
<intelikey> and that's my point    ^
<waylandbill> intelikey: it's writing to it yes, but in a subdir of drwx------, noone but root is going to read that
<robnyc_> hello
<robnyc_> how do i re-configure my display manager to kdm instead of gdm
<intelikey> shouldn't be touching /root at all.   and what is in the subdir is in /tmp  and or /var/tmp   so why is it going through /root to get there  ?
<c0nv1ct> robnyc_: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<waylandbill> I do agree the /root should be not world readable. but if the system needed to be that secure, wouldn't the umask set for new files restrict reading by others anyway?
<smile> hello linux people :-)
<intelikey> waylandbill i confessed first of all.  it's only of a minute "security" issue.   but the fact that kdm which users access all the time is writing in what is "supposed to be" the highest security dir on the system is not acceptable to me.
<c0nv1ct> dear god, its smile
* c0nv1ct flees
<nosrednaekim> smile:-P
<smile> c0nv1ct: ooh it's u !! .. how r u ?
<c0nv1ct> good man, you?
<smile> nosrednaekim: hi !
<waylandbill> intelikey: it's debatable if /root is of any more priority than /etc is.
<intelikey> not in most distros.
<smile> anyone have a idea how to install BEWAN udb adsl on Edgy or Feizy ????? ... it works fine on Dapper !
<c0nv1ct> i dont even know what that is smile, sorry :)
<smile> c0nv1ct: a ADSL modem .. i found a tutorial says that it's supported by Edgy
<intelikey> ln linux in general; /root is not group or user accessable but /etc has to be.  there are files that users must read in /etc/
<intelikey> pardon  group or world ^
<waylandbill> intelikey: but the ones they should not, they cannot.
<intelikey> correct.  but the whole dir /root is "normally" off limits.
<intelikey> and the files that users can not read in /etc/ they can still see.... what if file name was important for some reason....   but i'm finished on that topic.
<waylandbill> yeah. I agree. I always assumed it was until you pointed it out. Shows how much I even acknowledge /root even exists. :-)
<intelikey> also shows how much you though you knew about your own system....
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: do you even need a /root with sudo?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim yes
<nosrednaekim> although i'm not dleteing it cause I enabled root log in
<nosrednaekim> ok
<intelikey> root's home doesn't have to be /root you know.  just like user home doesn't have to be in /home....
<intelikey> but that's highly non-standard.
<nosrednaekim> yeah....I noticed that, I also read that home directories USED to be in /usr (thats back with UNIX)
<waylandbill> still is... freebsd puts em in /usr
<nosrednaekim> waylandbill: they just have to do things differently don't they?:-P
<intelikey> yeah but location does not make safe,  anyone could cat /etc/passwd and see where you live...
<intelikey> nosrednaekim no nothing changes just because your home is non-standard
<waylandbill> they did it because / was a small parition and /usr was a big one.
<waylandbill> or many times another drive.
<intelikey> time was when / could be on a floppy disk and /usr and /var on an hd
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: I know....
<waylandbill> intelikey: not too long ago in the grand scheme of things. :-)
<intelikey> indeed
<capcom> does someone know when in april feisty will be released? predicted in early, middle or late april?
<{slacky}> someone knows where is the packet for "xmllint"... I'm trying to compile kdebase4
<intelikey> i also take issue with the fact that dpkg doesn't live in /sbin   that may not be lsb compliant either but i have never really persuid that.
<intelikey> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<intelikey> see the links for the schedual
<capcom> thanx
<intelikey> {slacky} maybe   libxml2-utils - XML utilities
<intelikey> not sure.
<{slacky}> ok found
<{slacky}> Feisty Fawn is ready to be released?
<smile> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheelp .. i cant find the option " find " in the "tools" menu in konqueror !!!
<{slacky}> end of april?
<nosrednaekim> capcom: I heard april 19
<intelikey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<smile> nosrednaekim: what's new in Feisty ?
<nosrednaekim> smile: its in edit
<{slacky}> yes 19th april
<smile> nosrednaekim: no .. i cant find it .. it's in tools ( outil in franch )
<capcom> nosrednaekim: ok, thanks.
<nosrednaekim> did you load the kubuntu web browser profile?
<smile> nosrednaekim: i mean " search a file "
<intelikey>  April 12th  is the release date  but they will still be working on  i18's  until the 19th
<nosrednaekim> search for a file or search within an opened page?
<nosrednaekim> working on what?
<{slacky}> mmm will we have xorg 7.2 and beryl?
<intelikey> i18
<nosrednaekim> whats that?
<intelikey> language packs.
<nosrednaekim> ahh I getcha
<{slacky}> configuration of the 3D effect... without we have to read howtos? :)
<nosrednaekim> 7.2....I think that was on the list...not sure
<nosrednaekim> {slacky}: thats not happening
<{slacky}> :(
<intelikey>    21   March 22nd      /!\ BetaRelease
<nosrednaekim> yeah..I'm getting the first beta
* intelikey doesn't expect to ever see feisty or edgy or breezy....
<nosrednaekim> huh?
<nosrednaekim> you running dapper or something?
<intelikey> yeah
<capcom> what comes after feisty? g.... ?
<nosrednaekim> loser...;)
<nosrednaekim> giddy giraffe...
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<capcom> hihi
<intelikey> !lts | nosrednaekim
<ubotu> nosrednaekim: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<capcom> gnomish gnu ;)
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: I was kidding..
<nosrednaekim> capcom: I like it!!
<nosrednaekim> except unfortunately kubuntu would have to use the same name
<intelikey> what's a "gu new" ?
<intelikey> and how do you distinguish a gnomish one from otheres ?
<nosrednaekim> a gnomish one is smaller... and it all brown and ugly
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<intelikey> lol
<waylandbill> :)
<intelikey> but you still didn't tell me what a gnu was ?
<waylandbill> it's similar to a yak
<nosrednaekim> a gnu is a ox-like animal tht lives in africa
<intelikey> <sp!> gnu
<enry> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi
<intelikey> large South African antelopes of the genus Catoblephas
<intelikey> i didn't know tha
<{slacky}> will be possible in the next release to choose ReiserFS when installing Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> I wouldn't so much call them antelopes... but i'll leave that up to the topologists and zoologista
<nosrednaekim> {slacky}: don't you need the alternate CD for that?
<{slacky}> nosrednaekim: alternate?
<c0nv1ct> yeah, cant you use ReiserFS with edgy?
<Jucato> {slacky}: the ALternate Install CD. afaik it has an option for reiserfs..
<c0nv1ct> thats what i thought
<intelikey> if they use gnomish gnu will that prevent them using wolly wildebeest ?
<nosrednaekim> yeah....
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: thats along way in the future!!
<intelikey> same anamil tho  :)
<nosrednaekim> by that time everyone will have forgotten the gnu
<nosrednaekim> yes...
<nosrednaekim> I' rather have a gnu
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<intelikey> so is that emacs goat supposed to actually be a wildebeest ?
<intelikey> a gnu ?
<waylandbill> yes.
<waylandbill> because the gnu emacs project is part of the gnu system.
<waylandbill> and I didn't think it looked like a goat.
<nosrednaekim> to somebody who didn't know what a gnu was or looked like, it would...:)
<intelikey> the gnu gorgon
<smile> can i have virs in my Linux ??
<intelikey> virus ?
<Jucato> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<smile> intelikey: yes !!
<intelikey> you can if you can find one....  there have been a few.   like 5   i think
<intelikey> in the whole history of linux
<smile> intelikey: really !! i think linux cant run virus !
<nosrednaekim> the latest was fixed within 24 hours
<intelikey> smile like i said "if you can find one"
<mcx> hmm
<Tinuva> maybe only 5 viruses, but lotsa exploits
<smile> intelikey: linux can't be affected with a virus or a trojan my friend :-p
<intelikey> Tinuva yeah  almost rivals M$ in that field
<intelikey> smile that's not true.
<Tinuva> of coarse linux can be affected by virus;s
<Tinuva> it just needs a dumb user constantly on the root account
<nosrednaekim> yep...
<smile> Tinuva: explain more plz !!
<intelikey> and the virus needs to be adepted for linux to some degree
<Tinuva> yes the virus has to target linux thats obvious
<Tinuva> problem is, more users use windows so why write a virus for linux if it wont really spread
<smile> Tinuva: every process needs to be compiled first and have to permission .. so IF  U R not ROOT .. u r SAFE !!!!
<||arifaX> what upgrade is this ? "a new version of kubuntu is available do you want to upgrade?" is this feisty??
<nosrednaekim> fiesty alpha 5, yes
<nosrednaekim> unless you like living on the bleeding edge, and this isn't your primary computer, don't do it
<smile> Tinuva: Linux desktop will kill Micsft in few years for many reasons
<smile> Tinuva: like security reason and the free open source
<smile> Tinuva: i mean the price too $$$$
<Tinuva> smile, we will see
<Tinuva> i like linux, have many hopes for it
<Tinuva> but windows still has the games
<waylandbill> i think the free in freedom will be it's success, not free as in no cost.
<smile> Tinuva: stop saying bullshit ..
<Tinuva> dude, ive been using linux since i was 8 years old
<smile> Tinuva: windows is spread now bekoz is easy to use !!!
<Tinuva> i think im a realist though
<Tinuva> anyways gtg
<smile> Tinuva: but Linux & UNIX were just for pro .. but now they r making things easier ..
<waylandbill> windows is spread because it was forced onto many systems. people would've used anything else if windows wasn't there.
<smile> Tinuva: Windows is developped by Miscrosoft Staff ( 2000 worker ) ... Linux is developped by all the world .. me .. and you !!! So ?? :-p
<aimee> hey, I got a problem with kubuntu 6.10 i386
<aimee> this is a sound problem
<c0nv1ct> how sound is it?
<smile> waylandbill: dont forget that .. user r afraid to try a new thing .. but if they try linux .. they will fall in love & kick Windows out ;-)
<smile> waylandbill: like me .. and you maybe
<aimee> c0nv1ct, I couldn't hear anything when kubuntu start although amarok play fine
<smile> aimee: check notification System
<nosrednaekim> aimee: I don't hear the startup sounds wither
<waylandbill> I already don't have windows. If I need it, I use a remote session on a co-worker's computer. :-)
<aimee> no, mplayer, kplayer noatun and kmplayer didn't work
<||arifaX> nosrednaekim: why does this update come over regular updates when it is beta?
<smile> aimee: run " kcontrol " and check Sound and multimedia --> system notification
<aimee> but why Mplayer, and noatun didn't work
<aimee> I don't know, mplayer connected to arts but i could hear no sound
<nosrednaekim> ||arifaX: IDK...
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<||arifaX> nosrednaekim: or is it just a question if I like to beta-test. I got this after the todays updates were installed
<nosrednaekim> yeah...thats basically it.... but they should word it better...
<smile> soooooooooooooooooooooo sory .. Linux can have virus .. but not serious http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<aimee> I'm sure arts running, ubotu, but in sound system I couldn't hear sound test too
<waylandbill> i don't think there was enough o's
<nosrednaekim> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<just-this-time> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<waylandbill> hehe. is the question of connecting via dialup a rhetoric question? ;-)
<just-this-time> waylandbill: /
<just-this-time> ?
<just-this-time> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<waylandbill> just-this-time: was just thinking out loud
<eilker> !keylogger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keylogger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !lkl
<ubotu> lkl: userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<nosrednaekim> sweet!!
<eilker> :) ?
<nosrednaekim> wish I could get it for AMD64
<eilker> only x86...
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<eilker> nosrednaekim> http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net
<nosrednaekim> python! ooohhh I can use this
<bentob0x> when you mount a network share, do you have to specify the character set to use to preserve accents and stuff?
<leiar> I'm installing kubuntu on the teacher's laptops, with dualboot. It works fine, but this laptop has got a swtich to turn on and of the wireless NC. Anybodu who knows how to set this to default ON?
<nosrednaekim> only for windows.....
<nosrednaekim> leiar: is it a hardware or software switch?
<leiar> nosrednaekim: hardware
<leiar> I'm installing kubuntu on the teacher's laptops, with dualboot. It works fine, but this laptop has got a swtich to turn on and of the wireless NC. Anybodu who knows how to set this to default ON?
<nosrednaekim> leiar: then why do you need a "default" hardware is either on or its off...
<waylandbill> is it a switch or a push button?
<leiar> waylandbill: a push button
<nosrednaekim> ahh..and does it "click" or is it a spring?
<c0nv1ct> leiar: have you checked the bios for a setting for that?
<leiar> in fact. I can't enable it at all by pushing this button
<leiar> c0nv1ct: good idea
<c0nv1ct> it could be software controlled though, which would suck
<waylandbill> or is it just a push button that closes a gate
<waylandbill> this one simply sends a signal to the nic card and toggles the state that way. it does store the last state which is nice. :-)
<nosrednaekim>  mine is software controlled through ACPI, thankfully i'm using Ndiswrapper and the windows driver can actually handle the software switch!!
<nosrednaekim> :)
<waylandbill> nosrednaekim: that's probably how this one works too.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... funny thing is, I have a bluetooth switch (but not bluetooth) and it sends an ACPI signal also a which I can use(I just have to figure out how)
<c0nv1ct> i bet thats how leiar's laptop wireless button works
<nosrednaekim> yeah/...
<c0nv1ct> i doubt it'll be easy to get to function in linux
<nosrednaekim> its pretty hard.... but ussually, as long as you don't touch the button, its ok..
<Lamington> hey folks
<Lamington> I'd like to run a Tremulous server all the time
<Lamington> How do I do that and switch between that and my KDE desktop nice and easy ?
<c0nv1ct> Lamington: i used to use 'screen' to run servers in the background like that
<Lamington> screen ?
<c0nv1ct> Lamington: or you can just run it in one of your ttys, like alt-f2 through f6
<c0nv1ct> then just alt-f7 to get back to KDe
<just-this-time> \o
<Lamington> yes I tried that but Tremulous wont start up for some reason
<just-this-time> where is modem lights applet ?
<c0nv1ct> Lamington: what error did you get?
<Lamington> err I'd have to try it again
<Lamington> cause I dont remember exactnly :P
<mdtyke> Hey.  Ive not moved long from Windows.  Is there an FTP client, like CuteFTP that'll allow me to remotely edit files (eg: .html, .php) etc
<Lamington> just a sec
<mdtyke> I really like this KFTPGrabber, but it seems to be lacking the Edit feature
<c0nv1ct> unless it has to run in X, it should work like that
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: konqueror works for that
<nosrednaekim> mdtyke: konquror?
<nosrednaekim> *konqueror
<mdtyke> Hmm
<c0nv1ct> tremulous looks kinda interesting, i've never played it
<c0nv1ct> are the graphics any good?
<just-this-time> mstyke prefer ssh
<just-this-time> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Lamington> tremulous uses the quake3 engine
<c0nv1ct> ah, then thats not bad
<c0nv1ct> i'm gonna install it :D
<Lamington> :)
<Lamington> its alot of fun
<c0nv1ct> is it multiplayer only?
<Lamington> yes
<mdtyke> Well, why I liked CuteFTP was the fact I could just right click>Edit, and not have to open other programs
<mdtyke> with Konqueror, I still have to go and open Kate to be able to do that
<c0nv1ct> whats wrong with opening kate/
<Lamington> ok I have something wierd happening here that has nothing to do with tremulous
<Lamington> nevermind
<mdtyke> Nothing is.. but I do a lot of editing, so it's just a lot of extra hassel
<Lamington> I'll sort that out
<mdtyke> having to open other programs etc
<c0nv1ct> Lamington: are there bots so i can learn without hopping into a server?
<Lamington> no bots sorry
<mdtyke> If you've used CuteFTP, you'll see the advantages of simple editing
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: i've used cuteftp, but you know you can just keep kate open
<Lamington> you can run your own server though and run around in it building things and stuff by yourself :P
<c0nv1ct> kate can handle more than 1 file in the same instance
<mdtyke> I know c0nv1ct.. but its just annoying then having two programs, as opposed to one
<mdtyke> supposedly KFTPGrabber (which is great) can view/edit remote files, but for the life of me I've never seen how
<nosrednaekim> mdtyke: I think you can just browse the remote folder in kate...
<mdtyke> I do like Kate.. I just wish it would do what I want it to do, which is have a button to compile java :P
<mdtyke> The Java Editors Ive seen for Linux have to be the ugliest, sluggish..est things Ive ever seen in my life
<mdtyke> I'm used to doing stuff in Textpad for windows.. which is essentially Kate with a button running a tool (like Kate's external tools) that compiles Java
<mdtyke> I have my Kate compiling, but it opens a Konsole window.. I was trying to figure out how I could get the external tool I made to call the embedded terminal, but I couldnt do it
<mdtyke> as considering it's there, it would be much handier, than having windows popping up all over the place, just to test something
<Lamington> I think I might go play Tremulous now :P
<Lamington> If you see me online playing tremulous I go by the nick 'kubuntumatic'
<Lamington> :P
* Lamington is away
<nosrednaekim> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Jucato> !away > Lamington|away
* Lamington|away is back.
<Lamington> eh ?
<Lamington> whats this ?
<Jucato> Lamington: please turn off your public away messages
<Lamington> You realise you are complaining about a default setting in Konversation ?
<Hobbsee> Lamington: it's not the default, trust me.
<Jucato> it is not a default setting in Kubuntu's Konversation
<Lamington> I havent changed it
<Jucato> it is also not a default setting in Konversation (the maintainer has made sure of that)
<schmakk> anyone happen to have a solution to the fan spinning at 100% on ati cards with binary driver?
<just-this-time> how to test modem /dev/modem ?
<Lamington> What is the problem ?
<eilker> nosrednaekim>: this works    http://distrojockey.com/2005/ultimate-linux-keylogger-uberkey.190.linux
<just-this-time> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Jucato> Lamington: see what the bot has said
<Jucato> simply turn it off and everything will be fine
<nosrednaekim> eilker: thanx
<eilker> !clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<eilker> !firestarter > eilker
<leiar> lost connection, back again
<leiar> how do i add a user to the sudoers group?
<Lamington|away> that didnt work
<leiar> I can't remember setting any root password when installing kubuntu..
<c0nv1ct> leiar: visudo
<c0nv1ct> leiar: there is no root password by default
<eilker> leiar: from system settings too
<eilker> people do u use guarddog and clamav ? is it necessary ?
<c0nv1ct> clamav isnt really, but i like to have a firewall
<c0nv1ct> i didnt like guarddog, i have a nice script
<Lamington|away> Hows that ?
<c0nv1ct> eh?
<Jucato> Lamington|away: perfect
<eilker> it doesnt seem to be easy to cofgre iptable , does it ?
<Lamington|away> Good I'm glad we're all happy now
<Jucato> Lamington|away: you turned it off right?
<c0nv1ct> not exactly eilker
<Lamington|away> I had to find it first
<Jucato> you could have asked :)
* Jucato was itching to tell where it was
<c0nv1ct> iptables gets pretty complicated, but just to create simple rules to block ports isnt too hard
<Lamington|away> Well I found it
<knubbe> since a while, if i leave my computer and then comes back after 15 minutes, kde freezes itself
<knubbe> is this a known problem?
<nosrednaekim> and what hppens when you move the mouse?
<Jucato> knubbe: um.. no..
<Hobbsee> knubbe: openGL screensaver?
<eilker> c0nv1ct>: does your iptables configration hold in a file ?
<knubbe> i had my firefox window opened. i coulf refresh it (using F5)  but i couldnt switch application, click the "kde button" ..
<knubbe> Jucato: ok.
<c0nv1ct> eilker: yes, its a script that is executed at boot, iptables doesnt remember anything
<knubbe> Hobbsee: ill have a look. one sec.
<knubbe> Hobbsee: yes! "Rotation (GL)"
<eilker> c0nv1ct> may i see your script ? or may i use it too ?
<knubbe> Hobbsee: is something wrong with opengl since the last kernel upgrade last week?
<c0nv1ct> eilker: its arno-iptables-firewall, you can find it in the repos
<eilker> c0nv1ct> thanx let me try
<Hobbsee> knubbe: did this only start last week?
<c0nv1ct> you have to edit the .conf file, to allow incoming ports
<knubbe> Hobbsee: im not sure when it started, ive been using another computer lately.
<knubbe> Hobbsee: but i know it used to work
<nosrednaekim> knubbe: did you have any form of binary video driver installed?
<nosrednaekim> because kernel updates sometime mess those up
<knubbe> nosrednaekim: yes! i upgraded w32codecs last week. that might be it?
<just-this-time>  - /dev/ttys0 ok
<nosrednaekim> knubbe: did you upgrade the kernel?
<nosrednaekim> lately...
<just-this-time> how do I point /dev/modem to /dev/ttys0
<TheInfinity> perhaps here also the question - how can i update the kernel without network access?
<knubbe> knubbe: yes. i upgraded via repos quite recently.
<knubbe> nosrednaekim: yes. i upgraded via repos quite recently.
<nosrednaekim> ok, did you have the binary nvidia or binary ati drivers installed?
<c0nv1ct> damnit, vmware workstation doesnt like my new kernel
<nosrednaekim> !language | c0nv1ct
<ubotu> c0nv1ct: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<c0nv1ct> it wont build the kernel module
<c0nv1ct> damnit is not profanity :)
<Jucato> c0nv1ct: you will have to rerun the install/config script
<c0nv1ct> according to the FCC atleast
<knubbe> nosrednaekim: im not sure really. i did apt-get upgrade / dist-upgrade, and noticed the kernel was being upgraded. but i didnt spot any nvidia/ati upgrades. im using a intel-chipset though (didnt note any upgrades for that one either)
<c0nv1ct> Jucato: thats what i am doing, it fails to build the module, i get a few errors
<Jucato> c0nv1ct: you also need to have the kernel headers and/or restricted modules for that specific kernel version
<nosrednaekim> oh ok... if its an intel, no worry about binary drivers
<c0nv1ct> Jucato: i got the headers, not sure about restricted modules though
<nosrednaekim> do a glxinfo pls, and see if you have direct rendering
<nosrednaekim> knubbe: do you have an nvidia or ati card in that computer?
<knubbe> nosrednaekim: No, intel. (xorg.conf: Driver "i810")
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<nosrednaekim> knubbe: did you run "glxinfo"?
<knubbe> nosrednaekim: yes, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10341/
<mdtyke> I wonder will iTunes ever make a Linux version :(
<fuel> mdtyke: i dont think they will :(
<mdtyke> Silly Apple.. and I love them otherwise\
<fuel> mdtyke: its not that they are silly , rather there are many reasons , first linux/ipod base is small , so they dont want to waste money maintaining linux version
<fuel> second codec problems associated with linux
<Yeason> I'm fiddling around with the new Herd 5 release and trying to get Beryl working but I get the error "The composite Manger has crashed twice within a minute..." and it wont start, anyone know what's up?
<Jucato> Yeason: have you enabled the Composite extension in your xorg.conf
<Yeason> I tried that and it broke X, I couldn't get back in at all
<Yeason> I might have done it wrong tho
<nosrednaekim> knubbe: ummm  don't do the grep just run glxinfo and look at the first 3-4 lines
<fuel> Yeason: alt+f2 -> type kompmgr
<Yeason> fuel: was something supposed to happen?
<fuel> Yeason: :D
<knubbe> nosrednaekim: this is the complete: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10343/
<Yeason> Jucato: can you give me a link/copy of what's supposed to go in the conf file so I can make sure I set it up right
<nosrednaekim> ok...you have direct rendering...
<mdtyke> Silly question, but how do I receive a fax with Linux
<Yeason> this might be a stupid question... do I need xgl installed for beryl to be happy?
<mdtyke> nothing came up in Repo for Fax
<nosrednaekim> Yeason: not if you have a Nvidia or Intell
<Yeason> damn... that would've made it so much easier
<mdtyke> oh actually nevermind.. for some reason my Adept lost all the lists
<mdtyke> went from 20k to 1.2k lol
<kishore> friends i am having issues with bluetooth pairing
<kishore> always get the response that it failed!
<kishore> can anyone help?
<nosrednaekim> kishore: try over at #ubuntu
<kishore> i use kubuntu.. but ok ill check there
<kishore> thanks
<nosrednaekim> yeah, there are more people over there to help you
<c0nv1ct> unless its a KDE specific issue, ubuntu will be a better source for support
<nosrednaekim> I always ask for support here first tho... cause ubuntu  is SOOO busy
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<kishore> looks to be so...
<waylandbill> nosrednaekim: that's not the reason. You just like to talk to us. :-P
<Yeason> I'm not sure if this is an improvement: I no longer get the crash message, but I still don't have the cube or anything
<mdtyke> I found sort of what I was looking for.  Geany
<nosrednaekim> ahh true... kde users are just so much more intelligent and nice..;)
<fuel> kde rocks!
<mdtyke> It's for Gnome though, but it works in KDE.  I just dont like those stupid Gnome file browser things lol
<mdtyke> If I could find an equivalent to Geany that's KDE based, I'dbe a very happy man today
<fuel> !geany
<ubotu> geany: A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (edgy), package size 1076 kB, installed size 3664 kB
<Yeason> lol... *makes mental note* helps to choose beryl as your window manager
<mdtyke> It's like Textpad
<mdtyke> Just Gnome based =(
<|GaiJin|> stupid question... I have gotten my hands on a AMD 64 prosessor, and a motherboard that fits it.... I want to be using linux, but I have experienced that spme things just ain't compatible with 64-bit... like the w32codecs, and opera... is it better to run i386 install or do I have to run amd64 install??
<nosrednaekim> Yeason: ahhh yes...thatr...
<nosrednaekim> you don't have to run 64 bit
<nosrednaekim> w32 codecs are available for 64 bit however...
<nosrednaekim> (at least in my experience)
<|GaiJin|> thought you have to cdhroot or something
<c0nv1ct> |GaiJin|: do you have a specific need to run a 64bit OS?
<johannes> hola amigos
<johannes> tengo una consulta
<c0nv1ct> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<johannes> no puedo instalar amsn en mi ordenador
<|GaiJin|> c0nv1ct: no... not really....
<nosrednaekim> johannes: adios!!
<c0nv1ct> |GaiJin|: then i wouldn't run it, use a 32bit version
<|GaiJin|> but if I have the system for it... why shouldn't??
<nosrednaekim> |GaiJin|: cause it is a bit of a pain... but hey if you want to(like me) its very nice..
<|GaiJin|> or to put it another way... why would anyone NEED to run a 64-bit system??
<c0nv1ct> if they have more than 4gb of ram?
<nosrednaekim> |GaiJin|: good question.... small performace increase mostly
<c0nv1ct> 64bit is mainly for accessing huge amounts of memory
<|GaiJin|> k....
<|GaiJin|> then... no I have no need for it t all...
<mdtyke> !ga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mdtyke> :( NO Gaeilge
<Uranboy> Hi! I've installed kubuntu 6.10 on ASUS A6M, but I can't install the NVIDIA driver. After NVIDIA installation the KDE collapsed every time. Can you help? Thanks! :)
<mdtyke> hehe.. collapsed
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: did you install the nvidia drivers from the repositories?
<Uranboy> Yes, I tried, but after restart it shows a big grey screen... and nothing else.
<nosrednaekim> ahh.... can you kill the X server?
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+alt+bkspce?
<Uranboy> Ctrl+alt+backspace: black screenshot flashed, and gray again.
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+alt+f2 work?
<Uranboy> ctrl+alt+F2: like the bckspace combo. :(
<nosrednaekim> hmmm...it doesn't give you a text login windows?
<nosrednaekim> *window
<fuel> its ctrl+alt+shift+bksp
<nosrednaekim> shift?
<fuel> yes
<Uranboy> Nothing
<nosrednaekim> never heard that one...is it just for nvidias?
<Jucato> ??
<Uranboy> It's the 3. installation today, everything is ok, but the nvidia driver confused  my life.
<fuel> Jucato: greetings!
<Jucato> hi fuel!
<nosrednaekim> fuel: what does ctrl+alt+shift+bkspce do?
<Uranboy> With suse 10.2 nvidia works cool, there was another problems, so I changed to kubuntu.
<fuel> nosrednaekim: kills x server
<Uranboy> Nosrednaekim: nothing
<nosrednaekim> fuel: permanantly?
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: did you try ctrl+alt+space+bkspace?
<fuel> nosrednaekim: permanently ? it kills your session and you end up with kdm or gdm
<Jucato> fuel: Ctrl+Alt+**Shift**+Backspace?
<Uranboy> nos: tried. nothing.
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. sorry... whoops/./
<fuel> Jucato: yeah , i might be wrong as usual
<wimpies> I want to add a printer but the 'add' wizard does not show my parallel port as a selectable option (only SMB and OTHER)
<Uranboy> With shift also nothing. Do I install again?
<Admiral_Chicago> fuel: no offense but Jucato is probably right
<nosrednaekim> fuel: oh... thats what ctrl+alt+bakspce does too
<Jucato> heh Admiral_Chicago I haven't said anything yet :D
<nosrednaekim> but you are still probably right..lol
<nosrednaekim> :-P
* Admiral_Chicago waves
<Jucato> :)
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: boot into recovery mode
* Jucato waves back to Admiral_Chicago
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Trying
<nosrednaekim> Bye all, have to go..
<Uranboy> Recovery mode: stopped at half.
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: bye
<Uranboy> May help, if I start the live CD?
<fuel> Jucato: well that works though
<fuel> :D
<slow-motion> hallo
<sound_fx> Does Knode work with newsgroups that I have to SSL into?
<f00> hello people
<sound_fx> hi
<f00> I come from debian and I'm used to stable/testing/unstable releases. Is ubuntu using the same method?
<xBill> i guess so
<abattoir> !release | f00
<ubotu> f00: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<f00> so there's no "unstable release" in parallel with the official one, and with latest and unstable software releases
<f00> I ask this because ubuntu speaks about "releases" everywhere, but never tells there is one single at any time
<f00> while this way is popular among distros
<enry> hi!
<PhinnFort> how can i clean out old kernels?
<PhinnFort> i tried to just "aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic", but it tried to remove my current headers
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks , PC Mag , finally begrudgingly calls (K)Ubuntu a "good OS" ...heh  :)
<BluesKaj> anyone here subscribe to Linux Journal ?
<matthias> hi
<matthias> i have a big problem
<matthias> a really big problem
<matthias> i cant update my kubuntu-desktop package
<matthias> because cupsys cant get configured
<matthias> and my second big problem is
<pacman> Anyone know what the latest version of Java is that will work with Kubuntu
<swanfl> 1.4.2
<matthias> euhm
<matthias> console-setup
<matthias> cant configure either
<swanfl> the others cause major problems with apps, including frostwire and firefox'
<matthias> can i fix this
<PhinnFort> console-setup won't work here either
<PhinnFort>  /update
<matthias> and x11-common?
<PhinnFort> i think it works now
<matthias> what works now?
<PhinnFort> try to run "dpkg --configure -a"
<PhinnFort> x11-common
<PhinnFort> after I run dpkg --configure -a
<PhinnFort> x11-common was buggy a couple of weeks ago
<matthias> dpkg --configure -a
<matthias> doesnt work
<ville12w|oulu> hi
<matthias> it just gives the same problems
<matthias> when using adept
<matthias> i hate this
<PhinnFort> have you done "aptitude update"
<PhinnFort> ?
<matthias> no
<PhinnFort> the x11-common package was fixed some time ago
<PhinnFort> afaik
<matthias> yeah
<matthias> but what with console-setup?
<matthias> and cupsys
<PhinnFort> console-setup won't work here either
<BluesKaj> anyone here subscribe to Linux Journal ?
<PhinnFort> i think some script is failing
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: if people don't answer, probably not
<mdtyke> Hmm.. anyone know how I can get Java to compile in KDevelop?
<miltos> hi ppl-:] 
<nosrednaekim> 'lo
<miltos> what program do you use for TV in Kubuntu?
<PhinnFort> kdetv
<PhinnFort> !kdetv
<ubotu> kdetv: TV viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-1 (edgy), package size 1356 kB, installed size 5336 kB
<miltos> PhinnFort, is there kdetv in repositories>
<PhinnFort> !kdetv | miltos
<ubotu> miltos: please see above
<sound_fx> Is there a way to disable my touchpad when I have an external mouse plugged into my laptop?
<Uranboy> Hello again! I reinstalled kubuntu. The scenario is: ASUS A6M notebook, fresh kubuntu 6.10, NVIDIA driver installation, and a beginner in linux.
<Uranboy> Can you tell me a first dtep?
<Uranboy> dtep= step. Sorry
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Uranboy> Not yet. kubuntu has default settings.
<nosrednaekim> ok... do you do 3d gaming?
<BluesKaj> yeah PhinnFort , I'm thinking about subscribing to Linux Journal. I'm a bit old fashioned I guess cuz i like reading a magazine article or 2 before going to sleep at night .  :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: Linux journal is awesom
<nosrednaekim> for advanced users that is...
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, glad to hear it
<Uranboy> Yes, I like. And the generic driver scrolls the screen very slow.
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: when you installed the nvidia drivers last time, did you follow a tutorial?
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: I buy an issue of LinuxFormat whenever I'm in a place they sell that kind of stuff
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, I'm sure we plebes can learn a thing or 2 from it\
<Uranboy> Yes, I did.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: haha....... yeah
<nosrednaekim> I don't really read it that much...my brother does(he;s more of the expert)
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: which one?
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: The NVIDIA's tutorial.
<mdtyke> Hey.  My laptop battery barely lasts in Kubuntu at all, compared to Windows.  I think its due to that CPU thing that laptops can do where they adjust according to need
<mdtyke> Does anyone have any idea how I can set that up for Linux?
<miltos> PhinnFonrt, can i record channels with kdetv?
<waylandbill> If they sold those mag's in my local walmart, I'd buy one. :-)
<nosrednaekim> mdtyke: what kinda processor do you have?
<mdtyke> Celeron M I think
<nosrednaekim> mdtyke: and frequency scaling isn't on by default?
<BluesKaj> MS prolly used it's muscle with the mag distributers to refuse to stock it
<mdtyke> Well, it was in Windows
<nosrednaekim> what does the guidance powermanager say about CPU speed?
<mdtyke> But I installed that KPowerSave tool (great) and it allowed me to set up the different settings for when I close the lid etc
<mdtyke> But it then comes up that the speed is 100%.. constantly
<mdtyke> and what is the guidance power manager?
<nosrednaekim> mdtyke: ahh.... switch to frequency policy "powersave"
<mdtyke> that default Power Manager?  If you're referring to that, it doesn't show anything about the CPU
<nosrednaekim> thats the default kubuntu power manager (in edgy)
<mdtyke> just mains powered brightness,  battery powered brightness, and what to do when I close the lid
<nosrednaekim> right... you're in dapper?
<mdtyke> but no matter what I change in that thing, it doesn't work anyway
<mdtyke> Edgy
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: I'm ready for install. Which driver should I download from nvidia.com?
<mdtyke> the KPowerSave shows my CPU, etc
<mdtyke> and yea, with my scheme at Powersave, it still shows 100%
<WannabeNewbi1> Can anyone tell me why I have 4 different kernel versions on my computer? I always have to select one of them to get Ubuntu/Kubuntu to start
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: none of them..
<nosrednaekim> get the one thats in adept
<mdtyke> I have two showing too Wannabe, no idea why.  I guess it must have did an update
<waylandbill> mdtyke: the power manager shows my cpu speed here.
<mdtyke> Mine doesnt... I take it something isn't enabled right
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: OK. Where can I find the correct driver?
<waylandbill> mdtyke: maybe requires stepping cpu
<BluesKaj> mdtyke, the other kernels are the previous versions
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: start up adept, and search for nvidia
<mdtyke> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/powermanager.png - I see it like that
<mdtyke> not from me, just googled that.. except it says Power Manager at the top, not Guidance Power Manager
<mdtyke> my CPU is one of those I'm assuming, waylandbill
<nosrednaekim> mdtyke: float your mouse over the icon
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Done. Find 4 items.
<mdtyke> It used to last over 2.5hours on Windows.. in Linux I'd be lucky to get 50mins
<nosrednaekim> install nvidia-glx
<mdtyke> I just closed it, one sec
<waylandbill> yours doesn't look anything like the one in my tray
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Nothing else?
<nosrednaekim> just a sec...
<mdtyke> So strange
<WannabeNewbi1> How do I remove a kernel? I have four of them showing up on startup and am forced to choose one or the other. It is getting annoying trying to decide which is to be used and which isn't
<mdtyke> Maybe it didn't install right?
<mdtyke> Lemme see what yours looks like, wayland
<waylandbill> yours is guidance. Mine just says 'power manager'.
<ziz0u> hello all
<mdtyke> Mine doesn't say Guidance
<waylandbill> ok one sec
<mdtyke> [15:44]  <mdtyke> not from me, just googled that.. except it says Power Manager at the top, not Guidance Power Manager
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: yeah...just install that
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: OK. Installing...
<BluesKaj> WannabeNewbi1, usually the latest Kernel is at the top of the bootmenu and it should be the default one .
<mdtyke> I can see the CPU speed with KPowerSave anyway.. the Power Manager was useless for me; its settings didn't make a different
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Done.
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: ah yes... after you are done there, also install nvidia-xconfig
<WannabeNewbi1> BluesKaj: how do I remove the others? or should I just leave them be
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: actually,no thats not neccesary...NM
<BluesKaj> just leave them be , i have 4 as well, they could be regarded as backups :)
<WannabeNewbi1> BluesKaj: Ok thanks! wasn't sure if it was overkill or not
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about working
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: There is no nvidia-xconfig, just nvidia-glx-dev and nvidia-settings.
<nosrednaekim> ok then...NM...
<yap> hi
<BluesKaj> genii, what do you think of having 4 kernels in the bootmenu. ?
<nosrednaekim> ok Uranboy... execute this command " sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<yap> cool man !
<nosrednaekim> or rather "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genii> BluesKaj I generally just keep the 2 ... regular and safe of what I'm running
<waylandbill> mdtyke: http://silverbaseball.com/capture.png
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: failed to open device. :(
<genii> BluesKaj For a while after a kernel upgrade i'll keep the old one just in case
<nosrednaekim> do my second command... sorry
<nosrednaekim> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mdtyke> Nope.. dont get that
<mdtyke> Any ideas what's wrong? I'm assuming it's just some kind of configuration
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: The text is appears in Kate
<nosrednaekim> ok, find where it mentions "nv" in that file, should be under "device"
<waylandbill> mdtyke: that's the one that I got from a clean edgy install. maybe that's the difference?
<mdtyke> Well I'd question that too, but I did a clean install :P
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Shall I run kdesu now, or the text is enough?
<nosrednaekim> the text is enough... find where it says "nv" in there
<mdtyke> It's possible I have to re-enable it in the BIOS or something.  I'll take a look later
<Pupeno4> How do I find out what version of Kubuntu I am running?
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: There is no nv
<mdtyke> but I'm pretty sure its a setting in Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: pastebin the text...
<nosrednaekim> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Pupeno4> nosrednaekim: thanks.
<mdtyke> Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy here :)
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: OK, wait a sec. I'm writeing on my PC, and the patient is my friend's notebook.
<mdtyke> wayland:  Do I see AIM on your screen?
<nosrednaekim> ahhh.... I see
<Pupeno4> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: well..try again to find a referense to wither "nv" or "vesa" in that file
<nosrednaekim> should be under "section device"
<kRush> anyone got experience with running a kubuntu installation on a separate partiton in a vm under winxp? what (free) software would be good for that?
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: vesa found. It say's: Generic video card, BUS ID PCI:0:5:0
<Jucato> vmware server is free (as in beer)
<mdtyke> Slightly related, but has anyone used VirtualPC for OSX
<mdtyke> where you can boot up Windows to do stuff if you need to.  Can I do something similar in Linux, to my Vista partition?
<nosrednaekim> ok, change "vesa" "nv" for now
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: that will NOT use the proprietary nvidia driver, but instead use the open source one, if that works fine, well try using the proprietary one
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Changed and saved. Next step?
<nosrednaekim> exit KDe, and then ctrl+alt+ backspce
<nosrednaekim> which will restart X
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Not a problem, I live the correct-working-drivers. :D
<Fabio_1> ola
<nosrednaekim> hello
<Fabio_1> im newbee
<Fabio_1> and i cant install programs in ubuntu 6.10
<Uranboy> Hello!
<Fabio_1> i dunno how can istall it
<fuel> !ask | Fabio_1
<ubotu> Fabio_1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fabio_1> i onli use windoes is mi fist ubuntu
<fuel> ok ok continue.......
<nosrednaekim> which program do you want to install?
<Fabio_1> a file *.tar.gz
<Fabio_1> is amsn and xmms
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Megathanks! It seems to works. :D
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: better refresh rates (not jerky?)
<Daisuke_Ido> why not just install them from the repo?
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Yes, yes!
<Fabio_1> i dunno how
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: so you need 3d acceleration on that computer?
<Fabio_1> i onli use windows is mi first ubuntu
<Dr_willis> xmms and amsn are both in th repositories
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> Use the 'add/remove' programs menu entry? :)
<Dr_willis> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20060429-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1085 kB, installed size 7248 kB
<Fabio_1> okei
<Dr_willis> info amsn
<Dr_willis> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<c0nv1ct> amarok >
<Dr_willis> instead of xmms you may want to try some other players. xmms is getting old and has  bugs and a few other issues now a days
<Dr_willis> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: If it posible, yes. Oh, and where is the resolution-settings?
<mdtyke> I personally prefer KMess to aMSN
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fabio_1> thx i found amsn
<Fabio_1> :D
<c0nv1ct> you dont like Kopete?
<fuel> I wish (k)ubuntu has better resolution support
<Dr_willis> fuel,   my supports my res's fully
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy:  ahh.... its showing 1024x768 instead of 1280x800?
<fuel> i used suse, and resolution changing was a child's play
<nosrednaekim> oh resolution changing... yes...suse is good at that
<Dr_willis> i tried suse and hated their tweaks..  :) fuel  you have installed the nvidia/or ati/ or whatever drivers allready?
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Yes, and seeems to 16-bit-color or lower.
<fuel> i dont know whether its the problem with the debian principle or something else
<Dr_willis> to get the nvidia cards i got to use their proper res's - i had to install the nvidia drivers first
<mdtyke> I tried SuSE and nothing would work
<fuel> mdtyke: you are wrong as hell!
<mdtyke> about?
<Dr_willis> fuel,  part of the problem is the dang video card makers not letting disrtos include the drivers.
* fuel kicks mdtyke for speaking wrongly about suse
<c0nv1ct> SuSE is actually really good at detecting hardware
<mdtyke> Im talking about my own experience with it
<mdtyke> It wouldnt detect my Wireless card
<mdtyke> and therefore I coldnt get online to well.. fix anything else
<mdtyke> was a disaster
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: then you'll have to use the proprietary nvidia drivers...
<c0nv1ct> wireless support is still pretty young in linux mdtyke
<Dr_willis> given the state of linux say... 5 years - all disrtos are much much much improved in their hardware detection.
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: And It cannot use the OpenGL.
<fuel> Dr_willis: what does kubuntu use ? (xfree or something else) ?
<c0nv1ct> fuel xorg
<Dr_willis> fuel,  it uses xorg - same as about every othe rdisrto out.
<nosrednaekim> go back to where you changed from vesa to nv and change it again to "nvidia"
<fuel> debian uses xorg free right ?
<Dr_willis> its all about the 'x configuration scripts' and other little settings in the end. it always seems to be
<Dr_willis> its amazing the differences ive seen in the xorg.conf file on identical system - with different disrtos
<c0nv1ct> SuSE is nice, i'm glad novell picked them up
<mdtyke> It worked first time in Kubuntu.. :)
<c0nv1ct> Debian is of course my favorate :)
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: OK.
<Fabio_1> mdtyke write iwlist scanning in monitor and see if u got conecction
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu was the first disrto ive had that actually got my laptops res's right.
<mdtyke> It just wouldnt detect the card
<fuel> suse works like a charm . i switched over since ,10.1 was very unstable and they were including more gnome elements
<fuel> damn novel! trying to change the philosophy behind suse x(
<nosrednaekim> !language |fuel
<ubotu> fuel: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fuel> !nonsense | nosrednaekim
<c0nv1ct> dude, nosrednaekim, damn is not a bad word
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonsense - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> I know... but is it or is it not family freindly?
<fuel> nosrednaekim: dude... dont make me laugh
<c0nv1ct> nosrednaekim: it can be said on network television, so, yes, its family friendly
<nosrednaekim> k then...
<nosrednaekim> just checkin...
<c0nv1ct> should check to see if its in George Carlin's list
<fyrmedic> Where do I find what /dev or /media files my usb ports are at?
<fuel> nosrednaekim: damn is just a word to express your frustation . nothing more
<dromer> damnit, now my twinview is broke again :/
<nosrednaekim> fuel: ok ok.... I won't call !lanuage on you anymore
<fuel> so dont bloat up such a stupid thing
<shadowhywind> 'daisuke_Ido are you here by anychance?
<mdtyke> I was impressed yesterday, when a mate of mine plugged in his Wireless laser mouse, and it came up in my Kubuntu straight away!
<mdtyke> Even showed the battery life etc
<Dr_willis> it showed the battery life on the mouse?
<mdtyke> Yea
<fuel> kubuntu is a very nice distro and i am addicted to it :D
<Dr_willis> what showed that? heh heh...
* fuel misses yast though
<mdtyke> And I'd never plugged it near my laptop before
<mdtyke> System Settings>Mouse
<Dr_willis> amusing.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: whats the default port for Ktorrent
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim:  Oh-oh... grey screen again... :(
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: 6881 here
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, may be in the Ktorrent docs that richard just did...
<fuel> Jucato: ktorrent is very strict about ratios :(
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: uhhhggg.... anybody know what causes those nvidia grey screens?
<CShadowRun> .kth files are some kind of theme, right? how do i load .kth files?
<Admiral_Chicago> ty Jucato
<c0nv1ct> fuel: huh? how so
<Jucato> fuel: it is? I haven't experienced that since version 1.something
<Dr_willis> CShadowRun,  could open the themes control center - and drag them over perhaps. or try double clicking on them?
<Dr_willis> ive never noticed any ktorrent issues like that either.
<fuel> Jucato: i dont know , i have a down/up 2Mb/100kb and ktorrent just stops most of the time
<CShadowRun> lol, double click
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: ok, well, boot into recovery mode and change that back to "nv"
* CShadowRun feels stupid
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, you running feisty yet Jucato?
* fuel uses azureus most of the time. 
<Dr_willis> ktorrent seems to be more 'accurate' in its speeds/upload/downloads.. the other programs seem to 'average it over a longer time'
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: just finished dist-upgrading this second!
<Admiral_Chicago> nice
<Jucato> er wait... not yet finished totally... just finished downloading/installing (using the dist-upgrade tool)
<c0nv1ct> fuel: do you limit your upstream to account for TCP ACK?
<Admiral_Chicago> seems I have an error on my ethernet card, maybe updating it will work. i should hang out in #ubuntu+1 now
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Same problem: booting stopped at a half in recovery mode. No error messages.
<fuel> c0nv1ct: my service provider is like that , if i try increasing upload speed more than 20KB/s , the download speed reduces to 15KB/s x(
<BluesKaj> what are the commands for editing the boot menu ?
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: ok... then lets try something.... boot into the liveCD(but don't reinstall)
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: As you wish! :)
<PhinnFort> is any devs aware of the problem with console-setup?
<fuel> anyway torrents dont give me much of a speed ......mostly 70-90 :(
<c0nv1ct> fuel: thats how they all are, its because of TCP ACKs, with only a 100kbit upstream, you have to set it really low to get good download speeds
<fuel> oh!
<c0nv1ct> fuel: the norm is to set your limit to 80% of your max upstream
<fuel> the problem is bit torrent protocol does not work that way !
<c0nv1ct> fuel: huh?
<jhutchins> I know people who frequently max out a 10M Cable link with torrents.
<jhutchins> I've never seen any decent speed myself, but I tend to torrent fairly obscure stuff.
<c0nv1ct> fuel: with 100kbit upstream, you will have to set your upload limit to 8kb or less to get decent download speeds
<fuel> c0nv1ct: what i meant to say is that , i dont get downloads speeds with torrent upto the max capacity.
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: I've maxed out a 30MB up/down link with torrents
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: More infos: the live CD needs acpi=off novga to run.
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: ok
<fuel> c0nv1ct: bit torrent is tit for tat protocol , so when i keep the upload to such a speed , i barely get downloads at 50 :(
<c0nv1ct> fuel: yeah, because when you dont throttle your upstream properly
<PhinnFort> fuel: how many upload slots do you have set?
<Dr_willis>  "We free software fans are a fussy crowd, and very hard to please. "   -  Mark Shuttleworth
<fuel> total upload =15 KB/s . thats it
<PhinnFort> remember upload to one peer = mac up speed / slots
<BayRoot> PhinnFort: you mean 30Mb  => mega bit  (not byte)
<BayRoot> oh gees
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: I read that...;)
<PhinnFort> BayRoot: 30 megabyte in 1 second
<PhinnFort> *max
<BayRoot> lol
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Done!
<c0nv1ct> fuel: if you really have 100kb upload, then your absolute max is 12.5
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: now, which partiton is Kubuntu on?
<fuel> c0nv1ct: ok ! :)
<Dr_willis> im lucky to get 5k/s download speeds on my torrents.. :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Dr_willis> but i download really odd stuff.
<fuel> Dr_willis:  ;)
<Dr_willis> from like 2 seeders
* fuel wonders what could those odd stuff be
<PhinnFort> well, I get ~30kb/s, on a 200kb/s link, when I can't even connect to the tracker
<c0nv1ct> fuel: set it to 8kb or 10, then your downloads will go faster
<PhinnFort> ktorrent pwns;)
<c0nv1ct> fuel: and BT isnt necessarily 'tit for tat'
<BayRoot> my opinion on torrents is that there just aren't enough people running torrent after their download is finished
<BayRoot> selfish
<PhinnFort> fuel: how many upload slots have you set
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Dunno. Default partition, as the installer suggested. Virgin winchester, no other opsystems.
<fuel> c0nv1ct: believe me, i implemented a bit torrent client,
<fuel> and thats how the clients work .
<c0nv1ct> fuel: i've been using BT for years, thats not it
<PhinnFort> c0nv1ct: that's how it's supposed to work
<fuel> they sort the clients based on their share ratio.
<Dr_willis> NetXen, a maker of hardware-accelerated 10GbE (10-Gigabit Ethernet) LAN cards, has just introduced a set of software drivers for Linux systems.
<c0nv1ct> it prioritizes people who upload faster, but its not 'tit for tat'
<Dr_willis> Wee! - ugh.. how fast is 10Gbe?
<coreymon77_> i just use ktorrent
<fuel> and priority is given to those clients who have the best upload/download ratio
<BluesKaj> no matter what dsl or cable speed one has the nodes and source pipes are what determines the speed
<c0nv1ct> i can upload at 10kb/sec and still get 500+ kb/sec downloads
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: do a "sudo fdisk /dev/hda"
<PhinnFort> fuel: what client you using now?
<coreymon77_> what client is this?
<fuel> c0nv1ct: it depends on the swarm also.
<nosrednaekim> and then "p", and see which partiton is "linux"
<c0nv1ct> fuel: it depends on the seeds mainly
<BayRoot> i need to p, aswell
<coreymon77_> of course
<fuel> PhinnFort: i tried using my own client (which did not work ) . i use azureus most of the time
<PhinnFort> fuel: try using KTorrent
<PhinnFort> the latest dev version
<coreymon77_> thats what i use
<c0nv1ct> your speed is all about the seed/distributed copies to peer ratio
<PhinnFort> it's well past azureus, imhop
<fuel> ok will do that
<coreymon77_> obvously
<fuel> they are talking about integrating kget and ktorrent .
<PhinnFort> that would be cool
<coreymon77_> more seeds=faster
<fuel> one of the main feature requests on bugs.kde.org
<coreymon77_> thats the basic principle of bt
<PhinnFort> but they should rather get ktorrent into a lib first
<PhinnFort> and a frontend
<c0nv1ct> not always, 1000 seeds going at 1kb a sec is no faster than 1 seed going 1000kb/sec
<coreymon77_> well
<coreymon77_> thats not gonna happen very often now is it?
<coreymon77_> usually
<coreymon77_> more seeds generally means faster
<PhinnFort> fuel: what arch you on (amd64/i386)?
<fuel> i386
<c0nv1ct> well yeah, i've downloaded something with only 1 seed and 10 peers, and still got 500kb/sec
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: are you with me?
<c0nv1ct> while something with 500 seeds and 10 peers only gives me 50k/sec
<PhinnFort> fuel: then you should get the svn .debs from ktorrent.org
<coreymon77_> c0nv1ct: im not saying that doesnt happen
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: there is no partitions. Is it possible?
<coreymon77_> c0nv1ct: im just saying that most of the time, more seeds means faster
<coreymon77_> c0nv1ct: if you only have 1 seed but its really fast, thats great too
<PhinnFort> c0nv1ct: 10 seeds with 100kb/s > 2 seeds with 100kb/s
<PhinnFort> :D
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: was that an error message, or is that what it said when you did "p"
<c0nv1ct> depends on the upload slot settings on the seeder clients :P
<coreymon77_> PhinnFort: exactly what im trying to say
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Can I use sudo correctly? Didn't ask the password
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. in the livecd thats what happens
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: No error messages
<coreymon77_> c0nv1ct: do you always have to complicate things
<PhinnFort> c0nv1ct: it even depends on dropped packets, but that's not the point
<c0nv1ct> only when someone is oversimplifying something :P
<PhinnFort> a thumb-rule is, more seeds, better speed
<coreymon77_> c0nv1ct: exactly, thats not the point
<c0nv1ct> dropped packets is TCP/IP issues, and is always a problem, we are talking about BT protocol
<coreymon77_> c0nv1ct: all im saying is that genereally, in a normal sistuation, the basic rule is more seeds=faster speeds
<PhinnFort> c0nv1ct: simplifying and oversimplifying is not the same
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: is that what it said when you did "p"?
<c0nv1ct> well, calling BT 'tit for tat' is oversimplifying
<c0nv1ct> its not that simple
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<PhinnFort> c0nv1ct: no, it's simplifying, because in the beginning it was that, and that's probably what you end up with
<c0nv1ct> Jucato: Ktorrent is apart of Kubuntu
<c0nv1ct> so we are on topic
<PhinnFort> D:
<PhinnFort> :D
* PhinnFort shuts up and goes into a corner
* fuel goes to sleep! 
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: 225 heads, 63 sectors/track, 22 cylinders Next row: Device Boot, Start, End, Blocks, ID, System, end thats all.
<nosrednaekim> hmmm....
<BluesKaj> c0nv1ct PhinnFort , you guys aren't helping each other , either :P
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: and lot of bytes freee space, of course.
<c0nv1ct> BluesKaj: whos trying to help? :P
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: this is a laptop right? so there is only one HD right?
<c0nv1ct> BluesKaj: i'm trying to explain, not help
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: It works yesterday with opensuse 10.2 almost cool, but I cannot drive a Huawei mobile card. So I have to change.
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: It's a brand new laptop.
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: ahh.... so it could have a serial ATA HD?
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: May be. Problem for kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> no, but try this " sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<nosrednaekim> and then "p"
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: But it works while I start to install NVIDIA
<dromer> hi, I finally got twinview working, but I can't make, for example, vlc go fullscreen on the tv, when I move the vlc-window and fullscreen it. it goes back to the CRT
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: yeah...I know I'm trying to fix it so you can just use the Open source driver
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: unable to open sda
<nosrednaekim> ok... so you have a PATA drive..ok
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: is there windows on it?
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: No, just kubuntu (if you speak about MS).
<yoopernate> can anyone give me a hand, i'm having trouble installing kubuntu on my insparon 1501
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: ok, then do this "mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<yoopernate> the installer doesn't see the hdd there at all.  but gdntoo based systems will...anyone have any ideas?
<enry> goodbye!
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Surprise! Only root can do that
<nosrednaekim> right... sorry... put a sudo there
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: sudo cannot works. No password, no rights.
<smurphy_> yoopernate: Seems gentoo has a never kernel. Which version of ubuntu are u installing ?
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Eh no password required.
<dromer> how can I "force" vlc to go only to the tv-monitor of my twinview-setup when in fullscreen? because now it always goes back to the crt
<nosrednaekim> what? do a "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<yoopernate> has anyone ever had the installer not see a hard drive?
<dromer> no
<nosrednaekim> nope
<yoopernate> kubuntu won't see it, but gentoo based distros do
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Sorry. failed. So it shows a lot of options.
<yoopernate> any ideas?
<djdarkman> hy ,how can I downgrade a package?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: is this in a livecd
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy:
<nosrednaekim> yes
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: that you want to mount the thing
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: okay, so you want to mount something in a livecd correct?
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: lets do it
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: okay, i know exactly hwo to do that, its not the normal way though
<nosrednaekim> I'm not sure why its not seeing your partition...
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> tell me the rpoblem
<coreymon77> i was just in this situation so
<coreymon77> i know what to do
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy is the one with the problem
<nosrednaekim> I was trying to helphim
<coreymon77> Uranboy: whats the matter
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: mounting in a livecd is not the same as normal
<nosrednaekim> he needs to mount his kubuntu partition
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: okay, and whats the matter
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: wont work>
<coreymon77> ?
<nosrednaekim> fdisk doesn't show any partitions..
<coreymon77> okay
<nosrednaekim> so I tried blindly mount hda1, which didn't work..
<coreymon77> somehow i have a feeling that the partition may be lvm
<coreymon77> and also
<zipper_> In this guide ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AsusA6Rp?highlight=%28asus%29%7C%28a6r%29 ) it tells me to patch a source before compiling it. How is that done?
<coreymon77> there is a way that you have to mount in a livecd
<Uranboy> coreymon77: ASUS A6M laptop, Nvidia card, after kubuntu installation it works, but if i try to install nvidia driver, full death.
<coreymon77> and what did this have to do with a partition not mounting?
<nosrednaekim> I was going to replace "nvidia" in the xorg with "nv"
<corey_> is it possible to change the abount of time you get at the boot loader before it automatically chooses an OS
<nosrednaekim> which had worked b4
<coreymon77> whose having the mounting problems
<Sanne> corey_: yes, I can show you
<nosrednaekim> corey_yes
<iarwain> corey_, no problem, change the "timeout" in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy:
<Uranboy> Yes?
<coreymon77> Uranboy: you are having mounting problems right?
<Sanne> corey_: or just listen to iarwain ;) (make a backup of the file first)
<corey_> pk :D  Thankx
<corey_> **ok
<coreymon77> Uranboy: are you the one with the mounting problems?
<nosrednaekim> yes ... he is
<Uranboy> I'm new in linux, changed from suse 10.2 today. With suse it works almost nice, but with kubuntu... ehh... :(
<iarwain> =)
<coreymon77> Uranboy: okay then, are you trying to mount a partition in a live cd?
<Uranboy> coreymon77: I think, yes.
<coreymon77> Uranboy: okay, so are you running off of the livecd now?
<Uranboy> coreymon77: yes
<coreymon77> Uranboy: okay, so what happens when you try to mount your partition?
<coreymon77> Uranboy: what error message?
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: he can't even see his partition...(in fdisk)
<Uranboy> coreymon77: I can't see the hda1 partitions
<coreymon77> Uranboy: okay
<coreymon77> Uranboy: i think they may be lvm
<Uranboy> coreymon77: What is lvm?
<nosrednaekim> but Kubuntu can't install to lvm...
<nosrednaekim> can it?(whithout the alternate cd)
<gunita__> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: i know that, the partition itself is ext3
<Uranboy> hi!
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: or 2 or w/e
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: but the partitions are grouped as lvm
<nosrednaekim> ahh..Ic
<Uranboy> No, its ext3. I remember that
<gunita__> hey can any1 tell me how can i create an account throught Terminal?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... "adduser"
<nosrednaekim> or rather " adduser <username>
<gunita__> ok
<gunita__> do i have to be root?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<coreymon77> Uranboy: i know that, so are mine
<coreymon77> Uranboy: but they are also lvm
<gunita__> can i do it if im not root?
<coreymon77> Uranboy: its hard to explain
<coreymon77> Uranboy: but kubuntu does it by default
<dani_> KDE4 it will be faster?
<gunita__> can i do it if im not root?
<nosrednaekim> gunita__: no
<gunita__> shit
<Uranboy> coreymon77: The first problem was the nvidia install.
<ikonia_> language !
<gunita__> ok but tnx anyway
<gunita__> ok ok i whatch my mouth
<Uranboy> coreymon77: before nvidia driver everything was nice
<coreymon77> Uranboy: that i dont know
<coreymon77> Uranboy: but lets see if you can get to your partitions this way
<Uranboy> coreymon77: OK
<Uranboy> coreymon77: what shall I do?
<Uranboy> coreymon77: I reinstalled this laptop 4 times today. 1 more is not a problem.
<coreymon77> no, you shoulnt have to
<coreymon77> found it
<Uranboy> coreymon77: OK, you are the expert, I'm just learning the linux-style. :)
<coreymon77> Uranboy: so you are running the live cd right?
<Uranboy> coreymon77:yes, yes.
<dell190> Thanix for ya help peeps
<coreymon77> Uranboy: okay, first check on apt to see if you have lvm installed
<coreymon77> Uranboy: try this
<coreymon77> Uranboy: sudo apt-get install lvm-common
<coreymon77> Uranboy: was it installed?
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77 sure its not easier to just reinstall?he doesn't have any important information...
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: this is simple
<Uranboy> coreymon77: working
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: thsi is to check that its not the drives fault
<coreymon77> Uranboy: so you have it installed already?
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: yeah.. good ide
<coreymon77> Uranboy: was lvm-common installed?
<Uranboy> coreymon77: It's a brand new laptop and a reinstall a clear situation. Why not?
<coreymon77> Uranboy: we should check
<Uranboy> coreymon77: Yes, finished
<coreymon77> Uranboy: oaky
<dromer> hi, when I fullscreen vlc on my tv it goes to the other screen, how can I prevent this?
<coreymon77> Uranboy: also do sudo apt-get install lvm2
<dromer> I don't have it with other players :#
<coreymon77> Uranboy: is that installed already?
<Uranboy> coreymon77: finished
<coreymon77> Uranboy: okay
<coreymon77> now
<coreymon77> type this
<coreymon77> sudo mkdir /mnt/temp
<Uranboy> coreymon77: ok
<Uranboy> coreymon77: nEXT?
<coreymon77> Uranboy: now open konqueror and go to the /dev/mapper directory
<coreymon77> and tell me if there is anything there
<Uranboy> coreymon77: /dev/mapper does not exist.
<coreymon77> it doesnt
<coreymon77> ?
<Uranboy> coreymon77:  I have /dev of course
<coreymon77> what folders are in dev
<Uranboy> coreymon77: bus, disk, fd, input, net, pts, shm, snd
<Uranboy> coreymon77: fd has a little arrow
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> apparently its not lvm right nwo
<dell190> is it possible to get a virus in Linux.. do i need a virus scanner installed?
<coreymon77> Uranboy: try mounting hda1 to the /mnt/temp folder
<coreymon77> dell190: no, the only reasons for linux virus scanners is if you are on a network with many windoze computers
<Uranboy> coreymon77:  How can I do? s
<coreymon77> dell190: because the viruses dont affect/exist for linux, but doze computers are dumb enough to get themselves infected by what you have on your computer
<coreymon77> Uranboy: type sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/temp
<coreymon77> hda1 is your kubuntu partition right?
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77 we aren't sure...
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: does he have more than one partition
<coreymon77> ?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: i mean, does he have more than one hard drive?
<Uranboy> coreymon77:  Ehh.. hda1 doesn't exist
<nosrednaekim> I don't know... fdisk showed NO partitions
<dell190> Ok, Thats awesome
<coreymon77> that could be a problem
<Uranboy> coreymon77:  Reinstall? :D
<coreymon77> Uranboy: dunno
<coreymon77> Uranboy: if you want to
<coreymon77> Uranboy: im out of ideas now
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: could you do something for me? do a "lspci | grep VGA"
<nosrednaekim> and tell me what that line says
<nosrednaekim> make sure you do VGA in caps
<Uranboy> coreymon77:  Not a problem, just 10 minutes. 4 or 5 times a day, its equal
<james__> I.m really a newie to lnux so if thise doesn't work them I am really messed up
<coreymon77> Uranboy: sorry i couldnt be of more help
<coreymon77> Uranboy: dont give up on linux though
<cotyrothery> hey everone
<nosrednaekim> hello
<nosrednaekim> james__: whats the problem?
<Uranboy> Hi!
<cotyrothery> hello
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: did you run that command?
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> what did it return?
<james__> can't get the scrabble game to dowload  it shows it is but can;t find it anywhere did a search and nothing
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Nvidia corporation c51 pci express bridge rev a2
<nosrednaekim> ok... good... just mking for sure you actually had an nvidia
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Thanks. Without communication. :)
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: good idea, that would be a good reason for it not working
<Uranboy> coreymon77: Dont worry about me, after 10 years MS I have enough power to solve the problems... :D
<nosrednaekim> well anyway... reinstall change the driver to "nv" and forget about the proprietary nvidia drivers
<coreymon77> Uranboy: ya, the defalt, kubuntu nvidia drivers work jsut fine
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Ok, lets do it, and thinking from that point.
<coreymon77> Uranboy: if the proprietary drivers are giving you problems, there is a simple solution
<Uranboy> coreymon77: But I need OpenGL, if it possible
<coreymon77> Uranboy: dont use them
<coreymon77> Uranboy: form what i know i believe openGL works with the normal drivers
<nosrednaekim> no... it does not
<Chetwin> Does anyone else have issues with easyUbuntu's speed?
<apokryphos> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: well then why does chromium run fine
<Chetwin> #easyubuntu
<Chetwin> woops!
<nosrednaekim> IDK..mebe it does now... but I think not...
<Uranboy> coreymon77: With nv settings it deosn't works. But if You have some ideas... :)
<coreymon77> Chetwin: didnt you see, "use at your own risk"
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: i do believe that the ut2004 trial works for me
<wolferine> does kubuntu block ports on a new install?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: so its pretty clear that opengl should be working
<Chetwin> coreymon77: Yes, but it's not a system inconsistency.  I'm not retarded, I just need a little help
<Chetwin> It program is locked up
<Chetwin> Thanks anyway
<coreymon77> Chetwin: why not just use apt
<dell190> is it possible to edit the Windows registry with Kubuntu?
<Chetwin> Cuz apt can be a pain in my ass.  And who wants to recomile crap
<Uranboy> coreymon77: Reinstall in progress.
<Chetwin> I was going to have to recompile ffmpeg
<Chetwin> So I could watch 3gp movies
<coreymon77> Chetwin: you can get that off apt cant you
<nosrednaekim> Chetwin: 3gp?
<Chetwin> Yeah but I have to recompile it after
<nosrednaekim> why?
<coreymon77> Chetwin: apt os not a pain
<Chetwin> 3gp is usually a quicktime file
<Chetwin> coreymon77: It's a matter of opinion
<coreymon77> Chetwin: no you dont, you are dumb, apt does not make you have to recomplile
<coreymon77> Chetwin: thats the point of apt
<Chetwin> coreymon77: Okay, I'm dumb.  Go ahead and look up 3gp on ubuntu
<coreymon77> Chetwin: it has what you need, and apt is fully suported
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77 yes you do if the compiled packages doesn't have the functionality
<Sanne> Chetwin: apt has nothing to do with compiling. On the contrary, apt is (usually used as an) an installer of binary packages.
<Chetwin> coreymon77: google it.  Then come back and tell me I'm dumb
<Chetwin> nosrednaekim: Thank you!
<coreymon77> Chetwin: apt is binary packages, since when did you need to recompile after binary packages
<Chetwin> coreymon77: Since you have a reading problem
<nosrednaekim> Chetwin: hoever, compiling isn't a big pain...
<coreymon77> Chetwin: the point fo apt is to eliminate compiling
<nosrednaekim> !attitude | Chetwin coreymon77
<ubotu> Chetwin coreymon77: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Chetwin> nosrednaekim: I'm just being lazy
<Chetwin> Thanks all
<Chetwin> coreymon77 Pipe down
* Chetwin bows out
<coreymon77> Chetwin: fine then, go on
<coreymon77> Chetwin: just dont complain when you mess up your system
<Sanne> hey people, do we really need that agressive tone?
<Uranboy> coreymon77: 1 more question. What is a differece between suse and ubuntu? suse + kdm works with the official nvidia rpm-s cool, but kubuntu unable to use that?
<Sanne> Uranboy: sometimes some hardware constellations just don't work with one or the other distro. I always used the nvidia drivers from ubuntu and didn't have problems.
<Uranboy> Sanne: Thanks.
* josh415 hasn't had problems with the binary nvidia drivers & kubuntu either.  never had a problem with Suse for that matter.
<josh415> How can I tell what files will be installed by a particular package?  I don't see that option in "adept".
<r00t__> my dsl line keeps going down randomly and the compony says it shouldent be doing it anyway near as mh as it does,any help?
<payam> How can i install Wine?
<r00t__> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Uranboy> So I have a chance to use little, nice kubuntu? :)
<payam> I wna ainstall Auto desk Cad and i need Wine
<r00t__> payam: !wine
<r00t__> payam: | !wine
<r00t__> !wine |payam
<ubotu> payam: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<payam> why did you write tre times?
<r00t__> i was trying to get the comand for ubotu right
<r00t__> my dsl line keeps going down randomly and the compony says it shouldent be doing it anyway near as mh as it does,any help?
<Sanne> josh415: you can look it up on packages.ubuntu.com under "Search contents of packages". There's an offline command also, I try to find it.
<zipper_> Whats the name of the app that shows up as a speaker icon near the watch in KDE? After i compiled ALSA myself, it doesnt start automaticly anymore which is quite annoying
<jakis_user> hello
<bigdad1e> can someone help me install wine from my desktop?
<josh415> Sanne: ok, thanks.  that did what i wanted.
<josh415> zipper_: kmix
<zipper_> josh415: thanks
<bigdad1e> how do i install an app from my desktop?
<Dr_willis> use the shell..
<Dr_willis> you wantint to install wine? or install a windows program?
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: how'd the reinstall go?
<matthias> when can this console-setup be repaired?
<Dr_willis> matthias, ?
<Uranboy> coreymon77 and nosrednaekim: I finished the reinstall, just need a restart. I have a brand new kubuntu with generic settings. So what shall I do to drive my nvidia card?
<payam> I have a problem with my fucking Kubuntu
<payam> I dont know how i can install Autodesk Cad and i have Wine too
<nosrednaekim> !language | payam
<ubotu> payam: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sanne> josh415: ah, found it ;). For offline use, it's the command: dpkg -S filename
<Dr_willis> Autocad is one of those program i have NEVER been able to get wine to run.
<matthias> yeah?
<Dr_willis> but ive only used it with the older versions of wine/autocad.. not tried in a year or more
<josh415> gracias, Sanne!
<Sanne> josh415: you're welcome :)
<matthias> Dr_willis?
<payam> are you dure?
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: just use the 'nv" driver for now
<Dr_willis> the proper way to try to install it would be    wine /path/to/theautocadinstaller.exe
<payam> You mean i never  can have Cad on my Pc?
<Dr_willis> payam,  i have several cad programs out for linux.
<nosrednaekim> payam, there are cad programs for Linux
<Dr_willis> they do what i need. I dont need the full autocad.
<matthias> Dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> depends on your needs.
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Ok, I need few minutes.
<Dr_willis> matthias, ??
<matthias> yeah
<bigdad1e> how do i uninstall a program from the console?
<payam> ok
<payam> could you show me plz
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  with sudo apt-get remove whatever
<matthias> apt-get remove NAMEPROGRAM
<Sanne> payam: Autocad is a Windows program. I don't think you can blame Kubuntu if programs for other OSs don't run ;)
<matthias> Dr_willis
<Uranboy> payam: I heard something about BricsCad. It 99% compatible with ACAD.
<Dr_willis> AUtocad is in many ways one of the worst written programs  :)
<bigdad1e> Dr_willis, thanks
<fenrig> Dr_willis
<payam> okok.
<fenrig> hey i have a problem
<Dr_willis> fenrig,  are you going to actually SAY somthing. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<payam> Does it have the same  Layut as Cad
<fenrig> console-setup
<fenrig> gives me a error
<payam> I mean it looks like Cad?
<fenrig> when installing
<Dr_willis> fenrig,  never heard of 'console-setup' what is it.
<fenrig> its a package that give u a terminal
<fenrig> and uses the same keyboard config like X
<Uranboy> payam: They said it works lika an ACAD
<fenrig> please someone
<Dr_willis> You meen its a X terminal type program?
<payam> okok
<payam> i wana search
<Dr_willis> !ingo qcad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ingo qcad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !info qcad
<ubotu> qcad: A professional CAD System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-1 (edgy), package size 2889 kB, installed size 12364 kB
<Dr_willis> qcad dont do 3d however. :()
<Dr_willis> or course I dont do 3d either. :)
<fenrig> yeah
<fenrig> what does this mean?
<kevin> hi
<Dr_willis> of course i wouldent use 99.9%  of the autocad features if i had it.
<fenrig> "subproces post-installation script gave a errorvalue 3
<fenrig> i have a dutch distro
<fenrig> dutch kubuntu
<Dr_willis> sounds like the package some how is messed up.
<Uranboy> fenrig: I have a hungarian one.
<payam> RPM file or TGZ?
<payam> which one shuold i download?
<bbeck_> Hey I was wondering if anyone else had trouble accessing the NASA (www.nasa.gov) site with Konqueror (3.5.6)?  For me it seems like it continually reloads the page.
<waylandbill> payam: I use tgz in preference to rpm.
<waylandbill> if I'm going to use a package not specifically designed for the distro, might as well use source and optimize it.
<nixternal> bbeck_: same here
<fdoving> bbeck_: confirmed.
<Dr_willis> bbeck_,  the first page of the nasa.gov site is a silly 'flash' thing last i looked.
<nixternal> Retrieving 10.8KB from www.nasa.gov
<nixternal> now I have a pop-up window blocked
<fenrig> hello
<fenrig> please help$
<fenrig> its pretty serieus
<nixternal> fenrig: what do you need?
<fenrig> euhm
<fenrig> help
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Are you here?
<nixternal> on what?
<fenrig> because console-setup
<nosrednaekim> yes
<fenrig> doesnt want to configure
<nixternal> console-setup?
<fenrig> yeah
<Dr_willis> heh     The nasa.gov site requires that JavaScripts be enabled in your browser. For instructions, click here
<Dr_willis> *@&@ them - i do not need javascript for them! :)
<fenrig> i always get this error
<fenrig> subproces post-installation script gave a errorvalue 20
<nixternal> ahh, I see it
<nixternal> fenrig: sounds like a packaging bug
<fenrig> damn
<Dr_willis> http://www.nasa.gov/lb/home/index.html
<fenrig> but debian has it too
<Dr_willis> text only variant. :)
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Can you help me? sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't works.
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<fenrig> i mean i downloaded a debian package also
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: what does it say?
<nosrednaekim> you're not still in the live CD?right?
<Dr_willis> !info console-setup
<ubotu> console-setup: Setup the font and the keyboard on the console. In component main, is important. Version 1.7ubuntu19 (edgy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Lots of 'No database available'
<Dr_willis> In component main, is important  - dosent that mean its llready installed?
<nixternal> fenrig: what is the exit status error number? does it say 'subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3'
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: No, booted from hda
<fenrig> yeah when i install it from a ubuntu repo
<fenrig> or kubuntu repo
<fenrig> dont kno
<r00t__> my dsl line keeps going down randomly and the compony says it shouldent be doing it anyway near as mh as it does,any help?
<r00t__> anywhere*
<nixternal> fenrig: https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/91399
<nixternal> it is a known bug
<fenrig> and with the debian packages i get a 20 error
<nixternal> need to get someone to look at it
<Dr_willis> as mh as it does?
<Dr_willis> whats a mh ?
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: do kdesu that command instead of sudo
<nosrednaekim> kdesu, lets you start a graphical program as root
<nixternal> fenrig: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 20
<zipper_> I've followed the guide + troubleshooting at the wiki, but i'm still having trouble with my ati card. fglrxinfo still tells me it's using MESA?! Anyone got the slightest idea of whats wrong?
<fenrig> yeah
<fenrig> but then something that looks like it in dutch
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: You win! :)
<fenrig> dutch kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> did that work?
<nixternal> fenrig: are you using Feisty?
<fenrig> yeah
<fenrig> did it for fun
<fenrig> but i actually like it
<userund> feisty -> #ubuntu+1
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: It' OK. Restart and exciting! :)
<nosrednaekim> k
<kyuuketsuki> hey, guys my friend is trying to install kubuntu with a 6.10 dvd, but after the splash loading screen the live session goes blank
<Skuller> good mornin....is there a chance that my webcam will be compatible with feisty considering it is not with edgy?
<nosrednaekim> kyuuketsuki: ok.... go alt+f2 as soon as the splash comes up
<nosrednaekim> thatt'l show any error messages
<kyuuketsuki> alright, I'm going there tomorrow to try and help him, hopefully that'll shed some light on his conundrum
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: ...hope it works... g2g
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: OK, nice scrolling, low resolution and color depth.
<Uranboy> nosrednaekim: Next step or try? :)
<nosrednaekim> Uranboy: try over at #ubuntu if no one can help you here? (I have to leave)
<nosrednaekim> you will most likely have to edit your xorg...
<shift> anyone able to think of a commnad line way i can batch create some 10second samples of mp3s?
<Skuller> good mornin....is there a chance that my webcam will be compatible with feisty considering it is not with edgy?
<Lynoure> Is the codec autoinstaller supposed to work in Kubuntu Feisty or just in Ubuntu?
<Tm_T> Lynoure: You mean Totem feature? ;)
<Lynoure> Tm_T: not supposed to be a totem feature, I think: http://ubuntudaily.blogspot.com/2007/02/automatic-codec-installation-in-ubuntu.html
<Lynoure> Tm_T: but I could be wrong.
<Tm_T> Lynoure: Oh well, I know nothing about it anyway.
<r00t__> my dsl line keeps going down randomly and the compony says it shouldent be doing it anywhere near as much as it does,any help?
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, a lot of the codecs are non free , hence no default installs due to legalities ,but they are available on backports etc
<Lynoure> Tm_T: I know it works in ubuntu, but annoyingly on #ubuntu+1 I seem to be pretty much the only kubuntu user...
<Skuller> hey guys...just a tinsy question...is there a chance of my webcam workin on feisty considering it doesnt on edgy?
<r00t__> Skuller: maybe
<Sanne> shift: I can only give ideas, not a full working command. For one file only, I would do that with dd (see man dd). You can copy a certain amount of bytes with dd from an input file to an output file. You would need to calculate how many bytes 10 seconds are. It would go like this: "dd if=inputfile.mp3 of=outputfile.mp3 bs=number_of_bytes". Then you have to loop over your files to do it for multiple files, can be done with a bash script.
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: You know if it is supposed to work on kubuntu like it does on ubuntu?
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: legalities cannot really explain the difference.
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: I know that stuff, thank you. ;)
<Skuller> r00t__: thanks for lighting a spark of hope in my heart...:D
<r00t__> Skuller: my cd/dvd burner works on fiesty but not edgy
<Skuller> glad to hear that....
<BluesKaj> Lynoure, the point is availability , not if the codecs work or not , that was my understanding
<goingnorthwest> can anyone direct me to a website on how to mount a ntfs drive?
<BluesKaj> it should be the same for both kernels
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: it's in the kernel? Seemed like a userspace feature to me
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: I'm talking about this: http://ubuntudaily.blogspot.com/2007/02/automatic-codec-installation-in-ubuntu.html
<pc-4> hi
<pc-4> scusate una domanda: ho abilitato l'utente root sulla mia kubuntu 6.10 ma adesso non riesco a fare il log grafico, dove devo andare a parare?
<nixternal> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> sorry,
<nixternal> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nixternal> I should have noticed the scusate :)
<trycyt> Can update-alternatives be used to manage symlinks in /usr/lib/cups/backend ?
<ubuntu_> hello
<binks> camaleon: hi ou ok
<binks> ^you
<ubuntu_> can someone help me i need to set up partions
<binks> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<binks> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<binks> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<cotyrothery> i dont know how to use it
<cotyrothery> i want to do it manually
<binks> maybe try cfdiskj then
<binks> !cfdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks> arr well googlke it it dont partition manually
<zipper_> Where can i find a support channel for xgl/beryl?
<Sanne> cotyrothery: if you don't want to do the gui programs, I would also recommend cfdisk (not fdisk). It is text based, but has a very understandable menu system. Just take yout time, read what it says, you should be fine. You can read a bit about it by typing "man cfdisk", if you want.
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> But what im trying to do is install
<cotyrothery> and someone said
<cotyrothery> that i needed 3 pations
<cotyrothery> partions
<cotyrothery> but i still am lost on all of this
<Sanne> cotyrothery: do you use the live cd or the alternate cd (comes with a text based installer)?
<cotyrothery> im running live cd
<Sanne> cotyrothery: isn't there a partitioning option? Somebody else will have to help you with that, because I always use the alternate CD. There should also be some documentation on the cd with install help, or you might find some walkthrouhg on the net (I remember seeing those).
<cotyrothery> yea it gives me the option of manully doing the pationing
<Tresko> cotyrothery: qtparted is the graphical way
<easytiger> si there any reason why my sound device might vay on alternate boots from /dev/dsp to /dev/dsp1?
<easytiger> vary
<cotyrothery> they said i needed a swap or something like that
<Sanne> cotyrothery: usually, what partitions you need is a kind of preference, I for one have several. It is usually a good idea to have one partition for the system "/", one for your home directory "/home", and one for the swap area. I guess that's what your friend might have meant.
<cotyrothery> So how do i make them
<Tresko> cotyrothery: a thumb rule can be that twice the space with swap as you have ram
<Tresko> cotyrothery: qtparted or another pratitioner
<cotyrothery> ok
<Sanne> cotyrothery: as I said, you should be able to do that with the installer, but since I don't know the one from the live cd, I can't give you details. Hopefully somebody else will setp up tp help.
<Sanne> ah :)
<Tresko> cotyrothery: it might be a good idea to place the swap partition at the start of you harddrive
<cotyrothery> ok
<bbeck_> Is anyone here running fiesty?
<Tresko> cotyrothery: and then var and so on... or have the rest of the system on a second part
<cotyrothery> so then all i need is two parts
<Tresko> cotyrothery: that should do it
<cotyrothery> ok
<userund> ! feisty | bbeck_
<ubotu> bbeck_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<binks> i pref separate / and /home and swap as if i need to reinstall i can save my /home
<Tresko> cotyrothery: thoug its recomended to have 3 -> swap -> root  -> home
<cotyrothery> that is what i was tolled
<cotyrothery> but im so cunfused at the manully making them
<cotyrothery> It is the layout
<cotyrothery> i dont know what i should do
<bbeck_> I was just wondering if someone wouldn't mind doing a "man chroot" and a "info chroot" to let me know if the documentation is identical.
<binks> so use the auto option in the live cd to get yoiu up and running if this is your first nix installk
<Tresko> cotyrothery: are you using qtparted?
<binks> why ius my kjeyboard printing random lketters
<Tresko> cotyrothery: you might want yet another partition ;) http://security.linux.com/security/07/03/12/1557249.shtml?tid=35
<binks> hmm batteries req
<Sanne> bbeck_: seems pretty much identical to me
<bbeck_> Sanne: thanks, I didn't want to fill out a bug report if it was already fixed.
<Sanne> bbeck_: oh, I should say I'm on Dapper, if that's of relevance.
<Sanne> bbeck_: ah, I see, you wanted this report from feisty. Sorry...
<bbeck_> Sanne: no biggie, I'll go ahead and fill it out anyways, and if it's been fixed, it'll get closed.
<Sanne> bbeck_: good idea
<zipper_> Anyone know of any good laptop specific apps? Like a APM batterywatch, touchpad control panel and so on...
<atidem> hi
<zipper_> for an asus a6r laptop
<josh415> i'm trying to install krb5-user.  adept says it will break something, but doesn't give me more details.  how should i troubleshoot this?  i'm on 6.10.
<cotyrothery> my computer froze so i did not get anything you said
<josh415> looks like there was a split, so i'll ask this again.  pls forgive the repeat:
<josh415> i'm trying to install krb5-user.  adept says it will break something, but doesn't give me more details.  how should i troubleshoot this?  i'm on 6.10.
<zipper_> Anyone know of any good laptop specific apps? Like a APM batterywatch, touchpad control panel and so on.. (Asus a6r laptop)
<binks> try installing using sudp apt-get installk krb5-user
<binks> sudo^
<binks> thats it no more typing tillk i get new batteries lkater allk
<haffi_> Which would you recommend for Beryl on Kubuntu and an nVidia card, XGL or AIGLX?
<nosrednaekim> AIGLX
<haffi_> Can you tell me why, in a few words?
<nosrednaekim> haffi_: becuase AIGLX is built into the default x server, its more stable and you can use 3d acceleration with it
<haffi_> ok, thx
<nosrednaekim> haffi_: that is... if you are running edgy
<haffi_> I'm running edgy
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: i followed the instructions to enable AIGLX on my kubun and remember editing my xorg.conf...after that my X wudnt start up and had to reconfigure it...i tried this twice with the same result n no luck
<haffi_> but I have a slow computer
<fyrmedic> What is the equivalent of this "/dev/ttyUSB0" in Kubuntu
<fyrmedic> ?
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: k i have to go....perhaps i'll ask for your help in this matter later on....
<nosrednaekim> skuller you still around?
<yaccin> fyrmedic: what was you trying to isntall?
<khirr> how could i configure my printer Kyocera fs-720?
<yaccin> ive just read something about that
<yaccin> !m4
<ubotu> m4: a macro processing language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.4-1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 340 kB
<yaccin> !jokosher
<ubotu> jokosher: simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 605 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<khirr> how could i configure my printer Kyocera fs-720?
* xenalise is away: Shopping! :D
<binks> khirr: try looking at linuxprinting.org
<khirr> ok
<binks> checkj if its in gutenprint drivers if so install gutenprint
<dromer> does anybody know how I can fullscreen vlc on my tv? all other apps work fine if I just drag it there and fullscreen then, but vlc keeps going to the main screen
<jhutchins> dromer: Do you suppose it would be helpful if we knew what video card you were using, and what drivers?
<stingray-> dromer, think you need to specify which screen is the primary
<stingray-> search the man or google for LEFT_OFF settings or something like that
<dromer> jhutchins: sorry: geforce2 mx and the nvidia-drivers with twinview
<stingray-> so you can set TV LEFTOF Monitor
<stingray-> or something like that
<dromer> stingray-: but I don't want the desktop and login to be at the tv, the problem only occurs with vlc, all other video-apps work when just moving the window to the other screen and then fullscreening
<neoncode> Does anyone know if development is still going on with that GLScube project? The website and blog haven't been updated since late last year.
<stingray-> dromer, hmm, dunno. Never managed to get my setup working (lcd monitor + lcd tv)
<stingray-> dromer, however, if you do, i would very much like to see your xorg.conf
<dromer> stingray-: wel, basically I got it working now, only vlc is too stubborn to put the fullscreen on the screen the player is :P
<dromer> let me up it for you :)
<fyrmedic> yaccin: sorry for the delay. I am trying to figure out what /dev my usb ports are on to get the data stream from my GPS for several programs.
<yaccin> hmmm lsusb?
<yaccin> i dont know :/
<dromer> stingray-: this is what I'm using now: http://www.murple.net/links/StarTrekVoyeur.avi
<fyrmedic> yaccin; thanks
<sputnik2012> Hi all, anyone hacving problesm logging into yahoo messenger?
<dromer> stingray-: it's really just the adding of the last 5 lines of the device section :)
<khirr> i tried linuxprintg, but nohing
<bigdad1e> could someone help me set up my phone?
<khirr> how can i configure my kyocera fs-720?
<bigdad1e> set up multisync*
<bigdad1e> i cant get multisync to find my phone
<dromer> ok, so, another problem I still have with twinview is my tv-screen is off to the left by about 1 inch, how could I correct this?
<dna2_> hello, since the last burst of update to feisty I can not use both my ethernet interfaces at once it seems :( I can switch which one that should be working with KNetworkManager
<dna2_> its a cross on the one that is working
<dna2_> eth0 is for internet and has dhcp and eth1 is manually configured in system settings and is connected to the LAN
<bigdad1e> can someone help me with multisync?
<dna2_> firestarter wont start since it sais eth1 is not ready, if I click on eth1 in KNetworkManager, firestarter will say that eth0 is not ready
<dm2> Is their a network monitor for KDE that shows my network usage?
<vincent_> hello everybody
<xBill> dm2: knemo
<dm2> thanks xBill
<apol> does anybody know where do i have to change that when I doubleclick a window bar it maximises instead of shading?
<vincent_> hello apol
<vincent_> do you have only kde or do you have beryl installed too ?
<apol> kde...
<apol> kwin to be precise ;)
<vincent_> ok
<dna2_> I found the problem, a bug in feisty
<vincent_> wait a moment going back to kde too ...
<dromer> how can I best upgrade my pc from dapper to edgy?
<LjL> !upgrade > dromer    (dromer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dromer> thnx
<vincent_> so apol, right click on your desktop
<Gizmo48> Questions regarding Audio here?
<vincent_> choose 'configure desktop'
<Gizmo48> never mind, found problem.
<vincent_> oh ! sorry !
<vincent_> apol ?
<vincent_> menu k
<vincent_> execute
<apol> vincent_: tell me
<dromer> LjL: what are the "magic packages" ?
<computerex> Hey guys. Any one knows the solution to the classic "stuck at 1024 x 768 resolution" problem ?
<vincent_> kcontrol
<vincent_> is it done ?
<dromer> computerex: change your xorg.conf?
<computerex> Tried that so many times :(
<vincent_> k menu > execute > kcontrol
<dromer> computerex: what depth are you using? (normaly would be 24?)
<LjL> dromer: which magic packages?
<dromer> computerex: I wouldn't know what else you could do really
<dromer> LjL: in the link ubotu gave me :P
<dromer> 5. Install some magic packages.
<dromer> # apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<computerex> 24...I think. Sorry for my ignorance, very new to Linux
<computerex> I had the same problem with Fedora core 6
<dromer> computerex: no matter, have you looked in your xorg.conf and added the setting you want in the line with depth 24? should be quite obvious
<vincent_> apol :  k menu > execute > kcontrol        choose desktop > windows comportment
<computerex> Yep
<dromer> meh, I tried fedora .. not my style :P
* dromer very very used to apt :] 
<LjL> dromer, i went to the link (and also to the Dapper->Edgy sublink), but i can't find any mention of that...
<computerex> I started using Ubuntu very recently. I am so in love with it, dumped my Windows partition in no time
<dromer> LjL: however, I'm not explicitely rinning Kubuntu (ubuntu dapper install with added kde and other wm's)
<LjL> dromer: oh - sorry
<LjL> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<LjL> dromer: i was looking at the wrong page (i.e. not the Kubuntu specific one), while the one i gave you was the Kubuntu specific one
<LjL> !upgrade-#ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade-#ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> pff, dromer, type   /msg ubotu upgrade
<apol> vincent_ thx
<LjL> dromer: anyway the "magic packages" it refers to are simply the ones it lists immediately following: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<LjL> these ones
<LjL> but if you're not exactly running Kubuntu, the other method might be preferrable
<dromer> LjL: what are so "magic" about these is what I'm wondering really :P
<LjL> dromer: just the fact that they're mostly not real packages, but metapackages (i.e. "empty" packages that just depend on other "strategic" packages)
<dromer> ok
<waylandbill> best way to describe it is that the meta package describes what other packages make it up.
<computerex> I have the xorg fully edited for the desired resolutions, but I am unable to change them from System Settings -> Display. The maximum res I get is 1024 x 768
<computerex> I have heard that this is a classic problem
<dromer> computerex: restart x
<computerex> I have already tried that...
<dromer> computerex: else your new config won't load
<excelsior> Hello, little question about kdevelop. How I can enable code-completion ?
<dromer> hmm, weird, can you pastebin or link your xorg.conf?
<computerex> One sec, will try to upload to a web server
<Sanne> !paste | computerex
<ubotu> computerex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<computerex> oh..nice
<Sanne> :)
<eXistenZ> How can I view djvu files in Kubuntu?
* waylandbill wonders when he'll try to dist-upgrade to fiesty
<computerex> Heres the link to my xorg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10391/
<computerex> I have a Nvidia card, could it have anything to do with that?
<waylandbill> computerex: what's the problem? usually vesa is a pretty safe bet.
<computerex> I am stuck at 1024 x 768 res
<computerex> That's the highest I can get
<SolidSource> computerex: have you tried the Nvidia-glx driver?
<computerex> No..
<computerex> Can you point me to the right direction?
<SolidSource> computerex: its in the repos...so just use adept
<Sanne> !nvidia | computerex
<ubotu> computerex: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<computerex> Thanks
<waylandbill> that's why. vesa won't go too high in res. It's really a fallback driver
<Sanne> Oops, need to make dinner. Laters, all.
<jhutchins> Anybody know how to get kmail to open encapsulated GPG messages automatically?
<waylandbill> jhutchins: you mean like encrypted ones?
<jhutchins> These are signed messages sent to a listserv, which I presume is doing the encapsulation.
<computerex> For the NVidia glx driver, do you need to run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable on every boot?
<waylandbill> usually one uses pgp/mime to a listserv, which kmail should handle.
<khirr> how can i configure my kyocera fs-720?
<jhutchins> kmail very rarely opens in-line pictures either.
<SolidSource> mozilla on my PDA...makes me happy
<waylandbill> computerex: no.
<computerex> Thanks
<SolidSource> computerex: no, if anything, just a minor change to the xorg.conf
<jack> hello all, can anyone help me with an apache 2 problem?
<jack6386> hello all, can anyone help me with an apache 2 problem?
<computerex> Is it ok if I get the nvida-glx from apt rather then adept ?
<jack6386> computerex: yes
<jack6386> it works better that way
<SolidSource> computerex: yeas
<computerex> Thanks
<jack6386> computerex: np
<SolidSource> jack6386: it doesn't work any better....
<computerex> apt is easier IMHO
<SolidSource> yes apt is bit easier...if you know the name of the package
<jack6386> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jack6386> i had to download it before
<SolidSource> ok MiniMo has a long way to go still
<mark__> hello
<mark__> How do I install nvidia driver as root when I cannot login as root?
<SolidSource> !nvidia > mark__
<computerex> I got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10395/ after launching sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<SolidSource> computerex: you don't need to run that
<computerex> So am I all set?
<SolidSource> computerex: but as it says, in the xorg.conf change "nv" to "nvidia"
<computerex> It doesn't say which section...Let me search in xorg
<SolidSource> computerex: there could be 1-3 of them to change
<computerex> "nv" not found in xorg
<SolidSource> computerex: then its one of the occasions where the driver did it as it should....no just do CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<SolidSource> no=now
<redesmax> hola
<irombrus85> ciao a tutti
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<yaccin> anyone has kirocker installed?
<bigdad1e> ok i need help installing my ati drivers so i can put my video card back in. can someone please help me?
<SolidSource> !ati > bigdad1e
<frectomex> sal all
<frectomex> need some help here ppl
<frectomex> who can help me
<SolidSource> !ask > frectomex
<frectomex> who knows how to install a pc-tv card in kubuntu?
<bigdad1e> thank you
<bxnp> how do i create a bad block map
<yaccin> !kirocker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kirocker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> frectomex: try again later...most aren't actually on till later
<alain> coucou
<computerex> Sigh...Sadly, even with the Nvidia glx installed, I am still stuck with 1024 x 768
<SolidSource> computerex: now go into kcontrol/system setting >> monitor & display >> hardware... and select your monitor
<zipper_> Hmm, what to do if kmix shows the wrong "thing" as the main volume control (when you click the icon)? I want to change it from headphones to PCM - is that possible?
<SolidSource> zipper_: right click on it and select master channel
<SolidSource> zipper_: right click the icon in the system tray
<zipper_> SolidSource: d'oh... thought i tried everything. Thanks a lot though
<SolidSource> yaccin: check the amarok scripts section of kde-apps.org....I think theres a script that does the same thing
<computerex> For some reason, Ubuntu seems to have "forzen" itself in the Display-System Settings window. All I did was click "Administrator mode"
<zipper_> this is a wierd feeling... I dont know what to fix next on my laptop. Wifi works, touchpad works... everything except the special buttons. Any specific package that takes care of those or?
<zipper_> asus a6r laptop
<yaccin> SolidSource: you know what kirocker is?
<yaccin> i know its on kde-apps, but it doesnt wok :(
<SolidSource> yaccin: yeah, but never used it...but I think I remember seeing an amarok that would do the same thing
<SolidSource> amarok script*
<yaccin> how can an amarok-script display information in kicker?
<computerex> Display settings simply won't let me change the settings.When I click administrator mode, I don't get prompted for password either...
<SolidSource> yaccin: well there are scripts that can...
<cpk1> yaccin: if you mouse over the amarok icon it displays info...
<cpk1> also the amarok icon fills/empties depending on how much of the song is left
<yaccin> cpk1: IF i mouse over
<yaccin> i dont want to need to do that
<cpk1> frectomex: depending on what card you get it can be really easy
<frectomex> LEADTEK DTV 2000 H
<frectomex> VIDEO STANDARD : PAL BG/DK
<frectomex> CHIP : CONEXANT CX2388X + CONEXANT 22702
<frectomex> REMOTE + TELETEXT
<SolidSource> yaccin: there are scripts that can do what you want...hell theres scripts so you can display info here in konvo and kopete
<frectomex> its a hybrid one with fm also
<jose__> helo
<max-linux> hello
<max-linux> algun hispano
<computerex> Any one know why I can't edit the settings in System Settings->Display ?
<tsdgeos> !e
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<yaccin> SolidSource: but i want it in kicker :P
<cpk1> frectomex: well I dont see anything about it on the mythtv wiki but that doesnt mean it wont work =)
<yaccin> and for kopete and konversation i dont even need scripts, because its build in
<frectomex> i read some about the chip they use
<frectomex> i`m new to pc-tv card in linux
<frectomex> the others had only 1 chip :) i have 2 :P
<frectomex> only 878 chip info i found
<frectomex> i`ve installed kdetv and tvtime
<makallius> hello
<SolidSource> yaccin: here look....http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/amaroK+Desktop+Script?content=20293
<Gizmo48> Anyone else having issues with Kaudiocreator slowing to a crawl and hanging?
<yaccin> i dont want it on the desktop :/
<SolidSource> yaccin: well I don't know how to get kirocker, don't have any use for it....theres always superkaramba
<yaccin> hmm superkaramba also displays the info on the desktop, not in kicker :/
<SolidSource> picky picky
<yaccin> also your amarok script only displays the cover :P
<yaccin> hmm i think ill stick with amarok fullscreen
<yaccin> but it would be nice if you could set that as your "background image"
<cpk1> its called a wishlist
<cpk1> use it
<yaccin> i know ;)
<yaccin> only thing missing now is this: http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/6595/bildschirmphoto12xs5.png
<pfein_> So I just picked up a second card (USB), in addition to my laptop's built-in one.  How can I get amarok to use it?
<SolidSource> yaccin: the download on kde-apps is broken anyway
<yaccin> download of what?
<firemonkeyballz> hey now have full audio card support
<firemonkeyballz> :D
<firemonkeyballz> just downloaded the 32 bit packages
<firemonkeyballz> alc883 now works fully
<firemonkeyballz> :D
<firemonkeyballz> hows that for some beans
<firemonkeyballz> eh.. guess your all working
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: nope I'm here
<firemonkeyballz> nos
<SolidSource> not really
<firemonkeyballz> I fixed my audio drivers entirely
<bxnp> guys how do i make a bad block map for my hd
<firemonkeyballz> although 32 bit
<bxnp> any one an idea
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: oh...cool
<nosrednaekim> how?
<yaccin> oh and SolidSource... configureing that amarok script doesnt work :/
<chktckt> How can I merge directories?
<chktckt> I have a directory /root/fake-root-directory and I want to merge the contents of that into the root directory.
<chktckt> So there's a /root/fake-root-directory/etc/samba/smb.conf for example. How would I be able to get that as well as /root/fake-root-directory/usr/sbin/myprog installed in the appropriate places in / ?
<firemonkeyballz> follow this wine install instructions
<firemonkeyballz> http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64
<LjL> bxnp: i know that mkfs can check for bad blocks when doing a full format... don't know about on a live drive
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: to install sound drivers?
<firemonkeyballz> gives 32 bit emulation
<firemonkeyballz> so you can use the 32 bit drivers
<LjL> bxnp: oh, "man badblocks"
<nosrednaekim> using wine to give 32 bit emulation? well... thats a new one
<cpk1> chktckt: maybe mv -u?
<mark__> checked that help file for installing nvidia driver but it is not for the new kubuntu
<cpk1> chktckt: that will only replace files if the source file is newer or there isnt an original there
<yaccin> !nvidia > mark__
<firemonkeyballz> well its required to download alsa 32
<firemonkeyballz> and ia32
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: wow... ok.....but what was wring with your sound anyway?
<firemonkeyballz> just wanted full funct
<mark__> need to know how to be root to install the file from nvidia download sh file
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: like what? 3d sound?
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<SolidSource> yaccin: compile...theres no compile...just adding the script to amarok
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: oh ok.. cool
<yaccin> So yes but you then can configure it
<ro1> Hello
<yaccin> like the position of the cover
<mark__> tried terminal and su to root but does not workk
<yaccin> but nothing happens when i click it
<yaccin> :/
<SolidSource> yaccin: depends on Python 2.2, PyQt, PyKDE
<cpk1> mark__: is there a specific reason you want to use the drivers from the nvidia website?
<firemonkeyballz> have full mixer
<firemonkeyballz> :D
<ro1> if My wireless card is being declared by lshw as simply Ethernet should I be looking at drivers?
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: well.. good....I don't really need anything besides what I have...
<mark__> they have drivers for 3d
<bxnp> but LjL does that program allso make the badblock map
<bxnp> cause its not very clear to me at this point
<firemonkeyballz> well like I said
<firemonkeyballz> im a controll freak
<firemonkeyballz> I need dem controlls
<nosrednaekim> ahh..ok..
<nosrednaekim> lol..
<LjL> bxnp, it searches for bad blocks and outputs a list of them... i call that a "bad block maps", dunno what you call it
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: so do you have a problem?
<firemonkeyballz> ehn no
<bxnp> oke but how can i use that list
<nosrednaekim> or are you just hang out here like me?
<cpk1> mark__: just use the drivers from the repository
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<firemonkeyballz> prob hang out
<mark__> no access to that
<LjL> bxnp, it says you can feed it to mkfs. what do you want to use a badblocks map *for*, anyway?
<ro1> help :-)
<yaccin> SolidSource: have all this installed ...
<bxnp> cause this driver is the only driver i have at this moment, and i cant install linux on it
<nosrednaekim> ro1: what is your problem?
<mark__> directions in help file do not match my install
<bxnp> i am on a live cd right now
<hendaus> hola
<nosrednaekim> hen daus, hello
<bxnp> so i thought if i create that map, it will not try to read or write to those blocks
<bxnp> am i wrong in this LjL
<hendaus> nosrednaekim,  hi
<firemonkeyballz> umm how do I change the kde start bar colors?
<cpk1> ro1: what kind of card do you have?
<nosrednaekim> start bar?
<firemonkeyballz> its realy messing with my scheeme
<hendaus> nosrednaekim,  i am newbie with kubuntu,i have a movie film.DAT and i want to burn it as vcd
<LjL> bxnp, no, and that can be done. just "man e2fsck" --
<LjL>  -c   This  option  causes  e2fsck  to  use  badblocks(8) program to do a read-only scan of the device in order to find any bad blocks.  If any bad blocks are found, they are added to the bad block inode to prevent them from being allocated to a file or directory. 
<cpk1> mark__: how can you not have access to the repositories?
<SolidSource> yaccin: ok,,,then the script is too old and doesn't work in amarok 1.4.5
<yaccin> well it works
<yaccin> but i cant change the position
<nosrednaekim> hendaus: don't know anything about that...
<yaccin> :/
<hendaus> :(
<ro1> cpk1: Me?
<nosrednaekim> hendaus: but there are others here..IDK... maybe they know
<cpk1> ro1: yes, you. what kind of card do you have?
<ro1> I have a prism2 card
<ro1> PCI built on laptop
<nosrednaekim> ro1: then that is perfectly normal
<firemonkeyballz> nm found it
<nosrednaekim> ok..
<ro1> the lshw identifies it as ethernet. No wireless extensions
<hendaus> nosrednaekim,  :) thanx
<ro1> iwconfig doesn't see it
<Prollc> how can i clear
<Prollc>  / tmp
<SolidSource> yaccin: well your just out of luck...I can't even do an install of kirocker since the download is broken
<ro1> try /clear
<hendaus> can anyhelper helps me!,i have a movie film.DAT and i want to burn it as vcd
<yaccin> SolidSource: the download worked for me :/
<nosrednaekim> ro1: oh...then thats NOT ok..
<ro1> nosrednaekim: and probably most of all no IP address
<ro1> the driver listed is prism2_pci which is loaded
<nosrednaekim> ummm...what does ifconfig say about it?
<nosrednaekim> hi eilker!!
<Whopper> hi
<ro1> I see from the Wiki page that orinico can also be used. That'sloaded as well on a lsmod
<ro1> nosrednaekim: ethernet no IP
<Whopper> how do i change the color of the bar on top of a program?
<eilker>  nosrednaekim>: hi friend
<Prollc> how can i clear tmp
<cpk1> ro1: I think http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.drivers.802.11b.html#Prism2 is what you want to read up on
<firemonkeyballz> http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html dude you should try this
<Whopper> how do i change the color of the bar on top of a program?
<nosrednaekim> who?
<matze> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<nosrednaekim> Whopper: its in the control center under appearance_> color
<j_> o
<Whopper> how do i get to the control center?
<ro1> cpk1: With the prism2_pci loaded lshw says Disabled. how do I get that enabled?
<j_> trying to get ssh x11 forwarding to work.  sshd_config does have it set to yes, but applications report being unable to connect to display.  any ideas?  client is setup properlly, x11 forwarding works with other linux boxes
<cpk1> first you probably want to unload the orinico mod ro1
<SolidSource> Whopper: well for edgy...kubuntu control panel is system settings and then you have to run kcontrol in "run command" for it
* xen[a] lise is back.
<ro1> cpk1: can I check why that loaded ? would there be anyother reason than the wireless card?
<Whopper> ok
<nosrednaekim> j_: do you mean forwarding ALL of x, or just n x progam?
<ro1> cpk1: removing it shouldnt shut down anything else on the computer>
<ro1> ?
<Paleo> hi guyssss
<cpk1> ro1: it shouldnt just do modprobe -r nameofmodule
<Paleo> how one can install sshd ? apt-get install openssh-server is obsolete, it seems ?
<ro1> cpk1: done
<cpk1> ro1: and prism2_pci is loaded?
<ro1> Yup
<ro1> and lshw still says disabled
<soulrider> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<SolidSource> Paleo: are you using the original sources.list kubuntu came with?
<Paleo> yep
<ro1> and doesn't display wireless capabilty
<nosrednaekim> openssh-server is still a package on my machine
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic Paleo
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic > Paleo
<makallius> salve
<SolidSource> Paleo: the original doesn't have all the repos..nor all of them enabled as needed
<ro1> cpk1: I'm going to reboo and see if the oronico comes back
<Paleo> ok
<nosrednaekim> although ssh server IS in main
<cpk1> ro1: dont
<cpk1> you can just modprobe it if you want to insert it again
<SolidSource> nosrednaekim: some of the main ones aren't even enabled in the original list
<pfein_> So I just picked up a second card (USB), in addition to my laptop's built-in one.  How can I get amarok to use it?
<ro1> cpk1: I know
<ro1> I want to see if it loads byiself
<cpk1> cat /etc/modules will tell you...
<cpk1> some people...
<nosrednaekim> SolidSource: really?
<nosrednaekim> pfein_: what kind of card?
<nosrednaekim> a flash drive?
<SolidSource> nosrednaekim: yeah..its stupid...hell they don't even include the kubuntu repos
<j_> nosrednaekim: just one program.  as in ssh -X user@remotebox   and then launching the gui app from there
<pfein_> nosrednaekim: the built-in is an AC97, the new one is USB
<leiar> Hi! I'm up to installing Kubunt on the teacher's laptops at two schools, but I am not able to get the wireless nic to work. Do you know about any howtos? Trying to prepare myself for tomorrow...
<nosrednaekim> j_ oh..ok
<nosrednaekim> pfein_: oh...a usb sound card..ah..
<firemonkeyballz> yea nos like x-fi
<tired_of_working> so, anyone know much about ssh x11 forwarding?
<nosrednaekim> pfein_: do you know whether or not its supported in Linux?
<domo> ciao ki e' italiano e mi puo aiutareeee
<domo> aiutooo
<domo> kasjndasd
<pfein_> nosrednaekim: the module got loaded & alsa sees it...
<domo> ki e ialiano e mi puo'aiutare?
<domo> ki e ialiano e mi puo'aiutare?
<domo> ki e ialiano e mi puo'aiutare?
<domo> ki e ialiano e mi puo'aiutare?
<domo> ki e ialiano e mi puo'aiutare?
<domo> ki e ialiano e mi puo'aiutare?
<domo> ki e ialiano e mi puo'aiutare?
<domo> ki e ialiano e mi puo'aiutare?
<domo> ki e ialiano e mi puo'aiutare?
<domo> ki e ialiano e mi puo'aiutare?
<domo> ki e ialiano e mi puo'aiutare?
<pfein_> op: can you boot him pls?
<nosrednaekim> pfein_: I think you have to switch devices in kcontrol
<pfein_> nosrednaekim: where, though?
<cpk1> !it | domo
<ubotu> domo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=domo@*.52-88-b.business.telecomitalia.it]  by Riddell
* domo was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<pfein_> Riddell: thx
<leiar> anyone with wireless nic experience
<nosrednaekim> pfein_: overwrite default device location?
<cpk1> !ask | leiar
<ubotu> leiar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pfein_> nosrednaekim: in Sound System?  that just lets me choose a driver (ALSA, OSS, etc.)
<joha> hi, how can i change the owner of all folders and subfolders (with programs). I need it for the commandline
<nosrednaekim> pfein_: yes.. but below that
<leiar> sorry
<cpk1> pfein_: also you might want to change the default devices in xine
<leiar> can't get my wireless card to work. It seems to be disabled, and I can't enable it in Kubuntu.
<leiar> Fujitzu Siemens Amilo aomething
<q_> idioti
<pfein_> cpk1: where's that live?
<cpk1> pfein_: easiest way I know of is through kaffeine
<pfein_> k
<leiar> joha: chown -R owner:owner
<pfein_> cpk1, nosrednaekim: hmm, is there a way I could just test this w/ aplay?
<Yeason> I'm using beryl and the desktops on the panel are stretched so they take up half the space, does anyone know how to fix this?
<leiar> joha: chown -R username
<cpk1> pfein_: yes
<joha> leiar: muchas gracias, nice to help me so fast
<pfein_> cpk1: which would be... ?
<cpk1> pfein_: aplay -L will tell you what device you want
<malik_> !tv tuner card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv tuner card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malik_> !tvcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> patience, I had to remember the command =)
<malik_> !tvTuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<malik_> !TV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !mythtv | perhaps some useful info here
<ubotu> perhaps some useful info here: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<cpk1> pfein_: then to specify the device to use its aplay -D device soundfile
<LjL> or just go to linuxtv.org
<pfein_> cpk1: ok, but how do I figure out which device from aplay -L?  it spews a *lot* of stuff
<cpk1> pfein_: at the bottom there should be stuff like this spdif 'cards.pcm.iec958'
<cpk1> pfein_: also i think aplay -l tells you the number in X,Y format using card as X and device as Y
<r00t__> im haveing problem in fiesty with my dsl staying online especially when i use frostwire,i have the default install along with automatix
<cpk1> or aplay might use the hardware addressing in lshw pfein_ =P I cant remember
<exs> does anyone know any bootable  ubuntu cd that incorperates the nvidia driver and beryl/compiz so that you can stick it in a computer (without installing) and have the beryl 3d/compiz experience straight away?
<pfein_> cpk1: right, it's showing up in both places, I just can't figure out what the correct aplay -D is ...
<waylandbill> exs: try sabayonlinux if you want that.
<r00t__> exs: you an modify a live cd to include whatever packages you want
<LjL> !automatix > r00t__    (r00t__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !feisty > r00t__    (r00t__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<exs> r00t__:  I don't have time, nor knowledge for that
<cpk1> pfein_: do you know the pcm device you want to play?
<pfein_> cpk1: from aplay -l, yes. from aplay -L, no.
<waylandbill> exs: the sabayon live cd comes pre-setup for that and is listed on beryl's website as such
<cpk1> pfein_: ok so aplay -D X,Y soundfile
<eilker> !mesa >eilker
<r00t__> LjL: opps im not running fiesty just 6.1
<exs> waylandbill:  I remember I tried doing this about 4 months ago, it didn't work
<r00t__> whats 6.1?dapper?
<LjL> 6.10 is Edgy, 6.1 doesn't exist
<r00t__> whats the room name for fiesty?
<r00t__> LjL: ah
<LjL> version numbers are dates, 6.10 is october 2006
<cpk1> #ubuntu+1
<jan___> hallo zusammen
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jan___> kann mir jemand bei der einstellung der bildschirmauflsung helfen
<LjL> !de > jan___    (jan___, see the private message from Ubotu)
<malik_> well the support for tv cards n webcams just sux
<cpk1> malik_: actually if you get a pchdtv card support is great
<CShadowRun> hey i just managed to get counter strike source working in linux, but the graphics are really messed up
<CShadowRun> and my fps is very bad aswell
<malik_> i have leadtek win2000 xpert tv card which is pretty darn good card
<CShadowRun> what can i do?
<CShadowRun> and the writing bugs out if i turn left
<HaSH> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<HaSH> hmm whys this?
<mijit> moo
<pfein_> cpk1: I installed alsaplayer-common, it's a lot less stupid then aplay
<pfein_> cpk1: the card works.  Actually, it's a USB FM transmitter, so my *stereo* works.  Neat toy.
<KennethP> mijit: The correct syntax is apt-get moo
* pfein_ still needs to figure out how to get the rest of KDE on board
<KiPSeRoN> somone know how to run screenlets
<eigentard> hola guys
<KiPSeRoN> ?>
<eigentard> I'm trying to configure XMMS
<eigentard> it's working properly, music is playing and all
<eigentard> but for some reason it sounds more muddled than it's supposed to
<eigentard> it could be because I've not configured the EQ yet
<eigentard> what is the winamp EQ preset file called?
<Dumahen> can i upgrade ubuntu 6.06(LTS) to Kubuntu?
<eigentard> ah, found the preset files
<BluesKaj> !Upgrade | Dumahen
<ubotu> Dumahen: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Alonea> anyone have any experience with installing fglrx drivers for ATI cards on AMD64 machines? Driver wont install http://pastebin.ca/394315
<Alonea> also this is what flgrxinfo outputs http://pastebin.ca/395303
<pfein_> cpk1: damn, finally got it working, I think, but goddamn, that's not in a friendly place.  thanks for the help.
<intelikey> could i trubble someone to    ls -l /dev/pts/0    for me please ?
<pfein_> intelikey: crw--w---- 1 pfein tty 136, 0 2007-03-11 10:33 /dev/pts/0
<eigentard> why can I not ./configure?
<intelikey> thank you.
<pfein_> np
<intelikey> eigentard no compiler ?
<intelikey> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<eigentard> how do I install a compiler?
<intelikey> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<intelikey> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> there  ^
<eigentard> ah cool
<eigentard> i'll read that when I get back
<pfein_> cpk1: huh, works in kaffeine, but not amarok... ah, well
<pfein_> ok, NOW it works
<pfein_> goodness.
<steve> wats up
<steve> any 1 here
<Alonea> anyone have any experience with installing fglrx drivers for ATI cards on AMD64 machines? Driver wont install http://pastebin.ca/394315
<Alonea> also this is what flgrxinfo outputs http://pastebin.ca/395303
<Bonaldo2000> how can one convert files from iso-8859-1 to utf8?
<LjL> !tcs | Bonaldo2000
<ubotu> bonaldo2000: tcs: character set translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1-10 (edgy), package size 132 kB, installed size 352 kB
<Bonaldo2000> thx!
<r00t__> how do you edit a file that would require sudo privs yet edit it in a gui?
<LjL> r00t__: kdesu kate filename
<LjL> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
#kubuntu 2007-03-15
<r00t__> are the source-o-matic sources the same for gnome as kde?
<bonbonthejon> r00t__: yes
<jan__> hallo
<jan__> bin mir nicht sicher ob ich eben schon mal hier war
<BluesKaj> !de | jan__
<ubotu> jan__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Alonea> anyone have any experience with installing fglrx drivers for ATI cards on AMD64 machines? Driver wont install http://pastebin.ca/394315
<Alonea> also this is what flgrxinfo outputs http://pastebin.ca/395303
<Archdragonmage> how do I install a deb program in Kubuntu
<hatta> dpkg -i package.deb
<Archdragonmage> I have cedega to install but do not know how to
<firephoto> Archdragonmage: you can right click it in konqueror.
<Archdragonmage> ok will try
<firephoto> Archdragonmage: under the Kubuntu package menu
<Archdragonmage> where is that
<kdehl> I have trouble with the sound, I don't even know where to start. I have a quite new budget laptop, Toshiba Satelite L30-101, and the program 'alsamixer' only shows two channels, or whatever you cal them: Master and PCM. And nothing sounds from the speakers. It worked in Windows, so no hardware failure. Any idea where to begin?
<r00t__> x-server randomly restarts and kicks me back to my login screen
<firephoto> Archdragonmage: when you right click on the deb file, there's a sub menu called that. Kubuntu Package Menu.
<r00t__> kdehl:
<r00t__> kdehl: cntrl f2=>kmix
<kdehl> r00t__:
<Archdragonmage> ah ok thanks
<kdehl> r00t__: Yeah. Same thing there.
<r00t__> kdehl: then click on kmix refs
<r00t__> prefs
<firephoto> kdehl: what sound chip is in that?
<r00t__> then just click all the little boxes
<n8k99> kdehl: System Settings > Sound: Set Auto- Suspend to 1 sec. Apply. Test Sound.
<kdehl> firephoto: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
<kdehl>  Says lspci.
<r00t__> kdehl: after go back to the main window click on sthere wicthes and eternal amp,if that dosent work just keep foling with anything in
<r00t__> thats what i had to do
<firephoto> kdehl: oh. ATI sound. no idea there. could be it needs some extra options when the module loads. or even a newer module/kernel for support.
<kdehl> n8k99: No difference.
<kdehl> firephoto: Okay, ouch.
<n8k99> hmmm.......
<n8k99> alsamixer
<kdehl> What about it?
<firephoto> kdehl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1965037 that might be similar
<n8k99> start it up and adjust levels
<r00t__> kdehl: did you try what i said?
<r00t__> kdehl: for some reason ubun/kubntu mutes my laptop speakers and turns off the ecternal amp
<kdehl> I don
<kdehl> 't think they are muted, no. Doesn't seem like it.
<kdehl> I had the same problem on my old laptop.
<Archdragonmage> I get an error when tring to install packages  The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<firephoto> Archdragonmage: do you have adept open?
<Archdragonmage> mo
<Archdragonmage> no
<firephoto> Archdragonmage: you could run those commands from a konsole with sudo
<Archdragonmage> tried with terminal but I do not know the right commands
<Archdragonmage> how do I reset it
<Archdragonmage> how do I rest the apt data base
<Archdragonmage> reset
<Archdragonmage> How do I reset the APT database
<firephoto> Archdragonmage: try running "sudo apt-get update"
<Archdragonmage> from terminal?
<aflac> how do i get into the black list to remove the driver for my internal wifi card cuz the driver that came with kernel is broken
<aflac> can anyone help me
<troxor_> aflac: find /etc | grep blacklist   is one way
<aflac> ok but i need to edit it to remove the built in bcm45xx driver that is part of the kernel
<aflac> i have a windows based driver which works but the built in kernel one is preventing my wifi from working correctly
<BluesKaj> is this the correct command to install  a *.deb pkg   -  sudo dpkg -i mt-daapd_0.2.4-1_i386.deb ?
<aflac> yes
<Gh0st75> anyone know why azureus would start to open then crash with no error or anything?
<aflac> i believe
<aflac> lol i had that happened to me u using kubuntu or ubuntu
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: yes
<Gh0st75> kubuntu
<aflac> interesting
<Gh0st75> edgy
<BluesKaj> aflac, i don't see a folder
<aflac> ghost try rm -rf .azureus
<aflac> then open it and reconfig it
<Gh0st75> good idea
<aflac> check ur home folder blues
<troxor_> Gh0st75: instead of removing it, you can also just move it out of the way, say mv .azureus azureus-maybe-broken
<aflac> how do i edit the black list so that i can take out the bcm 45xx driver cuz it is somehow broken
<Gh0st75> my config file wasn't too detailed, only taking a second to reset it.....good point tho, will remember that for when i have a corrupted config that's more detailed
<troxor_> aflac: sudo vim /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Archdragonmage> how do I edit the etc/apt/sources.list file as it has a bad line in it but will not let me save the fixed file
<troxor_> Archdragonmage: did you edit it with sudo?
<aflac> the bcm45xx isnt in there tro
<PCGenie> Ubuntu-Desktop
<aflac> i used that last command
<PCGenie> sorry
<Archdragonmage> I opened it but it said there was an error in it
<troxor_> aflac: isn't it bcm43xx ?
<Archdragonmage>  first line bad
<troxor_> aflac: just add a line that says "blacklist bcm43xx" (but no quotes)
<aflac> ok tro will do
<troxor_> aflac: then, update-modules
<aflac> ok hold on
<aflac> what do i put before update-modules
<aflac> tro
<aflac> i just checked iwconfig and its still not workin
<troxor_> aflac: did you remove the module with modprobe -vr ?
<troxor_> aflac: as in, "unload the driver"
<aflac> just did
<aflac> now how do i update it
<aflac> it says accesspt is invalid
<chrismhampson> i'm having trouble getting monitor powersave to work. What lines (and where) need to be added to xorg.conf? I recently installed kpowersave...
<Archdragonmage> troxor . I used sudo apt-get update and got line 1 in source list not known /etc/apt/sources.list
<troxor_> Archdragonmage: what's line 1 in that file say?
<Archdragonmage> /home/mark/
<Orey> hi is anyone there by any chance ....
<troxor_> Archdragonmage: then remove that line, it doesn't quite look like a valid source line ;)
<Orey> i kinda need some help plz
<aflac> ? what u mean orey
<aflac> just ask ur ? orey
<Archdragonmage> how do I edit it out?
<Archdragonmage> tried but would not save
<aflac> sudo to allow rw access
<troxor_> aflac: to remove the module from the running kernel, modprobe -vr <module name> ... to make sure it doesn't get loaded again, add the blacklist <module name> in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<aflac> ok oty tro
<Orey> kk ive just downloaded kubuntu 6.10 burnt it on disk and tried to install but... it says the linux swap is not functioning and then boots into command prompt
<Archdragonmage> how do I use sudo for this.....sorry but am new to this
<Orey> on the live cd
<KaiHanari> when using ps aux | grep blah, how do i supress the return of the line showing the grep i just did?
<troxor_> chrismhampson: you probably want a line such as   "Option "DPMS" in your xorg.conf's Monitor section
<chrismhampson> troxor_: I've got that
<troxor_> chrismhampson: also, xset dpms  is a tool that controls that.. there's probably a setting in "System Settings" under screen saver too
<troxor_> KaiHanari: grep -v grep
<chrismhampson> troxor_: does xset dpms make a permanent chance?
<chrismhampson> change?
<KaiHanari> thanks tro
<KaiHanari> thanks troxor_
<troxor_> KaiHanari: np
<troxor_> chrismhampson: not sure, I usually let {kx}screensaver mess with it for me
<Orey> can anyone help at all im in abit of a kupuffle
<troxor_> Orey: did you verify the md5sum of the iso image?
<BluesKaj> how do I know what folder name for a pkg is ...it seems the *.deb is installed but I don'rt see a folder with anything resembling the original filename ?
<troxor_> Orey: just to rule out the possibility of a corrupt transfer
<chrismhampson> troxor_: kxscreensaver?
<Archdragonmage> troxor...how do I edit source.list in sudo
<Orey> no but ill do that brb
<troxor_> chrismhampson: kscreensaver / xscreensaver/ gnome-screensaver etc
<chrismhampson> troxor_: in kubuntu how can i access dpms settings from the screensaver?
<KaiHanari> Orey, take a look at the extra options at boot of the CD. try disabling swap there. possibly by adding "noswap" to the boot options
<troxor_> chrismhampson: check out the "Monitor and Display" section in "system settings"
<troxor_> Archdragonmage: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Archdragonmage> troxor_ great thanks
<troxor_> Archdragonmage: np
<Orey> md5sum ok
<Orey_> rm how add noswap to the boot option?
<Orey_> um*
<anonymous_coward> hey guys! my video card is an old radeon 8500 can anyone tell me which driver I should use?
<Chetwin> Okay, I'm aggrivated.  How do I get the ms core fonts
<Chetwin> I enabled all my sources in apt
<Chetwin> I noticed in a tutorial (which I can no longer find) there was a wget command to get the package
<Chetwin> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Chetwin> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<troxor> Chetwin: it should be as easy as apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Chetwin> It's not.  I get the "referred to by another package, but is no longer available"
<troxor> Chetwin: did you run an apt-get update?
<aullom> I'm having some trouble with w32codecs. I'm getting sound but no picture. Can anyone help me out?
<Chetwin> Yes, but I don't seem to have multiverse
<Silveira_Neto> aullom: How do you got the w32codecs?
<Chetwin> Wait, yes I do have multiverse
<Chetwin> What the crap man
<aullom> automatix
<Chetwin> No, automatix is too unreliable
<Chetwin> Better than easyubuntu, but still shotty
<Archdragonmage> troxor_   ah I installed cedega like you said ...but...where is it...??
<troxor> Archdragonmage: ?
<troxor> aullom: what media player are you using the w32codecs with?
<aullom> I have also tried apt-get using http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas all
<Archdragonmage> I right clicked it and did the install but I do not see it on desktop or in menu
<aullom> kaffeine, vlc, mplayer, etc. Same result on all
<troxor> aullom: did you try running mplayer with the switch -vo xv ?
<aullom> no, what does that do?
<Silveira_Neto> aullom: Are u using a 64 bits machine?
<troxor> Chetwin: make sure you have a line deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted multiverse universe  in your sources.list , then do apt-get update.. then try apt-get install msttcorefonts
<aullom> no, 32
<Silveira_Neto> ok
<Archdragonmage> troxor_ I used konqueror and right clicked cogeco deb file said install and it did but how do I find it now
<troxor> Archdragonmage: try just "cedega" from the terminal
<Chetwin> I fixed the issue by referring to the ubuntu wiki
<Chetwin> Thank you though
<troxor> Chetwin: np
<Chetwin> Alright all, I'm off to reinstall WoW
<troxor> aullom: uses the xv video out driver
<aullom> so i just enter "mplayer -xv"? That gives me "Error parsing option on the command line: -xv"
<troxor> aullom: mplayer -vo xv
<troxor> then filename
<T3hWiz0rd> does anyone in here have ktorrent and use it often?
<troxor> T3hWiz0rd: no, you stink
<T3hWiz0rd> troxor: i'll cut your your hair off and hide it under your gf's pillow
<troxor> T3hWiz0rd: haha
<T3hWiz0rd> troxor: i am having trouble opening torrents for seeding... teh nubbed
<T3hWiz0rd> it constantly wants to redownload them
<troxor> T3hWiz0rd: check the folders options in prefs
<aullom> troxor: same result
<T3hWiz0rd> troxor: the what?
<troxor> aullom: try running with -v as well, and check for any video-type error or warning messages
<troxor> T3hWiz0rd: in the folders section in preferences, there's a place for temp files and then automatically save to
<johny> !search compile
<ubotu> Found: kernel, java-#kubuntu, java, qt, kernelcompile, checkinstall, build-dep, compile, tarball, compilekernel
<T3hWiz0rd> troxor: its all disabled there
<johny> !compile| johny
<T3hWiz0rd> troxor: i don't see how this'll help it open torrents for seeding tho
<aullom> troxor: hmmm... Can't find the codecs.conf file. Can't find fonts.conf either.
<troxor> T3hWiz0rd: what about starting a download as a client, letting it create some empty files, then stopping the torrent, replacing the empty files with your complete ones, then restarting the torrent
<reldruh> who's in charge of which packages are in the repositories? Digikam, specifically?
<T3hWiz0rd> troxor: would that work?
<eigentard> arg
<troxor> T3hWiz0rd: it worked in azureus a long time ago ;)
<eigentard> why can I not extract this file to my /usr/lib/XMMS/Effect folder?
<aullom> troxor: later on it says it found the audio and video streams, but the next line says "MPEG Stream reached EOF"
<T3hWiz0rd> troxor: hmm
<T3hWiz0rd> all im worried about is does ktorrent que files if you don't tell it to?
<T3hWiz0rd> like i want my seeds to stay up 24/7
<troxor> aullom: what file are you trying to play? is it available somewhere online?
<aullom> troxor: no, it's an old episode of The Tick I downloaded long ago
<troxor> aullom: what repo's packages are you using?
<eigentard> why am I getting an error when trying to copy a file somewhere?
<eigentard> it's not letting me copy it over
<troxor> eigentard: permissions? probably copying as root
<troxor> er, probably need to copy as root, but be sure that won't break anything
<eigentard> how do I copy as root?
<aullom> troxor: it looks like it did find libmpeg2
<troxor> eigentard: sudo
<eigentard> how do I sudo in the gui? :X
<troxor> eigentard: kdesu
<eigentard> I don't really know the copy commands enough to not use the gui... haha
<bonbonthejon> eigentard: hit alt-f2, then run "kdesu konqueror"
<mjunx> one day the keyboards are going to revolt for being hit so often and will demand voting rights y'know
<aullom> troxor: I'm using the restricted, universe, and multiverse repos, plus the repos for automatix
<bonbonthejon> ewww, dont use automatix
<jjesse> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mjunx> what does automatix even provide?
<eigentard> ah hah!
<eigentard> worked!
<bonbonthejon> !automatix
<eigentard> thanks :)
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jjesse> is beryl the best 3d managerr for kubuntu?
<troxor> aullom: hrm, try the ones from medibuntu.. not too sure abount automatix
<mjunx> er, what does automatix install?
<troxor> aullom: what ubotu and bonbonthejon said ;)
<bonbonthejon> jjesse: its supposed to be more stable than compiz
<mjunx> hey dan_, you shouldn't be using automatix apparently! :)
<aullom> I'll try those suggestions. Thanks for help
<jjesse> bonbonthejon: thanks
<jjesse> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<johannes> hols
<johannes> hola
<johannes> alguien me puede ayudar con el sonido de ubuntu
<johannes> perdon kubuntu
<johannes> ya que no tengo ningun sonido
<Pupeno4> !kubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pupeno> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mjunx> random note: ruby is more popular than kubuntu! this is not good :/
<mjunx> according to an informal survey of /list
<chrismhampson> am i right in thinking that kmail can't automatically add a contact to the address book on clicking reply?
<jawee_> (This is asked on behalf of someone else) How can you configure what devices mount onto the desktop?
<ghetek> this is kind of intermitent but sometimes i need to open applications twice before they show up. if i open them in a terminal window it always works right away. its just the desktop, bottom taskbar (quicklaunch type thing), and the Kmenu items that show this behavior
<mjunx> jawee_, it's in the system settings somewhere...
<eigentard> where can I get glibc?
<eigentard> it's not on APT
<mjunx> eigentard, it's just called libc in apt
<dx11101> i have a major problem
<dx11101> i have no kmenu or taskbar icons
<dx11101> no clock
<mjunx> do you have a kicker bar?
<dx11101> kicker?
<dx11101> i have bar with nothing on it
<mjunx> the entire bar thing that everything goes in
<eigentard> hrm
<eigentard> i'm doing apt-get install libc but it's not working
<eigentard> saying there's no installation candidate
<mjunx> well, you can try killing kicker (Ctrl+Esc to bring up the system guard to kill processes), then run it again via Alt+F2 and type "kicker"
<edward> was wondering if anyone could help me with on how to remove realplayer directory
<edward> when installing it loaded in my desktop directory
<skogen> is there any package for wpa/wp2 for wireless connection in kubuntu?
<dx11101> i was wonder if anyone could help me fix KDE its messed up i cant fix it
<mjunx> eigentard, it's libc6
<edward> tried deletiing realplaer directory but says I don't have privileges
<stdin> skogen: look at
<mjunx> dx11101, did you try doing what I said?
<stdin> skogen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu
<mjunx> edward, hit Alt+F2, then type "kdesu konqueror", and then you can try deleting the file from there
<dx11101> i think im missing a module
<edward> using kdesu worked. How do I remove RealPlayer application media list?
<Yeason> when I activate beryl in herd 5 my desktops on the KDE panel get extended to take up half the panel, does anyone know how to fix this?
<mjunx> edward, look for the .desktop file for it, might be in ~/.kde/share/applnk/
<mjunx> Yeason, dunno, I've had a similar problem with the system tray
<billytwowilly> what's the best utility for creating partitions in kubuntu? system setting -> hard disks doesn't seem to be able to do it very intuitively
<Yeason> probably something that will be fixed in final release?
<mjunx> billytwowilly, qtparted
<billytwowilly> is that graphical?
<mjunx> Yeason, doubtful since beryl isn't in kubuntu at all
<mjunx> billytwowilly, yeah
<billytwowilly> ok, I'll try it. thanks.
<Yeason> yea, I didn't mean kubuntu, I was just musing that the beryl devs might fix it... pls...? =P
<dx11101> i will regreit forever ever trying to install compiz
<dx11101> becuase when i tried to remove it kde got jacked
<billytwowilly> lol.
<billytwowilly> crummy.
<dx11101> no k startmenu
<dx11101> no clock
<dx11101> no icons
<billytwowilly> beryl worked ok for me, but now it just dies when I try and run it. I hear compiz is the better solution technically.
<Yeason> ok, I have one other issue I hope someone can help with: I'm trying to compile a docker for KDE and when I run ./configure it says "C compiler cannot create executables"
<mjunx> Yeason, go to #beryl ?
<billytwowilly> mjunx: there is no option to use reiserfs in qtparted...
<dx11101> so how do you go by saving kde from a major problem
<mjunx> billytwowilly, then just create a whatever partition, then use mkfs.reiserfs on that partition afterwards
<billytwowilly> mjunx: ok, thanks.
<Yeason> mjunx: I thought the compiler issue would be a distro issue, not a wm issue
<mjunx> I was talking about beryl :/
<mjunx> but you might be running gcc on a partition mounted as noexec
<Yeason> oh, lol, I've tried there a few times, either no one saw it, or they don't know either
<billytwowilly> mjunx: thanks, it appears to have worked
<mjunx> ok good
<billytwowilly> or is working I should say.
<billytwowilly> pico /etc/fstab
<billytwowilly> darn
<billytwowilly> sorry
<mjunx> pico? you sound old-school, you should be using parted!
<Yeason> mjunx: this fstab is setup differently than I'm used to, but it looks like there's nothing saying "noexec" on any of the drives
<mjunx> well, we use UUID's of drives instead of their /dev/ names to keep it consistent
<mjunx> I dunno then; you got binutils and gcc installed?
<Yeason> yes I do
<mjunx> and g++?
<mjunx> hmm, check config.log to see the actual error I guess
<Yeason> ah, that I do not have, is there a version taht would be better?
<Yeason> I did check the log, I couldn't find anything, which was why I resorted to asking you guys
<stdin> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mjunx> 4.1 or the same version as gcc
<edward> anyone tell me how I can upgrade from 6.06LTS to 6.10 online
<eigentard> how can I why can't I get this oss/3D plugin to work with XMMS?
<Yeason> ok, thank you, I'll give taht a shot and see what happens
<edward> how can I upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 online
<Kyral> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<stdin> !upgrade | edward
<ubotu> edward: please see above
<Kyral> hahah I win :P
<stdin> darn :P
<mjunx> pwned
<TheSpunkyLobster> hi
<pollyo> Hello
<TheSpunkyLobster> hoping somone might be able to help me out :)
<mjunx> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pollyo> Do they have a specific place to discuss feisty?
<TheSpunkyLobster> heh
<mjunx> hmm, that's not the right one
<mjunx> #ubuntu+1
<pollyo> thanks...
<TheSpunkyLobster> i've just got a new mobo+processor and i'm trying to install kubuntu edgy but i can't even get the live cd to load, comes up with a kernel panic error
<edward> is there anyway to upgrade to 6.10 using adept??
<mjunx> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<TheSpunkyLobster> anyone got any suggestions?
<edward> does the KubuntuUgrade documentation work or does it have bugs
<mjunx> this might not help, but my guess is a BIOS setting is screwing it up
<TheSpunkyLobster> heh fair enough, any idea what it might be or where i should start looking?
<mjunx> does the kernel panic specify any root cause?
<TheSpunkyLobster> let me check :)
<TheSpunkyLobster> trying to install on desktop, on the laptop here :)
<TheSpunkyLobster> it says: kernel panic - not synching: attempted to kill init!
<mjunx> any other messages before it?
<TheSpunkyLobster> lots of numbers :) other than that the previous line includes: acpi_hw_low_level_read
* TheSpunkyLobster is a relative linux newbie as you might have guessed :)
<mjunx> I'm still bad at debugging kernel panics
<mjunx> i.e. I just screw around with the BIOS settings until it fixes itself
<TheSpunkyLobster> heh
<TheSpunkyLobster> everything installed perfectly before i upgraded mobo+processor hehe
<TheSpunkyLobster> would a hyperthreading processor make any difference?
<mjunx> not really
<mjunx> ht enables SMP in the kernel, but that isn't an issue (IME)
<acdspit00> can anyone help me install beryl?
<mjunx> acdspit00, !beryl
<acdspit00> i just installed my ati video drivers
<mjunx> er
<mjunx> !beryl | acdspit00
<ubotu> acdspit00: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mjunx> and wiki.beryl-project.org
<acdspit00> i couldnt find directions for kubuntu before just ubuntu
<mjunx> it's the same
<TheSpunkyLobster> not even sure where to start when it comes to messing with the bios heh
<mjunx> hmm, not a good idea to mess around in there then I guess :)
<acdspit00> how do i run root@lupine.me.uk.gpg
<acdspit00> gpg's with kebuntu
<mjunx> sudo apt-key add root@yada.gpg
<acdspit00> thanks
<TheSpunkyLobster> that's pretty much what i thought too heh
<mjunx> do any other livecds work on it? try knoppix 5.1.1
<TheSpunkyLobster> ok will have to download it first though :)
<mjunx> yeah
<mjunx> ok, let me know what happens :)
<acdspit00> sudoapt-key add root@lupine.me.uk.gpg "cant open bla.gpg no such file or directory
<khirr> any download acelerator ofr mi kubuntu?
<acdspit00> i know i should just end my life now if i cant even install the gpg i am linux newb
<mjunx> khirr, KGet
<pollyo> Any idea where I might find information on getting kubuntu to run on a dell dimension e510?  I keep getting an error when booting off the live disk.  The graphics system doesn't start.
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<khirr> but...not acelerate my download
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<mjunx> hey no spamming
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<mjunx> Riddell!!
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<easytiger> kill him
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<mjunx> I can't
<sebis> elsebis_87@hotmail.com
<mjunx> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<mjunx> there we go
<mjunx> I think he got scared and stopped
<easytiger> why would one spam an email address?
<mjunx> he wants it spammed maybe
<easytiger> plonker
<TheSpunkyLobster> downloading knopix now
<TheSpunkyLobster> as it's 2am, i think i'll leave it going and try in the morning
<mjunx> alrighty
<TheSpunkyLobster> thanks for the help so far though :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@host115.190-30-93.telecom.net.ar]  by nalioth
<acdspit00> i installed my ati drivers and when i drag boxes or move down on the scroll in staggers whats a good way to ensure they beeninstalled correctly?
<intelikey> anyone know enough about tzconfiguration to help me setup utc-5 ?
<acdspit00> this apt database could not be opened...
<felix_> does anyone know where i could find the configuration file for k9copy or any way of turning off the openGL preview option?
<mjunx> look in ~/.kde/share/config/
<mjunx> for k9copyrc or similar
<felix_> allright thanks
<felix_> ok
<acdspit00> mjunx ill pay you 10 dollars to help me get my kebuntu straight..
<acdspit00> lol
<Yeason> ok, I'm back, now i'm getting the issue: 'Your Installation isn't able to compile simpe C++ programs'. It suggests to check for the package libstdc++-dev but I already have that. any ideas?
<mjunx> lol, what's the problem?
<intelikey> Yeason install build-essential
<acdspit00> my adept manager wont start
<acdspit00> so i cant even attempt to put beryl on
<felix_> k9copyrc doesnt seem to have any mention of the openGL option...
<acdspit00> not sure if my ati graphics card install is working still a little choppy
<intelikey> !beryl | acdspit00 and count your blessings
<ubotu> acdspit00 and count your blessings: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<acdspit00> trying to follow http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<acdspit00> for install
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | acdspit00
<ubotu> acdspit00: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<mjunx> acdspit00, er, efb
<acdspit00> cannot stat /var/dkpkg/lock: no such file or directory
<mjunx> spell it right ;p
<mjunx> dpkg
<acdspit00> thats what i meant
<acdspit00> acdspit00@acdspit00-laptop:~$ sudo fuser -vki /var/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<acdspit00> Cannot stat /var/dpkg/lock: No such file or directory
<mjunx> check /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<acdspit00> type this?
<acdspit00> sudo fuser check /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mjunx> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mjunx> if that doesn't err about a dpkg lock, then no worries there
<acdspit00> no error
<mjunx> so what's wrong with adept then?
<computerex> Hey guys. Can someone who has a good collection of screen resolutions get me the xorg.conf as an example?
<mjunx> !modeline
<ubotu> A Modeline is a configuration line in the X server configuration file that provides information about a connected computer monitor or television and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here is 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<mjunx> there's some info
<computerex> For some reason, I am not getting 1152 x 864
<acdspit00> could not open cache- the apt database could not be opened!  This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem.  Try running a-t=setup and apt-get upate in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem
<computerex> Even thought I am getting higher resolutions then 1152 x 864. Thanks
<computerex> thought = though
<sherifffff> hi!
<sherifffff> I need some help with my network ...
<mjunx> acdspit00, try running "sudo aptitude update"
<acdspit00> E: Type 'http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<acdspit00> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<acdspit00> E: Type 'http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<acdspit00> E: The list of sources could not be read
<mjunx> oh, that could be an issue
<mjunx> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mjunx> paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file in there
<sherifffff> can anyone help me with a network problemmmm ???
<sherifffff> ???
<mjunx> ask away
<fignew> sherifffff: you need to ask the question before anyone can help you....
<sherifffff> well ..
<sherifffff> yes ..
<sherifffff> I have adsl ...
<sherifffff> and two pcs
<sherifffff> in the machine that is connected adsl (over ethernet) there are two network cards
<sherifffff> one for adsl (for the modem) and one to connect to the network cable
<sherifffff> that is connected to the other pc
<sherifffff> I couldn't configure it to bring internet to the other pc
<fignew> just making sure: is it a crossover cable? or is it connected through a hub/switch?
<sherifffff> crossover
<fignew> ok
<sherifffff> it is crossover-ed
<sherifffff> but ..
<fignew> 2 steps required
<sherifffff> the pcs don't regonize between
<acdspit00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10427/plain/
<acdspit00> mjunx http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10427/plain/
<fignew> sherifffff: do they have the right IP address?
<fignew> addresses*
<sherifffff> I found in internet but my problem is so specific...
<sherifffff> thats the problem
<fignew> nah
<mjunx> acdspit00, that line should have a "deb" in front of it like all the others do
<fignew> they do have the right ip addresses right?
<sherifffff> when I restart the primary computer, and the otherr is off, the "eth" name changes ...
<sherifffff> from eth1 to eth2
<sherifffff> or from eth2 to eth1
<_4strO> acdspit00: deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<fignew> hmm
<fignew> sherifffff: 1 sec
<sherifffff> the only one that doesn't change is eth0
<_4strO> you need a / at the end of url
<mjunx> he needed a "deb" in the line
<sherifffff> yes I have asigned the ips
<_4strO> lol and a deb a the beginning
<acdspit00> a deb where
<_4strO> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<sherifffff> but the interfaces change ...
<acdspit00> oh thanks
<_4strO> or deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn for the svn version
<fignew> sherifffff: what does /etc/iftab say?
<acdspit00> i tried to edit with kate but it says i dont have write permission
<sherifffff> yees ...
<mjunx> edit it as root
<acdspit00> is there someway i have to sudo it b4
<mjunx> right click -> actions -> edit as root
<mjunx> or just kdesu kate file
<sherifffff> it gives me the ifaces as you know
<sherifffff> sometimes eth2, sometimes eth1
<sherifffff> and eth0 always
<Gh0st75> how much space does the average edgy install take up, and is feisty likely to require much more?
<sherifffff> when I'm connected it gives me ppp0
<fignew> sherifffff: great!, what does /etc/iftab say?
<mjunx> feisty will be somewhere around the same
<sherifffff> iftab
<sherifffff> is iftab a file ????
<sherifffff> uhh
<sherifffff> I don't know it. ..
<sherifffff> and now I'm not in linux ...I'm in a ciber ..
<Gh0st75> not even sure how to check for what my current install of edgy is using
<sherifffff> does that file exist ???
<fignew> it should...
<sherifffff> I didnt know ...
<_4strO> sherifffff: cat /etc/iftab
<sherifffff> fignew ...
<mjunx> hmm, exists for me, didn't know about it either
<fignew> _4strO: he's not at his PC :P
<Gh0st75> konqueror shows HD icons for my other drives, but not the main OS drive
<sherifffff> I give you my msn ...
<fignew> sherifffff: I just have aim
<fignew> 1 sec
<sherifffff> when I'm at home I talk to you
<_4strO> should be better ...
<_4strO> ^^
<fignew> sherifffff: it should say: eth0 mac 00:0e:0c:bc:8a:a3 arp 1
<fignew> with the correct mac address
<sherifffff> arp 1 ?
<sherifffff> ahhh
<fignew> eth1 too
<sherifffff> the mac
<fignew> arp 1, not sure what that does, but it's default on my feisty install
<sherifffff> and if it doesn't say ?
<sherifffff> how I obtain the mac
<fignew> ifconfig
<fignew> has it
<sherifffff> ahh
<sherifffff> remember
<sherifffff> i can connect to inet
<sherifffff> but
<dromer> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<fignew> you don't need to be connected to have a mac address
<sherifffff> i can't establish the connection between the tho computers ...
<fignew> macaddress is hardware... it never changes
<sherifffff> ah
<sherifffff> yess
<fignew> sherifffff: you can install guidedog
<fignew> !guidedog
<ubotu> guidedog: NAT/masquerading/port-forwarding configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 122 kB, installed size 440 kB
<sherifffff> do you understand the topology I described ??
<sherifffff> guidelog ...
<sherifffff> let's see what is
<fignew> sherifffff: yes, I have the same setup
<sherifffff> ahhhh
<sherifffff> so ...
<fignew> except, no ADSL
<sherifffff> ok
<sherifffff> ahhh
<sherifffff> thats a difference ...
<sherifffff> because
<sherifffff> when I was without adsl, the network was working vey well
<fignew> is it broken because of the eth2?
<sherifffff> something like that
<sherifffff> i can't make they connect
<sherifffff> between
<sherifffff> a best choice is a switch but now I haven't money
<cpk1> sherifffff: so your problem is that the computer connected to the main computer cant access the internet?
<fignew> sherifffff: then assigning it the right name with /etc/iftab should help
<sherifffff> no
<fignew> no who?
<sherifffff> the machine connected to the main machine cant ping to that machine ..
<cpk1> sherifffff: did you assign them both an ip that is on the same network?
<sherifffff> yess...
<sherifffff> the router ip is
<sherifffff> 192.168.1.1
<sherifffff> so
<sherifffff> the subnet is 192.168.1.1
<sherifffff> sorry
<sherifffff> 192.168.1.0
<lahcen> hi guys,
<fignew> ok
<cpk1> eth1 on the main computer is connected to the router right? so make eth2 have an ip of 192.168.7.1
<cpk1> then make the second computer have an ip of 192.168.7.2
<sherifffff> yes ..
<sherifffff> but
<sherifffff> .7.x ???
<cpk1> or anything but 1 really
<lahcen> I am trying to install GnuCash, but if i install it from Adept it has a broken dependency, so i am trying compiling it from source and it is asking for Slib, But Slib is installed,,,, Any Ideas???
<sherifffff> the modem subnet is 192.168.1.1
<sherifffff> i tried
<sherifffff> but they doesn't see
<sherifffff> no ...
<cpk1> yeah so put eth2 on a different subnet
<sherifffff> the main pc could ping to the other
<sherifffff> but the other no ..
<sherifffff> ahh
<sherifffff> on a different subnet?
<mjunx> lahcen, you need slib-dev
<sherifffff> eth2 ... you refer to ...
<mjunx> or whatever it is
<sherifffff> what is eth2 for you ..
<cpk1> sherifffff: the modem is connected to eth1 on 192.168.1.1 right?
<sherifffff> yes
<sherifffff> thats the modem ip
<sherifffff> i can configure it to route, but only can access from windows
<sherifffff> to that configuration
<sherifffff> but I explained to fignew...
<cpk1> ok so eth1 is connected to the modem. make eth2 have an ip 192.168.X.yyy and dont make X=1
<lahcen> Mjunx: i did install that too
<sherifffff> ahhhhhhh
<shiv_j> my firefox fonts suck desktop fonts look great :(
<sherifffff> ahh..
<sherifffff> and the local machine -...
<sherifffff> so, the local network address for the main machine ??
<sherifffff> for example : 192.168.5.1 and for the second 192.168.5.2 ..
<sherifffff> is that correct ?
<cpk1> sherifffff: the main machine has 2 NIC's keep the NIC that is connected to the modem the same (this is probably eth1) the other NIC change to 192.168.somethingbesideswhattheotherNIChas.xxx
<sherifffff> ahhh
<sherifffff> ok
<sherifffff> i'll do it
<sherifffff> and I foun information on inet
<sherifffff> that I have to use masquerade
<sherifffff> to share the inet conection
<sherifffff> ...
<cpk1> sherifffff: yes it is very easy you just use MASQUERADE in iptables and change the 0 in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to a one
<cpk1> sherifffff: but first you need to be able to ping the boxes
<sherifffff> yes.. that right
<sherifffff> it doesn't mind samba, and the resources sharing... but I need the connection to adsl in the other pc!!!
<intelikey> why am i concerned with this ?   Universal Time is now:  Thu Mar 15 03:14:06 UTC 2007.
<sherifffff> noW!
<sherifffff> jeje
<sherifffff> ok thanks
<sherifffff> would you like to give me your mail ?? so I send a mail if I'm success ??
<cpk1> ?? you should be able to find out right now if it works
<sherifffff> no
<sherifffff> I'm not at home
<sherifffff> now I go ...in a minute
<cpk1> sherifffff: well if you have problems at hom you can always come back in here
<sherifffff> ok ok
<sherifffff> thank you
<sherifffff> good luck
<sherifffff> how I was writing ?? because I speak spanish ...
<cpk1> hmm?
<sherifffff> OT: if I wrote well ...
<sherifffff> because my english is "flaky"
<cpk1> your english is good enough to understand easily
<sherifffff> haha ok!
<sherifffff> bye!
<intelikey> ok i think i got the tzconfig streight now.
<mohd> Back again...after recovering from a "system failiure" because something was wrong with xorg.conf
<intelikey> xorg != system
<mjunx> !es | sheriffffffffff
<ubotu> sheriffffffffff: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mohd> Couldn't boot into the desktop enviroment, so I had to recover xorg through the recovery option in my GRUB
<lahcen> mjunx: I looked for slib-dev but there is only pslib-dev, are they in anyway the same?
<computerex> Can someone PLEASE give me an example of their xorg.conf? I am desperately trying to get 1152 x 864 res working...
<intelikey> interesting.   alt+f2 > kicker   wont start a panel in kde  but it will in gnome
<mjunx> well, you can check their descriptions
<Kevin> anyone know how to install a game controller??
<mjunx> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mjunx> there ya go computerex
<shiv_j> my firefox fonts suck desktop fonts look great :( any suggestions?
<mjunx> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<intelikey> oh wait.  kicker is running it just looks like a cursor box/square
<ubuntu> Hi all
<computerex> Thanks. My video drivers are set up correctly. The resoulutions I am getting are: 640 x 400  640 x 480 800 x 600 1024 x 768 1280 x 1024 and 1400 x 1050
<computerex> I would like to get 1152 x 864 as well
<frutax> What would my problem be if .deb files are only opening in ark and not in a package installer?
<computerex> But no matter what I try, it just doesn't appear as one of the choices
<mjunx> frutax, the default application setting for it probably; just right click to get the package install menu thinger
<frutax> oh yep, there it is. heh i feel stupid, thank you mjunx
<frutax> also: this may not be the right channel for this, but i've already tried #beryl and #kde, Beryl is having trouble decorating my windows and Aquamarine isn't working, what could be the soruce of this?
<jawee> how do i start a completely new session and wipe the old session in kde?
<Daisuke_Ido> computerex: tried reconfiguring xorg?
<mjunx> frutax, you got composite enabled?
<Daisuke_Ido> wait, that's probably one of the options at that link...
<Dr_willis> jawee,  depends on what you mean by session.
<jawee> Every time it has the same applications open
<jawee> I want to keep that, but just once I want it to do a complete new session
<frutax> mjunx, i have it set to automatic, should i set it to COW or is there another way to see if its configured right?
<mjunx> I don't know much about that
<Dr_willis> jawee,  you want to select what session to use when you log in?
<jawee> No, just to start KDE from scratch just once
<jawee> Every time you restart you get some applications open
<jawee> I want it to be from scratch, but only this one time
<frutax> mjunx, ok, well thank you with the help with the .deb files
<jawee> there is also a start new session option, but that keeps the old one in memory
<acdspit00> i tried to kill dpkg so i could try and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but it says operation not permitted
<mjunx> ok no prob
<Dr_willis> jawee,  then you want to change 'back' ?  you could move the .kde dir for a little bit
<mjunx> acdspit00, sudo kill it
<dromer> hi, I was just upgrading to edgy from dapper using this guide: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<acdspit00> i just tried it b4 you said it to i gotta get a hang of this stuff
<acdspit00> lol
<jawee> Dr_willis: No, just a fresh KDE without anything open, but with the customiztions and such
<jawee> a new fresh session
<dromer> and I now have this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10432/
<Dr_willis> jawee,  i thouhg there was a 'session' manager tool in the perferances some where.. but i rarely mess with them
<Dr_willis> "kde-componenta->session manager"
<dromer> anybody knowm what I have to do with this dpkg error?
<acdspit00> http://img474.imageshack.us/img474/8217/snapshot1wo9.png could you check this
<acdspit00> i am going through the fglrx install and for some reason at this step hitting enter to continue doesnt work
<Dr_willis> hit tab a few times.. or hit Q or q perhaps  then tab and enter.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i dont rember having to do that to get my ati card working.. but its been a while.
<acdspit00> thanks
<acdspit00> ill try
<intelikey> hmmm the clock in kde shows UTC time and i don't find any way to change it.  in gnome it shows local time...
<Dr_willis> add a timezone for it to show.
<Dr_willis> Mine has a 'local timezone' setting
<intelikey> Dr_willis did  added all 25 central time zones no option to "apply"
<intelikey> i tell it "ok"  and it changes nothing
<Dr_willis> Right click  on clock -> show timezone -> they should appear there
<Dr_willis> mine do at least.
<intelikey> like duh
<dromer> kan someone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10432/
<intelikey> did you not see what i just said?   been there done that.  no change.
<Dr_willis> thats interesting
<intelikey> yeah.  it doesn't give an option to "apply" the changes.
<Dr_willis> you upgraded to the latest kde?
<N6REJ> guys I'm having a weird problem... I installed ubuntu server and want to install the kde-desktop for the few times I want the gui, but for some reason its not starting when I say "startx
<intelikey> no
<N6REJ> hiya intelikey
<intelikey> this is a default dapper install of kde
<intelikey> N6REJ
<Dr_willis> there is no 'apply'  button, ya just click ok. and the checked ones show up in the menus.  wonder what version of kde i am using.. lets see.
<dromer> ok my upgrade just failed :S
<intelikey> there is an apply button but not active
* N6REJ changing the entire lan system around so having to redo alot of stuff, wife had the server loaded with games :(
<dromer> can somebody please help? :(
<Dr_willis> usign kde 3.5.6 here
<Dr_willis> there is? where..
<nick_> can anyone help me restore my audio drivers back to default setup
<ricky_> anyone know what's the library's name that has the command play
<Dr_willis> guess there is. :) i just check and hit ok.. sort of an odd place for ok/apply/cancle.
<intelikey> yeah but if the apply never goes active then the ok doesn't change anything either.
<intelikey> ricky_ sox
<intelikey> the package name sox contains the command play
<ricky_> thx intelikey
* dromer is afraid this upgrade F-ed his system
<dromer> maybe because I'm not in a console session but in KDE?
<N6REJ> intelikey: i've got a weird kde problem.. I told ubuntu "apt-get install kdenetwork" then tried "startx" nothing, so they I said "apt-get install kde" it did its thing and still "startx" does nothing... what am I doing wrong?
<Dr_willis> N6REJ,  install kubuntu-desktop perhaps?
<N6REJ> Dr_willis: apparently that was it cause its off to dl a gig of data
<intelikey> N6REJ  x-window-system-core - X Window System core components
<N6REJ> would have thought it did that originally.
<intelikey> N6REJ install that.  then it should work.
* N6REJ puts dunce cap on
<Skuller> hey guys..i just came back from school and saw that my konversation icon was blinking red indicating someone had referred to me in the chat....but i cant find a single person in here
<Dr_willis> Skuller,  it may of scrolled off the top
<Dr_willis> and be out of the history buffer. :)
<Skuller> Dr_willis: ohh...ok i'll check my logs...thanks
<intelikey> N6REJ you can let it install all the krap that goes with kubuntu-desktop or just install the  x-window-system-core  package either will get x going.
<Dr_willis> Skuller,  or it was a spam bot.. :)
<N6REJ> next q, going to have a VERY mixed os environment now.  One laptop that will either be kde or xp/kde dual, mac G3 machine, xp machine, 98SE machine ( kids ). the server is going to be the central repository for all the shared files.  I don't know wether to use nfs or samba or????
<N6REJ> intelikey: gotcha
<Skuller> Dr_willis: hmm...i saw a spammer on top who was posting a lot of email id's...and someone calling for !op...but ubotu dint call my name
<intelikey> N6REJ samba over nfs   you'll need samba for the windows boxes to interact respectably with linux i think.
<N6REJ> intelikey: anything special for the mac?
<N6REJ> os 10.3.9
<intelikey> have no clue.
<N6REJ> intelikey: heehhe that makes two of us.. I jsut barely learned how to access the cli on it.
<N6REJ> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* intelikey is yet to lay hands on an apple
<N6REJ> !osx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> intelikey: I hate to admit it but the UI is so simple its hard!
<Dr_willis> I found the os-x ui lacking in ways.. but it did have some neat ideas.. but then again OS-9 had neat ideas- that they just tossed out after years of use...
<Skuller> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> Dr_willis: what really impressed me with the mac is everything just "worked"  the dock made life simple and all the networked hardware was found without me even asking it to go look.
<Dr_willis> N6REJ,  you dont want to hear about the DISASTERS ive had with apple hardware then.      :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh.. but it was a time of 'changes' for the appple hardware line at the time. so they got a few excuses.. but not many.
<N6REJ> Dr_willis: lol, I Figure like any hardware theres bound to be horror storys... at least they have never had the rap that packard bell has had, but one thing they have always had over ANY other HW is the high graphics quality.
* N6REJ sounds like a mac nut LOL
<intelikey> and all the networked hardware was found without me even asking it to go look. <<< that alone would cause me to shoot it.
<Dr_willis> we had a discussion of apple and their hardware the other day in here.. :)
<N6REJ> intelikey: lol, remember its on DESKTOP os, so it should be very USER intuitive.
<Dr_willis> and wether or not it was worth the cost premium
<Dr_willis> apple also toutes their os as a server os. :)
<N6REJ> Dr_willis: that I'm not sure about... My gut says no, but the graphics sure are top notch
<Dr_willis> or so i gater from some of the ads ive seen
<Dr_willis> N6REJ,  you mean the quality of their monitors?
<VR_> there's a separate osx server version
<N6REJ> Dr_willis: actually its two seperate distros
<intelikey> USER intuitive. ?   you mean windows like ?      yes i hate it and haven't even seen it.
<Dr_willis> VR_,  ok that makes a little more sence.
<Dr_willis> VR_,  i was wondering how they were doing that.
<N6REJ> Dr_willis: no, not JUST the monitor, the whole graphics package.  You take adobe on a pc  and adobe on a mac, same hw class on each and the mac will blow it away every time.
<Dr_willis> blow what away? :) benchmarks? load times?
<Orange1> wats the program most similar to notepad on linux?
<Dr_willis> Orange1,  theres a dozen+ text editors out for linux.
<Orange1> outside the terminal
<N6REJ> Dr_willis: quality of product.  how the image looks, how it correlates with reality, etc.
<VR_> Orange1, kate
<Orange1> i want to read my java files
<intelikey> Orange1 make that 3 dozen
<Dr_willis> kate, kedit,  and proberly 20+ more
<Dr_willis> :)
* N6REJ don't forget nano & pico LOL
<Dr_willis> i like fte. but im hardkore
<Dr_willis> vi, vim, and its clones...
* N6REJ shudder
<Dr_willis> mcedit gets used a lot by me also
<Orange1> kate etc - have issues reading java .class files
<VR_> nano is awesome
<N6REJ> <---- uses nano exclusively
<Dr_willis> i will stick with vim
<Dr_willis> and some otheres depending on what i am doing.
<VR_> if i could run firefox in CLI, now THAT would be awesome
<N6REJ> VR_: hhahahah that would be funny
<Dr_willis> there those framebuffer based browsers
<Orange1> what can i use to open docx files?
<intelikey> kate kwrite kword kedit gedit nano vi vim jed joe emacs elvis "openoffice writer" abiword ted    just to name a few.
<Orange1> they are 2007 office files
<Orange1> I tried openoffice but i get errors
<Skuller> i guess openoffice doesnt support .docx uptil now
<N6REJ> Orange1: 2007 is so new I doubt anything will convert yet.
<N6REJ> its only been a few weeks
<Orange1> ;(
<Skuller> u will have to use office 2007 to convert it...:)
<intelikey> why would anyone want to support a "new document format" ???    that's so....   uhh!
<N6REJ> Orange1: xport as pdf
<Orange1> i dont have windows anymore - lets keep it that way
<acdspit00> anyone know ho to turn on direct rendering
<acdspit00> i just installed fglrx and restarted
<Orange1> i was gonna try 'recode'
<acdspit00> but i type in the command and it still says no
<intelikey> !ati | acdspit00
<ubotu> acdspit00: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<VR_> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<Skuller> yes i agree...the introduction of new n new formats is just ridiculuous....just so they can save more detailed formatting and other things...
<N6REJ> I wonder if there's a *nix reader for 2007 so that you could export it out?
<N6REJ> from M$
<Skuller> lol
<Skuller> why would M$ bother?
<N6REJ> didn't they make a reader for 2000?
<N6REJ> why do they make those lousy cost analysis brags LOL, they're crazy
<Skuller> well lets just say billy is on a tight competetion and greed to make sure his OS is runnin on as much as pc's possible...considering linux is snatching the share away slowly on desktops too
<acdspit00> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<intelikey> i would assume that M$ 2007 can still save as .rtf   which has been around for ever and is usable on all systems
<Nacht__> hi can someone help flash is lagging
<dsmith> ok has anyone used canonical support for ubuntu?
<Skuller> intelikey: yes it can save it most word formats....including .rtf, .doc, .docx, and others which i dont know
<N6REJ> wow, surprise there already are converters.... google "docx converter linux"
<Orange1> ok last but not least - i need some good tunes to play while i program
<Orange1> suggestions?
<dsmith> Orange1: rip directly from streams
<intelikey> use a radio
<dsmith> lol
<Skuller> dsmith: how to rip from streams?...
<Skuller> lol
<dsmith> amarok & streamripper
<Skuller> soo true
<Orange1> lol streamers
<dsmith> di.fm and shoutcast.com
<Orange1> 128kbs audio?
<dsmith> 96 mostly, but good enough
<Orange1> 96
<N6REJ> well, gotta run guys, more os's to fix..... hows 6.10 doing with OLD hardware?  Like a p3?
<Skuller> http://blogmusik.net
<Nacht__> flash is lagging pretty bad in in konquerer can someone help
<dsmith> ever since Iupdated my nvidia driver it is consuming alot of resources..
<Orange1> dsmith: how can you tell
<intelikey> is p3 old ?
<dsmith> I am watching my cpu usage..
<Orange1> dsmith: where you take pc usage
<Orange1> dsmith: check*
<dsmith> I have a desktop widget
<dsmith> shows me graphically
<Skuller> i dont know....i remember using it a couple of years back....so not old i guess
<Orange1> dsmith: whats it called?
<dsmith> p3's are stll *very* viable
<Skuller> dsmith: how to get funky widgets?
<Skuller> well athlon xp's arent bad either then
<dsmith> superkaramba, using the glass monitor theme
<Orange1> sigh 12:17 -- my 30 min break is over -- time to sleep
<Orange1> lata
<Skuller> laterz man
<dsmith> latrz
<intelikey> dsmith i would hope so... "<dsmith> p3's are stll *very* viable"   i still use a p1  :)
<dsmith> LOL
<Skuller> k thats it...i need a 486 right away
<intelikey> -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 64.548 seconds
<dsmith> I could use xubuntu on a P2 I bet
<Skuller> museum?
<intelikey> i think i'm lagging...
<dsmith> problem is finding a P2
<dsmith> i tossed my 300mhz P2
<VR_> fool!
<Skuller> !fool
<dsmith> ..and only source for P3 via cpu's are from china
<intelikey> Skuller i installed mandrake 9.0 on a 486 lappy last year
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fool - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsmith> Shush, I could not find a suitable power supply
<acdspit00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10433/plain/
<Skuller> intelikey: cool
<Skuller> Received CTCP-PING reply from intelikey: 35 seconds.
<intelikey> what was the return time on the ping ?
<sheriffff> hii!
<Skuller> that was the return time
<sheriffff> fignew ...
<intelikey> yeah it's up and down like a roller-coster
<Skuller> hmm
<Skuller> whos riddell?
<intelikey> will be for about 15 more minutes.
<sander> hi! is it only me or is there no way to resize the kde "external taskbar"? if i go to right-click->configure->arrangement i can only change the size if the default kde-panel.
<acdspit00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10433/plain/
<intelikey> Skuller no it's   /whois Riddell
<Skuller> lol..intelikey i was asking who he is....not the command...hehe...
<intelikey> Skuller i know that.
<Skuller> what does an operator do?
<Skuller> hehe...sorry about that then
<sheriffff> I have adsl connected to a pc with two ethernet cards, eth0 connected to another machine of the network, and eth1 connected to internet .I configured the ips and I can't ping between machines, and it says:"host unreachable". Nmap says: "all ports firewalled" .. anyone know why ???
<intelikey> Skuller that does tell "who he is"    but you wanted to know if he's a chanop or ircop ?
<Skuller> intelikey: i have no idea whats the diff between the two....i just ,bluntly, wanted to know why his icon is green and since he is an 'operator' what all can he do in here
<intelikey> Skuller chanops moderate and regulate the channel  ircops do the same with the servers themselves
<voidmage> Skuller: a chanop is an op in the channel
<voidmage> ircops manage servers
<Skuller> ohh
<Skuller> so is he always the chanop here?
<voidmage> anyways, he's just a chanop
<sheriffff> I have adsl connected to a pc with two ethernet cards, eth0: connected to another machine of the network, and eth1 connected to internet .I configured the ips and I can't ping between machines, and it says:"host unreachable". Nmap says: "all ports firewalled" .. anyone know why ???
<Skuller> and is a chanop always present in a channel?
<acdspit00> how do you install all the right gpg keys
<Skuller> acdspit00: you find them in sources.list
<intelikey> Skuller hehe  and according to what i see (with all the lag)  i answered before you asked   lol
<Skuller> intelikey: lol yea...i wondered how the answer came so fast....
<sheriffff> I have adsl connected to a pc with two ethernet cards, eth0: connected to another machine of the network, and eth1 connected to internet .I configured the ips and I can't ping between machines, and it says:"host unreachable". Nmap says: "all ports firewalled" .. anyone know why ???
<deathnote> anyone knows what tools to use to convert fla to avi format in kubuntu?
<intelikey> Skuller yeah   he and several others    although any of them can "deop" themselves and use chanserv to "op" themselves at will.
<Skuller> ohh...cool
<SolidSource> deathnote: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Multimedia+Converter++?content=53610
<sheriffff> I have adsl connected to a pc with two ethernet cards, eth0: connected to another machine of the network, and eth1 connected to internet .I configured the ips and I can't ping between machines, and it says:"host unreachable". Nmap says: "all ports firewalled" .. anyone know why ???
<sheriffff> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<sheriffff> neeeedd heelllpp!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skuller> chillax man...
<deathnote> sheriffff: type route and paste what u see?
<sheriffff> ok
<sheriffff> 200.51.241.25x  *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<Skuller> what does !op do?
<intelikey> Skuller when a netsplit happens and chanserv is not on the server that the op is on and they are not op'd they are as weak as anyone else  :)    but if op'd they can show you to the door before you can say ^C
<sheriffff> 192.168.2.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<sheriffff> 169.254.0.0     *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth1
<sheriffff> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<SolidSource> !pastebin > sheriff
<SolidSource> !pastebin > sheriffff
<intelikey> :)
<sheriffff> ...
<sheriffff> ?????
<deathnote> sheriffff: one thing is that, both eth sould have different netmask..ok..
<deathnote> sheriffff: eth 0 is your another machine right?
<Skuller> intelikey: cool...i am beginning to love the things work around here
<Skuller> the way*
<sheriffff> eth0 is the interface
<sheriffff> that is connected to the other machine
<Skuller> what is ^
<sheriffff> i can ping me
<sheriffff> 192.168.2.1
<sheriffff> but no: 192.168.2.2
<bill57785> ok, what can I use to partition my HDD?
<deathnote> sheriffff: what's your machine's ip now? ifconfig
<Skuller> !qtparted | bill57785
<ubotu> bill57785: qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<deathnote> sheriffff: use the other machine to ping your ip to see if its connected in the internal network.. after that then we resolve internet
<intelikey> Skuller the boot command !ops <don't test it> is used to notify all ops that there is a situation in the channel and that one of them is needed...   how ever playing with that command will find a ban for self super pronto.
<Skuller> niiiiiice.....
<intelikey> s6boot6bot6
<Dr_Willi1> ;)
<Skuller> dont you just love it when you know where the 'dont push' button is
<sheriffff> mmm
<sheriffff> yes
<sheriffff> I can't ping from the other machine
<intelikey> :)
<sheriffff> "tiempo de espera agotado"
<deathnote> sheriffff: your eth0 is connected to a router or what?
<Skuller> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey> better to know than to stumble upon it by mistake
<Skuller> yea...thanks fer the info
<intelikey> like i did
<intelikey> ;S
<Skuller> realli?....hehe...cool
<sheriffff> eth0
<deathnote> sheriffff: what do u see in ifconfig in eth0 ? what's your ip addressS?
<intelikey> yeah got a short term ban for it.
<bill57785> Skuller: ok, but how do I use it? I screwed up GRUB when I changed my partition size, so now I'm using the LiveCD to fix it
<sheriffff> eth0 is connected to the other machine
<sheriffff> and eth1 to the modem that gives me adsl
<sheriffff> I have two cards in a machine
<Skuller> bil
<sheriffff> one to the modem, and another for the local network
<intelikey> ok later folks.
<Skuller> k laterz man...enjoi
<Skuller> gnight*
<sheriffff> eth0: inet addr:192.168.2.1
<Skuller> bill57785: no idea..please refer to someone else
<bill57785> sorry, GAIM crashed
<bill57785> ok then
<deathnote> sheriffff: eth0 is connected to what machine? which is acting as the server? current machine or the other one?
<sheriffff> mmm
<sheriffff> look the messages from samba ...
<sheriffff> wait
<sheriffff> "  process_local_master_announce: Server VIEJA at IP 192.168.2.2 is announcing itself as a local master browser for workgroup CASA and we think we are master. Forcing election."
<sheriffff> "WE"
<deathnote> sheriffff: i suppose your current machine is acting as a server so it must act as a dhcp server to give out ip address to your other machine?
<sheriffff> ahhh
<sheriffff> someone told me that
<mdaddy> Quick question -- due to my SATA RAID0 I had to install kubuntu edgy piece by piece from the command-line, and thus none of the user groups/permissions were created that I guess would normally have been created by the installer.  How do I get them created?
<sheriffff> how do I do ...
<deathnote> sheriffff: i think u better solve the internet first
<sheriffff> there I pasted "route"
<sheriffff> mm ?
<sheriffff> yes ..
<sheriffff> I MUST ping between, before anything
<deathnote> sheriffff: eth1 .. is a adsl modem right? what's the ip of the adsl modem? does it have dhcp on?
<sheriffff> is a zyxel prestige 600, it's routeable but I think it hasn't dhcp on
<sheriffff> what is the process I must run ??
<deathnote> ohh i had that before..hm
<deathnote> ok
<sheriffff> "dhcpcd"
<sheriffff> ??
<deathnote> u know how to access the router using firefox right? type in the ip address of the router
<deathnote> and log in
<sheriffff> that is the problem
<sheriffff> it doesn't respond
<sheriffff> "connecting to 192.168.1.1 ..."
<sheriffff> and anything
<sheriffff> and
<deathnote> can u pm?
<sheriffff> from windows I can access ...
<deathnote> ifdown eth0 first
<deathnote> configure eth1
<cpk1> no it doesnt need to act as a dhcp server if he sets the ip on the other machine
<sheriffff> cpk1!
<deathnote> do u know the login, and ipaddress of the router??
<sheriffff> yes ...
<sheriffff> 192.168.1.1
<sheriffff> but it keeps there ...
<deathnote> then edit your /etc/network/interface
<sheriffff> from win I can access ..
<deathnote> edit the eth1
<cpk1> sheriffff: you dont need to change the interface that is connected to the modem
<sheriffff> no
<sheriffff> I don't change it
<sheriffff> it automatically asignns an ip
<mdaddy> I had to install kubuntu edgy piece by piece from the command-line, and thus none of the user groups/permissions were created that I guess would normally have been created by the installer.  How do I get them created?
<sheriffff> eth1: 169.254.99.111
<cpk1> you do however need to change the ip for the interface connecting to the other computer
<sheriffff> yes ...
<sheriffff> that's right
<sheriffff> did you read all ??
<sheriffff> I assigned 192.168.2.2
<sheriffff> to the other machine
<sheriffff> known as VIEJA in the workgroup
<sheriffff> and now I have these messages
<sheriffff>   process_local_master_announce: Server VIEJA at IP 192.168.2.2 is announcing itself as a local master browser for workgroup CASA and we think we are master. Forcing election.
<sheriffff> nmap 192.168.2.2
<sheriffff> all firewalled..
<sheriffff> something is wrong in the comunication
<deathnote> ip address of eth1 is 169.254.99.111 ? can u ping to outside world?
<cpk1> did you install some iptables frontend like kguardog or anything?
<sheriffff> guidedog
<sheriffff> I installed
<cpk1> i think normally that might create a lot of rules that will firewall stuff
<sheriffff> deathnote: yes...
<sheriffff> mmm
<sheriffff> I opened guidedog
<cpk1> and dont set eth0 to 192.168.2.0 i dont know if that is valid, use 192.168.2.1
<sheriffff> yees...
<sheriffff> its 192.168.2.1
<sheriffff> and...
<sheriffff> in the other machine, on windows 98
<sheriffff> the "gateway" field, must be ...
<SolidSource> sheriffff: do you mean guarddog?
<sheriffff> 192.168.2.1
<sheriffff> ??
<sheriffff> guarddog ??
<sheriffff> noo
<cpk1> yes
<sheriffff> guidedog
<SolidSource> k
<sheriffff> I have enabled routing
<cpk1> sheriffff: is there a reason you got guidedog? if you just want to let the other computer to access the net you dont really need it
<sheriffff> and "enable ip masquerade"
<Dr_willis> !info guidedog
<ubotu> guidedog: NAT/masquerading/port-forwarding configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 122 kB, installed size 440 kB
<sheriffff> ahhh
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. never used that tool befro
<sheriffff> yes..
<sheriffff> that is
<sheriffff> so ..
<sheriffff> I turn off "routing"
<cpk1> I have no clue how to use guidedog
<sheriffff> mm
<sheriffff> do you want my "route" table ?
<deathnote> doesn't your machine need to act as a dhcp server to let another machine to connect on?
<sheriffff> welll
<sheriffff> how do I do that
<sheriffff> dhcpcd ?
<cpk1> no you dont need to
<sheriffff> ah
<sheriffff> do you want my "route" table cpk ?
<cpk1> first we need to establish a connection and make sure it works then we can worry about dhcp if he even wants that
<sheriffff> yes
<deathnote> just make sure your gateway of the other machine to be your current machine
<sheriffff> first I must ping between
<sheriffff> yes, it is
<deathnote> ur current machine is 192.168.2.1 ?
<sheriffff> yes
<deathnote> the other one is 192.168.2.2 ?
<sheriffff> but remember cpk that the ping requests are "filtered"
<sheriffff> so... there is a connection
<sheriffff> a half-connection
<cpk1> why are you filtering them?
<sheriffff> else it says "unknow host" see ?
<cpk1> you should set it up so eth0 is completely unfirewalled
<sheriffff> deathnote : yes
<sheriffff> mm ?
<sheriffff> how do I unfirewall it ?
<hendaus> hi friends
<cpk1> well I imagine guidedog has some way of doing since it did it in the first place, by default an interface has no firewall rules
<hendaus> i  need a help please
<sheriffff> lets see
<deathnote> yup uninstall guidedog?
<cpk1> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<deathnote> hah
<cletus> hi all
<hendaus> how can i burn a vcd from DAT
<cpk1> sheriffff: do you only want to set up MASQUERADE and thats all you want to do with iptables?
<sheriffff> yes ..
<sheriffff> I only want to share connection
<sheriffff> have I got to restart the networking after reconfigure ?
<deathnote> .2 and .1 is still not talking?
<cpk1> sheriffff: it would probably save you a lot less headache to purge guidedog
<deathnote> yup..uninstall it ;p
<sheriffff> no
<hendaus> Helpers, can anyone help me please!!
<deathnote> just kill the guidedog first
<sheriffff> guidedog
<sheriffff> only
<sheriffff> is not filtering
<sheriffff> it only has
<sheriffff> "enable routing"
<sheriffff> and "enable masquerade"
<cpk1> then why are pings being filtered?
<sheriffff> it's inoffensive
<sheriffff> I don't know
<sheriffff> ahhh
<sheriffff> iftab
<sheriffff> shows me only eth0
<sheriffff> it doesn't show me eth1 and his mac..
<sheriffff> can be dthat ???
<sheriffff> a mac problem?
<cpk1> eth1 is the one going to the internet right?
<deathnote> since u don have dhcp..don't think its a mac prob?
<sheriffff> yeh
<deathnote> can u ps aux | grep dhcp ?
<deathnote> what's running
<cpk1> YOU DONT NEED DHCP TO CONNECT TO TWO COMPUTERS
<sheriffff> root      7180  0.0  0.1   2812   760 pts/4    R+   02:02   0:00 grep dhcp
<deathnote> jus checking if anything running
<mrebola> hello i need help , somebody speak spanish?? halguien habla espaol?
<hendaus> anyhelper free!!
<firecrotch> I have a laptop with a touch pad.  How do I disable tapping the touchpad to click?
<sheriffff> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10440/plain/
<sheriffff> take that!!!
<sheriffff> cpk, deathnote ..
<hendaus> why noone answering me if i need from any helper to help me
<cpk1> sheriffff: I dont think 192.168.2.0 is a valid class C address... change it to 192.168.2.1
<deathnote> could u paste your ifconfig ?
<firecrotch> !ask | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sheriffff> no
<hendaus> firecrotch,  how can i burn a vcd from .DAT
<sheriffff> eth0 is
<sheriffff> 192.168.2.1 !
<sheriffff> 192.168.2.0 is the "network" address
<deathnote> yup
<deathnote> could u paste your ifconfig and /etc/network/interface ?
<firecrotch> hendaus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377736
<cpk1> sheriffff: I still think purging guidedog would be the easiest thing to do since you just need it to MASQUERADE. unless there is some special reason you want to keep guidedog
<sheriffff> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10441/
<sheriffff> because is an easy way to activate and deactivate masquerade ...
<sheriffff> it isn't doing filter
<hendaus> firecrotch,  used vcdgear to convert the DAT to MPEG-1 , ok how can i find this program
<hendaus> ?
<deathnote> looks gd.. maybe its ur other machine
<cpk1> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE is all you need to do to turn on MASQUERADE
<Prosilence> hi
<sheriffff> if I restart network ????
<sheriffff> after all I touched ...
<Prosilence> hi cpk1
<Prosilence> hi cpk1
<Prosilence> are u hearing me
<Prosilence> hi sheriffff
<sheriffff> hii
<Prosilence> are u hearing me
<deathnote> yes
<firecrotch> hendaus: Google?
<Prosilence> are u all linux users
<firecrotch> Prosilence: Yep :)
<hendaus> firecrotch,  i am newbie friend,can u please give me the installing site
<Prosilence> oh firecrotch
<Prosilence> firecrotch: which os do you prefer in linux
<firecrotch> hendaus: http://www.vcdgear.com/download.html appears to be the program that you're looking for.  I don't think it's in the APT repositories.
<firecrotch> Prosilence: I think you'll find that everyone here prefers Kubuntu :)
<Prosilence> firecrotch: yep
<Prosilence> firecrotch: where r u from
<firecrotch> Prosilence: Milwaukee, WI
<firecrotch> !offtopic | Prosilence
<ubotu> Prosilence: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hendaus> firecrotch,  there are manys pick me which one is for kubuntu linuxplease
<hendaus> firecrotch,  i need it coz i am at my friends house and need to help her
<cpk1> and we cant let him look the fool in front of a girl
<firecrotch> hendaus: Do you know how to compile programs from their source code?
<hendaus> not really coz i am new,and i am helping her,can u help me pleae
<_redondos> I m sherifffff
<hendaus> please
<firecrotch> hendaus: http://www.vcdgear.com/files/vcdgear176-040415_linux.tar.gz is the one you'll need to download.
<_redondos> bye
<PhiloNinja> what is he trying to do?
<firecrotch> PhiloNinja:  Burn a VCD from a .DAT file
<hendaus> firecrotch,  ok it opens with Ark,now what can i do
<firecrotch> !compile | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hendaus> firecrotch,  please tell me what can i do,coz i am too late at my friends house,
<PhiloNinja> hah, I'm reading this help file for getting started with Linux (because I am)
<PhiloNinja> But it gets specific enough to mention that it's pronounced
<PhiloNinja> "lee-nucks"
<firecrotch> hendaus: I'm not familiar with doing what you're trying to do, I'm just relaying information I've found on the topic, really
<hendaus> tar -zvxf file.tar.gz i type this on konsole but i want to tell me if its right or not
<firecrotch> hendaus: you have to change file.tar.gz to the name of the file
<firecrotch> PhiloNinja: That's how Linus pronounces it, but I'm American, and pretty much everyone I know here pronounces it "Lin-ucks"
<ubuntu> hello
<firecrotch> hello, rohanrhu
<pirothezero> whats the feisty channel??
<firecrotch> pirothezero:  #ubuntu+1
<james_> firecrotch: Yeah I pronounce it that way too. I was just laughing that they'd get specific enough to tell you how to pronounce it at all
<hendaus> firecrotch,  where is the directory where the file .tarz download?
<firecrotch> hendaus: Wherever you downloaded it to :)   "locate filename" will tell you where it is (replace filename with the name of the file!)
* SolidSource is amazed at the obviosness of what he is reading
<hendaus> firecrotch,  i type this "locate vcdgear176-040415_linux.tar.gz" and it says cannot find
<nonuda_> how to install pcmcia modem? scanModem can't detect it..windows said its a fax modem pcmcia card
<SolidSource> hendaus: did you download it yet?
<hendaus> solid i only open the site that firecrotch  gave me and it opens with Ark
<SolidSource> hendaus: right click >> "save link as"
<hendaus> ok
<hendaus> SolidSource, http://www.vcdgear.com/files/vcdgear176-040415_linux.tar.gz click here and see if it open with Ark?
<orient2000> Hi! I just wanted to evrybody to know that Xilisoft DVD Ripper Platinum 4 for windows is working very good in Kubuntu. serial 11861196121612261006461C-35C3-8CDB-4B7E
<SolidSource> hendaus: lol ok....thats why
<SolidSource> hendaus: go here http://vcdgear.com/download.html
<deathnote> z
<hendaus> SolidSource,  ok
<hendaus> yes thank you
<hendaus> now how can i install it
<SolidSource> hendaus: it doesn't install
<hendaus> SolidSource,  after i click save link as,what can i do
<T3hWiz0rd> troxor: go to sleep...
<SolidSource> hendaus: its stand alone that you run in konsole....
<SolidSource> hendaus: you save it where ever you want
<hendaus> yes
<hendaus> i type this on konsole -> tar -zvxf vcdgear176-040415_linux.tar.gz
<hendaus> then what can i do
<SolidSource> hendaus: type "cd vcdgear"
<hendaus> ok then
<SolidSource> hendaus: then type "./vcdgear" and theres the program
<hendaus> ok thanx
<hendaus> SolidSource,  how can i open this vcdgear
<hendaus> SolidSource,  coz i need to convert file.DAT to file.MPEG1
<SolidSource> hendaus: there is no GUI.... "./vcdgear" runs the program then it gives you what you need to do
<SolidSource> hendaus: I never used vcdgear
<hendaus> SolidSource,  can u please help me tell me how to convert from .dat to mpeg1?
<hendaus> SolidSource,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10443/
<SolidSource> hendaus: ok, thats correct and it tells you how to use it....pay attention to what the USAGE line says
<SolidSource> hendaus: example of a command to convert ABC.dat to EFG.vcd.....
<hendaus> SolidSource,  yes
<Prosilence> hi
<SolidSource> hendaus: "vcdgear -dat2mpg ABC.dat EFG.mpg"
<hendaus> SolidSource,  i type this -> cdgear -dat2mpg /home/hendaus/AVSEQ01.dat mell.mpg
<hendaus> and it gives -> bash: vcdgear: command not found
<SolidSource> hendaus: the DAT file needs to be in the vcd folder I guess...I don't know...don't have any files I can convert
<firecrotch> hendaus: try ./vcdgear -dat2mpg ABC.dat EFG.mpg
<hendaus> SolidSource,  no wait my root in -> hendaus@ubuntu:~/vcdgear$
<hendaus> the .dat file is on /home/hendaus
<om3ga> i have a question
<firecrotch> !ask | om3ga
<ubotu> om3ga: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<om3ga> i cant connect to wpa2 what packages do i need
<hendaus> SolidSource,  it is working now :) thanx
<firecrotch> om3ga: I think you need wpasupplicant
<miltos> hi ppl:-] 
<om3ga> i think i have it but still wont let me connect
<james_> how do I set myself up so I have root priveldges (administrator) so I can install programs and etc.
<firecrotch> om3ga:  try using knetworkmanager instead of the default program, I find that it works a lot better
<firecrotch> !sudo | james_
<ubotu> james_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<om3ga> ok i know the default one i have never been able to use it to connect just to veiw connections
<james_> when I try to run Add/Remove Programs it prompts me for a password and my userpass doesn't work
<miltos> i missed the speaker icon on the taskbar,,,,how do i restore it?
<om3ga> can i make a live copy of my kubuntu
<firecrotch> james_: did you enable the root account, by chance?
<miltos> james_the password is the one you set during installation
<james_> probably not, yeah that password doesn't work
<om3ga> the reason i ask is b/c im in iraq and wont have internet and if somthing happens and i need to reinstall i wont have the packages i have now
<SolidSource> om3ga: you could download the live CD (but in your case I would say do the live DVD)
<james_> I literally just installed Kubuntu, and its my first attempt at linux
<firecrotch> james_:  try resetting your password
<james_> ...
<miltos> james_the password is the one you set during installation
<miltos> i missed the speaker icon on the taskbar,,,,how do i restore it?
<firecrotch> james_: in Konsole, type passwd
<firecrotch> it will prompt for your current password, and then the new one
<james_> Yeah, did that changed password, I'm still getting the error that Conversion with the su failed
<Jucato> james_: try this command: sudo echo hello
<Contrast> What's up, everyone?
<Jucato> james_: that should give you hello at the end if there's nothing wrong
<firecrotch> james_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116514
<james_> yeah it echoed
<Contrast> I'm hoping someone here can help me with a problem I'm having with the nVidia prop. driver...
<Jucato> james_: no error messages at all?
<firecrotch> james_: I'm guessing you installed Dapper?
<james_> I installed v6.10 (Edgy Eft?) off of a live cd
<james_> got it from my boss
<firecrotch> james_: in Konsole -  cat /etc/sudoers
<firecrotch> you should see your username in there somewhere
<Jucato> firecrotch: strange that "sudo echo hello" worked for him
<Jucato> james_: when you did "sudo echo hello", did it ask for your password?
<firecrotch> Jucato: If it's the issue is what I think it is (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116514) then sudo will still work
<james_> yeah, and it worked (this was after I changed my password
<firecrotch> Jucato:  Just kdesu won't
<Contrast> On a fresh install, I updated my system, rebooted, then installed nvidia-glx, logged out and into a TTY session, ran "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable," logged back in and selected the prop. driver in System Settings, rebooted again, and now KDE won't start.
<Jucato> hm.... strange
<Jucato> Contrast: did you install linux-restricted-modules for your kernel?
<Jucato> if you're on edgy, that would be linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Contrast> Yeah, it automatically installed with nvidia-glx.
<Jucato> no, not the linux-restricted-modules-common
<james_> cat /etc/sudoers didn't work. Permission denied
<james_> on the bright side, AddRemove Programs no longer gives me an error...it just processes and does nothing
<Contrast> Oh... I'm booting up now. I'll try that.
<firecrotch> james_:  sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<Contrast> Just "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic"?
<firecrotch> forgot that it's only readable by root
<james_> yeah that worked, and I got Add/Remove to work too.
<james_> After I switched my pass I went into System Settings and Users then switched into Administration mode and added Root priviledges to my account. Then stuff started to work
<Contrast> Jucato: It's installing now. I'm guessing I need to reboot once it's done?
<firecrotch> james_: good job :)
<Jucato> Contrast: hmm yes
<james_> thanks for the help
<james_> I can tell this is going to take some getting used to
<Contrast> Just starting with Linux, james?
<james_> yeah
<Contrast> Jucato: You're the man. That got it. :-D
<Contrast> Thanks a lot.
<james_> I've done some reading on how it works in theory...but actuality is different from theory
<Jucato> np
<Contrast> It's frustrating at first, but after a while, you'll never look back [at Windows] .
<james_> I bought a laptop for college which has to run XP, so I figured it'd take the chance to install Linux on my  home desktop
<james_> its fun and exciting
<Contrast> Have you tried Beryl yet?
<james_> I work in IT at my college and my boss gave me a Kubuntu live CD so I was like, what the heck, I've been meaning to try linux for a while...
<Contrast> james_: Have you tried Beryl yet?
<Tido> what are some noticeable differences between edgy and upcoming fiesty?
<james_> Contrast: No, whats that, sounds familiar
<Contrast> http://www.beryl-project.org
<nonuda__> how to install nvidia driver correctly..so i can install beryl?
<Contrast> In a nutshell, it provides a 3D desktop environment, eye-candy galore, and tons of window management and accessibility features.
<james_> sounds like fun
<Contrast> nonuda_, are you already running the nVidia prop. driver?
<nonuda__> nvida prop?
<Contrast> proprietary
<Jucato> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Contrast> Go to System Settings -> Display -> Administrator Mode -> Hardware -> Video Card
<nonuda__> i dunno know..how to check it?
<nonuda__> oh ok..
<Contrast> nonuda, have you already installed nvidia-glx?
<nonuda__> graphic card = NVIDIA Geforce 4 (generic)
<Contrast> nonuda: Go to your package manager and install nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-generic...
<Contrast> nonuda: Then open a terminal and run nvidia-glx-config enable
<Jucato> "lspci | grep -i vga" might give a more accurate description of your video card
<nonuda__> for nvidia-glx status is installed..
<nonuda__> ok..i have enable it..then?
<Jucato> nonuda__: try this command: glxinfo | grep render
<Jucato> if you see "direct rendering: yes" then you're ok
<nonuda__> it said : xlib extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<nonuda__> error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Jucato> nonuda__: that was the output of the command "glxinfo | grep render"?
<nonuda__> yup
<Jucato> !nvidia | nonuda__
<ubotu> nonuda__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Contrast> nonuda: did you already run nvidia-glx-config enable from Konsole?
<nonuda__> yes
<nonuda__> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Contrast> and it says it couldn't find RGB GLX visual?
<nonuda__> yes..
<nonuda__> in nvidia-glx details i saw some conflict file
<james_> if I want to try setting up this Beryl thing what do I do?
<Jucato> !beryl | james_
<Contrast> nonuda:, one sec.
<ubotu> james_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Contrast> james_: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<james_> thanks
<nonuda__> conflict : nvidiaglx-src, conflict nvidia-setting, conflict nvidia-xconfig
<Contrast> nonuda: Try running sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<nonuda__> and....replaces: nvidia-glx-src
<Jucato> nonuda__: did you install nvidia-glx already?
<nonuda__> yes..
<nonuda__> but i saw some conflict in the details of nvidia-glx packages
<Jucato> don't mind those
<nonuda__> ah..ok
<Jucato> it just means that nvidia-glx and those packages under Conflicts: can't be installed at the same time
<james_> How do I know which of these installs to go with
<Contrast> james_:, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<james_> honestly I forget
<nonuda__> oh i see..then how to solve my problem?
<nonuda__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> nonuda__: have you installed the linux-restricted-modules version that matches your kernel version?
<Contrast> james_:, run lspci | grep -i vga from a terminal.
<nonuda__> yes
<Jucato> nonuda__: then, after running nvidiag-glx-config enable, did you restart the X server?
<nonuda__> nop..
<james_> nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420]  (rev a3)
<nonuda__> should I ?
<Contrast> nonuda_:, yes.
<Jucato> yes
<nonuda__> ok try it now..
<Contrast> Anytime you make any changes to the way your video card works, you have to restart the X server for them to take effect.
<nonuda__> can i do it with the console?
<Jucato> nonuda__: you have to logout, then choose Restart X Server from the login menu
<Contrast> james_:, I'd try going with the nVidia install.
<james_> ok thats what I thought
<nonuda__> oh ok..i told theres another way..ok i'm out..
<Jucato> nonuda__: there is
<Jucato> but... it's very much like hitting the reset button
<Contrast> If that works out alright, you can try installing the SVN snapshots if you're willing to sacrifice a little bit of stability for a lot of extra features.
<Jucato> and you might not want to do that
<Contrast> Jucato, are you referring to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<Jucato> yes
<james_> I think I'm gonna sign out for the night, let stuff update overnight. I've got substantial updates to run, so . Night all.
<Contrast> I take it that's bad for your system?
<james_> Thanks for your help
<Contrast> Good luck, james_.
<Jucato> only if you don't have any docs/files opened that you don't want to possibly lose
<Contrast> Aside from that, no harm whatsoever?
<Jucato> it's ok actually, it's just that Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't start the proper end session processes
<Jucato> yeah no hardware harm or filesystem harm
<Contrast> I see.
<Contrast> Do you know how to ssh into a remote system on a network to restart its X server (e.g., when Ctrl+Alt+F1/Backspace has no effect)?
<Jucato> "sudo /etc/init.d/kmd restart" I guess
<Contrast> Right, but I mean how would I send that command to my desktop from my laptop?
<Contrast> If my desktop is completely unresponsive.
<Jucato> er... dunno.. don't know SSH stuff
<Contrast> K. Thanks anyway.
<Contrast> Well, I'm out. Thanks again for the help, Jucato. I was getting really frustrated... I always see you in here helping people out-- You should be getting paid for this. :-P
<Jucato> lol :)
<Contrast> Peace
<Jucato> yeah I wish :D
<Jucato> j/k
<Jucato> bye
<kristjan_> how do I mount iso on the harddrive so that I can boot into it (in other words install feisty fawn from disk rather than burn cd)
<nonuda_> still the same..
<nonuda_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10444/ this the result when i run glxinfo
<SolidSource> kristjan_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning
<_spaz> gah O_o
<_spaz> i have horrible problems with apt-get
<Skuller> for a change try sudo apt-get moo
<_spaz> h/o, i'll show you what i mean
<_spaz> been there, done that >_>
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Skuller> oh..lol...cool...i recently found it out
<_spaz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10446/
<_spaz> i knew already -_-
<kristjan_> SolidSource: this is not unmounted then I boot
<kristjan_> SolidSource: forgot "?" mark
<Jucato> _spaz: "sudo dpkg --configure -a" or "sudo apt-get -f install" don't work?
<_spaz> hmm...
<_spaz> lemme try
* _spaz smacks himself
<_spaz> last one didn't work
<_spaz> >_>
<Jucato> so.. neither worked?
<nonuda_> jucato?
<Jucato> that question was for _spaz
<_spaz> the first one i haven't tried
<Skuller> i want to try !ops
<_spaz> tried it now
<_spaz> some installed
<_spaz> er, uninstalled
<nonuda_> yup..how to solve my problem?
<_spaz> but others threw errors
<_spaz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10447/
<Jucato> _spaz: sudo apt-get -f install (not upgrade)
<_spaz> mmk
<Jucato> but you san also try what the error message is suggsting: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgnomevfs2-common
<_spaz> alright
<nacht__> any info on opengl and a ati radeon 9200 card
<SolidSource> !ati > nacht__
<nacht__> i have read page after page
<nacht__> nothing seems to work
<cpk1> buy an nvidia card =P
<nacht__> but the weird thing is is that it worked yesterday
<nacht__> it worked yesterday
<nacht__> something happened and changed my monitor and the driver i was using
<nacht__> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_spaz> gah O_o
<_spaz> not working...
<_spaz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10448/
<Skuller> if nothing works out there are always low end cheap nvidia cards around......6200, 7300?
<nonuda> jucato, i still can't install nvidia driver correcly
<Jucato> nonuda: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Jucato> _spaz: how about the reinstall command that I gave?
<_spaz> tried that too
<_spaz> >_>
<Jucato> nothing?
<_spaz> don't remember...
<miltos> i've got 2 audio devices on my computer how do i disable one of them in kubuntu?
<_spaz> there was something...
<Jucato> _spaz: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgnomevfs2-common
<_spaz> ty :D
<nonuda> jucato, (uname -r) ??
<_spaz> i'm getting stuck in a loop it seems...
<_spaz> first i do the reinstall command
<_spaz> says do dpkg --conf....
<_spaz> then i try again
<_spaz> says to do apt-get -f install
<_spaz> do that
<_spaz> and try again
<_spaz> back to dpkg
<_spaz> >_>
<seven11> how can it be that i can choose in monitor and display manager nvidia geforce card but only nv as a driver
<ryutaza_> Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<miltos> i've got 2 audio devices on my computer how do i disable one of them in kubuntu?
<_spaz> do you have enough exclamation marks?
<_spaz> ;p
<Mena> Hi
<seven11> can someone help me with nvidia driver please
<_spaz> i'm gonna sleep on this
<Mena> HWy Sometmes when i leave my computer working on something for long time and when i move my mouse its openeing my monitor normal but after few seconds i found that my system has been freez ..any idea
<Mena> why*
<Mena> i can move my mouse but i cant use it and the keyboard also wasnt working !!!
<mahuyar> Mena, could it be hardware problems?  like if they're running too hot, those kinda issues happened to me before
<miltos> i've got 2 audio devices on my computer how do i disable one of them in kubuntu?
<Mena> mahuyar, ohhhh ok
<Mena> mahuyar, Thanks :)
<mahuyar> miltos, u mean like 1 onboard and a card?
<suraj> hi guys, my wireless card shows "radio off" how do I make it "on" and get wireless working ? its a compaq nx6320 laptop with Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless card
<miltos> mahuyar, i've got one on board and one on the capture card.
<mahuyar> miltos, not sure how to do that on the desktop, but you can turn off the one onboard in the bios.
<funpop> can someone explain me what is needed to disable GDM and use KDM instead ?
<Jucato> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm" I think...
<mahuyar> funpop, sudo aptitude reinstall kdm
<funpop> will this mess up my gnome system ?
<mahuyar> jucato's way is better
<mahuyar> funpop, no it won't mess up your gnome
<funpop> allright, thanks
<seven11> someone please help me with nvidia driver for fx 5200
<naught101> what's the best way to search for duplicate files in a directory with subdirectories?
<kraut> moin
<naught101> moin?
<Alonea> hey, is there any way I can actually install from the iso? like, put it on my other hd and install from that? my dvd burner is really screwed up and wont burn any faster than .40x (its supposed to burn at 8x)
<Alonea> I could do it when I installed vista with daemon tools. even worked fine when it had to restart all through the install.
<kraut> http://popey.com/Ubuntu_is_sexy_alright
<nonuda_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10444/ ,anybody know how to solve this problem rather then reinstall the nvidia-glx, coz i seen that the nvidia-glx status is installed
<Jucato> nonuda_: what happens when you do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"?
<Jucato> in Konsole
<nonuda_> i still don't do it coz, currently i'm using adept manager to install another linux restricted modules..
<nonuda_> but i will try it soon as the download finish..just curious of finding another way to fix my problem..
<nonuda_> jucato, ok now linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic is installed, should i reboot or try sudo apt-get?
<amaanr> i just installed kubuntu, i have a nvidia geforce go 7400...how do i install the driver?
<Jucato> is that the current kernel version you are using? in Konsole, type "uname -r" to check
<Jucato> nonuda_: and "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" in Konsole just to double check that you have it installed
<Skuller> !nvidia | amaanr
<ubotu> amaanr: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nonuda_> yup
<nonuda_> ok now i try the sudo apt-get
<nonuda_> jucato, nvidia-glx is already the newest version
<Jucato> nonuda_: ok. now "sudo nvidia-xconfig enable"
<nonuda_> here is the print out.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10449/
<Jucato> nonuda_: ok don't mind those for now. how about the "sudo nvidia-xconfig enable" command?
<nonuda_> it said : nvidia-xconfig: invalid option: "enable", Invalid commandline, please run "nvidia-xconfig -- help.......
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> wait lol sorry
<nonuda_> ok
<Jucato> nonuda_: just plain "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<nonuda_> ok ..done its write new x configuration
<Jucato> ok now, logout then once logged out, press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<xtavaresx> why does the proprietry nvidia driver break linux-restricted-mdules-generic and is there a work around?
<nonuda_> ok..back to you soon
<smile> hello linux world
<nonuda__> jucato, when i press ctrl+alt+backspace, it hang, so i reboot it by pressing ctrl+alt+del, but x wont start, when i start it manually it said : Fatal error running install command for nvidia, (EE) nvidia(0) : failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<nonuda__> the i reconfigure the x server to get the x run
<smile> Metissa is a new desktop Like Beryl & Compiz ... anyone can tell me how install it on ubuntu .. (it's for Mandriva now) ?????????????
<funpop> oh yes we need a third unstable compositor
<nonuda__> jucato?
<smile> did anyone installed Metissa on ubuntu ?????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<smile> http://www.flickr.com/photos/phisite/369833033/  ....... and see what is metissa .. but how to get it on ubuntu ??!!
<nonuda_> jucato, r u still there?
<sandro__> hi all i just installed kubuntu 6.1 and i need firefox2 ..i googled and tbh .. i found 5 different howots .. some dealing with a .sh script i need, some want me do add repos, some want me to use "swift"fox or whatever .. is there a "(k)ubuntu 6.1 resource" i could consult ?!
<chuen> Hi. Can anyone give me any pointers / links regarding installing and managing fonts please?
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> What is the method one uses to install a deb package on kubuntu?
<sandro__> try apt-get, synaptic or even sth like adept in kde
<pollyo> I have the file in /tmp
<pollyo> can you use dpkg or something like that?
<funpop> 123 kopete test
<c0nv1ct> pollyo: use dpkg -i
<c0nv1ct> if you already have the deb
<pollyo> c0nv1ct: Do I need to do any type of test to determine if the package will run on my system?
<pollyo> or any type of configuration or does -i cover all that?
<c0nv1ct> it will tell you if it fails
<Bluzman> IDENTIFY fragile55
<Bluzman> IDENTIFY fragile
<c0nv1ct> lol
<c0nv1ct> thanks for lettn us know your password :P
<paco_> lol
<VSpike> I'm trying to connect to a pptp vpn with KVpnc... having trouble, in that it just times out and won't connect.
<VSpike> I get a message in the debug log from pppd 'debug: No IP for default interface found, using "127.0.0.1".'
<VSpike> That looks significant :)
<VSpike> Google doesn't really help ... can anyone help out?
<pollyo> I just started to use Linux and got Kubuntu working on my system.  I'm happy with it so far.  I was just reading something about how ubuntu is designed around gnome.
<c0nv1ct> Ubuntu is, but Kubuntu is the KDE version
<pollyo> The article seems to believe this has a negative impact on the system.
<pollyo> c0nv1ct: Yes.
<mlankhorst> I'm trying to figure out why usb disks in kubuntu are mnounted sync, but i can't find out how it's even being mounted by kde
<Skuller> what has a negative impact?
<pollyo> Skuller: They were discussing how some of the base packages are not the best to match with a kde system.  Again, I do not know much about it and I am happy so far with kubuntu.
<pollyo> I was just a little curious about it.
<Skuller> base packages like which ones?
<pollyo> Skiller: Let me see if I can find the article again.
<Skuller> sure..thanks
<mlankhorst> sigh, i suppose no1 knows how kde performs its hal magic
<VSpike> mlankhorst: I've asked a few times around the place and never got an answer
<c0nv1ct> i know how gnome does it, but not kndeo mlankhorst
<c0nv1ct> kndeo = kde, how the hell
<mlankhorst> getting annoying, sync option is destroying my flash
<pollyo> KDE to Become Better Supported on the Ubuntu Platform
<pollyo> Skuller: Let me get the link for you.
<pollyo> Skuller: http://dot.kde.org/1147097810/
<Skuller> pollyo: thanks...i will go through it
<VSpike> mlankhorst: that's pretty odd because I'm sure on mine they are not mounted sync
<c0nv1ct> thats a pretty old article pollyo
<pollyo> Are they coming out with a new version of KDE soon?  I was reading something that said feisty may come out with kde 4
<c0nv1ct> kde4 wont be ready by the time feisty comes it, i dont believe
<c0nv1ct> feisty is being released in like a month or so
<rahab> hi there
<c0nv1ct> afaik, kde4 is looking more like 3rd quarter 07
<pollyo> I have to say I am impressed with Linux overall..
<c0nv1ct> Linux has come a long way, i'm amazed of how user friendly it has become
<VSpike> c0nv1ct: definitely
<c0nv1ct> i remember trying to install redhat back in 96/97
<pollyo> I was worried that I would not be able to everything that I do on windows.
<mlankhorst> either way, it seems to be impossible to find out how its mounted
<VSpike> c0nv1ct: when i first tried it, it was almost deliberately unfriendly as a philosophy
<pollyo> Now I'm doing more and running windows programs in wine.
<rahab> does anyone know how to import the pgp/gpg key belonging to a signature which is unknown wo my kmail
<rahab> wo=to
<pollyo> VSpike: That is what I remember from the late 90's.
<c0nv1ct> rahab: do you have the name of the key? or the email address its registered to?
<VSpike> I think it was 96 when i first tried.  Installed Debian on a spare 486 machine. Took me about a month to get X running :)
<c0nv1ct> rahab: you can search for the public key on the key servers
<Skuller> pollyo: i read the article...quite vague to me though since i dont understand much of it.....something about Koffice not being the best option for KDE? in comparision to GNOME's Openoffice.org
<c0nv1ct> yeah, Koffice isnt nearly as nice as OOo
<Skuller> VSpike: lol....now thats what i call a pain in the 'X'
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: i have the key id, yes. and of course the mail from adress.
<VSpike> Skuller: heh yeah.  Damn I was proud of myself when it finally came up though :)
<c0nv1ct> rahab: if that is the email address its registered to, search the key servers for the public key
<c0nv1ct> rahab: try search.keyserver.net
<Skuller> VSpike: i am sure you had every reason to...i mean getting something to work after a month of constant hard work on it is something...
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: isnt there some kind of convenient integration for kmail to import keys directly from there?
<c0nv1ct> rahab: not that i know of, usually the sender attaches his public key
<VSpike> The other problem was it ran worse than Win95 on that machine, whereas now KDE runs better than XP on my hardware
<Skuller> why dont they all just integrate KDE n GNOME and get it settled with
<c0nv1ct> rahab: thats the proper way to initiate encrypted communication
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: yeah, but with signatures usually not
<c0nv1ct> rahab: ah, its just a sig eh?
<Skuller> VSpike: ohh...i wudnt know about that but yea i can vouch for KDE runnin sweeter than xp for sure
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: yep
<c0nv1ct> rahab: i'm not sure then, youd think signatures would be automatically authenticated
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: id like to see some feature like: rightklick on the mail and say "trust this key id" or something :-)
<c0nv1ct> rahab: do you have Kgpg installed?
<mlankhorst> argh lol\
<mlankhorst> last place I'd look for it
<c0nv1ct> rahab: also, there are some other things needed to get gpg working right in kmail, i'll find the link
<VSpike> mlankhorst: where was it?
<mlankhorst> right mouse clicking on the usb stick, and removing 'synchronous' option in mount
<mlankhorst> at properties
<mlankhorst> lol
<VSpike> lol
<VSpike> Does that persist or do you have to do it every time
<mlankhorst> after going through most of the kdebase source code
<praetor_> speaking about kmail, has anyone recently compiled it out of svn ?
<VSpike> And does it only apply to that volume id or to any usb sticK?
<c0nv1ct> rahab: http://zerlinna.blogweb.de/archives/61-Get-GPG-Decryption-working-within-Kmail.html
<c0nv1ct> rahab: see if that helps
<mlankhorst> it seems to be saved after i took it out
<c0nv1ct> rahab: i had every encrypted email fail untill i installed that stuff
<VSpike> mlankhorst: sweet
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: yeah, i have kpgp installed and encryption working. thats fine. im just not sure how to deal with untrusted sigs, i want to trust :)
<mlankhorst> downloaded all source code for nothing then lol
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: ok thanks! Ill have a look...
<VSpike> Every time I run adept updater, it tries to tempt me with an upgrade to 7.04 snapshot
<c0nv1ct> rahab: the agent was my problem, it may help with encrypted sigs too
<VSpike> get thee behind me, satan
<Lynoure> How can I get Amarok lyric scripts that do not regularly exit with an error?
<VSpike> shiny new stuff vs. stable system
<VSpike> hmmm
<VSpike> my name's john, and i'm a compulsive updater
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: thats all fine. encrypting, signing and decrypting works smoothly
<Skuller> is there any way to auto get lyrics for songs playing in amarok?...or is there any software out there which can get lyrcis for me rather than me searchin the sites?
<c0nv1ct> rahab: then its possible that senders need to include their public key in their first email, even with sigs
<Lynoure> VSpike: feisty is mostly already quite fine (IMO only, not a recommendation)
<pollyo> Anyone know what a .bin file is for?
<c0nv1ct> rahab: you basically just need a way to quickly import their key
<Lynoure> Skuller: there are scripts but they all error on me.
<Skuller> pollyo: bin n cue files are cd/dvd image files
<Skuller> Lynoure: :-(
<Lynoure> Skuller: you could give them a try, though
<Skuller> Lynoure: would love to
<pollyo> Skuller: I downloaded Google earth and it was a bin file.
<Lynoure> Skuller: Tools->ScriptManager->Lyrics
<c0nv1ct> rahab: KGpg has a search feature, that may be the quickest way
<VSpike> Lynoure: I'm sure you're right.. this is a work machine though, so I can't really risk it.  I guess I could install it on my spare bits n pieces box though, which is running dapper atm
<Skuller> pollyo: no idea then...sorry
<VSpike> pollyo: it's a binary installation
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: yepp, thats it. would be nice if kmail could interface kgpg to search for a key with just one klick
<pollyo> Skuller: Thanks for the attempt.
<Lynoure> Skuller: if they error on you too, please tell me, so I can look into whether a bug should be reported.
<pollyo> VSpike: Any idea what I do with the file to install it on Kubuntu?
<VSpike> pollyo: you do "sudo sh GoogleEarthInstaller.bin" or whatever
<c0nv1ct> rahab: there may be a way, we just havent found it :)
<pollyo> VSpike: Thanks.
<VSpike> pollyo: I think.. if that doesn't work..
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: thats what im thinking right now :)
<Lynoure> VSpike: This is my only workstation computer. :) But you could ease your itch by playing with the livecd :)
<VSpike> pollyo: try "chmod 755 GoogleEarthInstaller.bin && sudo ./GoogleEarthInstaller.bin"
<VSpike> Lynoure: True :)
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: damn. kgpg always starts as tray-icon :( not so nice when u use enlightenment. no tray ... :)
<c0nv1ct> rahab: have you looked into the contact options for the sender?
<Phoenix1701> So I just did a dist-upgrade to Edgy and I'm getting unmet dependencies trying to install kubuntu-desktop...  help?!
<Skuller> Lynoure: woot...it works....*dances around in excitement but suddenly remembers he has to finish his school HW so settles down*....sorry to know it doesnt work on yours
<mlankhorst> err, install kubuntu-desktop first, then upgrade to edgy
<mlankhorst> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: dont know what exactly you mean...?
<Lynoure> Skuller: do not dance yet... mine worked at first, occasionally. What version of kubuntu are you on?
<Phoenix1701> mlankhorst: I was reading this:
<Phoenix1701> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<Phoenix1701> Where it says "Upgrading from 6.06 LTS"
<Phoenix1701> I followed those instructions precisely.
<Skuller> Lynoure: ohh...damn..hope it doesnt fail later on...am on edgy
<mlankhorst> wiki page works better lol
<c0nv1ct> rahab: you can edit your contacts, and set default encryption keys, but i dont see anything about accepting keys
<Phoenix1701> mlankhorst: Fair to say, but here I am...  I don't think there's a dist-downgrade, so...
<pollyo> Any idea what the /opt directory is generally used for?
<mlankhorst> just do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then..
<Phoenix1701> mlankhorst: That's exactly what's failing.
<Phoenix1701> "kubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed"
<tino_> #list
<mlankhorst> what about installing ubuntu-minimal first?
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: that wouldnt make much sense to me, since i dont want to add a contact for every sender using a sig
<Phoenix1701> mlankhorst: I'll give that a shot.
<VSpike> pollyo: see if this helps: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<Phoenix1701> Incidentally, why doesn't Kubuntu have an upgrade manager? :)
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: but importing the key worked. now i just have to mark it trustworthy
<Phoenix1701> mlankhorst: No joy.
<Lynoure> Skuller: I hope so too. I'm trying getting rid of all scripts&their data, in hopes of that helping
<Phoenix1701> It's saying that it depends on hwdb-client-kde, language-selector-qt, and xorg, but none of them are going to be installed.
<c0nv1ct> rahab: i figure, if they are worth being set as 'trusted' they are worth being set as a 'contact' :)
<mlankhorst> you can use gnome's
<mlankhorst> ;p
<waylandbill> upgrade manager? i would think that if everything was ideal, dist-upgrade would be the only thing needed.
<Skuller> Lynoure: hmm...which other scripts did you try that dint work?
<Phoenix1701> waylandbill: Judging from the current state of my dist-upgrade, everything is far from ideal. :/
<Phoenix1701> I don't dare reboot; I'm pretty sure my system will be completely hosed if I do.
<mlankhorst> well, upgrade manager does it for you lol
<waylandbill> yeah. well, that's called ideal situations only exist in theory.
<Phoenix1701> The only place where this wiki page differs from what I did, by the way, is that I didn't pass a -u flag in  the dist-upgrade.
<Phoenix1701> Everything else describes exactly what I did.
<Lynoure> Skuller: pretty much all the lyric script, all others work fine
<Phoenix1701> If there's any information I can provide that would help you figure out what's going on, just let me know...  but I really would hate to have to wipe the drive or something because of this!
<pollyo> Ok now that I unstalled google earth I need a new video card.
<pollyo> installed.
<VSpike> pollyo: hehe
<VSpike> pollyo: what card do you have?
<pollyo> Something about opengl in emulation and I can watch it draw the earth.
<Skuller> Lynoure: oh well...i hope it works on yours and also hope mine doesnt get screwed anytime soon...thanks for the help...
<pollyo> Well this machine is an old Dell Optiplex and I'm not even sure of the card.
<Phoenix1701> Anyone?  What would you say my best option is from here?
<Lynoure> Skuller: ah, this seemed to help, at least for now :)
<VSpike> pollyo: probably ati rage or something
<Lynoure> Skuller: Thank you for asking that question, otherwise I would have given up on mine
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: i dont know. adding a contact just because the bill for my rootserver is sent to my signed...? than that would be only some kind of dummy, cause you dont work/answer with those kind of adresses
<pollyo> I wish I could get Kubutunu to run on my Dell Dimension E510 but I can not even get the graphics system to work on that one.
<Skuller> Lynoure: hehe...am glad things stirred up then...thanks once again...was dying to get something to get lyrics for me in amarok
<VSpike> pollyo: would it install at all?
<c0nv1ct> rahab: do you really need to trust the signature from a bill?
<pollyo> Vspike: Can I look somewhere in KDE to find out what card is ni here?
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: but basically youre right. if there was an option in the contacts i would use it if it was more convenient than importing the keys manually via kgpg ;)
<Lynoure> Skuller: I'm even happy that someone else than me cares about the lyrics
<rahab> <c0nv1ct>: mhh yea, thats a good question :)
<waylandbill> Phoenix1701: you did backup your user data first, right?
<pollyo> Vspike: It loads quite a bit then it bombs can't find window or something...
<Skuller> Lynoure: wanted to same thing
<Phoenix1701> waylandbill: Yeah, but it's still no fun to restore. :)
<Skuller> to say*
<pollyo> Vspike: Can;t find display.
<waylandbill> I didn't catch the beginning, Phoenix1701, what is the problem you're having, btw?
<Phoenix1701> waylandbill: I followed the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php under "Upgrading from 6.06 LTS", got through the dist-upgrade just fine, but now trying to install kubuntu-desktop, python-qt3, python-kde3, and ubuntu-minimal I'm getting "kubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed"
<pollyo> Will Beryl work on Kubuntu?
<c0nv1ct> pollyo: yes
<waylandbill> pollyo: yes, but expect bugs
<pollyo> Any suggestions for a video card  that will work best with Linux?
<c0nv1ct> pollyo: something not ATI :)
<pollyo> Anything but ATI...
<waylandbill> Nvidia is nice and their newest cards are lightning fast.
<pollyo> nVisomething?
<c0nv1ct> yeah, nvidia plays nice with linux
<Phoenix1701> waylandbill: I feel like this must be a fairly common problem, but I haven't been able to find any information on how to fix it.
<mlankhorst> but intel cards don't need setting up :P
<Phoenix1701> And my apt-foo is not nearly good enough.
<waylandbill> I'd take performance over ease of setup, but that's only my opinion
<c0nv1ct> yeah, i dont think intel cards stack up against nvidia performance-wise
<mlankhorst> at least they have open drivers.. ;p
<waylandbill> Phoenix1701: if you search for xorg, does it find it in the repo?
<pollyo> Anyone know of a TVtuner card that supports cablecards that works with Linux.  I am getting a little of topic now...
<pollyo> Mabye I need to check with Myth (I think that is what it is called)
<pollyo> support.
<Skuller> yes MythTV
<mlankhorst> cable cards?
<Phoenix1701> Yes; if I try to install it, it claims it needs libgl1-mesa-glx.
<Skuller> isnt it the MCE replacement?
<waylandbill> and does that exist?
<pollyo> miankhorstL Yes.  In my area cable tv is scrambled.  You either need a cablebox or a tv/set top box that supports a cable card that the cable co. gives you.
<Phoenix1701> Yes.  Last time I tried to install that it said it needed something ELSE, but trying it again now it's actually offering to do it...  though it wants to remove all kinds of things including kdebase-dev to do it.
<mlankhorst> hmm
<Phoenix1701> Should I go through with it, do you think?
<Phoenix1701> Here's the full text it gives me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10459/
<VSpike> pollyo: On your Dell desktop, you could try installing choosing safe graphics mode on live CD startup, which should install with the VESA drivers (which are pretty basic but will work on almost anything).
<VSpike> pollyo: There are some cards that the open drivers just won't work with.  I had to do that, and then install a binary ATI driver to get X working smoothly
<Phoenix1701> (I suddenly bet this has all sorts to do with the fact that I installed glx under Dapper.  Hmm.)
<waylandbill> Phoenix1701: those are auto installed. That should be ok.
<VSpike> pollyo: Luckily I've chucked that card for an nVidia one now
<Phoenix1701> Okay, let's give it a shot.
<pollyo> VSpike: I'll have to give it another attempt.  I am going to get a new hard drive so I can have windows xp on one and Linux on the other.
<Phoenix1701> heh.  Oh, man, this makes me nervous.  "dpkg: libgl1-mesa: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you request"
<pollyo> Oh... That brings up a question.  I have two drive on this system.  How can I mount a NTFS read only?  I do not want to write to it.  I heard that can be trouble.
<VSpike> pollyo: btw I think "grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf" will give some clue what card you have
<VSpike> pollyo: you could also try "lspci | grep -i vga"
<pollyo> Vspike: Let me note those.
<VSpike> pollyo: Normally KDE would mount additional volumes for you automatically, under /media"
<Phoenix1701> pollyo: One answer, though not necessarily the best or only one, would be to edit the /etc/fstab file and mark that volume read-only.
<VSpike> pollyo: try going to run on the KDE menu and entering media:/
<pollyo> VSpike: Yes!
<pollyo> Great.
<VSpike> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<VSpike> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<VSpike> ntfs-3g works really well if you need r/w access
<Phoenix1701> Out of curiosity, folks, a bunch of things complained at me when I removed libgl1, including amarok and kdesktop.  Is there any way I can check to see whether those packages are correctly installed once all this is over, and if not, fix the broken dependencies?
<pollyo> VSpike: What do I do to access it... I get hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<VSpike> umm.. heh
<pollyo> VSpike: oh... One thing I should mention... I am running feisty on this machine.
<waylandbill> Phoenix1701: if it is a problem you can try putting libgl1 back in afterwards. You could try it with aptitude which will recommend solutions to the problem as well.
<pollyo> VSpike: Strange thing it installed without a hitch and has been running smooth.
<Skuller> i am to make a Mousetrap Racer for a competetion...i was suggested an idea...can anyone help me put a microprocessor on the  mousetrap and install linux on it for its programming and help me assemble some chainsaw blades that can be programmed from it to attack mice automatically and not to mention put a set of thermal fusion jets also controlled by the microprocessor?...any help aprreciated :D
<Phoenix1701> waylandbill: Aptitude, hm?  I've only got adept installed as far as I'm aware...  do you think I'd be better off installing and using aptitude?
<VSpike> try doing "kdesu konqueror media:/"
<VSpike> maybe its a permissions problem
<pollyo> VSpike: Where do I type that in?  The Konqueror?
<Phoenix1701> The same thing just happened with python2.4-kde3...  I'm guessing there's no way to say "apt-get, look at my packages and tell me if any of the ones I have installed are missing dependencies"?
<VSpike> pollyo: terminalk
<Skuller> pollyo: terminal....or alt+F2
<VSpike> terminal even
<pollyo> Oh..
<waylandbill> Phoenix1701: aptitude is very nice. It's what debian used in their installer for a long time.
<pollyo> VSpike: Worked like a charm.
<ionut> hello
<Phoenix1701> waylandbill: And the fact that it's a GTK-based application running KDE doesn't cause any weird problems or anything?
<Phoenix1701> Because adept is serviceable, but I wouldn't say it's great.
<waylandbill> Phoenix1701: aptitiude is console based.
<Phoenix1701> s/running/running in/
<VSpike> pollyo: interesting. not sure why that should be
<waylandbill> and you should have no trouble running a Gtk app in Kde.
<Phoenix1701> Er, wait, it is?  Maybe I'm thinking of the wrong thing then.
<pollyo> VSpike: I'm able to access the drive now.
<waylandbill> a vice versa
<Phoenix1701> What's the default package manager in Ubuntu?
<VSpike> pollyo: but you have to run as root do it :/
<pollyo> At least in that instance.
<waylandbill> you're thinking synaptic
<Phoenix1701> Ahh, yes, yes I am.
<Phoenix1701> Okay, I might try that then.
<pollyo> VSpike: Yes.  It appears so.
<Phoenix1701> Let's find out if it boots first though.  So far so good.
<VSpike> pollyo: can you paste the output of "grep ntfs /etc/fstab"
<pollyo> VSpike: Sure
<waylandbill> it's gui is cryptic, but it can accept command lines just like apt-get. once you get used to the gui, it's not bad though.
<Phoenix1701> Um.
<Phoenix1701> Well, that's bad.
<Phoenix1701> I can't start X.
<VSpike> waylandbill: I'm coming to like aptitude more and more
<Phoenix1701> If I manually do a "startx" at the prompt, it complains "no screens found"
<pollyo> VSpike: Do I have to sudo grep ....?
<VSpike> pollyo: no, shouldn't need to
<Phoenix1701> Oh...  wait a moment.  I think this might be due to the nvidia kernel module.  This happened to me once before in Dapper.
<ionut> hello, i need some help on my new kubuntu workstation
<pollyo> VSpike: I opened a terminal window and type pated that in and it reutned nothing.
<ionut> it's about fonts
<ionut> how can i make them look "good"
<VSpike> pollyo: I guess that's possible - maybe they being automatically mounted by some kde wizardry
<ionut> now it's a total chaos
<pollyo> I have to get going.....
<pollyo> Thanks for the Help!
<VSpike> pollyo: no prob
<pollyo> BBL
<ionut> help?
<waylandbill> Phoenix1701: if you built the kernel module manually, you'll have to again. If you used the premade one from the repo, it should've gave a compatible one
<Phoenix1701> waylandbill: I used the premade one... but this is coming back to me slowly...  I think it might have something to do with 386 vs 686 problems
<VSpike> its quite nice when you think you know nothing about linux but then realize you can help other people out with things.  Makes you realise you know more than you think you did.
<waylandbill> Phoenix1701: now the kernel is just -generic. no more 386 vs 686.
<Phoenix1701> Hmm...  that's definitely an improvement, though I'm flooded with Google results when I search for the error message about the nvidia module.
<|TheSpun|> hey all, i'm having problems trying to get the live cd to load so i can install. Keep getting the error kernel panic -  not synching: attempted to kill init!
<|TheSpun|> it was suggested to me kast night to try running knoppix and see if that worked, and just done that and no problems
<waylandbill> Phoenix1701: I was going to say you can look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log before I lost my connection
<Phoenix1701> Ah, indeed.
<Phoenix1701> Just says the same thing...  "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<VSpike> |TheSpun|: what version of live cd out of interest?
<|TheSpun|> edgy :)
<|TheSpun|> i changed my mobo and processor yesterday, prior to that i'd had no problems at all getting the live cd to work either on desktop or on my laptop
<smurphy> Hmm. Any mac-mini users here ? Just upgraded my mac-mini to feisty - howeve can't boot the kernel 2.6.20-10-generic. Seems it stalls when recognising the S-ATA disk... Boots until there fine though.
<Phoenix1701> So, if I'm reading these pages correctly, the problem might be that my proprietary nvidia driver isn't for the same version of the kernel I'm running...
<waylandbill> Phoenix1701: right
<Phoenix1701> And apparently the fix for this might be to install linux-restricted-packages-someversionhere?
<Phoenix1701> Oh!
<VSpike> Phoenix1701: did you download the nvidia driver from nvidia, or did you install from repos?
<waylandbill> repo
<Phoenix1701> Orr, apparently, make sure to select the "generic" kernel at grub instead of the "386" kernel
<smurphy> Hmm. Any mac-mini users here ? Just upgraded my mac-mini to feisty - howeve can't boot the kernel 2.6.20-10-generic. Seems it stalls when recognising the S-ATA disk... Boots until there fine though.
<waylandbill> I would think that it would be default for generic (you can uname -r to tell)
<|TheSpun|> anyone have any ideas what to do to get round this kernel panic error?
<Phoenix1701> Well, both were available from the boot menu, and apparently the default is 386...  though I'm certainly going to change that.
<c0nv1ct> smurphy: what is the last thing it shows during boot?
<Phoenix1701> Now, I have X running (yay!).  But GLX isn't working now, which means I have no window decorations.  lol
<smurphy> C0nv1ct: Can't tell you ... as I booted into 2.6.17-generic-10 which seems to still work.
<smurphy> Just says - Invalid mode for ATA something ... SCSI disabled ...
<waylandbill> Phoenix1701: who needs those anyway. ;-P
<smurphy> very strange message ...
<c0nv1ct> smurphy: you should make note of the exact error, or troubleshooting it will be difficult
<smurphy> Maybe I'll reboot and chack it ...
<Phoenix1701> waylandbill: hehe, I somehow figured someone might say that.  ;)
<smurphy> Yes - know ... I'll be back :)
<VSpike> ##linux sucks sometimes :)
<|TheSpun|> VSpike: i'm starting to find that out hehe
<VSpike> :)
<|TheSpun|> it's great being mostly new to linux cause i have no idea where to even start heh
<|TheSpun|> :)
<miltos> how do i make modprobe during boot permanent???
<Phoenix1701> Does anyone here have any experience with compiz/glx?
<Phoenix1701> I think I may need a little bit of help getting my eye candy back.
<deviantone> wow going crazy =D
<VSpike> Phoenix1701: try #ubuntu-xgl
<waylandbill> miltos: look at the files in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Phoenix1701> Whoa, a whole channel for that?
<VSpike> Phoenix1701: you betcha
<Phoenix1701> Interesting!
<VSpike> the name has changed, but there's a redirect and i can't remember the exact name now
<deviantone> anyone give me a link or guide me to changing my desktop resolution?
<|TheSpun|> VSpike: any ideas where i could start trying to find out what's causing the error?
<deviantone> only can get it to 1280x1024
<sebr> how do i stop katapult starting up automatically?
<waylandbill> deviantone: you need to put the modes you want to acheive in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deviantone> yes which I have
<miltos> waylandbill, thanks...
<VSpike> |TheSpun|: I'm not sure.. I tried a quick google and some suggestions were to make sure that BIOS is up to date
<VSpike> |TheSpun|: could be worth a try?
<|TheSpun|> could be indeed
<waylandbill> deviantone: then, in system settings it should allow you to change to them.
<deviantone> ive followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<deviantone> which it hasnt waylandbill
<Skuller> my hands are getting itchy to type in !op
<waylandbill> deviantone: keep in mind that the resolutions /and/ the color depth for a mode must be supported by the card.
<deviantone> yes
<deviantone> my monitor goes up to 1724 x 1280 or whateva that resolution is
<deviantone> want it to go to 1600x1200
<waylandbill> deviantone: then you have to find out the color depth it supports, and the refresh rate. and the card has to support it, not just the monitor
<deviantone> ok, and yes the card supports it have been running it for years in xp
<deviantone> death to xp =)
<waylandbill> you could get 32 bit color for one resolution, but maybe only 24 or 16 for another
<manolo> hello
<spark_> hello somebody there who could help me with a amarok problem?
<manolo> what problem?
<c0nv1ct> whats the problem, then i'll know if i can help :)
<spark_> i got no settings :D perhaps i'm to stupid but if i start amarok there is no "settings" option as told in e.g. ubuntuuseres.de
<c0nv1ct> spark_: its in the playlist window
<|TheSpun|> hmmmmm i _think_ i've got the latest bios installed
<c0nv1ct> spark_: if the menus arent there, hit ctrl-m
<spark_> TY c0nv1ct :D
<c0nv1ct> np man
<marke> ola
<dromer> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<spark_> hmm. well again a little question. i managed to use alsa in amarok (ty c0nv1ct). but i got a aureon 5.1 fun(alsa driver is cmipci) i installed all with a good tutorial but 5.1 sound isn't working yet. is there any option to configure alsa with a gui?
<spark_> << (sry bloody newbie )
<|TheSpun|> anyone have any other ideas where i can start to try and get the live cd to boto
<root____> hello is anybody here ??
<smurphy> Ok - to my mac-mini boot problem with feisty - seems the system does not recognise anything correct about the S-ATA drives.
<root____> nobody here ???
<waylandbill> |TheSpun|: your bios doesn't support CD booting?
<c0nv1ct> root____: no, nobody
<waylandbill> !ask | root____
<ubotu> root____: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<smurphy> ata1: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs
<|TheSpun|> waylandbill: i get a kernel panic error and it stops
<c0nv1ct> smurphy: it does detect their existance though?
<smurphy> yes ...
<smurphy> ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 XX XX ] 
<smurphy> ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20D8 ctl 0x20FE bmdma 0x2020 irq 19
<manchicken> root____: Don't IRC as root.
<smurphy> scsi0: ata_piix
<smurphy> ATA: abnormal status 0xF7 on port 0x20DF
<smurphy> ata1.01: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 117210240 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
<waylandbill> |TheSpun|: try disabling things like acpi and apic and apm
<smurphy> ata1: ata1: dev 1 multi count 16
<smurphy> ata1.01: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40)
<smurphy> ata1.01: limiting speed to UDMA/66
<smurphy> ata1: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs
<smurphy> ATA: abnormal status 0xF7 on port 0x20DF
<c0nv1ct> !pastebin | smurphy
<ubotu> smurphy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<|TheSpun|> ok
<root____> I looking for a help to fix my problem with LTSP on kubuntu
<root____> how can I can my nickname ???
<c0nv1ct> root____: log back into IRC using a non-root user
<root____> okay how can I change my nickname ???
<manchicken> root____: It's not your nick, it's your user.  **NEVER** IRC or IM as the root user.
<smurphy> Hmmm... How does that work ? OK
<smurphy> Haning in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10462/
<manchicken> root____: You are logged into IRC as the root user.  DO NOT DO THAT.  It poses very serious security risks to you.
<root____> I am realy new here
<Phoenix1701> Hm.  So, um, KDE isn't drawing any window borders for me...  any idea how to get it to do so?
<waylandbill> root____: you shouldn't be root for running the system anyway. You should be using a normal user.
<smurphy> Had to type it off by hand ... As it did not recognise my usb-stick ... :) nSo I limited to ata-messages only.
<|TheSpun|> waylandbill: being dumb like i am :) i can't find out how to disable any of those things :)
<smurphy> anyone could have a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10462/ ? Thx ...
<Skuller> Phoenix1701: do you have beryl?
<waylandbill> Phoenix1701: you have composite extentions enabled? you could try disabling.
<spark_> Phoenix1701:  your are using beryl?
<Skuller> lol
<spark_> :D
<waylandbill> guess we were all heading in the same direction. :-)
<spark_> yipp. i tried a whole day to get window extensions with beryl...
<Skuller> hehe....beryl old beryl....b for beryl n b for bugs....hope feisty has a present in store
<waylandbill> |TheSpun|: one of the F keys will list help that shows how to disable them.
<Phoenix1701> spark_ and Skuller, nope, I'm using Compiz.
<smurphy> Hmmm... I think I'll reboot with disablig ACPI ...
<smurphy> brb.
<Phoenix1701> But I think you're onto something all the same. :)
<hakan> hello everybody
<Phoenix1701> And waylandbill, I do have composite extensions enabled, yes, because I'm trying to use Compiz.  :)  I had it all working on Dapper, so I'd rather not disable it here.
<Skuller> oh....well its the graphic rendering integration of the kernel that bugs up i guess....expected to be improved in feisty
<_JP> I'd like to create a .deb package with certain dependencies. I'm able
<_JP> to add required packages  with "--requires=blaa", but how do I specify
<_JP> the required version?
<_JP> arg, sorry
<|TheSpun|> found acpi :) disabling it and got the same error
<spark_> hmhm i found wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Beryl. look at "trouble shooting " Phoenix1701. it works with beryl so: why shouldn't it work with compiz
<Phoenix1701> I'll give that a shot, thank you
<Skuller> Phoenix1701: i have that problem at times...but goes away if i enable beryl
<waylandbill> expect problems with compiz and beryl, that's my advice. :-)
<Phoenix1701> Though unfortunately I don't speak German.
<Skuller> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<waylandbill> I got beryl running on this laptop before, but VNC makes it act real, real crazy
<Skuller> hehe
<spark_> oh doens't matter i can translate it. you just have to take the code after"Fensterrahmen fehlen" and put it into the xorg.conf Phoenix1701
<Phoenix1701> I don't suppose "Fensterrahmen fehlen" would be "no window decorations"?
<waylandbill> needing to run vnc was more important than beryl even though flaming windows are wickedly awesome. :-D
<Phoenix1701> Ah, guess so. :)
<Skuller> but i am gladf that beryl smokes vista's a**
<spark_> great
<Phoenix1701> On the plus side, Compiz seems much snappier under Edgy...
<Iznougoud> I'm trying to make Ubuntu 6.06 accept incoming connections via the serial port (nullmodem) and forward them to a router i.e. internet connection sharing. Any ideas on how to go about that?
<spark_> ubuntu in general smokes vistas a**
<Skuller> hehe...sorry not to have mentioned that
<_JP> Hi, I'm playing around with checkinstall and I'd like to create a .deb package with certain dependencies. I'm able to add required packages  with "--requires=blaa", but how do I specify the required version?
<spark_> hmhm anyone has a clue how to get a aureon fun 5.1(alsa driver is cmipci) fully working with ubuntu(i just don't get 5.1 support :(
<_JP> Something like "--requires=blaa>=1.2.3" doesn't work; the version is not taken into account by checkinstall but an empty file called "=1.2.3" is created in the current working directory.
<hakan> can anybody help me regarding to LTSP with dapper drake
<Phoenix1701> spark_: No luck, I'm afraid.
<spark_> hm
<Phoenix1701> It's weird...  on login, it seems like it actually does have drop shadows and whatnot for a second or two, but then they go away.
<hakan> I have installed LTSP on my dapper drake
<hakan> an when client logout the server go down kdm and freeze
<naamuis> how i can change m4a files to mp3? in ubuntu
<smurphy> re ... Nope - ACPI=off didn't solve the issue. Sames to be a bug with IHC7 bridge and Libata ...
<smurphy> anyone can give me a hint if we have newer kernels for feisty somewhere ???
<c0nv1ct> naamuis: you can try soundkonverter, not sure if it supports m4a
<Phoenix1701> Hmm...  interesting...
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: any idea about amr?
<c0nv1ct> amr?
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: sound format it is...mostly used by mobile phones for playing/recording
<|TheSpun|> Still having same problems when trying to load the Live CD, Kernel Panic Error. Anyone have any other suggestions i can try?
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: sorry, i'm not familiar with it, my phone uses mp3s
<smile> Skuller: try Realplayer
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: yes mp3 is common...but a friend sent me a recorded call and its in amr
<Skuller> smile: ok i will...is it in the repos?
<Phoenix1701> So it definitely loads the right thing at first, and looks great...  but then around the same time it launches xscreensaver the screen flashes black, and the window decorations go away.
<Skuller> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<smile> run "sudo apt-get install realplayer " but u must enable non free repos !!
<Skuller> smile: roger that..thanks
<Skuller> smile: ok so which repo exactly do i need to enable?
<mayhem_> hi there
<Skuller> smile: i have used source o matic but i guess its not there
<mayhem_> any one able to help me with packet news
<smile> Skuller: enable (deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main)
<Skuller> smile: thanks
<smurphy> anyone can give me a hint if we have newer kernels for feisty somewhere ???
<demiurge> Morning.
<c0nv1ct> smurphy: www.kernel.org ? :P
<smurphy> c0nv1ct: yes - but I'd like a ubuntu kernel... Mine heangs at boot on my mac-mini. Seems the ICH7 and Libata do not cooperate ...
<smurphy> But - I can recompile a kernel ...
<c0nv1ct> you may need to compile your own to make it work right
<smurphy> yep. Looks like ...
<smurphy> recompiling isn't the issue though. Time is the issue :)
<|TheSpun|> Still having same problems when trying to load the Live CD, Kernel Panic Error. Anyone have any other suggestions i can try?
<waylandbill> |TheSpun|: disabling those extentions didn't help? try the alternate CD or a different version.
<|TheSpun|> waylandbill: i've also tried another live cd and the alt cd and i get the same error
<|TheSpun|> knoppix works ok (was asked to try that on here last night)
<demiurge> |TheSpun|: This will sound way wrong but try again.  I had the same problems on my iBook install, After the 6th boot it just took.  No logic...
<waylandbill> |TheSpun|: all I can suggest is to disable some of your hardware until you find who's causing the panic.
<sae> ciao qualcuno mi puo' aiutare
<eeos> hi there.
<demiurge> I should add, I got 5 other random errors on each of the other boots.
<|TheSpun|> demiurge: thanks :) been getting exactly the same error since last night though heh
<eeos> do you know if it possible to successfuly install the kernel from feisty under 6.10? has this kernel been backported?
<demiurge> |TheSpun|: Worth a try, I still don't know what made it stick on my iBook.  -lol-
<Skuller> smile: after enaling the repo u gave me, adept manager shows about 13 updates...all relating to beryl...should i go ahead with them? (it says 'not authenticated')
<waylandbill> demiurge: that just means it has the possibility to come back when you least need it to. :-)
<demiurge> All painful, yet funny stories aside...  Could anyone answer a question about mime-types in kfm for me?
<waylandbill> Skuller: the ubuntu beryl project repo has authenticated packages. You just have to add the key for it.
<|TheSpun|> newbesque question, but why would knoppix work fine but kubuntu not?
<waylandbill> |TheSpun|: different options in the kerenl
<waylandbill> kernel*
<|TheSpun|> cool
<smile> Skuller: YES OF CO.URSE ... U CAN DOWNLOAD OVER HERE REALPLAYER AND OPERA NAVIGATOR & OTHER COMMERCIAL PACK
<Phoenix1701> Anyone have any idea why I might be getting the following error?  "gtk-window-decorator: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0""
<Skuller> smile: ok thans
<demiurge> waylandbill: Oh trust me I know.  I'm running the rc3 if you will.  It has more problems then I will go into, it's what I get for not being willing to wait for the final.  :D
<Skuller> waylandbill: sure thing...thanks
<|TheSpun|> stupid question #2 then :) if i managed to get it working with stuff disabled, would that mean it had to stay disabled?
<demiurge> I had hopes for better bcm support, no such luck though, I still have to modprobe -r my bcm43xx mod and reload after every ssid switch.
<waylandbill> |TheSpun|: most likely
<|TheSpun|> hmmm
<demiurge> </random tangent>
<_4strO> yop yop
<|TheSpun|> and because i'm on a roll now :) is it worth trying an ubuntu live cd, or an i going to have exactly the same problem?
<waylandbill> demiurge: I blacklisted bcm43xx. I get much better results from ndiswrapper (and a driver not supplied by this laptop manufacturer)
<waylandbill> |TheSpun|: you'll have the same trouble as they likely have the same kernel
<|TheSpun|> again thats what i thought heh
<waylandbill> |TheSpun|: if you can get the system up, you can roll your own kernel to remove the offending option.
<demiurge> waylandbill: Agreed, still would be nice for good native support if you will.
<eeos> do you know if it possible to successfuly install the kernel from feisty under 6.10? has this kernel been backported?
<|TheSpun|> guess i'm kinda screwed right now then heh, that's mostly way over my head just now :)
<waylandbill> eeos: is there something in that kernel that you can't live without? It's only a month or so from final.
<demiurge> Again, the real reason I showed up is I just did a clean install of 6.10 on my main system.  The installer had a big problem with one of my drives to the point it (the install) would crash, I installed w/o that drive.  While the UUID system for fstab but me into a loop for a bit, I added the UUID file to /dev/disk/by-uuid.
<waylandbill> |TheSpun|: did you say you tried a different live CD version of kubuntu?
<|TheSpun|> yup i burnt off another copy last night
<waylandbill> dapper probably.
<demiurge> My problem came when trying to make a "folder" of the correct mime-type for kfm to give all the same property information as the mount points created by the installer.
<waylandbill> |TheSpun|: you could always try mepis. They have a different kernel compiled. :-)
<demiurge> I can't seem to find a way to edit a folders mime-type to match and while it might be more easy to add a "create new" media/mounted_hd... I don't know where I would add that to the kfm menu.
<|TheSpun|> waylandbill: thanks for the suggestion :) kinda sucks cause i'm a newb to linux and really liked kubuntu
<waylandbill> |TheSpun|: mepis is very close to kubuntu. it's another kde dapper derivative.
<eeos> waylandbill actually, I wanted to test compilation of some modules on it before it was released.
<demiurge> |TheSpun|: This is an ugly way to go about it but have to given any thought to installing Ubuntu and then just installing the kde dummy package?  It does make for an ugly menu but sometimes the Ubuntu install goes a little more smoth.
<eeos> waylandbill because htey appear not to compile anymore.
<waylandbill> eeos: you could always get the kernel from kernel.org although it'd be vanilla and not ubuntu patched.
<eeos> waylandbill I need the ubuntu patched. If I had a list of pacthes, I could patch it myself, but cannot find the ist of patches
<waylandbill> demiurge: my guess is the kernel panic would still happen if it uses the same kernel.
<|TheSpun|> guess that's my next attempt then :) try ubuntu
<Phoenix1701> Oh well, I give up.
<Phoenix1701> Looks like I'm going to be nuking and reinstalling my entire system because I can't get window decorations.  That's pretty lame.
<demiurge> waylandbill: Have you never seen an installer caused kernel panic?  The config of the installing from Ubuntu to Kubuntu at the kernel level should be little to nothing but if he really wants to give it one list try, stranger things have happened in the Linux world.  :)
<demiurge> last even.
<waylandbill> demiurge: yes. I've seen the installer kernel panic before on certain motherboards.
<demiurge> Anyway, any idea on my mime-type problem?  I'm sure I'm not the first person to add a new hdd to an running system.
<demiurge> |TheSpun|: If it works, let me know just so I can know I'm not alone on the random installer problems :)
<|TheSpun|> lol
<|TheSpun|> will do, just burning ubuntu disk now
<Phoenix1701> I even know what the problem is now...  I have two versions of libGL.so, one from nvidia and one from the system, and something somewhere is picking the wrong one.
<demiurge> Oh I miss my real high speed connection, I just moved and am now at oh 32th of the speed I was at, it hurts :)
<Phoenix1701> But I have no idea what, and at this point there are like seven things all loading together and I have no idea how to turn any of them off.
<|TheSpun|> heh wish mine was fast, but luckily i had an iso already downloaded :P
<barros> hi guys.. I've just updated from dapper to edgy and have a problem with my X. When I use splash in boot param, my X does not start. After the splash finishes, I get a blank screen and I cant do anuything, even change TTYs. Anyone know something about it?
<demiurge> hehe I went from a place I was getting 1.2Mbsp downloads to a max 27Kbps -lol-
<|TheSpun|> ouch
<karlos_> eu
<|TheSpun|> i only hit about 400 download on a good day
<karlos_> tem alguem do brasil ai
<|TheSpun|> 1,2meg is a pipedream :P
<barros> karlos_, eu
<karlos_> de onde vc e barros
<|TheSpun|> exactly same error on ubuntu live cd
<demiurge> Mine was stable at 1m down.  Highest cable connection and where I lived I was the only one on the line, it was sweet.
<Skuller> smile: i am afraid realplayer didnt help me play .amr files....thanks for your help though
<demiurge> |TheSpun|: What version are you installing bty, I came in after you said I'm sure.
<|TheSpun|> edgy :)
<Skuller> |TheSpun|: hehe...i am on 128kbps....1.2 meg is a pipedream fer me too
<|TheSpun|> was running it fine till this upgrade :) almost makes me want to go back to the crappy celeron lol
<barros> if I remove the splash option, I get a functional X.. probably is something about the framebuffer
<demiurge> Skuller: That's what I'm on now :)
<Skuller> demiurge: 128k?
<demiurge> |TheSpun|: I would say wait a few more days for for feisty to go final and give it a try, I've not had much luck with distupgrades being so "clean"
<demiurge> Skuller: I was on a 12mbps connection before I move here, I am now on a 128kbps connection.
<Skuller> demiurge: hehe...thas a big demotion...sad...well atleast it beats dialup
<demiurge> Skuller: Can't fight that point :D
<|TheSpun|> somoeone just suggested to me to make sure the onboard graphics are disabled as ihave another graphics card in the box
<|TheSpun|> anyone able to explain how i do that?
<demiurge> Still only took 6 hours to download Kubuntu not a day and a half.
<Skuller> |TheSpun|: in the bios?
<|TheSpun|> Skuller: yup
<Skuller> demiurge: wowo that was fast...to download the live cd it wud've taken me a day n half
<Skuller> -o
<smile> Skuller: I can play AMR in Windows with LGmediaplayer
<smile> Skuller: try to google that under linux
<demiurge> |TheSpun|: Look under peripherals and disable the onboard gfx chip.
<Skuller> smile: yes i can play amr in windows with my nokia suite's multimedia player too..
<Skuller> smile: ok...thanks i will
<|TheSpun|> hmmm can't seem to find any mention of graphics under intergrated peripherals... always knew i should have paid more attention to bios lol
<demiurge> |TheSpun|: What bois do you have?
<Skuller> |TheSpun|: there should be an option to use AGP/PCI-E as the default graphics...you dont have to disable integrated graphics...just enale the gpu as ur default one
<|TheSpun|> phoenix AwardBios
<demiurge> |TheSpun|: w/o a reboot I'm trying to remember what menu it is under but Skuller was correct, it's just a setting for the default...  No way to fully disable..  (without removing the chip -rofl-)
<|TheSpun|> okies, having a poke around right now
<|TheSpun|> ironically of course windows installed fine as the first part of my dual bootingness lol
<Skuller> chip....here i come...muhahaha
<Skuller> |TheSpun|: did you install windows b4 kubun on a machine that u intend to dual boot?
<|TheSpun|> yes
<Skuller> ok
<kiwii> hi I can run xterm when Im logged as normal user, but when I do su root I cant run anything in X
<eMaX> anyone here knows a bit about knetworkmanager?
<eMaX> Since I enabled also my non wireless interface, what was previously eth2 and wireless now became eth3. knetworkmanager still sees both, yet only when Iook at "Static connection..."
<eMaX> by the icon I can see it understands it as a wireless device
<eMaX> wlassistant has no problem bringing the interface jup
<hacked_kernel> kiwii: $: kdesu <cmd>
<demiurge> Run far away and use a command line?  The kde network tools being me nightmares  -lol-
<barros> anyone here usin beryl?
<kiwii> hacked_kernel:  yes it works, does it mean that i cant login as root ( for exampel ssh -X root, or VNC ) ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<demiurge> barros: I am, what's up?
<barros> demiurge, is it stating up correctly, with kde?
<demiurge> barros: Depending on the Kubuntu version yes, what are you running?
<barros> demiurge, i'm using edgy..
<barros> demiurge, I put beryl-manager link in Autostart and it loads, but uses kwin as the window manager, even though its showing up beryl in the popup menu
<hacked_kernel> kiwii: I think you always can login as root
<Daisuke_Ido> barros: same problem here.  Beryl starts at startup, i just have to manually change over the WM
<demiurge> barros: On edgy I had no problems, on feisty, that's another story.  How did you install it?  From a repo or custom compile?
<barros> demiurge, from a repo at ubuntu.beryl-something.....
<|TheSpun|> oh well, i'm gonna have to give up for now...
<barros> Daisuke_Ido, yeah, that is it
<demiurge> |TheSpun|: Good luck to you, don't give up.  Like I said, maybe wait a few days for Feisty, it's do soon :)
<|TheSpun|> yeah i know mate
<|TheSpun|> just frustrating that i can't get it reinstalled ya know
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> 0.2.0 is out
<demiurge> I can't say I've had the same problems but have you finished the steps listed http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX ?
<demiurge> The steps under Configuring Beryl.
<barros> demiurge, no.. I have a nvidia card, so I used the other link, about nvidia
<demiurge> The Configuring Beryl steps are the same, it just has to do with kde.
<barros> demiurge, I'll take a look to see if there's somthing I didnt do
<demiurge> barros:  On my iBook I am running Feisty and could not get a deb, I had to build them myself.  Point is, I've been jumping around a lot and don't remmember where I had to do what so I hope I can help but my word may not be gold.
<barros> demiurge, ok.. I'll try the session trick later when I get home.. thank for you help.
<shadowhywind> hi all, just curious when is the next release due roughly out? I know 6 months.. but roughly speaking...
<demiurge> barros: Best of luck, I know it can work, I'm using it now and don't have that problem any more.  I just can't recall for sure if that was the fix or if I did something else on this system -blush-
<Jucato> !feisty | shadowhywind
<ubotu> shadowhywind: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<shadowhywind> that is what i thought, hehe thanks jucato
<barros> demiurge, ok, thanks again
<BluesKaj> I did some math about my resolution options ...the "native" resolution of my monitor is 120x960 (4x3) and it's listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. However that choice isn't available in system settings. How can I change the X11 settings to make the 1280x960 show up as an option in system settings ?
<Skuller> the only reason i am really anticipating the release of feisty is due to the hope that my webcam and APC ups's driver might work with it
<BluesKaj> er 1280x960
<Skuller> typo
<waylandbill> is there a hex editor that will do side-by-side comparisons?
<dromer> ok, this is weird, I just found this out and I have no idea if it's related, but I just upgraded my dapper to edgy and installed beryl, now when I press wy capslock the light on the keyboard doesn't work (very anoying!) could this have anything to do with linux?
<Skuller> dromer: dont think so...but then i could be wrong
<Skuller> dromer: best thing would be to try another keyboard for testing
<dromer> hmm, and when I apt-get update I still see some dapper resources, all from medibuntu.sos-sts.com but they aren't in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<waylandbill> dromer: /etc/apt/sources.d maybe?
<Skuller> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<dromer> waylandbill: ah yes, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<waylandbill> hey BluesKaj. how goes it
<BluesKaj> hi waylandbill
<BluesKaj> pretty good , and how's things for you
<miltos> i want this command "modprobe saa7134 card=23" to be permanent every time i start kubuntu...
<amay> hi
<naamuis> where can i find working snes emulator
<BluesKaj> trying to figure out how to get my monitors' native1280x960 resolution option in system settings ...it's listed in X11
<Daisuke_Ido> in the repositories - both snes and snes9x work well
<Daisuke_Ido> *zsnes
<naamuis> ok
<waylandbill> not bad. I'm reverse engineering a protocol to determine differences with equipment in use and not.
<waylandbill> sounds like a barrel of fun I'm sure. :)
<BluesKaj> sounds heavy :)
<naamuis> i just unpack the package found @ zsnes homepage?
<dromer> !kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> naamuis: use adept
<naamuis> adept?
<Daisuke_Ido> !zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<BluesKaj> where in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf do i find the resolution setting that's in use ?
<Skuller> ps2 emulator?
<b0rt> hey there
<b0rt> any1 could tell me a repo for: linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-28-386
<kdehl> Sorry for the newbie question, but I can
<kdehl> 't seem to find a guide on how to update the kernel on ubuntu
<kdehl> 's webpages.
<kdehl> Damn, enter is too close to the apostrophy.
<soulrider> kdehl: you cant finda  guy ?
<soulrider> guide*
<soulrider> (its early int he morning for me :P)
<kdehl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelUpdates?highlight=%28CategoryKernel%29
<kdehl> Is that it?
<kdehl> I need the 2.4.20, but it seems default (I installed kubuntu for the first time yesterday) is 2.4.17.
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> no idea
<soulrider> but why not use a 2.6 kernel? =/
<Jucato> O.o
<kdehl> Ouch. I mean 2.6.20. ;)
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: I don't know that you can find it in the xorg.conf, but the /var/log/Xorg.0.log will say
<soulrider> i dont really know the differences between 2.4 and 2.6 :P
<soulrider> ah
<b0rt> soulrider: 2.6.15-28-386, is that discontinued?
<soulrider> well, you could compile your own.. =/
<kdehl> Too many numbers. ;)
<soulrider> hold on, let me see which kernel im using
<Skuller> too many 1's n 0's
<kdehl> Yup.
<b0rt> lol
<Jucato> kdehl: or you can install feisty if you absolutely need 2.6.20
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, I'm thinking i should do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure that it's check off as an option
<kdehl> Jucato: feisty?
<soulrider> 2.6.17
<Jucato> !feisty | kdehl
<ubotu> kdehl: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<soulrider> its comming out in like a month
<Skuller> i think in the future children will be taught base 2 as the main mathematics....so they can code directly for the computers...:D...what a wild thought
<dromer> so, can anybody tel me why the vieuwports of beryl don't correspond to the 4 desktops I have on kde? and why, under beryl the 4 kde-desktops don't work?
<kdehl> ubotu: Aha.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aha. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kdehl> I see.
<kdehl> ubotu: You stupid bot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you stupid bot. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> dromer: they never did
<Skuller> lol
<kdehl> Heh.
<Skuller> !ubotu | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kdehl> Jucato: Can I upgrade, or do I need to reinstall?
<dromer> soulrider: hmm, I need a better way to integrate beryl into my current kde-desktop I think :P
<kdehl> I'm so lazy. I could just install a kernel manually.
<soulrider> kdehl: feisty is still a developement version
<Jucato> kdehl: if it's just a new install, you probably just want to reinstall. but you can upgade.. you can also just compile your kernel
<name7ess> hi
<Jucato> !kernel | kdehl
<ubotu> kdehl: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<name7ess> on ubuntu you can change the langauge in gdm
<name7ess> on kubuntu u can't
<soulrider> kdehl: if you know how to install a kernel manually, i think its better that you do that instead of installing feisty
<|lostbyte|> any one here too getting a md5sum mismatch for ubuntu.beryl-project.org ded repo ?
<|lostbyte|> deb*
<name7ess> how can i change the lang of the whole sys?
<dromer> soulrider: are there window specific settings like in kde that I can force certain programs to a specific viewport?
<kdehl> soulrider: Yeah okay.
<soulrider> |lostbyte|: mine installed just fine last night
<kdehl> I'll do it manually.
<Skuller> "i want to test the sharpness of my new knife...whom should i murder?"
<soulrider> |lostbyte|: wants the deb packages ?
<soulrider> Skuller: got any pets? :P
<kdehl> I just thought there was a way of doing it in the package management system. Don't want to screw that up.
<|lostbyte|> soulrider, i am doing a apt-get update and i got that, well. been using that repo for a month now.
<Skuller> soulrider: no...this isnt my first new knife :D
<soulrider> LOL Skuller
<name7ess> any ideas
<name7ess> or do i have to set it up again?
<soulrider> |lostbyte|: I HAVE BEEN USING THE REPO FOR A WHILE TOO...
<soulrider> sorry caps!
<soulrider> |lostbyte|: what i would do is "sudo aptitude clean" "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<soulrider> maybe if you clear the cache
<soulrider> or at least delete the beryl-updates deb files
<|lostbyte|> soulrider, Well, i added the key, and now its working, I fear its not a compromised key.
<soulrider> i thought the problem was with the package itself not the repo
<|lostbyte|> oh.. k, was just wondering if any one had the same issue.
<|lostbyte|> soulrider, http://blog.beryl-project.org/?p=29
<|lostbyte|> brb
<cam_> Does anyone have any ideas why i can see wireless networks in the Wireless assistant, but i cannot see any in KNetworkManager
<cam_> my connection uses WPA so i need to use KNetworkManager to connect
<console> #squid
<soulrider> !translate
<ubotu> translate: translates words from English into German or viceversa. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-9 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 76 kB
<soulrider> !translations
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translations - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> oh damn!
<soulrider> !translating
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translating - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> soulrider: you know the drilll when you don't know what factoid you really want
<soulrider> Jucato: you got any idea of how translations work with rosseta_ who aproves them etc etc _
<Jucato> !rosetta
<ubotu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language.  See https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+about
<soulrider> change all _ for ?
<Jucato> not really...
<soulrider> ah, ok
<eilker> Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-0.xkm    any solution for this ?
<soulrider> im getting a 404 from that link :P it should be fixed
<Jucato> https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<soulrider> thanks
<eilker> !metissa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metissa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> metisse isn't available in the repos.
<fernando> how can I disable on beryl the "windows-management->scale" activation with the mouse on the right/up corner of the screnn?
<c0nv1ct> its in the settings, but i forget where, try #beryl
<smurphy> Hmmm... Rebuilding 2.6.20.3 makes feisty boot again ... ICH7 Bug seem to be fixed there.
<c0nv1ct> fernando: open Beryl Settings manager, under General Options, go to Shortcuts, click Screen Edges tab
<fernando> yes.. I found it..thanks :-)
<VSpike> I have some really basic questions about sending encrypted mail with Kmail... I've never really used public key encryption much and I think I'm missing some basic concepts...
<c0nv1ct> smurphy: you the one with the mac mini sata problem?
<c0nv1ct> VSpike: ask away
<smurphy> C0nv1tL yep - I was ;)
<VSpike> Firstly, can I get kmail to automatically find and install keys for recipients, or do I need to use Kgpg as well?
<Greenery> do i need to format the whole disk to install kubuntu? or can i use the available free space?
<smurphy> Greenery: No - u need a new computer ... :)
<Greenery> oh really....sigh
<smurphy> Greenery: No - you can install it on available space on your HD.
<Greenery> ><
<c0nv1ct> VSpike: AFAIK, you have to download them with KGpg or other means manually
<VSpike> Greenery: the installer may be able to shrink the partition for you, depending on what file system is used... although I have to say, it has never worked for me :)
<smurphy> C0nv1ct: Linux deimos.solsys.org 2.6.20.3mac-mini #1 SMP Thu Mar 15 13:02:38 CET 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<smurphy> :)
<c0nv1ct> Greenery: as long as there is enough free space
<Greenery> file system u referring to ntfs or fat32 right?
<VSpike> c0nv1ct: OK... I couldn't see anything but just wondered if I was missing something obvious.
<VSpike> Greenery: yep
<c0nv1ct> smurphy: nice job, i updated my kernel the day before 2.6.20.3 became stable :(
<VSpike> Greenery: ntfs you have no hope, FAT you have a chance
<Greenery> i have ntfs but kubuntu can still work?
<c0nv1ct> it can read that partition yeah
<c0nv1ct> writing to it, is possible, but not safe
<smurphy> c0nv1ct: Lol ... Had no choice. 2.6.17-generic 11 would not boot, generic-10 did work, but beheaved kind of flaky under Feisty. So went to single-mode and recompiled the kernel; 2.6.20.3 ...
<smurphy> Let's see how stable it is ...
<BluesKaj> waylandbill: Ive forgotten the cmnd to list the previous settings of X11 so i can get X back up and running ...need to go back to a date where the sttings were working ...I'm at the prompt ATM
<VSpike> c0nv1ct: I don't think he'll be able to shrink an ntfs parition to create a new parition for installation though, will he?
<c0nv1ct> VSpike: he might, but i wouldnt
<c0nv1ct> linux can easily break ntfs :)
<c0nv1ct> i know qparted can resize ntfs, and i've heard people doing it with good results
<VSpike> Greenery: when you say "free space". is you disk completely used by partitions, but you have free space in those partitions, do you mean there is unpartitioned space on the disk?
<smurphy> convict: Yeah - well - when NTFS is broken - make it a LInux partition :)
<VSpike> c0nv1ct: really? I didn't realise that
<Greenery> yeah there is unpartitioned space on the disk
<c0nv1ct> Greenery: how much unpartitioned space?
<VSpike> Greenery: Ohhh... well, that's easy then
<smurphy> Now - I need to get my atmel-wlan card to talk to my access-point again - after I upgraded the firmware...
<Greenery> well 100gb
<c0nv1ct> ah, thats plenty
<smurphy> anyone knows how to downgrade firmware in here ??? :)
<BluesKaj> anyone know the command to list the previous versions of xorg-xserver?
<VSpike> My second gpg/kmail question: I've installed a key for the recipient in Kgpg but kmail won't use it to send.  It says "No valid and trusted key for recipient@xyzdomain.com".  It lists all my keys in the dialog with yellow ? on them.  When I select the key for the recipient, it turns into a red X on that key and disables the OK button
<VSpike> VSpike: why is that and how do i fix it?
<c0nv1ct> VSpike: make that recipient a contact, and set the default key for that contact
<smurphy> Hmmm... atheros drivers do not work anymore ...
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: usually xorg.conf is overwritten. if you have a backup, it'd be useful to you.
<Greenery> so i'll just use the kubuntu installer with no problems?
<c0nv1ct> smurphy: did you forget to add some modules?
<smurphy> convict: I compiled it - using the config-file of 2.6.20 feisty as template. With all modules :)
<c0nv1ct> smurphy: did you run makeconfig or xconfig to make sure all the necessary modules you need are in there?
<BluesKaj> waylandbill: what's the command to get the xorg backup list?
<conrad_> how can i find what my graphics card is?
<smurphy> c0nvict: Copied /etc/config-blabla to /usr/src/linux/.config - and ran make oldconfig - enabled all, and ran make-kpgk blabla
<anne> hi
<VSpike> c0nv1ct: it won't let me select the key there either - same behaviour.  Out of the keys in my list, the only one it would let me select would be my own.  It must be something to do with trust, I think, but I only have a nebulous understanding of how that works
<c0nv1ct> smurphy: hmm, i had trouble using an old config, and had to manually enable a few things
<VSpike> c0nv1ct: in kgpg the only key with a green "trust" box is mine
<c0nv1ct> smurphy: but my config was from a 2.6.17 kernel
<smurphy> yes - but the make-kpkg asked for missing stuff ...
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: couldn't say. never used it.
<c0nv1ct> VSpike: in kgpg, right click and edit, and select trusted in the dropdown box
<BluesKaj> sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> ?
<VSpike> c0nv1ct: it won't let me change "Trust", but it will let me change "Owner Trust".  I currently have it set at "Fully", but it makes no difference to the trust status of the key
<VSpike> c0nv1ct: ah ok, if I change it to "ultimate" then trust goes green.  So what does it all mean?
<c0nv1ct> VSpike: try "Ultimately"
<c0nv1ct> VSpike: i'm not sure on the exact meanings of each of those
<VSpike> I've just never managed to get my head around it.  All the info I've found is either too fine detail or not detailed enough.
<james_> ello
<james_> anyone here
<smurphy> ah - it's a known issue ... So I leave it there...
<BluesKaj> waylandbill:  the command is cd /etc/X11 for the back up list
<james_> how do I stop my X server. I'm trying to install Beryl and the command they give me to stop it doesn't work
<c0nv1ct> james_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop or kdm stop
<soulrider> james_: when i installed beryl, i didnt have to stop it =/
<c0nv1ct> soulrider: if he is installing new drivers, he will need to :)
<james_> I was using sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and it didn't work
<c0nv1ct> james_: if you installed kubuntu, its kdm
<james_> ok
<james_> I did
<james_> I'll go try that now
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: oh. I didn't know you wanted to just know the directory they were stored in. :)
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: but yes, they'll be stored in the same dir as the xorg.conf.
<omeil_> hi how do i make java work on Konqueror?
<VSpike> The other odd thing is that it won't show me the message content in "sent mail".  It says "Encrypted data not shown". Then "Decryption not possible" "Crypto plug-in "openpgp" could not decrpyt the data" "Error: bad passphrase"
<VSpike> Strange as it has never asked me for a passphrase
<c0nv1ct> VSpike: you need to enable the gpg agent, it will then prompt you for your passcode, 1 sec for link
<c0nv1ct> VSpike: http://zerlinna.blogweb.de/archives/61-Get-GPG-Decryption-working-within-Kmail.html
<VSpike> Thanks c0nv1ct
<pixelation> There is a very simple command line command lol... it forces a one time fsck, does anyone know it.
<c0nv1ct> np
<c0nv1ct> pixelation: tune2fs?
<pixelation> it's the same as the 30 day... but you can force it on reboot.
<pixelation> what is tune3fs?
<c0nv1ct> it manages the 30 mounts per check at boot
<pixelation> oh great, I'll check it out.
<frectomex> who know how to install a LEADTEK DTV 2000 H
<smurphy_> *lol* My different nicks mismatch :)
<pixelation> I don't understand it :(... it's hilarious how I get around pretty savy on Kubuntu... but I'm really new to bash :-P
<pixelation> oh is it -interval d/w/m
<BluesKaj> ok, i have the X11 file date that i want to go back to ..what's the command to make it work ?
<VSpike> pixelation: there's always more to know :)
<pixelation> yes, I would be so screwed if I messed up this system.
<pixelation> tune2fs -[d]             <--------------
<pixelation> ???
<pixelation> no
<pixelation> lol
<c0nv1ct> pixelation: you read the man pages?
<pixelation> I don't read, cause I have really bad ADD, so I listen to audio books and stuff. :-/
<pixelation> or I just learn by messing around.
<pixelation> but this system CANNOT be damaged lol
<c0nv1ct> learning by messing around is good, if you dont mind learning how to fix the stuff you break too :P
<pixelation> haha, true, I mean, people that are good with computers, most of the time just mess around with them... for 8 hours a day, like me LOL
<demiurge> I'm still at a loss on my earlier question but I think I have made the question more simple.  How in kde can I create a new file of a given type be it I want to create a folder, a block device or in my case a media folder of mime-type media/hdd_mounter?
<BluesKaj> c'mon you experts, how do i enable a backup xorg.conf file ?
<c0nv1ct> pixelation: thats how i am too, but since I've started using VMware, i dont get so mad when i break stuff :)
<demiurge> BluesKaj: Enable or create?
<pixelation> mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_backup
<pixelation> in the same dir.
<pixelation> or ...
<pixelation> something lol... that wouldn't work
<BluesKaj> enable, i have the file in my list /etc/X11 list, demiurge
<pixelation> cp (copy maybe) to your desktop rename it.
<pixelation> then stick the back up file back in the dir.
<c0nv1ct> BluesKaj: yeah, just make a copy of it, and change the name
<smurphy_> Hmmm. Anyone knows how I get access to the sources of the linux restricted modules ???
<c0nv1ct> BluesKaj: whenever you edit a system conf file, copy it to whatever.conf.bak or something
<BluesKaj> I'm not in X , I'm a the tty prompt
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to get X to work
<c0nv1ct> BluesKaj: use the 'cp' command then
<demiurge> BluesKaj: If you want to create a back up I would sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.bak, if you want to restore a backup, it's about the same sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<wouterh> hi, I am having troubles with http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124684 at directnet.dexia.be, is the patch removed from the kubuntu packages again?
<demiurge> BluesKaj: After you have the file you want to test in place, just type kdm and see what happens.
<demiurge> Why is it my questions always get reactions like I'm taking crazy pills...  :%
<c0nv1ct> you question answers itself :P
<pixelation> what is the command to make a file
<c0nv1ct> pixelation: touch
<pixelation> lol nooobalicious.
<pixelation> ok thx
<pixelation> :)
<demiurge> pixelation: What kind of file?
<pixelation> can I just paste this very short tutorial, like no longer than a paragraph?
<c0nv1ct> use a pastebin
<pixelation> k
<pixelation> I think I figured it out, I'll be back if I'm wrong. :),... I have like a half backup of my system... I'm goin' for it! wish me luck :-P
<enry> hi!
<jarle> Adept tells me: "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem." But I can't seem to find apt-setup on my kubuntu system?
<Jucato> !adeptfix | jarle
<ubotu> jarle: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<makallius> d
<jarle> thnx..
<makallius> #ubuntu.it
<c0nv1ct> jarle: when it says to run it in a terminal, you arent supposed to look in the menus :)
<jarle> c0nv1ct: :) apt-setup is not installed on my system...
<c0nv1ct> they may mean apt-config
<jarle> c0nv1ct: THAT I have installed...
<dromer> ok wtf, I just installed kiba-dock from this .deb and it's awefully buggie :S http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Edgy/kiba-dock_1.0-1_i386.deb
<jarle> The tip from ubotu did not solve it...
<c0nv1ct> jarle: do you get errors when doing apt-get update ?
<Jucato> jarle: you have Adept closed when you ran those commands right?
<jarle> c0nv1ct: E: Malformed line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<jarle> better have a look there...
<jarle> guess Adept has corrupted it...
<c0nv1ct> jarle: ah, your sources.list is broken, check what line 3 says
<jarle> Jucato: jepp...
<coreymon77> jarle: are you using edgy?
<coreymon77> jarle: because if you are, i can give you my sources.list, which is fully working
<jarle> coreymon77: yes, was just trying to update to the proposed kubuntu
<coreymon77> jarle: oh, yo are trying to update to edgy
<coreymon77> jarle: okay then
<coreymon77> jarle: here you go, this is my sources.list http://pastebin.ca/389816
<coreymon77> replace yours with that
<coreymon77> jarle: and then run sudo apt-get update
<omeil> Can anyone here run runescape with konqueror?
<jarle> seems to be working now after fixing a error in the sources.list
<coreymon77> jarle: what was the error?
<coreymon77> jarle: does yours have the kde 3.5.6 repos on it too?
<jarle> coreymon77: deb http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/dapper/legacy/32bit binary/
<jarle> just commented that out...
<coreymon77> jarle: umm, if you want to upgrade to edgy, all of your repos have to be edgy ones
<coreymon77> jarle: that is a dapper repo
<jarle> coreymon77: only edgy left now...
<coreymon77> jarle: can you put your sources.list on pastebin, just to make sure you have everything you should have
<PoSHi> hi people
<coreymon77> PoSHi: hi
<PoSHi> hi coreymon
<gnomefreak> dromer: its a known upstream issue i will rebuild as soon as i hear back about the bugs
<PoSHi> i'm from the live cd, amazing, one cd, and after 4 minutes, i'm chatting here
<jarle> coreymon77: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10487/
<coreymon77> PoSHi: i know, incredible aint it?
<Daisuke_Ido> certainly something that OTHER os doesn't have - a nice little try before you commit to something :)
<coreymon77> jarle: okay, i have a few things to update for your sources.list
<PoSHi> anyone knows how can i try xgl, not... aiglx? whit kubuntu?
<jarle> coreymon77: I'm good to go to do the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade?
<coreymon77> jarle: wait a sec
<coreymon77> jarle: first, you need to change a few things
<jarle> console: oki...
<jarle> coreymon77: oki :)
<dromer> gnomefreak: ok, letme give you a screenshot of what I have atm
<coreymon77> jarle: for one thing, the kde repo at the top of your list
<coreymon77> jarle: change it from 355 to 356
<gnomefreak> dromer: k
<php-freak> any one know of palces where I can support open source software, and they show my link on there site showing my company supported them?
<jarle> coreymon77: done..
<Daisuke_Ido> using the live cd, i don't know exactly how you'd go about trying beryl/compiz, or even if you can, since it requires direct rendering, something that i believe only the binary drivers provide.  i could be wrong
<manchicken> php-freak: http://fsf.org has some sponsorship stuff.
<php-freak> cool
<coreymon77> jarle: next, enable the security universe repos at the bottom
<PoSHi> yes... but i ve understand that... whit aigl you can emulate that
<coreymon77> jarle: not really sure why they would be disabled
<jarle> coreymon77: me neither (thnx for your help BTW...
<coreymon77> jarle: now a question, do you want the backports repos enabled?
<Daisuke_Ido> i hadn't heard that
<dromer> gnomefreak, this is what it looks like now http://alic.zapto.org/~dreamer/kiba-dock.png
<coreymon77> jarle: because if you do, enable them, but if you dont want to you dont have to
<jarle> coreymon77: which applications would that include?
<coreymon77> jarle: and for the sercurity universe, did you enable both the deb and deb-src repos
<jarle> coreymon77: I did..
<gnomefreak> dromer: does it do that everytime you use it?
<dromer> yes
<dromer> I followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645&page=1
<gnomefreak> dromer: ok will look into it when i get home mondayish
<coreymon77> jarle: its more like newer but possibly a little buggy versions of programs
<coreymon77> jarle: its safe though
<coreymon77> jarle: what every you want
<gnomefreak> dromer: you built it from cvs?
<dromer> oh wait, no
<dromer> I did do the remove and install from the guide though
<gnomefreak> or from my site?
<coreymon77> jarle: now, after enabling any repos you want to, save your sources.list file and run sudo apt-get update
<coreymon77> jarle: then you are good to go
<dromer> but then I had tu use the .deb on your site
<dromer> I tried the .deb before the updates first and it didn't work either then
<gnomefreak> dromer: edgy?
<dromer> yes
<dromer> just upgraded last night :)
<dromer> trying beryl and now kiba
<gnomefreak> dromer: did you try it before the beryl updates?
<dromer> no
<gnomefreak> it was working fine here i havent checked in a week or so
<dromer> just thought of it now
<dromer> hm ok
<jarle> coreymon77: Thnx for your help, seems to be working fine, gotta finish the update later tonight..
<coreymon77> jarle: great
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling that the updates from beryl did something and maybe a quick rebuild will help but i will find out
<coreymon77> jarle: so everythings good now?
<dromer> gnomefreak: hope it works out, I'd like something nice to go with my kde beryl ;)
<coreymon77> jarle: well, i have to go
<coreymon77> jarle: hope you like edgy :D
<gnomefreak> dromer: i will have pricechild update the sticky when im done with it
<dromer> thnx
<acetoxy> How long does it usually take for packages to be updated to new versions of software?
<acetoxy> Ruby 1.8.6 was released this monday. :)
<c0nv1ct> acetoxy: compile it from source :)
<acetoxy> I feel more comfortable installing it as an Ubuntu-package. :)
<smurphy_> OK - had to compile the svn-version of the madwifi drives for kernel 2.6.20.3 ... *grumbl*
<wouterh> acetoxy: since the version freeze for feisty is already passed, i guess the new ruby version will not be available before the ubuntu release after feisty
<acetoxy> wouterh: Hm, :/
<BluesKaj> I wonder why X won't accept my monitor's native resolution 1280x960...it's permanently commented out in /etc/X11/xorg.conf...yet the option is there in xorg.conf xserver-xorg ...any ideas?
<wouterh> acetoxy: maybe it will be available in feisty-backports earlier ...
<acetoxy> I hope so. :)
<omeil> can any kubuntu people here run runescape on konqueror?
<Knightlust> omeil: im running runescape on Firefox
* Jucato runs+escapes from firefox....
<Knightlust> haven't tried it out on Konqueror though
<Jucato> :D
<Knightlust> coz i really love firefox
<Knightlust> runs+escapes
<Knightlust> hehe
<omeil> lol
<Jucato> :D
<omeil> its just that i noticed there is only a Java runescape client for linux so i though i should write one in VB for Unix systems but...konqueror is my only usable web browser and im having a hard time running java in it
<omeil> Knightlust: can u try runescape in konqueror?
<iarwain> hi there, does anyone know where i can learn some C ?
<iarwain> or what programs i need?
<Knightlust> omeil: i'll try it out later. im on my herd5 partition and will take me about 20mins to install java
<waylandbill> Jucato: if (runs&&escapes) { firefox(); }
<omeil> ah ok :D
<Knightlust> ill try it out right after i boot back to my main partition with java
<Knightlust> wait, i'll try it out now.. but let me first download Java ok?
<Jucato> waylandbill: actually: if (firefox()) runs_and_escapes();
<waylandbill> :)
<iarwain> hi there, does anyone know where i can learn some C ? Or what programs i need?
<Jucato> iarwain: #ubuntu-programming or ##c
<iarwain> jucato, thanks!
<waylandbill> omeil: i've used runescape on konq in the past, but I think one java I used worked and the other didn't.
<waylandbill> there's an #ubuntu-programming? hmm.
<omeil> waylandbill: seems like konq is fussy
<Jucato> waylandbill: new one
<esaym> in amarok, what is the difference between "sync to media device" and "transfer to media device"
<c0nv1ct> well, sync would syncronize, and transfer would transfer only
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> kiba looks nice, but seems such a hassle, especially with kde
<esaym> c0nv1ct:  errm I still don't get it
<c0nv1ct> i found kiba to be annoying
<omeil> can't seem to get runescape working on my client :(
* Jucato only likes the Kiba from Naruto...
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: funny, because the physics engine underlying kiba is akamaru :D
<Jucato> I know :)
<c0nv1ct> esaym: to syncronize would only transfer what is missing on the device, compared to what is currently selected
<Jucato> I mean, pretty obvious where he got the name from :D
<c0nv1ct> esaym: to transfer, would just transfer everything
<Jucato> but as I'm not a fan of docks...
<Daisuke_Ido> a little obvious, yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> i *like* docks.  i just don't like that one
<esaym> well actually, I made a playlist in amarok, the files in the playlist already on the media device.  I just want to add the playlist to the media device (ipod)
<Daisuke_Ido> even with beryl, it's TOO much.
<esaym> Oh so it looks like sync would do the trick?
<LL_Hakaisou> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<funpop> can k3b burn with several recorders at the same time ?
<esaym> ah sync got it.  Thank you c0nv1ct
<Jucato> omeil: have you installed sun-java6-bin? (that's the one Konqueror uses, not the -plugin)
<omeil> that i haven't
<omeil> Jucato: u have konq with java6?
<Knightlust> ayt, probably thats the reason why runscape wont work in konq
<Jucato> so how do you know that konq isn't liking java at all? :D
<Jucato> yes I have. want me to test a page or something?
* Jucato doesn't know runescape
<omeil> na i need to send u a client over :) and see if it works through it
<LL_Hakaisou> does anyone what progress has been made (if any) for an open source driver for the X1800?
<LL_Hakaisou> video card i mean
<Knightlust> what the! i cant install java on my herd5
* Knightlust checks on his sources.list
<LL_Hakaisou> wtf... i got no sound!
<LL_Hakaisou> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_al_> hello
<Vajk> hi all
<Vajk> is there any shortcut for changing the keyboard layout (languages) ?
<Jucato> Vajk: you can set it up yourself in System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<dromer> mm, I just got a message from firefox to update the dutch dictionary, but it says it's not compatible with 2.0.0.2. and it will only take 2.0.0.* to 3.0a1
<dromer> is it the added . in 2.0.0.2. Z
<dromer> ?
<compilerwriter> I am running my kubuntu box via XDCMP from my windows box.  I think I should be able to do that from more than one computer at a time, but I am not sure.  Can I get away with it provided I have the memory and cpu power?
<Vajk> I had a small icon on my bar, somehow I made it dissappear, I may have delete the keyboard languages too, can you pls tell me how to add a new language fo the keyboard
<Jucato> Vajk: what was that small icon for? and to add a new language: System Settings -> Regional and Language -> Keyboard Layouts
<omeil> http://files-upload.com/131473/UnixScape.tar.bz2.html can someone test if tha tworks only 5 kb :D
<Vajk> for the keyboard layout change (country flag)
<Jucato> Vajk: that disappears if you only have one keyboard layout setup
<james__> question: I'm trying to install Beryl. When I ran the command to shut down the X server it shut down I think, but I was left with nothing...not even a functioning command prompt
<james__> I could shoot commands at it, but it didn't do anything
<chino> does the live cd have x11vnc installed ?
<Jucato> james__: did you try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 again to return you to the command prompt?
<compilerwriter> james__ I am told that beryl is not yet ready for the inexperienced.  Have you tried rebooting?
<compilerwriter> We have a Harry Potter fan in the house.
<omeil> i usually Ctrl+Alt+F1 then sudo reboot if that hapens
<james__> I didn't try rebooting or hitting ctr+alt F1...and yeah I'm pretty inexperienced..so I might just leave it alone
<james__> whats something to try out to help me get used to/learn linux
<|TheSpun|> hey all, hoping someone might be able to shed some light on my problems :) finally managed to get the live cd to boot by adding pnpbios=off acpi=force to the bootcommand, installed, and now back to getting a kernel panic error
<Jucato> !beryl | james__
<ubotu> james__: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jose__> alguien que me pase a un enlace del chat en espaol
<omeil> james__: hows your gaming?
<compilerwriter> Jucato thanks for further explaining my suggestion.
<james__> gaming?
<jose__> espaol
<Jucato> !es | jose__
<ubotu> jose__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jhutchins> james__: http://tldp.org
<omeil> james__: hmm you must be a different james :) i talked to the james that liked the GG client? is that you?
<Tigerman> this might be a silly question, but here goes.. I have been running RedHat with Kerio Mailserver.. Is there anything similar to kerio that run on kubuntu? (Preferrably free, of course)
<james__> nope
<james__> GG?
<test_> dose any one eles have probls with wine on ubuntu 64?
<jhutchins> Tigerman: Never heard of kerio, I'm familiar with postfix and sendmail.
<omeil> james__: some gaming client :)
<james__> ah
<c0nv1ct> test_: i was able to get some things to work in wine with 64bit
<compilerwriter> Hey Jucato I should be able to xdcmp more than one xsession at a time should I not?
<test_> i tryed to install it but i haveing probs. but im a newbe to linux so i dont know if it's me
<Jucato> compilerwriter: no clue :)
<Tigerman> jhutchins: lets just say that installing the kerio rpm removed all the manual labour of postfix/sendmail :p
<c0nv1ct> test_: if you are new to linux, i wouldnt suggest using the 64bit version, it requires a bit more work
<jhutchins> Tigerman: There are some groupware projects as well, but I'm not too familiar with them.
<Knightlust> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jhutchins> Tigerman: If there's an rpm available there should be a deb, or at the very least you could use alien to install it.
<compilerwriter> ok.  Guess I will just give it a shotl.
<test_> well i was able to install it fine. just cant get wine to work.
<compilerwriter> s/shtol/shot
<c0nv1ct> test_: installing isnt hard, its getting some things to work is that hard part
<|TheSpun|> i'm pretty sure my problem is with my new msi mobo
<test_> is suse better
<test_> or gentoo?
<Tigerman> jhutchins: mkay.. But I think kerio got greedy and want money for it as well now.. (or did I even buy a license??)
<c0nv1ct> test_: 64bit is 64bit, i dont think a different distro will make things any different
<jhutchins> Interesting, the only versions of RedHat they support are obsolete and unsupported.
<c0nv1ct> test_: unless you really need to run a 64bit OS, i sugguest you use 32bit to make your experience much less frustrating
<jhutchins> ... for Fedora anyway.
<jhutchins> Tigerman: If they've licensed an Outlook/Exchange connector they'll have to charge money for it.
<MarcC_> how do I suppress the splash screen on boot so I can see console messages? is there a key to press that does this?
<|TheSpun|> anybody able to offer any suggestions?
<jhutchins> Tigerman: Novell was supposedly working on an Open Groupware product - if you can put up with Novell.
<Tigerman> hmmms
<Vajk> I can't see any keyboard layouts in Configure and the keyboard model is blank
<jhutchins> Tigerman:  Zimbra, Kolab, Hula, Open Xchange and OpenGroupware,
<jhutchins> Tigerman: google open source groupware
<czester> Hello, maybe here...
<Tigerman> thanks, i will
<czester> I need ubuntu not to lock screen on resume. I'm using KDE
<czester> Is this possible?
<jhutchins> Tigerman: If you just need mail though, postfix is pretty easy, although sendmail's easy for me, add squirrelmail for web access, set up an ical server.
<c0nv1ct> czester: right click desktop, click configure desktop, select screensaver, uncheck "require password to stop"
<Tigerman> jhutchins: basically i need a working pop3/smtp mail server with as many accounts as i wish to set up :p
<czester> c0nv1ct: In KDE?
<james__> question: i'm going through the Kubuntu Guide thing and its talking about games from the Universe Repository. I enabled the repository, but it doesn't give instructions on how to install the games after that
<|TheSpun|> i've now decided i hate upgrading my hardware heh
<c0nv1ct> czester: if you are talking about locking after the screensaver, yes
<czester> c0nv1ct: After suspend
<test_> c0nv1ct: wich is the best to use 32bit to use where you can change the shell (like kde i think) eazy. im used to microsoft. and a new be in linux so i get lost eazy
<jhutchins> Tigerman: Postfix is easier to do virtual mail with, dovecot is becoming the standard pop server (it's a bitch to set up though).
<czester> c0nv1ct: I don't use screensaver.
<jhutchins> Tigerman: You should be aware of #ubuntu-server, although it's low traffic.
<c0nv1ct> test_: i dont understand what you are asking
<czester> c0nv1ct: I turn my machine to sleep. Then after resume screen is locked with password
<Tigerman> hmm.. ill try that chan too :)
<c0nv1ct> czester: i'm not sure where to set that
<test_> what type of liunx is eazys to change the shell (kde skins)  like in windows  it would be windows blinds
<czester> c0nv1ct: I've tried /etc/default/acpi-support but it doesn't give any results
<czester> # LOCK_SCREEN=true
<czester> I got this commented out but it still locks the screen
<c0nv1ct> czester: have you tried setting it to false instead of commenting it out?
<czester> c0nv1ct: Yep, still nothing
<c0nv1ct> czester: i'm not sure, i dont use the sleep/hibernate feature, and if i did, i'd want it to lock anyway :)
<grothesk> Hi!
<czester> c0nv1ct: It's like noone else uses my computer and it's faster than boot
<grothesk> Where is the alsa config file located in kubuntu?
<grothesk> I need the equivalent to suses /etc/modprobe.d/sound
<c0nv1ct> czester: i dont even turn mine off :)
<czester> c0nv1ct: I have to make it look not running ;-)
<austrojedi> is it possible to change the alignment of the close/maximize/minimize-buttons?
<space_ninja> how do I get the menu back in konversation irc client
<Jucato> austrojedi: System Settings -> Appearance -> Window Decorations -> Buttons tab (the tab at the top)
<Jucato> space_ninja: Ctrl+M
<austrojedi> jucato: thanks
<space_ninja> thanks
<Jucato> :)
<spark_> hi everyone
<heyu> list *ubuntu*
<heyu> list
<allen84us> how to set default email client at kubuntu ?
<allen84us> anyone exp this b4 ?
<allen84us> i prefer my thunderbird as my default client
<allen84us> but the kmail keep on appearing
<allen84us> how to set default email client at kubuntu ?
<_al_> someone using 64-bit kubuntu and skype?
<_eMaX_> why is it that a printer that I configure with kdeprint is not visible via lpq; or else if I have a printer that I create using kdeprint, how can I print to it from the command line equivalent to lpr -p queuename?
<dromer> how can I make beryl-manager autostart?
<fdoving> !autostart | dromer
<ubotu> dromer: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<dromer> ah, yes I found how to do it already, didn't work before (dragging from the kmune into ~/.kde/Autostart )
<steveire> I think my kde locale may be set to en_US how do I check/set it to en.GB?
<spark_> hi evryone
<spark_> hmhm anyone has a clue about how to configure alsa to send a 5.1 signal?
<bxnp> guys i have a kubuntu live cd, i want to use it and put my home dir on a usb stick is that possible
<bxnp> so that i have all my documents and settings when i boot from the kubuntu live cd
<spark_> i know (form knoppix) that it IS possible. but please don't me ask how. sry
<stdin> bxnp: do you just want a copy of your home dir, or do you want to move it?
<bxnp> stdin: i am now on a live cd, but when i reboot its forgets my settings
<bxnp> so i was wondering if i can put the home dir on my usb stick
<bxnp> this leaves allso some space in my ram
<stdin> bxnp: ahh, I think you can, let me just digg up the page for that
<bxnp> cool,
<bxnp> i need this sollution becuase my hd broke down, and it will be a week orso before i buy a new one
<TheGateKeeper> bxnp,  I would have though all you need to do is modify your fstab & make sure your usb stick is connected on boot up
<BluesKaj> bxnp, how much ram will you save
<TheGateKeeper> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bxnp> well everything that it loads in into ram for the settings
<bxnp> yes but in the fstab of the live cd home is not a different partition
<stdin> bxnp: how big is the usb drive?
<bxnp> my drive is 512
<bxnp> but i will dedicate something like 128 mb to the home dir, just enough to have my most important docs and settings
<stdin> bxnp: here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<bxnp> cool let me dive into it
<stdin> bxnp: the page talks about 6.06, but it may work on 6.10 (and newer) too
<bxnp> yes i figured that
<bxnp> thanks
<Vajk> I must have screwed really bad my keyboard language settings, when I try to add a new language on the Configuration Panel everything's blank
<Vajk> I can't see any languages as I see in the help file
<Vajk> any of you knows a solution for it ?
<LeeJunFan> Vajk: I think you can run console-setup from inside a shell to setup your languages. Otherwize maybe it's a locales issue.
<LeeJunFan> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Vajk> thanks, I'll try that
<ScribbleJ> Not sure this is the right place to ask; I installed xubuntu via debootstrap, then installed konqueror using apt, and my "tools" menu is blank.  Any idea how to fix that?
<ScribbleJ> I figure #kubuntu because it's konqueror...
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is kde desktop
<BluesKaj> ScribbleJ,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ScribbleJ> I bet that would fix it, Blues, but I was hoping for something a little more specific.
<BluesKaj> which 'tools" are you referring to ScribbleJ ?
<ScribbleJ> In Konqueror, when surfing the web, there's a "tools" menu, and under it, an option to change the browser identification.
<LeeJunFan> ScribbleJ: maybe they are part of konq-plugins ?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<ScribbleJ> LeeJunFan - I will try that package, thanks.
<LeeJunFan> ScribbleJ: yeah, that looks like the one.
<ScribbleJ> LeeJunFan, you were correct.  Thank you.
<BluesKaj> whynot just use the browser you want konq to ID as ?
<LeeJunFan> ScribbleJ: don't forget to install your language pack when installing from debootstrap so you don't get those annoying locale messages from dpkg/apt too :)
<ScribbleJ> Oh boy, tell me about it.
<ScribbleJ> I could have used that advice a month ago when I did it.
<ScribbleJ> I've been missing my tools for a while. :)
<ScribbleJ> I figured out the language one on my own though.
* BluesKaj doesn't "get it"  ??
<LeeJunFan> haha! Yeah, I do debootstrap installs a lot for our library. It's all thick client / NFS, lots of "fun" stuff to learn when doing it that way.
<ScribbleJ> Yeah... I like debootstrap -- very helpful in certain situations.  I also use it for setting up Xen VMs and creating ISO or USB installs.
<ScribbleJ> In this case though I just wanted to update to edgy without losing my dapper install.
<amaanr> how do i do a sudo command in kubuntu
<c0nv1ct> kdesu for the GUI
<ScribbleJ> Open a terminal?
<abattoir> amaanr: 'sudo command' :)
<c0nv1ct> or sudo works in a terminal
<abattoir> amaanr: same as in ubuntu(i'm presuming) for kde apps of course, 'kdesu app'
<amaanr> i tried it said invalid command
<c0nv1ct> i'm having trouble with the 'sensors' command, all i get is "General parse error" and i followed the howto to get it working :\
<abattoir> amaanr: which command are you trying to use sudo with?
<ScribbleJ> amaanr, what exactly are you trying to do?  Maybe you mistyped something?
<amaanr> sudo kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/options
<amaanr> im trying to edit that file
<abattoir> amaanr: aah, remove sudo there
<ScribbleJ> :)
<amaanr> oh ok let me try
<abattoir> amaanr: kdesu is pretty much sudo for kde apps
<c0nv1ct> yeah, kdesu does the same as sudo, you dont need to use them both
<ScribbleJ> Either kdesu or sudo, not both.
<abattoir> amaanr: just like gksudo is for gnome(i think)
<amaanr> oh i see
<amaanr> thank you it worked :)
<abattoir> :)
<jhutchins> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<jhutchins> We need an op to add the gui warning to !sudo
<stdin> jhutchins: you can add it, then it will be sent to #ubutnu-ops for review
<stdin> jhutchins: or just ask in #ubuntu-ops
<jhutchins> stdin: Thank you.
<amaanr> how do i set startup apps (beryl) on kubuntu?
<stdin> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<amaanr> how do i get to that?
<stdin> amaanr: get to what?
<amaanr> ~.kde/Autostart
<stdin> amaanr: just type "~/.kde/Autostart" in konqueror (~/ means your home directory, so the directory is .kde/Autostart in your home dir)
<amaanr> stdin, so i just copy and paste the app in that dir?
<stdin> amaanr: just make a link, right click, choose create new... -> Link to application...
<amaanr> stdin, thanks
<stdin> you're welcome
<ar> Anyone knows the entry  @ sources to install xorg-dev ?
<stdin> ar: it's in main
<ar> stdin, hmm strange i cant get it with apt.
<stdin> ar: check your sources, it's definitely in main
<ar> ok, i will do. did you know the source entry for xorg-dev - so that i can add it, if its not in the sources.list ?
<PupenoR> Hello.
<stdin> ar: it'll be something like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main" (replace xx with your country code, and replace edgy for your version if not using edgy)
<ar> ok many thanx for the help, now i got some things to search.
<frojnd> hello guys... I have problem! I have running 2 apaches, how can I only to have running one? can someone help me
<stdin> frojnd: is it apache and apache2 by any chance?
<frojnd> stdin: yes
<|waylandbill|> I've found that the init script for apache doesn't get removed.
<frojnd> couse I have installed 2 apaches, 1)xampp with wine 2)apache with apt-get install apache...
<stdin> frojnd: just remove one of them to stop that, you can just do "sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop" in the meantime (to stop apache and leave apache2)
<|TheSpun|> hey all, hoping someone might be able to shed some light on my problems :) finally managed to get the live cd to boot by adding pnpbios=off acpi=force to the bootcommand, installed, and now back to getting a kernel panic error
<stdin> |TheSpun|: are the same options in your installed /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<stdin> whois |TheSpun|
<soulrider> |TheSpun|: no idea, i never had any problems witht he live CD, i have a couple of suggestions though
<|TheSpun|> stdin: i have no clue, pretty new to linux
<soulrider> |TheSpun|: maybe you could ty installing from the alternate CD
<soulrider> |TheSpun|: youre installing right?
<soulrider> ir did you compile your own kernel ?
<|TheSpun|> tried that as well soulrider, same errror :)
<|TheSpun|> and yes i am installing
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> well what i would try
<soulrider> as horrible as it may sound
<|TheSpun|> from what i can gather it relates to the mobo
<soulrider> would be installing from windows :P
<soulrider> i see
<soulrider> but did you managed to get it installed?
<|TheSpun|> i did yeah with those options in the bootcommand line, but it won't boot now, so guessing the answer to the earlier question is they're not in the boot list
<soulrider> ahh
<soulrider> i see, so kubuntu is in your HD you just cant boot
<soulrider> its kinda easy to repair it actually i think
<|TheSpun|> yup that's where i'm at
<|TheSpun|> knoppix worked fine from the live cd, someone told me to try it last night as a test
<soulrider> ahh ok, youre using the live CD now ?
<|TheSpun|> nope this is my laptop
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> what you need to do is this
<soulrider> boot on that computer
<soulrider> and edit the grub menu to add the option that helped you boot
<soulrider> actually
<soulrider> do you get to see grub?
<|TheSpun|> yup
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> press e to edit
<soulrider> and add the option that allowed you to boot
<soulrider> and then press b to boot
<|TheSpun|> ok one sec let me reboot the desktop
<soulrider> sure
<|TheSpun|> ok hit e
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> can you edit the first line ?
<|TheSpun|> add those options to the kernel line?
<soulrider> add it at the end
<soulrider> and cross your fingers :P
<|TheSpun|> lol
<soulrider> after youre done editing
<soulrider> press enter and then b to boot
<|TheSpun|> hit boot
<|TheSpun|> woot i have splash screen :)
<soulrider> awesome!
<soulrider> if it boots, were gonna make the changes permanent
<|TheSpun|> cool. might be a stupid question, but is it worth getting updates as there's an updated kernel in the ones i'll need to download
<soulrider> sure
<soulrider> lets do this though
<stdin> yeah, the updates are worth it, most are security updates
<zeekstarr> can anyone explain how I can setup WPA-PSK on my kubuntu 6.10 laptop?
<|TheSpun|> this is a reinstall as i got a new mobo+processor last night heh
<soulrider> add that option and then update
<|TheSpun|> ok
<soulrider> because once it updates, its gonna break again
<soulrider> |TheSpun|: open a console
<|TheSpun|> k
<soulrider> now type
<soulrider> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stdin> zeekstarr: never done it myself, but look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu
<|TheSpun|> k got that
<zeekstarr> thanks stdin, looking now
<soulrider> ok, now scroll down until you find the lines
<soulrider> that allow you to boot
<soulrider> |TheSpun|: ill be back in 30 seconds, hold on
<|TheSpun|> all good
<hellcattrav> hey all
<hellcattrav> When I logged on i found the grub worked but the login, the screen didn't fit my display, I had to scroll to the edges to see all of my desktop. I have tried restarted X, that didn't work, after that I ran the X config in the command line, and then restarted, that also didn't work. At some point I also went into kmenu--> system settings--> monitor and display---> monitor 1, configure, but that again doesn't help.
<hellcattrav> Everytime i logged out to restart X or typed in thecommand line, a black screen came up with an underscore blinking in theupper left hand corner. I then turned the laptop off my holding downthe power button, this occurred each time i tried to restart X, beforeit booted into the text based format.
<hellcattrav> After doing the above, on boot once instead of the GUI, its a text based format, and I don't know:
<hellcattrav> A)what I did,
<hellcattrav> B)how I did it(holding the power button to turn it off perhaps?) and
<hellcattrav> C) what do to now.
<soulrider> |TheSpun|: did you find the lines you have to edit?
<stdin> don't forget to edit the "# kopt=..." line too
<|TheSpun|> yup i added them as well
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> save and then update
<soulrider> now, when you isntall a new kernel, it will not boot
<soulrider> you will have to use an older kernel that will boot (since you justa dded the boot options)
<|TheSpun|> so i have to boot in old one and do taht again right
<soulrider> and then edit the grub list again to add the options to the new kernel
<soulrider> yeah
<|TheSpun|> cool :)
<soulrider> you got the whole process?
<|TheSpun|> yup
<soulrider> theres allways someone here that can help you anyways
<soulrider> awesome!
<soulrider> good luck with your linux system :P
<|TheSpun|> i'm getting my head round the whole kubuntu thing now... had been using it for about a month
<|TheSpun|> but this whole issue with the new mobo completely lost me heh
<soulrider> yeah, it would make me go nuts too!
<soulrider> kubuntu is wonderful! =D
<waylandbill> not booting will make  anyone loopy
<hellcattrav> not when its text based
<soulrider> question for everyone: dont you get all excited when there are updates? :P
<soulrider> i allways do, dunno why
<|TheSpun|> yeah i really like kubuntu
<|TheSpun|> and yeah i get all excited about updates still too lol
<soulrider> lol
<|TheSpun|> i love my little icons :P
<kristjan_> excited? no, only new features get me excited
<soulrider> im gonna try the edgy -> feisty upgrade
<soulrider> wish me luck ! :P
<kristjan_> but it's only alpha
<|TheSpun|> stupid question from me time, when am i likely to see kubuntu supporting my new mobo?
<soulrider> |TheSpun|: no idea, its more of a linux kernel issue i guess rather than a kubuntu issue
<soulrider> but im just guessing
<kristjan_> e.g. I like "New Icon Launch Effect" in feisty fawn, cute
<|TheSpun|> so in theory always possible that with the kernel update i'm downloading it might be fixed?
<soulrider> woosie
<soulrider> i got disconnected
<stdin> |TheSpun|: it's not kubuntu that doesn't support your mobo, it's your mobo that doesn't suppoet linux, that is, it used non-standard interfaces and you have to add options to the kernel for it to ignore those quirks
<|TheSpun|> stdin: fair nuff, any idea why knoppix would boot ok though?
<stdin> differnet kernel versions probably
* |TheSpun| nods
<|TheSpun|> ok cool :)
<smurphy> Re
<c0nv1ct> does anyone know if i need a kernel module to get HDD S.M.A.R.T. working?
<c0nv1ct> it tells me my HDD is not capable of it, but i know for a fact it is
<stdin> c0nv1ct: maybe you need smartmontools
<stdin> !smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-6ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 620 kB
<crube> I need a little help. I need to rescale a big amount of pictures, and I need a way to do it fast and easy. Can gimp do this, or do I need another program for it?
<c0nv1ct> yeah, i installed it, didnt help any :)
<c0nv1ct> maybe i didnt setup smartmontools right
<stdin> crube: I'd use convert
<RealisticDragon> evening @:)
<stdin> crube: part of the imagemagick package
<RealisticDragon> i filled a bug against convert... i tried convert Water Wine and it didnt work :( most dissapointing
<crube> stdin:  Yeah, I've used it, but I have no idea how to use it to rescale
<SagaciousKJB> Quick queston here: Is there a GUI front-end for mkfs, or just some way in Kubuntu to format a drive?  The syntax for mkfs is driving me mad
<PupenoR> SagaciousKJB: mkfs.ext3 /dev/devicename or mkfs.reiserfs /dev/devicename (I don't know about a gui, qtparted maybe).
<SagaciousKJB> Sorry, I forgot to specify I'm trying to format something to fat32
<SagaciousKJB> mkfs -v -t fat32 /dev/sda1  (with or without blocks specified) gives me this error :mkfs.ext2: invalid blocks count - /dev/sda1
<Satandawg> watsup
<stdin> crube: have a look at "convert --help" and especially at the -scale part
<crube> Yyeah I'm on it. Thanks.
<Satandawg> hey any women want ta chat
<PupenoR> SagaciousKJB: that seems like the partition is no made or something like that. I also don't like the fact that it is invoking mkfs.ext2.
<PupenoR> SagaciousKJB: try qtparted.
<_spaz> O_o
<SagaciousKJB> Yeah, that's what I'm doing.
<_spaz> huge problems with apt-get
<BluesKaj> hmm, just installed the 2.0.0.2 vers of FF , but now links in T-bird won't launch FF .... any ideas?
<wouterh> SagaciousKJB: try apt-get install mtools and then use mformat to format in fat32
<Satandawg> hey wats goin' on?
<_spaz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10498/
<wouterh> SagaciousKJB: hmm, that seems to be for floppies only
<_spaz> i did sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_spaz> and sudo apt-get -f install
<_spaz> >_>
<frojnd> what packages do I have to isntall for php working on my apache
<stdin> frojnd: libapache2-mod-php5 maybe?
<hellcattrav> hey all is opensuse any good?
<_spaz> wrong place to ask hellcattrav
<_spaz> ;p
<_spaz> imo no
<stdin> _spaz: have you tried "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libapache2-mod-php5" ?
<_spaz> lol
<_spaz> i'm not installing apache
<_spaz> ;p
<RealisticDragon> opensuse is pretty competent - depends what you would like to do
<stdin> _spaz: past error, libgnomevfs2-common instead of apache :P
<_spaz> yes, i tried that stdin
<_spaz> >_>
<hellcattrav> yeah but if i ask in an opensuse channel about kubuntu id get the same answer
<stdin> _spaz: same error?
<_spaz> yes
<hellcattrav> oh well
<_spaz>   libgnomevfs2-common: Depends: gnome-mime-data but it is not going to be installed
<_spaz> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<_spaz> and i tried to install gnome-mime0data
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<_spaz> my adept is fine
<_spaz> but i have two libs to uninstall/reinstall that depend on each other
<_spaz> >_>
<PhilosophyNinja> so I'm reading through the Kubuntu Guide and its talking about games like Frozen Bubbles and PEnguin Racer
<PhilosophyNinja> how do I get those installed
<stdin> _spaz: what about "sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo dpkg -i $(ls /var/cache/apt/archives/|grep libgnomevfs2-commo)" ?
<PhilosophyNinja> I've activated the Universe repositories
<PhilosophyNinja> but can't figure out how to install them from there
<stdin> frozen-bubble
<stdin> it's in the repos
<stdin> just install with adept
<_spaz> hmm...
<_spaz> triyng aptitude
<_spaz> h/o
<stdin> !info frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<soulrider> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<stdin> PhilosophyNinja: planetpenguin-racer is the name of the other game
<_spaz> stdin: trying things you suggested
<mark__> How do I change the desktop fonts in KDE? Their currently black and not very visible with a wallpaper
<_spaz> gah O_o
<_spaz> didn't work
<_spaz> >_>
<stdin> mark__: System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts
<stdin> _spaz: what was the error that time?
<_spaz> same thing >_>
<_spaz> dpkg: error processing libgnomevfs2-common_2.16.1-0ubuntu7_all.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<_spaz> Errors were encountered while processing: libgnomevfs2-common_2.16.1-0ubuntu7_all.deb
<_spaz> when i did that autoclean one
<_spaz> >_<
<stdin> _spaz: ahh, that's probably mu fault then :P
<stdin> _spaz: what about "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/$(ls /var/cache/apt/archives/|grep libgnomevfs2-commo)" ?
<_spaz> mmk
<stdin> _spaz: it may work better that the one before
<_spaz> Oo
<_spaz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10502/
<enry> goodbye!
<_spaz> stdin: didn't work
<_spaz> >_>
<zorglu_> q. i run edgy and amarok keeps complaining about not be able to play mp3, any hint on a possible fix ?
<_spaz> hmm...
<stdin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_spaz> methinks i may have fixed it
<_spaz> i uncommented a repository i removed before
<_spaz> >_>
<stdin> _spaz: ahh, which one?
<_spaz> uhh...
<_spaz> h/o
<_spaz> don't remember
<_spaz> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<_spaz> i added that to get the new kernel
<stdin> _spaz: feisty?
<_spaz> no, edgy
<_spaz> but i accidentally did apt-get upgrade
<_spaz> >_>
<zorglu_> stdin: i already got libxine-extracodec installed
<_spaz> it worked fine for a while
<stdin> bad idea to add a feisty repo, on an edgy install
<_spaz> probably was
<_spaz> it was fine before though
<waylandbill> yeah. very bad idea.
<_spaz> >_>
* _spaz should have just waited for the new kernel
<waylandbill> would cause dependency issues up the wazoo!
<_spaz> should i just convert all my repos into feisy ones?
<waylandbill> I'd of rolled my own kernel before that. :-O
<_spaz> well it was a while ago
<_spaz> i had just started >_>
<_spaz> i realize now that that was dumb; that's why i commented it out
<zorglu_> q. anybody suceed to get mp3 reading from amarok on edgy ?
<RealisticDragon> yup
<zorglu_> ok so it is just me :)
<RealisticDragon> sec, trying to think back
<RealisticDragon> and this is on PPC too so it must have been easy or it wouldnt have worked ;
<RealisticDragon> ;)
<stdin> did you restart amarok after installing libxine-extracodecs ?
<zorglu_> stdin: well i got it installed already
<RealisticDragon> it was a few months ago, just checking what i actually installed
<RealisticDragon> yeah, i have libxine-extracodecs installed
<zorglu_> stdin: i mean i didnt install it today, it was install long ago, and doing apt-get install just say 'already newest'
<linxeh> is there any way to change the spacing of widgets in KDE ? eg the menus ? they look so cluttered :o
<stdin> zorglu_: have mp3s ever worked in amarok for you?
<stamen> hi
<mrbrdo> hello
<zorglu_> stdin: yes, but last time i remember was before i updated from dapper
<stamen> who can recomend me a plug-in or program which is a clock, and I can embed it when I watch movies
<stdin> linxeh: middle click & drag
<mrbrdo> is there ANY decent audio file editor for Linux? i tried just about everything and no program supports mixing two .wav files together? what the..
<stamen> I want to see what is the time when I am watching
<_spaz> hmmm
<tsdgeos> rosegarden?
<stdin> mrbrdo: audacity ?
<_spaz> how good is feisty?
<stamen> lets say that I use mplayer to watch movies
<mrbrdo> stdin: isn't that a player only?
<linxeh> stdj
<Leecher> hi. does anyone use ktorrent via ktshell ?
<stdin> mrbrdo: heh, no it's not
<_spaz> would it be a better idea just to reinstall?
<_spaz> >_>
<linxeh> stdin: over a menu item? and the spacing of all menus will then change ?
<mrbrdo> ah nvm that was audacious
<stamen> Leecher: I use ktorrent
<mrbrdo> okay i'll try it, will see soon
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with Guarddog?  Do you need to run a firewall on Linux?
<stdin> mrbrdo: as long as you move other applets out of the way
<stdin> linxeh:  as long as you move other applets out of the way
<stdin> sorry mrbrdo, wasn't for you :P
<linxeh> stdin: err, applets? I mean the application menus - eg File, Edit etc - the items on them are far too close together, and it looks tiring
<stdin> pollyo: you don'y need one with a default install, only when you are running services, like ssh, samba, etc
<stdin> linxeh: ahh, didn't get that
* _spaz updates to feisty and takes a massive gamble
<pollyo> stdin: Ok.  Thank you.
<stdin> linxeh: not sure, maybe ask in #kde
<linxeh> stdin: I guess it is likely to be a big job to change it :o
<linxeh> yeah, ok :)
<zorglu_> q. is there any kde audio player except amarok ?
<RealisticDragon> ill be installing feisty when i get my new shiney macbook pro next month :)
<RealisticDragon> zorglu_: have you tried mp3s in mplayer to check it works at all?
<stdin> !players | zorglu_
<ubotu> zorglu_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<pollyo> I was looking at Kopete and noticed that it supports many different systems is it as comlete as gaim?  I didn't see Yahoo Chat rooms in Kopete.
<zorglu_> RealisticDragon: you mean the files in themself ?
<RealisticDragon> mp3 playback
<zorglu_> hmm maybe juk
<mrbrdo> stdin: audacity doesn't detect any sound devices, how can i set it to alsa or oss or something?
<zorglu_> RealisticDragon: mplayer is able to read the mp3 i try to give to amarok, unsucessfully :)
<zorglu_> ~info juk
<zorglu_> !info juk
<ubotu> juk: music organizer and player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 764 kB, installed size 1936 kB
<stdin> mrbrdo: Ctrl-P (to open preferences)
<mrbrdo> yeah i already did that, but i couldn't find any such setting
<mrbrdo> the device dropdowns are empty and that's about it
<zorglu_> q. should i reinstall from scractch to get mp3 reading ?
<mrbrdo> stdin: and how can you mix two files together here? :S
<zorglu_> thinking about it, install from scratch doesnt provide mp3 at all :)
<zorglu_> maybe with the linspire deal...
<RealisticDragon> im sorry zorglu_, im no expert on mp3 libraries :/ but rather than doing that id suggest essentially a do-over of the mp3 installation guide (remove then reinstall everything it asks for )
<PupenoR> How do I make the md5sum of a (real) CD?
<zorglu_> RealisticDragon: the issue is more into amarok not reporting the error in my view
<stdin> mrbrdo: try "sudo modprobe snd-seq-oss snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss" then restart audacity, to mix files, just go to Project -> Import audio
<mrbrdo> FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter
<mrbrdo> same for snd_seq
<mrbrdo> i'm running a 64bit kernel
<pollyo> BBL
<stdin> mrbrdo: do you have /dev/dsp ?
<mrbrdo> yes
<mrbrdo> sound is working otherwise :)
<stdin> mrbrdo: it should work with oss then.
<stdin> mrbrdo: if you do "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" do you hear "noise" ?
<mrbrdo> but it doesn't :) and snd_oss doesn't load because of that error
<stdin> mrbrdo: Ctrl-C to stop it
<mrbrdo> stdin: no, since the device is busy
<stdin> maybe artsd is blocking it
<mrbrdo> yes, and why not?
<mrbrdo> are you suggesting i should stop all other sound when using audacity?
<stdin> mrbrdo: with oss, yes, you have to
<zorglu_> hue juk is even worst, it doesnt not say anything when it fails. not even a 'can  play file but wont give the reason' stuff like amarok :)
<mrbrdo> what about alsa-oss
<zorglu_> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zorglu_> !player
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<compilerwriter2> Jucato you in?
<zorglu_> what are the non-buggy one ?
<zorglu_> is there a list ?
<stdin> mrbrdo: never tried it, as it doesn't work with my sound card
<mrbrdo> oh ok
<mrbrdo> we'll i'm just going to reboot brb
<zorglu_> maybe it is somewhere in xine, kaffeine is bugged too :)
<RealisticDragon> sounds like a codec problem indeed
<compilerwriter2> Ok guys I need some info here.  I do the XDCP thing on one windows box via xming.  I am on another windows box and trying to use xming but the catch is that it is as 64 bit chipset.  Could that be causing a wrinkle in things?  What do I need to do to get it to work, if that is my problem?
<ubuntu_> hi
<zorglu_> RealisticDragon: the kaffeine issue is like 'when you first launch it after a boot, it will freeze for ever, but if you kill it and relaunch it, it works'
<zorglu_> RealisticDragon: i know other people got this one too, any clue on how to fix this one ?
<ubuntu_> i just wanted to install from desktop cd and did a cd check first....it seemed to give an ok for everzthing aside froma casper file szstem thingz or something alike...that gave me a mismatch
<ubuntu_> is this normal  behaviour for some reason or should i be worried?
<RealisticDragon> the cdcheck should end up with no errors at all
<ubuntu_> oh just great
<RealisticDragon> itll probably still work but if you have a spare cheap CDR around id burn another copy, sorry
<ubuntu_> so what do i do now....there shouldnt be any big issues with burning a cd
<ubuntu_> hm
<ubuntu_> i dont know what i could do differently this time
<RealisticDragon> did you check that the download was ok?
<ubuntu_> i got another cd but its of the same type
<ubuntu_> RealisticDragon: by a hashcheck you mean?
<RealisticDragon> yeah, the download should have a md5sum on the page... you can get a md5 utility for windows http://www.irnis.net/gloss/md5sum-windows.shtml here
<compilerwriter2> act 1
<ubuntu_> i never did hashchecks for anythuing to be true
<ubuntu_> jeebus...no whater which part of a pc i touch it goes wrong...even burning an install cd
<RealisticDragon> me either i have been taking chances on linux installed for 9 years and never had one fail yet even with dirt cheap CDs :) must be lucky
<ubuntu_> matter
<ubuntu_> RealisticDragon:  there you go im just cursed
<ubuntu_> computers hate me
<RealisticDragon> if you will still have a spare machine (with a CD burner!) after you install ubuntu on one then give it a go error or not i guess... if its your main machine do nothing until you have checked on the bugs :)
<ubuntu_> ok....im gonna do a hashcheck then burn at a slower speed if that doesnt fix it i cant helpi it and just have to install it and live with my curse
<RealisticDragon> good luck :) come back and tell us how it went
<ubuntu_> RealisticDragon: what do you mean with giving it a go error...sorry english is not my native language
<RealisticDragon> try it anyway, even with the problem
<RealisticDragon> unless its your only pc
<RealisticDragon> ill cross my fingers for you :)
<ubuntu_> oh got it now
<ubuntu_> right
<ubuntu_> thx for your help man
<ubuntu_> later...
<RealisticDragon> cya :)
<kgx> does anyone know how i can prevent this message: WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!. everytime it appears, i need to manually remove it from the knowns hosts file. this is for connecting to my home computer and it changes when i switch between linux and windows
<zorglu_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RealisticDragon> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kdehl> How come I can't compile a kernel with 'make menuconfig'? It misses curses.h, it says. ncurses seems to be installed, is there something else that I need?
<RealisticDragon> sounds like you need the ncurses dev package
<RealisticDragon> .h is a header file
<kdehl> Ah.
* kdehl installs
<compilerwriter2> How does one switch channels back and forth on irssi?
<RealisticDragon> ctrl-n
<RealisticDragon> and ctrl-p
<f4LUCE> ciao fabiana, italiana?
<kdehl> Yup, that was it.
<RealisticDragon> woo, i feel like a fount of all knowledge now :P thank you for asking questions i know the answer to ;)
<kdehl> Thanks, RealisticDragon.
<kdehl> Haha.
<pabst> Has anyone had any issues installing Kubuntu on a laptop using an ATI Mobility Fire GL Video Card?
<zorglu_> no only issue with mp3 reading :)
<RealisticDragon> i think the ATI driver supports it
<zorglu_> !ati | pabst
<ubotu> pabst: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zorglu_> pabst: tried this one ?
<compilerwriter2> Anyone know if xming can be made to work with 64 bit processors.
<pabst> I havent ordered the laptop yet... I just wanted to make sure prior to ordering it
<RealisticDragon> as far as i know the drivers work with sleep and so on
<zorglu_> pabst: ati support got very  bad reputation
<zorglu_> pabst: you need to know that if the 'harm isnt yet done' :)
<pabst> I thought I had heard some issues
<RealisticDragon> its generally not much fun to get it working
<pabst> cool... so no reason to avoid the ATI card, or would i be "one the safe side" by doing so? (Its a Lenovo laptop that im ordering, ThinkPad T60)
<RealisticDragon> if you dont need *fast* 3d (ie games) id take a look at intel based machine
<RealisticDragon> the GMA 950 has full support
<RealisticDragon> otherwise try http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page which is the ATI/Linux wiki
<zorglu_> i run http://tremulous.net in intel 950
<pabst> its a network admin machine... so, no reason for crazy graphics
<RealisticDragon>     *  MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (4E54)
<RealisticDragon>     * MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (5464)
<RealisticDragon>     * MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (3154)
<RealisticDragon>     * MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (564A, 564B)
<RealisticDragon>     * MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (5D49)
<RealisticDragon>     * MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 71C4)
<RealisticDragon> those all work with the proprietary driver
<jon_> how can I make irc disconnect my nickname, it says bonbonthejon is online
<RealisticDragon> well its easier not to cause yourself problems then i guess pabst :)
<pabst> exactly
<pabst> so use the intel card eh? :)
<RealisticDragon> just wait and itll cut off jon_
<pabst> i believe thats what comes standard on the Lenovo T60
<RealisticDragon> well since intel have open source drivers (and good ones) its nice to support them if theres no reason not to :)
<zorglu_> pabst: i would say it is way 'safer' to use intel :)
<pabst> coool
<pabst> appreciate the help
<RealisticDragon> np
<RealisticDragon> oh, i believe intel wireless nics have safe drivers too, depending on the model
<payam> does anybody know how i can install Gnome on KDE?
<RealisticDragon> on kubuntu payam? install ubuntu-desktop
<payam> how?
<pabst> yeah... my broadcomm installed fine on this laptop though
<RealisticDragon> with the package manager, adept
<jon_> i'm installing a command line interface, dont i just need kubuntu-desktop
<payam> whats the name of the package?
<RealisticDragon> ubuntu-desktop (or if you prefer just gnome)
<AMSmith42> Is there a defacto webmail server?
<compilerwriter2> part
<RealisticDragon> ubuntu-desktop includes more files
<payam> what shoul i write in terminal  ?
<payam> to install it automatcly
<RealisticDragon> payam: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<AMSmith42> RealisticDragon: sudo first?
<RealisticDragon> beware its quite big
<RealisticDragon> oh, indeed, sorry
<zorglu_> AHA "xine blabal.mp3" do provide info!!!
<RealisticDragon> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zorglu_> in your face, amarok!
<AMSmith42> lmao
<zorglu_> maouaoaua :)
<zorglu_> RealisticDragon: you know what was the fix to my problem ?
* zorglu_ lets a silence to bump the suspens :)
<zorglu_> RealisticDragon: it was "rm -rf .xine" :)))))))))))
<jason_> hi everyone
<bonbonthejon> how can i shrink a ntfs partition
<jason_> is it possible that I am running X in X ?
<zorglu_> bonbonthejon: there are many page for that
<mrbrdo> why am i getting this
<mrbrdo> FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter
<jhutchins> bonbonthejon: blah blah blah warnings about ntfs, probably qparted
<jason_> I tried to set up xgl a long time ago and finally gave up
<zorglu_> bonbonthejon: i dont remember how so, look at the install window32
<jason_> but there is badness in my machine now
<jhutchins> mrbrdo: Where'd you get the module?  Did you compile it yourself?
<jason_> and i am wondering how to tell if i did something like that?
<zorglu_> jason_: people developping kde4 know that well
<cecko> Hi all, how can I mount partition when it's not written in fstab? I am in a livecd with need to backup preinstalled windows
<zorglu_> jason_: xnest or close
<mrbrdo> jhutchins: no
<mrbrdo> jhutchins: i tried apt-get --reinstall everything i can think of, linux-restricted-modules and alsa-oss and alsa.. but all to no avail
<jason_> zorglu_: I dont understand... xnest == command not found
<zorglu_> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Set_up_KDE_4_for_development#Nested_KDE_4_session <- jason_
<jason_> zorglu_: ok reading thx :)
<jhutchins> mrbrdo: do a uname -r and locate snd-seq.ko, make sure you have matching version numbers.
<mrbrdo> well, it-s 2.6.17-11-generic, /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko
<mrbrdo> so it matches
<mrbrdo> i am on 64bit
<brad_> how do I reset apt?
<jason_> ok i am fairly sure that I have done that.   and for the life of me i cant remember how so i can undo it
<jhutchins> mrbrdo: Ok, just a min here...
<mrbrdo> ok thanks
<jason_> fyrmedic: grab the stock sources.lst
<jason_> and then apt-get update
<jhutchins> mrbrdo: That comes with the linux-image package (which I presume is the kernel).
<fyrmedic> jason_; isn't there a reconfigure option? like -a or something
<mrbrdo> ok i reinstalled it
<mrbrdo> same error still
<jhutchins> mrbrdo: Ok, let's see if we can get the "unknown parameter".
<jhutchins> sudo modprobe -v snd-seq
<bonbonthejon> well, shoot, in vista they make it easy to shrink their partition
<mrbrdo> jhutchins: from dmesg: [  970.164353]  snd_seq: Unknown parameter `snd-pcm-oss'
<jhutchins> AH!
<easytiger> beryl + kde: how do you show only the application windows from the current desktop in the tasklist
<mrbrdo> lol
<mrbrdo> after the line you gave me
<mrbrdo> it loads the modules
<mrbrdo> how come? :O
<cecko> Hi all, how do I mount partition? Qtparted says it there are hda1, hda2 and hda3 but "mount hda1" does not work
<jhutchins> mrbrdo: Something in your alsa.conf isn't kosher.
<mrbrdo> one more thing, how can i make audacity work with arts? it can't find my sound devices
<besonen_mobile> anyone around who's installed kubuntu on a laptop with a physical switch that turns the wireless signal off?  i'm wondering if during the installation of kubuntu if the wireless switch is 'off' is there a chance that the installer might not have detected the wireless hardware?  i'm installing onto a lenovo thinkpad t60.
<easytiger> well can the os see the card?
<ubuntu_> does kubuntu install flawless onto the new macbooks macbooks pro?
<fernando__> hi, How can I change the initial login windows???
<fernando__> it is possible on kubuntu??
<zorglu_> fernando__:  google for "kdm themes"
<zorglu_> for=around :)
<besonen_mobile> easytiger:  immediately after reboot, before turing the switch on, i checked kinfocenter and there was no entry for the card.  is there somewhere else i can check?
<fernando__> zorglu: thanks
<fernando__> :-)
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Two things, lspci, and tail -f /var/log/messages while you turn it off then back on again.
<besonen_mobile> ubuntu_:  get a lenovo thinkpad t60 if you haven't already purchased a macbook.
<zorglu_> http://aaron.instantspot.com/blog/index.cfm/2007/2/15/Easily-manage-KDM-themes-in-Kubuntu <- fernando__ even better :)
<besonen_mobile> thanks jhutchins
<bxnp> what about the thinkpad t60 besonen_mobile
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: It _should_ be detected when you turn it on, but it may not have a native driver.  Figure out what chipset it is and see !wireless to track down the drivers.
<besonen_mobile> bxnp:  t60s are the best laptops currently available imho
<jarn> What's the graphical package manger called?
<stdin> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  there's nothing that happens during the installation that is dependent on what hardware is detected since all of the drivers are in the kernel, correct?
<jarn> When I try to run adept it says that that's not a command.
<fernando__> zorglu_: jaja I found the same after you tip :-) thanks again :-)
<zorglu_> cool :)
<stdin> jarn: try adept_manager
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  thus whenever you boot kubuntu it auto-dectects the hardware and if the kernel supports it it works, correct?
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with how to limit a certain users ssh access to be a certain jailed folder?  such as locking them to /var/www/ so they can admin a website, but do nothign else
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Some stuff is extra, and if it's an unsupported chipset I don't think it will even install during installation.
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: More and more stuff is detected if it's hotplugged.
<jhutchins> As opposed to during boot.
<jhutchins> bur[n] er: chroot.
<jarn> stdin: Thanks. How do symlinks work? I'd like to set up one so I can just use adept.
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  so it's not likely that i would need to do a reinstallation.  if it's supported the support will already be present?
<bur[n] er> jhutchins, how do i do it?  I tried using scponlyc but I can't login with winscp from the client
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Correct, you may need to adjust somethings, but reinstalltion isn't needed.
<stdin> jarn: you don't have to, you can just make an alias in your ~/.bashrc file, or just use the Kmenu to open adept
<bur[n] er> jhutchins, do I keep bash as the users shell?  how do I configure ssh for chroot?
<jarn> stdin: But don't aliases only work through the command line?
<bxnp> az-new castle united 2-0 :)
<jhutchins> bur[n] er: I'm not completely sure about that, you'd want to read some of the ssh howto's somewhere like http://tldp.org.
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  does "adjust somethings" mean that these adjustments may have taken place automatically during the installation if the hardware was detected at that point?
<bur[n] er> I think this should be on the wiki :)
<stdin> jarn: why do you need to make a link, the entry in the kmenu works
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Possibly, but possibly not.
<jarn> stdin: But I don't like the kmenu. I like to run things with alt+F2 when I need them, it's much quicker.
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Many wireless cards are not natively supported and need manual configuration.
<Danker> On witch day is going Kubuntu to be released?
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  thanks, i'll wipe the partitions and re-install just to be sure.  it only took about 20 minutes.
<jhutchins> bur[n] er: You also might be able to do it with either standard unix permissions (make user part of group apache), or set up an ACL system.
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Really, that would be a waste of time.
<bur[n] er> jhutchins, if i make them www-data, is that good?
* bur[n] er just plays around ;)  thanks for the tips
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  understood.  except that i don't want to have to figure out what might be "missing".
<stdin> jarn: you can set a shortcit to launch it too, or put a script in ~/bin/, but If you want to make a symlink "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/adept_manager /usr/bin/adept"
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Determine the chipset, find out what driver it needs, follow the wiki.
<jarn> stdin: Thanks.
<fernando__> zorglu_: I installed but I can found this "Control Center menu" the website point.. do you know where is that?
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: If it doesn't work when you turn it on, chances are that re-installing isn't going to do any good, and you're still going to have to determine the chipset and set up the card.
<fernando__> zorglu_: I can't..
<zorglu_> fernando__: it is likely 'kcontrol'. try "kcontrol" in a terminal
<fernando__> zorglu_: thanks again :-)
<zorglu_> :)
<jhutchins> !de > fernando__
<fyrmedic> anyone know a good link with instructions for installing and configuring fglrx
<jhutchins> fernando__: You'll probably want to do kdesu kcontrol, which you can do from Alt-F2.
<jhutchins> !beryl | fyrmedic
<ubotu> fyrmedic: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jhutchins> !compiz | fyrmedic
<ubotu> fyrmedic: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fyrmedic> jhutchins: thanks but none of them are going to work until I get fglrx installed and running right.
<zorglu_> :)
<zorglu_> there is a page for that
<zorglu_> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zorglu_> bla :)
<Smorg> ello
<jhutchins> fyrmedic: I think it's in the compiz stuff, and probably the beryl stuff too.
<Smorg> anyone around here have experience with the linuxant modem drivers, or knows of any equivilant?
<jhutchins> Since they both rely on it, and are about the only things that use it.
<ubuntu> hi guys, i cant access my linux on laptiop, i boot from a live cd and cant mount, help apeciated
<Smorg> got enough ram?
<fyrmedic> jhutchins; thanks
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  i understand that a re-install is unlikely to improve the situation in terms of the hardware being usable.  btw, i turned the switch on and it appears to be detected.  but even though it's detected i re-install makes sense to me.  why?  because i don't know squat about the kubuntu installation process.  and i really want to have a "pristine" installation.  for all i know kubuntu adds some extra wireless options to the
<besonen_mobile>  K menu if it detects a wireless card *during* the installation.  does it make sense now why i want to re-install?
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Nope.
<Smorg> nobody uses modems here? ^^
<jhutchins> 99% of the install has nothing to do with the wireless stuff, and you can install all you need by hand.
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  :-)
<jhutchins> Smorg: Not softmodems.
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: do apt-cache search wireless and see what you have to choose from.
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Linux is meant to be modified and reconfigured without having to be reinstalled.
<jhutchins> _especialy_ the networking.
<slyfox> how do I force remove direcotry with a command even if it is not empty ?
<jhutchins> slyfox: rm -r
<neoncode> Does anyone remember that GLScube program that was in devlopment a while back?
<darkserver3> konban wa!!!
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  by writing that "99% of the install has nothing to do with the wireless stuff" you demonstrate that you know way more about the kubuntu installation process than me.  thus reason for *me* to reinstall.  because i don't know what i'm doing.  enough of this ramble.  thank you for you help.  really.
<slyfox> jhutchins: sudo rmdir -r /home/slyfox/.beryl/   ?
<darkserver3> do you remember the repository of the new beryl if this really exists???
<jhutchins> slyfox: rm -r .beryl
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  i understand linux is meant to be re-configurable and modified on-the-fly.
<jhutchins> slyfox: or rm -rf .beryl - be very careful with f.
<besonen_mobile> i'm not a dummy.
<darkserver3> stay calm
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: You will learn a lot more about the installation process by installing stuff yourself than by just letting the installation run again.
<besonen_mobile> understood
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: It's easy, it works well, if something's missing you just add it.
<slyfox> jhutchins: what does r and f mean ?
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: The main installer is not meant to be a reconfiguration tool.
<jhutchins> slyfox: r means recursive, f means force.
<jhutchins> rm -rf / will fubar your system.
<slyfox> jhutchins: recursive means anything inside the folder ?
<jhutchins> Yes, and is required for folders.
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  if you could tell me definitively how the kubuntu installation differs depending on whether or not a wireless device is detected then i would have no problem making those changes and skipping the re-install.
<jhutchins> Sure.
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: I'm checking some things because ubuntu is not my primary system...
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: It probably didn't install kwifimanager
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: or wlassistant.
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Other than that it's just a matter of finding which set of drivers you need, and like I said the installer might not haev done that anyway.
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: So, shall we determine what card you have?
<besonen_mobile> ok
<jhutchins> turn it off; open a console.
<besonen_mobile> booting
<jhutchins> Ah.
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  what is your primary os?
<jhutchins> Mandriva.
<besonen_mobile> booting almost complete
<besonen_mobile> how long have you used Mandriva?
<jhutchins> RedHat and SuSE too, so I'm from the SysV/RPM universe.
<besonen_mobile> 3, 4, 5 years?
<jhutchins> been running servers since RH2.1, ~1996.  Switched to a Linux desktop about four years ago.
<besonen_mobile> ok, i have a console
<jhutchins> Has the HD light stopped flashing?
<besonen_mobile> yup
<jhutchins> turn the card on, see if the HD does anything.
<besonen_mobile> have you ever touch solaris?
<jhutchins> when it's through, type dmesg<enter>
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Nope.
<besonen_mobile> i booted with the card turned on.
<darkserver3> where i can find info about how to conect via wireless my two laptops...
<jhutchins> A little HP/IBM unix.
<jhutchins> !wireless | darkserver3
<ubotu> darkserver3: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<darkserver3> yeah!!
<darkserver3> ok
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  wireless options show up in the knetworkmanager.
<darkserver3> it's because i have solaris 10 in on of then...  and in this is the other man...
<darkserver3> knetworkmanager.
<darkserver3> ok
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Great!  That means your card is enabled!  Do you need further help?
<darkserver3> thanks... now i gonna take my time to read...
<darkserver3> do you know about arris touchestone cablemodem
<darkserver3> ??
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  how do we determine the chipset?
<jhutchins> lspci (in console)
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  what brings you over to kubuntu if you're happy with Mandriva?
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  chipset is by Atheros, an AR5212
<jhutchins> I want to learn about how debian-based distros do things; I'm not happy with any of the current rpm-based offerings for servers, and debian seems to be the preferred flavor for servers.
<house> hi
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Ok, you should have all the drivers you need.
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  have you ever heard of ZFS?
<d_ed> or "Time Machine" if you want to give ZFS a fancy animation too :-D
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  does Atheros have good linux support?
<jhutchins> sudo apt-get install kwifimanager
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Yes.
<ZmAY> hello, need some help
<d_ed> besonen_mobile: it depends on the chip
<d_ed> some work perfectly with mad-wifi
<jhutchins> d_ed: True, there aer a few that claim to be atheros and aren't too.
<d_ed> (included in ubuntu) others don't at all. and you're left with ndiswrapper
<besonen_mobile> ZmAY:  just say what you need.
<jhutchins> d_ed: Have you done atheros in kubuntu?
<ZmAY> i cant access to the net, error is: No DHCPOFFERS recived
<ian6> I'm trying to setup knetworkmanager to work with a vpn on Feisty, but it can't find nm-vpn-properties. I'm not sure which package that's in, does anyone have any advice?
<d_ed> jhutchins:  I know mine doesn't
<d_ed> but the previous model of my laptop works out the box
<ZmAY> i did not change anything
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  did you seem my ZFS question?
<d_ed> jhutchins: I'm left with ndiswrapper, but ndiswrapper is causing me a kernel freeze
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: I'm not really familiar with it.
<bxnp> d_ed: dont load the module during boot
<bxnp> ndiswrapper
<bxnp> or dont you experience the problem during boot d_ed
<d_ed> anyway, reason I'm here is I'm being a 'tard. GCC isn't defaulting to include "/usr/include" when runnign standalone
<d_ed> it's off in boot
<ZmAY> any suggestions what to do?
<d_ed> it asplodes on Modprobe..I'll sort that one out myself, I'll just boot up a shiny compiled version with ndis built in . I logged in to talk about my GCC issue
<jhutchins> ZmAY: What's your DHCP server?
<ZmAY> u mean that 2 servers from my ISP?
<fernando> I have lost on my kde sesion many icon for all my programs, for example after I select a program, normally close to the mouse cursor a small icon of the program selected move, but now I always get the same small cube
<d_ed> I currently have to run GCC -I /usr/include   and I'm sure that's not normal behaviour.
<d_ed> fernando: do you have the icons in your "start menu"?
<fernando> yes
<ZmAY> it worked fine til today, and i didnt change anything
<jhutchins> ZmAY: Restart your networking.
<ZmAY> how
<fernando> but for example konqueror has lost its icon on the bar
<d_ed> fernando: and you've tried logging out and coming back in again?
<fernando> also kopete
<fernando> yes, I did it
<jhutchins> ZmAY: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<d_ed> ok, seems to have lost the tiny icons...
<d_ed> sec
<besonen_mobile> jhutchins:  check out ZFS, it looks very promising.  i'd like to see something similar be available for lunix in the near future but that seems unlikely.  thanks again for your help.  gotta run.
<fernando> d_ed: sec = shoud I wait??
<jhutchins> besonen_mobile: Good luck!
<d_ed> fernando: have you changed icon sets recently?
<ZmAY> jhutchins: doesent work
<d_ed> foreach app you get two icons a 32x32 and 16x16 you seem to have lost the smaller ones
<jhutchins> ZmAY: How are you connected?
<ZmAY> jhutchins: send_packet: network is unreachable
<fernando> but how??? i did anythink to lose them
<ZmAY> what do u mean, with cable:)
<d_ed> fernando: okies. try going to settings:/LookNFeel in konqueror
<jhutchins> cable modem?
<ZmAY> vdsl
<d_ed> then click icons. then click "Defaults"
<d_ed> setting things to defaults fixes most things
<jhutchins> ZmAY: pppoe or direct ethernet?  Do you have to log in?
<ZmAY>  direct
<jhutchins> Reset the cable modem.
<ZmAY> ok, let me try.. brb
<fernando> d_ed: I can see settings on konqueror but that is that of LookNFeel
<fernando> but what is that of LookNfeel
<d_ed> ok...open up control panel
<d_ed> and select appearance
<d_ed> it's the same thing
<fernando> yes.. I dont have icons
<d_ed> oh
<darkserver3> hey gente... sayonara...
<d_ed> are you sure...do a search in control panel
<darkserver3> be happy!!!
<darkserver3> bye bye!!!
<fernando> what should I search??? or it doest matter?
<fernando> if I search  "font", then I can see the small icon "font"
<ZmAY> same shit
<ZmAY> jhutchins: didnt help
<fernando> the small icons are there, because if a search now for "slash" then I can see the small icon
<jhutchins> ZmAY: How are you on IRC?
<slyfox> Is there a program or a way to see which mouse button is mapped how? I need to know which mouse buttons are my mouse buttons, if you knwo what I mean.
<ZmAY> have laptop with win on it
<fernando> d_ed: the small icons are there, because if a search now for "slash" then I can see the small icon
<ZmAY> beside pc
<ZmAY> "no working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<ZmAY> no DHCPOFFERS recived
<jhutchins> ZmAY: have you had both on at the same time before?
<ZmAY> yes
<jhutchins> How may IP's does your ISP allow?
<ZmAY> 2
<seckshooal> Hei.
<jhutchins> You understand what the error messages are telling you?
<compilerwriter> !floppy disk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floppy disk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seckshooal> Problem: I have mp3 codecs installed, but when I go to burn an audio cd using k3b I get this message. "Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:"
<ZmAY> tell me, i understand it in this way that there is no dhcp that can be reached
<fernando> d_ed: I fix the problem.. so don't worry about it
<zaden> Hey room
<compilerwriter> How does one go about mounting a floppy disk?
<jhutchins> !floppy | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<fernando> d_ed: thanks :-)
<zaden> Question, When i try to install  kubuntu cd it says i can not create partions because im not root
<d_ed> I'll take that as me fixing it 'coz I'm a genius
<jhutchins> ZmAY: Yeah, so there's a good chance it's a problem with your ISP.
<zaden> how do i become root and whats the password for root
<zaden> i tryed su root
<zaden> but i need a password
<jhutchins> ZmAY: Have you reset the network since restarting the modem?
<ZmAY> so i should call them and ask what
<ZmAY> not yet, wait
<jhutchins> !sudo | zaden
<ubotu> zaden: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | zaden
<ubotu> zaden: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<fernando> ????
<zaden> so !kdesu zaden?
<ZmAY> its the same
<honestlyenough> Hello.
<jhutchins> zaden: You should read the link above, you do kdesu <application>.
<honestlyenough> I've got a really FUBAR'd machine. The CMOS battery, I suspect doesn't function. However, if the CMOS battery doesn't work, is that in any way a cause for this sort of behavior?: http://phpfi.com/215957
<honestlyenough> It runs Kubuntu 6.10.
<waylandbill> zaden: sudo passwd root  (but you don't normally want to do that)
<fernando> how can I change the background of the initial windows on kubuntu??? where is the file with the blue background?
<jhutchins> ZmAY: Yeah, I'd check with them.  The only other way would be to reset your windows box, and you might totally loose connectivity then.
<waylandbill> zaden: read the sudo link
<jhutchins> ZmAY: You may need to avoid mentioning that you're running linux.  Pretent it's a mac or something.
<ZmAY> i know that
<ZmAY> :9
<ZmAY> :)
<jhutchins> honestlyenough: That's a wierd one!
<ZmAY> but the problem is that net is running smooth here on windows, and the will say it works fine
<jhutchins> honestlyenough: Is it possible ntp is getting bad data?
<honestlyenough> jhutchins: Indeed.
<zaden> ok thanks
<jhutchins> ZmAY: Possibly.  Like I said, resetting the windows box might tell you, but you could loose your connection.
<zaden> let me se if it works
<honestlyenough> jhutchins: No, ntp is not being called intentionally.
<ZmAY> ok, let me try:)
<ZmAY> brb
<jhutchins> honestlyenough: I've never seen a clock do that, it's possible that the clock's fried.
<honestlyenough> jhutchins: The clock can't be fried... I'm guessing it's a battery (because that actually makes sense) but then that leads me to wonder, how else can I keep the box from doing this?
<jhutchins> Run ntp.
<jhutchins> honestlyenough: The clock could be fried - anything can fail.  Has this persisted through a reboot?
<bomber> hello
<ZmAY> i restarted, same as before
<bomber> im running the edgy live cd and want to be able to mount my windows partition read write so i can copy files and im not having any luck
<jhutchins> bomber: vfat or ntfs?
<honestlyenough> jhutchins: Yes, forever.
<honestlyenough> jhutchins: I'm not running ntp to isolate the problem.
<bomber> ntfs
<jhutchins> !ntfs | bomber
<ubotu> bomber: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bomber> thanks
<jhutchins> honestlyenough: ntp's the only thing I know of that will adjust the clock skew.  I'd definitely boot to a live CD or some other OS and see if it was a problem there too.
<jhutchins> honestlyenough: You may be looking for nosmoke.exe.
<jhutchins> (Software solution to a hardware problem.)
<zaden> alrightty
<honestlyenough> jhutchins: nosmoke.*exe*?
<jhutchins> honestlyenough: Trying to fix something with software that can only be fixed at the hardware level.
<zaden> can you link me to sudo and kdesu again please
<honestlyenough> jhutchins: But .exe?
<compilerwriter> Ok I made the change in /etc/fstab now how do I access my floppy drive
<compilerwriter> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jhutchins> honestlyenough: Old tech support story about a user who was convinced there was a way to stop the smoke.  Tech ended up telling her to take it back to the store because they needed to install nosmoke.exe since it was missing, assumed that the store would deal with the smoke problem once it got there.
<compilerwriter> ls
<michelangelo> ciao a tutti
<michelangelo> c' nessuno?
<zaden> how do i use sudo and kdesu
<LjL> !sudo > zaden    (zaden, see the private message from Ubotu)
<compilerwriter> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<compilerwriter> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<compilerwriter> I have a windows diskette that I need to read how do I mount it?
<Ashex|Work> compilerwriter, floppy?
<Ashex|Work> compilerwriter, if it's a floppy disk, just insert it and a media detected dialoge box should appear
<acemo> anyone here can help me with my bluetooth headset?
<bomber> how can i copy the whole drive with cp ? including hidden files and sub direectorys?
<compilerwriter> Ashex|work no media detected dialogue box.
<Ashex|Work> compilerwriter, in that case
<Ashex|Work> sudo fdisk -l
<Ashex|Work> that will list disk volumes by disk
<Ashex|Work> floppy will be in there
<Ashex|Work> then do a pmount /dev/foo
<compilerwriter> Ashex|work no floppy there.
<Ashex|Work> compilerwriter, then either the floppy drive isn't connected, or it is not being detected at all
<Ashex|Work> is this on a desktop or laptop?
<compilerwriter> It is a desktop
<compilerwriter> The floppy drive is connected as far as I can tell.  I used it in windows.
<compilerwriter> I mean I used it when my machine was windows.
<Ashex|Work> gotcha
<Ashex|Work> hmm, did you look for a 1.4MB volume in the output from fdisk -l?
<gravygoat> Just looking at the channel topic - Adept is telling me there is a new version of Kubuntu and asking do I want to upgrade, is this actually Feisty or just another test release?
<SolidSource> I'm still astonished that someone still uses a floppy
<Ashex|Work> gravygoat, I'm pretty sure it's a test release
<compilerwriter> Where di I paste again.
<gravygoat> Ashex|Work: Thank you
<Ashex|Work> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Ashex|Work> gravygoat, no problem :)
<compilerwriter> Ashex|Work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10525/
<zaden> im having trouble with sudo and making a user to install kubuntu
<zaden> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo -i -u zaden
<zaden> sudo: no passwd entry for zaden!
<zaden> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo -i -u zaden 1
<zaden> sudo: no passwd entry for zaden!
<compilerwriter> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<compilerwriter> !paste | zaden
<ubotu> zaden: please see above
<stdin> zaden: you need to assign a password for the user first "sudo passwd zaden"
<Ashex|Work> compilerwriter, Iooking
<Ashex|Work> looking*
<alumno> HOLA
<alumno> HELLO
<zaden> then it says im an unknown user
<compilerwriter> I can't remember what I had to do the last time 3 months ago I had to do this.
<compilerwriter> I don't use floppys much, but this floppy has my resume on it.
<alumno> SPANISH
<stdin> zaden: why do you need to make a new user?
<compilerwriter> !es | alumno
<Ashex|Work> compilerwriter, that is indeed odd, it doesn't detect it at all
<ubotu> alumno: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zaden> well
<zaden> i just want to install kubutu
<zaden> since it will not let me use root
<zaden> i never used this i used to gentoo
<stdin> zaden: don't you see the "install" icon on the desktop ?
<zaden> yes
<zaden> but
<acemo> im trying to connect to my bluetooth headset. when i run sudo btsco -v xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, i get the error "Can't connect RFCOMM channel: Connection refused"
<Mena> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<zaden> it will not creat partions
<zaden> because i do not have root or some bs
<compilerwriter> Ashex|Work do you think I may have accidently disconnected it when I vaccumed it out?
<acemo> i think this is because i need to fill in the pin code, but i cant seem to figure out how..
<stdin> zaden: huh, what errors do you get?
<Ashex|Work> compilerwriter, it is possibly
<Ashex|Work> that would make the most sense to me
<Ashex|Work> I'm fairly confident that linux has figured out floppy disk drivers
<compilerwriter> I'll shutdown, open it up and look.
<Ashex|Work> alright
<compilerwriter> thanx.
<Ashex|Work> let me know what you find
<Ashex|Work> no problem :)
<compilerwriter> will do.
<zaden> it says
<zaden> device not found, YOur many not using root user
<Nacht__> does kubuntu have anything like a system restore or backup utility
<zaden> in the deskspace section
<stdin> !backup | Nacht__
<ubotu> Nacht__: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<stdin> zaden: try partitioning your dis first then, "kdesu qtparted" (GUI) or "sudo parted" (CLI), you can use fdisk too
<revolution27> Hey.. any ideas why i can't conect to my wireless connection on this new install (never tried wifi before)
<revolution27> the connection has no password
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nacht__> thanx
<zaden> lol
<Nacht__> JUST WHAT I NEEDED
<c0nv1ct> is it ok that linux uses up almost all of my RAM?
<c0nv1ct> it just feels weird having 50mb of free RAM
<zaden> brb
<stdin> c0nv1ct: yeah, it's normal
<stdin> !ram | c0nv1ct
<ubotu> c0nv1ct: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<c0nv1ct> i figured it uses some sort of management superior to windows :)
<c0nv1ct> its always been that way, i just never took the time to understand why :)
<stdin> c0nv1ct: it's used as a cache for files, so the disk doesn't need to be read as much
<Alonea> I am trying to get the binary driver thing for my video card. it installed ok, but I am still getting mesa. When I do sudo modprobe fglrx, it says : Not loading fglrx module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<c0nv1ct> stdin: explains why it just shot up after i started copying a large amount of files
<stdin> Alonea: did you change the driver in xorg.conf to "fglrx" from "ati" ?
<Alonea> stdin: probably not, didnt see it in instructions, but the page is a bit disorganized at points. lemme check.
<Nacht__> one more thing    why does it say that 6.10 edgy is only supported for 18 months
<stdin> Nacht__: because it's only supported for 18 months
<Nacht__> what does that mean
<c0nv1ct> !SMP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alonea> stdin: no, it wasn't. brb. gonna restart and see if it works now
<Nacht__> like after 18 months they are moving to something else
<stdin> Nacht__: after 18 months (from release) there will be no more updates for it
<Nacht__> that sucks
<Nacht__> so i shouldnt get to attached to it
<stdin> Nacht__: no, because you can just upgrade to feisty
<judgen> where has the compiz-kde package gone?
<stdin> Nacht__: or use dapper (6.06)
<Nacht__> ok thats good
<comandante> alguem fala portugues?
<Nacht__> i was worried there
<stdin> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Ashex|Work> Dapper is the exception, it is called Dapper LTS, long-term support
<Ashex|Work> I believe it is supported for 5 years
<stdin> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<comandante> desculpe...so preciso de ajuda
<Ashex|Work> ah, 3, my bad
<Ashex|Work> there was a 5 in there!
<Nacht__> so i can just download and run dapper and it will update this current load
<Alonea> yes! thanks for the tip stdin!
<stdin> Alonea: the error message was the best clue :P
<stdin> Nacht__: you can't downgrade from edgy to dapper, it will have to be a fresh install, if you want dapper
<Alonea> stdin: yeah, I figured it had something to do with my xorg, just not completely familar with all the stuff in it.
<Nacht__> damn
<Nacht__> sounds like a downgrade to use edgy
<stdin> Alonea: I've messed with mine so much, I know it quite well now
<Alonea> stdin: yeah, I kinda remember the file and I am so dissapointed it wont work with 64bit linux.
<Nacht__> but yeah thanx for the info catch you all laer
<Nacht__> later
<stdin> Alonea: won't it?
<Alonea> stdin: nope. it would not install the ati driver and if I did it through repo I got black screen. to fix black screen you gotta change bios settings and when I did that my computer was so slow I could not even load an application.
<stdin> Alonea: ahh, why would you want to use 64bit linux tho?
<Alonea> I also had some other stuff that didn't really support 64 bit very well so I just went back to 32. it works and thats what matters the most to me at this point.
<Alonea> stdin: I have AMD64. thought I would try it out.
<judgen> anyone got a working /usr/local/bin/start-compiz on kubuntu that they wanna share
<stdin> Alonea: yeah, but I don't see the point of it, unless you're running a server with 4GB+ RAM and need some high preseason math
<compilerwriter> Ashex|Work well everything seems well connected.  But now I can only login via ssh from my PC.  I was doing XDMCP and now I can't get that to work.
<judgen> stdin: i have 4gb ram, but i dont really care if i cant use it all. I got solaris for that =)
<makuseru> how can i check the version of a program?
<Alonea> stdin: yeah. I only have 1 gig of ram on this machine, though my dads computer has 3gigs of it. he has dual core and all that jazz.
<judgen> what should kde users replace this line with in the startcompiz.sh script? compiz --replace gconf &
<judgen> Alonea: i got 16 cores
<maddmax> hey
<Alonea> judgen: overkill indeed.
<maddmax> hey one question
<maddmax> im new here
<stdin> judgen: gconf is a gnome app, and compiz sux on kde (installing it anyway). Use beryl instead, works great and you can install aquamarine to keep the current window decorations
<maddmax> anyone know how to connect to a server like Hispano?
<judgen> Alonea: not for my purposes, its not like i "own" it, im just borrowing it, if you know what i mean.
<judgen> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stdin> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Alonea> judgen: ah, ok. I was starting to wonder why the hell you would spend all that money for it.
<judgen> stdin: beryl really sucks on my computer FGLRX you know
<compilerwriter> Ashex|Work are you with me?
<Alonea> though I look forward to the days where thats norm
<judgen> stdin: or is it possible to run beryl on XGL
<stdin> judgen: sure it is
<c0nv1ct> but will XGL really increase performance over FGLRX?
<skogen> is there any guide for using apache?
<acemo> when trying to connect to my bluetooth headset using the command sudo btsco -v xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, im getting this error: Can't connect RFCOMM channel: Connection refused
<acemo> what could be wrong?
<compilerwriter> It appears that for some reason Kubuntu is not seeing my floppy drive.  I just verified that it is connected.  So what could be the deal?
<judgen> c0nv1ct: XGL is definitly faster tha AIGLX with the FGLRX drivers
<stdin> judgen: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL
<c0nv1ct> judgen: ah, ok, cuz i've noticed AIGLX runs way better with my nvidia card
<c0nv1ct> not sure how it works with ATI
<stdin> c0nv1ct: on nvidia, yeah, but the ati driver sux
<acemo> c0nv1ct: ATI has some mayor problems with AIGLX
<c0nv1ct> ok, good to know
<ubuntu> allright....so i burned the desktop install iso and did a cd check which resultet in 1 failed checksum...i did a hashcheck then on the downloaded iso which was ok
<stdin> best driver ever = i810 :)
<c0nv1ct> not like i plan on buying an ATI card ever again though :)
<ubuntu> burned it again at slower speed and it gave me 7 failed sums on the cd check
<ubuntu> what to do_
<ubuntu> ?
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: bad media?
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: what did you use to burn it?
<skogen> join # apache
<ubuntu> c0nv1ct:  i dont know...the cds never gave me any problems i could notice so far
<ubuntu> and i havent got any other type now
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: what program did you use to burn it?
<ubuntu> c0nv1ct:  er used roxio easy cd creator...was the only thing i had around on that machine
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: you might want to try the free program 'imgburn'
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: roxio/nero has made too many coasters for my liking :P
* compilerwriter pulls his hair out.
<ubuntu> c0nv1ct: what did u mean by coasters? sry english isnt my native language
<PhilosophyNinja> What programs work for IMing on Linux besides Kopete?
<stdin> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: coasters are failed burns, just a friendly term for a useless CD that is only good for a coaster for your drink :P
<ubuntu> hey thats an useful bot >(
<Alonea> Ok, I think I need to update the firmware on my dvd burner because its not reading some types of blank media correctly. If I can find said firmware upgrade, how would I put it on on linux?
<ubuntu> urks...wriong keyboatd layout here sry
<PhilosophyNinja> is Trillian linux compatable?
<acemo> when trying to connect to my bluetooth headset using the command sudo btsco -v xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, im getting this error: Can't connect RFCOMM channel: Connection refused
<acemo> what could be wrong?
<kai> wasup people
<ubuntu>  c0nv1ct: what did u mean by coasters? sry english isnt my native language
<kai> Ccan some one answer this genral question  for me please
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: coasters are failed burns
<stdin> ubuntu: a coaster is a mat that you rest your cup or glass on to stop it from marking the table
<c0nv1ct> stdin: thanks :P
<stdin> :)
<ubuntu> stdin> pff...thanks a lot hehe
<kai> If I have one type of VPN and some else has another kind will they still connect
<ubuntu> allright i give it one last try with imgburn
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: hes right, a coaster is what a bad burn makes a CD into
<Ashex|Work> compilerwriter, I'm assuming it's connected?
<ubuntu> if that doenst do the job i can help it...this is wonderful...hours go by just to burn the fucking install cd lol
<compilerwriter> Yes Ashex|Work it is connected.
<ubuntu> cant
<ubuntu> thx dudes!
<compilerwriter> Now I can't seem to get XDCP to work.
<ubuntu> bye
<kai> can any one help me out?
<stdin> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<TRic2> hello
<kai> not vnc
<PhilosophyNinja> So how would I go about installing Gaim...
<Ashex|Work> compilerwriter, that is a little strange
<kai> well 2 diff vpn client work 2gether?
<TRic2> can anyone help me with acidlab
* Ashex|Work thinks
<compilerwriter> Perhaps my floppy drive has died?
<c0nv1ct> compilerwriter: floppys are obsolete anyway :P
<TRic2> has anyone used acidlab
<compilerwriter> True: but a woman worked very hard to write a nice resume for me and she put it on a floppy.
<stdin> kai: try looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<stdin> kai: afaik it should work
<TRic2> anyone
<c0nv1ct> compilerwriter: a real professional would of used a CD :P
<Alonea> people still use floppys when you can get thumbdrives for cheap?
<acemo> when trying to connect to my bluetooth headset using the command sudo btsco -v xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, im getting this error: Can't connect RFCOMM channel: Connection refused
<acemo> what could be wrong?
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: and when a CD costs less than 50cents
<TRic2> thumbdrives are the new floppys
<stdin> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<c0nv1ct> i <3 my thumbdrive
<Alonea> c0nv1ct: that too. and hell, my employers are like, e-mail me your resume ok?
<TRic2> how about instrictions on acidlab
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: yeah, even paper is bordering obsolete
<TRic2> no paper will never be obsolete
<c0nv1ct> my printer broke like 2 years ago, i havent had a need for it
<stdin> never say never
<compilerwriter> That is not helping me at the moment c0nv1ct
<TRic2> i aint going to wipe my but with a cd
<Alonea> c0nv1ct: its easier to find documents on a computer.
<jasnlkngasdfg> ola
<c0nv1ct> TRic2: maybe seashells in the future?
<TRic2> the three seashells
<c0nv1ct> if anyone gets my movie reference
<c0nv1ct> yes! lol
<Alonea> compilerwriter: as for getting your floppy to work, not sure. is it just not mounting it right or not mounting at all?
<TRic2> i dont think so
<compilerwriter> I would love to know how in the hell I managed to screw up my xdcmp by shutting down my machine and then opening it.
<TRic2> the fith element
<c0nv1ct> no, that was... damn i forgot the movie
<patrick_> i get the Demolition Man reference. :-)
<compilerwriter> Alonea from what ashex said the OS is not seeing the drive period.
<c0nv1ct> yes! that one
<TRic2> o sorry
<TRic2> man i was off
<Ashex|Work> Alonea, this is compilerwriter's output for fdisk -l with the floppy inserted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10525/
<TRic2> i just got that movie in my head
<eilker> what is PS/2 ?
<TRic2> the port u connect ur mouse and keyboard 2
<TRic2> or playstation 2
<eilker> it says my mouse is ExplorerPS/2 ? is it correct ?
<patrick_> Has anyone tried DosEmu or DosBox on Kubuntu?
<Ashex|Work> I used to think that PS/2 was playstation divided by two
<c0nv1ct> yeah, that works eilker
<patrick_> I can't get either program working.
<TRic2> no its ps^2
<eilker> my mouse is freezing oftenly....
<patrick_> I just did a fresh install of Feisty Fawn Herd 5 last night.
<eilker> and it is not regular
<Ashex|Work> !google | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<patrick_> really? cool
#kubuntu 2007-03-16
<patrick_> Well, for some reason Konqueror won't access the internet.
<Alonea> hmm, maybe someone in ##linux knows. they tend to be a pretty good help most of the time.
<stdin> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<judgen> WOW XGL on ATI rocks bigtime. AIGLX isnt even close.
<eilker> any idea for freezing problem  of my mouse ?
<c0nv1ct> eilker: what kind of mouse?
<judgen> btw where do i install the beryl themes?
<TRic2> by
<stdin> judgen: on my system XGL is slow as hell, and AIGLX rocks, but I'm not using ATI
<patrick_> Does anyone have any idea why Konqueror wouldn't be able to access internet pages?
<c0nv1ct> judgen: use emerald to import them, if you are using emerald
<judgen> aaah
<eilker> c0nv1ct> left and right buttn and whell, ps/2 not wireless
<eilker> *button
<judgen> also, where in the settings do i set konqueror to start files with double click instead of single?
<c0nv1ct> eilker: brand? model?
<Alonea> ok, I still can't seem to get MPlayer to work. I get the whole can't initialise -vo thing.
<eilker> c0nv1ct> A4 tech , model swop-3
<stdin> judgen: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse
<Alonea> and when I load Xine my screen goes on wonky.
<Alonea> and it also says at the top there is no mrl
<betty> hi
<eilker> c0nv1ct: i have this problem in xp too
<c0nv1ct> eilker: ah, then its a hardware problem
<c0nv1ct> eilker: try cleaning the optics, carefully
<judgen> stdin: Do you know how to enable the theme i have selected in beryl.manager?
<c0nv1ct> eilker: sometimes a dust ball or a hair gets in there and makes it screwy
<Alonea> and then kaffeine doesn't load the decoder correctly and i only get sound
<stdin> judgen: you choose them in emerald-theme-manager then they activate
<eilker> c0nv1ct: i dont know but it mostly  happens when i am in firefox in tabs, in xp and in kubuntu too,
<judgen> seems that im stuck with the default aquamarine theme
<kgx> does anyone know how i can prevent this message: WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!. everytime it appears, i need to manually remove it from the knowns hosts file. this is for connecting to my home computer and it changes when i switch between linux and windows (cygwin)
<jarn> What is the "Nice Load" in ksysguard?
<JohnFlux> jarn: the amount of cpu use background processes are using
<judgen> stdin: what happens if i remove the aquamarine theme
<Alonea> Ok, now i got the codecs to work, but when I try to play a video, the whole screen goes wonky, like random large pixels everywhere.
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: are you using Beryl?
<compilerwriter> Any ideas Alonea or Ashex|Work
<Alonea> c0nv1ct: whats that?
<Ashex|Work> compilerwriter, I would check your dmesg
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: then no you arent :)
<Ashex|Work> that's the only other thing I can think of right now
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: what app are you using to play movies?
<Alonea> c0nv1ct: I have tried MPlayer, Xine, and Kaffeine.
<Alonea> Kaff and XIne with play, but screen goes crazy
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: are you using a 64bit or 32bit Kubuntu?
<Alonea> c0nv1ct: I went back to 32 bit because 64 bit would not recognize my video card
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: kaffeine works for me, but VLC works good without having to install any codecs
<Alonea> c0nv1ct: and Mplayer says Error opening/intialising the selected video out device
<Alonea> c0nv1ct: I am trying to play a wmv
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: you may need to change the driver for xine inside kaffeine to fix the graphics glitches
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: ahhh, wmv, VLC is best for that
<stdin> Alonea: have you tried with the "-x11" or "-xv" switch?
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: i was too lazy to install the w32 codecs so kaffeine could play wmv
<Alonea> stdin: tried what?
<stdin> Alonea: like "mplayer -x11 myfile.wmv"
<Alonea> stdin: I am not in terminal at all
<Alonea> c0nv1ct: ok, how do i change the driver for xine inside kaff?
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: go to Settings, configure kaffeine
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: wait no, its the xine settings
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: Settings - xine engine paramaters - Video
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: i've had problems with some drivers doing odd things, xshm seems to work best for me, try them all if ya want
<Alonea> c0nv1ct: perfect. thanks!
<khaije1> whats the key combo to resize an X display?
<judgen> stdin still no progress in changing theme.
<khaije1> sure is queit
<Kepakiano> hello
<Kepakiano> i've got a problem concerning my monitors refreshrates
<Kepakiano> (excuse my english - i'm german^^)
<khaije1> Kepakiano: there is a german language channel also, did you know that?
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Kepakiano> nope^^
<Kepakiano> awesome, thx^^
<ubuntu> c0nv1ct: may i open a query? i was here a few minutes ago...the guy with the broken install cd
<KrAmMeR> how do I make it so when I click on a link from other programs...that it opens up in firefox and not konqueror
<KrAmMeR> ?
<ubuntu> ok i cant query obviously
<c0nv1ct> query away :)
<stdin> KrAmMeR: System Settings -> Default Applications
<ubuntu> i cant i just found out cuz im unregistered hehe
<c0nv1ct> registery with identserv, its real easy
<KrAmMeR> thanks stdin
<c0nv1ct> or nickserv
<ubuntu> c0nv1ct: anyway i just wanted to say thx i nearly spent 2 hours on this problem and finally imgburn fixed the problem....zero failed checksums!
<stdin> c0nv1ct: if you have unfiltered on, they don't have to
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: nice! i've always liked imgburn, never failed once for me
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: very simple tool just for burning images, i love it
<ubuntu> c0nv1ct:  it defintely feels better to install from a flawless install media...ebven it seemed to be just  a support for an unimportant file syste that was invalid
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: yeah, haveing an error free disk always helps :D
<ubuntu> c0nv1ct: yeah...i will use it from now on...and this incident will also teach me to hashcheck my stuff from now on
<c0nv1ct> having*
<sercik> please someone could help me to test my ultravnc installation??
<ubuntu> c0nv1ct:  so thx again...guess thats all i wanted to say hehe
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: yeah, always use the verify feature when burning stuff like that
<c0nv1ct> np man, have fun in ubuntu :)
<ubuntu> going to install now finally
<ubuntu> bye
<ubuntu> :)
<sercik> my address is http://radiociccio.dyndns.org
<KrAmMeR> im getting and access denied when trying to empty my trash
<KrAmMeR> has anyone seen this?
<PhilosophyNinja> is there a linux equivalent to ctrl+alt+del? or something where I can see processes running?
<Minataku> ps
<bonbonthejon> PhilosophyNinja: top
<LjL> PhilosophyNinja: ctrl+esc
<Minataku> LjL's is best
<Dasnipa`> i prefer ctrl backspace
<stdin> KrAmMeR: don't know why that's happening, but a "sudo chown $(whoami) ~/.local/share/Trash/" should fix that
<LjL> that doesn't do much Dasnipa`
<stdin> KrAmMeR: opps, missed an -R "sudo chown -R $(whoami) ~/.local/share/Trash/" should fix that
<KrAmMeR> haha
<KrAmMeR> i was just gonna say that didn't work
<KrAmMeR> k lemme try that
<cpk1> PhilosophyNinja: use top or 'ps aux'
<c0nv1ct> recursive always helps :)
<KrAmMeR> that worked thanks
<stdin> :)
<KrAmMeR> can you do that for any folder you dont have access too im assuming?
<cpk1> KrAmMeR: yes but there are reasons why you dont have access to some directories =)
<stdin> KrAmMeR: you could, but it would depend on the directory to if you should do it
<stdin> KrAmMeR: anything in your home directory should be ok tho
<KrAmMeR> K
<KrAmMeR> thanks
<stdin> no problem :)
<bzozo> Hi
<bonbonthejon> hi
<stdin> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bzozo> thanks:)
<bzozo> I've a little (maybe stupid) question concerning xine-remote, may somebody can help me?
<bonbonthejon> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jarle> Trying the edgy->feisty upgrade; After the wizard I hit "finished" no upgrader started?
<bzozo> I'm trying to use xine-remote within a script, something like "xine-remote -c 'set audio channel 1'"  works fine, but "xine-remote -c 'get audio lang'" does nothing ; am I not supposed to get the response in stdout?
<bzozo> (I'm french, so pardon my english)
<bonbonthejon> jarle: what wizard?
<jarle> bonbonthejon: Have you done the upgrade?
<stdin> jarle: feisty support (including upgrading to feisty) is in #ubuntu+1
<bonbonthejon> jarle: yeah
<PhilosophyNinja> Question, I'm trying to install Gaim. I already did the wget thing to get the package. Now when sent the sudo dpkg -i gaim...so on command it runs but I get an error
<PhilosophyNinja> a dependency problems prevent configuration of gaim2"
<stdin> PhilosophyNinja: why didn't you just use adept and install the package in the ubuntu repos?
<PhilosophyNinja> because essentially I have no idea what I'm doing
<PhilosophyNinja> I'm just messing around trying to figure things out on my own
<jarle> bonbonthejon: when you are told that a new version of kubuntu is available, and complete the wizard, when you select "finish" a new Upgrader should show up as shown on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<bonbonthejon> jarle: i prefer the command line, "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<PhilosophyNinja> stdin: so how do I do it with Adept?
<bonbonthejon> PhilosophyNinja: open adept, search for gaim, and install it
<stdin> PhilosophyNinja: 1st remove the package you're trying to install "sudo dpkg -r gaim2", then do what bonbonthejon said
<jarle> bonbonthejon: giving command line a go then... (I was just trying to follow the suggested guide to every point..
<PhilosophyNinja> searching for it in adept doesn't work, doesn't find anything
<intelikey> ok somebody tell me what is activating consoles 2-6 ?    and don't say inittab cause they are commented out in there.
<bonbonthejon> PhilosophyNinja: pastebin your sources.list
<bonbonthejon> !pastebin | PhilosophyNinja
<ubotu> PhilosophyNinja: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> there is no getty running on them but something has activated them cause i can switch to each of 2-6 even though nothing has ran on them.   anyone know ?
<PhilosophyNinja> whoa wait, whats that pastebin thing...
<elcuco_> is anyone in cebit?
<elcuco_> i mean, like some one from kubuntu?
<SolidSource> !pastebin > PhilosophyNinja
<Kepakiano> cya
<SolidSource> elcuco_: there are some...don't know if any are on right now
<elcuco_> just wanted to know, if they can send me some disks :)
<PhilosophyNinja> so does that mean that someone pastbined to me or they want me to pastebin something to them
<jarle> bonbonthejon: The wizard seems to only be started when you "Fetch updates" from Adept, and not when you run it from the command line like you suggested...
<bonbonthejon> PhilosophyNinja: go to the pastebin site, and post your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bonbonthejon> jarle: yeah, command line needs no gui wizard
<dsmith> question: has anyone used the paid support for ubuntu?
<jarle> bonbonthejon: When running from the commandline I am told that everything is installed, yet when "Fetch updates" from adept the kubuntu wizard is started...
<bonbonthejon> jarle: what didnt get upgraded
<isstern35> can someone plz tell me how to uninstall kubuntu
<dsmith> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<isstern35> aight thx
<stdin> isstern35: you mean the KDE part, so you're left with Ubuntu, or the whole OS ?
<bonbonthejon> isstern35: install something on top of it
<PhilosophyNinja> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list doens't work
<jarle> bonbonthejon: as stated on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade a kubuntu upgrader wizard is supposed to start automatically...
<bonbonthejon> PhilosophyNinja: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<isstern35> so i use sudo apt-get for all things that i want to uninstall
<PhilosophyNinja> ah
<dsmith> apt-get!
<dsmith> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bonbonthejon> isstern35: what are you uninstalling
<dsmith> kubuntu apparently
<isstern35> yea
<Minataku> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Minataku> is better
<Minataku> lol
<isstern35> at least im trying too
<bonbonthejon> isstern35: if you want to get rid of all of kubuntu, just install something over it
<ecetahmaz> Hi, can anybody tell me, what is the konversation redhat link
<ecetahmaz> ?
<dsmith> thx Minataku
<stdin> ecetahmaz: huh, you mean the redhat channel on freenode?
<Minataku> dsmith: np
<ecetahmaz> yeap, why not?
<ecetahmaz> stdin
<stdin> ecetahmaz: #redhat
<ecetahmaz> stdin haha init? cheers stdin
<jarle> When I try to do the edgy->feisty upgrade I get:
<jarle> can't load DistUpgradeViewKDE
<jarle> error: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/kparts.so: undefined symbol: _ZN11konsolePart8setPtyFdEi
<Minataku> isstern35: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=<device of your harddrive> [ DANGER! THIS WILL DESTROY ALL THE DATA ON SAID HARDDRIVE ] 
<Minataku> jarle: That library lacks that symbol
<Minataku> Perhaps you need a newer version of the lib
<stdin> jarle: the Kubuntu Dist Upgrade tool is not stable
<Minataku> Or someone goofed when they made the DistUpgradeViewKDE bin
<jarle> so a bug report should be filed?
<ecetahmaz> Notice, i`m not using yet... i`ve kubuntu, i wanna learn that? i just start to use 2 week ago linux. i dont wanna use microsoft  anymore !!!!!!!!
<dsmith> ecetahmaz: awwww why not :P
<ecetahmaz> notice ,,,, thnx for the information
<stdin> jarle: check if there is a similar issue on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bugs if not, then report it
<ecetahmaz> dsmith , i need alternative, without trojens virus, i cant control my pc easly, i need more information about everything,,,, i will try linux
<dsmith> ecetahmaz: Linux is great, unbuntu makes it even better :) Welcome...
<ecetahmaz> and free, who want to give money for comp. me not....
<Minataku> ecetahmaz: Is English your primary language?
<Minataku> If not, we have localized channels
<Minataku> They can help you in your primary language and probably make things easier for you :3
<ecetahmaz> thnx dsmith, minataku english is second
<Minataku> What is your primary language?
<ecetahmaz> turkish
<ecetahmaz> yours?
<bonbonthejon> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Minataku> Mine is English
<dsmith> everyone's 1st language on here should be binary... :P
<Minataku> But there's the Turkish Ubuntu channel :3
<Minataku> By the way; welcome to Linux, ecetahmaz :3
<ecetahmaz> thnx ubotu
<ecetahmaz> and cheers notice
<bonbonthejon> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ecetahmaz> THNX v. much
<Minataku> bonbonthejon: Don't confuse him, now XD
<Minataku> ecetahmaz: No problem
<skogen> hello
<bonbonthejon> hi
<dsmith> aptitude seems limited somewhat
<bonbonthejon> dsmith: how so
<chino> this guy says hes picking the language
<dsmith> well to me apt-get has more command variables perhaps?
<chino> in th installer
<chino> and has a small screen
<skogen> how do i get back to just use ubuntu? (i have now kubuntu installed)
<chino> and cant see no buttons
<chino> to move next
<dsmith> skogen: logout of your session
<dsmith> and choose gnome
<dsmith> then open a terminal session and sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<voidmage> no need to remove kubuntu-desktop
<dsmith> well he could leave it on there
<voidmage> i feel dirty
<dsmith> lol
<voidmage> KDE is crashing X too much right now
<voidmage> i'm having to try gnome and see if it's more stable
<dsmith> maybe its your vid. drivers?
<voidmage> my friend has the same problem with an intel chip
<voidmage> and i use ATI
<dsmith> i810?
<voidmage> no clue about nvidia
<Alonea> ok. what packages do I need to install so I have mp3/mpeg/etc support in firefox. Need to hear bgsound. Got extension so it reads it but firefox says missing plugin for mpeg
<dsmith> oh
<voidmage> but it's the exact same segfault in X
<voidmage> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10539/
<dsmith> i avoid ATI
<voidmage> backtrace at 1337
<Raytray> Is it possible to make a window not show up on the windows list on the taskbar?
<voidmage> i would too but i switched this box from windows
<bonbonthejon> Raytray: you can not list non-minimized windows, i think
<Raytray> Alright then.
<dsmith> voidimage: is that your xorg.conf?
<Minataku> voidmage: Type "startx" and try using what I hope will be twm
<Minataku> You can test if it's KDE or X this way
<Minataku> It'll be kinda confusing, you'll want to open up xterms and run commands from them
<Minataku> You can run multiple programs in one xterm by appending an & to the end of the line
<Minataku> Say you want to run XMMS but you don't want to clog up your xterm, you run it as "xmms &"
<Minataku> If it still crashes out on you in twm then it's not KDE's fault
<voidmage> dsmith: no that's my xorg.log
<voidmage> Minataku: not really sure though what causes X to crash, it crashes practically randomly during regular everyday use
<Minataku> Well, I saw you blaming KDE
<voidmage> moreso a guess
<Minataku> GNOME would definitely be more likely to cause all sorts of things to crash, including even your car
<Minataku> It's that bad
<Minataku> *rimshot* XD
<voidmage> hah.
<dsmith> hahaa
<Alonea> also, when I try to load amarok, it says updating database, then goes off without loading the program.
<jhutchins> !mp3 | Alonea
<ubotu> Alonea: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bonbonthejon> Alonea: try running amarok from konsole to see the errors
<ecetahmaz> i write] ] 
<Alonea> bonbonthejon: ok, when I do sudo amarok, it actually loads it...wierd.
<voidmage> you're running amarok as root?
<bonbonthejon> Alonea: dont do sudo, try it as the regular user
<Alonea> bonbonthejon: said a bunch of bad device stuff like it does when I do kdesu konqueror
<Aoshi> mi wine doesn't work
<voidmage> bad device stuff is a lot of times normal
<Aoshi> !!
<bonbonthejon> Alonea: you can ignore the x errors
<voidmage> that just means you don't have a wacom tablet plugged in
<voidmage> (support for those is included by default in ubuntu)
<SilentDis> hello :)
<stdin> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<SilentDis> how do I set KDE to auto-start an app on login?
<bonbonthejon> hi
<stdin> !autostart | SilentDis
<ubotu> SilentDis: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Alonea> bonbonthejon: Amarok: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.   does that mean anything?
<SilentDis> stdin: thanks :)
<stdin> SilentDis: you're welcome :)
<stdin> hi Jucato :)
<bonbonthejon> Alonea: dont run "amarok" instead use "amarokapp"
<ecetahmaz> I set on manual proxy on firefox network connection setting? internet didn`t work, now i set up the auto. proxy, nah! internet is not working.... anybody can give me a idea. i dont have internet connection fron firefox????????
<Jucato> hi stdin!
<Alonea> bonbonthejon: ok, I just get those X errors, it says the updating database, then goes off.
<bonbonthejon> Alonea: whats the last line it says
<SilentDis> stdin: ln /path/to/program ~/.kde/Autostart/appname && chmod 770 ~/.kde/Autostart/appname correct?
<stdin> Jucato: I decided to compile KDE4 from svn today, it's going well (so far) :)
<Alonea> bonbonthejon: just the end of the x error saying failed to open device
<Jucato> stdin: ah. good luck :)
<Jucato> (don't give others any crazy ideas ;D)
<stdin> SilentDis: use a symlink, it's easier, "ln -s /path/to/program ~/.kde/Autostart/appname" Done! :P
<SilentDis> stdin: thank you :)
<bonbonthejon> Alonea: if all else fails, try reinstalling amarok
<stdin> Jucato: I tried using the packages (in universe on feisty) but i keep getting a segfult, so I'll just do it the fun way :)
<Alonea> bonbonthejon: well, it works if I sudo it though...
<Jucato> stdin: heh... you could also report the bug for kde4 kubuntu packages and help others who'll be using it along the way :D
<stdin> Jucato: I'm going to do that anyway, I'm a good kubuntu citizen :)
<Alonea> bonbonthejon: how do you get firefox to see the codecs?
<SilentDis> ksysguard doesn't seem to function.  it starts, connects to localhost for a brief second, then disconnects instantly.  what is it trying to connect to?  it might be missing on my machine (went from ubuntu -> kubuntu)
<bonbonthejon> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SilentDis> !ksysguard
<ubotu> ksysguard: system guard for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 485 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<stdin> !ksysguardd
<ubotu> ksysguardd: system guard daemon for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 176 kB
<kdehl> What do I need to add to make mplayer play wmv files and the likes? Right now it says "Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: wmvdmod.dll, /usr/lib/win32/wmvdmod.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/wmvdmod.dll"
<stdin> kdehl: install w32codecs
<stdin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<matrix> hi, i can't use the full capacity of my usb disk. it is 100gb which fdisk -l /dev/sdb proofes
<kdehl> Hm.
<kdehl> stdin: There doesn't seem to be a package named that, is there?
<matrix> i created one partion using fdisk and did mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<stdin> matrix: is it formatted, or partitioned ?
<matrix> but when i mount it df only shows 23G available...?
<stdin> kdehl: not in the main repos, look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<matrix> stdin:  yes it is
* kdehl looks
<tominglis> hi, i'd like to get a usb webcam built into my laptop's screen to work
<tominglis> does anyone know how?
<stdin> matrix: how many partitions is it?
<tominglis> it has product id 0x2750
<stdin> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tominglis> and vendor id 0xeb1a
<matrix> stdin: only one. i want to have it cover the whole disk
<matrix> is ther a ui tool to do it?
<Alonea> ok, I dont see anything about getting firefox to play embedding mp3s....
<Jucato> Alonea: try installing "mozilla-mplayer"
<Jucato> (it's in multiverse)
<matrix> when i create a new partition how can i make it fit the whole disk? i delete all partition and create a primary. starting from cylinder 1 to the default value for the ending.
<matrix> after wards checking with v i still have 5165 unallocated sectors
<stdin> matrix: you can install gparted, or qtparted
<Alonea> Jucato: its already installed.
<Jucato> hm...
<stdin> matrix: I think you can use the Disk & Filesystems tool in System Settings too
<stdin> matrix: not sure about that one  tho
<matrix> when i do n for an additional disk it says no free sectors. strange. do i have to write them first? seems like v and n are working based on different informations
<matrix> stdin: i will get qtparted
<Alonea> Jucato: I am trying to get teh bgsound to work. I got the extension so bgsound is recognized, and thats working, but a missing plugin thing comes up though.
<stdin> matrix: that's probably the best tool for the job
<Jucato> Alonea: maybe it's flash?
<beta> hi, during install i couldnt connect to the security updates server....my networks seems to be running (havent looked at the configs yet though)
<beta> what could this mean?
<Alonea> Jucato: shouldn't be. its an mp3 file that the html code is calling. and the missing plugin is audio/mpeg. I have flash installed anyway and thats working fine.
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> is it playing fine in Konqueror? (if you have libxine-extracodecs installed)
<Alonea> Jucato: does Konqueror support the html code bgsound?
<Jucato> can you throw me a link to test it (on Konqueror)
<Alonea> http://deathball.net/notpron/nothing/hesgotitall.htm , Jucato
<Alonea> err, username is simple, pass is songs.
<Alonea> its not-pr0n
<beta> how do i set konquerer up to seperately launch as a filebrowser and as a webbrowser...i mean layout and all?
<Jucato> hm.. it's not playing in Konqi
<stdin> i think bgsound is an IE tag, it's non-standard anyway
<Alonea> stdin: its reading the bsound.
<stdin> <embed> is the way to do it I think
<stdin> woks on all browsers
<Alonea> stdin: I got the extension so you are able to read it.
<Alonea> stdin: I just dont know why firefox isn't able to play mp3s...
<Jucato> maybe because the bgsound tag is not a standardized tag
<Xiphias> It will probably only play wav or midi files. IIRC
<tominglis> stdin: i don't think that my camera is included in those links
<Jucato> so other standards-compliant browsers will probably not support it...
<Jucato> then there's the possiblity of what Xiphias said :D
<Sanne> beta: if you have different profiles for file management and web browsing, you can use commands like this to start konqueror with a specific profile: kfmclient openProfile name_of_your_profile
<tominglis> stdin: it seems to be fairly generic, and is recognised as some kind of camera by kopete, but there is nothing on the display
<ubuntu> hi
<Alonea> Jucato: well, I honestly dont think its the tag thats wrong. Maybe reinstall firefox somehow?
<Xiphias> You couuld use embed to do the same thing
<Jucato> Alonea: the tag is not wrong. but probably not a Web standard. meaning other browsers might not support it
<Xiphias> You'd just have some sort of a graphical interface to playing the file
<tominglis> stdin: camorama has nothing either, but it does say a resolution of 360 x 289 and a frame rate
<ubuntu> how do i log onto yahoo through this application
<Jucato> a.k.a. it might only be a Internet Explorer thing
<Alonea> Jucato: i am trying to say its reading the tag, but not the mp3, as in a plugin issue.
<Jucato> ubuntu: Yahoo Messenger? Use Kopete instead. Konversation is an IRC client
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> thanx
<Jucato> Alonea: ok... I can't test it right now since Adept is busy at the moment.
<stdin> tominglis: I don't know then, I don't have a webcam
<Sanne> beta: you can try with the default profiles that come with ubuntu, located in /usr/share/apps/konqueror/profiles. They are named: "filemanagement" and "webbrowsing"
<Alonea> Jucato: ok, and the extension is called stop autoplay, and then you need to goto stop autoplays options and check the box "convert <bgsound> tag
<beta> Sanne: ok thx...sounds not like i could just get it working in a few minutes but at least i got a clue now thx
<Sanne> beta: I can help you set it up if you like.
<matrix> what are the most wide or easiest backup programs for ubuntu? some dar frontends? or is ther something better?
<tominglis> stdin: thanks dude
<beta> Sanne: well if you dont mind it would be cool...just to have a filemanager icon to launch and one for brwosing
<beta> Sanne: should i open a query?
<Jucato> beta: if you're kicker is still the default setting, there's a button beside the K Menu that looks like a computer. It's the System Menu. if you click on it you will be given some choices. click on Home and it will (should) launch Konqueror in File Manager mode
<Sanne> beta: I would prefer in channel, so others can benefit, or help us if we get stuck, if that's ok with you.
<Jucato> !kdar | matrix
<ubotu> matrix: kdar: archive data to disc. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1268 kB, installed size 2212 kB
* Jucato is not really sure of any backup stuff
<matrix> i could need some advice regarding a backup strategy.
<beta> Sanne: sure just didnt want to annoy others with such basic stuff
<matrix> mainly i have images and some documents.
<beta> wait a sec. if it works what Jucato suggestes i might be fine for now anyways
<matrix> my laptop disk is too small so i will have them on a usb disk
<matrix> when is it better to just mirror a directory to another usb disk. by unison, rsync? when should you use kdar etc?
<Sanne> beta: I don't think anybody would be annoyed, and I also don't think it's *that* basic ;) Ok, let's start, please open a konsole window.
<matrix> unison, dar are thos progs i heard of have no idea what else is out there worth a look
<beta> Sanne: ok opened
<Sanne> beta: I want to confirm the that two commands will work. First one: kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
<beta> Sanne: yeah that opened up konqi in filemanagement mode :)
<Sanne> beta: next one: kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing
<beta> Sanne: Working
<Sanne> beta: cool! now, where would you prefer to have those shortcuts? In the menu, on the panel and/or on the desktop?
<beta> Sanne: i guess all im missing is a filebrowser launch in the menu and on the panel...web is already there
<fyrmedic> How do I list my iptables
<fyrmedic> ?
<matrix> iptables -L afaik
<Sanne> beta: ok, then let's make a menu entry first, it's easier that way. Open the menu, open the group where you would like to have the new entry, right click anywhere and choose edit. That should open the menu editor.
<fyrmedic> matrix; thank you. I'll give it a shot
<Jucato> beta: you couldn't find the System Menu on the panel?
<matrix> fyrmedic: your welcome
<jose__> sdxd
<matrix> i wanted to install kdar but it says it's brocken kdar: Depends: libdar3c2a but it is not installable
<beta> Jucato: i could and i actually would be fine with it for now...but if Sanne is kind enough to to take me through some basic steps it cant hurt - thx though!
<Jucato> sure
<beta> Sanne: ok
<Sanne> beta: in what group do you want to make the new entry?
<mervteck> hey guys
<beta> Sanne: i think it would fit in utilities
<beta> +best
<mervteck> hey has anyone here reported microsoft to the BBB?
<Sanne> beta: ok, the right click on "utilities" and chose "new item", give it an appropriate name.
<Xiphias> mervteck: There wouldn't be any point
<Xiphias> No action would ever be taken against them.
<mervteck> =P i did cuz i hate them and there HORRIBLE tech support
<Xiphias> Unless you happen to be a multibillion dollar company
<beta> Sanne: ok
<Xiphias> Their tech support is outsourced
<mervteck> how bout... multi thousand? lol
<mervteck> yeha i know
<Sanne> beta: with the new entry selected, fill out Description and Comment in the right pane to your liking.
<Xiphias> Just remember, when you call tech support, you are speaking with individuals that don't like their job and want to go home.
<Xiphias> I'd know
<Xiphias> :P
<beta> Sanne: done
<mervteck> xD
<mervteck> where u live xiphias?
<Sanne> beta: ok, and in Command we now put the one from earlier: kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
<mervteck> if your willing to share that info
<matrix> any idea why i can't install kdar via apt (running edgy)
<beta> Sanne: ok
<tominglis> does anyone know how to get spca5xx or gspcav1 working in kubuntu feisty?
<tominglis> i am trying to install the webcam built into my laptop screen
<Xiphias> Australia
<Xiphias> If that's vague enough
<Sanne> beta: you can chose an icon now if you want, by clicking on the big icon on the top right in the right pane, or we can skip that and you do it later. Tell me when done ;)
<mervteck> lols
<mervteck> plenty! =P
<beta> done
<mervteck> thank god for linux im never going to windows again
<Xiphias> Never worked for MS tech support, never would.
<Xiphias> I have to use Windows for neccessities like gaming
<Xiphias> and MS Access. :(
<Xiphias> *crai*
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mervteck> i hate gaming on windows , simply because even on emulation 90 % of my games running on windows run at a higher fps and more fluently
<Sanne> beta: ok, now "File/save" and then "File/quit". Then test if the new menu entry is there and working.
<mervteck> i ran source games on windows, they only get 40 fps MAX on a 7950 512, on linux i pull 140
<beta> Sanne: cool working - thx a heap!
<Sanne> beta: we're not ready yet ;). Now on to the panel, ok?
<beta> Sanne: meh...it would be great but i really dont want to hassle you :)
<Sanne> beta: you don't ;) We'll see this through, ha!
<beta> cool
<Sanne> beta: right click on panel, "Add Application to Panel", navigate to your new menu entry, click on it to put it on panel. Right click on new panel item to move, customize etc. Left click to test. If it works, we're done ;)
<mervteck> mmm love kubuntu ^^ anyone up for helping me getting BF2 to run on my compy when its done?
<mervteck> ill give you a hero cookie!
<beta> Sanne: cool, works :)
<Sanne> beta: hurrah! :)
<beta> Sanne: hehe - thx :)
<Sanne> beta: you're welcome :)
<mervteck> sanne u willing to help a semi noob ? =)
<flaccid> anyone here know how to work out the /dev/ name of a usb printer device?
<Sanne> mervteck: willing, yes, capable... maybe, if I knew your problem :)
<beta> Sanne: so if i would want to launch konqi at root per default or any other location i change it via konqis menus and save it as a new profile...than go through tzhat very same process but add the new profile in the command box?
<mervteck> wanna get BF2 to work on linux ( through wine or cadega )  when i restart
<beta> to setup entrys for it in the menu i mean
<alonea> ok, Jucato, I got it to work finally, but I dont like how gxine pops up, only plays it once when it supposed to repeat and makes the screen pixelate all over
<Sanne> beta:  exactly! You might have to disable the kubuntu specific config that prevents adding custom profiles. I remember having to do that. But just try to make a custom profile, if it works, all is fine.
<mervteck> brb gonna restart
<bdb> I am at the install screen for Kubuntu, English is highlighted, I hit enter and nothing happens, any ideas on how to continue the install?
<Sanne> I just love it when I'm in the middle of an answer when the user quits...
<beta> Sanne: ok, mind to answer one last question? when i installed i couldnt connect to the security updates sever...my networks seems to work fine though - what could the be the reason for this
<chino> help bdb
<beta> or is it normal behaviour with a frsh install from the latest iso
<Sanne> beta:  sometimes the servers are down, can you connect now?
<beta> Sanne: maybe his connection just broke down
<Sanne> :)
<vit> hola
<Xiphias> I have issues with the backports servers sometimes
<beta> Sanne: uh, how to do that i would have to ask then i fear ;)
<Xiphias> They must take them down an awful lot
<vit> hello
<Xiphias> G'day
<alonea> Jucato: ok, nm, I just uninstalled gxine and now its working perfectly
<chino>  I am at the install screen for Kubuntu, English is highlighted, I hit enter and nothing happens, any ideas on how to continue the install?
<bill_> i have a problem with libc6
<bill_> i have the newist version installed but when i try to install beryl it says i need to install a newer version
<mervteck> hey guys!
<Sanne> beta: we can just tryto surf to the server with a web browser :). In my /etc/apt/sources.list I have for the security updates the line: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted. So I just try to surf to: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and see if it's up.
<Xiphias> chino: is your cd/dvd rom drive spinning up?
<chino> no
<vit> hello
<chino> Xiphias:  no
<beta> Sanne ok seems to be up and i can reach it
<beta> Sanne:
<Xiphias> chino: if you restart, see if it spins up then. There could be an issue with your drive (I had a similar issue when installing Kubuntu, where the drive would boot the disc, but wouldn't install. I had to use another external drive)
<bill_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bill_>   xserver-xgl: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4 is to be installed
<mervteck> I AM THE HAPPIEST MAN ALIVE! FUCK WINDOWS! WOOT!
<bill_> the following packages have unmet dependancies
<Sanne> beta: works here too. You should make sure you have the line enabled in your sources.list, just to be safe.
<bill_> the following packages have unmet dependencies:
<beta> Sanne: yup i gotta look through that again...last i used linux (ubuntu breezer) was a year ago or something alike
<beta> time to get out the manual now :)
<Sanne> beta: if you get stuck, just ask :)
<bill_> xserver-xgl: depends libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4 is to be installed
<bill_> now what
<matrix> i have a problem and i guess it is a kubuntu bug. how can i verify that and how to fill a bug report?
<stdin> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Sanne> beta: remember to make a copy before editing config files.
<bill_> xserver-xgl: depends libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4 is to be installed <----can somone help me with this
<beta> Sanne: you know what it cool to read stuff and do research but its really great from time to time if someone is willing to walk you through some stuff....even if its very basic....it can be really encouraging to go on with learning
<Xiphias> You need to update your graphics card drivers, as far as I know
<Xiphias> I never got around to installing XGL/Beryl
<bill_> i assure you EVERYTHING is up to date, i spent 3 hours making sure
<mervteck> can anyone tell me why my kopete shows all my lists of groups for aim but shows i have 0 in each?
<beta> Sanne: i hope linux can save some of that attitude....so thx a lot again for your help, youve been really patient! :)
<beta> Sanne: yeah hehe thx for the hint
<DrX> hello, I can't seem to remount /dev/sda8... it says "mount:  can't find /dev/sda8 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"  It's being used as a Xen block device (ext3)
<Sanne> beta: it is my pleasure, really. You are a pleasant person to teach :)
<stdin> DrX: you either need to specify a mount point, or use pmount to mount it
<bill_> ok, can somone direct me to a RADEON 9550 driver that is not proprietary, because that one SLOWWWS my computer down alot
<beta> Sanne: cool thx - ill do some reading now then :)
<voidmage> bill_: tried 'radeon' ?
<beta> thx again later :)
<Sanne> beta: ok, have fun, good luck :)
<chino> does x11vnc come on the cd ?
<chino> or some way that someone can join my session ?
<bill_> installing xorg_fglrx
<ricky_> can someone tell me how to change the little yellow thing on eterm?>
<DrX> pmount command not found
<andrew_> I am trying to install LTSP Utilities, but keep getting error.  Not foung.  Need help
<stdin> DrX: have you got kubuntu-desktop installed ?
<Alexismoy> Hi
<Xiphias> DrX: try mkdir /mnt/sda8 and use that as the mount point
<Alexismoy> Is fglrx the best driver for my ATI card or is there an other driver?
<Xiphias> (sudo mkdir /mnt/sda8 that is)
<bill_> it still says libc6 can be upgraded to 2.4 and i cant upgrade and i have 2.3 and synaptic says there are no updates
<bill_> lemme try adept
<bill_> yeah no updates
<stdin> do you have backports enabled ?
<Xiphias> Try using the 'repair broken packages' tool in Synaptic
<Xiphias> You may have an issue there too.
<andrew_> Is there another location to download a LTSP Utility?
<stdin> !ltsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bill_> where do i enable backports
<bill_> just checked, yes backports are enabled
<bill_> should i disable?
<DrX> what does the mount command look like?
<fuel> !gtk+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> !gtk > fuel
<stdin> DrX: sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/sda8
<cpk1> mount /dev/hd*X /media/somwhere
<bill_> stdin, should i disable backports
<stdin> bill_: it could help
<bill_> ok ill try that
<DrX> it says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /.de/sda8, missing codepage or other error"
<DrX> dmesg | tail says "EXT3-fs: invalid journal inode
<cpk1> i suppose if you mount it as ext2 it wont care about the journal
<bill_> stdin: nothing
<firecrotch> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bill_> dang
<fuel> what package am i supposed to install for gtk+ ?
<tyr> Is there a way to reset all hardware conigurations for kubuntu to the detected values and/or re-run the hardware detection?
<DrX> how?
<userbn> CCC
<fangorious> i have know keyboard layouts to select in the control center, so I can't get my Win key working
<fangorious> know -> no
<intelikey> does anyone have a clue they could lone me ?
<intelikey> what happens if you  /ignore <yournick> all   ?
<mervteck> anyone know where i can get Automatix2 without going to the site? it seams its down
<stdin> mervteck: DON'T get it
<stdin> !automatix | mervteck
<ubotu> mervteck: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jucato> site isn't down for me thouigh
<mervteck> eek lol
<Jucato> though*
<stdin> intelikey: you should still see your own text
<mervteck> if i try to load the wiki it wont work
<Daskreech> intelikey: The voices go away
<intelikey> yeah  but you can't ping yourslef
<intelikey> Daskreech heh ;/
<mervteck> can anyone help me install nvidia drivers? normally when i do it the next time i turn on, it FUCKS my system, where X wont load
<DrX> cpk1, ext2  gives same error
<illusin1> Hello everyone, I just tried to copy 150gb, then canceled it, and my system is hyper-sluggish -- how can I fix this?
<Daskreech> !language | mervteck`
<ubotu> mervteck`: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Daskreech> illusin1: My guess is clear /tmp
<mervteck> hey now... dont bug meh!  =P
<illusin1> Daskreech: how does that affect memory?
<mervteck> thats the only describing word that truly tells how bad the system gets
<illusin1> mervteck: if that's as expansive as your descriptive capabilities go you should go read a few books
<intelikey> mervteck that's probably not your fault.   that's ubuntu reconfiguring the xorg each boot time.   (imo a very very bad idea)...              unless you are using modprobe to install a driver and you didn't setup /etc/modules  to insert it fot you, in which case it would be your fault.
<Jucato> !nvidia | mervteck
<ubotu> mervteck: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> fot ?    eeek    for
* intelikey wonders who's bright idea it was to have init configure xorg...
<fangorious> how do I get keyboard layouts installed? (like generic pc104)
<intelikey> fangorious "section input"  in xorg.conf  ?    or do you mean kde specific ?
<fangorious> intelikey: kde specific, it's working fine in gnome
<intelikey> kcontrol should have it in parifereals  i think
* intelikey struggeled with spelling "me" correctly for several years.
<fangorious> intelikey: when i go to kcontrol -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layouts, I have a drop-down menu with no items
<intelikey> looking
<intelikey> or actually loading a gui so i can look.
<fangorious> heh
<stdin> kcontrol or system settings?
<wincide> !seen jpatrick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen jpatrick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> fangorious: go into adept and search " keyboard layout" ...one of those 4 packages might be what you want
<mervteck> so does this installer walkthrew work with 7000 searies geforce cards?
<fangorious> stdin: they're pretty much the same thing, aren't they?
<stdin> nope
<stdin> different apps
<fangorious> The Regional & Langauge UI is the same from either one
<goodseed> ubuntu pl ?
<stdin> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Jucato> !pl | goodseed
<ubotu> goodseed: please see above
<Jucato> bah
<SolidSource> fangorious: system settings is made by kubuntu and kcontrol is made by KDE
<fangorious> I've gone in through both
<Jucato> System Settings is just a UI/wrapper for kcm (kcontrol modules). kcontrol is the same
<Jucato> both use the same modules, only arranged/grouped differently and using a different main interface
<mervteck> can anyone reccomend the EASIEST install of nvidia drivers
<stdin> fangorious: do you have xkb-data and xkeyboard-config installed? and kubuntu-desktop for that matter?
<intelikey> fangorious i don't know what to tell you.  my dapper system shows choices in that section
<fangorious> stdin: all three are installed
<SolidSource> !info keyboards-rg
<ubotu> keyboards-rg: Various keyboard layouts for X-window and linux console. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 148 kB
<intelikey> fangorious in the kcontrol you didn't over look the little "enable keybord layont" check box did you ?
<fangorious> SolidSource: just tried that one, didn't help
<fangorious> intelikey: nope, can't select the layout menu if that's not checked
<soulrider> ~java
<intelikey> hmmm
<soulrider> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<intelikey> fangorious not using beryl are you ?
<fangorious> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> ok there you go.
<fangorious> intelikey: hrm, gnome/beryl doesn't seem to have a problem. do you have a link to info on the kde problem? (i haven't found anything with my own googling)
<intelikey> !beryl | fangorious the help for beryl is in that channel
<ubotu> fangorious the help for beryl is in that channel: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> i presonally don't know why beryl and kde are so non-compatable but they do seem to be.
<intelikey> and by "non-compatable" i simply mean that one has an adverse affect on the other
<Fizzbane> If i have picture on an external hd with a file system NTFS can i use those pictures on linux?
<stdin> you can read from ntfs
<intelikey> Fizzbane sure
<Fizzbane> so i can use them?
<stdin> writing is a bit more tricky
<intelikey> !ntfs | Fizzbane
<ubotu> Fizzbane: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Fizzbane> can i copy them to my linux hd easily?
<stdin> yeah
<Fizzbane> ok sounds good
<intelikey> very
<Fizzbane> i love linux
<Fizzbane> its so much nicer than windows
<intelikey> many of us in here would concure
<Fizzbane> ok can i use that guide to mount an external hd?
<Alonea> ok, is there an app like windows' sound recorder? I need to speed up a sound and reverse it.
<intelikey> there are many apps that manipulate sound.  how ever sound file format may be an issue. mp3 is propritary as are several others
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fizzbane> intelikey: do i use that guide to mount my usb external or is it meant for internal drives?
<intelikey> should work for external too
<SolidSource> fizzbane: external should automatically work
<Fizzbane> really? awsome
<intelikey> usb is pretty well supported
<SolidSource> Fizzbane: just like a flash drive
<Fizzbane> yup
<Fizzbane> my 500gb flash drive
<Fizzbane> =P
<lourence> hi how do i fix the card reader? it doest read my smart card
<Daskreech> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<Fizzbane> horray it did work
<c0nv1ct> anyone else using Moblock? i'm getting some strange hits, like the DoD NIC
<intelikey> cross-platform ???     does that mean depends on both gtk and qt libs ???
<Xiphias> !bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1507 kB, installed size 6516 kB
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: i think they mean, it works with windows too :)
<c0nv1ct> i've used the windows version, but not the linux one
<intelikey> ohh!
<SolidSource> ...
<intelikey> well i've used the linux one but not the doz one
<eilker> anyone using audacity on edgy ? i have no text on its menu...
<intelikey> dapper here.
<Fizzbane> do i have to enable anything to play .mp3 files?
<c0nv1ct> Fizzbane: yes
<intelikey> you didn't read the page.
<fangorious> ok, logged in with plain on xorg+kde. no xgl/beryl. still have an empty menu. :(
<SolidSource> eilker: what do you mean? no text in which menu?
<mervteck> can anyone tell me how to install firefox, i downloaded the tar.gz file but now wut
<c0nv1ct> mervteck: dont compile it, use apt-get
<stdin> mervteck: use Adept
<eilker> SolidSource>: all menus, i mean there are only lines, no file no edit etc...
<intelikey> fangorious that just simply can't be.  look again.   heh
<mervteck> whats the command in apt-get to get firefox?
<SolidSource> Fizzbane: libxine-extracodecs gives mp3 support
<stdin> mervteck: sudo apt-get install firefox
<fangorious> apt-get install firefox
<mervteck> ty
<Fizzbane> how do i do this?
<SolidSource> mervteck: "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<c0nv1ct> i swear, they need to emphasize the package system for new people somehow
<stdin> wooh, you were late there SolidSource  :P
<intelikey> !mp3 | Fizzbane
<ubotu> Fizzbane: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<c0nv1ct> so many people come in asking how to compile stuff thats in the repos
<intelikey> yes
<SolidSource> !info libxine-extracodecs > Fizzbane
<Xiphias> Will libreaddvd3 work with most players?
<Xiphias> or libdvdread3, can't remember
<intelikey> Fizzbane oh you may not have multiverse repos setup.  see !repos
<SolidSource> yes
<eilker> is kdesu used only for konqueror, or for all graphical things which needs root rights ?
<intelikey> all
<stdin> eilker: all
<stdin> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<mervteck> awesome i got it installed now, ty guys
<eilker> thanx
<Xiphias> Keep in mind, it only installs FF1.5
<BluesKaj> kdesu works with kate the text editor as well
<Fizzbane> i have multiverse and universe
<intelikey> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<stdin> FF2 is in backports
<Daskreech> !kq
<ubotu> kq: adventure game in the spirit of Final Fantasy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.cvs20060528-3 (edgy), package size 206 kB, installed size 768 kB
<SolidSource> Xiphias: depends on what version of OS you have...edgy gets FF2
<eilker> i have problem with audacity, any alternatives of it ?
<aphroguy> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Xiphias> Ah, ok. I've only installed the package in dapper.
<mervteck> can anyone reccomend how to install wine?
<stdin> !wine
<eilker> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intelikey> eilker yes there are but the problem you have may be a simple as going into it's menu and configuring it to use the correct input/output devices/engines
<SolidSource> eilker: that or you may just need to relogin, some apps are fixed that way
<mervteck> can i just put in konsole deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<intelikey> mervteck no
<eilker> solidforce: it is same since one week
<mervteck> err wate
<SolidSource> mervteck: no need
<mervteck> wow im retarded
<mervteck> lol
<SolidSource> mervteck: its in the ubuntu repos
<Xiphias> Hmm, FF2 isn't showing up in the backports either.
<mervteck> so just go and put in the wget line?
<eilker> intellikey: i cant see text in its menu, only lines instead of text
<Fizzbane> the line in the restricted formats guide for media files doesnt work
<stdin> you can do: echo "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list" then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<supa> Greetings.
<stdin> mervteck: ^^
<supa> I had a quick question about gparted for the current version of Kubuntu.
<mervteck> stdin are u registered?
<supa> I recall a while back that I tried an installation with Ubuntu 6.10 and gparted had corrupted my partition table.
<stdin> mervteck: yep
<SolidSource> Fizzbane: do "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<stdin> supa: gparted? or qtparted?
<supa> Does the gparted included with the latest version of Kubuntu still have issues where it corrupts the partition table?
<intelikey> mervteck in a konsole you could,  { echo "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list }   if you did that as root, would add that repo,  but that's not the sujested way.
<besonen_mobile> one or two reboots after cleanly installing kubuntu i noticed that grub acquired an additional startup option.  the machine in question dual-boots win xp home.  initially grub gave the typical options to select from at boot-time, with the last option being to boot from "Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition".  after one or two or three (i wasn't counting) initial reboots grub now displays and additional line just after the "Microsoft
<besonen_mobile>  Windows XP Home Edition" option.  this last option says "Windows NT/2000/XP".  any ideas why this happened?
<Lichte> Hi all
<supa> Hmm... Hang on. Whatever it is that is included with Ubuntu 6.10 (on the ShipIt disc).
<intelikey> mervteck only mentioned too point out that you are not far off on the question.
<Fizzbane> solidsource: thanks
<SolidSource> mervteck: if you have the repo enabled, just type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Lichte> how's feisty going ?
<intelikey> supa is that a known bug you refer to ?
<intelikey> Lichte #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> that's where all feisty chatter is.
<Fizzbane> SolidSource: is that all i have to do?
<Lichte> k
<supa> intelikey, AFAIK, yes. I recall reading about it on the Ubuntu forums.
<nu-> Does kubuntu now allow where to install GRUB, like ubuntu 6.10 does?
<SolidSource> mervteck: but if your system can't find the wine package, follow this, it explaines things better (remember change gksudo to kdesu and gedit to kate): http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Windows_Applications_in_Linux_.28Wine.29
<SolidSource> Fizzbane: for MP3 yes
<supa> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/48229
<supa> There's the link to the post for it I last read.
<intelikey> supa well i don't know the answer to your Q but it must have been something hardware specific, seeing that *buntu has used parted for all install applications sense it's debeau
<Fizzbane> SolidSource: what is a good mp3 player with a good EQ and organization system?
<SolidSource> supa: if you resized partition...that is extremely questionable, it doesn't work well 100% of the time
<SolidSource> Fizzbane: amarok
<intelikey> nu- kubuntu is ubuntu at the install level.  the gui installer is buiquity
<supa> Well, that's the thing. I have installed it in the past and it worked fine. But with this particular version of Ubuntu, my partition table is always corrupted.
<hendaus> hello
<Fizzbane> SolidSource: thats the best one?
<hendaus> i need a help
<supa> Hmmm, do you think if I used a different program (such as PartitionMagic for Windows XP) I may have better luck?
<eilker> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<eilker> !ktk
<hendaus> anyone knows about amule?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sebr> hm, i have onboard sound, and i have an sblive card. how can i force ubuntu to ignore the onboard sound?
<SolidSource> Fizzbane: if you don't like it find a new one, theres plenty out there...amarok is what I use for my several hundred GB of music
<Lichte> !amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<intelikey> Fizzbane in the *nix world one quickly learns to refrain from the use of subjective wording like   "best"  and  "right way"   linux is all about choices alternatives and freedom.
<eilker> what do we have in kde instead of gtk ?
<SolidSource> supa: resizing a partition in any program could cause problems, its not a perfect thing yet
<Fizzbane> SolidSource: ok thanks, If i have a soundblaster sound card will it automaticly work?
<intelikey> not at all about  the right way to do things and the best app to do it with.
<eilker> gtk is for gnome, what for kde ?
<Lichte> eilker: qt
<eilker> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<Fizzbane> intelikey: ok sorry mate. i wont do it again.
<eilker> Lichte>thanx
<Lichte> eilker: welcome
<supa> Fizzbane, thank you for all your help.
<intelikey> no offence.  just informing you that there is no "best" mp3 player.   the one you like is the best for you.
<Fizzbane> supa: i didnt help you
<nu-> Does kubuntu now allow where to install GRUB, like ubuntu 6.10 does?
<hendaus_> Lichte,  yes i am using it,but kad show to me (firewalled) and sometimes off
<SolidSource> nu-: yes, kubuntu edgy uses grub...and last I remember so did dapper, at least I did
<intelikey> SolidSource grub has been the default boot loader sense the birth of the distro
<nu-> SolidSource: but does it allow where to install it? like, i installed ubuntu 6.10 and it gave me the option where to install. (hd0,0...hd1,0..etc)
<stdin> nu-: yes
<SolidSource> intelikey: thats nice...its been too long for me to remember that
<nu-> stdin: talking about GRUB here, correct?
<intelikey> nu- the alternate install CD
<stdin> nu-: yes
<nu-> stdin, intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> SolidSource only sense 4.10
<stdin> nu-: the installer is the same as the ubuntu one, except with a Qt frontend
<Fizzbane> If i have a soundblaster audigy sound card do i have to install or do anything for it to work?
<stdin> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<SolidSource> intelikey: ok....its useless knowledge so I won't remember
<intelikey> Fizzbane possable that you would need to insert a kernel module.
<NightBird> so...Herd should be released sometime next month?
<nu-> stdin: qhy qt?
<nu-> why*
<intelikey> SolidSource yes all man's knowledge is useless.
<nu-> kubuntu uses qt?
<intelikey> it's all vanity and vexation of spirit.
<NightBird> nu-, kubuntu uses kde, which is built on qt...
<Fizzbane> intelikey: does that mean i would have a new kernel and i would have to install my nvidia drivers and everything again?
<mattp1984> hey i have a question, just installed kubuntu 6.10 on my desktop, it  has a 64 bit AMD processor
<intelikey> Fizzbane no
<mattp1984> and my USB devices arent working
<mattp1984> any ideas?
<Fizzbane> intelikey: ok good thanks
<hendaus__> Lichte,  yes i am using it,but kad show to me (firewalled) and sometimes off
<nu-> thanks
<NightBird> do the usb ports work on other systems?  also, what are you trying to put in?
<NightBird> er... do the usb ports work on other operating systems
<mattp1984> i am trying to use my mouse
<SolidSource> intelikey: not all knowledge is useless....is knowing how to rebuild your kernel when it breaks useless?
<mattp1984> and yes they work on windows
<NightBird> hm...
<mattp1984> i used lsusb, and it shows 3 devices
<mattp1984> with and ID of 0000000
<stdin> nu-: because Kubuntu uses KDE, which uses Qt (like Gnome uses GTK)
<NightBird> mattp1984: are those 3 busses? or 3 devices?
<mattp1984> 3 busses, each one says device 1
<mattp1984> bus 1, device 1
<intelikey> Fizzbane when you installed the nvidia driver it inserted a module into the kernel.   that's how hardware support is handled in linux.      a module is a block of code that when inserted into the running kernel, adds support for something that wasn't already supported in the krenel... in short "a driver"     (not all modules are drivers btw)
<mattp1984> bus 2, device 1
<mattp1984> etc
<NightBird> I believe that means it's not detecting any devices then...
<NightBird> well... maybe
<intelikey> SolidSource yes it is.
<NightBird> I'm not sure
<nonuda_> guys, i want to run beryl, but i have problem with my nvidia driver, glxinfo | grep render show me this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10444/ , how do i fix this?
<intelikey> SolidSource knowing that computers exist is useless...
<SolidSource> intelikey: ok...enough...not doing the philosophy thing tonight...that was last night
<mattp1984> any idea's on the USB thing?
<Fizzbane> intelikey: well i learn something new everyday, and that is the most important one today.
<NightBird> where are the desktop setups held at?
<intelikey> Fizzbane unlike M$ linux can add and remove support for almost anything while running.
<Fizzbane> intelikey: this is why linux is amazing
<euphonic05> hi, my mic is not working on my dell inspiron 6400
<stdin> nonuda_: do you have the glx module loaded in xorg.conf, like this http://pastebin.ca/396952 ?
<euphonic05> or atleast on applications like skype
<euphonic05> what can i do?
<mattp1984> so i take it no ideas on the USB thing'
<intelikey> e'plurabus unim  of the reasons why...
<nonuda_> stdin, i have nvidia-glx status installed and so linux-restricted-modules
<stdin> nonuda_: that's not what I asked
<hendaus__> i am using amule it,but kad show to me (firewalled) and sometimes off,can anyone help thanx
<nonuda_> ok..i check my xorg.conf
<izauro> hola
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Xaron> hola chicos
<Xaron> necesito q me recomienden una aplicac P2P
<hendaus__> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nonuda_> stdin, yup i see load "glx" in section module
<intelikey> Xaron gaim
<Xaron> gaim is messenger
<SolidSource> nonuda_: you using nvidia? if so change "nv" to "nvidia"
<Xaron> i need P2P aplication
<SolidSource> Xaron: frostwire
<SolidSource> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<stdin> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Xaron> frostwire works for kubuntu?
<hendaus__> can anyone tell me how to turn off the monitor in 15 minutes?
<c0nv1ct> i was just about to tell him how too
<Xaron> ok boys thanks
<nonuda_> yes..when i change the graphics adapter to nvidia, x wont start..i dunno why, it said fatal error running install command for nvdia, (EE) nvidia(o) : failed to load the nvidia kernel module..
<c0nv1ct> nonuda_: is that the exact error? did it say why it couldnt load it?
<c0nv1ct> nonuda_: and have you installed the latest drivers from nvidia.com?
<intelikey> hendaus__ sleep 900 && apm -S
<SolidSource> nonuda_: that sounds like linux-restricted-modules isn't installed...at least not correctly
<nonuda_> yup..
<SolidSource> c0nv1ct: why use the ones from nvidia.com.....they are in the repo
<c0nv1ct> nonuda_: its a bit tricky, you have to install linux-restricted-modules, then remove nvidia-glx, then reinstall your drivers, then disable the nv module
<c0nv1ct> repo has old drivers
<aphroguy> Does anyone know if the gimp works on Kubuntu?
<c0nv1ct> aphroguy: yes, with gtk libraries
<hendaus__> intelikey,  ok where is that option on kubuntu?
<nonuda_> i have linux restricted module installed
<intelikey> hendaus__ idk.
<c0nv1ct> nonuda_: are you using Edgy?
<SolidSource> c0nv1ct: they aren't that old...
<nonuda_> yup
<intelikey> hendaus__ one could set the kde screen saver to do that maybe...
<c0nv1ct> SolidSource: if hes using Edgy, they are like 8734 or something, thats way old
<c0nv1ct> nonuda_: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336412
<SolidSource> c0nv1ct: not really...but whatever, they work
<c0nv1ct> nonuda_: that will get you setup with the latest drivers, and should get xorg running with the nvidia driver
<c0nv1ct> SolidSource: newer drivers are much faster, especially with newer cards
<nonuda_> ok..right now i'm downloading from http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html , should it work too?
<intelikey> hendaus__  man apm   was where i got that first idea.  well that and knowing bash syntax pretty well.
<c0nv1ct> SolidSource: plus, the newer ones have GLX support
<aphroguy> c0nv1ct: Can you point me to any forums or anything for how to install it properly?  Haven't really been able to find anything on the web with specifically Kubuntu.
<SolidSource> c0nv1ct: I have GLX
<nonuda_> and when i finish downloading, should i remove the nvidia-glx or not?
<c0nv1ct> SolidSource: do you run XGL or AIGLX?
<c0nv1ct> nonuda_: just follow the howto, it will do it all for you
<nonuda_> ok then..
<SolidSource> nonuda_: if both the nvidia-glx and the nvidia.com ones are installed...you need to remove of them
<c0nv1ct> SolidSource: the howto explains how to disable the nv kernel module
<nonuda_> oh ok..btw do u know envy?
<soulrider> aphroguy: if you wanna install gimp just do "sudo aptitude install gimp"
<SolidSource> c0nv1ct: yes, but some people miss that part for some reason
<c0nv1ct> SolidSource: the difference between the new drivers and the ones in the repo are that the new ones dont require a seperate GLX or AIGLX to be installed
<intelikey> i do.   i know envy every time i see someone post the specs for their box with gigs of ram and houndreds of gigs of disk space...  i know envy.
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: lol
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<duck_> does anyone know of an instant messagin client i can use with Linux?
<nu-> what is the command to list which HDs are hd0, hd1, etc?
<c0nv1ct> duck_: kopete, gaim, and a few more
<Fizzbane> for soundblaster i want to install TiMidity right?
<intelikey> nu- cat /boot/grub/devic*
<flaccid> i fixed my printer problem. w00h00!
<nu-> not grub though
<duck_> c0nv1ct i've tried kopete and it didn't work quit well, and i'm very vain and i think gaim is ugly -_-
<soulrider> i use GAIM
<soulrider> i lvoe it! :D :P
<rstanca> hello, I`ve installes kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu, is there a way to remove ubuntu-desktop by a single command?
<intelikey> nu- if it's not grub   it's not hd0 hd1
<c0nv1ct> kopete works fine for me
<soulrider> but it sp,eto,es crashes
<SolidSource> c0nv1ct: I don't have XGL or AIGLX installed
<duck_> as do i... but it looks horrid in kubuntu
<nu-> oh
<c0nv1ct> SolidSource: you have GLX installed? as in nvidia-glx?
<intelikey> nu- you can list partition and disk info    sudo fdisk -l
<soulrider> rstanca: there is a way to remove all the packages, yes
<intelikey> or cat /proc/partitions
<soulrider> i dont know how though, if i were you i would google it
<SolidSource> !kdesufix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdesufix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> !kdesu fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdesu fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> kde suffix ?
<intelikey> :)
<chino> hi
<chino> whats that command i can use on the commandline that installs programs ?
<chino> adapteck or something
<soulrider> apt-get
<soulrider> or aptitude
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install packagename
<soulrider> but you can also use adept that has a nice gui
<DisabledDuck> if i install KDE on Kubuntu, will it add all the KDE programs to kubuntu, or will it change it simply to the default version of KDE?
<intelikey> can't use it on the clik
<SolidSource> c0nv1ct: well whatever the differences are, I haven't looked (yes, nvidia-glx)...as it works I don't care at this point
<rstanca> soulrider, ofcourse i google it first, apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove, but it only removes the small ubuntu-desktop package, i want firefox evolution etc gone
<Jucato> DisabledDuck: Kubuntu is already using KDE
<rstanca> and don`t wanna do it by hand
<intelikey> DisabledDuck it will add what ever kde depends on that kubuntu doesn't    it wont change versions
<DisabledDuck> Jucato: i know that, but if i type sudo apt-get install kde, it lets me install it
<NightBird> so I'm wanting to get alglx working...
<Jucato> rstanca: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<NightBird> who wants to help me figure this out?
<DisabledDuck> Jucato, and Kubuntu is missing a lot of my favorite KDE programs -_-
<NightBird> I found an error in the log... saying dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed undefined symbol
<intelikey> rstanca remove gconf  maybe
<Jucato> DisabledDuck: "kde" in the repositories is a metapackage that installs *all* of the kde modules. and I mean all. that's a lot. everything in kdenetwork, everything in kdemultimedia, everything in kdegraphics, everything in kdeaddons, everything in kdeutils, *everything*
<Jucato> why not just install what KDE app you want/need?
<DisabledDuck> Jucato: thats a lot of apt-getting -_-
<SolidSource> !sudofix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudofix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> compared to a lot of unneeded packages/programs?
<SolidSource> DisabledDuck: why not use adept/synaptic then
<Jucato> besides, you can just "sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3 package4"
<intelikey> Jucato on a system that starts with ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-minimal  installing  kde  is less of a dl than installing kubuntu-desktop
<DisabledDuck> SolidSource: hmmm, good idea, i could just sift through all the ones i want
<yinni> hola
<Jucato> intelikey: you do mean kde-core do you?
<intelikey> Jucato no
<intelikey> i meant what i said.
<rstanca> thanks jucato
<SolidSource> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<soulrider> rstanca: i didnt mean the google thing as an offece or as in "google it an dondt bother"
<Jucato> hm.. really?
<intelikey> absolutely
<soulrider> rstanca: let me see if i can find the article for you
<Jucato> well I haven't tried, but I'm imagining you're only talking about download time, not the number of packages installed, like what I was pointing out
<rstanca> souldrider, don`t bother :)
<rstanca> souldrider http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<DisabledDuck> Does Konqueror have any benefits as opposed to Firefox?
<intelikey> Jucato i have  ubuntu-desktop and kde installed  if i issue the command right now to install kubuntu-desktop it says "After unpacking 190MB of additional disk space will be used."
<dk_ii> DisabledDuck it is the fastest browser for Linux (apparently)
<SolidSource> DisabledDuck: depends on who you ask....I say no...Jucato says yes
<intelikey> that's beside the point but yes the reason i have kde and not kubuntu-desktop is the dl size.
<Jucato> intelikey: I never said anything about download size. I was talking about the number of packages that he might not need
<DisabledDuck> well "fast" is besides the point, am i giving away my credit card number by using Konquerer is what i really wanna know
<SolidSource> DisabledDuck: personally I get faster web surfing in firefox...but konqueror has faster program load time
<SolidSource> DisabledDuck: they are both just as secure each other
<aphroguy> soulrider: thanks a lot, worked like a charm!
<soulrider> rstanca: thats the article i was looking for i think
<chino> i gave my freind the command  "sudo aptitude install x11vnc" but yet he says he stil cant find the command
<DisabledDuck> SolidSource: hmmm... alright, thanks
<soulrider> 'no prob aphroguy, it doesnt matter if an app is a gnome app, it will still work in kde
<intelikey> "installs *all* of the kde modules. and I mean all. that's a lot. ..." looked like you were implying that it was huge.   it's smaller than  kubuntu-desktop    thats all i was saying.
<intelikey> Jucato ^
<c0nv1ct> wow, i see what they mean about sudo messing up permissions when running X apps
<c0nv1ct> installing ut2k3 with sudo totally screwed up
<Daskreech> :-D
<Daskreech> ut2k3?
<Daskreech> Wow
<Jucato> intelikey: I'm not only implying that it's huge. I mean that it is huge. but notice I didn't say anything about download size or speed
<soulrider> rstanca: thats the article iw as looking for, i remeber some time ago someone came with the same issue you have now
<soulrider> rstanca: im gonna bookmark it
<pollyo> Hello
<rstanca> soulrider you should thank jucato ::)
<intelikey> but it's not that big.   lot of little bitty applets/modules and binaries   not huge in the sense of disk space or dl band width
<pollyo> Anyone know if you can remote view a Windows XP system under Linux?
* intelikey shrugs
<SolidSource> pollyo: yeah...VNC
<DisabledDuck> Okay, check this out, when i boot up 6.10 (as opposed to when i used 6.06) i get a staticy lines across my screen, it really doesn't affect anything, but when i'm trying to show Linux off to people, they always go "wtf is that?" does anyone know a way i can fix it?
<pollyo> SolidSource: What does VNC stand for or is that the app name?
<Jucato> intelikey: I never said anything about file size either. please don't put words into my mouth
* intelikey removes words from jucatos keyboard.
<SolidSource> pollyo: its a type of program....Virtual Network Computing. (or something like that)
<Jucato> very funny.
<SolidSource> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Jucato> actually, no. I''m not amused
<intelikey> Jucato if you'll stop being so defensive, i'll stop attacking everything you say.
<pollyo> Thanks... Looking at it now..
<cosmo_> does beryl work with kubuntu?
<chino> does the default sources.list come with internet resources ?
<omeil> has anyone here ever ran a Gambas project before?
<Jucato> intelikey: if you stop putting words in to my mouth, I'll stop being defensive
<SolidSource> pollyo: www.realvnc.com is one of the main windows one....
<SolidSource> pollyo: but there are so many out there
<intelikey> no deal   as long as you talk you get words.
<intelikey> :)
<Daskreech> cosmo_: Yes
<omeil> Does anyone here have Gambas installed? i can't seem to run any of my applicaitons on other comps
<cosmo_> sweet
<Daskreech> !gambas
<ubotu> gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1 (edgy), package size 952 kB, installed size 2224 kB
* Minataku executes a boredom() syscall and spins around in an idle loop
<Minataku> Weeeee!
<cosmo_> I'm liking kubuntu more and more  =)
<omeil> so anyone have it installed? :D
<pollyo> SolidSource: Does that realvnc.com work on both linux and windows?
<omeil> i need someone to test a .sh for me
<SolidSource> pollyo: yes...kubuntu has VNC built in though
<SolidSource> !krfb > pollyo
<pollyo> SolidSource: Ok.  I'll start with VNC and then look at the others.
<omeil> So does anyone here have Gambas installed?
<Skuller> i just came back from school...and i see Jucato and intelikey having a good time with each other's words?!....lol...keep it up
<SolidSource> !krdc > pollyo
<SolidSource> pollyo: those 2 programs are in the default install of kubuntu
<intelikey> kde and *ubuntu-desktop depend on     vnc-common* xvncviewer*
<nonuda_> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<intelikey> omeil where's the script ?
<pollyo> SolidSource: The free "Real VNC" looks like it is lacking quite a bit.
<pollyo> SolidSource: I wonder if the other is any better.
<omeil> intelikey: can i send it to you through Xchat?
<intelikey> yeah
<SolidSource> pollyo: thats just one...theres so many VNC programs out there
<intelikey> well i mean you have my permission... as to whether you not you can....
<omeil> intelikey: this is just a test proggy to see if it works on your system
<Xiphias>  sudo bash
<Xiphias> Whoops.
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> omeil i'm gonna read through it first.
<omeil> intel did u recieve any requests in xchat?
<intelikey> nope.
<SolidSource> pollyo: are you trying to access the windows machine or use the windows machine to access the linux machine?
<intelikey> you firewalled in ?
<omeil> hmm u have msn or yahoo?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> just pastebin it.
<omeil> im on a network but the XP machine has one tho
<pollyo> SolidSource: I want to be able to go both ways.
<intelikey> unless it's like 800k  hehhe then the pastebin might explode
<omeil> intelikey: would it work if its written in VB?
<SolidSource> pollyo: well its easy for linux to access windows...but the other way can be tricky
<intelikey> prolly not
<omeil> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pollyo> SolidSource: Access either desktop.  From Linux > XP and XP > Linux.
<intelikey> you said .sh  i was thinking bash script    err shell script.
<omeil> no its actually an executable.
<intelikey> ok i'll give it a look anyway.
<omeil> ill upload it
<compilerwriter> Alright people this is the mystery.  I was having issues with my floppy drive.  So just to be certain the blasted thing didn't get accidently disconnected when I vacuumed out the box a few weeks ago I shutdown and opened up the box and took a look.  All was well, and the floppy thing got sorted out.  But now I am having trouble with my XDMP connections to my box via xming that I was not having before.  I can single
<compilerwriter> instance proggys via ssh and tunneling, but I can no longer do the xdcp thing.  What the hell is going on?  Where do I start looking?
<SolidSource> pollyo: well follow the !vnc then ....cause VNC over SSH is most secure
<SolidSource> pollyo: theres also this tut: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_connect_into_remote_Ubuntu_desktop_via_Windows_machine
<omeil> http://files-upload.com/131473/UnixScape.tar.bz2.html try that
<intelikey> k
<pollyo> SolidSource: Great.  Thanks.
<beta> hi
<beta> would someone willing to help a noob out with the repositories? i might be a bit numb on this topic but i just dont get how exactly they work
<beta> +be
<compilerwriter> pollyo:  If you are behind a secure network the easiest thing to do should be XDMP session.  My problems with it notwithstanding.
<compilerwriter> However do not XDMP across the internet.
<intelikey> omeil i'm not registered there.
<compilerwriter> beta the repos hold packages which basically self install programs.  That is the really simple concept.
<pollyo> compilerwriter: What would be considered a secure network?
<compilerwriter> pollyo:  I use XDMP from within my home network.  My linux box is headless.
<omeil> intelikey: you don't need to be registered just scroll down and click download
<beta> compilerwriter: yes i understand that part and i used synaptic and apt-get for awhile
<pollyo> compilerwriter: I'll check that out as well. thanks.
<beta> but i never really basically understood the concept really
<compilerwriter> pollyo: I would never do it over the net though to another machine.  XDMP is not secured for that.
<pollyo> compilerwriter: The two computers are on my homenetwork.
<compilerwriter> pollyo:  What I did was use Xming as my xserver on my Windows box.
<beta> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<beta> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<beta>   Major opcode:  144
<beta>   Minor opcode:  3
<beta>   Resource id:  0x0
<beta> Failed to open device
<beta> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<beta>   Major opcode:  144
<beta>   Minor opcode:  3
<beta>   Resource id:  0x0
<beta> Failed to open device
<beta> ScimInputContextPlugin()
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<beta> kate: WARNING: Can't open /root/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<beta> argh...sorry didnt mean to flood the channel
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %beta!*@*]  by nixternal
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %beta!*@*]  by nixternal
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> beta, sorry bout that
<nixternal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<beta> sorry i didnt know it would auto send it on middleclick
<nixternal> you got collected in my script
<splunge> obnewbiequestion: how to install / where to find kuickshow for Edgy?
<beta> its ok i didnt mean to tho sry
<omeil> beta:is that what it sent to you in terminal?
<nixternal> beta: understandable :)
<compilerwriter> Pollyo:  See this site for setup:  freedesktop.org/wiki/Xming  It has a good example of XDMCP  a little down the page.  You can get Xming and the fonts from sourceforge.
<compilerwriter> beta: then what is the problem you are having with repos?
<beta> omeil: yup, and i was a bit confused does the error refer to the bookmarks thingy or is it something serious?
<pollyo> compilerwriter: Ok.
<beta> compilerwriter: might i query you about it? i gotta warn you though that im really a bit numb on this topic
<omeil> beta: im not sure,my error goes down to failed to open device then executes :( damn gambas and its gay programming lol
<beta> omeil: what do you mean by gambas?
<omeil> !gambas
<ubotu> gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1 (edgy), package size 952 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<beta> ok thx ;)
<omeil> its a programming language similar to VB
<Skuller> What do you do when a Sardar throws a hand grenade at you?
<Skuller> Pull the pin and throw it back.
<beta> well it opned up in kate...so ill look into it later
<Skuller> What do you do when a Sardar throws a hand grenade at you?
<Skuller> Pull the pin and throw it back.
<Skuller> What do you do when a Sardar throws a hand grenade at you?
<Skuller> Pull the pin and throw it back.
<Skuller> What do you do when a Sardar throws a hand grenade at you?
<Skuller> Pull the pin and throw it back.
<omeil> cool
<Skuller> sorry
<Skuller> it was the lag
<splunge> question: How to install (or where to find) kuickshow for Edgy?
<pollyo> BRB
<beta> my sources.list seems to be terrribly messed up....it always seems after a fresh install
<beta> basically every repository is uncommented....there isnt even a cd reposoitorie at all
<compilerwriter> beta query away.  Hopefully I can help.
<griphiam> What file in /etc defines the network interfaces?
<Daskreech> beta: They are all >un< commented?
<intelikey> griphiam /etc/network/ifaces  ?
<intelikey> interfaces
<griphiam> After a previous upgrade (I have one on going now), I lost eth1 which is my wireless
<beta> Daskreech: yes every single last one....not even the cd repository is there which should be the case after fresh install according to the handbook
<beta> compilerwriter: cool
<griphiam> Its still defined in /etc/network/interfaces, however its not listed when I do ifconfig
<griphiam> Any ideas where to look?
<intelikey> heh there isn't a download button on that page.   it's that confounded anti-textmode junk.
<beta> compilerwriter: darn cant query you
<intelikey> griphiam where to look ?    dmesg   ?          what are you looking for ?
<beta> ok i will try it here and make a complte fool out of me...
<griphiam> My eth1 interface...
<griphiam> It should be listed when I do ifconfig but it's not
<intelikey> griphiam only if it's up...
<intelikey> griphiam sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<griphiam> I tried doing "sudo ifup eth1"
<griphiam> Let me try that
<cube> can someone give a link so that i can follow on to how to isntall my video card"radeon 9800 pro" thanks
<griphiam> I get "Error: No such device"
<intelikey> !ati | cube
<ubotu> cube: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cube> thanks
<intelikey> griphiam then i sujest that it's needing a module.
<duck_> how do i enable universe and multiverse in kubuntu?
<griphiam> hmmm I must have lost it during a previous upgrade
<intelikey> !repos | duck_
<ubotu> duck_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> griphiam if you know the module name (if it's in the kernel modules)  sudo modprobe modulename
<griphiam> when I do "dmesg | grep -i wireless" I can see my hardware... ipw2200
<griphiam> would ipw2200 be the modulename?
<intelikey> ah wireless.  maybe not eth#  something else
<intelikey> !wifi | griphiam
<ubotu> griphiam: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<griphiam> Thanks... I'll take a look
<griphiam> (frustrating thing is that it was working fine before)
<intelikey> before what ?
<griphiam> I did a apt-get upgrade a few days ago
* intelikey knods
<beta> compilerwriter: well, one of the things i dont get is if there are programs that are available via more than one repositorie how does apt-get decids from which repository it gets the package for example:
* intelikey has a general rule.   "never upgrade/update anything"      but i don't follow rules very well.
<griphiam> =)  But where's the fun in that?
<intelikey> i can break a non-updated system as good as anyone...
<intelikey> :)
<beta> compilerwriter: lets say i want to install firefox which probably is available in the main repo but there is also a newer version in universe...hich one will get installed?
<beta> compilerwriter: do i always have to edit the sources.list before to make sure its gets the version of a software i want and not a newer (maybe unstable one)
<intelikey> the newer if "universe" is enabled....  but in that case it would be "backports" not universe
<intelikey> beta and you setup repos one time.    (answering for compilerwriter)
<intelikey> who seems to have droped his connection.
<beta> intelik: eek...so i indeed have to edit the sources.list before every install to make sure i get the stable...or the newest version of a software (whatever i prefer in that sepcific case)?
<DisabledDuck> is there any way to get fonts from Windows onto Linux?
<stdin> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<intelikey> beta no you setup your sources.list one time.   no more.
<beta> i will never get it i fear...
<beta> sheesh
<intelikey> you update your database before you install...   in adept there is a update button and on the cli  sudo apt-get update
<griphiam> hmmmm
<SolidSource> beta: you could just update the sources.list file
<griphiam> For some reason in my modprobe.d directory I have a ipw3945 file
<griphiam> dmesg distinctly says ipw2200
<intelikey> griphiam does lshw  tell you what it is ?
<beta> intelikey: hm, thats not what i mean....let me try it again....ok, so there is a repository for stable packages of software and there is a repository that holds the latest packages of software (which might not always be stable) right?
<pollyo> compilerwriter: I went with the freevnc (for now)  I am looking at my windows xp desktop from kubuntu.  It was a snap to install.
<griphiam> It says network:1 UNCLAIMED and it is a Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<nonuda_> i try to edit this file /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common, i don't have gedit, how do i do it without gedit?
<intelikey> beta  there are such repos but not the   ubuntu supported repos.
<stdin> nonuda_: kate
<intelikey> beta in theory, everything in ubuntu official repos should work.
<stdin> nonuda_: kdesu kate /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<nonuda_> ok...thanks
<beta> intelikey: hm, ok but basically what i mean is there are different versions of the same software in the ubuntu repos (main, rstricted, universe and multiverse) right?
<SolidSource> stdin: you wouldn't know where I could get kernel 2.6.17.12 or even 2.6.20 in edgy....without compiling it myself
<griphiam> intelikey : since lshw can see it, how do I assign it (give it a logical name?)
<intelikey> generally no.   different versions would be in the  update and security version of the same main  or universe repo
<beta> intelikey: i accepted..hope it works....wouldnt hurt to take a look at yours mine seems messed up
<omeil> Acetoneiso is pretty good :D
<intelikey> griphiam what does it see?
<griphiam> intelikey : It says network:1 UNCLAIMED and it is a Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<intelikey> beta yes that's for referance   didn't intend you to just copy it over and use it.   although if the version "dapper/edgy/feisty" is the same it should work.
<griphiam> intelikey : network:0 is assigned the logical name eth0 (and its the wire)
<beta> inteli: ok if thats the case then i think i got it now
<stdin> SolidSource: you *could* try and download the debs and install them, or add the feisty/main repo, install the linux-image package (without updating anything else)
<intelikey> griphiam second.
<griphiam> np
<beta> intelikey: i always thought there were different versions of some software packages in the repos....so i dindt understtand how it would ecide which ones to get in that case
<SolidSource> stdin: my head hurts already...
<stdin> SolidSource: it is probably less dangerous to compile it
<cube> can i get the link on to how to isntall the video card drivers. thanks again
<intelikey> griphiam what does    lsmod | grep ipw2200    say ?
<omeil> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> stdin: ....I'll see...just trying to get latest nvidia-glx package...but my kernel isn't high enough for it
<griphiam> intelikey : ipw2200               148040  0
<griphiam> intelikey : ieee80211              34760  2 ipw3945,ipw2200
<intelikey> SolidSource can you help griphiam get second wifi card up ?
<omeil> mono-1.2.3.1_2-installer.bin how do i install bin files again?
<intelikey> looks like the driver is inserted
<intelikey> or stdin ?
<SolidSource> intelikey: ....no, don't use any wifi with linux...
<stdin> omeil: any reason for needing to install that?
<intelikey> SolidSource k
<SolidSource> intelikey: so I don't know much about the wifi
<omeil> stdin: programming
<stdin> intelikey: I don't have a wireless connection, so I wouldn't know
<intelikey> well that makes three of us.
<griphiam> =)
<stdin> omeil: and you aren't using the one packaged by ubuntu, why?
<griphiam> (I'm looking through the bug reports at the moment)
<omeil> there is on packaged by ubuntu?
<beta> intelikey: so i should have every official repo put after the security and update archives like this: "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main restricted universe multiverse" and the same for the update archive?
<stdin> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<intelikey> beta yeah.
<stdin> omeil: yeah, just search for it in adept, or "sudo apt-get install mono"
<beta> intelikey: unfortunately the file transfer didnt work
<compilerwriter> I figured out what went wrong with xdmcp
<griphiam> AHHH
<compilerwriter> on my box.
<omeil> stdin:the packaged one is old tho
<intelikey> beta i'll paste it.
<griphiam> Ummm  I did dmeg | grep ipw2200 (should have done it before)
<stdin> omeil: but it's known to work with your system
<griphiam> [   24.936000]  ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<griphiam> [   26.304000]  ipw2200: Unable to load ucode: -62
<griphiam> [   26.304000]  ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -62
<griphiam> [   26.576000]  ipw2200: failed to register network device
<griphiam> [   26.576000]  ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:02.0 failed with error -5
<compilerwriter> now can some one tell me how to make certain that kdm is my default dm?
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<griphiam> Sorry =)  I'll use it next time
<stdin> compilerwriter: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager to say "/usr/bin/kdm"
<beta> intelikey: maybe i can send you mine....so you could tell me if its messed up or not
<compilerwriter> Thanks stdin
<griphiam> I'm not sure what to do with the error though
<intelikey> beta http://pastebin.ca/397031
<intelikey> or http://pastebin.ca/raw/397031
<pollyo> BBL
<beta> intelikey: for example i havent got an update mirror anywhere instead there is an entry like this http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates
<beta> intelikey: ill have alook - thx!
<intelikey> i'm out for a while.
<compilerwriter> pollyo are you still with us?
<beta> intelikey: thx for helping!
<intelikey> griphiam /etc/w<something>    not eth   but i dont' know.
<beta> intelikey: bye
<intelikey> beta luck with it.
<compilerwriter> beta did you get things sorted out?  I sort of had to take a phone call.
<beta> compilerwriter: the fog cleared a bit thx for asking! but i stil dont understand every part of it
<compilerwriter> beta:  It would take several hundred people to be certain we had all the nuances of every little bit of linux understood completely.
<compilerwriter> beta: live and learn.  We do what we can to help here.
<compilerwriter> Good night; or, Good morrow as the case may be for you all.
<beta> compilerwriter: hehe yes im very thankful for you guys helping out here - dindt want to come across wrong sry
<beta> compilerwriter: english isnt my native language
<beta> compilerwriter: gn8 and thx again
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: you see the post?
* Admiral_Chicago waves
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: not yet. haven't checked my feeds
<SolidSource> Admiral_Chicago: weren't you going to send me some documentation on something?
<Admiral_Chicago> kk, i seemed to have fixed my issue. the relevant stuff is second paragraph
<Admiral_Chicago> SolidSource: i'm sorry, for what was I supposed to send you doc work?
<SolidSource> Admiral_Chicago: something on firefox...
<SolidSource> Admiral_Chicago: don't remember much more than that though
<Admiral_Chicago> SolidSource: KDE integration?
<SolidSource> Admiral_Chicago: yeah....and if it says kpart will start working in firefox...I will be very very happy
<Admiral_Chicago> kpart does what?
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry it has been a while
<Admiral_Chicago> plus, just got the intratubes working
<griphiam> intelikey : thanks for your time!  I'm going to try a bit more to play with the driver or kernel (can't tell which) and if necessary, go back to the last kernel
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: the post entitled "Frustration"
<Jucato> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<SolidSource> Admiral_Chicago: kpart gives konqueror java, flash and stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> i fixed the frustrating part it seems though Jucato
<Admiral_Chicago> ah yes.
<Admiral_Chicago> sic
<SolidSource> !kpart
<Admiral_Chicago> err give me a sec
<Jucato> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> hmm
<SolidSource> Admiral_Chicago: well..its on the kde website docs
<ashmaus> 'lo all
<SolidSource> BRB...need to restart
<Jucato> rewhat? :D
<SolidSource> Admiral_Chicago: be back...just finished upgrading video drivers
<cosmo_> this is odd, I edited the xorg file like the guide said to enable twinview and it works in ubuntu but it is not using my second monitor in kubuntu. any ideas?
<ashmaus> With MS Vista, failure is not an option
<ashmaus> It comes pre-installed
<cosmo_> lol
<SolidSource> alright
<ashmaus> new vid work alright?
<SolidSource> yep
<SolidSource> even see new features in the config
<ashmaus> What's a good wireless card for Kubuntu?
<beta> would this be the correct entry to have all official ubuntu repos enabled: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse ?
<ashmaus> Or anyone got a good link for a guide for Broadcom on a amd64?
<nixternal> anything with the Orinoco, Atheros, or PrismII/54 chips
<beta> (ubtade and security not included)
<beta> +p -b
<SolidSource> ashmaus: well in dapper...I used intel and msi...but I haven't used wireless in linux for a while
<nixternal> beta: that would be correct for all of the main dapper packages, but you would also want
<nixternal> dapper-updates and dapper-backports on seperate lines
<ashmaus> thx nixternal, which of those would you reccomend?
<nixternal> i.e., ->  deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<nixternal> and then one for dapper-backports
<ashmaus> Solid, you should try it...computing in the great outdoors....   :)
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic > beta
<beta> nixternal: yep, hold on is this correct for all official ubuntu update repos: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<nixternal> ashmaus: any of the 3 as they have open drivers, so you can get full function with the cards
<nixternal> beta: you got it
<beta> nixternal: sorry you posted it already
<nixternal> hehe, tis ok
<SolidSource> ashmaus: I use wireless..but I got windows on laptop cause I got tired of wireless problems in kubuntu...didn't have wireless problems in fedora or SuSE
<beta> nixternal: now for security: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse ?
<SolidSource> ashmaus: waiting for Feisty before trying again
<userund> SolidSource, the underlying programs are all the same.  you can get wireless up and running on all distros if it works on one
<userund> maybe not _out of box_ all the time
<SolidSource> userund: never said I didn't get it to work...just didn't like the intermentant disconnects
<ashmaus> I'm running Feisty on a laptop (dual-booting with XP), the KNetworkManager can tell me what I have in the box, it just can't activate it.
<userund> SolidSource, intermittent.  well, whatever works
<beta> its abit confusing that there is an extra mirror for security but not for updates
<SolidSource> userund: spelling....not something I pride myself in
<computerex> are there any screen shots of KDE 3.5.6 ?
<SolidSource> userund: nor do I even pay attention most of the time
<beta> can someone confirm this is the correct entry to enable all oficial security repos: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<userund> SolidSource, whatever works
<beta> SolidSource: thx for the hint just noticed it
<SolidSource> ashmaus: it can't activate your cards?
<SolidSource> card *
<beta> ok should be correct then
<kRush> hi, where would be a good place to install games like quakeIV or WoW? /usr/games, ~/whatever does it matter at all?
<userund> doesn't matter really.  /usr/local or /opt is fine too as well as ~
<kRush> ok thx
<ashmaus> Nope. It tells me the propper version and everything, just won't activate it.  Forums say it's a driver issue
<beta> what do i need the sources for (deb-src)?
<ashmaus> Used a tutorial to install a different driver with ndiswrapper, but that failed
<SolidSource> ashmaus: ok you convinced me...I'll install kubuntu laptop....though it may take a bit
<unix_infidel> SolidSource: well if you dont need KDE use the server install cd.
<userund> kde rules.
<unix_infidel> wont take more than 15minutes that way :)
<ashmaus> Other then that one issue, *IMHO* Feisty kicks ass
<SolidSource> unix_infidel: trying to troubleshoot something in kde...so kinda need it
<unix_infidel> ashmaus: really?  gimme a couple reasons, i'd bein interested to hear your input.
<SolidSource> actually....I can't installl linux on my laptop....doesn't support SLI
<ashmaus> Ok, mostly UI stuff and how easy it is to configure to my taste.
<ashmaus> SLI?
<userund> nvidia?  nvidia supports their cards pretty well
<SolidSource> Nvidia SLI....2 video cards acting as one...just you all the driver features for it to work correctly
<SolidSource> just you have to have*
<unix_infidel> SolidSource: what do you need sli?
<userund> yeah, on a laptop of all things
<unix_infidel> SolidSource: also, linux does support sli.
<SolidSource> unix_infidel: ultimate graphics rendering
<unix_infidel> SolidSource: for what?
<SolidSource> unix_infidel: gaming
<unix_infidel> ultimate=productive....gaming...
<unix_infidel> SolidSource: if you want to be gaming, i mean really GAMING, stick to windows.
<userund> gaming is not really a reality on linux.
<unix_infidel> i'm not here to convince gaming fanboys of why they should run linux, only that if they spend most of their day gaming, they should stick to windows.
<SolidSource> userund: yeah true...though I have WoW running just as good on linux as windows
<unix_infidel> SolidSource: right, but how intensive is wow.
<ashmaus> I am still new to this "Linux thing", but I checked out a few distros (Fedora, Sabyon (several more in a drunken haze) and Feisty seems to have the best mix of "tools" eye-kandy and ease of use.
<computerex> Yesterday I ran dos box and played Dangerous dave and Prince of persia :D
<SolidSource> unix_infidel: got Dooom 3 working too
<unix_infidel> SolidSource: last time i played doom was on my win95 box.
<userund> SolidSource, WoW is good work but Doom3 runs natively on linux
<SolidSource> userund: ummm not last I looked, at least its not the box
<unix_infidel> SolidSource: and again,*THERE IS* linux support for SLI
<userund> SolidSource, doesn't say on the box but it does.  if you're running it in wine, you're probably not getting the best performance you could.
<unix_infidel> but unless you're running a rendering cluster like me, you wont need it.
<userund> it's native
<SolidSource> unix_infidel: yes...but for the GO cards?
<unix_infidel> SolidSource: sure thing.
<ashmaus> I think Vista will be a great boost for Linux gaming
<unix_infidel> ashmaus: i have to disagree there, i think dx10 and dx9l is going to clinch gaming for windows platforms.
<userund> ashmaus, not so sure about that.  directx 10 could leave linux behind especially since they're dropping opengl support from what I heard.
<SolidSource> unix_infidel: theres not even a linux driver for GO cards...so sacrafice my low battery life even more
<unix_infidel> SolidSource: ok, good for you.
<unix_infidel> i'm not here to convince you of what i've already told you.
<unix_infidel> and i know what i've told you to be true.
<SolidSource> unix_infidel: ok, so it supports SLI...but the automatic disabling of 1 card when on battery is where I'm finding problems
<unix_infidel> SolidSource: again, you are a fool is you need to be doing advanced rendering on battery.
<unix_infidel> especially SCALABLE rendering.
<beta> could sombody try to reach  http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu for me?
<ashmaus> Well, you may be right there, but I think the price and problems will draw more people to linux
<userund> beta, works well
<SolidSource> unix_infidel: ok...don't be an ass...you obviously don't understand what I'm saying
<beta> it seems i cant connect neither via apt-get or adept
<beta> damn
<beta> userund: thx
<userund> ashmaus, I'd hope so but I doubt it.  the first SP will probably disable their annoying user control system by default or something, and everyone's buying it on their next PC as is...
<userund> ashmaus, won't keep me from moving my family over to ubuntu though. :)
<cosmo_> this is odd, I edited the xorg file like the guide said to enable twinview and it works in ubuntu but it is not using my second monitor in kubuntu. any ideas?
<userund> beta, try taking out de
<ashmaus> All the computers for sale at Staples said to re-format and install Ubuntu
<userund> just http://ubuntu
<ashmaus> :)    hey, don't look at me that way...they had it coming
<userund> ashmaus, someone should write that virus.  format c: ; apt-get dist-upgrade linux
<beta> userund: archive.ubuntu u mean?
<cosmo_> lol
<userund> beta, yeah right
<beta> http://archive.ubuntu
<beta> userund: that seems to work...but dont i have to use the german location to get the sofware with the corret localization installed already?
<beta> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ gives http://de.archive.ubuntu as well
<beta> hm
<userund> beta, i'm not sure, but try it out and install a small program
<KrAmMeR> phew i finally figured out how to fix my resolution
<beta> well does it mean the german servers are down or the adress is invalid
<ashmaus> Is there a way to have it read-ou-loud this text?
<beta> nobody can tell i guess
<userund> neither, I can reach them no problem.  maybe it's a dns issue for you?
<cosmo_> man the more I am using Kubuntu the more I am liking it
<ashmaus> Or even read-out-loud a text file?
<userund> ashmaus, probably some software in the repos but I've never looked
<beta> userund: hm could be i had dns problems with breezy as well...but then i couldnt even connect to webpages or use irc
<cosmo_> try searching for text-to-speech
<beta> userund: ill look into thta....thx though...i can at least check now if my sources.list works
<ashmaus> I think I shall hunt. I would like to keep this window minimized and just listen while I work
<userund> beta, try replacing the domain with the IP
<userund> 141.76.2.3
<userund> ^ for de.archive
<userund> then you'll know if it's dns.
<userund> i'm out.
<nonuda_> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ashmaus> kttsd! I will install it tomorrow morning
<Berto> hi - what is the name of the GUI app for configuring X (specifically my mouse) in kubuntu?
<Berto> i'm having scrolling issues in konsole
<computerex> something is going very wrong. A lot of the apt-get's aren't working. sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<cosmo_> wow just tryed out stellarium, that is awsome
<beta> userund: ah! your a genius ;) thx a heap!
<beta> bye
<computerex> can somebody else try to see if it is working?
<cosmo_> can anyone suggest a good program for converting video to mpeg2 and DVD authoring, would like to make some of my videos viewable on my DVD player
<SolidSource> cosmo_: this one can convert...doesn't do DVD authoring though: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Multimedia+Converter++?content=53610
<stdin> cosmo_: devede and kmediafactory are good for DVD authoring, and avidemux is a nice GUI for converting video, there are also ffmpeg and mencoder for the CLI
<cosmo_> solidsource thanks
<cosmo_> I will try those
<SolidSource> cosmo_: theres this for DVD author...I like it ok: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ManDVD?content=38347
<nonuda_> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel..i got this when i tried to install nvidia driver, what should i do?
<stdin> use the ubuntu package
<SolidSource> kubuntu and ubuntu use the same packages
<nonuda_> stdin, adept manager right?
<stdin> nonuda_: yeah, you have to have multiverse enabled tho
<stdin> (aswell as restricted)
<SolidSource> should put in the channel anouncement that the default sources.list is not complete and needs to be changed
<nonuda_> i see it already main restricted universe multiverse
<nonuda_> in the menage respo
<stdin> nonuda_: ok, then install the linux-restricted-modules for you kenrel version and nvidia-glx
<ashmaus> Well, must get to bed. See y'all tomorrow....
<ashmaus> quit
<ashmaus> duh
* stdin yawns
<stdin> just being in #ubuntu is tiring
<mervteck> lols
<mervteck> i love linux =)
<stdin> I love GNU/Linux
<stdin> linux is only a part of what most people call "linux"
<stdin> if that makes any sense at all
<stdin> :P
<cosmo_> this is odd, I edited the xorg file like the guide said to enable twinview and it works in ubuntu but it is not using my second monitor in kubuntu. anyone know how to fix this?
<stdin> cosmo_: have you set it to use it in system settings?
<cosmo_> I think so but I'm not sure, just started using and setting up kubuntu today
<oblivion> heu is there any french?
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oblivion> salut sa va
<oblivion> ?
<oblivion> you hou?
<stdin> I know what sa va means, I just about remember that from school :P
<stdin> and I'm tired, you?
<oblivion> yes I'm very tired but I'm french
<oblivion> and my english is not very good!
<stdin> that makes you less encumbered by tiredness ?
<stdin> oblivion: you know there is a french channel?
<oblivion> no
<oblivion> where?
<stdin> #kubuntu-fr (for kubuntu) and #ubuntu-fr (for ubuntu)
<oblivion> thx
<deathnote> i've deleted more than 10 gb of files in a directory.. but using df -h to check, it only shows i cleared 3gb.. why is it like this?
<ForgeAus> grrr wrong os to ask this
<ForgeAus> um when I was running startxgl I wasn't able to pasue the screen is there anyway to pause or capture the output?
<stdin> ForgeAus: redirect the output, like "startxgl &> ~/xglerrors.txt"
<ForgeAus> ahh whats the & mean? I know > usually is it append?
<stdin> ForgeAus: the & (in this case) means all, so the errors go there too
<stdin> ForgeAus: and >> is append
<ForgeAus> unfortunately even though it dumps out doesn't seem to be any errors
<ForgeAus> (unfortunately its normally just the usage of some program, from memory xproc ??
<stdin> some output may be going to stderr (instead of stdout) so you'll want the &>
<ForgeAus> IC
<ForgeAus> apparnetly blue-ray has been cracked already
<stdin> wouldn't surprise me
<stdin> DRM was cracked quickly enough too
<ForgeAus> makes you wonder why they bother with this stuff...
<ForgeAus> its meant to increase security but it gets cracked early anyway so means its just a nuisance rather than any form of actual protection
<ghetek> how do i make a gui inputbox popup for my "sh" script?
<ForgeAus> dialog?
<ghetek> yeah
<ForgeAus> kommander does stuff like that doesn't it?
<ForgeAus> theres also a few programs like xdialog/kdialog (or for gnome I think its called zenity) that do simple gui dialogs...
<stdin> ghetek: kdialog
<ghetek> kdialog?
<ForgeAus> yeah
<stdin> kdialog rocks fot scripts
<ghetek> thanks
<ForgeAus> if you want to know more either ask stdin (he seems to know at leats something) and/or check out the man page
<ForgeAus> personally aside from the programs existence and a breif idea of what it is for, I have absolutely no idea how to actually USE it lol
<ghetek> thanks guys
<ghetek> stdin: will kdialog work for xubuntu?
<stdin> ghetek: only if they have it installed
<ForgeAus> ghetek theres xdialog (for Xwindows in general)
<ForgeAus> or zenity
<ForgeAus> (kdialog probably requires at least qt)
<ForgeAus> which I'm guessing xubuntu may have anyway
<stdin> ghetek: I'd use an if function to check what they have anyway
<ghetek> im making a usb booting hard drive
<ghetek> and when you plug it in it automounts everything it sees
<ghetek> then you can right click on an HD and backup
<ghetek> the backend uses partimage
<ForgeAus> casper?
<ghetek> but i need a good dialog prog to let the user make a filename
<kRush> how can I see how much diskspace is left on different partitions
<ForgeAus> disk management?
<stdin> ghetek: you can use something like this in your script to check what they have http://pastebin.ca/397105
<ForgeAus> in system settings
<ghetek> thanks stdin!
<stdin> :)
<stdin> no probs
<ForgeAus> hehe what if they have all 3? :)
<ForgeAus> it defaults to Xdialog
<stdin> ForgeAus: it would pick the 1st it finds
<kRush> ForgeAus: not really
<ForgeAus> I'd go with kdialog, zenity, Xdialog (But a Gnome user would probably want Zenity, Kdialog, Xdialog)
<DHGE> kRush: df -h
<kRush> DHGE: thx
<ForgeAus> I'm not entirely sure where XFCE fits in the grand order of QT/GTK etc...
<stdin> ForgeAus: I said "something like" :P I've GPL'd it :)
<ForgeAus> rofl
<stdin> ForgeAus: afaik, xubuntu uses the GTK stuff, and gnome tools
<ForgeAus> some users like me have *buntu-Desktop
<ghetek> well its not variable
<ForgeAus> ie kdialog + zenity (perhaps even xdialog)
<stdin> that's why it uses elif, not else
<ghetek> i run a small tech shop and i want something easy to use for my employees
<stdin> and, I have all 3 too
<ForgeAus> stdin, yeah but its a matter of priorities
<ghetek> so right click backup and rightclick restore is great
<ForgeAus> the first one it checks that is available is used
<ForgeAus> in my case I'd want it to check kdialog first
<ForgeAus> but zenity would be the more global preference (at least generally stuff tends to default to gnome)...
<beta> is kaffeine a front-end for xine?
<ForgeAus> if gnome's missing it isn't an issue...
<ForgeAus> the if will fail
<ForgeAus> or elif clause if you like
<stdin> modified http://pastebin.ca/397108
<ForgeAus> but if it passes and zenity is the first one (ie prefernece) then it will choose that, whereas I'd rather it choose kdialog)
<ForgeAus> ahh I can see why you did it that way :) yeah better
<stdin> 'corce the DIALOG=.. parts are all wrong, but hey :P
<mervteck> anyone here use SecondLife?
<ForgeAus> unless of course your a gnome user who also has kde installed lol
<stdin> ForgeAus: stop making trouble ;)
<ForgeAus> sorry stdin its not about trouble, is there a way to check the current wm?
<stdin> ForgeAus: yeah, I suppose there are a couple ways
<stdin> ForgeAus: but what if they are running beryl/compiz ?
<ForgeAus> ie if running kdesktop now use kdialog, if running gnome now use zenity, if running neither try Xdialog
<stdin> or enlightenment
<ForgeAus> then it defaults to xdialog
<ForgeAus> you can't run kdesktop simultaneously with a gnome session right?
<stdin> ForgeAus: why not, if two users are logged in, one running gnome, other running KDE
<ForgeAus> you may  have both toolkits (ie QT + GKT even the full Gnome and KDE) installed, but checking the current WM is only one running at a time
<ForgeAus> yeah but only one's immediate
<stdin> ForgeAus: and what if they are running KDE, but not kwin
<stdin> ForgeAus: beryl for example
<ForgeAus> thats an interesting question
<ForgeAus> what parts of kde does beryl run?
<ForgeAus> that can be detected
<ForgeAus> (what if your running beryl on gnome)
<stdin> ForgeAus: beryl is just a window manager, it would run on both
<ForgeAus> can't just check for xgl or beryl itself
<ForgeAus> you need to check for the underlying kde or gnome components (or whatever other wm it is running on)
<stdin> ForgeAus: I don't know why I keep putting "ForgeAus: " in my messages, you and me are the only ones talking :P
<ForgeAus> rofl
<ForgeAus> habit?
<stdin> yeah
<ForgeAus> I rarely use nicknames I tend to make typos ... and then feel aweful about it
<stdin> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ForgeAus> which is one reason I love abbreviation
<stdin> that's what I use
<ForgeAus> yes but even that has its traps
<ForgeAus> ie three pl with se* nicks here
<ForgeAus> have to make sure you pick the right one
<stdin> but anyway :P, the user could be running aiglx, not xgl
<stdin> that isn't so detectable
<ForgeAus> yeah like me (being an ati radeon user)
<ForgeAus> I'm not so worried about glx itself being detected in this case...
<mervteck> EWWW ATI
<ForgeAus> yeah I know
<stdin> you'd have to try some dcop calls to see if KDE was running
<ForgeAus> its horrid for *nix
<mervteck> gforce ftq
<ForgeAus> but great for XP
<mervteck> ftw*
<ForgeAus> and bonobo (or whatever its called) for gnome
<ForgeAus> ?
<ahlalo_elyon> So, I've made a "Link to Application" on my desktop, but clicking it doesn't launch the app.  However, running the same command from the terminal, works fine.  I've set the Link to "Run in terminal" but still doesn't work.  What am I missing?
<ForgeAus> ahlalo interesting, it would seem nothing...
<beta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats when installing the restricted formats can i follow the ubuntu instructions or do the codes described there need the gnome environment/ libraries?
<mervteck> anyone here play secondlife?
<ForgeAus> unless you mistyped the link/command it runs?
<beta> codes = codecs
<ForgeAus> whats secondlife?
<stdin> beta: there are usually kubuntu instruction in there too
<ahlalo_elyon> ForgeAus: Actually, just out of curiosity, I changed the "Working Directory" to the same as the executable and it worked fine....
<ForgeAus> path problems perhaps?
<ForgeAus> maybe the terminal shell had more paths than X alone had?
<ahlalo_elyon> ForgeAus: Oh, and SecondLife is some stupid online MMORPG that is basically like the Sims, but less interesting. :)  There's my wonderful review.
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> IC
<ForgeAus> I could never manage the sims anyway...
<ForgeAus> and if I could... I'd find it remarkably tedious doing so... so I decided not to
<beta> stdin: ok, it says not to install the gstreamer stuff for kubuntu but the libarts packages listed above.
<stdin> beta: arts is kubuntu only anyway
<beta> stdin: which are the libarts packages though, libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs?
<stdin> beta: those are xine packages
<beta> stdin: hm this are the only codecs in that section with a lib prefix
<stdin> beta: what are you trying to get working?
<beta> stdin: then there are no libart packages described at all....read the whole page :(
<stdin> libart?
<DisabledDuck> adept file manager is telling me i can't do anything because another packaging manager is running already
<beta> stdin: basically all the non-free stuff
<stdin> !aptfix | DisabledDuck
<ubotu> DisabledDuck: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<beta> stdin: " However, they can also play most non-free media formats if you install the additional gstreamer (for Ubuntu only) or libarts (for Kubuntu only) packages listed above."
<DisabledDuck> stdin: thx
<stdin> beta: libarts not libart
<beta> suoting from the page...
<beta> stdin: ok, sorry for that....but there arent any libarts packages described on the whole page
<stdin> beta: look at the other pages then
<beta> stdin: uhm, which pages for example?
<stdin> beta: you can just use the apt-get command near the top of the page, just remove "gxine" and "ogle-gui"
<stdin> beta: and the pages you look at depend on what you want to do
<beta> stdin: ok
<beta> confusing but thx
<stdin> heh :P
<T3hWiz0rd> the new gaim betas don't let you put in blank lines on away messages? how retarded...
<mervteck> hey guys is the wine irc channel just #wine
<ForgeAus> @winehq
<Ayabara> I'm gonna try building the new krusader beta from source. What should I set my KDEDIR and QTDIR env variables to?
<ForgeAus> grr #
<ForgeAus> #winehq
<mervteck> ty ^^
<ForgeAus> I love krusader :)
<seven11> i love dolphin
<nodesert> i have install eclipse and java but eclipse says java can not be found!
<Ayabara> I'd love to get an answer ;-)
<nodesert>  /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun...not found
<stdin> Ayabara: do you want it installed in the default place?
<Ayabara> stdin, yep, as long as the future official releases will be installed as they should
<stdin> Ayabara: it should be /usr then, you should only need to set the --prefix tho
<Ayabara> stdin, what do you mean. I'm not too experienced building from source. do I use ' --prefix /usr ' as the input to something?
<stdin> Ayabara: it should have a configure script, so you'll do "./configure --prefix=/usr"
<Ayabara> stdin, then I'm all set. thanks
<stdin> :)
<stdin> nodesert: I think you need to install j2sdk1.4
<vicentiCO_> Hola
<stdin> Ayabara: if you need help, #kubuntu-devel is a good place, along with #kde and #kde-devel
<vicentiCO_> alguien puede decirme come entrar como root en una sesion?
<Ayabara> stdin, thank for the tip
<nodesert> i can not find j2sdk1.4 in package manager
<stdin> !es | vicentiCO_
<ubotu> vicentiCO_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> nodesert: it's in universe
<stdin> !info j2sdk1.4
<ubotu> j2sdk1.4: Blackdown Java(TM) 2 SDK, Standard Edition. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3462 kB, installed size 7856 kB (Only available for i386)
<stdin> nodesert: make that multiverse :P
<smile> ubotu: is blackdown like Eclipse ?
<kraut> moin
<nodesert> stdin: it is already multiverse
<nodesert> may be i should do something about paths?
<stdin> nodesert: are you on 64bit?
<nodesert> on 32bit
<stdin> then, if you have multiverse enabled, you sould be able to get it
<beta> could someone do an apt-get update for me?
<beta> cant connect to  the security server
<beta> http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main Packages
<beta>   404 Not Found
<beta> i cant reach the repositories...at one time i reahc them a minute later i dont...i thought it was a dns issue but at one point i even could reach it browser and url...but not via apt-get
<beta> im clueless what the problem might be
<stdin> beta: the server seems fine, maybe it's in the middle of on update, give it an hour
<beta> stdin: this is already going for 2 hours or so ;)
<beta> problems gotta be somewhere else i guess
<stdin> beta: can you reach http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz ?
<fxr> hi is there a plugin or anything which will let me edit an iso file (i.e add a directory) before burning it with K3B
<fxr> ?
<stdin> !kiso
<ubotu> kiso: program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 343 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<fxr> k nice one : )
<beta> stdin: yes
<stdin> beta: then apt should do, that's the file it's getting
<beta> stdin: that what confuses me....thought it was a dns problem but since i can connect via browser it obviously isnt?
<_al_> someone using kubuntu feisty?
<beta> stdin: it doenst though ;)
<stdin> _al_: you'll find plenty of people using feisty in #ubuntu+1 and #kubuntu-devel
<_al_> stdin: thanks
<beta> ah well no it fetches everything again....but it will be just a matter of minutes until it wont again
<firecrotch> _al_: I just installed it
<smile> hello linux world !!!
<smile> how can i use Apache in kubuntu .. any help plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!
<smurphy> Morning...
<stdin> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<smurphy> Anyone knows if there are newer devel. kernels for feisty ???
<smile> stdin: the server Apache with sql and php
<smile> stdin: like EasyPHP under windows!
<smile> ubotu: thx
<stdin> smile: follow that link from ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smile> ubotu: hhhhhhhh thx means thank you !!!! :-D
<stdin> smurphy: the current kernel version in feisty is linux-image-2.6.20-11
<stdin> !bot | smile
<ubotu> smile: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<smurphy> stdin: I know. But this one does not boot on the mac-mini. S-ATA problem with ATA-Lib...
<stdin> smurphy: report that in #ubuntu+1
<smurphy> Rcompiled a kernel - but I have to get some other modules all around the world to get my other hardware working - that runs out of the box with usual Kubuntu kernels :)
<smile> stdin: should i install sql server or client ???
<_al_> firecrotch: are you using 64-bit version?
<stdin> smile: the server, if you want to use a local database
<beta> stdin: like i said...doesnt work at all again
<firecrotch> _al_: Nope, sorry
<smile> stdin: thx :-)
<_al_> firecrotch: is konqueror working ok with web pages?
<_al_> in my situation konqueror doesn't show any web pages
<_al_> using 64-bit feisty
<peanutb> _al_, did you change the handeling of html files? This is what happened to me.
<smurphy> stdin: Looks like noone is awake in #ubuntu+1 :)
<stdin> smurphy: check if there are any bug reports yet
<_al_> peanutb: nope
<smurphy> stdin: You have a direct link ? Kind of not having much time this morning ... I'am at work ;)
<stdin> smurphy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bugs
<smurphy> Thx. Cool :)
<_al_> peanutb: what did you do to get konqueror to work?
<peanutb> _al_, i just made a html file and set it to open in konqueror
<_al_> peanutb: do you mean that konqueror can't open automatically web pages?
<_al_> in this situtation
<miltos> hi ppl:-] 
<smurphy> Hmmm... There seem to quite a few bug reports with weird issues about the ATALib related S-ATA drives ... But non like mine.
<peanutb> _al_, its really unclear to me what the problem was, ill probably file a bug report. Does the website open in another program?
<miltos> doen anyone know what's the card=? (for modprobe) regarding Crypto mpeg tv tuner?
<miltos> does anyone know what's the card=? (for modprobe) regarding Crypto mpeg tv tuner?
<cosmo_>  is there a way to get xchat to save channels so that it brings them up next time I start xchat? and if so how do I do it?
<Jucato> cosmo_: might want to ask the guys over at #ubuntu
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> I have a sudoers question
<animimotus> animimotus ALL=(ALL) ALL, NOPASSWD: SOUND, NOPASSWD: SHUTDOWN   <---------- can be: animimotus ALL=(ALL) ALL, NOPASSWD: SOUND, SHUTDOWN         ?
<smile> stdin: when i start Apache i get this "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName" ??
<smile> stdin: what's wrong ?
<nodesert> does anyone know how can add a plug-in for eclipse to make it visual editor
<animimotus> (a coma just to seperate the NOPASSWD terms like you see)
<stdin> smile: I don't run apache, try asking in #apache
<stdin> animimotus: I think it can, look at 'man sudoers' or man:/sudoers tho
<smile> stdin: i get "
<smile> Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<smile> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<smile> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<smile> Unable to open logs
<RaNDyMyZe> smile: that means you don't have a domain configured for Apache2.  It is using your localhost instead
<RaNDyMyZe> smile: are you just installing a development web server?
<smile> RaNDyMyZe: that's what i want !! i want make a website
<smile> RaNDyMyZe: so i will use "localhost" 127.0.0.1
<RaNDyMyZe> smile: do you just want to develop it on your system and host it elsewhere? or are you planning on hosting it yourself?
<smile> RaNDyMyZe: just developping
<RaNDyMyZe> smile: then don't worry about the domain error message. it's meaningless in this case
<smile> RaNDyMyZe: ok
<RaNDyMyZe> smile: this is a good howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<smile> RaNDyMyZe: thx .. I already reading it :-)
<Tido> is there a way to get nVidia Twinview to treat each screen as a seperate desktop rather than trying to run the two together?
<lycangodofwar> anyone else having trouble with beryl repos?
<chairul> what is herd feisty
<Tido> chairul: Feisty is the next release of U/Kubuntu
<Jucato> !feisty | chairul
<ubotu> chairul: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Tido> and the Herd's are testing releases
<chairul> is that version using kde
<stdin> !herd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* stdin adds "add herd to bot"
<stdin> * to his to-do list
<lycangodofwar> can anyone tell me how to use a higher screen resolution in ubuntu
<Tido> is there a way to get nVidia Twinview to treat each screen as a seperate desktop rather than trying to run the two together?
<ubuntu_> Hello. How do i view which hard drive is which? (hd0, hd1, etc)
<stdin> ubuntu_: you mean in grub?
<ubuntu_> stdin: not sure
<ubuntu_> im on a liveCD
<ubuntu_> going to install. and i have the option of where to install GRUB
<ubuntu_> says here it's going to be installed in hd0
<ubuntu_> but i think hd0 is my windows hard drive
<ubuntu_> don't want it there
<stdin> ubuntu_: hd0 is the 1st hard drive, hd1 is the 2nd
<ubuntu_> but isnt there a way to check? i aks because my Linux HD is uSB
<ubuntu_> therefore i wanna make sure
<stdin> ubuntu_: look in /boot/grub/device.map
<ubuntu_> stdin: thank you
<ubuntu_> stdin: I'm a liveCD. there is no grub folder in boot
<stdin> ubuntu_: maybe you can see in the grub shell, open konsole, and type "sudo grub", then "root (hd<tab>" (where <tab> is the tab key)
<_al_> peanutb: problem is on every web site I tested
<ubuntu_> nothinghappens. let me look here @ the help commands
<smurphy> Hmmm. Anyone knows why I can't install a linux-686-smp meta package ? Breaks dependencies ...
<chairul> is kubuntu suport for intel 333mhz with 256 SDR
<chairul> i want to install in my compaq notebook
<smurphy> chairful: Yes. Works. Take xubuntu though... You'll have more fun with - as ubuntu uses Gnome - and that's a Memory Hog ...
<stdin> chairul: you may get better performance with xubuntu
<smurphy> *lol*
<chairul> is xubuntu use kde desktop
<stdin> no, xubuntu uses xfce
<stdin> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<smurphy> KDE works on 256MB Ram - but is as slow as gnome ... So use xubuntu ...
<ubuntu_> im using kubuntu livecd and it's rather slow. is it because it uses KDE or because im running from the CD? or both?
<stdin> ubuntu_: it's because everything you are running is in the RAM, so there is less room for application memory, and you are running from a CD which isn't as fast as a hard disk
<ubuntu_> stdin: thanks
<stdin> try running windows from a CD and see how slow that is :P
<Jucato> stdin: granted you can run Windows from a  CD :D
<ubuntu_> hey stdin
<ubuntu_> partition #1 of SCSI2 (0,1,0) (sdc) as ext3
<stdin> Jucato: windows, or DOS :P
<ubuntu_> so, is sd2 = hd1?
<ubuntu_> sdc*
<stdin> yeah
<ubuntu_> thanks
<Jucato> sdc = hd2
<smile> where can I find a howto to install Beryl ?????????????????????????????????????
<ubuntu_> google
<Jucato> stdin?
<Jucato> does sd* use a different numbering from hd*?
<ubuntu_> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> !beryl | smile
<ubotu> smile: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<smile> ubuntu: i know .. someone know a quik link
<stdin> Jucato: hd0 is internal, hd1 is external
<ubuntu_> anyone have any idea when 8800's drivers will be included in the instalation CD?
<Jucato> stdin: hm.. ok... in my case, hda = hd0, hdb = hd1... both are internal...
<smurphy> anyone knows how to install the meta packages ??? :)
<smurphy> linux-686 b.e. ?
<SmokeyD> Hey people, I am running Kubuntu feisty on an amd64 machine (upgraded from edgy). Openoffice.org 2.2 does not want to start anymore. I already tried removing all openoffice related pacakges and removing ~/.openoffice.org2 and then reinstalling but to no avail.
<SmokeyD> see output of oowriter: http://rafb.net/p/VNFfQ450.html
<SmokeyD> any ideas?
<stdin> smurphy: apt-get them
<smile> should i install Beryl with XGL or AIXGL ??? and why ???????????????
<smurphy> stdin: Go dependency breakage ... Dunno why.
<Jucato> smurphy: can  you pastebin the errors you get?
<Jucato> smile: try asking in #ubuntu-effects or in #beryl as the bot said. (and please cut down on the question marks)
<smurphy> linux-image-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.20-11-generic which is a virtual package.
<smurphy> :)
<naught103> arggh! when ever I set no auto action on unmounted media in system settings, and apply, it's reset the next time I open it
<smurphy> smile: AIXGL is way more efficient. What Graphic-Chip you have ?
<naught103> I need to disable auto actions because they affect gparted
<naught103> anyone know how?
<smile> smurphy: Nvidia
<stdin> smurphy: are you on feisty?
<ubuntu_> !feisty
<smurphy> smile: then xgl ... AIXGL does not work on ATI/Nvidia Chipsets with vendor drivers.
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<smurphy> stdin: Yep.
<ubuntu_> smurphy: how's that going?
<ubuntu_> everything works?
<Jucato> smurphy: try in #ubuntu+1 ?
<smile> smurphy: no ..it worked before but with no windows decorator ..so AIXGL worked fine under nvidia
<smurphy> smile: Fall back to xgl... Belive me - I tried ;)
<smurphy> Jucato: Am in ubuntu+1 also ;)
<Jucato> :D
<smile> smurphy: u mean  i should try XGL ?
<smurphy> smile: Yep.
<m0ns00n_> Hey
<stdin> ho
<m0ns00n_> I have a wierd problem with firefox in kubuntu
<m0ns00n_> After some time when I click a link, nothing refreshes until I resize the window
<m0ns00n_> The old webpage is there
<m0ns00n_> When I resize the window, pow, the current page displays
<m0ns00n_> I am wondering if it is a xorg repaint problem.
<m0ns00n_> It only happens in firefox browsers, also flock
<m0ns00n_> I can't find any mention of this on google..
<m0ns00n_> That's why I am wondering if it is a kubuntu problem. I've had this for a _long_ time.
<naught103> no-one can tell me how to turn of usb-drive auto mounting?
<naught103> off
<stdin> naught101: ask in #kubuntu-devel
<naught101> ok
<naught101> er... why? I'm sure this isn't a development problem...
<naught101> it's a settings thing
<stdin> naught101: you're just more likely to get an answer there than here
<naught101> ok
<miltos> does anyone know what's the card=? (for modprobe) regarding Crypto mpeg tv tuner?
<ghetek> what is wrong with my script? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10586/
<stdin> ghetek: try changing "partimage -b -z1 -o save /dev/sda1 /home/hellouser/backup/$answer.gz" to "partimage -b -z1 -o save /dev/sda1 /home/hellouser/backup/${answer}.gz"
<M_Fatih> hi
<ubuntu_> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<M_Fatih> i have a big problem with my GTK applications, i can't open. Gimp, gthumb, leafpad.. etc, thep opens and closes, gimp shows splash and closes.. all gtk applicaitons returns with this error : gimp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: undefined symbol: FT_Library_SetLcdFilter
<miltos> does anyone know what's the card=? (for modprobe) regarding Crypto mpeg tv tuner?
<ubuntu_> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<waylandbill> M_Fatih: you could try reinstalling libcairo
<M_Fatih> no i didn't reinstall, i tried to dpkg-reconfigure
<M_Fatih> but it not worked
<waylandbill> no. I'm saying to reinstall it
<waylandbill> apt-get install --reinstall  <- like that
<M_Fatih> waylandbill: hmm. ok i'm trying
<waylandbill> M_Fatih: if that doesn't do it, it sounds like something wants a newer version of libcairo for some reason.
<beta> does anyone have an idea how to turn off ipv6 globally?
<stdin> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<beta> stdin: thx
<JLuca> hi all I have a very strange problem: my webcam is working fine with capturing software such as camorama or gqcam but it doesn't work at all neither with kopete nor with amsn. could anybody tell me something about that (I compiled by myself my pwc module, following posts on the ubuntu forum)?
<crazy_bus> is it possible to use your broadband account and modem on another persons computer in a different house?  Because the ubuntu guide tells me I need to install drivers for the built in dialup modem
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: if you mean dsl, I guess it depends on the provider. Mine it isn't.
<crazy_bus> thanks for the reply.  Yes I mean adsl.  It just that is a real pain manualy downloading files and transfering them then manualy installing dependancies etc.
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: you could just figure out the files that an apt-get would install and burn them to a cd-rw.
<waylandbill> it would be slick if there was a script that would determine the needed files, that would make another script that could be ran at a different location. :-)
<stdin> use apt-get --print-uris
<SmokeyD> have any problems been reported with the nvidia driver in 2.6.20-11 restricted-modules package?
<SmokeyD> I just changed from using the nvidia driver to the nv driver and openoffice.org starts without problem
<stdin> SmokeyD: ask in #ubuntu+1
<SmokeyD> ok
<Jucato> waylandbill, crazy_bus, stdin: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<waylandbill> Jucato: thanks
<crazy_bus> thanks also
<waylandbill> Jucato: that's exactly what the doctor ordered for a dialup connection. :-)
<Jucato> :)
<waylandbill> not that I have one, but when I did I'd of loved to have that. hehe
<mervteck> hey is anyone here good with wine? the wine channel is effin useless
<waylandbill> mervteck: I like merlot myself. ;-)  j/k what's the issue?
<mervteck> well im trying to run the bf2 update, and it hangs for a bit then just dies
<fearless> jucato ? do you have an aptoncd set or  a local mirror or completee CD set or NFS install from LAN ?
<Jucato> fearless: er? sorry, I just pointed out the site. I don't use it nor know how to
<waylandbill> mervteck: you could run the update on a windows install and copy the files over, if that's all it updates
<fearless> OK I would very much like to have such for mobility and to install for users  - also saw this  http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/download.html on pointed site
<mervteck> im running pure linux now, i hate windows officialy
<mervteck> sucks too cuz all i need is to update, it even works beautifuly but now i gotta get it updated =\
<mervteck> can u think of any other solutions?
<waylandbill> mervteck: the problem is that usually update programs have little testing outside the environment they are intended for.
<mervteck> =(
<waylandbill> mervteck: the only other solution I have is to get the updated files from someone else. I never could figure out why they can offer the updated files in a zip or tar or other archive.
<mervteck> weird though. the 1.1 update worked, but not the 1.41
<mervteck> i dont see why more ppl dont make games for linux
<waylandbill> mervteck: I guess with making everything so 'user friendly' some users can't do anything but click yes on wizard a few times. Unpack an archive? That'd be unheard of. :-)
<waylandbill> mervteck: there are companies starting to more and more, but there's more money in console gaming than pc gaming these days if you ask me.
<waylandbill> mervteck: that's what the driving factor is.. the $$$ and that's fine by me. I'd want to make as much as I could if that was my line of work too.
<beta> which is kubuntus dhcp client it doenst have /sbin/dhcpcd
<waylandbill> beta: dhclient
<beta> waylandbill: thx
<beta> how could i tell the dhcpclient not to overwrite /etc/resolve.conf? or is there any other way to do so?
<mervteck> wayland have u ever played SecondLife?
<beta> beside disabling write access
<waylandbill> I signed up for it, but have never played
<mervteck> the new linux client out is awesome
<beta> trying for hours now to rech the repositories this is my last resort for today
<waylandbill> beta: if you want to do that, why not set addr to static?
<beta> i think it might help
<beta> waylandbill: in my router setup?
<mervteck> pretty funny too i only got 5 pfs on windows with a 7950gtoc 512mb, i upgraded to the windows firstlook client. 40 fps, default linux client i pull 40. i go firstlook client linux i pull 90 - 100 fps xD
<waylandbill> actually, if you are trying to manually set the dns servers, that's what I'd do. Define them in the router so that the dhclient writes out what you want
<waylandbill> mervteck: did they just release a new client, because when I signed up, the client had issues.
<beta> i actually dont quite know what the advantages of dhcp are..my router is just setup this way
<intelikey> anyone know what would be accessing the consoles 1-6 durring boot time ?
<waylandbill> beta: if you're using a laptop, the benefits of dhcp are many.
<beta> i mean it assignes the same ip to the machines anyway...since there arent that many around the used ips are never used after the lease expires
<beta> waylandbill: right, sounds reasonable ;)
<waylandbill> beta: having dhcp in your router allows friends to come over and not need to redefine their ip addresses if they are using dhcp already.
<waylandbill> beta: there's no real right answer. It all depends on what best fits your needs really.
<beta> waylandbill: ok this sounds completely stupid but isnt somehow more secure to have dhcp and not a static ip?
<beta> +it
<waylandbill> beta: no difference.
<intelikey> one of these days i'll ask that and someone will actually know....
<waylandbill> intelikey: If I knew, I'd tell ya. :)
<intelikey> i figured that.   but of the 330 logged in i hoped you and beta werent the only ones awake.
* Jucato pokes intelikey
<waylandbill> beta: you could make a claim that it's not as simple as plugging in with requiring static ips, but someone determined enough would easily overcome that. The security should be more than that if need be.
<Jucato> intelikey: is it possible to use tty1-6 while the system is booting?
<Jucato> I mean, non-Kubuntu?
<waylandbill> intelikey: see. There's 326 people asleep is all. :-P
<intelikey> Jucato when anything accesses a tty that tty can then be switched to with alt+left/right-arrow   a console that has not been activated/touched can't be.
<beta> waylandbill: the ip were talking about here is just the lan adress which the router then assigns your isp IP to? ;)
<beta> waylandbill: i mean still no static ip from the outside
<Jucato> intelikey: hm.. so which means since I can't access tty2-6 during boot,it's not being accessed?
<beta> intelikey: why your saing that did i do something wrong?
<beta> saying
<waylandbill> correct. lan address. The addresses you have control over. You can't really do much about the wan address.
<intelikey> Jucato for an example drop to a console and hit right-alt+f12    then   touch /dev/tty24   and try it again.
<beta> waylandbill: allright, sorry for being such a noob ;)
* Jucato only knows that tty8 is reserved for usplash, which is why you can't use tty8 if you have usplash installed...
<beta> thx for the pateince though!
<waylandbill> beta: as they say, the only stupid question is the one unasked.
<intelikey> beta you and waylandbill were talking, thus i knew you were awake.
<beta> ok
<waylandbill> or at least pretending to be
<Jucato> intelikey: I can't even get to Ctrl+Alt+12 (is that what you meant by right-alt+F12?)
<intelikey> no  the right alt key  not the left alt key
<intelikey> left-alt+f12 will take you to tty12   right-alt+f12 to tty24
<intelikey> but only if they have been activated
<Jucato> aah ok wait :)
<intelikey> accessed
<mervteck> waylandbill: yeah its called FirstLook, still some bugs but its relativly smooth
<Jucato> nada..
<waylandbill> mervteck: I may have to take another look at it then.
<intelikey> did you    touch /dev/tty24    and try it ?
<Jucato> intelikey: sudo touch right?
<intelikey> that should work
* intelikey is not sure sudo is needed
<intelikey> but i dont sudo
<Jucato> intelikey:  nada... right alt key does nothing at all.... oh well....
<beta> is there any way to flush the sudo cache? it hangs up for me constantly
<intelikey> ok use 12 in sted
<beta> a bash command
<beta> ?
<mervteck> mind you in the firstlook client alot of textures load slow, but they recoded the video parts so framerates are MUCH better
<funpop> i connected an old ntfs hd to my computer. conquere says i got not enough rights to browse it
<funpop> how can i change that ?
<intelikey> left-alt+f12      touch /dev/tty12       left-alt+f12
<beta> this drives me nuts
<intelikey> !ntfs | funpop
<ubotu> funpop: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<beta> some program always has sudo privileges still assigned though its already closed
<beta> so i cant sudo commands in the bash
<intelikey> ps aux
<beta> sometimes even login out doesnt even help
<intelikey> beta
<intelikey> beta ps aux | less      that should let you carefully examine what is running
<beta> intelikey: can i not just simply erase the sudo cache somehow....wouldnt tha work? ;)
<intelikey> how can you do that without sudo ?
<intelikey> can't get to root cause sudo is broke    can i fix sudo without root... short answer NO!
<beta> ok sounds reasonable......somehow...
<beta> ;)
<smurphy> intelikey: yes you can. Boot into singleuser mode (recovery) and reinstall sudo ... If not - add a root-user account and make sure it ha a password.
<smurphy> then it should work again.
<intelikey> smurphy that is root
<intelikey> sulogin  is the app that runs when you boot to single
<smurphy> so - remove sudo - and reinstall it ?
<beta> ok theres a lot of root processes running
<beta> how do i find out which is blocking me from using further sudo commands?
<intelikey> and just rebooting will fix his problem.
<intelikey> beta one that starts with  sudo
<intelikey> or kdesu maybe
<smurphy> intelikey: Oh - then add to the boot line: init=/bin/bash - make sure /bin/bash exists... And boot into it. You'll have to mount all aprtitions manually after - to fix the system.
<intelikey> smurphy ok i confess.  i lied about that.    you can go over root's head.   you can use init to fix it.  :)
<beta> intelikey: ok thx unfortunately i was too late to find it....it killed itself now
<smurphy> intelikey: Yep ;)
<smurphy> *lol* R.I.P. :)
<beta> how do i stop a running bash process btw...i mean the command not process running (ps)?
<smurphy> kill -STOP <process-ID>
<smurphy> and: kill -CONT <process-ID> makes it continue working :)
<intelikey> beta that's why i said    ps aux | less     the less filter would keep the list in play.  you could look until you forgot what you were looking for....   like i do when i google for things...
<intelikey> beta you can't kill from ps  you only collect information there.       and you wouldn't be able to kill a root process anyway.
<intelikey> but sudo killall name-of-app
<intelikey> if it's something you own   killall name-of-app
<beta> intelikey: oh now....i didnt mean the ps list was too long....it just took me to long tolook at it so the blocking process killed itself already
<waylandbill> kdesu ksysguard
<intelikey> ah yes
<waylandbill> that's another way to find and kill some processes. :-)
<intelikey> waylandbill again while  sudo is hosed that wont work...
<beta> i dont mean to how to kill a rrunning rpocess though...hm, how do i put that....i just want to stop the running command i did put in into bash
<mervteck> so close to download being done =( and i have to restart >.<
<beta> like apt.get update hangs up...so i can quit it instead of waiting
<beta> apt-get update
<intelikey> beta ah  control C
<waylandbill> :-O  fried sudo sucks.
<mervteck> xD
<intelikey> ctrl+C
<intelikey> ^C
<beta> oh man...i hit every damn key + control i though x)
<beta> thx!
<Mena> !blkid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Mena> Hi, How to update the blkid ?
<intelikey> beta ^Z will background the process
<Mena> change
<intelikey> run it. Mena
<Mena> intelikey, i did
<intelikey> issue sudo blkid
<Mena> ok i will see now
<beta> im not a big fan of sudo i guess i know im a noob and shouldt say that
<Mena> ohh its updated now thanks
<intelikey> beta sudo is a very good application.  but ubuntu's setup of sudo is horrable
<beta> intelikey: hey thats cool thought i would get flamed now ;)
<intelikey> sudo was not writen to make one or more user accounts into root jr.
<Mena> intelikey, do you remeber my problem with the vfat partition
<beta> it just gives me hangups over and over (freezes)
<intelikey> Mena actually no.   i see so many fs problems....
<mervteck> who wants to play IRC tag!
<Mena> intelikey, if i copy the same line of a another vfat part with changing the uuid and the name would work right(teh new vfat part)
<Mena> the*
<intelikey> Mena in fstab ?
<Mena> yes
<beta> intelikey:  what was sudos actual purpose then?
<intelikey> you change the first and second fields to reflect the new device and the new mountpoint
<Mena> ok
<intelikey> beta to allow specific applications to be ran as root without giving full root access to the user
<beta> intelikey: thx
<intelikey> beta np
<waylandbill> beta: a perfect example is to allow the backup operator to start backups when they put a new tape in, but not allow them to do anything else.
<intelikey> sudo was writen to give a very restricted but higher than normal clearance to special users on a system.     for things like database admins   network admins and such like   without just handing them the keys to the house.
<beta> on distrus without sudo you have to login as root everytime you want to run a program with root priviligues?
<waylandbill> beta: or su to root.
<Mena> intelikey, how to check the number of the uuid
<beta> waylandbill: whats the different in that i thought su would log you in as root?
<Mena> intelikey, not the one blkid
<intelikey> beta yes.    su = [switch users]    defaults to root but can be used for any user.   when it asks for a password it's the password of the account that you are switching to
<Mena> intelikey, i mean like uuid=1000
<waylandbill> su requires you to know the password of the account to change to. sudo removes the need to know root's password.
<intelikey> Mena for your name     grep mena /etc/passwd
<waylandbill> which would be as intelikey said... giving them the keys. :-)
<Mena> intelikey, ok
<intelikey> first number in the string.
<beta> ok if on systems without sudo you have to be root to run a process with root priviligues i can see why sudo is actually i good program ;)
<beta> but for me on ubuntu....it doesnt seem to work that great so far
<beta> waylandbill: ah i see
<Mena> intelikey, Ohh this is the number of my account ..ok :)
<waylandbill> beta: sudo is an excellent program when it's not busted (like smb4k did for me when wacom device errors were written to sudoers)
<intelikey> beta you can set a root password if you wish.     sudo passwd     it's not ubuntu policy to advise people to do that.  but i'm not ubuntu.
<beta> wayland: busted = frozen?
<intelikey> i just hang out here some times.
<mervteck> can someone help me getting my sound to work?
<waylandbill> beta: busted as in no longer functional from sudoers having errors in syntax
<intelikey> !sound | mervteck been here yet ?
<ubotu> mervteck been here yet ?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<beta> wayland: ok
* waylandbill thinks intelikey just likes my company. :-P
<intelikey> :)
<mervteck> yeah all thats set but neither onboard audio nore pci  give anything
<Mena> intelikey, Thanks ...Bye With GOD Bess
* intelikey thought that's whys waylandbill was here...
<intelikey> Mena same to ya
<waylandbill> intelikey: LOL!
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> you don't have to laugh that hard.   you make it sound suspicious
<beta> ok, so now after hours i think i found the reason why i cant reach the repos - it seems like i cant use my router as dns
<beta> any idea why that might be?
<beta> if i directly use the dns server the router uses it seems to work
<intelikey> cause you router doesn't have the dns look up for the whole internet ???
<kdehl> When I upgrade the kernel, do I need to create a new initrd image, or can I somehow just use an old one? When I boot the new kernel, it hangs at "waiting for root filesystem".
<intelikey> kdehl if you upgrade with a packagemanager it does it for you
<intelikey> kdehl but you must if it doesnt.
<beta> intelikey: er, wait...217.237.149.161 this is the dns server my router is setup to use...if i put that into my linux setup it works...if i put my router ip as dns server it doesnt
<kdehl> intelikey: I don't because I need the 2.6.20 kernel, which doesn't seem to exist in the packeg managment system yet.
<kdehl> management
<kdehl> or something
<beta> intelikey: see the what i meant?
<waylandbill> beta: the router should pass that number to you in dhcp lease.
<kdehl> intelikey: How do I create one then? Is there a guide that you are aware of?
<intelikey> kdehl sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img<version-srting> <version-srting>
<waylandbill> unless it has its own built in dns service.
<intelikey> after you install the kernel and modules kdehl
<kdehl> Version string twice?
<kdehl> Done that already.
<kdehl> kernel and modules, that is.
<intelikey> yes with a space between
<waylandbill> beta: ultimately, you want the router to give you the wan dns server's address when possible.
<kdehl> Okay.
<beta> waylandbill: you mean pass it to linux dhcpclient which then should put it into the /etc/resolv.conf?
<beta> +the
<intelikey> the first is part of the file name it will make the second tells it what flavour to make kdehl
<kdehl> Aha.
<kdehl> Is that a debian specific command? I
<kdehl> 've never seen it before.
<intelikey> like this    sudo initramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-28-386 2.6.15-28-386
<intelikey> example    ^
<kdehl> Yeah, it worked, I think.
* beta has to lookup wan
<intelikey> if it did then the new initrd.img file will be in /boot and ready to boot
<intelikey> be sure to point grub at it.
<intelikey> or your boot loader if not default
<kdehl> Yup. Done that.
<kdehl> Thanks for the help!
* kdehl reboots
<intelikey> np
<beta> uhm to make this point clear: the /etc/resolv.conf should not have the router ip in it but the actual dns ip?
<intelikey> beta i would think so.  but i'm network illiterate
<intelikey> so don't go by what i think
<beta> i think it should from what i can put together so far
<beta> now this is messed up...why can i still resolve every adress just fine if the actual router ip is there
<intelikey> ive got a cupple of 205.171.*.* addresses in mine.  no router
<beta> (beside the repos urls so far unfortunately...)
<beta> intelikey: yes im pretty sure your right it should have the dns server in there the /sbin/dhcpclient should put it there if i got it right
* intelikey resites his standard cop out for that....   don't ask me, i'm network illiterate
<beta> ok, now the question is what to do....i dont understand why this problem exist
<intelikey> where did waylandbill hide ?
<beta> hiding from me...
<beta> :)
<intelikey> or Jucato   he's the network guru
<waylandbill> I'm here. nature called.
<intelikey> Jucato is the network guru !
<intelikey> he knows all about networking
<beta> gosh....but i rellay always seem to have this dumb problems nobody else has
<beta> hm
* intelikey runs and hides now.
<beta> computer hate me
<waylandbill> yes. you would want the router to assign you the isp's dns server.
<beta> i could deny write acces to the resolv.conf
<beta> not great but i guess it would work then
<waylandbill> but if your isp changes their dns server, then you have extra work to do.
<waylandbill> what kind of router is it?
<intelikey> beta the issue you have is "the /etc/resolv.conf keeps resetting" ?    i have seem many say that.  it's not just you.
<beta> uh....dont ask me a dlink cheapass piece of junk....its old
<waylandbill> the /etc/resolv.conf is giving him an address for the nameserver that doesn't work.
<intelikey> unfortunately i have never paid attention to the solution they came up with.
<beta> intelikey: yup...but thats the normal behaviour if i got it right....the /sbin/dhcpclient gets the dns server ip from the router and then puts it into the resolv.conf.....so its meant to be restetted actually with evrery boot
<beta> intelikey:  the problem is that it puts my routers ip in the resolv.conf....and even more weird is that the router ip actually works great as the dns server (beside the repos urls) ;)
<intelikey> or more correctly, with ever network startup.   boot or not.
<beta> yup...
<beta> is this strange or am i messed up?
<intelikey> no
<beta> intelikey: indeed strange?
<intelikey> no  you are just one of a long list i've seen with that issue
<beta> ok
<intelikey> search the wiki/forums
<intelikey> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* intelikey checks the bot
<intelikey> hmm the bot is ignorant of that issue.
<beta> hes fed up with me
<beta> :)
<intelikey> someone should educate him.
<intelikey> farmer must first have the fruit.
<beta> waylandbill: can i terrorize you with one last qustion?
<waylandbill> ok
<intelikey> i got no seeds to sow into the bot on that one.
<beta> waylandbill: you suggested to setup the router to use static ips when we began discussing this mess....if i would do that the router would still have to pass the dns ip to linux?
<beta> (so it wouldnt solve the problem)
<intelikey> that's a question
<waylandbill> beta: you'd set up the pc to use static, not the router.
<waylandbill> beta: that way you have to specify the dns server manually and resolv.conf is not modified
<waylandbill> you'd have to specify the ip, dns, and gateway addresses.
<beta> wayland: gateway adress wozuld still be my router though?
<waylandbill> correct
<intelikey> well there you go.  that's a work around.    also making the resolv.conf ummutable would be a work around.  but not a good one.
<beta> wayland: and i would have to setup the router from using dhcp to static ip handling as well i suppose?
<waylandbill> nope. No change in the router needed
<beta> intelikey: unmutable = deny write access?
<intelikey> yes  and also equals a typo on my part
<intelikey> immutable
<waylandbill> if you use static ip, the fact that the router has a dhcp server doesn't matter. You're just not using it.
<beta> intelikey: yep iether that or static ip...i just dont know if im allowe dto change the router setup thats my problem
<waylandbill> you could disable the dhcp server in the router, but no reason to mess with it.
<beta> wayland: allright i dont understand how the router knows my linux box ip then...but i dont want to hassle you with that now any further
<beta> really not ;)
<beta> ill see if that works
<beta> and than hit the pillows for now
<waylandbill> beta: your mac address hard coded into the nic.
<beta> wayland: ah!!!
<beta> wowsers
<waylandbill> when your computer asks for a dhcp address, it must send it's mac to the server.
<beta> i have the feeling i actually might (!) really have learned something today ;)
<beta> im off now
<waylandbill> take it easy
<intelikey> gooday beta
<beta> wayland: intelikey: thx both of you for your kind and pateient help!
<beta> keeps you going ;)
<beta> bye!
<intelikey> well it's not time yet but it looks like a good time for me to do rounds.
<ForgeAus> Jucato you there?
<Jucato> yes
<intelikey> so i'll click out.  seeing that no one knows why tty[2-6]  is active with no getty running on them...
<Jucato> intelikey: btw, that caused my system to.. um... let's just say it was ugly and I had to push reset
<ForgeAus> I have some problems starting kde from commandline mostly seems like it doesn't know which display to use and I don't know where to set it
<intelikey> Jucato ?
<ForgeAus> (startX works but startKDE and/or startglx doesn't)
<intelikey> switching to tty12 did ?
<Jucato> intelikey: touch /dev/tty12 etc...
<Jucato> kinda halted tty7...
<ForgeAus> I captured the stderr/stdout so I could see what was wrong
<ForgeAus> want me to pastebin it?
<Jucato> er.. um...
<Jucato> not really sure I know the answer anyway...
<ForgeAus> here's the link if you need/want it anyway...
<ForgeAus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10597/
<intelikey> you should have seen a blank screen with a blinking cursor that wouldn't accept input on tty12  nothing else should have been affected at all.   Jucato   are you sure it wan't something else ?
<ForgeAus> is there a script that runs all that somewhere?
<Jucato> intelikey: yeah it was my stupidity. but I did see the blinking cursor thing
<ForgeAus> or a .conf (somewhere in /etc?) that sets the display?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: the startkde script?
<ForgeAus> is startkde a script?
<ForgeAus> oh ok
<intelikey> Jucato well i won't ask you to play in consoles anymore but that blank screen i get on tty[2-6]    and i can't seem to find what is activating them.
<ForgeAus> wow they all are... starte16, startkde, startxgl, startxfce4, startsqueak, startfluxbox! omg!
<intelikey> sorry if i put you in the dark there fella'
<Jucato> hehe so you didn't wonder what took me so long to get back to you? :D
<intelikey> yeah i wondered.    just figured you were busy.
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> well I ate dinner after rebooting..
<waylandbill> intelikey: maybe /etc/event.d/tty[1-6]  has something to do with it?
<Jucato> had to reboot twice, coz first time I reboot, fsck failed
<ForgeAus> un nah I don't want to change that
<waylandbill> intelikey: if you examine each tty file in that directory, you'll see they are started on runlevels.
<ForgeAus> it doesn't seem right
<intelikey> waylandbill might if it existed in dapper
<intelikey> waylandbill there is no dir by that name
<waylandbill> intelikey: maybe in a different location. I found them by 'locate tty'
<ForgeAus> besides XGL's is much simpler, all it says is Xgl :1 -fullscreen -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &
<ForgeAus> um what could be wrong with that?
<ForgeAus> is display meant to be 1 or 0?
<waylandbill> intelikey: but the ttys are defined to start on normal runlevels (in edgy at least)
<intelikey> waylandbill nope. nothing with tty in it's name but britty.conf  and i'm not using britty
<ForgeAus> as in :0 or :1
<waylandbill> intelikey: you could grep in /etc for "start on runlevel"
<intelikey> waylandbill but i have them commented out in inittab   that's not it.
<intelikey> and i have greped and finded for it.
<waylandbill> well. if you ever go to edgy, you'll know why. :-P
<intelikey> heh ok.
<intelikey> well time for rounds.
<marcspages> Anyone know if Kopete is now locked out if you use a newly acquired Windows Live ID? I've traced the network activity and it appears the MSN servers are issuing a "download the latest Messenger" command and refusing login. I use a "non MSN" email address; Yahoo working fine.
<tominglis> hi, i have installed thoggen on kubuntu feisty, and I canne get the cropping tool to work. it just shows you a black screen, whichever part of the slider you scan to. i am not sure that it is reading the dvd for it? it does produce an excellent backup though, but with black bars at top and bottom. any suggestions?
<waylandbill> marcspages: they may have just changed the protocol a touch. Probably will be fixed in a future kopete
<waylandbill> marcspages: this wouldn't be the first time they've done that in their protocol.
<waylandbill> tominglis: that sounds like aspect ratio.
<tominglis> waylandbill
<tominglis> oops
<tominglis> you can choose the aspect ratio above
<tominglis> and then there is an option to crop the image
<tominglis> i.e. to remove the black lines at the top and bottom
<tominglis> there is a screen which should display the dvd image in teh centre, and it has cropping tools at top and bottom and left and right
<tominglis> but on my computer, there is just a black bit in the middle
<marcspages> waylandbill: I thought as much! I tried the Windows Live Messenger and it is far too busy for my liking (I'm dyslexic and throwing too much info at me is confusing to say the least - Kopete is made for people like me!).
<tominglis> no matter whereabouts on the slider you move to
<waylandbill> tominglis: I've never used the program so I can't say. I'm thinking the viewing program isn't set to the correct aspect ratio or the black areas would not be there. That's just a guess though.
<waylandbill> marcspages: that and windows messenger is integrated into IE which is an issue in itself.
<Forge> um what are .hidd files?
<marcspages> waylandbill: true! Hopefully my working Yahoo will connect with hotmail client (daughter). As you can tell, all new to this! (darn newbies, I know, pain in the rears etc.). Ah, lunch is served - back in a mo.
<ubuntu> como se cambia d idioma el linux ubuntu
<Jucato> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<waylandbill> marcspages: I'm not sure if msn has a java client that you can use in your browser. I know yahoo does. It would get you online at least.
<compilerwriter> good morning all
<waylandbill> someone will tell you it's not morning everywhere, but it is here so morning back at ya
<compilerwriter> I am well aware of this, but for at least half of the world it is some time in the morning. But to be politically correct I guess I should start with Greetings and Salutations.
<waylandbill> I'm as politically incorrect as they come, so I won't hold it against you. ;-P
<compilerwriter> Waylandbill are you in the US?
<waylandbill> NY
<compilerwriter> Have you happened to notice the new Army bdus?
<waylandbill> compilerwriter: no didn't notice
<crazy_bus> how well does window vista dual boot with ubuntu?
<compilerwriter> The US flag is now detachable.  It is velcro attached when in use.  They have also moved the rank insignia to a velcro spot on the chest.  If you happened to run into buxom female personnel you are staring right into their cleavage to see if you need to salute or not.  If you must salute, it would be in grave doubt what you are saluting.
<waylandbill> compilerwriter: oh brother
<compilerwriter> There has been more than one staff sgt who wanted to salute the gorgeous rack on a private he was encountering.
<compilerwriter> I thought that would give you something chuckle over with you coffee and donut.
<waylandbill> compilerwriter: changing it for a genuine need is one thing. that's just too much CYA for any good.
<waylandbill> compilerwriter: yeah. it gave me a chuckle.
<compilerwriter> There was a genuine need, but these unneccessary changes got made in the mean time.
<compilerwriter> I should say along with.
<compilerwriter> Our politically incorrect chuckle for the day.
<compilerwriter> h3h_timo change the nick to h30 and we could call you heavy water.  Greetings and salutations.
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: should be okay, but grub won't automatically put vista in there, requiring editting the menu.lst
<crazy_bus> that's the problem.  I installed ubuntu on a computer which had vista preinstalled.  ubuntu works fine but vista wont go past the loading screen.  The bar just keeps on going.  I left it going for around 12 minutes.  Is there a problem?
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: I'm only going from what I've heard. I've never used vista and my xp experience is even getting rusty as I've not used it for better part of a year.
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: is this the first boot back into vista or have you tried more than one time?
<crazy_bus> I set up the preinstalled vista on the computer.  Rebooted and installed edubuntu
<crazy_bus> I haven't load vista since trying today and finding it not load in the 12 minutes I tried
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: I'd try cold booting into vista again.
<crazy_bus> how do you cold boot?
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: power cycle the pc.
<crazy_bus> I still dont understand :)
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: turn off pc. turn on pc.
<crazy_bus> how will that help?
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: my guess is you're not going to succeed on this boot after 12mins. I'm curious if it was just a bad boot..
<crazy_bus> I pressed the powerbutton until it turned off them loaded edubuntu.  Then restarted after a while and had the same problem trying vista again
<kinho> ola pessoal
<kinho> eu quero saber pq meu apt-get n baixa pacotes
<kinho> diz que a lista esta pronta
<kinho> mas n instala nada
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* Hobbsee wonders what language that is
<Hobbsee> ah
<apokryphos> may be Portuguese :D
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: sounds like a problem in vista of some sort. Don't think its ubuntu's fault, wouldn't be my guess anyway.
<crazy_bus> would their be anyway to fix it?
<waylandbill> you may have better luck with vista experts.
<crazy_bus> it's just that its not my computer.  And while they much prefer linux I don't particulary want to have broken their vista :)
<waylandbill> crazy_bus: remove the vista partition and try to convince them it was never there in the first place. :-D
<pearly> Q: What's the difference between /usr/share/X11/fonts and /usr/share/fonts/X11? Why have them both?
<crazy_bus> the only reason I tried it again is because I was having difficulty getting dialup internet working on linux and they wanted to see if it worked on windows
<dhq> i need to use c++ in linux
<dhq> what program can i use to run graphics in c++
<Jucato> dhq: what do you mean?
<dhq> Jucato: in our university we use c++/graphics
<waylandbill> dhq: sdl
<Jucato> SDL, OpenGL, and #ubuntu-programming and ##c++ :)
<dhq> waylandbill: sdl???
<waylandbill> !info sdl
<ubotu> Package sdl does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<waylandbill> simple directmedia layer
<Jucato> !info libsdl1.2-all
<mmarc> hey there, i got a problem with my rt73 wlan stick, ndiswrapper driver install was successfull, iwlist scan shows up my accesspoint, but i cant set any essid :/
<ubotu> Package libsdl1.2-all does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Jucato> bah :)
<waylandbill> mmarc: with my bcm4318, the windows driver supplied with the laptop didn't get any ssid. I had to find a windows driver for a different laptop before i could.
<waylandbill> mmarc: but the supplied driver worked like 85% of the time in windows when I first got it. stupid compaq. :-D
<bonderbay> slm herkese
<mmarc> hmm i even tried som opensource drivers from serialmonkey, same problem
<wargoth_> hi all
<dystopianray> how can I get back the ctrl+click file selecting in konqueror?
<wargoth_> dystopianray: kpersonalizer
<dystopianray> do you know which config file contains the setting?
<wargoth_> dystopianray: no, i dont
<Jucato> dystopianray: what do you mean by ctrl+click selecting?
* bonderbay herkese gle gle der
<dystopianray> Jucato: hold ctrl, click some files, they are all selected
<dystopianray> Jucato: at the moment, each file clicked on deselects all the other files
<Jucato> dystopianray: are you in detailed list view or in icon view?
<dystopianray> tree view
<dystopianray> ah, i see that you need to click directly onto the icon/filename
<dystopianray> now I need to work out how to get the normal behaviour back
<waylandbill> dystopianray: by normal, you mean like windows explorer?
<dystopianray> waylandbill: no I mean like vanilla kde
<waylandbill> kpersonalizer
<dystopianray> I don't want it ruining all my other settings
<waylandbill> kcontrol, behavior then
<VorelAesthyr> I can see my flash drive, I can copy from it, but I can't write to it
<waylandbill> I hate going to a friends with xp and doing anything. I single click and wait and then get irritated cause nothing happened. :-)
<dystopianray> waylandbill: desktop -> behaviour? nothing in there
<darkserver3> hey guys... in konsole who can i see my system services
<waylandbill> dystopianray: I'm bringing up kcontrol now.
<wargoth_> darkserver3: ps -Al
<darkserver3> ok
<dystopianray> and also, why aren't unmounted removeable devices shown in media:/ or on my desktop? the .desktop files are present, it's as though kubuntu has been modified to ignore them
<federicoC81> hello everybody! I have a problem with characters' visualization: the chars look out of focus. I followed this guide on the wiki without success http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/MigliorareCaratteri?highlight=%28anti-alias%29
<waylandbill> dystopianray: kcontrol->desktop->window behavior
<federicoC81> do you have any other ide?
<federicoC81> do you have any other suggestion?
<VorelAesthyr> How do I change the owner of my flash drive?
<waylandbill> VorelAesthyr: change the ownership of its device node
<wargoth_> federicoC81: dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<federicoC81> yes..
<dystopianray> waylandbill: which option?
<dystopianray> shift-click file selecting still works like normal, it's just ctrl-click file selecting that is messed up
<wargoth_> federicoC81: what 'yes'?
<VorelAesthyr> waylandbill I have no clue how to
<federicoC81> i think i already did with these options
<federicoC81> Native
<federicoC81> Always
<federicoC81> No
<federicoC81> but it didn't work
<wargoth_> federicoC81: hm.. did you played with kcontrol->fonts settings?
<wargoth_> federicoC81: what monitor do you have?
<federicoC81> i have a laptop asus
<federicoC81> i don't know exactly which monitor..
<waylandbill> VorelAesthyr: first, how did you mount it? by the action dialog that popped up?
<federicoC81> wargoth_ do i have to enable anti alias, isn't it?
<federicoC81> wargoth_ i mean in kcontrol-->fonts settings?
<wargoth_> federicoC81: first, you should set up correct resolution of the screen
<eilker> reconfiguring Xserver, what is the difference between Im/PS2 and Explorer/PS2 ?
<wargoth_> federicoC81: doesn't metter
<VorelAesthyr> waylandbill sudo chmod -R 755 /media/USB/     worked cause I was being dumb and didn't check the forums
<waylandbill> VorelAesthyr: that's a way to do it too. :-)
<federicoC81> wargoth_
<federicoC81> xdpyinfo | grep dimensions
<federicoC81>   dimensions:    1024x768 pixels (333x227 millimeters)
<federicoC81> wargoth_ is this resolution ok for a 15.2" monitor?
<VorelAesthyr> waylandbill yeah, I was just freaking out cause I had to get this 5 page poem onto my flash for class
<waylandbill> VorelAesthyr: well, now your blood pressure can go down some. :-)
<VorelAesthyr> waylandbill Its my philosophy class and I spent 12 hours writing the essay/poem
<wargoth_> federicoC81: hm.. I don't know exactly. try to increase it
<wargoth_> ctrl+alt++ or ctrl+alt+-
<waylandbill> VorelAesthyr: another way would've been to change the ownership of the directories to you user or a group you are a part of.
<VorelAesthyr> waylandbill I couldn't get that to work, cause admin mode wouldn't give me power over that
<VorelAesthyr> and, one other question... I reset my host name, but as soon as I restart it resets.
<federicoC81> wargoth_ it cannot load the module Monitor & Display.. ??
<waylandbill> VorelAesthyr: hostname command is temporary. Edit /etc/hostname instead.
<VorelAesthyr> so sudo hostname didn;t work
<VorelAesthyr> heh, I get to tease RJ
<waylandbill> VorelAesthyr: it did work, but it didn't do what you thought it would.
<VorelAesthyr> waylandbill if it doesn't do what I want it to it doesn't work imo
<waylandbill> VorelAesthyr: I'm a programmer. If it was told to do something, it probably did if it didn't give you an error.
<waylandbill> VorelAesthyr: it just didn't do what you intended it to. :-)
<VorelAesthyr> waylandbill its me being a girl, I like to have things work
<VorelAesthyr> and to me work = (me ask RJ what command to use) and I get the results I want
<waylandbill> VorelAesthyr: :)
<wargoth_> federicoC81: what do you mean? did you get an error?
<waylandbill> VorelAesthyr: don't be afraid to read. That's my advice. There's an abundance of documentation.
<VorelAesthyr> waylandbill yeah, but I have this chan to help me out
<waylandbill> VorelAesthyr: that's true. :-P
<federicoC81> wargoth_ if i go to -->Kcontrol and i select Monitor and Display it says that it cannot load that module. possible reasons are that there was an error when i updated KDE and there is an old module left either that there are old modules developed by 3rd parties
<federicoC81> wargoth_ so i don't know how to increase the resolution
<Lonewolf> any tips on getting a D-link USB wireless internet dongle to work?
<wargoth_> federicoC81: ctrl+alt++ or ctrl+alt+-
<wargoth_> federicoC81: try this way
<federicoC81> wargoth_ nothing happens
<metres> Hi all, I am unable to install kaffeine under a chroot...? I got an error taht the system does not find xine_part... Anyone know how to correct that ?
<wargoth_> federicoC81: you should fix modules issue first.
<federicoC81> wargoth_ do you have any idea about how to fix this?
<mojo__> mojo_83
<eilker> my i810 driver and xorg version are incompatatible, what to do ?
<wargoth_> federicoC81: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<smurphy> eilker: use te builtin in xorg.. Using it here...
<eilker> smurphy: how can i ?
<smurphy> eilker: what System do you have ? issue this command: lspci | grep -i vga
<_roland> what kde version is in edgy by default?
<eilker> smurphy: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<cosmo_> this is odd, I edited the xorg file like the guide said to enable twinview and it works in ubuntu but it is not using my second monitor in kubuntu. anyone know how to fix this?
<federicoC81> wargoth_ nothing happens..:(
<smurphy> Hmmm. Check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file - what chips has been detected.
<wargoth_> _roland: 3.5.5
<smurphy> eilker: grep Chipset /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wargoth_> federicoC81: hm.. so I haven't any idea
<smurphy> should provide more infos ... Don't paste it all. Only the found chipset ;)
<federicoC81> wargoth_ ok.. thank you anyway for your time! i'll try another time.. :) bye!
<eilker> smurphy>: (--) Chipset 865G found  / (II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,
<smurphy> eilker: So he found a chipset ... that's good. Why do you say it does not work ?
<eilker> smurphy>kubuntu 6.10 , 2.6.17-11-386 my kernel, xserver 7.1.1, and i have intel i810 1:1.6.5 ,this may conflict ? i cant get login screen,(EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (0),(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module requirement mismatch, 0),(EE) No drivers available.Fatal server error:no screens found //but i even use aixgl, i have 3d beryl at the moment.
<smurphy> eilker: This is from the Xorg.0.log file ?
<eilker> smurphy: kdm.log
<smurphy> eilker - doesn't make a difference. Make a: locate i810_drv.so
<smurphy> Should return: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/i810_drv.so
<smurphy> This file needs to exist ...
<smurphy> If not - install the driver. Package name: xserver-xorg-video-i810
<wilman> i have a question : where is jack for, is it better than normal audio what is it meant for ?
<eilker> smurphy: yes it returned exactly as you said , i have it
<smurphy> eilker: Strange ...  Could you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and provide me the Link ?
<eilker> smurphy: what happens if i downgrade i810 driver ? before upgrading edgy, i had kde login screen in dapper
<smurphy> past.ubuntu.org just to not flood the channel ;)
<smurphy> eilker: Hmmm... Don't know if It makes a difference. It should actually work nice ...
<smurphy> eilker: Could you also paste the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file ?
<eilker> smurphy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10609/
<__-osh-__> Will there be any more feisty-test-cd's and when is the next one due in that case?
<eilker> smurphy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10610/ this is the log file
<smurphy> eilker: Thx. Do you have the dri module available too ???
<smurphy>  /usr/lib/dri/i810_dri.so ???
<eilker> smurphy: let me check :)
<`Z`> please could someone tell me how to make the IPTables for my ubuntu doesn't respond to IMCP echo ? ( sorry for my english , i'm french )
<smurphy> eilker: Check out - if you can issue: X -probeonly and what it tells you.
<eilker> smurphy: yes i have it , i have also several *so files there, i915 , i965 radeon and some more
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<Jucato> thanks
<smurphy> ok. That should be ok then. lsmod | grep agp
<smurphy> shoudl show drm and intel_agp beeing loaded ...
<mcquaid> can someone post the the kde reps that have the latest point release for edgy?
<eilker> intel_agp              25116  1
<eilker> agpgart                33456  3 drm,intel_agp
<Jucato> mcquaid: http://kubuntu.org/announcement/kde-356.php
<LeeJunFan> wow, promising - I just updated my kids computer to feisty w/o a single issue, no deps, no holdbacks, perfect.
<LeeJunFan> from edgy of course
<eilker> smurphy>: do u suggest me to upgrade xorg 7.2 on edgy ?
<smurphy> eilker: looks ok...
<mcquaid> thx
<smurphy> eilker: No. I used Kubuntu 6.10 before - and upgraded to 7.04 yesterday. Had some issues - was not as painless as I'd hoped it to be ;)
<eilker> smurphy>: i am gonna use xorg 7.2 on edgy, not on feisty
<smurphy> eilker: issuethe commend: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<smurphy> eilker:" then just execute: X
<smurphy> eilker: Exit X - if it start with: <ctrl><ALT>-Backspace
<smurphy> at the same time.
<LeeJunFan> one thing I like about xorg 7.2 that I tested yesterday ( as I do presentations on projectors sometimes) is that if you plug in a second monitor it just runs with it, no need to restart X after plugging in a monitor.
<ForgeAus> ok so how can I tell apt-get that kdesu is installed? so that I can get kompile?
<ForgeAus> kdesu HAS to be installed because I use it all the time
<smurphy> eilker: U killed yourself ;) ???
<eilker> smurphy: :)
<eilker> it sent me to console, and not responding,  i did ctrl-d then startx and i am her eagain
<smurphy> Remmerbs me good old times: Other guy: give me your IP - I'll kill your System... <ME> Here you are: 127.0.0.1 <Other Guy> Timeout p signoff :)
<smurphy> eilker: So it's only kdm not working. In that case - X is OK - but I think your KDM has an issue...
<smurphy> eilker: Use aptitude to uninstall kdm, and reinstall it - check what is going on ...
<eilker> smurphy: ok friend
<smurphy> eilker :)
<space_ninja> centericq or irssi as an irc client?
<eilker> smurphy: sudo aptitude remove kdm / should i use --purge ?
<space_ninja> which one
<smurphy> I remember having had an issue with Kdm too - when upgrading the KDE version. Don't know what it was anymore though.
<smurphy> eilker: Hmm. Yes- - make it purge. removes all config-files.
<sparrw> how do i turn on external scp/ssh on a kubuntu box?
<smurphy> eilker: But use the command-line ;) makes sure you don't get expulsed from KDE :)
<eilker> smurphy: i am in cli :)
<smile> anyone installed Beryl in a XGL seperated session ?
<eilker> smurphy: i have dependecy problem
<smurphy> eilker: Ah... :) See ?
<ForgeAus> xgl separated?
<ForgeAus> what do you mean?
<VorelAesthyr> bqd is that the other quote site besides bash?
<smurphy> smile: Nope ... only AIXGL :) on a Mac-Mini :) Sexy system :D
<smurphy> eilker: You upgraded KDE ? which version you have ?
<eilker> smurphy: kubuntu-default setting will be removed  because of dependecy problems
<eilker> smurphy: 3.5.5 here
<smurphy> Hmmm... strange... Is that the only one ?
<KiPSeRoN> smurphy
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<eilker> smurphy: yes it is the only one
<ForgeAus> 3.5.6 here
<ForgeAus> looking forward to 4 tho
<FJ_Sanchez> Hi
<eilker> smurphy: now installing kdm ?
<ForgeAus> it s alittle scary tho, with KDE4Win I'm not sure what I'd want kubuntu for!
<Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: Yes - and the other stuff it removed too...
<mcquaid> whats the name of that new fm for kde similar to thunar
<cosmo_> in system settings under moniter display every time I set my second moniter it doesnt save what I set, how do I fix this?
<FJ_Sanchez> where can I found the files downloaded with apt-get source?
<ForgeAus> how do I find out what application is using what port?
<ForgeAus> so I can shut one down
<Smurphy[ACS] > lsof or netstat ...
<_roland> '
<eduardo> Hello everyone!
<eduardo> Is anybody here?
<smile> eduardo: ya
<Smurphy[ACS] > *silence*
<eduardo> Hey Smille
<eduardo> so... can anybody here tell me if the next (K)Ubuntu distro will have a fix on the shutdown problem?
<smile> eduardo: wat ?
<smile> eduardo: what problem ?
<eduardo> Because some people like me are not being able to shut down the PC... I think it is more often on DELL pcs
<_roland> hmm strange.. i have a dell optiplex gx260 and i can shutdown fine
<smile> eduardo: try in konsole "sudo shutdown -r now" and see if it reboots
<eduardo> I have both Dimension 470 and Optplex... and their both many times do'nt shut down
<_roland> i used to have shutdown problems in ms vista
<eduardo> ok Smille... but I have to put my password in that command... I want to have it fix in the common way... by the KDE menu
<Jucato> er don't do that while KDE is running...
<eilker> me ?
<smile> eduardo: u r new in Konversation!! u should type the name and (:) then ur message
<eduardo> Anyway... anyone here knows anything about a fix about it?
<cosmo_> I am trying to instal my printer, I downloaded the linux drivers from brother's website, I got a control.tar.gz, data.tar.gz and debian-binary files, now what do I do with them?
<Smurphy[ACS] > cosmo: Just check if your system is supported without all these drivers ...
<Smurphy[ACS] > !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<eduardo> smile
<eduardo> smile (:) how
<eduardo> ?
<eduardo> heheh
<eduardo> Let it be...
<eduardo> Bye!
<shadwan> hey, everyone
<smile> shadwan: hi
<shadwan> i wonder if anyone can tell me why my 'super' key isn't working, or at least how i can set up my keyboard.
<smile> super means Windows key ?
<shadwan> yes
<shadwan> my xorg says the same as other people i know
<smile> shadwan: u wanna use beryl or compiz or amarok ?
<shadwan> beryl
<eilker> i lost the bar where kmix klipper were
<Smurphy[ACS] > Ah... Anyone knows where the Any key is ???
<Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: U back ??? :)
<smile> type "kcontrol" in konsole
<Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: This bar is called: kicker ?
<smile> and configure language and regionalism
<waylandbill> or alt-f2 kcontrol
<shadwan> smile: i'll try. cheers
<Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: Had to change my nick. Nich registration.
<eilker> Smurphy[ACS] > yes :)  no success and i lost that bar i dont know its name :)
<Smurphy[ACS] > *lol* Kicker... Start aptitude in a console, and search for KDE packages... and select these - install these/
<eilker> Smurphy[ACS] > its name kicker ?
<FJ_Sanchez> How can I enable NFS version 1 support in Kubuntu?
<FJ_Sanchez> I need it
<BluesKaj> hmm, DL'd the new T-bird , but it won't launch FF from links and it's disappeared from the desktop and the K-menu , only way to run it is from the runbox...any ideas
<Smurphy[ACS] > It's the kicker bar ... :)
<zicero> hi all .. im having heady "redraw problems" (i get weird graffitti on screen) when using krdc/rdesktop on kubuntu 6.1 .. is that a "known bug" or do i have to adjust some settings ?! (it worked fine with 6.06)
<shadwan> smile: i don't see anything obvious to change. i'm set to united kingdom (where i am) and british english. should i try the shortcut schemes? mine's just set to "current scheme", so i don't know what it is...
<draik> I upgraded my 250GB hdd to 500GB
<zicero> (all happening inside the rdesktop screen - kde is all ok)
<draik> I did a Norton Ghost of the old to new hdd
<draik> 1:1 copies
<smile> shadwan: change "keybord model"
<draik> except that I expanded my Kubuntu partition to fill the unallocated space.
<smile> shadwan: make it "windows keybord"
<draik> How do I get GRUB installed on this new HDD? I did not copy the MBR from the old HDD because GRUB didn't work
<draik> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: start the application: kicker
<shadwan> smile: ok. done but no difference. do i need to restart x?
<smile> no
<jago> i have a sesion of adept that was left running when the computer crashed and now i can not get any of the update software to work. what can i do?
<smile> shadwan: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html and read keybord layout section
<shadwan> smile: thanks
<smile> shadwan: welcome
<jago> and it was in the middle of an install at the time. i don't know if that matters or not.
<jago> can some one tell me how to fix my problem? Please.
<jhutchins> !adept crash | jago
<ubotu> jago: adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<jhutchins> Hm...
<jhutchins> !adeptfix|jago
<ubotu> jago: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<_4strO> yop
<_4strO> i have a pb with samba and a usb2 disk
<_4strO> i cant share it
<_4strO> i see it in the samba brwser
<_4strO> but i cant go into it
<jhutchins> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Smurphy[ACS] > I love these bots... Now - if only we could increase the AI so we dont have to type in all these requests :)
<zicero> are there any known problems with the rdesktop ? (im running 1.4.1-1.1) or .. where could i look it up if there might/are ?!
<jhutchins> _4strO: Pretty much just guessing at your problem, but look at the permissions on the disk, and what you've set with the samba share for permissions and ownership.
<jhutchins> zicero: google.
<zicero> sigh ok thank you
<_4strO> jhutchins: permission in samba are ok
<_4strO> think the pb come from the automount
<shadwan> hey, smile: i can't select a keyboard model or add layouts. the selection boxes are blank...
<rourke> what's the difference between linux-image-*-386 and linux-image-*-686?
<Smurphy[ACS] > routke: Optimization for cpu types.
<hatta> one is optimized for i386, the other optimized for i686
<jago> ubotu: i got this "Unknown option '-vki'" when i typed that in
<jago> thank you for the reply
<hatta> if you have a p2 or better, use i686
<_4strO> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jago> ubotu: is there any hing else you can think of?
<shadwan> dang. smile has gone. can anybody help me? my super/windows key isn't detected and i there are no keyboard models to choose from in my keyboard layout settings...
<_roland> kubuntu upgrades would make good use of some type of a progress indicator while upgrading
<_roland> (replacing packages)
<Smurphy[ACS] > _roland - it did here ...
<bentob0x> probably a stupid question but how do you create console shortcuts for specific folders?
<bentob0x> like cd web -> /var/www/
<bentob0x> so that you can use it from any folder
<Smurphy[ACS] > bentobox: ln /var/www web
<Smurphy[ACS] > :)
<_roland> you mean symbolic links bentob0x
<rourke> hatta: i don't have pentium, i have amd64, used on 32 bits
<Smurphy[ACS] > bentobox: sorry: ln -s /var/www/web
<bentob0x> and if I'm anywhere, it'll link on it?
<Smurphy[ACS] > ;)
<_4strO> shadwan: bentob0x ln -s /var ...
<rourke> hatta: should i still use -686?
<Smurphy[ACS] > bentobox: sorry: ln -s /var/www web
<Smurphy[ACS] > *lol* Not my Day. Flat fingers ;)
<hatta> I dunno I don't use 64 bit
<hatta> I don't know why I'd need that much precision
<bentob0x> so if I'm in ~/Desktop for instance and I type cd web, it'll put me straight into /var/www/ ?
<bentob0x> I mean more like some kind of global variable
<Smurphy[ACS] > !alias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bentob0x> I'll man it
<Smurphy[ACS] > bentobox: man bash - and check for alias ;)
<Smurphy[ACS] > alias rm="rm -i" will always be rm -i :)
<nixternal> actually, man dash
<nixternal> *buntu uses dash
* Smurphy[ACS]  hates dash ...
* nixternal too
<Smurphy[ACS] > dash screws all my scripts - and I have tons of these...
<Tm_T> well, you can blame dash really
<nixternal> Smurphy[ACS] : I just update-alterantives --config and select bash
<nixternal> bash is still installed
<Smurphy[ACS] > nixternal :)
<bentob0x> where is $HOME defined?
<bentob0x> or ~ for instance
<Smurphy[ACS] > echo $HOME
<Smurphy[ACS] > It is defined by the Login-programm or Pam when u login. However u can change it ... Reads it from /etc/passwd
<_4strO> Smurphy[ACS] : you know how to change permissions of an USB HD automounted ?
<Smurphy[ACS] > 4stro: I doin't use automount... Am one of the old guys .. cli manually ...
<Smurphy[ACS] > !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_roland> hey, wich is more feature-full and fast in terms of performace? koffice or openoffice?
<_4strO> dont choose to automount or not
<jhutchins> _roland: oo would never be described as fast.  It's been having problems lately, and support is hard to find.
<_roland> ok so koffice is a good replacement for oo if i want decent modern features but much better performance ?
<_roland> does it have functions like generating a summary of a large document ?
<Jucato> if you're handling a lot of MS Office documents, you might want to stick w/ OO.o though
<epimeth> ahoy everybody!
<_roland> no, i dont have problems regarding the formats wich i will work with.. i want to work with koffice if it can perform summaries of large documents based on some criteria
<kdehl> So, I installed a new kernel, and it boots successfully with the initrd image as a root file system, but it can't mount my harddrive. It is "waiting for root file system". I googled around, read on old posts that there might be an issue with udev, but isn't mkinitramfs supposed to take care of that?
<ashmaus> 'morning all
<kdehl> Morning ashmaus.
<cosmo_> I went to the brother website installed the files they tell me but when I go to add the printer it still doesn't bring up my model to choose from
<ashmaus> Need second opinion. Is Ubuntu stable enough for a grandmother?
<kdehl> ashmaus: Absolutely. As long as she won
<ashmaus> for eMail and web, without me getting a ton of calls to "fix it"
<kdehl> '
<kdehl> t
<kdehl> upgrade any packages.
<ashmaus> Can I disabble adept so she can't even see it?
<ashmaus> er dissable
<cosmo_> anyone have any ideas?
<_roland> what KDE is in edgy?
<ashmaus> Hey, someone write my nick please
<_roland> ashmaus
<jhutchins> cosmo_: Dunno, mine worked in Mandriva.   Which model is it?  It's not like anybody here has universal knowledge of all brother pritners.
<jhutchins> _roland: 3.5.6 is available, I think 3.5.5 is the default.
<jhutchins> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ashmaus> thanks. I got the speech on this working, but my computer needs voice lessons
<cosmo_> it's a brother fax 1840c
<_roland> ty jhutchins
<ashmaus> Wow, everytime I look at a new feature it makes me glad I coruppted my windows drive
<ashmaus> er, I mean decided to upgrade to a better OS
<jhutchins> cosmo_: try googling the model number and ubuntu.
<jhutchins> ashmaus: Yeah, Windows just isn't fun any more.
<_eMaX_> hi all
<ashmaus> hi eMaX
<_eMaX_> where do I find where to configure what's done e.g. when I add a harddisk to a running system.
<cosmo_> I did but the information that I can find on the ubuntu website and the brother site does not explain it very clearly, I have followed the directions both places have given and this is the point I am at
<_eMaX_> don't know whether I translate correctly, yet it should be "messages", "media messages" or so
<ashmaus> WTF? the K speech program can't pronounce Kubuntu? haha
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, I DL'd the new T-bird 1.5.10 , but it won't launch FF from links and it's disappeared from the desktop and the K-menu , only way to run it is from the runbox...any ideas
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Did you install it from apt or from a mozilla installer?
<BluesKaj> synaptic
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Have you restarted x since you installed it?
<fidel> fff
<ashmaus> What's a simple way to synch my laptop & desktop (both run Feisty)
<BluesKaj> I tried the new 2.0 beta T-Bird as well and it will only run from the /home/usr /Thunderbird file
<ashmaus> synch calendar, media, contacts, etc....
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Yeah, be careful with that.  Mozilla installers are really tough to clean up after.
<BluesKaj> yes , I restarted X
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: you can always add it manually.  Sounds like a glitch in the package.  bugreport.
<BluesKaj> the new T-bird 2.0 is atar.gz file and it won't ./configure ...weird stuff going on here, jhutchins
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: To be expected with mozilla products.  They have bugs that I reported back when it was still called mosaic.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Have you tried kmail?
<ForgeAus> how do I get stuffit/binhex compressor/expander for ubuntu?
<jhutchins> ForgeAus: Buy it?
<ForgeAus> its commercial?
<BluesKaj> no jhutchins , do you recomend it ?
<_roland> is kde 3.5.6 the last in the 3.5.x series ?
<ForgeAus> I think theres a 3.5.8 or is it 3.8.x? one of them
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Works great for me.  I was using outlook before I moved to linux, so it's very familiar to me.  Good feature list too.
<_roland> yea but thats a preview  of kde 4
<ForgeAus> anyway one pre-kde4...
<_roland> developer
<ForgeAus> roland's prolly right... I didn't know that
<BluesKaj> ok jhutchins , will try it
<ashmaus> Kmail is much better then outlook.
<ForgeAus> is there a freeware .sit/.bhx expander?...
<_roland> windows mail is better than outlook , you should compare to that
<luckyone_> hello everyone, I am trying to get an smb share to mount automatically at boot, can anyone help me with this?
<nixternal> hahahaha
<ForgeAus> to mount?
<ForgeAus> why mount, just browse
<nixternal> you need smbfs if it isn't already installed
<nixternal> that gives you the smbmount option
<ForgeAus> in konqueror you can use smb://<ip or workgroup/hostname here>/
<nixternal> there is a wiki page that tells you how to set it up
<jhutchins> ForgeAus: http://www.stuffit.com/mac/index.html
<ForgeAus> yeah but that won't work in linux will it?
<luckyone_> because I have a lot of media there and I am configuring amarok to use the db that is on it, so that it doesn't replicate the db
<nixternal> luckyone_: do what ForgeAus just said, then you can right click and add the share as well. That is the easiest way
<dyingforyourtear> \j chan
<ForgeAus> or get LinNeigbourhood if you PERSIST in mounting
<ForgeAus> (I wonder if you can automount smb:/ with fstab?)
<luckyone_> I can browse it just fine, I need to tie it to a mount point though because amarok has to use the same path for tracks as is on my media server
<jhutchins> luckyone_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<nixternal> smb4k is better than LinNeighbourhood, but get the one from their site and compile it yourself. The one in our repos is garbage
<jhutchins> luckyone_: smbfs.
<luckyone_> /luckyseven/garage1/ /media/garage1 smbfs noauto 0 0
<luckyone_> that line with a leading // is what I am using
<ForgeAus> smb4k kewl thanx I hand't heard of that one
<jhutchins> ForgeAus: Yes, I do that all the time.  no need for gui utils.
<nixternal> luckyone_: for Amarok, smbfs and smbmount is the way to go. If you go to Amaroks website, they have a tutorial for exactly what you want to do in their documentation wiki
<luckyone_> nixternal: thanks for the tip, I will check it out
<nixternal> ForgeAus: as long as you don't use the repos version
<jhutchins> luckyone_: Wouldn't it be pretty obvious to change noauto to auto?
<nixternal> luckyone_: I helped someone not long ago do exactly what you wanted to do. He was able to read the documentation and set it up, and it was his first day ever on Linux. So it must be a pretty decent doc
<ForgeAus> ahhh http://www.stuffit.com/unix/index.html
<nixternal> hrmm, that was an awesome app when I used Windows many years ago
<luckyone_> btw, konqueror rocks so hard for all of the things you guys mentioned. It even does sftp sessions. That and amarok are why I switched from xfce to kde
<jhutchins> luckyone_: //cavern/music /cavern/music smbfs credentials=/etc/samba/auth.cavern.wolfsden,dmask=777,fmask=777 0 0
<ForgeAus> winzip does bhx/sit I think
<nixternal> luckyone_: it even does ssh sessions with fish:/username@server
<luckyone_> nixternal: yeah, it is THE coolest file manager ever
<luckyone_> I am kinda glad they are splitting out web from it in kde4
<luckyone_> dolphin will be cool
* Jucato notes that no one split anything from anything....
<ForgeAus> lol
<nixternal> luckyone_: they aren't splitting
<luckyone_> where the hell did I hear that?
<nixternal> luckyone_: dolphin will be the file manager you see up front, and for the hardcore Konqueror will be there rocking as hard as ever
* luckyone_ hides in a corner
<luckyone_> I see
<nixternal> luckyone_: you are correct about dolphin, but it isn't replacing Konqi and Konqi isn't changing :)
<ForgeAus> I dunno I like Krusader
<hatta> konqueror is for wimps
<hatta> yz, real men use krusader
<nixternal> heh
<c0nv1ct> krusader is nice, for file management
<nixternal> real men use cli ;p
<ForgeAus> it will be interesting to see how Dolphin vs Krusader progresses
<c0nv1ct> but for general tasks, i use konq
<ForgeAus> nix you mean mc?
<ForgeAus> (erm sudo mc)
<hatta> I used bash for years before krusader pried me away
<luckyone_> is it 'neat' because it has a twin view?
<jhutchins> real nerds use sed for file management.
<c0nv1ct> with krusaders CLI at the bottom, you get the best of both worlds
<luckyone_> Konq can do that no sweat
<ForgeAus> its "neat" because it does archiving, and has lots of features
<pearly> yep, but nerds a different world, anyway.
<ForgeAus> not because of the twin-view (though thtas also a good feature)
<ForgeAus> it also has a console built in
<pearly> I always have a few bash instances.
<pearly> AND a konqi window, of course ;-))
<luckyone_> jhutchins: where did you find that line?
<jhutchins> luckyone_: Which?
* luckyone_ is amazed that this is the same jhutchins as is in my local kclug!
<lolus> .
<ForgeAus> krusader is no-nonsense easy to use (at least for oldskoolers, dunno bout newbies as such) and works well and fast....
<jhutchins> luckyone_: Were you asking about that fstab entry for smbfs?
<ForgeAus> I've been using norton commander since the early days so Krusader is just a natural progression of that kinda thing...
<mzelem> Does anyone know what would cause me to not be able to mount CD-RW's? I can mount a normal CD just fine, but not any CD-RW's
<djdarkman> hy ,how can I translate hda5 into grub language?
<ForgeAus> mz the format?
<mzelem> um, what do you mean?
<ForgeAus> if its direct CD or InCD or whatever other type formatted
<ForgeAus> UDF
<mzelem> How do I find out?
<Daisuke_Ido> packet writing, bleh
<ForgeAus> um good question
<jhutchins> mzelem: Some packet-written CD's can only be read by the software that wrote them.
<jkjk> Hey is there a linux program out there that allows me to highlight words in a pdf document and add notes ?
<mzelem> oh, well, these CD-RW's work on my dapper laptop
<jhutchins> mzelem: What did you write the CD with?
<ForgeAus> pdf annotation, intersting! um open office?
<mzelem> and they used to work on this dapper desktop, but I had to re-install dapper and now it doesn't work
<mzelem> I think the CD was written using Windows XP's 'write to CD' wizard
<Hyper-coo> hey all i'm trying to do a plain and simple livecd boot and keep getting ACPI exceptions. Does anyone know about this?
<soon> My laptop is connected directly by wire to a router ... how can I know the IP of the router ?
<Hyper-coo> soon: go to google and type "what's my ip"
<soon> yeah!?
<Hyper-coo> yup
<Hyper-coo> it checks the IP from the server side so it will see the router
<iarwain> hi there, does any of you know a good (free) (mmo)rpg? (native or wine based)
<jkjk> ForgeAus: OO office messes up the layout and can't save the changes in the pdf..
<ForgeAus> well that highly depends on your idea of good
<ForgeAus> jkjk in that case I'm sorry... I have no idea
<ForgeAus> aside from what you don't want to hear (ie Adobe Acrobat)
<jkjk> hehe yeah. i was hoping for something native..
<soon> hmm the google thing provides me with a IP that doesnt work ... is there not a gnu tool to tell me local IPs?
<jhutchins> jkjk: One of the main reasons for PDF's is that they're not supposed to be editable.
<nosrednaekim> hey everybody, I have a question about running a atheros card in master mode and trying to connect to it with another computer running static IP... can anyone help?
<nosrednaekim> and if not... what would be the appropriate channel?
<jkjk> jhutchins: well highlighing is differnt from editing. it would just be very helpful for reading papers
<ashmaus> off to work, bye all
<kakarotto> hola
<kakarotto> alguien sabe como instalar amsn en kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> !es | kakarotto
<ubotu> kakarotto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> kakarotto: yo no hable espanol muy bien, pero, usa "adept", o va a #kubuntu-es
<mcquaid> i only installed kde-core and installing things as i need, whats the default video player for kde?
<nosrednaekim> kaffeine
<mcquaid> ah ya couldn't remember the name, been awhile
<mcquaid> has it improved much?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. it pretty good
<nosrednaekim> make sure you get amarok for music
<beta> is it normal behaviour that it gives firefox version 1.5 only via apt-get install?
<beta> all official repos enabled
<nosrednaekim> beta: yes.. if you only have dapper
<mcquaid> what about video streams in konq? i notcied there is a kaffeine xine plugin, anyway of using mplayer?
<epimeth> how do I get my ipod working w/amarok?
<epimeth> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<epimeth> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<beta> nosrednaekim: yep dapper here, why is that...is firefox 2.0 not considered stable...i think the latest stable firefox release is above that even?
<mcquaid> One thing thats bugging me is I can get smb working if i directly go to a share via smb://1.2.3.4 but nothing shows up in the network
<mcquaid> i installed kde network stuff as it has a lot more option over gnome smb share but same thing
<Jucato> mcquaid: there's an embedded kmplayer for Konqueror installed by default.however it's using xine. so you need to install mplayer so that you could make it work w/ mplayer
<nosrednaekim> beta: well... I guess not... but really.. they SHOULD backport it
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: Beta's usually aren't backported.
<epimeth> mcquaid: did you set the workstation and workgroup up properly?
<beta> nosrednaekim:  ok i havent enabled the backport repo yet thought it wasnt official
<ubuntu> SAlut !
<ubuntu> Des Franais ici ??
<Jucato> beta: they can't backport Firefox 2.0 to Dapper w/o affect other packages that might affect the stability of the system. you can however install it manually
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins: i'm talking to beta, about a stable version of firefox
<epimeth> ubuntu: !fr
<Jucato> !fr | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jhutchins> firefox 2.0 doesn'
<epimeth> Jucato: whups.. :-)
<ubuntu> ok, sorry
<jhutchins> t do anything that 1.5 doesn't.
<Jucato> session restore?
<mcquaid> epimeth: well i made sure the workgroup was the same for both
<mzanfardino> how do I take advantage of kde 3.5.6?
<beta> Jucato:  oh well if it might result in an unstable system i wont install it....i was just wondering, thx
<mzanfardino> that is, how do I install it?
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins: ahh... but actually it does, auto restore session....and a whole lot more
<Jucato> mzanfardino: are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: add the repos for it
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: Only if it works.
<mzanfardino> Edgy
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: okay
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: listen to me
<mzanfardino> coreymon77: listening
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: add that to your sources.list
<Jucato> not that page
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: i mean, the repos on that site
<Jucato> :D
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins: always has for me
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: not the actual url
<mzanfardino> coreymon77: gotcha
<epimeth> mcquaid: and you gave it a unique netbios name?
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: add those repos, and then add the jriddel key
<mzanfardino> coreymon77: should I add all four mirrors?
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: doesnt matter
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: you could
<mcquaid> epimeth: are you referring to server string in smb.conf? if so yes
<mzanfardino> coreymon77: ok. any pitfalls I should be aware of?
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: not really
<hatta> mzanfardino, just wait until the alligators close their mouths and you can jump on their heads
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: remember, you have to add the jriddel gpg key before you can use the repos
<beta> if i enable the backport repository and i want to install a software that is available from main as well as from backport (newer version. for example) which one will get installed?
<serpafer> alguien puede explicarme donde estoy?? jeje
<coreymon77> serpafer: english please
<serpafer> okey
<jhutchins> beta: apt should select the newer packages from the combined list.
<mzanfardino> hatta: cute... ancient Atari reference... :)
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: what, when it says ok
<mzanfardino> coreymon77: ok, so update sources.list with repos, add key, then apt-get update/upgrade?
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: i know, you dont see many thing these days that say that
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: yes
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: first add repos, then add key
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: then apt-get update then upgrade
<mzanfardino> coreymon77: then update/upgrade ... got it
<beta> jhutchins: so it would install from the backport.....this is tricky, considering that backport packages might not be stable
<mcquaid> epimeth: i can read/write on both machines as long as i explictly go there via smb://1.2.3.4 but they don't show up for either in network
<epimeth> they are both linux boxes?
<epimeth> mcquaid:  ^
<serpafer> some person explain to me that is this???
<nosrednaekim> this is the english help channel for KUbuntu
<epimeth> !es | serpafer
<ubotu> serpafer: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<serpafer> thanks
<epimeth> serpafer: de nada
<epimeth> mcquaid: one of them has to act as a WINS server
<epimeth> mcquaid: so what are the boxes?
<mzanfardino> coreymon77: now, this is just a desktop manager (or is it windows manager? I forget) upgrade, so I shouldn't need to rebuild my kernel (as I'm using a propritary video driver from ATI) or have to worry about my desktop configuration going ka-blooie, right?
<serpafer> I'm surprised of ubuntu...
<mcquaid> epimeth: how do i confirm one is using WINS. didn't know that was need for samba
<nosrednaekim> nah... shouldn't hurt a thing mzanfardino
<beta> serpafer: in which way?
<serpafer> for all....
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys how are you doing.  I am having a problem accessing my CD and DVD drives.  It says I have no access rights, which is kina dumb.  Please shed some light to this for me?
<serpafer> it is incredible
<mzanfardino> viel Dank
<epimeth> serpafer: in [global] , wins support = yes
<beta> serpafer: for how long have you been using linux?
<coreymon77> mzanfardino: no, no need to recompile
<serpafer> mmmmm
<serpafer> 2 years
<serpafer> more or less
<beta> serpafer: which distru did you prefer before switching to ubuntu if you dont mond me asking
<beta> mind
<ubuntu> hi
<beta> hi
<serpafer> suse 10.1
<[BTF] Chm0d> could someone give me a hand on access rights for my CD and DVD drive?
<serpafer> I don't know kubuntu but now I installed
<beta> serpafer: i see, im a complete noob myself ;)
<mcquaid> epimeth: ok i see, i added wins support = yes to smb.conf on both machines and restarted smb but no diff
<serpafer> beta noob???
<serpafer> I don's understand... I'm spanish...
<nosrednaekim> noob = new user
<serpafer> jajajaja
<serpafer> okey okey
<beta> :)
<serpafer> I'm also...
<serpafer> bye other day will enter for this
<serpafer> bye
<beta> bye
<beta> css.sh are shell scripts?
<roland_> should i install koffice or openoffice?
<nosrednaekim> roland_: do you work with alot of .docs?
<roland_> no
<nosrednaekim> just odts?
<roland_> i work in any format its not a problem
<roland_> i just need decent modern functionality
<nosrednaekim> but do you have alot of .docs?
<roland_> no i have no documents yet
<nosrednaekim> do you ever recieve docs? like people give them to....
<roland_> no, its all something personal i work
<roland_> i dont care about format
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm out of so many people here nobody can help with access rights?
<roland_> but i need to read .doc files ocasionally
<roland_> to import the content
<roland_> anyone can sugest koffice/openoffice?
<roland_> whats better for me
<Jucato> what works for you will be the best for you...
<roland_> i need modern functionality, the ability to make summaries to large documents and ocasionally use some .doc
<roland_> but i dont need bloat and slow performance
<LeeJunFan> jucato is now known as jucatyoda
<Jucato> roland_: koffice loads and runs faster on KDE
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: heh :)
<Jucato> roland_: but you still might want to check both their features and use them... then make a decision for yourself
<roland_> i'll check koffice first
<roland_> since i checked on oo
<Jucato> oo.o is installed by default on Kubuntu anyway
<Jucato> you can check their websites to
<roland_> i dont have it anymore, the upgrade wiped it out
<Jucato> oh?
<roland_> upgraded from 5.10 with openoffice to 6.06 and now im nearing end of upgrade to 6.10
<Jucato> oh
<beta> this is strange
<beta> i didnt install libdvdread3 but it still says its installed
<Jucato> it could have been installed by some other package you installed
<beta> ok
<beta> i couldnt play dvds now i can, i just ran adept updater
<vivh349> dsl
<vivh349> dsl
<beta> hadnt any dvd codecs installes so far though ;)
<roland_> only problem i have with koffice is the ugly names of the apps :)
<Jucato> beta: you probably installed mplayer?
<BluesKaj> I have kmail ,kwallet installed , but they are not in the kmenu , katapult doesn't see them , runbox doesn't launch them either ...filesearch finds them but that's a ridiculous way to get the apps to run...any ideas why the links to desktop and kmenu are prevented from being installed ?
<smile> plz someone can SEND email with Kmail or thunderbird (SMTP)
<smile> I've GMAIL account
<Jucato> BluesKaj: katapult only sees what's in kmenu. kmail launches in Kontact so they removed the k menu entry for it. you can run kmail from Alt+F2 "kmail" and kwallet with "kwalletmanager"
* Jucato goes to sleep
<beta> Jucato: no, i mean the entry preview with mplayer was in konq after install and it did work (not for dvds though) but i couldnt invoke mplayer via bash or something
<EagleScreen> hello
<beta> Jucato: and i didnt install it
<BluesKaj> Jucato, is there away of putting Kmail on the desktop ?
<Jucato> beta: I meant that installing mplayer probably installed libdvdread3
<Jucato> BluesKaj: on the desktop? right-click -> Create New -> Link to Application
<Jucato> anyway. going to bed...
<EagleScreen> do you want to put kmail on the desktop?
<vivh349> j'ai un autre pb : j'ai installer kubuntu a la place d'ubuntu : a l'install, au lieu de formater les partitions et de les agrandir, j'ai supprimer les ancienne et creer de nouvelle.... maintenant, dans grub, j'ai 2X ubuntu(et ub recorvery mode) qui pointe tout les deux sur Kubuntu..............
<beta> Jucato: might be but i didnt install mplayer this were the only codecs i installed so far gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs
<vivh349> comment remettre sa au propre
<vivh349> ???
<LeeJunFan> !fr | vivh349
<ubotu> vivh349: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vivh349> sorry
<LeeJunFan> np
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu Feisty is faster than Edgy
<bxnp> who says so EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> i say
<EagleScreen> :P
<slestak> im trying to reinstall bluetooth stack, edgy is not seeing my dell 350 adapter
<slestak> ive remove /etc/bluetooth and /etc/init.d/bluetooth, and uninstalled all bluetooth related packages
<slestak> reinstalling bluez-utils is not recreating /etc/init.d/bluetooth, and I dont see why.
<slestak> dpkg -S says bluez-utils provides it
<beta> whats the difference between adept and Add/Remove Programs? Add/Remove Programs does only include software that is part of a desktop suite?
<_roland> what command do i need to enter into konsole to upgrade kde 3.5.5 on edgy to 3.5.6 after i have entered the repository in sources.list ?
<LeeJunFan> _roland: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nixternal> _roland: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<LeeJunFan> !upgrade | _roland
<ubotu> _roland: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<nixternal> heh
<bdb> where is that url for automatically configuring the sources.list ?
<_roland> umm im on edgy
<_roland> i just need kde 3.5.6
<LeeJunFan> !sources | bdb
<ubotu> bdb: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> !easysource | bdb
<ubotu> bdb: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<LeeJunFan> that's the one.
<Net_Benjo> does kubuntu spport SMP machine out of the box?
<LeeJunFan> Net_Benjo: yes
<nixternal> Net_Benjo: yes
<nixternal> heh
<_roland> also how do i acces the other package manager (not adept) because adept is too basic and has too few applications ?
<LeeJunFan> heh
<Net_Benjo> LeeJunFan: thanks
* nixternal stops, LeeJunFan is beating me to the punch everytime
<LeeJunFan> _roland: synaptic - install it, run it. sudo apt-get install synaptic
<_roland> im using ati videocard radeon 9550 and i am having issues after i logout of kde why
<LeeJunFan> _roland: what's it doing?
<_roland> display corruption of some sort
<_roland> and i cannot type
<LeeJunFan> _roland: you might try disabling framebuffer, it causes problems for me on every machine.
<_roland> also i cant change tty
<LeeJunFan> !framebuffer | _roland
<ubotu> _roland: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<_roland> k
<_roland> wil lthat disable the nice kubuntu boot bar ?
<LeeJunFan> Personally I don't think the price of instability, and not being able to suspend to ram is worth the framebuffer and the pretty boot splash.
<LeeJunFan> _roland: yes, it will :(
<_roland> hmm
<_roland> well i think i'm gonna pass
<_roland> its not that bad
<_roland> i can reboot
<LeeJunFan> I'm one of those old school guys that likes to see the services starting up on my system so saying goodbye to quiet and splash don't bother me at all.
<_roland> i know but im living in 2007 and i need to live in a 'straight to the point' focusing on what matters most to me, getting things done and having nice eyecandy..
<_roland> so i dont need to see dmesg
<_roland> i need the bootsplash
<LeeJunFan> _roland: I save my eye candy for after bootup. beryl is fun. :)
<_roland> i used beryl kinda..
<_roland> but so much configurability and badly organized configuration program .. i droped it
<LeeJunFan> _roland: that's changed A LOT!
<_roland> also some window decorations buttons werent working properly
<bdb> why does thekde console not use colors ? i have a vimrc setup
<beta> can i i install the w32codecs via apt-get?
<beta> -i
<LeeJunFan> beta: yeah, you need to install the medibuntu sources in your sources list.
<LeeJunFan> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<SolidSource> !source-o0matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source-o0matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<beta> thx
<ashmaus> In a couple hours, I am going to instal on a P1
<ashmaus> Think it will work?
<LeeJunFan> ashmaus: yeah, but w/o enough ram KDE probably won't be the best choice.
<c0nv1ct> i wouldnt even run a GUI on a p1
<LeeJunFan> windowmaker or something light would work well.
<ashmaus> 256mb ram, 8g hdd (er maybe 128mb ram)
<ashmaus> how about xubuntu?
<c0nv1ct> you should try xubuntu
<ashmaus> :)
<c0nv1ct> ya, its way more lightweight
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I used to run windowmaker in the old days.
<LeeJunFan> that was nice and light.
<c0nv1ct> i ran blackbox on my old machines, if i needed a GUI
<gekkoo> or fluxbuntu ^^
<c0nv1ct> yeah, flux is sweet
* ashmaus started with DOS 3, REALLY lightweight
<Net_Benjo> guys, I need to buy a good server for my lab at school and I want to install Kubuntu on it, 'cuz we need Linux and I love Kubuntu.   But I'm just not sure if all the hardware will be supported.  Do you have any advice?
<LeeJunFan> I remember when I started using linux 200MHz processors were the best out there. hehe
<c0nv1ct> Net_Benjo: depends on what you need the server for
<Net_Benjo> c0nv1ct: scientific computing
<slestak> can anyone tell me why reinstalling bluez-utils is not creating /etc/init.d/bluetooth.  i have tried with aptitude, apt-get and adept
<c0nv1ct> Net_Benjo: like, rendering molecular structures n stuff?
<LeeJunFan> slestak: not sure, but for future reference apt-get calls dpkg, and all the GUI utils call apt-get so trying all the diff ones won't make a diff.
<Net_Benjo> c0nv1ct: no, more like computational fluid dynamics
<c0nv1ct> Net_Benjo: then buy the fastest CPU and as much RAM as you can afford
<slestak> LeeJunFan: yeah, i lloked at man for dpkg as well.  i am just getting frustrated so tried the others to get more feedback than adept was giving me
<LeeJunFan> slestak: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall bluez-utils
<c0nv1ct> Net_Benjo: and as many CPUs as you can afford :P
<slestak> LeeJunFan: i have, numerous times
<c0nv1ct> Net_Benjo: are you going retail? or building it?
<LeeJunFan> slestak: perhaps remove and re-install dpkg -P --force-depends bluez-utils && sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<Net_Benjo> c0nv1ct: right! I did that...found an awesome machine...BUT then I tohugh..well what if I install Kubuntu and for some reason MB is not totally supported...or RAID or SMP...get my drift.....If i install Win XP I know for sure everything works..but I have a bit of doubt with linux
<slestak> LeeJunFan: did it again, same result.  wonder if it would help to delete the package file and re-download it
<LeeJunFan> sudo dpkg -P --force-depends bluez-utils && sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<Net_Benjo> c0nv1ct: retail...TigerDirect.ca
<c0nv1ct> Net_Benjo: ah, thats semi-retail, just research the components, and see if any chipsets have known bugs
<Net_Benjo> c0nv1ct: yeah i guess that the only thing I can do..
<slestak> LeeJunFan: that was effective, the dpkg -P is a purge correct?  tyvm for your time.
<LeeJunFan> slestak: yeah, that's purge - you're welcome.
<slestak> LeeJunFan: do you know how to config dpkg so it keeps python-2.5.  every install tells me i can autoremove it, but i dont want to.
<slestak> lol, i did once and had to reinstall partition from a backup.
<LeeJunFan> slestak: not sure about that, unless perhaps you can do apt-get install python-2.5 and see if that keeps it, perhaps with --reinstall
<bdb> why would i need to install all these gnome libraries just to get vim-full... i mean someone has to recompile vim only for kde ffs...
<LeeJunFan> slestak: something at one point required it, you removed that program and now apt of course thinks you don't need python-2.5 any more, but I think if you specify that you want to install it - it shouldn't treat it simply as a dependancy any more.
<slestak> when i did let autoremove fire (to remove abt 30 gnome pkgs) my kubuntu was toast.  i think it was python it was lookign for.  thankfully i have a 1 week old backup.
<LeeJunFan> that's funny - I only use "perhaps" when writing. I never say that word. Sounds funny to read over that message. heheh
<LeeJunFan> slestak: yeah, likely - that maybe it python was a gnome requirement, gnome is gone now so apt thinks python isn't needed any more. Even though at a later time KDE required it. hrm.
<Ace2016> Hi all
<LeeJunFan> personally I like deborphan better than apt-get autoremove
<payam> how can i install Cad on my kubuntu?
<gekkoo> bdb: it's because of gvim (gtk) which installs with vim-full, afaik
<bdb> wtf is katapult its taking 10 years to load
<eddy> ciao a tutti..
<payam> Does anyone know how i can install AutoCAD?
<bdb> gekkoo:  so what does that have to do with anything i have compiled gvim on my slackware box before and never had to install gnome libraries... someone needs to recompile it just for kubuntu
<bdb> gtk does not need gnome
<payam> com one
<payam> come on
<payam> help me
<payam> How can i install AutoCAD on kubuntu or is there any software  like CAd for Kubuntu?
<gekkoo> payam: you cant actually install autoCad on linux
<bdb> dude programs that think its cool to open a window and put it on top of all other ones and stand there for 20 years should get thrown in the garbage and never brought into the linux world again
<gekkoo> payam: use qcad
<payam> waite
<payam> i dont undrstant
<payam> how  can i install  Autocad?
<dheerajsp> hello...how can i add Beryl-manager to my Kubuntu startup?
<payam> Do i need  Wine installed?
<LeeJunFan> bdb: I hate splash screens, I turn them all off. At least you can with linux - so many windows apps won't let you.
<payam> #kubuntu.se
<gekkoo> payam: you can't. but there's an alternative (qcad)
<payam> okok
<LeeJunFan> dheerajsp: ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart/.
<dheerajsp> thank you
<root____> payam: try using wine
<payam> i m not sure if it works
<gekkoo> and if, it wouldnt work well
<LeeJunFan> worst case scenario if you have windows you can install in vmware - vmware server is free.
<slestak> just heard a good podcast on linuxactionshow about VirtualBox
<bdb> who speaketh my name
<atphalix> virtualbox?
<mervteck> hey can anyone help me out with wine? the winehq channel is useless
<mervteck> #winehq
<pika> hi
<slestak> anyone succesfully using Dell 350 bluetooth adapter?
<txwikinger> Does anybody know where usually the .pot files should be for a package ?
<cheeseboy> how do i tell an app to open on my other monitor?
<PupenoR> How do I make an md5sum of a cdrom?
<aseigo> PupenoR: by running the md5sum command on the iso
<PupenoR> aseigo: on a phisical cd, not on the ISO.
<PupenoR> I want to ensure the CD is ok.
<LjL> PupenoR: md5sum /dev/cdrom
<aseigo> PupenoR: on the device then
<PupenoR> LjL: that gave me an I/O error.
<LjL> PupenoR: hm, then i'd say the cd is *not* ok :P did it give it right away, or after a while?
<beta> is java already included in dapper after a frsh install?
<slestak> does it make a difference if it is mounted or not?
<PupenoR> LjL: after a long while.
<txwikinger> cheeseboy: do you mean on an X-server on a different computer?
<cheeseboy> x-server
<txwikinger> you can either set the DISPLAY environment variable
<cheeseboy> how?
<txwikinger> or start the app with -display
<beatlebee> is this a good channel for sound card issues? I installed kubuntu a week ago, and in that time, I haven't gotten any sound, or any error messages indicating why I get no sound.
<txwikinger> you need to use the hostname or ip-adressed with :0 on it
<txwikinger> i.e. 192.168.0.1:0
<LjL> PupenoR: that would normally mean that the cd-rom is bad *but* the drive itself (well, the drive's error detection circuitry) detects the problem, and tries again and again to read the correct data... but in the end, it gives up and says "sorry, i just can't read this disc"
<cheeseboy> why i need ip of my own pc?
<mervteck> can someone help me get my sound to work. and i already did what ~!sound said
<txwikinger> oh.. I thought you mean different machine
<LjL> PupenoR: google says that it also might be due to the cd-rom not having been burned in disc-at-once mode, which results in some drives misreading it (i'm getting this from http://www.sun.com/bigadmin/features/articles/burn_iso_images.html )
<txwikinger> DO you mean you have 2 video adapters?
<PupenoR> LjL: thanks.
<cheeseboy> i have one videocard with svideo and monitor port
<cheeseboy> i want to start an app on my tv
<txwikinger> can you run both simultaneously?
<txwikinger> then you have to run two x-servers on each video port one
<cheeseboy> um i have twinview setup
<txwikinger> ok.. then one is :0 and the other :1
<Mena> Hi
<txwikinger> you can use display with 127.0.0.1:0 or 127.0.0.1:1
<cheeseboy> do iput app name before or after it?
<Mena> intelikey, if i add the utf8 to the end of the line that okay? like this /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 vfat uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,fmask=133,dmask=022,utf8 0 0
<txwikinger> before it if you use -display as argument
<txwikinger> or you set and export the variable DISPLAY=....
<txwikinger> then you can just start the app
<Mena> intelikey, to enable utf8 support
<Mena> intelikey, are you here at first :D
<Mena> he is not
<Mena> any one else
<cheeseboy> cannot connect to X server 127.0.0.1:1
<txwikinger> hmm.. you might have to allow to listen to ip in the configuration
<jhutchins> Mena: Try it.
<cheeseboy> how?
<txwikinger> it is in the kdm config file
<mervteck> yayyyy got my sound to work!
<cheeseboy> wheres that?
<Mena> jhutchins, its working but i am asking to keep sure
<txwikinger> one moment have to look
<jhutchins> txwikinger: I think you can omit the ip address.
<mcquaid> i remember this being fairly easy but can't figure it out.  the icons beside the kde menu, i'd like them stacked as two rows
<Mena> jhutchins, can i do this with ext3
<mcquaid> can't seem to find where to do that
<txwikinger> true.. try just :1
<mcquaid> is that still possible?
<cheeseboy> mythtv -display:1?
<txwikinger>  mythtv -display :1
<cheeseboy> mythtv: cannot connect to X server :1
<Mena> jhutchins, ??
<beatlebee> Hi, my soundcard isn't working. I can play music in mplayer amarok with no errors, aumix -q returns a 65% volume, and I get no sound out of my built in speakers or headset jack. Any suggestions?
<txwikinger> do you have a second X server running?
<cheeseboy> do i have to setup another xserver?
<beta> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<txwikinger> look with ps -edf if there is one on :1
<Mena> !utf8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !UTF8
<cheeseboy> i don't think there is one
<mervteck> hey guys ive got a second HD connected to the same IDE as my CD drive is on, how to i get linux to show it?
<Orange1> UTF-3
<cadkins> mervteck : if you run fstab does it show the drive there?  Just run it and see if it's there?  Should be able to see the size of the drive.
<cadkins> after that, just have to mount it
<jhutchins> mervteck: What filesystem?
<jhutchins> cadkins: run fstab?
<cheeseboy> 1000      4607     1  0 14:50 ?        00:00:02 xfdesktop --display :0.0 --sm-cl
<cheeseboy> 1000      4613     1  0 14:50 ?        00:00:06 xfce4-panel --display :0.0 --sm-
<cheeseboy>  only see some stuff on display 0
<mervteck> ntfs
<mervteck> and 1 sec
<john__> Does anyone here use k9Copy?
<jhutchins> !ntfs | mervteck
<ubotu> mervteck: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mervteck> yesh its my windows drive ive got a bunch of crap like movies on
<mervteck> i just wanna access it like i used to when it was on the same ide as the first HD
<jhutchins> mervteck: So what's stopping you?
<mervteck> its just not showing up now im guessing because its on my cd IDE
<mervteck> (had to be done sadly)
<john__> !k9copy
<ubotu> A good alternative to running DVDShrink with wine is k9copy; for Dapper it's available in Universe, and for Breezy it's available at this repository: deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
<jba> ciao a tutti
<john__> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jba> NESSUNO SA COME METTERE KDE4 E CONTINUARE A TENERE ANCHE KDE3.5
<jba> ??
<john__> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<txwikinger> cheeseboy: you need to configure and start an x-server on :1 ... I have no experience in doing that
<txwikinger> on a twin-setup
<jhutchins> mervteck: Not showing up where?
<Ragga> weeeeeeeeeeeeeenas
<Mena> Why ext3 file system dont use or enable utf8 support ???
<cheeseboy> THE FORUMS ARE DOWN !?
<cheeseboy> :(
<soon> A general network question: I have a Zyxel router connected to my adsl splitter - the router only has one LAN port. I've connected a second router (Linksys) to the Zyxel because it has 4 ports and wifi ... the Linksys, should it be set up as Gateway, Router, Access point or something else???
<jhutchins> Mena: Looks like the correct format may be locale=en_US.utf8
<jhutchins> soon: Why not just connect the linksys to the net?
<soon> because the zyxel has the phone port for my IP-telephony and the Linksys doesnt
<varco> noobs
<Mena> jhutchins, you mean utf8 support just the us encode or i add this or i dont get it ? :)
<jhutchins> Mena: I have no idea about utf or support for it, but that's the format I see when I google utf8 ext3.
<cvk77> where is the right place to enable ls' colour support? i expected some commented lines in /etc/bash.bashrc but couldn't find any.
<Mena> jhutchins, ohhhhhhh ok
<jhutchins> Mena: You should check the documentation for the correct format to use.
<Mena> jhutchins, ok
<jhutchins> Mena: I also see iocharset=utf8
<beta> !ape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> I take it MSN messenger is having problems today? or did they just change the protocol so kopete wouldn't work with it?
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, kmail seems pretty cool , had a some difficulty linking the executeable file to the desktop , but i eventually found the "right path" and now it's in business :)
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Great, hope it works out for you.
<BluesKaj> seems fine :)
<Mena> jhutchins, ok
<beta> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<_roland> anyone know why copying text from internet into text editor take hours and konqueror freezes when i try to copy large text and also konqueror takes very long to load and show the filemanager?
<_roland> its only a bit faster than the resource hog called vista
<Mena> jhutchins, i searched the decomnation and found nothing
<Mena> !!!!
<Mena> heheh :)
<Mena> jhutchins, Thanks for helpping me
<Mena> jhutchins, Bye...With GOD BLess BLESS
<LeeJunFan> _roland: you have to be careful selecting text from pages that contain graphics.
<_roland> the pages i select text(large quantities of text) from contain no graphics at all, just the plain text
<LeeJunFan> _roland: not sure why it would be slow. Konq is plenty quick here.
<_roland> i have 1.8ghz p4 and 512 ram and kde feels slow
<_roland> main problem would be konqueror and klipper
<LeeJunFan> _roland: perhaps I haven't noticed is all. My copy/paste is generally quite small content.
<_roland> hmm dam
<carutsu> hello, something happened while i tried to install the java vm
<carutsu> it didnt install it, and now i cant run adept nor apt-get
<carutsu> it crashed somehow
<alfadr0> Bonsoir
<carutsu> what should i do
<_roland> and what can i do that when i add a user he can do sudo ?
<fizzzico> bonsoir !!
<fizzzico> jsuis perdu :s
<alfadr0> Comment allez-vous ?
<LeeJunFan> _roland: add them to the admin group
<alfadr0> Moi aussi XD
<_roland> ok hanks
<fizzzico> on est o l? =D
<fizzzico> premiere fois que je lance Konversation
<carutsu> !kubuntu-fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-fr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carutsu> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BluesKaj> !fr | fizzzico, alfadr0
<LeeJunFan> _roland: sudo gpasswd -a [username]  groupname
<ubotu> fizzzico, alfadr0: please see above
<fizzzico> ok thx
<carutsu> something happened while i tried to install the java vm, it didnt install it, and now i cant run adept nor apt-get
<luca> i think you can kill adept's process..
<LeeJunFan> !adept-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luca> then you launch dpkg --reconfigure -a
<fizzzico> automatic connexion on #kubuntu when fisrt  launching this IRC client soft via ubuntu?
<ubuntu> hay all having some issues with my kubuntu and running off a live cd at the moment.. is there a option i can put in grub to give me a console based login
<carutsu> LeeJunFan, what should i do?
<LeeJunFan> carutsu: I think fizzzico is right on that.
<alfadr0> I need Help
<LeeJunFan> argh, it's one word. hehe
<carutsu> fizzzico?
<LeeJunFan> !adeptfix | carutsu
<ubotu> carutsu: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<tuxligo> #kubuntu-es for the people of latinamerica and people talk spanish
<alfadr0> WHo can help me ?
<Mariano> Hey guys I installed kubuntu on one of my partitions, but now kubuntu loads up as default. My windows partition is not showing up on start up.
<Mariano> can someone help me
<carutsu> it worked
<LeeJunFan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tuxligo> #kubuntu-es para personas que hablan espaol
<mobileloser> who can help me to install vlc player ? ve problems
<carutsu> shouldny there be something like apt-get --fix or something?
<Skuller> Mariano: did you install windows after kubuntu?
<Mariano> nope
<Mariano> I did windows, and then kubuntu
<Skuller> markus: grub should have been installed and showed you the menu to select the OS's
<Skuller> sorry
<Skuller> Mariano: grub should have been installed and showed you the menu to select the OS's
<LeeJunFan> carutsu: nope, just those commands ubuntu said.
<Mariano> it says grub starting and it just goes into kubuntu
<carutsu> LeeJunFan, well thank you, however what i'm saying it _should_
<Mariano> is there a way that I can manage grub through a gui
<LeeJunFan> carutsu: you still can't use apt-get?
<_roland> my other user has a different looking kde panel than mine (more polished,more sharp looking).. why is mine not changed ?
<_roland> i did a upgrade to 3.5.6
<Skuller> Mariano: hmm well i guess you might ave to reinstall GRUB....i dont know how to do that or you may need to install kubuntu again...please ask someone else for help
<carutsu> LeeJunFan yes i can now
<Skuller> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<carutsu> thank you, just a though
<Mariano> ok
<LeeJunFan> grub-install hd0
<Mariano> !grub
<Mariano> ok
<mcquaid> i installed kde-core and adding packages as i go.  i don't have the mixer. the only one i see in synaptic is tkmixer
<mcquaid> isn't tkmixer the really old one?  Thought there was another one that has become the standard for kde
<LeeJunFan> mcquaid: no, that's still standard
<Skuller> mcquaid: alsamixer?
<dracou> does anyone knows where do I find wifi settings on fluxbuntu ?
<LeeJunFan> kmix is it's own package, so if you don't end up with it just install kmix
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: can you elaborate on your problem installing vlc?
<mcquaid> LeeJunFan: ok thx
<_roland> daamn... my user management in system settings just got unusable after clicking administrator mode.. so many things dont work..
<LeeJunFan> _roland: easy way to add someone to a group is gpasswd, sudo gpasswd -a [user]  [group] 
<mobileloser> yes. i use kde
<zorglu_> q. im installing lighttpd 1.5.0 from source, and i remember there is a page not to crash the whole .deb system when installing stuff from source. anybody remember what it is ?
<mcquaid> whats a mail notification app for kde? pref one taht supports gmail
<mobileloser> try to add the dapper reposity listed on videolan.org...
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: how are you trying to install it? if you run 'sudo apt-get install vlc
<_roland> LeeJunFan: but why would user management panel in settings hang ?
<zorglu_> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<LeeJunFan> _roland: beats me - I never use them :)
<zorglu_> doesnt seems to be it :)
<LeeJunFan> _roland: hrm, just tried mine and got an error that the module couldn't be loaded.
<_roland> even more nice...
<mobileloser> yes that way.. but responsible packages missing..
<_roland> damn
<LeeJunFan> _roland: just a sec.
<sohan> hello, what command for going to kubuntu french canal ? ( sorry for my very bad english )
<LeeJunFan> _roland: okay - try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-guidance
<LeeJunFan> _roland: then try to use the user manager again.
<_roland> ok
<LeeJunFan> Anyone know why it is that kde-guidance needs to be re-installed so often? It seems to get hosed during KDE updates.
<mobileloser> LeeJunFan:  want to add the dapper url from videolan.org but apt get cannot load all files
<Orange1> does kubuntu have a character map?
<_roland> ah and one more thing.. after the upgrade the user 'angela' has a different looking(more sharp,more polished and shiny) default kde panel( i guess kicker is the name.. ) why ?
<mcquaid> hmm, i installed tkmixer but it doesn't show up as an applet, uh how do i actually add it to the panel?
<_roland> than my panel
<alfadr0> Can you give me URL for Drivers for Sound Baster for Kubuntu please ?
<Skuller> !thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: ah, it's probably a problem with that repository. :( What's wrong with the standard vlc included in dappers repos?
<sohan> Hello ... I speak very bad english, Kubuntu is ???
<LjL> alfadr0, the SB drivers are *included* in a default Ubuntu (just like most common drivers). at worst, you have to set things up. usually, they get set up automatically. if you have an old ISA card, that migth not happen
<alfadr0> Tues franais ?
<mobileloser> leejunfun dont know what u mean
<LeeJunFan> _roland: angela probably hadn't customized her settings, you probably did, so when you upgrade it changes the default settings, but if your settings aren't default it likely didn't mess with them.
<sohan> oui ...
<Skuller> !fr
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<alfadr0> Thank's LJL
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: you shouldn't need to download anything from videolan, vlc is included in ubuntu official repositories.
<sohan> Thanks !
<LeeJunFan> !info vlc
<alfadr0> Sohan t'as deux serveurs FR l
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<mobileloser> whitout including the new  url it dont work
<mobileloser> hmmm
<sohan> #kubuntu-fr
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: did you enable your universe repositories?
<LeeJunFan> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<LjL> sohan:  c'est  /join #kubuntu-fr 
<Skuller> sohan: click on it
<_roland> LeeJunFan: my kicker is the default one without any changes and didnt get that nice look after the upgrade
<_roland> its still ugly and flat
<_roland> and grey
<Skuller> hey guys..can anyone tell me how do i check the internet connection settings?...like my username that i have put in pppoeconf
<payam> I dont know Skuller
<mobileloser> LeeJunFan:  heya i enable all universe listings in the Adept
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: and you did update?
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: after doing update so it goes and looks to see what packages are available in those repos you just enabled - then you can search for vlc and should be able to install it from there.
<LeeJunFan> _roland: you could log out of kde, switch to vt1 <ctrl><alt>F1, login as your user, rm -f ./kde/share/config/kickerrc, then ctrl-alt-F7, login to KDE again and it should use system defaults.
<mobileloser> jeehaa that dont work in the adept
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: what doesn't work?
<mobileloser> mom
<frojnd> hello
<frojnd> I have really bad time with skype
<frojnd> I can only call another pesrson for the very first time I started skype
<frojnd> if I wanna call 2nd time computer freezes..
<frojnd> has anyone else have such or simmilar problem?
<payam> I try to download a torrent file  whit Ktorrent but its very slow
<payam> Why?
<LjL> payam: because it's not well seeded?
<payam> what?
<payam> I dont know
<mobileloser> LeeJunFan:  when i mark it at to install... the font is red an ther is destroy(install)
<mobileloser> ger transaalted to eng :D sry..
<tempsanity> hi guys, how do i add / delete apps from KDE autostart?
<LjL> payam, why do you expect the download to be fast?
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: sounds like it's already installed then.
<mobileloser> hmm
<bxnp> tempsanity: go to kcontrol
<tempsanity> bxnp: thanks
<mobileloser> how to test?
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: can you open a konsole and type vlc and see if it starts?
<mobileloser> whereis vlc return nothing
<mobileloser> cmd not found
<Blissex> tempsanity: add/remove files/symlinks from the Autostart directory in the KDE directory
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: what about 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<payam> i could download 600 mB on 90 minuts
<payam> but now 6 H
<payam> shit
<Blissex> tempsanity: 'kcontrol' allows you to control stuff (re)started by the session manager
<LjL> payam: on the *same* file?
<payam> No
<payam> Iso ile in a torrent file
<LjL> payam, then that doesn't mean anything. some files are simply more shared than others.
<payam> you know what i mean
<LjL> you can't expect all torrents to download as fast
<payam> okok
<mobileloser> LeeJunFan:  Konnte Lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bxnp> cant find it btw in kcontrol tempsanity
<tempsanity> Blissex: I can't find that dir o_O
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: close adept first :)
<mobileloser> it is closed
<LjL> 600MB in 6 hours is something like 30kilobytes per second. it's bad, but it's a very likely speed for many files.
<Blissex> tempsanity: '~/.kde/Autostart/' usually
<mobileloser> LeeJunFan:  understand german? :D
<mobileloser> LeeJunFan:  Nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten. Versuchen Sie apt-get -f install ohne jeglich Pakete (oder geben Sie eine Lsung an)
<LeeJunFan> session manager and Autostart are different, session manager tries to remember what was running when kde was shut down, Autostart is a dir found in ~/.kde/Autostart that will launch any program in that dir on KDE startup.
<tempsanity> Blissex: thanks I made a typo so I didn't find it lol, thanks
<frojnd> how can I reinstsall package?
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: afraid not, is that saying it's not found?
<LjL> LeeJunFan: it's the "something went wrong, please run apt-get -f install without arguments or find a solution"
<LeeJunFan> LjL: thanks.
<mobileloser> there are connections between the packages
<mobileloser> LeeJunFan: but cannot install the other
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: see what LjL said? run sudo apt-get -f install
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: you may have to uninstall any portions of vlc that were installed by that other repository you downloaded from first.
<pakizip> ciao a tutti
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pakizip> ah ok thanks
<pakizip> ;)
<pakizip> hello!
<mobileloser> LeeJunFan: it worked well but now sudo apt-get install vlc  is talking about broken packages
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<frojnd> ok.. I have some drivers for my nvida installed..
<frojnd> how can I uodate them
<DisabledDuck> what is the default mailing client in kubuntu?
<frojnd> update*
<frojnd> DisabledDuck: kmail
<mobileloser> LeeJunFan:  nothing changed
<DisabledDuck> frojnd: is it better than Thunderbird
<DisabledDuck> ?
<beta> how do i play monkey audio (.ape)?
<frojnd> DisabledDuck: don't know I only use kmail..
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: did you remove libvlc?
<mobileloser> nope
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: dpkg -l | grep vlc     will show you any vlc named packages installed currently.
<mobileloser> but it is missing
<cvk77> anybody know how to enable Ctrl-Alt-KP+ resolution change?
<roland_> why do i get at random times messages like Conversation with su failed when i need to use a 'sudo' app
<roland_> in kde
<roland_> sometimes it works, other times it doesnt
<frojnd> cvk77: what is "-KP"
<mobileloser> show nothing LeeJunFan
<cvk77> frojnd: KeyPad :)
<frojnd> cvk77: ok :>
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: hrm, try sudo apt-get -f install    again
<Orange1> recursive vs iteral -- anyone ?
<mobileloser> LeeJunFan:  i download vlc_0.8.6a-jb-videolan-1.tar.gz can i use that?
<mobileloser> LeeJunFan:  sudo apt-get -f install change nothing...
<mobileloser> packages are broken
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: compiling vlc is no small feat, it depends on a lot of other things to handle video/audio.
<mobileloser> ah ok
<mobileloser> so its nothing to do ? with my non existing experiences :?
<LjL> cvk77: it's not disabled, it's just broken in Edgy
<mobileloser> i only want to look a xvid avi... but nothing worked :/
<roland_> also Empty Trash doesnt work when there is something in trash ..
<LjL> cvk77: you can work around it (by assigning ctrl+alt+plus and minus some actions, namely call a resulution-changer program), but it won't really be the same thing
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: just a sec.
<bxnp> guys where is the package saved for flash installation
<LjL> cvk77: https://launchpad.net/bugs/64926 for more information
<bxnp> the deb installed it but dunno where
<mobileloser> LeeJunFan:  ok thx me is waiting
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: hrm, no deal. I thought maybe there were vlc packages in medibuntu, but there aren't. I've used vlc in dapper many times, I don't know why you'd be having issues.
<cvk77> LjL: ah.. ok that explains it. thanks
<mobileloser> ok thx... thus a journey for a weekedn
<LeeJunFan> mobileloser: maybe you'd have better luck with another german speaker who can make more sense of your error message.
<mobileloser> any german chan in this network?
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mobileloser> thx
<kyuuketsuki> my friend has a problem with installing kubuntu
<bxnp> and what is the problem kyuuketsuki
<cvk77> LjL: do u think this could be resolved by compiling xorg from source?
<kyuuketsuki> he gets a blank screen, when we try to do http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1759586&postcount=16 it dies before we can put in the commands
<kyuuketsuki> anyone have any ideas?
<LjL> cvk77: maybe, i don't really know. perhaps by compiling it without -fstackprotector... but then do you really want to go through something as hellish as compiling xorg, with no guarantees of a positive outcome? =)
<firecrotch> I have 2 superkaramba themes on my desktop, and they're both reporting different values for RAM usage
<firecrotch> How can I find out which one (if either!) is right?
<DisabledDuck> ok, for some reason, whenever i try to install something using adept, it always tells me there was a problem commiting changes
<cvk77> LjL: hey, i used gentoo for 5 years. i don't fear hell ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm looking for a beryl-based live cd to demo for a class
<Daisuke_Ido> looking into sabayon - it claims to work on *most* graphics cards
<LeeJunFan> Daisuke_Ido: beryl 0.2.0 was just released, it's quite an upgrade from the older version.
<Daisuke_Ido> LeeJunFan: oh, i know, i'm running it on my desktop machine here, but bringing that in isn't a feasible option
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm just talking about a live cd with beryl
<LeeJunFan> Daisuke_Ido: unless you make an image on a USB flash drive with kubuntu :)
<LeeJunFan> maybe more work than it's worth though.
<LeeJunFan> I wish I could get dri to work on the lame gfx cards on the library workstations. All those people getting a dose of beryl who haven't seen anything but windows :)
<darkserver3_> hey.,... where I can find a the source of the sysctl
<mzanfardino> I have an AVI file I'd like to burn to a CD so that I can play it on my DVD player at home.  What application can I use to do this?
<Daisuke_Ido> LeeJunFan: that's my issue, it says "most" but what's "most" mean...  i don't think it's any more specific than that
<LeeJunFan> Daisuke_Ido: probably means nvidia, ATI, and Intel - because they comprize most of what's out there.
<LeeJunFan> mzanfardino: kmediacenter I think.
<Cypherix> I wanted to ask a question if possible to the admins, I want to mirror Kubuntu on my servers, I have unlimited bandwidth and a 100Mbit line, who should I contact?
<LeeJunFan> !infi kmediafactory | mzanfardino
<LeeJunFan> !info kmediafactory | mzanfardino
<ubotu> mzanfardino: kmediafactory: template based DVD authoring tool for KDE.. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2330 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<LeeJunFan> avidemux might too
<firecrotch> Odd problem: On my K Menu, nothing on the System menu is highlighted when my mouse is on it.  Works on every other part of the menu
<firecrotch> But I can click them
<Cypherix> Any one?
<mzanfardino> I'm looking at k3v, but it won't let me burn the AVI, only mpeg1 or mpeg 2.  However, there is an emovix option.  What is emovix?
<LeeJunFan> Cypherix: ask in #launchpad
<Cypherix> alright, thank you.
<LeeJunFan> Cypherix: hope you have unlimited HD space too :)
<LeeJunFan> Cypherix: I keep mirrors of newest stable, and devel versions for i386, not even src packages, and I think feisty binary i386 is 16G
<LeeJunFan> owell, gotta run - later.
<Cypherix> LeeJunFan, I have just under 950GB online, but I can always add more harddrives to my server :)
<yaccin> how can i enable the scroll-wheel of my wacom-tablet?
<ar> nice evening, ive got some API Missmatch XModules / Kernel - different versions. Perhaps someone knows a way to fix it.
<bonbonthejon> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Daskreech> How do I find out which Konqui window coressponds to a particualr PID ?
<yaccin> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daskreech> I have a konqueror process taking up 20% of my CPU and I want to find out what it's doing
<mzanfardino> ok, how about this: what can I use to convert an AVI to an MPEG1 or MPEG2 file format?
<Bauldrick> Can someone please explain how to get dvd's to play - I have installed libdvdcss2 w32codecs etc... But all I get is the sound of the movie and a blue screen?
<Daskreech> !find avi2
<ubotu> Package/file avi2 does not exist in edgy
<pynsa> hola
<pynsa> how can i generate a 1gb file (with dummy data, the only thing that matters is the size) very fast?
<miltos> anyone with a crypto mpeg card  with kubuntu?
<mzanfardino> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daskreech> mzanfardino: Whats up with your AVI?
<CryoTox> I'm trying to run syslinux and I get the error:
<CryoTox> sh: mcopy: command not found
<CryoTox> syslinux: failed to create ldlinux.sys
<Bauldrick> LOL - cheers I've read and done these pages for the last 24hrs
<CryoTox> Any way I can fix this?
<LjL> pynsa: dd if=/dev/zero of=filename bs=1024 count=1M
<pynsa> thx LjL :)
<mzanfardino> Daskreech: I have an AVI file that I'd like to burn to a CD for the purposes of playing back in my DVD player.  I had thought I could use k3b to create a video CD (which I can) but I need to have an MPEG1 or MPEG2 file, not AVI.  So I wanted to convert the AVI to MPEG1 or MPEG2 and then burn it.
<Daskreech> ah. Hmm
<mzanfardino> Daskreech: I installed kmediafactory, but this utility appears to be specific to burning DVD's.
<mzanfardino> Daskreech: I can import the AVI file, but kmediafactory says the resulting DVD will be 4+GB, which might be right (the source is 500+mb) if it's converted, I don't know.  But I thought I'd convert the file myself and see what I end up with.
<Dasnipa`> mzanfardino, you can convert fairly easily
<mzanfardino> Dasnipa`: go on! :)
<Dasnipa`> mzanfardino, transcode, and mplex
<mzanfardino> Dasnipa`: I was looking at transcode, but the man file made it seem to require some complex definitions concerning the source and destination files.
<mzanfardino> Dasnipa`: and apt-cache search mplex returns no actual mplex app...
<miltos> anyone with a Crypto TV mpeg card  with kubuntu?
<mzanfardino> miltos !ask
<Dasnipa`> mzanfardino, yes it is rather complex... this site does a decent job at explaining... : http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/AVI_to_DVD
<Dasnipa`> mzanfardino, the step before dvd is having it in mpeg
<miltos> i can't make my Crypto TV mpeg card to work under Kubuntu...
<PupenoR> How do I see the speeds of the network cards of a computer?
<Lam_> how do i reset/restart the OSS sound driver?
<mzanfardino> Dasnipa`: ok, I'm reading it now (thank you for the link).  let me play with the conversion and see what I get.
<timster> How can i tell KDE Wallet to automaticly open, because it asks me for my password everytime I use kopete and tis annoyin
<mzanfardino> timster: good question, I find the same thing...
<PupenoR> timster: set an empty password.
<timster> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<beta> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miltos> i can't make my Crypto TV mpeg card to work under Kubuntu...anyone with this TV card that make it work?
<beta> how do i launch java .jar files?
<jermain> hi everyone
<jermain> i have a question:
<Dasnipa`> beta, java -jar <file>
<timster> Could someone tell me which repositories VirtualBoyAdvanced is in?
<jermain> i want to list all my MP3's recursively so i wrote
<jermain> ls -R | grep *.mp3 | less
<jermain> but it only lists the mp3 in the current file
<jermain> *directory
<Dasnipa`> you could use find *.mp3
<LjL> "grep *.mp3" is wrong
<LjL> grep expects a regular expression, not a shell pattern
<Fizzbane> Hello i have amarok with a soundblaster audigy SE with logictech 7.1 speakers. How do i set up my surround sound through my sound card?
<jermain> :o
<LjL> Dasnipa`: that won't work either
<LjL> it's   find -name "*.mp3"
<Dasnipa`> ah yeah -name
<Dasnipa`> right
<LjL> or find | grep -i mp3 if you like
<jermain> ahh thank you!
* jermain gives LjL a cookie
<tara> wow, wtf do people do in here with all the quits 'n joins
<mzanfardino> tara: filter them out
* Skuller envies LjL for getting a cookie
* LjL gives Skuller half his cookie
<timster> Which Repo is VirtualBoyAdvanced in?
<timster> And can I get that reppo on 6.06
<LjL> !visualboyadvance
* Skuller is grateful...he gives his whole new packet of cookies which he saved for utter emergency, to LjL
<ubotu> visualboyadvance: a full featured Game Boy Advance emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.2-6 (edgy), package size 581 kB, installed size 2260 kB
<timster> edgy? So no Dapper support
<LjL> !visualboyadvance dapper
* jermain says cookies == greatest form of gratitude
<ubotu> visualboyadvance: a full featured Game Boy Advance emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.2-4build1 (dapper), package size 793 kB, installed size 2684 kB
<timster> !component-universe
<LjL> !universe
* Skuller thinks nandos still beats cookies....:D
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<beta> Dasnipa: thx
<mzanfardino> how do I boost the priority (not sure if this is the right terminology, stealing from windows (gasp)) of a specific task?
<LjL> mzanfardino: "man renice"
<jermain> Skuller: lets as LjL which he prefers
<jermain> i bet its cookies
<LjL> mzanfardino: and use "nice" to *start* a program with a given priority
<timster> Is component Universe the same as Universe
<LjL> not the same as "Universe" as in "the thing stars and planets reside in", no
<Skuller> jermain: lol...ok u got me there....
<timster> Dw I got it
<jermain> :)
<Skuller> k m off guys..catchya l8r
<jermain> bye skuller
<Skuller> bye man
<jermain> nothing beats home made cookies. NOTHING!
<jermain> afk
<timster> Is visualboyadvanced not gui then?
<miltos> i can't make my Crypto TV mpeg card to work under Kubuntu...anyone with this TV card that make it work?
<Fizzbane> should i use this guide to get my soundblaster SE to work on my edgy kubuntu even though its for breezy? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy
<mzanfardino> LjL: reading the man I'm hung up on the last paragraph concerning whether or not increasing or decreasing the priority wil speed up the application.  If I increase the priority, the process should take more cpu and thus complete more quickly, yes?
<timster> What app searches for new programs again?
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: Should work.
<LjL> mzanfardino, using a *low* number means giving the program a *higher* priority, which in turn means it will use *more* CPU time
<mzanfardino> LjL: thanks.  That's what I was getting confused on.
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: Just keep track of what you do in case you want to un-do it.  If you find anything that needs to be updated, submit it.
<Fizzbane> k thanks mate
<LjL> mzanfardino: never give a program a value lower than 0 unless you really know what you're doing, otherwise you could end up with a locked up system
<Fizzbane> k i will do
<LjL> mzanfardino: (that's because if you give a CPU-hungry program too much CPU time, it'll starve the other programs)
<Fizzbane> I can get sound through my card but i want surround sound for my 5.1 speakers
<mzanfardino> LjL: ok. now, how do I see the current priority for a specific task?  is there a ps parameter?  (I've been using ps aux | grep taskname to find the pid...
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: Hm.  What version of alsa do you have now?
<mzanfardino> I suppose I could use top and look for my task.
<Fizzbane> jhutchins: i have no idea
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: dpkg -l alsa*
<Fizzbane> no star though
<Fizzbane> ummm
<LjL> mzanfardino: hm, ps aux shows if a program has been reniced (there's a N somewhere), not sure if it shows the priority
<beta> question: why do you hvae to compile a source if you dont give any parmeters anyway...just ./configure, make, sudo make install ?
<Fizzbane> jhutchins: i have alsa-base 1.0.11-5, alsa-utils 1.0.11-6
<jhutchins> Ok, if you look at that guid, you'll see that it's telling you how to build 1.0.11-5 or later - which you already have.
<LjL> mzanfardino: anyway, all user-started processes normally get a priority of 0, while some system processes may get a negative number by default
<mzanfardino> how do I determine what ports I have open/closed?
<LjL> mzanfardino: install "nmap" and do "nmap localhost"
<Fizzbane> i dont have alsa though
<mzanfardino> LjL: I just used top to see the priority, thanks
<LjL> mzanfardino: or just do "netstat -l"
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: Which model card do you have?
<Fizzbane> soundblaster SE
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: alsa's just a container.
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: Which model?
<Fizzbane> umm hold on
<LjL> mzanfardino: also keep in mind that any user can renice a process to a *higher* value (i.e. lower priority), but only root can make it a *lower* value (higher priority)
<LjL> mzanfardino: so once you renice a process to - say - 10, only root can put it back to 0
<Fizzbane> soundblaster SE 7.1
<Bauldrick> Can't play DVD's - what is going on?!!!!!!!!?
<mzanfardino> LjL: yeah, I read that in the man under bugs... :)
<LjL> hm, it's called a bug?
<LjL> i *honestly* always thought of it as a feature
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: what does cat /proc/asound/cards show?
<jermain> im going too, thanx again for the help i got here!
<mzanfardino> LjL: I reniced my transcode process to -10 hoping to see a little faster fps... but alas no difference... :P
<LjL> mzanfardino, if you have no other CPU-hungry processes running besides transcode, it's unlikely to make much of a difference. i mean - the only difference it might make is that the rest of your system becomes unusably sluggish
<timster> I found a windows virus in a torrent file
<Fizzbane> Audigy SE [SB0570]  at 0xa000 irq 66
<timster> Ill keep it for someone
<mzanfardino> LjL: yeah, in the BUGS it states that users can't decrease the priority even on processes they themself increased.
<LjL> mzanfardino: renice is really useful when you have one CPU-hungry process, and you don't want it to make the rest of the system sluggish, so you renice it
<LjL> mzanfardino: well yes, that is true, i suppose it might be considered a bug... but it's one that's unlikely to even be "fixed", i think :)
<mzanfardino> LjL: yeah, I think I might have been thinking that it would somehow dedicate more CPU to the task, which I suppose it will, but only relative to other tasks using CPU ticks... I'm at my maximum return on CPU ticks evidently.
<mzanfardino> LjL: I agree, I don't think you want the user to be able to set priorities that would otherwise hose a system.  I don't think it should be listed as a bug either.  It'd be too easy to clober a functional system that way.
<LjL> mzanfardino, you certainly have other tasks using the CPU as well, but none of them will come even *close* to the amount that transcode is using. so no practical difference. also, the system *must* still give the other processes at least *some* CPU, otherwise the whole system would just freeze
<LjL> mzanfardino: well, if the user had reniced the process to begin with, it probably makes sense for him to be able to renice it back. but i think that's not the case in just about any Unix on earth
<Fizzbane> jhutchins: Audigy SE [SB0570]  at 0xa000 irq 66
<mzanfardino> LjL: well, yes, of course the CPU is being shared among all open processes, that goes without question.  It's clear though that the majority of processes aren't taking a significant amount of process cycles to impede transcode, so as to be negligible (the deltax is insignificant at this point)...
<Daskreech> How do I find out which Konqui window coressponds to a particualr PID ?
<LjL> mzanfardino: precisely
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: So this thing's supposed to have 8 output channels, right?  6+1+1?
<mzanfardino> LjL: man states there is some disagreement between linux libc and linux kernel as to what the specifics of the systemcall interface should be set to...
<yacoob> Hi. How do I add a new chart to ksysguard on the panel?
<Fizzbane> jhutchins: if you mean plugs then it has 4
<LjL> mzanfardino: so, disagreements between Torvalds and Stallman. nothing new under the sun, is there :)
<mzanfardino> LjL: heh... nice (pun intended)
<LjL> =)
<JohnFlux> yacoob: click the little up arrow that appears when you hover over it
<JohnFlux> yacoob: then chose configure
<JohnFlux> yacoob: and increase the number of displays by one
<mzanfardino> LjL: tell me, can you direct me to a good souce of information on compiling my own kernel?  I think I"m ready to tackle compiling a custom kernel and I haven't found any really good information...
<yacoob> JohnFlux, yeah, but new display is empty and there doesn't seem to be context menu to configure it :)
<JohnFlux> yacoob: then right click an existing display ,and chose launch System Guard
<Daisuke_Ido> what *real* benefit is there to compiling your own kernel?
<LjL> mzanfardino, depends what you define "good" i suppose...
<LjL> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: meant to have three pairs of speakers, plus a center channel and a subwoofer.
<mzanfardino> selective driver binding, for one
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a subjective "it feels faster" aspect, yeah
<JohnFlux> yacoob: then from the sensor browser you can drag a sensor from that onto the empty square
<MarcC> can I kill kded? It has locked up my desktop
<LjL> Daisuke_Ido: you can enable or disable compile-time options
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: Are you running 64B?
<LjL> like kernel preemption for instance
<yacoob> JohnFlux, heh, this is where I got wrong idea. I was trying to drag readymade plots instead of sensors :))
<mzanfardino> essential my thought is to strip the kernel down to the bare bones and reduce overhead/space
<yacoob> I guess I'm not type of the user ksysguard is friendly with :D
<JohnFlux> yacoob: the interface is pretty sucky
<JohnFlux> yacoob: :-)
<Daskreech> yacoob:
<LjL> mzanfardino, keep in mind anyway that the Ubuntu kernel is *quite* modular. lots of stuff that isn't being used isn't *loaded* to begin with
<JohnFlux> yacoob: It's something I'm working on for kde4
<Fizzbane> jhutchins: yes it can do that and im running 32bit kubuntu on my amd X2 which supports both 32 and 64
<Daskreech> what do you mean on the panel?
<mzanfardino> for instance if I want to build a telephony switch, do I really need extraneous drivers/processes loaded?
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: kicker
<mzanfardino> LjL: that's a good point
<JohnFlux> yacoob: what do you want to watch btw?
<Daskreech> JohnFlux: You can get Ksys On the Kicker?
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: sure
<yacoob> JohnFlux, network activity.
<Daskreech> how?
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: right click on kicker anywhere, panel menu, add applet
<LjL> mzanfardino, no, but they won't hurt either. well, the processes might hurt, but there's not really any processes that the kernel runs and that you can disable... still anyway, the principle of "least code = least bugs" is valid, and in the case of a telephony switch, you're probably right to say that a custom compile would be good practice
<JohnFlux> then it's called system monitor or something
<yacoob> every kicker plot is in fact just a two state switch
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: This is the only useful stuff I've found so far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2056491
<Daskreech> Ah. Not nearly as useful as I thought
<Daskreech>  never mind
<yacoob> 'something is happening' vs 'fine here'
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: what would be useful?
<jhutchins> I gotta go feed horses.
<Daskreech> PIDs
<yacoob> but that's exactly the type of information that I want to keep at the perimeter :)
<Daskreech> jhutchins: Hay!
<Fizzbane> k thanks
<enzo_> I upgraded my desktop's hdd from 250GB to 500GB. I can't seem to load GRUB from the MBR. It freezes. Any suggestions?
<Daskreech> I wish I could pop up a PID :(
<mzanfardino> LjL: I like the idea of building a very specific solution for a very specific problem.  If I'm going to have a box sitting in a closet expected to run 24/7 I want the least opportunity for extraneous process failure to cause a problem.  Just a thought.  I'm no were near ready to do that, but I need to start somewhere...
<yacoob> enzo_, I thought all modern bioses are fine with booting from far regions of the disc...
<mzanfardino> LjL: my other project is to build a media DVR which I'd also like to be tight and clean
<Daskreech> JohnFlux: Know how I can tie a PID to a particular window Unless I just kill suspend them one by one?
<LjL> mzanfardino, i *have* a 24/7 Debian box (headless, keyboardless) i use as my home server. i run debian testing on it. it's certainly not critical - this is just a house after all - but unless i play around with it and make a mistake, it's *very* unlikely to go down spontaneously...
<enzo_> yacoob: I don't know what is going on. I have winxp and kubuntu edgy on the hdd and did a direct ghost from old to new hdd. I even copied the MBR.
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: you can't - it's something I'm actually working on right now heh
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: for what reason?
<Daskreech> JohnFlux: So wait for KDE4? :-)
<Daskreech> I have a konqueror process taking up 20% of my CPU and I want to find out what it's doing
<yacoob> plotting.
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: well maybe 4.1 :-)
<Daskreech> I have like 14 Konqueror windows open
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: hmm, konqueror windows tend to share a process though
<mzanfardino> LjL: that's actually the first step in what I'm planning to do...  Now, when you say it's headless and keyboadless, you had to have keyboard and video support during the initial install, yes?  I mean, of course you did.  Do you just exclude the modules once you've installed the base system (and us SSH to login) or is there another technique?
<enzo_> I don't know what is going on. I have winxp and kubuntu edgy on the hdd and did a direct ghost from old to new hdd. I even copied the MBR. It appears that I don't have GRUB on the MBR or any info for that matter.
<jhutchins> Daskreech: top
<Daskreech> jhutchins: how does that help?
<yacoob> JohnFlux, speaking of user-friendliness, until recently I was fine off with sawfish + naked xterm, you can imagine my being lost here :)
<jhutchins> Daskreech: Tells you which process is using the cpu.
<Daskreech> I have 10 processes
<Daskreech> jhutchins: I know that. I want to know which Window is which process
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: yeah you just can't do what you want to do sorry :/
<LjL> mzanfardino: oh, i meant to say but i forgot -- yeah, i just use the bog standard Debian kernel
<LjL> mzanfardino: i used to have a custom-compiled one (but yeah, it did have video and keyboard support anyway... i do plug in a monitor when i really need to), but it wasn't worth the effort
<DisabledDuck> does anyone know of an application to convert mp3s to ogg?
<F0O> nig
<F0O> plz
<jhutchins> Daskreech: I have 126 processes.
<F0O> LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@82-42-56-84.cable.ubr06.knor.blueyonder.co.uk]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Daskreech> JohnFlux: Guess it's time to Ctrl+Z like crazy then :)
<jhutchins> Daskreech: Top will give you the pid, track it down with ps ax.
<Daskreech> jhutchins: How many bash processes?
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: yeah
<mzanfardino> LjL: so, if I've got it straight in my head, one would install kernal (w/ kb and vid support), ssh into box, remove kb and vid support and then remove hw if one wanted to truely headless/keyboardless box...
<jhutchins> Daskreech: three
<Daskreech> jhutchins: Man I need a geek :-(
<enzo_> Super GRUB Disk keeps freezing
<yacoob> btw, is there some kde4 live cd? :)
<Daskreech> jhutchins: You don't have any processes where a lot of them are the same
<JohnFlux> yacoob: we're not even close to that :-)
<Daskreech> yacoob: Nothing to see
<mzanfardino> LjL: and of course, you'd have to fix your IP address... ensure all security measures where sufficient for general purposes, etc.
<yacoob> aha :D
<jhutchins> Daskreech: Seriously, run top, see which pid is using the most CPU, ps axw | grep <pid>, and it should even tell you the URL.
<Daskreech> yacoob: Plus KDE doesn't ship CDs
<yacoob> Daskreech, well, 'twas a shortcut
<Daskreech> jhutchins: Hmm ok
<LjL> mzanfardino, problem is, i trust Debian to provide me with security patches *way* more than i trust myself to recompile the kernel every time a patch comes out
<jhutchins> yacoob: Unreleased KDE is REALLY, REALLY unstable stuff.
<jhutchins> yacoob: Not a good idea unless you can patch code.
<yacoob> it's just that there's quite a hype about kde4, and it would be lovely to have some way of checking it out without blowing up your own system :>
<mzanfardino> LjL: point taken! :)
<jhutchins> yacoob: Patience.
<yacoob> jhutchins, the patching is not a problem for me, the content of the patch - that would be another story :D
<mzanfardino> damn transcode is STILL running...
<beta> is there a default folder in the linux file structure where your own compiled/build deb packages should go?
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: also you can do:   dcop konqueror-6196 konqueror-mainwindow#1 currentURL
<mzanfardino> hmmm... if the video is 70 minutes in length, and transcode is converting at ~10.5fps... is it going to take like 3 hours to convert?
<yacoob> beta, if you're doing it like ./debian/rules binary then it's .. :)
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: replace 6196 with the url
<mzanfardino> beta: /usr/local/src
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: replace 6196 with the pid
<yacoob> anyway, after I switched from spartan sawfish, I found kde to be nicer - more tightly integrated within itself
<Daskreech> Ahh cool that's kinda what I was looking for
<jhutchins> yacoob: Hang in #kde-dev for a bit and have a look at what they deal with.
<beta> yacoob: where would i have to put em then?
<Skuller> how do i get a different kicker?
<yacoob> beta, ah, I misunderstood you. You asked where should your package place files at the fs structure?
<JohnFlux> mzanfardino: it's probably only 30 fps or so
<Daskreech> jhutchins, JohnFlux: haha They give two different URLS :)
<beta> mzanfardino: isnt this for the sources? i meant the .deb packages you build after you compiled the sources
<mzanfardino> beta: sorry, misunderstood
<yacoob> :D
<Daskreech> Found it thought
<Daskreech> though
<blueyed> Riddell: Looking at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade I wonder if there's something to test, when you're already on feisty? (I've dist-upgraded some months ago)
<mzanfardino> beta: I haven't read anywhere that there is a default path one should use.
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: his will get you the url that you launched it with
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: mine will give the url it's currently viewing
<yacoob> beta, so my answer stays, if you're building package it should appear one leve above the source directory
<beta> my bad most likely....my english is quiet poor unfortunetely
<beta> quite
<Skuller> hey guys if someone is free can they tell me how to change my default kicker?
<Daskreech> Ahhhh I opened that two weeks ago. How do they expect me to remember that?
<Daskreech> FOund it though
<Daskreech>  THANKS!
<mzanfardino> JohnFlux: right, so if the video is at 30fps and I'm converting at 10fps, is it reasonable to assume the convertion will take x3 longer than the run time of the video?
<JohnFlux> mzanfardino: yep
<JohnFlux> mzanfardino: 10fps is pretty slow :/
<mzanfardino> JohnFlux: bah!
<Daskreech> JohnFlux: oh super cool look for KDE4 BTW
<mzanfardino> beta: you english appears fine to me.
<beta> thx
<JohnFlux> Daskreech: which one? :)
<Daskreech> The first one
<Daskreech> Which one did you go with>
<Daskreech> ?
<JohnFlux> i don't know what you're refering to
<mzanfardino> beta: it is, however, easy to be misunderstood in these channels, especially when you are having to learn the correct terminology.
<Skuller> !kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<AssafKed> yo
<mzanfardino> beta: as for deb files though, once they are installed there is no further reference to them (so far as I know), so I can't imagine it should make any difference where you store them.
<AssafKed> n00b quest - how's kde 4 coming:P
<AssafKed> :)
<AssafKed> ?
<yacoob> AssafKed, slowly but surely, according to my observations 8)
<AssafKed> mzanfardino, not true
<mzanfardino> AssafKed: no?
<AssafKed> i think synaptic shows 'em listed as other
<AssafKed> no mzan. thanks yacoob
<AssafKed> lemme check, am new but getting the hang
<Daskreech> AssafKed: just do what I do
<AssafKed> synaptic's default view shows lotsa stuff
<mzanfardino> AssafKed: I'm new too, so I'm interested in the relevance once you've created and installed (say via dpkg) your own deb
<Daskreech> convince yourself it's 3 years down the road and just be gretly surprised when it comes out
<AssafKed> dask, regarding k?
<Daskreech> KDE4
<beta> mzanfardino: uhm, no further reference? not to misunterstand you once more....the dependendcies will still get prroved when installing the .dep packages via apt-get?
<AssafKed> one sec
<AssafKed> lol, thanks dark:)
<AssafKed> lol. comm is too friendly, user overflowed:P
<mzanfardino> beta: hand on a sec, assafked and I are discussing this very issue
<mzanfardino> beta: hang
<beta> thx, no prob.
<AssafKed> just a tick
<AssafKed> looking up a .deb i instalaled
<mzanfardino> Let me through it out there, since beta, assafked and I seem to be dancing around the same topic.  When you install a .deb file, is there a) a need to keep it around and b) where is the best place to store it?  I was under the impression that once installed the .deb is no longer required... am I wrong (assafked says I am)?
<AssafKed> kool
<AssafKed> it's under status
<AssafKed> local or obsolete
<AssafKed> in synaptic
<AssafKed> goddamn it, as a tech guy i'm pretty much in love with synaptic
<AssafKed> why ain't it svu?
<DisabledDuck> if i disable the klipper clipboard tool can i still copy and paste?
<Skuller> !info kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<AssafKed> oh i misunderstood you
<AssafKed> thought you were looking for in apt referrence to what u installed
<mzanfardino> AssafKed: I may have misunderstood beta! :)
<AssafKed> my bad mzan
<AssafKed> cool, hoped i helped any:)
<AssafKed> what's a good start to compiling?
<mzanfardino> AssafKed: np.
* AssafKed wanna get into programming but is autodidactive
<AssafKed> what's a good studio to load source packages automatically and be able yet not required to fiddle with 'em then build?
<mzanfardino> AssafKed: quit being pendantic... you should have said automath... :)
<AssafKed> cool, will check it out and odds are i soon will:)
<mzanfardino> AssafKed: and I think it would be autodidactic anyway...
<AssafKed> nah,... my mind precesses are of an autodidactic nature. i on the other hand, possesing the attribute by relation to them, am autodidactive myself
* mzanfardino was being pedantic
<AssafKed> and full o' myself, too:P will be cool to translate some apps though
<AssafKed> i wanna get somethin' like an israeli mepis running:)
<AssafKed> give the people office solitaire and por... internets:P
<beta> assafked: as you mentioned it....i actually was wondering if there was a reference to all the packages i have currently installed on my system via apt
<_nano_> is there a way to boot into an existing installation using alternate install CD?
<AssafKed> should be if all was apt-gotten
<AssafKed> think wget is recorded too as it's used by apt no?
<AssafKed> yeah console if it's available
<AssafKed> and assuming you can compile/load all modules of the other installer
<beta> ok, thx...
<AssafKed> livecds use source packages to save place. friggin' neat
<_nano_> AssafKed: was that a response to my query?
<AssafKed> no to beta
<AssafKed> nano reading up
<_nano_> AssafKed: thanks :)
<krato>  Hi everybody! I have a little trouble with "Kubuntu 6.10 "Edgy Eft" - Release i386" standard CD version (not alternative version)... I have trouble with installer, when I decided witch partition mount to witch mount point in mount table dialog I obtain error message that I didn't set root filesystem but I set it. Here is two screenshots:
<krato> My partitions: http://files.kratosoft.com/linux%20problems/snapshot1.png
<AssafKed> my bad nano to u
<AssafKed> haven't irc'ed in ages
<krato> Mount table dialog: http://files.kratosoft.com/linux%20problems/snapshot2.png
<krato> What I'm doing wrong?
<soulrider> krato: just a sec
<AssafKed> fuse or the like up?
* AssafKed think fuse is old now
<krato> soulrider, ok.
<soulrider> krato: i was having the same problem today while installing you know
<soulrider> what i did was make sure they werent mounted
<soulrider> and then format the ones i needed with qtparted
<soulrider> and again try to install, it worked after that
<AssafKed> had it on a kubuntu install but not ubuntu
<AssafKed> how about  getting ubuntu first then the metapackage?
<soulrider> AssafKed: you wanna install kubuntu ?
<krato> soulrider, thanks, I will check if I don't have mounted them...
<rejeep> Hi! I'm looking for a file / package where there's preferences about them! Anyone?
<rejeep> * preferences about monitors
<Daskreech> rejeep: That makes no sense
<Daskreech> ah ok
<soulrider> rejeep: like to set them up ?
<Daskreech> What kind of prefrences?
<krato> AssafKed, What I need is Ubuntu with KDE so I choiced Kubuntu :) ... If I have solution for my problem I will be satisfied with kubuntu.
<DisabledDuck> does anyone know of a good Python IDE?
<Daskreech> Kate!! :)
<rejeep> Horizontal and vertical sync, maximal resolution....
<AssafKed> xinerama?
<soulrider> krato: i never had issues with the installation, but today i did, dont know why
<AssafKed> reinstall the ntfs handler
<soulrider> rejeep: theres a small wizard when you reconfigure xorg that you can use to set those things up
<AssafKed> and add to the session file a mount
<_nano_> I don't intend to install GRUB on MBR, but need to boot into a freshly installed ubuntu for creating a bootfile. Is there a way to boot into my ubuntu partition using alternate install CD?
<rejeep> soulrider: I have tried that but that doesn't help... I need the list...
<soulrider> _nano_: maybe chroot, but i have no idea of how to use it
<_nano_> soulrider: thanks
<Daskreech> _nano_: Say again what's the setup?
<_nano_> alright, i have a new thinkpad. The problem is I can't mess with the MBR (to preserve the recovery functionality that comes along with it). Hence I need to use the windows bootloader. And write the grub on the linux partition. I need to boot into the linux partition to creat a ubuntu boot file for the windows bootloader to use.
<_nano_> all i have is the alternate install CD
<_nano_> so you see, i need a way to boot into the freshly installed ubuntu partition without grub
<_nano_> so i was wondering if anyone could give me an pointers regarding this
<_nano_> Daskreech: there I've explained the issue above
<Daskreech> _nano_: No Way to get the Live CD?
<ubuntu_> @nano I have two thinkpads and just wiped the recovery partitions.  .. it is easy to get all the driver etc from the ibm internet site, you could use dd to copy the partition to a file using a live cd
<Adam_> I think you can put grub on a floppy/usb/cd and use that.
<_nano_> Daskreech: Unfortunately i don't have access to a burner (nor do I have blank CDs :( )
<Adam_> if you don't want to go downloading 600mb of liveCD
<_nano_> Adam_: USB drive? thats a good idea
<Adam_> _nano_: Will your comp boot from usb key?
<_nano_> Adam_: I think so, never tried though...
<_nano_> Adam_: it's a new laptop..so i guess it should have that functionality
<Adam_> OK. Well see if grub can do that, then see if your laptop can.
<_nano_> but still ... does this go on to say that the alternate install CD would be of no help
<_nano_> i'll try the usb option then
<_nano_> thanks a lot guys :)
<compilerwriter> Alright folks I ended up resorting to mkdir /mnt/floppy and then mount to mount a floppy.  After I did that the computer made an icon on my desktop.  I have right clicked and asked the machine to unmount it, but I don't think it has done so.  What advice have you for me?
<zerak> is it a known bug or is it just incompatible that makes my copy-paste (middle mouse and ctrl + c ) sometimes (quite often) double paste ?
<compilerwriter> Do you have a tempermental rodent zerak?
<czaralex> Where can I select programs to autostart at boot up?
<zerak> comilerwriter what?
<compilerwriter> A mouse is a rodent.
<zerak> czaralex controll panel -> advanced panel
<joel_> compilerwriter: try the console command "mount", does it say the floppy's still mounted
<zerak> compilerwriter no, g7 logitech
<zerak> czaralex system services
<Jeol_Joel> Damn nickserv... *grumble*
<czaralex> zerak: I dont see the option to add a service to that list. Id like to get beryl to start on bootup. Am i looking in the right place?
<compilerwriter>  /dev/fd0 on /mnt/floppy type vfat (rw) is listed amongst other things Jeol_Joel.  So I believe it is still mounted.
<Jeol_Joel> compilerwriter: Appears that it is, and the icon disappeared? Hang on, I'll try this myself...
<zerak> czaralex dont know about that, it doesnt show up on the list?
<compilerwriter> no Jeol_Joel the icon has not disappeared, and when one clicks on the properties it does say that it is still mounted.
<czaralex> zerak: No. sorry. it doesn't.
<Jeol_Joel> compilerwriter: Oh, by the way, what are you trying to do?
<Jeol_Joel> compilerwriter: I suppose the scripts in kde only recognice those mounted by the gui, but I have not tested it yet.
<zerak> czaralex dont know then, probably some config file then
<Jeol_Joel> compilerwriter: does umount /dev/fd0 work?
<compilerwriter> Jeol_Joel I am trying to unmount the damned thing.  Then I would like to figure out what broke such that Kubuntu isn't automounting the thing for me.
<czaralex> zerak: okay thanks.
<Jeol_Joel> compilerwriter: okay... so what happens if you try unmounting it with umount?
<compilerwriter> Jeol_Joel it seems to have unmounted, but I still have the icon on my desktop.
<Jeol_Joel> compilerwriter: Hmm... I just mounted a floppy with the media:/ layer, and it'll not report it mounted, yet it is....
<Jeol_Joel> compilerwriter: This seems broken indeed. Bugzilla?
<compilerwriter> JJ I could have sworn the machine automatically mounted a floppy before and removed it when you asked it to.  The last time I had to do that though was in Dapper.
<Jeol_Joel> "/dev/fd0 is already mounted on /media/fd0" it says, no shit... I just did that.
<compilerwriter> I don't know if I broke something or if something is just not kosher with edgy and I just happened upon it.
<Jeol_Joel> compilerwriter: Ah, well... I cant say anything about that, installed this kubuntu first time.
#kubuntu 2007-03-17
<compilerwriter> Jeol_Joel The next question is how in hell do I rid myself of this damned floppy icon on my desktop.
<compilerwriter> Will no one rid me this meddling priest!?
<BluesKaj> pull the floppy
<compilerwriter> The floppy has already been withdrawn.
<BluesKaj> thomas a' beckett....they stabbed him a few times
<Urocyon> so you might take a knife and jab your screen a few times to get rid of the floppy icon.
<T_A_Beckett> Urocyon I would much rather fix whatever seems the issue.
<Urocyon> ah....
<Urocyon> I kind of liked the beckett solution.
<T_A_Beckett> Jeol_Joel You have any ideas.  I have no clue where to cast my gaze.
<NightBird> "A fight was started downtown by a man wearing a suit made completely of mirrors.  The police said the man apologized once he had time to sit down and reflect."
<Urocyon> I don't have any systems with floppies, so have never had said floppy problem.
<Jeol_Joel> T_A_Beckett: I googled some and came up with some fstab entry, I'm giving it a try....
<Jeol_Joel> Somehow I never use any floppies or cdrom, so I have never learnt how it's done by kde.
* Jeol_Joel is lazy
<compilerwriter> If something can go wrong fix it!  To hell with Murphy!
* compilerwriter is filled with pathos and regret from ever having consorted with this evil and agressive icon.  
<Jeol_Joel> compilerwriter: any dmesg output?
<Alonea> Ok, now that I got my video card working again, I am unable to shutdown, just like before. It closes all the programs and the screen goes black and stays there.
<Alonea> #ubuntu
<Alonea> whoops, sorry about that..forgot join command
<compilerwriter> Jeol_Joel Not that refers to a floppy to my knowledge.
<Alonea> This is after installing the binary drivers so I could get 3d accel. with my ati card
<BluesKaj> Alonea, 'fglrxinfo' in the terminal
<Alonea> BluesKaj: ok, it says ati like its supposed to (instead of mesa). 3d stuff is working just fine.
<BluesKaj> does your 'fgl_glxgears' work ok ?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: yup, just fine. My 3d stuff is fine. I saw other people had same problem somewhere, but I cant find the page anymore
<BluesKaj> should have a spinning cube with spinning gears on all the cubefaces
<Alonea> BluesKaj: yes, thats what I have
<BluesKaj> good
<Alonea> BluesKaj: the hint was something like acpi=off on boot, but it didn't work, or I didn't do it correctly. They were not very clear on instructions.
<BluesKaj> who ?
<compilerwriter> Well jeol_Joel what think thee?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: it was a couple weeks ago when I first had this system. I just reinstalled it yesterday. had same problem as before. A couple people said to and a forum somewhere too.
<compilerwriter> Morpheus must have had to go back to the underworld.
* compilerwriter hears strains of the Can-Can
<Alonea> compilerwriter: good times that song. good ole orchestra days
<Jeol_Joel> compilerwriter: I soo remember why I'm moving away from floppies. :) Sorry, no can do here.
<BluesKaj> Alonea, have changed scrn res lately ?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: nope. its a thing that just happens on the ubuntu distro when you do the binary driver thing for certain cards.
<Alonea> BluesKaj: my screen res is 1440x900 btw if you wanted to know
<Alonea> BluesKaj: dinner, be back in  abit
<mzanfardino> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<BluesKaj> i have a rudimentary onboard ATI express200, but only time I've run into X freezing , is after trying to force a so called native res that the card won't deliver to the monitor
<Jeol_Joel> compilerwriter: It might have something to do with pmount... I'm reading abount it now.
<CaBlGuY> anyone help me on printing envolopes in openoffice?
<Skuller> is feisty coming out with KDE4?
<savor> no
<BluesKaj> Skuller, that's the 64kbit question ...no one seems to know for sure :(
<Skuller> hehe....ok
<Skuller> whats with the '64kbit question'?
<savor> Feisty won't have KDE4
<Skuller> ohh....
<Skuller> but it will have an improved kernel right?
<Skuller> i expect my webcam and apc ups to work with the new kernel
<dsmith> how many ppl would be willing to get kubuntu stickers that look like the windows one?
<savor> Feisty is expected in April while KDE4 isn't expected to be released until much later this year
<Skuller> ohh...
<dsmith> I found some .svg artwork on the wiki..
<Skuller> dsmith: umm...i want stickers to put on my system tower to show i use linux distro....and nto a mzoft product
<dsmith> Skuller: The show Kubuntu linux
<dsmith> *they
<Skuller> who?
<dsmith> https://wiki.kubuntu.com/PoweredBy
<Skuller> ohh
<ermak> is it possible to resize extended partition on hard drive??? can do it with qtparted/gparted....
<Skuller> cool...i'll try to print n paste one...:)
<dsmith> I made a whole sheet of them on sticky paper
<dsmith> I will be pasting them everywhere... :P
<mzanfardino> bah, what's the site that lists the debian repositories for kde 3.5.6?
<mzanfardino> anyone?
<pynsa> holaaa
<mzanfardino> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php is the right page, btw
<kai> I have a formatting question
<kai> I can go from ntfs to linux with writing
<kai> how can I write to a ntfs?
<bxnp> google ntfs-3g kai
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:spinster] : better set +t
<kai> ok, thanx
<soulrider> !ntfs-3g | kai
<ubotu> kai: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<kai> Thank you, Im trying to use it now
<kai> what command is it that I use to see what HHD are dected
<kai> its not lusb like I had thought it was
<Skuller> kai: arent ur hdd's detected in your /media?
<Rumo_> lsusb just lists the mounted device
<Rumo_> no your usb devices, sorry
<Rumo_> df lists your mounted devices
<kai> well I thought I unmounted but its still showing as being mounted
<kai> in hui
<Rumo_> you can use ls /dev/hd*
<kai> gui
<Rumo_> or ls /dev/sd*
<kai> Thats the one
<Skuller> what happ to the topic channel?
<kai> I have 3 of them
<kai> how do I know which one it is?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: what do ya know, I got an ATI Xpress 200 too.
<Rumo_> fdisk /dev/...
<K-Ryan> Hey guys
<Skuller> Alonea: your status is away :P
<Alonea> BluesKaj: no, this is the res my computer has always been at and what kubuntu set it to.
<Alonea> Skuller: oh, yeah, I just got back.
<Skuller> hehe
<sdlnxgk> !Gtk-Gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1982 kB, installed size 7016 kB
<Alonea> I tend to forget..used to msn changing it when I get back.
<kai> everytime I try to mount w/ the ntfs command it keeps telling me its mounted
<Tm_T> Skuller: topic channel?
<Skuller> Alonea: yea...same here
<Skuller> Tm_T: yes...what happened to the topic channel?
<Skuller> it just says "better set +t"
<Tm_T> aah, you mean channel topic ;)
<Skuller> lol
<Skuller> sorry
<Skuller> slip of tongue......"channel topic"
<sdlnxgk> what is the easiest way to update new packages like gtk-gnutella from edgy depositories??
<Tm_T> I think some kiddie has messed around
<kai> Thanks people
<kai> I got it to work
<Skuller> Tm_T: how can a person do that?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Tm_T] : Kubuntu Support Channel | please test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | KDE 3.5.6 out | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Tm_T> Skuller: it's not restricted, yet
<sdlnxgk> I'm using dapper  drake right now but want to upgrade to versions of some files without upgrading to edgy..
<Tm_T> ok now?
<sdlnxgk> do I have to do the whole update?
<CzarAlex> Could someone recommend a good graphical HTML editor like dreamweaver?
<shadowhywind_> bluefish?
<CzarAlex> ya like it?
<Tm_T> CzarAlex: Quanta+ ?
<shadowhywind_> its ok
<Skuller> help with opening .svg please....which soft to use?
<Skuller> inkscape?
<CzarAlex> shadowhywind_: Thanks. Ill give it a shot.
<Skuller> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<Tm_T> Skuller: just show or edit?
<Skuller> Tm_T: just show for now
<Tm_T> Skuller: konqueror
<Tm_T> or, well, tons of others
<Skuller> Tm_T: doesnt show properly...it shows as incomplete
<beta> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Tm_T> Skuller: well, try inkscape then, though just for browsing images I recommend gwenview
<Skuller> Tm_T: firefox opens it properly
<bonbonthejon> any network gurus around?
<Rumo_> depends...
<Tm_T> bonbonthejon: can't say, why not to just spit out
<jhutchins> -.-. --.-
<Rumo_> morse code? ;-)
<Skuller> lol
<bonbonthejon> trying to set up ndiswrapper (since bcm43xx worked last night, now doesn;t work), I have wlan0 in my ifaces and interfaces files, but system settings doesnt list it as one of my network interfaces
<krato|1> soulrider, I'm back. Your advice does not work :( ... partitions are unmounted (mount | grep hda returns 0 lines) but dialog is still raising the error. I can't delete linux partiton and create new in the same place because tool for managing martitions gives me error that the partition can't be unmounted (and it's mounted)... but it isn't mounted...
<Rumo_> what does 'ifconfig' say?
<jhutchins> bonbonthejon: What does iwconfig tell you?
<soulrider> krato|1: do this, reboot, that will make sure theya re not mounted, whent he partition manager appears, dont delete the linux ones, just format them
<soulrider> and then try installing
<soulrider> that worked for me
<krato|1> It's enought for one day, I'm going to the bed. Good night soulrider (and also thanks for advice), good night everyone.
<soulrider> night krato|1
<soulrider> message me tomorrow and i can help you
<soulrider> or IM me
<krato|1> soulrider, ok, I will try it tomorrow.
<Tm_T> krato|1: night, and have fun :)
<Skuller> why is ubun used more than kubun?
<krato|1> Tm_T, thx :)
<Rumo_> it's the default
<Tm_T> Skuller: why not?
<krato|1> :)
<Skuller> Tm_T: i dont know the advantages
<jhutchins> Skuller: Gnome.
<Skuller> so i dont know why one is used more than the other
<jhutchins> Skuller: Takes more brains to run kde.
<Skuller> Gnome is an advantage or an option of preference?
<Rumo_> no, gnome is default, kde is not, that's all
<bonbonthejon> Rumo_: doesnt list wlan0, but ndiswrapper -l says all is fine
<bonbonthejon> test
<bonbonthejon> iwconfig doesnt mention wlan0
<Skuller> Rumo_: default?
<Tm_T> Skuller: there's no real advantages, it's just "basic" with gnome, kde is more configurable and maybe that'
<Tm_T> s why considered more difficult
<Rumo_> skuller: ubuntu came first
<Skuller> Tm_T: oh...prolly
<jhutchins> bonbonthejon: At least reload ndiswrapper.
<Rumo_> hmm, bonbonthejon I'm not familiar with ndiswrapper - my intel wlan works fine ;-)
<bonbonthejon> jhutchins: I have
<Skuller> Rumo_: ok...well i guess people got used to it and dint wanna switch
<jhutchins> bonbonthejon: WHat do dmesg and /var/log/messages say?
<jhutchins> bonbonthejon: If iwconfig doesn't show it you don't have the driver loaded.
<Skuller> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Rumo_> Skuller: when kde 4.0 comes out, nobody will talk about gnome anymore ;-)
<Skuller> Rumo_: cool...i am waiting for it too
<soulrider> KDE 4 will be included in feisty
* jhutchins bets it'll be more of the same stuff.
<jhutchins> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<soulrider> jhutchins: i think the same
<Skuller> soulrider: i asked that question b4 too here but many people said it wont
<Skuller> since KDE4 will be out later
<jhutchins> Skuller: If it's not a total train wreck it'll prob'ly get backported.
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> in #kubuntu-devel i was told it was gonna be included
<Rumo_> there'll probably be packages for feisty and feisty+1
<soulrider> i may be wrong, so maybe you should go ahead and ask
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how I can fix kdm?
<jhutchins> soulrider: So is Feisty beta now that we're being asked to test the upgrade?
<soulrider> specialbuddy: whats wrong ?
<Skuller> soulrider: oh well hope so....i would be glad if it i
<bonbonthejon> specialbuddy: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<Skuller> is*
<Rumo_> no kde 4.0 will be released at the end of october (according to the release schedule)
<soulrider> i tried upgrading to feisty last night
<specialbuddy> well I updated and now I don't have a gui
<soulrider> lets say i had some issues, my falt not the updater
<soulrider> and well, im on a fress edgy install now :P
<soulrider> specialbuddy: to edgy or to feisty ?
<Rumo_> so your X doesn't start, soulrider
<soulrider> Rumo_: wasnt my X
<specialbuddy> just an update
<soulrider> was my kernel :P
<jhutchins> soulrider: Did you file it?
<specialbuddy> not upgrade
<specialbuddy> I have edgy though
<soulrider> you just updated some packages ?
<specialbuddy> yeah
<specialbuddy> and now it doesn't work
<soulrider> ok, and kdm doesnt start ?
<specialbuddy> nope
<specialbuddy> I tried startkde and that didn't work either
<soulrider> what command are you using to start it ?
<specialbuddy> startkde
<soulrider> try
<soulrider> kdeinit
<jhutchins> specialbuddy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soulrider> is your x server running though ?
<specialbuddy> do I startX to do that?
<jhutchins> specialbuddy: You can try startx, but if startkde isn't working it probably won't work, especially since it'll try to default to kde.
<specialbuddy> yeah
<jhutchins> specialbuddy: startx is all lower case.
<jhutchins> specialbuddy: You can just run X, but you won't get any menus or anything.
<jhutchins> specialbuddy: X is uppercase.
<BluesKaj> specialbuddy, are you at the prompt in TTY ?
<specialbuddy> no
<Fizzbane> I have a soundblaster audigy SE and 5.1 surround sound speakers. I can get some sound out of the front left and right but none in the other speakers/subwoofer. How can i get my sound to work?
<bonbonthejon> i tried ifup eth1, and /var/log/messages sas link not ready
<jhutchins> bonbonthejon: Again, if it doesn't show up in iwconfig, the driver's not loaded.
<jhutchins> None of the higher-level tools are going to do anything until you get the driver fixed.
* jhutchins wanders off to help with dinner
<bonbonthejon> I modprobed ndiswrapper, but I still get no such device when I try ifup
<specialbuddy> jhutchkins, what do you think my best option of fixing this problem is?
<slestak> anyone good with udev and hotplug?  my bluetooth card only intializes 20% of the time.  100% of the time with windows.  I have the hci-usb module being loaded in /etc/modules
<Alonea> ok, well, that didn't work nor did my wifi card like it either
<Alonea> so, my computer will not shut down anymore after installing the binary drivers for my video card. video card is perfectly fine. acpi=off noacpi to my boot does not fix it either.
<sbriscoe> hey guys. i got a quick question
<sbriscoe> automatically searching for my bluetooth mouse on startup.
<sbriscoe> HIDD_ENABLED=1
<sbriscoe> HIDD_OPTIONS="-i XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX --server"
<sbriscoe> i wanna run that at boot
<sbriscoe> anybody?
<Lam_> i'm running the latest wine on kubuntu edgy and i can't seem to get CS to load to the main menu. steam loads up perfectly but when i try to play CS, it freezes completely.  anyone know of what could be happening?
<sbriscoe> what version of wine?
<fernando> how can I use aquamarine on beryl?
<fignew> fernando: install beryl
<fignew> and using the beryl systray icon
<fignew> you can select aquamarine
<fernando> wher?
<fernando> where
<Lam_> sbriscoe: 0.9.32
<fignew> fernando: press <alt> space and type in beryl
<fignew> and it'll pop up
<soulrider> does anyone know if there is a way to make only one of the panels in the desktop transparent? and not all of them ?
<fernando> I have beryl running
<fernando> I can use beryl
<fernando> only I can't use aquamarine
<fignew> fernando: yes, this will start the systray program
<fernando> I don't know where can I activate the style
<fignew> you change it through the systray program
<fignew> which you have to start first!
<fernando> but is running
<fignew> the gem icon is in the systray?
<fernando> I can see the sistry
<fernando> yes
<fignew> ok
<fignew> click on it
<fignew> an look under window decorator
<fernando> I see only esmerald theme
<fignew> ah, apt-get install aquamarine
<fernando> I have it installed
<fernando> is ready
<fignew> strange
<fignew> 1 sec
<fernando> ok
<fignew> does anything happen when you run aquamarine from the terminal?
<fernando> wait..
<fernando> I get Found not compatible window manager. Waiting...
<fernando> I restart beryl and now I get:
<fernando> New Window Manager
<fernando> Found not compatible window manager. Waiting...
<sdlnxgk> anyone using  dapper drake gtk-gnutella upgrade to new  version yet??
<fignew> fernando: no idea what's going on... ask in #beryl
<sdlnxgk> how do I edit repository to upgrade  gtk-gnutella from edgy if i'm using dapper drake??
<rourke> anybody please show me a kdialog one-liner that really makes the message box show a different font than the kde default? tips: syntax should be "kdialog --font <fontname> --msgbox 'test font'" and <fontname> is in XLFD format (e.g. "-*-sans-*-*-*-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*" -- this is a valid example, but kdialog doesn't show it when i use it)
<_spaz> gah O_o
<_spaz> i tried to upgrade from dapper to edgy using apt-get
<_spaz> but it won't finish booting
<_spaz> >_>
<_spaz> it shows the progress bar
<_spaz> and it even completes
<sdlnxgk> I don't want to upgrade to edgy just want some of it's packages like gtk-gnutella
<sdlnxgk> I heard it's best to do a clean install  of edgy so there are no issues
<_spaz> well i was installing feisty
<_spaz> >_>
<sdlnxgk> everything works great in dapper drake but can't use gtk-gnutella anymore because of the older version
<_spaz> i imagine that apt-get wasn't the best way
<_spaz> >_>
<sdlnxgk> not sure  there _spaz
<sdlnxgk> I wouldn't use apt-get for a dist-upgrade
<_spaz> unfortunatley i have to because i don't have a burner :(
<sdlnxgk> don't want to do a clean install of edgy just got dapper drake to where I like it :)
<KrAmMeR> is there a way to get just the kmenu to be translucent, and not the menu's of other programs?
<sdlnxgk> that sucks..
<_spaz> i understand you there sdlnxgk
<aaron_> hi, I just installed edgy from a chroot in dapper... I had to figure out how to use route to get online... anyway How do I get the scripts to generate all that autoconfigured goodness ?
<_spaz> i know how you feel
<_spaz> but i screwed up edgy when i had it installed
<sdlnxgk> _spaz you could always buy it from some linux store online for couple of bucks..
<_spaz> so i figured, might as well upgrade while i reinstall
<_spaz> i'm really really broke
<_spaz> >_>
<sdlnxgk> I know that feeling
<sdlnxgk> but hell you can sell something to get the linux distro for a couple of bucks
<sdlnxgk> lol
<kyuuketsuki> help! I can't open kate from konsole or add/remove programs gui
<_spaz> i could try...
<_spaz> but i
<aaron_> while I'm in the enviornment that I want to be in... My xorg config isn't the same as if I ran off the CD, and my network interfaces and fstab are blank...  I don't want to manage these for the rest of my system's life
<_spaz> nm
<aaron_> (somehow it detected vesa instead of rage)
<kyuuketsuki> ok, got the add remove working
<kyuuketsuki> kate sti not working
<sdlnxgk> what if you try alt+F2 and then type kate ???
<kyuuketsuki> kate opens that way...
<sdlnxgk> wierd
<kyuuketsuki> then why can't I open it from konsoe
<sdlnxgk> for me that is the fastest  way to open in KDE ;)
<sdlnxgk> are you root or a user in konsole??
<kyuuketsuki> yes
<kyuuketsuki> "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<sdlnxgk> well shouldn't really matter what you are should still work on cli
<kyuuketsuki> "
<Specialbuddy> can anyone help me fix my kubuntu problems using a live cd?
<fami> !wiki mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fami> !wiki wmv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki wmv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyuuketsuki> it opens then instantly freezes
<fami> !wiki dat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki dat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fami> any ever hear these formats mp3,wmv,dat on kubuntu?
<fignew> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<diegosx> hi
<fami> ok fignew
<diegosx> how to use Wibu?
<_spaz> hiya
<diegosx> Wubi*
<diegosx> how to use Wubi?
<Specialbuddy> can anyone help me with my xserver issues?
<agracey> what issues
<Specialbuddy> agracey, It got screwed up when I updated
<Specialbuddy> is anyone on here?
<beta> when doing sudo checkinstall will itn actually already install the .deb package or just build it?
<beta> -n
<Aiwuu> how i install KDeTHEME manager?
<dbglt> hey guys, I've got a mac os x laptop that is filesharing and I want to connect to. How do I browse/search/connect to the share within kde?
<fiction> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fiction> How do i enable restricted packages in kubuntu?
<fuel> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> wubi looks nice, there's an official one though.  nice to see ubuntu taking a cue from BeOS
<Aiwuu> how i install KDeTHEME manager?
<Daisuke_Ido> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<voidmage> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<cosmo_>  I can't seem to get my 6600gt to show my second monitor, I have it working in ubuntu but can't seem to get it to work in kubuntu, anyone know how to fix it, I have already modified my xorg like the guides say to enable twinview
<ilers> wassup
<shadowhywind> is there a file in for the display options in system settings that i can delete/recreate?
<unclemike> ? whats the main package to trun ubuntu into kubuntu
<shadowhywind> i believe it is just kubuntu-desktop
<shadowhywind> there may be others
<BluesKaj> unclemike, kubuntu-desktop
<T3hWiz0rd> theres also kde-somethin'
<BluesKaj> or kde , but most recommend kubuntu-desktop
<T3hWiz0rd> core-kde? dunno
<bradfed> Does anyone know a way to do a ssh port forward while in the session, without quiting or restarting?
<Fizzbane> is there a set of keys to turn off my pc?
<T3hWiz0rd> Fizzbane: shutdown? lol
<Fizzbane> like ctrl+alt+something
<Fizzbane> i cant click shutdown
<T3hWiz0rd> type it?
<Fizzbane> my window manger died
<Fizzbane> i cant open anything
<unclemike> k thanks
<unclemike> ok thanks 208 packages downloading
<T3hWiz0rd> Fizzbane: are you trying to reboot?
<bradfed> to shutdown rm -Rf /*
<Fizzbane> im trying to shutdown or reboot, one of the 2 would be great
<Fizzbane> or both
<T3hWiz0rd> bradfed: that can get your ass kicked out of here
<T3hWiz0rd> Fizzbane: just type reboot
<bradfed> yeah I was just kidding.
<Fizzbane> in what?
<bradfed> sorry fizzy
<T3hWiz0rd> Fizzbane: don't you have a gui window open? hit control alt f1
<Fizzbane> oh right
<T3hWiz0rd> and it should prompt you for a terminal login
<sdlnxgk> !source.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<T3hWiz0rd> Fizzbane: you can still hit terminal
<sdlnxgk> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Fizzbane> kk, what does that thing do that bradfed told me?
<Fizzbane> i wanna know now
<unclemike> Fizzbane, worse comes to worse..hit the power button
<bradfed> it deletes everything
<T3hWiz0rd> Fizzbane: that erases your entire root partition forcefully.
<Fizzbane> haha fun
<T3hWiz0rd> Fizzbane: its a bannable offense for him to tell anyone that, hes lucky no ops were looking.
<bradfed> like del /s * in windows
<Fizzbane> i dont like windows, it dies every month
<bradfed> but windows would say in use, I belive linux would just wipe most everything
<Fizzbane> ah
<bradfed> well, it would crash way before everything. Are you logged in as root, fizzy?
<Fizzbane> yeah
<Fizzbane> ill reboot in a sec
<bradfed> are you on a desktop like kde or gnome
<Fizzbane> kde
<bradfed> Why do you want to reboot?
<Fizzbane> cuz you know the bar thingy
<T3hWiz0rd> he already said, kde took a dump
<bradfed> I missed that part, just joined.
<Fizzbane> well its frozen and i cant click it
<sdlnxgk> if kde  took  a dump just restart xserver
<bradfed> The bottom task bar?
<T3hWiz0rd> 0.o
<Fizzbane> the taskbar died
<T3hWiz0rd> i didn't realize it was that kinda dump, i tohught maybe graphics-driver related
<T3hWiz0rd> Fizzbane: this isn't windows, we don't reboot
<blanky> hey guys
<sdlnxgk> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo killall kicker
<Admiral_Chicago> then launch kicker (alt + f2)
<blanky> my videos (like trailers for example) aren't being embedded into web pages, instead they spawn an instance of totem, how can I make them embedded?
<T3hWiz0rd> Fizzbane: do what sdlnxgk said, cotrl+alt+backspace
<blanky> please :'(
<bradfed> Yea linux is much better than windows, you can just kill the process. Kinda like killing explorer and restarting it from taskmanager
<sdlnxgk> my kicker is always  giving me trouble loading  the  first time
<Fizzbane> yeah
<Fizzbane> well ill do crtl+alt+baclspace
<sdlnxgk> come  back and let us know if the kicker is up after restarting xserver
<Fizzbane> it was working fine this afternoon untill i tried installing themes and icons and changing the colour of stuff.
<Fizzbane> alright ill be back in a sec
<sdlnxgk> k
<unclemike> ? beside kde and gnome...is there a difference in kubuntu and ubuntu
<bradfed> Does anyone know a way to add a port forward in a ssh session without restarting or quiting the same channel?
<Fizzbane> ok my taskbar is ok
<sdlnxgk> nice..
<Fizzbane> hmm
<Fizzbane> so is my pc fine now?
<sdlnxgk> Fizz what now??
<Fizzbane> it looks ok
<sdlnxgk> should be..
<Fizzbane> my secound moniter isnt on again
<sdlnxgk> just play with it and tweak it and see how it feels
<bradfed> Does KDE 3.5.6 have any major improvments or advantages?
<__Chris> How do I see my IP on Ubuntu?  Thanks
<sdlnxgk> bradfed i haven't updated to the newest yet me doesn't know sorry..
<Fizzbane> beryl is broke
<bradfed> Fizz was the second monitor working before? did someone walk you through changing your xorg.conf or can KDE do that from control panel?
<neptunepink> bradfed: maybe ^z, ssh -whatever &; fg?
<userund> __Chris, ifconfig
<sdlnxgk> anyone using dapper drake??
<bradfed> neptunepink: ctrl z or carret? what's fg mean?
<Fizzbane> i changed the settings in the nvidia settings like i was told to but it never sticks after i turn my pc back on in the morning(i turn my pc off at night to reduce my ever increasing power bill)
<reggie> foreground
<Fizzbane> the 2nd moniter is working now
<Fizzbane> beryl is not working like it should though
<sdlnxgk> Fizz just set monitor to turn off after 20 mins to save energy :)
<__Chris> userund thanks!
<Fizzbane> my pc uses alot of power
<aziz> got a question about "grep". I want the pattern to match across new-lines, but I don't know how to that
<Fizzbane> not just my moniters
<unclemike> Fizzbane, pc dont use hardly any power...mine stays on 24/7
<sdlnxgk> I have 4 pc in my room right now and it's HOT as hell in here :(
<aziz> how to do that
<Fizzbane> haha
<bradfed> ah, dumb me, I knew that, but I didn't start the tunnel. Im trying to gain access to a remote network, and I only had time to create a tunnel and forward back to rdp. The username and password I have doesnt have term ser rights. So now Im going to try with dameware.
<__Chris> I have Ruby on Rails on my Ubuntu, but now it doesn't seem to be working.  When I type my IP in firefox, I get some .PHTML file.  Where is the "normal" www for Apache?
<unclemike> sdlnxgk, trun the fan or AC on
<bradfed> So i cannot stop or kill the tunnel, cus I have no way to get it back
<Fizzbane> well i turn it off cuz it has a window on the side and lights in it from my 5 120mm fans
<reggie> has anyone had any luck getting citrix to work with konq?
<reggie> works fine with firefox
<sdlnxgk> unclemike got the fan on full blast with cool air coming from  the outside but still warmer then I like it to be..
<sdlnxgk> almost done fixing two of the pc's
<__Chris> Fizzbane - I haven't tried, but I believe that CITRIX is heavily dependent on IE stuff...
<reggie> when i launch an application, konq asks to open or save the file
<reggie> i select open, but konq just hangs out
<__Chris> CITRIX doesn't work for me on Firefox at my work.
<bradfed> reggie, seems like just having your java virtual machine referenced would work
<Fizzbane> __Chris: not me chris
<bradfed> and those simple java settings in koquorer.
<__Chris> Sorry, Reggie
<reggie> i'm sorry guys, i'm not sure what you mean
<unclemike> sdlnxgk, being that hot where you from...i live in florida..feels good right now
<bradfed> Reggie: why don't you just install the linux client for citrix, and when it pops up to download the msp file, tell it "open with" and point to the citrix excutable.
<reggie> i did
<sdlnxgk> unclemike i'm in Southern California
<reggie> works in firefox
<reggie> konq doesn't do anything with it
<sdlnxgk> ok who is using dapper drake need help upgrade a program that is in edgy
<bradfed> It won't let you browse for something to open the file with when you click on your app or desktop and it pops what u want to do?
<reggie> exactly, it won't let me browse for the application to launch
<bzbb> when i try to start KDE, or any kde application, I get :Could not read network connection list. /home/john/.DCOPserver_media_localhost_10
<bzbb> any KDE applications then tell me permission denied for starting IOslaves
<sdlnxgk> how can I upgrade gtk-gnutella from dapper drake to the edgy
<sdlnxgk> can't use apt-get becasue i'm not sure what source to add to sources.list to just upgrade that one program..
<bradfed> bzbb: i got that a while ago, look in /etc/hosts and make sure that info is right. Should be the same host name u see on the command line
<bzbb> my /etc/hosts has localhost has 127.0.0.1 and my hostname as my IP address
<bradfed> bzbb: make sure you have an entry for localhost. Also, clear out your tmp file locations for kde.
<bzbb> there is no KDE stuff in .tmp
<bradfed> bzbb: you don't see kde stuff in /tmp
<bradfed> are you in kde or it wont start?
<bzbb> kde won't start
<bradfed> no ksocket stuff? nothing in tmp?
<bzbb> nothing
<aaron_> how do I get my network/interfaces and fstab created automatically?  I want to run the scripts that came from the cd again... without the cd
<bzbb> just a .xlock
<bzbb> .DCOPserver_media_NODISPLAY is the only dcop file in my home
<bradfed> How are you starting KDE?
<bzbb> from KDM
<aaron_> I also want the sources list that comes listed on the CD.. I don't get why I don't have them
<bzbb> however, right now, I'm on a remote connection with a ssh -X connection to the box
<bzbb> and I've been launching kde apps to test
<bzbb> as they have the same problem
<bradfed> has it ever worked for you this way?
<bzbb> I used to be able to run amarok
<bradfed> where are you trying to display the apps
<cosmo_>  I can't seem to get my 6600gt to show my second monitor, I have it working in ubuntu but can't seem to get it to work in kubuntu, anyone know how to fix it, I have already modified my xorg like the guides say to enable twinview
<sdlnxgk> aaron_ make your own  sources.list here  http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<bzbb> either machine gives me the same error
<bradfed> if you are forwarding X11 with ssh, on the client and the server. you should just be able to run amarok from the remote ssh command line
<bzbb> bradfed, yeah, and doing that gives me the above mentioned error message
<bzbb> which is the same as if I do it on the machine that is not working
<bzbb> I'd sit in front of it, but its awkward
<bradfed> so kde never starts on the ssh server?
<bzbb> being a media box attached to a television only
<bzbb> KDE/ KDE apps never start on the ssh server
<bradfed> funny I have the same thing, but do it kde and bsd
<bzbb> I hope to get amarok working
<bradfed> do you have the right hostname is /etc/hosts
<bzbb> make my windows running roommates jealous
<bradfed> on the server?
<bzbb> yes
<aaron_> sdlnxgk: the sad thing is I know how to do that :... I just want to know why they are there on a cd install, but not from a debootstrap install
<cam8001> .
<bzbb> er, wait
<aaron_> ..er.. sdlnxgk actually.. I don't care why, I just want to know how to get it the same as from a cd install
<bzbb> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<bzbb> 127.0.1.1       media
<aaron_> iit's kinda hard when I don't gotta cd ;)
<bradfed> fix that, and put in it's real IP.
<sdlnxgk> aaron_ have you checked in /etc/apt to see if there is a sources.list.save file??
<bradfed> with realhost name, what you see from the command line, once logged into the server.
<bzbb> that is media
<bzbb> should it be 127.0.0.1?
<bradfed> yea
<bzbb> changed it
<bradfed> or it's private ip,
<bzbb> still doesn't work
<bradfed> ?
<bzbb> I changed /etc/hosts
<bzbb> and I still get the same errors
<bradfed> same error, huh, can you type the error the exact same, and force kdm to restart, i think it caches it
<bradfed> killall -9 kdm
<bzbb> Could not read network connection list. /home/john/.DCOPserver_media_localhost_10
<bzbb> kdeinit: Aborting. bind() failed: : Permission denied
<bzbb> Could not bind to socket '/home/john/.kde/socket-media/kdeinit_localhost_10'
<bradfed> when did you get that?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i'm installing kubuntu
<ubuntu> how can i install the nvidia drivers?
<omgponiezlol> ubuntu: it uses the nv driver
<omgponiezlol> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<omgponiezlol> that one may be non-free
<bzbb> bradfed: its in the console log of amarok, or any other KDE application, and in an error box when I launch KDE from the login screen
<ubuntu> tanxsssssssssssss
<bradfed> did u  restart kdm?
<bzbb> yes
<bradfed> bzbb: ok cat /etc/hostname and make sure it says media
<bzbb> it does
<cosmo_> how do I delete files as root?
<bradfed> bzbb: i see 127.0.1.1 in my hosts file too. Strange. so you need to switch that back. cus mine's working.
<bzbb> what are the permissions on your .kde dir?
<bzbb> mine look right
<bradfed> drwx------
<bradfed> you can always chmod -R 777 ~/.kde to test, but that's wide open
<bzbb> I get permission denied errors on .kde/socket-media
<bzbb> its owned by root
<bradfed> sudo chmod -R 777 /home/john/.kde
<bzbb> well, that fixed it
<bzbb> I wonder how that happened
<bradfed> I dont no, why would root own that? did u run kde as root?
<cosmo_> what is the command in the terminal to delete a file?
<bradfed> bzbb:do you change your display varible, and push video to your tv from a remote ssh connection
<userund> cosmo_, rm
<bradfed> cosmo: be careful, if you do a -R or a wildcard it aint like windows, you are screwed
<cosmo_> oh I know I was very specific about which files I deleted
<bradfed> I deleted my etc directory one time doing that.
<cosmo_> after backing up copies of the file I deleted tty3-6
<bradfed> How come?
<fiction> Howcome ubuntu synpatic found wxpython, but Adept doesn't? does Kubuntu not support it?
<cosmo_> to save some ram and don't need the extra virtual consoles, but I made backups of the files incase I need to revert back
<bradfed> strange, never thought of doing that. Where did u come up with that from?
<cosmo_> found it on the kubuntu forums
<bradfed> I will need to do that.
<bradfed> cool
<cosmo_> yeah found quite a few customizations and optimization tips on there
<bradfed> any other neat things like that?
<cosmo_> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php
<bradfed> cosmo: seems like they would have just told the users to modify inetd.conf. I think, but could be wrong, that's where those tty start
<cosmo_> yeah found some stuff on http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#prelink
<aaron_> history
<cosmo_> found that stuff while trying to find a solution to my twinview problem
<bradfed> what is Superkaramba? how can I install it?
<underdog5004> bradfed, sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<underdog5004> it allows you to install "widgets" or "gadgets" onto your desktop
<bradfed> tried it maybe I need more sources for apt.
<underdog5004> I've got a clock and a cpu-usage monitor
<underdog5004> bradfed, yeah, whenever I do a new install I go through the sources.list and uncomment everything
<underdog5004> probably bad form though
<bradfed> I havent done that though, new install.
<underdog5004> anyone know how to monitor the temp of my 2.5 Ghz Celeron?
<underdog5004> bradfed, to uncomment stuff, just do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Brutha-of-Om> hey all, anyone know how to have a console only login for feisty? (disable kdm)?
<bradfed> underdog: do you know how to create a ssh tcp port forward while in a ssh session. with out closing or quiting the session.
<Derive[x] > hola
<bradfed> I uncommented and did an apt-get update
<bradfed> under: i see the package now. is it a theme or what?
<underdog5004> bradfed, I'm not sure you can do that, unless your only firewall is iptables
<underdog5004> bradfed, It's just a program you can install plugins with...desktop gadgets and such
<underdog5004> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<bradfed> It has nothing to do with your firewall. it's through the tunnel.
<underdog5004> then run superkaramba and add new stuff
<bradfed> yea  i got the package, or about to
<bradfed> I ran debian for 5 years, before messing with kubuntu, I love apt
<underdog5004> bradfed, but if you've got a router or something in the way, then you'll need to manually port-forward a port...maybe use lynx
<fiction> Howcome ubuntu synpatic found wxpython, but Adept doesn't? does Kubuntu not support it?
<bradfed> nope
<underdog5004> bradfed, no router?
<fiction> i think he said nope to me
<underdog5004> ah
<fiction> which makes me sad =[
<fiction> cant use my fav python IDE on kubuntu, what the heck
<bradfed> no im saying your wrong underdog. ssh port forward having nothing to do with the firewall, that's why they are so cool
<underdog5004> hmmm, I had to open a port on my router/firewall to ssh in from the outside
<bradfed> Of course you need your first port forward to the ssh server, but you can include statements in ssh client which forward ports from the clients machine to the servers network.
<underdog5004> right
<underdog5004> ok, so on what machine are you trying to forward ports, client or server?
<bradfed> like I can establish a ssh session to my server, at work, and then connect to the citrix server by telling citrix to connect to 1494 on my local machine. never having forward 1494 through my works firewall
<underdog5004> oh, ok
<sdlnxgk> !gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1982 kB, installed size 7016 kB
<underdog5004> I'm no great shakes with ssh...sorry
<underdog5004> just use it to keep track of my bittorrent d/ls with rtorrent
<underdog5004> anyone know how to monitor the temp of my 2.5 Ghz Celeron?
<intelikey> good even
<sdlnxgk> anyone good at using sources.list???
<bradfed> I have the ports forwarded, but I need to add another ssh port forward in the session without closing it. Im in pissing match with an admin at work and he cut off my outside access, so to get around him i established a tunnel to my house and left it up witha ssh forward to my machine with rdp. The same ahole  cut off my rdp rights, so now i want to forward damewares default port but i cannot quit the tunnel to do it because i dont have
<bradfed> a way to start it back up again, because ssh's port is not forward through works firewall
<intelikey> sdlnxgk using sources.list ?
* intelikey uses sources.list every time dpkg is ran...
<bradfed> If anyone hasn't played with ssh's port forwarding ability, you are missing out. You can beat really any firewall with it. even new cisco ase's by putting your ssh server on tcp port 443.
<sdlnxgk> intelikey  i'm  trying to update gtk-gnutella... i'm using dapper drake but the new version is on edgy or feisty depositories
<bradfed> it easy to use, and the putty client for windows can do it all.
<sdlnxgk> yup been using putty client for years..
<sdlnxgk> never tried it with linux before
<intelikey> sdlnxgk why are you wanting to use an out of version package ?    but at any rate just wget the package and use dpkg -i on it
<bradfed> For it admins, you can use ssh's port forward ability to control an end users workstation without know public ip, having any firewall ports open or anything.
<sdlnxgk> intelikey because the package is not supported in dapper drake any longer :(
<bradfed> sdlnxgk: what do you putty to?
<sdlnxgk> when i'm work I putty to my linux box..
<intelikey> sdlnxgk that might  and probably will   give dependancy errors.  but it's better than hosing the package manager altogather.
<sdlnxgk> intelikey what is wget??
<intelikey> man wget
<sdlnxgk> hehhehehhe
<intelikey> or just serf to the repo and dl it with your browser
<bradfed> at home? if you wanted to get your desktop at work, and not forward vnc because it's so insecure, you can ssh to home box, and with
<sdlnxgk> ya just putty from work computer to my linux box at home using putty
<bradfed> putty there are tunnel settings so you forward 5900 vnc's default, to your local work workstation, and open vncviewer at work and connect to localhost and you will get your home computer desktop without any security compromise
<intelikey> leaving the computer running unattended is a security compromise.
<bradfed> So instead of just getting a command line you will get your whole desktop, and with ssh's compression it work pretty good. Or you can forwar another machine desktop window or linux
<bradfed> itelikey: what do you mean?
<sdlnxgk> can't  install  vnc  at work
<sdlnxgk> websense blocks installing  certain programs
<bradfed> you don't need to install it, just run it.
<bradfed> like from a usb pen drive,
<intelikey> bradfed nothing.      "only save box, is the one without electricity"
<sdlnxgk> bradfed  you got a link to easy set up for ssh like your talking about would love to have gui instead of cli :)
<Derive[x] > alo ?
<fiyawerx> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to mount a cd bin/cue image without burning it in kubuntu? can you?
<intelikey> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fiyawerx> !cue
<intelikey> !cue
<intelikey> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bradfed> Man, I can tell you and can remember it's so easy. can you rdp to a windows box where putty is installed? or have machine where you can reference it
<intelikey> hmmm ignorant bot.
<fiyawerx> !images
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about images - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fiyawerx> hmm
<fiyawerx> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fiyawerx> guess i'll have to convert it first
<sdlnxgk> bradfed don't know to much about my machine  at work it's locked up pretty tight
<fiyawerx> thanks intelikey
<bradfed> but they let you run putty, and ssh? Man that"s all you need to completely beat their firewall
<bradfed> the reason im going on about this is because, we i started to grasp ssh ability i was blown away.
<intelikey> fiyawerx yeah i don't know the specifics but basically meld the two parts into an iso with "some" app and then mount -o loop the thing.
<sdlnxgk> bradfed ya  don't know too much about it myself other then using putty
<sdlnxgk> and that is pretty easy windows program to use
<sdlnxgk> if I could get my linux box gui up at  work that would be sweet :)
<bradfed> sdl:im sure they monitor and block websites, if you can ssh out you can use putty as a proxy and go to any site you want with any notice on the firewall because all it sees is port 22 ssh
<bradfed> without any logs of it
<sdlnxgk> bradfed  correct  can do that now with putty ;)
<bradfed> http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.52/htmldoc/Chapter3.html#3.5 here's a decent start
<bradfed> with links and the command line?
<sdlnxgk> bradfed  checking it out now..
<bradfed> or lynxs
<sdlnxgk> no just  cli
<intelikey> elinks
<intelikey> links2
<sdlnxgk> putty  can use  gui too but can't get it too work
<bradfed> oh ok, to get your linux box gui at work do this, apt-get install x11vnc at home
<fiyawerx> sdlnxgk: if you can install a client at work, nomachine.org's nxclient ROCKS
<fiyawerx> thats what i use
<fiyawerx> and you can get their program for free server too (2 simultaenous connection max)
<intelikey> anyone know how to install grub on a partitionless disk ?    can it even be done?
<bradfed> yea nxclient is cool, but here's an easy way sdl:
<fiyawerx> it can auto-ssh everything too
<bradfed> x11vnc -display :0 at home
<sdlnxgk> now I can't wait till sunday night and go to work and try this out ;)
<fiyawerx> altho, half the time unless i _really_ need a web browser at home, i just use centericq for CLI instant messaging, so used to it
<bradfed> forward local port under tunnels in putty to anything not being used on ur work computer like 65000 to private ip address of home computer 192.168.19.10:5900 5900 is vnc default port
<fiyawerx> people that walk by just think its one of our work unix machines
<bradfed> then open vncviewer off a pen drive or cdrom, all the dll's and stuff in the same folder as the viewer, and open it up and type in localhost:5900 and you will get your home linux boxes desktop
<bradfed> fiy: do you forward freenx through ssh?
<bradfed> sdl: here a link that makes a lot more sense
<bradfed> http://www.tech-recipes.com/unix_software_tips262.html
<sdlnxgk> don't know what freenx is
<bradfed> it's a much better version of a technology like vnc or rdp or citrix
<bradfed> sdl: check out that last link for all the info you need to get your home computer desktop
<sdlnxgk> bradfed doing that now thanks ;)
<bradfed> Does any know a channel on this ubuntu's irc server where i might find a really bad ass linux guy? or really good with ssh?
<stdin> bradfed: you can always ask in ##linux
<bradfed> why double pound?
<stdin> not sure, but it is
<bradfed> cool nick, stdin
<stdin> thx :)
<bradfed> stdin: did you see that ssh question I asked earlier?
<stdin> only just get here, let me scroll back...
<bradfed> Well, i will reinterate sp. I need to get into a network that doesn't have any port forwards, but i have physical access without any admin right whatsoever
<stdin> and the ssh port is closed?
<cosmo_>  I can't seem to get my 6600gt to show my second monitor, I have it working in ubuntu but can't seem to get it to work in kubuntu, anyone know how to fix it, I have already modified my xorg like the guides say to enable twinview I am running 2 CRT btw
<bradfed> so I establish a tunnel with putty on one of windows boxes to my ssh server at home, and told it to make port 3390 port 3389 on the workstation i was connecting from. now i can access the putty workstation from my linux ssh server, but it wont work cus i dont know the password of the user i snuck on and ran putty from and any other user will kill that logon. so i need to find a way to esablish another ssh port forward without ending
<bradfed> the current ssh session established with putty because they dont forward anything through their firewall
<stdin> ahh
<stdin> um, I can't say I've ever needed to do that before. So I can't think of a way
<stdin> but i'm no ssh freak
<stdin> so others may know
<bradfed> it was cool way to beat their firewall, but now I want to forward dameware's default port with ssh, but cannot quit the session to do it and wondered if their was a way to do it from within the session. I notice putty allows to make changed to the tunneling option while connected, so i figure the protocol supports it
<stdin> it should
<stdin> someone in either ##linux or #ubuntu may know, I have no clue :P
<bradfed> with ssh feature, I have beat some of the best firewalls out there. By making sshd listen on port 443, nice firewalls like cisco's ase just think it's encrypted ssl
<bradfed> and most all firewalls let users goto ssl websites.
<intelikey> back
<intelikey> well one fellow has been trying to help me install grub,  to no avail...    i really don't think it's possable...
<`Z`> yop
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Skuller] : Kubuntu Support Channel | please test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | KDE 3.5.6 out | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePag
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Skuller] : Kubuntu Support Channel | please test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | KDE 3.5.6 out | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Skuller> um sorry about that...was just testing
<sdlnxgk> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<user___> Hello
<beanland> How's it goin',everyone?
<_spaz> boring here
<beanland> :'(
<_spaz> had to reinstall kubuntu for the 4th time in 24 hours
<beanland> Wow...  What went wrong?
<intelikey> well i almost got grub to install....  Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<_spaz> trying to upgrade to feisty, but something keeps borking
<_spaz> >_>
<beanland> Don't get too technical--I'm a noob.
<beanland> Hm.
<_spaz> methinks i've solved the problem though
<stdin> well, feisty isn't stable
<_spaz> hehe
<_spaz> i know
<beanland> *claps*
<_spaz> i forgot to apt-get an important package, that's the problem
<_spaz> kubuntu-desktop
<_spaz> xD
<stdin> heh
<beanland> lol
<stdin> yeah, you *need* that
<_spaz> i just figured that out >_>
* intelikey never had that....
<_spaz> so another few hours of apt-getting, etc.
<_spaz> wheeee!!!
<intelikey> i upgraded from hoary to dapper  and found that it's best to uninstall all that can be uninstalled without "Yes, i know this is a bad idea, now do as i say"   :)
<beanland> I've been having problems (something I'm sure you guys love to hear in this chatroom) with installing...firefox.
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<stdin> intelikey: that's the old package name
<beanland> I typed that in, but I get something that says this:  "
<beanland> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<beanland> is only available from another source
<beanland> "
<intelikey> i'm on an old system
<beanland> I'm on 6.06
<stdin> sudo apt-get install firefox
<intelikey> stdin 6.6
<_spaz> hmm...
<stdin> yeah, that what it's called on 6.06
<beanland> "Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<_spaz> try going to add/remove programs
<_spaz> then search for firefox
<stdin> make sure your sources are right
<_spaz> :)
<beanland> K, hold on.
<intelikey> stdin the moz-ff package in 6.6 depends on all that ff needs
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, it's a "transitional" package
<intelikey> mozilla-firefox - Transition package for firefox rename
<stdin> just like I said :)
<beanland> I've found Firefox in the Add/Remove programs, but it's grayed out so I can't select it.
<stdin> check your sources.list
<beanland> k
<_spaz> click the two boxes in the right hand corner
<beanland> Done.
<_spaz> the ones that say 'proprietary' and unsupported
<beanland> k
<beanland> I still can't choose it.
* NightBird wonders why he is always warned that file sharing is off topic....
<_spaz> still grayed out?
<_spaz> oh
<_spaz> h/o
<beanland> :(
<NightBird> not like I ever try to do file sharing in here...
<_spaz> the drop down box
<stdin> FF isn't proprietary or unsupported
<_spaz> click it...
<_spaz> :p
<_spaz> lol
<_spaz> >_>
<_spaz> well then
<stdin> there is a good sources.list in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list if yours is messed up
<_spaz> click the dropdown box, and click the 3rd option (netither gnome or kde)
<beanland> I haven't done anything to my sources.list
<_spaz> should work :)
<beanland> I've already done that, but it's still grayed out.
<_spaz> hmm
<_spaz> yeah
<_spaz> methinks sources list too
<_spaz> :/
<beanland> Do I need to add something to it?
<stdin> post it to pastebin
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<beanland> Will do!
<beanland> Pastebin'd.
<beanland> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10723/
<soulrider> hi
<beanland> I guess that Automatix thing isn't original, but the rest is, I think.
<stdin> yep, automatix strikes again
<_spaz> O_o
<stdin> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sarah> I'm having trouble getting eth0 to be recognised on my server. when I do ifconfig, I get lo info, but nothing else. I've made sure that the eth0 is enabled in my bios, but I don't know what to do now
<nonuda_> stdin, finally i succed installing nvidia driver and i can see direct rendering=yes, it took me days !!!
<beanland> Hahaha
<sarah> !envy | nonuda_
<ubotu> nonuda_: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<_spaz> lol
<beanland> So should I remove the last couple of lines?
<nonuda_> have tried envy
<_spaz> methinks you should just replace the whole file
<nonuda_> but not succed
<beanland> Okay.
<_spaz> if that fails, you might have to reinstall
<_spaz> :/
<stdin> beanland: replace yours with this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10724/
<sarah> so, anyone know what command to run to detect my eth0?
<nonuda_> now its time for beryl
<stdin> nonuda_: woo, about time :P
<beanland> Thanks.  Will do.
<nonuda_> yup
<stdin> sarah: it should already be detected (if it's a wired interface)
<intelikey> to detect it ?
<sarah> I'm underdog5004, btw...gotta use my gf's lappy
<sarah> yeah, the damn thing won't detect...
<stdin> hehe
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sarah> I just swapped the drives out of a nearly identical 733Mhz box into a 933Mhz box
<sarah> same everything
<intelikey> and i thought i was actually going to get grub installed this time.... heh
<sarah> am I looking at a reinstall, stdin or intelikey ?
<intelikey> no shouldn't      just a reconfig     if you know the package    sudo dpkg-reconfigure package
<sarah> intelikey, uh...it's for my ethernet port...eth0
<stdin> shouldn't the kernel detect it?
<intelikey> dhcp  maybe  but i'm not sure
<stdin> look in kern.log or syslog
<sarah> stdin, it did on the other one...I tried running udev, but it didn't work
<stdin> grep for eth0
<intelikey> stdin yes    dmesg | grep eth     should
<intelikey> but i was thinking the interface not the actual hardware.
<beanland> Ugh...  Even with updating my sources.list, I still can't install firefox.
<stdin> beanland: did you run "sudo apt-get update" first ?
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<beanland> Nope!
<beanland> Will do that now.
<stdin> beanland: you should be able to install it after you do that
<sarah> ok, since I can't pastebin it, here we go...             mar 17  04:03:38 home kernel: [42949397.410000]  e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xff8ff000, irg 7, MAC addr 00:03:47:xx:xx:xx
<sarah> then I get a second one, dated about half an hour later, same thing, but irg 11
<sarah> irq 11
<stdin> looks similar to mine: [   29.805955]  eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf888a000, 00:11:09:xx:xx:xx, IRQ 11
<sarah> it's an onboard one, btw
<stdin> sarah: then I have: [   29.805957]  eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'
<sarah> yeah...not me
<sarah> udev doesn't work...it's not installed(?)
<nonuda_> stdin, btw why is system setting | monitor & display, the hardware for graphics card is not nvidia? it is ati, (first it was nv but i changed to ati coz i want X not to start in order to install nvidia driver)
<intelikey> there is the cause i'd think.    modprobe the driver
<sarah> how?
<intelikey> modprobe <modulename>
<stdin> probably: sudo modprobe e100
<sarah> modprobe eth0  ? or modprobe maker_of_port
<sarah> oh, ok
<intelikey> errr sudo modprobe rt8190     for example
<beanland> Holy cow!  You guys are awesome!
<beanland> Thank you so much!  :D
<stdin> nonuda_: because you changed the driver
<stdin> beanland: you're welcome :)
<sarah> nope, ifconfig is still only showing lo
<compilerwriter> Has anyone else had strange things occur with the mounting and unmounting of floppy drives?  If so, did you get the thing solved?  How did you solve it.
<MikeC2> Heya, how can I turn off CPU scaling in kubuntu?
<stdin> sarah: you have to bring the interface up too
<sarah> ifup?
<intelikey> that wont change utomatically.  sudo ifup eth0
<stdin> sarah: if there is a description in /etc/network/interfaces
<sarah> hmmmm, eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<intelikey> MikeC2 kernel configs....    ?
<MikeC2> frequency scaling
<intelikey> yes that's kernel side.  might require a recompile.  i'm not sure.
<sarah> oh, gotta edit interfaces...
<stdin> sarah: try adding to /etc/network/interfaces "iface eth0 inet dhcp" (new line) "auto eth0"
<intelikey> MikeC2 maybe module
<stdin> (if dhcp)
<cosmo_> whgen I go into system settings> monitor & display and switch to administrator mode I can adjust properties for my second monitor but the apply button is greyed out so it does not save my settings, how do I fix this?
<sarah> stdin, same error
<sarah> when I try ifup, no such device, ifconfig only shows lo
<stdin> sarah: what about "sudo dhclient eth0" ?
<sarah> same error, no such device
<stdin> hmm
<sarah> exactly
<Naomarik> sarah what happens when you type sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<sarah> Naomarik, eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<nonuda_> i have add this to repos deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main, and get update but why i can't see beryl
<beanland> Well, I'm off to bed.  Thanks again, everyone!
<Hobbsee> nonuda_: ask in #beryl
<stdin> nonuda_: maybe a dumb question: done apt-get update?
<nonuda_> yes
<sarah> lspci | grep ethernet gives me this: 01:08.0 ethernet controller: intel corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 01)
<sarah> dmesg | grep eth shos that it's being detected, irq 11, using e100...
<sarah> how can I reload a module?
<Linux_Galore> anyone know were the ffmpeg dev libs are ie what repo
<nonuda_> stdin, in apt-get update i didn't see any http links of beryl
<stdin> nonuda_: any errrors?
<Alonea> ok, after installing the binary drivers for my video card my computer will no longer restart or shutdown. It starts to, but just sticks at a black screen.
<nonuda_> first i got error, like corrupt file, but then i run apt-get update again, wait i paste the print out in pastebin
<nonuda_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10725/
<stdin> nonuda_: post your sources.list
<nonuda_> ok
<nonuda_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10726/
<stdin> sarah: you can try "sudo modprobe -r e100" then "sudo modprobe e100" to remove it, then reinsert it, but you'll probably get a "module in use" error
<stdin> nonuda_: you have it commented out
<nonuda_> hmm..how do i fix it?
<stdin> nonuda_: line 37: "# deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main"
<stdin> nonuda_: remove the "# "
<stdin> or enable it in adept
<nonuda_> i was tried to remove it but i can' save the file
<nonuda_> can't
<stdin> nonuda_: you can do it in adept, or Alt-F2, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<sarah> stdin, I was able to do both commands, no problem, but I still get the same old "no such device" error...
<nonuda_> done
<stdin> sarah: you could try adding "e100" to /etc/modules and restart, that will make sure the module is loaded on boot
<nonuda_> now i can see it connecting to beryl, thanks
<cosmo_> whgen I go into system settings> monitor & display and switch to administrator mode I can adjust properties for my second monitor but the apply button is greyed out so it does not save my settings, how do I fix this?
<stdin> nonuda_: no problem :)
<sarah> stdin, ok, rebooting now...hope this works...
<sarah> nope, didn't work...
<nonuda_> well now i'm waiting the dl of beryl, ETA 25 minutes..hmm long enough
<stdin> sarah: not sure then, that device is supposed to be fully supported by the kernel
<sarah> yeah...there're a bunch of bug reports online...but most are for way older versions of ubuntu or linuces in general
<nonuda_> stdin, did u remember i was once installed kubuntu in laptop? i still can't make 2 of my pcmcia card work, modem and network card
<stdin> nonuda_: I remember, but I have no experience with pcmcia
<nonuda_> ahh..ok, scanModem cant detect it, i think i will must do a lot of google stuff..
<stdin> looked at the help page for modems nonuda_ ?
<nonuda_> i already look at it..but not enough helping, i read that i should use scanModem
<nonuda_> i must know the what the chip use for my modem, and i dunno know what it is
<stdin> nonuda_: doesn't lspcmcia show it?
<nonuda_> lspcmcia?
<_spaz> *sigh*
<stdin> nonuda_: it's a command that list all the pcmcia devices you have, try it in konsole
<nonuda_> ah ok..but can't try it now, coz i don't bring my laptop, i left it home..but soon i'll try it, thanks
<nonuda_> stdin, btw how long do u use linux? it seems that u r very good with it
<stdin> nonuda_: about 11 years now, since I was 10 :)
<nonuda_> shi*t it was very long!.. for me, i'm almost desperate trying to understand it..hmm but now i almost can control it hehehe...
<_spaz> :O
<stdin> I learnt by doing (and fscking up) :P
<nonuda_> yeah
<nonuda_> finally the beryl dl is finish
<nonuda_> thanks god, i got no error..
<stdin> beryl is quite easy to instll
<stdin> slightly less easy to get working tho
<stdin> just hope you're lucky
<sarah> hope you don't get the white screen of death...there's an easy fix for that, though
<nonuda_> it seem works, but can u take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10731/
<nonuda_> line 2
<stdin> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<sarah> I think that's just the system looking for a wacom tablet...you can edit out references to wacom tablets in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stdin> nonuda_: ^
<sarah> g'night
<sarah> exit
<nonuda_> ok
<stdin> you don't need to worry about it, or do anything about it if you don't want to
<nonuda_> yup..but it quiet bug me..hehehe
<nonuda_> btw how do i make the backup file back if something error, i have backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf into /etc/X11/xorg.conf-old
<MikeC2> whats a good archive manager that intigrates well with kubuntu?
<stdin> nonuda_: if use use kate, it will normall make a backup for you, with a ~ at the end (so /etc/X11/corg.conf~) or you can use copy the file, or save it as another file name before you change it
<stdin> MikeC2: ark
<nonuda_> ok..
<nonuda_> ok..i'm out now..thanks
<djdarkman> hy ,I would need to put a partition into the menu.lst for grub but I can`t seem to find it`s partition name`s grub equivalant ,can someone suggest something on this?
<stdin> djdarkman: look in /boot/grub/device.map for the 1st part of it, and just take 1 off the partition number, that is, grub counts partitions from 0
<djdarkman> stdin: I tried it with this logic but somehow it didn`t work
<stdin> djdarkman: so if /boot/grub/device.map said: "(hd0)   /dev/sda" and I wanted to but in /dev/sda4, I'd use (hd0,3)
<djdarkman> I have a windows partition at hda5 that would be (hd0,4) but didn`t worlk
<stdin> do you get any errors?
<djdarkman> yes ,something like invalid device or simmilar
<djdarkman> like I was enterring it wrong
<stdin> djdarkman: open a grub shell (open Konsole, and type "sudo grub"), then type: root (hd0,<tab> (where <tab> is the tab key)
<djdarkman> I would need to access a windows badly ,because of a feisty bug my fat32 filesystem god corrupted a bit and I would need scandisk to fix that
<djdarkman> ok I`ll try
<stdin> djdarkman: fsck won't work on it?
<djdarkman> fsck doesn`t detect the error
<stdin> hmm
<djdarkman> I think maybe scandisk can fix it
<Skuller> so you think scan disk will?
<Skuller> ok
<stdin> have you reported the bug?
<djdarkman> well it was designed by microsoft ,so I think it must
<stdin> fat wasn't designed by MS, afaik
<djdarkman> sure I did https://launchpad.net/bugs/92728
<djdarkman> then who designed fat32?
<stdin> heh, it was actually :P
<stdin> just looked
<djdarkman> not that I would be suprised if it wasn`t designed by them....
<akrus> hello everyone
<akrus> my friend is experiencing a problem
<djdarkman> are there other fat32 repair utilities?
<akrus> right after logging in to kdm X-server hangs and restarts
<djdarkman> akrus: can you open up a console?
<akrus> yes
<akrus> which one is CTRL+ALT+F1
<akrus> but both KDE & Failsafe fail to load
<alakhia> can someone help me with a problem with wireless assistant please?
<djdarkman> akrus:  type df -h
<djdarkman> and see if he has enough free space in the root ("/") partition
<akrus> ok :)
<Skuller> is GAIM the default appz for IM in ubuntu?...and does it come with a base install?
<Jucato> Skuller: yes. in Ubuntu
<Jucato> Kopete in Kubuntu
<Skuller> oh...cool...
<Skuller> i just missed a cool feature from GAIM
<djdarkman> Skuller: did you install kubuntu and miss Gaim?
<miltos> goodmorning ppl-:] 
<Skuller> djdarkman: i tried ubuntu b4 switching for kubuntu for a whole weekend....GAIM allowed me to know who has started a chat with me before they even sent me the finished message...kopete doesnt
<djdarkman> don`t know about that feature Skuller ,didn`t use gaim much ,but Skuller why not install gaim on kubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> sudo apt-get install  libavformat-dev   = ffmpeg headers
<Linux_Galore> for those trying to compile k3b 1.0
<alakhia_> can anyone help me? Whenever I reboot, I don't have networking. And then I have manually configure using wireless assistant everytime. This is getting to be very annoying!
<Skuller> djdarkman: actually i was dumb enough not to realise that it was GAIM that i used in ubuntu and not kopete..so all this while in kubuntu i have bin trying to figure out why kopete doesnt notify me of the 'chat starts' "like before"...now i am too used to kopete
<djdarkman> Skuller: try Kopete window -> Settings -> Configure Notifications ,maybe you`ll find there what you want
<akrus> oh by the way
<akrus> have someone tried compiling kopete from trunk?
<djdarkman> akrus: CVS?
<akrus> svn o_O
<enotee> just got a JVC DV when i hook it nothing what do i need to do
<akrus> CMake Error: Error required internal CMake variable not set, cmake may be not be built correctly. Missing variable is: CMAKE_SIZEOF_VOID_P
<akrus> this error :(
<akrus> many times~
<aaron_> so, anybody know how to run the install cd's scripts from inside a running kubuntu to setup things.. like networking and fstab?
<djdarkman> akrus: can`t help you there ,I`m used to automake ,why not ask at #kopete or #kde
<akrus> hm, ok :)
<djdarkman> aaron_: I don`t recomend scripts
<aaron_> enotee: you can do lsusb to see if it shows up?
<djdarkman> aaron_: why not set these things up from the System settings?
<aaron_> djdarkman: the the system settings don't work :(
<djdarkman> aaron_: do you have more network cars?
<alakhia_> why is it that my questions here just fall off the way side and no one bothers to answer?
<djdarkman> (than one)
<aaron_> djdarkman: ... Howabout I kick myself or remove foot from mount... Thats a good tip thanks!
<alakhia_> is this the wrong place to ask?
* NightBird goes to bed
<Contrast> alakhia, you might try making the changes as root.
<aaron_> alakhia_: I probably don't know the answer...
<Contrast> No promises though. Sorry. :-\
<alakhia_> Contrast: Thanks ... well, sudo asked for my password.
<Contrast> That's normal. Go ahead and put it in.
<aaron_> djdarkman: I thought the knetworkmanager would get me to the system settings
<alakhia_> Contrast: So, I'm assuming that I setup the network as root
<alakhia_> Contrast: but when I reboot, I have to do this all over again
<djdarkman> aaron_: no ,go to system settings and do thing there
<aaron_> djdarkman: The start-> system settings got me to a bunch better setup (I installed kubuntu from a chroot.. so lots of packages are missing)
<aaron_> djdarkman: thanks!
<alakhia_> Contrast: my prefs are not persistent
<enotee> nope doesn't show
<alakhia_> Contrast: It is just plain irritating. Sigh.
<djdarkman> aaron_: np
<Contrast> alakhia_: Try changing the prefs as root, then rebooting. That's all I can think of, given I know pretty much nothing about wifi.
<Contrast> alakhia_: Have you searched the forums?
<alakhia_> Contrast: can try that. No, haven't. Ubuntu's?
<Contrast> Right.
<MikeC2> Hey, I keep getting a 'could not change permissions for ...' my smb share that is mounted with cifs / file when moving things to it
<Contrast> MikeC2, sudo chmod a+rw foldername
<Contrast> And sudo chown username:groupname foldername
<MikeC2> I dont know my group name?
<MikeC2> users?
<Contrast> It'd be the same as your username if you haven't set it to something else.
<djdarkman> MikeC2: chek a file that you own
<alakhia_> Ok, I su'd to root. But now wlassitant won't open. Says it cannot connect to X.
<djdarkman> alakhia_: kdesu
<MikeC2> yea its mikec:mikec
<mikefoo> ok so I just installed lm_sensors, ran sensors, and it says "no sensors found" this happens on two different servers. Anyone have an idea if I am missing something?
<aaron__> djdarkman: yeah, thank you..... My network is now managed by a script instead of my bumbling commandline skils
<MikeC2> still is doing 'Could not change permissions for...'
<djdarkman> MikeC2: do it as root
<MikeC2> I set them with sudo
<MikeC2> this is my fstab entry : //192.168.1.3/htpc /media/htpc cifs iocharset=utf8,gid=users,guest,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<djdarkman> MikeC2: try setting it in fstab then ,that`s all I can think of
<MikeC2> for the point I'm trying to write to
<MikeC2> what do I edit in that entry to set them all to my ownership?
<Contrast> MikeC2: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22could+not+change+permissions+for%22+ubuntu+samba&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Contrast> MikeC2: Not trying to be rude. A couple of those look like promising results.
<MikeC2> indeed they are, rare to see such a narrow result list xD
<aaron__> djdarkman: now.. this is a wierd bug.. my / doesn't show up in the fstab or the system settings-->advanced -->disk   and it doesn't show up with the df command.. it does however show up with the df / command
<nonuda_> i need beryl start automatically, how to add it at startup?
<aaron__> also, when I tried to add / to my fstab, my computer wouldn't boot... it said it was already mounted... This is reiserfs
<nonuda_> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Contrast> nonuda_: The script found here: http://www.suseforums.net/lofiversion/index.php/t26192.html worked for me for a while. It's giving me problems on the latest SVN update though.
<nonuda_> ok..thanks
<MikeC2> the option is noperm is the one that fixes it, just sharing the answer :D
<Contrast> nonuda_: If that doesn't work for you, you can try pasting the text found here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10733/ into a script and putting it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Contrast> nonuda_: Just don't forget to make it executable (Properties -> Permissions).
<Contrast> nonuda_:, Whoops. Forgot to put this line at the top: #!/bin/sh
<_spaz> night
<nonuda_> i still read it, /bin/sh without #! right?
<Contrast> nope, with #!
<Contrast> One sec...
<nonuda_> ok
<Contrast> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10734/
<Contrast> There. :)
<Contrast> Do you use the Wallpaper Manager plugin?
<Contrast> Shit. Sorry, last one, really: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10735/
<nonuda_> ok..can i paste it into kate? nope
<Contrast> It's late. :-\
<Contrast> Yep.
<Contrast> Save it as something like beryl_start.sh into ~/.kde/Autostart and you should be good to go.
<nonuda_> ahh..ok
<Contrast> Oh, and make it executable.
<nonuda_> ok
<Skuller> djdarkman_: : been there done that(the notification thingy of kopete)...hehe...sorry i cudnt reply earlier....thnx fer ur help
<Contrast> I would try the method in that first link I gave you first though. It's a lot cleaner.
<djdarkman_> Skuller: np
<miltos> how do i change the boot order my audio devices are loaded on my kubuntu?
<Skuller> yay..lol...it says "The topic was set by Skuller....."....when entering the channel
<nonuda_> done, restart the pc now
<Contrast> nonuda_:, which method did you use?
<Contrast> My script, or the one on the message board?
<Contrast> Because you really should try the first one I gave you first. The script in the pastebin is just a workaround for when that method doesn't work, and it's an ugly one at that.
<intelikey> i wish i could install grub  :/
<Contrast> Well, I'm out. Good night and good luck, everyone.
<dystopianray> intelikey: why can't you?
<sun_> what?
<intelikey> dystopianray idk.
<intelikey> no partitions i guess.
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: its bedtime. GO!
<Skuller> What do you do when a blonde throws a grenade at you? Ans. Remove the pin and throw it back.
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd heh
<Skuller> just a bit of humour in between...hope no one minds
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd are you over 60 yet ?
<T3hWiz0rd> god no.
<intelikey> then don't try to order me around.
<intelikey> :)
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: shht
<T3hWiz0rd> or i'll deliver a nun to your door and she'll show you a thing or two.
<aaron__> what' s the program that watches hardware changes?  I have hal and dbus installed.. but my pcmcia network card isn't showing up in the managers... I can modprobe acx but the firmware isn't there
* intelikey missed the humour in that.....    but O K !
<dystopianray> aaron__: udev?
<Skuller> yea and if that doesnt work then i am sending the ultimate weapon of destruction (my sis)
<miltos> how do i change the default media player in kubuntu?
<dystopianray> aaron__: if there is no firmware, you'll need to get some
<intelikey> aaron__ psmcia has it's on cs app
<dsmith> is it normal for flash to lag?
<Skuller> umm i dont think so
<T3hWiz0rd> dsmith: only on older versions
<dystopianray> dsmith: what flash plugin are you using?
<dsmith> 9
<T3hWiz0rd> and the linux version of flash was known to do it
<intelikey> pcmcia-cs - PCMCIA Card Services for Linux
<dsmith> one sec
<aaron__> dystopianray: the firmware was there in dapper..
<dettoaltrimenti> in konquorer, how can I make viewing images view the size of the screen, not their actual size
<dsmith> whats the mozilla url comd?
<aaron__> intelikey: I looked for something that would be appropriate for edgy... apt-cache search gave me mostly depreciated ones.. I'll take a look at that one..
<Skuller> konqi fans gather...:D
<dsmith> about:plugins?
<dystopianray> aaron__: your card might need a different firmware than what is the default in edgy
<dsmith> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31
<dystopianray> aaron__: look at /lib/firmware/*/acx/readme.txt
<dsmith> is there an update?
<intelikey> aaron__ it may be "un-apreciated" now days... i'm old sckool
* dsmith wondes if shutting down beryl would solve his flash lag
<aaron__> intelikey: ah.. it did tell me about pcmciautils though ;) so it was  a good lead
<bartist> hi!
<bartist> i can not log in!
<intelikey> aaron__ looks like linux-restricted-modules-* my replace it   idk.
<bartist> i can log through konsole
<intelikey> aaron__ k
<wisut> hi
<bartist> but i can not log in by the regular way
<iamsam9895> Will somebody please help me install wine?
<dsmith> now thats strange when I come out of beryl into kwin, i get 16 desktops
<aaron__> dystopianray: I had to move the firmware arround in dapper to get it to work ;)
<dsmith> normally I have four
<dsmith> lol
<intelikey> iamsam9895 sudo apt-get install wine
<iamsam9895> !wine | iamsam9895
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: sudo apt-get install wine
<T3hWiz0rd> removing nvidia drivers on kubuntu scares me
<T3hWiz0rd> i've had this turn very messy before.
<dystopianray> aaron__: so you'll likely have to do the same for edgy
<iamsam9895> dystopianray, I thought about that, but my friend said it fails.
<iamsam9895> I'll give it a go.
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: get an error message
<iamsam9895> Ah
<iamsam9895> Working
<iamsam9895> Thanks.
<enotee> how do i get drivers for a  compaq firewire cardbus
<iamsam9895> Now how do I run it?
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: $ wine
<iamsam9895> Once it's installed, of course.
<iamsam9895> Thanks again.
<iamsam9895> Does it just give me a windows desktop?
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: no
<iamsam9895> Aww, I'll find out.
<aaron__> dystopianray: bah.. I submitted bug reports, others had the same problem I had too.. acx111 needed 1.x firmware instead of 2.x firmware
<dystopianray> aaron__: so you'll need to change the firmware symlink in /lib/firmware/*/acx/default/
<iamsam9895> is there a wine gui?
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: don't think so
<intelikey> methinks not
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: you can associate .exe files with wine in kde
<bartist> i can log in with konsole, but i cant log in in kde
<aaron__> dystopianray: yup :(
<dystopianray> aaron__: nothing to frown about, it's a 2 second job
<intelikey> bartist so in the "konsole" type kicker
<kouran> hey. im trying to put kubuntu on an old pc, bt the cd doesnt boot. it searches the cd but just boots into my old suse installation
<dystopianray> kouran: do other cds boot?
* intelikey suspects that bartist meant console....
<bartist> intelikey: just kicker?
<aaron__> dystopianray: the first time took me an hour, second time I forgot which version it shoudl be so 1/2 hour.. now it's about 2 minutes..
<intelikey> yes
<kouran> i havent tried..
<dystopianray> aaron__: an hour to change a symlink?
<kouran> you mean like other linux distros?
<bartist> konsole, terminal ...
<bartist> sudo kicker?
<intelikey> no
<bartist> alright
<intelikey> just kicker
<aaron__> dystopianray: to figure out which one to change
<dystopianray> kouran: like any other bootable cd
<bartist> will reboot to linux and try
<bartist> brb
<intelikey> bartist
<bartist> thanx
<bartist> ?
<iamsam9895> How do I install windows programs with wine?
<Linux_Galore> k3b 1.0 is very bright,  has to compile dvd-rw-tools though because the default version of growfs on edgy is a bit old - > http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/tools/?M=D
<iamsam9895> Like, what if the program I'm running requires install?
<Linux_Galore> had*
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: $ wine /path/to/program.exe
<kouran> let me try, one sec
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: $ wine /path/to/setup.exe
<iamsam9895> ok
<iamsam9895> Thanks so much.
<intelikey> bartist you do know that  console = vertual terminal   like old ms-dos    konsole = terminal emulator  (runs in the gui)  ?
<Linux_Galore> sorry growisofs
<intelikey> oh well.
<dsmith> ok it seems my flash lag was coming from the fact that I was using beryl...
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: I don't know if it creates kmenu shortcuts in kubuntu, but if not the apps are installed to ~/.wine/drive_c/
<dsmith> my latop video is only 64mb, perhaps that is not enough
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: if your not running nvidia 6200 or better with 128mb of ram beryle will slow shit down
<dsmith> ahhh ok...
<dsmith> Thx, that explains it
<iamsam9895> dystopianray, oh, thats cool.  My own virtual drive C
<dsmith> I have the newest drivers on a GO fx5200
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: fx5200 in reality is slower than a gf4 lol
<dsmith> lol
<miltos> my totem player can't play this file "mms://www.insomnia.gr/images/cebit2007/lg_prada_0001.wmv', any ideas how to fix it?
<dsmith> hey I have what I have
<dsmith> and it works for now
<dsmith> :P
<dystopianray> miltos: do you have the win32 codecs installed for wmv?
<dsmith> just so I understand beryl's limits
<dsmith> thx
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: with the 5200 they added the the shading stuff but they forgot to add enough grunt to make it work so a gf4 with no shading support ends up being faster
<dsmith> miltos: have you tried Kaffeine?
<miltos> dystopianray, i believe yes...
<kouran> yeah i can boot from another cd, dystopianray
<dystopianray> kouran: are you sure the kubuntu cd is for the correct architecture?
<miltos> dsmith, how do i try with Kaffeine, this is not my default player
<kouran> yep, 386. its a p4 system
<dystopianray> miltos: open kaffeine go to file->open url and paste the stream url
<dsmith> apt-get install kaffeine
<aaron__> so.. my / doesn't show up in my df and I have no idea what to do about it
<dsmith> unless its not there already
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: usually with a 5200 card I swap to the legacy drivers package but if you want beryl you cant do that you have to use the latest drivers
<miltos> dystopianray,ok
<dystopianray> Linux_Galore: why use the legacy drivers?
<dsmith> Linux_Galore: Yep
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: lagacy drivers in the 5200 give you faster fps in games
<Linux_Galore> with the*
<dsmith> I dont play games in linux, I tried it once but have issues with alsa
<kouran> dystopianray, i copied the files off a dvd (that i used for this system), to burn to a cd because the one i want to use doesnt have a dvd, could that be a problem? im positive i got all the files though
<dsmith> it was a trade off for me..
<kouran> the cd actually boots on this computer....
<dystopianray> kouran: err possibly, there is more to a bootable dvd than just the files on it
<crazyrobot> my alt+F1-F6 shell is only half a screen, can anybody tell me how to fix this?
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: is this a laptop ?
<iamsam9895> dystopianray: How do I set it to use more ram?
<dsmith> Linux_galore: yes, HP ZD7000
<dsmith> 2GB ram
<dsmith> 7200rpm HD
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: it's a registry key somewhere, google for it
<iamsam9895> Thanks
<miltos> dystopianray, "mms plug in absent"...this is the message i've got
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: video ram you mean?
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: intel audio chipset ?
<iamsam9895> Uhh.
<iamsam9895> It just says 64 megs ram
<iamsam9895> I have a video card for that
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: where?
<dsmith> Linuux_Galore: I dont know which one I have
<iamsam9895> fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_GetAvailableTextureMem (0x175c20) : stub, simulating 64MB for now, returning 64MB left
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: ok, so yeah video ram
<iamsam9895> Why doesn't it use my video card?
<dsmith> Linuux_Galore: I never bothered to investigate sound..
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: it does...
<aaron__> crazyrobot: what do you mean by 1/2?  like the shell isn't stretched to fill the screen?
<iamsam9895> I have a 256 MB Radeon
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: it's just assuming you have a 64MB card, so there is a registry key to increase that
<iamsam9895> Ok
<iamsam9895> I'm googling.
<dystopianray> iamsam9895: or ask in #winehq
<iamsam9895> Ah
<iamsam9895> Thanks
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: type lspci -v|grep -iA 8 audio
<crazyrobot> no it only shows up on half the screen so a full page of information prints the first part then the second part prints over the first part.
<bartist> intelikey
<bartist> i typed kicker in console
<kouran> is there a way i can install kubuntu, say, in suse?
<aaron__> miltos: so... you probably don't have win32codecs..  dpkg --get-selections | grep win32
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: tells you what your audio chipset is
<bartist> and the response was "can't determine display"
<aaron__> kouran: I just went through that
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: just cut and past it into a terminal
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: the command that is
<dsmith> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<aaron__> kouran: and I'm having one heck of a time...  do you have a clean partition for your ubuntu?
<kouran> sorry i didnt read, let me scroll..
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: yep, intel same as me, yep it sux
<dsmith> oh well
<kouran> no.. i said i have a suse installation on there
<dsmith> I am satisfied with what I have for now
<dystopianray> intel audio is fine
<dsmith> if I want games, I swap HP
<bartist> intelikey: I typed kicker in console, and the response was "can't determine display" ..
<dsmith> Harddrives
<aaron__> kouran: you can do a chroot and debootstrap
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: get a pc card, creative sound blaster,  works great
<kouran> what does that do?
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: and its 100% supported in Linux
<dsmith> Linuux_Galore: pc card for laptop?
<dystopianray> Linux_Galore: no it's not
<dystopianray> Linux_Galore: no EAX support for one
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: yes
<bartist> intelikey: I typed kicker in console, and the response was "can't determine display" ..
<aaron__> kouran: debootstrap extracts the basic files needed to install the rest of debian.. er ubuntu
<dsmith> Linuux_Galore: pcmcia?
<Linux_Galore> dystopianray: go read the opencreative news update there is a new driver
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: yes
<dsmith> hmmmmm
<dystopianray> Linux_Galore: oh they finally released a x-fi compatible driver?
<kouran> so i just run that from konsole in suse...?
<aaron__> kouran: you can mount your partition and run debootstrap on that.. yes... I found a wiki page when I searched for chroot
<Linux_Galore> dystopianray: I got a beta copy because I in the industry not sure when the public release is due
<Linux_Galore> Im*
<kouran> ok
<dystopianray> Linux_Galore: when did you get the beta?
<intelikey> console != konsole .... console = vertual terminal (like old ms-dos on steriods) .... konsole = terminal emulator (runs in the gui like "dos shell" in ms-windows, on steriods)   :)))
<Linux_Galore> dystopianray: hmm must be 3 weeks now
<kouran> ill boot the computer into suse and try it.
<dsmith> Linuux_Galore: so in acquiring this, would perhaps some games work?
<kouran> what should i expect to see, or what should i do having done debootstrap?
<aaron__> kouran: and ubuntu install...  it's a lot of steps.. and I had to manually set up my networking with route and ifconfig to get connected to download the rest of the stuff :(... I kinda recomend vmware if you just want to play
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: yes, sound would work allot better with games and with media
<dsmith> hmmmmmmmmm
<intelikey> bartist in the console  (where you were) type startx and see if it throws snow balls at you
<aaron__> kouran: I'm running fiesty and edgy on another machine with vmware...
<kouran> oh ok
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: intel sound chipsets are a does the job thing
<kouran> ideally i need a physical install.
<bartist> intelikey: will reboot and try
<bartist> brb
<Linux_Galore> dsmith: they suck if your into serious audio stuff
<intelikey> bartist wait
<bartist> ?
<intelikey> bartist if it says x is already running.
<aaron__> kouran: you might also be able to use .. gasp virtual PC.....  ok, well the chroot is a way then.. there is also the alternate install cd and you can just put it on a new partition
<intelikey> type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ;startx
<intelikey> bartist k ?
<bartist> ok
<dsmith> Linuux_Galore: where can I find the drivers?
<aaron__> kouran: my / still doesn't show up when I run df!?!!!
<bartist> brb
<kouran> chroot debootstrap doesnt work. i dont know what you're leading me to do. i just need to get the kubuntu cd to boot, or be able to run the installer from suse. that is all
<iamsam9895> Hmm, how can I force-quit a program?
<kouran> kill (pid)
<Skuller> Ramu        : hey.. I couldnt send a mail to Hell today... it says mail "demon" not
<Skuller> running...
<Skuller> Somu        : ur case is better.. for me, it says "ghost not reachable" and
<Skuller> bounces back!
<intelikey> iamsam9895 crtl+alt+esc
<intelikey> and click on the offending window
<iamsam9895> Ooh!
<iamsam9895> That works wonderfully.
<waylandbill> kouran: why not back up your data and use gparted or similar to reduce the suse partition size?
<kouran> why do i need to do that?
<iamsam9895> intelikey: That works so much better than windows, lol
<intelikey> :)
<waylandbill> kouran: you don't have to, but you said up a little bit that a physical install would be good. That's simply what I would've done.
<dsmith> re: windows, I have getting to the point that I can almost completely migrate away from windows both for home/work
<dsmith> ayay!
<kouran> firstly, i need to get the cd to work!
<waylandbill> kouran: can't boot it?
<kouran> no. it doesnt boot. however it boots an this machine. i was wondering if there was a way to run the installer from suse.
<dsmith> I have ben pushing ubuntu on to my peers
<dsmith> :)
<kouran> because there is an existing suse installation
<kouran> or, can i fix the boot problem? my windows cd boots fine.
<Skuller> if dapper is updated to edgy how much is to be downloaded from the internet?
<aaron__> kouran: ... you have to search for debootstrap ubuntu...  it's about 30 steps
<kouran> and that'll let me boot the cd...? :|
<aaron__> kouran: you have to download debootstrap... run the command.. no.. nevermind the debootstrap,...
<aaron__> kouran: just reboot the computer with the kubuntu cd in it
<kouran> I TRIED THAT
<zerothis> i have an amd 64-bit dual core CPU (FX-60 X2) in my notebook. could i expect any problems if I recompiled the kernal to 2.6.20.3 instead of using the 2.6.17-11-generic ? as in, programs no longer working or chrashing often?
<kouran> dont you understand? the cd does *not* boot.
<dystopianray> kouran: do any other linux cds boot?
<kouran> yes.
<waylandbill> kouran: did you do a media check by md5sum?
<dystopianray> kouran: yousaid before that you made the cd yourself, get a real kubuntu cd and try booting that
<aaron__> kouran: and maybe  go into the bios to choose .. nevermind that, I'm sorry, I was away for a second.. boot floppies!
<kouran> how do i dao that waylandbill?
<bartist> intelikey
<bartist> did type startx, here is the response
<intelikey> ?
<waylandbill> md5sum /dev/cdrom (or the device node if different)
<bartist> Error opening /dev/wecom: no such file or dir
<waylandbill> compare to the listed sum where you downloaded from
<intelikey> don't flood
<aaron__> kouran: if your computer doesn't support booting from the cd, then it has a floppy disk, the cd has instructions for using dd to make a boot floppy
<intelikey> !paste | bartist
<ubotu> bartist: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kouran> aaron. i had just said my windows cd works, and other linux cds.
<kouran> understand?
<kouran> good.
<kouran> waylandbill, ill be back in a sec.
<dystopianray> kouran: md5sum the cd
<aaron__> kouran: oh.. well then, the kubuntu cd is probably bad.. reburn it ?
<kouran> im gonna try my best to avoid expletives.
<kouran> aaron, the cd works on this pc
<waylandbill> he's going to md5sum it. no worries.
<bartist> waylandbill oz?
<aaron__> kouran: where does the cd fail?
<intelikey> bartist is that all ?
<kouran> aaron, at booting. with all due respect man, you're getting on my nerves. you're no help
<intelikey> wacom error is not an error.  that's a ubuntu feature.
<waylandbill> oz?
<dystopianray> waylandbill: he's asking if you're australian
<waylandbill> oh. :)  nope.
<dystopianray> I am australian
<kouran> im australian :D go aussie.
<kouran> dystopianray, australia for the win!
<kouran> what the hell, this md5sum is taking ages :|
<dystopianray> kouran: well it does have the read the entire cd
<waylandbill> bartist: all you need to do is comment out the wacom devices in the xorg.conf
<kouran> ah ok
<waylandbill> computing the checksum of 700mb byte by byte isn't gonna be in the order of seconds. :-)
<Linux_Galore> kouran: Im in sydney
<kouran> uhh, im given an md5 string. what do i do with it? :P
<dystopianray> kouran: paste it in here
<kouran> melbourne for me :D
<kouran> on moment
<dystopianray> adelaide for me
<kouran> one*
<kouran> have to write it lol
<Linux_Galore> kouran: aaah,  4 seasons in one hour city
<bartist> adelaide too
<aaron__> kouran: so, other boot cd's work on this computer, and this cd works fine on other computers...   I would like to know if the kubuntu logo comes up and if you can use that menu
<waylandbill> kouran: good thing it's only 32 characters long then.
<bartist> intelikey here is my error msg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10738/
<bartist> wacom was the first line
<dystopianray> kouran: if it's on a different computer just pastebin it
<Linux_Galore> kouran: Linux has a built in biut and past, just highlight the text and past by hitting the centre mouse button (its the wheel on a wheel mouse) and that pasts it
<bartist> i am not oz; i am european, but i'am staying in adelaide for 1 semester
<bartist> and i think Oz rules!
<dystopianray> bartist: uni student?
<Linux_Galore> cut*
<bartist> yes
<dystopianray> bartist: university of adelaide?
<bartist> yes
<dystopianray> me too
<bartist> that's funny!
<waylandbill> bartist: comment the devices calling for wacom in your ServerLayout section of xorg.conf.
<bartist> the world is small
<intelikey> bartist and that's all it said ?   still didn't start ?
<kouran> dystopianray, 11cda244c02b16369f75601f2808dcb
<bartist> yes, did not start
<intelikey> bartist dose kdm load ?
<bartist> kdm?
<intelikey> bartist kdm is the graphical login manager
<bartist> you mean the graph interface to enter log in name?
<intelikey> yes
<bartist> yes it loads
<bartist> i enter username and pass
<bartist> then it tries to load, but come back to kdm
<intelikey> and it loops
<intelikey> ok
<waylandbill> then it's the desktop evironment messing up, not x
<ary> oi ??
<kouran> dystopianray, you there?
<dystopianray> kouran: yes just checking what the md5 should be
<kouran> ok
<intelikey> bartist in the console do this      sudo chown -R $USER $HOME       and try startx again.
<aaron__> kouran: booting is a long process
<Linux_Galore> kouran: md5sums  for the kubuntu CD's http://mirrors.uwa.edu.au/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/edgy/MD5SUMS
<dystopianray> kouran: 1f9baed847eff89b03c754fcaea8070e  kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<intelikey> looks like maybe a permissions problem.
<N6REJ> ok folks, I've gone stupid tonight.  I can't remember how to change the windows group from "mshome" to "office" in KDE so that my windows clients can see everything properly.
<dystopianray> N6REJ: your samba workgroupo?
<Linux_Galore> kouran: if yours matches then its ok
<N6REJ> I think so... if I browse the network from my xp client is says there are two groups "MSHOME" and "OFFICE" there should only be "OFFICE"
<bartist> i ll reboot and brb
<bartist> thanx for the help guys!
<dystopianray> N6REJ: edit the workgroup line in /etc/samba/smb.conf and then restart samba
<N6REJ> dystopianray: if it makes a diff I'm using KDE in the server mode though I do have the desktop installed
<kouran> hmm
<N6REJ> k
<N6REJ> brb
<kouran> looks like ill download it again :D
<kouran> lol
<Linux_Galore> kouran: I usually check the iso file right after I download it so I know before hand that Im not going to be burning coasters
<waylandbill> kouran: sounds like a good plan. :-)
<kouran> how do you do that? md5 it before you download? the thing is, i copied the files from another disk..
<aaron__>  I've got cd's that have a  perfect md5sum that work with some cd drives, and not others, burnt cd's suck
<kouran> md5 before you burn*
<Linux_Galore> kouran: you download the file then test the iso file "before" you burn anything
<waylandbill> kouran: md5sum the iso file
<Linux_Galore> kouran: then check the md5 hash code against that link I gave you and make sure it matches
<intelikey> unburnt cd's are all blank
<kouran> thanks guys, you've been a good help
<kouran> BUT. it doesnt explain why it'll boot on this machine :|
<neonlinux> hey all, anyone had experience with feisty and smart monitoring?
<dystopianray> neonlinux: what trouble are you having?
<kouran> wait till feisty is released :D
<Linux_Galore> kouran: because maybe the first 30% of the cd is fine so all the boot stuff works
<neonlinux> in dapper i am able to use hddtemp to monitor my hdds temp status
<kouran> trues. you've been a good help. thanks :)
<neonlinux> in feisty it says smart not supported
<hyper_ch> neonlinux: feisty runs fine for me
<waylandbill> kouran: that's reverse logic. if it doesn't match the sum, that doesn't mean it  won't boot on any machine, just not on all machines
<dystopianray> neonlinux: try smartmontools
<neonlinux> ok
<intelikey> kouran possably dirty lazor ?   i have seen the same thing a time or two.   when three bootable cd boot on one box but only two of them will on the other... generall a good cleaning fixes it...
<neonlinux> actually.. ill have to wait abit... e17 is still installing
<dystopianray> neonlinux: do you have PATA drives? and in fiesty they're all /dev/sd* rather than /dev/hd* ?
<Linux_Galore> kouran: you can have bad burns and the cd will still work, just not very well
<neonlinux> its a sata drive
<neonlinux> doing sudo hddtemp /dev/sda in dapper showed the temp
<dystopianray> neonlinux: what kernel does dapper have?
<Linux_Galore> kouran: yeah, get a cotton bug and clean the small clear lens on the burner
<N6REJ> dystopianray: found it but I think I found two other problems too.  Right now it says to only use the 127 network, but all of my lan machines are behind the router on a 192 network.
<waylandbill> intelikey: it boots other cd's though. The bad cd isn't a good indicator of whether the hardware is sound though.
<neonlinux> 2,6,19 i think
<Linux_Galore> kouran: sorry cotton bug ear cleaner
<dystopianray> N6REJ: it has hosts allow 127. ?
<N6REJ> dystopianray: yes
<bartist> i have the exact same error msg as before
<neonlinux> actually.. it could be 2.6.15
<kouran> linux_galore, i think you mean bud :P
<intelikey> waylandbill did i miss something ?
<neonlinux> i think 2.6.19 was edgy
<dystopianray> 2.6.17 is edgy
<Linux_Galore> kouran: wouldn't believe how many junked burner I receive that are fixed with a cotton bud
<waylandbill> intelikey: that was the only cd that boot in his machine.
<waylandbill> didn't
<dystopianray> N6REJ: well comment that line out then
<neonlinux> dystopianray: thanks :)
<kouran> yeah they couldnt very claned after continuous use, given the nature of the device..
<bartist> i have the exact same error msg as before
<kouran> couldnt be very clean*
<N6REJ> dystopianray: would it be better to set it to 192.168.1.0/32 to open the full class C for 192?
<Linux_Galore> kouran: fine by me now I have a 8 x DVD-RW machine
<bartist> do you think it's xconf?
<dystopianray> N6REJ: if you want
<kouran> hehe same.
<N6REJ> dystopianray: k, don't know the ramifications of either way.
<Linux_Galore> kouran: thats 8 dvdroms not speed
<dystopianray> N6REJ: I think you just need to specify 'hosts allow 192.168.'
<kouran> ohhhh.. :P
<intelikey> bartist all i know to tell you is add a user and add them to the admin group and try to login as them.   you can  sudo adduser     in the console   and  sudo nano /etc/group  add the new user name to the admin group  save and exit.    then try in the kdm to login as the new user.
<N6REJ> dystopianray: ok, I gotcha
<kouran> why 8? improve their life?
<intelikey> bartist no it's not xorg.conf or kdm would crash
<Linux_Galore> kouran: add that to the P4 1.8Ghz machine I found thrown out because the on board graphics didnt works and I have a kick ass mass media library machine
<dystopianray> N6REJ: kde has a configuration dialog, but it's only accessible via kcontrol
<kouran> good idea man
<Linux_Galore> kouran: I have to backup allot of crap
<dystopianray> Linux_Galore: can you burn 8 cds simulataneously?
<bartist> is it a pb of driver?
<N6REJ> ok, I'll have to look into learning to use it more.
<Linux_Galore> dystopianray: yep
<bartist> should i reinstall nvidia?
<N6REJ> let me restart samba now.
<kouran> nvidia installations are eeeeeevil
<Linux_Galore> dystopianray: lots of ram and some extra ide cards
<waylandbill> Linux_Galore: nice. you'll burn us all kubuntu cd's now right? :-P
<intelikey> bartist now that it could be....  i don't know for sure.
<N6REJ> dystopianray: anything special I need to do so the mac can use the resources too?
<kouran> is there a way to md5sum an iso in windows? (dnt flame me)
<intelikey> adding a user wont hurt though
<N6REJ> dystopianray: its runing osX
<neonlinux> dystopianray: gtg for now... ill try smartmontools when e17 has installed.. thanks
<Linux_Galore> waylandbill: no, usually I backup a pile of video libs
<bartist> alright, i'll try
<bartist> thx for the help
<dystopianray> N6REJ: I don't believe so, but i've never owned a mac
<bartist> cee you
<N6REJ> dystopianray: great...
<DisabledDuck> is there a way to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 without a new install?
<Skuller> !upgrade | DisabledDuck
<ubotu> DisabledDuck: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Linux_Galore> hmm that reminds me cebit is on next week I should burn some kubuntu cd's
<waylandbill> Linux_Galore: with 8 dvds? goodness that's alot of video
<Linux_Galore> sorry next month
<kouran> is there a way to md5sum an iso in windows? (dnt flame me)
<haffe> Linux_Galore:  Isn't Cebit now?
<Linux_Galore> haffe: no there is a cebit in sydney next month
<waylandbill> kouran: download md5sum executable for windows
<kouran> ah
<haffe> Ah.
<Linux_Galore> haffe: cebit is all over the world
<haffe> Ok, I see.
<N6REJ> grrrrrrrrr darn wireless mouse batteries
<Skuller> Linux_Galore: its not in fiji :(
<dsmith> question: for remote ubuntu support what is the easiest for noobs to work with?
<Linux_Galore> haffe: you must be in germany
<dsmith> Krdc?
* intelikey flames kouran WINDOWS       get a rope.
<l90bpm> lol
<haffe> Linux_Galore:  Sweden to be more exact.
<Skuller> lol
<DisabledDuck> how do i change the default browser that applications open websites with?
<Linux_Galore> haffe: not that far
<dystopianray> DisabledDuck: system settings -> default applications
<Linux_Galore> haffe: 1 hour in a plane
<intelikey> DisabledDuck or update-alternatives
<DisabledDuck> Thanks
<l90bpm> If you keep your machine updated is it nessesary to to upgrade from 6.06?
<haffe> Linux_Galore:  Yeah, but I'm in the middle of the mid-terms.
<Skuller> l90bpm: no
<l90bpm> thank you
<intelikey> !lts | l90bpm
<ubotu> l90bpm: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<l90bpm> I tried asking in another room but they had bigger fish to fry
<Linux_Galore> l90bpm: not really, it depends if you want the new flashy stuff
<Skuller> they usually do
<intelikey> !dapper | l90bpm
<ubotu> l90bpm: dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<DisabledDuck> does 6.06 differ in overall speed compared to 6.10?
<dystopianray> l90bpm: it's not 'necessary' to upgrade, but you will have older software than 6.10
<Linux_Galore> haffe: last time I put a foot in a school of any kind was  8 years ago
<l90bpm> I'm a out of place gnomeling..  just figured I could ask that here
<intelikey> DisabledDuck it uses upstart rather than SysVinit so pasts the login streen a little quicker for some folks.
<intelikey> pasts posts
<dystopianray> intelikey: except that the upstart is only used in sysvinit mode with regular sysvinit scripts
<intelikey> streen screen
<haffe> Linux_Galore:  Ok.
* Linux_Galore plays with k3b 1.0, oooooh shiiiiiny
<emacla> I can only choose 640x480 and 800x600 resolution. Why can't i choose a larger one?
<Skuller> hehe
<haffe> The way my field is going, I will be happy if I ever leave school.
<DisabledDuck> intelikey: will Fiesty Fawn be any faster than 6.10?
<Skuller> it is supposed to...using a new kernel and all
<l90bpm> I want some shiny
<intelikey> only  on new hardware i suspect.
<Linux_Galore> allot of stuffing around though to get k3b 1.0 running in edgy with "no complaints" from k3b
<emacla> I has windows on the same computor, and there i can have a much larger res.
<DisabledDuck> intelikey: ah, thanks, guess i need to keep this for my old laptop then, heh
<intelikey> software grows larger but seldom if ever grows faster
<Skuller> l90bpm: u should get beryl if u like eye candy
<l90bpm> what's that?
<Skuller> !beyl | l90bpm
<Skuller> !beryl | l90bpm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beyl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> l90bpm: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Linux_Galore> Im sticking with edgy, feisty offers me nothing new (no kde 4)
<l90bpm> I've been liking these CSI linux shells I've been seeing
<DisabledDuck> really?
<intelikey> M$ used to lie about that with each new release. "fastest..."  but when installed on the same hardware it was always a little slower.   the speed increase was in hardware not in software.
<Linux_Galore> well the newest version of kde on edgy is 3.5.6, the same as on feisty, so unless you have hardware issues why update ?
<dystopianray> intelikey: it's intentionally slower to promote hardware upgrades, hardware vendors want microsoft to do this
<dystopianray> Linux_Galore: edgy is at 3.5.5
<DisabledDuck> intelikey: yeah, i know what you mean, i just meant if i installed it on my new machine if the Windows manager and such would load faster and the like
<Skuller> intelikey: thats true..the biggest example would be vista....gaming performance shows vista sux as a gaming platform currently
<Linux_Galore> dystopianray: thats the default not the newest
<dystopianray> Linux_Galore: you're talking about third party repositries?
<l90bpm> other than layout, what is different about kde and gnome?
<Linux_Galore> dystopianray: no kubuntu have a kde-latest repo for edgy
<DisabledDuck> does Kubuntu run the newest version of KDE?
<intelikey> DisabledDuck no
<l90bpm> I bet you guys get sick of that question.. nm
<intelikey> !worksforme | DisabledDuck
<ubotu> DisabledDuck: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Linux_Galore> DisabledDuck: add   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main   to your package manager
<intelikey> note the last sentance
<Linux_Galore> DisabledDuck: it will update you to kde 3.5.6
<DisabledDuck> intelikey: so are you saying that the newest version of KDE is not as stable as the version in edgy?
<l90bpm> I'll take your advice ubotu..  I'm too much of a n00b to bring on problems
<waylandbill> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<l90bpm> hate to upgrade and then have incompatibilities
<Linux_Galore> DisabledDuck: actually I found it more stable because 3.5.6 is a bug fix release not a feature release
<emacla> How can i choose a higher resolution that 800x600?
<DisabledDuck> Linux_Galore: thanks
<l90bpm> lol..
<intelikey> DisabledDuck i'm saying that the reason that ubuntu does NOT try nor intend to always have the latest "anything" is because of stability.   the "latest tested" in the upstream source (debian sid) is what ubuntu shoots for.
<DisabledDuck> intelikey: ah, alright, i see what your saying
<Linux_Galore> looks like herd will have KDE 4 by the looks
<ScarFreewill> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<l90bpm> berl will run on gnome right?
<intelikey> i wonder where bartist is...
<intelikey> must have either worked or he gave up.
<l90bpm> the reason I'm here by the way is I haven't decided if I'm a gnome or kde kinda guy
<Athame> Why not have both?
<l90bpm> can you?
<Linux_Galore> l90bpm: to be honest Im a kde/xfce  guy
<intelikey> l90bpm so install xubuntu  :)
<Athame> Sure
<Athame> I have both Gnome and KDE
<blekos> hi, is there somewhere i could fid the sources.list for feisty in order to replace my old sources.list which i have messed up?
<Linux_Galore> l90bpm: xfce is very addictive on old machines (even more so on new machines)
<l90bpm> I have it.. just thought it was light weight.. was gonna use it on an older machine
<Athame> blekos sourceomatic.com
<intelikey> no reason for all the indicision... if you can't choose between A. and B. just use C.
<intelikey> :)
<l90bpm> xubuntu that is
<ScarFreewill> l90bpm: most people I know find kde easier to use aka more user friendly ... gnome uses less resources...
<crackhead_25> question: how do i install the drivers for creative sound blaster audigy 7.1?
<blekos> thnx
<l90bpm> I see
<Athame> np
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: it should autoload snd_emu10k1
<intelikey> !audigy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<l90bpm> and xubuntu is the best of both worlds?
<Linux_Galore> l90bpm: you can install xfce easily if you have installed ubuntu/kubuntu with one command,  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> l90bpm: xubuntu is really nice :)
<intelikey> l90bpm no not really.    in linux it's hard to say anything has a "best"
<hyper_ch> l90bpm: that's what I use
<l90bpm> but what's different other than the lil mouse?
<Linux_Galore> I always find it amusing. gnome is removing features to make it simple,  xfce is super simple but they are adding features
<l90bpm> cute by the way
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: how do i know if it's been autoloaded?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: lsmod | grep ^snd
<hyper_ch> l90bpm: a lot of desktop environment features are not there as they are not really necessary
<intelikey> l90bpm it's all kinda subjective and controversial...   none of it is much good.  just use the console. that's where linux shines like a light in a dark world.
<Linux_Galore> l90bpm: is very very fast
<dystopianray> l90bpm: use twm
<N6REJ> dystopianray: any idea why the printer driver recommends footmatic over cups?
<intelikey> dystopianray or blackbox
<l90bpm> and it won't alter the stuff I already have?
<Linux_Galore> l90bpm: have a look around  www.xfce-look.org
<dystopianray> N6REJ: no idea
<hyper_ch> Linux_Galore: very fast on old machines... but on high-end machines you don't really notice a difference between xfce and gnome and kde... just the amount of ressources being used differs
<l90bpm> program-wise
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: it doesn't appear to have loaded
<N6REJ> dystopianray: I thought cups was not the defacto recommended methodology?
<hyper_ch> ui, new kernel :)
<dystopianray> N6REJ: I have no idea when it comes to printers
<N6REJ> dystopianray: ditto here
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: modprobe snd-emu10k1
<Linux_Galore> hyper_ch: I disagree, on my core2 xfce loads from the login to the desktop so fast that i can help but not laugh
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: will i have to manually load the driver for it everytime i boot up fresh?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: no, manually load it now and if it works add it to /etc/modules
* intelikey uses blackbox for his gui (when he uses a gui) and runs kde/gnome apps in it.   hehhe  morphadyte penguin...
<hyper_ch> Linux_Galore: I don't note any noticable speed increase
<l90bpm> lmao
<hyper_ch> intelikey: I also run almost only kde appz :)
<DisabledDuck> when will fiesty be releases?
<dystopianray> DisabledDuck: april 19
<Linux_Galore> hyper_ch: I can see kde and gnome loading ie it takes about 12 seconds, xfce loads for me under 2
<hyper_ch> DisabledDuck: depends on what kind of release you are looking for :)
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: how do i "add to /etc/modules"? can i do that for other modules, too, like the wireless lan module i had to use for my usb wireless card?
<l90bpm> so thats it.. and then I can run both..  so why doesn't everybody just do that?
<l90bpm> universal seems like the way to go
<crackhead_25> that would be such a help, if so.. i hate having to manually go through the whole modprobe, iwconfig, dhclient, blah blah blah
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: use your favourite text editor to edit the file
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: I would use vim
<hyper_ch> l90bpm: what you mean you can run both?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: needs to be edited as root or using sudo though
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: how do i test to see if the driver works with the card and the speakers?
<l90bpm> kde apps and gnome apps
<intelikey> hyper_ch although i do use gentoo some (not the distro)
<l90bpm> sorry, I am a bit confusing
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp (turn your volume down!)
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: i dont understand what you typed there.. cat.. ?
<l90bpm> my brain is in alpha phase, sorry..  bare with me if you can
<intelikey> l90bpm you can run kde/gnome/xfce4/whatever apps in any desktop env.
<hyper_ch> l90bpm: problem is that Gnome and Xfce use GTK... KDE does not... so if you want to run KDE appz in gnome/xfce it will load more libraries... and vice versa... it is, from a resource point of view, better to run gtk apps in gnome/xfce and kde appz in kde
<l90bpm> really?
<intelikey> yes
<l90bpm> had no idea
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: just type in a terminal "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" and press enter, make sure your speaker volume is turned down
<l90bpm> I've been avoiding kde apps due to ignorance
<l90bpm> wonderful
* intelikey wonders if some ircop changed his nick to habitual lier or something ???
<dystopianray> l90bpm: kde has some of the best apps, k3b, amarok, for example
<Linux_Galore> hyper_ch: not always, gnome often over loads libs were kde doesnt with some gtk apps
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: will it matter that i had other drivers originally running a different sound card still in the machine? do i have to stop those drivers or anything?
<hyper_ch> l90bpm: there are many beautiful kde appz out there... kontact, konqueror, konversation, kopete, ktorrent
<hyper_ch> amarok
<blekos> i did sudo aptitude dist-upgrade instead of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade what is the differnece?
<hyper_ch> Linux_Galore: you can find an exception to every rule
* intelikey doesn't care for amarok.... just uses vlc, which amaroc users hate...
<l90bpm> ktorrent sounds nice, is there forced encryption?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: hrrm remove both drivers and modprobe the emu10k1 ones
<N6REJ> dystopianray: the printers not showing as shared in windows even though it is in ubuntu.  I've never had this much trouble before.
<dystopianray> N6REJ: I've never used a printer before
<Linux_Galore> hyper_ch: wish I kept a link to the tests,  it showed things like firefox uses less ram in kde than in gnome with the extra libs loading
<hyper_ch> blekos: aptitude normally updates/installs the recommended packages als... apt-get doesn't
<N6REJ> dystopianray: oh
<dystopianray> N6REJ: I really have no idea when it comes to printers on linux
<N6REJ> dystopianray: normally its very simple
<blekos> and what apt-get does then? what else does installs? can i do apt-get after uptitude?
<N6REJ> something tells me I've got to restart sharing or possible the network in *nix
<hyper_ch> gotta reboot :)
<intelikey> Linux_Galore i just loaded kde and checked ram then loaded gnome and checked ram    gnome 53m   kde 44m    :)
<dystopianray> blekos: look at the man page if you want to find out about a command
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: now load firefox on both
<N6REJ> dystopianray: ok, the problem lies within sharing permissions... I can't even browse the network from windows
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: how do i know which drivers are the old ones?
* intelikey doesn't have ff
<intelikey> don't like it
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: gnome bloats more than kde
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: what card is the old one?
<Skuller> yea i know....konqi fan
<dystopianray> gnome is lame
<dystopianray> and more resource intensive than kde
<crackhead_25> it was whatever was on the mb by default.. nvidia something maybe?
<Skuller> yea jus waitin fer KDE4 i am too
<Linux_Galore> you would thing firefox in kde would suck considering its based on gtk, nope it uses less ram in kde
<Linux_Galore> think*
<Linux_Galore> go figure
<Skuller> !aolbanics | Skuller
<dystopianray> kde uses less ram than gnome in general
<intelikey> but gnome does seems just a little faster starting an app like gedit compared to kedit in kde   i don't know that i have ever reversed the test kedit in gnome and gedit in kde ....
<l90bpm> firefox is pretty important to me just due to the add ons
<l90bpm> I have a few I'm quite fond of
<N6REJ> dystopianray: something in samba is still wrong.
<dystopianray> N6REJ: I'm no samba expert
<N6REJ> k
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: try kate
<pollyo> Hello
<l90bpm> don't know what I would do w/o them
<intelikey> but blackbox loads them just fine for me.
<dystopianray> intelikey: or kwrite
<pollyo> Any idea how I kill a program in kubuntu?
<N6REJ> dystopianray: shouldn't there be a samba cp icon or is that covered in "sharing"?
<l90bpm> hello pollyo
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: I blink and kate is open
<dystopianray> N6REJ: there is in kcontrol
<N6REJ> kcontrol?
<intelikey> compared to what though ?   you are talking appels and bananas there...
<dystopianray> N6REJ: the regular kde settings tool, alt+f2 and run kcontrol
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: for me gedit is fast in gnome but kate in kde is faster
<N6REJ> k
<dystopianray> N6REJ: system settings is just some crap kubuntu specific thing
<intelikey> a kde app in gnome and in kde i would expect it to load fasted in the env it's made for.
<pollyo> I'm running superkaramba on my kubuntu and the weather widget (or whatever they call it) is dead and I do not know how to kill it.
<N6REJ> dystopianray: k
<intelikey> kate is not that fast for me.
<l90bpm> I'm still a little confused about xubuntu..  I hear the differences between kde and gnome..  but I'm missing the point entirely on x
<N6REJ> dystopianray: thanks this looks much better
<l90bpm> it's ok though
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: is for me, have you stripped you binaries ?
<Linux_Galore> your*
<dystopianray> pollyo: press ctrl+esc
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> but you forget what hardware i'm on.
<pollyo> dystopianray: Ahhh... Cool.
<intelikey> ## CPU: AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor @ 351 Mhz  ##  Mem usage: 42.6/249.2 MB (17%)
<intelikey> don't expect it to be a blink of the eye to load 14m into ram and run it.....
<crackhead_25> question: how do i determine which drivers are sound drivers i don't need but are running? i installed a new sound card, an audigy, and i loaded the audigy emu10.. drivers, but i can't hear any sound, even though teh speakers are plugged in. i'm thinking it's becauxe the old sound card drivers are still running?
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: ok take the growisofs binary, before I strip it its 92582Bytes  after its 81828
<intelikey> ok and how are you striping it ?
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: pick a binary (thats not a script) and type   sudo strip -s /usr/bin/whatever   make sure you back it up just in case
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: run the binary before and after stripping
<intelikey> k i'll look into that.
<intelikey> thanks for the heads up on that
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: basically it removes all the rubbish from the compile
<dsmith>  did adpet get changed?
<dsmith> *adept
<intelikey> yeah i was just looking at the man page
<dsmith> for some reason I have kpackage and synaptic now
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: find out what sound hardware you have
<dsmith> duh nm I found it
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: I'm surprised many distro still supply unstripped binaries because it increases disk space and bandwidth for updates
<dsmith> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<intelikey> heh being a script hog anyway.    for Q in `find / -type f` ;do file $Q | grep -ie binary && strip $Q ;done       hehhe
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: only rule is dont strip libs lol
<intelikey> kids don't try that at home     ;)
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: stick with /bin   directories
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: i have nvidia/ hda-intel .... and CA0106/AudigySE
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: remove the hda-intal module
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: probably snd_hda_intel or similar
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: I find it gives the machines a slight edge, bit like the difference between a sharp knife and wow I can shave with that
<intelikey> if you can't shave with it it's not sharp.
<stdin> time to test that in a vm, then maybe on my real system
<dystopianray> intelikey: not if it's serrated or acid coated
* intelikey spoke his openion on knives...
<Linux_Galore> you can also get chemical sharpened edges
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: what's snd_hda_codec?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: something else, not the main driver
<Linux_Galore> bbl
* Linux_Galore is away: Gone away for now.
<crackhead_25> i tried to modprobe -r snd_hda_intel, and it said fatal: module in use
<pollyo> Any idea if they have a FreeNX server/client for Windows as well?  I looked at FreeVNC and they have a client/server for windows as well.
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: find out what is using it
<crackhead_25> how?
<intelikey> lsmod
<stdin> pollyo: the client for windoes is from www.nomachine.com
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: close anything that is accessing a sound device, like arts
<crackhead_25> i dont think im running anything accessing a sound device
<intelikey> arts ?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: is arts running?
<intelikey> esd ?
<crackhead_25> what's arts?
<crackhead_25> how do i check?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: ps aux | grep artsd
<intelikey> ps aux
<stdin> or, pidof artsd
<intelikey> pgrep even
<crackhead_25> a few things came up.. looks like it.. ?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: killall artsd
<crackhead_25> pidof artsd says 4936..
<crackhead_25> what is arts??
<crackhead_25> still fatal: module in use
<intelikey> i think i made the install non-default  shoot!    removing java* took ubuntu-desktop with it.
<hyper_ch> hmmm, the latest dist-upgrade just rendered my wifi card useless... hmmm
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: grep lsmod for that driver module's name and see if any other modules are using it
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: what wifi card?
* intelikey runs updare
<intelikey> ok 1
<intelikey> ok 2
<pollyo> stdin: Thanks.
<l90bpm> (When you get a sec) is this really all that is different? between 6.06 and 6.10?
<intelikey> hmmm all up todate
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: linksys wmp54g --> was running fine in dapper / edgy / feisty (until now)
<l90bpm> http://slibuntu.wordpress.com/2006/10/01/edgy-eft-the-improvements/
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: what chipset?
<crackhead_25> ok.. did it.. pastebin: http://www.pastebin.ca/398524
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: broadcom I think... it's recognized as ra0
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: sounds like ralink
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: what does lspci say it is?
<hyper_ch> the strange thing is in the network settings I have a new entry "wmmaster0"
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: sudo killall artsd, and try again
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: you're right:   00:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: sounds like it has been put in master mode
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: I tried both... ra0 and wmmaster0 --> neither worked
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: do you know what driver module it uses? it may be defaulting to master mode now for some reason
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: I don't even know what a driver module is :)
<hyper_ch> hmmm, how can I ping through a specific network device?
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: that depends on how your routes are setup
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: lsmod | grep ^rt
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: I just look at iwconfig
<stdin> hyper_ch: ping -I device address (-I is uppercase i)
<intelikey> Linux_Galore_   tty24 [root#~]  ls -l /bin/bash ; strip -s /bin/bash ; ls -l /bin/bash
<intelikey> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 664084 Apr 21  2006 /bin/bash
<intelikey> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 664084 Mar 17 03:12 /bin/bash
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:/etc/modprobe.d$ lsmod | grep ^rt
<hyper_ch> rt2500pci              26240  0
<hyper_ch> rt2x00lib              11904  1 rt2500pci
<stdin> intelikey: was already stripped?
<intelikey> i guess so
<intelikey> i didn't do it.
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: run modinfo rt2500pci and see if it has any options that talk about the default mode like master/monitor/whatever
<stdin> $ /bin/bash: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<hyper_ch> dystopianray:
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:/etc/modprobe.d$ ping -i ra0 10.0.0.1
<hyper_ch> ping: bad timing interval.
<intelikey> see the date
<hyper_ch> oh.... capital I :)
<hyper_ch> sorry
<stdin> hyper_ch: uppercase :)
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: ra0 exists?
<intelikey> who else in here thinks bash is bloated ?
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: http://phpfi.com/216409
<intelikey> i mean things like "more" and "echo" built into bash, to me that's rediculess...
<dsmith> question: if an installed program once installd, shows up in lost & Found, could I just move it to somewhere else? Last time I did that the link disappeared
<waylandbill> intelikey: back to /bin/sh for you!
<stdin> intelikey: use dsah
<intelikey> bash is not supposed to be busybox...
<dystopianray> intelikey: and ra0 doesn't work?
<dystopianray> umm woops that was meant for hyper_ch
<waylandbill> intelikey: let's all use edlin. vim is too rich. ;)
<intelikey> stdin but dash doesn't support some of the scripting functionality.
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: nope
<hyper_ch> it's does not associate with the access point anymore
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: that driver was recently upgraded?
<hyper_ch> you see the output of iwconfig
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: yes, just before I did an upgrade and dist-upgrade
<hyper_ch> new kernel was installed
<stdin> intelikey: then don't use bashisms, dash is POSIX compatible
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: might want to file a bug or something if an update killed your wifi
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: can't say for sure if it was the kernel update or other updates... there were a few the last 2 days and I didn't reboot until now
<intelikey> waylandbill there is a differance   you know that.   you have /bin/echo  but it's never used cause bash also has echo built in.  you have /usr/bin/printf but bash uses it's builtin printf you ..... the list is long.
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: you should always upgrade after kernerl or driver updates
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: upgrade = reboot
<intelikey> stdin yeah i know.
<waylandbill> intelikey: yeah I know
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: oh... :(
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: well, I'm not sure if there was a driver update before... but I did reboot after kernel update
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: have to make sure the box can still boot and all hardware is functional, which in this case it is not
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: when you reboot next, select the last kernel that you know works
<intelikey> do "help" and look at the list of built-ins
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: howto? It does not show in grub
<intelikey> i mean /bin/pwd and bash built-in pwd  come on....
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: hrrm, I don't know, try filing a bug report or maybe ask in #ubuntu as well or check the forums
<Lynoure> Anyone in Feisty, willing to verify a Basket bug for me?
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: I guess I'll do a new install of feisty and try it again :)
<dystopianray> does fiesty use upstart properly or is it still used in sysvinit mode?
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: looking at the dpkg log... what would I need to search for? rt2 ?
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: probably
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: well, nothing found with regard to that
<blekos> i dont get it, any now and then i get messages for available updates from the synaptic manager. Does this refers to installed packages?
<dystopianray> blekos: yes, security updates and what not
<blekos> and what will happen eventually if you keep updating everything? You constanlty loosing space
<dystopianray> blekos: run apt-get autoclean to remove redundant deb files
<blekos> i do it, and i use also deborhan
<dystopianray> well unless you have an incredibly small hard drive whatever space it's using is not going to be a problem
<blekos> well i have ginen the / partion 14gb, and now i have 9.9 (i'll have less in awhile cause i am upgrading to feisty fawn)
<miltos> how do i make vlc my default media player?
<blekos> i must admit i have installed a couple of other progs as well
<blekos> are the old files of an ubuntu version removed after upgrade?
<dystopianray> blekos: yes, the updates replace old packages, they are not in addition to them
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: I think I'll reinstall feisty and see how it behaves then... just a question whether the configs in /etc will remain if I chose not to format the root partition?
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: probably not
<blekos> i c, thhnx, well finally, i would like to ask if there is a gui app that can help me with keepin a FULL backup of my system so i want to re-partion my disk to be able to fully recover
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: ok :) btw, what is the correct way to get the right kernel for an amd processor? I tried sudo apt-get install linux-k7 but grub didn't offer anything although it downloaded something
<waylandbill> !info keep
<ubotu> keep: backup system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 189 kB, installed size 836 kB
<Jucato> !generic | hyper_ch
<ubotu> hyper_ch: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: just use the default
<intelikey> i thought i'v just list the bash built-ins that are not needed on this system... or the files that are not needed because bash has them already builtin.
<intelikey>  /bin/dir /bin/echo /bin/false /bin/kill /bin/more /bin/pwd /bin/true /usr/bin/ar /usr/bin/expr /usr/bin/last /usr/bin/lp /usr/bin/pr /usr/bin/printf /usr/bin/see /usr/bin/test /usr/bin/time
<intelikey>  /usr/bin/lp /usr/bin/pr  <<< may not be bash builtin
<intelikey> pr is   lp isn't
<hyper_ch> Jucato: thx for that link... I thought really using an processor optimized kernel improves speed
<waylandbill> intelikey: build your own bash without them. :)
<miltos> how do i make vlc my default media player?
<intelikey> i may
<kgx> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<aaron_> There has got to be a kde mouse control panel somewhere..
<intelikey> i kinda expected some of those to be scripts... every one is  ELF 32-bit LSB executable
<waylandbill> aaron_: kcontrol, peripherals
<miltos> how do i make vlc my default media player?
<aaron_> waylandbill: ... huh.. I went to system settings and searched for mouse...  I guess now I see it under keyboard and mouse ?!!
<aaron_> waylandbill: kinda hidden! (kcontrol is better though)
<blekos> is it easy to use a rootkit (for protection)
<blekos> ?
<aaron_> waylandbill: ah.. it's just a grey icon! so when the others greyed out it wasn't highlighted...  I don't know how to submit this bug...
<dystopianray> blekos: you want to rootkit yourself?
<dystopianray> blekos: make a rootkit that fights off other rootkits?
<blekos> no,no
<blekos> i was told at somepoint that in order to be more secure i need a)firewall -of course- and b) anti-root software
<blekos> *anti-rootkit
<Cantthinkofname> so, how do i find out which version of kde i have?
<dystopianray> Cantthinkofname: in any kde app go to Help -> About KDE
<Cantthinkofname> cool
<Cantthinkofname> so how do you upgrade?
<Cantthinkofname> is there a good site that walks you through it that you know of?
<dystopianray> Cantthinkofname: what do you want to upgrade from and to?
<intelikey> miltos  you still here ?
<Cantthinkofname> 3.5.3 to the latest
<dystopianray> Cantthinkofname: the very latest? kde 3.5.6?
<Cantthinkofname> i thought kde 4.0 was the latest?
<cpk1> no
<dystopianray> Cantthinkofname: experimental developer builds
<blekos> kde 4 is about to come!!
<miltos> intelikey,of course
<Cantthinkofname> oh ok
<intelikey> miltos i don't know if there is a system wide way but you can set the file assoceation in knoqueror configure konqeror  file associations   but that's konq only, i think
<cpk1> kde4 wont be out for a while yet
<Cantthinkofname> well, how do i upgrade to 3.5.6
<dystopianray> Cantthinkofname: are you running dapper? You'll have to use edgy or fiesty for hte latest kde
<miltos> intelikey,thanks
<intelikey> np
<Cantthinkofname> how do i go from dapper to one of those?
<stamen> hi
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Cantthinkofname> groovy
<stamen> who can tell me a good ebedded clock for movie player
<stamen> I want when I watch movies to see what is the time
<dystopianray> Cantthinkofname: 6.10 gets you kde 3.5.5, you'll need to add an additional repositry for 3.5.6
<soon> I need some help with my LAN - can anyone suggest a good channel?
<stamen> and it must stay lets say on the right or left upper corner
<dsmith> anyone use Fiesty yet?
<stamen> did anybody use somthing like this
<stamen> dsmith: me, no
<stamen> dsmith: it's still in development
<dsmith> i know...
<dsmith> i am reading a review on it...
<stamen> dsmith: as I understand they are going to make more userfriendly
<dystopianray> dsmith: i tried it, had a number of crashes, but was otherwise pretty good
<stamen> dsmith: so they will work on the X
<dsmith> hmmmm they said wireless works nice
<dsmith> same with beryl
<dsmith> I am sure X will need work
<stamen> dsmith: but the thrue is that the X now is userfriendly, and I wonder what more can they do?
<stamen> :)
<stamen> dsmith: with beryl is just perfect
<dsmith> *shrug*
<dystopianray> stamen: X isn't user friendly
<dsmith> I am nothing but satisfied with ubuntu
<stamen> dsmith: win. vista can't catch unix/linux effects
<stamen> dystopianray: I mean KDE, GNOME
<dsmith> i have yet to even look at vista
<dsmith> I amy never even bother
<dsmith> *may
<stamen> dsmith: :)
<dsmith> I'm not paying ~2-400 to look at it
<stamen> hehe
<ScarFreewill> anyone knows swing or uses it?
<dystopianray> ScarFreewill: java's swing?
<dsmith> !swing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> yeah
<dystopianray> I have used it
<ScarFreewill> i don't know how to make my app not close...
<stamen> dsmith: what is this
<dsmith> stamne: what??
<dsmith> stamne: ubotu?? channel bot
<dsmith> stamen: ubotu?? channel bot
<stamen> ?
<Geak> can you please tell me whats the difference betwean edubuntu and ubuntu?
<stamen> swing is the channel bot?
<ScarFreewill> http://scar.zapto.org/randomstuff/Capp.java if some will look at my app
<stamen> as I see they have changed the web site of ubuntu
<dsmith> Geak: EDU is educational in purpose
<dsmith> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<dsmith> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<intelikey> complete ?
<dsmith> intelikey: what?
<intelikey> <ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete ...
<dsmith> oh
<intelikey> missing ly  ?
<dsmith> ahhh
<intelikey> or was the intent to say that other linux based os's aren't <ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete ?
<dsmith> who compose that write-up?
<e1mer> hi, what version of kde comes with feisty?
<Jucato> e1mer: kde 3.5.6
<dsmith> I was about to say its not 4
<e1mer> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> intelikey: it doesn't say that it's the only complete Linux-based operating system
<intelikey> dsmith i have no incline
<dystopianray> anyone know if it's possible to setup X to output on both the vga and tv-out outputs at the same time on i810 hardware?
<intelikey> Jucato it's like the "linux for human beings" thing....    it implies that others aren't...
<dsmith> if any of you are setting up ubuntu for new ppl and need a cheap printer, dell has the 720s. The are selling on eBay for <15.00 USD
<dsmith> lexmark offers a Unix CUPS driver
<intelikey> you don't specify and clearify unless there are others to diferintiate from.    but i pick out things like that from habit.
<crackhead_25> question: where can i get cool new screensavers?
<intelikey> kdelook.org ?
<heinkel_111> its http://www.kde-look.org
<Jucato> intelikey: you better take is up w/ Seveas in #ubuntu-ops. I'm not going to change what the bot says
<intelikey> not asking you to....
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: when i did sudo killall artsd, it said no process killed??
<intelikey> just wondered if it was a typo Jucato
<Jucato> crackhead_25: Ctrl+Esc
<Jucato> like I said, take it up with Seveas
<kraut> moin
<crackhead_25> jucato: why ctrl+esc?
<Jucato> crackhead_25: Processes table (you will see what's running and can kill it from there)
<Jucato> artsd isn't usually run by root
* Jucato goes out
<crackhead_25> question: why can't i kill snd_hda_intel but keep getting "fatal: modul.. in use"?
<dystopianray> crabstic: becuase something is using your sound
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: sorry that was for you
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: run ps aux | grep artsd
<crackhead_25> there's one line 1000
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: hmmm, the old kernel is still there :)
<dystopianray> hybrid: so your wireless works again?
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: checking now :)
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: there's one line .. 1000.. with grep artsd
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: yes it works with the old kernel
<hyper_ch> so it's the new one that's a problem
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: well something must be accessing the sound device
<crackhead_25> how am i supposed to stop it?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: you have to find out what it is
<crackhead_25> how?
<dystopianray> hrrm i'm not sure
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: I have another question now... in the network manager I not only have static or dhcp anymore but now I also have Local Zeroconf network (IPv4 LL) --> do you know waht that is?
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: it's for zerconf, something about automaticlaly finding network resources on your lan
<dystopianray> zeroconf
<dystopianray> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: ok... then I won't need that and stick with my static :)
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: i think it operates in addition to your static
<dystopianray> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: have you ever filed a bug at launchpad?
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: hrrm I don't think so
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: I just don't know what exactely to include :)
<dsmith> why would nod32 offer av protection if it is not really needed?
<dystopianray> just say your wireless is not working, and what kernel/driver version broke it, you'll be asked for more info if thye need it
<dsmith> isn't linux safe?
<dystopianray> dsmith: it's for scanning windows shares and email destined for windows machines
<dsmith> hmmmmmmmm, ahhh ok
<hyper_ch> dsmith: av for linux is aimed at win people using email or accessing shared network drives
<dsmith> so it would be server based
<dsmith> or thru samba shares
<dsmith> ok, thx
<hyper_ch> dsmith: in email when you operate an email server so you may want to scan attachments et al. for viruses so that the win users won't be bothered with it
<dsmith> we out source email with a hosted company for now
<dystopianray> dsmith: you could also use it to scan windows partitions from linux
<dsmith> I am thinking about setting up a samba server like we use to have long ago with Suse
<dystopianray> dsmith: you anticipate virus infected files getting into this share?
<dsmith> so far I suppose we have been lucky
<intelikey> i installed clamav and tried to update the database and found that root is not allowed to run clamav  hehhe safty i guess ?
<dsmith> i use NOD32 across the LAN
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: the bug seems to have been reported already:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/92742
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: ok cool, add your info to the bug
<dsmith> well gn time 4 bed
<amarshall> I have some binaries stored in /usr/local/foldername/bin/
<amarshall> is there any way to get them to run from comand line
<dystopianray> amarshall: you need to update PATH
<amarshall> where?
<intelikey> export PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/foldername/bin"
<amarshall> thanks
<dystopianray> amarshall: i think you can put that in ~/.bash_profile
<intelikey> in any of the runtime configs.
<intelikey> or from the cli if you like safty
<amarshall> exelent worked brilliantly thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: my first bug report (well, it's only an addition...)
<dystopianray> cool
<alrex021> I am new to kubuntu and I wish to gain internet acess via WiFi...I have a Toshiba Qosmio G30 with builtin wifi device....it doesnt seem to b picked up by the os...Whats the process for detecting the WiFi device in Kubuntu?
<dystopianray> alrex021: what is the wifi chipset?
<MetaMorfoziS> i have two network cards, and i want to my laptop that sometimes plugged to the second get automatically an ip adress and network sharing
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<intelikey> !wifi | alrex021
<ubotu> alrex021: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alrex021> ubotu: thanks for the ref link.
<intelikey> !thanks | alrex021
<ubotu> alrex021: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dystopianray> alrex021: what is the wireless chipset?
<alrex021> dystopianray: I need to find out quick what the chipset is, at this moment no idea
<dystopianray> alrex021: lspci | grep -i network
<alrex021> ok, let me try quick
<dystopianray> alrex021: run that with sudo
<intelikey> or   lshw | less
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i share internet on my second network card?
<MetaMorfoziS> it isn't in ifconfig.
<dystopianray> it's not an ifconfig thing
<MetaMorfoziS> it's something like eth1
<MetaMorfoziS> but only eth0 in ifconfig.
<dystopianray> ifconfig -a
<MetaMorfoziS> oh, cool eht2
<MetaMorfoziS> ant what is sit0?
<dystopianray> MetaMorfoziS: ipv6 related, don't need to worry about it
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<MetaMorfoziS> so i want to share internet on eth2, and something auto ip adress managing with dhcp
<MetaMorfoziS> is there a howto? or this is trivial and i'm beginner?:)
<dystopianray> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<dystopianray> that might help
<MetaMorfoziS> uh
<MetaMorfoziS> ok, thx
<dystopianray> MetaMorfoziS: you can use dnsmasq for dns and dhcp
<MetaMorfoziS> thank you
<MetaMorfoziS> i think i have wrong type of cable
<MetaMorfoziS> i never know what i need, patch or cross
<MetaMorfoziS> but actually, i have the wrong one:)
<dystopianray> you'll need crossover if you're connected straight to another machine
<dystopianray> if you have gigabit on both sides then it doesn't matter what the cable type is
<MetaMorfoziS> because the old method as i setted up the network won't work (ifconfig device ipadrr)
<MetaMorfoziS> :/
<MetaMorfoziS> only one side has gigabit
<MetaMorfoziS> the other is an old laptop:/
<dystopianray> then you'll need crossover
<twager> Anyone know if the md5sum that k3b generates needs to be checked against the md5sum file ?
<MetaMorfoziS> thanx dystopianray, for today, the project will skipped...
<dystopianray> MetaMorfoziS: just get a cheap switch
<alrex021> dystopianray: Ok seems I have a Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<MetaMorfoziS> ok
<dystopianray> alrex021: ok, that requires a proprietry binary module that I doubt is shipped with kubuntu
<alrex021> dystopianray: I did a bit of digging on google and seems I found some relevent hits
<alrex021> dystopianray: http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Linux_New_Intel_PRO_Wireless_3945ABG_Driver
<dystopianray> alrex021: that's just some stupid digg article, it's not relevant
<alrex021> hmm ok :)
<dystopianray> alrex021: try modprobe ipw3945
<dystopianray> err with sudo
<alrex021> ok will do
<intelikey> dystopianray is gigabit 'well' supported in linux ?   (i'm network illiterate)
<dystopianray> intelikey: well I don't know what you mean by 'well', many gigabit nics are supported
<alrex021> hmm very strange...says Error: could not find...Wireless is switched on...and tested it in windows
<intelikey> i mean if i ran out an got a new one is there any chance the i wouldn't be able to get it jukin' in linux ?
<aaron_> intelikey: what mobo do you have?.. I haven't had a nic not work, except for network booting
<dystopianray> alrex021: are you running edgy?
<thomax_> does anyone over here knows any good data encryption software?
<aaron_> der...
<thomax_> !encrypt
<dystopianray> thomax_: gnupg?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alrex021> Unfortinetly not I'm running 6.06
<intelikey> aaron_ ok that's answer enough.
<thomax_> dystopianray: I'll check it out
<intelikey> aaron_ it's an old ami
<alrex021> dystopianray: should I upgreade to edgy?
<dystopianray> intelikey: most adapters should work fine, intel are probably the best chipsets
<dystopianray> alrex021: ah yes, definetly
<alrex021> dystopianray: ok,\let me sort that I first....then I'll try the modprobe again
<ruphy> hello, any adept dev around?
<dystopianray> alrex021: shouldn't need ot modprobe anything with edgy, should 'just work', dapper does not include the ipw3945 driver
<intelikey> alrex021 yes upgrade at once.... ah if you don't mind doing it again in a month...
<alrex021> hehehe yup
<dystopianray> alrex021: try booting the edgy livecd and it should detect your wifi nic
<alrex021> 7.04
<alrex021> cool
<frojnd> offtopic q: how is written: voulantire
<alrex021> did edgy add the full support for wifi?
<dystopianray> alrex021: no it just happens to support your particular nic
<alrex021> 6.06 take it doesnt have good support
<alrex021> a, ok
<alrex021> dystopianray: thx for you help
<dystopianray> alrex021: it's possible to get it working on dapper, if you compile the driver yoruself or find some third party deb, but with edgy it will j
<dystopianray> it will 'just work'
<intelikey> alrex021 6.06 is the LTS  what do you mean "<alrex021> a, ok
<intelikey> <alrex021> 6.06 take it doesnt have good support" ^
<ruphy> well, ping me if you find one. thanks =)
<dystopianray> is anyone running fiesty? does it's libxine have the native wmv decoding? (without the win32 codecs)
<alrex021> intelikey: out-of-box installation for my wireless device where is 6.10 does
<stdin> dystopianray: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<dystopianray> i'm not looking for support, just a general question about it
<stdin> dystopianray: and probably not
<stdin> dystopianray: support and questions then :)
<Jucato> dystopianray: no  it still doesn't.
<intelikey> alrex021 and for someone elses device 6.10 wont have and 7.04 will   it's not about "good support" it's about the rat race...
<dystopianray> Jucato: it doesn't?? but it has libxine 1.1.4
<Jucato> and #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions (support or whatnot)
<alrex021> intelikey: sorry, I worded that rongly
<Jucato> dystopianray: yes. but ever since you needed to install w32codecs separately from libxine
<dystopianray> Jucato: what?
<dystopianray> Jucato: I'm talking about the native wmv decoding in ffmpeg, not the win32 codecs
<SlimG> How can I give one user the ability to run "kdesu kvpnc" without having to enter a password?
<dystopianray> SlimG: if kdesu looks at /etc/sudoers then you can use that, edit it with visudo
<stdin> SlimG: add them to the admin group and the sudo group. done
<SlimG> dystopianray: how do I know if kdesu actually looks at /etc/sudoers
<stdin> SlimG: but that's will all commands, so you give them root effectively
<intelikey> SlimG don't do it. but.    visudo    adding this line "username-here  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD : ALL"
<Jucato> dystopianray: libxine1-ffmpeg: Libxine provides the complete infrastructure for a video/media player. It supports MPEG 1/2 and some AVI and Quicktime videos out of the box, so you can use it to play DVDs, (S)VCDs and most video files out there. It supports network streams, subtitles and even MP3 or Ogg files. It's extensible to your heart's content via plugins for audio and video output, input media, demuxers (stream types), audio/video and subtitle
<Jucato> codecs.
<intelikey> stdin he said 'no password'   ^
<dystopianray> Jucato: those descriptions are always outdated and largely useless
<stdin> intelikey: adding to the "sudo" group lets you do it without a password
<Jucato> dystopianray: I'm on feisty. but anyway, you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> ???  </blinks>
<intelikey> i'll go read man pages
<dystopianray> stdin: that'd be horrible for security, and that rule is not mentioned in /etc/sudoers at all
<SlimG> intelikey: your solution grant's the user to run kdesu on other apps than kvpnc, is it possible to restrict it down to only allow kvpnc ?
<stdin> dystopianray: I know, I haven't seen it documented either, probably for that reason ;)
<dystopianray> SlimG: man sudoers
<stdin> SlimG: read 'man sudoers' in konsole, or man:/sudoers in konqueror
<intelikey> SlimG yes specify the command in place of the last "ALL"
<juan_> buenos dias
<dystopianray> where can I globally set EDITOR, I wnat vim instead of nano
<SlimG> intelikey: thanks, now I can run the command with sudo, but not kdesu
<stdin> dystopianray: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all, has anybody working RalinkRT61 wireless card?
<MetaBookfoziS> i get errors during "make all"
<SlimG> Seems like kdesu doesn't read /etc/sudoers
<MetaBookfoziS> please check this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10749/ have anybody idea, what does it means and how can is solve this?
<stdin> SlimG: ask the guys in #kubuntu-devel, they should know if it read it or not
<SlimG> stdin: thanks, will do
<dystopianray> stdin: thanks, where can I find out about everything that can be configured through update-alternatives?
<stdin> MetaBookfoziS: the module rt61 is already in the kernel
<MetaBookfoziS> that is the problem?
<MetaBookfoziS> yes thats possible true
<MetaBookfoziS> but the howto wont says, i must unload that, that is in later steps...
<MetaBookfoziS> but ok i try
<intelikey> SlimG removing  ~/.sudo_as_admin_successful   might make it reread it    i'm not sure.
<stdin> dystopianray: look in /etc/alternatives/
<dystopianray> stdin: thanks
<me-> does anyone know how to execute "/sbin/modprobe -a nvidia" before kdm starts?
<intelikey> stdin do you happen to know why being in sudo group would have that affect ?    i'm not seeing anything that should cause that to ignore authentication ?
<MetaBookfoziS> stdin > no, i haven't got laoded rt61 module
<neonlinux> hey all, having problems seeing hdd temp.. i have smartmon tools and hddtemp installed.. using feisty. i can see it under dapper. any ideas?
<MetaBookfoziS> it isn't in lsmod
<me-> sry "/sbin/modprobe -r nvidia" i mean
<dystopianray> me-: X will modprobe nvidia for you if you use that driver
<intelikey> -r ^
<me-> dystopianray: but it doesnt by me...
<stdin> intelikey: nope, I just know that when a user (or group the user is in) is in /etc/sudoers and they are in the sudo group, then a password isn't asked for
<intelikey> that makes root jr. worse than i thought...
<dystopianray> me-: so X doesn't work? what does /var/log/X.0.log say?
<intelikey> and i thought...
* intelikey adds      ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD : ALL     to his sudoers file...
<dystopianray> intelikey: that's really stupid
<dystopianray> me-: did you install nvidia-glx ?
<intelikey> dystopianray not on a nosuid system  heh.
<me-> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10752/
<me-> dystopianray: nope ive installed the original form the nvidia website
<dystopianray> me-: hrrm are you sure you installed it correctly?
<dystopianray> how can I replace that kmplayer browser plugin with kaffeine?
<me-> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10754/
<me-> dystopianray: and yes i am... all worked perfectly
<dystopianray> me-: it works?
<me-> dystopianray: yes but after every restart i got only the console.. and i have to reinstall the driver
<dystopianray> me-: add it to /etc/modules
<bentob0x> hi, I'm a Linux n00b, I'd like to have an icon on my desktop that when I click on it, it does a sudo mount of a smb network drive (using a credential files like in fstab) and gives me a message on success or failure.  How do I do that?
<yacoob> Is there any way to automate launching ssh- and pgp- agents on login?
<stdin> yacoob: add the commands to ~/.bashrc
<neonlinux> hey all, having problems seeing hdd temp.. i have smartmon tools and hddtemp installed.. using feisty. i can see it under dapper. any ideas?
<dystopianray> neonlinux: does smartmontools work?
<stdin> neonlinux: feisty support/questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<yacoob> stdin, not good solution. This will launch only when I launch up a shell, and of course the prompts will be in term. I'm thinking about kde solution :)
<yacoob> (I have console solution that works :)
<dystopianray> yacoob: ~/.kde/Autostart
<neonlinux> stdin: sry dystopianray: dont know what you mean by work.. it starts as far a i can tell
<dystopianray> neonlinux: sudo smartctl -A /dev/blah
<yacoob> dystopianray, that's a good idea, but I'd need graphical versions of those utilities to collect the keyphrases... :)
<stdin> yacoob: what do you think kde runs in, you have to load a shell as you user, or put a script in ~/.kde/autostart
<yacoob> stdin, look at the output of pstree. There's no shell untill you launch some terminal.
<yacoob> (Well - there is, at the very begining, but it gets execed)
<dystopianray> how can I use kaffeine instead of kmplayer for web browser video? kmplayer is crap
<neonlinux> dystopianray: the command just tells me where the home page is :(
<dystopianray> neonlinux: it should say more than that
<dystopianray> neonlinux: at least an error message
<dystopianray> neonlinux: you did change /dev/blah to your actual device didn't you?
<magicmike_> Hello. Problem getting cd roms to show and work. Using Dapper Fstab pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10755/ Thanks for the help.
<neonlinux> dystopianray: yeah.. it printed all the details in dapper.. yep.. shanged it to /dev/sda (its a sata hdd)..
<neonlinux> *changed
<matteo> someone canhelp me about a problem with my printer?
<dystopianray> neonlinux: what ata controller do you have?
<neonlinux> umm. yeah... the one in the laptop.. dry.. how do i find out?
<neonlinux> sry
<dystopianray> neonlinux: lspci
<stdin> magicmike_: any reason you have hdc and hdd mounting to /media/cdrom0 ?
<magicmike_> Not really. Probably because I don't understand what I'm doing. LOL
<yacoob> oh, btw. The flashplugin in mozilla fails to give any audio while amarok is playing. How to solve this problem? :)
<neonlinux> dystopianray: intel 82801gbm/ghm
<stdin> magicmike_: that's probably why it's not working
<kgx> i've set up samba through kde control panel and windows can see it and comes up with the login prompt, but i can't login :( i can this in my samba error log: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<magicmike_> Okay, I'll kill the hdc and hdd and see what comes up. Thanks.
<dystopianray> neonlinux: ich6?
<kgx> oops, this error:
<kgx> [2007/03/18 00:29:57, 0]  lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(765)
<kgx>   Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)
<kgx> anyone know what could be wrong?
<neonlinux> dystopianray: ich7
<dystopianray> neonlinux: hrrm, i'm not sure, I have ich6 hardware on my laptop and it works fine
<stdin> yacoob: try having, FIREFOX_DSP set to artsdsp in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<stdin> magicmike_: just make /media/cdrom1 and change one of the lines to it
<dystopianray> neonlinux: are you using the ahci driver with it?
<neonlinux> dystopianray: yeah.... i dont understand it... dapper worked fine... i missed out on edgy cause of a few quirks.. :(
<neonlinux> dystopianray: just the one that feisty installs and uses
<magicmike_> stdin:Will do. I'll let you know.
<magicmike_> Thanks.
<dystopianray> neonlinux: try filing a bug, it must be a kernel regression
<neonlinux> dystopianray: ok
<neonlinux> dystopianray: thanks :)
<dystopianray> neonlinux: if possible try another livecd with a kernel version that is the same as fiesty or inbetween fesity and edgy and see if you can duplicate the issue
<neonlinux> dystopianray: ok... should have thought of that i guess.. although i wasnt sure if it was a kernel thing or program.. or just me
<dystopianray> neonlinux: well I imagine it's a kernel thing
<dystopianray> neonlinux: hddtempt and smartctl aren't working
<yacoob> stdin, that worked, thanks.
<yacoob> Another thing is there's a lag between video and audio :|
<yacoob> but I think that's the problem with the plugin itself :|
<dystopianray> excellent, I worked out how to get kde to prefer kaffeine over kmplayer
<neonlinux> dystopianray: almost konsidering going back to dapper for a bit
<dystopianray> neonlinux: file a bug report first
<neonlinux> dystopianray: ok.. registering now
<dystopianray> neonlinux: or see if anyone else has ich7 hardware and can duplicate your problem
<neonlinux> ill search the bug reports first
<neonlinux> if no one else has had the rob ill file one
<neonlinux> lol, now if i could only get xgl+beryl workin on my ati gfx card lol joking... (dnt worry.. im not going to ask any more problems tonight)
<weatherman> hi, does kubuntu feisty have new artwork already?
<stdin> weatherman: yes, some. and best place to ask is #kubuntu-devel
<flake> does ubuntu support WPA as in wireless security?
<emacla> What's the default root password in kubuntu?
<stdin> !sudo | emacla
<ubotu> emacla: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stdin> flake: yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu
<flake> ty
<pollyo> emacka: I do not recall it having a default root password.
<emacla> How do i do the "line" sign.
<emacla> The one looking like I
<pollyo> emacka: I think I had to do "sudo passwd"  to create a password.
<stdin> emacla: depends on your keyboard, but on mine it's shift+\
<stdin> pollyo: why did you need to?
<emacla> Ok, thanks. Works now.
<pollyo> stdin: Why did I need to what?
<stdin> pollyo: to make a root pass?
<pollyo> stdin: Is there a time when you wouldn't want one?
<stdin> pollyo: why would you need to enable root, sudo dose everything root can
<dystopianray> pollyo: sudo su to get a root shell
<pollyo> stdin: When you use sudo does it ask for a password?
<stdin> dystopianray: sudo -i too
<yacoob> for cases of troubleshooting, like booting your system in single user mode
<stdin> pollyo: and?
<dystopianray> pollyo: it asks for your user password
<yacoob> (but you can always do init=/bin/sh :)
<stdin> pollyo: only for the 1st command
<stdin> pollyo: and you can use, sudo -i, to get a root shell, only need to put a password in once
<pollyo> stdin: I see.
<pollyo> stdin: I didn't realize that.
<pollyo> stdin: I'm just learning,
<pollyo> stdin: So I didn't have to setup a password for root?
<pollyo> stdin: sudo would have just asked to verify my User password?
<stdin> pollyo: yeah
<pollyo> stdin: Ok.
<dystopianray> pollyo: it tells you whenever you open a terminal until you use sudo for the first time
<baconvanhood> could anybody tell me how to set a profile in konqueror to be the standard profile?
<pollyo> dystopianray: I'll have to pay more attention. <Grin>
<pollyo> I'm getting things worked out on this machine.  I hope to install the full release of feisty on my main computer soon enough.
<dystopianray> pollyo: you only have a partial release now?
<pollyo> I just wonder if I'll be able to get it to install on my Dell E510 with an ATI card.
<dystopianray> pollyo: why wouldn't you be able to?
<pollyo> dystopianray: Is it out officially?
<dystopianray> pollyo: oh you mean yo'ure waiting for the feisty final
<pollyo> dystopianray: I can not find window or something like that.  I have a few boot options someone suggested I try.
<pollyo> dystopianray: Yes.. Before I install it on the other machine.
<dystopianray> you'll need a more specific error message to get any help
<pollyo> dystopianray: Ok
<unclemike> ? there is many different distro's out there...what was the 1st distro made
<pollyo> ubclemike: Linux?
<yacoob> SLS i think.
<unclemike> pollyo, yes
<yacoob> unclemike, if you want details, google for linux timeline, there was a nice graph of distributions
<unclemike> ok
<kgx> does anyone know how i can share a ntfs partition via samba? \
<dhaval> hmm, is there some way i can shift from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<dystopianray> kgx: configure samba to share a directory which that the nfs partition is mounted on
<dystopianray> dhaval: I think it's something like sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dhaval> dystopianray: thanks!
<dystopianray> dhaval: but that doesn't remove the kubuntu programs
<dhaval> i don't want to lose them.. for some reason, installing gnome did not help much :(
<dhaval> rather gdm
<pollyo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_distribution
<pollyo> That discussess some early distros.
<spooky_d> hello....
<spooky_d> help needed... Just installed kubuntu edgy
<dhaval> dystopianray: seems to work! thanks for it
<spooky_d> and I have some problem
<spooky_d> s
<kgx> dystopianray: i tried that but i cant seem to connect. windows says its inaccessible (although it can see it)
<kgx> i get this error in the logs:
<kgx> [2007/03/18 01:04:17, 0]  smbd/service.c:set_current_service(49)
<kgx>   chdir (/mnt/windows-k/) failed
<pollyo> kgx: On the same machine?
<spooky_d> it seems that the console (in text mode) is not well sized
<spooky_d> the last 4 lines are missing
<kgx> yeah the ntfs is on my  linux machine
<kgx>  chdir (/mnt/windows-k/) failed
<spooky_d> also, I installed the nvidia-glx
<spooky_d> ran nvidia-xconfig
<pollyo> kgx: I did "kdesu konqueror media:/"
<spooky_d> but it seems that the kernel module is not loaded.
<pollyo> kgx: In a shell and was able to get to my ntfs
<blackflag> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<blackflag> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<pollyo> BBL
* Linux_Galore_ is back.
<acemo> if i have alot of ports blocked and cannot use passive mode for my ftp, wich ftp client should i use?
<dystopianray> acemo: why cna't you use passive mode?
<acemo> because the only open ports here are 21(ftp), 22(ssh) and 80(http)
<dystopianray> acemo: you don't need any open ports for passive ftp
<acemo> getting this message in the log of kftpgrabber
<acemo> [13:23:54]  *** Establishing data connection with 86.87.235.204:8852...
<Sayers> Should I upgrade to Feisty?
<dystopianray> Sayers: do you have any specific need to?
<Sayers> Does it have any neat features?
<acemo> nope
<Sayers> Then nope
<KrAmMeR> its just better driver support right?
<Lynoure> Sayers: What's your motivation for wanting to?
<Sayers> That it doesnt take to terribly long and might as well
<Lynoure> Sayers: I like it but unless you want to run non-released distro and know what it means, I'd recmommend against it
<rob_> anyone know how ot get back the menubar in kopete? i hidden it and cant get it to show again...
<Sayers> Lynoure: So it's still in testing I assume.
<acemo> Sayers: yes its still in testing
<spooky> what repository do I have to enable to have msttcorefonts?
<spooky> I have 6.10 Edgy
<|toketin|> hi
<|toketin|> sorry but now when i start
<dystopianray> spooky: probably multiverse
<|toketin|> kubuntu
<spooky> I have enabled all the repositories except for the local cdrom storage
<|toketin|> it gives me this error: fsck.ext3 unable to resolve UUID=...
<|toketin|> how can i resolve?
<dystopianray> spooky_d: did you run apt-get update?
<rob_> do you have the extra repositories in your list?
<spooky_d> sudo aptitude update
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<rob_> lo
<Sayers> due to licensing and legal restrictions <- on page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs , does that mean it's illegal, or they just dont want to risk it?
<spooky_d> rob_: I don't know
<spooky_d> it's the default installation
<spooky_d> how do I check?
<BluesKaj> Sayers, ...both
<mdtyke> Hey.. silly question, but how can I get it so that I automatically (or with one click) can log in as an admin for Konqueror
<rob_> read the unofficial ubuntu edgy eft starter guide
<mdtyke> It's just rather annoying having to go to the terminal to be able to paste files to places I want to
<Sayers> BlueKaj : How Illegal ?
<spooky_d> thanks! :) I was looking for a suitable guide
<rob_> open a console and do sudo konqueor then it should run knoqueor in root mode
<rob_> spooky u wanna link?
<BluesKaj> Copyright laws , the RIAA etc etc
<dystopianray> Sayers: the sort of illegal where nobody cares, but is too risky for a large organisation to do
<spooky_d> googled it, found it
<rob_> kool
<mdtyke> I know that rob.. but I dont want to have to open konsole
<acemo> Sayers: it is illegal in some countrys, not in all
<mdtyke> Im fed up of opening it to sudo everything.. can I not just somehow have in the right click>paste as root, that asks me for my pass
<Sayers> acemo:  Pretty much like everything :)
<rob_> tyke, not much else you can do mate, its like a safety thing in kubuntu
<mdtyke> well I can do it on text files > edit as root
<mdtyke> Surely its possible
<emacla> Can anyone tell me wich programming/scripting language i should choose if i wants it to be: not so common (like C++, python, ruby) & easy to use and learn.
<dystopianray> mdtyke: make a shortcut that runs 'kdesu konqueror'
<mdtyke> How do I do that
<mdtyke> ohm, nevermind
<rob_> ema, i use c++, im doin games rogramming, its great when you get used to it
<mdtyke> That would help.. but can I not somehow edit the right clicks
<mdtyke> that allow me to Paste as Root
<spooky_d> I come from a rpm ground - what's the equivalent of rpm -ql ? (listing the contents of a package?)
<dystopianray> spooky_d: dpkg -c blah.deb
<acemo> emacla: at my school, we first learn Java and then learn C++ because Java is more easy to learn and knowing Java makes it more easy to learn C++
<rob_> lol depends who you ask ema
<spooky_d> thanks :P I was looking for a deb executable :P
<dystopianray> emacla: learn haskell
<rob_> everyone likes their own language
<acemo> rob_: dutch is my language and i hate it :(
<rob_> but like ace said java is a bit like C++, and both are object orientated
<emacla> Ok, but can i use Java to make "desktop apps"?
<Sayers> I like java over most languages
<Sayers> Yes
<dystopianray> emacla: of course, haven't you seen azureus?
<emacla> Oh, really?
<rob_> yeah
<Sayers> Java can do everything C++ can do minus the very techie stuff like directly controling some hard ware
<rob_> does kubuntu have a java dev ide?
<Sayers> emacia : www.wurmonline.com
<dystopianray> rob_: it should have eclipse
<emacla> Shit, i honestly thought that you only could use Java for webstuff.
<spooky_d> rob_: probably eclipse?
<rob_> yeah it has eclipse
<dystopianray> emacla: azureus is an example of a java desktop app
<mdtyke> rob_, I wish it had one like Textpad
<rob_> i only tried the IDE's with c++
<acemo> ide's are so bloatead :(
<mdtyke> I've been trying for AGES to get KDevelop to work like Geany (a Gnome textpad) works
<Kubuntero> hi
<mdtyke> but it just wont work
<rob_> visual studio is god of all
<Sayers> acemo: if you have the computer it's worth it
<acemo> i like Kate, just too bad theres no plugin for java, like the c++ plugin for kate
<emacla> Any tips about wich editor i should test?
<dystopianray> emacla: vim
<mdtyke> Yea.. I dont know why there isn't a java plugin... its irritating
<emacla> Vim, ok. Is eclipse good?
<acemo> Sayers: its not the computer that cant handle it, i just dont like it myself
<rob_> tbh i like kate and c++
<mdtyke> Eclipse is bloated
<Sayers> I like it
<acemo> rob_ i like kate and c++ too, but at school i wont "learn" c++ till next year, so im stuck with java for now
<dystopianray> I'm learning scheme at uni
<Sayers> java is great, just not the stuff they teach
<Sayers> Teach yourself it, it goes by a lot faster
<rob_> tbh i think C# will take over
<acemo> Sayers: i know.. im just at school to get a diploma ^_^
<dystopianray> when I learnt java, half the class failed the first semester, they'd only gotten up to for loops
<Sayers> Wow lmao
<Sayers> Dumbasses
<shadowhywind> Hay all, still having issues with my nvidia drivers, i found out of i connect a external monitor everything works right, but if it just my laptop alone, everything breaks.. any ideas?
<acemo> dystopianray: thats nice, bit like oure first Java test
<Sayers> while ( you < me ) { blah }
<emacla> So i can make my Javacode into an executable file?
<gabo> hello al all
<rob_> yes with a compiler ema
<Sayers> emacla:  it has its own format , Java Web Start is an example
<dystopianray> emacla: gcj can pump out native executables, otherwise you just use a shell script that calls java to start your app
<gabo> can anybody tell how to intall k3b under kubuntu  i tried, but there seems to be dependencies problems
<dystopianray> gabo: it comes by default
<rob_> the nice thing about java is it can also be an applet, or a phone app etc.
<Sayers> emacla: look into www.wurmonline.com its a game in java that has terraformable land and many features other games have not done
<emacla> Okay, this might sound odd, nut how do i install an .bin file?
<gabo> upps sorry
<gabo> thanks
<mdtyke> right click on it, and tick 'executable'
<mdtyke> then you can just run it, or ./filename in terminal
<dystopianray> emacla: what is it? you probalby just need to chmod +x it and run it
<emacla> Ok, thx
<emacla> It's the Java runtime thing
<dystopianray> emacla: why don't you just install java through apt-get ?
<Sayers> Wow man, you really make stuff harder. There is this wiki where pretty much everything is
<acemo> dystopianray: whats the diffrence with making a native executable vs using trough the virtual machine?
<Sayers> always google or wiki stuff and it saves a lot of time
<dystopianray> acemo: the native executable is not portable
<emacla> Okay, might be easier and better tht way.
<dystopianray> emacla: apt-get install sun-java5-sdk
<Sayers> Acemo : Its .1 times slower on a VM , but in theroy java can be faster
<dystopianray> emacla: or get java6 from edgy-backports
<Sayers> or use the add/remove programs
<rob_> anyone in here develop for linux?
<Lynoure> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sayers> Like linux its self or programs for it?
<rob_> lol true
<rob_> programs for it
<Sayers> I am working on it
<Sayers> Making a very cool game fori t
<rob_> i want to make a openGL app that runs in linux
<rob_> what do you use?
<Sayers> Java
<rob_> ah
<Sayers> Java with Java3d
<rob_> im a C++ boy
<Sayers> I'd learn java if I were you , now adays its pretty much as powerful unless your making an OS or somthing weird
<davido> hi, could someone tell me what hibernate is?
<Sayers> Read the description...
<dystopianray> davido: suspend to disk
<rob_> i can write colsole stuff, but window type things elude me
<emacla> How should i download eclipse?
<Sayers> Yeah, rob_ you must be new to programming
<davido> really? it is soo fast, it boots like in  2 seconds or so? is that possible nowadays?
<emacla> I can't find it in either Synaptic or adept manager.
<Sayers> emacla: you have to enable somthing, try using the wiki
<rob_> no, not new, i did java but i didnt like it, and c++ is the standard for games
<davido> I though it was so fast it would be supend to ram or so
<dystopianray> emacla: it's in universe
<Sayers> rob_:  its the standard because of javas old rep, I believe java can make great games
<dystopianray> davido: well you might have a machine with funky acpi where hibernate is suspend to ram
<Sayers> rob_ : you too should check out www.wurmonline.com
<JakubS_> Sayers: i tried
<rob_> yeah i think java is really powerful, but i prefer c++, its what we use in uni, and its what il be using in the industry
<Sayers> JakubS_: What was the problem
<JakubS_> it eats 512MB ram immediately and leaves machine to swap like crazy
<davido> dystopianray: ok thanks for the info
<JakubS_> now i have 1GB ram
<mdtyke> Here.. can anyone help me with Linux and my CPU
<JakubS_> and it still gives me mayb 3fps
<emacla> If i download it from it's website, how do i install it? Just using tar the-eclipse-tar.gz-file-thing /any-dir or is there any special dir it has to be innn?
<mdtyke> Its always running at 100% frequency when on battery, so it drains like you wouldn't believe
<Sayers> jakubs_: did you set your settings
<JakubS_> memory usage or graphics?
<dystopianray> emacla: it's in universe!
<Sayers> the graphics
<Sayers> Set render distance to lowest and that will add like 20 fps
<emacla> And what's that supposed to mean......?
<dystopianray> emacla: it's available in the ubuntu universe repositry
<stdin> !repo | emacla
<ubotu> emacla: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<JakubS_> hm, the graphics is not really so great
<Sayers> o really...
<emacla> Oh, thanks!
<rob_> anyone runnin fiesty yet?
<JakubS_> i need to try it again so i won't talk shit because i already forgotten something :-)
<Thonolan> hello i use edgy and testing beryl my problem is i cant build the cube
<JakubS_> rob_: me
<rob_> and do you recommend it?
<JakubS_> i don't have any problems with it
<rob_> cool
<rob_> think il try it now
<rob_> bbl
<omeil> umm how do i change my res in kubuntu?
<Thonolan> i see different desktops but not as cube
<omeil> things are so small my eyes are burning
<dystopianray> omeil: xrandr, krandrtray, system settings -> monitor and display
<dystopianray> omeil: it probably didn't auto detect your monitor properly and you need to add some modes to your xorg.conf
<dystopianray> omeil: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dystopianray> omeil: run that and select the resolutions you want
<omeil> xrandr, krandtray?
<dystopianray> omeil: for changing your resolution
<BluesKaj> dystopianray, it doesn't work with all resolutions with ATI cards and crt monitors....dunno about LCDs
<dystopianray> BluesKaj: what doesn't?
<finn> hallo
<finn> how do i come to kubuntu.de
<omeil> krandrtray worked thanks :)
<dystopianray> omeil: krandrtray is one of those apps that kubuntu devs have stupidly left out of the kmenu
<BluesKaj> resetting the resolution in X
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<payam> #inehq
<payam> #winehq
<BluesKaj> payam, type /join #winehq
<payam> i did
<BluesKaj> in the server
<payam> How can i update my fucking Wine?
<stdin> !language | payam
<ubotu> payam: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Lynoure> payam: no idea. Maybe buy viagra.
<payam> ok :(
<dystopianray> payam: you can get wine 0.9.30 from edgy-backports
<payam> i know
<payam> but i wana update that
<dystopianray> payam: there is probalby a third party repositry somewhere with newer wine debs
<stdin> all on the help page
<tdn> I get this error: [17442246.192000]  [fglrx:drm_vm_close]  *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!!
<stdin> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tdn> What can be wrong?
<spooky_d> I followed the notes on how to install the NVIDIA modules.
<spooky_d> but it isn't working
<haffe> !Cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<spooky_d> nothing installs the kernel module.
<dystopianray> spooky_d: it comes by default, you just need to installl nvidia-glx and change xorg.conf
* spooky_d will be back.
<BluesKaj> fglrx is an ATI driver
<omeil> dystopianray: whats that txt file called that you can modify so it boots up the programs u list iin there?
<archangel> what is a good audio editor?
<dystopianray> omeil: err.. /etc/rc.local ?
<omeil> might be :)
<dystopianray> archangel: audacity maybe
<stdin> archangel: audacity springs to mind
<omeil> yea audacity is the best :) even for M$ systems
<Mariux5> any reason why edubuntu doesn't use kde?
<Mariux5> kde has got most of the edu apps anyways, and also kiosk mode
<dystopianray> Mariux5: little kids don't like kde
<Mariux5> administrators don't like little kids f...ing around with all kinds of desktop settings
<Mariux5> i've locked down kde so that you can't change anything
<dystopianray> Mariux5: the kids will probably outsmart you
<Mariux5> i assure you they do not
<Mariux5> have you even tried kiosk?
<dystopianray> those pesky buggers are smart!
<spooky_d> it worked
<Kubuntero>  :-[
<spooky_d> thanks!
<Mariux5> you can remove all redundant menu options. you can completely lock down kicker
<dystopianray> you turn away for a second, next thing you know the machine runs amigados!
<Mariux5> :)
<payam> can I run CAD on Wine?
<dystopianray> which cad program?
<LjL> payam, winehq has a database of applications that work and ones that don't
<LjL> besides, didn't autocad have a linux version, or is it just my imagination?
<yacoob> LjL, it doesn't
<dystopianray> payam: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=86
<KDL974> SAlut tt le monde !
<payam> ok. lets see
<LjL> ok, my imagination then. still, i think there are some commercial CAD programs that do work on Linux
<LjL> the free ones, well...
<KDL974> #kubuntu-fr
<dystopianray> payam: looks like the newer version don't work, they need .NET
<payam> .net?
<dystopianray> payam: yeah the .NET framework
<payam> How can i install it then?
<dystopianray> payam: I don't think .NET works in wine
<payam> :(
<payam> i need that
<payam> i must learn it. i hav examen next week
<payam> test
<payam> :(
<LjL> http://www.varicad.com/
<dystopianray> get windows
<LjL> this is a commercial CAD that's available for Linux
<payam> but on pictures. you can see that Cad has been seccesfully installed
<payam> http://appdb.winehq.org/screenshots.php?iAppId=86&iVersionId=
<bbeck_> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew how to play mp3s in Juk?  I have three output optins aRTs, gstreamer, and aKode.  They play fine in Amarok, but that's too slow on my box, and uses Xine.  Thanks.
<davido> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dystopianray> payam: they are the old versions that don't need .NET
<dystopianray> payam: if you only need autocad 2000, then that should work
<payam> CAD 2007 is not old
<payam> you can see CAD2007 installed there
<dystopianray> no you can see a cad2007 splash screen and the first page of the installer
<payam> so?
<dystopianray> so....unless your exam focuses on the first couple of pages of the autocad2007 installer, then you're out of luck
<payam> i gana install CAD 2005
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok since everyone in #ubuntu completely ignores to even acknowledge me I am hoping I can find someone in here that could help me with fstab
<payam> does it workd?=
<payam> :(
<dystopianray> payam: try it and then you can tell me
<dystopianray> payam: run windows in qemu or vmware and use autocad in it
<payam> how?
<payam> Im a bigginer
<dystopianray> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<pollyo> Hello
<dystopianray> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<pollyo> I was looking at ksambaplugin and it appears that it will not work because of kdenetwork-filesharing.
<dystopianray> pollyo: what is ksambaplugin? the samba configuration thing?
<pollyo> KSambaPlugin is a KDE 3 plugin for configuring a SAMBA server.
<pollyo> I'm thinking my filesharing isn't setup correctly anyway.
<pollyo> When I go into Sharing from the system settings and hit admin mode it doesn't show anything in the window.
<KrAmMeR> whats the difference between AIGLX and XGL?
<dystopianray> KrAmMeR: aiglx allows accelerated indirect rendering, and xgl requires a second X server
<dystopianray> KrAmMeR: aiglx is always preferred, unless you have crap (ati) hardware
<KrAmMeR> haha damit...i have an ati radeon x700
<KrAmMeR> i wanted to try beryl
<dystopianray> beryl shoudl work with xgl
<KrAmMeR> will it be crappy though?
<dystopianray> no
<KrAmMeR> ok..i know if it crashes it falls back to kde's window manager
<amayera> hi
<dystopianray> KrAmMeR: i think you're best off just downloading a livecd that has beryl and xgl
<amayera> is anybody else here experiencing problems with the latest LaTeX version from feisty?
<pollyo> amayera: Someone suggested that I go to ubuntu-1 for feisty help.
<Sayers> Is there a super secure program that can store all my passwords
<pollyo> amayera: You might want to give them a try.
<amayera> thx
<KrAmMeR> kubuntu comes preinstalled with beryl?
<pollyo> Sayers: Doesn KDE wallet do something like that?
<LjL> KrAmMeR: no
<Sayers> pollyo : not sure I dont like KDE
<LjL> #ubuntu+1 that is
<pollyo> Sayers: Are you using kubuntu?
<Sayers> yes but I am running Gnome
<pollyo> Sayers: Isn't Ubuntu Gnome based?
<Sayers> yes...
<pollyo> Sayers: So you got Kubuntu and switched it to Gnome rather then just getting Ubuntu?
<LjL> not so absurd, lots of people do that
<LjL> well, most probably do the *opposite* thing, but still
<pollyo> LjL: Why is that?  I'm new...
<dystopianray> doesn't gnome have a secure keychain thing?
<LjL> pollyo, because if you have an Ubuntu CD, but want KDE, you'll probably just use the Ubuntu CD you have, and vice versa
<Jonty> how do I get an update manager running in the background?
<pollyo> LjL: Good point.
<LjL> even if you burned the CD yourself, often people don't know *in advance* which desktop they'll like best
<LjL> Jonty, don't know how you *get* it running, but it does run by default
<pollyo> I was attempting to install a package "ksambaplugin" and got the following error: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/kcmsambaconf.png', which is also in package kdenetwork-filesharing
<Jonty> LjL: Not for me (anymore?)
<pollyo> Is it made because the png file is used in both packages or because the file is locked somehow?
<rolando> hola
<rolando> what package am i supposed to install to get the man for fork?
<dystopianray> rolando: probably glibc-doc or something
<lerot> salut tout le monde
<rolando> thanx, but that doesnt seem to do it
<LjL> Jonty: i can't find where it's started... the program is adept_notifier anyway, and the package is adept-notifier, make sure it's installed, and maybe apt-get --reinstall install it just to make sure
<LjL> !fr | lerot
<ubotu> lerot: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LjL> Jonty: ah, right, it's started periodically by cron as instructed in the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/15adept-periodic-update
<LjL> make sure you do have that file
<LjL> err, not cron, but anyway
<fdoving> rolando: you mean 'manpages-dev' ?
<LjL> oh nevermind
<rolando> fdoving: ill try that one
<rolando> yeah, thanx i was trying with man-pages but nothing came
<rolando> muchas gracias
<frojnd> hello guys
<fdoving> LjL: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/15adept-periodic-update doesn't start the adept_notifier program. it just updates the packages with apt-get as per /etc/cron.daily/apt
<frojnd> how can I kill al the sound devices
<frojnd> and than restart it
<frojnd> or tun it
<frojnd> couse my computer freezes when I swith speakers with hadphones..
<frojnd> oh it freezes with skype
<frojnd> when I wanna call someone
<Ind[y] > Hello. How can I write a kernel image file, to my USB, sector-by-sector (to be able to boot from USB)?
<LjL> Ind[y] , the Linux kernel alone is totally unable to boot
<LjL> you need a bootloader, such as GRUB or Syslinux or something, on the USB thingie
<Sayers> Are there any email readers that also have a built in calender besides kontact
<Ind[y] > I don't talk about the Linux kernel.
<LjL> Ind[y] : well you said "kernel image", we're in a linux channel, so what the heck are you talking about?
<Ind[y] > I talk about a usb image (not necessary "Linux" kernel)
<LjL> usb image?
<LjL> look, a "kernel image" is a kernel. kernels, generally (whether they're Linux or not), are unable to boot, and rely on a *bootloader* for that
<LjL> examples of bootloaders are LILO, GRUB, SysLinux, IsoLinux, the NTLDR....
<jhutchins> Wow, two in a row looking to build a bootable USB dev.
<jhutchins> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+usb+boot
<LjL> if your BIOS supports the USB-HDD booting protocol (not sure that's its correct name), it'll boot just like any normal hard drive
<LjL> so there should be no problem just partitioning and installing GRUB
<LjL> if it uses the USB-FDD protocol or something else, i'm not sure GRUB will work, at least in a default configuration, so you might want to look at Isolinux or something, and perhaps at how distributions like Puppy Linux for instance do it
<pollyo> Hello
<jhutchins> See above.
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with the file sharing system in kubuntu?
<soulrider> pollyo: what filesharing system ?
<pollyo> soulrider: It is under system settings network & connectivity.
<soulrider> i dont see network and connectivity =/
<soulrider> oh wait
<soulrider> yes i di.... ~.~
<soulrider> im not sure pollyoit probably has something to do with Samba
<soulrider> well, not probably, it doe have something to do with it
<pollyo> soulrider: Under network and connectivity click sharing.
<pollyo> soulrider: Then The first section if "File Sharing"
<pollyo> soulrider: I can not edit anything under that section.
<soulrider> pollyo: its related to samba, not file sharing as in peer2peer
<pollyo> soulrider: Is that active on your system?
<soulrider> did you clickt he administrator button ?
<pollyo> soulrider: I think it has something to do with samba.. It isn't p2p.
<pollyo> soulrider: Yes.
<dystopianray> pollyo: you just want to share files with another computer, like windows' network neighbourhood sort of thing?
<pollyo> soulrider: I clicked admin and it still didn't appear to work.
<AaronCampbell> I'm looking to move my desktop to kubuntu.  Last time I tried (6-8 month ago), I had problems getting my main monitor to display at the right resolution (1680x1050), and I couldn't get my second monitor to be anything but a clone of the first.  I've been told this was because I have an ATI video card
<pollyo> dystopianray: Yes.
<soulrider> yeah, for me neither, there must be a bug in the GUI or osmething
<dystopianray> pollyo: if you have been using sudo, you must run sudo -k before using any administrator mode buttons in system settings
<AaronCampbell> What kind of card can I buy that will work on Kubuntu, support 2 monitors, and that kind of resolution?
<soulrider> AaronCampbell: setting the resolution is rather easy
<soulrider> im not sure aobut the screens, i have done it but with an nvidia card
<dystopianray> AaronCampbell: always go with nvidia, ati are crap on linux
<soulrider> it can be done with ATI but it might be a bit different
<soulrider> AaronCampbell: i suggest you give it a go, nothing to lose!
<AaronCampbell> I have plenty to lose.  I'm looking to migrate my main system, and I'm a freelance programmer, so downtime is ROUGH
<soulrider> AaronCampbell: i suggest you first try it with your card before buying another one!
<soulrider> AaronCampbell: if youre gonna buy another card i suggest an NVidia card, i got a Geforce 6600
<AaronCampbell> I'd rather spend a couple hundred, and KNOW it's going to work, and work quickly
<AaronCampbell> ok, I'll check into that
<soulrider> AaronCampbell: ive done wit with my computer with that card
<pollyo> BB:
<pollyo> BBL
<soulrider> i would still try to do it with the card you have now
<RocketRay> Happy Saturday Everyone
<dystopianray> saturday? it's sunday
<RocketRay> I was wondering if someone could help me with an install issue
<RocketRay> it's Saturday here
<RocketRay> 12" of fresh snow on the ground and it was 70 3 days ago
<RocketRay> the question is :  is there a way to bypass the grub system loader with LiLo?
<dystopianray> why do you want to use lilo?
<soulrider> RocketRay: maybe if you uninstall grub and install lilo
<soulrider> but grubs is better and newer than lilo
<RocketRay> because I have a multi boot loader already and it will not work with Grub as they both want total control
<dystopianray> what is better than grub?
<RocketRay> XOSL
<dystopianray> it can't be that great if it can't even boot linux
<RocketRay> but it won't load any linux without lilo
<dystopianray> why?
<dystopianray> just use grub, it can boot anything
<RocketRay> I have no idea and never really looked into it
<RocketRay> so I would have to install grub and lilo
<RocketRay> bummer
<dystopianray> or just grub
<RocketRay> but grub resides in the boot partition of the os
<RocketRay> and XOSL resides in it;'s own
<dystopianray> get rid of xosl
<RocketRay> so I have control of my master boot record
<RocketRay> so is there a different way to do the initial install without running the live first?
<RocketRay> my Ubuntu has 2 disks
<RocketRay> one for live and one for install
<fdoving> RocketRay: if you have the alternate cd, yes.
<fdoving> use the install one.
<RocketRay> where can I get the install kubuntu?
<RocketRay> from the website?
<dystopianray> RocketRay: newer versions are only 1 cd
<the_hammer> what flash do i need for x-mplayer2?
<dystopianray> flash?
<the_hammer> i get missing x-mplayer2 when trying to play a video in my browser
<RocketRay> so I need the older version to do it the way I prefere
<RocketRay> very well
<RocketRay> thanks
<dystopianray> what way do you prefer?
<RocketRay> I muliti boot
<RocketRay> many Os's
<RocketRay> and Lilo
<RocketRay> works well
<dystopianray> just use grub
<RocketRay> I would rather not
<RocketRay> but thanks
<dystopianray> why?
<dystopianray> you're intentionally crippling yourself?
<RocketRay> because it resides on the boot partition of the os
<the_hammer> anyone know what i need to play this video in my browser says i need x-mplayer2?
<dystopianray> the_hammer: what format is the video?
<RocketRay> VLC works good
<RocketRay> for video
<RocketRay> stand lone
<the_hammer> http://www.evilchili.com/mediaview/7538/CamWithHer_Carmen_Takes_A_Shower not sure what format is
<RocketRay> stand alone player
<RocketRay> anyway
<RocketRay> thanks again
<RocketRay> bb L8rzzz
<the_hammer> says application/x-mplayer2 required
<the_hammer> some kinda plug-in
<dystopianray> the_hammer: it's wmv9
<the_hammer> what do i need?
<dystopianray> you need to either be running feisty or have the win32 codecs installed
<the_hammer> ok im running edgy
<dec_> can anyone help I am having a problem with bit torrent in ubuntu, nothing ever seems to download even though there are seeds is it something on my end?
<the_hammer> where do i get win32 codecs?
<dystopianray> dec_: do you have the appropriate ports forwarded to your machine?
<dec_> where would i configure or open the ports
<dystopianray> the_hammer: it's on the wiki somewhere, look at the restricted codecs part or something
<dystopianray> dec_: on your modem/router
<dystopianray> dec_: and you'd configure your torrent clien to listen on specific ports
<dystopianray> dec_: what client are you using?
<dec_> I am using the one that is installed by default not azuerous
<dystopianray> ktorrent?
<dec_> yes
<dystopianray> dec_: turn on DHT in ktorrent, and set it to listen on a port that is not 6881
<dystopianray> dec_: and then configure your modem/router to forward that port to your machine
<dec_> where do i find the config file in ktorrent
<dystopianray> dec_: just do in in ktorrent
<dec_> ok
<dec_> thanks
<dystopianray> in 'downloads' set a random port number other than the default, like 48345 or something
<dystopianray> in 'general' enable the DHT option and put that same port number into the dht port box
<dystopianray> and then on your modem/router forward that port to your machine
<RocketRay> Here is the link for the Stand alone Video player I use in Ubuntu
<RocketRay> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<RocketRay> take care everyone
<bentob0x> it's strange, the NVIDIA X server application has detected my LCD monitor straight away but it's not setup under Monitor & Display
<steveire> Hey. I've got a new laptop (It's a few years old) It has a nVidia label on it, but xorg.conf calls it a 'Generic Video Card' lshw calls it a Geforce4. Is something wrong here?
<dystopianray> steveire: no it's just ubuntu's X setup thing being dumb
<dystopianray> steveire: the identifier is arbitrarily and irrelevant
<dystopianray> arbitrary *
<the_hammer> not having luck finding a d/l for win32 codecs
<dystopianray> the one on the wiki doesn't work?
<the_hammer> cant find a d/l
<the_hammer> :(
<dystopianray> the one on the wiki doesn't work?
<Blissex> the_hammer: try a bit harder... There are plenty floating around.
<dystopianray> the_hammer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<steveire> dystopianray: Ok. It currently uses the vesa driver. Can I use a different driver for better perfomance?
<dystopianray> steveire: yes, either nv or nvidia
<soulrider> the_hammer: what do you mean ?
<soulrider> the_hammer: youre not using adept/apt-get/aptitude to isntall ?
<steveire> dystopianray: Any difference between them?
<the_hammer> nope
<the_hammer> i use synaptic
<soulrider> ah
<the_hammer> adept is useless
<dystopianray> steveire: nv doesn't do 3d acceleration, nvidia is the 3d capable driver direct form nVidia
<soulrider> i thought you didnt use repos at all
<soulrider> the_hammer: open a console and type this
<soulrider> "sudo aptitude install w32codecs" no " please
<dystopianray> w32codecs is not in the repositries
<the_hammer> ok
<soulrider> dystopianray: it is
<soulrider> the_hammer: have you enabled universe and multiverse ?
<the_hammer> i thnk so
<dystopianray> somerville32_: no it isn't, it's not in univerise or multiverse or anywhere, if you have it, it's from some third party repositry
<soulrider> ok, if you have it should download
<steveire> Ah right. I've had ATi that JustWorked ootb, so never had to know that stuff.
<shevron> hello there
<soulrider> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shevron> anyone in here that had a working lcdproc on the G15?
<soulrider> the_hammer: if it cant find the package, ill send ti to you, i downloaded it last night
<dystopianray> soulrider: I already gave him a link
<soulrider> if its not too big that is
<soulrider> alright then
<soulrider> im off to play some games, goodbye!
<dystopianray> http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<dystopianray> it's on the wiki page!
<the_hammer> aptitude getting this now
<steveire> Is there any extra utilities I can get to monitor my system hardware, like heat etc? My last laptop died from heat.
<the_hammer> and followed info on the link appears to installed
<dystopianray> steveire: acpi
<dystopianray> steveire: any system monitor should be able to monitor acpi info on temperature and what not
<killer_> I cannot find perl-DBI in synaptic, am I missing repositories??
<the_hammer> dam it im sudo su and cant open kate
<steveire> I've got acpi already. How do I use it?
<the_hammer> need this deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<the_hammer> on sources
<bentob0x> how can I actually see the driver my video card is using atm?
<Blissex> bentob0x: not so easy actually.
<Blissex> bentob0x: try 'lsmod', 'xdpyinfo' for example.
<bentob0x> yes in my xorg.conf file there are a few things all roughly the same in there
<Blissex> bentob0x: and look at '/var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<Blissex> bentob0x: the latter tells you the *X* driver, not necessarily the matching *kernel* driver.
<the_hammer> ahh found a solution
<bentob0x> k the monitor is fubar also
<the_hammer> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<bentob0x> brb, have to pickup my gf from work
<the_hammer> now it times out
<the_hammer> dam it
<the_hammer> 4 searches refer to this page http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<sgomes> hey everyone, a question: will there be an upgrade path to the feisty fawn final from the test releases?
<fdoving> sgomes: from the feisty herds to final?
<sgomes> fdoving: yep
<fdoving> sgomes: yes, just install the regular updates that adept_notifier notifies your about, and you'll automatically be up2date when the time comes.
<sgomes> fdoving: excellent, thanks for the help :)
<fdoving> sgomes: you're welcome :)
<wsjunior> sup guys i got a problem here.. i would like to use kerry (beagle qt ui) but everytime i log in the ugly gtk beagle ui is started as well, how could i uninstall it without uninstalling beagle itself?!
<wsjunior> it isnt in Autostart so i think it is started with beagled..
<the_hammer> no dice
<sarah> I'm having trouble getting my intel onboard ethernet to work....it uses the e100 module, but ifconfig doesn't recognize it, and ifup eth0 results in a "No such device" error, although /etc/network/interfaces contains all I need for eth0 to be recognized
<sarah> anyone know what to do?
<killer_> ok.. maybe this is a better question, what do I install to get perl-DBI?
<mamma> hello
<jhutchins> sarah: Probably need an alias for the driver in modules.d/aliases
<yacoob> killer_, apt-cache search dbi ? :)
<sarah> jhutchins, how do I do that?
<mamma> probleempej: heb kubuntu geinsteleerd, maar kan nu geen andere programma's instaleren zoals flash..., euh help???
<the_hammer> this is messed up
<yacoob> (libdbi-perl)
<the_hammer> w32codecs is already the newest version.
<the_hammer> but yet it wont let me play the vid from that site i posted earlyer
<arkanabar> Why does M$ have to make it so bloody hard to do what I want?
<the_hammer> :/
<killer_> yacoob: I searched for dbi in synaptic, my RHEL server has a perl-DBI.*.rpm, so there should be package for ubuntu, trying apt-cache from the commandline
<the_hammer> i feel your pian
<the_hammer> pain*
<jhutchins> sarah: Sorry, not correct for ubuntu.
<sarah> jhutchins, oh...bummer
<mamma> naybody, how can i install flash
<pfein> how can I turn off that bouncy icon by the mouse when applications start?
<killer_> yacoob: oh.. libdbi.. ok.. thanks.. I completely looked past the LONG list of lib* when I searched for perl
<arkanabar> I had this notion, that I'd have 1 each of ntfs, /, /home, and /swap primary partitions, but Win2k has set me up with 2 already
<BluesKaj> !flash | mamma
<ubotu> mamma: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arkanabar> and one is too small to use and is being a pain about resizing
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<arkanabar> Any suggestions?
<sarah> anyone else know how to get my ethernet working? lspci gives me this: 01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 01)
<jhutchins> sarah: Unfortunately, ubuntu uses gui configuration tools for networking instead of the standard configuration files.  Somewhere you have to define which kernel module to load for networking, but I'm not finding it.
<eilker> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sarah> jhutchins, but, I'm on a server, with a CLI-only setup
<frojnd> what's the command to check how many FPS my graphic card has??
<eilker> glxgears ?
<mamma> I'll try, thanks ubotu!
<killer_> yacoob: thanks.. I can now, perldoc DBI :)
<frojnd> eiliker: no fps are listed..
<eilker> sorry, it was for glx
<frojnd> xgears?
<the_hammer> woohooo look what i found http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/
<yacoob> killer_, btw, if you're considering writting something from scratch, get some modern library for db access
<yacoob> like, DBIx
<arkanabar> I'm trying to set up partitions, and I'm stuck with this irremovable, unresizable 1.27MB partition on my disk and I bloody can't get rid of it.  Any suggestions?
<eilker> !gear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sarah> anyone else know how to get my ethernet working? lspci gives me this: 01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 01)
<Daisuke_Ido> 1.27mb?
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's that small, just ignore it
<eilker> sarah: behind modem or router ?
<Daisuke_Ido> less than a floppy :\
<BluesKaj> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<Daisuke_Ido> what's a good fps for glxgears?
<frojnd> 60 ?
<sarah> eilker, both, but I can't ping the router
<sarah> eilker, lol, _Cable_ modem and router
<arkanabar> Daisuke_Ido:  ........... I had hoped to set up 4 real partitions -- ntfs, /, /home, and /swap, to make it easier to switch distros and share data b/n Linux & Win2K.
<eilker> sarah: sorry , i have no idea with cable modems,
<Daisuke_Ido> okay...
<Daisuke_Ido> why can't you?
<eilker> sarah: #networking try here too pls
<Daisuke_Ido> i assume the 1.27mb partition is either at the beginning or end of the drive
<arkanabar> Because the partition table limits me to 4 actual partitions.  Which ought I to make vitual?
<sarah> eilker, the cable modem doesn't matter, I"m on a LAN
<BluesKaj> frojnd, you don't set it ...if yer running an ATI card try fgl_glxgears to really test the system, it's DRI 3D
<arkanabar> nooooooooooooooooo.  It's at the end of the NTFS partition.
<frojnd> VluesKaj: I have nvidia
<frojnd> BluesKaj*
<frojnd> BluesKaj: and I will install new drivers..
<frojnd> and I just wanna check before and after I isntall those driveres what's the fps
<BluesKaj> !glxgears -nvidia
<Daisuke_Ido> may as well make /home virtual, as it doesn't (in my experience) make much difference
<ashmaus> Anyone know about wireless drivers in Feisty? I seem to be failing here...
<BluesKaj> !glxgears-nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glxgears-nvidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> or just pick up another hdd
<BluesKaj> !3D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !DRI
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Daisuke_Ido> but the 1.27mb...  i can't think of any reason you wouldn't be able to get rid of it
<eilker> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jhutchins> sarah: All I can recommend is going into the system config menu and seing what you can find.  An e100 ought to be automatically detected and configured, but I can't find where to do it manually.
<arkanabar> It just pops up when I try to create a root partition... any reason I can't put that at the end of the free space?
<arkanabar> er, root, that is?
<sarah> jhutchins, I don't have a gui. /etc is the closest I've got to a  system config menu
<Daisuke_Ido> not that i know of
<BluesKaj> sarah, what about /etc/X11?
<Daisuke_Ido> unless you're trying to create the root partition as a logical partition
<mamma> ubotu: save or open with ark? I'm realy new at this....
<sarah> what about it?
<sarah> YES! I did ifconfig -a and the ethernet controller is actually showing up as eth1, for some weird reason!
<sarah> I love it, my server is back online!
<arkanabar> mamma -- ubotu is a bot, not a person.
<Grey_Loki> Any SuperKaramba users around?
<sarah> Grey_Loki, I am
<BluesKaj> sarah, you get X back if you list , then you can cp to a backup xorg file that used to work
<sarah> blue, I don't want X...this is for a headless server
<mamma> euh help anyway????
<Grey_Loki> sarah, i'm using a full system-monitoring widget, but it only updates its graphical display when I right-click it, and tell it to refresh. Is there a way to get it to refresh automatically, say, every 500-1000ms?
<routmout> #perpignan
<arkanabar> mamma, all ubotu does is link to resources when asked about a specific thing shown by an exclamation point
<jhutchins> sarah: Aparently discover's supposed to detect the hardware and load the modules without intervention.
<sarah> Grey_Loki, which are you using? I prefer glass monitor
<Grey_Loki> sarah, 'Sleek Monitor - 1.0', says the SuperKaramba Themes window.
<mamma> ok
<Grey_Loki> I got it from the SK's 'Get New Stuff' erm...repository?
<Grey_Loki> Don't know the right word for it
<sarah> Grey_Loki, hmm, there may be a .theme file kicking around for it...
<Grey_Loki> sarah, there is
<sarah> I don't know where superkaramba stores the d/l'ed widgets...
<Grey_Loki> Hrm
<Grey_Loki> nvm, I guess :S
<steveire> I don't seem to have the nvidia driver installed. What do I need to install to use it?
<arkanabar> mamma, ask the channel with full specifics.  somebody may be paying attention and respond.  or see if  http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions can help you
<Grey_Loki> !nvidia | steveire
<ubotu> steveire: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mervteck> hey everyone
<space_ninja> Why can't add a tracker in ktorrent?
<mamma> i'll try, thanks arkanabar
<mervteck> hey steve u here?
<jhutchins> mervteck: Does your client not have a nic list?
<mervteck> dunno honestly
<mervteck> Konversation im usin atm
<mervteck> brb
<Sayers> How secure is it to host a webserver on this computer with a router?
<Grey_Loki> Anyone else use superkaramba, since sarah seems to have disappeared?
<locke> Hello, excuse me, I just installed kubuntu and configured the network settings to connect to my wireless network, it connects to the network however if i have a WEP key set on the network it won't load webpages, does anyone know why this might be?
<T3hWiz0rd> Sayers: as safe as the software you run on the webserver
<underdog5004> Sayers, moderately secure...
<underdog5004> T3hWiz0rd, I agree
<underdog5004> I prefer a standalone
<underdog5004> less hassle, less overhead
<Sayers> Ah, never mind , I'd rather just use a web host then, not worth the risk
<Sayers> This is my desktop
<T3hWiz0rd> i run a couple php sites on mine which makes it a target
<T3hWiz0rd> Sayers: now i've gone over a year with little issue
<T3hWiz0rd> but thats me... i also change default ports.
<mervteck> back
<Sayers> T3hWiz0rd: It's not worth the risk imo , I'd rather use a webhost, if only I had some money... or there was a good free one
<T3hWiz0rd> 9 dollars a month for unmetered :-)
<locke> can anyone address my problem if they know why it might be? =x
<Sayers> T3hWiz0rd: Is it super good webhosting?
<miltos> i've just loaded samba and configured the network printer (windows) for share but nothing happens!
<T3hWiz0rd> they've been fantabulous to me for 5 1/2 years. Great, fast support, good control panel, blazing-fast speed, unmetered (not unlimited) traffic
<Sayers> T3hWiz0rd: And where is this?
<T3hWiz0rd> www.phpwebhosting.com
<locke> why would my configuration connect to my wireless network but not load websites?
<Sayers> T3hWiz0rd: Looks blah
<mervteck> can anyone tell me if theres an EASY way to tell what programs to use on what processor? im running an amd athlon x2 4600
<Grey_Loki> mervteck, ps aux might tell you
<T3hWiz0rd> Sayers: why? cos they odn't have pretty pictures?
<T3hWiz0rd> alright, then go to a host with pretty pictures lol
<Sayers> T3hWiz0rd: Pretty much
<mervteck> ty loki
<T3hWiz0rd> i'll continue to pay flat rate for top end service.
<eilker> !qt
<mervteck> also does anyone here play CS:S on wine?
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<T3hWiz0rd> i swear peopel on the internet these days are morons. "its not pretty it can't be good"
<locke> does anyone know anything about network settings ?
<T3hWiz0rd> locke: what about them?
<intelikey>  I GOT GRUB INSTALLED !
<locke> i have it connected to my network, however it won't load websites for some reason
<intelikey> and they said it couldn't be done.
<T3hWiz0rd> just when i thought we got rid of you intelikey  :-)
<T3hWiz0rd> jk
<mervteck> xD
<intelikey> but.
<BluesKaj> Finally ,Grub works !
<intelikey> it's not working correctly.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<T3hWiz0rd> locke: did you check your dns? make sure its getting an ip?
<locke> but the problem is only when i have WEP set, if i have no security on the network it will load websites =\, do you know why it might do that?
<T3hWiz0rd> locke: try setting a public dns then? see if that works.
<BluesKaj> that dumb grub menu
<T3hWiz0rd> suse has a dumb boot menu. too colourful.
<mervteck> Suse is for ULTRA NOOBS xD
<BluesKaj> Yast suckz
<mervteck> but then again im pretty noob with linux so i cant complane
<T3hWiz0rd> i have a YaST infection.
<intelikey> would someone that knows grub take a look at my configs and tell me what is wrong     http://pastebin.ca/398839    if lilo loads the vmlinuz and initrd pair it boots just fine,  if grub loads them  "and it does that ok"  it times out waiting for the root fs then i have to mount it and it continues booting...
<mervteck> and yes Yast sucks my left nut
<BluesKaj> intelikey, i just went into : kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst ...edit it there
<intelikey> BluesKaj yeah and ?
<locke> T3hWiz0rd, thanks for your help, i've got it working :)
<BluesKaj> got rid of the old kernels etc
<T3hWiz0rd> locke: awesome mang.
<T3hWiz0rd> locke: was it dns issues?
<intelikey> ok.
<locke> no, for some reason it hadn't saved the WEP key
<locke> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> ahhh lol
<T3hWiz0rd> locke: i always have issues with dns on my wifi router.
<locke> My DS won't connect to my network anymore for some reason :(
<Grey_Loki> Why do my superkaramba themes stay static, instead of updating? I have one that's supposed to be giving system information, but it's not updating...
<intelikey> anyone looking ?
<mervteck> does anyone here run CS:S in Wine?
<Grey_Loki> mervteck, I don't run CSS specifically, but I know a little bit about Wine - what's up?
<locke> is there a good snes emulator for linux or would i be better off running zsnes in wine?
<haffe> Snes9x
<haffe> But isn't Zsnes available as a native linux binary?
<locke> actually...i think it may be
<intelikey> ok i'll ask in the other channel.
<locke> you think the save files would work between versions?
<mervteck> well lokie CSS crashes on me when i try to select option to change my name or resolution
<antoxa>  
<Jucato> !ru | antoxa
<ubotu> antoxa:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Grey_Loki> mervteck, have you checked WineHQ's appdb for a solution yet?
<mervteck> so far all i have found is that it supports the game, not nessicarely what to do in this situation
<mervteck> im a horrible web surfer lol
<Grey_Loki> mervteck, let me just see if I can find a link or two that might help you
<mervteck> kks ^^
<mervteck> aww how lame, they stoped making linux clients for Americas army like 4 versions ago =(
<Grey_Loki> Yeah
<Grey_Loki> Not a big enough base to continue development
<mervteck> yeah its lame =\
<mervteck> i love AA
<Grey_Loki> mervteck, i'm guessing you've seen and perused this page - http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731 ?
<mervteck> and from what ive heard AA dont like wine OR cadega
<steveire> Hey. I have a windows laptop and a linux laptop connected to the same router. Can they talk to eachother?
<mervteck> cant say i have, 1 sec
<Grey_Loki> steveire, yes, on just about every level.
<Grey_Loki> Some of it will take a bit of technical jiggery-pokery, though.
<steveire> Ok. I'll start with the highest level. What's that sharing folders?
<steveire> Grey_Loki: What's the highest level?
<Grey_Loki> To share folders, you'd either set up an FTP server on one box on the other, and connect to it, or use Samba on Linux
<Grey_Loki> What do you mean, 'the highest level'?
<steveire> I mean the easiest to set up. I don't want to run an ftp server on either of them. I've installed samba already. How do I use it?
<ari> hi !!!
<VanKaszaner> hi
<ari> i installed beryl a few days ago and i tried to change my windows borders but i still see the default windows borders. is there a way to fix it !?!
<VanKaszaner> has somebody by Xorg process high memory usage?
<VanKaszaner> my Xorg process takes >220MB
<ubuntu> ...
<underdog5004> VanKaszaner, mine is at 120m
<VanKaszaner> underdog5004 -> how much RAM have you?
<weatherman> hi, how do I allow a user to read/write a usb disk?
<shadowhywind> is there a way to disable the external monitor port?
<Grey_Loki> !samba | steveire
<ubotu> steveire: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ashmaus> :(  I just got wireless working, but it died when I did the happy-dance
<ashmaus> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mervteck> brb
<eilker> anyone using last fm in amarok ?
<mervteck> whats last fm?
<Grey_Loki> It's like a music blog
<Grey_Loki> It takes what tracks you play, and uploads their names to a central server
<Grey_Loki> Also lets you find bands that sound like other bands
<ashmaus> eilker, I like it
<eilker> ashmaus>: i hit classical in last fm  , but no voice, not working...
<eilker> ashmaus>: any idea ?
<intelikey> ok i got some sujestions form the other channel,  none of which helped but they tried.  that's better response than i normally get in there...
<ashmaus> not really. Check the settings? (on last.fm)
<intelikey> now anyone want to look at it?     http://pastebin.ca/398875
<Grey_Loki> mervteck, http://www.last.fm/user/greyloki/ <My last.fm profile
<Grey_Loki> It kinda shows you what it's all about
<eilker> Grey_Loki: why cant i use last fm any idea ?
<eilker> ashmaus> it looks like normal
<Grey_Loki> eilker, well, we need information before we can make an informed decision
<intelikey> hmmmm nobody knows ?
<eilker> Grey_Loki: i choosed last fm icon, from settings, and i write sth for user name, and password, that is what i all did, and from engage tried to listen sth, but i cant
<eilker> intelikey> : what was your problem ?
<mervteck> brb
<intelikey> well i installed grub.   it loads the kernel initrd pair.  but it hangs waiting for root fs      http://pastebin.ca/398875
<Grey_Loki> eilker, is last.fm set up to output to the right device?
<mervteck> back
<wsjunior> is there any beagle build for kde? i mean without the default user interface (that is a gtk app)
<eilker> Grey_Loki>: i dont know,  i didnt set it, but i can listen to mp3 from amarok...
<wsjunior> it seems that the beagle in rep was built with this gtk ui by default, so even installing kerry it brings also the gtk beagle ui at startup..
<Grey_Loki> eilker, i'd suggest you take a look in last.fm's properties page, and make sure that its audio properties are set up correctly.
<ashmaus> F**K!! I will never buy another broadcom wireless product again!
<oem> Italia????
<eilker> Grey_Loki> there are only, last fm profile, and last fm services, . would  there be more things ?
<ashmaus> I guess for now my laptop will stay XP
<oem> c' un italiano????
<Grey_Loki> !it | oem
<ubotu> oem: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Grey_Loki> :)
<oem> wow che accoglienza!!!!
<Grey_Loki> Erm..yes?
* Grey_Loki grins
<oem> non era ironico
<max_> ciao a tutti
<illusina> How can I copy 150gb from drive to drive without my entire system becoming unusable (laggy)?
<MarcC> is there a hotkey to hide the splash at boot and show the normal text instead?
<intelikey> grub help ?   http://pastebin.ca/398875  ?
<wsjunior> MarcC: I think there isnt a verbose mode for the default splash
<Grey_Loki> What could be making my superkaramba widget not update itself automatically?
<Grey_Loki> It only updates the data it's displaying when I right click it, and tell it to refresh
<filthpig> hi all
<filthpig> just installed 7.04 herd 5 on my brother's computer, but I get an error from his D-link wireless network card
<filthpig> it's prism54
<filthpig1> hm o0
<filthpig1> I fell out
<filthpig1> did anyone reply?
<filthpig1> !prism54
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism54 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<filthpig1> !prism54usb
<Daisuke_Ido> !prism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism54usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<filthpig1> :s
<filthpig1> :s
<Grey_Loki> filthpig, what's the error?
<mervteck> hmm can anyone help me with this error, SteamSTartup() failed: SteamStartip(0xf,0x0034E064) failed with error 1: The registry is in use by another process, timeout expired
<Gh0st75> i just tried burning a dual layer dvd with k3b and got the following error: Write failed input/output error, it happened at 50% progress burning at 1x
<filthpig1> Grey_Loki: one oment
<filthpig1> moment
<LeeJunFan> mervteck: might try #wine
<lupul> hello. does anyone know how can i really make my ati radeon 9550 work properly on edgy? ps
<lupul> *pls
<LeeJunFan> or maybe it's #winehq
<Gh0st75> it's not bad media, as a friend used one and it worked fine. wondering if it's a software issue or a bad burner
<mervteck> hmm can anyone help me with this error, SteamSTartup() failed: SteamStartip(0xf,0x0034E064) failed with error 1: The registry is in use by another process, timeout expired
<mervteck> oops!
<mervteck> lol
<lupul> any help here please??
<Grey_Loki> !ati | lupul
<ubotu> lupul: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lupul> i already did that. still doesn't work well
<lupul> actually it works worse
<filthpig2> uh
<filthpig2> this opera irc client is really unstable :s
<filthpig2> anyway, Grey_Loki, there you have my error output
* timster is back.
* timster is away: Gone away for now.
<filthpig2> I found a howto for getting it to work in 6.06
<filthpig2> dunno if it'll work now, though
<filthpig2> worth a try?'
<Grey_Loki> filthpig, can you post your error output again?
<filthpig2> they used ndiswrapper and cp'ed the driver files
<Grey_Loki> lupul, what do you mean 'works worse'?
<filthpig2> the whole output is:
<filthpig2> p54: LM86 firmware
<filthpig2> prism54usb: eeprom read failed
<filthpig2> prism54usb: probe of 5-7:1.0 failed with error -22
<filthpig2> usb 5-7: device_add(5-7:1.0) --> -22
<filthpig2> !eeprom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeprom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<filthpig2> damn, am I lagged or what?
<Grey_Loki> filthpig, have you followed all the links in this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170904
<Grey_Loki> The reply posted by monomaniacpat could help you
<lupul> less fps
<lupul> all i want is to make that damned fglrx work.
<lupul> work good. i have about 10 fps in almost any GLscreensaver
<Grey_Loki> lupul, well, ATi's drivers have never been brilliant, on Linux or Windows.
<lupul> on windows they do
<Grey_Loki> They might work, but not -well-
<lupul> i know
<Grey_Loki> On non-standard setups, they tend to fall over a lot
<Grey_Loki> And you've seen what their linux driver support is like :P
<Grey_Loki> There are loads of people who have the same, or similar, problems - a quick google should be able to provide links to several walkthroughs of things to try
<lupul> actually they are only for suse and red hat
<Grey_Loki> I personally use nVidia cards, so I have no direct experience with ATi cards in Linux
<lupul> how does your card work?
<Grey_Loki> Very well
<Grey_Loki> I don't do much gaming on linux, but the few 3D games I do play average about 60fps
<Grey_Loki> They're not particularly complex games, mind.
<lupul> wow
<lupul> i can only dream about that
<lupul> what card do you have?
<Grey_Loki> An nVidia GeForce 6800GT.
<lupul> and which linux?
<Grey_Loki> ...Kubuntu...
<lupul> ok
<Grey_Loki> Why, which distro are you using?
<lupul> kubuntu edgy
<lupul> but i was curious if nvidia drivers work on kubuntu
<Grey_Loki> Yep
<Grey_Loki> Do a search of the forums - i'm sure there are several threads dedicated to helping you poor ATi users get up and running :)
<Grey_Loki> (http://forums.ubuntu.com)
<filthpig2> Grey_Loki: thanks for the tip
<_4pLaY_> any gurus around ? :)
<lupul> i tried everything i believe
<Grey_Loki> !ask _4pLaY_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask _4play_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupul> but it still doesn't work good
<Grey_Loki> !ask | _4pLaY_
<ubotu> _4pLaY_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<_4pLaY_> :) just installed Kubuntu on my Dell XPS however after install it wont boot! it stops on no ps/2 controller found! probing ports
<_4pLaY_> i havent used Linux in years so look on me as a total newbie =)
<Grey_Loki> lupul, well, there are people who've got their cards working properly in linux, so the solution is out there somewhere
<lupul> hope so
* timster|away is back.
<waylandbill> true type font - how do I install? copy to /usr/share/fonts
<INFP-Shevek> Can someone help me with a monitor problem? Since I got a new SyncMaster flat screen, Kubuntu is no longer working for me.
<Grey_Loki> INFP-Shevek, have you tried reconfiguring X?
<Grey_Loki> I'm guessing that it's just the graphical elements of Kubuntu that aren't working, not the entire distro?
<shadowhywind> hay all just installed nvidia for the 20th time, and it actraulyl is semi-working.. it takes 15-20 mins for KDE to start.. any ideas?
<INFP-Shevek> True. Kubuntu manages to display the boot process progress bar graphics, but once X is to start, the moitor seems to completely lose the signal. And yes, I've tried running x-configure once.
<Dumahen> how can i get back my computer it has a lot of problem after update :(
<binks_> how can i check what memory is being used and by what as i forgot cheers
<eilker> where is kept *.deb files ? in etc/apt ?
<Grey_Loki> binks_, ps aux
<INFP-Shevek> Can someone help me with a monitor problem? Since I got a new SyncMaster flat screen, Kubuntu is no longer working for me.
<Grey_Loki> Or just ps
<karlos> Good Afternom
<karlos> hui
<karlos> ggh
<karlos> htfhyft
<timster> How do I tar something in comand line?
<Grey_Loki> timster, -c
<stdin> timster: tar cf filename.tar /path
<timster> example?
<timster> Ok thanks
<karlos> thanks
<karlos> how are you
<INFP-Shevek> My new monitor is simply not getting a signal from Kubuntu when X starts.
<binks_> Grey_Loki:  cheers
<timster> And how do I delete a file through command line
<Grey_Loki> timster, rm
<Grey_Loki> Or, if it's a directory, rm -r
<Grey_Loki> I like to use -v, too.
<stdin> or rmdir
<timster> So Example?
<stdin> rm filename
<Grey_Loki> timster, sudo rm -rv /home/timster
<Grey_Loki> :P
<stdin> rm -r /home/me/dir
<stdin> Grey_Loki: not good if he tries that :P
<Grey_Loki> timster, just so you know, I am joking
<Grey_Loki> The syntax is correct, but I wouldn't run it :P
<timster> I wasn't going to
<timster> sudo rm -rv /sillyircpeople/Grey_Loki
<Grey_Loki> Don't forget -f!
* Grey_Loki grins
<Skuller> what happens if i $ sudo rm -r /usr?
<Grey_Loki> Skuller, baaaaad things
<stdin> Skuller: you wouldn't be able to use your computer anymore
<Skuller> Grey_Loki: lol....ok does this move the foldeer to trash can or permanent wipe off?
<Grey_Loki> Skuller, it ReMoves it
<stdin> kills it
<Skuller> stdin: more precisely the OS u mean...:)
<Grey_Loki> stdin, bash would still work, wouldn't it?
<stdin> Skuller: well, yes :P
<Grey_Loki> And basic file management stuffs
<stdin> kde would be gone
<Skuller> can i remove my / while in the os?
<stdin> no
<Skuller> hmm thought so
<muskelbiber> hi, I need a tool for kubuntu which schows me the temperature of the cpu,
<stdin> rm is in /bin, so you would be removing that
<Skuller> is there a 'device manager' equivalent around here?
<picklejuice> anybody know where I can find an eterm deb?
<stdin> muskelbiber: ksensors
<Grey_Loki> muskelbiber, if you're after eyecandy, you could use something like superkaramba, with one of the system monitor themes
<Skuller> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<stdin> !eterm | picklejuice
<ubotu> picklejuice: eterm: Enlightened Terminal Emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 415 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<Skuller> and i thought beryl was the limit....woot
<muskelbiber> well, i tried superkaramba but it doesn't work ;(
<firecrotch> muskelbiber, what's wrong with it?
<Skuller> Grey_Loki: can i just apt-get install superkaramba?
<Grey_Loki> firecrotch, I have a bit of a problem with superkaramba, too
<muskelbiber> I start the applet "TempMon" but i see nothing
<Grey_Loki> Skuller, yeah
<Skuller> Grey_Loki: cool i'll get on it right now..thanks for the info
<Skuller> Grey_Loki:
<Skuller> why is superkaramba's size so less when its eye candy?
<Grey_Loki> Skuller, no idea
<Grey_Loki> The themes you download are the actual eyecandy - superkaramba is just a framework for them to work in
<Skuller> Grey_Loki: oh...damn..so some more downloading to do....k cool..thnx
<comp08> privet !
<muskelbiber> has superkaramba an logfile perhaps I find there informations why TempMon don't work
<Grey_Loki> Skuller, well, the themes themselves can be downloaded from inside SK, so it's not a biggie
<firecrotch> I still haven't figured out the intricasies of superkaramba, but it works fine for me (just some themes don't work, since there are some things that Kubuntu does differently)
<Grey_Loki> Skuller, I use the GlassMonitor theme
<Grey_Loki> firecrotch, any idea why the themes that I have aren't updating their displays?
<Skuller> Grey_Loki: oh yea..i just figured that...too bad u cant get a description of the widget till u download it i guess...
<Grey_Loki> Every one of them stays static, only refreshing the data when I tell it to, rather than automatically
<Skuller> Grey_Loki: ok i'll try that one too...thanx
<Grey_Loki> Skuller, since the largets one i've seen is about 500KB, I think it's a moot point
<Grey_Loki> *largest
<firecrotch> Grey_Loki: That's an odd one... Which themes are you using?
<Grey_Loki> firecrotch, at the moment, GlassMonitor
<Skuller> ohh cool....corecction..i can see the description without downloading
<Skuller> i mean installing*
<Grey_Loki> Although i've also tried the Sleek Monitor, which had the same problem
<Dumahen> how can i get back my computer it has a lot of problem after update :(
<firecrotch> Grey_Loki: Are you using Edgy?
<Grey_Loki> firecrotch, yup
* Grey_Loki frowns
<Grey_Loki> At least, i'm fairly sure I am
* Grey_Loki grins
<filthpig2> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<filthpig2> sigh
<filthpig2> of course ndiswrapper isn't installed on fiesty by default
<firecrotch> Grey_Loki: I know it worked nicely for me in Edgy, and it's working fine in Feisty... I just had to modify it to detect my wireless
* Grey_Loki ponders
<Grey_Loki> Guess i'll go back to searching their forums
<Grey_Loki> It seems that it may be because i've not updated everything in a while
<Grey_Loki> I don't really have the bandwidth to do so at the moment
<Grey_Loki> And I have ~300MB of packages ready for me if I apt-get upgrade
<firecrotch> Grey_Loki: That could be.  I've always kept up to date on everything
<firecrotch> Grey_Loki:  Trust me, it's time well spent to upgrade
<Grey_Loki> firecrotch, i'll wait until tomorrow to do it - going around to a friends house
<Grey_Loki> His connection'll take such a beating, it'll never know what hit it
<firecrotch> Haha
<filthpig2> hm
<filthpig2> when I do "locate ndiswrapper" I get some outputs
<filthpig2> but I cannot run ndiswrapper
<bxnp> what do you get when you start ndiswrapper from the console filthpig2
<filthpig2> cmnd not foudn
<filthpig2> found
<bxnp> do
<bxnp> which ndiswrapper on the console
<filthpig2> nada oO
<filthpig2> no outout
<bxnp> lol
<bxnp> you dont have ndiswrapper installed
<bxnp> you have the kernel module
<bxnp> yes
<bxnp> but not the user programs
<filthpig2> ah
<bxnp> do this
<bxnp> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<Skuller> what does $ locate XXX do?
<Skuller> search?
<Grey_Loki> Skuller, 'man locate'
<Grey_Loki> :P
<Skuller> lol
<firecrotch> !locate
<ubotu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<Skuller> hmm
<bxnp> filthpig2: is it installing those packages
<filthpig2> bxnp: hehe, well that's a bit hard when I need the ndiswrapper to get online in the first place ;)
<bxnp> you are online
<Skuller> what about specifying the parameters like type of file or directory?
<bxnp> what are you talking about
<filthpig2> from another computer, yes
<bxnp> well do this
<Skuller> Grey_Loki: what about specifying the parameters like type of file or directory?
<Grey_Loki> bxnp, online from a second computer, when he wants to get the first up and running.
<Grey_Loki> Skuller, again, check the man entry
<bxnp> is that other computer allso running the same kubuntu version
<Grey_Loki> They are there for you to read
<Skuller> Grey_Loki: ok thanks
<filthpig2> I'm running winXP on this one
<filthpig2> but the one I'm trying to get on the air is 7.04 herd 5
<bxnp> my god for you friend, who does not know how to get his network up
<bxnp> why did you not install dapper
<bxnp> wich is stable
<bxnp> already
<bxnp> anyway
<firecrotch> filthpig2: Just browse the repos and download the packages, then copy them to the Kubuntu computer
<firecrotch> filthpig2:  Then just install them with dpkg -i filename.deb
<firecrotch> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-common: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<youtheman> Having just installed the Kubuntu LiveCD Dapper Drake on a spare disk I am wondering if there's a GUI to fine tune the boot menu (GRUB)?
<bxnp> i dont understand why kubuntu does not put ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 in the default installation
<bxnp> they dont think what to include what is inportant to people
<bxnp> yeah give me 6 editors
<youtheman> I looked around and I don't believe there's a GRUB GUI editor anywhere.
<filthpig2> sweet
<filthpig2> the common and utils-files were on the cd
<bxnp> no they are not
<filthpig2> yes they were
<bxnp> you have to download them otherwise your friend does not have this problem
<firecrotch> youtheman: You'll have to edit the GRUB config file, it's a simple text file
<filthpig2> pool/main/n/ndiswrapper
<bxnp> i am taltking about the user space ndiswrapper program
<bxnp> not the kernel module
<filthpig2> yes?
<filthpig2> common and utiles
<filthpig2> utils
<filthpig2> 1.8
<youtheman> firecrotch: hi, thank you for advising
<bxnp> strange
<filthpig2> just installed them ;)
<firecrotch> youtheman: you're welcome :)
<bxnp> becuase on breezy dapper and edgy install cd they are not included
<bxnp> maybe they changed that good, finaly they think a bit
<firecrotch> youtheman: the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<youtheman> what's the GRUB command shell good for then?
<filthpig3> christ
<Sayers> T3hWiz0rd: Do you know any decent free webhosts
<filthpig3> this opera irc client is wacked
<mervteck> #winehq
<bxnp> use konversation xchat or irssi filthpig3
<prolisok> Hello! Can anyone help with video playback? I've installed all codecs. The problem is that high definition video don't play fluently. It seems like there's lack of RAM. Can I give more resource to video player?
<bxnp> those are real irc clients
<Grey_Loki> filthpig3, sudo apt-get install irssi?
<youtheman> hmmm
<youtheman> this is awkward
<youtheman> i cannot find documentation further breaking down what menu.lst mean
<youtheman> i tried info grub and man grub, both are quite terse
<youtheman> i'll google
<filthpig3> i REALLY hope this works
<filthpig3> didn't get any weird outputs, so hopefully it'll work :)
<bxnp> you hope what works
<filthpig3> it would be totally awesome if it did ^^
<bxnp> you mean ndiswrapper filthpig3
<youtheman> wow GRUB is way too powerful, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<youtheman> hey i had no idea GRUB would knock out my Windows XP bootloader
<youtheman> i preferred the XP one (okay, i know it SUCKS), and then configuring it to load linux
<youtheman> but LiveCD clobbered my bootloader without warning
<bxnp> just ndiswrapper -i thewindows inffile
<youtheman> how do i get it back?
<firecrotch> !grubfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bxnp> then check with ndiswrapper -l everything works oke filthpig3
<apokryphos> why would you want to get back a bootloader which you say yourself, sucks?
<firecrotch> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<youtheman> apokryphos: because i know it
<youtheman> i know it pretty well
<bxnp> and if everything works make it final ith ndiswrapper -m
<prolisok> Hello! Can anyone help with video playback? I've installed all codecs. The problem is that high definition video don't play fluently. It seems like there's lack of RAM. Can I give more resource to video player?
<apokryphos> youtheman: then I'm sure you know how to put it back ;-)
<youtheman> and i am tremendously busy, i have time to try Kbuntu, but I don't have time to learn the jedi tricks of GRUB
<youtheman> apokryphos: okay i don't know that trick
<apokryphos> youtheman: why would you need to learn thme?
<apokryphos> *them
<Grey_Loki> prolisok, i'm pretty sure that the video app would take as much memory as it needs
<Grey_Loki> How much RAM is in your system?
<prolisok> 1 Gb
<Grey_Loki> Also, how much is your video player actually using?
<Grey_Loki> Use 'top' to find out
<apokryphos> youtheman: does it not work fine?
<prolisok> It opens file Okay, but it interupts when playing from time to time
<youtheman> apokryphos: i am trying to modify it so that it does not inconvenience my family
<bxnp> what is the cpu usages when you play that file prolisok
<youtheman> it is defaulting to Kubuntu at boot up
<youtheman> i want it to boot to XP by default
<youtheman> i am the only one using Linux for university stuff
<prolisok> how can I get to know how much video player is using?CPU usage - quater of full usage
<bxnp> no you are not youtheman
<filthpig3> installing the xp driver with ndiswrapper
<filthpig3> for the d-link card I'm trying to get working
<filthpig3> oh well, it didn't work
<filthpig3> hm
<filthpig3> can it be that the prism54usb and ndiswrapper drivers are colliding?
<apokryphos> youtheman: that's probably very easy (though Kubuntu's real grub editor comes in Feisty). Pastebin me your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bxnp> dont spam filthpig3
<bxnp> anyway
<apokryphos> !enter | filthpig2
<ubotu> filthpig2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bxnp> what is ndiswrapper saying when you install the INF file
<youtheman> apokryphos: you are going above and beyond the call of duty here
<youtheman> i am fidning some results googling
<youtheman> something about changing default
<youtheman> default 0 to default whatever item windows is on
<apokryphos> youtheman: I'm really not :P
<Smorg> anyone here use the linuxant drivers? do they work?
<Smorg> worth getting?
<apokryphos> youtheman: it'll be easier for me if you pastebin it
<Sayers> Are there any decent/good free web hosts laying around, I really dont feel like spending oney
<filthpig3> bxnp: It didn't say anything other than installing the file
<Smorg> kppp can't seem to work normally :-/
<bxnp> ndiswrapper -l the output filthpig3
<youtheman> apokryphos: does GRUB read the menu.lst at every boot? I don't have to "burn" the changed menu.lst to the MBR do i?
<filthpig3> and when I do ndiswrapper -l I get prisa02, driver installed, hardware present
<filthpig3> prisma*
<bxnp> oke well its good
<filthpig3> so it really should be working
<apokryphos> youtheman: no, you don't. The MBR is a ridiculously small thing that just redirects, in this case -- to /boot. That file is the GRUB configuration file.
<bxnp> and how do you know that its not working
<bxnp> do iwconfig
<youtheman> okay
<youtheman> apokryphos++
<Grey_Loki> 1984++
<youtheman> brb gotta reboot
<youtheman> and test out the new menu.lst
<apokryphos> youtheman: I hope you haven't changed anything bad :P
<mervteck> hey everybody!
<apokryphos> otherwise we won't be seeing you again ;-)
<apokryphos> hi
<Skuller> omg is there any way i can change anything (except the background) in my glass monitor karamba widget?
<Grey_Loki> Skuller, not easily
<Grey_Loki> Unless you fancied going through the .theme file, and editing it manually
<Grey_Loki> (I commented out the wireless card section, since i'm on a cabled network)
<mervteck> can anyone help me with getting bf2 to work on wine =\ the wine channel is useless, and the site isant much better
<Skuller> Grey_Loki: easy to change the options in the theme file?
<Skuller> Grey_Loki: i got no prorgrammin skillz btw if thats what is needed
<bxnp> filthpig3: what does iwconfig says
<Grey_Loki> Skuller, well, take a look at the theme file
<LeeJunFan> mervteck: what would you want to play that crappy game for anyway :p
<prolisok> bxnp, Grey_loki, do you have any ideas what can be the problem of such stops while playing video
<mervteck> heyyy i like bf2 xD
<Skuller> Grey_Loki: how?....open with kate?
<mervteck> just cuz i love sniping noobs xD
<LeeJunFan> mervteck: I used to - until they neutered the helo's.
<Grey_Loki> It's stored in /home/user/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba/themes/
<Grey_Loki> But yeah, open it with something
* Grey_Loki uses mousepad
<bxnp> what are the specs of your box prolisok
<Skuller> Grey_Loki: ok...hehe
<Grey_Loki> It's a standard text file, with a different extension
<prolisok> bxmp, what is specs of box?
<bxnp> bxnp it is :)
<prolisok> sorry, bxnp
<bxnp> ehm, specs is what kind of hardware are you running
<mervteck> yeah i was mad when all of a suddon a minigun can hit a guy 60 times and only take 20 health =\
<bxnp> video card cpu ram
<filthpig3> bxnp: lo and eth0 gives no wireless ext
<filthpig3> and the card is dead
<filthpig3> the powerLED is dark
<filthpig3> how can I get the prism-driver to not run?
<bxnp> blacklist the module
<filthpig3> geez, I'm lagged as hell :s
<mervteck> my bf2 starts ... but b4 i get any menu or anything it crashes and screws my Desktop to where i have to restart
<kunwon1> Hello - I'm on kubuntu with KDE 3.5.5, and when I go to System Settings > Monitor & Display, It says the Monitor & Display module could not be loaded. Possible reasons listed are that an error occurred during the last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module, or that I have an old third party module lying around. I've tried googling and haven't found anything helpful, any suggestions as to how I can get my monitor &
<kunwon1> display module working again would be appreciated
<prolisok> Video card ati radeon x1600 XT 256 Mb, installed driver ok - bxnp, cpu - atlon 3500+, RAM - 2x512 Mb
<LeeJunFan> mervteck: are you running the wine that comes with kubuntu or the up to date one?
<Skuller> Grey_Loki: its in .skz extension and opens up a bunch of ants when opened with kate
<bxnp> filthpig3: put a line blacklist yourmodule in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<mervteck> how can i tell?
<Grey_Loki> Skuller, you're looking at the wrong place, then
<LeeJunFan> mervteck: you would have had to add a repoistory to get the newest.
<mervteck> i believe i already did
<bxnp> whell that should be more then enough to play hdvideo
<filthpig3> bxnp: "blacklist prism54usb2" ?
<mervteck> go in PM for a minuet lee
<bxnp> is that the module wich got loaded on boottime filthpig3 then yes
<Skuller> Grey_Loki: ok i think i'll get back to it later...i need to go
<Skuller> thanks for your help
<Skuller> laterz
<bxnp> and for now you have to remove the module with rmmod yourmodule
<Grey_Loki> Seeya, Skuller
<prolisok> Yes, bxnp, I had common problem playing small files in kffeine before I enabled using larger amount of hardware resource for player
<filthpig3> hmh :/
<bxnp> btw filthpig3 do ndiswrapper -m allso
<bxnp> and then the easiest way is to reboot and see if you card is recognized at boot time
<filthpig3> rebooting at
<bxnp> what filthpig3
<bxnp> one sec prolisok
<prolisok> Ok, bxnp, I'll wait
<payam> #ubuntu.se
<payam> How can i see a iso file without write it on a Cd
<payam> ?
<Grey_Loki> payam, sudo mount /path/to/iso /path/to/mount -o loop
<filthpig3> at
<filthpig3> atm
<filthpig3> damned m-key
<filthpig3> hehehe, sorry
<filthpig3> hm
<filthpig3> no go :(
<filthpig3> sigh
<filthpig3> why OH why
<filthpig3> hm
<bxnp> i am on the phone filthpig3
<payam> Grey_loky
<filthpig3> bxnp: okey
<Grey_Loki> payam?
<payam> where can i write the name of the iso fail
<payam> Hw can i select it
<payam> bkz i have two iso files
<Grey_Loki> Sorry, I don't understand what you mean.
<payam> and i want that one of them be installed
<payam>  sudo mount /path/to/iso /path/to/mount -o loop
<payam> what happens if i write it in terminal?
<Grey_Loki> If you write that, nothing
<payam> nothing?
<payam> so?
<Grey_Loki> You need to substitue the two /path/to's with proper paths
<Grey_Loki> So if your iso was in your home directory, and your mountpoint was /media/iso
<Grey_Loki> The command would be:
<principo> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen??
<Grey_Loki> sudo mount /home/payam/file.iso /media/iso -o loop
<filthpig3> and you create the /media/iso with sudo mkdir /media/iso :)
<filthpig3> !.de | principo
<ubotu> principo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<payam> > sudo mount /home/payam/Autocad Lt 2005.iso /media/iso -o loop  ?
<payam> like that?
<Grey_Loki> payam, assuming that /media/iso is a directory, yes
<Grey_Loki> I should also tell you that software piracy is illegal
<payam> media iso?
<payam> i know
<payam> i have wine
<payam> waite
<payam>  :  /media/iso
<payam> what you say about that='
<payam> ?
<payam> what shoul i write then?
<filthpig3> yes
<Grey_Loki> payam, type ls /media/iso
<Grey_Loki> Does it give you an error, or not?
<payam> waite
<payam> i should test it
<payam> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
<payam> or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
<payam> Other options: [-nfFrsvw]  [-o options]  [-p passwdfd] .
<payam> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<bruno__> oi
<filthpig3> payam: in konsole, write sudo mkdir /media/iso
<payam> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/iso': File exists
<osh_> Is there a way to control the cpu governors based on temperature? I need it to switch to powersave when temp goes over a certain threshold. Is there something out there already or should I start my python-fu?
<bruno__> alguem fala portugues ai
<osh_> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<osh_> bruno__: or ask your question in english. ;-)
<bruno__> http://
<bruno__> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Sayers> does /tmp clean it'
<bruno__> :)
<Sayers> it's* self out?
<bruno__> thank you
<filthpig3> payam, then mounthing the
<filthpig3> ?erh
<filthpig3> then mounting the image should work..
<filthpig3> oh well
<filthpig3> I give up my project for now
<filthpig3> bb tomorrow..
<Cantthinkofname> what are some good media players besides amarok?
<Cantthinkofname> i'm getting kinda tired of it
<|lostbyte|> join #php
<chino> mplayer
<|lostbyte|> Sorry..
<MostKnown53> helloe what kind of program is used to install programs in kubuntu
<payam> what do you mean?
<MostKnown53> like im new to linux and i wanted to start with kubuntu and i dont kno how to install program i always get probelms with depends
<payam> K menyaddd/remove programs
<biohazard> # ubuntu-pl
<biohazard> #ubuntu.pl
<MostKnown53> what does #ubuntu.pl do
<mervteck> hey everyone
<MostKnown53> hey
<sybux> hi all, I need to connect to a Wifi network which is in WPA enterprise with LEAP encryption. Any1 know how I can do this ?
<andreux> Boa tarde
<Grey_Loki> sybux, you'd have to use wpa_supplicant
<Grey_Loki> !wpa_supplicant
<mervteck> is anyoone here a linux coder?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sybux> Grey_Loki: thx, I will have a look
<billy00> help! my apt-get is completely broken.  i can't install or update any software.  all hope is lost
<MostKnown53> how do i get synaptic
<billy00> apt-get keeps trying to remove a package, but it keeps getting an error, and it refuses to give up
<mervteck> anyone wann talk to meh? im lonly! xD
<billy00> it won't let me do anything else until this package is removed
<fdoving> billy00: can you paste the error to http://rafb.net/paste and give me the address to the result?
<billy00> sure thing
<Grey_Loki> MostKnown53, it should be installed by default
<Grey_Loki> System>Administration>Synaptic
<MostKnown53> ok thx
<billy00> fdoving: http://rafb.net/p/wA1r5693.html
<MostKnown53> do u kno how to make it so that the bootloader will boot from a usb drive
<cecko> hi all, don't you know if the kubuntu herd 5 iso is named correctly in its metadata?
<Lynoure> Is there some way apart from the font size for adjusting menubar or toolbar height in kde?
<tominglis> hi, does anyone know how to change the encoder quality in kaudiocreator?
<fdoving> billy00: can you now paste the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/hl1440lpr.postrm ? ('cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/hl1440lpr.postrm|more' to view, space for more if it's more than one page)
<Section31> I so love the Beryl "beam up" animation for minimizing/maximizing apps.
<billy00> will do
<Grey_Loki> I'm tempted to install Beryl on this desktop system
<Grey_Loki> But in the preview videos i've seen for it, there are lots of artifacts
<Grey_Loki> Plus, I run dualhead :D
<billy00> fdoving: http://rafb.net/p/kFJLw543.html
<NDPowerBook> Grey_Loki: No artifacts on my Dell Latitude 400 that I'm running it on.
<Grey_Loki> NDPowerBook, how about dualscreen?
<NDPowerBook> Grey_Loki: I dunno.
<Grey_Loki> brb
<paul__> anyone tried lightscribe on linux?
<fdoving> billy00: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/hl1440lpr.postrm and add a # infront of the last line.
<billy00> ok
<RawSewage> where is the spell check switch in Konversation
<RawSewage> nm
<RawSewage> right-click text-input box
<cecko> I have brain-teaser for you all: you have two files. both of them are called "feisty-desktop-i386.iso" and both of them are labeled as "Kubuntu 7.04 i386" when opened in k3b. Which of them is Kubuntu Feisty Herd 5?
<yacoob> cecko, mount them, check them :)
<billy00> fdoving: i thnk that worked, thanks!
<fdoving> billy00: you're welcome. :)
<filthpig3> :s
<MostKnown53> hey who has been working with kubuntu for a while
<fdoving> cecko: the one which md5sum matches the one on the download page.
<fdoving> MostKnown53: what is your question?
<MostKnown53> i need to know what the best software is, instant messenger, email, firewall,antivirus,mediaplayer and so on
<filthpig> well
<filthpig> most of it is installed already, MostKnown53 ;)
<cecko> yacoob: that would be handy, thx
<fdoving> MostKnown53: IM: kopete, mail: Kontact/Kmail or Mailody (imap only), firewall you don't need, antivirus: clamav, but you don't really need that either, mediaplayers: kaffeine is good for movies, amarok is great for music.
<cecko> fdoving: you solved it! thx
<fdoving> cecko: you're welcome :)
<yacoob> those days I mostly use gmail
<filthpig> I prefer using amsn for IM, but of course that's only for msn ;)
<filthpig> and Konqueror for irc
<MostKnown53> lol so u telling me i dont need a firewall with linux or a antivirus, if i dont use a firewall then whats keeping hackers from stilling personal information and what ever else they want
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<fdoving> MostKnown53: if you don't install any services you're safe.
<MostKnown53> what will be a service
<yacoob> MostKnown53, you don't need antivirus, there are little viruses that attack Linux out there in the wild.
<yacoob> Firewall... well, that depends on your setup.
<filthpig> most of the linux viruses are aimed at servers
<fdoving> MostKnown53: mailservers, ftpservers, webservers etc.
<MostKnown53> ok im just worried about the firewall part
<yacoob> filthpig, those are worms  :)
<MostKnown53> i use paypal and ebay alot i dont want someone stealing my information
<filthpig> yacoob: well they mess up the system anyway :P can do, at least :P
<filthpig1> sigh
<filthpig1> not getting that Foxtrot Utah Charlie *-ing d-link card to work :(
<tominglis> hi, how do you edit the monitor and display settings from the system settings, without using the ui?
<tominglis> (the ui is broken)
<filthpig1> sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<LOLNADA> hey, Kubunt edgy's DVD has Beryl?
<LOLNADA> hey, Kubunt edgy's DVD has Beryl?
<tominglis> filthpig1: i particularly want to edit the power saving option
<tominglis> the one that tells the machine how long to keep the screen from going off
<tominglis> that's not in xorg.conf?
<mervteck> =O i got CSS TO WORK WOOT!
<Alonea> So, does Linux have any nice video editing software? like somthing similar to Pinnacle , Showbiz, Primier, etc.
<Cugel> Alonea: short anwer: no. Longer answer: Kdenlive is quite nice -- and I was used to Pinnacle.
<Cugel> You're meant to used Kino. And I will say it here and now: Kino _sucks_.
<Alonea> Cugel: doesn't surprise me.
<Cugel> But I was able to happily edit scenes and stuff with Kdenlive.
<Cugel> Kino is okay for capturing from my digital camera.
<Alonea> I want an app that can record video from a video source, but now that I think of it I dont have video plugs on this compy like my other one does. Well, I need to to be able to read a lot of different formats. Especially .vob files. I like doing AMVs.
<Cugel> I use VLC to play .vob files -- but I don't know if there's an editor for those.
<orient2000> Kdenlive is not in adept is it?
<Cugel> orient: no it's not.
<Cugel> It should, really.
<Alonea> Cugel: yeah, Show Biz would, but the program was real bad at managing ram that it crashed a lot.
<Alonea> Cugel: I would rip a dvd to another format but I cant find anything that works on sony's new dvds these days
<ub_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Alonea> ub_: who was that for?
<fiction> How do i browse files as sudo?
<fiction> for example, in ubuntu, i can do "sudo nautilus"
<Alonea> fiction: kdesu konqueror in the terminal.
<Cugel> fiction: sudo konqueror?
<fiction> sudo konqueror doesnt wok
<fiction> Alonea: thanks, ill try
<Alonea> fiction: no problem, and ignore any errors it says. its referring to wacom tablet.
<fiction> Alonea: it worked, thanks. and yes, terminal showed a bunch of "failed to..."
<Alonea> fiction: its just X bad device stuff. dont worry about it. it does it to everyone. ^__^
<underdog5004> unless you comment out that portion in xorg.conf
<fiction> =)
<filthpig> sorry to interrupt, but what exactly is that wacom stuff in xorg?
<Gunirus> something useless
<osh_> Is there a way to control the cpu governors based on temperature? I need it to switch to powersave when temp goes over a certain threshold. Is there something out there already or should I start my python-fu?
<Cugel> There are instructions on what to comment out -- it does help thingsl.
<Alonea> well, I actually have a wacom tablet, just haven't tried to use it yet on Linux. Its a shame I wont be able to run Corel Painter 9 on Linux, but I will eventually get windows back up and running on the other hd.
<filthpig> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cugel> Personally I think it's a bug.
<filthpig> Gunirus: :) but if it's useless, why is it there? :)
<Gunirus> you have a wacom tablet?
<Alonea> Gunirus: yeah, I do. I bought one at best buy a couple months ago. they are awesome.
<Gunirus> try it!
<filthpig> Gunirus: what is a wacom tablet? :P
<Gunirus> filthpig: disable it ....
<filthpig> heheh, ok :p
<Gunirus> if you don't know what it is, then you can't have one :)
<Alonea> filthpig: you seriously have never heard of them? well, for one, they are not cheap. basically its a digital drawing pad.
<filthpig> aha
<filthpig> one of those things
<Gunirus> Alonea: price?
<Alonea> Gunirus: I got one for 110.
<Gunirus> $ or  ?
<Alonea> $
<Alonea> Gunirus: its a small one, but it works just fine for me.
<Gunirus>  82.599
<Gunirus> too much for me
<Alonea> Gunirus: is that the conversion for you? but yes, they are not cheap and the bigger ones go in the thousands of dollars range
<Gunirus> wtf
<mervteck> can anyone help me figure out a crash log from Wine
<mervteck> well an app running with wine
<Alonea> Gunirus: they really are not for the common people to just mess around with. they are for professional artists and the video editing people of movies and such.
<Gunirus> i know
<Gunirus> but i was surprised
<Alonea> Gunirus: yeah, and 110 is actually pretty cheap for the one I got. was lucky i saw one on sale and such
<Gunirus> $ > 1000 for some elctronics...
<Alonea> Gunirus: yeah, the prices on them are insane.
<Alonea> ooo, 12x19 pad looks like it dropped. at least their intuos series did. only $750
<mervteck> so can anyone help a noob decifer a crash log?
<Gunirus> mervteck: maybe
<Alonea> I got a graphire 4x5 pad.
<mervteck> how would i send the log anyways
<Gunirus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lupul> can anyone tell me pls if i can remove some menus in the right click menu?
<lupul> i want to remove refresh desktop
<the_hammer> how do i adjust permissions on trash can
<the_hammer> got a file in there wont let me emty :(
<mervteck> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10817/ ream em and weep! xD
<mervteck> 444 lines of error...
<the_hammer> if its that bad id reinstall heh
<mervteck> lol i dunno if its all errors.. but help meh figure out what the hell it all means and how to fix it >.<
<Gunirus> the_hammer: BlackMagic? :
<Gunirus> :p
<Gunirus> oops
<the_hammer> lol
<Gunirus> mervteck: BlackMagick?
<mervteck> yeah thats my pc name =P
<Gunirus> for games you've cedega
<Gunirus> not wine
<mervteck> wine says it will run BF2
<mervteck> so far it runs anything steam, i wanna see it run BF2 now =)
<the_hammer> cvirus did u ever hang on undernet?
<CVirus> the_hammer: yes
<CVirus> the_hammer: what is it ?
<the_hammer> lol been ages since i seen u
<CVirus> the_hammer: #Kubuntu-offtopic
<filthpig1> god DAMN
<Alonea> filthpig1: dear, language.
<mervteck> so anyone got a clue on what all the errors are saying and how to fix it?
<mervteck> or hell even a clue
<filthpig1> Alonea: sorry, been a rogh day :p
<filthpig1> rough
<filthpig1> oh well
<Alonea> filthpig1: its okay dear. if I didn't say it someone else would of. actually someone in #ubuntu  yesterday completely had a cow for someone saying damn just by itself. I hope today goes better for you!
<VR_> would of?
<VR_> BWEURGH~ !
<filthpig1> haha
<filthpig1> Alonea: sure it wasn't that christian derivative channel you were on, then? :P :D
<Alonea> mervteck: ok, dxdiag is direct X diagnosis type thing.
<mervteck> kks
<Alonea> filthpig1: lol! no, its just some people take the "family friendly" thing a bit toooo far.
<filthpig1> haha, so it seems
<mervteck> Alonea: so what should i do?
<Alonea> mervteck: it looks like it is looking for direct x components. also, do you have 3d acceleration?
* filthpig1 whines all by himself in the dark livingroom
<filthpig1> ALONE
<filthpig1> abandoned by all
<filthpig1> even ndiswrapper :(
<ubuntu_> holas
<mervteck> i... duno can u be more idot so i can understand? xD i know i got my nvidia drivers, i know i got a few dll's ppl sequested i get
<ubuntu_> alguna mujer
<nosrednaekim> hello
<Alonea> mervteck: do you get the cube with gears when you do this in the terminal
<Alonea> ? fgl_glxgears
<filthpig1> !.es | ubuntu_
<nosrednaekim> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mervteck> yeah
<nosrednaekim> mervteck: whats your frame rate?
<mervteck> how do i check
<Alonea> mervteck: let that run for a few seconds, close box, and it will tell you
<nosrednaekim> it should be printed in the terminal you started fgl_glxgears from
<filthpig1> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<mervteck> k 1 sec
<mervteck> mm didnt tell me anything =\
<Alonea> mervteck: how long did you let it run? 5 seconds should do it...
<Alonea> mervteck: and you just closed the gears box right?
<mervteck> 1 sec im redoing it only from konsole this time...
<mervteck> i let it run this time from console for about 30 seconds and when i closed the geers box it says X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<Alonea> mervteck: oh, did you not do it in the terminal/konsole last time?
<mervteck> not the first few times but now when i do it gives me that error
<Alonea> mervteck: but while its running, in the terminal it will start spouting framerates every couple seconds
<mervteck> nope it dont do it
<mervteck> in console i put glxgears
<mervteck> and it jsut sits there
<Alonea> mervteck: nop, its fgl_glxgears
<mervteck> bash not found
<Alonea> mervteck: did you just copy and paste what I put in, exactly?
<mervteck> yes
<filthpig1> btw, will (k)ubuntu revert to using bash, or will they stick to dash?
<Alonea> mervteck: and you checked there wasn't a space in front of the f or anything right?
<filthpig1> and what is actually the difference (except that cedega won't work with dash ^^)
<mervteck> right
<mervteck> mervteck@BlackMagic:~$ fgl_glxgears
<mervteck> bash: fgl_glxgears: command not found
<Alonea> hmm, odd. maybe thats only if you have fglrx.
<Alonea> i had to install binary drivers to get my ati card to work
<mervteck> ahh
<mervteck> nvidia pwns =)
<Alonea> the binary are for nvidia too
<Morvok> do the legacy drivers support the video-in for capturing?
<Alonea> lets see, i guess if the gears showed up without the fgl then I guess you have 3d, but I am not sure.
<Alonea> mervteck: what was the game you were trying to do with wine again?
<sicye> hi!whz cant i resiye mz parttio wih qtparted?i only shows me format?and how can i change keyboard to qwertz?i changed regional settings in kcontrl,but sill hae qwertz_
<mervteck> BattleFeild  2
<sicye> and my keyboard wont work proper with  kubuntu?
<sicye> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Alonea> sicye: the default keyboard is us querty.
<Alonea> *qwerty
<filthpig1> sicye: unless you changed it during installation
<Alonea> sicye: and partitioning is quite easy. first screen you make the sizes with the little slide bar and then you goto next screen to say which partition is which and whether you want to reformat them or not
<sicye> Alonea: well, i want t change it to german, i did in change it to german i regiona! and im on livevcd at the moment, still testng
<Alonea> sicye: ok, so you want language to be german and keyboard to be qwerty?
<filthpig1> does anybody know if the partitionmanager from herd5 will be the one used on the final release?
<sicye> Alonea: i  want  to resize partition and install kubuntu via virtualbox!!and yes
<filthpig1> It's really terrible to use :s
<Alonea> sicye: dunno what virtualbox is...I just use their stuff to partition. works fine for me.
<Alonea> sicye: is virtualbox with daemon tools?
<Alonea> *like
<sicye> Alonea: well, qtparted will only let me format bu no resize
<mervteck> Alonea : any clue what i can do?
<sicye> Alonea: virtualbox is like vmware, you can have several workingstation, for instaling diffrent distros as tessystems for example
<Alonea> mervteck: what os is wine set to?
<mervteck> xp i believe 1 sec
<Alonea> sicye: ah, ok. well, I dont know really how to help. only way I install is through bootable dvd
<mervteck> yup windows XP
<sicye> Alonea: i  reboot ino mz os then, resiye and install kubuntu as testsystem hen!thx for trying
<Alonea> mervteck: well, I have not used wine much so see what they say in #winehq
<sicye> kubuntu seems to have real problems with my solar keyboard thog :(
<mervteck> there useless they never talk and when they do they jsut say figure it out yourself!
<Alonea> mervteck: check this page? http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3438
<mervteck> yup checked it lots
<Alonea> mervteck: hmm, maybe someone in ##linux has an idea
<BenPA> hi all ... I lost my desktop trash can on my KDE desktop ... how do I get it back
<Alonea> BenPA: umm, to get it in your taskbar you right click, goto add applet and it will be on the list. maybe get it there then drag to desktop. I prefer it by the clock myself
<BenPA> thank you alonea I found it
<mervteck> can anyone tell me how to set my refresh rate to 60
<filthpig1> mervteck: google it?
<crackhead_25> question: anyone know how to retrive all the windows and exactly the desktop of whatever the last kde session was?
<crackhead_25> my comp crashed, and i wanted to see what kopete messages had been sent me..
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> how can i install grub from the live cd? im trying to rescue my system
<ubuntu_> ??
<crackhead_25>  question: anyone know how to retrive all the windows and exactly the desktop of whatever the last kde session was? my comp crashed, and i wanted to see what kopete messages had been sent me..
<filthpig1> crackhead_25: unless you're logging with kopete, they're gone
<X86echo> I got to set auto spell checking in Konqueror when I type it does not do it anymore anyone know a trick ?
<filthpig1> ubuntu_: I'm quite sure you can find a howto for it with google
<BenPA> does anyone know if there is an equivalent of apple's parallel in linux yet?
<crackhead_25> how do i log with kopete?
<mervteck> well that was useless
<shad-99> any one know how to get cs 1.6 to work with Wine?
<mervteck> did u install the tahoma font?
<hans> ...moin, moin!
<BenPA> does anyone know if there is an equivalent of apple's parallel in linux yet?
<filthpig1> what's that?
<BenPA> a program that runs osx linux and ms at the same time under osx
<ubuntu__> can anyone help me?
<shad-99> Does any one know if you can install cs 1.6 on to Kubuntu with wine?
<filthpig1> BenPA: vmware, then
<filthpig1> or from kernel 2.6.20 it's kvm
<ruphy> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<shad-99> is that working with vmware?
<_Anderson_> how can I put that tool bar (like on MAC OS X) on kde?
<BenPA> I know vmware but I was wondering if there was something else
<filthpig1> shad-99: I believe using cedega would be better
<filthpig1> BenPA: kvm
<filthpig1> kernel vm
<BenPA> oh
<shad-99> ahh ok never heard about cdega? .. -Lolo
<shad-99> lol
<PFA> j0, i am having trouble figuring out how to link the buttons on my media keyboard to any actual function? i have seen !mediakeys and i'm at the thing in KControl but it seems to be generally useless...?
<BenPA> have you ised it
<filthpig1> shad-99: www.transgaming.com
<BenPA> used
<shad-99> no
<_Anderson_>  how can I put that tool bar (like on MAC OS X) on kde?
<filthpig1> BenPA: nope. I don't think my poor old Athlon XP 2500+ cpu can take it :P
<shad-99> ahhh thanks alot.. gonna try it -bye m8
<filthpig1> np, byes
<BenPA> ok thanks
<filthpig1> _Anderson_: I'm currently not using linux, but I think if you right-click on the panel and navigate from there you can find something
<filthpig1> I've never used it, so I don't know exactly where it is
<filthpig1> if you can't find it, google is always a neat little thing ;)
<the_hammer> i got to figure out how to get floppy to work and how to adjust permissions on trash can
<the_hammer> bout had it with kubuntu
<the_hammer> 1 prob after the next
<filthpig1> why floppy?
<the_hammer> spent 3 hours or so to install all my media stuff i needed
<the_hammer> got some docs i need
<filthpig1> uh
<filthpig1> what stuff did you need that apt could not supply?
<the_hammer> some docs i got a floppy..its a pain sending from pc to pc when i could fix it so kubuntu could open a floppy
<the_hammer> thats 1
<the_hammer> then my trash can wont let me emty it
<filthpig1> oO
<the_hammer> i click on properties and permissions and it wont let me edit its all greyed
<filthpig1> hm
<the_hammer> cant log in as root cuz its disabled
<the_hammer> wich is stupid
<filthpig1> disabled?!
<filthpig1> erh
<the_hammer> its the only linux distro i tried that wont let u log in as a root user
<filthpig1> it's for safety
<filthpig1> and you can use sudo
<the_hammer> ya sudo su
<the_hammer> then i made a short cut for editing files and stuff
<the_hammer> kmenuedit then command konqueror --profile filemanagement :)
<the_hammer> called it super duper user
<the_hammer> works
<the_hammer> log in as different user and it goes for root to allow u to over write files and crap
<the_hammer> learned that from mepis
<the_hammer> only thing id say that kubuntu gots going for it its easy to update the kernels and easy to update to most current kde
<the_hammer> rest id say is a pain in the arse
<the_hammer> im fighting with myself not to ditch it but seems im running into prob after prob
<orient2000> './configure --prefix=kde-config --prefix'  what is a prefix? what should I type?
<beta> the_hammer: what exactly do you mean by media stuff?
<the_hammer> libdvdcss and libdvdcss2 and w32codes
<PFA> j0, i am having trouble figuring out how to link the buttons on my media keyboard to any actual function? i have seen !mediakeys and i'm at the thing in KControl but it seems to be generally useless...?
<the_hammer> easy to install but was difficult to find a place to d/l them all
<the_hammer> most links refer to dead links
<mrbrdo> hello guys
<the_hammer> 3hrs later i got everything i wanted done
<mrbrdo> i have a problem with video4linux, i'm getting the error "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode". i am using the nvidia drivers installed via envy, and glxinfo says direct rendering: Yes
<the_hammer> no problems with java and flash players or video or audio formats and streams and all that
<orient2000> './configure --prefix=kde-config --prefix'  what is a prefix? what should I type?
<filthpig> anyway, you can edit your permissions under system settings, user accounts
<filthpig> orient2000: depends on what you're doing, heh
<beta> the_hammer: yep, i kinda feel the same...(k)ubuntu suffers from bad manuals
<orient2000> I try to configure install kdenlive
<mrbrdo> X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode anyone knows anything about this error?
<filthpig> beta: most ubuntu manuals are also valid for kubuntu
<the_hammer> that and poor support
<the_hammer> i looked at user/accounts and such and it was to no avail
<filthpig> click "Administrator mode" in the bottom right corner
<the_hammer> i did that
<beta> filth: yes, but a lot are outdated...not well structured ect. its understandable if you start out such a big project like ubuntu is...with several ports versions and all
<filthpig> and then you can add groups of stuff you want permission to edit
<the_hammer> yeah lol beta alot of stuff i red was dated dec 2002
<beta> but ist a apin in the ass for beginers....as it is is for people maintaining the manuals and how tos ;)
<the_hammer> not much for 2007 for what i needed heh
<beta> a pain
<the_hammer> and the links from dec 2002 were dead links
<the_hammer> a 5 min task took me 3 friggen hours
<the_hammer> if i had a distro with rpms man id be stylin heh
<filthpig> most of the non-updated howtos are not updated because a) there's a built-in fix for it in kubuntu, or b) it's still a valid howto
<the_hammer> i say slack is best
<filthpig> the_hammer: what did you want to do?
<the_hammer> no muss no fuss
<filthpig> hha
<filthpig> and you talk about stuff taking five minutes?
<the_hammer> yup
<filthpig> "I'll go make some coffee while this small app is compiling"
<the_hammer> kubuntu is most difficult cuz most methods i use are root and root is disabled
<the_hammer> so finding work arounds takes forever yes
<Jonty> the_hammer: you know about sude, don't you?
<Jonty> *sudo
<the_hammer> more so when ppl dunno whatcha want or know how to
<the_hammer> yup
<the_hammer> sudo su
<Jonty> how about sudo bash?
<Parkotron> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<the_hammer> su i get autherize failed
<Jonty> if you really want a root shell
<Jonty> tried sudo?
<the_hammer> i like opening another session and using root that way
<the_hammer> then i point/click and do what i want
<filthpig2> cheese
<the_hammer> and log out
<Jonty> the_hammer: it's as simple as sudo bash
<beta> why does neither ff nor konqueror accepts localhost as port for proxy?
<Jonty> and you know running GUIs as root that weren't intended to be run as such is dangerous?
<beta> it keeps resetting to 0 or 127
<crackhead_25> how do i setup the guest account for my kubuntu?
<crackhead_25> how does that guest account work?
<beta> the_hammer: why did you choose to install kubuntu instead of sticking to slack..or what ever distro you were using, just interested?
<rdecosta> hi
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with setting up and configuring samba
<Jonty> hehe, that's the great thing about linux community support - it'll tell you to stop using a distro if it's not right
<beta> jonty: no not at all...i really were just curious
<beta> im a noob anyway
<filthpig2> well, he was attacking kubuntu because it didn't work the way he was used to
<filthpig2> which is quite lame
<beta> i dont think he did
<Linux_Galore> crackhead_25: he cant access sudo
<filthpig2> he did
<beta> nothing is perfect kubuntu has its flaws as anything else obviously
<beta> guess its ok to say that
<filthpig2> he said "this and that is stupid because it's not how I want to do it"
<crackhead_25> what if i just want to save my current session, keep it running, but let someone else start a new session which can't access my home/root folders?
<crackhead_25> i.e. let a guest use my computer to check email etc.?
<Linux_Galore> crackhead_25: you can edit the permissions for any user and what group he is part of
<filthpig2> the flaws he talked about were not flaws, he tried to do it in the way of another operating system
<Linux_Galore> he/she*
<beta> filthpig: hehe yep i guess its safe to say he wasnt very patient with sudo ;)
<crackhead_25> how do i do what i just asked, though--i.e. keep my current session running, but without it being accessible to the guest, and let the guest use a new session?
<beta> but he got a point with the manuals though
<beta> imho
<filthpig2> maybe
<filthpig2> Yet I have not had a single problem that has not been solved through howtos and friendly people in here
<beta> crack: er, how could a guest login to your session without your password anyway?
<Linux_Galore> crackhead_25: yep, all users are seen as separate accounts, you can edit your /home directory permissions to block anyone from reading your user files with konqueror
<filthpig2> It mostly doesn't matter if the howto is written for breezy, edgy or whatever
<Linux_Galore> crackhead_25: permissions in Linux are allot more stricter then windows by default
<CaBlGuY> !Beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Linux_Galore> crackhead_25: I think your main problem is your thinking Linux works a bit like windows in that if a person can run the same app he can see the same things, nope, apps are shared but not user space files
<morvok> has anyone installed rivatv on Kubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> crackhead_25: the way you looks at Linux is to think of the machines as being split in two, there is the system that only root can access or change and there are the users,  users can only edit their /home/username  nothing else, even your users program settings are all in /home/username
<Jonty> where are lock files kept?
<mike__> Hey
<mike__> Fluxbox is coooooooool
<Linux_Galore> Jonty: varies a bit  /var/spool/lock is one place
<Jonty> ok
<ab12> hello guys
<ab12> whats the package name for skype
<ab12> I mean repo?
<Linux_Galore> Jonty: whats locked ?
<Linux_Galore> ab12: skype
<mike__> why don't download it from the Skype page?
<Jonty> well, I'm trying to run a vmware image, and it says it can't access the disk image because it's locked
<ab12> Linux_Galore: I don't have any skpye
<ab12> at least not in those repos
<Jonty> "Cannot open the disk '/home/jadh/Downloads/Syllable 0.6.3/Syllable.vmdk' or one of the snapshot disks it depends on.
<Jonty> Reason: Failed to lock the file."
<ab12> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10825/
<Jonty> aha, they've got weird permissions
<klrtmto> hello humans
<ab12> my sources.list
<ab12> can someone tell me what repo do I need so I can isntall skype??
<ab12> please
<Jonty> hmm, still doesn't work
<crackhead_25> linux_galore: so what are the command strokes that i do to keep a current kde session running, open a new kde session for a guest user to use the various apps, and then return to the original kde session? (you're right i'm a newbie converting from windows.)
<Linux_Galore> ab12: open your package manager view -> manage repositories   then add this line deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free  and save it
<ab12> nevermind I found it
<Linux_Galore> crackhead_25: I dont use vmware so i havent got a clue
<ab12> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<ab12> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<crackhead_25> linux_galore: what does vmware have to do with anything? what's vmware?
<Linux_Galore> crackhead_25: sorry wrong person
<Jonty> haha
<Linux_Galore> crackhead_25: use the "switch user" option in the meanu
<Linux_Galore> menu*
<Linux_Galore> crackhead_25: that keep the old session running
<Linux_Galore> keeps*
<faLUCE> Hi. I have a binary file splitted in three files: file1, file2 and file3. Which is the command which recompose the file? thnks
<beta> can you guys reach irc.selflinux.org
<beta> ?
<beta> if so i still have a dns issue :/
<Jonty> beta: 64 bytes from h746995.serverkompetenz.net (85.214.36.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=50.9 ms
<Ash-Fox> There used to be this option to tell konqueror to remember setting for each folder rather than globally. But I just can't find it anymore, anybody know where it is?
<Jonty> beta: ie yes
<beta> Ash-fox: i wondered about that to
<beta> thx guys...great still dns isues then
<beta> can ping it to :/
<crackhead_25> how do i make all my current user folders private so that other users of the computer can't access them? is that done with "permissions"?
<Ash-Fox> crackhead_25, I do believe they are already setup that way.
<crackhead_25> can i select user permissions even for external hard drives?
<crackhead_25> they aren't setup yet that way. i made a new user, guest, signed in, and tested it, and you could access everything except the desktop folder
<Ash-Fox> crackhead_25, yes, although it will be manual options you will need to set with UIDs/GIDs in /etc/fstab
<crackhead_25> i.e. you could still access all the user's folders that weren't in the desktop folder
<Ash-Fox> crackhead_25, did you try to access any files in those folders?
<Ash-Fox> crackhead_25, you shouldn't of been able to read from them.
<crackhead_25> yeah, you could access everything, it seemed
<Ash-Fox> Directory listings - okay, reading from files - shouldn't be happening.
<RadiantFire> simple remove the "execute" permission from the relevant folders for other groups
<RadiantFire> and the will no longer be able to enter them
<beta> crackhead_25:  were you still logged in as root maybe (from creating account)?
<crackhead_25> hm
<crackhead_25> i closed that admin window, though..
<Ash-Fox> Either way, you could probably fix this by doing 'cd /home && sudo chmod 700 *' from the console.
<Ash-Fox> Either way, you could probably fix this by doing 'cd /home && sudo chmod -R 700 *' from the console.
<crackhead_25> oy vey.. now, after switching from one kde session to the other, now my mouse cursor has disappeared! i can't see the mouse cursor! (though i still sense the mouse moving--because the buttons highlight and unhighlight when i move the thing)
<kristjans> hello
<kristjans> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Ash-Fox> crabstic, sorry, I can't help you with that. But probably logging out and restarting X will fix the issue.
<crackhead_25> who's crabstic?
<Yeason> hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on an old ibook but the computer isn't showing the cd at the boot selection screen. anyone know where to start?
<Ash-Fox> I meant crackhead_25
<crackhead_25> how do i restart x without losing my current kde session?
<Ash-Fox> Nickname autocomplete wasn't being helpful :P
<beta> kristjans: ps | less lists your processes...the use killall processname to terminate it
<Ash-Fox> crackhead_25, you can't.
<beta> the = then
<kristjans> beta: thank you
<Ash-Fox> crackhead_25, but kde can save sessions.
<crackhead_25> argghh i thought linux was supposed to be so much more solid than this?
<morvok> mplater- error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<morvok> mplayer.
<Jonty> crackhead_25: can you restart your computer without losing your operating system session?
<Jonty> and Ash-Fox is right, KDE can save sessions.
<crackhead_25> jonty: how do i do that?
<Jonty> It's a setting somewhere in the control centre
<beta> crackhead: i think kdes default setting is to restore the klast session anyway...so you can logout and then choose restart x session from the menu
<beta> not 100 % sure though
<RadiantFire> morvok: are you running it straight from the menu?
<wimpies> what is the difference betwee linux-...-386 and ...-generic versions of the kernel ?
<beta> im on dapper and per default it restores my last sessions
<Jonty> wimpies: I assume 386 is more optimised for i886
<wimpies> and related, which kernel headers should I preserve ?
<wimpies> jonty : donno, my generic works just as good as the 386
<morvok> RadiantFire: yes, I ran it from the menu looking for an error because Kaffiene refuses to load the video too.
<RadiantFire> morvok: by chance, what video card do you have?
<Jonty> wimpies: You'd only notice a slight difference, if any
<kristjans> now what
<morvok> RadiantFire: a nvidia geforce and 2 ati Radeons.  it worked before last reboot.
<wimpies> jonty : question is which should I prefer having a Intel dual core duo
<kristjans> "Incorrect nice value ... Please enter an integer between -20 and 19."
<cosmo_>  I'm fairly new to the ubuntu OS and I have come across about 5 different ways, what is the best way for me to install the newest Nvidia drivers?
<Jonty> cosmo_: whichever is easiest for you
<RadiantFire> morvok: I dunno, maybe its being weird, however, if you run it from the cli, it will generally work. I have the problem sometimes, it just happens on some files though
<Jonty> probably the one which involves as little stuff that isn't related to apt-get
#kubuntu 2007-03-18
<morvok> RadiantFire: brb, reboot.. I loaded a new module last time. maybe it is causing the issue.
<gamer_> !adept locked
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<gamer_> !unlock repository
<gamer_> does anyone know how to unlock the adept repository so im not stuck in read only mode
<mrbrdo> can you configure kdetv to use composite instead of tuner method?
<cosmo_> how do I tell what version of the nvidia driver I am using?
<morvok> RadiantFire: no affect. any ideas?
<philipp__> hello, good evening, i have a problem. when i press strg alt f1 (-f6) the X (xgl with fglrx) hangs up, the output freeze (a lot of vertical lines). i cannot go back with strg alt f7
<gamer_> !apt locked
<ubotu> apt: Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.6.45ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 1398 kB, installed size 4324 kB
<gamer_> !locked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locked - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gamer_> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<gamer_> !kill process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kill process - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gamer_> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> where is that info page on why freenode doesn't allow tor connetions ?
<beta> could someone do me a favour and try to put 127.0.0.1 as port in firefox then close the prefernce dialoge and bring it up again?
<gamer_> !process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beta> and see if localhost is still set
<intelikey> fond it.
<gamer_> !process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niklaus> ...
<gamer_> !unlock repository
<Lynoure> gamer_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment. (You are welcome, and this was hopefully my last bit of support for at least a week)
<acme> hi all
<beta> hi
<acme> does anybody know how to get rid of the login screen after suspend?
<gamer_> thank you Lynoure
<gdiebel> acme: no way to do that
<acme> gdiebel: really? that
<acme> a pitty
<acme> gdiebel: I found in /etc/default/apci-suppoort "LOCK_SCREEN=true", but changing it, didn
<acme> didnt help
<gamer_> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<gamer_> anyone know how to unlock the packaging system database
<gamer_> ive tried killing processes but that doesnt work
<acme> gdiebel: I'm trying to set up a media pc, and come pretty far, but this login screen on resume from S3 is very ugly
<acme> all: OK, thanks for your support anyway. I'll keep on trying, maybe its possible somehow.
* acme wonders, why there are here so many users, and so little conversation
<gdiebel> acme: the kde screen lock does not respect the setting in acpi-support
<fdsfsf> http://taleworld.sytes.net Join Please
<acme> gdiebel: :-) yes, thats exacley my experience too ;-)  your answer: "No way" sounds very bad. I really hope, theres a way to fool the system to get rid of this screen
<nagyv> Which is the best way to help out feisty without touching your actual os?
<crimsun_> use a vm image of feisty? use a feisty desktop cd?
<morvok> hrm.. I managed to fix mplayer but I don't understand why it and kaffeine broke.
<nagyv> crimsun_: the desktop CD is not fully functional, so where could I find a howto for the vm? (what should I google for?)
<morvok> radiantFire: I found how you remove those annoying messages that you said you get on it some times too :)
<crimsun_> nagyv: how do you mean it's not fully functional?
<nagyv> crimsun: given it's just a live CD,it has some limitations
<acme> nagyv: Im running feisty, it seems to be functional :-)
<Pupeno--> does anybody know the name of channel about "professional" sound on linux?
<khirr> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nagyv> acme: arrgh, I did not said that it is wrong, but it is a beta, and I would like to try it out, check the bugs I have submitted, etc, but I do not want to risk my actual stable setup
<acme> nagyv: to be honest, Im not the type of guy whos using a vmware-instance, I plug a hd into my system and do a install from scratch, there, so my system isnt compromised at all
<acme> OK, thanks for your support, I have to sleep now, its late here in germany! bye
<beta> can i attch a terminal to konq somehow
<beta> attach
<beta> im just reading it in a tut but its wrong
<beta> Windows --> show terminal emulator
<beta> no window entry in the menu bar so obviously wrong
<beta> it would be great to have an attched terminal in the file browser though...my desktop is a mess...windows flying around everyhwere
<Linux_Galore> beta: ?? there is a terminal option in the browser
<beta> Linux_Galore: where then? or were you asking as well?
<Linux_Galore> beta: press alt T
<martiny> como configurar una tarjeta de sonido audigy 7.1
<beta> Linux_Galore: doenst do it
<Linux_Galore> beta: settings -> configure shortcuts   type  term in the searcc box
<Linux_Galore> search*
<martiny> exuseme, some body can tell me about configure a sound card audigy 7.1 ?
<Linux_Galore> beta: click on terminal emulator
<Linux_Galore> beta: set it to custom and I try alt T as the settings
<beta> Linux_Galore: ah it was on F8 here....searching didnt work thoug
<beta> thx, this is great
<beta> this will be a good starting point to clean up my messy desktop
<beta> i really need to develop some kind of....workflow or whatever you may call it ;)
<Pupeno__> Does anybody know what's the name of that channel dedicated to audio on Linux?
<Linux_Galore> beta: another trick to save you having multiple windows is to split the one you have, make it easy to do drag and drop
<Linux_Galore> beta: right click on the bottom of the file browser window and select split left right
<beta> Linux_Galore: already got that :)
<beta> why is it called a terminal emulator though...whats the difference to a real terminal?
<Pupeno__> beta: a real tearminal is a piece of hardware with a monitor and a keyboard.
<Linux_Galore> beta: you have to search within the configure shortcuts menu
<Linux_Galore> s/menu/window
<beta> doesnt show a thing...didnt even show anthing when i put "Alt" in
<beta> something isnt working there...but not an issue for now
<johey> When running java from the term, it starts GNU java (gij) or something. I want it to start Sun java. How to I do that?
<Linux_Galore> beta: I often forget the keyboard shortcuts for konqueror so I use Settings-> Configure shortcuts   then just type a few letters in the search box  ie  "term"
<Linux_Galore> johey: you missed a step in the howto
<johey> Linux_Galore: What howto?
<beta> Linux_Galore: so why is it called a terminal emulator?
<Linux_Galore> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Pupeno__> Any recommende audio player that can play through Jack (other than XMMS and alsaplayer)?
<Linux_Galore> beta: because its not a true terminal
<vursitis> im so sorry to whomever has to install java
<johey> Thanks!
<vursitis> lol
<crimsun_> Pupeno__: there's an alsa-lib jack plugin.
<vursitis> i don't remember exactly how to do it, i only remember it taking somewhere around 3 hours
<beta> Linux_Galore: so whats the differnece to the bash terminal i bring up via the mneu....or are both actually called tterminal "emulator"?
<Linux_Galore> johey: type sudo update-alternatives --config java  in a terminal
<johey> Linux_Galore: sun-java5-jre is already installed.
<johey> Linux_Galore: Ok.
<Linux_Galore> johey: that command allows you to set the system default version of java
<johey> Linux_Galore: Ah. Now we're talking... :) Thanks alot!
<Pupeno__> crimsun_: what does that do?
<crimsun_> Pupeno__: routes native alsa apps to jack
<Pupeno__> crimsun_: interesting.
<Linux_Galore> beta: they are both emulators
<Linux_Galore> beta: in fact your desktop is running in a termina
<Linux_Galore> terminal*
<beta> Linux_Galore: ok thx:)
<Linux_Galore> beta: even more fun you can have up to 16 desktop running all at the same time, I think ubuntu has 8 tty sessions you can use by default,  press ctrl alt F1 to see another terminal  and ctrl alt F7  to get back to your desktop
<vursitis> i think you can have up to 20 can't you?
<Linux_Galore> beta: you can run gnome and kde both at the same time if you want too and just swap from one to the other
<Linux_Galore> beta: run gnome in one session and kde in another
<beta> Linux_Galore: did it close that terminal after ctrl + alt + f7 or do i have to close it now somehow?
<Moniker42> what's a good msn/jabber client for kde?
<Linux_Galore> beta: nope it never closes "they are always there"
<Linux_Galore> Moniker42: gaim or kopete
<beta> Linux_Galore: er, what do you mean? if i boot linux it automatically starts 20 terminal sessions that are always up and running?
<Linux_Galore> Moniker42: gaim does the whole lot, even has yahoo chat and irc
<Moniker42> but i don't like gaim ;)
<Moniker42> at least, i didn't like it in gnome...
<Moniker42> and it has a bunch of FTP problems with msn that annoy me
<Linux_Galore> beta: ok when linux boots it loads the kernel then runs some scripts but also it starts a few tty terminal sessions,  in one it runs your desktop
<beta> Linux_Galore: allright thx
<Linux_Galore> beta:  ie  ctrl alt F1/F2/F3->F8  are all tty terminal sessions that are running
<Linux_Galore> beta: F7 is the default for the "first" X session (desktop)
<niklaus> Hallo@l.
<Linux_Galore> beta: you can have others
<beta> as a linux noob i always tried to read up on edit config files and stuff after a fresh install....trying to understand linux. but having kde now for the first time i see what a blatand mistake that was
<Yeason> I'm trying to install kubuntu on an older dell laptop, it's a PII, does anyone know what cd module I need to tell it to load?
<niklaus> Habe ein kleines Problem, kann mir jemand helfen? (Ich versuchs erst in deutsch)
<beta> i mean its obviously such a powerful working environment...its worth getting confident with it as well at the same time
<beta> niklaus: there is a german kubuntu channel usually has around 30-60 users
<Linux_Galore> beta: well Linux for starters is "trully" multi user so it allows multiple users to use a single machine, and that also includes connecting multiple screens and keyboard to one machine with each user having his/her own desktop
<Pupeno__> crimsun_: is alsa-lib jack plugin packaged for Kubuntu?
<crimsun_> Pupeno__: of course. libasound2-plugins
<crimsun_> (unless you're using feisty)
<cpk1> beta: terminals 1-7 are always running and then if you start another X session it will start more, is how I believe it works
<Linux_Galore> beta: great in schools because you dont have to have heaps of machines, you can have 4 or more students on one machine
<niklaus> Kann mir jemand auf "deutsch" helfen.
<Pupeno__> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<beta> cpk1:  thx
<Pupeno__> crimsun_: I am ot, but what's the difference if I am?
<Linux_Galore> cpk1: varies I find,  ie many distro set the :1  session on F6
<niklaus> Thanks!
<crimsun_> Pupeno__: because we don't build it in feisty.
<Pupeno__> crimsun_: why?
<crimsun_> Pupeno__: because it was promoted to main for pulseaudio, and jack is in universe.
<beta> linux_Galore: yes, the windows multiuser support is horrible...actually there isnt really a working one
<Linux_Galore> ie   ctrl alt F1  login     xinti  /usr/bin/startkde  -- :1
<Yeason> does anyone know what module I need to tell kubuntu to load, the alternate cd isn't detecting it automatically, this is for an old Dell laptop running a PII processor
<Linux_Galore> beta: try what I just typed,  get two different desktops
<Pupeno__> crimsun_: what is pulseaudio?
<Linux_Galore> beta:   typo on the command  xinit /usr/bin/startkde  -- :1   heh
<Linux_Galore> beta: kill the second desktop with ctrl alt backspace  and ctrl alt F7 to get back to the default
<nagyv> Linux_Galore: isn't this the same then right click over the desktop, and choose new whatever from the Change user submenu?
<beta> Linux_Galore: i better dont for the moment...dont want to mess soemthing up i dont need it for now :) but thx anyway
<Linux_Galore> beta: it has no effect on the system, you not changing anything
<beta> Linux_Galore: i for sure would forget some of the keystrokes or bashinputs then being cuaght up on the bash where im not confident yet hehe
<beta> being lost
<beta> on the bash suits better i guess
<ernie> beta: Use the ole Pen and paper to write these things down with - they you jsut have to remember how to read - and not remember keystrokes :)
<Linux_Galore> beta: you can do the same with the start new session   in your menu
<Linux_Galore> beta: just this way you actually see how it works
<beta> ernie: so true...i wish all the time i had a book in my hands to read stuff up instead of having to drag around multiple pdf documents on the desktop ;)
<Linux_Galore> beta: dont fear bash, especially if your not using sudo
<beta> Linux_Galore: yes im thankful for the lesson didnt knew there were several terminals running per default - interesting
<beta> but for now i allow myself to be blown away by the kde enviroment, reading the handbook at the moment....then later back to the "technical stuff"
<Linux_Galore> beta: www.kde-look.org  is a great place to get extra stuff for changing kde
<beta> knew = know
<beta> Linux_Galore: thx, might go there after completing the handbook...need something "slimmer" i feel
<ernie> beta: when you do learn something - no matter how basic - write it down - I'm just realising I should have when I 1st set my system - cause I'm head scratching on my reinstall right now :)
<beta> ernie: your right...and i just started with it yesterday!
<nagyv> beta: the funny thing is when you write it down on your computer, and then you are thinking how to get to your notes :)
<morvok> does Kubuntu not have a linux-tree package?
<ernie> beta: Well I'm upto getting my dual monitors working (again) and I think I am doing what I did last time - but I'm hitting hurdles :) Although fun - I shouldn't be relearning stuff I conquered once before
<ernie> nagyv: all the notes I did make are on my old HD :)
<beta> nagyv: hehe im actually surprised by myself but so far i managed that part without problems....uhm, no wait yesterday i almost erased my notes x)
<ernie> beta: Pen and paper rules - just make sure you have no hungry little paper munching beasties around :)
<slackman007> hasrat_usa
<Hasrat_USA> yo slack what's up
<Hasrat_USA> sending ya the file
<slackman007> ok
<beta> ernie: yes, it seems theres some stuff that causes you the same problems everytime no matter which distro...so i started it makes a lot of sense to write them down i realzied....;) build your own personal manual with core stuff you need to get into your head and reread it
<beta> i played around with linux before but i realize its time to get more serious with it
<beta> - started
<ernie> beta:Same here - although while I'm playing - I'm not getting my work done :( but all work and no play makes ernie a dull boy :)
<Hasrat_USA> slack you're getting it?
<slackman007> yep, its coming
<slackman007> eta is 7 hours now
<slackman007> now 46
<slackman007> lol
<slackman007> now 164
<slackman007> DCC RECV BuildingGodsRoughCut.avi to Hasrat_USA stalled - aborting.
<thompa> hi, how do i install grub to linux partition, cant remember..?
<thompa> im installing on someones intel macbook, and cant use the mbr because of refit issues
<thompa> i got the feisty alternative cd so i guess im ok
<losguachones> NickServ
<losguachones> #nickserv
<neo_> hey all
<neo_> im new to this kubuntu
<neo_> but wow it rocks
<NDPowerBook> neo_: Sure does.
<neo_> anyone here know how stable the 6.1 is
<NDPowerBook> 6.10 you mean?
<neo_> oyea
<NDPowerBook> I'm running it and its very stable.
<neo_> man linux has come a long way from Mandrake 10
<neo_> i just cant believe this
* DoctorEternal has been using linux since 1996- loving it
<neo_> it was pre installed with the newest version of OpenOffice.org
<neo_> ive dabbled
<neo_> but the older versions i have played with made it so hard to install software
<DoctorEternal> the trick is to replace windoze alltogether and see if you can cope
<DoctorEternal> I still have to have a windoze partition for 3ds max
<neo_> im on a MS Virtual PC
<DoctorEternal> hoping they port it
<neo_> on with xp as the host
<neo_> man it runds just fine here on the Virtual PC though
<NDPowerBook> neo_: As soon as you install Kubuntu you should also install EasyUbuntu (an app not a distro) which will easily install all your video codecs that you'll need (such as wmv, quicktime..etc)
<neo_> ill check it out
<neo_> any one know how i can get the sound to work on a Virtual PC running Kubuntu
<neo_> thats the only thing that doen't work
<neo_> god this is soooo slick
<cpk1> neo_: NO do not use easyubuntu
<neo_> its like a cross between windows xp, vista and osx
<cpk1> getting media to work is already incredibly simple you dont need to use something that might cause problems later when you dont need to
<neo_> i love this they actually got linux to be really GUI functional
<NDPowerBook> http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/hd3-complication/vulcania-naval-watch-what-no-cannons-245022.php
<C2H5OH> hi
<NDPowerBook> cpk1: What are you talking about?
<C2H5OH> I'm a bit puzzled, the rsync server from cdimage.ubuntu.com only contains DVD ISO images of stable releases
<C2H5OH> where can I find the edgy livecd iso?
<C2H5OH> (from rsync)
<neo_> Im a network admin and we are looking at a public internet pc kiosk system that uses linux with openoffice
<neo_> and quite frankly i did'n't like the idea but if it works this well i might buy it
<NDPowerBook> For an internet kiosk that people aren't going to be able to install stuff too Linux is an excellent choice.
<NDPowerBook> In fact it may be the best choice.
<neo_> this is a system that lets you use one box and emulates up to 10 desktops that whipe completely clean when the user logs off
<neo_> but i was so out of the net on how far linux has come since i first played with it
<neo_> it seams really stable, and the openoffice is so much like MS Office i no longer have a reason to stay away from it
<NDPowerBook> Yeah OO is great.
<NDPowerBook> And of course Google Docs is getting better everyday too.
<neo_> this whole system is great
<neo_> im soooo impressed
<neo_> the only thing that had me messed up for a while was the video
<NDPowerBook> Wrong resolution?
<neo_> when i installed and rebooted my video was very distorted yes
<_spaz> hmm...
<_spaz> weird...
<_spaz> i can't log into my regular user account
<_spaz> it says it can't start kstartupconfig
<neo_> i found a walk through with screen shots that got me rolling to edit the xconf file and i was runing smooth
<_spaz> >_>
<C2H5OH> is it normal that I can't find the edgy livecd iso image from cdimage.ubuntu.com from rsync?
<_spaz> atm i'm using an alternate account
<neo_> sorry spaz im stepping on you
* _spaz is bigger than neo
<NDPowerBook> Yeah but neo is.... The One.
<Bi||aBong> why when i install ubuntu gnome and kde run very slow?
<_spaz> so?
<neo_> im using kde and it seams just fine on 512 meg and AMD3000+
<neo_> im running in a virtual pc
<_spaz> hehe
<_spaz> my computer's worse, and it runs great
<NDPowerBook> neo_: When (K)Ubuntu hits 9.x or 10.x thats when I'll start converting certain "problematic" friends and family members over to Linux.
<neo_> im ready to do that now
<NDPowerBook> Right now I'd limit it to the elderly as they're the least likely to need/want to install new things.
<NDPowerBook> But thats just me.
<C2H5OH> Bi||aBong: try xfce, if it's still slow, then you'll have to tweak
<neo_> you can convert .doc .xls there is no reason to stay with ms office
<neo_> it is sooooo cool
<NDPowerBook> Yeah I use Open Office or Neo Office on all my computers. (NeoOffice is a Mac port)
<neo_> i need to get some theme packs for kde anyone know any real cool transparent ones
<neo_> i wanna geek this thing out
<neo_> and man IRC is like geek haven
<neo_> im with freinds
<neo_> i just had a tear in my eye i can feel the geeky warmth here
<cpk1> neo_: superkaramba has some cool stuff
<neo_> ill check it thanks man
<neo_> can i get opera for linux???
<_spaz> yes afaik!!!
<_spaz> :p
<_spaz> brb
<neo_> Is that superkaramba.com???
<_spaz> meh, fixed my own problem
<Schuenemann> Hi, I'm getting X restarted all the time I use blender... what could I do? I have a (crappy) SiS915
<_spaz> i just removed my account and added it again
<Schuenemann> I mean everytime
<neo_> is that superkaramba .org
<neo_> i found it
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: sounds like a lack of resources
<AaronCampbell> Ok, I'm looking to get a video card that will work well with kubuntu, with 2 monitors, and decent resolution (1680x1050).  I was told to go for an nVidia chipset.  Does the manufacturer matter?  Or the version of OpenGL support?  Or anything else?
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, anything I could do? that happens when I type 'glxinfo' too
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: you shouldnt run blender with something as basic as an sis chipset
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: no 3D support thats why it crashes
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, it was a simple modelling, that should work...
<Schuenemann> blender exists before these 3d boards were invented
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: lol, not with an sis chipset
<Schuenemann> why not? I had blender in my old p133 :p
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: imagine I went and bought a really crappy chipset, 9 out of 10 it would have sis slapped on it
<Schuenemann> I believe it's a driver problem
<Schuenemann> I don't have that problem in window$
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: 3D cards have been around far longer than blender
<cpk1> I have an SIS mobo...
<Schuenemann> yeah, I but had a really crappy trident 1 MB
<Schuenemann> but I*
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: to put it simple, the driver sux in Linux
<cpk1> and I like it a lot, it has built in digital out and everything
<Schuenemann> can't I do anything?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: nope
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: might want to try swapping to xfce
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: for the desktop
<Schuenemann> what if I try a 32MB geforce?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: that will work
<Schuenemann> but the SiS is 64 MB =)
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: actually its not, it uses system ram
<Schuenemann> how can they make something so awful?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: it designed to work with simple 2d apps like office or a web browser
<Schuenemann> you think the geforce will have a better overall performance?
<NightBird> ?
<NightBird> Schuenemann: as in comparison to what?
<Hasrat_USA> oh i remember the time when i had a 8 MB S3 (SIS) card in my machine
<Schuenemann> can I just switch cards and restart? will it recognize the new card?
<Hasrat_USA> and after 5 years i have 256 MB nvidia geforce 7300 LE
<Schuenemann> NightBird, to the *sigh* SiS
<Hasrat_USA> why isn't XVidCap added to Ubuntu's software repository?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yes it will swap over
<Hasrat_USA> i launched Synaptics package manager and searched for it but failed to find it anywhere
<Schuenemann> ok, I'll try that later, thanks
<NightBird> er... I don't know if it will switch to the right driver...
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: the gf card will use proper high speed video ram
<NightBird> it might continue to work...
<NightBird> but I would suggest downloading the driver you plan on using(such as the nvidia prop driver), change the x server to use that driver, then shutdown, install the card, and start it back up
<Schuenemann> I always found it weird... the geforce has a cooler, the SiS doesn't
<NightBird> it would be the easiest..
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: disable the on board video in the bios
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, why disable?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: forces the issue
<NightBird> Schuenemann, because it's not unheard of having onbaord video to mess with a new graphics card
<Schuenemann> I don't have onboard video
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: lol so you actually paid for an sis video card
<Schuenemann> hehehe
<Schuenemann> well, luckily the motherboard isn't like it
<beta> is koffice based around openoffice?
<Linux_Galore> beta: nope, but both support the ODF file formats
<beta> k
<bogdan_> hello all
<morvok> has anyone compiled rivaTv on edgy?
<Linux_Galore> morvok: should just work last I heard
<Linux_Galore> morvok: need to install the binary drivers though
<beta> everyone seems to be talking about egdy around here lately...dapper is still the latest stable release right?
<morvok> Linux_Galore: it won't compile :)
<SilentDis> beta: edgy is latest stable, dapper is LTS
<Linux_Galore> beta: yes, and we are feature whores
<neo_> ok im a newbie im trying to install superkaramba and the instructions tell me to comple the source i did that now what
<beta> er edgy is latest stable? since when?
<Schuenemann> since october
<SilentDis> !edgy | beta
<ubotu> beta: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Linux_Galore> neo_: ?? why ?  its on the repo you just install the thing with the package manager
<neo_> oh ok duh thanks
<SilentDis> beta: are you thinking about feisty fawn, Ubunto 7.04?  that's due out next month :)
<beta> silent: no i installed dapper cuz i thought the kubuntu website suggested it was the latest stable release
<beta> im confused now
<beta> i knew the release structure changed somehow since breezy hm
<Linux_Galore> beta: dapper has lts (long term support) were edgy is the latest new stable but it wont have the long term support of dapper so you have to update every 6-12 months
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore, sorry, what video card should I buy in your opinion?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: if you on a budget a nvidia 6200/7200 is fine if you have a bit of cash 7600
<pollyo> Hello
<beta> so dapper will never see updates to a newer release?
<SilentDis> beta: support for dapper will last longer (very much so on server) than a 'normal' ubuntu release.  otherwise, they are released every 6 months (dapper being an exception, 8 month leadin for it), and supported for 12 or 18 months (I can't remember right now).  dapper was a 'special case' deal, with extra emphasis placed on it's reliability and given 'long term support' status.
<Linux_Galore> beta: dapper will have bug fixes for a few years were edgy and feisty wont
<pollyo> Anyone have a suggestion for how to boot a live cd or dvd on a Dell Dimension E510.  Kubunutu bombs when I attempt to boot it.
<Schuenemann> nvidia is ATI?
<SilentDis> beta: dapper will continue to see updates for a full 5 years on server, i believe.
<SilentDis> Schuenemann: nope.  those are 2 different vid card chipsets
<pollyo> I have an ATI card on it and it appears to have problems with the X windows system.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: dont buy ati for Linux, drivers suck get nvidia
<Schuenemann> damn...
<SilentDis> pollyo: did you try booting with the 'safe graphics mode' or the like?  by 'bombs' what do you mean?  locks up at some particular point or some such?
<beta> bah, i got it from the german kubuntu site which indeed suggests dapper is the latest stable release :(
<pollyo> SilenDis: I attempted the safe graphics mode.
<Schuenemann> when you login as root, the wallpaper is a lot of bombs
<Schuenemann> at least on some distros
<beta> quote: Die derzeit aktuelle stabile Version ist Kubuntu 6.06.1 LTS "Dapper Drake" which translates to: " the latest stable version is kubuntu 6.06. LTS Dapper drake
<pollyo> SilenDis: It comes up with a text based screen that has a red box with information on the error.  I think it said something about not finding a window or a display or something like that.  I can go downstairs and attempt to boot it and get the exact error if you like.
<SilentDis> pollyo: during the bootup of the LiveCD, there should be a log console on one of the screens.  I believe you can reach it with ctrl-alt-F8.
<gabo> Im tring to convert the macromedia.reg
<SilentDis> pollyo: exactly what I was pointing toward.  if you get an error, let us know, we can help with that :D
<gabo> but cant intall recode
<neo_> Linux_Galore hey im still not getting it im a stupid newbie
<gabo> is there an alternate way to do it?
<pollyo> SilentDis: Ok.  Thanks.. Be right back...
<SilentDis> beta: hit the main site:  http://www.kubuntu.com/ and branch from there.  I'm betting the translation team just hasn't gotten around to it.  :)
<beta> silent: yes i just saw it...what a bummer
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: there is a project for 3D open source drivers for Linux and Intel have open source drivrs for their stuff ie i950 etc  but ati seem to treat Linux users like they are second class users
<gabo> how do i convert a text fiel to ascii
<Schuenemann> that sucks
<SilentDis> beta: if you download from the main site, translation into german is fully available, just might have to muddle through an english install is all :)
<beta> starting out on kubuntu and get an outdated installation because of a translation failure
<beta> }:|
<SilentDis> Linux_Galore: i'd agree with that statement.  I was due for a vid card upgrade myself, so I switched to nvidia. !envy really helped in that regard too :)
<Linux_Galore> beta: try feisty,  its in feature freez right now and it pretty stable so you wont have to update the install for ages
<gabo> how do i convert a text file to ascii??
<Linux_Galore> gabo: text is ascii
<beta> so dapper will always stay dapper...where edgy will update to the newest release via the update manager (once its released)?
<SilentDis> gabo: what do you mean by 'convert a text file to ascii'?  most of the time, text files use either UTF-8 or ASCII character sets, and linux supports both fine.  what is the 'end result' you are aiming for?
* neo_ is pulling his hairs out
<beta> for example your on edgy and when feist is out ands stable you just upgrade via the updatemanager?
<Linux_Galore> beta: it will tell you there is a new version and ask you to update
<Schuenemann> wow, that nvidia costs more than an ordinary PC
<gabo> im following the instructions to to install the dreamweaver , it says i need to convert the reg file to ascii
<Linux_Galore> beta: if you do or not thats your choice, but I would go with feisty right now on a new install less hassle
<SilentDis> beta: dapper has the 'dist-upgrade' turned off by default, you can force an update though, see !update.  other (non LTS) distros will not have that restriction on them, and will suggest the upgrade
<gabo> but recode wont install throws me an error
<SilentDis> Schuenemann: depends on what card you are looking at.  the high end ones can run you $700 or more, yes :)
<beta> Linux_Galore: yeah that what i intended to do actually ;)
<beta> thx guys
<beta> thats a bummer hehe
<SilentDis> Schuenemann: I picked up a 7600GS myself, does a great job, cost all of $130 :)
<Schuenemann> SilentDis, Alienware ALX Dual 512MB Nvidia 7800GTX's $600
<SilentDis> Schuenemann: yeah, that's a high end card hehe.  though, you wouldn't need to worry about upgrading it for a few years :)
<Linux_Galore> gabo: actually I have a feelining they mean convert the file from a windows text file to a linux text file
<gabo> http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-dreamweaver-and-flash-8-running-on-ubuntu-dapper/
<ari> hello !!!
<SilentDis> mike__: another TDS user, hello! :D
<Linux_Galore> gabo: thats the hard way
<Where|here> Hey ari
<gabo> and the easy way?
<Linux_Galore> gabo: just grab codeweavers it will install it for you
<gabo> but it isnt free isnt?
<beta> man how can something like that happen....just because of someones laziness to update the official german website
<beta> sorry, this reallky sucks
<SilentDis> beta: I wouldn't say 'lazy'.  I would say busy.  the LoCo teams and such in germany have been QUITE busy on the various planets as of late :)
<beta> its not forgiveable
<neo_> ughhh im such an idiot can some one tell me how to install this program i downloaded
<Linux_Galore> gabo: no it isnt <cough> http://www.mininova.org/tor/556228
<Schuenemann> SilentDis, you bought a 256 MB one?
<SilentDis> beta: that is your choice.  and also why we're here, to help fix things like this :)  unless they're distributing rootkits as part of the default install, everything in FOSS is forgiveable to me ;)
<SilentDis> Schuenemann: yep.  works awesome :)
<beta> FOSS?
<Schuenemann> SilentDis, like this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/nVidia-Geforce-7600-GS-256MB-DDR2-PCI-E-Graphics-card_W0QQitemZ260096811072QQcategoryZ3762QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<mike__> neo_: what's the program, and how's it packaged?
<neo_> its superkramba
<neo_> i downloaded the source at the site and cant figure it out
<SilentDis> Schuenemann: actually, i went with an AGP card, to extend the life of my aging system.  I really need to build a new box, but this stopgap allowed me a few more months of use :)
<Schuenemann> didn't realize it was pci
<Linux_Galore> neo_: what are you trying to do ? install superkeramba or a plugin ?
<neo_> install it
<SilentDis> Schuenemann: it's not, it's PCIE, PCI-Extended.
<ari> i installed beryl a few days ago and i found out that my mouse (that used to be to the left of my screen) couldn't work out some of beryl's functions that needed clicking (like changing desktops with ctrl+alt+mouse). is there a way to fix that and have my left-handed mouse again ?
<Schuenemann> hmm
<johey> I just updated Firefox to the latest version, and by doing that, it now segfaults when trying to choose Show->Toolbar->Settings (or whatever it is called in English (I'm using a Swedish version)). Is it just me or is this a bug in the latest release?
<Linux_Galore> neo_:   sudo apt-get install superkeramba
<neo_> ok ill try that im such a blunder head
<mike__> neo_: what he said.
<mike__> neo_: compiling from source wouldn't be to hard, but why when apt-get will get what you need
<Linux_Galore> neo_: latest ver of suprkeramba will download and install the plugins for you
<johey> I have Firefox Version: 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3
<beta> which kernel version does the latest stable debian use?
<mike__> whee. new system76 laptop.
<SilentDis> beta: 2.6.17-11
<beta> thx
<Linux_Galore> neo_: command should be  sudo apt-get install  superkaramba  sorry
<Linux_Galore> typo on the name
<Linux_Galore> in*
<neo_> ok
<SilentDis> beta: looks like they're going with 2.6.20-x for feisty at this point.  first ubuntu to have realtime kernel stuff as a default.  yay! :D
<Linux_Galore> SilentDis: RHEL 5 has 2.6.20
<SilentDis> Linux_Galore: yep.  I said first UBUNTU for a reason.  I was hoping to see 2.6.18 make it for edgy, but it just squeeked under.  ah well :)
<Linux_Galore> SilentDis: with multi core cpu virtualisation seems to be the new buzz word
<SilentDis> Linux_Galore: feels like the '80s all over again.  Blast-fax kudos to you! :D
<Linux_Galore> SilentDis: I cant see the ubuntu guys releasing feisty after rhel 5 is out with an older kernel lol
<beta> iam at a point where i wonder if there is actually just one linux distro out there with manuals and a handbook that is really up to date
<SilentDis> Linux_Galore: eh.  DSL still runs a 2.4 kernel... then again, they're tailored for more low-end hardware :)
<Linux_Galore> beta: trying to nail Linux down in a book is like trying to stop the tide
<beta> i can understand the problems
<beta> but ist a pain in the ass
<SilentDis> beta: that's REALLY hard to do for linux in general, and especially hard for ubuntu.  with the 6-month release cycle, by the time the book hits the shelves, the next version is already out.
<Linux_Galore> SilentDis: yeah but there is a reason for dsl running a 2.4 kernel, for allot of older hardware 2.4 works better than 2.6
<beta> especially as they seem to drop standards all over
<beta> silent: yes i can clearly see how it is especially hard for ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> beta: the base rules stay pretty static though, I did my Linux certification about 3 years ago and I have no issues with new stuff
<Linux_Galore> beta: Ive got a big thick Unix book from 9 years ago i still use it to this day
<beta> the debian installation guide says Copyright  2004, 2005 so i cant expect it to be up to date i assume ;)
<Linux_Galore> beta: also the kde desktop is getting a big update this year  ie kde 4
<beta> Linux_Galore: yes, but your are computer literate actual a profesional as you suggest....im not im just a user who cant spent all 12 hours available per day on computers...nor am i willing to
<SilentDis> beta: won't be perfect, but the basic stuff is still right.  file locations usually don't change, as an example, just the tools to access them.  apt-get to aptitude to synaptic/adept as example.  same basic underlying code, just a new 'face' on top :)
<beta> and there isnt anything wrong with both of it
<Linux_Galore> beta: well the idea is to get it all setup then just let the auto update manager do the rest
<beta> and its kinda disappointing that the distro that wants to reach out to the most users...has some of the worst documentation
<beta> i will probably get falmed for saying this but its how i feel
<SilentDis> beta: and, come here and ask.  that's why most of us hang out here.  I might not know much, but I know enough to help :)
<Linux_Galore> beta: there is a really good book by O'Rielly  covering Ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> beta: its called Ubuntu hacks
<wheatie> There are other popular distros with much MUCH worse documentation in general then Ubuntu.
<Linux_Galore> Gentoo has the best documentation but then it needs it
<Linux_Galore> its very complex
<SilentDis> beta: that's one thing about the ubuntu community i've found.  for the most part, unless someone degenerates into personal attacks, the flame never starts out "oh you stupid noob".  that REALLY put me off of linux on the desktop about 5 years ago when I was playing with Red Hat.  I'm glad I tried ubuntu out, the community is AWESOME :)
<Schuenemann> of course
<Schuenemann> you need to recompile the kernel just to use a single pen drive
<Linux_Galore> Gentoo = tweakers wet dream
<pollyo> Hello
<SilentDis> !hi | pollyo
<ubotu> pollyo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<SilentDis> *giggle*
<pollyo> I got a version of Kubuntu to boot up on my Dell E510 but now the wireless network card doesn't work.
<pollyo> SilentDis: Any idea how to get a Netgear WG311v3 to work?
<SilentDis> pollyo: i haven't messed with wireless yet... but the FAQs usually do a good job of things...  some areas to check out...
<SilentDis> !wireless | pollyo
<ubotu> pollyo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Linux_Galore> pollyo: what version of kubuntu
<beta> SilentDis: its honorable you say that...linux users can actually be really unhelpful to put it mildly to beginners...quite controverse to what youre being told ;)
<pollyo> SilentDis: Ok Thanks.
<pollyo> Linux_Galore: It is Feisty...  I couldn't get the earlier version to boot at all.
<beta> great english there ;)
<pollyo> Linux_Galore: I attempted a Live DVD of the the one that is currently releast (Before Feisty) and just got a black screen discussing the Linux ubuntu 2.6.17....etc..etc..
<Linux_Galore> pollyo: yeah, feisty seems to be more dell friendly
<SilentDis> beta: i chalk that up more to familiarity than anything.  I can sit here and tap out commands on a term screen all day and wonder why other's can't.  it wasn't until I tried ubuntu and had my first taste of the X Windows environment (I'd been running BSD servers without xwindows installed for years) that it really struck me that 'this is not something everyone does, and people do need help with it' :)
<Linux_Galore> pollyo: edgy has a bug but can be fixed
<pollyo> Linux_Galore: Is it a boot option that will fix it from the Live DVD?
<reldruh> does anybody know if/when k3b 1.0 will get into the repos?
<SilentDis> reldruh: let me check something right quick...
<reldruh> SilentDis: thanks :-)
<Linux_Galore> pollyo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron510m
<pollyo> Linux_Galore: Thanks.
<DisabledDuck> is there any way to disable the splash screen and just have Kubuntu show the processes being run?
<SilentDis> reldruh: i'm pulling the current package list for feisty now, this might take me a few moments, i'm unforunatly stuck on dialup :P
<beta> maybe i should give debian a try again
<reldruh> SilentDis: will I have to wait for feisty to get it? That would be sad...
<beta> i need to get more  serious with linux and i need to choose a distro to stick to for the next year or so
<beta> a debian based one is probably a good choice
<SilentDis> reldruh: you can pull latest version and hand install, but that's a huge pain.  let me check another repo, give me a moment here
<SilentDis> reldruh: also, feisty is all of a month away ;)
<reldruh> SilentDis: who says I'm going to upgrade right away? :-)
<DisabledDuck> how can i disable the kubuntu splash screen?
<reldruh> SilentDis: and I'm still on dapper at work, but it would be nice to not be stuck with older versions of software
<SilentDis> reldruh: what, you aren't a feature whore like the rest of us?  lol
<beta> meh...giving me an outdated instalkl cuz you cant upgrade the official website of the distro
<beta> i cant get over it
<Linux_Galore> beta: you will try a few then stick with one, we all do it, bit like buying cars, we swap around for a while then settle on one maker
<beta> Linux_Galore: yeah, and i ned to settle down now
<reldruh> SilentDis: of course I am. It was a purely hypothetical statement :-) If I wasn't a feature whore would I be complaining about it not being in the repos less than week after it was released? :-)
<SilentDis> reldruh: lol point taken, and it's not even been 1 day!  LOL
<beta> but ubuntus problems with keeping their documentation up to date drives me away as much as the gebneral ease of use is attracting me :(
<Linux_Galore> beta: you got on the boat just as we are getting it all working lol
<reldruh> SilentDis: I'm looking at the feisty package list on launchpad right now and I still see 0.12.17
<beta> it seems still seems to be the only distro i can setup without much hassle out of the box...being the braindead noob iam
<SilentDis> reldruh: ahh, right from the k3b website (http://www.k3b.org/), Kubuntu will have it available in backports soon :)
<HacksawSA> Hi, folks. I'm having a problem installing 6.10: it crashes
<beta> Linux_Galore: hehe, yes not wanting to flame ubuntu for anything...its great what they do
<Linux_Galore> beta: well Ubuntu main aim is to make the whole thing as simple as possible without removing the ability to be changed
<HacksawSA> I even know why it crashes: bad video hardware.
<reldruh> SilentDis: " k3b's latest binary packages are available in the 'edgy' branch" Doesn't that sound like it should already be available on edgy?
<Linux_Galore> beta: its a fine balancing act, make it too simple and its annoying, too complex and people get confused
<DisabledDuck> does anyone know how to disable the Kubuntu boot-up screen?
<beta> yes
<HacksawSA> I know the work around: software cursor. But I don't know how to get the installation disk to start in text mode.
<SilentDis> reldruh: i'm running official, and k3b is still version 0.12.17.  I don't have backports enabled though.
<Schuenemann> DisabledDuck, kcontrol > appearence and themes
<HacksawSA> Is it possible to install full fledged kubuntu strictly in text mode?
<reldruh> SilentDis: oh well, I suppose I'll live :-)
<Linux_Galore> HacksawSA: it in the first screen when the cd boots
<Schuenemann> appearance*
<reldruh> HacksawSA: yes, use the alternate CD to do a text install. It's a pretty wonderful process
<reldruh> HacksawSA: you can also install a command line system from the alternate cd
<HacksawSA> The alternate has all the packages KDE and whatnot?
<SilentDis> reldruh: well... due the the announcement of hitting 1.0 was only yesterday, give the repos a week or so to pick it up.  probably less :)
<HacksawSA> I wasn't sure.
<reldruh> HacksawSA: yep, all the same stuff. It's just not a liveCD
<HacksawSA> Great, that'll be fine. Thanks.
<DisabledDuck> *Sigh*
<Linux_Galore> <-- running k3b 1.0 in edgy , I swapped over yesterday
<SilentDis> DisabledDuck: do you mean 'disable usplash', the pretty picture you get as kubuntu boots?
<reldruh> SilentDis: what about digikam? (See, I am a feature whore) That may have been out for a whole week :-) i just have to wait and when it gets in, it gets in?
<DisabledDuck> SilentDis: the one where it just says "Kubuntu" and the line that shows that its loading
<beta> hm, if the distro makers could just note when a handbook has last been updated it would be a great starting point
<SilentDis> reldruh: or when it hits !backports :)
<Linux_Galore> edgy wont be running k3b 1.0 because growisofs in >= 7.0
<SilentDis> DisabledDuck: are you looking to 'see what's behind it', to get a log, or another reason? what's the end result you want to achieve through disabling usplash?
<beta> oh wowie...debian actually does that
<reldruh> SilentDis: what is backports? I don't have any experience with it. Is it a different repo? one that doesn't come in sources.list at all by default?
<beta> 28. Januar 2007
<SilentDis> !backports | reldruh
<ubotu> reldruh: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Linux_Galore> edgy uses growisfs 6.1  I had to update it to 7.0 manually
<beta> Linux_Galore: are you part of the ubunut development team?
<Linux_Galore> growisofs*
<Linux_Galore> beta: nope
<DisabledDuck> SilentDis: My laptop won't show it, all i get when it's supposed to be showing the "upsplash" is that my screen gets all staticy for about a minute then shows the logon screen
<reldruh> Linux_Galore: am I supposed to understand that updated packages don't get updated in a default install?
<Linux_Galore> reldruh: doubt it, because they have to also update growisofs
<SilentDis> reldruh: ahhh.  sounds like it's having trouble switching to that vid mode.  It's been a while since I disabled mine, and I can't remember how I did it (and I can't figger out how to turn it back on, either lol)
<SilentDis> !usplash | DisabledDuck
<ubotu> DisabledDuck: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<SilentDis> reldruh: sorry, comment was supposed to go to DisabledDuck
<SilentDis> DisabledDuck: : ahhh.  sounds like it's having trouble switching to that vid mode.  It's been a while since I disabled mine, and I can't remember how I did it (and I can't figger out how to turn it back on, either lol)
<DisabledDuck> SilentDis: is there any way to just have it show the processing that are loading?
<beta> may i ask you more experienced guys the odd question why you settled for ubuntu instead of debian?
<Linux_Galore> reldruh: its actually easy to compile in edgy (k3b 1.0) you just have to install a pile of dev packages from the repo and download and compile growisofs (its called  dvd-rw-tools on the web)
<SilentDis> beta:  spit and polish mostly.  debian is great, but lacks the 'cohesion' that ubuntu offers.  at least, that's why i went ubuntu
<DisabledDuck> SilentDis: ah, thanks
<beta> SilentDis: cohesion in which sense? and what do you mean with spit and polish?
<beta> sorry, quite poor english here unfortunetaly
<Linux_Galore> beta: its an old military term,  soldiers used to spit on their boots then polish them to make it shinier/look better
<SilentDis> beta: the idea behind ubuntu is everything "Just Works (TM)".  everything is easy to get to/use/available.  there's a bit more hunting to do with straight debian.
<beta> SilentDis: so cohesion referring to the actual distro not to the community
<beta> (had to look the term up not sure if i got it right ;)
<kristjans> how do i get vmware working on feisty?
<Linux_Galore> beta: Linux and the community are very much the same thing
<Linux_Galore> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<kristjans> thx
<Darkkish> man all the chans are so busy today
<SilentDis> kristjans: check out #kubuntu+1 for feisty questions... they've still got some issues going on, and it would be best to get 'em tracked down there :)
<kristjans> :) thx
<Linux_Galore> kristjans: basically if you have the package manager setup properly you just type  apt-get install vmware
<Linux_Galore> sorry sudo apt-get install vmware
<kristjans> yeh
<SilentDis> beta: with the fast release cycle of ubuntu, you're better guarnteed to get stuff that 'just works' and is the latest version.  with debian, you're either running unstable and dealing with bugs, or running stable and quite a bit behind.
<beta> SilentDis: i see
<kristjans> hmm, i guess i don't have package manager set up
<kristjans> do i need to uncomment feisty-backports?
<skittles> how bout with the new 1 coming out, Fiesty, upgrade?
<Linux_Galore> kristjans: read the howto I posted, it tells you what you need to add to the package manager
<kristjans> oh, okay
<kristjans> thx
<beta> SilentDis: hm, with ubunut the handbook is very basic obviously (and for good reason) to dig further you have to crawl all over and pick the info together you need (wiki, online official ressource and so on..)
<Linux_Galore> kristjans: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<beta> silentdis: how would you judge debains handbook on this issue.....will it really cover almost everything or do you need a lot of online stuff?
<SilentDis> beta: i usually recommend people just come here for help.  if anything, we'll point you in the right direction.  it might seem 'inefficent' at first, but it also helps to build community :)
<kristjans> "Feisty 7.04 Users: Feisty 7.04 requires [WWW]  VMware Workstation 6 beta."
<kristjans> workstation version seems to be not free
<Linux_Galore> kristjans: you need to install vmware-player
<SilentDis> beta: i haven't looked over debian's handbook personally.  though, a lot of what is said there will apply here.  I might have a look through at some point :)
<kristjans> sudo apt-get install vmware-player ?:)
<beta> silentdis: no this channel is great and i actually feel a bit ashamed for having hassled you for so long now...and not even on ubuntu sepcific stuff
<SilentDis> beta: as I said, think nothing of it.  I woulda told you to fsck off a long time ago had you given me a hard time :)
<beta> SilentDis: oh ok. thought you were really literate with it
<beta> SilentDis: :) all right thx a lot
<SilentDis> beta: that's the best way to learn, for both the questioner, and the questionee.  i've learned a LOT just looking up info for people hehe
<skittles_> my dad and i want to install the new upgrade Fiesty, but thought we'd get some opions from others before we installed it....
<beta> silentdis: hehe
<SilentDis> skittles_: might be best to go bug folks in #kubuntu+1 for feisty impressions.  most of us are still running edgy here :)
<skittles_> what is edgy?
<kristjans> kubuntu+1 is empty though
<kristjans> there's me and someone else
<pollyo> skittles: Are they saying Feisty is going to be official next month?
<SilentDis> kristjans: check out #ubuntu+1 then.  while more geared toward gnome, they'll still be able to help :)
<SilentDis> !edgy | skittles_
<ubotu> skittles_: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<skittles_> i heard something bout a new upgrade coming in April
<pollyo> skittles: I was planning on waiting to put it on my main machine after the official release.
<beta> well i will take this as a broad hint and drown my anger in the manual again for some time ;)
<pollyo> skittles: I have it on this machine here that I am using though.
<skittles_> is there any way i can tell if i have the edgy installed and how?
<SilentDis> skittles_: the general release schedule places it next month, April.  The releases are x.04 and x.10 usually (April and October).  Dapper (6.06) was an anomoly, due to it's Long-Term Support
<Pupeno__> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Pupeno__> skittles_: what ubotu said.
<skittles_> ok, tks <ubotu>
<skittles_> brb
<pablo7> adept just helped me do a lobotmy on my Dapper, anyone interested in providing some LTS?
<SilentDis> pablo7: ask away.  if anything, we'll find something somewhere that'll help :)
<pablo7> SilentDis:  went to uninstall/re-install cupsys because of error messages and it wasn't starting...
<skittles_> have version 6.5
<sadistic_kitten> hey peeps
<sadistic_kitten> anyone want to help with a simple networking problem
<SilentDis> skittles_: version 6.5 of what?
<skittles_> IUb untu
<pablo7> SilentDis:  next thing i know adept was uninstalling konqueror and everything else.
<skittles_> ubuntu
<SilentDis> !ask | sadistic_kitten
<cosmo_> ok so I went into the system settings window and adjusted my moniter settings, then rebooted and now it will only boot into the command line, how do I fix it(being forced to talk in windows /cry)
<ubotu> sadistic_kitten: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sadistic_kitten> both comps are kubunt, one is only cli
<sadistic_kitten> cli comp is a laptop, and I pretty much just want to move files from the laptop to the desktop via a router
<SilentDis> skittles_: never herd of such a thing.  run this command, it'll tell us the kernel version, and we can deduce from there:  uname -r
<pablo7> SilentDis:  now I am left with a semi-working system, but things are missing like kmenu.
<skittles_> uname -r
<SilentDis> pablo7: aak.  I'd say possibly reinstalling kubuntu-desktop would be in order, to pick up all the missing bits
<SilentDis> pablo7: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<bdb> I installed Kubuntu, i added MPlayer, to play some .mpg's, they play and I hear audio, but I get this error.... "Requested audio codec family [MP3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available Enable it at compilation". Any ideas of meaning and or a fix for it?
<pablo7> SilentDis:  thanks, i will try that now.
<skittles_> ok, <silent> this is waht it said when i run what you gave me in the room<2.6.15-28-386>
<SilentDis> skittles_: you are running Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake)
<sadistic_kitten> bdb try installing easyubuntu
<skittles_> okay now we have that figured out aND TKS SO MUCH SILENT
<sadistic_kitten> that worked for me
<xavior2180> hi people :)
<skittles_> dang cpas, sry
<bdb> thanks Kitten, I will try
<sadistic_kitten> kk
<SilentDis> !upgrade | skittles_ - if you're looking to upgrade to edgy, this is the info you'll need
<ubotu> skittles_ - if you're looking to upgrade to edgy, this is the info you'll need: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<skittles_> tks Ubotu
<SilentDis> skittles_: you have to go 1 distro hop at a time (6.06 > 6.10 > 7.04) as example
<skittles_> is there any thing i can read on it before installing it?
<SilentDis> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<SilentDis> skittles_: check out that last link for release notes for Ubuntu 6.10, Edgy Eft
<skittles_> tks so much, silent and ubotu
<skittles_> i will leave so you can help other pplz and thanks again so much
<SilentDis> skittles_: ubotu is the all-knowing, all-seeing, always-helpful bot that resides in the *ubuntu support channels.  while he does his best, he's still just a bot ;)
<kristjans> any graphics application in kde that would be suitable for pixel art?
<sadistic_kitten> kristjans: gimp?
<kristjans> no kde apps for that?
<sadistic_kitten> I dunno, gimp runs on kde and is pretty good
<kristjans> i know that gimp is good:P
<SilentDis> kristjans: the Gimp usually does a pretty good job at most graphics stuff.  not sure if it's particularly suited to doing pixel art, but it can do it.  Gimp is for X Windows, not for gnome/kde specifially
<kristjans> okay
<sadistic_kitten> yeah what SilentDis
<sadistic_kitten> said
<kristjans> time to get gimp installed
<kristjans> again
<kristjans> btw gimp is awesome for pixel art
<sadistic_kitten> SilentDis: could you help me quickly now
<SilentDis> kristjans: good to know, thanks :)
* sadistic_kitten pleading look
<SilentDis> sadistic_kitten: ask away.  I must've missed your question, sorry :)
<sadistic_kitten> that's k
<sadistic_kitten> i basically want to move files from one comp to another via a router
<SilentDis> sadistic_kitten: ask quickly though, i need to run out and buy ciggies VERY soon lol
<savor> kristjans: you might want to look at krita
<sadistic_kitten> both comps are kubuntu
<sadistic_kitten> and one is only cli
<xavior2180> sadistic_kitten: you could use sftp or ftp
<kristjans> savor: i'll try it out
<kristjans> thx
<savor> np
<sadistic_kitten> xavior2180: k how do I set that up
<SilentDis> sadistic_kitten: so, both machines are on an internal network, same general IP space, right?  I'd say NFS is one way, another is a small-ish webserver
<SilentDis> sadistic_kitten: or, you could go the samba route.  really up to you.  how often are you looking to perform the transfers?
<sadistic_kitten> SilentDis: yes both comps connect via a netgear router
<xavior2180> sadistic_kitten: you have openssh or anything installed?  it's easier to setup than ftp, IMO
<sadistic_kitten> SilentDis: well after the files are transfered I'm wiping the machine...
<SilentDis> sadistic_kitten: xavior2180 is also correct, an openssh transfer works as well :)
<xavior2180> and yeah, if you transfer stuff often then nfs would be better
<SilentDis> sadistic_kitten: ahh.  if you're just doing this 'one time', I'd say setup NFS
<sadistic_kitten> SilentDis: ok how would I go about doing that?
<SilentDis> sadistic_kitten: one moment, got a really nice howto on that...
<sadistic_kitten> in the cli
<SilentDis> sadistic_kitten: http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<sadistic_kitten> SilentDis: cool, I shall check out
<xavior2180> ssh/sftp is easier to set up than nfs, but nfs is easier to use after it's set up once
<xavior2180> at least in my opinion
<SilentDis> now, if you'll excuse me.... this existant anomoly of space-time needs to make a ciggie run.  be back later :)
<kouran> is there a way to start the kubuntu installer without booting into the os when you load the disk? just that the comp im using is lean on ram..
<kristjans> alterantive install?
<kristjans> alternative*
<sadistic_kitten> xavior2180: if it is easier to set up, could you tell me how
<SilentDis> kouran: so long as it has 256mb or greater, you should be ok.  use the alternate CD, rather than the desktop CD though.
<sadistic_kitten> and keep in mind I have no gui on one machine
<ira> can some one help with feisty aptep updator errors?
<xavior2180> sadistic_kitten: you don't need a gui to set up either
<kouran> ah thanks.
<xavior2180> they both run as a service on either machine
<sadistic_kitten> xavior2180: ok so how would I go about doing it then?
<SilentDis> kouran: if it's less than 256, go with Xubuntu.  I've got Xubuntu running great (from the alternate cd) on a P1 300Mhz laptop with all of 64mb ram :)
<xavior2180> or deamon, rather
<kouran> the alternate cd will give me a gui right?
<cpk1> ncurses I think
<Minataku> TUI
<Minataku> Text User Interface
<kristjans> alternate is like windows xp
<kristjans> install
<xavior2180> sadistic_kitten: if you want openssh, then just apt-get install openssh, or whatever the name of that package is
<SilentDis> now, off with me.  be back later :)
<kristjans> or was it 2000
<kristjans> :P
<Minataku> It's different from CLI in that you get a GUI made out of text
<xavior2180> sadistic_kitten: and then start it.  then you can ssh/sftp to that machine
<sadistic_kitten> ok cool
<xavior2180> sadistic_kitten: sftp works just like ftp
<Minataku> Anyone watching the Formula 1 race?
* xavior2180 is watchin boondocks
<kouran> let me get this straight. alternate cd will be completely text based?
<sadistic_kitten> xavior2180: I wouldn't know as I've never networked before
<xavior2180> ah
<Minataku> It's a bit early to say, but it looks like Kimi Raikkonen is gonna take it easy
<ira> can  any one help with adept updater error? on feisty
<xavior2180> sadistic_kitten: well ssh is pretty easy to set up.  you basically just install it and turn it on
<sadistic_kitten> ok
<ira> kouran it can be
<kouran> so theres an option to change it to gui?
<ira> up to you
<chino> do you guys have logs ?
<ira> sure
<kouran> ira you're being rather vague..
<ira> you can texc base or gui
<Minataku> kouran: It'll be easy as GUI with the TUI
<kouran> ok thanks
<ira> so no one for the adept  updater help?
<ira> damn!
<ira> what the heck is an incorrect nice value?
<kristjans> ira: i have the same exact error
<ira> ah have you made any headway?
<kristjans> i got the next button working i think
<kristjans> sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<maddog39> wat r u guys talking about
<kristjans> i think i messed around with that
<cosmo_> ok so I went into the system settings window and adjusted my moniter settings, then rebooted and now it will only boot into the command line, how do I fix it? I am running 6.10 edgy and have a nvidia 6600gt vid card
<ira> maddog using the adept updater
<maddog39> aah
<sadistic_kitten> cosmo_: try sax2
<cosmo_> sax2?
<sadistic_kitten> as in in the cli type sax2
<ira> getting a incorrectnice value
<sadistic_kitten> I think that works
<sadistic_kitten> but it's been a long time since I've done things like that
<sadistic_kitten> and I was running Suse
<ira> Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104, <GEN47> line 17.
<sadistic_kitten> but at lease try it
<kristjans> i think i'm going to downgrade to 6.10
<ira> is what is happening
<cosmo_> ok I will try that
<maddog39> im attempting LFS/BLFS
<maddog39> :D
<maddog39> not as hard as many ppl think
<menisk> I have just setup my WiFi using ndiswrapper, but I have to go into the terminal and type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" to turn it on. Is there a way to make it do this at boot?
<cecstation> adonoh
<ira> insmod?
<maddog39> menisik: go into K > Internet > Wireless Assistant
<ira> kaj 	am trying to nexct past it
<menisk> Ah, thanks maddog39.
<maddog39> np
<menisk> :D
<maddog39> :D
<menisk> I love this community.
<maddog39> lol yup
* menisk hugs everyone
<maddog39> i did too
<menisk> Bye.
<menisk> :P
<maddog39> bye
<dystopianray> menisk: wireless assitant is pretty lame, try knetworkmanager if possible
<ira> line 2521
<Kite_DH> got a little question
<maddog39> i was trying to rule out the package manager
<maddog39> lol
<Kite_DH> i saw a screenshot of a guy, he had IRC in his terminal
<Kite_DH> how can i do that
<sadistic_kitten> Kite_DH: irssi
<dystopianray> Kite_DH: use a terminal irc client
<sadistic_kitten> sudo apt-get install irssi
<Kite_DH> oh
<maddog39> lol
<Kite_DH> thx
<maddog39> has ne1 attempted LFS yet
<Minataku> Ah... one of the best sounds on Earth... the screaming wail of a Formula 1 engine <3
<maddog39> lol what??
<ira> not I
<dystopianray> maddog39: i've played with it, it takes too long though
<maddog39> lol i aggree
<maddog39> im trying it but making a bash script
<maddog39> to redbuild the system
<ira> I just want adept work
<maddog39> if i want
<ira> ing right
<maddog39> adept never works right on 6.10
<maddog39> is that wat ur using?
<dystopianray> adept is lame
<maddog39> yes
<maddog39> it is
<ira> Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104, <GEN47> line 5433.
<NightBird> uh... adept works fine on 6.10.... for me
<ira> nope festgy
<ira> 6.10 fine also
<maddog39> adept crashes like a m* f*er on my computer
<maddog39> all the time
<maddog39> every time i do something
<maddog39> i crashes
<ira> dont do what ever you do!
<scotty> Is there anyway to have Kubuntu lock my session whenever I close my laptop lid?
<maddog39> lol
<dystopianray> i wasn't even using adept and suddenly a crash dialog appear saying adept crashed!
<maddog39> lol
<maddog39> rofl
<maddog39> see, kde blows
<maddog39> i keep telling ppl
<dystopianray> scotty: click on the power icon thing in the system tray, look at the bottom of the dialog
<dystopianray> no way, kde is awesome, it's just adept that sucks
<ira> Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104, <GEN47> line 5433.
<ira> arghg
<scotty> dystopianray:
<scotty> thanks
<cosmo_> nope that didn't work, sax2 did nothing
<maddog39> debconf is written in perl?
<ira> isnt sax suse?
<ira> who knows?
<maddog39> suse is backed by "The Corporations"
<maddog39> so i nvr used it
<maddog39> and never will
<maddog39> and therefore have no clue
<maddog39> sry
<Minataku> SuSE fails it nowadays
<Minataku> It used to be top choice for new users
<Minataku> Now it's just crap
<maddog39> lol
<maddog39> ubuntu is top choice for new users, aint it?
<ira> it was awsum now it goes begging fcoir crack
<iamsam9895> maddog39, yeah, but the kde desktop is the best.
* NightBird should repartition one of his computers drive...
<bonbonthejon> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maddog39> rofl *chokes and vomits vigorously on iamsam9895*
<NightBird> throw kubuntu on there... see how long I can go without switching to Windows...
<ira> frankly 	would use frdora for a new user
<iamsam9895> maddog39, ?
<ira> then you dont run into the ati crap
<maddog39> KDE blows
<iamsam9895> HAH
<maddog39> especially for mobile devices
<iamsam9895> KDE YUM!
<iamsam9895> Well, duh
<xavior2180> lol
<maddog39> now im not saying GNOME is any better
<maddog39> but i like to stay neutral
<dystopianray> gnome is stupider and more resource intensive than kde
<maddog39> i dont use gnome
<maddog39> lol
<NightBird> I think ubuntu and fedora core are probably the big linux distros..
<iamsam9895> GNOME IS TEH PUKE
<maddog39> i dont use gnome
<maddog39> or kde
<maddog39> or fluxbox
<iamsam9895> xfce?
<maddog39> or xubuntu
<iamsam9895> oh
<delrey> Could someone help me with wireless issues please? I've got a wireless card to the point where ifconfig -a shows all the proper information about wlan0 and iwconfig wlan0 shows me that i'm 'connected' to the essid with the proper wep key
<NightBird> maddog39 makes use of the basic x interface
<maddog39> i use xfce
<ira> festy is supposet to fix the ati krap
<maddog39> but no xubuntu
<dystopianray> i use twm
<maddog39> not*
<iamsam9895> xfce == xubuntu
<maddog39> no
<NightBird> no fancy user interfaces for him!
<iamsam9895> lol
<delrey> dhclient wlan0 gives me weird No DHCPOFFERS received issues
<maddog39> i use a default custom compile of xfce on top of Ubuntu LTS
<iamsam9895> oh
<ira> maddog uses lynx!
<maddog39> :D
<NightBird> draw, drop, recise and the ability to spawn more consoles... what more do you need?
<maddog39> rofl
<iamsam9895> so, like, custom xubuntu
<dystopianray> delrey: have you connected to the access point?
<maddog39> yea
<NightBird> draw.... drag..
<maddog39> sort of
<cosmo_> I went into the system setting->moniter's and display and tried to set it up for my system (I have a Gforce 6600GT and 2 CRT moniters hooked up) whern I restarted now the only thing it will do is come up with the command line interface, it will not boot into the GUI at all, anyone know how to fix this
<NightBird> er... and resize, not recise..
<iamsam9895> AUGH, LOTS OF TEXT
<maddog39> im trying to switch to BLFS
<ira> startx?
<maddog39> using scritps
<ira> see what happens
<maddog39> im making along the way
<iamsam9895> Heh.
<maddog39> as i build my initial system
<iamsam9895> I love my kde
<delrey> dystopianray: okay, so ndiswrapper module made. sudo modprobe ndiswrapper && iwconfig wlan0 essid MYESSID && iwconfig wlan0 enc MYWEPKEY && dhclient wlan0
<maddog39> because i require special kernel options
<iamsam9895> But I have bothe kde and gnome apps
<delrey> dystopianray: it gets up to the last stage and then fails
<maddog39> to run
<NightBird> yeah, well I'm switching to RSUG..
<dystopianray> delrey: do you have dhcp on the network?
<ira> cosmo startx
<delrey> dystopianray: yes
<dystopianray> delrey: maybe try one of the gui wireless apps
<ira> I amswitching to Vista ducking
<iamsam9895> What is the easiest way to play an avi on kubuntu?
<maddog39> ira: nooooooooooooooooooo, dont doo it!!!
<iamsam9895> Wait, I might have it
<cosmo_> tried that is gave me 2 errors (EE) failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so and (EE) failed to load module "GLcore"(loader failed, 7)
<iamsam9895> BTW, wine hates me.
<maddog39> lol
<maddog39> i got HL2/CSS/HL2DM working in Wine
* NightBird is actually switching to beryl....
<maddog39> :D
<ira> re install the nvidia drivers?
<delrey> dystopianray: well seeing as though the gui tools are basically wrappers for the underlying tools i'm using, i don't see the point, but i tried that as well using the Internet -> Wireless Assistant
<iamsam9895> So, how do I watch an avi.
<iamsam9895> I just need a simple player
<ira> oh avi use thatg automatux2
<delrey> Man, I hate the #ubuntu channel with a great passion.
<iamsam9895> Hopefully an apt-get thing.
<iamsam9895> delrey, yeah
<cosmo_> how do I reinstall the drivers when I can't get into the GUI
<iamsam9895> delrey, They all suck at advice.
<delrey> iamsam9895: mplayer works for me
<delrey> iamsam9895: You could use vlc as well I suppose
<dystopianray> delrey: like kwirelessassitant or knetworkmanager
<ira> google nvidia on kubuntu
<delrey> dystopianray: Yeah, I'm probably using that
<iamsam9895> My built in mplayer refuses to play it.
<delrey> dystopianray: Those fail as well, at least with command line tools, it's easy to pipe output around
<iamsam9895> Aww, automatux2 isn't in the repositories.
<delrey> dystopianray: But anyway, dhclient seems to be the issue. how would i configure it?
<ira> i liek automatux plays dvds
<ira> nope you need to get it with another program
<delrey> dystopianray: i'm running the exact same commands i run on gentoo to get it to work on ubuntu
<iamsam9895> BUT MPLAYER IS
<delrey> the only think that is different is that i use dhcpcd instead of dhclient
<iamsam9895> Well, I'm going back to windows anyways.
<ira> google automatux on unbuntu
<iamsam9895> *kick me*
<iamsam9895> not from the chan
<maddog39> lool
<maddog39> wooaaahh
<iamsam9895> I need to be able to play halo.
<maddog39> nikkiana
<iamsam9895> Therefore i require windows.
<maddog39> your from NH?
<delrey> Could someone please help me out?
<maddog39> nikiana has the same last 4 parts of my hostname
<maddog39> thats freaky
<delrey> I've tried this for a couple of months already and it must be really trivial because the same commands work on a gentoo setup minus the dhclient part which is replaced by dhcpcd
<delrey> it doesn't work and i really appreciate help because i can't get a kubuntu convert otherwise :(
<ira> http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation&Itemid=38
<ira> super easy to install
<iamsam9895> MY GOD, NOTHING WANTS TO PLAY THIS AVI
<ira> http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation&Itemid=38#Ubuntu_6.10_.28Edgy_386.29
<ira> iamsam read the line above this
<ira> and use the link
<maddog39> iamsam: download VLC palyer
<iamsam9895> Doing that now
<delrey> I guess I actually have to go to the Debian channel because even this channel is coming up short
<maddog39> lol
<ira> automatix is better
<ira> :-P
<iamsam9895> Vlc has always been my favorite
<iamsam9895> And I can apt-get vlc
<iamsam9895> So bleh
<ira> you have the wrong favorite
<ira> lol
<iamsam9895> But i can't apt-get  echo "deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt edgy main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<iamsam9895> err
<iamsam9895> BAH
<iamsam9895> So maybe I can.
<ira> why not?
<mervteck> #winehq
<iamsam9895> But vlc is almost done
<iamsam9895> What about winehq?
<iamsam9895> I've been there lots.
<iamsam9895> AUGH!!!!
<iamsam9895> VLC FAILED ME!
<iamsam9895> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa
<Daisuke_Ido> automatix messes things up and is NOT supported
<ira> iasam why not?
<ira> works for me
<Daisuke_Ido> using it is *stupid*
<Daisuke_Ido> now good night, gentlemen
<ira> plays dve and the stupid windows stuff
<delrey> I've heard not to recommend automatix a lot as well
<iamsam9895> like my fucked up avi?
<maddog39> khtml has a really crappy renderer
<ira> yeah
<maddog39> all the text is off on ubuntuforums
<maddog39> gtkhtml
<ira> iamsam try porno convert?
<maddog39> is way better
<iamsam9895> What?
<iamsam9895> ira, What?
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to update the sources on a friends computer.  All the source work except universe.  It comes up with an error about gzip or something similar.  What can I do to fix it?
<iamsam9895> I'm not fucking converting one vid.
<dx11101> i have a question about dvd::rip
<iamsam9895> This is just and instruction vid for a windows custom combined install cd
<dx11101> which repository is it in?
<ira> hey if itg fu*king ....
<iamsam9895> an*
<iamsam9895> I'm installing windows again.
<Elvis_Presley> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<iamsam9895> I love linux very much, but I need my games.
<delrey> iamsam9895: Quit trolling about it then
<ira> ok I am getting no where on adapt
<r1nux> all my games work lovely in wine
<r1nux> havn't failed me yet
<iamsam9895> delrey, I'm just telling him why I need the video, he obviously thinks its porno
<dx11101> if the game is worth playing it works in linux somehow
<iamsam9895> r1nux, tried halo?
<r1nux> No, wouldnt even try it on windows
<iamsam9895> HA
<iamsam9895> You're missing out.
<delrey> Why would dhclient wlan0 produce No DHCPOFFERS received even when iwconfig wlan0 shows that it is connected to the AP
<r1nux> And I did say my games. ;)
<kouran> how do i use gui install on the alternate cd?
<dx11101> the more windows games you buy the richers bill gates gets
<iamsam9895> Who said I buy them?
<iamsam9895> O_o
<iamsam9895> Nobody saw that.
<kouran> how do i use gui install on the alternate cd?
<dx11101> without valid cd-keys your not playing any games
<iamsam9895> Uhh.
<iamsam9895> Really now.
<dx11101> really now
<iamsam9895> Halo will take a key of 00000-00000-000....
<iamsam9895> Then with an online product id, you can play online
<dx11101> ohh wow i can download a cd key generator and get 200 viruses to play single player
<iamsam9895> just a little registy edit.
<kouran> i dont think this is a channel to discuss PIRATED GAMES
<ira> iasam i did the first echo no problem
<iamsam9895> We are just talking about hte what-if, kouran
<kouran> lol
<kouran> im no saint either, hehe
<delrey> Why would dhclient wlan0 produce No DHCPOFFERS received even when iwconfig wlan0 shows that it is connected to the AP
<beta> what could be the reason why unclutter and cascading doenst do anything at all?
<beta> (middle click on desktop in kde)
<iamsam9895> Ok, I'm trying your qutomatic2
<ira> it unpluged?
<dx11101> anyone here see dvd::rip in adept?
<iamsam9895> -q +a
<jhutchins> delrey: AP isn't forwarding?  DHCP server fubar?
<ira> running setup here onold laptop iamsam
<jhutchins> delrey: DHCP client timed out prior to PA associating?
<ari> i installed beryl a few days ago and i found out that my mouse (that used to be to the left of my screen) couldn't work out some of beryl's functions that needed clicking (like changing desktops with ctrl+alt+mouse). is there a way to fix that and have my left-handed mouse again ?
<iamsam9895> What the hell, how many things does automatic do?
<jhutchins> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dx11101> !dvd::rip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<iamsam9895> dx11101, automatix2 has a couple of dvd rippers.
<ira> wellworks for me
<delrey> jhutchins: Ah, finally someone I've seen given good advice to before :)
<iamsam9895> Oh damn.
<dx11101> can someone tell me the link to the multiverse repository please?/
<delrey> jhutchins: Well, the DHCP server is fine, because the rest of the network works.
<iamsam9895> Thanks alot, ira
<iamsam9895> Break my linux install.
<iamsam9895> How aobut not.
<binks_> dx11101: just enble it in adept
<ira> wellit didnt break mine
<iamsam9895> No more automatix for me.
<ira> but you mentioned the word windoes didnt you
<dx11101> adept has universe but not multiverse
<jhutchins> delrey: Try assigning an IP manually and seeing if you can ping.  You may not have WEP or whatever fully negotiated; or you may just need to re-start the Wireless card.
<iamsam9895> I think adept does have multiverse.
<kouran> um in the text based kubuntu installer, it asks for a WEP key. i use WPA. is there an option for WPA?
<binks_> ok sudo kate /etc/apt/ources.list and un comment the multiverse lines
<dx11101> i dont see it in my sources.list
<iamsam9895> binks_, did you forget a s?
<dx11101> could you tell me the link?
<binks_> iamsam9895:
<binks_> yes
<jhutchins> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<binks_> dam keyboard
<kouran> um in the text based kubuntu installer, it asks for a WEP key. i use WPA. is there an option for WPA?
<jhutchins> G'Night folks
<binks_> jnight
<delrey> jhutchins: Hold on, please
<Minataku> !!! K Raikkonen / F Alonso / L Hamilton / N Heidfeld / G Fisichella / F Massa / N Rosberg / R Schumacher << FINAL RESULTS - TOP 8 - 2007 FORMULA 1 AUSTRALIA GP [ ROUND ONE ] 
<delrey> jhutchins: I have to get my dinner, and I'll be right back, I really need help
<iamsam9895> Anybody know how much a Windows NT 3.51 CD costs?
<NightBird> iamsam9895: that came on a cd?
<kouran> minataku, im from melbourne, i know already lol.
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Well, I'm from the USA, so there was a slight delay
<kouran> hehe
<iamsam9895> NightBird, I do believe it did.  I need it to use my XP upgrade.
<kouran> i was gonna go this year... but no money!
<Minataku> That and I'm rusty on names and had to look them up to make sure I got them right XD
<kouran> haha
<delrey> jhutchins: Sorry buddy, I really help, so here goes
<NightBird> iamsam9895, do you not have any other windows install cd?
<kouran> um in the text based kubuntu installer, it asks for a WEP key. i use WPA. is there an option for WPA?
<iamsam9895> Nope
<iamsam9895> NightBird: I had one.
<iamsam9895> But a friend took it.
<NightBird> iamsam9895: sad day
<delrey> jhutchins: I got a Linksys PCI WMP11v4 wifi card and it seems to have the proper ndiswrapper module made for it
<NightBird> iamsam9895: you should kick him till he returns it
<iamsam9895> NightBird: hE MOVED AWAY WITH IT
<delrey> jhutchins: When I try all the standard wifi tests, like 'can i detect other networks?' etc. they all work
<iamsam9895> Damn caps
<dx11101> ohhh i see whats up
<NightBird> iamsam9895: kick him anyways
<NightBird> :P
<delrey> jhutchins: But dhclient wlan0 doesn't work for whatever reason. this machine is on the same network as other machines that already work, so it's not a server side problem
<NightBird> besides, you have access to the internet, right? >_>
<NightBird> <_<
<NightBird> use froogle.com
<NightBird> find out there
<kouran> can anyone answer my question?
<iamsam9895> NightBird: I tried _obtaining_ one from certain sources *cought*torrent*cough*.  But all too slow.
<kouran> about wpa instead of wep in this text installer...
<delrey> Can anyone answer _my_ question? :)
<NightBird> iamsam9895: well, I would never suggest doing it in an illegal manor...
<delrey> Ideally WPA2, but some routers can't handle that
<iamsam9895> Of course not.
<iamsam9895> But what is the worth of NT 3.51?  12 cents?
<iamsam9895> The cost of theCD
<delrey> iamsam9895: Ask in ##windows
<iamsam9895> ?
<NightBird> acoording to froogle... $56.11
<iamsam9895> Thanks
<NightBird> ... or $9.99 from ebay
<NightBird> apparently
* NightBird ponders buying this portable music player...
<iamsam9895> 56.11?
<delrey> This makes no sense why the machine can't get hooked up to the network via wifi.
<iamsam9895> cents?
<dx11101> okay i figured it out
<NightBird> iamsam9895, no, there was a '$' infront of that
<dx11101> thanks for the help!
<iamsam9895> NightBird: Must be a typo
<NightBird> that indicates dollars
<iamsam9895> lol
<NightBird> no....
<dx11101> iamsam thx 4 teh helpz
<NightBird> though, $10 from ebay
<iamsam9895> Still.
<iamsam9895> I think I'll head over to my schools computer lab and ask them.
<iamsam9895> OR
<NightBird> iamsam9895: I saw a copy of windows 3.1 at my schools book store one time for $300
<iamsam9895> Oh, I'll just ghost windows off of my other computer.
<NightBird> (yeah...)
<iamsam9895> I forgot about that.
<NightBird> cool
<dx11101> windows sucked and still sucks
<iamsam9895> But I need my games, man.
<iamsam9895> America's army is free, and a good game.
<iamsam9895> I'm going for a dual boot.
<NightBird> dx11101: yes, but until wine is farther along, it may be a nessesary evil for some people
<NightBird> iamsam9895: have you tried America's army using wine?
<iamsam9895> NightBird: yes
<iamsam9895> NightBird: To no avail.
<iamsam9895> NightBird: I get it installed and everything, but it doesn't run.
<NightBird> ...hm.... 20gb mp3 player(also supports ogg vorbis and flac, along with several other formats) for $150
<dx11101> nobody understands!
<NightBird> iamsam9895: have you tried with 0.9.33?
<dx11101> YOU DONT WANT WINE TO CONTINUE FARTHER ALONG
<iamsam9895> Using that now, Nightbird
<NightBird> because there was alot of bug fixes to dx
<enzo_> I upgraded my hard drive from 250GB to 500GB. I have hda1 as WinXP, hda5 as SWAP and hda6 as Ext3 (Kubuntu Edgy)
<dx11101> you want developers to code opengl not craptastic direct x
<enzo_> I can boot into WinXP, but not Kubuntu
<sadistic_kitten> what command would I use to find out the size of a dir
<dx11101> wine and cedega is only a bandaid
<sadistic_kitten> or a file
<hackdaddy> join #ruby
<NightBird> dx11101: until microsoft runs itself into the ground and out of the OS buisness, wine will have a place
<dx11101> yes
<dx11101> i agree
<NightBird> besides, there is still the legacy apps
<dx11101> but its not the longterm solution
<hackdaddy> what's the best source editor for Kubuntu?
<dx11101> windows vista is the beginning of the end for microsoft
<sadistic_kitten> anyone want to help me?
<iamsam9895> With?
<iamsam9895> oh
<sadistic_kitten> what command would I use to find the size of a dir
<hackdaddy> dx, how do you see the end of ms??
<NightBird> hackdaddy: uh... for what programming language? c? dunno... kdevelop is a popular ide for kde programs...
<iamsam9895> Why not rightclick --> properties?
<sadistic_kitten> iamsam9895: in the cli
<iamsam9895> hmm.
<NightBird> hackdaddy: dx11101 is a little anti-microsoft... haven't you noticed?
<hackdaddy> ruby, nightbird
<NightBird> hackdaddy: well... kdevelop has support for ruby, but you may want to ask in #ruby...
<hackdaddy> i like scite on XP when I have to use windows
<hackdaddy> thanks
<NightBird> hackdaddy: well... scite is avaiable on linux I believe..
<dx11101> microsoft is already beginning to lose ground to linux in many sectors including the workstation
<NightBird> yes, scite should be available on linux
<NightBird> so you can install that
<NightBird> if you want to keep on using it
<hackdaddy> dx11101, look up "Strategy Tax" in google
<hackdaddy> you'll find some interesting info on ms, etc, dx11101
* NightBird remembers having installed scite before... but had problems with it's intelisences thingy...(I was programming in D, which was in beta support, so...)
<enzo_> When I did a ghose image of my Kubuntu partition, it grew by about 4GB
<enzo_> any clues?
<NightBird> ...
<NightBird> enzo_: we need more than 6 seconds to explain that kind of stuff..
<sadistic_kitten> lol
<hackdaddy> why should i run Kubuntu vs other linux flavors?  and does it support beryl?  and why do i need beryl?
<NightBird> hackdaddy: you can install beryl on kubuntu(in fact, I have it running on my laptop right now)
<NightBird> enzo_: we need more than 6 seconds to explain that kind of stuff..
<enzo_> Sorry, video card issue
<NightBird> and you don't really need beryl, it's just nice to play with the eye candy
<enzo_> NightBird: So, you were saying
<NightBird> enzo_: how big is the partition
<NightBird> because, if it's 4gb, the image of that partition would be... 4gb
<enzo_> which partition, there are 3
<dx11101> take my advice, the 3d gui's are more trouble then they are worth
<NightBird> the one you are taking the image of
<dx11101> for mere eye candy
<NightBird> dx11101: yes, but they are fun to play with
<dx11101> yes
<dx11101> i have only messed with xgl and compiz
* NightBird has a dual login that lets me choose rather I have Xgl or regular interface
<enzo_> NightBird: well, the original is about 118GB, but now it is 360GB, roughly
<dx11101> a little more development and it will be ready
<delrey> Can someone please help me?
<hackdaddy> i don't see kdevelop in adept?  where is it?
<delrey> I've searched for this bugger of a problem for a while now to no avail.
<NightBird> enzo_: hm.... well, it compresses the space and the data... but it would seem odd that it's only 4gb..
<NightBird> hackdaddy: if you have used SciTE in the past, just download it and use that instead
<enzo_> NightBird: It went from 18GB used to 22GB used on the ghost'd image
<NightBird> oh, so you gained 4gb?
<NightBird> uh... maybe information on physical aspects? *shrugs*
<fami> !kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2160 kB, installed size 5868 kB
<NightBird> mmmcaffeine...
<NightBird> thats right... I'm going to get a mocha tomorrow...
<fami> NightBird: wait
<enzo_> NightBird: I wish I knew
<NightBird> fami: wait on what?
<beta> quick question will amarok change my filenames or structure when i build a collection?
<fami> NightBird: need it to play non-free media format
<NightBird> fami: then you would need to install some non-free media format decoders
<savor> beta: no
<beta> thx
<fami> NightBird: which for kaffeine? w32...  ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<NightBird> !mp3
<beta> had a horrible experience once with itunes changing my whole filenames
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<beta> ;)
<enzo_> fami: w32codecs
<enzo_> NightBird: What do you suggest I do?
* NightBird just installs vlc and that handles just about everything...
<dx11101> man linux is sooo awesome
<NightBird> since vlc also includes it's own decoders that handles practically every format known to man...
<fami> NightBird: vlc needs w32 too?
<NightBird> fami, it implements it's own decoders
<savor> beta: you should be safe with Amarok.  I'm running 1.4.3 and have ran previous version and my filenames and directory structure all remained intact.
<NightBird> I believe it handles most w32 formats...
<kristjans> 30 more secs then i have 6.10 kubuntu downloaded, then i install it, and then i get vmware and then i can play games too and my friends won't be scared of linux any more:P
<dx11101> install libdvdcss2 before you install vlc
<fami> NightBird: oh, is it in repos too? (not in unver.. or multi... repos pls)
<NightBird> but!  vlc is likely to be illegal in most places if you don't have permission for those codecs to be installed..
<beta> since this the topic right now: would anyone know how to get monkey audio playing?
<NightBird> beta: install monkey audio codecs? >_>;
<fami> NightBird: with kaffeine, i can to watch but can't hear mpg, avi
<NightBird> dx11101: does vlc not auto handle dvd's like that?
<NightBird> fami: then... find out what audio format they are using, and install those
<SilentDis> hi hi :)
<beta> nighbird: yeah its not available via a repos unfortunately it seems...i compiled the source without any errors and checkinstalled
<NightBird> that will probably fix that up
<dx11101> vlc cannot play commercial dvd's out of the box without libdvdcss2
<beta> but it isnet working
<dx11101> i think..........
<Skuller> dx11101: no...you will ned the libdvd thingy to play commercial dvds
<hackdaddy> yeah, scintilla is building
<NightBird> beta: it might be in multiverse..
<beta> i was really surprised since its free...lossless and all
<dx11101> you have to add repos to get libdvdcss because its illegal to play dvd's in linux
<SilentDis> dx11101: you are correct.  libdvdcss2 is needed by pretty much every DVD player in linux i've run across.
<sadistic_kitten> anyone want to help me?
<fami> enzo_: this is enough for kaffeine, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs ?
<sadistic_kitten> what command would I use to find the size of a dir
<beta> maybe im just to dull to come up with the right search term (apt-cache) ;)
<NightBird> dx11101: it's not that it's illegal to play dvd's in linux... it's that libdvdcss2 did not pay the people to redistribute the code
<enzo_> NightBird: What do you suggest I do about the partition?
<NightBird> enzo_: I have no idea
<NightBird> is the extra 4 gb a problem?
<fami> NightBird: .mpg .avi .dat is non-free format?
<NightBird> it might disappear when you apply it to a machine
<dx11101> the whole proprietary format game is moot to me, it works anyways so who gives a ****
<NightBird> fami: no, but the audio codec they use might be..
<enzo_> NightBird: I can't boot into Kubuntu, so I'm saying that it MIGHT be the problem, it might now
<enzo_> s/now/not
<hackdaddy> what's a good way to intercept the cmd line from the Konsole?
<NightBird> .avi, .mpg, .dat, .ogg are just wrappers around different streams of data in various forms of compression..
<NightBird> a .avi might have the audio stream in a .mp3 format
<NightBird> or as a vorbis, or wav, or one of many other possibilities
<fami> oh a wrapper
<dx11101> flac/vorbis > ALL
<beta> hackdaddy:  you mean stop a running bash command you entered?
<dx11101> mp3's can go to hell
<Skuller> wheres the OP of this channel?
<SilentDis> sadistic_kitten: du will help you find the size of a directory.  some basic info is available here: http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles/22.html
<kristjans> dx: true that :)
<NightBird> dx11101: should I get this mp3 player that also supports flac and ogg?  it's $150... 20gb...
<hackdaddy> no, get the entries as i type them
<dx11101> i think all the jetaudio players support flac
<NightBird> (it's a rio karma)
<beta> no idea sry
<kristjans> i won't be saying anything bad about mp3, it's just getting old
<sadistic_kitten> ok cool
<mrbigdownlow> hello
<fami> ah nice
<NightBird> hi mrbigdownlow
<mrbigdownlow> how can i change the way i click on everything so its double click not single... i went into mouse and it didnt work for all files
<dx11101> whatever you do dont buy and ipod or a zune whatever its called
<fami> NightBird: need remove kaffeine before get vlc into?
<kristjans> what's wrong with ipod and zune?
<NightBird> fami, nah
<dx11101> no flac
<enzo_> I don't even know what to look for anymore
<kristjans> oh
<kristjans> okay
<kristjans> never had it
<kristjans> :P
<dx11101> microsoft and apple are anti flac
<dx11101> anti vorbis
<NightBird> dx11101: sure there is... with the firmware fix...
* NightBird forgets the open source project...
<kristjans> okay, now i know that if i am ever going to get a mp3 player, i am not going to get these
<dx11101> warranty void?
<mrbigdownlow> i know when i first installed ubuntu then over top all i had to do is go though a wissard but in the version off the cd it doesnt give me a wissard is there a manual way to bring it up
<NightBird> dx11101: meh
<kristjans> what about ipod + linux?
<kristjans> i mean you can install linux on ipod
<dx11101> howabout buying something you dont have to reverse engineer to do something simple?
<delrey> How can I get a WMP11v4 (pciid: 17fe:2120) to work with a 2WIRE 1000HW on Kubuntu 6.10?
<hackdaddy> thanks, dx11101 and nightbird, i got scite built and installed
<kristjans> i won't be reverse engineering, i'll be just following a tutorial
<dx11101> :D
<SilentDis> mrbigdownlow: i assume you mean to choose between single/dbl click, right?  give me a moment, let me find that package...
<mrbigdownlow> ok
<gdiebel> mrbigdownlow: try going to peripherals/mouse in kcontrol
<dx11101> my main issue with proprietary lossless is that you dont have access to the source
<enzo_> kristjans: I'm curious about that too, iPod + Linux. I just bought my fiance an iPod and wondered about using it with Kubuntu. She uses WinXP, which is fine, but I use Kubuntu Edgy.
<enzo_> Question for all...
<mrbigdownlow> gdiebel: hum wheres kcontrol?
<dx11101> so in the future if support dissappears it turns into vaporware and you have no support for you archvices
<mrbigdownlow> gdiebel: i just installed fresh
<enzo_> I have WinXP on HDA1, SWAP on HDA5 and KUBUNTU Edgy Ext3 on HDA6.
<kristjans> http://ipodlinuxinstl.sourceforge.net/
<Hobbsee> mrbigdownlow: use system settings
<enzo_> I can't boot into Kubuntu
<enzo_> I can get into WinXP, but not Kubuntu
<enzo_> GRUB menu freezes when "loading"
<savor> mrbigdownlow: iirc, you need to install it with apt
<mrbigdownlow> Hobbsee: i did that
<eduard> hello guys, who might know how use wireless card Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) on HP Pavilionzd8185ea laptop? please
<kristjans> http://www.ipodlinux.org/Main_Page
<SilentDis> mrbigdownlow: just alt-f2 and type in kcontrol.  can't remember where it puts it in the menu myself either lol
<kristjans> restart now
<enzo_> I ghost'd an image from my old HDD and gained 4GB on the new image
<gdiebel> mrbigdownlow: you can probably find the settings in system settings as well
<pollyo> I read that iTunes can run under wine.  I am not sure of the functions that work though...
<mike__> i <3 that in linux, you can install an OS without having to reformat
<pollyo> Doesn't an iPod connect to the iTunes software?
<mrbigdownlow> gdiebel: i did that already and it didnt work
<mrbigdownlow> gdiebel: it works for everyhitn in the desktop but not the taskbar
<Hobbsee> !wireless | eduard
<ubotu> eduard: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eduard> i am going there
<eduard> ths for now ;)
<gdiebel> mrbigdownlow: the taskbar is single click. they are buttons
<mrbigdownlow> gdiebel: so i cant change the taskbar icons on the right say the update icon and sound?
<beta> how can i exclude subfolders when building a collection in amarok
<lotusleaf> beta, #amarok
<beta> (though scanning recursively)
<dx11101> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<SilentDis> beta: check the folder you want, then expand it, and uncheck the others, i believe.  otherwise, you might have to select all the directories individually.  it's been a while since I needed to do something like that :P
<mrbigdownlow> gdiebel: finnal question then what is the command to update kubuntu to 6.10
<eduard> <Hobbsee> what did you wany to say?
<SilentDis> !upgrade | mrbigdownlow
<ubotu> mrbigdownlow: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<eduard> want*
<beta> silentdis: unfortunately you cant deslect them...but no problem...stupid question anyways ;)
<dx11101> when is the next release of ubuntu happening?
<lotusleaf> !release > dx11101
<Hobbsee> eduard: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs for bcm stuff
<eduard> ok<Hobbsee>
<lotusleaf> !feisty > dx11101
<dx11101> ohh crap next month
<dx11101> is it easy to upgrade?
<fami> ah
<fami> sorry but which shortcut to open Terminal ? Alt+F2 ?
<SilentDis> dx11101: if you're going from edgy > feisty, it should be a few clicks and a download.  from dapper, you have to upgrade to edgy, then feisty.  either way, the instructions will be placed on !upgrade when the time comes :)
<dx11101> im in edgy, im a linux noob still so thats why im askin
<savor> fami: Alt+F2 brings up the run dialog. not sure what the default is for terminal, I usually set it to Win+T
<SilentDis> dx11101: if you're on edgy, it'll be a snap.  your update manager will automatically offer it to you.  expect a ~200+MB download :)
<dx11101> my 10+ years being a certified bonified windows gui operator gives me about [this much]  knowledge
<savor> fami: Go into system setting -> Keyboard & Mouse and you can set it to whatever you like in the command shortcuts tab
<pollyo> What exactly makes up the change?  Is it simply a configuration of software packages or do the ubuntu people program specific portions of the system?
<fami> savor: thanks.
<savor> np
<SilentDis> dx11101: hehe :)  welcome to a true multi-user, multi-threaded os.  welcome to freedom :)
<dx11101> im no expert, but id say it has to do with where the debian project is with its builds and the condition of ubuntu packages
<SilentDis> pollyo: what change are you refering to, the various ubuntu releases?
<pollyo> SilentDis: Yes
<dx11101> i bought the book, "The Debian System" im on page 99 w00t
<dx11101> then i get my Linux+ cert
<dx11101> when i get the linux+ book........
<SilentDis> pollyo: each new release of *ubuntu packages the latest software from the kernel, x.org client/server, windows manager, desktop environment, office apps, and other apps.  puts them all together into a nice, neat package that's supposed to be easy to use, and 'flows' well
<dx11101> in other words
<SilentDis> pollyo: they pull from the general FOSS community, as well as debian, and push updates upstream, etc.  the idea is "It Just Works (tm)", and you get regular predictable updates to the latest stuff.
<dx11101> yeah
<dx11101> dont the pull from the debian sid, or experimental builds or something
<dx11101> or is it testing?
<dx11101> because debian stable is always old old old stuff
<SilentDis> pollyo: basically, rather than watching and waiting for app x, app y, window manager z, and so forth and making sure they're all latest versions by hand, ubuntu does it for you.  (a VERY generalized example)
<pollyo> SilentDis: Thanks.
<SilentDis> dx11101: they pull from all over.  sid and experimental are prime targets, of course, as the packages are mostly 'done' to work on a debian-based system.
<dx11101> from my understanding, if you want mission critical servers and stuff, you run vanila debian, if you want leading edge you run ubuntu
<pollyo> Any idea why some packages say something like BREAK when you go to install them?
<SilentDis> pollyo: could you give an example?
<pollyo> SildentDis: When you are in Adept and go to install a package sometimes it comes up in read and says BREAK ... I think that is the word it uses.
<dx11101> BREAK sounds like some seriously cryptic debugging code
<lahcen007> hi guys,
<SilentDis> dx11101: i wouldn't say "if you want leading edge you go ubuntu", as debian unstable has many of the packages.  if you want a very stable system that's spit and polished and pre-packaged for conveniance, that's where ubuntu fits in :)
<dx11101> i stand corrected :D
<lahcen007> whenever i run kxdocker and run the mouse over it, there is a black background covering the whole qtsubapplication area, do you know how to fix that?
<dx11101> is there something better then xmms that isnt as bulking as amorak?
<lahcen007> so, no solution to my kxdocker problem,
<lahcen007> ??
<pollyo> Does the Live DVD install more packages then the CD version?
<SilentDis> lahcen007: researching, never herd of that app
<lahcen007> because i did uninstalled, and install like 3 times and nothing happened
<SilentDis> !kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<sdlnxgk> anyone around??
<SilentDis> lahcen007: are you running a composite window manager?
<lahcen007> yes
<SilentDis> sdlnxgk: nope, we all left.  *shuts off lights* *hides behind counter* *giggle*
<sdlnxgk> just loaded edgy and can't use konsole  to edit fstab is this normal??? and root files don't show up anymore to view... did something change??
<sdlnxgk> SiletDis that would be my luck tonight ;)
<SilentDis> sdlnxgk: hmm... did you try using a root konsole?  did you try just prefacing your command with sudo?  did you try dropping to a root shell (sudo -i)?
<dx11101> how high up on the popularity totem pole in ubuntu?
<sdlnxgk> yes tried using root and it will not let me insert just keeps beeping
<sdlnxgk> I would say it's right at the top of the pole !!!
<dx11101> root is disabled by default in kubuntu
<sdlnxgk> that is my .02 cents
<SilentDis> lahcen007: check the homepage, that's where I am right now gleaning info: http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php
<fami> cya
<dx11101> you have to change somehting somewhere in kde to login as root
<dx11101> i think,....
<mike__> all you have to do to get root is 'sudo su -'
<Hasrat_USA> dx11101: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHAdVv6KFJc << M'ho munto amb l'Ubuntu :-)
<dx11101> i did it like 2 months ago
<lahcen007> just to double check, where do you if compsite is on?
<lahcen007> i checked that SlientDis
<lahcen007> I even tried the patch they offer, but no luck
<SilentDis> sdlnxgk: walk me through command by command, what you did to try to edit /etc/fstab please.  i must be missing something hehe :)
<sdlnxgk> I just changed use as on kate and then edited fstab that way
<SilentDis> sdlnxgk: try this instead:  open up a term, and type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<seven11> i need help with genview plug in for creating slideshow mpg i get the massage Cannot find 'identify' binary program from ImageMagick package. Please install it. ????? somebody know....
<Hasrat_USA> dx11101: you like it? :)
<SilentDis> sdlnxgk: it's not as pretty, but nano is very easy to use, and does the whole auto backup thing :)
<dx11101> i dont have a youtube login
<sdlnxgk> opened root console> sudo su > cd /etc> vi fstab   then hit the insert key but just beeped at me and the arrow keys were putting letters down on the screen..
<dx11101> why is it 18+?
<Hasrat_USA> just click on 'confirm;
<Hasrat_USA> i dont know
<Hasrat_USA> oh crap you dont? lol
<SilentDis> lahcen007: I'd say check their official IRC channel.  Server: irc.azzurra.net channel: #kxdocker
<sdlnxgk> works great using nano :)
<sdlnxgk> but never used nano before how do you save it...
<sdlnxgk> I can exit but not sure how to save
<kouran> ctrl+x
<SilentDis> sdlnxgk: ctrl-x, it'll prompt to save
<kouran> asks you to save, press y, enter
<lahcen007> thanx SilentDis\
<SilentDis> lahcen007: sorry i wasn't more help.  always good to hit up the 'official' places though :)
<sdlnxgk> I got it ctr+o :)
<sdlnxgk> thanks SilentDis
<sdlnxgk> is anyone else having issues  with the normal konsole editing stuff??
<lahcen007> thanx tho
<SilentDis> sdlnxgk: nt.  you know, in all my time using various *nix, i've NEVER gotten used to using vi and vim.  i always end up muddling my way through it... just barely lol
<sdlnxgk> that is all I used to use :)
<sdlnxgk> guess it's time to learn something new
<Orange1> whats the kde equivilant of a calender / appointment  program?
<sdlnxgk> SilentDis what is up with  viewing  stuff in " / " in the file browser everything is hidden now??
<Skuller> Orange1: kontact?
<makki>  
<Orange1> hmm
<makki>       
<Skuller> !urdu
<makki>  
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urdu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lahcen007> wa 3alaikom asallam ya maki
<Hasrat_USA> lol are you taking a quiz orange?
<makki>    
<SilentDis> sdlnxgk: yeah, by default konqueror hides stuff.  gatta go View > Show Hidden :P
<lahcen007> makki speaks urdu too , nice!
<SilentDis> makki: language?
<Hasrat_USA> wtf is this arabian camel sheet?
<sdlnxgk> SilentDis is that something new for Edgy???
<Skuller> umm cant makki chat in english at all?
<makki>   
<Orange1> Skuller: thanks
<Skuller> np
<makki>      
<SilentDis> !wft | Hasrat_USA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> aargh, lol
<Orange1> burned.
<Skuller> is there no urdu channel?
<Skuller> !ur
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ur - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<makki>       
<lahcen007> is there an arabic channel?
<SilentDis> Hasrat_USA: it's not polite to refer to other's native languages as such.  it's best, instead, to refer to the proper channel for help :)
<Skuller> !arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<Skuller> ahh
<Skuller> !arabic | makki
<ubotu> makki: please see above
<Orange1> lol
<Orange1> theres no1 there
<SilentDis> Skuller: thank you, i was stuck on trying to remember the 2-letter code myself lol
<Orange1> thats just mean Skuller
<Skuller> lol
<Skuller> damn...its only makki in the arabic channel
<SilentDis> sdlnxgk: i couldn't tell you if it's 'something new' in edgy, as I only just started using kde with edgy myself.  I was a gnome user in dapper and for quite a while in edgy.  I'm warming up to it now though :)
<makki> no arabic or urdu channel
<makki> sad
<makki> i m going
<SilentDis> sorry makki :(
<Orange1> Skuller: i can only imagine hes having trouble enabling english on his OS after messing around and changing it to arabic
<Orange1> oo he can speak english
<makki> no Problem i eill try later
<Skuller> hehe yea he can
<makki> broken english only
<Skuller> ohh
<Orange1> makki:  if u understand even a lil - im sure u can get some sort of help
<Skuller> now i know why english is so important to know even if its not the most spoken language
<lahcen007> makki, i speak arabic
<makki> 
<Orange1> or that works too.
<makki>   
<makki>   
<lahcen007> la, ma aktub 3arabi!
<lahcen007> ma fi mushkila!
<makki>   
<Skuller> umm luks like you dont write arabic...is it?
<Orange1> lol - is he messing with makki?
<lahcen007> no i don't, but i hope he understand the englishised arabic,
<Skuller> lol...no idea...but i dont know what to interpret from the !
<Skuller> yea hope so
<hackdaddy> hi aaron
<Hasrat_USA> vista is an arabian word
<lahcen007> sho hiya el mushkila ya makki?
<makki> aataqel la yumkin liaahad musaadati
<Orange1> Skuller: is Kontact the only program?
<Skuller> Orange1: its the only one i know since it came with a base kubuntu install
<Hasrat_USA> ya akbaru vista fuct upppa :)
<lahcen007> anta aidan,
<hackdaddy> bungko eebee poohay! binkie flardo! yah!
<Orange1> i want to write down when/what days i work-- keep a record
<Skuller> lahcen007: you just asked him his problem dint ya....mushkila...
<lahcen007> i asked him what the prob is! yes
<Orange1> i need to plan a budget and prepare for a 50 day vacation to carribbean
<Skuller> Orange1: sorry i cant help you there....:(
<lahcen007> can we get into a private room, makki?
<Orange1> go to ubuntu-sa ? or was it kubuntu-sa
<lahcen007> fina nedkhul ila ghurfa khasa?
<lahcen007> finak ya makki?
<sdlnxgk> nv video drivers just stopped and put me in 800x600 :( gotta fix it !!
<Skuller> lahcen007: just open up a private chat session with him..../msg makki
<lahcen007> it won't open, it says it has been restricted!
<Skuller> lahcen007: are you registered?
<delrey> I got everything to work on my wireless card just as it works on another machine in the house (both wifi cards connect to the AP), but I can't get this one to dhclient properly.
<delrey> Can someone _please_ help?
<lahcen007> skuller: no ia m not!
<Skuller> lahcen007: then do so..../msg nickserv register "password"
<lahcen007> how do i register?
<kouran> what do i need to do to enable wpa?
<sdlnxgk> delray never got my wireless working with linux yet..
<kouran> it only gives me a wep option
<Skuller> !register | lahcen007
<ubotu> lahcen007: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<delrey> I'm trying to get WEP access + DHCP to work with a WMP11v4 Linksys card
<kouran> im using wpa, but i only get a wep option? how do i get wpa?
<kouran> anyone?
<Orange1> Skuller: how do i make this irc client save any msgs with my name on it - cuz sometimes ppl msg me in this channel but the msg is gone cuz too much text scrolled it away by the time i get back
<Orange1> Skuller: using Konversation
<Skuller> Orange1: the logs are auto created in /home/username/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs
<bdb> where would i put my own iptables rules ?
<Skuller> Orange1: if it is disabled you can enable it in Settings-->configure konversation-->behaviour-->logging-->'check enable logging'
<Orange1> Skuller: tx
<Skuller> Orange1: np
<bdb> yo ?
<bdb> yo
<bdb> opps
<bdb> iptables ?
<enzo_> Does Kubuntu Edgy have an issue reading a 500GB hdd?
<Skuller> enzo_: shouldnt.....try google
<enzo_> Skuller: It's a bigger issue than the 500GB
<chin2> dudde
<chin2> somone wak eup
<Skuller> enzo_: ??
<enzo_> I can't get GRUB to load from a ghost'd hdd
<chin2> where do i put iptables rules
<chin2> i know you guys have a place for it
<Skuller> enzo_: k sorry...no idea....hope someone else helps
<enzo_> Skuller: Many have tried and I've come up with blanks
<Skuller> enzo_: :(
<enzo_> It just freezes when it says "GRUB is loading..."
<enzo_> Instead of using Norton Ghost, I'm using Partition Magic
<enzo_> It's strange because I gained 4GB on the new image
<Skuller> enzo_: you mean you are using a back up soft on the hdd while dual booting?
<enzo_> I'm not gaining/losing anything with Partition Magic doing the "Copy Partition" feature
<enzo_> I had 250GB hdd
<losdog> well hello. this is my first day on a new ubuntu install
<enzo_> hda1 is winxp, hda5 is swap, hda6 Ext3
<enzo_> I upgraded to 500GB hdd
<enzo_> I used ghost to copy EVERYTHING over
<enzo_> somehow I gained 4GB with the ghost of Kubuntu Edgy
<chin2> yo this chqt room sucks ass
<Skuller> enzo_: hope this gives an idea.....but i tried installing norton GoBack and it wudnt let me...just coz i was dual booting...i think theres something about it that doesnt let thses softs work properly
<enzo_> Skuller: I really hope its something as simple as me doing something wrong
<enzo_> AND
<hackdaddy> why does "su" not take my password?
<Skuller> enzo_: so according to me your best bet would be start over from scratch and NOT use any imaging/ghosting soft
<Alpha_Cluster> hackdaddy: you have to use sudo su - to get root
<enzo_> I've tried to reinstall GRUB using Super GRUB Disk. Nothing. Freezes when trying to find /boot/grub/stage1
<Skuller> losdog: welcome to the world of ubuntu/kubuntu
<hackdaddy> thanks alpha!!!
<Alpha_Cluster> np
<enzo_> Skuller: I was actually thinking about doing that if all else fails
<Skuller> enzo_: you could try removing the ghosting program and try to install the GRUB once more
<Orange1> losdog: welcome! - if you have any questions just ask. Don't ask to ask.
<enzo_> I was also thinking that it might have something to do with the change of the allocated space for Kubuntu. I expanded it to use the remainder of the drive
<losdog> i installed the kubuntu package and it doesnt look any different and how do i get xgl/compiz
<enzo_> losdog: Check out Beryl
<Skuller> enzo_: well the partition gurus would be able to comment on that
<enzo_> Skuller: and they are...?
<enzo_> Skuller: and who are they?
<Orange1> enzo_: probably sleeping
<Skuller> enzo_: the 'whos who' people would be able to know that
<enzo_> intelikey?
<enzo_> Hobbsee?
<Skuller> yea...true that...prolly away or sleeping
<Skuller> yes i wudnt doubt any of them
<enzo_> I like intelikey's patience with me :P
<losdog> bery?
<enzo_> I bug him quite a bit
<enzo_> losdog: beryl
<Skuller> hehe
<Skuller> hes quie patient
<enzo_> !beryl | losdog
<ubotu> losdog: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<enzo_> Skuller: 93% completed
<enzo_> Skuller: Lets see if I can get this working
<Skuller> enzo_: losdog: please get used to kubuntu's basic functions first and get your basic requirements up and running before going into risky things
<enzo_> Skuller: I have (or had) Beryl on my old hdd
<enzo_> I LOVED using Beryl
<enzo_> I showed it to a supervisor and he was psyched
<Skuller> enzo_: i was just trying to tell you not to recommend someone to install beryl on their first day with kubuntu....
<Skuller> lol
<Skuller> yea he must be...it does rock
<enzo_> Skuller: Whoopsie!
<enzo_> I have a video of it online
<enzo_> on my website
<Skuller> enzo_: they need to be able to do basic things first
<enzo_> but somehow it won't play
<Skuller> hmm
<Skuller> losdog: ask away ur basic requirements first
<enzo_> so I removed it and I will play with it once I get Kubuntu running again
<Skuller> nice
<Skuller> ok guys...i'll be off...need to get started with my school HW....lazy me startin on sunday evenin...:D
<enzo_> It all started off with some rubber mallet that initiates a desktop animation that breaks the window/screen and then just shuts off.
<enzo_> I showed him the Desktop Destroyer app for win and he was happy. I showed him the Beryl vidz on YouTube and he just got excited
<enzo_> Noob question: What are inodes?
<DisabledDuck> does anyone know how to remove the usplash?
<lotusleaf> DisabledDuck, should be listed in services, disable it
<mike__> enzo_: inodes are like data blocks on the hard drive
<DisabledDuck> lotusleaf
<DisabledDuck> lotusleaf: forgive the noobness, services?
<enzo_> thank you mike__.
<nospi> hey
<enzo_> I give up trying to recover the info
<enzo_> g'night all
<nospi> need help. how do i install themes?
<nospi> i downloaded some
<xavior2180> enzo_: i could be wrong, but it's something like that
<nospi> i am actually using ubuntu, but i have the KDE desktop, but in gnome you just drag the theme into the window, i don't know how to do it in KDE
<chochis> hi
<enzo_> xavior2180: something like what?
<nospi> anybody know?
<chochis> i need help abput a command
<chochis> about a command
<enzo_> sorry xavior2180, I didn't see the name change
<xavior2180> enzo_: inodes being data blocks, address of data blocks actually i think
<chochis> how i know what xorg, i have ?
<enzo_> g'night all
<chochis> how i know what xorg, i have ?
<xavior2180> enzo_: if you google symlinks, it'll give you a good idea of how they work
<nospi> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<xavior2180> well, the difference between symlinks and hardlinks
<nospi> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<jarle> Does mplayer and gmplayer have different settings? I have some files that will only play with mplayer and not with gmplayer?
<jarle> I though gmplayer was just a symlink to mplayer telling it to use GUI?
<chochis> how i know what xorg, i have ?
<chochis> how i know what version xorg, i have ?
<chochis> anybody know ?
<chochis> please i need help
<chochis> :(
<jarle> chochis: Xorg -version
<chochis> thanks
<lotusleaf> DisabledDuck, though I've not tried this myself, have you tried removing splash from /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<thumper> why does firefox look so crap in feisty?  I've got this ugly black line between the url bar and the link bar that wasn't there in edgy
<thumper> is there a "make firefox look good in kde" package that is missing?
<lotusleaf> thumper, have you configured in kubuntu kcontrol the settings to make gnome apps appear nicer in KDE?
<DisabledDuck> lotusleaf: i found a howto in google
<thumper> I had in edgy before the upgrade
<lotusleaf> DisabledDuck, excellent
<DisabledDuck> lotusleaf: i appreciate it
<thumper> lotusleaf: somewhere in system settings?
<lotusleaf> DisabledDuck, thought I lost you there, glad you popped back in :)
<lotusleaf> thumper, ALT+F2 type kcontrol hit enter then go to the area for gtk/gnome
<thumper> lotusleaf: which area for gtk/gnome?
<lotusleaf> thumper, one sec, I think it's in or around look and feel
<thumper> lotusleaf: appearance & themes
<thumper> but is already had use my kde style in gtk apps
<thumper> and use kde fonts in gtk apps
<lotusleaf> modify it to say Qt
<lotusleaf> then restart ff
<thumper> ok
<DisabledDuck> lotusleaf: heh, yeah, i restarted to see if it fixed it, it did
<lotusleaf> :)
<thumper> lotusleaf: still got the ugly line separating the two bars
<lotusleaf> thumper, one sec
<lotusleaf> I'm not on my kubuntu box atm, but if I remember correctly I think you install some gtk-qt related package
<thumper> lotusleaf: ta, I'll go look
* thumper gotta go and set the table for dinner :)
<lotusleaf> thumper, this may be it: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<lotusleaf> it's been awhile since I've done it
<Priest-of-Psi> hi all
<Priest-of-Psi> how does kopete do with webcams?
<marek_> hi
<marek_> is there anyone?
<DisabledDuck> does anyone know if there is a way to get google earth on Linux?
<marek_> did U try automatix?
<beta> Diasbled: medubuntu repository i think
<beta> DisabledDuck:
<beta> hell..i need to catch some sleep
<beta> medibuntu
<marek_> I've got quite big problem
<beta> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<marek_> i have laptop Asus with Realtek High Definition Audio
<marek_> and I'm not able to run sound on kubuntu
<beta> DisabledDuck: googleearth  4.0.2414-1medibuntu3 seems to be in there
<marek_> does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<lotusleaf> you can download and install google earth from google's site too
<thumper> lotusleaf: got gtk2-engines-gtk-qt installed already
<lotusleaf> thumper, hmm, I forget then, sorry, and I'm not on my kubuntu box atm, you could try ubuntuforums.org if it's quiet in here or #ubuntu or ask again when more people are awake :)
<lotusleaf> thumper, or ask in #kde about it and mention KDE not kubuntu as they will refer you here, but it's a KDE related question
<thumper> lotusleaf: ta
<lotusleaf> thumper, I say #ubuntu as it's kinda gtk related :P
<lotusleaf> thumper, yw
<bbeck_> I was wondering if Kirocker will be included in the next version of Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> bbeck_: by default?  no
* Hobbsee wonders what kirocker is
<Hobbsee> !info kirocker
<ubotu> Package kirocker does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Hobbsee> !info kirocker feisty
<ubotu> Package kirocker does not exist in feisty
<emanuele11> hi all
<bbeck_> Hobbsee: It's an applet for Amarok.  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kirocker+Music+Display?content=52869
<bbeck_> It's quite nice.
<emanuele11> is there a program that eliminates duplicates files in a directory?
<Hobbsee> nice
<bbeck_> emanuele11: Do you mean duplicate contents or duplicates names with different cases?
<sdlnxgk> anyone have issues  with nvidia card??
<sdlnxgk> my video driver will not reinstall i'm stuck in 800x600
<sdlnxgk> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<emanuele11> i mean that in my pc i have 2 times the same mp3
<emanuele11> e.g /home/tux/data/mp3/blue-guilty.ogg and /home/tux/mp3_2/Blue/blue_guilty.ogg
<emanuele11> kleansweep?
<bbeck_> emanuele11: So what you are saying is that you have two duplicate directories?  Or that in two directories some of the files are duplicates, but not all files?
<emanuele11> i have 2 dirs with several files. Some files are in 1st, some in 2nd and some in both
<emanuele11> now i tried kleansweep but it doesnt works
<emanuele11> !info kleansweep
<ubotu> kleansweep: File cleaner for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 131 kB, installed size 448 kB
<emanuele11> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bbeck_> emanuele11: I guess I just don't understand why you don't pick the dirctory you want and copy the files from the directory you don't want to use anymore to the directory you do want to use.  cp olddir/* newdir/
<emanuele11> well i have lots of subdirs
<bbeck_> emanuele11: ah
<emanuele11> now i try kleansweep
<emanuele11> the command tree sayes: 1504 directories
<sdlnxgk> bbeck_ you know anything about video drivers???
<emanuele11> thanks anyway, kleansweep is user-friendly and useful!
<bbeck_> sdlnxgk: very little, I have an Nvidia card, and just use the ubuntu packages to get the drivers.
<bbeck_> emanuele11: let us know if it solves your problem, if it does I'm sure that someone else could benefit from that app.
<emanuele11> kleansweep is a powerful app, for duplicated, obsolete,empty, temp,... files and, for duplicated files it lists them and then do:
<emanuele11> [checkbox]  file a.mmm
<emanuele11>          [checkbox]  file a.mmm (dup)
<emanuele11> this second case it is as times as there are
<emanuele11> eg, it lists at same file such as:   Moriro_damore.mid; moriro-damore.mid and Russo_moriro-damore.mid
<emanuele11> but its slow with lots of files
<DisabledDuck> can anyone suggest a program for converting mp3s to ogg?
<emanuele11> ogg123 file.mp3 file.ogg
<emanuele11> DisabledDuck: ogg123 file.mp3 file.ogg
<Lynoure> DisabledDuck: if possible, convert from flac... better sound that way than by converting from mp3
<DisabledDuck> thx
<emanuele11> sorry i have to go.. i keep alive kleansweep and konversation so when i return i read your posts
<DisabledDuck> ah, just downloaded some audio files (not music) from a torrent and they came in mp3 format
<Lynoure> But if you go for low quality level, it probably does not make much difference
<emanuele11> in Italy is breakfast-time
<Lynoure> I was shocked to notice my fave songs only made me smile at ql 7, not lower
<DisabledDuck> it's voice, so i'm happy with it
<Lynoure> :)
<DisabledDuck> hey, when i use ogg123 it says the file is corrupt... but i know it's not
<bbeck_> DisabledDuck: I don't know about using ogg123, perhaps try using mp32ogg.
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Is there a midi on-screen keyboard packaged for (K)Ubuntu?
<emanuele11> !midi*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midi* - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emanuele11> !info midi*
<ubotu> Package midi does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<bbeck_> Pupeno: The only one I'm aware of is matchbox-keyboard see if that satisfies your needs.
<Pupeno> bbeck_: anything that can generate midi will be good... I'll try that.
<sdlnxgk> how can I change resolutions seems to be stuck in 800x600 !!1
<bbeck_> Oops I'm sorry I misunderstood.  I thought midi was a spelling error for mini.
<bbeck_> doh
<Pupeno> bbeck_: oh, no... I am doing an application which should receive midi events and do something with them, but I have no midi keyboard (and no midi port anyway).
<emanuele11> sdlnxgk: menu K/system/monitor & display/
<emanuele11> system panel control
<sdlnxgk> emanuelell does not let me make changes there
<sdlnxgk> was working just fine and BAM went to 800x600
<sdlnxgk> I even installed the nVidia drivers
<emanuele11> sometimes it does te same thing with me
<emanuele11> try ctrl-alt-backspace (before close all programs
<emanuele11> try ctrl-alt-backspace (before close all programs)
<sdlnxgk> tried that too
<sdlnxgk> maybe I need to edit the file myself..
<emanuele11> use xorgcfg
<emanuele11> in ctrl alt f1 console
<kristjans> hi
<emanuele11> hi
<kristjans> i am running windows 2000 through vmware and i have only 16 colours and no sound
<sdlnxgk> emanuelell thanks will try that.. just looked in /etc/X11 and there are like 9 different settings in there... wierd
<emanuele11> windows settings
<emanuele11> kristjans: windows settings
<cosmo_> this makes 3 days I have been figting with this and 3 reinstalls, I am running edgy, have a Gforce 6600GT a amptron cs17 CRT on the primary display and a optiquest q71 CRT connected to DVI out(with a CRT converter that came with the card) every time I try and follow the guides I have found to enable both with twinview it toasts the xorg.conf anyone able to help?
<dystopianray> cosmo_: keep a replacement xorg.conf that works
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm having some problems with my wlan card
<Hail_Spacecake> it was working fine until a week ago
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: what chipset?
<Hail_Spacecake> and I didn't change anything in the system that I know of
<Hail_Spacecake> dystopianray: broadcom
<Hail_Spacecake> but I already had it working with ndiswrapper
<Hail_Spacecake> perfectly fine
<Hail_Spacecake> so I know I must've had the right driver
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: how is it not working? what error messages do you get?
<Hail_Spacecake> well, 1) the fact that the system no longer recognizes wlan0 as an existing device :)
<cosmo_> I did that this time, any advice on getting twinview working?
<Hail_Spacecake> also, a bunch of ndiswrapper errors with dmesg | grep ndiswrapper
<Hail_Spacecake> there are a bunch of them
<Hail_Spacecake> of the form
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: pastebin them
<Hail_Spacecake> alright
<Hail_Spacecake> it'll take a bit, I have to transfer the text over the lan onto this computer
<Hail_Spacecake> since I'm without any internet connection on the laptop
<DisabledDuck> anyone else know of any audio conversion tools?
<dystopianray> DisabledDuck: what sort of conversion?
<crackhead_25> how do i see which audio cards i have installed?
<Hail_Spacecake> what sort of audio conversion?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: /proc/asound/cards
<DisabledDuck> mp3 to ogg
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm not an expert
<dystopianray> DisabledDuck: transkode is pretty good if you use amarok
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: hey! im having the same problem i did last night with the new creative audigy card..
<Hail_Spacecake> but won't the default ogg encoder take mp3 as an input?
<Priest-of-Psi> hi all
<crackhead_25> i got it to work with your instructions last night, running the modprobe snd_emu10k1.. even without removing the old audio driver..
<crackhead_25> but now it's not working?
<Priest-of-Psi> why does my pc lock up when I use my webcam
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: does /proc/asound/cards show the card?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: have you adjusted the volume and made sure the card is not muted?
<crackhead_25> how do i see what's in that folder? is there a command?
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: probably not
<crackhead_25> no, not muted
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: it only does WAV or AIFF format
<Hail_Spacecake> oh
<Hail_Spacecake> well, then, go with transkoder
<Priest-of-Psi> hmmm
<Hail_Spacecake> my ndiswrapper error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10865/
<Priest-of-Psi> ok I need to fix my webcam \
<Priest-of-Psi> this is crappy
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: lame --decode blah.mp3 - | oggenc -o blah.ogg -
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: but that won't preserve tags
<waylandbill> crackhead_25: is the module being loaded at startup? added to a file in /etc/modprobe.d?
<Hail_Spacecake> why do you need the - between blah.mp3 and the pipe?
<crackhead_25> i havent added the file yet. i didnt know how to do it. i know you said use a text editor, but i wasnt sure exactly what i added where in what file..
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: tells lame to output to stdout
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: the last '-' tells oggenc to read from stdin
<cpk1> how was everyone st patricks day?
<cpk1> you guys all sound too sober
<waylandbill> the tags for an ogg can be specified on the command line. See oggenc man page.
<crackhead_25> my kubuntu is drunk enough sometimes on the wrong drivers and other things for all of us -- and me
<waylandbill> !info mp32ogg
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-7 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Hail_Spacecake> is that '-' a standard bash thing?
<Hail_Spacecake> or is that specific to lame or oggenc?
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: it's a lame option
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: look at the man pages for lame and oggenc
<waylandbill> crackhead_25: you need to put the name of the module in a file in that directory on it's own line.
<crackhead_25> so just snd_emu10k1
<Hail_Spacecake> so does anyone know what those ndiswrapper errors might mean?
<waylandbill> crackhead_25: yes
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: no you put the module name in /etc/modules
<crackhead_25> and then restart, and it should use that sound driver automatically? is there a way for me to stop it from using the old oens? how do i know which the old ones are?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: I believe you use the 'index' module parameters to tell alsa which is the first and second sound card
<waylandbill> crackhead_25: to make it not use a driver, you need to blacklist it
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: if you don't want to use the onboard sound just disable it in your bios
<crackhead_25> ooh i see -- good idea.. disable in the bios..
<crackhead_25>  i only have two entries in the modules currently: lp and sbp2?
<crackhead_25> is that correct?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: there is no correct, it's your choice as to what goes in there
<crackhead_25> are those good things to have?
<crackhead_25> in pico, do i click ctrl+x to save and exit a change in that modules file?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: yes ctrl+x is correct
<crackhead_25> ok. so i added it. now i just restart, bios disable onboard sound, and it should work? wish mel uck!
<crackhead_25> is there a way to save my kde session to reload exactly as is after restart?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: it saves your session by default
<waylandbill> crackhead_25: yeah. just logout. :-)
<crackhead_25> nicccee
<crackhead_25> k bb
<Hail_Spacecake> anyone?
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: bad driver? just a guess.
<Hail_Spacecake> that's what I would've though
<Hail_Spacecake> except I had the system working
<Hail_Spacecake> using the exact same driver
<Hail_Spacecake> until last week
<kristjans> i can't change win 2000 colour depth and resolution from the minimum
<kristjans> in vmware
<Hail_Spacecake> is it possible to indanvertantly change the driver ndiswrapper loads?
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: I've had a driver work and then not. with the supplied driver for this laptop. I had to get a driver for another laptop before it would work again.
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: but doesn't mean the same thing would work for you
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm using the driver that the ndiswrapper install guide recomended
<Hail_Spacecake> bcmwl5 or something
<waylandbill> kristjans: did you install vmware tools?
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: bcm4318 card?
<kristjans> waylandbill: it says i don't have these installed. sudo apt-get install vmware-tools?
<Hail_Spacecake> waylandbill: 4306
<waylandbill> kristjans: in the virtual machine!
<Hail_Spacecake> *bcm4306
<kristjans> how?
<kristjans> oh, from vmware site?
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: oh. I have a 4318. it uses the bcmwl5 driver. I tried 3 or 4 different bcmwl5 drivers before I found one that worked 100%
<dystopianray> kristjans: go ask in #vmware this isn't a vmware or windows support channel
<waylandbill> kristjans: from the menu.
<Hail_Spacecake> waylandbill: I forgot where I got mine
<Hail_Spacecake> where did you get yours?
<kristjans> ok thx
<kristjans> :)
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: woo hoo i think the sound works now!
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: I'll look if I bookmarked it.
<crackhead_25> anyone know why the color of the screen is off in the monitor? everything looks a bit too light. the blue in the background of gmail, for instance, is a teal/lt blue instead of a ocean/darker/more grey-like blue.. ?
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&page=116
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: one those two is the one I used. don't recall which
<Hail_Spacecake> waylandbill: okay, thanks
<Hail_Spacecake> I'll try uninstalling and reinstalling the driver I have
<Hail_Spacecake> first
<Hail_Spacecake> see if that works
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: good plan
<Hail_Spacecake> it probably won't work
<Hail_Spacecake> nothing in linux has ever worked if I uninstalled and reinstalled :)
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: possibly gamma
<waylandbill> crackhead_25: in firefox, gmail has a light blue background for me, not a dark one
<crackhead_25> waylandbill: have you seen it in a windows system, though, even in firefox, it usually has a sort of darker blue..
<crackhead_25> dystopianray: what's gamma, and how do i know ?
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: look in the monitor and display section of system settings
<waylandbill> crackhead_25: kcontrol .. peripherals, monitor, color & gamma.
<waylandbill> crackhead_25: how do you know windows isn't displaying it right? :-P
<crackhead_25> 'cause ive seen it on other linux boxes, and it looks that way too
<crackhead_25> and i was using firefox in the windows anyway..
<crackhead_25> and in my last install of opensuse10.2, i used firefox, and it looked that way, too..
<Hail_Spacecake> hmm
<crackhead_25> the gamma doesnt seem to have any effect.. i keep changing them around, and i hit apply, and nothing really seems to change on the screen..?
<Hail_Spacecake> I got an error
<Hail_Spacecake> when I tried reinstalling with the same driver
<Hail_Spacecake> with modprobe ndiswrapper
<Hail_Spacecake> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): invalid arguement
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: you adjusted the colour sliders?
<Hail_Spacecake> does that tell anything about my problem?
<angela> when will a feisty fawn beta release be ?
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: try reinstalling ndiswrapper as well to be sure.
<cpk1> before april!
<waylandbill> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Hail_Spacecake> waylandbill: how do I do that without a working internet connection?
<eilker> how to add a program to start up ?
<angela> 21/22 march beta release is scheduled
<dystopianray> eilker: what program?
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: don't have a way to hard wire connect the laptop?
<crackhead_25> i'm playing around with 'em.. i dont know which one is best.. none of the configurations really change the color of the blue in that page.. (using it as a test..)
<waylandbill> !autostart | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<dystopianray> crackhead_25: it could just be your imagination
<crackhead_25> it's def not. i've seen it and compared.
<Hail_Spacecake> waylandbill: is there a way to get the laptop to share the desktop's internet connection?
<Hail_Spacecake> apart from that I don't have any wired internet connection
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: there is, but it's not a simple process.
<Hail_Spacecake> the router only has one ethernet jack and my brother is using it :)
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: your brother doesn't need it :-D
<eilker> dystopianray> it is kiba-dock
<cpk1> Hail_Spacecake: YES there is
<Hail_Spacecake> does synaptic maybe keep the original rpms around?
<kristjans> debs?
<fdoving> Hail_Spacecake: synaptic keeps the .debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/ if you're lucky.
<Hail_Spacecake> oh, it uses debs?
<fdoving> of course.
<Hail_Spacecake> I thought ubuntu was compatible with both, though
<kristjans> ubuntu uses debs
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: you can use rpm files, but it's best to use files that are intended for the distro if possible
<waylandbill> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Hail_Spacecake> woah
<cpk1> Hail_Spacecake: you can share internet connection through another computer
<Hail_Spacecake> synaptic shows ndiswrapper as not even being installed!
<Hail_Spacecake> cpk1: how do you do that?
<cpk1> Hail_Spacecake: does the other computer have windows or ubuntu?
<Hail_Spacecake> suse 10.1
<Hail_Spacecake> but I can boot into windows if necessary
<cpk1> its really quite easy and thankfully for you I've sobered up enough to help
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: I figured something was up with ndiswrappers kernel module being missing. :--)
<cpk1> Hail_Spacecake: alright so the computer that is connected to the modem has 2 nics?
<Hail_Spacecake> nics?
<waylandbill> network adapters
<cpk1> Network Interface Card
<Hail_Spacecake> it's got an ethernet card and a wireless card
<Hail_Spacecake> so yeah
<Hail_Spacecake> it gets the connection on the wireless card
<cpk1> oh, well then you would need to get your wireless on the laptop working in the first place anyways
<dystopianray> no, he just needs a crossover cable
<Hail_Spacecake> I have a crossover cable
<dystopianray> unless he has gigabit on both ends, then he can use patch
<waylandbill> why? a crossover between the ethernet cards would do
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm not entirely sure of hte terminology
<Hail_Spacecake> but I've networked the two computers with a cable before
<Hail_Spacecake> they both have both ethernet and wlan cards
<cpk1> I'm confused, if the desktop is connected to the modem and only has one ethernet interface how is he going to successfully connect with his wireless when it doesnt work and he needs to download stuff?
<Hail_Spacecake> the desktop isn't connected to the modem
<Hail_Spacecake> the desktop is also on a wireless network
<cpk1> oic
<cpk1> alright
<Hail_Spacecake> that's what I'm on now, the suse desktop
<cpk1> there is actually a wiki for that then
<waylandbill> :)
<cpk1> lucky you
<Hail_Spacecake> what's the link?
<cpk1> hold yer horses
<waylandbill> lol
<cpk1> Hail_Spacecake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyWirelessToWiredConnectionSharing several things though use kdesu instead of gksudo and use kate instead of gedit
<Puaff> please, what is the package name of kdevelop in edgy?
<Hail_Spacecake> okay
<Hail_Spacecake> but won't gksudo still work in kde?
<dystopianray> Puaff: kdevelop
<cpk1> no clue
<Hail_Spacecake> I think I've done it before
<cpk1> use kdesu save us the trouble
<Puaff> dystopianray: I can't find it by this name
<Hail_Spacecake> but kdesu is probably more reliable anyway
<dystopianray> gksudo will work if you have it installed
<cpk1> any questions ask me
<dystopianray> Puaff: it's in universe
<Hail_Spacecake> speaking of kdesu
<Puaff> dystopianray: ok, thanks :)
<Hail_Spacecake> does anyone else think of it as the K Desu program?
<Hail_Spacecake> desu being the japanese equivalent of "is" / 4chan meme?
<Hail_Spacecake> or is this just me? :)
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: no, nobody
<runtime> hi
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: you've been watching too much anime
<cpk1> I know it means is in japanese but no never thought of it like that
<Hail_Spacecake> well, that's true
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: I would've never known. :)
<runtime> whats up?
<runtime> the ubuntu rocks
<Hail_Spacecake> I would prefer to think of it as stemming from my linguistics interest rather than my otaku-ism, though
<cpk1> read that wiki and figure out if you are going to have problems
<Skuller> did anyone notice that theres not even a single person marked 'away' in this chat room?
<cpk1> I think I am sleeping soon
<cpk1> yes there is
<runtime> :D
<dystopianray> Skuller: there are many people marked away
<Hail_Spacecake> cpk1: that wiki says something about needing a separate router
<runtime> fck
<waylandbill> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<runtime> amarok crashes again :(
<Hail_Spacecake> which I don't have
<cpk1> Hail_Spacecake: you have a crossover so you are fine
<Skuller> dystopianray: like whom?
<Hail_Spacecake> okay
<runtime> hey guys
<cpk1> Skuller: it would be mean to ping them but look at the person whose name starts with apok
<runtime> can i ask you something?
<cpk1> no
<cpk1> no questions allowed
<runtime> please
<waylandbill> !ask
<dystopianray> runtime: no, please leave
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<runtime> ok
<runtime> i want just to give me a think
<runtime> kde or gnome?
<runtime> i am in a big deal
<dystopianray> runtime: try both and make your own decision
<runtime> i tried
<cpk1> obviously this channel will say kde
<Hail_Spacecake> cpk1: should I be editing dhcpcd on the ubuntu laptop or the suse desktop?
<runtime> a lot of times
<dystopianray> runtime: so use your favourite
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: ubuntu comes with dhclient
<runtime> it is gnome :P
<runtime> but i like kde
<dystopianray> runtime: so use it
<cpk1> Hail_Spacecake: the desktop is connected to the router right? so it will be serving the ips right? so then the desktop needs dhcpd
<Skuller> omg theres something wrong....i just whois apok and his status appeared away.....i think the status is not updating itself in my konversation auto
<Hail_Spacecake> okay
<waylandbill> runtime: pick one or run a different one for different days of the week.
<cpk1> I am really in a smartass mood so sorry if I offend
<runtime> yeah but i kde the startup scripts allways crashes
<Hail_Spacecake> the desktop has dhcpcd, so that's okay
<runtime> i will use gnome
<cpk1> Skuller: in konversation they have a little person icon thing when they are away
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: you need a dns daemon on the system that is providing the internet access
<runtime> waylandbill what time is there?
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: dhcp and dns i mean
<waylandbill> runtime: 5am
<Skuller> cpk1: yes i am aware of that...and the problem is that no one except 'apok...' has it...and even he got it when i 'whois'ed him
<runtime> oh
<Hail_Spacecake> suse comes with those
<runtime> here we have 11:05 morning
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: dhcpcd is not a dhcp server, it's a client
<runtime> do u know from whre my ickname is?
<cpk1> dhcpd is the server name in ubuntu
<runtime> nickname*
<Hail_Spacecake> dystopianray: suse has dhcpcd
<runtime> runtime error "windows message":D
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: ubuntu will be providing internet to suse?
<Hail_Spacecake> no, suse provides the internet to ubuntu
<cpk1> Hail_Spacecake: ok well find the configuration file for dhcpd hopefully it is in the same place as in ubuntu
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: dhcpcd is not a dhcp server
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: you need a dhcp server to assign an address to the system that is going to use the shared internet.
<cpk1> dont confuse the man!
<Hail_Spacecake> oh!
<Hail_Spacecake> I get it
<runtime> ???????????????????????????????????
<Hail_Spacecake> yeah, that makes sense
<Hail_Spacecake> suse does have dhcpcd
<runtime> i am confusing
<runtime> lol
<dystopianray> Hail_Spacecake: dhcpcd is NOT a dhcp server
<Hail_Spacecake> and I'm pretty sure it has some sort of dhcp server
<cpk1> tell me again that dhcpd is not a server when I am running dhcpd to serve my laptop
<runtime> one more question
<waylandbill> Hail_Spacecake: dhcpcd dhcpd  <-- see the difference?
<Hail_Spacecake> waylandbill: I see the difference :)
<runtime> what music player to use in ubuntu?
<dystopianray> runtime: ask in #ubuntu
<Hail_Spacecake> runtime: amarok
<runtime> ok
<Hail_Spacecake> use it anyway, I think it will work ok in gnome
<cpk1> oh I see he typoed
<waylandbill> runtime: amarok is for KDE btw. :-)
<runtime> i know
<runtime> its for windows xp too
<pisedoffcracker1> can you run fedoracore in virtualbox?
<dystopianray> runtime: an experimental development build?
<runtime> yes
<waylandbill> runtime: what's for windows?
<waylandbill> pisedoffcracker1: I don't see why not.
<runtime> it will be realese in stable version
<runtime> soon
<runtime> amarok
<runtime> waylandboy>>>amarok
<pisedoffcracker1> what versian of linux should you select for that?
<dystopianray> runtime: very unlikely
<runtime> for what?
<cpk1> amarok WILL be on windows
<runtime> yes
<runtime> suck
<cpk1> but it isnt yet
<runtime> it will
<aseigo> waylandbill: amarok is written using kde libs, but it runs quite well in non-kde workspaces
<runtime> it has some betas
<pisedoffcracker1> well in virtualbox it has linux versians you have to pick like 2.somthin
<emacla> How do i run a python file?
* aseigo suggests people hold off on the speculation of windows builds .... there's still a ton of work to do on kdelibs on win32, let alone complex apps like amarok on top of that
<dystopianray> emacla: python file
<aseigo> lol
<aseigo> "answer's in the question" indeed
<emacla> I can't make it work!
<dystopianray> emacla: are you sure it's not perl or something?
<emacla> It's a .py file i wrote myself.
<cpk1> aseigo: but i thought qt was going to be available on windows for sure when kde4 comes out?
<emacla> How do i run it?
<dystopianray> cpk1: open source qt4 is available for windows
<emacla> If i clicks at it, it opens up in kate.
<aseigo> cpk1: a) qt has always been available for windows, b) the open source on windows is the new bit, c) kde is a lot more than qt
<dystopianray> emacla: set it as executable
<waylandbill> dystopianray: yeah, but qt4 isn't kde
<dystopianray> waylandbill: i'm not saying it is
<cpk1> oh
<aseigo> cpk1: so there's a lot of work to go into getting kdelibs properly supported on win32. backends for phonon, solid, etc.. file and print dialog integration, etc
<waylandbill> dystopianray: right. missed the message you were replying to. :-O
<aseigo> at this point it looks like the win32 build will be beta or even alpha quality when 4.0 is released
<cpk1> shucks
<aseigo> it may not firm up until 4.1 ... it builds, but it lags behind the linux/unix ports
<aseigo> not surprising, really. windows is a very, very different beast from the rest of the supported platforms and there are relatively few devs working on it
<waylandbill> I wonder how many users of windows will actually run kde when it's ported.
<aseigo> waylandbill: well, i don't know if that question actually makes sense =)
<waylandbill> aseigo: I mean a win32 version of kde.
<aseigo> waylandbill: one won't "run kde" on windows.. people will run (and more importantly, hopefully write) applications that use kde libs
<beta> there will be a kde port for windows?
<cpk1> its just the libs
<cpk1> so you can run cool apps like amarok
<aseigo> beta: trunk/ already builds on win32, yes
<waylandbill> aseigo: understood
<beta> not sure if thats good or bad but ill be using it if it works
<emacla> When i runs the python file, it says "Warning, unknown mimw type. Using application/"
<emacla> *mime
<dystopianray> emacla: run it in a terminal
<waylandbill> kdevelop on win32 would be interesting.
<dystopianray> emacla: do you have #!/usr/bin/python at the start of the file?
<emacla> Haha, i forgot that.
<aseigo> cpk1: that's a side effect, yes. there's not a whole lot of benefit for kde in people running our apps on windows, to be honest. reinforcing standards, opening up migration possibilities (think: kontact) and growing the developer base are the real goals
<emacla> Thanks!
<aseigo> cpk1: having kde apps on windows is just a happy by product of that goal
<emacla> I just forgot the #!/usr/bin/python in the beginning. Sry
<cpk1> imo it helps people see if they can use linux and still live
<cpk1> to which the answer is yes of course
<dystopianray> aseigo: are you that guy who is working on the oxygen icons?
<aseigo> dystopianray: i'm not an artist; i help with some oxygen project coordination and i was the one who put the icons in kdelibs and ported the codebase to use them
<dystopianray> ah
<dystopianray> the shadows under the icons look awful, it's like they're disconnected entities floating randomly in space, rather than part of applications
<aseigo> cpk1: if that was how it worked, open office and firefox would be having that affect. they haven't been.
<aseigo> dystopianray: as i said, not an artist =) i write code... i'll pass on your thoughts though... =)
<aseigo> (to the artists, that is)
<waylandbill> hmm emacla left before I was going to say  "#!/usr/bin/env python"
<Ayabara> I have a Dell Inspiron laptop with media keys. Is it possible to adjust how much the volume is changed when I use these buttons?
<dystopianray> Ayabara: they're handled by kmilo, i just ended up turning off kmilo and setting up my own input actions
<waylandbill> Ayabara: you can use dcop actions to kmix
<dystopianray> Ayabara: or you can call amixer directly
<Ayabara> dystopianray, waylandbill, sounds like what I want, but I have no idea how to do it :-)
<waylandbill> Ayabara: for my suggestion, this may help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDEMultimediaKeys
<dystopianray> Ayabara: in the service manager disable and stop kmilo, then in accessibility -> input actions, configure some actions for the multimedia keys
<cpk1> Ayabara: thats from a book isnt it?!
<lupul> hi. need some help
<Ayabara> cpk1: Perrin Aybara from The Wheel of Time :-)
<cpk1> I knew it
<lupul> what do i do to let valknut go through guarddog?
<dystopianray> lupul: you have to use the poisonous flower on the meat and give it to the guard dog, so it falls asleep
<Ayabara> dystopianraym waylandbill, thanks for the input. seems pretty straightforward
<lupul> :)) OK THANKS
<runtime> hi bot
<runtime> kubotu
<ubu> hi
<runtime> any bot?
<runtime> bot
<ubu> what command do i use to change my nick?
<dystopianray> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Skuller> !info hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<ubu> what's up?
<Skuller> hey guyss.....i just apt-get hello....what is it and what do i do with it?
<dystopianray> Skuller: read the man page
<ubu> what's the best game to play on Kubuntu feisty fawn?
<Skuller> dystopianray: man page?
<dystopianray> ubu: angband
<dystopianray> Skuller: man hello
<ubu> what's angband, dystopianray?
<ubu> Ubuntu should let ppl watch free movies and stuff while they install
<dystopianray> ubu: "A single-player, text-based, dungeon simulation game."
<ubu> that would be cool
<dystopianray> ubu: you can watch all the movies you want in the livecd environment
<dystopianray> ubu: you can do anything, even install new packages
<ubu> tyahks, dystopianray
<ubu> why does my keyboard seem to repeat characters?
<dystopianray> ubu: you're not releasing the key fast enough
<JohnFlux> Does kubuntu's synaptic support porn-get too?
<JohnFlux> :-D
<ubu> what's xresprobe?
<dystopianray> ubu: read the man page
<ubu> brb, have to restart the install
<Ayabara> does krename use rename to do what it does? if so, is it possible to view the command line(s) it runs? could be useful to learn regexp
<JohnFlux> Ayabara: no
<JohnFlux> Ayabara: but there's a gui for building regexp's
<jmiller565> !xresprobe | ubu
<JohnFlux> Ayabara: kregexpeditor
<ubotu> ubu: xresprobe: X Resolution Probe. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.24 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 96 kB
<dystopianray> !angband
<ubotu> angband: A single-player, text-based, dungeon simulation game.. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.0.6-1 (edgy), package size 669 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<Ayabara> JohnFlux: great. a guy at work did some query-replace with regexp in emacs the other day. it scared/impressed me so much that I need to learn it.
<JohnFlux> Ayabara: heh
<JohnFlux> Ayabara: they are consider write-only
<alexandre> hello all
<JohnFlux> Ayabara: it's actually quite easy to write complex regexp's
<JohnFlux> Ayabara: if you do it in one go.   you just can't read them again later
<waylandbill> try reading a perl script after 6 months. :-)
<Ayabara> waylandbill: heh. another guy at work tried to explain to me what his perl script (3 months old) did, but he didn't understand it..
<alexandre> I am french
<Ayabara> JohnFlux: oh, and there's another reason why I must learn it. http://xkcd.com/c208.html
<Ayabara> waylandbill: and one that explains a lot. http://xkcd.com/c224.html
<alexandre> Do you speak french
<Ayabara> alexandre: nope, but there is a french ubuntu channel? ubuntu-fr??
<JohnFlux> Ayabara: I always like xkcd :-)
<Ayabara> :-)
<alexandre> ok, but I am new utilisator and I want use Konverstion client IRC
<`Z`> poy ( amsg )
<alexandre> I would use my wifi conection but I don't know softwere for
<ab12> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<ab12> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alexandre_^_> I would use my wifi conection but I don't know softwere.
<alexandre_^_> ^_
<ab12> why can't I isntall libxine-extracodecs
<ab12> and I have enabld universe ,ultiverse!
<ab12> ,ultiverse=multiverse
<waxyfresh> im folling these directins https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome and i keep getting this error:E: Package xserver-xorg-driver-via has no installation candidate'
<alexandre_^_> I don't understand lol
<hackdaddy> feisty is working well
<hackdaddy> unbelievable
<hackdaddy> no real bugs so far on vmware
<alexandre_^_> bye because I am french and I don't undrstand
<hackdaddy> hello because i understand
<waxyfresh> im folling these directins https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome and i keep getting this error:E: Package xserver-xorg-driver-via has no installation candidate'
<hackdaddy> sorry bad karma
<hackdaddy> when i click complete upgrade in adept, what am i getting???
<Smurphy[ACS] > !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<crackhead_25> does kubuntu have a built-in firewall?
<waxyfresh> im folling these directins https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome and i keep getting this error:E: Package xserver-xorg-driver-via has no installation candidate'
<Smurphy[ACS] > crackhead: Every Linux kernel - which supports iptables - has one ..
<crackhead_25> how do i protect myself best from the internet? is there any necessary antivirus or firewall programs i need to run?
<hackdaddy> other than a complete upgrade?
<Smurphy[ACS] > waxyfresh: seems your eisty repository is not completely in sync with ubunt packages. Wait 30mins - run sudo aptitude update and try it again.
<hackdaddy> not the set of all things not in the complete upgrade?  i'm confused...
<eilker> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Smurphy[ACS] > !#beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<crackhead_25> anyone know why, after i lock current and start a new kde session, then end that session, and switch back to the originally locked one, my mouse cursor always disappears?
<angela> hey, i dunno why my kubuntu is so slow at starting applications ...
<angela> the kde spends too much time starting apps
<crackhead_25> angela, how fast is your computer? what are its specs?
<Smurphy[ACS] > angela: How much Ram  you  have in your computer ?
<angela> windows is blazing fast compared to this
<angela> Dell optiplex gx260 1.8ghz pentium4 512 ddram
<angela> kde 3.5.6
<angela> kubuntu 6.10
<crackhead_25> video card?
<c1|freaky> angela: r u on a laptop?
<Smurphy[ACS] > It's a desktop system.
<angela> radeon 9550 128mb
<Smurphy[ACS] > angela: 512MB of Ram is definlty enough - have you enabled OpenOffice Quickstarter ?
<c1|freaky> do you have a CPU with frequency scaling?
<angela> no, its a first generation pentium 4 nothing fancy
<Smurphy[ACS] > It's a Pentium 4 - so a heating station :)
<c1|freaky> k
<crackhead_25> is your bios configured correctly? (automatic is probably the best setting)
<angela> i have openoffice but how do i know if quickstarter is active
<angela> yes my bios is fine
<Smurphy[ACS] > You see it in the Kicker Bar - if there is a OpenOffice button ...
<angela> i mean ubuntu ran better
<angela> no
<ab12> I tryed to isntall apache on my edgy and at the end was this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10872/ can someone tell how can I rid of that error??
<angela> in kicker there is no oo button
<Smurphy[ACS] > ok. Then there seems to be something else slowing it down.
<angela> i waited now about 20 secs for firefox to show up
<angela> and the app kept loading..
<Smurphy[ACS] > ab12: try out:L dpkg-reconfigure apache
<c1|freaky> ab12: there is apache and apache2 ... u need to decide which one you want
<hackdaddy> what does complet upgrade in adept mean?
<crackhead_25> have you checked out your thread table / ksysguard? did you have a bunch running that is still and shouldnt be running?
<ab12> c1|freaky: which one is newer
<Smurphy[ACS] > angela: open a konsole - and type in free, check how much ram is available - then start in that console: top
<c1|freaky> ab12: apache2
<Smurphy[ACS] > angela: and start firefox again ...
<Smurphy[ACS] > Guess your system runs out of Ram ...
<Smurphy[ACS] > or there is a broken process somewhere.
<angela> 515total,499608 used,15940 free
<c1|freaky> ab12: do apt-get remove --purge apache and then apt-get install apache2
<angela> ok im checking top
<hak5fan> Hi I'm trying to install ubuntu on a very old 200 mhz computer with 256 mb ram. I only want to install the base packages because I want to use it as a webserver. I have the full kubuntu cd. The computer can't boot the live cd. What should I do?
<c1|freaky> hak5fan: why can't your pc boot the live-cd? what error do u get?
<Smurphy[ACS] > Hmmm... 15940 is low memory ... How much buffers/Cached you have ?
<crackhead_25> angela, did you partition a proper swap partition?
<hak5fan> It just hangs... and I haev to run it with nosplash boot option to see the errors
<angela> buffers 31156 cached 313980
<c1|freaky> hak5fan: just install in textmode
<Smurphy[ACS] > hak5fan: In that case - use Ubuntu LTS 6.06.1 - and make sure you download the Server version... You can directly install a a LAMP Server with it.
<angela> crackhead_25: yea i have a properly configured swap partiition active
<angela> from kubuntu install
<Smurphy[ACS] > angela: there definitly is enough memory available. Your system has all in cache/buffers.
<angela> hmm
<Smurphy[ACS] > what does top tell you ? when starting Firefox - the system load- and especially system utilization ?
<hak5fan> Smurphy[ACS] : ok so I have to download another cd then?
<angela> now things feel a bit more fast
<Smurphy[ACS] > hk5fan: the server verison has no X-Gui - just text based - and needs way less memory.
<Smurphy[ACS] > Yes ...
<hak5fan> Smurphy[ACS] : Ok thanks.
<angela> and then there is one more problem with kde , im sure its a bug and i can reproduce it easily
<angela> its about text files
<angela> in konqueror
<Smurphy[ACS] > hak5fan: Don't find the Link right now. let me check.
<hak5fan> Smurphy[ACS] : ok
<Smurphy[ACS] > angela: All security update installed ?
<angela> Smurphy[ACS] : system is up to date with all updates
<Smurphy[ACS] > hak5fan: check out: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<Smurphy[ACS] > angela: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Smurphy[ACS] > is what I always do :)
<Smurphy[ACS] > hak5fan: check if there is a newer iso :)
<Smurphy[ACS] > hak5fan: Having this version running on 3 systems ;)
<hak5fan> Smurphy[ACS] : I'll do... Nice
<c1|freaky> what is the advantage of using atitude instead of apt-* ?
<Smurphy[ACS] > hak5fan: There is a 6.06.1 Server edition available. Take that one :) Go onto the Downloadpage and choose the Server Edition :)
<Smurphy[ACS] > BTW : Hak5fan: Server LTS Version gets security updates until 2011 :)
<c1|freaky> :)
<c1|freaky> im running edgy server on my server ;D
<c1|freaky> upgraded from dapper
<c1|freaky> because of newer versions
<Smurphy[ACS] > angela ??? Still there ?
<Smurphy[ACS] > still have 20minutes ... After that I'll have to make lunch for the family ;)
<hak5fan> Smurphy[ACS] :
<hak5fan> Smurphy[ACS] : Downloading now
<Smurphy[ACS] > hak5fan: ok ... :) Have even built my own firewall with that version... :) booting from CF-Card etc. :) Is really cool.
<jeanre> hi all
<jeanre> what do I need to install to get amarok to play mp3's?
<hak5fan> Smurphy[ACS] : cool it's a relativly large download... but I have a fast connection
<Smurphy[ACS] > hak5fan: Me too. 6MB Downstream :) 512K Upstream :)
<jeanre> anyone?
<Smurphy[ACS] > !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Smurphy[ACS] > jeanre- check the robots answer :)
<jeanre> yeah but I dont want to install gstreamer crap
<Smurphy[ACS] > jeanrenault ? never mind ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Smurphy[ACS] > check that one. Using it here ... mp3 formats - as I can play them on my Ipod too ...
<Smurphy[ACS] > jeanre: Check the Kubuntu stuff - not the Ubuntu stuff ...
<hak5fan> Smurphy[ACS] : I have 502 KB/s It's not extremly fast but It's ok
<Smurphy[ACS] > *lol* ;) Sorry for you... That's my upload speed ... :) Takes me rough 10 minute to download :) *lol*
<c1|freaky> i only have a 3Mbit/s connection
<jeanre> haha
<jeanre> amarok install it
<jeanre> but it says I must restart
<jeanre> and when I do
<jeanre> it moans again\
<eilker> i installed a program from source code, it is called turquaz, but when i do alt+f2 then type turquaz, it is not opened (going konqueror), and when i write it in console, again no sense (bash: turquaz: command not found), everytime will i type ./turquaz ??
<Smurphy[ACS] > jeanre: You have all updates installed ???
<Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: make a: echo $PATH
<jeanre> yes
<ninHer> eilker in a console it is turquaz &
<hak5fan> Smurphy[ACS] : I only pay for 1 mbit. But a bug in the central gives me more speed!
<Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: Then you know why the bash or any other programm does not find it :)
<ninHer> not just turquaz
<Smurphy[ACS] > hakfan: *lol*
<hak5fan> Smurphy[ACS] : so I'm very happy with it
<Smurphy[ACS] > Here my line quality & Speed: http://stargate.solsys.org/mod.php?mod=systat&op=disp_ind&host_id=3
<Smurphy[ACS] > :)
<ninHer> eilker if it works it will be opened and if it doesn't will show you why
<jeanre> I am paying for 1mb
<jeanre> but our ISP is so stupid
<eilker> ninHer: command not found
<Smurphy[ACS] > jeanre: did the system install korrectly everything ? I'd advise to stop amarok, and start it from within a console, e.g. konsole: amarok - and check the output/logs
<jeanre> I get 450kb/s downstream
<Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: export PATH=$PATH:.
<ninHer> did you see the " & " after the turquaz ?
<Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: and try again :)
<Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: from inside the console, inside the directory the application is.
<eilker> <Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: export PATH=$PATH:.  // i didnt understand this
<Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: what gives:  echo $SHELL
<eilker>  /bin/bash
<jeanre> ok I have one last question
<jeanre> why when I use my webcam
<jeanre> my pc locks up after a while
<Smurphy[ACS] > jeanre: Seems a USB Bug ... Dunno. Any more informations ?
<jeanre> well I cant trace it
<jeanre> as my pc locks up completly
<Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: smurphy@deimos:~$ export PATH=$PATH:.
<Smurphy[ACS] > works here ...
<Smurphy[ACS] > jeanre: Bad. Any clue ? I guess it's a USB Driver issue ...
<Damian> Hi I am having some problems with installing tp-link wi fi device on my kubuntu. How can i check if my wi fi card works?
<Smurphy[ACS] > Damian: iwconfig and ifconfig
<eilker> <Smurphy[ACS] > ~/Desktop/TurquazLinux08Beta5/TurquazLinux08Beta5/turquaz/08Beta5$ export PATH=$PATH
<eilker> <Smurphy[ACS] > is it ok ?
<Smurphy[ACS] > export PATH=$PATH:.
<Smurphy[ACS] > You forgot the :.
<Smurphy[ACS] > at the end ... . stands for the local Directory... and you need it.
<ninHer> cd ~
<ninHer> in a console
<eilker> Smurphy[ACS] > i did it and wrote       //        turquaz& // command not found
<Smurphy[ACS] > Eilker: It's all a matter of security. Usually - admin or users with higher access levels - don't have "." in their Path - to prevent from spoofed packages.
<eilker> ninHer> i did it
<Smurphy[ACS] > in which Directory are you ?
<Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: in which Directory are you ?
<Damian> Ok my wi fi card looks to work, but i still cant get connection. I opened Wireless Assistant, found my connection I typed in IP, NETMASK, GATEWAY, and DNS just like they were in windows, but it still doesent work. I also added wep key. Schould i type something in Broadcast and Domain? I havent found it on windows.
<Smurphy[ACS] > Damian: Open Knetworkmanager
<Smurphy[ACS] > Damian: Only use the Knetworkmanager under Kubuntu.
<eilker> Smurphy[ACS] > i am here ~/Desktop/TurquazLinux08Beta5/TurquazLinux08Beta5/turquaz/08Beta5$
<Smurphy[ACS] > eilker: make a: ls -l turquaz
<Damian> Smurphy[ACS] : looks like i dont have it
<ninHer> eilker: r u sure you have installed it ?
<Smurphy[ACS] > Damian: Then: sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager
<Smurphy[ACS] > ok folks. Have to go. My girls are hear - and it's my turn to make lunch ...
<ninHer> bye Smurphy[ACS] 
<Smurphy[ACS] > Cya ... Sorry I can't continue the support mission - but maybe someone else could take over :)
<Smurphy[ACS] > cheers.
<eilker> Smurphy[ACS] > rwxr-xr-x 1 machine user 43 2007-03-18 12:35 turquaz.sh
<Damian> Yep but how can i download it if i dont have network connection :/
<eilker> ninHer: yes when i do ./turquaz.sh , it opens program
<ninHer> Damian: kde is nice but not miraculous......by now
<ninHer> ;-)
<Damian> ok maybe i wil download it on this pc on move to kubuntu on pendrive
<nospi> hey guys, im having trouble. I'm using Ubuntu, but i installed the KDE-Desktop, and now i want to change my login window, but when i try to open the preferences, it won't open. It asks for my password, so i put it in, then it does nothing
<nospi> this happens on both gnome and kde
<nospi> can anyone help me fix it?
<nospi> brb
<nospi> can anyone help me?
<Damian> ok i have it i wil try to install it rom source...
<Damian> is there any knetworkmanager in deb?
<Damian> yep looks like i am not going to install anything i am missing a lot of libriares
<Damian> hmmmm.
<Damian> configure says c++ processor fails sanity check
<Linux_Galore> Damian: install the kde developer package, usually gets it all working
<Damian> ok but will i be able to move it on pc on pendrive?
<Damian> and where can i download it?
<Linux_Galore> Damian: no because its actually a meta package that triggers a whole load of things to be installed
<Linux_Galore> Damian: just use the package manager
<Damian> But i have no internet connection on my kubuntu pc
<Linux_Galore> Damian: then you up the creek
<Linux_Galore> without a cd
<Damian> what you mean?
<Linux_Galore> Damian: you can magically make stuff appear on your install
<Linux_Galore> cant*
<Linux_Galore> Damian: I think your way out of your depth
<Linux_Galore> bbl
<miltos> hi ppl-:] 
<max_> hi
<angela> damn, i cant believe it how slow and unstable openoffice is now..
<srecko> hello
<srecko> I'm having problems with installin vmware tools on my kubuntu.
<srecko> [/etc/init.d]  -> at this line, it says it cant create the .sh file
<srecko> please help me :\
<max_> how can i active the dual monitor with an nvidia card? (i used it under windows..)
<srecko> if you understand what my problem is
<miltos> my firefox can't handle mms://.... links any ideas? totem player starts and a message pops up with error...
<corecode> hey
<corecode> where would i find a list of packages contained on the kubuntu cd?
<srecko> huh, anyone?
<filthpig2> morning all
<Damian> is opensuse better than kubuntu?
<corecode> i need to decide if to use ubuntu or kubuntu now, because i will have to install it offline :/
<max_> better kubuntu than opensuse
<uros> hi all. does anyone know how to change the save as/open dialogue in opera from gtk to qt style?
<srecko> in #kubuntu everybody says kubuntu, and in #ubuntu the other, so... :\
<sylvain__> hi
<filthpig2> can somebody dedicate some time to help me get my D-LINK DWLG120EUB2 wireless usb network card to work?
<filthpig2> I've followed a few howtos on the net for my exact card, but I can't get it to work
<ab12> I tryed to make index.php in my /var/www but there is somekind of error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10877/
<filthpig2> (using ndiswrapper; prism54usb does not work)
<filthpig2> the system notices that something is connected and ndiswrapper is enabled, but I do not get the wlan0-connection
<filthpig2> iwconfig gives lo and eth0, no wireless extensions
<Crashed> Hey guys, I want to dual-boot my current OS (Win88SE) and Kubuntu.
<Crashed> I was wondering if you guys could step me through the process of how to do it.
<filthpig2> win88? :D
<filthpig2> Crashed: do you have the partitions ready?
<Crashed> Win98 :)
<Crashed> filth, I really don't know much about computers and all that.
<waylandbill> the install CD will walk you through it.
<Crashed> But I'm pretty sure my HD is already partitioned.
<Jisao>   hi
<Crashed> I have a C: and a D: drive.
<Crashed> but only one HDD
<waylandbill> Crashed: if you don't have free space, you'll have to have the installation reduce the partition size.
<waylandbill> Crashed: of the existing partition I should say.
<waylandbill> Crashed: before you even start, make sure you back up important data.
<Crashed> Uhm, I want to do it on this computer. :)
<Crashed> My only computer.
<Crashed> It might be a problem.
<Crashed> Windows uses my C: drive as its main drive, and my D: drive for my recycle bin.
<Crashed> And other stuff.
<waylandbill> Crashed: what will be a problem?
<cvk77> my kasbar doesn't update correctly and "forgets" opened windows once in a while.
<Crashed> Well, I want to install Kubuntu on my D: drive no?
<waylandbill> Crashed: you can install it to either drive.
<waylandbill> Crashed: if you don't have unallocated space, the installer will guide you on reducing the existing partition's size to make some.
<mooseshaped> morning
<Jisao> morning, mooseshaped
<Crashed> I downloaded the iso, will I have to burn that onto a CD? :/
<eilker> konversation -caption "%c" %i %m   // what does these mean -caption "%c" %i %m ?
<Crashed> I haven't installed my burner software and don't know where the installer is :|
<mooseshaped> I'm just getting over the shock of KUbuntu
<mooseshaped> :needs something strong
* mooseshaped needs something strong 
<waylandbill> Crashed: yes. get isorecorder for windows if you don't have anything else installed.
<eilker> solved tahnx
<waylandbill> morning mooseshaped, Jisao
<Crashed> Ack
<cvk77> my kasbar doesn't update correctly and "forgets" opened windows once in a while. anyone else noticed that?
<mooseshaped> I think I've been converted from Debian hah
<Jisao> Lol, join the club, mooseshaped
<mooseshaped> I just installed this in about 20 mins my laptop which debian won't even see the disk for
<mooseshaped> the wireless card even works!
<filthpig2> mooseshaped: good to hear!
<mooseshaped> the modem however I'm still battling with
<waylandbill> Debian will get to this point in a while. Once they decide it's stable enough :-)
<filthpig2> I have a problem with my d-link card
<filthpig2> it's not even mine, really. it's my brother's
<mooseshaped> hehe stable is so behind, tho it runs nicely for servers
<filthpig2> :S
<lupul> which is the command to find an app's process?
<lupul> grep apt .....?
<filthpig2> trying to convert my family to kubuntu, but not getting the wlan-card to work is not good for buisness
* mooseshaped goes off to google the AC97 modem
<Jisao> maybe in 2008, waylandbill, lol.  Too bad, it's a good distro with a good philosophy
<mooseshaped> ahh this is true filthpig I must admit I still run some M$ software via Citrix
<mooseshaped> I'm yet to find anything which lets me into the an exchange server decently in Linux, I suspect I should get on and have a go myself
<waylandbill> lupul: ps
<Jisao> I am burning Kubuntu right now.  I will see if I have more success with it on my older PC than with Ubuntu.
<mooseshaped> jiaso> xubuntu might be better for you if it's an older PC
<mooseshaped> XFCE is a lot lighter than KDE
<waylandbill> I agree with mooseshaped. Depending on how old is old.
<Jisao> xfce is the mousy desktop
<waylandbill> yeah. the mouse. :-D
<Jisao> Pentium 500
<eilker> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jisao> :-(
* Jisao is not a fan of the mouse.
<__-osh-__> Anyone know anything about this (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/91399) bug? Is it critical? Does it kill my X or something else annoying?
<mooseshaped> how much RAM jisao?
<waylandbill> Jisao: I find it a little too lightweight for my tastes.
<Jisao> 256M
<Jisao> I prefer fluxbox if I am going to be minimal
<Jisao> There we go.  Install of Kubuntu launched (after a successful md5sum check)
<__-osh-__> Jisao: I am. A fan of the mouse. (As mouse could mean 'female genitalia' in my language.)     ;-)
<lupul> ps what?
<waylandbill> Jisao: that'll just about do! :)
* mooseshaped steps on the mouse
<waylandbill> [07:43:32]  <lupul> which is the command to find an app's process?
<markus_> hallo, bin neu hier.
<lupul> yes. it was something with grep? but i don't know more
<Jisao> sprichst english, markus_ ?
<markus_> yes i do..
<Jisao> ok
<lupul> an application's process
<markus_> thanks jisao
<waylandbill> lupul: ps ax | grep myApp
<cvk77> !de | markus_
<ubotu> markus_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jisao> you're welcome
<markus_> tks ubotu
<lupul> k thanks
* cvk77 secretly makes a scratch in his desk for another person thanking ubotu
<Jisao> not everybody is aware of bots,  cvk77
<waylandbill> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cvk77> Jisao: no offense meant, just making fun of something i did several times before
<__-osh-__> cvk77: Besides, it's polite. Bots have feelings too you know.
<Jisao> we are trying to figure out what runs such a bot to try to put one on #lbo
<Jisao> I was not offended, cvk77.
<waylandbill> Jisao: it's just a special irc client process.
<waylandbill> Jisao: they are incredibly simple to write. Filling them with useful information is another issue. :-)
<Jisao>  Yes, I have seen people go nuts on #kanotix with Sonya (their bot)
<filthpig2> waylandbill: are you any good on networking?
<spark_> hi
<Jisao> I am a KDE fan anyway, waylandbill.  I
<Jisao> hi space_ninja
<Jisao> hi spark_
<spark_> :)
<waylandbill> filthpig2: I'm pretty good at it.
<waylandbill> filthpig2: got a question?
<filthpig> a device that SHOULD work with ndiswrapper, that is recognized by ndiswrapper, but is not recognized by kubuntu :S
<filthpig> I've seen howtos that have fixed it for some people, but it does not work for me
<__-osh-__> !console-setup
<ubotu> console-setup: Setup the font and the keyboard on the console. In component main, is important. Version 1.7ubuntu19 (edgy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<waylandbill> filthpig: do you have an /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper ? does have an alias definition?
<filthpig> waylandbill: ah, no
<filthpig> how do I fix that? oO
<manfred_> hi
<filthpig> ah, nevermind, silly me
<filthpig> yes, I have waylandbill
<waylandbill> no, you don't have ndiswrapper there, or no it doesn't have an alias definition.
<filthpig> alias wlan0 ndiswrapper is what it says
<filthpig> I have both, sorry
<waylandbill> filthpig: lsmod shows the ndiswrapper module loaded?
<ab12> I have this problem with "sudo"
<ab12> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ab12> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 19 12:40:19 2007
<ab12> how can I fix this?
<filthpig1> geez
<filthpig1> got disconnected after typing "used by 0", if somebody said anything after that
<filthpig1> and the powerled on the network card is not on
<mooseshaped> any ideas on the connect strings I need to add to get the modem to see the dial tone in the UK?
<waylandbill> filthpig: lsmod shows the ndiswrapper module loaded?
* mooseshaped reminds doing something a long time ago in debian
<filthpig1> ndiswrapper -l gives "prisma02, driver loaded, hardware present" though
<filthpig1> waylandbill: yes
<filthpig1> HMM
<waylandbill> ab12: sounds like the time clock drifted and was set back.
<filthpig1> I noticed something: module "80211, used by 1, prism54common
<hackdaddy> i'm on feisty
<filthpig1> prism54usb is the default driver for the card, but it doesn't work :/
<hackdaddy> and i had to kill the adept process, but now i can't resume the upgrade cuz another process has it locked, what do i do?
<waylandbill> filthpig: I had the same problem with my bcm4318. The supplied driver didn't work, but another one from a link in the forums did.
<waylandbill> hackdaddy: it gave the name of the lock file, delete it.
<hackdaddy> not on feisty, it doesn't display the locked file name
<rob_> maybe restart the X server
<ab12> well I am fu***
<ab12> how can I set time back if I can't use sudo
<ab12> :s
<ab12> oh my
<waylandbill> ok. use the command line to 'apt-get update' and it will.
<hackdaddy> waylandbill, it says database locked, ok, will do
<waylandbill> ab12. bios setup utility can set the clock maybe.
<shng007> hello all
<rob_> im tryin to get Xfce on kubuntu, installed ubuntu-desktop and xbuntu-desktop but when i log into them there is nothing there
<Jisao> hi shng007
<ubuntu> hi
<hackdaddy> thanks, waylandbill, that worked
<waylandbill> hackdaddy: good
<Jisao> hi ubuntu
<hackdaddy> i had to run: "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to fix iiit
<Filthpig666> GEEZ
<shng007> someone know where is root folder of apache2 after installation?
<waylandbill> rob_: does the desktop load for a xfce4 session??
<Filthpig666> I got disconnected all the time with the opera client, so I had to install mirc :P
<rob_> yes but no task bar or anything
<waylandbill> shng007: it should be in the apache config file.
<mooseshaped>  /var/www/html I believe usually shng007
<Filthpig666> last thing I posted and saw was the forum link
* Filthpig666 scratches head
<shng007> ah i found it ! /var/www :D
<shng007> 10x
<Filthpig666> waylandbill, would you mind trying to find the forumpost that helped you?
<Filthpig666> getting desperate here :S
<waylandbill> filthpig: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&page=116
<waylandbill> filthpig: not sure if that'll help since you have a different card FWIW
<rob_> im usin adept manager to install the ubuntu desktop now, hopefully that'll sort it, back after a while
<ab12> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 19 12:40:19 2007   how can I fix tthis??? I can't use sudo aaaaaaaaaaa
<waylandbill> ab12: the time has to be different than Mar 19 12:40:19. That's the same time you posted previously.
<waylandbill> ab12: or is it still giving that time in the error?
<waylandbill> ab12: what time does your clock say now?
<marton> Pls help me! I can't enable the WiFi. Maybe it can be a driver problem.
<Jisao> Hummm, this install stalls at 6% of the installation, just like Ubuntu did.  Wonder what happens at 6%?
<waylandbill> marton: what card is it? have you checked the wiki to see if there is instructions for it?
<ab12> waylandbill: it's the same everytime that returnes error
<Filthpig666> marton: what card?
<waylandbill> Jisao: don't know. you could try the alternate install CD.
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<marton> It is in an Asus notebook A6R. I don't know.
<waylandbill> ab12: that's gotta be the date/time that the last sudo command was used. Is that far in the future?
<ab12> no
<waylandbill> mariusk: lspci will tell.
<ab12> now its' 13:26
<ab12> and the error is 12:40:19
<waylandbill> ab12:  at that time, it'll fix itself. Is it Mar 19th there?
<ab12> no..
<ab12> it's Mar 18th
<waylandbill> ab12: that's your problem. It will fix itself tomorrow. :-)
<Jisao> well, waylandbill, I switched to TTY 4 to see what happens.
<ab12> so I can't use sudo untill tommorow??
<Filthpig666> ab12:
<Filthpig666> erh
<Filthpig666> nevermind
<waylandbill> ab12: you can use the install CD in recovery mode and remove sudo's timestamp I think
<waylandbill> ab12: did you change the date, or did something else is the real issue
<ab12> I change the date
<waylandbill> ok. let me figure out where the sudo timestamp is stored. :-)
<ab12> and I tryed to set my area in my time zone
<Filthpig666> waylandbill: since ndiswrapper can see the card, can I somehow manually hook it up with a network device name and "force" it to work?
<Filthpig666> poor waylandbill has to help everybody :p
<waylandbill> Filthpig666: if it's working properly, you'll have a wlan0 in ifconfig.
<waylandbill> Filthpig666: otherwise it aint gonna be much good.
<Filthpig666> that's what I'm not having
<Filthpig666> :[
<Filthpig666> I'm so sure it's just a minor detail that has to be fixed
<Filthpig666> I wonder if it'll work with edgy
<Filthpig666> using fiesty atm
<Filthpig666> feisty*
<shng007> how to run konqueror as root?
<Jisao> Are you sure it's not a bug with Feisty, Filthpig666?  This is still beta software.
<rob_> i couldnt get wireless to work on fiesty with my RT2500 :S
<ab12> so my solution here is to use live cd and boot it and remove timstamp?
<Jisao> open a terminal, and sudo konqueror, shng007
<waylandbill> ab12: that would be a way to fix it, yes.
<ab12> or to wait one day?
<markus_> pls help, how to go to kubuntu .de ??
<marton> :( aaaaahh. Can anybody tell me where can I find Asus a6r notebook drivers for Linux? Or how does it work? (The driver "installing".)
<shng007> jisao 10x
<Jisao>  /join #kubuntu-de, markus_
<waylandbill> ab12: look here: http://my.opera.com/render/blog/show.dml/337121
<Filthpig1> hm, maybe it's the windoze firewall that keeps disconnecting me :s
<Filthpig1> hm
<waylandbill> marton: did you get the name of the card via 'lspci' yet?
<marton> What? :)
<shadowhywind> hi all, where are power options at.. like after 3 hours go on standy by or something?
<marton> Where can I look it? :S
<waylandbill> open a konsole, type lspci and find what the wireless card is
<marton> Ok. Thx.
<Filthpig1> hm
<Filthpig1> I'll try rebooting the computer with the sabayon live cd
<Filthpig1> maybe it'll work there
<Filthpig1> then I can check what makes it work :)
<ziyun> At the beginning  for me it is best to be a silent person and learn by myself about Kubuntu. Wish everyone best!
<ziyun> <_>
<waylandbill> shadowhywind: some bios setups have power options
<angela> openoffice sucks
<ab12> Ok I managed to login with root acc
<ab12> in console..
<shadowhywind> waylandbill mine don't, looked yesterday
<earl_> hey fellas - i have what is probably a stupid question
<ab12> how can I set date and time in console?
<earl_> is there any sort of linux-based OS that runs on a pocket PC?
<HymnToLife> ab12, date
<shadowhywind> this is just werid. I went to bed, and about 2 hours later my computer shutdown. I start up today, it brings it out of hibernate with 10% of my battery left
<HymnToLife> earl_, if it's x86 based, any Linux will run
<shadowhywind> and no i did not have a power failure last night
<kukost> cheers again, filthpig here
<earl_> I think it runs on an ARM, that's not x86 is it?
<kukost> waylandbill, are you in the development team of (k)ubuntu?
<waylandbill> shadowhywind: is the ac adapter ok?
<shadowhywind> yah
<shng007> hey, ppls, i love kubuntu XD
<waylandbill> kukost: no. I haven't developed anything for kubuntu. I've done work on other projects though.
<shadowhywind> thats why i want to find some power options, if there are any
<marton> Waylandbill: Im' fully beginner in linux. :) Where can i find the Console? :) In kubuntu. :S
<shadowhywind> and the only ones that i am finding is if the battery time drops to X or if th elaptop lid is cloded do Y
<waylandbill> shadowhywind: if your battery was at 10% or so, then the system didn't have power. Its pretty simple.
<waylandbill> marton; K menu, system, konsole
<shadowhywind> waylandbill i know it might sound funny, But i am thinking that somehow it went into stand by, and the standyby took the power from the battery
<marton> If found yet :) but
<waylandbill> shadowhywind: not if there was ac power it wouldn't.
<waylandbill> shadowhywind: or shouldn't. :-)
<marton> I typed "ispci" and it says command not found
<waylandbill> marton: not i ... l   lspci
<Jisao> l like in Linux, marton lspci
<n33o> Im trying to configure network to work on ubuntu.. i have an internet connection with wireless ISP coming down from the roof on 10/100 cable.. (which i am talking to you on now) When i plugin the cable to my XP laptop all is fine.. but when i plugin to ethernet port on Netwrkcard on pc its not giving me access to webpages etc.. even when i have put in all the settings .. IP gateway .. dns etc.?? can anyone help wiht this?
<waylandbill> mariusk: lower case L
<marton> :ohh
<shadowhywind> waylandbill would there be some log somewhere if it went into standby or hibernate or switch to battery?
<marton> Ispci <enter>. not found,,, :(
<waylandbill> n33o: they don't offer dhcp address?
<n33o> its set to static because it works better
<waylandbill> shadowhywind: I'm not sure if that's in the syslog or not.
<n33o> had pppoe .. terrible
<Jisao> LSPCI all in lowercase, marton
<marton> :) aaaah
<waylandbill> n33o: something isn't right in the address setup maybe? are you able to do an nslookup or ping a site?
<shadowhywind> hehe, looking threw the dmesg, i found a line Freezeing cpus... cpu1 is now offline.. stopping tasks
<n33o> its wierd
<shadowhywind> oh and my favoriate line, Thawing cpus....
<marton> 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.                            11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<waylandbill> kukost: why do you ask BTW?
<n33o> when i use the default static ip they gave me .. the pc acts as if its "thinking"
<waylandbill> marton: same card as me. Let me give you a link.
<n33o> (when i try to access google)
<marton> Thank You!
<filthpig2> hmsk
<waylandbill> n33o: but knowing if you can nslookup names, or ping sites would be fundamental.
<filthpig2> this is getting annoying :S
<n33o> yes
<n33o> Im pretty new to linxu
<n33o> *linux
<waylandbill> marton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&page=116
<n33o> could you help me with how to set this up.. do ping etc... I tried pinging using terminal or something .. but it KEEPS PINGING!
<n33o> and i diddnt get a response last time
<n33o> going to get broadband router on monday
<waylandbill> n33o: ctrl-c stops it from continually pinging.
<n33o> what should i do in the meantime though.. i want to update ubuntu
<n33o> oh.. thanks man!
<waylandbill> n33o: then you'll be able to use dhcp from the router then. :)
<n33o> yes .. then i will.
<waylandbill> n33o: did the pings succeed?
<n33o> but i hope to try get connection working to update ubuntu before then
<n33o> im using the connection to talk to you now..
<yacoob> which kde version will be in feisty?
<n33o> i will need to disconnect and reconnect to test.. im using XP laptop at the moment
<n33o> what program do i use to ping?
<waylandbill> n33o: oh. ok.
<waylandbill> ping
<waylandbill> :)
<n33o> applications > accessories > terminal?
<waylandbill> !feisty | yacoob
<ubotu> yacoob: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<n33o> my ethernet card says ETH0
<Jucato> yacoob: KDE 3.5.6
<waylandbill> n33o: you know this is the kubuntu channel?
<n33o> yes.. but you are being more helpful than the other channel
<n33o> :-(
<n33o> :-)
<Jisao> roflolstca
<waylandbill> n33o: LOL
<n33o> For DNS servers .. I have 10.9.0.3 / 4
<n33o> hosts has a bunch of IP6 stuff
<n33o> is this correct?
<waylandbill> they would know more than I would about ubuntu, but yes. terminal is what you want. :-)
<n33o> shouldnt it be ip4?
<Rome> excuse me, i am extremly new to unix enviroment and i just installed my kubuntu version. I am trying now to install firefox.. I downloaded it and unpacked it. What is the next step? Checked there website it does not say anything
<Jisao> don't install it like that, Rome.
<waylandbill> n33o: if you set one statically it should.
<Beeema> rome why don't you install firefox with apt-get or adept?
<Jisao> sudo apt-get install firefox
<morvok> Rome: pat-get install firefox
<waylandbill> !apt | Rome
<ubotu> Rome: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<n33o> can i type ping www.google.com in terminal?
<Jisao> in a terminal, Rome
<morvok> ack
<Rome> Perfect. Thank you guys
<n33o> will that work?
<Beeema> why don't you try it n33o
<waylandbill> n33o: I think google will respond to pings.
<waylandbill> or yahoo even. :)
<n33o> Beeema.. because i have to disconnect from this channel.. first to try
<n33o> so to save timem just ask
<waylandbill> n33o: I just tried. google responds to pings. And you do know that windows has ping too?
<shng007> someone know why my apache don't read php files?
<waylandbill> shng007: missing mod-php and setup probably
<shng007> ill try it
<shng007> the php mod..
<waylandbill> shng007: libapache-mod  search for that in apt
<waylandbill> there's a php4 and php5
<beta_> can you get GIMPshop via apt?
<Jucato> beta_: not from Ubuntu's repositories
<n33o_> so .. PING diddnt work.
<beta_> Jucato: which repo do i need?
<beta_> being the noob iam i assume there shouldnt be any stability problems with it or anything since its gimp basically?
<ziyun_> thanks a lot
<marton> Ok. Where is the PackageManager? Sorry.. :)
<Jucato> beta_: I don't know. I don't use it. all I know is that gimpshop isn't in Ubuntu's repositories... might have to search for others
<beta_> ok thx
<n33o_> can anyone help wiht internet problem?
<waylandbill> n33o_: did it at least resolve the address?
<n33o_> no..
<n33o_> it just thinks
<n33o_> ...
<n33o_> ....
<n33o_> ...
<n33o_> but doesnt say anything
<n33o_> like its trying .. but just cant.. kind of like a blocked pipe..
<waylandbill> n33o_: PING google.com (64.233.167.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<n33o_> ok
<waylandbill> n33o_: the first thing is it needs to know google is 64.233.167.99
<waylandbill> if you don't get that then dns is not right
<beta_> Jucato: ok asking the obvious is there a resource anywhere that lists all repos and lets you search their packages?
<waylandbill> beta_: http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<shng007> whats the command to restart apache??
<n33o__> says: bash: syntax error near unexpected token '( '
<waylandbill> n33o: no don't type what I pasted. I showed you what the first line of output should look like.
<n33o> uh..
<n33o> what should i type?
<n33o> because when i type ping www.google.com
<n33o> it gives me nothing.
<waylandbill> you said that it did not resolve the name. google.com is (64.233.167.99)
<Rome> Does anyone know why when i try to download with ktorrent, it says "stalled" ? its not working
<n33o> it just stays there after i press enter
<waylandbill> nslookup google.com should give you that. If not, your dns settings are incorrect.
<n33o> doesnt show ping replies or pinging or anything
<n33o> im using the same dns settings as on laptop
<n33o> which im talking to you on now
<beta_> waylandbill: ok, too complicated for my current abilities  thx nontheless
<n33o> waylandbill, 10.9.0.3
<n33o> ?
<waylandbill> n33o: do an nslookup for google.com and then paste what it said.
<n33o> is what is on my laptop
<n33o> how do i do an ns lookup?
<waylandbill> nslookup google.com   :-)
<n33o> thanks.. brb
<waylandbill> !pastebin | n330
<ubotu> n330: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Rome> anyone knows why ktorrent is not working for me? the torrentfiles is not downloading. it just says: "Stalled".. Any idea?
<n33o__> waylandbill, it says.. ;;  connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<n33o__> but the connectioin IS working .. or i woulnet be talking to you guys
<waylandbill> n33o__: if you can't look up names, the connection is pretty useless. Unless you know everyone's ip number. :-)
<n33o> yes.. however .. it is working.. because i can use dns on my laptop
<waylandbill> n33o: you get that working.
<n33o> which im using now
<n33o> on XP
<n33o> get what working?
<waylandbill> n33o: the dns info under linux. you need to get that working.
<filthpig> firewall?
<n33o> hmm
<n33o> so it is connected to the network.. but dns isnt working under linux?
<n33o> why wouldnt it be working
<waylandbill> n33o: yes
<morvok> hrm.. someone knicked my TNT2.. not good.
<n33o> I have two dns set up
<waylandbill> n33o: I can't tell you what the correct info to put in there, only your ISP can.
<n33o> yes i have already put it in
<waylandbill> n33o: could be your gateway isn't right and no letting you reach those servers.
<n33o> gateway is: same as XP
<n33o> which im talking to you on now
<waylandbill> n33o: it's a fundamental issue of some sort, most likely incorrect configuration.
<morvok> n330: have you checked the Linux boxeds numbers against the XP box numbers?
<n33o> box numbers????
<n33o> where are those?
<n33o> oh
<n33o> you mean ips etc
<n33o> yes
<n33o> the same
<morvok> yeah.
<n33o> exactly the same settings
<morvok> n33o: just the dns isn't working?
<morvok> *scrolls*
<n33o> The dns said timed out when i did dns lookup
<n33o> the pings never returned anything from the sites
<n33o> wehen i pinged google
<waylandbill> n33o: can you ping google's address?
<n33o> no
<n33o> I can but it doesnt do anything
<waylandbill> no. not google.com, but their actual ip
<n33o> how do i do that
<bigdad1e> how can i get my comp. to see my camera?
<n33o> ping 192.000 etc.
<morvok> n33o: it just says nothing? not even 'no route to host'?
<waylandbill> n33o: do ping 72.14.207.99
<n33o> maby if i wait a bit more ..
<n33o> is that google?
<waylandbill> n33o: it is as of this second. :-)
<n33o> oh
<n33o> lol
<n33o> brb
<bigdad1e> can someone help me get my comp so see my camera? or sd card?
<Dr_willis> what kind of camera.. and how are yoyu trying to see the card.
<n33o> nb.. that ip has reached redirection limit
<bigdad1e> canon powershot a540
<shng007> i've enabled php5 but now there is another error in my installation of my website
<shng007> Loading php_gd2.dll Falied!
<shng007> Please Enable php_gd2.dll in ur php.ini
<bigdad1e> im trying to see the pictures anyway i can
<bigdad1e> my comp has a built in sd reader but its not working
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  we trying todo 2 things at once? or are you trying to access your cameras SD card?
<bigdad1e> no
<Dr_willis> no to which part. :)
<bigdad1e> i tryed to access the sd card that didnt work i tryed to see the camera
<bigdad1e> it doesnt even see the cam when i do lsusb in konsole
<bigdad1e> ive read all forums and none have helped me
<Dr_willis> ok. lets start with the sd card. its a normal 'fat32' formated sd card?
<shadowhywind> .join #nvidia
<shadowhywind> doh!
* Dr_willis hands shadowhywind  a /
<waylandbill> n33o: it doesn't have to be that address. try any address from the net.
<bigdad1e> fat32?
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  normal windows formated card
<shadowhywind> why do they have to be so clsoe to each other *snickers
<bigdad1e> just a 2gb scandisk
<bigdad1e> most likely
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  right.. and youve done nothing special to it.. now what aer you plugging it into to read the card?
<waylandbill> n33o: ping under windows to get the address and then try under linux pinging to that same ip address. This will tell you if you even have a route to the net.
<bigdad1e> my sd reader thats built into my comp
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  and this is a laptop?
<bigdad1e> no desktop
<nagyv> Dr_willis: like two versions before I could access my camera only with digikam, and not with gwenview, before it worked only from the command line (there was a good article on the O'Reilly network). It can happen that bigdad1e has a similar problem. (Sorry, but right now I don't have time to go through all this with bigdad1e, but I hope I could help.)
<Dr_willis> hmm.. thee goes my line of thinking then.. so its going into a USB MEDIA reader?
<bigdad1e> no, desktop*
<n33o__> ok
<nagyv> Dr_willis: but of course, this was not an SD reader, but a camera connected directly
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  the media reader is plugging into SOMTHING. :) most likely its an internal usb media reader  connected to an internal usb conector
<n33o__> It says: 10 packets transmitted, 0 recieved, +6 errors, 100% packet loss, time 9000 ms , pipe 3
<bigdad1e> yes
<Dr_willis> which is odd.  use 'dmesg' to see if the card is seen as you plug/unplug it.
<n33o__> destination host unreachable
<n33o__> Dr willis are you speaking to me?
<Dr_willis> n33o__,  not at all. :)
<waylandbill> n33o__: see. you have no route out to the net. Your configuration must not be right.
<bigdad1e> dr willis, what would it say?
<bigdad1e> dmesg
<n33o> yes.. how can i fix this.. because it works on my XP laptop im using now.
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  it should mention some SD## device for the card at the end.
<Dr_willis> 'works on xp' means very little. :)
<Dr_willis> other then to show the problem is not hardware related.
<n33o> yeah
<Dr_willis> n33o,  this is a wireless network?
<n33o> doesn anyone know how i can troubleshoot my netowrk
<n33o> the network is cable
<n33o> in the house
<bigdad1e> all fats-failed, sde-4=2gbs?
<bigdad1e> 4 scsi-sde 512mbs a piece
<pzler> i'm now running xubuntu, what files do i need to download to get a full kubuntu aswell?
<n33o> there is a wireless antenna on the roof connecting to wireless ISP but local in house network is 10/100 cables
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  thats an interesting message. it seems confused about that card for some reason.
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  try 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sde'
<waylandbill> n33o: just because it works on windows doesn't mean the configuration under linux is correct.
<n33o> waylandbill, how can i fix this?
<bigdad1e> 2032mbs \
<bigdad1e> its there
* Dr_willis wonders where the big icon in the contorl-center that says NETWORKING is located at.
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  that fdisk command shows sde and a partition on it?
<beta_> how do i launch a java .jar when im in a different folder?
<bigdad1e> ya
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  then you 'should' be able to mount  the sde1 device some where
<beta_> java -jar program.jar [directory path]  ?
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  with a command similer to...
<waylandbill> n33o: why again don't you use dhcp addressing?
<jermain> quick question: I'm learning C++, what would be a good compiler to install?
<n33o> because ISP has assigned static IP to me
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,     sudo mkdir /media/sde1
<n33o> Only my static ip will give me internet access
<n33o> it seems
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,     sudo mount /dev/sde1 /media/sde1
<waylandbill> n33o: then a router will help
<n33o> yes it will
<Dr_willis> that mount command may need work.. it may need a -t option.
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<n33o> but i need to update linux so i can get a tv card working
<bigdad1e> didnt work
<n33o> cant update without internet access
<n33o> want to run myth tv
<n33o> then broadcast out to the web
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  try  sudo mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/sde1 -t vfat
<bigdad1e> does not exist
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  yoyu need to be a little MORE verbose in whats going on.
<waylandbill> n33o: if you're getting a router monday, then you only have to wait one day. :-)
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  you did make the directory like i mentioned?
<bigdad1e> what directory?
<Dr_willis> sudo mkdir /media/sde1
<Beeema> wah modems suck
<Dr_willis> like i said earlier. :)
<n33o> yeah..
<n33o> do you think it will work?
<n33o> I mean.. do i need to configure the router also?
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  sudo mkdir /media/sde1     then sudo mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/sde1 -t vfat
<Dr_willis> n33o,  the static ip - goes to the router.. the linux machine then 'should' gets its own internal ip from the router
<Dr_willis> n33o,  unless you giot a real odd system
<leighton> anyboby knows why the make command is not installed on kubuntu 6.06 ?
<waylandbill> n330: yes. you'll just need to configure the router's ip and then the PCs will use dhcp to the router
<bigdad1e> cannot creat directory  "/media/sde1' file exists
<Dr_willis> leighton,  none of the C stuff iis installed
<n33o> but .. how does the router know what the static ip is?
<n33o> hmm
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  do it exists.. ok. now try the miount command
<n33o> wonders how to configure router
<Dr_willis> n33o,  it gets it from the dhcp server of the isp. OR you tell it.
<waylandbill> n33o: the one that your ISP provides.
<leighton> dr how do i install the c stuff ?
<bigdad1e> invalid option
<Dr_willis> leighton,  thats such a FAQ. :) install the build-essential package for a start
<waylandbill> n33o: routers are fairly easy to configure. They come with instructions and default to dhcp on.
<morvok> leighton: sudo: apt-get install gcc make
<leighton> thanks very helpful
<waylandbill> n33o: so you'll just need to set it to your isp's assigned address and you'll be good to go
<leighton> new to this come from mac osx
<Dr_willis> leighton,  fire up the package manager. search for the build-essential package
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  so what is the exact command you are using?
<leighton> thanks dr
<bigdad1e> i dont know i just lost myself
<bigdad1e> ok mount point does not exist
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  hmm..  you must be making a typo then.. if you allready made that dir.
<bigdad1e> i did "sudo mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/sde1 -t vfat" and nothing happen
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  aha.. :)
<sebbar> hi, is it normal not to have a shutdown splash in kubuntu feisty yet?
<bigdad1e> it said mount point does not exist
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  we want /media/sde1 i bet.,
<Dr_willis> :)
<shng007> someone who know where is the apache2 PHP.ini File??
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  used to be everything got mounted to /mnt/ now its /media/
<bigdad1e> already mounted
<Dr_willis> if its allready mounted.. use a ls /media/sde1 and see whaats there.
<kubuntu> qualcuno mi sa dire come fare e mettere i permessi per una partizione windows ntfs?
<bigdad1e> according to mtab yes
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  we ,maybe having an issue where your USERS cant access the thing.
<bigdad1e> im the admin
<waylandbill> shng007: search for it in konqueror or with locate.
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  try sudo ls -l /media/sde1
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  you dident log into X as the admin/root however.
<maki> where can i find the repositories for feasty
<bigdad1e> no i didnt
<maki> i have it now
<maki> but they are a mess
<bigdad1e> 3 bigdad1e #### dcim then 2 bigdad1e same##### misc
<Dr_willis> ubuntu has always had a bit of an issue with auto-setting up the windows drives and stuff where users could use them fully (a bit of a security paranoia feature)
<bigdad1e> total 64
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  its mounted then.  now as a 'user' see if you can access /media/sde1
<shng007> waylandbill: how to search it?
<bigdad1e> what command do i do?
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  use the konquerorer. or open up another konsole tab. :)
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  the pics 'should' be in /media/hde1/dcim  (i think)
<bigdad1e> ok
<shng007> i found it!
<bigdad1e> i can see the card in konquerorer but i cant see any pics
<bigdad1e> nevermind Dr willis i did it
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e, oh?
<bigdad1e> thank you for all your help i apreciate it very much
<bigdad1e> i had to preview in gview
<bigdad1e> gwenview*
<Dr_willis> bigdad1e,  one of these days ya may want to read up on mounting linux drives.  it pays to learn how that funamental stuff works. for emergfancies like this
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Dr_willis> is worth reading some time.
<bigdad1e> thank you for your time u guide me through the job everytime perfect
<bigdad1e> your great
<Dr_willis> yea - if there was a  Linux 101 course..Mounting of drives would be on day 2 i think. :)
<Dr_willis> well i will bbl perhaps. take care
<morvok> this sucks, it took a day to get rivatv to compile.. and know my card that supports video-in is missing.
<wrhowc> hello
<morvok> hi
<wrhowc> um do you know how to install applet on kubuntu?
<angela> do i risk breaking my system if i try to upgrade to feisty?
<angela> in the sense of a unrecoverable system
<morvok> angela: I don't think its stable yet
<angela> morvok: its still alpha phase
<wrhowc> ktechlab?
<angela> but i would love to help test it, i am a good bug catcher and can see things into great detail
<wrhowc> elow i need to instal ktechlab on kubuntu
<morvok> angela: that means it buggy.. if you want to try it I would suggest installing it on a seperate parition than mount your data
<morvok> angela: than you can bug test and when you need a stable system you can just reboot :)
<wrhowc> can i ask something
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wrhowc> ok
<wrhowc> how do i install ktechlab on my kubuntu
<wrhowc> im new in linux so for start how do i install any aplication
<Jucato> wrhowc: look for ktechlab in Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager (they're in the K Menu).
<kubuntu__> ciao
<wrhowc> ok thanks
<wrhowc> what oabou any aplication i download it form the net
<wrhowc> about*
<Jucato> wrhowc: well that depends. You normally don't have to do that, as the repositories (online collection of installable programs) contain most apps already.
<wrhowc> ok thanks
<wrhowc> i find some of them on add/remove packige meneger
<wrhowc> i switched from windows to linux
<wrhowc> and it' great
<Jucato> wrhowc: you might want to take a look at these pages to give you an idea on installing programs in Kubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<xushi> Jucato: got any links on how to install nvidia drivers in kubuntu ?
<angela> hey whats the main differences between synaptic and adept? is adept the advanced package manager for kde while synaptic is for gnome?
<wrhowc> i have nvidia 7300 gs and i didn't have to instal driver it's working perfect
<Jucato> xushi: usually "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-generic" (if you're on Edgy and later). then "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and restart X
<xushi> thanks Jucato. Are the nvidia drivers stable on amd64 ?
<Jucato> oh... that I don't know
<wrhowc> yes runing on amd 3800+
<xushi> good =] 
<wrhowc> as far i know
<wrhowc> it works great for me
<xushi> and wrhowc, i was refering to the 3d accelerated drivers, not the open source ones. Because i need the power
<Jucato> wrhowc: the proprietary/binary nvidia drivers are only needed if you want/need 3D hardware acceleration. if not, the free/open source driver (nv) will work
<marton> anybody has Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)?
<wrhowc> i question
<wrhowc> how do i create server
<wrhowc> oh forget that
<wrhowc> i just want to ask
<wrhowc> how do i use windows aprtitioned discs
<wrhowc> partitioned*
<wrhowc> i run windows and linux
<filthpig> are 3Coms usb wireless cards nicely supported with linux?
<wrhowc> and with linux i can't write files on win partitions
<filthpig> wrhowc: which version are you using?
<Jucato> wrhowc: you really can't/shouldn't write on NTFS partitions
<Jucato> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<wrhowc> tnx
<filthpig> Jucato: nonsense, the ntfs-3g driver has full rw support
<wrhowc> oh that's bad
<wrhowc> i can see what is on disc listen music but i can't save there
<Jucato> filthpig: yes, but he'll have to install it. I'm talking about default stuff
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<wrhowc> ok i have the last verison of kubuntu so i use edgy
<Jucato> filthpig, wrhowc: although the stable version of ntfs-3g (1.0) is only available in Feisty (to be released next month)
<wrhowc> i found something on adapt and i am testing it
<angela> damn anyone know what is wrong with openoffice2 its so slow,bloated, it randomly hangs when working with large documents or using find/replace function and now koffice kword is acting strange and slow too
<angela> both have the interface buttons and everything erased
<razor__> question: i have 3 packages in Adept Manager that i ~do not~ want to update/upgrade. how do i tell Adept Manager to stop telling me i have packages to update for these 3?
<RealisticDragon> hey guys
<angela> right now kword sits there loading a document(you cant see anything its doing because the buttons and text area dissapeared) for 10 minutes
<RealisticDragon> angela: both kword and openoffice are having problems? kword is part of koffice not open office
<executer> hi all
<executer> :)
<executer> cn i ask u something
<executer> :)
<executer> about dc++
<RealisticDragon> sure executer
<angela> is there a decent and lightweight office suite for linux ?
<angela> that actually works
<RealisticDragon> do you need word compatibility?
<angela> RealisticDragon: i know they are different suites but both work bad
<angela> or  dont work at all
<angela> i dont need ms compatibility
<RealisticDragon> i hear good things about google office, and abiword is pretty good (but i dont know how well the word import works)... personally i use open office and/or latex but i have a fast machine :o
<executer> cn smone give mi debian pack of working dc++ client for kubunto linux :)
<executer> am very new xD
<RealisticDragon> executer: have you checked the dc++ website? im afraid i havent used DC++ in years, but i think theres a client
<angela> well my machine is not too slow either.. 1.8ghz p4, 512 ddram, 128mb radeon 9550 that should be enough to keep those office suites in shape
<angela> but wrong..
<RealisticDragon> hmm well if even kword is slow then something doesnt seem right :( its normally pretty snappy
<RealisticDragon> if you really cant find one you like then crossover office lets you run microsoft office on linux as a last resort :)
<executer> :)) yeah :) i check them but i have problems with cvs
<angela> its still hanging there doing nothing(pretending to load or work on something) with the erased interface(you cant interact with it at all) for now... like 20 minutes
<morvok> angela: did you turn down all the kde showy crap?
<executer> am trying to install Linux dc++ form the official web there is a cvs download
<RealisticDragon> executer: direct connect is in kubuntu already
<RealisticDragon> you can install it from adept
<RealisticDragon> !dcgui
<ubotu> dcgui: Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80-5 (edgy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<angela> morvok: didnt turn anything off, its the default kde 3.5.6
<RealisticDragon> executer: you need to add the universe repo to adept, let me get you the link...
<RealisticDragon> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<RealisticDragon> once you have added universe you can just install it from the adept programme
<RealisticDragon> one click, nice and easy, and you will get updates automtically :)
<executer> realistidragon :) sorry for asking so nooby :PPP u mean open adept and :">
<angela> KWord ... Loading application... took a lot to load... now theres no document it cant show it omg
<tehArtist> Morning all
<angela> i had to terminate it
<executer> RealisticDragon: sorry for the name mistake :)
<tehArtist> Does anyone know of a C++ IDE for kubuntu?
<angela> tehArtist: kdevelop
* tehArtist is new to *nix
<[pyro] > kdevelope?
<RealisticDragon> executer: no problem :) did you see the link above? to the page about how to add repositories?
<[pyro] > -e
<dettoaltrimenti> what's the best html/css editor for ubuntu?
<razor__> question: i have 3 packages in Adept Manager that i ~do not~ want to update/upgrade. how do i tell Adept Manager to stop telling me i have packages to update for these 3?
<RealisticDragon> dettoaltrimenti: try nvu
<RealisticDragon> razor__: sorry im not sure... have you tried the adept page on the wiki?
<razor__> no, but i will.
<tehArtist> where would I get kdevelope
<RealisticDragon> run adept and ask it for kdevelop
<RealisticDragon> press alt-space then type adept :)
<tehArtist> i did, but it didn't pull anything up
<angela> omg... Add/Remove Programs is so slow to start :(    Loading application Loading application....
<angela> and then theres no package manager
<dettoaltrimenti> realisticdragon- that's what I'm using now, but it doesn't color code tags (at least not CSS tags)- is there a way to change that in the settings?
<RealisticDragon> angela: im sorry but it sounds like there is a problem with your installation, that speed seems to be very wrong compared to what i see on a similar machine... can you open a console, type 'top' and see if something is running?
<RealisticDragon> dettoaltrimenti: hmmm to be honest i dont know, sorry, i write CSS in vi which does colour tags (but its a bit arcane)
<morvok> angela: I can run anything and fast with my amd 2200+.. I have /alot/ more ram though.
<angela> yea i can and i just saw... nothing fancy cpu-eating resource-hog app runs.. it just shows the regular linux processes there
<RealisticDragon> what is the load average showing as?
<RealisticDragon> its one of the lines that top outputs, at the top
<RealisticDragon> of the list
<RealisticDragon> bah, confusing programme names there :)
<razor__> wiki is a flop. :\
<RealisticDragon> itll say something like Load average: 0.0 0.0 0.0
<angela> top - 18:13:44 up  5:48,  1 user,  load average: 0.15, 0.52, 0.60
<MostKnown53> hey
<wrhowc> noooo ntfs does not work
<nagyv> dettoaltrimenti: if you want to be serious then try eclipse, but I think kate also highlits css, and there is quanta too
<RealisticDragon> angela: thank you... and so it seems you are right, theres nothing too wierd running :)
<MostKnown53> i just installed kubutu but it didnt give me a chance to make a user name only a password
<MostKnown53> what do i use
<RealisticDragon> so the problem is elsewhere, hmm
<RealisticDragon> MostKnown53: on a console type whoami
<RealisticDragon> itll tell you who you are ;)
<executer> RealisticDragon: i will write u pm :D just traing registrate now
<executer> :D
<razor__> Konsole
<executer> so nooby :P...
<executer> :D
<RealisticDragon> razor__: i apologise, you can try asking on launchpad, they know more there :) let me get you a link
<MostKnown53> how do i get to a console at the login screen
<jiang> hello
<angela> im removing the damn koffice packages now
<RealisticDragon> MostKnown53: ahh, you cant log in?
<nagyv> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<razor__> RealisticDragon : thanks
<RealisticDragon> d'oh, my bad
<MostKnown53> no
<MostKnown53> i dont kno what i did after i put the cd in it said install ome
<RealisticDragon> razor__: launchpad.net - it's the offical ubuntu help system
<razor__> heh
<MostKnown53> oem or something like that
<MostKnown53> i installed that way
<nagyv> MostKnown53: oem is for mass distributors
<RealisticDragon> MostKnown53: id try a couple of things... "root" and "default" if those dont work im afraid you might need to reinstall and make sure you enter a user name
<MostKnown53> i tried root
<wrhowc> have to go see ya soon
<RealisticDragon> executer: be happy to answer a PM to help you more :)
<rob_> whats the difference between "generic" and "386" kernel versions?
<MostKnown53> so how do i install it
<tehArtist> hmm, I can't seem to get into root
<RealisticDragon> rob i think generic is pentium and higher these days
<nagyv> MostKnown53: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuOEMInstaller?highlight=%28oem%29
<mail> hi
<tehArtist> when I do 'su --login'
<tehArtist> and enter the password, it seems to not be the correct password
<RealisticDragon> tehArtist: try sudo su (but its better to just use sudo all the time)
<Adlai> well, 386 would be a kernel that only uses instructions valid on a 386 processor
<nagyv> !sudo > tehArtist
<MostKnown53> how do i install the real thing then
<nagyv> !sudo | tehArtist
<rob_> ah so generic ie better?
<ubotu> tehArtist: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Adlai> I don't know if "generic" would use a subset or a superset of those instructions
<Adlai> I hope it uses a superset
<RealisticDragon> i think these days it uses a superset, 386 is for people with really old machines
<mail> what can i do for install firefox (i download and extract it) but i dont install it i search some forums but it not works
<nagyv> MostKnown53: read at least until point 4, but even better if you read the whole page
<mail> im new linux user:)
<Adlai> because I can't imagine most anyone using something older than 386 trying to put kubuntu on it
<RealisticDragon> mail: try installing firefox through adept (you can find adept on the start menu)
<nagyv> MostKnown53: I have never installed as oem, so have no clue, just found that page, and it seems to me that has the solution
<rob_> i have kubuntu, thats KDE, i have got GNOME to work, but i want Xfce, any advice?
<nagyv> !adept | mail
<ubotu> mail: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<RealisticDragon> rob i think you can just install xbuntu-desktop
<RealisticDragon> !xbuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbuntu-desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RealisticDragon> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<RealisticDragon> yep, there you go
<nagyv> mail: always try to install everything through adept or some similar package management sotfware
<tehArtist> rob, you can't apt get xubuntu and have your kubuntu install boot all 3 Desktop environments if you like..
<rob_> yeah tried that, but when i log into it it comes up blank :S
* tehArtist doesn't know the syntax however is still learning *buntu himself
<RealisticDragon> may be a bug :( im sorry - i think you are best asking in the xbuntu channel
<RealisticDragon> or possibly on launchpad
<tehArtist> rob, you have to select it from the settings to your left when you log in
<mail> thanks
<rob_> yeah i did that
<tehArtist> then I dunno
<mail> i check the file on wiki ...
<RealisticDragon> my shoulders slope so much you could ski down them ;)
<tehArtist> heh, I'm trying to figure out how to install kdevelop
<RealisticDragon> tehArtist: did you find adept?
<nagyv> rob_: did you tried to install it through aptitude? or reintsall it? aptitude is a bit more informative, then adept and apt-get
<rob_> im fonna try install xubuntu on gnome see if it makes any difference
<tehArtist> realisticdragon: yes but it wasn't listed in the package manager, so I was atempting to do it from Konsole to get the package
<RealisticDragon> mmm its in the universe repo
<tehArtist> but i'm not 100% sure, I'm not ver familiar with the *nix interface...
<RealisticDragon> !kdevelop
<nagyv> rob_: it shouldn't. Actually I installed xubuntu over kubuntu a week ago, and after had to fight hard to clean it.
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<RealisticDragon> i think you need to add that repo in order to be aable to install it
<RealisticDragon> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<RealisticDragon> you wont see it until you add universe as a source of packages for your system
<RealisticDragon> imo universe should be turned on by default but there you go :)
<tehArtist> ok thanks
<RealisticDragon> good luck :)
* RealisticDragon carries on job hunting
<ubuntu_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<tehArtist> The package manager is my main reason for comming ot Kubuntu, I was running Fedora core 6 for a few days, but the package manager drove me nuts
<RealisticDragon> 'lo :)
<ubuntu_> wazz up guys???
<RealisticDragon> tehArtist: fedora core 6 is pretty decent, but i do prefer kubuntu :)
<RealisticDragon> depends on which way you believe is up ubuntu_
<nagyv> tehArtist: you can find a nice sources.list file at ubuntuguide.org
<tehArtist> Fedora Core 6 would be excellent if they would fix the package manager and make it more stable.
<tehArtist> Who knows, it possibly had a personal vendetta against me.
<RealisticDragon> Fedora and Ubuntu have slightly different purposes
<tehArtist> I guess, I'm basically a newbie when it comes to *nix..
<RealisticDragon> Fedora is slightly more cutting edge, so they focus on that more than on being quite so polished :) Its good tho, means if thats what you want you can have it... something for everyone ;)
<tehArtist> I've been programming for windows (games) for about the past year and a half.
<RealisticDragon> nice
<tehArtist> So I'm spoiled by windows...
<RealisticDragon> im more a mathematical programmer, algorythms, parallelism, formal proofs
<RealisticDragon> that kind of thing
<tehArtist> ah, well, I'm still learning, I'm a computer science major. I will get there. My focus is games though.
<filthpig> hi all
<RealisticDragon> there are some good free games
<RealisticDragon> !globulation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about globulation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RealisticDragon> !globulation2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about globulation2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<filthpig> in ndiswrapper, what does smp=yes mean?
<RealisticDragon> grrr
<RealisticDragon> globulation is nice :)
<filthpig> what's that, RealisticDragon?
<RealisticDragon> filthpig: smp is symetric multi processing, ie more than 1 processor
<rob_> nah xubuntu still doesnt work, same thing, logon then blankness...
<RealisticDragon> globulation is a game thats open source
<Jucato> !info glob2 | RealisticDragon
<ubotu> realisticdragon: glob2: innovative state-of-the-art Real Time Strategy (RTS) game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.21-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 9531 kB, installed size 27192 kB
<RealisticDragon> sorry rob, id recommend a question on launchpad.net (the official help system)
<RealisticDragon> thanks Jucato
<tehArtist> RealisticDragon, you wouldn't be able to point me to a walk through on managing repositories for Kubuntu 6.10 could you?
<RealisticDragon> id recommend taking a look if you like tehArtist :) glob2 is (too much) fun :D
<RealisticDragon> !universe
<filthpig> RealisticDragon: oh, all right! That might be my problem, then, because I do not have more than one processor, but ndiswrapper has smp=yes :|
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> rob_: how did you install xubuntu?
<RealisticDragon> filthpig: i havent used ndiswrapper im afraid, but it could be that
<filthpig> yup
<marton> marton@kubuntu:~/Desktop$ ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<marton> Installing bcmwl5
<marton> Unable to create directory /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5.Make sure you are running as root
<rob_> apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<marton> What is the problem with it?
<RealisticDragon> i was looking at new laptops and i think i want another mac (to run kubuntu on, of course) but the new macbook pros only haave drivers with ndiswrapper :(
<delight> is there any place i can get a pre-packaged edgy k3b 1.0.0
<razor__> run that after you do sudo bash
<Jucato> rob_: can you try to run it again (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop) to make sure everything is installed?
<RealisticDragon> marton: try sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<razor__> that will make you root
<rob_> yeah tryin again now at console
<marton> Thanks!
<marton> Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2
<marton> Its good?
<marton> or bad? :D
<RealisticDragon> god knows :P
<RealisticDragon> a priest of my acquantance said that he was considering going back to windows because now he had ubuntu up and running he didnt have to pray as much as he used to when trying to avoid a windows crash ;)
<rob_> what do i type at CLI to get the logon screen?
<RealisticDragon> sorry executer_, it wont let me send you messages without logging in and im on an insecure connection :( so pms wont work
<nagyv> rob_: what kind of logon screen?
<executer_> :)
<rob_> the kubuntu one
<executer_> ok :)))
<RealisticDragon> sorry about that
<executer_> just here is too :D colorfull :D
<executer_> :D:D:D::D:D
<RealisticDragon> how are you getting on? did you manage to add universe to the list ok?
<executer_> i :) dnt know how to add it :">
<rob_> the nice GUI one that lets me choose which shell to use
<executer_> it might be prety easy but :)
<executer_> and :D very new :) this night i installd my firs linux :D
<RealisticDragon> its not too hard ;) have you got konsole open?
<nagyv> rob_: so you have switched with ctrl+alt+f1 to the command line, and would like to switch back to the gui? click alt+f7
<executer_> i even dnt know is kubuntu good edition
<executer_> :)
<marton> ndiswrapper -d 1468:0311 bcmwl5   ---- What does it mean? The 1468:0311
<executer_> eh this IRC chanal :) answers me but
<rob_> nah alt f7 dont work
<executer_> yeah
<executer_> i have consle open
<executer_> :P
<RealisticDragon> executer_: in the console type "sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list"
<nagyv> rob_: do you have a gui now? or not?
<rob_> no GUI
<rob_> il just reboot
<executer_> w0w
<executer_> :)
<RealisticDragon> executer_: do you see a file? :)
<nagyv> good, what happens if ... as you prefer
<RealisticDragon> executer_: you should see the third block says "Uncomment the following 2 lines to add software from the universe repo"
<executer_> yes
<executer_> :)
<RealisticDragon> executer_: do, delete the comment symbols (##) from those lines
<RealisticDragon> then you should have this...
<RealisticDragon> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<RealisticDragon> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<matrix> hi, when i plug in my headset the microphone is not used. it is still the build laptop mic active. how can i make my headset work?
<RealisticDragon> executer_: all ok so far?
<animimotus> k3b has been released, is it backported to Edgy?
<executer_> hmm :) :D
<executer_> am still searchinf tor the
<executer_> lines
<RealisticDragon> should be about line 16 and 17
<RealisticDragon> from the top
<executer_> that must says sudo uncommented the following 2 ...
<executer_> :) ok
<RealisticDragon> once you are done press control-O then control X
<morvok> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<RealisticDragon> executer_: that will save (O) and quit (X)
<razor__> a newer version of K3b?
<executer_> RealisticDragon i think i open wrong doc
<executer_> i c
<executer_> in first line
<executer_> sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<executer_> ops
<executer_> not thsi :"><
<executer_> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<RealisticDragon> mmm
<RealisticDragon> ok, quit with ctrl-X and ill get the link thatll help you more :)
<executer_> how big is kubuntu anyway :) ?
<executer_> 1 cd :P ?
<executer_> or just my distribution sux :D
<RealisticDragon> 1cd + lots over the internet
<executer_> aha :">
<RealisticDragon> theres about 14,000 different applications i thin
<executer_> i miss the seccond part :D + lost over the internet :)
<RealisticDragon> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<RealisticDragon> that will show you what you need to do
<RealisticDragon> hopefully its better at explaining than me :)
<executer_> :)) thank u :)
<executer_> linux behaviour is prety much different :)
<RealisticDragon> im sorry its so tough, normally its easier than this :)
<executer_> :PPPPP thx god haves this changel :D
<executer_> i had install only skype :D nothing others :D
<RealisticDragon> hang on a sec
<RealisticDragon> this will be easier
<RealisticDragon> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_apt-get_the_easy_way_.28Synaptic.29
<RealisticDragon> try it that way
<executer_> :)))
<executer_> really thanx
<executer_> :))))
<RealisticDragon> afraid i need to go :( they want to close up here ;)
<RealisticDragon> good luck
<executer_> gl u too i have to go to
<executer_> :)
<executer_> bb all :P
<executer_> c ya ^^
<tehArtist> hmm, well adding universe didn't seem to work
<srecko> hello, help! :P
<srecko> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list throws a bunch of errors
<rob_> ignore
<rob_> kate throws errors for me but works fine
<chijin> hello
<srecko> other thing
<chijin> i'm running edgy with kde 3.5.5 and kde just stopped working. it says "could not start ksmserver" when i try to log in, i can't find anything from google with this error message
<srecko> when I try:
<mirko2007> how to install a kubuntu server profile by using the kubuntu live-/installation-cd?
<PlusOne> good day, anyone got the same problem with x and the nvidia driver - that i cant set a higher resolution as : 1024x768 ?
<srecko> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` - says it cant find package
<rob_> you need ot edit the xorg.conf file manually
<srecko> i enabled all 'deb' repositories
<PlusOne> rob, yes i already checked the xorg.conf
<chijin> any ideas on the ksmserver thing?
<rob_> and did you add the resolutions you wanted?
<PlusOne> yes , the xlog shows me this information : (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.
<srecko> rob_, any ideas?
<PlusOne> i am using the "nvidia" driver , perhaps the edid read out wrong things.
<Bi||aBong> why when i install ubuntu and kubuntu kde and gnome run very slow?
<yaccin> srecko: try linux-headers-*TAB*
<srecko> ok
<Jucato> srecko: or "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<leighton> hi dr wiil
<srecko> umm
<srecko> forgot to run update afterwards :)
<Jucato> O.o
<yaccin> :D
<arvid> I just upgraded to feisty, and now PHP can't find the mysqli-class. any idea why, or how I'll fix it? apt-cache search mysqli doesn't really return anything
<razor__> i didn't know fiesty was ready for release?
<razor__> still in Beta?
<arvid> razor__: I think so
<leighton> hi can anyone tell me why make command does not work ? been told to download essential package ?
<Jucato> leighton: did you install the package "build-essential" ?
<leighton> no
<leighton> how do i do that ? jucato
<leighton> gone onto adept manager
<Jucato> either from Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager or "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<razor__> jucato: might you know how to to get Adept Manager to not want to update/upgrade packages i ~do not~ want to upgrade?
<PlusOne> anyone got an Samsung940BF running with 1280x1024 ?
<leighton> have tried sudo apt-get build-esstential but returns can find package
<Jucato> razor__: afaik, Adept doesn't have that feature from the GUI. you'd have to use apt-get commands... (don't know which)
<Jucato> leighton: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<razor__> apt-get keeps them back, but i still get the icon on the toolbar claiming package updates.. that is what i want to get rid of
<Jucato> leighton: check if you have the "main" repositories enabled in your sources.list (or in Adept Manager -> View -> Manage Repositories)
<Jucato> razor__: ah... even after clicking on Fetch Updates in Adept or sudo apt-get update?
<razor__> yes, apt-get gives me :
<razor__> The following packages have been kept back:
<razor__>   k3b libk3b2 libk3b2-mp3
<leighton> done that but can see what am i looking for ?
<razor__> and that is fine
<razor__> i do not want those 3 packages updated
<leighton> only comes up with a new repository line at the bottom ?
<razor__> i still have them after i click Fetch in Adept
<razor__> i do not see a way to bypass updating.. i see Remove (which i do not want to do)
<Jucato> don't know either...
<waylandbill> razor__: you want to hold them?
<bomber> has anyone successfully installed the nvidia drivers in edgy eft?
<razor__> apt-get is giving correct info. Adept still tries to get me to update.
<rob_> oops, broken kubuntu, time to reinstall...
<razor__> Bomber :: i had BAD luck with nvidia drivers
<Jucato> bomber: yes
<Jucato> rob_: er?
<bomber> hmm
<bomber> was it a huge project?
<waylandbill> I've never had a lick of trouble on with nvidia drivers.
<razor__> bomber: i tried to get dual monitors working and it seemed the driver nvidia-glx drivers didn't like me and crashed
<bomber> i want to install them
<razor__> waylandbill are you using dual monitors?
<Jucato> razor__: dual monitors are always problematic, whatever the video card
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato has had no problems w/ nvidia drivers
<rob_> was tryin to get xfce to work and made a huge mess, deleted stuffs and couldnt open a onsole window, think its best to reinstall
<waylandbill> razor__: no. I had it set up before, but it was a pain.
<razor__> i am down to 1 monitor and the other waiting to be used
<bomber> where did you find directions for it?
<razor__> ahh.. bad news for my dreams of g33kn355
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<razor__> i have 2 video cards an ATI and an nVidia
<razor__> but Kubuntu didn't seem to like ATI drivers either
<waylandbill> razor__: oh. my nvidia card has two outputs for dual head.
<razor__> mine does as well.. digital and an analog
<razor__> geforce fx 5200
<waylandbill> ah. mine has two digital outputs. 7900 I think
<razor__> i hate to say this.. but windows xp pro worked well will dual monitors
<Filthpig> waylandbill: do you know if smp=yes in ndiswrapper can affect how a driver works?
<Filthpig> since I have a non-smp computer? :S
<Hasrat_USA> razor is my nvidia geforce 7300 LE 512 MB any better than yours?
<razor__> i recently converted to kubuntu
<razor__> yes
<razor__> 5200 is the low low low end of nVidia cards
<angela> will installing the ATI binary proprietary drivers instead of the opensource frglx speed up my desktop graphics.. make it feel faster?
<Hasrat_USA> razor then why is it called FX?
<razor__> i do not know.
<Daisuke_Ido> Hasrat_USA: that's just what they chose to call the 5* series
<rob_> the mx and fx were crappy versions
<rob_> and as i remember kubuntu doesnt like pci gfx cards for games an stuff
<Filthpig> hm
<razor__> i have an AGP Radeon 9000 series.. ATI drivers didn't mesh well
<Filthpig> as long as you install the nvidia drivers it shouldn't be a problem?
<Daisuke_Ido> the entire 5 series was FX, the low end 4s were MX (high end there were ti
<rob_> i hav a agp raedon 9200 (or something) at home, works fine
<rob_> even plays ut2004
<razor__> hmm
<razor__> well that Raedon card doesn't have digital out. must go digital for the flat panel
<tehArtist> I have added the Universe/Multiverse repositories but oddly, it's still not showing kdevelope in adept
<rob_> try "kdevelop"
<rob_> no "E"
<tehArtist> I have..
<Jucato> !pastebin | leighton
<ubotu> leighton: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tehArtist> makes no difference
<Jucato> leighton: use pastebin to paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list file
<waylandbill> tehArtist: did you update after enabling those repos?
<Jucato> tehArtist: Dapper or Edgy?
<rob_> maybe use the sources list on the unofficial edgy starter guide
<tehArtist> edgy
<leighton> hi jucato
<Jucato> tehArtist: did you do "sudo apt-get update" or Fetch Updates as waylandbill mentioned?
<Daisuke_Ido> razor__: i've tried analog with a flat panel (my 19" allows both), but digital is just so much nicer
<tehArtist> yes, I did fetch updates
<angela> wich kernel works better for pentium 4 ? 2.6.17-generic or 2.6.17-386 ?
<Jucato> tehArtist: can you use pastebin to show your sources.list contents please?
<razor__> Daisuke_Ido i agree.. digital is the only way to go with a flat panel
<Jucato> !generic | angela
<ubotu> angela: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<angela> ok thanks
<tehArtist> jucato, I don't know how to access sources.list, I'm still a *nix newbie
<waylandbill> tehArtist: kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<tehArtist> no such file or directory
<tehArtist> wait i got it
<razor__> Daisuke_Ido : i bought a 17".. for the fact of i couldn't find a 19" in a reasonable price range that had larger resolution.. was no real point.. unless widescreen
<tehArtist> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10901/    <<< source.list
<Jucato> leighton: you too. "kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Jucato> leighton: press Alt+F2, then type: kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<dromer> how can I downgrade my firefox? I like 1.5 alot better !
<razor__> heh
<tehArtist> lol
<razor__> uninstall then REinstall the older version?
<Jucato> waylandbill: tehArtist might have to try to use a different mirror/server
<leighton> jucato the sources.list seem to be rem out ? all have the # infront ?
<leighton> jacato > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10902/
<angela> wich makes my desktop faster? ati drivers or opensource ati driver?
<Hasrat_USA> ati drivers
<angela> the proprietary ones right?
<Hasrat_USA> opensource ones aren't supposed to enable even 3d acceleration yet
<Hasrat_USA> yes
<angela> ok
<angela> i will install
<Hasrat_USA> does anyone know if there is an install-fest going on anywhere in new york city?
<razor__> thanks all.
<leighton> hi jacato
<Hasrat_USA> by the way dromer what's wrong with firefox 2.0?
<dromer> er, it's slow
<dromer> and I dunno, I just don't like it :S
<Jucato> leighton: sorry, was a bit busy. hold on let me check
<waylandbill> dromer. Synaptic and aptitude allow you to lock a package at a version.
<leighton> no problems
<dromer> waylandbill: ox, didn't know that, should have done that before upgrading :P
<easytiger> is there no webmin package?
<Jucato> leighton: ok the problem is that you seem to have deleted the repositories that you need and the others that you have are disabled
<dromer> really I should get a new mobo and cpu .. mine is getting slow
<Jucato> !webmin | easytiger
<dromer> ancient technology :P
<ubotu> easytiger: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<easytiger> so whats the alternative?
<leighton> what do i do ? remove the #
<Jucato> leighton: let me think of an easy way to correct this
<waylandbill> easytiger: cpanel is one alternative, there are others.
<angela> hey where do i get the ati proprietary driver for kubuntu
<angela> i searched the package manager and nothing
<Jucato> !ati | angela
<ubotu> angela: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bomber> nice... there we go
<bomber> thanks fellaz
<bomber> so much different than the generic ones
<Jucato> leighton: just a few more seconds...
<leighton> ok
<CaBlGuY> ok, since no one is answering me in the other channel. if I got the latest distro of plain Ubuntu, are all the bugs and whatnot fixed on it..
<CaBlGuY> 6.10 edgy is what I;'m refering to..
<waylandbill> CaBlGuY: depends if the developers fixed the bug in the versions that get installed.
<CaBlGuY> well, in particular I was interested in the issues with Firefox freezing up and whatnot..
<Jucato> leighton: ok, press Alt+F2 and type in: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<leighton> jucato> done that
<Jucato> leighton: ok, now replace the contents of that file w/ this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10904/
<frojnd> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scotty> Where does Kopete store logs?
<cosmo_>  if I set up 2 xscreens for my 2 moniters do I have to do anything special to move my mouse between the 2 screens for example I like to play a MMO on one screen but I like to have a browser open on the second screen) is this possible?I'm new to ubuntu so trying to decide how I want to set up my 2 moniters
<Jucato> scotty: ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<hatta> it's kind of hit or miss cosmo_
<Bi||aBong> why when i install ubuntu and kubuntu gnome and kde run too slow?
<hatta> some games grab mouse input
<Knightlust> or you could just hit Ctrl+O to open a log for a channel
<hatta> so you can't get to the 2nd screen without going back to windowed mode
<hatta> others don't though
<Knightlust> sorry, i read wrong, i read konversation, not kopete. hehe
<cosmo_> with this MMO if I run it in windowed mode(which I normally do) in windows it doesn't hold the mouse
<Filthpig> waylandbill: do you think that the fact that I'm using feisty herd 5 unupgraded can be a reason for my not-working d-link card?
<biohazard> #slug
<Bi||aBong> somebody can help me?
<waylandbill> Filthpig: it's a possibility. I've not use feisty, so I can't be sure.
<waylandbill> Bi||aBong: was it always slow?
<Bi||aBong> yes
<rob_> fiesty didnt work with my card, rt2500
<Bi||aBong> i install ubuntu and kubuntu and i have the same problem
<waylandbill> Bi||aBong: what are you comparing it to?
<Filthpig> Bi||aBong: maybe your computer is too slow?
<Filthpig> hm
<Filthpig> I'll try downgrading if my bro has any cd-r's
<biohazard> #pplug
<Filthpig> biohazard: what are you doing?
<bXi> can i set my kubuntu so that harddrives will sleep after not being used?
<morvok> bXi: yes
<bXi> morvok: where would i do that?
<rob_> does ubuntu work okay with FAT32 drives? better than with NTFS?
<waylandbill> rob_: ntfs is only read-only
<bXi> rob_: from what i've just seen it seems to work correctly
<bXi> and ntfs works with ntfs-3g
<morvok> !apm
<rob_> I had NTFS workin fine but it was a bit of hassle to set up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bi||aBong> i have a Pentium 4 2.0Ghz, 512 MB DDR and  Ati Radeon 9200SE 128 MB
<morvok> bXi: google apm..
<Bi||aBong> my computer is not the problem
<rob_> i have a big had drive for things like music, im thinkin of makin it fat32 for easy access
<hatta> fat32 works as well in linux as it does anywhere
<rob_> cool
<rob_> thankyou
<morvok> bXi: you are looking for advanced power management, I can't really help you with it though because it gave nothing but grief.
<waylandbill> Bi||aBong: what are you basing the slow comparison to? what is not slow on that pc?
<hatta> just keep in mind the file size limitation
<leighton> thanks jucato ...very much
<hatta> 2gb iirc
<Jucato> leighton: working now?
<leighton> seeems to be downloading stuff
<rob_> what is the file size limitation?
<leighton> and found build-essesntials
<Jucato> leighton: ok. then you'll be able to install build-essential
<waylandbill> also keep in mind fat32 isn't a journalized fs
<leighton> seems to be again thanks jucato
<tehArtist> sweet, I figured out what twas going on with the adept...I wasn't clicking 'unspupported'
<bXi> morvok: i'll look around thanks
<tehArtist> thats where kdevelop was listed
* tehArtist blushes and returns to his cave
<morvok> bXi: the kernel modules always hung my computer
<tehArtist> thanks for the help
<Jucato> tehArtist: ah using Add/Remove when we presumed you were using Adept Manager
<morvok> bXi: considering I have 3 nics, 3 video cards and 6 HD's I wanted it to work :)
<morvok> bXi: try this:pidertools.com/ub_power.php
<morvok> bXi: you should also be able to set the hd power down in the bios.
<tehArtist> lol
<Bi||aBong> well now when i run any program in kde this take many seconds to open
<frojnd> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bi||aBong> and kde run extremely slow
<bXi> morvok: that site is dead
<ubuntu_> Hello, I am facing a problem with Kubuntu Edgy...This morning my system wasn't able to get out of the screen saver, moving the mouse bashing the keyboard didnt really do, it would take like 5 min for the password prompt to appear...so i just ctrl+alt+f1 and restarted from there....now it boots but when i put my user name and password the screen goes black and then back to the password prompt with a new session
<chijin> heh i can't login to kde either
<cosmo_> PCI:2:0:0 would be the AGP bus ID correct?
<chijin> screen goes black and the login prompt reappears
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: look in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log for what went wrong.
<morvok> bXi: it worked for me, it more covers working with gnome though.. I'll look for something else for ya
<mervteck> hey wayland have u ever run CSS on wine?
<chijin> mine was saying "Could not start ksmserver", then i ran fsck.ext3 with the live cd and the message disappeared but kde still won't start
<ubuntu_> I looked into that but didnt really understand...ill pastebin :)
<waylandbill> mervteck: what's css?
<waylandbill> counter strike? no
<chijin> if i run fsck.ext3 with the -fyc switch, should it be finding bad sectors if there are any?
<chijin> i'm suspecting hdd failure, but fsck didn't report bad sectors
<chijin> it just said filesystem was modified, or something
<chijin> kde stopped suddenly working for no good reason
<chijin> and the status file dpkg uses had some weird characters in it
<Hasrat_USA> is googletalk with voice available for gnu/linux?
<Midspeed> Hi, does anybody know of a mpg to avi converter for kubuntu?
<Bi||aBong> somebody can help me?
<waylandbill> chijin: could be ram troubles or other hardware trouble.
* Kevlar formatted my disk to ENT3 now I want to add XP as a dual boot, is that possible?
<Midspeed> Hi, does anybody know of a mpg to avi converter for kubuntu?
<chijin> waylandbill: i ran memtest86(?) for one long night and it didn't find any errors in the memory
<waylandbill> chijin: that's good.
<rob_> just reinstalled kubuntu, at the grub menu i try to load ubuntu, it says "no such partition"
<Kevlar> How do I tell which Kubuntu upgrade I need to get?
<ubuntu_> I don't know whats wrong with my net connection its not opening websites...anyways this is the error
<ubuntu_> Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory
<ubuntu_> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<ubuntu_> 	No such file or directory.
<rob_> yay fixxored it :D
<bXi> check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: That's an error due to some idiot who keeps trying to push support for every device ever made by wacom into the kernel.
<jhutchins> wacom makes drawing pads and is responsible for touch screen/tablet input devices.
<jhutchins> In other words, useless to 99% of linux users, but we all have to deal with it.
<jhutchins> rob_: What was the problem?
<cosmo_> can it be removed?
<Jucato> jhutchins: actually it has more to do w/ tablet PC's than wacom tablets
<rob_> just reinstalled kubuntu, at the grub menu i try to load ubuntu, it says "no such partition"
<rob_> but fixed by edit in the partition
<mervteck> wayland: counter strike source
<jhutchins> Jucato: Yeah, but still.  99% of us don't have one, but we still have to deal with the fact that it hoses X>
<ubuntu_> jhutschin: what's the solution? and does that really stop me from logging in??
<jhutchins> rob_: You pointed grub at a different partition?
<rob_> yes
<rob_> it was lookin in the wrong one :S
<Jucato> jhutchins: it actually doesn't hose X. and I don't think it's fair to presume that 99% don't have Tablet PC's
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: No, you can still log in on a console.
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: WHere do you see that error?
<jhutchins> Jucato: Right, because desktops are SO last century.
<ubuntu_> jhutschin: This is what I posted earlier "Hello, I am facing a problem with Kubuntu Edgy...This morning my system wasn't able to get out of the screen saver, moving the mouse bashing the keyboard didnt really do, it would take like 5 min for the password prompt to appear...so i just ctrl+alt+f1 and restarted from there....now it boots but when i put my user name and password the screen goes black and then back to the password prompt with a new session"
<ubuntu_> so it just restarts X
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Ok, let's try the simple stuff first.
<Jucato> jhutchins: no. because it's hard to determine the number of people using this or that device. statistics don't always work (and in this case, there isn't even any statistics)
<Hasrat_USA> what did you do last night ubuntu_?
<jhutchins> ubuntu_:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu_> nothing really, just ur simple browsing and watched a video
<jhutchins> Jucato: Yeah, but it's stupid to be devoting so much effort/space to such a marginal device.
<maxime> hello guys, what are U using to connect the emule network under ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> jhutschins: Keep in mind that i on livecd now,...and I did that ...actually i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phugh xserver-xorg
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: You'll need to do that from a console, booted from disk.
<ubuntu_> ok could do that, but as I said i already did that command...didnt work...any other suggestions?
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: YOu might also sudo rm -r /tmp/* and rm -r ~/tmp/*
<Jucato> jhutchins: I don't see what's the big deal actually. the error messages are harmless (but yes, they need to be handled better). but that's a small price to pay to accommodate other users.
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: boot from disk, go to console, try startx, see if you get errors in the console.
<cosmo_> is there a way to find out what the bus ID is for my video card? (I have a AGP Gforce 6600GT)
<ubuntu_> startx renders that error
<rob_> could try lspci
<ahlalo_elyon> Would I be foolish to upgrade to Feisty now if I plan on using it as my main OS?  I know it's still in developement, but is it relatively stable?
<jhutchins> Jucato: I've just seen a lot of people who run into problems that traced back to the wacom support.  Look at the xorg.conf file - grep -c wacom!
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: It's crude, but you could go through your xorg.conf file and strip out every line that references wacom.
<waylandbill> smb4k setting up sudoers file with those wacom errors caused me grief
<waylandbill> or comment them out.
<cosmo_> it says 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1) 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)
<Jucato> jhutchins: what problems? the only problem is that they don't really know what those error messages mean and think that something's really wrong. and that's what needs to be addressed. but as far as actual problems caused by those, I haven't encountered any (except from those actually using a wacom tablet)_
<jhutchins> waylandbill: It's not like he's ever going to need them.
<ubuntu_> thats simple, i like that idea....I didnt even know what wacom is 5 minutes ago...ok ill try that
<waylandbill> jhutchins: maybe not, but commented out in there doesn't hurt anything
<PlusOne> anyone got an idea why i can use only 1024x768 on a Samsung 940BF ? http://nopaste.php-q.net/283638 > xorg.conf
<mdtyke> Hello everyone
<PlusOne> and thats the xlog : http://nopaste.php-q.net/283637
<chijin> PlusOne: you probably need to enter the right vert and horiz syncs into the xorg.conf
<PlusOne> chijin: yes i i wil try again and relog to irc.
<jhutchins> chijin: Actually, most non-dead monitors these days have vesa capabilty and can supply the sync info.
<PlusOne> jhutchins: they are communicate over DCC ? UseEdidFreqs ?
<angela> anyone have some kubuntu 7.04 herd 5 screenshots pls
<chijin> jhutchins: i have a samsung 930bf and i had to enter those values myself
<rob_> fiesty loks same as edgy
<angela> i wanna se
<rob_> i took off fiesty and put edgy back on
<PlusOne> chijin: which nvidia driver u are using ?
<mervteck> #winehq
<chijin> PlusOne: the one from the edgy repo
<PlusOne> chijin: can u post your xorg.conf ?
<chijin> i'm using these values, horizsync 31.5 - 67.0, vertrefresh 50.0 - 72.0
<cosmo_> is there a command to find the moniter identifier for my second moniter?
<deathplanter> hi guys
<deathplanter> im wondering if any of you know
<cosmo_> or is the identifyer arbitrary
<deathplanter> what's the line to add in /etc/apt/sources.list
<deathplanter> to enable nvidia's ubuntu repository?
<jhutchins> !easysources | deathplanter
<ubotu> deathplanter: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jhutchins> !ati | deathplanter
<ubotu> deathplanter: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mervteck> WOW the #winehq channels full of assholes supream
<deathplanter> jhutchins: actually,ati isn't actually what i needed ;p
<mervteck> pardon my language
<mervteck> can anyone tell me the 2 commands i run to update my wine. i forget but one has update other one i forget
<deathplanter> damnit,there are no nvidia repositories in source-o-matic
<mervteck> deathplanter : get automatix2 it will auto install the nvidia drivers for you
<deathplanter> i don't want the drivers installed from source
<deathplanter> i prefer to add a repository and get notified whenever there's new version of driver
<mervteck> understandable
<jhutchins> deathplanter: ati is fewer letters to type than nvidia
<jhutchins> !nvidia > deathplanter
<deathplanter> xP
<jhutchins> It's the same factoid though.
<mervteck> xD ATI SUCKS!
<deathplanter> will it lead me to the repository adress? ;P
<mervteck> RAHHH
<ubuntu_> jhutchins: ok I edited Xorg.conf and ready to restart...however there is another error in the log: Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/, removing from list!
<mervteck> xD
<cosmo_> is there a command to find the moniter identifier for my second moniter? or can the identifier be set to whatever I want to put in there?
<jhutchins> deathplanter: Not unless nvidia decides to make deb packages for ubuntu.
<ar> chijin: thanx ! my : HorizSync	31.0-81.0 VertRefresh	56.0-75.0
* tehArtist sighs
<tehArtist> I'm back
<tehArtist> haha
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: That too is not a critical error.
<ubuntu_> jhutchins: plus 2 more lines of the same but with /X11/OTF and /X11/CTF
<tehArtist> well, i have a problem..
<scotty> Alright, I have Power Manager set to lock the screen when I close my laptop lid. However, it doesn't work. Anyone know how to get this to work?
<deathplanter> jhutchins: crap. i heard somewhere they actually've already done it
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: X logs a lot of stuff that isn't really a problem, it's just unused options.
<ubuntu_> ok great will restart now :)....thanx a lot jhutschins :)
<jhutchins> deathplanter: Ask wherever you heard that where the repository is.
<tehArtist> the package manager is frozen, how do I kill the package manager from the command line, every time I attempt to start add remove programs, it notify's me it's busy and I should finish the current session before starting a new one..
<enzo_> I ghost'd my 250GB to a new 500GB hdd. I can boot into hda1 (Winxp), but not Kubuntu on hda6. I also noticed I gained 4GB on the new hdd with the Kubuntu partition.
<mervteck> so can anyone give me the commands to make my wine get an update off the site?
<jhutchins> deathplanter: They may make the packages available without setting up a full-fledged repository complete with index files.
<mervteck> anyone?
<deathplanter> jhutchins: english,please. now i need to use the dictionary ;p
<jhutchins> enzo_: It's 4GB smaller and you can't boot to it.  You don't suppose those two items are related?
<enzo_> It's 4GB LARGER and no, can't boot into it
<enzo_> jhutchins: well, here's the thing. I'm referring to the amount used
<jhutchins> deathplanter: A ubuntu repository has an index file that tells apt what packages and versions it offers.
<mervteck> #winehq
<enzo_> the partition is going from 118GB to 360GB
<deathplanter> yeah,i know that
<mervteck> WOW what an effing fagget channel the Wine channel banned me for asking how to update it properly
<deathplanter> and i thought nvidia hosts such repository,isn't it?
<tehArtist> I was installing VMware, and add/remove programs froze. So i closed it, then I couldn't get back in, so I rebooted, now when I attempt to return to add remove programs it tells me 'Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other adept application or apt-get or aptitude). please close the other application before using this one'...I don't have another adept installer open. How do i fix this? Thanks
<deathplanter> tried rm /var/dpkg/lock?
<LjL> mervteck: are if you aren't *way* more careful with words, the same is going to happen here.
<jhutchins> !adept crash fix | tehArtist
<ubotu> tehArtist: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<cosmo_> under monitor in the xorg.conf file what does Option         "DPMS" do?
<jhutchins> cosmo_: Power management, allows the PC to turn off the screen instead of just blank it.
<cosmo_> ah ok
<jhutchins> cosmo_: Digital Power Management System or some such acronym.
<tehArtist> OK, it has something about setting up vmware-player
<deathplanter> okay,so i guess the only sensible way to install newest nvidia drivers and control what's going on is to install it from sources? ;<
<tehArtist> jhutchins, now when I attempt to launch add/remove programs, it starts to launch, then it just closes
<tehArtist> jhutchins, ok its launching add remove now, but the vmware isntall has became corrupt, how can i fix this problem?
* tehArtist assumes corrupt 
<tehArtist> the install didn't compete
<chijin> daemon.log says that x server died during startup, what's going on?
<tehArtist> complete* and i'm unable to remove whats there..
<skittles> quiet in here this am
<jean-benoit> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cosmo_> on a desktop PC if I comment out the wacom stuff will it hurt it?
<skittles> i went to the site that say to order kubuntu.....it also says that the drapper drake is more suppported with free upgrades, ect. for 5yrs and the kubuntu is something you have to pay for what is the cost for kubuntu?
<cosmo_> kubuntu is free if you just download the ISO and burn it to a CD
<skittles> i am new to this so plz don't get irraited with my questions
<skittles> tks cosmo
<mervteck> k some one wanna help meh? i told to update to wine because i guess 0.9.33 is out and im running 0.9.32 but when i tell it to upgrade it says its up to date...
<ubuntu_> jhutschin: I am back, and unfortunatly it didn't work
<Rossi> Hello to everyone. Anyone who tried an Highpoint RocketRaid 1740 with (k)ubuntu? I always get the same compilter-error :-/ I someone got thes HP-Driver compiled plesase contact me (query, dcc, ...)
<Sayers> For some reason robocode wont work :S
<Sayers> it cant find a compiler
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: So aside from font errors, what's the last error when you try startx?
<skittles> do you have to update to edgy before ou can do the update to fiesty fawn? ok, i have drapper drake, all the stuff i have now will i have to reinmstall it all after i update to edgy/fiesty fawn?
<ubuntu_> jhutschins: Just a sec I am trying to pastebin my log...for some reason the browser is very slowwww
<Sayers> Whats the name of the Java Compiler binary
<ubuntu_> jhutschin: I don't know whats wrong with the browser...but this is the error before the wacom section: "(WW) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap"
<jonnybecker> Hi. Newbie question: What is the difference between linux-headers and linux-headers-generic? And when would I need the 'generic'?
<cosmo_> would someone mind taking a look at my modified xorg.conf to see if I have everything set right to run 2 monitors as 2 Xwindows http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10917/
<scotty> Okay, for the life of me I can't figure this out.
<scotty> I set power manager to lock the screen when I close my laptop lid.
<scotty> But it doesn't.
<scotty> It just stays the same as if I had the laptop lid up.
<scotty> It's the same thing when I set it to hibernate or shut down.
<scotty> It's like it doesn't recognize the laptop is shut.
<scotty> Anyone have any ideas?
<enzo_> jhutchins: Sorry, I had video driver issue
<enzo_> jhutchins: What would you recommend me to do so that I can get Kubuntu running again?
<jhutchins> enzo_: I'd re-do the ghost transfer - the partition should be exactly the same size.  That, or I'd use some other method to copy the data to a partition I created with fdisk.
<enzo_> jhutchins: I am doing the transfer again right now.
<enzo_> I also noticed that my winxp partition lost 250MB on the new hdd
<enzo_> of used space
<enzo_> I'm trying another method, though
<enzo_> I'm using Partition Magic this time
<enzo_> Last time I tried it this way I got a handle error. Handle not found or something similar
<jhutchins> enzo_: Why not just partition the drive and copy the data over?
<enzo_> How so?
<jhutchins> Dunno how well that works for windows, but it works fine for linux.
<jhutchins> dd, cp, scp, rsync.
<enzo_> My last resort will be to take everything 1:1 through a new install on the new hdd
<slow-motion> hallo
<khirr> someone have install icecast?
<khirr> !icecast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enzo_> jhutchins: the entire copy process is 92%
<rob_> anyone like to recommend something to make kubuntu really pretty? i was checkin out beryl
<enzo_> rob_: a bit more detail helps
<Hasrat_USA> is there any gyachi user/fan in here>
<rob_> well thats the thing, im open to any suggestions :P
<maddog39> ubuntu needs to fix the dang ipv6 glitch in debian cuz konqueror is making me want to punch myself in the head
<maddog39> with its utter slowness
<enzo_> rob_: The thing is that there are many types of things that you can do.
<ashmaus> wireless
<ashmaus> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rob_> well would you like to suggest any?
<Hasrat_USA> rob beryl is the only thing you need to use with either gnome or kde to turn heads and enable you and your gf/friends to spend some REAL quality time with the computer :)
<rob_> thankyou hasrat :D
<enzo_> I have Beryl on my desktop, not this old laptop
<Hasrat_USA> maddog you're not using Konqueror to browse the internet, are you?
<rob_> nah im gonna leave my lappy alone, its too slow :(
<enzo_> I only use my laptop for IMs and Konversation
<enzo_> Basic communications
<Hasrat_USA> Dell, along with other famous OEMs and retailers are soon coming up with laptops and desktops with Linux preinstalled in 'em, which also would include support for hardware peripherals
<ashmaus> Wish Broadcom would support Linux
<enzo_> jhutchins: CROSS YOUR FINGERS. NO ERRORS. TIME TO REBOOT THE DESKTOP
<Hasrat_USA> rob beryl gave me the inspiration to really really learn C/C++ :P
<rob_> lol enzo thats the exact purpose of my laptop too
<rob_> really? i know c++ quite well, what does beryl use it for?
<enzo_> SWEET MERCIFUL LINUX DEITIES!!!!
<Vorian> #kubuntu-dev
<rob_> any tutorials for beryl?
<enzo_> Ok, new issues. I had this before but I messed up Kubuntu.
<rob_> or other things i should read?
<Hasrat_USA> the only silly problem i have with my beryl is that it craps out completely if i start a 3d game. well what i do normally now is that i turn off beryl, which takes 2 seconds to do so, and then launch my favourite game and after i'm finished with playing, i turn beryl back on. simple. apart from that Beryl rules and i have also upgraded it to 0.2.0 recently
<maddog39> wiki.beryl-project.org
<jhutchins> ashmaus: The problem is that the FCC requires that manufacturers make it difficult for users to change the power and frequency settings so that they can't get outside the regulated specs.  Open source drivers mean that users can change whatever they want.
<enzo_> fsck died with exit status 8
<maddog39> the wiki i alwaysw use for beryl
<enzo_> File system check failed.
<maddog39> http://wiki.beryl-project.org   <----------- best beryl tutorial(s)
<Hasrat_USA> rob in my humble opinion there are different tutorials available for different types of hardware configuration
<enzo_> A log is being saved in /var/log/fsck/checkfs if that location is writable. Please repair the file system manually.
<enzo_> A maintenance shell will now be started
<rob_> cheers maddog, and hasrat gonna hav a wee read now
<intelikey>       8    - Operational error
<maddog39> np rob
<enzo_> CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and resume system boot.
<enzo_> Gice root password for maintenance
<Hasrat_USA> rob well which card you got?
<enzo_> I know my root password, but what would I do?
<mdtyke> Hey , can someone tell me how I can make more right click menus for Konqueror?
<maddog39> i gave him the link to the official beryl tutorial
<maddog39> shows u how to setup on either card
<Hasrat_USA> installing beryl and avoiding some nightmares is so easy but still so many newbies complicate it all for themselves and others as well
<maddog39> the official beryl tutorial
<maddog39> always works
<maddog39> without a hitch
<maddog39> i even edited the ubuntu page so that all the mirrirors were up-to-date and such
<rob_> sorry i hav a 7900GS
<enzo_> Hasrat_USA: I complicated the install for myself. I took a deep breath, got a new set of eyes and took everything I did as progress
<enzo_> Sure enough, I'm using Beryl
<intelikey> enzo_ enter the passwd and run  fsck /dev/<where_ever_it_is>
<enzo_> intelikey: HELLO! HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?
<rob_> should i be using XGL? what is it?
<intelikey> well, and you ?
<enzo_> AIGL
<maddog39> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu#Ubuntu_6.06.x_.28Dapper_Drake.29
<maddog39> for beryl on dapper
<maddog39> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu#Ubuntu_6.10_.28Edgy_Eft.29
<Hasrat_USA> lol enzo that's cool. whenever i ran into problems with anything in gnu/inux, i just went crazy, made for myself a gallon of coffee and kept on working until the problem was resolved. this always worked! :)
<maddog39> for beryl on edgy
<Filthpig> hi
<rob_> im on edgy, i have the page up on other machine
<maddog39> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu#Ubuntu_6.10_.28Edgy_Eft.29
<maddog39> thats the link for install instructions
<maddog39> rob: ^^
<rob_> but what is XGL?
<Hasrat_USA> and yeah i love to confront problems in GNU/Linux environment. any problem in this particular environment kicks ass
<Filthpig> how do I set winxp as the default boot option in grub?
<maddog39> XGL is the engine which allows beryl to use 3D
<maddog39> on the desktop
<Hasrat_USA> delete XP entirely lol
<rob_> ah
<Filthpig> funny man, Hasrat_USA. I'd love to do it, but it's my brothers PC and he wants xp for games
<rob_> edit your /boot/grub/menu file then fine the default value and change it to whatever you want
<Filthpig> and also his wifi card does not work in linux
<l90bp1> XGL is the cube, right?
<intelikey> Filthpig the "default" line
<Filthpig> hm
<intelikey> !wifi | Filthpig
<ubotu> Filthpig: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hasrat_USA> tell your bro that he would be able to play most (although not all) of his favourite games using either Xine or Vmware. ( what are the games he plays anyways?)
<Filthpig> intelikey, I've tried everything the last few days
<Hasrat_USA> last time i checked it was possible for xine to run world of warcraft also
<Filthpig> prism54 driver does not work, installing ndiswrapper and xp drivers does not work
<Hasrat_USA> although i don't give a squat about playing games. it's just a mere waste of time, although it's necessary for some quick refreshment
<intelikey> Filthpig maybe i should be more specific.   edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  it's the line that says     default=0   set it to the listing number of the system you want.
<rob_> i ran CSS in wine, wasnt as good as in XP but way better than in Vista ;)
<maddog39> u,mm
<maddog39> in CSS
<maddog39> did u have problems
<maddog39> with text
<maddog39> in wine
<Hasrat_USA> rob CSS?
<maddog39> CSS= counter strike soyurce
<maddog39> source*
<Hasrat_USA> holy crap counter strike runs also?
<maddog39> its a game
<maddog39> yes
<maddog39> i have it working too
<Hasrat_USA> yeah i heard of that
<maddog39> i have counter strike working
<maddog39> but i see absolutely no text
<intelikey> !enter | maddog39
<maddog39> except
<ubotu> maddog39: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maddog39> i have no clue how to use IRC
<Hasrat_USA> if counter-strike runs at present then it would take, at best, some more few months for xine to run almost any 3D game in gnu/linux i can bet confidently.
<maddog39> its too complicated
<rob_> you need to install some fonts | maddog
<maddog39> i did
<maddog39> in several places
<maddog39> stilll didnt solve anything
<Hasrat_USA> they already have full-blown linux versions of Unreal tournament 2004 and quak4 too
<intelikey> <maddog39> i did <maddog39> in several places <maddog39> stilll didnt solve anything  <<< could and should all be on one line.
<rob_> lol, i copied some from windows drive to rob/.wine/cdrive/windows/fonts (or something like that
<maddog39> i know, i did that too, but it didnt work
<intelikey> thank you
<maddog39> just leave me alone please
<maddog39> people complaining about how i use irc
<Filthpig> rob_: cannot find any default=0
<Hasrat_USA> i, for one, don't need to run xine. Ubuntu already came up with enough software to enable me to flawlessly perform my everyday tasks. Running a windows-based application is seriously unnecessary
<intelikey> Filthpig it's near the top
<enzo_> Now it's time to see if GRUB works
<enzo_> YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<maddog39> lol
<maddog39> q
<maddog39> gaah, it didnt work
<intelikey> oh Filthpig it may not be set to 0 it may be something else but it's the line that starts with the word     default
<Hasrat_USA> i don't know how people unintentionally/intentionally mess up GRUP, to start with.
<Filthpig> rob_, yes found it
<Filthpig> rebooting to see what happens now
<rob_> if you read the file you'll see it and a explanation
<Filthpig> yes
<Filthpig> thanks a lot
<Filthpig> but... in the event of a kernel upgrade, I guess you have to change the default to i.e. 6
<Filthpig> (it's 4 now, but after installing a new kernel you get two more options)
<Hasrat_USA> i have a question about the network i'm in. what's the difference between irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.net?
<intelikey> Filthpig one can move the default entry to the top of the listings and set default to 0  then it "should" remain even through an upgrade
<Filthpig> intelikey, yes, that was what I was looking for
<Filthpig> but oh well
<rob_> filthpig, you could move the windows entry to the top, then it will always be zero
<khirr> Starting icecast2
<khirr> Detaching from the console
<khirr> Could not create listener socket on port 8000
<khirr> Server startup failed. Exiting
<Filthpig> I guess nobody will touch the linux partition until I come back here to set it up nicely
<Filthpig> (need to get the wifi working, but the kid has to sleep now, and the kid sleeps in this room
<rob_> BERYL!!! yay its all workin, thankyou sooo much, its gorgeous ;)
<intelikey> or as in my particular case having to use a seperate boot partition  (system not on a partition) the boot partition won't be tuched by an upgrade anyway.
<knapp> Anyone here familiar with rdesktop?
<intelikey> knapp  better to just ask your specific question, or as case may be describe your issue.
<knapp> I am trying to use rdesktop coupled with VMWare server to run windows applications. I have the server side seemeless client on the windows install. When I run the rdesktop command from terminal it just sits there and never creates a window.
<kristjan_> how do I set logverbose to 6 for xorg?
<Skuller> ubotu: !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Skuller> i was wondering if we could edit the factoid for !ubotu and place !ubotu in it....this would undoubtedly create an endless loop
<Cugel> It would have got you banned, probably.
<agente2012> hi
<Skuller> yes i know its unethical...but i wouldnt mind a bit of fun :D
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
(mdtyke/#kubuntu) I already have them
(bianconeri/#kubuntu) that worked perfeclty fine intelikey! Thanks man...now all this happened because of no space??
<intelikey> well that third forth and fifth party  hehhe
<intelikey> of the second part
<intelikey> bianconeri yes
<intelikey> bumping the end of a partition is never good
<bianconeri> ok thanks man! You have been great :)
<intelikey> bianconeri if you have any other hd's or unpartitioned space you could add it
<bianconeri> ya i was just about to ask you if i could resize it
<srecko> yo
<bianconeri> but from a live cd?
<intelikey> bianconeri that's one area where linux out guns M$ so greatly it's pathetic.   you just make the fs on the space and add a line in /etc/fstab to mount it somewhere as part of the system.    if it's small you might just add it as /tmp  if it's medimum sized maybe as /var or /usr   if it's big as /home     anyway.  you first mount it someplace like /media and move everything over and then remount it to it permanant place...
<intelikey> bianconeri don't even need to touch the partition table for what i just said.  and it can be done form the running system.   specially if it's /home you mount it on.     'peace of cake'
<bianconeri> Ok so I have another 30 GB untouched now....I want that to be my /home and migrate everything from my existing /home (on hda1) to hda3
<billy> ok, i have a little problem i'm hoping you guys can help me with.  my laptop screen is resolution 1400x1050, and i just figured out ubuntu is still running 1280x1024, despite my efforts to make it 1400x1050...
<Ryiel> Hey! Can someone point me to a site that describes how to install kde on ubuntu? I don't really like gnome...
<srecko> install kubuntu :)
<Fizzbane> How do I install Xlink Kai onto kubuntu?
<intelikey> bianconeri ok you do this then    sudo -i   that makes you root.    mke2fs -c -j /dev/hda3 && mount /dev/hda3 /media && echo '/dev/hda3 /home defaults 0 0' >> /etc/fstab
<srecko> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<srecko> @ Ryiel
<billy> somehow earlier i figured out that i had to edit my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, so that everything in there is 1400x1050, but, even so, ubuntu still appears to be running in 1280x1024.  any ideas?
<Ryiel> thanks!
<bianconeri> intelikey: hda3 is already mounted and in fstab....that doesnt change anything
<sunnyhours4130> wtf.... this envy thing is not cutting it. I got it installed, and ran it (two processes running /usr/bin/envy -g, and gtkenvy.py    though i see nothing
<intelikey> bianconeri then you'll need to umount it first and comment out the line in fstab that pretains to it.
<sunnyhours4130> i'm going to try to run it from the command line
<Fizzbane> sunnyhours4130: why not manualy install?
<sunnyhours4130> not sure what's easiest here
<mdtyke> Hey... can anyone tell me how I can enable my CPU stepping in Kubuntu?
<mdtyke> My battery drains like you wouldn't believe
<sunnyhours4130> i've been having really bad luck with nvidia drivers lately. i've done it on 2 other computers fine. not getting anywhere on this third one
<Fizzbane> im a completely new linux user and i sucessfully manualy installed the 9755 nvidia drivers
<sunnyhours4130> heh brag brag brag
<sunnyhours4130> =P
<Fizzbane> meh
<sunnyhours4130> what video card do you have?
<Fizzbane> 7300gs
<sunnyhours4130> hmm
<sunnyhours4130> i have the mx 440. i don't think i can use that driver. i guess i tried 9746 and now i can't uninstall it
<Fizzbane> ....hmm
<sunnyhours4130> yeah
<mdtyke> Anyone know?  Cpu stepping.. laptop
<intelikey> bianconeri after that there is only three commands  1. init 1  (that will switch the system to single user mode and put in a root console)  2. mv /home/*  /media/   (mv is move )      3. mount -o remount /dev/hda3 /home && init 2   ( that will put you back at the gui login )
<Fizzbane> i followed this tut. See if this helps. http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy#HOWTO:_Latest_NVIDIA_drivers
<intelikey> bianconeri think you can handle that ok ?   cause i need to go,
<bianconeri> I already invoked that long command earlier...its performing a test
<intelikey> yes it's set to format and check for errors hda3
<tuksik-foksik> what is time ?
<sunnyhours4130> Fizzbane: i think i already tried that one. i may just wipe the system and start over
<intelikey> i supposed ext3 was acceptable fs.
<sunnyhours4130> i haven't gotten too far on this
<bianconeri> ok just to recap 1-init (just like that nothing else?) 2- move my home (after remounting hda3?)
<Fizzbane> alright
<intelikey> bianconeri init 1   the number is important
<bianconeri> ya i figured :)
<intelikey> it switches runlevels
<bianconeri> thanks a lot man I am really grateful
<intelikey> you bet.    and good luck to your pinguin.
<SilentM> Does anyone know where AWN keeps its configuration files?
<tuksik-foksik> whois oupa
<vxp> Hello
<SilentM> Hello
<Fizzbane> how do i know what kind of app to download if it gives me options like x86, MIPS, PPC static, PPC dynamic ?
<Fizzbane> as different types to download
<vxp> You download it for whatever arch your computer is
<srecko> x86
<billy> does anyone know how to set your display resolution to 1400x1050?  I tried editing my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file but that didn't work :(
<Fizzbane> how do i know what arch to get?
<Chousuke> x86
<Chousuke> if you don't know, it's x86
<vxp> If you dont know, you're most likely using regular x86
<Fizzbane> ok
<vxp> Or, you can do uname -a
<vxp> vxp@seraphim:~$ uname -a
<vxp> Linux seraphim.yoda.im 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<vxp> see that i686 there?
<vxp> That "i" is for intel. intel = x86
<Fizzbane> so what do i type?
<vxp> That's why it's called x86 also.. Because it can be 8086, 386, 586, 686, etc...
<vxp> You type uname -a and look at what archecture you're using
<Chousuke> AMD's chips are x86 too
<vxp> Chou: I'm simplifying it for him
<vxp> AMD is x86 compatible
<Chousuke> or rather, they implement the x86 instruction sets. :)
<vxp> Right
<Chousuke> no processor nowadays is internally x86 ;P
<Fizzbane> x86_64 is what it says
<vxp> So you are using 64 bit
<Fizzbane> umm
<vxp> That's what you need to get
<mdtyke> Is it safe to add Debian Repos to Kubuntu?
<Fizzbane> no i installed the 32 bit i believe
<Chousuke> mdtyke: no
<mdtyke> ok
<vxp> I wouldn't recommend installing a 32 bit package on a 64 bit box. If you can't find whatever package, in binary form, built for 64 bit - I'd suggest you get the sources and compile it
<Fizzbane> its just a engine thingy
<vxp> If it says you have x86_64 then no, you didn't install 32 bit.
<vxp> I don't really care what it is
<Fizzbane> the kubuntu live disc is 32bit i thought
<vxp> Thats wonderful
<vxp> [16:54]  <vxp> If it says you have x86_64 then no, you didn't install 32 bit.
<Fizzbane> alright
<Fizzbane> fine with me
<Fizzbane> so do i install the x86 one?
<vxp> You can also type: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<vxp> It'll also tell you details about your CPU.
<vxp> [16:52]  <vxp> So you are using 64 bit
<vxp> [16:53]  <vxp> That's what you need to get
<vxp> Refer back to what I typed earlier, if youll just repeat your questions
<Fizzbane> it gives me options like x86, MIPS, PPC static, PPC dynamic. which one do i need?
<Ryiel> Any sources that's faster than 10kbyte/s? I'm getting annoyed by shitty servers :(
<miso> Hi all. Can anyone suggest a quick & dirty way to check if I've got faulty RAM?
<sunnyhours4130> there's a ram tester on the ubuntu live cd if you still have it
<miso> sunny: Does if run faster than memtest?
<Fizzbane> it doesnt give me a 64bit option what do i do now?
<Fizzbane> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<scott_> hi!
<scott_> can i quest something? (I'm not english so i excuse me for my terrible english)
<scott_> it's about the ati acceleration in kubuntu dapper
<scott_> there's someone here?
<scott_> well, I've got a ati 9200 SE and after to compile the drivers manually i have the mesa driver but not the gl what can i do?
<fignew> you want the ati drivers, not mesa
<scott_> of course, but it's only i got after read about 5 or 6 howto
<scott_> (espaol no habla aki nadie no? y me ahorro la humillacion de hablar eningles estropajoso)
<blue_> tried to run beryl on my laptop for shits an giggles and suprise suprise it wouldnt work, had ot restore the backed up xorg.conf file :D
<blue_> lol
<scott_> fignew do you know some howto that it works really for the GL with an ati in kubuntu dapper?
<delight> is there any plans for a k3b 1.0 package release for kubuntu edgy ?
<delight> or is there any 3rdparty repo for k3b 1.0 ?
<JohnFlux> delight: feisty is out fairly soonish
<JohnFlux> hmm
<delight> JohnFlux: I know about feisty
<JohnFlux> 1 month
<delight> and probalby I will upgrade
<delight> pretty much like a couple weeks after release
<delight> but for know ;)
<blue_> i tried fiesty, same as edgy, but wireless wouldnt work on it, back on edgy now
<delight> besides i thought feisty is already in the package freaze phase ... so they might ship the old k3b with it
<pstryder> Hello folks...how goes it today?
<pstryder> Anhyone awke this afternoon?
<blue_> i am :P
<pstryder> Blue...feel like helping a newbie?
<thumper> morning
<blue_> whats up man?
<blue_> il try
<blue_> im pretty new myself though
<nagyv> go on pstryder, ask! :)
<pstryder> I have an IBM R31 laptop that I installed Kubuntu on.
<pstryder> So far, I love it.
<pstryder> Only one problem, and it's driving me nuts.
<blue_> wireless?
<pstryder> WHen I installed the wireless network worked just fine.
<blue_> lol
<pstryder> Next time I booted up, the wireless adapter doesn't even show up.
<pstryder> There is no eth1 listed.
<Ash-Fox> pstryder, do this in a terminal, 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop'
<blue_> i brb
<Ash-Fox> Then open the wireless manager and see if it works.
<pstryder> No card
<pstryder> Ok, so reload the networking stack and see if it finds the card.
<pstryder> BRB
<Ash-Fox> No... I said stop the networking daemon..
<pstryder> K.
<Ash-Fox> I find the network daemon messes with the wireless manager
<pstryder> Really...interesting.  WOn't my wired NIC stop then also?
<Ash-Fox> Yes
<yknott> no
<pstryder> That's clear as mud.
<pstryder> lol
<Ash-Fox> I know it will stop the NIC.
<yknott> lol ;)
<pstryder> I'll be back.
<calcmandan> a friend of mine running 6.06 installed a new video card and now x fails to start. is there an xconfig program he can run to setup the new card?
<SilentDis> calcmandan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SilentDis> calcmandan: also, what vid card is in the machine now?  if it's ati/nvidia, and you prefer to use the binary blob drivers from the company, check out !envy
<calcmandan> SilentDis: it is nvidia
<calcmandan> SilentDis: installed a card to improve graphics over the onboard card.
<SilentDis> calcmandan: might wanna consider checking out !envy then as well.  it downloads and sets up the binary blobs 'perfect every time' :)
<pstryder> ok, didn't work
<SilentDis> pstryder: what didn't work?  if you were trying to chat on #kubuntu, i'd say it worked perfectly! :D *giggle*
<Kevlar> WHich package do I pick to install BERYL through synaptic, or can I?
<pstryder> lol
<SilentDis> !beryl | Kevlar
<ubotu> Kevlar: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kevlar> Yes, so, can I?
<Hasrat_USA> no you can't
<SilentDis> Kevlar: basic instructions are add a repo, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install beryl emerald emerald-themes
<Kevlar> darn
<Hasrat_USA> nor would you be able to do so in Feisty
<Kevlar> hrm how about if I want to install Gnome can I do that through synaptic?
<pstryder> Ok, when I try /etc/init.d/network start - eth1 no such device.
<Kevlar> Silent thanks, but I assume you mean do that in a console?
<SilentDis> Kevlar: gnome is part of ubuntu-desktop package.  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop :)
<pstryder> But it did work the first time I booted the system.
<Hasrat_USA> Kevlar's instructions couldn't be much simplier and safer given that you know what you're doing and you also know how exactly you installed your video card drivers
<Hasrat_USA> oh sorry i meant to say SilentDis
<SilentDis> Kevlar: i tend to use console commands here, as they're a lot harder to fsck up :)  you can add the same packages via synaptic if you choose.
<Kevlar> welp using a laptop so I dont know which video card is used
<Kevlar> I believe its nvidia
<SilentDis> Kevlar: drop to a console and type lspci, and give us the output in a !pastebin.  easy to tell that way :)
<SilentDis> Kevlar: I should mention, if you see someone say something like "see !paste" or whatever, you can type that command, and ubotu will give you more info if you're not sure :)
<Kevlar> oh
<Kevlar> interesting
<Kevlar> can I install locally held files with synaptic?
<SilentDis> Kevlar: not with synaptic directly, it's more for handling packages coming from repos.  there's built in handlers in both gnome and kde that'll take care of .deb packages though.
<SilentDis> Kevlar: in gnome, you double click a .deb file and it'll prompt to install.  in kde, right click and choose install :)
<Kevlar> I wish everything was .deb
<Kevlar> practically nothing is
<Kevlar> Realplayer Gold isnt
<pollyo> Hello
<Kevlar> again its Bin
<SilentDis> Kevlar: realplayer, being propriatary and all, is a bit of a pain, but there's alternatives that'll play the files without issue :)
<SilentDis> !realplayer | Kevlar
<ubotu> Kevlar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kevlar> but realplayer is free
<kgx> beryl is overrated...i hate it
<pollyo> I'm updating somethings with Adept and a window poped (Debconf) up that has an "Incorrect nice value" message.  Anyone familiar with this?
<Kevlar> really?
<Kevlar> I was told Beryl is like VIsta
<pollyo> kgx: Overrated in what way?
<SilentDis> Kevlar: i wouldn't say Beryl is like 'vista', but it is darn pretty and fun :)
<pollyo> kgx: I do not use it but i was interested in setting it up.
<yknott> vista is like beryl?
<yknott> you meant?
<yknott> wink
<yknott> but done in the unix way?
<Kevlar> hrm
<SilentDis> pollyo: beryl is a toy.  it does not really add any usability, sucks resources, and does nothing but look pretty.  but it does a good job at looking pretty :)
<pollyo> SilentDis: Something to be said about things that look pretty.
* SilentDis is a happy Beryl user :)
<kgx> pollyo: well its pretty and all, but nothing about it makes me want it. nothing in beryl improves usability
<SilentDis> pollyo: agreed, or I wouldn't have installed it.  lol
<SilentDis> kgx: very much agreed.  it's an 'extra' that some people think looks cool.  nothing more. :)
<pollyo> kgx: I see.
<pstryder> I am really loving Kubuntu though...makes me very happy that I can throw all my MS stuff away.
<SilentDis> kgx: though, spinning the cube is a rather good pasttime of mine *spins the cube some* lol
<yknott> i may install it to have a look at it, but would likely take it off right away
<pollyo> how do you install updates using apt?
<yknott> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pollyo> yknott: Thank you.
<SilentDis> pollyo: i did a little update script that does it for me, but usually i do: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitdue dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude autoclean
<tariq> hi! I'm trying to install wine (I'm using kubuntu edgy eft), but it seems to have conflicts with a "libgphoto2-2" package. what can I do?
<sunnyhours4130> anyone know what i need to have in sources.list in order to be able to get module-assistant?
<pollyo> SilentDis: What is the aptitude part?
<SilentDis> !info module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.6 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 404 kB
<sunnyhours4130> thanks SilentDis    =)
<SilentDis> !universe | sunnyhours4130
<ubotu> sunnyhours4130: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tariq> I'm trying to install wine (I'm using kubuntu edgy eft), but it seems to have conflicts with a "libgphoto2-2" package. what can I do?
<SilentDis> pollyo: I prefer to use aptitude vs apt-get... it seems to handle dependancies and such a little better, imo.  both work equally well though :)
<alectbm> somebody that have experiense with beryl on kubuntu?
<alectbm> kubuntu dapper
<SilentDis> tariq: I just installed wine myself, but I did so via !backports... no problems.  check !wine for more info, there's probably just something being overlooked like a needed repo :)
<sunnyhours4130> d'oh!!! i uncommented out the universe repos and tried to instal it. Now its saying "package module-assistant is not available, but is referred to by another package" package has no installation candidate
<sunnyhours4130> *scratch*
<sunnyhours4130> this is a fresh install. i must have forgotten something
<SilentDis> alectbm: while it is possible to do beryl under dapper... I'd REALLY recommend upgrading to edgy if you insist on it.  the built-in XGL of edgy makes it a LOT easier
<alectbm> hmm
<pstryder> Is 6.10 considered stable?
<SilentDis> pstryder: yep.  has been since october of 2006 :)
<alectbm> i tried yesterday not very sucesfull
<pstryder> K.
<alectbm> i will see what i do
<alectbm> but i am going to bed now
<SilentDis> alectbm: check out !beryl, the chatroom and website might have more info to help :)
<alectbm> the clock here in norway is 11 pm
<alectbm> thanx
<mdtyke> Hey.. does anyone know if there's an equivalent to SPOTLIGHT for KDE/Kubuntu?
<sunnyhours4130> !module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.6 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 404 kB
<mdtyke> ie: for kicker of course
<pstryder> So, why doesn't my install see the wireless card that it saw immediately after install?
<pstryder> The OS just doesn't think there is a wireless card.
<SilentDis> pstryder: i haven't personally had any experiences with wireless under linux yet.  I've got a wired network here at home... having said that, there's some docs at !wireless, and people do report good success with them :)
<pstryder> K.  I'll check them out
<pstryder> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sunnyhours4130> isn't there a step after adding repo's to the sources.list file before you can actually use them?
<sunnyhours4130> some update thing?
<SilentDis> sunnyhours4130: yes, have to update your repo list.  sudo aptitude update
<sunnyhours4130> thanks
<SilentDis> sunnyhours4130: nt :)
<sunnyhours4130> =)
<pstryder> Intersil Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset...
<pstryder> ?
<sunnyhours4130> prism does make a wireless chipset
<sunnyhours4130> that might be it
<pstryder> I wonder if when the battery died, the WiFi card quit working?
<wrhowc> elow
<pstryder> when I first installed, eth1 was the wireless card.
<SilentDis> !hi | wrhowc
<ubotu> wrhowc: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pollyo> Do they have video drivers for nvd that would work better then the ones that are installed with kubuntu?
<pstryder> now, there is no eth1
<tariq> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<wrhowc> hhe kubuntu owns
<sunnyhours4130> wow that envy crap really doesn't want to work for me
<SilentDis> !envy | pollyo
<ubotu> pollyo: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<tariq> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<SilentDis> sunnyhours4130: what problems are you having?  i've used it with much success
<wrhowc> om i have on problem
<wrhowc> one*
<sunnyhours4130> i just used it to try to install the nvidia driver on a fresh install. no dice. the error logs are really bad too. it doesn't say what it failed on
<wrhowc> om does kubuntu has firewall
<SilentDis> !firewall | wrhowc
<ubotu> wrhowc: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sunnyhours4130> have an mx440 gpu
<SilentDis> sunnyhours4130: I believe that's legacy... are you using the GUI interface or the text based interface?
<wrhowc> how do i open ports
<sunnyhours4130> text based
<sunnyhours4130> i think its legacy too
<pstryder> sunnyhours4130: The wireless worked fine when I installed, then the laptop went to sleep due to loss of power.  I plugged it in and it kinda came back up, I preformed a graceful reboot, and now, no card.
<sunnyhours4130> weird pstryder
<sunnyhours4130> SilentDis: does envy not work with legacy?
<pstryder> I'll say
<SilentDis> sunnyhours4130: it should autodetect.  envy -t, then choose option 1.  envy does the rest.
<wrhowc> have to go see ya
<sunnyhours4130> yeah, that's what i tried. didn't work
<SilentDis> sunnyhours4130: did you get an error message?
<sunnyhours4130> lol. here it is!
<SilentDis> sunnyhours4130: if it's long, please use !pastebin :)
<sunnyhours4130> "Build log file starting, file: /var/cache/modass/nvidia-kernel-source.buildlog.2.6.17-10generic.1174255367 Date: sun, 18 March 2007 18:02:47 -0400"
<SilentDis> pstryder: I've had incidents of my graphics card getting really weird data and causing no end to weird issue till i've cold booted my box.  have you tried a cold boot?
<sunnyhours4130> that is absolutely no help. are there any log files that might have more info?
<SilentDis> sunnyhours4130: so, it starts building a log file then fails immediately?
<pollyo> SilentDis: That envy looks great but I'm thinking I better wait it doesn't discuss Feisty and that is what I have on this machine.
<sunnyhours4130> i guess?
<pstryder> I think I found the issue.
<SilentDis> pollyo: ahhh, yes.  envy does NOT work with feisty.  check out #kubuntu+1 for help getting the binary blobs in fiesty.  I always assume edgy or dapper while in here :)
<pstryder> Now I just remember how to make vi let me type new text into the file
<pollyo> SilentDis: OK.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<pollyo> BBL
<SilentDis> pstryder: rofl i am NOT a fan of vi personally.  I tend to just use nano :)
<sunnyhours4130> joe is a real man's text editor
<sunnyhours4130> ;-)
<pollyo> SilentDis: Ok.. I am also new irc ... IT looks like there is noone in kubuntu+1
<pollyo> SilentDis: Is that possible?
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu+1
<SilentDis> sunnyhours4130: never used joe...
<SilentDis> !info joe
<pollyo> Oh....
<sunnyhours4130> make sure you get the # in there
<ubotu> joe: user friendly full screen text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3-5 (edgy), package size 279 kB, installed size 868 kB
<pollyo> ubuntu_1
<pollyo> +1
<SilentDis> pollyo: check out #ubuntu+1 then, and make sure you let them know that no one is around in kubuntu+1, and you are using KDE rather than gnome.  most things (especially the issue you're dealing with) will have the same solutions though :)
<pollyo> SilentDis: Will do.
<meme-1> I am having a heck of a time making VLC the default player for everything (including FF). Any tips? I am having trouble playing WMV and QuickTime in FF.
<meme-1> Thanks to the folks who assisted me with the .rar problem earlier.. Works like a charm now.
<SilentDis> meme-1: i haven't had any experiences with that yet.... lets see what ubotu knows...
<SilentDis> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<sunnyhours4130> alright!!! forget envy. i just followed the instructions off the nvidia website and the driver installed piece of cake
<sunnyhours4130> envy didn't work for me
<SilentDis> sunnyhours4130: cool, glad you got it working!
<sunnyhours4130> me too. that was very easy that time
<sunnyhours4130> and 8774 worked for my mx440
<meme-1> ubotu: I guess that was for me... but I was asking how to make VLC the default video player.
<SilentDis> meme-1: kubuntu, right?
<meme-1> SilentDis: yes
<SilentDis> in Konquerer, Settings > Configure Konquerer, File Associations on the left, and change as needed for audio/media/video on the right
<meme-1> Actually I had regular Ubuntu until I installed a bunch of educational apps from Synaptic and the next reboot... I had kubuntu
<MostKnown53> hey how do i install kubuntu
<meme-1> But functionally, there isn't any diff between kubuntu and ubuntu, right?
<MostKnown53> if i install the oem  way can i install all the apps i want
<SilentDis> meme-1: you can choose which windows manager you prefer at boot.  on the login screen, click options > sessions, and you can choose kde, gnome, xfce, whatever is installed :)
<SilentDis> MostKnown53: what are you running now?
<meme-1> I am using gnome.
<MostKnown53> i just installed the oem version but i wanted to know can i install what ever i want
<RteD> can i install beryl on a RivaTNT2? ;-D
<SilentDis> meme-1: there's lots of different ways to do things in both WMs, you can pick which you like best and go with it.  I recently switched to KDE myself :)
<SilentDis> MostKnown53: what do you mean by "oem version"?
<SilentDis> MostKnown53: did you buy a computer with Ubuntu of some sort pre-installed?
<SilentDis> RteD: i'm not sure, actually... if there's drivers for it to work with XGL then yes... but I'm not sure on that card if it's available lol
<MostKnown53> no i downloaded the kubuntu cd and i installed the oem version on the menu becuase i didnt know what i was doing
<meme-1> SilentDis: I just WISH I could run all programs in GNOME.  I recently wanted to install a X Win program and Synoptic wanted to remove GNOME first.
<MostKnown53> i wanted to kno i can install the updates and programs i want
<SilentDis> meme-1: most kde apps will run just fine in gnome, with the corrisponding kde libraries to refrence to. you can get gnome back with sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<SilentDis> MostKnown53: what program are you trying to install?
<MostKnown53> just any i wanted to know if i installed the right thing when i installed oem from the main menu
<frojnd> hello
<Hasrat_USA> oh meme-1 I also needed to make VLC the default media player. thanks for asking that question on my behalf :-D
<frojnd> is there any site that has list of all beryl commands?
<Hasrat_USA> commands?
<frojnd> Hasrat_USA: u know ctrl+alt+left arrow
<frojnd> shortcuts*
<Hasrat_USA> oh
<meme-1> But getting back to VLC.... can anyone explain how to make VLC the default media player in FireFox?
<pstryder> YEA!
<pstryder> Wireless works again!
<pstryder> New question
<meme-1> Hasrat_USA: Still don't know. lol
<pstryder> I have rebooted to find a file named .directory on my desktop.
<pstryder> WHat is this, why is it here, and how do I make it not appear anymore?
<nagyv> pstryder: .desktop file stores some special details about all of your folders. Probably you have set the "show hidden files" somewhere.
<meme-1> Hasrat_USA: (et al) I think I found the answer on how to make VLC the default media player - see this page: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-and-use-the-vlc-media-player-on-ubuntu-linux/
<khaije1> prefered python ide anyone?
<pstryder> AH!
<pstryder> That would be exactly what I did.
<pstryder> Thanks
<Hasrat_USA> uh really meme
<meme-1> still reading it.
<pstryder> Now I have to remember where that was.
<mrbrdo> guys, what's that command you prepend wine with to get a virtual desktop regardless of what u set with winecfg?
<new_to_ubuntu> I have a quick question
<new_to_ubuntu> I have just upgraded to feisty
<new_to_ubuntu> and I have the main user profile in kubuntu and had another secondary user on ubuntu
<new_to_ubuntu> both on the same computer
<pstryder> Ah...a clean desktop...better
<new_to_ubuntu> well the secondary user does not have the option "shutdown" on the screen that lists the possible options for logging out
<new_to_ubuntu> can anybody help me get re-enable the shutdown option on that logout screen?
<new_to_ubuntu> better say "logout dialog box"
<pstryder> Thanks for the help folks!
<meme-1> dang! VLC either doesn't work for wmv or it still isn't defaulting correctly in FF!  I still get "no video" in FF where there is wmv content.
<N6REJ> HELP!  hey guys 'n gals, whats the proper way to setup a INTRANET server so that other machines on the lan can call it by name.
<meme-1> Harsrat_USA: Still out there?
<meme-1> Check this page: http://ubuntuos.wordpress.com/2006/08/01/howto-play-windows-media-video-wmv-in-ubuntu/
<meme-1> A little more specific.... at least for playing wmv
<meme-1> that reference was useless because the file no longer exists at that location. ARRGH!
<muru>  I need some help in changing display manager
<muru> The below is what I get :
<muru> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<muru> grep: /etc/X11/default-display-manager: No such file or directory
<muru> Please be sure to run "dpkg --configure kdm".
<muru>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<muru> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<muru>  Anyone has any idea how to fix the above ???
<stdin> muru: have you run "sudo dpkg --configure kdm" ?
<muru>  This is what I get when i run dpkg --configure kdm
<muru> 
<muru> sudo dpkg --configure kdm
<muru> dpkg: error processing kdm (--configure):
<muru>  package kdm is already installed and configured
<muru> Errors were encountered while processing:
<muru>  kdm
<wsjunior> u typed gdm instead
<stdin> muru: you can run "echo /usr/bin/kdm | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager", that would set it to kdm
<muru>  the file contents are already /usr/bin/kdm
<muru>  I just now checked
<muru> %c5 Here is what happens - when my PC starts, it shows KDE login screen and then it starts Xubuntu display manager
<muru>  Here is what happens - when my PC starts, it shows KDE login screen and then it starts Xubuntu display manager
<stdin> "it shows KDE login screen and then it starts Xubuntu display manager" ? huh, the login screen is the display manager
<kmi> hi... does anyone know a way to list the last installed package on kubuntu?
<stdin> kmi: look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<muru>   Well.. i  guess something is not right then.. it doesnt start KDE after the login screen
<kmi> stdin: thanks, it worked
<stdin> muru: you have to make sure kde is selected in as the session you want
<RteD> where can i get a good tutorial on installing and configuring samba?
<muru>  Ok.. i hv to restart my PC to test it.. I will let you know .. thx for ur help
<stdin> !samba | RteD
<ubotu> RteD: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<crackhead_25> hey there, how do i know if my gamma settings are as close to perfect as can be?
<ubuntu> <,k
<stdin> crackhead_25: all depends on your monitor, it's type, age, etc..
<ubuntu> aloha everyone!
<neo_> Ok Konqueror wants to use Kate to automatically open files as I download them from the Internet
<crackhead_25> so, how do i know?
<mervteck> hey guys
<crackhead_25> i have an x2gen 19" from a year or so ago
<stdin> neo_: right click, save as ?
<neo_> I'll try thhat
<N6REJ> anyone know how to set up a kubuntu server so that other machines can recognize apache by name?
<neo_> well  htat wont work im trying to get opera from their site and it wont let me righht click
<stdin> N6REJ: add the name & ip to the hosts file (in linux /etc/hosts)
<neo_> its like there is a messeed up file association
<stdin> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<neo_> Kate to  binaries
<mervteck> I need someones help getting the newest install of wine on my computer, im running edgy and having some probs with the instructions from the winehq site, can ANYONE help me please??
<stdin> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<N6REJ> stdin: i've done that but whenever my wife types in the name "ubuntu" on her mac osX 10.3.9 it load ubuntu.com
<stdin> mervteck: instructions there ^^
<mervteck> ...
<mervteck> i already did them
<mervteck> its the errors im getting
<neo_> now its working right
<mervteck> i need help with them
<stdin> N6REJ: that's probably to do with the mac settings, auto adding .com
<Alonea> How do I configure my wacom tablet to work correctly with the gimp? It wasn't listed under input devices.
<neo_> i tried a different downloaad  site oon the selection
<N6REJ> grrrrrrrrr
<stdin> neo_: got firefox?
<wsjunior> does anybody know if the kubuntu artwork for feisty will be different from the herd 5 one?
<stdin> wsjunior: ask in #kubuntu-devel
<neo_> im geetting firefox too ii like opera alot though
<Alonea> #gimp
<Alonea> whoops
<Alonea> I keep forgetting the stupid join command
<neo_> i got it to work now though seems like some of the sites were sending it  as a binary that Kate wanted to open without asking
<crackhead_25> ..anyone know if there is an automatic program that can adjust gamma settings to what is perfect for the monitor one has?
<wsjunior> I'm having problems with beagle here. it seems that the beagle package was built with the ugly gtk ui so even installing kerry i get two beagle gui's loaded at system startup, kerry and the ugly gtk one. Does anybody know if it is possible to prevent this gtk on from loading or the only way is to recompile beagle without the ui?
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<neo_> My problem brougght up a question:  Where do I change file type assocciations in Kubuntu
<ubuntu> when i download the kubuntu   dvd are there programs on the cd that i can install because it gives me no option to install more software
<wsjunior> neo_: kde control center at kde components -> file associations
<neo_> Thankks
<ubuntu> anyone know when im going to get to install programs if they are on the dvd
<utnubuk> ubuntu: i think there are some packages that you can get by activating the cd as a 'repo,' but they mostly relate to compiling i guess.
<ubuntu> lol so i downloaded a 4gb dvd and its nothing on it
<deiwales> hi, will feisty have the kicker menu?
<most_known53> ?????
<deiwales> like opensuse 10.2?
<most_known53> im trying to find out y a 4gb dvd has not menu where i install software at
<stdin> deiwales: never used opensuse, what "kicker menu) are you on about?
<deiwales> it's not like the normal KDE menu
#kubuntu 2008-03-10
<matt___> oOoOoOoO_: what is eggdropp?
<oOoOoOoO_> matt___: Kicking people that pastes without using pastebin
<oOoOoOoO_> Automagically
<matt___> oOoOoOoO_: oh, ok. sorry dude
<oOoOoOoO_> matt___: What is your problem?
<oOoOoOoO_> Maybe I can help
<maki> hi
<user5> hi there, after updating to karnel 12, don't work alsamixer in kmix, wath appening???
<user5> some news??? thank you
<BluesKaj> oOoOoOoO_, eggdrop may have been used in the bot dev here, but not for auto-banning ppl , it takes a real person (an op) to do that here. People have the last say not some botscript :0
<tlayton> user5: same thing here. going back to -11
<user5> tlaython: I will tray it
<user5> thank you
<BluesKaj> karnel ?
<draik> Anyone here know of good FPS games other than Open Arena and Tremulous?
<swatto> Nexuiz draik
<BluesKaj> draik, whynot search for a linux gamers room ?
<mohamed_> hello all, sometime ago there was a problem with ATI cards drivers , this problem still exist or solved ?
<draik> BluesKaj: Got a channel in mind?
<BluesKaj> nope  draik , search for one
<draik> BluesKaj: 10-4
<Dr_Willis> THere was to be a new  release of alien arena - soon.. not siure if its ot yet or not.
<draik> How do I search for channels in konversation? /search is "Unknown command"
<BluesKaj> draik, /list
<Roy_M> Hi. Just wondering if the intel wireless drivers can be downloaded through apt like the madwifi drivers?
<Boohbah> oOoOoOoO_: how do you pronounce oOoOoOoO_??
<tsunami> hola
<BluesKaj> Boohbah, does it matter ?
<tsunami> alguien save como  cargar un modulo al inicio?
<BluesKaj> !pt | tsunami
<ubotwo> tsunami: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
 * BluesKaj guessed at that one
<BluesKaj> the romance languages aren't my forte
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> y kde4 is trying to start the autostart apps from gnome?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> where is kde4's autostart dir?
<maki> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i think that kde4 use a different aproach for aitostart
<BluesKaj> [Hardy]TuTUXG, KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> BluesKaj, thanks i will ask there
<f00f> I just bought a new monitor.. and found out it doesn't have HDCP support.. is that going to be a problem if I plug it in with DVI?
<nosrednaekim> HDCP?
<draik> nosrednaekim: Highly Dangerous Coding Pirates, duh! Ha Ha Ha. How are you doing?
<nosrednaekim> great
<draik> nosrednaekim: Good to hear that.
<nosrednaekim> f00f: if you mean HDMI, then yeah, as long as it still has a DVI port it shouldwork
<f00f> hmm
<f00f> it has a DVI port on it...
<nosrednaekim> should work fine then
<knubbe> anyone who managed to install libgpod 0.6 (or higher)?
<BluesKaj> HDCP means High Definition Content Protection. It prolly means bit to bit copying is prohibited
<nosrednaekim> so HDCP is done over HDMI?
<nosrednaekim> or is HDMI just DVI with HDCP?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<f00f> BluesKaj: I don't care about HD movies.. but I do care about using the max resolution of my monitor with DVI... If I plug an non-HDCP monitor into an HDCP card... will it display at native resolution?
<Arwen> yes
<BluesKaj> HD doesn't interest me much until there some interesting content to along with the pretty pictures
<Arwen> I don't know about you, but bland with HD is better than bland without
<f00f> good :)
<BluesKaj> Arwen, i won't repeat myself
<Arwen> HDCP requires: software that supports it, a video card that supports it, and a display that supports it, as well as *content that supports it*
<Arwen> so it's probably irrelevant in your case
<f00f> Arwen: Ahh.. I thought that HDCP was pure hardware... so I was confused/scared because I just bought a new LCD monitor that I found out does not have HDCP support.
<asobi> anyone familiar with the font size problem in firefox?
<Arwen> asobi, which one?
<asobi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/120811
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 120811 in firefox "firefox displays fonts smaller than it should have" [Undecided,Fix released]
<asobi> none of the workarounds' working for me
<asobi> whoa, nice bot
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotwo> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Regital> does anyone here have the Samsung T10 mp3 player?
<kam3> hello
<kam3> my DsFi have a weapon stucked (cursed)
<kam3> its a good weapon, but I can not disect with it
<kam3> how to fix this and not die of starvation ;)
<leo_rockw> good evening kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> eneving leo_rockw
<mohamed_> i install KDE 4.0 is it safe to use it instead of KDE 3, if yes how to use my old kde3 configuration ?
<tekteen> mohamed_: support for kde4 is in kubuntu-kde4
<nosrednaekim> mohamed_: nay kde3 app will still use .kde
<nosrednaekim> *any
<mohamed_> thx, tekteen nosrednaekim
<leo_rockw> mohamed_: i don't think kde4 is stable enough for daily use. i'd wait until 4.1
<mohamed_> yes, leo_rockw  specialy i use it for work
<leo_rockw> mohamed_: then i don't think it's a good idea to switch to kde4 just now.
<leo_rockw> mohamed_: i mean, it's stable enough to develop for it, but not for daily use
<mohamed_> yes, then i can use it in parrallel with 3 only to test it
<bonbonthejon> is there a way to set the global HTTP_PROXY variable from a script?
<Regital> how do i install a bootsplash?
<Jucato> !usplash | Regital
<ubotwo> Regital: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Regital> thanks Jucato
<bonbonthejon> Jucato: ever played with HTTP_PROXY variable?
<Jucato> nope.
<bonbonthejon> aye
<Jucato> sorry
<bonbonthejon> many, I'm also in #ubuntu and it is a zoo in there
<bonbonthejon> man*
<Jucato> :)
<Arwen> bonbonthejon, hah, I haven't been allowed there in years. Almost forgot what it's like.
<bonbonthejon> its nice and quiet in here, you can actually talk to people
<Regital> arwen: you got banned or something?
<Arwen> long long time ago
<Regital> why?
<Regital> if you dont mind me asking
<Arwen> I called Seveas stupid
<Regital> who happens to be an op?
<Arwen> who happens to run Ubuntu project apparently
<Regital> lmao
<rockets> What happened to Kubuntu+1?
<Jucato> doesn't exist
<Jucato> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ubotwo> Failed.
<rockets> oh
<rockets> in that case
<prince_jammys> heh, two bots
<rockets> What packages do I need to install after Kubuntu Hardy installs to convert it to a KDE4 system?
<Jucato> ubotwo: part #kubuntu
<LjL> Jucato, anything making you think it'll keep working this time?
<Jucato> LjL: oh
<bonbonthejon> rockets: go to kubuntu.com, they have instructions
<LjL> i mean, maybe it will, it hasn't excess flooded for a while after all
<rockets> kthx
<draik> Hey there Jucato
<Jucato> hi draik
<Jucato> rockets: #ubuntu+1 is the place for hardy
<rockets> Jucato: oh.
<Jucato> rockets: but #kubuntu-kde4 is for KDE4 specific questions
<rockets> Jucato: I had tried kubuntu+1 and it didn't exist.
<rockets> ok thx
<draik> What would cause a screen to go blank once you use CTRL+ALT+L? I lock it and then return after ~5min of idle time, it goes pitch black
<f00f> draik: badly written proprietary drivers... what video card are you using?
<tekteen> draik: it locked my computer
<bonbonthejon> draik: for me, ctrl-alt-l locked my screen
<f00f> err... lol.. sry.. confused L for F...
<Jucato> if there's no screensaver set, it's supposed to go black until you move the mouse and the password dialog pops up
<draik> I am using Ati driver
<Jucato> unless it's the Monitor's power management that causes it to go blank
<draik> Jucato: I have a screensaver chosen and all.
<f00f> odd.. I'm using ATi's drivers too ,and ctrl alt L works just fine...
<draik> How do I stop the power management from making it go blank?
<draik> Ok, here is what I do...
<Jucato> draik: if you move the mouse, the password dialog comes up with the screensaver?
<f00f> draik: disable it in systemsettings
<draik> CTRL+ALT+L
<draik> It locks with my screensaver.
<draik> I unlock it by entering my password
<draik> After ~5min of idle time, it goes pitch black.
<draik> This only happens once I have used CTRL+ALT+L
<tekteen> that is to save the screen
<tekteen> it is normal
<tekteen> don't want to waste power
<draik> f00f: Powersave is disabled
<f00f> 0_o
<draik> tekteen: And if I don't use it at all (CTRL+ALT+L, that is), then it will not save a thing
<jatz> need some help
<f00f> draik: ok.. does it clearly go into power management mode, because screen going black on locking is normal
<jatz> when I try to log in to my kubuntu box
<jatz> as soon as I hit enter to login the monitor turns on and off
<draik> f00f: It's when I return from a lock.
<jatz> and it just goes back to the prompt
<burdicda> anyone here using reconstructor or uck
<jatz> I can still ssh to the machine
<tekteen> !enter|jatz
<ubotwo> jatz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jatz> okay, sorry
<foibles> what program do you guys use to burn dvd movies
<jatz> so, anyone know what my problem is?
<foibles> i haven't been able to find a decent one for linux
<draik> f00f: I unlock my laptop, do something (anything or nothing at all), my screen goes blank if idle for ~5 min
<tekteen> cdrecord (cli)
<jatz> it's kind of important cause I can't use my machine
<tekteen> foibles: cdrecord (cli)
<draik> foibles: Have you tried k3b?
<Regital> foibles k3b looks good enough to me
<foibles> draik, k3b doesn't transcode
<Regital> oh
<foibles> dvd movie
<tekteen> devede
<foibles> mpeg-4
<draik> ffmpeg
<foibles> devede never fails to glitch the movie, heh
<tekteen> lol
<foibles> im testing "qdvdauthor" at the moment
<tekteen> I transcode myself
<draik> qdvdauthor never quite worked for me; devede neither
<jatz> Okay, all in one message. When I try to log in to my kubuntu box, at the login prompt, the monitor turns on and off and the login prompt comes up agan. In short, I can not login to my machine. I can ssh in there but not use it
<burdicda> dvd:rip transcodes
<jatz> I never liked qdvdauthor
<f00f> draik: hmm.. odd... try xset -dpms
<f00f> in a console.. then see if it does the same thing
<foibles> dvd:rip is a program?
<draik> f00f: Here we go..
<foibles> im sort of just beating around the bush to doing it manually
<burdicda> yes a frontend just like k3b
<foibles> transcoding manually just sounds tedious
<tekteen> foibles: if you do not like the programs messing up do it yourself :-)
<tekteen> foibles: I mostly work with dvd --> mkv
<foibles> any one heard of "acidrip"
<tekteen> yep
<Dr_Willis> !info acidrip
<ubotwo> acidrip: ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB (Only available for None)
<foibles> any good?
<tekteen> it is good
<foibles> i just apt-cache search dvd rip
<Dr_Willis> It works. :)
<foibles> seeing whats available
<foibles> cool, ill give it a spin
<burdicda> yes but a little intense compared to dvdrip
<tekteen> the default settings work on acidrip
<hellhound> is there a way to resize a ext3 partition in the livecd
<foibles> sexcellent
<burdicda> dvdrip is very simple either way like all of linux there are dozens of ways to skin the cat
<Jucato> !language | foibles
<ubotwo> foibles: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<foibles> burdicda, indeed
<foibles> Jucato, ? apologies
<Jucato> ok
<hellhound> is there a way to resize a ext3 partition in the livecd
<LjL> hellhound: use gparted
<Jucato> hellhound: use QtParted (it's on the live cd)
<Jucato> or gparted (you have to install it)
<burdicda> if i download any format single file other than an iso i use devede
<LjL> yeah, qtparted given the channel i'm in
<burdicda> if i physically have the dvd and want to rip it i use dvdrip
<hellhound> Jucato: it is greyed out
<Jucato> which one is grayed out?
<hellhound> Jucato: the resize option, i mean, is greyed out
<draik> f00f: All quiet on the western front... Thanks. That worked!
<jatz> When I try to log in to my kubuntu box, at the login prompt, the monitor turns on and off and the login prompt comes up agan. In short, I can not login to my machine. I can ssh in there but not use it. so, uh, halp halp?
<draik> burdicda: I use k9copy. I get DVD's backed up within 30 minutes
<tekteen> draik: what are they encoded as?
<jatz> I think I might have an x11 problem but when I logged in as root in recovery mode I could start x11
<draik> tekteen: Good question, let me check. I just choose DVD and save them as ISOs.
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> that means they take 4.3 GB
<draik> Yup
<draik> Should be mpeg2 by default
<tekteen> or up to 9 GB if it is DL
<tekteen> ok
<draik> f00f: Spoke too soon. It's pitch black again
<tekteen> I use H.264 and mkv
<draik> I guess it's after 10 minutes, not 5
<jatz> when I try to use x11 over ssh though it doesn't work anymore
<jatz> I don't mean to pester but does anyone have any ideas?
<draik> jatz: I would suggest checking on the system you're trying to access with ssh. Physical check, not ssh check
<jatz> draik:  have
<jatz> draik: I can't login physically
<jatz> at all
<draik> Do you get CLI?
<jatz> except in recovery mode
<jatz> yeah, i can get a CLI and login by ssh
<jatz> and start x11 from the CLI in recovery mode
<draik> Check your disk space. I recall this happened to me once and its because I was using 99.99% of the drive
<snake> i have a problem in adept_manager. there is a package that i tried to install before and now everytime i try to install something i get some errors can anyone tell me please how to clear adept_manager so it doesnt try any time to install those packages. thank you in advance
<jatz> thanks a lot. I have been ripping dvds and I could have maxed out my disk
<jatz> draik: thanks much
<draik> Np
<draik> df -h         that should work to check on the space
<jatz> I'll try that now, sshing in
<jatz>  /dev/sda2  Use% 100%
<draik> That will do it!
<draik> Back up to DVD if you can
<draik> Or make some space
<jatz> I'm moving stuff to a machine with a much larger HD(500gb)
<jatz> should be fine
<draik> I have a 500GB external HDD
<jatz> same
<draik> 500GB internal, 250GB internal and 80GB internal, each serving their purpose
<jatz> nice. mines much lamer. 500gb external hooked up to a box running torrentflux/ushare
<tinin> !kbuildsycoca
<ubotwo> If your K menu is out of date, like after installing an application and not finding it in the K menu, you should type "kbuildsycoca" in a terminal to rebuild the KDE configuration cache
<joseph> !swiftfox
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<draik> !wine
<ubotwo> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<draik> !AppDB
<ubotwo> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Jucato> joseph: Ubuntu doesn't package swiftfox. afaik, the author's license makes it impossible to redistribute it
<joseph> hmm
<joseph> is it better than firefox as far as performance?
<Jucato> some say yes, others say no
<joseph> Jucato: have you used it?
<Jucato> swiftfox is basically just firefox compiled for specific architectures/processors (and maybe a few compiler flags set)
<Jucato> no
 * Jucato doesn't use the fox much
 * leo_rockw sees no point in using FF when Konq is the best thing out there... lol
<pumpitup> how can i remove the annoying system beep! sound whenever i hold delete too long or press wrong arrows either in the shell or xchat  ?
<kam3> pumpitup: ask ##linux   system bell,   visual bell of xterm etc
<kam3> or ask #debian #ubuntu etc
<leafw> any octave user? Any idea why, despite octave-forge package being installed, there is no specgram and chirp function available, despite the .m files listed under /usr/share/octave/***/ ?
<kam3> leafw: #octave
<leafw> they are silent ...
<leafw> thanks kam3
<leafw> I think it's more of an ubuntu problem: the package may not be properly configured, perhaps it didn't bind all the functions or something.
<intelikey> ok i have a desire to setup a severe crack in a mess of boxen     let me explain.   i want to make all boxen on a lan accept the same RSA key for root ssh access.   what is the easiest way to do that ?     duplicate the /root/.ssh/id_rsa  files accross the board ?
<intelikey> or will that even work ?
 * intelikey is probably talking to self again...
<Yuji> :)
<leo_rockw> pumpitup: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<leo_rockw> pumpitup: add the following line: blacklist pcspkr
<leo_rockw> pumpitup: that stops the pc speaker from working at all
<intelikey> there is also a volume control in   alsamixer   for the speaker
<intelikey> you can mute it.
<leo_rockw> not in mine
<leo_rockw> not for the pc speaker
<intelikey> leo_rockw cause you don't have pcspkr modprobed ?
<leo_rockw> intelikey: haha, true
<intelikey> leo_rockw ;/
<Mimi> So, it's really difficult to install kde themes, no, have to compile a bunch of stuff, have to put icons here and there, and move this and that.. no?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> i mean si
<intelikey> no i mean yes.
<leafw> so it was an ubuntu problem: the load path is not properly set!!
<intelikey> leafw if it's a bug report it.
<intelikey> or smash it!
<Mimi> +1 for smashing
<intelikey> nobody knows ssh well enough to answer me ?
<Mimi> intelikey:  i kinda just joined the channel, could you repeat the question?
<intelikey> ok i have a desire to setup a severe crack in a mess of boxen     let me explain.   i want to make all boxen on a lan accept the same RSA key for root ssh access.   what is the easiest way to do that ?     duplicate the /root/.ssh/id_rsa  files accross the board ?
 * Mimi shrugs and pretends she never read the  question ;p
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> at least use some html for that   </scolds>
<leo_rockw> from iDontUnderstand import shrug
<intelikey> perl ?
<Mimi> Does kubuntu have a "System Monitor" kind of thing that shows you which programs are running, lets you terminate them, lets you see their status... :)
<intelikey> Mimi yes.  alt+esc   iirc
<elijahlofgren> Mimi: yes, or run: ksysguard
<Mimi> OH I ran ksys before but didnt see the process list *rubs eyes* xD Thanks
<elijahlofgren> Mimi: there is also a nice kysguard applet you can put on your KDE3 system taskbar. you can make it so that you can run ksysguard when you click on it.
<Mimi> a simple launcher, aye?
<maduser> yeah
<intelikey> elijahlofgren isn't that what alt+esc does ?   or is it ctrl+esc
<elijahlofgren> intelikey: could be, I didn't know about that shortcut. :)
<maduser> its ctrl + esc
<Mimi> purrrfect :)
<elijahlofgren> and I'm on my sister's XP PC at the moment. ;)
<martin_> whats the command line to know what driver im using for my video card
<intelikey> ok   so i had the wrong   modifier    so sue me.
<foibles> hi there
<Mimi> Hey hey
<foibles> i just reformated a partition on my hard drive
<intelikey> martin_ grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<foibles> it was ntfs and now ext3
<foibles> but it won't mount properly now
<foibles> im looking at my fstab and its iffy
<foibles> im not sure what to do
<intelikey> foibles edit the fstab
<foibles> intelikey, right
<intelikey> !fstab
<ubotwo> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<foibles> "/media/hda1   ext3  defaults,umask=007,gid=46    0   1"
<foibles> thats what ive got but it ain't working
<foibles> UUID=blahblahblah in the beginning
<intelikey> did you set the correct UUID ?
<intelikey> blkid
<foibles> intelikey, its the same one it was before
<intelikey> how can it be ?  you reformated \
<foibles> hmm
<foibles> good point
<foibles> it was a windows partition
<foibles> i just got rid of it
<intelikey> i'd say it's next to impossable that its the same.
<foibles> intelikey, good observation
<foibles> where do i find what it is now
<intelikey> blkid
<intelikey> that's a command
<intelikey> not an order
<intelikey> :)
<foibles> it thinks its still ntfs
<foibles> i used gparted
<foibles> maybe it didn't do it properly
<intelikey> and maybe it didn't do anything
 * intelikey doesn't like *parted
<intelikey> i'd mke2fs -Cj /dev/where_ever
<foibles> plus i think blkid reflects what it reads in fstab
<foibles> intelikey, so you're saying i should use mke2fs
<intelikey> no.  i'm saying i would.  you use what suits you.
<foibles> what else might be suitable
<foibles> would cfdisk work?
<intelikey> foibles ummm blkid does not read fstab  but i think it keeps a cache file in /etc   look for /etc/blkid and rm it.
<intelikey> or use the switch to make it re-detect
<prince_jammys> you can also do ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<martin_> is there another program to handle my sound other than kmix which doesnt seem to work very good for me
<intelikey> martin_ alsamixer
<intelikey> martin_ or you can install several others    i'm partial to   aumix
<yao_ziyuan> users of kubuntu 8.04 be aware: your default wallpaper may be in wrong aspect ratio (those curves should be circular). download a copy of "tend to zero" for your own screen resolution at vladstudio's website
<Rukus> hi how do i make my second ext3 partition mount automatically
<intelikey> !fstab | rukus depending on what you really want.
<ubotwo> rukus depending on what you really want.: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Rukus> its a storage drive for movies.
<intelikey>       ^
<yao_ziyuan> the original copy is http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpaper/?288
<intelikey> be back "hopefully" in a few.  i'm breaking my system now.
<Rukus> hmm
<yao_ziyuan> compare the aspect ratio of curves in the original copy and that of your current wallpaper
<Rukus> # /dev/hda2
<Rukus> UUID=a5a34ce2-1771-4993-9c81-b6fa5da33012 / ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1
<Rukus> is that a typical fstab setting for  a primary hd?
<Rukus> can i use that for a secondary partition
<Rukus> anyone
<biovore> possibly.. secondary HD is probably a different UUID
<Rukus> of course. and i dont know what the heck it is
<biovore> there is a command to get it..
<biovore> its part of e2fsprogs
<biovore> don't remember what the exact command is off the top of my head though..
<Rukus> man i dont understand a athing in that fstab
<Rukus> i might as well study it one day
<Rukus> for now just deal with it
<biovore> well you can just refer to the physical /dev/device
<biovore> instead of the UUID
<Rukus> can you have a look at my fstab for me ? and tell me if its off the wall?
<biovore> that first line would probably be /dev/hda2 / ext3 default 0 1
<Rukus> http://pastebin.ca/936131
<biovore> what the second disk you want to add? /dev/hdb1 ?
<Rukus> i think its oddly enough called hda6
<Rukus> i gotta go make a lunch for work tomorro
<Rukus> wbrb
<biovore> tune2fs can be used to set the UUID of a device..
<biovore> check the man page
<tlayton> Rukus: try "udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/hda6)". and look for the UUID in the output
<Administrator> Is Kubuntu exactly the same as Ubuntu except with the KDE GUI ???
<Administrator> eh.. why my name administrator Oo
<Pici> Administrator: yes.
<Administrator> cool, thnx Pici
<Widget> changed name :)
<Widget> does anyone know that site where you take a small survey to find out what Linux is best for you ?
<needhelp> why is it when i open my microsoft documents with openoffice in kubuntu, the alignments are different ?
<kgoetz> different to what?
<needhelp> different as in the tables and pictures are arranged differently..therefore print out looks different
<needhelp> some of the graphs drawn using drawing tools in words also turn out different
<needhelp> do u get that before?
<tomlikestorock> anyone here have any problems with a dvd-rw, cd-rw drive in an acer with the device id of "TS-L632B"?
<tomlikestorock> It won't read dvds at all :(
<kgoetz> needhelp: if your saying that MSO and OO.o display .doc files differently, thats correct.
<needhelp> yeah it display differently.. so as printing out..oh no
<kgoetz> not a lot can be done to fix it, apart from making sure you have the same fonts on both systems
<needhelp> ok..because i'm printing my lecture notes which was written by words i think
<needhelp> thx
<kgoetz> also, try to save in word 97 format where you can
<needhelp> i'm buying asus eee its running under xandros, is it somewhat similar to kubuntu?
<kgoetz> if you turn off 'anoying mode' (eg, the default one) it will be a bit like kubuntu yeah
<needhelp> annoying mode?
<kgoetz> the default UI the eee interface. it anoys me
<needhelp> default is kde or gnome? :p ok gd to hear that
<kgoetz> default is neither, but kde is hiding under the surface
<needhelp> or maybe a macbook and install kubuntu..haha
<apparle> I am getting an error somehting like "hda6 Buffer I/o read error" or something like that while booting
<apparle> anyone got some help
<kgoetz> apparle: how old is this drive, and how important is its contents?
<apparle> it is about an year old and conents o 2 partition are very important
<kgoetz> apparle: IO errors are usually dieing drives, but can be dodgy motherboards, and even less commonly hdd needs to be fscked
<apparle> kgoetz: I just copied some songs on the hard disk and shut down the PC and now it is not starting. I have dual boot and windows is alsol not wrking
<kgoetz> apparle: what does 'not starting' mean exactly?
<apparle> I keep geing that eroor repeatedly with the change in logical block number continuosly
<kgoetz> apparle: i think your drive is "bbroken"
<mkquist> apparle: well u can probably rule out virus then...  have you tried booting from live cd and try looking at the disc?
<kgoetz> read: take it out, put it somewhere cool and hope you can recover data off it later
<kgoetz> apparle: if you have a spare drive try using that in the computer insted - it will help confirm if its the drive or mobo
<Roy_M> Hi, can someone chick if their kubuntu install has /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent The reason I ask is because I am trying to intall the firmware for my intel wireless card and I cannot find that file which seems necessary
<apparle> I booted usinga live CD and I get the same error while reading the hard disk
<leo_rockw> Roy_M: not there on my comp
<Roy_M> leo_rockw, sure. Thanks, one more thing can you do a ls /etc/hotplug
<leo_rockw> Roy_M: usb
<kgoetz> apparle: i'm serious about taking it out and puting it somewhere cool, btw
<Roy_M> leo_rockw, yeah same. Cheers
<mkquist> apparle: well there are some things, like kgoetz mentioned, to help recover the info.  One is, and not joking is to put the drive in a bag and put in it in the freezer, try recovering like in a coupla hours or tomorrow.  But if it works, be quick, cause it probably is failing...
<leo_rockw> apparle: try it on another comp or try another hard drive on your comp
<mkquist> apparle: i agree, if you can try it on another computer first tho
<leo_rockw> Roy_M: np
<mkquist> apparle: like others have said, it could be a drive controller on your board too
<mkquist> apparle: best to take it one logical step at a time
<mkquist> apparle: if you can get a hold of a pci controller (if you dont have access to another comp), you could try that too
<apparle> But I getting the errors on only one partition. I can read others
<mkquist> apparle: is it the windows part?
<apparle> no. a simple FAT which I use on both linux and windows
<mkquist> apparle: you could try booting a windows cd and try using the recovery console to run chkdsk...
<mkquist> doesnt sound like hardware failure then
<apparle> mkquist: Why is it that you say it is not hardware failure
<mkquist> apparle: because the rest of the disk works fine, so it seems unlikely
<mkquist> apparle: sounds like a corrupted partition
<fisik> hello
<mkquist> apparle: i guess its still possible but if it were me, it go the corrupted route first
<mkquist> apparle: have you tried running chkdsk on it yet?
<mkquist> fis
<mkquist> oops
<apparle> mkquist: It does not show the partition as mounted (I don't get the drive leter)
<mkquist> apparle: have you tried booting to recovery console w/windows cd?
<mkquist> apparle:
<mkquist> apparle: that seems like a good next step to me
<apparle> ya  I did that , It does not show the partition as mounted (I don't get the drive leter)
<mkquist> apparle: and linux doesnt see it either?
<apparle> in linux I get te above error in system log while mounting the partition
<apparle> obviously on live CD
<Roy_M> Hi, I have been trying to install the intel wireless drivers of my intel 3945 ABG on my gutsy machine for a couple of hours but it looks as if (going by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel) that it shoudl work out of the box. Does this wireless card really work out of the box?
<f00f> Roy_M: what model is your laptop?
<Roy_M> a IBM lenovo Z61t
<mkquist> apparle: can you boot to windows and if so what version?
<Roy_M> f00f, an lspci reveals "03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)"
<f00f> maybe it's having trouble with the (rev 2) part
<apparle> People here may get angry when we talk of windws. Can I talk to you > private msgs
<f00f> sometimes different revisions of chipsets have different drivers.
<Roy_M> oh, thats bad, I know its a mini-pcie wireless card instead of the normal mini pci
<f00f> is the driver completely missing the detection of your wifi card? or do you have just limited/no connection but a wireless interface.
<Roy_M> when I do a "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" I get "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<f00f> Roy_M: try ndiswrapper and the native windows drivers
<Roy_M> will they utilise wireless-tools?
<f00f> Roy_M: yes.. you just need to get the native windows driver on there and direct ndiswrapper to the inf file.
<Roy_M> ok sure, thanks for your help f00f
<f00f> once you do that ndiswrapper will install the driver, then you just need to add ndiswrapper to your /etc/modules...
<Roy_M> ok great, I'm sure I can find a guide for that.
<bob__> !beryl
<ubotwo> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<bob__> !compiz
<ubotwo> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<apparle> !lirc
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<maduser> !ndiswrapper
<ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linux689438> anyone know how to add cdrom to apt's sources.list in gusty without using X?
<linux689438> i am trying to install kubuntu-desktop from cdrom, and not download 300 MB+ of apt-get files from internet
<linux689438> is anyone in here that can help me?
<linux689438> :(```, if anyone can help, please message
<kgoetz> linux689438: be patient
<kgoetz> we dont spend our whole lives waiting for your question
<linux689438> ok, its been 10 min in #ubuntu without a response
<kgoetz> linux689438: does 'apt-cd' or 'apt-add' exist on your system?
<linux689438> so i am glad that at least one of the rooms is active
<linux689438> let me check the /usr/bin
<kgoetz> probably because they think its offtopic
<maduser> use use ubuntu right?
<linux689438> i installed ubuntu with the mini.iso
<kgoetz> maduser: ?
<linux689438> and have the kubuntu cd i want to take kubuntu-desktop from
<maduser> I don't thnik thats psoosible
<maduser> you could extract the kde
<linux689438> i can't use it like a repository?
<kgoetz> linux689438: is it an 'alternate' cd or a 'desktop' cd?
<maduser> no
<linux689438> its the desktop
<kgoetz> you cant use it then
<maduser> wait!
<maduser> you can
<kgoetz> it has no debs
<maduser> add it to your sources list
<kgoetz> unless your goign to dpkg-repack everything
<linux689438> what is the string to type in sources.list?
<maduser> then obtain them through adept
<leo_rockw> hey, is there a channel for kubuntu hardy?
<linux689438> couldn't find it anywhere on internet
<leo_rockw> !hardy
<ubotwo> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<maduser> no clule
<leo_rockw> is there a channel for K(DE)Ubuntu hardy?
<linux689438> neither apt-cd or apt-add are on the system
<kgoetz> leo_rockw: here or #ubuntu+1
<kgoetz> not a special one only for k though
<leo_rockw> ok, thanks kgoetz
<leo_rockw> i just wanted to know how usable it is at this state, i was considering updating (i'm in a test environment so i wouldn't mind if everything breaks, but i was just looking for an opinion by someone who's already using it)
<linux689438> so i have to download 300+ MB from repositories online then? no alt?
<maduser> or just get kubuntu
<linux689438> i tried, none of the cdburners i have work right
<linux689438> so the mini worked after about 2x (its only 10 mb)
<maduser> get them shipped to you for free
<linux689438> but the mini wouldn't let me get the kubuntu-desktop package for some reason
<linux689438> maybe, that would be a long term solution
<linux689438> im here because the forums didn't answer my question
<linux689438> when i usually put in a kubuntu cd in X, it allows me to add it to the repository
<linux689438> there is no way to do that without X, or if so, what is the exact string to input into sources.list?
<maduser> no clue
<linux689438> lol, thats what the forums said
<linux689438> shoot, and its 400 mb i would have to download if i can't use the cd
<linux689438> guess i might as well start downloading
<maduser> do you have slow boradband?
<linux689438> yeah
<linux689438> charter = slow
<kgoetz> slow meaning...?
<linux689438> 182 kb/s max
<kgoetz> oh noes, teh slow...
<linux689438> i'll be downloading for an hour
<leo_rockw> i download at 64 kb/s ¬¬
<linux689438> that doesn't bother you?
<kgoetz> leo_rockw: Kb/s or kb/s?
<linux689438> kb/s
<kgoetz> dialup?
<leo_rockw> real kb (i always forget the nomenclature...)
<linux689438> oh no, cable
<maduser> gots me 20mbps
<leo_rockw> it is 512kbps
<linux689438> wow
<leo_rockw> but, yeah... slow
<linux689438> hey, the grub installer failed and lilo only lets me boot linux?
<linux689438> when i get X running, is it easy to remove lilo and install grub?
<kgoetz> your obsesive about having x running
<linux689438> terminal is fast for some things
<linux689438> but not multitasking
<linux689438> even with several screens
<leo_rockw> just imagine X as a huge frontend for CLI
<linux689438> CLI?
<leo_rockw> command line interface
<linux689438> i do, thats how i debug all those KDE programs that are unstable
<linux689438> :)
<linux689438> example: kvpnc
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<leo_rockw> yeah, you run the program and read what it spits out on konsole (or in my case, yakuake)
<leo_rockw> hey ForgeAus
<linux689438> hey, how do you copy and paste in konsole
<linux689438> its differnet than gnome's terminal, much harder it seems
<leo_rockw> you paste with shit insert
<leo_rockw> you copy with rmb>copy
<jussi01> !ohmy
<ubotwo> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linux689438> rbm?
<leo_rockw> right mouse button
<jussi01> heh... didnt read that correctly...
<linux689438> lol
<ForgeAus> whats this error? QInputContext: no input method context available
<linux689438> is lilo easy to replace with grub using apt-get?
<leo_rockw> ForgeAus: google is your friend
<linux689438> unless you don't have X
<ForgeAus> ok thanx leo
<ForgeAus> hmmm Xless :)
<linux689438> yes i am right now
<linux689438> and its very limiting
<leo_rockw> what does X have to do with google?
<ForgeAus> lilo replaces grub?
<leo_rockw> !lynx
<ubotwo> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<linux689438> i need to do that yeah
<linux689438> lynx just puts colors in it
<linux689438> same with links2
<leo_rockw> colors in what?
<linux689438> the website, like irssi does with irc
<leo_rockw> so?
<linux689438> its hard to use google without X
<linux689438> any text browser really doesn't help
<leo_rockw> i disagree
<linux689438> it should be simple to tab between back and forward and home, like a firefox but text based
<ForgeAus> I like lynx, it makes me all nostalgic
<nesy> hi
<leo_rockw> the Linux philosophy is 'laugh in the face of danger'. Oops. Wrong one. 'Do it yourself'. That's it.
<linux689438> any of them support gopher?
<ForgeAus> hehe gopher is a diff protocol
<ForgeAus> I don't think even current firefox supports it
<leo_rockw> so if you want a browser with tabs and stuff in CLI, start learning ncurses
<linux689438> yeah, it does
<linux689438> and the 3.0b2 does too
<ForgeAus> but I think IE6 did and I know firefox used to... wow kewl still
<ForgeAus> I still think theres alotta good in gopher, I wish it hadn't have all but disappeared
<ForgeAus> I think theres stil a few servers that run
<linux689438> its a safe place for a warez ftp
<linux689438> yeah, pygopherd
<ForgeAus> hehe lol linux I never thought of that
<linux689438> no one ever checks the gopher port 70
<linux689438> 20 more min of downloading kubuntu-desktop
<ForgeAus> at least until it becomes popular again
<linux689438> lol, its a propeitary protocol isn't it?
<ForgeAus> ouch linux dude.. thats one big d/l depending on what you didn't have to begin with
<linux689438> doesn't a univ have the copyright on it?
<ForgeAus> really? I didn't know that
<linux689438> like the univ of minn or something
<ForgeAus> is http proprietary too then?
<linux689438> i think they had it and gave it up maybe, but it was too late
<leo_rockw> yup, university of minnesota
<leo_rockw> they licensed it for commercial use
<linux689438> no, i think thats what made it popular (http)
<leo_rockw> not for independent
<leo_rockw> now it is gnu gpl
<ForgeAus> gopher was nice... I still think its useful even in todays world of http
<linux689438> kind of like ibm's nfs
<linux689438> i tried gopher programming
<ForgeAus> a good supplement
<linux689438> different than html, a little odd to get used to
<ForgeAus> um do you mean writing a gopher file? or using C to do mess with gopher stuff?
<linux689438> writing a gopher file
<ForgeAus> ahh ok well sorry but I don't consider that programming...
<linux689438> lol
<linux689438> resume builder :)
<ForgeAus> lol
<livingdaylight> Ave
<leo_rockw> Ave livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> leo_rockw, :)
<ForgeAus> using an ide to automate HTML is getting close to programming, when theres sourcecode that isn't just <tags> it becomes programming.... the lines are kinda transparent in some IDE's
<livingdaylight> i just installed the kde4-core from kubuntu
<livingdaylight> NICE!
<linux689438> is konqueror fixed?
<ForgeAus> hehe ld :)
<ForgeAus> konqeuror was broken?
<linux689438> very much so
<ForgeAus> how so?
<linux689438> very unstable program
<livingdaylight> in what way is konqueror broken?
<ForgeAus> dolphin is the default :( I'd prefer konqi or krusader
<linux689438> if you try to check run all protocols through http proxy
<livingdaylight> seeems to be working sofar
<linux689438> it doesn't allow fish
<Yuji> goodness i love konqueror. I love the access keys
<leo_rockw> konqueror uses d3lphin to shows forlders now
<leo_rockw> to show*
 * ForgeAus casts a line to linux :)
<livingdaylight> ForgeAus, you can change it to your preference ;)
<Yuji> do many other browsers use that?
<leo_rockw> konqueror is SO good
<linux689438> konqueror is the only one that does scp
<ForgeAus> yah apt: kioslave rox :)
<linux689438> through its fish protocol
<livingdaylight> how do i get flash to work in konqueror though>?
<linux689438> there is a new opensource flash now
<livingdaylight> i have flash installed on my Ubuntu
<linux689438> you don't have to get the standard adobe flash anymore
<livingdaylight> works in my firefox
<linux689438> does KDE work on ARM?
<leo_rockw> !klash
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<leo_rockw> !gnash
<ubotwo> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<linux689438> thats it, gnash
<leo_rockw> hey, why is gnash there and not klash?
<ForgeAus> I take it that fish is different from friendly interactive shell fish
<leo_rockw> klash is the kde version
<livingdaylight> how do i add flash to konqueror??
<linux689438> correct, fish is a scp for konqueror
<leo_rockw> there's also smb, man, help, system...
<linux689438> darn, i can't eject my cd
<linux689438> sudo eject /dev/cdrom fails to work
<ForgeAus> back, I must have got dissed
<linux689438> how do i force umount to /dev/cdrom?
<ForgeAus> as I was saying...
<ForgeAus> * ForgeAus casts a line to linux :)
<ForgeAus> <ForgeAus> yah apt: kioslave rox :)
<ForgeAus> <ForgeAus> I take it that fish is different from friendly interactive shell fish
<eddieftw> sudo umont....
<linux689438> i thought that was a joke
<linux689438> i don't know what friendly interactive shell fish is?
<eddieftw> fish is a different shell...
<leo_rockw> ForgeAus: imagine browsing another comp like it was your comp, using invisible ssh
<ForgeAus> um acccording to a quick googlesearch it lets you drag and drop files to/from? remote locations...
<eddieftw> like bash is a shell for example. bourne shell. etc.
<ForgeAus> basically like FTP?
<linux689438> returns: device is busy (its really not though)
<alucardromero> yes.
<eddieftw> no SCP is NOT like FTP
<eddieftw> no no no
<linux689438> thought they were the same, one with encryption through ssh
<linux689438> the other raw
<eddieftw> scp is secure. FTP is NOT secure. scp = secure copy. sftp = secure ftp
<kgoetz> scp is *nothing* like ftp
<alucardromero> Ditto
<kgoetz> actually, they both use tcp/ip, so i was wrong. their *almost* nothing alike
<eddieftw> if you want your passwords read across the internet because of a tcpdump, then yea, by all means, don't use encryption. or better yet, do it with ssh1
<alucardromero> You can browse files in the same fashion though.
<leo_rockw> scp and ftp are different. for starters the acronym is different :-P
<linux689438> anyone know how i can eject my cdrom?
<alucardromero> Secure CoPy Vs File Transfer Protocol
<linux689438> sudo umount /dev/cdrom fails b/c its busy
<linux689438> its really not though
<kgoetz> linux689438: stop using it
<linux689438> i have
<linux689438> its not making noise
<alucardromero> sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<linux689438> tried that too
<linux689438> same error
<linux689438> button fails to open it either
<alucardromero> Have you restarted the computer?
<linux689438> can't, apt-geting now
<kgoetz> linux689438: you probably hae a shell open
<alucardromero> You're not running a LiveCD are you?
<eddieftw> linux689438: how about pastebining the error out?
<eddieftw> so we know what's wrong
<linux689438> no, but getting 400 mb of apt-get kubuntu-desktop stuff
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me :  i've changed my desktop   background and all i get now is a white screen?
<linux689438> image format incompatibility?
<livingdaylight> linux689438, huh? i can't even revert back to default background
<alucardromero> linux689438: Have you restarted X?
<linux689438> alt+ctrl+backspace to restart X
<alucardromero> Usually that'll kill anything you have running, including whatever process is using the CD-ROM.
<jussi01> linux689438: kde3 or 4?
<jussi01> gah livingdaylight
<alucardromero> Yes, that'll restart X
<linux689438> i don't have X
<livingdaylight> jussi01, hi :)
<jussi01> hi
<linux689438> trying to get it now through apt-get
<alucardromero> ...?  Oh.
<linux689438> 5 more min or so
<livingdaylight> jussi01, tried changing background and all i have now is a white screen. Cant revert back to default either... on kde4 here
<eddieftw> i guaranatee you that you have X installed
<eddieftw> if you have ubuntu installed, you have X
<linux689438> no, startx or initd failed
<jussi01> livingdaylight: kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<linux689438> no, i have no desktop installed
<livingdaylight> ok :D
<jussi01> eddieftw: not so.
<linux689438> i didn't even have initd
<linux689438> or the X equiv
<linux689438> xterm u mean?
<eddieftw> linux689438: you have KDE?
<livingdaylight> didn't know there was a kubuntu-kde4 lol
<linux689438> downloading kubuntu-desktop
<linux689438> that includes kde4?
<jussi01> no
<linux689438> or is that another 200 mb? lol
<leo_rockw> linux689438: nope, 3.5.8
<linux689438> darn
<linux689438> another 200 mb
<linux689438> darn
<leo_rockw> linux689438: not really... you already have X and QT
<leo_rockw> linux689438: it shouldn't be that much... just some apps and an upgrade to qt4
<alucardromero> That's what I was gonna say... you should already have X if you see something on your screen. :P
<linux689438> how do i start it if startx doesn't pull?
<linux689438> oh, i have tty1-7
<leo_rockw> linux689438: xinit
<linux689438> that failed too
<jussi01> !start x
<linux689438> is xinit = initx?
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<jussi01> hrmm
<linux689438> xinit gives server error and fails
<linux689438> and lilo doesn't let me book my first partition
<jussi01> linux689438: which gfx card?
<linux689438> guessing an intel (laptop)
<linux689438> wait
<linux689438> its a radeon i think
<linux689438> darn, no sticker on it
<jussi01> linux689438: ahhh..
<jussi01> linux689438: lspci
<linux689438> maybe or agp?
<jussi01> no, use that command
<linux689438> oh, ok
<jussi01> :)
<linux689438> i don't see it anywhere
<linux689438> i can't scroll up
<linux689438> or don't know how
<leo_rockw> linux689438: what error do you get when you startx?
<alucardromero> Pg Up
<jussi01> try shift pgup
<linux689438> same error, server error
<linux689438> nope
<jussi01> linux689438: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linux689438> almost done with kubuntu-desktop
<linux689438> that had xserver-org in the list of deps
<linux689438> (didn't have installed i guess)
<alucardromero> If you're running Kubuntu, you should have X somewhere on that ox.
<alucardromero> box*
<leo_rockw> jussi01: didn't know about shift + pgup, thanks!
<linux689438> i think i just downloaded all 400 mb of kubuntu-desktop and its deps
<manchicken> How did you install where you didn't have xserver-xorg and kubuntu-desktop?
<jussi01> alucardromero: he doesnt he is installang as we speak
<linux689438> they're installing now
<alucardromero> Oh, network install?
<linux689438> used mini.iso
<linux689438> yeah
<manchicken> Why?
<alucardromero> Awesome.
<linux689438> cd drive doesn't read large cds
<manchicken> heh
<alucardromero> Hey, I should do that with this shitty computer I have lying around.
<linux689438> and it took three burns to get 10 mb on one
<alucardromero> Lol
<manchicken> Ah.  Interesting limitation.  I thought the network install installed all of that for you without the need for manual babysitting.
<linux689438> it won't freeze during kubuntu-desktop
 * alucardromero believes he will revive a shitty computer through the use of mini.iso
<linux689438> so i just had to uncheck all then go to ubuntu without X (ubuntu-server i guess) without the cool server tools
<linux689438> lol, trying
<linux689438> and grub installation failed
<linux689438> so i had to use lilo
<linux689438> and now it doesn't detect the first partition with a win on it
<linux689438> hoping removing lilo and installing grub again will fix that problem?
 * leo_rockw hasn't used lilo in ages
<jussi01> !ohmy | alucardromero
<ubotwo> alucardromero: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linux689438> hate it, but it allowed me to boot here
<linux689438> rather than grub which didn't allow me to boot anywhere
<alucardromero> Oy, sorry.
<linux689438> why don't they allow installing iso to hd and installing from there
<linux689438> that would be so much easier on everyone?
<jussi01> linux689438: I beleive you can do that
<leo_rockw> i have a pentium 233mhz, 64mb ram, 4mb video laying around i might revive
<alucardromero> I suppose if you copied the files to that hard drive, you could boot from it.
<linux689438> no easy way to do it for users
<alucardromero> Not the iso, but the contents of it.
<linux689438> then u need to flag the partition boot?
<alucardromero> yeah.
<jussi01> !install
<ubotwo> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<alucardromero> Or just set your BIOS to boot from that HD.
<linux689438> (its a laptop)
<livingdaylight> i don't know if this is a kde4 question or kubuntu in general -  i don't have flash working in konqueror although i have flash installed inmy Ubuntu install in general. Can someone advise?
<leo_rockw> alucardromero: if the HD has more than one bootable partition that won't work
<leo_rockw> livingdaylight: i believe the latest flash doesn't work on konqueror
<linux689438> can it boot from a non-NTFS/FAT?
<alucardromero> That's true.
<livingdaylight> leo_rockw, ahhh
<leo_rockw> linux689438: i don't see why not
<alucardromero> What file system does it use?
<leo_rockw> livingdaylight: when i installed the latest one it broke, so i got me the previous version
<leo_rockw> livingdaylight: like, the latest is 9.x and i got me 9.x-1
<linux689438> leo_rockw: ntfs win and ext3 linux
<linux689438> screen flashed, guess its installing xorg :)
<linux689438> restarting, thanks for yalls help
<linux689438> might be back in if run into troubles
<mohamed_> anyone installed ATI drivers ?
<jussi01> !ati
<ubotwo> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bobleny> Hey, does anyone happen to know the command used to view the hardware on your computer?
<Tm_T> bobleny: lshw
<leo_rockw> bobleny: lspci is one
<kgoetz> dmidecode
<bobleny> Thank you, lshw is exatclly what I was looking for.
<bernhard_> Need some help from a guru
 * leo_rockw whistles low...
<leo_rockw> tell us how we can help you bernhard_
<leo_rockw> i don't consider myself a guru, but i might have your answer :-P
<bernhard_> thanks for reply
<bernhard_> I'm new with kubuntu
<bernhard_> But I could create a working system (notebook) with wlan
<bernhard_> After updating, the system hangs while booting
<bernhard_> When removing the wlan card, the system booted
<leo_rockw> what's the last thing loading when it freezes?
<bernhard_> Difficult for me to answer. Latest kernel was 2.6.15-29 updated to 2.6.15.51
<leo_rockw> bernhard_: when it's booting press ctrl+alt+f1
<leo_rockw> bernhard_: and you will see all the things loading at boot time
<bernhard_> I found that /lib/modules/2.6.15-386/build is missing. So I cannot reinstall wlan support
<bernhard_> ctrl+alt+f1 thanks
<ere4si> looks like the os is dapper
<bernhard_> yes
<leo_rockw> is dapper the lts?
<bernhard_> 6.06 lts
<bernhard_> lts yes
<bernhard_> How can I create /lib/modules/2.6.15-386/build directory
<ere4si> bernhard_, are the linux headers and source installed?
<ere4si> for that kernel?
<bernhard_> How can I check this?
<ere4si> bernhard_, open adept and do a search
<bernhard_> ok I try
<leo_rockw> gnite everyone
<bernhard_> okay, I managed it. Headers are not installed for my kernel. I guess I have to install it.
<ere4si> bernhard_, that will give you most things "build"
<bernhard_> I understand and try to install
<ere4si> bernhard_, good luck :)
<ere4si> bye
<bernhard_> bye. Many thangs. Greetings from Germany
<linuxmce> Anyone have experience configuring Windows MCE remote on 0704 release?
<linuxmce> Anyone have experience configuring Windows MCE remote on 0704 release?
<kiefer> No one did the first time
<kiefer> what makes you think anything has changed?
<ol_dude67> you scared him..lol.
<kiefer> Lmao I didnt mean to sound rude
<ol_dude67> hey i just thought you was being honest if any one would of known i think someone would of said something.
<kiefer> Haha exactly, I probably should have pointed him towards a website :\
<ol_dude67> ya probably...will be called bad names now.
<kiefer> Loll
<ol_dude67> oh well not the first time...:D
<kiefer> Haha true
<ol_dude67> besides i think google would of found him alot of answers anyways....
<kiefer> True, Googles always my first choice
<kiefer> I figure why bother people with my problems if i can solve them my self
<ol_dude67> it does and a ton of them
<MilitantPotato> When trying to mount from Konq, I get a 'Feature only available with HAL' error.  This happened after upgrading KDE
<ol_dude67> google is my hero...:D
<ol_dude67> MilitantPotato, not to you sorry.
<MilitantPotato> I'm lost
<ol_dude67> MilitantPotato,  was talking to kiefer
<kiefer> Lmao
<kiefer> Brb, Need food ^_^
<ol_dude67> MilitantPotato,what version of kde are you talking about?
<MilitantPotato> Ah, yea figured ya weren't talking to me
<MilitantPotato> 3.5.9
<ol_dude67> MilitantPotato, do you have hal installed?
<MilitantPotato> yep
<MilitantPotato>  * Restarting Hardware abstraction layer hald                            [ OK ]
<ol_dude67> MilitantPotato, i coming from slack to kubuntu, but i think you need a total reboot for hal...but ask someone else first.
<MilitantPotato> Mm odd
<MilitantPotato> I'll give a reboot a try
<MilitantPotato> no luck
<MilitantPotato> I can mount from the CLI, but that's a hassle
<MilitantPotato> and my wife has no idea how to use it
<MilitantPotato> mm
<kiefer> mm
<zacs> what is this?
<kiefer> a potato?
<zacs> no...i have no idea wtf this is
<kiefer> Yeah, its a potato
<zacs> liar
<kiefer> nope
<kiefer> im the honest potato gardian
<kiefer> No, tbh this is an IRC chatroom for advice and help on Kubuntu topics
<MilitantPotato> Bah, been discovered, piss poor job there kiefer
<kiefer> Lmfao
<kiefer> Im sorry, I really shouldnt have been appointed the honest potato gardian job placement
<kiefer> I was happy at poor potato begger I tell ya!
<nanothief> what package needs to be downloaded to get X includes? I'm trying to compile something, and I get the error checking for X... configure error: Can't find X includes.
<nanothief> I thought it was x11proto-core-dev, but installing that didn't fix the problem
<nanothief> actually, nevermind, I think it was because I didn't have qt4 headers...
<kiefer> :p
<nanothief> has anyone else tried the default build of umbrello? Mine crashes all the time (which is why I'm building from source)
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu 8.04 alpha users: choose "Position: Scale & Crop" for your default wallpaper to get its aspect ratio right
<MilitantPotato> is the user haldaemon supposed to be locked?
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> can someone confirm he can use network-manager 0.6.6 with knetworkmanager  on hardy ?
<Tonio_> the application globally works except fails when connecting to a wireless network
<insmod> <Tonio_>works for me only when the key is in interfaces
<MilitantPotato> What's this mean? <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks.
<MilitantPotato> argh
<MilitantPotato> way to long, sorry
<MilitantPotato> I'm lost.
<prince_jammys> !find MilitantPotato
<ubotwo> File militantpotato found in sh:, apt-file:, command, not, found
<MilitantPotato> Anyone know why Konq seems to think HAL isn't running? It won't automount drives, and it's not detecting the drive names either
<MilitantPotato> That'd be the day.
<MilitantPotato> It's calling all the drives Hard Disk now
<kiefer> rofl
<onnorokom> hello
<onnorokom> someone plz help me
<MilitantPotato> What's up?
<onnorokom> MilitantPotato plz give me a site name where i can found ubuntu's software
<onnorokom> i can't listen any song after install ubuntu
<jussi01> !mp3 | onnorokom
<MilitantPotato> you mean an MP3 player?
<ubotwo> onnorokom: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MilitantPotato> If you're using KDE, try Amarok, if you're on the regular Ubuntu, try Totem
<onnorokom> can i download this software
<onnorokom> can i download this software?
<MilitantPotato> onnorokom: 98% of the software can be downloaded via Add/Remove in Ubuntu, and Adept in Kubuntu
<MilitantPotato> 98% of the popular software*
<onnorokom> hm
<MilitantPotato> onnorokom: Are you using Kubuntu?
<insmod> <onnorokom>just install the files for mp3
<onnorokom> www.vorbis.com?
<MilitantPotato> insmod: He's no idea what a repository is I'm guessing
<insmod> lol
<onnorokom> plz help me
<MilitantPotato> onnorokom: answer my question :)
<MilitantPotato> Ubuntu, or Kubuntu?
<onnorokom> ubuntu
<MilitantPotato> Top left, go to applications, then add remove
<MilitantPotato> type in Amarok
<MilitantPotato> install that :)
<onnorokom> now i m in cyber cafe
<onnorokom> here windows xp
<onnorokom> so
<MilitantPotato> Oh.
<MilitantPotato> You want to download software and take it home?
<onnorokom> i m here for download this software
<onnorokom> yah
<MilitantPotato> Hmm.
<jussi01> ouch
<onnorokom> exactly
<onnorokom> now give me the instruction
<jussi01> onnorokom: you dont have internet at home at all?
<onnorokom> i opened that site
<onnorokom> which u given
<onnorokom> no brother
<onnorokom> Library	Stable Version	Download Link	Size	md5
<onnorokom> is this software?
<jussi01> !paste | onnorokom
<ubotwo> onnorokom: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<onnorokom> ok
<onnorokom> bro where r u live in?
<MilitantPotato> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/n/non-free-codecs/
<MilitantPotato> jussi01: would downloading non-free-codecs_1.1_i386.deb give him all the codecs he needs?
<jussi01> MilitantPotato: without knowing that package well, im not sure.
<insmod> for mp3 ya
<onnorokom> thnx
<insmod> not win32 or ttf etc
<insmod> well i maybe ttf
<onnorokom> how can i watch video song?
<insmod> not flacc etc
<onnorokom> mp3?
<MilitantPotato> onnorokom: AMD64 or i386 install?
<insmod> <onnorokom>i like xxms
<onnorokom> then?
<MilitantPotato> insmod: may as well give him the ability to play dvds and stuff...?
<MilitantPotato> onnorokom: did you install the 32 or 64 bit?
<onnorokom> 64
<MilitantPotato> you sure?
<onnorokom> yah
<MilitantPotato> ok
<MilitantPotato> I'll start sending links.
<insmod> are you on 64 bit?
<MilitantPotato> I'm not 100% sure this will work, worth a shot.
<onnorokom> ok
<MilitantPotato> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w64codecs/w64codecs_20061203-0medibuntu2_amd64.deb
<insmod> flash on 64 is a b**** but once installed runs better then on 32
<onnorokom> ok
<MilitantPotato> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/n/non-free-codecs/non-free-codecs_1.1_amd64.deb
<MilitantPotato> onnorokom: install that first, that SHOULD work.
<onnorokom> this is for multimedia?
<MilitantPotato> onnorokom: yes.
<MilitantPotato> onnorokom: nevermind, that's a meta package :(
<onnorokom> ok
<insmod> <MilitantPotato>sad pat is some apps still look for win32 not win 64 so you have to symlink it
<onnorokom> can i play windows games in ubuntu?
<zzillezz> amarok asks me to install mp3 codecs every single time ...
<insmod> part
<zzillezz> but i can never play any mp3 files ...
<MilitantPotato> onnorokom: with Wine, some.
<onnorokom> lol
<insmod> <onnorokom>shure hit the screen and yell CRASH!!!!!
<MilitantPotato> !mp3
<ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<onnorokom> !video
<ubotwo> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<onnorokom> !games
<ubotwo> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<insmod> <onnorokom>cedega -- i think thats it claims any gaim will work -- based on wine for games also look at cxoffice
<MilitantPotato> onnorokom: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2-dev_1.2.9-2medibuntu2%2bb1_amd64.deb
<MilitantPotato> that's for DVDs
<insmod> any game that is
<MilitantPotato> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/b/bmp-wma/bmp-wma_1.0.5-1medibuntu3_all.deb
<MilitantPotato> wma
<Erzgalo> !filerecovery
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<MilitantPotato> onnorokom: get all the amd64.deb from here http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/f/ffmpeg/
<onnorokom>  http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/f/ffmpeg/ [this for wht kind of application?
<onnorokom> for video?
<onnorokom> for multimedia?
<onnorokom>  http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/f/ffmpeg/
<MilitantPotato> video
<onnorokom> mm
<onnorokom> all download?
<arussel> how can I bind "Run Command" to a key (F1). I can't see it in the keybiding section of keyboard shortcut.
<onnorokom> bye all
<MilitantPotato> onnorokom: I've no idea really
<MilitantPotato> onnorokom: try #medibuntu
<onnorokom> see u again
<onnorokom> take care
<onnorokom> what is medibuntu?
<Jucato> !medibuntu | onnorokom
<ubotwo> onnorokom: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jucato> arussel: System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts. Run Command (Alt+F2) is in the Shortcut Schemes -> Global Shortcuts tab and Help (F1) is in the Shortcut Schemes -> Application Shortcuts tab
<raymears> hi, everyone. i have a small problem: i want to uninstall compiz. i removed all compiz related packages from adept. kwin has taken over as window manager, but the whole desktop seems less responsive than before.
<raymears> i think that kde still tries to start in 3d mode
<arussel> Jucato: thanks a lot, I was looking in "Command shortcut".
<raymears> anyone have o solution for my problem?
<MilitantPotato> tried kwin --replace
<MilitantPotato> ?
<raymears> oh rebootet quite often.. since yesterday evening...
<raymears> but i'll give it a shot
<MilitantPotato> ah nvm then
<MilitantPotato> :)
<raymears> nope. same shtick
<raymears> the problem is i struggled about 3 days with the installation of compiz, about 5 months ago and i don't remember anything i've done
<MilitantPotato> What video card?
<raymears> i can't even find the tutorial i used back then
<raymears> intel 965
<jussi01> raymears: you may get a better idea by asking in #compiz-fusion
<raymears> oh. thanks. i'll do that
<MilitantPotat1> raymears: is Window translucency on?
<raymears> no.
<raymears> everything compiz-related is gone
<MilitantPotat1> I ment for Kwin
<raymears> oh. lemme see
<MilitantPotat1> it's in System Settings>Window Behavior IIRC
<raymears> nope, it's off
<raymears> so that's not an issue
<MilitantPotat1> Emerald isn't installed by chance is it?
<raymears> the thing is, when kde starts up... i get a funny zig-zag-shaped flimmer
<MilitantPotat1> or XGL
<raymears> oh. xgl might be it
<raymears> i removed emerald...
<raymears> i didn't do nothing about xgl
<MilitantPotat1> yea XGL maked that checkerboard mess for me
<raymears> ok. i'll uninstall it...
<raymears> ok, i hope it works. i'll do a restart of x
<raymears> hey! it worked! thanks a million!
<vikku> how can i browse content of of a cd
<MilitantPotat1> Open Konq, go to system
<MilitantPotat1> hmm
<MilitantPotat1> if I sudo rm -r / and copy an old backup to the root drive, will linux load?
<MilitantPotat1> bah worth a shot
<arussel> I want to bind F2 to Konqueror, but if konqueror is already started, I want the focus on the current instance, not a new one. Is there a way ?
<MilitantPotat1>  --silent
<arussel> I had a look at dcop, but couldn't find a way to focus on an application
<MilitantPotat1> did you try the --silent modifyer?
<arussel> MilitantPotat1: sorry, I didn't know you were talking to me. I'll have a look.
<MilitantPotat1> konqueror --silent as your F2 command
<MilitantPotat1> huh, my screen saver just kicked in
<MilitantPotat1> won't go away :D
<MilitantPotat1> that was od
<arussel> MilitantPotat1: no, silent doesn't do it.
<baccie> ciao
<Tm_T> baccie: moi
<MilitantPotat1> arussel: that's all I had, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> sup all :D
<MilitantPotat1> how can I delete my install, but not have it crap out while I restore a backup?
<MilitantPotat1> or do I need to get on a live CD?
<ActionParsnip> MilitantPotat1, how do you mean?
<MilitantPotat1> I'm using flyback, I want to delete this whole install (major HAL issues) and restore a backup
<ActionParsnip> MilitantPotat1, you could wipe the partition easily enough under the live cd environment
<MilitantPotat1> ok, I'll go that route, guess I can't be lazy :)
<holo> howto startx automatically without logging manually? I tried su -c startx user but I get connection refused. i have put this code in /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> holo, you should be able to startx as regular user. running the x server as root isnot advised
<holo> ActionParsnip: i won't run as root, I will su into a user as you can see from my code
<ActionParsnip> holo, have you recently modified xorg.conf?
<holo> Of course, my code is not working or i wouldn't be making the question
<holo> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> holo, what did you do before you started experiencing this issue?
<holo> ActionParsnip: removed xdm :o)
<ActionParsnip> holo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XDM
<ActionParsnip> holo, you might wanna reinstall that :D
<ActionParsnip> holo, then troubleshoot from there
<holo> why should I install xdm or any session manager?
<holo> i can login X
<holo> i don't need that crap
<ActionParsnip> holo, ok cool
<holo> you didn't understand
<holo> i can't go to a X sesion on boot
<holo> on boot means 0 typing
<vistakiller> hi
<holo> hi vistakiller
<vistakiller> i have just upgrade to kubuntu hardy heron
<vistakiller> i have a strange problem with some gtk programmes
<Wolfspfote> hiho
<Wolfspfote> I have a problem with my xorg.conf
<vistakiller> http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firestartercq8.png
<Wolfspfote> I attached a second TFT to my computer and tried to set everything up with nvidia-settings
<vistakiller> why some programmes in hardy looks so ugly?
<ActionParsnip> holo, try section 3.6 here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml
<Wolfspfote> now x wont start anymore
<Wolfspfote> failed to initialize NVIDIA Device
<Wolfspfote>  Screens Found, but no one with working settings
<holo> checking
<vistakiller> Wolfspore reconfigure your xserver and install again the driver
<Wolfspfote> how do I reconfigure?
<holo> ActionParsnip: should I search for a particular string?
<vistakiller> then run nvidia-setting with root permission
<vistakiller> go to recovery mode option in grub
<ActionParsnip> holo, just scroll down to section 3.5
<Wolfspfote> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wont work
<vistakiller> and type
<ActionParsnip> Wolfspfote, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<vistakiller> sudo
<vistakiller> with sudo in recovery
<Wolfspfote> not really, it says I dont have the package xserver-xorg installed
<holo> ActionParsnip: before going there I think I may know what happened.. because on boot root is the user, and i forgot to set .xinitrc for him, this may be the problem
<Wolfspfote> ActionParsnip, thanks for the link =)
<Creationist> Is it possible to install KDE 4.1 through apt?
<ActionParsnip> Wolfspfote, np dude
<ActionParsnip> Creationist, absolutely
<Wolfspfote> vistakiller, I tried some howtos and solutions found on the net....even to start within recovery mode....nothing worked....it doesnt even work when I use the backupped xorg.conf
<Creationist> ActionParsnip: Just installing kde4-base wouldn't do it, though, would it?
<ActionParsnip> Creationist, http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php
<jussi01> !kde4
<ubotwo> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<vistakiller> maybe you have unistall a package
<ActionParsnip> Creationist, you'll have kde4 libs as well as kde3 though
<Wolfspfote> maybe there could be a conflict? SOmeone else told me to install the drivers from the nvidia homepage....
<jussi01> Creationist: 4.1 does not exist yet
<vistakiller> try to reinstall the package glx-new
<ActionParsnip> Creationist, depends how much space you have spare and if you want to run both
<Creationist> jussi01: It doesn't?  I just read a whole blog about the 4.1 changelog.
<Wolfspfote> I did.....but same messages as above appeared... =/
<vistakiller> nvidia-glx-new
<jussi01> Creationist: yes, the propsed changes are out, not the actual thing
<jussi01> Creationist: see the message from the bot
<Creationist> jussi01: Oh, that's sad... I got so excited.
<Creationist> jussi01: Well, the bot COULD be wrong, you know ;)
<jussi01> Creationist: also, kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<Wolfspfote> well going to try later.....have to go back to work now....thanks everybody =)
<vistakiller> any idea for the problem with the ugly windows in hardy?
<vistakiller> http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firestartercq8.png
<jussi01> vistakiller: hardy supprt in #ubuntu+1 please :)
<vistakiller> ok sorry :P
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller, looks ok to me, what are you expecting to see?
<vistakiller> is not good in gutsy the windows was ok
<vistakiller> without the cubes :P
<vistakiller> i go to hardy channel now
<kuser51> hello kubutereros
<kuser51> what im going todo to update my kde 3 to kde 4
<mix25> Hello, i need help with KDE4, what can i make to have quicklanch?
<Dr_Willis> !kde4
<ubotwo> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. reading on disrto watch - a new feature of 'elive' disrto --> CDs can eject without being unmounted first
<Dr_Willis> How the heck are they doing that. :)
<ross> kind of like speaking without thinking first...?
<kuser51> there somethin in kde4?
<jussi01> kuser51: please use #kubuntu-kde4
<ross> maybe it's unmounting internally, and then ejecting?
<Dr_Willis> ross,  yea. ive seen a feture where you can auto-eject the cd from the drive, when its unmounted.. but thats not what they are saying.
<Dr_Willis> Makes one wonder what happens if you pop out the cd while  installing. :)
<ross> and then what happens when you put another cd in?  Have you played with it at all?
<Dr_Willis> ross,  just saw it mentioned on disrtowatch. :)
<kuser51> my compiz fusion already installed in system, how to activate the effects
<Dr_Willis> I do recall Once while installing windows   the Service pack 2 cd i had was scratched so it wouldent copy the windows media player files over.. got mad at it.. so when it errored - i ejected the cd. and put  a older/different windows cd in. :) heh
<Dr_Willis> Good old windowsa.. freaked out whene it couldent install the CRITICAL windows mediaplayer 7 files.. heh.
<ross> you're bringing back memories I wish I could forget....:)
<Dr_Willis> Yep. You dont want to know the issues that scratched windows cd gave me.
<ross> are you running virtual machines?
<Dr_Willis> couldent even uninstall WMP to reinstall it correctly.. newer ones wouldent install right.. all due to one file being messed up
<Dr_Willis> I got vmware and xp  going  here :) every so often
<ross> O
<ross> I'm pondering on trying to setup a virtual 2003 server with Visual Studio, to see how performant it is, but I'm not sure that VS installs on 2003...
<ross> I suppose there is a way to find out
<kuser51> please try the virtual box
<ross> that may be the one I saw in the application list, k
<ross> I looked at it a bit, but I didn't have my install cds within reach at the time
<kuser51> windows applications is compatible to kubuntu linux?
<ross> kuser51: I guess it was "VirtualBox" that I have installed, it looked very easy to use
<jussi01> !appdb
<ross> which is good for me...I am a bit of a noob
<ubotwo> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ross> Is anyone familiar with setting up/using virtual machines?
<rahul5000w> From kubuntu machines i am not able to contact mail server! sometimes it works when i reduce memory to 512mb from 1 gb!!! anyone faces this crazy issue?
<ross> rahul5000w: are you talking virtual machines?
<rahul5000w> nop..
<Dr_Willis> Virtualbox is handy. I find i have better luck with vmware in some cases
<rahul5000w> getting error that: REQUEST TIMED OUT both in kmail and thunderbird
<kuser51> aside from wine dabatabese there any application to run...
<kuser51> microsoft office is compatible to wine
<ross> Dr_Willis: I'm trying VirtualBox for the first time, and am surprised that it is recommending only 256 MB RAM, does this seem very low to you?
<Dr_Willis> ross,  depends on what you are doing.
<ross> (I'm attempting to install 2003 server, want to run VS 2008)
<Dr_Willis> increase it if you want. :) its easy to change
<Dr_Willis> I got no idea what those are. :)
<Dr_Willis> I use vm's to test out live cd iso's mainly
<ross> can you change it after you install?
<Dr_Willis> of course. :) you can change all sorts of virtual hardware things.
<Dr_Willis> add drives, cards, so forth
<ross> ok, maybe I'll double it for starters :) --thanks...
<Dr_Willis> You just have to power off the virtual machine, and set the settings
<ross> sounds like fun...
<kuser51> fallen angel
<noaXess> !gwenview
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<noaXess> !gwenview
<noaXess> ??
<noaXess> !sound
<ubotwo> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jussi01> !info gwenview | noaXess
<ubotwo> noaxess: gwenview: image viewer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 838 kB, installed size 2448 kB (Only available for None)
<noaXess> jussi01: i wanted infos about the plugins for gwenview.. found it now.. kipi-pligins..
<noaXess> plugins
<jussi01> :)
<vistakiller> i think the most serious problem in hardy is with the fonts
<jussi01> vistakiller: please, not here
<noaXess> jussi01: but... in this plugins are no basic grafic tools.. are the some or need i really take gimp for a simple arrow on a pic..?
<vistakiller> ops sorry again :P
<Jucato> digikam has a small/basic image editor
<noaXess> Jucato: okay.. thanks
<knower> okay.. thanks
<knower> hello
<Lalalaaa> Bonjour à tous
<Lalalaaa> c'est anglais comme serveur ici?
<jussio1> !fr
<ubotwo> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<noaXess> Jucato: digiKam can't open a single picture.. you need to make a album....
<Lalalaaa> ah ok, thank you alors
<kuser51> how to enabled my compiz fusion
<Lalalaaa> join #kubuntu-fr
<jussio1> Lalalaaa: /join #kubuntu-fr
<jussio1> :)
<fscherer> fgsfdgs
<Dr_Willis> kuser51,  did you read the !compiz factoid site?
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | kuser51
<ubotwo> kuser51: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<aantn> hello
<aantn> are the kde 4 packages in gutsy updated?
<drayen> I'm building a new box for 8.04 and to be my new main system, been lookin @ graphics cards, my main need is for dual screen (with one screen rotated though 90 degrees) - anyone know which is the better chipset right now and going forward?
<drayen> i hear that ATI are working quite closely with opensource people, but got the impression atm gforce was better?
<drayen> also - anyone using pidgen able to join #ubuntu? i get hung...
<aantn> drayen: I'm in now
<drayen> stange must just be me then
<drayen> any idea on the grfx card question?
<Dr_Willis> drayen,  ati makes a lot of claims.. so far.. ive not noticed ati improveing much.
<Dr_Willis> drayen,  if i was going to get a new video card right NOW - i would get nvidia
<drayen> Dr_Willis: thats kinda of what i've been thinking
<Dr_Willis> drayen,  even then - some nvidia cards seem to cause some issues.
<Dr_Willis> But ive not been keeping track :)
<drayen> Dr_Willis: ahh any ideas which to avoid? i've been looking @ 8600 GT
<drayen> Dr_Willis: ah ok
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall people withissues with the 8500,  and some of the high end 8800's
<Dr_Willis> not sure what the deal is.
<Dr_Willis> I would check the forums befor spending $$ :)
<zoreol> hello all
<zoreol> MS office 2007 doesn't work on Kubuntu?
<zoreol> with wine " newer windows is neede"
<Jucato> !wine | zoreol
<ubotwo> zoreol: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Dr_Willis> Its a windows app.. it MIGHT work with wine.
<drayen> zoreol: + i would really take a look at open office
<Dr_Willis> I agree with Drayen
<Jucato> zoreol: try asking in #winehq and also check the appsdb for compatibility
<drayen> zoreol: i've not used MS Office for about 6 years + now
<zoreol> this is my error message "Newer windows version is needed"
<Dr_Willis> zoreol,  check the wine database
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubotwo> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Jucato> (although... last I checked the appsdb page, MS Office 2007 didn't work)
<zoreol> thx :)
<Dr_Willis> If youmust have office. you may want to invest in that.. err.. what was it.. crossover office ? product.
<zoreol> i don't see it omg
<zoreol> must problems with Open office when i save in doc
<zoreol> and when i want to read a file with MS, there are lots of bugs :
<zoreol> :s
<zoreol> but in general , i'm very happy with Kubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> MS is good at breaking their own standards :)
<zoreol> Liberty inside :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis, MS has standards?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip,  yes 'when in doubt the standard procedure is to *#*&@&@&@ the end user' :)
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: they do, though they don't follow themselfs either
<ActionParsnip> zoreol, .DOC is a propiatary standard so its a sort of best effort.
<zoreol> ok
<Tm_T> zoreol: save them to some "open" format they both support
<Dr_Willis> Seems that every time a new version of office comes out.. it breaks the older doc files you may have archived from years ago..
<Tm_T> like plaintext
 * Tm_T hides
<Dr_Willis> TeX ! :0
<Tm_T> Dr_Willis: thats why plaintext is <3
<zoreol> Tm_T : Like?
<ActionParsnip> zoreol, most people are pushing for this open document format that everyone can use
<Dr_Willis> ODT ? :)
<drayen> heh
<Dr_Willis> Somthing that shouldof been done 10 years ago. :)
<Tm_T> zoreol: like plaintext, or, html, or rtf or, meh
<Dr_Willis> Print to PDF.
<ActionParsnip> then no one is tied to microsofts garbage systems
<zoreol> ok :)
<flipstar> hi!
<flipstar> how can i run a second xserver not as root?
<stdin> flipstar: look at Xephyr, or just use the "Switch User" menu item from the KMenu
<Dr_Willis> I thouhg the K menu had a spawn a new login, item somewhere..
<Dr_Willis> Yea switch user. Then go between them with alt-ctrl-F7 and F8
<flipstar> this is a different xserver ?
<Dr_Willis> Its a 2nd running X server...  on its own display.. correct
<Jucato> an embedded/windowed xserver
<flipstar> okay..great :)
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: I actually think it's the same X instance
<NetEntity> Hello everyone!
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  is it? Hmm.. wonder how it differes from 'sudo X  -- :2  ' (or whatever the right line is)
<Jucato> X :1 (or :2 or :3)
<NetEntity> Coming in search of a little help. I'm a Kubuntu newbie who's having a few display problems, and I can't tell what they seem to stem from, be it my X server, or what
<Dr_Willis> i havent toyed with that X stuff in ages.
<ActionParsnip> NetEntity, whats the issue?
<icewaterman> any shell expert here?
<Jucato> there are probably some in ##bash
<icewaterman> Jucato: ok
<NetEntity> Well, it seems that for some reason sections of my display will show a funny 'barcode'
<ActionParsnip> NetEntity, does it show up in a screen capture?
<NetEntity> and every so often these colored stripes will fill my entire screen and force me to manually reboot.
<NetEntity> Screen capture? Not sure, gimme a second and I'll check
<Zheka> hi to all
<ActionParsnip> NetEntity, screen cap and put it on imageshack / photobucket etc
<Zheka> how to create a swap file?
<ActionParsnip> Zheka, you have a swap partition mounted on /swp
<Zheka> tnx
<NetEntity> will do
<ActionParsnip> Is it possible to run 2 X servers, one with KDE desktop and the other with GNOME?
<kaminix> How do I set an adept_notifier to run with root priviligies on boot up?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: sure
<llutz> ActionParsnip: start 2nd X-server as display :1 and use different wm
<Jucato> kaminix: it should do that by default afaik
<Jucato> or it does that somehow, to be able to see if there are updates available
<kaminix> It is, but I've shut it off when I ran on 512 MB RAM. Now I'm on 2 GB and want it on again ^^
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, I think he's wanting to not have to put hi sudo pass in when he uses the updater
<ActionParsnip> ty llutz, was just curious :)
<kaminix> Actually, I just want to be notified. I'm updating via the command line.
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: adept_notifier and adept_updater are 2 different beasts :)
<Jucato> kaminix: how did you turn it off?
<Jucato> check /usr/share/autostart if you still see the adept_notifier.desktop file
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, I dont use either, I manually update when I'm good and ready
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, :)
<kaminix> Jucato: Right-click, quit and then I just tell it not to start automatically.
<Jucato> kaminix: right-click -> quit doesn't ask you anymore?
<kaminix> Jucato: I have a adept_notifier_auto.desktop there
<Jucato> there should be a line in that file for Autostart=yes or something
<kaminix> Jucato: It does, but if I run it with root it will only start if I login with root, and if I run it without root it's not allowed to check for updates
<kaminix> Jucato: X-KDE-autostart-condition=adept_notifierrc:General:Autostart:true
<Jucato> how are you running it with root? sudo/kdesu? and how do you know it's not allowed to check for updates if run as regular user?
<kaminix> Yes, kdesu. I know because it never tells me about updates until I run aptitude update myself.
<Jucato> hm.. I think it only checks periodically. of course updates in gutsy don't always come everyday (that'd be for hardy)
<flipstar> i think it only checks once a day or so
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all :)
<ross> hi BluesKaj
<LjL> after the Flash update of some time ago, Flash stopped working for me in Konqueror. i admit i tried to solve the issue in some non-standard ways, such as removing stuff from ~/.mozilla a bit randomly and such... what happens now, basically, is that if i have it installed (either from APT or using Konqueror's wizard, which gives an error about a missing file), the "Start plugin" button has no effect, and pages containing Flash often crash the browser (with or
<LjL> without a crash dialog about "nspluginwrapper").
<LjL> how could i start troubleshooting this?
<ActionParsnip> LjL, what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> and what architecture?
<LjL> ActionParsnip, Gutsy on x86, backports and KDE4 PPA enabled
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubotwo> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ardiani> hello everyone
<ardiani> i have a question
<ardiani> about integrated motion eye web cam on sony vaio
<ardiani> it wont work with ubuntu
<ardiani> what should i do
<LjL> BluesKaj, any particular part of that page that you suggest double-checking?
<ActionParsnip> ardiani, which vaio is it
<ardiani> cr320E
<ActionParsnip> ardiani, can you give us a pastebin of your lspi output
<ActionParsnip> !paste | ardiani
<ubotwo> ardiani: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> hmm, sorry LjL , it seems to be out of date , gutsy isn't even mentioned
<LjL> nor is Kubuntu, for that matter. it does work on Firefox
<LjL> but i'd rather use Konqueror
<ActionParsnip> ardiani, this should hel pLOTS: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-650790.html
<ardiani> thnx very much i'll see what i can do
<ActionParsnip> ardiani, try googling too :)
<ardiani> yes i will
<ardiani> thnz ActionParsnip
<sasa> hi
<ardiani> and you to ubowo
<ActionParsnip> LjL, do you have a /usr/lib/flash-plugin folder?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: right now, no, but right now i don't have flashplugin-nonfree installed either (i think that currently i have the Konqueror-installed one). shall i install and see?
<ActionParsnip> sounds fine, you can always uninstall :)
<Fat-head> what happens if i am running kubuntu and i get a power outage? will i get any data corruption or lost files ??
<Volex> hello.did anyone verify the md5 of Kubuntu DVD?
<Fat-head> anyone help me ?
<Fat-head> ^
<Volex> i got a num that is not equal with the official one,
<flipstar> Fat-head: possible..but as long as you run a journal file system it shouldn't be a problem
<drayen> Fat-head: as far as i know EXT3 (default file system of ubuntu) is very fault tolerant, but yes, as with all HD power outages you do run the risk of data loss
<BluesKaj> LjL, i had to do a clean install a week or 2 ago , now konqueror does flash quite nicely, and i've avoided any kde updates since. The older versions seem to work , before the updates screw things up for Konq
<Fat-head> drayen , flipstar : thnx for the reply, how do i run a journal file system ??
<drayen> am i the only one who doesnt really like dolphin? i didnt see there was anything wrong with the old file browser...
<LjL> BluesKaj: hm, but i was under the impression that they did eventually manage to make the new version play nice with Konqueror... also, i can't really afford reinstalling :|
<drayen> Fat-head: your probably running one already
<Fat-head> ?
<drayen> Fat-head: EXT3 is journal'ed EXT2
<Fat-head> lol ok
<Fat-head> thnx man i was starting to worry
<LjL> drayen, you still have the option of using Konqueror, and that option won't go away anytime soon
<flipstar> if you worry, make a backup :)
<Fat-head> dont have the money :(
<drayen> Fat-head: 1st rule of computing... if data you care about isnt in 3 places it doesnt really exsist
<flipstar> you can still store in inet for free ..
<drayen> Fat-head: make the money... trust me... nothing like loosing 5 years of photos
<Fat-head> drayen true ive had that happen to me before when i was running windows
<Fat-head> but when i do have the money for a new hd or extra hd i always use that hd to store other files not backups :S
<drayen> Fat-head: your still vunerable here, if the entire HD fails, no amount of journal file systems will save you
<BluesKaj> LjL, yes there is some kind of fix in the repos , which used to be in the bot explanation but it's not showing anymore.
<drayen> Fat-head: you might consider off site storage, few places online that do it... X per month for upload/download
<Fat-head> yeh im looking into that now
<flipstar> gmail allowes to store 2gb as far as i know
<flipstar> gmx 1gb
<Fat-head> flipstar storage or e-mail archives
<flipstar> storage in gmx dont know about gmail
<Fat-head> ?
<Fat-head> oh
<Fat-head> ill look into it thnx man
<Fat-head> thnx drayen
<drayen> no worries
<ForgeAus> whats the significance of the DISPLAY=<ip>:#.# format? do the #'s mean anything specific ? I know they have to match to refer to that X-server
<Fat-head> im still waiting for my battery to arrive then id have a ups system but im also gonna start backing up files
<ForgeAus> I am writing a blog entry about andLinux :)
<ForgeAus> using :1 for the display (since :0 - or possibly :0.0, something like that is taken by default)
<BluesKaj> LjL, try this tutorial : http://beginlinux.com/index.php/desktop_training/ubuntu/ubdesk_m/sreen/0/827
<BluesKaj> LjL, that's the wrong site, sorry ...it seems difficult to find the right fix , even in google linux. Is this a a onspiracy of silence :)
<LjL> BluesKaj, which bot factoid were you referring to? i can probably find it in the logs
<BluesKaj> LjL, it was the interim Flash message, which said that it was broken in Gutsy
<LjL> BluesKaj: ah, then it's the forums posting you're thinking about. i don't think that fixed it for Konqueror, though, only Firefox
<flipstar> ubotu linked to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<flipstar> btw gnash made it to beta
<flipstar> (gnash is the opensource flash player)
<jussi01> flipstar: care to join #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<flipstar> kay..
<ActionParsnip> What's new in Hardy?
<jussi01> hmmm, maye #ubuntu+1 is better place to ask?
<ActionParsnip> im just mildly curious, googleing :)
<arussel> how can I start an app if no instance already exist, or set the focus to it if one already exist ?
<counteam> #kubuntu-de
<mithraic> Sorry if this is a dumb question: Can I install the version of Krdc from KDE 4.0 without installing the whole shebang, or is that unlikely to work?
<LjL> mithraic, all the kde4 libraries will have to get installed
<mithraic> I kinda figured you'd say that :) Okay, thanks.
<Jucato> mithraic: what he meant was that it will install kde4libs and any other thing kdrc depends on. but it doesn't necessarily mean it will install all of kde4
<mithraic> Okay, sure. Where should I point apt-get to fetch the bleeding-edge Krdc?
<Jucato> !kde4 | mithraic
<ubotwo> mithraic: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mithraic> Or, is there a different VNC client that I should be using anyway?
<Jucato> follow the instructions to add the kde4 repository
<stdin> you don't want beading edge kde4
<mithraic> Lovely, thanks.
<jhutchins_wk> mithraic: I believe the current repositories are packaged to install kde4 in parallel so you can run either 3.5.x or 4.
<Jucato> the package seems to be krdc-kde4.. but I'm wondering why you need the KDE4 version
<mithraic> Sorry, getting my bearings here. Long-time OS X and Solaris user, first-time Linux/Ubuntu version.
<mithraic> The KDE4 version has bookmarking.
<mithraic> s/version/user/
<jhutchins_wk> mithraic: bookmarking... oh, for rdc.
<mithraic> Well, for VNC, but yeah.
<jhutchins_wk> !info rdesktop
<ubotwo> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (gutsy), package size 118 kB, installed size 440 kB (Only available for None)
<CorporateMusk> I'm using a vodafone 3g / gprs modem on 7.10 using wvdial to connect.  I'm wondering if there is a way to force gprs only or 3G only.  I can do this on the mac and windows with their GUI's, but I'm not sure how to do it on linux.
<adz21c> CorporateMusk: if u don't get a response I would try and find the irc channel or forum for wvdial, they should be able to help cos it seems no one here knows ... or atleast no one who is pay attention :-)
<pighunt_> Hello all..  I am using kubuntu 7.10 and there is a kernel update for it.  What is the best way to do the upgrade? Just through adept manager like normal or is there a better way?
<flipstar> pighunt_: just like usual..but if you want to use the new kernel you need to reboot
<CorporateMusk> adz21c: yeah, your probably right.  I have other wvdial q's as well
<pighunt_> cheers
<tekstacy> !apt-fix
<ubotwo> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tekstacy> thx ubotwo
<flipstar> how can i prevent a user from being able to shut down or restart the computer ?
<NickPresta> flipstar, not allow them to execute /sbin/shutdown or /sbin/reboot?
<Idrogeno> which they can't by default
<Idrogeno> you have to configure kdm
<Idrogeno> to disallow it there though
<Idrogeno> as kdm runs as root by default
<babalo> hello...I have suse 10.1 and xp...I wanna install kubuntu gutsy instead of suse....would that be easy?
<flipstar> NickPresta: yes..for an single user..even kmenu-->shutdown..?
<flipstar> babalo: i think so
<babalo> will it give me the option to delete suse flipstar?
<flipstar> yes you can install it on the suse partition..then at the end grub should detect win
<babalo> ok ty
<ForgeAus> !puregnome
<ubotwo> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<BluesKaj> babalo, download and burn kubuntu. Then running the live cd you will have the install option , the partitioner will detect the linux partition and you just tell it to install kubuntu on that partition and suse is history :)
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: remember me asking about all the fun stuff involved in installing windows after ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, yes ?
<Daisuke_Ido> turns out the in-laws decided they didn't want windows again after all :)
<babalo> blueskaj :) I will do that
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry to waste your time :D
<babalo> I have suse 10.1 I like it...but its getting old lol
<BluesKaj> don't be sorry, Daisuke_Ido, i'm sure others learned something from our conversation :)
<flipstar> babalo: 10.3 already is out as far as i know ..
<Daisuke_Ido> they see their pc in terms of applications, and since those applications are mainly a browser and several IM clients, and since i explained that viruses aren't an issue, they're now using a pure ubuntu machine
<BluesKaj> I had suse10.1 babalo , you'll like the repository system that kubuntu uses for retrieving packages
<babalo> yes its out flipstar
<babalo> I feel like changing ....going kubuntu :)
<flipstar> good decision :)
<aantn> hello
<aantn> are the kde 4 packages in gutsy updated anymore?
 * aantn isn't sure what the update policy is for these things
<Jucato> !kde4 > aantn
<Jucato> check the message the bot sent you
<babalo> gutsy is stable?
<aantn> babalo: yes
<Jucato> er.. for the past um... 5 months
<CorporateMusk> babalo: for sure
<aantn> Jucato: arr... that doesn't work
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, then ubuntu is a bonus for them in terms of internet safety , cool :)
<aantn> I'm on ppc
<aantn> I suppose I could rebuild from source...
<Jucato> aantn: um... PPC hasn't been officially supported for quite a while. but try asking in #kubuntu-kde4 nonetheless
 * aantn is trying to remember the command to automatically download, build, and install source packages
<patty> www.stateofmaine.gov
<Jucato> pfft.. to fast
<llutz> aantn: apt-build?
<aantn> llutz: yeah, I already remembered :)
<aantn> er... I mean apt-get source -b
<CorporateMusk> aantn: if your on ppc, why don't you want OS X
<CorporateMusk> just curios
<aantn> CorporateMusk: same reasons that you don't want windows on i386
<CorporateMusk> aantn: tell you the truth, I love OS X on my ppc, but I hat windows on my i386
<aantn> CorporateMusk: hmm...
<aantn> it's nothing against os x
<aantn> I like the freedom linux provides
<aantn> (even if my wireless doesn't work) :-D
<CorporateMusk> aantn: I agree with that, I was just curios
<drayen> CorporateMusk: did you see KDE4 will support OSX widgets ?
<aantn> CorporateMusk: what do you think are the advantages of os x?
<CorporateMusk> Pro Tools
<drayen> aantn: its slick
<drayen> aantn: dedicated hardware
<Jucato> um.. can we please move the OS X discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic ? thanks
<drayen> Jucato: sorry
<Jucato> np
<asobi> anyone familiar with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/120811 ?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 120811 in firefox "firefox displays fonts smaller than it should have" [Undecided,Fix released]
<derdui_> Hi, is anybody able to help me? I have problems with cups, I cant add a pronter, because my computer doesnt accept my username and/or password...... yesterday i had problems to connect with localhost:631
<derdui_> *printer
<derdui_> i have allready reinstall cups
<Jucato> have you tried adding the printer through System Settings -> Printers?
<derdui_> no, via cups on the browser.... with the assisten i crash cups, so i have to restart it everytime i try it via kde
<CorporateMusk> derdui_: through the System Settings -> Printers, you can also allow or deny access to localhost:631
<derdui_> where can i set this?
<Jucato> Add printer?
<derdui_> oki, i youse the port 631
<derdui_> *use
<CorporateMusk> derdui_: I don't rember the wording, something like allow remote administration
<CorporateMusk> I thinks
<planlos> .
<derdui_> ok, the printer is listet in cups... but it doesnt work..... i see that i have given the order to print a testpage.... but the printer doesnt react....
<CorporateMusk> derdui_: what printer are you using?
<derdui_> canon ip2200
<CorporateMusk> derdui_: I had a problem that sounded similar with a brother printer, and needed to update the cups driver before it would work
<CorporateMusk> I don't know about the cannon
<derdui_> well i did reinstalled it yesterday
<CorporateMusk> have you checked the cannon support site for an updated driver?
<derdui_> it is the newest driver
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, i now have discovered my biggest pet peeve
<derdui_> and yersterday a guy in a german chat said it is right installed
<Daisuke_Ido> why can't kubuntu decide on using /media/* or media:/*
<Daisuke_Ido> k9copy won't allow media:/ :\
<allyourrejects> Daisuke_Ido: there is a difference.  media:/  is kde kio slave
<Daisuke_Ido> allyourrejects: i'm aware of that, thanks
<Jucato> k9copy? that'd be weird, considering it's a KDE app..
<Jucato> oh well
<Daisuke_Ido> but when kde apps can't recognize kioslaves...
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: anyway /media by default was reverted to media:/ because it introduced more problems than it solved
<Jucato> but media:/'s dead in KDE 4 anyway, so no worries
<allyourrejects> that is odd. but, its not actually part of kde, so maybe k9copy author didn't include kio slave
<CorporateMusk> derdui_: sorry, I don't know what else to suggest
<Daisuke_Ido> not a huge issue, i just have to do things manually, but enough of a peeve :)
<Jucato> allyourrejects: KIO is something inside kdelibs. any KDE app (theoretically) supports it, by virtue of using kdelibs
<allyourrejects> Jucato: *if* author used that part of kdelibs
<Daisuke_Ido> the error it throws is that "only local files are supported"
<karthikp> I for one miss the media:/ kioslave...
<Jucato> as long as you're in KDE 3, it's there
<Daisuke_Ido> as long as i can keep my audiocd:/ kioslave...
<Jucato> that one is separate from kdelibs (kdemultimedia)(
<Daisuke_Ido> once kde 4 is usable, i'll switch to it :)
<drayen> Daisuke_Ido: any idea when thats gona happen
<drayen> i'm gagging to use it
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: the "only local files are supported" was a problem with kaffeine before (and is a problem with kchmviewer)
<Daisuke_Ido> drayen: for some people, it's good now at 4.0.2
<Daisuke_Ido> for me...  i'm waiting for 4.1
<drayen> Daisuke_Ido: have you tried it?
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> i find it lacking
<karthikp> drayen: It's plenty usable now. I've switched over completely.
<Daisuke_Ido> though the panel is resizable now
<karthikp> Still need to run KDE3 apps aplenty, though.
<drayen> Daisuke_Ido: i tried it back on 4.0.1 i think, was totally un-useable
<Daisuke_Ido> karthikp: it's plenty usable now *for you*
<Jucato> of course users have different criteria for "usable"
<Jucato> so "try it and see for yourself" is the best advice that can be given for now
<karthikp> But once you get through that part and fire up the secksy desktop fx, you'll be sold.
<karthikp> :)
<Jucato> (specially until KDE 4.1 comes out)
<drayen> in my old age, i've found i'm less keen in the bleeding edge, and more just "wanting it to work"
<Daisuke_Ido> drayen: same.  so i'm using gnome.
<Tm_T> heh
<Jucato> O.o
<Tm_T> I'm happy with my KDEs
<karthikp> Gnome? :(
<JuJuBee> Can I sudo chmod -R o-r /home/username  without breaking my system?  (also o-w & o-x) I am worried about system/config files in a users home dirs.
<Daisuke_Ido> karthikp: yes.  is there a problem?
<karthikp> Tm_T: Me, too.
<drayen> Daisuke_Ido: heh, i'm happily using KDE...
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a matter of whatever works for you
<drayen> Daisuke_Ido: very true
<karthikp> Sigh, for one, this channel would be frequented by KDE people more than gnome people, see?
<karthikp> Daisuke_Ido: agree.
<Daisuke_Ido> karthikp: i can't be here because i'm not using kde exclusively?
<karthikp> Not really. I was just surprised. :P
<Tm_T> karthikp: nownow
<Daisuke_Ido> lord forbid, i'll just step right out and go back with my own kind :)
<karthikp> You're welcome here. :)
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: haha, I could hug you
 * Jucato could hug him to death
<Tm_T> hmm, no I couldn't
<Jucato> (and him being a GNOME user, that's very easy to "accidentally" do :P)
<Jucato> j/k... goodnight
<karthikp> Jucato: hehe
<JuJuBee> Is it ok if the user has rwx------ on all files/folders in his/her home dir? (Except public_html)?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm here because i started on kde, and switched to gnome much later because i don't feel the need to tweak things all that much
<karthikp> Tweaking is good. So, I'm all for KDE...
 * karthikp feels happy that I have not one but two k's in his name...
<karthikp> Damn. A mixture of first and third person speech.
<karthikp> Caesar be damned.
<marco__> hi
<Vermux> how much space kubuntu needs for installation?
<selckin> few gigs should do
<Odd-rationale> Vermux: ~ 3gb
<flipstar> about 5gig when running a while
<selckin> mine is using 3.1 atm
<icewaterman> can someone please paste me his output of this command: find /etc/rc*.d/ -name "*hdparm"
<selckin> nottin
<icewaterman> selckin: do you have hdparm installed
<icewaterman> ?
<Vermux> can partitions be expended after installation?
<Odd-rationale> Vermux: Yes
<icewaterman> selckin: dpkg -l hdparm
<Vermux> ok
<selckin> yup
<icewaterman> hmm
<flipstar> icewaterman: hdparm is installed by default i guess
<joseph> !virtualbox
<Odd-rationale> Vermux: You will need to unmount the partitons though. so a livecd is needed.
<ubotwo> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<icewaterman> flipstar: ok, but why isnt it executed via init?
<flipstar> icewaterman: "DESCRIPTION        hdparm  provides  a command line interface to various hard disk ioctls [...]
<icewaterman> flipstar: yes, but the stuff i entered in /etc/hdparm.conf should be setup, right?
<flipstar> sure
<icewaterman> flipstar: how if not via init?
<flipstar> when you run it from konsole ..
<icewaterman> dme
<icewaterman> wrong console
<icewaterman> bbl
<alucardromero> Wha't's the command to query hard drive space? I'm lost a bit.
<genii> df -h
<alucardromero> Thank you. :)
<genii> alucardromero: np
<RedLizard> on kubuntu 7.10, without compiz installed, using an old nvidia GF3 graphics card, glxgears crashes (core dumped) after several seconds of displaying a black window. it does not mention any other error messages. any ideas on how to resolve this?
<trappist> RedLizard: does that count as a "legacy" nvidia card?  isn't that a different set of drivers?
<Tm_T> it is
<trappist> RedLizard: also, are you maybe on 64bit kubuntu?
<RedLizard> trappist: it should be in the normal 'nvidia' package, as opposed to 'legacy' or 'new'
<RedLizard> trappist: no, 32 bit
<trappist> RedLizard: does 'glxinfo' crash on you?
<RedLizard> trappist: no
<ForgeAus> hehe it would on me
<trappist> does it report that direct rendering is "on"?
<RedLizard> trappist: also, glxgears managed to actually render frames once, when i started it just after logging in
<ForgeAus> what package is glxgears in?
<RedLizard> trappist: and yes, direct rendering is on
<RedLizard> ForgeAus: i don't know
<trappist> mesa-utils
<bentob0x> any way to make krfb going through ssh?
<ForgeAus> thanx :)
<bentob0x> unless there is a better solution maybe?
<trappist> ForgeAus: anything in ~/.xsession-errors?
<ForgeAus> wow it worked!
<trappist> err that question was for RedLizard
<ForgeAus> how come glxgears works under AndLinux! it should be crashing like crazy!
 * trappist tries that
<trappist> ForgeAus: probably does software rendering
<RedLizard> trappist: lots
<RedLizard> trappist: pastebinning, sec
<ForgeAus> I guess
<trappist> ForgeAus: works here too :)
<ForgeAus>  hehe told me I have a fatal error, hmm but I think that was from me pressing the close button :)
<ForgeAus> trappist what are you using?
<trappist> yeah I got that too
<bobesponja> hi
<RedLizard> trappist:  http://rafb.net/p/36c7Wv60.html
<trappist> ForgeAus: you mean what version, or what?
<ForgeAus> XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server "192.168.11.1:0.0"
<ForgeAus>       after 157724 requests (137825 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<ForgeAus> what OS ?
<RedLizard> trappist: it doesn't look like there's anything interesting there though
<trappist> RedLizard: no, it doesn't
<trappist> ForgeAus: andLinux on XP
<ForgeAus> same
<ForgeAus> I have a site for you if your interested
<trappist> sure
<trappist> RedLizard: what about /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<trappist> or dmesg
<bobesponja> how do I install "monitor and display" module in module settings? it says the module is not install
<ForgeAus> http://forgeaus.wordpress.com
<ForgeAus> I just made it today :)
<ForgeAus> I'm also toying with Interix3.5
<trappist> weird, suddenly I can't paste into firefox
<ForgeAus> its one way to circumvent the * what you don't get is a KDE desktop (because you already have one)
<ForgeAus> also theres a channel #AndLinux
<trappist> ForgeAus: how do you have transparent window decorations
<ForgeAus> it should tell you in the blog
<ForgeAus> theres a note
<RedLizard> trappist: weird: http://rafb.net/p/1OhXbs39.html
<trappist> got it, cool
<RedLizard> trappist: the last 4 lines are interesting
<ForgeAus> its not aero but its nice enough :)
<ForgeAus> besides I don't like the blurr
<ScorpKing> i get blank message boxes in open office. ie, when i want to export as pdf i can't see the text on the box that comes up. does anyone know how to fix that?
<RedLizard> trappist: error recovery failed, appearantly, but i don't see a reason why errors should be recovered
<ForgeAus> I don't think I need StylerXP anymore
<trappist> RedLizard: looks like maybe you have a bad modeline in your xorg.conf
<ForgeAus> I couldn't find AndLinux's xorg.conf if it has one
<Z0E> i just installed kde4 and now my wireless wont work, my wireless network shows up in the network settings box but after i select it i still cant get a connection what should i do?
<RedLizard> trappist: ah yes, now i remember, someone did some hacking there
<ForgeAus> konsole does tend to give me a few of this error tho: QInputContext: no input method context available
<RedLizard> trappist: let me try that solution angle
<ForgeAus> Z0E good question, I have no idea
<Z0E> haha
<trappist> Z0E: see if 'sudo dhclient <devicename>' gets you anywhere
<bobesponja> how do I install "monitor and display" module in module settings? it says the module is not install
<Z0E> so what am i suppose to be looking for trappist?
<trappist> bobesponja: try,
<trappist> oops
<ForgeAus> trappist I can't seem to use fluxbox oddly enough AndLinux doesn't even use kwin!
<trappist> bobesponja: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde-guidance
<trappist> ForgeAus: yeah it looks like it uses native win32 primitives for window decoration, maybe flux doesn't like that
<siddharth_> any one here?
<siddharth_> to help
<trappist> !ask
<ubotwo> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<siddharth_> am new bie! to kubuntu
<siddharth_> how to play .dat file and avi video in kubuntu
<siddharth_> why wine freezes my system?
<ForgeAus> Trappist oddly enough it uses kde window decorators under that
<trappist> siddharth_: .dat doesn't tell you much about the filetype.  try "file filename.dat" and see if it says anything besides "data"
<ForgeAus> (when I was running it with TrueTransparency I could see them :)
<ForgeAus> the Xming just normally hides them I guess
<trappist> ForgeAus: wonder how it does that without kwin
<schemacs> How can I change the default location of the Desktop folder in kubuntu?
<schemacs> I looked @ the tut on ubuntuforums but it sucks and doesn't work right.
<ForgeAus> I guess kwin isn't responsible for the decorations ??
<schemacs> I'm trying to remember the name of the default kde settings manager.
<siddharth_> how to play avi video file?
<ForgeAus> either that or the native windows one is enough for it too?
<ForgeAus> kcontrol ?
<schemacs> Yes thats it thanks! :)
<BluesKaj> right click on the video file and choopse open with multimedia then choose kaffeine
<siddharth_> i cant play movie and windows seems to be good here but i still like linux and will do anthing to learn it!
<flipstar> siddharth_: see above
<ForgeAus> Linux is good too :)
<siddharth_> blueskaj it says ''no pluggins to handle this!
<flipstar> then try installing libxine1-ffmpeg first
<siddharth_> wats that?? a plugin?
<trappist> see what kind of video it is first... the .dat extension makes me skeptical
<schemacs> Kubuntus settings manager sucks. I think that it should be the origional kcontrol instead. IMHO
<siddharth_> its dat oofcouse!!!!!!!!!!
<siddharth_> .dat!
<siddharth_> will i be able to use kubuntu as easy as windows xp?
<flipstar> siddharth_: open adept and type libxine1-ffmpeg in the searchbar
<schemacs> I know one thing. Kubuntu is easier to use than Windows Vista.
<siddharth_> i have been searching codes commands softwares and many articles to learrn kubuntu@!!
<siddharth_> still didnt got much success!
<schemacs> siddharth what are you trying to do again?
<siddharth_> just learning unix man!@schemas
<flipstar> btw .dat is an video file in vcd afaik
<siddharth_> yaa
<RedLizard> trappist: i fixed it, thanks
<siddharth_> but how to play it?
<flipstar> right click on the video file and choopse open with multimedia then choose kaffeine
<schemacs> I like the console, and I'm trying to learn GUI's. It's like backwards I guess.
<trappist> RedLizard: it was an xorg.conf issue?
<siddharth_> i have learned sudo and su -
<schemacs> Anyone know how to make the desktop selection box dotted lines instead of blue?
<siddharth_> it is my first achievement!
<PhilRod> siddharth_: of your life? ;-)
<trappist> schemacs: it's recollection vs. recognition.  in the console you have to recall what to type.  in a gui you just have to recognize what to click on.
<RedLizard> trappist: yes
<schemacs> trappist: :)
<schemacs> I do use ed a lot. I use ed 50% of the time for small tasks. Emacs for 25% of hacking. and nvi for the rest.
<siddharth_> phil rod!! no.......
<cuznt> nvi?
<siddharth_> first good achievment waswen i kissed my gf!
 * cuznt drops randomly by
<schemacs> Anyway, anyone know how to change the desktop selection box to be dotted lines instead of a blue box.
<trappist> cuznt: reimplementation of ye olde vi
<siddharth_> how to register the nick name?!!
<genii> !register | siddharth_
<gundam_rx78nt1> what do I need to install to get mkv (matroska) video playback?  Oh where are my manners... Hi everybody!
<trappist> gundam_rx78nt1: apt-cache search matroska
<siddharth_> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<flipstar> gundam_rx78nt1: works with libxine1-ffmpeg and kaffeine for example or vlc
<schemacs> I hate GUI's
<BluesKaj> !mkv
<siddharth_> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<siddharth_> fix it!
<trappist> schemacs: I like em.  they're great containers for console windows :)
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix
<flipstar> schemacs: --> tty1
<ScorpKing> !aptfix
<flipstar> siddharth_: just use sudo or kdesu
<trappist> did we lose the bot?
<schemacs> flipstar: thank you. :)
<schemacs> tty4
<siddharth_> fixed! will post this question along with answer@
<flipstar> !lag
<BluesKaj> siddharth_, in the terminal : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock , then : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<flipstar> wow the bot left 20minutes ago
<trappist> flipstar: he's here and responding to pmsg
<siddharth_> please help with your text! ''should i over ride difficulties and learn linux-kubuntu-unix or get back to billgates!? <xp!>
<flipstar> ubotwo not..
<siddharth_> thk u blues
<BluesKaj> YW
<trappist> hey, jucato banned the bot
<trappist> !bot
<trappist> hrm.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<trappist> yay!
 * trappist flexes
<siddharth_> please help with your text! ''should i over ride difficulties and learn linux-kubuntu-unix or get back to billgates!? <xp!>
<siddharth_> please help with your text! ''should i over ride difficulties and learn linux-kubuntu-unix or get back to billgates!? <xp!>
<BluesKaj> siddharth_, pls don't flood with repeats
<siddharth_> soryy all
<RedLizard> trappist: hm, appearantly, the problem is still not solved
<mithraic> Well, it turns out that Krdc's VNC viewer is much, much slower in KDE4 than KDE3.
<trappist> RedLizard: the important thing is, the bot is back
<mithraic> Actually, even running the KDE3 Krdc under a KDE4 desktop is much slower.
<siddharth_> mith wats dat?
<mithraic> Guess my video card just isn't up to KDE4, or maybe the drawing routines still need to be optimized.
<siddharth_>  Setting up libxine1-ffmpeg (1.1.7-1ubuntu1) ...
<siddharth_> [00:11] <siddharth_> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<siddharth_> [00:11] <siddharth_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<siddharth_> [00:11] <siddharth_> wat to do nw
<trappist> mithraic: or maybe you have some runaway process eating your cpu cycles
<siddharth_> sorry
<trappist> siddharth_: please don't paste here.
<RedLizard> trappist: without the xorg.conf hacks, X will only start in a single mode (1152x768); ogl applications will run fine in this mode, but as soon as i change to a different resolution (or run a full-screen game, which does the same) ogl starts crashing again
<siddharth_> sorry
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<voicu> siddharth: what do you want to do?
<mithraic> trappist: don't think so; when I log into a KDE3 desktop, the KDE3 version of Krdc is fast; the KDE4 version is godawful slow.
<trappist> RedLizard: it sounds like you just need to find the right modeline for the resolution you want
<mithraic> I haven't tried running TightVNC under a KDE4 desktop though; perhaps that will be okay.
<RedLizard> trappist: but they should be autodetected
<trappist> RedLizard: that's not as reliable (yet) as we'd like it to be
<RedLizard> trappist: the Xorg.0.log i posted shows that the graphics card is rejecting the already detected modelines
<trappist> yeah that's what it looks like
<RedLizard> trappist: also, this card used to work fine on an older version of kubuntu, before i reinstalled
<siddharth_> thank you friends now am able to play .dat files in kubuntu for the first time!
<ForgeAus> trappist are you still there?
<ForgeAus> what did you think about my blog?
<ForgeAus> interesting?
<ForgeAus> did you try it?
<siddharth_> is it neccesary ti intsall via k8m800 drivers?
<schemacs> I still can't figure out this desktop selection box stuff. Anyone care to help?
<schemacs> I want dotted lines, instead of a blue translucent box.
<trappist> ForgeAus: I mostly just keep windows around at work for Outlook, and I installed andLinux because I thought it was cool, but I'm reluctant to start going nuts with it - but your blog was definitely interesting
<trappist> schemacs: I don't think that's configurable
<siddharth_> how to install any software wdt net?
<schemacs> trappist: hm..., Is there a file I can edit?
<trappist> schemacs: if so it's probably a .cpp file :)
<siddharth_> in kubuntu with cd or any other folder how can i install a package?
<eddieftw> siddharth_: sudo apt-get install (packagename)
<schemacs> How un-unix like! :(
<schemacs> I want an ascii file to edit.
<trappist> schemacs: I don't think so - if I was writing a window manager it probably wouldn't cross my mind that somebody would want to configure that
<siddharth_> eddie ,, i mean without internet ... apt-get requires the net connection
<trappist> and if it did, I probably wouldn't find it important enough to write a config interface for it
<flipstar> are there good gui's for mencoder ?
<trappist> siddharth_: only if your sources are on the internet - if /etc/apt/sources.list still points at your cd, it'll use the cd
<trappist> flipstar: I don't think there are any at all, but there are several good transcoding UIs that don't use mencoder
<siddharth_> flipstar how to install package from a folder or flash drive
<nova> salut
<voicu> trappist: there has to be such an option. some distributions have the translucent rectangle, some don't. i don't think they start tuning the window manager from the source
<trappist> siddharth_: that's not recommended
<schemacs> trappist: I might as well use gnome then.
<nova> french user here?
<BluesKaj> !apt | siddharth_
<trappist> schemacs: do you have compiz enabled?
<flipstar> bot has hardcore lags
<voicu> siddharth_: you have to get used to updating from the net or get the dvd and you probably won't need to download any more stuff (unless you update)
<schemacs> trappist: No I do not. I don't need special effects.
<noon> hi there, anyone knows how i can manually remove an application that i compiled and installed?
<voicu> schemacs: just go "xor box on kde" on google or something :P
<flipstar> noon: do you still have the sources ?
<noon> doesnt show under synaptic naturally :s
<noon> i can get them again
<trappist> schemacs: just wondering because I think compiz hijacks that functionality and draws the box its own way
<trappist> noon: it might come with a "make uninstall"
<intelikey> how can one tell which server on a lan he is using to access the inet ?
<trappist> noon: but you'd have to run ./configure with the same options you used to install it
<flipstar> right but dont know if this works with new sources
<siddharth_> sudo uninstall package name
<siddharth_> noon
<trappist> intelikey: look up the default gateway from a box that can access the 'net
<noon> aaaah
<BluesKaj> noon, go to the directory where you compiled it and look for the uninstall file first, then in the terminal cd to the dir and run ./uninstall
<trappist> intelikey: route -n on linux, route print on windows
<intelikey> i mean i could cause it to eject and go look at all the server and see which one has it's tongue sticking out,  but....
<intelikey> trappist it's 192.168.0.1  but that could be any number of boxes
<siddharth_> !!
<noon> well i kinda removed everything as soon as i thought it was working
<trappist> intelikey: you want to find a physical machine by ip?
<noon> actually it wasnt
<schemacs> trappist: changing the kde style can change the selection box.
<noon> thanks for answers, im gonna try to recover all that :)
<trappist> schemacs: ah nice
<intelikey> is there a way to identify the box by hostname rather than ip ?
<trappist> intelikey: that depends on a lot of variables
<trappist> intelikey: if you have access to dhcp logs, that might help
<intelikey> not using dhcp
<schemacs> Yes, I am still learning guis.
<schemacs> I am used to typing
<siddharth_> what to do if apt-get corrupts? reinsatll kubuntu ?
<schemacs> siddharth: there are other options besides ubuntu.
<intelikey> siddharth_ question is vague
<trappist> intelikey: remind me why you're trying to track this box down?  is somebody sitting at it?
<schemacs> I'm not the biggest fan of apt-get IMO
<intelikey> trappist no.  it's not maned
<intelikey> trappist i just wanted to know which cable i could work on without disconnecting things
<nova> my A
<siddharth_> well it happened once iwas not able to read packages i reinstalled kubuntu!
<siddharth_> is there any easy way to solve this?
<nova> my APT database couyld notbe opened! whatcan i have to do?
<voicu> does anyone know a good registrar that's not a big evil corporation? :P
<intelikey> siddharth_ solve what ?    pastebin the error
<trappist> intelikey: you could pluck a cable and see if the box's link light goes out
<trappist> voicu: afaik the only such registrars are proxies for big evil corporations
<flipstar> siddharth_: you could try reinstalling apt-get using aptitude but how did you broke it ???
<intelikey> heh   yeah i could.  :)    but i just thought that there might be a soft way to check it.
<siddharth_> intelkey i mean apt-get crashed .. somethings like that error came i was not able to start it
<intelikey> !adeptfix
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix
<intelikey> !wheres_the_bot
<trappist> intelikey: oh, you want to not interrupt anything... like, see which machines have open internet connections?
<voicu> siddharth_: you can try downloading the deb from packages.ubuntu.com and installing with dpkg -i <package.deb>
<siddharth_> will this work in all the cases?
<flipstar> "The bots are undergoing maintenance."
<trappist> intelikey: if so, install and run 'iptraf' on the gateway machine (assuming it's linux)
<intelikey> trappist yes not interrupt anything    but not concerned what box is doing what except finding the active gateway
<voicu> any other suggestions on a registrar? (i'm not sure that's the name)
<intelikey> iptraf you say... i'll look at it.
<siddharth_> thanks for all your support
<siddharth_>  here its 1 am ! good nyt everybody
<trappist> intelikey: I don't think iptraf will help you do a physical-machine-by-IP lookup
<intelikey> siddharth_ the answer is     sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> trappist ok.    hmmm i guess i can take the time to get the mac addresses of all the servers and make a record ffr.
<trappist> intelikey: maybe looking for a box with at least 2 cat5 cables hanging off it will help
<noon> trappist: thanks a lot dude, worked out well
<noon> now i can compile again :D
<siddharth_> am from india .... here we have only windows solutions
<trappist> noon: good deal :)
<siddharth_> good nyt intelli , noon./trappist and all
<trappist> nighty-night siddharth_
<flipstar> any hints on encoding 1080p to 720p ?
<intelikey> trappist heh i know which ones are servers, just not which is actually handeling the traffic atm   but i'll do a physical ident with the eject command  and find it.
<flipstar> intelikey: vnstat shows you the traffic on a single machine ..
<noon> gn siddharth_
<trappist> intelikey: usually servers I work with just have one nic in use, but the gateway has one for the internal network and one for the intarwebs
<trappist> root________: don't irc as root
<BluesKaj> that root________ with undescore nick should be banned ...terribly annoying IMO
<voicu> lol, 6 of them
<trappist> BluesKaj: I'm pretty sure the client tries root, finds it taken, tries root_, etc., until it gets to root_____________________...
<noon> hrhr
<BluesKaj> keeps coming in and out but rarely communicates
<voicu> well yeah, hence the 6 root__ nicks
<flipstar> clients should be more creative :=)
<voicu> i wonder who's the real root :D
<BluesKaj> yeah , i'm aware of that trappist, that
<voicu> yeah, they should start l33ting the nick
<intelikey> ok found it.
<voicu> you get enough permutations from that
<trappist> if I write an irc client it'll do s/root/bigcheese/
<BluesKaj> ''s why i find it annoying , cuz i'm sure he knows better
<trappist> BluesKaj: I'm not so sure he does, or he wouldn't be irc'ing as root :)
<intelikey>   now one more Q   how to make a link that points to every users home ?
<trappist> intelikey: eh?
<BluesKaj> he thinks the underscore is protecting him
<intelikey> ln -s blah '~/something'
<trappist> it might take time, but I bet I can hack through those underscores
<trappist> intelikey: you can't
<intelikey> trappist  why not   /dev/fd does
<BluesKaj> hehe , go for it trappist
<trappist> intelikey: links are at the filesystem level, so they aren't aware of shell expansions like ~
<intelikey> and procfs is not static  so it can do that ?
<trappist> intelikey: yeah if there was a proc interface for that you could... and I don't see why that couldn't be done, but you'd have to hack on the kernel
<Megabyte> yo
<intelikey> can't use /proc/self in any way to do that i guess....
<Megabyte> do the flash 9 and the java plugins work on amd64 yet?
<trappist> Megabyte: I heard the java6 plugin does, but we're still waiting on flash
<trappist> Megabyte: meanwhile, gotta run firefox in a 32bit chroot or use a similar solution
<Megabyte> trappist: how easy is it to do that?
<intelikey> this /dev/fd -> ../proc/self/fd is different for each user  but it's the /proc end of it that changes not the /dev/ end   so i guess .....    wait i have an idea.      at the shell level i'll set the path rather than using a symlink
<trappist> intelikey: depending on what your goal is, you might be looking for /etc/skel
<ubotu> siddharth_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<flipstar> !bot
<trappist> Megabyte: not very, and IMO not really worth it.  after a couple of years of struggling with all the amd64 quirks I finally decided to go back to 32bit
<trappist> !chroot
<trappist> oh I forgot, the bot's lagged
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wheres_the_bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flipstar> 30minute lag right now oO
<intelikey> trappist no.  i want a common .ssh/ to use individual .ssh/known_hosts     i can do that at the shell level   config ssh to use a user specific file for known_hosts
<trappist> intelikey: yep, you can
<Megabyte> trappist: thanks
<Megabyte> trappist: I tried Linux Mint and it sucked
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Megabyte> trappist: even the partitioner was very badly designed and I had to fix my mbr
<Megabyte> trappist: I hope Kubuntu will fare better
<trappist> Megabyte: never heard of it.  the chroot solution works fine, but it's a bit of a pain and it leaves you with other 64bit-specific issues to solve, so I threw in the towel
<intelikey> yep and if this works correctly i will now have one usbkey that can be plugged into any box in the dmz and aford root access to that box + common access to all boxen
<trappist> Megabyte: there, ubotu finally remembered the link to the 32bit chroot howto, if you're interested
<trappist> intelikey: you using pam_usb for that?
<Megabyte> trappist: thanks, but I'll stick to 32-bit[
<Megabyte> even though I wanted 64-bit so badly
<Megabyte> lol
<intelikey> no.  it's not that sensitive really
<trappist> Megabyte: good choice :)  unless you have like 8GB of ram there's probably no compelling reason to use 64bit on the desktop yet
<intelikey> just an sshkey
<trappist> intelikey: pam_usb is slick :)
<intelikey> i'll have to have a good look at it then after i finish this up.
<BluesKaj> Megabyte, the benefits of 64 bit speed (which is barely noticeable) are outweighed by the problems by a wide margin
<trappist> intelikey: plug your key in at a login prompt and watch as it magically logs you in.  unplug and it logs you out.
<intelikey> trappist have a link on setting one up ?
<Megabyte> trappist: I sticked to slackware, but I was mostly bored with it
<trappist> intelikey:
<trappist> dangit, what's up with my paste...
<trappist> intelikey: pamusb.org
<intelikey> k ty
<intelikey> i'll have  a look.
<Megabyte> trappist: the cool part of slackware is that it doesn't have lots of graphical configuring tools, but what it does have does work
<Megabyte> trappist: I'm annoyed about slackware's lack of tought on design
<Megabyte> so I'm trying Kubuntu
<Megabyte> trappist: Does Kubuntu come with the default nice-looking fonts?
<malro> hwy
<intelikey> Megabyte ;/
<malro> hey
<malro> ho do i do compz-fusion?
<Megabyte> intelikey: hi
<trappist> Megabyte: never tried slackware, but from what I hear it's not really my kinda distro.  imo distros that are good for newbies are also good for pros, because they have tools to handle stuff that I could do the hard way, but I have more important things to do than e.g. spend all my time installing software.
<malro> how do i do cube efects?
<trappist> Megabyte: to the extent permitted by certain licensing issues, yeah, the fonts look pretty ok
<malro> how do i do the cube efects
<trappist> Megabyte: they can be improved post-install, too
<trappist> !compiz | malro
<ubotu> malro: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<trappist> woah, that was fast
<Megabyte> trappist: you're right. I want to save time. But Slackware's most weak point isn't the difficulty, unless you want to use japanese
<Megabyte> trappist: Slackware's most weak point is the lack of polishing
<Megabyte> IMHO
<Megabyte> at least design polishing
<Megabyte> everything looks vanilla
<trappist> Megabyte: I don't need polish on a server :)  but then I do like good distro tools on a server
<Megabyte> trappist: it does want to be vanilla, but I don't want to deal with vanilla design
<Megabyte> trappist: What distro tools does Kubuntu have?
<Megabyte> erm
<intelikey> servers are all strawberry
<Megabyte> server tools
<Megabyte> I mean
<trappist> Megabyte: well quite a few, can you narrow your query?
<trappist> Megabyte: first one that comes to mind is apt, of course
<Megabyte> trappist: Ok. What tools are you referring to when you say you do like good distro tools on a server?
<trappist> nice init scripts so I don't have to use things like apachectl
<Megabyte> trappist: sure. Slackware does come with checkinstall now and you can also get swaret / slapt-get
<Megabyte> trappist: ok, good point
<Megabyte> even though I don't use apache
<Megabyte> but it's a good point for those who do need it
<genii> trappist: The start-stop scripts for most things are in /etc/init.d/
<trappist> Megabyte: same applies for like postfix etc.
<trappist> genii: yeah I know :)
<mithraic> I don't see a clicky-clicky option in KDesktop 3.x to to assign hotkeys for the multiple desktops. Is there a way?
 * intelikey pours coffee for genii
<Megabyte> trappist: What I didn't like on Linux Mint and I hope it won't happen on Kubuntu in the future is: do NOT include breaking software on stable OS versions
<Megabyte> trappist: Mint's installer just sucks
<genii> intelikey: Ah, thanks :)
 * genii sips
<Megabyte> I actually broke Linux Mint's CD
<Megabyte> trappist: Did I mention the installer is sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow?
<eddieftw> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<trappist> Megabyte: well there's always a tradeoff between having new software and having stable software, and I think (k)ubuntu found a good medium.  regular 6 month release cycles, with a super-stable, long-term support release every coupla years.
<Megabyte> trappist: I hope so :D
<moope1> How do I set up scripts so I can double click on an Icon and execute them
<Megabyte> trappist: Slackware's release cycle is now of 1 year, but if you want more current software you can get slackware-current
<trappist> Megabyte: but unless you enable backports repositories and such, you won't find your software unexpectedly upgrading to new, incomptible, broken versions
<intelikey> ok rerouted the cables there      much better!
<Megabyte> I only had problems with -current two times, I think
<intelikey> moope1 right click the desktop and creat a launcher    point it at the script   use the advanced options and have it run in konsole if needed.
<Megabyte> trappist: you mean about Kubuntu?
<trappist> Megabyte: ubuntu in general, yeah
<Megabyte> sounds cool
<intelikey> moope1 while you are configuring the launcher   set the icon
<krabador> hey people, someone can help me to install http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/NuoveXT2-Theme?content=66685
<intelikey> moope1 if you dont want it on the desktop  you can drag it to the taskbar
<Megabyte> trappist: btw, how is Debian doing? I haven't heard of it for a while
<trappist> Megabyte: once a version is "released" it's released - people like to whine about not having the new version of this or that, that just came out a coupla weeks ago, but once you install a release, the updates are bugfixes, seldom version upgrades.  the preferred approach is to apply a specific bugfix patch, rebuild, release the update
<trappist> Megabyte: heh, afaik it's still going strong, but I haven't been paying attention for a while either
<Megabyte> trappist: so (?)Ubuntu distros in general just release actual binary patches instead of replacing whole packages?
<intelikey> Megabyte i think you misread that.
<trappist> Megabyte: no, you get the whole package, but they don't (usually) upgrade the whole package to the fixed version - they patch the source to fix the relevant bug without breaking known-good functionality, rebuild, release the fixed package
<trappist> Megabyte: like if they put out firefox 3 tomorrow, you won't see it in your apt-get dist-upgrade
<Megabyte> intelikey: say, if I need a package and Kubuntu doesn't provide it, how easy it is to build my own package from source?
<trappist> Megabyte: it's almost exactly as hard as it is with redhat, but quite a bit different.
<Megabyte> trappist: it's hard even with checkinstall?
<trappist> Megabyte: if you don't care about doing it right, you can always use checkinstall :)
<Megabyte> trappist: great :D
<trappist> but those of us who've been down that road have sworn off checkinstall
<intelikey> pretty simple for most things.   there is always the occcasional source that is hard to build on any distro except the writers own modified system.
<Megabyte> intelikey: true.
<Megabyte> But I have to say, checkinstall is pretty handy when you need it
<trappist> plus intelikey knows how to do it :)  the hard part isn't doing it, it's learning how
<intelikey> !b-e | Megabyte just a common note on source building
<Megabyte> intelikey: !b-e?
<intelikey> bot call
<intelikey> ubotu is just not answering me.
<intelikey> !botsmack
<Megabyte> intelikey: I was going to stick to pc-bsd, but there are things they insist on not fixing. Breaks my heart, because their project leader is always willing to listen
<mithraic> So confirmed: Tightvnc, realvnc, etc. are all dog-slow under KDE 4, and not under KDE 3.
<Megabyte> intelikey: pc-bsd has the pbi system, which is very interesting. But it should use it more.
<intelikey> oh well the infonode tells you to look for ubuntu packages first and then if you need to compile be sure you have "build-essential" installed first.  and points you at a page with other useful info.
<mithraic> Does KDE 4 use some kind of double-buffering or other trickery?
<mithraic> And if so, is there any way I can turn it off?
<intelikey> Megabyte hmmm i have actually never used *bsd
<SSJ_GZ> mithraic: In Qt4, all widgets are double-buffered by default.
<Megabyte> intelikey: FreeBSD itself is pretty interesting. Its documentation rocks.
<SSJ_GZ> mithraic: I think there's an environment variable that disables it for newly started apps.  Hang on ...
<intelikey> i would probably like it  from what i have heard,  but just never got around to trying it.
<mithraic> I wouldn't think that just a fullscreen VNC display would really be rendering into a Qt widget, but I could be wrong.
<intelikey> ok i'm out on last rounds,   see you fellows in a while.
<Megabyte> intelikey: see you!
<derdui_> Hi ive got a problem with cubs, everytime i whant to add a printer, cups doesnt accept my username and/or password
<eddieftw> !grub
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Regital> hey
<Regital> anyone have the Samsung T10 mp3 player?
<babalo> hi...something weird...I've installed kubuntu on my old pc...installation good... went for installing on the other pc.....disk corrupted ....weird
<jhutchins_wk> babalo: Same media?
<babalo> what you mean
<ForgeAus> does kde4 backport to feisty?
<genii> Likely crappy Mitsumi or Acer cd drive unit.
<babalo> it didn't let me install the base
<stdin> ForgeAus: no
<ForgeAus> awww :(
<ForgeAus> ok I'm goina have to wait for the ibex then
<babalo> but why....I've installed it on the other pc
<coggz> hi guys, need some help installing kubuntu on an older machine
<MilitantPotato> !codecs > MilitantPotato
<coggz> tried desktop installer, but not enough ram
<coggz> using alternate, but having big problems
<babalo> so I can't install kubuntu I guess
<coggz> aha, OEM mode seems to work
<coggz> whats your problem babalo
<babalo> it says cd corrupted
<Regital> how can i get the myspace music player to work... it jsut says ¨undefined¨
<babalo> but I've installed it on the other pc...coggz
<babalo> weird
<schemacs> regital: do you have firefox or konqueror?
<coggz> hmm,
<Regital> konqueror
<coggz> babalo: i am trying to install on my pc, although i already have it on my laptop
<coggz> babalo: its rather annoying
<schemacs> Regital try flash in firefox.
<babalo> it is...I have it on the old pc...but not this one
<Regital> ok
<babalo> it won't let me install the base
<coggz> babalo: hmm, will it install?
<babalo> well...I don't think I can install it without the base
<trappist> man how did I ever live without pam_usb
<Regital> schemacs, thanks. it worked
<schemacs> np
<schemacs> Regital
<Regital> ?
<schemacs> Also you may want to eventually give gnash a try.
<schemacs> If you want to compile from source.
<babalo> is it normal to have 3 linux native partitions?
<schemacs> It's not quite stable yet, but it's open source.
<schemacs> Don't do gnash from synaptic though.
<flipstar> im out
<nosrednaekim> babalo: linux native?
<DarkestHour> Babalo, you are talking about your /home, "root" and swap partitions right?
<ForgeAus> bablo normal no but not so unusual either
<ForgeAus> its not the number of partitions that counts, its what you use them for :)
<ForgeAus> (and how big they are)
<MilitantPotato> yep
<babalo> I have hda 8 now
<babalo> I don't think I had that many before I tried to install kubuntu
<MilitantPotato> / /home  and swap is a good bare minimum
<ForgeAus> babalo 1 + a swap partition is enough for Kubuntu
<babalo> I got one call swap swap lol
<babalo> yes forgeaus but it won't let me install
<ForgeAus> no need in having 2 swap partitions, generally additional partitions are for sharing with another operating system with a common filesystem
<ForgeAus> or a non-native filesystem for another operating system itself
<babalo> I mean do you think kubuntu took some place but didn't finish the installation..is that possible
<MilitantPotato> sure, if the CD is bad
<MilitantPotato> or you've got hardware issues, a setup can fail part way through
<babalo> yes the cd is corrupt
<MilitantPotato> burn a new one :)
<mifauna> hola
<MilitantPotato> if it's corrupt it's useless
<babalo> I did
<^Jsn^> does anyone know why the web browser in kubuntu does not acknowledge that i have an internet connection?  do you have to setup a network profile or some sort for it?
<MilitantPotato> did you format your / partition and run the setup again?
<nosrednaekim> hey mifauna
<babalo> but militantpotato..I've install it on the other pc..and went fine
<ForgeAus> jsn that depends on your internet
<ForgeAus> if you get it from DHCP it should work out of the box
<^Jsn^> i'm connection threw dail up
<babalo> no I didn't format anything
<ForgeAus> but if you need to set up a static IP you ahve to do that manually
<nosrednaekim> ^Jsn^: no, you need to kill a certain service... just a second
<MilitantPotato> babalo: might give formating the / partition a try
<babalo> dhcp yes forgeaus
<MilitantPotato> EXT3 is a good choice
<babalo> I never done it militant
<MilitantPotato> are using the alternate text based?
<ForgeAus> dialup uses a ppp program from memory...
<mifauna> hola
<babalo> yes militant
<MilitantPotato> At some point, there's an option to manually configure the drives
<nosrednaekim> ^Jsn^: system settings->advanced->service manager
<^Jsn^> i'm there
<babalo> yes and I have no idea how to do it...militant
<nosrednaekim> ^Jsn^: and kill the "network status daemon"
<babalo> lvm
<^Jsn^> I don't have that as a coice
<^Jsn^> only Network
<coggz> yay, my installer is now working babalo
<jussi01> !test
<ubot3> Failed.
<babalo> nice...coggz
<MilitantPotato> babalo: are you dual booting?
<babalo> yes....xp/suse
<Arwen> wow, the desaturate filter in compiz is useful
<Arwen> makes everything so much more readable
<babalo> I wanna delete suse and replace it with kubuntu
<MilitantPotato> Once you're in the installer, just choose manual
<nosrednaekim> ^Jsn^: are you sure you are in "service manager"not "system services"?
<babalo> yes I did that
<DarkestHour> ^Jsn^: are you able to connect anything to the net with that computer? say for example, are you talking to us in konversation?
<MilitantPotato> make a fairly large parition for / (root), one somewhere around 1-2gb for /home, and depending on your ram, a swap between 500mb and 2gb
<babalo> but then it tells me to use all disk
<MilitantPotato> babalo: if you do it manually you can pick and choose between the partitions
<MilitantPotato> it's the bottom most option
<^Jsn^> my bad. I was in system services
<dhq> is there anyway to manually controll my fan
<^Jsn^> just getting used to this
<babalo> can I delete suse militant
<^Jsn^> works now. Thanks ALOT!
<MilitantPotato> yea, but formatting that partion :)
<MilitantPotato> partition
<^Jsn^> Will that service restart when i restart ubuntu, or will it stay stopped?
<MilitantPotato> ^Jsn^: uncheck Load at start
<babalo> see this where its complicate lol
<MilitantPotato> babalo: do you know where suse is installed?
<MilitantPotato> hda1, hda2 etc
<^Jsn^> ok
<babalo> hda2 I believe
<MilitantPotato> babalo: if you know where what OS is installed, it's fairly straight forward
<MilitantPotato> make sure you know
<babalo> hda1 is xp
<MilitantPotato> if ya format your windows part. you'll lose it
<MilitantPotato> ok, so format hda2, mount point /, filesystem EXT3
<Regital> does anyone know how to get Samsung T10 mp3 to work on kubuntu?
<noiseidea> hello. does anyone know how to change the default language encoding in KAudioCreator? it defaults to Arabic, which naturally screws up umlauts and stuff like that?
<schemacs> Regital:
<babalo> can I pm you militant?
<MilitantPotato> make sure you have a 500mb to 2gb partition with the filesystem SWAP, and if you want, a partition 1-2gb with the mount point /home EXT3 filesystem
<schemacs> just a sec.
<schemacs> brb
<^Jsn^> Another question... Everytime I close Dolphin i get this error message "Unable to save bookmarks in /home/jason/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive."  Is this a common error?
<frank_> MilitantPotato: you said 1-2Gb for /home    out of how much total?
<MilitantPotato> babalo: sure
<babalo> ty
<MilitantPotato> frank_: sorry?
<schemacs> back
<schemacs> do you have amarok?
<Regital> schemacs, yeah
<frank_> MilitantPotato: i was just reading and /home is where you put all the extra capacity you don't need in / and swap
<schemacs> Cool It should work well then.
<ScorpKing> ^Jsn^: try - sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /home/jason/.kde/
<Regital> really?
<^Jsn^> what is that?
<genii> ^Jsn^: sudo chown -R jason:jason /home/jason/.kde
<nosrednaekim> ^Jsn^: have you ever started dolphin with "sudo dolphin'?
<ScorpKing> hehe genii :P
<genii> ScorpKing: hehe
<^Jsn^> no
<^Jsn^> what is chown?
<Regital> schemacs, i cant talk in priv so just tell me there but i cant answer
<nosrednaekim> ^Jsn^: well, what that does is give you write permissions to all files in your.kde
<trappist> ^Jsn^: CHange OWNer
<schemacs> ok
<^Jsn^> oh ok
<nosrednaekim> ^Jsn^: ooops, actually it changes the OWNER
<^Jsn^> man there are alot of commands to remember
<trappist> ^Jsn^: once you get used to it, you'll wonder how you ever got along without all those commands
<Regital> 1001
<genii> ^Jsn^: Likely you ran dolphin somehow previously with root permissions and it made the bookmarks file unchangeable to the regular owner
 * ScorpKing agrees with trappist..
<Y-Town> Why do I keep getting this error when I close Dolphin: Unable to save bookmarks in /home/dan/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.....My drive is not even remotley close to full  :o)
<nosrednaekim> ScorpKing: be careful with using the number.....
<trappist> Y-Town: probably the same reason as ^Jsn^ :)
 * nosrednaekim thinks about copy and pasting....
<MilitantPotato> sudo chown -r jason:jason ~/
<MilitantPotato> nothing in ~/ should be owned by root or another user
<genii> MilitantPotato: Since the .kde dir is hidden, specifying it doesn't hurt
<jussi01> Y-Town: if you have no special settings in dolphin, go delete that file as root
<^Jsn^> it fixed it.   Thanks again!
<trappist> Y-Town: try sudo chown -R <yourusername> /home/dan/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin
<ScorpKing> nosrednaekim: yeah i know. i'll remember that. i'm used to being the only user. sudo won't work anyway if the user don't belong to the admin group. ;)
 * ScorpKing makes a note..
<nosrednaekim> ScorpKing: true.
<trappist> ScorpKing: unless you have a user-specific entry in sudoers
<MilitantPotato> frank_: if you have over 1.5gb of ram, swap is rarely used, and if your / partition is sizeable, having a fairly large /home mountpoint won't hurt, lets you put large files on your desktop
<jussi01> that error occurs when you use the root here function in dolphin
<nosrednaekim> swap is used for hibernate...
<MilitantPotato> frank_: Wine will take up loads of space I've noticed, my /home is nearly 3gb
<ScorpKing> trappist: true.. it took me a while to figure out visudo. hehe
 * nosrednaekim laughs and shows off his 30GB /home
<Y-Town> trappist: I did that and it worked... was it just a permissions issue?
<nosrednaekim> Y-Town: yep
<trappist> ScorpKing: I just installed and configured pamusb, so instead of entering a password for sudo I can just insert my usb stick :)
<frank_> MilitantPotato: yes I know but 1-2 GB for /home  strikes me as pretty small unless you're really limited in space
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: so swap needs to be larger then your total system memory?
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: correct... 1.5 to 20 times
<nosrednaekim> *2.0
<trappist> Y-Town: yeah some apps, when you run them as root, will set root ownerships on their config/data files, and cause this issue
<ScorpKing> trappist: i was looking for something like that. thanks for the tip. :)
<trappist> Y-Town: it happens with vim if the first thing you do is something like sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Y-Town> trappist: thank you
<trappist> ScorpKing: pamusb.org
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: seems there's lots of misinformed people (myself included)
<trappist> wth?
<trappist> swap doesn't *have* to be larger than your system memory
<nosrednaekim> to hibernate correctly it does
<trappist> nosrednaekim: oh, right :)  I'm not a hibernator
<MilitantPotato> So if you've got 4gb of ram you need 6-8gb of swap?
<nosrednaekim> yup
<Y-Town> trappist: I came in at the end of jsn's question and remembered I had a issue with dolphion as well  :o)
<MilitantPotato> ouch
<nosrednaekim> but hey... if you have 4GB of ram....8GB of disk space should be nothin ;)
<MilitantPotato> yep
<trappist> MilitantPotato: if you're not using all that ram you can probably get away with less.  but if you ARE and it's not big enough, you might be sad.
<Regital> schemacs: yeah it didnt work...
<wolfspfote> hi...I have a serious problem with my xserver....because of the old version in the repositorys I installed the nvidia driver from their homepage....but when it modifies xorg.conf...nothing works
<trappist> wolfspfote: don't let it modify xorg.conf
<trappist> wolfspfote: and, don't use those drivers - use the ones from the repos
<Regital> schemacs, it says Could not connect to MTP Device
<wolfspfote> I have to use dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg to get all working again
<trappist> wolfspfote: setting the driver to "nvidia" should suffice
 * martijn81 uses smxi for that
<wolfspfote> trappist: thats the next problem...I wanted to get the repo driver back....but then x also wont start....because of the kernel module version isnt the same as the driver...
<wolfspfote> the nvidia original driver recompiled the nvidia module
<trappist> wolfspfote: yeah once you've installed the nvidia.com driver it's hard to get rid of
<wolfspfote> any hints?
<trappist> wolfspfote: you might try envy
<wolfspfote> uhm...thats this install script....isnt it?
<trappist> !envy
<ubot3> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<wolfspfote> yes...
<martijn81> i am glad i vacn
<wolfspfote> trappist: du you also know how to get 2 screens to work ?
<martijn81> oops
<martijn81> i am glad i can use smxi for this, it' s such a nice script for sidux
<wolfspfote> some hours ago someone sent me a link in here....but it was under windows...and now I am running linux again
<Fat-head> on ubuntu i was able to type in terminal: gksu nautilus. what do i type in kubuntu ?
<cuznt> did you try the same thing?
<Fat-head> doesnt work
<martijn81> Fat-head: kdesu konqueror
<Fat-head> kk thnx
<MilitantPotato> I liked the old envy message better
<MilitantPotato> Which method of backing up is best for an external hard drive to copy / to?
<MilitantPotato> dd just mucked my partitions up, cp failed miserably
<SlimeyPete> rsync's useful if you need to resume after a crash
<MilitantPotato> rsync would let me copy the filesystem back over?
<Fat-head> has anyone been able to update their bios using a dell inspiron e1505/6400 ?
<nosrednaekim> with ubuntu?
<trappist> MilitantPotato: yep, and it does a lot of other cool stuff too.  if you do another backup, it'll only transfer compressed diffs of changed files, instead of copying the whole thing over again.
<SlimeyPete> MilitantPotato: it essentially functions like cp but it'll resume files.
<Fat-head> yeh
<SlimeyPete> well, rather it won't bother copying data that's already there
<trappist> MilitantPotato: but if you're transferring to a fat-formatted drive, you'll lose all your file ownerships and permissions
<MilitantPotato> Awsome, I tried flyback, seemed great but I couldn't restore the install and have it boot.
<Tm_T> intelikey: aww, root <3
<MilitantPotato> is EXT2 ok?
<Fat-head> nosrednaekin yes with ubuntu, u have ?
<trappist> MilitantPotato: oh if you want it to boot, you'll want to use dd... copying files won't reinstall your boot sector
<Fat-head> nosrednaekim yes with ubuntu u have ?
<trappist> dd or g4u (ghost for unix)
<intelikey> Tm_T :)
<MilitantPotato> trappist: my mbr is on hda0, linux on hda3, if I do dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/sdc1 will that work?
<trappist> MilitantPotato: if sdc1 is a partition big enough to hold hda3, yes
<MilitantPotato> ok, I'll go that route next time
<trappist> MilitantPotato: err... come to think of it, I'm not sure I've tried dd on a partition - only on a whole drive
<MilitantPotato> trappist:yea that's where I'm lost
<trappist> but I don't see why it wouldn't work
<intelikey> anyone know what rez vga=771 produces ?
<intelikey> off hand that is ^
<MilitantPotato> I can't do a whole drive
<nosrednaekim> Fat-head: no.... but look on the dell section of th ubuntu forums
<Fat-head> k
<MilitantPotato> Fat-head: It's advisable to update bios from a floppy
<martijn81> never use wine for that though
<intelikey> trappist: my mbr is on hda0, <<<<  MBR on a partition ???
<MilitantPotato> Fat-head: if it goes bad, you'll need a new CMOS chip, or a new mobo
<Fat-head> thnx guys
<Fat-head> oh
<intelikey> MilitantPotato how did you manage that ?
<Fat-head> but i use a notebook which doesnt have a floppy
<trappist> intelikey: 800x600
<trappist> intelikey: good catch :)
<martijn81> Fat-head: i dunno where your comment comes from, but you could always use a usb disk
<intelikey> trappist ty.  didn't mean for you to go googling for me tho.  just thought someone might know without looking it up
<MilitantPotato> intelikey: sorry, I meant grub
<trappist> intelikey: I had a text file handy
<intelikey> ah thanks.
<MilitantPotato> Got the flu, my brain isn't cooperating
<intelikey> i wanted to use the same resolution for watching vidios as the frame buffer was set to, so that it didn't leave me in the dark when the movie ended.
<intelikey> MilitantPotato i stand under you.
<slow-motion> hi
<eddieftw> hi slow-motion
<intelikey> i just handed my self a fist full of movies, which i accepted graciously of course...
<schemacs> regital: when u plug in the samsung player does a usb device pop up or anything?
<Regital> schemacs, no
<schemacs> regital join channel #stuff
<trappist> intelikey: so now you can tell us - really, which is better, giving or receiving?
<Regital> hold on i think i found some help
<intelikey> trappist sure is.
<trappist> heh.
<magistrum> hi ppl :) can anyone give me a bit of help
<trappist> !ask
<ubot3> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<magistrum> i have a problem with my sound card in vista it always shows headphones, and when i installed pclinux my soundcard worked i was happy but i love kubuntu and my soundcard doesnt work in it because pclinux has an option in mixer to split headphones from speakers pls help
<magistrum> any ideas
<magistrum> :( none
<trappist> magistrum: patience.
<magistrum> ooo ok :) that i need to learn to have, iam new to irc... i tohught its instant answer forgot ppl need to think lol
<sredna> is kmail buggyness a kubuntu specific issue?
 * ScorpKing thinks and wonder why people never read the channel topic..
<sredna> it crashes sending mail in some cases
<trappist> sredna: nope :)  all the bugs I've run into are acknowledged upstream
<sredna> i just lost a long mail
<sredna> does anyone know of a functioning mail client?
<magistrum> steta :)
<magistrum> bad
<magistrum> jea
<magistrum> thunderbird
<magistrum> mozzila
<magistrum> just download from www.mozzila.com or something like that
<ScorpKing> !enter > magistrum
<sredna> i even saved it in drafts, but activating it there moves it away it seems :-(
<Y-Town> I am trying to change my resolution on my monitor and it keeps going back to what it currently is...  any ideas as to why?
<ScorpKing> sredna: sudo aptitude install thunderbird
<sredna> i would so hate having to do that
<magistrum> hmm bug
<ScorpKing> sredna: i would prever using kmail myself but it really misbehave sometimes ;)
<magistrum> hmm any ideas for my sound :) sory to bother but my installation kubunut ended and iwant to restart
<magistrum> scorpking any ideas on me
<magistrum> !
<ScorpKing> !sound | magistrum
<ubot3> magistrum: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sredna> it's possibly having to do with kmail checking adresses
<magistrum> hmm i did that already, the problem is in mixer, he cannot dicifer the headphones from speakers so speakers dont work
<Regital> schemacs, i got it to work with rhythmbox
<schemacs> sweet
<schemacs> regital: is it an mtp device to you know?
<magistrum> ok nothing going to reboot cya guys
<ScorpKing> magistrum: no idea then. hang around till someone else can help or search on google
<magistrum> ok
<schemacs> regital: did it work out of the box?
<Regital> schemacs, no i had to install some packages for it
<mohamed_> hello all, is it possible to install windows XP on kubuntu because i need it for testing ?
<Regital> mohamed_ do you mean dual-boot?
<mohamed_> Regital, no, i mean i run it from kubuntu
<intelikey> !vmware
<ubot3> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<schemacs> virtualbox is better.
<Regital> mohamed_ well i cant help with that
<schemacs> Xen is fun.
<mohamed_> thx all and Regital  where i can start ?
<Regital> well you can ask around and see if anyone can help
<the_darkside_986> is it possible to install KDE4 and have completely separate menus between KDE3 and 4. i want to have KDE4 but only if i can isolate it from KDE3.5
<mohamed_> Regital, just give me a link or doc to read then i start when i face troubles i back ask again here :)
<ForgeAus> theDarkside theres a few ways of doing that
<ForgeAus> one is to use vmware
<ForgeAus> or some other kind of virtualization (virtualbox, qemu) hmm not sure about usermode linux...
<magistrum> back
<mohamed_> thx ForgeAus i look now to virtualbox
<the_darkside_986> i was wanting to set up session manager to be able to choose 3 or 4, but the last time i installed KDE 4 it made my menu a complete mess. I'd like to slowly  migrate to KDE4 so I can learn its API and new features.
<magistrum> now antoher question after instalation the kubuntu told me my nvidia controler is not on, would i want to turn it on when i say yes it crashes
<ForgeAus> thedarkside thats why virtualization is good
<ForgeAus> it works as a sandbox :)
<magistrum> that other adpt is using him
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure a simple nested shell (sure it gives you a new environment) would work
<ForgeAus> if you alter a file it stays altered ...
<magistrum> anything on Nvidia Cards, can anyone help on that
<ForgeAus> I don't know if kmenu has the ability to create some kinda profile where the menu is a user-specific one or not
<ForgeAus> or run off a user-specific profile anyway
<mohamed_> all screenshots for kubuntu i see 3D and i never become happy with this due to ATI :)
<the_darkside_986> i am thinking... i guess i could just edit my menus manually to either remove 3 or 4 entries as i see fit. hopefully it is easy to tell which menu entry is for KDE4 and which is for 3... i tried KDE4 once but i miss it already. the icon rotation feature is so much fun.
<ForgeAus> mohamed I hear ya
<ForgeAus> sounds it darkside :)
<ForgeAus> I have yet to touch those waters :)
<ForgeAus> but I will.. someday... soon
<mohamed_> ForgeAus, all hardware i own is amd, ATI :)
<ForgeAus> mohamed with me its Intel, Asus, ATI
<mohamed_> ForgeAus, can i run 3D compiz with my ATI ?
<ForgeAus> gotta say I'm luvin my 22" widescreen lcd tho :)
<Beaver{rRr}> what's easiest way to set up NAT on linux comp, and connect windows vista to it?
<ForgeAus> mohamed yes I think you can it just may not be easy to set up
<ForgeAus> Beaver you mean IP routing?
<Beaver{rRr}> ForgeAus: yes
<ForgeAus> hehe I wouldn't know
<Beaver{rRr}> lulz
<mohamed_> ForgeAus,  i already download the latest ATI driver yesterday and install it but i fail, i have ATI x1200 builtin
<magistrum> hi
<magistrum> i have an issue with kubuntu with nvidia card can anyone help pls
<ScorpKing> !nvidia | magistrum
<ubot3> magistrum: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magistrum> ok thnx
<the_darkside_986> i just added the newest kde4 repository to apt, but when i search for kde4-core it keeps showing the older pre-release. any ideas?
<martijn81> the_darkside_986: you done a sudo apt-get update too
<the_darkside_986> i thought i did but i'll try again
<magistrum> hej scorpion king i did what you sad, but it sad it cant fech the file for my nvidia card :) something about Restricted Drivers any idea whats that
<the_darkside_986> how do i tell if a package is from a certain repository? i want to make sure kde4-core is the right one before doing an install.
<intelikey> apt-cache policy package
<the_darkside_986> thanks
<intelikey> anyone know how to get vlc to do dvd/menu in console ?
<MilitantPotato> Where are KDE theme and kicker settings stored?
<the_darkside_986> kde4-core keeps asking me to insert my kubuntu dvd so i don't think it is the correct newest version of KDE4 :/
<intelikey> MilitantPotato just a guess   ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker     or something like that.
<martijn81> MilitantPotato: somewhere in ~/.kde/share/config i guess
<mohamed_> thx all now i add virtualbox to my repository and will install later, ForgeAus back to ATI i realy is there any how to for run this card ?
<slow-motion> n8
<intelikey> yeah listen to martijn81 s/he probably has kde installed,    i don't
<derdui_> Hi can anybody help me with that errorlog?http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/83658/
<intelikey> error of what ?
<derdui_> cups error
<intelikey> add self to cupsd or cupsys group
<intelikey> or possably   lpd or lpadmin
<onavarrete> hello everybody, is possible to configure a Windows Live mail account using Kmail?
<cpk1> onavarrete: does windows live let you use pop?
<intelikey> oh yuch   you also have a bad driver.    E [10/Mar/2008:22:25:46 +0100] Syntax error on line 20 of printers.conf
<onavarrete> no it doesn't cpk,
<intelikey> or maybe not driver.   configuration file.
<derdui_> iam in the group lpadmin, and that driver is original form canon
<intelikey> doesn't mean it will work with *buntu
<onavarrete> i used to manage my mail with evolution (ubuntu)
<onavarrete> but now I switch to KDE
<intelikey> derdui_ is it "for ubuntu"  or is it a debian package ?
<derdui_> well, on the german page, ther ist a documentation for the installation
<intelikey> or a generic  ppd ?
 * intelikey doesn't buy printers that need drivers.
<onavarrete> I think I found the solution!! thanks anyway cpk
<intelikey> if echo "Hello world. \n" >/dev/lp0   doesn't print i don't want it.
 * intelikey has also learned to "hate" dvd's due to DRM
<derdui_> thats my printers.conf,http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/83739/ dies anybody know whats wrong there?
<intelikey> the error said line 20     20 DeviceURI   <<<   try just commenting it out and see if it helps
<intelikey> howto convert .vob to something useful ?
<derdui_> doesnt work intelikey
<Odd-rationale> intelikey: Try http://www.zamzar.com/ but if the file is bigger 100 mb, it won't work
<intelikey> derdui_ idk.
<intelikey> Odd-rationale heh what .vob is not larger than 100m ???
<intelikey> these are all 10 times that.
<Odd-rationale> intelikey: some... You cut it into ten pieces...
<derdui_> what do you mean intelikey
<intelikey> idk=i don't know.
<intelikey> irc hicup
<derdui_> hmmm.... oki, now the password is accepted, but the printer doesnt prints a testpage
<intelikey> derdui_ showed to be paused.   use kdesudo and run the print manager as root to un-pause the printer and see if that helps
<intelikey> cups is not me cups of tee
<derdui_> whats the order to run the manager?
<intelikey> idk i dont have kde installed.
<intelikey> kprint[tab][tab]
<ScorpKing> how can i add the contents of cell 1A on sheet1-50 in Oo calc? maybe something like =SUM(SHEET(??).A1) ?
<Odd-rationale> intelikey: This *might* convert .vob's http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652843
<Odd-rationale> I don't remember.
<intelikey> i'll have a look   thanks
<ForgeAus> oo.o isn't really kubuntu-specific is there a channel for that?
<Odd-rationale> intelikey: Are you trying to pirate dvd's :P
<alallalala> holaa
<intelikey> Odd-rationale yes absolutely,  trying to RIP from disk to hdd and put in a usable format so i can watch at a whim.
<derdui_> the printer is inactive but were can i change this? i found nothing in the printermamager
<Odd-rationale> intelikey: Can you not rip the dvd --> .ogg
<intelikey> .vob will play in vlc  but there has to be a better format.
<gianni> Hi all
<DaSkreech> intelikey: hey
<intelikey> Odd-rationale .ogg would be fine with me.   it's the ripping that takes some doing
<gianni>  I have a problem with apt-get update, can you help me?
<intelikey> DaSkreech
<gianni> I'm a newbie :(
<Odd-rationale> !ask | gianni
<ubot3> gianni: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gianni> I install kubuntu 7.10 and I'm online with Ethernet
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Wouldn't happen to be on Hardy?
<intelikey> nope   dapper
<gianni> but when I run command 'apt-get update' it is timeout..
<gianni> I must download driver to wireless
<intelikey> seeing that hardy is supposed to be LTS  i may use it when it swims
<intelikey> !wifi | gianni have you checked here ?
<ubot3> gianni have you checked here ?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Just did a dist-upgrade from dapper to hardy
<intelikey> kewl.   figured it could be done.    but it may work better after the release :)
<gianni> no, no I know what I must use to run wireless. My problem is that if I run 'apt-get update' it does timeout
<intelikey> pastebin your sources.list
<gianni> here?
<intelikey> no
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gianni> ok
 * DaSkreech is always fascinated by people who can't get on the net but are on IRC :)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: can't get KDE to boot thouugh :(
<intelikey> there was a bug about that was there not
<intelikey> to boot ?   kde isn't an operating system, it's a desktop environment
<intelikey> oh you mean to start
<intelikey> DaSkreech tried startx from a console to see why ?
<gianni> ... I think, Ipasted my source.list here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59194/
<DaSkreech> intelikey: need to get hal working first
<intelikey> hal is not needed for kde
<DaSkreech> I know but I can't remove xfce till I fix hal
<intelikey> kde will make use of it.  but you can run kde without it
<intelikey> oh
<gianni> when apt-get connect first link, it does timeout
<gianni> and second, third.. all
<intelikey> i can't ping http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com   can you ?
<gianni> yes I do
<gianni> i can ping
<gianni> i can ping all link but they do timeout with apt-get
<RickKnight> I am trying to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy. At "installing the upgrades" the process hung at 56% (sendmail-bin). My system isn't crashed but the upgrade has been on this file for 40 minutes now. What should I do?
<derdui_> > hat jemand ne idee, warum mein drucker nicht druckt, obwohl er erkannt wurde per lsusb wird der angezeigt.... aber im cubs steht das:> CanonIp2200 (Standarddrucker) "Unable to open USB port device file: No such file or directory"
<stdin> !de | derdui_
<ubot3> derdui_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<derdui_> sorry, i was in the wrong window
<wastedfluid> hey guys.  I'm trying to hoko up an external monitor to my laptop.  If I plug up the monitor to my laptop and restart x, It displays it perfectly!  But, as soon as I login to kde 3.5.8, or kde4, it goes black and says No Support.. anyone know how to do this?
<gianni> ehm, are there solution for apt-get update timeout with new kubuntu 7.10 installation?
<selckin> chage to a diffrend mirror
<wastedfluid>  But why does it work at the login screen?  Obviously it works at some point..  I've used this monitor back when I had windows installed
<wastedfluid> so u think its just incompatible?
<gianni> where I can all mirror?
<gianni> where do I find all mirror?
<ScorpKing> !sources
<ubot3> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ScorpKing> gianni: try to look there ^
<ubotwo> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<gianni> my source.list is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59194/ and I can ping all link. thanks for link now I read them
<gianni> I used these link tomorrow but the 'Adept Manager' not respond then four hours.. so now I test shell but I look timeout
<sfears> i'm having problems with the computer shutting down when i close the laptop lid.. i've already set power management to "do nothing" for both ac & battery power.. any ideas where else a setting like that could be?
<gianni> any ideas?
<stdin> ubotwo: part
<gianni> sorry no tomorrow but yesterday..
<Phantom-Ex> Anyone know the syntax of /etc/inittab ?
<macdunbar> does any one know if i compiled my own kernel for my macbook will updates screw it up later?
<ForgeAus> macdunbar perhas you'd be better to ask in #OSX or something?... as ofr compiling your own kernel then it depends on what the updates are
<ForgeAus> theres a few dangers tho
<ForgeAus> one that the other software will assume your kernel is a standard one...
<macdunbar> well it's the kernel for my kubuntu install
<gianni> bye
<intelikey> that was an interesting run...
<ForgeAus> and two that an update might be an update to the kernel itself, which could make things nasty...
<ForgeAus> interesting run at what?
<intelikey> at work.
<gianni> ?
<ForgeAus> so what happened that was so interesting?
<macdunbar> ForgeAus: thx i think i'll just not install any updates for the kernel
<intelikey> oh just the way it played out.
<intelikey> it's calls like that that make this job worth doing.
<intelikey> !ot | me
<ubot3> me: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Phantom-Ex> What is the difference between the 2-5 runlevels?
<intelikey> Phantom-Ex nothing
<intelikey> not unless you change something that is.
 * intelikey uses runlevel 9
<Phantom-Ex> After I create more ttys how would I access them? Same way just with higher Function keys?
<Phantom-Ex> intelikey ok
<intelikey> Phantom-Ex yes.   and notice that left-alt+f1-12 is tty 1 through 12  but right-alt+f1-12  is tty 13 through 24
<Phantom-Ex> intelikey thx
<intelikey> and you don't "create more ttys"   unless you do actually mean compile the kernel to support more than 255 tty's ....   you simply access them.
<intelikey> pasting file /usr/local/bin/24
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d745efff4
<intelikey> Phantom-Ex if you know anything about shell grammor you can glean thoughts from that pastebin
<Phantom-Ex> ok
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello. what do I need to get mkv playback on kubuntu?
<gundam_rx78nt1> !mkv
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> wishen this boxen had front usb port now....
<shroedi> Guten Abend
<shroedi> !nvidia
<ubot3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> tov yom aleichem
<shroedi> Ist hier jemand der Deutsch chatet?
<intelikey> !de
<ubot3> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<shroedi> THX
<intelikey> d'nada
<Regital> hey, im trying to install java, and when i get to the website there are 2 different installation files
<Regital> Linux RPM and Linux, which one should i install?
<Y-Town> tar.gz
<intelikey> !java | Regital
<ubot3> Regital: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Regital> intelikey, thanks
<intelikey> welcome
<intelikey> i wonder why ^l doesn't clear the screen on one console but does on others
 * intelikey investigates
<intelikey> i think it's because bash is /bin/bash on that console....
<gundam_rx78nt1> is there any good sites or howto's for bash scripting?
<intelikey> yep that was/is why.
<stdin> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<stdin> gundam_rx78nt1: ^
<intelikey> gundam_rx78nt1 and ask stdin    he a pro
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> well, I know my way round a shell ;)
<intelikey> gundam_rx78nt1 what i started to say was   #bash   has a really handy bash guide
<Hydrogen> I'm a pro.
<Hydrogen> that is all
<intelikey> stdin heh.  i don't   i always get stuck in the shell     lol
<stdin> kill -9 solves that :p
 * intelikey looks for a way around shell....
<intelikey> kill -9 -1 that is.
<intelikey> sudo kill -9 -1
<stdin> just unplug it, it's quicker
<intelikey> not much
<gundam_rx78nt1> thanks for the help stdin, intelikey.
<intelikey> but i have a power box on top of my box,  i can flip the lighted toggle, and >>>>-<<<<
<intelikey> lights out!
<Regital> hmm...
<intelikey> gundam_rx78nt1 welcome.     and really stdin is good help with shell Q's   i play around in the shell a lot myself so if you need anything else...
<Regital> i just installed java but still doesnt seem to work
<Regital> wait... i forgot to restart firefox =D
<stdin> "dosen't work" means nothing, what doesn't work and what have you tried
<derdui_> Hi, one question, i have allready installed my canon ip2200 printer, i can see it in cups, bu ti cant print, and i cant change ist to local printer..... what can i do now?
<intelikey>            ^
<intelikey> remove and reinstall the printer as local
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> someone care to chase down a package for me???      grep bin/startx /var/lib/dpkg/info/*
<intelikey> oh never mind i have a box that has working xorg   i'll check on it.
<LjL> intelikey, that command won't work, argument list too long
<stdin> $ dpkg -S bin/startx
<stdin> xinit: /usr/bin/startx
<genii> "bash: /bin/grep: Argument list too long"
<intelikey> LjL it would without the *
<LjL> so it does
<intelikey> thanks fellows.
<LjL> intelikey,
<LjL> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xinit.list:/usr/bin/startx
<LjL> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xinit.md5sums:11d20dc99a56859d04bdeaa8e447ae8b  usr/bin/startx
<intelikey> k  yeah stdin beat you to it.  but thanks.
<LjL> wasn't sure it was the same thing.
<asobi> what's the chan for kde4?
<intelikey> yeah it is.   it's the  xinit package
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubot3> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<asobi> thanks
<stdin> dpkg -S is at its core a wrapper around grep <expression> /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<intelikey> stdin yeah    but it helps not when looking for non-installed packages.
<stdin> intelikey: there's always packages.ubuntu.com to :)
<intelikey> i haven't playes there much   can you search for things like startx there ?
<stdin> yeah, you can search for files in packages
<derdui_> Hi does anybody know a free version off turboprint? but one were i dont have that dammed banner in my picture^^
<intelikey> k i'll make a note of that.
<intelikey>    You have searched for filenames that contain /etc/X11/X in suite dapper, all sections, and
<intelikey>    architecture(s) i386.
<intelikey>    Sorry, your search gave no results
<intelikey> seems that the search feature on that page leaves something to be desired.
#kubuntu 2008-03-11
<intelikey> i'm still missing something.    startx yields scrolling error loop "X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<intelikey> X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<intelikey>  i have vidio driver kbd driver mouse driver 100dpi fonts xinit and xorg-core ....    wonder what i missed...
<intelikey> anybody know off hand which one of those might be required to get xorg to work ???   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7a64a6d0
<intelikey> that's what x-window-system-core   would pull in.   but i know that it's not all needed...
<intelikey> is mesa a must for xorg ???
<intelikey> hmmm that's not it.
<intelikey> oh   poo     i found it.   now i'm like DUH!       xserver-xorg
<intelikey> ok the .vob files play "somewhat better" inside of xorg    (vlc)  ffr
<anon32> anyone here using sftp? how fast a cpu will I need to get 50MB/s?
<tekteen> anon32: the bandwidth is the limiting factor
<anon32> bandwidth where?
<tekteen> anon32: on your network
<anon32> hardly, 10gbit
<tekteen> you have a lot of bandwidth!
<tekteen> I do not know the answer to the question. sorry
<tekteen> not too good of a cpu though
<anon32> ok, just checking
 * anon32 goes to planning a fileserver
<^Jsn^> hey does anyone know if there is a driver for the linksys wmp54gx wireless pci card for linux?
<Boohbah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621088
<Boohbah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239306
<^Jsn^> is that for me?
<crxyem> anyone here ever look at pclinuxos ?
<derdui_> can anybody help me to configure my canon ip2200 printer? i have testet 4 drivers, but i cant choose local printer, an i think thats the problem why the printer doesnt work
<fuhreal> Anyone know how to start the networkmanager daemon?
<praWned_> hi all, A general linux question i guess: if i have a process running. is there any way of tapping into it and viewing its output. theres a package manager running (apt) but i cant see the output in my terminal. its being run by root and is using 90% cpu
<stdin> praWned_: in general, no. but for apt it keeps a log in /var/log/apt/term.log
<beener> ive been trying to share my connection to my xbox so i can ftp in to it
<fuhreal> Anyone know what package is required to stream media from a windows pc to Amarok?
<beener> ive been useing this as a guide > http://www.howtoforge.com/internet-connection-sharing-masquerading-on-linux
<beener> but i dont have the service command
<mohamed_> how can i remove 3D effect from kubuntu, ?
<anon32> mohamed_, uninstall em
<beener> i did all the steps up to the service part but now im stuck so i dont knwo what to do? is there something i can do or some way i can finish this
<mohamed_> anon32, what is em ?
<beener> i sure he ment them*
<beener> im *
<anon32> mohamed_, `em is shorthand for "them"
<mohamed_> ooh :)
<derdui_> has anybody an idea why i cant change my canon ip2200 to lokal printer? the field is grey.... so i cant use the usb port, and the printer doesnt work
<mohamed_> i uninstall all compiz stuff
<mohamed_> but still stuck with my ati card
<mohamed_> desktop move very slow
<beener|afk> still here if you wouldnt mind if you can help me out send me the anser in a quarry
<fuhreal> Whats needed to stream MP3's from a windows shared box to my linux box?  Amarok says the protocol isn't recognized
<anon32> fuhreal, stream em? shoutcast
<unix_infidel> what's a quick way to find out what shopping cart softwre a website is using?
<fuhreal> anon32: so u mean, I can't just browse the box and open an mp3 ?
<anon32> oh, then you need to set up the filesharing wizard
<anon32> on the Windows box
<anon32> but you said "stream"
<fuhreal> anon32: filesharing is done already ..... its the nix box thats kaking out ...
<anon32> fuhreal, I believe you browse to shared directories using the smb:// protocol?
<anon32> as in smb://10.222.222.222?
<fuhreal> anon32: yes, no problem there, just a problem when i try to play the file so it streams to this computer .....
<fuhreal> anon32: as in, it will stay local to the windows box but play here
<anon32> hmm
<fuhreal> anon32: thats what i mean by streaming
<anon32> perhaps amarok just doesn't support it. Perhaps you could use smbfs and mount the shared folder?
<anon32> that would be a buzzkill though, no network support
<fuhreal> ahhh
<fuhreal> Xine plugin ........
<anon32> oh, mp3 support
<anon32> zzz... I thought you already had that covered
<fuhreal> so did i
<fuhreal> :|
<geos> Someone who has done kernel-programming here?
<fuhreal> anon32: k mp3 support is there but it Amarok says ... "no suitable input plugin"
<anon32> hmm, dunno. It works for me so I don't know what else to say.
<fuhreal> anon32:  lol kool i'll keep truckin
<beener> er i had that same problem @ fuh
<beener> let me think for a sec
<derdui_> Hi can annybody explain me please, how to install programms via kde graphical surface?
<anon32> !adept | derdui_
<ubot3> derdui_: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<phoenixz> *something* is writing like nuts to my harddrive, and my dual CPU is twice 90% in wait.. How can I find which app is doing this??
<derdui_> well i tried it, but wenn i type in the name of the programm i like to have, installed, adept dont find it.... but it is saved directly on the desktop
<beener> control esc
<beener> @pheonixz
<fuhreal> beener: i'm gunna try rythmbox
<beener> ic ill let you know how i fixed my amorok when i rember been a while
<geos> derdui_: Have you downloaded the programm?
<fuhreal> kool ty
<derdui_> yes geos its a rar file but i have installed unrar-free
<beener> does anyone know how to share connection by the way
<geos> derdui_: then you have to unrar it and use the installer oder dpkg instead of adept
<derdui_> you are also in the german kubuntuchat geaos?
<beener> thats it i remeber part of it youll have to grab the mediabuntu packages ill go and see if i can find the link
<derdui_> so we can talk in german^^
<geos> adept downloads the necessary packages itself
<beener> on how to @fuh
<geos> derdui_: ja
<derdui_> oki^^ geos
<Dr_willis> unrar e whatever.rar
<derdui_> da steht anber nix mit entpacken^^ wie mach ich das dann?
<derdui_> @geos
<geos> derdui_ : let's change to kubuntu-de. There we can talk in german.
<ridefree> kubuntu live cd, verizon aircard working in minutes, but konqueror will not open web pages
<ridefree> any help?
<fuhreal> beener: I got Ryhtmbox going ..... with gstream plugins ........ i wish amarok would just tell me what its missing lol
<beener> try this
<beener> sudo aptitude update
<beener> sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<beener> though im still looking for the mediabuntu souces i used not finding it at the moment srry but im going to keep lookin
<crxyem> so, any ideas why I see 100% processor usage, and coming out of standby, the screen res drops to 800x 600 and I need to restart my session to fix it
<fuhreal> beener: no prob thanks for the help .. btw whats aptitude?
<beener> not sure i only know a few answers my self
<beener> here we go i found them
<beener> this should fix it
<beener> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<beener> hope this works for you
<beener> no one here know how to share a conection on linux
<fuhreal> hehe
<beener> i think in linux its  called masquarading or something
<fuhreal> i wonder... maybe the prob is with dolphin and not amarok
<beener> why do you wonder that?
<beener> did you run the codecs?
<beener> T_T no one can help me huh...
<beener> dern
<crxyem> so, any ideas why I see 100% processor usage, and coming out of standby, the screen res drops to 800x 600 and I need to restart my session to fix it
<beener> er i dont know
<beener> try ctrl esc and just cancle the process that takes too much time
<beener> much memory
<beener> *
<crxyem> everything seems to be normal , nothing hogging memory
<beener> er than that all i could help with
<beener> srry
<dorkface> Hi all, I was wondering if anybody knew off the top of their head of a program that would print the register of a keyboard key when you press it?
<beener> Fuh did thoughs codes work?
<Jucato> dorkface: xev
<dorkface> sweet, thanks
<davedorm> help!
<davedorm> trying to install kubuntu on a new pc
<davedorm> and it is freezing on the video, it'a an intel i840 series
<Jahromeo> hi guys is there any reason i cant see any skype contacts listed in ubuntu - windows box is fine with same username - any ideas?
<SouperSauce> I'm having a problem running kmail/kontakt in gnome. I've set up a gmail imap account and i can see entries for my gmail folders but they're all blank and I can't seem to find a way to change them
<SouperSauce> i was thinking it had something to do with the local folders not being created but i'm not sure
<SouperSauce> figured i would be more likely to get help in here since it is a kde app
<Jahromeo> hi guys is there any reason i cant see any skype contacts listed in ubuntu - windows box is fine with same username - any ideas?
<beener> @fuh did it work?
<aib_> is there any support for webkit nightlies on kubuntu?
<Stoffer> is there an easy way to get programs to autostart instead of editing .kde/autostart?
<Stoffer> easier*
<genii> Stoffer: Make a rightclick context menu action for it where the action is something like copy the shortcut to .kde/Autostart
<genii> Info on making context menus: http://legroom.net/2007/04/20/adding-custom-actions-kde-context-menus
<Stoffer> genii, thanks
<genii> Stoffer: np
<Jucato> (you don't edit ~/.kde/Autostart anyway)
<Jucato> just drag and drop the program to the folder
<genii> Jucato: Yes, this is true
<Stoffer> yeah, well, my fault for hitting the first link in google which happened to be the gentoo wiki :P
<Jucato> KDE also has a powerful/versatile session management system
<Jucato> you can choose to manually save a session with only the stuff you want started at login, then set the session to restore only from that, never automatically saving the session at logout
<N3W5P4P3R> new saitek keyboard http://www.badjasmine.com/my-ex/index.php?key=c8oap3i5av537tu
<mjponce> o/
<tsunami1> I am trying to get separate x windows or x servers on dual monitors.  I used envy to install the ati driver and I have an x800.
<tsunami1> I have dual monitors but I want separate x windows and can't seem to find a guide.
<tsunami1> oh and I'm running 7.10 gutsy
<root________> hoa como instalo amsn
<NickPresta> !es | root
<ubot3> root: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<NickPresta> Christ, 9 root users...
<NickPresta> root, sudo apt-get install amsn
<argos> holas , algun latino por aqui ????
<alucardromero_> Yo, pero yo hablo primero ingles.
<NickPresta> !es
<ubot3> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<SouperSauce> can anyone tell me what the deal with this is http://i30.tinypic.com/2emj0va.png ?
<argos> gracias amigos
<alucardromero_> ;)
<NickPresta> SouperSauce, it just looks like the Folder heading needs to be expanded
<SouperSauce> oh... wow... now i feel really stupid
<^jsn^> is there a disk formatting tool in kubuntu?
<SouperSauce> this has been driving me insane
<NickPresta> SouperSauce, don't worry. It happens to us all :)
<NickPresta> ^jsn^, you can use qtparted, which is included
<^jsn^> is there a gui for it, or is it command line based?
<NickPresta> ^jsn^, it uses the QT frontend. It has a GUI similar to other QT applications. It might not be installed by default actually. If that is the case, sudo apt-get install qtparted (or find qtparted in Adept). Otherwise, you can use gparted, which is similar to qtparted except it uses the GTK frontend instead of QT
<mjponce> saludos!
<jessie> what?
<jessie> is anybody in here?
<^jsn^> it says that qtparted has no installable candidate
<jessie> ^jsn^: i haven't got the slightest clue on that. try "sudo apt-get update" first
<beener> dern still nothing working
<beener> does anyone know how to share a connection
<jessie> beener: i use firestarter
<root________> hola a todosss
<root________> q lo q
<root________>  menores
<root________>  rataS
<root________> AAAA
<root________> AAAA
<root________> AAAAAAA
<beener> how do you use that?
<root________> NO HABLAN ESPAÑOL
<root________> MOTHER FOCKERR SPANIHS NO TALL
<beener> i read some were that it wont let you search the net with it
<beener> though
<jessie> beener: wellll... install it and go trough the wizard
<jessie> and i haven't had a problem with that
<beener> lol >.>  ill try it thanks | apt-get firestarter should work right
<beener> ?
<jessie> beener: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Erickj92> does anyone have time to come into a PM with me to help me set up apache?
<jessie> Erickj92: what do you need help w/?
<beaud> Hi
<Erickj92> the setting it up
<beaud> Anyone familliar with iwlwifi?
<jessie> okay, do you want php, etc?
<Erickj92> to make it so people can veiw my index.html
<Erickj92> i dont need PHP
<Erickj92> just basic HTML
<jessie> Erickj92: That's really simple. do you have it installed?
<Erickj92> yeah
<Hydrogen> !lamp
<ubot3> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Hydrogen> follow the apache section
<beener> @jess when it says says shareing should i select the one im conecting to the internet with or the one i want to share from
<jessie> share to
<beener> k
<jessie> okay, now "sudo kate /etc/apache2/apache2.conf"
<jessie> to the apache guy
<beener> telling me eth0 isnt ready could it be because i tried to do something else before
<^Jsn^> jessie; thanks for the help.  My apt-get needed to be updated
<beener> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<jessie> beener: hm... i dunno then. be sure that  you have an ip assigned to it first
<beener> thats what i tried before
<jessie> ^Jsn^: sure thing
<jessie> beener: hmmm... well... i haven't got a clue then
<Erickj92> Hydrogen, i followed the guide, but people outside my network cant access the page
<jessie> Erickj92: do you have a static ip or dns server or the like?
<jessie> Erickj92: or high speed or what?
<Erickj92> highspeed
<Erickj92> DSL
<Jahromeo> jerome@IAbandon:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/320 maxtor -o force
<Jahromeo> Failed to access '/dev/sdb1/media/320': Not a directory
<jessie> did you have to configure your router specially?
<^Jsn^> qtparted seems to only do hard disk partitions.  Does anyone know of an app that will format a memory card?
<Erickj92> i set up portforwarding
<Jahromeo> why does it refuse to mount when drive is 320 Maxtor
<Erickj92> with it
<jessie> ^Jsn^: gparted
<^Jsn^> lol ok let me try that one
<jessie> Erickj92: okay, well, go into the router and look to see what the external ip is. not 192.168.1.1 or what not, it should be something different
<Erickj92> my external is 204.somthing
<Erickj92> i know that
<jessie> alright, go double check it then try to go to it in a browser
<jessie> the ip
<X314> okay. quick silly question. difference betwene gutsy and hardy?
<beener> er not working
<jessie> X314: ummm..... lots
<Erickj92> jessie, it was a no go.
<jessie> Erickj92: any error?
<Erickj92> Network Timeout
<X314> jessie: well.. the general big difference magohny thingie.
<Erickj92> thats it
<jessie> well.... then port forwarding probably isn't set up correctly
<Erickj92> i have it set up to forward on 192.somthing
<Erickj92> that is all my linksys will allow
<jessie> are you sure it's on the right comp?
<Erickj92> yes
<jessie> forwarded to the right comp?
<Erickj92> yeah
<Erickj92> the router IP assinged to my comp
<Erickj92> im using for the forwarding
<Erickj92> i can access the site just fine in my network
<jessie> hmm.. well, i'm trying it on my computer now, so just a sec
<^Jsn^> how do you add an app to the dock panel?  You can't right click on it or drag anything onto it
<jessie> dock panel?
<jessie> aka the kicker?
<jessie> and Erickj92, mine works fine. be sure you have the right ports
<^Jsn^> if you right click on the quick launch panel and goto add/remove panels, you can add the dock panel
<Erickj92> 80 to 80
<Hydrogen> In kde3 or 4 ^Jsn^
<Hydrogen> ?
<Erickj92> jessie, can i PM you?
<jessie> protocal?
<jessie> and yeah, go ahead
<^Jsn^> i don't know. i'm new to this. it's the newest kbuntu 7.10
<jessie> Erickj92: are you getting my messages?
<Erickj92> im messaging you
<Erickj92> must not be going through?
<jessie> did you get the ones i sent you? cause it keeps telling me i need to register
<jessie> i got yours, but did you get mine?
<Erickj92> no
<Erickj92> i am registered
<jessie> well.... i would say to change to public port to something random like 83 and type in your external ip:83
<jessie> that's what i said
<Erickj92> jessie, am i forwarding the right IP address?
<jessie> I think so, yeah. double check on the machine with ifconfig
<Erickj92> yeah
<jessie> okay, then yeah, try a different port externally. sometimes routers force the 80 to be used for the config and the config gets blocked for "remote configuration"
<Erickj92> jessie, how? or, what do you mean?
<jessie> instead of 80->80 try 80->83
<jessie> then type in your "external ip:83"
<jessie> in your browser, the typing is
<Erickj92> ok
<beener> still a no go cant figure this out
<justin__> has anyone had any experience with kde4 as their main desktop
<beener> i went into the conection setings and turn the eth0 to automatic also
<beener> still nothing
<Erickj92> nope jessie
<Erickj92> jessie, is there somthing that i need to edit in the config file?
<jessie> no, cause i didn't change a thing in mine
<beener> jessie is there a way to undo everything that tutorial told me to do?
<jessie> beener: umm... i'm sure there is... but.... i dunno how
<beener> lol
<jessie> and i'm getting extremly tired so i can barely think straight
<jessie> or type right
<beener> alright ill leave you to help eric then thanks for the help anyways
<beener> take care
<MilitantPotato> I was trying to install a printer and it crashed, now the driver list won't populate, but it will if I add a printer in administrator mode, where's the config stored?
<beaud_> Anybody free to help with ipw3945 using latest mac80211 iwlwifi and ucode on kernel 2.6.22
<epimeth> ahoy folks
<epimeth> anybody know of a good mysql admin tool that supports ssh?
<epimeth> something like navicat for windows?
<beaud_> Anybody free to help with ipw3945 using latest mac80211 iwlwifi and ucode on kernel 2.6.22
<dwidmann> beaud_: why do you need the latest iwlwifi?
<dwidmann> beaud_: (just curious)
<beaud_> stability I guess
<beaud_> not the beta one
<beaud_> latest stable
<dwidmann> Do you have stability issues with the current? For me iwl3945 has been pretty stable in 7.10
<beaud_> mentionned that to avoid questions regarding an old release bug
<beaud_> Well, I just can't the interface up at all
<beaud_> It doesnt exists
<dwidmann> Ouch, I guess that'd be a pretty good reason to try the new
<beaud_> Well, first one I try
<beaud_> Had to compile a new kernel with mac80211 module installed within
<beaud_> worked
<beaud_> but this is as far as I go
<beaud_> iwlwifi-1.2.25
<beaud_> iwlwifi-3945-ucode-2.14.4
<beaud_> mac80211-10.0.4
<beaud_> if that helps, I had no drivers after a fresh kernel installation
<beaud_> maybe I need ipw3945 in the background, no clue
<epimeth> anyone?
<beaud_> Kinda confused about all of this right now oO
<dwidmann> gah, konversation crashed
<beaud_> lol :p
<beaud_> so what did you actually read?
<dwidmann> If you're using iwl3945, ipw3945 shouldn't be loaded, in fact, IIRC, I blacklisted it
<dwidmann> hmmmm, grepped /etc/modprobe.d/* to check, and yep, I did
<beaud_> I actually have iwl3945 mac80211 and cfg80211 loaded
<beaud_> that sounds good
<beaud_> however, it looks dumb but I cannot manage to get an wireless interface up
<dwidmann> Yeah, sounds good .... I think I've got those loaded also
<beaud_> a wireless*
<dwidmann> If you pull up knetworkmanager, and go to manual config, what interfaces are listed?
<beaud_> eth0 eth1
<beaud_> eth1 disabled
<beaud_> Ofc I tried to enable it
<dwidmann> (be sure to cancel out of it ..... or roaming capabilities will be removed until you manually edit /etc/networking/interfaces .......
<beaud_> lol
<beaud_> At this point, if editing that file can solve my issue :P
<beaud_> Would the content help you?
<dwidmann> doubtful
<beaud_> Earlier
<beaud_> I had error with firmware
<dwidmann> I'm not an expert by any means, but if anything jumps out at me I'll bite
<beaud_> :p
<dwidmann> Do you know if either of eth0,eth1 are the wireless card?
<beaud_> eth1 is not listed in ifconfig
<beaud_> eth1 is listed in iwconfig but has no wireless extention
<dwidmann> (if so it's kind of odd, seeing as it should come up something like wlan0)
<beaud_> wlan0_rename has wireless extention
<beaud_> but can't be brang up
<dwidmann> wlan0_rename is probably the interface you need
<beaud_> probably
<beaud_> is it up by default :%
<dwidmann> I think I found a way to rename wlan0_rename to wlan0, but I forget how I did it
<dwidmann> beaud_: one sec I'm going to try something
<beaud_> but even with a proper name... I doubt it would change the fact that I can't bring it up and that knetworkmanager list it
<beaud_> Aight
<dwidmann> ack, I forgot how to connect to a wpa2 router with iwconfig ........but, I suppose the easiest way for you to test would be to sudo "iwconfig wlan0_rename essid theroutersname" with the encryption turned off (for the duration of the testing anyhow)
<dwidmann> Assuming you haven't already done so.
<beaud_> hold on
<beaud_> well iwconfig shows the good essid
<beaud_> I am not associated though :S
<dwidmann> not associated??
<beaud_> Accès point shows: not-associated
<beaud_> Essid is showing correctly
<beaud_> but it takes more I assume to connect
<dwidmann> It shows me as not associated to, so I assume that that's normal
<beaud_> aight
<beaud_> then you run dhcpcd?
<dwidmann> Umm, I have no idea ..... I let the router take care of dhcp
<beaud_> so all you do is iwconfig interface essid myrouter
<dwidmann> I could if it weren't encrypted .... I had tested that a while back, back around the time I switched to iwl3945 because ipw3945 was being a piece of crap
<dwidmann> I use knetworkmanager to handle the connection though ...... more convenient.
<beaud__> aight removed my encryption
<beaud__> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<beaud__> thats the error I get for trying to bring the interface up of querying an ip adress using dhcpcd like asked in the tutorial
<beaud__> or***
<dwidmann> hmm
<beaud__> what should create theses interfaces
<beaud__> the driver? the firmware?
<beaud__> something is wrong between theses two
<beaud__> Just can't figure why I am not getting that wlan0 instead of wlan0_rename and why I can't bring it up
<dwidmann> Well, the wlan0 is some sort of issue with udev, you'll have to edit some sort of udev config file to fix that, as to why you can't bring it up I'm not sure
<beaud__> yeah me neither
<beaud__> and eth1... whats that
<beaud__> I have eth0 on wired
<dwidmann> one sec, I'm digging up the fix for wlan0_rename
<dwidmann> beaud_: for those who are getting an interface with the name wlan0_rename, you may comment out the line which describes eth1 interface in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<dwidmann> then reboot
<beaud__> brb
<beaud__> =)
<beaud__> thanks
<beaud__> back
<dwidmann> welcome back
<beaud__> sweet, proper names
<dwidmann> yep :)
<sidd> hi all
<beaud__> figured,  SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<dwidmann> Yeah, but at least it's named right .... hehehe .......
<sidd> hey man do any one know plugins for kaffeine
<sidd> for playing .dat video files
<dwidmann> sidd: what sort of plugins are you looking for?
<sidd> .dat dwidman
<dwidmann> .dat? hmmmmm, not that I know of
<beaud__> lol yeah :P
<sidd> .dat or mpeg
<dwidmann> sidd: I don't see any reason why mpeg wouldn't work
<sidd> theres a plugin required man
<sidd>  yesterday some one here said this
<sidd>  schemen
<sidd> was the person
<dwidmann> sidd: then again, seeing as mpeg has patent issues, you'd probably have to install w32codecs to get it to work, kaffeine should be able to pick up on that.
<sidd> how to do that??
<sidd> i mean for playing vcd
<dwidmann> or maybe it's included in some of the xine files, I'll have to take a look
<sidd> dats very kind of u'
<dwidmann> I would try this: "sudo apt-get install libxine1-all-plugins"
<beaud__> buddy, think I got it
<beaud__> !
<beaud__> ><
<sidd> i m trying thuis
<dwidmann> beaud__: really?
<beaud__> append -1 to the firmware filename version
<beaud__> cp /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3945.ucode /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode
<sidd> Couldn't find package libxine1-all-plugins
<beaud__> Even knetworkmanager works now, wow nice lol :p, thanks for everything buddy
<dwidmann> sidd: I think it's in gutsy-backports main
<dwidmann> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main
<sidd> ohkkss
<sidd>  i am new bie! new to linux and kubuntu!
<dwidmann> beaud__: awesome news .... strange that it was so picky about that firmware file name, how'd you find out that it was what you needed to fix?
<dwidmann> sidd: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<sidd> 7.10
<sidd> kubuntu 7.10
<dwidmann> Okay, press alt+space to bring up katapult, then start typing "adept manager" and press enter when it comes up
<sidd> dwid
<beaud_> you see, dmesg shown me he couldnt find that firmware file
<beaud_> but that -1 is tricky enought when its 1:am
<dwidmann> beaud_: ah, a useful error message for once. I agree with you there ..... very hard to notice things like that late at night
<beaud_> and the tutorial was wrong bout that cmd
<sidd> it says no item matched
<beaud_> lol :P
<dueperdue> can somewane tell me were can I speack with ubuntu - italian support?
<dwidmann> sidd: odd ... okay, the old fashioned way it is. Go to K -> System -> Adept Manager
<dwidmann> !it
<ubot3> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sidd>  then
<dueperdue> thancks ;)
<dwidmann> yw
<dueperdue> ciao a tutti
<dwidmann> sidd: then, in the menu, go to adept -> manage repositories
<sidd> omg
<sidd> adept crashed
<sidd> database locked it says
<dwidmann> !adeptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dwidmann> How very frustrating :(
<sidd> commande not found adept fix
<dwidmann> Okay, press Alt + f2, in the run command window type "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" At the end of the file add this line: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main
<dwidmann> sidd: do what ubot3 said to do
<dwidmann> (though, ubot3 is a bot responding to what I said)
<sidd> ok
<sidd> its working now!
<dwidmann> Yup
<sidd>  thanks i tht i wud have to reinstall it
<dwidmann> Fortunately it's much easier than that
<simula_> is there a newbie set of instructions for installing nvidia drivers? :/
<dwidmann> sumula_: with any luck you should be able to just "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && sudo nvidia-xconfig" and then reboot.
<sigma_1234> whats the best kde firefox theme available?
<dueperdue> can i hava some help? I want to go programming on python, but I don't see the python IDLE
 * simula_ crosses his fingers
<dwidmann> dueperdue: it should be in the main repository, package name is "idle"
<dueperdue> somewane can tell me where con I install IDLE
<dueperdue> ?
<simula_> dwidman... once i reboot is there an easy way to check to see if it was successfull... thank you so much btw
<dwidmann> simula_: well, I'd use an opengl screensaver or perhaps glxgears to test it
<dueperdue> ok, thancks
<dwidmann> simula_: one last note, if it fails, there will be a backup file for xorg.conf in /etc/X11 - just in case you need to restore the old config
<simula_> just in case :)  how would i re-install it?
<dwidmann> just cp the backup file to xorg.conf (ie: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<foibles> whats a good screen capturing program for linux
<foibles> for instance, i play computer games
<dwidmann> The name of the backup file may differ though simula_
<foibles> id like to screen capture me kicking my friends ass and things of that nature
<simula_> thanks alot dwidmann
<dwidmann> foibles: I like ksnapshot
<dwidmann> simula_: you're welcome
<foibles> dwidmann, that will record my screen as i play a game?
<dwidmann> foibles: should
<dwidmann> or wait, record videos?
<foibles> yeah
<foibles> record screen, capture it
<dwidmann> ah, one sec while I remember the name of that other one
<simula_> here goes nothing
<foibles> dwidmann, remember?
<dwidmann> foibles: I'm trying to remember, it's on the tip of my tongue, I've used it before and it was good too
<dwidmann> qt-recordmydesktop or something similar to that
<foibles> dwidmann, looking into it
<dueperdue> somewane, can tell me, how can I  change the writing color of the terminal in green?
<dwidmann> foibles: maybe it's krecordmydesktop now that I apt-cache search about it
<dwidmann> dueperdue: in konsole, you can go to settings -> schema -> to choose the color scheme
<simula_> the command line option worked without problem :)
<simula_> for the nvidia drivers
<dwidmann> simula_: that's good
<simula_> you are the man dwidmann :)
<dueperdue> thanck very much  <dwidmann>
<dwidmann> :D
<simula_> if you ever need any C++/QT/or HTML/CSS/Javascript/XML/XSLT help... just come to me :)
<dueperdue> can you boys, tell me some good programming editor for Kubuntu?
<dwidmann> Sure thing ... which reminds me I eventually do need to start playing with QT .... I keep putting it off ... I'm such a procrastinator
<dwidmann> dueperdue: I bounce back and forth between kate and vim
<dwidmann> dueperdue: sometimes I even use vim in kate
<dueperdue> ok, now i install Hem,
<dueperdue> wow, kate is very great, thancks again  <dwidmann>
<simula_> QT is great!
<simula_> and it has bindings to a bunch of different languages... like Python if you're more into that
<Erickj92> i prefer Kate
<Erickj92> but i would prefer somthing even weaker
<dueperdue> Qt ? ok, now I install them...
<dwidmann> simula, I did play with qt a little in python a while back
<dwidmann> simula_: had issues with getting it to keep the gui updated though
<simula_> i have only played with c++/qt... i would have to look up python binding stuff
<dwidmann> simula_: actually pretty easy to use I though, now all I need is something to accomplish with it :D
<simula_> :)
<dwidmann> oh, and coffee, can't forget coffee
<simula_> hehe
<dueperdue> how can I run a script in python
<dueperdue> with the terminal?
<dueperdue> ( the script is on the desktop)
<dwidmann> dueperdue: either add #!/usr/bin/python to the top of the python file and execute it with ./filename.py or run it with python filename.py
<simula_> dwidmann beat me to it :)
<dwidmann> Oh, and you may need to chmod -x the file
<dwidmann> **+x
<Megabyte> yo
<Megabyte> I'm enjoying kubuntu a little :D
<dwidmann> hey
 * dwidmann runs off to look up the 8.04 release date
<beaud_> Did nice scripts to switch between ipwraw and iwl3945 :D
<beaud_> later dwidmann!
<dwidmann> beaud_: what's ipwraw do?
<beaud_> and thanks
<dwidmann> See you later beaud_
<beaud_> basicly, drivers
<beaud_> you can use injections with theses
<dueperdue> #!/usr/bin/python/ don't works...
<dueperdue> he tell me
<beaud_> ^
<dueperdue> Access denied
<beaud_> ^^
<dwidmann> beaud_: you successfully just flew over my head
<dueperdue> i cant copy some file there...
<dwidmann> dueperdue: like I said, you might have to chmod +x the file
<beaud_> well look around aircrack, ipw3945 and ipwraw
<beaud_> later! :)
<beaud_> thanks for support
<dwidmann> you're welcome, and I think I will look it up
<dwidmann> later
<beaud_> yeah ;)
<dueperdue> i understand, but i don't now because Kubuntu don't me the permision to copy some file in /usr/bin/python
<dwidmann> That's odd, why would you want to copy a file in there?
<dwidmann> Oh, and You need to remove the trailing slash, it's /usr/bin/python - not /usr/bin/python/
<dueperdue> i wont to copy there my python script
<Megabyte> How do I disable color under xchat?
<dwidmann> dueperdue: you'll have to execute the file with sudo then
<dueperdue> excuse me, but I am new in kubuntu....
<dwidmann> dueperdue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dueperdue> dueperdue@pentium4:~$ sudo /usr/bin/python/ + ciau.py
<dueperdue> [sudo] password for dueperdue:
<dueperdue> sudo: /usr/bin/python/: command not found
<simula_> dwidmann... you have patience of the gods... i salute you!
<dueperdue> thancks ;)
<dwidmann> simula: thanks :)
<dwidmann> dueperdue: /usr/bin/python/ can't be found, but /usr/bin/python can be - remove the / from the end
<dwidmann> dueperdue: it looks like you may have a few things mixed up also. try first executing "chmod +x ciau.py" then "sudo ./ciau.py"
<dueperdue> he tell me: Imppossible access to ciau.py : none file o directory
<dwidmann> dueperdue: where is the file? Is it the file you said was on your Desktop? if so  you would need to "cd ~/Desktop" first
<dueperdue> yes,the file is on the desktop
<dwidmann> dueperdue: A handy resource for python --- "sudo apt-get install diveintopython" and you'd be able to find it in /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/ - I think you might find it helpful also.
<Level15> sudo aptitude install gnumagic
<Level15> :P
<dwidmann> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gnumagic"
<Level15> hehehe
<Level15> i was just joking
<dwidmann> I assumed as much
<dwidmann> IIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiii'm going to go get some coffee ...... I'll be back either sooner, later, or eventually
<dueperdue> ok, Hi to all, i'm going....
<d33mk4> hi all! does somebody knows how can i use my ICQ account here?
<robertforeman> Is there anybody else here?
<stunatra> no
<robertforeman> seems kinda empty
<stunatra> guess so
<stunatra> I just got here, so idk
<Jucato> !night
<ubot3> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<robertforeman> Oh
<kgoetz> d33mk4: have a look in the help - i know its in there
 * kgoetz cant quite remember the apps name
<Jucato> ICQ? Kopete
<kgoetz> :) thats the one
<simula_> hey dwidmann, i just downloaded a bunch of updates and ever since, whenever i try to add/remove, it tells me another process is using the packaging system database. i restarted and i'm still having the same problem... i don't even turn any apps on :(
<nanothief> simula_: that sometimes happens when apt-get crashes, and doesn't remove the lock file (I think)
<simula_> i think it crashed during one of the last updates.... darn
<Jucato> !aptfix | simula_
<ubot3> simula_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<simula_> thanks for the help nano... i'll do some googles
<simula_> awesome
<d33mk4> help
<d33mk4> -help
<nanothief> !help
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jucato> d33mk4: try Kopete
<simula_> is a !terminal a root shell?
<nanothief> !terminal
<ubot3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stunatra> you can make it root by sudo -i
<Jucato> !sudo | simula_
<ubot3> simula_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<nanothief> simula_: I think the ! was there to show that you could search for terminal with ubotu
<simula_> ok, thanks nano
<simula_> phew.... it worked
<simula_> you guys are awesome!
<Y-Town> what is the replacement for itunes?
<nanothief> amarok
<Y-Town> nanothief:   thanks
<Jucato> it's not a 1:1 replacement for iTunes though. iTunes is iTunes and Amarok is Amarok
<nanothief> its (imo) the best music player on linux though
<suku> hi. can i ask if there's any software that is like macromedia flash on kubuntu?
<Y-Town> Jucato: Yea I knew it played tunes... my son just came in and asked me... He is going to be switching to linux too  :o)
<Jucato> suku: to create Flash animations? I don't think there is one yet
<suku> thanks jucato. :-)
<Jucato> Y-Town: Amarok can detect and sync with iPods I think
<Y-Town> Jucato: Yeah.. thats what I want to hear  :o)
<Y-Town> Jucato: I hope thats true cuz I think thats what he really wanted to know
<cpk1_> amarok can connect with ipods, have no clue if *buntu supports it out of the box or out of the apt box
<nanothief> _ are the bane of irc
<Y-Town> cpk1: kewl....  I have a guy coming over in a couple weeks who is going to do an entire network config for me.  I will put that on the list of things to do
<Jucato> nanothief: why?
<Jucato> (other than being annoying)
<nanothief> heh I was just joking :P
 * Jucato hugs Konvi's tab autocomplete... doesn't matter what punctuation comes before the name :)
<Jucato> Y-Town: a quick google search for "Amarok iPod" turns up a lot
<Y-Town> Jucato: thats just what I was working on... well actually I went to amorak website  :o)
<Jucato> better :)
<cpk1> nanothief: my router dies all the time and I dont always notice the name change =\
<cpk1> Y-Town: do the network config yourself and learn so you arent dependent on "some guy"!
<avarner> hey guys
<avarner> i'm just bored looking for a bit of a ... project, how do i go about upgrading from kubuntu gutsy to hardy?
<simula_> i have an emerald theme in the emerald theme manager, but i'm not sure how to apply the theme to my desktop :/
<Jucato> !compiz | simula_
<ubot3> simula_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<simula_> thanks jucato with your fancy ubot
<simula_> you are the man jucato... i am compizified :)
<mkquist> anyone know why konversation would use a different resolution all of the sudden, different than the system?
<sidd> hey all
<sidd> where to find plug ins for kaffiene
<sidd>  where to find the viideo plugins
<sidd> any one here?
<mika__> hi
<Tm_T> !patience | sidd
<ubot3> sidd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mika__> anyone managed to get neatbeans working on hardy alpha 6
<Tm_T> sidd: anyway
<Tm_T> !mp3 | sidd
<ubot3> sidd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sidd> sorie
<Jucato> mika__: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<mika__> jucato - thanks I will :)
<sidd> tm_t not mp3 i mean for mpeg,.dat. and avi
<Jucato> sidd: it's the same codec
<Tm_T> sidd: you should read full message ;)
<sidd> ohkk
<Y-Town> goodnight everyone
<sidd> hey all
<sidd> still not able to find plugin
<sidd> plugin for kaffiene player to play dvd ,vcd of .dat format
<enwe> sidd: use kaffein-xine --- xine enggine
<sidd> i tried it crashes
<sidd> i thin it mite be xine ffeg
<stefan> Hello all :)
<stefan> How can I see all crontabs on a system? From all users?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<SilentDis> bit of an annoyance here, just trying to track it down...
<SilentDis> my vol controls on my keyboard don't work.  the bar shows up and moves, but the sound vol doesn't change.  It appears in KMix that my 'wave' device is in input, and 'master' (on output) doesn't control it (which is what the vol controls on the keyboard do)
<sidd> how to play .dat mpeg file from cd in kaffiene?
<sidd> '' no plug in found
<emilsedgh> sidd: just rename it to mpg afaik
<SilentDis> .dat?  that's usually used for just 'data'.  as in, it needs a custom app to play.  usually you can use wine to launch whatever windows app they loaded on that CD for it
<sidd> wine hangs kubuntu!
<sidd> you to never try that
<emilsedgh> sidd: if youre playing directly from a vcd, dont open files, click on 'play vcd', but if you have just .dat files, rename them to mpg
<sidd> it is only running fine in fedora
<sidd> emil but i want plug ins
<sidd> for kaffeine
<emilsedgh> sidd: you want to play a vcd or a signel file?
<emilsedgh> single*
<sidd> No plugin found to handle this resource (/media/cdrom0/MPEGAV/AVSEQ01.DAT
<sidd> now is it clear ?? any help highly appreciated!
<SilentDis> sidd: is this a VCD or some sort of 'enhanced cd'?
<sidd> vcd
<SilentDis> sidd: use a VCD player directly, such as kaffene.  just launch it by itself, and choose 'play VCD'
<sidd> yes i did so by kaffeine but it didnt have plugin to play and it displays ''No plugin found to handle this resource (/media/cdrom0/MPEGAV/AVSEQ01.DAT
<SilentDis> ahhh!
<sidd> windows xp ! doesnt have such mess!
<SilentDis> give me a moment, sidd, there's a package you need to grab, that's all
<SilentDis> trying to remember the name of it, is all lol
<sidd> but still i like linux!
<SilentDis> !hi
<ubot3> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<SilentDis> !vcd
<ubot3> Factoid vcd not found
<sidd> hi ubot
<cpk1> i think he needs ffmpeg
<SilentDis> grrr...  give me a moment here to poke the interwebs.
<sidd> thanks silent!
<SilentDis> cpk1: i thought that at fist too... then i tried to actually use a vcd, and it prompted me in virtually the same way.  i then tried to burn one, and it prompted me in k3b to install stuff, and it worked great after that...
<cpk1> libxine1-ffmpeg is probably what he wants
<cpk1> and possibly libxine1 for good measure
<cpk1> might not hurt to throw in kaffeine-xine if he uses kaffeine
<sidd> cpk1 yeah before i tried some thing like that i was fine after then
<SilentDis> true, it should be in one of those packs.
<cpk1> although vlc might support it right away if you install vlc
<sidd> really?? wer to get it?
<SilentDis> sidd: sudo aptitude install ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1 kaffeine-xine
<SilentDis> and if you wanna try vlc, sudo aptitude install vlc
<SilentDis> !invo vlc
<ubot3> Factoid invo vlc not found
<SilentDis> !info vlc
<ubot3> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1219 kB, installed size 3416 kB
<sidd> ok its been downloading
<sidd> how to access youtube videos?
<SilentDis> !flash | sidd
<ubot3> sidd: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cpk1> pretty sure vlc is in the repos
<cpk1> yup it is
<cpk1> i'm alive
<sidd> can i install it in konquerer
<cpk1> install what?
<sidd> flash
<sidd> man
<sidd> now i find that linux is very safe , secure, fast , good easy, and finally free! for better computing... before i hate it very much ,, now every thing chaneg
<SilentDis> sidd:  you might wanna just save some headaches, and grab the whole restricted extras package
<sidd> thank you all for your support
<sidd> yeah
<SilentDis> sidd: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<SilentDis> sidd: that'll get you flash, mp3 support, etc
<SilentDis> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<basti_> huh, i didnt know there was an ubuntu server, thought everyone was on freenet
<sidd> thanks all its running now ,, watching die hard 4
<sidd> !!
<lanoxx> im wondering why adept locks the installer, when its only downloading. i have been waiting for 5 ours now just for the downloads to finish.
<Jucato> lanoxx: irc.ubuntu.com is just an alias for irc.freenode.net
<Jucato> because that's how apt works
<lanoxx> Jucato: oh, i c. that makes sence
<lanoxx> i would like to suggest to remove the lock, im using gentoo to, and there i can even have multiple emerge's running.
<Jucato> APT maintains system integrity and stability by locking APT/Dpkg whenever it's being used so that no other process can use it, which could cause conflicts or data loss
<Jucato> Gentoo and Debian/Ubuntu have different package management systems
<lanoxx> well apt could spawn a sub a sub routine, then have on process download the files, while the other is available to install something.
<Jucato> you can't just "remove the lock" without modifying how APT works. if you're not happy with how APT works, you can try voicing it out in #debian (but be warned)
<SilentDis> deb is a bit... tetchy when it comes to multiple things touching the local repo.  it just does not work well with the dependancy tree.  that's why the lock is there.
<lanoxx> but is a download acutally touching the repo?
<SilentDis> to be honest, it's about the only thing wrong with apt, imo.  i've found more problems with yum than i can number lol
<b0uncyfr0> whats going on ppl
<lanoxx> hmm, i could name a few others, mainly cosmeticaly though. e.g. it doesnt remove a dead dl from the list.
<lanoxx> and it doesnt show me the dl speed <--- im really offendend ;-)
<SilentDis> lol
<SilentDis> are you using adept, synaptic, aptitude (gui), aptitude (cli), or apt-get?  ;)
<b0uncyfr0> apt-get FTW
 * SilentDis loves aptitude (cli) :)
<lanoxx> adept update, im notesure which is the respective application since i only clicked on the taskbar icon
<cpk1> aptitude cli ftw!
 * SilentDis hugs cpk1 :D
<SlimeyPete> adept-updater
<cpk1> you would think a gentoo user would go straight for the cli not the gui
<lanoxx> i actually prefere cli to gui
<Jucato> lanoxx: if you have issues with APT, the best place to ask and be informed would be #debian
<SilentDis> i find myself 'browsing' with adept, and compiling a list of crap i want in the cli quite often lmao
<lanoxx> Jucato: i will tell them my issues :)
<Jucato> just "be warned" :)
<cpk1> although I dunno if aptitude has any functions to fix broken packages
<b0uncyfr0> anyone got any juicy bugs yet in hardy?
<SilentDis> lanoxx: it has been nice knowing you, can i have your stuff after they kill you? :D
<lanoxx> Jucato: thx for the warining
<cpk1> which I appear to have a couple of
<Jucato> b0uncyfr0: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<b0uncyfr0> thanks...
<SilentDis> cpk1: aptitude 'tries' to fix that stuff, and it does do better than apt-get... but yeah, adept does a great job at resolving broken dependancies and such a lot better.
<lanoxx> so can anyone tell me what im accually using right now? apiture or apt-get?
<Jucato> SilentDis: adept? better? O.o
<Jucato> lanoxx: neither. you (or rather Adept) are using APT
<b0uncyfr0> adept does a great job at resolving broken dependancies and such a lot better.-----YOUR JOKING RIGHT...
<cpk1> i think stuff got broken when i did a dist upgrade
<cpk1> not sure though
<Jucato> apt-get and aptitude both use APT. they are different "front-ends" so to speak
<cpk1> also I cant play ogg (OF ALL THINGS!!) files now
<SilentDis> Jucato: I recently had a bunch of dependancy problems with trying out KDE4, aptitude couldn't make heads or tails out of it, apt-get got really lost, but adept managed to fix it.  *shrug*
<Jucato> that'd be a first :)
<lanoxx> so whats the best to use on the cli then? apt?
<b0uncyfr0> id say apt..
<emilsedgh> hehe, this is the first time that i hear good things about Adept
<cpk1> i prefer aptitude
<b0uncyfr0> never used aptitude.........
<cpk1> what really annoys me is that on kubuntu.org they say to upgrade between versions with adept
<SilentDis> lanoxx: 'apt' is the name of the package system.  apt-get is a downloader.  aptitude has a term gui and a cli interface (does a bit better at dependancy handling).  full-on gui tools are synaptic (gnome), and adept (kde)
<lanoxx> i have never had any broken packages on gentoo sofar, but after i did the upgrade on ubuntu everything got messed up. thats why i just installed kubuntu
<cpk1> adept has never successfully done that for me
<b0uncyfr0> adept has it problems but isnt that bad
<b0uncyfr0> well i havnet actually used it in a while
<SilentDis> none of them are 'perfect', but overall, the package architecture seems to keep things in line a lot better than yum (only other packaging routine I've seen)
<drayen> i'm buying a new pc this / next week
<emilsedgh> KDE hasnt any good equivalent to Synaptic :(
<drayen> and want to install 8.04 on it.. if i install a pre-release, is it easy to update to the release version?
<b0uncyfr0> AGREED***
<Jucato> lanoxx: APT is a system, or to be more specific, a set of libraries to be used by package management programs, such as apt-* (get, cache, etc), aptitude, Adept, Synaptic, etc. APT stands for Advanced Package Tools
<SilentDis> emilsedgh: then just use synaptic lol
<riton> adept is not so bad...
<Jucato> !caps | b0uncyfr0
<ubot3> b0uncyfr0: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<b0uncyfr0> sry
<emilsedgh> SilentDis: i prefer apt-get, but when i want to recomment something to noobs, friends, family and..., synaptic is much better
<lanoxx> i got that, just tell me what you suggest to use on the console
<Jucato> emilsedgh: Adept, hopefully will become better as mornfall works more on it for KDE 4. KPackage should have been great... if only it was more maintained in KDE 3
<riton> adept= not for upgrades
<SilentDis> emilsedgh: oh agreed.  when it comes to looking through stuff and just general poking around, synaptic or even adept are better tools for it imo.  i still haven't gotten the hang of aptitude's gui yet lol
<emilsedgh> Jucato: yes i hope KDE4 version of Adept works better, i tried KPackage, i didnt like it, it depends on Smart
<riton> but very good for soft installs
<emilsedgh> hehe
<Jucato> lanoxx: apt-* have more options than aptitude
<drayen> yeah i dont like adept really...
<Jucato> lanoxx: might want to read http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude too
<emilsedgh> adept gui is a pain, confusing (look at filtering options!)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: luckily those filters can be "filtered out".. just not done by default
<Jucato> Adept Manager is more of a power user type of app... so many stuff you can do with it that you can't in Synaptic (last I checked)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: look how nice is Synaptic's ui...i really dont know why Adept devs didnt make Adept just like synaptic
<lanoxx> something else: how can i ssh and scp to my kubuntu box from windows, do i have to install an sshd or is it installed already, does kubuntu have set any iptables?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: for example?
<riton> the best way to install is apt-get install anyway!!!
<Jucato> emilsedgh: ask mornfall. but do we need another GTK/GNOME clone? (We already have Add/Remove)
<emilsedgh> lanoxx: install openssh-server i think
<Jucato> emilsedgh: debtags, and have you tried right-clicking on the filters area to add more filters to narrow your search?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: Clone? not a clone, but synaptic UI is good, i mean its perfect...
<b0uncyfr0> and ugly...
<emilsedgh> yes i played with them, they 'are' confusing
<Jucato> granted, the UI for debtags is not really that intuitive
<lanoxx> emilsedgh: ok
<Jucato> anyway, choose what you like. I'm just saying that Adept isn't 100% bad. it has some strengths
<emilsedgh> sure its not 100% bad, its 90% good (since its a KApplication! no KApp is that bad)
<cpk1> since we are on the topic of apt... I have 4 broken packages (aptitude marks them with a B) and I have no clue how to fix them, any ideas?
<lanoxx> oh, and i was wondering why i can not adjust the widht of columns in dolphin... THAT is really confusing. are you guys using dolphin or some other filemanager? or console only?
<emilsedgh> cpk1: try apt-get -f install
<cpk1> emilsedgh: that was the first thing I did =)
<emilsedgh> cpk1: ;)
<riton> koqueror is not so bad
<cpk1> the weird thing is they are installed and dont seem to be hurting anything (i think) however I cant play ogg which is infuriating
<riton> s/koqueror/konqueror
 * lanoxx fells very relived that adept has finished the download of 230mb after about 6hours :)
<cpk1> konq fails on loading pages for me all the time its annoying, but still I persevere
<emilsedgh> konqueror is not that bad? Konqueror is the best application in he world!
<emilsedgh> s/he/the/
<lanoxx> but not for browsing xD
<SlimeyPete> it's a slightly naff browser and a fairly standard file manager
<emilsedgh> even for browsing
<lanoxx> i very much prefer firefox
<emilsedgh> lanoxx: i think its a habit, try to use konqueror for a week, then you couldnt switch back to Firefox
<emilsedgh> faster, more intergrate, more beatiful and more customizable.also more resource-friendly
<pucko-> I have this problem with flash and konqueror. For some reason when I view sites with flash in konqueror nspluginviewer crashes. Anyone know how to fix this?
<lanoxx> emilsedgh: why do you think is that?
<lanoxx> at least for the many plugins i would not leave firefox
<emilsedgh> maybe
<emilsedgh> i just miss web developer toolbar of firefox
<lanoxx> im using firebug, i think its nicer
<lanoxx> but web developer bar is also not bad
<lanoxx> the noscript plugin is a must have though
<cpk1> anyone have any clue how to fix packages that are marked as broken? (apt-get install -f doesnt work)
<lanoxx> well i gotta go, bye every one, thx for the help
<Lynoure> Can you people play last.fm streams (Neighbour radio and stuff) in Amarok? They either never start playing for me or then I don't get sound for them. Everything else plays fine.
<cpk1> can gutsy-proposed cause unstability with my packages?
<Lynoure> Even "plays well for me on gutsy" or "no, does not play for me either" would help
<Tm_T> Lynoure: I'll try it when loads are below 5, soon
<Lynoure> Tm_T: thanks
<Tm_T> Lynoure: plays perfectly
<Lynoure> Tm_T: standard amarok on more or less standard gutsy?
<Lynoure> I remember you often having self-compiled stuff :)
<Tm_T> Lynoure: well very unstandard Amarok in very unstandard Gutsy =)
<Lynoure> Tm_T: oh, not that much help then, troubleshootingwise, but thanks for the effort.
<sammy> Lynoure: last.fm is owned by sumner redstone and cbs records now. there's plenty of other, non-RIAA represented music to listen to out there.
<Lynoure> sammy: I'm aware of all that. Just asking a technical question.
<Tm_T> Lynoure: install related dbg package(s) and run from konsole?
<Lynoure> Tm_T: no dbg for amarok, at least
<Tm_T> Lynoure: kdemultimedia then?
<Lynoure> Tm_T: getting that now
<sammy> Lynoure: using amarok to connect to a last.fm stream sounds a bit to me like using an open source instant messenger with xmpp to connect to msn or aim *shrug* but now I'm breaking channel rules. :) I'll shush.
<cpk1_> Lynoure: you get anything I said?
<drayen> is the upgrade from a pre-release alpha to the full release version pain free?
<Lynoure> cpk1: no. You asked "can gutsy-proposed cause unstability with my packages?" then left and came back
<cpk1> Lynoure: ok well I fired up neighbor radio and it went smoothly then apparently my connection promptly died
<Lynoure> Tm_T: I hate when this happens :) Plays now
<cpk1> I am considering trying one more time
<Lynoure> Tm_T: cannot observe things without changing them, I suppose
<Kr|ptiX> i was lookn for a wireless driver but i have yet found one i have aaa bc4311 any1 kno how to  solve this problem
<cpk1> !broadcom
<ubot3> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<cpk1> broadcom does not play nice =\
<Kr|ptiX> i kno
<Vegardjj> Hi, I'm a neewb and have tried googleing and searching, but cannot find out why my external harddisk ain't working
<Vegardjj> How does this cannel work?
<Vegardjj> should i just post my error read out here in the channel?
<SlimeyPete> use a pastebin, Vegardjj (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<SlimeyPete> then type the URL in this channel. If anyone can help then they will respond.
<windvogel> Hallo @ all!
<Vegardjj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59230/
<kuser51> hello im me again
<kuser51> my compiz fusion is already installed in my system
<Vegardjj> !help
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kuser51> why , ican't activate the effect of my compiz
<kuser51> please help to enable my compiz fusion
<Jucato> !copmiz | kuser51
<ubot3> Factoid copmiz not found
<Jucato> !compiz | kuser51
<ubot3> kuser51: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> (darn typo)
<Vegardjj> Can anyone help me with my external disk? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59230/
<Lynoure> Tm_T: thanks, might do a comeback with this problem at some point, but now it works better than what google made me expect (even the skip)
<Tm_T> Lynoure: ps, see quit message
<Lynoure> Tm_T: noticed :)
<Tm_T> :p
<padrigal> Hi channel, I've got a Gutsy Kubuntu networking problem, or rather my sister has! The wireless interface seems to take precedence over her wired interface and so she gets connected to a random wireless network rather than her home wired broadband. The wireless network appears to be broken (gets an IP address but no further connectivity), so she can't use that. We can't seem to disable the wireless network interface in ANY WAY AT ALL.
<padrigal> This is from knetworkmanager
<Lynoure> Tm_T: I'll go continue my time off now, too tempting to get involved if I'm here.
<michael__> I have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse, how do I get them working?
<michael__> I have 7.10
<cpk1> padrigal: sudo ifconfig wlan0 (or whatever the interface name for wireless is) down will turn off the wireless
<cpk1> so "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" if the wireless interface is name wlan0
<padrigal> cpk1, Any way to configure that permanently?
<padrigal> cpk1, I'd like it to happen at boot time.
<padrigal> cpk1, And interestingly (or not), the wireless connection shows up as a regular eth interface. Is this an indication that the OS is confused in some way, and hence may cause problems further down the line?
<cpk1> padrigal: in my experience interface naming is very arbitrary
<cpk1> padrigal: and yes you can configure it so it happens on boot/start up but I am very tired and can barely think so if I dont get back with the answer sorry, only reason why I am up this late is I am trying to get work done on a project
<padrigal> cpk1, No problem, I can probably google for the answer anyway.
<cpk1> padrigal: actually rc.local might do it
<padrigal> cpk1, Yep, that would be one way.
<cpk1> padrigal: playing with /etc/network/interfaces might help too
<cpk1> would have to read the man though
<padrigal> cpk1, Yes, was just looking at that. Am looking forward to talking my sister through using vi :-) Actually nano may well be do-able.
<randompie> I stopped using KNetworkManager. edit files /etc/network/interfaces and wpa_supplicant ones. wrote a script to manually start up wlan
<randompie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59236/. Save as wlan.sh. Hardcoded setup. may need to modify interface names/drivers
<ich_> h
<randompie> etc/network/interfaces @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59237/
<ich_> hallo?
<jussi01> ich_: hi
<ich_> hi ;-)
<padrigal> randompi_sg, thanks for that, something else to try.
<cool_walking_> Hi, I had KNetworkManager working fine (it automatically listed all available networks in the right-click menu), then I fiddled with the settings in "Manual Configuration", and now it doesn't list any possible wireless connections anymore. Is there some way I can revert it the default?
<randompie> padrigal: you know wpa_supplicant config, right?
<padrigal> randompi_sg, I didn't, but it looks straightforward enough. I reckon if I just remove the two supplicant scripts in the if-up.d and pre-if-up.d directories, that should prevent the wireless starting at all, right?
<padrigal> randompi_sg,  (Which is what we're after here)
<cool_walking_> I probably should have checked the common questions BEFORE IRC.. this fixed me: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+question/15308
<cool_walking_> Thanks for listening anyway
<Kano> Riddell: do you know when unionfs is used that there is a remote share folder when you use media:/ ?
<randompie> padrigal: I didn't change any of those scripts
<Riddell> Kano: can't say I did
<Kano> well now you know
<randompie> padrigal: earlier I used to disable wireless in /etc/rc.local, but not now ...
<Kano> Riddell: do you plan a new kde4 live cd? i would like to be able to use konqueror as browser - last time the libs have been missing for cookies
<Riddell> Kano: see alpha 6
<^Jsn^> I am having a hard time trying to format my 2 gb microSD memory card in linux.  I have went threw 2 cards, both brand new.  When i put the cards in my windows machine it see's the fat 16 partition and allowed me to add mp3's to it.  When I put it in my Kubuntu machine and my Maemo machine, it saw the card as blank.  When i tried to reformat the card to fat32, it write protected the card
<randompie> padrigal: wonder why it works ...
<^Jsn^> I brought the first card back to the store, tried the second card, and it is now write protected.  Does anyone know of a way to get the card unwrite protected?
<stefan> hello all
<padrigal> randompi_sg, I'll see how I get on with just moving the supplicant scripts out the way.
<Kano> Riddell: if you like you can try: union=aufs then you don't get the remote share folder
<stefan> I have a directory with subdirectories. When I do du -h it shows me the geat from the subdirectories.
<padrigal> ^Jsn^, perhaps it's a new form of DRM that we've not found out about yet :-)
<stefan> How can I see the great from the directry on first layer?
<stefan> Can someone help?
<^Jsn^> lol
<^Jsn^> i doubt it
<^Jsn^> it's linux write protecting the card is what it is
<^Jsn^> i just don't know how to make it read/write again
<stefan> so I can see all  has the great of..
<stefan> can someone help?
<Vegardjj> Can anyone help me with my external disk? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59230/
<^Jsn^> is there a better web browser than konqueror for ubuntu?
<Kano> firefox
<^Jsn^> oh i forgot that they have a firefox for linux now
<Jucato> *now*?? been there for like.. ages...
<Apple_Cat> *they* ??
<Jucato> *linux*???
<Jucato> :P
<^Jsn^> well i'm new to linux and i just remembered seeing something a while back that says firefox now for linux
<Jucato> must be a loooong while back :)
<Jucato> welcome to Linux and Kubuntu btw
<^Jsn^> does anyone know anything that can help me with my memory card problem?
<^Jsn^> thanks
<noaXess> is there a command to suspend or put my noteook into standby mode?
<noaXess> even if i'm not logged in into kde?.. just in console.. tty1
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<Apple_Cat> you could use screen then just turn your laptop off
<noaXess> Apple_Cat: my problem is, that, if i suspend via kde options.. the notebook nevers comes up..
<noaXess> i think.. if i stop kdm and then suspend my notebook from console it could work..
<ForgeAus> hmm apple cat interesting nick, let me see now, Cheetah, Tiger, Jaguar, Panther, Puma, Leopard.. hmmm... and not in that particular order... but my vote is... Lion!
<noaXess> come back later.. need to go
<noaXess> bye
<ForgeAus> cya noaXess
 * ForgeAus sighs
<Apple_Cat> haha what are you voting on now, ForgeAus ?
<ForgeAus> oh your nick was kinda suggestive towards a certain companies operating systems
<ForgeAus> on those machines they're fond of calling macintosh
<Apple_Cat> yeah, i guess it could be...hrmm
<ForgeAus> note Lion is fictional, the latest is Leopard along that line of reasoning
<ForgeAus> unless of course Apple continue along the lines they've been going at and release another one with that codename
<Jucato> (offtopic.. but the was a cheetah? O.o)
<ForgeAus> but there are few left
<ForgeAus> yes there was a cheetah :)
<ForgeAus> Jucato did you get my /msg?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yeah. but haven't checked it out yet. been busy :)
<ForgeAus> ok fair enuff
<ForgeAus> btw your screenshot of kde + fluxbox what versions were they?
<ForgeAus> kde4?
<ForgeAus> flux ???
<Jucato> kde3, flux 1.0
<ForgeAus> I tried something similar but didn't get far
<ForgeAus> the fluxbox menu was difficult to "tame" the (and I can't believe I'm saying this for a non-windows os) Z-order? of
<Jucato> yeah. I think that, in a way, fluxbox is a bit bordering on E's schizophrenia :)
<ForgeAus> other than that things were nice
<Jucato> it happens to be a window manager that prefers to fly solo
<ForgeAus> yeah well I knew that to begin with
<ForgeAus> I just thought it would be interesting to see what the amalgam would be like
<ForgeAus> since fluxbox is my favourite lite wm
<ForgeAus> and of course KDE is my favourite desktop environment :)
 * ForgeAus wonders how noaXess is going
<ForgeAus> hey AP :)
<ForgeAus> ironically with my blogpost on wordpress people are too busy being concerned about how I got aero-like transparency in XP and hardly anyone is asking anything about the x-nesting :(....
<ForgeAus> I actually prefer the XP transparency since it doesn't blur the background
<ForgeAus> (well the bit behind the window decorators anyway)
<ForgeAus> its supposed to be a "feature" but I prefer to "C" clearly :)
<Jucato> :)
<ForgeAus> whats the difference between startkde and kdesktop?
<ForgeAus> and why would a nested startkde require a keypress to complete the initialization stage?
<Jucato> hm.. it shouldn't
<Jucato> kdesktop is a daemon. startkde is a script to start KDE
<ForgeAus> well i was unable to start it as a background task with &
<Jucato> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-runtime/userguide/kde-startup-sequence.html#startkde
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> you know when the icons in the startup show up (pretty much next thing after normal login with kdm - only I skipped to there, ie just after the kdm step) the first icon during its loading it requires a keypress
<ForgeAus> the other ones go through no hassle
<ForgeAus> if it doesn't get a keypress it just hangs
<ForgeAus> and of course X-nesting is slow-ish, AndLinux tends to run at near-native speed
<ForgeAus> and although getting a kdesktop makes it feel more like Kubuntu it does slow things down, more sluggish than unusably slow, thankfully)
<ForgeAus> but I guess thats to be expected
<judgen> I need help. when i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i dont get to choose the video driver.
<Sharif> Hello   all
<Sharif> AnyBody who knows Kubuntu ...    Alive ;) ?
<jussi01> many of us...
<jussi01> judgen: really? thats usually the very first thing you get to choose
<Sharif> hellow
<root___> hola a todos como estan
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubot3> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
 * Dr_willis wonders why it seems root__ type nick/users always seem tobe speaking spanish. 
<judgen> jussi01, i know
<judgen> jussi01, but im using hardy... might be a bug
<jussi01> judgen: try in #ubuntu+1 thats the hardy channel
<derdui_> Hi has anybody an idea whats up there? or wat i can do? http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/85646/
<sidd_> finally got running youtube!
<matt_> how do you get java to run in firefox3?
<JohnFlux> someone on my server is writing 10MB/sec  to disk, and using up a lot of disk space
<JohnFlux> is there a way to tell who? :)
<JohnFlux> it's a 400TB home, so it's kinda slow using du etc
<JohnFlux> uh 4TB
<jussi01> JohnFlux: I would expect guardog could tell you who is connected etc
<JohnFlux> it's an nfs share
<jussi01> hmm
<jussi01> not sure then
<magistrum> hi
<magistrum> how can i reset my kubuntu to factory settings my display driver is messed up got only 640x480 wanted to put the max of dispaly 1400x1900 pls help
<magistrum> it saz i can enter display settings some orphan packages
<magistrum> or something
<magistrum> :)
<Fat-head>  i am trying to play an avi file but i get no sound in kaffeine and xine media player i tried with mplayer and it plays the video but also gives an error : "cannot find codec for audio format 0x6771." how do i solve this ??
<genii> Fat-head: You likely need package libvorbis0a  or possibly libvorbisenc2 or libvorbisfile3, that is an Ogg Vorbis codec
<Fat-head> they are all checked tho
<_julian_> hi all
<_julian_> I just installed a kubuntu 7.10 i386 desktop edition, and did an adept-update. that stopped at 59% on libqt3-mt with an unresolvable error and afterwards the system won't boot anymore, because grub does not find the kernel image anymore
<_julian_> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jackault> Is there any voice control app for kubuntu? I can't seem to find one.
<rebugger> hi
<redice_> ?
<redice_> quit
<redice_> exit
<tobberoth> Hey guys, i'm trying to get kubuntu working well with my graphicscard and monitor. I have a Nvidia GeForce 7600GS and a LG widescreen 22"
<tobberoth> and safe to say, it isn't going very well
<tobberoth> Problem being, if I set my resolution to 1680x1050 (native to the screen) the display is shifted to the right by a lot. (The display works fine in Win XP)
<RickKnight> Can someone help with failed upgrade?
<Odd-rationale> RickKnight: Try again?
<RickKnight> I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy. Now I can't boot. Hangs at "Reloading mail transport agent  (MTA) sendmail.
<stefan> Hello all:
<stefan> :)
<RickKnight> I can't get to my desktop even booting a prior kernel.
<stefan> when I have script there is for i do done
<stefan> what means i ?
<RickKnight> Odd-rationale: How can I try again? Icn't get to X.
<stefan> okay its a variable but how is that defined?
<Odd-rationale> RickKnight: Sorry. I thought you meant a apt-get upgrade...
<sudobash> Rickknight stop gdm and then use startx
<RickKnight> Odd-rationale: No. I did a system upgrade with Adept Upgrade Manager.
<sudobash> well not gdm just kill your window manager and use startx and tell us what what happens
<sudobash> yeah upgrades can break X sometimes
<DaSkreech> RickKnight: disable the mailx
<RickKnight> Right now, I can't get past Reloading Mail Transport ...
<RickKnight> DaSkreech: How do I disable mailx. I need to get to a prompt and right now I'm stuck.
<RickKnight> OK. I just hit enter and now I'm at the terminal.
<RickKnight> And I can log in
<RickKnight> STartx is working. I was loggged in as root so X/Kubuntu is starting as root, but it is starting.
<dueperdue> hi to all
<tekstacy> Is it possible to install a new drive as the master drive, and move the current drive to slave?
<tekstacy> The new drive I got only works that way
<DaSkreech> RickKnight: Cool open services and disable whatever is giving issues
<genii> tekstacy: You will need to edit the grub file menu.lst and the fstab file
<tekstacy> ok. cool. So it will boot normally after that?
<RickKnight> DaSkreech: where is "services". I don't think I've seen that before on Linux.
<genii> tekstacy: You will likely also need to install grub on the new master
<xanax`> hello
<jussi01> RickKnight: system settings, advanced
<DaSkreech> RickKnight: there is a services in System Settings -> advanced
<dueperdue> can somewane tell me how can I save some IRC server on Konversation
<dueperdue> ?
<tekstacy> genii, ok, cool. thanks.
<Fat-head> can someone suggest an anti-malware for linux ?
<DaSkreech> dueperdue: press F2
<xanax`> I am looking for a kubuntu 8.04 alpha appliance for vmware. Has anyone got links ?
<SlimeyPete> Fat-head: clamav or avg
<RickKnight> Found it. Thanks DaSkreech.
<SlimeyPete> (I think there's an AVG for Linux?)
<dueperdue> ok, can you tell me the ubuntu italian channel?
<DaSkreech> SlimeyPete: yup
<genii> SlimeyPete: There is, but I think only in rpm and not deb
<DaSkreech> !it | dueperdue Grazi for asking
<ubot3> dueperdue Grazi for asking: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jussi01> !virus | Fat-head
<ubot3> Fat-head: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<DaSkreech> !rpm
<ubot3> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Fat-head> thnx
<tekstacy> Isn't there a single package that installs all the popular restricted stuff?
<Pici> kubuntu-restricted-modules iirc
<DaSkreech> libxine1-extracodecs I think
<DaSkreech> or that :)
<tekstacy> Thx  :)
<stdin> kubuntu-restricted-extras actually
<tekstacy> ahh
<tekstacy> thanks
<Pici> woo
<DaSkreech> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<stdin> not sure if ubot3 has !info
<DaSkreech> blessedbeef!
<DaSkreech> Nope doesn't
<tekstacy> yup, kubuntu-restricted-extras. Installing now.
<beener> how do you set up a share
<beener> im trying to connect my xbox running xbmc to my lappy
<jussi01> !samba
<ubot3> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<beener> been trying that cant conect still
<beener> i can ping my xbox but it can get on the net
<beener> cant*
<tekstacy> Which is supported better by kubuntu, nVidia or ati?
<beener> can even ftp into it but still no net or smb conection
<frank_> tekstacy: nvidia has better drivers
<tekstacy> cool. I think it is time for a new card
<genii> I would have to go with nvidia as well. Although the amd driver support of ati cards is getting much better
<tekstacy> beener, not familiar with xmbc, but I use TwonkyMedia to share w/ my 360 and it works pretty good
<beener> thx ill try that
<beener> the xbox seems like its not connected for some reason
<BluesKaj> genii, the new amd/ati support seems to be aimed at the higher end cards , there's not much new that works for the onboards.
<frank_> BluesKaj: genii: yeah I wonder what will be the state of ati support in a year or two for the newer cards
<genii> BluesKaj: Yeah I noticed they are leaning on the HD versions
<BluesKaj> frank_, well ati is "trying" at least...sometimes bad publicity works :)
<frank_> BluesKaj: I think we should thank amd for buying them ;-)
<BluesKaj> frank_, I hope you're right
<xanax`> if I update from kubuntu 7.10 to 8.4, will my desktop be exactly as v8.04 or packages will simply be updated ?
<xanax`> I mean, upgrading from an older version to a recent one with apt-get is the same as installing a new distro ?
<sidd> any one here?
<BluesKaj> nope
<frank_> xanax`: yes the upgrade should give you the same thing as installing the new one
<sidd> what is stealthed
<BluesKaj> sidd,take a look at you nicklist
<sidd> hi blueskaj!
<BluesKaj> usually it means ports are invisible
<xanax`> thanks frank_
<sidd> mint is better than kubuntu?
<sidd> and what linux distro should one try first being a new bie?
<zimon> kubuntu
<BluesKaj> apples & oranges sidd
<sidd> also windows to run away! :-)
<beener> i just gave up on firestarter nothing is working i can do this perfectly in windows but not in linux
<sidd> is there any antivirus for kubuntu?
<frank_> sidd: I'd say start with ubuntu.  Sadly I find that ubuntu gets more love than kubuntu from the developpers.
<jussi01> !virus | sidd
<sidd> or internet security
<ubot3> sidd: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<genii> info clamav
<genii> bah
<genii> !info clamav
<ubot3> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91.2-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 864 kB, installed size 1304 kB
<xanax`> heh.. how many virii are there on Linux, by the way.. ?
<BluesKaj> beener,why a FW , not really required
<BluesKaj> beener, this isn't windows
<sidd> how antihack in linux works?
<sidd> intrusions?
<beener> lol i know...
<dueperdue> my printer Canon IP4000 I have some problems
<dueperdue> I don't find m drivers..
<beener> im trying to get my xbox conected via a cross over conection to my linux lappy
<beener> read that firestarter was needed to i guess its called masquarading
<sidd> any good accounting software to work with kubuntu?
<beener> but it didnt help
<zimon> dueperdue: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-iP4000
<BluesKaj> beener, you prolly read that about windows
<dueperdue> <zimon> you are an angel, thancks very much
<sidd> how to install drivers ?
<admin__> xanax`: like 4 I think
<beener> nope asked here and someone told me windows and everything i read had to do with firestater
<BluesKaj> !firewall
<ubot3> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sidd> thanks ubot
<sidd> are u an volunteer?
<Pici> sidd: ubot3 is a bot, not a person
<frank_> sidd: there is gnucash and kmymoney for accounting but  I don't know how good they are.
<sidd> ohhhhhhhhh robot?
<BluesKaj> sidd, all of us are volunteers
<beener> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103881 < this one was the one i tried also
 * genii works for coffee
<sidd> how to register here man/?
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubot3> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<beener> ive even set up the iptables also but ran into trouble there
<admin__> frank_: love kMymoney :)
<BluesKaj> !iptables
<ubot3> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<RickKnight> Things are looking better but I still have a couple of issues.
<RickKnight> I can shutdown. It hangs at Using JRE_HOME: .
<ForgeAus> whats the advantage of using Adept over Kpackage?
<sidd> blueskaj we can get all our answers by ubot?
<ForgeAus> Adept seems to hog the apt/dpkg system
<BluesKaj> sidd it's difficult for anyone to help unless you describe "troubles" in more detail
<frank_> ForgeAus: not sure... you can do fancy searches in adept. I never tried Kpackage. I like synaptic the most.
<BluesKaj> !adept
<ubot3> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
 * ForgeAus shrugs personally not a synaptic fan
<BluesKaj> synaptic is good for repairing when dependencies are broken
<beener>  http://www.howtoforge.com/internet-connection-sharing-masquerading-on-linux < i used this so my iptables are i guess messed up im not sure what i should be doing because its difreant from the howto
<tony_> is there a workaround for not being able to use apt-get by more than one app at the same time?
<BluesKaj> !aptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<slanier> anyone know how to get kubuntu to detect my logitech headset?
<tony_> kubuntu is updating and i need mp3 support but it can't install it because of apt-get
<frank_> tony_: no. that would be dangerous
<BluesKaj> BBL
<tony_> frank_: why would it? because interaction of 2 programs at root level, if they crashed could take the system?
<frank_> tony_: not sure of the details but apt-get maintains a list of packages and files installed. only one instance of apt-get can playing with those at a time.
<sidd> is any other project have cd distribution program?
<tony_> so could someone recommend kde4 or should i just use kde 3.5.9? first time using linux in almost a year since i had vista installed
<zimon> tony_: because the "database" apt maintains is a simple file and thus doesn't support concurrent accesses
<JohnFlux> tony_: then probably try 3.5.9
<tony_> zimon: gotcha
<frank_> sidd: I don't know of any others that ship cds for free. But you can get other distributions on cd basically for the price of the shipping.
<HanzZ> hi :) can somebody test this link, because my konqueror crashed on it.... http://www.jabber.org/clients/jabbim
<beener> how do i clear my iptables to start from scratch
<beener> @Hanz its fine for me try firefox
<HanzZ> i know that it works in firefox
<HanzZ> i can try windows too and it will work
<sidd> doest nt matter free shiping but i want cds as  downloading not possible
<beener> yea just crashed mine also
<frank_> HanzZ: that link makes my knoqueror crash too
<HanzZ> ok thanks :) i'm going to send bugreport
<MasseR> Err. How come I can't start dma on my drives. And also why some of the ide-drives are made sd*?
<sidd> how to install from ubuntu cd firefox?
<frank_> sidd: was it a kubuntu cd?
<sidd> no i am on kubuntu right nw and firefox is in ubuntu cd
<beener> service iptables save < what is the service (is it like sudo or something)
<frank_> sidd: if it's a LiveCD you can't install a program from it. You can do that from an alternate install cd though
<sidd> forget this please tell me how to install softwares without net? and also getting the downloaded software on cd
<frank_> sidd: but the easiest way is to use adept to install firefox in kubuntu
<sidd> i have downloaded firefox today
<dalton2345> hello....anyone would know why my pc is not compatible with kubuntu
<sidd> now i want to write it on cd and put it in other pc running dsl
<beener> what pc are you useing?
<dalton2345> its about 3 years old
<frank_> sidd: I'm not sure what is the easiest way to install software without net access
<frank_> !aptoncd
<ubot3> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<sidd> dalton are u using 486? :-)
<beener> what would be the problem that i can ping my xbox but my xbox cant go onthe net
<beener> yea but what brand?
<dalton2345> sidd I don't even know
<dalton2345> its a laptop
<sidd> are u on windows?
<beener> sence its 3 years old
<dalton2345> I have windows and suse
<beener> how much ram does it have?
<dalton2345> I'm on suse right now
<dalton2345> it tells me the cd is corrupt....but its not
<dalton2345> I've installed it on another pc
<sidd> may be the some repositories or even thin client on the cd wud be un usable
<dalton2345> sidd...I did it 3 times :(
<sidd> and it may conflict with suse
<dalton2345> that could be
<beener> hm... its not an emachine (i dont know if they even mack lappys) every emachine i tried failed with live cds
<frank_> sidd: checkout http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<MasseR> Err. How come I can't start dma on my drives. And also why some of the ide-drives are made sd*?
<beener> frank you wouldnt know why i can ping my xbox but the xbox cant conect to the net
<sidd> even when i tried to dual boot edubuntu and windows it failed due to thin client
<sidd> which boot the operating sys use
<dalton2345> sidd I need to delete prior the install ?
<dalton2345> delete suse
<zimon> MasseR: http://lwn.net/Articles/198344/
<sidd> frank i dont no how to install software without apt-get
<frank_> ubot3, aptoncd is APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers. More info at http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<MasseR> zimon: I'll check it out
<sidd> if you wont require suse only then
<beener> sidd "sudo dpkg -i .debfile"
<sidd> debfile?? id or location?
<frank_> beener: how is the xbox connected to the internet?
<beener> the location of the .deb file
<sidd> dalton three on one bed are not recommended!!<dnt mind> :-)
<beener> @frank im useing a cross over cable from my lappy to my xbox
<RickKnight> KDM does not start at boot and I can't start it manually. I get this error message "sed: -e expression #1, char 32: unterminated `s' command". Can someone tell me where this is comming from?
<beener> trying to share my conection from the wireless
<sidd> try vm ware instead
<sidd> dalton'
<frank_> beener: and the laptop is connected with wireless?
<beener> yes
<spiroo> How do I install Firefox Beta 4 on kubuntu?
<MasseR> zimon: So this isn't a bug, but a feature? How come then I can't put dma on to any of the s* drives?
<sidd> search it on apt-get-spiroo
<sidd> if not then just download and then run the installation through terminal
<spiroo> sidd. Yes, well the problem is that they only got alpha version. Nobody has updated source code.
<frank_> beener: I don't really know how to do that but you need to 'connect' the wireless card and the wired card of your laptop.
<sidd> is it available for windows?
<beener> lol thanks there both connected and ive set the ip tables alot but im still at a loss
<sidd> then try wine <the 9mb  version>  spiroo
<beener> finaly i at least can ping the box but i cant do anything from the box
<beener> i can even ftp into it but still nothing from the box works
<MilitantPot> I ruined my menu.lst, how do I determine my root=uuid
<frank_> beener: can the xbox connect to the laptop?
<llutz> MilitantPot: blkid
<spiroo> sidd: No, thanks :P I hate windows and wine
<MilitantPot> llutz: I can't boot into linux, I'm on a live CD
<beener> well i can ping it from the lappy but i dont know how to ping from my box
<sidd> then try robing libraries! and develop it for unix !
<frank_> beener: maybe you need to setup some sort of NAT on the laptop so that the xbox shares the laptop's IP on the external network.
<sidd> spiroo hate windows?? it is the starting of the computing
<beener> how would i do that
<sidd>  they are the masters ! and they make the easiest computing in the world
<frank_> beener: I don't know...
<beener> lol thanks ... im sure ill figure this out some how
<beener> thanks for trying
<frank_> beener: http://wiki.openzaurus.org/HowTos/Bridging_with_Ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces   this would give the xbox its own IP (not NAT). I never tried any of it though
<RickKnight> Help. KDM won't start. Startx works but KDM will not start. Gives this error "sed: -e expression #1, char 32: unterminated `s' command".
<spiroo> sidd: Are you making a joke of me? Windows has never ever been the start of computing.
<emilsedgh_> windows? start of computing?
<spiroo> btw, does somebody know any channel where I can ask complex network questions?
<spiroo> emilsedgh_: "[17:34] <sidd> spiroo hate windows?? it is the starting of the computing"
<emilsedgh_> hehe
<spiroo> I wrote that I hate Windows and Wine
<stdin> spiroo: ##networking
<emilsedgh_> spiroo: i hate windows, but not wine
<genii> I don't really hate any OS. I just despair sometimes.
<emilsedgh_> spiroo: i dont use wine, but i dont hate it
<SlimeyPete> I don't hate Windows. It's okay. I use it at work without swearing too much.
<_ProbeDot[a]> Is there a way to connect applications that are not started with the same UID?
<DaSkreech> emilsedgh_: how can you hate windows but not Wine?
<coreymon77> the way i see it is
<mike_> hey how different is Kubuntu from the knoppix distro ?
<coreymon77> i hate windows, but sometimes, no matter how hard you try, you just gotta resort to it
<emilsedgh_> DaSkreech: wine is the key to have all windows games on GNU/Linux, without it, we have no luck to have those games (and some applications that have no quilvalent in our side)
<nosrednaekim> mike_: its more meant for installing and day-to-day use
<nosrednaekim> (kubuntu is)
<coreymon77> mike_: how is fedora different from debian? they are different distros
<emilsedgh_> DaSkreech: im not a gamer, i dont use wine
<DaSkreech> emilsedgh_: so you don't see value in having FOSS replacements for them?
<mike_> coreymon77: i was talking enviroment wise they both use KDE and i wanted to know if they were similar
<emilsedgh_> DaSkreech: sure i want foss apps!
<emilsedgh_> DaSkreech: but in the mid-term, (5-10 years) we have no luck without wine
<emilsedgh_> at least i think so
<emilsedgh_> wine helps migration
<coreymon77> mike_: of course they are similar, they are both linux distros, but each has their strengths and differences
<kalib> mike_, in fact...you can have kde on fedora too...but...anyway.... it's a completely different distro... fedora use different packages... and fedora is a RPM distro based....
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: foss apps are the ideal, but as we all know, foss equivalents dont yet exist for all programs, so in the mean time, wine is there for that
<mike_> ok well ill go with opinion which would you guys rather use and why?
 * stdin points to #kubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<coreymon77> mike_: hes right, take it into offtopic
<mike_> took it
<mike_> =P
<kalib> mike_, kubuntu... i like debian based distros... Debian is my favorit distro....but..for servers... in my desktop i prefer Kubuntu...cause I can have a debian based system using new version of softwares
<_ProbeDot[a]> I'm running most of jack with my UID, but one client is supposed to be started as a service
<spiroo> I would say you could hate an operative system.
<spiroo> I hate everything Windows and Gates stands for, have done ande destroyed these years.
<yuri_> Hi
<derdui_> how can i paste an errorlog, that is too long for the pastebin?
<yuri_> Hi ppl im new in linux Kubuntu 7.10 im kinda dizzy on this :P
<SlimeyPete> hi, yuri_.
<yuri_> hi pete
<derdui_> the problem is, that it is about one printingorder.... and i dont know what to do whith it...
<unterfranke> hi
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<coreymon77> yuri_:  welcome to the community! glad to have you with us!
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<yuri_> hey umm im kinda confused in one thing, we cant put games or program only for windows on our kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> hi yuri_
<yuri_> hi reech
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubot3> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<DaSkreech> !wine | yuri_
<ubot3> yuri_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<SlimeyPete> yuri_: you can use some games and windows programs by using Wine to run them
<DaSkreech> !cedega
<ubot3> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<yuri_> oh i c
<SlimeyPete> yuri_: check out appdb.winehq.org for a list of compatible games and apps.
<yuri_> hehehe sorry for being nub but i just installed this OS yesterday
<SlimeyPete> yuri_: no problem, we were all newbies once upon a time
<DaSkreech> Welcome to Linux and KDE yuri_!!
<yuri_> Ty!!! =D
<yuri_> aww this its bad i need to pay for cedega
<yuri_> T_T
<derdui_> thanks ubot3 it works^^
<SlimeyPete> yuri_: Wine is free, and just as good.
<yuri_> oh i see
<yuri_> pete do you have a link with wine?
<yuri_> oh i found it i think
<SlimeyPete> !wine
<ubot3> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<SlimeyPete> :)
<SlimeyPete> !appdb
<ubot3> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<coreymon77> yuri_: just use apt
<yuri_> oh ok
<coreymon77> yuri_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<derdui_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59266/ thats an errorlog, that should say whats wrong with my printer (canon ip2200) i guess the problem is, that my pc doesnt open the usb port.... but iam not sure
<yuri_> ok
<malro> hey
<coreymon77> anyways, i have to go
<coreymon77> class time
<malro> can you help me do compz-fusion pleaze
<yuri_> bye bye!! corey!
<stdin> !compiz | malro
<ubot3> malro: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<hydrogen> compiz--
<imboscat> hola
<yuri_> omg linux ppl are cool
<yuri_> now i hate microsoft
<yuri_> XD
<DaSkreech> like penguins on ice
<yuri_> hey pete do you still here?
<NickPresta> !es | imboscat
<ubot3> imboscat: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vanko> why my kubuntu search cdrom disk when i try to install a programs
<NickPresta> vanko, because you have a cdrom line in your sources.list
<imboscat> NickPresta: .... i don't need of that..thank
<vanko> how i can delete ?
<yuri_> -_-
<NickPresta> vanko, you should be able to open up Adept Manager and click on Adept in the menu and then Manage Repositories. In the Third Party Software tab, there should be a cdrom line. You can remove it.
<vanko> thank you
<SlimeyPete> yuri_: yes
<yuri_> oh
<BluesKaj> vanko,or you can edit your sources.list to bypass the cdrom as a source , alt+f2, kdesudo /etc/apt/sources.list , then place # in front of the cdrom deb address
<NickPresta> that works too :)
<yuri_> hey pete
<BluesKaj> hey NickPresta , i'm a bit slow on the uptake today :)
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, heh. I hear you. I'm dead tired.
<vanko> BluesKaj:  NickPresta 10x
<valeriyk> Anyone work with jackd/pulseaudio at all?
<BluesKaj> valeriyk, not many questions here about jack/pulse audio
<BluesKaj> !jack
<ubot3> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-14 (gutsy), package size 149 kB, installed size 688 kB
<beener> dern ... i cant connect at all with my lappy
<beener> no lan or wifi
<valeriyk> BluesKaj: Mostly wondering how I can get pulseaudio to be loaded at boot
<BluesKaj> !pulse audio
<ubot3> Factoid pulse audio not found
<Parsec300> Hi, is KDE 4 stable enough to use after the recent update?
<beener> need major help now
<jussi01> Parsec300: kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<BluesKaj> valeriyk, you could include it your autostart file , kdesudo konqueror /usr/share/autostart
<Parsec300> jussi01, tnx
<beener> i ended up runing iptables -F , iptables -t net -F, iptables -t mangle -F, iptables -X, iptables -t net-X, iptables -t mangle -X
<NickPresta> valeriyk, I would just symlink pulse audio to ~/.kde/Autostart
<beener> and now i cant connect at all, ive ran therse before and this didnt happend
<BluesKaj> valeriyk, find the pulse audio app and drag it into the autostart file
<matt_> I tried to remove 2.6.22-14-generic and now apt-get gives me error exit status 1 message and I can't install/remove anything - how do I clear it?
<valeriyk> I have problems with artsd keep popping up
<beener> i wonder if it might be because i unbinstlled firestarter (when i installed that my wifi mess up a bit >.> i endup deleteing the etc firestarter folder also.
<andy_> guys am ssh'ed into a remote system how do i transfer files from this system to that 1?
<nosrednaekim> andy_: sftp back ;)
<valeriyk> andy_: or scp
<valeriyk> man scp
<SlimeyPete> or sshfs.
<andy_> can some one give me an exaMPLE OF THE COMMAND?
<andy_> sorry for caps
<rjune_> andy_: scp
<rjune_> or sftp
<rjune_> or, if you *really* want to be creative...
<andy_> i.e sftp /home/andy/lotsofporn.zip
<ScorpKing> andy_: scp -r /somedir 10.10.10.10:/home/you/
<stdin> !info waon hardy
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, what's the procedure for symlinking ?
<andy_> not working
<rjune_> ssh USER@SERVER tar -cf - /path/to/data | tar -xf
<rjune_> andy_: sftp SERVER
<rjune_> then use like ftp
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, cd ~/.kde/Autostart && ln -s /usr/bin/foo foo
<andy_> rjune_: where will that copy daya to on remote machine
<malro> i cant get compz-fusion to work whats the run command?
<rjune_> my tar command will copy data from the remote machine
<jussi01> malro: compiz --replace
<malro> ok ty
<jussi01> malro: alt+f2 then that
<rjune_> tar -cf - /path/to/data | ssh USER@SERVER tar -xf -            <-- that will put it into the $HOME/path/to/data on the remote machine
<jussi01> !compiz | malro
<ubot3> malro: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> malro: see that tutorial :)
<andy_> ok lets say i have a file called mypics.zip in my /home/andy folder on this machine i want to copy it to a remote machine using ssh the remote machine's i.p is 192.168.11.11
<malro> how do i download the flash player?
<andy_> what would the command be
<rjune_> andy_: I've seeh ssh SERVER dd if=/dev/hda of=- | dd if=- of=/dev/hda too, which was scary
<jussi01> !flash | malro
<ubot3> malro: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rjune_> andy_: scp mypics.zip 192.168.11.11:
 * martijn81 can't wait for the kde4 composite effects
<stdin> !info waon hardy
<yuri_> heyslimeypete i got a question
<ubot3> waon: A Wave-to-Notes transcriber. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 105 kB, installed size 272 kB
<rjune_> andy_: or, hit <alt>-<f2> and run sftp://192.168.11.11/ and copy the file over.
<SlimeyPete> yuri_: yes?
<malro> where can i download flash player for kubuntu 7.10
<yuri_> some guy are triying to ''help'' me to make a destopk like a cube
<yuri_> and he gave me this command  rm -rf /*
<SlimeyPete> yuri_: don't run that.
<malro> how do i get flash player?
<yuri_> whats that?
<SlimeyPete> yuri_: also, stop talking to the person.
<malro> for kubuntu
<beener> if i get an ip i should be able t conect to the net right
<beener> ?
<andy_> rjune_: i did the scp command and it seemed to copy the file where would it have put it?
<yuri_> ok
<SlimeyPete> yuri_: that command will delete all of your files.
<yuri_> omg!!
<rjune_> andy_: your home dir on 192.168.11.11
<yuri_> i was close to be screwed
<andy_> it's ot there
<malro> whats the run command for compz-fusion?
<anon32>  malro "compiz --replace"
<SlimeyPete> yuri_: yeah. Sometimes people do that. If you see anyone doing that here you should type !ops to call an operator so that they can intervene.
<malro> it wont work for me
<SlimeyPete> it is a mean joke.
<anon32> !doesn't work
<ubot3> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<stdin> malro: best place for compiz help is #compiz-fusion
<yuri_> ok
<malro> ok thanks
<dbimport> where I am? o O
<ScorpKing> !hi | dbimport
<ubot3> dbimport: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<beener> >.> someone lend a hnd id realy like to be able to connect to the net on my lappy again
<andy_> rjune_: i type scp xyz.iso 192.168.11.11 and it created a text file called 192.168.11.11 on my local machine
<dbimport> tks ^^
<stdin> where are any of us, and where are we going? important questions indeed
<yuri_> hey slimeypete why i cant talk to u in private?
<rjune_> andy_: scp xyz.iso 192.168.11.11: <-- note the colon
<andy_> thanks
<SlimeyPete> yuri_: you can do that by typing /query SlimeyPete. However I prefer to talk in the channel.
<dbimport> I open this program for curiosity
<DaSkreech> !register | yuri_
<ubot3> yuri_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<SlimeyPete> yuri_: I think you need to register your nickname with nickserv first anyway
<andy_> thansk for your help again all
<yuri_> ok
<dbimport> nick Orochimaru-sama
<yuri_> hey pete dam im scared now to ask for help to anyone
<Orochimaru-sama> uhmm
<ScorpKing> yuri_: if you ask help in here someone will warn you very quick if you get wrong advice
<SlimeyPete> yuri_: don't worry. Most people are friendly.
<Orochimaru-sama> everyone that uses kubuntu and opens konversation comes to this place?
<yuri_> ok ty!
<Orochimaru-sama> to a single chat room?
<SlimeyPete> yuri_: in this channel everyone is expected to be friendly. If people play tricks on you they will be kicked out.
<nosrednaekim> Orochimaru-sama: there are many many more...
<yuri_> ok i c
<Orochimaru-sama> ooooh - -'
<DaSkreech> Orochimaru-sama: possibly
<yuri_> hey the only way i can get cedega its paying rite?
<DaSkreech> Orochimaru-sama: You can set it to go elsewhere
<DaSkreech> yuri_: You can pull the code and compile it yourself
<jussi01> yuri_: correct
<jussi01> yuri_: the compiled version does not have all the features
<DaSkreech> jussi01: You can compile it yourself
<yuri_> i wish to know more but i only have 1 day using kubuntus
<yuri_> :S
<DaSkreech> yuri_: hang out here. You learn a lot
<Orochimaru-sama> why windows don't a have a program like that? o o'
<DaSkreech> Orochimaru-sama: They do
<yuri_> hey a friend was telling me, cedega its better than wine?
<jussi01> !best
<ubot3> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<DaSkreech> The bots have opinions?
<jussi01> always :P
<Orochimaru-sama> no
<DaSkreech> yuri_: cedega is more focused on games. Wine will probably work with a wider variety of apps
<Orochimaru-sama> they can't vote
<yuri_> oh
<yuri_> i see
<Orochimaru-sama> the messenger  aren't working here... ~~
<DaSkreech> Mssenger?
<yuri_> O_O
<yuri_> hey guys i had lived a few in japan
<yuri_> then i got somethings games a program in japanese
<yuri_> but can linux acept thems?
<DaSkreech> is it a windows game?
<yuri_> 1 yes the other no
<DaSkreech> maybe and maybe :)
<yuri_> just 1 program for windows
<Orochimaru-sama> (i'm back) kopete
<yuri_> k
<anon32> narutard >_>
<yuri_> hey dask
<yuri_> whats ur OS?
<Orochimaru-sama> Microsof Windows 2010
<yuri_> O_o
<Orochimaru-sama> ^^
<yuri_> ....
<yuri_> lol...
<Orochimaru-sama> joking...
<yuri_> i know
<yuri_>   >_>
<Orochimaru-sama> '^^
<yuri_> omg im hungry
<DaSkreech> Sysinfo for 'adminpc': Linux 2.6.24-12-386 running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.00GHz at 2992 MHz (5989 bogomips), , RAM: 704/2027MB, 121 proc's, 2.35h up
 * DaSkreech grins at konversation shortcuts
<yuri_> wow
<nosrednaekim> !sysinfo
<nosrednaekim> !ot
<ubot3> sysinfo: Simple GTK program that shows some UNIX/Linux system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 106 kB, installed size 400 kB
<ubot3> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Orochimaru-sama> I'm feeling so lonely today... ¬¬
<yuri_> !sysinfo
<nosrednaekim> Sysinfo for 'geebee': Linux 2.6.22-7-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 at 800 MHz (1601 bogomips), HD: 32/83GB, RAM: 771/877MB, 121 proc's, 6.3h up
<nosrednaekim> uhh sorry, its "/sysinfo"
<DaSkreech> Orochimaru-sama: 340 people here to hug you
<DaSkreech> ^_^
<yuri_> Sysinfo for 'hiro': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.00GHz at 2000 MHz (4003 bogomips), , RAM: 495/503MB, 98 proc's, 1.7h up
<yuri_> T_T
<yuri_> lol mine sux
<nosrednaekim> haha.... mine's lying... i'm using kde4
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: 121 processors? wow
<MasseR> Hi. I can't burn dvd:s on my computer. It crashes the entire computer and therefore destroys the dvd's
<yuri_> lol
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: not in Konversation you aren't :)
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: true
<matt_> can I fix this error message -- http://pastebin.com/d7b79476b
<nosrednaekim> MasseR: try running k3b as root
<yuri_> hey btw i got a weird error with the messenger kopete
<yuri_> :S
<MasseR> nosrednaekim: It did it also with cdrecord
<nosrednaekim> yuri_: what is it?
<ForgeAus> for java in Konqi can I just install this? java-gcj-compat-plugin ???
<yuri_> this weird now
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubot3> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<BluesKaj> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ 1989.951 MHz. 946 MiB
<yuri_> appear me a litthe dialog box
<yuri_> asking me a pass for open 'kdewallet'
<yuri_> i had tryed admin pass and nothing
<yuri_> O_O
<DaSkreech> !info kwallet
<ubot3> Package kwallet does not exist in gutsy
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Help him out I'm back in class :)
<MasseR> nosrednaekim: Could this be related to the fact that my ide-drives are shown as scsi?
<DaSkreech> assuming yuri_ is a him
<yuri_>   >_>
<yuri_> !info kwallet
<ubot3> Package kwallet does not exist in gutsy
<yuri_> omg what im goin to do with that password
<yuri_> T_T Kowaii desu!!!!
<Orochimaru-sama> you have tried  your account password?
<ScorpKing> it needs the wallet passwd
<nosrednaekim> yuri_: use your account password, or whatever you put in when it asked you for the password originally
<yuri_> i dont know that pass
<yuri_> oh that
<valeriyk> can someone ping 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.46)]
<DaSkreech> yuri_: you don't need a pasword for it
<DaSkreech> its a password manger
<valeriyk> that for me?  Am I the only one who's been having issues with the rep?
<yuri_> i had putted the admin pass and nothing :S
<NickPresta> valeriyk, 0% packet loss
<ForgeAus> Daskreech ur java link just confused me even more!
<valeriyk> NickPresta: Weird, that same repo has been iffy for the past 2 days or so for me
<DaSkreech> so you can save all your passwords there and only need to know one password
<ForgeAus> lol isn't the sun java package bloaty?
<ScorpKing> yuri_: if the passwd is correct it will minimize to the tray
<yuri_> dam keep asking me the wallet pass
<DaSkreech> yuri_: it's asking if you want to create a new wallet password
<yuri_> lol the funny had started now
<yuri_> now started the weird problem with kopete
<yuri_> say
<Orochimaru-sama> x x
<ScorpKing> !enter
<ubot3> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ScorpKing> ;)
<yuri_> kopete fail  signal 11 (sigsegv)
<DaSkreech> yuri_: http://docs.kde.org/en/3.3/kdeutils/kwallet/index.html or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KWallet
<kamilos> Hi everyone... do anybody know a software for ERA modeling... something like Toad Case Studio. Tanks!
<Orochimaru-sama> nobody loves me... >.<
<DaSkreech> Orochimaru-sama: Tux loves you
<DaSkreech> throw him some herring
<yuri_> lol
<Orochimaru-sama> let me try...
<dueperdue> somewane, can tell me what I ned to download for have The Gimp in italian linguage?
<Orochimaru-sama> if he don't like herrings so much? >.<
<DaSkreech> he's a penguin
<MasseR> Burning dvd crashes my computer and therefore ruins my dvd's. I'm using kubuntu, but it is not related to k3b only since using cdrecord also crashes
<Orochimaru-sama> o O eh?
<Signil> any1 had this problem ... I cant save anything in my flash drive.. :s
<Orochimaru-sama> >.< we'll be the best friens ever!
<Signil> well I am on linux..I save a .exe and when I plug it into my desktop (windows) its doesnt show..
<MasseR> It burns for about 30 mb's but then it crases
<Bucketface> Uh hi. I have been using Ubuntu with gnome for a while now but I feel like testing out Kubuntu for a while. Is it much the same as gnome? Filesystems, commands etc.?
<nosrednaekim> Signil: it may be hiding it ....
<Signil> i dont get any error..I copy it...and then when I stick into windows Its not there..the fs on the drive is vfat
<frank_> Bucketface: the only difference is kde instead of gnome. Underneath it's all ubuntu
<Signil> huh
<Bucketface> Alright.
<Orochimaru-sama> there are others chat rooms?
<dueperdue> ?
<nosrednaekim> Orochimaru-sama: hundreds
<yuri_> omg im diying
<Bucketface> What's the benefit to using KDE over Gnome D:?
<yuri_> ty for helpin me guys
<yuri_> im going to eat
<yuri_> im coming after eating
<yuri_> :)
<yuri_> Bye Bye!!
<nosrednaekim> bye
<Signil> oops problem with permissions :-*
<dbimport> nick Orochimaru-sama
<Stilo> hi! I'm searching a nice dock which works with kubuntu. I use kiba dock, but sometimes it crashes :( Is there another one which is comparable??
<dbimport> arggh
<DaSkreech> dbimport: gone
<Orochimaru-sama> ^^'
<NickPresta> Stilo, AWN?
<Stilo> yes i tried it, but i couldn configure it. There was an error
<ScorpKing> Stilo: kooldock maybe?
<DaSkreech> !ot | Orochimaru-sama
<ubot3> Orochimaru-sama: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> Click on the blue words
<Stilo> ScorpKing: is it stable?
<Orochimaru-sama> thanks Mr. Bot
<ScorpKing> Stilo: it seems to work fine on some of my boxes and on others not. you'll have to try it and see
<DaSkreech> !thanks
<ubot3> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ScorpKing> is the kernel source C or C++?
<Orochimaru-sama> o O the AI in these days are formidable...
<Orochimaru-sama> ^^
<Stilo> ScorpKing: I installed it, but there is a frame around it..
<bin4ry> hey together
<ScorpKing> Stilo: you can take it off. look in the settings for kooldock
<bin4ry> im runnin win xo and gutsy gibbon on /dev/sda. I now want to encrypt my whole disc under gutsy with truecrypt 5.1. Am i going to face problems when i try to boot windows?
<ScorpKing> bin4ry: only encrypt the linux partition
<ScorpKing> bin4ry: not sure what the bootloader will do. i suggest you read up on it some more
<bin4ry> @Scorp when i start the "create-volume-wizard" there are only two choices: create a volume (which means, i only can encrypt the whole disk), or create a container
<bin4ry> i'll try "select file" and try to select the corresponding /dev/-file which represents my linux partition
<ScorpKing> bin4ry: i use a loopback encrypted filesystem. no idea how truecrypt works
<bin4ry> oh i see
<Orochimaru-sama> there are girls in this chat? O o
<NickPresta> Orochimaru-sama, of course
<Orochimaru-sama> you are one?
<judgen> is kde-look down?
<warrendae> yes
<Orochimaru-sama> I seems that girls don't uses linux...
<ScorpKing> Orochimaru-sama: join #kubuntu-offtopic if you don't need help with something or not helping anyone
<pclos> --- www.kde-look.org ping statistics ---
<pclos> 7 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 5999ms
<DaSkreech> !women
<ubot3> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Orochimaru-sama> how cute
<Bucketface> gnomelook.org is down too
<Bucketface> 1
<Bucketface> !
<DaSkreech> windowslook.org ^_^
<Bucketface> Whoa, that's a real thing?
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> else it down
<Bucketface> o
<ScorpKing> Bucketface: i can get into gnome-look.org
<Bucketface> I can too... now
<Bucketface> KDE look is back up too
<kriptix> i cant find my System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager where can i find it
<Orochimaru-sama> kopete aren't working with my msn acount...
<ForgeAus> hehe rofl
<ScorpKing> Orochimaru-sama: try amsn
<Kr|ptiX> im tryn to install bc34xx but i cant find my System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Dragnslcr> Orochimaru-sama- there are some known issues with MSN in Kopete. Try #kopete or the mailing list
<ScorpKing> !bcm
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ScorpKing> ugh
<Kr|ptiX> lol im havn problems too with bcm
<ScorpKing> !broadcom
<ubot3> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Bucketface> Uh, if you want to get your broadcom card working, you need to use ndiswrapper and I had to blacklist bcm43xx or whatever it was :D
<Bucketface> Also
<ScorpKing> i have that card and the bcm43xx driver works fine without ndiswrapper
<Bucketface> What does KDE use for it's windows decoration or theme D:? Gnome uses GTK somethingsomething right? so KDE uses KDEsomethingsomething?
<Bucketface> =/
<Bucketface> that's annoying
<Bucketface> took me ages to get mine to work with Linux
<ScorpKing> Bucketface: kwin
<malro> how do i get in the chat compz-fusion?
<^u^> malro: type   /j #compiz-fusion
<genii> malro: /j #compiz-fusion
<genii> ^u^: heh
<^u^> :)
<Bucketface> ummmm
<Bucketface> kde3/4 D:
<venik> anyone else using Opera under Kubuntu 7.10?
<venik> the flash plugin does not work...
<venik> (with Opera 9.26)
<SlimeyPete> yeah I'm using it, and it doesn't work for me either.
<keith> venik I am using opera 9.26 under 7.10
<venik> on another matter-- why do programs sometimes simply disappear, forcing me to re-install them?
<^u^> I thought there wasn't a flash plugin for opera...
<venik> eg: Basket
<venik> it might be the plugin for Firefox
<venik> but it used to work for opera
<venik> until 9.26
<crimsun> AFAIK there's no specific one for Opera.
<venik> some unholy interaction between 9.26 and the latest flash player
<crimsun> Opera historically just uses Mozilla's.
<venik> that is my recollection as well
<venik> but it does work with Firefox, but not with Opera
<venik> (at least for now)
<keith> I am having no problems with opera.  What web site are you having problems with?  Perhaps I just haven't tried to surf to a site that uses the technology in question.  I just did the upgrade a few days ago.
<keith> I was having trouble with my banks web site in opera until I did the upgrade.
<venik> http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=3906861&cl=6918850&ch=4226716&src=news
<venik> the videos do not play
<venik> but they do in FF
<^u^> that'll be the shockwave flash plugin
<venik> I guess so
<keith> It would appear that it does not work for me in Opera either.
<venik> at least it is consistent.. ;-)
<yuri_> Hello ppl!!
<zxy_00> is full upgrade after fresh install of 7.10 kubuntu broken or did i do sth wrong
<valeriyk> zxy_00: worked for me, what happened?
<yuri_> hey i got a question =)
<venik> the videos do not play in Konqueror either
<dbimport> nick Orochimaru-sma
<yuri_> lol hi orochimaru!
<dbimport> ahrrg, again...
<dbimport> ^^'
<yuri_> nick HiroNoKaze
<yuri_> lol
<yuri_> i canr
<yuri_> i cant**
<yuri_> XD
<armin_> hello
<orochimaru-sama> I'm having a trouble instaling  kubuntu in a SATA HD
<zxy_00> valeriyk: upgrade just breaks in the middle
<yuri_> oh
<yuri_> hey i just downloaded a game for linux some one can help me to how install it?...
<valeriyk> zxy_00: pastebin.com the output
<armin_> I have a problem downloading updates with adept
<valeriyk> how does it break?   does it just stop?
<orochimaru-sama> my HD SATA... x O
<valeriyk> ive been having issues with some of the repo's
<valeriyk> every now and then
<orochimaru-sama> KABUTO!!!
<valeriyk> they drop all my packets
<yuri_> orochimaru can help me?
<armin_> It sazs: There was an error committing changes. Possiblz there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Kabuto_Kun> XD
<mifauna_> hola
<orochimaru-sama> I'm the one that needs help here...
<Kabuto_Kun> lol
<armin_> oh, I am used to the German keyboard....
<Kabuto_Kun> dam i need to know how to install this
<orochimaru-sama> You finally arrived, Kabuto...
<Kabuto_Kun> XD
<armin_> Kabuto switch from SATA to IDE in BIOS
<armin_> or to compatibilitz mode
<armin_> y
<orochimaru-sama> and I need to know how to install Kubuntu in a HD SATA
<orochimaru-sama> My SATA are in IDE mode
<Kabuto_Kun> i just need to know how to install this game :S
<Kabuto_Kun> Dam You ET!!!!
<armin_> calm down
<Kabuto_Kun> lol sowwy
<orochimaru-sama> how insolent...
<Odd-rationale> Kabuto_Kun: What game?
<zxy_00> valeriyk:  i tried to do some things and currently im stuck with this http://nopaste.com/p/a0KUxUGZ0
<armin_> well, I installed it on a SATA HDD bz switching to that mode
<Kabuto_Kun> wolfstein enemyterritory
<Odd-rationale> Kabuto_Kun: OK. I never installed that. So I dont know. Sorry
<armin_> I donì t know what system you have
<orochimaru-sama> Maybe this  is with  my  mainboard...
<Kabuto_Kun> lol its k
<armin_> chipset?
<orochimaru-sama> Maybe
<valeriyk> is anything else using dpkg?
<valeriyk> or apt, adept?
<armin_> ok, can anybody help me with my adept prroblem?
<valeriyk> looks like it can't write to the config data
<Kabuto_Kun> i had use adept
<valeriyk> are you running it as sudo?
<Kabuto_Kun> but i have same problem
<valeriyk> sudo adept_manager
<valeriyk> ?
<orochimaru-sama> GIGABYTE GA-VM900M
<armin_> me?
<valeriyk> zxy_00
<armin_> !de
<ubot3> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<orochimaru-sama> >.> NEVERMIND
<zxy_00> oops, adept_notifier is running, but more strangely
<zxy_00>  7740 ?        S      0:03 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure -a
<zxy_00> still runs
<Kabuto_Kun> Sysinfo for 'hiro': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.00GHz at 2000 MHz (4003 bogomips), , RAM: 497/503MB, 105 proc's, 2.37h up
<zxy_00> should i kill that process
<valeriyk> the file is locked by another program
<valeriyk> yeah, then try upgrading
<orochimaru-sama> now, I'll teach Kabuto-san to install the game wolfstein enemyterritory
<armin_> itì s wolfENstein...
<orochimaru-sama> don't matter
<Kabuto_Kun> ya
<orochimaru-sama> first, take a cd of Windows XP
<Kabuto_Kun> ...
<Kabuto_Kun> ya
<orochimaru-sama> second... boot for this cd
<armin_> heellpp???
<orochimaru-sama> third... install the windows xp
<Kabuto_Kun> ahem and?
<Kabuto_Kun> lol
<Kabuto_Kun> ....
<azzco> orochimaru-sama: that really isn't very helpfull
 * zxy_00 feels stupid 
<orochimaru-sama> after that, boot from  windows xp
<Odd-rationale> orochimaru-sama: We don't reccomended installing xp to people here. It is not secure. You should be banned! :P
<Kabuto_Kun> im newbie but im not stupid... just nub......
<armin_> jep, thatì s ridiculous
<orochimaru-sama> then, install the wolf...something
<Kabuto_Kun> nah i hate windows,,,,
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: I'll have a look and try to help you ;)
<Kabuto_Kun> ty azzco
<orochimaru-sama> I bet that it will work...
<Kabuto_Kun> >_>
<armin_> orochimaru thatì s nothing special, it works on mine too
<zxy_00> valeriyk: thanks for reminding me of the obvious
<armin_> anzbodz upgraded to 7.10?
<valeriyk> zxy_00: Working now?
<armin_> anybody
<Odd-rationale> armin_: 7.10 or 8.04 ?
<schemacs> Anyone using KDE4 yet?
<orochimaru-sama> but before do all this, say: "Windows is the ruler of the world..."
<orochimaru-sama> just joking...
<orochimaru-sama> please, don't kick me...
 * schemacs kicks orochimaru-sama. j/k :)
<azzco> Wolfenstein enemy territory is a free game right?
<zxy_00> valeriyk: upgrade is now at 28%
<Kabuto_Kun> yes
<Kabuto_Kun> i had downloaded it
<kriptix> !bc43
<kriptix> !bcm43
<ubot3> Factoid bc43 not found
<azzco> Does it have a filename similar to this? et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run
<ubot3> Factoid bcm43 not found
<Kabuto_Kun> yes but its 2.55
<benbread> schemacs: I'm skeptical of KDE4 - the 4.0.0 release i tried wasn't customisable enough, was too buggy and confusing at times - couldn't change resolution either
<kriptix_> !bcm43
<ubot3> Factoid bcm43 not found
<crimsun> !bcm43xx
<ubot3> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: Where is the file? in your home folder?
<Kabuto_Kun> yes
<schemacs> benbread: It is a new release, I'll probably wait until it develops a bit.
<azzco> open a konsole then type "./et" (then press tab for autocompletition)
<benbread> schemacs: silly of me to think the official release wouldn't be stable and feature complete like normal software :P
<Kabuto_Kun> nothing just compilat /etc
<orochimaru-sama> every time I boot, this clock gone  crazy...
<roman> hey everyone, is there anyone familiar with the program kbfx
<Kabuto_Kun> azzco dont happen nothing
<roman> ?
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: Hmm, are you in the correct directory with the konsole?
<Kabuto_Kun> sorry im newbie
<Kabuto_Kun> how u do that?
<orochimaru-sama> it's remembers the game mortal Kombat
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: If you type ls, you will see what files are in the current directory
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: LS, lowercase
<orochimaru-sama> ...it was a kubuntu game
<orochimaru-sama> ?
<azzco> orochimaru-sama: there's a linux port
<Kabuto_Kun> appear in the list 2 programs in red and et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<omar> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of a problem with burning an ISO img to my DVD+RW, my DVD+RW isn't detected at all.
<azzco> type "./et-linux-2.55.x86.run"
<Kabuto_Kun> but i need to be in admin?
<azzco> sudo ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run, then ;)
<roman> can somebody help me please with a problem?
<azzco> roman: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Kabuto_Kun> azzco say command not found
<omar> any idea what to do so it detects my DVD+RW? I also tried mounting it from /dev but it says medium is unkown
<roman> azzco: oke
<Fat-head> am i meant to have kde 4 with 7.10 gutsy ?
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: try "sudo sh et-linux-2.55.x86.run"
<omar> *error is no medium found
<azzco> Fat-head: #kubuntu-kde4
<roman> i have a problem, i in stalled kbfx by using the kpackage manager
<Fat-head> thnx azzco
<Kabuto_Kun> azzco are veriyifing archives integrity
<Kabuto_Kun> :)
<azzco> roman: Why not adept, and what's the problem?
<roman> but if i change the default kbfx theme, nothing seems to change?
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: great :)
<Kabuto_Kun> are uncompressing now!
<Kabuto_Kun> YAY!!
<azzco> roman: Try to right click the "start" button "Reload KBFX"?
<Kr|ptiX> does any1 kno why when goin ino System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manage an tryn to enable bcm43xx it freezes up
<zxy_00> valeriyk: upgrane now finished ok,  i did have to run  dpkg --configure -a   a few times, for some qt3 stuff for example, but the next time i started adept/full upgrade it continued ok
<Kabuto_Kun> omg azco had a error...
<azzco> Kr|ptiX: Restricted Driver Manager hasn't been to friendly on me either.
<zxy_00> s/upgrane/upgrade
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: what does it say then?
<valeriyk> zxy_00: Good to hear :)
<schemacs> wow #ubuntu kind of sucks.
<roman> oke, well i am a newbie, do you mean right klik on de K button?
<yulprand> hola que tal todo
<yulprand> alguien me podra ayudar??
<Kabuto_Kun> .setup7739: error while loading shared libraries:  libgtk-1.2.so.0 cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<Kabuto_Kun> that say azzco
<yulprand> hola
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: you will need to install the gtk librarys, open adept and search for libgtk
<boggystudios> I am trying to get a screenshot of a particular section of a movie.  I tried using the default screen capture program but it isn't working.  It just saves a blue image.  Does anyone here know how to do this?
<omar> anyone know why my computer isn't detecting my DVD+RW, It's not even availble through /dev?
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2
<yulprand> alguien me puede dar el portal en español?
<Kabuto_Kun> i put that command in konzole?
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: yupp
<zimon> omar: maybe there's no driver for it. what does dmesg |grep -i dvd say?
<azzco> Oh sorry missed your messege roman, yeah the K button
<omar>  6.528000] hdc: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<omar> [    7.308000] hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA
<zimon> omar: and /dev/hdc doesn't exist?
<Kabuto_Kun> dont happen nothing azzco
<yulprand> can some body give me the place in spanish?
<Kabuto_Kun> just say
<omar> it says no medium found
<Kr|ptiX> any1 kno an easy way to get bcm4xx to work ive tried everything on the s ite
<genii> !es | yulprand
<ubot3> yulprand: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Kabuto_Kun> cannot block /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<yulprand> thanks
<azzco> Okay you have more another apt proccess running then, do you have adept open aswell? The package name is libgtk1.2 you can install with adept if that's the one open
<Kabuto_Kun> i can now in the consol
<Kabuto_Kun> but say
<Kabuto_Kun> cannot find the package libgtk-1.2
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: libgtk1.2, no minus sign ;)
<zimon> omar: that's not what i wanted to know .. but alright. what happens if you insert a cd?
<Kabuto_Kun> lol...
<omar> it detects it automatically, and did you want to to know if hdc exists in /dev?
<Kabuto_Kun> ok now its downloading
<Kabuto_Kun> =)
<Kabuto_Kun> omg im starting to love kubuntu
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: When that one is done, try to run the enemy territory install file again as you did before
<zimon> omar: yes, that's what i asked. the cd is detected and opened in a new window?
<Kabuto_Kun> can u give me the sh again azzco?
<azzco> "sudo sh et-linux-2.55.x86.run"
<Kabuto_Kun> ty
<omar> yes hdc exists, an yea it opens the cd in a new windows the second I insert the cd
<Kabuto_Kun> wow azzco u know a lot!!
<zimon> omar: so ... why do you think your drive isn't detected?
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: That's rather basic, you'll be able to do that with a blindfold in a short time ;)
<Kabuto_Kun> i hope so azzco i got 1 day with Kubuntu
<beener> need hlep i finaly got the internet and now i resatarted and i cant get it
<beener> i have an ip but no net
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: You're doing great, I had alot going against me in the beginning aswell, I still can't run unreal tournament nativly without problems..
<omar> I have no idea, but I think I know why, prolly not the reason but on my cd/dvd drive it says DVD ROM and it doesn't say rewritable under it, might that be the reason?
<Kabuto_Kun> Yay!! azzco its installed!!!
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: tu run it press Alt+F2 and type et
<omar> but again I mean it would detect it atleast so I'm not suspicios of anything else
<zimon> omar: you have a DVD-ROM / CD-RW drive ... that is, you can read CDs and DVDs and write CD-Rs ...
<Kabuto_Kun> k
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: I hope it all works out, I'll be afk a bit
<beener> what shold i do to get it working right
<Kabuto_Kun> kk ty so much azzco
<omar> yea exactly what I have DVD-ROM/ CD-RW, so might that be the problem?
<azzco> NP Kabuto_Kun ;)
<Kabuto_Kun> now i just need to find the patch and install lol
<Kr|ptiX> im lookn for help with bcm43xx if u can help please msg me
<Kabuto_Kun> =P
<zimon> omar: what problem? you can't write DVD-Rs?
<azzco> Kabuto_Kun: http://ftp.games.skynet.be/pub/wolfenstein/
<slow-motion> hi
<Kabuto_Kun> omg ty!
<beener> kriptx your going to have to install nfdiswrapper
<omar> well my problem is is that it's not even detecting my DVD+RW, it thinks the drive is empty =S even though I have my DVD+RW in it
<Kabuto_Kun> azzco u still here?
<zimon> omar: yeah .. that's because your drive can't write dvds
<omar> oh ok, but wouldn't it at least detect it? Or probably not?
<zxy_00> for compiz-fusion,   is it enough to install ccsm  or do i need some more packages (i mean will it pull in all the needed stuff)
<omar> I'm not sure as I've never worked with all these CD/ DVD types out there
<zimon> omar: if you insert an empty dvd+rw it won't detect anything
<omar> oh ok gotcha, thanks for the time/ help (Now I at least know what's going on)
<Stoffer> I installed a new version of pidgin w/out uninstalling a previous version.  Now when I type the command "pidgin" the old version still opens.  How do I change the command to point to the new version?
<beener> anyone able to help me?
<beener> well you have to figure out what chipset you have its been a while and im haveing troubles two but ill see if i can rember anything else  < kriptx
<beener> im getting an ip but not a connection can some one help me out
<beener> it saying im connecting to my network but i cant surf the net
<beener> no one can help me?
<omar> beener: are you using ethernet or wireless?
<beener> wireless
<beener> i got it working but setting the dns that was deleted by mistake and runing the command "sudop iptables -F"  and setting the default gateway to my eth1 (my wireless)
<beener> after restart it stops working
<Orochimaru-sama> and what about this hd sata?
<x_> yo
<beener> well can some one else be able to help me?
<Megabyte> hi guys
<beener> no one?
<Megabyte> I'm sorry. I tried Kubuntu, and it is beautiful. But I really don't like the deb issue and pinning is complicated.
<Odd-rationale> Megabyte: That's fine. Just choose what is right for *you*.
<PhilRod> apology accepted?
<beener> kriptx i had to dl my chip set which was bcmxl5 for win 200
<Megabyte> PhilRod, :P
<Megabyte> 2331
<beener> come on please i dont know watss going on
<jetsaredim> what is this new skim thing that just started showing up in hardy?
<wraith> hello.
<zxy_00> which option do i need to enable in ccsm to get hotspot in right top corner of the desktop to see all active windows
<Odd-rationale> zxy_00: You mean the expo plugin?
<Odd-rationale> zxy_00: Click on the expo plugin. in the actions tab set the bindings --> screen edge to top-right
<Tecumseh> it's not the expo plugin
<brewmaster> hey all, i just installed kubuntu 6.10, is a version upgrade "safe", so to speak?
<brewmaster> any issues I should know about?
<brewmaster> problems if samba is installed, for example?
<PerlStalker> can anyone tell me why on kubuntu 7.10, under high, keyboard input goes funky
<PerlStalker> on this box, my shift key stops functioning until i reboot.
<zxy_00> not really the expo plugin, i meant the one that fits all windows on the screen
<PerlStalker> on another box, keyboard input stops completely.
<zxy_00> to choose
<Tecumseh> yeah, I have it configured that way
<Tecumseh> I'm trying to find what plugin I have set to the right corner
<Odd-rationale> zxy_00: Try the "Ring Switcher"
<Tecumseh> zxy_00: Use the scale plugin
<wraithmagi> quickie, I hope....
<mike_> ok im about to do a hd install of kubuntu
<wraithmagi> what do I need to install for gtk+ 2.6 in gutsy?
<mike_> i need to go over the ndiswrapper commands for my wirelse card
<Tecumseh> zxy_00: got my suggestion?
<matt__> i am using soundkonverter, trying to convert various mp3's to m4a's (mp4's?), and it is working, I've did it a few times, however I am trying to set the bit rate (average, variable, I don't really care), but it is being "nonresponsive" to the settings i choose for the bit rate. anyone an expert with soundkonverter or know of a way to do this for sure?
<Kabuto_Kun> Hello ppl!
<Kabuto_Kun> dam i got problems some one can help me a little
<Kabuto_Kun> ?
<LadyNikon> Kabuto_Kun: you need to give us your problem
<Kabuto_Kun> tehehe k
<LadyNikon> and please refrain from cursing.
<Kabuto_Kun> sowwy
<Kabuto_Kun>     >_>
<Kabuto_Kun> i got a little problem
<Kabuto_Kun> its
<Kabuto_Kun> i had installed a game called wolfstein et, then the game need a patch for play it
<Kabuto_Kun> then when i download the patch he dont appear in my folder
<Kabuto_Kun> :S
<d_mitry> is 4.02 worth upgrading to?
<Kabuto_Kun> ...
<Kabuto_Kun> then thats my problem
<LadyNikon> you need to wait to see if someone can help you.. if not try the forums
<Kabuto_Kun> k
<Kabuto_Kun> btw nikon i had saved t but i try the commad ''sudo sh'' and nothing
<Kabuto_Kun> btw i just got 1 day in kubuntu im newbie =P
<Kr|ptiX> !bcm43xx
<ubot3> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<LadyNikon> broadcom -.-
<blizzzek> i cannot edit or add new dates or tasks in kontact. the error message is that another process blocks the resource. usually after a reboot it works again, but that is not a solution. using lsof, nothing is locking the resource. what to do?
<DaSkreech> Kabuto_Kun: Which game?
<Kr|ptiX> yeah i cant geeet this to work
<Kr|ptiX> get*
<Kabuto_Kun> hi again dask, its wolfstein et
<holycow> when is the next ubuntu release scheduled?
<holycow> 8.04?
<holycow> 8.05?
<SlimeyPete> 8.04 = 2008, april (4th month)
<holycow> danke
<Kabuto_Kun> hi slimeypete
<d_mitry> i'll ask again. >.> is kde 4.02 worth upgrading to? i heard that 4.0 wasn't that compatible with ubuntu.
<SlimeyPete> Kabuto_Kun: hi
<SlimeyPete> d_mitry: might be worth asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<d_mitry> SlimeyPete, didn't know about the existence of that channel. thanks. :)
<Kr|ptiX> lookn for help with broadcom pls msg me if u can help me
<Kabuto_Kun> hey can the konqueror see videos on youtube?
<anon32> Kabuto_Kun, yes, Konqueror supports Mozilla/Netscape plugins so you can use Adobe Flash.
<anon32> on a side note, Naruto sucks.
<Kabuto_Kun> oh sorry i didnt know u dont like naruto
<Obaken> k name changed =)
<Obaken> im starting to get this OS
<Obaken> its cool but i need to learn more
<Obaken> :)
<Regital> i dont know if this is allowed in this chan but how do i rip music from lets say youtube?
<Regital> i have kubuntu 7.10
<Obaken> i dunno
<anon32> Regital, there is no such thing as Music on GooTube.
<Regital> anon32, ehh?
<Obaken> lol
<Obaken> anon he means to extract music from youtubes videos
<anon32> no such thing
<oem> hola
<oem> hello
<anon32> but if you want to extract their low quality, butchered, audio, you could use a sounder recorder
<oem> hi
<anon32> or you could run MPlayer with the -dumpaudio option
 * anon32 will have nothing to do with it.
<Regital> anon32, is that pre-installed or do i need to download it?
<anon32> [17:45] * anon32 will have nothing to do with it.
<Regital> ok
<derdui_> is anybody able to help me? i have allready installed a canon ip2200, ists listet in cups, but it doesnt print..... i think its a problem with usb, but i dont know how to solve ist, may i paste my errorlog?
<denis> !de
<ubot3> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<genii> !pastebin | derdui_ - You should not paste here in the channel but this place instead
 * genii wonders where the bot is
<ubot3> derdui_ - You should not paste here in the channel but this place instead: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<derdui_> i mean the link genii
<ahmos> hello, how i can change the character encoding in open office writer
<ahmos> ?
<derdui_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59266/
<senso> any idea how to turn off automatic paste/enter in firefox when tapping touchpad corner?
<ahmos> !mount
<ubot3> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ahmos> !utf-8
<ubot3> Factoid utf-8 not found
<jussi01> !locale | ahmos
<ubot3> ahmos: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ahmos> thank's jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<ahmos> ;)
<derdui_> does anybody know the format "linux-DVT"
<compilerwriter> Is there a way within kde to easily switch between qwerty and dvorak keyboards?
<compilerwriter> !dvorak
<ubot3> dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<compilerwriter> lqwerty
<compilerwriter> !qwerty
<ubot3> Factoid qwerty not found
<jussi01> !keyboard | compilerwriter
<ubot3> compilerwriter: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<derdui_> !linux-DVT
<ubot3> Factoid linux-dvt not found
<compilerwriter> !thank| jussi01
<ubot3> Factoid thank not found
<compilerwriter> Thanks Jussi01
<jussi01> compilerwriter: try !thanks ;)
<compilerwriter> !thanks|jussi01
<ubot3> jussi01: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<vit__> hola
<Fat-head> how do i get compiz fusion to work with kubuntu kde ? do i have to download the gnome version isnt there a kde version ?
<azzco> Fat-head: compiz-fusion is DE-neutral
<Fat-head> azzco why doesnt it turn up in adpet add remove when searching in kde ?
<azzco> Why are you searching in kde to start with?
<Fat-head> becouse..
<Fat-head> shouldnt i be when using kubuntu?
<stdin> !compiz | Fat-head, read this
<ubot3> Fat-head, read this: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Fat-head> thnx stdin
<azzco> thanks stdin, I'm not sure about the commands to throw at the bot.
<Fat-head> lol
<Fat-head> thn x azzco
<stdin> you can always just do '/msg ubot3 search compiz' to see
<frank23> stdin: what happened to ubotu?
<stdin> it's a bit broken atm, often lags for 15 mins at a time
<El-Gato> Does anyone know what's the "file system type" I use with "mount" when trying to mount a ext3 partition? I tried -t ext3 but its wrong ;p
<stdin> ext3 is the type, if that's not working then it's either not an ext3 partition or corrupted
<genii> El-Gato: not needed, it's default type it tries (ext2/ext3)
<persen_> hi, i've got this laptop that with a smb share i've mounted. I took the laptop of the network and need to remount it, but when i try to umount the /mnt/laptop_folder i get "device is busy". Anyone know howto to unmount this ?
<El-Gato> genii:  It told me I must specify one >_>
<stdin> persen_: try with -f or, if that fails, -fl
<genii> El-Gato: Whats the exact line you are trying?
<persen_> stdin, thanks! -fl worked.
<El-Gato> root@ubuntu:/# mount /dev/sda /temporary         and then:           mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<stdin> try specifying an actual partition, like /dev/sda1
<genii> El-Gato: sda is the entire drive, not a partition
<El-Gato> *facepalm* LOL thanks ;)
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<contrast> I just got Hardy installed so I can check out KDE 4, and when trying to install kde4-core, it threatens to remove kdebase-bin-kde3. Any idea if/when this will be fixed?
<Regital> hey... i have this weird window open, it says the ´program´ is unknown, and it wont close
<Regital> the icon is a black X
<Y-Town> anyone know of a good application to do file syncronization between my home computers and web host server?  Looking to keep backup files on the web host server of documents and so forth
<genii> Y-Town: If not dynamic data like php code or so, wget recursive switch works great
<oren> hello
<gerard>  hello room i need help witha new laptop compute with wireless
<contrast> Regital: You should be able to Ctrl+Alt+Escape -> click to kill it. You might want to run xwininfo from Konsole then -> click it first just to be sure it's safe though.
<oren> my webguy install kubuntu and ive never really used it before and he gave me my machine i need some help cuz i dont know what im doing
<Y-Town> genii: I like to upload my documents and job pictures to my webhost for a means of backup and being able to view while out on the road
<genii> I think it has some mirror option even
<oren> i cant get sound to work, i have a optical cable to my reciver
<oren> and no sound playback?
<contrast> oren: Did you already confirm your sound card is supported under Linux?
<genii> Y-Town: http://www.devarticles.com/c/a/Web-Services/Website-Mirroring-With-wget/
<gerard> anyone can help me with wireless
<oren> when i click the speaker on the right it shows me the soundcard
<El-Gato> Hi... trying to reinstall grub, more details here: http://pastebin.ca/938956   could someone tell me what happened? :P
<genii> bah my dns is cutting in and out for some reason
<Y-Town> genii: thanks I will check that out
<contrast> oren: What I mean is did you already ask Google? ;-)
<oren> i could not find anything
<contrast> oren: What model card?
<genii> Y-Town: There is also wput for the uploading part :)
<oren> chaintech av-710
<oren> im using an optical cable into my reciver
<genii> El-Gato: Hopefully you did not have a separate /boot partition. Otherwise it looks like normal completion
<El-Gato> genii:  Thanks for replying :D Mmm I wonder, because I have sda1 Ubuntu, sda4 Windows, and sdb is just my USB drive that has no OS.
<genii> El-Gato: These are just the possible boot devices it has seen and mapped, it does not neccesarily mean they have anything on them which CAN be booted
<El-Gato> Oh oh ok :D
<oren> hmmm seems to only be optical output?
<oren> is there a setting to turn it on that im missing?
<contrast> oren: See if it works with just a standard miniplug to RCA plug?
<oren> contrast: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187920
<oren> i think that is what im looking for
<oren> only prob is im such a n00b i dont know how to do that!
<ahmos> hi ,I made a stupid thing ,I have toggled start during boot for killprocs in system services..and now i can't boot with xserver,what i can do plz?
<ahmos> i'm using the live cd now
<ahmos> :(
<ahmos> !systemservices
<ubot3> Factoid systemservices not found
<ahmos> !killprocs
<ubot3> Factoid killprocs not found
<contrast> oren: Pretty simple, really. Open up Konsole (K Menu -> System -> Konsole), then type "sudo nano /etc/asound.conf" (no quotes), enter your password, press enter, paste the text in the box labeled "Code:" from that page into Konsole, then press Ctrl+X, Y, then Enter and you should be all set.
<contrast> oren: That tutorial's almost two years old, so there's a chance it won't work, but I'd say try it before anything else.
<ahmos> so i should do that from the failsafe mode?
<contrast> ahmos: Was that directed to me?
<ahmos> yeah
<ahmos> any one
<contrast> ahmos: I was talking to oren
<contrast> ahmos: But if you know how to toggle it back off, yeah, I'd say failsafe/recovery mode would be the best place to start trying.
<ahmos> sorry i'm confused
<contrast> Sorry, so am I. I know nothing about killprocs. :-\
<ahmos> i tried but i couldn't open system services in failsafe mode
<contrast> ahmos: When you boot up normally (re: not in failsafe), does X even start?
<ahmos> no
<contrast> OK, boot up normally, Ctrl+Alt+F1 -> log in -> become root (sudo su -> password), then run these two commands: 1) /etc/init.d/killprocs stop 2) /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<contrast> ahmos: If that doesn't work, you'll need to find someone more versed in system services than I am. stdin might be able to help you out if he's around.
<oren>   contrast: thanks i entered that
<oren> now just plug everything in?
<contrast> Any luck?
<ahmos> thank u very much for tring to help me...
<contrast> ahmos: No problem
<contrast> oren: Right, just copy and paste. You know how to do that, right? :-)
<stdin> ahmos: do you have your root partition mounted?
<oren> yeah i did all that
<stdin> oh, too late
<contrast> oren: Saved it already?
<oren>  i did this
<oren> hen type "sudo nano /etc/asound.conf" (no quotes), enter your password, press enter, paste the text in the box labeled "Code:" from that page into Konsole, then press Ctrl+X, Y, then Enter and you should be all set.
<oren> still no light in the optical part of teh card, do i have to turn it opn soemwhere?
<oren> maybe restart?
<contrast> oren: K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System
<oren> ok
<contrast> Uncheck Enable the sound system -> Apply -> Re-check Enable... -> Apply again, then test sound
<contrast> Blah... I take it PulseAudio isn't making it into Kubuntu Hardy?
<oren> no optical output only regular green jack
<contrast> Hmm...
<oren> i know in windows i had to check the box to turn on spdif
<contrast> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265287
<contrast> Might have a look at that thread. Not sure if it'll help or not. Sorry, but that's about as much good as I'm gonna be given my very limited experience with audio cards.
<contrast> Did you check to see if the regular audio out from the card is working?
<oren> yeah im listeing to howard stern right now :)
<contrast> try running "alsa ctl restore"
<oren> how do i do that?
<CoCaInE> i got small stupid question, i try to copy files from one catalog to anather
<contrast> from Konsole
<CoCaInE> and it dont let me to
<CoCaInE> i use command :
<CoCaInE> cp -r /home/soniczny/Desktop/s780/FirmaA/Legnica/* home/soniczny/Desktop/s780/FirmaA/Świdnica/
#kubuntu 2008-03-12
<oren> bash: alsa: command not found
<contrast> CoCaInE: You're missing the / at the beginning of the second home ;-)
<CoCaInE> wtf :P sry, i got to finish it and im tired
<CoCaInE> noobish me
<contrast> CoCaInE: heh, np
<oren> another problem im having is my resolution is maxed at 1024x800
<oren> i have a 1920x1600 monitor
<contrast> oren: Weird. Not sure what else to tell ya', besides checking this thread - http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/official-austin-mini-meet-october-7th-195610/
<oren> but the slider doesnt go that high?
<contrast> oren: Did you install the drivers for your video card?
<oren> yeah
<oren> nvida
<contrast> try Alt+F2 -> nvidia-settings
<contrast> See if it'll let you set it higher from there
<oren> contrast: thank you! worked!
<contrast> np
<oren> contrast: i have a usb drive and it will not let me write to it?
<contrast> Does it show up on the desktop?
<oren> yeap
<oren> my friend used it to boot/instal some other linux prog
<oren> thinks its et now?
<contrast> et?
<oren> ext3
<contrast> Ahh, yeah, probably... Was he logged in under your account when he installed this stuff?
<oren> yeah
<contrast> And is there actual free space on it?
<oren> i just want to erase sstuff
<oren> says aces denied when i try
<contrast> Ohh. I'd imagine the reason you're having trouble there is the stuff you want to erase was created by him, on his computer.
<contrast> Meaning he owns it. So the stuff can only be deleted by either him, or root
<contrast> So bring up Konsole again
<contrast> or actually, just Alt+F2 -> kdesudo dolphin
<oren> could not run
<contrast> oop... d3lphin
<contrast> Just be *very* careful with that ;-)
<oren> Could not run the specified command.
<contrast> erm... what release of kubuntu are you on?
<oren> love that in linux i can highlight and copy the dialog box!
<oren> the one under the latest
<oren> how do i check?
<contrast> heh, yeah. all kinds of little niceties like that
<contrast> not sure :-D
<contrast> oh, gutsy, i'm guessing.
<Jucato> !version
<ubot3> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<contrast> grep -i gutsy /etc/apt/sources.list
<contrast> yeah, that's probably a better way. :-P
<oren> !version
<ubot3> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<oren> release?
<contrast> what's the location of the usb stick (as in, what's after /media in the location bar when you click on it on the desktop)?
<oren> i says media/disk
<contrast> well, let's just do this. Alt+F2 -> kdesu konqueror /media/disk
<oren> ok
<oren> entered my password
<contrast> a piece of advice: delete what you intend to delete, then immediately close that window. :-)
<contrast> having a file manager opened with root privileges is very dangerous.
<oren> ok highlighted it all then deleted
<ahmos> contrast r u there?
<contrast> just a little fyi, you could alternately run "sudo rm -rf /media/disk" from Konsole and that'd achieve the same thing
<contrast> ahmos: any luck?
<ahmos> yeah
<contrast> erm /media/disk/*
<contrast> the /* is very important
<oren> so what do i do?
<oren> still said acess is denied but i didnt ad a * in anyhting
<contrast> but great care should always be taken when using rm (remove) with the recursive (-r) and force (-f) options
<oren> sudo rm -rf /media/disk/*
<oren> ?
<contrast> oren: oh, nevermind all that. if you already deleted everything from within Konqueror, you shouldn't need to do that
<ahmos> I've logged from windows ,copied the file on a flash memory,deleted it from it's folder, logged in kubuntu,copied the file to its folder again then re edited it..
<contrast> oren: Right-click on the stick's icon on the desktop. Do you see an option for mount or unmount?
<ahmos> thank you again
<contrast> glad to help :-)
<ahmos> ;)
<oren> there is a saftley remove option
<contrast> oren: Try that, then unplug and plug it back in... Not sure why this would be doing this *scratches head*
<oren> acess still denied
<contrast> oren: Still got Konsole open?
<oren> i can open it?
<contrast> ok... run "ls -Rlha /media/disk" from there
<oren> ls: /media/disk/.Trash-0: Permission denied
<contrast> there's the culprit, methinks
<contrast> sudo mv /media/disk/.Trash-0 ~
<oren> ok i think thats doing something
<oren> still running
<contrast> it's moving that .Trash-0 folder to your home directory
<oren> that alt space thing is soo cool
<oren> windows doesnt have that
<contrast> oren: indeed. Ctrl+C when you've got it up to configure it. took me forever to figure that out
<oren> access still denied
<contrast> try the ls command again (you can scroll through previously run commands in the terminal by hitting the up arrow)
<oren> permision still denied
<contrast> ok, try that command again but with sudo at the beginning
<contrast> when you first popped the stick in, did a dialog or anything come up?
<epssi> im looking for someone with kopete silcplugin skills
<ross> ?
<epssi> where are the server publickeys stored?
<derdui_> Hi does anybody know, wer i can give my printer the right usb slot?
<kgoetz> pardon?
<derdui_> it has problems to open the usb port
<tekteen> derdui_: it should auto detect it
<tekteen> when it is plugged into a diff usb port it will have issues it you go by which port it is
<tekteen> if*
<derdui_> well, i have installed a canon ip2200 in cups i see it, but it doesnt print.... in the kde menue i cant elect local printer. and in the errors log, is printed, cannot open usb port.... but with lsusb, is see a canon on bus 002 device3
<Kabuto_Kun> hi ppl!
<tekteen> hi
<eddieftw> hello Kabuto_Kun
<unix_lappy> anyone know if ubuntu has LAMP server images setup already for download?
<Kabuto_Kun> wow im triying   so hard to know more about this OS
<tekteen> unix_lappy: the server cd installs lamp (as an option)
<Kabuto_Kun> lol im fightin in google looking for hlsw for linux
<unix_lappy> tekteen: then do they have server VM images?
<eddieftw> lshw?
<Kabuto_Kun> hlsw
<Bryan_Sierra> how do you change the repo's in kubuntu?
<eddieftw> unix_lappy: yes. ubuntu.com/releases should be the name of the directory you're looking for
<tekteen> !repo|Bryan_Sierra
<ubot3> Bryan_Sierra: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<unix_lappy> eddieftw: Error - Page Not Found.
<tekteen> how many ubotus are there! what happened to ubotu and ubotwo?
<Kabuto_Kun> hey guys some one know hlsw that one for serves in games?
<eddieftw> one sec.
<Apple_Cat> Bryan_Sierra: /etc/apt/sources.list
<eddieftw> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<eddieftw> thats the one
<Kabuto_Kun> O_O
<tekteen> Kabuto_Kun: I looked it up. It does not work. It looks like it might work with cedega (which costs money and is not reliable)
<unix_lappy> eddieftw: those are install isos, not virtual machine isos.
<eddieftw> unix_lappy: no it's AN iso.
<eddieftw> you use that iso in a VM
<eddieftw> same as an install
<Kabuto_Kun> so some one know about hlsw for linux?
<unix_lappy> eddieftw: ahh, yea i but i guess I meant images that already have a prebuilt lamp server ready to go.
<tekteen> unix_lappy: I found an unofficial one here http://www.jcinacio.com/down/vmware/ubuntu-server-7.10-1/VMware-UbuntuServer-7.10.7z
<tekteen> or here http://www.vmplanet.net/?q=node/22
<tekteen> unix_lappy: these are unofficial
<unix_lappy> tekteen: http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/Ubuntu-7.10-server-i386.zip
<unix_lappy> official i guess :-)
<Kabuto_Kun> guys im looking for something
<Kabuto_Kun> like Hlsw who let u get in in any game serve but u need to have the ip
<dick-richardson> looking for a good soundcard that'll work out of the box...any suggestions?
<tekteen> dick-richardson: most will work
<dick-richardson> I've got a bgears enspirer right now that doesn't :/
<unix_lappy> dick-richardson: you should just fork the cash and get a hardware surround sound.
<unix_lappy> if you're serious about keeping your ears happy and doing some production.
<mixed> I think I just found a bug!  Minimized appz won't show up in my taskbar :-(
<dick-richardson> unix_lappy: still need a card of some sort to push it, won't i?
<unix_lappy> dick-richardson: push?
<dick-richardson> I have the speakers for surround...I need a good soundcard
<dick-richardson> although...the card doesn't have to support surround sound. Just looking for good quality sound
<dick-richardson> that works :P
<unix_lappy> dick-richardson: like i said, there's soft SS and then there's hardware supported ss
<dick-richardson> either way is fine...so long as it sounds good and works. have any suggestions?
<unix_lappy> dick-richardson: #lad is the place you want to be.
<unix_lappy> I havent done any production on a LONG time.
<dick-richardson> ok. how about a good sound card with native support?
<mixed> anyone know if compiz works in kubuntu?
<unix_lappy> dick-richardson: virtually anything intel
<tekteen> mixed: I got it to work
<tekteen> mixed: no problem
<mixed> tekteen, I reinstalled my distro
<mixed> tekteen, now I'm unable to see minimized appz in my taskbar, go figure! LoL
<tekteen> mixed: lol
<tekteen> mixed: hardy?
<oren> how can i get my back button to work on my mouse?
<oren> any ideas?
<brandon_> I'm looking to run separate x screens on two monitors.  I have kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy ...ati x800 with the envy driver used the auto install using the envy app.
<epimeth> brandon_: look into xephyr
<brandon_> Ok will do.
<brandon_> thanks
<epimeth> anybody good with sound problems?
<epimeth> brandon_: nw
<tekteen> !sound|epimeth
<ubot3> epimeth: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<osiris> what would be the command to restart the sound server
<osiris> kde's sound server that is
<Pici> Pretty.
<LjL> quite
<genii> heh
<genii> persistent
<epimeth> tekteen: cheers
<epimeth> got it working
<tekteen> cool
<tekteen> how?
<epimeth> geez... didn't even think to try alsamixer
<tekteen> lol
<epimeth> or KMix for that matter
<epimeth> Master volume was set to highest
<epimeth> but PCM was muted
<epimeth> I'm such an idiot sometimes
<tekteen> that is good to know (the PCM part)
<tekteen> I will pass that on to the next people with sound issues
<epimeth> I got some newfangled HD sound card from Lenovo's brand new laptop working, but my old POS laptop which works with the default driver set I almost give up on...
<epimeth> heh
<epimeth> what drove me nuts is that the sound was working, then suddenly the other day it just stopped
<tekteen> lol
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if there is any secure measures in apt
<yao_ziyuan> my country is china
<tekteen> yao_ziyuan: yes
<tekteen> each package is signed
<yao_ziyuan> if my government/isp fake some virus/trojan packages in the middle
<tekteen> nope
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<tekteen> can't happen
<tekteen> you will get a warning
<epimeth> well it can... but they can't fake the md5
<tekteen> that it "can not be verified"
<zPliskiN> hey, i seriously need help here, i can't figure a way to make my wireless working with kubuntu 7.10
<zPliskiN> everything else works flawless. but the damn wireless.
<tekteen> !wireless
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tekteen> that is a good place to start
<tekteen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: a good place to start would be telling us what card you have
<zPliskiN> it says : "b43-fwcutter" dependency problem
<zPliskiN> BCM4306
<coreymon77> a 43xx card eh?
<zPliskiN> i did the sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter, didnt get anything
<zPliskiN> yeah
<zPliskiN> got the file from http://packages.debian.org/lenny/b43-fwcutter
<zPliskiN> with wget
<zPliskiN> and then sudo dpkg -i blablabla.deb
<zPliskiN> and it says that the libc6 is 2.7 and ubuntu is 2.6
<anon32> ugh, KPDF needs a collapseable sidebar...
<anon32> that thing is annoying
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: i believe the file is bcm43xx-fwcutter
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: and that does exist on apt
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: get that package
<zPliskiN> ok i think i got it
<zPliskiN> i did apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<zPliskiN> and it says its at his latest version
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: now do this
<coreymon> sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: run that script and download your driver
<zPliskiN> command not found ?
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: or, if you prefer, take the .sys file directly from your wifi cards windows install cd
<zPliskiN> i think i have it. 1 second
<zPliskiN> ok got it
<zPliskiN> took it with a wget through a link
<coreymon77> do you have it
<zPliskiN> yeah its saved
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: okay then, run this command, replace the <> with your info
<coreymon> sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` <downloaded file>
<zPliskiN> ok
<zPliskiN> extracting plenty of files...
<zPliskiN> some *.fw stuff
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: did it work?
<zPliskiN> now its rmmod right
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: as long as there are no errors, we are good
<zPliskiN> and modeprobe bcm43xx
<zPliskiN> right ?
<coreymon> sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<zPliskiN> yeah
<coreymon77> run that
<zPliskiN> done
<coreymon77> now type iwconfig, tell me if it returns eth1 or eth2
<yuri_> hello ppl
<zPliskiN> lo = no wireless extensions, eht0 = no wireless extensions
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: that it?
<zPliskiN> eth1 = IEEE 802.11b/g
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: yay!
<zPliskiN> frequency 2.437 ghz
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: thats enough
<zPliskiN> aight. so its detected
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: now, do you know your wireless info?
<zPliskiN> like gateway and mask ? yes
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: no, like essid and encryption key
<zPliskiN> oh yeah
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: do you use wep or wpa?
<zPliskiN> wep
<coreymon77> good
<zPliskiN> i go in the Knetworkmanager right ?
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: no
<zPliskiN> alright
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: we are doing this command line, knetworkmanager is buggy
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: type this, replacing the <> with your info
<zPliskiN> sorry its WPA. not WEP
<coreymon77> oy
<coreymon77> okay
<zPliskiN> can i just disable it ?
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: no, it will just take a little more work
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: but you can disable if you wish
<zPliskiN> yeah i'll do that. i'll re-enable it when everything works
<yurimxpxman> how can I make konqueror show FLAC in audiocd:/ ?
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: there will be an extra few steps for when you re-enable
<zPliskiN> yeah its fine. i think i know how to do so, did it for xubuntu on my ps3
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: okay then
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: so, disable away
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: tell me when
<zPliskiN> done.
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: so, do this
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <youressid>
<Regital> say, how do i make terminal so that i can start it with just pressing f12 or something?
<zPliskiN> my essid is like :"off/any"
<Jucato> Regital: install yakuake
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: did you run that command?
<Regital> ah thanks Jucato
<zPliskiN> not yet, what do i put for my essid ?
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: whats your network name
<zPliskiN> when i did iwconfig previously, it sayd "off/any"
<zPliskiN> its called "house"
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: so your essid is house
<zPliskiN> ah ok
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid house
<zPliskiN> done
<coreymon77> okay, it should work
<zPliskiN> what do i use to manage it ? instead of Knetworkmanager ?
<zPliskiN> (can i uninstall it ?)
<yuri_> guys i need a little help can some one help me out? =P
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: you could edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: and you can use knetworkmanager if you want
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: i just personally find it a little buggy
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: but, go ahead, give it a shot
<Jucato> !someone | yuri_
<ubot3> yuri_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: first, is your wifi working right now?
<yuri_> lol k
<zPliskiN> nope
<Regital> i heard that it is possible to install gnome as alternative or w/e os with kde
<Regital> if you guys know what i mean
<yuri_> im looking for a program like the Hlsw for game servers, but i need a linux one =P
<Jucato> Regital: sure. install the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<coreymon77> Regital: gnome is just a desktop environment
<coreymon77> Regital: not a seperate os
<Regital> coreymon77, i know, i was just fixing it but i got my answer =p
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: do this, go into system prefs, then to network settings
<zPliskiN> i am there
<coreymon77> click on the administrator mode button at the bottom
<zPliskiN> yeah i am logged
<zPliskiN> eth1 has a random wrong IP without a gateway in the routes tab
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: fix that
<Jucato> yuri_: hlsw seems to have a forum. try asking there
<yuri_> i know but hlsw dont exist for linux
<yuri_> but it seems its out another program like it, but i dunno name
<zPliskiN> yuri_ i think there is german tool made on linux, similar to HLSW, but cant remember the name
<yuri_> ty
<yuri_> but....
<zPliskiN> i updated the gateway
<yuri_> what happen if i install hlsw with wine?
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: okay, is everything else correct?
<zPliskiN> prolly gonna owrk ?
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: is all the other info correct
<zPliskiN> reloading
<yuri_> in windows to close a program was ctr+alt+supr
<yuri_> howi can do the same in linux?
<coreymon77> yuri_: you mean delete? ;)
<zPliskiN> everything seems to be correct, but still doresnt work
<yuri_> ya
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: did you check in eth1s configure window in the interfaces tab?
<zPliskiN> yeah
<zPliskiN> checked alls ettings
<zPliskiN> broadcast = 192.168.1.255 right ?
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: erm, i dont know, whatever yours is
<zPliskiN> do i have to do something in domaine name system ?
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: re-enable wpa and set up wpa_supplicant
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: probably
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: enter in your primary dns
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: your router should tell you what that is
<zPliskiN> like 192.168.1.1 ? or the IP of the PC ?
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: no, the dns
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: check in your router settings, usually under the status or summary tabs, it should say primary dns or dns 1
<zPliskiN> yeah my bad, 1 sec
<zPliskiN> yeah they are fine already
<coreymon77> as i said before
<coreymon77> re-enable your wpa and set up wpa_supplicant
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: i have heard of people having issues connecting to an unencrypted network
<zPliskiN> ok
<zPliskiN> i'll put a wep one
<zPliskiN> i can put any of the 4 keys right
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: ya sure
<coreymon77> use wep
<coreymon77> use your first though
<coreymon77> use key number 1 first
<zPliskiN> i cant type in the damn thingy on the kmonitor
<coreymon77> umm, copy and paste the key?
<zPliskiN> done reloading.
<coreymon77> and?
<zPliskiN> nothing
<coreymon77> gah
<coreymon77> im sorry
<coreymon77> i have to go
<zPliskiN> its cool. thanks anyways -__
<Kr|ptiX> im new to kubunto an im tryn to get xchat to work can i get some help
<Kr|ptiX> kubuntu*
<Erickj92> has anyone seen jessie around tonight?
<epimeth> anybody know a good gui frontend for mysql that supports ssh?  navicat sucks....
<epimeth> Kr|ptiX: ummm.... why do you need XChat?
<munk_> HELP! what is a good calculator app?
<epimeth> munk_: speedcrunch is installed by default
<epimeth> Erickj92: nope, sorry....
<Erickj92> ok, thanks
<Kr|ptiX> i like xchat
<munk_> epimeth, thanks man
<epimeth> munk_: nw
<epimeth> Kr|ptiX: but whats wrong with Konversation?
<Kr|ptiX> i dont like it
<epimeth> Kr|ptiX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<Kr|ptiX> bash: xchat: command not found
<Kr|ptiX> nvm i got it
<epimeth> anybody know a good gui frontend for mysql that supports ssh?  navicat sucks....
<awag> anyone here using kde 4.1?
<epimeth> awag: erm... its not out yet....
<awag> it's not?
<epimeth> nop
<epimeth> e
<awag> oh..
<awag> well i feel stupid
<epimeth> lol
<awag> an article i read for some reason gave me the sense that it was out already
<epimeth> latest version is 4.0.2
<epimeth> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php
 * epimeth eats atomicpotato
<atomicpotato> urgh...
 * atomicpotato gives epimeth gas
 * epimeth burps
<epimeth> ahhhh
<epimeth> much better
<epimeth> !offtop
<ubot3> Factoid offtop not found
<epimeth> !offtopic
<ubot3> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<epimeth> who said that?!?
<awag> i'm still using kde 3.5.8
<awag> i tried 4.0 for a few days
<epimeth> heh... I actually tried tab-completing ubotu....
<awag> but some things didn't seem to work right
<epimeth> 'some' ? 'seem' ?
<epimeth> I think you meant to say "but things didn't work right" but your Politically Correct filter added a few words
<epimeth> I think a lot of us are just gonna wait til 4.1 comes out
<awag> haha
<epimeth> I installed 4.0.1 and stopped using it 5 minutes later
<oren> how do i get my back button to work?
<awag>  well, i couldn't get some plasmoids to work right, and the kicker seemed weird, and unconfiguarable
<oren> i just intalled kubuntu
<epimeth> unless you are a developer or are eager to send bug reports, don't use it
<epimeth> oren: what back button?
<oren> on my mouse
<oren> its a logitech
<epimeth> oren: ooohhh.... which one?
<oren> 510mx
<oren> mx510
<epimeth> oren: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX510Mouse?highlight=%28510%29%7C%28mx%29
<epimeth> awag: yea, it's still under pretty heavy development.  It's not called "alpha" for no reason, you know :-)
<epimeth> awag: but if you want to check out kde4 in a much more usable environment, try sabayon
<epimeth> It installs by default with pretty much everything you need to actually use it as a desktop, although it is still pretty buggy
<epimeth> you can also try the daily build and make sure to install / load your apps by hand. (eg: knetworkmanager)
<epimeth> anybody know a good gui frontend for mysql that supports ssh?  navicat sucks....
<awag> epimeth: ok thanks i'll check that out
<oren> epimeth: im such a n00b i cant follow it
<oren> i miss windows :(
 * epimeth washes oren's mouth out with soap
<epimeth> oren: what, exactly, don't you follow?
<oren> didnt work when i entered gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oren> says failed to open device
<kriptix> !bcm43xx
<ubot3> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Jsn> Hey.  is there a "device manager" type app for kubuntu?  I'm trying to find some information out about my hardware
<epimeth> right... did you install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<oren> kubuntu
<epimeth> jsn: lspci is about all I can give you... I pretty much draw the line there for my hardware knowhow
<epimeth> oren: you have to understand that most of the help files (specifically in help.ubuntu.com) are geared towards ubuntu users, not kubuntu users.  whenever you see "gksudo" you type "kdesu"  when you see "gedit" you type "kate"
<epimeth> so lets start over, I'll walk you through it
<epimeth> but you have to keep up cuz I'll need to go soon
<epimeth> so stay with me, okay?
<Jsn> is lspci included in the kbuntu install, or do i need to download it?
<Kr|ptiX> epimeth can u help with bcm43xx
<oren> so kedesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<epimeth> Kr|ptiX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?highlight=%28bcm43x%29
<epimeth> Kr|ptiX: bottom line, tho: install bcm43xx-fwcutter *through the command line only*
<epimeth> Kr|ptiX: if that doesn't work, THEN read through the help file I just sent you
<epimeth> oren: did you back up xorg.conf ?
<Kr|ptiX> help file?
<epimeth> Kr|ptiX: the link... whatever :-p
<epimeth> oren: so? did you back up the file?
<epimeth> Jsn: its a cli tool installed by default
<epimeth> Jsn: go to terminal and type lspci... you will get a list of all of your hardware
<Jsn> thanks
<oren> i dunno :(
<epimeth> Jsn: also (and I found this just now... honestly, you should have been able to find this yourself): Kmenu -> System -> KInfoCenter
<epimeth> oren: all right... we'll take it slow
<epimeth> oren: open a terminal window
<oren> konsole?
<epimeth> oren: yes
<oren> ok
<oren> open
<epimeth> oren: my favorite way to do this is by pressing alt+space then 'kon' then enter
<epimeth> oh
<epimeth> all right
<oren> yeah someone taught me that today, awsome feature
<epimeth> now you type in $sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf~backup
<epimeth> without the dollar sign
<epimeth> (I put it there to make sure people realise that it is in the cli)
<oren> cannot create regular file `/etc/X11/xorg.conf~backup': Permission denied
<epimeth> did you remember the sudo?
<oren> ok asked for password i entered it
<epimeth> what does this command do?
<epimeth> lets break it up into parts:
<epimeth> sudo = "run as root"
<epimeth> what are we running?  cp
<epimeth> cp = "copy"
<epimeth> cp takes two arguments: source and destination
<epimeth> source is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<epimeth> this is the configuration file for the xorg server
<oren> ok
<epimeth> the xorg server is the GUI
<Kr|ptiX> epimeth does it work with wep keys
<epimeth> so the configuration of mouse stuff resides there
<oren> should i still have konsole open?
<epimeth> yes
<epimeth> now we are going to check that you did, indeed, create the backup
<epimeth> $cd /etc/X11
<Kr|ptiX> epimeth does it work with wep keys
<epimeth> Kr|ptiX: yes, and WPA2 as well
<oren> so enter"cd /etc/X11"
<epimeth> Kr|ptiX: mine does, anyway
<epimeth> oren: yes
<iateshaggy> ne1 got a sec 2 help w/ an install?
<epimeth> oren: this means "go to the /etc/X11 directory"
<oren> yeah "oren@oren-desktop:/etc/X11$"
<epimeth> oren: good
<epimeth> oren: now:
<epimeth> oren: $ls -la
<Kr|ptiX> well went entering my wep key it  get stucks then ask for a key again
<epimeth> oren: ls = list directory contents
<oren> ok
<oren> done
<oren> now i have a list
<epimeth> Kr|ptiX: did you make sure it's in ASCII / Hex / whatever it should be mode?
<oren> i have xorg.config and xorg.config-backup
<epimeth> oren: ls -la = list directory contents, including hidden files (files starting with '.'), and put them in a list including their permissions, owner, group, size, and modified date
<epimeth> oren: good.  so you created the backup
<oren> cool
<epimeth> oren: now you will execute a command that will open up a program in the GUI
<oren> ok
<epimeth> oren: actually, I'm getting ahead of myself
<epimeth> oren: first we do:
<epimeth> oren: $cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<oren> ok
<epimeth> oren: cat = concatenate files and print to STDOUT
<epimeth> oren: cat reads the files that are used as its arguments and spits them back out at you
<oren> cool
<epimeth> oren: now lets get a bit fancier
<epimeth> oren: $cat /proc/bus/input/devices | grep 'Logitech'
<Jsn> hey what is a .bz2 file?
<kgoetz> Jsn: a compressed file
<oren> ok it spit back "N: Name="Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"
<epimeth> Jsn: its a type of compressed file, similar to the .zip files you find in windows, or .gz files you might already be familiar with
<Jsn> does kbuntu come with an app to decompress this type of file?
<epimeth> oren: this time, we redirected the output of cat from STDOUT to the STDIN of a program called 'grep'
<oren> ok
<epimeth> oren: grep takes as an argument a regular expression to search for and spits out the lines of the file that it finds
<oren> k
<kgoetz> Jsn: yes, several i expect
<epimeth> oren: regular expressions are beyond the scope of this lesson, but suffice it to say that if you type in alphanumeric characters it will find them
<oren> ah i see
<epimeth> oren:good, so it found the mouse
<epimeth> oren: now again:
<epimeth> oren: $cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<epimeth> this time you have to find the line yourself
<epimeth> oren: because we need to see what it's handlers are
<oren> H: Handlers=mouse1 ts1 event2
<oren> that line?
<epimeth> oren: let me know when you find it
<epimeth> oren: excellent
<epimeth> oren: $kdesu kate xorg.conf
<oren> ok asked for my password
<epimeth> oren: kdesu = "kde su" = "run as administrator in the GUI"
<epimeth> oren: kate = "K Advanced Text Editor" = notepad, if you will... only much much better for many reasons, including syntax highlighting
<oren> then konsolel said failed to open device but then the xorg.conf kate wndow opened
<epimeth> oren: since xorg.conf is owned by root and not editable by regular users, you had to run Kate in root mode.
<epimeth> oren: yes.  xorg tries opening the WACOM tablet devices by default... you can comment them out if you want but it really isn't necessary
<oren> ok cool
<oren> so now do i edit in kate?
<epimeth> oren: say hello to xorg.conf  feel free to look around and see if anything makes sense
<epimeth> oren: don't worry if nothing does... it *really* isn't important for you to know it all
<epimeth> oren: yup
<epimeth> oren: but instead of changing the lines, you should comment them out
<oren> so change driver to "evdev"
<epimeth> oren: you comment a line by putting a has mark in front
<oren> ok how do i do that?
<basti_> hi, i would like to ask if there is a kubuntu repo. server inside china? im sitting in shanghai and my dl is really really slow
<lanoxx__> im waiting for firefox to install since about 1 hour now, so far i have got 5mb
<lanoxx__> :(
<epimeth> oren: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59330/
<oren> epimeth: ok i cut the old one and pasted that in its place
<oren> do i need the # in there too cuz when i pasted it it didnt show?
<epimeth> lanoxx__: http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/
<epimeth> oren: nooooo... don't paste
<epimeth> oren: sorry
<epimeth> oren: undo all of your changes
<epimeth> oren: the hash mark tells xorg "ignore this line"
<Regital> how do i kill a program on the application panel?
<oren> ok i repasted it and now it has the #
<Regital> i tried ctrl+esc but it doesnt work
<epimeth> oren: again... don't copy paste...
<epimeth> oren: do it manually
<epimeth> oren: the paste has spaces, the file itself uses tabs
<oren> oh ok
<epimeth> Regital: it doesn't show the program in the list?
<Regital> it does, it just wont close the program
<epimeth> oren: you can, however, copy paste the one line from within kate and then change the text
<munk_> HELP! is there any antiporn good app for linux?
<Regital> my firefox froze and i need to close it
<epimeth> Regital: try hovering over the icon... it could just be that Panel doesn't realize it is closed
<epimeth> munk_: ???
<schemacs> privoxy
<schemacs> edubuntu
<munk_> epimeth, yes do you know any?
<Regital> no i used xkill
<Regital> thanks anyway
<schemacs> googles firewall. j/k
<schemacs> munk: privoxy, edubuntu.
<epimeth> munk_: I really don't understand... what is an antiporn app?
<munk_> epimeth, im not sure either but something that blocks sites or just checks for keywords and stops the process or anythign that helps preventing someone go on porn sites on the computer..
<epimeth> oren: you still with me?
<epimeth> munk_: I dunno... I guess you should try edubuntu since that is geared towards kids and probably has a porn filter
<epimeth> munk_: but schemacs seems to know more about it then I do
<oren> epimeth:  you want me to change to      Option          "Protocol"      "ImPS/2" too?
<epimeth> oren: that should be there already
<oren> this is there Option		"Protocol"	"ExplorerPS/2"
<munk_> schemacs, do you know any apps? that filters that?
<schemacs> munk: do u know what privoxy is?
<epimeth> oren: you installed with an ms explorer mouse?
<munk_> schemacs, no not really..
<epimeth> oren: anyhoo, yes... but put a hash mark in front instead of erasing the line
<oren> ok alsmot done
<schemacs> munk: http://www.macos.utah.edu/documentation/servers/privoxy.html
<epimeth> oren: it is always best to keep the old settings in the file itself instead of relying on backups.  that way you can revert only certain things if you want to
<schemacs> munk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privoxy
<oren> ok cool
<oren> i changed it all
<oren> hit save?
<epimeth> oren: yup :-)
<oren> ok saved
<epimeth> now.  I want you to write the following does on a piece of paper:
<schemacs> munk: ubuntuforums.org/
<epimeth> oren: that last statement was meant for you
<oren> can i write it in note pad?
<schemacs> munk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306347
<schemacs> ok i'm done with that stuff.
<epimeth> oren: you have another computer open?
<munk_> schemacs,  thanks
<oren> nope
<oren> i just dont have paper and pen
<oren> paperless bedroom :)
<epimeth> oren: so where did this note pad business come from?  you mean kate, yes?
<oren> oh yeah
<schemacs> np
<oren> ok kate is open
<epimeth> oren: it won't help you if you can't get back into xorg, now will it? :-)
<oren> used the alt space feature :)
<xo> sdf
<oren> ok hold on ill find a paper and pen
<oren> ok shoot
<schemacs> ed is the best though.
<simula> i want to learn what each linux directory is for and what the benefits of arranging data in that way... is there a good reference/tutorial out there?
<epimeth> oren: alt+ctrl+f<1-6> will open up a terminal interface, labeled tty1 through tty6 respectively
<oren> ok
<simula> sorry guys... i think i found a good link: http://slashmedia.wordpress.com/2007/12/23/linux-directory-structure/
<epimeth> oren: ctrl+alt+f7 brings you back to X
<epimeth> oren: if anything goes wrong you do the following:
<oren> x is sorg.config?
<epimeth> oren: ctrl+alt+f1
<epimeth> oren: log in
<epimeth> oren: $su cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<epimeth> oren: xorg... sue me!
<oren> ok sorry
<epimeth> oren: oh... lol... I thought I made a typo... *you* made the typo :-)
<epimeth> oren: yea, xorg is X
<oren> ok cool
<epimeth> oren: after the file is reverted to the original xorg you:
<epimeth> oren: $sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<oren> ok so now that i saed the updated Xorg.conf
<oren> saved
<Jsn> hey is there any way to have kubuntu turn your laptop monitor off when you choose to go into stand by, instead of it just turning black?
<oren> what should i do now?
<epimeth> oren: ctrl+alt+backspace and pray.  if I'm not here, ask someone to help you.  tell them that you are having problems understanding https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX510Mouse?highlight=%28510%29%7C%28mx%29
<oren> okhold on let me try it
<Kr|ptiX> how do i install deKorator 1.1
<epimeth> simula: cheers mate... nice little rundown
<Jsn> has anyone used MoBlock P2P Blocking application for linux yet?
<Kr|ptiX> ey epimeth can u help me install a theme
<epimeth> Jsn: never heard of it
<epimeth> Kr|ptiX: never done it, sorry... although kde-look.org has great howtos afaik
<Jsn> it is recgommended on the peerguardian website
<oren> epimeth: you there?
<zPliskiN> for some reasons now my pc is extremely slow. is there a way to see what is slowing the pc down ?
<zPliskiN> like it takes 30 mins to log on
<zPliskiN> and the HDD makes a constant scratching noise.
<epimeth> oren: good, you are back :-)
<epimeth> zPliskiN: hang out here for a while, someone will be able to help you
<oren> epimeth: well atfirst screen when nuts and died
<oren> restarted a few times and it hung up
<oren> then i tired recovery mod then restarted back to normal i dont know what i did to fix it but im back and the back button works, thank you!
<epimeth> oren: so did you revert to the old file?
<oren> i dunno?
<oren> but my screen resolution was changed to orginal
<epimeth> glad to be of service :-)
<Kr|ptiX> how do i fix configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables. error
<oren> epimeth:  do you know how to get SPDIF output to work?
<oren> thats my only grip as of now cant use my reciver :(
<zPliskiN> i have that xorg processe that takes 300 000 of vmsize, what is it ?
<oren> can someone help me?
<oren> im a total n00b
<oren> im a total n00b
<fignew> yes
<oren> how do i do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187920
<oren> post # 5 is all i need i think
<oren> as all i use is spifd
<fignew> paste that into /etc/asound.conf
<oren> how do i open  /etc/asound.conf
<oren> sorry im terrible
<fignew> in the shell
<oren> use konsole?
<fignew> sudo nano /etc/asound.conf
<fignew> yes, konsole
<zPliskiN> whats the command to see what starts @ startup
<fignew> oren: ctrl x to quit
<oren>  ok the old script is there from the top of that post but it didnt work for me
<oren> should i delete that old stuff?
<fignew> yes
<fignew> actually
<fignew> it would be better to move it out of the way
<fignew> mv /etc/asound.conf /etc/asound.conf.old
<oren> so re open konsole and type that line in?
<fignew> you can exit nano by pressing ctrl x
<fignew> and get back to the command prompt
<fignew> or you can open another konsole :P
<oren> mv: cannot move `/etc/asound.conf' to `/etc/asound.conf.old': Permission denied
<oren> so just delete the old one?
<fignew> put sudo in front
<oren> oren@oren-desktop:~$ sudo mv /etc/asound.conf /etc/asound.conf.old
<oren> mv: cannot stat `/etc/asound.conf': No such file or directory
<fignew> ok
<fignew> then it's been moved :)
<fignew> so sudo nano /etc/asound.conf
<fignew> and put that stuff in
<fignew> and then reboot
<oren> ok i hit ctrl x then y
<oren> now it asks File Name to Write: /etc/asound.conf
<fignew> enter
<oren> ok
<oren> now reboot?
<fignew> yes
<oren> ok brb
<oren> ok i restarted
<oren> playback is only thru the speakers but it sounds like alvin and the chipmunks now
<fignew> wurd
<fignew> right click on the speaker in the bottom right of the panel
<fignew> select show mixer window
<fignew> oren: ^^^
<oren> ok
<schemacs> Okay after update sound buttons don't work.
<oren> i do have the optical connection showing a light
<schemacs> Any ideas?
<fignew> oren: is there a switches tab
<schemacs> kubuntu
<oren> yes
<fignew> schemacs: what chu mean?
<fignew> oren: what does that tab have in it?
<oren> 3d control -switch
<oren> mic boost
<oren> iec958 output
<oren> mix
<oren> mono mix
<fignew> comma seperate :)
<oren> aternate level to suround, downmix lfc, down mix suround to front, external amplifier, multi track rate locking, multi track rate reset
<oren> with lights on top of each one
<oren> on the right i have a bunch of drop down boxes
<fignew> do you have a multi track internal clock option?
<oren> such as mic select and iec858
<oren> yes i do
<fignew> what's it set at?
<oren> 22050
<fignew> set it to 48000
<oren> ok
<fignew> try playing sound again
<schemacs> fignew: there are buttons on a computer for sound. They no longer control the sound.
<oren> before it was only palying thru the green jack speakers not my optical/reciver though
<fignew> oren: when it sounded like chipmunks?
<oren> yes
<fignew> doh!
<fignew> no idea then :/
<fignew> I'd ask in #alsa
<fignew> they know what they're talking about ;)
<fignew> you might have to wait a while for someone to respond though :/
<oren> hrm ok well thanks for the help
<Kr|ptiX> hey
<intercek> canales en español
<Jucato> !es | intercek
<ubot3> intercek: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<randompie> !hi | randompie
<Tuxwulf> Guys, I messed up my PC, it boots no further than "Configuring networking interfaces" after editing /etc/network/interfaces. What to do?
<fignew> Tuxwulf: is it still sitting there?
<Tuxwulf> Well.. yes, I guess, my monitor went in the power save. But resetting it will get it there again.
<fignew> you can press ctrl+c to continue
<Tuxwulf> ... does not seem to work ... Well.. live CD to the rescue.. or my zippie...
<ForgeAus> um if I edit the settings for file associations -> text to embedded does that put kate embedded in my browser instead of as an external app?
<maduser> konquer has a viewer built in
<lanoxxth> where can i get help to install the nvidia driver? Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Tuxwulf> Yay, got it starting again
<apparle> ati!
<apparle> !ati
<ubot3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<apparle> !ati | lanoxxth
<ubot3> lanoxxth: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lanoxxth> thx
<reldruh> hi all. I was wondering if anybody knew a recommended way to share certain files between different user accounts. Basically, I have two users, each for a different purpose and I want to listen to the same music on both, but Amarok has a problem putting them in a collection when they're owned by one user. Is there a certain folder I can put them in to make them accessible to everybody?
<apparle> reldruh: I am a newbee so I am not sure. Rightclick on the folder with you music files and set permission to all the users. Maybe this will do it. I don't know
<lanoxxth> the following site: http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/codecs.html ;;;; told me to install libxine-extracodecs but it seems not to be available in the reps, instead i found libxine1-plugins which seesm to have mp3 included, is this a mistake in the page?
<Jucato> lanoxxth: no. the instructions are a bit old. libxine1-ffmpeg is the one you should be looking for now
<apparle> lanoxxth: : In the package manager, you must enable other repositories
<Jucato> not necessarily. libxine1-ffmpeg is in main...
<apparle> apparle: I was not sure :)
<Jucato> talking to ourselves now, 'ey? :)
<apparle> by mistake  :D
<Jucato> Jucato: suuuure.. :)
<Jucato> ^^^ by intention
<reldruh> apparle: thanks, I'm going to login to my other account and try it now
<apparle> bye
<yao_ziyuan> that Polyester Orange Color Scheme is pretty good, uh?
<yao_ziyuan> plus the Tend To Zero Hot wallpaper
<sidd> hey all
<sidd> where to find via drivers for sata pata and video
<sidd> drivers of via hardware for kubuntu unix
<yao_ziyuan> look at my screenshot:
<yao_ziyuan> http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/snapshot5.png?gda=36_NoD4AAAC0sEMjRrph6--_rNfJV4RUuAXNGjabAQQx-9GFy9LLLmG1qiJ7UbTIup-M2XPURDSsIN5tWI5KNi__zdWJsrgz
<noaXess> !ubuntu
<ubot3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<noaXess> !gnome
<ubot3> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<noaXess> ok.. hi all
<noaXess> what package to install, if i want run gnome and kde?
<Jucato> noaXess: just install ubuntu-desktop if you're on Kubuntu
<Jucato> (or kubuntu-desktop if you're on Ubuntu)
<noaXess> Jucato: okaay. thanks.. that's what i want to know :)
<noaXess> i just want see, how is compiz with gnome..
<noaXess> under kde, there are some restrictions..
<Jucato> compiz is, I'd hate to say this, perfect with gnome :)
<sidd> i cant move mouse freely when a process is running or playing a movie
<sidd> ubot i think i need drivers for viia for chipset, controllers
<simula> this is pretty silly, but i put my mouse in the system tray, scrolled the mouse and it went through all the apps and jumped to desktop 2... but now when i flip back to desktop 1 all my apps are missing :/
<simula> i'm running compiz as well if that might be responsible
<waner> alquien me puede ayudar
<waner> alquien en español
<simula> no habla espanol
<waner> estoy formatiando mi pc y quiero ponerle ubuntu y kubuntu pero tengo problemas
<Jucato> !es | waner
<ubot3> waner: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MDCore> hey all. Amarok won't see my ipod. I followed the instructions given when clicking "autodetect devices" and it mentions ipod. What now?
<MDCore> Ah.. managed to add it manually. I initially slashencoded the path from /media (it's got spaces) but it turns out I shouldn't
<mjponce> simula, quien ? who ?
<simula> what mjponce?
<mjponce> who don't speak spanish ?
<simula> i don't really speak spanish :)
<mjponce> ah!  you mean : yo no hablO español., sorry
<simula> si
<mjponce> thanks!
<simula> does anyone know how to get back lost virtual desktops when using compiz?
<Jucato> simula: #compiz-fusion users might now
<simula> oh, thanks jucato!
<mjponce> good night to all.
<sidd> i have a driver on the destop new folder how to install it?
<sidd> its via raid driver vt 8257
<sidd> please help
<sidd> ubot
<sidd> any one here?
<emilsedgh> !patience | sidd
<ubot3> sidd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sidd> hey emil
<emilsedgh> sidd: give people some time, if they know, they will answer you
<sidd> ok
<sidd> actually no one has answered
<macdunbar> hi room
<macdunbar> i need some help with my keyboard
<Kano> Riddell: kde4 misses knetattach
<mika__> hi
<mika__> I'm on kubuntu gutsy ... and cant get sound to work
<Kano> Riddell: also usefull would be: bash-completion package (as this is now seperated from bash)
<Kano> Riddell: kio-apt would be nice too
<mika__> anyone knows weither there is some issues with 64bit version card is SigmaTel STAC9271D
<yuri_> Hi ppl
<yuri_> Hey guys its hard to do Compiz fusion?
<mmmiiikkkeee> yuri_: what do you mean by hard?
<yuri_> ok im newbie i go 2 days in linux Kubuntu
<yuri_> for a person like me that its hard?
<mmmiiikkkeee> yuri_: I am pretty new; I did nto think it was hard to install.  but with kde I coudl not get the 'pager' program to work with it
<yuri_> then you mean you still havent do it work?
<mmmiiikkkeee> yuri_: from what I read there is a problem withthe program "kicker/pager" or soem thing... it shows your veritual desktops all wrong
<sebastian^> morning folks
<yuri_> oh i see
<yuri_> hi sebas!
<mmmiiikkkeee> yuri_: but all the compiz stuf worked fine for me
<yuri_> oh
<yuri_> i need to gt more on this OS its good, but my sad thing its im a freaky player in maplestory and i think i cant play on here
<yuri_> =P
<yuri_> hey how i can make work on mi web browser konqueror youtube?
<mmmiiikkkeee> yuri_: i think you just install flash... install the package: "flashplugin-nonfree"
<yuri_> k
<mmmiiikkkeee> yuri_: fisrt you need to enable 'non-free' software though... open the program "adept manager" then from the file menue go to "manage repotories"
<mmmiiikkkeee> yuri_: and select the "restricted" and the "multiverse" sources
<mmmiiikkkeee> in "Konversation" how do you get it to automatically login with my user name? and why do i have to type "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>" to log in; I don't like that my password is typed visivally on my screen; am i doing some thing wrong?
<xt828> mmmiiikkkeee: you can put that line, the /msg nickserv blah, into the onjoin commands box - go into file; server list; click on the kubuntu server; and hit edit and it's the third box down
<mmmiiikkkeee> xt828: thank you; i will try that.
<xt828> mmmiiikkkeee: sorted?
<mika__> hi ... any ideas how would I get sound to work
<mmmiiikkkeee> xt828: yes!!! it worked; thank you so much
<mika__> kubuntu gutsy 64 bit version ; card is SigmaTel STAC9271D
<mmmiiikkkeee> mika__: have you read this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-584178.html
<mmmiiikkkeee> mika__: I am sure you ahve searched google already... but that page had a guy with a similar card so I thought it might be relivent
<Maulwurf> just a question: does anyone know a good site to learn programming a gui with c++ in qt ?
<eatThisAndDie> guys, anyone here with kde4?
<mmmiiikkkeee> Maulwurf: No I don't; but I have been looking at the sites listed here: http://www.kde.org/getinvolved/development/
<eatThisAndDie> well... i would like reviews from those who have it.
<mmmiiikkkeee> Maulwurf: Let me know if you find any thing better; I am also intersted in learning about that
<Maulwurf> whow, i didn't think about just looking at the kde's site.... there are some really usefull hints.... thanks
<Ukonpoika> eatThisAndDie: try #kubuntu-kde4 or perhaps #kubuntu-offtopic
<eatThisAndDie> ok. thx
<mmmiiikkkeee> Maulwurf: the guide on useing kdevelop is a bit confusing with ubuntu;  there are a bunch of dependencies that need installed in ubuntu to have kdevelop 'fully' work. tha was very frusterating for me
<Maulwurf> hmm... well i have time until the mid of april to get it started :)
<mmmiiikkkeee> Maulwurf: i think this was the problem(i think there was several acatually) I was having: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31479
<Maulwurf> thanks.... now checking if libtool is installed :)
<mmmiiikkkeee> Maulwurf: trolltech's web page is supose to have a good tutorial and good examples too; I wish I had time like you do; damn school...
<Maulwurf> yea - university is really cool
<Maulwurf> thanks very much - i'll go then and test my skills on some of the tutorials
<yuri_> hi guys i got a quenstion... how do i can make KGet start a download when other finished?
<retarded> is degrading a crime or unacceptable by society? is it smart or stupid to degrade as a money wise person in mind?
<SlimeyPete> !ops
<ubot3> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<SlimeyPete> the bot's back.
<retarded> SlimeyPete fucking nerd
<Gary> retarded: can you go troll another network please
<retarded> what's wrng with this one? and what am i suppose to do whil ei am here?
<retarded> do what everyone else does?
<aotianlong> #rails
<aotianlong> rails
<acee1234> i keep getting issues from alot of my programs saying something is already listening on the port they need tor....azureus, ktorrent etc whats going on here. any ideas?
<acee1234> you guys need some coffee
<ActionParsnip> wow its dead in here
<tysine> hello. i am having trouble with my networking. I can use the internet ok, but pinging localhost fails. i am unable to connect to the internet unless i have renamed /etc/network/interfaces to something else (which i am doing now)
<mmmiiikkkeee> tysine: can you put /etc/network/interfaces on pastbin so i can see it?
<tysine> sure
<tysine> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59356/
<mmmiiikkkeee> if you rename /etc/network/interfaces then i think that local host will not longer be defined.. so that woudl make pinging fail?
<tysine> probably. but unless i do that (rename interfaces) i cant connect to the internet
<tysine> woops
<mmmiiikkkeee> is eth1 a wifi interface?
<carsten> jo dude
<tysine> yes
<mmmiiikkkeee> tysine: and your connecting with wifi not ethernet cable?
<tysine> yes
<mmmiiikkkeee> i think i have a similar problem...
<mmmiiikkkeee> after you rename the file you can connect with knetworkmanager?
<tysine> yes
<mmmiiikkkeee> i put:
<mmmiiikkkeee> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<mmmiiikkkeee> wireless-essid love
<mmmiiikkkeee> auto eth1
<mmmiiikkkeee> in my /etc/network/interfaces file.  where love is the name of my router essid
<mmmiiikkkeee> and that mostly works for me
<tekteen> mmmiiikkkeee: I just woke up. I think I can help. Can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<tysine> mostly? :)
<tekteen> are you having trouble getting knetworkmanager to work?
<mmmiiikkkeee> i think me and tysine have the same problem
<mmmiiikkkeee> yes
<tekteen> ok
<tysine> knetworkmanager only works if i rename interfaces to something else
<tekteen> can you both pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<mmmiiikkkeee> i worked around it with what i put above, and not useing knetworkmanager
<tysine> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59356/
<tekteen> tysine: also pastebin the output of iwconfig
<mmmiiikkkeee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59357/
<tekteen> mmmiiikkkeee: same as tysine
<mmmiiikkkeee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59358/
<tysine> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59359/
<tekteen> mmmiiikkkeee: this is what it should look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59361/
<tekteen> tysine: I edited it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59363/
<tekteen> make that your /etc/network/interfaces
<mmmiiikkkeee> tekteen: yea i changed it to not have to use knetworkmanager.  my essid is hidden and knetworkmanager does not connect to it automatically
<tekteen> mmmiiikkkeee: what do you mean it is hidden?
<mmmiiikkkeee> not brodcasted
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> "connect to other wireless network" is an option
<mmmiiikkkeee> i know its not really 'hidden' people can see it if i connect to it
<tekteen> not only if you connect
<mmmiiikkkeee> yes, but that will not remember after i restart/suspend my computer
<tekteen> I can see it because it only hides some of its broadcasts. I can still find it
<tekteen> mmmiiikkkeee: try to restart your computer
<tekteen> tysine: you still here?
<tysine> yep
<tekteen> restart as well
<tysine> ok mate
<mmmiiikkkeee> with the interfaces you send me or my old one?
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> what do you mean?
<mmmiiikkkeee> you want me to change the interfaces file then restart?
<tekteen> yes
<mmmiiikkkeee> ok
<tekteen> it works?
<mmmiiikkkeee> hold on
<cpk1> mmmiiikkkeee: which interface is your wireless card?
<tekteen> cpk1: it is eth2
<tekteen> cpk1: I had him pastebin iwconfig
<mmmiiikkkeee> knetworkmanager works, but i have to select connect to other network inorder to connect
<mmmiiikkkeee> eth2
<ScorpKing> !hardware > me
<mmmiiikkkeee> with my old interfaces file it connect automatically
<mmmiiikkkeee> with out knetwork manager
<tekteen> mmmiiikkkeee: I thought that is what you wanted?
<tekteen> like tysin
<tekteen> mmmiiikkkeee: you can always set it back to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59357/
 * tekteen has to go to school :-(
<cpk1> mmmiiikkkeee: mike this might work for /etc/network/interfaces http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59364/
<sidd_> where to find dislplay drivers
<cpk1> err http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59365/ with the wired nics commented out if you dont want them
<SlimeyPete> sidd_: for what card?
<sidd_> display drivers for via
<sidd_> via
<SlimeyPete> !via
<ubot3> Factoid via not found
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<SlimeyPete> I think via drivers are built-in.
<ere4si> via is not well supported unfortunately
<sidd_> yaa but they don't work good
<sidd_> its not running as windows !
<ere4si> 2d only I believe
<sidd_> here too microsoft rocks!!
<mmmiiikkkeee> cpk1: i think thats basicaly the simular to what i had originally..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59357/
<mmmiiikkkeee> it's just that i can't have knetworkmanager with that way set up
<sidd_> in mandriva or open suse will they work better//??
<SlimeyPete> sidd_: unlikely.
<ere4si> couldn't say
<mmmiiikkkeee> and it the network goes down then i have to run  "sudo dhclient"  manually
<SlimeyPete> sidd_: best to send VIA an email and ask them to provide better Linux support
<sidd_> or finally in kiwi or mint
<SlimeyPete> if enough people email them then perhaps they'll listen
<sidd_> yeah silmey
<sidd_> if proper drivers not available ,, no good games and must such draw backs then why one should step into linux?
<cpk1> mmmiiikkkeee: does /etc/network/interfaces take wireless-essid as an option? i did not know that, and why cant you have that in there and knetwork manager?
<sidd_> if proper drivers not available ,, no good games and many such draw backs then why one should step into linux? and try it? in windows i was used to find and install drivers easily and everywhere
<storbeck> sidd_, If you don't like linux, don't use it.
<sidd_> still i like linux for security safe and speed and thats why i am here
<sidd_> is'nt it annoying searching for drivers for two days and finding nothing?
<storbeck> It doesn't take me 2 days to find a driver.
<sidd_> ''wanted drivers for display and sound ''via''
<sidd_> if proper drivers not available ,, no good games and many such draw backs then why one should step into linux? and try it? in windows i was used to find and install drivers easily and everywhere
<storbeck> sidd, What kind of video card do you have?
<sidd_> via
<sidd_> hypernion<storbeck
<sidd_> well whats to do now? i have found a driver for unix and have downloaded it to desktop , please tell me how to install it now?
<cpk1> sidd_: is it a tar.gz?
<sidd_> zip
<storbeck> You don't need drivers for the Via chipset.
<storbeck> They're already built in.
<cpk1> so unzip it with unzip into a directory and see what the readme says
<sidd_> but i face problems in display while playing movies
<sidd_> readme is stuffing the head withs bangs!:-)
<storbeck> Probably because a Via is worth a Hershey chocolate bar.
<sidd_> may be
<sidd_> :-(
<sidd_> what should i  do now then?? storbeck ? upgrade to nvidia?
<storbeck> Sure.
<sidd_> and probaly its drivers wud be available
<sidd_> but what to do about the driver i have downloaded?
<sidd_> how to install it?
<sidd_> via_ubuntu7.10(x86&x86_64)_v-raid_v3.10_driver_appnote_ver0.8
<storbeck> Uncompress it, make, sudo make install
<sidd_> and the location is /home/user/desktop
<sidd_> any one can remote desktop and help me?
<cpk1> might need to ./configure before make
<sidd_> how to configurE?
<Dr_Willis> ./configure
<Dr_Willis> is normally the command that configures source, befor you  compile it.
<zorglu_> q. what is the name of the wiki used by wikipedia ? i remember there is package for it but dont remember the name. anybody got an idea ?
<Jucato> MediaWiki afaik
<Pici> That sounds right to me too
<zorglu_> Jucato: ah yep. thanks
<Jucato> zorglu_: see the bottom of the wikipedia homepage :)
<zorglu_> Jucato: i was googling for wikimedia. not that far :)
<ForgeAus> wow konqueror's coming along nicely its a nice alternative to firefox now :)
<cpk1> is there any kind of minimalist server install? ie I just want the bare minimum
<Dr_Willis> There is a server install cd.
<llutz> cpk1: debian-netinstall ;)
<Dr_Willis> or the JEOS ubuntu variant.
<Jucato> cpk1: get the alternate install CD, then install a command line system. no X
<ForgeAus> isn't there an ubuntu-server package?
<Dr_Willis> I think ya have to watch out on the server install cd, its default kernel - dosent like all machines.
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-server
<ubot3> Package ubuntu-server does not exist in gutsy
<ForgeAus> erm metapackage I mean
<Dr_Willis> Guess not. :)
<ForgeAus> hmm someone should contrib one
<Dr_Willis> i cant imagine what it would install
<ForgeAus> (either that or canonical should make one
<ForgeAus> DrWillis LAMP ?
<Dr_Willis> if someone  is making a server.. they should know  what they want to do.
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubot3> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ForgeAus> yeah that
<Stilo> is it possible to emulate windows xp?
<ForgeAus> Stilo yes wine does
<ForgeAus> and vmware can
<Dr_Willis> Stilo,  VMWARE and virtualbox can run windows xp.
<ForgeAus> well virtualize rather than emulate
<Dr_Willis> thats not emulating the os. :)  like ForgeAus  said.
<llutz> Dr_Willis: it should "de-install"  loads of soft :)
<ForgeAus> bochs would be the closest to emulation
 * Jucato notes that Wine Is Not an Emulator :)
<ForgeAus> does bochs do pentium class processors? i586/i686? if so you could probably XPize it
<Stilo> i want to run a windows programm.. when i do that, i get the error message that i need internet explorer
<ForgeAus> Stilo ies4linux
<ForgeAus> thats wine
<Dr_Willis> wine had some addon tools/plugin/things irecall that let it use netscape instead of ie.
<Dr_Willis> but it depends on the  program you are running.
<Dr_Willis> Some  depend on IE parts. sadly
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubot3> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ForgeAus> (or again you could virtualize it in vmware/virtualbox/qemu/etc) or you could check out bochs
<ForgeAus> I know bochs should at least do Win98.. at least for Macintosh (Wintel??? or some mac emulator used it)
<Stilo> hm..too much information ^^
<ForgeAus> Stilo ok ies4linux = a specialized wine built from a script that installs internet explorer
<ForgeAus> you do of course need wine to begin with
<ForgeAus> I'd recommend ie6 its probably the most compatible
<JuJuBee> Is there a way to use du to show the size of the subdirs of /var ?
<JuJuBee> I'm trying to create a include-files-from file for rsync to backup my computer.  I realize I do not need /proc and some other stuff.  Trying to decide what I "need" and what I can simply reinstall.
<ForgeAus> (especially since ie7 doesn't work.. yet, although there is some progress there)
<Stilo> @ForgeAus: ok thats nice.. i will try that..but now its lunch time...will be back soon
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: du -h /var
<JuJuBee> ScorpKing : thanks, but I am looking for a summary of each sub dir.
<JuJuBee> not all files recursively
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: did you even look at the output? ;)
<JuJuBee> Yes, I know it eventually shows the size of the folder, but I am trying to figure out the options so it *only* shows the size of each folder inside /var
<JuJuBee> /var is just an example.
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: ah ok. man du maybe?
<JuJuBee> Don' want to sift through the output.
<dthacker> Hi!  what is the irc channel to discuss ubuntu bots such as ubotu?
<dthacker> JuJuBee: look at maxdepth option
<ForgeAus> #eggdrop ?
<JuJuBee> du -sh /var/*
<JuJuBee> Nice...
<ScorpKing> :)
<ForgeAus> is ubotu an eggdrop type bot?
<dthacker> ForgeAus: yeah....but this channel is just for ubuntu bots
<ForgeAus> dthaker I don't understand what your trying to say
<dthacker> ForgeAus: It's an ubuntu sponsored channel, such as ubuntu-meeting, ubuntu-classroom, etc
<JuJuBee> Another question... I have an external HD that is formatted FAT32 ( I thought I would use it between windows and linux , but turned out not to be the case)  I wish to convert it to ext3, are there any utils that will convert without destroying data?
<JuJuBee> I hate the file size restrictions...
<dthacker> JuJuBee: I think you are going to have to backup, reformat, and rewrite.
<JuJuBee> Crap, I don't have enough space anywhere to backup my external (400GB)...
<dthacker> JuJuBee: But I would google a bit first.
<dthacker> JuJuBee: Welcome to my world.....
<Dr_Willis> JuJuBee,  huh? why cant you use it between linux and windows?
<Dr_Willis> just due to the filesize issue?
<JuJuBee> Not my problem, I dont use it anymore and wish to convert to ext3 so I don't have the file size restrictions of fat32
<Dr_Willis> move some data over, use gparted to make a little ext3. move more data over to the ext3.. repeat.. :)
<Dr_Willis> ICKY eh.. :P
<JuJuBee> I was thinking of that, but that could take some time... Was wondering if faster solution.  I will google
<jussi01> !nickspam > Lior_gumstix
<Vira_Lata> agora sim
<Vira_Lata> adivinha
<jussi01> !br | Vira_Lata
<ubot3> Vira_Lata: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<filipe_> ahhh
<Vira_Lata> depois
<JuJuBee> other than /etc /home /var/lib/mysql, what are other dirs i *should* backup so if I have to reinstall, I have most of what I need?
<rudd-o> everything if possible
<rudd-o> so you don't ahve to reinstall
<rudd-o> but if you care only about your data, backup /var /etc /home generally
<Stilo> ForgeAus: I installed ies4linux... and it works fine. But when i start the other program, it still tells me that i need i-explorer version 4 or higher..
<Stilo> how can i tell the programm that it is there.. is it a problem of wine?
<Dr_Willis> Stilo,  what is this other program?
<Stilo> ^^ its a little training program for shooters: http://www.scatt.com/support.htm
<Dr_Willis> Stilo,  it may be best to just install  a copy of windows95 or xp in a vmware/virtualbox session for that program.  since its from a small company it may do some 'odd' things.
<Jucato> Stilo: basically the problem is that ies4linux installs in its own directory and wine doesn't know that it exists (as far as wine is concerned, it isn't installed)
<Dr_Willis> since its not a 3d game. It should work find in  vmware/virtualbox session of windows.
<Jucato> oh if it requires 3D acceleration, it wouldn't work in vmware or virtualbox
<Jucato> (unless vmware has created new technology)
<Stilo> it doesnt require 3d acceleration..
<Dr_Willis> Its just a 'data plotting' program for  scope adjustment it seems. :)
<Dr_Willis> looks like somnthing my friends at work would use. :)
<ForgeAus> Stilo you probably installed the other program in a different wine "honeypot"
<ForgeAus> but its probably easier if you virtualize
<Dr_Willis> are you going to be doing actual data-recording with this program?
<Jucato> he probably installed the program the default way (it installs in ~/.wine). but ies4linux doesn't install there
<ForgeAus> (ie it matters more if your C: is under .wine or .ies4linux
<Stilo> is vmware free.. where do i get these programs
<Stilo> ?
<ForgeAus> yeah Jucato thats what I meant
<ForgeAus> vmware is, the player and server at least
<Dr_Willis> virtualbox is free.. and vmware has a free version you can get.
<Dr_Willis> I use the vmware server free version all the time. used to be you had to go to the vmware website and request a free serial #.
<Dr_Willis> virtual box has a free version, and comercial version.
<Stilo> Dr_Willis: i also need usb support, for the infrarot sensor. is that working in such a emulation?
<Dr_Willis> Stilo,  Im not sure the free virtualbox can handle that. You may want to try out the free vmware-server then.
<Jucato> Virtualbox OSE doesn't have USB support
<Dr_Willis> Recommended retail price 1050 Eur.
<Dr_Willis> Whats that in US$ anyway. ;)
<Stilo> ForgeAus: what you mean with honeypot of wine?
<Stilo> 1Euro = 1,5 Dollars i think
<JuJuBee> ForgeAus : I use vmware-server and it works great and it IS free
<ForgeAus> me too JuJuBee
<Dr_Willis> Stilo,  wine sets up a 'fake' windows drive.  that is basicially the windows C: drive.
<ForgeAus> stilo honeypot is more a UML term (user mode linux) but crossover office uses it too ... what happens is
<Dr_Willis> Stilo,  you can have different programs installed to different places so they dont conflict.
<ForgeAus> what Dr Willis is saying :)
<ForgeAus> theres more than one C:/Program Files, My Docs, etc on your computer
<Dr_Willis> IE: you can have  a game using wine in .wine_game   and your office windows apps in .wine_office
<ForgeAus> ies4linux installed into its own (its in .ies4linux under your users home at least the user that ran the script)
<Jucato> [20:31] <Jucato> Stilo: basically the problem is that ies4linux installs in its own directory and wine doesn't know that it exists (as far as wine is concerned, it isn't installed)
 * Jucato coughs
<Stilo> i dont know where the installation program of ies4linux had put the files.. but i dont think it was something like C:/Programs/ie..
<Jucato> most probably it's in ~/.ies4linux
<Jucato> been a while  since I installed it so I can't be sure
<ForgeAus> yeah Program Files\interenet explorer (but there shoul donly be one or two files there, much of ie is acutally system files
<Stilo> yes thats right
<ForgeAus> Jucato's right
<ForgeAus> the reason ies4linux does that is so you can have ie2, 3, 4, 5, 6 etc running in separate "honeypots"
<ForgeAus> so you can choose which one you want
<Jucato> technically it's like this. ies4linux sets up its own small "my computer" in the ~/.ies4linux. wine, by default, only knows about programs installed in it's own "my computer", in ~/.wine
<ForgeAus> (the purpose was for page developers to get some idea of how windows will show their web-pages)
<ForgeAus> but you can use the .ies4linux to install other programs too
<Stilo> Jucato: yes i think thats the problem.. the scatt program is in .wine and the ie4linux is in ./ies4linux
<ForgeAus> (or with a little tweaking you could either A) install ie6 into the .wine one with the downloads ies4linux got for you manually, or B) copy and configure the ie6 from ies4linux across
<Stilo> but i think ies4linux needs also wine.. so there must be a way to tell the scatt program, that iexpolrer is intalled
<rudd-o> ok
<Dr_Willis> Hmm  ies4linux is using wine. its just instlling to someplace other then the .wine dir.
<Dr_Willis> You could copy everything from the .ie4linux dir to the .wine dir - I guess. :) Icky
<Stilo> ^^
<ForgeAus> stilo don't bother just run ie6 setup executables from in wines Cmd console but note you need to install all the stuff like dcom98 fonts and stuff too
<ForgeAus> not just ie6setup
<ForgeAus> (this will give you a copy inside .wine instead of .ies4linux, that way you can delete the hwole .ies4linux if you want)
<Jucato> there's a hackish/dirty way to make Wine know that ie is installed, but it might overwrite whatever you have in the .wine directory...
<Stilo> Jucato: and that is?
<Jucato> (so you'll have to reinstall/setup again whatever you have done before)
<Dr_Willis> im still not sure that wine will work with a usb data recording device.
<ForgeAus> or you can run the cmd.exe from ies4linux and install your program from there
<Stilo> Dr_Willis: ok.. than it would be useless
<Jucato> copy the contents of ~/.ies4linux/ie6/ to ~/.wine/
<ForgeAus> (either way should recognise ie
<Stilo> e
<ForgeAus> Jucato that won't work alone
<ForgeAus> you need lots of registry settings and system files
<ForgeAus> I don't recommend doing just that...
<ForgeAus> I doubt ie6 will even run that way
<Fat-head> i am having trouble with compiz fusion now that i have connected my other monitor i run compiz --replace and i get this : http://pastebin.com/d61e4e9d8
<Jucato> ForgeAus: er... notice that the files and directories of ~/.ies4linux/ie6/ are the same as ~/.wine/ ?
<wesley_> why dont they add a install to usb option in new kubuntu 8.04 ?
<Jucato> I've done it before
<ForgeAus> Jucato mostly yes
<ForgeAus> but not all and .wine doesn't share .ies4linux's registry
<Dr_Willis> wesley_,  installing to usb exteral devices can be a real real tricky business.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I did say it will overwrite them
<ForgeAus> Jucato for normal programs your right...
<Jucato> anyway, these thigns are more fit for #winehq
<Stilo> ForgeAus: what is the wine cmd console? and how can i do that
<Stilo> ?
<Fat-head>  i am having trouble with compiz fusion now that i have connected my other monitor i run compiz --replace and i get this : http://pastebin.com/d61e4e9d8 anyone can help me ?
<wesley_> yeah i know but mcnlive based on mandriva or pendrive linux you can install from live cd to usb easly
<Jucato> before we get scolded (by me), please take the wine stuff to #winehq :)
<ForgeAus> oh... ok well that wont work either, because it requires config for wine to know some stuff about ies4linux where wine uses an external path (ie ~/.ies4linux/c_drive/ ) etc...
<Jucato> Fat-head: #compiz-fusion for you :)
<Fat-head> thnx
<Jucato> ForgeAus: hm??
<ForgeAus> most of that is on the linux side tho (like the .desktop file and stuff)
<Dr_Willis> it is nifty how wine adds icons to the menus and so forth now a days
<ForgeAus> it'd be simpler to run the dcom98.exe installer, copy/install the fonts, then run the ie6 setup that ies4linux copied over
<Dr_Willis> and it plays 'bookwork adventure' very well. :)
<ForgeAus> yeah DrWillis crossover has been doign that for a while
<ForgeAus> hehe bookworm adventures rox :)
<wesley_> i like to haver a kubuntu kde4 desktop on usb
<ForgeAus> I love that game
<Jucato> !pendrive
<ubot3> Factoid pendrive not found
<Jucato> hm..
<ForgeAus> I suck at the arena mode tho (I think that what its called)
<Stilo> hm.. i have installed winxp.. but i dont want to use it :(.. is vmware difficult to handle?
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus,   playing it at work. and everyone gets behind me shouting out words...
<ForgeAus> Stilo not once its set up but you do need to make a vhd and stuff, I recommend you get vmware server (instead of just the player)
<Dr_Willis> Stilo,  if you have an old copy of windows95 laying about. You can use it in vmware also.
<ForgeAus> also in linux mounting .vhdk's is (or at least has been for me) terrible
<ForgeAus> but other than that its good
<umaco> salve a tutti
<Dr_Willis> You can mount vhdk? Hmm.. never tried that.
<ForgeAus> DrWillis I do it in WindowsXP all the time
<ForgeAus> (I have a 3rd party gui tool for it hehe)
<ForgeAus> unfortunately linux's is done by a perl script that is shocking
<ForgeAus> (the windows one is more direct)
<ForgeAus> I don't get why it can't just mount as a loopback device instead of requiring /dev/ncbs's (network control blocks?)
<wesley_> is it possibil to install kubuntu kde4 8.04 on usb using a 7.10 tut ?
<Stilo> okay! I will try vmware tomorrow. For the first time.. thank you very much!!
<ForgeAus> wesley for the most part I think so
<ForgeAus> I dobut it would be much different
<ForgeAus> live USB is fun :)
<wesley_> i dont need the fix i think ?
<umaco> come si attivano gli effettti graici in Kubuntu?
<rudd-o> umaco: install compiz-fusion
<wesley_> i hope i am downloading alpha 6 that link is default kde4 ?
<umaco> ok, dal gestore pacchetti?
<rudd-o> umaco: yes
<jussi01> !en | umaco
<ubot3> umaco: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> !it
<ubot3> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<umaco> thank yuo
<rudd-o> you're welcome
<umaco> bye
<intercek> servidores en español
<Pici> !es | intercek
<ubot3> intercek: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ruler> hi 2 all
<ruler> does anyone know a good way to automate kubuntu installation on multiple machines?
<joseph> ruler: use a livecd
<joseph> or use the livecd over the network, if that's possible
<ruler> can I create livecd with non-standard packages i. e. nvidia drivers etc?
<joseph> yeah, i think so
<joseph> custom livecd basically
<joseph> !livecd
<ubot3> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<joseph> !install
<ubot3> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<joseph> ah
<joseph> !automate
<ubot3> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<joseph> ruler: there ya go
<ruler> thx
<llutz> ruler: https://launchpad.net/reconstructor
<joseph> that bot is extremely useful
<joseph> what i want to know is if there is a good, automated "ghost" type application available
<llutz> joseph: clonezilla
<Dr_Willis> mondo/mindi
<Dr_Willis> comnes to mind also.
<Dr_Willis> depends on your needs.
<joseph> llutz: thanks
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee
<Jucato> yum
<genii> Jucato: Heya
<Jucato> hi :)
<genii> I'm getting prepared for the mid-morning rush ;)
 * Jucato gets his rush from coke nowadays :P
 * genii sips coffee and waits for all the question-askers to arrive
<genii> Because it's sure quiet right now!
<Jucato> you missed all the questions
<genii> Darn
<genii> Any unresolved interesting ones?
<Dr_Willis> I got a Q. but its about gnome.. and i fixed it by switching back to KDE. :)
<Jucato> hahaha
<dueperdue> somewan now some free software for do a video-tutorial?
<dueperdue> in Kubuntu
<IppatsuMan> dueperdue: krecordmydesktop
<genii> IppatsuMan: Beat me to it :)
<IppatsuMan> apt-cache search to the rescue! :)
<genii> heh
<dueperdue> ok, now i'm tring hemm
<ruler> guys, what do you think of remastersys?
<Daviey> ruler: it's good
<jetsaredim> anyone using hardy having problems with konsole?
<dueperdue> but the videos do whit my krecordmydesktop,  can I upload him on youtube?
<genii> dueperdue: Not directly. Convert the krecordmydesktop file with the program DeVeDe (you can install it from Adept)
<dueperdue> ok, thancks
<genii> dueperdue: np
<dueperdue> np ?
<genii> dueperdue: np= No Problem
<dueperdue> ok ^^
<genii> dueperdue: When converting with DeVeDe, choose when saving "Only convert film files to compliant MPEG files" then it will make the correct type for YouTube
<dueperdue> ok, thancks very much genii,   !
<genii> dueperdue: You are welcome
<Kr|ptiX> i was wondering if there anywayz to geteverything i need from apt-get  update
<Kr|ptiX> !libssl
<ubot3> Factoid libssl not found
<genii> !info libssl
<ubot3> Package libssl does not exist in gutsy
<dueperdue> I need a help for the gimp
<dueperdue> I want the gimp in ialy linguage
<dueperdue> because it is in english...
<dueperdue> some help'
<dueperdue> ?
<LadyNikon> !it
<ubot3> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LadyNikon> dueperdue: sorry what language? ialy?
<fox> estañol
<LadyNikon> !es
<ubot3> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dueperdue> I want to translate hem in italian linguage
<llutz> dueperdue: install language-pack-gnome-it
<Kr|ptiX> where can  i get  libssl
<llutz> Kr|ptiX: libssl0.9.8 is in main-repo
<Kr|ptiX> im a newb an dont kno wat that means
<llutz> use adept to install
<Kr|ptiX> dont really kno how to use adept to install
<fox> hablo español y soy nuevo en el sistema
<llutz> Kr|ptiX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95139
<fox> quien me puede ayudar
<llutz> Kr|ptiX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/Guide
<fox> quien me puede ayudar=?
<dueperdue> thancks <lluts>
<fox> hello
<fox> hello
<jetsaredim> is anyone else having issues on hardy?
<Kr|ptiX> how do i edit my software sources in text
<jetsaredim> any time I try to open a k* program a window pops up but its blank for about a minute
 * Kr|ptiX-aWay , : ( pickn up applications ) | : ( Wednesday, March 12, 2008. 03:57:30 ) Xlack v2.1
<jetsaredim> or longer
<IppatsuMan> fox: join #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es
<anyone> jetsaredim: no problem on any of mine
<fox> hello hablo español alguien q, me ayude
<LjL> !es | fox
<ubot3> fox: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jetsaredim> there were a bunch of updates this morning and now any time i open something like konsole it just sits there for a minute or more
<jetsaredim> even in kaffeine - I finally got it open - but then to actually open a file - it just sat there trying to open the open file dialog
<anyone> hmm, I've installed them, on both running hardy no problems.. sorry - maybe ubuntu+1
<jetsaredim> have you rebooted or logout/login?
<anyone> yes
<jetsaredim> odd
<jetsaredim> thing is - that my gtk apps seem find
<jetsaredim> gaim, firefox, thunderbird
<anyone> did you notice it remove anything?
<jetsaredim> oy - i just moved a konsole window and it took 30+ seconds to repaint
<jetsaredim> this is annoying as hell - i just installed this system last weekend and got everything working
<trappist> jetsaredim: check `top` and see what's eating your resources?
<anyone> and join ubuntu+1, might get more help
<trappist> oh this is hardy?
<jetsaredim> what's weird is that it only seems slow for kde apps
<jetsaredim> like i said - my gtk stuff is fine
<trappist> I don't think he can hear us
<jetsaredim> i thought ubuntu+1 was for ubuntu
<jetsaredim> not kubuntu
<stdin> it's for both
<jetsaredim> ok then
<trappist> jetsaredim: it's for hardy.  currently.
<AQ_LIVE> Hi can anyone tell me how to updata Kubuntu
<jpatrick> !update
<ubot3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jetsaredim> trappist: doesn't seem to be terribly active in there
<AQ_LIVE> antoher ting how do I find or install display drivers ?
<genii> Hmm. update seems to be a synonym to the bot for upgrade
<AQ_LIVE> jubuntu can't find my video card
<NickPresta> Is there a reason the latest Amarok update is broken?
<AQ_LIVE> i did'n mean how to update the main system I ment how do I get hotfixex and stuff like that
<NickPresta> AQ_LIVE, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NickPresta> AQ_LIVE, or just click on that little update icon in your system tray and it will be taken care of.
<SlimeyPete> AQ_LIVE: adept_updater will run automatically every so often and tell you when there are updates available by putting an icon in the system tray. You just click on it and enter your password.
<AQ_LIVE> there's no update icon I wish there was
<AQ_LIVE> were
<SlimeyPete> well if you just installed, there won't be any updates yet
<AQ_LIVE> ohh so it will show up eentualy?
<SlimeyPete> yeah
<AQ_LIVE> ok thanks
<AQ_LIVE> do you then know how to get drivers for my video card?
<SlimeyPete> AQ_LIVE: re: graphics drivers, what card do you have?
<AQ_LIVE> I'm not sure my my computer is a toshiba laptop Satelit pro A100
<fox> miren tengo un problema soy nuevo y y no se instalar msn
<AQ_LIVE> if that dosen't help I can find out more
<SlimeyPete> AQ_LIVE: open a terminal and type "lspci", then look through the list for a VGA controller
<macdunbar> can someone help with my keyboard? i have to hold a key down for 3secs for it to register
<SlimeyPete> AQ_LIVE: lspci lists all the hardware inside your system
<AQ_LIVE> and then what if I find any on the list?
<AQ_LIVE> The system coulden't find any
<SlimeyPete> ...at all? O.o
<SlimeyPete> how weird
<AQ_LIVE> well that I do not know it just showed that the video card didn't have the driver installed
<SlimeyPete> ok, go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org   and copy-paste the output of lspci there, then hit save and tell me the url :)
<fox> hablen en español
<SlimeyPete> !spanish
<ubot3> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<AQ_LIVE> will do but right now I'm on a PC so can I add you as a frind or something
<SlimeyPete> doesn't work that way on IRC I'm afraid
<AQ_LIVE> then I'd apriciate it if you would help me
<AQ_LIVE> ok hope I'll find you another time then
<SlimeyPete> ok. Bear in mind I speak to lots of people on IRC so you may have to remind me what we've talked about :)
<AQ_LIVE> ok thank you so much for your help
<AQ_LIVE> can you wait? because then I'll you start it up
<SlimeyPete> I'm at work at the moment so I'll be keeping an eye on this channel but I may get distracted.
<AQ_LIVE> I'll just keep un chatting with you then :D I't almost up
<AQ_LIVE> hey slimeypete I wrote you
<SlimeyPete> mmm?
<SlimeyPete> you can't private-message me unless your nickname is registered.
<AQ_LIVE> you can't see it
<AQ_LIVE> ok that's why then
<AQ_LIVE> damn
<AQ_LIVE> well I ready to du what you asked
<AQ_LIVE> can you tell me one more time how I got that information
<SlimeyPete> lspci
<SlimeyPete> type that in a terminal
<SlimeyPete> (terminal is in K Menu -> System -> Konsole)
<AQ_LIVE> lol
<AQ_LIVE> thanks
<AQ_LIVE> then what
<SlimeyPete> well once you've typed "lspci" you should see a list. Look for "VGA"
<AQ_LIVE> Radeon Xpress 200
<AQ_LIVE> M
<SlimeyPete> aha. Same one as me :)
<AQ_LIVE> so you have a driver for it or something
<zPliskiN> my kubuntu freezes. is there a way to know what it is ? (i suspect xorg process...)
<AQ_LIVE> please please :D
<AQ_LIVE> so you don't have a driver for it either?
<SlimeyPete> AQ_LIVE: there's one built in, or there's a more advanced (but less reliable) "official" ATI one. Do you want to use 3D graphics?
<AQ_LIVE> yes I want the cube
<dueperdue> somewane tell me haw can i see from kubuntu my windows files?
<SlimeyPete> AQ_LIVE: ah... the cube is tricky with ATI. You have to completely remove some major bits of the system and replace them with others. ATI and Linux do not play well together unfortunately.
<SlimeyPete> !compiz
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<AQ_LIVE> damn
<zPliskiN> !xorg
<ubot3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AQ_LIVE> do you know emesene?
<SlimeyPete> AQ_LIVE: there's a howto at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263210
<SlimeyPete> doesn't ring a bell.
<AQ_LIVE> a MSN client
<ahmos> hi, where firefox saves it's history files?
<AQ_LIVE> Ican't seem to find that one
<SlimeyPete> ahmos: ~/.mozilla   I think
<zPliskiN> do i have to keep konqueror if i use firefox ?
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> but its best to
<ForgeAus> in fact I recommend keeping everything in kubuntu-desktop
<zPliskiN> i cant even check my gmail with konqueror
<ForgeAus> konqueror isn't a mail program
<zPliskiN> gmail = like hotmail ?
<ForgeAus> google mail yeah
<ForgeAus> oh right webmail sorry
<zPliskiN> the damn site doesnt even work with konqueror
 * ForgeAus thwaps himself
<zPliskiN> and so others like digg.com and whatever
<ForgeAus> really? konqi is usually good, I guess it has further than I thought
<ForgeAus> lately its been shining here...
<ForgeAus> (compared to how I remember it in edgy)
<AQ_LIVE> when I try to search for it at the add remove programs ting I can' find it
<zPliskiN> i'll try it again at some point. when i manage to freakin fix the random slowdown and freezing
<AQ_LIVE> and firefox is grayed out
<zPliskiN> AQ, check sources
<zPliskiN> enable universe ones
<ahmos> ]thank's slimeypete but iy don't contain any history files
<llutz> ahmos: ~/.mozilla/firefox/some-stuff.default/history.dat
<ForgeAus> does kwin4 require glx?
<ForgeAus> erm not the kwin4 package the kwin from kde4
<stdin> ForgeAus: it doesn't require it, it needs either AIGLX or XGL for 3D effects though
<ForgeAus> what if you don't want to do 3dFX?
<ahmos> yes ,thank's
<ForgeAus> (xming can handle basic ogl like glgears, but thats about all)
<admin__> jetsaredim: #ubuntu+1
<ForgeAus> nless you get xming-mesa which is slow apparently
<zPliskiN> anyone knows what it means : i load an app like firefox, takes 3 mins to load, and then crashes. no error, nothing. just gone
<admin__> dueperdue: mount your windows partition
<dueperdue> how?
<admin__> zPliskiN: Change the settings to report it as Firefox to Gmail should work
<admin__> dueperdue: sudo mount /dev/device /path/to/where/you/want Damn!
<genii> DasKreech: Gotta love it when they ask and run
<DasKreech> genii: Do I have to?
<genii> heh
<ScorpKing> where does skype keep its settings? or how can i find it?
<DasKreech> dueperdue: sudo mount /dev/device /path/to/where/you/want
<llutz> ScorpKing: ~/.Skype/login-name
<ScorpKing> thanks llutz :)
<ep> I have dapper, 6.06.2 LTS.  What are the options for obtaining newer versions of Firefox/Thunderbird?  The need features not found in the older packaged versions.
<dueperdue> <DasKreech> thancks for help me, but i've done :)
<dueperdue> thancks very much for spent your time white me ;)
<DasKreech> dueperdue: Great :) you may want to mount with -o umask=0022
<stdin> ep: without upgrading to a newer release, you could go to http://getfirefox.com and install manually
<ep> Seems like I did that some years back, and then a latter 'aptget upgrade'  "upgraded" it back to an older version even though I uninstalled it.
<DasKreech> ep: Depends on how you ahve it setup
<Kr|ptiX> how do i edit my software sources in pico
<stdin> Kr|ptiX: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> nano == pico
<Kr|ptiX> there wasnt anything listed when i did that command
<stdin> nothing listed? you mean your sources.list is empty?
<Kr|ptiX> im assuming
<Kr|ptiX> let me try it again
<stdin> Kr|ptiX: use tab-completion to make sure you get the right file
<galle> hi
<ubuntufreak> I have installed KDevelop in Ubuntu 7.10 and in the Kdevelop-multilanguage the konsole is not there, how to get it
<dori> hi, is there any known kubuntu issue with automount in gutsy? it was working fine on same hardware with feisty
<o3yx> test
<DasKreech> what happens if I set chmod o+s on a directory?
<atomicpotato> DasKreech, then anything in there gets run as root by everyone
<atomicpotato> (iirc)
<dueperdue> hi, somewan tell me how can I install tor on firefox and kubuntu?
<atomicpotato> dueperdue, install tor on firefox? what?
<Orochimaru-sama> I have two HD's, one of then are SATA and have windows intaled, the other are IDE and have Kubuntu instaled...
<dueperdue> i want to install tor on my
<dueperdue> kubuntu
<stdin> !tor
<atomicpotato> dueperdue, https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<ubot3> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<atomicpotato> don't use Ubuntu tor, it's always old
<Orochimaru-sama> ... and I wanna boot the windows of grub
<Orochimaru-sama> What I have to do?
<Orochimaru-sama> o O
<Orochimaru-sama> someone?
<ubuntufreak> I have installed KDevelop in Ubuntu 7.10 and in the Kdevelop-multilanguage the konsole is not there, how to get it
<dueperdue> ok thancks
<Orochimaru-sama> '¬¬
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone know of any firewall programs for Linux that will enable me to control which applications have internet access, sort of like ZoneAlarm?
<Nutzebahn> hi
<SlimeyPete> !firewall
<ubot3> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<SlimeyPete> Guarddog and Firestart are your best bets ^^
<stdin> Orochimaru-sama: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Orochimaru-sama> Well, I have instaled Windows first...
<stdin> Orochimaru-sama: it tells you what the stanza for windows should look like and how to boot it
<ubuntufreak> any help regarding the kdevelop konsole in ubuntu 7.10
<china> hello
<china> looking for help for ssh login
<china> looking for help for ssh login
<china> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Pici> !ask
<china> can anybody help?
<ubot3> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mihai_> I'm new to Kubuntu can someone help me with the adept manager?
<china> sorry, mihai i am new too.
<china> but what do u need?
<Jucato> mihai_: what's the problem?
<china> i got the error: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host; during i tried to log on my new v-server. can anybody help?
<Pici> china: is ssh installed?
<china> Pici, i guess so, how to double check that?
<china> just installed ssh, but still same error ....ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Nutzebahn> Hi.
<Nutzebahn> um
<china> hi
<Nutzebahn> I am in the KDevelop interface designer and I don't know how to bring up the code window for the button I added to the form, how do I?
<DasKreech> !aptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ChaosR> hi, I downloaded the most recent firefox, but when I try to start it, it gives this error:
<ChaosR> (crashreporter:10127): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<ChaosR> and then gives me the option to just quit or restart firefox
<ChaosR> firefox 3.0 beta 4
<ChaosR> the most recent beta*
<dueperdue> haw can I install privoxy'
<dueperdue> ?
<china> what do i need to start to use ssh??
<stdin> china: install the "ssh" package on the system you want to login to
<china> this i did @ stdin
<Daisuke-Ido> i usually install the openssh-server package...
<china> i getting following error msg.... ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Daisuke-Ido> china: make sure port 22 is open on the remote machine (probably forwarding in the router
<stdin> china: you may want to limit it to ipv4, edit the /etc/ssh/sshd_config to have "ListenAddress 0.0.0.0"
<china> this is open @ Daisuke-Ido
<ChaosR> does anybody know what causes my problem?
<stdin> ubot3: tell china about pastebin
<Ksersose> Hello all
<dueperdue> somewane help me?
<china> anybody who can help on my error msg...???
<jetsaredim> what's the easiest way to force a reinstall of all of kde without reinstalling the whole system?
<jussi01> !repeat | china
<ubot3> china: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<genii> dueperdue: There seems a very comprehensive example here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy
<stdin> this is china's error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59394/
 * genii goes to read it
<china> stdin, how did u get it there?
<stdin> china: I went to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and pasted it
<stdin> after censoring the server/IP info
<Nutzebahn> I am in the KDevelop interface designer and I don't know how to bring up the code window for the button I added to the form, how do I?
<china> guys, u r great here...
<dueperdue> thancks again genii
<china> i am new to linux and it is learning by doing,.... tks @ all
<Jucato> Nutzebahn: you might be able to get more help in #kdevelop
<genii> dueperdue: You're welcome
<siofwolves> would the HP j5730 printer be a good choice to get for ubuntu? i see the j5740 is well supported according to open printing.
<sylvain-fr> !hi
<ubot3> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sylvain-fr> Hi !
<sylvain-fr> Anybody knows about multiseat ?
<china> ubot3, can u advise any other channel for my special question about ssh?
<ubot3> china: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> siofwolves: if it says perfectly working in open printing, I personally would go for that.
<siofwolves> jussi01, ok, thx.
<jussi01> siofwolves: thats only a personal opinion though
<china> can anybody advise any other channel for my special question about ssh?
<sylvain-fr> china: what's your question ?
<china> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59394/ pls see this
<stdin> china: try #openssh maybe
<siofwolves> the HP Photosmart C4180 is an exact match at open printing and is a bit cheaper in price...
<genii> sylvain-fr: An old but good link about multiseat config http://blog.chris.tylers.info/index.php?/archives/14-Multiseat-X-Under-X11R6.97.0.html
<jussi01> siofwolves: one thing though, cheaper is not always a better option
<sylvain-fr> Tank you
<china> sorry, back
<sylvain-fr> But I have already many, many docs about it
<genii> sylvain-fr: Whats your specific issue concerning it then?
<sylvain-fr> That's xorg.conf that I can't configure correctly
<china> sylvain-fr any idea fopr me?
<sylvain-fr> I have 2 kb/scrrens/mouses
<siofwolves> jussi01, its a half price offer £100 reduced to £50. the j5730 isn't made anymore.
<sylvain-fr> china:no, sorry, maybe try to connect with another account than root
<china> did not help sylvain
<sylvain-fr> genii: I tried to configure xorg.conf usign "Option" "Device" "/dev/input/...." but it didn't work
<sylvain-fr> china: sorry, I don't know very well SSH
<sylvain-fr> china did you read man ?
<china> yes, i did..
<china> i guess it's in host.allow or host.deny, but i dont know where.
<sylvain-fr> Is there a special chan for Xorg and/or multiseat ?
<stdin> I thinks there's #xorg
<sylvain-fr> yes, It's right. Thanks
<aib_> hey, i'm about to give a presentation and i didn't expect to have to use kubuntu
<aib_> will the projector automatically work when i plug it in? what do i need to do?
<sylvain-fr> aib_ : maybe, If it's a standard graphical output (VGA/DVI)
<aib_> it is
<sylvain-fr> you may need to configure Xorg to use another resolution if you want
<aib_> any commands i should know??
<sylvain-fr> If it's VGA or DVI, it will work I think
<aib_> ok thanks
<aib_> anything like Function+F7 for switching recognized? e.g., like a dell running windows
<sylvain-fr> Connect the videoprojector BEFORE starting Kubuntu and Xorg may detect it and work properly
<sylvain-fr> aib_ : no
<store> hey can someone help me out with an rsync command? this is the command i'm using and only the things in the main folder get synced and all the folders even folders within folders but no files in any sub directories get synced... rsync -e ssh -varuzP /home/store/Documents/ store@192.168.0.202:/home/store/
<aib_> wish me luck :
<aib_> :)
<sylvain-fr> :)
<sylvain-fr> aib_ You should try before, in case...
<sylvain-fr> !bye
<ubot3> Au revoir!
<sylvain-fr> bye
<DasKreech>                                  hi Jucato
<Jucato> um.. hi? O.o
<DasKreech> Jucato: You got tagged :)
<genii> sylvain-fr please pastebin result of: ls -l /dev/input/by-path
<genii> damn he left already
 * Jucato hands genii his coffee
<genii> Jucato: Ah, thanks! Knew I needed something like caffeine
 * genii sips contentedly and tries to regain focus
<cuzntx> !botsnack
<ubot3> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dueperdue> somewane help me to active KDE efect?
<Tonio__> exit
<MilitantPotato> dueperdue: K Menu>System Settings>Window Behavior> then the far right two tabs
<Orochimaru-sama> Kubuntu don't reconized my HD SATA...
<Orochimaru-sama> ... it's because my mainboard are GIGABYTE?
<zorglu_> offtopic: hmm i need to do some graph of network topology for a conf, anybody got suggestion on the tool to use ?
<dueperdue> <MilitantPotato> I do it, but noffing.... i need to install mi ATI drivers..
<MilitantPotato> dueperdue: did you install the ATI drivers from Adept or www.amd.com ?
<aib_> my laptop recognized the projector and put the bootup screen there. kubuntu disabled it. i gave my presentation off the cuff, without slides
<dueperdue> now
<dueperdue> no
<aib_> went quite well, no thanks to kubuntu though
<MilitantPotato> dueperdue: ATI's drivers that come in the repos don't support AIGLX, so you'll need to install XGL
<aib_> windows almost automatically handles this
<MilitantPotato> If you're using gutsy, sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl    will work
<MilitantPotato> otherwise
<MilitantPotato> !xgl
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Orochimaru-sama> no one seem's able to help me...
<dueperdue> the command on the terminal?
<Orochimaru-sama> >.>
<MilitantPotato> dueperdue: yes, or from a package manager like adept
<MilitantPotato> Orochimaru-sama: is it NTFS?
<Orochimaru-sama> yes
<dueperdue> ok, whats the comand?
<Orochimaru-sama> o o
<MilitantPotato> Orochimaru-sama: install ntfs-config and ntfs-3g if it's not already installed
<MilitantPotato> dueperdue: K Menu>System< Adept Package Manager
<MilitantPotato> Orochimaru-sama: also, linux won't mount a NTFS drive if it wasn't in a windows OS that was shut down properly
<dueperdue> ok, and what i sherch?
<MilitantPotato> XGL
<dueperdue> ok
<MilitantPotato> xserver-xgl is what you want
<MilitantPotato> Once you've got it installed, log out, then do ctrl+alt+backspace
<dueperdue> ok, now i'm installing
<dueperdue> did you have any msn acount?
<MilitantPotato> yea but I don't hand itout, sorry
<dueperdue> ok
<dueperdue> ok, I have install hem
<dueperdue> now?
<dueperdue> what I need to do for active the effects?
<MilitantPotato> did you logout then hit ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<Daicen> Hey...
<MilitantPotato> Ho....
<Daicen> I have a copy of Ubuntu Server, and I want to get the Kubuntu-desktop package, but I was wandering if I could set it up to NOT start KDE when I restart the computer...
<MilitantPotato> Yep, on the login screen, there's a drop down menu to select the session
<Daicen> Well..  KDM would have to start to get to that point, right?
<dueperdue> ok
<MilitantPotato> nah
<MilitantPotato> you can use gdm or kdm
<Daicen> I mean, like, put me into a console, and then let me start kdm when I want...
<MilitantPotato> if it's using KDM, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<MilitantPotato> then select GDM as the default
<Daicen> Okay..
<Daicen> Well...
<Daicen> I'll be using KDM, I just don't want it to start unless I start it...
<MilitantPotato> you don't need KDM to use KDE
<Daicen> like remove it from startup...
<Daicen> I understand...  ^.^
<Daicen> I just must not be clear...
<Daicen> Right now, I'm running a console only...
<MilitantPotato> uhm
<dueperdue> <MilitantPotato> i have some problems
<Daicen> I want to keep it that way, and just type in a command to start kdm when I want it, rather than it start by default...
<MilitantPotato> Daicen: I'm not sure how to do it from CLI
<Daicen> MilitantPotato, That's cool..
<MilitantPotato> It starts from a script, I think in init.d
<Daicen> I'll look around elsewhere...
<MilitantPotato> ruinning sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop/start/restart controls kdm
<MilitantPotato> so maybe editing the script there will work?
<carlitox> hi
<carlitox> hola
<Pici> !es
<ubot3> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<carlitox> alguien vivo¡?
<carlitox> hola
<Daicen> removing it from startup?
<Daicen> That may work...
<carlitox> wena wena paisano
<carlitox> nos estamos t erciando
<Pici> um. sudo update-rc.d remove kdm   i belive
<dueperdue> I see some lines on mi desktop...
<dueperdue> Pici > for me?
<acee1234>  i keep getting issues from alot of my programs saying something is already listening on the port they need tor....azureus, ktorrent etc whats going on here. any ideas? if you have none where might i ask
<Pici> dueperdue: no.
<sonic> Hey people, could point me in the direction of some info on sending data to the serial port? I need to send a recorded signal out to a PIC
<genii>  acee1234: A simple way is something like cat filename| /dev/ttyS0      for instance
<genii> sorry wrong recipient
<genii> sonic:  A simple way is something like cat filename| /dev/ttyS0      for instance
<dueperdue> how con I disinstall KDE effects?
 * genii makes another coffee
<ddurham> with KDE 3.5, I was able to switch between konsole tabs with alt-1, alt-2, etc.   Anyway to do this with KDE4 Konsole?
<sonic> genii: Thanks. Is there a way I can simulate this to see how the signal looks at the outpupt?
<Kr|ptiX> how do i get libX11.so.6
<genii> sonic: Not that I know of. Although conceivably you could put a nullmodem cable to another box and use something to read it there
<sonic> ok, thanks genil
<tzd> how do I install free fonts please? I have a website that only has PC or MAC version... Will i still be able to download and install the PC version on kubuntu please?
<Skaman> hi guys
<Kr|ptiX> how do i fix libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.3.2) is needed by <file> error
<Skaman> i need to run a cmd @ startup....where should i have to put it under hardy?
<carlitox> %carlitox!*@*
<Kr|ptiX> does any1 kno how to fix libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.3.2) is needed by <file> error
<carlitox> wenas
<acee1234>  i keep getting issues from alot of my programs saying something is already listening on the port they need tor....azureus, ktorrent etc whats going on here. any ideas? if you have none where might i ask
<jpatrick> !es | carlitox
<ubot3> carlitox: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<DasKreech> genii: koffee
<DasKreech> hi Orochimaru-sama
<zPliskiN> where can i find GOOD kde themes ?
<DasKreech> Skaman: /etc/rc.local
<DasKreech> zPliskiN: kde-look.org
<placinta> Hello. Is it a bug, that you can't change keyboard layouts in kde, using alt+shift, ctrl+shift, etc.?
<SpoersterJohn> or a feature?
<Jucato> placinta: it's not a bug. you really can't use 2 modifiers by themselves
<Jucato> (modifiers being alt, shift, ctrl)
<acee1234> i keep getting issues from alot of my programs saying something is already listening on the port they need tor....azureus, ktorrent etc whats going on here. any ideas? did net stat didnt find any issues there another symptom is azureus take about 5 min to start
<Jucato> placinta: the default keyboard shortcut to change layouts is Ctrl+Alt+K but be warned. once you changed layouts, K might not be K anymore
<placinta> Jucato: Isn't there any way to make alt-shift work?
<Jucato> (you'll have to press the K for that layout to use Ctrl+Alt+K again)
<placinta> If you can't use only 2 modifiers, than why is there such a choice in the options?
<tzd> how do I install free fonts please? I have a website that only has PC or MAC version... Will i still be able to download and install the PC version on kubuntu please?
<sigma_1234> how does firefox 3 beta4 look in kde?
<carlitox> Connection timed out
<carlitox> Connection timed out
<sigma_1234> tzd: yes. install them with the font installer in system settings
<tzd> sigma_1234:  ah ok. I read somewhere i could drag and drop by typing: fonts:/// in konqueror and then drag the fonts to any folder and it would then install... will that work too?
<Jucato> placinta: I'm not exactly sure what it does, but "Alt+Shift changes group" doesn't mean "change keyboard layout"
<Skaman> thnx DasKreech
<Skaman> works fine
<placinta> Jucato: Ok...
<tzd> sigma_1234: hmm your way was just as easy anyway :) thanks a lot for your help!
<sigma_1234> tzd: no problem
<acee1234> i keep getting issues from alot of my programs saying something is already listening on the port they need tor....azureus, ktorrent etc whats going on here. any ideas? did net stat didnt find any issues there another symptom is azureus take about 5 min to start
 * genii slides DasKreech a large, strongly brewed coffee
<zorglu_> offtopic: hmm i need to do some graph of network topology for a conf, anybody got suggestion on the tool to use ?
<Jucato> zorglu_: kmplot? kchart? not really sure. just throwing guesses )
<zorglu_> Jucato: never heard of them. will google for those names. thanks
<Jucato> !info kmplot
<ubot3> kmplot: mathematical function plotter for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 543 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<Jucato> !info kchart
<ubot3> kchart: a chart drawing program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-0ubuntu5.1 (gutsy), package size 1356 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<zorglu_> Jucato: thanks. you are always here to answer my questions. this is cool :)
<Jucato> heh. I'm not even sure I gave the right answers :P
<Jucato> (or you're just lucky :P)
<zorglu_> Jucato: i need to find a business model for my p2p video startup, you know any ?:)
<Jucato> haha no :)
<zorglu_> too bad :)
<Jucato> and p2p + video = scary legal stuff included :)
<zorglu_> nah, legal only here. im not stage6 :)
<Kr|ptiX> where can i get GLIBC_2.3.2
<DasKreech> genii: tea?
<genii> DasKreech: No thank you, I'll stick to my coffee
<DasKreech> No I want tea
<genii> Kr|ptiX: Why do you want a version from 2005 when the latest is 2.95.4 ?
 * genii sneaks DasKreech a nice cup of Earl Grey
<DasKreech> bless you genii!!
<genii> DasKreech: Shhh, pretend it's coffee
<genii> ;)
<DasKreech> heehee
<Kr|ptiX> i just want i get GLIBC how do i get it
<genii> Kr|ptiX: sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<Kr|ptiX> im still gettn this error
<Kr|ptiX> libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.3.2) is
<Kr|ptiX> libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.3.2) is needed by flash-plugin-9.0.115.0-release.i386
<genii> Kr|ptiX: please report result of: uname -a                     you may be using 64 bit version
<kotsergy> uname -a
<adrock358> Anybody help a brother out with a dual boot?
<tekteen> adrock358: sure
<adrock358> trying to install ubuntu on my system with vista.  i don'
<adrock358> t like vista, but i need it for work.
<tekteen> adrock358: I have that setup on my computer
<adrock358> cool man.  i can't figure out how to install it
<tekteen> adrock358: new laptop (a few months) and have not used vista yet
<adrock358> tekteen.  ha.  yeah...
<tekteen> adrock358: first thing you do is boot up vista
<adrock358> i really like ubuntu over the other os's.  it gives you so much more power.
<adrock358> tekteen. ok
<tekteen> adrock358: you need to resize your partition
<tekteen> so we have room for kubuntu
<tekteen> I forget how to do that though
<adrock358> from windows tekteen?
<tekteen> you can look it up online
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> windows is better at ntfs resizing then linux
<adrock358> Ahh.  ok.  I've been trying it with the ubuntu live cd and I am having a problem
<adrock358> tekteen.  alright.
<adrock358> tekteen.  all right, well should i do that then come back in?
<tekteen> yeah
<adrock358> i mean, if you're here
<tekteen> also as a caution
<tekteen> windows refuses to give up alot of space
<adrock358> tekteen.  actually.  if you just told me what to do after that, i could save coming back here.  plus it may take a long time for me to figure it out.
<tekteen> http://www.pronetworks.org/forum/viewstory.php?t=78111
<tekteen> for resizing
<tekteen> after that you need to install kubuntu with the option to use available free space
<adrock358> what i actually did it partitioned my 300gb hardrive in half.  I wish i could just install ubuntu on the other partition with no files on it
<adrock358> tekteen.  ok
<tekteen> you can
<adrock358> i'm trying but i get an error.
<tekteen> as long as there is space you can
<tekteen> what is the error?
<Kr|ptiX> Linux lappy 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<adrock358> tekteen.  yeah there is space.
<adrock358> tekteen.  hold on
<adrock358> tekteen.  no root defined
<jussi01> adrock358: make sure you defrag before trying to repartition, like 2 or 3 or 4 times
<tekteen> adrock358: that is easy
<adrock358> tekteen.  my mount point is /media/sda2
<tekteen> adrock358: you need to select the partition and then change the mount to /
<tekteen> / WILL BE DELETED
<tekteen> this is a warning
<adrock358> tekteen.  change it to /?
<tekteen> yes
<adrock358> there is nothing on sda2 anyway.  oh.  ok man.  i'll give that a try.
<tekteen> you should also select a swap partition with 2GB
<warren_> hi
<tekteen> warren_: hi
<warren_> is there one person under windows here to help me ?
<warren_> i've made a video with kdenlive but don't know i fit works under windows ^^
<tekteen> !ask|warren_
<ubot3> warren_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tekteen> sorry
<Kr|ptiX> genii: Linux lappy 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<adrock358> tekteen.  it said to mount the partition on ext2 not /
<tekteen> adrock358: ext2 is the format type
<adrock358> tekteen.  still i can
<tekteen> adrock358: what is the problem?
<adrock358> 't go on.  i am stuck at prepare partitions with  all my devices listed.  i need a new mount point
<tekteen> haven't you decided which partition to use?
<adrock358> tekteen.  wait.  did you say make a 2gb swap partition first?
<tekteen> adrock358: it is a good idea
<tekteen> do you know what swap does?
<adrock358> does that make it boot up faster?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> it is ram on the hd
<genii> Kr|ptiX: So when you do:   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree          does it report anything useful?
<tekteen> it is for hibernating and if you use all your ram
<adrock358> tekteen.  what does the swap part do exactly?
<tekteen> !swap
<ubot3> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<adrock358> tekteen.  yeah I'
<adrock358> darn.  i keep doing that.  I'm still stuck at choosing partitions, because when I choose my empty partition, the one without vista, it says there is no root sys defined.
<adrock358> tekteen.  sounds nice.  i'd like to do that.  once i can choose my primary partition
<tekteen> adrock358: boot into windows and delete all the partitions you do not need
<tekteen> adrock358: or get a gparted cd
<tekteen> adrock358: then go back and have it figure it out :-)
<tekteen> without needing to use manual partitioning
<adrock358> tekteen.  so intead of a partition it's just empty space?
<tekteen> yes
<Kr|ptiX> ty it installed
<tekteen> kubuntu will partition empty space well
<adrock358> and just use "guided" (uses all available free space)
<tekteen> ubotu is back!
<echo_> Hello I was wondering I have kubuntu Harly but my Video Display is stuck in 640 x 480 I want to go to 1024X768 at least I am useing a GeForce 6100 GPU video card built on the mother board please help
<adrock358> tekteen.  cool.  I'll try that bro.  Thanks a lot.  Could you tell me real quick how I make the two gb swap after I do that?
<tekteen> it will do that
<tekteen> ubuntu will partition the free space with a / partition and a swap
<adrock358> Oh, ok.  Great, thanks a lot.  Have a great day.  Hopefully I won't be back!  Bye.
<tekteen> bye
<echo_> any one know how to fix Video Display Problems
<echo_> I am stuck in 640 x 480
<genii> Kr|ptiX: Good :)
<tekteen> echo_: you may need the restricted drivers installed
<tekteen> mine needs them :-) or else I am stuck at low res
<echo_> Ya I can't Find GeForce 6100 GPU video card any where
<tekteen> echo_: run the program jockey-kde
<echo_> you too eh
<tekteen> !info jockey-kde
<ubot3> Package jockey-kde does not exist in gutsy
<tekteen> !find restricted-driver
<ubot3> Package/file restricted-driver does not exist in gutsy
<tekteen> !find jockey hardy
<ubot3> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<echo_> hang on be rigth back dog want out
<echo_> Im back
<tekteen> echo_: you are on hardy?
<tekteen> run jockey-kde
<echo_> Yes Hardu and I can't find were to add teh GeForce 6100 drives any where
<tekteen> echo_: you started the program?
<echo_> what is Jockey-KDE
<tekteen> echo_: the restricted drivers manager for kubuntu
<echo_> Are they in add/Remove Programs or Under Adept Package Manager
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> but it should be installed
<tekteen> open a konsole and run it
<DasKreech> Having an issue
<DasKreech> cannot create executables
<DasKreech> when compiling
<jussi01> DasKreech: got build-essential installed?
<DasKreech> It's --prefix=/home/user/bin
<DasKreech> jussi01: yup
<echo_> Okay what do I type in the konsole
<tekteen> jockey-kde (i think)
<tekteen> kdesudo jockey-kde
<derdui_> !usb
<ubot3> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DasKreech> hardy
<tekteen> !find jockey-kde hardy
<ubot3> Found: jockey-kde
<tekteen> echo_: have you run it?
<echo_> Okay I did that but that is the same as clicking on System and going to hardware drivers and then NVidea comes up and I enable it and notheng.
<tekteen> did you restart?
<echo_> Ya I did that before Several times
<tekteen> I do not know how to help you
<tekteen> you could try to download the driver from their site
<tekteen> but I do not know how
<echo_> I even tried going to Monitor and Display and then picking Geforce but the 6100 is not listed adn the others don't work
<echo_> It likes the Visa Driver Genaric but it is still 640 x 480
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> !res
<ubot3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<derdui_> Hi does anybody know, wher i can look whats up with my usb?
<tekteen> lsusb?
<lxuser> hi, i'm having a problem installing virtualbox's guest additions. I run the virtual machine and click to the menu item to install it, but nothing happes
<Raidu> is anyone there
<Raidu> _
<Raidu> ?
<Raidu> hellooo!
<IppatsuMan> !anyone
<ubot3> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Raidu> i need to locate my windows folders from kubuntu i started it with live cd
<Raidu> maybe you can help me
<stdin> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<echo_> I tried and it didn't do nothing
<echo_> I even tried the web page yopu mention and it says it will ask me a question but in never did it simply says okay and you can't click on it or even hit enter it just sits there and the docs mentiond gnome and I am useing KDE
<echo_> before I did the updates I had 1280 x ? now I have 640 x 480 and I would like to get at least 1024 x 768
<echo_> I have a GeForece 6100 GPU video card built on the ASUS M2N-MX SE motherboard
<echo_> any ideas
<phoenixz> I just restarted my laptop with kubuntu 7.10. during start, I got the message that the HD was remounted 28 times without checking and that a check would be forced. I closed the lid, went away, came back 30 mins later and had a login screen. I logged in and it took 10 minutes to arrive at the kde desktop. I checked top and there was a process "rsvg-convert" running which was taking 70% of my memory.. Is there anything known about this problem?
<zPliskiN> is it useful to put the ATI Video Drivers ?
<echo_> I don't know
<echo_> I tried several GeForce drivers
<echo_> adn no luck
<Raidu> hey
<echo_> I am scared if I try the ATI Drivers I will screw it up and won't get it going again
<Raidu> I need to overwrite ntdll.dll file in windows system32 but kubuntu doesnt allow me how can i change that_
<Raidu> I need to overwrite ntdll.dll file in windows system32 but kubuntu doesnt allow me how can i change that? please help me
<echo_> I use ERD commander disk it will boot up and you can access all your window files and even change your password if you forgot it
<llutz> !ntfs | Raidu
<ubotu> Raidu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Raidu> i did everything in that
<Raidu> but it doesnt allow me to over write system files
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | Raidu
<ubotu> Raidu: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<llutz> Raidu: it will, just read
<Erick> can some one help me with apache?
<echo_> Erick what do you need
<Erick> echo_, im getting an error when i try to start it
<tekteen> Erick: pastebin the error
<Erick> the (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<echo_> Thats strange is it a 401 error or just won't load and did you see the screen before that said you have successfully set up apache
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> is it run as root?
<echo_> I think he is right
<Raidu> llutz where can i get the NTFS-config 3G theres non in adept installer
<tekteen> it needs to be given permission to use port 80 (anything under about 1500)
<Erick> echo_:  http://www.pastebin.ca/940179
<tekteen> I do not know how to do that
<llutz> Raidu: install ntfs-3g ntfs-config
<tekteen> #ubuntu-server people might know
<echo_> I used it before but I loged in and set it up as my self on my own computer and it workd what I used the packs that came with Ubuntu and then once installed I had to change the index screen to get it the way I wanted
<Raidu> where can i get them ?
<Raidu> any command to terminal or smth
<llutz> Raidu:sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g ntfs-config
<Raidu> thanks
<MilitantPotato> What would make Konq not display partition names and give an error "Feature only available with HAL" ?
<Raidu> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ntfs-3g"
<Raidu> __
<Raidu> ??
<echo_> any one know how to get the Geforce 6100 Video Card to display 1024 x 768 in Harly
<MilitantPotato> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<echo_> thanks
<llutz> Raidu: it's in main, check your sources.list
<anon_> how do i hide my hostmask?
<jussi01> anon_: in here?
<anon_> yeah
<anon_> or anywhere to be honest
<jussi01> anon_: join #freenode and ask :)
<anon_> k
<anon_> thanks
<jussi01> !hostmask
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jussi01> anon_: ^
<anon_> thanks
<Raidu> im getting mad i cant understand anything
<anon_> o and 1 more question
<jussi01> anon_: ask!
<anon_> will i be able to upgrade my 6.06LTS to the 7.10?
<anon_> if i got a cd
<jussi01> anon_: you should be able to do that straight to 8.04 when it comes out
<anon_> ok
<jussi01> anon_: otherwise you need to go 6.06 -> 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10
<Raidu> it still doesnt let me overwrite system32 files
<anon_> argh
<jussi01> !repeat | Raidu
<ubotu> Raidu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<anon_> ill just wait
<jussi01> anon_: its only a  month away
<jussi01> :)
<anon_> :)
<anon_> thanks
<jussi01> np
<MilitantPotato> What would make the file browser not display partition names and give an error "Feature only available with HAL" when trying to mount then via the GUI?
<Raidu> I need to overwrite ntdll.dll file in windows system32 but kubuntu doesnt allow me how can i change that? please help me
<anon_> raidu: you need to use cmd
<jussi01> MilitantPotato: hal is not running?
<chx> hi. I bought an USB parallel-cable. installed printer , worked great. printed test page. worked still. I try to print a PDF with KPDF I get an error which is "When the Tray 1 light is on, an abnormal break during transmission of the data from the computer to the printer."
<MilitantPotato> Raidu: try installing NTFS-Config and enabling writing to NTFS
<MilitantPotato> jussi01: it is
<ScorpKing> !ntfs-3g | Raidu
<ubotu> Raidu: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Raidu> i did that
<Raidu> but it didnt install
<Raidu> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ntfs-3g"
<ScorpKing> Raidu: it should be installed my default. mount the disk with ntfs-3g as the filesystem type
<ScorpKing> by*
<anon_> raidu what exactly is it your trying to do?
<Raidu> i need to replace windows ntdll.dll system32 file or rename it
<Raidu> i guess better replace it got screwed
<anon_> do you have a live cd?
<Raidu> im under ubuntu live
<Raidu> kubuntu
<Raidu> so no one can help me_
<anon_> wait a sec
<anon_> are you trying to write to a ntfs partition?
<Raidu> yea
<anon_> can you write any thing to it
<Raidu> no
<Raidu> i guess just folders i can but i cant move ntdll.dll new file or rename the old one
<anon_> have you tried sudo cp <file you want to copy> <location>?
<Raidu> no
<anon_> try that
<Raidu> can u give me the full line ill give you the names
<Raidu> sudo cp ntdll.dll /media/sda1/WINDOWS/system32
<Raidu> like this_
<anon_> yeah like that
<Raidu> cp: cannot stat `ntdll.dll': No such file or directory
<Raidu> how can i locate it from desktop
<anon_> where is the file?
<ScorpKing> Raidu: sudo mv /media/sda1/WINDOWS/system32/ntdll.dll /media/sda1/WINDOWS/system32/ntdll.old - if you want to rename it.
<Raidu> what the hell
<Raidu> it says theres no such file or dictonary
<adrock358> Tekteen you there?
<adrock358> hey does anyone know anything about dual booting?
<adrock358> no, nobody?
<adrock358> I think I just erased windows by mistake and i want to figure out for sure if i did or not
<nosrednaekim> adrock358: mount the window partition and see if there is anything there
<cripps> Are there any docs about getting beryl working under kde in kubuntu gutsy?
<adrock358> i did, but i didn't see any windows studd there
<jussi01> !beryl | cripps
<ubotu> cripps: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<adrock358> nosrednaekim.  if after you install a ubnuntu from a dual boot, when your machine restarts, is it supposed to give you the option of choosing which OS to boot into, or does it just boot into ubuntu?
<jussi01> adrock358: the former
<MilitantPotato> What would make the file browser not display partition names and give an error "Feature only available with HAL" when trying to mount then via the GUI?  HAL is running.
<adrock358> jussi01.  you sure?
<cripps> jussi01, so I should be installing compiz-fusion then?
<adrock358> my machine boots into ubuntu on startup
<jussi01> cripps: correct
<cripps> kk
<jussi01> !compiz | cripps
<ubotu> cripps: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<cripps> thanks for the tips jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<nosrednaekim> adrock358: what option did you choose during the partitioning?
<adrock358> nosrednaekim.  well i have a 300 gb hardrive, and windows was only on 130 of it.  then the ubuntu installer detected 170 gb free space.  so i said install on it.  it said "170gb." use entire disk.  so i did that.  i can't believe i just erased my whole hardrive.
<nosrednaekim> you had two partitions?
<adrock358> is there any way to make sure windows is gone?
<adrock358> no.  just one.  the rest was free space.
<nosrednaekim> adrock358: yeah... well that meant erase everything
<adrock358> yup.
<nosrednaekim> sorry <_<
<adrock358> have a good one.
<nosrednaekim> did you have anything valuable?
<adrock358> yes
<nosrednaekim> no backups?
<adrock358> unfortunatley
<nosrednaekim> I'm very sorry <_<
<adrock358> i don't know how to do that stuff.  i usually keep al my important stuff on my ipod, but i just cleaned it out to free up space.  anyway,.  thanks bro.  yeah.  thanks.  have a good one man.
<adrock358> definitly not a convenient time either.
<adrock358> oh well, so is life.  take er easy.  have a good day.
<nosrednaekim> you too
<user5> hello
<MilitantPotato> What would make the file browser not display partition names and give an error "Feature only available with HAL" when trying to mount then via the GUI?  HAL is running.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59415/
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: interesting.,... never seen that before
<MilitantPotato> :(
<MilitantPotato> I reformated yesterday because of this
<MilitantPotato> The last thing I did was turn off a couple services I've no use for
<MilitantPotato> but turning them back on helped nothing
<who_was> for some reason im not getting any DHCP offers and dmesg gives the error: [  651.704119] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready when i do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: so it occured on reinstall?
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: nope, it was fine up until a reboot an hour ago
<froud> why would k3b not detect DVD-R media?
<MilitantPotato> and, for some reason, dolphin/konq didn't show my /dev/hda3 (/) partition
<nosrednaekim> who_was: probably the wlan0 is either not accociated with a AP or its not "up"
<who_was> nosrednaekim: i did sudo ifconfig wlan0 up before that
<nosrednaekim> ok....
<MilitantPotato> NTFS-Config says : Error : An error occured when trying to initialize HAL. Can't search for new partition.
<who_was> it worked before i installed updates and restarted (and i know the router is working cause im on the wireless on this laptop =p)
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: interesting....
<nosrednaekim> who_was: try "iwconfig wlan0 scan"
<matt__> i've recently been using soundkonverter some, but it is frustrating as sometimes it doesn't actually convert the files. I've been converting various (large) mp3's to m4a's, and most the time it works, but on certain files, it NEVER works. I've tried some files about 5 times, and it always "finishes", but stays on 100%, and never saves the files. Anyone know why, and perhaps of a better alternative?
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: something like that :)
<morvel> matt_, soundkonverter is obsolete
<MilitantPotato> Seems like HAL is wrecked somehow
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: try restarting dbus
<matt__> morvel: really? so what should i use?
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59416/
<morvel> matt_, kaudiocreator
<morvel> or ffmpeg
<matt__> morvel: just out of curiosity, is that anything like audacity?
<Kr|ptiX> does any1 kno why everytime i open limewire it askn for a shared folder when i set it alrdy
<t3ch13> Anybody know where I can find info on getting RealTec Sound to work in Kubuntu?
<matt__> morvel: and also: could the fact that i'm combinin mp3's using cat > file be the cause of it not always working?
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: humph
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: here's the daemon.log from that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59418/
<nosrednaekim> t3ch13: it probably uses the intelHDA driver
<t3ch13> It looks like it is started but no sound
<matt__> alright, morvel just told me to use kaudiocreator instead of soundkonverter, anyone else agree with this? Because kaudiocreator doesn't even seem to do what I am wanting to do.
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: looks absolutely fine.. sure its not something to do with the drive?
<MilitantPotato> all of them?
<MilitantPotato> how would I get fsck to run at boot on / and /home?
<MilitantPotato> oh
<MilitantPotato> hmm
<MilitantPotato> # Entry for /dev/ !! UNKNOW DEVICE !! :
<MilitantPotato> UUID=132c6bed-91ac-431e-a4d1-cbb07a2c31ca none swap sw 0 0
<nosrednaekim> I think fsck can trigger an check on next boot.
<MilitantPotato> that's in my FSTAB
<nosrednaekim> wow...... try mounting by /dev/ device instead of UUID
<MilitantPotato> doing that now
<MilitantPotato> hey
<MilitantPotato> gparted says my /
<osh_> Is there a good kde-tool for drawing room layouts? I'm trying to make a "blueprint" of a room.
<Kr|ptiX> wats a good p2p program like limewire
<MilitantPotato> is status: mounted on /, /dev, static/dev
<MilitantPotato> is that normal?
<MilitantPotato> I don't remember it ever saying that.
<nosrednaekim> osh_: try qcad
<osh_> nosrednaekim: Will have a look at qcad. Thanks.
<osh_> nosrednaekim: For some reason "google: kde blueprint" didn't give much useful information. :-)
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: mounted on /dev?
<judgen> is there any easy way to get external USB drives working?
<MilitantPotato> that's what it said
<MilitantPotato> says it has 3 mount points from what I'm guessing
<judgen> btw what package include the usbdevfs files?
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: thats rather wacked out...
<MilitantPotato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59420/
<MilitantPotato> my fstab
<nosrednaekim> wow! thats a LOT of partitions !
<Kr|ptiX> how can i unistall a prog
<osh_> Kr|ptiX: aptitude remove prog
<nosrednaekim> Kr|ptiX: "sudo apt-get remove program"
<osh_> Kr|ptiX: or what nosrednaekim said. =)
 * osh_ likes aptitude more than apt-get.
<Kr|ptiX> ty
<Kr|ptiX> whats the  apt-get command to get java
<osh_> Kr|ptiX: sudo aptitude search java
<osh_> Kr|ptiX: Then choose the java version that suits you.
<Pici> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Zefir> Umm... Hello.
<t3ch13> Is there issues with the Realtek Hi Def sound in linux? Every distro I've tried shows the sound as available but no sound from the speakers
<nosrednaekim> !intelhda | t3ch13
<ubotu> t3ch13: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Martial> Salut !
<Kr|ptiX> wats a good p2p client like limewire
<nosrednaekim> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<lennin001> hi everybody
<nosrednaekim> hey lennin001
<lennin001> how can avoid the time lap for RapisShare????
<lennin001> somebody help me please!!!!
<lennin001> how can avoid the time lap for RapiShare????
<lennin001> how can avoid the time lap for download on RapisShare????
<nosrednaekim> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<casper__> omg i cant figure out how to kill a screen. The man says its C-a C-\ but i havent managed to do it yet. Is there something common i am forgetting?
<lennin001> I know about the tricks for windows, but I use Kubuntu
<Daviey> casper__: killall screen :)
<casper__> hehe dont want that
<iateshaggysleepi> can someone help me w/ an install, pc freezes up in the loading of the live cd
<MilitantPotato> I'm lost
<nosrednaekim> iateshaggy: did you try booting safe graphics mode?
<MilitantPotato> Confusing OS :(
<iateshaggy> nos
<iateshaggy> nosrednaekim, yes
<joseph> !sharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iateshaggy> i actully was able to get through a full install if xubuntu using the alt disk, but when i go to start up xubuntu, it freezes in the loading
<joseph> !filesharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesharing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joseph> hrm
<mikemm> compared to dapper, gutsy is pretty slow isnt it? :/
<OmnipotentEntity> The newest update for Hardy messed up my keyboard settings.  Whenever I press the numlock key it changes my keyboard (apple keyboard) into a laptop numpad.  (I'm using a desktop)  Restarting X fixes the problem as well as starting a new X server (but only for that session of course.)  Any ideas on how to change my keyboard's behavior?
<joseph> i'm trying to get a folder in kubuntu to be shared over the network - what docs do i look at to figure this out?
<mikemm> joseph SAMBA
<OmnipotentEntity> joseph, look into Samba
<joseph> i tried to start the file sharing 'applet' but it didn't work.  what's the package for that applet?
<Vladimir_Zuchovs> does anyone know what the default power saving utility (for laptops) is on kubuntu?
<astan> hello. anyone running hardy have problem with "selection buffer cut/paste" between KDE apps and firefox (perhaps other non-KDE apps too).. i mean selecting text and then middle mouse to paste..
<zPliskiN> i have a problem with my menu. instead of having all names and stuff, it has the code like "_: Entries in K-menu: xxx app name," etc
<zPliskiN> althought, it is only the case on the original kmenu items. not the new ones i installed (wine, firefox, etc)
<Vladimir_Zuchovs> does anyone know what the default power saving utility (for laptops) is on kubuntu?
<iateshaggy> joseph, i think u need to instal samba
<nosrednaekim> iateshaggy: what graphics card do you hae?
<joseph> samba is installed
<iateshaggy> nosrednaekim gforce 6200
<iateshaggy> ubuntu not like nvidea?
<nosrednaekim> iateshaggy: depends...
<iateshaggy> is there a work around?
<Mrono> my kubuntu hated my nvidia
<iateshaggy> do i need to just go back to the on board till after the install then install restricked drivers?
<nosrednaekim> iateshaggy: curious... did you disable the onboard video in your BIOS yet?
<iateshaggy> i disabled it in windows, i don't know if that affects the bios settings but i think it may
<nosrednaekim> try disabling it in the BIOS
<nosrednaekim> windows can't modify your BIOS
<iateshaggy> disable on board right?
<Kr|ptiX> how do u open .bin files
<nosrednaekim> iateshaggy: yup
<iateshaggy> i can get to bios from boot menu?
<nosrednaekim> iateshaggy: thats before the boot menu... probably del, f2 or esc
<Vladimir_Zuchovs> hi, I can't seem to boot in kubuntu (KDE) because I set the powermanager to shut down when the lid is closed. It always thinks the lid is closed, even if it's open- any suggestions?
<iateshaggy> thanks
<iateshaggy> hopefully i won't bbl
<nosrednaekim> Vladimir_Zuchovs: :) just a moment while I find the config file
<Vladimir_Zuchovs> thaanks so much
<nosrednaekim> Vladimir_Zuchovs: hrm, can't find it....
<nosrednaekim> still looking though
<Vladimir_Zuchovs> nosrednaekim: do you know the default power saving utlity for kubuntu though? by any chance off the top of your head?
<nosrednaekim> guidance-power-manager
<nosrednaekim> yes, I suppose you could uninstall that :)
<nosrednaekim> package name is "kde-guidance-powermanager"
<OmnipotentEntity> The newest update for Hardy messed up my keyboard settings.  Whenever I press the numlock key it changes my keyboard (apple keyboard) into a laptop numpad.  (I'm using a desktop)  Restarting X fixes the problem as well as starting a new X server (but only for that session of course.)  Any ideas on how to change my keyboard's behavior?
<nosrednaekim> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<OmnipotentEntity> That's nice an all but the population of #kubuntu+1 is 0
<OmnipotentEntity> I went there before I came here.
<jussi01> OmnipotentEntity: #ubuntu+1 :)
<OmnipotentEntity> Already in there.
<jussi01> OmnipotentEntity: thats where you need to be :)
<OmnipotentEntity> They suggested I come here.  *shrug*
<MilitantPotato> yay.
<ambroise> hello
<nosrednaekim> hey ambroise
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: sorted it
<jussi01> OmnipotentEntity: no they didnt ;)
<nosrednaekim> OmnipotentEntity: do you hae a keystroke set to change keyboar layouts/
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: awesome.. what wa sthe problem?
<ambroise> wait
<MilitantPotato> I followed a tweak that a bunch of sites recommended
<MilitantPotato> edit CONCURRENCY=none to CONCURRENCY=shell in  /etc/init.d/rc
<OmnipotentEntity> jussi01, They told me to gnome way to fix the problem about 100 lines up and then ignored me when I mentioned I was using kubuntu.
<OmnipotentEntity> nosrednaekim, no I do not.
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: thats for speeding boot times... isnt it?
<MilitantPotato> yes
<Vladimir_Zuchovs> nosrednaekim: what command would I use to uninstall "guidance-power-manager" ?
<zPliskiN> whats a good torrent program ?
<zPliskiN> on windows i was using utorrent
<jussi01> !info ktorrent | zPliskiN
<ubotu> zpliskin: ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 2698 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: did you get it to work?
<zPliskiN> i wont tell you what wasnt working. you'll kill me
<zPliskiN> but yeah works flawless now
<nosrednaekim> Vladimir_Zuchovs: "sudo apt-get remove kde-guidance-powermanager"
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: what was it
<nosrednaekim> OmnipotentEntity: I was looking for the answer, but then I read your nick and I wondered "Why the heck am I helping HIM"?
<zPliskiN> router was wireless turned off -_-
<coreymon77> ...
<coreymon77> that would do it
 * nosrednaekim stabs zPliskiN with a knife
 * zPliskiN raises anti-projectile shield
<DasKreech> a knife is a projectile?
<nosrednaekim> not...
<OmnipotentEntity> nosrednaekim, Because I'm cute and cuddly and dumb.
<nosrednaekim> OmnipotentEntity: XD
<nosrednaekim> OmnipotentEntity: Omnipotent == dumb?
<OmnipotentEntity> Just means "all powerful."
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: dont worry, when i first got my dell box years ago, we called dell support to find out why it wasnt turning on
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<OmnipotentEntity> Definitely doesn't mean smart.
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: the power cable wasnt in properly
<nosrednaekim> oh... true!... Iwas thinking "omnicient"
 * nosrednaekim headdesks
<coreymon77> :P
<Kr|ptiX> can any1 help me with my limewire problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59428/
<Kr|ptiX> sayn somethin bout my java
<zPliskiN> is kubuntu able to detect windows shared folders ?
<nosrednaekim> OmnipotentEntity: in anycase, try systemsettings->regional&language->keyboard layout..... might be something int here
<c0rle0n3> hi, is it possible to change default kubuntu charset to UTF-8 without BOM? how?
<doop> If i install the latest alpha can i upgrade to the next alpha and final release from my installed copy
<nosrednaekim> doop: yes
<doop> Thank you
<ambroise> i m here
<nosrednaekim> ambroise: and?
<OmnipotentEntity> hmm, didn't work.  saved again by the on screen kb
<pierre_> Hi. Do you know about a program  allowing a "Quick Look Mode" of files like it in mac
<OmnipotentEntity> incidentally, does anyone know of a way to unset numlock using only the mouse?
<ambroise> #kubutu.fr
<nosrednaekim> pierre_: don't think threre is on.
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Vladimir_Zuchovs> nosrednaekim: thanks bud
<deafubuntu> huhu
<deafubuntu> german?
<DasKreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ambroise> je vois que tu comprend le french
<cuznt> how do you format a slave hd?
<DasKreech> !fr | ambroise
<ubotu> ambroise: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ambroise> je t attend
<cripps> I have a logitech usb headset, asoundconf list shows the headset, but I\ve no idea how to set the headset up to actually use it ... I've never done it in linux before, can somebody help me out, or point me to a good how-to ?
<nosrednaekim> !headset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headset - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> Being a tard, I deleted /media/.hal-mtab is this fixable
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: hrm... lets see what that has in it
<pierre_> nosrednaekim: thanks
<MilitantPotato> infact I deleted everything in /media
<MilitantPotato> but dolphin is only complaining about that file atm
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: just touch it..
<MilitantPotato> ok
<nosrednaekim> touch it AS ROOT
<MilitantPotato> done :)
<MilitantPotato> brb
<Kr|ptiX> can someone help me with my limewire problems
<Kr|ptiX> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: golden, thanks.
<cuznt> how do you format a slave hard drive in kubuntu please?
<nosrednaekim> cuznt: same way you would format any one HD
<MilitantPotato> ah man I need a break now, thanks again for the help nosrednaekim
<Exilant> i was just wondering, how could i speed up boot time in kubuntu? would it help to compile the kernel myself? or can anyone give me some nice tips to speed up power button pushed->kdm startet
<Exilant> cuznt: try qtparted
<cuznt> ty
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: NP
<nosrednaekim> Exilant: best way is in /etc/init.d/rc to modify CONCURRENCY=none to CONCURRENCY=chell
<nosrednaekim> *shell
<intercek> hola  los foros en español
<MilitantPotato> heh nos
<MilitantPotato> adding profile to grub helps a little
<coreymon77> !es | intercek
<ubotu> intercek: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MilitantPotato> disabling services too
<Exilant> ok, i'll try those
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: that only helps with dual core or psudo dual cores right?
<MilitantPotato> Exilant:
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: hum.... not sure.
<MilitantPotato> Exilant: I made a 2nd grub entry, changed the name and added profile on the end
<MilitantPotato> Exilant: so after a major update I can easily profile again, since it was recommended to be done
<MilitantPotato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59430/
<MilitantPotato> like that, don't copy mine though :)
<Exilant> i added a second altoption
<Exilant> # altoptions=(recovery mode) single
<Exilant> # altoptions=(Profile) profile
<Exilant> so it now should get in theory updated for every new kernel
<MilitantPotato> :)
<MilitantPotato> much fancier then I did
<Exilant> well, also clutters up the menu more :)
<Exilant> are cron, anacron, atd doing something important?
<Daicen> Dear God...  I'll come here, cause Ubuntu is full as crap...
<Daicen> I'm trying to compile Torsmo, but the configure script says i don't have x installed..
<nosrednaekim> Daicen: you need the xorg-dev package
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't have the x *headers* installed
<Daicen> Okay, thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> and isn't it in the repos?
<Daicen> Okay...  Apt-getting...
<Daicen> Damn...  Wouldn't think it would be this hard...
<coreymon77> Daicen: compiling can be a major pita
<Daicen> That's a good thing to know...
<coreymon77> Daicen: thats why i tend to stick with apt or binary packages if at all possible
<Daicen> There isn't one for Torsmo...
<ahmos> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Daicen> Which is why I had to build it from source...
<zPliskiN> i need some help with sharing folders
<zPliskiN> i have a folder on windows i want to have access to on kubuntu, and i want a folder on kubuntu to be available to all other pcs.
<joseph> just use ssh man
<zPliskiN> huh ?
<MilitantPotato> use samba zPliskiN
<MilitantPotato> !samba | zPliskiN
<ubotu> zPliskiN: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MilitantPotato> zPliskiN: I found using gsambad helped configure samba in a secure manner, much more difficult making it secure any way you go though.  Same for windows.
<alandd> Is there an Ubuntu repository for the gcc cross compile tools?  When I point at the Emdebian repositories I get dependency issues based on file versions.
<zPliskiN> i just added the folder in samba server config, is that all ?
<ahmos> hi i have a problem setting my locale settings..i'm using kubuntu 7.10.and i can't find localeconf
<MilitantPotato> zPliskiN: did you follow the guides on those links?
<derdui_> Hi what can i do, that cups find my printers filter? i have installed a canon ip2200 but ist runs only with turboprint testing, the original driver is from canon, and it should run, but how can i mount the filter? thats the problem in cups...
<zPliskiN> is there a more complicated way to do it ?
<zPliskiN> this is too simple for me
<Jack111> hi, is there an easy way just to underline text or format it in kwrite/kate, without html tags?
<MilitantPotato> zPliskiN: install gsambad, see if you like it any
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: too simple?
<coreymon77> zPliskiN: if it works, it works
<derdui_> well, i have installed the printer after an documentation....
<zPliskiN> i am being sarcastic
<Jack111> can anybody help?
<MilitantPotato> zPliskiN: you can run kcontrol, in there is a section for samba
<MilitantPotato> I never had much luck getting it to work that way though
<Jack111> hi, is there an easy way just to underline text or format it in kwrite/kate, without html tags?
<derdui_> no, i dont wanna have such a bullshit like turboprint, and it should run because the driver was tested under gutsy
<zPliskiN> so does that mean there is no "share this folder" button ?
<zPliskiN> like why can't it be simple for once god damn
<MilitantPotato> there is :)
<zPliskiN> where ?
<MilitantPotato> Right click, properties
<MilitantPotato> sharing tab
<MilitantPotato> Did you visit those two links?
<MilitantPotato> The basics are in there
<tuxwulf> How about triple-boot with kubuntu...? Possible?
<zPliskiN> "only folders in your home folder can be shared"
<MilitantPotato> What are you trying to share?
<zPliskiN> a folder in /home/
<zPliskiN> just so i can put the file there, pick it up from an other pc and copy it
<zPliskiN> its an empty folder called "f***ihatethiss***"
<zPliskiN> so i want that folder. to be available. that is all.
<Dr_Willis> a folder in /home/ is different from a folder in the USERS home directory
<Dr_Willis>  - /home/USERNAME/yoursharename
<Dr_Willis> I normally edit the smb.conf file to enable the home shares. that way each user can have their own home allready shared.
<zPliskiN> willis, how you do that ?
<Dr_Willis> i edit the smb.conf file :)
<zPliskiN> actually, how do i make the whole "home" folder shared
<Dr_Willis> and uncomment the proper sextion
<Dr_Willis> homes are a special kind of share. Check the smb.conf comments for info, and the 'samba-doc' package has several books. that detail the home share.
<MilitantPotato> zPliskiN: gsambad lets ya do that via a GUI, or you can manually edit it via kdesudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<zPliskiN> my smb.conf is empty
<Dr_Willis> zPliskiN,  then you proberly do not have the samba package installed.
<eldaria> zPliskN: try man smb.conf it is actually pretty descriptive with good examples.
<Erickj92> is there a firewall on gusty?
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dr_Willis> Erickj92,  there is. but theres no default rules, so it does nothinb by default
<Erickj92> ok
<Dr_Willis> My sample smb.conf file ---------> http://pastebin.com/m552546d3
<derdui_> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Erickj92> then that isnt causing apache not ot work
<zPliskiN> btw whats better, adobe flash or gnash swf player ?
<Dr_Willis> Erickj92,  yep. You could do 'sudo iptables --list' and see if any rules exist.
<fox> para una sala en español
<Dr_Willis> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jose> hola
<Daicen> Anybody familiar with DFM?  I can't get my background to work right...
<Erickj92> is there a apache or webserver guru in here thta i could talk with?
<derdui_> guru?
<Erickj92> yeah
<derdui_> well i guess thats not a religious chat;-)
<Dr_Willis> an apache gnu? :) instead of guru.
<Daisuke_Ido> doesn't that imply a native american antelope?
<derdui_> or a flying combat antelope:D
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh...  a wildebeest in a helicopter.
<derdui_> yeeeeeeeeehhhaaaaaaaaa:D
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, back to topic.
<Jucato> hm....
<derdui_> thought an antelope with a machine;) oki, back to topic:)
<praWned_> hey guys
<jacob> how do i get the "application manuals" for amarok?
<fox> español
<derdui_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<praWned_> anyone else getting terrible download speeds from the gb.archive.ubuntu repos?
<jacob> i'm using ubuntu but i thought that kubuntu might know this kde software
<praWned_> jacob: # man amarok has some info ;)
<tuxwulf> Just had a jolly good laugh at that... Hehehe
#kubuntu 2008-03-13
<Jim_Morrison> night guys
<praWned_> nn
<derdui_> how can i mount a printerfilter?
<derdui_> in cups
<Jucato> jacob: nothing shows up when you go to Help -> Amarok Handbook?
<mixed> if I went to isntall kde4 what is the package in synaptic that I'm supposed to install?
<praWned_> kde4-core
<praWned_> iirc
<derdui_> i wouldnt do that....
<praWned_> bad?
<praWned_> that's what i did...
<derdui_> like i have heard, it is not fit enough for general using
<praWned_> yeah. i found it very slow
<dick-richardson> I have no sound in flash after installing oss
<praWned_> generally dissapointed with the menu bar. much prefer kde 3's
<mixed> prawned, all I see is kde4base and synpatic tells me it's fot development only
<praWned_> what version of kubuntu are you running
<dick-richardson> me? gutsy
<praWned_> hm
<praWned_> works for me. but i downloaded the iso and reinstalled yesterday so...
<praWned_> you're missing some repos
<mixed> praWned, im using gutsy gibbon
<praWned_> have a look to see if you can find out the repos for it
<praWned_> should be on kde site :)
<derdui_> there are a cupple of kde4 pakages in synaptics.....
<praWned_> hang on
<praWned_> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php
<mixed> praWned, thanks!!!!
<praWned_> :)
<praWned_> np
<praWned_> hope it runs nicer for you than me
<mixed> praWned, why is it that kde4-core doesnt show up in synaptic?? :-(
<praWned_> didn't really like it much. some cool bits. but i generally prefer my kde 3.5 with compiz-fusion. its running so sweet :)
<dick-richardson> any ideas on no sound in flash, but everything else works?
<praWned_> you have added the repos yes?
<mixed> malforrmed line in repo
<praWned_> is that what it says when u try add it?
<mixed> how do I add this to the repo: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy"
<mixed> praWned, no, i tried to get a new list in synaptic
<praWned_> open synaptic. go Settings > Repositories : Click New
<praWned_> in the url box put : http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu
<BluesKaj> mixed, copy and paste it to your sources list , save , then do a sudo apt-get update.
<praWned_> or do it like tht. i think he is solely using gui tho
<praWned_> in distribution box: gutsy
<zPliskiN> hey is there a way to remove passwords for a user.
<praWned_> section(s): main
<zPliskiN> so the user doesnt need a password to login
<BluesKaj> mixed, alt+F2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<praWned_> click ok. then hit the reload button
<mixed> Blueskaj, ok then what should I type?
<Dr_Willis> zPliskiN,  you can set kdm to autologin a user,
<BluesKaj> what you posted above
<zPliskiN> how do you do that ?
<Dr_Willis> and there may bee a setting in the kdm config file to allow several users to login with no password
<Dr_Willis> Check the kdm config tool.
<zPliskiN> alright
<mixed> BluesKaj, I added this line and it makes synaptic cry: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy"
<Dr_Willis> not all gdm./kdm options have 'settings' in the gdm/kdm config tools. :) some times ya just gotta edit the  configs.
<Dr_Willis> But autologin - is in the gui config tools i recall
<Dr_Willis> !find kdm,
<ubotu> No packages matching 'kdm,' could be found
<Dr_Willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme, kdm
<Daisuke_Ido> mixed: you forgot the rest of the line
<BluesKaj> mixed , did you see my posat about, alt+F2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<BluesKaj> err post
<mixed> BluesKaj, yes
<praWned_> ur missing the "main" part on that line
<mixed> BluesKaj, problem is I dont know what else goes after that
<mixed> BluesKaj, I think i have "main" mising at the end  :-( im still a kubuntu noob
<praWned_> that's whats missing
<praWned_> mixed: do you have your sources.list file open?
<mixed> praWned, no, I already fixed it and did the update
 * Daisuke_Ido gives mixed a thumbs up
<mixed> BluesKaj, now I can see kde4-core as an option!  Im going to install this puppy :-)
<praWned_> mixed: yay :) hope it works better for you than I
<mixed> Daisuke_Ido, thank you
<mixed> praWned, I already tried KDE4 and I hated it!  But I hate more this updated version of KDE and using gnome is not an option
<BluesKaj> mixed , heh I wish you luck ...good to see you're resourceful  :0
<Daisuke_Ido> well you also have the option of xfce or fluxbox (if you're REALLY minimalistic)
<mixed> Daisuke_ido, xfce is too boring, specially since I have a fast processor
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<praWned_> brb
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm, tried out enlightenment?
<Daisuke_Ido> especially DR17
<mixed> nope,  dont have time for that, id rather stick to KDE
<Daisuke_Ido> fair enough
<Daisuke_Ido> just thought i'd point out a few alternatives
<mixed> ok I just finished installing KDE4, lets take it for a test spin!  BRB
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how well Enlight. works as a kwin replacement,
<Daisuke_Ido> probably not too well
<Dr_Willis> I notifced that when i installed openbox - it added a kde-openbox and a gnome-openbox session to KDM.
<Exilant> anyone has an encrypted home that gets mounted at kdm login?
<Dr_Willis> Normally home would get mounted at boot time. if its onitsd own partition/filesystem
<Dr_Willis> a user could use fuse i guess and have their own encrypted directory/folder.
<majestic> yeah...you should encrypt the entire disk...not only home
<Exilant> it now gets decrypted right at the start of the boot process
<Dr_Willis> kdm and gdm can read files from the users /home/USERNAME dir.
<Dr_Willis> so having it get mounted/uncrypted after the user actually logs in may be a little  tough.
<Dr_Willis> what if the user just 'ssh' in?
<Exilant> majestic: i know, but i realized too late that for example the locate/updatedb is bad
<Exilant> well, it's my laptop, so it's really a single-user box
<Dr_Willis> its really NOT a 'single user' :)  since the system needs to remain flexiable where it can handle other users also.
<Dr_Willis>  it just only has one user. Heh.
<Dr_Willis> You could rewrite the various kdm session scripts to do whatever you wanted i guess.
<Dr_Willis> it all depends on how paranoid you want to be, and how much work you want to do.
<Exilant> don't want to do much work
<Exilant> :)
<Exilant> yes, a kdm script would probably be the right thing
<Dr_Willis> a whole lot of work for very little gain also I think.
<Exilant> I'm dreaming of a masked system, one encrypted home, one fake home, and depending on the password one gets mounted
<Exilant> dunno if that would fool the people at the customs
<mixed> OK KDE4 works on my distro, anyone knows how to change the menu 3.5 style??
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD | Please add ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SoC | KDE 3.5.9 is out! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-359.php | Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080313/KDE
<Exilant> mixed: afaik not easily possible
<Daisuke_Ido> sure it is
<Daisuke_Ido> plasma
<Daisuke_Ido> meh
<intercek> en español
<intercek> cnales
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Daisuke_Ido> if i remember right, there are two different menu widgets
<matt__> i am wanting to convert a mp3 file to a m4a file, how can i do this?
<stdin> try soundkonverter
<Daisuke_Ido> note: this is generally not a good idea
<matt__> stdin: i've actually been using it, but it "fails" on certain files.
<Daisuke_Ido> you *will* lose quality
<matt__> Daisuke_Ido: talking to me/uss?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> what are you converting for?  ipod?
<matt__> the reason i am doing this: mp3 "audiobook" needs to be "m4b" (m4a renamed to m4b).
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't get it, but okay :)
<matt__> its going to be 32 kbps, quality will be fine for audiobook...
<matt__> Daisuke_Ido: all i need to do is convert it to a m4a file, (i believe this is the same as mp4, but not sure).
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, yeah, you're alright there...  not sure why soundkonvertor won't do it
<jose> hi can some body give me the place in spanish?
<matt__> Daisuke_Ido: it does some of the mp3's, but not all. it "hangs" at 100%, and never actually saves the files.
<stdin> you can always try using ffmpeg/mencoder manually, but it's not for the faint hearted
<stdin> !es | jose
<matt__> stdin: been thinking of it.
<ubotu> jose: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jose> thanks
<tkesler> has any one recently installed kubuntu7.10 image and tried to run the upgrades and lose the whole system and have to re-install?
<george__> yeap mate
<george__> that hapened to me
<matt__> Daisuke_Ido: stdin could the fact that I am "combining" about 8 mp3's to one using cat > file possibly be the reason it is failing?
<stdin> I'd think so, I don't think you can just "cat" several mp3's together
<george__> tkesler: yes that happened to me twice now
<tkesler> i know
<stdin> the 1st would play but the others would probably fail
<george__> is there a solution around this?
<matt__> stdin: it's worked for many of them that i am doing, surprisingly enough.
<george__> i am kind of new to linux
<tkesler> i am too
<stdin> matt__: you could convert them all to raw (not wav) then cat them all together and encode the result I guess
<george__> nice :P
<george__> i am trying to do this again through konsole this time
<matt__> stdin: http://www.mehtanirav.com/2007/07/28/tip-combining-multiple-mp3-files-into-one/
<george__> just to see where it goes
<compilerwriter> !mount | compilerwriter
<derdui_> does anybody know about eyeOS? whats that*lool*
<stdin> matt__: that would depend on the robustness of the player/decoder, each mp3 has a header in it, some players/decoders will ignore them and some will error out
<matt__> stdin: but what is weird, is i've been catting many mp3s, and soundkonver has done more than half, i'd say, but there are a few it doesn't do. i don't think it has anything to do with bitrate, size, or length either.
<tkesler> george_--> did it give you an error "commiting changes"?
<stdin> matt__: it could do, I'm no expert on the mp3 format so I can't say for sure either way
<george__> hm... i wouldn't know.. coz i left the pc on during the night to do this update and in the morning
<stdin> I'd still go for the converting to raw first
<george__> it had stuck at some point
<matt__> stdin: me neither. but if i first converted to a wav, do you think that may make it work?
<stdin> matt__: not wav, but raw (wav has a small header too)
<george__> so i had to close the updater and that was it
<tkesler> i rebooted and it said file not found
<matt__> stdin: i don't understand what you mean by headers, but how would i do the raw conversoin?
<tkesler> I don't know if it was in the boot loader or OS
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe not bitrate, size, or length, but sampling rate?
<george__> we don't have the same problem then mate, the first time i tried to update it stuck on running local scripts
<matt__> Daisuke_Ido: that is where i know nothing of :(
<stdin> matt__: something like this "mpg123 -s *.mp3 > bigfile", raw is the same "format" as wav but it just doesn't have a header saying "Hi, I'm a wav file"
<tkesler> dang:(
<stdin> !nickspam > c_taylor
<george__> so i am trying konsole now, so if any error appears i can track it down..
<matt__> stdin: not sure i understand, what does mpg123, that the command?
<tkesler> what's the apt cmd for update is it 'apt-get update'?
<eeeeek> for a fresh install, using manual install. 15gb primary partition mounted as /, 500 mb logical mounted as /boot,200 gb logical mounted as /home, 1 gb primary mounted as swap. is this all ok ?
<LjL> tkesler: yes, but that only downloads the *list* of new packages
<LjL> tkesler: if you actually want to upgrade your system, that's apt-get dist-upgrade
<stdin> matt__: mpg123 is a command like mp3 player/decoder, the -s option tells it to send the output to stdout (the console) instead of the audio device, then "> bigfile" tells the shell to send the output to the file "bigfile"
<george__> that's what i am now doing apt-get dist upgrade
<tkesler> is there a new dist??   I thought 7.10 was the latest
<matt__> stdin: alright, after trying this command, it keeps complaining of a lot of illegal mpeg headers...
<matt__> stdin: so this is probably caused from the mp3 tags after each other, right?
<george__> i have 7.10 Kubuntu but after the innitial boot it says that a new dist is availabl
<matt__> stdin: makes since now, this particular ebook was orignally a lot of small 2mb files...
<matt__> stdin: so esentially, i suppose the large file .mp3 contains 200 headers or so.
<stdin> matt__: makes sense
<matt__> stdin: but still makes me wonder why some of the others were working even though they had 2-8 "headers".
<matt__> Note: Illegal Audio-MPEG-Header 0x43443454 at offset 0x72e89b5.
<matt__> Note: Trying to resync...
<matt__> Note: Skipped 236 bytes in input.
<matt__> Note: Illegal Audio-MPEG-Header 0x00004344 at offset 0x74da931.
<matt__> Note: Trying to resync...
<matt__> stdin: so what is it doing with the headers?
<stdin> probably trying to ignore them and carry on
<matt__> stdin: think it'll work?
<stdin> matt__: maybe, you'll have to play it to find out
<matt__> stdin: so this file, it has no extension or header, but it IS a wav file, correct?
<tkesler> i'm trying the 'dist-upgrade' option...I hope it doesn't crash this time
<tkesler> -_-
<tkesler> ^_-
<stdin> matt__: yeah
<stdin> stupid wifi...
<eeeeek> root = primary partion
<eeeeek> /boot = logical partition
<eeeeek> /home = logical partion
<eeeeek> swap = primary
<eeeeek> is this correct ?
<kgoetz> eeeeek:
<kgoetz> no
<kgoetz> eeeeek: boot=primary, root=primary ideally, otheres can be logical
<kgoetz> or make all 4 primary and do the job properly
<kgoetz> afk
<stdin> it doesn't really matter, grub doesn't care
<eeeeek> I have a ntfs partition as primary so no more then 4 primary partitions
<Arwen> help - how do I reverse a patch (applied using GNU patch of course)?
<eeeeek> I'll give this a go
<eeeeek> /boot = primary
<eeeeek> and the rest logical
<eeeeek> or better yet, does anyone know of a good howto on manual partitions, i have read a couple but they seem to have conflicting views
<compilerwriter> Does anyone know if there is a way to get kmail to simply delete an email without first sending to the trash can to be deleted later the second time in a selective fashion?
<stdin> Arwen: patch -R < patch
<Arwen> stdin, can I still use that if the patch I want to reverse failed to apply?
<stdin> Arwen: if it failed to apply then the original file would be left alone, you'd probably see .orig and .reg files too
<Arwen> stdin, what if only some hunks of the patch failed?
<stdin> it should still do that
<Arwen> hmm
<Exilant> *sigh* whoever had the stupid idea to use xml for config files
<mixed> how do I enable compiz???
<kgoetz> Exilant: it seems to be a spreading idea
<stdin> !compiz | mixed
<ubotu> mixed: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mixed> stdin, thank you
<david_> HELP! i have an extra sound card that ubuntu didnt install by itself....its a creative live board and im not sure how to install it......HELP!
<Exilant> kgoetz: well, i really don't know. In principle, all those different config formats are bad, but they just are a lot more read- and editable by humans (and machines)
<kgoetz> david_: perhaps give more detail and less panic.
<kgoetz> Exilant: i dont think different forms are particularly bad. its only a problem when the format isnt obvious (in which case the format is broken)
<oren> anyone know why i get sound with mp3 but not video?
<oren> anyone know why i get sound with mp3 but not video?
<Exilant> oren: maybe the codecs aren't there?
<david_> kgoetz, im not sure what package i have to install for it....it says  Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 when i do lspci
<oren> it was working but then i tried something to turn on spdif and now no good, mp3 is good
<Exilant> are you using the same program for both?
<kgoetz> david_: are you sure it didnt install it, or has it not configured it?
<kgoetz> david_: also, are you running *ubuntu* or *kubuntu*?
<david_> ubuntu..
<kgoetz> dav	then ask #ubuntu
<kub_> I BIG GREETINGS FROM UKRAINE
<Agent_bob> small howdy from over here.
<Frederick> folks anyone had succes running netbeans in AMD64?
<Frederick> folks how can I have libmawt installed on my machine?
<oren> anyone know why i get sound with mp3 but not video?
<oren> it was working but then i tried something to turn on spdif and now no good, mp3 is good
<Agent_bob> !info libmawt
<ubotu> Package libmawt does not exist in gutsy
<Agent_bob> !find libmawt
<ubotu> No packages matching 'libmawt' could be found
<Agent_bob> Frederick get the source code and build it.
<clay_> test
<Agent_bob> clay_
<clay_> thanks bob.
<Agent_bob> np
<xtknight> how do i set the clock from 24-HOUR mode to 12-HOUR mode
<Frederick> Agent_bob: too much work to install netbeans :p
<clay_> netbeans=easy.
<Agent_bob> Frederick i agree.
<Frederick> clay_: ubuntu is with the packages messed up somehow netbeans is broken on amd64
<Agent_bob> xtknight languages section of the system settings
<Frederick> I was trying some work arounds
<clay_> ok. gotcha.
<xtknight> Agent_bob, entering hh:mm:ss instead of HH:MM:SS doesn't work
<Frederick> I will do the ultimate work around and use vista :p
<xtknight> Agent_bob, hh:mm:ss is not interpreted in the example, it shows as just "hh:mm:ss".  yet "HH:MM:SS" is replaced properly with the 24-hour format.
<Agent_bob> xtknight oh ?   you applied the change ?
<xtknight> Agent_bob, ya i tried
<Dragnslcr> xtknight- right-click the clock and go to Date & Time Format
<Agent_bob> but isn't there supposed to be a P in there xtknight ?
<xtknight> entering HH shows 22. which is correct.  the example is updated.  if I type "hh:mm:ss", i see exactly "hh:mm:ss" in the example
<xtknight> oh, i dont know, is here?
<xtknight> Dragnslcr, yup this is where i am
<xtknight> something seems awfully fishy.  i have a US locale yet i have A4, metric, and "Monday" as start of week
 * Agent_bob stopped using kde when they changed the defaults to display the first day of the week as monday.
<xtknight> i dunno im just giving kde a test run
 * kgoetz wonders what day you start on
<xtknight> sunday
<Agent_bob> sunday
<xtknight> oh, "pH:MM:SS AMPM" is proper.
<xtknight> odd
<Agent_bob> what has always been the first day of the week
<xtknight> ok it works, i think
<kgoetz> right....
<xtknight> why is A4 the default for US English?
<xtknight> when there's a US Letter option
<Agent_bob> </shrugs>
<clay_> monday is first day of week because God rested on the 7th, the sabboth.
<Agent_bob> and why is metric default for US ?
<xtknight> ya lol
<kgoetz> might be a bug
<xtknight> i was thinking it had something to do with me installing kubuntu-desktop after regular Ubuntu
<xtknight> instead of Kubuntu
<xtknight> but if everyone's the same i'll report it
 * kgoetz wishes he could get a4 to be his default without pain
<clay_> i juste installed kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu, too.  worked fine after I fixed the font rendering.
<Frederick> anyone managed to run netbeans 6 in AMD64? I have it broken with the following bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/192761
<clay_> Fred. try running VM with graphics switches off (command line switches)??
<xtknight> im trying kde cuz gnome doesn't allow multiple-desktop backgrounds and they havent fixed the file->save dialog bugs (filename retained thru navigation)
<xtknight> seems more solid i dunno
<Frederick> clay_: cant, I need to to netbeans
<Yuji_> anyone reccomend a gnome version of kontact?  or should I Just grab kontact
<Agent_bob> Yuji_ evolution ?
<ObsidianX> hey folks, what files do kbluetooth need full control over for it to work properly?
<Yuji_> Agent_bob I thought it was just email -- I'll give it a try!
<Agent_bob> idk
<clay_> fred: it 'seems' like there may be a way to get the classpath for the actual netbeans app altered, but not sure how.
<clay_> I do it with Eclipse all the time. you can start eclipse by issuing the VM command.
<Frederick> clay_: which command would it be?
<Agent_bob> i installed server-ubuntu + gnome + kde + fluxbox + blackbox + twm + xfce4 + icewm + windowmaker + ....  i can't even remember what all is on that system...
<clay_> sorry Fred, that was cryptic.  I just meant launch eclipse with java.exe. -- from batch file (windows)
<Agent_bob> and i still only use the console !
<clay_> maybe google: "modify netbeans classpath".
<yuri_> Hello ppl!
<Frederick> clay_: to do it I need netbeans to run :p
<yuri_> hey some one can give me a hand?, i need to config the keyboard :S
<clay_> I'm saying modify the startup "OF" netbeans.  I know what you're saying.
<clay_> NetBeans IS a java app, I believe.
<storbeck> I believe you can configure the keyboard by using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yuri_> k
<LeeJunFan> what's with installing any kde4 apps with hardy? can't install anything because of deps on v3.97 of kde.
<clay_> Fred: http://wiki.netbeans.org/FaqStartupParameters
<clay_> bye Fred.  It's been real nice.
<Agent_bob> storbeck i could be wrong. but i doubt that that is what he was looking for.   and  1. it will have to be done as root  2. the changes only affect newly started xserver   3. kde may override those changes.
<storbeck> Well yes, I figured he would use sudo. ctrl + alt + bksp will restart the server, and KDE won't override the changes.
<Agent_bob> it can.
<storbeck> How would KDE override it?
<storbeck> That's generally the whole point in the xserver-xorg, but okay.
<aaron__> are there any musicians here?
<ctw> Hi! Is this the right channel to ask about issues with the current kubuntu hardy alpha version?
<compilerwriter> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<storbeck> ctw, if it's hardy specific #ubuntu+1
<ctw> storbeck: thanks!
<storbeck> np
<ctw> storbeck: I was looking for kubuntu+1, but that didn't exist ... should have known to look for ubuntu+1 :)
<storbeck> :)
<fuhreal> Anyone know how to get eTerm in the package list ?
<eddy> hi... someone know about a c++ develop channel
<storbeck> fuhreal, It is, sudo apt-get install Eterm
<Agent_bob> !info eterm
<ubotu> eterm (source: eterm): Enlightened Terminal Emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4.0debian1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 415 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<fuhreal> storbeck:  thats it ?
<storbeck> Yes, Eterm (note the capital E)
<Agent_bob> !info Eterm
<fuhreal> storbeck: wow, i thought maybe i had to change sources since its not in apt-get list
<ubotu> eterm (source: eterm): Enlightened Terminal Emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4.0debian1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 415 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<kcin> how do you turn off the sounds when you maximize windows and such?
<Agent_bob> ubotu doesn't recognize caps.
<storbeck> Nope, it should be in the default repos
<fuhreal> Yes lloks like no capitol E just eterm
<fuhreal> i guess same thing for nmap ?
<storbeck> Hm, weird.
<storbeck> Yes nmap is in the repos too
<fuhreal> sweet
<fuhreal> i'm liking ubuntu
<fuhreal> Good if you don't have alot of time to mess around finding deps
<fuhreal> and fixing broken code lol
<storbeck> Heh yeah
<aaron__> ubuntu is really cool
<storbeck> It's ok :P
<fuhreal> But is seems like usiing that apt-get install method doesn't give me a menu option to eterm now ...
<Agent_bob> fuhreal if you are not using adept or synaptic    you can still search for avalable packages with apt      apt-cache search any_string_here
<fuhreal> Agent_bob: cool ....
<aaron__> I am just learning to code and I like this ubuntu
<fuhreal> now how do i get it to the menu without adding it manually ? lol
<storbeck> Usually they do add themselves
<Agent_bob> fuhreal may need the debian menu     package name is "menu"     i'm not sure.
<fuhreal> Agent_bob: is that something to regen the menus ?
<Agent_bob> some things only show up in the debian menu
<Agent_bob> fuhreal no it's an extention of your kmenu
<Agent_bob> adds a whole new section
 * dthacker waves
 * Agent_bob personally doesn't know why "menu" is not installed by default.
<Agent_bob> dt ^
<fuhreal> Agent_bob: oddly menu is already the newest version
<fuhreal> is what i get when trying to install menu
<Agent_bob> but iirc   you can right click "kmenu" and configure it to show all programs...
<Agent_bob> fuhreal hmmmm    what version of kubuntu ?
<fuhreal> Not sure .... how can I tell ?
<fuhreal> k
<fuhreal> kernel v 2.6.22-14
<Agent_bob> terminal   lsb-release
<Agent_bob> terminal   lsb-release -a
<fuhreal> bash: lsb-release: command not found
<storbeck> lsb_release -a
<Agent_bob> yeah underscore.
<fuhreal> ahh .... ok 7.1 gutsy
<Agent_bob> fuhreal well try configuring kmenu   to show all
 * Agent_bob give these answers based on two year old knowledge stored in volitile ram...
<Agent_bob> so there may be cliches in the instructions from time to time.
<chiefwigms> hey guys - anyway to get kubuntu to have desktop spanning (have windows between desktops) like ubuntu?
<fuhreal> if i try to edit the menu .. debian is in the list to edit, but doesn't show up in the menu ... odd
<storbeck> !compiz | chiefwigms
<ubotu> chiefwigms: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Agent_bob> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<fuhreal> !kmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chiefwigms> nice
<chiefwigms> thanks storbeck !
<Agent_bob> i have one console that ^L doesn't clear...
<Agent_bob> and five that it does.
<fuhreal> Anyone know what protocol amarok needs to stream mp3's from a windows box via smb ?
<Agent_bob> err actually 4 that it does.  only 5 active consoles atm
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2ef569da
<Agent_bob> tty3 ^L doesn't clear.    odd.
<ambroise> hello
<Agent_bob> shalom
<cmorgan> arg, just did a dist-upgrade on hardy and i'm seeing all kinds of not cool malloc assertion botched errors when trying to log in or chroot into that partition
<cmorgan> any ideas what might be up or how to fix it?
<cmorgan> it looks like bash isn't in sync with libc
<Agent_bob> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<cmorgan> Agent_bob: thanks man
<Agent_bob> cmorgan welcome.
<sub_> hi all
<Agent_bob> sub_
<sub_> can anyone tell me how to put KDE on my M/c and remove genome completely
<Agent_bob> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<sub_> thanks but this will let some Gnome packages to be there .. can i completely  switch over
<Agent_bob> «<< >>»
<Agent_bob> you can.  are you sure you want to ?
<Agent_bob> for Q in `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get --purge -y remove $Q ;done ;apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    <<<< that can be ran as root, it's slow but will remove all non-essential packages then reinstall all kubuntu packages.     don't run it if you don't understand it.
<Agent_bob> also be advised that if you have broken packages   that may fail and leave you needing to fix dpkg before you can do anything if so use#   apt-get install -f       and/or    dpkg --configure -a
<Agent_bob> and don't blame the ubuntu team for your broken system   :)
<Agent_bob> or actually do   but not in here.    :)))
 * Agent_bob goes to hide.
 * Agent_bob hides his hide o.O
 * Agent_bob hides his hide before he gets hided !       "dictionary!"
<sandro_> hi everyone
<sandro_> im having trouble with the speaker on my laptopp
<sandro_> if i plug in headphones, sound still goes through the speakers as well
<sandro_> is anyone here??
<Doctor_Nick> what's the equivalent of the hosts file on windows in ubuntu?
<Doctor_Nick> is it /etc/hosts?
<kgoetz> if i understand your question correctly yes
<Doctor_Nick> i want to redirect certain requests for domains to another ip
<kgoetz>  /etc/hosts
<ForgeAus> only 5 packages left too
 * maduser sigh
<maduser> until?
<sandro_>  im having trouble with the speaker on my laptop
<sandro_>  if i plug in headphones, sound still goes through the speakers as well
<asobi> anyone familiar with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/120811 ?
<dueperdue> hi
<dueperdue> I have install a pachet whit adept menager, for using my KDE efects
<dueperdue> but now I wont do disinstall hem
<dueperdue> and i don't rimember hes name....
<dueperdue> some help?
<Daisuke_Ido> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sandro_> hi can anyone help me w/ my speakers
<sandro_> id appreciate any assistance
<dueperdue> hi
<dueperdue> [06:15] <dueperdue> I have install a pachet whit adept menager, for using my KDE efects
<dueperdue> [06:16] <dueperdue> but now I wont do disinstall hem
<dueperdue> [06:16] <dueperdue> and i don't rimember hes name....
<dueperdue> [06:16] <dueperdue> some help?
<ctw> hi!
<ctw> this is a (hopefully) simple question: if I'm booted with a live CD, how can I find out which dev my HD is?
<ctw> there are a lot of hdXX and sdXX devices
<ctw> but I don't know which one my HD is
<alastaire> will i get a head ache trying to properly install compiz fusion on kubuntu with ATI drivers?
<MDCore> ctw: I'm not 100% sure but try checking /media . are the drives mounted there?
<ctw> MDCore: I booted with damn small linux and it didn't mount the drives
<ctw> MDCore: /media doesn't even exist
<MDCore> ctw: that's coz it's DSL. This is #kubuntu??
<ctw> MDCore: I'm actually booting from a USB stick ... I'm posting here because I'm doing this to fix a Kubuntu installation
<MDCore> ctw: ah. Well what happened to your kubuntu install?
<ctw> MDCore: it was easier & faster to make a USB stick from DSL
<ctw> MDCore: I'm running Hardy and the last update hosed the system
<ctw> MDCore: that's what I get for living on the bleeding edge, I guess :(
<MDCore> ctw: :(
<kgoetz> ctw: do you know what kernel DSL uses?
<MDCore> ctw: Well I'm still on gutsy so I'm afraid I can't help you. check out #ubuntu+1 and maybe #dsl (??)
<qtc36> I cannot load the gcc cross compilers for ARM.  If I add the sources from emdebian, I get dependency conflicts on the gcc tools.  Is there a Ubuntu source for cross compilers?
<alandd> I cannot load the gcc cross compilers for ARM.  If I add the sources from emdebian, I get dependency conflicts on the gcc tools.  Is there a Ubuntu source for cross compilers?
 * alandd oops, double message.
<kgoetz> alandd: you could recompile all the emdebian tools i guess.
<alandd> kgoetz: Yea...
 * alandd groans only because he wants a quick apt-get fix
<kgoetz> alandd: are you sure the tools you need arnt in ubuntus universe?
<ctw> MDCore: thanks!
<MDCore> ctw: no problem... not trying to chase you away btw just directing traffic ;)
<yuri_> Hello!! and good night for everyone!
<yuri_> Yawnnn! a long day :S
<yuri_> hey some one know about some good online rpg game?
<ctw> MDCore: of course! I didn't even think to look for a DSL channel because I consider myself a Kubuntu user ... :)
<MDCore> ctw: :)
<ctw> MDCore: unfortunately the DSL channel is damn small in terms of users :)
<kgoetz> ctw: what kernel version is dsl?
<ctw> kgoetz: 2.4
<kgoetz> ew.
<kgoetz> ctw: run 'fdisk -l', which will list your partitions
<ctw> kgoetz: I only got it b/c it was fast to download and put on usb
<ctw> kgoetz: thanks
<kgoetz> ctw: you'll probably have 2 or 3 partitions. 1 is root, 2 is (probably) swap
<alandd> kgoetz: No.  I'll go looking some more.
<ctw> kgoetz: yeah, I also made a separate /home partition
<kgoetz> ctw: cool. well the one your after is root, and you probably just need to mount it on /mnt
<ctw> kgoetz: arghh fdisk -l only lists the USB stick from which I booted
<ctw> :(
<kgoetz> ctw: hm. try `fdisk -l /dev/hda`
<yuri_> hello!, im with some problem, can some one tell me how i can make my webcam work on Kubuntu?
<yuri_> ?
<basy> hi, im looking for good audio cration application for kubuntu, where can i found list?
<yuri_> adept?
<kgoetz> basy: look at audacity
<basy> i need somethig profi with lot of plugins
<yuri_> how i can install my cam to kubuntus?
<ctw> kgoetz: no dice ... I guess jfs is just not supported by dsl :
<kgoetz> ctw: thats probably a valid asumption
<kgoetz> as its a 2.4 kernel
<ctw> kgoetz: I'll give slax a try ...
<vikku_> can some one help me wlak through build process after downloadig a tar
<kgoetz> ctw: or get a kubuntu cd :P
<vikku_> #ubuntu
<ctw> kgoetz: that's the next step when I'm in my office with a faster internet connection :)
<ctw> kgoetz: sweet, slax does the trick ... it's really nice (not quite ubuntu, but great for USB)
<kgoetz> ctw: cool
<gothman> Çäðàâñòâóéòå. ìîæåòå ïîìî÷ü ñ íàñòðîéêîé ïðèíòåðà?
<eeli> hey guys. How can I burn a dvd when I am on live cd? It does not allow me to remove the live disc, so I could put in empty dvd
<eeli> anyone?
<llutz> eeli: you can't i guess, because ubuntu-live-CDs don't have a "toram" or "fromhd" option
<eeli> damn :/
<eeli> thanks anyway
<twosouls82> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<llutz> twosouls82: too late and too fiddly. Other live-cd just need a parameter like "toram" and that's it (if RAM is big enough) or at least have a "fromiso" option
<twosouls82> they had that too if I am right, I recall I did it once
<twosouls82> llutz: depending on your needs (and you materials) you could install ubbie on a usbdisk and use that as a livecd so you have a spare cdrom drive
<llutz> twosouls82: you're right, but it wasn't me missing that feature :)
<twosouls82> so right.
<twosouls82> he's gone (good morning ts82)
<erik__> Hey.. I'm having a problem where KDE4 goes black when I log on. It happened before, but started working again after an update. Now it has happened again, and I'm back in KDE3 to ask this question. Has anyone experienced this problem? I use a Dell and have run 'envy' to get things going
<Jucato> erik__: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<erik__> Jucato: okay, thx
<emilsedgh> any idea why i cant connect using my modem?kppp's output is: Couldn't find interface ppp0: No such device
<llutz> emilsedgh: ppp0 as modem-device?
<emilsedgh> llutz: no, modem device is /dev/modem
<emilsedgh> it dials
<emilsedgh> when tries to authenticate, the 'loggin' section, it just stops
<emilsedgh> and the funny part is that from 50 tries of connection, it works once
<emilsedgh> i mean the problem is random
<llutz> emilsedgh: ouch
<Jucato> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<llutz> emilsedgh: have you tried wvdial to dtermine if it is a kppp or cennection-problem?
<llutz> co
<emilsedgh> im searching widely through internet
<emilsedgh> and its not for kppp i think
<amerigo> hi buddy
<amerigo> i need your help to try my webcam in Kubuntu
<amerigo> with kopete
<amerigo> i have just tried the webcam
<amerigo> it works fine on kopete
<amerigo> but i can't share immage with my contact
<amerigo> someone can HELP ME!!!!
<amerigo> ???
<ere4si> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<amerigo> ere4si: thank you for help... but i need a volounter to try my web
<amerigo> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<amerigo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<amerigo> I've understud
<amerigo> underplaced
<ere4si> amerigo, what are you trying to do?
<amerigo> ere4si: Still Here?
<ere4si> k
<amerigo> I'd like to try my webcam with someoneelse
<[ex]p|0s10n> привет пендосы!
<amerigo> to see anoter face with kopete
<Jucato> !ru | [ex]p|0s10n
<ubotu> [ex]p|0s10n: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> amerigo, you should be able to run an app to see yourself
<amerigo> yes
<Jucato> amerigo: you might be able to find someone in #kopete to help you
<ere4si> and I don't have a webcom - sorry amerigo
<ere4si> *webcam
<amerigo> thank you boys
<ere4si> men to you pls amerigo hehe
<bentob0x> I'm trying to find files that start with 200 like "2006_02_28 - birthday list.txt", how can I do this with grep?
<llutz> bentob0x: why grep? use ls or find
<ere4si> I would do   locate 200*
<bentob0x> can you use regular expressions for ls or find?
<ere4si> or   locate /home/me/200*
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x, find / -name "200*"
<bentob0x> that works, thx guys
<amerigo> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<amerigo> !kopete
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<amerigo> !try kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about try kopete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amerigo> !kopetetest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopetetest - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amerigo> !kopete test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete test - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !botabuse | amerigo
<ubotu> amerigo: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotwo Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<amerigo> ok
<amerigo> sorry
<amigo> Hi ppl! I have remote account. I can connect via ssh. Server allow sftp connection. I can see my home dir in konqueror (ssh:/). I can't mount sshfs.
<amigo> I use sshfs user@server: ~/mount_point -p port
<llutz> amigo: afaik you need to be member of group "fuse"
<amigo> llutz: yes I'm member of group fuse
<amigo> ls -l /dev/fuse tell me owner fuse group. it's right.
<ActionParsnip> amigo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103860&page=4 may help
<ProbeDot> i need to connect to it via internet, i have 50 xp stations connected to a 2003 server using roaming profiles (desktop,my documents,registery,etc are stored on the server), the internet gateway is the centos server, so i have a local network with local ip's and the internet network with the internet ip,
<ProbeDot>  the problem is that i need a laptop using a internet conection to connect to the local area network via internet, i need all windows networking features available, somehow, that laptop must endup connected to the lan with a lan ip, i need to connect a laptop in austria to a local area network in france
<ProbeDot> so that the laptop access al network resources of the lan in france, i want the laptop to act as a workstation in the lan, both laptop and lan have internet access, lan has one public ip, laptop same
<ActionParsnip> ProbeDot, VPN
<ProbeDot> ActionParsnip i don't want to move the entire existing lan to vpn, that will take weeks
<ActionParsnip> ProbeDot, you run a vpn on the centos box to allow remote access. The whole LAN will not be converted to VPN
<ActionParsnip> ProbeDot, the VPN functionality will only be connectable from the WAN side
<ProbeDot> ActionParsnip ic.
<mika__> hi
<ActionParsnip> ProbeDot, the VPN pc will then get an internal IP
<ActionParsnip> hi mika__
<ActionParsnip> ProbeDot_, thats how I do my job. I VPN to USA from UK and maintain servers
<mika__> I installed KDE4 on gutsy ... I managed to login once ... but now it crashes each time I try to login
<ActionParsnip> mika__, does it do it with any other accounts?
<mika__> bummer ... the only reason I installed kubuntu was KDE4 .. hehe
<ActionParsnip> mika__, its not fully implemented yet
<mika__> Action .. oh ok ...
<ActionParsnip> mika__, you are runing both kde3.5 and kde4
<mika__> Action .. whan other accounts you're refering to ?
<mika__> Action .. yes, I am on KDE 3.5 now
<cpk1> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ActionParsnip> mika__, if another username logs in to a kde4 session is it ok?
<cpk1> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<mika__> Action .. let me create one more user and try
<jimat> !qmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> ProbeDot_, any better?
<ProbeDot_> ActionParsnip sory. got disconnected
<ProbeDot_> what were you saying
<ProbeDot_> i never used vpn before. need guidance
<ActionParsnip> ProbeDot_, did you create a new user and log in as it?
<jussi01> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<cpk1> my question is though, does ebox do shorewall config?
<ActionParsnip> oh sorry, im mixing you with mika__
<mika__> Action .. I created another user and it worked again
<ActionParsnip> mika__, ok so its fairly stable with the fresh user??
<ProbeDot_> ActionParsnip i use centos
<mika__> Action ... it doesnt crash imediately
<mika__> Action .. let me go in KDE4 and come here from there
<ActionParsnip> mika__, you got full updates??
<ActionParsnip> ProbeDot_, I'd research into setting up a vpn then using the vpn factoid above
<ActionParsnip> ProbeDot_, its a big subject but very powerful
<ProbeDot_> ActionParsnip thanks !
<ProbeDot_> ActionParsnip pm?
<ActionParsnip> sure
<hell_> hi there. is there anybody russian?
<_linuxAS_> Hi, hola
<ActionParsnip> !ru | hell_
<ubotu> hell_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> hey _linuxAS_
<ActionParsnip> !hi | _linuxAS_
<ubotu> _linuxAS_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rysiek|pl> !es | _linuxAS_
<ubotu> _linuxAS_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rysiek|pl> _linuxAS_: thought you might wanna know ;)
<amerigo> Hello buddies
<amerigo>  I need a msn account to test in chat my web-cam
<amerigo> there is anyones
<amerigo> ??
<VsmCH> If you want I can give you mine
<amerigo> ok,
<amerigo> i'm using kopete...
<VsmCH> hum
<VsmCH> I have some problems with irc
<VsmCH> it blocked my personal message
<amerigo> it seems to work, but when I send webcam nothing appens
<VsmCH> Hum
<VsmCH> We can try it
<VsmCH> give me your account
<amerigo> ok
<amerigo> its my sister account
<amerigo> a moment
<jussi01> VsmCH: you are not registered/identified
<amerigo> amour87@hotmail.it
<jussi01> !register | VsmCH
<ubotu> VsmCH: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<amerigo> ready?
<jussi01> amerigo: I wouldnt do that, all of the logs of these channels are published
<VsmCH> yes amerigo
<amerigo> ok np
<amerigo> VsmCH: you have to contact me...
<VsmCH> I see you offline
<amerigo> offline?
<VsmCH> yes
<VsmCH> Sorry , I need to go
<VsmCH> bb
<amerigo> try now
<VsmCH> no change
<VsmCH> sry .
<amerigo> ok
<out_> tadam....
<amerigo> jussi01: are you a boot?
<Jucato> he isn't
<Jucato> (unless he was transformed into footware)
 * emilsedgh is wondering if Jucato is a bot
<emilsedgh> :P
<Jucato> you were saying?
<Jucato> >:)
 * emilsedgh closes his mouth
<emilsedgh> :P
<drbobb> hey, recently sometimes when i use adept-updater to install upgrades, it kills my xserver.. has anyone else dealt with that?
<drbobb> i'm using nvidia's proprietary driver, in case it matters
<Probedot_> is there a way to download virus definition files for nod32 v2.7 ?
<Riddell> Remember folks: amarok hug triage day https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080313/KDE
<yao_ziyua1> sometimes the pc speaker "beeps",
<yao_ziyua1> what does that mean?
<mariooo> Ciao amici di #kubuntu !!
<niko_> hi to all
<niko_> italian chan?
<Jucato> !it | niko_
<Dragnslcr> !it
<ubotu> niko_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<niko_> tnx
<yazan> hi
<Odd-rationale> !hi | yazan
<ubotu> yazan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<amigo> hey! when I mount sshfs under bash shell, I have error "Warning: no access to tty (Bad file descriptor).". If I change my shell to zsh. I have success mount sshfs. any idea?
<niko_> hi
<niko_> my audio cardo doesn't work....
<niko_> someone can help me?
<jussi01> niko_: which audio card?
<niko_> uhm...
<niko_> i dunno...
<niko_> eheheh
<niko_> lspci?
<jussi01> yes please
<niko_> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<mika__> hi jussi .. from finland ?
<jussi01> niko_: hrmmm, not sure if that is one of the intel variants
<jussi01> hiya mika__ sort of...
<jussi01> mika__: ask me in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<mika__> jussi ... :)
<mika__> jussi okay
<router> ima li ot Bulgaria
<jussi01> niko_: have a look at the intelhda issues, Im not sure if its relevant to your card, but maybe.
<jussi01> !intelhda | niko_
<ubotu> niko_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<niko_> it's not an intel
<jussi01> niko_: I know, but IIRC the nvidial ones had intel chipsets in them
<niko_> okiz
<jussi01> !away > rysiek|pl
<jussi01> niko_: I could be wrong, so I suggest you ask that nice guy mr. google about it
<niko_> uhm....
<router> 7.10 and Nvidia 7050 - driver?
<rysiek|pl> jussi01: argh, sorry about that, forgot I was on #kubuntu too...
<amerigo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jussi01> !ati | router
<ubotu> router: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
 * rysiek|pl slaps himself
<router> thanx
<jussi01> :)
<lorenzo_> ciao
<fat-head> i am having trouble accessing my existing installation of kubuntu, using the livecd i get " hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999 " what does that meaaan and how do i fix it ?
<fat-head> anyone?
<bolunga> hola
<bolunga> hay alguien?
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bolunga> ok ubotu
<kaxi> what does "import dbus" do? in devicemanager.py (kde-hal-devce-manager) i get and error  "ImportError: No module named dbus"
 * genii sips a coffee
 * Jucato sips a T
<genii> Jucato: Quiet in here
<Jucato> you'll have your chance :)
 * Jucato says "chance" with a British accent
<genii> heh
<genii> work is needing me here right now , afk
<niko_> audio problem solved!
<niko_> i've installed linux-backports-modules
<niko_> and now ALSA module work perfectly
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> how do i check memory consumption for a specific program?
<sivaji> lovre use "top"
<lovre> what collumn is phisical memory cons. ? RES, SHR?
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: RES is the closest to physical memory used.
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: Although it's not that simple ;)
<lovre> can you please explain?
<lovre> why not
<lovre> is it hard to detect or...?
<Skaman> hi guys, there's a way to fix the kubuntu install through the cd?i even can't login in shell mode after the latest hardy install...
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: It's just pretty complex - hang on, I'll try to find a link...
<lovre> ok, thank you SSJ_GZ
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: Here's some info: http://virtualthreads.blogspot.com/2006/02/understanding-memory-usage-on-linux.html
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: The article doesn't mention swap usage, though, which is another factor that complicates matters.
<lovre> is swap usage anything like the windows ?
<lovre> SSJ_GZ: is it normal if my swap usage is @ 0%?
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: Yes, that's fine.
<lovre> i have 2Gb RAM
<lovre> ok
<Skaman> there's a way to fix the kubuntu install through the cd?i even can't login in shell mode after the latest hardy install...
<LadyNikon> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<LadyNikon> Skaman: see above
<jlt> Hello I am facing a problem with kdesktop since upgrading to 3.5.9:  Instead of showing files in ~/Desktop the desktop displays the files in /.
<lovre> i have another question. When i call man for a command, i enter the subroutine or something, and i can exit with q. Is there a way to get the contents of man in stdout?
<LadyNikon> you mean a string that forwards it to another file besides man?
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: man <prog> | cat
<genii> jlt: Are you running as root?
<jlt> no
<jlt> genii: no
<genii> jlt: OK. Did you have a separate /home partition previously?
<jlt> genii: I did and I still do.
<genii> jlt: Did the partition names change after upgrade, or else the fstab modified so that / is mounted as /home now?
<genii> Or possibly another / from a different linux install, etc etc
<jlt> genii: Not sure about the partition names.  But everything is still mounted in the same place as before.
<lovre> SSJ_GZ: thank you. I thought i tried that, but it seems i didnt :D thank very much
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: np :)
<genii> jlt: Looks like perhaps this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/175982
<lovre> SSJ_GZ: another question. The command "top" also goes into a program something like man. But i cant get it as a string with cat
<lovre> SSJ_GZ: top | cat ->doesnt work
<lovre> SSJ_GZ: it still just runs top
<lovre> SSJ_GZ: is there a way to get a current state of top and send it to stdout
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: top -bn1
<lovre> SSJ_GZ: thanx again :D :D youve helped me alot :D
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: Hehe - you're welcome :)
<jlt> genii: will try what's described there. thanks
<genii> jlt: Hope it helps.
<jlt> genii: Yes it did.  Thanks a lot.
<genii> jlt: You're welcome
<_Angelus_> i bought an adapter to connect my laptop's hard drive to my pc, but the pc putted it as primary , i switched it to slave but the switch is a bit big  and the adapter dosen't fit too well with it , so there's a risk of the hard drive getting dis connected,
<_Angelus_> now would be there loss of speed if i installed linux on the laptop's hard drive as primary ?
<MrJoey> Is there a way to list available SSH servers on a network?
<trappist> MrJoey: you'd use nmap for that
<fat-head> i cant use ubuntu i get a xorg.conf error
<fat-head> how do i reset xorg.conf
<fat-head> ?
<trappist> fat-head: sudo dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg
<trappist> fat-head: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<trappist> sorry typo
<fat-head> thnx
<Probedot_> i need to configure apache to allow access to http:\\url.com\dummy\download , But to block access ,to http:\\url.com\dummy on port 80,can you do it?
<Probedot_>  (i do need access to dummy on 443, i have a site where the root folder is a login to a console i need blocked,but a subfolder of that folder is open to clients to access files from,  I dont want people to access the console but still have access to the downloads, with Virt hosts,is that how i set up ports? like if i want it to work via 443,do i use *:443
<MrJoey> <fat-head> how do i reset xorg.conf ==> You can also delete xorg.conf and let X rebuild it.  Sometimes that works better than the dpkg way
<ForsakenSoul> hello
<ForsakenSoul> where can i configure the sources list in kubuntu
<frank_> ForsakenSoul: adept -> manage repositories
<ForsakenSoul> and just for the info.. does anyone here use kde 4 ?
<frank_> ForsakenSoul: I don't. I'll wait at least till 4.1
<ForsakenSoul> is it still buggy?
<ForsakenSoul> frank_ I fell I'm gonna sound very very stupid but is there a program like add/remove programs like in ubuntu ?
<ForsakenSoul> feel*
<frank_> ForsakenSoul: well it's still missing features that 3.5 has.
<frank_> ForsakenSoul: yes. open k-menu and it's right there ;-)
<ForsakenSoul> oh :D really ... this did sound very stupid :D
<ForsakenSoul> don't mind me
<MrJoey> KDE 4.0 doesn't seem complete
<MrJoey> hopefully KDE 4.1 will be more on par with KDE 3.5.8
<MrJoey> <ForsakenSoul> where can i configure the sources list in kubuntu ==> You can edit it manually at /etc/apt/sources.lst too if you like.
<Probedot_> i need to configure apache to allow access to http:\\url.com\dummy\download , But to block access ,to http:\\url.com\dummy on port 80,can you do it?
<Probedot_>  (i do need access to dummy on 443, i have a site where the root folder is a login to a console i need blocked,but a subfolder of that folder is open to clients to access files from,  I dont want people to access the console but still have access to the downloads, with Virt hosts,is that how i set up ports? like if i want it to work via 443,do i use *:443
<ForsakenSoul> mrjoey yeah i know about that one .. but i'm not usually in a big hurry to configure things manually unless it's the only way to do it
<Jucato> There's an "Edit Software Sources" button too (but if you're going to use that, use Adept Manager instead...)
<Jucato> (because once you're finished editing the sources in Add/Remove Programs, it won't reload/refresh, so as if nothing happened)
<frank_> Jucato: hmmm... add/remove programs should really update after you edit the sources
<Jucato> frank_: should vs. doesn't
 * Jucato tried to fix it. failed
<ForsakenSoul> frank_ what Internet browser do you use ?
<mika__> kubuntu 64 bit flash no sound ?
<frank_> ForsakenSoul: Firefox mostly
<ForsakenSoul> frank_ ... I'll have to bug you again
<ForsakenSoul> is there a alsa micer in kde or is it only for gnome
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<frank_> ForsakenSoul: in kde it's called kmix. it's in the multimedia menu
<ForsakenSoul> frank_ yeah found it but usually the PCM worked
<ForsakenSoul> now it has no difference how high ot low it is
<Agent_bob> depends on the source whether it's pcm or not
<ForsakenSoul> agent_bob well ... the source are some mp3 files played in xmms
<Agent_bob> so check the output of xmms   if it's using alsa/arts  or something else.    maybe you player is not channeling through pcm
<ForsakenSoul> the output plugin is alsa and it's pcm
<Agent_bob> then run kdesudo alsamixer and check the adjustment of pcm
<ForsakenSoul> Agent_bob my bad ... forgot i have to restart the xmms
<ForsakenSoul> :D
<Agent_bob> ah hit on the first pass.     tov
<frank_> Agent_bob: does tov stand for something?
<Agent_bob> ummm   good
<Agent_bob> translates to "good"
<frank_> Agent_bob: i don't get it
<Agent_bob> that's ok.
<ForsakenSoul> agent_bob how do i change the icon of a file on the desktop
<Agent_bob> ForsakenSoul right click it.    properties  ?
<frank_> Agent_bob: can't pm right now.. so thanks!
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<ForsakenSoul> yeah found it ... Agent_bob sorry about the stupid question i'm just new to KDE and it's kinda confusing if you have never used it
<ForsakenSoul> i have only used gnowe till now
 * dthacker-work waves
<fuhreal> Can someone tell me how to ensure i have my workgroup name set correctly?
<ForsakenSoul> brb to reboot :D
 * genii hands out more coffees
 * cuznt grabs a cup.... danks
<cuznt> <truxel> *** nutritious AND delicious! -MrPalmer
 * bomber shines genii's shoes repeating thank you thank you
<genii> fuhreal: does command: testparm             report any errors in your smb.conf   settings?
<genii> cuznt: bitte :)
<genii> bomber: They're sneakers but thanks for the thought
<bomber> thats just a technicality
<fuhreal> genii: yah lock ERROR: lock directory /var/run/samba does not existERROR: pid directory /var/run/samba does not exist
<fuhreal> genii: any ideas ?
<fuhreal> Where is smb.conf ?
<genii> fuhreal: OK that's one's not a biggie, just the logging. You can fix by: sudo mkdir /var/run/samba            and it should be able to log now. But thats unrelated to the other issue
<genii> fuhreal: In /etc/samba
<genii> file-locking not logging rather
<fuhreal> hrmm ....
<fuhreal> funny thing is.... it worked last night ...
<root> español
<genii> fuhreal: Does the workgroup name have spaces or other characters not normally used like ~!@  or so on?
<fuhreal> genii: nope.... well it shouldn't .. unless something has re written my config from install here ....
<fuhreal> genii: how can i check m yworkgroup name ?
<root> pàra chat en español
<genii> fuhreal: cat /etc/samba/smb.conf|grep workgroup   is a fast way to tell from the conf file
<IppatsuMan> !es | root
<ubotu> root: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rudd-o__> genii: faster: grep workgroup /etc/samba/smb.conf
<rudd-o__> no pipes
<genii> rudd-o__: I know, my syntax is inelegant :) But it works
<Jucato> also inefficient :P
<Jucato> (2 commands vs 1 :P)
 * genii fends off the critics
<genii> Jucato: I know, i get crap about it all the time LOL
<fuhreal> genii: when smb is edited do i need to restart samba
<fuhreal> ?
<Agent_bob> echo `cat blah | grep foo | cat`     if you just like using extra (do nothing) filters   :)
<genii> fuhreal: Yes
<rudd-o__> hahaaha
<rudd-o__> fuhreal: you can reload it
<rudd-o__> sighup
<fuhreal> genii: its not in /etc/init.d ....
<genii> fuhreal: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<rudd-o__> but it's easier to just restart
<fuhreal> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not fo
<genii> fuhreal: Hmm. And you say samba was working last night?
<fuhreal> genii: yup
<genii> fuhreal: Is this on a client machine, or the samba server which we are working?
<fuhreal> genii: client .. trying to connect to a windoze box
<Agent_bob> is smb need to access winos ?
<genii> fuhreal: OK, so the sm.conf file is pretty much moot there then. Clients only use smbclient
<genii> *smb.conf
<genii> fuhreal: In file browser put url like:    smb://x.x.x.x                     where x.x.x.x  is replaced by the IP of your Windows computer
<fuhreal> genii: i wish i could find the bar in dolphin that i could type in ....
<fuhreal> lol
<fuhreal> darnit
<jussi01> fuhreal: click the little thing on the top left (looks like an empty battery)
<fuhreal> jussi01: nice .. thanks
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 uses konq
<matthew__> When (roughly) does hardy come out?
<fuhreal> genii: ok i can get the with SMB:// but unfortnately can't browse via dolphin gui by clicking network
<jussi01> matthew__: april
<fuhreal> not a big deal though
<jussi01> matthew__: hardy questions in #ubuntu+1 though :)
<fuhreal> All this to burn some mac images for a chick with big boobies awe man.. :/
<youni> hello
<jussi01> hi
<fuhreal> 2nd networking issue :) anyone know what protocol amarok needs to play mp3's sitting on a windoze box ?
<fuhreal> i.e. stream em '
<jussi01> fuhreal: just mount the share in fstab
<jussi01> samba is fine
<fuhreal> jussi01: but i don't want it mounting all the time
<flipstar> fstab means automount
<fuhreal> flipstar: but if i put it in fstab, won't it always try to mount on boot?
<flipstar> yes..but doesnt matter if it failes
<jussi01> fuhreal: yeah, but if its not there it wont mount
<Agent_bob> fuhreal unless you specify 'noauto'
<fuhreal> jussi01: when i try to just use samba amarok complains about the plugin for the network is not suitable
<rudd-o__> you can put in the mount options the word noauto and then it won't be booted
<fuhreal> but it works fine with rythmbox .. i just like amarok better
<jussi01> fuhreal: you need it mounted via fstab
<fuhreal> really ....
<rudd-o__> and you can put "noauto,user" also there and it will let regular users mount it as well
<Agent_bob> rudd-o__ you prefer 'user' over 'users' ?
<fuhreal> so ..... any idea why ryhtmbox doesn't require the fstab declaration but amarok does?
<Agent_bob> fuhreal cause amarok is weaker and requires more support ???      </hides>
<fuhreal> ps... DMG2ISO is a great app
<fuhreal> Agent_bob: lol ...... but its so perty
<Agent_bob> "beauty is a curse"
<coreymon77> ???
<coreymon77> thats a little random
<fuhreal> coreymon77: u just got here thats why
<niko_> someone can help me in configuring my atheros wifi chipset?
<coreymon77> i guess so
<coreymon77> niko_: sure
<niko_> tnx
<coreymon77> niko_: simple
<coreymon77> niko_: whats the actual card btw?
<niko_> i've tried madwifi
<niko_> ar5006eg
<coreymon77> fuhreal:
<coreymon77> fuhreal: sorry about thyat
<coreymon77> niko_: company?
<niko_> atheros...
<Agent_bob> coreymon77 yeah it's also OT i think you should ban Agent_bob  .... oh wait i'm Agent_bob,    never mind.
<coreymon77> oh, okay
<Agent_bob> :)
<coreymon77> wow, this is a first, an atheros card that doesnt work out  of the box
<niko_> uhm....
<niko_> corey... i'm going crazy
<genii> back (work emergency)
<niko_> but i need my atheros chipset
<coreymon77> niko_: no problem
<coreymon77> niko_: we will get it working, dont worry
<Agent_bob> wb genii
<flipstar> niko_: did you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<coreymon77> niko_: so, you tried the madwifi instructions?
<niko_> the link of flipstar?
<genii> fuhreal: Likely the Windows box is getting a different IP each time and the cache tries the old IP. Or also broadcast address is not set on one or both boxes for announcing to work
<genii> Agent_bob: Thanks
<niko_> yes but don't work...
<coreymon77> niko_: well, have you looked at flipstars link? and what are you using, feisty edgy, gutsy
<niko_> now i've removed the package installed by adept
<fuhreal> genii: nope .. its starick ....
<niko_> gutsy
<fuhreal> *static
<niko_> yes but don't work
<fuhreal> can ubuntu burn dmg files ?
<fuhreal> direcly ... without converting to iso first?
<coreymon77> niko_: you should get the madwifi tools package, its better than nothing
<niko_> uhm
<niko_> but not work
<coreymon77> but
<coreymon77> lets just see something
<niko_> okiz
<coreymon77> niko_: do you mind doing something for me
<niko_> sure
<coreymon77> niko_: type iwconfig into a console window
<niko_> done
<coreymon77> niko_: and paste the output on pastebin
<niko_> 1pastebin
<niko_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kcin>  how do i make a script run on startup
<sebbar> hi, once I have remotely logged into a computer through ssh, how do I execute a program on it? the program is on my pc
<niko_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59492/
<flipstar> fuhreal: you might try to mount it and then burn ..
<coreymon77> okay then
<flipstar> fuhreal: see http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm for that
<Agent_bob> sebbar type the name of the "program" ?
<niko_> how i remove the driver installed?
<coreymon77> niko_: install the madwifi-tools package and use that to install your driver
<coreymon77> you need the driver
<jussi01> !autostart | kcin
<ubotu> kcin: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<niko_> corey
<niko_> step by step please
<niko_> first i installmad wifi tools
<coreymon77> sorry
<coreymon77> sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<niko_> done
<coreymon77> now im not too sure if that is a graphical package or not, but
<fuhreal> flipstar: any idea what -o loop command is for mount?
<coreymon77> look in your kmenu and see if you can find madwifi tools anywhere in it
<coreymon77> or anything related to madwifi
<Agent_bob> fuhreal man mount       actually   man man
<niko_> nothing
<niko_> onlyt a new command
<fuhreal> Agent_bob: uh huh
<niko_> madwifi-unload
<sebas891> hey folks, I'm trying to install kubuntu on a fancy laptop. I'm trying to boot with noapic nolapic no luck.
<sebas891> any idea?
<sebbar> Agent_bob: mmh I type ./program and get command not found, as I'd expect... remember that program is on my pc
<matthew__> what is ubuntu 7.10 called again?  I am trying to file a bug report and it wants to know the project name..
<flipstar> gutsy
<flipstar> gibbon
<coreymon77> niko_: im sorry, im not all to familiar with the usage of that package and im away from my linux box at the moment
<Agent_bob> fuhreal almost all linux commands can be inspected/invesitgated with the "man" command     there are exceptions of course,   bash builtins  use  help command     and a few commands don't have any manual page   most of them have info pages though.    info blah
<frank_> matthew__: the project name in launchpad is just ubuntu
<niko_> where i can go to receive this help?
<niko_> please....
<coreymon77> niko_: however, try madwifi-tools --help in console
<coreymon77> see if that gives you anything
<matthew__> frank_: It replied with: There is no project named 'ubuntu' registered in Launchpad
<niko_> no
<matthew__> what a stupid bug tracker
<niko_> nothing
<coreymon77> niko_: can you find wlan tools anywhere
<frank_> matthew__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<feelz> xdcc list
<coreymon77> niko_: sorry, i have to go
<coreymon77> niko_: i need to get back to class now
<niko_> i'm going crazy!
<niko_> okey
<niko_> see u soon!
<fuhreal> Agent_bob: thanks, i'm aware of the man command, just short on time right now.. thanks though
<matthew__> frank_: thanks!
<Agent_bob> fuhreal welcome    and less does searchs    man mount     /loop
<Agent_bob> i wasn't trying ot be "mean" or "shnuty"  about it.
<malro> hey
<flipstar> any good alternatives for firefox ?
<malro> whats the website to set up kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> flipstar: Opera, if you don't mind non-OSS stuff
<jussi01> !browsers | flipstar
<ubotu> flipstar: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<malro> whats the website for seting up compz-fusion
<niko_> atheros driver
<niko_> who can help me?
<Agent_bob> elinks   :)        but that's probably not what you mean flipstar      some like konqueror     some epiphny  or what ever it's called.
<malro> whats the website for seting up compz-fusion?
<jussi01> !compiz | malro
<ubotu> malro: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Agent_bob> dillo is light weight  if you like small
<flipstar> i will try opera, thanks :)
<malro> thanx
 * genii sips his coffee and thinks about all the KDE4-Compiz questions
<Agent_bob> flipstar might i sujest   apt-cache search web browser
<flipstar> Agent_bob: 298 lines output from that ..
<Agent_bob> so filter it.    apt-cache search web browser | grep -i "web browser"
<flipstar> great :)
<malro> whats the website for seting up compz-fusion
<malro> i forgot
<malro> :s
<flipstar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<malro> thankx
<frank_> genii: kwin will get compositing
<Arwen> frank_, technically, it already has it. Just not a very good implementation.
<frank_> msg ubotu alsa
<exe> hello guys i search for the xubuntu quells?
<genii> frank_: I'm just not looking forward to all of it
<exe> can you help me?
<frank_> exe: what's a quell?
<Agent_bob> !find quells
<ubotu> No packages matching 'quells' could be found
<exe> sry quellen
<Agent_bob> !find quellen
<ubotu> No packages matching 'quellen' could be found
<exe> no package i search for the link
<genii> quellen french for "where is it?"  ?
<jussi01> is quellen a theme?
<exe> no reference i mean
<Agent_bob> /join #xubuntu    for the help channel     http://ubuntu.com   for the utl
<exe> i have kubuntu
<Agent_bob> utl ???   url
<exe> jey
<exe> yes
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop     to fetch all the related packages.
<Agent_bob> oh and one more thing.
<Agent_bob> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lumm> !find mediatomb
<ubotu> No packages matching 'mediatomb' could be found
<Agent_bob> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<genii> It's not a game, a streaming media server (UPNP)
<genii> lumm: http://mediatomb.cc/pages/download#debian_ubuntu
<mkargar_> hello all frinend!
<genii> lumm: It's not in Ubuntu yet because still in Debian Unstable
<lumm> it is
<lumm> atleast 0.10
<lumm> 0.11 not
<genii> lumm: In Hardy but not < Hardy
<lumm> mh i had it in gutsy.
<lumm> anyway just wanted to tryout the bot
<lumm> :D
<Agent_bob> that page states "MediaTomb made it into Debian and Ubuntu recently and is currently in Debian unstable (with 0.11.0),"    however i suspect that genii is correct
<nick_> whos mediatomb
<Agent_bob> http://mediatomb.cc/pages/download#debian_ubuntu
<jussi01> !info mediatomb hardy
<ubotu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0.dfsg1-2 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 96 kB
<jussi01> :)
<mkargar_> i instlled Kubuntu 7.10 64 bit on my system!since of selected Kubuntu in Grub page,kubuntu not showing ''splash scree'' and my monitor turning off an showing error:Video mod not supported!this problem is only since of install!
<genii> There ya go
<mkargar_> SplashBoot!!!
<nick_> wait
<nick_> why does adept updater want me to remove kaffeine-xine?
<mkargar_> not splash screen!Splash Boot!
<Agent_bob> they really should NOT announce that things have "made it into"  when it's still in pre-release !
<nick_> i thought gstreamer sucked and was full of aids
<jpatrick> nick_: new realease had a change
<Doctor_Nick> jpatrick: how so?
<jpatrick> Doctor_Nick: dunno, but I had the same change here
<Doctor_Nick> hows video work on yours?
<Doctor_Nick> does xvideo still work?
<jpatrick> Doctor_Nick: I personally use codeine, don't really like kaffeine
<Doctor_Nick> well i mean
<Doctor_Nick> are you using gstreamer with codeine?
<jpatrick> Doctor_Nick: "aptitude changelog kaffeine" doesn't show much info...
<jpatrick> Doctor_Nick: no, xine for all
<Doctor_Nick> mmm.
<frank_> Doctor_Nick: maybe your repo is inconsistent right now. amarok-xine shouldn't have to be removed
<Doctor_Nick> i know
<Doctor_Nick> amarok-xine is getting updated
<Doctor_Nick> kaffeine-xine is getting removed
<frank_> Doctor_Nick: kaffeine-xine*
<Doctor_Nick> yeah
<jussi01> Doctor_Nick: hardy or gutsy?
<Doctor_Nick> gutsy
<jussi01> weird...
<Doctor_Nick> i just dont want it to break my shit :/
<jussi01> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Agent_bob> busted fecal     oh my!
<Doctor_Nick> i wish ubuntu had a roll back feature like windows does whenever an update goes kakky-wompus
<frank_> Doctor_Nick: just don't upgrade right now. maybe this will resolve itself
<Doctor_Nick> frank_: good idear
<fuhreal> Would i need Wine to run a windows .exe ?
<fuhreal> i.e. a keygen
<jussi01> fuhreal: yes
<jussi01> !o4o | fuhreal
<ubotu> fuhreal: Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Doctor_Nick> maybe it's a legal keygen
<jpatrick> !piracy | jussi01 (;))
<ubotu> jussi01 (;)): piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Agent_bob> fuhreal yes you would need wine to run an m$ .exe
<Pici> ...
<fuhreal> is wine located in the adept installer?
<jpatrick> Pici: yo!
<Agent_bob> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<Agent_bob> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Agent_bob> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<flipstar> legal keygen ? oO
<fuhreal> flipstar: of course
<jussi01> moving right along
 * fuhreal screams as he bit his toung
 * fuhreal can't spell 
<fuhreal> So if I use apt-get to install wine.... it "should" show up in kmenu no ?
<flipstar> in kmenu is only wine stuff..not wine itself
<frank_> fuhreal: just click the the .exe after wine is installed
<Agent_bob> the o4o infonode is imprecise.  most of those topics are expressly forbiden on the freenode network not just this channel.    which makes me seriously consider not spending any more time on freenode than required.
<Agent_bob> wine /path/to/file.exe
<feelz> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mkargar_> i instlled Kubuntu 7.10 64 bit on my system!since of selected Kubuntu in Grub page,kubuntu not showing ''splash Boot'' and my monitor turning off an showing error:Video mod not supported!this problem is only since of install!
<jussi01> mkargar_: what happens when you leave it?
 * Agent_bob thinks irc.freenode.net   should rename to irc.restrictednode.net
<jussi01> does it finally boot?
<jussi01> Agent_bob: this is really not the place for that...
<Agent_bob> i know.  that's the point.   but i;m on my way out anyway.
<Agent_bob> shalom jussi01 genii and anyone i missed.
<mkargar_> when i selected Kubuntu 7.10,spplash boot not showing and my monitor turning off!!
<fuhreal> sweet
<fuhreal> wine worked perfect
<fuhreal> thanks all for your help!
<jussi01> mkargar_: yes, if you leave it for a few mins, what happens?
<genii> Agent_bob: Laters :)
<jussi01> fuhreal: great :)
<fuhreal> bbl :)
<mkargar_> my monitor masseging erro:Video mode not supporting!
<mkargar_> my monitor masseging erro:Video mode not supported!
<jussi01> mkargar_: try booting in recovery mode
<jussi01> (selectable from grub)
<mkargar_> i tested recovery mode!but,My problem not sloved!
<mkargar_> not Solved!
<flipstar> byebye
<jussi01> mkargar_: did revery mode boot ?
<jussi01> recovery*
<mkargar_> jussis01:i test it!problem not solved!
<jussi01> mkargar_: ok, so it did not boot then?
<le_> hi girl
<mkargar_> No not!my system booting & not problem!
<mkargar_> another problem is since of enabling Graphic DriverNvidia 6800 GT)
<mkargar_> in the boot,all script fonts is Large!!!
<ScorpKing> mkargar_: using !!! all the time does not get you faster help !!!
<mkargar_> excusme dear friend!
<Arwen> damn, compiz's group/tab windows plugin is meaningless. :)
 * ScorpKing doesn't use compiz.. too much problems to keep drivers working
<Arwen> eh, I had driver problems until I stopped using fglrx
<Arwen> works fine now
<ScorpKing> Arwen: what is fglrx?
<Arwen> proprietary ATI driver
<Arwen> it sucks (tm)
<jpatrick> !fglrx
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ScorpKing> ah ok
<ar0nic> hey guys ive got a bit of a question about getting all codecs and such up to date
<ar0nic> ive installed  a few last nite but in mplayer vlc and kaffiene im getting no video and sound only
<ar0nic> awesome so i guess this is a channel of idlers....?
<cdmwd> Im here
<cdmwd> I actually am doing hw
<jussi01> !codecs | ar0nic
<ubotu> ar0nic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ar0nic> yeah im a noob, ive been googling my ass off bro
<otaku-san> well I was getting on to check up on any news
<cdmwd> I was going to ask some questions though
<ar0nic> ive already downloaded the restricted formats
<ar0nic> that middle link looks interesting
<cdmwd> http://kubuntuguide.org/Gutsy
<jussi01> ar0nic: let me guess, running compiz with intel graphics?
<cdmwd> check there if it solves anything
<cdmwd> I had a compiz problem too that seems to be a reported bug
<ar0nic> no jussi
<ar0nic> hp p4 lappy with ati graphics
<ar0nic> how would i go about removing all codecs ive previously installed and then re applying them
<jussi01> ar0nic: running compiz at all?
<ar0nic> compiz?
<ar0nic> these are the ones i installed last nite
<ar0nic> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<jussi01> ar0nic: that just adds the medibuntu repo
<ar0nic> this one as well sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<jussi01> ar0nic: exactly what type of files are you trying to play?
<ar0nic> all my media room my win box
<ar0nic> divx xvid avi mpeg so on so forth
<ar0nic> on not room***
<ar0nic> im still trying to get used to using cli commands and package managers
<ar0nic> this is a fun OS to troubleshoot but a bit of its whacky
<otaku-san> ar0nic: are you new to Ubuntu..and even the kernel Linux?
<ubuntu> wenas
<otaku-san> just curious..that came out rude
<ar0nic> for instance it tol me repeatvely i didnt have samba nfs installed to network but i went to my network folders and there it was samba and it showed all my other networked pc's
<ar0nic> no otaku-san im total noob
<ar0nic> but ive been reading like crazy
<ar0nic> trying to figure things out
<jussi01> ar0nic: you have a good attitude. :)
<otaku-san> I agree
 * jussi01 is happy to see that
<otaku-san> okay...I'm trying to drudge up some old info I had on this problem of yours ar0nic
<DaSkreech> ar0nic: Welcome to Linux and Kubuntu!
<ar0nic> thanks guys
<otaku-san> somewhere deep in my box I have everything you need...
<ar0nic> problem is, lets say i find a good faq on my issue so ill do the cli commmand as oppose to the package manager
 * genii refrains from commenting
<ar0nic> but when the problem doesnt fix should i undo everything ive added
<DaSkreech> genii: How's that Koffee ?
<ar0nic> then its prolly good you are genii
 * genii hands DaSkreech a freshly brewed Tim Horton's coffee
<ar0nic> id prefer to use vlc player
<otaku-san> it normally is a good idea to keep what you install...just in case you have dependencies later
<ar0nic> as its what i use on my win box and i like the program...so i hit up there site and follow all  instructions...but still ive got  sound and no video
<otaku-san> keep vlc
<otaku-san> ah..late there
<ar0nic> ive got mplayer source on here..i just grabbed it and didnt use any type of package manager or cli command
<zimon> i've got a problem with hal, think. usb-drives are mounted automatically, but cds / dvds aren't .... after reboot, i need to modprobe ide-cd and restart hal to make it work exactly once
<ar0nic> just grabbed the source...so in a sense i cant even run the program with out using some tyype of shell commands?
<genii> zimon: Perhaps add ide-cd to /etc/modules
<otaku-san> ya...I'm a total noob on this stuff..but you have to invoke the source somehow ar0nic
<otaku-san> you can't just have it sitting there..it has to be compiled
<ar0nic> thats what i thought
<otaku-san> where cli comes in
<otaku-san> or konsole..as I'm apt to call it
<ar0nic> but i thought i could just open the file with the mplayer executable and i would work heh
<ar0nic> i didnt see any compiling info on the mplayer page
<DaSkreech> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<zimon> genii: what for? i don't need the module if i want to mount cds manually. also, it does work only once .. afterwards the desktop icon of the formerly mounted cd doesn't even disappear
<DaSkreech> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.1 (gutsy), package size 3775 kB, installed size 9428 kB
<DaSkreech> ar0nic: Any reason you can't use the ones provided?
<otaku-san> ar0nic: hold on..executable?  Send me the page you got the file from
<ar0nic> DaSkreech:  I CAN USE kaffiene and vlc but no video
<ar0nic> i wont play divx
<ar0nic> it**
<DaSkreech> ar0nic: You did an apt-get install vlc?
<DaSkreech> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ar0nic> yes for vlc
<DaSkreech> ar0nic: read ^^^
<otaku-san> he got that on already
<ar0nic> have followed all instructions on the restricted formats
<ar0nic> and compilled
<ar0nic> does it hurt to do it twice?
<DaSkreech> woah what did you compile?
<DaSkreech> ar0nic: so you added multiverse?
<genii> zimon: Adding it to there would make it load every boot instead of needing to modprobe it etc etc. But if even doing that only makes it work once anyways then maybe no use. Are you ejecting the cd in software or just at the drive?
<zimon> genii: tried both, no difference
<ar0nic> multiverse?
<DaSkreech> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<otaku-san> hey, is firefox just a mem hog on Kubuntu...or is it my slow ass box?
<genii> zimon: is it in /etc/fstab noauto ?
<ar0nic> i chose all restriced repositories and such
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: it's a memory hog anywhere
<ar0nic> im using adept
<genii> (as option for the dev the cd is)
<zimon> genii: yes
<ar0nic> firefox is trash
<DaSkreech> ar0nic: so all checkboxes are checked
<ar0nic> yeah i can download from anywhere
<ar0nic> from any repositories that it
<ar0nic> is*
<DaSkreech> and you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<DaSkreech> after reloading
<genii> zimon: Have you tried with auto  instead?
<ar0nic> kubuntu or ubuntu
<zimon> genii: no .. do have to restart some service after changing the fstab?
<DaSkreech> kubuntu I think
<ar0nic> i keep getting links to the the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ar0nic> and have done that
<genii> zimon: No service restart needed there
<DaSkreech> ar0nic: are you running Kubuntu ?
<ar0nic> yes
<genii> zimon: Just try loading physically a cd in
<ar0nic> gutsy
<DaSkreech> ar0nic: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<zimon> genii: nothing happens
<genii> zimon: OK
<ar0nic> you think thats whats f'n me up
<ar0nic> ?
<DaSkreech> ar0nic: no idea but it's agood guess
<ar0nic> hmm
<ar0nic> i enjoy having to trouble shoot and what not
<ar0nic> my first voyeur with kubuntu was trying to load it onto my external usb hd on my main box
<ar0nic> after failing i decided my laptop with broken screen would do nicely
<ar0nic> (i have to hook it up to a moniter and what not)
<DaSkreech> ar0nic: :-)
<ar0nic> still no video
<peabody> I'm trying out kubuntu for the first time since Fiesty, which didn't support my disk arrays..
<Arwen> ugh, compiz makes my CPU idle at 17% usage
<peabody> now I've got a problem with Hardy
<peabody> I'm using a Logitech MX 500 bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<peabody> and when I start Kubuntu, when it gets to the login screen, I need to unplug my USB bluetooth dongle, then reconnect my mouse and keyboard to get them to work
<peabody> *MX 5000
<otaku-san> Arwen: haha...don't complain ;P  My boxen can hover at that idling with just a few programs (like text editors)
<otaku-san> my processor is pretty old
<peabody> I'm not sure if it is resetting and restarting the bluetooth device every boot, but it's pretty much a show stopper
<peabody> where could I find if there's a fix for something like this?
<DaSkreech> ar0nic: tried apt-get install mplayer?
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<exe_> hi ich brauch aḿal schnel hilfe ich hab ne nvdia karte weiß nich welche,und möchte gerne compiz starten,was für ne glx soll ich verwenden normal glx oder legacy?karte is schon älter
<otaku-san> has anyone tried to hack the music from iTunes on their windows partition and make it play on their Linux partition
<daiana> #kubuntu-es
<IppatsuMan> !de | exe_
<ubotu> exe_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<trappist> es?
<DaSkreech> can I up the number of desktops in compiz
<trappist> DaSkreech: yes, horizontal virtual size in general settings
<trappist> I wonder why I have 25 dbus-daemon processes running
<Freku> because 24 was not enough ?
<trappist> I see now that 23 of them have been running for at least 3 months... killall seems to have fixed it, standing by for side effects
<ar0nic> i ust tried a divx install and no dice there either
<DaSkreech> trappist: this is ccsm?
<trappist> DaSkreech: yeah
<DaSkreech> trappist: impressing my students :)
<trappist> heh
<otaku-san> hey, ar0nic where did you get your repo list?
<chassou> bousoir
<chassou> bonsoir*
<chassou> quelqu'un est francais?
<chassou> j'ai besoin d'aide :s
<lolowride> moi
<lolowride> :p
<genii> !fr | chassou
<ubotu> chassou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lolowride> -> kubunru-fr
<chassou> hun comment qu'on fait :p
<chassou> trouvé :x
<genii> chassou: On peut poser ici une question si elle est en anglais. Dans d'autres cas des visiteurs sont dirigés vers le canal qui est pour la langue qu'ils parlent.
 * genii loves babelfish
<genii> wait that came out wrong
 * genii sips his coffee
<otaku-san> I bet you do love it
<otaku-san> haha but really...it is pretty useful
<genii> otaku-san: Yes, sometimes comes in handy when foreign visitors are ignoring messages from the bot
<otaku-san> haha true.  It comes out a bit wrong in some cases...like wrong person..or wrong order of words.  But, for the most part it is understandable
 * rix-merka ära omas mullis
<El1> Hey guys anyone have some experience with wine? I've already got it up and running but my keyboard isn't working
 * genii can't find an easy to use Estonian translator
<Dragonath> how do I mount a b5t file?
 * Dragonath is an easy to use estonian translator :P
<flipstar> whats a b5t..?
<Dragonath> a weird image file
<Dragonath> google tells me it's blindwrite 5
<Dragonath> however that's about all that google tells me about mounting it
<flipstar> mount -o loop doesnt work ?
<Dragonath> it wants a fs type
<ScorpKing> Dragonath: man mount and see if it's supported
<flipstar> try hfs or so
<flipstar> or autodetect or how it is called..>man mount
<Dragonath> I don't find it in man mount
<Dragonath> hfs doesn't work
<frank_> Dragonath: http://www.acetoneiso.netsons.org/viewpage.php?page_id=1  AcetoneIso supports .b5i it must be related to that
<Dragonath> hmm how do I autodetect?
<Dragonath> well they do come in pairs - a b5t and a b5i file
<Dragonath> but I don't see how this helps me
<Dragonath> google told me daemon tools also has a b5t plugin
<flipstar> mount probably wont work with this proprietry formats
<Dragonath> however I really don't think running DT through wine with this plugin would help me :)
<frank_> Dragonath: install acetoneiso (basically does the function od daemon tools)
<Dragonath> hmm
<Dragonath> might be worth a shot
<Dragonath> thanks, I'll try it
<genii> !info b5i2iso
<ubotu> b5i2iso (source: b5i2iso): BlindWrite image to ISO image file converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Dragonath> ahh now you tell me :)
<genii> Dragonath: I just found it :)
<Dragonath> btw, when I purge something from adept, what does it do different than just removal?
<frank_> Dragonath: deletes configuration files
<frank_> Dragonath: it does a apt-get remove --purge
<Dragonath> ok
<Dragonath> I figured that myself, but somehow when i do purges they still leave some stuff behind
<Dragonath> is there any way to remove packages that aren't being used/needed by anything?
<flipstar> apt-get autoremove..
<flipstar> purgin only deletes config files in /etc/ not in homedir
<Dragonath> ahh
<Dragonath> this explains everything
<Dragonath> thanks
<TERE> hola
<TERE> hhh
<drkns> hello
<TERE> hello drkns
<flipstar> hi drkns, hi TERE
<drkns> i am using gwenview and when i select use external tool and select gimp it cannot find gimp
<TERE> spanish
<frank_> !es | TERE
<ubotu> TERE: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<drkns> i have gimp and works
<drkns> mostprobably it does not have the right command
<drkns> what it has as a command gimp-remote -n %F
<flipstar> gimp-remote %F yes
<flipstar> without the -n here
<genii> gimp-remote is for an already-running gimp
<flipstar> it started gimp here
<flipstar> and in konsole it also works
<flipstar> drkns: just try without the -n
<flipstar> here it says Unknown option -n
<genii> Ah, the man page at their site explains it will open an instance if none exists
<milian> does anybody know where I can disable the hibernation and suspend buttons in the kde3 shutdown menu? there should be a file somewhere for this...
<genii> That page http://www.gimp.org/man/gimp-remote.html
<drkns> thank you very much flipstar
<drkns> solved the problem
<ForsakenSoul> hi i just want to ask has anyone tryed kxdocker ?
<raylu> i have
<raylu> a little quirky, but it works once you have it set up
<ForsakenSoul> raylu is it easy to set up
<raylu> i decided in the end that i don't need a dock
<raylu> i use katapult instead :D
<raylu> no, it's actually a bit of a pain
<raylu> but is that really an issue for you?
<ForsakenSoul> well ... not really
<ForsakenSoul> :d
<raylu> good :D
<ForsakenSoul> i'm kinda newbie but i manage to set things up
<Dragonath> hmm there is a suspend button on the shutdown menu? how come I never see one? :)
<ForsakenSoul> after the 3 or 4 trial :D
<flipstar> Dragonath: clock logout first :)
<flipstar> err click
<ForsakenSoul> raylu ... i should download the source file right :D
<Dragonath> I did
<raylu> ForsakenSoul, i don't remember. if it's not in the repositories, yes
<Dragonath> I only have log out, hibernate, restart and turn off
<flipstar> isnt it hibernate ?
<ForsakenSoul> yeah there is no repository .. no binary for kubuntu
<raylu> er
<raylu> what binaries do they have?
<Dragonath> well hibernate kills the power to the pc
<raylu> you'll never see binary "for kubuntu"
<Dragonath> I'm more interested in it staying powered
<Dragonath> but to consume less power
<flipstar> type laptop-mode start
<ForsakenSoul> raylu mybad
<ForsakenSoul> didn't see the debian binary
<Dragonath> will it actually have any effect as I have a desktop pc? :)
<flipstar> guess yes..never tried
<Dragonath> heh there is no such command
<flipstar>  /etc/init.d/laptop-mode start maybe
<Dragonath> google tells me it's part of a toolkit
<flipstar> or install laptop-mode-tools
<flipstar> then try again :)
<Dragonath> turns out suspending isn't so good when your hard drive is active
<ForsakenSoul> raylu sorry for bugging you again .. i've installed the deb binary but can't find it anywere in the k menu
<flipstar> correct
<ForsakenSoul> should i search for the files manualy ?
<raylu> ForsakenSoul, i don't remember it appearing either
<raylu> i just ran the "kxdocker" command
<ForsakenSoul> could not run
<ForsakenSoul> just my luck
<ForsakenSoul> :D
<_Angelus_> guys
<ScorpKing> ForsakenSoul: list the files in the deb file and see where it would be installed
<_Angelus_> can someone tell me how to recover data from a formated partition?
<ForsakenSoul> just what i was thinking of doing
<_Angelus_> the filesystem on it is ext3
<flipstar> you formated it and want to recover ?
<_Angelus_> long story
<genii> _Angelus_: What was the filesystem before?
<ScorpKing> _Angelus_: try this - http://www.porcupine.org/forensics/tct.html
<_Angelus_> i want to recover some pictures
<_Angelus_> before it was NTFS
<genii> _Angelus_: Not much hope I'm afraid. You may want to send it to a data recovery lab if the pictures are super important
<_Angelus_> genii: on reiserfs i used to do "reiserfsck --rebuild-tree -S /dev/xxx"
<_Angelus_> aint there something similar for ext3? :/
<ScorpKing> _Angelus_: you could try debugfs as well
<genii> ScorpKing: That will only work if he had ext on it before but he did not
<ScorpKing> ah right
<genii> _Angelus_: If you formatted an ext3 partition with ntfs you would also have an equally difficult time retrieving files from the previous filesystem.
<_Angelus_> no
 * ScorpKing tries to remember the program he used to recover pictures as much as three OS's installs/formats back..
<_Angelus_> i formated an ntfs partition with ext3 genii
<ScorpKing> _Angelus_: stay here. i'm just going to see if i can find the program i used last time
<_Angelus_> ScorpKing: no no relax dude
<_Angelus_> i re-formated the partition with reiserfs
<ForsakenSoul> ScorpKing any idea what dtd dicer-toaster daemon is
<flipstar> you can use foremost or photorec to data carve
<_Angelus_> and im running reiserfsck --rebuild-tree -S /dev/hdb1
<_Angelus_> :p
<ScorpKing> _Angelus_: found it - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TestDisk - have fun ;)
<ScorpKing> it takes a looong time to get photos but it's pretty good
 * genii tries to understand how integrity checking a reiser filesystem will assist in recovering something on an ntfs filesystem which was then formatted over with ext3
<ScorpKing> genii: yeah it beats me too ;)
<ScorpKing> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Data_Recovery_Examples - testdisk
<ForsakenSoul> ScorpKing have you tried kxdocker ?
<ScorpKing> If the partition has been reformated to another filesystem
<ScorpKing> ForsakenSoul: nope
<ForsakenSoul> ok ...
<ForsakenSoul> just want to ask you if you know what Don't forget to tell your system to start the dtd dicer-toaster daemon first, or KXDocker 0.21 won't work
<ScorpKing> ForsakenSoul: kooldock and ksmoothdock
<ForsakenSoul> should mean :D
<ScorpKing> hehe. it should be in some of the docs
<ForsakenSoul> ScorpKing where can i find those 2 docks ?
<ScorpKing> !info kooldock
<ubotu> kooldock (source: kooldock): Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 523 kB, installed size 980 kB
<ScorpKing> !info ksmoothdock
<ubotu> Package ksmoothdock does not exist in gutsy
<ScorpKing> ksmoothdock needs to be compiled
<Dekans> I have a question about performances of gtk apps on kde
<Dekans> It seems that firefox takes much more memory on kde
<Dekans> I suppose that the quantity shown includes the gtk libraries loaded
<Arwen> Dekans, yes, it does
<Arwen> it works the same way for QT on GNOME
<ForsakenSoul> ScorpKing some help how do i star up kooldock
<ScorpKing> press alt+f2 and type kooldock
<flipstar> but better use a version from the website..the package in the repository is quit old
 * ScorpKing agrees..
<chuck_> hello
<dueperdue> hi
<dueperdue> i have install xgl-server
<dueperdue> for active
<dueperdue> KDE effect
<dueperdue> but when
<dueperdue> I dissinstall him
<dueperdue> the effect didn't go away
<flipstar> did you restarted X ?
<dueperdue> yes, i have restard Kubuntu..
<dueperdue> What is "X"?
<flipstar> the X-server
<dueperdue> haw i did that?
<flipstar> with ctrl+alt+backspace but you already did with restarting the pc
<dueperdue> I have restar the pc, but the effect don't go away
<flipstar> im pretty sure you can disable them somewhere in menu/systemsettings
<basy> Hi, sometimes my KDE restarts, wihout i want that action, last time i change song in amarok and kde jumps to login screen..., or during instaltion with adept it jump to login screen, it happends randomly... any ideas plz?
<ForsakenSoul> where is the session manager where i define which programs to start with the operating sistem
<flipstar> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<ScorpKing> genii: btw, i just managed to delete an recover files with ext3rminator. usage: sudo ext3rminator -d /dev/loop0 -m test2.txt -r tmp/
<ScorpKing> and*
<flipstar> basy: does X restart when you type glxinfo | grep direct ? you might want to save unsaved data before
<trappist> that is one awesome name for an app
<ScorpKing> trappist: ext3rminator?
<ScorpKing> it's an awesome app as well ;)
<trappist> ScorpKing: yeah
<ForsakenSoul> flipstar where is the .kde folder ?
<flipstar> in $HOME , hidden
<ForsakenSoul> found it
<flipstar> ~/.kde/ also should work :=)
<ForsakenSoul> ther is no files there
<flipstar> in autostart ?
<ForsakenSoul> yeah
<flipstar> in autostart only user applications..
<flipstar> do you search for services ?
<ForsakenSoul> no i'm looking for a way to make my kooldock to start with the system
<ForsakenSoul> to load in the when the system starts
<flipstar> so copy kooldock to autostart ..
<flipstar> a symlink to kooldock
<flipstar> not the binary itself
<ForsakenSoul> a symlink ok
<ForsakenSoul> flipstar i'm sure you are anoyed by now from my stupid questions ... but i can't find the file which starts kooldock
<flipstar> type which kooldock
<flipstar> then ln -s ^ $HOME/Autostart
<trappist> you mean, ln -s $(which kooldock) ~/.kde/Autostart/
<ScorpKing> or echo "/usr/bin/kooldock" > ~/.kde/Autostart/kooldoch.sh
<flipstar> ForsakenSoul: listen to the pro's :)
<trappist> with no shebang?
<ScorpKing> haha flipstar :P
<ForsakenSoul> ScorpKing don't you mean echo "/usr/bin/kooldock" > ~/.kde/Autostart/kooldock.sh
<ForsakenSoul> :D
<ForsakenSoul> ScorpKing does the K menu in the dock work fo you ?
<ScorpKing> ForsakenSoul: ah yes but it won't make a difference ;) i like the fixed spelling more
<ScorpKing> ForsakenSoul: perfectly
<ForsakenSoul> wow ...
<ForsakenSoul> is my pc aways the most screwed one
<ForsakenSoul> :D
<ForsakenSoul> doesn't work for my any other confs to work
<ScorpKing> unless you click it once and then remove the mouse ;) you have to click it again to hide the menu
<ForsakenSoul> the menu doens't even show up
<ScorpKing> ForsakenSoul: your pc will get better as you use linux for longer
<ScorpKing> ForsakenSoul: you have to enable that in the settings
<ForsakenSoul> i've enabled k menu in the setting
<ScorpKing> ah. weird..
<ForsakenSoul> i have the icon but nothing happens when i click on it
<ForsakenSoul> btw i've been useing linux since december
<ForsakenSoul> but mostly ubuntu and some opengeu
 * ScorpKing tells ForsakenSoul's box to behave..
<ForsakenSoul> tried opensuse .. but it's not to my liking
<ForsakenSoul> well ScorpKing no matter i'll make a custom panel in the left end of my pc to house my K meny :D
<ForsakenSoul> K menu*
<ScorpKing> ForsakenSoul: or you can just assign a shortcut key combination to it ;)
<ForsakenSoul> by the way none of the icons work ... probably have to reinstall the whole thing
<Weasel[DK]> Which file controls the loading of plasma apps  at login ?
<flipstar> Weasel[DK]: you mean kde4 ?
<Fleck> hey i need kernel module ipw3945
<Fleck> but it's missing
<flipstar> you have linux-restricted-modules installed ?
<Fleck> yep
<Fleck> linux-restricted-modules is already the newest version.
<flipstar> so sudo modprobe ipw3945 doesnt work ?
<Fleck> nope
<Weasel[DK]> flipstar, yes
<flipstar> Fleck: no error ?
<Fleck> FATAL: Module ipw3945 not found.
<Weasel[DK]> maybe i shold go there
<flipstar> right :) #kubuntu-kde4
<Weasel[DK]> oh, did't know that one existed... thanks
<flipstar> Fleck: what says ls -la /etc/modprobe.d/ipw3945
<tony_> anyone know how to close the kde4 panel while using kooldock?
<fincan> any1 has raid setup with ubuntu or kubuntu?
<flipstar> yep
<Fleck> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 205 2007-04-13 21:33 /etc/modprobe.d/ipw3945
<flipstar> fincan: i used debootstrap since the installer didnt recognized it
<flipstar> Fleck: which kernel you running ?
<flipstar> tony #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 related things
<Fleck> Linux janis-laptop 2.6.22-14-386 #1 Tue Feb 12 07:12:19 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<flipstar> why not running the general kernel ?
<flipstar> Fleck: else you could try downloading the source of the driver and installing
<Fleck> i'm running general
<Fleck> stock
<DJ-KING> where is the linux source build directory?
<trappist> DJ-KING: there's not one
<DJ-KING> trappist: please elaborate
<_Angelus_> guys is it posible to install an ntfs filesystem from linux ?
<agresor> yes it is.
<flipstar>  /usr/src/ ?
<_Angelus_> agresor: how?
<flipstar> _Angelus_: you are able to mount ntfs from linux if you mean that
<_Angelus_> no
<_Angelus_> i want to format a partition with the ntfs file system :p
<flipstar> oh
<koruldia> youhou me revoilà
<flipstar> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Fleck> flipstar any suggestions? :(
<flipstar> else you could try downloading the source of the driver and installing
<flipstar> Fleck: usally restricted manager should recognize it
<DaSkreech> ftony
<derdui_> Hi does anybody know, how to install the german edition of ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu?
<flipstar> just select your language after installation
<Fleck> flipstar ok it's there, selected but - not in use warning msg is displayed
<lodi> install the ubuntu and esired ubuntu lsnguage packs
<flipstar> Fleck: then enable it ...
<Fleck> how/
<Fleck> ?
<flipstar> oh wait it already is checked ?
<Fleck> yes
<Fleck> i deselected it, and selected again
<Fleck> will see
<Fleck> ok that didn't help
<Fleck> flipstar ? :)
<flipstar> yes..?
<Fleck> any suggestions flipstar ?
<flipstar> nothing i didnt already mentioned
<Kr|ptiX> !kopete
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<flipstar> pidgin rocks
<Kr|ptiX> any1 kno why i cant connect to non encrypted connections?
<Kr|ptiX> !pidgin
<tysine> what would cause me to be able to use the internet, but not able to ping 127.0.0.1 ?
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Shadow_mil> pidgin > *
<flipstar> Kr|ptiX: check settings..
<flipstar> tysine: disabled lo ?
<Shadow_mil> tysine: a firewall
<Kr|ptiX> !Pidgin
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Kr|ptiX> flipstar: settings of wat
<flipstar> of kopete..
<tysine> lo ? forgive me, im a newb
<flipstar> Kr|ptiX: in crypt plugin maybe
<Shadow_mil> loopback
<Shadow_mil> type ifconfig
<Shadow_mil> you should have a interface called lo
<tysine> Shadow_mil: im not sure if its a firewall issue
<tysine> i see, well i dont :)
<flipstar> tysine: type that command about in a konsole
<tysine> i guess this is something wrong in my interfaces file?
<flipstar> *above
<Kr|ptiX> flipstar:idk wat ur talkn bout i was talkn bout connectioning to wireless internet that has no encryption key
<Shadow_mil> tysine: type: sudo ifup lo
<flipstar> Kr|ptiX: though you talking about kopete,sry
<hydrogen> !english | Kr|ptiX
<ubotu> Kr|ptiX: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tysine> cant find interfaces file
<Kr|ptiX> lol hydrogen
<flipstar> tysine: you get this error when typing ifup lo ?
<tysine> flipstar: yes
<Odd-rationale> Would it be advisable to install a command line system, add the kde4 repo, then install kde4-core? (kubuntu-kde4 has very low traffic.)
<Kr|ptiX> okay i have a  bcm43xx working i can connect to my wpa2 but when tryn to connect to my friends none encrypted router mean he  has no wep key or anything i fail obtaining a ip address
<Shadow_mil> tysine: your in trouble
<tysine> lovely, how reassuring :)
<tysine> i can connect to internet with ethernet, but wifi wont connect
<tysine> ...thats another issue i had
<tysine> ...but not being able to reach 127.0.0.1 is a bigger issue for me
<flipstar> since when you have this error ? what did you do..?
 * tysine points to his left and right, 'he did it, not me!'
<flipstar> Odd-rationale: you trying to get a kde4 only system ?
<tysine> seriously, i dont recall making any change to cause this
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: Basically. Or i guess I could wait for hardy...
<Shadow_mil> tysine: pastebin the results of ifconfig
<tysine> the only thing that changed since it last worked reliably was that i moved from usa to australia, and i am using a differnet router. when i couldnt connect to the router here, i was messing with my interfaces file, and well... i have a few versions of it renamed, but could never get wifi to connect
<Shadow_mil> tysine: I am willing to bet your wireless interface has been deleted as well
<tysine> ok
<Fleck> flipstar current kernel source
<tysine> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59535/
<flipstar> Fleck: im confused..whats about current kernel source ?
<Fleck> how to install
<Shadow_mil> Fleck: sudo apt-get kernel-headers-version, or something I think
<Level15> Hi. when upgrading with aptitude, i get this msg:
<Level15> The following packages have been automatically kept back:
<Level15>   kdegraphics-kde4
<Level15> why does that happen?
<Fleck> Shadow_mil i have headers allready
<Shadow_mil> tysine: you say your on a land-line?
<Shadow_mil> (to your router)
<tysine> right now, yes
<tysine> eth0
<Shadow_mil> tysine: ok you have eth1 which should be your wireless
<Fleck> !kernel source
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Shadow_mil> it looks like its not connected though
<tysine> no, it doesnt want to connect to the router
<tysine> knetworkmanager sits there at 28% 'initializing device' forever
<tysine> ...eth0 works straight away
<Shadow_mil> whoops
<Shadow_mil> ok tysine, what program are you using to connect to your router wirelessly (or trying to connect)
<tysine> knetworkmanager
<Shadow_mil> try installing and using wlassistant
<Shadow_mil> I have had problems with knetworkmanager aswell
<tysine> ok, ill give that a go
<tysine> failed to connect to the router
<Shadow_mil> pastebin the results of iwconfig
<Fleck> flipstar can't compile module ;(
<Fleck> errors and warnings
<Fleck> ehh
<flipstar> pastebin it ..
<tysine> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59537/
<Shadow_mil> whats the EESID of your network?
<tysine> LAN
<tysine> creative, huh
<asobi> if i am updating amarok, should i close it?
<Shadow_mil> tysine: try:   sudo iwconfig eth1 eesid "LAN"
<flipstar> asobi: at least you need to restart it to apply the update
<Shadow_mil> asobi: no, but like flipstar said, you will need to restart it after the update
<asobi> thanks
<Shadow_mil> tysine: did that do / say anything?
<dcmdcm> Konqueror, browsing SMB shares.  I need to enter user password that's validated by domain server.  Does anyone know the syntax for that?  (I know the information, I just need to know how to enter it!)
<tysine> i used the command sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "LAN", and nothing was echoed
<Shadow_mil> type iwconfig
<Shadow_mil> and see if anything is different
<tysine> Shadow_mil:  it is now
<tysine> three rows of 0 packets
<Shadow_mil> does eth1 have a IP now?
<tysine> ...and: tcpdump: pcap_loop: recvfrom: Network is down
<tysine> iwconfig is the same
<tysine> wifi isnt connected to anything, just landline
<Shadow_mil> are you able to connect wirelesses to this router with another PC?
<tysine> yes
<dariocoll> hi, can i ask you something?
<Shadow_mil> ok type:
<Shadow_mil> tysine: try:   sudo iwconfig eth1 eesid on
<Shadow_mil> then try to use wlassistant to connect
<dariocoll> can i ask you a simple question please?
<tysine> failed
<Shadow_mil> does iwconfig say anything different?
<Shadow_mil> dariocoll: don't ask to ask, just ask
<tysine> the only change is with this line...
<tysine> x excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:72455   Missed beacon:0
<tysine> the value there (72455) keeps rising
<tysine> thats the tx line
<dariocoll> Shadow_mil: ok thanks, my question is: i have installed winxp and kubuntu, and i need to reinstall xp, if i do it, winxp will "eat" the grub? or i will conserve the dual boot?
<hola> dariocoll: probably it will clear grub...but ou can backup i
<Shadow_mil> dariocoll: winxp will install its own bootloader over grub or any other bootloader you might have, nor can you change this
<hydrogen> however, if you boot back onto the kubuntu livecd
<hydrogen> you can reinstall grub
<dariocoll> how i can reinstall it?
<JTBlaze> I'm done with Micro$oft windoze.
<dariocoll> i don't want to loose my kubuntu, i have installed compiz and was it dificult for me :p
<Shadow_mil> dariocoll: simple answer:   Just turn that xp partition into extra storage :P
<JTBlaze> Not going to use it ever ever ever again.
<dariocoll> Shadow_mil: i only have 1 hd :S
<flipstar> JTBlaze: welcome to Linux :=)
<hydrogen> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shadow_mil> dariocoll: ok
<JTBlaze> Thanks, Flipstar.
<JTBlaze> Dariocoll, I suggest you to partition your HD.
<dariocoll> i have it partitioned
<Shadow_mil> JTBlaze: he has
<tysine> i concur partitioning is good
<dariocoll> ( sorry for my bad english please )
<JTBlaze> I see...
<JTBlaze> Well, turn one partition into NTFS.
<JTBlaze> Then install microsoft Windoze over it.
<Shadow_mil> tysine: something has turned your network interface into fubar
<tysine> yes
<JTBlaze> Make sure you move all data from one partition to another..
<JTBlaze> To avoid data loss.
<tysine> i have a hunch its something to do with interfaces
<JTBlaze> Then format into NTFS.
<tysine> ...but being a newb, im not sure
<JTBlaze> Once formatted and changed into NTFS, install windoze.
<JTBlaze> Yes, there's a problem, once Windoze is installed, GRUB is substituted by Window's MBR then Ubuntu is to be installed afterwards
<JTBlaze> I suggest you to install Windows first, then install Kubuntu.
<hola> JTBlaze: he can do a floppy with grub
<JTBlaze> Didn't know that.
<hola> JTBlaze: or usb stick
<JTBlaze> Ok, OK.
<Shadow_mil> tysine: Well you have two main problems:   A. Lo interface is gone... "somehow"    B. Eth1 interface is fubar (or something is wrong with your router / connection)
<hola> JTBlaze: last thing..he could use virtual box or someting like that
<tysine> agreed
<Shadow_mil> tysine: not sure how much help I can be.   Been forever since I have worked with networking
<tysine> i actually have a 3rd problem, a more serious one.... im new to linux and cant fix the first 2
<Shadow_mil> lol
<Shadow_mil> you can fix them
<tysine> well, i do appreciate the time you took to help
 * Shadow_mil hands tysine google and man
<tysine> :)
<dariocoll> hola: hablas español?
<hola> dariocoll: no
<flipstar> stupid question..but did you tried to reinstall ?
<JTBlaze> My problem is, my DSL just sucks a major one while using Ubuntu. Firefox, Pidgin, etc give me a hard time trying to connect.
<flipstar> dariocoll: yes
<flipstar> !es
<JTBlaze> But with Kubuntu, it works just fine.
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dariocoll> hola: ok, sorry :p
<dariocoll> yes i know, i know that channel
<dariocoll> but there are few people there
<dariocoll> not like here
<hola> dariocoll: lear english
<JTBlaze> Linux doesn't have too much spanish support...
<dariocoll> yes, i can speak english
<dariocoll> but not at all :p
<hola> dariocoll: speak so...
<JTBlaze> Everyone prefer windoze XP... Copied... lol
<hola> dariocoll: i would like to lear it
<dariocoll> to learn what?
<dariocoll> spanish?
<hola> dariocoll: oh no
<hola> english
<Jsn> does anyone know how to find out the mac address of my wireless card?  It is currently configured as eth1
<dariocoll> but you know speak english.. or so so?
<hola> dariocoll: i dont know english
<flipstar> Jsn: ifconfig .. ?
<hola> dariocoll: i have to learn
<dariocoll> just like me...:p
<JTBlaze> Just click on the Eth icon on the taskbar, then when the Knetwork manager appears,. move to "addresses" tab.
<hola> dariocoll: :)
<JTBlaze> the second one, "Hardware" address is most likely, the MAC address
<Jsn> flipstar:  that did it. thanks alot!
<JTBlaze> You welcome.
<JTBlaze> Hola, yo tambien hablo español.
<JTBlaze> Y alemán.
<JTBlaze> Y Japonés...
<dariocoll> who knows how can i get into the list of dispositives?
<hola> JTBlaze: are you an expert to configure a webcam
<hola> dariocoll: what do you means
<JTBlaze> Para usarla en Kopete?
<Kr|ptiX> any1 kno how to burn audio cds  in k3b im gettn a error cannot read file an its a mp3
<hola> dariocoll: amsn
<dariocoll> i mean to get in the Device Manager
<Jsn> My wireless card doesn't show up in the system tray, only my wired ethernet adapter.  how do you get it to appear so that you can select a wireless network?
<dariocoll> or something like that in k..
<JTBlaze> Hola: Download and install Jasper libraries, then try using it.
<flipstar> !wireless | Jsn
<ubotu> Jsn: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vermux> how much space kubuntu partition needs, and how much the swap partition ( I have 512MB RAM) ??
<hola> JTBlaze: whatis jasper
<flipstar> Vermux: i would recommend about 5gig for root partition and 1gig for swap
<storbeck> hola, http://www.ece.uvic.ca/~mdadams/jasper/
<JTBlaze>  JasPer is a collection of software (i.e., a library and application programs) for the coding and manipulation of images. This software can handle image data in a variety of formats. One such format supported by JasPer is the JPEG-2000 format defined in ISO/IEC 15444-1:2000.
<Vermux> the latest version is 7.04?
<mixed> I just installed compiz, anyone knows why I have 4 desktops on the taskbar when I only have 2 configured???
<Vermux> fiesty?
<dariocoll> Jsn: i have kubuntu installed with 1Gb of swap (512mb ram) it's the recomended size, and for the partition..with 10gb its ok, but i have 35gb
<hola> JTBlaze: tnk but the problem is that kubuntu does not recognize the cam
<dariocoll> Vermux: sorry, that was for vermux
<flipstar> Vermux: latest stable is 7.10, gutsy
<flipstar> mixed: did you already started compiz ?
<Vermux> is it the same if I'll install the 7.04 and then upgrade, or install directly 7.10?
<flipstar> yes
<Vermux> no stability issiues?
<Shadow_mil> when is KDE4 going to be released with kubuntu?
<flipstar> with hardy on 8.04
<mixed> flipstar, compiz is up and running in my distro, I configured the # of deskstops to 1, Im   seeing 2 in the taskbar
<dariocoll> c u guys
<Vermux> okkk then
<Vermux> so Im installing 7.04 and then will upgrade to 7.1
<sebastianbf> hello everyone
<Ahriman> nabend hab ne frage kann mir da wer weiterhelfen? ich such ein prog zum mitschneiden von songs aus live streams
<sebastianbf> please i need some help
<sebastianbf> i cant compile in kubuntu
<sebastianbf> and i cant install build-essentials
<sebastianbf> it says package not found
<SlimeyPete> buil-essential
<SlimeyPete> build-essential
<SlimeyPete> no 's'
<storbeck> apt-get supports tab completion.
<sebastianbf> ohhhhhhhhh
<sandro_> hi everyone
<SlimeyPete> hi, sandro_.
<sandro_> im wondering if anyone can explain why if i plug in headphones to my laptop the sound still goes out the main speakers
<sebastianbf> thenak slimeypete
<sebastianbf> thanks
<sebastianbf> oh oh   i need more help
<flipstar> sandro_: you might set that in kmix
<sebastianbf> im getting an error messange when i ./configure
<sebastianbf> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<sebastianbf> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<sebastianbf> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<sandro_> hi flipstar im sorry im relatively new @ kubuntu and linux
<tysine> hello, could someone with ethernet eth0 and wifi eth1 please pastebin their interfaces file?
<flipstar> sandro_: hi, in taskbar is a speaker symbol..there you can set that
<storbeck> tysine, Which interface file are you talking about?
<sandro_> ok i see
<storbeck> /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Vermux> the root partition is a primary partition?
<flipstar> tysine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59543/
<sandro_> hey  flipstar how do i do that?
<sandro_> im in kmix settings
<sandro_> but i dont see any options
<Vermux> the root, swap and home partitions are primary partitions?
<flipstar> sandro_: left click on the symbol, then select Mixer
<sandro_> yes
<sandro_> ive done that i mean
<sandro_> i dont see any options that would control if sound goes out only through headphpones
<storbeck> sandro, mute front and use PCM
<sandro_> storebeck what is PCM? im sorry for being such a newb everyone
<storbeck> pcm should be an option in your kmix
<storbeck> sandro_, http://www.thecsn.org/headphones.jpg
<kkerwin> Hi. I am trying to get KDE 4.0.2's native compositing to work, but am having no luck. My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.com/madfa361
<flipstar> join #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 related things
<kkerwin> flipstar: Thank you.
<phoenixz> When I start katapult with run program, it takes like 2 minutes to start so I started it from a shell and I get literally thousands of "Ignored double item" messages.. Is this a bug (I suppose so) or if not, how can I fix this?
<sandro_> thank you!
<storbeck> np
<SlimeyPete> phoenixz: might be best to ask in #katapult
<SlimeyPete> assuming there is such a channel (seems likely)
<tysine> storbeck: yes
<tysine> flipstar:  does that interfaces file refer to both your ethernet and wifi adapter?
<flipstar> no i dont have wifi
<phoenixz> SlimeyPete> heheh.. didn't realized they would have their own channel.. thanks!
<SlimeyPete> no problem :)
<tysine> do i need t reboot when making changes to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<flipstar> no, just restarting network
<flipstar> sudo ifdown -a;sudo ifup -a
<storbeck> tysine, Sorry, I don't have that file
<Shadow_mil> tysine: hows it going?
<tysine> well, i can ping localhost now. i created the file /etc/network/interfaces, and added a line for lo
<tysine> next is getting eth1 going
<Shadowmil|hentia> tysine: good job.   Best way to learn :P
<theunixgeek> Where can I download pdftops and pstopdf from source? Previous versions preferred.
<tysine> amen
<flipstar> !wifi |you might take a look at this
<ubotu> you might take a look at this: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<storbeck> theunixgeek, Search google for xpdf
<theunixgeek> storbeck: why? :)
<storbeck> Because pdftops is included in xpdf
<theunixgeek> storbeck: thanks :)
<storbeck> np
<xz> hi can someone explain me how to install a tg.tz file_
<xz> ?
<flipstar> untar,then compile
<flipstar> if its a source code
<Jsn> i am trying to add wpa to kbuntu by following the guide.  When i go to the internet menu and try to start knetworkmanager, nothing comes up. any ideas/
<Jsn> ?
<tekteen> !compile | xz
<ubotu> xz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<storbeck> tg.tz ?
<tekteen> Jsn: wpa is in kubuntu gutsy
<Jsn> hmm
<theunixgeek> xz: open up terminal
<theunixgeek> xz: use cd to go to the directory the file is in
<storbeck> I've never seen a tg.tz
<Jsn> it doesn't seem to be an option on my wireless card settings
<storbeck> Are you sure it's not tar.gz or .tgz ?
<tekteen> Jsn: in the knetworkmanager
<theunixgeek> storbeck: he probably means "tar.gz"
<Jsn> you mean knetworkmanager?
<tekteen> Jsn: yep
<Jsn> when i try to open it up, nothing happens
<tekteen> Jsn: it should ask you what the password is
<tekteen> !wpa > me
<Jsn> it doesn't
<Jsn> the internet menu goes away, as if i've selected to open it, and i get my desktop.
<tekteen> Jsn: right click on the knetmanager and then click Connect to Other Wireless Network
<jatz> hey problem w/ Kubuntu 6.10 (old I know)
<jatz> when I booted after installing it worked fine
<xz> i dont really understand
<Jsn> i don't have that option when i right click on it from the internet menu.  i only have add item to desktop, main panel, edit item and input into run dialog
<lovre> i have a movie im watching with kaffeine. The sound is very very silent, even tho the volume is at max. This is just with this video. Is there a way i can boost audio even more?
<jatz> but after booting again the top of the screen was pink and black, it was frozen and then the monitor shut off
<tekteen> xz: why are you installing it?
<jatz> Freqeunce HV Overscan or somethin
<tekteen> xz: what is it
<xz> cuz is firefox
<xz> and i prefer it than konqueror
<tekteen> xz: why not install it from ubuntu
<tekteen> it is easy
<xz> cuz i have kubuntu
<storbeck> sudo apt-get install firefox
<tekteen> xz: run that in the konsole ^
<xz> now i remember
<xz> thanks
<storbeck> np
<xz> its sais that is not on the sistem
<derdui_> !kpakage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpakage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<storbeck> xz, Did you allow the network repos?
<xz> i dont know
<xz> whats that_
<xz> i really prefer ubuntu
<xz> i now how to use it
<xz> im not confortable with kubuntu
<xz> i think im gonna get back
<storbeck> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
#kubuntu 2008-03-14
<storbeck> You'll have to sudo
<storbeck> And uncomment the internet repos
<tekteen> xz: uncomment = get rid of #
<xz> ok
<xz> how can i do taht
<tekteen> only infront of the commands
 * storbeck sighs
<tekteen> they start with deb
<xz> dont think im stupid its just my first time with linux
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> sorry
<xz> lol its ok
<storbeck> xz, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dako> Can someone help me with Kubuntu install question
<xz> then..
<tekteen> !ask|dako
<ubotu> dako: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<storbeck> Then do what I already told you
<dako> OK. I installed 7.10 and am doing update, but it is now wanting to da a Distribution Update.Am I missing something?
<xz> english its not my native language so can u be more specific
<flipstar> how do you did the update ?
<xz> _
<dako> Adept
<dako> I am hung at installing the upgrades
<storbeck> xz, Uncomment (delete the #) from the lines that start with # deb
<flipstar> adept_updater says there is a distribution update..?
<dako> Yes
<dako> It wants to update to version 7.10
<tekteen> dako: I had that problem
<tekteen> dako: just forget about it. It will go away
<flipstar> didnt you said you just installed 7.10..?
<dako> Yes.
<xz> man thanks im gonna read more and im gonna try later
<tekteen> dako: do sudo apt-get update and it should stop asking
<dako> In the terminal window tekteen?
<flipstar> yes
<dako> OK
<dako> Should I try and do this update still?
<tekteen> dako: do not try to go to the next distribution
<tekteen> just forget it says that
<mixed> is it possible to    uninstall  KDE and then to install an earlier version of   KDE 3?
<dako> Alright am doing the upgrade again
<storbeck> mixed, Install the older version first, then uninstall
<storbeck> You can have as many KDE versions installed as you want.
<mixed> storbeck, how do i     install  the previous version of   KDE 3.5?
<mixed> storbeck, i   mean how do i install the   version prior to     3.5? I  think the current one is 3.5
<storbeck> http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/
<storbeck> Has everything from 3.0 to 4.0
<Dorwin6> does anyone know what is the super button in kubuntu ?
<storbeck> Super button refers to a Mac
<Shadow_mil> Super button is the window's key
<Dorwin6> ty
<cuznt> i am using gutsy. when i play any file it sounds good. BUT if i record it, upon play back there is screeetchiness in the back ground...
<cuznt> been here http://alsa.opensrc.org/
<cuznt> maybe i am not getting "it"
<tony_> i just installed a packaged. can someone tell me how i search for it from the command line?
<storbeck> tony, What was the package named?
<SlimeyPete> tony_: "search for it"? You want to know what command to run? Or you want to know where it put the files?
<tony_> nvclock-gtk
<tony_> SlimeyPete:  either
<flipstar>  nvclock_gtk is the command name
<Kr|ptiX> any1 know how to burn a audio cd in k3b
<storbeck> tony, You can use tab completion.
<tony_> flipstar:  didn't work
<genii> cuznt: PErhaps experiment with what inputs are enabled in kmix
<storbeck> Try typing nvclock and pressing tab
<cuznt> i am
<SlimeyPete> tony_: dpkg -L packagename | less               to see all the files.
<tony_> it starts the command line version of nvclock
<cuznt> i can turn everything off and still get capture.
<cuznt> i have alsa/oss and aoss installed
<Vedavox> Kr|ptiX: use new audio cd as a project
<tony_> SlimeyPete:  thanks, that worked
<Vedavox> Kr|ptiX: you may want to check plugins are all there
<Kr|ptiX> when tryn to add a mp3 it wont work
<SlimeyPete> tony_: no problem
<Vedavox> Kr|ptiX: go to settings configure k3b and chack the plugins
<Kazuharu> Hey guys, I just installed KDE4 on my Kubuntu 7.10 how do I activate it? as Im still using 3.5 :\
<Jsn> does anyone else have a problem getting knetworkmanager to open?
<Kr|ptiX> wat would i be lookn for
<flipstar> Kazuharu: you can select it from kdm
<kiefer> Cheers flip
<kiefer> Omg noob question, How do i open kdm? -.- lol
<flipstar> err kdm is the login manager
<kiefer> Haha ohk
<kiefer> Where abouts in the login messenger am i supposed to select kde4?
<kiefer> manager* not messenger lmao
<flipstar> logout then select kde4 under system i thing
<cuznt> there is a little piece of looking paper
<cuznt> click on that and choose kde4
<Jsn> does anyone else have a problem getting knetworkmanager to open?
<cuznt> there should be a few choices
<kiefer> On the login screen? (~.-)
<flipstar> yes
<kiefer> Lol alright, thanks for the help guys :p
<kiefer> keep up the good work ^,^
<flipstar> hf with kde4
<kiefer> i will :p
<kiefer> bbs
<flipstar> what stands S, Ss, S<, Sl and so on on ps ax for? column STATE
<Kr|ptiX> does any1  kno how to fix libz.so.1 is needed by k3b-mp3-0.11.14-1.2.el4.rf.i386 error
<Jsn> how do you uninstall something?
<flipstar> use adept_manager
<tekteen> Jsn: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<Jsn> thanks
<Jsn> does anyone have the link to that wifi docs page?
<Dr_willis> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jsn> thanks
<genii> Kr|ptiX: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<genii> Kr|ptiX: I get the feeling how you install things is to download some .deb file all the time, last time it was missing libs for the flash plugin.
<Kr|ptiX> how  do i fix that error?
<Kr|ptiX> so it doesnt do it again
<genii> Kr|ptiX: If what you are trying to accomplish is to install mp3 support for k3b, the first thing I told you
<genii> Kr|ptiX: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<genii> ^
<Kr|ptiX> i  did that but when i do sudo rpm -i <file> will it still give me that error?
<Dr_willis> rpm ?
<Kr|ptiX> i always get that error
<Jsn> this is driving me crazy!  I uninstalled knetworkmanager, reinstalled it and it still will not open when selected
<Dr_willis> What disrto you running?
<Kr|ptiX> gusty
<Dr_willis> Kr|ptiX,  how are you using 'rpm' at all?
<genii> dr_willis: [20:34:20] <genii> Kr|ptiX: I get the feeling how you install things is to download some .deb file all the time, last time it was missing libs for the flash plugin.
 * Dr_willis is totally confused then. :)
<genii> Dr_willis: He seems to refuse to use any kind of ubuntu/debian package manager
<Dr_willis> Guess hes on his own then...
<Dr_willis> if hes using rpm's instead of the .debs hes VERY much on his own.
<kiefer> o_o @ KDE4
<Kr|ptiX> so i should be using debs files not rpms
<kiefer> Just upgraded, looks so damn coo XD
<Kr|ptiX> i didnt kno im a  newb srry
<flipstar> rpm is redhat or so
<Dr_willis> Kr|ptiX,  ubuntu uses the apt-get system, which uses debs. I got NO idea how you got the idea you should be using rpms.
<Dr_willis> redhat/mandrake/so on are rpm based
<genii> Kr|ptiX: Ubuntu uses .deb files and not .rpm files. Most things can be installed from a package manager like Adept or Synaptic in the graphical way, and with apt-get in the command line way
<kiefer> Hey willis :p
<Dr_willis> thats the 'core' differance in many of the disrtos..
<Kr|ptiX> oh k
<genii> Kr|ptiX: Use the Adept program to install most things. When you cannot find what you need there (rarely) then find a .deb package which is for the correct Ubuntu version
<laz0r> hi, i am having problems installing the kde-devel package on gutsy, very similar to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/79101, maybe someone in here has any suggestions?
<laz0r> because, i am pretty lost
<tekteen>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/79101
<Kr|ptiX> k genii maybe u can help me with another problem i have
<tekteen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/79101
<Dr_willis> Kr|ptiX,  you may want to download the free ubuntu books at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<genii> Dr_willis: Nice call there
<Dr_willis> and read  it  also.. of course.. :)
<Kr|ptiX> genii: i can conenct to my wireless router witch uses wpa2 aes but when i try to connect to my friends router witch he doesnt use anytime oh encryption it wont let me
<Kr|ptiX> anytype*
<Kr|ptiX> any help with that problems
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<genii> Had a momentary disconnect
<oren> can someone help me?
<oren> i try playing anaudio file and it sounds all speeded up like alvin in the chipmunks
<oren> and video files have n sound
<oren> no
<oren> i shoul just switch back to xp
<oren> please help
<Jsn> alright, i have read this line 5 times and can not figure out what they are talking about.  does anyone know how to do this in the services manager
<Jsn> Add knetworkmanager to the comma-separated list of applications to exclude from the session management (in the bottom of the window), and click Apply.
<genii> Kr|ptiX: When you right-click on the knetwork icon in bottom right you should see a list of networks in range. If you don't see a list when you know there are some around, likely there is some entry for your usual connection in the file /etc/network/interfaces which makes knetworkmanager believe it is manually configured.
<Shadow_mil> how you playing audio and video files?
<Shadow_mil> oren: *
<oren> i have a few programs
<Shadow_mil> like?
<oren> vlc mplayer
<Kr|ptiX> genii: yeah i see a list of networks
<Kr|ptiX> i click on hes an it wont connect
<Shadow_mil> It sounds like you have codec problems
<genii> Kr|ptiX: What percentage does it get to?
<Kr|ptiX> 28%
<Shadow_mil> oren: what type of audio files you are playing?
<Kr|ptiX> i think it fails to obtain  a ip
<genii> Kr|ptiX: Yes, that looks about right. I suspect the issue is on his router
<Jsn> anyone?
<Shadow_mil> oren: what format?   I.E: mp3, wav
<Kr|ptiX> hrmm never had this problem before on my old os
<Kazuharu> I just installed kde4, and it was working till i reset kde, now whenever i log in, nothing appears but a crash handler saying that oxygen recieved signal SIGSEGV  :\
<genii> Kr|ptiX: Perhaps he has static IPs set on the laptop he uses with it
<raylu> omgomgomgkde4sweet
<Shadow_mil> Kr|ptiX: try a program called wlassistance
<raylu> *wlanassitant?
<Shadow_mil> oren: you there?
<raylu> *assistant
<keeper> hi, i can't get kubuntu to boot on a fresh install, or on the livecd either, I've tried dpkg-reconfigure but it did not solve the problem
<raylu> keeper, describe what happens more, please
<keeper> it stalls right after the splash screen loader
<Kazuharu> Any help?
<Kr|ptiX> where can i get wlassistance
<flipstar> Kazuharu: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support
<Kazuharu> Ohk cheers flip
<Shadow_mil> Kr|ptiX: it should be in your package manager, somewhere.   Not sure of the package's name
<Frederick> folks is the java package broken for amd64?
<Shadow_mil> Frederick: most likely
<Shadow_mil> oren: you want help or not?
<flipstar> his cpu probably is too fast
<keeper> after it stalls after the loader the screen is usually black with thick horizontal grey lines,with a cursor at the top left
<Shadow_mil> flipstar: orens?
<flipstar> yep
<Shadow_mil> flipstar: I doubt it
<keeper> and changing from ^alt F1 and back will usually make some glitchy graphics, coloured ascii type glitches
<Kr|ptiX> only things ive found is sometin called kwlan  an  rutilT wlan manager
<flipstar> man dont you have humor :)
<Shadow_mil> flipstar: Im thinking a codec or sound driver issue
<Shadow_mil> no, its not installed
<Dr_willis> keeper,  thats often an issue with the framebuffer and various X drivers. I alwyas disable the framebuffer.
<Dr_willis> the console framebuffer, and X  drivers some how fight at times. :(
<genii> Kr|ptiX: K-menu->Add/Remove programs put here your usual passsword when asked... then put Wireless Assistant              in where it has Search:  then check it off and apply
<keeper> so dpkg-reconfigure and disable frame buffer ?
<keeper> or can i just disable it in xorg.conf ?
<Kr|ptiX> k ty found it
<Frederick> Shadow_mil: no java application seems to work here ive tried netbeans azureus and so on but no luck I got the error message in http://rafb.net/p/GjtZrU53.html
<Shadow_mil> Frederick: I would just ues the 32-bit version, I have heard other people having problems with 64-Java
<dariocoll> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<keeper> I'll have a go at disabling framebuffer, thanks for the help ^.^
<Frederick> Shadow_mil: how do I do it?
<Frederick> I mean Ive just instaleld java Ive not asked for a version
<Shadow_mil> how did you install it?
<Frederick> ive instaleld icedtea-java7
<Frederick> I had java 6 also installed
<storbeck> I have Java pre-installed thanks to the distro :D
<Shadow_mil> I think Java6 is 32-bit
<Frederick> and my java is the 32bit
<Shadow_mil> I dunno, I hate java
<Frederick> yep y java is the 32
<Frederick> im building it from source now
<Frederick> seing wut happens
 * Frederick has a gentoo feeling
<fignew> Frederick's feeling "optimized"
<AMcBain> Okay, Just downloaded the driver for my wireless card from the Intel site (the linux edition :) so how do I get the OS to recognize it? I started off with the page on how use the NDIS wrapper so I've disabled the default driver already ...
<fignew> AMcBain: you don't need to download the driver from Intel's site
<AMcBain> uh, okay.
<Frederick> fignew: upset is the right word
<aaroncampbell> How exactly can I check what version of Kubuntu is installed on a system?
<fignew> AMcBain: what does lspci | grep -i ethernet
<fignew> say?
<flipstar> aaroncampbell: cat /etc/*release
<Jucato> !version | aaroncampbell
<ubotu> aaroncampbell: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Frederick> how long does a java package takes to build in an amd athlon 64 3 ghz and 4 gb ram?
<AMcBain> 02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<AMcBain> But I'm trying to fix the Wifi ...
<AMcBain> I can do ethernet.
<fignew> right... but the wireless should show up as ethernet
<AMcBain> It doesn't.
<fignew> do a straight-up lspci
<markrian> Hello! How does gdm/kdm know a particular user's preferred session environment? I need to change it, and have to do it remotely via ssh. Any ideas?
<AMcBain> But it does show up under lspci
<fignew> what card is it?
<AMcBain> 02:01.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection (rev 05)
<AMcBain> (I new it was a Intel Pro Set ...)
<crxyem> markrian it would be in /home/user/.kde
<crxyem> not sure about gdm
<fignew> AMcBain: does lsmod | grep -i "ipw2200" say anything?
<markrian> crxyem: any idea where in ~/.kde in particular?
<AMcBain> yes two lines: ipw2200               149320  0 \n ieee80211              35656  1 ipw2200
<fignew> AMcBain: ok
<AMcBain> So I already have those necessary packages.
<fignew> what network interfaces does "iwconfig" list?
<AMcBain> http://pastebin.stonekeep.com/1720
<fignew> sorry AMcBain I was in my roomate's room
<fignew> anyways... the wireless card is installed
<fignew> just a matter of telling it what to connect to
<AMcBain> Well that may be, but the default driver doesn't let me see wireless networks ...
<fignew> AMcBain: orly?
<AMcBain> Unless there is some program I'm missing that shows the networks ...
<fignew> is knetworkmanager installed?
<AMcBain> Seems to be.
<AMcBain> I'm using the ethernet with it right now.
<fignew> ok
<fignew> so when you click on it, no wireless networks show up?
<AMcBain> The last tab is grayed out.
<deuryte> can some one take a look at my software list and see what in need to do in order to get my dasktop effects enabled and running in kde gutsy ?
<AMcBain> And I know there are several WiFi networks in this building even if they aren't worth connecting ...
<fignew> AMcBain: what does the command "iwlist eth1 ap" say?
<flipstar> deuryte: talking about compiz ?
<deuryte> yes
<AMcBain> eth1      Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points
<fignew> hmmm
<fignew> AMcBain: do ifconfig eth1 up
<ar0nic> hey guys
<fignew> AMcBain: then wait a few seconds... and try again :)
<crxyem> I think I may have found a bug, Not 100% sure that this might be related to compiz,but  If I open firefox, thunderbird won't open and vise versa, they both seem to run "run-mozilla.sh" the file exits is /usr/lib/thunderbird and /usr/lib/firefox any ideas
<ar0nic> got a good\\\\\\\\\\\\
<ar0nic> whoops
<keeper> back from trying to disable framebuffer, it didn't work ( though maybe i could have done something wrong )
<flipstar> deuryte: install compiz,ccsm,emerald then..
<flipstar> !compiz | deuryte
<ubotu> deuryte: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<AMcBain> fignew: I tried, it said access denied, so I ran it with sudo ... and it seemed to have no effect.
<ar0nic> hey guys having some issues with my video files, ive already made sure all packages and players are compiled and installed correctly and read thru the many threads and guides
<fignew> right... sudo :P
<ar0nic> in any player i have no vid
<deuryte> flipstar: can i show you my list of what i already have installed??
<fignew> AMcBain: that is strange though
<ar0nic> the sound is fine just no vid
<flipstar> ar0nic: you have codecs installed ?
<ar0nic> w32 packages, medibuntu, divx as wekk
<ar0nic> 'well*
<flipstar> ffmpeg codec..?
<ar0nic> any codec i could find that i didnt already have i downloaded
<ar0nic> ffmpeg i do have.
<ar0nic> its included in the w32 codecs  isnt it?
<flipstar> nope
<ar0nic> cant remember cause ive wowah'
<flipstar> omg netsplit
<ar0nic> is the person helping me still here
<ar0nic> anyway ffmpeg is there
<ar0nic> the only ones i havent installed yet are the mplayer essentials
<flipstar> so no vid in vlc..?
<ar0nic> kind of a noob and having problems doing it from the gui
<ar0nic> no vid in vlc, mplayer, kaffiene\<--which sucks) xine
<ar0nic> notta
<ar0nic> they all do the same thing cept kaffiene which does nothing at all
<AMcBain> heh, just like me! None of my programs will play DVDs ... (all xine related I think)
<flipstar> btw what kind of video you try to play ?
<ar0nic> avi
<ar0nic> divx
<flipstar> libxine1-ffmpeg you need then
<ar0nic> where do i check to see all installed codecs
<ar0nic> and also im having an issue using arc to extract the mplayer essecianels pack  because of sadmin privledge
<ar0nic> what would be the cli command
<flipstar> depends on archive format
<ar0nic> tar.bz2
<flipstar> then tar -xf <file>
<ar0nic> its downloaded on the desktop and it has to be extracted to the codecs dir.
<ar0nic> where can i find that program flipstar
<ar0nic> ??
<ar0nic> not program im sorry package
<ar0nic> the lipxine1-ffmpeg
<genii> .tar.bz2 requires: tar -xjf name                 if you want different extract dir,: tar -xjf name -C /other/place
<flipstar> type in konsole sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<ar0nic> already have it installed
<ar0nic> i thought i did....
<flipstar> maybe you installed too much codecs
<ar0nic> flipstar thats what im thinking
<ar0nic> what would be the minimum codecs i need and also what about removing the ones already on here?
<ar0nic> do i delete those from the package manager?
<flipstar> yep
<ar0nic> what would be the bare package choice for you
<ar0nic> i have a wide array of formats i watch...all from a windows box
<linoss> anyone of a software application that records a phone conversation utilizing the internal modem on a PC?
<wimpies> when I press the 'right' arrow key in xine my movie does not skip 7 seconds as it should but but returns to the kind of like the last keyframe.
<ar0nic> dude there is a 1000 packages
<flipstar> use filter function
<ar0nic> the ones i have seem to be the ones i need
<ar0nic> i have the ffmpeg codec library from medibuntu
<ar0nic> and the win32 codec binaries
<ForgeAus> um how do I make a user who can manage files with root-like priveleges
<Daisuke_Ido> add the new user to the admin group
<Daisuke_Ido> assuming you mean you want them to be able to use sudo
<ForgeAus> you mean adm ?
<ForgeAus> there is no admin group
<ForgeAus> no I want them to be able to write to the place their home is mounted
<ForgeAus> (note its not mounted under /home/<username>
<ForgeAus> I put it in /mnt/and/ (which is on a different drive)
<keeper> *sigh* i can't find anything on how to fix the problem I'm having
<flipstar> in systemsettings>usermanagement>$username>edit>preveliges>administer the system maybe ?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: there is an admin group. it's the sudoers group
<keeper> is there a way to turn framebuffer off, other than running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<flipstar> add it to blacklist ..
<kgoetz> ForgeAus: where is their home, and why did you make it so they cant write to it?
<ForgeAus> kogetz I didn't make it so they can't write to it
<ForgeAus> but its on a mounted partition
<kgoetz> where is it mounted from?
<ForgeAus> um fstab I guess
<kgoetz> ForgeAus: pastebin the output of `mount`
<ForgeAus> its under /mnt/and/
<kgoetz> also pastebin the output of `ls -lh /mnt` and `ls -lh /mnt/and/`
<ForgeAus> http://www.pastebin.ca/941939
<ForgeAus> (has both)
<ForgeAus> its mounted as rw
<ForgeAus> and root can write to it
<ForgeAus> I just can't seem to make the user able to write to it
<kgoetz> ForgeAus: you need to allow users to write to it (theres settings in the /etc/fstab to let you) - i'm heading out to grab lunch. back in ~15 perhaps
<ForgeAus> ohh kay
<ForgeAus> guess I'll just wait till you come back
<keeper> this might help ForgeAus, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<keeper> and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<ForgeAus> the user option lets them mount and unmount according to the tuxfiles url but doesn't say if it lets them write to it
<jor> hola alguien habla españolllllllll
<jor> hellou
<EDinNY> what is the name of the deb that gives you Acrobat reader?
<jor> alguien habla español
<jor> HELLOU
<jor> ALGUIEN SPEAK SPANISH
<jor> HOLAAAAAAAAAAA
<jor> ALGUIEN HABLAESPAÑOLLLLLLLLLLLL
<ForgeAus> ok restarting now with the user flag
<keeper> this has some information on permissions, http://www.swerdna.net.au/linhowtontfs.html
<kgoetz> !acrobat | EDinNY
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kgoetz> bah.
<ForgeAus> back.. that didn't work
<kgoetz> ForgeAus: can you tell us the fstab line you have for that fileystem?
<ForgeAus> 31 /mnt/and cofs user 0 0
<kgoetz> ForgeAus: add 'defaults' next to user (defaults,user)
<ForgeAus> ok unmounted it and remounted it
<keeper> !search framebuffer
<ubotu> Found: framebuffer, vgafb, fb
<keeper> !framebuffer
<ubotu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<ForgeAus> hmmm still error
<ForgeAus> I get this:
<ForgeAus> 2008/03/13 22:27:38 error mkdir failed on /mnt/and/winuser/.mldonkey: Permission
<ForgeAus>  denied for directory /mnt/and/winuser/.mldonkey
<keeper> so you added the user option in fstab ?
<kgoetz> i wouldnt expect user to be required
<kgoetz> i'm supprised 'defaults' doesnt do it though
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<keeper> you can set permissions with the mount cmd
<ForgeAus> uh?
<ForgeAus> hmm chown winuser:winuser winuser doesn't work
<dalton2345> hello...i tried to install kubuntu but the cd check gave me 3 errors, anyone would know why?
<ForgeAus> after an ls -l its still owned by root:root
<ForgeAus> (even when root does the chown)
<ForgeAus> is that because its ntfs?
<ForgeAus> (well cofs)
<genii> uid= gid=    etc
<ccarr013> hi there
<ccarr013> can anyone help me?
<ccarr013> please
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ccarr013> my kubuntu
<keeper> do you remember what the errors were, dalton2345 ?
<ccarr013> don't start wifi
<dalton2345> it didnt say keeper
<dalton2345> just said 3 errors and reboot
<ccarr013> don't even recognize the wifi card
<keeper> most likely it didn't download properly, or the cd is damaged , try downloading again and burn another cd, if possible
<dalton2345> keeper...the weirdest thing....i used that cd for another install and went well
<kgoetz> !wifi | ccarr013
<ubotu> ccarr013: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ccarr013> thanx so much
<keeper> could be that the cd has been damaged since that install
<kgoetz> np
<billytwowilly> how do I make a directory readable/writeable recursively by everyone?
<kgoetz> billytwowilly: chmod
<billytwowilly> yah, chmod what though?
<kgoetz> -R +o-rw or something
 * kgoetz doesnt use letter notation
<ar0nic> flipstar ever heard of automatix
<ar0nic> or anyone for that matter
<kgoetz> !automatix | ar0nic
<ubotu> ar0nic: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ForgeAus> hehe use 777 for full permissions
<kgoetz> just dont...
<ForgeAus> ie sudo chmod 777 /path/to/directory
<ar0nic> well its worth a shot
<ar0nic> nothing else has worked
<billytwowilly> yah, I know about 777, I don't know how to specify recursive so all stuff under dir get same permissions
<kgoetz> billytwowilly: -R
<^JSN> how do you join a workgroup on kubuntu?  I see an option for a domain but not for a work group
<ar0nic> i cannot for anything to get my players to play video
<ForgeAus> billy use chmod --help
<ForgeAus> that should tell you :)
<ForgeAus> (note: kgoetz was right about the -R according to what chmod --help told me
<keeper> yeah chmod -R a+rw ./ should set read and write access for all, recursivley in the current directory
<ForgeAus> that doesn't help me with my winuser problem
<kgoetz> ar0nic: sure its a codec thing, not an xorg/driver thing?
<ForgeAus> I can't seem to chmod and/or chown the user directory
<ForgeAus> probably a filesystem thing
<ForgeAus> (ie cofs/ntfs instead of ext3)
<billytwowilly> thanks
<kgoetz> ForgeAus: what is cofs?
<ForgeAus> hmm maybe I can fix that
<ForgeAus> cofs = colinux file system
<kgoetz> oh.
<keeper> do you have permissions to chmod and/or chown ?
<ForgeAus> um root does
<ForgeAus> and even root can't change it
<ForgeAus> well the command goes through without error but doesn't make the actual change
<ar0nic> well eveything else works kgoetz
<kgoetz> ar0nic: what is 'everything else'?
<ar0nic> it identifies all video hardware properly
<ForgeAus> it still doesn't make sense tho because root user can write to it
<ForgeAus> problem is I can't (or don't want to?) set root user's home to be /mnt/and lol
<ForgeAus> looks like thats about the only way to do it
<ForgeAus> ok trying something else
<kgoetz> ar0nic: that doesnt really answer the question
<kubuntu_> hello
<kubuntu_> alguien q hable español?
<kgoetz> kubuntu_: try #ubuntu-es
<ar0nic> well whaat would you suggest
<kgoetz> kubuntu_: try #kubuntu-es (oops)
<kgoetz> ar0nic: what does 'everything else works' mean?
<ForgeAus> bbl
<ar0nic> the system identifies the hardware as what it is
<ar0nic> there are no video errors etc
<arrrghhh> can i use x11vnc to login to my machine remotely?  it says it cannot connect to any display manager, and i'm sure the computer is just sitting at the login screen waiting for someone to type the password in.
<kgoetz> ar0nic: what is the video card? what are the drivers?
<ar0nic> ati radeon
<kgoetz> arrrghhh: does the other machine have xdmcp/vnc running?
<ar0nic> havent installed any drivers as it recognized it during install and such
<arrrghhh> kgoetz, the server?  it has x11vnc and ssh.... i'm not sure if xdmcp is running on it.
<ar0nic> sorry im still a boot of a noob but ive been tyring to work this issue all day
<ar0nic> ive read every codec tutorial there is heh
<kgoetz> ar0nic: can you pastebin `grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf` , `lsb_release -a` and `lspci |grep VGA`
<kgoetz> arrrghhh: and x11vnc is running on the srever, and listening on an external interface?
<ForgeAus> anyone here use mldonkey?
<arrrghhh> kgoetz, yes.  not sure what you mean by external interface, but if i was logged in i would be able to use it.  i was working on it, and i rebooted it.  now i can't vnc into it, but ssh/apache work.
<ForgeAus> anyone know how to put my /.mldonkey in a place other than ~/ ?
<ForgeAus> that way I dont need the winuser user
<kgoetz> arrrghhh: odd. i dont know x11vnc at all, so i cant really help
<ar0nic> kgoetz:
<ar0nic>        Driver          "kbd"
<ar0nic>         Driver          "mouse"
<ar0nic>         Driver          "synaptics"
<ar0nic>         Driver          "wacom"
<ar0nic>         Driver          "wacom"
<ar0nic>         Driver          "wacom"
<ar0nic>         Driver          "ati"
<arrrghhh> ar0nic, not in here
<ForgeAus> I guess the mlnet command lets you somehow
<arrrghhh> pastebin...
<arrrghhh> and kgoetz... how would it work with regular vnc?
<ForgeAus> heeh I don't get why 7 short lines is considered a flood but anyway...
<kgoetz> !tell ar0nic about pastebin
<kgoetz> arrrghhh: dont know. i only ever forward stuff over ssh
<fignew> ForgeAus: because there's 301 people in this channel ;)
<keeper> !pastebin | ar0nic
<ubotu> ar0nic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kgoetz> keeper: i told him...
<ar0nic> sorry guys
<arrrghhh> ForgeAus, i've had people on irc get pissed about 2 lines.
<ForgeAus> arrrghhh yes I've seen that too and I still can't fathom it
<keeper> oops, sorry about that kgoetz
<ForgeAus> fignew what does the amount of users matter?
<fignew> because it can get busy as heck in here
<ForgeAus> thats what scrollbars are for :)
<fignew> and if someone has a question... and it scrolls off screen, a helper might not see it & be able to help :)
<arrrghhh> meh people are picky.  especially when there's anonymonity involved.
<kgoetz> #debian kicks when you paste > 5 lines, which i think is good
<ar0nic> kgoetz:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59556/
<kgoetz> ar0nic: i would have thought with teh ati driver you could look at video - i might have to let someone else try and help you.
<arrrghhh> so has anyone here used vnc to login to a machine remotely?  seems pretty simple, setting it up was a snap.
<ar0nic> oh kgoetz
<ar0nic> here
<^JSN> Is there a way to join a workgroup in kbuntu networking?? The only option i can find is domain
<ar0nic> for the last command
<ar0nic> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<kgoetz> ar0nic: oh, snap :D
<kgoetz> ar0nic: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<basy> Anybody know tool for utf8 character map translations for kubuntu? Something like for example when i paste [ž] i recive [&#382;] ....
<yuri_> hi ppl!
<kgoetz> ^JSN: what do you mean?
<yuri_> i got a little problem can some one guide me to install cedega?
<kgoetz> !cedega | yuri_
<ubotu> yuri_: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<arrrghhh> yuri_, that's a paid-for service.  they should help cuz you're PAYING them.
<yuri_> k
<yuri_> ty
<^JSN> i mean with windows machines, for a small network you join a work group. for a large networks you join domains.  all i see in kbuntu is domain
<arrrghhh> ^JSN, what are you trying to do, file sharing with windows machines?
<kgoetz> ubotu: no, cedega is cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega or ask the irc channel #cedega
<^JSN> yep
<yuri_> how i can change directory in console?...
<arrrghhh> ^JSN, then there's no reason to connect to a workgroup.
<arrrghhh> yuri_, cd
<arrrghhh> !bash | yuri_
<ubotu> yuri_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<^JSN> arrghh:  how do you do file shareing without being able to see the other computer on the LAN?
<ForgeAus> JSN??? um I don't think thats a good idea
<ForgeAus> but if your talkinga bout samba don't search by name use IP's instead
<arrrghhh> ^JSN, did you go to remote places?
<^JSN> YES
<^JSN> sorry for the caps
<arrrghhh> ForgeAus, and there's no need to do that either.
<arrrghhh> ^JSN, when i went to my uncles house his computers just showed up in remote places... i dunno.
<arrrghhh> ^JSN, you went to the "Samba Shares" icon right?
<^JSN> no i did now though and your right, it is there
<^JSN> what is the login authorization?  i tried the username and password of my desktop and it's not letting me in
<arrrghhh> ^JSN, i have no idea, that's created on your windows box that's sharing it.
<^JSN> well what would it be if you were trying to get onto another ubuntu box?
<arrrghhh> ^JSN, i would assume the username/pass you use to login... if that's not working try creating another user on the windows box... my uncle had a dummy acct for that as i recall, but i could be wrong.
<^JSN> ok thanks
<jerbear> does anyone know of a good OSD program to use in scripts (other than xosd)?
<arrrghhh> so there's instructions on how to "VNC Server with Login Screen via GDM" but nothing with KDM... wtf...
<some_dud> about how much ram does kde use ?
<arrrghhh> some_dud, uh... that really depends on what you're doing.  you can see how much it's using by going to kinfocenter and click memory.
<some_dud> I have 83mbs of ram left, but it's using 64% for disk cache, so that's not to bad right ?
<fignew> cache = good
<spawn57> hi folks, I dunno why knetworkmanager isn't showing my wireless connection.  It shows it fine in my the network settings applet in control center though
<some_dud> that's going to be over a gig of cache
<fignew> some_dud: the more the better
<fignew> cache is pretty much = free ram
<fignew> if the kernel needs room for a program... it can erase the cache :)
<some_dud> my firefox is just a little slow when I'm restoring it from the task bar
<Jucato> nah, that's just firefox being naturally like that :)
<some_dud> oh, well if that's the case ...
<spawn57> hopefully ff3 fixes that soon
<some_dud> still less ram usage than vista :P
<Jucato> some_dud: Windows and Linux utilize RAM differently
<Jucato> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<fignew> you could just use konqueror ;)
<some_dud> is it faster ?
<spawn57> yeah
<spawn57> konqueror is blazing fast
<Jucato> !kubuntu | manatatas
<ubotu> manatatas: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Jucato> manatatas: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<some_dud> doesn't konqueror use the geko engine /
<Jucato> (hell no)
<some_dud> I can't have cookies in konqueror for some reason
<fignew> some_dud: sure you can :)
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Cookies or Tools -> HTML Settings -> Cookie (per page basis)
<fignew> Jucato: exactly :)
<some_dud> I'm getting an error
<fignew> some_dud: it says?
<some_dud> the error seems to be gone now, but it said something about the cookies manager not be found
<erkel> turning frame buffer off in GRUB doesn't work either, anyone have any ideas on what could be wrong, or how to fix it
<keeper> I can give more information about the problem, if anyone didn't see it the first time i asked
<oren> i cant get sound to work on any video files?
<oren> linux is such a pita
<keeper> can problems be caused by having framebuffer on as well as having it turned off ?
<some_dud> I was thinking of using gnome, but I seem to hate gnome most of the time
<keeper> oren, is there no sound at all, or just no sound when playing video files ?
<keeper> some_dud, #kubuntu-offtopic might be a better place to talk
<leo_rockw> greetings
<arrrghhh> oren, is kmix running?
<majestic> hello,,I was wondering if someone can point me to the direction creating a raid 1 within the installation wizard?
<arrrghhh> actually sound has never worked on this laptop with kubuntu.  can someone help me?  kmix is running and i thought it was an issue with it not having an available mixer or whatever, but it seems to be working...  i have volume controls.
<arrrghhh> and yes the volume is turned all the way up on both the laptop's manual control and kmix.
<arrrghhh> anyone?  keeper?  lol
<keeper> do you know if the drivers are installed ?
<arrrghhh> i'm not even sure how to troubleshoot the problem.  keeper i have no idea, with every kubuntu installation i've done i never had to install any drivers for sound.
<keeper> same laptop each time?
<arrrghhh> it looks like they are.  keeper no, i've done a lot of installations of kubuntu.  well, a lot for me at least.  about 10 or so unique machines, and this is the only one i've had sound issues with.
<majestic> hello,,I was wondering if someone can point me to the direction creating a raid 1 within the installation wizard?
<keeper> can you paste the output from  lspci?
<arrrghhh> good lord one sec.
<arrrghhh> keeper, http://pastebin.com/d99a6650
<arrrghhh> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<arrrghhh> majestic, good places to look.
<babeck> Does anyone know how to change the transparency of the background of the kde 4 konsole?  I try to change it from Edit Current Profile, and regardless of what setting I put it to, it's still perfectly opaque.
<leo_rockw> !kde4 | babeck
<ubotu> babeck: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<babeck> leo_rockw: thank you
<leo_rockw> babeck: np
<arrrghhh> "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/fs/inotify.c:172 set_dentry_child_flags()" - i noticed a lot of these errors in dmesg.  what do they mean?
<leo_rockw> babeck: i only toyed w/ kde4, if i had the answer i would help you here :-P
<babeck> leo_rockw: I wasn't certain how I felt about it until 4.0.1, but now I'm afraid there's no going back for me.
<arrrghhh> i should check out 4.0.2.  is there a lot of improvement on the configuration side?
<manatatas> are there any screeenshots of newest kde?
<leo_rockw> babeck: i have everything tunned up on my 3.5.9... i'm not ready to leave yet lol
<leo_rockw> manatatas: the looks of 4.0.2 and 4.0.0 are basically the same. it's just less buggy
<babeck> arrrghhh: Honestly, the configuration has gotten better, it's no where near 3.5.
<arrrghhh> keeper, did that help?
<manatatas> leo_rockw: where can i see it?
<leo_rockw> babeck: and there's no amarok 2 yet :-P
<arrrghhh> !kde4 | manatatas
<ubotu> manatatas: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<leo_rockw> manatatas: i would say you have a good chance of finding screenshots in google
<arrrghhh> there's screenshots there
<babeck> leo_rockw: good point, but really how do you improve on perfection?
<jerbear> anyone using hardy heron yet? how is it?
<keeper> yeah, I'm just trying to work out what could be wrong
<leo_rockw> babeck: give me my final release amarok 2! lol
<arrrghhh> i think... lol
<oscar> hi
<Jucato> jerbear: #ubuntu+1 please (but it's still in alpha, almost beta)
<arrrghhh> keeper, oh ok... yea i have no clue, i've never had to wrestle with sound on any kubuntu install.  i've had to wrestle with video, but never sound.
<leo_rockw> hey oscar
<babeck> leo_rockw: You see the latest screenshots?  It is starting to shape up pretty well.
<leo_rockw> babeck: for amarok? i have it installed
<babeck> leo_rockw: oh even better.  how are you liking it?
<keeper> arrrghhh, is there any sound if you run the program as root ?
<leo_rockw> babeck: i can up a screenshot if you want to see it
<arrrghhh> keeper, "the" program?  kmix, or the program that is actually playing the sound?
<leo_rockw> babeck: it's still very buggy (like, i would try to run it and it would crash)
<babeck> that would be awesome
<keeper> yeah ie. kdesu amarok
<leo_rockw> babeck: like it happened right now lol: Amarok has crashed! We are terribly sorry about this :(But, all is not lost! Perhaps an upgrade is already available which fixes the problem. Please check your distribution's software repository.
<arrrghhh> keeper, i did "sudo vlc" and dragged a video on to it.  no sound.
<babeck> leo_rockw: I like the part about an upgrade being available. lol
<babeck> leo_rockw: you build it from svn?
<leo_rockw> babeck: no, kubuntu repos
<leo_rockw> babeck: same way i installed kde4 and koffice 2
<oscar> hi everybody, there is any command for check ir my xgl rendering is activated?
<babeck> leo_rockw: Ah I think I may already have that.  Does it look like this: http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/605-Nearing-first-alpha,-and-lots-of-cool-new-stuff.html
<Jucato> not sure about xgl, but in general, it's "glxinfo | grep render"
<keeper> just as a side note arrrghhh, use kdesu for running GUI programs rather than sudo,
<oscar> I cannot run compiz on my kubuntu Gutsy
<oscar> ok Jucato thanks I'l try
<arrrghhh> keeper, i also tried vlc (as root) with some plain audio stuff.  the progress bar moves, and if there's video it the video plays.  and sudo vlc worked... i dunno.
<leo_rockw> babeck: yeah, but mine has a huge sign on top saying "don't report bugs. pre-alpha means: we know it's unstable"
<leo_rockw> babeck: http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/5783/amarok1ur2.png
<arrrghhh> keeper, kdesu vlc just gave me the gui admin password screen.
<oscar> glxinfo | grep render returns direct rendering "yes"
<oscar> but i cannot initialize compiz
<leo_rockw> oscar: why do you need xgl?
<StevenJ> Hello, is anyone here to answer questions about tripple boot?
<leo_rockw> babeck: http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/8205/amarok2xs4.png
<keeper> it seems there have been alot of problems with intel ICH6 soundcards, but i would have thought the problem would be solved by now as it has been around for awhile
<oscar> I am trying to activate compiz
<leo_rockw> oscar: what video card?
<arrrghhh> jeez amarok has a long way to go before it's final...
<leo_rockw> arrrghhh: yup, def
<oscar> Intel 945
<oscar> leo rockw: im trying the command compiz --replace
<leo_rockw> oscar: oh, i was gonna say that both ati and nvidia provide aiglx
<babeck> leo_rockw: that's what i've got, I've yet to fall in love with it  yet.
<basy> Hi, I'm looking for text editor that can do this: i have 200 lines in file, each 20 chacters and i want to cut lines 101 to 200 and past them to end of lines 1 to 100, so result 100 lines each 40chars...
<oscar> it returns checking for Xgl: not present
<arrrghhh> keeper, well what's strange is when i set my sound system to ALSA it just continually has the "restarting the sound system" window up, and it goes to 100% and then starts over.  if i set it to "autodetect" it restarts the sound system no problem...
<leo_rockw> basy: do a python script
<StevenJ> I currently have a couple partions setup. 1ST Primary Partion is XP. 2ND Primary Partion is XP64. The next partion is an extended with 3 logical partions as root / swawp and /home directory. After installing Linux Mint (a build off kubuntu) the computer restarts but no grub was loaded. Any thoughts?
<basy> leo_rockw: i have no experience :(
<leo_rockw> basy: it's a good time to start learning :-D
<oscar> I have ran compiz fusion using ubuntu
<leo_rockw> basy: python is really not hard for people without programming experience
<oscar> but now in KDE i can't activate it
<basy> leo_rockw: how to start?
<arrrghhh> StevenJ, have you tried supergrub?
<StevenJ> arrrghhh, I keep reading about supergrub, but I downloaded and ran it and wasn't really to sure how it worked.
<arrrghhh> linux mint is trash anyways... my that's just my opinion.
<arrrghhh> StevenJ, it will attempt to fix grub...
<StevenJ> arrrghhh, will it destroy my already functional boot.ini file on my windows partions? And/OR is there a way I can add Linux to my boot.ini on the windows machine?
<oscar> leo rockw: i can see that i have activated indirect rendering and the composite extension
<leo_rockw> basy: if you go to python.org there is a documentation link on the left
<leo_rockw> basy: the guido von rossum manual is the most complete
<arrrghhh> StevenJ, you HAVE TO use grub to load linux.  do you really think microshaft would want you using it's bootloader to boot linux?  at any rate, grub will let you choose all your windows installs just fine.
<oscar> but, when konsole said: Starting kde-window-decorator...
<arrrghhh> at least it always has for me.  make sure they are all listed when it goes to install it over the windows bootloader.
<StevenJ> LOL, true.. But people have said that it can be done..
<arrrghhh> StevenJ, it's possible, but grub does it for you.  at least it always has for me like i said.
<kgoetz> StevenJ: it wont touch your boot.ini - you should be able to chainload the windows bootloader from grub
<leo_rockw> basy: you could get dive into python: http://www.diveintopython.org/index.html
<arrrghhh> keeper, any other troubleshooting ideas?  everything seems to be working, but there's simply no sound.
<kgoetz> StevenJ: fwiw, your not allowed to use ntloader to boot other os's
<oscar> "/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format"
<StevenJ> kgoetz: "fwiw"?
<arrrghhh> for what it's worth
<StevenJ> Oh ok.
<keeper> i found this which seemed to be someone else having a similar problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-628342.html
<fox> para chat en español
<Jucato> !es | fox
<ubotu> fox: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<oscar> nickname/ onavarrete
<StevenJ> Last question is bout partions.. Is the way I set it up sounds correct to you? 1st Primary XP 2nd Primary XP64 3rd Extended with 3 Logical Partions inside of it that are in the order of EXT3 "/", Swap, EXT3 "/home"? Or do you recommend something else?
<StevenJ> about*
<babeck> Ok, here's how you get Konsole to have transparency in KDE4 (for anyone that cares).  If you have already opened konsole you must kill any instance of konsole you already have running (pkill konsole in one of the ttys) then alt+f2, enter konsole --enable-transparency.
 * Jucato wonders why one needs to pkill in a tty to kill konsole
<arrrghhh> StevenJ, sounds fine to me.
<StevenJ> Alright, I think I'm gonna give supergrub another shot. Thanks alot for you help arrrghhh and kgoetz.
<arrrghhh> np
<kgoetz> np
<arrrghhh> lol creepy
<kgoetz> hehe'
<StevenJ> LMAO..
<leo_rockw> there was a 1 second delay...
<leo_rockw> (at least on my end)
<keeper> arrrghhh, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-intel8x0
<arrrghhh> leo_rockw, bummer? :P
<arrrghhh> the internet is soooooo freakin slow in this hotel that it appeared almost instantaneously on my end.
<leo_rockw> arrrghhh: it just wasn't as creepy, haha
<arrrghhh> meh
<arrrghhh> i did a speed test?  i get 23 kilobytes per second downstream.  hooray just bearly above dialup.
<leo_rockw> wait... dial-up was 5.6 for me
<arrrghhh> yea.  i'm used to a 5 megabit connection.  this might as well be dialup.
<leo_rockw> lol
<maduser> 20 mbps
<leo_rockw> well, not lol, i feel the pain
<arrrghhh> 20 megs is freakin hard to get.  how much you pay for that?
<arrrghhh> sorry i guess this is all off-topic huh lol
<ForgeAus> kgoetz StevenJ: fwiw, your not allowed to use ntloader to boot other os's   ???
<ForgeAus> I'm not so sure thats true
<ForgeAus> why wouldn't you be allowed?
<arrrghhh> i'm wondering if it's the wifi here.  i need to make myself a patch cable at work tomorrow.  and ForgeAus, microshaft doesn't want you to.  it's probably doable, but they don't want you to do it so they're gonna make it very difficult.
<ForgeAus> the only reason i know of that ntloader can't boot linux is because it doesn't have a way to use a bootstring.... but you can use a bootsector image (like from using the dd command)
<ForgeAus> what do you mean they don't want you to?
<ForgeAus> what they wan't doesn't factor into it
<arrrghhh> uhm... they don't want you to?  microsoft doesn't want you to?
<arrrghhh> well if they wanted you to it would be easy... that's my point.
<ForgeAus> who say's it isn't easy? just make a disk dump of the boot sector and refer to it in boot.ini
<ForgeAus> and voila
<ForgeAus> thats not so difficult is it?
<kgoetz> your welcome to, but i dont see why your going to bother tbh
<kgoetz> seems like a waste of time
<arrrghhh> yea i'm with kgoetz on this one.
<ForgeAus> kgoetz I guess it might be... I don' t know, depends on what you need it for
<arrrghhh> i mean grub did it all for me.  why would i want to do more work just so i can use the microsoft boot loader?
<ForgeAus> but I was just objecting to the whole "not allowed" thing
<kgoetz> its not, but thats a seperate issue
<ForgeAus> arrghhh what I don't understand is why you need 2 different boot loaders
<ForgeAus> they're doing the same job just for different operating systems
<keeper> !search partition
<ubotu> Found: partitioning, ntfs, disks, fstab, uuid, partition, gparted, ntfs-3g, home, mount-#kubuntu
<keeper> !tell keeper about partitioning
<kgoetz> ForgeAus: you need two because one hasnt been updated since 1985 and only supports a small number of systems properly (microsofts), and one is contantly updated, and supports multiple os's
<arrrghhh> ForgeAus, i use grub.... i don't need 2 bootloaders.
<ForgeAus> kgoetz thats not entirely true Vista too has a bootloader, but yet still no support for boot strings
<ForgeAus> arrrghhh how do you boot windows? (or isn't windows your other operating system?)
<ForgeAus> generally one chains from grub to their windows boot loader...
<ForgeAus> which means you are useing 2
<arrrghhh> i don't really boot windoze but i select it from grub...
<ForgeAus> arrrghhh fine select an os from grub as your primary boot loader but if you want to boot another operating system from there mostly you chain to the other one right?
<ForgeAus> really you should only need one
<arrrghhh> meh
<ForgeAus> (apparently according to microsoft they put some effort into making Vista's boot loader generic)
<ForgeAus> but even if thats the case there will probably be nowhere to support a boot string...
<arrrghhh> i haven't booted windows in ages, i don't even have it on my main computer anymore just this laptop for games.
<mika__> hi all
<arrrghhh> hi mika__
<mika__> arrrghhh ... hi I have problem with flash not having sound
<arrrghhh> just adobe flash in web pages you mean?
<mika__> arrrghhh ... nope, installed flash_plugin-non free with adept
<mika__> (I'm on 64 bit system) so cant install from adobe website
<arrrghhh> well that didn't answer my question exactly but OK.  so you use firefox?
<mika__> ahh .. well youtube
<arrrghhh> oh flash doesn't work with 64-bit.  i heard you have to run a 32-bit browser... sorry
<arrrghhh> i switched back to 32-bit mainly due to the flash issue.  i can't believe adobe still has not released a 64-bit version... i figured adobe would be more on top of it.
<mika__> I see
<arrrghhh> ja... sorry.  run a 32-bit browser or go back to pure 32-bit.  i didn't notice a difference in performance at all.  until EVERYTHING is 64-bit, i don't think it really matters.
<arrrghhh> reboot, brb.
<mika__> ok
<arrrghhh> still no sound
<arrrghhh> and why does kubuntu save all my open programs by default?  i never asked it to do that, it just does.
<ForgeAus> what do you mean by "save all your open programs by default" ?
<ForgeAus> you mean session management?
<arrrghhh> sure.  like i restart... which never works on this machine for some reason... and when i boot back in, it reinstates all the programs i had open when i went to restart it.
<ForgeAus> yeah it stores your session information, normally does so because it tries to recover to the same state if you have a crash or something like that
<arrrghhh> yea for whatever reason whenever i restart this machine it fills the progress bar and just sits there forever.  i just hold the power button until it turns off.  if i shut it down, it turns off just fine.
<ForgeAus> try pressing the enter key instead of turning it off
<arrrghhh> can i turn that off?  i want a fresh new session every time.
<ForgeAus> um not sure, there probably is a way but I can't think where its set
<arrrghhh> it doesn't do anything.  i tried enter, ctrl-alt-del, ctrl-c, ctrl-x.  nothing.
<ForgeAus> probably in system-settings administration somewhere I guess
<arrrghhh> does anyone know where the session management stuff is?  stupid gnome asks you.
<ForgeAus> Jucato would know if he were paying attention, he's probaly asleep or something...
<Jucato> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Session Manager
 * Jucato yawns
<ForgeAus> see :)
<Jucato> I was about too until I got pinged
<arrrghhh> ForgeAus, i found it.  oh and you did too lol
<ForgeAus> thanx Jucato
<arrrghhh> indeed, thank you.  now if i could only get sound working...
<Jucato> arrrghhh: just a word of caution, once you start with a completely blank session, some apps that you might have thought were autostarted by default might not be running anymore
<Jucato> (kmix, katapult, etc)
<arrrghhh> Jucato, yea i ran into that problem before, i just put whatever i needed in autostart.  thanks for mentioning that tho.
<psilocyde> Hi folks, Broke my Wireless somehow on my laptop. Can anyone tell me how to get my network setting to default I.e. similar to after A fresh install?
<psilocyde> Im running 7.10
<Daisuke_Ido> psilocyde: 2 things, was it being controlled by knetworkmanager originally
<Daisuke_Ido> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> and...  did you go to manual configuration at some point?
<psilocyde> Daisuke yes
<psilocyde> yes on you sec ?
<psilocyde> so yes x2
<Daisuke_Ido> psilocyde: kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<StevenJ> Yea no luck with supergrub. It couldn't even boot the partition.
<Daisuke_Ido> psilocyde: and look for your wireless interface in there
<Daisuke_Ido> iface wlan0 or ath0 or eth1 or ra0...  something like that
<psilocyde> ok its on another install on this machine i would have to reboot
<keeper> I'm not sure how to set up LVM partitions using the alternative cd - manual install, is there any related info or documentation on it ?
<psilocyde> so what am i looking for? to see if its active? or...
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's in that file, remove it
<Daisuke_Ido> that will give knetworkmanager control of the interface again
<psilocyde> ah ok
<Daisuke_Ido> and it should be back to normal
<psilocyde> ok so /etc/network/interfaces and remove the entry for my eth card
<Daisuke_Ido> for your wireless
<Daisuke_Ido> whatever that happens to be
<psilocyde> ok yes, thank you. will give it a go
<Daisuke_Ido> best of luck, see you in a few
<psilocyde> its the intel 3495
<psilocyde> if that matters
<psilocyde> ok brb
<mika__> quick question ... what is the kde version of gdebi, or is there any ?
<leo_rockw> mika__: gdebi-kde
<foibles> hi there
<foibles> im having trouble playing HD video formats
<leo_rockw> hey foibles
<foibles> they render somewhat pixellated
<foibles> leo_rockw, hello there
<leo_rockw> i'll be afk for a while
<mika__> ok thanks ... umm .. firefox flash still no sound (64 bit)
<mika__> bummer
<foibles> is there a codec for gutsy missing that doesn't allow for the correct playing of HD media?
<some_dud> when I install the server versin, and then kde from the net, the codecs work, but off the dvd, nope
<keeper> if you have all the codecs installed, it could be your video drivers
<keeper> what video card do you have, and what drivers do you have installed ?
<User249> I can't get X to start. I installed KDE 4 on my kubuntu machine to try by adding the launchpad repo. I used the same commands to uninstall as I used to install, but apparantly they were ambiguous and uninstalled parts of my KDE 3 as well.
<StevenJ> Whats the difference between: kubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso and kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso?
<User249> these packages were kdebase-bin, kdebase-workspace, kdebase-kde4, kdebase-runtime
<User249> i've reinstalled them, and nothing in the X11 log file looks bad, so i'm not sure what's missing
<keeper> alternative is just a text based installer, wheras the desktop is the livecd + GUI installer
<User249> question: if you bork your KDE installation on Kubuntu, how can you revert it to default?
<StevenJ> keeper, thank you very much.
<awag22> User249: click on the unbork button
<keeper> User249, with or without reinstalling ?
<User249> without reinstalling
<keeper> np StevenJ
<keeper> what has gone wrong with your install, User249 ?
<User249> i installed KDE 4 and then went to uninstall it. i didn't realize some of the package names were ambiguous, since the site said they would be separated
<StevenJ> Any recommendation on a fast server to download it from keeper?
<User249> i basically did this: apt-get install kdebase-bin kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 (followed by an install)
<User249> (followed by a remove, sorry)
<StevenJ> I was trying the USC Santa Barbra, no bueno. And the torrent is going like 6K.. not good either.
<keeper> StevenJ, just try to find a mirror as close to you as possible, sometimes your isp will host the image also
<StevenJ> I'm with RR... if you happen to know if they have it.. That would be cool. Yea I tried the Santa Barbra server and was only pulling 23K
<StevenJ> I'm here in California.
<User249> when I boot now it just takes me to a tty
<StevenJ> Whats the difference between the CD and the DVD?
<keeper> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<StevenJ> 4Gbps sounds nice to me..
<StevenJ> Ty
<foibles> what can i use to format a partition i have as ntfs
<foibles> gparted doesn't seem to want to do the job for me
<StevenJ> What happened with Gparted?
<foibles> it doesn't have it available as an option
<foibles> "ntfs" is greyed out
<foibles> ive got 11 perfectly good gigs that i need to keep windows readable
<StevenJ> Do you have any other partions?
<foibles> yeah
<StevenJ> Are you trying to create a new ntfs partion from unallocated space? Or are you trying to delete the NTFS partition?
<User249> well i found the problem
<User249> kdm was no longer installed
<foibles> it actually already was ntfs
<foibles> as a windows partition
<foibles> but i reformatted it to ext3
<foibles> and i just want to put it back as ntfs
<foibles> how would i delete it clean
<StevenJ> You should be able to use Gparted to delete the partion. Then with the free unallocated space be able to create a new ntfs partion. Or just leave it blank and try to format it with a windows XP/Vista disk or 2000 if your still using that.
<psilocyde> Daisuke_Ido: Awsome! thank you so much. Im Live and typing!
<psilocyde> *awesome even,
<psilocyde> thanks again
<StevenJ> Did you try deleting the ext3 partion?
<foibles> StevenJ, trying that out now
<Daisuke_Ido> awesome :D
<Daisuke_Ido> congratulations, glad that worked for you
<psilocyde> yes, im very happy. Now i need to figure out my sound problems
<psilocyde> I get very low sound. alsa seems to be busted
<psilocyde> or something
<foibles> gparted just does it uncannilly fast
<foibles> like delete, bam! done
<StevenJ> Well its not done until you hit apply...
<mika__> psilocyde .. tell me about it, I had my share of sound problems
<foibles> leads me to believe it really didn't do anything
<foibles> from livecd it always takes a while
<psilocyde> ya,
<StevenJ> Did you hit apply though?
<foibles> StevenJ, yes
<mika__> psilocyde ... got all working finally though ..
<StevenJ> Did you got back and try to create your NTFS partion on the unallocated space left from deleting that ext3 partion? did it let you?
<psilocyde> mika: nice
<foibles> doing so right now
<foibles> gah, i just had two red bulls
<psilocyde> ive got an intel sound chip onboard
<mika__> psilocyde .. what sort of sound problem do you have ?
<foibles> i feel messed up
<psilocyde> been a pain in the but
<psilocyde> i get very low volume
<StevenJ> Are you going to be loading XP or a Windows OS onto that partion you are creating.. Or is there already xp loaded and your trying to create a second ntfs partion?
<psilocyde> alsa mixer is stuck on mute
<foibles> its just going to be storage space
<foibles> it was formerly my XP partition
<mika__> psilocyde .. try recompiling latest alsa
<foibles> but i don't need m$ anymore
<foibles> and am making a full migration off dual boot
<foibles> was having trouble getting fstab to recognize ext3, so im going back to ntfs
<psilocyde> explain "recompile" please. Im a linux newb
<psilocyde> or ill google
<mika__> psilocyde .. let me see if I can get you a link
<psilocyde> wonderful
<foibles> StevenJ, yup its still greyed out
<foibles> after deleting it
<foibles> as is xfs
<foibles> which would have been my next choice
<StevenJ> The only other thing I can think of...
<StevenJ> Is boot to XP..
<StevenJ> and see if you can delete the partition using the Disk Manager..
<StevenJ> And then formating it with NTFS
<foibles> StevenJ, i think thats what i did for the other ntfs partition i made
<foibles> but thats a real hassle
<foibles> its so slow
<StevenJ> or using a windows based 3rd party software such as Partion Magic or DriveCopyPro
<StevenJ> Click "Quick Format"
<StevenJ> then it will go faster..
<foibles> perhaps
<mika__> psilocyde .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<mika__> psilocyde .. took a while to find that
<StevenJ> Well sometimes the easier longer way is better then trying to figure out a new way that you don't even know if it will work.
<psilocyde> ty so much, didnt seem long at all
<StevenJ> Its wierd that Gparted didn't work for you the way you wanted to.. It usually works flawlessly for me. Did it even fully delete that ext3 partion even if it didn't let you format to a ntfs partion?
<mika__> psilocyde .. I just recently installed kubuntu and 1st did not have sound at all
<psilocyde> i have internet to distract me thanks to you :)
<psilocyde> oh wait that was daiku. sorry daiku
<StevenJ> You also want to check and see if there are any flags marked on it (if your still in gparted) sometimes there are flags marked that make it do certian things they may hinder what you really want to do with it.
<mika__> psilocyde .. so esp that part which explains how to get & compile latest version of ALSA might work for you,
<psilocyde> mika__ do you have the intel sound as well
<mika__> psilocyde .. yes I have ...
<psilocyde> ah cool
<mika__> psilocyde .. I'm on 64bit gutsy
<psilocyde> ah ok
<StevenJ> mika__, out of curiousity, how does the 64 bit run compared to the 32 bit?
<mika__> psilocyde .. if you're on 32bit should be easier to get flash working
<psilocyde> oh good
<StevenJ> Yea I don't believe flash even worked on 64bit XP the last time I was on it..
<StevenJ> If that helps you any...
<mika__> Stevenj .. honestly I cant tell much difference on performance
<StevenJ> Ahh ok..
<mika__> Stevenj .. however havent been running this for long ... just 2 days .. mostly trying to get sund working + flash
<mika__> Stevenj .. anyways, I managed to get flash working ok .. even with firefox (youtube)
<StevenJ> is it adobes flash or some 3rd party?
<mika__> Stevenj .. installed flashplugin-non-free from ubuntu repos
<StevenJ> ahh..
<psilocyde> mika__ i need a bit of hand holding here
<psilocyde> could you walk me through it?
<mika__> psiloclyde .. you want to compile alsa right ?
<psilocyde> yes
<mika__> psiloclyde .. are you familiarb with konsole ?
<psilocyde> im in there
<mika__> psilocyde .. did you download the source files yet ?
<psilocyde> i have dl'd the kernal headers from the first link
<psilocyde> tools and headers
<psilocyde> so now i need to know what files from the ftp
<mika__> psilocyde .. and did you install build-essential and other needed (sudo aptitude install build-essential libncurses-dev gettext linux-headers-`uname -)
<psilocyde> yes
<ar0nic> guys ive got hell of an issue with my media codecs and such, ive installed all nessicary players and codecs
<ar0nic> and still get sound and no video
<mika__> ipsilocyde .. ok if you have done that ... get the source files from alsa site ...
<mika__> psilocyde .. you can use wget also from konsole
<ar0nic> i think i may of went package crazy but ive also noticed one more thing, when booting ubuntu for a split second it gives a very distorted screen then switches to the kubuntu loadscreen
<psilocyde> theres where i need help. what packages from the alsa site
<ar0nic> im going to try out envy although the system has my exact vid card recognized
<psilocyde> there are many
<mika__> psilocyde .. ok .. go to alsa website http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<psilocyde> im sorry if im being thick
<mika__> psilocyde .. on the top right you see latest versions ..
<psilocyde> ok
<mika__> psilocyde .. no problem :)
<ar0nic> anyone anyone?
<Ahmuck> kubuntu hardy channel?
<ar0nic> is a distorted screen at bootup if only for a second an indication of bad drivers
<mika__> psilocyde .. so you would need alsa-drive, alsa-lib and alsa-utils
<mika__> psilocyde .. download those .. that hdaintel howto has pretty good instructions on how to compile them
<psilocyde> ok done
<mika__> psilocyde .. in konsole follow the instructions from howto site (first link I gave to you)
<psilocyde> will do, working with that now thank you
<mika__> psilocyde .. great
<mika__> psilocyde ... I need to go for a while, good luck with fixing the sound problem
<psilocyde> thanks again, take care
<mika__> psilocyde .. nb
<storbeck> Is sure is quiet on freenode tonight.
<ar0nic> yes it is
<ar0nic> how you feel about automatix storbeck
<storbeck> What is it?
<ar0nic> a media package  installer
<ar0nic> im having issue with not being able to play any video
<ar0nic> sound is a ok
<psilocyde> can anyone help where mika__ left off?
<ar0nic> video no good
<storbeck> I've never used a package installer :P
<ar0nic> <--noob
<psilocyde> <-----me2
<psilocyde> im recompiling the alsa drivers
<ar0nic> but ive been all over the net for my issue
<psilocyde> getting an error in alsa
<ar0nic> and 3 different networks as well
<storbeck> w00t for netsplit
<ForgeAus> whats the difference between purging and removing packages?
<ForgeAus> and how do you reinstall a package with apt-get ?
<prince_jammys> purging deletes configuration files, removing doesn't
<prince_jammys> so if you remove and then reinstall, your old settings will still be there
<psilocyde> says bash: cd: alsa-driver*: No such file or directory
<ar0nic> him
<ar0nic> hmm*
<prince_jammys> ForgeAus: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package_name
<ForgeAus> thanx prince :)
<foibles> ok
<foibles> whats wrong with this fstab line
<foibles> UUID=4ABC7316BC72FBAF /media/hda1     ext3    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<foibles> this is not good and proper for me
<foibles> as /media/hda1 is only accessable as root
<foibles> anyone?
<prince_jammys> it mounts properly, other than the permissions?
<foibles> prince_jammys, yes
<foibles> ubuntu sees it
<prince_jammys> maybe uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=007     (if your uid is 1000)
<foibles> prince_jammys, it is
<foibles> how do i check again?
<prince_jammys> echo $UID
<foibles> yup
<prince_jammys> that's what i use on my NTFS partition
<foibles> prince_jammys, it was an ntfs
<foibles> now its ext3
<foibles> would anything change for that, really?
<prince_jammys> i don't know
<prince_jammys> you could try those options and remount
<ar0nic> for some reason after installing envy drivers i rebooted and it took me straigh to the console...
<ere4si> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<foibles> ar0nic, envy is a whack program
<ar0nic> im havin an issue getting any videos to play]
<ar0nic> sound is fine
<ar0nic> everything else is not
<ar0nic> and i notice some display when first booting ubuntu
<ar0nic> display corruption
<storbeck> This is taking longer to compile than a stage 1 gentoo install with all unsupported hardware
<ar0nic> then it gives me the kubuntu logo then jumps over to a distorted screen then jumps back
<ar0nic> and does this twice while loading
<asobi> using nvidia?
<ar0nic> ati
<ar0nic> hey guys
<ar0nic> im trying to load and im getting this message
<ar0nic> no resume image, doing normal boot
<ar0nic> then it takes me straight to my root login
<ere4si> ar0nic, remove envy and use the resticted drivers manager then we can helop
<ere4si> *help
<ar0nic> ok but i cant get back into kubuntu
<ar0nic> how do i load up the kde from console?
<storbeck> ar0nic, login via text prompt and use startx
<ar0nic> no screens found
<ar0nic> i think i broke it with envy
<ar0nic> fatal io error 104
<ar0nic> no devices detected =|
<storbeck> lol, good luck
<ar0nic> try safe graphics mode
<ar0nic> then remove envy
<ar0nic> then hopefully ill be back in
<foibles> ar0nic, you have fubar'd your system
<ar0nic> fuck it im goin to format and reinstall
<foibles> envy is horrid
<foibles> ar0nic, sorry that happened to you
<ar0nic> ok well put yourself in my situation for a second bro
<ar0nic> tell me what you would do
<foibles> ar0nic, ive been where you are
<ar0nic> you want to use this as a basic web and media box
<ar0nic> all of my movies music etc is on my windows box
<foibles> i just moved my stuff to safe space, then reformatted/reinstalled
<ar0nic> ive got samba taken care of and i can share files
<ar0nic> but none of my files work with the usual codec package installs
<ar0nic> sound will work no video
<foibles> ar0nic, were you having problems getting video card drivers to work the old fashioned way?
<ar0nic> this is with almost every player
<foibles> is the box you're using relatively new?
<foibles> using kubuntu gutsy?
<ar0nic> no foibles in fact it identified my card in a command someone gave me
<ar0nic> i wish i could remember it
<ar0nic> but it read it out what it is word for word
<ar0nic> p4
<ar0nic> laptop
<foibles> ar0nic, i always had an easier time getting my stuff to work with ubuntu, not kubuntu
<foibles> and i installed the kubuntu-desktop packages after the fact
<foibles> so you don't know the name of your video card?
<ar0nic> no of course i do
<ar0nic> raedon mobility 7500c
<foibles> ar0nic, what is it
<foibles> ati seems to have problems more often than not
<ar0nic> but i used a command someone gave me and it out verbatim
<foibles> ar0nic, try installing ubuntu rather than kubuntu
<foibles> its easier to configure stuff
<ar0nic> lspci |grep vga
<ar0nic> heh im already midway thru a format
<foibles> yep
<ar0nic> under that it displayed the exact card in the pc
<Daisuke_Ido> foibles: you didn't just recommend that he reformat to install ubuntu did you?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu-desktop
<foibles> Daisuke_Ido, i said that once upon a time, thats what i did
<ar0nic> so that would generally mean its got it configured properly
<Daisuke_Ido> that's all that's needed
<ar0nic> Daisuke_Ido?
<ere4si> ar0nic, you don't need to reinstall - boot into recovery console - type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose vesa as the video driver - then reboot and remove envy
<ar0nic> ive only had one issue
<foibles> Daisuke_Ido, nay, he used envy and it fubar'd his system
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<Daisuke_Ido> ere4si has the answer then
<Daisuke_Ido> envy is evil.
<foibles> it is
<ar0nic> after i set vesa tho is it going to play my vids and stuff?
<foibles> it messes up your system one way or another
<foibles> ar0nic, yes
<psilocyde> daisuku!
<psilocyde> hi
<psilocyde> lil help getting my sound card up and running?
<psilocyde> i get low sound output
<psilocyde> low volume that is
<ar0nic> like i said guys i did a standard install and added all the packages you would need to play divx avi's and such but i would only get sound..
<psilocyde> i have recompiled alsa
<ere4si> ar0nic, after you remove envy we'll get the vid card set up right
<psilocyde> with the latest version
<ar0nic> k
<ar0nic> wherre is recovery console...?
<ar0nic> sorry =x
<psilocyde> now when i do a cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec          i get a           cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec#*: No such file or directory
<ere4si> ar0nic, at the grub menu - the second option
<ar0nic> so dont use the cd?
<ere4si> no
<ar0nic> got it
<ar0nic> its loading
<ere4si> k :)
<ar0nic> auto detect?
<ar0nic> or choose it my self?
<ere4si> choose vesa ar0nic
<foibles> ere4si, he has an ati video card
<ere4si> and envy
<ar0nic> default bus identifier?
<ar0nic> ?
<ar0nic> what about automatix i also installed that is that evil as well?
<ar0nic> default bus identifer guys?
<prince_jammys> yes, evil also
<prince_jammys> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ar0nic> memory size should be blank as well i take it>?
<ere4si> y
<ar0nic> postinst warning overwriting possibly customized config. file back up /etc/x11.......
<ar0nic> took me back to root
<ar0nic> start x is loading it...
<ar0nic> scanline heaven. lol it looks like shit
<ar0nic> but im in
<foibles> ar0nic, use the driver manager in kde console to load the proper video drivers for your card
<foibles> or have you already tried that
<ere4si> ar0nic, envy comes with a readme that tells how to uninstall it
<ar0nic> havent....
<ar0nic> ive booted back into  the kde
<ar0nic> formatting.
<ar0nic> apparently what im wanting to do is very easy and generally does it on its own and its not on my end...ive also went codec crazy so t hat couldnt help, apparently my vid card wasnt setup properly and then installed envy and nwo its fubard
<ar0nic> after i redid the xorg.cfg the touchpad didnt work the vid was terrible
<ar0nic> couldnt change resolution etc etc etc
<ere4si> ar0nic, start again pal
<sniper> де я? :)
<ere4si> sniper, in english pls
<imboscat> sniper: there is ubuntu channel for your language
<sniper> i'm not english... i'm ukraine
<ere4si> !sl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<storbeck> !sld
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sld - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<storbeck> sniper, What language do you speak?
<ere4si> !uk
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<ere4si> hehe
<ar0nic> ere4si
<ar0nic> you still around?
<ere4si> k
<ar0nic> fresh install
<ar0nic> lets get the drivers goin
<ere4si> ar0nic, find the driver manager
<sniper> i speak ukrainian, russian
<storbeck> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ar0nic> throw me a bone bro lol
<ere4si> I"m on my fluxbox atm
<ar0nic> restricted drivers?
<sniper> dyakyu!
<storbeck> np
<ere4si> ar0nic, what is the lappy brand and model - for a howto
<storbeck> I think that says thanks anyway
<ar0nic> fuck me havent had to find t hat out in ages
<ar0nic>  lol
<ere4si> ar0nic, watch the language buddy :)
<storbeck> !ohmy | ar0nic
<ubotu> ar0nic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ar0nic> hp zt1000
<ar0nic> sorry
<ar0nic> sorry guys
<ar0nic> quick on the ! you guys
<ar0nic> ok well it says there are no propietary drivers in use under restricted drivers
<ere4si> ar0nic, 7200 mobility right?
<ar0nic> 7500
<ar0nic> 7500c
<ere4si> k brb
<ere4si> ar0nic, this post on the forums - http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3637569&postcount=9 - suggests that doing   sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg and choosin ati for the vid driver and adding three lines to xorg.conf is all that is needed for compiz and a great display
<storbeck> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ar0nic> ok what about a start for codecs and players
<ar0nic> vlc id like to use
<ar0nic> is visual effects why i cant watch videos?
<ere4si> ar0nic, no - if you install vlc all codecs will be handled :)
<storbeck> What file extension is the video?
<ar0nic> avi divx mpeg
<ar0nic> havent installed any other packages yet
<storbeck> Did you install the restricted drivers?
<ar0nic> ah yeh
<ar0nic> forgot about those
<ere4si> gotta go for a bit :)
<ar0nic> what is it again apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-drivers
<ar0nic> ?
<storbeck> I believe so
<storbeck> I don't use Ubuntu :]
<ar0nic> whats the easieste way to edit the xorg.conf?
<storbeck> With vim :]
<storbeck> Or if you're looking to completely reconfigure it
<storbeck> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver-xorg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<storbeck> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ar0nic> i think ill get it
<storbeck> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<storbeck> There we go :]
<ar0nic> right now im seeing if a simple vlc install will play the file
<ar0nic> i installed restricted manager
<ar0nic> and vlc
<storbeck> Ok
<ar0nic> fail =|
<ar0nic> no vid
<storbeck> Try running it though a terminal and look for error messages.
<ar0nic> k
<ar0nic> heh i dunno the commands =x
<blah> hi
<blah> what do i do when my kde desktop stops working?
<blah> what happened is that starting korganizer, kmail or kontact, as well as konversation is impossible, it uses ALL CPU and ALL MEMORY and never becomes usable
<blah> i deleted korgacrc, but it doesn't help
<blah> i do not want to delete the rest of the config data, it has too much value!
<blah> hm, this place is dead
<jojo_> hi there
<jojo_> is kde 4 in hardy kubuntu has less bugs now
<blah> jojo_: kde4 is still at least 6 months form being usable for daily work
<noaXess> is there a tool to rotate the screen?
<jojo_> thx blah
<ar0nic> hey in console how would i change directorys like if i wanted to edit the xorg.conf file
<ar0nic> im in root now.....
<jojo_> can i used the kde4 in kubuntu hardy 64bit with less bugs or continue using it with less bus, is thqat right?
<Elite> ar0nic: to change directories type: "cd <directory name>" without the quotes or the <>'s
<ar0nic> is there a way to change that config in the gui?
<ar0nic> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ere4si> ar0nic, type sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apparle> ere4si: Thanks man, you solved my problem of OSS and Kmix
<apparle>  :)
<yuri_> hi ppl
<apparle> hi yuri_
<ere4si> apparle, yah for you :)
<yuri_> i got i little problem here, i had connect my phone sony ericsson w200 to my linux kubuntu, the first time had reconigse it , but now no, what can i do?
<yuri_> :(
<needhelp> hi to install kubuntu into my macbook (intel base) which version of kubuntu to use? the powerpc one?
<yuri_> i got i little problem here, i had connect my phone sony ericsson w200 to my linux kubuntu, the first time had reconigse it , but now no, what can i do?
<storbeck> w00t. Finally got conky configured how I want it
<yuri_> can some one help me on that?
<jojo_> hi, i just wanna know your feedback in kde4 install in kubuntu hardy 64 bit
<yuri_> i think all are bussy but ty anyways :)
<apparle> yuri_: I don't know anything about linux and mobiles
<yuri_> i only need to know how to make it recognize =P
<needhelp> how to check my version of kubuntu
<RogueJediX> Anyone have a clue why my KDE style won't apply to QT apps?
<ere4si> !version | needhelp
<ubotu> needhelp: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<apparle> yuri_: have you tried ubuntu forums?
<yuri_> no
<yuri_> im newbie
<yuri_> got like 4 days
<apparle> yuri_: http://ubuntuforums.org/ Go there and search if there is a similar thread.
<yuri_> k ty!!
<apparle> bye
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> my alt-f2 quickstarter doesnt work, how can i make it work again?
<magical> hi, as of 2 days ago my cd-rom drive tray opens every time I log into kde.. any ideas why this could be?
<ere4si> magical, my first thought on that is a badly installed rootkit - install and run chkrootkit
<magical> :<
<magical> chkrootkit sees nothing
<magical> err wait
<magical> Checking `bindshell'... INFECTED (PORTS:  6667)
<magical> oh wait, mr google says that's nothing to worry about
<pushax> isn't 6667 a eMule port?
<storbeck> Isn't 6667 IRC
<magical> yeah, it's IRC
<magical> I don't use emule
<magical> http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/chkrootkit_portsentry/ < that page says those messages are fine though
<magical> so I still dunno what's up with my cd tray D:
<pushax> oh yeah IRC port
<pushax> my mind is going.  I'm in love.
<magical> lol
<pushax> with kubuntu.  heheh
<zzillezz> why is it that when i install xchat in kubuntu kde4 alpha 6, that it doesn't make a shortcut in the start panel ?
<pushax> zzillezz: you should ask that in the kde4 channel of kubuntu
<apparle> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<martiini> anyone have samba working in kde4? windows network browsing is not enabled by default in kubuntu-kde4. Ive installed all samba packages but it stil doesnt work
<pushax> !KDE4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<martiini> does samba work in kubuntu?
<jussi01> martiini: in 3.5.8 it does, yes
<martiini> can you browse windows networks in kubuntu by default or does samaba need to be configured
<martiini> howcome It wont find any windows shares in kubuntu-kde4 even with all samba packages installed
<jussi01> martiini: please ask these questions in the correct place (#kubuntu-kde4)
<pucko-> how can I tell kde4 to use $HOME/Desktop4 instead of Desktop?
<pucko-> for some reason I got all my icons from my kde3 desktop on kde4 as well :/
<jussi01> pucko-: #kubuntu-kde4
<pucko-> oh ok.
<jussi01> :)
<noaXess> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> pucko-, thats because you are running both. Some apps still use kde3
<pucko-> ActionParsnip, oh. I see.
<ActionParsnip> pucko-, until all your apps use kde4 you will have both sets of libs
<pucko-> I know, but I just don't want my icons from kde3 to show up on my kde4 desktop...
 * jussi01 pokes ActionParsnip over to #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, its a small bit of info, nothing earth shattering :D
<ActionParsnip> pucko-, head over to kde4 chan for that stuff
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: if you were there, youd know he is too
<jussi01> :)
<ActionParsnip> nar im only here and in ##windows
<noaXess> is it possible with dd to see any progress statistic?.. normaly if dd is running, no stat will be given.. only when the process is ended
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, http://fosswire.com/2007/08/10/command-line-progress-bar-a-progress-bar-for-dd/
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: aha :) okay.. thanks
<karsten_> hi
<cicero123> hello room
<jpatrick> !hi | cicero123
<ubotu> cicero123: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<cicero123> hey jpatrick, thanx
<cicero123> one month on kubuntu and counting
<Jucato> congrats :)
<cicero123> i tried to install kubuntu on my friends laptop, a dell with vista. i got a grub failure and now i need to use qparted to delete it and reactivate the ms partion. do i need to activate the vista partition or one of the others?
<cicero123> thanks jucato
<cicero123> anybody know how use qparted?
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> cicero what do you need?
<cicero123> i have a dell laptop running vista. i tried to load kubuntu on it last week but got a fatal grup error. i was told to use qparted to delete the linix partition but i cant get it to delete
<ForgeAus> qtparted should be able to delete a partition as long as its not mounted
<ForgeAus> do you have a live cd?
<cicero123> yes i am running live cd on it now.
<ForgeAus> ok what does qtparted show?
<cicero123> i am typing thru my desktop
<ForgeAus> (you can type thru the live cd :) it has konversation :)
<cicero321> hello, i am now on the laptop. here is a screenshot
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell me how to restore a backup in shell
<ForsakenSoul> hello ?
<cicero321> hmm. i guess i cant paste a screen shot. sorry.
<ForgeAus> hello :) I can't answer you forsakensoul because I don't know much about linux backups
<ForgeAus> hehe cicero thats right well not in IRC anyway
<ForgeAus> IRC is text only..
<ForgeAus> (ascii art is about the closest you get to pictures aside from DCC's (file transfer)
<jpatrick> imageshackus :)
<jpatrick> .us*
<ForgeAus> jpatrick is that like pastebin for pix?
<ForgeAus> just out of curiousity what filetype is it Forsaken?
<ForsakenSoul> jpatrick hey :D
<cicero321> ForgeAus: k. i have a 80 gig hard drive with sda-1 deleted, and sda2 (the vista stuff) shrunk at 28 gigs
<cicero321> when i try to delete the linux part it reads, " partition is mounted"
<cicero321> if i am guessing correctly i need to unmount the penquins and delete them, and then expand the ms partition
<cicero321> jpatrick: sorry i didnt mean to ignore you. i know enough about stuff to be dangerous but not well enough to not mess things up
<user5>  hi
<user5> ciao
<user5> someone using xvidcap on kubuntu 804?
<user5> I have some problem in configuration testing zero
<user5> :(
<user5> thank you
<user5> I asked also in ubuntu+1
<user5> without resultation
<ForgeAus> yes cicero
<ForgeAus> you need to unmount the partition
<ForgeAus> (in a konsole window type: sudo umount /dev/<partition code>
<ForgeAus> (generally partition code is something like hda1 or sda3 qtparted will tell you what its called)
<ForgeAus> I don't know if qtparted will let you expand the partition size of an ntfs drive or not
<cicero321> ForgeAus: sda5 ext 3?
<ForgeAus> possibly
<cicero321> sudo unmount /dev/sda5
<ForgeAus> it makes sense linux would be on an ext3 type partition
<ForgeAus> yes
<cicero321> ForgeAus: command not found
<ForgeAus> thats because you typed uNmount instead of umount
<cicero321> k
<cicero321> it zays not mounted, but it does show in qparted as active
<cicero321> it will now let me delete it
<cicero321> ForgeAus: delete the penguins?
<cicero321> sda 5-8 are ext and two linux swap files
<ActionParsnip> cicero123, if you just run mount with no options it will show what is mounted
<ForgeAus> cicero careful which partition your removing
<ForgeAus> (or partiions)
<ForgeAus> any you do remove will delete ALL data on that partition
<cicero321> 11 lines of mountedness
<cicero321> yes the grup installer had a " catastrophic error"  and i was told that i needed to use qparted to delete it and rerun the install
<cicero321> *grub
<cicero321> i got a microkernel error 58000 or something and then a black screen with grup error 17
<cicero321> *grub
<cicero321> so i ran the live cd again and am using qparted to remove kubuntu and go back to how it was originally
<cicero321> a dell vista laptop with media select and fat 32 swap partitions
<cicero321> and then i want to try another live cd disk to repartion the laptop and put kubuntu on.
<ForsakenSoul> can someone help me
<cicero321> i am so afraid of messing her laptop up. i didnt find out she hasnt done any backup to her laptop until i was already installing kubuntu
<ForsakenSoul> my net doesn't seem to work in text mdoe
<ForsakenSoul> mode
<cicero321> ForgeAus: okay i deleted the partition
<cicero321> i still have two linux swap files showing that it wont let me delete. are those for the live cd?
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> perhaps one is
<ForgeAus> but I'd unmount all swaps if at all possible
<ForgeAus> in fact umount -a I think is the command (you may or may not need to use sudo before the command depending on if you have privileges or not
<ForgeAus> its best to keep just one swap partition
<ForsakenSoul> can someone please help me .... i've curently messed up my system and i'm trying to install the desktop file again but in text mode my pc has no net
<ForgeAus> forsaken that sonds bad
<cicero321> ForgeAus: it says that they arent mounted, but i cant get them to delet
<ForgeAus> you can use the live cd to reinstall but that will give you a "Fresh" kubuntu
<ForgeAus> (ie you'll loose any settings/files you had)
<ForgeAus> what does it say when you try to delete them?
<ForsakenSoul> ForgeAus any suggestions
<ForsakenSoul> how i can start the eth0 in the text mode
<ForsakenSoul> yeah i can reinstall but i've just installed it yesterday :D
<cicero321> there is no option in qparted to delete.it is " greyed" out
<de4snake> hello after messing around with my xorg.conf to solve a resolution problem, all my fonts appear bigger than they should. can ne1 please have a look at my xorg.conf?
<pucko-> de4snake, have you specified the 100dpi fonts before the 75dpi ones?
<de4snake> pucko-: where do i do that?
<cicero123> ForgeAus: at this point i just want to get vista working on her computer. do ineed to set one of the ms partitions to active or  can i just reboot with an two swap files?
<de4snake> heres my mess in xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59575/
<sigma_1234> what syntax should i use when searching for files in konqueror?
<Jucato> syntax?
<sigma_1234> its some *. thing before the keyword. but i have forgotten it. if you dont use it it wont work
<ForgeAus> cicero I'm having trouble with that you have 2 swap files
<ForgeAus> first of all they're not files they're partitions if they're linux swap ones in qtparted
<ForgeAus> second of all theres no need for more than one
<icewaterman> is there a native tool to defragment fat32 on linux?
<cicero321> when i set up the install the first time it was interrupted, and so i installed it a second time and made a mess
<cicero321> ForgeAus: i am trying to undo the mess, and get vista running again, and hopefully retry.
<pucko-> de4snake, i have no idea. looks ok to me.
<de4snake> :(
<cicero321> ForgeAus: i am not used to laptop mouse controlpads. i got frustrated and started tapping it, and in the process the install stopped in the middle.
<cicero123> ForgeAus: so i restarted it and ended up with a mess
<ForgeAus> cicero then why don't you use the vista setup and start clean with a single partition
<kuser51> i dowloaded and install the compiz fusion, why can,t activate?
<cicero123> because she didnt make a backup of her stuff
<ForgeAus> vista has diskpart, it may not know what the partitions are (they'll show up as unknwon unless they're fat or ntfs)
<cicero123> and she is going to be prety mad
<kuser51> what i can do to run my compiz
<ForgeAus> juyst remove all unknown partitions
<cicero123> ic
<kuser51> the csm is already...but i can't enabled or activate the compiz fusion
<cicero123> k
<kuser51> is any configuration start the new one....
<cicero123> i am rebooting the laptop
<ForgeAus> I still don't know how your going to grow and/or shrink the one you want vista on
<cicero123> :(
<ForgeAus> ask in #windows they might know
<ForgeAus> (or you could download hirens boot cd theres lots of partitioning tools on that)
<cicero123> hirens?
<kuser51> please help me to resolve my problem
<jussi01> kuser51: which gfx card?
<kuser51> nvidia
<jussi01> kuser51: have you followed the tutorial?
<ForgeAus> yes do a search for it, (its kind of a win98 LiveCD with lotsa extra partitioning, diagnostics and so on tools)
<jussi01> !compiz | kuser51
<kuser51> of course not
<ubotu> kuser51: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<cicero123> ForgeAus: k. i will do that
<kuser51> if video card can the effect
<cicero123> ForgeAus: k. how do i get to the visa diskpart?
<ForgeAus> its built into vista setup (if its anything like XP's)
<kuser51> i mean the vdeo card configuration
<jussi01> kuser51: go follow the tutorial, if you have any probs, ask here then
<cicero123> ForgeAus:thank you for your help. i really appreciate it very much
<cicero123> ForgeAus: i cant find it. i only goes into the dell bios, or into grub error 17
<cicero123> ForgeAus: wow. it jest went inot a psa+ pre-boot system analysis...
<ForgeAus> cicero? does vista have a recovery console option?
<ForgeAus> (to boot into a recovery console?)
<ForgeAus> if so run the command fixboot with it
<ForgeAus> this is more in the realm of #windows than #Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> I'm not all that vista-savvy really
<cicero123> ForgeAus: it wont boot into anything but the hd (grub), cd player, nic card, or the system anylizer
<ForgeAus> what did it used to do?
<cicero123> ForgeAus: load into vista
<ForgeAus> well boot into the CD drive with a Vista CD
<ForgeAus> and see what options it gives you, I'd be looking for a recovery console and to use the command fixboot if at all possible
<cicero123> ForgeAus: k
<cicero123> i have to wait until the duo core processor gets done testing itself. :(
<ForgeAus> ok
<cicero123> reminds me of dual carbs on my dads old galaxy
<martiini> an option to cascade all minimized windows MUST be added to kde4 panel
<cicero123> ForgeAus: the boot disk wants to reinstall vista
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ForgeAus> cicero ask in #windows
<cicero123> k. thank you again for all your help.
<cicero123> it is  past my bedtime. goodnight all.
<cicero123> i will go to windows when i wake up.
<pjoter> jiiiha
<pjoter> hello
<jussi01> hi
<pjoter> running kubuntu finally
<jussi01> :)
<dthacker> yay!
<pjoter> hey how to change tab in here?
<pjoter> ctrl tab doesn't work. ctrl page up/down neither
<dthacker> !keymaps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymaps - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pjoter> cool tho
<pjoter> !keymaps
<pjoter> hold on
<pjoter> i have to eat
<jussi01> pjoter: alt + arrow iirc
<pjoter> aah ok
<pjoter> gr3eat thx!
<pjoter> bbl
<jussi01> !enter | pjoter
<ubotu> pjoter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pushax> new skype release !
<tracker> zdr
<tracker> :)
<tracker> kvo staa
<jussi01> tracker: ??
<tracker> exoooooooooo
<tracker> from ?
<jussi01> tracker: can we help you?
<Combatjuan> So I have my apt-get upgrade process running in konsole but I want to restart my X server and there is still lots more time left on the upgrade.  Is there a way in *nix to change the location of a process in the tree so that it's no longer owned by konsole but say, by init?  Does what I asked even make sense?
<roxx> hallo
<jussi01> Combatjuan: understand what you mean, but i dont think so...
<jussi01> hi roxx
<Combatjuan> jussi01: Ok.  Thanks.
<pjoter> hello again
<roxx> why my console didnt find the beryl package?
<pjoter> how to view the command list in here as /commands didn't work?
<jpatrick> !beryl | roxx
<ubotu> roxx: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jpatrick> pjoter: /help ?
<pjoter> neither
<jussi01> pjoter: it puts it in a different tab methinks
<pjoter> oh hey you're right. thx!
<jussi01> :)
<roxx> so whats the new command?
<roxx> thx
<jussi01> pjoter: which client are you using?
<jussi01> !compiz | roxx
<ubotu> roxx: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<pjoter> i just booted the kubuntu live cd. konverstation it says
<jussi01> pjoter: yeah, the tabs are clickable in that also
<roxx> ty!
<jussi01> :)
<pjoter> !enter | pjoter
<pjoter> ^^
<jussi01> pjoter: now you got a pm from the bot!
<pjoter> yea i did hehe
<jussi01> :)
<pjoter> hey cool
<pjoter> i could imagine totally switching to linux
<pjoter> i have to think about the programs i need and whether there are suitable alternatives. but seems so right now
<pjoter> as irc works ^^
<pjoter> hey have you experiences with nmap, tcpdump on wireless network devices jussi01?
<jussi01> pjoter: used, but not overly experienced, why?
<pjoter> in windows my network device just crashes and i have to reboot. because of winpcap i guess. perhaps not so in linux.
<jussi01> pjoter: which wireless card?
<pjoter> prism something
<pjoter> hold on
<jussi01> pjoter: open konsole (under system) and type: lspci
<pjoter> cool i wanted to ask what to type in the console right now ^^
<jussi01> :)
<pjoter> hey is there a "run" command?
<jussi01> pjoter: what do you mean?
<pjoter> like i press ctrl+r and a window appears to enter a command
<pjoter> to open a console etc
<jussi01> alt + f2
<pjoter> great!
<pjoter> k
<pjoter> bash then?
<pjoter> nothing appears
<jussi01> also do alt +f2 then run katapault
<jussi01> then you have the alt + space functionality
<jussi01> !katapault
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about katapault - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> got to run
<pjoter> great
<jussi01> see you
<pjoter> i just ran katapult
<pjoter> ah ok cya
<pjoter> thx
<pjoter> hey how to open a console via alt+f2 ?
<pjoter> i tried "bash" but didn't work
<pucko-> pjoter, either xterm or konsole
<pjoter> ah ok
<pjoter> hey great in channel search functionality in here!
<ctw> Hi! I'm getting an error message when I try to run apt-get update or apt-get (dist-)upgrade: It says Reading package lists ... Error! E: Problem parsing dependency Suggests, E: Error occured while processng debconf (NewVersion1), E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status, E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ctw>  Any idea what's wrong and how I can fix it?
<pucko-> ctw, I would guess some other process has a lock on it...
<jpatrick> ctw: apt-get install -f?
<jpatrick> ctw: either that or...
<jpatrick> !aptfix | ctw
<ubotu> ctw: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ctw> jpatrick: cool, thanks ... will try this out right now
<ctw> jpatrick: I get a dpkg: parse error, in file /var/lib/dpkg/status near line 472 package debconf: field name `' must be followed by a colon
<ctw> jpatrick: do I have to edid this file?
<jpatrick> ctw: hmm, never seen that error before
<pjoter> hey is installing new software on kubuntu intended to be done via the adept manager only ??
<jpatrick> pjoter: nop
<jpatrick> pjoter: you have the freedom to choose how to do it
<pjoter> jpatrick: i want to install my mom kubuntu, is there anything she possibly needs?
<jpatrick> pjoter: most of the default apps ought to do it
<pjoter> i mean in the packet manager
<pjoter> ok so i won't have to bother about in-deep installing methods from scratch
<pjoter> just download the appropriate packages
<jpatrick> Don't think so.
<pjoter> great
<jpatrick> if you need anything, just ask here :)
<pjoter> yea cool!
<pjoter> what if the kubuntu install cd just hangs after the small X appeared ??
<jpatrick> try booting into "Safe graphics mode"
<pjoter> but after installation the real gfx mode will work?
<jpatrick> yeah
<pjoter> ok cool
<pjoter> i will be back
<jpatrick> the live cd is probably asking than more memory than availible
<pjoter> ah ok
<pjoter> how to show on which server i am right now from konversation ?
<jpatrick> pjoter: try: /server
<pjoter> ok
 * jpatrick => lunch time
<pjoter> if have the information now, it reconnected tho
<pjoter> k cya
<de4dsnake> hey i got a problem with the desktop applet for kde, "pager". It shows 8 desktops instead of 4 after reboot. I can fix  it by setting to 8 and then back to 4. but that lasts only until  next reboot.
<de4dsnake> neone knows whats causing this?
<pushax> de4dsnake: check you have the right permissions in your home dir
<de4dsnake> pushax: ive got: drwxr-xr-x
<de4dsnake> if thats what u meant
<pushax> de4dsnake: #chown username:username ~/* -R
<pushax> de4dsnake: replacing username with your user name... obviously...
<de4dsnake> pushax: do i need to register a username?
<pushax> de4dsnake: you may need sudo at the front of that
<de4dsnake> oh
<de4dsnake> nvm
<pushax> de4dsnake: the username is your account name you login with to the session
<de4dsnake> i get "invalid user"
<de4dsnake> ah
<de4dsnake> it works now
<zgmf-x20a> hey anyone here use kontact?  trying to send an sms message thru it, but not sure how to configure it.  maybe anyone have a useful how to website?
<pushax> de4dsnake: type ...   sudo chown username:username ~/* -R    REPLACING USERNAME with your login account name for both username fields in that string
<pushax> de4dsnake: np
<de4dsnake> pushax: ok done, what now?
<pjoter> hey how reliable is wine today - i often heard of it, will it run nearly all win-apps?
<zgmf-x20a> pjoter: i have had 0 luck with it, good luck.  lol
<pjoter> oh
<pushax> de4dsnake:  that should make your account directory your own, in case it lost privilege
<pjoter> ok
<zgmf-x20a> pjoter: i have tried, office 2k3, warcraft3 adobe 8, and a few smaller apps, NOTHING worked.  was a pain... lol
<pjoter> oh darn it
<genii> pjoter: List of what works/sort of works/won't work http://appdb.winehq.org/
<pushax> de4dsnake: now set up the number of desktops you want.   use #kcontrol ...  then setup the amount for root level using #kdesu kcontrol   ...  the '#' means type at bash prompt
<pjoter> ah ok thx
<zgmf-x20a> pjoter: well thats not entirely fair, they "work" i guess you could say.  office, tried follwoing what to do on the website just mentioned, didnt work for me.  same with arcraft3, ran for maybe 10seconds and crashed.  abobe.... hell.  o and rosetta stone, nope.  yah that websites "says" they work, keep that in mind
<zgmf-x20a> i used it to try all the apps i worked with, got all hyped up thinking they would work, and not one did
<pjoter> damn
<pjoter> ok
<pjoter> that's a pity
<zgmf-x20a> i know
<pjoter> is there an alternative?
<zgmf-x20a> i was SOOOOOOOOOO happy when i finally thought a solution had came
<pjoter> argh
<de4dsnake> pushax: the problem is not that it doesnt save the setting properly. after reboot, the number of desktops in the settings is correct. but despite that it shows the incorrect number of icons
<zgmf-x20a> but much to my dismay.... nothing worked
<jpatrick> !wine > pjoter
<pjoter> what's the difficulty in building wine?
<mika__> hi there
<jpatrick> !appdb > pjoter
<zgmf-x20a> its easy man
<jpatrick> !hi | mika__
<ubotu> mika__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<zgmf-x20a> are you on kubuntu or ubuntu
<pjoter> kubuntu
<de4dsnake> pushax: btw im extecting 4 desktop icons for the 4 viewports of compiz
<mika__> I cant get mic to work
<mika__>  ... skype
<zgmf-x20a> damn i havent been on kubuntu for maybe 5 months, but it should be available via adept
<mika__> it was working yesterday
<pjoter> i just tried the live cd heh
<pushax> de4dsnake: have you tried to st it at 1 to see if the lowest value clears the rpoblems?  then try the highest value to see if you can force it to trip to base value
<jpatrick> pjoter: see the private messages from ubotu
<zgmf-x20a> make sure the repos are checked off though
<pjoter> hey thx jpatrick yea
<pushax> de4dsnake: ...have you tried to set... I meant
<mika__> jpatrick .. hi, any ideas for making mic work again
<pjoter> but they fib a little on appdb as zgmf-x20a told me
<zgmf-x20a> pjoter: you may have better luck, i think alot of the game issues where attributed to hardware
<de4dsnake> pushax: 1 desktop in setting should make it to 4 icons. 2 desktop 8 icons as each desktop has got 4 viewports (4 sides of compiz cube)
<jpatrick> mika__: check the settings in kmix
<zgmf-x20a> pjoter: however software should have worked, but ...... doesnt.... lol.  seems like one of those hit or miss linux type mysteries.... hahaha
<pjoter> darn it to hell
<zgmf-x20a> hahahahahaha
<pjoter> lol
<de4dsnake> pushax: so the setting should b at 1 desktop, but instead after reboot i get 8. Probably a bug or malconfiguration. When i set it to to and then back to one, it fixes itself.
<mika__> jpatrick .. have done that .. looks ok to me .. although when comparing to kmix snapshot on skype page there is no button (i guess mute) on mic slider
<pjoter> you mean it's technically not such a big thing building such an app-layer?
<zgmf-x20a> pjoter: well dont get your hopes up yet man, havent tried it in over a month due to my near brain hemoraging the first time trying it.... lol.  so maybe the newer updates may solve problems for apps your working with
<pjoter> no i won't
<pjoter> i like kubuntu already
<jpatrick> mika__: make sure it's set to record
<mika__> jpatrick ... what indicates that ?
<jpatrick> mika__: the red button in "Input" in kmix
<pushax> de4dsnake: I don't have compiz installed so I can't search for the config file.  mayeb you can search for contents that will hold the real value
<zgmf-x20a> pjoter: naw its simple as anything to install.  personally i gave up after trying all the things on appdb said to do, and many many reinstalls and reconfigures and i got squat, so i rely on the classic dual boot method
<zgmf-x20a> unfortunately....
<pjoter> mh ok
<mika__> jpatrick ... I have 3 capture bars under input tab
<zgmf-x20a> kinda hate how i have to rely on windoze for my gaming.... and things to just work when i need them too, but hey, cant change that
<pjoter> wine emulates the whole windows API i guess? is this even possible ?
<pushax> de4dsnake: is the most you can have 8? Maybe like you say, a bug is causing a difference of 1
<pjoter> or always doomed to be an bricolage thing
<de4dsnake> pushax: well if i set it to 3 ill have 8 instead of 12
<pushax> hehhe
<pushax> de4dsnake: wish ya luck.  try googling the prob?
<zgmf-x20a> pjoter: lol, well it is still in developement, it has ALOT of promise, and does emulate how windows works pretty well, but i dunno, personally my experience was bad, but some others it works, thus was my conclusion of hardware based discrepencies
<de4dsnake> but as is said, if i go from 2 or 3 or more back to one it gets fixed
<pjoter> ok i will check it out
<pjoter> thx
<pjoter> are there anti virus scanners for linux too?
<pushax> de4dsnake: restart now that you pass that command before.  mayeb you did have a ownership issue on your files
<zgmf-x20a> pjoter: no problem man.  i say give it a run just so you can experience it see if it works, and if so, gold, if not, wait it out for the development to get on the issues
<pjoter> yea
<de4dsnake> pushax:  ok ill try, brb
<pushax> de4dsnake: you could also try to purge the package in question and reinstall it, therefore new start values.
<zgmf-x20a> anyways, so anyone a kontact user here?
<LadyNikon> i used to be zgmf-x20a
<LadyNikon> then i switched to using google calendar
<pushax> de4dsnake: in Adept you can purge the installs.
<LadyNikon> zgmf-x20a: whats the issue?
<zgmf-x20a> LadyNikon: cool, do you remeber how to get sms messaging up and running on it?
<LadyNikon> ah.. never used that feature sorry.
<zgmf-x20a> i keep getting thise error:  There is no application set which could be executed. Please go to the settings dialog and configure one.
<zgmf-x20a> awwwwwwww
<zgmf-x20a> ok ok, thanks though.  anyone else?
<zgmf-x20a> i have been surfing the settings, but cant find what im supposed to configure!
<jpatrick> !virus | pushax
<ubotu> pushax: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jpatrick> pjoter: ^^ sorry
<pjoter> hehe
<pjoter> hey basically linux is the concrete, nail and screw metal alloy and raw glass etc from which the doors and windows and walls are build (KDE/GNOME) and the application programmer uses those already assembled things to build houses and huts right??
<Death_Syn> Hi!
<genii> I think the !virus factoid needs updating, there are over 800 viruses that are for linux
<Death_Syn> Since I installed 4.0.2, my 3.5.9 desktops seem to have the / directory in them, I see all the directories under / on the desktop.  Googling hasn't been successful in finding a fix for this so far.  Anyone know how I can fix?
<Death_Syn> running gutsy
<zgmf-x20a> pjoter: linux is the kernal, GNU is everything that makes it work
<zgmf-x20a> i think
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<pjoter> but that's too technical to imagine for me
<de4dsnake> pushax: it didnt fix it
<mika__> jpatrick .. remember were there some trick you renamed some alsa conf file and restarted alsa
<jpatrick> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<de4dsnake> pushax: i try asking in compiz channel
<pjoter> !virus | pjoter
<pushax> de4dsnake: ok.  maybe you can purge the package in question.  other words use adept to 'purge' then delete the directory withthe settings in your home dir.  then reinstall.  therefore getting a clean install of that item
<Signil> has any1 tried hotwire?
<pushax> de4dsnake:  do that as last resort though.  Maybe there is a simple answer
<mika__> my sound is working .. only microphone doesnt
<pjoter> hey what is ubotu programmed in?
<pushax> new skype version out today!
<pushax> pjoter: assemly and 'c'
<pjoter> assembly ?? ^^
<pushax> pjoter: assembly and 'c'
<pjoter> really
<pjoter> why
<pjoter> kinda hardcore
<pjoter> !enter | pjoter
<pushax> pjoter: that's the kernel, but it seems python, java, is popular.
<Signil> has any1 tried hotwire?
<pjoter> hey hold on i meant the bot! not ubuntu!
<jpatrick> !msgthebot | pjoter
<ubotu> pjoter: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotwo Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<pjoter> the uboto bot
<pjoter> hehe
<pushax> pjoter: the kernel up until recently was pure assembly, but they change it to C and small amount of asm.
<jose> anyone speak spanish?
<pjoter> mh kinda hardcore! but you're talking bout the linux kernel right? not the bot's kernel or something. i meant the ubotu-bot
<pjoter> claro que si
<mika__> ok got it working ... thanks for your help :)
<pjoter> jose que passa
<jpatrick> !es | jose
<ubotu> jose: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jose> que bueno man,, soy un novato en kubuntu y me lo he intalado para probarlo,
<pushax> pjoter: yeah my mistake.
<jose> y no puedo ver paginas web
<pjoter> np!
<jose> mel konkeror no me funciona
<pjoter> tienes que configurar tu network machina jose pero no se como se fa
<jpatrick> jose: /join #kubuntu-es
<pushax> pjoter: doesn't irc have a macro language?  maybe it's in that.
<pjoter> yea
<pjoter> mi espanol no es muy bien jose, visita kubuntu-es
<pjoter> pushax perhaps! i would be interested
<pjoter> is it a client side bot jpatrick or is it a whole little irc client itself?
<Death_Syn> guh
<Death_Syn> Since I installed kde 4.0.2 ppa packages on gutsy, my 3.5.9 desktops seem to have the / directory in them, I see all the directories under / on the desktop.  Googling hasn't been successful in finding a fix for this so far.  Anyone know how I can fix?
<Death_Syn> a dude in #kde told me its a kubuntu problem, before I even mentioned kubuntu
<Death_Syn> and sent me here :/
<jpatrick> pjoter: it's a supybot
<pjoter> aah i heard of those!
<pjoter> i was in a bot channel once and remember the name
<jpatrick> pjoter: http://supybot.com/
<zgmf-x20a> ARGH nothng in the help files, or on the site.... lol.  its a mgical function apparently....  so anyone using kontact, seriously, there has to be someone who knows how to configure this function
<pjoter> ok phyton then
<pjoter> yea thx
<Death_Syn> zgmf-x20a: which function?
<jpatrick> pjoter: but let's take the offtopic discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<pjoter> heh ok
<zgmf-x20a> beside a contact when you input a number, it has SMS in brackets to send a message, but when looking into configure to configure it, i cant find options for it
<pushax> What's the best WYSIWYG HTML editor on linux?
<Death_Syn> zgmf-x20a: ooh
<Death_Syn> let me try that
<zgmf-x20a> it will ouptu this message :There is no application set which could be executed. Please go to the settings dialog and configure one.
<Death_Syn> quanta maybe
<pjoter> would you propose using an wysiwyg editor even if you know how to do it by hand pushax ?
<pushax> pjoter: how did I know someone was going to say that.... or notepad
<pjoter> hey hehe no i was really wondering
<pjoter> i thought of all those big and expensive enterprise products out there like dreamweaver and there must be some point
<pushax> pjoter: tools. man, tools.   If I do wood work I 'm not going to use a knife to plane... hhehhe..
<pjoter> but then i wondered what they actually do
<Death_Syn> zgmf-x20a: Settings / Configure Kontact / Contacts / General/ General/ Script-Hooks SMS Test:
<Death_Syn> er Text
<Death_Syn> now
<Death_Syn> as to what program to put in there, I don't know
<Death_Syn> but that's where to put it
<pjoter> mh interesting ok. but dreamweaver e.g. is it already reliable in terms of proper code etc? it wasn't some time ago as i remember
<pushax> pjoter: the worlds getting too complicated.  so it's easier to use an editor.  Least then you can see fast what's going on, even though you can type the whole lot in yourself.
<zgmf-x20a> Death_Syn: ahhhhh yes yes, i was looking at that but i thought it was possibley for an automated script, like an intro to every sms text message sent
<zgmf-x20a> so that is actually where to put the script, dang thats alitle troublesome
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<pjoter> mh the world really gets completed and complicated... i also thought that once
<Death_Syn> zgmf-x20a: well, for Fax, mine at least includes a push to kdeprintfax, that looks like it would actually submit a fax
<zgmf-x20a> Death_Syn: yes i have the same configuration up on mine
<pjoter> hey that was interesting to me http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technological_singularity ! last off topic post though ;)
<pushax> cheers all
<Death_Syn> reminds me, need to start pushing vcards from my winphone to my kontact
<Death_Syn> i sorely miss my treo
<Death_Syn> wish I could get my / directory off my desktop
<Death_Syn> seems to be on every user's desktop on the system, too
<Death_Syn> I'm afraid to install kde 4.0.2 on any more of my boxes until I can get rid of this
<Death_Syn> because I still work in 3.5.x primarily :/
<LetsGo67> Is there a way that, when I press a button on a joystick, it can emulate a keypress?
<bex> hello
<psilocyde> hi folks
<psilocyde> i need help with my audio
<psilocyde> low to no audio
<psilocyde> i recompiled my alsa drivers
<psilocyde> tha seemed to break things further as now i have no volume where as before i had just low volume
<genii> !info jslaunch
<ubotu> Package jslaunch does not exist in gutsy
<genii> Hmm
<fireb0x> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fireb0x> woops
<psilocyde> hi folks, I need help with my audio.I did a fresh install of kubuntu gutsy and  was treated to verry low audio volume. I asked around and did some googling and i discovered it was a known bug with my on-board intel based sound hardware. I found this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and stumbled through recompiling my alsa drivers and rebooted. still no sopund. Thats as far as my limited linux knowhowedness h
<psilocyde> as gotten me.
<zgmf-x20a> psilocyde: can you switch to alsa?
<zgmf-x20a> psilocyde: you there man?
<zgmf-x20a> omg i love dj finny.... if you are drum and bass fan get on digitally imported NOW. dope set!
<zgmf-x20a> specifically this song kcks ass
<genii> zgmf-x20a: He just recompiled alsa to support his HDA audio as per the link.
<genii> psilocyde: Did you open kmix to make sure things were not muted, like the PCM input?
<zgmf-x20a> genii: right right i saw that, but has he disabled the ability to go into the alsa options?  i had the same problem, went into alsa found the meter was set to lower 20% by default, uped it and boom, problem solved
<zgmf-x20a> on both alsa and hda intel
<zgmf-x20a> psilocyde: o right, kubuntu.  lol im on ubuntu at the moment.  yes, kmix, try that just like genii said
<zgmf-x20a> psilocyde: by the by, toss on your favorite tune on amarok, and then tweak those settings, its the way things should be done.  ^_^
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<frinuxfr> salut
<frinuxfr> je cherche à sauvegarder mes mails que je lis via Kontact (boite IMAP). Vous voyez comment faire ça ?
<frinuxfr> sorry that's an english speaking channel
<jpatrick> !fr | frinuxfr
<ubotu> frinuxfr: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jpatrick> ...
<frinuxfr> I'm trying to backup all my emails, that I read with Kontact, and that's an IMAP box. How could I do ?
<mifauna_> hello
<jerbear> is there a way to have the keyring not prompt me for my password everytime networkmanager connects?
<chinamann> hi @ all
<chinamann> anyone here to explain how to use KDE 4.0.2?
<jussi01> chinamann: ask in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<Jucato> !kde4 | chinamann
<ubotu> chinamann: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<fuhreal> Anyone know where the KDE theme manager can be found? I found all the styles under "System settings" but can't find anything saying "themes"
<jpatrick> fuhreal: kde-look.org
<fuhreal> jpatrick: Yes i found something there.... and its a theme ... so i right clicked the theme in dolpphin and installed it... now i can't find it
<jerbear> is there a way to have the keyring not prompt me for my password everytime networkmanager connects? or maybe to have it use kwallet instead?
<jpatrick> fuhreal: what tpye of theme is it?
<fuhreal> jpatrick: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Thinking+about+blue?content=26392
<Jucato> fuhreal: I'd recommend staying away from "KDE Theme Manager" mostly because it sucks...
<emilsedgh> Jucato: it should be removed
<fuhreal>  :|
<Jucato> hm.. let me check what kind of theme this is
<Jucato> emilsedgh: it's good for 2 things though
<fuhreal> some of those beryl themes are nice ... but i take it i'd have to install beryl
<Jucato> beryl or compiz-fusion. yet
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i never found a usage for it
<Jucato> emilsedgh: easy saving and restoring of already existing/installed themes
<jerbear> why does vpn connections through network-manager not use kwallet?
<emilsedgh> maybe
<Jucato> so that you can save your favorite settings and then restore it after experimenting
<Jucato> fuhreal: press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol", go to Appearance & Themes -> THeme Manager
<Jucato> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Jucato> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu#head-867d52dcd5e6d10e41e6e4fbcdb9b679303690c1 for what I mean about the KDE Theme (Manager)
<fuhreal> sweet a control center
<Jucato> emilsedgh: that's practically why it was removed from System Settings (KDE 3)
<Jucato> hm... that will probably be a good project in the future
 * Jucato thinks, rubbing chin
 * jpatrick thinks he senses something coming up
<emilsedgh> Jucato: lets hope that it will be improved, in KDE 4.5 probably :D
<jerbear> why does vpn connections through network-manager not use kwallet?
<jussi01> !repeat | jerbear
<ubotu> jerbear: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jucato> emilsedgh: well, a lot has to happen first on many different fronts before KDE's theme management can be as easy as GNOME's but still as powerful... (and one of them actually involves kde-look.org cleaning up its mislabelled themes)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: well, i like the current things...i have exactly no problem with current
<jerbear> does anyone use vpn connections?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: you don't. you know what you're doing. but you probably have never or very rarely encountered user support questions about installing this or that theme from kde-look, only to find out that it's not in the right category, so that the instructions that would normally work don't
<emilsedgh> Jucato: kde-look is just good for preview's
<emilsedgh> Jucato: the best way is to widget styles from package manager and other things using a HotNewStuff
<emilsedgh> to install
<Jucato> um.. emilsedgh... you can't install widget styles through khotnewstuff... and not all styles are always available fro package managers
<emilsedgh> Jucato: then i would change my distro ;)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: but reall,y, KDE4 hasnt many 'look' things.just Oxygen widget style and windeco
<emilsedgh> and icons
<emilsedgh> others are too ugly
<Jucato> emilsedgh: if that's your criteria. sure... you're not my intended audience
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> you're a power user. you don't need a theme manager or any semblance of order :P
<emilsedgh> Jucato: what i really want from a distro is packages, and good hardware support
<Jucato> distro's job. not upstream. I'm more interested in that :P
<emilsedgh> hehe
<emilsedgh> kubuntu is good because modifications are given back to kde
<Jucato> um... ok...
<Jucato> afk for a while
<emilsedgh> things are kcm modules, not stupid control panels
<emilsedgh> have fun Jucato
<psilocyde> need help with my intel I have no sound, and I can't seem to get alsa mixer to start up after recompile of the intel HD audio drivers and such. I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy, 7.10. I ran some commands as suggested here and elsewhere and the results are in the following pastbin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59591/
<genii> psilocyde: Did you open kmix to make sure things were not muted, like the PCM input?
<psilocyde> think so will try again
<psilocyde> right, kmix shows no available mixer
<psilocyde> mixer cannot be found
<genii> psilocyde: Does the command: aplay -l                 show your card?
<psilocyde> genni: No.
<warren_> hi
<warren_> someone knows if mandvd is still active?
<psilocyde> did you look at the pastebin?
<jerbear> i REALLY need some help with this one... vpn connections in network manager are not using kwallet or gnome keyring, but they are using some keyring.. what is is using?
<Smos> I have a problem reading windows fat32 drive with kubuntu live. Partition seems active in qtparted, but when I open the drive I see no files.
<genii> psilocyde: Please pastebin results of: lsmod
<genii> psilocyde: Did you issue: depmod -a              after you did the alsa compiling?
<niko_> hi
<niko_> i can't type tha "at" symbol....
<psilocyde> genni:i dont think so. im not certain
<psilocyde> genni: pastebin of lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59592/
<dueperdue> hi
<genii> psilocyde: Reading
<genii> psilocyde: The sound driver is not loaded. Try: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<dueperdue> you help me? I need to run a scipt in perl from my desktop
<dueperdue> how I do that?
<dueperdue> the script's name is dxd.pl
<psilocyde> will do
<psilocyde> genni: FATAL: Module snd_hda_inte not found.
<frank_> intel
<niko_> hi all
<niko_> someone can help me with atheros wifi chipset
<niko_> ?
<genii> psilocyde: as frank_ points out I think you missed the "l" at the end of intel
<psilocyde> oh crud ok will try again
<psilocyde> psilocyde@Beamanet-1:~$ sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<psilocyde> [sudo] password for psilocyde:
<psilocyde> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<jpatrick> !paste | psilocyde
<ubotu> psilocyde: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<psilocyde> oops sorry
<safak> hoe can a play mp4 with  kaffeine?
<psilocyde> that was too many characters?
<genii> psilocyde: Too many lines :)
<frank_> !restricted | safak
<ubotu> safak: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<psilocyde> ok so pastebin that?
<psilocyde> or did you get it?
<genii> psilocyde: OK. It looks like somewhere along the way when you followed the instructions to recompile alsa, it failed and so now you should follow exactly the steps on the original help site once more.
<genii> psilocyde: We got it, thats fine
<psilocyde> ok ty, will do
<genii> psilocyde: Make sure you have build-essential and kernel headers installed before trying to compile them
<genii> psilocyde: Also don't use the old version listed there, use the newest. I'll find a link, 1 moment
<genii> !intelhda > genii
<psilocyde> ok is that in this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto  ?
<genii> psilocyde: Yes.
<psilocyde> ok
<incorrect> are the kubuntu kde4 bins only rc 2?
<genii> psilocyde: You can get the latest files (instead of the ones linked to in that tutorial) from http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download    same names as in the help link tho, just later
<frank_> !kde4 | incorrect
<ubotu> incorrect: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<frank_> incorrect: there are newer kde4 releases in the ppa repository
<lovre> hi all
<incorrect> thanks
<psilocyde> genni:  those are the drivers i used
<lovre> i have a question. I have a nVidia 7900GS graphics card. I have two DVI connectors. Can i connect two monitors? Does kubuntu support that? Is it hard to configure?
<Ax-Ax> I want my program's interfaces to be in english by deafault. I don't like the swedish retarded translations. How do I change that?
<genii> psilocyde: After you think you are done, do not close the console. Instead, copy and paste it to another pastebin for examination.
<psilocyde> ok
<frank_> lovre: do you have the binary nvidia driver installed?
<warren_> hi
<warren_> someone knows a good KDE or QT program to convert easily an avi to a dvd structure (with reencoding)
<frank_> warren_: you can use tovid for that. not sure if it's kde
<frank_> !info tovid
<ubotu> Package tovid does not exist in gutsy
<warren_> i need a prog in gui
<frank_> warren_: it is gui. but not in the repositories it seems...
<genii> !info devede
<ubotu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<lovre> frank_: yes i have
<warren_> yeah but it's a gtk app
<warren_> i would like to know if heres a kde app
<Tw|sT> !info PMref
<ubotu> Package pmref does not exist in gutsy
<Ax-Ax> I want my program's interfaces to be in english by deafault. I don't like the swedish retarded translations. How do I change that? i tried /etc/default/locale but it didn't help
<frank_> lovre: the easiest way to setup dual screen is to install the nvidia-settings package and use that
<oxi_> hello is it allowed to speak german?
<frank_> !de | oxi_
<ubotu> oxi_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lovre> frank_: i have that installed
<lovre> frank_: so it should not be a problem?
<genii> oxi_: English is preferred.
<Tw|sT> PMref would be a killer addition to the repos.  I wish the dood who made it would build a better setup for it though... but it's a great Cuseeme compatibile reflector, and it works with NAT.
<oxi_> thanks
<frank_> lovre: well it 'should' not. but you can backup your /etc/xorg/conf just in case
<frank_> lovre: well it 'should' not. but you can backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf just in case
<Tw|sT> I've been looking for a simple way to set it up as a service, but their service installer doesn't work correctly for me.
<Tw|sT> Not to mention, the PMref service installer is only written for Win32 & Mac... which means I'll have to adapt it to linux.
<Tw|sT> oooow.... bad form.  One should never use IRC as 'root'
<astan> hey. can i install everything to an XFS partition, including the root file system and /boot?
<frank_> astan: AFAIK that is not recommended but I'm not sure why....
<astan> frank_: i'd like to do it to test something. i'm having an issue with my RAID controller, and a couple of people with the same problem have said that using XFS instead of EXT3 seemed to not trigger the problem.. probably due to different disk access patter.. i'd like to test if that's true for me too.
<astan> but the installer supports installing to to XFS?
<lovre> frank_: ok thank you..
<genii> Tw|sT: Sometimes you see so many the last one is named root_______________
<frank_> astan: I think it does. but I've never installed a system to xfs
<frank_> lovre: it worked?
<astan> frank_: hm. ok.
<lovre> frank_: i didnt try it yet.. The monitor is VGA but the output is DVI, so i need an adapter....
<frank_> lovre: ok
<Daisuke_Ido> oh how i hate lexmark
<Tw|sT> genii : I hear that...  Well... I hope learn eventually, and not the hard way.
<Daisuke_Ido> i hate them with a passion previously reserved only for winmodems and counterstrike players.
<Tw|sT> ^they^
<Daisuke_Ido> so i managed to get my future in-laws switched over to linux, and they love it
<Daisuke_Ido> but the teensy snag is a lexmark 2300 printer that they can now not use...  does lexmark deliberately make their hardware incredibly difficult to use?
<rofe> hola frikies
<jpatrick> !es | rofe
<ubotu> rofe: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lali> hi, does anyone know if the live-cd is soppoused to know how to read ntfs?
<llutz> lali: reading ntfs shouldn't be a problem
<lali> llutz: i can't get it to work... and i dont remamber the error-message either =/
<lali> i tried with four diffrent disks, too
<lali> the volumes is visible, but the contents is missing =( maybe that will solve by it self when i install the os on disk...
<ar0nic> hey guys is there a sticky for all cli commands
<ar0nic> for ubuntu/debian
<jpatrick> !cli | ar0nic
<ubotu> ar0nic: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ar0nic> for instance if i wanted  to manually edit the xorg,conf
<ar0nic> ?
<jpatrick> ar0nic: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<admin_> When I alt+tab I don't get the list of apps
<admin_> how do I get that back?
<ar0nic> cannot connect to x server
<admin_> hi ar0nic
<ar0nic> im fatal server server is already active for display 0 if this server is no longer running remove /tmp/.x0-lock
<joe2370> Hi. I really hate Strigi and Dolphin.  I can't find where to change back to the KDE defaults.  Where should I look?  Thanks.
<joe2370> Will simply uninstalling them solve the problem?
<ar0nic> yes you could remove them from the package manager
<jussi01> !dolphin | joe2370
<ubotu> joe2370: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<joe2370> jussi01: thanks
<ar0nic> jussi01
<ar0nic> remove /tmp/.x0-lock is the command its giving me
<jussi01> :)
<ar0nic> how do excute as remove is not an option
<ar0nic> err command
<jussi01> rm /tmp/.x0-lock
<joe2370> jussi01: thanks again.
<ar0nic> no such file or directory
<ar0nic> this is startin to piss me off
<ar0nic> im sure its user error but this out of control
<genii> psilocyde: You still alive over there?
<jussi01> ar0nic: whats the actual problem, I missed it...
<ar0nic> jussi01 i dont even know now
<ar0nic> ive been having issues with videos only playing sound
<jussi01> ar0nic: what were you orginally trying to do when you ran into problems?
<ar0nic> i installed all codec packages and have had not any luck
<ar0nic> i then installed envy thinking it may help with gfx card drivers
<ar0nic> it then messed upt he install so i formatted and did a fresh install
<jussi01> ar0nic: dont play with envy...
<ar0nic> im trying to edit my xorg.conf to add some lines in about my gfx card
<jussi01> aroo_: which gfx card?
<ar0nic> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3637569&postcount=9
<ar0nic> ati mobility radeon 7500c
<ar0nic> but now im having issues having it boot into ubuntu it keeps going straight to console
<ubuntu> hi there, i updated my kubuntu yesterday(after install). and now when i try to start it it says file missing(at boot time) or whatnot, and also my windows instalation is messed too(hal.dll missin), so great kubuntu screwed my pc... now anyone know how do i fix this?
<jussi01> ar0nic: I assume you have followed the instructions in !ati ?
<jussi01> ubuntu: gutsy or hardy?
<ubuntu> gusty
<ar0nic> no i havent
<jussi01> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ar0nic> cause when reconfig'ing x0rg every time i get to the color bit depth i get this error
<jussi01> ar0nic: follow those instructions then let me know how things are
<ubuntu> -also someho i cant acess my hd from this live dvd kubuntu im running o.O
<ar0nic> xserver-xorg postinst warning overwriting possibly customised config file, bacli[ om /etc/x11/xorg....
<jussi01> ar0nic: thats fine
<jussi01> overite it
<ar0nic> hwo to overwrite?
<re-align> !pastebin | ar0nic
<ubotu> ar0nic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ar0nic> why do i needpaste been?
<ar0nic> err pastebin
<re-align> To be used for posting long texts, such as eror messages, bits of source code, etc.
<re-align> error*
<ar0nic> yeah i got it
<ar0nic> what is the easiest way to edit the xorg.conf
<ar0nic> i cant change directorys or anything
<ar0nic> im in root
<sui> hi
<re-align> You using the live CD/DVD?
<ar0nic> no
<ubuntu> so, anyone got the slightest clue on my case?
<jussi01> ar0nic: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jussi01> !chroot | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<jussi01> hmmm
<re-align> Are you using the command line?
<jussi01> not quite what i had in mind
<ar0nic> heh it didnt pull up the file
<ar0nic> it pulled a "new file"
<ar0nic> at t he top it says file:/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ar0nic> there is nothing in the screen
<jussi01> ar0nic: did you make sure the bits in capital were correct?
<oren> can someone please help me, im having tons of audio problems
<jussi01> oren: audio card please
<oren> in mp3 it sounds all speeded up
<oren> chaintech av-710
<ubuntu> so this is a 32bit vs 64 issue?(i am on 64 in the install)
<ar0nic> lol it just told me to be resonable
<ar0nic> lol
<jussi01> ubuntu: no, you can chroot into your install to fix stuff thats all
<oren> and with video it plays once when i reboot and after that if i play something else there is no sound
<jussi01> ar0nic: hehe
<ar0nic> im toatlly confuseed
<jussi01> ar0nic: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ar0nic> ^r to read file
<ar0nic> doesnt work jussi
<daSkreecH> My alt+tab no longer shows the program lise
<daSkreecH> list
<daSkreecH> .o0(Damn you compiz)
<daSkreecH> ubuntu: What's the problem?
<jussi01> daSkreecH: tried ctrl tab ?
<ar0nic> it stops at the color depth bit and bitches about overwriting a custom xorg.conf
<daSkreecH> jussi01: Huh?
<jussi01> daSkreecH: try ctrl+tab
<jussi01> daSkreecH: ubuntu's prob: hi there, i updated my kubuntu yesterday(after install). and now when i try to start it it says file missing(at boot time) or whatnot, and also my windows instalation is messed too(hal.dll missin), so great kubuntu screwed my pc... now anyone know how do i fix this?
<jussi01> ar0nic: so say yes to the question
<jussi01> ar0nic: you may need to hit <tab>
<ar0nic> jussi im in gnu nano
<jussi01> ar0nic: ctrl x to exit
<ar0nic> cntrl R opens a screen
<daSkreecH> jussi01: ctrl+tab switches tabs not apps
<oren> can someone please help me, im having tons of audio problems
<ar0nic> file to instert
<daSkreecH> ubuntu: Hardy?
<oren> in mp3 it sounds all speeded up
<oren> and with video it plays once when i reboot and after that if i play something else there is no sound
<ubuntu> gusty
<ar0nic>  it would be xorg.conf right?
<daSkreecH> ubuntu: sounds like a file system error. Run sudo fscks on the hard drive
<ar0nic> jussi01 found a file browser
<daSkreecH> jussi01: when I press Alt+tab it instantly jumps to an application
<ubuntu> i dont know what ur talking about dask
<ubuntu> or how to do it
<ar0nic> ok jussi01 ive found two backups and my xorg.comf
<ar0nic> should i delette the backups?
<jussi01> ar0nic: no.
<jussi01> ar0nic: just slow down for a moment.
<ar0nic> im going to attempt to edit the xorg.conf for my vid card
<jussi01> ar0nic: go to a normal command line.
<ar0nic> did i shoot you that link
<ar0nic> dude i just got to the screen to edit the xorg.conf
<ar0nic> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3637569&postcount=9
<jussi01> ar0nic: you dont have an xorg atm. you need to get one, so run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ar0nic> i just seen that in the man
<jussi01> ar0nic: that ill give you a brand new xorg
<oren> why do mp3s sound all sped up?
<jussi01> oren: which player are you playing them in?
<ar0nic> k im at shell
<jussi01> ar0nic: ok, run that command I just gave you
<ar0nic> samn error
<jussi01> ar0nic: press y then enter
<ar0nic> complains about over writing a custom conf
<ar0nic> it jumps back to root
<ar0nic> doesnt give me an option
<oren> jussi01: amarok?
<jussi01> ar0nic: great. it doesnt complain, it warns
<ar0nic> lol
<oren> im using fiesty fawn too
<jussi01> ar0nic: so now, restart, you should get a basic desktop
<luklew_> hi all
<ar0nic> well it gives postinst warning:
<jussi01> !mp3 | oren please follow the guide here
<ubotu> oren please follow the guide here: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jussi01> ar0nic: exactly what does it give?
<ubuntu> ok im really not sure what im i suposed to do with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<ubuntu> and fscks doesnt exist
<jussi01> ubuntu: nm that link for now
<ubuntu> im using live dvd kubuntu 7.10 64bit
<daSkreecH> ubuntu: ok give me the history what happened?
<^u^> ubuntu, it is fsck
<ubuntu> alright i installed kubuntu then updated it yesterday
<luklew_> i use kubuntu 5 days,  kubuntu RLZ!!
<daSkreecH> ubuntu: Ok
<ubuntu> today it wont start, at boot time it says file missing
<jussi01> luklew_: cool. can we help with anything?
<daSkreecH> ubuntu: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab for me
<ar0nic> ok jussi01 back in kde
<daSkreecH> !paste | ubuntu
<ubuntu> and windows says the same, maissing hal.dll
<jussi01> ar0nic: great
<krzysiek> hello everybody
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ar0nic> ok can we work on the vid drivers
<jussi01> !ati | ar0nic, now follow this
<ubuntu> yeah i got that part
<ubotu> ar0nic, now follow this: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<luklew_> jassi01, sry, i don't speak good english ;/
<ar0nic> it comes up with kde sudo terminal program someting about NO CLOSE
<jussi01> !pl | luklew_
<ubotu> luklew_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu> problem is
<ar0nic> and my touchpad has locked up.
<ubuntu> i cant accesss my hds
<oren> i already have the restriced formats thing installed its something else
<ar0nic> tochpad is not working now
<jussi01> ar0nic: are you sure you are on gutsy?
<krzysiek> I hame a little problem with rmvb. Can anybody help me??
<ar0nic>   7.10
<ar0nic> fresh install
<ar0nic> my first install went fine, configured everything perfectly i could not get any video thru any player with all needed codecs
<krzysiek> I have a little problem with rmvb. Can anybody help me??
<ar0nic> so i tried removing all packages and using automatix
<jussi01> ar0nic: on this install????
<ar0nic> i then purged automatix and tried envy
<ar0nic> then had to format
<ar0nic> no
<ar0nic> this is a clean install
<jussi01> ok, dont use those scripts.
<ar0nic> but messing with the xorg.conf has made my touchpad not work
<jussi01> now, what exactly happened with that error it just gave you?
<Daisuke-Laptop> automatix and envy?  both have been obsolete for at least a year :\
<ubuntu> so i cant acess my /etc/fstab cause i cant acess my hd...
<ar0nic> it hasnt gave me an error jussi01..when i booted up kubuntu it tried to acces the terminal program
<jussi01> ar0nic: in order to help you, I need you to follow what I say, and report clearly to me the errors that it gives - if you do other things while im talking to you, it may mess up what I am attempting
<ubuntu> and i also dont know how to fix my windows install...=/
<daSkreecH> ubuntu: ok type mkdir drive
<ubuntu> i think this is a boot issue btw
<ar0nic> my touchpad doesnt work so i canceled the terminal program attempt
<ar0nic> and now im in the gui with no working touchpad
<jussi01> ar0nic: do you have mouse access at all?
<ubuntu> mkdir drive returns nothing
<ar0nic> unfornutely no.
<ar0nic> my touch pad was working just fine
<jussi01> ubuntu: when a unix/linux comand is successful it usually returns nothing
<ubuntu> mkdir: cannot create directory `drive': File exists
<ubuntu> -i tried again
<ar0nic> then it wanted to load the terminal and it quit working...
<ar0nic> should i go back to the terminal and reconfigure xorg.conf again for the mouse and keyboard ?
<jussi01> ar0nic: please try restarting x for me, (ctrl+alt+backspace then ctrl+e)
<ubuntu> everytime i try to acess the hds it says it refused uid 999
<ubuntu> >.<
<ar0nic> rebooted x
<ubuntu> i tried acessing through sudo konqueror(dont know if this helps but...) and nothing either
<ar0nic> ok when i reboot i immediantly get a kdesudo window
<jussi01> ar0nic: put your password in
<krzysiek> I have a little problem with rmvb. Can anybody help me??
<ar0nic> it wants admin privledges  and t he command is konsole -session (series of #'s and letters) --noclose
<ubuntu> seems that the only solution so far is reinstall... BUT, im still worried about my windows instalation, AND will the same thing happen again when i update it al over...
<ar0nic> so load back into terminal?
<ar0nic> it opened a shell konsole.. jussi01
<jussi01> ar0nic: this is a very weird problem. do you now have mouse control?
<ar0nic> no
<psycose> i got a problem using shell read command in a Makefile as explain here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59608/ any tips ? thanks
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: so the drive is mounted but you can't view the contents?
<ubuntu> no its not mount, i can not mount it...
<ar0nic> no mouse jussi01 it is weird
<ubuntu> some suposed ownership problem
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: do sudo fdisk -l    and see what device your drive is
<ubuntu> refused iud 999
<jussi01> ar0nic: ok, try reboot, and boot into recovery mode, then run the video fix option there
<ar0nic> yeah thats the video fix what about my touchpad issue...
<jussi01> oh, hang on, not sure if it has that on gutsy
<ar0nic> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> it says unrecognized command
<prince_jammys> for fdisk?
<ubuntu> yeah
<prince_jammys> sudo fdisk -l    gives that error
<ubuntu> error 27
<ubuntu> do you guys think if i reinstall it will fix everything, including my windows, missin hal.dll, problem?
<prince_jammys> ubutu: are you in a grub shell?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> holdon ill try it
<prince_jammys> try what?
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: can you open a new terminal and do: sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> ok it ran
<ubuntu> no retunr but thats positive i supose
<ubuntu> my mistake
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Could someone please recommend a firewall which enables me to control which applications can access the internet from which ones can't? (it must have this feature, I already heard of Firestarter and Guarddog, not those)
<ubuntu> what kind of info do u guys want
<prince_jammys> the /dev of your ubuntu partition
<ubuntu> ---/dev/sda1               1        4863    39062016   83  Linux
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: ok:  sudo mkdir /media/repair
<ubuntu> ---/dev/sda2            4864       15440    84959752+  83  Linux
<ubuntu> holdon
<ubuntu> ---/dev/sda3           15441       15805     2931862+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ubuntu> --/dev/sda4   *       15806       19456    29326657+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu> thats what i got
<ubuntu> ok did that and nothing
<prince_jammys> that's fine
<ubuntu> its weird
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /media/repair
<ubuntu> that report seems to say the boot is in sda4(win install) when it should be at sda1
<prince_jammys> there's also two linux partitions
<ubuntu> yes thats normal
<ubuntu> one for linux install, other for files
<prince_jammys> ok
<ubuntu> my swap, and teh win install
<prince_jammys> the files is /home ?
<daSkreecH> ubuntu: you can't mount them?
<ubuntu> no i cant mount them, its a freaking uid 999 problem, i dont knwo.... >.<
<ubuntu> holdon trying the mount
<ar0nic> in the xorg.conf reconfigure how do you go back a screen
<ar0nic> ?
<ubuntu> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/repair ok did this...
<ubuntu> YES
<ubuntu> now i can acess it
<ar0nic> boom same f'n error
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: this whole thing now: sudo mkdir /media/repair2 && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/repair2
<ubuntu> alright
<ar0nic> axserver-xorgposinstall warning: overwriting possibly-customised config file; back in /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu> done
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: can you browse to them now?
<ubuntu> yes, i could on teh first attempt
<ubuntu> the smaller thing u gave me
<ubuntu> now what?
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: yeah but that only mounted one of your two partitions, now they're both mounted
<ubuntu> no tey arent
<ubuntu> only one is, but doesnt matter
<ubuntu> i only need sda1
<ar0nic> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntu> its where the install is, sda2 has nothing
<ubuntu> crap
<ubuntu> problem
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: what?
<ubuntu> i can only see the folders, where as if i TRY to acess anything.... inside...
<ubuntu> i get the same problem as before
<ubuntu> oh nm
<ubuntu> it complained but let me in
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: paste the /etc/fstab file in the pastebin
<ubuntu> there is nothing wrong on menu.lst
<ubuntu> my knowledge ends there so...
<ubuntu> any tips now that i can-suposedly-maybe acess the hd
<prince_jammys> let's see  /media/repair/etc/fstab
<ubuntu> permission denied
<ar0nic> !restricted packages
<ar0nic> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> ok, so no sucess
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: how did you try to view it?
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: sudo cat /media/repair/etc/fstab
<ubuntu> view what?
<prince_jammys> fstab
<ddurham> kwin has a memory leak in kubuntu hardy, right?
<ubuntu> ok teh cat worked
<ubuntu> holdon
<prince_jammys> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ddurham> I'm seeing it steadily creep up
<thewhitepelican> does anyone know how to switch between the guest and the host in VirtualBox if the guest is kubuntu?
<stdin> ddurham: hardy support/question only in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59610/
<ar0nic> how do you moveback a screen in the xorg config
<ar0nic> fuckin  same error
<jussi01> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu> guys im ready to go for teh reinstall option if that will fix things... wno the problem is, will it?
<ubuntu> wht will happen to my windows install, and wil it crash again once i reupdate?
<ubuntu> i mean kubuntu crash again, btw
<waqas> hi
<ubuntu> i guess this silence means everyones feels just as lost as i do...
<jussi01> ubuntu: just out of interest, did you try the recovery boot?
<ubuntu> u mean press esc while its loading?
<jussi01> ubuntu: no, when grub comes up, choose recovery, not the normal kernel
<ubuntu> oh, yeah
<ubuntu> same thing
<ubuntu> file missing
<ubuntu> =/
<ubuntu> its really messed up
<jussi01> ubuntu: did you have extra repos (ie. non-ubuntu) added?
<ubuntu> no
<daSkreecH> ubuntu: remount with -o umask=0022
<ubuntu> not that i am aware of anyway, all i did was install, fix my sound-alsa driver dl- then, restart, reuse, blablah, then update, then it gave me a few crashes in teh update
<ubuntu> things like it said it had just updated to 7.10.. did it go mad? and also it had a problem finishing it because somehting else was running updates.... lies! ...so, then i turned off
<ubuntu> and ended up here
<ubuntu> dark what exactly is it u want me to type there?
<daSkreecH> ubuntu: what did you type to mount it?
<ubuntu> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /media/repair
<ubuntu> actually it was sda1
<daSkreecH>  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /media/repair -o remount,umask=0022
<ubuntu> mount: /media/repair not mounted already, or bad option
<popikyardo> всем привет!
<ubuntu> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656
<ubuntu> i got error 15 i think
<nosrednaekim> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu> no more ideas eh...
<ubuntu> i tried the solution shown there for problem 15
<ubuntu> no use
<ubuntu> errors
<hokatichenci> So I've got this brand new system that I put kubuntu 7.10 on, I'm trying to get my monitor working, but the System Settings administration mode is completely broken
<hokatichenci> Is this a known issue? Seems pretty major for the administration mode to completely break...
<nosrednaekim> hokatichenci: is this not the primary (first created) user?
<hokatichenci> no, it is the primary user, this is a fresh install
<hokatichenci> Installed the system, apt-get update + upgrade, reboot = admin mode totally borked
<nosrednaekim> hokatichenci: try tunning "kdesudo kcmserver displayconfig"
<ar0nic> im becoming jaded on kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> ar0nic: problems?
<hokatichenci> nosrednaekim: lots of complaints while trying to run kdesudo
<ubuntu> i can, now with the other fix
<nosrednaekim> hokatichenci: pastebin them
<ar0nic> i wish i wouldnt of fubared my first install, everything worked off the rip except my video playback issue
<hokatichenci> kcmserver displayconfig was command not found
<hokatichenci> kdesudo systemsettings was a lot of complaints
<ubuntu> dang i must say kubuntu looks good but it crashes like crazy
<ar0nic> yeah its very buggy it seams
<ubuntu> ubuntu neve bugged on me
<ubuntu> T.T
<nosrednaekim> hokatichenci: sorry, "kdesudo kcmshell displayconfig"\
<nosrednaekim> without the \
<ar0nic> ugh i give up
<ar0nic> the support channels the tutorials are all useless
<ar0nic> it could very well be user error but this is rediculous
<Pici> ar0nic: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu ?
<ar0nic> yes.
<hokatichenci> nosrednaekim: I think I've gotten around the problem
<hokatichenci> I was able to do a sudo systemsettings and work my way around the retardation
<nosrednaekim> sudo?
<hokatichenci> yeah
<nosrednaekim> use kdesudo.... sudo isn't meant for graphical apps
<hokatichenci> Not sure why X has to be so complicated for this screen
<hokatichenci> kdesudo of systemsettings was totally broken :)
<hokatichenci> lots of dcop errors
<nosrednaekim> unless of course kdesudo is broken
<nosrednaekim> could you pastebin them?
<hokatichenci> its graphical errors, nothing to the konsole
<vinnie5> can someone please tell me what hd1,7 refers to?
<nosrednaekim> vinnie5: it refers to your second hard disk, partition # 8
<genii> vinnie5: Second hard drive BIOS sees, 8th partition
<vinnie5> ahh... thank you
<genii> nosrednaekim: heh
<genii> vinnie5: Zero (0)  counts as first in both cases
<vinnie5> im trying to fix menu.lst
<hokatichenci> Bleh ubuntu is getting nowhere, I'm going to install fedora core
<hokatichenci> thanks anyways guys
<venik> how (where) do I check the speed and settings of my network card?
<llutz> venik: ethtool
<Daisuke_Ido> wow, sounds like that guy really put some effort into getting things working...
<llutz> Daisuke_Ido: don't waste your time with those trolls
<Daisuke_Ido> llutz: oh, i'm not.
<ar0nic> Daisuke- im going to ubuntu
<ar0nic> kubuntu is a problematic f**k
<Daisuke_Ido> ar0nic: same base system.  what's going wrong now?
<ar0nic> maybe its kde im not a fan of
<nosrednaekim> couldn't even give me a pastebin... huh.
<ar0nic> not sure
<Daisuke_Ido> ar0nic: desktop environments are completely subjective, and lead to the most pointless flame wars ever
<ar0nic> my first install was perfect, sans the video playback issue, i tried everything there was to do to get that problem working, i then moved on to vid drivers and installed envy on the advice of a zillion threads
<Daisuke_Ido> the advice of a zillion threads that were how old?
<ar0nic> 07
<Daisuke_Ido> envy is neither recommended nor supported
<ar0nic> any how, this fubard the install
<Daisuke_Ido> no surprise, honestly
<ar0nic> so i said f it ill format and reinstall, so i do so, and go back to trying to setup up the appropiate drivers for my vid card
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a restricted driver manager for both kde and gnome that will set up the appropriate drivers for you
<ar0nic> using the reconfigure xorg.conf
<ar0nic> neither of them worked Daisuke_Ido
<ar0nic> nothing worked
<Daisuke_Ido> what's your card?
<ar0nic> i purged all installed codecs and started fresh
<Daisuke_Ido> codecs have nothing to do with video drivers.
<ar0nic> first trying automatix which i found out many people do not enjoy
<vinnie5> ok heres the deal. I installed kubuntu /root=hdb5, /swap=hdb6, /home=hdb7. I then installed pclinuxos /root=hdb8, /swap=hdb9, /home=hdb10. I then realized i may have screwd up on kubuntu so I reinstalled it. I deleted hdb5,6,7 which moved 8,9,10 back to positions 5,6,7. kubunto then created hdb3,4,8 so grub is now confused on finding pclinuxos. can someone please tell me how to fix menu.lst so it will boot correctly?
<ar0nic> Daisuke_Ido i understand that but when you've installed all proper codecs and you still have no vid playback but perfect sound what do you do?
<ar0nic> i moved on to the driver aspect
<nosrednaekim> vinnie5: #1, you can keep the /home's and the swaps the same.
<Daisuke_Ido> what proper codecs did you install?
<vinnie5> ahh
<ar0nic> started with medibuntu
<ar0nic> w32 codecs
<venik> what is the closest thing to the Device Manager of WINDOWS?
<vinnie5> so.... i should just start from scrach again?
<ar0nic> restricted drivers\modules as well
<ar0nic> vlc player
<ar0nic> m player
<ar0nic> xine
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, vlc wouldn't give playback?
<ar0nic> no
<Daisuke_Ido> it doesn't use external codecs
<nosrednaekim> vinnie5: are you sure those partitions are now named 5,6,7? I didn't think partitions changed names
<Daisuke_Ido> kind of a blue...liney output?
<ar0nic> and the first thing i did after my format and reinstall was install only vlc
<ar0nic> no
<ar0nic> black screen
<Daisuke_Ido> are you using compiz?
<ar0nic> do not know what that is but it is defaulted as off i believe right?
<vinnie5> let me double check
<Daisuke_Ido> right
<ar0nic> so it needs to stay off correct?
<ar0nic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ar0nic> been readingthis
<vinnie5> yes.. i am browsing hdb5 right now in kubunto, and i see the files for pslinuxos
<nosrednaekim> venik: there really isn't on in Linux.
<ar0nic> saw this as well
<ar0nic> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3637569&postcount=9
<nosrednaekim> *one
<nosrednaekim> vinnie5: ok
<nosrednaekim> so there is empty space before hdb5?
<ar0nic> gonna try using ubuntu then  if i miss the kde ill isntall
<Daisuke_Ido> ar0nic: good luck
<vinnie5> no hdb4 is my /root for kubuntu
<ar0nic> like i said i dont understand why these issues are happening
<nosrednaekim> vinnie5: ok.. do you have a hdb1,2,3 ?
<vinnie5> not 1, or 2.
<ar0nic> but my damn touchpad which was configured properly during the first install and after the second install intall i reconfigured the xorg.conf does not work
<vinnie5> 3 is my swap for kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> whats hdb3?
<nosrednaekim> ah..ok
<nosrednaekim> coukd you do a "fdisk -l /dev/hdb" ?
<nosrednaekim> and pastebin what it puts out
<vinnie5> i realize i made a mess of things
<vinnie5> ill give it a go
<vinnie5> it says conot open hdb
<nosrednaekim> give it a sudo
<vinnie5> im new... how do i do that? sorry
<nosrednaekim> enter "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb"
<vinnie5> ok... worked this time is it ok to paste all this to the chanel?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vinnie5> what syntax do i use?
<nosrednaekim> doesn't matter
<nosrednaekim> plain test is fine
<nosrednaekim> *text
<vinnie5> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59615/plain/
<vignesh> how do i install kubuntu with existing ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> vinnie5: nice
<nosrednaekim> vignesh: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<vignesh> nosrednaekim, is that all? if i do that will i get kde in sessions list while logging in??
<nosrednaekim> yes
<vignesh> nosrednaekim, ty
<vinnie5> nosrednaekim: does it look screwy?
<nosrednaekim> vinnie5: ok... I see now
<nosrednaekim> looks fine
<nosrednaekim> vinnie5: could you pastebin your menu.conf as well?
<vinnie5> menu.conf or menu.lst?
<nosrednaekim> uhhh... yeah..menu.lst
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<vinnie5> k... sec
<Psycoshot> Hey, how can I tell the temperature of my cpu?
<Psycoshot> without going into bios
<nosrednaekim> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<lovre> what would be an alternative way of saying "content management"?
<vinnie5> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59617/plain/
<Psycoshot> ty
<vinnie5> i did edit this. it is probably screwed
<Fat-head> i am having trouble with kmix, when i select a new master channel so i can use my creative xmod's knob it resets once i press ok
<vinnie5> nosrednaekim: kubuntu, and windows boots fine
<nosrednaekim> vinnie5: your PClinuxOS options have two different partition numbers
<nosrednaekim> ok.. so you just want pclinuxOS to boot?
<vinnie5> nosrednaekim: all 3
<nosrednaekim> 3?
<nosrednaekim> oh.. right
<vinnie5> well not at one, but yes i want pclinux to boot
<chealer> hi. what is Kubuntu's default package manager?
<Dragnslcr> chealer- Adept?
<nosrednaekim> adept
<chealer> Dragnslcr, nosrednaekim: thanks
<vinnie5> nosrednaekim: can it be fixed?
<nosrednaekim> vinnie5: sure.... is your pclinuxOS /home on hdb7 or 8?
<vinnie5> 7
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> vinnie5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59618/
<nosrednaekim> note the changes int eh PClinux os sections
<StevenJ> I am trying to tripple boot with Kubuntu as the last install. It goes through the install and on the reboot (no linux) It doesn't install a grub, any thoughts?
<retloc> I am using Samba to share files to Winblows. I have a SMB user and Unix user and a windows user all with same UN and Pass. IP ranges are correct in my smb.conf yet i cannot access these folders from other machines and from the local kubuntu machine when I click on the shared folder it says smb://server/folder doesnt exist
<StevenJ> On the windows machine you need to turn off simple file sharing.
<vinnie5> nosrednaekim: ill give it a go... brb
<nosrednaekim> vinnie5: ok
<nosrednaekim> StevenJ: what are the other two? XP and vista?
<StevenJ> XP and XP64 bit
<nosrednaekim> ah..ok... is kubuntu on another disc
<StevenJ> I have it setup like this: 1st PRIMARY Partion XP 2ND PRIMARY PARTITION XP64 and the linux is on a single extended partion with 3 logical partions for the / swap and /home
<nosrednaekim> ok
<StevenJ> Oh if it matters any... I do have a 3 drive raid controller.. Seperate from that drive running ntfs
<StevenJ> Mandrvia absolutely wouldn't install at all it kept trying to access some partions on my raid parity. So I was trying out Linux Mint and now Kubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> it may be installing grub to the wrong disc..try settting the BIOS to boot the other drives
<jussi01> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jussi01> that may help
<jussi01> ?
<Biggles> ahh i need some help...I forget how to fix this :S
<Biggles> I was  in adept manager and it crashed on the install
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<retloc> I am using Samba to share files to Winblows. I have a SMB user and Unix user and a windows user all with same UN and Pass. IP ranges are correct in my smb.conf yet i cannot access these folders from other machines and from the local kubuntu machine when I click on the shared folder it says smb://server/folder doesnt exist
<StevenJ> I'll take a look at that Jussi01. I think ubuntu is smart and is leaving my raid parity alone though..
<StevenJ> Basicly I have 4 hard drives. 1x150 and (raid 3x750)
<Psycoshot> anyone use ksensors?
<StevenJ> The 150 is for all my OS's and the raid is for my ntfs partion.. for data and everything else..
<Psycoshot> !sensor
<Psycoshot> !sensors
<nosrednaekim> StevenJ: yeah.... Grub is probably not installing the correct place.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sensor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Psycoshot> :(
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Vermux> how do I manuallt upgrade to kubuntu 7.10? I cant do that through adept_manager
<StevenJ> norsrednaekim, what do you think might be happening then. Cause I check the partions where it should be installing the ubuntu to.. and there is linux folders and files..
<StevenJ> Is there anyway to correct this during the install.
<Psycoshot> how do I run lm-sensors.mkdev.sh in kernel
<nosrednaekim> StevenJ: yes... on the last page, there is an option to chane the boot install device.
<sw> hello, is there also german support channel?
<Vermux> how do I set up root password?
<nosrednaekim> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<daSkreecH> !root
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<StevenJ> Oh probably on that Advanced tab nosrednaekim?
<StevenJ> I tried playing with it once before didn't have any luck, I'll give it a couple more tries unless you have other ideas..
<nosrednaekim> not really
<nosrednaekim> check what drive its installing too, but be careful that you don't mess up your raid
<Vermux> how do I manually upgrade to kubuntu 7.10? I cant do that through adept_manager
<retloc> I am using Samba to share files to Winblows. I have a SMB user and Unix user and a windows user all with same UN and Pass. IP ranges are correct in my smb.conf yet i cannot access these folders from other machines and from the local kubuntu machine when I click on the shared folder it says smb://server/folder doesnt exist
<Biggles> kk ty i think that worked :)
<Biggles> now ummm, whats the latest kernel?
<nosrednaekim> in ubuntu 7.10?
<nosrednaekim> or in general?
<Biggles> 7.10 i guess..
<Malro> my file wont load on my computer
<Malro> i thinks its corupted
<nosrednaekim> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Kr|ptiX> im haven problem again  connecting to none encrypted router i can connect to my home router  witch is wpa2 but i can connect t o my friends router witch doesn have any encryption any1 kno how to solve this problem
<Kr|ptiX> cant*
<nosrednaekim> Kr|ptiX: i'm assuming you use knetworkmanager... what is it failing on? does it see the netowrk?
<Biggles> how do i set the root password? I guess that wasn't set :S
<nosrednaekim> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Kr|ptiX> yeah it see the network but when tryn to conenct it wont obtain ip
<Kr|ptiX> i got wlan assistant to but still wont work with it either
<Malro> when i start my comuter it says error code 104 or summin
<Malro> so i have to use disk
<Malro> :/
<nosrednaekim> Kr|ptiX: try doing it from the command line with the following commands
<retloc> I am using Samba to share files to Winblows. I have a SMB user and Unix user and a windows user all with same UN and Pass. IP ranges are correct in my smb.conf yet i cannot access these folders from other machines and from the local kubuntu machine when I click on the shared folder it says smb://server/folder doesnt exist
<nosrednaekim> Kr|ptiX: "sudo iwconfig <wireless device name, probably wlan0 or ath0> ESSID <the essid>"
<nosrednaekim> then "sudo dhclient <the wireless device>"
<Malro> has the  file corupted on my laptop?
<nosrednaekim> Malro: what file?
<matthew_> how can i change my default shell?
<Malro> the kununtu program
<Malro> the hole thong
<nosrednaekim> Malro: what kubuntu program?
<Malro> thing*
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu won't boot?
<Kr|ptiX> mine is eth1
 * hubhub is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<Malro> no
<nosrednaekim> Kr|ptiX: ok
 * hubhub is back.
<Malro> so im on the sd
<Malro> cd
<Kr|ptiX> k ill try
<nosrednaekim> probably an intel then
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Malro> intel?
<Malro> wht u meen
<nosrednaekim> Malro: what error does it give you a\when you try to boot it?
<nosrednaekim> Malro: wasn't meant for you
<llutz> matthew_: use "usermod -s >shell<"
<Malro> 104 file can not be found or summin
<nosrednaekim> thats not good enough.... I need the EXACT error mesaage
<Malro> :/
<Kr|ptiX> k now wat
<Malro> nvm im installing again
<nosrednaekim> Kr|ptiX: ran those two? you should be connected
<nosrednaekim> (and got no errors I presume)
<matthew_> llutz: I tried, "usermod -s fish" but it says fish doesn't exist.. i noticed bash is in /bin/bash, while fish is in /usr/bin/bash  -- might that be the problem?
<llutz> matthew_: fish isn't a shell
<llutz> fish is a protocol
<Malro> ok i think for sure it says:......
<matthew_> llutz: fish is a shell.. and there is an ubuntu package for it, too
<Malro> Error code 104
<matthew_> I can type "fish" and i am in the fish shell
<llutz> matthew_: args, sry my bad
<Malro> file can not be found
<nosrednaekim> Malro: ok.... does failsafe work?
<matthew_> "usermod -s /usr/bin/fish" doesn't work either.. says it doesn't exist
<Malro> failsafe?
<Malro> whats dat?
<nosrednaekim> Malro: should be an option in grub
<Malro> cd?
<llutz> matthew_: "which fish" gives you /usr/bin/fish?
<matthew_> llutz: correct
<nosrednaekim> matthew_: system settings->users and groups->modify your user and set the default shell to whaever
<nosrednaekim> Malro: no,when you boot off the disc, you should get a menu that allows you to select windows or linux.... if you don't, just hit "esc
<nosrednaekim> a couple times after the bios quits
<ar0nic> good luck guys
<ar0nic> im off to hopefully not have the same errors in ubuntu
<Malro> ??
<Malro> oh
<matthew_> nosrednaekim: great.. that worked.
<Malro> when i turn on laptop
<Malro> says kubuntu or windows
<Malro> so i press windows
<Malro> and says the error code
<nosrednaekim> and kubuntu says the same thing?
<Malro> i ment kubuntu sorry
<matthew_> nosrednaekim: actually it didnt.. i closed out of konsole, went back in and i am still in bash
<Malro> windows vista works foine
<Malro> fine*
<Biggles> ahh stupid crap
<Biggles> keeps disconnecting :S
<llutz> matthew_: does "konsole" invoke a login-shell?
<nosrednaekim> Malro: did you install vista after XP and kubuntu?
<Malro> no
<Malro> i had vista
<BluesKaj> hey gents, I just installed a Tivo and the forums don't have any answers to my problem > I installed pyTivo as per the instructions here: http://pytivo.armooo.net/wiki/LinuxInstall, but this command doesn't work (/path/to/python pyTivo.py)..now what would this path be in kubuntu ?
<Malro> den installed kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: /usr/bin/python iirc
<matthew_> llutz: konsole should start you in the user's default shell.. i cannot imagine that it wouldn't.
<BluesKaj> ok nosrednaekim thx , will give it a shot
<Malro> i started with vista
<nosrednaekim> Malro: ok....
<Malro> then installed kubuntu
<matthew_> llutz: wow... konsole is coded to launch bash, regardless of the user default.. wow.. At least I know where to set this now.  But this is not right behavior.
<nosrednaekim> Malro: i'm not seeing any grub error 104
<nosrednaekim> you sure thats right?
<Malro> doesnt matter anywhay
<Malro> im installing it on my harddrive again
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> make sure you do manual partitioning and tell it to overwirte your old installation
<nosrednaekim> and back up everything
<Malro> ?
<Malro> nvm
<retloc> I am using Samba to share files to Winblows. I have a SMB user and Unix user and a windows user all with same UN and Pass. IP ranges are correct in my smb.conf yet i cannot access these folders from other machines and from the local kubuntu machine when I click on the shared folder it says smb://server/folder doesnt exist
<Malro> is there a way to deleate vista off my hard-drive?
<retloc> a hammer?
<Malro> or kubuntu
<retloc> reformat your drive
<Malro> how i do dat?
<retloc> boot from your OS of choice CD
<retloc> follow on screen instructions
<Biggles> how do i enable wifi?
<jussi01> !wifi | Biggles
<ubotu> Biggles: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jussi01> Biggles: nice nick :)
<WizCraker> have a kde enviro and can't seem to find the actual place to configure networking information. can someone point me into the correct direction please?
<Biggles> lol ty :)
<Malro> 90%
<gxk> Is there any way to bootup with the kubuntu cd and then mount a iso file as the cdrom / system for the installation as the normal installer fails after paritioning
<matthew_> Biggles: by default, i have a little icon on the lower right that looks like a usb memory stick.. right-clicking that gives you a menu to connect via whatever wireless networking there is.
<Kr|ptiX> nosrednaekim: naw that didnt work
<Malro> my dad is going to help me set up compz-fusion tmoz
<malro> the error code is actuly 15
<malro> it says error code 15: file not found
<malro> what has happend?
<jpatrick> malro: any context?
<Ayabara> anyone running kubuntu hardy here?
<Arwen> Ayabara, me
<Dr_Willis> I am on one machine. :)
<tekteen> Ayabara: go to #ubuntu+1 for hardy help
<jpatrick> !hardy | Ayabara
<Ayabara> Arwen: is it working well for you? I have Ubuntu working good on my XPS M1530, and I'm thinking about installing kubuntu-desktop. I can never decide between Gnome and Kde, so it's best to have both installed :-)
<ubotu> Ayabara: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jpatrick> tekteen: beat me to it.. :)
<tekteen> lol
<Ayabara> tekteen: ok
<Dr_Willis> IF you have to ask... dont use it. :)
<Arwen> Ayabara, it's mostly functional. Not any more broken than Gutsy at least.
<Dr_Willis> I always install kubutu and ubuntu desktops
<Ayabara> good thing I only asked if someone else use it :-)
<Arwen> although the latest kernel release causes auto-reboots whenever you try to use a console framebuffer
<Dr_Willis> there were some major issues with hardy in the last 2 weeks or so.
<Dr_Willis> Arwen:  heh - thats a new one.. I alwyas wonder how these issues like that  happen.
<gxk> anyone who have any ideas of why the installer crashes at 25% and the cdrom stops reading
<Arwen> yep... and nobody can ever confirm the problems I have
<Arwen> so..
<Dr_Willis> i always disable the framebuffer,
<Arwen> I always use it
<Arwen> I use it more than I use X...
<Dr_Willis> I use the console a lot. :) i just dont use the framebuffer console.
<vinny13> ok i need help
<Arwen> yeah, I can't tolerate 640x480
<Arwen> dunno about you
<vinny13> I think my wireless is crossed with my ethernet or something...
<kristjan_> Arwen: using nvidia drivers?
<Arwen> generic vesafb
<tekteen> vinny13: what goes wrong?
<Dr_Willis> you are talking so someone that started on a Timex Sinclare.. I can handle 40 x 80 characters
<Ayabara> do you experienced kde'ers prefer kaffeine for your video player, or is mplayer & vlc better choices?
<Dr_Willis> Ayabara:  depends on what i am watching
<vinny13> well when i use iwconfig my wireless pops up as eth0 and it doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> lately ive been using gmplayer mainly
<Arwen> Ayabara, MPlayer. Nothing else.
<Arwen> and not GMPlayer... oh my god worthless garbage..
<tekteen> I like kaffiene and vlc
<Dr_Willis> Arwen:  yadda yadda.. :)
<kristjan_> Arwen: if you higher resolution, then some manual tweaking is required https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<kristjan_> *if you want
<Arwen> kristjan_, that's not it
<tekteen> I use mplayer for information and as a tool
<Dr_Willis> i got my laptop set up where it boots geexbox for fast video player.
<Arwen> it KERNEL PANICS when I try to load vesafb and X at the same time
<Ayabara> Arwen: it puzzles me a bit that the mplayer volume on my system is much lower than the volume of totem and vlc (with volume to max, of course). I have to set a digital gain to make it loud enough
<Dr_Willis> I got a few videos that are using some funky codec i cant get going in ubuntu. :(
<Arwen> Dr_Willis, MPlayer with DirectShow loading will probably work
<vinny13> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Ayabara:  ive noticed that issue also..  geexbox uses mplayer, and it has a much higher volume, then mplayer under ubuntu.
<vinny13> ugh lag?
<tekteen> Ayabara: I use vlc when kaffiene is too low (volume)
<Dr_Willis> brb
<Arwen> I turn my speakers up when I have volume issues...
<Vermux> oy, I clicked alt+F2 in the middle of version upgrade installation and I dont c that window anymore
<tekteen> Arwen: I can't I have a laptop
<Arwen> hah
 * Ayabara also has a laptop
<Ayabara> and turning up the volume is risky business, cause suddenly another app will make a sound that is _loud_
<Arwen> Ayabara, disable that app then
<Arwen> any app that makes noise is one that needs to die, imo
<Ayabara> if I adjust with mplayer as a reference I mean
 * tekteen adds kde4's konsole to the to die list
<Arwen> although, one problem I do have with MPlayer is that it implements volume control by boosting system volume
<Ayabara> Arwen: I have, but it still annoys me that mplayer is low. I know I'm not easy to please here :-)
<Arwen> irritating because it doesn't change it back
<basy> hi i have installed package gimp-help-cs on my Kubuntu, how can i see this manual? plz
<tekteen> anyone know how to disable sound in kde4's konsole?
<Arwen> I think the option you need to turn off is "audible bell"
<Arwen> not sure where it would be though
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I can do it in kde3
<Vermux> is it ruined?
<Ayabara> one more question. do you use compiz-fusion with your Ubuntu? is it as simple as turning it on? last time I had to get some custom kicker and panel stuff.
<kristjan_> Ayabara: in hady? in gutsy you have to download other desktop pager
<Ayabara> kristjan_: in hardy I haven't tried yet. Installing kubuntu-desktop as we speak
<Ayabara> kristjan_: it works better in hardy?
<kristjan_> Ayabara: no idea :-)
<kristjan_> only played around with kde4 cd
<Ayabara> ok :)
<Ayabara> The default for Hardy will be KDE 3.x, right?
<SlimeyPete> so I hear
<tekteen> I think there are 2 cd's for hardy
<fuhreal> is there any way to force an update check?
<basy> Hi, My kubuntu default languages in order are: sk, cz, en, All aplications are in [sk] but gimp is [en], there is no [sk] translation of gimp and i want it in [cz] language, plz help.
<SlimeyPete> fuhreal: "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal is one way
<SlimeyPete> you can also force it via Adept
<re-align> Anyone know how to get the default Windows fonts into Kubuntu (i.e. is there a package on medibuntu)?
<tekteen> !msfonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<urbi> hehe
<fuhreal> Anyone know how i can figure out why the installer keeps dieing no matter what i try to install?
<SlimeyPete> run it from a terminal
<SlimeyPete> see if it spits out any error messages
<SlimeyPete> also, try using apt-get, aptitude or synaptic instead and see if that makes a difference
<zaquan> helo
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<zaquan> can i ask
<SlimeyPete> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SlimeyPete> :)
<zaquan> how to yahoo messenger in kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> oh
<fuhreal> SlimeyPete: running apt-get from term has finished what the gui installed failed to do
<SlimeyPete> zaquan: kopete and pidgin/gaim support yahoo
<zaquan> im newbie here
<zaquan> what is kopete
<tekteen> zaquan: you can use either kopete or pidgin
<tekteen> a program
<zaquan> can u tell me how to do that
<tekteen> K Menu > Internet > kopete
<zaquan> do i have to download it
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> you know what the start menu is?
<zaquan> ok i get it
<zaquan> thanks
<SlimeyPete> fuhreal: mmm, Adept's a bit buggy.
<juancho> hola
<tekteen> hi
<juancho> whats up
<fuhreal> Any way to force KDE to remake menu's ? i.e. I just installed eTerm and i wanna get it in the menu
<_Angelus_> guyz
<Arwen> fuhreal, dcop kicker kicker restart
<_Angelus_> somebody would be gentle enough to help me plan a good partition table ?
<_Angelus_> fuhreal: just run kbuildsyscoca
<Arwen> _Angelus_, sure. What are you looking for?
<tekteen> _Angelus_: how much space do you have?
<_Angelus_> i have 2 hard discs , a laptop one connected with an adaptor (60GB) and a Maxtor one set as primary (80GB)
<_Angelus_> people told me that the laptop one is slow
<fuhreal> _Angelus_: whats kbuildsyscoca ?
<Arwen> _Angelus_, it would probably be slower
<_Angelus_> fuhreal: some program that will make your new icons apear in kmenu :p
<fuhreal> !kbuildsyscoca
<ubotu> If your K menu is out of date, like after installing an application and not finding it in the K menu, you should type "kbuildsycoca" in a terminal to rebuild the KDE configuration cache
<_Angelus_> so what would be a good partition table ? :p
<_Angelus_> i want most of the space for /home, since i store all big files and torrents there
<Arwen> _Angelus_, well, I'd set your entire laptop disk as extra storage
<Arwen> set maybe 10GB or so of the primary one for system
<Arwen> and the rest as main storage
<tekteen> _Angelus_: 10 GB .
<tekteen> 10GB / 2GB swap
<zaquan> could someone help me how to install flash player in kubuntu
<Odd-rationale> zaquan: Have you tried the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<zaquan> no
<zaquan> i have no idea what is that
<Y-Town> zaquan: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664242&highlight=adobe+flash+plug
<zaquan> tq
<vblanton> anyone know why konqueror (in latest KDE4 packages) defaults to loading websites with embedded text viewer
<vblanton> ?
<llutz> vblanton:better  ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<vblanton> just did, thanks
<Ayabara> I can't find a place to disable tapping on my touchpad in Kubuntu. Do I have to edit xorg.conf to do it?
<vblanton> only now did I notice that there was a kubuntu-kde4 channel
<olli> exit
<olli> quit
<olli> lo
<vblanton> Ayabara: I would good for that, I remember seeing a nifty how to once by a kubuntu dev
<vblanton> *google
<eRqzor> everything about k3b features like make a list of files to write just swapping cd ton continue burning queue ?
<zaquan> help i still cant install flash player
<vblanton> eRqzor: can you please rephrase that in to something easier to understand?
<vblanton> zaquan: what have you done?
<Ayabara> vblanton: I think it's the maxtaptime option
<jor> ola gente
<jor> alguen que pueda ayudarme???
<zaquan> ive download the flash player but i didnt know how to install it
<thesaint4444> hi guys, can anyone tell me how I can change my keyboard layout? thanks....
<eRqzor> vblanton: excuse my english, but i'm looking for a feature in k3d to burn many .iso easily
<thesaint4444> i go into regional and language settings but cant change anything....
<Odd-rationale> thesaint4444: enter admin mode
<jor> hellou
<jor> alguen quehabla español
<jor> spanish
<thesaint4444> Odd-rationale: ok, thanks, how?
<jor> HELLOU
<Odd-rationale> !es | jor
<SlimeyPete> !spanish
<ubotu> jor: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<zaquan> flash player install help please?
<jor> SPEAK SPANISH ???
<jor> HELLOU
<Odd-rationale> thesaint4444: There is no Admin Mode button on the bottom?
<Regital> where do i download video codecs, or how do i find them for kubuntu 7.10?
<thesaint4444> Odd-rationale: not that I have seen....
<Ayabara> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<SlimeyPete> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Regital> SlimeyPete thanks
<Odd-rationale> thesaint4444: Is everything greyed out in regional setting?
<mkargar> helo all
<vblanton> Regital: install the package that contains all media codecs in one shot:
<thesaint4444> Odd-rationale: yes....
<vblanton> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<vblanton> MP3 playback and decoding, Java runtime environment, Flash plugin, DVD playback, and LAME (to create compressed audio files)
<Odd-rationale> thesaint4444: well, i don't know then... :( sorry
<Regital> vblanton, it says i have the most updated versions
<Regital> hmmh
<eRqzor> vblanton: excuse my english, but i'm looking for a feature in k3d to burn many *.iso easily (like a playlist of *.iso)
<tekteen> eRqzor: you have an image?
<eRqzor> tekteen: i have around 50 iso files to burn
<tekteen> ok
<thesaint4444> anyone know how I can change my keyboard layout?
<mkargar> i installed kubuntu 7.10 64bit on my system.since of selected Kubuntu in grub page,my monitor turning off and Then Give error:''Video mode not Supported''!please help me!
<fignew> eRqzor: just make a script
<Dresken> Would the live CD work normally if I burn the image on a DVD instead of a CD or will it cause problems?
<eRqzor> thesaint4444: k > system setting > regional language > keyboard layout :o
<Daisuke-Ido> the more i learn about dcop, the more i wonder how i ever lived without it.
<tekteen> eRqzor: is it the same cd to burn a thousand times?
<eRqzor> Dresken: nop, be sure to burning as image
<Dresken> Yeah I did burn the image on a DVD
<eRqzor> tekteen: nop it would be too easy :D
<thesaint4444> eRqzor: nope that doesnt work....
<eRqzor> thesaint4444: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<mkargar> Tacit,my monitor is Samsung LCD Monitor(SyncMaster 153v)
<eRqzor> tekteen: the problem is twiced : its iso file to burn & its not the same
<thesaint4444> eRqzor: ok, I added the locales... and then what? thanks.
<eRqzor> thesaint4444: k > system setting > regional language > keyboard layout :o
<thesaint4444> eRqzor: no, still doesn't work...
<eRqzor> thesaint4444: restart kde :o after that i can't help you :D
<thesaint4444> eRqzor: got it ....    'apt-get install --reinstall xkb-data' did the trick.. thanks.
<eRqzor> thesaint4444: thanks for the trick :D
<thesaint4444> eRqzor: no probs mate... thanks. -bye...
<fuhreal> If i ran apt-get install eterm-themes .. where did they install too ?
<llutz> fuhreal: "dpkg -L eterm-themes" will tell you
<fuhreal> ahhh ty
<fuhreal> dpkg List "appname"
<fuhreal> cool
<ryjek> guys, what do I write to fstab to mount a fat usb hdd ?
<tekteen> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Biggles> hey how do i make something start on start-up?
<tekteen> Biggles: when you login?
<Biggles> ya
<stdin> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> You can also leave the program running when you logout. it will be restarted when you log back in
<ryjek> erm, question again, lost connection
<asobi> anyone use the badongo joiner application?
<Biggles> ok so how exactly do i do that? lol
<Biggles> im new so i dont understand much :P
<mkargar_> all friends!please help me!
<Biggles> i wanna make kwifimanager start when I log in
<tekteen> mkargar_: help with what
<Jucato> [07:22] <Jucato> You can also leave the program running when you logout. it will be restarted when you log back in
<mkargar_>  installed kubuntu 7.10 64bit on my system.since of selected Kubuntu in grub page,my monitor turning off and Then Give error:''Video mode not Supported''!please help me!
<Biggles> OHHH ;)
<Biggles> lol
<mkargar_> Tacit,my monitor is Samsung LCD Monitor(SyncMaster 153v)
<Biggles> how can I hide it? like I dont want it to show up in my toolbar but I dont wanna close it... like I want to minimize it to the lil icon in the system trey menu
<asobi> click icon in tray
<Jucato> if it has an icon in the system tray, when you close the window, it shouldn't exit/quit but just minimize to the tray
<Jucato> or as asobi said, click on the icon in the tray
<asobi> really?
<asobi> when i do that with xchat, it quits
<Jucato> (xchat isn't a KDE app...)
<asobi> ah
<mkargar_> tacit,since of selected kubuntu,Splasboot not work!
<Regital> what should i do to play .ogg videos?
<^u^> Regital, install vlc
<aib> is anyone running KDE 4 on Kubuntu?
<Regital> ^u^, is there a commant line for that? if so, could you give it to me?
<^u^> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<aib> I installed the packages but the packager didn't ship libQtDbus.so.4. rather, he linked against the one in /usr/lib (the kde4 packages are all in /usr/local/lib) and thus there is a missing symbol. the packager expected the users system to be identical
<jon_> hey sup everybody
<Jucato> aib: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<^u^> !kde4 | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> ^u^: hm?
<Jucato> Regital: I think OGG should already be supported by default
<aib> thanks
<^u^> Jucato, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> ^u^: I'm not asking about KDE4.
<^u^> apologies Jucato
<Regital> Jucato, well it doesnt matter.. i think the file is corrupted. it doesnt work with vlc either
<Regital> just yellow/pink background
<Regital> sound works just fine tho
<^u^> Regital, vlc plays ogg vid fine so maybe it is the file
<Regital> yeah
<Regital> but what are the odds of downloading 2 completely different videos and neither one works
<^u^> not good
<Regital> ?
<Dr_willis> depends on where the videos are comming from
<^u^> Regital, where's the file from - I'll give it a run
<Regital> ehh... its a movie from piratebay...
<Jucato> ahem...
<Regital> ill delete it anyway
<^u^> heheh
<Regital> yeah =p
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> ive seen movies lately that have some really... odd... codecs. :)
<fuhreal> is there a default keystroke for CTRL+ALT+E ?
<flake> what's a good c64 emulator, i have vice installed in synaptic but i cant find it or run it apparently
<Dr_willis> flake:  check the package docs, you need to get the proper roms for it. that are not included by default.
<Dr_willis> for legal reasons.
<Dr_willis> Or rebuild vice from source for the latest version. Its a little old in the repos
<flake> ah
<Dr_willis> Yep - i was annoyed that other disrtos include the stuff for vice that ubuntu decided not to include.
<Dr_willis> but they are taking the legal-safe-road.
<flake> I can respect that
<Dr_willis> So its hard to really blame ubuntu for being  parnoid. :)
<Dr_willis> but i MUST play my wavy navy!
#kubuntu 2008-03-15
<Dr_willis> The latest vice releases however  - do have some nicer gui/features - that you may want to just compile from source anyway.
<flake> I tried but had a couple of errors with the make
<flake> i'll try again
<dillizar> helo
<dillizar> any one online
<tekteen> hi
<dillizar> yo
<dillizar> can u help me
<tekteen> sure
<tekteen> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dillizar> i dunno how to use this client
<tekteen> which one?
<dillizar> konversacoin
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> what help do you need
<dillizar> i wann go to undernet
<dillizar> :)
<tekteen> what is that?
<dillizar> server
<tekteen> ok
<dillizar> how
<tekteen> ok
<Jucato> dillizar: File -> Quick Connect or add an Undernet entry to the Server List
<dillizar> what
<tekteen> click F7
<Jucato> Konversation does not have a list of servers to choose from. you  have to manually enter the server yourself
<Jucato> File menu
<tekteen> dillizar: click F7
<dillizar> error it said
<tekteen> type in the server and a nickname
<asobi> if you don't know how to get to undernet, it's probably best you don't...
<dillizar> lol
<dillizar> when i was useing mirc u can pick the servers
<Jucato> yes. but Konversation is not mIRC
<asobi> try typing /server irc.undernet.net
<dillizar> thakz
<asobi> undernet was pretty shady last i visited
<dillizar> :/
<dillizar> k
<dillizar> :)
<Y-Town> dillizar: You dont like us?
<dillizar> lol
<dillizar> dunno
<czester_> hello
<dillizar> maybe
<dillizar> lol
<dillizar> i do
<dillizar> :)
<dale> can anyone tell me if 2.6 kernel dropped support for PCI video cards.
<Level15> dale: not likely
<dillizar> so
<dillizar> lets chat
<dillizar> :)
<dillizar> `sup
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<cesteves> hello ppl
<robersonfox> hey guys, the question is: Java or C#, in yours opnions, what's the best?
<cesteves> c#, i think
<stdin> ...
<stdin> !ot > robersonfox
<Jucato> !offtopic | robersonfox
<ubotu> robersonfox: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<fuhreal> !kbuildsyscoca
<ubotu> If your K menu is out of date, like after installing an application and not finding it in the K menu, you should type "kbuildsycoca" in a terminal to rebuild the KDE configuration cache
<cesteves> anyone from portugal??
<Shadow_mil> stdin....
<stdin> Shadow_mil: yes?
<Shadow_mil> I love you, is stdout away from home?
<cesteves> BENFICA, the best of the world
<robersonfox> BRAZILLLL
<robersonfox> cesteves:
<cesteves> yes?
<stdin> next person that says anything offtopic leaves
<asobi> <ubotu> If your K menu is out of date, like after installing an application and not finding it in the K menu, you should type "kbuildsycoca" in a terminal to rebuild the KDE configuration cache  <---that didn't work
<cesteves> what is the topic??
<stdin> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<asobi> it has to be kubuntu related
<cesteves> !topic
<robersonfox> !topic
<cesteves> sorry for my inocence
<basy> Hi, If I want more fonts in gimp, all i need to do is instal more ttf- ... packages or i have to do something more?
<tekteen> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<cesteves> what is the command to see the topic?? The complete string please
<tekteen> /topic
<robersonfox> hey friends, i leave yours now, thanks, i going to #java channel
<asobi> i have clamav installed, when i run freshclam, i get ---> ERROR: Can't open /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log in append mode (check permissions!).
<asobi> ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).
<tekteen> asobi: run with sudo
<asobi> ^^
<asobi> thanks
<tekteen> np
<asobi> how can i tell when it's done?
<tekteen> you will see the line that you typed the command on
<asobi> uh uh spoke too fast
<tekteen> like "stephen@slap:~$"
<tekteen> ok
<fuhreal> Anyone know how to make eterm the default terminal instead of konsole?
<stdin> fuhreal: system settings > default applications
<Level15> fuhreal: kcontrol
<Level15> stdin: yeah, that also
<asobi> http://pastebin.com/m557f6d45
<fuhreal> ty
<tekteen> asobi: and... what do you want?
<asobi> to update clamav
<tekteen> it just did
<tekteen> try again and pastebin that (to make sure)
<asobi> WARNING: Clamd was NOT notified: Can't connect to clamd through /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl
<asobi>  <----??
<tekteen> that does not matter
<asobi> oh
<flake> my compile if vice is complaining about missing X11/Xaw/Cardinals.h file and X11/Xaw in general
<fuhreal> awesome irssi in borderless eterm :) love it
<asobi> http://pastebin.com/m7918f842
<tekteen> asobi: freshclam's messages used to freak me out :-)
<fuhreal> now i gotta configure irssi ... sigh .. . nix takes so long to config
<tekteen> it did york
<tekteen> work*
<asobi> then why does it say outdated @_@
<asobi> very confusing
<tekteen> outdated program
<asobi> oh
<tekteen> not virus files
<asobi> maybe i should use another virus scan?
<tekteen> note the DON'T PANIC!
<tekteen> asobi: no
<fuhreal> I wonder why knetworkmanager won't work but wireless assitant does ... .:|
<tekteen> asobi: it is fine even though it is not the newest version
<asobi> is there a gui for it?
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> klamav :-)
<asobi> should get that then
<asobi> thanks for the help
<tekteen> klamav will download and install the newest clamav. Although I suggest you disable that
<tekteen> keep the one ubuntu gives you :-)
<asobi> well i just got clamav two days ago
<tekteen> so...?
<asobi> so i have the newest clamav?
<tekteen> asobi: nope
<asobi> oh
<asobi> how do i disable that in lamav then?
<tekteen> when it asks tell it not to update clamav (but yes to update the database)
<dillizar> yoyoyoyoyy
<asobi> oh
<dillizar> dudes
<asobi> after i install
<tekteen> asobi: nm
<dillizar> any good msn messanger??
<tekteen> if it is to confusing let it do what it wants :-)
<asobi> ...?
<tekteen> dillizar: I hear amsn is good
<tekteen> dillizar: or pidgin or kopete
<dillizar> what bout
<dillizar> gaim
<dillizar> :/
<asobi> pidgin = gaim
<tekteen> dillizar: pidgin is the newer version of gaim
<tekteen> aol got mad about the AIM part
<stdin> kopete is pre-installed
<dillizar> i have it sucks
<dillizar> meebo its better
<tekteen> pidgin is much better then gaim
<stdin> use which ever you feel is best
<asobi> aol got mad over what?
<tekteen> g-aim
<asobi> for?
<dillizar> but i wanna use the camera and shit
<tekteen> aim = aol instant messager
<stdin> !ot | I'm getting tired of doing this
<ubotu> I'm getting tired of doing this: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stdin> dillizar: watch the language in here
<dillizar> sorry
<Level15> dillizar: kopete has camera support, haven't tested it
<dillizar> no
<dillizar> lets d/l
<dillizar> whait
<stdin> the enter key is not punctuation
<chx> hi., i am trying to get a bluetooth headset working. honestly, googling just confused me , really. Seems there are two ways, the more modern is ALSA bluetooth (not sco) but I get Connection fail and i do not know how to pair to the device.
<stdin> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<chx> For Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) most of the instuctions below are obsolete
<chx> so... that page does not really help.
<stdin> if you read it, you'll see the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<dillizar> kopete rulllllllzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<dillizar> now
<dillizar> how do ya change my pic
<Shadow_mil> pidgin > kopete
<Dr_willis> im using xchat. :)
 * Shadow_mil ducks
<^u^> I second xchat
<chx> stdin: sudo modprobe -r snd_bt_sco helped.
<chx> stdin: confusion it was.
<dillizar> yo how to put a pic on kooete
<dillizar> yo how to put a pic on kopete
<dillizar> yo how to put a pic on kopete
<artur_> dillizar:  in the Menu Configuration-Configure-Id- and the...the tab photo
<dillizar> i know
<dillizar> dudes
<dillizar> i have remove my lower bar on my ubuntu
<Shadow_mil> points dillizar to #ubuntu
<artur_> Hi folks, i have a kubuntu live cd, that i always used in other computer that i have. Today, i mean, now, i tried to run the live cd, i tried Kubuntu, Ubuntu and Xubuntu, and after choosing Start or Instal..., the following screen is showed:
<artur_> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash
<artur_> Enter 'help'for a list of built-in commands.
<artur_> (initramfs)_
<artur_> (initramfs)_   means a command line where i can type the command help, or others.
<artur_> as with kubuntu, the same thing happend with ubuntu and xubuntu.
<Arwen> is there a character map in KDE?
<Airforce5555> so yeah....the creator of the weather channel is, or is thinking about, sueing al gore for global warming fraud
<adrock358> Hey guys.  What's up?
<ubuntu> icq.de
<Stoffer> I installed a newer version of pidgin over an existing version, and the command "pidgin" still runs the old version.  How do I change it?
<isa268[FAN]> hello i keep hitting some key combination that kicks me back to the log in screen and i cant figgure it out.  anyone got a clue what combination it is?
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace restarts the X server, effectively closing down KDE and restarting to the login screen
<red_tear> can i set a other directory to be my home directory?
<isa268[FAN]> humm... cause it happens more when i'm holding shift (to capitalize something) then backspace to undo a typeing error.  (which happens alot)   maybe i hit ctrl alt in the process is there a way to disable that its really annoying
<hydrogen> red_tear: yes, man usermod
<red_tear> thx hydrogen
<Jucato> isa268[FAN]: there is that shortcut too. ctrl+alt+backspace isn't really "log out", as it really kills the X server. (so it's a dirty restart so to speak)
<hydrogen> and by dirty he means, its similar to starting windows, taking off your computers case cover, and slamming the motherboard with a ball-peen hammer
<Jucato> hydrogen: although ctrl+alt+backspace guarantees you'll still have a working computer :)
<isa268[FAN]> well i just tested it :) its shift+backspace
<hydrogen> its shift+backspace with compiz
<hydrogen> because compiz is shift+stupid
<hydrogen> or xgl
<hydrogen> actualyl
<hydrogen> not compiz
<Arwen> Jucato, not true
<isa268[FAN]> yes im running compiz
<Arwen> it won't work if you kernel paniced
<stdin> Arwen: but you won't have a shattered mobo
<Arwen> heh
 * Jucato wonders why restarting X would affect the kernel...
<Arwen> Jucato, bad drm drivers
<Arwen> and if you kernel paniced *before*
<stdin> if your kernel panicked before then no key-combo will matter
<isa268[FAN]> all right thanks guys i'll just try not holding shift while backspacing in the future
<matt__> can i install yum in kubuntu?
<Jucato> O.o
<stdin> why would you want to?
<isa268[FAN]> y would you want to? isnt adept or synaptic better
<Jucato> (it has nothing to do with Adept or Synaptic though. at least not directly)
<Arwen> matt__, you could. But it wouldn't be Kubuntu any more.
<stdin> 'y' is not a word in the English language, and I should know, I'm English
<matt__> im used yo yum
<matt__> how to use apt-get?
<stdin> !apt
<isa268[FAN]> i thought yum was redhats packet manager
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<matt__> can kubuntu install rpms?
<Jucato> yes, but not recommended. rpms are not debs (and vice versa) for a reason
<stdin> not directly
<Red_Tear> ok can anybody tell me which files exactly i need to get my old wallet and firefox settings? becouse i now changed the home directory to the one i was using befor the reinstall and got my wallet and firefox settings (like saved passwords) but now got some problems i got before the reinstall of kubuntu again...^^
<Jucato> !rpm | matt__
<ubotu> matt__: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<matt__> ahh
<matt__> so how would i install java
<SlimeyPete> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<matt__> wow ubuntu is much harder than fedora
<stdin> Red_Tear: for firefox: ~/.mozilla/firefox for for wallet you can either copy the kwallet files from ~/.kde/share/apps and ~/.kde/share/config manually or just copy all of ~/.kde
<matt__> is vlc player supported on kubuntu?
<stdin> yes, it's in universe
<Jucato> matt__: why would it be harder?
<matt__> umm i guess im just used to it
<Jucato> that's the issue. not the distro.
<matt__> how do i install repositories?
<Jucato> how would you install something in fedora? do the same in Kubuntu, just substitute the tools
<Jucato> you don't need to. Java and VLC are in the default repositories already
<matt__> yea.
<Jucato> install the package "Kubuntu Restricted Extras" to get Java, Flash, codec for MP3, AVI, etc. (no WMV/WMA and encrypted DVD's though).
<stdin> use adept, search for vlc and install the package or use apt-get and do "sudo apt-get install vlc" (yes, it's *that* easy)
<Jucato> it's the same if you used PIRUT or yum (without having to add a repository to get it)
<matt__> i have to type sudo everytime?
<matt__> i cant just write apt-get install
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<stdin> you're installing as root, you need sudo
<matt__> what about "su"
<matt__> and then password
<stdin> there is no root password
<stdin> use "sudo -i" to get a root shell
<Jucato> you can use "sudo -i" to login to a sudo shell
 * stdin wins
<stdin> and it's nearly 3am :)
<Jucato> please see the link above to learn more about sudo
<marjan> how can i dcc with konversation
 * Jucato doesn't really care who wins...
<Jucato> marjan: right-click on the nick -> Send File?
<Jucato> stdin: sleep
 * stdin takes that as "yes stdin, you win" ;)
<Jucato> no, it's "I don't really care who wins" :)
<root> hola
<root> q tal
<hydrogen> I win
<hydrogen> so hush
<matt__> root@matt-laptop:/home/matt# sudo apt-get install vlc
<matt__> Reading package lists... Done
<matt__> Building dependency tree
<matt__> Reading state information... Done
<matt__> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<matt__> i get this every time
<matt__> and what ever i put in that happens
<Jucato> stdin: so exercise your victory and help matt__ :P
 * Jucato leaves...
<stdin> matt__: what version of kubuntu do you have
<matt__> umm the latest one
<stdin> and why are you using sudo when you are root? ;)
<matt__> either way i receive the same message
<stdin> matt__: open adept up, go to Adept -> Manager Repositories and check all the boxes, then click "Fetch Updates"
<stdin> then you can either install VLC via adept or use apt-get (after closing Adept)
<matt__> all the boxes on top right? like maintainer etc?
<stdin> no, when you're in Adept go to the Adept menu and click on Manage Repositories
<stdin> then you'll get another window with some tabs
<matt__> kk
<matt__> should i leave it as main server?
<stdin> you should select them all (the "sources" one is optional)
<stdin> you can choose a local server if you want, or the main one
<matt__> thanks alot
<matt__> im updating them right now
<stdin> np :)
<matt__> so everysoftware is oon those repos?
<matt__> wow it works
<zefyr> anyone know of a way to install kubuntu from a usb stick <im having trouble w my CDwriter>
<matt__> thanks guys
<stdin> not every thing that everyone has ever written, but a lot of packages
<stdin> !install | zefyr
<ubotu> zefyr: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zefyr> thanks
<matt__> what's zefyr?
<stdin> matt__: another user in here
<basy> what can i use for editing CSS in kubuntu?
<hydrogen> kate
<Arwen> basy, vim
<matt__> does anyone know of a good fics client besides JIN?
<matt__> add ch
<matt__> is there a fics channel?
<stdin> don't think so
<rootsnatch> I am having a problem with deleting items on samba shares
<naccis> whos got the patience to help a newb
<rootsnatch> naccis: me
<naccis> cool
<naccis> anyway im trying to install a program from a tarbal i have no idea what im doing
<rootsnatch> ok
<rootsnatch> install as in compile?
<naccis> well i just downloaded all the parts of beryl
<rootsnatch> why are you using beryl?
<naccis> is there something better?
<rootsnatch> yes let me look up the how to for it
<rootsnatch> one second
<Jucato> beryl is practically dead. it has merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion
<rootsnatch> compiz fusion is what you want
<Jucato> !compiz | naccis
<ubotu> naccis: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<naccis> wow sweet ill check that thanks
<rootsnatch> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601310
<rootsnatch> I used that as well and that worked brilliantly
<rootsnatch> what graphics card do you have?
<MrJoey> If I'm not mistaken:  beryl was a fork of compiz that proved to be more powerful than the latter.  Then, beryl was merged back into compiz, and community-supported plugins were deemed "compiz-fusion".
<rootsnatch> ya i think it was something like that
<naccis> intel 945
<naccis> laptop
<rootsnatch> that should work
<rootsnatch> I think
<rootsnatch> it might be a tad slow
<naccis> hey while i got ya here any thoughts why warcraft crashes my system periodically?
<Jucato> MrJoey: beryl forked from compiz. the two re-merged forming compiz-fusion. beryl plugins have become part of compiz-extras
<rootsnatch> warcraft as in WoW? I have no idea re you using the opengl stuff?
<naccis> yeah...
<naccis> thats ok
<naccis> ill figure that one out
<MrJoey> I thought compiz-fusion was some plugins and compiz was part of the merge too.
<naccis> but do you guys know of any working joystiick to mouse progs
<MrJoey> So are you saying 'compiz-fusion' contains a different executable for compiz than 'compiz' does?
<rootsnatch> i think it has different extensions for it
<naccis> sorry so many questions but ive been struggleing all day
<rootsnatch> but pretty much yes
<Jucato> compiz-fusion is the name of the project afaik
<MrJoey> I think I did have to install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra to get more plugins like enhanced zoom
<naccis> Thanks for the info guys
<rootsnatch> what is your guys' favorite compiz plugin?
<Jucato> ah wait, it was beryl and compiz-extras that was merged. so beryl is in compiz-extras.. anyway...
<Jucato> discussion for #compiz-fusion not here ;)
<MrJoey> Okay, so compiz and beryl merged to become Red Hat, and the squirrel jumped over the Novell to fly the eskimo kernel.  I think I got it now :)
<jerbear> is there a way to get information about the display (number of monitors, screen size, etc) from the command line or dcop?
<kadam> jerbear: I can't specifically help you, but xrandr may be a good search term...
<jerbear> yeh, i'm familiar with xrandr. i was hoping to find a way with dcop so i could use it in python
<kadam> ahh, sorry...
<jerbear> kadam: np, i appreciate the help :)
<matt__> help
<maduser> with?
<matt__> trying to type the help command
<maduser> --help?
<matt__> do i put in commands here?
<maduser> for the bot?
<maduser> or your own scripts?
<matt__> no idea
<maduser> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<matt__> never mind
<matt__> what does "!" do?
<matt__> !help
<Hirvinen> !bot > matt__
<maduser> it calls the bot
<matt__> ahh
<matt__> cool thanks
<matt__> was IRC always free?
<Hirvinen> What do you mean by free?
<matt__> that we dont have to pay for it
<matt__> or is that only on linux?
<maduser> its all over
<matt__> what's all over?
<Hirvinen> I've never heard of anybody offering irc as a paid service.
<matt__> ahh
<matt__> well maybe it something else im thinking off
<kuatous> hey is anyone having issues with the the 7.10 cd not loading the security debs
<kuatous> anyone at all
<matt__> is there a chess channel?
<matt__> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kuatous> elp please
<Hirvinen> matt__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=freenode
<Hirvinen> !ask | kuatous
<ubotu> kuatous: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kuatous> i am having issues with my kubuntu CD it won't load the security debs
<Hirvinen> Please be more specific?
<matt__> #hack
<matt__> take care people
<kuatous> it says that it cant load when it gets to the point of loading it in the OS loading prossess and then says it will document and that i should look up the issue
<kuatous> ok no luck so um the to gutsy update gets half way through literally and then it stops closes adept, it won't open again and crashes the OS permanently to the point of having to reload it
<kevin__> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<kuatous> guess that means no one knows
<maduser> what?
<kuatous> uh when i update gutsy through adept it gets about 50% and then adept dissapears and when i try to open again it doesn't respond and when i restart i get an error that say a piece of the OS is missing and it won't load up
<klobster> hey when did apt-get acquire "tab" autocomplete for uninstalled packages?
<kuatous> dunno
<kuatous> whoohoo Yay help
<maduser> adpet error?
<kuatous> yeup that crashes my OS
<maduser> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kuatous> does nothin
<maduser> do you know what to do with it?
<arrrghhh> hey all.  i need help on a few fronts... first, can i login to a machine remotely with x11vnc?  i see instructions on how to set it up with gdm, but nothing for kdm.  second, and *maybe* easier... audio doesn't seem to work on this laptop, but kmix has the proper mixer and i can change the volume but no effect...
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, check 'alsamixer' in the konsole
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, what should i check?  looks fine to me.
<BluesKaj> no mutes on the master, pcm & line
<BluesKaj> M=mute
<arrrghhh> no M's.
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh,  open kmix and enable Master & PCM on the output tab , then CD & IEC playback (if listed) in the Input tab , next make sure Mix & IEC958 are enabled in the Switches tab , then click on Settings/Configure Kmix and apply
<BluesKaj> it's late here ...bedtime ....nite all
<cheeby> hi.  is there a way to configure kdm4?
<cheeby> it's all grayed out.
<cheeby> I'd like to be able to change the background and logo.
<sigma_1234> is flash working again?
<oren> Can anyone help me with my sound problem
<nite613> I currently run Gutsy w/ KDE, OSS kernel modules, and running artsd. Can I easily switch that setup to alsa?
<nite613> ahhh sound
<nite613> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<oren> ive so close to going back to windows, linux is a terrible experience
<oren> it sounds all sped up
<oren> when i reboot its fine but if i acidently run vlc prob it gets all fucked up
<oren> and with video files no sound at all
<oren> wtf
<oren> can anyone help?
<khussein> Hey guys. How do I make kubuntu to detect my video card and install the right driver?
<Red_Tear> hi
<clsk> If I install the alpha version will I be able to upgrade to the beta and then to the final release without having to reinstall?
<Daisuke_Ido> clsk, with a lot of luck and a little patience, probably
<Daisuke_Ido> that's more a question for #ubuntu+1
<clsk> I'll try there
<clsk> thanks
<BoeBoe> anybody alive?
<sentralpas> tes
<nishant> hello
<nishant> i ran the update
<sentralpas> hello juga
<sentralpas> hello juga
<nishant> i have kubuntu 7.10, i ran updates but after reboot its giving me error 15: file not found
<nishant> after that i changed the grub from hd(1,0) to hd(0,0) but then its showing me error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<nishant> please help me what to do
<nishant> its my development machine my entire code is in this machine
<nishant> it will be a huge loss for me if it will not start
<nishant> can somebody help me figure out what will be the problem
<keeper> nishant, I'm not sure what can be done about the error 17/15 but if worst comes to worst you could boot the livecd and copy all your data off
<keeper> also, changing the bios boot order might help though
<keeper> i
<keeper> 've had had error 15/17 before and changing the boot order of the hdd's gets rid of it
<nishant> can u tell me exactly how you did it
<keeper> when booting up, going into bios settings, then in boot priority, changing the order that my hdd's boot
<nishant> i already have HDD my first bootup preference
<nishant> is there any thing else i have to do
<keeper> though each bios is usually pretty different, try reading your motherboard manual if you have any problems
<keeper> ohh, so you only have one hdd ?
<nishant> ya
<nishant> and its detecting it, as its showing me os] selection menu
<nishant> but after that its showing me error 15
<keeper> http://www.xvpj.net/?p=46
<keeper> sorry, http://www.xvpj.net/?p=46 was a link to someone with a similar sounding problem, and how they fixed it
<nishant> its same link as above
<keeper> yeah, just explaining what it was, as the URL doesn't give much info on it
<nishant> ok thanks
<nishant> will let u knw as i m trying to fix it with live cd
<keeper> oki, good luck
<keeper> I'm still having problems booting kubuntu, or even booting the livecd, after the kubuntu loading splash screen the screen will go black for a few seconds, then switch to a black screen with thick grey horizontal lines across screen with a cursor at the top left of the screen
<nishant> u may need to edit x.org
<nishant> manually
<keeper> Ctrl F1 will bring up a terminal fine, but any commands entered will be unresponsive and will only show if i switch to a different terminal then switch back
<keeper> someone said it might be to do with frame buffer, but adding the "nofb" setting under kernal in grub doesn't do anything
<tysine> hello, i am having some serious issues with knetmanager. is there an expert in the house?
<nishant> thanks we r now done with our problem
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<MacKulkin> anybody knows how to make a streaming server on linux using ipcam ?
<Respatix> can anyone give the line i type into terminal to download and install azureus?
<Respatix> MacKulkin: the only i know would be to us linuxmce.  sorry if im not supposed to say that in here
<MacKulkin> Respatix linuxmce?
<Respatix> linuxmce.org
<Respatix> wiki.linuxmce.com
<Respatix> check it out linux media center addition is made for among other things security and ip cameras
<MacKulkin> kk
<MacKulkin> thx
<MacKulkin> !
<Respatix> MacKulkin: heres the video demo i think http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2176025602905109829
<Fujisan> Respatix
<Fujisan> are you kidding
<Fujisan> whats so special about linux MCE
<MacKulkin> i have 6.06LTS and am trying to install webmin i used the command wget but when am trying to dpkg it, it is giving me the following needed libauthen-pam-perl libmd5-perl  but when i am trying to apt-get them its giving me no installation  candidate
<Fujisan> this brit acts as if it's a holodeck lmao
<Fujisan> Respatix why does it need to know what room you are in?
<Fujisan> i don't get it?
<Respatix> fujisan: it doesnt need to know
<Fujisan> why is that option built in
<Fujisan> i mean
<Respatix> its just an extra feuture
<Respatix> so it can pull up just your media
<Respatix> as opposed to anther user in the house
<Respatix> you can set up security to inform you on your cell if someone not auth goes into a certain room
<Fujisan> i prefer media portal
<Respatix> user can be identified by their bluetooth cell phone that they are carrying
<Respatix> there are a lot of great programs and platforms. i'll have to check out media portal
<Fujisan> its an opensource MCE for xp
<Fujisan> lol
<Respatix> The thing that i think differentiates linuxmce is that it is whole home automation
<Respatix> it can control lighting, securtity, media, heating , ac, sprinklers, almost anything
<Fujisan> yeah if you have the shit for that
<Fujisan> most people dont have all that stuff though
<Fujisan> anbd beverly hill people arent likely to use linux
<Respatix> commercial install that can do the same thing cost tens of thousands of dollars
<Fujisan> MCE
<Fujisan> lol
<Respatix> no its not very expensive
<Fujisan> it is to have all that lighting and security and sprinkler and heating systems
<Respatix> you can use existing computer hardware
<Fujisan> i have non of all that
<Fujisan> i have wireless router thats it
<Respatix> and then buy devices that you want to connect
<Fujisan> and a cellphone
<Fujisan> lol
<Respatix> i picked up 4 lighting modules at compusa on 90% off clearance
<Fujisan> if i would get a automatic lighting system i would get one with motion detector so it will just put on the light when it detects motion
<Respatix> thats an idea
<Respatix> but you can set up senarios so lights dim when start watching movie or light turn on at sunset
<Fujisan> philips r&d and others are working on ambient intelligence http://www.research.philips.com/technologies/syst_softw/ami/background.html
<Fujisan> but we are far from that
<Fujisan> i occupy one room at a time and its easier to do it manual
<Fujisan> i live alone so i have no use for automatic lighting
<Respatix> i understand
<Respatix> its not for everyone
<Respatix> its what ive chose to work on
<Respatix> i like it
<Fujisan> and i have a Wii for browsing the web in my living room
<Ukonpoika> Umm. #kubuntu-offtopic
<Fujisan> and a eee pc from Asus
<Respatix> i like that it automatically downloads flikr photos and has them transitioning behind the menus when no other media is playing.  so always fullscreen media on my 52" lcd
<Fujisan> to have all my multimedia everywhere in the house
<Respatix> yep i needed a solution to have media accessible in all rooms
<Ukonpoika> Fujisan, Respatix: #kubuntu-offtopic
<Respatix> Ukonpoika: sorry
<ForgeAus> agh eeepc! no thanx
<ForgeAus> I do like ASUS tho
<Fujisan> who has all that shit in their house Respatix
<Fujisan> lol
<Fujisan> i can control my neighbors devices via blue tooth lol
<Fujisan> linux mce cant do that D:
<ForgeAus> Fujisan sounds dangerous
<ForgeAus> remotely controlling devices can be a big security problem
<Fujisan> yeah
<Fujisan> exactly
<Respatix> Fujisan: a lot of people can now
<Fujisan> i know
<Fujisan> my blue tooth headset has 30 meters reach
<Fujisan> i have a pc zapper for media center
<Fujisan> i wasnt aware of the fact that some people have fully automated homes
<Fujisan> i still live in the stone age :(
<keeper> ForgeAus, was it you who suggested turning off frame buffer to solve display problem yesterday ?
<Fujisan>  אחד
<ForgeAus> I hightly doubt it
<ForgeAus> I barely even know what a framebuffer is!
<keeper> oki, sorry bout that then ^.^
<ForgeAus> I was, however making suggestions (unless someone got their lines crossed it was unlikely I was talking to you keeper, that being said we have chatted before)
<Respatix> Fujisan: i wasnt aware either, and im not even close to there, i just want lighting control in the living and the bedroom, ya know to impress my friends :)
<ForgeAus> why what happened?
<Fujisan> yeah i saw a guy on paltalk he was showing of his new tv its on an hydrolic electronic arm that comes from under the bed pretty high tech he paid 10k usd for it
<Respatix> this guy up in calgary has everything on automation though
<Respatix> yipes 10k
<Fujisan> yeah but it looked really cool
<vzduch> *omfg*
<Fujisan> huge tv
<Kano> Riddell: why is the standard kubuntu always broken - at least the bootlogo. nothing could be selected
<keeper> Respatix, again, #kubuntu-offtopic would be the place to talk
<Kano> Riddell: the daily snapshots i mean...
<Respatix> fujisan, do you want to go over to #kubuntu-offtopic or are we done?
<ForgeAus> hmm I must have got dissed
<ForgeAus> as I was saying keeper, what happened?
<klobster> so anyone working with gutsy/zoneminder/phillips snc900?  I am having issue...
<keeper> I might just repost what i asked above ?
<Fujisan> i think IRC should have a bot that acts as a buffer so when i send something offtopic i end in #kubuntu-offtopic automagically and if i say something on topic of kubuntu i will be directed to #kubuntu
<Fujisan> i mean can't you code that keeper
<klobster> keeper: I should go to offtopic?
<Fujisan> you seem knowledgeable enough
<keeper> I'm still having problems booting kubuntu, or even booting the livecd, after the kubuntu loading splash screen the screen will go black for a few seconds, then switch to a black screen with thick grey horizontal lines across screen with a cursor at the top left of the screen
<Fujisan> black screens are offtopic also keeper
<Fujisan> go to #blackscreens
<Kano> maybe remove the splash option
<ForgeAus> Fujisan? seriously?
<ForgeAus> sounds like an X-server misconfiguration to me
<Fujisan> start X keeper
<klobster> keeper: boot to the rescue kernel, log in run startx, and return with the stdout
<keeper> startx doesn't work
<ForgeAus> theres always that xserver-xorg reconfigure dpkg line that I never quite remember
<Kano> keeper: also you can select vesa fallback mode when you use the live cd
<klobster> keeper: how does it "not work"
<Fujisan> do what klobster said keeper
<Respatix> forgeaus: i have a kubuntu ? i just installed azureus on kubuntu and was doing the setup and azureus disappeared.  Everytime i try to open it again it starts loading and then disappears.  any ideas?
<keeper> yeah the dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work either
<vzduch> Respatix: use KTorrent ;)
<ForgeAus> Respatix perhaps it would be easier to find out whats going on if you run it from konsole
<klobster> keeper: entirely different issues.  Once again: how does it NOT work?
<klobster> Respatix: check systray?
<Respatix> vzduch: i was using ktorrent just an hour ago and for some reason it was just too slow
<keeper> I can boot up kubuntu and write all the error msgs down if that will help
<ForgeAus> argh I hate torrentz :(
<Respatix> klobster: im kind of a linux noob.  how do i check systray
<Fujisan> so does the RIAA fophillips
<klobster> keeper: i would appreciate that (I believe that was my first suggestion).
<Fujisan> ForgeAus*
<ForgeAus> Respatix the system tray is an area of your taskbar (in KDE its called kicker)
<Fujisan> may i ask a kubuntu question...
<klobster> Respatix: see the clock?  any small icons, or "pictures" there? (not trying to be rude, but not sure how n00b you are)
<klobster> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ForgeAus> some icons like the yellow box of adept to show theres updates, a clipboard called klicker and a speaker are common icons for the system tray
<Fujisan> Ok here i go.,... on topic... kubuntu.....i need an alarm clock for kubuntu the builtin alarmclock isnt working for me
<Fujisan> i have no audio
<klobster> Fujisan: what do you need, a light based alarm?
<Respatix> klobster: np simple step by step is better than way complex over the head.   but yep im familiar w that area and the little frog is not there
<ForgeAus> perhaps you should get someone to assist you with audio, I've never had sound in Kubuntu personally, (not that I need/want it)
<Fujisan> no an alarm clock to wake up in  the morning
<keeper> sorry, i think i misunderstood the question, when in rescue mode,then startx, i will get the same blank screen
<Fujisan> my external alarm clock broke
<Fujisan> after a decade
<klobster> Respatix: I don't think it is a frog in linux, anyone else confirm?
<Fujisan> so for the interval i need to use my pc
<klobster> Fujisan: so you DO have sound on your PC?
<ziggggggy> hey klobster!
<Fujisan> yes
<klobster> ziggggggy: hey hey!
<Respatix> klobster: all i have in systray is klipper, audio , and kopoteeee
<Fujisan> whats the command to start the builtin alarm clock via Konsole?
<klobster> Respatix: try kmenu, run and type in ps
<klobster> Fujisan: cron?
<klobster> keeper: any luck?
<Respatix> ForgeAus: ok i ran azureus in konsole and can the errors
<Respatix> doesnt help me fix it though
<keeper> klobster: luck with what ?
<klobster> keeper: when you run startx it goes to a black screen and stays there?
<keeper> no, it stays black for a few seconds, then the screen turns black with thick horizontal grey lines across the screen, with a cursor in the top left of the screen
<NoiseK> Anyone leet at configuring ssh tunnels?
<jack> ;
<klobster> keeper: ctrl -c or ctrl-alt-backspace or ctrl-alt-- dont change the state?
<klobster> Fujisan: alarms are in adept, goto kmenu, system adept manager, and search on alarm.  else put a command to play a file at X time in cron.
<keeper> I can't check atm, I'm dual booting windows on the same computer
<klobster> keeper: there is little i can do without the error msgs.
<keeper> yeah, sorry for making it so difficult, I'll see if i can borrow someones computer, brb
<Fujisan> how do i use superkaramba i installed a widget but i dont know how to run it?
<klobster> Respatix: did you run ps?
<Seldaek> hello, I just installed and it kind of ruined my windows partition.. well it's still there but I can't boot on it, because it's a goddamn laptop with a factory "recovery partition" and I think grub thought that was my windows one
<Seldaek> so is there an easy way to tell it to add another partition as a "windows boot" ?
<sanitarium> hi all
<sanitarium> any1 tried kde4
<sanitarium> help plz
<sanitarium> any1 tried kde4
<Respatix> what command do i use in terminal to uninstall a program like azureus
<CheGuevara> sanitarium, yeah what about it
<sanitarium> apt-get remove azureus
<Respatix> thanks
<sanitarium> is it stable
<sanitarium> u r welcome
<Respatix> no
<Respatix> azureus isnt stable
<Respatix> but that not what you were asking was it
<sanitarium> i mean kde4
<CheGuevara> lol
<CheGuevara> stable enough for me
<CheGuevara> use it as my only DE
<sanitarium> do i have to remove kde 3.5.8
<CheGuevara> nah
<CheGuevara> u can have both
<keeper__> ok i'm on a different computer now
<sanitarium> but the interface is better then kde3
<keeper__> I'm rebooting the computer atm, boot into recovery mode and startx ?
<sanitarium> is there any difference in apps
<luisd> hi
<sanitarium> hi
<luisd> where are you from?
<Respatix> how do you turn on dht in ktorrent?
<sanitarium> enable dht networks
<Respatix> what menu is that in i cant seem to find it
<klobster> keeper__: yeah
<keeper__> startx seems to have worked, though one of two screens still has the grey screen problem, while the other has gone as it should have
 * keeper__ face palm
<sanitarium> in settings
<sanitarium> u ll find general options
<keeper__> i think it was because i have two screens, and the second screen was turned off
<klobster> Dual screens?  should have mentioned that first.  how did you set up dual screen to begin with?
<keeper__> i didn't, it's a fresh install
<sanitarium> did u found it
<keeper__> well technically it wasn't dual screens as the second screen has been off through the install and when trying to boot
<klobster> gotcha.  can you log in on one of the screens?
<keeper__> yeah everything seems to be fine, though only on one screen
<sanitarium> i have problems starting compiz fusion on kubuntu
<sanitarium> it wont start
<klobster> keeper__: sounds like the problem was you had the wrong screen turned on?  let's log in and see if we can't set up the other screen.
<sanitarium> does any1 know wats maybe the cause
<Respatix> why doesnt the prefrences menu in ktorrent have a scroll bar.  I cant get down to see the bottom section of the menu as it goes below the bottom of my screen?
<klobster> Fujisan: are you fixed?
<keeper__> yeah seems like it was *sigh*, how embarrasing lol
<klobster> keeper__: it happens : )
<klobster> Respatix: did you find azeurous in ps?
<keeper__> thanks, much appreciated , i think i can get the rest set up from here
<klobster> Respatix: doh! I think I meant kpm, not ps, sorry!
<klobster> keeper__:  cool.  Good luck!
<sanitarium> how to setup itunes
<Respatix> klobster: no i ran azureus from terminal and it is crashing on startup
<klobster> sanitarium: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<Respatix> An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
<Respatix> SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00000000, pid=25975, tid=3084999568
<Respatix> Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.6.0_03-b05 mixed mode, sharing)
<Respatix> roblematic frame: C  0x00000000
<sanitarium> compiz fusion woooooooooooooooooooont start and i dont know why
<ForgeAus> keeper I'm glad your problem is fixed :)
<sanitarium> thnx klobster
<ForgeAus> wait he's gone?
<MikeyLDS> hey guys
<MikeyLDS> am new to linux and kubuntu and would like some help :P
<ForgeAus> Mikey just ask your question
<sanitarium> guys plz
<MikeyLDS> i saw a guide on how to install compiz fusion earlier on the ubuntu website but can no longer find it :(
<ForgeAus> !compiz
<MikeyLDS> it was a guide using terminal
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sanitarium> i have it already installed
<ForgeAus> (theres a #compiz-fusion channel too
<MikeyLDS> woot, chears man, bookmarked :)
<MikeyLDS> yes, thanks :)
<sanitarium> but every time i try to enable it nothing happens
<MikeyLDS> i bet loads of peeps ask the same questions over and over :P
<ForgeAus> sanitarium first steps first
<MikeyLDS> you trued this ... compiz --replace
<ForgeAus> for mikey getting it is the first step
<Seldaek> dammit, how do I add a font ? =)
<ForgeAus> for you.. I don't quite know
<ForgeAus> does compiz replace kwin?
<klobster> sanitarium: what'd i do?
<sanitarium> i already did the replace command
<sanitarium> by the way
<sanitarium> am using kde
<MikeyLDS> is there a way to copy and paste into terminal?
<klobster> MikeyLDS: highlight, middleclick
<MikeyLDS> hmm, ta :)
<MikeyLDS> hadn't thought of that :D
<sanitarium> yes
<sanitarium> control v
<Ayabara> when I start a kubuntu and compiz, all the stuff that should have been in the taskbar comes up as windows in the taskbar. known problem?
<klobster> MikeyLDS: unless you are switching screens (ctrl-alt-fX), then you are screwed
<MikeyLDS> xgl not present ... any ideas?
<ForgeAus> Mikey what video card do you have?
<ForgeAus> and sanituarium if your still here try #compiz-fusion they're more likely to be able to help you than I can
<Ayabara> what's a kbfxtheme?
<ForgeAus> kbfx is an alternate kmenu
<Dekans> it's 'skinnable'
<ForgeAus> if you have KDE4 I doubt it applies (it may do I'm not sure)... if you have KDE3.x you can get a program kbfs thats yes skinnable
<Ayabara> ah. I have kde3.x and I'm trying to install my first theme. after installing a .ktheme, where should I be able to find it and activate it?
<Dekans> kbfx is a kicker applet
<ForgeAus> um you change it in the config for kbfx
<ForgeAus> Dekans that makes sense I forgot about that
<ForgeAus> ok ayabara, rightclick your kicker and add an applet to the panel
<ForgeAus> kbfx should be there
<Dekans> ForgeAus: it wa sconfusing for me when i tried it :p
<ForgeAus> hehe Dekans I remember I didn't want it for some reason thats probably why, baghira is very similar
<ForgeAus> (although there more to baghira theme than just the menu applet)
<Ayabara> ForgeAus: actually I don't need the kbfx theme then. just wondere what it was. I downloaded the stuff from here http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/kollide?content=75295, and have no idea how to install them all :-)
<Ayabara> And not I lost the will to install it. Anyone got a good theme to recommend?
<MikeyLDS> ForgeAus: mind if I pm ya?
<MikeyLDS> in answer to your question before
<MikeyLDS> nvidia 8800
<ForgeAus> actually kollide looks kewl only that I don't like so much black
<ForgeAus> wait mikey before you do
<ForgeAus> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> (also if your not registered then pm's don't work on freenode
<ForgeAus> but other than that feel free)
<MikeyLDS> is there a restricted driver manager in kubunu?
<MikeyLDS> i haven't been able to find it so far
<Dekans> yes
<ForgeAus> a restricted driver manager?
<Dekans> hardware drivers manager
<MikeyLDS> System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Ubuntu .
<Dekans> in K > System
<MikeyLDS> thats for ubuntu
<MikeyLDS> for for my nooblike Q's
<MikeyLDS> and VERY new to linux lol
<ForgeAus> hhe Mikey I'm not all that un-n00b as you might expect
<MikeyLDS> what is the k equivalent?
<MikeyLDS> i'd install ubuntu instead of kubuntu but I have run otu of dvd's :/
<Dekans> K is the 'main' menu
<ForgeAus> if you have ubuntu you can morph it into kubuntu easily enough
<ForgeAus> just apt-get the kubuntu-desktop package
<Dekans> the equivalent on 'start' menu in windows
<MikeyLDS> lol, i know that bit
<ForgeAus> (and if you want remove the gnome stuff as per
<ForgeAus> !puregnome
<ubotu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<ForgeAus> wait
<MikeyLDS> oooh
<ForgeAus> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<MikeyLDS> that would be handy
<MikeyLDS> as all the guides are for gnome
<ForgeAus> actually most of the guides work for both systems
<prince_jammys> MikeyLDS: just look to system-settings, restricted drivers is there
<ForgeAus> since the underlying OS is the same
<MikeyLDS> lol, yet I can't find that requisition manager thing
<prince_jammys> don't dump kde because of restricted drivers, kde has it also
<MikeyLDS> prince_jammys: i priomise it's not! lol
<Seldaek> any idea where I can get updated packages for php5 ? (i.e. php5.2.5 packages)
<MikeyLDS> same menu as adept manager?
<prince_jammys> MikeyLDS: look in "advanced"
<Seldaek> I'd rather not compile from source I'm in a bit of a hurry
<Seldaek> is there an "unstable" repo where I can get the latest stuff for ubuntu ?
<prince_jammys> MikeyLDS: type "restricted" in the box at the top of system-settings, and then move to the tab "advanced" and it will be highlighted
<prince_jammys> try doing that in gnome :)
 * MikeyLDS bangs his head on his desk
<MikeyLDS> wtf am i missing here
<prince_jammys> is it not there?
<MikeyLDS> lol, jo
<MikeyLDS> no
<prince_jammys> mmm
<prince_jammys> maybe you have to install something. i show it in mine
<MikeyLDS> can't i just install it via terminal or adept?
<prince_jammys> this is restricted drivers for your video?
<MikeyLDS> whats the package name?
<prince_jammys> !restricted
<MikeyLDS> i know I have the nvidia stuff installed
<prince_jammys> where's the bot?
<MikeyLDS> lol
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MikeyLDS> i scared it off! :P
<prince_jammys> !binary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MikeyLDS> hmmm
<prince_jammys> MikeyLDS: is it for a video card?
<MikeyLDS> according to adept I have linux restricted modules 2.6.~~~~ installed
<MikeyLDS> nvidia 8800
<prince_jammys> did you look in the guides?
<MikeyLDS> lol, yep
<prince_jammys> (restricted stuff can be annoying in both gnome and kde, btw)
<MikeyLDS> i may be missing xgl
<prince_jammys> you're not allowed to leave kde because of this :)
<MikeyLDS> lol
<MikeyLDS> why do peeps love and hate kde/gnome?
<prince_jammys> because we're crazy
<MikeyLDS> well I can believe that :P
<prince_jammys> i assume you did ...
<prince_jammys> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MikeyLDS> LOL
<MikeyLDS> The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Restricted Driver Manager from System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Ubuntu .
<MikeyLDS> still trying to find restricted drivers
<prince_jammys> !info restricted-manager-kde
<ubotu> restricted-manager-kde (source: restricted-manager): manage non-free hardware drivers - KDE frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 64 kB, installed size 288 kB
<prince_jammys> MikeyLDS: install that^
<MikeyLDS> it already is :/
<MikeyLDS> am in adept at the mo
<MikeyLDS> but I still don;t see it in the k menu
<prince_jammys> MikeyLDS: try running it from terminal:  restricted-manager-kde
<MikeyLDS> k >>> system >>> whats next?
<MikeyLDS> k
<MikeyLDS> WOOT!
<MikeyLDS> am in!
<Tobban__85> tjena jag har lite problem med mitt trådlösa nätverkskort jag kör kubuntu och har ett broadcom 43xx family kort som jag inte får att fungera
<prince_jammys> maybe something is wrong with your systemsettings app, and it's not showing up
<prince_jammys> iceland? sweden?
<prince_jammys> denmark?
<prince_jammys> qu'est-ce que c'est?
<CheGuevara> sweden is the right answer :P
<prince_jammys> !sv
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<MikeyLDS> brb :)
<prince_jammys> ok
<MikeyLDS> no i on't
<MikeyLDS> ima swtich back to winwoes :P
<MikeyLDS> JK! ;)
<MikeyLDS> ima back with compiz fusion working :)
<MikeyLDS> next step ... themes :)
<noisekiller> Need to twek my dmesg ... anyone anyhow?
<prince_jammys> MikeyLDS: very good
<MikeyLDS> yep :)
<MikeyLDS> thanks for your help m8
<prince_jammys> no problem sir
<harmental> hey guys...how can i launch the power management gui manually?
<harmental> by manually i mean "shell"
<MikeyLDS> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MikeyLDS> awww
 * noisekiller boots in 2656 seconds ..
<MikeyLDS> thats a lot of seconds! lol
<llutz> harmental:  /usr/bin/guidance-power-manager
<harmental> llutz: thx
<noisekiller> Mikey > Yepp... takes ages.. :-/ cant figure out whats wrong.
<MikeyLDS> hmmm
<MikeyLDS> where should I store my personal files?
<MikeyLDS> like downloads, games, etc?
<noisekiller> [ 2655.860000] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex
<prince_jammys> noisekiller: do you get a splash screen when you start up or do you get a black screen?
<noisekiller> Jammys > no screen...
<noisekiller> read about that when you say... humm, turn it of?
<prince_jammys> noisekiller: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<prince_jammys> that link has helped many
<prince_jammys> laptop?
<noisekiller> Laptop yes.. but splash -
<prince_jammys> you show the symptoms, check the link
<noisekiller> is that 'loading' or 'applications' etc..? Thanks anyhow. :)
<tysine> are there any knetworkmanager gurus here?
<MikeyLDS> whats a good place for finding themes?
<MikeyLDS> emerald I assume are the ones I need
<prince_jammys> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<prince_jammys> kde-look is a good one
<MikeyLDS> ta
<tysine> i am having a lot of trouble getting my wifi adapter working with knetworkmanager
<ForgeAus> actually it was aquamarine for KDE themes in Beryl dunno what it is for Fusion
<ForgeAus> btw congratz on the compiz-fusion Mikey :)
<noisekiller> prince_jammys >> YOU'RE 1337!! ;) Thanx man!
<prince_jammys> you're welcome
<noisekiller> LOOOOOOOOL... booted in 31 seconds.. thats like 90 times faster than before. :-D
<jpatrick> !lol > noisekiller (;))
<prince_jammys> heh
<prince_jammys> !tell prince_jammys about heh
<noisekiller> Hah ok - cant use those words here... got it. Anyhow. Thanks again.
<prince_jammys> i think he was kidding
<jpatrick> noisekiller: just kidding :)
 * noisekiller is feeling lucky. Time for compiz installation. Had a great guide that i lost.. black background, anyone knows?
<noisekiller> jpatrick > copy that :)
<noisekiller> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<noisekiller> ?
<noisekiller> Another question ... my konsole cursor/marker is 5-6 steps to the right of what im typing... Anyone knows why and how to correct that?
<ForgeAus> noisekiller? sounds strange I wouldn't have a clue personally .. sorry
<ForgeAus> I guess it could be something to do with termcap/terminfo, software corruption or konsole configuration, but I really don't know
<noisekiller> ForgeAus > its really wierd.. specially when i try and  select parts of the log.. Doesnt mark what its copying..
<ForgeAus> well if thers an offset take it into account and mark the offset instead
<ForgeAus> its not as good as a solution but it should at least work
<noisekiller> 'take it into account and mark the offset' ? Sorry but i didnt understand that part.
<joodle> noisekiller: heh, that's a strange problem
<joodle> no idea how to solve it though
<MikeyLDS> how do I "apply" a new theme in emerald manager?
<alpaco> hi
<alpaco> i've broken my swap
<alpaco> i edited fstab but when ubuntu is booting it can't mount the swap partition
<llutz> alpaco: "blkid" tells you UUID of the partition, just edit fstab again and set it to the right UUID
<alpaco> let me paste the fstab here
<MikeyLDS> hey llutz, how do I apply themes in emerald?
<MikeyLDS> i so see any option at all for applying the changes
<llutz> MikeyLDS: i don't use that useless stuff
<MikeyLDS> lol, what do you use instead?
<alpaco> my fstab: http://p3m.org/pef/558
<llutz> MikeyLDS: plain windowmanager (kwin or fluxbox)
<alpaco> my swap partition is hda8
<ambra> ciao
<ambra> qualcuno qui parla italiano?
<prince_jammys> !it | ambra
<ubotu> ambra: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ambra> grazie solo che non so come si fa ad andare in un altro canale
<llutz> alpaco: enter the UUID given from "blkid /dev/hda8" in your fstab-file
<ambra> è la prima volta che uso questa chat
<alpaco> llutz: thx
<prince_jammys> ambra: /join #ubuntu-it
<noisekiller> That went well... :-|
<MikeyLDS> what is the "<super>" key in kubuntu?
<MikeyLDS> like Shift+Super+C
<prince_jammys> the "windows" key
<MikeyLDS> not working for me
<prince_jammys> the one between ctrl and alt
<MikeyLDS> im trying to take that fire off my screen :P
<prince_jammys> yes, configuring the (hundreds) of compiz options is kind of a pain
<MikeyLDS> lol
<MikeyLDS> hmmm
<MikeyLDS> i just get a beep when i press the windows key
<sandhya> Can I get an opinion on this laptop w.r.t. Kubuntu compatibility? http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/precn_m4300?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd
<prince_jammys> enable imploding window wobbly preview: ctrl+alt+a+c+esc+super
<MikeyLDS> lol
<MikeyLDS> you serious?
<prince_jammys> no
<prince_jammys> but it's not far from reality
<MikeyLDS> so how do i stop super key from just beeping?
<prince_jammys> i have absolutely no idea
<prince_jammys> !hardware : sandhya: check if this is useful
<alpaco> have i edited fstab correctly? http://p3m.org/pef/559
<sandhya> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<alpaco> ubuntu still can't mount the swap
<prince_jammys> sandhya: dell is ubuntu-friendly
<alpaco> i have to manually swapon
<sandhya> prince_jammys: thanks
<prince_jammys> sandhya: Mr. Dell runs ubuntu in his home comp
<llutz> alpaco: try "sudo swapon -a"
<alpaco> llutz: but next time i reboot my machine, swap will be unavailable again
<llutz> why?
<MikeyLDS> my cube only has 2 sides :/
<alpaco> i issue this: "sudo swapon /dev/hda8"
<llutz> alpaco: try "sudo swapon -a"
<alpaco> swap gets mounted
<alpaco> llutz: ok
<alpaco> llutz: i had to manually swapon after rebooting
<llutz> alpaco: paste output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "blkid" please into pastebin
<alpaco> llutz: my fstab: http://p3m.org/pef/559
<llutz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<alpaco> llutz sudo fdisk -l : http://p3m.org/pef/560
<llutz> alpaco: it isn't hda8: /dev/hda6            2326        2432      859414+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<alpaco> llutz: but i have formatted hda8 as swap
<alpaco> gparted displays hda8 as swap
<llutz> alpaco: then you have to change partition-type too
<alpaco> llutz: how?
<alpaco> gparted is showing both hda6 and hda8 as swap
<llutz> sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<alpaco> llutz:  $cfdisk /dev/hda : FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<llutz> sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<alpaco> FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<alpaco> llutz: what type should i select
<llutz> 82
<alpaco> 82?
<alpaco> llutz: thanks
<MikeyLDS> how can I get my super key to work?
<Sybux> Hi all
<cannon> hi
<cannon> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Sybux> I'm getting crazy with my X server configuration. I've just installed kubu and I've activited the nvidia propritatry drivers. And now my Xserver start but I've a very nice black screen. How I can correct this ?
<jpatrick> Sybux: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Sybux> jpatrick : thx it'w working. What's the parameter -phigh I didn't know it
<jpatrick> Sybux: set's it's proity to high to fix it
<sanitarium> compiz fusion wont start on kde help plz
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> follow that guide yet? check the troubleshooting part?
<sanitarium> can i install plasma on kde 3.5.8
<sanitarium> is there other channels for konversation
<jpatrick> sanitarium: #konversation ?
<sanitarium> i mean servers
<jpatrick> oh, there loads of irc servers out there
<Dragnslcr> I think all of KDE's official channels are on Freenode
<sanitarium> how can i get them
<jpatrick> sanitarium: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/networks/servers/
<sanitarium> another problem
<sanitarium> each time i try to launch kopete and trying to connect to msn i crashes,any idea how to fix it
<sanitarium> thnx
<noaXess> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jpatrick> sanitarium: do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jpatrick> sanitarium: there was a bug in Kopete that was fixed later on
<sanitarium> do i have to remove it and installed it again
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> just upgrade
<sanitarium> jpatrick the url taht u gave me doesnt work
<sanitarium> ok
<jpatrick> sanitarium: works here, hmm
<sanitarium> An error occurred while loading http://www.irchelp.org:
<sanitarium> Timeout on server
<sanitarium>  Connection was to www.irchelp.org at port 80
<jpatrick> well, it's what you get if you put "IRC servers" into google
<Karti> anyone know what the KWord command line command is?
<jpatrick> Karti: 'kword'
<Karti> :) that easy....cheers
<synteth> hey,can someone help me please?
<sanitarium> how to add irc servers and networks
<smurfslover> sanitarium: depends on which client you use
<Dr_willis> xchat  has a double of 100 by default. :) not sure about the others.
<synteth> when i start kopete a few minutes after trying to log onto the msn, the KDE  crash handler appears, with a message: "the application kopete (kopete) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)"
<synteth> oh by the way i've installed gutsy yesterday
<SSJ_GZ> synteth: Make sure all packages are up to date.
<synteth> how to do that?
<synteth> by terminal
<sanitarium> konversation
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. theres should be a flashing icon somewhere onthe panel notifing you of updates/upgrades
<Dr_willis> or 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<sanitarium> this is a bug in kopete and here the solution http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<sanitarium> just download fixed.deb
<sanitarium> and install it
<synteth> ohh ok
<synteth> thanks
<sanitarium> no prob
<sanitarium> is there another irc client then konversation
<Dragnslcr> Sure, but what's wrong with Konversation?
<Dr_willis> Theres dozens of irc clients
<Dr_willis> i use xchat mainly
<sanitarium> i cant see the channels in a network
<sanitarium> or a server
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  what channels? normally one does a /list to get a list of channels
<Dr_willis> you can always do /server whatever.server.you.want
<sanitarium> how to get all the list??
<sanitarium> of channels
<Dr_willis> - /list command to list channels
<Dr_willis> which can number in the THOUSANDS
<Dr_willis> konversation poped up a list of servers when i ran it here.. i rarely use konversation.
<lovre> is there a way to make my screen saver do the compiz cube spin slowly all the time?
<lovre> quasy screen saver :D
<yao_ziyuan> i want to restore the taskbar's default transparency value
<yao_ziyuan> what is it?
<amerigo_> !wondows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wondows - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amerigo_> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<dvoid_> hello
<amerigo_> !links
<ubotu> Do NOT post links to Gutsy ISO files before an official release announcement is made.  These files are not the final release and will cause confusion.  Doing so will get you removed from the channel.
<dvoid_> im using twinview with nvidia drivers, and kde got my display order wrong, where do i change primary display?
<amerigo_> !link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dvoid_> the display config thingy only shows one display
<amerigo_> Hello everybody
<amerigo_> how can I get the list of cannel?
<alpaco> amerigo_: what is a cannel?
<amerigo_> ohh sorry .... channel
<alpaco> what irc client are you using?
<amerigo_> konversation
<ere4si> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amerigo_> simply??
<amerigo_> !list
<Dr_willis> dvoid_:  what i did was drag the panels over to the other monitor.
<amerigo_> ummm.... it seems won't work
<dvoid_> yea, but new windows and such still pop up on wrong screen
<Dr_willis> dvoid_:  there is a nvidia config tool also. But im not sure if it can change them. around . i THINK the improved drivers/tools in hardy can do it however.
<Dr_willis> dvoid_:   I switched my monitor cables befor. :)
<Dr_willis> I dont have a dual monitor setup to test rightnow
<dvoid_> usualy you can set the primary display in kde display configuration, but i kubuntu it only shows one screen
<Dr_willis> Ive had to use the nvidia config tools to propelry setup twinview.
<Dr_willis> been testing out feisty last week. an i noticed that area had improved also.. better tools, and better detection.
<ccarr013> hi there
<ccarr013> can anyone help me?
<ccarr013> I started to use kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Howdy.
<ccarr013> I followed the troubleshooting guide for Wi-Fi
<ccarr013> But
<cheeby> hi.  how can I configure kdm-kde4 ?  I'd like to change the background and maybe the logo.
<ccarr013> I can't still start using it
<p_masho> keep getting this message when trying to launch a file from Dolphin >> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/kate'
<p_masho> See it as a bug in a few places. But no solution yet. Any ideas ?
<ccarr013> My PC don't even recognize the wifi card
<ccarr013> but it did before
<ccarr013> my procedure was...
<ccarr013> add the wifi card to black list and install NDISWRAPPER windows driver
<ccarr013> now I have removed the NDISWRAPPER windows driver and removed the wifi card from the blacklist
<ccarr013> and the wifi card is not recognized
<ccarr013> any solution?
<ccarr013> does anyone read what I'm writting?
<Dr_willis> I hear ya..
<alpaco> ccarr013: yes
<Dr_willis> but i dont use wireelss...
<ccarr013> I need it
<Dr_willis> and i dont use kde4 either for p_maho
<Dr_willis> :)
<ccarr013> for mobile using
<zimon> ccarr013: why did you install ndiswrapper and use the windows drivers?
<ccarr013> with some commands the wifi card exists
<ccarr013> because the BCM4311 driver don't work with the default linux driver
<zimon> ccarr013: and the windows-driver worked?
<ccarr013> my problem is that the wlan0 device don't exists
<ccarr013> nop
<ccarr013> it didn't
<cheeby> ccarr013: is that a broadcom card?
<ccarr013> yerap
<ccarr013> yeap
<cheeby> I finally gave up and just bought a different card, not worth the hassle
<ccarr013> before that, the default driver recognized the wifi card but it didn't work
<cheeby> I was able to sell the card to a windows user.
<ccarr013> yeah
<ccarr013> but some people use this card...
<ccarr013> and it's integrated
<cheeby> I know,  it should work.  I imagine it depends on what your time is worth.
<ccarr013> yeah
<cheeby> I installed a linksys card and it started working before I configured it,
<ccarr013> but it was recognized before
<ccarr013> xD
<alpaco> ccarr013: try http://ubuntuforums.org as well
<Dr_willis> befor what...
<Dr_willis> befor you upgraded?
<ccarr013> I tried
<cheeby> alpaco: for the broadcom card?
<Dr_willis> befor you dident do anything? it just suddently stopped? ect..
<ccarr013> before I install the windows driver with NDISWRAPPER
<alpaco> ccarr013: yeah, ask your question there too
<ccarr013> I might do it and ask
<ccarr013> I already don't have hair lol
<cheeby> alpaco: the bcm is no longer an issue since I've replaced it with one that works.
<cheeby> I was wondering how to configure the kdm in kde4.
<ccarr013> yeah
<alpaco> cheeby: hmm
<cheeby> optoins are all grayed ot.
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<cheeby> s/ot/out/
<ccarr013> but there is a warranty that I can't blow :P
<cheeby> yeah, I'm there.
<alpaco> cheeby: but it seems it's integrated into his machine, so he can't sell it
<ccarr013> yeap
<ccarr013> integrated
<cheeby> ah.  it's integrated.
<cheeby> my mistake.  thought it was pci.
<ccarr013> nop
<ccarr013> :(
<Dr_willis> ig ya got a spare pci slot.. get a different card. :)
<ccarr013> I thought that... but my warranty is enabled
<alpaco> ubuntu's usenet newsgroup is worth a try for getting support too
<alpaco> most gurus hang out in the usenet group
<ccarr013> yeah
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. My PC warrenty was still valid even if i installed new stuff...
<Dr_willis> i made sure of that befor i left the store.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ccarr013> hehe
<ccarr013> xD
<Dr_willis> Like the warrenty is worth  the paper its written on.
<ccarr013> no papers in here ;)
<zimon> ccarr013: what's that got to do with warranty? you can always add hardware
<ccarr013> sellers here are a little complicated :P
<zimon> ccarr013: where's here?
<ccarr013> in my country
<ccarr013> Chile
<ccarr013> I could get the PC to the seller and the seller will install the new hardware for a modic price
<ccarr013> modic = expensive
<zimon> i see ...
<ccarr013> may be there's a solution smaller
<ccarr013> I'll change my question now so I can try another way
<ccarr013> how can I add a wlan0 device?
<zimon> ccarr013: get a usb wlan device ... on the other hand, i don't know if there's any with a proper chipset
<Dr_willis> when the proper modules/drivers get loaded the wanl0 device will appear
<ccarr013> ok... thanx zimon :D
<ccarr013> is there a way to take out a device and reinstall it?
<ccarr013> I mean in the OS
<zimon> ccarr013: normally, just reload the kernel module. which is bc43 for you
<krzysiek> register <lalus>
<ccarr013> aha..... jakemate xD
<ccarr013> and reloading the kernel? :P
<zimon> ccarr013: no ..
<ccarr013> :s
<ccarr013> may be buying a gun will solve my problems xD
<zimon> ccarr013: sorry .. it's called b43 .. is that loaded?
<ccarr013> mmm
<ccarr013> where do I see that?
<zimon> ccarr013: lsmod |grep b43
<ccarr013> b43                   149532  0
<ccarr013> ssb                    36612  1 b43
<ccarr013> pcmcia                 41388  2 b43,ssb
<ccarr013> mac80211              219892  1 b43
<ccarr013> led_class               5380  1 b43
<ccarr013> pcmcia_core            40980  2 b43,pcmcia
<ccarr013> it is loaded i think
<zimon> ccarr013: right .. so try to see whether it detected your device or shows some errors .. dmesg |grep b43
<ccarr013> nothing on screen
<amerigo_> no sound from amaroK in stream .... some ideas?
<zimon> ccarr013: does lspci find your wlan device?
<ccarr013> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<ccarr013> recognized
<amerigo_> no sound from amaroK in stream .... some ideas?
<ccarr013> try using kaffein
<ccarr013> kaffeine
<amerigo_> but other sound play...
<ccarr013> I can stream with AmaroK
<ccarr013> using .asx
<ccarr013> http://www.pulsradio.com/pls/pulstrance-wmp.asx
<amerigo_> the strange think is that the misic seems to runs
<amerigo_> title appears on the screen
<ccarr013> mmm
<amerigo_> i've look in audio setting ...
<amerigo_> but it's all opened
<ccarr013> It should work
<ccarr013> and reinstalling it?
<amerigo_> i've to try
<ccarr013> yeah
<ccarr013> sudo apt-get install amarok
<cannon> hi all
<NIghtFire> Hi
<ccarr013> hi
<NIghtFire> I am looking for a way to get Gutsy to play Commercially produced dvds ?
<jpatrick> !dvd | NIghtFire
<ubotu> NIghtFire: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cannon> hey guys
<cannon> is there an MS Money proggie for linux?
<cannon> * alternative
<ccarr013> :p
<ccarr013> no idea xD
<cannon> looks like ima need some Wine then :P
<ccarr013> hehe
<icewaterman> running xvinfo with v4l (xorg module) enabled crashes Xorg)
<ccarr013> what about x-Wine?... is it better?
<cannon> no idea
<ccarr013> I'll try
<cannon> i only started using linux today :)
<ccarr013> any news I'll give it to you :D
<cannon> ta
<dvoid_> found a solution to the problem
<ccarr013> I don't to mine
<ccarr013> :s
<dvoid_> strange that kubuntu kind of removed the primary display config thing from kcontrol
<dvoid_> i had to change the primary display in nvidia drivers instead..really anoying
<fox> para chat español
<ccarr013> a question
<ccarr013> chat español
<ccarr013> que pasa con el chat español?
<ccarr013> :P
<jpatrick> !es | ccarr013, fox
<ubotu> ccarr013, fox: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ccarr013> thanx
<ccarr013> Reinstalling my linux will add more options in the GRUB list?
<cannon> hey, i need help :/
<cannon> as always :P
<cannon> my menu bar to my windows have disapeared
<ccarr013> windows? xp
<ccarr013> xp = dead smiley
<ccarr013> I'll trying reinstalling Linux
<ccarr013> I'll come back fore some comunity
<ccarr013> thanx a lot people
<ccarr013> you're really gurus
<ccarr013> :D
<ccarr013> see ya
<freemanda> anyone know what the error "initramfs ata failed to set transfer mode" means during a fresh install of 7.10 means
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<jpatrick> hi BluesKaj
<noisekiller> How to enable desktop effect
<BluesKaj> hey jpatrick , what's new ?
<jpatrick> not much
<Cannon> does azurues work with linux?
<freemanda> any ideas???
<KR-data> Cannon, yes
<KR-data> Cannon, if I remember correctly it's also in the package manager
<Cannon> hey, is there an extension manager?
<freemanda> the problem occurs during install and it never gets tot the desktop
<Cannon> like default programs?
<jussi01> Cannon: right click the file type, the properties
<noisekiller> Anyone please - enable desktop effects. Is that a button, selection, installation or just a rumor?
<jussi01> yoou can set it there
<jussi01> !compiz | noisekiller
<ubotu> noisekiller: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> noisekiller: Thats gnome that button :)
<KR-data> freemanda, I didn't see the question, I entered after you asked it
<freemanda> yeah, i am having install problems on a amd64 bit version
<noisekiller> jussi01: I've got compiz but it wont start.. Got the ccsm workin but yea.. wth
<jussi01> Cannon: also, on azureus, in kde, many people prefer ktorrent
<jussi01> noisekiller: gfx card please?
<freemanda> initramfs ata failed to set xfer mode
<Cannon> hmmm
<noisekiller> jussi01 > ATI R300 with restricted driver .
<Cannon> i can see how linux appeals to peeps
<Cannon> just getting some things working is an enjoyable challenge
<siofwolves> hi. i'm gettting "kinit : no resume image, doing normal boot..." upon boot, only a terminal login is available. any idea's?
 * noisekiller looks at his buddy computer that left.. doh
<freemanda> KR-data: did u get that?
<jussi01> noisekiller: Id pop into #compiz-fusion and ask there, there are experts there
<noisekiller> Ok.. The activity there is quite low right now.. Thanks anyway. :)
<jussi01> Cannon: for a lot of people, thigs do "just work"
<Cannon> heh
<Cannon> i can't find my azureus proggie
<Cannon> so I can link torrents to it
<jussi01> Cannon: Seriously, give ktorrent a try
<Cannon> i kept loading torrents stalled
<jussi01> Cannon: programs executables are usually found in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<Cannon> even when nothing else was active
<Cannon> ta
 * jussi01 is going, bye
<Cannon> cya
<freemanda> KR-data u still there??
<KR-data> freemanda, sorry, I'll look, I was at the bathroom
<BluesKaj> Cannon, not listed in the k-menu under internet ?
<vignesh> where do i get the sourcecode for kalzium?
<KR-data> freemanda, I'm not sure what to do about that, sorry
<freemanda> i even tried loading the 32 bit version and got the same errors
<Cannon> nup BluesKaj
<isa268[FAN]> hello where can i go for help with compiz
<sudobash> what version of ubuntu?
<martijn81> #compiz-fusion
<_stijn_> :D just wanted to say that to martijn81
<ccarr013> hi again
<ccarr013> I re-installed kubuntu on my PC
<ccarr013> and now I have a new question :P
<ccarr013> the firmware for the wifi broadcom 43xx fwcutter bla bla bla ask me for a firmware ubication
<ccarr013> wich can be a CD-ROM or an URL
<ccarr013> and the URL is http://xeve.de/down/wl_apsta.o
<ccarr013> is that URL right?
<ccarr013> :s
<ccarr013> no answer?
<yao_ziyuan> ideally, i want skim to run by default for any locale
<ccarr013> so I must accept that URL
<yao_ziyuan> but disable its keybindings until the user uses his mouse to choose a CJK language from skim's popup menu
<yao_ziyuan> sorry, wrong channel
<ccarr013> lol
<Cannon> heh
<Cannon> how do I find my minimized ktorrent?
<ccarr013> can anyone help my question? ;)
<ccarr013> xD
<sudobash> alt-tab maybe?
<Cannon> lol
<Cannon> it's not on the tast bar
<ccarr013> sudobash
<ccarr013> any idea?
<sudobash> let me read your text
<ccarr013> ok
<Cannon> is there a system tray like in xp?
<ccarr013> yeah
<sudobash> why dont you try it any see and then do an iwconfig
<ccarr013> ok
<sudobash> and if that doesnt work and you cant find any other alternative there is always ndiswrapper
<ccarr013> now the wi-fi button turned on
<ccarr013> wireless is eth1
<amerigo> #windows
<ccarr013> sooo????
<ccarr013> iwconfig is working
<sudobash> what does it say
<sudobash> you need to scan for a network
<ccarr013> can I paste the text here?
<vignesh> im having kubuntu 7.10 and im running kde 3.6.5.. how do i upgrade to kde 4.2 ??
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ccarr013> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59678/ there's the reading
<ccarr013> wich one is the command for scanning networks?
<amerigo> ##windows
<vignesh> im having kubuntu 7.10 and im running kde 3.6.5.. how do i upgrade to kde 4.2 ??
<Jucato> amerigo: can you please stop doing that
<amerigo> i don't know what I doing..
<sudobash> yes please
<sudobash> then you dont belong on IRC
<sudobash> plainly said
<amerigo> why so?
<Jucato> vignesh: #1. You don't "upgrade" to KDE 4, you install it side by side with KDE 3.5.9. #2. the latest stable KDE 4 version is KDE 4.0.2. #3, please go to #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE4 instructions. thanks
<amerigo> I'm try to enter in windows channel
<sudobash> syntax: /join #channel
<Jucato> amerigo: the command is: /j ##windows
<amerigo> thank you dears
<amerigo> but now you are just doing spammmmmm
<ccarr013> my wifi don't scan wireless networks
<vignesh> Jucato, ty
<ccarr013> my wifi don't scan networks
<ccarr013> the output for the command "$sudo iwlist eth1 scan" is "No scan results"
<ccarr013> any idea?
<ccarr013> wireless network is on and working in my home
<sudobash> do you have a router?
<sudobash> ok
<ccarr013> yeap
<sudobash> umm make sure you a broadcasting an SSID
<ccarr013> I'm doing it
<ccarr013> I can see it in another computer
<sudobash> hmm
<Willizar> how can i set my quit msg on konversation
<sudobash> you have a no broken antenna right?
<ccarr013> nop
<ccarr013> is a new netgear router
<sudobash> i mean on the client
<ccarr013> and I'm at 2 feet next
<ccarr013> nop
<sudobash> lol
<sudobash> use a different scan client
<ccarr013> everything is new
<sudobash> look through synaptic
<ccarr013> mmm
<Willizar> how can i set my quit msg on konversation
<ccarr013> great idea
<ccarr013> thanx dude
<ccarr013> I'll tell you how is it going
<sudobash> what did iwconfig come back with?
<ccarr013> this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59678/ there's the readin
<ccarr013> g
<Football-head> can anyone help me i want to uninstall a game but i cant. here how i installed it : http://pastebin.com/d7e54276d
<Football-head> anyone ?
<sudobash> it has been a while since i have used wifi and linux ccarr013 but i think there is a way to manually set an SSID in iwconfig
<sudobash> football one sec
<ccarr013> yeah sudobash
<ccarr013> but no conection is established
<Football-head> i nead help uninstalling a game or informaion on what went wrong here the output of the installation and i want to knwo if i can uninstall http://pastebin.com/d7e54276d
<||arifaX> sudobash: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <your SSID> key <yourkey> works fine here
<ccarr013> if I download kernel 2.6.20 will it work on my kubuntu?
<ccarr013> or will it crash?
<marjan> is there a skype to download
<ccarr013> use automatix
<Jucato> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ccarr013> will my kubuntu crash if I download kernel 2.6.20?
<ccarr013> sudobash?
<ccarr013> will my kubuntu crash if I install kernel 2.6.20?
<pushax> ccarr013: if it does theny ou simply pick another in grub
<pushax> ccarr013: other words grub links to previous kernel builds.
<pushax> ccarr013: make sure you update everything for the kernel.  like libs first then apps, then kernel.  do a Adept fetch and see what you need.  then select and install the stages I jsut said.  Libs first.
<preacher> hi everyone
<pushax> hi
<preacher> anyone know if there is an applet for the panel for accessing kaddressbook
<preacher> i thought there used to be one but don't see it now
<pushax> nope.
<Jucato> preacher: take a search at kde-apps.org
<Jucato> I think there's one there
<preacher> thanks i'll try that
<ubuntu> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<preacher> i found it repo's - "kicker-contantsmenu"
<preacher> "contacts"
<cuznt> hi kubuntu gutsy here, i have a master slave hd set up. have formatted the slave and now i can not see it in the storage media any longer.
<cuznt> do i need to tell my pc to find it and look @ it?
 * cuznt used qparted
<cuznt> to format
<fuhreal> Hey all wussup :)
<zimon> cuznt: ide or sata drive?
<cuznt> ide
<zimon> cuznt: can you paste the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb?
<cuznt> got nothing
<cuznt> bewofthe@bewofthe:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb [sudo] password for bewofthe: bewofthe@bewofthe:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb bewofthe@bewofthe:~$
<flipstar> err try with cat before
<flipstar> fdisk is a file
<flipstar> err wait
<flipstar> the switch was wrong
<flipstar> sudo fdisk /dev/hdb -l
<mjponce> fdisk is a file
<flipstar> no
<flipstar> ..
<flipstar> a command, sry
<mjponce> its a cmd
<cuznt> still......... nothing
<zimon> cuznt: maybe you need /dev/sdb ... it's all libata now ..
<flipstar> just readed fstab
<mjponce> i want a harddisk
<mjponce> a external one
<mjponce> using usb
<cuznt> so sudo fdisk /dev/sdb -l ?
<zimon> cuznt: yes
<zimon> cuznt: no ... fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<cuznt> riiiiiiiiiight'
<mjponce> i want use ext2 or ext3
<mjponce> that is my project 4 today =)
<cuznt> Disk /dev/sdb: 15.0 GB, 15020457984 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1826 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Disk identifier: 0x000c2488    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System  /dev/sdb1   *           1        1735    13936356   83  Linux
<RickKnight> Need help with gutsy upgrade. After reboot I get busy box shell and message saying my doesn't exist.
<cuznt> it s a little one
<mjponce> 120 GB
<mjponce> that all i want
<mjponce> not much money requiered =)
 * cuznt has a 500g with no power because it burnt out
<cuznt> finds it is common too
<flipstar> cuznt: did you already mounted the partition after formatting ?
<zimon> cuznt: alright. now what do mean by you can't find it in the storage media?
<cuznt> i made it actice
<cuznt> does qparted allow you to mount it>
<cuznt> ?
<cuznt> or do i go sudo mount /dev/sdb ?
<zimon> cuznt: i don't know if qparted can mount drives ... don't think so. if you want to mount it on startup, add it to /etc/fstab
<cuznt> mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<cuznt> i tried it anyway
<ubuntu> hello
<flipstar> cuznt: you need to add a mount directory to mount /dev/sdb
<cuznt> o gotcha
<zimon> cuznt: you have to specify a mountpoint if it's not in /etc/fstab ... like mount /dev/sdb /media/disk
<cuznt> no etc/fstab
<zimon> cuznt: /etc/fstab
<cuznt> i found it
<cuznt> sorry
<cuznt> *reads   /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<fuhreal> Where are the kde themes installed ? I would like to put the new themes i download in the same place as the original ones
<cuznt> can i just delete the no in front of noauto?
<zimon> cuznt: why do you want to change the entry for the cdrom?
<cuznt> no sry again sdb is not listed
<cuznt> excuse
<zimon> cuznt: of course not .. you have to add a line for it
<cuznt> i do not see sdb at all listed
<cuznt> ahhhhhh
<cuznt> is slow and brutish
<dvoid> hello agian
<dvoid> agian
<dvoid> again :D
<dvoid> where is the grub config file?
<dvoid> in my old system there was a /etc/grub.conf or something
<zimon>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dvoid> i cant find that here
<dvoid> oh ok
<CorporateMusk> Hi all, I'm trying to set up my machine so I can test my php files locally, running 7.10.  I
<CorporateMusk> I've installed apache and php, but when I view my test files, the php code isn't proccessed
<amerigo_> what sould i use to install acrobar reader in rpm?
<dvoid> hello again
<CorporateMusk> what did I miss?
<dvoid> added noapic to my kernel command line, i've had problems with apic before, i think/hope thats the problem
<amerigo_> somebody can help me?
<amerigo_> what sould i use to install acrobar reader .rpm?
<jpatrick> !alien | amerigo_
<ubotu> amerigo_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<amerigo_> sintax in alien?
<rene> yesterday I installed kubuntu with kde4 everything seems very good but in my office menu I just have the word processor
<amerigo_> from konsole
<Jucato> rene: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<rene> and the rest of open office ¿
<amerigo_> so if its right alien from konsole to APT
<lolo> can you hear me???
<jpatrick> lolo: no
<jpatrick> lolo: but I can read you
<lolo> cool
<lolo> are you french???
<jpatrick> !fr | lolo
<ubotu> lolo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lolo> euhhhh
<lolo> ok
<lolo> je sais pas comment j'ai fait pour arriver ici
<jpatrick> amerigo_: do: "alien filename.rpm" in the console
<jpatrick> lolo: /join #kubuntu-fr
<Biggles> um how do i search for folders or stuff?
<Biggles> i forget the command :D
<jpatrick> Biggles: locate thing
<Biggles> ty :)
<jpatrick> Biggles: as in: "locate .mp3"
<Jucato> (although locate's index needs to be updated once in a while... actually it does that automatically.. but not soon enough... unlike more "modern" index/search engines)
<jpatrick> Jucato: /etc/cron.daily/slocate
<Jucato> jpatrick: like I said, automatically, "but not soon enough"
<marjan> how can i slap ppl :)
<Jucato> it's not real time updating
<lowridah> hi
<marjan> hi
<lowridah> someone knows why installing with gdebi-kde still doesn't work in gutsy?
<Jucato> it doesn't?
<lowridah> nope
<Jucato> how doesn't it work?
<lowridah> it crashes silently
<lowridah> like in oktober :s
<CorporateMusk> I've installed apache2 and php, but it doesn't seem to be working right.  Apache2 is working fine, but none of my php is being proccessed.  Any ideas?
<lowridah> very annoying
<lowridah> i still prefer to install debs graphically even if i know cli enough
<Jucato> hm... have you checked the bug reports in launchpad.net? maybe you could get more info from there
<lowridah> i heard it works again on hardy
<lowridah> but can someone confirm?
<lowridah> i could test hardy :)
<flipstar> worked everytime i used gdebi ..
<flipstar> also on hardy
<lowridah> no it doesn't work atm on gutsy
<lowridah> gdebi works maybe
<lowridah> but gdebi-kde (kde version) doesn't work
<lowridah> hope it will work for april :)
<Biggles> u guys have any basic tips to speed up kubuntu?
<lowridah`afk> kubuntu is fast :D
<lowridah`afk> compared to ubuntu
<sourcemaker> how good is KDE 4.0.2?
<lowridah`afk> better :)
<lowridah`afk> finally panel reiszing
<emilsedgh> sourcemaker: Usable, but not as good as 3.5 ( personal idea... )
<sourcemaker> lowridah`afk: better than kde 3.5.9?
<Biggles> ll i only have 450MBs of ram apparently so its kinda slow...
<rene> for me seems faster than 3.5.9
<Biggles> WAY faster then windows
<lowridah`afk> not for me
<Biggles> like i mean HUGE difference :P
<lowridah`afk> it lacks a lot of features
<sourcemaker> lowridah`afk: can I use both... kde 3 and kde 4, without getting problems?
<lowridah`afk> yes
<rene> yes
<lowridah`afk> there will be 2 diffrent config directories
<fuhreal> Could someone recommend another file browser besides dolphine ?
<rene> just a mix of application but nothing bad
<sourcemaker> cool...
<dvoid_> hum still locks up :(
<Xk2c> fuhreal: konqueror
<Biggles> firefox?
<lowridah`afk> doesn't someone find that he plastik window border in kde4 is bigger than in kde 3.5.X ?
<rene> it was but in kde 4.02 is normal size
<fuhreal> Xk2c: konqueror seems to load web pages ...
<Xk2c> fuhreal: also, yes
<flipstar> for me kde4 desktop isnt really god
<flipstar> kde4 apps pretty awesome
<Xk2c> fuhreal: enter /home in the urlbar in konqi
<flipstar> err good not god
<Biggles> lol kubuntu is sooo much easier to set up on a PS3 then gentoo... I'm just gonna lay that out there
<fuhreal> Xk2c: hrmm...... thanks.. .any others?
<sourcemaker> are there tools for financial management like stocks?
<Xk2c> fuhreal: mc
<user5> hello
<flipstar> kmymoney maybe
<lowridah`afk> rene : ok
<lowridah`afk> :)
<user5> wath's up tehre?
<user5> hello
<mulder> I have just installed Kubuntu 7.10 and I can't use adept now. I have this when I do a sudo ap-get update "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Biggles> then run that :P
<Biggles> in terminal
<mulder> I did but it doesn't do anything
<Biggles> my adept constantly crashes and that fixes it
<fuhreal> Xk2c: midnight commander
<Xk2c> fuhreal: yes
<fuhreal> Xk2c: i'll try t
<mulder> I get this: equested operation requires superuser privilege
<mulder> requested
<flipstar> then use sudo before
<flipstar> !sudo | mulder
<ubotu> mulder: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<mulder> Yes sorry I forgot that
<mulder> Silly me
<Biggles> there ya go :)
<flipstar> nvm
<Biggles> now that reminds me...
<Biggles> how do you set the root password?
<flipstar> you realllllly should not do that
<jpatrick> !root | Biggles
<ubotu> Biggles: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mulder> Thank you people
<jpatrick> !noroot | Biggles
<ubotu> Biggles: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Biggles> ok sorry, ive been screwing around with gentoo a lot
<flipstar> there is no user:"root" in ubuntu
<flipstar> at least no real one
<Biggles> I've lost hope for that one...
<flipstar> just use sudo or see sudeors file
<fuhreal> Xk2c: do i need to manually add the Kmenu option
<fuhreal> Xk2c: to launch mc ?
<flipstar> mc is a commandline app afaik
<jpatrick> fuhreal: use kmenuedit
<Xk2c> fuhreal: open konsole and type mc
<fuhreal> theres no way to autogen the menu?
<flipstar> graphical apps do that normally by they own
<flipstar> but this is not really complicated :)
<fuhreal> Xk2c: found krusader ..... looks like i found my file managet
<fuhreal> *manager
<fuhreal> flipstar: yes.. just annoying
<Xk2c> fuhreal: ok
<Xk2c> fuhreal: didn't know about krusader
<noisekiller> anyone > why is my konsole cursor not where im typing?
<Xk2c> noisekiller: it gets hidden
<Xk2c> noisekiller: just use it and it will reappear
<noisekiller> Xk2c > no it has an offset and is 5-6 chars in front of my letters.
<Xk2c> noisekiller: ahh sorry
<flipstar> noisekiller: try up and down arrows maybe it will fix that
<Xk2c> noisekiller: i did understand the *mouse*cursor
<Xk2c> sorry
<noisekiller> Xk2c: heh ok... n/p
<noisekiller> flipstar: arrows up/down shows history. :)
<flipstar> i know
<noisekiller> can i reinstall konsole?
<flipstar> noisekiller: which konsole version u using?
<flipstar> konsole-kde4 ?
<noisekiller> Eh .. yea, in KDE 3.x. Doh. What do I do?
<flipstar> this occur every time you type ?
<noisekiller> flipstar: Its always that way with some gfx lag sometimes.
<noisekiller> flipstar: Konsole 2.0 for KDE 4.0.2 but Im using KDE 3.x
<flipstar> for me just from time to time..pressing up&down fixes that for me..
<fuhreal> almost done setting up this desktop
<fuhreal> errr... laptop / desktop
<fuhreal> time to pull kde apps that are not neede
<fuhreal> *needed
<flipstar> fuhreal: for me those :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59706/
<cannon> hey all
<cannon> does Kaffine play xvids by default?
<cannon> or do I need a codec pack from somewhere?
<noisekiller> Can I uninstall KDE 4 somehow?
<flipstar> cannon: libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jsn0327> what is a popular full featured firewall for ubuntu?
<flipstar> no need for that ..
<jpatrick> !info ufw hardy
<jpatrick> !firewall
<ubotu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 204 kB
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cannon> libxine1-ffmpeg <<< something i need to install?
<flipstar> correc
<flipstar> t
<cannon> how?
<flipstar> using adept_manager ..
<cannon> and how on earth do you remember all this stuff? :P
<flipstar> or sudo apt get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jsn0327> thanks jpatrick
<jpatrick> Jsn0327: you're welcome
<jussi01> cannon: actually, kubuntu-restricted-extras is probably better
<Jsn0327> how do you change the default webbrowser?  Everytime I open a hyperlink, it opens in konqueror, but i have firefox installed
<jpatrick> Jsn0327: System Settings -> Default Apps
<jussi01> Jsn0327: system settings -> default apps
<jussi01> hehe
<noisekiller> jsn0327
<Jsn0327> thx
<noisekiller> doh
<cannon> lol, i just uninstalled konqueror :P
<cannon> am surprised ubuntu doesn't come with it as standard
<fuhreal> flipstar: how did u get that output ?
<jussi01> cannon: what as standard?
<flipstar> fuhreal: what ouput ?
<cannon> ff
<cannon> firefox
<fuhreal> flipstar: all the apps u have installed
<jussi01> cannon: ubuntu does iirc
<niall_> yeah, it does
<cannon> i'm talking about firefox browser
<cannon> brb, need a reboot
<niall_> tehre's a firefox something else? D:
<flipstar> fuhreal: these are the apps i uninstalled :) i just made a list of unneded software installed by default somewhen
<cannon> <jussi01> cannon: ubuntu does iirc <<< lol, i didn;'t think so
<fuhreal> flipstar:  ahhhh ..
<flipstar> these apps are also installed with kubuntu-desktop ..
<fuhreal> flipstar: yes .... i will need to remove many things that i won't be using
<Respatix> Where at in the Konversation settings menu can i change for web links to pull up firefox instead of Konqueror?
<fuhreal> flipstar:  but honestly, this Kbuntu is the best OS i've installed ever!!!..... 1 hour everyhting is up wihtout having to search for drivers and such
<fuhreal> Respatix: change the default web browser in systemsetting -> default apps
<flipstar> Respatix: in Konversation >configure>behavier>general>own webbrowser
<klobster> Respatix: your still here tweaking your system?
<Respatix> fuhreal: thanks
<Respatix> flipstar: thank you also
<Respatix> klobster: yes
<Respatix> i finally figureed out how to access the bottom of my ktorrent preferences screen.  Im 720p so the bottom of the menu was off of bottom of screen and for some reason no scoll bars in menus
<Respatix> middle mouse button or scoll wheel push and grab edge of screen to move up
<the_necrocide> anyone here that dist-upgraded to hardy?
<fuhreal> Now if i could just figure out how to get irssi to hide my net mask
<Jsn0327> what is used to run .ram files?
<flipstar> helix-player maybe
<klobster> Respatix: well, glad your having fun! : P
<Jsn0327> it's an installtion file
<Jsn0327> installation
<Jsn0327> i mean .rpm
<flipstar> oh
<flipstar> i would recommend to transform to deb with alien
<Arwen> Jsn0327, you install RPMs with the "rpm" tool
<Arwen> but on Debian-based distros like Ubuntu, you should use "alien" to convert them
<Jsn0327> hmm
<Jsn0327> is alien installed by default with kubuntu 7.10?
<flipstar> guess not
<fuhreal> whats alien?
<flipstar> !info alien
<ubotu> alien (source: alien): install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.68 (gutsy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<flipstar> lien allows you to convert LSB, Red Hat, Stampede and Slackware Packages into Debian packages, which can be installed with dpkg
<fuhreal> interesting ...
<fuhreal> dammit .. no ac outlet laptop dieing
<fuhreal> peace !!!!
<kde4> Hallo
<jpatrick> !de | kde4
<ubotu> kde4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cuznt> ok going to change the fstab
<cuznt>  <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<cuznt> so for file system i would use my /dev/sdb
<cuznt> how do i find my mount point?
<flipstar> you have to create one i guess
<flipstar> whereever you want it to be mounted
<flipstar> probably in /media/something/
<cuznt> even though it is as a slave?
<Jsn0327> jpatrick: is ufw preinstalled in kbuntu gusty?  I tried to use apt-get but it couldn't find anything
<flipstar> its a hardy app
<jpatrick> Jsn0327: it's in hardy only
<Jsn0327> so i need to install hardy?
<flipstar> lol just install firestarter/guarddog
<flipstar> or use iptables to specify rules
<Jsn0327> well by what he said, i assumed that ufw was a hardy app that configured the built in firewall of kbuntu?
<noisekiller> where do i turn IPv6 off? quick and easy?
<jussi01> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<jussi01> noisekiller: ^
<mjponce> i need some time 4 fun
<jhutchins_wk> That's still a problem?
<Xk2c> noisekiller: in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<mjponce> kde4 is great, but i have not much time 4 fun =(
<noisekiller> Xk2c: Thanx
<noisekiller> How do you know all this? :)
<jussi01> noisekiller: experience...
<Xk2c> noisekiller: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/109218/
<mjponce> i have some troubles with time: i forget to sleep. =(
<jussi01> mjponce: if you just want to chact, please use #kubuntu-offtopic
<noisekiller> Experience ftw ... Cant even get my wifi back to WPA after switching to WEP.
<mjponce> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<mjponce> =)
<Jsn0327> is there a good "limewire" like app for ubuntu?
<noisekiller> So when I couldnt go from WEP to WPA i lost it all and went unencrypted... Best way to configure WiFi or Eth?
<klobster> frostwire
<noisekiller> klobster: for me?
<noisekiller> No sorry
<Jsn0327> klobster: is that a good one?
<craig> um just wondering if anyone knows of a list of the most useful and important repositorys cause i sort of deleted mine in a accident invoving kde4
<jhutchins_wk> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<CraigGB> okay thanks so much :)
<flipstar> Jsn0327: there are a linux client of limewire
<Jsn0327> really
<Jsn0327> is there a ubuntu version of skype?
<flipstar> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<epimeth> good day, all!
<FSHero> Hi all: I just bought an Epson Stylus DX7400 printer, and am trying to install it in Kubuntu 7.10 amd64
<FSHero> I am using the Add Printer Wizard, but my printer is not listed (only goes as high as Stylus DX 4800)
<FSHero> Will the drivers from their website work?
<flipstar> yep
<the_necrocide> is there a dummy package for openoffice?
<flipstar> you dont need to install them just point to the ppd file
<rene> Epson has good drivers
<FSHero> ok thanks: I shall try!
<epimeth> the_necrocide: a dummy package?
<Respatix> flipstar: do know where i change settings in coversation to not show people joining or leaving channel?
<the_necrocide> to install the whole thing in konsole
<Jsn0327> why does linux LAN options have a field for "broadcast ip"  is that so that if someone tries to look up your ip they will get a faulse one?
<flipstar> Respatix: nope..i also searched for it once..
<Respatix> oh, but is that an option on some irc clients?
<flipstar> the_necrocide: you can use prefixes like *
<epimeth> Respatix: "Settings -> Configure Notifications"
<the_necrocide> cheers!
<Respatix> or is it something you would set w your nick and the servers
<FSHero> Ok - there's no *buntu for the Epson drivers: shall I just use Debian drivers?
<epimeth> the_necrocide: same package you would install otherwise...
<epimeth> the_necrocide: I'm confused as to what, exactly, you want to know?
<the_necrocide> my openoffice was completely busted up
<the_necrocide> so I purged it
<the_necrocide> and i want to do a clean reinstall
<epimeth> Jsn0327: the "broadcast ip" is the ip used to send and receive packets sent to everyone on the subnet
<epimeth> Jsn0327: its a general networking thing, not linux specific
<epimeth> Jsn0327: is you do ipconfig /all in your windows box, you'll see it as well :-)
<epimeth> Respatix: you saw it?
<epimeth> the_necrocide: sudo apt-get install openoffice
<epimeth> the_necrocide: that should do it....
<Jsn0327> oh ok
<the_necrocide> there is no package
<the_necrocide> just found out its openoffice-common
<the_necrocide> but you need to install writer/impress... seperately
<Respatix> epimeth: i see the menu, but i see how you can get it not to show for instance that stefan just joined this channel?
<FSHero> For Epson Stylus DX7400, there's no DEB package -- shall I just download the RPM?
<Respatix> epimeth: but i dont see...
<flipstar> FSHero: download the source..
<flipstar> then point the wizard to the ppd file in the source
<epimeth> Respatix: oh... sorry... I thought you could disable them there... hmmm.. .let me see if I can find it.
<Respatix> epimeth: thanks
<epimeth> the_necrocide: sorry... sudo apt-get install openoffice.orf
<epimeth> the_necrocide: sorry... sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<FSHero> flipstar: okay, this sounds scary...! but I'll try.
<flipstar> it aint..
<the_necrocide> epimeth: cheers!
<epimeth> Respatix: settings->configure conversation->behavior->chat window->hide Join/Part/Nick events
<epimeth> that should do the trick
<epimeth> the_necrocide: nw
<FSHero> ok, I've got the "pipslite" source tar and extracted it to my ~, so do I run "./configure" then "make" then "make install"?
<flipstar> nope..
<flipstar> just open the wizard..
<flipstar> then click on add drivers and point to the ppd file in the source..
<FSHero> You mean the KDE printer wizard?
<flipstar> yep
<FSHero> ok, I'm on it
<flipstar> >add driver
<Biggles> whats a cool app lol
<Biggles> im bored
<flipstar> compiz or kooldock or gkrellm are cool :)
<FSHero> flipstar: sorry about this, I'm really n00b at doing stuff like this...
<zimon> Biggles: fortune
<FSHero> flipstar: do I go to "Add local printer" on the first screen of the wizard?
<flipstar> jes..just like you did before
<flipstar> but when the printer list comes click on add drivers
<FSHero> flipstar: There's no "add drivers", but there is an "Other..." button; do I click that?
<p-f> I am trying to load urxvt with transparency using the fairly basic "-tr -tint red -sh 40" option. I have set my wallpaper with "Esetroot $thefile", have I forgotten something?
<flipstar> FSHero: yes
<Jsn0327> is there a better LAN manager than knetworkmanager?  it doesn't even bring up the assigned ip address
<flipstar> FSHero: then point to the ppd file in the source/ppd dir
<flipstar> thats all
<FSHero> flipstar: ok, I there's a pipslite-1.0.3/ppd/eklite.ppd file (no source folder, but there is an src folder)
<FSHero> flipstar: is that the one?
<flipstar> yes
<flipstar> there is only one
<flipstar> pipslite-1.0.3 is the 'source' dir i meant
<epimeth> Jsn0327: whats so bad about KNetworkManager (except for its lack of support for configuring vpns)?
<FSHero> flipstar: aha. thx
<flipstar> now you have your printer in the list
<Biggles> can wine run games?
<flipstar> yes it can
<Biggles> :)
<FSHero> flipstar: yes, it the printer on the list was "LITE", so I clicked Next...
<Biggles> ugh wtf im downloading this stuff sooooo slow :S
<epimeth> Biggles: "sort of", I believe, is the official answer to that question....
<Biggles> I don't know why it's so bad :S
<flipstar> Biggles: ask you isp for an T3
<FSHero> flipstar:... and then I clicked "print test page" but nothing happened
<epimeth> Biggles: "It depends on which game you want to install" is the best I can come up with
<FSHero> flipstar: are you sure I don't have to compile the drivers?
<Jsn0327> when i right click on it and goto options/show connection information  it says no active device
<Biggles> ok
<flipstar> FSHero: guess yes..you now have selected you printer ?
<flipstar> at least for me it worked
<Biggles> flipstar: I have I guess standard cable... All of my other computers are fairly fast except this one :S
<Biggles> it's like a turtle
<flipstar> Biggles: maybe something wrong with your setting? see http://speedguide.net:8080/
<Jsn0327> what is the command to disable the root acct?
<FSHero> flipstar: to compile the drivers, is it "./configure", "make", "make install"? (No sudo or anything)
<jpatrick> FSHero: sudo make install
<Dragnslcr> Jsn0327- you can't, nor would you want to
<FSHero> jpatrick: thx
<flipstar> sudo for the installation..>sudo make install to make it access for everyone
<FSHero> ok, I shall try compiling the drivers
<Lucidiot> Alright.  I'm gonna do it.  I'm switching to kubuntu :/
<FSHero> Ok, I got this error: "configure: error: *** 'cups-config' missing, please install CUPS or fix your $PATH ***"
<Jsn0327> yes you can and yes i want to.  i've read articles that say to disable it because you can use sudo for most all root commands. and every wonna be hacker tries to brute force your boot account
<nii> can anyone show me i can get help on xbox
<FSHero> flipstar: I'm pretty sure I have CUPS: because I was using an HP Deskjet 950C prior to this
<FSHero> flipstar: Also, are you sure the RPM package won't work?
<Lucidiot> 6.5 hours left!!  woohoo!
<Lucidiot> md5sums better match.... or else
<Lucidiot> -.-
<nii>  can anyone show me i can get help on xbox or if you can help me?
<nii>  can anyone show me i can get help on xbox or if you can help me?
<Dragnslcr> Jsn0327- did you set a root password?
<flipstar> FSHero: cups-config is in libcupsys2-dev
<nii>  can anyone show me i can get help on xbox or if you can help me?
<nii>  can anyone show me i can get help on xbox or if you can help me?
<nii>  can anyone show me i can get help on xbox or if you can help me?
<nii>  can anyone show me i can get help on xbox or if you can help me?
<Jsn0327> no not yet
<FSHero> flipstar: ok thx i'm installing it now
<stdin> !repeat | nii
<jpatrick> !repeat | nii
<ubotu> nii: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lucidiot> nii, that would probably mean "no"
<Jsn0327> can you use scratchbox for unbuntu or is there another app to compile source for ubuntu
<Lucidiot> nii: RTFM
<Dragnslcr> Jsn0327- logging in as root is disabled by default in Ubuntu, so if you didn't set a password, you don't have to do anything
<Bong> hallo
<Jsn0327> cool thanks
<FSHero> flipstar: ok, no errors upon ./configure now!
<FSHero> flipstar: so Ishall do sudo make
<flipstar> no..
<flipstar> without sudo
<FSHero> flipstar: btw, thanks for helping. I'm quite desperate now!!!
<Bong> it is her a german chanel
<FSHero> flipstar: ok
<flipstar> Bong: #kubuntu-de
<jpatrick> !de | Bong
<ubotu> Bong: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lucidiot> what's the big difference between gutsy and dapper?
<Jsn0327> can you use scratchbox for unbuntu or is there another app to compile source for ubuntu
<Bong> ah ok thanks
<Lucidiot> um... gcc, Jsn0327?  lol
<FSHero> flipstar: ok, I got some errors upon "make"... I put it in the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59715/
<Dragnslcr> Jsn0327- your own code, or a source .tar.gz that you downloaded?
<Dragnslcr> Jsn0327- source code you download from somewhere should have installation instructions with it (usually just configure/make/make install)
<FSHero> flipstar: I don't know if this has anything to do with anything, but I think it should work because I have gcc 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2), and the Epson website said gcc 3.4 or later
<Jsn0327> it's source that i downloaded
<Jsn0327> i figured that i had to compile it with the ubuntu kernal so that it would work with kernal
<Jsn0327> in maemo you have to use scratchbox
<Biggles> ugh is there a better archiver then ark?
<FSHero> flipstar: I'll try again another time, because I have to go :(
<FSHero> flipstar: thanks again for the help
<flipstar> file-roller
<Jsn0327> does anyone use amule?
<flipstar> yep
<Jsn0327> what is the working server list url?  the default one does not work
<epimeth> Biggles: "better", "easier"?
<flipstar> try google emule server list
<epimeth> Biggles: "better", "more options"?
<epimeth> Biggles: which "better" do you mean?
<Biggles> one that works properly ;)
<epimeth> Biggles: ark works just fine for me.... whats the problem?
<Biggles> more options wouldn't hurt
<epimeth> Biggles: then you pretty much have to go with cli...
<Biggles> cant extract this, cant open that
<flipstar> i prefer winrar over wine..
<flipstar> for packing
<epimeth> Biggles: oh... wait... what archives are you trying to open?
<Biggles> ohh i never thought of that
<epimeth> Biggles: you might need to get a plugin?
<flipstar> for unpacking password protected files you might get the latest version from website or use file-roller ..
<Biggles> well the one that isnt opening is a .zip and i fixed the one that wouldnt extract
<Biggles> im installing file-roller right now
<Biggles> this adept manager is really useful :)
<Biggles> they should have something like that for mac
<Biggles> an app where you can download and upgrade a bunch of freewear apps
<grandi> but then they would use free software and Steve Jobs would starve to death
<Biggles> im pretty sure he can live off of phones and mp3 players :P
<flipstar> iphone make about 40% of there money
<Biggles> and the computers cost enough already
<flipstar> err ipod
<Biggles> like my iMac was almost $2000
<booker_> i need help getting the SAMBA server to work in Kubuntu - if anyone can help, please let me know
<Biggles> I think it was worth it... i really like it, and its quiet so i can leave it on all night and not be bothered...
<Biggles> I wanna build my own computer now :)
<booker_> if anybody can help, please PM me
<Jsn0327> how do you force close a program?  like alt+ctrl+del in windows?
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+esc
<Jsn0327> thanks
<farhat> hey there!
<epimeth> hi :-)
<Biggles> umm how do i add in a new icon set in configure? like which file am i supposed to install?
<nosrednaekim> Biggles: should be just a .tgz
<nosrednaekim> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<nosrednaekim> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Biggles> i keep trying to add in archives but it keeps erroring saying that it isnt a valid theme archive
<Biggles> is it because they end in .tar.gz anFilesd .zip?
<Jsn0327> i'm trying to setup java runtime in terminal.  how do you click the OK at the bottom of the page?
<Jsn0327> nevermind i figured it out
<flipstar> tab
<Jsn0327> man i don't know what the hell is up with amule but everytime that i input the ipfilter update url and press update, it gets to 2megs on the download and the program closes!?
<Biggles> ahh i don't know whats wrong :S
<fuhreal> Anyone know a prog for keeping like a journal?
<flipstar> Jsn0327: which version are you using ?
<flipstar> you could also add one server manually and trough this get other servers
<Jsn0327> 2.1.3
<Jsn0327> i don't have a problem with the servers.  the problem that i am having is with the ipfilter url
<Biggles> is there like a kubuntu theme channel?
<frida> que es esto
<frida> hola
<vhozard> anyone with a XXODD laptop?
<nosrednaekim> Biggles: no
<gary4gar> how to upgrade from KDE 3.5 to KDE 4 on Gutsy, Gnome+KDE
<vhozard> sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<flipstar> on gutsy you need to add repos
<gary4gar> vhozard, will this upgrade or make a new install?
<gary4gar> flatface, which are?
<vhozard> gary4gar first add: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<gary4gar> i have the Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10
<vhozard> gary4gar i know but add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<gary4gar> and installed kde in it
<gary4gar> vhozard, k
<frida> alguien habla españoll
<flipstar> gary4gar: you probably want to keep you currently kde 3.5
<gary4gar> flipstar, kde4 too buggy?
<vhozard> i am using KDE4 right now and i can say that you can use it good
<ubuntu> hi
<vhozard> but 3.5.9 is more stable
<flipstar> frida: #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es
<ubuntu> do you know how long it will take a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda knowing that sda is a 250gb sata2 hard disk
<flipstar> ubuntu use sudo fdisk to determine
<gary4gar> vhozard, for stable things i use Gnome, i want to try out the latest KDE4
<vhozard> gary4gar then you can install kde4
<gary4gar> but i hope it will not spoil my current setup
<gary4gar> and i don't have to install Ubuntu again
<gary4gar> will it mess up with my current install?
<vhozard> gary4gar no
<flipstar> probably not, you can select kde4 or kde3 from kdm login manager
<gary4gar> vhozard, Thanks a Ton!
<astan> anyone know a solution for this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-596077.html ?
<vhozard> gary4gar no problemo
 * gary4gar proceeds with install of kde4
<gary4gar> flipstar, can't i just upgrade my current install, i just want it to mess with my gnome install
<vhozard> anyone with a XXODD laptop?
<flipstar> you might ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<gary4gar> flipstar, why a new channel for kde4?
<flipstar> this channel is kde4 dedicated
<jpatrick> gary4gar: to help out KDE 4 users better
<gary4gar> its too many channels
<gary4gar> it would confuse users
<gary4gar> where to go for what
<jpatrick> gary4gar: plan is to close it after hardy release
<gary4gar> good then
<jpatrick> when KDE4 is officically in Kubuntu
<gary4gar> when on earth is that going to happen?
<gary4gar> isn't this one
<gary4gar> www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.3.php
<jpatrick> 3~/win 14
<jpatrick> gary4gar: as in part of default install
<gary4gar> oh
<gary4gar> jpatrick, tentive date is 24 april?
<jpatrick> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jpatrick> gary4gar: not sure exact date..
<gary4gar> jpatrick, but its not gonna be a LTS :(
<jpatrick> gary4gar: please read http://alioth.debian.org/~jpatrick-guest/minutes/2007/12/kubuntu-meeting-20071222.pdf
<martijn81> why are 1080 HD movies shocking on my pc?
 * gary4gar download & starts reading jpatrick report
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: cause they are HUGE?
<Biggles> i dont get it i cant install these icons :S
<martijn81> nosrednaekim: true, true, but my pc is rather new
<flipstar> martijn81: which player are you using ?
<gary4gar> jpatrick, who is incharge of shipit?
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: and even my crappy computer can play 720 easily
<martijn81> flipstar: kmplayer with mplayer engine (seems the best for HD 720p movies)
<jpatrick> gary4gar: Canonical
<Biggles> every time I try to add them to thr apperience menu I alyways get this is not a valid theme archive
<Biggles> what is a valid theme archive?
<marina> How can I install realvideos codecs for mplayer?
<nosrednaekim> Biggles: link to the theme you are trying to install?
<gary4gar> jpatrick, i have a suggestion for them, whats the best place to post it?
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: did you installed some special codecs or something ?
<jpatrick> gary4gar: no clue :-/
<Biggles> 1 sec,
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: nope... but the are 1080 in mpeg4, recoded off the air
<gary4gar> jpatrick, :S
<martijn81> lemme try with vlc
<flipstar> hm 1080p and 1080i always stuck here..
<jpatrick> gary4gar: what suggestion is it?
<flipstar> martijn81: for me just mplayer is the best
<martijn81> yeah, for me too
<flipstar> try one without kmplayer..only mplayer..
<nosrednaekim> kaffeine works for me
<nosrednaekim> and mythfrontend
<Biggles> ugh my internet is f'ed today
<martijn81> flipstar: mplayer itself only gives me fatal error
<gary4gar> jpatrick, 1) Shipit should ship LTS only releases. 2) There is be option of selecting between alternate install DISC, as once we install Ubuntu, we can't upgrade though live CD. 3) Try & make system more tough, like adding a text box for "why you want Ubuntu, Can't download it off the Internet"
<gary4gar> I Vote for second one the most
<jpatrick> gary4gar: there will be no shipit release
<jpatrick> gary4gar: _Canonical_ has decided not to
<gary4gar> jpatrick, what, please say again
<jpatrick> gary4gar: please /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jsn0327> I'm having a problem with my desktop
<gary4gar> jpatrick, i am in :)
<Jsn0327> for some reason my wife was watching a video in firefox and now my mouse curser is a small circle with a line threw it like a cancel symbol and there's a floating little book with a pensil and i can't click on anything
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: whats the problem?
<Jsn0327> wha tis this?
<nosrednaekim> I suppose a screenshot would be rather hard?
<Jsn0327> whats your email?
<jpatrick> Jsn0327: imageshack.us
<Jsn0327> ok
<Jsn0327> whats the hotkey to minimize all windows?
<nosrednaekim> isn't one afaik
<nosrednaekim> (by default)
<Jsn0327> what about to display the desktop
<nosrednaekim> there is that button on the panel, but you can't click it I suppose
<Jsn0327> nevermind for some reason when i opened another window in firefox i got my curser back
<Jsn0327> wiredest thing i've ever seen
<Jsn0327> wierd*
<nosrednaekim> wierd
<Tyler> helo
<nosrednaekim> hey Tyler
<jpatrick> !hi | Tyler
<ubotu> Tyler: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
 * jpatrick booos at nosrednaekim 
<Tyler> it is my first time here
<jpatrick> Tyler: welcome!
<Tyler> thank
 * nosrednaekim prods the bot to boo back at jpatrick
<Tyler> iam french a speak a bad english...
<nosrednaekim> !fr | there is a french channel
<mimmo> ciao
<ubotu> there is a french channel: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mimmo> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jpatrick> mimmo: those don't work here
<jpatrick> !it | mimmo
<ubotu> mimmo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tyler> thank for the french channel bye everyone!
<Tyler> there is nobody on the french channel...
<Tyler> tho
<jpatrick> Tyler: yes there is
<jpatrick> Tyler: type: "/join #kubuntu-fr" or "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<niko_> hi all
<Tyler> nobody who speak there are all deads!
<niko_> i've configured my wifi atheros chiposet with mad wifi
<jpatrick> !weekend | Tyler
<ubotu> Tyler: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<nosrednaekim> niko_: ok.... I am familiar with that
<Tyler> ha it is a channel to answer to questions? I thought it is juste chat channel for fun what it is realy?
<jpatrick> Tyler: chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Tyler> goodnight to all !
 * pascalFR__ is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<ita> hi there
<ita> is the file QWebView present on kubuntu ?
<niko_> nosrednaekim:
<niko_> sorry
<nosrednaekim> ita: that is, IIRC, a qt4.4 class
<niko_> ok
<niko_> my trouble
<ita> nosrednaekim: someone is telling me it does not exist (only qwebview.h is present)
<niko_> my cardo works, but now discover only a wlan connection, not the mine
<nite613> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<nite613> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nosrednaekim> niko_: it seens other connections, but not your's?
<nosrednaekim> *sees
<niko_> the yeap
<nii> i need help on my amarook it cnat play mp3
<nite613> I have an app that only works well with esd. Arts and esd sometimes seem to battle for the sound though, is there a way to go back to esd?
<nii>  i need help on my amarook it cnat play mp3
<nii>  i need help on my amarook it cnat play mp3
<nite613> nii: See the alsa comment above. If you're running the stock kernerl and arts is running, then amarok should just work
<nii>  i need help on my amarook it cnat play mp3
<nite613> would you mind not spamming the channel?
<nii> ok
<nii> sorry
<roland> hello all
<nosrednaekim> nite613: yeah,.... I think you can kill ars
<nosrednaekim> *arts
<roland> anyone faced an error where it asks to check if DCOPSERVER  program is running ?
<nite613> nosrednaekim: I can, but then all of my kde stuff doesn't make noises anymore.
<nosrednaekim> !mp3| nii
<ubotu> nii: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<niko_> nosrednaekim:
<nite613> nosrednaekim: Do you know if I can tell my kde apps to talk to esd instead and just ditch arts until I no longer need this legacy app?
<nosrednaekim> niko_: I see, run, on the command line "iwlist ath0 scan"
<niko_> ok
<niko_> now no scan result
<nosrednaekim> nite613: I think if you go into systemsettings->sound and multimediayou can tell kde to release control of the sound system after arts is idle for a certain amount of time.... set that ammount to "immdiately" or 0
<niko_> no scan do a report....
<nite613> nosrednaekim: Thanks I'll try that.
<nosrednaekim> niko_: interesting... is ath0 "up"?
<nosrednaekim> niko_: i.e., shown with a "ifconfig"
<nite613> nosrednaekim: One last question. If I want to start esd after arts, where should I put it? I tried running it from .kde/Autostart and esd would startup but my esd-dependent application would hang on sound init
<nosrednaekim> is esd a service?
<nosrednaekim> like, is it in /etc/init.d?
<atomicpotato> enlightened sound DAEMON
<atomicpotato> so yeah
<nite613> no, no init script
<nite613> unless it's names something funny...
<atomicpotato> it's part of GNOME iirc
<atomicpotato> it's also deprecated now iirc
<roland_> anyone faced an error where it asks to check if DCOPSERVER  program is running ?
<nosrednaekim> roland_: yes.....
<nite613> I do  esd & ./myapp   and it works great, but when auto started with my session something goes wrong
<nosrednaekim> what is the exact error?
<nite613> atomicpotato: definitely deprecated, but I have a legacy app
<niko_> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59740/
<d3jake> Alright, I managed to uninstall my video drivers when looking in the package manager for my video card (7600GT) When I rebooted I was given a console with no trace of a GUI in sight. I tried to install the NVIDIA driver package I had downloaded easiler, but upon typing "lsmod | grep nvidia"  I get no response.
<d3jake> Who's the lucky person to help me fix it :p
<d3jake> I tried to just do a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new but it says that the package doesn't exist
<atomicpotato> try "modprobe nvidia"
<nosrednaekim> niko_: probably a dumb question, but is your laptop wireless switch on?
<atomicpotato> d3jake, apt-get update probably
<niko_> yeap
<d3jake> "ERROR running instal command for NIVIDA"
<niko_> i tried turning off
<niko_> and again on
<d3jake> neat name BTW
<nosrednaekim> d3jake: ok, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg".... that should give you the GUI again when you reboot
<nosrednaekim> niko_: what laptop is it?
<niko_> acer aspire 5520g
<d3jake> Ah, good.. Thanks
<niko_> with an ar5007eg
<niko_> but lspci listed it like an AR5006EG
<nosrednaekim> I think the two are fairly similar
<nosrednaekim> googling the laptopnow
<niko_> -.o
<nosrednaekim> niko_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584890
<niko_> so the problem maybe tha acer_acpi module?
<niko_> but i have madwifi driver
<niko_> i don't want the ndiswrapper....
<d3jake> Thanks for the help!
<nosrednaekim> niko_: you may have to use ndiswrapper.... I also have an atheros that is very finicky with the madwifi, so I jst use ndiswrapper
<hkcera> Hey!
<hkcera> I've got a question
<niko_> but with ndis wrapper
<niko_> can u use it in monitor mode and ofr snirfing?
<nosrednaekim> niko_: don't think so
<hkcera> How can I install php5 in kubuntu?
<hydrogen> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<niko_> but io need to monitorg my network security
<nosrednaekim> niko_: then fight with madwifi, but I garuntee you it won'tbe fun
<nosrednaekim> niko_: acer_acpi might be a good place to start though
<niko_> even if i had madwifi installed?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<nosrednaekim> havete go
<niko_> waz?
<janmalte> how do i know which version of swiftweasel is the right one for me?
<niko_> it tells me
<agent-orange> hello everyone, anyone know any programs to grab my contacts off of my sidekick 3?
<niko_> that the acer-acpi isn't installable
<niko_> o.O
<niko_> i'm going crazy!
<niko_> okiz
<niko_> i only wrong repo eheheh
<foibles> http://lifehacker.com/367714/run-windows-apps-seamlessly-inside-linux
<foibles> has anyone seen this?
<foibles> it looks intriguing
<martijn81> foibles: i have the newest kubuntu kde4 running like that
<helcaraxe> ello
<helcaraxe> I'll follow the first answer
<helcaraxe> is it worth converting from Vista to Kubuntu :P?
<Dragnslcr> No
<martijn81> helcaraxe: make that from XP to Kubuntu, Vista is out of the question
<helcaraxe> :O lol Dragnsclr
<helcaraxe> was expecting a different answer :P
<Dragnslcr> If he was expecting a certain answer, why did he bother asking?
<foibles> martijn81, is it any good?
<martijn81> foibles: it works for me, dunno, i haven' t really use Vmware
<martijn81> *used
<foibles> what programs have you used it for
<martijn81> only for kde distro's
<Biggles> where do i place fonts for themes?
<warren_> in .fonts maybe
<warren_> ~/.fonts
<Biggles> oh lol
<Biggles> didnt see that folder
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Whenever I pop in a DVD+RW disc, with some data on it, my computer says it either can't mount it or it's blank.  Any ideas?
<Daller> Nogen danske brugere her?
<jpatrick> !dk | Daller
<ubotu> Daller: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<Daller> Jeg forsøger bare at få fat i danske kubuntu brugere...
<Daller> Any danish kubuntu users here?
<Ertain> Nein, nyet, nanka, however you want to say "no". :-(
<Daller> Ertain> How do you know that?
<Ertain> Sadly, I don't. :-'(
<Daller> Anyway, reason is that I'm the webmaster of www.kubuntu.dk - And I would like to gather some people to make the site a "spread-the-word" site, instead of being a news-page only.
<bfrog> is there a way to remove all of kubuntu-desktop and install ubuntu-desktop instead?
<bfrog> and vice versa?
<bfrog> like really easily
<Daller> Well, it's not done easily, nor thoroughly... A clean-install is way better!
<Daller> IMO, that is!
<bfrog> I thought apt was supposed to be awesome
<bfrog> you can't remove meta packages completely?
<Daller> 2s
<Daller> Maybe this will get you some of the way... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FromUbuntuToKubuntu
<Daisuke-Laptop> a clean install?
<bfrog> wow, thats retarded
<Daisuke-Laptop> you have got to be kidding.
<bfrog> so it really doesn't remove meta packages
<bfrog> like... the right way
<Daisuke-Laptop> hint: use aptitude
<Daisuke-Laptop> it handles dependencies better
<atomicpotato> bfrog, it can remove *automatically installed* packages
<atomicpotato> but if the package was always installed, it can't auto-remove it
<bfrog> ok, but when I say "remove my meta package"
<bfrog> I really mean
<atomicpotato> basically, it works by creating a list of what was installed when you installed X
<bfrog> remove all the packages that the meta package installed
<bfrog> not just that entry
<Daisuke-Laptop> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop, sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop.
<atomicpotato> doesn't work unless the metapackage was manually installed
<bfrog> which it wasn't, because I used the CD
<Daisuke-Laptop> bfrog: do you have a reasonably powerful pc?
<bfrog> most definitely
<Daisuke-Laptop> are you *really* hurting for hard drive space?
<bfrog> thats not the issue
<Daisuke-Laptop> then there's absolutely zero point worrying about it
<bfrog> the menu's get ridiculously messy
<Daisuke-Laptop> so edit them down.
<Daisuke-Laptop> or remove individual apps that you don't use
<bfrog> so what your saying is... I should do all the work
<bfrog> instead of the package manager
<Daisuke-Laptop> god forbid!
<Daisuke-Laptop> i'm saying you can use the package manager to remove apps you don't need, removing them from the menu.
<bfrog> wow, apt fails
 * Daisuke-Laptop shrugs
<bfrog> pacman doesn't do stupidity like that
<Daisuke-Laptop> if you're too lazy to learn to use it effectively, i don't feel sorry for you.  it doesn't read minds.
<bfrog> uh no, it should just remove all packages associated with the meta package, I don't see whats so wrong with that
<Daisuke-Laptop> what if other apps depend on things in there
<Daisuke-Laptop> especially in the ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop metapackages
<Daisuke-Laptop> and i already told you how to do that
<atomicpotato> bfrog, seeing as ubuntu-desktop depends on EVERYTHING you have
<atomicpotato> I don't think you want that auto-removed
<bfrog> well, thats useless then, so no one has a quick command to swap completely the desktops
<bfrog> I see that as a failure
<Daisuke-Laptop> i don't say this often
<lancerocke> Can anyone help me with something in KDE? My menues have rounded corners and I want to UNround them. Where exactly do I do that? I've been in every system setting and im not sure where to do it.
<Daisuke-Laptop> but good riddance.
<atomicpotato> lancerocke, ah, that took me a while to find too
<lancerocke> atomicpotato: where is it bro?
<atomicpotato> appearance -> kcontrol -> window decoration -> crystal must be selected -> general -> round corners
<atomicpotato> well, actually, kcontrol -> appearance -> [...] but
 * atomicpotato always hated round edges too :-)
<lancerocke> k brb
<ForsakenSoul> can someone help me with kooldock controls ... i'm trying to add a shortcut to the Desktop Icon
<Biggles> how do i install this?  :  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Crystal?content=13969
<ForsakenSoul> Desktop access i ment
<lancerocke> atomicpotato: i dont have crystal
<lancerocke> atomicpotato: im using domino
<atomicpotato> oh, then domino has to support it
<atomicpotato> it's up to the decoration engine
<Biggles> i need to install crystal :)
<atomicpotato> Biggles, it should be installed by default
<Daisuke-Laptop> you know that crystal is installed by default, right?
<atomicpotato> kwin-style-crystal iirc
<Biggles> nope :P
<lancerocke> i guess ill tey to install crytal
<lancerocke> brb
<lancerocke> thanks
 * Daisuke-Laptop facepalms
<ForsakenSoul> how can i set in kooldock an icon that would represent Desktop Access
<lancerocke> this here says CMAKE... http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Crystal?content=75140 . Im in the CMAKElist.txt and I dont understand what I'm reading here
<lancerocke> Anyone?
<foibles> is it possible to install unreal tournament goty in linux?
<foibles> without using wine
<foibles> ive heard of linux binaries
<atomicpotato> lancerocke, download it, install kde-dev, untar it, cd, make, make install
<atomicpotato> then perhaps symlink a bit to get the right install location
<Ax-Ax> What is the easiest way to recode FLACs to constant bitrate instead of varying?
<atomicpotato> Ax-Ax, flac -d file.flac
<atomicpotato> then you get CBR WAV
<Ax-Ax> ?
<atomicpotato> what?
<atomicpotato> flac is a command, -d is decode, file.flac is the file you want to make CBR
<atomicpotato> you'll end up with a "file.wav" that's a CBR WAV
<Ax-Ax> i understood
<Ax-Ax> but
<Ax-Ax> isn't there cbr flac?
<atomicpotato> no...
<Ax-Ax> okay
<atomicpotato> because FLAC is lossless and therefore can not do any kind of rate control
<Ax-Ax> and it's the same bitrate as wav at max?
<atomicpotato> yes
<Ax-Ax> that makes sense
<Daisuke-Laptop> foibles: it is possible and it's not that difficult
<Daisuke-Laptop> though you will be using the terminal
<naught101> hrrm... knetwork manager is telling me I have no devices, however I just ran dhclient, and I'm now on the 'net on eth0
<naught101> anyone know how to fix knetworkmanager?
<Daisuke-Laptop> define "fix"
<naught101> Daisuke-Laptop: temporary fix, this session, get it to register my network ports
<naught101> (wifi and ethernet
<atomicpotato> amarok visualizations... what kind of stupid idea is a visualization that doesn't actually embed in the player?
<Daisuke-Laptop> atomicpotato: the same kind of visualizations that have been used for years in winamp.
<lancerocke> atomicpotato: danny@danny-desktop:~/Desktop/crystal-2.0.1$ make
<lancerocke> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Daisuke-Laptop> lancerocke: kcontrol > appearance > window decorations
<root> buenasç
<Daisuke-Laptop> crystal is the default.
<atomicpotato> lancerocke, oh yeah, ./configure too
<Daisuke-Laptop> has been for almost two years
<atomicpotato> Daisuke-Laptop, well, no reason he can't build his own
<atomicpotato> it'll be a few versions more recent too
<lancerocke> Daisuke-Laptop: I dont have crystal
<Daisuke-Laptop> lancerocke: are you using kubuntu?
<lancerocke> atomicpotato: danny@danny-desktop:~/Desktop/crystal-2.0.1$ ./configure
<lancerocke> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<lancerocke> danny@danny-desktop:~/Desktop/crystal-2.0.1$
<forsakensoul> how can i set a bootsplash ?
<lancerocke> Daisuke-Laptop: Yes
<atomicpotato> oh, dunno then
<Daisuke-Laptop> lancerocke: then you have crystal, it isn't an optional package.
<atomicpotato> Daisuke-Laptop, actually it is. You can uninstall it.
<Daisuke-Laptop> you can uninstall it, so why not just reinstall it from the repos?
<Daisuke-Laptop> rather than futzing around with trying to compile it
<atomicpotato> well, 2.0.1 looks pretty new
<atomicpotato> maybe it's exciting or something
<atomicpotato> hmm, amarok visualizations really hurt my compiz framerate
<Daisuke-Laptop> alrighty then
<Daisuke-Laptop> good luck
<lancerocke> Daisuke-Laptop: If I could show you a screenshot I would, but Crytal is not there. system settings>style
<atomicpotato> oh, Crystal 2.x is broken by the way
<lancerocke> crystal is not there
<atomicpotato> no psuedo-transparency
<atomicpotato> lancerocke, uh, not under style
<lancerocke> oooooooooooooooo
<lancerocke> got it
<lancerocke> oops
<atomicpotato> under "window decoration" :-P{
<lancerocke> atomicpotato: so how do i unround the corners again?
<lancerocke> go tit
<atomicpotato> lol
 * atomicpotato hates those silly round corners. They don't even look round.
<lancerocke> brb
 * Daisuke-Laptop refacepalms
<atomicpotato> hmm?
<Daisuke-Laptop> atomicpotato: that it was there all along
<forsakensoul> can someone tell me how can i set a bootsplash
<Daisuke-Laptop> !usplash | forsakensoul
<ubotu> forsakensoul: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Biggles> how exactly do you install domino?
<^u^> !domino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<^u^> !info domino
<ubotu> Package domino does not exist in gutsy
<dedi> anyone knows a good backup software?
<^u^> !mondo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mondo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<^u^> !mindi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mindi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> !keep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<^u^> !ifo mondo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifo mondo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<^u^> !info mondo
<ubotu> mondo (source: mondo): powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.22-1 (gutsy), package size 404 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<^u^> !info mindi
<ubotu> mindi (source: mindi): creates boot/root disks based on your system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.22-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 153 kB, installed size 744 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 ia64)
<Ax-Ax> How do i disable the ntp server?
<Ax-Ax> /etc/init.d/ntp
<janmalte> will the crontable of a user be executed even if he isn't logged in?
<ambroise> jlkjkkl
<kgoetz> janmalte: yes
<janmalte> thx
<Y-Town> is there a way to reset the bottom menu in kde back to default?  I kinda oopsed and doesnt work real well now  :o)
<dthacker> Y-Town: you may want to look at this thread...http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/kubuntu-how-do-i-restore-the-k-menu-546218/
#kubuntu 2008-03-16
<clsk> Is it possible to convert an ubuntu system to kubuntu without having to reinstall? Could I just install the KDE packages or something like that?
<BluesKaj> clsk, yes , install kubuntu-desktop , you can keep the gnome dssktop if you wish , just choose which desktop you want at the login page menu
<atomicpotato> clsk, install kubuntu-desktop
<atomicpotato> you can then start removing whatever GNOME packages you feel like as well
<edgar_> holA
<prince_jammys> !purekde | clsk
<ubotu> clsk: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<BluesKaj> been trying to install pyTivo but it's not launching for some reason , apt doesn't recognize it and katapult just opens the folder
<RickKnight> still need help with Gutsy upgrade. Boot after upgrade drops to busybox shell. No HDs created. Help
<Level15> Hi. Any ideas why my laptop's volume is lower on linux than on win?
<emo> hi
<adz21c> hi
<xfgvxfg> hola que tal
<achu> hola quetal
<achu> primera ves que chat con linux
<aib> how do I disable blinking items in the panel?
<aib> i've decided that doing things because they annoy me is counterproductive
<adz21c> blinking items?
<myrtille> Good evening :)
<myrtille> i'm looking for a commandoline based program, that resolves ips, but i can't seem to find one
<nosrednaekim> myrtille: ping?
<myrtille> well yes and no :p
<myrtille> i don't want to ping, just to resolve the ip
<myrtille> but ping would do the trick
<myrtille> i could have thought of this myself :D
<intelikey> whois
<intelikey> err no that's going the other dirrection.   sorry
<wesley> hi where can i put in kde4 kopete themes it says can not find place to store thmes
<Jsn0327> how do you find out which version of KDE u have?
<intelikey> myrtille host ?
<intelikey> Jsn0327 help about
<Dragnslcr> myrtille- nslookup or dig
<Jsn0327> how do i upgrade to kde4?  i currently have 3.5.8
<myrtille> thx :)
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<raffay> hi people
<raffay> anybody here?
<nosrednaekim> yep
<raffay> :)
<raffay> hi there
<raffay> can anybody help me with Ktorrent?
<Jsn0327> alright, it did it again, earlier my mouse pointer turned into a circle with a diagional line threw it and i had a small icon of a notebook with a pencil, now I just clicked on KTorrent which is minimized in the bottom bar and now I have the same circle as my mouse cursor only this time I have the icon for KTorrent (very small) instead of the book and pencil.  what is the deal with this?  I can't click on anything while the mouse cursor is
<Jsn0327> like this
<raffay> i cant download anything w/ ktorrent
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: deja vu
<raffay> anybody help?
<Jsn0327> Well obviously it's eather a feature or a bug in KDE. does anyone else have this problem?
<bugs> Can someone help me configure a printer.. I am using a desktop with gutsy.. I have a savin CLP27 DN PCL6
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: I have NEVER seen that
<raffay> i need help w/ ktorrent
<raffay> :(
<raffay> 0 nodes
<cezar> hello
<raffay> hi cezar
<bugs> I cannot find the printer listed in the control panel
<raffay> it seems nobody will help me
<raffay> :(
<Jsn0327> wierd. as soon as i did ctrl+esc and killed ktorrent, my mouse pointer came back
<atomicpotato> god damn, Konversation sucks. Where's my scripting support?
<raffay> hey jsn, can u help me?
<Jsn0327> whats your prob
<raffay> im using ktorrent
<raffay> and it won download anything
<raffay> 0 nodes
<raffay> i dont use any firewalls
<raffay> whats the problem then?
<Jsn0327> hmm
<bugs> what is a device " URI "
<Frederick> folks how can I make a ghost of my system:
<Frederick> ?
<Jsn0327> ubuntu comes with a built in firewall
<raffay> really?
<Jsn0327> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<raffay> so what should i do?
<Jsn0327> take a look at that
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: may have to do with launch feedback
<Jsn0327> what is launch feedback?
<raffay> how do u run iptables?
<wesley> how do i start a root browser
<raffay> well ...i havent been smarter after all
<Jsn0327> raffay: read the link that it posted.  it is all commandline
<raffay> yeah i saw that
<raffay> ive just run it in konsole
<raffay> but i think im too newbie for this
<raffay> :(
<wesley> how do i open a root file browser within kde4 ?
<Jsn0327> raffay: i'm new to.  do a google search and see if there is a gui for iptables
<raffay> ok
<raffay> ill try
<raffay> but last week i could download everything w/ ktorrent
<raffay> this week i cant...
<raffay> i dont understand...
<wesley> hello can some tell how to start a root dolphin
<raffay> torrent experts needed :)
<oren> how can i get sound to work on videos on firefox?
<Frederick> folks where gvim and kvim deleted from ubuntu?
<oren> anyone know how to get sound working?
<praWned> thats quite a general question man.
<praWned> can you be more specific please?
<praWned> sound for the whole system? for a program?
<bky> i just had a power failure while using firefox, and now all my firefox settings/passwords/bookmarks are gone
<bky> it's not the profile problem, so far as I can tell. "firefox -profilemanager" shows only 1 profile, and it is empty
<praWned> :(
<oren> sound just on browsers
<raffay> prawned, can u help me w/ Ktorrent?
<raffay> or anybody?
<bky> i mainly care about my passwords, does anyone know where firefox keeps them?
<praWned> i can try. whats t he problem?
<raffay> it wont download anything
<raffay> ive got 0 nodes
<raffay> DHT logging in...
<robersonfox> hi, the date of my gpg key expires, how i activate this?
<raffay> and thats it
<Jsn0327> i added the deb line to sources.list for kde4 but when i apt-get kde4-core  it can't find it!?  am i not looking for the right package?
<praWned> raffay: how old is the torrent. and how many seeds/leech does the tracker say it has?
<raffay> it has 400 seeds
<raffay> its not old
<praWned> oren: any sound? or is it specific to a site?
<praWned> private tracker site or public?
<raffay> hmmmm
<oren> i tired youtube
<raffay> i think public
<oren> let me check break
<raffay> i found it on ISOHUNT
<praWned> ok...check if they tell you to use a specific port
<robersonfox> hi people, my gpg key expires, how i activate this again?
<praWned> some tracker sites do to help avoid users having their traffic "managed" by their ISP. by not using the default port
<praWned> try using a port over 50000
<oren> yeah its all sites video
<praWned> oren: hmm. the video shows though right?
<oren> yeah
<praWned> oren: are you using ALSA or OSS?
<oren> autodetect?
<praWned> try setting it to ALSA
<praWned> another program on the system might be hogging the sound drivers
<praWned> thats not a problem with ALSA afaik. but i have a limited knowledge of that kinda stuff
<praWned> when you've changed it. close the browser and reopen it
<raffay> port, udp tracker port and udp tracker for DHT
<raffay> :(
<oren> tried it, no good
<praWned> just port
<raffay> ok
<raffay> ill try
<praWned> oren: hm. do any other torrents work?
<praWned> raffay: goodluck!
<raffay> thx
<oren> torrents?
<oren> im trying to get sound to work in browsers
<praWned> sorry. wrong way around
 * praWned tired
<praWned> yeah try setting your sound to alsa
<praWned> see if it fixes the prob
<oren> in the browser?
<praWned> otherwise id ask someone else. my sound has always worked :-/
<oren> the system is set to alsa
<praWned> no in your general system settings
<praWned> ah
<raffay> is it possible that my ISP is blocking the torrents?
<praWned> possible, but more likely that theyre limiting the speed for traffic on the default torrent port numbers
<praWned> and giving the traffic low priority on the network
<raffay> so what can i do?
<praWned> raffay: do any other torrents work?
<raffay> anything?
<raffay> NO
<raffay> i tried them all
<noobusmaximus> raffay do you have comcast
<raffay> from utorrent to
<raffay> azureus
<raffay> 0 nodes everywhere
<raffay> :(
<praWned> are you at uni or on some sort of campus connection
<raffay> no...
<raffay> im at home
<praWned> have your own router
<praWned> k
<raffay> no
<raffay> i use wireless net
<Jsn0327> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<praWned> wireless straight to your ISP?
<raffay> yeah
<praWned> ok
<raffay> thats it
<praWned> um. possible theyre blocking it
<praWned> you have a software firewall installed?
<raffay> :(
<praWned> or any kind of firewall?
<raffay> no
<raffay> no firewall
<praWned> hm
<raffay> last week i installed
<praWned> give them a call
<raffay> kubuntu
<raffay> and now
<raffay> im runnung kubuntu
<raffay> its clean
<praWned> ok
<raffay> no firewalls
<raffay> i guess
<praWned> um. yeah give them a call
<praWned> if they say they arent blocking it though you then know its something on your end
<praWned> you have torrents working on any other OS?
<raffay> i tried it in XP
<raffay> no success
<raffay> at all...
<praWned> no dice?
<noobusmaximus> if its comcast theyre gonna say theyre not but they are
<praWned> hmm
<praWned> yeah it sounds like the ports blocked
<raffay> last week it worked
<raffay> in ubuntu
<raffay> 120 nodes
<praWned> isnt it illegal for them to do sh*t like that?
<raffay> well...
<noobusmaximus> yes but they dont care
<raffay> in serbia what is legal? :D
<raffay> lol
<praWned> what happened to net neutrality
<praWned> ah
<raffay> :D
<noobusmaximus> and yes its either low priority , traffic shaping and throttlin BitTorrent
<noobusmaximus> throttling*
<raffay> it makes me furious
<praWned> my ISP tease me. they give me a 20mbit connection but say that if i download any more than 3GB between 4pm and 9pm then i get capped to 5mbit on a crummy, contented line!
<noobusmaximus> comcast?
<praWned> change isp
<praWned> no
<eduncan01> I'm on comcast and can download bit torrents. . .
<raffay> if i changed IP
<noobusmaximus> i advise getting Verizon FioS
<raffay> it wont let me login
<noobusmaximus> (select areas only)
<praWned> raffay do you have a long history of large bittorrent usage?
<raffay> no
<raffay> not really
<praWned> during your time as a comcast user
<raffay> i used to use utorrent
<raffay> but it wont work now
<noobusmaximus> i currently have comcast and when i run wire shark i get red flagged packets from comcast reseting my connection
<raffay> the good old days...
<praWned> noobusmaximus: encrypt!
<noobusmaximus> and cant block
<noobusmaximus> yep
<noobusmaximus> doesnt work
<noobusmaximus> or
<noobusmaximus> i didnt do it right
<praWned> get on usenet and get yoself some 256bit SSL
<noobusmaximus> haha good idea
<praWned> www.giganews.com
<noobusmaximus> but ive called comcast about it and the swear that theyre not throttling
<noobusmaximus> they*
<Daisuke-Laptop> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<noobusmaximus> oooooooooo
<Daisuke-Laptop> comcast *is* throttling, they're being taken to court over it.
<Ch1ppy> hi, I have opera set as my default browser, but whenever I open a link from another application (say, akregator) the link is opened in a tab that is already opened to something else, so I lose a page... is there any way to get links to open in a new tab in opera?
<praWned> the use of usenet isnt questionably legal
<Daisuke-Laptop> but yes, they say they aren't.
<noobusmaximus> ya i seen the law suit
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<praWned> fair ;)
<raffay> no i have 36 nodes
<raffay> thats more than nothing
<raffay> lol
<noobusmaximus> i need to find an unrestricted IRC chat
<jmbkeyes> lj
<praWned> make your own ;)
<noobusmaximus> ya i try but no success
<noobusmaximus> VB2008
<noobusmaximus> VS2008*
<praWned> Visual Studio?
<noobusmaximus> yes
<praWned> what you wana use that for? :P
<noobusmaximus> haha
<noobusmaximus> any other suggestions?
<Daisuke-Laptop> erm...  eclipse?
<praWned> kdevelop
<noobusmaximus> you guys have any creations?
<noobusmaximus> i'll check those
<noobusmaximus> usable on Ubuntu?
<Daisuke-Laptop> both are, yes
<noobusmaximus> great
<Daisuke-Laptop> both are in the repos
<praWned> oh nothing impressive. im still learning c++.
<noobusmaximus> yes me too
<myrtille> @Ch1ppy i'm not usually using opera, but if you open your preferences, click on "advanced" and select the "tabs" part. There's the option "reuse current tab" you can deselct. maybe that'll do the trick
<Ch1ppy> myrtille: alas, that doesn't seem to do anything.  Thanks though ^^
<Daisuke-Laptop> for c++, you're probably going to want to look into kdevelop
<Daisuke-Laptop> i know eclipse supports it, but i don't know how *well*
<Regital> hmh... is there a way to delete a whole bunch of files at the same time in konsole
<Regital> cause i have to delete about 200 files in konsole but i dont feel like typing 200 lines
<praWned> are they all the same filetype?
<Regital> umm
<Regital> some of them are
<Ch1ppy> myrtille: aha, got it.  Needed to add the -newpage option
<praWned> are all the files you want to delete in the same folder?
<Daisuke-Laptop> rm *.somextension works well
<praWned> or just rm * if the above is true
<myrtille> i'll stop looking then ;)
<praWned> or *.*
<gtt> i need to know how to mount a fish:// into the fs at startup?
<Regital> praWned, yeah
<praWned> well so long as there are no files in that folder you wanna keep - rm *
<gtt> ah... mount ssh
<gtt> via sshfs
<Regital> well im removing compiz fusion completely so i dont think there should be any files i wanna keep
<praWned> did you install it from a repository?
<praWned> using apt
<Regital> praWned yes
<raffay> ive got 1 leecher
<raffay> is it OK?
<praWned> sudo apt-get remove compiz-core compiz-plugis
<raffay> 37 nodes...
<raffay> :S
<praWned> its better than none ^^
<raffay> thx :D
<praWned> Regital: sudo apt-get remove compiz-core compiz-plugis
<raffay> 37 nodes... thats not enoug i guess
<MrJoey> Should a bootable USB be formatted like a hard drive or like a CD drive?
<praWned> sometimes tracker sites report the incorrect amount of peers
<raffay> snubbed choked
<raffay> what are these???
<oren> how do force close a program?
<oren> laike end task in windows
<praWned> raffay: sounds like a network issue and/or the other peer
<Regital> praWned, it says theres nothing there, but i know there is because ¨locate compiz |more¨ gives me a list of a whole bunch of lines
<praWned> rejecting your connection or failing to respond to the request. could be to do with traffic throttling by your ISP
<Regital> a list of a whole bunch of files*
<oren> how do force close a program?
<raffay> i leecher... good 4 nothing
<oren> like end task in windows
<raffay> 1 leecher.. :S
<raffay> nothings coming
<myrtille> @oren kill [PID] or killall [name]
<oren> i have to do it in konsole?
<praWned> Regital: apt-get says that theres nothing there?
<myrtille> probably not. :p It's the only way I know ;)
<praWned> Regital: you running KDE?
<myrtille> @owen you've tried strg+c and alt+F4
<praWned> sudo apt-get remove compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compizconfig-settings-manager
<praWned> @ Regital
<oren> also sound doesnt work on any video file? i am playing mp3s
<oren> linux ftl
<praWned> oren: perseverence, patience and research 4tw
<oren> 10000 stupid problems and to think people complain about windows
<oren> one min soun works one min it doesnt
<oren> then this prob hangs up
<oren> then it doesnt
<praWned> oren: chill out. people here provide support for free on their own time. respect that
<oren> everything is so iffy
<Regital> praWned, im removing them manualluy
<Regital> from the folders
<praWned> oren: linux is free
<oren> i guess you get what you pay for
<Regital> id rather have something for free with small problems, than pay ~$200 for something with major problems
<praWned> oren: you dont pay for linux and you get a hell of alot
<Regital> oren, you get ¨end task¨ with ctrl + esc
<oren> ok that worked
<oren> thanks
<MrJoey> "10000 stupid problems and to think people complain about windows" ==> The vast majority of these problems can be corrected with simple commands, whereas Windows problems often involve downloading shareware and/or giving up.
<Regital> yup
<basy> hi when i play film in kaffeine i can hear audio but video is broken, a can see only pink boxes... VLC the same...
<oren> i had sound working and now it doesnt work with any video files, xine opens then freezes
<praWned> or paying a further 200 bucks to someone else for them to sort the problem instead
<oren> i tired reseting audo
<Regital> oren, have you tried other audio software that are in the menu?
<oren> vlc plays video but no audio
<Regital> like kaffeine?
<oren> kaffenine doesnt even load it just keeps trying to load
<praWned> oren: this is a fresh install yea?
<oren> yeah
<oren> fiesty fawn
<Regital> thats the older one
<Regital> wait
<praWned> okay. i suggest upgrading to gutsy gibbon for a start
<praWned> unless you purposefuly chose to stay on fawn
<praWned> for some other reason
<oren> how do i upgrade?
<basy> oren: try "ps aux | grep kaffeine" and then killall kaffeine and try again sometimes
<basy> helps
<oren> oren@oren-desktop:~$ killall kaffeine
<oren> kaffeine: no process killed
<basy> sometimes some prcess of kaffeine stays and after i cannot run any more film, so i have to kill them all
<seksu> my ftp won't work. using guardog. how do i change outgoing port?
<basy> but today i can see only pink screen of all videos that i p\play in kaffeine or vlc .... Any ideas? How to reinstall codecs?
<asobi> my ftp won't work. using guardog. how do i change outgoing port?
<asobi> using filezilla
<naught101> asobi: try using konqueror
<asobi> ?
<cesar_> hola
<cesar_> alguien que use kubuntui
<cesar_> i have problem with my kubuntu
<Biggles> how do you install domino?
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | cesar_
<ubotu> cesar_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Arwen> ugh, it's been an entire year without a new FFMPEG package
<Arwen> this sucks
<cesar_> hi
<cesar_> hello
<cesar_> hola
<pedro_> quien esta\
<NickPresta> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cesar_> si
<cesar_> hola pedro
<cesar_> hola ubotu
<Biggles> how do you install domino?
<ubuntu> does anyone have prior knowledge about nimblex??
<Biggles> anybody knwo how?
<ubuntu> I want to know how to edit the boot parameters for nimblex
<ubuntu> can anyone help me??
<littlebigmon> biggles, what does domino do??
<Biggles> domino... i need it to install this theme apparently
<Biggles> its for wigets or w/e :S lol
<littlebigmon> so where are you at in the installation process??
<Biggles> no where
<littlebigmon> well first start by downloading and unpacking it
<Biggles> apparently I have to extractr it and then do ./configure which does nothing
<littlebigmon> once you extract it, find the file that is titled configure
<littlebigmon> or look for a terminal file
<littlebigmon> you are somewhat familiar with terminal right??
<Biggles> ya
<littlebigmon> ok well find the terminal file drag the file into the terminal window and press the paste
<littlebigmon> that should get you pretty much the whole way there
<littlebigmon> the only problem I've come across is the desktop icon
<Biggles> oh lol
<Biggles> like 4 hours later and finally i get help
<Biggles> thanks a bunch :)
<Biggles> oh i get this checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Biggles> does that mean anything?
<stdin> !xlibs
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<littlebigmon> well then
<stdin> if you're compiling a KDE (3) app/plugin/theme you'll want "kde-devel"
<littlebigmon> lol
<littlebigmon> do you guys know how to edit boot parameters??
<stdin> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<littlebigmon> so, go into the midnight commander and do it right
<littlebigmon> or just put it like that in terminal??
<stdin> use kate if you want "sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.list"
<klobster> lol midnight commander.  I can't believe that hack of a program is still around
<ata2> hello everybody, i just installed OSX as side-kick to OSX on my iMac. I want to access my HFS+ partitions (at least) in read only from kubuntu but I am having some troubles in having those partitions automounted by changing /etc/fstab. Can you take a look at this paste: http://rafb.net/p/GQAUtU26.html and tell me what you think I am doing wrong?
<littlebigmon> yeah I'm trying to edit the boot parameters on nimblex which still uses it
<stdin> ata2: try with "hfsplus" instead of "hfs"
<Biggles> hmm...
<Biggles> my downloads go up and then they stop and then they go up again :S
<stdin> ata2: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions too
<ata2> stdin: wow, taht worked :)
<Biggles> like +100KB/s for a couple seconds and the it hits like 2B/s
<ata2> stdin: do you have any pointed on kubuntu+iMac setup?
<ata2> stdin: my screen is a bit screwed up... it's a 16:9 and the image is stretched
<ata2> also the graphic card is not installed
<stdin> ata2: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ but I don't own a mac so can't vouch for it
<Biggles> i have an imac... I'm debating wether or not to get rid of windows and place Kubuntu or Gentoo on it instead :S
<ata2> stdin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntelMacSupport?highlight=%28Mac%29%7C%28Intel%29
<ata2> thanks :)
<littlebigmon> hey I'm sorry what was the boot parameter command??
<Biggles> is there anything i can do to make kubuntu run a little faster?
<Biggles> like eliminate some things or somethin?
<littlebigmon> you can install it to the hdd if you haven't already done so
<Biggles> its nstalled
<littlebigmon> I have no idea then lol
<littlebigmon> sorry
<kalorin_> install proper video drivers/
<kalorin_> if they're not already installed
<kalorin_> that'll certainly slow things down
<Biggles> i just dont have much ram and this computer isnt really worth upgrading
<littlebigmon> ahh
<littlebigmon> does anyone know the boot parameter sequence??
<littlebigmon> sorry command
<Biggles> how do i know if i have proper ones?
<kalorin_> well
<kalorin_> type dmesg in a command prompt and read
<kalorin_> and see that it detects a video card and loads a driver that makes sense to load for that card
<Biggles> ok
<littlebigmon> kalorin do you know the boot parameters sequence
<littlebigmon> command*
<kalorin_> command?
<kalorin_> I'm not sure what you mean exactly parameters sequence?
<kalorin_> you mean like what arguments that ti should be booted with?
<kalorin_> ## ## End Default Options ##
<kalorin_> title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<kalorin_> root            (hd0,0)
<kalorin_> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=e7809260-f222-4b6f-acdf-a6fa301fc8a5 ro quiet splash
<kalorin_> initrd          /initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<kalorin_> quiet
<kalorin_> like that?
<stdin> !paste | kalorin_
<ubotu> kalorin_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kalorin_> midnight and 5 lines of text gets me directed to the paste bin
<kalorin_> this channel is kind of dumb
<stdin> kalorin_: erm, tough
<kalorin_> not really
<stdin> it's midnight where you are, but not for everyone
<kalorin_> I don't need to be here helping people
<littlebigmon> actually how to edit the boot parameters
<stdin> and these are the channel rules, so
<stdin> tough
<ata2> stdin: mhh, something is weird.. i have 2 partitions, both hfs+
<kalorin_> have fun with your channel and your not helping people but crying about a few lines of pasted text
<ata2> stdin: I gave them exactly the same entry in fstab
<littlebigmon> wait kalorin
<littlebigmon> ok guess not
<littlebigmon> does anyone know how to edit the boot parameters
<ata2> stdin: look here: http://rafb.net/p/fKtn0030.html
<Jsn0327> I followed the tutorial to setup the samba shares server on both my laptop and desktop.  It says to map the drive using \\ubuntumachine\username  in a windows, how do you do this on another kubuntu machine?
<stdin> littlebigmon: 'system setting > Advanced > Disk & Filesystems' should help
<ata2> stdin: this is wieird...
<stdin> ata2: what does "sudo fdisk -l" show?
<ata2> stdin: this http://rafb.net/p/BypU0C73.html
<ata2> the first partition is mounted without problems
<ata2> it's the second that is behaving weirdly
<ata2> stdin: wonder what "Linux" means... a bit generic
<stdin> ata2: it's just general, it doesn't guarantee a particular format/filesystem
<littlebigmon> the one that someone had given me was something like edit /grub/........
<ata2> stdin: what do you think about that error though?
<littlebigmon> i can't quite remember the rest
<stdin> "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.list"
<stdin> ata2: what does "sudo file -s /dev/sda3" show then?
<ata2> stdin: gives /dev/sda3: data
<littlebigmon> stdin: since you seem very knowledgeable in linux
<littlebigmon> can you help me edit the boot parameters on nimblex
<klobster> stdin: long time no see!
<stdin> ata2: doesn't look like it's formatted then, maybe raw data
<stdin> littlebigmon: what is nimblex?
<ata2> stdin: mhh, i see
<Jsn0327> when I try to add a network folder for samba shares I get the error "KDEInt could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/knetattach' "  does anyone know how to fix this error?
<stdin> ata2: "*it's not formatted" rather
<littlebigmon> it's a linux system
<stdin> littlebigmon: distro?
<littlebigmon> i'm guessing so
<stdin> Jsn0327: yeah, it's a bug
<ata2> stdin: but even the one that mounts give the same output to file
<Jsn0327> can it be fixed?
<stdin> Jsn0327: needs to be fixed upstream (by KDE)
<stdin> ata2: not sure, I've never used HFS
<stdin> littlebigmon: what do you need to edit it to?
<ata2> ok thanks for the suggestion anyway
<Jsn0327> so you can not map a samba share?
<ata2> i never wrote data to the sda3
<littlebigmon> it want to make it so that I can edit the system without installing the whole system
<ata2> but leopard should have formatted it
<ata2> ill see :)
<praWned> mmmm leopard
<littlebigmon> I want to run if off of a USB device which I already have but I want it to run like a full installed linux
<stdin> littlebigmon: so just install the distro to the usb disk
<littlebigmon> i already did
<stdin> so what's the problem then?
<klobster> I think he means s/installing/booting/
<littlebigmon> I just want to make it run fully because right now it runs like a liveCD and configurations aren't being saved
<littlebigmon> like if I download a new program when I reboot it's no longer there
<Dr_willis_> Ubuntun/Kubuntu  - has some unofficial things to do to make them install properly  to a usb device.
<Dr_willis_> then theres the persistant live cd tweaks.
<Dr_willis_> pendrivelinux web site has some of the info.
<Daisuke-Laptop> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<stdin> Dr_willis_: he's on about "nimblex", apparently another distro
<Daisuke-Laptop> then...  NMP?
<ata2> stdin: thanks a lot byebye
<Dr_willis_> for a linux thats easy to get on a pendrive. the lateset release of SLAX was amazing easy.
<stdin> ata2: bye
<littlebigmon> I'm talking about nimblex, you can find it on nimblex.net
<littlebigmon> bye ata2
<Dr_willis_> littlebigmon,  and you can find info on that at the pendrivelinux.com site also I imagine
<Jsn0327> Does anyone know if there is another way to map a network drive in kbuntu?
<Dr_willis_> I tested out  the livecd of nimblx the otehr day..   for about an hr. :)
<littlebigmon> don't get me wrong I love the system
<Dr_willis_> Jsn0327,  what kind of 'network drive' are you talking about?
<littlebigmon> I just want to be able to save my configurations and stuff
<Jsn0327> like a samba share
<Dr_willis_> littlebigmon,  theres persistant home type setups. then theres the whole system installed to a usb device you boot as a normal isntall setups.
<Dr_willis_> littlebigmon,  you can easially mount samba shares to anyplace you want.
<Dr_willis_> littlebigmon,  or use the fusesmb tool to make a 'Network' directory that shows the whole network.
<littlebigmon> Dr willis I'm not trying to do the samba shares
<Jsn0327> when i try to add a network folder i get the error
<Jsn0327> when I try to add a network folder for samba shares I get the error "KDEInt could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/knetattach' "  does anyone know how to fix this error?
<Jsn0327> they say its a bug
<Jsn0327> so how do you add the folder?
<cuznt> mkdir folder's name
<cuznt> oh duh
<littlebigmon> so does anyone think they can help with the boot parameters for nimblex
<cuznt> !info knetattach
<Dr_willis_> oops : heh
<ubotu> Package knetattach does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis_> Jsn0327,  mount them with the fstab, or other tools.  KDE dosent mount the shares. it sort of browses them as needed
<Jsn0327> i just installed fusesmb but i don't see it in the apps list.  is it a terminal app only?
<Dr_willis_> Jsn0327,  google for fusesmb wiki ubuntu, and read/follow the wiki page.
<Jsn0327> ok
<Dr_willis_> nimblix seems to have a usb drive installer.
<Dr_willis_> http://www.nimblex.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=85&Itemid=42
<littlebigmon> it does and I have it on the usb but it only runs just like a live CD install
<littlebigmon> it doesn't save the configurations you edit
<littlebigmon> like if I add a program and reboot the computer the program will no longer be there
<littlebigmon> changes=/dev/device ---> allows you to use a partition formatted with a Linux file system (e.g. ext3) to store all the changes you made in NimbleX. This way you can use NimbleX a lot like a conventional Linux that's installed on the HDD. If you don't want to bother creating a Linux partition you can also used a file that can be found on the CD in a zip archive. Just unpack this file in the root of one of your partitions and use
<littlebigmon> the parameter like this: changes=nimblex.data Actually this parameter is used by default on the CD but I wanted to explain what it does. I guess you just have to unpack the file in the root of one of your partitions that's not formatted as an NTFS file system.
<littlebigmon> that's what I wanted to do
<littlebigmon> mine just didn't do it
<littlebigmon> see what I mean now??
<littlebigmon> sorry I got logged off by mistake
<littlebigmon> anyone??
<Dr_willis_> I  would sya check the nimblx forums/docs/guides.. Im letting it generate a live cd for me now. :)
<sentralpas> hello
<Dr_willis_> looks like one copies the files from the cd to a hard drive, and use the from=/nimblex option.
<sentralpas> *** hello
<Dr_willis_> Howdy
<sentralpas> *** fine
<garym> hello
<sentralpas> *** apakah ada yg bisa bantu saya
<littlebigmon> thx dr willis I think I have solved my predicaments thank you very much
<Daisuke-Laptop> !en | sentralpas
<ubotu> sentralpas: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Daisuke-Laptop> i can usually figure out what language it is...  :\
<littlebigmon> show off lol
<Biggles> ugh lol this has to be the worst alptop design ever
<Biggles> they put a vent on the bottom so when you have it on your lap it gets blocked and then it causes all of the fans to pick up and it turns into a blowdrier
<Dr_willis_> Laptops are supposed to go on your lap?
<Dr_willis_> That leads to toasty.. err...  .. i wont go there..
<Dr_willis_> 'my laptop gives me a warm feeling'
<Jucato> fried eggs.. sunny side up
<Daisuke-Laptop> more like hard boiled :\
<Jucato> :D
 * Dr_willis_ recalls some hardware site with a video of them cooking a quail egg on a Very Hot CPU...
<Dr_willis_> ages ago when  heat mattered. :) and people worried about it.
<Dr_willis_> Now a days its all about FPS and EYECANDY!
<Daisuke-Laptop> so...  the P4?
<cuznt> fps?
<Daisuke-Laptop> frames per second
<cuznt> oh  ah duh
<Jucato> (foot per shoe)
<Daisuke-Laptop> i would certainly hope that that number isn't increasing rapidly, walking would become very difficult, very quick.
<cuznt> faedriss peels shrimp
<Dr_willis_> Frags per Second. :)
<matt1727> is there a program that can play MP3 and M4A at the same time?? except audacious
<w0nderbread> hi @ all
<w0nderbread> anybody ever got an ati x1550 working with 3d accel. ? ive been working on it for 6 hours now :/
<w0nderbread> allways getting black screen -.-
<cuznt> what is the last thing you did?
<cuznt> did you try to reconfigure the driver?
<w0nderbread> sorry im an ati noob, only had nvidia sofar :/
<w0nderbread> i tried with envy
<w0nderbread> tried with apt-get
<cuznt> no...
<cuznt> restart
<Dr_willis_> ati can be very much a gamble.
<cuznt> when it starts to countdown to grub
<cuznt> hit escape
<cuznt> then choose recover
<cuznt> recovery
<w0nderbread> k hangon XD its not actually my computer (long distance girlfriend on the phone, rofl)
<w0nderbread> k shes in recovery XD
<cuznt> yer girlfrined
<cuznt> yer in trubble misster
<w0nderbread> XD
<cuznt> xd?
<w0nderbread> its a smiley :P
<Biggles> how do i open domino?
<cuznt> in the terminal or command prompt type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<cuznt> that might help it auto
<w0nderbread> k
<Biggles> kcmshell style is supposed to open it but it only brings up the regular configure-kde control module
<matt1728> how do i unmount a CD drive using root... it wont let me eject
<MrJoey> matt1728> Type 'mount' to see which one it is (usually /dev/scd1 or so)
<MrJoey> then umount /dev/scd1
<MrJoey> If it says "Device or resource busy", close any shells that are open to that directory
<MrJoey> that may involve leaving root telling the child shell to exit out
<MrJoey> Once you've gotten umount to work without error messages, you can type eject /dev/scd1 to manually eject
<matt1728> lol cool thanks
<matt1728> is it "umount" or unmount?
<MrJoey> umount
<MrJoey> no 'n'
<MrJoey> You should see no message on success
<matt1728> got it thanks
<matt1728> does anyone know of a program that plays back MP3 and M4a?
<Dr_willis_> I made an alias called 'spit' that unmounts the cd, then uses the eject command to ejexct it. :)
<MrJoey> matt1728> mplayer works great
<matt1728> ahh does it have libraries or playlists?
<MrJoey> To decode mp3 and m4a, you need technically patent-infringing though popular software to do it
<MrJoey> mplayer is a straight command-line program
<MrJoey> Others, such as amarok and totem, may have plugins for mp3/m4a
<matt1728> amarok is xine and i was having trouble with it
<MrJoey> but I personally think `mplayer *' is an adequate substitute for a playlist :)
<w0nderbread> cuznt, still black screen :/
<matt1728> im using appolo with wine
<matt1728> MrJoey>so how would i play a song using mplayer
<MrJoey> mplayer song.m4a
<MrJoey> Then navigate with the arrows, raise/lower volume with * and /, pause with space
<matt1728> do i have to be in the songs directory?
<MrJoey> yes
<MrJoey> Just launch it like you would launch a text editor
<MrJoey> but you need to install it if you haven't :)
<matt1728> im doing it right now
<MrJoey> Although I'm playing m4a and mp3 in amaroK just fine
<w0nderbread> amarok ftw ^^
<matt1728> ahh please tell how =D
<MrJoey> Probably because of amarok-xine
<MrJoey> and libxine1-ffmpeg
<matt1728> i have the xine engine in it
<MrJoey> Try installing libxine1-ffmpeg so it can use ffmpeg
<MrJoey> which is what mplayer also uses for mp3 :)
<Jsn0327> does anyone have any experience with samba shares?
<MrJoey> accessing or hosting?
<Jsn0327> both
<MrJoey> sorry, not really
<Jsn0327> i setup the samba server and fuses i don't know how to add the shares
<MrJoey> lol, I got this at an installation:
<MrJoey> Recommended packages:
<MrJoey>   gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-really-bad
<matt1728> holy fuck it works
<MrJoey> nice
<stdin> !language | matt1728
<ubotu> matt1728: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<robersonfox> yeap
<matt1728> thanks alot
<robersonfox> i whant a bear
<matt1728> now more windows programs
<MrJoey> no problem
<Saied> how can i connect to a vpn? i used kvpnc but it did not work
<robersonfox> now
<MrJoey> That's the goal :)
<Jsn0327> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<matt1728> one more: can amarok update my ipod?
<MrJoey> I don't think it can automatically, but Banshee might be able to
<arunkale> hello all
<MrJoey> Though an iPod can be accessed like a pen drive, so maybe you can just stick the files in there manually if you don't want to install Banshee
<matt1728> yea but i dont think ill be able to play them if i just put them in
<Jsn0327> !CFIS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matt1728> i did that before and they just disappear
<MrJoey> oh
<MrJoey> Maybe they have to be converted to m4a first?
<MrJoey> Though that doesn't seem to make sense
<Jsn0327> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matt1728> yea cause itunes updates mp3 and all that
<robersonfox> i going drink some bear
<robersonfox> bye my friends
<matt1728> any recomandations on usefull applications?
<bfrog> apt is good... but yeah, it still has its flaws :-/
<Dr_willis_> everything has its flaws
<Dr_willis_> ;)
<arunkale> matt1728: i'd heard of this one app called gtkpod.. why don't you try searching on google
<arunkale> hi Dr_willis_
<Dr_willis_> Howdy
<Jsn0327> I created a directory named Network and mounted my samba share to the directory, but when i try to cd to the directory it says permission denied
<Jsn0327> i tried to change the owner of the directory to my username but it said that the device or resource is busy
<matt1728> what is samba?
<arunkale> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jsn0327> any ideas?
<Biggles> how doi install a jar?
<matt1728> what are you trying to do with samba
<Jsn0327> I am trying to share my drives across 2 kunbutu computers
<Jsn0327> but it is being a pain in the a$$!
<Biggles> anyone?
<Jsn0327> i can ping both boxes so i know that they are able to see each other
<arunkale> Biggles: double click on it?
<Jsn0327> i just don't see why linux has to be soo complicated about it
<Biggles> it extracts
<arunkale> have you checked out the right click menu?
<arunkale> matt1728: http://howtoforge.com/linux_gtkpod_ipod
<Biggles> nothing unless im supposed to open it with java
<Jsn0327> i don't see why linux has to be soo complicated when it comes to sharing folders
<matt1728> arunakle:thanks but im can i just log into to windows to manage it
<Dr_willis_> Linux dosent 'share folders' samba is doing the shareing. :)
<Dr_willis_> and  i find samba rather straight forwared. :)  the    The stuff samba is doing  has a lot of complexities. but simple shares are simple.
<bfrog> Jsn0327: its not, use nfs
<Dr_willis_> from a  Jubuntu to a Kubuntu box. (or any 2 linux box's) nfs will be faster
<bfrog> and way simpler
<Dr_willis_> I normally set up samba to share the users Homes dirs anyway..    the 2 linux box's can access each other that way also.
<Dr_willis_> and the various fuse tools like fusesmb, or sshfs (fuse ssh) make  sharing also rather easy.
<bfrog> I'm a nfs fan. fewest hassles, I edit a single text file on each computer, add 1line to each, done
 * Dr_willis_ will admit he took the time and read the 'using samba book' thats in the samba-doc package.
<bfrog> Dr_willis_: last I checked samba has its own userdb that maps to the system users
<Dr_willis_> Was there ever a free nfs add on for windows xp/vista?  I havent looked for that in ages.
<bfrog> annoys me
<Dr_willis_> bfrog,  it can. :) I just setup users samba passwords, and so forth for my 2 users.
<Dr_willis_> that keeps the kids off the samba shares.
<Jsn0327> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dr_willis_> I imagine samba can do things ive never even dreamed of. heh..  by the time i was to chapter 5 or so of that using samba book.  i could do all i needed.
<charlie-jayne> Hello :)  Does someone in here have some to help me out a bit with Kubuntu Hardy?  I just installed it and my first herdale is getting tab completion to work
<Dr_willis_> tab completion in the bash shell you mean?
<bfrog> Dr_willis_: well you can setup a full nt 4 style domain if you want. and have pam authenticate to it.
<bfrog> but its a real headache
<charlie-jayne> Dr_willis_: in a terminal
<charlie-jayne> ?
<Dr_willis_> bfrog,  yep. that was proverly in the later chapters.. that i dident need to read. :)
<Dr_willis_> charlie-jayne,  terminal runs a shell. :)
<bfrog> i used it as a print server at a previous job
<Dr_willis_> bash name completion is a feature of the bash shell.
<bfrog> the win2k box they had would crash daily from the enormous number of print jobs
<Dr_willis_> charlie-jayne,  you may want to check #ubuntu+1
<bfrog> samba ran on a box with a p2 300mhz and 256mb ram with the same load no problemo
<Dr_willis_> charlie-jayne,  the feature is working here for me on my hardy box running kde.
<bfrog> like 150 ppl printing huge jobs all day long
<charlie-jayne> Dr_willis_: it's working now
<charlie-jayne> I did echo $SHELL
<charlie-jayne> Dr_willis_: actually, it's not working
<Dr_willis_> i dident see how an echo command would 'fix' anything
<charlie-jayne> it did and then I opened a new shell and then it did't
<Dr_willis_> it works in one shell window but not the others?
<Dr_willis_> try
<Dr_willis_>  . /etc/bash_completion
<charlie-jayne> okay
<charlie-jayne> Dr_willis_: I get . /etc/bash_completion.d/
<Dr_willis_> its amazing how complex some disrtos have bash completion setup
<Dr_willis_> see if it works now..   i guess. :)
<Dr_willis_> cd /e<tab>
<Dr_willis_> actually that should work without any fancy stuff.
<charlie-jayne> root@neat:~# cd /e<tab>
<charlie-jayne> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<charlie-jayne> root@neat:~#
<Dr_willis_> You did HIT the TAB key? not entering <tab>
<charlie-jayne> root@neat:/etc#
<charlie-jayne> now what?
<Dr_willis_> tab copletion is working...
<Dr_willis_> how are you expecting it to work anyway?
<Dr_willis_> that may be the issue.
<Dr_willis_> cd /media <tab> <tab> shows all the /media dirs.,. for example..
<Dr_willis_> thers more complex things it can do. but this is the basics of it.
<charlie-jayne> er, stuff like sudo apt-get install ...
<Dr_willis_> I do not think the tabcompletion package completes on packages....  or at least ive not noticed that.. lets try
<Dr_willis_> actually it DOES...
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> sudo apt-get install syn<tab><tab>
<Dr_willis_> shows me 21 packatge names..
<charlie-jayne> I get nothing
<Dr_willis_> if using Hardy, ask in #ubuntu+1, im testing this on Gusty box.
<charlie-jayne> ooh
<sundar_nagarajan> Dr_Willis: Do you have /etc/apt/sources.list setup correctly. It looks like TAb completion is indeed happening
<Dr_willis_> Its possible theres  some extra bash completion packages to add all the features
<charlie-jayne> thanks heaps Dr_willis_ :)
<charlie-jayne> Dr_willis_: you rock!
<Dr_willis_> sundar_nagarajan,  im assuming its correct. :) it works.
<sundar_nagarajan> sorry - addressed to the wrong person :-(
<Dr_willis_> heh heh. :)
<Dr_willis_> ive noticed gutsy is breaking up a lot of things into smaller packages and so forth. Its pobbible they got a tab completion lite/full
<sundar_nagarajan> I'm just firing up gutsy under virtualbox. I run feisty still :-(
<Dr_willis_> I got gutsy on this box..but using vista at the moment. :)
<Dr_willis_> ssh'd to the other gutsy machines also.
<Dr_willis_> and testing out mandriva on the laptop
<sundar_nagarajan> I just tried on gutsy. By default /etc/bash.nashrc has the lines relating to bash_completion commented out (as in past releases). Once enabled, the apt-get install does completion perfectly - asked me whether I wanted to display all 2900+ possibilities
<stdin> by default those lines are in ~/.bashrc so users can disable bash_completion if they want
<user5> hi there
<user5> some news ?
<cannon> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jsn0327> i'm getting this error
<Jsn0327> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-jason" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Jsn0327> how do i change it?
<stdin> don't run GUI apps with sudo
<stdin> use kdesu
<Jsn0327> ok
<Jsn0327> whats the difference?
<stdin> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<cannon> hi
<user5> ubotu: very cool you explication
<cannon> explication?
<cannon> is that a word? :P
<user5> sorry I call from italy
<user5> lol
<Jsn0327> i still get the error owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0  can i use the change owner command for that?
<user5> hi
<stdin> Jsn0327: no, it should/needs/has to be owned by you (not root)
<gamma9mu> use the -R switch on chown if the contents are also owned by 0
<stdin> gamma9mu: none of it is owned by root, that's what the message says
<josh__> is there a replacement command for gksudo for kde?  ( I think gksudo is Gnome... am I correct?)
<Dr_willis> kdesu
<stdin> kdesu or kdesudo
<Dr_willis> :)
<josh__> thanks very much
<ForgeAus> erm replacement isn't the word I'd use but yeah
<Dr_willis> Testing out some other disrtos.. and the 'no sudo' on some of them.. really cofuses things.. heh
<ForgeAus> yeah DrWillis I find it weird in my Interix Gentoo overlay without a sudo
<Dr_willis> testing out the mandriva live cd now on the laptop and a spre desktop box.
<Dr_willis> It just seems WRONG that i am always having a spare terminal with  a root shell, laying around
<gamma9mu> stdin: right, my fault
<ForgeAus> lol DrWillis, I had a Mandriva LiveCD and it didn't even work on half the pc's I tried it on
<ForgeAus> sofar everything I've put feisty in works out of the box
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus:  oh? this one hs been decent on  the 2 machien ive tried.
<Dr_willis> I sort of like the metisse thing.. but its still a bit odd/unuseable in ways.
<ForgeAus> yeah well having an ATI video card doesn't help with the metisse thing
<Jsn0327> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Dr_willis> it ran sort of - on my x200m ati based laptop
<Jsn0327> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> barely. :)
<ForgeAus> made it unusably slow
<Dr_willis> But i cant even get that thing to run compiz at all.
<Dr_willis> I like the zoom feature.  :)
<ForgeAus> :) I didn't get to try zooming
<ForgeAus> KDE3+ compiz and/or KDE4 without it is comfortable and makes me happy
<Dr_willis> now i have a mixed lan of 2 ubuntu box's and 2 mandriva machines.  - Noticing little dofferances and oddities every so often.
<Dr_willis> Like right now. under the network:/// on the ubuntu box in gnome.. IM seeing a  'remote access on laptop' and a 'sftp transfer on laptop'  icons. for ONE of the mandriva machines..
<Dr_willis> aha! the other mandriva machine just showed up there... heh
<Dr_willis> Is that one of the zeroconf features?
<Dr_willis> powering up the other ubuntu box to see if it shows up also.
<Colonel_Panic> is there a log somewhere that will show all deleted files and directories?
<Colonel_Panic> my eggdrop bot directory seems to be missing for some reason
<Dr_willis> not really Colonel_Panic
<Colonel_Panic> it's weird
<Colonel_Panic> my computer lost power momentairly
<Dr_willis> cound be the thing did a fsck and moved the dir to the lost+found
<Colonel_Panic> I just rebooted and now my eggdrop bot directory seems to be gone
<Jsn0327> !GNOME
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Jsn0327> !gnoppix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnoppix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu isent Knoppix. :)
<Colonel_Panic> hmmm nothing in the lost & found
<josh__> how would I go about setting vlc as default dvd player?
<Dr_willis> use the configure konwueror -> fileextensions/types -> and whatever dvd is in there.. perhaps
<Dr_willis> I think theres an autoplay setting also. that may be the proper place.
<Colonel_Panic> if the eggdrop directory got deleted while the bot was runing, wouldn't it have thrown some kind of error message?
<Dr_willis> I rarely play actual dvd's
<Dr_willis> Colonel_Panic:  depends on how well the bot is written i guess. :)
<josh__> Dr_willis: Thanks... im following a script to enable proper video and sound playbacks which was written for Gnome, so i knew it would be different
<Colonel_Panic> it's just a regular eggdrop bot
<Colonel_Panic> damn, this sucks
<Colonel_Panic> I don't really want to have to reconfigure the whole thing with all the scripts and everything
<Dr_willis> do a updatedb, and use locate to search for the files..  it maybe they got tossedin the trashcan, or some how moved
<Daisuke_Ido> two words: make backups!
<Dr_willis> check in lost+found also
<Dr_willis> could be the bot got -haxxored- but we have no proof of that.
<Colonel_Panic> I seriously doubt that
<Colonel_Panic> Daisuke: yeah yeah yeah fat lot of good that does me now
<Jsn0327> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Colonel_Panic> I don't understand where the directory could have gone to
<Jsn0327> is there a good virtual machine for gusty?
<Colonel_Panic> how can I do a complete search of the root dir?
<Colonel_Panic> find?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jsn0327, vmware server or virtualbox
<Colonel_Panic> find -name, righht?
<Dr_willis> Colonel_Panic:  find, or update the locate database and use locate
<Dr_willis> ----------->   do a updatedb, and use locate to search for the files..  it maybe they got tossedin the trashcan, or some how moved
<Jsn0327> is vmware player a virtual box?
<Dr_willis> virtualbox is one virtual machine/program, vmware is another company/program
<Dr_willis> I use both at times. :)
<Jsn0327> lol
<Dr_willis> I mainly use them to test out live cd  isos
<Jsn0327> yeah thats what i'm getting it for
<Dr_willis> ive had better luck with vmware on most of the live cd's ive tested
<juan> hola
<Dr_willis> virtualbox seems tobe getting better however
<Jsn0327> is vmware free for linux?
<Dr_willis> there are free versions of both utliies
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<juan> alguien me puedo ayudar con los repositorios de kubuntu 64
<Dr_willis> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<juan> ??
<Dr_willis> !es | juan
<ubotu> juan: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<juan> alguien me puede ayudar con los repositorios de kubuntu 64?
<juan> alguien me puede ayudar con los repositorios de kubuntu 64?
<juan> hola
<Jsn0327> so there isn't a vmware compatible with gusty?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jsn0327, i just told you, vmware server.
<Dr_willis> I have vmware in gutsy.
<Jsn0327> oh ok
<josh__> Dr_willis: thanks for your help  :o)
<Jsn0327> has anyone created a windows xp live cd iso for use in a virtualbox?
<DreadKnight> windows xp live cd? xD
<Daisuke_Ido> xp live...  ?
<DreadKnight> hahahaha
<DreadKnight> that made my day :>
<Jsn0327> yeah it's easy to do with bartPE but i don't know about making an iso that the virtual box will run
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a virtual machine, why do you even need a live cd for that?
<Dr_willis> there are xp live cd's - but well.. they are not legal :)
<Jsn0327> because i can strip all of the BS out of it and make it a 100 meg live cd instead of a 1 gig virtual box and still have the apps that i need
<Dr_willis> They work  quite well actually.
<Daisuke_Ido> two words: persistent settings
<Dr_willis> Jsn0327:  if you want a small windows install for vmware, you may want to try win95, but it depends on the apps you are using.
<Dr_willis> there are xp 'cruft removal' tools out  to minimize your xp install.
<Daisuke_Ido> smurfslover, your smurfing connection is smurfed.
<Dr_willis> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> :)
<smurfslover> i know
<smurfslover> i was copyin some config files for kvirc from my main distro to kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> wow, you actually understood that.  i bow before you, god of all that is smurftacular
<smurfslover> lol
<smurfslover> i course i speak smurfs
<smurfslover> i've been smurfing smurfs for smurfs
<smurfslover> so i got really smurf in speaking smurf
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't believe you just said that O_O
<smurfslover> :-p
<Daisuke_Ido> watch your smurfing mouth!
<Daisuke_Ido> and now...
<stdin> do I really need to say this is offtopic, or is that redundant
<Daisuke_Ido> !ot | Daisuke_Ido smurfslover
<ubotu> Daisuke_Ido smurfslover: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin, was in the process
<Daisuke_Ido> but it was really too good to pass up
<Dr_willis> dont make me bring out some old smurf jokes...
<Dr_willis> :)
<smurfslover> i'm trying to get the side buttons of my mx1000 working with edgy
<Daisuke_Ido> wow, people are still using edgy?
<Daisuke_Ido> you know that EOLs in like...  a month
<Dr_willis> smurfslover:  i found some gentoo wiki pages - that often have that topic covered in detail. Not looked recently, there may be some more speciifc ubuntu pages out now.
<smurfslover> edgy is the latest stable i believe
<smurfslover> i found some howto' but none work for edgy
 * Dr_willis goes back to Achy Amoeba
<Dr_willis> i wouldent think the release would matter that much.
<Daisuke_Ido> this is the problem with codenames
<smurfslover> problem is if i follow the howto x won't start anymore
<smurfslover> and they require to have my mouse connected by usb
<Dr_willis> How is that mouse connected anyway?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis, there have been some pretty substantial changes in the xserver since edgy, haven't there?
<smurfslover> ps2
<Dr_willis> you are not using a ps2-usb dongle thing are you?
<smurfslover> so for the mx3100 keyboard
<smurfslover> yes
<Dr_willis> egads...
<smurfslover> but when i connect the keyboard by usb i can't get keytouch to work
<Dr_willis> :) that may disable the extra buttons... not sure on that..
<Dr_willis> You dont have any spare usb ports at all?
<smurfslover> yes i have but i can't use the extra buttons on the keyboard when it's connected by usb
<Dr_willis> smurfslover:  hmm.. you are saying the extra buttons on the mouse, conflct with the extra buttons on the keyboard?
<smurfslover> not really
 * Dr_willis is lost then.
<Dr_willis> :)
<smurfslover> but for the extra buttons on the mouse i need to connect it by usb
<smurfslover> but in order to get keytouch working for the extra keys on the keyboard it has to be connected by ps2
<smurfslover> in pclinuxos all works out-of-the-box but they're using imwheel for the mouse buttons
<smurfslover> not evdev
<smurfslover> so i'm getting confused now
<smurfslover> think i will have to do without the side buttons on my mouse for now
<smurfslover> have to look for some extra docu
<smurfslover> i'll be back later with it, maybe i can make a howto afterwards :)
<smurfslover> cu and thx for helping
<dueperdue> hi
<dueperdue> there is OperaTor for kubuntu?
<Jsn0327> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Respatix> anyone know what a good program in kde to handle remerging rar files for movie files?  I tried using ark and it choked
<Dr_willis> merging? why do you need to merge rar files?
<Dr_willis> unrar whatever.r00     will look for 01 and 02 and so forth when it extracts them
<Dr_willis> oops.  unrar e whatever.r00
<keeper> I'm having a problem similar to this, http://www.xvpj.net/?p=46
<LimCore> how to report bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ page?
<keeper> also, it seems as though a few other people have had the same problem
<sMonk> Hello, I can't seem to access my System Settings --> User Management, it just tells me that "The modual User management could not be loaded"
<Respatix> Dr_willis: no i mean i have a folder with 50 rar files r0, r01 etc that need to be one avi file.  I could not extract with ark.   what can i use?
<sMonk> I should tell you that I'm running KDE 3.5.8 on Kubuntu 7.10
<gamma9mu> unrar (in multiverse) or unrar-free (in universe)
<Respatix> gamma9mu: so i type "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<keeper> it seems as if the problem is caused by kernel updates
<JanMalte> where can i set where my emails should be stored?
<Respatix> gamma9mu: ok installed it lets try it
<gamma9mu> Respatix: yeah
<sMonk> any one have any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Respatix:  they should be a avi?  they are missnamed? or does the split rar contain the parts of a .avi file?
<Dr_willis> Respatix:  if they are missnamed  you can cat them together.
<toyo|desk> hey guys
<Dr_willis> file whatever.r00   ----------> to see wht the files actully are
<toyo|desk> I just installed the latest ATI drivers off their site and when I play full screen games now the lower half of my screen turns white
<toyo|desk> dose anyone know about this or how to fix it
<Respatix> Dr_willis: yes the part of a file
<Respatix> avi file
<Respatix> i think its working now
<Respatix> that i downloaded unrar
<Dr_willis> Respatix:  someone really messed them up eh?
<Respatix> no this is how they always are.  i use winrar when im doing it in windows
<Respatix> just that ark cant handle them w/o unrar
<Dr_willis> Respatix:  somthings totally messed then.
<JanMalte> where can i set where my emails should be stored?
<Respatix> 50 rar peices combine to 1 avi
<Dr_willis> I get videos that are in whatever.r00 and r01 and so forth and i just do a 'unrar e whatever.r00' on linux and it extracts them fine
<gamma9mu> Respatix:  problem solved, then?
<Dr_willis> i NEVER needed to cat them together first.
<Respatix> yes
<gamma9mu> awesome.  that's my first successful help for someone else!
<Dr_willis> but 'file' would show them as being a rar archive.
<Respatix> no you misunderstood or i miscommunicated more likely
<Dr_willis> ark does need the rar/unrar package installed also. :) but i never use ark
<Respatix> i wasnt using right terminology
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Dr_willis> unp whateverarchiveitis.whatever
<Dr_willis> and it gets it right most of the time. :)
<gamma9mu> Dr_willis: i think the problem was Ark not being able to handle RARs, but when unrar was installed it works
 * Dr_willis poopoos on ark. 
<Dr_willis> the shell is the power!
<Respatix> not following drwillis
<Respatix> what do you use
<Dr_willis> Respatix:  you dont need to use ark at all..
<Dr_willis> as i said. I use the unrar command, or the 'unp' command.
<Respatix> ok step by step whats my other option
<gamma9mu> tar -xvf is my friend
<Dr_willis> for the 8th time...
<Dr_willis> unrar e whatever.r00
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> if you have unrar installed.
<Respatix> sorry im slow
<Dr_willis> thats all ark is doing i imagine..  its just a front end to the otehr tool
<Respatix> my terminaleese is a bit week
<Dr_willis> i get 'series' that each ep. is in its own dir. and each dir has its own set of 30+ rar.r00 files.. so i have to cd to each dir and unrar it..
<Dr_willis> i wrote a script to do it all.
<Respatix> nice
 * Dr_willis leaves that as a homework assignment.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Respatix> that wont be happening till i attend linux school for another year.  didnt you know im still in linux kindergarten and we dont get homework yet :)
<sMonk> Hello, I need some help, I can't access my User Management in KDE 3.5.8 on my Gutsy system. I goto system settings --> user manage ment, and it gives me an error "the module user management could not be loaded
<Dr_willis> Get some books.. start reading. :)
<gamma9mu> sMonk: is kuser installed?
<Respatix> What book would you suggest. I do like to read.
<sMonk> I used it a few weeks ago, I'd hope it was
<gamma9mu> check?
<sMonk> sorry how?
<Dr_willis> Respatix:  depends on what you want to learn. :) thers tons of books out there...
<Dr_willis> Respatix:   'using bash' by Orealy is a must get .. some time.
<gamma9mu> which kuser
<FSHero> Hello Everyone, I'm using Kubuntu 7.10 amd64, and am trying to get the scanner of my Epson Stylus DX7400 to work.
<FSHero> How do I get it working with the epkowa backend, as I've heard the suggestion to be?
<gamma9mu> sorry, type `which kuser`
<sMonk> in what?
<Respatix> Dr_willis: and in laymans terms in a nutshell what would i being using bash for?
<gamma9mu> in a console.  use konsole or xterm
<FSHero> I tried the instructions on post #9 of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631781&highlight=Stylus+DX7400
<Dr_willis> Respatix:  how else ya going to extract 100000 tv epsoides from 10000 directories.. with one command. :)
<sMonk> "/usr/bin/kuser
<gamma9mu> hmmm...
<Dr_willis> Respatix:  some tasks are just much esaier in the shell.
<Respatix> so using bash is how to write scripts to do what you described that would be handy
<gamma9mu> sMonk: sorry  type `which userconfig`
<keeper> does anyone know if a bug has been reported for the update manager saying there is a new release, when running 7.10 ?
<sMonk> "/usr/bin/userconfig
<Respatix> as it is a pain to individually extract each movie.  it would be nice if it was all done automatically
<sMonk> see I'm trying to get USB to work in VirtualBox, so I can update my GPS. They say I should add myself to "usbfs" user group
<gamma9mu> let me check into this for a few minutes.  in the meantime, a quick fix is `kdesudo userconfig`
<SPiRiTCoRE> Hi!
<SPiRiTCoRE> I have a question
<sMonk> ok, there is no USBFS user group
<gamma9mu> 1 second...
<SPiRiTCoRE> ?
<gamma9mu> ok, as for the module problem try reinstalling the kde-guidance package
<gamma9mu> i'm looking into the groups
<alex_kubuntu> jh
<alex_kubuntu> есть ктото рускоязычный
<gamma9mu> sMonk: i'm not very familiar with virtualbox, but your VM is allowed access to the hardware, right?
<mithraic> I realize this is the hardest kind of problem to diagnose, but what should my steps be if selecting "left on top" screen rotation locks up my system?
<mithraic> This is via the "Monitor & Display" control panel in System Settings.
<sMonk> should be
<gamma9mu> are you in the group plugdev?
<gamma9mu> i think that's equivalent
<sMonk> yes
<sMonk> I'll leave it for now.. it's 5am here, and I need some sleep to think
<jpatrick> !ru | alex_kubuntu
<ubotu> alex_kubuntu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sMonk> it's not that important
<gamma9mu> alright.  good luck.  i just grabbed virtualbox an hour ago.  maybe i can help a bit later
<gamma9mu> good night
<sMonk> i'll check in later. night
<SPiRiTCoRE> ?
<SPiRiTCoRE> some one
<keeper> here's the bug for the new distibution problem, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/154771
<SPiRiTCoRE> i need help
<nKs`FrosT> me too
<keeper> what's the problem ?
<mithraic> Okay, so xrandr --orientation left locks up.
<SPiRiTCoRE> i have win xp and i want to run kubuntu with virtualbox is it possible?
<Y-Town> I did a system update and once completed my X quit working because of and issue with nvidia.  Can someone tell me how to redo x windows?
<Dr_willis> reinstall the nvidia drivers?
<Dr_willis> woule be the first step.
<mithraic> I've inherited a random box -- it has an ATI card, but I don't know which. Is there a simple tool that can tell me?
<Dr_willis> mithraic:  lspci
<mithraic> Lovely, thanks.
<Y-Town> Dr_willis: thanks.. I didnt see your post I was working on it
<lachlan> hello im using Kword can somebody please tell me how to turn over mode off i just turnt it on by accident
<Dr_willis> overmode?
<Dr_willis> overstrike/insert?  Hit the Insert key. :)
<lachlan> ahh thanks you saved my essay
<Dr_willis> no one ever knows what the Insert key actually does... :)
<Dr_willis> Notice the cursor change from a line to a block?
<Y-Town> Dr_willis: It appears the system update I did also took out my sound.  Do you know how to rebuild the sound?
<cannon> whats a nice looking media player for ubuntu?
<jussi01> cannon: define nicelooking
<jussi01> cannon: mplayer has some nice skins
 * jussi01 likes it
<cannon> can i dcc you a screenie of it pls jussi01?
<jussi01> cannon: imagebin.ca
<jussi01> :)
<cannon> k
<cannon> woot, i don't have to register to upload a pic! :P
<cannon> http://imagebin.ca/view/Fm9AmrZl.html
<cannon> there ya go jussi01
<cannon> i like the look of it
<cannon> and it clearly shows genre, artist, album, etc
<cannon> thats what i'm used to with winamp
<jussi01> cannon: do you not like amarok?
<cannon> nup
<dot> Hi, the update icon apeared on the menu on a fresh install, so i started updating it, except that around halfway through it froze up so i had to restart. Then i kept getting an error 15 message in grub, so i renamed the image in grub to the image on the computer, but now it says there is nothing to update
<cannon> hey dot
<cannon> i know a good solution
<cannon> when ya first install
<cannon> change your package manager from adept to Synaptic
<cannon> i have found that Synaptic doesn't fail at all
<cannon> and it prompts you if there are any issues
<jussi01> cannon: also, that player there is banshee i think
<dot> Thanks, but that's hardly a solution
<cannon> woot, thanks
<cannon> i'll check it out
<jussi01> or maybe no... hmm
<jussi01> hang on
<cannon> k
<sureshot> i installed the g++ compiler what directory did it go to
<sureshot> well the make file anyway
<dot> also when i tried running adept it said there was another program running and if i wanted it to solve the problem, which always just resulted in the program crashing if i said yes
<jussi01> sureshot: it should be in your path, meaning you can call it from anywhere
<jussi01> sureshot: exactly what are you attempting?
<sureshot> ok thanks
<jussi01> !compile | sureshot
<ubotu> sureshot: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dot> so i ran dpkg-configure -a and now that problem seems to have gone away, though there still isn't anything to be updated
<jussi01> cannon: it might be rhtymbox
<sureshot> ok thanks
<jussi01> sureshot: I would recmoned install the package build-essential
<sureshot> thanks i will do that
<cannon> hmm, how do you spell it jussi01? lol
<jussi01> rhythmbox sorry
<jussi01> :P
<cannon> lol
<cannon> not the one but much better than amarok
<jussi01> cannon: Im am an idiot...lol
<jussi01> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jussi01> that one is quod libet
<jussi01> as the title says lol
<identityowl> Can anybosy tell me why my apt-get install is not working at all
<identityowl> ?
<cannon> lol, who told you you was an idiot?
<cannon> is it locked identityowl?
<identityowl> what do you mean by locked?
<cannon> maybe you already have a package manager open?
<jussi01> identityowl: please pastebin your error
<identityowl> no ive closed it and i also cant install the armork mp3 plug in
<cannon> hmmmm?
<jussi01> identityowl: do: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jussi01> then pastebin whatever it gives you
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jpatrick> !aptfix | identityowl
<ubotu> identityowl: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jussi01> identityowl: seems its working correctly
<jussi01> identityowl: have yo tried mp3's in amarok now?
<identityowl> trying now
<identityowl> it still says in need to install the pulg in
<identityowl> OMG its working now
<identityowl> thank you very much
<cannon> lol
<cannon> can't live without music :P
<identityowl> yep yep
<jussi01> :D
<identityowl> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.                ........hu?
<jussi01> identityowl: which version of kubuntu are you running?
<identityowl> 7.10
<jussi01> identityowl: in terminal, please do: sudo apt-get install -f
<jussi01> identityowl: do you have extra repos enabled? backports, proposed etc?
<identityowl> ...um
<jussi01> identityowl: go to system -> adept, then adept menu, and manage repositories
<mithraic> Hmm, trying to set up the ATI drivers following these instructions: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<mithraic> But when I go to the Restricted Drivers Manager, I don't have any ATI accelerated graphics driver option.
<identityowl> k there
<jussi01> mithraic: which ati card
<mithraic> 9200 series
<jussi01> identityowl: are all the boxes checked?
<jussi01> mithraic: you dont need those drivers
<identityowl> in "kubuntu Software"?
<jussi01> identityowl: yes
<mithraic> I was just hoping that using the new drivers might let me rotate the screen without locking up the system...
<identityowl> no just the second one it
<jussi01> mithraic: the 9200 uses the open source drivers
<identityowl> is*
<jussi01> mithraic: I have a 9250, I should know :D
<mithraic> ok, thanks jussi01.
<jonathan_> gjkd
<jonathan_> qu'est ce que c'est que ce truc ?
<jussi01> identityowl: now look at the third party tab
<jussi01> !fr | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jonathan_> ?
<identityowl> k just the first one is checked
<jussi01> jonathan_: only english in here
<jussi01> identityowl: yeah, what is that one?
<mithraic> And you can do an xrandr -o left?
<jonathan_> is there a french one
<jonathan_> ?
<jussi01> jonathan_: #kubuntu-fr
<jussi01> jonathan_: type: /join #kubuntu-fr
<jonathan_> ok thanks
<identityowl> cdrom;[Kubuntu 7.10_Gutsy Gibbon_-Release i386 (20031016.1)]/ gutsy main restricted
<identityowl> ?
<mithraic> Can my 9200 support xgl with composite enabled (for compiz?)
<jussi01> mithraic: yes
<jussi01> mithraic: no
<jussi01> hang on, it doesnt need xgl
 * jussi01 is reading badly
<jussi01> mithraic: it works fine with compiz
<identityowl> cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10_Gutsy Gibbon_-Release i386 (20031016.1)]/ gutsy main restricted                          it the first one in my list and the only one checked jussi01
<identityowl> is*
<niko_> hi all
<jpatrick> hi niko_
<jussi01> identityowl: hi
<jussi01> sorry, was making an omelatte
<identityowl> k
<jussi01> identityowl: /away
<jussi01> grrr
<jussi01> sorry
<identityowl> ?
<identityowl> ah
<identityowl> its ok
<jussi01> identityowl: ok, so when you update it breaks?
<identityowl> i when to update my armorok to install the mp3 plugin and it starts but then stops saying...
<identityowl> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<jpatrick> identityowl: apt-get install -f
 * jussi01 is trying to eat breakfast, so lets jpatrick have tis one
<identityowl> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jpatrick> jussi01: damn you, /me hardly got any breakfast
<jussi01> jpatrick: I made too much for me, you are welcome to drop by :P
<jpatrick> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> someone remind me of a sample command to mount an iso?
<jpatrick> mount -f iso .iso /place
<jpatrick> mount -t iso9660
<jussi01> jpatrick: what is -f ?
<jpatrick> jussi01: should be -t
<jussi01> aye
<jussi01> jpatrick: do I need root for mounting?
 * jussi01 's brain doesnt work anymore
<jpatrick> jussi01: if you don't have access to mount point
<jpatrick> jussi01: too much omlette
<jussi01> jpatrick: lol, true
<LimCore> anyone have openoffice?
<jussi01> LimCore: pretty much everyone...
<jussi01> !anyone | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LimCore> ok, and nyone have also amd64 ? and prefferably nvidia card
<LimCore> because I need someone to help me verify bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-amd64/+bug/190680
<jussi01> bug 190680
<jussi01> hrmm
<flipstar> !bug 190680
<jussi01> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<LimCore> !help bug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help bug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> LimCore: wait a moment please
<LimCore> ok
<ubuntu> i need help :'(
<jussi01> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amigo> Hi ppl! How to make shared directory for local users?
<ubuntu> am running off the disc because it said that no image was found?
<ubuntu> i really hope I don't have to re-install again
<jussi01> ubuntu: what did you do just before this happened?
<flipstar> grub said this ?
<ubuntu> just a reboot
<ubuntu> i had issues with music playing but no audio
<ubuntu> so I was hoping a reboot would help
<jussi01> ubuntu: try a grub reinstall:
<jussi01> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jpatrick> bug #1
<flipstar> LimCore: you might try to change the theme
<flipstar> bug #1 is great :)
<jussi01> LimCore: I would agree with flipstar
<LimCore> flipstar: I just did
 * LimCore adds note
<jussi01> LimCore: you using compiz?
<LimCore> jussi01: no
<LimCore> jussi01: you test on amd64 with nvidia?
<LimCore> perhaps its nvidia problem
<jussi01> LimCore: no, I dont have amd64
<ubuntu> hey jussi01
<ubuntu> am getting errors
<flipstar> errors..
<ubuntu> am getting no such file or directory after typing ... find /boot/grub/stage1
<jussi01> ubuntu: are you in the grub console?
<ubuntu> oops, i think I dropped out of it
<dani_> Ciao
<jussi01> !it | dani_
<ubotu> dani_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dani_> ooppsss !!!! ciao
<manuel__> a
<ubuntu> hey jussi01 ... <tab> = hit the Tab key : This will return your root partition, something like root (hd0,1). Hit the <Enter> key and continue. <<< that just gives me a list of commands
<ubuntu> not the location of root
<ubuntu> oh wait
<flipstar> on which disc and partition is you root ?
<ubuntu> my sata
<flipstar> so the first disc ? and which partition ?
<ubuntu> find /boot/grub/stage1
<ubuntu> i typed that
<ubuntu> and just got 2) on the next line
<flipstar> you can copy all stage files to /boot/grub on your disc
<ubuntu> lol, i have no idea where that sghould be though
<flipstar> isnt this described in the tutorial ?
<ubuntu> i do recall it being installed on sda3
<ubuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntu> am typing what it suggests in the tut
<ubuntu> but not getting anywhere
<ubuntu> grub> setup (hd0)
<ubuntu>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<ubuntu>  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<ubuntu> grub> 15: File not found
<ubuntu> thats the error am getting
<flipstar> maybe your disc need to be mounted to access files on it
<ubuntu> how?
<flipstar> systemsetting->advanced>disc
<jim> Hey every1 just wondering when i try and excecute a *.exe program it attempts to run it but all the words are in computer language ! what am i doing wrong ?
<jim> this is through wine
<matisse> hello
<jim> hello
<matisse> The ubuntu-docs update froze. What should I do ?
<jim> i am waiting patiently hoping someone will help :)
<matisse> well, waiting helped...
<matisse> now it's ready.
<matisse> thats confusing...
<jim> hmm
<jim> mabie no one is here
<flipstar> jim: did you open the .exe with wine or a text editor ?
<jpatrick> !weekend > jim (:()
<jim> its almost 1130 every1 might be going to sleep
<flipstar> try right click open with wine
<jim> Hey
<jim> Umm Wine opens it automaticly
<jim> for example the insallation box comes up and instead if it saying install its in computer lingo
<flipstar> like 01010000100 ?
<jim> no not like that
<jim> funnny letters and squiggles
<flipstar> but other .exe's are working ?
<jim> no
<jim> never
<flipstar> just try a newer wine version from winehq..maybe it helps
<jim> umm ok
<jim> is there  a way to automaticly update it  ?
<flithm> hey everyone... anyone know how to get kde4 to show thumbnails / previews for pdf files?
<flipstar> try in #kubuntu-kde4
<flithm> flipstar: thanks
<Psycoshot> Hey, I have a usb flah drive, when I plug it in, I get asked what I want to do. I click open in new window but no windows opens. Nothing is in /media
<Psycoshot> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Psycoshot> !flashdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashdrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Psycoshot> Holy shit. I can install ubuntu ON a flshdrive....
<Dr_willis> Psycoshot:  yes, Pendrivelinux.com has some extra info also.
<Psycoshot> Thanks
<Dr_willis> I dident say it was EASY :) heh heh
<Dr_willis> and thers lots of little things that can go wrong.
<Psycoshot> Dr_willis: But right now I'm focusing more on getting the USB recognized XD
<Psycoshot> lol Ok.
<Dr_willis> You can always just mount the thing manually
<Psycoshot> How would I go about doing that
<cannon> hi all
<Psycoshot> Dr_willis: nvm found a page
<Dr_willis> mount command with the proper optuons :)
<cuznt> sounds very sexual
<Dr_willis> THe auto mounting stuff is great.. untill it breaks
<Psycoshot> XD
<Dr_willis> Then its back to the old ways.. :)
<Psycoshot> :P
<Psycoshot> Poor noobie me. XD
<Dr_willis> How to mouunt filesystems, and the use of fstab, and so forth. are good skills to have.
<jim> and me
<Psycoshot> I've noticed.
<Dr_willis> 'Skills to have to rescue systems, and fix things;
<Dr_willis> :) Mounting filesystems manually is in the top 10.
<Psycoshot> Nice.
<Psycoshot> haha
<Psycoshot> Also, I've had problems trying to get fiesty.
<Psycoshot> From adapt, Full upgrade>
<Psycoshot> Ill run it again and see what the error message is.
<flipstar> is there a way to run a second kdm instance? for choosing another x session
<hele> Any good replacer for win software like cpu-z ? i want see etc memory frequency and divider.
<Dr_willis> flipstar:  there is.. I just donr rember how. :)
<flipstar> ¦ /
<Dr_willis> flipstar:  you can have more then 1 X server going on other consoles. alt-ctrl-f8 and so forth..
<Dr_willis> sudo X :2  or somthing like that...
<Dr_willis> google for spawning a 2nd X session..
<flipstar> yes..but im trying to run x not as root..
<Dr_willis> Root is needed to run kdm, I do belive.   since its a service
<llutz> startx -- :1
<Dr_willis> that may work. :)
<flipstar> startx=X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<flipstar> Dr_willis: yes..sure but i thougt kdm may not start X as root
<Dr_willis> kdm spawns the X for the user i guess. :)
<Psycoshot> the problem to manual monting is I need to know the directory of the device :S
<Dr_willis> ages ag i had 3 x sessions strting at every boot :) i forget why..
<Dr_willis> Psycoshot:  you mean the device name? try 'dmesg'
<flipstar> Psycoshot: try with sudo fdisk -l
<Psycoshot> wait lol WHen my computer recognizes my usb drive, it's called patriot (after the brand lol)
<llutz> flipstar: "startx -- :1" in a tty, not inside running X-session
<Dr_willis> Psycoshot:  the auto mouting stuff often mounts based on the drive label.
<Dr_willis> llutz:  Oh yea          :) good point
<flipstar> llutz: oh..make sence
<Psycoshot> ok
<llutz> works perfect here
<Psycoshot> "Some Linux operating system even can auto-mount the USB drives, especially if you’re using Gnome and KDE." WHY?!?! T.T
<tekteen> Psycoshot: is that a question?
<Psycoshot> No. I just can't get my usb DETECTED xd'
<Psycoshot> caps*
<cannon> hey
<Psycoshot> What do I add for a final new line in etc/fstab
<cannon> i appear to have lost my restricted driver thingie
<Psycoshot> after /dev/sda1 /mnt/USB auto noauto,owner,kuzu 0 0
<cannon> how do I install it?
<tekteen> cannon: you still here?
<ubuntu> i am new
<tekteen> Hi new
<tekteen> :-)
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> my name is andres
<ubuntu> and you
<tekteen> tekteen :-)
<ubuntu> you are linux user??
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> I have been using linux since I was 8 :-D
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> i am using linux ubuntu
<brenman> Hallo, spricht jemand deutsch?
<tekteen> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<brenman> Danke
<tekteen> ubuntu: most people just call it ubuntu
<synteth> hi
<synteth> my windows just got bugged
<tekteen> hi
<synteth> it doesnt show me the minimize, close or maximize
<synteth> hello can you help me?
<tekteen> are you using hardy? kde4?
<tekteen> or kde3 gutsy
<synteth> i'm using gutsy
<tekteen> ok
<synteth> i've installed linux two days ago
<synteth> and sometimes shows me that bug
<tekteen> synteth: if you restart does it go away
<synteth> yes
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tekteen> BluesKaj: Howdy
<synteth> but
<synteth> i want to correct it
<dueperdue> hi
<synteth> not restart it everytime it happens
<tekteen> BluesKaj: you know anything about a bug when you minimize, close, or maximize a window
<dueperdue> I have a problem
<synteth> you cannot see the bar
<tekteen> BluesKaj: synteth is having the problem
<tekteen> !ask|dueperdue
<ubotu> dueperdue: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dueperdue> ok
<synteth> can someone help me?
<Mamarok> Riddell: ping
<dueperdue> with kubuntu I didn't now why but I can't hear the sounds of my films/video
<tekteen> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Stew2> Hey, I just got kubuntu alternate daily installed.
<jpatrick> !weekend > Mamarok
<dueperdue> ok, now i'm look to this page...
<Stew2> i have a lenovo 3000n200. When I use the RDP client installed, its sending the wrong keystrokes to my XP desktop.
<BluesKaj> synteth, just arrived so i understand the nature of the prob
<BluesKaj> err i don't understand rather
<Stew2> Otherwise, the keyboard layout german, is correct.
<dueperdue> I have do, thancks ubotu
<Stew2> is there a way to tell the rdp client what keyboard strokes to send to the server )question)
<BluesKaj> looking to install pyTivo on my linux partition (already working on windows), but command :/path/to/python pyTivo.py, has me stumped :P
<Psycoshot> OH shit guys
<Psycoshot> cant explain,
<Psycoshot> But konqueror is gone
<Psycoshot> and now it opens cervisia
<synteth> Hi, i have another question, i've run compiz --replace
<Psycoshot> what can I do?
<Psycoshot> emerald --replace   is the other command to run
<flipstar> did you uninstalled? then reinstall!
<synteth> Hi, i have another question, i've run compiz --replace, and now everytime linux starts he starts with it, how to change this?
<Psycoshot> I didn't ununstall
<Psycoshot> its just gone
<Psycoshot> I tried to get fiesty
<flipstar> so it just dissapered ? oO
<SLXViper> is the konquerer-binary still there?
<Psycoshot> and it got to 100% but couldn't commit changes
<Psycoshot> and now its gone
<Psycoshot> SLXViper: how do I check
<flipstar> you just upgraded from edgy ?
<Psycoshot> It didn't fwork though
<SLXViper> Psycoshot: whereis konqueror afair
<Psycoshot> nvm I got it to install in Synaptic
<synteth> Hi, i have another question, i've run compiz --replace, and now everytime linux starts he starts with it, how to change this?
<Psycoshot> Shit dones t work
<ForgeAus> ugh synaptic :(
<Psycoshot> stfu :P
<ForgeAus> synth use a differetn wm --replace ???
<ForgeAus> wait is compiz a wm?
<Psycoshot> What is another file manager I can use temporarily?
<flipstar> im getting "Server is already active on display 0" when running startx :1, startx :2 or startx :3 ..any hints ?
<Stew2> where is the package manager on kubuntu
<SLXViper> Psycoshot: do you already have Dolphin?
<Psycoshot> nope
<Stew2> why are all the uninstalled packages greyed out in Add Remove programs_
<SLXViper> shit.
<Stew2> man this is terrible.
<Psycoshot> i can get dolpinh...
<SLXViper> Psycoshot: what about a shell?
<cannon> i need help again, lol
<SLXViper> konsole and bash should work nearly always
<Psycoshot> Well I want to back up all my files onto another HD and im reinstalling feisty
<cannon> i can't play music because I get "Mixer cannot be found"
<SLXViper> just file-by-file without any other things done, Psycoshot?
<Psycoshot> I dont have enough time, I have to leave in 10 minutes
<Psycoshot> ??
<Psycoshot> Yeah
<SLXViper> then you could just use cp
<Psycoshot> I need to put it on a network computer (smb)
<Psycoshot> cp?
<Psycoshot> oh
<Psycoshot> right
<Psycoshot> Yeah
<SLXViper> cp -r
<Psycoshot> but how do i copy it to an smb folder?
<synteth> ForgeAus i'nt understand your question
<cannon> i can't play music because I get "Mixer cannot be found" ... how can I fix it?
<Psycoshot> heh i like dolphin its nice
<ForgeAus> I still prefer konqi and/or krusader
<seaman> anybody here?
<IppatsuMan> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cannon> hey IppatsuMan, can you help me pls ... i can't play music because I get "Mixer cannot be found" ... how can I fix it?
<dueperdue> can somwwane tell me a zip/rar aplication?
<LjL> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<SlimeyPete> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cannon> hey IppatsuMan, can you help me pls ... i can't play music because I get "Mixer cannot be found" ... how can I fix it?
<cannon> anybody?!?!? lol
<tekteen> dueperdue: I like xarchive
<wilman> anyone an answer for this problem : This SWF file is known is known to trigger bugs in swfdec decoder. Playback is cancelled
<dueperdue> ok, thancks tekteen
<shadowhywind> hay all, having an odd issue. My back/forward buttons on my mouse, suddenly just stopped working yesterday. Any ideas?
<SLXViper> hmm, xorg.config
<shadowhywind> I have looked in there, but haven't found anything of interest yet.. But i haven't tried one thing yet.. one sec
<romunov> weird, can't install konqueror
<synteth> Hi, I'm here for hours trying to put my modem into monitoring mode
<SLXViper> did you change anything? xorg.conf/Keyboard|Mouse-settings/monitor/...?
<synteth> Hi, I'm here for hours trying to put my modem into monitoring mode,can someone tell me?
<SLXViper> did you change anything? xorg.conf/Keyboard|Mouse-settings/monitor/...?
<shadowhywind> ok, so i just restored my xorg config fback to what i had 3 months ago *just to be on the safe side*
<shadowhywind> and nothing. even xev isn't recongizeing the key press
<SLXViper> hum...
<shadowhywind> the only other thing that i did that i could think that would have had an effect was trying to get my wii remote to work
<dueperdue> somewane can tell me a software equal at notepad in windows?
<shadowhywind> Let me purge those programs and see what happens
<jeremy_> is this the right channel to help me get my ipod to work on kubuntu
<shadowhywind> kedit, kate, editplus works under wine
<shadowhywind> jeremy_ yes, someone may know the answer
<romunov> i get this error: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you haverequested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstabledistribution that some required packages have not yet been createdor been moved out of Incoming.
<romunov> any ideas what might have caused this? i haven't touched the resource.list at all
<jeremy_> it was working fine yesterday but today it hangs when it tries to mount
<synteth> Hi, I'm here for hours trying to put my modem into monitoring mode,can someone tell me?
<jeremy_> i have an ipod nano 3rd gen in kubuntu 7.10 , libgpod 6.0, and amarok 1.4.8.
<llutz> synteth: use kppp chatfunction or minicom to send commands to your modem
<romunov> weird, there's no konqueror in the apt installed menu
<shadowhywind> konqueror i think is in some kde package *not sure though*
<romunov> yes, i had it, but i uninstalled it
<romunov> i need it briefly, though
<llutz> !info konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror (source: kdebase): KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 2002 kB, installed size 5340 kB
<jeremy_> ipod was working fine yesterday but today it hangs when it tries to mount
<jeremy_> i have an ipod nano 3rd gen in kubuntu 7.10 , libgpod 6.0, and amarok 1.4.8.
<shadowhywind> so purge+ reboot still nothing..
<romunov> funny, slovenia disappeared from sources list
<kubuntu_> can someone help me with kde4?
<emilsedgh> !kde4 | vhozard
<ubotu> vhozard: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<vhozard> how can i move the kmenu button?
<vhozard> real quick: howto move the kmenu button in the taskbar?
<cannon> hey guys, how do you format a hdd in linux?
<cheguevara_> gparted
<jpatrick> cheguevara_: o/
<SLXViper> qtparted for the gui people.
<flipstar> qtparted on kubuntu
<cannon> ta
<cheguevara_> meh i hate recommending something thats been dead upstream for like 2 years :P
<cannon> ugh!
<cheguevara_> oh actually its not anymore, never mind :P
<icanhasadmin> fdisk, mkswap, mkfs... all your friend.
<cannon> how do I unmount a partition?
<cannon> like sda3
<shadowhywind> umount /dev/sda3
<flipstar> sudo umount <mountpoint>
<icanhasadmin> ...
<flipstar> or right click unmount in /media
<cannon> oh no!
<cannon> permission denied to mount again
<shadowhywind> Ok so i have ran out of ideas why my back/forward buttons no longer are recongizied, anyone have any ideas?
<cannon> lol
<cannon> <<< linux noob! :D
<icanhasadmin> sudo..
<cannon> mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<flipstar> shadowhywind: which mouse are you using and what did you changed ?
<cannon> sudo mount /dev/sda3 <<< is that the right command?
<flipstar> cannon: sudo mount /dev/sda3 <mountpoint>
<cannon> what does mount point mean?
<flipstar> a directory where you want to mount
<shadowhywind> its a logitech *not sure model, lets say mx1000*. They only thing that i can think of that would have affected this, was i tried to get my wii remote to connect and use it as a mouse
<cannon> hmmmm?
<cannon> just root of it
<cannon> so sudo mount /dev/sda3 /
<cannon> ?
<shadowhywind> But i have since, restored my xorg back 3 months, and purged all the packages that i installed yesterday
<icanhasadmin> or /media/sda3
<cannon> k
<flipstar> cannon: you have to create that directory before like "sudo mkdir /media/newmountpoint; sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/newmountpoint
<flipstar> "
<cannon> cannon@cannon-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<cannon> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<cannon> huh? lol
<cannon> could you give me example syntax pls?
<cannon> am not familiar yet with this mountpoint stuff
<flipstar> this is no linux drive..?
<icanhasadmin> uh, use -t maybe?
<icanhasadmin> yeah, what filesystem is it formatted in? fat32? ext3? ntfs?
<flipstar> shadowhywind: you lucky, there is a tool for logitech mices..
<shadowhywind> really?
<cannon> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/sda3': File exists ??? :'(
<cannon> this is driving me nuts!
<flipstar> shadowhywind: yepp >lomoco
<dueperdue> somewane can tell me a programm for convert .avi in divx?
<shadowhywind> thanks, will look into that quickly, still kind of odd that it just stoped working suddenly
<cannon> sorry icanhasadmin ext3
<shaka> #Oslo
<icanhasadmin> try sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<cannon> k
<flipstar> shadowhywind: maybe some update overwrote your config.. or something else was changed
<cannon> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<cannon>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<cannon>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<cannon>        dmesg | tail  or so
<flipstar> cannon: you sure /dev/sda3 is correct ?
<cannon> well ealier it said it already existed
<icanhasadmin> true, it said the folder was there
<icanhasadmin> cannon: did you unplug the usb drive? :P
<cannon> it's not usb
<cannon> it's sata
<cannon> i really don't wanna not have access to almost 500gb
<icanhasadmin> hm, i'm pretty nub myself.. wouldn't that show as hda?
<flipstar> nope
<cannon> no as it's sata
<icanhasadmin> ic
<cannon> ide's are hda
<icanhasadmin> gotcha
<cannon> let me show you what I have
<icanhasadmin> would mount -l help us at all flipstar? :P
<cannon> partition 3 has a "mount point of /media/sda3" and "type of ext3" and "device of /dev/sda3"
<cannon> and is currenly showing as disabled in disk and filesystems manager
<valeriyk> anyone know why my pinnacle pctv pro won't output any sound?
<valeriyk> i get audio fine
<flipstar> cannon: you might want to run fsck to see if something wrong with the drive itself
<cannon> k
<flipstar> >sudo fsck /dev/sda3
<cannon> this is driving me nuts
<valeriyk> http://pastebin.com/m323fce4b
<cannon> ooooooooooooh
<valeriyk> that's the relevent dmesg
<valeriyk> output
<cannon> now i think we are getting somewhere
<cannon> ack
<dorkface> Hi all, I was wondering if it was possible to run two different programs at the same time, from the CLI.  IE.  Open a firefox window going to google.com and an opera window going to yahoo.com at the same time
<cannon> ima re-install and hope I can format from the install cd
<cannon> hey flipstar, you couldn't connect to me reomotely could ya?
<flipstar> i dont want to responsible for breaking anything :P
<cannon> please? lol
<slow-motion> hi
<cannon> noooooooooooooooOOO! :(
<valeriyk> dorkface: try using & at the end of the command
<valeriyk> dorkface: IE, firefox &
<valeriyk> opera &
<valeriyk> works with any program from the cli, & means to free the terminal after its started
<dorkface> sweet, thanks
<flipstar> brb
<valeriyk> np
<valeriyk> http://pastebin.com/m323fce4b
<valeriyk> that's my dmesg for my tv tuner, anyone know why I don't have sound?
<valeriyk> i dont ave it plugged into the back with the short cord, but it's plugged into my mobo sound input
<cedric_> does anyone else that me have problem to join the repository for gusty
<siofwolves> i can install java ok as java app's run ok. firefox keeps asking me in install java though if for example i wish to play runescape. is there something else i should be doing?
<icanhasadmin> don't use firefox
<Dragnslcr> siofwolves- check /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Dragnslcr> See if there's a Java plugin in there
<siofwolves> Dragnslcr, ok. thx.
<icanhasadmin> siofwolves: just connected to runscape in firefox.. it seems to work ok here
<synteth> Hi, I'm here for hours trying to put my modem into monitoring mode,can someone tell me?
 * cheguevara_ waves at siofwolves 
<cheguevara_> siofwolves, u might remember me as eremini :P
<llutz> synteth: use kppp chatfunction or minicom to send commands to your modem
<synteth> how's that?
<siofwolves> icanhasadmin, firefox keeps promting me to install the plugin, which is the jre.
<siofwolves> hi cheguevara_
<ubuntu> hiya
<synteth> llutz i've installed minicom
<synteth> and now'
<siofwolves> Dragnslcr, no java plugin in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<llutz> synteth: "man minicom"
<synteth> thank you very much =)
<Dragnslcr> siofwolves- that would be the problem then
<llutz> synteth: http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=Howto&pagename=Remote-Serial-Console-HOWTO/modem-minicom.html
<siofwolves> Dragnslcr, how do i install the plugin?
<pushax> can someone suggest a good picture editor?
<pushax> siofwolves: have you tried Adept?
<siofwolves> pushax, yep, i've installed java through adept
<Dragnslcr> siofwolves- I think it should install the plugin automatically if you have Firefox installed when you install Java
<pushax> siofwolves: I come inlate tot he convo...  no probs
<synteth> llutz thanks
<siofwolves> huh
<pushax> can someone suggest a good picture editor?
<Arwen> pushax, GIMP
<przemek_> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Dragnslcr> siofwolves- check if you have sun-java6-plugin installed
<siofwolves> ok, i'm going to remove all traces of java and try reinstalling
<SingingTweety> pushax: take some time and learn gimp
<pushax> Arwen: thansk.  I forgot that name.  I was confusion it with gwenview whish only displays
<Artimus> Should I have to add a resume= option to Grub to make hibernation work?  I've always had the option in there (by  habit).  Should it pick up the swap device by itself?
<pushax> pls overlook typos...
<pushax> SingingTweety: will do thanks.
<JasonWard> Hi I need help with speedCrunch. I want my input to be done in hex, changing output is straightforward but input?
<Dragnslcr> JasonWard- hex numbers are just prefixed with 0x
<pushax> JasonWard: Kcalc allows hex input if that's what you're talking about?
<ign0ramus> Hello all.  Easy question - what's a quick and easy way to set pop-up reminders in Kubuntu, similar to how MS Outlook does?  Difficulty: I'm not running any email clients...
<JasonWard> ok thanks guys.I should have thought of 0x myself xD
<flipstar> ign0ramus: check knotes
<ign0ramus> flipstar: checking.  thx
<SingingTweety> pushax: another program worth learning is xara xtreme btw
<pushax> SingingTweety: will check that out!
<ign0ramus> flipstar: it doesn't actually "pop up" to remind me at the proper time, does it?  How do i set reminders, and what about recurrence?
<ign0ramus> flipstar:
<ign0ramus> flipstar: it seems like it just leaves a "sticky note" on the desktop... is that accurate?
<flipstar> oh ähm seems like the wrong proggy..see kontact instead
<ign0ramus> flipstar: ok - checking now.  thx for your help
<valeriyk> http://pastebin.com/m323fce4b
<valeriyk> anyone know why i'm not getting any audio from my tv tuner?
<ign0ramus> flipstar: sweet - this looks like what i was looking for.  thanks man.
<HailandKill> I've edited /etc/fstab so that it mounts a file system from a server using nfs. The system is mounted if I run mount -a but never at boot.. any idea why?
<valeriyk> do I need the bridge in the back, or should I get sound with the wire from the tv tuner to the motherboard
<cannon> hey all
<cannon> when installing kubuntu i formated my spare partition but now I can't access it ... i get the following error when trying to mount in Dolphin "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" ... any ideas?
<flipstar> try with sudo
<cannon> whats the command again?
<flipstar> you also could run dolphin as root>kdesu dolphin
<Stilo> hi! I've done an update of my kde (3.5.8 -> 3.5.9) Now i see all my folders on the desktop!? What happens?
<cannon> SWEEEEEEEEEET! lol
<cannon> it's working now
<JasonWard> how do I change my file manager from Dolphin to Konquerer in KDE?
<flipstar> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<cannon> whats the lost and found folder for?
<Stilo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cannon> imo dolphin is much better than konqueror
<flipstar> imo konqueror is much better than dolphin
<JasonWard> why? konquerer is neater. if you want to I'd like you to convince me to not change
<JasonWard> please
<cannon> heh
<cannon> i've been using it for only 24 hours
<cannon> so just my first impressions m8
<shadowhywind> you know i hated dolphin up to the point where i reliazed i cout edit the toolbar *add the up and reload arrows* and have loved it ever since
<cannon> time to install compiz :)
<siofwolves> Dragnslcr, pushax, i fixed the java problem with "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/"
<siofwolves> thanks for your help :)
<pushax> siofwolves: no.  good to hear
<pushax> siofwolves: np.  good to hear
<JasonWard> *add the up and reload arrows*? what do you mean?
<cannon> hmmm
<cannon> i now have access to my 500gb sata
<JasonWard> shadowhywind, *add the up and reload arrows*?
<cannon> but how do I get apps to auto write to it?
<cannon> like with azureus
<shadowhywind> to go up one directory
<JasonWard> there is only a back and forward button
<flipstar-1> cannon: you have to set this in azureus
<cannon> yeah but it won't let me acess it
<flipstar-1> btw there are better clients then azureus..
<flipstar-1> cannon: then enable the permissions ..
<cannon> i have a shortcut to the drive on my desktop
<flipstar-1> right click >properties>permissions
<cannon> can I do it through that like you could in winwoes?
<jussi01> flipstar-1: what happened to flipstar?
<flipstar-1> flipstar is on tty9
<shadowhywind> JasonWard I know, thats i disliked it at first, But you can add it if you want
<jussi01> !ghost > flipstar-1
<JasonWard> oh i c.
<jussi01> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<JasonWard> how do I make my text appear red like that?
<flipstar-1> its a highlight
<jussi01> JasonWard: where?
<jussi01> JasonWard: whenever someone says your name, it will be red
<JasonWard> do I have to type these obscure names or is there a shortcut?
<jussi01> !tab | JasonWard
<ubotu> JasonWard: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<flipstar-1> jussi01: seems my client has autorejoin :)
<jussi01> flipstar-1: be quick :P
<JasonWard> awesome thanks
<jussi01> :)
<cannon> hey flipstar-1
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<cannon> when i browse for it should it show in filesystem tab?
<cannon> under places?
<cannon> hey jussi01
<flipstar-1> yes..depend on where you mounted it
<tekstacy> What would I use to make a dvd from an .avi file?
<cannon> well when i click on that it doesn't show any of the sata's
<cannon> it shows: cdroms, disk, floppy, and hda, no sda
<cannon> hmmm, i've checked the device manager
<cannon> and it has no Mount Point
<cannon> but dolphin allows me to browse it
<cannon> flipstar?
<cannon> * flipstar-1
<flipstar-1> maybe you should mount it if it isnt
<cannon> could you gimmie example syntax pls
<jussi01> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cannon> would this work: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3?
<cannon> ack, i got mount point doesn't exist
<flipstar-1> create /media/sda3 first
<flipstar-1> sudo mkdir /media/sda3
<cannon> thanks, it created
<cannon> i have another question though
<cannon> how can I allow az to create directories in there
<cannon> or allow any user
<flipstar-1> right click>properties>permissions
<subspider> hi can anyone tell me how to run teamspeak server
<subspider> ??
<subspider> i want to creat one
<subspider> i have alrreay installed
<cannon> lol, thats not ubuntu related
<subspider> ok so where do i go
<flipstar> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<subspider> cause is it is installed i just can't run it
<flipstar> its proprietry software
<superlatino> buenas  buenas
<superlatino> ups
<Jsn> After rebooting my desktop, the bootup is getting stuck on  Starting Kernal Log Daemon....  does anyone know how i can fix this?
<floogy> Hi, I'm a german ubuntuuser, eith this Problem:
<floogy> quanta: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : no contact to klauncher
<llutz> !de | floogy
<ubotu> floogy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<floogy> llutz thank you, but I already tried #ubuntu-de
<flipstar> floogy: this here is the kubuntu channel, ubuntu support in #ubuntu
<floogy> I guess the audience I could find here is a little bigger than there.
<flipstar> strange argument
<floogy> klauncher is a kde program I guess
<Jsn> After rebooting my desktop, the bootup is getting stuck on  Starting Kernal Log Daemon....  does anyone know how i can fix this?
<floogy> flipstar #kubuntu > #kubuntu-de
<floogy> Sorry, it seems that this is the right message I receive ;-) "quanta: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Cannot talk to klauncher"
<floogy> <Jsn> Did you already have a look into /var/log/daemon.log?
<Jsn> no not yet
<emilsedgh> floogy: i think your kded is dead
<emilsedgh> floogy: try to run kded
<floogy>  kded? I never heard about that daemon, hm, thanks. I'll have a look into it.
<Jsn> also, does anyone know if there is a way to configure grub to load a usb keyboard so that you can select which os you want to boot to?
<daw> <Jsn> enable usb - keyboard in bios settings
<emilsedgh> floogy: dont forget to tell me if it works
<floogy> Jsn, please have a look in your BIOS for "USB-Legacy-Support" or "USB-Keyboard-Support"
<Jsn> it is enabled but it still doesn't enable until windows or kubuntu loads
<Jsn> i figured that grub could load it as well
<floogy> emilsedgh I'll give it a try, and'll tell you later how it'll go
<daw> Jsn: seems that your bios doesnt support such keyboard
<daw> becouse had the same situation until I've enabled USB-keys in my bios
<Jsn> in my daemon.log file it states that it is trying to connect to LDAP server and that it can't contact, then it say that it's killed by TERM signal, then SIGTERM, quitting
<Jsn> how do i disable the LDAP server?
<pulaski> Hello, I run kubuntu 7.10 desktop and I'm working through a couple of python tutorials.  In doing this I've had to use python gasp (Graphical API For Stundents of Python).  I used apt-get to grab the python-gasp package but a lot of the functions I'm supposed to incorporate in the tutorial's scripts are not available after I import the gasp module or environment.  Python won't let me do a dir(gasp) to view the gasp contents.
<pulaski> Can anyone suggest any docs that would help identify current gasp functions or other useful info?
<floogy> emilsedgh I'm sorry to tell, that kded and Enter didn't suffice...
<flipstar> pulaski: try #python if it exists
<pulaski> ok thanks
<noaXess_kubuntu> hi all
<emilsedgh> floogy: hm, then i have no idea... :)
<floogy> That's a pitty, but thank you anyway ;-)
<noaXess_kubuntu> my power manager want run.. it show following error if i run it from console: http://pastebin.com/m743f176b
<noaXess_kubuntu> i'm on a laptop with 7.10
<noaXess_kubuntu> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noaXess_kubuntu> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<floogy> emilsedgh I tried it again: kded --new-startup
<floogy> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<floogy> KDE Daemon (kded) already running.
<emilsedgh> hm
<emilsedgh> there should be a problem with DCOP
<floogy> Yes, I think so, too
 * cannon turns the rain one :P
<cannon> i love that desktop effect
<noaXess_kubuntu> what is the command line tool to dimm the display brightness?
<cannon> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cannon> !g15
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g15 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<floogy> emilsedgh .xsession-errors: WARNING: Waiting for already running klauncher to exit.
<emilsedgh> floogy: i had this error, but restarting kde fixed it
<cannon> how do I control default programs?
<ForgeAus> Linux isn't UNIX-certified is it?
<floogy> emilsedgh .xsession-errors: WARNING: Another instance of klauncher is already running!
<floogy> kdeinit: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
<cannon> so I can change firefox to the default for all apps?
<emilsedgh> cannon: theres an option for it in system settings
<emilsedgh> cannon: i think in advanced tab
<cannon> i didn't see it
<floogy> But that's only temorary: http://www.mail-archive.com/expert@linux-mandrake.com/msg43248.html
<synteth> hi, i've installed flash player 9, but i still cant see any youtube movies.
<cannon> install firefox synteth ... if ya like that browser it comes auto
<Tm_T> synteth: how did you install flash, also, what browser?
<synteth> i've tried to install it
<synteth> but still cant see it in my kstart internet menu
<synteth> i'm using konqueror
<synteth> i've scan for plugins
<synteth> and installed from adobe website
<synteth> i cant see the firefox icon
<Tm_T> synteth: don't install that way
<Tm_T> !flash | synteth
<ubotu> synteth: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<floogy> emilsedgh I got it:
<cannon> you could install it with the packahe manager
<emilsedgh> ..?
<synteth> i did
<cannon> thats what I do as i've not figured out manual installs yet :P
<floogy> emilsedgh  kdeinit_shutdown && dcopserver_shutdown && kdeinit && quanta
<synteth> i install it
<synteth> but still cant see a thing
<synteth> :s
<cannon> should show in your internet menu
<synteth> but it doesnt
<emilsedgh> ah
<synteth> :s
<cannon> yeah
<floogy> emilsedgh I'll make a smal shellscript
<emilsedgh> floogy: so you restarted kdeinit and dcopserver, because kdeinit will start them i think
<cannon> synteth: try loading it from terminal and see what ya get
<cannon> >firefox
<floogy> yes, that's a workaround
<Jsn> how do you register a machine on the network in kbuntu?  It seems like my laptop is joined to the network but my desktop is not?
<cannon> loading up for ya synteth?
<synteth> it's installing again
<synteth> unpacking
<cannon> k
<synteth> ok
<synteth> now it shows
<synteth> in my internet thing
<cannon> sweet :)
<synteth> xD
<synteth> thanks
<cannon> np
<cannon> glad I could help
<synteth> i'm sorta noob
<cannon> especially as am prolly more noob than you
<cannon> <<< linux user for about 24 hours :D
<synteth> lol
<synteth> linux user for about 48 hours
<cannon> wanna learn together synteth? lol
<synteth> we could
<cannon> add me as an im contact
<gamerchick02> cannon; congrats on joining the linux movement :)
<cannon> heh, thanks gamerchick02
<cannon> i LOVE the community
<synteth> cannon how to do that?
<synteth> xD
<cannon> everyone is so willing to help
<gamerchick02> synteth; congrats too
<gamerchick02> i hope you both feel welcome
<synteth> thank you =)
<cannon> msn messenger, gmail, skype, etc
<gamerchick02> :)
<synteth> oh
<cannon> IM not i'm ;)
<gamerchick02> the community is one of the reasons i've stuck with K/Ubuntu
<gamerchick02> (i alternate between gnome and kde)
<cannon> that reminds me ... i need to install pidgin :P
<synteth> i only have kubuntu
<synteth> but i think i might have done a bad chose
<synteth> because
<cannon> why would ya wanna alternate?
<boggystudios> when I change the background picture of the panel I notice a grey line at the top of it.  How do I get rid of that line?
<gamerchick02> i switched to kubuntu yesterday... i was getting tired of gnome
<synteth> i've installed 7.10 gutsy
<gamerchick02> :)  cool
<synteth> and i should install the 8.04
<gamerchick02> i'll upgrade when it comes out
<cannon> am stuck with what i have for now
<gamerchick02> boggystudios: i'm looking into your problem
<synteth> but w'll stick to kde 3.5.9
<cannon> as I have run out of dvd's :P
<synteth> right?
<boggystudios> gamerchick02: this is on 6.06 by the way
<gamerchick02> oooh... i'm on Gutsy... i'm afraid my help might not actually "help" you
<gamerchick02> lemme look something up
<boggystudios> gamerchick02: shouldn't be too different, I don't think kde changed all that much till 4.0
<Jsn> gamerchick02: what was wrong with gnome?
<cannon> added ya synteth
<synteth> cannon receive it
<synteth> :p
<cannon> how come?
<cannon> lol, thought ya said cannot
<gamerchick02> nothing's wrong with gnome, i just wanted a change :)
<Lupshit> Hi
<cannon> whats the big difference between the 2 gamerchick02?
<cannon> hiya Lupshit
<gamerchick02> between gnome and kde?  the way it looks and some of the programs that come with it
<Lupshit> Only english people here T__T i'm french and i need a little help
<cannon> which is best supported?
<gamerchick02> but anything you run in gnome can be run in kde
<gamerchick02> and vice versa
<jpatrick> !fr | Lupshit
<ubotu> Lupshit: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cannon> yeah
<gamerchick02> cannon: both are well supported
<Lupshit> Thanks :)
<cannon> woah!
<cannon> that french channel has great support
<Lupshit> You might help me
<cannon> 200+ users!
<gamerchick02> not used to having choice, eh?
<cannon> heh
<cannon> am used to winwoes!
<Lupshit> :o
<gamerchick02> true
<Lupshit> Okay
<Lupshit> Thank you
<Lupshit> =)
<Lupshit> Bye
<Lupshit> have a nice day
<jpatrick> you too!
<cannon> you too Lupshit
<cannon> and gl
<Lupshit> Thanks
<gamerchick02> boggystudios: do you have the appearance set at elegant?
<boggystudios> yes
<floogy> bye
<gamerchick02> you've got a gray line at the top of it?  screenshot?  i'm just trying to determine if it's different from mine
<cannon> oooh, that reminds me ... how do I go about installing themes?
<gamerchick02> i've got a gray "line" too, but it's not super-noticable
<gamerchick02> themes for kde?  i'd try www.kde-look.org
<cannon> but how do I install em?
<cannon> i have a few that came with the os in emerald manager
<cannon> but I dunno how to "apply" em
<gamerchick02> icon themes? or kde themes?
<cannon> dektop themes
<cannon> so kde I assume
<mithraic> So I guess my ATI 9200 is just too damn slow to run xgl? i.e. when I enable xgl, window drags takes many seconds.
<cannon> but I don't wanna lose compiz fusion
<gamerchick02> heh... i really haven't figured that bit out
<gamerchick02> *sheepish grin*
<mithraic> Or maybe it's because I haven't enabled the right things in xorg.conf?
<cannon> am told you don't need xgl
<gamerchick02> how do you have compiz running?  i've had issues with it under kde?
<cannon> hey mithraic
<cannon> cannon@cannon-desktop:~$ compiz --replace
<cannon> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<cannon> works perfectly for me
<mithraic> Hi cannon.
<cannon> though I do have a very nice gpu :P
<cannon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<cannon> start a fresh with that guide mithraic
<cannon> i have found that doing it via the terminal is much more effiecient
<mithraic> thx
<cannon> np
<gamerchick02> cannon: terminal usually is more efficient :)
<boggystudios> gamerchick02: how should I get the pic to you?
<cannon> http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion <<< the best tut for setting up the amazing effects too! ;)
<radomircho> I need some help...if anyone can help me, just write it to me, please
<cannon> more efficient for me as I don't always know what packages to keep and to leave :P
<gamerchick02> boggystudios: do you have a flickr or photobucket account?  i'd just upload it there and then shoot me the link
<Lupshit> Thank you people
<Lupshit> I found what i needed
<Lupshit> =)
<Lupshit> Good bye
<cannon> cya
<radomircho> I've installed a 64bits version of kubuntu 7.10 and i tried to install some plugins for the mozilla firefox...but it says it's not working with 64bits editions...what can i do...can anyone help me?
<mithraic> cannon: When I run compiz --replace, I get this output:
<mithraic> http://pastebin.org/23966
<cannon> your getting a few not presetns there
<mithraic> yeah, and it seems it gives up.
<cannon> yeah, it's trying to load metacity
<cannon> you installed your drivers for your gpu?
<mithraic> Let me just get this clear: should the ATI driver figure out everything it needs to about my card, or do I need to set up xorg.conf to enable specific features?
<cannon> go here
<cannon> k, system settings, advanced
<mithraic> Well, it's running the open-source ATI, which is recommended for the 9200.
<cannon> then 4th on the top ... mine disappeared
<mithraic> Yeah, no restricted drivers.
<cannon> should show in restricted drivers if it "IS" installed
<mithraic> Right; it is not, and apparently isn't recommended for 9200 cards and below.
<boggystudios> gamerchick02: http://mdcarr.890m.com/taskbar.png
<cannon> hmmm, not sure if ytou should try it ... your call :P
<cannon> how old is your gpu?
<gamerchick02> ah... so it's a transparency thing
<cannon> i would try it my self :P
<gamerchick02> boggystudios, i see your issue
<gamerchick02> you're using the tranparency effect for the taskbar, right?
<boggystudios> gamerchick02: well, not exactly.  I couldn't get transparency to work so I just had a gradient into black instead of transparent, but either way the line remains.
<gamerchick02> ah
<gamerchick02> try to set the "appearance" to "for transparency" and the "panel background" to "enable transparency"
<gamerchick02> couldn't get it to work?
<cannon> back :)
<cannon> i lost my window handles!
<gamerchick02> not good
<cannon> lol
<cannon> i just logged out and in agfain :)
<boggystudios> gamerchick02: that makes the entire transparent, which would make the background show through, and the appearance setting sets the taskbar items to where they are black with a white border so that they can be visible no matter what your background is
<cannon> only took a min
<boggystudios> *entire panel transparent
<gamerchick02> ok
<gamerchick02> have you trawled the forums to see if anyone else has this issue?
<gamerchick02> (sometimes they do, sometimes not)
<boggystudios> that being said if I do set the panel background to transparent then the line goes away at the cost of my awesome gradient
<gamerchick02> ah, yes...
<boggystudios> but no, I was checking here to see if anyone had a quick fix first
<gamerchick02> do you have compiz enabled? (that might be causing some issue)
<boggystudios> compiz, nah. this is just plain old kde
<gamerchick02> k... i'd suggest to hop on over to the forumns and give a their search a spin... make sure you put dapper in the search string... i'm sorry i'm not of more help
<boggystudios> well it wasn't really all that important.  I was just getting tired of looking at the same old thing.  Maybe I will try again when 8.04 comes out.
<gamerchick02> good idea... i'm looking forward to the new release
<gamerchick02> is everyone else?
<Daisuke-Laptop> if they get it right, most definitely
<gamerchick02> cool
<gamerchick02> i always look forward to the next release... although i have been waiting til a few days after release to upgrade :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> i'll update the laptop when it goes beta 2 or so
<Daisuke-Laptop> desktop only when it's final
<cannon> lol @ fedora code >>> yum install compiz-fusion compiz-fusion-extras
<Daisuke-Laptop> and my fiancee's desktop when it goes final
<cannon> yummy! :D
<gamerchick02> :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> cannon: Yellowdog Update Manager = YUM
<kubuntu_> can someone help me with kde4?
<gamerchick02> Daisuke-Laptop: what laptop are you running it on?  my gateway doesn't like it
<cannon> ah
<Daisuke-Laptop> kubuntu_: #kubuntu-kde4
<Daisuke-Laptop> gamerchick02: dell 1420n
<gamerchick02> ah
<Daisuke-Laptop> inspiron
<Daisuke-Laptop> which has never seen windows, i'm proud to say
<vhozard> its a quick question: how can i move my kmenu butto?
<gamerchick02> vhozard: right click on it, go up to move, and move it wherever you want it :)
<gamerchick02> as long as you haven't locked the taskbar, you're good
<gamerchick02> or panel, i mean
<vhozard> gamerchick02 i know, but thats kde 3.xxx and i use kde4
<gamerchick02> oh... then, in that case... i can't help you (not running kde4)
<gamerchick02> sorry...
<vhozard> thanks anyway
<mithraic> Yay I finally got the proprietary ATI driver to install.
<mithraic> I'm going to shoot whoever replaced bash with dash for /bin/sh.
<gamerchick02> mithraic: cool
<mithraic> It breaks every shell script I've tried to run since upgrading.
<jpatrick> mithraic: that was ages ago
<llutz> mithraic: this will happen to many distros in future :(
<jpatrick> mithraic: and you should #!/bin/bash anyway
<mithraic> Well, that just shows how dependent people were on bash.
<mithraic> I do -- but -- case in point -- ATI's driver installer doesn't.
<mithraic> Nor do half of the scripts written by my colleagues :)
<jpatrick> mithraic: " every shell script" ?
<mithraic> Every one written not by me :)
<mithraic> i.e. the various and fragile pieces of our development system, which is nightmarish.
<vhozard> someone with a XXODD laptop?
<jpatrick> mithraic: try: sed s/sh/bash ? :)
<mithraic> perl -i.bak, usually.
<Jsn0327> is KNetwork manager the same as network manager in gusty?
<zimon> Jsn0327: no .. it's just the gui for networkmanager
<Jsn0327> well i am having a problem with it on my dell laptop.  The driver is installed correctly, the wifi light blinks 50 miles an hour and i can scan with it and connected through wireless assistant but when i right click on the KNetwork Manager icon and goto connection information, it says that there is no device
<Servettas> show can i install kde thema?
<Servettas> how can i install kde thema?
<Servettas> can anyone help me pls how can i install kde thema?
<rootking> I was installing the xubuntu desktop on kubuntu 6.10 and got the error "Konsole is unable to open a PTY" how do i fix this problem im a linux newbie BTW?
<cannon> !kbfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cannon> awww
<ebi_> nabend
<LinuxNewbie_> I was installing the xubuntu desktop on kubuntu 6.10 and got the error "Konsole is unable to open a PTY" how do i fix this problem im a linux newbie BTW?
<Servettas> can anyone help me pls how can i install kde thema?
<jpatrick> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jpatrick> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<jpatrick> Servettas: ^
<Servettas> jpatrick, thanks
<LinuxNewbie_> I was installing the xubuntu desktop on kubuntu 6.10 and got the error "Konsole is unable to open a PTY" how do i fix this problem im a linux newbie BTW?
<Methlogic> i install... i partitioned my disk and rebooted i got to the install screen hit ok then it goes to CMD prompt and says everything is ok... then my screen turns green and fades slowly....
<Methlogic> anyoe help me?
<cannon> who knows what app this is? >>> http://blogage.de/files/1129/thumbnail?transparent-gtk-murrine2.png
<Jsn0327> how do you make a script executable?
<kenneth> chmod +x script
<Jsn0327> thanks
<martijn81> how can i control my mothers imac from my kubuntu machine?
<SlimeyPete> vnc?
<SlimeyPete> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<SlimeyPete> or ssh, if macos supports it by default
<LinuxNewbie_> I was installing the xubuntu desktop on kubuntu 6.10 and got the error "Konsole is unable to open a PTY" how do i fix this problem im a linux newbie But not new to computers..
<airex> hello, people!
<phoku2> !dlisp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dlisp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phoku2> meh.
<martijn81> SlimeyPete: is there a GUI for vnc?
<SlimeyPete> martijn81: actually check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleRemoteDesktop
<SlimeyPete> I dunno if there's a "Terminal Sever Client" in kubuntu though
<martijn81> SlimeyPete: the part "Accessing the Mac From Ubuntu" is based on gnome :(
<SlimeyPete> martijn81: try just running xtightvncviewer without agruments, it may pop up a GUI
<SlimeyPete> I know tightvnc does have a GUI under Windows
<ShadowKnight> hi all.
<ShadowKnight> Does anyone here know anything about linux antiviruses?
<swatto> dont really need to bother with them ive been told shadowknight
<nosrednaekim> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<swatto> how long does a user stay in root when they have opened system settings or something like that?
<swatto> or if doing a sudo command
<ShadowKnight> okay, thanks for the link, but where can i get the software you mentioned? The more people praise something as indestructible, the more wary I am...
<nosrednaekim> ShadowKnight: you just need a good firewall
<Dragnslcr> swatto- I believe sudo credentials are cached for 10 or 15 minutes
<ShadowKnight> I have one, but short of disconnecting the network cable, there's no way I can ensure that nothing's piggybacking on the authorized traffic.
<pauljw> ShadowKnight, it's true that linux doesn't really need an a/v package, but it's good citizenship that if you exchange emails with people who use windows, you should protect them from infection.
<swatto> can you change the cache time Dragnslcr
<ShadowKnight> alright, thank you all for the advice.
<ShadowKnight> cya.
<Dragnslcr> swatto- yes, not sure how though. I'm looking through the man page
<Dragnslcr> "a timestamp is updated and the user may then use sudo without a password
<Dragnslcr>        for a short period of time (15 minutes unless overridden in sudoers)"
<^Jsn^> is there any way to setup manual ip configuration in network manager for a wireless profile with WPA?
<Dragnslcr> swatto- the option is timestamp_timeout
<swatto> ok thankyou :)
<Dragnslcr> swatto- Defaults timestamp_timeout=N
<Dragnslcr> I think
<tekteen> ^Jsn^: it is hard
<Dragnslcr> Or so the sudoers man page seems to tell me
<tekteen> ^Jsn^: it is another bug in the knetworkmanager
<^Jsn^> damnit
<gargoyle76> I'm trying to change my monitor settings.  I can't seem to get anything to work
<gargoyle76> laptop res. 1200x800
<tekteen> !X
<^Jsn^> tekteen: is there another app that can do it?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tekteen> ^Jsn^: I do not know of any
<gargoyle76> ok...i'll try
<tekteen> ^Jsn^: unfortunately how I would do it falls under "works for me"
<tekteen> and is hard to explain
<cannon> hi all
<tekteen> hi
<BizMan> hey everyone i just installed an extra sata 500gb internal hd
<BizMan> how do i get linux to notice it?
<BizMan> do i format it to fat32? then mount it?
<BizMan> any help would be appreciated it
<BizMan> anyone?
<^u^> BizMan, will it be a linux only disk or used with windows as well?
<cannon> ext3 would be better
<BizMan> linux only, samba share
<BizMan> i will no thave windows installed
<cannon> winwoes FTL!
<^u^> BizMan, then ext3 is best as cannon says :)
<BizMan> ok thats what i did
<BizMan> but
<BizMan> it now says that i have 8gb or so in use?
<BizMan> from what
<BizMan> i havent done anything to it yet
<^u^> BizMan, what says you have 8G in use?
<BizMan> gparted
<BizMan> its a 500gb hd, brand new but it says size about 465gb
<BizMan> 7.5 gb in use
<^u^> BizMan, does gparted say the disk is 492G instead of 500?
<BizMan> 465.76 instead of 500
<BizMan> why is that?
<cannon> The Spinx menu looks (depending on the skin) like the picture below [nookie, please insert a picture here].
<cannon> lol
<cannon> nookie didn;'t get the message!
<^u^> BizMan, marketing - it is 500G with 1G as 1000 bytes - but 1G is 1024 bytes
<BizMan> bastards
<BizMan> ^u^, but anyways how is 7.5 in use?
<^u^> BizMan, hehe :)
<BizMan> all i did was format it
<BizMan> to ext3
<^u^> BizMan, no idea - use gparted to remove/delete that
<BizMan> delete the partition?
<BizMan> theres only the ext3 one
<milian> someone I know has problems with mounting usb devices via GUI. manual mounting in the cli works fine but he wants to use GUI. this would be a HAL problem, right?
<^u^> BizMan, it might be the partition table but it seems large for that - can you see any data on there?
<milian> dmesg and everything looks fine - I dunno where he should look for errors
<BizMan> i havent even mounted it yet
<BizMan> hows the best way to go about that
<^u^> BizMan, in konsole do   df -h
<BizMan> in terms of adding it to fstab
<BizMan> give me a minute, im reformatting it again
<tux_> hmmm
<BizMan> damn samething after the format
<BizMan> hold on let me try what u suggested
<BizMan> ^u^, it doesnt show in the list
<^u^> BizMan, might have to mount it first
<BizMan> the new hd is called sdb1
<BizMan> ok how do we do that
<^u^> BizMan, in konsole type   sudo mkdir /media/"Something"    then     sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/"Something   where Something is what you want it mounted as
<Paarth> I'm having trouble logging in to my box. i'm at the well.... welcome screen I guess you would call it, and everything is typed in correctly, but it won't go in to my account. the screen turns black and then just comes back to the welcome screen. this happens even if I change the setting (I've tried fluxbox, kde, MVM, failsafe....) I tried using console login, removed /tmp/.X0-lock and did...
<Paarth> ...startx but I got errors and the server refused to start. could somebody help?
<BizMan> what are these things typically called?
<^u^> BizMan, storage  movies whatever - call it Ralph :)
<tux_> does anyone know anything about bluetooth?
<BizMan> /dev/sdb1             459G  199M  435G   1% /media/Storage
<BizMan> pl
<BizMan> ok
<BizMan> thats what it shows with df -h
<Shadow_mil2> AH
<BizMan> Now it shows only 435tb available out of the 459?
<BizMan> does that make sense?
<Paarth> anybody have any ideas on what to do?
<tux_> tells me you have a TON of h/d space
<^u^> BizMan, never had a 500G disk but I wouldn't be happy with it
<BizMan> but whats using the 199mb of space
<BizMan> and how do i get the drive to show in my storage media tab?
<^u^> BizMan, that would be the file table stuff
<^u^> BizMan, to mount it with fstab open fstab with sudo
<BizMan> opened
<^u^> Bizman add the line - /dev/sdb1	/media/Storage  ext3  defaults  0		2
<BizMan> then mount -a?
<^u^> BizMan, yep
<BizMan> this is what i get after that command
<BizMan> sudo mount -a
<BizMan> [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<guztavoelias_> holas
<^u^> BizMan, in sudo fstab go to the end of the last line and hit enter then save the file
<guztavoelias_> sever spanish?
<^u^> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<guztavoelias_> ty
<guztavoelias_> thank
<^u^> denada
<BizMan> ok done
<BizMan> but it still doesnt show in the storage media location in dolphin
<^u^> BizMan, then   mount -a
<tux_> does anyone know how to get kbluetooth to stop letting my mouse and keyboard disconnect after inactivity?
<BizMan> did that, do i need to reboot?
<tux_> kinda makes it hard when if I go afk for 15min I have to reboot my comp lol
<^u^> BizMan, I would normally reboot
<BizMan> ok ill be back
<BizMan> thanks for your helpo
<^u^> k
<^u^> !bluetooyh > tux_
<martijn81> SlimeyPete: that worked out fine!
<matt1728> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<^u^> oops
<martijn81> thanks man
<tux_> heh.. tux.. my little penguin buddy.. I carry him with me everywhere
<ubuntu> after installing kubuntu.. i can customize my kernel, correct?
<ubuntu> no problems...
<ubuntu> i'll take that as a yes :)
<^u^> of course you can :)
<tux_> spin the cube
 * cannon spins his cube!
 * martijn81 wants composite effects in kwin soon
<matt1728> !kwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RSC-232> hi. xorg.conf has the resolutions but display settings only shows 640x480
<cannon> whats kwin?
<cannon> a compiz alternative?
<_eFFe_> beryl
<milian> cannon: kwin is the default KDE window manager
<cannon> i gave myself an electric shocker earlier
<milian> and martijn81: use KDE4 with the kwin-composite
<milian> works like a charm
<cannon> it hurt my arm for about 3 hours ... you think it was bad for me? lol
<cannon> how do I change emerald themes?
<martijn81> milian: the kubuntu alpha kde4 is not that good to be honest
<milian> compile kde4 yourself :P
<milian> I'm gone bye
<martijn81> yeah, but how....
<martijn81> is there a guide for that?
<martijn81> i am off, have a good one all
<RSC-232> i fixed the resolution problem i had to select my moniter in display settings but now its blurry
<dennister> hey ppl...am having a bit of trouble loading a livecd of gutsy on this p4 I'm testing
<dennister> tried a number of special boot parameters, like 'live vga=771 noapic no laspic" and while i can clearly see boot process, it just stops & hangs...any ideas?
<Daisuke-Laptop> no lapic, not laspic
<dennister> sorry, did use 'no lapic as a boot parameter
<Daisuke-Laptop> had the same issue, and *just* using noapic and nolapic worked
<dennister> hmmm...can try that, although i should probably state that i'm using a simple pci video card, and have disabled the agp slot in bios
<Daisuke-Laptop> if you're getting video at all, you should be okay there
<Daisuke-Laptop> pci cards work okay enough (media box in the living room can attest to that, wee geforce 2)
<dennister> anyone have any other suggestions i can try when i go downstairs and test Daisuke-Laptop's idea?
<RickKnight> Help! Feisty/Gutsy upgrade went OK, but unable to boot after. I get this error...http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/59856/ Can someone help me sort this?
<dennister> i also get this message with livecd: "strange...dazed and confused, I will try to continue"
<dennister> guess gutsy and the cd have a sense of humor
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> Does anybody here use Ktorrent?
<dennister> i use ktorrent daily
<x_link> dennister: Okey, does it work good for you now?
<x_link> It has been really strange for me this last couple of days or this last week.
<dennister> but it crashes daily, too ...lol...usually it does fine...i just start it up again
<x_link> It shuts down by itself etc.
<x_link> dennister: Yeah, for me as well!
<x_link> dennister: Why is that?
<dennister> yep...it's been doing that for months...unfortunately, i don't know why
<dennister> i keep hoping a bug fix will correct it, but not yet
<x_link> dennister: Okey, really strange.
<x_link> Cause it has only been like this for a week maybe for me.
<x_link> Not more than 2 weeks anyway.
<dennister> ok, well, like i said, it's been months for me, even back when i was still on feisty
<dennister> oh well, gonna go downstairs and see if the simpler boot options will work
<matt1728> what is nspluginviewer? anyone had it crash before
<nick_> hey i need help
<matt1728> with?
<nick_> with java x64 how to install it
<nick_> on x86_64
<matt1728> try this
<matt1728>  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<nick_> ok
<nick_> not pack existe for this aplication
<matt1728> open adept manager and search for java
<nick_> ok
<matt1728> probably the easiest way
<nick_> let me try
<synteth> hi, i'm willing to install a theme from kde, i've tried to run the file theme but nothing happens
<xtknight> is there any way to upgrade to kde 4.x?
<xtknight> a repository for gutsy?
<nick_> download de beta
<nick_> the *
<NickPresta> xtknight, there are instructions here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php
<xtknight> NickPresta, ahh thanks
<synteth> can someone help me?
<nick_> matt1728: i think its going to work
<dennister> ok, booting with the livecd and a simple 'live noapic no lapic' didn't help...the message I got was the by-now-familiar "are you using a strange powersaving feature? dazed and confused,I will try to continue" and during the verbose booting (nosplash) without the livecd, i get a message that it can't do cpu scaling
<dennister> this is actually a p4 cpu, complete with 1G of rambus memory
<nick_> matt1728: hey i have another question for you
<matt1728> yea?
<nick_> i have a logitech g5 and when i use it about like 5 min its going of and i can't use it
<nick_> i have to use my wireless mouse ps/2
<dennister> oh well, this was for testing the board, ram & stuff anyway...don't want to try the alternatecd because i want to get a larger hdd b4 i set up this server
<matt1728> is it usb?
<dennister> ttyl folks
<matt1728> might the driver
<nick_> ya
<nick_> maybe
<matt1728> i use a laptop but never had a mouse problam
<matt1728> try reinstalling the driver
<nick_> how :S
<matt1728> adept manager search for logitech it should show up if not then i have no idea
<matt1728> lol
<nick_> hahaha ok thanks
<matt1728> np
<matt1728> did yooou get java to work?
<matt1728> how do i register the IRC nick
<matt1728> ?
<matt1728> !nick
<nick_> yes
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<clsk> is there a way to get GTK applications not to look so... ugly? as in maybe use the KDE theme or something like that?
<anon32> clsk, that should be the default, actually
<anon32> it doesn't quite work though
<clsk> ah
<clsk> hopefully it'll get fixed with the beta version then
<nick_> hey matt1728
<matt1728> hey
<nick_> limewire not work .deb
<nick_> my bad
<nick_> im not to hot now lol
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> it wont let me gegister
<matt1728> register*
<derdui_> Hi, does anybody know, why i cant create a new partition with gparted, the partitions are locked..... but iam root
<synteth> i need some help installing a kdm theme
<synteth> i need some help installing a kdm theme, i dont even know how it works
<jpatrick> !changetheme | synteth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !changethemes | synteth
<ubotu> synteth: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<synteth> thank you very much
<matt1728> !chess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chess - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matt1728> !fics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !msgthebot > matt1728 (see pm)
<tikka> can someone help me with apt-get.. its being a real pain. unmet deps, dpkg: error processing ... trying to overwrite .. etc
<soulrider> does anyone ahve any tips on how to secure ssh ?
<jpatrick> soulrider: it is secure :-/
<soulrider> tikka: what problems are you having ?
<jpatrick> !aptfix | tikka
<ubotu> tikka: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sgrover> tikka: did you do an update/upgrade first?
<Dragnslcr> soulrider- yeah, don't give anyone your password
<tikka> im not sure where the problem came from, i mostly use apt-get however have lately let adept_updater do some things.. since then I noticed I am unable to do any package management
<sgrover> soulrider: ssh is very well documented online... I remember seeing a few articles on locking it down...
<sgrover> I'll see if I can track any down.
<tikka> i just ran the command listed by the bot, should i attept apt-get update next or ?
<tikka> attempt*
<sgrover> tikka: I would
<tikka> okeys
<sgrover> doing an update is harmless.  If that doesn't work, then you have other problems.
<tikka> i see
<tikka> okeys, update was fine
<sgrover> If that *does* work, that might take care of the dependancy issues...
<tikka> ahh i see
<tikka> okeys hope so
<sgrover> k, now do an upgrade
<sgrover> soulrider: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8759
<tux__> anyone know how to make my windows machine see one of my hd's?
<matt1728> as a dual boot?
<sgrover> soulrider: a google search for "securing ssh" had a lot of responses... :)  (I'll have to remember to check them out myself too.. :) )
<tikka> The upgrade failed: http://pastebin.ca/945403 (deps not installed (relating to e17))
<sgrover> tux__: make the drive a FAT partition.  Or share the drive with Samba (windows shares).
<tux__> no no
<tux__> on my network
<tux__> I've got a windows machine on the other side of the house..
<matt1728> oh
<matt1728> samba?
<tux__> I can grab the stuff of of that computer.. but it can't see me
<tikka> tux__ i use windows file and print sharing, to share my external usb hdd over the lan, to my linux laptop. I used smb4k gui tool to found it.
<matt1728> i dont think windows can open ext3
<tikka> tux__: as he said, samba probably is the key here :). you need a service of sorts on your linux side
<tux__> lol actually I'm trying to share my usb hd lol
<matt1728> cause i have a dual boot
<matt1728> and windows cant read the linux HD
<matt1728> but linux can read it fine
<tikka> install ext2fs driver
<sgrover> tikka: check your sources.list file to make sure you have the default entries set.  It would look like you have or have had a repository listed that isn't compatible... maybe... :)
<tikka> interesting, thanks i will take a look
<tux__> that's weird matt.. cause linux reads all my hd's fine.. even the windows partition lol
<sgrover> matt1728: in your case you need either a FAT partition, or the ext2fs driver....
<matt1728> it does fore me too.. im just saying that windows wont read anything but its own
<sgrover> tux__: access over the network is file sharing.  Samba is what you want in this case.
<tikka> if i remove repos, for example e17 which i do not wish to use any more anyway.. will it cause apt to be incapble of remove?
<tux__> cool beans
<sgrover> tikka: try doing apt-get remove enlightenment then....  (I thinkthat's the package name)
<sgrover> tux__: there's a ton of guides out there - in your case, look for the very simple ones - just a plain "share" server.
<tikka> sgrover: i am greeted with unmet deps, telling me to apt-get -f install to force it.. but i tried that earlier to no avail
<sgrover> tux__: Samba can do a whole lot more, and can be a little awkward to get going right (specially if you've never done it before)
<tikka> tux__: as sgrover said.. it can be awkward.. years ago i had my samba open to the world unprotected for 16 days before i realised.. thankfully I am not so stupid these days
<sgrover> tikka: just a guess here, but try apt-get purge enlightenment  - that should remove anything having to do with enlightenment from your server...
<tux__> so I'm gonna have to set the sharing properties up before the winblows machine is gonna see it
<myrtille> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sgrover> tux__: the box you are trying to share... is it a server or a workstation?
<tikka> sgrover: eek i tried, but it is still being stubborn. Same messages regarding deps.
<tux__> just my desktop, so a workstation
<sgrover> tikka: it was worth a shot.. :)
<tikka> yeah agreed :)
<sgrover> tux__: ok, in that case, it might be even easier...  is it Kubuntu?  If so, then KDE has a sharing option that take care of the samba parts for you... one sec, I'll track down the details
<tux__> yeah it's Kubuntu
<sgrover> tikka: you've tried "apt-get -f install" ?  Or "apt-get upgrade --fix-missing"?
<sourcemaker> I am unable to install the current syke version... how can I find the reasion for crash?
<sourcemaker> the last message is: unable to overwrite image : /usr/share/icons/skype.png
<Biggles> how do you install a window decoration theme?
<tekteen> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MidMark> sourcemaker: uninstall the previous version might help
<tekteen> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<MidMark> seems you have an incompatible version
<sourcemaker> MidMark: you tried... does not help
<MidMark> sourcemaker: where did you downloaded skype?
<MidMark> and which version?
<sourcemaker> MidMark: problem solved... :-)
<sourcemaker> MidMark: there is a depedency packages... with occured the problem.... uninstall and reinstall solved the problem
<MidMark> mmm ok
<sgrover> tux__: go to System Settings, then "Sharing" under the Network & connectivity section.  Then File Sharing.  In there you can set up file sharing.
<sgrover> tux__: you'll probably need to install samba first though - apt-get install samba
<tux__> on my kubuntu or on the windows box
<Biggles> that didnt really help...
<tux__> I already have samba
<sgrover> tux__: on kubuntu
<tux__> ok
<sgrover> tux__: then after you set up that File Sharing bit, you *should* be able to right-click/properties on the directory you want shared, then go to the sharing tab and enable it.  At that point, windows *should* be able to see the share
<tux__> smb and nfs servers are not installed on this machine, to enable this module the servers must be installed
<sgrover> tux__: then you don't have samba installed - you have the smbclient tools installed.
<sgrover> you need the samba server.
<tux__> ah gotcha
<tux__> hmmm.. my adept shows I have samba
<tux__> nm don't have all the dependencies
<sourcemaker> will there a next update for kde 3.5.9 available?
<jpatrick> sourcemaker: .9 is available, what do you mean?
<sourcemaker> jpatrick:  3.5.10 or 3.6?
<tux__> well that was cute.. suddenly logged me out
<jpatrick> sourcemaker: I don't think there will be, but I'm not sure
<sourcemaker> jpatrick: ok
<sourcemaker> jpatrick: so I have to wait... until kde4 is stable for productive use :-)
<jpatrick> sourcemaker: most of the focus now is KDE 4
<matt1728> kde 4 is like vista
<tux__> so kde4 is like o/s8 lol
<sgrover> KDE 4.0.x is a first release of a rather significant departure from the "traditional" desktop interface.  I'm holding out for 4.1, things should stabilize by then.. :)
<sgrover> (4.1 is scheduled for April I think....)
<matt1728> oh nice
<matt1728> when is going to boarded with kubuntu?
<tux__> alrighty.. I have all the samba stuff installed
<MidMark> sgrover: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Schedules/KDE4/4.1_Release_Schedule
<MidMark> 4.1 is for end of july
<MidMark> april -> alpha1
<aaroncampbell> Well, it seems that I messed up my user account.  I wanted to add a group to it (avg), but ran this command: sudo usermod -G avg aaroncampbell
<Biggles> i dont understand.. to add in a window decoration you have to do ./configure, make and sudo make install correct?
<aaroncampbell> It seems that rather than add a new group, it removed all my old ones and replaced them with avg. Now I don't have sudo permissions.
<tux__> kubuntu almost makes me miss my old redhat lol I feel like such a newb relearning all this
<aaroncampbell> Is there any way to find out what groups I was part of before?  Or is there a way to see what groups I started as a part of?
<Biggles> anyone?
<synteth> i would like to install a kde theme, but i dont know how to install zip files
<synteth> i would like to install a kde theme, but i dont know how to install zip files, can someone help me!
<tux__> alright.. well my windows machine can see me on "workgroup computers" now.. but it wants a user name and pw lol
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> use ur linux account?
<tux__> nope.. that's not it lol
<matt1728> is there a dvdshrink type app for linux?
<sgrover> tux__: at the command prompt on your *buntu box, do "smbpasswd -a YOURUSERNAME"
<sgrover> Then use that name/pass as the credentials for Windows.
<sgrover> (er, when windows prompts you)
<sgrover> - oh, it might be smbpasswd2 now....
<tikka> [22:21] <sgrover> tikka: you've tried "apt-get -f install" ?  Or "apt-get upgrade --fix-missing"?
<tux__> well I know my password for my user name
<tikka> failed too :(
<tux__> I have to put it in anytime I use adept to isntall something
<Biggles> i dont understand.. to add in a window decoration you have to do ./configure, make and sudo make install correct?
<sgrover> tux__: the password being asked for is NOT your linux password - it's the password set up with the smbpasswd command. (which *could* be the same, but doesn't have to be)
<arrrghhh> so is there any way to login to a machine remotely?  there's directions on how to set it up with gdm... but i'm using kubunut.
<sgrover> Biggles: the .configure/make/make install is typical when you are compiling something from source.  It *could* be a window decoration, or something else.
<tux__> sgrover: I'm assuming it's not because it's not working with that pw
<Biggles> ok well i do that for my wd and it doesnt show up in my wd settings
<Biggles> do i have to uninstall the custom one already installed or something?
<Biggles> this is gettin me mad
<sgrover> tux__: in system setup again - under the file sharing bit.  click on the "add" button.  Then select your directory, and check the "Share with Samba" checkbox.  Then click the "More Samba Options" button.
<sgrover> tux__: THEN switch to the Users tab.  Add a user.  If you see nothing listed there, then you need to do the smbpasswd command to add a Samba user.
<arrrghhh> so there's no way to login remotely to my computer using kubuntu?  i have to use regular ubuntu?
<synteth> i would like to install a kde theme, but i dont know how to install zip files, can someone help me!
<Dragnslcr> arrrghhh- login how? Just a shell, or do you want to control the primary display?
<arrrghhh> synteth, what are you installing zip files for?  just get kubuntu-desktop meta-package
<arrrghhh> Dragnslcr, i can ssh in, but i would like to login so my roomie can watch movies, tv shows, etc.  i'd also like to add some stuff on knotes.
<Dragnslcr> synteth- I'm not sure I would trust a KDE theme that's in a .zip file
<mlsoft> arrrghhh: use VNC for this.
<derdui_> Hi does anybody know, wich hexcode i should use? its a boot partition http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/114545/
<Dragnslcr> arrrghhh- so you want the primary display, or a new graphical login?
<synteth> Xairon-Compiz_Blacklight.tar.gz
<arrrghhh> mlsoft, i use x11vnc, and it can't find DISPLAY.  or an X server.
<mlsoft> i use it too, but just setup by hand
<arrrghhh> Dragnslcr, well i'd prefer the primary display, that's what x11vnc has always done for me.
<sgrover> synteth: if you have a "zip" file of the theme, you don't "install" it per se.  Normally the theme files are a .tar.gz file.  Open kcontrol, then go to Appearance & Themes - then Theme Manager.  Click the "Install new theme" button.  Point it at your compressed file.
<Dragnslcr> x11vnc works fine for me
<Dragnslcr> arrrghhh- how are you starting x11vnc?
<mlsoft> i start x11vnc in the script in Setup of the kdm manager
<arrrghhh> Dragnslcr, uh... i ssh in and run "x11vnc".  it tries to find a display and fails.  want a pastebin?
<mlsoft> not with ssh, it wont work
<Dragnslcr> arrrghhh- if you want the primary display, you have to specify -display :0
<arrrghhh> mlsoft, what do i have to do then?
<mlsoft> must be started at boot in the kdm script
<mlsoft> wait, i check for the exact script...
<Dragnslcr> mlsoft- x11vnc works fine from a normal shell
<arrrghhh> Dragnslcr, still doesn't work.  it automatically tries display :0 but can't find it.
<Dragnslcr> I'm not sure offhand if you have to start it from the login that you want to export
<root> ffffffffffffffff
<root> lllllllllllll
<arrrghhh> i've never had a problem with it until the machine is at the login screen.  if i'm already logged in, no problem.
<root> hlollll
<sgrover> Dragnslcr: if you are su'd to root, that's common.
<synteth> sgrover i've done that, and when i install new theme, i can't point to a zip file
<Dragnslcr> Here's the command I use in an Autostart script
<root> mmmmmmmmmmmbvnvnghngffh
<Dragnslcr> x11vnc -display :0 -bg -forever -rfbauth /home/me/.vnc/passwd -ssl /path/to/cert
<root> iiiiii
<synteth> lo
<trasgo> we
<mlsoft> this is the script /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup
<mlsoft> this is the line to add at end: /usr/bin/x11vnc -passwdfile /root/.x11vnc/passwd -xwarppointer -cursorpos -shared -forever -bg -display :0
<mlsoft> and you create the file passwd, with clear passwd inside, but restricted to read by root only
<arrrghhh> that's chmod to 700 right?
<mlsoft> yes
<arrrghhh> k i'll try that thanks.
<Dragnslcr> Ugh, why
<mlsoft> and the directory /root/.x11vnc too
<Dragnslcr> Never store passwords in plain text
<mlsoft> this the way the soft works
<Dragnslcr> No, that's the way you've chosen
<Dragnslcr> x11vnc can use a normal vncpasswd file
<Dragnslcr> It's the -rfbauth option
<mlsoft> then when made as directed before, when you start the machine, the x11vnc is started as soon kdm is running
<mlsoft> and it expose the display :0
<dunkel> jemand da der deutsch und mir eventuell helfen kann? *g
<mlsoft> with this read by root only passwd file
<mlsoft> yes, you are right.
<arrrghhh> mlsoft, can you explain the other options?  like xwarppointer, cursorpos, shared.  i get forever.  -bg?  no background?  thanks.
<mlsoft> but for first trial, the plain method is cleaner to test connection, you can always strenghten the passwd later when all works
<mlsoft> the man page will explain it better than i can, but it is the tuning i use for my purpose.
<arrrghhh> crap
<arrrghhh> well i don't have x11vnc on this machine.  are there man pages online?  like where i don't have to install anything?
<mlsoft> i manage all my clients with this method , even those who are thosand of miles away, with almost full speed interaction
<aaroncampbell> Well, it seems that I messed up my user account.  I wanted to add a group to it (avg), but ran this command: sudo usermod -G avg aaroncampbell
<aaroncampbell> It seems that rather than add a new group, it removed all my old ones and replaced them with avg. Now I don't have sudo permissions.
<aaroncampbell> Is there any way to find out what groups I was part of before?  Or is there a way to see what groups I started as a part of?
<fliegenderfrosch> i have a strange problem: when i use the volume keys on my thinkpad, it says "it seems that kmix is not running" and opens kmix. the volume is changed, but inside kmix nothing changes. anyone an idea?
<aaroncampbell> I honestly don't know how I'm going to get sudo access back, but I need to
<mlsoft> just do apt-get install x11vnc
<arrrghhh> mlsoft, can't.  doin distro upgrade.  can't get a lock.
<mlsoft> maybe on the x11vnc site ( found with google)
<arrrghhh> this internet at this hotel is painfully slow too.  alright i'll try that.
<arrrghhh> i just don't think i need all those switches
<mlsoft> just check them in the man page, and you'll decide ...
<mlsoft> some of those are for support purpose, and others are for speed purpose
<mlsoft> and the -forever is important to be able to reconnect later
<arrrghhh> yea, -forever is the only one that makes sense to me lol
<mlsoft> the background of the remote is really slowing the response time
<mlsoft> you can experience almost instantaneous results if no background
<arrrghhh> oh no... ok so i changed my root password with "passwd".  now i'm tryin to change it back, and it says it's too short... i don't get why it let me create it in the first place if it was too short
<mlsoft> reducing colors to 16 bits or 8 bits instead of 24, is really speeding the results
<mlsoft> then support of online friends or remote access to your box, is really easy and fast.
<arrrghhh> is there any way around that?  i don't get it.  i usually use a root password that's 5 characters.  it says it's too short.
<RSC-232> im using nvidia 169.12 on a Nvidia 8500GT pci express. DVI is hooked up to a 19" LCD samsung syncmaster 930b.. anything past 640x480 is blurry
<mlsoft> i usually have to confirm 3 times to set a password too short...
<mlsoft> RSC-232: Maybe too high resolution, or too low...
<RSC-232> nope native resolution
<mlsoft> which one, >1024x768 ??
<octox2_> will pulseadio be the default in kubuntu aslo, like it is going to be in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj_> I need to extract ISO video image files to mpeg2 to view them on my Tivo. Kiso won't work , any suggestions ?
<Dragnslcr> octox2_- I don't think that's specific to KDE, so I would guess that Kubuntu would follow Ubuntu. I'm just guessing though
<octox2_> Dragnslcr: yea, i was wondering because the way sound is sent to alsa in gnome is a little different than in KDE i read, but not sure
<Dragnslcr> Could be
<Dragnslcr> I didn't even know about the change, I'm just guessing that the sound system is something that would be the same in both Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<octox2_> Ive got it working in Deb and suse, kind of, but I cant figure out how to get it to output on both pcs at the same time, and if they work it all out and it is in the next realease of k or ubuntu, i might move back with yall again lol
<Dragnslcr> octox2_- you could probably download the latest Hardy alpha LiveCD and see what sound system is running
<lovre> is there a way to change the default window manager in kde?
#kubuntu 2009-03-09
<khalid> whass  up ppl
<panos4ever> :)
<khalid> Com'on geeks, say somthing
<khalid> Im out of here
<drostie> Are there spacer widgets yet for the KDE 4.2 panels?
<knel> hello
<Guest73975> so does anyone here know anything about voice recognition for linux?
<Makuseru> Do i need a special package to edit m4a files?
<genii> Guest73  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sphinx2/0.6-2
<genii> bah
<JuJuBee> is there a version of skype for 64bit kubuntu.?
<kuaera> I'd check the skype site for that, but I don't think so.
<JuJuBee> I didn't see one there.
<kuaera> Then there likely isn't.
<drostie> JuJu: skype is qt, though, so I'd be surprised if there weren't.
<choser> porfavor el link para el canal en español.... gracias
<JuJuBee> I just plugged in an SD card into my built in reader, where will it show up in kubunt kde4.2
<JuJuBee> drostie: with the 64 bit os being around for a while now, im surprised at so many apps still not ported.
<choser> link del canal en español gracias
<drostie> !en | choser
<ubottu> choser: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<drostie> er.
<drostie> !es | choser
<ubottu> choser: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<choser> gracias
<drostie> JuJuBee: the SD card should appear in Dolphin (the file manager) as well as on the Device Notifier widget.
<JuJuBee> Hmm, not
<drostie> is there a /dev/mmc_____ device?
<X9nLinuxL> hi.  How can the 'info' that shows up in the yellow box (when putting the cursor over a file) be changed? (KDE, HH, Mac)
<JuJuBee> no
<JuJuBee> I think my sd card may be bad...  That would explain it...
<ny152> bonsoir je cherche la commande pour passer de kubuntu  8.10 à kubuntu 9.04 (comme sous  ubuntu avec update-manager -c -d) Merci
<genii> !fr | ny152
<ubottu> ny152: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ny152> ok
<choser> como hago para introducir el canal #kubuntu-es
<genii> choser: eg:   /join #kubuntu-es
<opop> is there, like, a way to make plasma span one wallpaper across two monitors?  I'm not seeing anything intuitive.
<silverain> morning
<Nick_Meister> guys hello
<Elone> hi
<Nick_Meister> i had no luck with ubuntu channel so i came here for help
<Nick_Meister> i attempted to install LUK
<Nick_Meister> but when it came time to reboot it broke my computer now the only thing i can log in to is live cd :(
<Elone> then you lesser chance ;p #ubuntu got more ppl ;p
<Nick_Meister> yah they pretty much ignored me
<Elone> lol
<Elone> coz no one know may be~ what is LUK XD
<Nick_Meister> Linux Unified kernel
<Nick_Meister> look on wikipedia
<Nick_Meister> but the issue is with grub
<Nick_Meister> keeps giving me error 11
<Elone> Leucadia National Corp? XD
<Nick_Meister> what?
<Nick_Meister> Linux Unifiied kernel is the meaning
<Nick_Meister> provides windows kernel api for linux
<Nick_Meister> so that kernel level drivers/calls  work with wine
<Elone> no idea ~ i seem to me that piece of software is still underdevelopment
<Nick_Meister> well either way i just need help with getting the grub to work again
<Nick_Meister> so i can boot into my old linux
<Elone> what's wrong with ours?
<Elone> what's wrong with yours*?
<Nick_Meister> gives me error 11:
<Nick_Meister> like i said
<Nick_Meister> every time i try to boot
<Nick_Meister> it gives me that
<Elone> just error 11?
<Nick_Meister>  Unrecognized device string
<Elone> idk, pastebin your grubmenu.lst?
<Nick_Meister> http://paste.ubuntu.com/128544/
<Elone> hmmm you sure about your UUID?
<Elone> d2fc1bf6-7916-45cc-b0fe-7e81c06b1bc9 look strange
<Nick_Meister> yah its correct
<Elone> hehe sooo long  ;p mine is short ;p
<Elone> 3AEC6899EC685165 -> ../../sda1
<reese> hi.. are there any GUI for xml validators?
<Elone> Nick_Meister,  did you test
<Elone> th memtest86?
<Nick_Meister> i cant
<Nick_Meister> none of the menus work
<Elone> hmmm what about switching the UUID to LABEL or (hd0,0)?
<Nick_Meister> like what?
<Elone> LIKE root=LABEL=MyDiskLabel?
<Nick_Meister> what do i replace the mydisklabel with>?
<julian_> hi
<julian_> is there any way to send a message to another user in the same network, as "netsend" in windows?
<Elone> Nick_Meister, with your disk's label of coz or reinstall grub and see? http://www.astahost.com/info.php/restoring-grub-boot-loader_t14048.html
<Wazmyn> My battery level indicator has dissapeared from my sys tray - how do i get it back?
<Elone> Wazmyn,  System -> power guadiance?
<Wazmyn> Elone: can't find anything in there about the sys try icon
<choser> #kubuntu-es
<reese> hi.. are there any GUI for xml validators?
<Elone> Wazmyn, start it in shell or in the application menu
<Wazmyn> Elone: start what?
<Elone> Wazmyn, Alt-
<Elone> Wazmyn, Alt-f2 type power and see
<Wazmyn> nothing there usefull, Elone
<Nick_Meister> ok i think i reinstalled it
<Nick_Meister> >.>
<Elone> Wazmyn, what you use for the power thing coz i use kpowersave
<Nick_Meister> i just hope i did not screw it up
<Nick_Meister> ok reinstalling it did not help
<Elone> Nick_Meister,  @@
<Nick_Meister> ?
<Nick_Meister> i followed the page you gave me to install it
<Nick_Meister> and it did not help
<Elone> :<
<reese> hi.. are there any GUI for xml validators?
<Nick_Meister> ok aparantly grub for some reason does not like the command root=
<Nick_Meister> even in the command prompt it gives me that error when i try to invoke it
<Nick_Meister> i can attempt to boot from the command line but you know
<Nick_Meister> the root thing
<Nick_Meister> why does it do it T.T
<Elone> idk ~ may be the LUK thing is loaded and mess the thing
<Elone> Nick_Meister, but reinstalling geub should wipe anythign from boot .... hmmm
<kaddi> evening :)
<kaddi> the x-server just killed itself (restarted fine) and i have the following message in the messages-log:kernel: [86611.274887] nepomukservices[12515]: segfault at 2c ip b7e957e2 sp bf89e6a0 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.4.3[b7e42000+225000] on an acer laptop. just thought i'd let you know
<Nick_Meister> i dunno
<Nick_Meister> right now im trying to figure out a combination of commands
<JontheEchidna> kaddi: That's most likely unrelated nepomuk is a bit crashy anyways
<Nick_Meister> to boot into it from command line
<kaddi> what does nepomuk do anyways?
<kaddi> (and where should i look for the application that crashed the x-server? )
<JontheEchidna> It's a file indexer for searching and tagging
<JontheEchidna> And XServer crashes are caused by bugs in either xserver or the graphics driver
<kaddi> is it something i use regularly without knowing, or can i turn it off?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know if you can turn it off
<Elone> Nick_Meister, but you said your root command not working .....
<Nick_Meister> its working fine if i use (hd0,0)
<Nick_Meister> instead of the long ass thingie
<Elone> just the UUID?
<Nick_Meister> no
<Nick_Meister> i still havent figured out where the file system is
<Nick_Meister> trying /dev/sda right now
<Elone> try LABEL?
<Nick_Meister> i dont know what that does
<Elone> oh wait you said hd(0,0) work
<Elone> just use that then
<Nick_Meister> yah i need to figure out the root= in the kernel part
<Elone> you are in grub commandline right?
<Nick_Meister> yah
<Nick_Meister> it loads the kernel
<tarfart> hi
<Nick_Meister> and stuff
<Nick_Meister> i get to the buil in shell
<Nick_Meister> busybox
<Nick_Meister> but i cant get past that
<kaddi> JontheEchidna: the xorg log hasn't been altered since 2 minutes prior to the crash, the same is true for most of the other logs.. all i can see (with the little i know of it) is the nepomuk crash. Anyways, it's not that important, just thought it might be off some kind of interest for your. but if i can't find the problem it probably won't. :D
<tarfart> i rebooted my router, my network on my Debian box was able to reconnect, but i cant on my intrepid box.  to do somanually do i --> /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<Elone> you past the grub then ~
<Nick_Meister> yup
<Nick_Meister> now i need to get past that
<Elone> Nick_Meister, reinstall grub there ?
<Nick_Meister> better not
<Nick_Meister> i think i screwed it up by installing grub in the first place
<Nick_Meister> i just need to figure out what i should set the root= to
<Elone> root=LABEL=/  try that
<Nick_Meister> what does the LABEL thing do\
<Elone> it use LABEL to id the HD
<Elone> I still don't know how should the reinstall grub fail  @.@;
<Nick_Meister> ok back
<Nick_Meister> tried sda1
<Nick_Meister> seems to work
<Nick_Meister> i am back in linux :D
<jhonas> E AIH GALERA!
<nafcore> Hi, anyone interested in helping out a noob?
<nafcore> having grub/boot selection issues
<nafcore> as in "where is the boot selection menu when i start up", "i am trying to escape windows, not load it"
<coreyman> what's happenin'
<josh-l> yellow
<coreyman> orange
<coreyman> blue green
<josh-l> i preffer kde4 to gnome... but ubuntu is far more responsive and otherwise faster and less buggy on my system than kubuntu... is there anything I can do to make kubuntu faster? if not i hate to but will have toreturn to ubuntu :(
<josh-l> yellow? blue?
<josh-l> red?
<josh-l> green?
<coreyman> ... i have not had any problems from kubuntu
<coreyman> i have only had problems with gnome
<coreyman> probably because of my display set up
<coreyman> what problems do you get from kubuntu?
<josh-l> coreyman: i just said
<coreyman> really... the world wont end if you end up going to gnome.
<coreyman> i had to go to kubuntu for the same reason
<josh-l> i know dude, but i prefer kde much more...
<coreyman> you like the interface
<coreyman> or just the aps?
<josh-l> i like the interface and the apps, but not the performance
<coreyman> cause you can use all the apps on gnome
<josh-l> i know
<coreyman> oh ok
<josh-l> im a purist, i dont like to mix
<coreyman> you must be running on an older machine?
<josh-l> no, not at all
<josh-l> 4g ram, 1.6ghz
<josh-l> should be whizinng
<coreyman> im running on a intel core 2 duo e6750 2.6ghz 2g ddr3 ram
<josh-l> to be honest windows 7 has had the best preformance on this thing
<coreyman> 1066 fsb i think
<josh-l> yeah coare 2 here too
<coreyman> well.. 1.6 ghz.. is rather ... slow what is the size of your cache on that thing
<josh-l> no it really isnt especially on a core 2 running 64bit
<coreyman> im running 64 bit also
<coreyman> i wouldn't go any lower than what i got
<coreyman> at school we run those 1.6's on XP
<coreyman> 32bit though.
<josh-l> in any case... my resources are plenty to have way better performance
<coreyman> how long does it take to load up?
<coreyman> kde.
<josh-l> screw it i'm going back to gnome
<coreyman> and what is being sluggish.
<josh-l> way too long
<josh-l> everything is being sluggish
<josh-l> everything
<coreyman> huumm.
<coreyman> i wish i knew more about linux and kde.
<coreyman> i've only been a user for a week.
<coreyman> im sure there is some error log somewhere
<josh-l> im very familiar with linux btw i've used it for at least 7 years
<coreyman> oh, have you checked the log then.
<josh-l> logs
<josh-l> there are no errors
<coreyman> hmph.
<coreyman> odd.
<coreyman> how does kde3 run?
<josh-l> i think its just one of those things where computer technology just isnt an exact science
<josh-l> better than 4
<coreyman> humm
<coreyman> you don't want to use kde3?
<coreyman> i know some people that refuse to move to four.
<josh-l> not a chance
<josh-l> not i
<coreyman> ahh :P
<josh-l> yuo
<josh-l> i mean
<josh-l> yup
<coreyman> gotcha
<josh-l> so what did you move to linux from windows xp?
<coreyman> sorry if i come off a little rude, something just doesn't seem right, it really seems like a hardware conflict to me.
<coreyman> i moved from vista to linux
<coreyman> i was hardcore xp, went to vista for about 6 months
<coreyman> came over to ubuntu
<josh-l> nope if it were a hardware conflict i would have problems in other gui's / os's
<coreyman> i used ubuntu once before,  but never really got into it.
<josh-l> yeah its more windows user friendly these days
<coreyman> josh-l i would think the same... but like my problem.. gnome locks up for me with my xorg settings, kde doesnt
<josh-l> yeah but thats not a hardware issue
<coreyman> could very well be drivers
<josh-l> no, drivers are the same for ubuntu/kubuntu
<coreyman> i know
<josh-l> anyways performance is everything for me... back to gnome it is... l8r
<coreyman> lolz kk
<coreyman> im in that channel too.
<ken> what do I do with a program that is downloaded but is a tar.gz file. I have not got it right yet.
<KDesk> hi
<KDesk> is possible to make the tray icons gray?
<etfb> When I resume from Suspend or Hibernate, knetworkmanager takes a long time to find any wireless points.  Is there a way to speed up its scan, since the programmers didn't see fit to put a "scan now" option in the menu?
<coreyman> anyone here
<loganWHD> hey does anyone here use VMWare Workstation 6.5.1 on Kubuntu?
<jim__> hi jim
<DaSkreech> KDesk: Grey?
<DaSkreech> hi jim__
<KDesk> DaSkreech: oh, sorry, my english is bad, I mean gray color.
<DaSkreech> Yes I know :)
<DaSkreech>  I'm not sure I understand
<DaSkreech> The system tray?
<DaSkreech> you want the icons there gray?
<KDesk> DaSkreech: yes  :) i
<DaSkreech> Did you try a grey theme?
<KDesk> Is possible to add a bigger separator in the toolbar (in dolphin) between icons?
<DaSkreech> oh
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> Not sure
<DaSkreech> ask in #oxygen
<DaSkreech>  They would be the people who know best
<KDesk> DaSkreech: But with the gray theme everything would be gray.
<DaSkreech> Yes but the system tray follows the Panel colouring and the panel colouring follows the theme's colours
<KDesk> ah, you mean the plasma theme?
<KDesk> DaSkreech:  ok, I will ask in plasma, thanks :)
<b0nn> hi all, Im trying to remove a package with dpkg -r, and I cant because of dependency issues.  How do I find what they are, and how to deal with them?
<b0nn> dpkg: error processing konqueror-plugin-fsview (--remove): dependency problems - not removing
<DaSkreech> apt-get -f install
<b0nn> lol
<b0nn> that was broken
<b0nn> that's why I was having to dpkg -r the three packages it couldnt deal with
<DaSkreech> what was the original error?
<b0nn> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/konq-plugins-kde3_4%3a3.5.10-0ubuntu1~intrepid2_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/fsview.1.gz', which is also in package konqueror-plugin-fsview
<b0nn> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<b0nn> there were three such errors
<b0nn> I got rid of the first two with dpkg -r <package that clashed>
<b0nn> but had difficulty with the third
<b0nn> but Ive sorted it now, just noticed that dpkg -f was telling me which packages the one I was removing was causing dependency issues with
<Hanin> test
<amarok24> hello i need help
<amarok24> hola necesito ayuda
<ec8or> morning!
 * Slartibartfast needs coffee ... fast!
 * ec8or has got enough coffee 4 next 2 hours
 * ec8or is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<DaSkreech> !es | amarok24
<ubottu> amarok24: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<scianiac> problem with firefox flash player 10-- i have tried many autoscripts and similar things to get the plugin to work but still nothing. in usr/lib/firefox/plugins the ones i installed are their but when i open firefox and type about:plugins it's shows no flash plugins. any suggestions? thanks
<tarfart_> hi
<tarfart_> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> !flash | scianiac I guess you followed this ?
<ubottu> scianiac I guess you followed this ?: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<humberto> hola
<DaSkreech> hola
<tarfart_> everywhere where dolphin is the default, id rather if konquorer the default
<scianiac> ok i know i have 32 bit firefox and a 64 bit amd kubuntu and i have tried using the flash 10 from adobe
<scianiac> the firefox was installed with ubuntuzilla
<solifugus> Is there a tool to import my windows fonts into linux?
<solifugus> Anyone know how i can import the fonts from my windows partition?
<solifugus> also.. I don't see "wine" in adapt...
<DarkriftX> apt-get install wine
<solifugus> ok.. 70.3MB's downloading and installing wine..
<solifugus> will need those fonts, somehow, too
<bazhang> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<keith_> Does Kubuntu not autodetect secondary internal drives?
<chairman> does anyone know aabout 10.10
<DaSkreech> tarfart_: dolphin is only the default at one place
<DaSkreech> keith_: It should
<DaSkreech> chairman: No
<keith_> DaSkreech: It doesn't show it in the KDE menu, but Dolphin did let me mount it
<keith_> DaSkreech: Is there a way to make it mount automatically at startup instead of having it mount when I open it?
<DaSkreech> !fstab | keith_
<ubottu> keith_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DaSkreech> keith_: It's probably in /media
<keith_> It is now, but it wasn't until dolphin mounted it
<keith_> DaSkreech: I know how to edit fstab, but I don't want to. It knows how to mount it on it's own, just not automatically.
<DaSkreech> Well it's probably a mount otion that doesn't mount it till needed is my guess
<keith_> DaSkreech: No idea how to change that?
<DaSkreech> I've only seen that happen on a few occasions and everytime so far it was wanted
<DaSkreech> :)
<DaSkreech> It's probably a mount option in /etc/fstab but if not it may be new hal udev rules
<DaSkreech> Which is more complex
<solifugus> How can I add an application to the menu on kde 4 ?
<DaSkreech> kmenuedit
<solifugus> ok
<DaSkreech> or drop the .desktop in the right directory and rebuild syscocoa
<feor> hi all!
<feor> its internatinal chanel ?
<Wargasm> yeah
<DaSkreech> feor: yes but english only :)
<Wargasm> i think there are different channels for different languages though
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: americans not welcome :-D
<JohnFlux> oh wait, the language
<Wargasm> haha
<DaSkreech> JohnFlux: That's pretty close too depending on the age :)
<feor> )) okey
<Slartibartfast> Hi ... Is it possible that when an upgrade of the kernel is been done, that grub in the mbr and the menu.lst won't be overwriten or changed?
<Slartibartfast> bought a new HD and would like to install Opensuse 11.1, Debian Lenny, Windows XP and Kubuntu 9.04 on there ... But would like to keep Opensuse grub menu ,and that it won't be overwritten by each new version of the Jaunty development kernel
<DaSkreech> grub is overwritten by a new grub
<DaSkreech>  Kernel's just get appended to the list
<Slartibartfast> So that means when i install Jaunty before Opensuse, the new kernel installations won't replace my suse-grub menu? ... I only need to manage new kernel entries of Jaunty myself in Opensuse /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<DaSkreech> Assuming that you tell Jaunty not to install grub yes
<DaSkreech> Oh wait before
<DaSkreech> yes you just managethings from suse
<Slartibartfast> OK ... Thats what i want.
<Guest26785> ciao a tutti
<L057Adm1n> myself i had nothing but problems with suse (lovin kubuntu though =)  i can play wow again !!!
<Slartibartfast> I'm not a wow player
<Guest26785> do you speak Italian?
<Slartibartfast> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Guest26785> ok thanks
<DaSkreech> grazie!
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> no how do you say your welcome in italian?
<DaSkreech> you're
<guoxinji> .,knm.,nm
<Slartibartfast> DaSkreech: babelfish? :-)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> avramucz: Ha I was listening to the album today
<noren> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<noren> is the xorg.conf file by defaut empty
<noren> i want to make 1024 x 728 60 hz my default screen ressolution
<alex___> test
<alex___> hello world
<noren> !hi | alex___
<ubottu> alex___: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Tinason> hello alex___
<alex___> i live in Russia. Today 9 of march - testing day. And i began test kubuntu alpha5
<alex___> ))
<Tinason> good luck, and may the force be with you
<alex___> thank you))))
<noren> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<kuaera> Are there any KDE programs for managing a general speech recognition service?
<shb> hello all
<Eruaran> hello
<Eruaran> Hey all I'm testing the latest Jaunty alpha and I must say, after a few hitches at the start, its going rather well... I think I'll just keep it installed
<Eruaran> KPackageKit doesn't seem to be working though
<Ratchet_the_fox> is there a way to manualy restart my sound drivers? if so what is it?
<Ratchet_the_fox> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ratchet_the_fox> is there a way to restart my sound after it has crashed?
<njsk> !googlechat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googlechat
<njsk> !gchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gchat
<njsk> !chat
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<njsk> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Ratchet_the_fox> hello?
<Ratchet_the_fox> is anyone there?
<Eruaran> yes
<Eruaran> allegedly
<Ratchet_the_fox> lol
 * Eruaran clicks on "get new comics" =D
<noren> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<noren_> hi there
<noren_> is there a better alternative to skype in kubuntu
<Ratchet_the_fox> what is it?
<Ratchet_the_fox> i wish
<L057Adm1n> well what is skype
<L057Adm1n> if its an instant messenger then there is kopete ad pidgen
<noren_> L057Adm1n: allows u to place international calls
<L057Adm1n> ohh
<L057Adm1n> get magic jack
<noren_> L057Adm1n: does kopte and pidgin have voice chat support
<L057Adm1n> umm hmm or maybe not i dont know if it will work on linux
<L057Adm1n> well i know it has webcam support on kopete so im sure there is voice chat in there somewhere
<L057Adm1n> well on kopete i dont thing so i cant find voice chat anywhere just webca
<L057Adm1n> not sure about pidgen  havent used it myself
<noren_> !voicechat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voicechat
<L057Adm1n> !voip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip
<L057Adm1n> !voiceoverip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voiceoverip
<noren_> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<ikex> Heya is anyone else having problems connecting to msn (using kopete 0.70) on kubuntu 8.10
<shb> I am still fighting like hell with shockwave/flash and java in Konqueror?
<shb> any tipps :=
<shb> ikex: no problem here with msn and kopete. but I recommend amse
<shb> amsn
<L057Adm1n> i got an advice stop using konqueror and get firefox
<L057Adm1n> firefox looks better and runs faster
<L057Adm1n> and i feel its safer too
<shb> hehe
<shb> thx
<shb> L057Adm1n: I was having integration troubles with firefox
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<shb> not opening files and thing like that without having to perform multiple clicks to designate the program(almost in all cases) that should open the file
<Peeps> Would anyone in here know how to get neverwinter nights to work for linux?
<Peeps> I have extracted all the files to a folder on my dektop
<Peeps> but get errors
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: extracted what files?
<Peeps> There is instructions on their site
<Peeps> (biowares)
<Peeps> Which includes binaries and source files
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: thats just for the automatic update feature
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: the game runs fine and gets a gold rating
<Peeps> Hrm?
<Peeps> A moment
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: have you read the appdb?
<Peeps> http://nwn.bioware.com/downloads/linuxclient.html
<Peeps> I got both the game resources and the binaries
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=870
<L057Adm1n> i didnt know they even had a linux client
<L057Adm1n> i would have ran the windows version in wine with playonlinux heh wow.
<Peeps> I don't think It needs to be used in wine
<Peeps> It's a linux client, yah?
<L057Adm1n> it dosnt have to be used in wine.  im looking it up right now
<L057Adm1n> so lets see right now u got it in a folder on desktop right
<Peeps> I have all that, yeah
<L057Adm1n> soo are you having problems getting the game to start or dose it start and crash
<Peeps> Terminal gives loverly errors
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: http://liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=65
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: native linux installer there
<bz0b> hey guys from testers, is the kubuntu beta pretty stable?
<ActionParsnip> bz0b: do you mean jaunty?
<bz0b> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ActionParsnip> bz0b: if you mean jaunty, say jaunty
<bz0b> ActionParsnip: will do
<drostie> So, um, the part of KDE that displays the desktop is dead for me. Quassel, Konsole, etcetera, still work, and still have cute fade effects and everything, but they do so over a black abyss. --_--;;
<Peeps> ActionParsnip: I am really new to Linux. No idea what to do here.
<Peeps> :s
<drostie> plasma sayeth: plasma(6272): Communication problem with  "plasma" , it probably crashed.
<drostie> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: downlod the installer for the game and run it, it will read your cd and install the game as a native app
<Peeps> I don't have the CD
<Peeps> CDs, even
<ActionParsnip> then a mounted image, its the same deal
<Peeps> I also don't have that. :P
<Peeps> I just want the linux -client- to work
<ActionParsnip> ive not used that so I'm no help
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: let me read this thing
<Peeps> That'd be great
<Peeps> Want a terminal pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> wow thats big
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: did you read the site, this is EASY
<ActionParsnip> you extract the archive, enter the folder and run 'nwn'
<drostie> Does anyone at least know how to start the System Settings page from an Alt-F2 line? :-\
<ActionParsnip> and it run
<ActionParsnip> systemsettings
<drostie> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> drostie: ^
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: is that what is making your error occur in terminal?
<Peeps> Is what, ActionParsnip?
<Peeps> I am getting errors, yeah
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: do you get them wen you run the nwn file?
<volodya> what application, in kubuntu, handles the audio volume buttons and display on-screen display of current volume?
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: how are you generating the errors?
<ActionParsnip> volodya: kmix
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Peeps> ActionParsnip: Yes I get them when I run the file
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: ok, can you pastebin the errors
<Peeps> Sure is there a PB for this chan?
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Peeps> !paste
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: its a bit retarded how there is no MD5 check for the main file
<Peeps> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128680/
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113259
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: if you'd websearched the last error you'd have gone to the site you got the big file from, theres a post with your exact error
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: the page also contains a link to the page I just gave you with a glowing review
<Peeps> This don'esn't require keys?
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: as I said, i havent used it so I can't clarify details like that. Try the guide I gave, seems intelligent
<Peeps> Er
<Peeps> Not keys
<Peeps> CDs
<drostie> well, my bright idea didn't work --_--;;
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=826059&page=4
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113259&page=38
<urkud> Hi! What are debian/*.installgen files in source packages?
<urkud> (or where should I ask this question?)
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: looks like you need to edit the nwn script a little
 * drostie prepares to reinstall. --_--;;
<ActionParsnip> urkud: try #debian
<ActionParsnip> drostie: little drastic
<urkud> ActionParsnip: thanks
<drostie> ActionParsnip: especially since I run everything through cryptsetup, which isn't on the install cd.
<ActionParsnip> tinfoil hat eh
<Peeps> Aha!
<Peeps> Thanks so much, ActionParsnip
<drostie> (And my internet connection is run through knetworkmanager, which also isn't on the install cd.)
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: you need to do a tonne of websearching duder, its possible the archive you have is damaged as the stupid devs havent given any way to verify it is consistant
<ActionParsnip> drostie: you can configure connections with /etc/network/interfaces
<volodya> ActionParsnip: fwiw, kmix was not at fault. It was 'kmilo' service that got messed up
<Peeps> It's fixed, Action
<Peeps> I think I need to update tho
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: cool
<ActionParsnip> Peeps: then do what you gotta do
<drostie> ActionParsnip: I don't believe /etc/network/interfaces does encrypted wireless?
<ActionParsnip> it can do wep ok, i'm sure theres a way to do wpa
<urkud> You can do wpa with wpa_supplicant.conf manually.
<urkud> Don't know about /etc/network/interfaces, but manual setup is not too hard.
<ActionParsnip> that too
<drostie> Um. Does it do IEEE802.1x, which isn't really either of the other?
<drostie> Because that's my problem with the new Network Management plasmoid.
<ActionParsnip> wow thats a whole bunch of complexity
<drostie> haylookit, the manpage for wpa_supplicant.conf has an ieee802.1x example. :D
<drostie> ActionParsnip: you're telling me. --_--;;
<drostie> KNetworkManager doesn't actually properly handle my university's wireless connection.
<drostie> You have to edit ~/kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc to tell it to do something that the GUI doesn't let you do.
<koperton> !kubuntu+1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> drostie: personally i wouldnt bother, as a home user wpa is sufficient
<ActionParsnip> !ot | koperton
<ubottu> koperton: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | koperton
<ubottu> koperton: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<koperton> ActionParsnip: thank you
<drostie> ActionParsnip: Right. I'll just, y'know, tell the biggest university in the Netherlands, "as a home user, WPA is sufficient." :-P
<ActionParsnip> drostie: well i guessed you were a home user, its rare to see admins in here
<drostie> Although I think IEEE802.1x is less secure than WPA :-x
<drostie> I'm neither admin nor home user.
<drostie> I'm a university student.
<ActionParsnip> drostie: you should also configure your routers to only allow certain mac addresses
<drostie> The wireless is out of my hands, ActionParsnip. The network configuration is controlled by The Man.
<JuJuBee> What player can play blueray?
<ActionParsnip> drostie: you can get better security if you control behind the wireless access point.
<drostie> I really don't think you're getting me. My university tells me, from on high, "Use IEEE802.1x key management with a TTLS/PAP auth scheme" and I either say, "ok," or else "I don't want to use your wireless access."
<ActionParsnip> fair point
<drostie> While I could easily stand on a table in the middle of this computer lab, rip the access point off of the ceiling, and then start poking around in it, I think that would be illegal.
<drostie> Also, it might break things for the dozen of other people here. :-D
<ActionParsnip> drostie: gotta break some eggs to make omlettes
<drostie> :-D
<ActionParsnip> drostie: tell them you want a course
<ActionParsnip> drostie: coming in to a chat room to configure a large university campus network security is hardly professional or realistic
<drostie> I'm not configuring large university campus network security, ActionParsnip.
<drostie> I'm just configuring my laptop to work with that security.
<ActionParsnip> drostie: the implications of a misconfiguration are quite large
<ActionParsnip> i see
<drostie> Like I said, I'm just a student.
<ActionParsnip> then i guess you will need the nm app, you could always use a wired link to get the program and connect that way
<drostie> ActionParsnip: Or I could use the wireless link that I'm connecting to you with. Which I already did. :-P
<drostie> I'm not even here because of network problems; I'm here because plasma is apparently irrevocably borked.
<ActionParsnip> drostie: have you renamed the plasma config files? You could always switch to a different DE so plasma isnt used
<drostie> where are the config files? In ~/.kde?
<ActionParsnip> drostie: aye
<urkud> drostie:  ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<ActionParsnip> drostie: cd ~/; find . -name plasma*
<ActionParsnip> drostie: rename plasmarc and the other one whos name I forget then restart x
<drostie> worth a try, I guess. k, I'm going to reboot from scratch with this, see what turns up.
<drostie> thanks.
 * ActionParsnip thinks plasma is pretty flakey at best
<nancy> ai..
<hannes__> hi, anybody here, who can help me to install urbanterror
<urkud> hannes__: what is it?
<lab__> hi. I have a very tiny /tmp dir. I don't understand why. here's df -h : http://paste.linuxassist.net/213560
<hannes__> i downloaded urban terror with the file ioUrbanTerror.i386. How can i make it work
<ActionParsnip> hannes__: jump into the folder you install UT to and run ./ioUrbanTerror.i386
<ActionParsnip> hannes__: its an awesome game
<hannes__> tx, ill try, please wait if it works ;)
<hannes__> bash: ./ioUrbanTerror.i386: Permission denied
<urkud> hannes__: chmod +x ioUrbanTerror.i386
<ActionParsnip> hannes__: where did you install UT to on your system?
<urkud> lab__: Sometimes ubuntu mounts tmpfs to /tmp
<hannes__> i only downloaded the files end distracked them to the desktop
<urkud> hannes__: ls -l ioUrbanTerror.i386
<lab__> urkud: I cannnot compile a program: gcc says   DBManager.cpp:946: fatal error: error writing to /tmp/cc0G6knn.s: No space left on device
<hannes__> root@hannes-desktop:/home/hannes/Desktop/UT/UrbanTerror# chmod +x ioUrbanTerror.i386
<hannes__> root@hannes-desktop:/home/hannes/Desktop/UT/UrbanTerror#
<urkud> hannes__: try to run ioUrbanTerror after chmod'ing
<ActionParsnip> hannes__: ok then use: sudo chown -R $USER ~/Desktop
<ActionParsnip> hannes__: are you logged in as root?
<hannes__> root@hannes-desktop:/home/hannes/Desktop/UT/UrbanTerror# ls -l ioUrbanTerror.i386
<hannes__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 hannes hannes 1627558 2009-03-09 11:09 ioUrbanTerror.i386
<hannes__> root@hannes-desktop:/home/hannes/Desktop/UT/UrbanTerror#
<ActionParsnip> hannes__: are you logged in as root?
<hannes__> yes
<ActionParsnip> hannes__: why?
<lab__> urkud: could it be the reason for which I hear swapping often ?
<hannes__> no not loged in i used sudo su. hope thats right
<ActionParsnip> hannes__: no ubuntu user neds to log in as root, you can easily break your system plus you have severly reduced your system security
<ActionParsnip> thats not so bad
<ActionParsnip> sudo -i is better
<urkud> lab__: No
<ActionParsnip> the # means root
<hannes__> ok
<lab__> I don't understan why I have a so tiny dir....
<hannes__> ill read some lecture about linux later. but now i want to play :D
<ActionParsnip> hannes__: enabling the root account makes your system less secure
<lab__> I can't compile anything
<hannes__> k
<ActionParsnip> hannes__: type exit so you are user again
<urkud> lab__: look at /etc/init.d/mountoverflowtmp
<ActionParsnip> lab__: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hannes__> ok done
<hannes__> can i now start the prog? ill try
<urkud> lab__: ActionParsnip: the problem is tiny tmpfs mounted on /tmp
<ActionParsnip> hannes__: now run: sudo chown -R $USER /home/hannes/Desktop
<lab__> ActionParsnip: this is not the problem
<lab__> urkud: could it be the result of a wrong installation of kubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> lab__: what errors do you get when you compile, please use pastebin to give the command as well as the error
<lab__> ActionParsnip: already told
<urkud> ActionParsnip: As I've said the problem is that /etc/init.d/mountoverflowtmp mounts 1M tmpfs on /tmp
<urkud> lab__: df -kP /tmp | grep -v Filesystem
<lab__> urkud: overflow                  1024       220       804      22% /tmp
<urkud> lab__: Sorry. df -kP / | grep -v Filesystem
<lab__> urkud: /dev/sda1            958453164 278471840 631294740      31% /
<lab__> urkud: consider that some days ago I had the disk full, and I had to delete a lot of files (but, obviously not system files).
<ActionParsnip> lab__: use pastebin in future
<urkud> lab__: Have you rebooted with non-full disk?
<urkud> ActionParsnip: for one-liners?
<lab__> ActionParsnip: for one line I don't think pastebin is a sensate idea
<lab__> ActionParsnip: please, don't make users waste time
<lab__> urkud: I'm not sure of that, let's try. thanks for your support
<drostie> :-D ActionParsnip has great ideas sometimes. I had forgotten that you could just delete config files to erase their bugs.
<drostie> thank you ^__________^
<ActionParsnip> drostie: i just moved off of kwin + plasma and a tonne of errors fluttered away
<urkud> lab__: If Ubuntu hasn't enough space on /tmp while booting, it mounts 1M tmpfs.
<ActionParsnip> lab__: sudo apt-get clean
<lab__> urkud: so, rebooting should automatically correct this, right ?
<ActionParsnip> lab__: will free up some space
<lab__> drostie: LOL
<lab__> :)
<drostie> ActionParsnip: is there an alternative to kwin/plasma for kde 4.2, or did you just move off of kde 4.2?
<lab__> let's try
<urkud> lab__: Yes, rebooting should help.
<ActionParsnip> drostie: fluxbox, i use kde apps but hate kde itself
 * Peeps groans
<Peeps> i can't figure out how to get SoU and HotU
<urkud> Peeps: what is SoU and HotU
<Peeps> Neverwinter Nights
<lab> urkud: great!! thanks! I would have wasted a lot of time with this, without your help
<urkud> lab: I had the same problem some time ago.
<lab> (and without remembering the huge delete I made some days ago)
<lab> anyway, I think it's a bug of kubuntu
<lab> thanks again
<urkud> lab: I don't think so. It just tries to boot somehow if your disk is full.
<lab> urkud: yes, but when the disk is not full anymore
<lab> it should manage to restore the previous situation....
<urkud> lab: It's not so easy.
<lab> I see
<lab> urkud: but at least a warning.... "suggest to reboot your machine"
<JuJuBee> I am trying to set up dual head config.  Using nvidia settings app I have my external monitor (using laptop) attached and when I move mouse to it, I see an X rather than a standard pointer and no background or panel...  Any ideas?
<JuJuBee> my Xorg file is http://paste.ubuntu.com/128719/
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<JuJuBee> Vert 30-81 and Horiz 56-76
<im> hello
<im> this is Tim
<im> anyone could help me ?
<Dr_willis> and the problem is?
<im> hi
<im> help
<im> ?
<Dr_willis> tell the channel your problem.. and see who can help
<peaches__> whats apt command to see version of installed package
<urkud> peaches__: dpkg-query -l ?
<peaches__> ya thx
<peaches__> (god i hate kubuntu adept)
<bazhang> install synaptic then
<peaches__> too many dependencies
<bazhang> or simply use the command line
<urkud> peaches__: I'm using aptitude in yakuake...
<bazhang> yakuake is nice
<peaches__> thats what the dpkg-query question was for
<peaches__> love yaukake
<bazhang> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<bazhang> been updated for kde4?
<peaches__> yep
<peaches__> svn yakuake recently fixed split view terminal bug too
<ActionParsnip> real men use yakuake :)
<bazhang> s/men/folks
<corigo3> Since the latest updates my Battery meter has disappeared. How can I get the battery meter to launch?
<urkud> corigo3: You can try to re-add battery widget.
<corigo3> I don't wan
<corigo3> I don't wan't the Widget I want the standard tool bar icon. The widgets are too big
<ActionParsnip> corigo3: can't you add the widget to the bar to make it small
<corigo3> urkud: I did add the widget in the interim
<ActionParsnip> or just resize it
<corigo3> It is in the bar, and can't be sized any smaller. It is still too big
<urkud> corigo3: Hm... I don't understand what "tool bar icon" is.
<ActionParsnip> corigo3: this may help: apt-cache search battery monitor
<corigo3> There is a standard panel with the Speaker, BlueTooth, Network Manater, etc. that normally would also have a batter meter
<ActionParsnip> corigo3: maybe it shows up in another users logon, you can then check what processes are running etc
<urkud> corigo3: KDE-3 or KDE-4? Are you talking about system tray?
<zeroc00l> Hi guyz
<Eruaran> hi zeroc00l
<zeroc00l> just a question, somebody can drive me on how to create kde 4.2 applications, it's my first approach to kde developing
<Eruaran> ah I'm not a developer
<zeroc00l> thx anyway Eruaran
<Guest20369> go to the kde channel, cruise the kde site
<ActionParsnip> zeroc00l: i'd head to #kde
<Guest20369> there is a lot of documentation
<Guest20369> right, I forgot this is freenode, just join #kde
<zaapiel> hello
<zeroc00l> ah yes the documentation is exaustively
<zaapiel> is openofficer 3 gonna ship with kubuntu 9.04?
<JontheEchidna> Yes
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | zaapiel
<ubottu> zaapiel: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Shaman666> I really don't know why Intrepid didn't ship with OOo 3.x
<hazamonzo__> Afternoon gents. How might i go about refreshing my desktop (taskbar) it seems to have gone a little mad (Kubuntu 8.10 KDE 4.2)
<ActionParsnip> Shaman666: you can add the OO repos and install it, its simple
<zeroc00l> Shaman666: Yes it's ridicoulus, OO3 is stable I really don't understand
<Shaman666> no doubt
<Shaman666> it's also much faster (for me)
<hazamonzo__> When i close windows the tabs still exist in the taskbar
<zeroc00l> yep it's true
<ActionParsnip> Shaman666: the version of wine on the repos is also pretty bad compared to the one on the wine repo, same deal
<Shaman666> kde 4.2 is working pretty well for me... for what it's worth
<hazamonzo__> Any idea's?
<Slartibartfast> So i have installed kubuntu again on a new HD and wanted to copy some music to my new HD from the old one ... But some characters in names of some files seems not to be in the charset which the system now uses ... how to solve?
<ActionParsnip> hazamonzo__: try removing the taskbar then readding it
<Shaman666> I think world peace can be achieved with Cool Ranch Doritos and fizzy drinks.
<Shaman666> It's a big idea, whose time has come.
<urkud> Slartibartfast: use convmv
<ActionParsnip> hazamonzo__: if you upgraded kde (one of the updates does this) you need to readd the toolbar things
<Slartibartfast> mmm ... what will it do, urkud?
<hazamonzo__> ActionParsnip: How do i go about that?
<ActionParsnip> Slartibartfast: mount it with extra options so the characters are read correctly
<urkud> Slartibartfast: It will move directory "from" to directory "to" iconv'ing filenames
<urkud> Slartibartfast: sorry, convmv is not a way to go if you haven't these characters.
<ActionParsnip> hazamonzo__: right lick manager -> add item and see what you have on the bar, then right click the task manager -> remove, then right click -> add item and readd the object to the bar.
<urkud> Which charset do you use now?
<Slartibartfast> Mmmm ... first i will look into this remounting with some better charset
<Slartibartfast> thanks for the warning urkud :-)
<hazamonzo__> well...
<gabo> dddd
<urkud> Slartibartfast: I use utf-8 and I can see all the characters.
<linknet> 110
<shyam> hai guys. /me is not a kde user but have a friend who have just installed kubuntu and have no grub entries to load it.
<shyam> and now am with him on a live session..(he is remote..)
<shyam> was thinking to write the grub/menu.lst parameters manually..
<bazhang> which was installed first xp or kubuntu
<shyam> xp..
<bazhang> that is odd
<ActionParsnip> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shyam> and he can log on to
<bazhang> check the grub factoid
<shyam> and he can log on to xp but there is only memtest.
<shyam> and as i made him to ls on /boot it seems there is no vmlinux
<shyam> ops vmlinuz only i can see a vmcoreinfo-2.6.27-7
<shyam> is that equivalents?
<shyam> i mean to give the grub parameters manually..
<shyam> kernel and all..
<bazhang> shyam, did you read that link?
<shyam> but its not a windows installation after kubuntu, straight kubuntu install on an xp system..
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto  <--that one
<shyam> ah not that straight.. hey went on some guided partitioning..
<shyam> bazhang: yeah going through that.
<bazhang> though it should detect the windows xp install; I suspect something went wrong with the initial kubuntu install
<genii> Sounds like maybe grub was not directed to install on mbr
<shyam> genii: oh pausible thanks!
<shyam> hey btw, the menu.lst only have link to ubuntu 8.10 memtest and windows xp!
<shyam> and thats the problem..
<Slartibartfast> So ... i tried something, but unsuccesfull ... how to mount external USB disk/partition with ext3 file system to use UTF8 as charset?
<shyam> and /boot have, abi-2.6.27, system.map, vmcoreinfo, initrd
<shyam> would kubuntu put vmlinuz in some other place than /boot?
<Shaman666> unlikely
<Shaman666> it might be an initrd file tho
<genii> It can happen if you manually specified root=something  in update-grub or so, but yes, unlikely
<sea> hello :-)
<shyam> Shaman666: but with initrd, it also require vmlinuz too right?
<shyam> what he did is to split a partition and gave for guided installation..
<shyam> so better advice him to go for a reinstall?!:)
<shyam> the idea i had is to say him to boot up on the same live cd and to pick the filename of vmlinuz from /boot but /boot don't seem to have that itself!
<shyam> genii: he didnt do anything with update-grub.. a poor newbie!:)
<sea2> hello, I'm new at kubuntu und want to mount the internal drives on logon ... is this posible without using /etc/fstab ?
<shyam> sea2: /etc/fstab is that file which says which all drives to be mounted where, without that you can use the "mount"command so that it will be mounted for the session..
<ActionParsnip> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sea2> ;-)
<ActionParsnip> sea2: i'd use fstab, its a simple enough creature
<sea2> I'm not new at unix-systems, so i know fstab and mount-commands
<sea2> I simply search for an option in kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sea2: if you can use mount then fstab is identical
<sea2> :-P
<ActionParsnip> sea2: gparted might give you a clicky gui but if you can use mount its no different whatsoever
<sea2> I'm not sure but i think gparted does not mount on startup
<Slartibartfast> ActionParsnip: i tried to mount manually the partition on the external usb disk ... but seems EXT3 doesn't have UTF-8 or charset as option
<Slartibartfast> any idea?
<trappist> maybe somebody can help me figure out why my load average is so high on my server.  according to top, nothing's eating a lot of cpu, nothing's eating a lot of memory, and there's no i/o wait, yet load averages are 1.0 across the board.
<genii> trappist: If it's on a server, maybe ask in #ubuntu-server
<sea2> @trappist try using "atop"
<sea2> it could be that there is much io-usage
<zaapiel> can your /boot partion be ext4?
<trappist> hrm, not used to atop
<sea2> @zaapiel this depends on the used kernel
<zaapiel> well when 9.04 is out?
<sea2> i don't think that the current ubuntu supports it (but i'm not sure)
<zaapiel> cause thats when i was planning on making the moive
<bazhang> april 09
<genii> bazhang: I was tempted to say the same thing
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<zaapiel> err i meant when 9.04 is out will grub support booting from ext4
<Pici> zaapiel: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<zaapiel> k
<leifdk1978> ? how do i see wich engine koquer is running have bouth installed
<trappist> ok atop agrees with top: CPU | sys      0% | user      0% | irq       0% | idle    100% | wait      0% |
<trappist> but load is still 1.0 :/
<groovy26> hej, gdzie wpisać w xorg.conf domyślną rozdzielczość i odświeżanie?
<groovy26> ups
<Pici> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<peaches__> are ubuntu versions generaly good at scheduled releases or have setbacks, belated releases and such?
<trappist> ok my load issues were apparently caused by a bunch of zombie processes.  had to reboot, looks good now.
<Pici> peaches__: We generally stick to the 6 month release schedule. Dapper (6.06) was released 2 months late, but I wasn't around for that so I'm not sure what the delay was, but that was nearly 3 years ago
<SlimeyPete> it seems to generally be "six months give or take a fortnight or so", which is pretty good
<groovy26> in which section of xorg.conf should I type default resolution and vertical refresh?
<SlimeyPete> I think the vertical refresh goes in the device section for the graphics card, and resolutions go in the screens section
<SlimeyPete> but my memory is a little hazy - not used xorg.conf for a while
<groovy26> ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> groovy26: want my xorg.conf its fairly populated
<ActionParsnip> groovy26: http://pastebin.com/f2fc86e3c
<ActionParsnip> oops thats smb
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/f20b473d
<tyler_d> having problems with kvpnc timeouts on a cisco vpn connection
<corigo3> KDE 4.2 .... After latest Vault updates I have suddenly lost my battery meter in my system tray! Any ideas how to re-activate it?
<Mannequin> hi. for a fresh Kubuntu 8.10 install + KDE 4.2, is there a guide to learn/fix any issues related to glitches en Firefox?
<drH0use> hello. is there a italian guide about kubuntu? do you know?
<corigo3> !Italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tyler_d> getting the error error: The required daemon (vpnclient) isn't available, connect will be disabled. when trying to use kvpnc with cisco(proprietary)? any insights
<corigo3> Mannequin: what issues?
<Laeborg> i use x11vnc on my home server, but every time I disconnect, i must go to the terminal on the server and type 'x11vnc' for starting x11vnc up again.
<Mannequin> corigo3: for example, tabs on Firefox have some glitches. I've currently fixed them by installing KFirefox (a theme)
<Mannequin> but I wonder if there are any other recommended fixes or settings that should be applied
<DaSkreech> corigo3: It wasn't hidden?
<DaSkreech> Mannequin: GLitches?
<DaSkreech> The pages have glitches or the tabs?
<corigo3> Mannequin: sorry I can't be of help. Good god, that's an ugly interface. Sorry, I'm an Opera user, but don't have issues on my default install for Firefox, and my quick search didn't dust up any dirt.
<corigo3> DaSkreech: I didn't hide it.... if it was how to unhide it?
<Mannequin> DaSkreech: not sure if "glitches" is the word. I mean, it doesn't look fine, like if the tab is being drawn incorrectly
<DaSkreech> corigo3: Right click the system tray and system tray settings -> unhide
<DaSkreech> Mannequin: The tab or the page?
<noren> hey all
<corigo3> DaSkreech: Ok... I see the list, the Hide is empty and the Visible does not containt the battery meter.
<Mannequin> the tab itself. This happens on a fresh Kubuntu 8.10 install, both on KDE 4.1 and KDE 4.2. I've fixed it by installing KFirefox theme.
<DaSkreech> corigo3: start powerdevil
<DaSkreech> Mannequin: try installing the qt-gtk-engine
<Mannequin> also, radio buttons and check buttons didn't look good on Firefox. I've had to use "Raleigh" for GTK applications
<noren> DaSkreech: guess very busy here today
<DaSkreech> noren: Looks it
<corigo3> From the command line? I don't see it any where else? What is the command?
<Mannequin> DaSkreech: I will look at qt-gtk-engine
<DaSkreech> alt+F2 -> powerdevil
<noren> !powerdevil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powerdevil
<DaSkreech> !info powerdevil
<ubottu> powerdevil (source: powerdevil): Power manager for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-kde4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 160 kB, installed size 556 kB
<noren> oh maybe usefull inn laptops only !!
<corigo3> Not installed.
<jpedroza> I have spent the last half-hour on Google looking for an answer, but haven't found anything; Guidance Power Manager says my battery was removed, bit it is still connected.
<jpedroza> has anyone seen this before, or have a fix?
<DaSkreech> corigo3: install :)
<corigo3> APT Error. Context:
<corigo3>     Package download failed,
<corigo3>     Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.,
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get -f install
<corigo3> Still powerdevil... how to command line just powerdevil?
<DaSkreech> I think so
 * DaSkreech hasn't run it personally since I don't have a laptop
<corigo3> It doesn't seem to support libplasma3 only 2
<DaSkreech> Urk
<JuJuBee> where do I go to install wine in kde4.2?  Used to be able to use system settings.
<DaSkreech> apt-get install wine ?
<JuJuBee> So it was removed from system setttings...?
<dan> hey i was having some problems with my kde install.  For example, once it completed the kmenu was running extremely slow not to mention the network manager was not even showing up when i installed so i was hoping someone here could tell me why this would be happening
<dan> version 4.2 btw
<ghostcube> dan: nvidia ?
<JuJuBee> Anybody here able to get dual head working with kde4.2 ?
<dan_> anyone know how to get the wireless working
<corigo1> But where's the deault battery manager... Powerdevil looks nice, but as JuJuBee says why "was it removed from the system settings... ?"
<estan> hi. i guess everyone is having the problem with flashplugin-nonfree taking a lot of CPU at sites like youtube? anyone know if it's possible to do something about it?
<DaSkreech> !wifi | dan__
<ubottu> dan__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> estan: How much CPU?
<DaSkreech> JuJuBee: I think installing Wine puts an entry in the system settings
<estan> DaSkreech: well, at least 70-80% on e.g. youtube. (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/225165)
<DaSkreech> Oh wow I have like 20-30 %
<estan> or well it drops down to 50% sometimes, i've seen some sites where it's been worse.
<estan> really? what CPU is that?
<DaSkreech> 1.2 Ghz AMD T-bird
<estan> hm ok. weird.
<estan> i have a 2ghz core2duo and it's eating from both cores when i play flash content.
<estan> oh well. not much to do since it's closed source.
<DaSkreech> Stop watching Terminator 2 recoded in Flash?
<estan> ..but.. but..
<khashayar> Hey folks, I asked this yesterday but had no reply on it, so trying again. Anybody knows how to enable the sesame backend to soprano?
<estan> ;)
<DaSkreech> which one is soprano again?
<estan> it should pick up and use sesame2 if it finds it i think.
<estan> i'm using it, don't think i had to configure anything special.
<estan> you need java though.
<corigo1> Is there anyway to get the application short cut icons on the Tool Bars smaller? Same size as the System Tray perhaps?
<JontheEchidna> corigo1: you could try using the QuickLaunch plasmoid if you have KDE 4.2
<jose> hi, i'm trying kde 4.2 in intrepid. I don't want to shut down the monitor when a I close the lid, where's that config option?
<victim> corigo1: http://www.nabble.com/Kubuntu-8.10-KDE-4.2-td21712215.html
<victim> corigo1: I found the instructions on that page very useful for setting up the kde4 quicklauncher
 * il is away: ïÔÏÛ£Ì.
<jose> i've found it in the  guidance config. It's strange that this configuration is not available in the systems settings, or at least I haven't found it
<XThief> hello!, i have a xfx geforce 9800gtx+ and it seems like its getting really hot in ubuntu, anyone knows how i can see the temperature to see if its all ok?
<DaSkreech> jose: post a bug on that
<jose>  Maybe i have to post another bug. The guidance settings seem to have no effect. It still turns off the monitor when the lid is closed.
<corigo1> That's even bigger than the other one
<jose> yes
<DaSkreech> XThief: lmsensors and some front end
<jose> The bug is a little bit more complex. The lid is turned off and the screen locked, but if i move the mouse the external monitor is turned on.
<jose> There's several guidance bugs, similar to this one. I don't know if I should open a new one or join on of them. None is exactly as the one I'm describing.
<DaSkreech> jose: Wow Welcome to X/powermanagement minefield maze in Linux
<jose> :)
<DaSkreech> I'd suggest you start with that specific problem and follow it up to upstream projects
<JuJuBee> DaSkreech: just installed and no entry in system settings.
<DaSkreech> hrrm I wonder if there was an extra package
<JuJuBee> Dunno.  I tried installing a program, it seemed to work
<JuJuBee> I still need to get dual head working properly in kde4.2  I currently can run regular desktop and wm on primary display and finally can run icewm on secondary.  I don;t much like icewm, what other options are there?
<DaSkreech> fluxbox ?
<JuJuBee> Hmm won't let me send fluxbox to secondary display...
<JuJuBee> Error: Couldn't find screens to manage.
<JuJuBee> Make sure you don't have another window manager running.
<seele> anyone using krecipes? it keeps crashing
<khashayar> estan: thanks for the comment, I didn't see it due to all the clutter in this channel :-p It doesn't seem to use it here. How can I make sure it's being used?
<estan> khashayar: i don't know, first make sure that the kdesupport you're using is compiled with support for sesame2.. make sure java is installed.. then maybe check the Used Soprano Backend setting in $KDEHOME/share/config/nepomukserverrc.
<estan> (i'm using KDE compiled from SVN trunk, so it might be different).
<khashayar> estan: Ah, I see. Thanks. I'll take a look around.
<khashayar> estan: Does nepmouk + strigi work well on trunk? Cause it's pretty crashy with 4.2.1.
<estan> khashayar: not crashy but it had some bugs last i tried it, mostly in the ioslave i think.
<khashayar> estan: OK, sounds good. I hope some fixes can be backported. I'm trying to move over to KDE from this release on (i.e. Jaunty). So far I love a lot of the things I see. Would be nice to have nepomuk + strigi working as well.
<HOMELESS___> hi i  can not print  in  colors , any one  can help me  out
<olskolirc> how do I make my hostname kubuntu stay at my shell prompt instead of the ip address?  It seems to keep renigging back to ip after I reboot
<DaSkreech> set your host name?
<DaSkreech> HOMELESS___: Hmm?
<olskolirc> i used: sudo hostname kubuntu
<DaSkreech> JuJuBee: fluxbox --replace ?
<Dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<DaSkreech> JuJuBee: Also #fluxbuntu :)
<olskolirc> i restarted my konsole and kubuntu shows up as my hostname but not after I reboot
<Dr_willis> Be CAREFULL when changing the histname
<Dr_willis> you have to do more then just the Hostname command
<DaSkreech> olskolirc: That's a local variable it will get overwritten at boot time
<DaSkreech> olskolirc: see what ubottu said
<olskolirc> done DaSkreech thanks
<JuJuBee> DaSkreech: I tried logging in with fluxbox and got gret dual head setup, of course I dont really like fluxbox....  But, still cannot send fluxbox to 0.1  Used --replace option
<DaSkreech> well I play with neither dual head or fluxbox
<DaSkreech> As I said you can probably check in #fluxbuntu to have a much better chance of someone who does
<JuJuBee> I would prefer to get kwin on both ... KDE is really  nice.  They did a great job with 4.2
<DaSkreech> JuJuBee: Ah yes then #kde :)
<DaSkreech> or #kwin I suppsoe
<JuJuBee> Thanx.  Will try kwin I suppose.
<bsfourteen> #join billers
<olskolirc> what do we use to build flash pages with please
<martijn81> olskolirc: i do not think there is anything available for this
<dwarder> what is flash pages?
<dwarder> adobe
<dwarder> ?
<olskolirc> yes dwarder like that
<dwarder> olskolirc: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flex/flexbuilder_linux/
<olskolirc> thanks dwarder
<dwarder> http://osflash.org/linux
<dwarder> np
<redtiger> 3
<HOMELESS___> no sound  any help ?
<fosco__> !sound | HOMELESS___
<ubottu> HOMELESS___: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MachinTrucChose> Hi...I would like to be able to Remote Desktop in to Kubuntu from a Windows computer. What is the best way to do this? I'd like it to run as a service, so I can connect whenever I want, ie not have to create personal invitations Krfb Desktop Sharing.
<MachinTrucChose> is there some mechanism built-in to do this already, or will I need to download a separate VNC server package?
<zipper> hi . i installed kubuntu by wubi. kubuntu waiting at boot on swap file section
<zipper> hi . i installed kubuntu by wubi. kubuntu waiting at boot on swap file active  section
<zipper> hi . i installed kubuntu by wubi. kubuntu waiting at boot on swap file active  section
<DaSkreech> zipper: you started it from inside windows
<zipper> yes
<zipper> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> I'm not familiar with Wubi installs :) Does it have configuration for swap file?
<zipper> yes it sud be
<SteBo> Hi! does anyone here use Kopete 0.70 on Kubuntu 9.04? Does connecting to ICQ currently work for you?
<BusError> hmm whats with the screen lock being active, despite settings, since the last kde update ? how do I force it off ?
<DaSkreech> SteBo: Yeh
<canen> anybody notice font-size in the kopete chat window does not obey the text size in settings?
<DaSkreech> Didn't notice
<canen> guess it's just me then
<canen> doesn't matter which text size or theme is use the minimum seems to be 10
<DaSkreech> canen: I'm not saying you are wrong :)
<DaSkreech> Just that I didn't notice
<canen> didn't say you did :)
<francesco01> ciao
<kuaera_> Wireless internet drops out when wireless house phone is turned on. FCC violation?
<DaSkreech> possibly
<Dr_willis> kuaera_,  seen that happen befor also
<Dr_willis> try the microwave oven. :) that also killed wireless in this house.
<kuaera_> Is it the wireless handset's fault, or the wireless internet router?
<Dr_willis> This was on my older wireless a/b cards i had years ago.. The phone would ring.. and it would kill wireless by just ringing. :)
<Dr_willis> broberly a bit of both. all 3. :) handset/router/card
<kuaera_> Should I move the wireless handset bay away from the wireless internet router, as they're about a metre apart?
<Dr_willis> You could change wireless channel's also.
<kuaera_> [Holy crap. I'm from the US and I said "metre".]
<Dr_willis> Id move them. :)
<Dr_willis> a yard away :P
<kuaera_> While people are still active, does anyone know the status of kate/katepart? I've read about some features they wanted to implement three years ago that haven't made it in, and I'm ending up envious of textmate's snippets and simple syntax highlighting schema :<
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> kate has had syntax highlighting for like ... a long time
<kuaera_> DaSkreech: I know, but it's nowhere near simple to create a new theme.
<kuaera_> DaSkreech: Each mimetype has its own set of custom colors because the "default" defined set of colors is nowhere near diverse enough
<DaSkreech> AH and what was the listing of stuff you saw that you wanted implemented ?
<kuaera_> "Insertion Templates": http://kate-editor.org/article/insertion_templates But I guess that there's katemate, which is an answer to textmate-like support in kate
<kuaera_> That's from late 2008, and has shown no progress...so I guess it's not kate's/katepart's fault.
<DaSkreech> Kuaera|Out: #kate :)
<LeeJunFan> ICQ update broke kopete?
<DaSkreech> I'm on UCQ now
<DaSkreech> ICQ
<FreeMinded> Hello everyone, I'm new to IRC...
<FreeMinded> anyone around?
<Dr_willis> hmm
<FreeMinded> well, I have a problem with KOrganizer since updating to KDE 4.2.1
<FreeMinded> week and day views don't show anymore
<FreeMinded> anyone having the same issue?
<Flare183> FreeMinded: I'm here
<DaSkreech> Hmm I don't think I've opened Korganizer since 4.2.1
<FreeMinded> mmh, not much going on here
<boboso> nope
<FreeMinded> no one having issues with day or week view in Kontact calender?
<FreeMinded> on KDE 4.2.1, on 4.2 it worked well
<DaSkreech> FreeMinded: #kontact ?
<tomas77> hi all; my hardy's kopete got into trouble connecting to ICQ server, it claims something like 'The client version you are using is too old.'. Does someone of you know whether it is sufficient to raise a version in ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc ? If it is, to what numbers?
<fd88b> salllut ici
<fd88b> yen a qui ont deja essayé de recupere des données sur une partition formattée ?
<tomas77> just to let you know - i've solved it by myself - after changing ClientId to 267 in ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc kopete can connecto to icq server again
<tomas77> bye
<DaSkreech> fd88b: pourtugese ?
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> wait
<DaSkreech> !fr | fd88b
<ubottu> fd88b: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fd88b> yes french
<fd88b> i'll speak english now
<fd88b> actually i'd rather go to the french canal :)
<Danu> Hello I forgot my password in Seahorse (to decode a file, it's a pgp), is it anyway to change it or recovery it?
<Danu> Hello I forgot my password in Seahorse (to decode a file, it's a pgp), is it anyway to change it or recovery it?
<DaSkreech> Danu: Yes but best place to ask would be #ubuntu
<Danu> DaSkreech:  thanks, i just asked there, but they told me:  nope, you just need to remember the password
<DaSkreech> Pretty sure you can blow away the DB config
<DaSkreech> But I guess they know
<Danu> Thanks anyway :)
<DaSkreech> Danu: Looked in ~/.gnome for the seahorse dir?
<DaSkreech> Danu: Oooh wait to decode? No you need the password :)
<DaSkreech> It's encoded to that password
<Danu> right
<slow-motion> hi
<Danu> I knew i had to wrote it down :P
<Danu> Hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi Danu
<kuaera> DaSkreech: The KateMate project seems to be totally defunct :/
<DaSkreech> kuaera: Is there code associated with it publicly?
<kuaera> DaSkreech: Yes; they have a googlecode SVN
<kuaera> But it's never been updated, and I'm trying to find how to compile it
<DaSkreech> Contact the lead dev and find out if there .. oh
<DaSkreech> Ha
<DaSkreech> Well yeah when did it start?
<kuaera> May 2008, 'ended' June 14th
<alien_> how can i change whole kde language via cmdline / icon? (kde 3.5)
<DaSkreech> ok that's probably all Qt4 code then
<jaime> I'd like to ask a question about execv and fork..
<DaSkreech> That's good information
<DaSkreech> kuaera: contact the original author and see why it was stopped. If it was something like time constraints see if they would be willing to mentor someone else
<DaSkreech> Google Summer of Code is coming up :)
<kuaera> DaSkreech: I don't even know if the code is worth updating and maintaining, though. There's no screenshots or anything
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure why there would screenshots of a schema :)
<DaSkreech> It's like kate has support for vi commands
<DaSkreech> How do you get screenshots of that?
<jaime> I fork and execv an instance of ppp and then in the parent kick a thread that checks for the pid of pppd, however a ps -A | grep pppd shows that pppd is defunct, even though the parent is still execuyting?
<kuaera> Well, it could show a snippet that had been inserted or somesuch
<david_> #ubuntu-es
<panos4ever> any hackers here???
<goofey> ubottu: !offtopic | panos4ever
<ubottu> panos4ever: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<ign0ramus> question about grub: whenever i install a new kernel, grub wants to re-write root as "(hd0,2)"... It should be (hd0,1), otherwise I cannot mount the partition.  is there any way to change this instead of manually configuring grub each time?
<goofey> ign0ramus: looks like update-grub gets hard drive info from /etc/fstab - is /etc/fstab correct?
<ign0ramus> goofey: checking now...
<ign0ramus> goofey: it seems to be - what line in particular should i be looking at?
<goofey> ign0ramus: the one that describes the root dir I guess
<ign0ramus> goofey: "/dev/sda3 /media/sda3 ext3 defaults 0 0"  - seems right to me
<goofey> ign0ramus: actually, I think /dev/sda3 *is* (hd0,2), not (hd0,1)
<goofey> so, either you are wrong or your fstab is
<goofey> what does mount say about your / partition?
<ign0ramus> goofey: entry for /dev/sda3: "UUID=d805768f-ed15-46c0-b56b-5dfa9ce75e26 / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1"
<ign0ramus> goofey: paste - http://paste.ubuntu.com/128983/
<goofey> type mount and give me the line that describes /
<ign0ramus> goofey: Hmm.... /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<goofey> ign0ramus: wow - your fstab is wrong then
<ign0ramus> goofey: i never heard of that... is there a way to have it autodetect and repair... i suck at manually editing
<goofey> I don't know of a way to automatically update the /etc/fstab file
<goofey> the trick is going to be keeping the UUID straight
<ign0ramus> goofey: yeah, i've messed up config files before, and it's not fun (even with a backup)...
<ign0ramus> goofey: maybe I'll just keep the config i have (it is working now that I've edited grub) until 9.04 comes out
<goofey> ign0ramus: that would work too - until you update your kernel.  Sorry to not be more help.  Never heard of fstab being created incorrectly
<ign0ramus> goofey: yeah, me neither.  but this lappy has been upgraded since Feisty, and I think when Jaunty comes out, I'm doing a fresh install.  I'll finally get around to putting /home on a separate partition, too!  I just hope KDE4 will be stable enough
<goofey> if it helps, it looks like update-grub ignores lines starting with #, so it's getting it's info from the UUID labels in /etc/fstab, not the /dev/sda* descriptions
<goofey> ign0ramus: ign0ramus so far, for me, kde4.2 seems pretty nice (I've been playing with 9.04 in vmware)
<ign0ramus> goofey: that's what I'm hoping... I tried 4.0 & 4.1 and still wasn't confident enough to take the plunge... I've heard mostly good things about 4.2, so may be time for a switch.  Thanks for all your help.
<goofey> ign0ramus: anytime
<slow-motion> n8
<coreyman> so im trying to configure kwrite
<coreyman> with the font styles.
<coreyman> my things like while and for are yellow, how do i change that.
<donald> About when will Kubuntu get updated with KDE 4.2?
<Noughmad_> about when JJ comes out
<Noughmad> or you can get kubuntu-experimental
<donald> OK, but then I have to be like a software engineer to install that sort of thing. I'd like to know if/when Kubuntu will allow a simple update.
<welton> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<welton> someone knows how to install the rtl8187b in the kernel 2.6.27??
<Noughmad> donald: 1. you don't have to be an engineer to install this
<Noughmad> 2. if you just wish to update, it will be in Jaunty (in about 2 months?)
<coreyman> lol software engineer.
<donald> Ah, OK. I can live with that, I guess. I just installed KDE today and noticed it was v 3.x.
<welton> someone knows how to install the rtl8187b in the kernel 2.6.27??
<tarfart> hi
<Noughmad> its 4.1 by default in Intrepid (8.10) I think...
<tarfart> anyone have info on installing fglrx on intrepid? the bot talks about hardy and gutsy
<panos4ever> is kde4.2 still beta???
<donald> Re: lol software engineer - you can laugh all you want, but I've been using various operating systems since the early '80s and I am not interested in fiddling or compiling anymore.
<donald> KDE 4.2 was March 9th.
<Noughmad> alright :)
<coreyman> ..
<donald> OK, got it. "KDE 4.2 will be officially supported as part of Kubuntu 9.04 being released April 23rd 2009."
<tarfart> i have w32codecs installed, yet i cant read wmv filse
<tarfart> if i can read mpeg, should i be able to read wmv ?
<tarfart> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tarfart> i already ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tarfart> it's still not working
<tarfart> i ran sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<tarfart> and i cant play wmv
<YippMN> i have a friend running kunbuntu , cause hes new to linux , and i can't seem to find xine in adept , anyone have idea;'s on this , run gentoo
<YippMN> i run gentoo :)
<DaSkreech> YippMN: Did he just update it?
<tarfart> apt-get install xine
<tarfart> xine-ui
<YippMN> you mean update kubuntu, no , its 8.04, but ive run the live dc here on my machine and don't see
<tarfart> apt-get install apt-get install xine
<YippMN> xine-ui like i would use for gentoo , nbut all ther libs and such are installed
<tarfart> when i ran gentoo, i had no problem with xine.
<DaSkreech> YippMN: Might not have all the repos enabled
<YippMN> tarfart,  yeah i was thinking of having him do that
<YippMN> DaSkreech, repo's enabled?
<DaSkreech> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bongfrog> any kde guru want to help me get a 4.2 back to life?
<DaSkreech> YippMN: ^^^
<DaSkreech> !info xine
<ubottu> Package xine does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> !info xine-ui
<ubottu> xine-ui (source: xine-ui): the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.5+cvs20070914-2 (intrepid), package size 1465 kB, installed size 3380 kB
<YippMN> DaSkreech,  ok , so we could just do apt-get install xine-ui , and not worry about useing adept then , and i imagine we can do su in terminal
<bongfrog> all of the sudden on login kwin / plasma will not run.    Started off with plasma dying and .....
<tarfart> how to get fglrx on intrepid
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: what's the error message?
<DaSkreech> !fglrx | tarfart
<ubottu> tarfart: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> YippMN: Yes if you like. I think that you may want libxine instead of xineui
<tarfart> yeah, that doesnt talk about intrepid
<tarfart> it only mentinos hardy and gutsy
<bongfrog> DaSkreech -   there are no error messages on the desktop or background but no window manager or plasma either.    Not sure where to look for logs for kde
<tarfart> how am i supposed to know if they use the same, kernels, versions of xort, etc.
<tarfart> again, how do i get fglrx installed on intrepid ?
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: oh Hmm can you get a konsole running?
<bongfrog> DaSkreech - ya I am able to alt f2 and get a console open.
<DaSkreech> Oh sweet
<DaSkreech> run kwin &
<bongfrog> DaSkreech - kwin &    does not thing.    kwin gives me a segfault  error
<DaSkreech> kwin --replace
<bongfrog> DaSkreech - seg fault again
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> plasma
<DaSkreech> See if that segafaults as well
<DaSkreech> tarfart: Far as I know it's the same procedure as hardy
<tarfart> oh ok.,
<bongfrog> DaSkreech - many errors there.
<DaSkreech> and no plasma?
<DaSkreech> Ok run konqueror &
<bongfrog> DaSkreech - last bit is " org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<DaSkreech> wait
<DaSkreech> you have no window manager right?
<bongfrog> correct
<DaSkreech> gah
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install twm
<bongfrog> why twm?
<DaSkreech> It's small fast and it works
<DaSkreech>  It should ship with X
<DaSkreech> but meh
<DaSkreech> Unless you have Gnome or another windowmanager already installed?
<bongfrog> ok installed
<DaSkreech> twm &
<phitoo> Hello all! I'm running KDE 4.2 on intrepid and I keep having applications freeze on me when doing file operations. For example saving an attachment from KMail will freeze Kontact.
<bongfrog> ok we have twm manager
<phitoo> And every time it happens krunner also dies.
<DaSkreech> ok
<phitoo> Unfortunately I can't reliably reproduce the behaviour. So I was wondering if anyone had seen this.
<DaSkreech> krunner dying is insteresting
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: try konqueror &
<DaSkreech> then you can pastebin the errors
<phitoo> DaSkreech: Try frustrating...
<bongfrog> DaSkreech - all was working great untill just a little while ago.......
<DaSkreech> phitoo: KDE 4.2.0 or 4.2.1 ?
<tarfart> DaSkreech: well the hardy way still didnt work
<tarfart> insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<phitoo> DaSkreech: 4.2.0. I am afraid of another upgrade,
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: no errors and runs fine as I can tell
<DaSkreech> tarfart: you enabled ATI in the restricted manager
<DaSkreech> phitoo: Ok is that from the PPA or the backports ?
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: just too soon ..     Seg fault
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: any reason for the segfault ?
<tarfart> DaSkreech: i ran dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-7-generic
<tarfart> and that worked
<tarfart> what ever the hardy way is
<phitoo> DaSkreech: Backports. But I had the problem on PPA packages also.
<DaSkreech> phitoo: What video card?
<tarfart> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI     //2 lines for the hardyway.  they dont work on intrepid
<DaSkreech> tarfart: what's in /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile ?
<phitoo> DaSkreech: AMI with fglrx and intel 945.
<DaSkreech> two video cards?
<tarfart> DaSkreech: not fglrx
<phitoo> DaSkreech: Sorry for the confusion. I meant that I have the same behaviour on two different computers.
<tarfart> volitile dir http://rafb.net/p/xdUyzk85.html
<phitoo> DaSkreech: the desktop has an AMI card, I think a 3200, and I'm using the non-free driver.
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: odd i see krunner in the ps list
<phitoo> DaSkreech: The laptop is a Thinkpad T60 with Intel 945 chip.
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: Yeah that's what does alt+F2
<DaSkreech> phitoo: And any file dialog slows down the machine?
<DaSkreech> tarfart: which video card are you using?
<phitoo> DaSkreech: Sometimes the file dialogs die too.
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: Why wouldn't you see it?
<DaSkreech> phitoo: With an error?
<tarfart> is there a Restricted Drivers Manager
<tarfart> DaSkreech: X series
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: odd thing i see a segfault for synergys about the time all this started. followed by a plasma seg fault then nepomukservices
<tarfart> X1200 ati card
<DaSkreech> Ah hmm ok
<phitoo> DaSkreech: No error. The windows just freeze. And in the process list the app is listed with D.
<DaSkreech> synergy?
<DaSkreech> phitoo: how quickly do you need it fixed ?
<bongfrog> DaSkreech:  synergy is an app that lets you use one mouse for many computers.
<DaSkreech> I know. Just trying to figure out if it's a symptom or a cause
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: this is the first time I have seen it be and issue (use it daily for the laptop )
<phitoo> DaSkreech: Hmmm? Yesterday would be good. :-)
<tarfart> where is the Restricted Drivers Manager ?
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: they ref...   libstdc++ ,    libc   and libQtCore      respectivly
<bongfrog> DaSkreech:  I did build a new user and was able to log in correctly with that user.
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: so it must me in my user config.   Any Idea how to clean that with out nuking kmail?
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: try mkdir ~/plasmabkup && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/plasmabkup && plasma
<tarfart> where is the Restricted Drivers Manager ?
<DaSkreech> phitoo: try logout of kde and move your ~/.kde to a backup location
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: I allready did a rm .kde/share/config/plasma*     earlier   before I ran out of ideas.
<DaSkreech> tarfart: good question let me check
<phitoo> DaSkreech: No can do right now. But if you tell me what to look for I'll do it ASAP and report back.
<DaSkreech> phitoo: do you know Virtual Terminals?
<phitoo> DaSkreech: Konsole?
<DaSkreech> phitoo: No TTY1 TTY2 etc
<DaSkreech> tarfart: jockey-kde ?
<DaSkreech> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5~beta3-0ubuntu6.1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 96 kB
<phitoo> DaSkreech: You may safely assume I am not a noobie.
<DaSkreech> phitoo: Ok logout of KDE drop to a console mv ~/.kde ~/.kdebkup then jump back to X and login
#kubuntu 2009-03-10
<DaSkreech> You may want to copy back ~/.kdebkup/share/*/kmail* to the original locations
<tarfart> and where is this jockey-kde
<tarfart> oh i have to install it
<tarfart> what a load of work.  watch this driver not even work.
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: does' X Error: XSyncBadAlarm 130 ' mean anything to you ?
<DaSkreech> Means that X is having issues
<DaSkreech> hold on
<phitoo> DaSkreech: No problem. Then what do I look for?
<DaSkreech> phitoo: non crashy dialogs ?
<phitoo> DaSkreech: OK! If I get this right, you seem want me to try running the system with a clean environment?
<DaSkreech> phitoo: yeah
<bongfrog>   DaSkreech: nepomukServer is having all kind of errors also
<DaSkreech> I guess if you want to test hat you can just make a new user :)
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: pastebin
<phitoo> DaSkreech: OK! I can do that. How do I report back?
<tarfart> this jockey sucks.  i clicked activate on the ATI drivers and it didnt work.  hence i reopened it and it's NOT activated
<tarfart> linux sucks
<DaSkreech> tarfart: Which X card do you have?
<phitoo> DaSkreech: I won't be able to try it until late tonight or more likely sometime tomorrow.
<tarfart> im gonna reboot
<tarfart> and watch it not work
<phitoo> DaSkreech: Besides it's intermittent and I'll probably want to run it for a while before coming to any conclusion.
<Androidfan166> house full
<Androidfan166> peace
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: pastebin.com/d4974b7c4
<Androidfan166> so once i get kubuntu installed .. yall gonna help me out
<Androidfan166> right
<Androidfan166> and
<Androidfan166> no one typing
<Androidfan166> k
<bongfrog> DaSkreech:  I am also seeing ref to unnamed object.....  all over the place
<Androidfan166> k
<Androidfan166> k power
<SuspectZero> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Androidfan166> lol
<DaSkreech> phitoo: yeah I guess
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: looks like all errors come back to dbus
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: Yeah I was about to say might be DBUS
<phitoo> DaSkreech: then again if you're a regular on this channel I'll just make sure you're there when I'm ready. Say by Thursday/Friday.
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: i am not in the know bout dbus....       where should i look?
<DaSkreech> phitoo: Aight
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=64134
<Androidfan166> my 1st chat on da g1
<Androidfan166> ? ... where can i get a pc pre installed kubuntu...and at what price
<DaSkreech> Dell I would suspect or System76
<Androidfan166> kde the only way to go for me
<Androidfan166> dell
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: thanks for the help ---   i will be back later    i have to make dog food money at the moment.......
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Androidfan166: or of course any blank computer and a CD :)
<Androidfan166> i have problem with a power mac g4 dual 1.25...couldnt get of find and that supop
<Androidfan166> supported
<Androidfan166> i use mac for logic pro 8
<Androidfan166> thanks daskreet
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<phitoo> DaSkreech: thanks for the help.
<DaSkreech> phitoo: ok
<DaSkreech> Androidfan166: try #ubuntu-powerpc
<Androidfan166> k
<phitoo> <DaSkreech> I must say though that the 4.x series so far for me has been a disappointment. :-(
<DaSkreech> phitoo: Broke? or otherwise?
<Androidfan166> what kubuntu
<Androidfan166> relly
<DaSkreech> Androidfan166: powerpc support is beneath the KDE/GNOME layer
<DaSkreech> !ke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ke
<peaches> hmmmmmmmmmm
<Androidfan166> thanks again...brb...
<phitoo> DaSkreech: small problems, big problems, regressions.
<DaSkreech> This probably falls into big problems :)
<DaSkreech> what regressions?
<phitoo> DaSkreech: Flashplugin has not worked in Konqueror for weeks. KMail has a date problem. There is krunner thing and so on.
<DaSkreech> Really?
<DaSkreech> Flashplugin has actually been working better for me
<DaSkreech> Youtube now magically works
<DaSkreech> haven't heard of a Kmail date problem either
<DaSkreech> Is it offset?
<phitoo> DaSkreech: It hasn't worked for me for quite a while now.
<khalidmian> googleearth doesnt respond pls advise
<DaSkreech> Houston we have a problem?
<phitoo> DaSkreech: The date problem on kmail is known I think but the fix has not reached my desktop yet.
<DaSkreech> ok if true
<DaSkreech> what is the krunner thing?
<phitoo> DaSkreech: the problem we have been discussing. I call it the "krunner thing". I have in fact taken to killing krunner on startup. I forgot to do that today.
<DaSkreech> ah. That causes  the file dialogs to bug out?
<phitoo> DaSkreech: I don't know. I don't see why krunner would have anything to do with a file dialog.
<DaSkreech> It shouldn't unless strigi or something is linking them
<phitoo> DaSkreech: But, I find that it's frozen when the dialog is frozen.
<DaSkreech> phitoo: What do you have enabled in krunner?
<phitoo> DaSkreech: I've disable strigi. And for that matter akonadi and nepomuk.
<SuspectZero> how much swap space is recommended? 1.5 times the amount of ram u have?
<DaSkreech> SuspectZero: roughly
<Dr_willis> SuspectZero,  depends on your needs also
<phitoo> DaSkreech: Just what comes standard with the system.
<SuspectZero> awesome thanks
<Dr_willis> If you plan on hibernate/suspending - that much may be needed..
<DaSkreech> a little bit more if you have very little RAM a little bit less if you have lots of RAM and then dependent on what you are doing  and response needs
<Dr_willis> but if you go 4gb of ram ... seems a bit overkill to have 6gb of stap.
<Dr_willis> oops swap.
<DaSkreech> phitoo: Hmm I think that it comes with everything enabled by default may want to thin that out
<Dr_willis> YOu can always add swap files later if you want
<phitoo> DaSkreech: Ok! I'll try that. In fact, I wasn't aware it was configurable.
<DaSkreech> phitoo: The little wrench on the side. Just go through and take out stuff that you wouldn't be interested in
<phitoo> DaSkreech: will do.
<phitoo> DaSkreech: It occurs to me that I've never even used the thing yet... :-) That must be why I don't miss when I kill it.
<DaSkreech> phitoo: Well don't turn it on then :-)
<DaSkreech> no sense in having something you don't use
<demi> Guy's I have just installed kubuntu with kde 4.1.2, and my screen gets these constant random flickering, every several seconds anyone know what may be causing this?
<phitoo> DaSkreech: :-) Ah! But it sounds so potentially useful. And I don't try to use it, then I'll never know how to use it...:-)
<demi> my videocard is a ati x1800 xt, these random flickering/flashes is very annoying.
<demi> Guy's I have just installed kubuntu with kde 4.1.2, and my screen gets these constant random flickering, every several seconds anyone know what may be causing this?
<Dr_willis> You installed the proper video card drivers?
<DaSkreech> phitoo: it's just a fancy alt+F2 mini cli :)
<demi> im using ati x1800 xt, and it says click activate to activate the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver, but it doesnt activate it.
<demi> why wont it activate?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<demi> after trying activate like 30 diff times it actually works this time i think
<demi> btw is there a way to update the kde 4.1.2 on this setup to 4.2.1?
<DaSkreech> demi: the topic
<demi> Thanks, I'm not too use to this kubuntu , I'm more savvy with Freebsd=\
<DaSkreech> demi: The KDE 4.2 is out link has a repo if you enable that you can get KDE 4.2.1
<Dr_willis> then you are used to reading docs? :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> hi tarfart
<tarfawt> hi
<tarfart> i installed fglrx drivers and they're not working. http://rafb.net/p/Z4Cgjx53.html
<tarfart> why wont 3D games play?
<tarfart> i have the proprietary drivers installed.
<demi> ati can be a pain in the ass running 3d apps, I know from prior experiance.
<demi> that's running on Freebsd, I have not tried it yet on here, but I will eventually.
<DaSkreech> tarfart: try something else
<DaSkreech> Whats the Missing INI
<demi> I am trying to get adept to upgrade to kde 4.2, but I dont know what repo address to add in the program, and im not getting the Adept -> Manage Repositories
<tarfart> how do i make it work ?
<tarfart> linux shit.
<tarfart> fuck it.
 * tarfart puts the xp cd back in.
<Slartibartfast> demi: you don't see in the adept program "Sources"?
<SuspectZero> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<demi> I clicked edit software sources, following the guide im looking at.
<Slartibartfast> demi: under the tab updates you need to select unsupported updates
<demi> then selected some options, but is there some special url I need to add to download kde 4.2?
<tarfart> how do i make the drivers work?
<Slartibartfast> demi: no special URL is needed ... when checked the unsupported updates you will get backports in your sources.list
<demi> I slected unsupported updates, and refetched.
<DaSkreech> demi: The link is in the topic
<demi> Then the guide is showing I clikc adept again and go to  Manage Repositories
<demi> Yes, im using that link.
<DaSkreech> tarfart: do you have something like glxgears?
<Slartibartfast> demi: But now you should get many updates, i think
<tarfart> wassat ?
<DaSkreech> demi: Third party Servers you add the ppa kubuntu-experimental line
<tarfart> i'll just apt-get it
<DaSkreech> tarfart: A pure 3d app people use it to test the 3d driver install
<DaSkreech> Without the driev it's probably going to run slow
<Slartibartfast> DaSkreech: for kde4.2 the ppa is not needed ... kde4.2 is in backports
<tarfart> DaSkreech: there is no such package name but when i run apt-cache search ---> mesa-utils   is the only package that comes up
<tarfart> well i have mesautils installed
<tarfart> what package is glxgears in ?
<tarfart> oh glxgears does work
<tarfart> so why doesent quake wars and unreal 2004 work ?
<tarfawt> ok it's messing up my screen
<DaSkreech> Slartibartfast: It is for 4.2.1 I think
<tarfawt> quake wars wont display but i get sound
<DaSkreech> Quake wars I dunno
<DaSkreech> ut2004 threw a missing ini error
<tarfawt> all 3D games wont work. how is that if i can see the glxgears
<DaSkreech> tarfawt: ah! try #phoronix
<DaSkreech> Though they might be sleeping by now
<DaSkreech> actually ##linux is most likely to get you help
<Dr_willis> All the hot babes hang in ##linux
<DaSkreech> but #phoronix is by far the most knowledgeable
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Indeed I do
<silentContender> Can someone please explain how to fix a segmentation error at login?
<DaSkreech> silentContender: depends on what caused it
<tarfawt> DaSkreech: no one is even takling in #phoronix
<tarfawt> i hate linux
<silentContender> DaSkreech, I think it is the getty process (or slight possibly of the login process)
<silentContender> DaSkreech, at least log files point that direction
<DaSkreech> tarfawt: That's why I said ##linux
<DaSkreech> tarfawt: #phoronix falls asleep about two hours ago
<tarfawt> they dont know shit.
<tarfawt> i was in ##LInux
<tarfawt> oh well.
<DaSkreech> If you got someone they would probably know how to fix it but I would be surprised they were awake
<DaSkreech> tarfawt: And no one knew?
<silentContender> DaSkreech, do you know how to fix it?
<DaSkreech> pastebin the error
<demi> Is the regular xmms in adept package manager? I can only find the xmms2 plugin for system tray..
<DaSkreech> demi: no though you can use beep
<silentContender> Post my error??? (not sure if that what you mean), but:  tty1 main process (10353) killed by SEGV signal  tty1 main process ended, respawning
<Slartibartfast> demi: xmms is very old ... usinng gtk1.2 or so
<demi> ahh yea I remember hereing about beep, I'll try that heh.
<DaSkreech> silentContender: that happens everytime you login ?
<silentContender> DaSkreech, everytime since last Friday (the error was in /var/log/daemon.log)
<DaSkreech> silentContender: What's in ~/.xsessions-errors ?
<jeffre> from a terminal, how do i install Mozilla?
<DaSkreech> jeffre: I assume you mean firefox ?
<jeffre> yrd
<jeffre> yes*
<silentContender> DaSkreech, startkde: Running shutdown scripts...  startkde: Done.  kdeinit: Fatal IO error: client killed  klauncher: Exiting on signal 15 klauncher: Fatal IO error: client killed kded: Fatal IO error: client killed ...etc
<silentContender> DaSkreech, I did push the power button after trying to login
<DaSkreech> silentContender: how much space do you have on the drive?
<silentContender> DaSkreech, I have ~40GB free
<DaSkreech> jeffre: sudo apt-get install firefox --no-recommends
<DaSkreech> silentContender: Well then you may want to run a fsck on the drive
<jeffre> thanks DaSkreech
<silentContender> DaSkreech, done that already
<DaSkreech> silentContender: What happens if you install xterm and then do a failsafe login
<silentContender> DaSkreech, not following.  I'm currently using the recovery console on that computer
<DaSkreech> silentContender: Ah ok
<DaSkreech> You know how to change sessions when you login at KDM ?
<silentContender> DaSkreech, yes (switch to console?)
<DaSkreech> silentContender: no press alt+T and you have a list of choices when you login
<DaSkreech> one is failsafe login but I think ubuntu doesn't install xterm bydefault
<silentContender> DaSkreech, I think I have xterm installed
<DaSkreech> silentContender: ok
<silentContender> DaSkreech, I just tried fail-safe and it doesn't work
<silentContender> DaSkreech, have to reboot now
<DaSkreech> silentContender: it logs you back out again ?
<DaSkreech> ok
<silentContender> DaSkreech, yes it just logs me out (regardless which method I've tried)
<demon_> my "hardware drivers" cant install drivers for my graphic card
<demon_> help
<silentContender> demon_, what's the brand and model?
<silentContender> DaSkreech, I'm done rebooting, if you're waiting
<demon_> silentContender: nvidia fx 5200
<DaSkreech> silentContender: ok you tried failsafe and it doesn't work?
<silentContender> DaSkreech, yes
<jeffre> daemon, does it say drivers are available?
<demon_> jeffre: yes but when i click on install
<demon_> use
<demon_> nothing
<jeffre> not even a little box?? I know when ive done it takes a min, then a box pops up and does nothing, than all the sudden it installs
<silentContender> DaSkreech, I can start a full session in the recovery console (kde 4.1 and everything), if that's any indicator.
<demon_> jeffre: i click and nothing
<demon_> activate
<DaSkreech> silentContender: no issues?
<jeffre> hmmm im not sure of the terminal command that would be needed as ive never had that issue.
<silentContender> DaSkreech, no issues (it's a root session of course though)
<silentContender> DaSkreech, I have tried reinstalling getty, login, ubuntu-minimal and none of that's help with the SEGV signal
<jeffre> i know that once i install, if i dont edit my xorg file before reboot, all i get is a terminal screen...
<demon_> jeffre: it starts but then stop
<DaSkreech> silentContender: try su - (yourusername) then run kdeinit
<jeffre> does it stop at like 60 or 80%?
<demon_> 10
<silentContender> DaSkreech, it give me kdeinit: Aborting. $DISPLAY is not set
<demon_> jeffre: no zero
<DaSkreech> silentContender: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<DaSkreech> then run it
<DaSkreech> You have X running I guess?
<silentContender> DaSkreech, I honestly don't know (I've have it, if it's running currently I don't know)
<silentContender> DaSkreech, I'm not running X, how do I start it?
<tarfawt> why isn't knetowrk manager under the list of widgets when i right click add widgen on the pannel ?
<DaSkreech> silentContender: X &
<DaSkreech> You are in KDE 4.1
<DaSkreech> There was no wifi widget for KDE 4.1
<jeffre> sorry demon... im looking to see if i can find anything but why it wont install is beyond me atm
<tarfawt> well then 4.2
<tarfawt> no 4.1.4
<silentContender> DaSkreech, give me a sec.  Just did something stupid
<demon_> jeffre: i have made an update
<demon_> and now works
<demon_> :)_
<tarfawt> well when i installed linux, there was a widget that looked like a globe.
<tarfawt> and it allowed me to connect ot my wifi
<jeffre> haha, awesome
<tarfawt> where is it
<silentContender> DaSkreech, I have X running
<yousef_> anyone having amsn problems?
<demon_> is there a fun club for kde4.1
<yousef_> connecting
<silentContender> DaSkreech, no mouse though
<DaSkreech> tarfawt: readd the systme tray
<DaSkreech> It's probably in there
<DaSkreech> silentContender: run kdeinit
<DaSkreech> tarfawt: if not then run knetworkmanager
<jeffre> is there a glxgears equivalent for windows xp?
<tarfawt> jeffre: there's no need for one.  windows stuff "just works:"
<silentContender> DaSkreech, screening doesn't change, tty1 reads: kbuildsycoca running...
<jeffre> BS tarfawt :P
<jeffre> thats to bad that there isnt one.... :)
<tarfawt> i made a new pannel
<tarfawt> why is it at the top of the screen?
<silentContender> DaSkreech, do I need HAL running (it's not running b/c it's recovery console)
<tarfawt> and when i attempt to pull it down, it just consumed the entire screen
<DaSkreech> Shouldn't
<tarfawt> how do i install kde 4.2 ?
<DaSkreech> tarfawt: open adept and enable unsupported updates
<DaSkreech> alt+F2 -> kdesudo adept
<tarfawt> is that a command ?
<DaSkreech> press alt+F2 and it opens a floating line
<tarfawt> ok
<DaSkreech> you can type a command in there and it runs
<DaSkreech> type in kdesudo adept
<DaSkreech> It will ask for a password
<tarfawt> now what.
<tarfawt> the Adept screen is up
<DaSkreech> it's the password that you used to login
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Sources
<DaSkreech> Edit Software sources
<DaSkreech> Updates
<DaSkreech> click on unsupported updates
<DaSkreech> click close
<tarfawt> ok thanx
<tarfawt> should i reboot ?
<DaSkreech> when it finishes it's download thing then go to changes and click upgrade
<jeffre> Daskreech- do you then accept all updates? (it says i have 23 once i followed your instructions)
<DaSkreech> no you don't need to
<DaSkreech> jeffre: Hmm ?
<DaSkreech> which instructions?
<tarfawt> well kde still sucks becuase the pannel is at the top of the screen
<jeffre> to update to KDE 4.2
<tarfawt> and it wont let me pull it to the bottom with out expanded it the size of the screen
<silentContender> DaSkreech, so what are you thinking is wrong?
<DaSkreech> tarfawt: you wento changes and clicked upgrade?
<DaSkreech> silentContender: Something in your profile
<tarfawt> yup
<silentContender> DaSkreech, would it matter that I've created a new account and that one doesn't work either?
<DaSkreech> jeffre: ah yes accept though you should be having a lot more updates
<DaSkreech> silentContender: yes it would
<DaSkreech> :-)
<jeffre> tarfawt- right click on panel - unlock widgets- panel settings
<silentContender> DaSkreech, so... is there hope?
<jeffre> Dakscreech - okay, thanks
<tarfawt> this is so screwed up. i cant even move the system tray to the far most right of the pannel with out it jumping back.
<tarfawt> yeah they are unlocked
<tarfawt> i can move em.  just not to where I want em
<DaSkreech> silentContender: ok what did you do before this started?
<silentContender> DaSkreech, I just updated my computer Friday afternoon and used it.  Friday night comes and it's broken.
<DaSkreech> ha
<DaSkreech> silentContender: Do you have any updates now?
<silentContender> DaSkreech, I'll check and update.
<tarfawt> FOR GOD SAKES!!!!! HOW DO I PULL THE PANNEL DO THE BOTTOM OF MY SCREEN!!!!!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> tarfawt: As I recall it was not obvious in KDE 4.1
<tarfawt> linux shit.
<tarfawt> well thanx
<DaSkreech> I think the top of the black bar was different and you grabbed that
<tarfawt> i just got rid of the previous pannel
<silentContender> DaSkreech, no new updates
<DaSkreech> ok and something is breaking getty?
<DaSkreech> I can't think of anything tha would do that
<DaSkreech> silentContender: Wait why does startkde start shutdown?
<silentContender> DaSkreech, when?
<silentContender> where?
<DaSkreech> startkde: Running shutdown scripts...  startkde: Done.
<DaSkreech> That was what you pasted earlier?
<silentContender> DaSkreech, I think the shutdown was caused by me pushing the power button after everything froze.  (I'll check the logs to be sure)
<DaSkreech> Ah ok
<DaSkreech> right that makes sense
<DaSkreech>  but ..
<DaSkreech> doesn't
<DaSkreech> so it's freezing before it runs anything ?
<DaSkreech> tarfawt: no cursing here
<silentContender> Yes, it freeze before anything.  (I managed to write script to id getty or maybe login as the cause of SEGV)
<DaSkreech> login would be a bad thing to mess up
<DaSkreech> if you login on the TTY that dies?
<silentContender> I don't know, I'll put up the daemon.log again
<silentContender> tty1 main process (10848) killed by SEGV signal
<silentContender> tty1 main process ended, respawning
<silentContender> DaSkreech, before this happens (that was attempt to login via console), KDM_greet has: Cannot read from core
<DaSkreech> you have a Fatal IO Error on all script calls
<silentContender> I don't see any in my logs
<DaSkreech> I was thinking that may be permissions but no that's probably something file system
<DaSkreech> You gave that to me
<DaSkreech> kdeinit: Fatal IO error: client killed  klauncher: Exiting on signal 15 klauncher: Fatal IO error: client killed kded: Fatal IO error: client killed ...etc
<silentContender> I don't know,  All I know is fsck has not mention errors.
<tarfawt> how do i pull the pannel to the bottom of the screen
<silentContender> DaSkreech, just remember something I was told to try,  when I try passwd <username>, I get a segmentation fault.
<silentContender> DaSkreech, and also I've tried login (in recovery console) and enter my user/pass and get segmentation fault.
<DaSkreech> silentContender: do you have a /etc/passwd ?
<chairman> i have a problem w/Kmail
<silentContender> DaSkreech, yes
<chairman> It doesn't want send out emails
<DaSkreech> silentContender: and do you have a /etc/shadow ?
<silentContender> yes
<silentContender> DaSkreech, it KDM suppose to have an entry in passwd (GDM does)
<silentContender> it -> is
<tarfawt> how do i upgrade to kde 4.2
<DaSkreech> Did you enable unsupported updates in Adept?
<DaSkreech> In adept click on changes then click upgrade
<silentContender> DaSkreech, what do I need to do?
<silentContender> Sorry if I'm rushing you.
<DaSkreech> silentContender: do you have /bin/bash ?
<tarfawt> looks like more stuff to hog my harddrive space and to run in the background that i dont need
<silentContender> Yes
<DaSkreech> it replaces the stuff you have now it uses up marginally more space
<DaSkreech> you can stop whatever you don't want to run from running
<DaSkreech> If you want something like then try fluxbox or xfce
<silentContender> DaSkreech, could you give me an idea where to go from here (have to go now).  Thanks for listening to me.
<DaSkreech> silentContender: ok there are about 5 steps when you login
<silentContender> Ok
<silentContender> Listening.
<DaSkreech> if the login sequence is having issues then there are only a few things that could be causing it
<silentContender> ok
<silentContender> DaSkreech, the things are?
<DaSkreech> and when you login and type passwd username it segfaults?
<silentContender> Yes
<DaSkreech> Does it ask you for a passwd first?
<silentContender> Login? It ask for user first
<DaSkreech> no passwd
<DaSkreech> you said when you login you get segfault
<DaSkreech> and when you try passwd <username>
<silentContender> Yes
<DaSkreech> when you do passwd does it ask for a password first or does it segfault instantly ?
<silentContender> Instantly
<DaSkreech> hmm do you have a UID 0 in /etc/passwd
<DaSkreech> I think your root user has been deleted
<DaSkreech> Though that should be hard coded in the kernel
<silentContender> Ok,  I'll look into that.  Have to go now.  Thanks
<tarfawt> linux FAIL!
<tarfawt> how do i downgrade to kde 3.5
<tarfawt> at least that worked.
<DaSkreech> in Ibex?
<tarfawt> and whats dolphin doing on this. thats stupid
<chairman> i need help on Kmail
<SuspectZero> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<tarfart> ugh, do i really need mysql for a kde 4.2 upgrade ?
<DaSkreech> tarfart: deselect akonadi
<DaSkreech> It's for mail if you don't plan on using mail don't install it
<DaSkreech> chairman: What's wrong?
<tarfart> ugh... this is taking way entirely too long.
<tarfart> i upgraded to kde 4.2 and the pannel is still failing to be pulled to the bottomof the screen.
<tarfart> i made a new pannel, and it's at the top of the screen.
<tarfart> how do i pull it to the bottom of the screen ?
<EtFb> My wife is having a weird bug with Firefox, which only started when she began using Kubuntu.  It randomly opens websites with URLS like www.WORD.com, where WORD is a common English word like "fell".  Has anyone experienced anything similar?
<tarfart> EtFb: yuck, this is where i would hollar "Linux Garbage" at the top of my lungs.
<tarfart> i upgraded to kde 4.2 and the pannel is still failing to be pulled to the bottomof the screen.
<chairman> for some reason it won't send out the emails fast enough as soon as I press send or forward it. i went to setting in my gmail accounts and changed the preferences..
<tarfart>  i made a new pannel, and it's at the top of the screen.
<tarfart> how do i pull it to the bottom of the screen ?
<EtFb> tarfart: Not the most helpful of replies.  There are no other operating systems I'd consider using, so Linux is the only game in town.
<coreyman> hi
<EtFb> tarfart: Though I recommend against using KDE4, which is an appalling piece of flaky crap.  I used it for a few weeks then moved back to Hardy Heron.
<tarfart> EtFb: sorry, but according to my experience, i use windows at my college's library, and firefox pwns on those computers
<tarfart> EtFb: yeah kde4 does look like garbage, then it had the odacity to fire up dolphin
<coreyman> why is kde4 such garbage
<EtFb> tarfart: Windows... Windows... I've heard of that.  Wasn't it a graphical shell some USian company came up with to jazz up their CP/M clone?
<EtFb> tarfart: Whatever happened to that?
<tarfart> coreyman: if you want a pannel on the bottom of the screen, forget it.
<coreyman> really now tarfart?
<tarfart> yeah.
<coreyman> lol.
<tarfart> EtFb: windows 7, just wait. it's gonna blow this linux crap away.
<lastent> hi I had Ubuntu installed and I just installed Kubuntu, all was right but I upgraded the kernel of ubuntu and know that new installation diesnt appear on the grub, how can I add it?
<coreyman> linux and windows are two different kernels... just an fyi.
<tarfart> coreyman: yeah, but one has stuff that "just works" while the other doesnt.
<EtFb> tarfart: To paraphrase and invert Darth Vader: I find your excess of faith disturbing...
<tarfart> microsofts moto should be "it just works"
<tarfart> EtFb: it's all experience.
<coreyman> tarfart i have used windows 7... it's just like all the other windows.
<EtFb> tarfart: Upgrade to Kubuntu 8.04.  When it comes to stuff that "just works", I've found it to be far superior to that Seattle company's offerings.
<tarfart> im on 8.10
<coreyman> besides, linux is for advanced users, that know what they want... and how they want it.... windows, is for your grandma
<tarfart> im already on split partition and im playing qauake 4, watching dvds, unreal tournament... effortlessly with out extra typing on the terminal.
<EtFb> tarfart: That's what I mean: upgrade to 8.04. Intrepid Ibex is a downgrade from every direction.
<tarfart> ok
<tarfart> is it still the same kernel?
<tarfart> same xorg version ?
<coreyman> oh noes i have to use my keyboardz!
<EtFb> coreyman: That's old news.  Ubuntu is more grandma-compatible than Vista.  I don't have tarfart's faith that Win 7 will be good enough.
<goofey> guys, can you take this to #kubunt-offtopic?
<coreyman> what? so this channel can be dead
<coreyman> not like any technical help going on in here.
<coreyman> you have to go to ubuntu channel and pretend you dont have kubuntu
<goofey> ubottu: !offtopic | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<EtFb> So, back to topic: Firefox in Kubuntu.  Being weird.  Purged and reinstalled.  Still being weird.  Has anyone here had similar experiences?
<coreyman> What is weird about it
<EtFb> You'
<kuaera> I have had similar experiences. It runs extremely slow and is very unstable.
<tarfart> linux FAIL!
<EtFb> You're looking at a page.  It picks a random word on the page, opens a new tab with www.whatever-that-word-was.com.
<coreyman> EtFb no not at all.
<EtFb> Yeah thanks, tarfart.  You're ugly and your mother dresses you funny.  Please hush now.
<coreyman> yea tartfart linux fails because someone who made software for it not in any way affiliated with the OS has a bug in the code.
<EtFb> kuaera: Have you tried any of the nightly builds of FF3.1?  Apparently they're MUCH faster.
<coreyman> EtFb you running on an old machine?
<tarfart> where the slogan for microsoft should be "it just works"  the slogan for linux should be either a)  "you get what you pay for" or b) "linux fail!"
<EtFb> coreyman: (Actually, Linux usually fails due to lack of testing and quality control, but that's not the point.  The point is that stupidity is not helpful.)
<tarfart> xD
<EtFb> coreyman: No, quite newish, maybe 2 years old.  And it's a Toshiba laptop, so it's good quality.
<tarfart> EtFb: me too
<tarfart> Toshiba satalite
<kuaera> EtFb: I have not tried FF3.1 on that particular machine, but I will soon.
<tarfart> 2 years old in a best buy deal.
<FoxBlitzz> [03/09 23:51] <EtFb> You're looking at a page.  It picks a random word on the page, opens a new tab with www.whatever-that-word-was.com.
<FoxBlitzz> IIRC that happens if you middle-click without the Ubuntu Firefox Modifications add-on installed
<EtFb> kuaera: I use the standard FF and it's not all that bad.  Have you tried purge-and-reinstall to see if you're having extension troubles?
<coreyman> i have a toshiba satellite and it's a peice.
<kuaera> EtFb: I have...still runs badly.
<coreyman> EtFb you read what FoxBlitzz wrote?
<EtFb> FoxBlitzz: Wow!  I'll hunt that down.  It might be the first clue.  Certainly my wife has been having trouble with the middle-click effect...
<tarfart> EtFb: try to get fglrx installed on that. by the time you find out it's impossible, you realize that time coulda been used installing xp.
<tarfart> toshiba satalite pwns
<kuaera> IBM Thinkpad T42 here.
<coreyman> XP? you aren't even a good spokesperson for windows.... xp is old news.
<EtFb> tarfart: I'm not thrilled with fglrx, but I haven't gone to great lengths to fix it.  Just avoid logging out, which crashes my laptop (a much newer Toshiba) and I'm fine.
<FoxBlitzz> Personally I'd prefer if middle-click were to engage mouse cursor scrolling like it does in Windows, but eh, at least it removes the auto-paste.
<EtFb> tarfart: That's what you get for using commercial, closed-source software.
<tarfart> coreyman: so? xp is working news.  vista sucks
<coreyman> ... wow everything you dont use sucks doesn't it? nothing wrong with vista.
<FoxBlitzz> I've used Windows 7
<kuaera> tarfart, EtFb, coreyman, take it to offtopic. We're trying to help others here.
<FoxBlitzz> Starts up more cleanly than Windows XP but I wouldn't really use it as a productive system yet
<tarfart> coreyman: vista comes with too much crap.
<tarfart> ok
<coreyman> Could've sworn that we just helped the guy who needed help.
<EtFb> As it happens - no.  Just checked with my wife, and she doesn't have the Ubuntu Firefox Mods installed.
<tarfart> yuck, in kde 4.2 you can t even add a clock widget to the pannel
<kuaera> I have a clock widget in a panel on the bottom of the screen.
<kuaera> PEBKAC.
<FoxBlitzz> Isn't it just click-and-drag?
<kuaera> Pretty much, yeah.
<FoxBlitzz> I'm still a bit uneasy about KDE4, but I'm really liking the progress so far
<kuaera> I'm really mostly waiting for Qt4.5.1.
<FoxBlitzz> For Jaunty, are the Kubuntu devs willing to squash KDE bugs/have the KDE devs squash those bugs in time for release?
<kuaera> Fix all these annoying little problems and KDE will be really solid.
<tarfart> nah, i click add widgets > analog clock.  the pannel flickers, and there's NO clock.
<tarfart> again... linux fail!
<FoxBlitzz> I found this rather embarrassing problem (can view it if you use Firefox): http://chaos.foxmage.com/AkuKitsune/KDE4SureIsReadyForPrimeTime.png
<kuaera> tarfart: Or maybe you just botched your install. *shrug*
<kuaera> FoxBlitzz: The one-pixel off thing in the taskbar?
<tarfart> how do you do that to a kubuntu installation.
<tarfart> this aint gentoo
<FoxBlitzz> No
<FoxBlitzz> Dolphin's folder view flickering the toolbar if you resize it a certain way
<FoxBlitzz> *scrollbar
<FoxBlitzz> It's an aPNG, need Firefox to see it
<kuaera> I see. I've not had that happen to me.
<FoxBlitzz> That was from the Jaunty Alpha 5 LiveCD
<FoxBlitzz> I also tried KDE 4.2 on Intrepid Experimental which I upgraded to from a Hardy installation and found it buggy as heck since it would forget all my preferences
<FoxBlitzz> Even those required to function normally
<FoxBlitzz> I know it's "Experimental" but you'd think they would at least take the time to ensure that it'd work...
<kuaera> FoxBlitzz: I'm running Jaunty with all updates, and it's still very much into development.
<FoxBlitzz> You mean it's very complete or very incomplete?
<kuaera> Both.
<kuaera> Some days, I'll update and the system's hardly usable due to some runaway critical process
<kuaera> Other days, it's perfectly usable
<goofey> that's the definition of "alpha" folks
<FoxBlitzz> I know, I know
<FoxBlitzz> I was just wondering if they would be able to still fix silly things like the Dolphin flickering glitch I mentioned above in time for public release
<FoxBlitzz> I don't know how their dev process works...
<goofey> depends of it's a kde issue or a kubuntu issue I think
<goofey> er, depends *if*
<goofey> I think there's a better chance of it being fixed for 9.04 if it's a kubuntu issue
<FoxBlitzz> Seems more like KDE
<goofey> well, in that case, kde has to fix it and then kubuntu has to add the fix - more steps
<FoxBlitzz> Would a bug like this likely be patched during the Jaunty lifecycle?
<demi> Dang, how do I get my 3d look when I ALT TAB?
<goofey> a kde issue would be fixed on kde's schedule, not kubuntu's schedule (i think)
<DaSkreech> demi: alt+F3 -> Configure Wndow Settings -> Desktop Effects
<DaSkreech> FoxBlitzz: Check in #kde to see if others have it
<demi> Thanks DaSkreech
<demi> I had just installed Compiz-Fusion, how do I open it? I cant find it in normal kde applications anywhere.
<DaSkreech> demi: did you install the compiz control ?
<demi> the compizconfig settings manager?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> ccsm
<coreyman> anyone use komodo edit
<demi> guess I was installing some of the wrong things heh, think ill get it to work.
<DaSkreech> demi: you can run compiz --replace
<DaSkreech> but ccsm is easier
<bongfrog> DaSkreech:    Any ideas where  or how I should look for problems with dbus??
<wartalker> the knetworkmanager not dock in tray, why
<demi> for the cube part of compiz for instance it says Ctrl,ALT Button1, What is button 1?
<DaSkreech> demi: left mouse button
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: you have issues with the timing?
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: No you were helping me with KDE4.2 deciding to seg fault all over the place and not start .  The xdesktop file is here..   http://pastebin.com/d4974b7c4
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: all points seemedd to lead to the DBus bing funny
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: KDE starts but no kwin or plasma ?
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: that is correct.    just a silly bubble background.
<DaSkreech> and alt+F2
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: gives me a run prompt.   we got twm up and running but no joy with kmail.....
<DaSkreech> ok what was the output of kwin --replace ?
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: running plasma gives KServiceFactory error?
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: Seg Fault
<bongfrog> Anyway to clean kde to default but not nuke kmail?
<DaSkreech> kservicefactory huh?
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: You said that a new user works fine ?
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: I will postebin it.....
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: ya new uesr is OK...
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> then try mv ~/.kde ~/.kdebkup
<DaSkreech> then log back in
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/dffo89cf
<DaSkreech> Says it doesn't exist
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: 0!=o
<bongfrog> one sec
<DaSkreech> I got it
<bongfrog> er ya o=0
<DaSkreech> try logout then in the console do mv ~/.kde ~/.kdebkup
<bongfrog> DaSkreech:  that is where i am right now...  no joy just a bubble background
<DaSkreech> bo
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: You logged out then moved it and logged back in ?
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: killed x jumped to the console .      Now I also moved kde4   lets see...
<DaSkreech> Where did you move ~/.kde4 to ?
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: kde4-orig
<DaSkreech> ok
<zgmf-x42s> s
<DaSkreech> t
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: Any Ideas I need to find some shuteye if not....   thanks for all the kelp
<bongfrog> er a no kelp just help
<DaSkreech> bongfrog: no go?
<DaSkreech> but a new user works?
<bongfrog> DaSkreech: correct .   even after a reboot with both .kde and .kde4 moved I still get the bubbles of death...  grin
<DaSkreech> copy your kmail settings and stuff into the new user and use them for mail in the time being
<DaSkreech> I need to learn more about dbus but it seems to be a really comon occurence for apps
<DaSkreech> I was looking p error messages while you were gone
<bongfrog> DaSkreech:  thanks again need sleep
<DaSkreech> ok night
<demi> anyone good with Compiz?
<demi> For instance trying to use wobbly windows and it just says <Shift> <Button1> and that doesnt work though when trying to drag or whatever etc.
<DaSkreech> demi: long time since I used compiz but I think that should just be on once you enable it
<wtf_> i think ubuntu's edition of amule is screwey
<demi> that and cant get the cube to work either heh
<wtf_> ALL downloadds are corupted.
<wtf_> ALL ofem
<wtf_> WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wtf_> what a waste of time, and bandwidth, and electricity for keeping my PC running.
<DaSkreech> cause
<DaSkreech> demi: you can get any of the effects working?
<demi> Not really..
<demi> maybe one, but I dont think that's a effect of compiz.
<demi> its <Super> Ctrl
<demi> Stars that follow the mouse..
<DaSkreech> demi: Maybe your drivers aren't setup correctly
<demi> Some of the stuff works, but not the main 3d options for some reason.
<wtf_> i sense careless development/maintanance on kubuntus amule.
<wtf_> ALL downloads are corupted
<chairman> does anyone have FLYBACK
<DaSkreech> wtf_: maybe the package is wrong?
<noren> hi all
<noren> how to check if my nvidia drivers are installed
<DaSkreech> lsmod | grep <drivername>
<noren> DaSkreech: lspci | grep -i nvidia << what does this command give me then
<DaSkreech> Your card
<noren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/129106/ << i have tried installing nvidia drivers from system>hardware drivers but it always stall so i dont know if it is installed
<noren> nvidia               6909268  0
<noren> agpgart                42184  1 nvidia
<noren> i2c_core               31892  2 nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<DaSkreech> looks like it's there
<noren> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<DaSkreech> that says that the nvidia driver is loaded and agpgart and i2c_core are using it
<noren> this is what i get when i try to run the nvidia server setting
<L057Adm1n> well have u tried sudo nvidia-xconfig  and then restarting your computer =P  sorry jumped in this about 20 min la8er but im bored
<DaSkreech> L057Adm1n: May want to use his name so that he sees that
<noren> L057Adm1n:DaSkreech:  but there is an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/129111/
<DaSkreech> !info pkg-config
<ubottu> pkg-config (source: pkg-config): manage compile and link flags for libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 152 kB
<DaSkreech> noren: You probably need that ^^^
<L057Adm1n> hm to be honest i gave up on trying to update my driver for my video card ATI Radeon 9200.  use the one from adept. and after restart computer freezes during loading and wont load.
<L057Adm1n> used the one from ati website and on restart.  screen says can not display input
<iraqsat> hi
<iraqsat> I need you assist in KDE case
<noren> wow it did get activated for sure ...now i got green patches all over my display.... and have a a very poor resollution
<iraqsat> hello any body help
<DaSkreech> iraqsat: With?
<DaSkreech> noren: Might have to tweak the resolution yourself
<iraqsat> one min phone
<iraqsat> :)
<noren> i am uploading a screen shot please take a look
<iraqsat> DaSkreech: I have server called clarkconnect
<noren> http://imagebin.ca/view/Y_QTjFsB.html
<Roxy> Out of curiosity, I have just recently done a complete reinstallation of Kubuntu with Intrepid (sp?) and every few seconds when there is activity on KDE it flashes a mirrored snapshot of what is on my screen at the moment
<iraqsat> I configured flixsharde in it
<Roxy> What could cause this? :O
<DaSkreech> Roxy: Mirrored? Everything is reveresed?
<Roxy> Yeah
<Roxy> but only for just a moment
<iraqsat> the windows users can access the server and can read the office documents
<DaSkreech> Press alt+shift+F12
<Roxy> it's really really really annoying
<Roxy> okay
<iraqsat> but the kubuntu users can access the server but they can not open the office documents
<DaSkreech> any error message?
<noren> DaSkreech: do u find the grid like pathces in the screenshot
<iraqsat> no
<DaSkreech> noren: I see it that's annoying. Might be a refresh rate needs setting correctly
<iraqsat> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> What happens when they try to open the office documents
<iraqsat> it's not opened but they can open imag files pdf file
<wtf_> are there any better slide show programs than open office?
<wtf_> open office impress sucks. im trying to read a teachers mathematical slides.
<DaSkreech> So anything else but office files ?
<DaSkreech> oh ha ha I think I know what's happening?
<DaSkreech> They are using openoffice ?
<iraqsat> but office
<Roxy> Oh I see what you did there
<chairman> i got problems..i download a program like timevault and it doesn't automatically use a program to open it
<Roxy> With your clever shortcut for reinstallation
<iraqsat> yes openoffice
<Roxy> and all your microprocessors and 1's and 0's
<DaSkreech> iraqsat: Openoffice doesn't speak Kio or Gio you will have to copy the files across. Openoffice doesn't know how to read across the network like that
<DaSkreech> Koffice probably woluld though ...:-/
<DaSkreech> Roxy: It stopped doing the mirroring ?
<Roxy> What
<Roxy> Oh
<Roxy> No it did not
<DaSkreech> iraqsat: or rather if You can get OO.o to do them then I'm not sure how
<DaSkreech> chairman: What is timevault?
<iraqsat> OO.o?
<DaSkreech> OpenOffice.org
<iraqsat> what is that means?
<iraqsat> aha
<DaSkreech> it's the full name of Openoffice
<DaSkreech> most people call it OO.o for short
<iraqsat> ok got it
<DaSkreech> iraqsat: Gnome and KDE apps use smb:/path/to/file which is a neat trick
<DaSkreech> Openoffice being neither Gnome or KDE knows how to do that
<RPS> while you are on the topic ...will the new OO.o be included in Jaunty?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> The new $APP is always included once it's released before freeze
<chairman> it's been out for linux .it's like apple time machine w/o the 3d effects.....yet
<iraqsat> DaSkreech: I need to assist me with this issue if you can. my question is can the kubuntu users oppen OO.0 ?
<DaSkreech> chairman: Ha cute. So what did you expect it to open with?
<DaSkreech> iraqsat: Actaully that's a good question let me try
<chairman> with ark or something
<chairman> it just asks me to open with what app...as with anything else for kubuntu
<iraqsat> DaSkreech: Ok sir I will be wait for you
<chairman> never mind i got it thanks
<RPS> I got a little baffled with my Kubuntu experiment ....when I came back over to Ubuntu I now have some things that kept their K look.
<DaSkreech> Like?
<DaSkreech> iraqsat: ha yep you are right doesn't open
<DaSkreech> Hi Roxanne
<Roxy> Yo
<DaSkreech> Dilly
<Roxy> What would you recommend for my KDE problem
<iraqsat> DaSkreech: So... what is the solution ?
<DaSkreech> iraqsat: CIFS ?
<iraqsat> DaSkreech:  CIFS ?? what is that means?
<DaSkreech> It's the replacement for smbfs
<DaSkreech> You can mount the samba share as if it was a directory on the computer
<DaSkreech> once it has the local URL then OO.o can read it fine
<iraqsat> DaSkreech: I am new on KDE what is that means and who can I mount the samba share ?
<iraqsat> DaSkreech: can you guide me step by step please ?
<DaSkreech> iraqsat: what is your role in the organization ?
<DaSkreech> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<iraqsat> yes samba
<DaSkreech> iraqsat: Right you are what in the organization ?
<iraqsat> I  am administrator
<DaSkreech> Roxy: Didn't work?
<deadlyninja> im getting errors like this in my dmesg: "[  884.578381] ata7: SError: { DevExch }" how can figure out which physical device ata7 maps to?
<DaSkreech> iraqsat: ok do you understanding mounting in UNIX ?
<iraqsat> DaSkreech: no I don't sir
<DaSkreech> Do you understand mounting in general?
<DaSkreech> For anyother OS?
<iraqsat> DaSkreech: no :(
<DaSkreech> (Yes I realise there is basically only one other OS)
<DaSkreech> ok You know how to format a drive ?
<iraqsat> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> ok when you are formatting a drive you are putting a file system on the hardware
<iraqsat> yes
<iraqsat> I mount the first one as root
<DaSkreech> a file system is a description of files where they are and how to access them
<DaSkreech> Right
<iraqsat> and the sec as swap area
<DaSkreech>  So in UNIX you mount file systems
<iraqsat> and the 3rd as home
<DaSkreech> and you mount them on the FHS
<DaSkreech> The Filesystem Hierarchy standard
<DaSkreech> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<iraqsat> ok ?
<DaSkreech> You can read up on it there
<DaSkreech> But unlike windows there is one root
<DaSkreech>  /
<iraqsat> right
<DaSkreech> In Windows there are as many roots as you have partitions
<iraqsat> right
<DaSkreech> technically they all come under My Computer but that doesn't really count
<DaSkreech> So when you mounted /home you mounted a new file system
<iraqsat> ok ?
<DaSkreech> Which I assume was a partition on the same drive right ?
<iraqsat> no it's just one partitioon
<DaSkreech> ok where did you get /home from ?
<iraqsat> 1- /
<iraqsat> 2- swap area
<DaSkreech> second drive ?
<iraqsat> 3- home
<DaSkreech> right
<DaSkreech> but where is 3 coming from ?
<DaSkreech> a different drive?
<iraqsat> no same drive
<iraqsat> I have just one drive
<DaSkreech> and same partition ?
<iraqsat> no different partition
<DaSkreech> right
<DaSkreech> so it's a different partition on the same drive ?
<iraqsat> right
<DaSkreech> Right cool
<DaSkreech> you could have put in a second drive and mounted that as /home as well
<iraqsat> right
<DaSkreech> in fact you could put in a USB drive and mount that as /home
<DaSkreech> as long as you can describe the file system you can mount as a directory in UNIX
<DaSkreech> so if you put in a USB drive it comes up as /media/something
<iraqsat> right
<DaSkreech> once it recognizes the file system
<DaSkreech> Ok So here is the cool part
<DaSkreech> You can do that across the network as well
<DaSkreech> so you can mount a remote computer as a directory
<iraqsat> how is that ?
<iraqsat> ok?
<DaSkreech> just mount the file system
<jrperpetu> hi! i'm Jose from Philippines. I'm new to Ubuntu and I find it great. Since I'm neophyte to it, I never knew on how to network wherein my 3 desktop can meet and be able to share resources such as printer. can anybody help me? Please!
<DaSkreech> jrperpetu: Welcome!
<DaSkreech> and also if it helps
<DaSkreech> !ph
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<jrperpetu> thank!
<jrperpetu> thanks!
<DaSkreech> jrperpetu: Jucato is a nice person to talk to :)
<iraqsat> DaSkreech: really sorry but I can't get it
<iraqsat> :(
<DaSkreech> iraqsat: Ok you understand the concept?
<jrperpetu> thanks!
<iraqsat> DaSkreech: no :(
<DaSkreech> UNIX doesn't care where the files are as long as it can speak to it and understands the file system then it will treat it like a local file
<jrperpetu> i'll try next time. thanks. i need to go now........
<DaSkreech> iraqsat: So when you have a USB stick in there
<DaSkreech> you get say /media/sdb1
<iraqsat> right
<iraqsat> until now i understand you
<DaSkreech> when you cd in there you are moving out of your computer into the USB drive
<iraqsat> right
<DaSkreech> so it's just like any other directory except you are now somewhere else
<iraqsat> ok
<DaSkreech> all the programs can see it fine and they don't know or care that it is a different partition or a different drive or a different deice
<DaSkreech> device
<DaSkreech> for them it's just another directory
<DaSkreech>  / and /etc and /var/cache/apt looks exactly the same as /home for your computers
<DaSkreech> in fact if you don't tell people they can't tell that /home is a different partition
<DaSkreech> Where as in windows they would get a new drive letter
<DaSkreech> right ?
<iraqsat> right
<DaSkreech> right so we are going to take the samba machine that you have and make it a local directory
<iraqsat> ok
<DaSkreech> so when any program looks at it it's just like any other directory even though the file are on a different device
<DaSkreech> in this case a computer across the network
<iraqsat> right
<iraqsat> I understand what you mean
<DaSkreech> cool so for that we need something that describes how the files are on the computer and how to get it across the network so that users don't have to figure that out
<DaSkreech> which is CIFS
<DaSkreech> so if you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<iraqsat> aha
<iraqsat> great
<DaSkreech> There is a line that says //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<DaSkreech> That's from /etc/fstab
 * Slartibartfast reads with interests the explanations of DaSkreech, and thinks he does a great job :-)
<DaSkreech> the part you want to notice is a) the first part describes how to get to the computer across the network and then cifs which is the file system youwill be using
<DaSkreech> you will have to install cifs on the computers of course
<DaSkreech> !info cifs
<ubottu> Package cifs does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> booo
<DaSkreech> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: samba): mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 1343 kB, installed size 4156 kB
<DaSkreech> hooray! :)
<iraqsat> right
<iraqsat> so in my case I have to install each computers with CIFS and SMBFS ?
<iraqsat> am I right ?
<DaSkreech> smbfs installs cifs
<iraqsat> got it
<DaSkreech> iraqsat: Yes but you can do that in like 50 seconds
<iraqsat> how is that ?
<DaSkreech> small shell scripts are great :)
<DaSkreech> do you have ssh turned on for the machines ?
<iraqsat> can you guid me please ?
<iraqsat> yes
<DaSkreech> then you can just write a shell script that loops through the network and runs ssh admin@[replacewithipaddress] 'sudo apt-get install --yes smbfs'
<DaSkreech> and it will go to all the machines login start the install logout and then move to the next machine
<iraqsat> ok I will try to do it now
<iraqsat> and I will be back for you
<DaSkreech> then you may want to make a link for the users to where ever you decided to mount the share
<DaSkreech> so they don't have to go looking for it
<DaSkreech> drop it in /etc/skel
<iraqsat> ok
<iraqsat> got it
<iraqsat> I will try now
<iraqsat> and go to smok
<iraqsat> :)
<DaSkreech> that way when you make a new user they will have it setup automatically
<DaSkreech> Slartibartfast: thanks
<Slartibartfast> DaSkreech: Nice to see somebody helping the community  this way :-)
<DaSkreech> Well I was helped hopefully quite a few others help as well
<Slartibartfast> I think so
 * DaSkreech goes back to work
<yao_ziyuan> what is the deb repository of getdeb.net?
<devilsadvocate> hi, can someone tell me how i can give all permissions pertaining to /dev/ttyUSB0 to a specific user. I basically need to interface with a usb device, and it refuses to work without root...
<DaSkreech> yao_ziyuan: it's on getdeb.net
<DaSkreech> devilsadvocate: Direct interface ?
<DaSkreech> hi AmyRose
<AmyRose> Hi
<devilsadvocate> DaSkreech, not direct per-se... an application called avrdude
 * AmyRose is starting to like Quassel, but still can't wait for Konversation to be ported to KDE 4
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> devilsadvocate: sudo yourself
<DaSkreech> or at least the app
<devilsadvocate> DaSkreech, yeah, that works. I was hoping to have a more streamlined solution. dont want to go mucking through makefiles, and i dont want to run a whole stream of things with sude
<devilsadvocate> sudo*
<devilsadvocate> but i guess im just being picky
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<DaSkreech> devilsadvocate: You don't want to run that one app with sudo ?
<devilsadvocate> DaSkreech, that app is typically run from within a makefile, which also runs a bunch of other things.
<devilsadvocate> DaSkreech, yeah. im probably just being difficult :) . thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> is there anything like slogger (activity logger) for firefox?
<DaSkreech> well then in the makefile set that one app to be sudo instead of every random thing the makefile runs
<ActionParsnip> devilsadvocate: you dont need sudo to build binarys, only install them to the system proper, you can build the source in ~ and yuo wont need sudo
<devilsadvocate> ActionParsnip, i know
<AmyRose> Whenever I change the cursor theme, why does it only change 3 of the cursor images?
<AmyRose> I'm using KDE 4.2.1 on Intrepid
<AmyRose> Like if I change to the DMZ-Black theme, all that gets changed is the normal arrow, the normal arrow with the spinner, and the crosshairs
<uu> #irchelp
<ActionParsnip> AmyRose: try in #kde
<AmyRose> ActionParsnip: Just did
<wtf_> open office impress is god awful, is there anything better?
<wtf_> i just want to view some math slides
<wtf_> dont tell me i gotta go duel boot to view slides.
<larsaam> wtf_: tried oo.org3?
<ActionParsnip> wtf_: could run office throught wine maybe, or install a viewing app that will run under wine
<doleyb> wtf_: tried kpresenter ?
<wtf_> wine?  just to view slides?
<wtf_> i'll try kpresenter
<ActionParsnip> wtf_: its one solution, its not the ONLY slution
<wtf_> kpresenter is even worse
<wtf_> i just get an error "could not export file"
<wtf_> and it wont even let me close the program with out killing it.
<wtf_> god this linux crap sucks.
<wtf_> i'll just go to the library
<wtf_> sheesh
<ActionParsnip> *koff*loser*koff*
<Roxy> Oh so, KDE4 is still for whatever reason spasming every once in awhile and producing a flash of my current display usually reversed
<ActionParsnip> Roxy: which kde4?
<ActionParsnip> 4.1? 4.2? 4.2.1?
<Roxy> Oh um let me check
<Roxy> I am pretty sure it's 4.1
<noaXess> hi all
<will-shand> hey
<noaXess> does anybody work with pidgin on kde4.2?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: indeed
<Roxy> Any ideas? I would update kde4 but I'm not aware of any way to upgrade the entire suite
<fliegenderfrosch> noaXess: yes
<noaXess> connection problem with icq?..
<ActionParsnip> Roxy: 4.1 is pretty horrific compared to the stability of 4.2
<will-shand> anyone else using jaunty kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: i dont us icq man
<Roxy> That is what I thought! \o/
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | will-shand
<ubottu> will-shand: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Roxy> How do I upgrade to 4.2?
<fliegenderfrosch> Roxy: afaik it is in the intrepid backports
<ActionParsnip> Roxy:  KDE 4.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: hm.. is use it.. and no there is an error, cause an old pidgin client..
<Roxy> cool
<noaXess> googling...
<fliegenderfrosch> Roxy: so you can enable the backports in sources settings and do an update
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: you could try the latest release, the one on the repo is slightly old but you need to get the debs for the new pidgin manually (not hard) and install them
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: you mean download from pidgin.im
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: i think getdeb has it, websearch round to see what you can find
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: thanks.. found it.. http://www.getdeb.net/release/3960
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: cool, download all those debs then use globbing to install them all at oce
<ActionParsnip> you will need to remove the old first (i think)
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: globbing?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<pippo__> irc.darkartika.net
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: aha.
<noaXess> ok.. removing old pidgin.. should i save my settings?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: i think libpurple might need installing first but just humour it and it should be ok
<noaXess> ok.. see ya later..
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: ha.. now it works..
<pippo__> irc.nullus.org #bw
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: maybe its a bug in the old version. Id submit a bug saying that the new version fixes it
<noaXess> ok.. then the new version will bei in the repos.. later ;)
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: it may well push it
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: but it will help people if they websearch and find yourpost (put the link in theer too)
<noaXess> okay..
<noaXess> on launchpad.net right?
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<antares> hola alguien por aqui???
<ActionParsnip> !algeria
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about algeria
<ActionParsnip> antares: espaniol?
<raphink> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<antares> hde españa no
<raphink> antares: por aqui se habla ingles solo
<antares> ok
<antares> i try
<raphink> si quieres ayuda en espanol, puedes ir a #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es
<raphink> o puedes probar en ingles ;)
<antares> XD
<antares> someone now how share folder on kde 4.2?????
<aleks_> всем привет
<antares> sorry my bad english
<raphink> privet aleks_
<aleks_> возможно ли в кубунту настроить контекстное меню, чтобы открывалось при перетаскивании файла правой КМ?
<ActionParsnip> antares: sudo apt-get install samba
<raphink> govarish po angliskiy?
<raphink> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<antares> ActionParsnip: i did this but still dont work
<aleks_> тут русские есть?
<raphink> aleks_: niet, tyt - angliskiy
<raphink> aleks_: na #ubuntu-ru  russkie est'
<aleks_> спасибо :)
<raphink> aleks_: nie za tchto
<ActionParsnip> antares: if you've installed samba you should be able to right click folders -> sharing
<ActionParsnip> antares: or manually edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ActionParsnip> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<raphink> de Janeiro :)
<raphink> to share a folder for a short time, there is also the great python command : python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<raphink> which shares the current directory on HTTP, port 8080
<ActionParsnip> raphink: pretty nice
<raphink> yes
<raphink> and you can add a port number to it
<raphink> python -m SimpleHTTPServer 1234
<raphink> will share the current dir on port 1234
<antares> (you should be able to right click folders -> sharing) this dont work
<devilsadvocate> can someone help me fix my keymappings?
<devilsadvocate> please
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ActionParsnip> devilsadvocate: whats exactly wrong with them?
<devilsadvocate> ActionParsnip, my quotation marks are not exactly quotation marks, apostropies too, both act like modifiers to the next key to the phonetic symbols, tilda needs to be pressed twice before it shows up
<doleyb> devilsadvocate: well it seems you moved to a foreign nation
<ActionParsnip> devilsadvocate: is your keyoard in the correct language?
<devilsadvocate> doleyb, so it seems to me as well. keyboard is us english. i set it to us english
<devilsadvocate> let me verify though
<devilsadvocate> erm.. how can i get to the kde control panel from a command line (hw issues forced me into xfce.. so..)
<doleyb> devilsadvocate: kcontrolcenter
<ActionParsnip> systemsettings
<ActionParsnip> xfce is awesome
<devilsadvocate> sorry, fluxbox, not xfce. xfce is nice, yes, fluxbox more so
<ActionParsnip> oh i use fluxbox on all my systems, can't beat it imho
<raphink> if you like lightweight environments, you might enjoy lxde aswell
<raphink> although there's always much lighter than fluxbox, like wmii2 for example
<ActionParsnip> raphink: cheers, i'll bob it on
<raphink> but then it's a of a purist approach, cause if you run firefox on it, it east so much memory that the difference between the various WM become insignificant
<devilsadvocate> ActionParsnip, doleyb my keyboard is set to us, pc104. my keyboard itself is an old sony vaio keyboard
<raphink> s/east/eats/
<ActionParsnip> raphink: opera here. I have a mind of my own
 * raphink goes to buy new fingers
<devilsadvocate> oh, wait. it says map us variant intl
<ActionParsnip> devilsadvocate: that'll do it
<raphink> ActionParsnip: I care to use open-source software
<devilsadvocate> ActionParsnip, that isnt doing it :(
 * devilsadvocate wonders if his keyboard is not a generic 104 key thing
<ActionParsnip> raphink: i just find firefox bloated and a little over rated
<raphink> I completely agree ActionParsnip :)
<doleyb> devilsadvocate: check that you don't have any Accessibility key modifiers turned on?
<raphink> that's why I can't wait for Google's native linux Chrome version
<ActionParsnip> plus if you use kubuntu and install firefox, welcome to fluffsville
<ActionParsnip> as long as it doesnt pull all that gnome rubbish into my kde system i'm fine
<raphink> ActionParsnip: well, as long as many websites don't support standards, it's hard to use konqueror on most of them
<devilsadvocate> ActionParsnip, doleyb  "Yay". it was the intl variant of us keyboard that was the problem
 * devilsadvocate can finally code in peace again
<ActionParsnip> raphink: indeed so i use opera
<ActionParsnip> raphink: 100Mb for firefox is OTT
<raphink> ActionParsnip: agreed, I just don't really like opera and I don't like using proprietary software when I don't have to
<ActionParsnip> true true i try to avoid but if i can keep my system small i'll bite the bullet
<ActionParsnip> theres kazachase and swiftfox too
<ActionParsnip> i cant spell kazachase, its a firefox variant you get in fluxbuntu by default
<raphink> ah ok
<antares> thamks i can do now
<raphink> great
<estan> hm. after someone commits something to intrepid-updates, how long before it's available with aptitude update?
<estan> i just got a notice on a kernel bug i've been following that a fix is in intrepid-updates, i've been using custom-compiled kernel debs to work around it until now.
<ActionParsnip> estan: as soon as the user apt-get updates it will be downloadable
<estan> hm. well it's not there yet.
<estan> the commit was maybe 10 min ago.
<estan> just wondering if there's some lag between mirrors or something.
<ActionParsnip> estan: sounds likely. I'd try in an hour or so just so you know its done
<estan> yea.
<estan> hm. but how does it work if i've manually installed kernel debs with dpkg -i, will aptitude see an updated kernel in repo as an update?
<estan> or do i have to aptitude remove the version installed from deb first?
<ActionParsnip> estan: if the version number is later it will upgrade it
<estan> (the debs i used are http://people.ubuntu.com/~apw/lp193970-intrepid/ and the commit to intrepid-updates is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/193970/comments/153)
<estan> okay. cool.
<estan> hm. is there a way with aptitude search to see which version is in repo?
<ActionParsnip> estan: apt-cache search <whatever>
<estan> ah right, the kernel versions have the version in their package name.
<ActionParsnip> then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<estan> yea.. hm. i pasted the wrong url, that was the commit against jaunty repos.. it seems it's not visible on LP eventhough i got an e-mail about it.. (Andy Whitcroft did the commit)..
<estan> or wait. it is visible, but just as a status update, he didn't leave a comment about it.
<estan> ah, Fix Commited doesn't necessarily mean it has been pushed out to repos?
<estan> i mean, should it say Fix Released before i can expect it to turn up in repos?
<estan> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/193970 is the bug)
<estan> or no.. Fix Released probably just means it's in a release..
<omni360> hello
<omni360> could anyone give me some help??????????
<estan> hm. i think my deb installed kernel has a higher version number than the fixed one in repo.. so maybe i should remove the deb version to get the update?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | omni360
<ubottu> omni360: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ermes> ciao a tutti
<ermes> mi serve una mano
<ermes> con kubuntu 8.10
<ermes> c'è qualcuno??
<ActionParsnip> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ermes> c'è qualche italiano=
<ActionParsnip> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ermes> ?
<estan> hm. all of sudden i get a GPG error when running apt-get update.. "Följande signaturer är ogiltiga: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<estan> ("the following GPG signatures are invalid..")
<estan> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> estan: you need the gpg key for the repo you just added
<estan> ActionParsnip: i didn't add any repo. but yes that worked.
<estan> weird.
<estan> the only thing i did was dpkg -r the kernel i had installed from deb.
<ActionParsnip> estan: well you must have added a repository otherwise you wouldnt have this new error
<estan> ActionParsnip: yea, well i didn't. i'm 100% sure.. not knowingly at least.. maybe the dpkg -r process did it..
<estan> anyway, worked after adding the key.
<ActionParsnip> cool
<anil_> my wall paper sets to default every time i reboot.
<anil_> any reason for that??
<anil_> anyone??
<shal3r> How to downgrade KDE after i removed kubuntu-experimental software source?
<bazhang> shal3r, downgrade from 4.2 back to 4.1? on intrepid?
<shal3r> bazhang, is 4.2 in kubuntu intrepid by default now?
<bazhang> shal3r, its from backports at this point, and was not ready for intrepid release
<bazhang> shal3r, next version will be however
<bazhang> ie jaunty (#ubuntu+1)
<shal3r> ok
<shal3r> One user is using kubuntu-experimental to get kde 4.2 on ubuntu and he is experiencing plasma crashes after update from 4.2 to 4.2.1
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<bazhang> you could try puregnome'ing it and then reinstall kubuntu-desktop, but I think that would leave a mess tbh
<ActionParsnip> oh lots is my guess
<bazhang> oh the newest of the new :)
<michalgreg_> irenairena
<shal3r> "The application Plasma Workspace (plasma) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)."
<shal3r> ubuntu intrepid - kde 4.2.1
<ActionParsnip> shal3r: ok, is it still running: ps -ef | grep plasma
<victim> I had that for as well, I disabled desktop effects and plasma stopped crashing
<victim> however the screen flickers for 10 seconds every time I start up
<ActionParsnip> shal3r: you could rename plasma* in ~/.kde/./share/config/
<ActionParsnip> shal3r: then reboot to rerun plasma with stock settings
<victim> when the screen is flickering the mouse pointer moves fine but the screen seems to take a long to time to draw - the 'k' menu takes several seconds to pop up, however with effects disabled I can work fine
<ActionParsnip> victim: have you installed video drivers?
<micha_> my firefox keeps starting in offline modus ... any one know why and how to change that
<ActionParsnip> micha_: theres a fix for this
<ActionParsnip> micha_: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/31925
<micha_> thanks ActionParsnip
<shal3r> ok, i will tell him to try
<ActionParsnip> micha_: all better?
<micha_> still trying ActionParsnip
<micha_> yes ActionParsnip setting the toolkit.network.disable on true did the trick thanks for the link
<victim> ActionParsnip: I have an ATI HD4670 and I'm using the ATI 9.2 drivers
<victim> Kubuntu 8.10, with kde 4.2
<victim> kde 4.2.00
<ActionParsnip> victim: try resetting xorg.conf and reinstalling / reconfigure the driver. Try a lower refresh rate
<max484> Can anybody offer me assistance installing Kubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> max484: sure wassup
<max484> I've got a Toshiba a300/500 notebook
<ActionParsnip> max484: did you md5 check your ISO as well as verify the cd was ok on the first boot screen?
<max484> loading the CD is fine
<max484> vista-64 is on my C drive
<max484> I formatted my D drive ...
<max484> intending to install kubuntu there
<max484> D: is now NTFS
<ActionParsnip> you will have an easier life if you boot to vista and remove the partition holding the space you wish to use for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> max484: ubuntu wont install on ntfs
<ActionParsnip> max484: xif you delete the partition, linux will see it and offer to use it
<max484> ok
<max484> oh, sorry
<max484> its not a partition, C and D are separate HDDs
<SlimeyPete> it's still a partition
<ActionParsnip> you can delete the partition in linux but if you do it in windows you will know its the right one
<ActionParsnip> max484: then they are partitions occupying the whole drive
<SlimeyPete> it's just a partition which covers an entire drive. You can't use the drive at all unless there's a partition on it :)
<ActionParsnip> max484: its still a partition
<ActionParsnip> max484: it just makes sure you are modifying the correct part of the system
<max484> clearly I need to be more attentive in computer science lectures :P
<SlimeyPete> so you need to remove the partition from your D disk, then use the kubuntu installer to create a new one on the disk
<ActionParsnip> max484: by default the installer looks for nice empty disks read to recieve the goodness
<max484> ok
<ActionParsnip> max484: if you run sudo fdisk -l you will see your disks with partitions
<ActionParsnip> max484: once you have deleted the D partition in windows
<ActionParsnip> max484: you will see a drive (E.g /dev/sdb) with no partitions defined. Thats where youo point the installer to to put linux on so it doesnt damage windows
<ActionParsnip> max484: you will ALSO need to point your BIOS at the other disk as it will install grub as well as the boot uoptions to fire up windows
<ActionParsnip> max484: but you have done  adual boot the easy way, windows first then linux
<max484> thank you, ActionParsnip and SlimeyPete, for your help
<SlimeyPete> np
<ActionParsnip> max484: just go slow and read everything
<ActionParsnip> max484: and remember the sudo fdisk -l  hint ;)
<JuJuBee> How does one go about creating a new chanel and the bot that answers questions like !wifi etc.... ?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: creating a new channel is easy
<bazhang> JuJuBee, channel creation help in #freenode ; bot can be supybot amongst others
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: just joing a channel that doesnt exist. It will be spawned and you will be admin
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: the room will live as long as there are users in it
<JuJuBee> That's cool
<JuJuBee> Thanks, I will join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: you could /j #ilikebigbuttsandicannotlieyouotherbrotherscantdeny
<ActionParsnip> if you want
<JuJuBee> Yeah, I think I will pass on that one... ;)
<ActionParsnip> and have the topic as how awesome is sir mixalot
<dixon2081> i have a question, how do i get the taskbar in kde 4.1 to become unlocked? it was working earlier but for the past hour it has been locked and i cannot unlock it, as the right click option does not work anymore as i no longer get the right click menu to work, any tips on how to fix this?
<dixon2081> i am using ubuntu 8.10 with kubuntu and xubuntu desktops
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: try renaming plasmarc and plasma-applet (or whatever its called)
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: to find them run: cd ~/.kde; find -name plasma*
<dixon2081> ./share/apps/plasma
<dixon2081> this is what i got in response
<panos4ever> lol
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: ok then cd ~/.kde/share/apps
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: killall plasma; mv plasmarc plasmarc_old
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: oops
<dixon2081> o.O
<dixon2081> O.O
<dixon2081> right after i typed it O.o
<dixon2081> and hit enter O.O
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: cd :~/.kde/share/config; mv ./plasma-appletsrc ./plasma-appletsrc_old; mv ./plasma ./plasma_old
<ActionParsnip> its cool, if its renamed anything its no biggy
<ActionParsnip> ok run that then type plasma &
<dixon2081> bash: cd: :~/.kde/share/config: No such file or directory
<dixon2081> mv: cannot stat `./plasma-appletsrc': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> and plasma settings will be set to defaults
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: haha ok delete the : near the start of the command
<dixon2081> oh
<dixon2081> was just looking back at that... >.>
<dixon2081> lol
<dixon2081> thought something did not look right
<dixon2081> oops
<dixon2081> mv: cannot stat './plasma' : No such file or directory
<corigo1> I lost my notes... which file holds apt's get configuration list?
<ubuntu__> fr ?
<ghostcube> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dixon2081> this is what i typed cd ~/.kde/share/config; mv ./plasma-appletsrc ./plasma-appletsrc_old; mv ./plasma ./plasma_old
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: all better?
<dixon2081> mv: cannot stat `./plasma': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> dixon2081: you need to find those files in that folder and rename them basically
<dixon2081> eep
<rmrfslash> I'm looking for a good linux OS X-like dock.
<rmrfslash> Right now, Cairo-Dock seems to be the leader of the pack (when version 2 is done), is this the consensus?
<bazhang> awn, cairo-dock come to mind
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<bazhang> hi!
<rmrfslash> I think if the developer(s) of cairo dock really focus and hammer out some bugs, version 2.0 should be as close to OS X as you're gunna get.
<rmrfslash> from my testing
<rmrfslash> but I saw some images on google that seemed to have other docks that I just couldn't find
<rmrfslash> all are developed for gnome of course
<rmrfslash> Why does everyone develop for GTK?
<rmrfslash> Mozilla, VMware, OpenOffice, etc.
<rmrfslash> all friggin' gtk
<rmrfslash> I mean, I like KDE a lot, but no one is migrating to Qt.
<rmrfslash> or it seems that few people are.
<pedro__> hi, I need help, can anyone help me?
<Dr_willis> and the problem is?
<pedro__> i can't shutdown my computer
<Dr_willis> ok.. thats slightly vague...  :) care to give some more details?
<dixon2081> ok so i got it fixed now:)
<dixon2081> thank you all for your help
<dixon2081> just needed to restart after all that :p
<dixon2081> made a newb mistake o.O
<pedro__> yes sorry, when i atempt it completes the bar of kubunto but does not shutdown just stays there and i have to push the boton my self
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Dr_willis> You mean to say the pc dosent POWER OFF after you use the shutdown menu items..
<pedro__> yes
<Dr_willis> Now ya know what to google for on the forums at least. :)
<Dr_willis> sounds like a typical apci/apm issue with some machine/bios's
<Dr_willis> No idea what to do to try to 'fix' it..  every time ive had the issue.. the next release of the disrto/newer kernel fixed it
<Dr_willis> You might want to disalbe the splash screens so you can see what messages are going by. there may be a clue in there.
<pedro__> and how do i do that? I  instaled yerterday kubunto i think it is crt+alt+F1, right?
<Dr_willis> I would spend time learning linux basics.. and just rember to use the power button.. for now.
<Dr_willis> the CONSOLE is alt-ctrl-f1 thriough F6.
<[-Haza-]> heheh
<[-Haza-]> did you know that \o/ renders a little dancing man on Skype?
<pedro__> thanks
<Dr_willis> the 'spash' is the feture of linux that has the pretty bars as the system boots/shutdowns  - i HATE those.. because they cover up messages that you may want to see
<pedro__> lol
<[-Haza-]> whoops. Sorry this is the wrong channen!
<Dr_willis> You can disavble those by editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<pedro__> I have to go, but thanks for the help I'll come back later. See ya
<noren> hi all
<noren> i got a small prob
<noren> created a new user , but when i log out it goes to blank screen but not back to the login screen has neone seen the same prob
<Dr_willis> ive seen issues with video card drivers cause that.
<Exilant> is there anything like hotplug for bluetooth-devices?
<Dr_willis> on one machine i 'fixed' it by  altering the kdm/gdm configs to 'always restart X server' as an option..
<Exilant> like, start gpsd if a certain bluetooth gps is detected?
<noren> because using alt ctrl backspace works fine
<noren> and also the switch user
<ActionParsnip1> Exilant: just plug in your dongle and it will pickup then pair away
<W8TAH> hi folks:  since this weekend, my kubuntu comptuers have insisted on locking themselves about 15 minutes after i last use them -- its a great behaviour if i want it but i dont how do i turn this off
<Dr_willis> noren,  so alt-ctrl-backspace will force X to exit and get you back to the KDm login screen?
<noren> Dr_willis: yes
<Exilant> ActionParsnip1: and say, i power on sth. later, that needs special daemons or so, like a gps device, or a wiimote
<Dr_willis> noren,  thats weird.. sounds like KDE is hanging on exit then.
<max484> hello again, just wanted to say thanks again for the help, ActionParsnip1 and SlimeyPete
<Exilant> will that get paired automatically, and where could i add aome action?
<noren> Exilant: ofcoourse u got to pair it
<ActionParsnip1> max484: np man
<Exilant> won't it autopair if it has been paired before?
<noren> Dr_willis: so is there any way to check where exactly the prob llies
<ActionParsnip1> Exilant: not sure man, i dont use it much
<Dr_willis> noren,  no idea. Ive gotten where i rarely use kde4 any more.
<noren> Exilant: if u have already paired if before it will
<Exilant> ok
<Dr_willis> noren,  you could login to X with just a xterm. (the X failsafe menu item) and try startkde from  the terminal, then exit kde.. it 'should' show any error messages in the xterm window..
<Exilant> i found some gentoo docs, i'll read them and then ask the remaining questions :)
<Exilant> thanks for helping so far
<noren> Dr_willis: ok i will try
<noren> Exilant: sure
<amgarching> hi, what is the proper way to set the workstation "hostname" based on the DHCP response in Ubuntu?
<noren> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<genii> amgarching: If your dhcp server is ubuntu based you can also set some name options through the dhcpd.conf
<amgarching> genii: dhcpserver send the proper name, Kubuntu does not respect that setting using the static /etc/hostname
<genii> amgarching: You need to have matching settings in the client dhcp.conf (client file)   that the dhcpd.conf (server file) has
<W8TAH> hi folks:  since this weekend, my kubuntu comptuers have insisted on locking themselves about 15 minutes after i last use them -- its a great behaviour if i want it but i dont how do i turn this off
<noren> W8TAH: what do u mean, check the power management
<W8TAH> noren: it will play an obnoxious sound and then lock the screen -- so i have to enter my password to get back to it
<W8TAH> noren: that was it -- thanks
<noren> W8TAH: check the system setting >> advanced tab >> power management
<W8TAH> ya that was it -- thanks a ton
<noren> W8TAH: hope it solved it !!
<W8TAH> noren: it did thanks
<noren> W8TAH: ur welcome
<ActionParsnip1> go go noren :)
<noren> ActionParsnip1: i thought of start helping also !! :)
<ActionParsnip1> noren: i told you you'd get it eventually :D
<JuJuBee> Is there any way to play BlueRay on kubuntu yet?
<ActionParsnip1> !bluray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Blu_Ray_and_HD_DVD_on_Ubuntu_the_steps_the_software_the_screenshots
<genii> My bluray plays fine
<noren> which is better quassel or konversation
<Dr_willis> noren,  use them both and YOU decide..
<noren> i just installed quassel
<ShishKabab> Hi. I've made a KDE4 app with CMake. I have a rule in my CMakeLists.txt "install(FILES skphpideui.rc DESTINATION ${DATA_INSTALL_DIR}/skphpide". This used to work fine but it doesn't work correctly anymore (the file is installed to the wrong dir). Can anybody help?
<noren> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip1> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg-debian): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20080206-12ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 232 kB, installed size 864 kB
<noaXess> what software can i use to make network diagramms?
<Dr_willis> dia, :) or i seem to recall some other app that can do that.. but I forget what it was called.
<ActionParsnip1> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 189 kB, installed size 548 kB
<Dr_willis> and i recall some non-ubuntu specific apps also that do that.
<ActionParsnip1> maybe
<Dr_willis> i saw some java app (i think) that scanned the network and did a littl diagram automatically for you
<noaXess> Dr_willis: you know the app names?
<Dr_willis> Nope.. I just recall seeingit ages ago
<noaXess> ok
<Dr_willis> actually uit might of been a windows app that was 'tested' to work with wine.. that was theior linux support. :)
<noaXess> i search a app like m$'s visio
<Dr_willis> this app just scanned the network and gave a little interactive chart of all devices found
<MrLDK> noaXess: <ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor.
<noaXess> MrLDK: found it.
<noren> is there any good guide available for memcode or ffmpeg usage... i needed to convert mkv to avi
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip1: Get an error trying to configure mplayer as per directions... Error: The GUI requires libavcodec with PNG support (needs zlib).  libavcodec51 is already installed and zlibc is installed
<MrLDK> noaXess: you have too umbrello (UML) and kivio
<ActionParsnip1> apt-cache search zlib
<genii> noren: http://www.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-doc.html
<JuJuBee> zlib1g?
<noren> !info libfaad
<ubottu> Package libfaad does not exist in intrepid
<noaXess> !info kivio
<ubottu> kivio (source: koffice): a flowcharting program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-6ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 533 kB, installed size 1820 kB
<BentFranklin> !info antivirus
<ubottu> Package antivirus does not exist in intrepid
<JuJuBee> genii : can you assist with mplayer config so i can play blueray?  Error: The GUI requires libavcodec with PNG support (needs zlib)  apt-cache search zlib returns many results many of which are already installed.
<BentFranklin> !info AVG
<ubottu> Package AVG does not exist in intrepid
<BentFranklin> I have Kubuntu 8.10 / KDE 4.1.  Interested in AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 7.5 for Linux <<http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afl Debian based distributions (Debian, Ubuntu)>>.  Anyone have any experience with this pro/con?
<noren> avg anti virus
<noren> BentFranklin: do we really need an antivirus
<JuJuBee> BentFranklin: I don't use av for linux
<JuJuBee> I do use it on my win machine at home (my wife's computer)
<noren> JuJuBee: i dont feel like having one on kubuntu as fo yet ?? is it really necessary
<BentFranklin> There must be *some* linux virii...
<JuJuBee> noren : Is what?  Blueray?
<genii> JuJuBee: I don't know much about mplayer. I'm just using kaffeine with xine backend
<noren> JuJuBee: /avg
<JuJuBee> genii : plays bd?
<genii> JuJuBee: Yup. On my 8.10 desktop, with medibuntu repos
<noren> BentFranklin: havent heard of them as of yet !!
<BluesKaj> !Virus | BentFranklin
<ubottu> BentFranklin: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<BentFranklin> Maybe not viri, but rootkits?
<noren> BentFranklin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136064 << see this
<BluesKaj> BentFranklin , same thing ..read the URL posted above
<BentFranklin> k, reading
<JuJuBee> genii : after adding the repos, will an update enable this for me?
<amgarching> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/129355/ I dumped the unvironment in which /sbin/dhclient-script is running, I cannot find $new_host_name there. What could be the reason. There is a request for host-name in /etc/dhclient.conf.
<genii> JuJuBee: I did not have to do anything specifically weird, just enabled medibuntu repos. Altho I have also -proposed repo enabled.
<JuJuBee> Telling me the disc is encrypted.  M I SOL?
<genii> JuJuBee: Make sure you have the libcss3 (I think is the name)
<genii> libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 or 3
<BluesKaj> genii , prerelease updates ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Not sure. I'm currently at work and can't check the box this stuff is on directly
<genii> I didn't have to do any weird tinkering though, as I said earlier
<JuJuBee> Hmmm, telling me to  sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh  I did and still no joy.
<gorgonzola> anoyone knows how to debug acpi issues?
<genii> JuJuBee: Maybe it's a newer bluray disc with different encryption :(
<gorgonzola> ie, is there some kind of verbose output to detemine where some acpi process fails (tipically, resume from suspend to disk/ram)
<JuJuBee> Dunno, Harry Potter Order of Phoenix
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, also libk3b3-extracodecs
<BluesKaj> genii , I'm trying the prerelease updates to see what happens ..prolly dangerous but that's my mood today :)
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj :  thanks, but still no joy.
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: thanks, but still no jo
<JuJuBee> *joy
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, sry , i had to reboot ...what is your error/prob again ?
<Ezh> граждане подскажите "молодому" как установить приложение из исходников. (если вопрос слишком глупый, не глумитесь)
<Pici> !ru | Ezh
<ubottu> Ezh: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<noren> !mencoder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder
<noren> info !mencoder
<Ezh> ÇÒÁÖÄÁÎÅ ÐÏÄÓËÁÖÉÔÅ "ÍÏÌÏÄÏÍÕ" ËÁË ÕÓÔÁÎÏ×ÉÔØ ÐÒÉÌÏÖÅÎÉÅ ÉÚ ÉÓÈÏÄÎÉËÏ×. (ÅÓÌÉ ×ÏÐÒÏÓ ÓÌÉÛËÏÍ ÇÌÕÐÙÊ, ÎÅ ÇÌÕÍÉÔÅÓØ)
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: Kaffine telling me disc is encrypted and need to install libdvdcss ... sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh
<noren> !info mencoder
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17 (intrepid), package size 3681 kB, installed size 8544 kB
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee , sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee , make sure you hasve the medibuntu repos in your sources.list
<JuJuBee> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<JuJuBee> Sry, wrong box... my bad
<JuJuBee> already installed
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JuJuBee> Hmmm, repos not there now...
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<JuJuBee> What do I add to the srcs?
<genii> JuJuBee: If you go visit the medibutu website, it has all the istructions there
<genii> Bah. My keyboard needs cleaning
<genii> especially the "n" key, seems
<amgarching> which DHCP client are you using? See the output of "dpkg -l | grep dhcp"
<genii> The standard on ubuntu is usually dhcp3-server
<genii> (client is same ver just clientt)
<genii> AFK
<amgarching> "aptitude show dhcp-client" says it is "Provided by: dhcpcd, pump, udhcpc", However I see only "dhcp3-client" installed. Why so?
<fernando> hi
<fernando>  i need help
<Guest43616> i need see terminal from 1 web pag
<Guest43616>  it's by ciber
<SlimeyPete> what's "ciber"?
<Guest43616> i'ts
<Guest43616> like
<Guest43616> 	
<Guest43616> cyber is that there are 5 quarter or more computers, so that is to give internet access to people with few resources or do not provide Internet
<Guest43616> any is expert with programation with server/client ?
<genii> amgarching: Because dhcp3-client is the one which gets installed by default. As I stated just earlier
<kurumin> ha
<JuJuBee> genii : i already followed them for 8.10.  I assume they wont be in /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> JuJuBee: No, they get installed to a subdir in there
<JuJuBee> Ah, I see them now.... /sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<JuJuBee> K
<amgarching> quote from http://oldwww.isc.org/sw/dhcp/dhcp_rel.php?noframes=1 "The host-name option and a few others were moved from "X" format to "t" format to be compatible with new NULL handling functions. ". Does that affect interoparability of pre- and post 3.0.4 versions of ISC DHCP software?
<JuJuBee> Well, then I am at a loss.  Can't get the bd to play....
<genii> JuJuBee: I'll be at home 6 hours from now. If you're around then I can check the box there which plays them fine and see whats installed, etc etc
<sandersjake50> hi
<marcel_> hi
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sandersjake50> lll
<pulaski> Hello,  I'm using the kubuntu menu editor to add a new app.  What is the "Work path;"
<pulaski> In the kde menu editor "Command:" input field I've put the path to the app name (/usr/bin/app) but what is the convention for the "Work path:" input field?
<panos4ever> hi people
<amgarching> Ok, I solved DHCP problem. The DHCP server didnt derive the hostname from the section name as advertized in docs, one needs to explicitly tell the server: host HOSTNAME { fixed-address HOSTNAME; option host-name "HOSTNAME"; ddns-hostname "HOSTNAME"; ... }. Dont ask me why it worked with SuSE.
<reisi> hi everyone! broke my kubuntu 8.10's plasma (or nepomuk, can't figure out) yesterday and thought of going with kubuntu 9.04 alpha5.. as there seem to be some issues with wireless in the original alpha5 can it be updated during the installation phase?
<EagleScreen> reisi yes, you can upgrade
<mwaha> hello everyone i have this problem.. i have my hdds broken up to different partitions. my linux partition i wanted to format and so i formatted that and my swap linux partition. now i downloaded kubuntu instead of ubuntu to install because i wanted to try out the KDE enviroment. However now the installation wizard don't detect all of the partitions but only a disk
<EagleScreen> mwaha how many hard disks have you got?
<mwaha> well basically two, but they're broken up to quite a few partitions. I have a 1. windows 2. data 3. work 4. linux
<EagleScreen> and ubiquity only detects one disk?
<mwaha> yup
<mwaha> only one partition, which i guesisng is data
<blmm> My dad is on 8.10. He has a HP LaserJet 4 that is set up properly. Something in Kubuntu keeps trashing hs setup by autoinstalling either (1) a generic line printer or (2) HP LaserJet 4 [Postscript], none of which works with his printer of course. What is resonsible for this badness and can it be turned off?
<JuJuBee> genii : thanks, I prolly won't be, but I can check back tomorrow.
<reisi> EagleScreen: great.. then i do not need to keep my laptop on ethernet for ever.. do you know if 9.04 is on schedule or delayed?
<BluesKaj> bimm, perhaps if you check in adept which [rointer drivers are installed and read the properties of them , you can determine which one to remove
<BluesKaj> printer drivers
<EagleScreen> mwaha check your partitions with GParted, if they were removed or broken by accident, you will have to remake them, play always much atention and caution when working with partitions, and NEVER use PowerQuest Partition Magic
<BluesKaj> !partition magic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partition magic
<blmm> BluesKaj: I'm not sure you can remove individual printer drivers from CUPS?
<EagleScreen> reisi y wireless network is detected by 9.04, I made the upgrade today
<EagleScreen> blmm yes you canç
<EagleScreen> the CUPS drivers are inside some pakages
<BluesKaj> blmm, well check anyway ... maybe you can use 'sudo  dpkg -r appname ' in the terminal to remove
<blmm> Even if I did, I would guess the autoinstaller would try to install *something*. Anyway. Thanks.
<mlanger> hi! how to adjust the taskbar to only show the tasks from the current desktop? (i have kde 4.1.4 and clicking on the 'wave' symbol does not gives any options menu etc. just a black bar over the taskbar where i can add widgets...
<doleyb> mlanger: right-click between two tasks and press Taskmanager Settings
<ZzZZZzzzzZZ> Ù
<olskolirc> I cant seem to get kdm to start
<olskolirc> any help?
<doleyb> olskolirc: well what happens instead of kdm starting?
<mlanger> ZzZZZzzzzZZ: ohh, thanks!
<olskolirc> gdm keeps starting instead doleyb
<Tm_T> olskolirc: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" in konsole ?
<doleyb> olskolirc: or apt-get remove gdm, lol
<olskolirc> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> doleyb: wrong way, really (:
<mlanger> doleyb: thankyou, this works!
<Tm_T> mlanger: ok
<ronin_> I just switched over to kubuntu and I have a lot of apps where the text shows up blank are there some font libraries or something I have to install?
<owner> kkmmyykkeeyybbooaarrddiissttuucckk
<amgarching> My firefox strikes. After not a very clean shutdown.  The back-nutton still is always disabled and there are no prompts in address bar. Firefox has no memory anymore! How to fix?
<owner> hhoowwooddooiiffiixxiitt
<owner> ///////
<victim> owner: replace your keyboard :)
<victim> or try adjusting the values in K menu / system / system settings / keyboard and mouse
<Exilant> in marble, does anyone else find the blurred text quite annoying?
<victim> what's marble?
<Exilant> that globe application
<Exilant> (kde4 only)
<amgarching> Is there a way to fsck sqlite database?
<kuaera> Hmm. xcompmgr seems to be extremely taxing whenever I use it lately, as if every window is translucent or something. There is a short pause after I bring up the Kickoff launcher, as the plasma theme makes the background of Kickoff transparent
<kuaera> So, I'm confused. Why is there a delay /after/ the rendering?
<goofey> kuaera: is your computer swapping?
<RurouniJones> amgarching: Er, no, fsck is for filesystems, not files
<kuaera> goofey: No, I don't believe so. I have 768mb RAM, and minimal programs running.
<kuaera> kuaera: Though it's not really a technical indicator, the HDD isn't active when I'm having these pauses
<goofey> kuaera: you can check by typing "free" at the command line
<kuaera> s/kuaera/goofey/
<goofey> kuaera: hmm, well, it was just a guess
<kuaera> goofey: You, uh, may be on to something, though
<kuaera> Xorg is using 51 megs of memory... IIRC, that's rather high.
<kuaera> goofey: Now 56 megs of memory... No applications have been launched, just watching the System Activity program. Something is wrong D:
<vital> kuaera, something is leaking memory, mine is up to 700mb now, after a few days uptime.. :P
<kuaera> vital: Are you on Jaunty too? Are you using compositing?
<vital> kuaera, I'm on jaunty, using compositing on NVidia-driver
<vital> without compositing I think it's around what you have.. ~50mb
<kuaera> vital: I see. I'm using the 'ati' driver, here.
<vital> kuaera, ah.. you got the ati-proprietary or the opensource version? if proprietary, did you get it to work with the current x-org ABI?    I have trouble with ati on my laptop
<toto__> ciao
<kuaera> vital: The opensource version... Fglrx scares me.
<toto__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vital> kuaera, same here, only got Fglrx working one time and that was when I tried ubuntu in august last year :P  well, the opensource version is ok anyway :)
<kuaera> vital: I'm a patient person, really, and with the attitude of AMD regarding their drivers, I'm sure that the ati driver will keep improving.
<owner> pl
<vital> kuaera, I guess you are right, I can wait, I only use the laptop when I'm away for coding, so I dont really need any speed or 3D-support :) so I'll wait a bit longer.
<kuaera> vital: I was just so happy with xcompmgr last night, before I noticed the performance hit :< Set up a new theme on my laptop. Really nice.
<vital> kuaera, yes, compositing is a performance hog :( hopefully the opensource ati-driver will get better accelleration for compositing, as I guess the proprietary driver is a lot faster?
<kuaera> vital: Perhaps. I'm just more concerned with the fact that the slowdown gets worse with more opaque windows, and the pause comes /after/ the translucent effects have been rendered
<toto__> ciao
<toto__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<coreyman> so my "configure file sharing" button does not work on folders, what should i do
<vital> kuaera, owh, that sound a bit weird.. have no idea why it would behave that way.. sounds really odd.
<amgarching> fcntl64(3, F_SETLK64, {type=F_RDLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=1073741824, len=1}, 0xbfdc09d4) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<amgarching> how do I find who is holding the lock?
<toto> ciao
<toto> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<praj_> how to run .bat file in ubuntu
<fosco__> praj_, are you sure it is a linux file?
<praj_> no
<fosco__> so, do not run it
<praj_> actualy i have downloaded XMLSpy 2008 but to run it i have to run crack.bat
<fosco__> a bat fule use to be an MS-DOS command lines script
<fosco__> that can not be run in a linux box
<fosco__> file*
<praj_> i can install the software through wine
<praj_> but to make it licensed i need to run crack.bat file
<fosco__> try dosbox
<praj_> how to use it can u pls guide me
<fosco__> it is a "DOS emulator"
<fosco__> easy to use and install
<praj_> how to install it
<fosco__> as everything
<fosco__> use the package manager
<praj_> i am new to ubuntu i only know sudo apt-get install
<praj_> can u plzzz tell me how to use package manager
<fosco__> apt-get is the package manager
<praj_> k what i have to give after apt-get install
<praj_> can u plzzz tell me
<fosco__> dosbox
<praj_> he thankyou i am downloading it
<praj_> how to use dosbox to run .bat file
<praj_> plzzzzzzz  tell i have downloaded dosbox
<fosco__> read the dosbox docs
<praj_> k
<BentFranklin> ayone know how to tell gzip to quietly ignore socket files?
<wanting_it> hi folks
<coreyman> i cant get file sharing to work, what am i doing wrong
<doleyb> BentFranklin: idk, maybe you can write a little script to call gzip after testing if the file is a socket or real
<ronin_> coreyman: what kind of file sharing?
<BentFranklin> doleyb: This is for full system dumps, and the files seem to vary depending on what's running
<coreyman> ronin_ samba here is my config http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m50213544
<goofey> BentFranklin: have you looked at rsync and rsnapshot?  The catch to s system backup (of a live system) is that your copy is then "live"
<ronin_> coreyman: is it giving you an error when you try to start it or are you just having problems connecting?
<praj_> how to run .bat file through dosbox
<sushiX> i am getting low resolution on my Nvidia card much less than its capable of after in install the propertitary driver any one have a solution ?
<fosco__> praj_, :-(
<coreyman> ronin_ i cant see it in the network from my windows machine
<praj_> plzz guide me i have opened the dosbox
<ronin_> coreyman what if you try connecting manually?
<goofey> praj_: dosbox has nothing to do with kubunt - you might find a channel better suited to dosbox (or you can try dosbox --help)
<coreyman> ronin_ all i want to do is share [coreyman_linuxshare] path = /mnt/windows comment = Corey's linux shared files. available = yes browsable = yes public = yes writable = no
<coreyman> ronin_ how do i connect manually
<BentFranklin> goofey: I'll look into those, thanks
<praj_> plzz
<goofey> BentFranklin: good luck - backup is an interesting/deep topic
<BentFranklin> surprisingly so, yes
<ronin_> coreyman: I dont have a windows box but I from any explorer window you can do Tools -> Connect or something like that
<ronin_> coreman: the server would be //computer-host-name/coreyman_linuxshare
<goofey> BentFranklin: and it's tough to do a backup of a "live" filesystem
<ronin_> coreyman: also, you should be able to see the share advertsied from your linux box
<coreyman> ronin_ where at
<BentFranklin> I could do it from a Live CD I guess, but it wouldn't be automatic anymore
<coreyman> samba shares?
<ronin_> coreyman: probably, you're using kubuntu?
<coreyman> ronin_ yes, there is nothing in samba shares
<ronin_> coreyman: how did you start samba sharing?
<goofey> BentFranklin: true.  One option is a dump using a livecd and then automatic rsync (or rsnapshot) on the files that might change
<coreyman> i installed it, figured it started up automatically with the system
<goofey> BentFranklin: just thinking out loud here
<praj_> how to run setup.exe file fro cd
<ronin_> coreyman: from terminal try doing smbclient //server/share -U user%password
<ronin_> coreyman: if that fails then smb is probably not even running
<coreyman> Domain=[MANSHACKS] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.2.3]
<coreyman> Server not using user level security and no password supplied.
<coreyman> Server requested LANMAN password (share-level security) but 'client lanman auth' is disabled
<coreyman> tree connect failed: SUCCESS - 0
<praj_> plzz anybody knows how to run setup.exe file in ubuntu from cd
<coreyman> praj_ ... wth this is kubuntu
<coreyman> praj_ you have to download and configure wine
<coreyman> ubuntu does not open .exe natively
<praj_> what is the diff btwn kubuntu and ubuntu
<ronin_> coreyman: sounds like its not doing auth through your regular user and is just looking for a shared pass, try connecting without the user
<coreyman> ronin_ ok
<coreyman> I just did smbclient //coreyman-desktop/coreyman_linuxshare and it asked me to enter coreyman's password, same error.
<praj_> plzz anybody knows diff btwn kubuntu and ubuntu
<coreyman> hold on ronin_ ill change it to user instead of share
<kage> i need help with mp3 playback
<ronin_> coreyman: you might need to add client ntlmv2 auth = no to your conf...
<ronin_> coreyman: I take that back, that will not help
<amine> salut
<gabriel> hello gentlemen. I just installed latest kubuntu and I got KDE 4.1, not 4.2... why is that?
<coreyman> ronin_ crap i forgot where the dang config file is.. where is it again
<goofey> praj_: the difference is kubuntu has kde as it's desktop, ubuntu uses gnome
<praj_> can anybody plzz tell me how to run ,bat file from dosbox
<ronin_> coreyman: /etc/samba/smb.conf probably
<coreyman> ok that worked
<praj_> k
<goofey> praj_: no - this is not a dosbox support forum!
<kage> Gabriel: its because kubuntu was released with 4.1 not 4.2
<coreyman> smbclient //coreyman-desktop/coreyman_linuxshare
<coreyman> Enter coreyman's password:
<coreyman> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<kage> can someone assist me with my mp3 playback issues
<goofey> gabriel: 4.2 will be in kubuntu 9.04, or you can install from these intructions: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-42-stable-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<goofey> !question | kage
<ubottu> kage: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ronin_> coreyman: try uncommenting the the share for the user home directory (lines 235-237 in your conf) then restart smb with /etc/init.d/smb restart and try connecting to your home directory
<kage> okay... why the hell dosent it let me use mp3 formats
<ronin_> coreyman: then you'll know if its a problem with the individual share config or something else
<gabriel> goofey: have u tried kde 4.2? Is it "worth" the update, and is it stable?
<goofey> kage: mp3 is not supported
<goofey> kage: "out of the box" due to licencing issue
<kage> how do i make it supported i was told that it could
<goofey> gabriel: I like it, seems to work better than 4.1
<coreyman> ronin_ i got in, anonymous login successful...
<goofey> kage: you can, one sec
<ronin_> coreyman: w00t
<coreyman> ronin_ how can i set up a user.
<kage> ty goofey
<gabriel> goofey: i recently ran ubuntu 8.10 and had NO problems. In kubuntu 8.10, it's a bit buggy, altogh now I actually went for 64 bit. Right now, it annoys me a bit that firefox doesn't render it's gui perfectly. the tabs in FF look a bit buggy :/
<goofey> kage: try this: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq
<ronin_> coreyman: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/create-a-samba-user-on-ubuntu/
<gabriel> goofey: ah cool... perhaps i should do the upgrade then, provided it's not too complicated
<coreyman> ronin_ still can't see it on windows
<goofey> gabriel: the upgrade seems to work ok but I had soem issues with plasma
<ronin_> coreyman: you on xp?
<goofey> gabriel: but I'm not a huge fan of upgrading over old files - that's just me
<coreyman> ronin_ vista
<kage> ya goofey this site just confused me and whe i was done doing what it said i had to reinstall kubuntu
<goofey> kage: the kubuntu FAQ site?
<kage> ya it brought me to another site
<ronin_> coreyman: hit windows-R and then type in the share
<coreyman> ronin_ cannot find
<gabriel> thank u goofey
<coreyman> also.. when i log in as coreyman locally, it says domain is [COREYMAN-DESKTOP] but when i log in anonymously locally it says domain is [MANSHACKS]
<goofey> kage: this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<goofey> gabriel: anytime
<kage> yes that one
<kage> its instuctions confused me
<kage> and also messed kubuntu up
<goofey> kage: what version of kubuntu?
<kage> intrepid
<ronin_> coreyman: if you can connect locally and the machines are on the same network you should be able to connect, you're sure you typed in teh share correctly? You could also just try the server //COREYMAN-DESKTOP I imagine
<gabriel> anyone knows if i can make my side mouse button work as a back button in nautilus or dolphin? Amazingly, now Firefox let me use the side button out of the box! yay!
<goofey> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" is neither complicated nor should it mess up kubuntu
<kage> it dosent allow me to do that command
<kage> the final line says couldnt find kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gabriel> goofey: "Old Plasma packages are not compatible with KDE 4.2, you should uninstall any plasmoids."  -- by "uninstall", what do they mean here? I removed the ones on my desktop... ?
<coreyman> ronin_ i know it should work correctly, but its not
<goofey> gabriel: that's the part that messed me up - it was a test box so I didn't worry about it much
<noren> hi guys
<ronin_> coreyman: shrug, sorry. You may want to go over to the #ubuntu channel (since there is no difference as far as samba is concerned) you might get better help
<coreyman> ronin_ ok
<gabriel> goofey: and u have no idea even now when you read it? uninstall any plasmoids... do they mean if you added more than what came as a default, out of the box?
<ronin_> coreyman: I don't really use samba anyway, I almost exclusively use afp with avahi(bonjour). Its more full proof
<noren> how to reboot my dsl router frm CLI, my knetworkk manager sometime dies on me after some time, and have to reboot to get it connected
<goofey> gabriel: that's my best guess - yes
<goofey> gabriel: otherwise, it should overwrite any that were provided by it before
<goofey> kage: is it possible you typed the package name wrong - it should be there
<kage> kage@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kage> Reading package lists... Done
<kage> Building dependency tree
<kdavey> Good day gents
<kage> Reading state information... Done
<kage> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kage> is what i get
<gabriel> goofey: let's hope so :)
<goofey> kage: isw this ubuntu or kubuntu?
<kage> kubuntu
<kage> 8.10 intrepid
<fabio_> list ubuntu brasil
<goofey> kage: what does kubuntu-restricted-extras - Commonly used restricted packages say?
<goofey> !pg | fabio_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pg
<fabio_> sorry mistake
<kage> im not sure how to find that goofey
<goofey> kage: sorry, I meant: apt-cache search restricted | grep kubuntu
<kage> ???
<goofey> !br | fabio_
<ubottu> fabio_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fabio_> thanks
<goofey> kage: that's a command - search apt for the package
<goofey> fabio_: anytime
<kage> i typed that in konsole and it didnt do anything
<noren> kage: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3_on_Kubuntu
<goofey> kage: when was the last time you did an sudo apt-get update?
<noren> kage: whats the prob are u trying to install kubuntu restricted package
<goofey> noren: he is, and it's not in his apt-cache
<kage> it says its not there noren
<wally> bad sources list?
<goofey> noren: he's using intrepid
<wally> cat /etc/apt/sources.list (or check adept)
<kage> and goofey about 1 week ago when i installed wine
<noren> kage: For installing this package first you need to enable the Multiverse repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list kubuntu-restricted-extras will install MP3 support
<kage> care to walk me through that
<fabio_> sorry again someone knows where can i find pascal of lazarus pack?
<noren> kage: start the adept : then the source list: then select the softwarre restrictred by copyright issue
<noren> kage: after that ; sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<XPS_M1330> will Kubuntu 9.04 have Amarok 2 ?
<noren> XPS_M1330: most llikely
<wally> XPS_M1330:  I'm running the beta, and yes it has
<noren> wally: i lliked the amarok nightlly buil better
<XPS_M1330> IS there a repo I can download amarok2 from? (for intrepid)
<wally> noren: I'm struggling to appreciate it fully, as 9.04b is rather, "unstable" on this machine ;)
<noren> XPS_M1330: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0.1.1
<wally> tis nice otherwise!
<noren> wally:; i did not llike the interface especially the context part
<attilacyilmazlar> Hi All
<wally> I assume the nightly build you looked at is more recent that the current repo?
<wally> attilacyilmazlar: hi
 * wally potters off to play mariokart wii
<jaime> Does anyone use here google calendar with evolution?
<wally> have enough of linux at work ;)
<attilacyilmazlar> What package should I install to able to add "show desktop" widget??
<noren> wally:; yes it was
<noren> attilacyilmazlar: its already there just add fr m the widget options
<XPS_M1330> is there a good player that's kind of like foobar2000?
<compilerwriter> Ladies and Gents I had to shutdown my computer due to power failure but now that the power is back on my screen resolution has for some reason defaulted to 800X600.
<compilerwriter> How do I get it set back to where I had it?
<coreyman> greeaatt noone in ubuntu can help either
<wally> coreyman: what's the prob?
<wally> compilerwriter: you using nvidia card?
<attilacyilmazlar> noren:If I try to add it "could not find requested component: showdesktop"
<coreyman> Can't see samba share from windows machine.
<compilerwriter> Yes wally I am using nvidia.  I have restarted the machine with all the updates to the kernel without issue, but now from total halt I have this.
<wally> codecyphix: how've you configured samba, using a GUI tool, SWAT or by modifying config files?
<wally> compilerwriter: try running the nvidia configuration tool.
<wally> on the 9.04 (I've not used the last KDE4 version), it's under "System/Nvidia X server settings"
<noren> attilacyilmazlar: 1.unlock the widget 2.rightclick where u want to add and choose add widget... choose show widget from the new pop up
<compilerwriter> where is that wally?  I have forotten
<wally> compilerwriter: see if the can change it
<wally> compilerwriter: on the 9.04 (I've not used the last KDE4 version), it's under "System/Nvidia X server settings"
<noren> compilerwriter: goto application>>system
<wally> compilerwriter: otherwise you can run it from the terminal: "sudo nvidia-settings"
<attilacyilmazlar> noren: I know all of them but my Icon disapeared after some updates
<attilacyilmazlar> noren: Same happened before also after update I resolved it by adding some packages
<gabbah> goofey, hey :(  now i can't start X! :(
<noren> attilacyilmazlar: are u usign kde 4.x
<attilacyilmazlar> yes :)
<White_Pelican> any idea when Jaunty goes to Beta?
<attilacyilmazlar> interpid
<gabbah> goofey, i think i have some broken packages or something
<gabbah> what can i do to make things right??
<wally> compilerwriter: you possibly didn't have your configuration saved, you need to run nvidia-settings as root to do so, which will involve doing "sudo nvidia-settings" (unless anyone else knows otherwise?)
<R3DB0x> could someone tell me if there is a log file that might tell me why my pc keeps turning itself off randomly?
<attilacyilmazlar> noren: yes KDE 4,2
<compilerwriter> wally I am looking for it in the menu and not finding it as yet.
<noren> attilacyilmazlar: some of the widget dont work properly in 4.2 havent tried the this widget myself lemme check
<wally> compilerwriter: if you're happy to run it from a terminal, it's easier (as you can append "sudo" and let it save the changes permantly)
<attilacyilmazlar> noren: ok thank you I am here
<gabbah> guys, i tried updating to KDE 4.2 and now i can't start X, i only have command line! How can i make it right again?? :(
<wally> R3DB0x: turning itself off, as in complete powering off without shutting down?
<compilerwriter> could it be in hardware drivers wally?
<gabbah> i'm running kubunu 8.10 64 bit
<wally> compilerwriter: you enable them there, but I don't recall the tool being available there.  It's possible you're not using the "official" Nvidia drivers?
<R3DB0x> wally: yes like i can be typing right now then bam its turned off
<wally> R3DB0x: I would suggest it's more likely to be a hardware fault, say power supply etc
<compilerwriter> heck wally I am firing up a terminal now.
<noren> attilacyilmazlar: it working fine for me what it the prom with urs exactly
<wally> compilerwriter: if you get "no such file or command" etc, I'll walk you through installing the drivers
<gabbah> am i not supposed to have /etc/X11/xorg.conf????? It's GONE
<compilerwriter> wally you are going to have to walk me throught it.  I have no such command
<R3DB0x> wally: i thought so also but i have tested it and it tests fine plus i can run off my usb drive with another OS it had it doesnt do this
<wally> R3DB0x: have you got another OS or livecd (say knoppix or something?" you can try running ?
<R3DB0x> wally: yes did that and it runs fine
<wally> R3DB0x: ok.  The command "dmesg" may show something, or "/var/log/syslog"
<attilacyilmazlar> noren: when I add it on a blank widget I get the error "this object could not be created for the following reason:é
<compilerwriter> wally should I apt-get nvidia-settings?
<noren> compilerwriter: have you checked the Application >> System >> screen resoluition ??
<R3DB0x> wally: i looke in dmesg and didnt see anything but i might be missing something
<attilacyilmazlar> noren: "could not find the requested component: showdesktop"
<wally> R3DB0x: I'm struggling to think what it could be, a total poweroff suggests something pretty critical, i.e. the core "kernel", which can be a bummer to resolve.
<wally> R3DB0x: as it can happen at "any time", I'd rule out power saving settings etc.
<attilacyilmazlar> noren: do you know in which package these widgets are??
<R3DB0x> wally: like this  kernel: [ 1939.945740] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts
<compilerwriter> noren I have but I am using lancelot as my menu widget so it may not be where you are thinking it should be.  Also the only place I could find any resolutions only allowed me 800X 600
<attilacyilmazlar> noren: that package uninstalls while upgrade on my computer donno why
<wally> R3DB0x: shouldn't be an issue, the real time clock is missing a few hits.  Nothing major unless you're running VMWare or something which is clock critical :)
<R3DB0x> wally: i do have vmware but it turns off even when not running it and it was doing it before i installed vmware
<gabbah> how can i rollback the install of kde4.2? need help i have only command line.. heeeelp :)
<wally> R3DB0x: it's a poor suggestion, but I've gotta dash :(.  I'd personally try switching off any ACPI/power management things in the BIOS, just in case.  Also unplug any PCI/USB devices you can do without and try running for a wihle.  If the problem *still* exists, try changing your kernel version (which is a bit more complicated if you've not done it before)
<Dekans> is amarok 2.0.2 available for Kubuntu with KDE 4.2 ?
<compilerwriter> Alright wally I am ready whenever you are to install this stuff.
<Dekans> I don't see any update :(
<wally> R3DB0x: if you can get it to stop by removing hardware or changing BIOS settings, you're one step closer to solving it
<wally> R3DB0x: process of elimination :)
<noren> Dekans: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0.1.1
<R3DB0x> wally: ok will do....thanks
<wally> compilerwriter: I've gotta dash, and I'm reluctant to leave you with things which might make it worse!
<compilerwriter> ok wally
<compilerwriter> noren you up for this?
<Dekans> noren: so ? non update for amarok 2.0.2 ?
<wally> compilerwriter: if you're *really* happy to go with it, there are instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<wally> compilerwriter: you can do it with the "restricted hardware" or "hardware drivers" app, just select "nvidia-drivers" or whatever it's labelled and Kubuntu *should* do the rest
<noren> compilerwriter: what was the prob again...
<wally> then you should have nvidia-settings, which is a nice little tool.
<wally> compilerwriter: but listen to noren, he knows a lot :)
<wally> toodles peeps, ttyl
<compilerwriter> noren I had to shutdown my box because of a power failure.  I was running on temporary backup power.  When the power came back.  I brought the machine up and it for some reason defaulted to 800X600.  I don't know why.
<noren> is this a fresh install and did u installed the nvidia drivers before
<compilerwriter> That is the highest resolution setting I can find from any of my system menus.  wally was going to walk me through installing nvidia I guess.
<compilerwriter> This is an updated install from a long time ago.  I had installed the nvidia drivers before I thought as I had 1280X 1040 or something similar fro quite some time noren.
<noren> compilerwriter:
<noren> oops
<noren> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter , check in adept which nvidia drivers listed match your card
<ofv> using Kubuntu 8.10 / KDE 4.2.1, KDE desktop and KDE apps reacts *very* slowly to mouse clicks, although keyboard works okay.
<attilacyilmazlar> noren: thank you for your time I got the package it was "kdeaddons" :)
<XThief> how can i see the temperature of my  graphic card??
<noren> compilerwriter: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<noren> attilacyilmazlar: ok
<noren> XThief: check out the widget therres one for temperaturre
<XThief> noren: in kubuntu?
<noren> XThief: yes
<XThief> noren: i dont see it
<noren> compilerwriter: did u get that
<compilerwriter> I got it noren I was trying to deal with a few programs that got fired off because of the resolution problems.
<noren> compilerwriter: then prob solved
<compilerwriter> Lancelot is really good about eliminating clicks, but when things are not displaying properly you end up accidently firing off programs you did not intend to.
<compilerwriter> I have it installed now what noren?
<noren> now sudo nvidia-settings
<compilerwriter> I don't appear to be using the nvidia X driver it tells me.  duh
<compilerwriter> should I do the nvidia xconfig thing it suggests noren.
<SDFEover9000> I want to install kubuntu on a drive that is clean, but the data drive has a rootkit on it, what should i do? :D
<noren> yes; it must be suggesting some missing package
<SDFEover9000> its a windows rootkit
<noren> !info rootkit
<ubottu> Package rootkit does not exist in intrepid
<noren> !rootkit
<SDFEover9000> i'm sure it will be harmless, but is there a way to rid myself of it without wiping the drive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit
<SDFEover9000> the data drive has no OS, its just an ntfsa drive
<wally[wiiing]> noren: does the restricted drivers dialogue not do all that?
<SDFEover9000> NTFS*
<noren> wally[wiiing]: what happened
<SDFEover9000> also, is 8gb big enough drive for the OS?
<peace> hey what's the name of adept
<SDFEover9000> i have an 8gb and a 160gb
<wally[wiiing]> noren: I mean does selecting "nvidia" in the restricted drivers dialogue not handle installing nvidia-settings etc?
<peace> on kde4?
<peace> adept?
<SDFEover9000> 160gb is data 8gb is OS
<peace> SDFEover9000: it's fine
<peace> SDFEover9000: but a bit smal
<SDFEover9000> i know
<noren> wally[wiiing]: u gotta get it separately
<SDFEover9000> i am going to put asmuch temp on data as i can
<wally[wiiing]> noren: ok
<SDFEover9000> i jsut need to keep os seperate from data
<peace> SDFEover9000: i mean , i have used 9 gig and it was fine and i have isntalled every stuff for video editing
<SDFEover9000> i will need kubuntu and audio/static art stuff
<SDFEover9000> system stuff
<SDFEover9000> art program is on data drive :P
<SDFEover9000> and all the materials etc
<peace> SDFEover9000: whatever .... usually shold be fine 5 6 gig
<SDFEover9000> ok
<compilerwriter> noren I did the apt-get and ran nvidia-xconfig as suggested here is the output of that command http://paste.ubuntu.com/129519/
<noren> SDFEover9000: min u got to have 6gb to be on the saffer side
<peace> Sixofour: if you want be carefull you should use 10
<Sixofour> now iirc kde4 is still lagfest, so what is the name of the kubuntu with 3.5 on it?
<Sixofour> peace the drive is only 8 gb
<Sixofour> its not a partitions, its a seperate peice of hardware
<peace> single: if you don't plan to install every sick software it should be ok
 * wally[wiiing] feels nvidia driver installation leaves something to be desired :(
<Sixofour> video driver stuff on linux always leaves something to be desired
 * compilerwriter agrees with wally
<wally[wiiing]> Sixofour: indeed :(
<peace> Sixofour: well i am on kubuntu 9.04 and i use kdenlive like a charm
<noren> compilerwriter: lspci | grep -i nvidia << what does this says
<Sixofour> kdenlive?
<Sixofour> ive not been in the linux world for a year or so..refresh my memory?
<Sixofour> i just remember kde4 was horribly slow
<noren> also : lsmod | grep nvidia << output  of this
<Sixofour> and my system is ahrdly crap, 3200+ amd, 2.5gb ram, 512 nvidia 7300 gs
<Sixofour> hardly*
<Sixofour> 2.0ghz amd*
<gabbah> on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 it says "3.  Old Plasma packages are not compatible with KDE 4.2, you should uninstall any plasmoids.". Assuming I have a freshly installed .10 kubuntu, do i need to remove any plasmoids? if so, how do I go about that?
<wally[wiiing]> Sixofour: haha, I've spent so long using terminals on remote datacentres, anything graphical is such a joy!
<wally[wiiing]> Sixofour: kde3.4 was soooo nice
<compilerwriter> noren nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] (rev a3)
<noren> gabbah: no its ok even i installed frm a fresh install
<DaSkreech> gabbah: you remove plasmoids that you installed. That plasmoids that ship with KDE will all be replaced
 * Sixofour is afk a second
<wally[wiiing]> compilerwriter: what a card! I have one of those laying around at home.  Couldn't bring myself to part with it :(
<gabbah> what about koffice stuff?
<gabbah> DaSkreech, ok, thanks!
<noren> DaSkreech: hey there
<DaSkreech> hi noren
<noren> compilerwriter: lsmod | grep nvidia
 * Sixofour is back
<Sixofour> so yeah
<compilerwriter> noren all I got was new prompt when I ran that command.
<Sixofour> i'
<Sixofour> ll just get kubuntu recent and see how kde4 is
<compilerwriter> Wally are you monitoring irc on the wii or just close to your monitor?
<Sixofour> if it sucks i can always downgvrade
<noren> DaSkreech: how to reboot the router frm the CLI
<Sixofour> but i have one more question
<gabbah> DaSkreech, the weird thing is, i had an (almost) newly installed kubuntu 8.10 64 bit, and did the upgrade to kde4.2.... and then when i restared X with ctrl alt backspace, i was ruthlessly slung into a black and cold commandline, and could never start up x again. couldn't even find a trace of xorg.cong in /etc/X11
<Sixofour> can kubuntu use an ntfs drive?
<wally[wiiing]> Sixofour: yes
<noren> compilerwriter:  that meaans you dont have the nvidia driver installed
<Sixofour> or can it change my drive without deleteing everything
<Sixofour> the latter would be better
<DaSkreech> noren: The router? how did you get into the router from the CLI ?
<wally[wiiing]> Sixofour: you can install on to a NTFS drive alongside windows, which is slower
<Sixofour> no no
<Sixofour> i have two drives
<wally[wiiing]> mmhmm
<Sixofour> one will be reformated, tis 8mb, but the data drive is ntfs
<noren> Sixofour: yes you can use ntfs
<Sixofour> 8gb*
<Sixofour> but can i change the ntfs drive to something else without deleteing the data?
<DaSkreech> gabbah: looking in the wrong plpce you shuld be looking in ~/.xsessions-erros
<noren> DaSkreech: i meant dsl router /modem
<wally[wiiing]> Sixofour: I don't know, from an educated guess I would say no
<compilerwriter> Well how in blazes was I getting things done in higher resolutions before then noren?  But more importantly how do I get nvidia drivers installed.
<wally[wiiing]> Sixofour: you'd have to copy the data off and reformat, copy it back on
<DaSkreech> I know. you are on the router in the CLI or you want to get to the Webpage there from the Cli ?
<Sixofour> yeah
<Sixofour> too many GeeBees for that
<gabbah> DaSkreech, realy? has it always been like that?? before i always played with xorg in etc...
<DaSkreech> gabbah: Yes that's where the config is but to find out what is throwing you to deep blackness look in the error log
<Sixofour> i'll be back when i get kubuntu installed
<Sixofour> i am sure i will ahve questions lol
<Sixofour> ifnact i think i already ahve kubuntu cd
<Sixofour> what is latest version?
<DaSkreech> gabbah: Xorg has had the fantastic idea to deprecate the Xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> 8.10
<gabbah> DaSkreech, yes but that's the thing, /etc/X11 didn't have xorg.conf, it had nothing xorg
<Sixofour> i ahve kubuntu 7.10
<Sixofour> upgrading shouldn;'t take long should it?
<DaSkreech> gabbah: Yes xorg has kinda deprecated it
<Sixofour> or require alot of space
<DaSkreech> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gabbah> DaSkreech, hmmok :P
<DaSkreech> You can do that ^^^ to regenerate your xorg.conf
<noren> compilerwriter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<DaSkreech> Sixofour: depends on your net connection
<Sixofour> well,i can download kubuntu in an hour lol
<Sixofour> i think that is afst enough
<attilacyilmazlar> Sixofour: I suggest you to download 8.10
<noren> DaSkreech: my prob is typical!! sometimes my knetwork manager dies on me and i m unable to connect to network . to fix that i have to rebbot the system, so i was loking for a way around
<Sixofour> yeah but that means another cd to burn :D
<Sixofour> wow i have a  knoppix version 1 cd
<Sixofour> screw it i'll dl kubuntu again
<Sixofour> less hassl;e later
<noren> compilerwriter: and if u want to fix it the way it was before u can reboot into recovery mode thers an option to fix the display it will get back the old settings
 * Sixofour is getting kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<gabbah> DaSkreech, doing the update now... i have a strong feeling i will soon be in a dark place, namely when i restart... :/
<DaSkreech> Sixofour: it takes a little longer to upgrade than to download the CD but it's less hassle
<DaSkreech> gabbah: ok
<DaSkreech> Do you know how to get here with no GUI?
<Sixofour> this download is esitmated at an hour and 30 minutes
<gabbah> DaSkreech, yep, got an error on update
<gabriel> so
<Sixofour> heh my program registry is going to be facked
<Sixofour> is there a way to copy my registry then load it back into wine?
<gabriel> DaSkreech:
<gabriel> APT Error. Context:
<gabriel>     Package download failed,
<gabriel>     http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libi/libical/libical0_0.33-1_amd64.deb: 404 Not Found
<gabriel> in adept package manager
<wally[wiiing]> gabriel: apt-get update
<wally[wiiing]> gabriel: or adept update ;)
<gabriel> wally[wiiing]: ... but that's what i did? update
<gabriel> oh wait.. upgrade-
<wally[wiiing]> :)
<gabriel> wally[wiiing]: but... it autoupdated when i added the source?
<gabriel> so then i could click upgrade??
<wally[wiiing]> gabriel: source must be broke?  is this an "official" repo?
<wally[wiiing]> gabriel: sorry, of course it is.  I can see that it is !!
<DaSkreech> gabriel: try the update again you may have gotten an error fetching the list
<DaSkreech> Sometimes it runs by so fast I miss the errors myself
<noren> DaSkreech: my prob is typical!! sometimes my knetwork manager dies on me and i m unable to connect to network . to fix that i have to rebbot the system, so i was loking for a way around
<DaSkreech> noren: Wireless?
<noren> no wired
<DaSkreech> And you can't just open back knetworkmanager ?
<DaSkreech> That normally works for me
<DaSkreech> Wireless has given issues sometimes but wired normally just works
<DaSkreech> or if you get knetworkmanager you can just run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DaSkreech> gabriel: yes? no?
<Sixofour> is there a way to copy my registry then load it back into wine?
<gabriel> well, when i do a fetch list... i get failed on some stuff
<Sixofour> hrm, why am i asking here
<DaSkreech> gabriel: which ones?
<gabriel> for instance:
<DaSkreech> ok
<gabriel> Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
<gabriel> Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/universe Translation-en_US
<DaSkreech> gabriel: What are you trying to do btw? upgrade to jaunty or upgrade to KDE 4.2 ?
<gabriel> all of the eng-US stuff
<gabriel> kde 4.2... what is jaunty?
<gabriel> i have kubuntu 8.10 64 bit. is that jaunty?
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Never mind :) You will know when it's time
<DaSkreech> no that's Ibex
<gabriel> ok
<DaSkreech> 9.04 is Jaunty
<gabriel> oh right. coming in april right
<noren> DaSkreech: gabriel: he reminds me of my upgrade problems
<XPS_M1330> that's weird... amarok2's sound output is indeendant from my system's
<DaSkreech> gabriel: no adept isn't wrong
<DaSkreech> that file does not indeed exist on that server
<gabriel> DaSkreech, wally[wiiing]: any idea why i fail to update some stuff then?
<DaSkreech>  I guess it has not yet been updated
<gabriel> well i did sudo apt-get update
<DaSkreech> try a different server perhaps
<wally[wiiing]> gabriel: yes, it could be half way through being updated on the repository, but that shouldn't take more than a few monets
<wally[wiiing]> *moments
<XPS_M1330> can we pick the engine amarok2 uses?
<DaSkreech> gabriel: I know the server has version 0.27 of the file not 0.33
<gabriel> what should i do to "refresh"?
<DaSkreech> So you can't get it. Try switching your server to another country
<gabriel> still getting ignore... maybe it's the server i'm using, in sweden?
<gabriel> will do
<DaSkreech> wally[wiiing]: Ha You have never beenaround here on D-Day have you?
<wally[wiiing]> DaSkreech: LOL, no
<DaSkreech> Yeah you'll know precisely how long each server takes to update on the day 9.04 arrives
<wally[wiiing]> DaSkreech: I've witnessed our local debian repository keel over and die when lenny was released and it tried to update itself over night
<DaSkreech> Yep
<gabriel> using main server, same shit :(
<jussi01> !ohmy | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<shadowhywind> hay all, having a bit of a problem, when i log in, I get a black screen, looking into the dmesg it looks like plasma has crashed, and i can't seam to get it started again
<redwizardstudios> hi all
<wally[wiiing]> 'lo
<DaSkreech> shadowhywind: I'm going to guess with a dbus error?
<Bodo07> Hi. I have kubuntu 8.10 amd64 and the usb don't work. Can someone help me?
<noren_> DaSkreech: it seems shadowhywind got the same prob i had
<gabriel> wally[wiiing]: DaSkreech: i'm getting failed stuff on all servers.. how can that be??
<wally[wiiing]> umm, I've just done an upgrade here without problems
<DaSkreech> gabriel: what are you trying to do so I have some context?
<shadowhywind> DaSkreech: yes, hehe
<redwizardstudios> anyone know where i'd go to find info on how to force kubuntu to let me edit the IP/DNS settings as the settings in the KDE interface dont seem to affect where i'm pinging from(always seems to be from 192.168.1.1)
<gabriel> DaSkreech: just upgrade to kde4.2
<wally[wiiing]> a 404 error rules out a bad network or DNS issue, the problem would appear to be your apt is not getting the latest package lists
<noren_> gabriel: when i update there are few things which i get always aaas failed but it sould not be a prob
<shadowhywind> noren_ been having this issue all week, just been restoring my old backups of .kde folder. but its not working now
<wally[wiiing]> ok
<shadowhywind> noren_ what did you do to fix it, or are you still having that issue?
<DaSkreech> gabriel: k so you enabled unsupported updates ?
<gabriel> noren: are u sure? last time i tried to upgrade to kde4.2 i had to reinstall kubuntu :/
<gabriel> DaSkreech: yes
<gabriel> DaSkreech: however, if i disable unsoppreted updates, i still get failed update
<noren_> gabriel: mann i had already installed fresh kubuntu quite a few times myself
<shadowhywind> DaSkreech: did you guys come up with a solution for it?
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Yes I know that isn't coming from the KDE 4.2 upgrade
<noren_> shadowhywind: i and Daskreech cud not find the solution then may this time DaSkrech cud help
<DaSkreech> That's normal ubuntu upgrades
<DaSkreech> noren_: I can't unfortunately
<DaSkreech> jussi01: ping
<goofey> redwizardstudios: it would be uncommon for a desktop to be 192.168.1.1 - that's usually the IP of the default gateway (aka router) on a 192.168.1.x network
<jussi01> DaSkreech: pong
<noren_> shadowhywind: did u by any chance had installed amarok nighlty beforre the crash
<DaSkreech> jussi01: Any advice for a Dbus no reply error?
<gabriel> DaSkreech: do u think it's serious? will my upgrade fail?
<redwizardstudios> goofey: its a BT Hub.  The hubs IP is 192.168.1.254
<shadowhywind> noren_ well I am doing some updates that also involve a few plasma packages, i don't really remember have had amarok installed for a while
<DaSkreech> gabriel: no we just need to find the file
<shadowhywind> noren_ I am thinking its the network manager plugin
<jussi01> DaSkreech: not off the top of my head - kinda busy here.
<gabriel> DaSkreech: huh? what do you mean?
<goofey> redwizardstudios: you want this computer to have static ip?
<redwizardstudios> i can sucessfully interact with the hubs web interface i just cant get onto the net (i cant even ping my dns servers)
<XPS_M1330> which is the best music player out there? So far the one I hate less is Rhythmbox
<DaSkreech> jussi01: Any idea who would it seems a common enough issue that it should have a fix documented somewhere
<redwizardstudios> goofey: i've tried dhcp auto assignment and static ip's
<redwizardstudios> i'm guessing if its not setting the IP properly its not setting the DNS either
<jussi01> DaSkreech: browsed launchpad for a bug yet?
<redwizardstudios> hence why i want to force it myself
<DaSkreech> jussi01: That's how I know it's a common issue :)
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: ping
<noren_> shadowhywind: is that a black screennn with the mouse only, but runs all the programs normally if started frm the konsole
<DaSkreech> jussi01: Thanks
<jussi01> DaSkreech: sorry, youll have to ask around. Im kinda busy.
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: pong
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Do you have any idea how to deal with a Dbus no reply error ?
<DaSkreech> gabriel: http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/libi/libical/libical0_0.33-1_amd64.deb
<shadowhywind> noren_ yup
<JontheEchidna> That just means the program crashed
<DaSkreech> gabriel: throw that file into /var/cache/apt/archives
<Ab3l> hi
<DaSkreech> you may need to sudo the copy
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: So symptom not a cause?
<JontheEchidna> yep
<DaSkreech> shadowhywind: can youopen a konsole ?
<goofey> redwizardstudios: woulds like your dchp server isn;t working.  I think the answer is here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/setting-a-static-ip-in-kubuntu-8.10....-690093/
<noren_> DaSkreech: cant we remove the plasma and reinstall again
<shadowhywind> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Ok I saw a few plasma crashes coming through with that but right before they had a line that said can't parse config /
<gabriel> DaSkreech: weird can't open that link with konqueror
<DaSkreech> noren_: possibly
<Ab3l> i've just installed kubuntu 8.10 and i've a problem with a printer: kubuntu automatically setted it up and i can even know ink lvels etc but fails the most important thing: if i try to print a doc a never-ending-loop of paper feeding begin
<DaSkreech> gabriel: cd /var/cache/apt/archives and sudo wget http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/libi/libical/libical0_0.33-1_amd64.deb
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Oh good grief
<goofey> redwizardstudios: er, sounds like, not woulds like - geez I can't type
<gabriel> DaSkreech: i'm getting connection refused?
<DaSkreech> gabriel: cd /var/cache/apt/archives and sudo wget http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/libi/libical/libical0_0.33-1_amd64.deb
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Yeah just got it too
<DaSkreech> shadowhywind: run plasma from the konsole
<insst> hello. I have 512 MB RAM. What size swap partition I need? 768 MB would be enough?
<redwizardstudios> goofey: reading - i'm a linux nub but i'm a quick study so hopefully i'll have this sorted quickly ;)
<DaSkreech> pastebin the error message
<DaSkreech> redwizardstudios:
<goofey> redwizardstudios: hope that helps
<XPS_M1330> which is the best windows emulator?
<DaSkreech> welcome to Kubuntu and linux!
<gabriel> who me? Connecting to ftp.cs.umn.edu|128.101.36.204|:80... failed: Connection refused.
<DaSkreech> XPS_M1330: Windows
<shadowhywind> DaSkreech: do you want it all? or just the last Dbus error?
<DaSkreech> all would be nice
<DaSkreech> gabriel: use the last URL I gave
<noren_> XPS_M1330: i use wine and crossover office
<DaSkreech> Oh whoops
<DaSkreech> same URL :)
<goofey> redwizardstudios: do you have other computers on that network?
<DaSkreech> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/libi/libical/libical0_0.33-1_amd64.deb
<redwizardstudios> yeah
<DaSkreech> gabriel: ^^
<insst> or maybe no need swap...
<goofey> redwizardstudios: and if so, are they dynamic or static?
<gabriel> DaSkreech: that worked :)
<redwizardstudios> goofey: laptop that runs wifi auto assigned using DHCP no probs and 2 desktops running on their own hub so i set their settings manually
<DaSkreech> yeah
<AmyRose> Does anyone here have Jaunty? Nobody on #ubuntu+1 uses KDE...
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> AmyRose: the shame!!!
<shadowhywind> DaSkreech: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m9ac8129
<amelie> hi
<gabriel> DaSkreech: didn't do anything for my apt-get update though.. still missing stuff
<goofey> AmyRose: wdo you have a specific question?
<DaSkreech> gabriel: try the upgrade
<wanting_it> haynesp
<AmyRose> Well, I have a bunch of Qt 4.5-related glitches, mostly related to toolbars. The main one is that buttons appear to be pushed in when pointing at them. I'm just using Oxygen.
<goofey> redwizardstudios: so, the dhcp server is unable to respond to computers behind the hub?  that doesn't sound right
<amelie> i need help; i had to reformat my hard drive, installed kubuntu 8.10 and when i try to get aplications with apt-get install, it says "couln't find package"
<DaSkreech> shadowhywind: mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc ~ && plasma
<gabriel> DaSkreech: the thing is i already pressed upgrade in the package manager before we did this :P
<gabriel> DaSkreech: so... is it too late or what?
<DaSkreech> gabriel: ah...
<DaSkreech> no not too late
<redwizardstudios> goofey: its not a hub as such i have the hub which if i connect to directly with a desktop can auto assign, but if i connect via the router up stairs(its an adsl router) i have to manually tell the machines to route thru the bt home hub as the machines assume the network connection is on the router there plugged into
<Ab3l> i've just installed kubuntu 8.10 and i've a problem with a printer: kubuntu automatically setted it up and i can even know ink lvels etc but fails the most important thing: if i try to print a doc a never-ending-loop of paper feeding begin
<DaSkreech> dpkg/apt-get is pretty robust
<amelie> amelie@amelie-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install update
<amelie> Reading package lists... Done
<gabriel> DaSkreech: come again?
<amelie> Building dependency tree
<amelie> Reading state information... Done
<amelie> E: Couldn't find package update
<amelie> can't get anything
<AmyRose> DaSkreech: When I was a newb I screwed it up pretty bad... :P
<DaSkreech> amelie: no install
<amelie> the only thing i could install with apt-get update, was firefox
<amelie> nothing else
<redwizardstudios> goofey: basically i'm using a spare router as a hub as the machines up stairs are 15 meters away from the bt hub ;)
<goofey> amelie: apt-get update updates the list, apt-get install X installs X
<DaSkreech> amelie: sudo apt-get update
<amelie> ok
<amelie> thanks
<DaSkreech> update is a command to apt-get
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install
<DaSkreech> install is also a command to apt-get
<DaSkreech> which then asks what You want to install :)
<DaSkreech> amelie: Makes sense ?
<amelie> hehe sure
<amelie> thanks Daskreech
<DaSkreech> gabriel: what is adept doing now?
<shadowhywind> DaSkreech: I actraully don't have that file, i deleted it before, and no good. I am going to reboot, and see if the updates help
<goofey> redwizardstudios: ahh, you have daisy chained routers - your life may be easier of you can turn the second router into a simple hub - some routers allow you to turn of dhcp and nat
<gabriel> DaSkreech: nothing. it has done an update and says there is nothing more to do basically. but i fear that if i restart i will be confined to the scary dark place again. i don't like the dark place.
<DaSkreech> shadowhywind: shouldn't need to unless you got low level libs
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Ha ha Ok install irssi
<gabriel> DaSkreech: hmm ok what is that?
<noren_> gabriel: go aheaaad my the light (force ) be with u !!!
<goofey> redwizardstudios: all that's to say that you should still be able to set statuc ip on your kubuntu box if you prefer that...
<DaSkreech> gabriel: a door out of darkness
<gabriel> DaSkreech: ah i see :P
<redwizardstudios> goofey: i'll try that in a moment - just gotta grab the laptop from down stairs :)
<goofey> redwizardstudios: gl!
<DaSkreech> gabriel: lets do this from the command line just to get you used to it
<gabriel> alright DaSkreech.. guess i do a logout login...
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Hmm?
<DaSkreech> no
<gabriel> no?
<DaSkreech> I mean open konsole and type sudo apt-get install irssi
<gabriel> DaSkreech: is kde4.2 installed or not?
<DaSkreech> You have to close adept first though
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Doubt it is
<gabriel> DaSkreech: oh, it's already installed now
<kage> i need help with mp3 playback in kubuntu intrepid
<Doc_exe> weechat is better than irssi i think... visually :)
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Ok in the konsole type irssi -c irc.freenode..net
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Ok in the konsole type irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<gabriel> DaSkreech: i installed irrsi
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | kage
<ubottu> kage: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> gabriel: I know I'm telling you to run it :)
<gabriel_> lala
<gabriel_> well well
<gabriel_> a wait out of the darkness?
<amelie> thanks DaScreech, everything is working fine
<DaSkreech> Yeah if everything breaks yo ucan still come here and get help
<amelie> muack!
<DaSkreech> amelie: Glad to serve !
<kage> daskreech those dont help i keep getting errors
<gabriel> and there was also a way to swith back and forth between two terminals?
<DaSkreech> gabriel_: So if things go really wrong then you can get here as long as you have net :)
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Yes
<DaSkreech> kage: pastebin the errors
<DaSkreech> gabriel: You are on terminal 7
<gabriel> linux is cool, gotta say
<DaSkreech> This has the GUI by default
<DaSkreech> You can get here by alt+Ctrl+F7
<DaSkreech> You candrop to the other terminal with alt+ctrl+F1 or F2 or F3 etc
<gabriel> DaSkreech: well shouldn't i try to restart X?
<DaSkreech> Go to F1 then come back here
<gabriel_> ok
<DaSkreech> alt+ctrl+F1 then alt+ctrl+F7
<kage> kage@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kage> [sudo] password for kage:
<kage> E: Invalid operation kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kage> kage@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kage> Reading package lists... Done
<kage> Building dependency tree
<kage> Reading state information... Done
<kage> Package kubuntu-restricted-extras is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kage> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<DaSkreech> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<trpr> ..
<kage> is only available from another source
<kage> E: Package kubuntu-restricted-extras has no installation candidate
<DaSkreech> kage: pastebin
<gabriel> worked like a charm
<DaSkreech> not paste
<gabriel> DaSkreech:
<noren_> kage: enable the multiverse
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Ok cool so you can jump around differnt terminals they all act like different computers
<gabriel> DaSkreech: well shouldn't i try to restart X now and see if the kde4.2 install worked?
<DaSkreech> so you can screw up one pretty bad and the others will work
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Wait!
<kage> k i did
<noren_> kage:http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3_on_Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> gabriel: on the command line type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gabriel> oh really? so u are saying i can keep the old kde running in one terminal?
<kage> that dosent help either
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Yes actually
<goofey> kage:and then did you sudo apt-get update?
<kage> ya i did
<gabriel> DaSkreech: can i copy and paste between terminals?
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Ermm kinda that's tricky :)
<DaSkreech> but doable
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Let me know when that command finishes
<gabriel> DaSkreech: it said qwenview package was held back!
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Is it downloading things?
<DaSkreech> gabriel: ah that's fine we can fix that later
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Ok logout and then when the login screen comes up press alt+E then login
<gabriel> nothing upgraded... only one held back
<gabriel> logout from HERE?
<gabriel> in terminal f7 that is
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Yes :) you have irssi :)
<gabriel> what does alt + E do?
<DaSkreech> It forces an X reset
<DaSkreech> gabriel: oooh
<gabriel> same as ctrl alt backspace right?
<DaSkreech> might want to back up ~/.kde
<DaSkreech> cp ~/.kde ~/.kde4.1
<DaSkreech> Nothing should happen
<DaSkreech> I'm just careful
<gabriel> how do i quit irrsi?
<DaSkreech> gabriel: /quit
<DaSkreech> gabriel: Somewhat the same just nicer
<DaSkreech> alt+ctrl+backspace is a rude restart
<gabriel> cp: omitting directory `/home/gabriel/.kde'
<DaSkreech> both work though
<DaSkreech> oh right
<DaSkreech> cp -R  ~/.kde ~/.kde4.1
<gabriel> well it didn't for me the last time :/
<DaSkreech> What didn't?
<gabriel> the rude restart.
<gabriel> it broke everything
<DaSkreech> Boom!
<DaSkreech> I'll be here for another 10 or so minutes
<DaSkreech> gabriel_: hi. From a TTY I guess?
<gabriel> DaSkreech: yes :)
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<DaSkreech> smart
<gabriel> DaSkreech: so i'll relogin now...
<tmeixner> Im using the 9.04 alpha 5 release. Can I upgrade this installation to stable once released without a new installation?
<gabriel> DaSkreech: holding my breath...
<DaSkreech> great
<DaSkreech> tmeixner: yes
<DaSkreech> just do an normal update
<DaSkreech> I normally install a week before release then update the day before everyone goes crazy
<gabriel_> lol
<gabriel_> DaSkreech: so now i have a black screen. did a logout.
<DaSkreech> gabriel_: and ?
<tmeixner> ok, thanks - yeah, thats a good idea actually.  DaSkreech. especially in Canada the servers are very slow during release times.
<DaSkreech> you logged out and didn't get back the login screen ?
<DaSkreech> tmeixner: horribly so
<vladska> hey where can i get skype for kubuntu?
<tmeixner> a torrent update feature could help.
<fosco__> vladska, in its web
<gabbah> DaSkreech, so, i'm on my laptop now
<vladska> its not working from the site skype site
<gabbah> DaSkreech, it said konqueror died a horrible death, and then everything is just black. can't even switch terminals
<DaSkreech> gabbah: did you install ssh ?
<gabbah> DaSkreech, how do u like your precious linux now huuuuh? ;)
<gabbah> DaSkreech, i didn't, but it's it normally installed by default?
<DaSkreech> nope
<tmeixner> vladska: is it maybe because they only have a  i386 version?
<DaSkreech>  no ports are opened on a Ubuntu install
<gabbah> DaSkreech, so anyway... i guess i can only restart my box, as it's not responding?
<vladska> first day with linux
<DaSkreech> gabbah: Ha ha :-) Ok I guess press the power buton
<DaSkreech> vladska: Welcome to Kubuntu and Linux!
<vladska> :)
<vladska> hey how
<tmeixner> vladska: I see, welcome :-)
<DaSkreech> !skype | vladska
<ubottu> vladska: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<gabbah> DaSkreech, u have GOT to be kidding me! It ACTUALLY started normally! i now seems to be the proud owner of a fresh kde4.2 install?? could it be?? :)
<DaSkreech> gabbah: how do you like my linux now :)
 * goofey laughs
<gabbah> DaSkreech, haha your linux is strong oh great warrior...!
<kage> skype is one of the easier programs to install ive found
<DaSkreech> kage: I know they are pretty linux frriendly if not open source centered
<DaSkreech> gabbah: Right I'm off
<kage> ya so ive found i like programs that are easy less stress :)
 * gabbah has been saved by the clutches of the evil monsters of the dark cold console space, by his knight in shining armour, the linux jedi - DaSkreech!
<gabbah> from* :P
<gabbah> DaSkreech, thanks a million dude! u saved me :)
<DaSkreech> gabbah: Gald to help with irssi you can be a little less afraid unless you break the net
<gabbah> yes, irrsi is gold
<DaSkreech> gabbah: in which case I suggest keeping a live CD around you can get on the net and fix your machine from it
<gabbah> yeah i have it
<DaSkreech> So far the only thing I can't figure out how to do from the darkness is view images
<gabbah> now i logged out. just have a psycho screen now
<gabbah> becuase i installed my nvidia drivers i guess
<DaSkreech> You can browse the net mail IM watch moies play music do work and play
<gabbah> wow :P
<DaSkreech> It broke again on logout?
<gabbah> DaSkreech, can u even download and watch porn is my main concern though???
<DaSkreech> gabbah: you can script it so it's there in the morning
<DaSkreech> but as I said I have to run :)
<gabbah> DaSkreech, it would seem so yes. i think that happened before also though. it's not kde4.2 related
<gabbah> yes
<gabbah> thanks again
<DaSkreech> Yes probably X related
 * DaSkreech hates X
 * gabbah is hard rebooting again
<DaSkreech> install ssh :)
<DaSkreech> you can probably fix it from across the network
<gabbah> ME?
<gabbah> maybe i can login, but after that i'm lost
<Faust-C> im assuming kopete doesnt work in kde4
<gabbah> well it did start again
<gabbah> so no problem there...
<DaSkreech> Faust-C: Assume away
<goofey> gabbah: if you could login via shh, you could do a soft-reboot - less chance of filesystem errors
<DaSkreech> gabbah: :-) Padawan
<gabbah> haha
<DaSkreech> Or just restart X
<gabbah> aah ok
<gabbah> didn't even know that see
<TheMG> hey, im trying to install my graphics card drivers, but when i click the activate button nothing seems to happen
<gabbah> anyway, nvidia drivers are now activated, so everything seems fine
<TheMG> what sort of response should i expect?
<DaSkreech> TheMG: Should work though someone was saying in here yesterday they had to keep pressing the button to get it to work
<TheMG> should the green icon change?
<TheMG> i mean, the one on the activate button
<TheMG> ive pressed it atleast 50 times
<TheMG> and next to the "ati/amd drivers" text the dot is still gray
<TheMG> is there a way i could screenshot this?
<nadio_> hey
<kage> can someone explain why my sound driver is no longer workinf
<DaSkreech> TheMG: ksnapshot
<protoman> Hey whenever I type, black lines randomly quickly appear and then go away.. does anybody know why this is happening to me?
<lekremyelsew> hey dudes i switched from ubuntu to kubuntu and i need some help
<lekremyelsew> the icons in the systen tray are being really gay
<DaSkreech> That's not really a problem we can help with
<protoman> ..my problem?
<redwizardstudios> LMAO
<redwizardstudios> PMSL
<DaSkreech> protoman: only when you type? Not when you move the mouse or windows ?
<redwizardstudios> lolz
<gabbah> bleh. why is firefox (latest, 3.07) still ugly for me... those tabs look fsck up :/   anyone else have this problem? running kubuntu 8.10 64-bit, kde4.2, gf8800 nvidia drivers 177 installed.
<kage> question... when i ran a scorce pack it installed popped something up... now when i try to run a command it says that it cannot be run because an another administrative program is running can someone explain why
<protoman> DaSkreech: Yeah pretty much.. Now its doing it every once in a while when I'm not.. but its mostly when i'm typing.
<DaSkreech> kage: more specifics
<shadowhywind> DaSkreech: so a reboot and the updates didn't work. any other ideas?
<DaSkreech> protoman: I'm guessing refresh rate onr you X is messed up
<kage> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DaSkreech> shadowhywind: plasma crashing ?
<kage> sorry for mulitiple paste...
<DaSkreech> kage: argh!
<DaSkreech> kage: close adept
<kage> its not open
<shadowhywind> DaSkreech: yah
<Faust-C> use top or system monitor
<Faust-C> to see whats got a lock
<DaSkreech> !adeptfix | kage
<ubottu> kage: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kage> okay thank you.. now when i try to tun the restricted extras it tells me that it has unmet decrepencies
<DaSkreech> shadowhywind: It looks like it's a plasmoid that is causing it but I'm not sure
<protoman> Bleh.. its still doing it..
<protoman> Anyone got any other ideas?
<bittin_> http://doodle.com/dqxgz8hpg936dtf3
<redwizardstudios> hmm
<redwizardstudios> how do i uninstall the network manager...
<protoman> Eh.. I'm gonna try restarting again.
<redwizardstudios> sudo uninstall knetworkmanager?
<mariuz> $ sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<redwizardstudios> command not found...
<redwizardstudios> lovely
<mariuz> it removes network-manager-kde
<mariuz>   plasma-widget-network-manager
<redwizardstudios> bash: $: command not found
<mariuz> you should copy paste after the space near the $
<shal3r> I added kubuntu-experimental, did apt-get update and i got this at upgrade: http://rafb.net/p/ofkf5H38.html . Any ideas?
<redwizardstudios> command sudo not found either
<totix800> Hey, I got a lego infrared tower and I just thought, is it possible to use this IR-receiver in combination with an ordinary multi device remote to control my amarok?
<peaches> any program like apparmor (including apparmor) that will terminate/prevent processes from surpassing a memory usage threshold?
<mariuz> if you are root try without sudo
<kage> when i run the kubutnut restricted package i keep  getting an error
<DaSkreech> redwizardstudios: sudo is not found ?
<redwizardstudios> -bash: ~sudo: command not found
<DaSkreech> redwizardstudios: Why the ~ ?
<redwizardstudios> thats what it says
<redwizardstudios> oh one sec
<redwizardstudios> now if i remove the network manager i have to manage the network manually dont i
<BusError> PLEASE someone tell m how to turn off the new screen locking after ~10m . I disabled /everything/. It's new, it comes from 4.2.1 or something
 * redwizardstudios disables it anyway
<protoman> Bleh none of that worked.. i'm still getting the black likes..
<protoman> *lines
 * DaSkreech waves
<DaSkreech> G'bye yall
<tweakedeh> VLC doesn't want to play the DVD that I put in, Any Ideas?
<AmyRose> tweakedeh: Do you have DVD decryption installed? (This is illegal in many countries.)
<AmyRose> !libdvdcss | tweakedeh
<ubottu> tweakedeh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tweakedeh> AmyRose: no I dont.
<Blues-Man> hi all
<kage> how do i uninstall a failed install of java
<Blues-Man> i'm on jaunty 2.6.28.7 and I can increase video brightness with fn+key as it is when I plug the AC , i wonder why
<Blues-Man> *can't
<gidz> hi
<tmeixner_> is there a way of previewing sound files in dophin?
<peaches> tmeixner_: should be.. ive had some odd behavior with the previewer
<tmeixner_> previewr only offers me ratings and tags, you have an options to listen? peaches
<compilerwriter> noren wally you two around?
<peaches> tmeixner_: i have before. i havent looked into it really but it seems like randomly there will be a player there or there wont, whenever i go to do it is the only time i notice
<tmeixner_> peaches: I see, might be limited to some fileformats only. I try .ogg and it doesnt work.
<compilerwriter> Help me people I lost power and shut my box down.  When the power came on and I fired the box back up I had ugly resolution problems.  I have tried to fix them and now am down to console and irssi to try to get things fixed.
<peaches> tmeixner_: i thought that too but i didnt really see any consistency.. there is an embedded player though in theory.. for videos as well (probably not yet in kubuntu yet)
<compilerwriter> The problem seems to be that I somehow had a working window setup without having the proper nvidia drivers set up.
<peaches> tmeixner_: you get one for mp3?
<tmeixner_> Im just testing 9.04 - doesnt seem to work here.
<tmeixner_> peaches: let me get one :-) new computer, nothing on it.
#kubuntu 2009-03-11
<compilerwriter> ?
<compilerwriter> !man irssi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man irssi
<tmeixner_> nop, mp3 doesnt work either. That would be a nice feature.
<peaches> tmeixner_: i just notice i always get one for mp3.. maybe it is filetype i just didnt notice.. im on svn compiled tho
<compilerwriter> ?
<compilerwriter> l
<socceroos> !man woman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man woman
<socceroos> that'd be right.........
<compilerwriter> exit
<tmeixner_> peaches: but I just realized the hover +/- multiple file select in Dolphin. what a smart idea actually
<peaches> tmeixner_: in theory anyway .. i still havent gotten used to it heh
<tmeixner_> well, its my first day on KDE today so I have a lot to get used to anyway :-)
<peaches> tmeixner_: ill tell you what's the best feature since sliced bread though.. it's dolphin's column mode
<tmeixner_> yes - I know this from MacOSX
<van> someone could help me please, i have ths message when i try to go in my dvd drive : Feature only avaiable with HAL
<tmeixner_> but I think I like Dolphin better, I just found you can have a commandline under your dolphin as well.
<peaches> van: dunno try starting/installing hal
<van> peaches: what package is it?
<peaches> van: hal
<van> apt-get install hal doesnt exist
<peaches> i just found out that the dockable windows can be docked to tabs, apparently for all qt programs too
<tmeixner_> which version are you on peaches?
<peaches> van: should be.. that's a little too weird if it doesnt http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=hal
<peaches> tmeixner_: kubuntu intrepid
<van> ok but wich hal do you want me to install?
<MrLDK> anyone knows how to set the keep alive interval?
<van> and yes i have hal installed
<MrLDK> sorry, anyone knows how to set the keep alive interval on Konversation?
<peaches> van: it doesn't exist or it is installed..?
<fjallagyldir> hej there
<fjallagyldir> stuck in trouble with 9.10
<fjallagyldir> SIS graphics and no widescreen 1680x1050 possible
<peaches> tmeixner_: actually no, the Qt is not intrepid's, version 4.5.0
<goofey> fjallagyldir: 9.10 doesn't exists in any form but on paper
<fjallagyldir> ohh sry ment 9.03
<goofey> fjallagyldir: 9.04 is alpha still
<fjallagyldir> yes ok
<fjallagyldir> now i got it
<fjallagyldir> nvertheless same prob
<goofey> fjallagyldir: it's alpha - there's no support
<fjallagyldir> thats right but maybe someone has some ideas ...
<goofey> fjallagyldir: you can file a bug report - make sure it get's fixed in the next 2 months
<fjallagyldir> not sure if its a bug or there exist an error between screen and chair ...
<goofey> fjallagyldir: :)  Sorry I don't know the answer
<fjallagyldir> np thanks anywas
<fjallagyldir> -s +y
<compilerwriter> help I have somehow broken xwindows.
<bishopz> !recording
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recording
<bishopz> damn
<bishopz> anyone know any good studio programs for ubuntu?
<Wargasm> studio?
<casinowarren> anyone here ever worked with virtual box?
<casinowarren> i need help setting it up
<v3ctor> casinowarren: try #vbox
<casinowarren> ok cool
<casinowarren> i'll do that
<casinowarren> my next question, is I downloaded and installed the .deb package for gimpshop can anyone help me find out where it's at?
<casinowarren> it's not showing up in my menu bar...neither is my LMMS program
<bishopz> !ardour
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ardour
<bishopz> has anyone in here ever used ardour?
<casinowarren> i have
<casinowarren> it's a great program
<casinowarren> what you need help with?
<bishopz> im trying to built some sort of recording studio on this linux machine
<bishopz> is it capable of like adobe audtion and what not?
<kuaera> Hrm. Is there anything to style your Qt3 programs with your Qt4 engine?
<bongfrog> Anyone a guru on 8.10 and KDE 4.2?   I seem to have hosed up my main user and hate life at the moment
<casinowarren> try ubuntustudio, or studio 64
<casinowarren> both of those distros are great at multimedia
 * bongfrog uses ubuntustudio with Arduor and all is well.......
<casinowarren> yeah, it comes with everything you need to record audio, mix and master
<bongfrog> And more plugins that a kid could ever want.......
<bishopz> Nice. Im looking at it now. lol, so far seems like it would pwn adobe
<bishopz> ubuntustudio?
<bongfrog> ubuntustudio is a multimedia spin of ubuntu.   Everything configured for you.....
<bishopz> Oh sweet
<bishopz> there a apt-get for it?
<bishopz> im fairly new to linux as far as USING it
<bishopz> basics im good at ;x
<bongfrog> or you could download the iso and install that way.....
<bishopz> Grr I was trying to be lazy rofl
<bishopz> Dling it now
<casinowarren> yeah...it's a big file, you'll need to burn it to dvd
<casinowarren> i just recorded my 6th mixtape using ubuntu studio
<bishopz> im gonna put it on my spare flash dive
<casinowarren> i've recorded, mixed, mastered and DJ'd every one of them with no issue
<bishopz> yea im trying to rebuilt my studio slowly on here, i draft at home, then hit the studio with it
<casinowarren> this will allow you everything you need to have a studio at home
<bishopz> but i had an linux/windows dual boot issue and tux beat the dog snot out of windows ;x
<bishopz> now im strictly linux
<bishopz> lol
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to fix a plasma crash on login?
<bishopz> cool thanks alot man
<casinowarren> np
<bongfrog> Anyone able to help me with a KDE 4.2 issue?   My main users is nuked and on login kwin does not run (even from a alt-f2).
<casinowarren> if you need further help with ubuntustudio, let me know
<bishopz> true i will.
<shadowhywind> bongfrog: what was your issue?
<BluesKaj> bongfrog ,  sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start
<casinowarren> can anyone tell me how to get my gimpshop working in my kubuntu 8.10
<casinowarren> i can't find it anywhere
<atomx> can anyone help me get my wireless working on an acer aspire one net book?
<atomx> anyone at all?
<atomx> hmmmm
<atomx> is there anyone here?
<atomx> take that as a no, well thanks everyone, I have been fighting with this thing all day, going back to windows now.
<GWild> sorry -
<GWild> don't user wireless
<GWild> back to Windows!?....
<atomx> yes
<atomx> back to windows
<atomx> it seams to be more friendly with all the hardware
<fjallagyldir> re
<kuaera> atomx: Your patience lasted one minute, too.
<atomx> I have tryed every walkthrough I could find
<atomx> no I have been fighting with it all day
<atomx> I have looked through all the ubuntu fourms I could find
<fjallagyldir> back again with same issu as before but now witch 8.10 version: no Xresolution widescreen with 1680x1050
<kuaera> atomx: Your wireless card appears to require a proprietary driver.
<atomx> arthos
<fjallagyldir> can anyone in here tell me how to configure X proberly
<BluesKaj> atomx , describe ' fighting with '
<kuaera> atomx: So, now you've given us some information to work with.
<atomx> fighting with, you know trying to get it to work and so far nothing has
<atomx> I have followed the what I am assuming to be the offical ubuntu guide here "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne"
<GWild> fjallagyldir: you shouldn't really need to configure X - Kub does quite a good job on it's own
<BluesKaj> atomx , perhaps you could describe to us what you did when "trying to get it to work"
<GWild> fjallagyldir: What is your issue exactly?
<fjallagyldir> well i have here a widescreen with res 1680x1050 and no chance to get it running in that
<fjallagyldir> card is sis 65x and capeable of the res
<GWild> fjallagyldir: have you searched for and installed the correct drivers for your particular card?
<fjallagyldir> hmm tried xorg-driver-video-sis sont know wich else
<atomx> well BluesKaj, I have tried "wget http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-current.tar.gz" which is suspost to be the proper driver for it on all versions of ubuntu
<atomx> and I can't get it to find any wireless networks, or act like it's evin on, it showes it's self in the hardware program, but no way to see any networks
<kuaera> atomx: You...completed the whole block which starts with the wget, right?
<fjallagyldir> what does iwconfig say?
<atomx> yes, yes I did
<fjallagyldir> do you have installed iwtools?
<GWild> fjallagyldir: Try this - this addresses SIS based cards http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963959
<mofux> hmm, is there a command that i can shutdown my computer in lets say 10 minutes (shutdown timer)
<GWild> fjallagyldir: might help - I have nvidia so my experience getting up an running will have been different.
<fjallagyldir> you can do that possibly with the "at" command or atd
<fjallagyldir> we will see
<BluesKaj> hmm, atomx , no mention of KnetworkManager , did you try to set it up with that
<atomx> it won't evin open for some reason, I click on it and it does nothing
<GWild> mofux: man shutdown and it will give you the syntax - ex; shutdown -r now to shutdown w/ reboot in 0 seconds
<mofux> GWild: thanks
<BluesKaj> atomx , right click on it , choose edit connections / new connecctions
<atomx> ok
<atomx> options for wired or wireless
<BluesKaj> yeah , choose your option
<slerder> Hey guys. While I was just checking the auth.log file and saw something that went on whil I  was away. Any idea what it could be: Mar 10 18:17:01 w CRON[16220]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0) thanks
<atomx> ok
<etfb> My wife's Toshiba laptop keeps losing its wireless card when it wakes up from Suspend or Hibernate.  Isn't there a command to kick it so it finds it again?  I'm sure I remember something like that from Edgy, but this is Hardy.
<atomx> BluesKaj: it pulls up a new connection screen with nothing in it
<fjallagyldir> brb trying the sisfb thing
<BluesKaj> atomx , click next then in conmnection name type eth0 , the choose autoconnect
<atomx> ok I have done that, now what BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> relogin
<atomx> ok brb
<fjallagyldir> re
<fjallagyldir> GWild, didnt work form unfortunally
<fjallagyldir> where does X writes its modelines to?
<GWild> sec
<GWild> fjallagyldir: try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fjallagyldir> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<fjallagyldir> (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
<fjallagyldir> (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
<fjallagyldir> (**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
<fjallagyldir> (**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
<fjallagyldir> (==) Automatically adding devices
<fjallagyldir> (==) Automatically enabling devices
<fjallagyldir> hmm any suggestions?
<GWild> sorry - I don't.
<fjallagyldir> do you have modelines in your xorg.conf?
<GWild> sec
<GWild> no
<GWild> none - mine is very brief
<GWild> I run an nVidia at 1680x1050
<fjallagyldir> yeah mine here too :-(
<fjallagyldir> tring hacking xorg.conf
<fjallagyldir> brb
<withnail420> anyone had any problems with the last couple of version of kubuntu not filling the laptop screen fully? that is what's bugging me at the minute
<withnail420> apparently it's to do with a new way of x being handled
<withnail420> only fills up 75% of the screen
<etfb> What on earth does "No network device found" mean in knetworkmanager?
<withnail420> the xorg.conf only had "Generic Monitor" in the monitor bit
<withnail420> so i loaded up an old version that didn't have this problem, copied the monitor section over, and it didn't work
<Sixofour> i have a 9GB .rar archive is there any wayo to slice it into a bunch of 700mb sections?
<withnail420> i found a thread on the ubuntu forums that said "SOLVED" for the same hardware as mine, but the solution was "Found a program that changed values on login, can't remember what it is though!"
<withnail420> which i do not class as solved
<withnail420> Sixofour: no
<withnail420> but if there are multiple files in there
<withnail420> you can extract one file at a time
<Sixofour> so i have to rearchive every for 12 hours to make .part files?
<Sixofour> everything*
<withnail420> that's not what .part files are
<withnail420> .part files are from uncompleted downloads
<Sixofour> then what are we talking about?
<withnail420> your rar file?
<Sixofour> i need to get a 9gb file onto a bunch of 700mb cds
<Sixofour> without rearchive it
<withnail420> rearchive it
<withnail420> it's the only way. split it up then
<Sixofour> can 7zip split it up?
<withnail420> doubt it
<withnail420> rar is the only one that splits into multiple parts
<Sixofour> 7zip works with .rar
<withnail420> see above
<Sixofour> man, it took 9-10 hours to comrpess this thing
<withnail420> that doesn't mean it will be any more possible
<Sixofour> 36 gb into 9 gb
<withnail420> just rar the files you put into it in smaller batches
<withnail420> ie enough to fit on the cd
<Sixofour> there is a way to make .aprt
<Sixofour> i ahve a archive now ira .part1 part2 part3 etc
<Sixofour> its*
<withnail420> that will require you to re-archive it
<withnail420> and when you do that...
<withnail420> you would have to copy all those cds to the hard drive
<withnail420> before you could extract anything
<withnail420> rar them in smaller batches
<Sixofour> i know
<Sixofour> hrm
<Sixofour> i wonder if linux can parition everything but this file..lol
<withnail420> ...
<Sixofour> i'm reformating the drive
<withnail420> make a 9gb partition and stick it in there then
<withnail420> make it 9 and a half to be safe...
<withnail420> that's probably your best bet
<withnail420> you on a live cd at the minute?
<Sixofour> nah
<Sixofour> i ahve two drives, one 8gb one 160gb [OS and data respctively]
<Sixofour> installing kubuntu on the 8gb
<Sixofour> wanted to convert the 160 from ntfs
<withnail420> just squeeze it smalled with qtparted
<withnail420> mkae a 9 1/2 gig backup partition
<withnail420> stick stuff in there
<withnail420> then reformat the ntfs one
<Sixofour> can qt parted do that without actually damagign the 9gb file?
<withnail420> what do you mean damaging the file?
<Sixofour> when you make a partition you have to wipe the drive
<withnail420> hence SQUEEZE IT SMALLER
<withnail420> i did say
<withnail420> to make room for the new partition
<withnail420> so your larger one would have two
<Sixofour> well reguardless it requires me to install kubuntu first, so i gbetter do that
<withnail420> no it doesn't
<withnail420> you could do it from the live cd
<Sixofour> i don't have a live cd
<withnail420> every install cd is a live cd
<Sixofour> oh
<withnail420> actually Sixofour
<withnail420> from the live cd install,
<Sixofour> yeah
<Sixofour> i was about to saty
<Sixofour> i can do it from the install
<withnail420> you can set it to squeeze the ntfs partition and make a new one while installing
<Sixofour> how exactly do i do that?
<withnail420> it's in the setup menu
<Sixofour> i usualy just hit next a punch and reformat everything
<Sixofour> bunch*
<withnail420> split the drive 50/50 as the 8g one won't fit your rar file
<Sixofour> yeah
<withnail420> well read stuff this time
<Sixofour> reformat one, move the 9gb then reformat the other
<Sixofour> then after that make one partition
<withnail420> ...i'm sure you'll figure it out
<Sixofour> yeah
<Sixofour> but its always the "don't forget to put a check here or your pc will explode" type of settings i fail on
<withnail420> that's due to not reading things
<o0Chris0o> How come the new kubuntu is missing a lot of basic features? I can understand there was a lot of improvments, but what about the most basic ones?
<withnail420> such as?
<NickPresta> o0Chris0o: which 'basic features'?
<o0Chris0o> I don't mean to sound rude, by it, I just wanna state that
<o0Chris0o> umm, Copy and Paste, creating a short cut
<withnail420> ...
<withnail420> they are still there
<o0Chris0o> for the desktop?
<withnail420> yes
<o0Chris0o> I guess I am trying to get used to the home folder functionality
<mike> hey there. I have a dumb question from a noobie
<Sixofour> lol
<o0Chris0o> my bad :(
<o0Chris0o> lol
<Guest68644> hey there
<Guest68644> I have a dumb noobie question
<goofey> Guest68644: just ask it
<goofey> Guest68644: no need to preface it - noob questions are welcome here
<o0Chris0o> couldn't be bad as mine Guest68644
<Guest68644> I installed my nvidia drivers and noow everything looks like I uninstalled them
<Sixofour> lol
<Sixofour> is there any apt-get command for doing nvidia stuff>?..i have an nvidia card also
<goofey> Guest68644: can you run nvidia-settings?
<Guest68644> my res was fine before (just no H/W acceleration)
<Guest68644> now I am running 640x480 on a 32 inch hdtv
<Guest68644> lol
<Sixofour> spiffy
<Guest68644> let me check
<goofey> Sixofour: there's an option for installing an enabling nvidia drivers in the the kds system settings menu under advanced
<Sixofour> ok
<goofey> Guest68644: need to run it in sudo to make changes
<Guest68644> what would it be under? Settings?
<Guest68644> I dont see it
<goofey> Guest68644: no, from the command line - I don;t think it creates an icon in the menu
<NickPresta> use kdesu, not sudo, to launch graphical applications as root
<NickPresta> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<Guest68644> oh, then I am lost already    :o)
<goofey> NickPresta: thanks - I hadn't heard that
<o0Chris0o> is there desktop effects in the current version that are able to change?
<goofey> Guest68644: in a termonal, type kdesudo nvidi-settings
<Sixofour> compiz
<Sixofour> has beter ones
<Sixofour> iirc
<o0Chris0o> k
<Guest68644> "command not found
<GWild> Guest68644: type kdesudo nvidia-settings (typo above)
<goofey> GWild: thanks
<GWild> ;-)
<Guest68644> ahh ok
<Guest68644> same thing
<Guest68644> "command not found"
<goofey> NickPresta: so the issiu is that "sudo graphical app" could change user config files to root, "kdesudo graphical app" won't do that?
<goofey> Guest68644: type nvidia and then hit the tab key - anything come up?
<goofey> no space after nvidia
<Guest68644> ok
<NickPresta> goofey: something like that, yes. It is meant to launch graphical applications and don't muck with your permissions
<withnail420> surely just apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<withnail420> will fix most of these problems
<goofey> NickPresta: I always learn something new...
<GWild> woops :/
<Guest68644> yes
<Guest68644> a ton of stuff
<goofey> Guest68644: well, that's wierd
<goofey> Guest68644: but nvidia-settings isn't one of them?
<Guest68644> ummm, nope
<goofey> Guest68644: are you on kde 3 or kde 4?
<GWild> Guest68644: hmm, I show the program as being /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<GWild> I'm running kde 4.2
<goofey> same location as kde 3
<goofey> the reason I asked about the version of kde is I htink kde4 also lets you set the resolution
<Guest68644> is your nvidia settings in a folder or is it a file?
<GWild> it's an executable
<goofey> Guest68644: it's a file - an executable that
<goofey> allows one to change all sort of, welol, nvidia-type settings
<GWild> is it not available in the menu?
<goofey> GWild: probably not
<Guest68644> ok, cause I only have one folder (x11)
<GWild> k
<goofey> Guest68644: I'm not sure you have the nvidia drivers installed then - how did you try to install them>
<GWild> you could try sudo apt-get nvidia-settings no?
<goofey> ?
<Guest68644> hey I have nvidia-xconfig
<goofey> GWild: I didn't realize it was a seperate package - nice!
<Guest68644> good enough?
<goofey> Guest68644: yeah, that tries to automatically create an xorg.conf for you - not the best tool unfortunately
<Guest68644> oh ok
<goofey> Guest68644: GWild is right, install nvidia-settings and then you can change resolution with the easliy
<goofey> er, easily
<GWild> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<Guest68644> adept?
<Guest68644> now that I can do
<goofey> yes, you can use adept
<goofey> the package to install is nvidia-settings
<GWild> then you should find it in your kde menu
<whoiam> how do i type vietnamese on kubuntu?
<Sixofour> going to install kubuntu, be back soon
<withnail420> Sixofour: good luck
<withnail420> Sixofour: wait
<Sixofour> you said squeeze it?
<withnail420> aye, in relation to that
<withnail420> it will take bloody AGES
<withnail420> andf may not report progress till its done
<Sixofour> :o now you tell me
<withnail420> don't worry
<withnail420> just let it do its thing
<Sixofour> how long is ages?
<withnail420> i've seen it take over an hour
<Sixofour> :O
<withnail420> just don't stop it ha;lfway through
<withnail420> or everything will be screwed
<Sixofour> yeah
<Sixofour> welp, i'm off
<mattparry> Hi!  Plasma is not working for me :-(, is there a how-to fix plasma?
<mattparry> thank you!!!
<Guest68644> ok got the settings, but the window is so big I cant change settings
<Guest68644> I also cant resize the window
<NickPresta> Guest68644: is this in Adept or nvidia-settings?
<Guest68644> nvidia settings
<NickPresta> :q
<whoiam> how do i type vietnamese on kubuntu?
<NickPresta> oops, sorry :-)
<withnail420> install vietnamese fonts?
<withnail420> set vietnamese keymap?
<withnail420> i'm from england so not really sure
<whoiam> i can type vietnamese on ubuntu
<whoiam> but on kubuntu, it's seem so hard
<withnail420> in what manner?
<withnail420> is your locale set right?
<whoiam> yes
<withnail420> keymap set right?
<Guest68644> I hit maximize with the hopw of the window sizing to my screen, but to no avail
<withnail420> are you on a live cd?
<whoiam> no, i install it on virtual machine
<withnail420> did it ask for your locale when you installed it?
<whoiam> yes
<withnail420> oh wait, you already set that
<withnail420> i meant keymap
<whoiam> yes, i can type on ubuntu
<withnail420> why is it "hard"
<Guest68644> BTW in the settings 640x480 is the highest setting I am allowed
<withnail420> surely you can either do it or not
<whoiam> sure
<NickPresta> Guest68644: I know it doesn't seem too practical, but you can always use Tab move around the window. Otherwise, you can try this: `sudo nvidia-xconfig --mode-list=1650x1080` Obviously, you want to replace 1680x1050 with your desired resolution.
<Guest68644> it's litterally killing
<whoiam> i can see scim icon in bottom right conner
<goofey> Guest68644: you might also check with the folks on #mythbuntu or #mythtv since your outputting to a TV
<whoiam> but, it can't change the language between Eng and Vietnamese
<Guest68644> crap ths ps sold to someone with a 19" lcd. so I guess it would be 1440x900, eh?
<whoiam> on ubuntu, it works fine
<Guest68644> ps=PC
<NickPresta> Guest68644: I'm not sure. Surely, it would be better than 640x480 :-)
<goofey> whoiam: the only real difference between ubuntu and kubuntu are the window managers - does this computer have both gnome and kde?
<whoiam> no, it doesn't
<Guest68644> lol, true
<goofey> whoiam: you might want to see if there's some language-specific packages installed on your ubuntu box that you don't have installed on ytour kubuntu box
<whoiam> ok
<withnail420> yes, start the package manager and search for languages
<Guest68644> ok did what you said... do I restart PC or X?
<withnail420> probably the pc
<goofey> whoiam: a couple to look for would be language-pack-kde-vi or language-pack-vi or language-support-vi
<mattparry> Hi!  Can anyone give me some pointers for plasma troubleshooting?
<whoiam> i'm searching on internet
<Guest68644> thanks
<Guest37580> good news is the pc restarted
<Guest37580> bad news is its at 640x480 again
<Guest37580> these drivers are litterally sucking my will to live
<goofey> Guest37580: but the sudo nvidia-xconfig --mode-list=1650x1080 command worked for you before?
<Guest37580> well, yeah I thnk so, it gave a statment or so of doubt (which I cannot remember) but it saids it wrote it to the xorg file or something to that affect
<goofey> Guest37580: what I'm thinking is you can use that command again to get a more reasonable resolution and then use nvidia-settings to save the resolution
<Guest37580> i put in 1440x900
<goofey> Guest37580: whatever
<etes> ???????/
<Guest37580> prob is the command did nothing
<Guest37580> nothing visable anywway
<goofey> Guest37580: It didn't actually change your resolution?
<Guest37580> no
<Guest37580> i just got back from a restart and a good cry
<goofey> Guest37580: :(
<withnail420> i feel ya
<Guest37580> nothing
<Guest37580> lol
<o0Chris0o> the built in effects in kde4, how do I change them or turn them off?
<goofey> Guest37580: you might try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<etes> m4v are gay
<NickPresta> Guest37580: if you can't actually support that resolution, it won't change. You need to make sure you're using the correct drivers
<etes> elian hanish és gay
<NickPresta> etes: happy? Of course.
<etes> ??
<etes> etes, invaden a terraa
<NickPresta> !english | etes
<ubottu> etes: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<etes> fock
<etes> ubottu, ??
<goofey> ubottu: !nsfw | etes
<ubottu> etes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<etes> ubottu, goofey ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goofey ?
<etes> ahahahha
<doleyb> o0Chris0o: system settings, desktop, desktop effects?
<etes> ubottu, NickPresta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NickPresta
<goofey> etes: what is it you want?
<etes> invade the earth
<etes> i from zeta reticuli
<o0Chris0o> ahh ty
<goofey> ubottu: !offtopic | etes
<ubottu> etes: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<etes> ubottu, zeta reticuli
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zeta reticuli
<etes> goofey, how are you?
<m4v> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<Guest37580> could it be that I am on a hdtv and it would look normal on a 19" lcd?
<etes> m4v, shut up
<goofey> m4v: nice
<asshs> stdin, fock you
 * NickPresta shakes his head
<NickPresta> they never learn
<maco_> how do i make quassel stop having 2 windows of text
<mattparry> ubottu, plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<withnail420> sigh
<withnail420> tried copying over the "screen" section of the old working xorg.conf as well as the monitor section
<Guest37580> ubottu, bill gates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates
<withnail420> just hung everything
<Guest37580> hehe
<o0Chris0o> can I stop the notifications each time I get a message in kopete?
<doleyb> o0Chris0o: yes you can
<o0Chris0o> doleyb: Thanks I actually found it on Kopete
<o0Chris0o> :)
<o0Chris0o> doleyb: can't change where the notifications are located on the desktop yet can we? Or is that in Jaunty
<doleyb> o0Chris0o: idk a way to move that
<tweakedeh> Good DVD backup tool?
<stdin> k9copy
<tweakedeh> stdin: I have it open and it's not working for me...
<stdin> just click the "Copy" button
<tweakedeh> stdin: Do I get any indication that it's working? I've hit the Copy button several times now.
<maco_> o0Chris0o: no notification changes in jaunty for kubuntu
<o0Chris0o> really now? I thought I read somewhere it said that
<stdin> tweakedeh: did you get the save dialog?
<maco_> o0Chris0o: thats for ubuntu. and no, the location isnt configurable.
<o0Chris0o> Oh alright
<tweakedeh> stdin: I just poped in a cd. I selected the main movie and tried to copy it.
<maco_> in that case the notifications are just below the top panel on the right
<o0Chris0o> Thats too bad, I was looking foward to that
<stdin> tweakedeh: it asks me where to save the ISO then it starts
<tweakedeh> Yea, I Save the Iso to my desktop and I get nothing, maybe i need to install some thing else as well?
<tweakedeh> stdin: I can play it in VLC media player.
<stdin> tweakedeh: after I choose to save the ISO I get this window: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1609/snapshot0.jpg
<withnail420> bracing for system crash again
<withnail420>  hrm
<withnail420> still not fixed though
<o0Chris0o> how can I get more screenssavers with kde4?
<tweakedeh> stdin: I don't get any thing like that it just disappears on me.
<Alan_Lockwood> Hi. I got a problem: I cant see previews when using the "open/save file pop-up"
<Sixofour> We are go!
<Sixofour> :D
<Sixofour> withnail420:
<Sixofour> you around?
<withnail420> yep
<withnail420> just about to hang my system again
<Sixofour> i didn't do the split thing, couldn't figure it out
<withnail420> hang on
<Sixofour> so i installed on the 8gb drive and left it
<maco_> any of you use quassel?
<withnail420> well, it didn't hang but my GOD WHY WON'T IT WORK
<withnail420> sorry about that
<withnail420> i've been looking all over the web for three days
<crxyem> anyone know if I  have kubuntu installed if I can simply use adept to install edubuntu-dekstop-kde, I'de like to set up a system for my 3yr old to use
<withnail420> and the nearest i've got is someone saying THEY did it, but not saying how
<withnail420> raaaage
<Sixofour> stop raeging and help moi!
<Sixofour> :D
<withnail420> i've got problems i'm working through here man
<Sixofour> Also where is the nvidia setting stuff-a-ma-jig?
<maco_> crxyem: yeah thatll be fine
<Sixofour> what is the problem?
<withnail420> Sixofour: just do this;
<withnail420> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sixofour> ah ok
<withnail420> it will solve most stuff, and install flashplayer and java and codecs
<o0Chris0o> withnail420: is that the same for kubuntu as well?
<tweakedeh> stdin: I have this( http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2995/snapshot1r.jpg ) then I go Actions > Copy > then I try and save it to my Desktop but It's not working
<withnail420> although someone else had a problem with nvidia earlier even thogh they did that...so i dunno
<withnail420> but i've had it work for me before
<goofey> o0Chris0o: for kubuntu, it's kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sixofour> works for me too
<o0Chris0o> yeah thats what I meant, thanks
<Sixofour> i just forgot the command lol
<casinowarren> i need some help with my gimpshop installation, can someone help me
<withnail420> bracing for system crash again...
<withnail420> I DON'T BELIEVE IT
<withnail420> IT'S FIXED
<casinowarren> congrats
<withnail420> i decided, the hell with it...i'm just going to copy the old xorg file over totally
<stdin> tweakedeh: try running k9copy from konsole and see if it prints out anything
<withnail420> i backed up the old one first
<withnail420> AND IT WORKS
 * withnail420 does a dance
<Sixofour> good
<doleyb> casinowarren: gimp isn't very kde-ish, maybe #gimp can help really
<o0Chris0o> always good to hear something worked out
<casinowarren> alright
<casinowarren> thanks
<Sixofour> so, qtparted
<withnail420> ha, i am so glad this worked
<withnail420> it's been driving me mad
<tweakedeh> stdin: Its working now?!
<stdin> odd
<withnail420> aye!
<tweakedeh> stdin: Very..
<tweakedeh> stdin: so do I have to run it in the konsole every time for it to work?
<stdin> tweakedeh: it shouldn't matter, maybe it was just a temporary glitch
<Sixofour> so how does one slit a drive in half and format one, copy an important 9gb file over to the formated one, then format the other half and remove the split?
<tweakedeh> stdin: Hum, Any ways thanks for the help =]
<maco_> Sixofour: and remove the split?
<Sixofour> yes, so its one partition again
<maco_> well i suppose you could do just as you said
<Sixofour> how?
<Sixofour> I don't know how to do what i just said
<maco_> i dont understand why you'd do it though
<Sixofour> because its an ntfs drive that i want to change to ext3
<Sixofour> but i need the 9gb file on it
<maco_> ahhhh ok
<maco_> in that case
<maco_> shrink the ntfs partition. create an ext3 one in the free space. copy the file to the ext3 partition. delete the ntfs partition. resize the ext3 one
<Sixofour> how do you resize?..i didn't see anything like that
<maco_> i dont know if qtparted offers it, but gparted does...
<maco_> (i've never used qtparted)
<Sixofour> what does kubuntu use?
<maco_> i dont know
<maco_> i installed kubuntu-desktop while i had ubuntu installed. on my other machine,i used the text installer.
<stdin> both qtparted and gparted are GUIs for the parted tool, so should offer the same functionality
<stdin> but you'll probably be better off with gparted
<o0Chris0o> is there some kind of an ftp server program kubuntu offers?
<maco_> stdin: thats what i thought, but idk what the button would say in qtparted
<maco_> o0Chris0o: openssh-server does sftp and ssh serving
<maco_> o0Chris0o: its not included by default
<stdin> qtparted hasn't been maintained in a while and is being droped in jaunty
<o0Chris0o> alright thanks
<Sixofour> sudo apt-get install gparted?
<maco_> yeah
<stdin> yeah, but you can't modify the partition while it's in use. so if it's the partition you're using now then use the LiveCD
<maco_> ...youre not intending to resize while running on the system right?
<Sixofour> its not the OS drive
<maco_> stdin: heh, simultaneous alarm bells :P
<Sixofour> os is on a tiny 8gb drive, the 9gb file is on an 160gb data drive
<maco_> Sixofour: oh. then why do you even need to do what you're doing that way? why not just copy the 9gb file to your OS drive then format the other drive ext3 all at once?
<maco_> oh
<Sixofour> lol
<Sixofour> "oh"
<Sixofour> even if it was 8 gp, the os is what...6gb??
<maco_> no....
<Sixofour> someone said 5-6 gb
<maco_> i had ubuntu installed on a machine that had a nominally-5gb but actually 4.2gb drive
<maco_> with 768mb swap
<maco_> and about 1.5gb for /home
<maco_> what's that leave? 2gb?
<Sixofour> i don't know
<Sixofour> i just selected the 8gb drive and hit next
<Sixofour> i looked around in "manual" mode for a bit but said "meh"
<maco_> Sixofour: no i meant...i think that means ubuntu fits into 2gb
<Sixofour> oh
<maco_> maybe 3gb
<Sixofour> kubuntu with all the wangs and dings?
<maco_> no it was ubuntu not kubuntu
<demi> Qiuck Question, im using dolphin and click on my ntfs drive to move a folder over and nothing is howing up... why is that?
<Sixofour> oh even then
<maco_> i doubt kubuntu is much bigger than gnome...
<maco_> did replace it with debian + e17 because um...ubuntu on 192mb ram? not pleasant.
<demi> Like it wont even try reading the drive.
<Sixofour> 192 ram lol
<doleyb> demi: seems likely that your ntfs drive isn't mounted.  do you see the drive in the left bar?
<Sixofour> fail
<demi> yes it shows ntfs in the left bar.
<maco_> Sixofour: hey, thats a lot of ram for a computer of that age!
<Sixofour> what age?
<maco_> Sixofour: pentium 2
<Sixofour> lol
<Sixofour> that retro machine?
<maco_> that thing's a pre-teen!
<Sixofour> does it come with bellbottoms?
<demi> When I clikc the ntfs drive it move and rehighlights home folder instead.
<Sixofour> the flintstones are younger :P
<maco_> Sixofour: hey it runs. no reason to send it to the junk heap yet. and unlike the computer from 2002, the pentium 2 machine *hasn't* had any hardware go bad
<Sixofour> that's because hardware these days is fail
<demi> What do I type to mount the drive in a terminal?
<doleyb> demi: first just type "mount" to check what's mounted already
<Sixofour> isn't it just.. "mount driverletter\ ?
<maco_> ive got one comp from 2000 with a bad graphics chip, another from 2003 with a dying graphics chip, and the fan quit on the one from 2002 (replaced that)
<Sixofour> only hardware failure ive ever had is my 20gb drive from a 2005 dell
<maco_> Sixofour: driveletter\?? the slashes go forward. and the partitions require more than just a letter to define them
<demi> Well evidently its not mounted.
<Sixofour> smoke came out of it
<o0Chris0o> I got 5gig ram, 1tb Hard drive, quad core phenom processor and nvidia 9500gt, only issues I am having are some audio and some video, but nothing too serious
<demi> mount //ntfs
<maco_> i really doubt the block device is called //ntfs
<Sixofour> 2.0ghz amd 3200+, 2.5gb ram, geforce 7300gs[lawl]
<maco_> more likely something along the lines of /dev/sdb1
<Sixofour> 512mb card
<doleyb> demi: do you know the partition name of your ntfs?  does that same name show up in the dolphin list?
<Sixofour> my video card has 4 times as much ram as your whole computer maco_
<demi> it's just showing Volume (ntfs) sadly.
<Sixofour> and its a GS
<maco_> Sixofour: everybody says gateways are bad quality. ive got an 11 year old gateway that has *never* broken. the hp, emachines, and asus all broke down
<maco_> i got the mobo replaced on my asus in december
<maco_>  months old :(
<Sixofour> i have an unbroken emachien from 1996
<Sixofour> or 98
<maco_> *6 months
<Sixofour> forget when
<Sixofour> this 8gb drive i am on?....its about 16 years old
<Sixofour> it runs on coal
<maco_> they made 8gb drives back then?
<maco_> no way
<maco_> i was 4 16 years ago
<withnail420> Sixofour: i have 320mb ram, 700mhz processor, 4 gig harddrive
<Sixofour> er not 16
<maco_> i got my first windows box when i was 9, and it had a 2gb drive
<withnail420> i'm a time traveller
<maco_> updated it to a 10gb drive when i was 11
<Sixofour> 10 years ago
<Sixofour> 1998
<Sixofour> 11 years
<demi> what's the usual partitions for a secondary HD?
<maco_>  /dev/sdb*
<maco_> sdb1 for the first partition, sdb2 for the second, etc
<Sixofour> so i got restricted stuff installed, what do i need to do for the nvidia stuff?
<Sixofour> .
<demi> This sucks I think my last install automatically mounted the ntfs, im not sure how to mount it.
<tweakedeh> mount /dev/sdb2
<Sixofour> is there a qwuick way to play a sound in kubuntu?
<demi> mount: can't find /dev/sdb2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<demi> cd /etc/fstab
<Sixofour> w00t sound works
<tweakedeh> mount /dev/sda2
<demi> mount: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<doleyb> maco_: I think last week i dumpsterized a 15 yr gateway p100.
<maco_> see? gateways in the 90s were really sturdy
<Sixofour> !
<Sixofour> So system settings is supposed to have arestricted option now, but its not there??
<Sixofour> ive never used kde4
<tweakedeh> What does 'mount' say?
<demi> http://pastebin.com/m689968d8
<Sixofour> restarting
<demi> this site im on says go to, Go to K menu > System Settings > Advanced Tab > Disk & File Systems
<six> crap
<demi> I  don't have the Disk and File Systems in my list though.
<sixofour> installed nvidia drivers and w00t, i have a lower color depth and max res :D
<sixofour> something is very wrong here
<demi>  <tweakedeh> http://pastebin.com/m689968d8 >> thats my mount info.
<sixofour> screw it, i don't play games i'll just use the onboard video
<sixofour> deal with nvidia stuff if i need it later
<demi> I had to do a full upgrade, then install the hardware driver for my ati work, works great, did the same thing for my bro that was using nvidia in ubuntu
<coreyman> how do i put the system in standby
<maco_> coreyman: kicker -> leave -> suspend
<demi> anyone else avail to get my ntfs HD mounted that can help?
<coreyman> maco_i dont have suspend
<demi> it is sleep
<coreyman> i dont have sleep either
<coreyman> or hibernate
<demi> Ypou using kde4?
<demi> You*
<coreyman> yes
<demi> Hrmm, not sure mine shows them fine.
<maco_> coreyman: did you by any chance use acpi=off or noacpi when booting to work around some issue?
<coreyman> maco_ no
<coreyman> oh well ill just shut it down :P
<coreyman> not a big deal its just a desktop
<coreyman> c u guys l8ter
<six> ok, i accedently deleetd the task toolbar,, how do ig et it back?
<maco_> :( trying to watch a DVD in dragon.  it plays through the fbi warning, then it stops. how do i get it to play the video?
<demi> right click add widget I think and add it again
<demi> Maco VLC player is better imho
<maco_> if i hit play after it stops, it spins up the disk and doesnt do anything
<o0Chris0o> I am unable to view  a friends webcam, how do I get a rendering program? jasper
<maco_> demi: well im trying to see if kde has usable/useful software for this. you're saying the answer is no?
<maco_> o0Chris0o: a rendering program?
<o0Chris0o> that renders the incoming video
<o0Chris0o> so I can see it
<maco_> incoming from where?
<maco_> im confused
<maco_> you mean like video chat?
<o0Chris0o> kopete
<o0Chris0o> webcam
<o0Chris0o> yes
<demi> I am not sure maco, I never used Dragon Before.
<maco_> well kopete should be doing it if youre on msn
<demi> Cool I got it to mount
<demi> using ntfs-3g
<demi> Had to force mount it.
<maco_> oh didnt shut down right last time you used windows?
<demi> probably not.
<maco_> should only have to force mount if its in need of a chkdsk
<demi> thats my guess, I think I just hit retart on the pc
<demi> I am gonna try getting Everquest to play using wine lol=\
<maco_> oops. apparently libdvdcss2 went missing since the last time i watched a dvd O_o
<sixofour> so how can i tell what video i am using now?
<sixofour> i want to go back to the onboard video, it seemed to work alot better
<o0Chris0o> if I wanted too can I get rid of konquerer? and just isntall firefox
<antares> how monut and extract pcmcia cards?????
<atomx> quick question
<atomx> anyone run WoW in wine? and if so what kind of performance do you get?
<doleyb> atomx: i dont use wow, but people do and its alright.  search for Wine on wowwiki.com
<o0Chris0o> atomx: I tried it awhile back
<o0Chris0o> its different then what your used too, but I got about the same performance as on windows
<atomx> cool cool
<atomx> well I have ubuntu on my laptop and wow on my windows machine, and was wanting to put it on my lappy for when I travel
<atomx> figured this was a good way to try :)
<doleyb> atomx: a lot of laptops have bad 3d cards, idk how much wow needs
<o0Chris0o> yeah, I was never a hard core gamer on a laptop
<chairman> does anybody have flyback for Kubuntu
<atomx> i'm not hard core, but trips can get quite boring when they are for busness :)
<kuaera> atomx: I run a lot of the Tycoon games on this laptop
<kuaera> atomx: Rollercoaster Tycoon via Wine, and a free port of Transport Tycoon Deluxe called OpenTTD
<kuaera> It's actually a lot of fun :)
<atomx> :)
<kuaera> I kinda have a think for "retro" single-player games.
<kuaera> *thing
<atomx> I am also a sims fan and I know that runs well for me too =D
<atomx> who dosent?
<kuaera> Most gamers, apparently. If it doesn't have guns and a 3-d engine, it's useless
<atomx> lol
<atomx> yeah, but the gamers that play the game for the fun of it are the only ones that matter ;)
<kuaera> I suppose so :P
<atomx> hopefully  i can get my wireless working on this thing before I go though..
<atomx> lol
<atomx> I am using one of the acer aspire one netbookes
<atomx> ubuntu and it have issues with wireless, aparently as do almost all distros
<atomx> kinda dissapointing actually, I like this little thing
<doleyb> atomx: oh ive made the acer wireless work in ubuntu... but i just downloaded madwifi source and compliled
<atomx> same
<atomx> but it wont find my router or any other for that matter
<doleyb> it was easy once i stopped hoping an ubuntu package would work.
<atomx> although it shows up in the hardware area
<doleyb> atomx: oh run knetworkmanager...
<o0Chris0o> I like playing FPS games, like Urban Terror
<atomx> it's running doleyb
<atomx> lol never played it chris
<atomx> sounds entertaning though
<o0Chris0o> its based off of Quake 3
<atomx> nice
<atomx> doleyb, what do I do once it's running?
<atomx> I am used to using redhat :P alot of this is new to me :)
<doleyb> atomx: well, right click it, New Connection, look for your router.
<atomx> it shows absoutly nothing in that list
<atomx> :(
<doleyb> atomx: check lsmod|grep ath, and iwconfig
<atomx> how would one go about doing that>
<doleyb> atomx: konsole, sudo lsmod|grep ath.  You want to check that ath_pci is there
<atomx> no
<atomx> it's not
<doleyb> atomx: What I'd do is first run jockey-kde and make sure that Atheros wireless support is OFF.  Then sudo modprobe ath_pci wlan_scan_sta.
<doleyb> atomx: if the modprobe fails, then i guess you didn't fully install madwifi.
<atomx> when i ran modprobe I got "FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci" followed by a bunch of other junk
<doleyb> atomx: did you do jockey-kde ?
<atomx> yeah
<atomx> it's a grey dot
<doleyb> atomx: Ok, you can run lspci|grep Ath to verify it contains an atheros chip.
<sixofour> so i found my data drive in dolphin its "new volume" and its mounted as such, but when i click it, it asks for sudo then does nothing
<doleyb> atomx: If that looks right, then check that madwifi is installed right.  cd ~/madwifi_<tab>; make;sudo make install
<sixofour> its an ntfs drive
<atomx> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<atomx> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<atomx> did I do something wrong?
<doleyb> atomx: Well, did you change to your madwifi source directory?  Remember, the situation as I saw it is that the ubuntu atheros driver doesn't work with recent Acer boxes.
<doleyb> atomx: But getting madwifi source directly will work.
<atomx> ok
<atomx> hmmmm
<atomx> I can't find the dir.
<doleyb> atomx: (Maybe read this bug page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/182489 )
<atomx> hmmm
<atomx> aparently alot of people are having luck with "sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-intrepid"
<sixofour> so i'm trying to split an ntfs drive into two partitions but gparted gives an error when i apply it
<sixofour> ERROR(95): Opening '/dev/sda1' as NTFS failed: Operation not supported
<sixofour> The NTFS journal file is unclean. Please shutdown Windows properly before
<sixofour> using this software! Note, if you have run chkdsk previously then boot
<sixofour> Windows again which will automatically initialize the journal correctly.
<sixofour> whoops
<sixofour> didn't copythe paste lnik
<sixofour> anyways that is the error gparted gives
<sixofour> i don't have windows
<doleyb> sixofour: well it seems to think your ntfs is corrupt, and that booting windows will repair
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> so it would seem
<doleyb> sixofour: NTFS documentation is hidden by microsoft, so linux access is guesswork and not so reliable.
<sixofour> so...?
<sixofour> i want to reformat the drive, but i need to juggle some files with aprtitions
<sixofour> i woudl leave it, but i can't use it as is
<doleyb> sixofour: even though microsoft.com has a free windows download right now, i won't recommend you try it.
<sixofour> i have a windows cd
<sixofour> but i'm not reinstalling windows, shutting down properly, then reinstalling kubuntu
<sixofour> can i connect to this drive from another pc on a network?
<doleyb> i wonder if you live-boot off the windows cd will be enough...?  i forget how that's done
<sixofour> why do i need windows?
<sixofour> you don't actually think shuttong down again will fix it?
<sixofour> because i shutdown properly last time
<sixofour> and a hundred times before that
<doleyb> well i don't know.  have you tried if fsck.ntfs works at all?
<sixofour> i don't even know whart that is
<doleyb> Well fsck is the usual linux program to repair a corrupted partition table.
<doleyb> But because ntfs is a windows thing, normal fsck won't handle it.
<doleyb> sixofour: Anyway, since gparted and ntfs don't have much to do with kde ubuntu, maybe you should ask other place channel.
<sixofour> my os is kubuntu
<sixofour> and its kubuntu that told me to do it this way
<atomx> hmmm
<atomx> wireless still isint working
<doleyb> sixofour: try http://kb.wisc.edu/helpdesk/page.php?id=5097
<sixofour> why not run chkdsk from wine?
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> or from linux
<sixofour> ubuntu forums has info
<atomx> hmmmm
<atomx> doleyb
<atomx> trying to run "tar -xzf madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-current.tar.gz" and it won't do anything
<atomx> no errors, no nothing, just a return to the next line
<atomx> woot
<atomx> got wireless working!
<doleyb> atomx: lol really, how
<atomx> I have no clue lol
<doleyb> atomx: thats sad, you dont know how to do it again :(
<atomx> I went through and redid the "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne"
<doleyb> atomx: now you can never reformat, or even reboot
<atomx> I must have missed something the first 30 times lol
<atomx> wait what?
<atomx> I have to do that on every reboot?
<nicholas_> #kubuntu off-topic
<sparr> how can i go back to the old alt+f2 launcher from kde3 in kde4?  the new one is too slow
<tacosarecool> is a wav data cd like a audio cd
<tacosarecool> well goodnight
<adminuser> you know what is what but you don't know what is what what the fuck
<adminuser> what is up
<stdin> !language | adminuser
<ubottu> adminuser: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<six> so i seem to be able to resize the ntfs partition, but i still can't read the drive
<yao_ziyuan> GROUNDBREAKING NEWS! the latest QtCurve widget style for KDE4/KDE3/GTK2 has evolved to a KDE4 Oxygen-like look'n'feel! now it also fits well with a KDE4-ish window decoration such as Ozone and Bespin. Screenshot: http://i43.tinypic.com/2s60t4j.png
<noren> hi all
<noren> is there a guide to learn how to cmpile my own dist frommm source ??
<doleyb> noren: sure, there is LFS linux from scratch.  there's also gentoo.  and many more
<noren> doleyb: i wanted to try lets say kubuntu 8.10 64bit how sud i go about
<doleyb> noren: well you dont need to compile that... just download
<noren> doleyb: but i wanted to learn it the hard way :)
<Slartibartfast> noren: there are also remaster tools so you can add and remove some of the software and make you own custom install cd
<noren> Slartibartfast: where can i get some info on them
<Slartibartfast> noren: Google is your friend :-)
<noren> which wud be faster building one urself or downloading one ??
<Slartibartfast> hehehe, compiling big software projects will take quiet some time
<saratoga> hey have a fresh install of 8.10 on a mates laptop he has a 3 mobile broadband usb dongle the network manager see's it's pluged on ttyusb0 and I have created a connection using the little info supplied by 3, It was initialised on a winblows box and connects no problems but no such luck for 8.10 help!
<Slartibartfast> noren: if you like compiling software you can try gentoo :-) ... they download from from most packages the source and compile it locally
<Slartibartfast> saratoga: this link maybe help you http://www.nabble.com/3-Mobile-USB-modem-td16208164.html
<saratoga> cheers Slartibartfast having a look :)
<Slartibartfast> saratoga: Look halfway that link ...
<Slartibartfast> saratoga: Where it says: OK - PRETTY MUCH DISREGARD MOST ALL OF MY ABOVE POSTINGS AS I BRANCHED OFF THE WRONG TRACKS. MY HUAWEI E220 USB IS NOW WORKING.
<Slartibartfast> saratoga: another interesting post is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609534
<Ganapati> Greetings! Need to sync my Xperia stuff with Kubuntu Intrepid.
<Slartibartfast> Ganapati: what is "Xperia stuff"
<Ganapati> sms, notes and calender, things like that :)
<noren> !xperia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xperia
<noren> !info Xperia
<ubottu> Package Xperia does not exist in intrepid
<Slartibartfast> probbably xperia is some kind of mobile device ... because it need to sync
<Ganapati> sorry! sonyericsson xperia
<Slartibartfast> ah
<Slartibartfast> !multisync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multisync
<Slartibartfast> mm ... Ganapati: maybe this forum posting is helpful for you ... i personally don't use syncing of my mobile ...
<Slartibartfast> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242932&highlight=w700i
<noren> Ganapati: u can always install wine and runn the proprietary sftware ffrom sonyerricson
<Ganapati> thanks
<Ganapati> tried to do things the kubuntu way but just got stuck
<Guest90690> I have a problem with compiz, but I can't find the way to comeback to kde decoration.. is not "kde --replace", someone know the right command?
<Slartibartfast> Ganapati: i see the xperia uses some Windows Mobile Software ...
<Slartibartfast> Maybe  SynCE is then the software you can use
<Ganapati> that is all true
<Slartibartfast> !synce
<ubottu> Details of setting up synce-serial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<Ganapati> I chek it out, thanks u guys
<jussio1> !portables | Ganapati
<ubottu> Ganapati: Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<Slartibartfast> Guest90690: it's kwin --replace && kde-window-decorator
<Guest90690> Slartibartfast: Thanks :-)
<Slartibartfast> Guest90690: np
<egonw> where should I ask about plasma jaunty problems?
<egonw> or actually a plasma crash that also happens with the 8.10 4.2.1 debs
<ivan_> i
<Slartibartfast> egonw: about Jaunty in #ubuntu+1
<egonw> Slartibartfast: even if KDE stuff? OK, thanx
<Slartibartfast> otherwise maybe can talk about it with the plasma guru's in #plasma
<egonw> ok, thanx for the pointer
<new_> kAll kThese kK's kAnd gG's gAre gAnnoying
<egonw> hi all, plasma 4.2 on kubuntu 8.10 and 9.04 alpha keep crashing for me, and would very much appreciate some pointers on pin pointing the problem... I get debug output from the command line if I run from there, but do not see something clearly the problem... suggestions please
<egonw> oops... sorry... wrong window :(
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<Guest32603> I need to correct install libplasma2 library in order to install compiz-kde and finally get compiz to work again..  but I get umet dependencies..
<Guest32603> how can I solve this?
<Guest32603> so far I read is a problem with the upgrade to kde 4.2..
<Guest32603> I try some forum ideas, but without results
<vmt1>   Hello all :) I setup freeradius-mysql on debian 8.04 with dialupadmin. I want to import the mysql databases but can not find it. Can someone help?
<marvin_> Hola
<vmt1> !radius
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radius
<vmt1> !dialupadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dialupadmin
<vmt1> !freeradius
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeradius
<Guest32181> how can I set a new password?
<Guest32181> in systemsettings?
<zaibach333> hey
<zaibach333> I haven't had kubuntu long, and I'm new to linux.
<zaibach333> could someone help me share files to windows networks?
<SlimeyPete> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SlimeyPete> hrm...
<SlimeyPete> those links might be ubuntu-specific
<Slartibartfast> SlimeyPete: samba is mostly GUI less
<Slartibartfast> so Gnome of KDE doesn't matter then
<Slartibartfast> s/of/or
<SlimeyPete> true, but I imagined that zaibach333 might want to use the KDE GUI tools
<SlimeyPete> unfortunately I've no idea how good those tools are, or where they are, on the new version of Kubuntu
<zaibach333_> I figured as much
<zaibach333_> I couldnt share on mandriva which I was on last.
<fernando> how can I set the shorcuts for lock screen?
<JohnFlux> Guest4347: system settings, keyboard and mouse, global keyboard, change kde component to Run Command Interface
<JohnFlux> Guest4347: and lock session is there
<Guest4347> JohnFlux: thanks :-)
<zaibach333_> I'm a bit confused about the server client stuff with alsa. in windows we all just shared an internet connection with the router and we were all clients I suppose. share files and your computer appears in the workgroup browser
<zaibach333_> how exactly do I add myself to my windows workgroup and share folders for it?
<SlimeyPete> zaibach333_: ALSA? You mean SAMBA?
<SlimeyPete> you can edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf to do stuff like that
<zaibach333_> SlimeyPete: woops yeah samba
<SlimeyPete> it's a pretty good config file actually - lots of helpful comments in it
<SlimeyPete> I'm sure there are GUI tools in KDE4 to do it too but as I say I've no idea how to use them (I've stuck with Kubuntu 8.04 - KDE3)
<zaibach333_> hmmmmm... this is shouting failure at me but I'll take a look
<Slartibartfast> Guest24553: it is really not a good practice to use IRC as root user
<zaibach333_> SlimeyPete: does ; at the beginning of the line comment the rest of the line?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<zaibach333_> oh shoot. I opened up the file in kwrite and now I can't save. what's a konsole text editor
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333_: nano /etc/samba.smb.conf
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333_: Or next time use: ALT F3 -> kdesudo kwrite /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Slartibartfast> Sorry ALT F2
<zaibach333_> how do I save changes and exit nano
<victim> ctr key and O key to output
<victim> ctr key and X key to quit
<victim> it tells you along the bottom edge of the screen
<victim> output is the same as save
<zaibach333_> dammit
<zaibach333_> I dont have permission
<victim> where is the same as find
<zaibach333_> thanks
<etfb> Is there a standard way to stop multiple instances of a program from starting?  For example, I'm running some program called FooBar99, and I accidentally click the FooBar99 entry in my menu again, I want it to just Alt+Tab for me to the already-running instance, not load up a second one.
<gundam_rx78nt1> has anybody been having problems with openssh recently?
<gundam_rx78nt1> everytime I try to transfer a file, I get a isconnecting: corrupted MAC on input error and then I am disconnected from the ssh server.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mgk> chamone
<ActionParsnip> check check da cone
<mgk> :)
<ActionParsnip> that song is hilarious
<afeijo> I have too much core versions when I turn on my pc, how to remove most of it?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: do you mean kernel versions?
<mgk> think hes talking about the grub menu.
<ActionParsnip> me too, just gotta clarify though
<mgk> cool beans
<ActionParsnip> tasty beans
<mgk> :s now i want coffee..
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: do you mean there are a lot of options in the first boot up screen (grub menu)
 * ActionParsnip has a pint of tea
<gundam_rx78nt1> has anybody been having problems with openssh recently?
<gundam_rx78nt1> has anybody been having problems with openssh recently?
<gundam_rx78nt1> everytime I try to transfer a file, I get a isconnecting: corrupted MAC on input error and then I am disconnected from the ssh server.
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: yes, older kernel versions
<Laeborg> what does 'Gold' 'Platin' ect on winehq.com means ?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: ok its simple but you gotta be careful
<ActionParsnip> Laeborg: its how well it runs
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: no problem
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: if you run uname -r
<Laeborg> so Platin is like perfekt, and Gold is like very good ?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: you will see your CURRENT kernel version. make a note of this
<ActionParsnip> Laeborg: pretty much
<afeijo> ok
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: if you run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: you will see ALL installed kernels
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: you want to uninstall the kernel versions you no longer require but keep the CURRENT one
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: I have 9
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: uninstalling them will also update grub
<afeijo> the current one is 2.6.24-23
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: you're gonna harvest about 50Mb per kernel in space
<afeijo> nice
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: fine
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: once you uninstalled the linux-image packages you dont want, run: sudo apt-get autoremove
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: that will remove the modules and other fluff each kernel needed to run
<afeijo> what is the command to uninstall?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-<some stuff here>
<afeijo> k
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: as i say, tread VERY carefully
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: you can even rerun: dpkg -l | grep linux-image     so you can see whats going on
<afeijo> I will remove only the oldest one
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: the kernel is the critical part of the system
<afeijo> I removed 2.6.24-16, but dpkg -l still shows it
<afeijo> apt-get remove told me that cleared 125 mb :D
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: does dpkg have 'rr' on the left of the package instead of 'ii'
<flaccid> purge
<afeijo> the one I removed have rc, the rest ii
<ActionParsnip> ok thats ok
<ActionParsnip> you can remove it from there with
<ActionParsnip> sudo dpkg -P linux-image-<whatever>     (make sure its the EXACT same one)
<ActionParsnip> you could even use the up cursor to retype the old command and edit it so you KNOW its good
<afeijo> removing -17 and -18
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: if you want
<afeijo> yeah, why keep so much? :)
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: you can run: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-<stuff>
<afeijo> I could keep with just the last one, but I will keep 6
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: and it will get rid of the 'rc' thing in one move
<afeijo> nice
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: i personally keep the current and the one previous
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: you will probably have a lot of 'rc' packages if you dont use --purge
<afeijo> weird that we need to run so much commands, why isnt that automatic or thru control panel?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: you can use synaptic if you wish
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: just that irc is a text based app so i give text based help
<afeijo> good to know, I also need text commands, I'm runing it thru shell at my home machine lol
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: best way to learn the shell
<afeijo> yeah, I love shell. I'm not a complete n00b :p
<ActionParsnip> hehe i assume nothing here
<afeijo> I quit windows almost 1 year ago :D
<afeijo> home, office, my note
<ActionParsnip> i have to use it for work, othrwise im pure linux for a great many years
<afeijo> I work with program development, I still use windows for delphi.  But I also use php, linux is the best option to web develop
<afeijo> I love fish://
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> np man
<makdaknife> afeijo: in general sftp:// is quicker if your ssh supports it
<afeijo> makdaknife: thanks, I will test it
<afeijo> makdaknife: it works
<makdaknife> sftp is designed for working with files over ssh... fish was invented for situations where sftp was not enabled....
<makdaknife> afaik
<afeijo> cool
<afeijo> too bad that FileZilla cant use it on the Local site, I have to mount my home disk and it is quite slow
<makdaknife> hmmm never used filezilla... haven't found a need fo it...
<afeijo> I use kate to edit php files at my home machine, than I use filezilla to send it to a host
<afeijo> any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: could just edit it on the remote system with nano
<ActionParsnip> or similar
<afeijo> the edit isnt the issue, Kate is much better IMO, open several files, code highlight, etc.  To send to my host that I need to mount my home disk, and open filezilla
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: then edit fstab so it automounts, what are you trying toachieve?
<afeijo> if I had other upload program that could use sftp ... :)
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: mount appear to be slower than sftp
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: are you in a huge rush?
<ActionParsnip> is it like an extra 10 seconds or so?
<ActionParsnip> in time?
<afeijo> lol, no that is just a bit annoying, I've been doing this for several month
<devilsadvocate> afeijo, mount ftp? thats what i do ..
<afeijo> Filezilla take over 1 minute to show my home folder content
<ActionParsnip> whats the difference in transfer speed in time
<afeijo> small files is hard to detect it, but usually under 2 secs
<afeijo> but when it slow down, and freeze for over 10 secs, it can damage my site, and users start to send emails to me lol
<afeijo> mount with ftp? checking
<afeijo> I mount with sshfs
<devilsadvocate> afeijo, curlftpfs .  works like a charm. sercurity is a bit iffy, though, so think it  through
<afeijo> googling :)
<afeijo> who use DC++ ?
<chinaski> me
<marcel1607> hi
<marcel1607> do you find kde 4.2 unstable? i have constant crashes with plasma and freezing the whole system
<ActionParsnip> marcel1607: 4.2 is fine, ive not used the 4.2.1 but ive heard some horror stories
<marcel1607> the 4.2.1 horror?
<ActionParsnip> yeah people saying its buggy and weird
<bazhang> which version? 4.2 or 4.2.1
<ActionParsnip> 4.2 = fine, 4.2.1 = buggy
<bazhang> asking marcel1607
<ActionParsnip> just my call, im sure there will be users who say 4.2.1 is fine
<hyb> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | hyb
<ubottu> hyb: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hyb> where are you?
<ActionParsnip> hyb: what do you mean?
<afeijo> sftp command support different port than 22 ?
<hyb> i just want to know.
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: he is curious to know where do you live :)
<ActionParsnip> leeds, uk
<ActionParsnip> come round for tea
<afeijo> is it Andrew ?
<ActionParsnip> yes, youu could have just asked
<afeijo> I like to dig
<devilsadvocate> afeijo, i use dc++
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: i'll tell you whatever. i dont wear a tinfoil hat
<afeijo> devilsadvocate: nice, I remembered that when I had windows. It work well on linux? I will install it later
<afeijo> lol
<devilsadvocate> afeijo, it works.. linuxdcpp. i've been wanting to write a kde/qt app for it for sometime though
<ActionParsnip> apt-cache search dc | grep ^dc
<devilsadvocate> afeijo, valknut used to be the defacto dc++ linux client. linuxdcpp is a clone of the windows dc++ client.
<afeijo> I will try it, thanks
<afeijo> runing
<afeijo> now I need hubs
<ActionParsnip> hubs?
<afeijo> to DC++
<ActionParsnip> oh right
<devilsadvocate> afeijo, i just use it with local hubs :)
<afeijo> I knew some good sites with nice hubs, I will look into my bookmarks
<Spectros> hi
<afeijo> ops, DCPP also means Disease Control Priorities Project ... lol
<Spectros> I have a problem, if I open any audio file with audacious, it tells me, my kernel of GTK crashed... how can I solve it?
<SingAlong> hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi SingAlong
<SingAlong> I downloaded the Alternate cd image of 8.10 to upgrade to 8.04. I burned the ISO using K3B and inserted the cd back and did Alt+F2 and typed - kdesudo "/media/Kubuntu 8.10 amd64/cdromupgrade" but it says kdesudo error! command not found!
<SingAlong> "/media/Kubuntu 8.10 amd64/" is where kubuntu automatically mounted my cdrom
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: any help?
<SingAlong> I also tried using the command - sh "/media/Kubuntu 8.10 amd64/" - via terminal but it seems to be downloading via the internet (I got a speed saying 18.1kbps which is my actual internet download speed). MY internet is slow which is why I'm using the alternate cd image to upgrade
<SingAlong> is anybody there?
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: is the cd mounted to /
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> is it mounted to /media/Kubuntu 8.10 amd64   ?
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: no. its mounted to "/media/Kubuntu 8.10 amd64/"
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: ya
<ActionParsnip> strange
<Switching> #buglabs
<ActionParsnip> anyhoo
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: it auto mounted it
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: any solution to upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: weird to use spaces like that...oh well on with the show
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: oh! so thats why I used - kdesudo "/media/Kubuntu 8.10 amd64/" - (the quotes)
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: cd /media/Kubuntu\ 8.10\amd64
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: oh sorry... I ran kdesudo "/media/Kubuntu 8.10 amd64/cdromupgrade/"
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: now, what is the output of: file cdromupgrade
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: basically make your pwd be on the root of the cdrom
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: output? do you want me to open it in vi?
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: no
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: run the command: file cdromupgrade
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: I opened it in kate and it seems to be fine.
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: ah k
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: one sec
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: it will give an output, paste it in here
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: "cdromupgrade: POSIX shell script text executable"
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: great
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: sh ./cdromupgrade
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> kdesdo ./cdromupgrade
<ActionParsnip> or failing that: kdesdo sh ./cdromupgrade
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: where should I do that?
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: in the same konsole you ran the file command in
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: k
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: but kdesdo says invalid command
<noren> ActionParsnipL hi
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: "bash: kdesdo: command not found"
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: try: kdesudo sh ./cdromupgrade
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: are you running kde?
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: should I just run sh ./cdromupgrade?
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: ya kde
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: if the guide says its graphical it needs kdesudo
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: BUt as per what I googled kdesudo seems to be a command that works via kde apps
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: sudo apt-get install kdesudo
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: kdesudo runs gui apps correctly in kde, the gnome equiv in gnome is gksudo
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: if you see people saying to run: sudo kate   it is WRONG
<ActionParsnip> or sudo kwite
<ActionParsnip> or sudo konqueror
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: so in kde I should run kdesudo instead of just sudo
<ActionParsnip> its all incorrect and kdesudo needs to be used
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: k
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: But I'm not running any other config or app updater or anything
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: if the upgrade uses a gui interface it needs kdesudo, if its just gonna work inside the konsole then sudo is fine
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: you may want to run: ps -ef | grep adept; ps -ef | grep synap; ps -ef | grep apt-
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: see if anything is running to hold the packages
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: done. sudo is working now
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: "kdesudo: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed"
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: groovy
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: I actually ran an internet based upgrade for a while before and cancelled it since it was slow.
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: then I downloaded an alternate cd
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: you need some form of gui sudo app, like kdesu, gksu, gksudo, whatever
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: as long as the installation stage didnt take place thats fine, its also probably why you had to unlock yur packages
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: when I ran sudo sh ./media/<whatever> it started a gui thing for the upgrade and began fine
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: thats why it needs kdesudo, as its a gui app
<ActionParsnip> you should be fine
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: but then I noticed the 4hr waiting time I guessed it was downloading from the net instead of from the cdrom after which I cancelled again
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: it shouldnt take 4hrs when downloading from the cdrom right?
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: should I just run sudo "/media/Kubuntu 8.10 amd64/cdromupgrade" and let it finish the installation?
<ActionParsnip> just let it have its fun and upgrade
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: done! starting it :)
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: coz when I ran kdesudo install via sudo I got a broken packages error
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: do I get the black taskbar in kde 4?
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: the default is a black plasma bar, yes
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: I'm fedup of seeing the silver thing in the taskbar
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: :)
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: thank god!
<Switching> #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: silver thing?
<ActionParsnip> do you mean kicker?
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: ya the taskbar in my kde is silver colored (kde3 in kubuntu 8.04). I'm fedup of that color :)
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: kicker? whats that?
<ActionParsnip> you can change its colour
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: its the bottom bar i kde3.5
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: k. so isnt it called taskbar?
<devilsadvocate> SingAlong, its 'official' kde name is kicker
<ActionParsnip> if you run: killall kicker   it will vanish
<devilsadvocate> call it whatever is convenient to you :P
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: when I was installing all the upgrades for 8.04 I was wondering what thing kicker was when downloading LOL
<SingAlong> devilsadvocate: thought it was some kinda new game
<PKodon> Okay, we'll try here... I can set up an IRC account in Kopete to join channels when I connect to the account, can I do that in Pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> in kde4.2 its called plasma
<ActionParsnip> PKodon: sure
<devilsadvocate> PKodon, yes
<ActionParsnip> PKodon: accounts -> manage
<PKodon> I looked there, but there seems to be no place to add commands.
<ActionParsnip> PKodon: add a new irc account and add the servername, your handle and your pasword (if yuo have registered your handle)
<PKodon> Got that.
<devilsadvocate> PKodon, they are called favorite channels or some such thing
<devilsadvocate> PKodon, oh, i think i was wrong. it might be in some plugin. sorry
<ActionParsnip> PKodon: if you click conversation -> alias when in  channel you can add it to your pidgin favourites. When the irc connection is made, they will appear and you can doule click them
<ActionParsnip> PKodon: once its favourited, right click it and select autojoin
<ActionParsnip> PKodon: job done
<devilsadvocate> PKodon, you can also do that by trying to "add chat", which will put the channel in your friends list
<PKodon> Hmm, well, Conversation -> Alias is ghosted.
<genii> For that you can: /msg nickserv ghost name password                 then you can get the nick again usual way  /nick name
<PKodon> Okay, the Add came up with the right stuff.
<PKodon> But, what is the Alias in that Add window?
<ActionParsnip> PKodon: just accept defaults and the alias will be the channels name
<ActionParsnip> PKodon: the rest i have never touched
<devilsadvocate> PKodon, alias is the local name, if you dont want it to be called what it actually is, sort of
<PKodon> Ahh, okay.
<PKodon> Thanks.
<PKodon> I like Kopete for YahooIM, but Pidgin is better for IRC, as it gets rid of those huge icons.
<Elone_taru> question: how do i start program in shell ,say 'kate
<Elone_taru> and have the shell still avaliable?
<makdaknife> anyone know what happened to the option to record your desktop in kde4.2?
<devilsadvocate> Elone_taru, add an & at the end .. but be prepared for a lot of garbage filling your shell
<devilsadvocate> Elone_taru, you can avoid it by something like >/dev/null after the and, but im not sure
<devilsadvocate> (and yes, i know its not really garbage... ive found it useful often... but sometimes you just want to launch from shell because krunner is not ... alive)
<Elone_taru> devilsadvocate, &? what do that do?
<makdaknife> Elone_taru: devilsadvocate is right... something like: kate &>/dev/null
<makdaknife> the & will background the process
<Elone_taru> i see! ~ Great! thanks ^^
<makdaknife> Elone_taru: whoops! looks like you need a space after the &
<devilsadvocate> Elone_taru, & runs the process in the background
<makdaknife> so: kate & >/dev/null
<Elone_taru> ha juse about to ask ;p
<Elone_taru>  thanks again ^^
<asigalio5> hey does anybody know how connect laptop to TV
<Elone_taru> and how do i bring frontground process in shell to bg?
<Elone_taru> hmm still have garbage with /dev/null ...
<makdaknife> Elone_taru: fg can be used to foreground a process
<Elone_taru> bring bring fg to bg?
<mmmmmmmmmmmm> gay
 * genii sips
<slerder> Hey guys. Does anyone know how to create an NTFS partition in ubuntu. I tried to use Gparted but the NTFS option is greyed out. Thanks
<Mamarok> slerder: did you try fdisk?
<slerder> mamrok think im going to solve it by installing ntfs progs
<Elone> ls
<Elone> ll
<matthew_> ls
<matthew_> ll
<Elone> oops
<matthew_> oops
<poldas> cześć
<matthew_> :wq!
<poldas> mam pytanie odnośnie menadżerów okien
<BluesKaj> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<poldas> does anyone here use fluxbox window menager??
<gherghout> salut
<poldas> because I have a question about it
<gherghout> j'ai kubuntu 8.10 et je veux installer ubuntuME mais j'ai pas réussit pouvez vous m'aidez ?
<BluesKaj> !fr | gherghout
<ubottu> gherghout: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gherghout> merci
<BluesKaj> gherghout , de rien
<gherghout> i have kubuntu8.10 and i want install ubuntuME but i can't can you help me to do that  please
<BluesKaj> gherghout, join #ubuntu , they can help
<gherghout> thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<Elone> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<vincenzo> How do I tell konversation to open urls with my favourite web browser?
<bab> I'm searching for a function to get the name of an application which has the focus. How could I code it in C?
<mefisto__> vincenzo: it should open urls with the default browser. That is konqueror, unless you change it in systemsettings > default applications
<mantas> Yra LT ?
<mefisto__> vincenzo: you can also set a custom browser in konversation settings: settings > behaviour > general, "use custom web browser"
<compilerwriter> help somehow or another I have broken Xwindows.  It all started when I shut down the machine because of a power failure.  When the power came back up I restarted the box and found I had 800X600 res.  I then discovered that I somehow did not have Nvidia drivers installed and tried to install them. Help!
<compilerwriter> I have managed to come to you in console mode via irssi somebody please help.
<compilerwriter> ?help
 * goofey has never heard of ubuntuME
 * compilerwriter knows that it exists and is not an apparition
<compilerwriter> I don't even really know how to use irssi well.
<goofey> compilerwriter: what happens when you try to install the nvidia drivers?
<mefisto__> goofey: it's like ubuntuCE but for muslims. apparently "linux for humans" isn't good enough for christians and muslims :)
<goofey> mefisto__: lol
<noren__> compilerwriter: did u got ur nvidia drivers installed yestarday
<compilerwriter> I did the nvidia-xconfig thing and it recommended a driver.  It then downloaded and installed it.  I am now reduced to console.
<compilerwriter> noren__ no it did not go well noren.
<compilerwriter> noren__ as I was just telling goofey I did the nvidia-xconfig thing.  Now I am coming to you from console login and irssi.
<noren__> compilerwriter: did u try to boot into the recovery mode and fix the display there option there to get it back to default
<goofey> yeah, i've not had much luck with nvidia-xconfig
<compilerwriter> How does one do that noren__ I couldn't remember how and was so upset by the time I had to leave for work that I gave up until now.
 * compilerwriter thinks it is so obvious that his days of work on compiler code are so far behind him.
<noren__> compilerwriter: while you boot up choose the recoverry mode kernel
<mefisto__> compilerwriter: you might need to press esc to see the full grub menu
<noren__> compilerwriter; you have the grub installed for boot up frm there
<compilerwriter> ok thanks folks I will try that now.
<noren__> compilerwriter; yeterday when did not gave me the uptput of ((lsmod | grep nvidia)) <<
<compilerwriter> well noren__ goofey It seems that I at least have x back sort of.  Plasma segsev 11 though.
<goofey> compilerwriter: that's a start
<goofey> compilerwriter: can you run nvidia-settings?
<noren> compilerwriter:  export DISPLAY=:0.0
<noren> compilerwriter: i see that u are uncomfertable with the irssi lets try make thing easier for you !!
<compilerwriter> goofey do I need to open a terminal window or can it be run from console?
<noren> goofey:  i dont think he got the drivers installed in the first place
<compilerwriter> noren I am not so bad with using irssi except that I don't know its features at all and can't seem to manage to figure out how to bring up help on them to learn them.
<goofey> compilerwriter: it's a graphical app that you launch from a terminal app
<noren> compilerwriter: that why i am trying to help u to open konversation
<goofey> noren: ahh, well, this would tell us that
<compilerwriter> goofey so the command line would be exactly what noren.
<compilerwriter> As I gather things if we can open konversation then what goofey wants to know will also be answered as well?
<noren> compilerwriter:  export DISPLAY=:0.0
<pinyo> ???
<compilerwriter> Do I need to sudo the export noren?
<noren> then type Konsole& or Konsversation& to run them u cud see them in alt ctrl f7
<goofey> compilerwriter: wait, aren't you in kde right now?  the only issue is plasma segfaults, right?
<noren> no simple export will do
<noren> goofey: do u also have the screen resollution problem
<compilerwriter> goofey I seem to have a bit of kde going but am not quite sure.  I did have an opera window pop up but the plasma workspace is seg faulting.
<gem_> hi
<gem_> problem with kubuntu 8.04.1 (8.04.2) and psi 0.11
<gem_> If I select the key to use with GnuPG encryption in the account configuration dialog I can't connect to server - the star icon pulses and it tries to connect but without success. If I unselect the GnuPG it connects ok.
<gem_> it works with gnome
<compilerwriter> noren goofey the resolution problem seems to be fine from the launch of grub to the login screen and the opera window looked like it was in the correct resolution
<noren> compilerwriter: so now whats the prob
 * goofey is off to a meeting....
<compilerwriter> I guess I have no plasma workspace an thus I have no way to use the launcher to fire up windows programs.  I guess it is a usability issue.
<compilerwriter> thanks goofey for your help.
<compilerwriter> noren I have just had the kde wallet window autolaunch to ask me for the password for kmail to acces my mail in the correct resolution.  I just can't see kmail or either of my virtual desktops.  I still have the grub background on the monitor.
<dan_18_45> hola a todos
<dan_18_45> quiero convesar con alguien
<dan_18_45> a quien le apetece?¿
<noren> compilerwriter: what is the error when u fire up plasma ffrm the konsole
<compilerwriter> noren tell me how you want me to do it and I will tell you.
<noren> compilerwriter: are u able to get the login screen of kdm
<noren> compilerwriter: i m trying the figure out at which point are u stuck at the grub, at login , or after login
<compilerwriter> yes noren I get logged in and then plasma segfaults and then I get an Opera window.  (It must remember and instance of Opera open or something)  I also eventually get a kwallet box for the paswwords for kmail.
<compilerwriter> noren it is after the login when things go South.
<noren> compilerwriter: now are u talking to us with irssi or konversation, are u able to launch any other software
<compilerwriter> noren on irssi I never made it to try the export thing.
<madfrank> salve a tutti
<compilerwriter> noren in fact I have quite forgotten the export thing.  I think it was export DISPLAY=0.0
<noren> compilerwriter: ok alt ctrl f2 and type export Display=:0.0 and then konsole&
<noren> then get back to alt ctrl f7
<compilerwriter> noren ok.  I am on f2 now with you in irssi can I do it in f3 and do I need sudo when do the export?
<noren> frm the u can lause the basic softwares
<noren> compilerwriter: yes
<compilerwriter> noren yes to f3 or sudo or both?
<noren> use f3 no need for sudo
<compilerwriter> noren got error messages and no window in f7
<maco> compilerwriter:  i think you need a : before the first 0
<compilerwriter> Couldn't find the D-bus server and pipe closed unexpectedly
<noren> compilerwriter: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<compilerwriter> ok will try again noren
<compilerwriter> quit
<compilerwriter> Danke lieber Herr Gott noren I am here in a windowed irc client that I know how it works at least better than irssi?
<compilerwriter> now noren how in blazes do we fix plasma?
<noren> goto f4 and run an konsole panel also
<mefisto__> compilerwriter: what version do you have? intrepid 8.10 ?
<madfrank> hi all
<compilerwriter> noren in f4 I got the same error as when I had the export variable screwed up.
<noren> compilerwriter: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<compilerwriter> mefisto__ I am in Ibex I beleive.
<noren> and then Konsole&
<madfrank> join #ubuntu-it
<compilerwriter> noren I now have two bash windows running alongside my konversation window.
<noren> compilerwriter: oh ok run plasma in that and pastebin the output
<mefisto__> compilerwriter: you can also have a konsole  window in konverstation: Window menu, New Konsole
<compilerwriter> I created a console tab in konversation but I have no place to input commands.
<edgar> canal en español
<noren> mefisto__: same prob here also with the consoele tab
<noren> !es | edgar
<ubottu> edgar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mike> hi all
<sparr> how can i go back to the old alt+f2 launcher from kde3 in kde4?  the new one is too slow
<edgar> gracias
<mefisto__> huh? just switch to the konsole tab and it's just like a konsole window. anyway, it's not important
<Guest37152> Now that i have video drivers installed, I cant get a res. past 640x480
<Guest37152> I was doing better with them, lol. but I need the hardware accel.
<noren> Guest37152: if using nvidia then install nvidia-setting
<Guest37152> I did
<Guest37152> I get the same options
<compilerwriter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/129831/ there you have int noren
<Guest37152> everything is so big, I can barely manuver
<noren> compilerwriter: oh sio its also dBus error
<Guest37152> The only option I have are the res. is 640x480 and under
<noren> Guest37152: run the nividia-settings
<Guest37152> k
<Guest37152> what do I do once there?
<sparr> mefisto__: konsole tab?
<compilerwriter> noren what in blazes does that mean.  I am thinking guest is having the same problem I am or at least a related one.  could it be an update that finally took hold when I did the system halt.
<Guest37152> noren: I'm in settings now. What do I do?
<noren> Guest37152: u can change the resolution frm there
<o0Chris0o> how do I install firefox for kubuntu?
<noren> compilerwriter: urs is different ur driver and screen is fine but the plasma has crashed
<noren> o0Chris0o: sudo apt-get install firefox
<o0Chris0o> k cause I think I just installed firefox for gnome through adept..
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: same program. there is no firefox for kubuntu
<o0Chris0o> oh
<compilerwriter> noren I don't think then that I have an nividia driver that is compatible with plasma?  or am I on the wrong track entirely?
<mefisto__> compilerwriter: sounds to me like a config problem. I had a similar problem yesterday, and a new xorg.conf fixed it
<noren> compilerwriter: did u get the nvidia driver installed yestarday
<noren> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<compilerwriter> noren I got one installed through nvidia-xconfig and then I got to this noren.
<mefisto__> noren: was there a problem with nvidia drivers yesterday?
<noren> mefisto__: it seemd he neved had the driver installed
<compilerwriter> mefisto__ this whole thing started yesterday.  noren and googey determined that I had no nvidia drivers and then when I tried to get some I ended up with plasma segfaulting
<noren> compilerwriter: lsmod | grep nvidia <<
<o0Chris0o> is there a start page for kubuntu on google?
<compilerwriter> nvidia               4717332  0
<compilerwriter> i2c_core               31892  1 nvidia
<compilerwriter> agpgart                42184  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<compilerwriter> There is the output of that command noren
<mefisto__> about konsole tab in konversation: it seems it doesn't work in konversation 1.1 but in version 1.0.1 konsole tab does work
<sparr> mefisto__: im not using konversation
<compilerwriter> I have 1.1 mefisto
<sparr> and i have a konsole open, anyways
<noren> compilerwriter: u now go the correct driver but the prob is with the plasma.. even i had the same prob when i updated from kde 4.2.0 to kde 4.2.1
<compilerwriter> so what do I do then noren
<noren> compilerwriter: even i am trying to find the right sollution, i have still not got the correct one
<compilerwriter> so how are you using your windows?  Like I am now?
<noren> compilerwriter: i never had that much patience i did a fresh install
<noren> compilerwriter: you cccan do one thing you can remove the plaaasma folder and it should come back to default
<compilerwriter> Where is that little bugger noren and it is toast.
<mefisto__> compilerwriter: look in your /etc/X11/ directory and see if you have any backups of xorg.conf
<compilerwriter> I have already tried that mefisto__ unfortunately I tried the nvidia-xconfig so many times they were all corrupted.
<noren> compilerwriter: you cccan do one thing you can remove the plaaasma folder and it should come back to default
<noren> ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<noren> ~/.kde/share/config/plasmarc
<noren> mefisto__: its the plasma crashing at bootup
<compilerwriter> now I suppose it is time to do a shutdown -r noren?
<mefisto__> noren and compilerwriter: I had the same errors with plasma. I noticed something had updated my xorg.conf just slightly. the only difference was that the monitor section came before the device section. I put the device section first, and everything has been fine since then
<compilerwriter> It would appear that I may try that next mefisto__ for now I have dusted my plasma files.
<noren> compilerwriter: just restart the x serveeer
<noren> ctlr alt backspace
<mefisto__> compilerwriter: I'm interested to see if that fixes it, since the change in the xorg.conf shouldn't matter asaik
<compilerwriter> ctrl alt backsapce it is then.
<mefisto__> so noren, reinstalling fixed your plasma problem? have you upgraded to kde 4.2.1 again?
<noren> mefisto__: no i have not updated
<Machtin> hi guys.. was just trying to install kubuntu 8.10 64bit on a new machine
<Machtin> when i select install (also chose secure graphics mode or whatever it's called via F4) it takes some time and he works.. and there's that kubuntu-bar
<Machtin> but finally i get a kernel panic and nothing moves no more
<Machtin> at least i think it's kernel panic, because capslock and scrolllock are flashing
<compilerwriter> Well dusting my plasma files got me back up and operating with some degree of what I had before.  Plasma is working now, but much of my customizations were lost.
<Machtin> so: what can i do about it?
<mefisto__> Machtin: this is the livecd? and it's not booting?
<Machtin> exactly
<Machtin> well.. i didn't try it with "live"-booting
<Machtin> i directly wanted to install it
<compilerwriter> Of course they were most likely stored in the folders that I dusted would be my guess.
<compilerwriter> did you get that noren, mefisto__
<Machtin> btw. what should i select for the access type in my bios? i can use Normal, Large, LBA, or Manual
<noren_> compilerwriter: how did it go
<compilerwriter> I have working plasma again.
<noren_> compilerwriter: good, wish i had the same solution when mine craashed
<compilerwriter> I will have to redo my customizations but I am up and running thanks noren_ mefisto__ and goofey too.
<mefisto__> compilerwriter: what did you lose? widgets and desktop wallpaper? or more than that?
<compilerwriter> I will never use nvidia-xconfig again.  I am about apt-get remove it.
<noren_> compilerwriter: now thaat u have nvidia driveers installed u can set them up with the sudo nvidia-settings
<compilerwriter> mefisto__ I lost a widget or two and I was using lancelot instead of the traditional Kmenu widget.
<compilerwriter> That and my panel is a bit out of kilter.
<compilerwriter> There panel is back to where it belongs.
<compilerwriter> noren when I run nvidia-settings it says that I don't appear to be using the nvidia X driver.  It asks me to run nvidia-xconfig as root and restart the x server.  They will be ordering Zambonis in hell before that happens.
<mefisto__> Machtin: how old is this motherboard and hard disk? is there no "auto" option?
<noren_> yes u have to sudo nvidia-settings
<compilerwriter> noren_ it is telling me to run nvidia-xconfig when I try to run nvidia-settings
<compilerwriter> I think that is what broke plasma in the first place.
<pietje_phuck> Sorry to butt in, but does anyone know why isn't pidgin being updated for kubuntu?
<Guest87684> any ideas on the nvidia 8400 gs drivers?
<Machtin> mefisto__: very new, both of them
<noren_> Guest87684?? what idea
<Guest87684> res wont get past 640x480
<compilerwriter> oh well if worse comes to worse I suppose I could just dust plasma again.  Shall I give it a go noren_
<Guest87684> the invidia setting isnt doing anthing
<Machtin> it's a western digital caviar ecogreen or something like that... and a gigabyte-board for i7
<rmrfslash> hey, whenever I login, kopete and thunderbird start by default
<noren_> compilerwriter: yes u sud, rem how to get back and start konversation if it fails
<rmrfslash> how can I stop these?
<Machtin> and i think there is no auto-option.. might be "normal"?
<compilerwriter> noren_ worst case scenario I know how to get to a console and fire up irssi :-)
<Machtin> but i'll recheck.. maybe i didn't see one.
<Guest87684> I have the drivers installed
<Guest87684> why cant I get the higher res
<noren_> compilerwriter: sure
<tmeixner> hey guys, I'm planning on installing a KDE version on an USB key to present it to other people. what would be the specs to look out for in a USB key for that?
<martijn81> Guest87684:  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mefisto__> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<noren_> Guest87684: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Machtin> Auto large lba and chs it actually is, sorry mefisto__
<compilerwriter> The output of nvidia-xconfig noren_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/129858/
<tmeixner> Machtin: I have also 2 reappearing applications starting with my KDE session. I'm on 9.04 alpha though so I don't complain (yet) :-)
<mefisto__> Machtin: then definitely go with auto. is this a brand new disk, that is, nothing on it currently?
<Machtin> mefisto__: absolutely
<Machtin> except someone at WD wrote something on it
<noren_> compilerwriter: are the driveer installed are correct
<Guest87684> http://paste.ubuntu.com/129860/
<compilerwriter> Now noren_ If I understand things correctly I should be able to restart the x server and use the new xorg.conf and then run nvidia-settings.  Failing that I should be able to mv the backup back to the xorg.conf and use it and be back to square one.
<compilerwriter> I think the drivers are correct noren_
<pietje_phuck> ﻿ Does anyone know why pidgin is not being updated for kubuntu?
<Machtin> mefisto__: however.. it didn't work with auto.. that's why i changed it
<noren_> compilerwriter ; yes
<compilerwriter> Three fingered salute to xserver coming right up noren_
<francisc1701> Hi! Is it possible to start a screensaver from the commandline in kde3? A screensaver other than the one which automatically starts after 5 minutes
<o0Chris0o> how can I burn a avi file in kubuntu? its a dvd movie I made awhile back
<noren_> o0Chris0o: use k3b
<o0Chris0o> thats where I am at, but I see nothing abotu burning an avi to be playable on a dvd player
<Guest87684> what do you think?
<Guest87684> can someone give me a hand in the nvidia settings?
<noren__> Guest87684: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Guest87684> I have it installed already
<noren__> now u cann runn that sudo nvidia-settings
<Guest87684> unless you think I need to reinstall
<compilerwriter> well noren_ I am back and the new xconfig. is working well enough.
<Guest87684> oh ok
<compilerwriter> noren_ I guess it is then time to run nvidia-settings
<Machtin> mefisto__: any other idea?
<noren__> compilerwriter: go ahead
<noren__> Daskreech : you therre
<DaSkreech> Partly
<mefisto__> Machtin: does the kubuntu cd work in other machines?
<noren__> DaSkreech: compilerwriter had the sam eprob plasma crash but was solved by removing the files from .kde/share.config
<Guest87684> how do I change the res higher than 640x480?
<DaSkreech> noren__: Not the same. He had a different crash error
<Guest87684> in the nvidia settings, 640 is the highest settings
<DaSkreech> assuming that compilerwriter is a he :)
<mefisto__> !fixres | Guest87684
<ubottu> Guest87684: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Machtin> mefisto__: didn't really try, to be honest.. but i tried the 32bit-version before that (because i forgot that the new machine has 6gbyte RAM) which also didn't work
<noren__> DaSkreech: error seemed to me almost same
<compilerwriter> DaSkreech you are correct sir
<mefisto__> Machtin: have you tried booting a live session?
 * compilerwriter assuming DaSkreech is a he.
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: touché
<Machtin> mefisto__: no.. would there be any reason to?
<noren__> ok guys gotta go almost midnight here !!
<mefisto__> Machtin: just to make sure everything is working normally and its not just an installer problem
<DaSkreech> noren__: No his was linked with the weather plasmoid I think it was yours was a config cant find ? error
<DaSkreech> I mean ?
<Machtin> mefisto__: kay, i'll try that
<DaSkreech>  /
<DaSkreech> ha
<noren__> ok will be back after some break !!
<Machtin> mefisto__: same issue :/
<Guest57576> I restarted X and still the same
<compilerwriter> it worked noren__ I wish I knew what I did wrong yesterday.
<Guest57576> I got to be missing something
<mefisto__> Machtin: try F6 (other options) and remove this from the end     quiet splash --          that will show you boot messages instead of the splash screen, so you might get an idea where it's failing to boot
<francisc1701> o0Chris0o: I've googled a bit and found this: http://tinyurl.com/b7fujx It uses a program called "devede" which you can probably find in adept (I can)
<Machtin> mefisto__: thanks.. i just self-tested the disc.. there was an error.. i'll just try to burn the image again
<mefisto__> Machtin: burn it as slow as your burner software will allow
<Machtin> mefisto__: where can i get the md5sum? just to be sure the image is fine
<ubunturos> Machtin: from the same location you found the ISO
<Machtin> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/intrepid/MD5SUMS think that's it
<Guest57576> crap, still nothing is working
<sy> slt
<sy> j'ai un probleme
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sy> avec mon ordi
<sy> i have a problem wiyh my compter
<sy> how do you install ubuntu cd in compter
<ubunturos> ubuntu__: on a live CD?
<kirill> Всем привет дайте пожалуйста ссылку где можно аську скачать
<ubuntu__> helo
<sy> helo
<sy> can you help me
<DaSkreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sy> who can help
<DaSkreech> sy: If you tell us the problem perhaps
<ubunturos> sy: either you can post it to #ubuntu-fr or here; post your problem, if someone can help, they surely will
<sy> i want install cd live cd
<sy> ubuntu
<sy> i want install ubuntu cd live
<sy> but i don't know how to do it
<p_quarles> sy: put the cd in the cd drive, reboot
<sy> how to reboot
<mefisto__> sy: reboot means to restart the computer
<Guest57576> need help on nvidia settings
<Guest57576> noren: I cant seem the get the res up
<Machtin> mefisto__: for some reason.. k3b won't accept when i choose 8x-burning speed.. just burning the third disc
<Guest57576> help
<Guest57576> help with nvidia settings
<Guest57576> not working
<mikisid> how to add freenob in quessel
<Guest57576> just installed nvidia drivers but can't get the res above 640
<Guest57576> can anyone help?
<mikisid> how you install this driver from repo or manual
<mikisid> does anyone speak serbian
<mikisid> my engl is very bad
<mikisid> where are all these people
<sixofour> try #ubuntu
<tmeixner> here is a kde question for you - which process is responsible for the panels in kde (i'm on 4.2.1) the panel froze and I want to kick it off again.
<sixofour> you sometimes have to try both channels
<mefisto__> tmeixner: I think it's plasma
<p_quarles> tmeixner: plasma
<tmeixner> lets see what a kill does :-)
<p_quarles> restart is killall plasma && /usr/bin/plasma &
<mefisto__> sudo killall
<mikisid> please help me to add free nob server in ma quassel irc program
<p_quarles> mefisto__: no; plasma does not run as root
<Guest57576> so does anyone know how to fix this resolution problem?
<mefisto__> p_quarles: no, but you need sudo for the killall command
<mefisto__> p_quarles: or do you mean plasma can be killed without sudo?
<p_quarles> mefisto__: I mean that you are wrong
<mefisto__> p_quarles: about what?
<p_quarles> mefisto__: about needing sudo; and it's irresponsible to say such things when you don't know
<mikisid> Guest57576  -  Go to the Kubuntu forum, and there you will find a solution to your problem
<mefisto__> p_quarles: take it easy. if everyone had to be right, there would be no activity in this channel
<p_quarles> mefisto__: using root recklessly can get inexperienced users in needless trouble
<mefisto__> p_quarles: ok, thanks for correcting me
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: in most cases if you started a process you don't need sudo to stop it
<DaSkreech> Otherwise you would have to kdesudo to close every window you opened
<manuela> ciao
<heinkel_111> Question: if you load a cdrom into the cdrom or dvdrom drive, which user do you get as owner, and what group do you files get?
<warlock2> se supone que la opcion de imagenes que se cambian es para presentaciones o fotos. No se si en la version 4.2 se podrá cambiar el tiempo a menos de 1 min
<warlock2> pardon
<nereida> salut
<mefisto__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<warlock2> excuse me, its error ;)
<heinkel_111> Question: if you load a cdrom into the cdrom or dvdrom drive, which user do you get as owner, and what group do you files get?
<Machtin> mefisto__: finally installed it, thanks :)
<heinkel_111> can someone please just make a quick test and tell me how a standard kubuntu installation works, please?
<mefisto__> Machtin: so it was just a bad CD?
<Machtin> however.. i got a new issue: kubuntu doesn't recognize the ethernet.. if i do ifconfig -a it just shows lo and something starting with p..
<Machtin> mefisto__: two bad CDs plus i used another device to read the discs
<Machtin> i think the first one also had some issue.. can't explain to myself, tbh.
<Machtin> well.. actually i'm now looking for network drivers for this mainboard: GA-EX58-UD4P google couldn't help yet.
<mefisto__> Machtin: does  lshw -C network     show anything?
<gabriel> has anyone managed to get a good looking firefox in kubuntu 8.10 with kde4.2?
<maco> gabriel: looks fine if you just let gtk be gtk
<maco> set it to use clearlooks or something. using a qt theme looks bad on all the gtk apps ive tried
<noren> hi
<maco> (dont even have scrollbars in terminator if i use qt theme)
<Machtin> mefisto__: it shows something about "pan0"? and it says DISABLED..
<Machtin> but pan != eth, no?
<mefisto__> gabriel: there is a firefox theme which tries to mimic kde4 style here: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574
<mefisto__> gabriel: also, installing gtk2-engines-qtcurve and setting gtk2 apps to use qtcurve in systemsettings makes web widgets look better
<gabriel> mefisto__:  aha thank you!
<mefisto__> gabriel: that firefox theme isn't perfect though
<gabriel> mefisto__: so what is the best alternative?
<tibo> bonsoir
<mefisto__> gabriel: well that theme is what I'm using. but some menus for extension settings, etc, don't show tickboxes when they should, and no highlight when you mouse over some menu items
<gabriel> mefisto__: well i think it looks good enough. Before it was looking BUGGY at the tabs
<gabriel> well, in a months time google will release chrome for linux, wasn't it?
<noren> gabriel: is chrome rreally worth using
<Machtin> mefisto__: sorry, i don't want to bother you.. but i really am stuck at this point again.. any idea?
<mefisto__> that's just what I was thinking. will it be any better than konqueror?
<gabriel> noren: perhaps not yet... but i actually liked it
<tmeixner> yes - thanks for the tip with firefox - much better now. There seems to be a fix for the profile of firefox on 4.2.1 but it doesn't seem to have any effect.
<mefisto__> Machtin: I'm not too expert in networking stuff at all. I think pan0 refers to bluetooth. maybe ethernet is disabled in BIOS?
<noren> mefisto__: yes i liked kpnqueror its really light weight and also using opendsn its lightening fast
<Machtin> mefisto__: i'm still grateful for any help.. i'll check that
<mefisto__> noren: have you tried arora? even lighter than konqueror, but it's still quite young and new. looks promising though
<noren> mefisto__: where can i get hand on that
<mefisto__> !info arora
<ubottu> arora (source: arora): Simple cross-platform QtWebKit web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 397 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<Machtin> hm, it wasn't disabled.. hm
<pi_> Hello
<gabriel> is there anyway to make my side button of the mouse work as a back button in dolphin or nautilus?
<noren> !hi | pi_
<ubottu> pi_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pi_> i've got a program that connects to a usb device, however, it needs to be run under sudo to get access. When I run it as sudo, the file permissions for everything it writes to is messed up. So basically, I'd like to figure out a way to let my user account access usb devices, without having to write an fstab entry (it's not a harddisk device or usb pen drive, i dont want to mount it manually)
<pi_> is this possible?
<pi_> *program sorry
<genii> pi_: Usually if a user is in the group called "plugdev" they can use usb devices without special rights
<pi_> great, thanks
<tmeixner> I'm on alpha 5 atm. Does it actually help the developers in alpha status if I send the crash reports?
<genii> tmeixner: It doesn't hurt
<Sipox> hello. someone German here?
<genii> Sipox: You may find some in the channel #kubuntu-de
<Sipox> heey, thank you :D
<genii> Anytime
<Sipox> Thats nice :)
<mefisto__> gabriel: you could use xmodmap to do that. see man xmodmap, or google for "xmodmap mouse ubuntu"
<gabriel> it works by default in firefox... that made my really happy :)
<gabriel> that was one more step forward for ubuntu
<darius_> I have a question
<mefisto__> gabriel: does it work in konqueror too (as a web browser)?
<darius_> anyone here highly learned in the computer field
<darius_> Whatever im asking the question
<noren_> mefisto__: is arora google and chrome related by any means
<gabriel> mefisto__: nope, not in konky
<darius_> I have boot and nuked my other pc and probably fucked up the Partition info.
<mefisto__> noren_: I don't think so, other than google contributed code to arora
<darius_> I have the UBCD but I get NTDLR missing errors
<darius_> How do i format it for XP
<darius_> anyone here!!!!
<noren_> darius_: did u had multi boot there
<noren_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darius_> No i need to install windows first because it can't read linux partitions
<darius_> i need windows for games linux for everything else
<darius_> but windows wouldn't install after linux
<noren_> darius_: then install windows first whats the prob
<darius_> windows isn't booting from the disc
<darius_> i get NTDLR missing error
<darius_> i think i fuked with the partition table in the wrong way\
<noren_> darius_: see the above link to restore the grub
<darius_> ok , will that help with my windows problem?
<objorn> in the manual partitioner during install, how do you specify the swap, root, and home partitions?
<p_quarles> objorn: by specifying mount points; / for root, /home for home, and none for swap
<objorn> ?
<objorn> i have /dev/hda1 as boot
<noren_> objorn: while crreating a new partiotion u have to give mount point there u ccan mention / or /home /root
<objorn> /dev/hda2 as swap
<objorn> /dev/hda3 as root
<p_quarles> objorn: if you have questions, perhaps you could elaborate beyond "?"
<objorn> and then the rest are specified via lvm
<objorn> where do you specify these mount points?
<noren_> objorn: edit the partion to change the mount point of the specified
<p_quarles> the partitioner has a field called "mount point"
<darius_> norren grub only helps restore linux, how does that help me?
<objorn> aaah
<noren_> darius_: u can install the windows and restore the linux
<darius_> ok im going to install grub using the UBCD and I'll let you know what happens\
<darius_> and most likely ask more Q's
<bobbob1016> I'm trying KDE4.2 again, and when I enable compiz, I get a white window in the middle of the screen with a blue/purple border.  Any ideas?
<JontheEchidna> !comipz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comipz
<JontheEchidna> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<heinkel_111> bobbob1016: why not just use the standard KDE4.2 compositing?
<bobbob1016> heinkel_111, Because I prefer compiz
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: i'd try some xorg.conf options
<heinkel_111> bobbob1016: why is compiz better?
<bobbob1016> heinkel_111, I used it last time I tried kde4, without playing with settings.
<bobbob1016> That was for ActionParsnip
<bobbob1016> heinkel_111, I prefer it, doesn't mean one is better than the other.
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: well there will have been newer versions ofapps and services since then
<heinkel_111> bobbob1016: I am just interested in knowing why people spend so much time configuring their dekstop to use compiz when so much of the same functionality (and a kde native manager) is available for default
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: so that may be causing an issue and you need to retweak
<bobbob1016> It was kde4.2 last time, I think, was a few weeks ago.
<heinkel_111> bobbob1016: you are not the only one that does this, and that is what has made me curioous
<bobbob1016> heinkel_111, I didn't tweak anything to get gnome to get it to work.
<bobbob1016> So I was just wondering what this new issue was, since I haven't changed anything apart from reinstalling kde again.
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: i'd check some xorg.conf options for your video card with relation to compiz
<bobbob1016> ActionParsnip, I'll take a look again, but I haven't had to play with xorg settings for a while, like since gutsy or feisty even.
<ActionParsnip> personlly I think compiz is not woh he hasstle
<o0Chris0o> I am trying to find a DVD ripper, for chapters, specifically music videos, can someone point me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-virtualbox-21-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex804-hardy-heron.html
<ActionParsnip> o0Chris0o: acidripmabe
<ActionParsnip> !info acidrip
<ubottu> acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<o0Chris0o> thanks ActionParsnip
<bobbob1016> ActionParsnip, How does virtualbox help me?
<sixofour> how do i change the permissions of two partitions?
<sixofour> i have 3 drives, OS, 104 and 42...OS needs to be locked for sudo and 42 and 104 need to be open
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: wrong target, sorry
<sixofour> right now its the opposite
<bobbob1016> ActionParsnip, I need libplasma.so.2 to install compiz-kde, you know a repo that has that by chance?
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: apt-file search libplasma.so.2
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: sudo apt-get install libplasma2
<darius_> Ok that didn't work noren
<darius_> anyone ever use UBCD
<noren_> darius_: what was the error
<ActionParsnip> darius_: LOADS!
<darius_> Error 15 missing file
<ActionParsnip> darius_: its killer dude
<darius_> it wouldnt allow me to install grub
<darius_> i fucked it up big time
<ActionParsnip> darius_: your ubuntu live cd will allow you to install grub
<ActionParsnip> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darius_> so i install linux but then i am back to square one
<darius_> how do i take it off and install Windows first
<darius_> well fuck it let me get grub with linux first
<ActionParsnip> darius_: o, you only use the live cd to install grub to the chosen disk
<o0Chris0o> ActionParsnip: Having issue starting the burn, I click on start, and the application goes away, I just tried it a few times
<noren_> darius_: find /grub/stage1
<demon_> i need a lil help over here with monitor setting pls help
<darius_> ok hold on
<mefisto__> demon_: just ask, and someone will help if they can
<demon_> well its monitor settings i cant set my monitor
<demon_> if i put the other one i have its cool but when i put this one its not pls help
<noren_> demon_: what is the prob specify !!
<ActionParsnip> o0Chris0o: starting what burn?
<antoranz> join  #ubuntu+1
<demon_> i am running on 640*480
<antoranz> sorry
<asigalio5> hey does anybody know how to make ntfs in kubuntu?
<o0Chris0o> ripping a video from a disc, sorry
<demon_> can some one set my xorg for my monitor pls
<noren_> demon_: whats the diff betweenn two monitors
<ActionParsnip> asigalio5: you need ntfs-tools
<demon_> they are the same size just different brand :D
<darius_> how am i finding /grub/stage1
<ActionParsnip> asigalio5: apt-cache search ntfs
<asigalio5> what? :)
<sixofour> i have 3 drives, OS, 104 and 42...OS needs to be locked for sudo and 42 and 104 need to be open
<sixofour> right now its the opposite
<sixofour> how do i change permissions
<ActionParsnip> asigalio5: you need ntfs tools, the actual package name will show up in the apt-cache command, you can then use gparted to format the partition
<ActionParsnip> sixofour: chmod and chown
<asigalio5> hmm
<noren_> !grub | darius_
<ubottu> darius_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sixofour> yes , how?
<sixofour> typing chown doesn't magicly do what i need it to do :S
<o0Chris0o> ActionParsnip: I was trying to rip a video from a music dvd disc, a chapter
<asigalio5> ActionParsnip:  how to start application qtparted?
<noren_> o0Chris0o: what are u using acidrip
<sixofour> type qtparted into konsole
<darius_> can i do this with a flash drive instead
<sixofour> asigalio5:
<o0Chris0o> noren_: yeah I am
<sixofour> you might need sudo
<ActionParsnip> asigalio5: gksudo gparted
<ActionParsnip> sixofour: gpagted is a gu iapp, so needs gksudo
<sixofour> i just do sudo qtparted and it opens
<sixofour> well, sudo gparted
<sixofour> so how do i use those commands to change permission?
<noren_> darius_: u need Bootable Desktop/Live CD.
<p_quarles> except Kubuntu uses kdesudo
<mefisto__> sixofour: that can cause problems with gui apps. that's why there's kdesudo and gksudo
<sixofour> dunno, ive never used kdesudo command before
<darius_> ok i have a live cd but when i find grub can i put it on a flash drive
<mefisto__> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<DukeDrake> is there something like a manual for kubuntu on the net?
<sixofour> !manual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manual
<demon_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ActionParsnip> sixofour: sudo doesnt set up the environment for gui apps, thats why gksudo exists
<ActionParsnip> DukeDrake: theres manual pages for every command (and a few conf files) already on your system
<ActionParsnip> DukeDrake: you'd get less frustrated if you think "how do i do x" rather than "what can i do"
<test> hi folks -- got a machine here that is not detecting what the monitor and video card can do correctly -- it thinks that it can only do 800x600 but at work i had it running at 1024x768 just a lil bit ago -- how can i bypass the autodetection routine and make this thing give me the resolution i want?
<sixofour> anyways, my permissions thingy?
<ActionParsnip> test: set it in xorg.conf
<test> ActionParsnip: ok -- is there an example someplace i can work from?
<test> its been a while since i did that and i dont remember the syntax correctly
<DukeDrake> ActionParsnip: k, thanx =)
<ActionParsnip> test: http://pastebin.com/f74b493e4
<ActionParsnip> test: backup your original first
<test> ActionParsnip: thank you
<test> ok
<coreyman> since i configured my network device in the network file... can i remove knetwork manager
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: sure can
<mefisto__> coreyman: notice how positively ActionParsnip answered yes?
<coreyman> cool
<demon_> who can put more resolution in Xorg :P
<test> ActionParsnip: is the driver for ATI cards "aglx"?
<mefisto__> test: fglrx
<test> mefisto__: thank you --- fuzzy memory
<ActionParsnip> or it can be ati or radeon ;)
<coreyman> what is the name of knetwork manager so i can remove it from apt-get
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: dpkg -l | grep network | grep mana
<test> ActionParsnip: thank you
<coreyman> wtfreak does that say
<mefisto__> coreyman: ahh, I think it's networkmananger-kde or similar
<ActionParsnip> just query what is installed then reove whats not needed
<coreyman> k thx guys bye
<Guest84583> i'm having trouble with the nvidia drivers for my system. the resolution won't go past 640. anyone know what i need to do?
<mefisto__> common problem today
<mefisto__> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<o0Chris0o> Anyone here familiar with AcidRip? I am running into problems, I am currently running 8.10 Hardy Kubuntu. I am trying to rip some music videos off of my dvd disc, the DvD loads fine, when I click to start the process, the program closes
<mefisto__> Guest84583: the xorg.conf example at the bottom of that page is what you need. use gtf or cvt to generate modelines
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: you might have better luck with dvdrip
<antoranz> I can't start kde on jaunty... it could be related to another problem I have with apt (a segmentation fault)
<antoranz> so I'm on the failsave
<noren_> hey i wanted to install kubuntu 64bit is there a way installing it without burning a cd
<antoranz> I can start kwin, but that only renders the window decorations
<antoranz> what can i call that rendered the menu, etc?
<antoranz> try with a virtual machine writing on your disks... but that will require some hacking (I think) to be able to start later on the real hardware
<Guest84583> where do i enter the xorf cofig at?
<Guest84583> i'm new to the system and i can't figure out how to get my res up? i have no clue where to enter a xorf config at or anything else
<doleyb> noren_: yes there's a way, what is installed now?
<usuario> oi
<usuario> algum brasileiro?
<usuario> preciso de ajuda
<Wazmyn> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<usuario> estou com o Linux, nunca usei
<noren_> doleyb:; i got kubuntu 8.10 and also ubuntu 7.10 onn different partitiion
<confrey> hi everybody
<tacosarecool> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<confrey> I've just installed kubuntu and kde4.2, I'm using a eeepc, I tried to install eeepc-acpi-scritps, but it seem it needs a dipendencie : acpi-support-base, but it's not existing in ubuntu, what can I do?
<Guest72257> can someone please assist me with getting my nvidia drivers fixed?
<Guest72257> i'm new to the system just got it today and don't know much about it
<noren_> Guest72257: lsmod | grep nividia
<goofey> Guest72257: best to just state the problem you're having rather than asking for generic nvidia help - if someone knows the answer they will respond
<Guest72257> ok i have updated drivers but my res won't go past 640. i don't know how to fix this or what menu to go to
<noren_> Guest72257: sudo apt-get nividia-settings
<Guest72257> in konsole right?
<noren_> yes
<tacosarecool> no one is in off-topic ..(
<mefisto__> noren_: install?
<tacosarecool> Can I ask my question here?
<noren_> mefisto__: yes yes trying to figure out a way
<mefisto__> noren_: no I mean sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings  ^^
<tacosarecool> Well is burning wavs to a data cd the equivalent to burning a audio cd?
<mefisto__> tacosarecool: not at all equivalent
<Guest72257> and what next?
<tacosarecool> oh I'm trying to keep the lyrics though
<tacosarecool> of the music
<tacosarecool> if it's already a wav will it convert over again? or will it not overwrite
<noren_> Guest72257: sudo nvidia-settings
<Guest72257> it says i'm using the latest version
<goofey> tacosarecool: I think that depends if audio cd's support lyrics
<goofey> Guest72257: good
<tacosarecool> and actually someone on my IM said it is equivalent
<tacosarecool> and he's an audiophile
<Guest72257> so why won't my res go over 640?
<goofey> tacosarecool: well, there's one way to find out for the cost of 1 cd
<goofey> Guest72257: run kdesudo nvidia-settings - you can change the rez with that app
<goofey> Guest72257: just like noren_ said
<mefisto__> tacosarecool: audiocd is definitely not the same as a data cd with wav files
<Guest72257> goofey  it won't let me set it past 640
<tacosarecool> but will data cd with wav work with mp3 players
<tacosarecool> I mean
<tacosarecool> cd players
<goofey> tacosarecool: not likely
<tacosarecool> oh ok thanks
<goofey> since they won't be audio cd's
<mefisto__> tacosarecool: depends on the cd player. many of them play mp3 files
<tacosarecool> but I'm talking about burning wavs to a data cd
<goofey> tacosarecool: well, anything that can play mp3's will likley play wavs
<tacosarecool> wavs are what usually burn on k3b or gnomebake on audio d
<tacosarecool> cd
<mefisto__> tacosarecool: again, depends on the player. I've never seen a CD player that plays wav files, but there are ones that play mp3s
<mefisto__> tacosarecool: get an audiocd and look at the files on it. not wav files at all
<flabr> hi there...what is the command to determine which graphic card I have?
<goofey> tacosarecool: sure, k3b burns wavs to audio cds, but the format of the cd is differnet from data cd's - that
<flabr> i know it is ATI
<goofey> that
<goofey> 's the issue
<Guest72257> how do i get to the forum?
<goofey> Guest72257: nvidia-settings won't go past 640?
<noren_> Guest72257: whichhh forum
<sixofour> sudo unrar e x Outgoing.rar doesn't work, but i need both options [e and x]
<Guest72257> no they won't  go past 640 and i'll go to any forum that will help
<mefisto__> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<noren_> Guest72257: lspci | grep -i ati
<goofey> sixofour: seems to me the command would be unrar -ex Outgoing.rar
<sixofour> it doesn'ty work
<sixofour> it says incorrect useage blah blah
<mefisto__> sixofour: does having both e and x make sense?
<sixofour> e extracts to current directy and X keeps filepaths
<sixofour> x*
<flabr> hi there...anyone knows where i can find a driver for ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600] ... ???
<noren_> hey i wanted to install kubuntu 64bit is there a way installing it without burning a cd
<goofey> sixofour: if by full path they mean starting with /, then no, it doesn't make sense to do both
<noren_> flabr: lspci | grep -i ati
<sixofour> what?
<sixofour> if i use just e it dumps each file without preserving directory tree
<goofey> noren_: I've heard you can put the "live cd" on a thumb drive
<sixofour> i tried with sudo unrar x Outgoing.rar /mnt/104/ and it works
<noren_> goofey: cant i do that dirrectly from an iso
<sixofour> how do i change write permissions for /mnt104/ and /mnt42/
<sixofour> ?
<sixofour> ./mnt/42/*
<flabr> noren_: thanks...just found the driver...my card is .. Radeon Mobility X1600 ... thanks
<goofey> noren_: if it's not one one of the places that your going to install to, yes - mount the iso using loop
<sixofour> both currently require sudo, while /too/ doesn't :/
<sixofour> ./root*
<goofey> sixofour: maybe try without the e flag? (ie, no flags at all)
<sixofour> ugh...man, typos for the loss
<sixofour> that will destroy my install
<sixofour> kubuntu install;
<noren_> goofey:;;; well i wanna install onn a different partition
<sixofour> because the archive is bigger than the drive my OS is on lol
<sedeki> is there a good iTunes equvialent?
<goofey> sixofour: and how was e or x going to get around that issue?
<sixofour> e extracts to the directory you are in
<sixofour> not the /home/ folder
<sixofour> x preserves the file system of the archive
<sixofour> the archvie has about 20 folders 200 subfolders and about 687625 files
<sixofour> all which need to be intact
<sixofour> only using 3 removes the folders and just dumps every file into  the directory
<sixofour> e*
<goofey> sixofourI *think* you may misunderstand the purpose of the e flag.  I *think* it says to flatten the subdirectories.  running the unrar command should output to the current directory, not the directory the rar file is in.  What do you think?
<goofey> noren_: so you want to install without booting to the install media?
<noren_> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sixofour> sudo unrar /pathrofile/ will always extact to /home/
<sixofour> doesn't matter where the archive is or where you are
<sixofour> atleats that is my expriense
<goofey> sixofour: that doesn't sound right
<sixofour> beside si did it without using e
<sixofour> i specified an output fodler
<noren_> goofey: i just dont want to burn one more cd i have the kubuntu 64bit iso  wanna istall that
<goofey> noren_: right, but how to install without booting to the install media?
<sixofour> sudo unrar x Outgoing.rar /mnt/104/
<goofey> noren_: I'm not aware of a way to do that
<noren_> goofey: thats right ii got this linnkk but trying to figure out what it says >> http://www.linuxbasement.com/content/installing-ubuntu-or-other-distributuin-without-burning-a-cd
<sixofour> anyways
<sixofour> how do i change write permissions for a whole partition?
<sixofour> i want to lock the OS partition and open 104 and 42
<sixofour> right now i need sudo to modify 104 and 42, but not the OS drive
<MrLDK> sixofour: man chmod , man chown
<sixofour> man chmod?
<mefisto__> sixofour: and maybe man fstab
<sixofour> ???
<sixofour> if it was as easy as knowing the command i wouldn't even be asking
<mefisto__> sixofour: man <command> will give you a manual on that command
<sixofour> typing chwon into knosle does nothing, so i asume there is more to it
<GWild> hello all
<goofey> noren_: that page makes my head explode (and I used Gentoo for 5 years)
<GWild> goofey: Ah - I just stopped after 3.........
<noren_> goofey: same here, me trying to google some more
<mefisto__> noren_: have you seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<gabriel_> i'm gussing there is no way to run IE in a tab in firefox?
<mefisto__> gabriel_: it can be done in windows, with a firefox extension. no idea if it would work in linux, but you would need IE installed first anyway
<sixofour> yes but this still doesn't explaine chown lol
<gabriel_> mefisto__: yeah it said IE tab is not supported in linux
<sixofour> change the owner of a partition...to....what?
<sixofour> what group is the one that doesn't need sudo to access the files
<mefisto__> sixofour: to your user? who owns it now?
<gabriel_> we use outlook web access at work, and you can only get full functionality if you run it in IE :/
<sixofour> there is only one user sixofour
<sixofour> so i asume sixofour owns everything
<tmeixner> gabriel_: You can install ie6 on linux: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page It's for webdevelopers who need to test on ie6.
<sixofour> but i still need sudo to alter 104 and 42
<sixofour> [104 and 42 are two partitions]
<gabriel_> tmeixner: coolers.. and then u think IE tab will work even?
<sixofour> and i don't need sudo to alter, i guess its /root/
<mefisto__> sixofour: no, sixofour owns sixofour's files. that's why you need sudo to do things in directories not owned by you
<sixofour> so i need to put /mnt/104/ and /mnt/42/ in sixofour's ownership?
<maco> gabriel_: IE tab requires that you be on Windows still
<tmeixner> I don't know what ie tab is, it's just the ie6 binaries installed in wine.
<sixofour> but sixofour is the admin :/
<maco> gabriel_: go with ies4linux as tmeixner suggested
<maco> tmeixner: its a firefox extension for wndows that uses IE's renderer inside a firefox tab instead of gecko
<maco> tmeixner: it does requie that you're on an IE-native system though
<mefisto__> sixofour: ls -l to see which user owns them. are they linux partitions? also, they could be mounted read-only
<gabriel_> maco: so... yeah i will still have to fire up IE to view our crappy web mail then... damn MS
<tmeixner> maco: that's like putting lipstick on a pig
<sixofour> they are both ext3
<sixofour> how do i leave "man"?
<mefisto__> sixofour: Q
<sixofour> uh..root owns everything
<sixofour> er
<sixofour> this is jsut this drive
<sixofour> er files
<sixofour> i want the whole drive
<mefisto__> sixofour: then you would use chown -R sixofour:sixofour /mount/point/of/partition  to do all the files
<sixofour> how do i find the owner of / ?
<GWild> sixofour: ls -l or ls -a
<mefisto__> sixofour: you don't want to change /   it should be    root  root
<mefisto__> sixofour: so it would be ls -l /      to list  /
<sixofour> is there a not so crappy brwoser otu there for files?
<sixofour> dolphin is ...well, lets not go there
<peaches> no wait let's go there
<adi_> hi all
<sixofour> ujsing kongqueror atm
<sixofour> konqueror *
<peaches> love dolphin .. whats it not doing for you
<sixofour> dolphin gets more fatal errors than windows ME
<sixofour> its as if they stole the code to IE, made it worse, thenr eleased it
<adi_> what packages should install from medibuntu to watch almost any video and audio format in kubuntu hardy 64 bit?
<peaches> ok i dont get any crashes really :( maybe a freeze when mplayerthumbs tries to thumbnail some mp4s but not really any dolphin crashes
<sixofour> i mean even switching folders, half the time dolphin doesn't update the status bar information and it shows the size left of the previous drive
<sixofour> if i move from one fodler to another, soemtimes it doesn't display the files or says its empty when its not
<sixofour> or sometimes it freezes
<sixofour> turns into a big stupid grey box
<sixofour> and does the "not responding" stuff
<peaches> wow thats a whole l ot of suck. i havent gotten any of that
<sixofour> i'm going to use firefox to brwose my folders here in a minute lol
<adi_> any idea anyone?
<adi_> thanks.
<peaches> dunno off hand what it uses to monitor filesystem but looks like there a problem with that library
<peaches> sixofour: what version of stuff are you on anyway?
<sixofour> adi_:  try ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<sixofour> kubuntu 8.10
<adi_> and should I stay with kaffeine or install vlc or maplayer?
<sixofour> 32bit
<sixofour> vlc has alot of good words about it
<adi_> who has the best integration with firefox?
<sixofour> never hear bad stuff
<sixofour> no clue, maby vlc?
<mefisto__> adi_: w64codecs    and libdvdcss2 for playing encrypted DVDs
<adi_> I have never played dvd and i know i'll never play dvd :9
<noren> qtparted does not let me create ext3 only ext2
<adi_> :)
<adi_> just avi from torrent
<mefisto__> adi_: just w64codecs then
<adi_> ok :)
<adi_> and should I stay with kaffeine?
<adi_> or get vlc?
<peaches> try vlc
<mefisto__> adi_: you can install kubuntu-restricted-extras too, which should install w64codecs and other things too, like java, flash plugin, etc
<sixofour> noren use gparted
<mefisto__> adi_: use which ever player you prefer
<adi_> ok so the best is kubuntu restricted extras...?
<sixofour> thats aprt of it
<sixofour> there may be more
<sixofour> most video fiels out there are proprietary
<sixofour> and certainly all the popular ones
<sixofour> i don't know any free or open formats
<mefisto__> adi_: that installs more than just the codecs. all the popular non-free stuff will be installed
<sixofour> yeah adl-
<sixofour> what he said
<adi_> ok but should I try to enable restricted repos
<sixofour> sure
<adi_> I've just made a fresh install of kubuntu hardy
<adi_> so I think is only default repos... right?
<LetsGo67> Why are there a bunch of warcraftelves3 in my Gmail contact list?
<sixofour> lol
<mefisto__> adi_: if you've added the medibuntu repo it will install from medibuntu
<LetsGo67> Am I hacked sixofour?
<adi_> no I have not added medibuntu. now im installing from "add/remove apps"
<adi_> kubuntu restricted extras.
<sixofour> highly doubt your gmail account weas hacked
<adi_> ok thanks very much guys :)
<sixofour> either there is a way to add yoruself to soneones contasct, or someone got your info from your pc
<LetsGo67> Sixofur why is my contact list filled with multiple warcraftelves3?
<sixofour> no idea, ask google?
<mefisto__> why ask sixofour about your email account?
<LetsGo67> This is scaring me....
<korisnik> maybe keylogger.... backstabbing "friends"
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> kubuntu cannot play .wavs by default, even with restricted extras?
<sixofour> hrm, amarok appears to be broke :/
<sixofour> #amarok
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> I've a problem with the audio I can't listen sound just a rustle
<korisnik> c'mon, answer to man!
#kubuntu 2009-03-12
<pier> good night
<pier> at all
<kaddi> hi... i'm trying to connect two laptops to each other with an ehternet cable. but have no idea how to do this. any help? one laptop is running intrepid sie otherone gutsy
<doleyb> kaddi: get an ethernet hub, or get a crossover adapter
<Slartibartfast> kaddi: there are also special crosss over ethernet cables, but a normal ethernet cable won't work
<kaddi> no way to do this like that?
<maco> kaddi: if the hardware's new enough it may work
<maco> many NICs nowadays can figure out how to work in the absense of a crossover cable
<kaddi> what would i have to do to check if my pc will be capable?
<maco> try it and see
<mefisto__> that's cool maco I didn't know that. so just one of them would need to work, right?
<Slartibartfast> maco: mmm i didn't know that ...
<maco> if you connect them together and set IP addresses for both with routes that'll let them talk, it should work
<maco> mefisto__: i dont know if its one or both
<maco> Slartibartfast: i learned this when i had to conect sans-router (so i wouldnt have to change its route settings) to my print server
<maco> bf told me that new hardware can detect it so give it a try, and hey, it worked
<mefisto__> crossover cables are not hard to find though kaddi. you could even make one yourself if you're into that kind of thing
<maco> mefisto__: theyre also not the sort of thing the average person has under their bed
<Slartibartfast> thats indeed nice to know ... :-) ...
<kaddi> mefisto__ the problem might be, that those aren't really my cables we're talking about.. they're just borrowed...
 * maco glances at pile of computer parts under teh bed
<mefisto__> maco: ok, so I'm not average
<mefisto__> maco: it's when they're ON the bed that it has become a problem :)
<kaddi> so what do i do to try and see? that was really my question.. suppose i plugged in, set the eth  connection so that each pc sees the other one as a gateway.. where should i see other pc showing up if it worked?
<maco> kaddi: if you can ping the other, it worked
<maco> if you want to exchange files, i suggest installing an ftp server on one
<genka> hi
<genka> could someone help me plz?
 * genka has just installed kubuntu and is a mindless pup
 * StR|Sangreal is willing to help but doesnt understand the question yet ;)
<genka> well i have a few
<genka> first one is on Kopete i get html code when someone sends me a message
<genka> how do i make it so that it actually sends a message?
<StR|Sangreal> hmm not sure
<genka> lol
<genka> errr
<StR|Sangreal> there were some issues as AOL changed their procol standards
<genka> i wish the body would show up
<genka> at least i could read that
<o0Chris0o> Anyone here familiar with AcidRip? I am running into problems, I am currently running 8.10 Hardy Kubuntu. I am trying to rip some music videos off of my dvd disc, the DvD loads fine, when I click to start the process, the program closes
<genka> but nothing shows up
<genka> hmmmmmm
<genka> also is there any way to view my windows directory on kubuntu?
<StR|Sangreal> i use pidgin instead of kopete, and i had to manually upgrade to 2.5.5 because the main versions were not compatible with the new aol standards
<danub> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<StR|Sangreal> genka
<StR|Sangreal> yes you can
<StR|Sangreal> first open dolphin
<StR|Sangreal> and in the left panel
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: it might help diagnosing what's wrong if you start it from commandline, make it crash, then see what the error messages say in konsole
<sixofour> i accedently deleted all the bars and menus off my desktop, how do i restore them to tehir default?
<StR|Sangreal> there will be sth like "volume vfat0" or similar
<StR|Sangreal> its very likely some of other non unix partitions
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: I'm not very familiar with the terminal, but getting there, how can I do that?
<kaddi> maco: it's a one time thing: i need to get about 5 Gb of data from my old pc to my new one. and i just wanted to avoid using my painfully slow usbdrive. so i don't think ftp is a good solution ;)
<genka> no sth on the left lol
<genka> i have a dual boot that installed through windows
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: start it by typing   acidrip   in konsole, then do what you need to do to make it crash
<Slartibartfast> what dpkg command let me see from which package a certain binary is from? .....
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: when it's crashed paste what's in konsole at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give us the url it returns here so we can look at it
<mefisto__> Slartibartfast: maybe you want to install apt-file, then apt-file search <binary-file>  will tell you what package(s) contain that file
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: it doesnt give me an error, when I click start, it shuts off, but it gives me an error when it started, I will paste the link here in a sec
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/130002/
<Slartibartfast> mefisto__: Thanks ... will do, just thought there was also some option i could give to dpkg to do that
<BluesKaj> genka, wubi ?
<usuario> where is Brazil chat?
<sixofour> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kaddi> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: can you play any of the chapters and watch them in the preview tab?
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: It freezes
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: there's also a debug button at bottom left of the the window that will open up a box where you can see messages telling you what acidrip is actually doing in the background
<mefisto__> bottom right, sorry
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: I actually tried that, but it don't spit out any errors when I try to rip a video and preview it
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: in the settings tab, do you have mencoder, mplayer, lsdvd, /tmp/  in the first 4 fields?
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: yes I do
<usuario> how do i change my name?
<Slartibartfast> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Slartibartfast> :-P
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: do you have a video file you can test mplayer with?
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: yes I do one sec
<Slartibartfast> Guest19562: if you are root when using irc you are "asking" for problems
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: you should have mplayer in your menu, or start it from konsole with    gmplayer
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: it plays fine
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: can you play the dvd normally in a player?
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: or another way to ask the question is, have you installed libdvdcss2 to play encrypted DVDs?
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: I'm not sure....I installed the restricted extras
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: and yes it plays regularly in dvd player
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: so yes, you can play the DVD in a player (eg mplayer) in linux?
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: correct
<o0Chris0o> sorry for the long reply, had company come in quick
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: I'm out of ideas. I can tell you I don't get the       Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton     errors, just       AcidRip message - No configuration file found, nevermind
<o0Chris0o> hmmm alright
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: have you tried with dvdrip?
<o0Chris0o> will it allow me to rip certain chapters? I wint to be able to rip individual chapters in a dvd, not one big file
<o0Chris0o> I will give it a try
<o0Chris0o> installing now
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: it does basically the same as acidrip, but the interface is a little less straightforward
<o0Chris0o> alright
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: when you load the DVD, there's "specify chapter mode" that you set to "selection" which will then list the chapters
<o0Chris0o> alright
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: how do I load the dvd? I don't see the option
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: rip title tab, read DVD table of contents
<iain> hi I've got a problem here with text on screen in KNetwork Manager.  When I hover over the icon the text appears only for a second and is then replaced with a blank box.  When I go into any of the menu's, same thing.  Heck now that I look at it this program is doing the same thing.... there's no names just a list of face icons... until someone types something then the names appear for a second....
<iain> anyone know where I should start?
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: after ripping the chapter(s) you want, go to the transcode tab and "Transcode" button will turn it into an avi
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: odd, its not loading for me, the only tab thats showing for me is Storage Tab
<o0Chris0o> the rest is greyed otu
<o0Chris0o> aahh missing some of the tools
<o0Chris0o> I checked the dependincies
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: I was missing xvid4conf and rar
<iain> oh well I'll deal with it another time... later all
<rmrfslash> how can i watch quicktime in the browser on kubuntu?
<rmrfslash> do i need to install something for vlc?
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: they arent mandatory files, but I got them anyways, still the rest of the tabs are greyed out except storage
<o0Chris0o> ahh nvm mefisto__ I had to create it first :D
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: oh, you mean create project?
<o0Chris0o> yeah, I didn't do that before
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: like I said it's not as straightforward as acidrip
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: indeed :)
<o0Chris0o> wow 28 hours?
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: says fps is 2.6
<mefisto__> 28 hours? how long is the video? I just did a test and it made a 3 min avi in about 2 minutes
<mefisto__> did you select a chapter? or the whole dvd?
<o0Chris0o> it wouldn't let me select at least 1 chapter, so I selected the title of where the videos where
<o0Chris0o> I know before in windows, it only took a few hours
<KDesk> hi, where can I ask something about kubutnu jaunty?
<mefisto__> #ubuntu+1
<KDesk> mefisto__:  thanks :
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: on the right of the title list, there is "specify chapter mode". if you change it to "selection" it lists the chapters on the right there
<goofey> mefisto__: I didn't know that existed - nice!
<o0Chris0o> ahhh, I see
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: odd, I tried selecting one of the titles and its saying its too small and useless and I should delete it, its 7 minute video
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: the title is 7 minutes? or a chapter in a title?
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: sorry excuse me the chapter in the title
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: either way it should work though. I did a 3 min avi like I said and it work flawlessly
<o0Chris0o> yeah I dunno man, :(
<o0Chris0o> Still getting same error
<o0Chris0o> I have no clue why
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: try acidrip again. wouldn't it be nice if it just magically worked now?
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: lol, that would be too easy, its ripping a video, I went down further on the chapter to chapter 4 and its ripping, going to wait and check it out
<rafael_> jesus is love
<rafael_> brasil?
<o0Chris0o> transcoding now
<hua> :)
<o0Chris0o> hmm wasn't even the whole video
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: acidrip is working lol
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: on chapter 4, must be something with the first 3 tracks that produces an error?
<sixofour> so, i'm trying to change my password, when i click the browse button it shows my partitions as empty when they arn't
<sixofour> same with any program
<sixofour> that borwses the file system
<sixofour> like if i brwose to my data drive in amarok, its empty...
<Gon> What is the name of the project in launchpad, which corresponds to the package which has the dialogues to add network folders in konqueror/dolphin?
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: I just got back, I can't believe my eyes! I was just joking
<Gon> i want to add some spanish translations
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: it started to go on chapter 4, its freezing up and the encoding status don't seem to be moving :(
<o0Chris0o> I also don't even hear my dvd rom moving so I dunno
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: how long did it take you to rip a video
<sixofour> hrm
<sixofour> its saying my drives are empty
<o0Chris0o> !rip
<ubottu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<mykevelli> anyone available to answer some basic linux (specifically kubuntu) questions?
<stealth-> sure
<stealth-> ill try, anyways
<mykevelli> okay, thanks.  I have pretty extensive experience in windows but i just installed linux for the first time last night :P  I'm trying to figure out how to get my sound working.
<mykevelli> im guessing I dont hav a driver for it installed
<mykevelli> but really dont have a clue where to start looking
<stealth-> sound doesnt work at all, im guessing?
<mykevelli> correct
<stealth-> one sec, ill do a little research :)
<devilsadvocate> mykevelli, can you check if your volume is turned up?
<mykevelli> thank you.  this is on a laptop that is roughly a year old, by the way
<mykevelli> and yes, my volume is turned up :)
<devilsadvocate> mykevelli, also, do you have an intel hda thingy?
<stealth-> okay, if you can find the kde program called sound, then it should list the installed drivers, If any
<mykevelli> its just called sound?  i have one called Kmix
<stealth-> no
<mykevelli> devilsadvocate: could you clarify?  im not sure I understand
<stealth-> there is also, KDE control module, which may lead to that
<devilsadvocate> mykevelli, some of the intel high definition audio chipsets are reported to have issues with some linux distros/versions... if you have intel hda then if nothing works you may have to look into that as a possible source of the problem
<mykevelli> I do not see it. no
<mykevelli> is there a way to see what the name of my audio card is?
<mykevelli> a linux version of Device Manager, if you will.
<mykevelli> im honestly, not sure the name of my soundcard, to be honest.
<devilsadvocate> mykevelli, there is a device manager _somewhere_ in the kde control panel. simpler way is to just run lspci on a terminal (command line)
<devilsadvocate> mykevelli, also, can you pastebin the output of lsmod | grep snd
<stealth-> mykevelli: I cant really be of much help here, as of I have never had any experience with linux sound issues. Sorry, but I think devilsadvocate would be more accustomed to helping you
<devilsadvocate> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mykevelli> i was just about to ask if there was a grep to get just the sound part
<devilsadvocate> mykevelli, for lspci, i think you should grep for Audio. that isnt always foolproof. even the snd grep for lsmod is a bit of a guess :)
<mykevelli> ah
<mykevelli> there is a single line.  should i still pastebin it?
<devilsadvocate> you can just paste it then
<mefisto__> mykevelli: you could also do   lshw -C multimedia
<mykevelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/130027/
<mykevelli> mefisto__: here is the result of that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/130029/
<mykevelli> it is indeed intel hda though
<mykevelli> so it may just be the problem devilsadvocate mentioned before
<mefisto__> mykevelli: look here, it probably applies to your soundcard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<sixofour> how can i search my pc for files
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: find / -name filename
<sixofour> with a gui
<Slartibartfast> ah :-)
<sixofour> i'm using dolphin
<sixofour> ..and i don't know exact file name
<sixofour> firefox downlaoded something but i can't go to download location
<sixofour> go to download location
<sixofour> and my quotes don't work
<o0Chris0o> its usaually set as your desktop
<sixofour> is there an auto arrange for my icons
<Slartibartfast> ah ... you can open the download manager in firefox again ...
<sixofour> wtf i can't type quates
<sixofour> quotes
<Slartibartfast> CTRL Y
<devilsadvocate> mykevelli, you can try following throgh that forum topic. From personal experience, though, i'd suggest you recheck your volume settings (not muted, turned up) once again :)
<sixofour> what is ctrl y
<sixofour> can't do question marks either
<sixofour> actually, my shift doesn't work
<sixofour> wtf
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: in firefox ... it opens the download windows
<mykevelli> devilsadvocate:  im checking into it now.  but im pretty sure its not my volume.
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: there you can see the downloaded file ...
<devilsadvocate> sixofour, you might have a keymapping issue
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: you still around?
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: yes
<sixofour> the downlaod window is open
<sixofour> but i need to find the file
<sixofour> on my drive
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: I got it to rip a video...finally but I see lines when there is movement from the ppl in the video
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: right click the file you downloaded ...
<sixofour> ive already said twice that dioesn't work
<sixofour> you can't go to download location
<sixofour> it asks what program to use to open the download location
<mefisto__> o0Chris0o: any movement? or is it extreme, fast motion that causes the lines?
<sixofour> man wtf all the sudden my shift keys do nothing
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: Sorry ... thought it would say open download folder
<sixofour> it does say that
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: any movement
<sixofour> but that's not what it does when you click it
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: also, it doesn't rip the entire video :(
<Slartibartfast> In Dolphin you can use CTRL + F
<devilsadvocate> Slartibartfast, is strigi indexing enabled by default? (dont think it is...)
<Slartibartfast> Hmmm ... not sure
<Slartibartfast> just tested with *.avi ... and it just found the files
<mefisto__> strigi is supposed to be enabled, but doesn't work. it's not good for searching filenames much anyway, it's great at finding file content
<sixofour> so, shift does nothing, any ideas , this is a stion
<sixofour> ugh
<mefisto__> to use strigi, alt-F2 and type strigidaemon, then alt-F2 strigiclient where you can start indexing, and do a search when enough files have been indexed
<Slartibartfast> But when using Dolphin and use CTRL F, doeos this also use strigi ?
<o0Chris0o> mefisto__: I am still getting "The Chapter is too small. Its useless"
<mefisto__> sixofour: when you right-click firefox downloads and "open containing folder" does anything happen?
<sixofour> it asks em what program to open open containign fodler with
<sixofour> me
<mefisto__> Slartibartfast: no, that's not strigi
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: dolphin ?
<sixofour> where is dolphin
<mefisto__> sixofour: ok, just set it to be /usr/bin/dolphin or /usr/bin/konqueror
<sixofour> i have to browse to it from root
<Slartibartfast> /usr/bin/dolphin ... i guess
<sixofour> there is no application named dolphin
<sixofour> or a folder
<mefisto__> typo?
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: when choosing the application you already see the folder where the file in which it is downloaded
<Slartibartfast> you said you use dolphin ... as file browser
<mykevelli> devilsadvocate: Mind making sure I'm reading this right before I start trying stuff? My audio card is ALC660VD.  SO i need to go to the section for that and just try appending the things in that list to my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file?
<mykevelli> in a line like this:  options snd-hda-intel model=<one word from the group at a time>
<devilsadvocate> mykevelli, yeah
<klobster> any group I can join to give suggestions to apt-get developers?
<klobster> also, hello this is klobster
<mykevelli> hmm, what is the undo command in vim?
<klobster> in windows : (
<Slartibartfast> mykevelli: u
<mykevelli> errr, just U?
<Slartibartfast> ESC u
<mykevelli> ok thanks
<mykevelli> is it possible to undo more than one command?
<Slartibartfast> mykevelli: yes i think so ... not sure .. can try press u again
<mykevelli> :/ it just undoes the undo.
<mykevelli> how about just closing this file without saving it.  i tried using the arrow keys and it was entering in capital C and D's instead of moving up and down
<Slartibartfast> mykevelli: use :q! close without safe
<kamilin> hey
<Slartibartfast> mykevelli: maybe you use vi then insead of vim .... ?
<kamilin> would sum1 give me a hand?
<Slartibartfast> instead*
<kamilin> i need to install a package with dpkg but havn't been able to
<Slartibartfast> kamilin: dpkg -i .... doesn't work?
<kamilin> yup i do dpkg -i but
<klobster> fine, fail.  anyone know shuttlewors email address?
<mefisto__> mykevelli: try nano instead, it's much easier
<kamilin> the last thiing that appears on coonsole is that is configuring
<mykevelli> I will as soon as I can figure out how to get out of this file without saving it
<klobster> *shuttleworths
<kamilin> but no installing at all
<mykevelli> I don't know what :q! means.
<mefisto__> mykevelli: :q enter  (colon Q enter key)
<Slartibartfast> what kind of package ? ... no error messages? ..
<Slartibartfast> kamilin: ^^
<kamilin> i'm gonna tgry again then i'll tell ya everything
<kamilin> *try
<kamilin> brb
<mykevelli> mefisto__: ahh. thanks.
<klobster> go to #vim
<Slartibartfast> mykevelli: if you made changes it maybe asks if you want to write out the changes to file ... with  :q! you force to quit without write out the changes
<mykevelli> yeah I saw that.  Thanks.
<mykevelli> it just didnt seem intuitive (at least to me) to just type colon then q.  i guess i was voerthinkging it
<mykevelli> over thinking*
<mefisto__> mykevelli: it drives me mad every time
<mykevelli> mefisto__: nano seems a lot friendlier :)
<o0Chris0o> back
<votaguz> hi all, i have a error, when i try copy a directory to my Blackberry SD card y get a Input
<votaguz> output error
<votaguz> Exist a way to correct errors on the SD card from Konsole ?
<kamilin> hey back
<kamilin> btw how do i know my bluetooth reference?
<Slartibartfast> kamilin: you have installed the kde bluetooth framework ? / can you find kmenu > applications > Internet kdebluetooth4 ?
<devilsadvocate> mykevelli, nano is a lot friendlier. after you spend time with nano writing code, though, you realize you need something more, at which point the effort to learn vim is justified
<kamilin> im on ubuntu 8.04 with gnome
<devilsadvocate> i'm told that holds for emacs wrt vim as well, though, so.
<mykevelli> devilsadvocate: ahh I see.  Actually I was wrong earlier.  I was using vi anyways.
<Slartibartfast> why then you ask question in #kubuntu?
<Slartibartfast> kamilin: ^^
<kamilin> cuz it autologged in
<Slartibartfast> better ask gnome questions in #ubuntu
<kamilin> u_u
<kamilin> well ty anyways
<kamilin> cya later when i try kubuntu :D
<Slartibartfast> kamilin: :-) np
<mike_> anyone else having huge problems with k3b in 8.10
<Guest12581> anyone else having huge problems with k3b in 8.10
<Guest12581> k3b wont burn anything
<Guest12581> tells me that dao might fix but that doesn't fix
<Guest12581> neither does sudo apt-get purge k3b and then a reinstall
<Guest12581> I think it is a problem with the bacjend
<Guest12581> -j+k
<Guest12581> vbox also wont let me mount the drive but the drive works ifne in windows
<oh7fdn> is there known solution to bug that crashes kppp in kubuntu 8.10 when tryin to add phonenumber?
<DaSkreech> Guest12581: k3b works fine here
<DaSkreech> Guest12581: backend is wodim
<Guest12581> (K3bDevice::HalConnection) lock queued for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVDR___PX_810SA
<rulo_> hello
<rulo_> i need help whit virtualbox im new =)
<husayn> oyeee
<husayn> where r all of u
<rulo_> español?
<rulo_> o0
<rulo_> hey
<husayn> oyee
<rulo_> puedes ayudarme xD?
<rulo_> con el virtualbox?
<doleyb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<husayn> naso deso keso
<rulo_> #ubuntu-es
<rulo_> o0
<husayn> espansh na so
<husayn> can u chat on urdu
<husayn> rulo where r u
<husayn> rulo
<rulo_> mexico
<rulo_> how can change channel to spanish?
<husayn> english and urdu
<husayn> ask REFAIL nADAL
<husayn> :d
<doleyb> rulo_: /join #ubuntu-es
<mykevelli> im trying to run the command ./configure and I get the error message: "error: C compiler cannot create executables" anyone have any ideas why?
<mykevelli> this is the first time I have tried to run this command, by the way
<eatThisAndDie> mykevelli, do you have gcc?
<eatThisAndDie> if you don't I think you need to install the package build-essential (or build-essentials)
<mykevelli> eatThisAndDie: great question.  I dont have a clue.  How can I check?
<eatThisAndDie> try just typing 'gcc'
<mykevelli> 'gcc: no input files'
<eatThisAndDie> yeah you have gcc then.
<eatThisAndDie> Is there any other messages before that last line?
<eatThisAndDie> generally it would let you know if there are dependencies not met
<eatThisAndDie> btw, what you trying to compile?
<tweakedeh> How would I clear the temp?
<eatThisAndDie> tweakedeh: what temp?
<mykevelli> eatThisAndDie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/130056/
<carutsu> hello everyone!... my laptop is experiencing high temperatures :/ ... and only 1 fan is active (yet all the time)... so I was looking in google and found (and tried) that i should do "echo -n 3 > /proc/acpi/fan/[FAN]/state" well I did it (for all my five fans) but when I cat again all of 'em are shown as off
<mykevelli> and I am trying to compile alsa drivers
<carutsu> :/ what should I do?
<SandGorgon> anybody see the description of the KDE + EXT4 bug on slashdot today - there's a lot of blame laying on the way KDE is maintaining its config files. Not good...
<tweakedeh> eatThisAndDie: my temporary files
<rulo_> who can helme for activate webcam usb in windows virtualizated in virtualbox i can run it!
<carutsu> cat /proc/acpi/fan/C32[4567]/state shows off, off, off and on (i'd preffer them all auto)
<eatThisAndDie> mykevelli: 1. you'll need to check the config.log, it could be trying to wirte to a folder you don't have the permissions to.
<DaSkreech> tweakedeh: which temporary files ?
<tweakedeh> DaSkreech: /tmp
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: Why is that not good
<tweakedeh> all of them.
<DaSkreech> tweakedeh: They are cleared every day and everytime you reboot
<tweakedeh> k
<DaSkreech> any particular reason you want them gone now?
<DaSkreech> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<carutsu> !temp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temp
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: well the bug report mentions a lot of ways in which the writing of config files assumes ext3 behavior - so any change of filesystems essentially breaks it
<eatThisAndDie>  mykevelli: 2. if (1) applies, you could try setting the --prefix flag to a folder that you knw you have permissions to. i.e /home/USERNAME/opt/APPLICATIONNAME
<eatThisAndDie> !tmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp
<eatThisAndDie> !/tmp
<carutsu> !temperature
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temperature
<carutsu> =?
<carutsu> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<mykevelli> eatThisAndDie: yeah i did open that file but i'm really not sure what i'm looking for.  nothing particularly jumped out at me.
<eatThisAndDie> you wanna try pastebin-ing it?
<mykevelli> eatThisAndDie: sure
<eatThisAndDie> mykevelli: perhaps you could try the prefix flag
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: Still not sure why that's bad
<DaSkreech> or to be more accurate. Not good
<mykevelli> eatThisAndDie: I'm not sure how to do that (only been using linux for about 24 hours).  care to clarify?
<eatThisAndDie> private then
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: oh it simply corrupts them and then ... reinstall time! (bug 317781)
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: Well then don't use ext4 :)
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: dont think that's exactly the solution now is it - it is interesting in the way, KDE is breaking, but Gnome is not
<DaSkreech> Gnome breaks as well
<DaSkreech> anything that writes small files often breaks
<mefisto__> I've got a kubuntu jaunty install using ext4 and it's humming along nicely so far
<DaSkreech> well and doesn't fsync(fd) before writing
<DaSkreech> Aparently XFS has the same issue and I've been running XFS for about 3 years now with no issues
<SandGorgon> the fact that it hasnt hit you  does not mean it does not exist - it looks like a fairly wide-reported bug
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: but to address the it's Not good statement ext4 is not in production use and this was found out before it was deployed and long before it's in common use so how is it bad ?
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: clearing /tmp daily, is that a debian thing, or just ubuntus? I'm assuming it's a cronjob that handles that?
<DaSkreech> Yes check your /etc/cron.daily
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: ext4 is marked as stable - it is intended to go into production, not in beta. There are some patches going to go in 2.6.30 that will minimize the effect, however that in no way mitigates the fact that these issues need to br resolved.
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: Right and they were highlighted before ext4 is in wide usage. Why is it bad?
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: ok i am missing something here - are you suggesting that the fixes be done in ext4? because if KDE does not play nice with a FS, intended for production use, it looks to be "bad"
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: Huh?
<maco> note: gnome and kde both have the issue
<SandGorgon> maco: correct - but what is the solution ?
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: It's been pointed out a few times already
<DaSkreech> which again is why I was interested why this is bad :)
<maco> SandGorgon: ted said there was a different function call that should be used to force it to actually write, didnt he?
<maco> he also suggested using a db instead of a billion text files, but :(
<DaSkreech> It's the same one that Firefox tried to patch out for 3.0.3
<maco> the lack of text files is why i quit e17
<SandGorgon> maco: fsyncdatawrite.. ur right on that one
<DaSkreech> It flushes the entire file buffer to the disk
<DaSkreech> which is really sucky for performance as he noted
<SandGorgon> i think patches went into sqlite to allocate memory in chunks rather than on every alloc
<SandGorgon> this fixed (will fix) the problem
<DaSkreech> Right so he said that the configuration of applications needs to be rethought the seperation of all apps delineeated databases rewritten and then all will be well
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: does it sound a bit too close to the Windows Registry ???? i begin to get palpitations on that one
<DaSkreech> It does
<DaSkreech> plus it drops the robustness of the system quite a bit in my view
<DaSkreech> but as I pointed out this has been found out quite early so over all it's quite good
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: i hope so too
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: a) you can run ext4 in ext3 mode so if push comes shove distros will ship with it like that
<DaSkreech> b) ext4 knows the extent of the issue so they will make some compromises as you noted with some patches
<DaSkreech> hopefully the kernel will patch at some point that the filesysnc isn't so damned if you do damned if you don't for large scale app writers
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: what is worrying is that the last few comments of the bug reports mentions not pulling in the patches (for the 2.6.30 kernel which remedies this issue with file truncation) for Jaunty
<DaSkreech> and for the long term we can build a solid config system that satisfies UNIX requirements and is both performance and robust friendly while allowing recovery
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: They will probably just flip on ext3 compatibilty then
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: true...
<DaSkreech> so you lose the performance edge for ext4 in daily use but get the other perks
<DaSkreech> in any case ext4 isn't default in Jackalope
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: and IMHO neither should it be marked as stable to use
<DaSkreech> What?
<DaSkreech> Jackalope and ext4 ?
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: KDE and ext4
<SandGorgon> or gnome
<DaSkreech> so we have the CLI only release \o
<SandGorgon> except the home partition (with the dotfiles), i think it can be used for production use
<SandGorgon> that's what i meant
<DaSkreech> depends on how often they are written out? :)
<SandGorgon> my bad.. correct
<DarkriftX> if i need to back my entire system to a new drive (drive failing) would i be able to do just a full system backup and place that on the new drive and have it run?
<DarkriftX> i know on windows systems there is more to it so im unsure on the exact method
<DarkriftX> make partition bootable, install grub and files? would that be al i needed to do?
<nihl> ...
<BattleStarJesus> How do I turn on a toolbar from a terminal
<branden> I'm obviously in the wrong place my version is hardy heron
<DaSkreech> BattleStarJesus: edit the config file I would guess
<kc1n> is there a way to set the wallpaper for the lock screen ?
<kc1n> im using Kubuntu 8.10
<DaSkreech> seperate from the desktop ?
<kc1n> DaSkreech:the desktop one would be fine
<DaSkreech> I think you can
<DaSkreech> plasma on screensaver might facilitate that
<DaSkreech> never checked
<kc1n> DaSkreech:ok
<noren> hi all
<Tinason> greetings. im having an issue with amarok. i cant seem to get the main window on the screen. when i click 'restore' in the tray incon's context menu, it shows me the really small 'winamp-looking' with the graphical frequency display
<Tinason> i would really like to change to the main amarok window, o kubuntu geniuses
<noren_> hi al
<DaSkreech> Tinason: Ah you are using 1.4 ?
<Tinason> yes
<DaSkreech> It has a mini mode
<vlt> Hello. What does the "footprint" icon in kmail or akregator, for example, mean?
<doleyb> footprint?? that's the gnome logo..!
<Tinason> ah i see
<Tinason> thanks
<nikos> Hello, I am using kubuntu jaunty alpha 5 and it seems that plasma has some memory leak, consumes about 35% cpu and becomes unresponsive over time. Is this some known issue ?
<DaSkreech> vlt: I'm assuming you are using some custom theme :)
<elsdfr> hi, i installed and had flash working but now i load firefox and i just get a grey box.. im using kubuntu64
<adi1> hi all
<adi1> how can I activate the horizontal scroll in touchpad of a dell laptop on kubuntu hardy?
<adi1> anyone any idea?
<adi1> thanks
<adi1> hello is anyone in here?
<elsdfr> no
<DaSkreech> !tsynaptics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsynaptics
<DaSkreech> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<DaSkreech> ^^
<noren> DaSkreech; u there
<DaSkreech> Yes
<noren> can u help me get kubuntu installed on external usb hard disk
<DaSkreech> Let me know if you have problems but I can't promise to stay around
<oh2lcq> great, I edit sudoers end must done some mistake, sudo won't work cause of that, root maybe have some password but I never set it up?
<oh2lcq> is there default password for root?
<DaSkreech> oh2lcq: no
<oh2lcq> so, I installed kubuntu and never tell root password
<oh2lcq> installing program never ask password for root
<oh2lcq> can't use sudo can't use root
<oh2lcq> any hints?
<thefish> oh2lcq: you cant just use sudo?
<DaSkreech> oh2lcq: live CD and fix it
<DaSkreech> thefish: He used sudo to edit sudo and locked himself ot of sudo
<thefish> ah saw your messedup sudoers :)
<thefish> hehehe
<thefish> nice
<thefish> oh2lcq: like DaSkreech says then, the only way is to either boot to single user (recovery mode), or livecd and fix the sudoers
<oh2lcq> and dunno root password, it never set
<thefish> by default root has nopassword
<thefish> its not enabled
<thefish> boot to a live cd, mount your pc's hard drive, look for etc/sudoers, edit it, profit
<oh2lcq> ahaa, authentication failure can mean that too
<oh2lcq> so i have to do, 13 years of Suse and RedHat, this newer happenet
<thefish> i know, i am neary in tears myself
<altrortla> hello... there's a way to know what kind of Audio sistem is used and what is the programm that use it?
<beardbar> guys i just made the switch from vista to kubuntu, was having so much fun. then I rebooted and now im getting a kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot... message, ive googled and tried all suggestions but nothing seems to work. happened right after i clicked on an nvidia app in the system settings, forgot what its called
<altrortla> #ubuntu
<beardbar> telling me to go there?
<thefish> beardbar: kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot is not a bad thing, i think you probably have a messed up X config
<thefish> beardbar: did you change any of the settings in the nvidia app that you opened?
<beardbar> thefish: didnt get a chance, it just went to terminal and hung for 5 minutes so I rebooted.
<beardbar> thefish: tried repalcing xorg.conf with xorg.conf.failsafe
<thefish> ok, and now you just have a black screen?
<thefish> ah and failsafe also doesnt work?
<beardbar> nope, i just get the kinit failure and login prompt. when i try startx i get no screens found
<mgk> this sometimes happens when teh swap partion gets messed up
<mgk> try this
<mgk> reboot, press escape to bring up the grub menu
<mgk> and try one of the recovery mode options
<mgk> does it give you a terminal then?
<beardbar> gives me a reovery menu 6 options
<thefish> mgk: swap breaks x?
<mefisto__> ever since someone asked about the gnome foot logo, it's been bugging me. why a foot?
<mgk> not as far as i know, but it wont even get far enought to start x if the swap is messed up
<thefish> mefisto__: its all here: http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/GNOME
<beardbar> mgk: i have 6 choices resume/clean/dpkg/fsck/root/xfix
<mgk> thats from the grub menu?
<beardbar> no, thats what loaded up after choosing recovery mode form the grub menu
<mgk> ok two secs let me load a vm
<DaSkreech> mgk: Yea the new recovery is a menu
<beardbar> mgk: thanks man
<DaSkreech> with some choices
<DaSkreech> if he chooses root he gets what you are used to
<mgk> ok cool choose root :)
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: Gnome's have big feet
<beardbar> ok
<mgk> when you get to a prompt, try sudo fdisk -l
<mgk> that will list your partitions and types
<mgk> is ther one that says swap?
<mgk> will be something like /dev/sda2 or similar
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: you'd think they would try not to draw attention to the big footprint of a DE
<thefish> lol
<DaSkreech> KDE has a larger footprint on first boot
<thefish> mefisto__: read the uncyclopedia article on kde as well, just for a balanced view :)
<beardbar> mgk: checking now, i have 3 hard drives installed and its scrolling offscree :(
<mgk> ok type
<mgk> sudo fdisk -l | grep swap
<thefish> cat /proc/swaps
<mgk> that | is a pipe, its next to the z key if your not familar
<mgk> cat /proc/swaps is easier :) didnt know that one
<thefish> swapon -s is the same :)
<Machtin> hi guys.. i got a Gigabyte EX58-UD4P, but Kubuntu 8.10 doesn't show any ethernet device when i do sudo ifconfig -a..
<beardbar> got it
<beardbar> mgk: dev/sda6
<mgk> ok so were goign to stop using that partition as a swap one and then re format it as a swap partiion
<Machtin> i really have no clue how to get that thing activated/installed.. whatever.. could anyone of you guys help me with that?
<mgk> so sudo swapoff /dev/sda6
<mgk> will stop using it
<mgk> tehn try sudo mkswap /dev/sda6
<mgk> will re do  it as swap
<beardbar> ok done
<dapper-daniel> Machtin: use google to find out which ethernet chip is on the mainboard
<mgk> then sudo update-initramfs -u to update
<thefish> Machtin: lspci may help with that as well
<beardbar> done
<Machtin> kay, i'll just check that chip
<mgk> ok so did it do somethig like update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic
<beardbar> something like that yes
<thefish> Machtin: in lspci output, look for ethernet, or network
<mgk> cool beans, give it a reboot and see if that helped
<Machtin> kk, will do!
<Machtin> Realtek RTL8111D <- that's what google told me
<thefish> Machtin: afaik that should just work
<Machtin> hm, but that would have to show up at ifconfig, no?
<thefish> Machtin: try `sudo modprobe r8169`
<beardbar> mgk: well that got rid of the kinit error, now i just get the login prompt rather then booting into kde. when i login and type startx i get a no screens found error
<mgk> did you remove your xorg config or somethiing similar?
<thefish> Machtin: that should just return you to a prompt, no messages
<beardbar> ya i had replaced xorg.conf with my xorg.conf.failsafe earlier
<Machtin> thefish, dapper-daniel thank you!
<mgk> ok try rebuilding it with
<mgk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Machtin> i have absolutely no clue why.. but it just works..
<mgk> and then sudo /etc/ini.d/kdm restart
<mgk> and then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<mgk> missed the t
<thefish> Machtin: you just loaded the kernel module that makes it work, the "driver"
<mefisto__> Machtin: so it's there now?
<Machtin> actually i'm feeling kind of an idiot.. but i prefer that above having no network device
<dapper-daniel> how can I restart all the plasma stuff (desktop, kicker etc)
<Machtin> it indeed is
<Machtin> but i didn't do anything.. just booted again
<Machtin> and i rebootet 3 times yesterday..
<Machtin> just to make really really sure..
<beardbar> mgk: ok done, should i try startx now?
<mgk> can do , or try restarting kdm
<mefisto__> Machtin: so you might need to figure out why the module isn't loading on boot as it should
<Machtin> sorry for having bothered you guys, and a big thanks again! :)
<Machtin> mefisto__: i didn't load it manually.
<Machtin> i mean.. i didn't even do the modprobe..
<beardbar> mgk: i tried the restart but it just said stopping k display manager, starting k display manger and brought me back to the prompt
<mefisto__> Machtin: oh, ok
<mgk> ok does startx work?
<Machtin> sorry and thanks again :)
<beardbar> nope still get no screens found, giving up kinit: connection refused / unable to connect to X server
 * dapper-daniel needs to knwo how plasma can be restartet
<mgk> you mentioned this happened due to something to do with nvidia?
<mgk> did you uninstall any X stuff?
<Machtin> dapper-daniel: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/GettingStarted <- at the very bottom.. does that work maybe? :)
<mgk> maybe do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xserver-common xserver-xorg   to ensure its all there
<beardbar> mgk: ya - updated my nvidia drivers, i got the propietary warning prompt and installed em because I wanted to setup my 3 monitors.
<beardbar> then i restarted and it all this happened. trying your suggestion now
<beardbar> it does say no devices detected as well
<mgk> ok, sorry X is not my forte, its something that usualyl makes me cry as i use ati, maybe someone else can help who has more experince with nvidia and x?
<StR|Sangreal> hello
<StR|Sangreal> pls i have been using kubuntu intrepid amd64
<beardbar> no problem, you been more then enough help, thank you so much mgk
<StR|Sangreal> and installed visual garbage patch
<mgk> np good luck :)
<StR|Sangreal> after upgrading to kde42 the visual performance went worse
<StR|Sangreal> and actually all my kde is much slower
 * |redwizardstudio sticks to 32bit kubuntu :P
<StR|Sangreal> how can i 1. remove or update the visual garbage patch 2. use some autodiagnostic to fix kde?
<koksy89> ?
<thefish> StR|Sangreal: you mean desktop effects?
<mefisto__> StR|Sangreal: you know everyone is now thinking "what did you say about my mother?!!"
<thefish>  ^ that
<thefish> :)
<thefish> if you can figure out what some people mean in irc, you have a special gift
<StR|Sangreal> no
<StR|Sangreal> nothing to do with compiz
<thefish> kde desktop effects are not compiz
<thefish> otherwise you could just apt-get remove visual_garbage_patch
<thefish> then invert the phase variable of course
<StR|Sangreal> i am rather not sure which packages were responsible for the garbage fixes
<StR|Sangreal> i am googlin out the article right now
<StR|Sangreal> but
<thefish> i dont think anyone but you knows what you mean by the garbage fixes
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<thefish> word
<StR|Sangreal> ok about the garbage thing... if you install kubuntu on ati or nvidia included notebooks, kde flickers and newly opened windows are first displayed as a mess of colors
<altrortla> hello... there's a way to know what kind of Audio sistem is used and what is the programm that use it?
<StR|Sangreal> and someone developed something to dampen these... i am not really sure but i think they caled this phenomenon *visual garbage*
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: its common, are you using kde 4.2?
<StR|Sangreal> hmm i have installed thath something, yet on 4.1
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: i remember someone a while back giving a like with a new set of xorg maybe (it was months back) that fixed that
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: are you running compiz?
<StR|Sangreal> after upgrading to 4.2 that something started being counterproductive
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: my compiz did that a bit
<StR|Sangreal> yes i am
<ActionParsnip> that may be why, i had it exactly the same (compiz breaks a lot of stuff)
<StR|Sangreal> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/?p=211
<StR|Sangreal> this was what i did follow
<ibuffy> and i'm back :)
<StR|Sangreal> and its called video garbage, not visual garbage :-[
<ibuffy> i'm using kde 4.1.x why?
<ibuffy> i'm on intrepid
<xiliu> Hi, in Kubuntu, are there any text editor like gedit in Ubuntu ? thanks
<mgk> kate
<ibuffy> sources.list: http://dpaste.com/13396/
<ibuffy> xiliu ^
<ibuffy> kate
<xiliu> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: its something like that, im unsure. i ditched all that naff ages ago, LXDE ftw
<ActionParsnip> xiliu: you also get kwrite as well
<ActionParsnip> xiliu: no idea why
<ibuffy> is kde 4.2 not the default for intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> ibuffy: it is for jaunty, you can install 4.2 for intrepid easily
<ActionParsnip> KDE 4.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<ActionParsnip> add the repo (if you really want to use the ppa kde4.2) then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<StR|Sangreal> thefish: ok the term was video garbage, and i attached a reference link... could you try to treat it now?
<ibuffy> i'd like to try 4.2 but i don't wan to experience dependency hell again, i'll stick with the default
<mefisto__> ibuffy: you could try out the jaunty livecd if you want to just try it out
<ibuffy> i've tried it, it's great
<ibuffy> i'll wait until the next kubuntu release
<ibuffy> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ibuffy> i thought arts was deprecated
<mefisto__> bot is behind the times
<thefish> StR|Sangreal: i am running 4.2 here without compiz, and I dont experience problems, maybe try going to 4.2?
<thefish> it is very easy to do
<StR|Sangreal> i am on 4.2
<thefish> ah, disable compiz?
<StR|Sangreal> the garbage started to mess up after upgrade
<thefish> you got more flickering etc after the upgrade?
<StR|Sangreal> yes
<thefish> did you try to disable compiz?
<mefisto__> and remove that "garbage" ppa? or do you still need it?
<SandGorgon> wait.. why is compiz needed for KDE - shouldnt kwin be doing all that?
<thefish> exactly
<StR|Sangreal> hmm i dont know
<StR|Sangreal> i have installed from distro dvd intrepid
<StR|Sangreal> and just upgraded
<StR|Sangreal> most of things are on default
<thefish> you are sure its compiz, not ust kwin effects?
<SandGorgon> i suggest u run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" with the backports enabled in apt's update repositories
<ibuffy> hmm
<ibuffy> i know at some point i donwloaded skype using apt-get
<ibuffy> wonder why it's not there now
<StR|Sangreal> hmm its probably not compiz
<StR|Sangreal> i dont have any process beginning with compiz* running
<SandGorgon> ibuffy: run kbuildsycoca4 from cmdline
<ibuffy> eh?
<mefisto__> StR|Sangreal: someone on that link you posted says there is a nvidia driver that fixes the problem. so if you have that driver installed, you shouldn't need that ppa
<bentob0x> how can I lower my screen resolution?  It's currently on 1920x1200 and I want it on 1650x1080 but the appearance settings doesn't offer me any choices?
<SandGorgon> ibuffy: that updates system menus, etc. with the software you actually have installed
<bentob0x> it's for my laptop
<beardbar> mkg: whats the best way to possibly do a fresh install?
<ibuffy> SandGorgon: ah, thanks. but this is a fresh install and i'm just wondering why i can't find skype in the repos
<mefisto__> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in intrepid
<mefisto__> ibuffy: did you get it from medibuntu maybe?
<StR|Sangreal> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<StR|Sangreal> plas where can i find sources.lst?
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: make a backup copy first
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.list /boot/grub/menu.list_old
<StR|Sangreal> curious
<StR|Sangreal> i dont have the repository now
<StR|Sangreal> whence its probably not installed as well
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: what's with all the gnome commands?
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: i bounce between the rooms so i get confuddles
<ActionParsnip> ;(
<StR|Sangreal> ok my primary problem is to fix video garbage
<StR|Sangreal> please could sb help me with that?
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: use kdesudo kate instead of gksudo gedit
 * ActionParsnip thinks there should be an xsudo for both systems instead of gksudo/kdesudo
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: or maybe at least a common name for both
<bentob0x> how can I lower my screen resolution on my laptop?  It's currently on 1920x1200 and I want it on 1650x1080 but the appearance settings doesn't offer me any choices what so ever?
<mefisto__> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mefisto__> bentob0x: that link has an example xorg.conf
<mefisto__> bentob0x: you need to generate modelines for your desired resolution with gtf or cvt
 * StR|Sangreal only wants to ge rid of video garbage for now :/
<Guest35450> can I let kmail iconize in the icon's bar??
<bazhang> StR|Sangreal, with compiz or not
<mefisto__> StR|Sangreal: what about trying that nvidia beta driver mentioned on that blog?
<StR|Sangreal> without compiz
<bazhang> StR|Sangreal, this is 8.10?
<StR|Sangreal> which process should be running in case of having compiz fusion on?
<mefisto__> StR|Sangreal: on my hardy install it's compiz.real
<husayn> can Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy be upgraded to KDE 4.2 ?
<bentob0x> lol @ fixres :)
<bentob0x> thx mefisto__
<mefisto__> husayn: don't think so husayn.
<StR|Sangreal> hopefully no compiz so far
<husayn> ok tel me an easy......... way to install SAMBA on Hardy
<ActionParsnip> husayn: sudo apt-get install samba
<husayn> using Adept ...... when i type SAMBA and search there are a lot of searches almost 15 ....... should i install them all ?
<husayn> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> husayn: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-install-kde-42/   will get you kde 4.2 in hardy  just change the word intrepid to hardy and you will use hardy debs
<husayn> I installed Interpid on my Home laptop IBM T42....... but when i installed its alternative graphics driver.. the X disappeared
<husayn> i have ATI readon mobile 7500 chip on it...
<husayn> the X window disappeared and i had to ... reinstall Kubuntu
<husayn> and then finally i switched back to Windows XP
<ActionParsnip> husayn: you didnt have to reinstall, just run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xser-xorg
<husayn> ahh i didnt knew that !!!
<husayn> secondly at office i have Dell Optiplex... Interpid hangs on the Startup of KDE while hardy works fine
<husayn> i have read in articles that there is problem with the Dell Optiplex devices.. they have problems with Interpid
<noren> hi there , my laptop harddisk is making a lot of crackling sound and not booting up is there a way to fix the damage part of the hardisk
<mefisto__> husayn: this page has helped me a few times getting out of ati troubles: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<noren> i installed kubuntu on an exxternal hard disk but its also not booting from that
<klems> aie seems to be death that 1
<husayn> i think its an old laptop
<[-Haza-]> Morning folks. Im pretty sure my kubuntu 8.10 (kde 4.2) GUI is going a little nuts. (icons disappearing ect). IS there a terminal command i can use to "refresh" my desktop GUI?
<noren> husayn: yes quiet old
<klems> ctrl + alt+ backspace and relog
<husayn> noren try replacing the HDD
<ActionParsnip> [-Haza-]: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old   will reset all kde apps as well as kde itself settings to defaults
<husayn> it will consume a lot of time ... reparing that one and finally its not good to repair that old hardisk
<husayn> anyone know how to search hardisk in Kubuntu ?
<Guest99373> the windows are using the space of the taskbar, how can I stop this behavior??
<mefisto__> husayn: search for what? filenames? commandline or gui?
<husayn> Guest99373 are you using 8.10
<Guest99373> yes
<husayn> filenames  mefisto
<husayn> Guest99373 right click on the taskbar and click remove... or something like that.. its called Pannel
<husayn> remove pannel like that
<klems> did he wanted to delete?
<husayn> just remove
<Guest99373> but if I remove it, how can I see the task bar?
<klems> you see
<husayn> I want to know... how to search filename
<Guest99373> ok
<klems> he probably wants it always on top
<makdaknife> husayn:  in the shell or in the gui?
<husayn> GUI
<klems> you right click on the panel, panel settings
<Guest99373> kelms: I need the windows do not use the same area
<mefisto__> husayn: locate <filename>   (if it's a new file, you can   sudo updatedb   to make sure the database locate uses is current)
<klems> in the black bar that came up you can select more options on you're right
<Guest99373> but I dont see any option in panel settings..
<makdaknife> mefisto__: that depends if locate is installed... also that's in the shell not the gui...
<Guest99373> even in "more options"..
<ibuffy> anyone have success with akkregator connecting to gmail?
<ibuffy> s/gmail/google reader
<mefisto__> makdaknife: that's all very obvious :)
<klems> you select always visible
<Guest99373> is selected.. actually now the all panel has a windows frame with the buttons minimize,maximize and close jajaja
<mefisto__> husayn: ctrl-F in konqueror or dolphin
<Guest99373> after I re-select "always visible"
<klems> it's ok now?
<husayn> Thanks
<makdaknife> mefisto__: was just saying ;-) btw, didn't know about ctrl-F in konqi
<Guest99373> klems: no, is not.. the all panel has a windows-frame
<Guest99373> I think is a issue with compiz..
<klems> can be
<Dr_willis_AAO> mixxing kde4 + compiz  - is often not a good idea
<ActionParsnip> compiz is usually the issue
<mefisto__> husayn: you said you have hardy, right? kfind used to be in my kmenu, but it's disappeared. it's still installed though, so you might find it in your kmenu
<Guest99373> I fixed.. I just move to emerald.. and is ok
<Guest99373> :=
<Guest99373> thanks :)
<klems> ok ^^
<klems> anyone know how to start programs on a selected desktops at startup?
<mefisto__> husayn: but my favourite gui search tool in hardy is searchmonkey
<Dr_willis_AAO> klems,  ages ago  i used a program called 'kstart' i think to do such a task.. but im not sure if its in kde4 , or of theres a newer/better way
<klems> kstart --desktop 2 program works but not on startup
<husayn> how to start saerchmonkey
<ActionParsnip> !startup | klems
<ubottu> klems: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mefisto__> husayn: you need to install it first: sudo apt-get install searchmonkey
<Dr_willis_AAO> make the startup script pause a few seconds then run the kstart whatever, command
<husayn> Downloading........
<klems> ubottu gonna try that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gonna try that
<husayn> dont you guys think this Ubuntu box need an internet connection whenever we try to install something :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> !bot | klems
<ubottu> klems: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> i love when folks talk to the bot
<ActionParsnip> ubottu how are you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you
<mefisto__> ubottu the meaning of life
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> i love you ubottu
<mefisto__> aww, he didn't fall for it
<ActionParsnip> he usually says something about getting crushed by something and ravaged by wolves
<ActionParsnip> or similar
<Dr_willis_AAO> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<ActionParsnip> thats it
<remoteCTR1> hi folks!
<panos4ever> hi
<ActionParsnip> ice-weasels   wolves, s'all the same
<remoteCTR1> how do i edit the sources.list to enable backports in kubuntu, please?
<ActionParsnip> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<noren> ActionParsnip: any suggestion to lock the damage poprtion of the hard disk
<remoteCTR1> hi ActionParsnip and thanks:)
<ActionParsnip> noren: you could find out where it is an make a partition around it
<ActionParsnip> noren: then just leave it alone
<mefisto__> noren: it's only going to get worse though
<Dr_willis_AAO> id be saving up for a new hard drive....
<noren> the prob is with my old laptop i thought of installing kubuntu on external usb hard disk and boot from it but it also failling
<ActionParsnip> noren: i'd check the ram in the system then
<noren> its 256 mb , the system stop at the GRUB
<mefisto__> noren: grub error? or boot fails after that?
<noren> system stop after displaying GRUB and a blinking cursor
<husayn__> when i click properties...  on folder and click share and then open the share window i cant add another path infact i m in root mode
<noren> i was trying to get an external botable hard disk set up so that i dont have to use the laptop's harddisk
<Dr_willis_AAO> this is form booting the USB drive noren ? or the main hard drive?
<Dr_willis_AAO> Getting a external usb hd bootable with a 'normal install' - can often be tricky
<ActionParsnip> noren: check ram is ok then you will need to find at what point the badness occurs and create partitions before and after it, this will leave the bad blocks alone. I would suggest cutting your losses and buying a new HDD
<noren> Dr_willis_AAO: i had configured the system bios to boot from the external usb first
<Dr_willis_AAO> noren,  and like i said getting the drive to boot properly with a 'normal' install to a usb drive may be the issue
<Dr_willis_AAO> grub may be looking at the wrong hd now that its installed/booted from the usb hd. for one issie.
<Dr_willis_AAO> hard drive 'devices' can jump around.
<noren> Dr_willis_AAO: yes this may be a prob but is there fix for that alos
<Dr_willis_AAO> with booting external usb things.. ive found that its often a hit or miss proposition
<Dr_willis_AAO> I have machines that boot some but not all of my thumbdrives properly...
<Dr_willis_AAO> but the thumbdrives do work in other machines..
<husayn__> which is the best virtualization in Kubuntu software
<husayn__> like in Windows it was VMWARE
<ActionParsnip> !best | husayn
<ubottu> husayn: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_willis_AAO> husayn,  best is relative..
<Dr_willis_AAO> :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> i perver virtualbox in windows..
<ActionParsnip> husayn: windows also has virtualbox too
<ActionParsnip> husayn: linux has both also
<Dr_willis_AAO> vmware - has gotten too... 'overkill' for my needs
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ActionParsnip> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Dr_willis_AAO> !dosbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox
<Dr_willis_AAO> :(
<ActionParsnip> husaynthere is no best
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis_AAO: dosbox rocks
<beardbar> anyone else running a nvidia 9800gt?
<Dr_willis_AAO> dosbox lets me play my old dos games. :)
<mefisto__> Dr_willis_AAO: and you still have those games? impressive
<ActionParsnip> husayn__: there is no best of ANYTHING in life, its only best to you. Millions will agree, millions will disagree. popularity does not equal best
<Dr_willis_AAO> mefisto__,  i got several large box's of old games. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis_AAO: get sid and al's incredible toon machine ;)
<husayn__> i know... but qemu seems to be difficult one to configure
<husayn__> there is VMWARE player for Kubuntu but not a VMWARE WOrkstation i think
<Dr_willis_AAO> ActionParsnip,  :) ive been playing FreeCol lately.
<ActionParsnip> husayn__: read the vmware factoid above
<Dr_willis_AAO> Problem i have now is tthat my AAO netbook can only do 600xXXXX res.. so some games/programs dont display right if the  windows are too tall.
<Dr_willis_AAO> i need to remberhow to set up a scrolling virtual screen
<ActionParsnip> husayn__: depends what the box is for, some people use virtualbox as its easy, some tout vmware for its features yet it is closed source
<ActionParsnip> husayn__: try a few, try them all
<ActionParsnip> husayn__: see which you like
<mefisto__> Dr_willis_AAO: 5 1/4 inch floppies?
<Dr_willis_AAO> mefisto__,  i got a few of those also
<Dr_willis_AAO> mefisto__,  and box;s of C64 software
<husayn__> okey let me install VIrtualBox
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis_AAO: get dukenukem3d, install the high res pack and get eduke :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> anyone recall the 'feature' years ago commonly used. where you could have a large size 'desktop' and  on a lower-res/size monitor pan around the desktop? its not commonly used any more. but was used a lot back then. (1990's)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis_AAO: my system did that on its own a while back
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis_AAO: my xorg.conf had someting like  Mode "1024x768 @ 1600x1024_75' or something weird  like 2 resolutions for 1 mode
<Dr_willis_AAO> yea - now a days when it happens.. people think its a bug.. :) but it used to be a feature
<mefisto__> you add a Virtual line in xorg.conf to get that, don't you?
<Dr_willis_AAO> Notsure.. googling for examples.. and reading man pages now
<Dr_willis_AAO> tried to enable it last night - but vouldent figure it out
<Dr_willis_AAO> i couldent get
<Dr_willis_AAO> i couldent get    Virtual xdim ydim
<Dr_willis_AAO> to do anything in the xorg.conf :
<Dr_willis_AAO> Video modes which are too large for the specified virtual size will be rejected. If this entry is not present, the virtual screen resolution will be set to accommodate all the valid video modes given in the Modes entry.
<Dr_willis_AAO> so.. lets see.. if i wanted a 1600x1024 'virtual' scrolling desktop..  the way i read that man page.. thats not wher i set it at.
<mefisto__> Dr_willis_AAO: Some drivers/hardware combinations do not support virtual screens. <<- maybe that's why?
<Dr_willis_AAO> Hmm.. its a feature of X however.. not really of the drivers from what i recall ages ago.
<Dr_willis_AAO> i imagine theres a upper limit to the size ofthe virtual desktop based on video ram
 * Dr_willis_AAO googles some more
<mefisto__> Dr_willis_AAO: maybe trying it with vesa driver first will be easier to figure out
<beardbar> i just wish nvidia 9800 gt would work with 8.10
<Altin> hey
<Altin> can anyone recommend any partitioning software for linux (with a gui)
<Dr_willis_AAO> gparted is the defacto tool for that Altin
<Dr_willis_AAO> mefisto__,  heres some  info on it. :) No tubuntu specific.. but looks goodl
<Dr_willis_AAO> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbbs.archlinux.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fid%3D34569&ei=i_i4SfqjKOHAtgfvodSnBg&usg=AFQjCNHwVaT4NwIpOovtJ5oTx7sy3c4oRw&sig2=Ees76FTcWFWyyfLeBeTH-w
<ActionParsnip> Altin: dont ask in both channels, only as in the channel relevant to your distribution of ubuntu (ubuntu or kubuntu)
<Dr_willis_AAO> Love google :)
<ActionParsnip> love ask.com
<ActionParsnip> love msn search
<Dr_willis_AAO> ask.com 'how do i use google'
<Dr_willis_AAO> :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> go ask jeeves
<ActionParsnip> use them all
<Dr_willis_AAO> ya dont hear mich about that one any more
<ActionParsnip> using only one for tricky searches imho is ignorant
<ActionParsnip> different search algorithms, different results
<Dr_willis_AAO> its not tricky once ya figure out what to serch for. :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> but most all thehits i get are 'its doing this scrolling desktop thing.. how do i make it stop' :)
<ActionParsnip> i use loads
<Dr_willis_AAO> not how to enable it.
<ActionParsnip> its like researching in one library the way i see it
<Dr_willis_AAO> The things i do for games. heh
<ActionParsnip> you wanna use lotsa libraries
<Dr_willis_AAO> wesnoth dont like the short res. :(
<adi_> hi all
<adi_> how do i make doplhin as root
<adi_> ?
<Dr_willis_AAO> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<adi_> kdesu dolphin does not work
<Dr_willis_AAO> running gui file managers as root can be a VERY VERY bad idea
<adi_> im on interpid kde 4.2
<adi_> ok
<adi_> I did kdesudo dolphin and dolphin opens but there is no content in it
<adi_> it says somthing like probs with klauncher or something
<Dr_willis_AAO> its because the other kde services are running as a user.. not root so the 2 are not talking pehaps..
<Dr_willis_AAO> if i want a 'root' file manager. i use 'mc' in a terminal..  i feel thats safer
<adi_> what is "mc"?
<Dr_willis_AAO> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-2 (intrepid), package size 2085 kB, installed size 6256 kB
<Dr_willis_AAO> a must have tool :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis_AAO loves the mc
<adi_> does this MC have a gui?
<Dr_willis_AAO> install it and see. :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> its like the old dos/2 pane file managers
<adi_> so sudo apt-get install ms?
<ActionParsnip> adi_: it runs in a terminal, its not too bad
<Dr_willis_AAO> does a text/ansi  windows count as a gui. :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> when you got to do a lot of file manageing over ssh.. its very handy also
<gorgonizer> adi_: you could always try Krusader, which has a specific root-user mode :)
<adi_> why can't I just make some gksu nautilus/thunar like in kde?
<Dr_willis_AAO> if you 'launch' a video file with it.. it can play them in mplayer with the ascii option..so you can watch videos  in the console  :) in ascci animation
<Dr_willis_AAO> even using  nautilus as root - can have  issues...  people often learn the hard way that its not a good idea
<ActionParsnip> you can run mplayer without an xserver anyroad ;)
<adi_> oh I see but im not that much into the system
<adi_> I know what I do in file sys
<adi_> I just want to be able to use dolphin or konqueror as root
<Dr_willis_AAO> one Big problem withrunning the filemanger as root.. it  if youhave 2 of them running.. which one is the root one?
<adi_> so anyone anyidea?
<adi_> in kde 3 was somthing like that
<adi_> like extensions or somthing
<Dr_willis_AAO> kdesu dolphin
<Dr_willis_AAO> worked here..
<adi_> it does not work
<peace_> Dr_willis_AAO: well the icons are different
<adi_> it says could not start procces
<adi_> cannot talk to klauncher
<Dr_willis_AAO> it has to spawn some kde services first..  it does so here..
<peace_> adi_: have u killed kde?
<adi_> no
<Dr_willis_AAO> but my main user is not running kde.. so im actually running dolphin in gno,me
<adi_> ok i go kdesu dolphin, than dolphin opens and there is no file in it just blank
<Dr_willis_AAO> put in an address /address bar?
<Dr_willis_AAO> if its opening the /root/ dir  it maybe empty>
<Dr_willis_AAO> bye alll.
<adi_> this is what I get: Could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: The name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by any .service files.
<adi_> after "kdesu doplphin"
<mefisto__> adi_: logout/login will probably fix that
<adi_> ok thanks
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs
<kosmofield> Is it possible do a case sensitive sort of a file with the sort command in linux? :|
<wolfgang--> hi guys.. i started "knetworkmanager" but can't find the symbol nowhere.. should be next to the clock, no?
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: not bad, shame the systems only dual quad core, stick it in a cray
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: or get SCSI SSD ;)
<mefisto__> wolfgang--: ctrl-esc and search for it to see if it's running
<mgk> Lifrym01@h
<mgk> :s
<altrortla> #php
<altrortla> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bigjocker> !gnomesux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomesux
<bigjocker> bah
<bigjocker> this is not a kde bot
<bazhang> bigjocker, please /msg ubottu
<mgk> i found it funny :(
<mgk> not rolling arround side splitting funny but still it made me smile
<Sipox> moin
<adi_> hi all again
<adi_> what should I do to make konqueror read flash content
<adi_> ?
<adi_> where does konqueror goes to search for adobe flash player?
<adi_> Im looking for that file but cant find
<wolfgang--> mefisto__: it is running
<personman> i usually put the flash plugin in ~/.mozilla/plugins/ then use konqueror's option to scan for plugins
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: hehe but nice data rates
<ghostcube> 2059 gb/s
<ghostcube> :D
<mefisto__> adi_: it's normally at /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so    but you can put the .so file anywhere and point konqueror to the location
<mefisto__> wolfgang--: kill it and try starting it again?
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: true but thats due to the array, PCI-e scsi with 256Mb cache and SCSI SSDs would smoke it
<ghostcube> hehe
<wolfgang--> mefisto__: did so several times :/
<ActionParsnip> btw y'alls pidgin 2.5.5 is in repos so if you got yours from get deb I suggest you uninstall it then reinstall from the repo
<mefisto__> wolfgang--: what about trying to start it from konsole to see any errors?
<wolfgang--> mefisto__: none.
<wolfgang--> doesn't give any output
<wolfgang--> i thought it might be that some part of the taskbar is missing
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Folks
<wolfgang--> hi BluesKaj
<wolfgang--> where these symbols use to be.. because when i close kopete, there also is no icon next to the clock
<wolfgang--> and i finally got it back
<wolfgang--> thanks mefisto__ :)
<wolfgang--> i must have accidentely closed that part of the taskbar.. sorry
<BluesKaj> wolfgang-- , have you tried using add widgets like task manager ?
<mefisto__> wolfgang--: so what did you do to get the icon to appear?
<wolfgang--> added a widget.. "system bar" or something like that
<wolfgang--> i'm on a german computer.. which is somewhat confusing.. my dad uses it.
<BluesKaj> your dad into linux ?
<wolfgang--> and he didn't want it to be english.. but on my computer, i have set everything concerning linux to english
<wolfgang--> no, he saw it at my computer and wanted to try it, now he has a new one.
<wolfgang--> however, thanks again :) gotta quit and reboot. bye guys :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, like my old dad's swedish typewriter :)
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: if you run an ls -s command with the args backward by mistake, does it destoy the data?
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: I don't know. I don't even understand the question :P
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: ok you have some data on an ntfs partition that you want nicely linking to a link in ~/
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: normally you run: ln -s /mnt/ntfspartition/folder ~/linkname
<mefisto__> oh, ln -s ?
<ActionParsnip> yeah
<ActionParsnip> wat if you run:  ln -s ~/linkname /mnt/ntfspartition/folder
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: not absolutely sure, but I think you just get a message that the file already exists or the like
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: phew, some dude in #ubuntu ran a similar command and i was worried
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: just tried it and got: ln: creating symbolic link `file.txt': File exists
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<ActionParsnip> itd be ln -sf to force create ;)
<ActionParsnip> thanks for putting my head at rest
<mefisto__> I'd be in trouble otherwise. I can never remember which way it goes, target link-name
<ActionParsnip> heehehe
<beardbar> Hi, anyone here run 3 monitors?
<JuJuBee> genii: Did you ever look to see what you installed to get BlueRay playing ?
<corigo1> !aac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<corigo1> Any recommendations on a GUI app from ripping AAC files?
<Ornedan_> How does one enable mouse wheel emulation on a trackpoint in Intrepid? In Hardy, 'Option "EmulateWheel" "on"' in xorg.conf did it, but it seems Xorg in Intrepid no longer respects those settings
<ipac> holas cmoo
<ipac> alguien de argentina
<Ornedan_> Also, how does one reduce the eyecandy? It seems to be making the GUI lag. To the extent of ~0.2s delay between keypress and character appearing in konsole
<lilM> hi there :)
<matze_german> someone here?
<matze_german> need help with my kubuntu :P
<matze_german> anyone not idlin here? :P
<corigo1> matze_german: best just to ask
<matze_german> okay :)
<matze_german> well my problem:
<matze_german> I've tried to connect to my beamer
<matze_german> after a restart it worked.
<matze_german> but my panel was lost
<matze_german> is lost
<corigo1> !abcde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abcde
<matze_german> if I right-klick and say add panel
<matze_german> it opens a panel on the up site of my screen
<matze_german> but not on the bottom
<matze_german> and please, excuse my english :D
<ghostcube> matze_german: hmm oder probiers im de channel
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<matze_german> ja
<matze_german> oder so
<matze_german> :D
<corigo1> matze_german: if it is on the top of the screen can you drag it to the bottom?
<antoranz> guys..... can you help me with a kde problem (4.2) on jaunty?
<antoranz> cause it's mutin on ubuntu+1
<antoranz> mutis, I mean
<cavlak> turk yokmu
<Ornedan_> How does one enable mouse wheel emulation on a trackpoint in Intrepid? In Hardy, 'Option "EmulateWheel" "on"' in xorg.conf did it, but it seems Xorg in Intrepid no longer respects those settings
<Ornedan_> Also, how does one reduce the eyecandy? It seems to be making the GUI lag. To the extent of ~0.2s delay between keypress and character appearing in konsole
<ipac> hello a todos
<Faust-C> i wonder why kubuntu seems so slow and "crashy"
<Faust-C> i have 4G ram, decent proc
<Faust-C> and i cant find the option to enable hibernate when i close laptop lid
<Faust-C> anyone provide assistance
<Faust-C> documentation rather
<Faust-C> futhermore dolphin and konq both crash when i try to access webdav shares
<XPS_M1330> anyones uises iopete?
<XPS_M1330> kopete
<Faust-C> yeah i couldnt get jabber to work
<XPS_M1330> How can I turnoff those annoying notification messages everytime someone sends a message? should I just change messenger client?
<Faust-C> XPS_M1330: in the settings somewhere look for notifications
<noren> Faust-C: whats the prob with jabber
<XPS_M1330> Faust-C:  that's the first thing I looked for, there's no notification tab
<Faust-C> noren: couldnt get it to work
<Faust-C> XPS_M1330: look thru all the tabs its there somewhere
<XPS_M1330> actually, there's onein the system settings
<noren> Faust-C: i use it for google talk what was the prob
<XPS_M1330> I would expect them to be in kopete's
<Faust-C> noren: kopete just wont coonect to jabber, says its not supported
<Faust-C> but PSI works fine
<beardbar> has anyone been able to achieve 3 monitor setup with 8.10?
<Faust-C> beardbar: i think that really depends on your vid card
<beardbar> running dual 9800gt
<noren> Faust-C: ass in for jabber account of google chat
<beardbar> I have dual mode working semi ok. ready tons of threads but can't seem to find the answer
<XPS_M1330> why did the gnome power manager just appeared in my kde tray? can't turn if off!
<Faust-C> noren: lol
<Faust-C> beardbar: are you using the nvidia binary driver?
<noren> Faust-C: mulitple typos << sorry :(
<Faust-C> i got dual to work fine on my laptop
<beardbar> faust-c: im using NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.29
<Faust-C> beardbar: you used jockey to install the driver right
<Faust-C> XPS_M1330: i wish i could figure out how to make laptop lid go into hibernate
<Faust-C> brb
<beardbar> my dual works, but the login screen on boot is like right between the monitors so its frustration, and when i maximize a winow it takes up both monitor, i actually downloaded it from nvidia then ran the install via the console
<Faust-C> beardbar: well i use the one from repos and it works fine
<Faust-C> i have one monitor setup for 'primary'
<XPS_M1330> Faust-C: make laptop hibernate when you close lid?
<beardbar> guess i';; try some new settings
<Faust-C> XPS_M1330: yeah
<Faust-C> suspend to disk
<Faust-C> it works if i use tray icon
<XPS_M1330> selecting that option in guidance doesn't work?
<Faust-C> yeah but i want to close lid
<Faust-C> like in ubuntu
<XPS_M1330> Faust-C when you left-click on the battery icon, it opens up guidance power manager. at the bottom of the window there "When laptop lid closed" then a choice between do nothing, lock screen, suspend, hibernate and shutdown.
<Faust-C> XPS_M1330: heh i didnt see that lemme look
<XPS_M1330> On my laptop it does what I selected (lock screen) when I close lid
<XPS_M1330> that's funny
<XPS_M1330> Faust-C: did it work?
<Faust-C> wow zoned out
<Faust-C> XPS_M1330: TY!
<Faust-C> awsome now im semi happy
<XPS_M1330> semi?
<Faust-C> well the general desktop is laggy
<Faust-C> like if i click to open folder it takes a while to respond like a few seconds
<Faust-C> or if i switch workspaces
<XPS_M1330> well KDE is bloated...
<Faust-C> all effects are turned off
<Faust-C> yeah but shouldnt be this laggy, 3.5 wasnt (last i recall) and ubuntu isnt laggy
<edgar> #kubuntu-es
<XPS_M1330> checkout the CPU policy. Mine is powersave (minimal CPU speed) when I'm on battery, performance when on AC
<Faust-C> guess kde4 isnt ready but i like kmail, basket, etc
<Faust-C> ah yes
<XPS_M1330> yeah basket is usefull for work
<Faust-C> and kmail actually works well w/ imap unlike evolution
<XPS_M1330> I realise I don't use KDE apps much, though
<Faust-C> i use general qt apps
<XPS_M1330> I had a lot of trouble with evolution with encoding, accents appear all funky
<XPS_M1330> I use opera's internal mail client
<Faust-C> not to mention i hoped webdav was working w/ dolphin and konq
<Faust-C> cause nautilus doesnt support webdav
<XPS_M1330> the contact list handler is far better than anything else, and I've tried a lot of mail clients
<XPS_M1330> what's webdav?
<XPS_M1330> omg it's so sunny outside
<Faust-C> XPS_M1330: its sorta like a network share
<Faust-C> but w/ apache or IIS (if IIS supports webdav)
<XPS_M1330> ok
<XPS_M1330> too bad it's so crazy cold
<JuJuBee> Every time I log in (kde4.2) my screen is fairly dark.  I use Fn+F6 to brighten it.  How can I set this to default?
<DaSkreech> noren: Got through?
<noren__> -*+
<noren__> *++
<blip-> hi all,  I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 and wanted to add KDM themes, so I downloaded themes as .zip files from KDE-Look.org.... KDM3 themes to be precise.  but the System Settings tool doesn't let me install them..   It keeps saying the file is not a valid KDM theme archive.   any ideas ?
<ronin_> Ive been having problems with text rendering strangely in Kubuntu, it doesn't seem isolated to a single app
<ronin_> either text doesn't show up at all or it shows up too large for its containing box
<blip-> why is installing a theme so hard, why use some strange format
<dima_> hi, everyone. How could I find out what filesystem is there on a partition?
<blip-> ok got it.  turns out some idiot released his theme as a .zip file and tar.gz are what's expected...
<Guest8100> hi, I need the tool png2eps, any idea how to install it?
<X-TREME81> back
<ronin_> dima_ from command line or from your desktop?
<X-TREME81> schade das es das wicd nicht gibt hier des tool finde ich spitze
<giarca> !lighttpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lighttpd
<demi> Guys I messed up adding a repo addy in adept and it wont open.
<demi> and Synaptic gives the following error
<ronin_> dima_: whatever, just install gparted
<demi> E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 49 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<demi> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<demi> how can I fix this so it will load right?
<corigo1> seeking GUI app that will rip AAC. Suggestions?
<makdaknife> demi: it looks like you have corrupted your sources.list file
<makdaknife> demi: you will need to open it in an editor and go to line 49 to remove the offending line
<makdaknife> demi: which probably contains 'sudo'
<demi> im using "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list" but it wont let me delete any of it.
<corigo1> demi: something like sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list (Kate will open a temp file which should resolve the editing issue)
<makdaknife> corigo1: sound juicer apparently rips AAC
<demi> Thanks Corigo1, I got it now.
<giarca> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<demi> im trying to add the repo for medibuntu for my codecs.
<corigo1> Anybody ever use abcde? I don't know what to do when cddb returns multiple possible matches
<demi> what is the repo I need to add?
<demi> what part of this do I add in for medibuntu repo?
<demi> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<makdaknife> demi: that is a command that you should run on the command line
<makdaknife> demi: it will handle updating your sources for you
<makdaknife> demi: it downloads the list of additional sources and puts them into your config
<demi> im trying to install this for mp3 playback
<demi> libxine1-ffmpeg
<demi> Cant get apt-get to work=\
<demi> nm got it working..
<demi> is there a codec package I can install to enable mp3 support? that one fiel didnt do the trick.
<corigo1> faac
<corigo1> demi: faac
<corigo1> demi: sorry that's mp4... try all the ffmpeg libs
<demi> ive installed that package, and ffmpeg packages, and still no mp3 support.
<corigo1> In which app? Amarok?
<demi> yea I want to play mp3's in that and/or audacious
<corigo1> demi: sorry to ask a Windowish question... have you restarted?
<Ornedan_> Upgrade of Hardy -> Intrepid broke my laptop's suspend button. How do I manually conf it?
<demi> I'll try that
<hw> !mcp65
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mcp65
<demi> Everytime I restart kde, my resolution goes to 1600x1200, and I get these akonadi errors, every restart, what could be wrong?
<corigo1> demi: any luck on the MP3 issue?
<demi> yea, works fine now in amarok, just not audacious
<klinac> #ubuntu
<klinac> ^^
<corigo1> I downloaded Audacious yesterday and uninstalled it 5 minutes later. Terrible app
<corigo1> demi: did you install something to connect to your ipod or other mobile device?
<demi> no
<corigo1> because Akonadi is related to PIM
<demi> Could the akonadi be causing my screen resolution to go to 1600x1200, from 1280x960 each restart?
<corigo1> what about your video driver? Default or proprietary?
<demi> proprietary
<corigo1> hmm... mis-translated acronym. PIM in this case is a much broader definition. Yes, it could be at fault it is very deep in KDE: http://pim.kde.org/akonadi/
<Ornedan_> Which configuration file sets the properties shown by "xinput list-properties"?
<corigo1> demi: personally I recommend making the effort to move up to 4.2 it is definately more stable.
<pucko-> demi, may be that your monitor wrongly reports that resolution as the default during X startup..
<corigo1> true, you could set it to a fixed resolution instead of Auto
<tyler_d> looking for a program to make a bootable usb key?
<tyler_d> ie. an install iso on a usb key
<corigo1> <- feeling less than useless and quiting while I'm ahead.
<nkat> now i have intrepid, how can i install jaunty over intrepid ibex ?
<Haza> Afternoon gents im having some troubles with Kubuntu 8.10 (KDE4.2.x)
<Haza> My taskbars just seem to disappear for no reason
<Haza> in fact.. so does my desktop as well
<Haza> I can still move through the oen windows using alt+tab... but
<Haza> And i didn't get any popup error to tell me of a crash
<Haza> How can i go about trying to debug this?
<Haza> Is there a command i can run in a shell to restart my KDE? or something like that?
<Haza> (without having to relog)
<jussi01> hrm...
<jussi01> anyone know an equivalent for this? http://www.applian.com/flvplayer/download_flv_player.php
<Ornedan_> Which configuration file sets the properties shown by "xinput list-properties"?
<makdaknife> Haza: try this: kquitapp plasma; plasma
<hw_> Anyone here with MCP65 High Definition Audio hardware?
<hw_> I have no sound :(
<hw_> snd_hda_intel driver is loaded
<doleyb> jussi01: well just use mplayer to view those.  get it from medibuntu
<chris-rc1> hi
<JuJuBee> genii : any info for me on playing blueray?  Cant get mplayer installed as per web directions.  failed on trying to configure --enable-gui
<Binded> stupid question here i have a x64 system with 4 gigs of ram and the live cd or what ever only lists 2.7   how do i over come this
<chris-rc1> how can i best use desktop search on intrepid? (nepomuk?)
<Faust-C> hell he left
<Faust-C> i had a solution to the ram issue
<nadie> hola
<thorns> hola
<nadie> de donde eres
<nadie> thorns:
<thorns> nacer: ^^ -- don't speak Spanish :P
<nadie> k
<thorns> nacer: I'm sorry
<nadie> whay?
<nadie> :)
<thorns> nadie: Look closely. I've directed my message to someone else by mistake.
<peaches> so tell me how the xorg.conf is supposed to be set up for HAL
<jhutchins_wk> peaches: ?
<peaches> jhutchins:  i dunno i think an upgrade rewrote xorg.conf "update-manager" to set it up for HAL but i broke it
<peaches> got a lot of this now # commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
<peaches> but then it was all mangled . i tried to fix it. then it worked. now it doesnt
<chris-rc1> stupid question, but how can i use strigi?
<peaches> chris-rc1: in system settings advanced tab desktop search
<peaches> turn it on then type up a storm in alt+f2 thing
<Haza> Hmm, my taskbars keep disappearing on me :(
<Haza> I have to ctrl+alt+backspace to relog everytime
<Haza> but im not getting a crash error :(
<peaches> you mean panels, dont you
<Haza> peaches: Thats right yes
<peaches> does your desktop disappear
<Haza> well actually... the panels and the deskyop disappear
<peaches> or just panels
<Haza> peaches: Thats right
<Haza> Both
<peaches> what kubuntu version
<Haza> 8.10 (KDE4.2.x)
<peaches> no idea
 * Faust-C hasnt had to many problems
<peaches> just kidding, what happens when you press alt+f12 after they crash
<Haza> Hmm, i will have to give it a try peaches
<peaches> if the runner box comes up, type plasma to restart it
<Haza> Let me see if i can get it to crash again :)
<chris-rc1> peaches: it's written there "Failed to contact strigi indexer"
<peaches> if it's a later version package of kde, type plasma-desktop instead
<peaches> chris-rc1: does it say something about cant find name of org.kde.strigisomething orother
<peaches> Haza: if the little box doesnt come up then instead log ctrl+alt+Fn to another terminal, login, and type DISPLAY=:0 plasma &
<peaches> if you use :0 display
<Haza> peaches: Okay. noted. I will ping you if it happens again and those options fail
<Haza> peaches: And thank you
<chris-rc1> peaches: sth similar, yes
<truenex> Hola :)
<sileo> ciao
<truenex> Alguien habla español xD ?
<sileo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !es | truenex
<ubottu> truenex: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jamesjedimaster> truenex: hello, if you look for help in spanish you maybe try #kubuntu-es
<truenex> OK ! =)  Thnx ! :)
<sileo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> hey all, with .desktop files in /usr/share/applications/ where are the icons sourced from, some have their icon as a single word without a path
<noren> hi
<noren> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<chris-rc1>  i am trying to use strigi, but it tells sth about not being able to start the indexer...
<guimarca> hi
<sixofour> what program can let me on kubuntu connect to a computer on my network using XP, transfer a 9gb file, then get it back after i reformat?
<sixofour> reformating the kubuntu
<jamesjedimaster> sixofour: you can transfer files using samba
<guimarca> i have a problem with firefox and flash plugin in ubuntu
<guimarca> can anybody help me?
<|redwizardstudio> GRRR
<sixofour> how do you start samba after you get it?
<sixofour> samba in konsole does nothing
<noren> guimarca: whats the prob ??
<guimarca> I can not to see video with firefox
<noren> !flash | guimarca
<ubottu> guimarca: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jamesjedimaster> sixofour: samba is a daemon, once you install it, you can see your shared folder in a windows box
<sixofour> i need to see it in a kubuntu box
<guimarca> thank
<sixofour> and it can't be in /home/user/
<jamesjedimaster> sixofour: with dolphin go to network places and see if you can reach another machines, even windows machines
<jamesjedimaster> they must be in the same network segment
<sixofour> i got it
<sixofour> wow
<sixofour> i have a fast local network :P
<sixofour> 9 gb in 20 minutes
<noren> sixofour: y reformatting
<jamesjedimaster> cool
<sixofour> noren
<sixofour> because kubuntu is on an 8gb drive, and i don't use /home/ because of that, my data is on a seperate hard drive, also ive been using sudo too much, its a clusterfuck of fail atm
<sixofour> i need sudo to use my data drives
<sixofour> kubuntu keeps changing their permissions back
<jussi01> !language | sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sixofour> i'm going to set it up so kubuntu is on the 160 Gb hard drive, with no aprtitioning, 2gb swap will be on it also however
<sixofour> the 8g drive will be...eh...backup i guess, lol
<sixofour> but i am wondering, should i seperate my data and OS?
<sixofour> like section otu 20Gb from the 160 for the OS
<sixofour> out*
<noren> sixofour: TIP this time create different partion for /root /home and /data
<sixofour> i don't know how to do that
<jamesjedimaster> it is highly recommended to store in one partition the OS and in another partition all data
<jussi01> !home | sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<santtu> how can i install tar . gz packages
<santtu> jussi
<santtu> sä puhut suomee
<santtu> ??
<santtu> noo??
<fosco_> english please
<noren> sixofour: while installing u can assign different partion to different mount point
<santtu>  how can i install tar . gz packages
<fosco_> santtu, in general it is not recommended
<blackflag> Hello all :) what is the best way to figure out a cooling system in kW for a small datacenter?
<sixofour> so i need a different moutnpoint for root and for home?
<fosco_> try to search a deb package first
<santtu> could someone help me
<jussi01> santtu: ei, puhun vain vähän suomea.
<jussi01> santtu: you may want to try #kubuntu-fi
<santtu> ok sepäs mukavaa
<jussi01> :)
<santtu> well actually im running ubuntu dapper but thanks for help
<santtu> thanks jussi
<jussi01> :)
<hrika> hi! where can i find documentation on wifi configuration with kde 4.2 in intrepid?
<sixofour> so i'll just make two aprtitions on the drive, one for os and one for home data what ever
<sixofour> and a 2gb swap
<noren> !wifi | hrika
<ubottu> hrika: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hrika> noren: they don't seem to be up to date, esp. for kde 4.2 and intrepid
<hrika> noren: any idea which wireless tool is shipped by default for jaunty? knetworkmanager?
<torako> hey
<noren> hrika: i m using knetwork manager
<torako> noren: are you using Jaunty?
<hrika> noren: ok, thanks
<torako> noren: is it better than .10 or .04.2?
<noren> torako : no i am using 8.10 intrepid
<noren> 4.2 is better
<torako> really?
 * torako considers getting 4.2
<torako> i have to agree .10 is kinda annoying
<noren> torako: u can upgrade from  8.10
<sixofour> that would eb a downgrade
<torako> can someone explain how?
 * torako is a n00b
<noren> torako: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<torako> isnt that telling me how to get 4.2 or something?
<torako> kde
<torako> oop
<torako> just thought
<torako> youre not saying about 8.04.2
 * torako slaps his head
<noren> torako: what distro are u using now
<torako> 8.10
<noren> ^^ the llink i gave will help ur 9.10 to upgrade to kde 4.2
<sixofour> yeah how are we using 8.10 is 8.04.2 is just released?
<noren> oops 8.10
<sixofour> if*
<torako> i wanted to know originally
<torako> is 8.04.2 better than 8.10?
<noren> torako: 8.04.02 is a LTS with KDE 4.2
<sixofour> lts?
<p_quarles> noren: Kubuntu 8.04 is not LTS
<p_quarles> LTS only applies to the base system and ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<torako> so 8.04.2 is better than 8.10?
<p_quarles> torako: no
<torako> hmmm
<torako> but surely kde 4.2 is better!
<p_quarles> torako: asking if X is better than Y without specifying your criteria is asking a question devoid of any meaning
<torako> ?
 * torako is now confused
<sixofour> lol one of these guys
<noren> torako: upgrade ur 8.10 to 4.2 and see for urself
<p_quarles> noren: 8.04.2 != KDE 4.2
<torako> ohhhhhhh god
<torako> right.
<noren> torako: or u can wait for few weeks and get 9.04 :)
<sixofour> linux stuff has retarded version format
<torako> WILL SOMEONE JUST TELL ME IF 8.04.2 IS BETTER THAN 8.10?!
<p_quarles> torako: it's not that simple; it depends on your criteria, like I said
<torako> well,
<sixofour> next week kubuntu will be in version 10.5, then a day after its really 8.11
<torako> can someone just give me the basics?
 * torako s eye twitches
<p_quarles> sixofour: Ubuntu and KDE use different version numbers because they ARE DIFFERENT PROJECTS
<sixofour> who is talking about kde?
<noren> sixofour: its always YEAR.MONTH
<DasEI>  torako: 8.10 is slightly faster in bootup, more kernelimplemented then mudul-based, 8.04 better for weak hardware
<sixofour> yeah/month?
<sixofour> year*
<p_quarles> torako: 8.10 is newer; 8.04 is older
<torako> oh for....
<torako> ok
<torako> fine
<torako> i got it now
<torako> thank you.
<noren> The Kubuntu team is proud to announce the release of Kubuntu 8.04.2, the
<noren> second and final maintenance update to Kubuntu's 8.04 release. This release
<noren> includes updated desktop, and alternate installation CDs for the i386 and
<noren> amd64 architectures. This update is provided in recognition that the current
<noren> Kubuntu release (8.10) with its cutting edge KDE 4 desktop is not yet
<sixofour> i understoof what torako wanted the first time he asked, tsk tsk
<noren> appropriate for all users.
<sixofour> cutting edge lol
<torako> if SOMEONE could of just said what DasEI said
<torako> it would be better
<torako> so, i thank you DasEI
<p_quarles> noren: right; 8.04 uses KDE 3.5.11, which is the last-generation (but more tested) version of KDE
<DasEI> np, torak
<sixofour> i think people mention the crtiria stuff in "what is better" question,simply to be asanine
<DasEI> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sixofour> "what is better?" is by default askign which is newer
<sixofour> everyone knows that
<p_quarles> torako: What DasEI said is a broad and somewhat deceptive summary of the real differences
<torako> p_quarles: yes, but it was what i wanted to know...
<noren> torako: then u sud have been more specific in the questiion  :D
<draik> Hello everyone
<noren> draik: wats up
 * torako s eye twitches AGAIN.
<draik> noren: Nothing much. Just saying Hello to everyone here
<p_quarles> torako: okay, then I'll give you a similar but contradictory summary: 8.10 uses fewer system resources, and is therefore better for weak hardware; 8.04 is more tried and tested for those wanting stable systems
<sixofour> lol
<torako> p_quarles: Riiiiiight
<torako> p_quarles: thanks
<DasEI> did anyone got advchk to run ? it's a newfeeder for rss and related
<sixofour> version format is still whack, the amount of changes from one month to another may not be the same every month
 * torako will be right back
 * torako is back
<flabr> hi there...which are the packages i need in order to install the drivers for ATI Radeon x1600? I need glx
<torako> ask someone else.
<torako> i dont know
<noren> how many of u use (konqueror + opendns) did it really improve the konqueror performancce
<torako> Konqueror is annoying
<torako> it doesnt let me view new deviations at deviatnart
<noren> !ati | flabr
<ubottu> flabr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<torako> *deviantart
<flabr> thanks
<torako> i use firefox
<torako> like all the cool kids use
 * torako laughs
<noren> torako: its really lightweight browser . yestarday someone suggested arora its even lighter than that
<sixofour> firefox is fail
<torako> noren: Konqueror is...not suited to my needs
<torako> i have to use firefox
<sixofour> firefox 3 just destroyed all of its credability
<torako> meh
<torako> i still use it
<sixofour> defasult firefox sitting idle uses 350Mb of ram
<sixofour> that is crap
<torako> meeh?
<noren> i found even opera to be fastee than ff3
<torako> *meh
<torako> opera sucks
<torako> but aanyway
<sixofour> i use oepra
<sixofour> used*
<torako> its all on opinion
<ubunturos> I use firefox
<sixofour> haven't installed it yet lol
<sixofour> 250mb of ram isn't an opinion
<sixofour> 350*
<sixofour> that is less than window vista
<torako> vista sucks!
<torako> EVERYTHING SUCKS!
<sixofour> yes, and vista uses less resources then firefox
<noren> !language ! torako
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sixofour> only reason i got firefox is for #thumbshare
<torako> thats why i plan on killing Bill Gates later on in life
<torako> noren: "sucks" is not strong language
<ubunturos> instead, use energy in promoting Free and Open Source Software
<sixofour> so when i install kubuntu, i need two partitions right?..one for home/data and oen for root?
<sixofour> and a small 2gb for swap
<noren> yes 604
<sixofour> :D
<draik_> Ok, this is now borderline odd to irritating. My desktop cannot keep an Internet connection, can't use the recommended 173 nVidia driver, the 96 driver I used in the past freezes the entire desktop, the audio is getting choppy as quickly as I drop Internet connection.
<sixofour> foss needs to get better counter parts for some things before i promote them, just being free isn't a very good criteria
<sixofour> draik_:  try kde3.5?
<noren> draik_: wow
<draik_> sixofour: I'm on 4.2
<draik_> noren: Yeah, this sucks
<sixofour> yes, try kde3.5
<sixofour> its way less resource using than 4
<sixofour> and that may help some things
<draik_> How do I go from 4.2 to 3.5?
<sixofour> hrm, that i don't remember
<noren> draik_: when was the last time everything was running smoothly for u ?? :D
<draik_> noren: Before I got the 1TB HDD. 5 or 6 weeks ago now.
<sixofour> going to reinstall kuybuntu again, be back in a bit
<draik_> The current Kubuntu on the 1TB is a new install
<noren> draik_: wen did the above mentioned probs started ??? did u make any update
<draik_> It's the same package list that I had in my previous install
<jeykey> hi
<noren> draik_: i gues the recomended package for 8.10 and above is 177 nvidia driver
<noren> jeykey: hi
<draik_> noren: I don't have 177, just 96 and 173
<noren> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<torako> can someone tell me when the beta version on 9.04 comes out?
<torako> not the official release
<torako> the beat
<torako> *beta
<DasEI> torako: out already
<torako> really?!
<torako> not a alpha
<PhilippeP> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<torako> thanks
<DasEI> join #ubuntu+1, torako
<flabr> hi again..i am running a distro which is based on ubuntu ... Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu12 ... but how to know if it is Hardy, Dapper...and so on? Im not familiar with the different ubuntu
<torako> alpha 6 huh....
<DasEI> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<DasEI> flabr ^
<flabr> thaks :)
<flabr> thanks
<torako> april 23rd......
<torako> hmmm
<Simkin> how can i install 3.5.10 instead of 4.x?
<Simkin> 4.x bites.
<torako> march 26 the Beta version of Jauntu comes out...
<draik_> noren: I'm doing the CLI install of the 173 driver. I will reboot, cross my fingers and hope it all works out
<torako> i might get the Beta version of Jaunty when it comes.
<torako> and stick with it until april 23rd..
<torako> is there a image which tells me which kubuntu distro comes out at which time?
<torako> aha.
<torako> FOUND IT!
<Haza> peaches: Ping
<peaches> Haza: .
<Haza> peaches: So it crashed eventually :)
<peaches> what
<Haza> And i tried your steps...
<torako> is there a alpha of 9.10?
<peaches> oh yeah
<torako> i want to see what its gonna be like
<draik_> What's the command to see if I have GLX going?
<Haza> peaches: The Plasma thing
<Haza> the taskbar came back for a split second then disappeared again... :(
<torako> oh theres not a alpha of Karmic until may...
<torako> :(
<torako> oh well
<cortijo> join #France
<torako> cortijo: why?
<peaches> Haza: run a konsole and see what kind of error it's giving if any
<draik> I installed nvidia-glx-173, but I can't seem to get it activated with the Hardware Driver
<Haza> peaches: the "DISPLAY=:0 plasma &" command?
<peaches> Haza: sure what does it say
<Haza> <unknown program name>(16721)/ checkComposite: Plasma has an argb visual 0x12c2af0 71303169
<Haza> <unknown program name>(16721)/ checkComposite: Plasma can use COMPOSITE for effects on 0x12bb360
<peaches> Haza: what version did you say you were on
<Haza> 8.10 (4.2.x)
<Haza> as far as i understand
<peaches> is that intrepid, and whats the .x
<Guest13857> how can I get audacious to play streams ?
<Haza> peaches: im guessing its 4.2.something :)
<peaches> Haza: upgrade it if upgrade is available. it shouldnt be crashing. also if it's a compositing issue, upgrade the drivers
<peaches> Haza: and you sure you have nothing more to add to the plasma output?
<peaches> Haza: actually wait a sec
<torako> does anyone know if there is a easy site making program that i can install via adept or konsole?
<peaches> Haza: do you have a plasma-desktop command?
<menox> screem?
<Haza> I'll check
<torako>  does anyone know if there is a easy site making program that i can install via adept or konsole?
<Haza> peaches: Just the command "plasma-desktop" ?
<peaches> yep
<Haza> peaches: bash: plasma-desktop: command not found
<augustin> bonsoir à tous
<torako> anyone?
<Doc_exe> easy site making program?
<Doc_exe> like what
<torako> yeah
<peaches> Haza: did you already log back in properly ?
<Haza> peaches: I have yes
<augustin> does anyone speak french?
<torako> like a easy site making program
<ubunturos> !fr | augustin,
<ubottu> augustin,: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Doc_exe> like framework?  I just setup Joomla up... thats pretty nice
<Doc_exe> or do u want to code it up from the ground up?
<augustin> thank you
<Guest13857> someone here can run audacious with internet-radios??
<ubunturos> augustin: welcome, (how do you say that in french?)
<torako> well, preferably something free
<peaches> Haza: restart plasma now and see if it gives the same problem or if it only happens when it crashes randomly. in konsole: kquitapp plasma; plasma
<ubunturos> bonjour?
<Haza> torako: If you want an Open Source IDE you can use Eclipse. Thats supports loads of languages
<chris-rc1> hello
<Haza> peaches: Just testing
<torako> IDE?
<Haza> Integrated Development Enviroment
<peaches> i mean see if it will restart ok or do the momentary start / disappaering window thing
<chris-rc1> i am currently running strigi and it's indexing (which takes one whole cpu), but i cannot use nepomuksearch in dolphin
<Haza> torako: google -> define:IDE
<peaches> torako: you trying to make websites?
<Haza> peaches: okay i ran the above command
<torako> yes, i am
<Haza> And the panels have crashed again
<Haza> You want the output?
<peaches> chris-rc1: nepomunk search is what?
<Haza> Its 4 lines
<Doc_exe> joomla
<Doc_exe> look into it
<torako> is joomla free?
<Doc_exe> yes
<peaches> Haza: and it restarts or no?
<Doc_exe> only takes a google to find out
<Haza> peaches: It does not look like it
<Haza> peaches: (No panels or background)
<peaches> chris-rc1: im actually trying to get strigi working on my own box right now myself
<chris-rc1> peaches: i try to do 'nepomuksearch:SEARCHSTRING' in dolphin and nothing happens
<torako> yeah, but google searches are so expensive 8(
<torako> never mind,
<draik> I am trying to activate nvidia-glx-173, but I am being told that another version of this driver is in use. How can I correct this?
<torako> ive got one.
<torako> called lamp
<torako> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<chris-rc1> peaches: according to the howto soprano is not compiled properly, but strigi does start (just not from systemsettings)
 * torako is watching a video and may/may not reply
<chris-rc1> draik: what's it saying?
<peaches> chris-rc1: which howto?
<chris-rc1> wait
<draik> chris-rc1:  A different version of this driver is in use
<chris-rc1> when does it say this?
<chris-rc1> peaches: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6743477
<peaches> torako: try quanta i think.. might be in kdewebdev
<peaches> or something
<draik> Hardware Drivers. I'm trying to choose the recommended 173 but it will not activate because of this.
<torako> quanta?
<torako> sounds intriging
<chris-rc1> draik: and what driver are you running right now?
<chris-rc1> draik: and if you use kde4, you should defo use lates 180.x driver
<draik> To the best of my knowledge, none. My xorg.conf is default. Per by boot, though, 173.14.12
<draik> I don't have the 180 :(
<chris-rc1> download it?
<draik> On it
<peaches> chris-rc1: what was the exact error that strigi says in desktop search under system settings?
<chris-rc1> draik: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
<chris-rc1> draik: there are newer ones on the ftp server, though, but this one should suffice
<draik> chris-rc1: That's only providing me with 173
<draik> 180 per repos has been installed
<chris-rc1> peaches: right now it say it's not running and nothing else (no matter what i do, and strigi is indexing right now). it used to say sth along the lines of 'cannot connect to indexer' and sth about method not found i think
<Haza> peaches: If you are interested: http://pastebin.com/d2312c6c0
<chris-rc1> draik: which card?
<Haza> Thats the error i got
<draik> chris-rc1: GeForece FX 5700LE
<peaches> chris-rc1: are you watching it index its dialog thing?
<peaches> Haza: thats very odd.. you notice any other programs having problems with dbus any time, even after plasma crashes?
<Haza> umm, im afraid i havent noticed anything
<Haza> @ peaches
<peaches> Haza: also when it crashes or you kquitapp make sure theres no ghost process plasma still hanging around.. might as well just kill -9 it
<Haza> peaches: I'll check my processlist just now
<chris-rc1> draik: hmm, you could install envy then
<chris-rc1> draik: apt-get install envyng (maybe envyng-qt or sth)
<peaches> killall -9 plasma; wait a while, then restart
<tmeixner> hi - is anyone on kubuntu 9.04? what's the latest kernel version used (I'm trying to recover this installation in my grub config)
<draik> OK. Gotta reboot. BRB
<peaches> Haza:  by the way are you using the 3D desktop?
<Haza> peaches: I am
<chris-rc1> peaches: yes, strigiclient is running and it's a gui thingie
<draik_> chris-rc1: I hope I can get things working again
<Haza> peaches: Okay done
<peaches> Haza: ok if have always had problems with 3D Desktop and nvidia (random crashes) till now latest svn seems to be pretty good.. turn that off next time you log in properly, then try the same kquitapp (make sure to use this so it saves the 3D setting),  killall, restart, and see if it will restart or just crash repeatedly again.. could be a 3D desktop thing
<Haza> peaches: Noted:
<Haza> peaches: It started up this time
<peaches> Haza: does it restart or just crash again now
<Haza> peaches: If it help.... : http://pastebin.com/m2505d58
<Haza> Its started okay
<peaches> Haza: what was the last thing you did, kill the process?
<draik_> chris-rc1: I'm logging in now...
<Haza> peaches: i tried...
<Haza> hazamonzo@hazamonzo-laptop:~$ killall -9 plasma;
<Haza> plasma: no process killed
<Haza> The "plasma"
<peaches> oh so other than that, you just waited?
<Haza> And that pastebin was the resulting output
<Haza> Thats right
<peaches> Haza: but you said it restarted ok right, even with that output?
<draik> Well, it seems that it's all well and in order
<Haza> peaches: Thats right
<chris-rc1> peaches: how long is the indexing supposed to take? like at the maximum
<draik_> and now my screen went completely black
<draik_> Computer frozen :(
<peaches> Haza: it may just be the process stalling on exiting taking more time than usual (could explain no DrKonqi or whatever popup) but still connected to dbus so next time plasma starts, it detects itself and doesnt re-run. just put a killall before restarting it next time
<peaches> chris-rc1: i have no idea but with a big disk it take a long long time
<peaches> first time i successfully used strigi a while back it took up about 5GB just in indexing data
<peaches> i think i ran it overnight
<Haza> peaches: Right. Any idea why it might be crashing in the first place?
<peaches> Haza: 0. it's plasma
<ScorpKing> peaches: haha.. nice nick :)
<chris-rc1> chris-rc1: well, if don't need the latest drivers, then envy is the cleanest way to install nvidia drivers
<peaches> chris-rc1: when you renice does it bring up a cpu scheduler grahpical dialog or does it just ask a number? (im using the later version with the graphics)
<peaches> ScorpKing: im not very creative
<peaches> hah
<chris-rc1> peaches: gui with cpu scheduler and i/o scheduler
<peaches> chris-rc1: ok put it on low priority
<torako> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<torako> D8
<ScorpKing> peaches: creativity has many forms
<peaches> chris-rc1: if you hover over the different options it will give a tooltip what they mean
<torako> Ice weasels...
<peaches> is peaches some kind of internet meme i dont know about
<ScorpKing> torako: you are going to get yourself kicked from the channel
<chris-rc1> peaches: yeah,. just realised that :-)
<chris-rc1> and what cpu scheduler should i use
<torako> cortijo:
<torako> oops
<peaches> whatever you want. i just said lower priority means it wont gobble up your cpu when youre trying to do other things
<torako> sorry
<torako> ScorpKing: i have to go anyway
<torako> bye!
<ScorpKing> torako: ok bye
<draik_> chris-rc1: EnvyNG doesn't have the 180.
<draik_> EnvyNG is currently installing the recommended 173
<chris-rc1> draik_: ok, what's the problem again?
<draik_> chris-rc1: Getting a driver to work.
<chris-rc1> peaches: gosh, i am so blind!
<chris-rc1> draik_: then i'd go with envy. just run it and see if it works
<draik_> OK
<draik> chris-rc1: Well, that seemed to be the fix
<draik> I got interwebs, muzics and pretty screensaver again :)
<draik> Thanks chris-rc1
<noren> draik:       what happened
<chris-rc1> draik:  np
<ubuntu__> is there a a way to watch youtube videos in kaffine  without downloading like totem does
<chris-rc1> peaches: now strigi doesn't use any cpu time any more and when i try to renice it shows it's set to 0 again. but that can't be cause it's not doing anything, at all
<chris-rc1> ubuntu__: you can still run kaffeine?
<ubuntu__> i'm trying kubuntu on live cd
<ubuntu__> been using another distibution   n liked that feature of totem
<ubuntu__> or is there some other way to do that in a kde application
<ubuntu__> but the biggie for me will be getting the right updates cuz  i'm on ppc and a friend gave me the live cd for  8.0.4.2
<w-heat> hi, can anyone tell me how to stop a device being managed by network manager? I've tried putting an entry in /etc/network/interfaces and it's still showing up in nm
<chris-rc1> ubuntu__: well, on 8.10 the latest update breaks kaffeine. just so you know
<chris-rc1> peaches: so now strigi sin't doing anything any more and i cannot change the nice lever (is reset everytime i change it)
<peaches> chris-rc1: what was it before
<sixofour> so, i installed kubuntu, but when i load it i get:
<sixofour> GRUB Loading... Error 22
<sixofour> and it stops
<peaches> ubuntu__: how exactly does totem do it, you do something special from the internet browser?
<draik> noren: I guess the driver just had to be installed through EnvyNG
<sixofour> so i need a /boot partition?
<DasEI> sifofour: yep, file not found error
<sixofour> !!!!!!!!!
<sixofour> if someone could have told me
<sixofour> i have to install kubuntu for the 4th time now
<DasEI> sixofour: nope, wait
 * sixofour sighs
<sixofour> i have 3 partitions, /home swap and /
<DasEI> sixofour: all needed partis are automatically set home, basically / and swap are enough, you'll prbly have /boot (and various other)
<sixofour> i did it manually
<sixofour> i made /hopme / and swap
<sixofour> ./home, /, swap*
<DasEI> sixofour: you're on live cd now ?
<sixofour> yes
<sixofour> GRUB fails to load
<sixofour> Error 22
<abongile> Hi, I am newbie, the rtl8187se wifi driver does not work with the latest kernel update but works perfectly under earlier kernel. How can I get to work with the latest kernel? I apologise if this not the right place to ask.
<DasEI> mount your hd
<sixofour> mount my hd?
<DasEI> open a terminal, sixofour...
<DasEI> sixofour: sudo fdisk -l
<DasEI> sixofour: devicename of your / ?
<draik_> I think I spoke too soon
<sixofour> how do i know which is / ?
<DasEI> sixofour: by size ?
<sixofour> /dev/sdb1   *           1        2432    19535008+  83  Linux
<sixofour> /dev/sdb2            2433       19457   136753312+   5  Extended
<sixofour> /dev/sdb5            2433       19210   134769253+  83  Linux
<sixofour> /dev/sdb6           19211       19457     1983996   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<draik_> It froze on me
<DasEI> sixofour: let'ts try : sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1
<acryline> do you k,ow au opensim canal and how I can connecting to it  ?
<acryline> hello
<sixofour> done
<DasEI> sixofour: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<sixofour> done
<DasEI> sixofour: cd /mnt/sdb1
<DasEI> sixofour: ls
<sixofour> yeah
<sixofour> its root
<DasEI> root ?
<Dr_willis> dont forget a sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1 first :)
<DasEI> sixofour: cd /boot
<sixofour> bin   cdrom  etc   initrd.img  lost+found  mnt  proc  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<sixofour> boot  dev    home  lib         media       opt  root  srv   tmp  var
<DasEI> !grub | sixo
<ubottu> sixo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sixofour> i'm in /boot$
<sixofour> i am reading that
<acryline> do you k,ow au opensim canal and how I can connecting to it  ?
<DasEI> sixofour: first link
<sixofour> it helps me in pretty much no way lol
<sixofour> how do i know grub is broken?
<DasEI> sixofour: it looks like it can't find parti or kernel
<sixofour> what is parti?
<pcsc50> hi there! There is someone that can help me with EpsonJavaPOS?
<DasEI> sixofour: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEI> sixofour: ^partition
<sixofour> couldn't find pastebinit
<pcsc50> i'm am going crazy, please help me
<DasEI> sixofour: which ubu version ?
<sixofour> ubu?
<DasEI> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<sixofour> ok..what is ubu?
<DasEI> ubuntu ??
<sixofour> oh
<sixofour> 8.10
<pcsc50> There is someone that can help me with EpsonJavaPOS?
<jose> nas noches
<jose> estoy muy perdido
<DasEI> sixofour: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jose> alguien me dice algun manual o web explique como montar un servidor email
<DasEI> !paste  | sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pcsc50> There is someone that can help me with EpsonJavaPOS or T88IV printing under linux
<DasEI> sixofour: can you paste that file and give us url here ?
<sixofour> installing gedit
<sixofour> one sec
<DasEI> sure, sorry
<thebe> new user of linux
<thebe> need help of you
<thebe> could any of you help me
<DasEI> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thebe> thanks, I have acer aspire 5530 and the sound card does not work how could I get its driver
<thebe> for linux
<sixofour> DasEI:  that file is empty
<sixofour> .mnt  . LST or IST?
<sixofour> menu*
<DasEI> sixofour: /boot/grub/menu.lst                     <<is empty ? no typos ?
<sixofour> LST or IST?
<DasEI> LST small
<sixofour> yes, its empty
<sixofour> er
<sixofour> menu/lst lol
<DasEI> sudo grub
<DasEI> ??
<draik_> My screen goes black when it freezes
<DasEI> !alsa | thebe
<ubottu> thebe: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sixofour> its still empty
<draik_> When it finally returns, its still frozen.
<draik_> I can't do anything on the desktop
<thebe> thanks
<DasEI> sudo grub                  , sixofour
<sixofour> ok
<DasEI> find /boot/grub/stage1
<DasEI> result ^ ?
<sixofour>  (hd1,0)
<pcsc50> I need help to configure Epson Thermal Printer T88IV.. I going crazy. Please help me. It works with EpsonJavaPos
<DasEI> sixofour:  root (hd1,0)
<sixofour> ok..
<DasEI> you have two disks there ?
<sixofour> two hard drives yes
<sixofour> one is unallocated
<DasEI> the other containing windows ?
<pcsc50> I need help to configure Epson Thermal Printer T88IV.. I going crazy. Please help me. It works with EpsonJavaPos
<DasEI> a, I see
<sixofour> i don't have windows at all
<sixofour> i installed kubuntu to an empty drive
<DasEI> sixofour:  setup (hd1)
<sixofour> it successed in what ever it did
<DasEI> sixofour:  quit
<sixofour> ok
<DasEI> sixofour:  make sure your bios is set to boot from sdb;
<sixofour> lol
<DasEI> sixofour: see yah hopefully : sudo reboot
<sixofour> how?
<sixofour> just type sudo reboot after quit?
<DasEI> yes, but then you get logged off
<sixofour> what about that bios stuff?
<sixofour> i don't know how to do all that
<DasEI> F2 or ESC mostly to get in pc's bios, you can alter the boot-sequenz there
<sixofour> ???
<DasEI> just try without cd after reboot or come back
<DasEI> thebe ?
<draik_> chris-rc1: Would you know what is causing the freeze after working so smoothly?
<pcsc50> I need help to configure Epson Thermal Printer T88IV.. I going crazy. Please help me. It works with EpsonJavaPos
<ibuffy> i don't want to download ubuntu-graphics, but i do want to see what files are included in the package. how can i do taht?
<ibuffy> ah, packages.ubuntu.com
<ibuffy> can apt-get list the files?
<DasEI> or synaptic
<thebe> "find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd". I did not understand 'uname -r ' in this case! Does it stand for something
<DasEI> ibuffy: apt-cache search | grep <expression>
<thebe> or I have to type the same 'uname -r'??
<DasEI> thebe: just type uname -r without quotes in terminal
<ibuffy> DasEI: i'm just wanting to browse, i wouldn't know what to grep for. wanting to get a few packages, but i can't remember their names, so grep wouldn't come in handy
<DasEI> synaptic is handy then
<DasEI> ibuffy: you can search both there, filenames and descriptions
<thebe> thebe@Voracious:~$ find /lib/modules/unamr -r | grep snd
<thebe> find: unknown predicate `-r'
<thebe> thebe@Voracious:~$
<thebe> this is displayed then
<ibuffy> man... i can't wait until the new package manager arrives
<ibuffy> adept is so confusing compared to synaptic
<DasEI> thebe : uname -r  to see what it does,  quotes for the whole cmd
<ibuffy> package manager or updater, it's confusing. it should be the same
<DasEI> dpkg, lol
<DasEI> ...
<draik_> I have installed the nVidia driver through EnvyNG and that is not resolving the issue. my desktop is still freezing when I use a video driver
<ubuntu__> totem has  a search plugin    n it plays it right in  totem
<ibuffy> anyway... adept package manager doesn't show ubuntustudio
<ibuffy> neither does the updater
<DasEI> apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<ibuffy> yeah yeah... i can find it that way.. but i want my graphical packman
<DasEI> ibuffy: synaptic also shows
<DasEI> .. so does adept
<ibuffy> argh, which adept?
<DasEI> ibuffy : sudo adept from trml
<ibuffy> that is the 'package manager'
<ragil> hi all
<ibuffy> so... let's give it one more go
<ibuffy> hi ragil
<ragil> btw can i ask something
<ibuffy> well.. i'll have to wait awhile until some other packages are through installing to get admin privs
<ibuffy> ragil: this is a support channel :)
<ragil> if i want to change default run level on ubuntu where is conf file is located?
<sixofour1> GRUB Loading... Error 22
<thebe> thanks
<thebe> I got the solution
<ibuffy> ragil: http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<ibuffy> alright DasEI, i don't know how you found ubuntustudio using adept
<ibuffy> i searched just for ubuntustudio
<ibuffy> nothing
<ibuffy> fetched package lists, did it again, same results
<DasEI> your sources.list ??
<ibuffy> they are fine
<ibuffy> i can find ubuntustudio-* using apt-get
<DasEI> I found a bounce there, wallpapers, audio,.. medibuntu maybe ?
<ibuffy> DasEI: http://bayimg.com/DAoeNAAbe
<ibuffy> adept has never worked for me, it's so discouraging... so when's the packman coming out
<ibuffy> please say soon
<beardbar> Hi guys so yesterday I cam to the conclusion that 8.10 just wont support 3 monitors after much forum reading and googling. I apparently need to down grade but was wondering how diffrent kde 3 is to kde 4?
<DasEI> ibuffy: packman is something else, it's a file hoster
<DasEI> sixofour1:
<DasEI> ?
<sixofour1> yeah
<sixofour1> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<DasEI> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb1
<sixofour1> ./boot isn't mounted on anything
<sixofour1> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block devi
<draik_> I've just had my desktop running for the past 10-15 minutes without doing anything to it. It is still running (non-frozen)
<draik_> If I were to launch an app, it would freeze
<draik_> Firefox, Thunderbird, System Settings, EnvyNG, etc
<DasEI> sixofour1: sure, mount it again or it isn't writeable
<sixofour1> mount what?
<sixofour1> i'm being spoonfed here, no clue what i am doing
<sixofour1> lol
<beardbar> anyone how big a diffrent kde 4 is to kde 3?
<sixofour1> k its mounted
<DasEI> sixofour1:  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<sixofour1> Unrecognized option `--root-directoy=/mnt'
<DasEI> sixofour1: sudo umount -a
<beardbar> oh i guess kde4 is on 8.04 lol nm
<DasEI> sixofour1: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<DasEI> sixofour1:  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<sixofour1> ok
<sixofour1> stuff happened
<sixofour1> (hd0)   /dev/sda
<sixofour1> (hd1)   /dev/sdb
<sixofour1> thats the result
<sixofour1> an error occured but it said to ignore it
<DasEI> corresponding BIOS drive  ? which error ?
<cajun> i'm having an issue installing Kubuntu 8.4 on an older laptop.  It is a Gateway that is running Millenium. It has 120MB RAM, and it's a P3.  When the install starts, the progress bar during initialization gets to maybe 10 or 15% before the laptop just completely shuts down.
<sixofour1> Due to a bug in xfs_freeze, the following command might produce a segmentation
<cajun> I have run a memory test and no errors were found.
<sixofour1> fault when /mnt/boot/grub is not in an XFS filesystem. This error is harmless and
<sixofour1> can be ignored.
<cajun> what can I do to make it work?  Millenium boots with no problems that I can see.
<sixofour1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DasEI> cajun:120 is hard, try alternate installer or :
<ibuffy> DasEI: heh, i know what packman is, but i was using packman as a short way of saying package manager because i'm a lazy typer
<DasEI> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cajun> is that why i can't even run it live?
<DasEI> might be, but for that also :
<DasEI> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<DasEI> (for the live^)
<sixofour1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/130365/
<sixofour1> DasEI:
<cajun> i installed the "hedgehog" version on an older computer a few years ago and didn't have an issue. It was running Win95.
<cajun> i have the liver version on my 8.4, is that different than what I'd get from that url?
<DasEI> sixofour1: looks good, : cd /mnt
<DasEI> sixofour1: looks good, : cd /boot
<DasEI> cd /grub
<DasEI> nano menu.lst
<DasEI> cajun: yes, the alternate installer is a better bet for that machine, but can't run live
<Slonkie> Would anyone be capable of helping me making my Atheros AR5BXB63 wireless work on kubuntu?
<sixofour1> abi-2.6.27-7-generic     grub            System.map-2.6.27-7-generic
<cajun> ok.  thanks for your help.
<sixofour1> config-2.6.27-7-generic  memtest86+.bin  vmcoreinfo-2.6.27-7-generic
<sixofour1> ls of /boot
<ibuffy> can't upgrade to kde 4.2...
<ibuffy> would like to if possible
<ibuffy> it will be on jaunty right?
<ibuffy> i will hold off if so
<DasEI> sixofour1:sudo updatedb
<sixofour1> 4.2 is on 8.10
<goofey> ibuffy: it will be in jaunty
<DasEI> sixofour1:locate menu.lst
<ibuffy> it's in unsupported backports
<ibuffy> not something i'm wanting to use...
<DasEI> sixofour1:get the one from the disk ( cd has also)
<gabriel_> can anyone figure out why i suddenly only can get working sound in dragonplayer, and not in totem player or vlc player?
<ibuffy> and maybe a new _package manager_ will be issued with jaunty
<ibuffy> i miss the old adept
<sixofour1> which one is that? [there are 8 files]
<DasEI> gabriel_: pcm ?
<DasEI> !alsa | gabriel_:
<ubottu> gabriel_:: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DasEI> gabriel_: install alsamixer and check pcm-volume
<DasEI> sixofour1:paste the output of locate ^
<DasEI> paste
<eladioreis> Hello can anyone help-me ho can i listen radio online with mozilla?
<sixofour1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/130366/
<gabriel_> o dpmt
<DasEI> eladioreis:google for onlineradio, but amarok is much nicer to me
<gabriel_> i don't have sound system. only multimedia
<gabriel_> and no option for "enable the sound system"
<eladioreis> i have amarock
<Constrabus> After an install with 8.10 I enabled effects in desktoop settings. Now the dekstop is black but I can see the mouse. How do I rever the settings?
<DasEI>  /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst  , sixofour1
<gabriel_> DasEI: however, testing the sound works in multimedia dialog
<sixofour1> ok what do i do?
<Constrabus> revert*
<DasEI>  gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst  , sixofour1, still empty ???
<sixofour1> how can i check?
<jhutchins_wk> Constrabus: So you're saying those weren't the effects you wanted?
<DasEI> gabriel_: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<sixofour1> ff gedit is 86mb?
<DasEI> gabriel_: when done : alsamixergui
<DasEI> nano /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst  , sixofour1, still empty ???
<Constrabus> jhutchins_wk Im saying that enableing the settings made everything unuseable because the desktop is black now and can only see the mouse. Default settings are needed.
<Slonkie> Would anyone be capable of helping me making my Atheros AR5BXB63 wireless work on kubuntu?
<jhutchins_wk> Constrabus: Well, there was no guarantee you'd _like_ the effects.
<DasEI> gabriel_: gui up ?
<sixofour1> ok i see stuff DasEI
<jhutchins_wk> Constrabus: Maybe the mouse is all there is.  Not very usefull, I'll admint.
<sixofour1> 142 lines
<thebe> hi, unluckily my usb was inserted in my laptop while i was installing linux and it also got formated in ext3 file system. I don know how to format it with fat and i don recognize in shell also
<thebe> any one to help this new user
<DasEI> ctrl-c in trml to close gedit , :XD sixofour1
<DasEI> nano*
<Constrabus> jhutchins_wk Ok how can I change tthe setting perhaps in the console since thats all I have
<jhutchins_wk> Constrabus: I think you may be able to select a different session in the login manager, that may help.
<gabriel_> DasEI: yes, that got the sound back! awesome :)
<sixofour1> ctrl-c doesn't close it
<thebe> DasEI is there to help me again
<shadowhywind> Hay all having a bit of problem, every time I try to use glx (either glxgears, or compiz) my laptop will freeze (most of the time within 5 mins)
<jhutchins_wk> Constrabus: You may also be able to run kdesudo(?) kcontrol.
<DasEI> sudo reboot  sixofour1
<jhutchins_wk> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<gabriel_> DasEI: however, i don't understand what caused it to dissapear in the first place... ubuntu really isn't more stable than windows :/
<DasEI> thebe ?
<sixofour1> can't do that either
<sixofour1> i can only type text
<thebe> hi
<gabriel_> DasEI: and why does it say that pulseAudio doesn't work?
<thebe> DasEi
<thebe> I am here
<thebe> listening you
<sixofour1> how do i exit?
<sixofour1> hit the x on the terminal?
<thebe> I did solve the problem with sound card
<jhutchins_wk> sixofour1: exit <CR>
<DasEI> or ctrl and x in nano
<thebe> but usb is gone now
<sixofour1> what is exit <cr>
<sixofour1> ?
<DasEI> yo
<Constrabus> jhutchins_wk is there a command to make defualt settings? im in the cosole
<Constrabus> console*
<DasEI> gabriel_: alsa is mostly common, depends on your hardware
<will_> I'm running KDE/Openbox, is there a way to control the window action's for the Openbox portion?
<DasEI> thebe: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gabriel_> DasEI: i have awesome HW :)
<noren> damn network admin, i was downloading jaunty alpha 5 bugger they removed the entirre thing when i was half way with download
<noren> can any one confirm if its working for them >>> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/jaunty-alpha-5
<noren> it seems they have now updated it to alpha 6 what a waste of time for me :(
<thebe> but I have to format my flash memory
<DasEI> thebe: sudo apt-get install usbview usbutils
<thebe> thanks
<Dr_Willis64> thebe,  you format the filesystem with the mkfs.XXX command
<Dr_Willis64> thebe,  or with a front end like gparted
<draik_> It would appear that I cannot use any nVidia drivers as they all cause my computer to freeze
<DasEI> thebe: sudo fdisk -l , flash there ?
<thebe> what does that xxx stand for
<Dr_Willis64> hit TAB and see the options
<Dr_Willis64> mkfs.vfat for vfat, ext2 for ext2.. and so on
<thebe> thank you
<DasEI> thebe: use gparted
<Dr_Willis64> XXX for porn drive? :)
<Constrabus> jhutchins_wk   Just had to delete .kde dir in home and let it recreate for defualt settings.
<RiotingPacifist`> could somebody tell me if ucl.ac.uk is down or if im just having problems with my connection
<DasEI> RiotingPacifist`: url ?
<gabriel_> another really FUNNY bug: when i PAUSE amarok, i get weird artifacts in any video playback... hahaha... and when i press play again in amarok - perfect video playback again :)
<RiotingPacifist`> http://www.ucl.ac.uk
<gabriel_> is that weird or what?
<gabriel_> if i minimize amarok, it's back to perfect video playback again
<RiotingPacifist`> gabriel_: what kde and what gfx card
<RiotingPacifist`> s/card/drivers
<gabriel_> kde4.2, nvidia gf8800 drivers are that 177 recommended one
<gabriel_> kubuntu 8.10
<DasEI> RiotingPacifist`:loading very slow, if at all, still empty
<gabriel_> weird artifacts in video playback only when amarok is showing
<Slonkie> Would anyone be capable of helping me making my Atheros AR5BXB63 wireless work on kubuntu?
<gabriel_> and paused
<gabriel_> in stopped mode there are no artifacts. only in paused mode
<DasEI>  Slonkie:I don't use wl, but might see:
<DasEI> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<beardbar> actually, im not sure i understand this but does 8.04.2 come with kde 4 or only kde 3?
<gabriel_> RiotingPacifist`: weird huh :)
<RiotingPacifist`> DasEI thx, i resinstalled last nite and been having internet troubles (droping 15% of my ping to google) not sure if it was me/myisp/ucl
<ubuntu__> 3
<DasEI> Slonkie: try #ubuntu for that, if no help here
<ubuntu__> that is what i have on live cd
<ubuntu__> beardbar kde  3
<ubuntu__> since it is long term support
<beardbar> ubuntu__: drat, wanted so bad to run kde4 but 8.10 doesnt support 3 monitors very well
<DasEI>    Connection to 144.82.111.20 Failed     The system returned:     (110) Connection timed out  , RiotingPacifist`
<RiotingPacifist`> gabriel_: id guess that you have composing enabled, which generally means youll get those bugs given (kde4.x isnt very mature with desktop effects, nvidia closed grafix drivers while good are full little of bugs)
<ubuntu__> if i install the live cd can somebody here help me get it where i can get the upates since i am using ppc
<andy> hi
<andy> i have a severe problem
<andy> cannot login anymore into the KDE
<RiotingPacifist`> thx DasEI, now if only i could figure out why pinging my router is dropping 7% of my packets
<RiotingPacifist`> andy: is your hdd full? login to a term and run df - h, can you login to failsafe?
<andy> I had 190MB of free space on my hdd and i wanted to install openclipart and it said it requiered also open office and i clicked install, as I already have wirter and calc, ... i thought i wouldn#t chnage much, but now I have 0 Bytes free
<DasEI> RiotingPacifist`: sudo netstat            ?? dns ?
<andy> i did apt-get remove octave and supposedly this freed 30 MB but df still says 0
<andy> RiotingPacifist am with alt ctrl F1  in console
<RiotingPacifist`> andy: problem is you have no free space in temp to setup the permition files, run sudo apt-get clean from a terminal see if that frees you up some space
<thebe> I did sudo fdisk -l but I did not recognize the usb
<DasEI> !trash | andy
<ubottu> andy: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<beardbar> ubuntu__: look what i found, anyone know if this works well? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04.1/release/
<thebe> i plugged out usb and even then I got the same output of this command
<RiotingPacifist`> alternatively somebody might no the command to mount /tmp on a ramdisk as a quick fix
<Dr_Willis64> thebe,  unplug/plug it back in , check out put of 'dmesg' command, (run it once, then wait a few sec and run dmesg again to see new messages at the bottom.
<RiotingPacifist`> *know
<DasEI> thebe: try a reboot to reload hal
<Faust-C> hmm now desktop seems better since i changed nvidia settings from streched to centered
<sixofour2> DasEI:
<Faust-C> option wasnt there in ubuntu
<sixofour2> GRUB Loading.... Error 22
<andy> RiotingPacifist: sudo apt-get clean didn't change a thing. And 0+30=0  I had zero free, freed 30 and still have zero free
<sixofour2> lol
<DasEI> sixofour2: yes
<thebe> I am waiting DasEI!!
<DasEI> thebe: try a reboot to reload hal,  sudo reboot
<DasEI> sixofour2: can you D/L and burn a cd ?
<sixofour2> what cd?
<DasEI> sixofour2: super-grub-disk
<RiotingPacifist`> netstat shows rpc.statd dhclient & dhclient3 is having 2 dhclient a bad thing?
<andy> trash is empty
<sixofour2> there is no /boot
<sixofour2> i need a /boot partition don't i?
<etfb> Anyone using kpowersave in Hardy instead of the standard Guidance Power Manager?  I notice it's got a weird bug: if you shut down and then close the lid, it will suspend... then when you resume later, it continues shutting down.  Anyone else see behaviour like that, or am I imagining it?
<RiotingPacifist`> but im pinging my router 192.168.1.1 so i dont think im even using dns, could it be the new wireless stack :S
<sixofour2> ive insteal with this cd severasl times in the past 4 days
<sixofour2> installed
<DasEI> sixofour2: there is, we checked before
<sixofour2> there isn't
<sixofour2> there is a folder /boot
<sixofour2> but the only partitions are / and /home/
<andy> well, thanks
<RiotingPacifist`> !tmpfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmpfs
<DasEI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/130366/
<RiotingPacifist`> !tmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp
<RiotingPacifist`> andy i think there is a utility like mount overflow tmpfs to let you login, /etc/init.d/mountoverflowtmp start or something like that
<DasEI> RiotingPacifist`: 2 dhcp clients ? ifconfig ? more then one nic ?
<sixofour2> i wonder if reinstalling kubuntu can fix this
<DasEI> RiotingPacifist`: andy left
<sixofour2> ugh
<sixofour2> ive installed kubuntu 5 times in 2 days
<DasEI> sixofour2: there is, for some reason grub didn't install properly
<sixofour2> how many aprtitions do i need?
<sixofour2> EXACTLY
<sixofour2> what do they need to be called
<DasEI> sixofour2: 2 least,    /  and swap
<Dr_Willis64> 2 minimum :) yep
<sixofour2> well i have 3
<Dr_Willis64> you can use 3 if you want
<sixofour2> ./ swap and /home/
<DasEI> a separate /home, no prob
<sixofour2> yeah so wtf is the problem?
<Dr_Willis64>  thats the 2nd most common layout
<RiotingPacifist`> DasEI: i have wireless and an unused ethernet port, netstat -i is giving me a few extra devices though :S eth0:avahi wlanmaster0
<sixofour2> what does error 22 mean?
<Dr_Willis64> thats a grub error. check the grub homepage
<sixofour2> grub has a home page?
<Dr_Willis64> YES....
<Dr_Willis64> Most EVERYTHING has a homepage :)
<sixofour2> what is grub?
<Dr_Willis64> grub is very very very well documented
<sixofour2> lol
<Dr_Willis64> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sixofour2> oh
<sixofour2> i read those, didn't help any
<Dr_Willis64> Grub is such an improntant tool - its worth reading about.
<Dr_Willis64> so go check its manual at the homepage.
<sixofour2> i think i'll just reinstall and hope
<Dr_Willis64> if you plan on using linux - its worth learning grub :)
<Dr_Willis64> or just rely on the old windows mentality of reinsgtalling and hopeing..
<will_> Is there a way to change the mod-key in Openbox from ALT to META?
<Dr_Willis64> I doubt if reinstalling will change much
<sixofour2> i doubt if reading sveeral hundred pages of completely unrelevent information will either
<Dr_Willis64> you dont know.. it MAY be doumcneted right there on the 'grub error code page'
<etfb> How do I put a daily time limit on a login.  I want my kids to have a maximum of 3 hours a day on their computers, so they can interact with something other than YouTube and horsey RPGs.  Any ideas?
<RiotingPacifist`> sixofour2: its thowing up an error to do with multiboot kernels can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Faust-C> etfb: it would be simpler to limit inet
<goofey> etfb: I'm pretty sure edubuntu has that option (might be able to use their program in kubuntu)
<Faust-C> etfb: or a kiosk mode
<sixofour2> what is a gui program i can use to view this file?
<goofey> ubottu: !edubuntu | etfb
<ubottu> etfb: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<RiotingPacifist`> http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html < type grub errors into firefox3 and thats what you get
<DasEI> sixofour2: means a file not found error, mount / again and paste menu.lst
<RiotingPacifist`> sixofour2: erm kate or any text editor
<DasEI> sixofour2: kate, gedit, nono, vim ....
<Dr_Willis64> 22 : No such partition
<Dr_Willis64>     This error is returned if a partition is requested in the device part of a device- or full file name which isn't on the selected disk.
<DasEI> nano
<cajun1> is there a way to do the minimal installation using a USB wireless NIC?
<cajun1> that's what I have and the Ubuntu install isn't recognizing it.
<sixofour2> The file /boot/grub/meny.lst could not be loaded, as it was not possible to read from it.
<sixofour2> er
<sixofour2> lol
<Dr_Willis64> sounds like somthing is totally missconfigured then.
<etfb> Faust-C: Limiting internet doesn't stop them playing games...
<sixofour2> The file /boot/grub/menu.lst could not be loaded, as it was not possible to read from it.
<DasEI> sixofour2: paste your menu.lst
<RiotingPacifist`> sixofour2 is there anything in /boot
<DasEI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/130366/
<etfb> I'll check the Edubuntu website and see what they use for that.
<sixofour2> abi-2.6.27-7-generic     memtest86+.bin               vmcoreinfo-2.6.27-7-generic
<sixofour2> config-2.6.27-7-generic  System.map-2.6.27-7-generic
<sixofour2> ls of /boot
<carlitos____> hi,  anyone  pls  I have  a  epson model FX-880+  how to  install it  in kubuntu the model do not appears to  select  it
<DasEI> sixofour2: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Dr_Willis64> theres no /boot/grub direcgtory?
<Faust-C> etfb: playing online games or local games?
<sixofour2> i guess not
<RiotingPacifist`> cajun1: its possible, not easy but definatly possible
<Dr_Willis64> oh yea.. look at the installed systems /boot/ NOT the live cds /boot/ :)
<DasEI> sixofour2: gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<sixofour2> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<etfb> Faust-C: Local ones - the online ones are kind of hard to play with the internet, I find.
<Faust-C> oic
<DasEI> sixofour2: fdisk -l  ?
<etfb> s/with/without/, of course.
<sixofour2> you know i am on livecd right DasEI
<sixofour2> any changes i make are not saved
<DasEI> sixofour2: sure
<cajun1> it's an older laptop so there's no no ethernet port.
<Dr_Willis64> sixofour2,  ifyou mount the partition and edit them they would be..
<sixofour2> ubuntu@ubuntu:/boot$ fdisk -l
<sixofour2> Cannot open /dev/sda
<sixofour2> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<Dr_Willis64> use sudo fdisk -l
<DasEI> sixofour2: sudo fdisk -l  ?
<sixofour2> http://pastebin.com/m32aab21e
<cajun1> riot: can you walk me through it or know where i can get directions?
<RiotingPacifist`> cajun1: do you know what packages you need to support the usb wireless device?
<DasEI> sixofour2: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<cajun1> i assume that dialup won't work either
<DasEI> sixofour2: gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<cajun1> not specifically. kubuntu just made it work with no problem.
<DasEI> sixofour2: you changed drives in bios, didn't you  ?
<sixofour2> no
<cajun1> i'm attempting to do a clean install.
<sixofour2> i todl you i don't know anything about that
<DasEI> sixofour2:do you an external drive ?
<sixofour2> no
<sixofour2> 2 hard drives
<DasEI> real strange then
<Dr_Willis64> 2 internal drives, both sata or ide? you installed to the first or 2nd one?
<sixofour2> one die oen sata, sata second, installed to second
<DasEI> sixofour2: however, menu.lst > paste
<sixofour2> ide*
<sixofour2> it worked before because i installed to the ide 8Gb drive, but someone said that is bad and told me to do something else
<sixofour2> i reinstalled because altering the SATA drive required sudo
<sixofour2> actually
<Dr_Willis64> its Possible that the use of a ide and sata drives are causing the 'enumeration' of the drives to switch around. thus grub is getting them swapped
<sixofour2> i can still put /home/ on the sata
<sixofour2> and put / on ide
<sixofour2> then i won't need sudo to use or save anything
<Dr_Willis64> so theres no windows at all on this sytem?
<RiotingPacifist`> cajun1: could you use the alt CD to settup the system without requiring a network connection? ive not installed ubuntu in almost a year but any install that doesnt require a net connection (not a netinstall) should work
<sixofour2> there is nothing
<DasEI> sixofour2: this why you get the errors, let's check menu.lst fo uuids to prevent that
<Dr_Willis64> sixofour2,  or ya could of learned how to mount the drive properly and not reinsgtalled at all
<sixofour2> jsut a broken kubuntu install
<sixofour2> i did what #kubuntu told me
<thebe> I did sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<TonserPerson> i have a question...and im in bit og a desperate situation
<thebe> is it okay to format the usb
<Dr_Willis64> sixofour2,  if you 'must' reinstall again..i would unplug one drive.. and install to the other..  that way theres only 1 hard drive to mess with. and get that working first
<Dr_Willis64> then you can easially put /home/ on the 2nd hd.
<TonserPerson> i have 3 x harddisks... 1 with windows vista...and one without any os...and one with a third OS
<sixofour2> but the install requires two drives
<DasEI> or just another grub install with that setup, sixofour2
<TonserPerson> i just installed kubuntu on my second drive...without a os
<RiotingPacifist`> everybody wants tho help in here but unfortnunatly we arn't all geniouses and get stuff wrong, my guess is that all you need to do is reinstall grub from the livecd
<Dr_Willis64> sixofour2,  that makes no sence.. You dont need 2 drives to install.
<draik_> What would cause the recommended nVidia driver to work one minute and then cause havoc the next? I can't do anything with an nVidia driver because video gives out if it doesn't freeze first.
<TonserPerson> reboot...select the kubuntu drive to boot from
<thebe> but I got message that mkfs.vfat: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sdb' (use -I if wanted)
<TonserPerson> grub error 17 occurs
<TonserPerson> i choose my windows disk for boot...again grub error
<Dr_Willis64> thebe,  you want to make a filesystem NOT ON /dev/sdb  but PERHAPS /dev/sdb1
<sixofour2> one drive is 8gb, i'm not using that for / and /homer/
<TonserPerson> what is grub doing on my windows disk_
<sixofour2> ./home/
<ubuntu__> any ppc users here
<Dr_Willis64> i wouldent even mess with a 8gb hd  much at all. :)  could mount it later to some location i guess..
<sixofour2> menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m6818c769
<RiotingPacifist`> thebe: you normally put a partition table on a device, use qtparted
<Dr_Willis64> they made ide drives that are 8gb in size? :) egads.how old is that thing.
<sixofour2> 10 years old
<sixofour2> it was my OS drive when i had windopws
<thebe> RiotingPacifist i did not get you could you tell me the detail
<DasEI> sixofour2: the switching around is really strange
<sixofour2> what is switching around?
<cajun1> riot: i installed the minimal instead of the alternate.  i'll try again
<DasEI> sixofour2: sudo blkid                 > paste the output
<Constrabus> There is no more space left on my boot partition to apt-get upgrade gwenview. can I have apt-get do the work somewhere else then copy the product to /boot?
<thebe> while i did sudo fdisk -l then I got
<thebe> thebe@Voracious:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<sixofour2> /dev/sda1: UUID="ad69ede1-c882-4bc9-ab61-8b5c5a739732" TYPE="ext3"
<thebe> Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<sixofour2> /dev/sda5: UUID="6601b099-1dab-43c7-b55b-f5f1225a78ff" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<thebe> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<RiotingPacifist`> TonserPerson: my guess is that you installed grub to the wrong mbr, the windows cd can be used to fix its mbr, and then grub can be reinstalled to the correct mbr
<sixofour2> /dev/sda6: UUID="8744a4fb-a7d8-4f6c-959f-8364c1ee67d2" TYPE="swap"
<thebe> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<sixofour2> /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<thebe> Disk identifier: 0x0defb609
<thebe>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<thebe> /dev/sda1           20111       26755    53375962+  83  Linux
<thebe> /dev/sda2   *        1307       20110   151041024    7  HPFS/NTFS
<thebe> /dev/sda3               1        1306    10490413+   5  Extended
<thebe> /dev/sda4           26756       38913    97659135   83  Linux
<thebe> /dev/sda5               1        1306    10490382   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<thebe> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<thebe> Disk /dev/sdb: 2006 MB, 2006974464 bytes
<ubuntu__> thebe past bin
<thebe> 62 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1019 cylinders
<thebe> Units = cylinders of 3844 * 512 = 1968128 bytes
<thebe> Disk identifier: 0x000d999c
<thebe>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<DasEI> sixofour2: /dev/sda <> /dev/sdb  switching
<thebe> thebe@Voracious:~$
<sixofour2> oh
<DasEI> !paste | thebe
<ubottu> thebe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Constrabus> There is no more space left on my boot partition to apt-get upgrade gwenview. can I have apt-get do the work somewhere else then copy the product to /boot?
<Dr_Willis64> if a machine boots the 2nd hd.. often the 2 disks get 'switched' sda becomes sdb and so forth.. thats one ofthe reasons the UUID stuff is used these days
<Dr_Willis64> Constrabus,  /boot/ is not where stuffinstalls to / is
<RiotingPacifist`> cajun1: i think the wireless stuff may not be on the minimal install but you can install a full os (if thiers space) then remove what you dont want with purge to get a smaller system
<Dr_Willis64> Constrabus,  i would clean out some of the things on your hard drive if you are that short on space
<RiotingPacifist`> thebe: if you run a nice gui tool like qtparted you should be able to select /dev/sdb and create a large partition then format it vfat
<sixofour2> i'll just reinstall and put / on the first drive, problem solved
<RiotingPacifist`> draik_: kernel updates mess up the proprietary driver
<sixofour2> that or i can switch the hard drives around
<sixofour2> id rpefer the firsdt option
<DasEI> sixofour2: and also check super-grub-disk for future
<sixofour2> welp, i'll be back soon
<DasEI> sixofour2: want to stop  here ?
<RiotingPacifist`> sixofour2: ive not followed the entire converstation but i think you only need to reinstall grub
<Constrabus> Dr_Willis64 I have a separate partition set to mount at /boot
<DasEI> thebe ?
<RiotingPacifist`> Constrabus: /boot only has your kernels, why does gwenbiew care about /boot :S
 * Dr_Willis64 was about to say that RiotingPacifist`  :) but im cooking lunch...
<Dr_Willis64> there /  Then theres /boot :)
<Constrabus> RiotingPacifist` I suppose because it updated the kernel and is trying to update initramfs but doesnt have enough space to do so? =)
<kaddi> !muse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about muse
<Constrabus> Ill just have to resize partitions booting into gparted live
<Dr_Willis64> if /boot/ is full.. you got some serious issues :)
<kaddi> !info muse
<RiotingPacifist`> Constrabus: how many kernels do you have in /boot
<ubottu> muse (source: muse): Qt-based midi/audio sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1a-6 (intrepid), package size 5156 kB, installed size 18396 kB
<Constrabus> Rioting the one that came with the install CD and the one it is trying tto update to
<Guest79712> need help w/ usb mount not working in 8.04
<Guest79712> plugging in the usb key used to automount but not anymore
<RiotingPacifist`> Constrabus: ah well then the only safe thing to do is resize the partition, if your *insane*(i.e this could break your system so dont sue me) like myself you could remove the last good kernel stuff and only leave the current kernel and the new one
<Constrabus> RiotingPacifist` Yeah resizing is the only thing left I can do unless I want to reinstall everything. Tried removing the old kernels but when I do it wont update cuz it need the old ones to get info to update from. So im stuck in the middle. lawl :/
<RiotingPacifist`> but how small did you make /boot lenny only takes 20M per kernel
<Constrabus> 40M... Im used to gentoo. this install if for a friend and I didnt realize that precompiled kernels would take up so much room with all the vmimage crap lawl
<RiotingPacifist`> wth is ubuntu doing nowerdays :S, back in 8.04 and bellow i used delete all the kernels and just hope the new one worked
<Constrabus> beats me. gotta run. thanks for your help
<RiotingPacifist`> Constrabus: you could make a fake /boot containing all the /boot stuff, unmount real /boot, mv /boot2 to /boot then update and move through a few good kernels to the real boot
<Constrabus> I was thinking about that also but its my friends so then he would havee to do that every time there is a kernel update
<Constrabus> Hes ub noob
<Dr_Willis64> i wouldent even mess with /boot/ partition these days..
<RiotingPacifist`> yeah still its got to be better than genkernel :P
<Constrabus> Dont use genkernel in gentoo.
<Constrabus> Configure/compile my own
<Constrabus> Toodles. see you later
<RiotingPacifist`> now you tell me! i tried that too but i was doing it wrong. cya
<RiotingPacifist`> Dr_Willis64: lvm is defiantly worth it given the state of my hardware and i dont trust grub2, so /boot is my only option
<Dr_Willis64> I dont find much need for me for lvm either.
<RiotingPacifist`> i like playing around with other distros
<Dr_Willis64> all this fancy smacncy stuff makes it harder for me to access my err... vacation pictures from live cd and so forth. ;)
<Dr_Willis64> and other disrtos.
<Guest79712> can someone help me get my usb key mounted?
<Dr_Willis64> Guest79712,  if ya plug it in and wait a few moments and use 'sudo fdisk -l' does it show up ?
<RiotingPacifist`> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Guest79712> nope
<Guest79712> well what should I look for?
<RiotingPacifist`> . /dev/sdb (assuming you have only 1 hdd)
<Dr_Willis64> pastebin the fdisk -l  output.. compare it to what it looks like BEFOR you plug in the drive
<Guest79712> fdisk give me blocks not mb so I'm not sure if i see it or not
<Guest79712> multilple hdds
<Dr_Willis64> example of mine...
<Dr_Willis64> sudo fdisk -l | grep Disk
<Dr_Willis64> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<Dr_Willis64> Disk /dev/sdb: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
<Dr_Willis64> :) makes for cleaner output
<Guest79712> sdb shows as one of my hdds
<Guest79712> my usb key is not in taht list
<qyr> Im using Kubuntu 8.10 , In Desktop Settings i see only options for Wallpaper and Desktop themes . I dont see any place where i can set a screensaver ..can someone plz help me with this ?
<coreyman> do i have to remove kde games individually or is there a package
<coreyman> qyr... applications>settings>screensaver
<Guest79712> Disk /dev/sda: 20.4 GB, 20416757760 bytes
<Guest79712> Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80032038912 bytes
<Guest79712> Disk /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<qyr> coreyman: in applications->settings, i have Qt4 settings,Software Sources and Wallet Management tool . Again, no option for screensaver :(
<Guest79712> no 256mb usb key
<coreyman> guest79712 usb may not be automounting
<coreyman> qyr uhm
<Guest79712> i noticed, how to get it to mount?
<qyr> coreyman: do i need to install some package separately ?
<coreyman> qyr i didnt have to, but im looking at .. sudo "apt-cache search screensaver" for the actual package.
<coreyman> i think the package is kscreensaver-xsavers
<coreyman> or try xscreensaver
<qyr> coreyman: ok thanks,ill give that a try
<coreyman> gues79712 i'm not sure never had that problem let me search.
<Guest79712> k, tks
<coreyman> guest79712 someone else had the problem and fixed it by installing some packages...
<coreyman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80070
<Guest79712> k, should i just look for usb pkgs?
<coreyman> can you not see that thread?
<HoudDenBek> guys Im on kubuntu hardy, is there a way that when I select items on the desktop, the whole name of the item is displayed?
<Guest79712> no, haven't really config my irc client yet
<coreyman> ok guest ill post it here.
<adminko> hello
<adminko> ^_^
<Guest79712> k, i found it
<coreyman> guest79712 you found the post :P?
<Guest79712> yes, tks
<adminko> I`m instal kubuntu xD
<adminko> i`ts my 1st day whith kubuntu )
<adminko> enybody RUS ?
<coreyman> kool adminko
<coreyman> RUS=Russian?
<adminko> Yes
<coreyman> nah, us
<adminko> nah?
<coreyman> no*
<adminko> )))
<coreyman> nah== no in slang
<adminko> how i can instal some icq client on kubuntu? )
<coreyman> I installed pidgin
<Slonkie> adept
<coreyman> sudo apt-get pidgin
<coreyman> wait.. icq
<coreyman> what is icq
<coreyman> oh yeah, icq, pidgin does that
<adminko> pidgin?
<adminko> icq=qip=miranda
<Haza> Folks. Can someone give me some keywords i can google about setting up a virtual machine on my Kubuntu to run windows. Software names ect?
<coreyman> haza virtual machine from the sdn  network? i saw it earlier today on netbeans related projects im trying to find the link
<adminko> Есть РУССКИЕ БЛЯЯЯ ?? :))))
<coreyman> haza http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/VirtualBox
<Haza> coreyman: Thanks mate. Checking it out now :)
<coreyman> anyone know a channel for css?
<Haza> coreyman: heheh #css
<Haza> and #web
#kubuntu 2009-03-13
<mattparry> Hi!  How can you tell which version of QT you are currently running?
<peaches> matti: qtconfig. help->about
<mattparry> peaches - Thank you
<sixofour> w00t
<sixofour> DasEI:  it worked
<sixofour> ./ on 8gb and /home/ on 160gb
<sixofour> 2gb swap on 160
<DasEI> !yay | sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: Glad you made it! :-)
<sixofour> now, is there a diagnostic tool or something that can tell me that in general everything is ok?
<DasEI> sixofour: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sixofour> what do those do and why are we using sudo?
<DasEI> sixofour: if this gives no errrors, paketmangement is right and sys up to date
<sixofour> from what i understand, sudo is never used..lol
<DasEI> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<sixofour> i know what sudo is
<sixofour> but usiong it is what caused all the problems in the first place
<coreyman> where is netbeans stored so i can select it as default filezilla editor?
<DasEI> to install or updating soft root-privilegs are required
<sixofour> but kdesudo firefox is not?
<DasEI> ff is run as reglar user
<giarca> any kde4 audio cd to mp3 application? I cant' find nothing... O_o
<sixofour> amarok?
<sixofour> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<DasEI> sudo is for protecting system files, for a checking util might install rkhunter, sixofour
<giarca> sixofour: are you sure? I find no option for that... I recheck!
<sixofour> what were those upgrade commands again?
<Slonkie> if i were to change my wifi card in the laptop, would i have to reinstall kubuntu?
<DasEI> sixofour: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sixofour> you want to rip a cd into mp3s
<sixofour> i think amarok can do it
<giarca> sixofour: ok, I'm checking (find mp3 --> cd but not reverse)
<DasEI> giarca: I use soundjuicer or k3b for that
<sixofour> why not ask in #amarok?
<giarca> ok sound-juicer I know
<DasEI> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<DasEI> ^ make isos, also
<giarca> k3b is the way
<sixofour> !information
<ubottu> Package rmation does not exist in intrepid
<sixofour> er?
<DasEI> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sixofour> he used to say "sorry, i do not know anything about information
<sixofour> lol
<DasEI> giarca: or even nero, if you got a license
<Wazmyn> How can I search for a file?
<DasEI> Wazmyn: on the hd ?
<Wazmyn> DasEI: yes. I DL'd a file with Firefox and I don't know where it put the thing
<DasEI> Wazmyn: sudo updatedb && locate <filename>
<DasEI> Wazmyn: or check man find
<DasEI> Wazmyn: you can check inn ff  where d/l's go to
<boboso> where would i find my new hd that i just installed?
<Dr_willis> most likely its where you ran firfox from.. or the Desktop or your home dir
<DasEI> boboso: sudo fdisk -l
<DasEI> boboso: then mount it somewhere and put an entry in fstab
<Wazmyn> DasEI: well, I started to download something new and then went to the folder that came up, but didn't find it
<DasEI> Wazmyn: you can check inn ff  where d/l's go to
<Wazmyn> DasEI: does locate take wild cards?
<DasEI> Wazmyn: yep, like anyfilewith*
<Wazmyn> DasEI: hum, That didn't return anything
<DasEI> Wazmyn: name of the file ?
<DasEI> Wazmyn: ff > extras > downloads
<Wazmyn> DasEI: it's long, it's the install EXE for Openoffice
<DasEI> Wazmyn: ff > preferences > d/l - folder
<Wazmyn> ok, DasEI, If i tell FF to "open containing folder" It asks me to tell it what app to open in, but instead of KMenu I get the standard GTK file dialog
<DasEI> Wazmyn:exe ?
<Wazmyn> Yes, I'm trying to put it on this windows laptop sitting beside me
<Wazmyn> but to hell with it, i'm downloading it again and making sure I don't hit enter too fast this time
<Wazmyn> I despise firefox. I cannot wait for Opera to get their 64 bit issues taken care of.
<Dr_willis> click on the download link.. and it will show where it downloaded to..:)
<Wazmyn> Dr_willis: how's that?
<boboso> DasEI: do i format and partition before i mount?
<DasEI> boboso: yes, if still no fs on it
<boboso> DasEI: nothing i just bought it
<DasEI> Wazmyn:sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<DasEI> !gparted | boboso
<ubottu> boboso: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Wazmyn> DasEI: yeah, except the destionation computer is running winders and does not have internet
<DasEI> Wazmyn:erm.. linux-cmds on a win machine won't work
<DasEI> Wazmyn:then you still a deb or a tarball, not the exe for a linux on, what is it running ? windows ?
<DasEI> boboso: make sure to partition the RIGHT drive
<boboso> DasEI: ty i will try to keep that in mind
<boboso> DasEI:  what FS should i make it?
<DasEI> boboso: gparted often like to be restarted after first partitioning it, before you can format
<DasEI> boboso: ext3 for linux
<DasEI> *likes^
<DasEI> Wazmyn:does the machine run win or ubu ?
<DasEI> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<boboso> DasEI: disklabel type?
<DasEI> boboso: none, just a name if you want
<boboso> DasEI: cause it has like msdos, mac, bsd, and some other options
<DasEI> boboso: linux
<DasEI> Wazmyn: does the machine run win or ubu ?
<j0enthn> is there a way to set a custom image for the lock screen ?...im using KUbuntu 8.10
<j0enthn> instead of the default dark background
<jamesjedimaster> the lock screen is the same than the screensaver, change the screensaver
<j0enthn> jamesjedimaster: thanks a lot buddy, that woorked :)
<jamesjedimaster> j0enthn: cool!
<will_> Does anyone know what causes KDE4 to crash back to KDM upon resolution change? Could it be OpenGL used as the compositing type?
 * Wazmyn hopes the guy that runs his ISP is in pain somewhere
<tanjir> Wazmyn: the ISP guys will be in pain if they continue disconnecting you :P
<draik_> will_: I'm on KDE4.2 and my desktop keeps crashing with the nVidia drivers. I think it might be more than OpenGL. This laptop is running with eye candy and no particular video drivers.
<Wazmyn> tanjir:  the problem is major packet loss, that causes the router to drop off. It's anoying as hell
<will_> Well.
<will_> I have found out how to keep it from crashing.
<will_> One sec ad i'll tell you what to disable to test your's out.
<sixofour> is there any program like paintshop or photoshop on linux? ..that isn't GIMP
<kurumin> oi
<will_> System setting's > Desktop > Uncheck Enable desktop effect's.
<kurumin> hello
<will_> It should keep yoru KDE4 from crashing on resolution changes and DRI changes.
<will_> Hello.
<draik_> will_: The desktop crashes, not the laptop
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: maybe http://www.koffice.org/krita/
<will_> Yes.
<will_> I know what you mean.
<will_> It kick's you back to the login screen right?
<draik_> Nope
<will_> Oh, well then yoru on yoru own on that one.
<draik_> The desktop freezes; launching Firefox, Thunderbird, Amarok, System Settings... just about any app
<will_> I can't believe Nvidia driver's are unstable to a point like that.
<will_> I'm running a crummy Intel 945GMA and i don't get anything that bad.
<draik_> Desktop is 3.2GHz p4 with 3GB of RAM
<sixofour> Slartibartfast:  maby?
<draik_> nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE, 256MB
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: try it out, i am not sure how it compares to your experience with paintshop and photoshop
<draik_> I used the following drivers: 96, 173 and 180 all failed.
<sixofour> try what?
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: krita
<sixofour> krita
<sixofour> ok
<Slartibartfast> !krita
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krita
<draik_> 173, through EnvyNG however, seemed to have fixed my issues as I was flying and everything was peachy. A few minutes later and I got a black screen and a frozen computer. Screen came back after a few seconds, but it was all still frozen.
<Slartibartfast> Description: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite
<sixofour> pixel based?
<Slartibartfast> yeah :-) ... maipulate pixel by pixel :-)
<Dr_willis> Vs. 'vector' based
<Slartibartfast> manipulate
<sixofour> er
<Dr_willis> bitmapped :)
<sixofour> what is paintshop?
<sixofour> i don't use vector
<Slartibartfast> not vextor based ... illustrater is vector based i think
<sixofour> it all depends what features krita has
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: try it out and see what it can do for you
<Slartibartfast> i myself like gimp
<sixofour> i hear gimp is horrible lol
<sixofour> and i tried it once long ago and didn't like uit
<sixofour> couldn't even figure out how to "draw"
<Slartibartfast> since long ago and now there has been done a lot of development
<Dr_willis> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Dr_willis> gimp isent about 'drawing'
<Dr_willis> its about manipulation
<sixofour> i need "drawing"
<Dr_willis> The look for a drawing program.
<Dr_willis> I guess. :)
<sixofour> start with a white page with layers, and form an image
<Dr_willis> depends on what you are drawing
<sixofour> 2d stuff
<Dr_willis> wow.. 2d stuff... thats specific :)
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> ever watched flapjack ?
<Dr_willis> go to the store.. get some paper.. and some pens.. and a scanner...
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<sixofour> oh i can't draw in real life worth a crap
<Dr_willis> There are animation type programs that focus on doing  drawings like the old 'cell animation' way.. then there are other tools.. :)
<sixofour> i'm drawing cartoon looking stuff
<Dr_willis> theres that one .net/mono paint program out also.
<draik_> sixofour: Don't feel too bad, I can't draw a straight line
<Dr_willis> !find mtpaint
<ubottu> Found: mtpaint
<Dr_willis> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.21-1 (intrepid), package size 503 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> even though its just drawing, its a bit more advanced than any ##paint program that i need
<Dr_willis> all i draw are icons
<sixofour> i'm probably gonna use paintshop with wine
<draik_> I can't draw conclusions sometimes :(
<Dr_willis> this is linux.. use what youw ant.
<sixofour> cronodevir.deviantart.com i'm a noob still
 * Dr_willis can draw blank stares
 * Dr_willis can draw a crowd
<sixofour> but that's what i am doing
<newbie2573> hey, i have a question: i'm upgrading from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, and the download is really slow. (30 kB/s) is there anything i can do to speed it up?
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> torrent?
<sixofour> use the ftp
<Dr_willis> try some other mirrors i guess..  but i forget how to find the faster mirrors
<newbie2573> i can't find my cds so i'm upgrading via the net
<Dr_willis> the upgrade would be using the ftp servers.
<newbie2573> otherwise i woiuld DL the torrent
<newbie2573> i'm already 40% done, there's probably not much point in starting all over now is there
<newbie2573> thanks anyways
<Dr_willis> I think theres some slowness now because a new update/relese of the next ubuntu came out.. so a lot of people are gettting it from the servers
<newbie2573> that makes sense
<newbie2573> also, i used gnome before and i'm trying kde for the first time, do you think someone like me will like 8.10 a lot more than 8.0.4?
<newbie2573> 8.4* (?)
<Dr_willis> gnome hasent changed a lot..
<Dr_willis> kde 3 to kde4 is a HUGE change
<newbie2573> yeah
<newbie2573> yeah, ive seen the screenshots
<newbie2573> it looks almost like windows
<Dr_willis> 'every thing looks like wiondows'
<newbie2573> i'm more of a mac guy but so far i hade kde3 and i wasn't too big on gnome
<sixofour> mac
<Dr_willis> it has a panel and a start button.. golly.. it looks like windows...
<Dr_willis> :)
<newbie2573> lol
<newbie2573> well
<sixofour> mac has a panel
<sixofour> on the top
<sixofour> right?
<newbie2573> it has the sidebar in the file browser
<newbie2573> yeah
<newbie2573> like gnome
<newbie2573> except the menu for each program is at the top
<sixofour> last time i used mac, it wasd called macintosh and the monitor and keybord were connected
<newbie2573> heh
<newbie2573> wow
<Dr_willis> I got a Imac - it makes a good doorstop
<newbie2573> that's a long time ago
<sixofour> and it had a 5 inch drive
<Dr_willis> I got a macSE also. :)
<sixofour> theo big folppies
<newbie2573> i have an imac g5, i want to install kubuntu on it because this computer has a really bad video card
<MacProKubuntu64> Mac Pro here :D
<newbie2573> nice
<sixofour> you want linux because the video card is bad?
<newbie2573> no..
<newbie2573> i want to put it on the other computer so i don't have to use this one
<draik_> Yeah, I got thrown off by that comment, too.
<newbie2573> but i'm scared to do that.
<sixofour> just do sudo rm -R / on your mac
<newbie2573> i don't have any way to back up that computer and i really like the way it's set up right now
<MacProKubuntu64> Install was fine besides not being able to read anything due to extremly small text. Had to set to 75dpi after straining my eyes Lol
<newbie2573> lol
<newbie2573> i'm not that much of a noob ;)
<newbie2573> i know what that does.
<sixofour> they shoudl; make commands like that give you a y/n prompt
<newbie2573> yeah
<newbie2573> i agree
<MacProKubuntu64> I would say OpenSolaris play much better "out of the box" for Mac
<sixofour> or if you hit ctrl alt backspace kde restarts..no wanring, or anything
<newbie2573> how is it for a linux newbie though?
<sixofour> i'm a newbie
<MacProKubuntu64> OpenSolaris is great I just do not like Gnome
<newbie2573> so most of you used kde before 4.0 came out?
<Dr_willis> yes..
<newbie2573> heh
<Dr_willis> and when kde4 came out.. i switched to gnome... :()
<Dr_willis> go figure
<newbie2573> lol
<sixofour> how do i find the filepath i am currently in?
<MacProKubuntu64> I have used KDE since mandrake 6 i think
<newbie2573> why?
<Dr_willis> sixofour,  'pwd' command
<sixofour> kde4 was garbage when it was new
<sixofour> pwd?
<Dr_willis> kde4 does not play nicely on my  netbook
<newbie2573> Dr_willis, what about the upgrade made you switch?>
<newbie2573> ah
<Dr_willis> kde4 also dident really offer any features i needed over kde3...
<draik_> Speaking of noobs to the 'rm' command, I found out who the real geeks were from the 'snobby rich' people when they released the Google phone. People were told to use 'rm /*' to fix a bug on the phone. Geeks laughed at it, idiot savants ran it without thinking and then geeks laughed harder.
<sixofour> liol
<sixofour> kubuntu needs more idiot proofing
<draik_> I don't know about that
<sixofour> ive botched it 5 times already
<Dr_willis> No.. we need to educate idiots...
<newbie2573> draik_: lol.
<sixofour> learning linux for 3 years is not "educate idiots"
<sixofour> its a waste
<draik_> You need 'su' to do it all and even then ... never mind, they'll figure that part out. I hope sooner than later
<Dr_willis> your failure to learn is not a failure of the OS.
<sixofour> not everyone cares or wants to elarn all that stuff, they just want a free OS
<Dr_willis> and the people making the OS want a tool they can use.
<Dr_willis> this 'focus' on the desktop is actually 'secondary' to the main goal.
<sixofour> it is for other distros
<sixofour> kubutnu is about making ti easy for nublets
<newbie2573> i was thinking
<draik_> My friend's 8-year old daughter really surprised him when she told him about how her Windows XP can't play a DVD due to missing encoders and that she needs to buy them.
<Dr_willis> peoplle want free stuff. then they companin and rant and rave and get mad at it.. but tjhey will pay $300+ for windows.. and not even whimper.. oh well...
<sixofour> "a tool you can use" doesn't help FOSS or anyone out
<newbie2573> it would be great if *buntu had a really good ui of its own
<draik_> Maybe this summer I will be teaching her to use Kubuntu
<newbie2573> something completely new
<newbie2573> you know?
<sixofour> people pay for windows because they think its the only option
<newbie2573> yeah
<draik_> That's just sad
<Dr_willis> The more you lower the bar   for 'idiot proofing' the more stupid people tend to act it seems..
<sixofour> linux has 0 advertisment
<Dr_willis> Ive seen linux comercials..
<sixofour> this is why there are distros
<newbie2573> dr_willis: on tv? in papers?
<Dr_willis> IBM i think ran them a while back.
<sixofour> leet people can use fedora or something, and nubs can use buntu :D
<Dr_willis> on TV..
<newbie2573> ah
<newbie2573> really?
<newbie2573> must have been before my time
<Dr_willis> i forget when.. it was some time ago.
<sixofour> this is why i use buntu, i want to install it and mostly forget about it
<Dr_willis> IBM or INTEL.. or one of the big companies
<sixofour> not spend years trying to figure out the delete command from the gigvolumes of documents
<draik_> Dr_willis: I think you're right. I'm trying to recall seeing a Linux commercial
<Slartibartfast> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=linux+IBM&aq=f
<sixofour> only linux comercial i seen was a youtube video
<Dr_willis> draik_,  i was thinking one even ran during the superbowl
<newbie2573> if i won the lottery, i would pay for a linux ad during the superbowl
<newbie2573> :)
<sixofour> linux won't be widely sued untill you can pop it in and hit next
<sixofour> used*
<newbie2573> yeah
<newbie2573> hopefully they're never widely sued
<newbie2573> lol
<vale> hi
<sixofour> used* :P
<draik_> I think that if all Linux users put together $1 we can make quite a few commercials spoofing that of the Mac vs PC
<Slartibartfast> i think this one is nice: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwEWxpOWOok
<Dr_willis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cldeHjFig_c
<sixofour> draik_:  that would give us about a thousand dollars
<newbie2573> I can see it now
<draik_> There's more than one thousand Linux users
<newbie2573> Hi, I'm a Mac. Hi, I'm a PC.
<newbie2573> Hi, I'm Linux.
<newbie2573> (guy dressed in 2nd hand clothes)
<newbie2573> i get everything for free!
<newbie2573> ;/
<newbie2573> i think it would be hard to advertise
<Dr_willis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BesI6NEPWlM   superbown commerial
<newbie2573> most people are brainwashed into thinking they have to pay for an OS
<sixofour> IBM supports linux only in the place if it can get a way to control it
<sixofour> bitorrent, you don't have to pay for anything
<Dr_willis> debateable statement.
<Dr_willis> if IBM made cars.. linux wouldbe the 'road' :)
<jetahot> lol
<Dr_willis> that way ibm can focus on cars... and not worry about the road.
<jetahot> truth indeed
<Dr_willis> 'Linux makes the OS into a commadity' like roadways, and elctricity, and water..
<sixofour> untill DRM technology is produced
<sixofour> by ibm
<sixofour> then control of the software won't matter
<Dr_willis> DRM is a small part of the computer world.
<Dr_willis> its just what all the warezers worry about. :P
<sixofour> DRM is the future of electronic technology unfortinatly
<draik_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JqtMgiUaf4
<sixofour> if it wasn't for wazrers mentality, linux wouldn't be here :P
<sixofour> getting somethign free and open
<Dr_willis> Nope.. incorrect.
<Slartibartfast> free software is not about "not paying for it" ... you all know that right?
<Dr_willis> people like to 'share' and show off their work..
<sixofour> and people shouldn't be able to sell so called intellectual property
<kuaera> Slartibartfast: I know what FOSS is about, and that's why I'm here.
<sixofour> and it certainly shouldn't be a crime to copy it
<kuaera> People can participate in the improvement of the software they use
<Slartibartfast> kuaera: right :-)
<kuaera> It's pretty much democratic principles applied to software, in the pure sense.
<sixofour> kuaera:  most people don't give a crap about that idea
<kuaera> sixofour: A lot of people give a crap about that idea.
<sixofour> ive no intention of improving software
<Dr_willis> if i make somthing.. i should be able to do what i want with it.. give it away. or sell it.. or license it in such a way that i feel it does the most public good.
<sixofour> i'm using it because its gratis
<darlykaiser> hello
<Dr_willis> Im using it because it works better.
<sixofour> yep will and if you give it to someone else, they should be able to do the same
<kuaera> I'm using it because it works better and because I can learn from it.
<Dr_willis> 'give' is the definitive word here..  I can GIVE it or i can license it under   whatever i feel like.
<sixofour> if i sell something, i loose the rights to that thing
<kuaera> It's a new desktop environment, still maintaining its server roots. People like you, sixofour, are going to hop on the bandwagon and criticise it because it's not what you want it to be.
<Dr_willis> Depends on  how you sell it. :)
<sixofour> they can do what ever they want, make a million copies and sell them if they chose
<sixofour> who crtiizising?
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu Comercial --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJTp6KE3KtA&feature=related
<sixofour> they should put a poll in tjhe installer of the next ubuntu version, do people care about the idea of open software or do they use it because its free?
<sixofour> i bet the latter would win
<Dr_willis> half of the stuff i do at work helpomng people with linux - is educating them about the 'freedom' aspect.. not the 'free' cost aspect.
<Dr_willis> Linux will be around for a LONG time because of the freedom , not because its 'cost free'
<newbie2573> the only reason i use ubuntu is because i can learn from it
<Dr_willis> learning is good. :)
<sixofour> linux will be around for a little while because there is no way for MS to stop people from using it
<newbie2573> yeah. ;)
<newbie2573> i want to go into comp sci some day
<sixofour> yet
<Slartibartfast> Indeed it is all about sharing the knowledge
<Dr_willis> Im GLAD i did NOT go into CompSci :)
<Slartibartfast> same as science
<newbie2573> really? why?
<sixofour> Slartibartfast: that's what they don't want, shareing knowldge
<Slartibartfast> who are they ?
<newbie2573> well, not comp sci, but something computer related
<Dr_willis> its gone from a 'big deal job' to a 'lets outsource it to some 3rd world country work' from the CS majors i know who work at barious busindeese.
<sixofour> microsoft and other companies pushing this DRM hardware stuff
<newbie2573> yeah, so ive heard
<newbie2573> DRM is the devil
<Dr_willis> there will always be a job in VCR repair!
<Dr_willis> :)
<newbie2573> well not really
<newbie2573> no one uses them anymore :P
<sixofour> blueray lol horrible
<newbie2573> the way i see it
<newbie2573> the digital world should work the same as the real world
<sixofour> look at consoles, and you see the future of computers
<newbie2573> there's no such thing as real world drm
<sixofour> closed boxes with limtied input
<newbie2573> oh god
<newbie2573> you think so
<newbie2573> ?
<newbie2573> i hope not
<Slartibartfast> Well you can choose with your wallet not to use it ... for me Divx is good enough .
<Dr_willis> ive yet to see any copy protection that worked for very long.
<sixofour> all code will be gotten from an "apt-geT" like system, only it will be owned by one single company
<newbie2573> i see what you're saying though
 * Slartibartfast starting up rtorrent again :-)
<newbie2573> the console companies are trying to make people see them as a universal entertainment device
<sixofour> dr_wills that is msotly because breaking DRM is not a crime yet
<newbie2573> not just as a video game system
<sixofour> you can't go to jail for tampering with hardware and software
<sixofour> newbie2573: with consoles, the comapny also has complete and utter control over what your allowed to see
<newbie2573> true
<sixofour> unless you mod it
<newbie2573> yeah
<newbie2573> and then you can't use a lot of the features like online stuff
<sixofour> but , for instance, sotres in my city don't sell PSP batteries because they could be used to mod your opsp
<newbie2573> because they ban your console
<sixofour> stores*
<newbie2573> heh
<sixofour> friend went to get a psp battery and they told him that, it was an ebgames
<newbie2573> ..
<sixofour> they no longer sell them because of piracy lol
<newbie2573> wow
<newbie2573> heh
<yemcrx> ok, well fresh install of kubutu 64bit and I can't find firefox in the repos, any ideas
<Dr_willis> ive learned to not trust EBgames very much..
<Dr_willis> then again..i gave my PSP to my brother.. who went and got it modded. :P
<sixofour> but anyways, if free software is to survive they need software that is gratis and compeltely noob friendly
<Slartibartfast> yemcrx: where did you search ?
<Dr_willis> noob friendly has nothing to do with it.
<yemcrx> adept
<sixofour> yes it does
<sixofour> no one wants complex software
<sixofour> joe average is stupid remember?
<Slartibartfast> Maybe just open a console and do sudo apt-get install firefox
<yemcrx> is there not a version of ff for 64bit
<newbie2573> i think that right now, people see linux as a free, half broken, only used by geeks, alternative to paid OSes
<Dr_willis> no it dosetn..  it has to do what the person MAKING the sofware wants..  if the noobs dont like it.. they are not supporting it anyway.
<yemcrx> hmm I'll try
<Slartibartfast> there is
<newbie2573> that needs to change first
<newbie2573> like,
<sixofour> will noobs are 95% of the users
<Dr_willis> and they are niot doing any actual work to 'support' the software.
<newbie2573> like it needs to be a lot easier to configure stuff
<MartinW|Laptop> What is the command for joining the QuakeNet?
<newbie2573> Dr_willis: how does one support the software?
<newbie2573> donations?
<sixofour> wills being sued is the best support
<sixofour> used*
<sixofour> who cares abotu software no one uses?
<newbie2573> like if you don't have any coding skills
<yemcrx> well its there with the console commands, kinda wierd
<Dr_willis> bug reports, donations, supporting other related things.. helping in irc..
<sixofour> look at freeBSD
<Dr_willis> wiki pages...
<Dr_willis> I dont do much coding.. but i do a lot of wiki page editing.
<Dr_willis> and i do TONS of IRC support
<Dr_willis> and real life linux support for friends
<sixofour> what does it matter if only 15 people use that OS you support?
<yemcrx> I have converted at least 10 friends myself to linux
<newbie2573> well
<Slartibartfast> yemcrx: Yeah , so i could not find a lot of software which  i just could in stall with apt-get
<newbie2573> if you help them use it theyre more likely to use it
<Dr_willis> sixofour,  what does it matter if 300000000000 use it.
<sixofour> linux needs legions of stupid users so that companies like mcirosft cannot so easyly destroy it
<newbie2573> and more likely to tell other people to use it.
<newbie2573> lol yeah
<sixofour> mcirosfy can buy a law making open software illegal lol
<Dr_willis> if i make 'Bubbaedit' - i make it for my needs.. not yours.. if it suites you.. fine if not..  change it.. or find somthing else.
<sixofour> the government can make it mandatory to use a certain OS
<Dr_willis> i can Licsnes it under th GPL so others can gain the most from my work.
<newbie2573> the thing is
<sixofour> you think it, they can do it
<yemcrx> I saw some windows ads on the tele last night and though man if there were only some linux ads I htink many more people would try and/or use it
<newbie2573> linux is mostly made by people who's day job isn't to support it
<newbie2573> people who work for ms and apple are piad
<newbie2573> paid*
<Dr_willis>  government can make it mandatory  that you run around naked on every thursday..but i dobut if thats going to happen either.
<sixofour> the point is, big companeis could eventually make GPL illegal
<newbie2573> yeah
<Dr_willis> the Gov could  make GPL a requirement also.
<newbie2573> most people would be too uninformed to see the consequences
<Slartibartfast> newbie2573: But next to the people who make Linux software there are also a lot of people who support it
<sixofour> "gpl has becasme illegal this mornign due to terrorist using this to distributed malicious programs used to attack our nation"
<newbie2573> true
<sixofour> "so from now on X system will be used to monitor all code beign sent through X cable comapnies"
<Dr_willis> In fact i recall that most software (all?) made by the Govenment is Public domain...   I forget what i used in college but it was from a Gov. project.
<sixofour> or X ISPs
<sixofour> wills
<sixofour> government is also in major debt, and big companies have major money
<sixofour> if haliburton can make ameirca fight iraq, i am sure microsoft can make them drop gpl
<newbie2573> the government and military of the us used windows
<newbie2573> uses*
<sixofour> they sued vista then dropped it lol
<sixofour> used*
<Dr_willis> they also use oither OS's depending on the needs of the system
<newbie2573> heh
<Slartibartfast> they even use linux
<sixofour> anyways, it all sounds far fetched, but you never know what a big comapny with money can do
<Dr_willis> work timne for me. bye all
<Dr_willis> 'its people! Linux OS is People!'
<Dr_willis> :P
<sixofour> microsoft can put out an ad that using linux entails installing a rootkit on your pc
<kuaera> No, it can't.
<Dr_willis> then sony comes out and actually DOES it on windows...
<sixofour> nubs won't know the difference and believe it
<kuaera> No, they cannot put false information in a commercial.
<Dr_willis> so we are back to educating the public..
<sixofour> linux reputation permanatly ruined
<newbie2573> I think the thing that would help the most
<sixofour> LOL
<newbie2573> by far
<Dr_willis> there is no perment ruin -  or MS and APPLE would both be gone.
<sixofour> can't put false info on a cmercial !!
<sixofour> lol
<newbie2573> not yet
<newbie2573> lol
<sixofour> wow
<newbie2573> anyways
<kuaera> sixofour: Apple, iPhone, the UK. Look it up and stop spewing FUD. It's annoying.
<sixofour> ms and apple have money to fix themselves
<newbie2573> i think schools need to teach kids how to use linux
<sixofour> pft UK
<newbie2573> and teach them the benefits of FOSS
<kuaera> newbie2573: No.
<newbie2573> why nott?
<newbie2573> not*
<sixofour> shcools need to teach kids education first
<kuaera> Teach kids computer basics. It's up to them to learn how to apply their skills to their system.
<newbie2573> hm
<newbie2573> i guess
<newbie2573> but what i mean is..
<newbie2573> if a school has 5 computer labs, one of them should run ubuntu
<yemcrx> what's there to learn my 4yr old uses kubuntu with no issues
<newbie2573> at least get people used to using it
<sixofour> yemcrx:  he wants people to learn how to build a kernal from scratch
<yemcrx> ah
<sixofour> that is considered ubuntu basics
<sigma92> hey guys, i just downloaded jaunty alpha 6. upon launching it plasma crashes.
<jvinokur> isn't xbuntu designed for that?
<kuaera> yemcrx: Does your four-year-old use word processing? Printing?
<sigma92> this happens on every computer ive tried; so far, a netbook, and a desktop.
<sixofour> once you know that, you can contribute, otherwise your a leech :P
<yemcrx> openoffice
<kuaera> Which... I must add, Linux printing is superior
<yemcrx> and yeah she knows how to print to our print on the network
<sigma92> i tried to run plasma manually from the commandline, and get this error
<sixofour> what is plasma?
<sixofour> is that the yellow box on my desktop?
<kuaera> sixofour: KDE 4 desktop.
<newbie2573> the desktop widgets on kubuntu 8.20
<newbie2573> 10*
<newbie2573> yeah
<sigma92> plasma is the desktop and taskbar in kde4
<sixofour> what is the grey box for?
<newbie2573> there's a bunch of different things, not just the yellow sticky pad
<newbie2573> the task bar is one of them too
<sixofour> the widget thing ahs been here since kde2.5 iirc
<newbie2573> basically it's everything on your deskto
<sigma92> error message was: "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply"
<sixofour> the task abr isn;'t new :/
<newbie2573> the taskbars and all
<sixofour> bar isn't new*
<newbie2573> it's a new way of doing it
<newbie2573> just google it
<newbie2573> wikipedia has something on it
<newbie2573> en.wikipedia.org/Plasma
<sigma92> anyway the point is
<sigma92> this is a pretty showstopping bug... even for an alpha release
<sigma92> i googled that error
<sigma92> got a launchpad bug that says the fix is committed...
<newbie2573> sixofour: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.2/desktop.php
<sigma92> but i downloaded all updates (had to get on an ethernet wire, plasma now controls network manager)
<sigma92> no dice.
<sigma92> anyone know what's going on?
<sigma92> i mean i essentially have no desktop
<sigma92> and you'd think that'd be something thye'd check before rolling out an alpha release...
<Slartibartfast> sigma92: discussions about jaunty alpha software -> #ubuntu+1
<sixofour> how can i search in konsole a fodler for files that have *.exe ?
<sixofour> folder*
<sixofour> search folder and sub folders
<Slartibartfast> CTRL + F
<Slartibartfast> in dolphin :-)
<sixofour> in konsole
<Slartibartfast> find /path/to/directory -name *.exe
<sixofour> i knwo this wouldn't work :(
<sixofour> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: otheriwse when you have locate installed ... do  "updatedb" ... locate *.exe
<sixofour> i found it
<sixofour> but paintshoppro9.exe failed to run
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> with wine
<Slartibartfast> ah :-)
<sixofour> what is the site with the list of aps that run in wine?
<Slartibartfast> maybe install a virtualbox when your windows programs need windows
 * MacProKubuntu64 is away: Gone away for now
<Slartibartfast> mmm not sure ... www.winehq.org ?
<DasEI> sixofour: or join #wine-hq
<beardbar> anyone running 3 monitors on 8.10 here?
<sixofour> does utorrent work on linux?
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: yes ... with wine
<sixofour> utorrent isn't native to linux?..hrm, is there a torrent program native to linux?
<sixofour> that has ctronols for ratio and such
<sixofour> controls*
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: a lot
<sixofour> the best?
<Slartibartfast> can't say ... :-)
<sixofour> ...
<sixofour> the most popuklar?
<Slartibartfast> ktorrent ?
<Slartibartfast> transmission ?
<Slartibartfast> azureus also working with java
<DasEI> sixofour:utorrent works with wine, and
<DasEI> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Slartibartfast> i like the console interface of rtorrent
<sixofour> i'm getting ktorrent
<sixofour> i already have it o0
<yemcrx> man adept is acting wierd on me, firefox and kubuntu-restricted-extras wasn't listed in the repos I had to use the command line apt-get to install them
<yemcrx> any ideas
<Slartibartfast> yemcrx: no ... but i like to use the console more to install software so using that more
<cuki> does anybnows why can i conect with vodafone mobile connect card and not be able to navigate whit konqueror? Does it have somethin to do with dns?
<yemcrx> even after adding the medibuntu repo, w64codecs would not show up in adept, had to revert to the comamnd line. I'm wondering if it has to do with using kubuntu64 vs 32
<Pirate-King> could someone check this paste bin out please http://pastebin.ws/5k7geq
<sixofour> ugh wtf
<sixofour> i still need sudo to write to /home/user/
<demi> I'm loving this Kubuntu, It supports alot more than what I could maunually get Freebsd to support, mainly my ATI card.
<Slartibartfast> yemcrx: no also in my 32bits system adept does not show a lot of software ...
<demi> I got Everquest running Flawlessly in Wine which is fun.
<sixofour> wow oldschool
<sixofour> everquest'
<demi> EQ still owns man
<sixofour> everquest is a chatroom where people sit around spawn points all day killing
<demi> 10th aniversary shit coming up in 4 days, lol
<demi> nah it has changed alot
<sixofour> well, i will brb nontheless
<demi> Lotsa fun quests, killer group/raid gear, awesome/hard raid content.
<yemcrx> I install from a kubuntu 64 CD this time vs usually using the Alternate disk or the DVD, wonder if somethings missing
<demi> dvd mainly had just a shit ton of extra language support, from what I have read.
<stdin> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<demi> maybe some extra packages, but better off going online for those using adept or your favorite package manager.
<demi> I'm sorry.
<cuki> what do i need to use konqueror to navigate with a 3g hauwei modem? tnx...
<Slartibartfast> cuki: http://ubuntu3215w.blogspot.com/2008/05/huawei-e220-3g-modem-howto.html
<boboso> would anyone know why when i type gksu gedit /etc/fstab it start to load up and then goes away and goes back to the command prompt
<cuki> tanks slartibartfast...
<yemcrx> man even edubuntu-desktop does not apear in the repos
<cuki> but, i can't acess to link, do i have another browser to use in kubuntu 8.04. I'm a fist time user....
<Slartibartfast> cuki: firefox ?
<demi> Don't think so, I use Firefox/Epiphany
<demi> Have to Download them though.
<draik_> I know that what I'm doing now is insanity, but there's got to be a way for me to get the nVidia driver to work on my desktop.
<Slartibartfast> cuki: also this link might be helpful for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5236149#post5236149
<yemcrx> i think adept is f'd up, possibly after I clicked one of the state icons, ie so it would not show (not installed) items ?
<demi> did you add a wrong repo addy in your sources?
<yemcrx> nope
<demi> that would prevent ti to load I did the same thing
<p_quarles> boboso: since this is Kubuntu, what about kdesudo kate /etc/fstab ?
<yemcrx> I'll double check
<Slartibartfast> draik_: what nvidia driver you use ?
<draik_> 173 as recommended
<draik_> Slartibartfast: I have used 96, 173 and 180
<boboso> p_quarles: oh ok i was just following some web site ty
<cuki> i tryed, unless it is on the dvd media...
<Slartibartfast> i thought there was also  177
<draik_> Slartibartfast: Any driver I use freezes my desktop
<draik_> 177 does not support my card, GeForce FX 5700LE
<Slartibartfast> 177 i use on kubuntu8.10 on my laptop
<Slartibartfast> aaaaah
<Slartibartfast> ok ok
<p_quarles> boboso: right; you can easily install gksu and gedit, but they don't come default with Kubuntu
<demi> Cuki - It should be on the dvd media I would imagine. Not sure though.
<boboso> p_quarles: right i got kate working ty
<cuki> i'm looking now
<beardbar> anyone have compiz fusion working in 8.10?
<Slartibartfast> draik_: hmmmm ... not sure, but if the ubuntu drivers crash your Xorg maybe you can try to download the drivers directly from Nvidia ?
<goofey> beardbar: why would anyone use compix fusion in *kubunt* 8.10 - kde has it's own composite manager
<demi> Beardbar - I culd not get it to work through compizconfig setting manager, but after installing that and a few other things, for compiz I was able to go to System Settings>Desktop and there will/should be a new tab "All Effects" which those effects worked.
<demi> Stil some effects, like Explosion's and etc wotn work...
<draik_> Slartibartfast: I was going to try that right now and I just lost my connection to all of the interwebs
<draik_> Rebooting now
<beardbar> draik_: id purge your current nvidia drivers, then download directly from nvidia install. that got my 9800gt working, not sure about your card though
<draik_> beardbar: How do I purge the 173 I have now for the 173 from the nVidia site?
<draik_> Same version, BTW
<beardbar> goofey: ive been out of the scene for 3 years so I might not need it? im still trying to get hte third monitor going hehe.
<Slartibartfast> apt-get --purge remove nvidia-xxxxxx
<draik_> 8.10 only uses nvidia-glx
<Slartibartfast> and the xorg-nvidia stuff
<draik_> OK
<draik_> I'll do that once I'm logged in again
<CYREX> first of all hello everyone
<Slartibartfast> be sure you also rmmod nvidia before you build and insert the new module
<CYREX> i am looking for a web page that shows alternative programs in linux for the ones found on windows
<demi> try kde-apps.org?
<draik_> Slartibartfast: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-173 xorg-nvidia && sudo rmmod nvidia
<CYREX> thanks demi
<demi> Also using Adept you can search a phrase of what you want and maybe can find it.
<cuki> Slartibartfast, do y think i have to configurate the dns on konqueror?
<CYREX> yes the thing is i am building an up to date list for my country to see
<draik_> I lost interwebs again :(
<demi> CYREX - kde-apps isnt the only source but google helps too, GL
<Slartibartfast> draik_: something like that yes :-) ... not sure about the xorg-nvidia ...
<draik_> got it back :)
<CYREX> already searched in several but most are really REALLY old, most of the programs in the list are several years old and not up to date
<CYREX> so i was wondering maybe someone new of a better one
<CYREX> for the moment i only have a horrible html list
<draik_> Slartibartfast: nvidia-xconfig     maybe?
<CYREX> http://www.neogm.com/compatibilidad
<yemcrx> yeah adept seems to be fubar, it will not show any packages that are not installed
<demi> kde-apps.org is all I really know, and kde-look.org to help pimp you desktops looks, otherwise I dont know about alot of the apps out there yet.
<CYREX> but i am working on moving it to php/mysql
<Slartibartfast> draik_: ... anything related to nvidia ...
<CYREX> a oki np demi
<CYREX> thanks for the help though
<Slartibartfast> see dpkg -l *nvidia* |grep ^ii
<boboso> my new hard drive says 931GB and 14GB used for a total of 916GB of space but when i go to the drive with dolphin its syas 870 is this right?
<demi> CYREX: Yea some of those are old, for a good videoplayer for dvd's or any other files try Smplayer, and VLC player(Videolan Player)
<CYREX> got it
<CYREX> vlc i knew the other did not
<demi> boboso: I have seen incorrect numbers for folders and other things as well using dolphin.
<CYREX> i will added to my list to lookup
<demi> Personally Dolphin is very slow too=\
 * MacProKubuntu64 is back.
<boboso> demi: so the 870 is wrong you think?
<demi> I can't just say it's wrong but I have had nothing but trouble using Dolphin, and have seen incorrect drive spaces for folders/stuff I have copied or whatever.
<draik_> Slartibartfast: That includes envyng too, right?
<Slartibartfast> i think all the dependancies take care of the other related stuff
<demi> Cyrex: You try checking the drive using Konqueror?
<demi> Errr Boboso***
<draik_> How do I stop X from TTY1?
<draik_> Got it
<Slartibartfast> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<boboso> says 870 out of 916 free 6% used
<draik_> Yep, that's what I ran
<CYREX> checking the drive?
<CYREX> what do you mean?
<CYREX> draik_: Press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<CYREX> you will kill X like that
<demi> CYREX: Just meant trying to see in Konqueror how much HD Space was used.
<CYREX> a oki let me see
<draik_> Slartibartfast: Would I want to run the nvidia-xconfig utility to automatically update my X configuration file so that NVIDIA X driver will be used when I restart X?
<Slartibartfast> CYREX: But the kdm just respawns
<draik_> CYREX: That will restart X. I needed it to be stopped
<Slartibartfast> draik_: yes
<CYREX> demi: Oki did it. Works great
<draik_> Slartibartfast: Done. start kdm now?
<Slartibartfast> draik_: but it will only add Driver "nividia" in there
<Slartibartfast> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<CYREX> Slartibartfast: Respawns in tty1?
<draik_> Right, but good to start now Slartibartfast?
<Slartibartfast> CTRL ALT BKSP will just restart kdm
<draik_> CYREX: Not in TTY1, but it will restart X on the GUI's
<Slartibartfast> draik_: Yes
<Slartibartfast> Try it
<CYREX> yes i thought you had went to tty1 and did a startx on it
<draik_> Done. Let's see...
<draik_> So far so good...
<Slartibartfast> CYREX: kdm starts by default
<CYREX> and you want to eliminate the default part of kde
<Slartibartfast> draik_: turn on some effects
<CYREX> is that ir
<CYREX> it*
<Slartibartfast> CYREX: not me
<hux> anyone know why alt+spacebar does't open the window menu in kde4?
<draik_> Slartibartfast: I did. They are running
<draik_> Time for some audio. That usually does it sometimes
<Slartibartfast>    Thats good :-) ...
<draik> Ok. Looking good here
<draik> Slartibartfast: I never thought it would have made a difference from the repos to the nvidia site
<Slartibartfast> draik: :) ... i had the same in debian once ... when stuff in the debian repos did not work while the drivers from the nvidia site worked without problems
<Slartibartfast> draik: But myself i had no problems yet with ubuntu provided drivers ... except the 180 stuff ... which is in itself buggy as hell
<sixofour> is tjhere an SDL pack ro soemthign that includes everything i'll need [to run games]
<draik> Good to know
<sixofour> how do you search apt-get?
<cuki> ok, i can acess in ftp area but i cant http...
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: apt-cache search
<sixofour> og right, apt-cashe
<sixofour> what do i do with .rpm files?
 * MacProKubuntu64 is away: Gone away for now
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: apt-get install alien ... alien xxxxx .rpm
<Slartibartfast> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<sixofour> ??
<sixofour> so....
<sixofour> there has to be a better way of getting sdl and zlb and ogl
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: huh? ... do you mean you can not find them in apt-cache search sdl ... etc?
<sixofour> i don't know what i need lol
<sixofour> i need "sdl zlib and ogl"
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: not sure .. :-) ... maybe use google and try to find people who use the same games in linux
<sixofour> how do i get to c:
<sixofour> with wine
<sixofour> lol
<doleyb> sixofour: ~/.wine/c_drive
<sixofour> where is .wine?
<doleyb> sixofour: ~
<sixofour> what is ~
<sixofour> ?
<Slartibartfast> $HOME
<doleyb> sixofour: try typing "ls ~" and see what happen
<doleyb> sixofour: programs keep their config stuff in ~/.programname.  So wine's stuff is in ~/.wine.  And the c drive is ~/.wine/drive_c
<CoJaBo> What would cause things such as scrolling and clicking to unexpectedly do something random (ex. scroll starts switching windows instead of scrolling, left click closes current application, right click switches to Firefox and starts it's download manager)?
<draik_> So all seems good here now :)
<Slartibartfast> draik_: Good to know
<draik> Slartibartfast: Thank you much!
<Slartibartfast> draik: welcome
<Slartibartfast> np
<draik> When doing the 'record desktop' it is being saved to an unfamiliar format. What would open it?
<draik> cps
<Slartibartfast> see what it says with file xxxxx.cps
<draik> kwin_video1.cps: data
<Slartibartfast> hmmmm ... can't open with vlc or mplayer ?
<Slartibartfast> draik: read this thread http://forum.kde.org/kwin-video-record-t-7864.html
<draik> Nope. None of them. Not kaffeine either.
<demi> how do I make a script file?
<demi> Conky wants me to place a startup script called .conky_start.sh in your home directory:
<tweakedeh> I'm trying to compile a C program and I get this. test.c:1:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory  Does any one know what pacakge I need to install?
<Slartibartfast> draik: seems you need to recode it to make it workable for mencoder to make it into a avi or so :-)
<draik> Got it
<draik> I was just reading that part
<draik> How do I set a shortcut for locking my desktop?
<demi> What bin file do I add ~/.kde/Autostart to for Conky, I dont see a Conky.bin file anywhere?
<draik> demi: Wouldn't it just be conky rather than conky.bin?
<draik> 'whereis conky'
<demi> its in /usr/bin
<demi> I need to add ~/.kde/Autostart to make it autostart in kde, nto sure where i add that into?
<demi> the guide says "Also, to get Conky to autostart in Kubuntu, you need to add a link to the bin file (in /usr/bin) to autostart"
<Slartibartfast> draik: for cpsrecode you need to install capseo
<draik> Yep. Did that too.
<draik> demi, then do that. 'cp /usr/bin/conky ~/.kde/Autostart'
<Slartibartfast> demi: do ln -s /usr/bin/conky ~/.kde/Autostart/
<demi> I got it to autostat now, and I used this guides command to add in my xorg file to stop the flashing but that isnt working hrmm.
<demi> autostart*
<Slartibartfast> having an Intel C2D E6600 CPU which can run on 2.4 ghz ... but it's now only running on 1.5 ghz ... how to tell Kubuntu that it's OK to run the CPU on 2.4?
<Pirate-King> could someone check this paste bin out please http://pastebin.ws/5k7geq
<draik_> Slartibartfast: Lost connection again. This is odd
<Slartibartfast> draik_: indeed ...
<Slartibartfast> sure it's not your isp or something else?
<draik_> And now the audio :(
<draik_> It just got choppy
<draik_> And now computer froze :(
<draik_> Well, it was good while it lasted
<Slartibartfast> :-(
<Slartibartfast> anything in the logfiles ? ... see if top shows something ? ....
<Slartibartfast> dmesg?
<Slartibartfast> is there maybe to much dust inside ? :-) ... can make the hardware overheat and this can have strange effects
<draik> It just peaked my interest. If I had 4 monitors, would I be able to dedicate a virtual desktop to a monitor?
 * MacProKubuntu64 is back.
<demi> Well when I applied this code "~/.kde/Autostart" in /usr/bin it didnt seem to save so conky wont autostart upon restarting, How do I add that again?
<Laeborg> If I have 2 monitors, can I then set up Monitor 1 to display Desktop 1 as default ect ?
<Blink^> hi, anybody on kubuntu 9.04?
<Slartibartfast> demi: type in console ln -s /usr/bin/conky ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Slartibartfast> Blink^: i'm on Jaunty
<Blink^> hi slart
<Blink^> small request, it shouldnt be much trouble
<Blink^> can you upload me the air.png default wallpaper?
<demi> Does this mean it worked? ln: creating symbolic link `/home/demi/.kde/Autostart/conky': File exists
<Blink^> imageshack or anywhere is fine
<Blink^> and if resolution matters, 1280x1024
<Blink^> please?
<Slartibartfast> mmm let me see ... is it not on www.kde-look.org?
<Blink^> couldnt find it
<Blink^> actually
<Blink^> let me look again
<Blink^> yea i cant find the wallpaper
<Slartibartfast> OK ... moment please
<Blink^> thanks
<peaches> any way to search package contents for files from packages not installed?
<sixofour> ugh
<sixofour> none of my programs can write to /home/
<sixofour> even temp stuff
<sixofour> !inkscape
<ubottu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<beardbar> hey guys, what do i need to do in order to edit my xorg.conf files with kate, when i save I get permission errors
<sixofour> you need sudo
<sixofour> but
<sixofour> becareful you can mess things up badly if you break xorg.conf
<beardbar> i have backups
<sixofour> kdesudo kate path/to/xorg.conf
<beardbar> ok cool
<sixofour> don't complain if you log into irc in two hours with something broken :D
<beardbar> ;) i wont
<beardbar> ive been spending the day trying to get 3 monitors to work, i can get 2 to work just fine
<beardbar> holy moly i did it
<omar> hello
<sixofour> !krita
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krita
<sixofour> !scribus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scribus
<sixofour> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sixofour> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<sixofour> hrm no channel?
<beardbar> does kapote support irc?
<bazhang> !info kopete
<ubottu> kopete (source: kdenetwork): instant messenger for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 6892 kB, installed size 17700 kB
<draik_> Slartibartfast: I'm giving up for the night. I can't use k3b. I can't use k9copy. I'm not sure what's going on or what to do anymore. :-(
<Slartibartfast> :-( ... don't know either what is wrong
<draik_> Goodnight everyone...
<Slartibartfast> draik_: night
<tony426> i want to make a symbolic link from /home to another disk but my apps still write to it. does it not work recursively?
<tiger_> hi all
<tony426> all here, nice to meet you
<tiger_> hi  tony
<tiger_> I was waiting for someone to talk
<tiger_> how are you??
<sixofour> i opened a program with konsole, is there a way to clsoe the konsole without the program closing?
<JP-sNL> sixofour, have a look at a program called 'screen'... man screen    :-)
<xjjk> hallo
<xjjk> has anyone experience running KDE 4.x on a Celeron with 256 MB of RAM?
<xjjk> I'm wanting to setup Kubuntu for my girlfriend, but I'm worried whether her laptop is powerful enough
<xjjk> getting a new laptop isn't a short term option
<desu> i think it shouldn't be too much of a problem, if you disable desktop effects and other eye candy...
 * JP-sNL agrees
<xjjk> probably will have to set her up with Konqueror? I'm worried about Firefox
<xjjk> having to load associated GTK libraries and Firefox's normal memory usage may be too much
<JP-sNL> xjjk, both can live on the same installed OS: konquerer is standard, fixefox optional
<ibuffy> [01:14] <ibuffy> anyone else have this issue: http://bayimg.com/HaoGAAABE
<ibuffy> [01:14] <ibuffy> aisan fonts don't display properly
<xjjk> JP-sNL: yes, but I'm worried about whether 256 MB of RAM is enough for running KDE and Firefox at the same time
<ibuffy> still having the issue
<ravel> uh. I am wondering if others have serious stability issues with Kubuntu 8.10 & KDE 4.2
<xjjk> ibuffy: are you talking about that nasty overlapping?
<ibuffy> xjjk: yes
<ravel> (and... all the 3d desktop effects become disabled after hibernating once)
<JP-sNL> xjjk, if you don't like how firefox runs you can just uninstall it... no problem i think
<ibuffy> [01:15] <ibuffy> they display correctly if i highlight them
<xjjk> ibuffy: hrm, works on my machine... which is probably not useful to use (Debian/Iceweasel)
<xjjk> ibuffy: is that 8.10?
<xjjk> let me check on my 9.04 machine...
<ravel> Konqueror crashes 1-2 times a day, firefox about 5 times a day, kde crashes once in a while, kopete and plasma crash every day
<xjjk> ibuffy: works on my 9.04 machine
<ravel> (of course, KDE 4.1 was much more unstable)
<ibuffy> xjjk: did you have the problem on 8.04?
<ibuffy> 8.10 **
<xjjk> ibuffy: I skipped 8.10...
<xjjk> but I don't recall problems like that, ever
<xjjk> ibuffy: have you tried not using gtk-qtengine
<xjjk> and a normal GTK theme?
<ibuffy> xjjk: that's an idea...
<ibuffy> one sec
<xjjk> ibuffy: if you want Firefox to look like your KDE apps, I highly recommend QtCurve
<xjjk> maybe a little boring, but it works, and is fast
<xjjk> unlike gtk-qtengine
<ibuffy> alright, that didn't fix it
<ravel> is there a way to re-enable the 3d desktop effects once they have crashed? (plasma, whatever)
<ibuffy> even trying the kde fonts in gtk apps didn't help
<ibuffy> nor did the typical fonts in gtk
<xjjk> ibuffy: just wondering, what happens when you incease the font size for the page?
<xjjk> ravel: yes... System Settings > Desktop
<ibuffy> changing style to a gtk style didn't affect the fonts either
<xjjk> and it's some checkbox in there
<ravel> which checkbox?
<ravel> everything is enabled there
<xjjk> Enable desktop effects
<xjjk> or something similar
<ibuffy> ah
<ibuffy> increasing fonts works
<ibuffy> font size*
<xjjk> ibuffy: hrm, that's interesting...
<ibuffy> yeah, for sure
<ibuffy> konqueror doesn't need this but firefox does
<xjjk> ibuffy: what happens if you permanently increase the font size?
<ravel> xjjk...?
<xjjk> ravel: the checkbox should be called enable desktop effects, or something like that
<xjjk> if it's checked... uncheck/check it again
<ibuffy> ah
<ibuffy> increasing the font size only fixes that page
<ibuffy> when you visit another page, you still have the same issue
<ravel> xjjk, everything is enabled already. and if I uncheck/recheck it, it says Failed to activate desktop effects ... check your X configuration
<xjjk> ravel: hrm... and desktops effects worked before?
<ravel> yes
<xjjk> ravel: we're talking about the window shadows, animations, panel translucency, right?
<ravel> xjjk, yes
<xjjk> ravel: mhrm, I'm unsure what to do next
<xjjk> what video chipset does your system have?
<ravel> Intel GM45 (HP 6530b laptop)
<ibuffy> the increasing of font size doesn't help anymore
<xjjk> ravel: I'm out of solutions...
<ibuffy> i just have to put my mouse over the text to read it
<xjjk> ibuffy: might have one more thing to try...
<ibuffy> s/to read it/before it displays correctly
<xjjk> ibuffy: can you open up a terminal...
<xjjk> (close firefox first)
<xjjk> and then run:
<xjjk> export MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1; firefox
<ravel> xjjk, how about the general instability of KDE 4.2, Konqueror and Firefox?
<ibuffy> xjjk: nope
<ibuffy> now how do you enable pango? :)
<ibuffy> MOZ_ENABLE_PANGO_1 ?
<xjjk> ibuffy: it didn't make a difference?
<ibuffy> no
<xjjk> ibuffy: the environment variable will only be valid for that terminal, so close that terminal
<ibuffy> gotcha
<xjjk> ravel: I feel as if most of that is being addressed in Jaunty...
<xjjk> Plasma still crashes more often than I'd like, but the rest of the KDE apps are very stable
<ibuffy> oh noes!
<xjjk> ravel: what Firefox extensions do you use? Most Firefox crashes are due to extensions... it otherwise is a very stable app
<ibuffy> an issue i thought was gone has just come back after messing with these font settings: some kde apps become unresponse to the keyboard :\
<xjjk> ibuffy: mmm
<ibuffy> for instance.... i can't search a program in the k menu
<ibuffy> search +for
<xjjk> ibuffy: it freezes?
<ibuffy> it just started
<ibuffy> the cursor is blinking but i can't type anything
<ibuffy> and yet.. now i can
<ibuffy> o boy
<ibuffy> this is the part i hate.. don't know which app will and won't respond and when
<ibuffy> atleast so far i haven't ran into dependency hell again
<xjjk> ibuffy: how much RAM do you have? it seems as if you're defficient in something...
<ibuffy> 1.5gb
<xjjk> that is more than enough ,hrm
<ibuffy> it seems more like bugs if you ask me :)
<xjjk> any chance of running ksysguard at the same time and looking at what process is using most CPU whenever this happens?
<xjjk> yeah... I actually skipped 8.10
<xjjk> it had too many bugs
<ibuffy> no chance because i don't know when it happens
<ravel> xjjk, adblock+, no others
<ibuffy> it's random
<xjjk> just went from 8.04 -> 9.04
<ibuffy> i need stability
<xjjk> 9.04 has it's share of problems, but most are hardware related
<ravel> on the other hand, all kde's and konquerors have been very unstable
<xjjk> software so far has been very stable
<ravel> on my home machine KDE is more unstable
<xjjk> I'm really impressed with KDE 4.2.1
<xjjk> ravel: interesting
<ibuffy> i am too
<ibuffy> but it too had the same firefox issue w/ asian fonts
<xjjk> ravel, ibuffy: would there happen to be LoCos in your area?
<ravel> what's locos
<xjjk> local community
<ibuffy> of what?
<ibuffy> whackos? yes
<xjjk> well, yeah
<ravel> there's "ubuntu finland"
<xjjk> some people in them tend to be a bit overenthusiastic (and not much else, *cough*)
<ravel> I asked them once about the instability, they said that they have not exeperienced it in their installations
<ravel> from my experience, every KDE has been quite unstable (I have used it since 3.0)
<xjjk> ravel: for kde apps, it'd probably be very helpful if you installed the *-dbg packages
<xjjk> and used KDE's crash reporting tool
<ibuffy> i'm pretty sure a local ubuntu group would just as helpful as this channel
<xjjk> ibuffy: depends how knowledgable people are... unfortunately it's difficult to diagnose some things over IRC
<ravel> generally, I like KDE 4.2 very much.
<xjjk> ibuffy: how much disk space do you have?
<ravel> it's just that the usability is still not very good, it is unstable and practically all KDE's previous problems are carried over
<xjjk> ibuffy: can you check whether you experience the same problems under GNOME?
<ravel> and i had to edit text conf files to get dualhead enabled
<ravel> xjjk, is there a handy way to find those packages :-)
<xjjk> ravel: whatever application you're using that crashes... e.g. kopete, there should be kopete-dbg
<xjjk> I think
<ibuffy> xjjk: just tried, same problem there as well
<xjjk> at least the major packages like amarok have versions with debugging symbols
<xjjk> hrm, don't think all packages have them... blargh
<ravel> xjjk, there is not konqueror-dbg
<ravel> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kopete-dbg"
<xjjk> ravel: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingKDE
<xjjk> apparently it's a bit more complicated than I described
<xjjk> debugging symbols for konqueror would be in kdebase-dbg
<xjjk> kopete, kdenetwork-dbg
<ravel> alright
<xjjk> ibuffy: it *only* happens in Firefox?
<xjjk> ibuffy: have you tried the binaries available from mozilla.org? does the same problem happen there?
 * MacProKubuntu64 is away: Gone away for now
<ibuffy> did i do this correctly? extracted the tarball and then launched firefox from within the folder using ./firefox
<xjjk> ibuffy: yep
<ibuffy> ..it asked me if i wanted to restore my last session o.O
<ibuffy> and still gave me a little intro
<ibuffy> same problem
<xjjk> ibuffy: same problem?
<ibuffy> yup
<xjjk> definitely a pango issue
<xjjk> or corrupted font
<ibuffy> i didn't have this problem until setting up scim
<ibuffy> and scim's bi*** to setup
<xjjk> I've never setup scim
<ibuffy> it's not as simple as apt-get install scim
<xjjk> I imagine not
<ibuffy> i'll remove scim and its settings settings reluctantly just to test it out
<xjjk> ibuffy: backup the settings, obviously..
<ibuffy> this is still the most relevant page for scim setup: http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<ibuffy> the ubuntu.com stuff never works
<beardbar1> so anyone here running jaunty with multiple monitors?
<ibuffy> being https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InputMethods/SCIM/Setup
<xjjk> ibuffy: thanks for the links... I may need this
<xjjk> my girlfriend is Korean and may want input support
<ibuffy> go w/ the first one
<ibuffy> it makes things simple
<beardbar1> is there a quick command that i can tell the exact version of kde that I am running?
<xjjk> beardbar1: looking at the about dialog of your favorite KDE app is easier
<ibuffy> nope
<ibuffy> i shouldn't have to reboot X but i will jix
<ibuffy> jic*
<ibuffy> i give up, i'm reporting a bug on firefox and not messing with it anymore
<xjjk> ibuffy: sorry could not be of more help...
<ibuffy> man.. i could give up firefox if only the flash plugin worked like it does in firefox
<beardbar1> took a few but found it, thanks xjjk
<xjjk> ibuffy: are you reporting it now? do a favor and give me the bug number
<ibuffy> don't be, you tried hard
 * MacProKubuntu64 is back.
<xjjk> I may be able to test better in a week or so
<ibuffy> i will in a bit after reinstalling scim
<ubuntu_> Всем привет
<kanon-mat> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kanon-mat> privyet, i have no idea :)
<boraklavun> ı would like to customize my ubuntu
<boraklavun> like  vista gadgets  how can  I do that
<beardbar1> so i am running 3 monitors, got my xorg.conf look'n all pretty petite, everything so far is fine, accept my login and log off screens, and any new window that opens, they open or appear centered between the two monitors. anyone know how I might fix this?
<kanon-mat> beardbar1:  maybe rightklick on the titlebar and choose advanced > special application settings
<kanon-mat> you can choose position
<kanon-mat> idk if it works for double monitirs
<beardbar1> kanon-mat: you know I wonder if its because I installed comiz before i realized I didnt really need it for kde.
<kanon-mat> i dont think it is because of compiz
<beardbar1> ya your probably right, since its not actually loading.
<kanon-mat> there should be an option to open a window in screen 0 or 1
<kanon-mat> i have just one monitor :)
<beardbar1> well i am gonna chalk it up to just starting back into linux after a 3 year hiatus. I was actually suprised I got this far. gonna do a fresh install of jaunty alpha six
<kanon-mat> impressive, i forget things fast
<beardbar1> ok, wierd im actually running kde 4.1 i thought 8.10 came with 4.2 so do I need to upgrade my kde desktop to 4.2?
<kanon-mat> i have kde 3.5.10
<kanon-mat> i think 8.10 came with 4.1
<kanon-mat> and that there is an upgrade to 4.2
<kanon-mat> it should have bugfixes
<beardbar1> ya im seeing it now, and the instructions
<kanon-mat> anyway, i have system settings > window behaviour > window specific settings
<kanon-mat> there is a way to add apps there, and settings for how theyu are started
<beardbar1> thanks, i'll have a look gonna upgrade to 4.2 first
<kanon-mat> are u on nvidia?
<husayn> in my office we have HP laser jet 1020 which is shared on 192.168.1.66 . In my office everyone is having Windows xp they have installed it through the sharing .. how to install that shared printer on kubuntu
<hw_> !find fix
<ubottu> Found: libxcb-xfixes0, libxcb-xfixes0-dbg, libxcb-xfixes0-dev, libxfixes-dev, libxfixes3 (and 30 others)
<hw_> !find apt
<ubottu> Found: apt, apt-doc, apt-listchanges, apt-transport-https, apt-utils (and 90 others)
<DarkriftX> anyone know what could be wrong with my wifi that i cannot upload via http or ftp, but i can upload fine on torrents?
<hw_> !find adept
<ubottu> Found: adept
<DarkriftX> http/ftp uploads die at about 230K or close
<DarkriftX> if i keep restarting it (in ftp for example) sometimes it will go
<hw_> ! fixdb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixdb
<hw_> !fixdb
<hw_> Hmm, how can I fix package db lock?
<beardbar-lap> kanon-mat: hey mate im doing the upgrade and i forget how to uninstall a package from the command line. Remove the koffice-data-kde4 package if you have it installed isnt it something like dkpg --purge packageName?
<kanon-mat> aptitude purge or apt-get purge
<beardbar-lap> thanks
<vlt> DaSkreech: No, no custom theme. Akregator and kmail (KDE 3.5.10) have this "footprint" icon. It marks all mails or rss articles as seen. I just don't know why they chose this footprint icon.
<hw_> How do I fix "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" ?
<hw_> !lock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock
<DaSkreech> vlt: screenshot?
<kanon-mat> hw_: you make sure you are not running any package apps
<kanon-mat> then maybe rm the lockfile
<kanon-mat> no, nvm
<kanon-mat> i have it also
<DarkriftX> any network gurus here?
<sixofour> is there any way to make a hotkey on my keyboard that makes the mouse move like 5x slower?
<vlt> DaSkreech: http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/9058/screenshot1qdg.png and http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/7100/screenshot2aer.png
<DaSkreech> vlt: Not sure either it's your icon theme or someone named. Yo ucan change it
<beardbar-lap> wow the diffrence between 4.1 and 4.2 kde is amazing
<kanon-mat> plz tell :)
<kanon-mat> i havent taken the leap to 8.10 yet
<kanon-mat> i'll think i'll wait until 9.04
<beardbar-lap> well everything looks very smooth, and it auto fixed one of my monitor problems I was having
<beardbar-lap> accept i spoke to soon, my keyboard isnt working lol
<kanon-mat> oh
<Slartibartfast> kanon-mat: See what kwin can do now http://picasaweb.google.com/b2809d/Screenshots#5312587060729185810
<hw_> I currently try to remove some packages. Within the remove process the adept manager shows some blue console screen where I have to acknowledge someting. But I cant acknowledge. Mouse, tab, any key is working. What should I do?
<kanon-mat> it looks good, Slartibartfast, maybe i'll get a newer comp before i use the fancy stuff
<kanon-mat> kill 'pidof adept' ?
<michaeldadmum> hello
<javi> hi
<javi> is there a solution or workaround for the plasmoids error "could not find requested component" ?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Slonkie> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaSkreech> can someone dig rawbandwidth.com and tell me what the server's IP address is ?
<ActionParsnip1> sure
<makdaknife> DaSkreech: I don't get any IP for that domain
<DaSkreech> ok so I'm not insane
<ActionParsnip1> www.rawbandwidth.com.   10800   IN      A       198.144.193.1
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> hmm
<makdaknife> hmmm
<makdaknife> ha ha
<DaSkreech> I can ping that too
<DaSkreech> what ?
<makdaknife> just laughing because we both responded in the same way
<ActionParsnip1> http://pastebin.com/m3d4f949f
<makdaknife> my dns must be out of date... just hopped onto another server of mine and I get the same IP
<beardbar-lap> trying to install flash from kde 4.2 is there a way to force a i386 install or do I have to do it from the command line?
<ActionParsnip1> beardbar-lap: theres a 64bit flash plugin if you want it
<beardbar-lap> oh hells ya
<beardbar-lap> actionparsnip1: but for other things is there a way?
<ActionParsnip1> beardbar-lap: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<beardbar-lap> thanks man
<zeltak> hi
<zeltak> anyone know how to make screen autostart on bootup?
<Havalina> hello all :)
<ActionParsnip1> zeltak: add a symlink to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<adminko> Есть Русские?
<adminko> Enubody Russ?
<adminko> y*
<stdin> !ru | adminko
<ubottu> adminko: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip1> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip1> bah
<zeltak> thx for the answer ActionParsnip1 but screen is a command line program..will it load it detached?
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip1: can you ping 192.144.209.8 ?
<makdaknife> DaSkreech: not me...
<praaaf> hyhy all
<DaSkreech> hi
<praaaf> mi a helyzet?
<DaSkreech> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<ActionParsnip1> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> alright
<DaSkreech> thanks
<DaSkreech> gah!
<praaaf> szügségem van egy kis segítségre, magam nem tudtam még megoldani és a fórumon található módozatokkal sem megy, talán ti tudtok valami használhatót mondani. Meg kell osztanom a t-mobilos internetem, usbmodemes(huawei e220 vagy sonyericsson k850i),két gép közötti megosztás. 1:Laptop ezen van a net, 2: asztali gép. Minden lehetséges megoldás érdekel gyerekek.
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> has anyone tried kubuntu 9.04 alpha 6 ?
<Bauldrick> whats the command for seeing how much ram/what cpu you have?
<Zulan> less /proc/meminfo /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | rrichie
<ubottu> rrichie: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<rrichie> ok
<rrichie> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> np :)
<beardbar-lap> anyone know a fix for getting desktop effects working, nvidia 9800gt. says I don;t have Xcomposit and Xdamage but both libraries are installed
<ActionParsnip1> beardbar-lap: have you installed video drivers?
<beardbar-lap> yep, latest directly from nivdia, have a 3 screen setup working as well
<ActionParsnip1> beardbar-lap: hmmm
<ActionParsnip1> beardbar-lap: http://forum.kde.org/-solved-composite-effects-xdamage-xcomposite-t-10337.html
<beardbar-lap> ok having go, i had the composite option enabled but not damage, crossing fingers
<PabloA> hello
<PabloA> how can I adjust display gamma in 7.10? I dont see any option in display preferences
<ActionParsnip1> beardbar-lap: any good to you?
<beardbar> still no joy :(
<hw_> How do I configure knode to store every single message on local harddisk?
<frojnd> I have kubuntu 8.10, what driver do I need to install if I have wifi card BCM4311 ? Or firwmare...
<frojnd> Any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> frojnd: dont ask in both channels, you look silly
<ActionParsnip> frojnd: if !broadcom is no use, use ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<beardbar> ya actionParsnip: found some good info on my problem, looks like I am stuck waiting for a bit until a new drivers come out for jaunty
<ActionParsnip> looks like it, its only a month
<ActionParsnip> and considering its only poy effects, you'll live
<ActionParsnip> *poxy
<beardbar> well i like effects ;) actually my only real concern is that stupid login and logoff screen centered between my right 2 monitors
<fyl0n> Will the Asus 1000H Netbook (Wifi, Smartpad, Intel graphics etc) be default supported bij 9.04 Final?
<fyl0n> Cuz my wifi isn't working since alpha3.. and I got alpha6 installed.
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bazhang> fyl0n, jaunty discussion in #ubuntu+1
<fyl0n> bazhang: thanx
<Eruaran> Riddell: Jaunty is looking like it will be a great release. Kudos. :)
<fireball_> hey all!
<fireball_> hope you can help me. . . for starters, is this the right place for a ubuntu user?
<bazhang> fireball_, kubuntu or ubuntu?
<fireball_> ubuntu
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<fireball_> thanks
<Dr_willis> #weloveUbuntu
<bazhang> hehe
<fireball_> i thought hde was great
<fireball_> kde
<fireball_> then kde 4.1 happened :(
<SlimeyPete> I'm holding out for 4.5
<fireball_> and i'm a twit, "#ubuntu" where?
<fireball_> or otherwise, its a drive problem, you guys can probably help
<kaddi> heya.. how exactly is a usbdrive mounted, when i use the graphical interface? is the fat-table somehow modified?
<fireball_> i fiddled with the permissions of my ntfs driive, now all sorts of problems. . .
<fireball_> can't seem to reset them succesfully
<Dr_willis> Huh>  what does a fat table have to do with mounting?
<Dr_willis> ntfs/vfat are normally mounted using the ntfs-3g tool's
<Dr_willis> the permissions are normally set when the filesystem is mounted.
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<fireball_> my drives mounted ok (assuming you're talking to me)
<kaddi> na, i think he meant me ;)
<kaddi> Dr_Willis nothing really.. i have a file that was unreadable under windows, when i mounted it manually via mount -t vfat etc... it remained unreadable under windows. Then i used the graphical interface to mount and unmount the usbdrive and all of a sudden the file can be read.
<speedcore> what it the default desktop switch shortcut?
<Dr_willis> kaddi,  sounds liek a fluke to me.. the gui is mounting things the same way as the command line
<kaddi> i'd just like to know what happen and thought maybe it hast something to do with fat tabls
<fireball_> but i can't access the music from my media players without "Could not get/set settings from/on resource"
<Dr_willis> You may want to be backingup and filechecking that drive real soon
<kaddi> it's 128mb usb-drive... nothing of real value on there... :p
<fireball_> ahem. . . ok, so what did i do wrong?
<Dr_willis> You are refering to accessing mp3-type players via USB?
<fireball_> no
<fireball_> my problems not kaddi's at all
<fireball_> my ntfs drive reads ok, it says
<bane> hello!
<fireball_> i get previews of files in nautilus
<fireball_> but the above error i get if i try to access said file
<fireball_> i copied them onto my ubuntu drive, same problem
<kaddi> speedcore: i don't think there is a default set. you can have a look at programs ->System->systemsettings ->keyboard and mouse ->global shortcuts -> select kwin .> and look for switch between desktops or something.
<bane> I have problem installing amarok 2 on 8.10. Before I had it, but after reinstalling system, I can't install it.
<bane> I added eb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<bane> Any idea why?
<corigo1> I'm struggling to install 8.10 32 or (preferrably) 64 but all I get are Squashfs errors and the install freezes and fails. I tried running the memory test on the live cd and it kept running for over 24 hours...
<Dr_willis> you did verify the md5sum of the cd? and iso file?
<Dr_willis> I always use unetbootin to make bootable thumbdrives i install from :) i rarely mess with cd's any more
<speedcore> kaddi: I like to enable the CUBE effect =)  But I can't seem to understand how
 * Dr_willis is sick  of the CUbe.
<Dr_willis> :)
<corigo1> Dr_willis: yes.
<speedcore> Dr_willis: I generally hate glitz.. But I just like 5min of fun
 * makdaknife is sick of a lot of the extraneous eyecandy
<Dr_willis> I recall ther eeing some kde4 config panel that enabled all that eyecandy stuff..
<Dr_willis> 'eye candy causes ocular cavaties'
<Dr_willis> so be sure to brush after every game.. and floss those eyebrows!
<makdaknife> speedcore: if you're using kde4, its in the desktop/advanced settings
<makdaknife> i think
<bazhang> system settings iirc under appearance
<speedcore> makdaknife: I cant' seem to enable opengl on this gpu.. will that prevent me? is xrender fine?
<fireball_> meanwhile, please, #ubuntu how, or how do i fix my drive settings?
<makdaknife> speedcore: I think that xrender works okay
<fireball_> worked it out, thanks
<speedcore> makdaknife: does xrender work with "the box"
<makdaknife> speedcore: I believe so
<makdaknife> I've used it on my machine and it works fine... but then, so does opengl
<speedcore> makdaknife: which KEY is the default META?   noobing along here
<speedcore> =)
<makdaknife> speedcore: I'm not sure what you mean?
<makdaknife> speedcore: btw, the cube option is under effects in the desktop settings
<Dr_willis> speedcore,  the alt key is also the metakey
<Dr_willis> the windows key is the super-key
<Dr_willis> and if you got a linxu keyboard with a tux instead of the windws log.  its a SUPER-DUper key :OP
<makdaknife> ah.... didn't know that was what itwas called ;-)
<makdaknife> Dr_willis: lol
<Dr_willis> and just for the record   ^C  ---> means CONTROL-C :)
 * Dr_willis slaps nano around for not having a little help guide/start screen with that info.
<kanon-mat> from the nano help "The notation for shortcuts is as follows: Control-key sequences are notated with a caret (^) symbol"
<kanon-mat> F1 ftw :)
<Dr_willis> ive seen peopel using windows for years.. that never even reaize F1 does help
<Dr_willis> Thank you MS for deciding what my Keys should do :)
<satanic_> hola
<Dr_willis> next they will be deciding we need yet more windows-specific keys on the keyboard. :)
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kanon-mat> media keyboards :(
<Dr_willis> I saw some gamepad that was actually a keyboard.. :) it had like 20+ buttons
<kanon-mat> http://www.prodikeys.com/products/prodikeys/
<Dr_willis> just what you need for your MMORPGS :)
<Dr_willis> C Sharp  = attack with bow..
<Dr_willis> D minor = defense mode
<Dr_willis> :P
<kanon-mat> yes, so many keys to configure and bind
<corigo1> All my install CDs check out fine. All the same problem whether it is Ubuntu 8.10 64, Kubuntu 8.10 64, Kubuntu 8.10 32, Ubuntu 8.04 64
<Dr_willis> corigo1,  sounds like  your drive may be flakey.  if you have a thumbdrive try the unetbootin tool  make a usb installer.. it will boot/install faster from it also
<corigo1> I've tried with 2 different CD drives
<corigo1> This one is still under warranty
<Dr_willis> do the disks work in a different pc?
<ActionParsnip> try some boot options
<ActionParsnip> and check your system ram
<noren> hi all
<Eruaran> hi
<eMaX> anyone here uses a logitech bluetooth mouse?
<noren> is there any tool in kde to see what is taking up so much of space in my home partion, its virtually full.. but i cant see any major folder
<JuJuBee> noren: try du -sh ./*
<noren> JuJuBee: what is that suppose to do
<Dr_willis> prints out space used by stuff
<noren> and also one more issue sud i separate /home partion for different distro i am having kubuntu 8.10 and ubuntu 8.04 but having the same /home partion
<JuJuBee> Shows all subdirs of current working dir and the amount of space they occupy.  Faster than right click and properties...
<JuJuBee> That  I have to defer to the more experienced.  Most stuff should be ok, but things like kde configs might break if using different versions  of kde..?
<noren> 168M    ./guest
<noren> 16K     ./lost+found
<noren> 5.7G    ./noren
<noren> but i got 10 gb partion for /home which now shows only 500 mb free
<Dr_willis> check the Trash directory? :)
<Dr_willis> 5% would be reserved from the beginning for system reciovery also...
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Dr_willis> so that would be.. err.. 500mb
<ActionParsnip> noren: you could try: du -h ~/ | less
<ActionParsnip> noren: see which files and folders are huge
<ActionParsnip> noren: it my be your ~/.mozilla folder with temp guff
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! I noticed that I have a tmp/ folder in my /root directory. Is it like the windows temp -folder, I mean can I empty it whenever I want to?
<noren> ActionParsnip: there was a niccce gui app in the ubuntu for this same purpose i cant rem the name
<geModule> hi. Can I use the livecd only for formatting a HD ?
<makdaknife> geModule: sure... the tools on the livecd can be used as normal
<geModule> ok thanks
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: But her home dir was only 5.7G... she should have almost 4G free...?
<noren> ActionParsnip: do i need the ./mozilla in the kubuntu
<JuJuBee> Wouldnt her trash bbe included in that 5.7G?
<ona> sveiki visi
<ona> Lietuviu yra?
<makdaknife> noren: ActionParsnip: you can get a nice graphical representation of file space usage for a folder in konqueror
<noren> JuJuBee: i agree but is this prob because i had used the same partion for the installation  of ubuntu 8.04
<makdaknife> noren: you need .mozilla if you are using firefox
<BluesKaj> 'Morning All
<noren> ActionParsnip: makdaknife: how can i optimize my home folder, and i dont use mozilla, i think it came because i installed ubuntu i guess.
<JuJuBee> noren: so /home  is not a separate part?
<noren> BluesKaj: hi
<JuJuBee> noren: do u use firefox?
<noren> JuJuBee: i had /home on the separate partition and other two separate partion for the installation of the Kubuntu and U buntu
<noren> JuJuBee: no i dont use Firefox innnn Kubuntu
<kanon-mat> maybe noren could use the filesize view in konqueror, takes a ocuple of minutes
<kanon-mat> i started strigi once, it ate up 21 Gb of my hdd
<ActionParsnip> noren: browse around sequentially and see what you have / dont need / can backup to delete
<makdaknife> kanon-mat: yeah strigi can be a beast
<JuJuBee> noren:  I forgot that the folder could be a hidden one.... can try du -sh ./.* to show size of all hidden folders..
<makdaknife> noren: the alternative to the filesize view in konqueror is to install filelight
<kanon-mat> so i purged it, it was 6 packages, when active it used 18% of my cpu cycles :)
<noren> is .gnome2 folder required for kde
<ActionParsnip> noren: depends what other apps you run
<BluesKaj> strigi is ok if you have a lot of stored data , but for ordinary home use it's not necessary IMO
<noren> !strigi
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<geModule> well, I have just formatted a HD with ext3. Now, How can I mount it, so to access it from the home dir of my OS ?
<fireball_> #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> geModule: http://pastebin.com/f7979d8f7
<ActionParsnip> geModule: my fileserver uses a seperate partition for /home
<geModule> ActionParsnip: solved, meanwhile
<ActionParsnip> geModule: nice one
<geModule> thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> np man
<noren> if i delete all the hidden folder from the home directory will it get me to defaultu config on next bootup
<ActionParsnip> noren: if you are going to do that i would make sure you copy over the hidden files from /etc/skel
<ActionParsnip> noren: or konsole will moan at you
<ActionParsnip> noren: if you simply rename ~/.kde then all kde apps will be defaulted next boot
<noren> ActionParsnip: i am trying to find out where my free space is.. and i cant
<Beardbar> somehow my grub got screwed up, error 22. popped in my kubuntu cd and clicked install, figured i would do a clean install, but i no longer get a install screen. i flicker back and forth between a prompt and kubuntu load screen
<Beardbar> any ideas on a course of action?
<BluesKaj> noren, download and burn GParted to a disk , it's a live cd partioning app which has serverd me well, it shows all free space/partitions and their status . It's safe and easy to use.
<noren> BluesKaj: i dont have any prob with the partitionnn but .... is it a good practicce to have an separate /home partion for any distro
<noren> and if u are having two different distro on the same machine sud u share the same /home partition
<BluesKaj> noren, in my opinion , no . If you have important work related data to protect then, yes.
<BluesKaj> Beardbar, perhaps you could try sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst at the prompt to see what you need to edit in grub
<xmdy> Hi
<bahram> hi all, i use ubuntu & need to install KDE 4.2 but in my repository 4.1
<andres_> bahram, try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, afterwards select KDE at login and then update as necesarry
<BluesKaj> bahram  http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<bahram> andres_, BluesKaj: thanks
<xmdy> i use kubuntu 8.10 and asus x55sv with intel hda audio.
<xmdy> And when i plug headphones, sound not muting.
<xmdy> can somebody help me?
<BluesKaj> xmdy, where you plugging in the headphones ?
<xmdy> BluesKaj, in s \ pdif connector
<BluesKaj> do you have an analog headphone audio out on your speakers?
<xmdy> yes
<BluesKaj> try that
<xmdy> sound from the headphones and laptop speakers
<noren> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<JP-sNL> hi people... hi BluesKaj   :-)    you said something about your in house bandwidth problems    ;-)    told you about multi network card loadbalancing router/firewall done with CDRouter, but you disconnected before i could paste the url for you...
<JP-sNL> http://www.wifi.com.ar/english/cdrouter/
<JP-sNL> ... here it is in case no one bothered repasting it for you after you reconnected
<Guest52110> teste
<noren> !seti
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seti
<noren> !info seti
<ubottu> Package seti does not exist in intrepid
<JuJuBee> genii: u around?
<cfraz89> hi, has anybody managed to get nepomuk to work on jaunty?
<draik_> My desktop keeps freezing as I try to login. The login prompt goes away, but the background stays. That's when it freezes.
<gmiernicki> draik_: restart X
<noren> draik_: hi
<mendaa> -
<JP-sNL> noren... seti?  boinc!   it is the handler for set ifaik
<JP-sNL> seti
<josh-l> hi, anyone know if it's possible to compile opera with qt4? I know there is a precomipled deb for opera 10 with qt4 but its x68 i'm running x86-64...
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<demi> Quick Question, How do I make my desktop effects through KDE Settings Take effect after each restart? because to make them work I gotta go back into system settings, and his default or something.
<ActionParsnip> demi: make sure you have write access and ownershipp to your entire home dir
<josh-l> is there anyway I can convert a 1386 deb to x86_64 ? (its for an opera build that is only released for i386)
<adi3> hi all
<adi3> anyone know how to anable horizontal scrollbar in touchpad on kde 3.5 kubuntu hardy?
<ActionParsnip> josh-l: not without recompiling
<demi> <ActionParsnip> How do I do that in a terminal?
<josh-l> ActionParsnip: so I could take the deb and precompile it?
<ActionParsnip> josh-l: if you install ia32-libs you can force architecture and it will install and run
<josh-l> ActionParsnip: can i decompile, it and recompile?
<ActionParsnip> demi: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER; sudo chmod -R 755 /home/$USER
<ActionParsnip> josh-l: no, you can run 32bit debs if you install ia32-libs
<MaGicKanGaRoo> sudo chmod -R 755 /home/$USER - may want to watch that on pgp keys or ssh keys
<MaGicKanGaRoo> if you dont use them then no worries :)
<ActionParsnip> MaGicKanGaRoo: it should be the users anyhoo, its just covering the base, why would they have a different owner?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> its not the ownership on the private keys its the permision
<MaGicKanGaRoo> 755
<MaGicKanGaRoo> world readable
<MaGicKanGaRoo> right?
<ActionParsnip> MaGicKanGaRoo: ahhhh
<ActionParsnip> yeah
<ActionParsnip> ok 750
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<MaGicKanGaRoo> but im nitpicking :) its usually easier to set them back after
<adi3> hi. anyone knows how to activate the horizontal scroll bar in touchpad kubuntu hardy kde 3.5?
<ActionParsnip> MaGicKanGaRoo: do you know if its possible to install the netbook remix on a standard desktop pc?
<ActionParsnip> adi3: do you mean on a touchpad?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> would have thought so , but not sure why you would afaik, theyre fully i386.  onlything i could think of would be if the kernel has been stripped of necessary drivers for a full machine. etc
<ActionParsnip> MaGicKanGaRoo: low system footprint and a nice UI
<adi3> ActionParsnip | yes in a dell inspiron touchpad....
<MaGicKanGaRoo> hrmm
<MaGicKanGaRoo> well if you try it let me know :)
<MaGicKanGaRoo> how it turns out etc
<adi3> ActionParsnip | i need to anable the horizontal scrollbar
<ActionParsnip> adi3: http://www.ubuntuhq.com/news/general/enable-horizontal-scrolling-on-synaptics-touchpads-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<adi3> thanks but this is for ubuntu
<adi3> im on kubuntu kde 3.5
<adi3> and im affraid if i install some gtk app it will install gnome libs
<adi3> right?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> gtk != gnome no
<MaGicKanGaRoo> when you install
<mefisto__> I get "page not found" for that link
<MaGicKanGaRoo> check what your installing
<ActionParsnip> adi3: its the same thing
<MaGicKanGaRoo> for an libg etc as theyre usually gnomeys
<demi> I did those commands to home folder, and restarted, it still didnt save my desktop effects settings when I restarted.
<MaGicKanGaRoo> maybe this will help for the scolling i get 404 on that patge as well
<MaGicKanGaRoo> http://strabes.wordpress.com/2007/04/01/enable-horizontal-scrolling-on-synaptics-touchpads-in-ubuntu-linux/
<MaGicKanGaRoo> and that apears to be all Xorg config changes
<MaGicKanGaRoo> not a new application
<ActionParsnip> adi3: http://www.rtr.ca/dell_i9300/
<adi3> ActionParsnip | I was looking forward to do exactly this
<adi3> using horizontal scrollbar as a back/forwrad buttons in firefox
<ActionParsnip> adi3: is that what that guide says, it says something about   about:config
<adi3> as it is mantioned in the inspiron 9300
<adi3> in order to modify at the about:config of  ff
<adi3> i need to have horizontal scrollbar enabled on my touchpad
<ActionParsnip> adi3: if its enabled in bios then its good to go
<ActionParsnip> that guide should help
<ActionParsnip> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ActionParsnip> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ActionParsnip> try the touchpad guide
<adi3> normally i dont touch bios since years
<adi3> and im coming from ubuntu/gnome
<ActionParsnip> you can make your system a bit slicker with bios
<adi3> there it was something like a click on metacity config window and than horizonatal scrollbar is enable
<adi3> than changeing inside about:config on ff I would have horizontal bar on touchpad acting like back/forward button on firefox
<adi3> :)
<adi3> i will see now... ok thanks fo the info..
<metbsd> will ubuntu server edition fit 650MB cd?
<ActionParsnip> metbsd: sure
<ActionParsnip> metbsd: make sure you get the md5sum too to check it is consistant
<metbsd> i can install with server cd, and install a desktop gnome workstation?
<metbsd> install with server cd and config it to desktop workstation later?
<ActionParsnip> metbsd: then theres no point, you may as well use the desktop
<ActionParsnip> metbsd: you can but you wont gain anything
<mefisto__> but desktop edition won't fit on 650MB cd. maybe that's the issue?
<elirips> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu 8.10. Now I need to install Windows Vista on another partition. I assume that Vista will break Grub, what can I prepare to easily restore it afterwards?
<SlimeyPete> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elirips> SlimeyPete: thank you
<SlimeyPete> no problem
<mefisto__> metbsd: if you don't have a 700MB cd to burn to, you could download the minimal iso: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<metbsd> will i have problem if i install server version of ubuntu first, then config it to be desktop
<demi> Anyone know much about conky?
<demi> I got the right lines to make it transparant but its not working..
<josh-l> what browsers do you most of you use?
<elirips> josh-l: konqueror where it works, firefox for the rest
<Haza1> This might be a silly question but ive had a look through the options in Adapt Manager ect... How do i upgrade my Kubuntu from version 8.04 to 8.10?
<mefisto__> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<josh-l> ai i'm exhausted of my most recent distro shuffle... i enjoy the simplicity (in comparison to opensuse) of kubuntu, but i really need opera-qt4 (on x86-64) which i can only find on opensuse
<Haza1> mefisto__: Thanks :)
<elirips> josh-l: just wondering, why exactly do you need opera?
<josh-l> elirips: in a qt only environment i find its the only browser that can do everything i want
<josh-l> i could use more than one browser to do everything i need, but i just wont do that
<demi> Can anyone tell me why double_Buffer does nto allow conky to load?
<Dashkal> Having a problem with removable USB drives in Kubuntu 8.10.  KDE is handling mounting the drive for me, but it's mounting it so all files appear to be named in lower case.  This is corrupting some of my programming projects when I try to copy them over to my ext3 partition (case does matter for some of these files).
<Dashkal> With a little help from google I found out that adding shortname=mixed to the mount options will fix it, but how do I do that when the drive is automounted?
<mefisto__> Dashkal: add that option to fstab I suppose
<Dashkal> removable media.  not in fstab to begin with.
<Dashkal> more to the point, a USB drive, not even a cdrom
<mefisto__> Dashkal: you could put it in fstab. use UUID so fstab mounts that particular drive with the options you want
<Dashkal> mmm
<Dashkal> how is that going to interact with KDE's automounter?
<mefisto__> not sure at all, but you could try it and find out
<Dashkal> mmm
<demi> Anyone use Conky? I got the following lines added into my conkyrc to make it transparent.
<Dashkal> Think I'll go file a bug on this one.  Ignoring case on a filesystem that preserves it is not correct beheviour
<demi> own_window yes
<demi> own_window_type desktop
<demi> own_window_transparent yes
<demi> own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_page
<demi> But It wont go transparent it has a slight grey color to the background but not transparent...
<demi> Would this line cause it not to be tranparent?
<demi> # Default colors and also border colors, grey90 == #e5e5e5
<demi> default_color grey
<Havalina> hello all
<Havalina> i have some problems with my KDE panel :)
<martijn81> Havalina: just say so
<Havalina> well...i rightclicked on the panel by accident and suddenly the digital clock took all the space on my panel...when i access panel settings
<Havalina> i fitured i moved the system tray
<Havalina> hmm i actually think i figured it out just now
<Havalina> :)
<Havalina> i removed task manager by accident
<Havalina> good grief im a bit of a noob :)
<martijn81> Havalina: and now you have added it again?
<Havalina> martijn81: yeah :)
<martijn81> ok then
<martijn81> working again then
<Havalina> i think so :) give me one sec
<Havalina> oh one last thing...how i moved my panel to the top of my screen...how do i get it down in the bottom again?
<mefisto__> Havalina: do you see "screen edge" in panel settings?
<Havalina> mefisto__: hmm i can see some sliders
<Havalina> ahh i did it
<Havalina> dragging the screen edge :)
<Havalina> thanks again
<demi> guy's im gonan ask again, this is a noob question too, but each time I restart the computer or relog KDE, My Desktop Effects don't stay on, they are all still selected during reboot but not effective, I have to recheck one and rehit apply to make them work again.
<demi> I gave permissions to my Home directory.
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<Havalina> how do i check if i have any updates that need installing?
<martijn81> Havalina: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Havalina> martijn81: hehe the terminal way huh :)
<mefisto__> Havalina: you could also do it in adept if you prefer gui
<mefisto__> adept manager
<noren> hi
<FuriousGeorge> i have a couple of servers running kubuntu (ltsp), and when running some 3rd party software the time is off by an hour on one of them (in the software) despite the system time being the same.
<Havalina> mefisto__: well started adept...trying to find were the updates is placed :)
<FuriousGeorge> i called the software support, and they said it was a utc vs localtime issue
<noren> i am still fighting to get back the lost space
<mefisto__> Havalina: intrepid 8.10 ? kde 4.2 ?
<Havalina> mefisto__: KDE 4
<FuriousGeorge> how can i verify if the server is using localtime or utc?
<Havalina> mefisto__: think i found it...had to press upgrade
<Havalina> thats a lot of updates
<noren> Havalina: it must be around 240 mb of updates
<mefisto__> Havalina: adept is a little different depending on which kubuntu and which kde versions you have. that's why I asked
<Havalina> mefisto__: ohh i see :) well im very new to all this...
<Havalina> but i think its updating now :)
<noren> mefisto__: my home folder say its 5.6 gb but my partiotion has has only one gb free ( /home partition 10 gb_) how can i trace that
<mefisto__> noren: any other user folders in /home ?
<doleyb> noren: kdf or kdiskfree ? du -h --max-depth 3
<BluesKaj> noren, sudo fdisk -l
<noren> mefisto__: doleyb: BluesKaj:  see this  please http://paste.ubuntu.com/130718/
<noren> df -h  && sudo du -sh ./*
<noren> oh ok i think i got where the prob was thanks everyone
<mefisto__> what was it, noren?
<noren> mefisto__: i am still trying to confirm if i am right here
<elirips> Is there a tool available for KDE 4.2 to partition and format drives? I dont find it.. (?)
<noren> elirips: get ktparted or gparted
<mefisto__> qtparted ?
<BluesKaj> elirips, download and burn to a disk GParted live cd ..it's the best partition editor IMO
<noren> mefisto__: ya typo
<elirips> thank you
<Administrator_> gpart is something like partition manager?
<Dr_willis> Gparted live cd,. or that other systemrescue live cd.. - a must have in the toolbox
<qcjn> hey Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Administrator_,  if you mean  'like' as in 'totally better' :) yes...
<Dr_willis> Whats up qcjn
<demi> Will it be safe to delete a script I made in my .kde/Autostart/ ?
<Administrator_> i don't see how it is better, it's just a tool to del, create, and resize partiton
<noren> mefisto__: but qtparted does not give the ext3 option oly ext2 options only
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. qtparted lets me format things to ext3 here.
<Dr_willis>  Youi can always format the filesystem outside of gparted if you want.
<mefisto__> noren: oh? I thought both were just a frontend for parted and assumed both would have the same functions
<josh-l> hey, is jaunty worth using yet to have kde 4.2 or is it still really buggy?
<qcjn> i ve found this "cat /dev/video0 > whatsoever.mpg" to record from my tv card, nad i m searching a wy to put a lenght of time of recording ?
<Dr_willis> qcjn,  thats.. hardcore. :)
<qcjn> :)
<qcjn> why is it hard core ?
<mefisto__> josh-l: some days jaunty is great, other days after upgrades it totally breaks for me. it's not released yet and is constantly changing
<Dr_willis> qcjn,  i much perfer mythtv - it can auto flag/remove comercials :P
<Dashkal> cat /dev/video0 > vid.mpg & at now + 10m kill %1  (Off the top of my head, no idea if that'll actually work)
<josh-l> hmm ok thanks mefisto__ i need to reinstall so if jaunty was stable enough i was just going to go to that instead of going through all the updates
<qcjn> it tried to understand mythtv ? :(
<qcjn> if you know of a good tutorial
<qcjn> step by step
<demi> Hey all I made a "Compiz.sh script in /home/user/.kde/Autostart , and added some lines, and now I removed it but its not getting rid of the settings I added, what do I neeed to do?
<Dr_willis> download/install mythbuntu :)
<Dr_willis> configure card...   enjoy. :)
<Dr_willis> of course now a days the issue with mythtv is often gettting the tvlisting downloaded. :(
<qcjn> i ve download before mythtv frontend, i have it in my application menu
<BluesKaj> is mythtv still a pita to install ?
<qcjn> is pita = headache
<qcjn> kind of
<BluesKaj> yes
<qcjn> ok
<qcjn> thats what i tought
<BluesKaj> the pain is somewhere else  abit lower , but you get my drift
<qcjn> yep
<Dr_willis> I dident have much problem with it..
<Dr_willis> but im a leet-haxor-dood
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> and i did spend an hr+ the first time figureing it out.
<qcjn> and you didn't write a tutorial :(
<qcjn> for us
<demi> How do I disable the script I made in .kde/autostart, after I removed the file?
<qcjn> :)
<Dr_willis> I followed the wiki pages i recall
<BluesKaj> well, I couldn't get it to work with my ati tvwonder pro card
<Dr_willis> BlueEagle,  yea.. that would be  a issue. :)
<mefisto__> demi: what was that script doing?
<qcjn> i have a winttv pvr 150
<Dr_willis> i got an ati-all-in-wonder-pro from years ago.. (it dont work) got a not as old hauppage pvr150 that works great
<demi> Enabling some effects for compiz, but it disabled all of my kde effects form working.
<Dr_willis> qcjn,  if i rcall corrctly on the mythtvsetup proggram i just had to use the proper pulldown menu item to tell it i had that card.. and away it went
<qcjn> ok, then, do i have to uninstall mythtv frontend first
<demi> Here is the pastebin of what I did. http://pastebin.com/mbde365f
<demi> I just want to disable what I did=\
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis,, i bought a tivo , so i went a different route , now i can send shows back and forth between my pc and the HT on our network using a python app called pyTivo , which also works on windows machines.
<qcjn> Dr_willis: or just  try to install mythubuntu without removing this frontend
<Dr_willis> I bought a PVR - had a 80gb hd - for $200 a few yrs back. - it works decently well.. but now  the Optical drive wont eject. :( a 'bug' with the design.. heh
<Dr_willis> Mythtv should include both the front and backends
<Dr_willis> actually for just a media player - i could set up mythtv again on my other machine.. Hmm...
<mefisto__> demi: so compiz still starts when you login?
<Dr_willis> a little overkill.. since im not recording anything. Just playing avi files
<demi> After I removed the script well deleted it yes, and the kde effects dont work though.
<noren> well is there a way to play vids in amarok ?? :?
<Dr_willis> amarok is a music player last i looked.
<khashayar> Does anyone know if there's a bug report filed about KDE's display settings not being able to configure an extended desktop?
<qcjn> when i look in synaptic, i seem to have install the backend
<vbgunz> is there a way to temporarily boot into another OS directly from Kubuntu? e.g., rather than choose the OS from gub at boot up, to make the next boot automatically go to another OS once and reboots there after default to normal?
<mefisto__> noren: there was a "play video" script for amarok, but I could never get it to work
<qcjn> no Upnp backend found
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  ive seen some disrtos that 'somehow' alter the grub menu.lst 'setdefault' option when they exit. that do that.. but ive not sure how thy do it. :)
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  just make a script that properly changes the 'default #' entry in menu.lst
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: hmm. sounds simple enough. I thought there would be a simpler and already existing method. I remember seeing a grub editor in systemsettings. I think they junked it for Jaunty :(
<mefisto__> noren: actually that amarok is working now :) it just opens the file in the amarok playlist in a video player
<mefisto__> noren: *amarok script
<fp> olaa
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  i recall redhat doing that once.. but if you think about it.. its not that commonly used a feature.. and really i dont like the idea of somthing tweaking my menu.lst automatically :)
<noren> ok i m looking at that now
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  perhaps with grub2 it will comeback.
<qcjn> starts with hostname
<qcjn> is that my user name
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: heh, I siwtched to Kubuntu from Ubuntu for this very reason a couple years ago. Kubuntu had an eye on more configs though you may have only tweaked them once :)
<demi> How can I disable a Script form running at startup?
<tarfart> um... yeah.  i downloaded xchm and it sucks becuase the search/find feature doesent work.
<tarfart> how do i make it work.
<tarfart> i ran a search on nmap, and it Not works.
<Tm_T> Guest651: are we rooted now?
<Dr_willis> !find chm
<ubottu> Found: fetchmail, archmage, archmbox, chm2pdf, chmsee (and 15 others)
<mefisto__> vbgunz: on the kde restart button, do you have a down arrow? if you do, click and hold mouse button and you should get a menu listing your grub boot list
<noren> mefisto__: i installed that but how to get it started
<vbgunz> mefisto__: wow, imagine that. I don't but that would rock huh :D
<mefisto__> noren: make sure it's running (from script manager), then load a video in the playlist. to play video, right-click and "PlayVideos" submenu
<tarfart> whats wrong with this linux junk. it's not even working!
<vbgunz> tarfart: that was the most trolling statement I've read so far this year. are you serious?
<mefisto__> vbgunz: systemsettings > login manager, shutdown tab, set it to "grub"
<tarfart> vbgunz: yes, becuase it's failing... woefully
<noren> mefisto__: only gives me audio no vid
<mefisto__> vbgunz: set bootmanager to grub, that is
<tarfart> again. im running chm, the find function is failing, why?
<tarfart> i thought kubuntu was linux for human n00bs.  what dependancy or what ever is xchm missing that it's making the end user install?
<vbgunz> mefisto__: I didn't have an arrow on restart *but* had one for shutdown. setting grub as the manager in login manager, well, now I don't have an arrow on shutdown or restart :/
<tarfart> linux shit.
<vbgunz> tarfart: how long have you been a user?
<tarfart> vbgunz: i just installed intrepid, whats your point.  why doesnet someone just answer my question?
<vbgunz> I ask because if you're comfortable, the only chm viewer I use I need to build though its quite easy. kchmviewer. try apt-get it might be in the repos
<tarfart> why is xchm not doing it's job
<tarfart> that one sucks.
<noren> !info xchm
<ubottu> xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.14-4 (intrepid), package size 171 kB, installed size 748 kB
<tarfart> i suppose i'll try it
<tarfart> thats a bit of an extent.
<tarfart> why wont  the linux shit just work in the first place.
<tarfart> poor design.
<tarfart> no wander everyone uses windows.
<LjL> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vbgunz> heh, I can understand the frustration
<mefisto__> yeah everything always works in windows and never causes any frustration
<trpr> :D
<vbgunz> mefisto__: heh. I just installed Windows Server 2008 on this box and wow, the problems right out of the gate were staggering. heh, on the other hand, Kubuntu just worked from A-to-Z. damn its hot :)
<vbgunz> tarfart: do you have kchmviewer in the repos?
<vbgunz> I always preferred it to be honest.
<vbgunz> I still work with chm files so it is definitely invaluable
<BluesKaj> my kubuntu box accesses wife's vista box on our network, whereas the windows 7 partition won't at all
<tarfart> vbgunz: um... yeah.  kchmviewer is god awfull free crap too.
<tarfart> im using the find function, it says there are no results for nmap, WHEN IM LOOKING RIGHT AT IT IN THE INDEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tarfart> linux shit.
 * Dr_willis notes that chm is a 'windows invention' and there are chm2pdf or other format tools
<Dr_willis> but its a moot point. peopkle would rather rant then 'learn'
<vbgunz> thats not even the point though. its like me burning down the house because the welcome mat doesn't work :(
<BluesKaj> hehe, i remember being a bit like him about 5 yrs ago
<mefisto__> noren: about the play videos script, I notice it opens avi videos in kmplayer (even though kmplayer is not my default player) so maybe installing kmplayer will help the script work
<tarfart> i hate linux.
<Dr_willis> tarfart,  demand a refund then.
<Dr_willis> I diont even have a chm file handy to  test out
<Dr_willis> ive converted them all to pdf and html
<tarfart> ugh, kpdf, what a memory hogger.
<vbgunz> tarfart: linux isn't the problem
<syphys> Bonjour :)
<zuko> preved! a kak eto rfbotaet?
<LjL> zuko: english please
<tarfart> zuko: this is america?
<tarfart> speak american.
<mefisto__> america?
<BluesKaj> or english , both are acceptable
<trpr> tarfart: not a safe assumption. but english is the international language of business :D
<zuko> do not speak amerikan
<zuko> )))
<mefisto__> zuko: what language was that?
<zuko> dont no
 * Dr_willis is fluent in redneck
<zuko> ja russkij!
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zuko> thanks
<badpc> ate from  konsole?
<badpc> how do i update from konsole?
<badpc> or terminal
<jamesjedimaster> what do you want to update? installed packages?
<badpc> jamesjedimaster: whole system
<Haza> Gents, is there any way i can book my kubuntu and skip the disk check?
<Haza> *boot
<Dr_willis> I thought ive seen where you can hit escape or ctrl-c to get past it..but its NOT a good idea
<Dr_willis> on my laptop - if i was on battery it autoskipped it i recall
<jamesjedimaster> badpc: a version upgrade?
<badpc> jamesjedimaster: yes
<mefisto__> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jamesjedimaster> badpc: check this url http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<poky> Ahoj
<badpc> jamesjedimaster: im sorry i allready have the version i want just want to update
<badpc> jamesjedimaster: havent been on in a while and want to update
<mefisto__> badpc: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jamesjedimaster> badpc: in Konsole: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<siekacz> hi
<badpc> ty much
<jamesjedimaster> anytime
<siekacz> i have a very strange problem withs plasmoids(KDE 4.2.0 from ubuntu backports)
<siekacz> I can install them with no problems
<BluesKaj> !plasmoids
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoids
<siekacz> but when i wanna run one i see "Cold not find requested component: xxx
<mefisto__> siekacz: all plasmoids?
<siekacz> standard plasmoids works good
<siekacz> only installed plasmoids
<Haza> hmm
<siekacz> like stasks or magicfolder
<Haza> ctrl+c does not seem to skil the HD check when booting kubuntu
<BluesKaj> siekacz, http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Haza> Any other idea's?
<BluesKaj> Haza, http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<siekacz> kubuntu-experimental packages are slow
<siekacz> and they were more buggy
<vbgunz> KDE 4.2 is such a godsend over 4.1 I remember upgrading to KDE 4.1 and stopped recommending it to anyone recommending instead Ubuntu (because I dont hate/dislike Gnome) *but* KDE 4.2 gave me the confidence back to recommending it again :)
<gabriel_> i thought linux was stable, but it crashes like once a day. Just by using amarok, firefow, dolphin and linuxDC++. On windows, at least not the whole OS freezes when a program crashes :(
<siekacz> i used gnome, it's OK but... KDE brings something fresh to Linux Desktop, gnome looks like GUIs from XX century :)
<tarfart> gabriel_: linux shit.
<tarfart> gabriel_: yeah i usually holler in my cubicle, "Linux Garbage" about 5 times a day
<jamesjedimaster> gabriel_: sometimes the problem is the hardware, no the software
<kuaera> gabriel_: It's a rock solid server OS.
<gabriel_> siekacz: i agree fully. but ubuntu on gnome has been much more stable than kubuntu on KDE  for me :/
<Dr_willis> 'fresh/new is not always better.. see vista'
<Dr_willis> :)
<tarfart> hey vista made good money
<kuaera> And don't listen to tarfart. He's been trolling for a couple days.
<tarfart> thats because i have been running intrepid for a few days
<tarfart> and it sucks.
<vbgunz> a couple days really?
<siekacz> gabriel_: gnome is more stable, kde will be more stable than gnome
<trpr> i am curious why he is even using it. it sounds like he is being forced.
<vbgunz> a couple days over chm?
 * Dr_willis cracks the whip!
<siekacz> but not 4.2 or 4.2
<gabriel_> yes, good for server... but i was tired of windows. i really want to run kubuntu, but i had always had stability problems. Sure, I run kde 4.2, but that should be stable enough shouldn't it? Still it's buggy for me
<siekacz> *4.3
<tarfart> no i just started reading today
<demi> I fixed that script problem, I just deleted ever compiz package I installed.
<Dr_willis> 'demand a refund'
<siekacz> i think 4.4 will be stable enouugh :)
<tarfart> there are other linux flaws i have been hollering at
<Dr_willis> demi,  that can cause other issues. :)
<vbgunz> gabriel_: are you using Jaunty or Intrepid?
<tarfart> the kde 4 sucks
<Dr_willis> kde4 is not 'linux' techincally.. so your argument is invalid.
<tarfart> the whole linux shit what ever
<Dr_willis> its just a tool.
<gabriel_> vbgunz: 8.10
<tarfart> it's all linux shit.
<jamesjedimaster> not an excuse
<demi> lol
<Dr_willis> tarfart,  whatever.. whatever whatever..  youve not really been impressing people with your knowledge..
<tarfart> vbgunz: and what does how long i have been running intrepid have to do with anything
<trpr> ... unable to distinguish between linux and the software running on it
<kuaera> gabriel_: Running Kubuntu Jaunty. Rock solid.
<badpc> I run kde4.2 just fine maybe your pc is the problem
<gabriel_> Dr_willis: yeah, but ubuntu crashes big time way more often than windows. just a total freeze. can't do shit.
<Dr_willis> Im using Jwm + rox filer.
<vbgunz> tarfart: from what I read so far, this'll probably make sense to you. When an app doesn't work or do what you want on Windows, do you blame Windows? if you do, maybe you're the shit :)
<noren_> tarfart: if u dont wanna use then dont
<tarfart> trpr: it's all from the same repo of "free crap that never works"
<Dr_willis> gabriel_,  ive rarely had ubuntu crash..   and vista crashes on me.. daily.. so  Your mileage may vary.
<kuaera> tarfart: I have a linux server in the other room with an uptime of...about three months.
<Dr_willis> 'compiz'  or 3rd party drivers - are normally the reasion i see crashes in linux.
<kuaera> When the power went out. For a week.
<vbgunz> yeah, Jaunty isn't rock solid for me *but* I know this is true of alpha software 90% of the time. I expect it
<tarfart> i never really experienced anything on windows that gave me crap
<Dr_willis> Ive had tons of crap under windows..  so 'your mileage may vary'
<trpr> tarfart: again. what is your motivation? i am surprised you are still in here - as far as I can tell you are just trolling and not actually seeking support
<gabriel_> Dr_willis: i run nvidia drivers, the recommended ones
<noren_> tarfart: then jsut go back to windows
<tarfart> well it costs money.
<tarfart> and hard drives dont come with windows.
<vbgunz> tarfart: imagine if you did. went to #windows and complained how windows is crap, what do you think the response would be? heh, to be honest, with your arguments, you might as well cry about your detergent or doctor here cause it'll make the same sense :)
<tarfart> i guess you get what you pay for.
<Dr_willis> gabriel_,  and nvidia wont totaly open source them..  they can be the problem.
<demi> BS download windows corp from torrents=)
<Dr_willis> tarfart,  demand a refund then.
<Dr_willis> demi,  shame shame. :P
 * tarfart downloads xp corporate from aMule
<demi> I will refuse to use apps like that.
<Dr_willis> demi,  and we all know that 'tinyxp' is better :)
<tarfart> i like aMule it has tons of neat stuff
<gabriel_> Dr_willis: well... i doubt it, because ubuntu has run fine. it's alwasys when i try kubuntu i have problems.
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: I have an nForce 750a Sli Motherboard with an NVIDIA chipset and everything works out of the box pretty flawlessly. The only driver I needed manually was the graphics driver :)
<demi> It's just KDE 4.2  or any kde 4 lol
<Dr_willis> gabriel_,  there are some issues with kde4 and the  nvidia drivers from what i gather.  KDE4 is still a work in progress in many areas
<demi> Once it makes it to 4.5+ is when it will be more solid.
<kuaera> KDE 4 was adopted very prematurely
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  my netbook is 100% out of the box. :)
<demi> so far my ATI Drivers run great on kde 4
<gabriel_> Dr_willis: i'm starting to think it might be amarok. If i play a video (any player), and then fire up amarok, and PAUSE it, i get artifacts in my video playback.  But ONLY when i PAUSE amarok. funny or what?
<vbgunz> demi: but thats when 5 will be release and Kubuntu force upgrades to it ;)
<tarfart> oh and fglrx doesent even work.
<Dr_willis> kuaera,  yep.. and thats been argued to death.  but they forced it out to get work done on it..
<Dr_willis> gabriel_,  that is weird.
<kuaera> Dr_willis: Hell, now I'm even helping on it.
<demi> One thing I dont like about this new KDE4 is the plasmoid desktop stuff, I preferred the good old icons...
<tarfart>  product: RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<tarfart> yes fglrx doesent work
<Dr_willis> tarfart,  so?
<kuaera> tarfart: fglrx is closed source. Not Open Source's fault, or linux's. Get lost.
<gabriel_> Dr_willis: yes, i can reproduce the bug at will
<demi> Im using Radeon X1800 XT, and they work great I had to do a system upgrade though
<Dr_willis> but ati claimed to  open the drivers!
<Dr_willis> :)
<demi> But it probably just needed the xorg ati driver file updated I reckon
<siekacz> ati drivers still sucks
<siekacz> :)
<mefisto__> tarfart: I have the same ati card and fglrx works perfectly
<josh-l> is there something special i need to do to be able to install koffice on intrpid (running kde 4.2) ?
<badpc> knowledge is the key to the universe!
<vbgunz> gabriel_: have you tried Ubuntu? same version? if you constantly crash then maybe it is in the under lying code shared across *ubuntu distros else, chances are it'll all be fixed in 4.2 which I find a whole lot better and more solid
<siekacz> ati won't support xserver 1.6 in catalyst 9.3
<tarfart> mefisto__: how did you make it work?  i enabled it under Kmenu > System > Hardware Drivers
<gabriel_> Dr_willis: i really like ubuntu.. except i want to run kde, it looks so much nicer
<Dr_willis> gabriel_,  i dont even find kde looking that much nicer..  its 'shiny' :) but often its the old bluejeans that fit better then the new Polyester pants.
<tarfart> mefisto__: if i attempted to install fglrx "by hand", then ran dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ;   and then enabled fglx drivers System > Hardware Drivers
<vbgunz> tarfart: that sometimes doesn't work compared to getting the driver directly from your vendor and installing it with there package. my nvidia drivers works better direct from nvidia. at this point I just use there driver direct
<tarfart> shouldnt it work?
<gabriel_> vbgunz: yes i have run ubuntu 8.10 before this, and i had no problems at all. now i run kubuntu 8.19 with kde4.2
<tarfart> umm
<demi> is it kde 4.2.1 in the backports or just 4.2.0?
<vbgunz> gabriel_: 8.19 must be the deal, is that like 9.04+ 6?
<vbgunz> 9.10?
<tarfart> ok so kde has a function, System > Hardware Drivers, and it doesent always work?
<vbgunz> heh, my math is bad :(
<demi> tarfart did you do a system upgrade?
<gabriel_> Dr_willis: yes but the old bluejeans are not very fashionable, so you will not get laid :P
<tarfart> demi: i ran apt-get update yeah if thats what you mean.
<Dr_willis> gabriel_,  at my age.. thats not a problem i worry about...
<vbgunz> tarfart: its always a work in progress. not exactly a bad thing though. trying the driver direct from ATI is an option
<tarfart> ok
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gabriel_> i mean 8.10 of course
<kuaera> Dr_willis: Polyesther? I think it's more like Emperor's New Clothes: Oxygen
<tarfart> vbgunz: i thought i read some where, that installing directly from the vendor is the least recomended thing to do, and to do it the "ubuntu way." i'll try that.
<Dr_willis> ive had such good luck with built in Intel video cards.. i wonder if they make  pciexpress cards...
<mefisto__> tarfart: I had to edit xorg.conf to fix resolution and fix a video  playback bug
<kuaera> Editing xorg.conf is a thing of the past with Jaunty :)
<gabriel_> demi: i think 4.2.1
<vbgunz> tarfart: the more you learn, the more you enjoy when things start working better than shipped. took me years to get here *but* I swear, you dim your attitude, realize whats really at fault, ask help without bitching and well, you might take years to learn too
<josh-l> i got some sort of error when installing koffice-kde4 but it apparently installed somehow, now though I cant start kword for example
<gabriel_> also, can it really be like that in linux, that ONE program crashing can cause the whole OS freezing? That's like win95 syndome :/
<vbgunz> gabriel_: I never experienced that in 3+ years but maybe once
<vbgunz> gabriel_: quick question. are you using ext4? if so, I believe its a known problem
<gabriel_> no, ext3
<josh-l> anyone know what the deal with installing koffice is ?
<vbgunz> gabriel_: damn, not sure what to say. if you can reliably reproduce a freeze I am certain someone would definitely help you out
<mefisto__> josh-l: I think the koffice packages conflict with some of the kde4.2 packages
<Dr_willis> gabriel_,  when a program crashes the video card drivers.. yes it can 'freeze' the desktop. :) but often you can still ssh in.. so the system is not totally frozen
<gabriel_> i was watching a movie that was downloading in linuxDC++. Appearantly, when a download is finished it removes the temp file, so the movie player cannot read it anymore. So sometimes i had to restart the movie. but other times, i think it might have crashed because of that
<vbgunz> kuaera: why do you say editing xorg is a thing of the past with Jaunty? I still edit it. a new tool or something?
<Dr_willis> Ive a few machines with no xorg.conf to edit. :) all automated
<gabriel_> vbgunz: no i cannot reproduce a freeze at will. only the video artifacts when pausing amarok
<gabriel_> Dr_willis: after i ssh in, how do i restart X?
<Dr_willis> gabriel_,  restart the kdm/gdm service is one way
<Dr_willis> or kill  the X process
<Dr_willis> sudo service kdm restart
<gabriel_> aha
<tarfart> mefisto__: can i see your xorg.conf? or what you added. and how do you fix this video playback bug
<Dr_willis> amazing logical eh? :)
<gabriel_> Dr_willis: well, i don't know the commands, that's all
<mefisto__> tarfart: ok, give me a minute
<tarfart> thanx
<Dr_willis> gabriel_,  sudo reboot   :) is also handy
<josh-l> how can I fix a broken package from apt command line?
<Dr_willis> bye all bbl
<demi> Josh, you hsould just stick with openoffice=)
<carpii> i just grabbed kdenlive from the kubuntu repo's, but when i run it, it just crashes immediately, every time. The debug output says 'this backtrace is of no use'
<gabriel_> Dr_willis: i just wish it wouldn't crash like that
<josh-l> demi: I wanted to give koffice a go, but if its not possible then just removing and fixing whatever problems it created installing is fine
<kuaera> vbgunz: I deleted my xorg.conf. Everything is automatically configured for me.
<kuaera> vbgunz: I edited HAL configuration a little bit, TBH
<kuaera> Wanted two finger scrolling on my touchpad in both X and Y, and no side-scrolling
<vbgunz> kuaera: hmm, you settled on defaults. it works most of the time. I hand edit mines because of custom resolutions, nvidia, twinview, 5 button mouse, etc. mostly custom resolutions though has me editing it
<josh-l> there has got to be a way to install koffice... how silly that because it renames icons you cant use it
<kuaera> vbgunz: Well, this is an old Thinkpad T42 - a simple 1024x768 with Synaptics devices
<giles> hi
<demi> <josh-l> I have nto tried installing Koffice.
<giles> I am getting Package libmsn0.1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<vbgunz> giles: try just libmsn
<mefisto__> tarfart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/130768/    but don't use my modeline, generate one that will work for your monitor with gtf or cvt. and backup your working xorg.conf before changing anything
<giles> E: Couldn't find package libmsn
<tarfart> ok thanx
<vbgunz> giles: tab from that point libmsn<tab>, anything else?
<josh-l> so does ANYONE use koffice on intrepid?
<anass> problem with kdevelop can compile a simple project
<tarfart> mefisto__: im running xorg version ---> X.Org version: 1.5.2
<tarfart> mefisto__: you?
<anass> i get premmission denided to creat /.libs
<anass> why is that
<tarfart> xdpyinfo|head
<vbgunz> anass: you mean ./.libs?
<tarfart>  Xorg -version
<vbgunz> anass: or ./libs?
<giles> vbgunz: yep 0.1
<anass> nor i means /.libs
<anass> in the rout folder
<vbgunz> you're messing with the root, you need sudo to make that directory
<tarfart> mefisto__:And,  am i going to have to fix this video playback bug
<vbgunz> sudo mkdir /.libs
<anass> because i created with my root privelege i dont gee the problem but it still can't be compiled
<giles> vbgunz:  sudo apt-get install libmsn<tab> yeilds
<mefisto__> tarfart: 1.4.0.90  (in kubuntu hardy right now)
<vbgunz> anass: honestly, you should probably scrap it and recompile with your priviledges only if possible
<giles> vbgunz: sudo apt-get install libmsn0.1
<tarfart>         Option          "TexturedVideo" "on"
<anass> but i'm wondering why the compilation of a simple programme should create a folder in the root
<tarfart> mefisto__: thanx pal
<anass> ok i will try it
<vbgunz> giles: I have it in Jaunty repos, are you something earlier than Jaunty? your app may work on Jaunty only?
<sixofour> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<mefisto__> tarfart: this site might help too: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<giles> vbgunz: i am using intrepid 8.10 with the ppa for kde 4.2.1, I am tring to install kopete which I had installed before.
<josh-l> so does ANYONE use koffice on intrepid?
<noren_> josh-l: yes i do , koffice
<josh-l> noren_: how did you install it, ive tried and its broken, and it even says so on kubuntu.org
<vbgunz> giles: not sure, did you enable all repos you could?
<noren_> josh-l: i was using it before i upgraded to kde 4.2
<josh-l> noren_: and after?
<giles> vbgunz: what do you mean
<sixofour> how do i join a second irc server in konvorsation?
<noren_> josh-l: now open officcccce
<vbgunz> giles: you can try http://libmsn.sourceforge.net if worse comes to worse
<giles> I have the source
<mefisto__> josh-l: I did get it installed using dpkg with --force-overwrite and from memory the only files that were clashing were icons. but be careful if you decide to try it
<giles> even compiled it
<josh-l> noren_: have you tried using koffice since upgrading to kde 4.2?
<Dr_willis> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): distributed, Qt based, IRC client using a central core component. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu9 (intrepid), package size 2246 kB, installed size 4236 kB
<vbgunz> giles: I am not sure where the libmsn0.1 deb package lives. it may live in main I would think but am not sure. maybe it is in another repo?
<giles> vbgunz:  I just need to let dpkg know that I have it somehow
<vbgunz> giles: then cd into the directory with the deb and say sudo dpkg -i yourpackage.deb
<gabriel_> can i run ubuntus backage manager instead of kubuntus? adept sucks compared to synaptic or whatever it was called...
<gabriel_> package manager*
<josh-l> mefisto__: were you able to use it?
<Dr_willis> gabriel_,  install synaptic and have fun
<mefisto__> josh-l: yes
<vbgunz> gabriel_: sure
<gabriel_> good
<giles> vbgunz: I don't think the error is saying that it cannot find the package
<mefisto__> josh-l: I think the koffice packages came from a ppa (from memory, same one that has amarok 2)
<noren_> josh-l: Remove the koffice-data-kde4 package if you have it installed. The current koffice2 packages in the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA are incompatible with the KDE 4.2 packages since they try to install icons to the same locations.v
<giles> its saying that :
<giles> vbgunz:
<giles> Package libmsn0.1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<giles> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<giles> is only available from another source
<giles> E: Package libmsn0.1 has no installation candidate
<josh-l> stop that
<giles> sorry
<mefisto__> josh-l: I'm not on intrepid right now, so can't be absolutely sure
<noren_> josh-l: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<vbgunz> giles: compile libmsn from the sourceforge link I have you else you can try finding a deb of libmsn0.1 already created and install it first
<josh-l> yeah i read that
<giles> vbgunz: ok but how do I install kopete?
<josh-l> pretty silly that because of icons i cant install it properly
<vbgunz> giles: you're going to have to satisfy the dependency first
<vbgunz> giles: why did you compile kopete? you couldn't get it from repos?
<carpii> i just grabbed kdenlive from the kubuntu repo's, but when i run it, it just crashes immediately, every time. The debug output says 'this backtrace is of no use'
<giles> I didn't compile kopete
<mefisto__> giles: libmsn0.1 is in backports
<josh-l> whats the latest kubuntu jaunty release?
<josh-l> alpha 5?
<giles> has it moved recently there?
<giles> mefisto__: ?
<mefisto__> giles: don't know. I found it searching http://packages.ubuntu.com
<giles> ok ta
<gabriel_> it seems my ntfs partitions aren't automounted, what is the easiest way to remedy that?
<noren_> josh-l: me downloading alfa 6
<mefisto__> gabriel_: simplest way is using ntfs-config
<giles> mefisto__: now I cant find the deb source url for backports
<gabriel_> mefisto__: so i need to install a little proggie?
<mefisto__> giles: kdesudo software-properties-kde and in updates tab, enable "unsupported updates"
<gabriel_> doing it now
<mefisto__> gabriel_: yes, it's just a simple gui with I think two checkboxes
<gabriel_> mefisto__: so i guess it edited fstab? where was that file located again?
<mefisto__> gabriel_: /etc/fstab
<gabriel_> cool :)
<adi3> hi all
<mefisto__> gabriel_: so it worked? it added a line in fstab for you ntfs partition?
<mjheagle8> hello.
<adi3> how to read flash content in konqueror kde 3.5.10
<mjheagle8> anyone here use kubuntu 9.04?
<Pici> mjheagle8: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<adi3> in about:plugins I have 6 adobe flash but still cant read youtube
<mjheagle8> Pici: okay thanks. they do kubuntu too?
<adi3> anyone any idea
<Pici> mjheagle8: Indeed
<mjheagle8> Pici: now switching. thanks :)
<mefisto__> adi3: flash plugin is listed 6 times?
<adi3> yes
<mefisto__> adi3: you should just have one
<adi3> I don't know how but this is my konqueror
<adi3> well I can tell for one of them cause I installed myself but for firefox ino /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<mefisto__> ah, ok. I thought you meant firefox about:plugins
<adi3> konqueror...
<adi3> i like this konqueror but I think I cant live without gmail noscript downthemall and greasemonkey plugins
<adi3> that I have on firefox
<carpii> so use firefox
<adi3> but firefox in kde is horrible
 * carpii shrugs
<carpii> its ok i find
<adi3> and speed in konqueror is awsome
<adi3> as alway cant have both
<carpii> theres always a tradeoff between speed and functionality though
<carpii> you could try opera
<adi3> no im not opera kinda guy
<adi3> allready tried
<sixofour> opera is spiffy
<gabriel_> mefisto__: sorry, was away. yes it worked, saw a line in fstab
<gabriel_> mefisto__: like so /dev/sdb5 /media/big\040momma ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<noren_> !ipconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipconfig
<noren_> !ip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip
<josh-l> okay this is obnoxious, i recently installed intrepid, i'm now ttrying to burn a cd... k3b doesnt detect it...
<josh-l> help
<mefisto__> adi3: an older version of libflashplayer.so might work with konqueror. look for version 9 flash plugin at adobe.com and put the .so file somewhere other than the proper path (eg /home/adi/oldflashplugin/ ), then point konqueror to that path in konq settings > plugins
<josh-l> arrgh what a disaster
<mefisto__> josh-l: doesn't detect the blank CD?
<josh-l> mefisto__: no!
<Haza> Ive just upgraded to kde 4.2 and for some reason some of my widgets are coming up as "Unknown Widget"
<Haza> Simple ones like "Show Desktop" ect
<Haza> Any thoughts?
<mefisto__> josh-l: look in k3b settings, programs. anything in there that's missing that looks like it should be there?
<josh-l> mefisto__: no, it seems to be burning via cli though
<mefisto__> Haza: which ones don't work? maybe try apt-get removing them, apt-get clean, then apt-get install again
<Haza> mefisto__: I can remove individual widgets?
 * Haza is new to this
<Haza> mefisto__:  do they have a prefix or suffix to identify them?
<mefisto__> Haza: most are plasmoid-whatever and some are plasma-widget-whatever and there is the kdeplasmoids metapackage which installs the default ones
<Haza> mefisto__: Okay. Interesting to know. Thank you
<mefisto__> Haza: if you do  apt-cache search plasm    that should list them all (plus a few other packages probably)
<Haza> mefisto__: Another interesting apy command. Cheers :)
<Haza> *apt
<mefisto__> Haza: apt-cache show <package-name> will show info on individual packages too
<mariuz> i wonder why kde4.2  is so slow on intel boards, maybe i should disable plasma , anyone did some profiling work ?
<Gork> anybody here had been working on NS2??? I need help in energy consumption!
<Gork>  anybody here has been working on NS2??? I need help in energy consumption!
<noren_> NS2  ??
<Gork> yes noren_... has been you working on ns2?¿
<noren_> Gork: i dont know wat is NS2
<Gork> it's a network simulator...
<noren_> Gork: sorry  no idea
<Gork> thanks...
<noren_> Gork: try #ubuntu
<Gork> ok...
<Dr_willis> Try the NS2 homepage? :) see if they got a channel.. thats a rather 'specific' program.. and you seem to have a vague questuion
<Gork> Dr_willis: I'm doing a energy consumption study...
<quassel208> how canb i repair a .mov ?
<Dr_willis> i recall vlc asking to 'repair' video files befor.
<Dr_willis> or ya could try ffmpeg/mencoder and try converting it to avi and see if they figure out/fix wjhatevers broken
<quassel208> he didnt do that, i am now uploading to youtube
<quassel208> what would be the command to convert the .mov ?
<noren_> quassel208: ffmpeg -i file.mov target vcd file.avi
<jay_> how do u read the serial no for a cd in linux?
<quassel208> hmm eror when trying to convert from ffmpeg
<demi> Where in KDE to I change Backgrounds?
<zaapiel> y0
<zaapiel> anything like khotkeys in 4.2?
<zaapiel> or is a kde 4 khotkeys like application available?
<zaapiel> ok nevermind
<zaapiel> khotkeys is in 4.2
 * zaapiel slurks back into the darkness
<mefisto__> zaapiel: systemsettings input actions  and  keyboard & mouse, global keyboard shortcuts
<zaapiel> ty
<marek__> hi i have a problem with grub - i installed winXP after kubuntu installation and since then i hav eno grub on mbr, wen i tried to do it as it was written here:  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/ when i type " setup (hd0) i have tis output:  "Running  'install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0)  (hd0_1+16p (hd0,6) /boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst" .... failed, Error 22 No
<marek__> such partition, please help me
<jay_> sorry if my question was dumb but uhhh..... how do u read the serial no for a cd in linux?
<mefisto__> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<carpii> i just grabbed kdenlive from the kubuntu repo's, but when i run it, it just crashes immediately, every time. The debug output says 'this backtrace is of no use'. What can i do?
<mefisto__> marek__: find /boot/grub/stage1  is what's missing from the guide you linked to. your kubuntu install is probably not on hd0
<marek__> mefisto__ well i did it
<marek__> it is on hd0
<marek__> i have only one drive
<mefisto__> marek__: and the root command? which partition did the find command say? hd0,0 or something else?
<quassel208> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<marek__> hd0,6
<marek__> mefisto__
<elirips> Hello. I'm trying to reinstall grub after windows installation. I started grub from the live-cd (from /usr/sbin/ on partition hda1 which ismy linux-partition). find /boot/grub/stage1 gives me (hd0,1), but if i try to do 'root hd(0,1)' i get Error11: Unrecognized device string, anyone got me a hint'
<quassel208> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/130804/  here the output
<mefisto__> elirips: should be root (hd0,1)
<noren_> hi  there can i install both kubuntu 86 and kubuntu 64 bit on the same machine and have same /home partion ,  will it crrreatte sme functional error
<elirips> mefisto__: thanks. its rebooting.. :)
<demi> Anyone know how I can make a .gif file my background in kde?
<marek__> gosh im totally dead
<noren_> hi  there can i install both kubuntu 86 and kubuntu 64 bit on the same machine and have same /home partion ,  will it crrreatte sme functional error
<marek__> i just cant get grub on mbr again
<mefisto__> demi: convert the gif to png or jpg
<carpii> 32 and 64 bit on same /home, I cant say Id recommend it
<carpii> probably some file formats might differ
<marek__> hi, when i try to fix my mbr parition after instaling windows i have this:  "The file /mnt/root/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly" am i screwed now
<mefisto__> noren_: and some apps may have different config files for 32bit and 64bit versions?
<noren_> carpii: then how can i preceed i already have /home partition will 64 bit not pick it up automatically when installed
<josh-l> alpha 6 feels nice
<noren_> mefisto__: then how ccccan i seperate the home for both
<demi> <mefisto: If I do that it won't be moving anymore though correct? I want a moving background.
<mefisto__> demi: oh I see. I don't know if that's possible, but you can have animated png's. but whether it will animate as a background, I don't know
<noren_> leme see i will go along with the setup and see what happenes
<demi> It should there is videos of people showing off stuff with all moving backgrounds.
<josh-l> mefisto__: are ppa koffice packages newer than jaunty repos?
<mefisto__> josh-l: no idea
<mefisto__> josh-l: you mean this ppa? http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu
<josh-l> mefisto__: yeah
<mefisto__> josh-l: someone in #ubuntu+1 might be able to tell you
<kuaera> Does anyone know how to perform a dist-upgrade from a commandline? :/
<senorpedro> yes, me
<senorpedro> aptitude dist-upgrade
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<kuaera> Okays.
<senorpedro> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<kuaera> I'm trying to get distcc with zeroconf support, so.
<Dr_willis> what? a program that actually uses zeroconf?
<Dr_willis> :)
<senorpedro> what is zeroconf?
<Dr_willis> !info zeroconf
<ubottu> Package zeroconf does not exist in intrepid
<mefisto__> kuaera: or do you mean you want to upgrade from one kubuntu version to the next?
<Dr_willis> a way for services and stuff to see/confgure automatically
<senorpedro> like autotools?
<Dr_willis> !zeroconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zeroconf
<Dr_willis> never heard of autotools
<senorpedro> never did ./configure && make && make install?
<Dr_willis> then the 2 are totally unrelated
<Dr_willis> if thats what youia re refering to
<Dr_willis> zeroconf configures MACHINES and servers to see each other properly over the network
<senorpedro> ah ok
<Dr_willis> not ./configure :)
<senorpedro> i thought it was for configuring packages
<senorpedro> neverming
<Dr_willis> nothign to do at all with that. :)
<Dr_willis> its all about letting this video server get seen by the clients and so forth.. or other services
<Dr_willis> and yve not seen it actually used by anything.. YET. :)
<mefisto__> marek__: still around?
<senorpedro> appearently it is used by distcc
<Dr_willis> apaemntly it can be..   but ive not used distcc since my gentoo days
<marek__> yes mefisto__
<senorpedro> is there a couchdb package for 8.04?
<mefisto__> marek__: have you tried with super grub boot disk?
<marek__> no
<mefisto__> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<marek__> there are a lot of them here:
<marek__> http://download.linux-live-cd.org/Super_Grub_Disk/download/binaries/sgd/cdrom/
<marek__> which one is a proper one mefisto__?
<valentin_> Bonjour il aurait-il un français qui pourrais m'aider sur quelques truc plz ? je suis nouveau et un peu pomé !
<valentin_> Personne ?
<senorpedro> valentin_: this n'est pas une french channel
<valentin_> Arf, it's english channel ?
<senorpedro> no chinese
<senorpedro> ;) just kidding
<senorpedro> yes, its english
<mefisto__> marek__: one of the later iso ones I suppose. don't know why, but there's two 0.9677 iso downloads
<marek__> ok i wil give it a try
<marek__> OH i hate windows so much....
<XPS_M1330> I'm looking for a good torrent client that's efficient and has a small footprint
<XPS_M1330> I find Ktorrent slow
<XPS_M1330> I mean it's demanding on the CPU
<jamesjedimaster> XPS_M1330: change the refresh setting to >= 1 second
<XPS_M1330> could try that
<sixofour> does kubuntu by default have a program that can access msn messenger netowkr?
<sixofour> or windows live messneger netowkr*
<sixofour> apt-get is busy atm
<sixofour> wow typo
<XPS_M1330> sixofour: kopete
<sixofour> kopete can do msn how?
<sixofour> i was looking
<XPS_M1330> I use it for msn... you just type in your account settings
<sixofour> ..where>?
<XPS_M1330> I think pidgin mighjt be installed by default
<sixofour> i don't see anything for login details
<XPS_M1330> settings ... configure ... accounts ...
<XPS_M1330> WLM passport would be your login username
<XPS_M1330> sixofour: did you find it?
<jamesjedimaster> you can use kopete (installed by default) or amsn (much like windows messenger)
<bigjocker> there's an inconsistency with gtk-qt-engine in eclipse ... even if you sonfigure KDE to not use an alternate color, eclipse and some other GTK apps will use one ...
<bigjocker> I apt-get sourced gtk-qt-engine and modified wrapper.c to ommit the alternate color, recompiled and installed the new deb ... that solved my problem
<bigjocker> now
<bigjocker> what is the best way to communicate that issue and the possible solution?
<marek__> haha i did it mefisto__ are you still there?
<mefisto__> marek__: yes. so supergrubdisk worked?
<marek__> no
<marek__> magical line was
<marek__> sudo sfdisk -d /dev/sda | sudo sfdisk --force /dev/sda
<marek__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026754&page=2
<marek__> crazy
<mefisto__> so installing windows screwed up the partition table somehow?
<thepizzanator> does anyone know of a torrent of the kubuntu 8.10 ISO for AMD64 that actually works?
<thepizzanator> because this whole upgrade over the internet isn't doing it for me
<thepizzanator> if not, if someone could make one that would be awesome :)
<thepizzanator> i tried upgrading over the internet, but my modem's power cable fell out at 99% :/
<thepizzanator> i am so cheezed
<thepizzanator> it gave me an error and it said that it kept the files, but when i tried to upgrade again it had to start over :/
<thepizzanator> i really wish the people who made this os would integrate bittorrent into the distro upgrader, that way lots of people downloading it would actually make it faster instead of painfully slow
<thepizzanator> sorry for the spam guys >>
<bigjocker> thepizzanator, try running in a console: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<thepizzanator> i'll try that... i already started redownloading the upgrade, am i screwed?
<thepizzanator> by the way this isn't the computer with linux on it so i'll be afk for a sec... thanks for the help
<thepizzanator> okay i have a window on my screen asking me if i want to start the upgrade
<thepizzanator> i assume i say no and type what you said in the terminal?
<cjae> ok I filed a bug report about seperate x screens not working (nvidia)in kubuntu and got a reply that says  Changed in: nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 (Ubuntu) so that means if I update then I should be able to do separate x screens right
<thepizzanator> bah :/
<thepizzanator> it says the download should take 15 minutes w/ my connection, last time it took 10 hours
<cjae> I am just no quite sure if it means it was fixed or if they changed how the bug would be dealt with
<thepizzanator> your guess is as good as mine. lol
<cajun> quick question. if I have multiple users on a system running (K)ubuntu, does each user have all of their own settings, including window manager, effects, etc? I use awn and I'd like to know if all users will have it running.
<mefisto__> thepizzanator: there are torrents here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt   did you try those and they did not work?
<cajun> it would be easier to allow each user to make his own decision on interface.
<jamesjedimaster> cajun: each user has their own settings
<cajun> awesome.  thanks
<Dragnslicer> cajun- any sane program stores settings in the user's home directory
<cajun> that's what i thought but i have no experience with multiple users on a system yet.
<cajun> i'm glad i can customize all i want to without affecting other users.
<jamesjedimaster> each user settings are stored under .kde directory
<cajun> awesome.  another question...if i have awn running under gnome, does it automatically run under kde also?
<viixi> hi
<Dragnslicer> The only programs that just have global settings (usually stored in /etc) are system-level programs or servers (Apache, sshd, etc.)
<Dragnslicer> Gnome and KDE can run programs written for the other, though they might look strange
<Destice> hey guys.  is kubuntu stable yet?
<mefisto__> cajun: does awn work in kde?
<cajun> haven't tried it.   according to threads i've seen it seems to
<cajun> i did a search and apparently a lot of people are getting it to work
<Dragnslicer> Destice- when wasn't it stable?
<thepizzanator_> can someone scroll up and see who the person who helped me is? i think his name was something with jock in it
<thepizzanator_> i didn't have the underscore before
<Destice> lol I always had problems with KDE on my computer with Ubuntu, so I always used gnome
<Destice> I think it was because of my hardware tho
<mefisto__> cajun: ok, just that I haven't tried awn in a looong time. maybe I'll give it a try
<codecyphix> reset keyboard?
<Dragnslicer> thepizzanator- bigjocker?
<thepizzanator> eyah thanks :)
<cajun> well i installed kubuntu but had issues with KDE recently so i've been using gnome
<thepizzanator> yeah*
<codecyphix> typing delay
<thepizzanator_> bigjocker: can you help me out with this? i'
<thepizzanator_> m a little lost
<codecyphix> help
<cajun> i really like awn a lot. i am very happy with it. I've been using it for a few weeks and haven't really had any problems with it.
<Dragnslicer> Destice- depends on what version of KDE. KDE 4.2 works quite well for me. 4.1 and 4.0 weren't quite ready for general use
<thepizzanator_> or maybe someone else can.. ?
<thepizzanator_> i was upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 and my internet disconnected right at the end
<Destice> Ahh....  I remember when I tried the Kubuntu beta edition, the custumizability of it was just awful.  I couldn't get it to auto-login or anything
<thepizzanator_> i'm trying to recover the files or something
<thepizzanator_> so i don
<Destice> Is that better now?
<codecyphix> tried rebooting. works until kde
<thepizzanator_> bah, i hate the placement of the enter key on this keyboard
<thepizzanator_> i ran the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<codecyphix> i have to hold the keys for 2sec
<thepizzanator_> could anyone guide me through this? i have no idea what to choose for some of these options
<mefisto__> thepizzanator_: ok, maybe ask about the individual options you're not sure about
<thepizzanator_> okay
<codecyphix> thank god i fixed it
<thepizzanator_> hold on
<codecyphix> that was painful
<thepizzanator_> do i want system wide readable home directories?
<thepizzanator_> i can't see that being a problem
<thepizzanator_> no one else uses this box
<thepizzanator_> is it a security risk for hackers or w/e?
<thepizzanator_> i'll say yes, i'm not going to add more users anyways..
<mefisto__> thepizzanator_: that choice is ok. most default choices will be what you want I think
<thepizzanator_> okay
<thepizzanator_> i hit esc too many times and had to restart the thing...
<thepizzanator_> ok, do i want to trust new CA certificates?
<thepizzanator_> default is y so i'll do that
<thepizzanator_> ok, this part i have no clue about: which certificates do i want to activate?
<thepizzanator_> the choices are:
<thepizzanator_> kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<thepizzanator_> bah
<thepizzanator_> some brazilian one, canert.org/class3, "".org/root, debconf.org/ca, mozilla/blahblahblah, mozilla/AddTrust_external_root
<ubuntu_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<thepizzanator_> heh, forgot about that
<thepizzanator_> tx
<thepizzanator_> sorry for bein such a noob. lol
<thepizzanator_> these are the choices it gives me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/130835/
<ubuntu_> hi all i guess i was write not to burn the CD 64 bit as of yet
<ubuntu_> plasma crashed here again http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/130836/  << anyone facing similar prob
<thepizzanator_> ubuntu_: i have a bad video card, should i be installing 8.10 with all the bugs in it?
<ubuntu_> thepizzanator_: yes go ahead even i am using the same 8.10 , but what do u mean by bad vid caard
<mefisto__> thepizzanator_: I would leave them all selected. are you in brazil?
<thepizzanator_> canada
<ubuntu_> is DaSkreech here
<thepizzanator_> ubuntu_ not much vram, it's a little glitchy with 8.04
<thepizzanator_> it's also integrated
<thepizzanator_> :/
<mefisto__> thepizzanator_: wonder why you have this one: brasil.gov.br/brasil.gov.br.crt
<thepizzanator_> no idea. lol
<thepizzanator_> i'm using the american english version, in canada
<ubuntu_> thepizzanator_: get the alternate CD it might help then
<ubuntu_> mefisto__: take  a look at my  paastebin and tell me if there any remedy
<thepizzanator_> ubuntu_: going by what it says here i don't think it will help...
<ubuntu_> thepizzanator_: what distro are u using now
<thepizzanator> kubuntu 8.04 i believe, was originally ubuntu 8.04
<thepizzanator> bascially ubuntu 8.04 w/ kde installed
<thepizzanator> i'm in kubuntu right now
<thepizzanator> kde*
<ubuntu_> thepizzanator: is the prob  remain same in ubuntu and kubuntu
<thepizzanator> pretty much, yeah
<thepizzanator> kubuntu seems to have fixed some of the glitches
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: try to apt-get update and upgrade ?
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: I had similar errors on a jaunty install and after upgrading 20 or so packages plasma started working again
<thepizzanator> you know what... i'll just look for those blank cds and burn the iso to a cd
<thepizzanator> the iso is d/ling way faster on this comp than the internet upgrade was on my linux box
<ubuntu_> mefisto__: i mm stuck mid way have mounted the iso and booted into it now i cant install the damn thing
<thepizzanator> it would be nice to not have to go throught he trouble since i downloaded 98% of the files already and all
<trpr> probably because the iso is one file while the upgrade is hundreds
<thepizzanator_> yeah
<ubuntu_> thepizzanator: for a better experience of kde do a frresh install of kubuntu its always betteer than installing kde onnn ubuntu
<thepizzanator> that's what i'm doing :)
<thepizzanator> found the cds :D
<thepizzanator> why didn't i do this sooner... one hour as opposed to 10
<thepizzanator> and it works way better anyways... oh well, that's how you learn right ;)
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: so this is the livecd? you haven't installed yet?
<thepizzanator> this is me on my mac which is downloading the iso, the other pizzanator is me on my computer which is running ubuntu 8.04 off the hard disk, with kde installed
<ubuntu_> mefisto__: no i was trying to install the kubuntu 64 bit without burning the cd... but now i m stuck it just does not show any partiotion while installing the new distro
<thepizzanator> oh, sorry, you weren't talking to me. lol
<ubuntu_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thepizzanator> ^ why you should install windows first
<thepizzanator> well, thanks for all the help everyone
<thepizzanator> i'll just lurk for a while
<cajun> when I do kded --version, it tells me that I have 3.5  I thought KDE4 automatically came with 8.10
<cajun> i upgraded from 8.4
<thepizzanator> what kind of upgrade did you do?
<ubuntu_> ok time to logout bye eveeery one
<thepizzanator> like.. over the internet, live cd
<cajun> i installed 8.04 and later upgraded over the internet
<cajun> i believe through dist-upgrade
<mefisto__> cajun: kded4 --version will give you the kde4 version
<cajun> ah.
<cajun> ok.  i have 4.2
 * cajun is no longer confused
<cajun> thanks for your help.
<mefisto__> kde3 libs are there for the kde3 apps
<cajun> what is the preferred compositing manager for kde 4.2?
<cajun> compiz doesn't seem to be working at all
<cajun> i use both gnome and kde4
<mefisto__> kwin has compositing. desktop effects
<cajun> ok.  that won't interfere with compiz under gnome right?
<thepizzanator> mefisto__: do you happen to know what the system requirememnts are for kwin? if you could beep my name and tell them to me when you get a chance... or anyone else that knows...
<thepizzanator> thanks
<thepizzanator> i can't find them anywhere.
<mefisto__> thepizzanator: kwin is the kde window manager, so it should just work. if you want compositing, it depends on your video card and drivers. if the video card can't do compositing, kde won't let you enable it
<thepizzanator> okay
<thepizzanator> i doubt mine can do it. :/ thanks
<thepizzanator> so is compiz fusion just for gnome or what? i'm lost
<cajun> i like awn under gnome but i want something equivalent for kde
<thepizzanator> either way it makes a lot more sense to not have to install somehting extra to get the nice effects
<cajun> it doesn't appear to be working properly under kde.
<mefisto__> thepizzanator: well it doesn't make much sense in kde4 since those effects (most of them) are already part of kde
<cajun> i'm not getting any of those effects to work under kde
<cajun> i can't even configure any of them.
<mefisto__> can't find where to configure them? or just won't enable?
<cajun> if i go into system settings and select desktop, they are supposedly enabled but do nothing and don't have a button to configure them.
<mefisto__> the "all effects" tab is where you can configure each effect
<cajun> right. but that's what i'm talking about.
<cajun> for instance, i can't get the desktop cube to work like it does under gnome w/ compiz
<cajun> in gnome i hold alt + ctl for as long as i need and use the mouse to flip through the desktops
<bob_> yo
<cajun> i have an ATI graphics card.
<cajun> the compositing works just fine under gnome right now.  i am using the driver that comes w/ kubuntu
<bob_> ok so i have a dumb ?
<bob_> whats a good irc for getting ubuntu 8.1
<bob_> support*
<cajun> #ubuntu
<bob_> really?
<bob_> im new to irc
<cajun> yeah.  how'd you find this one?
<Dr_Willis64> :)
<bob_> it came with konqueror
<cajun> just type   /j #ubuntu
<cajun> oh ok.
<bob_> hahaha
<bob_> ok i got it
<cajun> they are pretty helpful
<cajun> i even had a guy walk me through an installation once.
<cajun> of the whole os
<bob_> whoa
<bob_> mines just filesharing help
<cajun> they can help
<bob_> awesome
<bob_> thanks
<cajun> i got that taken care of through them too
<cajun> np
<cajun> good luck
<cajun> it works quicker than a discussion board a lot of the time.
<Laeborg> I have a SD card reader in my laptop. When I plugin a SD card my "New device"-thingy pops up with my SD card, but how can I see where its mounted?
<cajun> type  mount?
<Dr_Willis64> mount command is Handy :)
<Dr_Willis64> i would guess its in /media/ somewhere
<Laeborg> uh its in /media/disk
<Laeborg> but how does I format the disc ?
<Dr_Willis64> with the mkfs command normally
<Dr_Willis64> you DONT mount a filesystem ifyou are going to format it
<Dr_Willis64> fdisk, format, mount..use , enjoy
<cjae> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX7Z4tTx67s&feature=related
<Dr_Willis64> High def ubuntu training videos?
<Dr_Willis64> :)
<cjae> no interesting spam
<cjae> sorry
<cjae> but should be read
<josh-l> how do i get kde 4 menu tabs to open on hover?
#kubuntu 2009-03-14
<sixofour> how do i add ppa to apt-get?
<sixofour> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tobydox/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<sixofour> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/tobydox/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<Dr_Willis64> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<sixofour> uh
<sixofour> is that the same thing?
<mefisto__> lol "ISPs have resolved" what, all of them?
<Dr_Willis64> there is no ONE ppa repo - every one can have their own
<Dr_Willis64> unless im confused about them :)
<mefisto__> sixofour: you would add those lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
 * cjae appologizes about pasting link but should be read at the very least
<PullTab> Why are there no screensavers in the adept library?
<PullTab> how to I update my system?
<PullTab> how to I update my system? with the adept program?
<josh-l> dudes jaunty alpha 6 is really alright
<ryzzan> Istehre any real good p2p for linux to find mp3?
<ryzzan> is there*
<ryzzan> was that a difficult one or you are sleeping?
<ryzzan> :P
<mefisto__> josh-l: jaunty may be alright at the moment, but that could completely change at any time between now and release date
<mefisto__> josh-l: I suppose you could just not upgrade anything
<hil> thats the fun on riding alpha-versions ;)
<ryzzan> are you reading me?
<hil> sure
<ryzzan> :)
<ryzzan> hil... what's your favourite psp for linux to download mp3?
<hil> ktorrent
<ryzzan> wel... i just can't find the rare stuff on torrents
<ryzzan> ty anyway
<Haza> use search engines i guess
<hil> that was a better question. asking for 'real good' is ... difficult to answer.
<ryzzan> is tehre a soulseek client dor linux?
<Haza> ryzzan: Did you check on the site?
<thepizzanator> mefisto__: jaunty isn't officially released yet...?
<hil> PySoulSeek .. google is your friend
<thepizzanator> i'm confused
<Haza> or.. beter yet. google the string "soulseek linux"
<mefisto__> thepizzanator: no, release is in april. around 23rd I think
<Haza> A new release??#
<mefisto__> thepizzanator: 9.04 = 2009 04 (april)
<ryzzan> just asking my "expert friends" if tehy use one actually... and if it really works... cuz soulseek have those servers problems...
<Haza> o.0 damn =/
<ryzzan> well
<ryzzan> whatever
<ryzzan> ty
<Haza> ryzzan: Thanks for making sense. Good luck!
<drozdak> anyone know how to set qt style and font antialiasing in root apps (such as adept) on kde 3.5.10?
<JontheEchidna> drozdak: kdesudo systemsettings
<drozdak> thanks
<Uh-huh> Alrighty then..........Say I have a kubuntu disc that is not labeled as to which version it is. How can I find the version of this distro?
<mefisto__> JontheEchidna: would copying ~/.kde to /root/.kde work? or will that break something?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, dunno about that
<hx> #compiz
<a> hi
<a> hi
<Uh-huh> No one then out of 305 people?
<goofey> Uh-huh: there's a text file on the disk that will tell you
<hil> Uh-huh: look for ubnpathl.txt or similiar in _root path of cd
<mefisto__> Uh-huh: look in the /dists/ directory. if it's intrepid, there will be an intrepid folder, etc
<Uh-huh> Okay thank you
<soulasassin> anybody in here good with installation issues?
<GentooJohnny> hmm
<GentooJohnny> wonder is kde 4.x is better than kde 3X
<soulasassin> anybody in here any good with installation problems?
<tl2xlcc> привет
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shortart> DSL via router won't connect to internet
<damian> Hola, hay alguien?
<mauri29> hola damian
<mauri29> yo acabo de entrar, y es la primera vez.. probando el programa
<damian> Yo también
<mauri29> ya que estoy, tu tienes (o alguien más) el problema de que Firefox se tranca en la ventana de videos de YouTube? ..alguna solución?
<doleyb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mauri29> ok sorry
<mauri29> and thanks for the message
<zombine> anyone know how to change the color fields for the code collapse feature in Kate 4
<DarkTan> n/quit
<new2rails> hi
<Ninjamonkey> I am using kubuntu on a ps3 with no internet connection.  At the moment I am trying to get multimedia to work.  I have looked at vlc, and there are way too many dependencies to download.  what packages would i need to play my divx, mp4, xvid and h.364 videos?  Would this be as difficult as downloading the vlc packages mauaally
<Ninjamonkey> ?
<new2rails> i lost my kde desktop
<new2rails> and have a gnome desktop now
<new2rails> any help would be great
<new2rails> seems like it happened after using natalius with dropbox on kubuntu 8.10
<new2rails> ??
<fedler> hey new2rails
<new2rails> fedler: hi
<Ninjamonkey> what engine does caffeine use by default? gstreamer or xine?
<fedler> did you have a question? i only caught from any help would be great
<fedler> not sure how helpful i can be but i will try
<new2rails> fedler: ok thanks
<fedler> Ninja: Xine
<Ninjamonkey> thanks
<fedler> np
<Ninjamonkey> will libxine-ffmpeg enable me to play all those codecs?
<fedler> if you are running Kubuntu you should try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras and that will give you all the codecs flash and java6
<Ninjamonkey> I have no internet, thus no apt
<Ninjamonkey> it is pure hell
<fedler> well just download the deb to another computer and then transfer it to your offline machine
<Ninjamonkey> There are a ton of dependencies. is there some way anyone could apt either that package or vlc for me, then use aptoncd to make an iso and rapidshare it?
<fedler> i have the entire repo available on this cpu but i cant remember how to get a dependency list
<Ninjamonkey> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/download.html
<fedler> why do you want it on rapidshare?
<Ninjamonkey> or just send it through irc
<Ninjamonkey> I just need a way to get the file
<Ninjamonkey> s
<fedler> 142.207.92.234/ubuntu
<fedler> i have the entire repo there
<fedler> should get full speed
<Guest89060> how to get drivers webcam for ubuntu????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Ninjamonkey> which folder should i grab?
<Guest89060> pls help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fedler> one sec i will grab the folder for you
<Ninjamonkey> oh crud, I'm running 7.10
<Ninjamonkey> not intrepid
<fedler> guest did you try opening in kopete?
<Guest89060> i'm looking 4 drivers webcam of ubuntu 8.10!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ninjamonkey> and its ppc... should have thought of that
<Ninjamonkey> im a fool
<Guest89060> ok i'll try it
<fedler> sorry only support x86 and x86_64 on this machine
<Ninjamonkey> yeah
<Ninjamonkey> anyone here use ppc ubuntu?
<Ninjamonkey> god ps3 ubuntu is a pain
<fedler> you can get it from the repo
<Ninjamonkey> yeah, just downloading all the dependencies is going to suck
<new2rails> fedler: hi
<Guest89060> drivers webcam for ubuntu???????????????????????????
<fedler> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ <---- Ninja
<Guest89060> please!!!!!!!!
<Guest89060> name????????''
<fedler> Guest open it in kopete messenger and click webcam and tell me what it does
<fedler> hi rails
<new2rails> Guest89060: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<new2rails> fedler: hi
<new2rails> fedler: any ideas on how to restore my kde desktop
<Guest89060> ubuntu webcam drivers pls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fedler> oh sorry ... what happened?
<new2rails> fedler: everything appears as gnome
<new2rails> fedler: seems after i install dropbox and the natalius repositories
<fedler> did you switch your session at gdm?
<fedler> if you logout click session and select kde
<new2rails> fedler: ok
<fedler> try that message me back if no good
<new2rails> fedler: let me give it shot
<new2rails> fedler: should i remove natalius?
<fedler> no
<new2rails> ok thanks
<fedler> np
<hilx> hehe, well he should. but dont has to ;)
<new2rails> fedler: thanks
<fedler> no problem
<fedler> i assume you are good not
<fedler> now
<new2rails> fedler: it works but can i have it default to kde
<new2rails> not gnome
<fedler> should default there automatically for you now
<fedler> if not it will ask you the next time you choose kde
<new2rails> fedler: can u explain to me what went wrong
<new2rails> my text does seem a little smaller now
<new2rails> though
<fedler> nothing you asked it to install nautalius right
<fedler> that is the file manager for gnome
<new2rails> yes
<new2rails> so should leave it then
<fedler> you are fine
<new2rails> what would happen if i removed it just curious?
<fedler> but may i ask why you installed it?
<new2rails> getdropbox.com
<new2rails> i was trying to install dropbox and it seems it automatically added the repositories
<fedler> oh ok
<fedler> well that is weird that it had to install an entire deskop to function
<new2rails> yea
<fedler> did it install them from ubuntu or from their repos
<new2rails> yea i used the ubuntu repos
<new2rails> for 8.04
<fedler> well your fine
<fedler> you just have a second desktop/window manager now
<new2rails> thanks
<fedler> np
<fedler> if you are concerned for space
<fedler> search for purging ubuntu-desktop
<fedler> there is a couple safe ways of doing so through the command line but i wouldnt
<hilx> this wd remove nautilus, too
<hilx> just keep it
<hilx> dropbox uses a nautilus plugin to function
<fedler> he is awhere of this
<jon__> 驱动问题
<cryptonic_sonic> Hi everyone
<koufuku> Hi!
<dkkong>  I"m having problems with my computer's resolution. It detects my resolution wrong and has a 0 refresh rate, since reconfiguring xserver-xorg isn't an option, what can I do?
<luke_> I'm new to kubuntu and i'm loving it, but i was wondering if any of you could reccomend some good non-default apps for me to look into
<luke_> also, i'm looking to download firefox but i couldn't find the program itself in the pkg manager
<bazhang> luke_, from repos? ppa?
<luke_> sorry?
<Guest72505> Hey, does anyone know dansguardian here?
<bazhang> firefox?
<luke_> i'm pretty new to all this
<luke_> yeah, i want to use firefox...
<bazhang> !find firefox
<ubottu> Found: firefox-greasemonkey, firefox-launchpad-plugin, firefox-sage, firefox-showcase, firefox-ubuntu-it-menu (and 23 others)
<bazhang> !info firefox-3
<ubottu> Package firefox-3 does not exist in intrepid
<luke_> which one of those do i want...?
<luke_> :/
<bazhang> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 866 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<luke_> alright ill see if that works
<luke_> hold on
<bazhang> it will :)
<luke_> you're a lifesaver
<luke_> thanks!
<luke_> hey, do you have any cool themes you'd reccomend?
<bazhang> what other apps did you have in mind?
<luke_> i like the default but
<luke_> um
<luke_> image editing stuff
<bazhang> kde-look.org
<luke_> does gimp work on kde?
<bazhang> sure
<luke_> awesome
<luke_> i'll install that next
<bazhang> all gnome apps do in fact
<luke_> what about gimpshop
<luke_> :D cool
<bazhang> !info gimpshop
<ubottu> Package gimpshop does not exist in intrepid
<luke_> darn
<bazhang> !find gimpshop
<ubottu> Package/file gimpshop does not exist in intrepid
<bazhang> hmm
<hilx> u have to download this from website
<luke_> gimpshop?
<hilx> but they have older gimpversions i think
<Guest72505> I've found that if using compiz-fusion that any KDE program that was closed when maximised opens again fullscreen. Has anyone else experienced that?
<luke_> yeah, they do
<hilx>  use gimp as it is
<luke_> i'll stick with gimp, might as well learn how to use it
<hilx> u get used to it
<luke_> yeah
<luke_> i taught myself photoshop, so i should be able to teach myself gimp
<bazhang> !info dansguardian
<ubottu> dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.9.7-2 (intrepid), package size 462 kB, installed size 2368 kB
<bazhang> also ff has some addons for web filtering iirc
<hilx> i all goes wrong with gimp, u can install photoshop 7 in wine, works great
<luke_> really?
<luke_> photoshop 7 is old though isn't it?
<Guest72505> bazhang: I'm trying to set up authentication with dans so that I can have two different filter groups
<luke_> is that pre-CS?
<luke_> as in creative suite, like the new version is CS4
<hilx> not so much different to newer versions
<bazhang> check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> Guest72505, not sure about that, they seem to have fairly decent documentation though
<Guest72505> bazhang: yah, it seems..
<Guest72505> not always the case though
<hilx> CS Version _may_ work after a lot of fiddling.. but not stable
<hilx> 1. choice. gimp
<hilx> 2nd PS 7
<hilx> forget the rest until wine supports it 100%
<inanimate> So does KDE 4 seriously still use aRts as the sound server?
<thepizzanator> help: how do i use a theme that i downloaded from kde-look.org?
<cryptonic_sonic> Does anyone know a link to a good walkthru for configuring grub with multiple hard disks?
<cryptonic_sonic> I have kubuntu and windows 7 on hd0.........vista and xp 64bit on hd1
<cryptonic_sonic> I can boot everything fine but xp
<cryptonic_sonic> I keep getting error 12
<cryptonic_sonic> I've tried using map in menu.lst, but that didn't work
<Beardbar> cant install any version of kubuntu on my partition, deleted it from vista it shows as unallocated space, but every install disk gives me i/o buffer errors when trying to load the install
<hilx> cryptonic_sonic: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html#mozTocId288068  this may help, samples config there, too
<Beardbar> any suggested course of action?
<cryptonic_sonic> kk...thanks hilx
<josh-l> yup i'm now in love with kde 4... and i'm a heavy user of all other desktop environments except maybe e17
<josh-l> and i mean osx, windows 7 included
<hilx> josh-l: agree 100% ;)
<josh-l> right! 4.2 is really great
<josh-l> it works, quickly, looks nice... and has great features!
<josh-l> there what else
<josh-l> the one thing I can honestly say is very lacking, is konqueror, but supposedly theyre trying hard
<hilx> as filemanager or browser? konqui is my best friend ;) ...cant say this bout Dolphin yet...
<josh-l> sorry as a browser
<thepizzanator> how do i apply a theme i'm downloading from kde-look.org? anyone?
<thepizzanator> it's a window decoration.
<thepizzanator> native kde 4
<thepizzanator> i'm still here
<thepizzanator> that wasn't me that left
<hilx> u dont need to download first
<thepizzanator> ok, what do i do then?
<mefisto__> josh-l: what's lacking in konqueror?
<hilx> right klick desktop -> settings appearance or so... (dont have english version)
<hilx> there 'new theme .. or new design'
<thepizzanator> i know how to do that, i want to install new window decorators
<thepizzanator> oh
<thepizzanator> i see
<thepizzanator> thanks :D
<thepizzanator> this is only plasma themes though
<thepizzanator> you get what i mean by window decoration right?
<thepizzanator> the border around the window
<hilx>  oh ok
<Slartibartfast> thepizzanator: System Settings > Appearance ....... for window decorations
<thepizzanator> no offense but you people and all your canned responses agrevate the hell out of me
<thepizzanator> i want to download new ones
<thepizzanator> i mean i appericate your help and all but it's not helpful
<Slartibartfast> thepizzanator: See if you can find some on http://www.kde-look.org
<thepizzanator> ...
<thepizzanator> i did
<mefisto__> thepizzanator: it really depends on the window decoration you're interested in. it should have install instructions
<thepizzanator> So how do i install them?
<thepizzanator> oh
<thepizzanator> what if it doesn't..?
<bazhang> thepizzanator, which ones in particular
<thepizzanator> hold on
<thepizzanator> i had my eye on this
<thepizzanator> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Bespin?content=99972
<mefisto__> thepizzanator: then you would have to ask the developer on kde-look.org
<bazhang> thepizzanator, btw, honey attracts more flies then vinegar
<thepizzanator> i've been nice every other time i've been in here, so please don't lecture me
<thepizzanator> sorry, i'm in a bad mood
<thepizzanator> i thought this was supposed to have a fancy dangled auto installer
<thepizzanator> like the plasma themes and all
<thepizzanator> i
<thepizzanator> i'm too tired for this
<thepizzanator> i'll try again tomorrow
<bazhang> then take a break
<thepizzanator> thanks for the help everyone
<bazhang> we'll see you tomorrow :)
<thepizzanator> before i go, are there any nice looking ones that are noob friendly as far as installation goes? :/
<bazhang> should be
<thepizzanator> to use the beryl and emerald themes i have to install something extra, right?
<thepizzanator> never mind
<thepizzanator> later all
<thepizzanator> time to go to sleep
<bazhang> no more beryl
<bazhang> oops
<josh-l> mefisto__:  gmail and gmail apps mainly, but other firefox like addons too
<mefisto__> josh-l: gmail works for me in konqueror
<josh-l> mefisto__: not well
<josh-l> can kde 4 panel icons be minimized?
<mefisto__> not well? how do you mean?
<thepizzanator> oops
<josh-l> well scroll doesnt work, gmail chat doesnt work, i can check but i remember other things broken too
<thepizzanator> hey, thanks to everyone that helped me out today, you guys have been very helpful :)
<thepizzanator> later
<mefisto__> josh-l: you might want to try arora browser. it's very simple and basic atm, but very light and fast, and works great with gmail
<josh-l> mefisto__: yeah it does work nicely with gmail, but othewise a bit too basic
<josh-l> i'm using opera these days for the time being, not exactly happily, but...
<hilx> scroll works fine in gmail for me
<sixofour> where is vlc player located?
<sixofour> firefox needs to know so it can play videos
<hilx>  /usr/bin/vlc
<hilx> try: whereis vlc    ;)
<sixofour> ty
<Slartibartfast> sixofour: to show video's embedded in firefox you ned a plugin ... like mozilla-plugin-vlc
<josh-l> hey how do i remoeve the kidney bean from the desktop?
<hilx> u dont ;)
<josh-l> its not always there though... it wasnt in intrepid, but it is jaunty
<mefisto__> josh-l: I don't know if you can but you can move it to the bottom right corner so it's hidden behind the panel
<josh-l> how
<mefisto__> josh-l: just drag with the mouse
<hilx> u can move it around
<josh-l> oh ok thx
<josh-l> i need to learn how to theme kde4
<josh-l> so much can be done
<josh-l> with so little
<josh-l> tweaking
<mefisto__> actually there is a plasmoid you can install that hides the plasma cashew (or kidney bean)
<Slartibartfast> mefisto__: which plasmoid would that be?
<mefisto__> Slartibartfast: it's called "I hate the cashew" and I got it from a ppa. just looking for the link
<mefisto__> what's the main launchpad ppa page?
<mefisto__> www.launchpad.net ? or something else?
<Slartibartfast> ppa.launchpad.net
<Beardbar> anyone know a link off hand for plasmoid development documents
<Slartibartfast> plasmoid-cashew-off also ok ?
<Slartibartfast> mefisto__: http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ubuntu/pool/main/p/plasmoid-cashew-off/ ?
<mefisto__> the main page for that ppa is: https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa
<mefisto__> I found the intrepid ones don't work (at least for kde 4.2) but the jaunty ones do
<Slartibartfast> well i have jaunty runnign here so that should be OK :-) ... thanks
<mefisto__> Slartibartfast: that's the package name, but it appears in the widgets list as "I hate the cashew"
<Slartibartfast> mefisto__: OK OK ... will try it out
<Beardbar> Slartibartfast: how do you like jaunty so far?
<Slartibartfast> Beardbar: very nice looking ... still has some small crashes but i can live with that
<Slartibartfast> Hehehe ... and gone is the cashew :-) ... thanks mefisto__ !
<sixofour> so a program broke my audio..is there any way to "restart" all my audio stuff..or do i need to reboot my pc?
<mefisto__> Slartibartfast: one thing that bugs me about jaunty is I can't seem to get a panel to autohide. it works in intrepid kde4.2 but not jaunty for some reason
<mefisto__> sixofour: you can try this: sudo /etc/init.d/alsautils restart
<Slartibartfast> mefisto__: just trying and it is working here
<hilx> autohide works here too
<mefisto__> mine just hide and don't return
<sixofour> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsautils: command not fo
<Dr_willis> i though tht service name was 'alsa'
<mefisto__> sixofour: sorry, that should be alsa-utils
<Slartibartfast> mefisto__: ... mmm don't know why, but no problem on my installation
<sixofour> th alsa and ajck are foobar
<mefisto__> sixofour: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart  you can do  sudo alsa force-reload (but that command will kill any apps that are using audio, eg kmix, maybe browsers, etc)
<sixofour> how do i "start jack server"?
<mefisto__> sixofour: it's kind of complicated, depending on how you want to set it up
<sixofour> no "on" switch? lol
<mefisto__> sixofour: if you have "jack control" installed that's a much easier way to start and control jack
<mefisto__> sixofour: the package to install is qjackctl
<Bsims{fs}> anyone have a clue on how to make the system bell actually work on kde 4
<Dr_willis> most people want to dosable the system bell
<Dr_willis> :)
<Bsims{fs}> Dr_willis I am wierd I am trying to make konversation more like irssi
<hilx> Oo
<Bsims{fs}> hilx: I can never remember the commands for setting channel settings etc
<hilx> rightklick chan window ;)
<Bsims{fs}> hilx: in irssi under gnu screen, running in urxvt? can I have some of that fine weed you are smoking
 * Bsims{fs} winks
<hilx> ah that way hrhr
<hilx> just think about when i last used such stuff...
<hilx> ...besides my bitchx in my p990i smartphone putty ;)
<ibuffy> can someone help me... quanta is opening all the links on irc
<ibuffy> i looked at html file associations dialog but can't figure out what file it would be
<ibuffy> html, htm are both set to firefox
<sixofour> is there a way to stop a program from automaticly starting when i log in?
<sixofour> lmms starts two instances every time i login, and further mroe, it breaks alsa and jack
<ibuffy> sixofour: system settings > advanced > autostart
<sixofour> lmms isn't in autostart
<sixofour> but it sure enoughb oots up twice when i log in
<sixofour> boots*
<mefisto__> ibuffy: if you alt-F2 and put in http://www.google.com does it open in your default browser? or quanta?
<sixofour> what was the command to force alsa to restart?
<ibuffy> alsa --help
<hilx> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<sixofour> no
<mefisto__> sudo alsa force-reload
<sixofour> the one that kills any process using it
<ibuffy> yup
<sixofour> that's it
<ibuffy> it's in help :)
<sixofour> now, about lmms starting when i log in despite that its not in auto run?
<mefisto__> sixofour: is it running when you log off?
<ibuffy> that could be the problem
<sixofour> its not running
<sixofour> atleast not anywhere i can see
<sixofour> lol
<ibuffy> ack, this quanta problem has got to go
<sixofour> maby it died and became a process in the background somewhere?
<mefisto__> ibuffy: are you using konversation?
<ibuffy> mefisto__: yes
<mefisto__> ibuffy: you can set the browser it uses somewhere
<MacProKubuntu64> anyone around to lend a hand with my xorg.conf?
<mefisto__> ibuffy: settings > configure > gehaviour > general. in miscellaneous section, "use custom web browser"
<ibuffy> mefisto__: you're a life saver
<ibuffy> thank you
<XodaR> MacProKubuntu64:  sudo displayconfig-gtk
<MacProKubuntu64> thanks ill try that gui
<XodaR> np
<MacProKubuntu64> where is i find displayconfig-gtk
<mefisto__> !info displayconfig-gtk
<ubottu> Package displayconfig-gtk does not exist in intrepid
<mefisto__> !info displayconfig
<ubottu> Package displayconfig does not exist in intrepid
<MacProKubuntu64> this gnome only?
<mefisto__> !info displayconfig-kde
<ubottu> Package displayconfig-kde does not exist in intrepid
<mefisto__> looks like it's not part of intrepid
<MacProKubuntu64> :(
<MacProKubuntu64> I have been trying to piece xorg.conf i find together
<mefisto__> MacProKubuntu64: what are you trying to do with xorg.conf?
<MacProKubuntu64> my hardware is radeon hd 3870  and KDL-42v4100 display
<MacProKubuntu64> The default xorg.conf only has flgrx
<mefisto__> and what's the problem?
<MacProKubuntu64> I have found these two sites to help but no luck yet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745647   http://www.tek-ops.com/archives/216
<hilx> 64 bit?
<MacProKubuntu64> I am not worried about dual display only a proper xorg.conf
<MacProKubuntu64> Yes
<mefisto__> MacProKubuntu64: but what's wrong?
<MacProKubuntu64> I have no resolution change need to add them and modelines bugs are seen but prob due to propri ati drivers
<mefisto__> !fixres | MacProKubuntu64
<ubottu> MacProKubuntu64: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mefisto__> MacProKubuntu64: that link has an example xorg.conf at the bottom of the page
<MacProKubuntu64> thanks ill try that
<mefisto__> MacProKubuntu64: use gtf or cvt to generate modelines
<hilx> For Ubuntu 8.10/Intrepid Ibex
<hilx>  
<hilx> Code:
<hilx> sudo apt-get install fglrx-modaliases
<hilx> Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and verify that the "restricted" repo is enabled.
<hilx>  Go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and enable the restricted driver
<hilx> Hardware acceleration for Radeon HD cards is currently only available with the proprietary AMD/ATI driver:
<MacProKubuntu64> no open driver :(
<mefisto__> MacProKubuntu64: with my ati card, I find I only need to put the largest resolution in xorg.conf and the lower ones are then available too
<MacProKubuntu64> well at least none with 3d
<MacProKubuntu64> Yeah , 1920x1080 is good if its the only one
<markpwilms_> Hi, does anybody have problems with KNetwork Manager?
<markpwilms_> I try to open it, and it won't open. I've tried to reinstall the app several times, but to no avail.
<mefisto__> markpwilms: ctrl-esc and search for it in the list to see if it's running
<MacProKubuntu64> mefisto__: here is my xorg.conf should I be fine with this or anything else is needed possibly? http://www.pastebin.ca/1360518
<MacProKubuntu64> it now lets me choose all resolutions
<mefisto__> MacProKubuntu64: that works now?
<MacProKubuntu64> Yes, 200+ fps in tuxracer :P
<mefisto__> MacProKubuntu64: you have 2 monitor sections, but your screen section is specifying the one without modelines. but if it's working, then leave it alone :)
<MacProKubuntu64> Oh yes it seems to be working alright so far
<mefisto__> MacProKubuntu64: oh you have 2 screen sections also
<MacProKubuntu64> sometimes I see what appears to be rainbow stactic even at the end of the kubuntu load screen is this common with ati drivers perhaps
<mefisto__> MacProKubuntu64: I have these options in the "Device" section http://paste.ubuntu.com/130909/ that got rid of ugly artifacts on mine
<MacProKubuntu64> oh okay thanks! you had those problems also?
<mefisto__> MacProKubuntu64: yes, and video playback was ugly too
<MacProKubuntu64> same here
<mefisto__> MacProKubuntu64: with compositing on, there is still some flickering on videos, but it's easy to disable (alt-shift-F11)
<MacProKubuntu64> nice, i will give it a try
<MacProKubuntu64> brb restartingX
<MacProKubuntu64> seems to be running nicer now thanks for the help mefisto__
<mefisto__> MacProKubuntu64: no prob
<corigo1> I'm trying to partition my drive from the live CD install, but I don't see an option for the swap partition.... does it have different nomenclature?
<husayn_> tell me an excellent P2P application on kubunntu like Emule
<Slartibartfast> corigo1: make an extra partition but instead of format it as ext3 make it a swap
<corigo1> thnx
<Slartibartfast> husayn_:  i thought there was amule which connects to the emule network
<Slartibartfast> husayn_: and there is http://www.frostwire.com/ ... for the limewire network
<husayn_> THanks... i m getting amule using sudo apt-get install amule
<RurouniJones> Anyone here using Konversation?
<hilx> sure
<RurouniJones> Cheers, just needed an example CTCP reply
<hilx>  u r welcome ;)
<hilx> [CTCP] CTCP-VERSION-Antwort von RurouniJones empfangen: Konversation 1.0.1 (C) 2002-2006 by the Konversation team.
<hilx> yours, in german ;)
<RurouniJones> It is now, I just modified the bouncer to reply using that
<guillaum> so, the list of installed packages from aptitute is it in /etc?
<hilx> dpkg --get-selections
<guillaum> thanks
<lemineur> lu all
<gabriel_> it's nice waking up to my daily kubuntu total freeze of the computer... :/
<hilx> give it a hug, it needs love
<sGun23> #ubuntu-au-chat
<gabriel_> hilx: hey, i'd have sex with it if it would help!
<matsumoto> how can i connect in irc.explosionirc?
<hilx> ;)
<gabriel_> what is the best way to check what kde version im running?
<hilx>  any help .. about KDE
<gabriel_> ehm
<carpii> most apps have an About App, and an About KDE in help menu
<gabriel_> hilx: it says release 3.5.10... i was expecting 4.2 something
<carpii> why were you expecting 4.x ?
<Slartibartfast> gabriel_: depends on which program you use
<gabriel_> carpii: because i have 4.2 something installed
<Slartibartfast> gabriel_: if konversation then it is using 3.5.10 libs
<hilx> use KDE4 app
<gabriel_> Slartibartfast: aha i see
<hilx> konversation not ported yet
<carpii> ok maybe the app isnt the best way to see what version youre running
<carpii> but 3.5 is quite different from 4.x, so its pretty easy to tell
<hilx> Dolphin is a good choice ;)
<gabriel_> and amarok is not ported as well?
<hilx> x-act
<gabriel_> i wonder if it's amarok that makes my computer crash on a daily basis
<Slartibartfast> gabriel_: it also can be a buggy nvidia driver ...
<gabriel_> Slartibartfast: yeah, actually it has freezed when i'm not playing music as well
<hilx> actually in jaunty alpha amarok is...
<gabriel_> however, this morning all i did was start amarok and start playback of music and then left the computer. some 10-15 minutes later it freezes, playing the audio in a loop
<Slartibartfast> i had a lot of crashes in Jaunty with the 180.35 nvidia driver
<gabriel_> Slartibartfast: i'm running 177 nvidia, and kde 4.2.0 as far as i can tell
<gabriel_> kubuntu 8.10
<mefisto__> kded4 --version    will tell you what version kde 4 you have
<gabriel_> KDE: 4.2.00 (KDE 4.2.0)
<gabriel_> sometimes i get rendering bugs also, when moving windows or someting
<gabriel_> as it stands now, running windows vista is far more stable :(
<gabriel_> hmm it says 4.2 are not supported by Canonical, and might not be stable? So.. can i switch back to kde4.0 somehow?
<Dr_Willis> you could..
<Dr_Willis> but you proberly will find it more stable then 4.0
<Dr_Willis> if you really wanted stable..  I wouldent use kde4 at all :)
<gabriel_> :*(
<gabriel_> i want stable AND good looking, is that too much to ask??
<maco> gabriel_: *cynic hat on* yes
<gabriel_> %&%"8("#/&½!!!!
<Dr_Willis> I find JWM+Rox Filer stable and good looking :)
<gabriel_> haven't even heard of that?
<gabriel_> what is it?
<Dr_Willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1.1 (intrepid), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info rox-filer
<ubottu> rox-filer (source: rox): A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5-1build1 (intrepid), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis the only screenshot i saw of that was... well, ugly :)
<Dr_Willis> No..you are thinking lots of fluff is pretty...
<Dr_Willis> i perfer nice simle layout and fonts..
<gabriel_> whatever gets you laid ;)
<Dr_Willis> I for one dont need icons in the 'menus'
<gabriel_> i guess i will have to run gnome instead :/
<Dr_Willis> this is linux.. use what you want.
<Dr_Willis> 'Your OS , Your Way'
<hilx> even fluxbox has icons in menus these days ;)
 * gabriel_ is back after another crash.. this time probably caused by firefox/youtube
<piolinjazz> como puedo proteger la red de mi laptop me refiero a k no entran a traves de la red a mis archivos
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<corigo1> how can I quickly and easily get network sharing access between 2 kubunut PCs on my LAN?
<Dr_Willis> ive heard firesarter can do it in just a few clicks.. but not used it
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/firestarter-firewall-for-your-ubuntu-desktop.html
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait.. you refering to shared Dirctories?
<Dr_Willis> had another channel the guy wanted to share his Connection. :)
<Hancok> hi, how can i access ext3 file system on windows xp?
<corigo1> hancok: http://www.ext2fsd.com/projects/projects.htm#ext2fsr
<Hancok> corigo1 thx
<Dr_Willis> !ext2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<Dr_Willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Hancok> how can i know on which port is my modem connected?
<Dr_Willis> there ya go Hancok  - that driver works.. but i would disable it when not needed.
<Hancok> Dr_Willis i have installed fs-driver on windows but i dont see the ext3 system. why?
<Dr_Willis> Hancok,  you did read the docs and used the tool in the control-panel?
<Hancok> Dr_Willis do i have to enable it? how to enable it?
<Dr_Willis> read the docs.. it has a control panel applet
<Hancok> i cant find any control panal;
<Hancok> ok
<Dr_Willis> in the windows control panel stuff.. thers a new icon
<Hancok> where to see docs?
<Hancok> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> docs? I woudl guess at --> http://www.fs-driver.org :)
<Hancok> i enalbled that in control pannel. but its not showing up
<Dr_Willis> you use the pull down item and give it a letter.. then it should show up under the MyComputer stuff...
<Dr_Willis> hit F5 perhaps to force a refresh
<Hancok> nop. may be i have to restart
<Hancok> right?
<Dr_Willis> No idea
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall needing to.
<Hancok> ok.
<Hancok> lastly. iam using kubuntu. how can i know on which port is my modem connected?
<Dr_Willis> worked fine for me under vista..  dont recall trying it with XP.
<Dr_Willis> dident work at all under windows7
<Hancok> lastly. iam using kubuntu. how can i know on which port is my modem connected?
<Dr_Willis> a dial up modem?
<Hancok> no.
<Hancok> ah. yes
<Hancok> i mean . not a winmodem.
<Hancok> its dialup
<Dr_Willis> <Dr_Willis> a dial up modem? <-- like i asked. :) lol
<Dr_Willis> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Hancok> iam just having trouble locating the real port . eg. tty0?
<Dr_Willis> ttys0 perhaps? ive no idea.  try one and work your way up..
<Dr_Willis> or check dmesg output for mention of it
<Hancok> dmesg output? whats that
<Hancok> ?
<Dr_Willis> the command 'dmesg' and its output
<Hancok> you mean i just write dmesg in terminal. and i out put i ll know the real port?
<Dr_Willis> You could of tried it - in the time it tookl you to ask that. :)
<hilx> could also appear as USB device, if it is one
<Dr_Willis> dmesg prints out LOADS of informatiomn
<Dr_Willis> you may have to 'filter' the info throguh grep to get  the info you need.
<Hancok> hilx is not usb. its com1 in windows
<Dr_Willis> ive not used a modem in years... so idont even kniow what they sjhow up as any more
<Dr_Willis> ttyS0 or was it ttys0 or tts0
<Dr_Willis> i forget. :)
<Hancok> Dr_Willis command in ful\l?    dmesg grep | ?
<Dr_Willis> dmesg | grep SOMEPATTERN
<Hancok> Dr_Willis what should be the pattren in my case
<Dr_Willis> ive havent the slightest idea
<Dr_Willis> try 'tty' ?
<Hancok> ok
<Hancok> dmesg | grep tty ?
<Dr_Willis> Try it and see.
<Hancok> ok. thanks alot..
<Hancok> :)
<Hancok> see ya .
<schummelpilz> hey, is someone eager to help a linux newbie with his thinkpad and tp-smapi and thinkpad-acpi?
<xlnt01> any news on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/338205
<xlnt01> Alpha6 can't load plasma, so no desktop...
<Tm_T> !jaunty | xlnt01
<ubottu> xlnt01: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<tim> hey, is someone eager to help a linux newbie with his thinkpad and tp-smapi and thinkpad-acpi? I'm sry net connection crashed last time
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> anyone can confirm problems using kopete with msn? kopete 0.70.0 seems not to connect to msn
<abdessamad> hi
<[agatha]> morning :) i am having a little issue with my wireless.. it is not major stuff but i would like to fix it
<[agatha]> when i boot the system, detects the wireless but i need to connect manually all the time
<[agatha]> i was using hardy heron before, and after that debian lenny,and it always connected automatically
<bazhang> did you associate the ap?
<[agatha]> hmm i don't think so bazhang what you mean by that?
<bazhang> let me get you a weblink [agatha]
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<[agatha]> thanks... the thing is that sometimes knetworkmanager does not start, and then i have to start it manually from the konsole... and there i see something like autoconnect <false> blabla so i guess it should be set to true... somehow
<[agatha]> oki i'm gonna read
<ubuntu_> allo?
<[agatha]> hmm bazhang but that is for avoiding the use of network manager?
<bazhang> [agatha], could be, especially if you want it to set on one particular ap
<ubuntu_> silly question wht is error 2 while GRUB is loding and how can I fix it?
<[agatha]> hmm but  my network manager is working fine (generally) unless it's unable to open network socket and then i need to run it manually... thing is that i cannot get it to autoconnect and it's weird for me since on lenny with kde4 i was not having any issue
<[agatha]> just a second bazhang i will get the console output while running it manually
<bazhang> ubuntu_, did you read the grub factoid?
<ubuntu_> mmh not yet
<ubuntu_> my konqueror is kinda slow!
<ubuntu_> =(
<bazhang> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> second link unless you have windows installed
<ubuntu_> I ws trying to test the kubuntu 8.10
<hilx> ubuntu_: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html#stage1_5
<[agatha]> http://pastebin.com/m2b432e35 the setting i am thinking about is in the line 13
<[agatha]> if there is some way to set it from false to true and if that would help
<hilx> maybe try in #kde
<[agatha]> may be an option i will try ;) thanks
<ubuntu_> okee got the info
<hilx> ;)
<ubuntu_> is ok if I try to restore the grub from the kubuntu 8.10 CD instead of the 8.04?
<hilx> should work
<ubuntu_> thnks !! is reboot time!!
<hilx> good luck then
<[agatha]> hmm now another question... i want to install gnome i am having some issues with skype and vlc on kde and i would like to use gnome as a backup... aptitude install ubuntu-desktop and that's all?
<bazhang> with sudo but yes
<[agatha]> thanks again bazhang
<[agatha]> few days ago i tried from adept and ended up having to format
<[agatha]> dunno why
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> i installed the programm cryptkeeper, now every time i plug in a usb device nautilus opens up. how can i prevent nautilus from automatically open up?
<dwarder> hi
<yaa_> did anybody use netams?
<noren> hi there
<noren> from where can i download vmlinuz-2.6.28-9-generic for amd64 ( jaunty alpha 6)
<noren> hi there
<noren> from where can i download vmlinuz-2.6.28-9-generic for amd64 ( jaunty alpha 6)
<klinac> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783?
<klinac> german?
<shmirgel> hi guys, I have a big problem
<Bwian> Hi
<shmirgel> I tried to restart kubuntu and it gave me a message "adapter1 disk information / no disk detected"
<Bwian> When was the message displayed? During boot? Shutdown?
<Bwian> What happens next?
<shmirgel> during boot
<noren> hey again
<shmirgel> nothing happens next
<Bwian> Which phase of the boot?
<Bwian> Can you try booting from a LiveCD?
<shmirgel> in the bios setup utility there are 6 SATA listed, the two hard drives I have, the cd-rom and 3 more that are marked as not detected
<onlooker> How come every GTK2 game/app wants gnome files all of a sudden (Pioneers, Firefox...)?
<shmirgel> I can try  booting from a LiveCD, my only worry is weather I'll keep my files
<moder> ddd
<noren> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<HackSam> hi there...i installed compiz in a Pendrive with a laptop with Nvidia...that works fine...the question now is, can I install ATI Drivers and just change Device in xorg whenever I switch between laptops having Nvidia or ATI?
<HackSam> I run BT4 based on ubuntu
<HackSam> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ydinlaskeuma> Applications->System->Hardware Drivers  says there are no restricted drivers installed, the two fields are empty and the only button available is "close". How do I use that to install ATI drivers?
<Ydinlaskeuma> The actual problem is that I have wrong resolution, and I can't find how to set my monitor make and model
<Ydinlaskeuma> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only asks about keyboard, and xorg.conf mentions only "Default Screen" and "Configured Monitor"
<tarfart> hi
<tarfart> how do i enable transparent windows on intrepid?
<tarfart> im new to kde 4, and didnt have to enable transparent windows on 3.5
<JontheEchidna> tarfart: Go to System Settings -> Desktop module. There should be a desktop effects section inside
<Ydinlaskeuma> desktop effects -> all effects -> translucency
<tarfart> i get an error message saying it's failing.
<tarfart> it says Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<tarfart> which is opengl
<tarfart> fuck it.
<bazhang> please watch the language
<tarfart> dumb linux crap sucks.
<Bwian> tarfart: Do you seriously expect people to help you with your problem if you are showing this attitude?
<Ydinlaskeuma> try changing the compositing type as suggested
<user1_> how do i play mp3 and have other codecs. whats the package name for kubuntu 6.10 ?
<bazhang> user1_, that is eol; try upgrading to a newer version
<bazhang> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<user1_> bazhang:  eol?
<bazhang> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tarfart> xrender is the only other option
<tarfart> oh well
<tarfart> ok now it works
<tarfart> i always thought opengl was better
<Ydinlaskeuma> it might work with a different display driver
<user1_> bazhang:  ya but the package for mp3 and encoders still exists........
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> user1_, you are crossposting here and in #ubuntu ?
<tarfart> ugh, but konsole's tranparent setting doesen't even work
<tarfart> the other windows are transparent.
<bazhang> tarfart, get yakuake
<tarfart> no.
<tarfart> i dont like that
<tarfart> dumb linux crap still sucks.
<bazhang> tarfart, its not for everyone.
<bazhang> tarfart, but complaining wont fix things
<tarfart> kde 3.5 actually worked.
<tarfart> e430761c3a995b49e1b14d47c9dfe78e319c0453
<tarfart> http://friendfeed.s3.amazonaws.com/e430761c3a995b49e1b14d47c9dfe78e319c0453
<bazhang> tarfart, dont paste that in here
<noren> any one having amd64 setup here
<noren> i wanted help with the menu list entry
<powerhouse_b> hello
<tarfart> bazhang: :)
<jehrymine> hello
<tarfart> how do you drag an icon on the desktop from the kmenu and have still remain in kmenu ?
<sdf2> kde or gnome? :D
<tarfart> i deleted some icons, and now they're not to under kmenu.
<tarfart> kde
<tarfart> apt-get remove; apt-get install doesent even bring em back.
<tarfart> is this one of those things that you Cant do linux?
<tarfart> i dont see why kde cant just let you have an icon in both kmenu and the desktop
<tarfart> and i find the fact that invoking a program right clicking the icon under kmenu is poor design.
<tarfart> why does linux have to be so annoying?
<sdf2> linux isn't annoying
<tarfart> um... yes. it makes everything harder.
<RurouniJones> Er, yo click, drag and then in the little menu that comes up you click "Copy here"
<RurouniJones> I fail to see the barrrier
<tarfart> there is no menu
<RurouniJones> which version of KDE
<tarfart> 4.2
<RurouniJones> Ah, can't help you then
<tarfart> so how do i get Wireshark (as root)  icon back?
<bazhang> tarfart, as root?
<tarfart> apt-get remove wireshark; apt-get install wireshark;  doesent
<tarfart> no.
<tarfart> there was an icon, ---->  "Wireshark (as root)"
<bazhang> <tarfart> so how do i get Wireshark (as root)  icon back?  as root?
<tarfart> and ---> Wireshark
<tarfart> ok... howabout this.
<tarfart> how do i un install wireshark
<tarfart> apt-get remove didn't do it's job
<bazhang> how was it installed
<tarfart> apt-get install ??
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com with output of sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> also paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list
<BadEagle> <-- noob... KDE vs Gnome?
<Tm_T> !best | BadEagle
<ubottu> BadEagle: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tarfart> this linux crap sucks.  the first time i installed wire shark, it provided 2 icons under kmenu "Wireshark" and "Wireshark as root"
<bazhang> BadEagle, offtopic chat in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<tarfart> now when i run, apt-get remove wireshark; apt-get install wireshark, all thats there is "Wire shark"
<tarfart> where is "Wireshark as root"
<bazhang> tarfart, please pastebin what I have asked
<Evelynn> Anyone knows witch package provides Font and Style tabs in KDE's System-Settings ?
<informatica> hola
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tarfart> http://rafb.net/p/W4Pyl928.html
<BadEagle> bestbot is my friend now.
<tarfart> bazhang: http://rafb.net/p/W4Pyl928.html
<tarfart> im going to bed.
<tarfart> this linux garbage is giving me a head ache
<BadEagle> i just passed emo. can you smell it?
<ubuntu_> hi need some helpwith chroot
<BadEagle> hi, ubuntu_, is chroot the thing that sets permissions?
<ubuntu_> am running a live cd and trying to install linux image generic in /media/disk ... how to give the write accccess
<gohmifune> BadEagle: I think that's chmod
<BadEagle> is it possible it's not a permission problem and is instead a disk format problem?
<gohmifune> what's the problem?
<BadEagle> he's running ubuntu live cd and can't isntall linux image generic in /media/disk
<BadEagle> that's what he says anyway, i have no idea what it means
<ubuntu_> i am trying to fix my jaunty install by running a live cd
<gohmifune> how's it broken?
<ubuntu_> gohmifune: after i installed my jaunty the boot grub menu list does not have any entry for me to boot into the system
<ubuntu_> so some one said i sud get linux image generic
<gohmifune> I don't know what that would do personally, other than giving you a fresh install maybe.
<gohmifune> are you multi-booting?
<gohmifune> with windows maybe?
<drostie> When you say "does not have any entry for me to boot into the system," do you mean that it has entries that don't work?
<ubuntu_> yees i do have windows also installed
<ubuntu_> hi drostie
<bazhang> ubuntu_, #ubuntu+1 for that
<drostie> Or does it just have no entries other than the option to boot into Windows?
<ubuntu_> bazhang> i am comming frm there only
<BadEagle> bazhang is a router ;)
<ubuntu_> drostie: it has no entries
<bazhang> ubuntu_, that is the channel to discuss in thanks (ie not here)
<ubuntu_> other than memtest
<drostie> bazhang: As far as I can tell, the problem isn't jaunty-specific, so it's fine that ubuntu_ discusses it here.
<ubuntu_> bazhang: well as u say
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bazhang> drostie, ^^
<BadEagle> lawl
<BadEagle> yeah software breaks if you don't change the oil regularly
<drostie> bazhang: please reread what I said and then tell me how the hell that's relevant.
<drostie> If the problem isn't Jaunty-specific, then it's fine to talk here about it.
<bazhang> he is using jaunty. he wants a fix.
<tashana> HELO
<BadEagle> BOOMER
<ubuntu_> dont fight i will leave now... PEACCE
<tashana> I NED HELP
<bazhang> he is crossposting there and here.
<drostie> bazhang: and? I'm also using jaunty. OMG I CAN'T TALK ABOUT KUBUNTU ANYMORE OH NOEZ.
<drostie> gimme a break.
 * BadEagle sniffs, makes a face like he smells something.
<drostie> crossposting isn't against the rules either, afaik.
<BadEagle> with what, tashana?
<bazhang> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<tashana> тут есть говорящие по русски?
<bazhang> tashana, #ubuntu-ru
<BadEagle> <3 bazhang the router
<drostie> Well, let me be more specific: He said he had posted in #ubuntu+1 and received no attention. And a quick /join to #ubuntu+1 shows that it's apparently quiet right now.
<tashana> tnx)
<bazhang> and that is the channel to discuss it in.
<drostie> bottom line, you're trying to stop people from getting meaningful help for no good reason. Why?
<BadEagle> it's his job
<drostie> No, #ubuntu+1 is for jaunty-specific issues. If you like we can send him over to #grub. But the issue isn't jaunty-specific.
<drostie> Or at least, we don't know if it is or not yet. :\
<BadEagle> well if you got 50 folders
<BadEagle> and 150 files
<BadEagle> you have to come up with a way to put 3 files in each folder :P
<BadEagle> that way each folder can comfortably hold the number of files in it
<bazhang> meaningful help? why not join him there then? the channel policies are such that unreleased versions are discussed in the +1 channel.
<bazhang> dont know why that is so hard to fathom really.
<soulasassin> anbody good with installation issues?
<BadEagle> packages or the os?
<drostie> bazhang: he's not discussing unreleased versions.
<drostie> Anyway, you're a hypocrite. You should have told yourself to bring this to #kubuntu-offtopic by now :-P
<soulasassin> the os itself. is there any reason you can think of why a certain version of kubuntu wont install on a certain hard drive, but another version will
<BadEagle> size?
<bazhang> <ubuntu_> i am trying to fix my jaunty install by running a live cd drostie ??
<soulasassin> the drive is a 160gb maxtor drive
<drostie> bazhang: and? That's not saying "OH WOW JAUNTY IS SO COOL".
<soulasassin> 8.10 wont install at all, but the alpha 6 build of jaunty does
<BadEagle> ahh, i sure feel like a noncompoop when it comes to hardware and drivers these days
<BadEagle> *nincompoop
<drostie> or "hey is knetworkmanager broken for anyone else under jaunty?"
<BadEagle> where does it quit/die/freeze/error out, soulasassin?
<drostie> soulasassin: what happens when you open the drive with Ubiquity? It just doesn't appear?
<drostie> [Ubiquity = the LiveCD installer.\
<BadEagle> #kubuntu-offtopic
<BadEagle> oops, missed the /join
<soulasassin> gets about 60% of the way through copying th files to the drive, and then gives me a read/write error. ive already tried redownloading the image and reburning and even replaced the cd drive
<soulasassin> same thing happens
<soulasassin> yet jaunty installs fine on the same drive
<drostie> soulasassin: weird. think fsck-ing the drive might show something useful?
<bazhang> soulasassin, and you md5'd the iso?
<soulasassin> certainly did
<BadEagle> you might try installing hardy heron and upgrading to 8.10, but that just avoids the problem
<bazhang> soulasassin, what about cd integrity check after burning at low speed?
<bazhang> soulasassin, and what kernel boot options did you try and apply?
<soulasassin> i tried verifying the burn afterwards and it all came back fine
<soulasassin> kernel boot options? im totally new to linux lol. id consider myself a power user on windows but linux is all new to me
<soulasassin> if you mean what options i selected for the install
<bazhang> soulasassin, try and remove quiet and splash from the kernel you are booting so you can see the exact error messages
<BadEagle> -withbutter OR -nobutter
<soulasassin> ill give it a go later on. the drive i was having issues with is in the machine im on now, running jaunty
<bazhang> soulasassin, #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussion thanks
<drostie> bazhang: ... he was having trouble installing Intrepid, so he successfully installed Jaunty. He wanted to know why Intrepid was bad, so you forwarded him to #ubuntu+1.
<drostie> Could you stop being a robot? It's worthless.
<bazhang> drostie, please stop
<lovre> offtopic, sorry, does anyone know what this stands for: ||x||
<drostie> lovre: generally, the norm or length of a vector.
<drostie> bazhang: please stop criticizing you for reacting naively to the keyword "jaunty"?
<davo_> hello
<lovre> drostie: isnt absolute |x| enough?
<bazhang> drostie, stop with the attitude.
<drostie> Or for the fact that you're trying to stop people from getting help?
<davo_> how to make kde looks beautiful
<BadEagle> like, themes?
<davo_> regarding with start pane
<drostie> lovre: one usually uses |x| to denote an absolute value. But it depends on personal preference.
<lovre> drostie: well, i have allways used |x| on vectors to get length. Now im a bit confused with this notation........
<Ydinlaskeuma2> I still have wrong resolution, how do I set monitor make and model in Kubuntu? Already tried "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and editing xorg.conf as instructed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Configuring%20X.org, which broke X unbootable. After "Xorg -configure" I'm back where I started.
<koiann> ae
<koiann> o/
<drostie> bazhang: would you at least acknowledge that you were wrong in this particular case?
<bazhang> Ydinlaskeuma2, what about system settings display? do hardware drivers show the restricted driver in use
<Ydinlaskeuma2> No restricted, and in "Hardware drivers" the only available button is "close"
<Ydinlaskeuma2> System settings -> display is pointless, lets me only choose from a couple small resolutions. No monitor selection there
<koiann> someone from manaus?
<bazhang> Ydinlaskeuma2, you installed the correct driver? for which card?
 * BadEagle sneezes.
<drostie> What resolution are you trying to run, exactly?
<Ydinlaskeuma2> 1600x1200, or anything that makes headache go away (crt)
<killermach> I have a config file (text) which I am editing. I want to use diff and patch , does anyone know a good tutorial?
<Ydinlaskeuma2> Up there I said I tried to install correct open driver via editing xorg.conf, but it broke X
<drostie> So you have the wrong driver now, or what?
<Ydinlaskeuma2> no driver yet
<BluesKaj> "morning
<bazhang> hi
<drostie> killermach: type [man diff] into a terminal to read the manpage.
<drostie> Ydinlaskeuma2: and what's your video card?
<Ydinlaskeuma2> Oh, actually xorg.conf Section Device / Drives says "radeon" now
<Ydinlaskeuma2> It's ATI radeon fsc, which is a 7000 according to...
<drostie> ok. Does K > System Settings > Display now have useful resolutions in it?
<drostie> or still not?
<Ydinlaskeuma2> No useful ones, I suspect undetected monitor
<Tm_T> Ydinlaskeuma2: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<Tm_T> Ydinlaskeuma2: also there's #kubuntu-fi channel if you prefer finnish
<Ydinlaskeuma2> ...adapter type according to lspci | grep -i vga
<drostie> Ydinlaskeuma2: I dunno. It seems like today, all monitors tend to work with sane default settings. But I don't know the specifics about your monitor.
<drostie> Did the livecd detect your resolution just fine, or also not?
<Ydinlaskeuma2> http://pastebin.com/m63b2c31    I suspect low population on any Finnish language anything.
<stronda> quem eh brasileiro ai?
<Ydinlaskeuma2> I didn't try live before installing.
<Ydinlaskeuma2> Could try now if useful?
<BadEagle> !lng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lng
<BadEagle> !lang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang
<bazhang> stronda, #ubuntu-br
<lovre>  i have a question about wine. Does it support DirectX or some other hardware acceleration?
<BadEagle> yes, directx
<jonatas> pessoal to com um problema sera q alguem pode me ajudar??
<BadEagle> i heard it converts directx to opengl calls on the fly
<killermach> drostie: been doing that.. and now I can create and apply a patch
<killermach> drostie: here is the delima.. I need to patch several files with the same patch, but each file will have a different filename
<drostie> shell script?
<drostie> Or maybe you can somehow organize them all in one directory and let bash use a * wildcard? (Might not work, depending on the exact geometry of these files.)
<killermach> drostie: yeah .. but I want to make sure that patch doesn't already have this feature.. so I prevent 're-invent of the wheel'
<drostie> !br | jonatas
<ubottu> jonatas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Ydinlaskeuma2> Does that pastebinful suggest that this undetectedness is the monitor's fault? Because this monitor is Nokia 445M, but I could try a slightly newer 445Xi too
<drostie> killermach: well, then you'll have to figure out which one has the feature and which does not.
<Tm_T> Ydinlaskeuma2: your suspection about finnish channel is unfounded, but anyway, will look at your paste now
<Tm_T> Ydinlaskeuma2: your monitor is in disconnect/connect loop, that's humorous, broken cables?
<Ydinlaskeuma2> Oh. I will connect the other monitor and retry "Xorg -configure". Thanks.
<killermach> drostie: yep.. so I'm searching for tutorials on crafty ways to use the diff and patch tools
<Tm_T> Ydinlaskeuma2: ole hyvä, poikaseni
<gogita> Hallo all
<BadEagle> hey
<lovre> can i install SUSE software on Kubuntu?
<lovre> I want to install Xilinx ISE/Webpack, but it is only available for Redhat and SUSE. What do i do?
<bazhang> lovre, no
<lovre> you can run windows applications on linux, but you cant run linux application on linux. Hmm
<bazhang> lovre, is rpm
<lovre> ?
<Slartibartfast> lovre: you can convert the RPM to a DEB file ... with alien
<lovre> alien as in little green?
<Slartibartfast> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Slartibartfast> sudo apt-get install alien
<lovre> but it's quite dangerous and unsupported
<lovre> what can happen?
<Slartibartfast> that is not working as expected
<lovre> ok
<lovre> ill try it. Thanx
<Slartibartfast> it is not supported by Ubuntu .. because you will install something what is not made by them
<lovre> thats seems reasonable.
<lovre> not.
<Slartibartfast> after install alien ... do ... sudo dpkg -i with-alien-converted-package.deb
<BadEagle> .deb goes ok usually
<lovre> ok
<Slartibartfast> can try ...
<lovre> yes
<lovre> anyway, do you people use antivirus softwarE?
<lovre> i dont but wonder is there a need?
<BadEagle> lol
<Slartibartfast> no need :-) .. virusses is more of that other OS
<BadEagle> i've never used anything on ubuntu
<lovre> i guessed so. But i see on forums people are installing stuff, so i go wtf?
<Ariadnax> hello
<Ariadnax> i am having trouble with kontact
<Slartibartfast> lovre: it's all about the philosophy. This is much different as in the world of that other OS ... Everything is opensource, can't hide your nasty backdoors
<lovre> i see
<lovre> other os meaning wingows :D
<Slartibartfast> :-) right
<opop> hey, is there a means to have a double-wide background span two displays in plasma in kde 4.2?
<opop> hai, btw
<lovre> why doesnt windows follow some of the ideas from linux, or are they so messed up in spaggheti they cant really do anything about it? but that is another offtopic
<Slartibartfast> There people like to use warez ... which many times have the additional fun :-)
<Slartibartfast> in Linux no need to use "warez"
<opop> in windows no need to use warez.  may as well open your wrists
<lovre> windows sux, but they still got monopoly on some important stuff.
<lovre> like FPGA design tools (xilinx), or VisualDSP++, bunch electronics stuff
<ubuntu_> my live cd doesnot go furter from 'searching repositories. security updats' while i am installing kubuntu 7.10. when i restart  without live cd. it says. grub error 15. how can i resolve grub error?
<Slartibartfast> Why Microsoft makes windows like it is? ... Because it is all about control and power ... They bought the OEM support, they got their monopoly and build their incompatibility, which now is their power of control
<Slartibartfast> and it makes them a lot of money
 * opop yawns
<lovre> Slartibartfast: it will be the end of them. Even now, many people abandon windows, because of virus problems. They cant get rid of that.
<bobbob1016> For some reason, kde4.2 isn't playing nice with compiz.  When I have a fullscreen window, the contents go white, then the whole screen, any ideas?
<Jahman> hi
<Slartibartfast> lovre: anyway ... not my problem :-) ...
<shadeslayer> a tiny question if i may
<lovre> ye: D
<shadeslayer> has 4.2 been moved to intrepid repos??
<ubuntu_> my live cd doesnot go furter from 'searching repositories. security updats' while i am installing kubuntu 7.10. when i restart  without live cd. it says. grub error 15. how can i resolve grub error?
<noren> hi there
<noren> hi there i got this fresh install of jaunty but the plasma not working
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu+1
<hardaysknight> can anyone tell me how to install window decorations in kde 4.2?
<Marcix> hi everybody
<Marcix> i have kubuntu 8.10 on x64 , and a tew-644 not working with ndiswrapper
<Marcix> it installs it correctly , it can also snif wifi connections but can't gain the connection with both wep and wpa2 protection
<Marcix> using knetowrk-manager
<Marcix> what can i do?
<shadeslayer> looks like 4.2 has been moved to intrepid repos as the guide does not mention adding a repo
<shadeslayer> ok thanks
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: it's in backports
<shadeslayer> backports??
<Tm_T> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<shadeslayer> oh o i get it.so i just enable the recommended updates in the updates tab right??
<shadeslayer> and ill have 4.2
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I think it's called "unsupported updates" or something, look the website ubottu mentioned
<hardaysknight> can anyone tell me how to install window decorations in kde 4.2?
<shadeslayer> ill have a look,Thanks
<onlooker> How do I make Konversation open irc:// links from my browser (which is Konqueror)?
<hardaysknight> i cant figure out how to install dekorator
<Marcix> i have kubuntu 8.10 on x64 , and a tew-644 not working with ndiswrapper
<Marcix> it installs it correctly , it can also snif wifi connections but can't gain the connection with both wep and wpa2 protection
<Marcix> what can i do?
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> Can someone advise me on the best video editing software for Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<draik_> Jampiter: I've only used it once a while back and it did what I needed; Qdvdauthor
<draik_> !qdvdauthor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qdvdauthor
<bazhang> !info qdvdauthor
<ubottu> qdvdauthor (source: qdvdauthor): GUI frontend for dvdauthor and other related tools. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:1.2.0-0.0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4316 kB, installed size 9328 kB
<draik_> IIRC, k9copy will use that app if you want to edit an existing DVD.
<draik_> Thanks bazhang
<bazhang> for ripping get the ppa of handbrake
<lean2501> hi! i installed latest kubuntu in my msi wind, along with xp, the thing is that in kubuntu i have no internet connection, any clue? i configurated both the same
<Jayrock> If I want to open a tarball in a different directory, how do I do that?
<BluesKaj> lean2501 , laptop or desktop , and which ethernet card ?
<Jayrock> So I have a tarball on a remote server, and I want to save all of the separate files somewhere else (like my hard drive) - how do I do that?  I'm a n00b, obviously.
<ActionParsnip1> Jayrock: download the tar then run  tar zxvf <file> and it will extract
<Jayrock> Yah that extracts it - but to where?
<ActionParsnip1> then rm the tarball
<ActionParsnip1> Jayrock: it will create a folder with the same name as the tarball in the same folder
<Jayrock> Oh...well then fantastic.  I thought it just created all the files in that location.  Thank you!
<lean2501> BluesKaj, msi wind
<lean2501> the driver i need i think its r8180
<lean2501> yes that it is
<Jayrock> Also I thought it was xvfz, it's zxvf?
<ActionParsnip1> Jayrock: wherever the tar is, if you run that command it will be iin the pwd
<BluesKaj> yes lean2501, msi wind makes a desktop as well as laptops, so which is it ?
<user1>  i just installed kubuntu 7.10 .every thing on internet is working. dowlloads and chat. but i cannot browse anything by konqueror. why. how to resolve?
<ActionParsnip1> Jayrock: doesnt matter, you can mix it up as you wish
<ActionParsnip1> Jayrock: you could use vxfz if it floats your boat
<lean2501> BluesKaj, ha sorry, a laptop
<ActionParsnip1> Jayrock: same thing exactly
<Jayrock> Thanks again
<BluesKaj> Jayrock , for tar,bz2 use tar -jxvf, for gz use tar -xzvf
 * ActionParsnip1 has scripts to extract both
<Jayrock> xzvf for .tgz too?
<user1>  i just installed kubuntu 7.10 .every thing on internet is working. dowlloads and chat. but i cannot browse anything by konqueror. why. how to resolve?
<BluesKaj> Jayrock , yes
<ActionParsnip1> Jayrock: yes i believe so
<Jayrock> It says the directories within the tar file don't exist...which is frustrating (the whole problem is I don't have code for make something work and it was *supposedly* uploaded into this tarball)
<ActionParsnip1> user1: can you ping names of websites?
<ActionParsnip1> Jayrock: what is the tarball of exactly?
<Jayrock> A loooooong list of programming files - mostly matlab but some perl and mathematica too
<BluesKaj> lean2501 , to find your network card, lspci | grep Ethernet , in the terminal
<user1> ActionParsnip how can i ping>
<user1> ?
<ActionParsnip1> user1: ping www.rathergood.com
<user1> ActionParsnip
<user1> PING yahoo.com (206.190.60.37) 56(84) bytes of data.
<user1> 64 bytes from w2.rc.vip.re4.yahoo.com (206.190.60.37): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=623 ms
<ActionParsnip1> user1: ok so dns is working
<lean2501> lol i remember now
<user1> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip1> user1: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install konqueror*
<lean2501> BluesKaj, i used to have internet when i installed the first time, but the other day i made a update
<lean2501> i think it updated the kernel
<lean2501> so i think because of that i have no internet connection now
<ActionParsnip1> lean2501: if you compiled your network drivers, you will need to recompile or the new kernel
<user1> ActionParsnip what is the package name for restricted codecs. mp3 etc. i think its kubuntu restricted extras. need the exact name and repo containing it. 2. i think there is a problem in konqueror offline and online mode. you know hoe to get there ?
<ActionParsnip1> lean2501: if the old kerenl works for you there is no reason to upgrade to the newerr version
<lean2501> no i dont compiled them
<BluesKaj> lean2501, i think you just need to make a new connection in knetwork manager , eth0
<lean2501> BluesKaj, i did it, doesnt work
<ActionParsnip1> user1: maybe its in file -> offline mode
<ActionParsnip1> user1: i dont use konqueror but i can make educated guesses
<lean2501> ActionParsnip1, how can i recompile the driver now?
<user1> ActionParsnip not file menu
<ActionParsnip1> lean2501: you could reboot to the old kernel, get the driver, boot to the new kernel, then recompile
<ActionParsnip1> user1: http://fixunix.com/suse/260500-konqueror-offline-mode.html
<BluesKaj> lean2501, did you give the connection a name like 'eth0 '
<Jayrock> So if I try the tar command and I get some riduculously long list of errors like "tar: dir/file: Cannot open: No such file or directory" that means there's nothing in the tarball, right?  Or could I have done something wrong somehow?
<ActionParsnip1> Jayrock: maybe the tar is corrupt
<lean2501> BluesKaj, yes
<lean2501> ActionParsnip1, but how i recompile? the first time i dont compile it
<ActionParsnip1> lean2501: then you dont have to compile it if you didnt with the old kernel
<ActionParsnip1> lean2501: if you boot to the old kernel and run:   lsmod > ~/old.txt
<ActionParsnip1> lean2501: and boot to the new kerenl and run: lsmod > ~/new.txt
<lean2501> ActionParsnip1, haa let see
<ActionParsnip1> lean2501: you can compare the probes modules to see what is different
<user1> ActionParsnip i cant open the web
<user1> rembember
<ActionParsnip1> user1: d'oh
<ActionParsnip1> user1: -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Cache -> Offline browsing mode
<ActionParsnip1> user1: better?
<ActionParsnip1> user1: ive seen folks ask this loads
<user1> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip1> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<decembre> hello
<victim> hi
<Beardbar> im running jaunty, did adept package manager go away now in kde 4.2? what is it now?
<decembre> I have a problem wit my xorg
<ActionParsnip1> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<decembre> it eats a lot of my cpu power
<decembre> I am allways at 100 %
<decembre> I don't know where ùis the bug !
<lean2501> ActionParsnip1, thanks
<user1> ActionParsnip seems its already 'keep cache in sync mode'
<user1> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<decembre> It doesn't come from nvidia or driver, because I change to nv in xorg.conf, and it still slow the machine
<ActionParsnip1> lean2501: np man
 * ildyakonov is away: ïÔÏÛ£Ì.
<jim> hi
<ActionParsnip1> !away > fut_away
<ubottu> fut_away, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> hi,my friend is trying to update to kde 4.2,but the packages are not being installed
<shadeslayer> all of them are being kept back
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> oooh it worked
<shadeslayer> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: np man
<Beardbar> anyone running jaunty? whats the deal with the package manager, kpackage it is now?
<sirbryanheart> Hi Guys!
<brad_> I've got the kde4.2 blues
<brad_> i can't load the desktop
<ActionParsnip1> brad_: have you tried resetting xorg.conf
<Jayrock> Hello again, so how do I copy the files from a remote server on cygwin onto my harddrive?
<ActionParsnip1> brad_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jayrock> just mv?
<brad_> it's a plasma error
<drsjp> If anyone is in here that can answer this simple question, should one, or should one not install Kubuntu now, or should one or should one not install KDE4.2 on an Ubuntu 8.10 machine at this time?
<brad_> i was tranfering a file, and i tryed to stop it and plamsa died, and now it won't reload
<ActionParsnip1> brad_: ahh
<brad_> if I mv .kde .kde-trash it will load, but I'm sick of loosing my settings
<ActionParsnip1> brad_: bring up konsole
<ActionParsnip1> brad_: launch plasma
<brad_> that crashs on startup
<brad_> crashes
<alarm> hello, which is the best player for video on demand ? (plugin for firefox to play online streamed tv)
<brad_> http://pastebin.com/mad66bb3
<alarm> mplayer seems not really what i want. vlc doesnt work at all
<ActionParsnip1> brad_: then run: cd ~/.kde; find -name plasma*
<brad_> kwin is still pretty
<ActionParsnip1> brad_: then rename the files it finds
<victim> The file or folder help:/kmail/index.html does not exist.
<victim> where can I find it?
<brad_> ok, now I'm going to make a backup of those files
<ActionParsnip1> brad_: best way. just rename them
<brad_> after I reset them, I'm making a backup
<ActionParsnip1> brad_: as long as the files dont exist, they will be recreated
<brad_> yea, but then my settings all get lost
<untiled> does anyone know if is possible to sync an iphone (mounted with ipod-convenience) with amarok 2?
<ActionParsnip1> brad_: true but it makes stuff work, you can either rename back and trouble shoot that or repopulate the blank settings
<brad_> if I have to reset my setting one mor time, I'm going for get kde and just run xterm
<gmclachl> untiled: I don't know for sure but I think you would be licky if you could
<gmclachl> AFAIK amarok doesn't support playlists on the ipod
<ActionParsnip1> brad_: try lxde
<ActionParsnip1> gmclachl: i think it does
<alarm> which is the best player for video on demand ? (plugin for firefox to play online streamed tv)
<gmclachl> ActionParsnip I don;t think so, you can copy your library across but I don't think playlists work
<gmclachl> I had to drop back to 1.4.3
<Tm_T> gmclachl: to 1.4.3 ?!
<Tm_T> why that old?
<gmclachl> Tm_T: actually it is 1.4.10
<Tm_T> phew
<gmclachl> either way Amarok2 has not filled me with joy, but it's very much a work in progress
<Tm_T> gmclachl: development version is rocking (;)
<ActionParsnip1> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<gmclachl> Tm_T: does it have playlist support for ipods?
<gmclachl> ActionParsnip1: there is no option in amarok 2 to sync playlists
<Tm_T> gmclachl: should, though I don't own any ipod or other portable player so cannot say for sure
<ActionParsnip1> gmclachl: i dont use ipods. i think they are wothless
<gmclachl> ActionParsnip1: that may be the case, but a lot of people do
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> gmclachl: i know, its funny
<ubuntu_> I was trying to install jaunty, but ubiquity doesn't display any partitions, nor I'm able to make changes to the partition table
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ubuntu_> thank :)
<haba7> hi all! has someone got network-manager-kde and network-manager-openvpn working together? i'm struggling with https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/287875
<Tm_T> haba7: what Ubuntu release?
<haba7> intrepid
<Tm_T> hmm, and KDE version then?
<haba7> kde4... 4.1.4 i guess
<Tm_T> haba7: may I recommend to upgrade to 4.2?
<Tm_T> !backports | haba7
<ubottu> haba7: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<haba7> i c...
<Tm_T> ic?
<haba7> i c... i see... thinking...
<Tm_T> haba7: ah, I already did read it as intercity... using whole words is good thing (;)
<haba7> yes, thanks for the advice
<noren_> is DaSkreech here
<DaSkreech> hi
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: lo
<DaSkreech> hiu Tm_T
<DaSkreech> noren_:   https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=185741#c3
<andrew_> hola
<andrew_> necesito ayuda soy nuevo en esto :p
<andrew_> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<fosco__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<andrew_> hi
<andrew_> somebody can help me
<fosco__> just ask your question
<andrew_> i am trying to install amarok
<andrew_> but i can't
<andrew_> and i come from chile
<fosco__> sudo apt-get install amarok
<andrew_> so i don't speak english very good
<andrew_> no resulta
<andrew_> don't work
<fosco__> can you post the error message?
<andrew_> wait
<andrew_> i download the packacge
<andrew_> but i can't install from these
<andrew_> can u help me
<andrew_> i know that i must to install by konsole
<andrew_> but this dosn't work
<andrew_> does't*
<p_quarles> andrew_: post the actual error message; don't paraphrase
<andrew_>  install /home/andrew/Documentos/amarok-2.0.1.1.tar.bz2
<andrew_> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<andrew_> Creando árbol de dependencias
<andrew_> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<andrew_> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete
<andrew_> this is
<Tm_T> andrew_: don't do it that way
<andrew_> how?
<Tm_T> use packages
<Tm_T> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Tm_T> andrew_: see that last url
<fosco__> andrew_,  sudo apt-get install amarok
<andrew_> but if i want to prove the lastest version
<andrew_> because amarok hava amarok 2.0.1.1
<andrew_> and this i download
<andrew_> can you explainme
<fosco__> you'd better use the version in repos
<Tm_T> andrew_: latest Amarok is packaged to Kubuntu already, you don't need to compile it yourself
<andrew_> aaah xD!
<Tm_T> !neon | andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<Tm_T> if you like unstable ^
<andrew_> ajajajajaj
<andrew_> sorry
<andrew_> so you say that i have to use only amarok 1.4
<andrew_> the kubuntu's version
<Tm_T> andrew_: no, Kubuntu has newest packaged, and newest is 2.x series
<andrew_> yes, i download it
<andrew_> but i can't use it
<andrew_> because i can't install it xd
<Tm_T> andrew_: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<andrew_> your always here ? because i must to ho
<andrew_> go*
<Tm_T> andrew_: someone is always here, you really don't need me (:
<andrew_> ajaja ok :)
<andrew_> and someone speak in spanish?
<Tm_T> !es | andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<andrew_> because i'm from chile
<Daddy_TK> Has anyone here tried to install/run lg3d in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Tm_T> Daddy_TK: hmm, what is this lg3d?
<Daddy_TK> Sun Microsystems Project Looking Glass (3D desktop environment)
<Tm_T> ah, that one, not me, brrrrrh
<andrew_> where can i find it?
<Daddy_TK> https://lg3d.dev.java.net/
<Daddy_TK> I have run it under window mode and it is awsome! but I am having issues with establishing it as the xsession
<Jayrock> so if I want to move a copy of the current working directory to my hard drive (I'm on a remote server), how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> lg3d - got a lot of hype.. then went nowhere. :)
<hazamonzo> Hmm
 * hazamonzo shakes his fist in the air at Plasma
<Dr_Willis> now ya hear about it every so often  and ive played with it a bit then give it up.
<p_quarles> Jayrock: scp or rsync, depending on what exactly you're attempting to do
<Daddy_TK> Well, it may have gone nowhere, because of the current wind out there in the economy... But they developed it out enough to run...
<Dr_Willis> lots of things 'run' :)
<Daddy_TK> And they opened it up (albeit quietly) to open source...
<Dr_Willis> i perfer metisse as an alteerntaive.. but i can never spell it..
<Daddy_TK> I installed Ubuntu last month and since then I have not logged into WinXP (no desire or need to)
<Daddy_TK> It is seeming word of mouth is starting to take over by storm here in the Houston Area, just about everyone I have talked to is trying Ubuntu
<Daddy_TK> How well does it run on a Mac?
<Daddy_TK> I would think it works there pretty well
<Dr_Willis> it can run on a mac. :) and no i dont own one. so no idea
<Daddy_TK> The only issue I would see for Mac is you need to use a REAL mouse (more than one button) to get any real work out of it...
<Wazmyn> my wireless icon in the sys tray says "state: down" what does that mean? it it working
<Daddy_TK> I assume you have LAN connection, yes?
<Wazmyn> Daddy_TK: wireless lan, yes
<Wazmyn> oh, wait nevermind
<Daddy_TK> I am interested in what you found though
<Wazmyn> I just realized it's giving me two reports. Wireless at top is active, wired at bottom is down
<Daddy_TK> ok
 * Wazmyn has a habit of reading too fast
<Wazmyn> Dr_Willis: I've been curious for a while. What are you a doctor of?
<haba7> Tm_T and ubottu: now i'm running kde 4.2.0 (intrepid-backports), but unfortunately https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/287875 still occurs. for some reason the bug is not assigned to anyone. do you know anything about the bug fixing process? can i vote for the bug somehow?
<Wazmyn> haba7: ubottu is a bot. you can make it talk by !command
<Daddy_TK{li}> MacProKubuntu64: how is it running on your machine? Do you like it?
<MacProKubuntu64> Yes, had a few issues but its very snappy
<haba7> Wazmyn: ok. so, it responded to Tm_T's message (had an exclamation mark on it)
<Daddy_TK{li}> Which Mac model do you have it on?
<Wazmyn> I'm curious. why buy a mac and put linux on it? wouldn't it be cheeper to buy a PC?
<MacProKubuntu64> Mac Pro gen 1 2006
<Daddy_TK{li}> Belive it or not, Mac hardware is very cutting edge...
<MacProKubuntu64> Wazmyn: Yes it is I had bought and built numerous cheap Hackintoshs
<Wazmyn> haba7: no problem. I talked to the thing too when I sgtarted using the channel
<MacProKubuntu64> I prefer Mac hardware and I got it for a trade of my old Macbook Pro. Basically a $2600 comp for a $1300 Laptop
<Wazmyn> MacProKubuntu64: and Hackintosh==non apple build running OSX?
<MacProKubuntu64> Yep
 * Wazmyn grunts
<MacProKubuntu64> I have built one for under $100 it will even run on amd
<Daddy_TK{li}> I used to build and troubleshoot Mac Clones when Apple allowed others to build
<Wazmyn> I'll give apple for having a really nice backend - maybe the best-  but their interface is nothing short of anoying
<Dr_Willis> but apple says its the best... so it has to be true
<MacProKubuntu64> Apple makes great hardware that is for sure.
<Dr_Willis> :_
<Daddy_TK{li}> There are a few server class machines I would love to get ahold of from Motorola to run Ubuntu on...
<Daddy_TK{li}> Like the Series 900s
<Dr_Willis> we dont need a clear obvious min/max/close buttons when 3 balls will do! thats more efficneit!
<Daddy_TK{li}> Mac was using SCSI long before it was available in PC world
<Dr_Willis> and look at where scsi is now.. :)
<Daddy_TK{li}> If they would have based the OS on BSD sooner, they could have really cornered the market...
<MacProKubuntu64> FIrewire was also their baby :P
<Daddy_TK{li}> Yes
<Dr_Willis> Apple has shown time and time again.. they are their own worst enemy.
<Daddy_TK{li}> Tell me about it...
<Daddy_TK{li}> iPhone
<Dr_Willis> They dont want the market.. they want the 'cream of the crop'
<Daddy_TK{li}> No copy/paste
<Dr_Willis> they want high profits.
<Daddy_TK{li}> no external memory
<Dr_Willis> "We are apple, we dont have to try harder"
<MacProKubuntu64> Snow Leopard is pretty impressive.
<Daddy_TK{li}> LG and RIM are strating to eat them alive
<Dr_Willis> I got a LG video-phone now.
<Daddy_TK{li}> snowleopard?
<MacProKubuntu64> Allocating smart tasks to the kernel
<MacProKubuntu64> Apples most recent OS still in development
<MacProKubuntu64> Its moving to 64 bit
 * BluesKaj waits for the offtopic police to pounce :)
<Daddy_TK{li}> They need to focus on keeping the OS lighter like Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 64bit - yet another thing people are getting  forced to use it seems. :) but now its everywhere.. so its not a big deal heh
<Daddy_TK{li}> 64 bit, I am not impressed. Microsoft is forcing people to it claiming hardware limitations with 32bit
<BluesKaj> the cranktgeeks John Dvorak is touting Ubuntu 8.10 as VG OS on his net-show
<Daddy_TK{li}> But those people never saw what we see
<BluesKaj> err crankygeeks
<Daddy_TK{li}> I gotta run... wife is licking her lips for the lasagna I am preparing...
<RurouniJones> You should stopped that sentence 6 words sooner just for the humour factor
<Wazmyn> catching back up here, Dr_Willis what's wrong with going 64bit?
<Daddy_TK{li}> LOL
<Daddy_TK{li}> later...
<Dr_Willis> Wazmyn,  its like everyone getting a Hemi Engine in their cars when they  just need a 3 cylinder..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> but the CPU makers have always done this "lets keep going faster! better! same profit margin!"
<Wazmyn> Dr_Willis: well, I like my dual core cpu. it are nice and fast
<MacProKubuntu64> I would say after using anything 64 bit its hard to go back to 32
<Dr_Willis> Wazmyn,  and 4 years ago you thought that cpu you had then was fast.. :)
<Dr_Willis> im impressed with the speed this atom cpu has in my netbook...
<Wazmyn> MacProKubuntu64: exception: my beloved Opera runs properly on my 32bit desktop and don't here
<RurouniJones> I don't see the point of goign 64bit unless you are involved in specific work that requires it or have oodles of ram
<Wazmyn> Dr_Willis: yes i did :)
<BluesKaj> screensaver doesn't use the settings I chose , even though the settings seem to work ok and appear normal in /system settings/desktop/screen saver/slide show, when I check ..can't figure why it's not working
 * Wazmyn has oodles of RAM
<Wazmyn> I trimmed back on a couple of other things when i was ordering this laptop so i could get all the RAM that would fit
<MacProKubuntu64> I wish I had oodles of RAM :( I only have 4 of 32GB potential
<nalioth> can anyone tell me why konqueror in intrepid is still b0rked? ( I've just dist-upgraded to 8.10 and found this )
<MacProKubuntu64> whats wrong with konq
<Wazmyn> MacProKubuntu64: well, I considered 4 to be oodles. That's all it will hold
<Wazmyn> nalioth: it's working fairly well for me. just a few minor issues
<RurouniJones> Yes, when I said oodles I basically meant over the upper limit addressable by your 32bit Os of choice
<nalioth> Wazmyn: my left column is foll of question marks
<MacProKubuntu64> Wazmyn: for a portable thats good but now everything moving to expensive DDR3 :(
<Wazmyn> nalioth: just checked - working for me
<Wazmyn> nalioth: does dolphin do the same?
<Dekans> hello all
<MacProKubuntu64> konq is working good here also but I didnt upgrade
<Dekans> does anyone uses the encryption feature in koffice 2 ?
<nalioth> Wazmyn: no
<Dekans> when I try to encrypt a doc, saving is impossible
<Wazmyn> nalioth: i don't know what to tell you other than use dolphin :(
<MacProKubuntu64> How is xine for you guys? I have been experiencing a lot of skipping issues for anything that uses it. I just use gstreamer instead.
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use gmplauyer and vlc
<MacProKubuntu64> Most of my problems were with using Miro
<MacProKubuntu64> But I think its a xinelib issue of some sort
<m4v> nalioth: you upgraded from kde3 to kde4? maybe something with the config in ~/.kde?
<Beardbar> im having issues with kpackagekit
<Beardbar> I cant find firefox when i do a search, infact it seems like I cant find allot of apps, but my source settings look fine, unless i have to add them manually?
<Dr_Willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Beardbar> think its a jaunty thing, fixed it by unchecking sources and hitting apply then checking them and hitting apply and it forced an upgrade and all my sources were not populated. cool beans
<nalioth> m4v: i have no idea what they instituted in the move from hardy to intprepid
 * nalioth doesn't like it
<m4v> nalioth: you can try moving the files .kde/share/config/konq* and .kde/share/apps/konq* to other place, and check if konq behaves better on restart.
<m4v> I didn't have any problmes with konq, but still i removed them, I only kept the bookmarks.xml file.
<nalioth> m4v: i probably need to do so
<Guest96168> hi...I'm rying to mount a nfs share and I'm getting the following error
<Guest96168> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.0.101:/media/shared
<bigjocker> Guest96168, do you have permission to mount the share?
<Guest96168> how idiot...mea culpa....the ip address on the server on /etc/exports was wrong...thanks anyway :)
<nelson__> im having trouble updating in kubuntu9
<nelson__> i am getting an authentication failur
<nelson__> any ideas?
<thebe> how to delete file
<thebe> command to delete file??
<Dr_Willis> bash basics.. 'rm'
<yaa_> upyachka.ru
<wrinkliez> hey guys, can someone tell me how I upgrade kde 4.2 to 4.2.1?
<ibuffy> can someone PLEASE help me. some apps aren't responding to my keyboard input
<ibuffy> i badly need this fixed
<ibuffy> i can't type in kate right now
<ibuffy> i can't ctl-f
<ibuffy> i can't ctl-o
<ibuffy> i have to use my mouse for everything :|
<sirOliver> heya
<sirOliver> i have problems with sound, can anyone help me ?
<ibuffy> ask away
<sirOliver> well
<sirOliver> its all silent lol
<sirOliver> i have two sound cards
<sirOliver> i installed kubuntu 8.10 today from alternative cd
<sirOliver> aand seems like drivers and all is okay, since system recognizes them
<sirOliver> but no sound from them at all
<sirOliver> any ideas where to look at ?
<simba> what is the easiest way to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04A in kubuntu?
<sirOliver> err, anyone ?
<rick_> Hello
<rick_> I am new to #kubuntu
<simba> guess i'm stuck with getting a new cd img then
<rick_> if I am having a problem with my kubuntu
<rick_> is this a good place to ask questions?
<rick_> or should i just go to the forum
<simba> rick_: this is a good place, but it depends on who is on.
<simba> rick_: forums are good to...
<BluesKaj> !ask | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ibuffy> sirOliver: sorry.. was afk
<sirOliver> np
<sirOliver> so, where to look for sound problems ?
<ibuffy> sirOliver: ...
<ibuffy> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ibuffy> ignore the part about ARTS
<sirOliver> arts really has to be running :S ?
<ibuffy> NO
<ibuffy> use the soundtroubleshooting link
<ibuffy> arts is deprecated (sorry for the caps btw :P)
<sirOliver> well i read that one already
<rick_> I have intel wireless 5300 agp and with knetworkmanager and with wicd i cannot connect to any network. Connect freezes at "Getting IP Address". Wifi works in windows just fine, I reinstalled drivers and did just about everything i can find on the forums.
<rick_> How to fix?
<sirOliver> ibuffy: i read that thing before coming here :)
<ibuffy> oh ...
<sirOliver> the thing is .. it seems like hardware is all nicely recognized and all
<sirOliver> it just seems like smth is muting output
<Dekans> does someone can help me for doc encryption in koffice 2 ?
<sirOliver> and i have no idea what :D
<ibuffy> anyone know if there's an equivalent of gentoo's alsa-config?
<ibuffy> because that always solves my problems on that distro :P
<ibuffy> sirOliver: that's what i'm looking for you
<sirOliver> hehe
<sirOliver> well i was using gentoo before too :)
<sirOliver> but i was usually manualy setting those things
<BluesKaj> sirOliver, type alsamixer in the terminal. make sure the ctrls are NOT muted , by using the M key and set the sliders at 70% or so as well.
<sirOliver> did that like three times already
<ibuffy> you could try alsactl -store ___ right?
<sirOliver> also tried as root, all levels way up
<sirOliver> hmm i could, but that would be relevant only after reboot, no ?
<ibuffy> store, restore... something like that
<ibuffy> i dunno
<sirOliver> hm
<sirOliver> well ill try to dig deeper
<BluesKaj> sirOliver. maybe this will help : asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<sirOliver> let me try :)
<BluesKaj> sirOliver, find the name of your soundcard : aplay -l
<sirOliver> also with : asoundconf list
<BluesKaj> anyway ..dinnertime , BBL
<sixofour> so i sudi alsa force-reload and lost my volume control, how do i get volume control back? 8.10
<sixofour> sudo*
<marek__> hi, i have a huge CAD schema in pdf to print. which app i can print one paged document as a couple of pages, with only a part of file on each other?
<nalioth> mmmkay. what happened to the "Extract here" service menu in konqueror 4.14?
<johnrw> damn... this is slick
<johnrw> I installed kubuntu from the Desktop cd... but i really wanted kde 4.2.1...
<johnrw> that's like alpha stuff, right?
<johnrw> setting up my printer was never easier... even in XP!
<johnrw> I just have one question... should I get the DVD... if i really want kde 4.2.1?
<Dekans> no
<johnrw> btw... I better give HP the plug they deserve... HP... thanks for paying close attention...!
<Dekans> wich version did you download ?
<hix> johnrw: if u just testing stuff, use jaunty alpha
<johnrw> kubuntu 8.10
<johnrw> I did it on bittorrent
<bazhang> johnrw, 4.2 is available by enabling backports
<sixofour> you can upgrade kde with apt-get
<Dekans> if you want kde 4.2 you have to add a repo in your source.list
<Dekans> and then you will upgrade from kde 4.1 to 4.2
<sixofour> is that wiser?
<sixofour> wise*
<bazhang> not 4.2.1 though
<sixofour> i hear newest kde is like..meh
<Dekans> oh yes backports right
<Dekans> easier and safer :p
<bazhang> that is still experimental iirc
<johnrw> It is in a VirtualBox VM...
<Dekans> but is it 4.2 or 4.2.1 in backports ?
<bazhang> 4.2
<johnrw> I don't care about safe... It's all virtual anyways...
<bazhang> 4.1 works great here
<Dekans> johnrw: you can try kde 4.2 is nicer and more stabve than kde 4.1
<sixofour> how is 4.2 stabler than 4.1?
<bazhang> your mileage may vary though; many reportedly love 4.2
<sixofour> how do you find your current kde version?
<bazhang> I would guess its mostly the eye-candy :)
<johnrw> konqueror -> about kde
<hix> kded4 --version
<sixofour> 4.1.4 :D
<johnrw> lol
<johnrw> i can say... that there are no apps... from the cd install... Like where's firefox?
<johnrw> Is that on the dvd?
<Dr_Willis> its in the repos if you want
<Dr_Willis> might be on the dvd's not sure
<bazhang> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 866 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<Dr_Willis> I neer use the dvd.
<johnrw> so what is the update cmd in kubuntu? apt-get?
<sixofour> safe and easy web browser..lol
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<johnrw> cool...
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<Dr_Willis> try it and see :)
<Dr_Willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Dr_Willis> or use 'firefox' as a alternative name
<johnrw> at least you guys don't use iceweasel!
<Dr_Willis> dosent really matter. :)
<Dr_Willis> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<bazhang> scary iceweasels
<johnrw> lol
<BluesKaj> heh, like the old song goes "beware when the iceworms nest again"  :)
<rick_> I have intel wireless 5300 agp and with knetworkmanager and with wicd i cannot connect to any network. Connect freezes at "Getting IP Address". Wifi works in windows just fine, I reinstalled drivers and did just about everything i can find on the forums. How can I fix this?
<carpii> see if it works with a static ip
<rick_> Okay
<johnrw> are you using encryption on your AP?
<rick_> i disabled that
<johnrw> smart
<rick_> okay
<rick_> i set my static ip
<johnrw> does your card need firmware?
<rick_> what do I put in dns?
<rick_> yes i installed taht
<rick_> plus it is supposed to be supported by drivers that are in the linux kernel itself
<johnrw> ok... just going down through the usual checklist... :)
<rick_> regardless i reinstalled the linux drivers over
<rick_> rebooted etc.
<rick_> I can connect to my network when i am on top of my router
<rick_> literally within 2-3 meters
<rick_> then i can connect
<rick_> but any farther i cannot
<rick_> I tested the card with windows 7 and with the intel driver it works fine
<johnrw> aaaah... power is not up...
<rick_> and i tested the network from a distance, that works too
<rick_> power is not up?
<johnrw> yeah... there are usually cmds that you can make to tell the wireless card to increase power...
<rick_> oh
<rick_> interesting
<rick_> this is something new i have not heard
<johnrw> it can depend on what driver you are using...
<rick_> i heard about using ndiswrapper with windows drivers
<rick_> is this something i should try
<rick_> Since the hardware works
<johnrw> or maybe googling your wirless model and transmit power
<rick_> its a driver issue or a configuration issue
<rick_> play
<rick_> oaky
<rick_> bleh cant type
<johnrw> just a sec...
<johnrw> I will look in my router... and see how I did it...
<rick_> oh
<rick_> not on the card
<rick_> but on the router?
<rick_> well router works
<rick_> i can connect on any other machine
<rick_> from a reasonable distance
<rick_> also i can connect from windows on this machine
<johnrw> rick_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/131314/
<johnrw> that is the output from iwconfig...
<rick_>  interface txpower {NmW|NdBm|off|auto}
<rick_> which do i want?
<johnrw> right
<johnrw> first make sure it sees your wireless...
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt go with 'auto' ?
<rick_> okay hold on
<rick_> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3102333.0
<moreno> NIBIRU JA PASSOU VEJAM: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikUDS2DQxgo
<rick_> that is my post
<johnrw> try iwconfig by itself to find out what the interface name for the wireless is...
<johnrw> it should show you what the current power setting is
<rick_> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"Livernet"
<Dr_Willis> Livernet? :)
<rick_> well
<Dr_Willis> Guess i cant say anytying.. My Network is named "Barbie" after the dog...
<rick_> explaining would be a breach of my online anonymity
<rick_> :)
<johnrw> here is my wireless output http://paste.ubuntu.com/131316/
<johnrw> 17db
<johnrw> (it can do more... but it's just for the printer... and the occasional laptop)
<rick_> so
<rick_> what should i change it to?
<rick_> i just changed it to auto
<johnrw> I would say 24db
<rick_> sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower 24db
<rick_> i just did that
<rick_> no errors
<rick_> shall i test?
<johnrw> great, now see if you can connect
<rick_> kk
<rick_> brb
<johnrw> from farther away...
<rick_> (this is the laptop, im walking away
<rick_> )
<johnrw> lol
<rick__> okay
<rick__> okay
<rick__> that did not work
<rick__> :(
<rick__> Bit Rate=12 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<rick__> i did not set it correctly...
<johnrw> were there any messages in dmesg?
<rick__> how to acces dmesg
<johnrw> type dmesg
<johnrw> in the console
<rick__> oh my
<rick__> uhh
<rick__> hold on
 * rick__ reads through the tower of text
<johnrw> try dmesg|tail
<Dr_Willis> or tail -f /var/log/messages (i think)
<johnrw> right... no need for all the boot messages...
<rick__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/131329/
<johnrw> that looks good...
<johnrw> what model is this wireless?
<johnrw> Intel...
<rick__> intel 5300 agn
<rick__> but that was log from when i reconnected
<rick__> from right on top of my wireles
<rick__> brw
<rick__> btw
<rick__> Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<rick__> tx power didnt change
<BluesKaj> rick__ , are you able to connect using the kubuntu live cd ?
<rick__> uhhhhhh
<rick__> well
<rick__> when i first installed kubuntu
<rick__> i could cnceonnect o
<rick__> urg touchpad...
<rick__> i could connect once
<rick__> and since that first connection
<rick__> i could not connect
<rick__> too bad i did not milk that first connect for all it was worth
<rick__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/131332/
<rick__> that is my iwconfig
<rick__> i cannot change my tx power
<johnrw> Well it seems even in windows... that card has connection problems... http://forums.lenovo.com/lnv/board/message?board.id=W_ThinkPads&thread.id=1722
<rick__> at least it appears to not be changing
<rick__> oh great...
<rick__> well on windows 7 build 7048 x64, which i have installed on my other partition, it works just fine
<rick__> after installing drivers
<johnrw> it can be solved in windows with latest drivers etc... and to make sure power management does not set the card into power save mode etc...
<johnrw> latest drivers would be in windows 7 probably...
<johnrw> but if Intel just got it working then maybe linux will be behind that a bit...
<rick__> no
<rick__> drivers were on a cd that came with my compy
<rick__> without the driver it did not work
<rick__> windows 7 drivers actually are not particularly great currently
<johnrw> at any rate, the card is not accepting the cmd from the kernel to change power settings...
<rick__> but i supports vista drivers
<rick__> yeah
<rick__> okay
<rick__> ill try this ndiswrapper thing?
<johnrw> oh wait...
<johnrw> did you ever do the iwconfig wlan0 commit cmd?
<rick__> no
<rick__> lol
<johnrw> you have to do a ifconfig <wireless eth device> down
<johnrw> first...
<johnrw> It has been a while since I setup my OpenWRT router... It's that good!
<rick__> SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<rick__> sh*t
<johnrw> okay... what does ifconfig say...
<johnrw> pastebin that
<rick__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/131335/
<johnrw> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down does not work?
<rick__> yes it does
<rick__> i just did it
<rick__> did the wrong command
<rick__> okay
<rick__> so what order do i do things?
<johnrw> now you can try the iwconfig cmd
<rick__> okay
<rick__> okay now what?
<johnrw> first the power and then do sudo iwconfig wlan0 twpower 24db
<rick__> first the power?
<johnrw> i mean sudo iwconfig wlan0 commit
<rick__> okay
<johnrw> after you set the power to 24db
<rick__> Error for wireless request "Commit changes" (8B00) :
<rick__> SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<acemoo> When i choose Try Kubuntu(jaunty) without any change to your computer, i see the blue loading bar and after that, screen goes black. Any idea on how i can figure out what might cause this and or how to fix it?
<rick__> check your cd
<rick__> make sure its a valid image
<rick__> i have gone though countless dvds and cds for installing various operating systems...
<rick__> most of them ubuntu
<johnrw> ok... well rick__ what driver is linux using?
<acemoo> rick__: thats already running, but i doubt thats the problem since i have had this problem since alpha 4
<acemoo> rick__: too bad.. Check finished: no errors found.
<rick__> okay
<rick__> i am using
 * rick__ thinks
 * rick__ searches
<ibuffy> i FINALLY figured out the keyboard problems: scim
<ibuffy> if i exit scim.. the problems don't exist :|
<johnrw> hmmm... here the driver is iwlagn... do you have the same driver ? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/intel-link-5300-iwlagn-doesnt-see-any-networks-695614/
<ibuffy> however i use scim on a regular basis
<rick__> um
<rick__> hold on
<rick__> sorry
<rick__> i was afk
<rick__> i had to peel a potato...
<rick__> dont ask....
<acemoo> ...?
<rick__> ? means a question, and i said dont ask....
<acemoo> :D
<rick__> oh yeah
<rick__> i did that
<rick__> i installed ever single driver on that page
<rick__> theoretically you could plug any intel card ever made into my computer
<rick__> and it would work
<rick__> but actually
<rick__> the one i have plugged into it doesnt seem to want to work...
<rick__> i am wondering
<rick__> should i try ndiswrapper?
<rick__> and use the windows driver?
<johnrw> rick__: that adapter is kinda bleeding edge...
<rick__> oh my hands smell like potato...
<johnrw> N
<rick__> it is
<rick__> yeah
<rick__> my computer is bleeding edge
<rick__> my operating systems are bleeding edge
<rick__> my hand is bleeding where my potato peeler cut it!
<rick__> maybe it all just needs a bandaid
<rick__> lots of bandaids
<rick__> well
<acemoo> rick__: ever been quoted on bash.org?
<rick__> no
<rick__> not yet
<rick__> feel free to
<acemoo> ^^
<rick__> ill share it with my friends
<rick__> sorry
<rick__> ill start being srs
<rick__> XD
<acemoo> Quote #884617 is pending moderation.
<johnrw> ok... like here... in kernel 2.6.27 rc5 there was no support for it... http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=54608 so my best guess would be to see if you can build a kernel that has linux compat-wireless for the latest in that driver...
<rick__> oh dear
<avoid> Do you guys know why I got some black stripes over my screenẞ
<rick__> okay
<johnrw> but since you are new to dmesg... I would think seriously about getting a well supported wireless card...
<rick__> well
<rick__> i am new to it
<johnrw> Atheros...
<rick__> but i believe i understand it
<rick__> i am not particularly noobish
<bazhang> avoid, with desktop effects or not
<avoid> urgh..where I can see them
<rick__> this is a laptop
<rick__> I am leaving the US in 4 days
<rick__> and i dont really want to rip out my card and try to get a new one in that time
<johnrw> laptops have a way to change wireless cards... i do it all the time...
<avoid> bazhang..how i can change my..desktop effects
<rick__> yeah
<johnrw> I yank anything not Atheros out... hell I have a bag of them...
<rick__> but i dont have a way of acquiring one
<rick__> cheaply
<rick__> and quickly
<bazhang> avoid, this is kubuntu 8.10?
<rick__> unless you want to overnite one too me
<johnrw> lol
<rick__> just to be nice
<avoid> i dont know
<johnrw> I am afraid all mine are taken...
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in konsole avoid
<avoid> 8.10
<avoid> yes..so how I can..fix this
<josh-l> hi all, woke up this morning turnned on my machine (running jaunty) and all of a sudden I can't for the life of me connect to my wireless router... its not the router as i'm connected on this current machine wirelessly...
<paul_> can anyone help me with installing proprietary fglrx driver?
<rick__> how do i figure out what my kernel version is?
<bazhang> uname -r in konsole
<johnrw> but you will need to know what kind of slot your wireless card is on... in order to even think about getting a better card... the usual is minipci... but for late model stuff... that may have changed...
<josh-l> the network manager tries over and over to connect continuously asking me for the kdey (which I know to be correct)... but It never connects and eventually just notifies me that it failed
<avoid> 2.6.27-7-generic
<bazhang> avoid, kmenu-->system settings-->desktop-->desktop effects (uncheck box)
<bazhang> josh-l, try from the konsole
<rick__> i have 2.6.27-11-generic which is supposed to support this card
<rick__> oh bother
<avoid> there is no X in it..it isnt active
<josh-l> bazhang, I forget how... "iwconfig wlan0 essid blah key blah" ? then what
<johnrw> anyone know how rick__ could build compat-wireless ?
<bazhang> avoid, do you have drivers installed for your card
<rick__> do i have to build it into the kernal
<rick__> why cant i just install it?
<bazhang> josh-l, does iwconfig show it associated to ap?
<avoid> mhh i downloaded them..but how can i run them..or..install them
<paul_> can anyone help me with installing proprietary fglrx driver?
<josh-l> bazhang, no
<bazhang> josh-l, is the ap encrypted or not
<josh-l> bazhang, yes with wep
<rogue_> can I make a backup script for synaptic to automatically load all the packages I currently have selected in this installation for future installations?
<johnrw> rick__: google around for compat-wireless and maybe throw in your OS
<bazhang> oof
<bazhang> josh-l, let me get a weblink for that
<josh-l> bazhang, great thanks
<rick__> i have the source of compat-wireless
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 josh-l
<rick__> why is it that i cant just make sudo make install?
<bazhang> avoid, did you check hardware drivers to see if there are any available for that card?
<bazhang> avoid, what card make and model by the way
<bazhang> rick__, does ifconfig in konsole show it (typically wlan0 or the like)
<avoid> ok..i am completly new to linux..i dont know anything about linux
<rick__> yeah
<rick__> hold on
<johnrw> rick__: this confirms there should be a way to get compat-wireless someone here that knows... how... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2009-February/thread.html
<rick__> i installed some stuff
<rick__> rebooting
<rick__> oh
<bazhang> avoid, kmenu -->system-->hardware drivers ? check there
<rick__> ude
<rick__> dude
<rick__> I know who
<josh-l> bazhang, well thats just odd no dhcpofferes co working leases sleeping...
<rick__> how
<rick__> i know how to get compat-wireless
<rick__> and i did
<johnrw> great.!
<bazhang> avoid, knowing your card and model dont really rely on linux knowledge :)
<avoid> yea..
<bazhang> josh-l, the best test is to open the router (ie no encryption) if at all possible
<johnrw> rick__: that will probably be the best hope for your bleeding edge card...
<josh-l> bazhang, but i connected last night from my linux box, and right now i'm connected on my windows box
<rick__> what i dont understand
<rick__> is can i just open this source and make it?
<avoid> so..how i can install firefox for example..i just downloaded it
<bazhang> josh-l, and I have had to do the sudo dhclient wlan0 two or three times on occasion to get it to connect if not associated
<rick__> or do i have to compile it into mah kernel
<josh-l> weird plain weird
<bazhang> avoid, sudo apt-get install firefox
<rick__> when in doubt
<avoid> what the ... is apt-get
<rick__> apt-cache search [YOUR APP NAME HERE]
<johnrw> btw: your Intel driver may have decided to ignore some of the usual linux mechanisms... huh... you better read INSTALL maybe...
<josh-l> bazhang, you know whats odder is in the last week ive been on and off kde 4.2 and never once had the problem on kde 4.1 but many times on kde 4.2
<avoid> explain it for a newby
<rick__> type it into a console
<bazhang> avoid, dont download stuff from 3rd party sites
<josh-l> different distros too
<rick__> hmm
<avoid> it was from the orginal ff site
<bazhang> avoid, look for it in the ubuntu software repositories first and foremost :)
<avoid> aand..where i can find them
<bazhang> avoid, and in this case ubuntu has firefox
<avoid> kubuntu xP
<bazhang> avoid, via a search in your package manager, or using the konsole to search: apt-cache search firefox (for example)
<bazhang> avoid, right K(ubuntu) :)
<avoid> oh...yea..sorry
<bazhang> not that much difference so I tend to refer to them all as ubuntu; sorry about that :)
<Dr_Willis> *buntu
<bazhang> avoid, you have add/remove, adept package manager, synaptic (need to install, bit better than adept), or the konsole/terminal; the first are graphical, the last are command line
<rick__> while i fix my wireless
<rick__> here is a question for you all
<deitarion> What's the simplest way to get english spellchecking working in OpenOffice for Kubuntu Hardy?
<rick__> when i am in textboxes
<bazhang> avoid, so typically if you know a package name (ie firefox) then you could type sudo apt-get install firefox and it would install it for you.
<rick__> on firefox
<rick__> my cursor does not update when i type
<rick__> the little blinking cursor that shows where you are typing
<rick__> lags behind majorly
<rick__> any solutions?
<bazhang> avoid, close synaptic, adept, or add/remove (any and all)
<josh-l> bazhang, okay this has something to do with kde 4.2 ... i rebooted the machine used a ubuntu intrepid live, logged onto desktop and put in my router key and it logged right in...!
<josh-l> what do I do?
<bazhang> josh-l, that does sound like a 4.2 issue; as you said it worked with 4.1
<josh-l> yeah weird how can i down grade the network manager?
<bazhang> josh-l, no way to downgrade that I am aware of (ie non-painfully)
<josh-l> bazhang, can you walk me through switching from networkmanager to wicd then?
<bazhang> josh-l, iirc that involves removing network-manager; let me see I can find a weblink
<josh-l> bazhang, I read you can also remove it from the init scripts
<acemoo> It seems X server dies on me while starting..
<bazhang> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099106.0 josh-l
<josh-l> thanks bazhang trying now
<josh-l> bazhang, those were instructions for installing wicd, but wicd is already available in the repos i have currently added, so that shouldnt be a problem, but i need instructions on actually replacing networkmanager with wicd
<linknet> NFNCNDCVDS
<linknet> DFVDSF
<linknet> FS
<linknet> FS
<linknet> F
<linknet> FFSDFSDF
<linknet> FSFF
<bazhang> linknet, stop
<linknet> FFSDF
<bazhang> josh-l, sudo apt-get install wicd does not do it?
<linknet> C
<bazhang> !sk | linknet
<ubottu> linknet: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<josh-l> bazhang, im trying i forgot that machine wasnt connected :P i'll run to the router real quick :)
<linknet> BB
<linknet> C
<linknet> XXC
<linknet> V
<p_quarles> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<bazhang> !ops | linknet
<ubottu> linknet: please see above
<Guest10924> ciao
<Guest10924> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Guest49035> ciao
<Guest49035> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Guest49035> !list
<bazhang> !it | Guest49035
<ubottu> Guest49035: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Borg7-9> can anybody help us with some network question
<Dr_Willis> ask and see.
<Borg7-9> we have two internet connections, can we merge them in to one? They are 4mbs each can we have 8?
<mefisto__> nice question
<drostie> Borg7-9: In principle, yes, but I don't know of any good packages that balance load over multiple separate internet connection lines.
<Guest61622> hola quien esta aqui
<Borg7-9> !spain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spain
<Borg7-9> !spainsh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spainsh
<mefisto__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Borg7-9> thanks mefisto__:P
<drostie> mefisto__ beat me to it just barely. ^_^
<Borg7-9> !borg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about borg
<Borg7-9> !kl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kl
<Borg7-9> !klingon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klingon
<Guest61622> How to install something for linux
<Guest61622> How to install something for linux
<amortvigil> hello what can i do with this error??:  ls -al
<amortvigil> whoo[ps
<amortvigil> this one: gtk_tree_view_set_cursor_on_cell: assertion `tree_view->priv->tree != NULL' failed
<drostie> Guest61622: For Debian-like systems, you can generally open a text console, type in [aptitude search something] to find a package name, then [sudo apt-get install packagename] to install it.
<mefisto__> Guest61622: or use adept manager if you prefer a gui
<josh-l> bazhang, well that didnt fix my problem (installin wicd/removing network manager)
#kubuntu 2009-03-15
<Guest61622> quien sabe español o
<Guest61622> 	
<Guest61622> Spanish
<acemoo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tarimari> hi guys
<tarimari> how i can write chinese in kubuntu 8.10 / kde 4.2?
<Guest61622> 	
<Guest61622> who knows Spanish
<acemoo> !es | Guest61622
<ubottu> Guest61622: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MariaJ_> bazhang, what did installing wicd remove? network-manager? and network-manager-kde ?
<bazhang> tarimari, skim/scim
<drostie> tarimari: With Cellwriter and a tablet input device, or by using a dual-input keyboard and setting the keyboard preferences in KDE to respect that, methinks.
<bazhang> MariaJ_, generally yes it does remove network manager
<tarimari> bazhang: i trieed with skim/scim. i installed them but didnt work. i dont know why. do they need any special configuration at some text files?
<bazhang> tarimari, unless you are referring to handwritten input then see drostie above
<tarimari> no handwritten
<tarimari> just pinyin
<bazhang> tarimari, yep; global setup
<lucio> salve a tutti
<bazhang> tarimari, cn? tw? hk or other
<bazhang> !it | lucio
<ubottu> lucio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tarimari> cn
<drostie> tarimari: what happens if you press Alt-F2 and type in scim at the prompt?
<bazhang> tarimari, let me try to set mine up (tw here) :)
<drostie> Or is that not how scim works?
<bazhang> tarimari, this is kubuntu 8.10?
<tarimari> yes kubuntu 8.10
<tarimari> let's run scim
<bazhang> tarimari, let me check
<tarimari> SCIM has exited abnormally.
<tarimari> i also run skim but no result
<Guest61622> quien habla español
<bazhang> 你好
<p_quarles> Guest61622: for the last time, this is an English language channel; go to #kubuntu-es
<bazhang> Guest61622, /j #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> oops
<Guest61622> 以及良好的和你
<bazhang> #kubuntu-es
<bazhang> Guest61622, then you will be wanting #ubuntu-cn
<Guest18945> me llamo edixon
<Guest18945> y tup
<tarimari> bazhang: you said "let me check" did u find something?
<bazhang> tarimari, yep, all set up here; you need to run the skim setup and have the language support installed
<ubuntu_> gnome stuff, will it run on kde?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, sure
<ubuntu_> nice
<tarimari> the skim is written for kde 3.5. does it work with kde 4?
<bazhang> tarimari, works here; are you using 4.1 or 4.2? not sure if there are bugs associated with 4.2 or not
<ubuntu_> so how much difference for a power user would there be between ubuntu and kbuntu as far as function?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, not much; mostly just visual
<ubuntu_> bazhang :) you are good to hang in here and answer stupid questions. thanks
<ubuntu_> so i have ubuntu desktop on a machine in the garage
<Guest18945> yes
<bazhang> ubuntu_, this is a much less busy channel; plus maco gets mad if I call !ot here too much
<ubuntu_> i like the add/remove software applet
<ubuntu_> lol
<maco> hahah
<bazhang> :(
<ubuntu_> does ubuntu server offer the same desktop software in its stock build?
<sixofour> what is the package for pyrthon 2.2? need it to install a program
<sixofour> for apt-get
<ubuntu_> and, are most of them the same for kbuntu?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, no; it does include the gui stuff of course (though you can install if you wish)
<bazhang> err does not
<Guest18945>  what is the package for pyrthon 2.2? need it to install a program
<Guest18945>  what is the package for pyrthon 2.2? need it to install a program
<bazhang> Guest18945, install what
<bazhang> Guest18945, posting once is fine
<ubuntu_> i was trying some different distros and love centos for a server i put together at work
<sixofour> gust jsut copied what i said bazhang
<ubuntu_> but cent doesnt offer much on the desktop for home
<sixofour> guest*
<sixofour> what is the apt-get package for python 2.2?
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<bazhang> Guest18945, hi
<bazhang> sixofour, install what
<sixofour> python 2.2
<sixofour> i need it
<bazhang> to install what
<sixofour> programs
<bazhang> gl
<ubuntu_> bazhang, does kubuntu support wine?
<sixofour> lol
<Guest18945> this is my number 04268314791
<sixofour> do you know the python 2.2 package name or not?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, yep of course
<ubuntu_> cool
<Beardbar1> offish topic: just switched to kubuntu and wanted to know any other web developers favorite ftp client.
<bazhang> sixofour, how about providing some more info
<sixofour> that is all i have
<sixofour> "requiresments: python 2.2"
<sixofour> and wxpython 2.6.0
<bazhang> sixofour, what exact package requires that
<ubuntu_> Beardbar1: filezilla
<sixofour> there is no package, its a source coede i will compile
<sixofour> code8
<bazhang> !info code8
<ubottu> Package code8 does not exist in intrepid
<sixofour> code*
<sixofour> lol
<bazhang> source code of what package?
<Beardbar1> ubuntu_: firezilla works on linux, cool
<sixofour> ..........
<sixofour> never mind
<ubuntu_> yes
<bazhang> ok
<sixofour> i'll ask in ubuntu
<bazhang> see you there
<Guest18945> this is my number call me 04268314791 Edixon
<bazhang> Guest18945, not here
<p_quarles> Guest18945: please stop spamming the channel
<bazhang> Guest18945, this is kubuntu support NOT chat channel
<bazhang> Guest18945, #kubuntu-offtopic for that
<p_quarles> I don't think it's wise/okay to give out your telephone number there, either
<tarimari> i didnt manage anything with chinese
<tarimari> i just installed a ton of programs
<bazhang> !info skim
<ubottu> skim (source: skim): smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-4ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1235 kB, installed size 2716 kB
<bazhang> tarimari, is skim itself installed?
<tarimari> yes
<MagicDuck> hi, I prefer the gnome update-notifier instead of the standard adept one kde uses. Is there a way to change it?
<tarimari> skim is 3.5, kde is 4.2.
<Beardbar1> ubuntu_: i think you told me the other day of a package that installed a lamp so I didnt have to do everything individually
<tarimari> apart from skim, i have also installed scim and uim.maybe they fight each other?
<bazhang> doubt it
<ubuntu_> it's true, there are tons of lamp packages that will do all that preconfigured to run
<Beardbar1> ubuntu_: any popular suggestions?
<tarimari> bazhang any idea for me?
<ubuntu_> im not really sure, let me look at a few i have used and f5 my head..
<bazhang> tarimari, how about running scim setup? add to panel then right click 'setup scim'
<Beardbar1> ubuntu_: thanks man
<tarimari> what you mean to add at panel? which panel?
<ubuntu_> Beardbar1: check this out - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP_(software_bundle)
<bazhang> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tarimari> scim gives me error when i run from cli
<ubuntu_> well said ubottu
<ubuntu_> did you just make that up?
<bazhang> tarimari, what error and why from cli
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tarimari> http://pastebin.com/d504425e0
<tarimari> because i dont know how to start it from gui
<tarimari> bazhang you just use skim? then what settings?
<ubuntu_> well hey thanks bazhang. i think ill install this kub.. everything ive tried defaults with gnome, but this seems tighter.
<penguin42_> hmm quassel is very pretty, still can't do the seperate window stuff I like in ksirc though
<ubuntu_> thanks for the info
<root> el_redi@hotmail.com
<x_link> Hi!
<ubuntu_> good luck Beardbar1
<bazhang> tarimari, well I added to the only panel that kde4 has, then ran scim setup to choose the various languages I needed (chinese, japanese etc) and a little keyboard now resides there for easy clicking/changing input methods
<x_link> I used to go to a path before where I had some apps-folder + config-folders.
<Guest18270> este es mi msn el_redi@hotmail.com
<bazhang> ubuntu_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<x_link> i don't remember the path forit anymore =/
<tarimari> bazhang i think i chose the difficult way and i messedup
<x_link> Are 2 folders I want to go to.
<bazhang> Guest18270, please stop
<tarimari> bazahg : panel means "system settings" ?
<x_link> Something like /usr/share/config and /user/share/apps.
<bazhang> tarimari, doubt it. just try again. It took me several times to get it going so dont fret
<x_link> I know that it's not /user/share, but I want to to go /apps and /config.
<x_link> Anybody understand what I mean?
<tarimari> bazhand which is the scim setup for you? language setup?
<ubuntu_> bazhang, would that work for plain ubuntu? like does it install kde4 on the regular desktop release of ubuntu?
<x_link> Anybody?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, well, it does, then you choose which you wish to launch from the login window
<ubuntu_> ah nice
<ubuntu_> so having kde and gnome both installed hurts nothing?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, you can also install lxde, xubuntu-desktop, fluxbox and others and pick and choose which is the best to your liking
<mefisto__> x_link: maybe you should tell us what you are trying to achieve?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, just messy/overlong menu entries :)
<x_link> mefisto__: I want to go to the ktorrent-folder
<sixofour> so i have a soruce code in a .jar file, any ideas how to install it?
<ubuntu_> cool
<x_link> I've been there alot of times, just don't remember the path.
<x_link> One should end with /apps and one with /config.
<bazhang> sixofour, you find python?
<sixofour> apparently i already have it
<bazhang> aha
<tarimari> i think i will not manage it without screenshots
<sixofour> but this is soemthign compeltely unrelated
<p_quarles> sixofour: it should come with a readme; .jar == Java archive, but the exact instructions will vary
<maco> sixofour: jars just get run, usually
<sixofour> i'm trying to install benojt
<bazhang> tarimari, let me get you a weblink for that
<sixofour> from terminal
<maco> java -jar program.jar
<sixofour> and i have a .jar file
<tarimari> bazhang thanks a lot man. are you chinese?
<maco> they dont normally need to be installed separate
<bazhang> tarimari, aren't we all?
<tarimari> well... :)
<maco> sixofour: that was at you
<sixofour> er
<sixofour> how do i amke a shortcut?
<sixofour> for desktop
<tarimari> some forums say that kde 4 has problem with skim
<p_quarles> sixofour: put the command in the short command field :)
<sixofour> don't want to open terminal and type a command every time i use it
<tarimari> so you use skim or scim bazhang?
<tarimari>  
<tarimari>  
<sixofour> huh ? what?
<tarimari> sorry for the extra lines :S
<sixofour> short command field?
<p_quarles> sixofour: shortcut command field*
<mefisto__> x_link: .kde directory?
<sixofour> <---4 day linux user
<p_quarles> sixofour: it depends on your setup, but in the place you want the shortcut, you'd need to create it and enter the command maco gave you in the "command" field
<bazhang> tarimari, hang on please (patience) :)
<josh-l> hey folks, running kubuntu jaunty, i cant connect to my wireless router, i tried booting off 8.10 disk, and was able to connect no problems
<tarimari> thanks bazhang. ok i uninstalled  skim. and installed scim.     i have the scim icon at desktop. i can run scim setup
<tarimari> i follow http://www.chinese-forums.com/showpost.php?p=165460&postcount=3
<tarimari> but im-switch -s scim  gives me error
<bazhang> tarimari, great; I was having a heck of a time finding screenshots
<tarimari> No system wide default defined just for locale en_US . Use "all_ALL" quasi-locale and set IM. update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/scim'.
<p_quarles> socceroos: hey, could you fix your connection, please?
<tarimari> maybe this creates the problem, bazhang?
<josh-l> help please
<bazhang> tarimari, alt f2 scim-setup
<tarimari> ok i m inside there
<tarimari> now there are so many options here ;)
<bazhang> tarimari, yeah you have to fiddle a bit; iirc a reboot (or at least logout and login ) are necessary to get it going
<tarimari> ok i ll do as i did many times in the past. so the error message above, does not matter?
<p_quarles> !jaunty | josh-l
<ubottu> josh-l: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bazhang> control and space to open er up
<bazhang> tarimari, dont worry about all the commands as the scim-setup seems to function, if not then can troubleshoot at that point
<psyco> hey there
<psyco> just wondering
<psyco> what is the diff between 32bit and 64bit kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 32 bits :)
<shane> whats the command to install kubutnu desktop?
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ;)
<ubuntu_> thanks :)
<philena> The instructions to upgrade to kde 4.2 is not working for me.  I'm trying to do everything in the terminal.  I don't like the file managers
<Dr_Willis> clarify what part is not working..
<sourcemaker> how can I download podcast?
<scroat> hi
<psyco> how easy is it to go from ext3 to ext4?
<scroat> i would like to install fglrx the ATI way.
<psyco> isnt the april ubuntu gonna use ext4?
<p_quarles> psyco: not by default, no
<philena> after I do the get-apt update, then the desktop-kubuntu, it says the current kubuntu is installed
<sourcemaker> isn't ext4 still unstable?
<psyco> oh ok
<psyco> i saw some benchies and it looked a tad faster
<psyco> will i have to reformatt my drive to ext4?
<psyco> and lose my files?
<philena> Can't I just add to the source list for the KDE 4.2.
<sourcemaker> I read a blog about a critical issue with ext4 losing files...
<p_quarles> psyco: there are some advantages, but there are also problems with some apps that are expecting to use ext3 features
<psyco> yeah i just read that
<psyco> hmm
<psyco> alright, i guess for now ill hold off on the migration
<scroat> anyone install fglrx for a Radeon RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<psyco> so 64 bit linux seems to be a tad faster,
<psyco> how much more of a hassle is it?
<Dr_Willis> now a days - ive had very few issues with 64bit
<philena> so, I shouldn't upgrade to 4.2?
<philena> and wait for the 9.04?
<philena> I downloaded the alt iso file.  But I can't burn.  Do I need to change settings for my DVD-rom?
<p_quarles> philena: what burning software are you using?
<psyco> is it easy to enable 4gb of ram in 32bit?
<philena> kd3 was the instruction
<scroat> i need fglrx drivers
<philena> but right-click on the iso didn't work, so I just tried to open the program.  it did the mdf5 check or whatever, but I can't continue after than
<philena> hmm.. something different is on my adept now.  Let me wait til it's finished.  Maybe it was me.  I couldn't get the ppa.launchpad to work yesterday.  All I saw was FAILED. Like the link was broken
<mefisto__> scroat: have you tried enabling the driver from menu > system > hardware drivers  ?
<philena> are we suppose to still use that deb url?
<scroat> mefisto__: is that the best way?
<scroat> i'll try that
<scroat> mefisto__: i mean, is installing catalyst necessary ?
<mefisto__> scroat: catalyst as in the control panel for the driver? no, not necessary at all. I can't see any point to it, actually
<scroat> mefisto__: ok i activated the driver.  does is configure xorg.conf for me?
<mefisto__> scroat: very minimal change to xorg.conf but you may need to make some changes to it yourself (as I did) to get decent resolutions available
<scroat> ok
<scroat> i'll reboot.  see what happens thanx.
<philena> I didn't know how to delete old plasmoid files.  Sorry, I'm still rather new to Linux, and I have to work in bash just to get started.  So far I only got Ooo3 installed, firefox, have to figure out how to upgrade seamonkey, and now working on KDE
<ubuntu_> how does one install the latest xvid and likes codecs?
<ubuntu_> NICE ntfs support out of the box :)
<ubuntu_> liking this so far
<philena> And would someone PLEASE tell me why I can only get sound with SKYPE?
<ubuntu_> how many sound cards do you have philena? like is there an onboard (mb) as well as a pci card?
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: I think philena is complaining about no video
<philena> I dunno.  I don't have computer speakers.  I'm using my USB headsets.
<ubuntu_> ah
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: or maybe not
<ubuntu_> there you go
<sourcemaker> which mail provider are you using?
<ubuntu_> i bet you have to configure PER APP
<ubuntu_> what sound card to use
<philena> I tried to change the settings.  Universal.... aww man.. really?
<ubuntu_> usb headphones act as thier own sound card in a way
<ubuntu_> im not sure where sound settings are in ubutnu, but if you can find that, change it to your usb gizmo as a default and there you are
<ubuntu_> finished prolly
<ubuntu_> butnu
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubuntu_> sorry
<philena> I think that's what I was trying to do with Kmixer??
<mefisto__> philena: look in systemsettings. multimedia or sound ?
<ubuntu_> ya, see i have 2 sound cards in this  one
<ubuntu_> in kubuntu there is a system settings icon
<ubuntu_> i go there and clicked on the sound icon
<ubuntu_> i get a device preference dialog
<ubuntu_> that's where you want to be
<andrew_> hola
<ubuntu_> i use 2 becasue one hooks to speakers and the other is phones, that way i can change the default device to listen to phones or speakers without having to mess with wires/plugs
 * ubuntu_ thinks about how lazy that sounds
<andrew_> somebody know which is the chanell of kubuntu in spanish?
<ubuntu_> holy horse crap, 300 meg of updates from a fresh install of kubuntu
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: just curious, how do you change default soundcard? from systemsettings?
<ubuntu_> yes, in kubuntu it is in the system settings, then there is a Sound icon
<ubuntu_> in there it shows you both cards, and has a place to choose default device
<philena> I understand.  I want to keep skype on the USB, I'm going to test some headsets that plug in the audio inputs once adept is finish doing whatever it's doing
<philena> got 2 2004 e-series cpu from Devry because they are upgrading some computer rooms.  One I have Kubuntu, and the other I want to turn into a NAS.  once I figure all this out
<paonline1> i want to conected firefox for kubuntu
<mefisto__> paonline1: if you mean you want to install firefox: sudo apt-get install firefox
<paonline1> thanks
<scroat> hi
<mefisto__> scroat: how did it go?
<scroat> mefisto__: hi so i rebooted.  fglrx is installed. but it doesent play quake wars (i hear sound, but distorted visual).
<scroat> here's my info http://rafb.net/p/fsSpwN27.html
<scroat> no 3D games  :(
<scroat> i see the glxgears...
<scroat>  video plays fine on vlc.  why not games? everything else seems to be in place.
<mefisto__> scroat: does it work with desktop effects switched off?
<scroat> i dont think  i have desktop effects on in the first place.
<scroat> this is my card.  RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<aye> hi
<aye> hey
<mefisto__> scroat: you could also try adding these options to your xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/131381/
<paonline1> hello
<philena> Ok, I'm back
<aye> welcome
<philena> All of KDE is gone.  I only have the terminal to work with :(
<mefisto__> scroat: to turn on/off desktop effects, right-click a window titlebar, configure window behaviour
<scroat> mefisto__: yes the checkbox for "Enable Desktop Effects"  is not checked.
<aye> "All of KDE is gone", what you mean?
<scroat> mefisto__: they outa not be correct ?
<philena> I no longer have a GUI I think.
<mefisto__> scroat: well it's easier to get things working without desktop effects
<aye> i see
<scroat> ok ima reboot. see what happens with these new xorg settings.
<philena> it says you must manually run "dpkg --configure -a" to correct the problem
<mefisto__> philena: did you do that?
<philena> well, I thought I was suppose to remove plasmoid and kde-manager because there was a conflict or something
<philena> I guess I took too much out
<mefisto__> philena: so did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a   ?
<philena> ok.. it says idconfig deferred processing now taking place.  Setting up phono-backend-xine
<mefisto__> philena: an upgrade or install was interrupted, it seems
<philena> right
<philena> it said that too
<mefisto__> philena: are you upgrading to kde 4.2 or something?
<philena> correct
<aye> Does anyone know how install a .deb file? 3x
<mefisto__> aye: you can double-click it in dolphin or konqueror
<mefisto__> aye: or in konsole: sudo dpkg -i <program.deb>
<aye> 3x
<scroat> mefisto__: sorry, still no image on 3D games.
<philena> so, now what do I do?
<aye> but if i use the command line, what should i do?
<scroat> anyone use a Radeon X12000 series that succefully installed fglrx ?
<mefisto__> scroat: did it work before installing fglrx?
<scroat> no
<mefisto__> scroat: I have the same card as you. looks like the driver is installed correctly
<^stig> scroat: mine is radeon xpress x1100, fglrx installed
<scroat> mefisto__: do you use a toshiba laptop ?
<joshjtl> can I save dolphin window size?
<mefisto__> scroat: no, not a laptop
<mefisto__> josh-l: right-click dolphin window titlebar, advanced, special application settings
<joshjtl> thx mefisto__
<philena> Even if I have to do this the old fashion way, just let me know.  I don't know why my install broke
<philena> but I can't go farther than the terminal at this point
<mefisto__> scroat: btw, you don't need to reboot after changing xorg.conf, just restart X (alt-ctrl-backspace or logout and alt-E)
<philena> Is my sourcelist gone too now?
<scroat> mefisto__: when i pull a ---> /etc/init.d/kmd restart  ;  it just stays at the terminal
<scroat> sometimes
<opop> skidoosh.
<scroat> mefisto__: can you have a looksee at my xorg.conf file?  http://rafb.net/p/1rfMj530.html
<philena> do I have the do the ftp thing in the terminal to get the GUI?
<aye> what a slow update of system language configuration!
<aye> install X
<mefisto__> scroat: looks fine. mine is the same, except I have added some details to the "Monitor" section because my monitor wasn't detected properly
<paonline1> how i can download music for amarok
<scroat> looks like a job for windows.
<scroat> linux garbage.
<philena> *sigh* anyone?
<joshjtl> other than just changing the plasma theme, can i adjust opacity of the panel?
<DaSkreech> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<mefisto__> philena: where are you at now?
<philena> I'm still in the terminal wondering how to get kde back in
<philena> kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot
<scroat> this is my xorg log file.  http://rafb.net/p/T96WND30.html
<mefisto__> philena: just to make sure you got all the upgrades done and nothing is missing because of the install interruption: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get upgrade
<scroat> look what elese i found (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
<philena> Oops.. forgot the sudo apt-get upgrade one.  thanks.  it's doing something now
<philena> mefisto: Ok.. finished the upgrade one.  What's next
<scroat> mefisto__: im running 32Bit kubuntu on a 64bit machine.  how can i make sure im running 32 fglrx?
<mefisto__> scroat: not sure, but I doubt it would work at all if it was the wrong driver
<scroat> it's the wrong driver?
<scroat> this linux crap sucks.
<mefisto__> scroat: it's ati you should be complaining about
<progmanos> Is there a Strigi applet for KDE 4?
<philena> mefisto__do I have to reboot after I did the sudo apt-get upgrade?
<philena> oops
<philena> I'm not good at this IRC stuff
<mefisto__> philena: either reboot, or try startx
<philena> Xsession: unable to start X session --- no "/home/user/.xsession" file, no session managers, no window managers, and no termail emulators found; aborting
<Dr_Willis> thats hard core
<Dr_Willis> make a .xsession file that runs somthing?
<philena> Oh sure.  No problem.. I make .xsession files all day.  Piece of cake... What?
<Dr_Willis> 2 lines in thefile
<Dr_Willis> xterm &
<Dr_Willis> exec WINDOWMAAGER
<Dr_Willis> use what wm you want.
<mefisto__> philena: did you do  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    to make sure nothing is missing because of the upgrade interruption?
<Dr_Willis> but its weird thst the thing broke that badly
<larry> i need the sudo command to unlock adept manager
<Dr_Willis> unless you got 'Xsession' selected in the kdm login options
<mefisto__> larry: kdesudo
<philena> Recommends: (a whole lotta apps) but it is not going to be installed E: broken packages
<larry> kdesudo didnt work
<larry> i was trying to update
<mefisto__> larry: kdesudo adept manager
<larry> ill try that
<mefisto__> larry: or you could just   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<philena> I have no idea why it broke. Everything was running just fine.
<sourcemaker> how can I save my public and private pgp key in asc file?
<mefisto__> larry: adept should ask for your password if you start it from the menu
<philena> I was in this chat while it was going.  Now I'm on my laptop trying to get it back up
<achem> hey guys whats the source i should enter for backports for 8.10
<larry> that got it
<achem> anyone??
<Dr_Willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<achem> ^^ sweet
<philena> If my packages for KDE are broken.  Is there a way for me to start over in the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> if the package sytstem is broken.. thats not good...
<achem> lol
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, and pray
<Dr_Willis> :)
<philena> did that 3x now
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sourcemaker> I solved the problem via command line... RTFM :-)
<mefisto__> philena: did you see anything about which packages are the problem ones?
<larry> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem, what dose this mean
<Dr_Willis> run the command it says....
<Dr_Willis> with a sudo of course
<mefisto__> larry: it means what it says
<mefisto__> larry: dpkg handles the installation of packages
<philena> yes.. Like   Recommends: kontact but it is not going to be installed.  I can't scroll up to see the other ones, but I see about 13
<achem> yeaya finally sorted kde 4.2 out ( i think ) l8az going to check it out
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update | less
<mefisto__> philena: you can scroll up with shift-pageup
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Guest18270> hell
<Guest18270> hello
<scroat> mefisto__: according to ATI's installation doc,  agpgart is Not supposed to be compiled in the kernel.
<philena> "Some packages could not be installed.  This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming."
<philena> I'm trippin on the "impossible situation" part.  Sheeeeesh
<scroat> if i want to recompile my kernel,  what dir do i go to?  i dont think kubuntu even comes with the src.
<edixon> hola
<mefisto__> philena: you probably have something installed that is interfering with the installation of other required packages
<mefisto__> philena: try this: sudo apt-get remove koffice-data-kde4
<philena> package koffice-data-kde4 is not installed, so not removed
<mefisto__> ok
<philena> Then it list all the java libraries that I believe came from Ooo3
<philena> saying that they are no longer required
<mefisto__> philena: sudo apt-get remove plasmoid-*
<mefisto__> philena: oh wait
<mefisto__> philena: sudo apt-get autoremove
<mefisto__> does autoremove remove anything?
<philena> yes, it's removing 33 files
<edixon> quien habla español soy de venezuela
<mefisto__> ok, good sign
<mefisto__> !es | edixon
<ubottu> edixon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mefisto__> philena: after they are removed, try    sudo apt-get upgrade   again
<philena> ok..
<philena> The following packages have been kept back: kdebase-runtime, kdebase...etc
<mefisto__> philena: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    to install those
<philena> failed to fetch cdrom:  plase use apt-cdrom
<mefisto__> philena: cdrom?  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   and wherever you see a line starting  "deb cdrom"  put a # at the start of that line to comment it out
<philena> ok.. should I uncomment the backports?
<mefisto__> philena: no, you need backports to get the kde 4.2 packages
<mefisto__> oh, yes uncomment
<philena> ok
<philena> What about the ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main ? Should I comment that out too or need that?
<mefisto__> philena: no you don't need that one. 4.2 is in backports, and I assume the experimental ppa ones are old now
<scroat> has anyone recompiled their kernel ?
<philena> awww.. that may have been my problem.
<philena> I did sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and the dist-upgrade says it needs 7549kB
<philena> 19 ungraded 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded
<mefisto__> philena: what's the 1 not upgraded?  nearly there :)
<philena> can't tell yet
<larry> man it did it again
<larry> locked up adept ,manger
<larry> what was that command  sudo  what?
<larry> i am going tp copy it tp my clip board this time
<mefisto__> larry: adept crashed? frozen?
<larry> yea
<bazhang> !aptfix
<scroat> whats the ncurses library ?
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mefisto__> larry: ctrl-esc to list running processes, and search for adept to make sure it's not still running first
<scroat> A[A[A *** 'make menuconfig' requires the ncurses libraries.
<scroat> then it asks me to install some fictional packages
<scroat> there is no ncurses ncurses-devel
<^stig> libncurses5-dev
<philena> ok.. it's done.  but I'm still stuck in the terminal
<mefisto__> philena: if you try an upgrade now, does it still say 1 not upgraded?
<philena> yes, system-config-printer-kde
<mefisto__> philena: startx  ?  does that start kde now?
<philena> nope.. still have the xsession error
<mefisto__> philena: try rebooting then. I'm running out of ideas
<DaSkreech> which error?
<philena> DaSkreech: Xsession: unable to start X session --- no "/home/user/.xsession" file, no session managers, no window managers, and no termail emulators found; aborting
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: Xsession: unable to start X session --- no "/home/user/.xsession" file, no session managers, no window managers, and no termail emulators found; aborting
<philena> Kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...
<DaSkreech> what?
<DaSkreech> your user name is user ?
<philena> lmao.. no it's my username.. too funny
<philena> sorry.. user = philena
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> When did this start?
<philena> trying to upgrade to 4.2 kde
<philena> broke during upgrade, After it removed all the kde
<philena> didn't know I wasn't suppose to use that ppa.launchpad link.  I didn't know it was outdated
<philena> mefisto__: been helping get back right. Not sure what to do at this point.
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: still one package not upgraded though: system-config-printer-kde
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: That won't cause that error
<DaSkreech> philena: ok did you remove X ?
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: didn't think so. is "startx" the best way to start kde from terminal?
<philena> you want me to autoremove again?
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: yes
<philena> remove X?
<progmanos> is there a strigi applet for plasma?
<larry> if some files didnt download rigthh  like thunderbird .how do i redownlooad the files
<beardbar> anyone have trouble getting oss to work with there creative SB x-FI ?
<mefisto__> larry: you mean you were installing thunderbird and it didn't download properly?
<larry> yes
<mefisto__> larry: are you in adept? or konsole?
<larry> adept
<mefisto__> larry: close adept, then in konsole: sudo apt-get clean  (which will remove all archived deb files that have been downloaded) then: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<philena> *sigh* any luck on trying to figure out how I lost kde?
<philena> do I have to use my Cd and start all over or umm... take some vicodin and call it a night?
<Frederick> folks can I use kubuntu to restore my mbr?
<Frederick> I have gentoo, vista and ubuntu installed but vista got corrupted and I had to reisntall it so it destried the mbr
<Dr_Willis> you can use any linux to reinstall the grub if you want
<DaSkreech> philena: ok back
<DaSkreech> What have you tried so far?
<DaSkreech> any LInux that doesn't use Lilo
<Dr_Willis> you could use them also. :)
<Dr_Willis> just install the grub tools heh
<philena> I tried the Law of Attraction and praying..
<DaSkreech> philena: what happens when you type X ?
<DaSkreech> philena: I assume you know Vts ?
<DaSkreech> VTs?
<DaSkreech> where are you btw?
<DaSkreech> on the machine that's broken?
<Frederick> Dr_WillisI did a backup of grub is it safe to reinstall it with $ sudo dd of=/dev/sdc if=mbr.img ?
<philena> no, I'm on my laptop on my lap, sitting in front of the broken one
<philena> VTs?
<DaSkreech> philena: ok type X on it and see what it does
<DaSkreech> Virtual Terminals
<DaSkreech> TTYs
<philena> Just "x" by itself?
<DaSkreech> X
<DaSkreech> caps counts
<DaSkreech> And for somereason it decided to be different
<philena> OK.. a gray screen with an X in the middle
<DaSkreech> Ok sweet so X works
<Dr_Willis> :0
<DaSkreech> press alt+ctrl+F1 to get back the terminal
<DaSkreech> ctrl+C
<philena> k
<Dr_Willis> Frederick,  you could i guess... but ive never been brave enogh to use dd on the mbr. :)
<DaSkreech> and then sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5
<DaSkreech> Frederick: how big is mbr.img ?
<mefisto__> !grub | Frederick
<ubottu> Frederick: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<philena> I'm not getting a prompt now
<DaSkreech> philena: try alt+ctrl+F2 ?
<DaSkreech> wait
<DaSkreech> after what?
<philena> after the alt+ctrl+f1
<DaSkreech> Try alt+ctrl+F2
<philena> but I'm back and logged in the terminal after the f2 combo.
<DaSkreech> sweet
<DaSkreech>  killall X
<DaSkreech> then sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5
<Frederick> is there an otion on the live cd to repair grub?
<DaSkreech> Frederick: Yes read the link ubottu gave you
<Frederick> k
<DaSkreech> philena: Umm sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DaSkreech> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<philena> k
<DaSkreech> done?
<philena> yep
<DaSkreech> Ok cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<DaSkreech> give me the URL
<philena> http://pastebin.com/f1f636def
<DaSkreech> philena: Ok are you sure yo uwere using the PPA ?
<philena> I was, but I took it off the sourcelist already
<DaSkreech> ah bah
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<draik__> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<philena> done
<DaSkreech> philena: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<philena> E: broken packages
<DaSkreech> Which?
<philena> kde-window manage, kdebase-workspace-bin, ksysguard, language-selector... about 20 of them
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install -f
<philena> packages installed and are no longer required: libica10 kedbase-runtime kdelibs5 phytho-dev etc
<DaSkreech> erm
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get autoremove
<philena> done
<DaSkreech> no error messages ?
<DaSkreech> or warnings?
<mefisto__> philena: where those "no longer required" packages removed?
<philena> yes
<philena> processing triggers for libc6... idconfig deffed processing now taking place, processing triggers for man-db
<philena> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 9 to remove and 1 not upgraded
<DaSkreech> philena: That's after what?
<philena> it removed the 9 files
<DaSkreech> ah right
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> which isn't upgraded?
<philena> the printer one. but I don't think that will cause any problems
<mefisto__> maybe remove that for now? what do you think DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: kubuntu-desktop will reinstall it
<DaSkreech> philena: Lets try remove it though
<DaSkreech> remove it then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: that's what I was thinking, remove it, then kubuntu-desktop will install an upgraded one
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: Hopefully ;-)
<mefisto__> philena: maybe try autoremove after removing it to
<mefisto__> too
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: good call
<philena> ok done.  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<DaSkreech> philena: after autoremove ?
<philena> I still did the autoremove tho
<philena> now you want to do the kubuntu-desktop?
<DaSkreech> philena: umm
<DaSkreech> how soon do you have to go?
<philena> like to the bathroom?  I'm good
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<mefisto__> :)
<DaSkreech> ok when you install stuff it downloads the installers to your computer and caches them
<philena> right.. I think that's the part that broke
<DaSkreech> your cache right now is made up of ppa packages so I'm wondering if it would be more fun to see what happens
<DaSkreech> Doubtful :)
<DaSkreech> No installs happen unles the cache of stuff is fulfilled
<PhrkOnLsh> is there any way to use KDE4's krunner in gutsy without pulling in KDE4?
<philena> do I need to clear the cache?
<DaSkreech> philena: No you don't
<philena> k
<DaSkreech> If you do you have to redownload everything
<DaSkreech> which is safer
<DaSkreech> but this way is faster and more fun
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<DaSkreech> PhrkOnLsh: Can I assume you mean All of KDE4?
<PhrkOnLsh> yeah
<DaSkreech> since obviously if you are installing krunner you would have to install kde4 libs and base ?
<PhrkOnLsh> if there was just a krunner package, but there isn't.
<DaSkreech> !info krunner
<philena> I still get the 20 broken packages and recommendations to install
<ubottu> Package krunner does not exist in intrepid
<PhrkOnLsh> the last time I pulled kde4 from universe my system went mad
<DaSkreech> philena: don't install
<DaSkreech> philena: Which packages?
<DaSkreech> !find krunner
<ubottu> File krunner found in kdebase-workspace-bin, kdebase-workspace-data, kdebase-workspace-dbg, kdeplasma-addons, kdeplasma-addons-data (and 58 others)
<philena> yeah.. thoses are listed too
<DaSkreech> PhrkOnLsh: install kdebase-workspace and you should get it
<mefisto__> PhrkOnLsh: you could install katapult, which is very similar to kde4 krunner in function
<DaSkreech> katapult is installed by default on gutsy
<PhrkOnLsh> DaSkreech: Last time I did that, my system went haywire; it doesn't particularly like qt4 i think... :(
<PhrkOnLsh> DaSkreech: katapult sucks
<PhrkOnLsh> I'm using it right now
<DaSkreech> krunner is quite like it
<DaSkreech> philena: ok sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<PhrkOnLsh> it's slow to start up, it doesn't remember what you've typed in previously (why do I have to type past konquest before konqueror) etc
<PhrkOnLsh> I'd just upgrade to Hardy if my system had more ram.
<philena> no different
<PhrkOnLsh> I much prefer the look and feel of kde4
<DaSkreech> PhrkOnLsh: well you can pull the kdebase-workspace debs and depends and try
<DaSkreech> philena: hrrm
<PhrkOnLsh> I'll try; thanks.
<DaSkreech> apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop
<philena> kde-window-manager, kdebase-workspace_bin etc
<DaSkreech> philena: won't be installed ?
<philena> nope
<DaSkreech> philena: install kde-window-manager by itself
<philena> kubuntu-desktop: Installed (none) candidate 1.101
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install kde-window-manager
<philena> package has unmet dependencies: kdebase-workspace-libs4+5, libkdecorations4, libkwineffects1
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install libkwineffects1
<philena> libkwineffects1 dependencies kdebase-workspace-libs4+5
<DaSkreech> run apt-cache policy on that
<philena> You're right, the merry-go-round is so fun :D
<DaSkreech> yeah upgrading a lot of packages at the same time can get interesting
<DaSkreech> I've had to go right do to a single package and override the defaults then everything just magically worked after
<mefisto__> aptitude is often better at doing this package juggling. maybe try that instead of apt-get ?
<DaSkreech> mebbe
<DaSkreech> I just want to make sure that the packages are coming from the right repos
<philena> us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-backports/main  intrepid-updates, intrepid-security, etc
<DaSkreech> what version number ?
<DaSkreech> for candidate
<philena> 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu7 (backport), 4:4.1.4-0unbuntu1 (updates) 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu12 (main)
<philena> are they all suppose to be 4.2?
<DaSkreech> There should only be one in candidate line
<DaSkreech> no
<philena> oh.. 4:4.2.0-0unbuntu7~intrepid1
<DaSkreech> ok if that matches 4.2.0 for the apt-cache policy of kdelibs5 then try sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 kde-window-manager
<philena> well, kdelibs5 says 4:4.2.0-0unbuntu2~intrepid2
<DaSkreech> ok ccol
<DaSkreech> try sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 kde-window-manager
<DaSkreech> cool
<philena> kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 depends libplasma3
<DaSkreech> try sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 kde-window-manager libplasma3
<DaSkreech> philena: You know you can just press up to get history right?
<philena> libplasma3 depends kdelibs5-data (= 4:4.2.0-0buntu2~intrepid2) but 4:4.2.1a-0ubuntu~intrepid1 is to be installed
<phil__> hello
<DaSkreech> ah ha
<philena> DaSkreech: yeah, I figured that out trying to PageUp earlier
<philena> is the ah ha the 4:4.2.1a part?
<DaSkreech> philena: apt-cache policy kdelibs5-data and tell me which repo it's coming from
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Figured something was screwy in the line
<DaSkreech> either getting 4.2.1 packages or getting 4.1.4 packages
<philena> 4:4.2.1a-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<DaSkreech> I know :) which repo is it coming from ?
<philena> you mena the version table?
<DaSkreech> yes
<philena> 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status,
<hypernewbie> hey, may i ask
<DaSkreech> o_O
<hypernewbie> is there a way to get the latest packages of kubuntu
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hypernewbie> with KDE 3.9
<hypernewbie> instead of KDE Vista Ultimate?
<DaSkreech> philena: anything under that ?
<hypernewbie> sorry, re-ask
<hypernewbie> is there a way to get kubuntu 8.10 with kde 2.9
<hypernewbie> 3.9*
<philena> 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-backports/ main packages, 4:4.2.0
<mefisto__> hypernewbie: kde 3.9 ? or 3.5.10?
<philena> 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main
<hypernewbie> all the nice new shiny kernel, but with kde <whatever dapper had>
<philena> 500 http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/main
<philena> 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main
<hypernewbie> i have ubuntu right now, and would be nice if i could install KDE 3.9
<mefisto__> hypernewbie: there are non-official repos around. but I don't know where they are. google would probably find a few. I remember a post on ubuntu forums about one of them
<DaSkreech> philena: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5-data
<DaSkreech> then try the same install from before
<hypernewbie> mefisto__: that doesn't really help...
<DaSkreech> hypernewbie: kinda
<kuaera> Good morning, folks
<kuaera> Three things: One, the "droid" set of fonts is really rather awesome
<hypernewbie> DaSkreech: i just want ubuntu ibex with outdated kde and kde libs
<kuaera> Two, I can't get any of my KDE 4 filepicker dialog options to "stick"
<hypernewbie> DaSkreech: anything that rids me of that horrid KDE Vista Ultimate
<kuaera> Three, "systemsettings" comes up blank.
<DaSkreech> hypernewbie: look up apt-pearsoncomputing.net
<kuaera> I think 2 and 3 may be related to me hacking some stuff from the KDE repo, thus altering my PATH variable
<kuaera> But #2 persists even when I've just booted up my system and haven't altered anything.
<yao_ziyuan> i removed adept and kpackagekit and try to use update-notifier to notify me of updates
<DaSkreech> kuaera: KDEPAH
<DaSkreech> KDEPATH
<yao_ziyuan> but when i run update-notifier from konsole it doesn't show a tray icon,
<kuaera> DaSkreech: I don't touch KDEPATH on my normal user.
<yao_ziyuan> while there indeed are updates if i use apt-get
<DaSkreech> kuaera: ok
<DaSkreech> philena: installs now?
<mefisto__> hypernewbie: is this better?   http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kde+3+intrepid
<philena> kubuntu-desktop depends kdebase-workspace-bin and recommends kdeplasma add-ons
<yao_ziyuan> got it. has to use -c.
<DaSkreech> philena: did kde-window manager install?
<philena> kdebase-workspace-bin depends kdebase-workspace-data (= 4.4.2.0-0unbuntu7~intrepid
<kuaera> DaSkreech: I even did "sudo chown <user>:<user> ~ -R" to no avail... I don't know why the setting isn't saving
<DaSkreech> Disk full?
<kuaera> Nope
<DaSkreech> philena: apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace-data ?
<philena> Oh my, 11 new installs are prompted
<DaSkreech> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<DaSkreech> bah
<DaSkreech> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<DaSkreech> Gah
<philena> !what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<philena> oh
<DaSkreech> philena: what's the version for kdebase-workspace-data ?
<hypernewbie> mefisto__:thanks, I know how to use google now! ( Google: stuffing up linux installations since 1989 )
<philena> Well it's installing now
<philena> I can't tell
<mefisto__> hypernewbie: well that's what you want to do :) installing kde3 in intrepid
<DaSkreech> oh
<DaSkreech> ok :-)
<hypernewbie> mefisto__: not really, KDE4 has stuffed kubuntu installation, now I'm here to fix it
<philena> setting up kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 (4:4.2.0-0ubuntu7~intrepid1)
<yao_ziyuan> i located this in update-notifier-kde:
<yao_ziyuan> KProcess.startDetached("kcmshell4", ["kpk_update"])
<yao_ziyuan> i replaced kpk_update with update-manager but it doesn't work because update-manager is not a kcm module.
 * kuaera spins around and around. I've finally got a grip on C++ programming \\o/
<yao_ziyuan> ah,
<yao_ziyuan> i got it.
<kuaera> DaSkreech: Do you use Kontact/Korganizer?
<DaSkreech> Wheee
<DaSkreech> yes lightly
<kuaera> I need some input for a project I'm working on.
<DaSkreech> #kontact ?
<kuaera> They're all asleep, and this is an end-user thing :P
<DaSkreech> They are end users as well :)
<kuaera> It's been requested ("wish") that priorities have more visual impact, at least in the adjenda view [where all todos are visible]
<DaSkreech> yeah
<kuaera> So, I've played around with it some, and have a couple of options:
<philena> I'm still getting an error for install the kubuntu-desktop.   kdebase-workspace-bin still
<philena> depends
<hypernewbie> mefisto__: thanks for the link though, this seems to work so far
<kuaera> [1] A series of background gradients, dependent on the completion %, location in start date to end date, and priority [the most colorful, but confusing option]
<DaSkreech> !ot | DaSkreech and kuaera Fascinating stuff but you know better
<ubottu> DaSkreech and kuaera Fascinating stuff but you know better: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> Oh right sorry ubottu
<DaSkreech> philena: Which error ?
<kuaera> >_> Sorry.
<DaSkreech> kuaera: Joining ?
<philena> kubuntu-desktop dependencies on kdebase-workspace-bin  recommends: kdeplasma add-ons
<DaSkreech> is it still installing ?
<philena> broken packages
<DaSkreech> Is that a no?
<philena> no
<DaSkreech> ok
<philena> it says it's an "impossible situation" or unstable distro
<DaSkreech> so that last no means yes?
<philena> lol.. yes
<DaSkreech> alright
<DaSkreech> well when you get back some control try apt-cache policy kdeplasma-addons
<philena> candidate: 4:4.2.0-0~intrepid1
<DaSkreech> it'sinstalled?
<philena> 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-backports/ main packages, 4:4.2.0
<philena> 	500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main 4:4.1.4
<philena> 	100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<philena> 	500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main
<philena> 	
<philena> nope, not installed
<DaSkreech> what about kdebase-workspace-bin
<DaSkreech> what's the policy on that?
<philena> depends on kdeplasma-addons-data (=4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1) but 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu~intrepid1 is to be installed
<philena> I thought I read something about the Plasmoids not being capable with 4.2?
<DaSkreech> philena: huh?
<DaSkreech> That's what policysays?
<DaSkreech> for kdebase-workspace-bin ?
<philena> Old Plasma packages are not compatible with KDE 4.2, you should uninstall any plasmoids.
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get remove plasmoid-*
<DaSkreech> philena: Did you install custom plasmoids in KDE 4.1 ?
<philena> KDEtwitter
<DaSkreech> That's not the one that ships with KDE ?
<DaSkreech> you got it from KDE-apps or something ?
<philena> It was in my widget list.  I dunno
<philena> I just added it, I didn't have to go download it
<DaSkreech> ok you are fine then
<DaSkreech> They are talking about third party ones from sites
<DaSkreech> is kdebase-workspace-bin installed ?
<philena> no
<DaSkreech> ok sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-bin kdeplasma-addons
<beardbar> anyone here have a c
<philena> unmet dependcies with data
<DaSkreech> which are?
<philena> workspace_bin depends on workspace_data and kdeplasma-addons depends on addons-data
<DaSkreech> ha
<DaSkreech> bet both of those are 4.2.1 :)
<philena> yep
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get remove kdebase-workspace-data kdeplasma-addons-data && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<philena> 0 upgraded, 115 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<DaSkreech> which 2 to remove ?
<yao_ziyuan> press ctrl+esc, is there a process "python" whose command line is python /usr/bin/update-notifier-kde ?
<philena> the kdeplasma_addons_data and the workspace-data
<DaSkreech> philena: ah move right along then
<philena> yao_ziyuan: me?
<yao_ziyuan> philena: anyone
<yao_ziyuan> anyway i've just downloaded kubuntu jaunty alpha 6 and will see it in vbox
<philena> oh..ok
<yao_ziyuan> i just modified update-notifier-kde to use synaptic update-manager as updater
<gohmifune> Anyone run into some bootup weirdness
<gohmifune> ?
<gohmifune> I mean lately that is
<DaSkreech> yao_ziyuan: normally ctrl+Esc pops up the task manager
<yao_ziyuan> yes
<DaSkreech> philena: let me know when that goes through
<DaSkreech> if you are running krunner
<philena> k
<alesan> hi what is a good RSS reader?
<alesan> my friends always set up meetings on a forum that has a RSS feed
<DaSkreech> akregator
<DaSkreech> it should be installed
<DaSkreech> there are about 3-4 RSS plasmoids as well
<alesan> I use kde3.5
<gohmifune> akregator is for kde 3.5
<gohmifune> and 4
<yao_ziyuan> DaSkreech: yes, i'm asking if there is a process in it called python and whose command line is python /usr/bin/update-notifier-kde
<alesan> ok I started akregator... now what :)
<DaSkreech> yao_ziyuan: Ha ok now i understand
<DaSkreech> alesan: add feed
<philena> Oh, while waiting, is there a workaround to access Office Live workspace, or am I stuck with Google docs?
<DaSkreech> what does Office Live require?
<philena> Firefox or IE running with a Windows OS
<DaSkreech> run firefox then
<philena> I can only access with my Vista, even with the Firefox browser, it still detected that I wasn't on a Windows OS
<DaSkreech> philena: Install the User agent extension
<alesan> tahnks, bye
<larry> whhat kind of decoder do i need to make amarok play radio stattions
<DaSkreech> mp3
<larry> where do i get them
<DaSkreech> install libxine1-ffmpeg
<yao_ziyuan> sigh. kubuntu jaunty alpha 6 starts so slowly in vbox
<Dr_Willis> demand a refund
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone tell me in your task manager whether there is a process "python" with command line 'python /usr/bin/update-notifier-kde'?
<philena> well, slap me with a slimmy fish.. It worked!
<mefisto__> philena: upgrade done?
<DaSkreech> Course it worked :)
<philena> yes, it's back to where I was
<DaSkreech> hmm?
<DaSkreech> x session errors?
<mefisto__> kde 4.1?
<DaSkreech> Windows XP ?
<philena> no.. I mean back before I lose everything and it broke
<DaSkreech> Oh so KDE 4.1 then
<DaSkreech> X-D
<philena> I hope not.  How do I check version again.  top .. no.. or was it ls? I forget.
<mefisto__> if it's not too detailed, can you fill me in on what was wrong?
<DaSkreech> kde4-config --version
<philena> yeah, my versions were not clicking.  But I know I didn't download anything for plasmoid, and I think that KDEtwitter is kinda new right?
<DaSkreech> It's replaced with the new one
<philena> oh.
<HelloWorld> marton:您真来了？您的英语一定非常好。
<philena> audio working now.  But I did get these cpus from Devry and I know they alter sound settings, but I didn't know my audio could split up like that
<mefisto__> so philena, is it 4.2 now or still 4.1?
<philena> how do I check
<philena>  I keep thinking it's top, but that's for local processing
<mefisto__> help, about kde in a kde4 app, or kded4 --version
<DaSkreech> kde4-config --version
<philena> akonadi console?
<philena> dfoop
<philena> version 4.2.00 sweet
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: shouldn't it be 4.2.1? or is that just jaunty?
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: Main is 4.1.4 Backports is 4.2.0 ppa is 4.2.1
<mefisto__> philena: just curious, were all your plasmoids still in place after upgrading?
<philena> yep
<philena> Oh well, I did close twitter though, but that was because it was in the way.
<geoblic> z
<mefisto__> philena: well, enjoy! over and out
<philena> Yes, I'm done for now.  I will try to work on the other little stuff tomorrow.  Thanks so much DaSkreech for stickin with me.
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> good night
<DaSkreech>  Im' heading to bed as well
<kalp> hi ppl
<kalp> i have replaced sources.list with a new one, but synaptec package manager isnt taking the new rep sources. what should i do?
<DaSkreech> Close Synaptic and reopen
<kalp> i restarted the comp, even tat didnt help
<DaSkreech> What is synaptic reading ?
<wiggles> hi
<wiggles> anyone got a oneliner for those who have apache installed, and wanna code php/mqsql ?
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install php5-mysql php5 mysql-server
<kalp> snaptic is reading older reps
<kalp> those are local on my college network
<kalp> i am outside college now
<k0pp> i've got an issue.. this is with Kubuntu only.  when i run KDE for .. freebsd or anything else my sound works fine.  my sound is still working, but its very staticy.  there's always static, even when no music is playing.  what could be causing this?
<DaSkreech> kalp: Even after a sudo apt-get update ?
<kalp> its trying to connect to college network
<DaSkreech> where did you put the sources.list ?
<kalp> "/etc/apt"
<druggz> i ran apt-get install php5-mysql mysql-client php5
<druggz> and my php files are not being interpreted
<george__> #protogonoi
<DaSkreech> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DaSkreech> pastebin it
<kalp> meaning?
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kalp> deb ftp://ftp.iitb.ac.in/os/ubuntu/archives/ intrepid universe main restricted multiverse
<kalp> deb ftp://ftp.iitb.ac.in/os/ubuntu/archives/ intrepid-security universe main restricted multiverse
<kalp> kalp@kalpkubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<kalp> 12% [Connecting to IITB#2007@netmon.iitb.ac.in] [Connecting to IITB#2007@netmon.iitb.ac.in] [Connecting to ftp.iitb.ac.in]^C
<duke_> hi
<doktorlinux> buongiorno
<duke_> can i ask, how to install flash player into konqueror?
<doktorlinux> supporto kubuntu 9.04
<leiiitoh> hola
<leiiitoh> algun latino por aca
<leiiitoh> mm
<duke_> anybody have a clue why flash is blank screen under my konqueror?
<duke_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<duke_> anybody have a clue why flash is only blank screen inside my konqueror?
<duke_> it works good inside firefox
<duke_> !microhpone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microhpone
<duke_> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<duke_> !lan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<marco_> i'm sorry, where can I edit my system sonds?
<marco_> I don't find it in the menu
<jussi01> marco_: kmenu - system settings - notifications
<marco_> -_-' i've found it
<marco_> tx
<k0pp> alright, im trying to get my second monitor working. can anyone spare some time to hold my hand through this
<marco_> I've re-installed a windows partition on my pc, how can I re-install grub?
<Tm_T> !grub | marco_
<ubottu> marco_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sorset> hi , both zip and jar files are identifying  as zip file in new kubuntu..how can i fix it?
<fivetwentysix> hmm
<fivetwentysix> Is there a firefox for KDE?
<bazhang> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<bazhang> you can use the qt style to make it fit in more nicely, but no separate package
<fivetwentysix> When I do that, it gets really buggy
<fivetwentysix> Oh well, doesnt matter.
<ubsafder> hello
<bazhang> with many extensions? or just that one modification?
<kbela> bye
<ubsafder> my kubunutu connects to the wireless network when I use gnome but not kde .
<bazhang> ubsafder, with knetwork-manager or cli
<ubsafder> in gnome it connects with network manager applet . under kde i could not something similar configured
<bazhang> so the gui in kubuntu ?
<bazhang> is this an encrypted network or open one?
<ubsafder> wpa
<bazhang> is the ap associated? check iwconfig
<ubsafder> can I get the gnome soft to connect even if i am under kde ?
<bazhang> ubsafder, sure
<bazhang> ubsafder, some others have reported the exact same issue
<ubsafder> ok ok i will log under kde and try
<ubsafder> thanks
<bazhang> thread or two on the forums about it (at least)
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> let me get you a weblink
<bazhang> oops
<kbela> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<kbela> !info konqueror
<ubottu> konqueror (source: kdebase): KDE 4's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 1255 kB, installed size 3564 kB
<k0pp> anyone use superkaramba in here?  one of the themes i'm using has a CPU temperature monitor, but it wont work.. i know there was a package i needed for it to work last time i used it, i just cant rembmer what.
<k0pp> does anyone know what it was?
<bazhang> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 121 kB, installed size 564 kB
<fran> hola
<fran22> holas
<rehman> hi every on
<rehman> hi, Please I m new to linux, I m using kubuntu. Konqueror is not opening any page. can any body help me?
<metbsd> does wubin installation have compiz-fusion and beryl
<metbsd> ?
<rehman> hi, Please I m new to linux, I m using kubuntu. Konqueror is not opening any page. can any body help me?
<metbsd> if i use wubin to install kubuntu, does it have compiz-fusion and beryl?
<rehman> hi, Please I m new to linux, I m using kubuntu. Konqueror is not opening any page. can any body help me?
<metbsd> is beryl stable?
<sorset> hi , when i copy a file to flash memory  , after remove . it begins to write...
<bazhang> metbsd, there is no beryl
<sorset> how can i fix it?
<metbsd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM&feature=related
<metbsd> this is not real?
<bazhang> metbsd, compiz-fusion (now compiz) resulted from beryl
<metbsd> what?
<metbsd> is ubuntu native same as wubi install?
<bazhang> metbsd, no
<noren> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<noren> hi all
<rehman> hi noreen
<rehman> hi, Please I m new to linux, I m using kubuntu. Konqueror is not opening any page. can any body help me?
<rehman> hi, Please I m new to linux, I m using kubuntu. Konqueror is not opening any page. can any body help me?
<sokarrat> Hi
<rehman> hi, Please I m new to linux, I m using kubuntu. Konqueror is not opening any page. can any body help me?
<rehman> please any linux master here
<Dekans> like http://www.google.com ?
<FreeMinded> how do you conect to the internet?
<metbsd> do i have comiz with wubi installation?
<rehman> i am using kubuntu 7.10,
<rehman> i connected via wvdial
<FreeMinded> is the connection up and working?
<rehman> it connected and messengers and irc are running but konqueror is not opening any page.
<bazhang> metbsd, did you install via wubi?
<metbsd> yes
<bazhang> then install ccsm and see
<bazhang> oh wait 7.10
<metbsd> will it work?
<FreeMinded> rehman: might be a problem with proxy settings?
<FreeMinded> did you change anything there?
<Dekans> wghat url are you trying rehman ?
<rehman> ok sir. I changed when it produced problem.
<bazhang> !ccsm | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<rehman> i am trying simle www.google.com
<Dekans> add http://
<Dekans> in the url
<Dekans> just in case
<rehman> it is written automatically.
<bazhang> rehman, can you ping www.google.com from the konsole
<rehman> i went SETTINGS> PROXY> AUTOMATICALLY DETECT SETTINGS but it did not worked.
<rehman> how to ping?
<bazhang> rehman, open konsole
<rehman> ok
<rehman> opened
<bazhang> type: ping www.google.com
<rehman> trying
<rehman> yes it is running
<rehman> one line from console i m pasting
<rehman> 64 bytes from sn-in-f104.google.com (216.239.61.104): icmp_seq=2 ttl=246 time=1179 m
<bazhang> rehman, that is good
<rehman> all lines are almost simmilar
<bazhang> rehman, now try to access a different site than google in your browser (ie www.yahoo.com)
<rehman> ok
<rehman> no.
<rehman> same result
<bazhang> 404?
<rehman> no, simple two lines," An error occurred while loading http://www.yahoo.com:" and
<rehman> "Could not connect to host http://www.yahoo.com/."
<bazhang> rehman, are you using a proxy or behind some kind of filter that blocks certain sites?
<rehman> no, I am using dialup connection
<bazhang> odd
<bazhang> just timed it out seems
<rehman> I have just istalled the kubuntu.
<bazhang> rehman, are you able to install software and update your computer? or does that time out too
<rehman> i have not checked.
<rehman> could be some thing wrong with resolv.conf
<rehman> ?
<bazhang> doubtful
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get upgrade
<rehman> ok
<rehman> i ran it
<rehman> the end line is " 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<bazhang> so it is fully up to date then
<gohmifune> I'm locked out of graphics mode, and can only get into the command line login screen
<gohmifune> anyone can help with this?
<rehman> ok, thankyou for your time BAZHANG.
<bazhang> rehman, what about installing packages? does that work as well?
<gohmifune> has there been any update weirdness lately?
<rehman> well, I opened the adept Manager. Should i click on Fetch Updates?
<bazhang> rehman, no need as you just ran those commands
<bazhang> rehman, you were modifying resolv.conf?
<rehman> yes, I modified but with
<bazhang> rehman, and before modifying it all worked?
<rehman> no
<rehman> before modifying, no page was being opened.
<rehman> then i added two nameservers but with the same result.
<bazhang> rehman, and all other sites via browser return cannot load page errors but web (irc and other) work?
<rehman> but messengers and irc are funning well.
<m0nst3rkill3r> hi guys
<m0nst3rkill3r> i want to install a realvnc
<m0nst3rkill3r> but if i install it i become a problem
<rehman> yes
<m0nst3rkill3r> http://pastebin.com/m3a0d306a
<rehman> before modifying, only messengers and irc are running well and no browising
<rehman> and after modifying, the result is same.
<m0nst3rkill3r> can you help me xD ?
<m0nst3rkill3r> ??
<m0nst3rkill3r> can someone help me pls with that problem ?`
<noren> hi all
<yao_ziyuan> i want to discuss update-notifier-kde.
<yao_ziyuan> it "shows tray icon when apt has updates"
<yao_ziyuan> but how does apt check for updates periodically?
<stdin> yao_ziyuan: short answer is that it doesn't check apt directly, for a longer answer ask in #ubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<yao_ziyuan> stdin: yeah, i wonder how to set up a mechanism to periodically check apt
<stdin> yao_ziyuan: by default, "apt-get update" is run daily from cron
<yao_ziyuan> good!
<yao_ziyuan> let me check
<stdin> update-notifier-kde just checks to see if the files there have been changed recently
<stdin> iirc it's from /etc/cron.daily/apt
<yao_ziyuan> you're most helpful!
<arthur> hello.
<arthur> im new here
<arthur> im new to ubuntu and linux just switched to dual boot yesterday.
<AvoiD> hmm..can someone explain me, how i can setup my keyboard, so that i can make a slash
<arthur> where is the best place to learn
<AvoiD> yea, me too, arthur
<yao_ziyuan> stdin: update-notifier-kde has an option: -c, --check-new-packages  Check for updated packages
<yao_ziyuan> stdin: i wonder, since it is run as a normal user, how does it check for updates with -c?
<Genscher> hey :)
<Genscher> anyone else got a black screen (with working mouse cursor) when starting the latest alpha of kubuntu (live cd)?
<stdin> yao_ziyuan: it'd use kpackagekit I think
<yao_ziyuan> stdin: no
<yao_ziyuan> stdin: i already removed kpackagekit and adept, and i can run "update-notifier-kde -c" to show up the tray icon if there are updates
<stdin> yao_ziyuan: it uses python-apt to check
<stdin> yao_ziyuan: it doesn't actually check the repositories, just that the current package versions are the latest
<stdin> *that it knows about
<yao_ziyuan> good
<yao_ziyuan> just like it would do periodically?
<stdin> update-notifier-kde doesn't do periodic checks, it uses a directory watcher so it get's notified when the timestamps in /var/lib/apt/lists/ change
<providence> hi @ all i have a question about TeamSpeak, does anybody knows this software?#
<AvoiD> of course..but i am a noob to linux..so..
<yao_ziyuan> stdin: good
<providence> =) i had no linux for over an year... i had to get along with vista... horrible OS X.x
<providence> oh btw sry for the bad english...
<AvoiD> mhh..i think windows is easier to..use than linux..but i want to learn linux..its pretty cool
<AvoiD> but..maybe you can tell me how the hell i get my firefox to run..
<providence> whats the matter? which problem do you have exactly
<AvoiD> well..i just downloaded it into home, documents
<AvoiD> and..how i can install it no
<providence> there is a much better way
<providence> can u open the terminal ?
<AvoiD> yea what now
<providence> sudo apt-get install firefox
<metbsd> wubi installation halts at installing system: formatting /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk
<metbsd> what should i do?
<AvoiD> unable to luck the administation directory, is another process using it
<AvoiD> ..lock the administration
<providence> oh do u have the adept manager running?
<metbsd> me?
<metbsd> talking to me?
<providence> @ AvoiD
<AvoiD> urgh..yea its running
<providence> @ AvoiD pls close and try again
<providence> @metbsd i'm looking for your problem one minute pls
<AvoiD> okay, its working now, thanks dude
<providence> no problem =)
<providence> metbsd: listening?
<providence> metbsd???
<metbsd> providence, yes
<providence> oh hi ^^
<providence> If the installation fails while formatting the swap virtual disk it means that your drive is excessively fragmented. Uninstall, run jkdefrag on the target drive, then run wubi again.
<metbsd> oh so i need to deinstall wubi?
<providence> sadly... yes
<metbsd> ok
<metbsd> how many ppl using wubi?
<providence> i don't even know what this is ^^
<DaSkreech> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<providence> ooh like an virtual machine?
<DaSkreech> providence: Something like that
<metbsd> but wubi is slower than native ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> In thory yes
<DaSkreech> In practice not that much
<Administrator_> DaSkreech, i wonder why
<Administrator_> but wubi can use beryl too?
<Administrator_> compzi fusion and stuff
<Avoided> umm..how i can install teamspeak2
<vorian> i have a noob question
<vorian> how do I set one large wallpaper?
<vorian> I need it to be 3840x1080
<vorian> not two seperate wallpapers
<mantas> Sveiki yra kas is LT ?
<BluesKaj> !lt
<ubottu> Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<prophezy> Icon225!
<prophezy> hmm how do you search here?
<prophezy> !icon225
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon225
<prophezy> :(
<[agatha]> hello... i am having an issue with my fstab and mounting a partition... anyone minds taking a look at it???
<[agatha]> because i am running out of ideas
<providence> [agatha]: whats your problem in detail?
<[agatha]> providence:  i have a data partition and when i try to access it always asks me for my password
<[agatha]> in the fstab options i have defaults, kitsune so afaik it should not ask for a pwd before mounting, just mount
<[agatha]> but i have no way of figuring out how to avoid that funny prompt
<providence> [agatha]: that should be the root password, tried this?
<[agatha]> yes yes it is, i can access it with the root password
<[agatha]> but i would like not to have to enter it every time i try to access my stuff... once it's mounted it's okay but it was not like that ever before
<providence> than you have to set a mount point
<[agatha]> i will show you the line, moment
<noren_> agatha: does it ask everytime or only once when u mount it
<[agatha]> only when i mount it noren_
<[agatha]> the line looks like this # /dev/sda1     /home/kitsune/stuff       ext3   defaults, kitsune         0    1
<[agatha]> but it does not mount in that path either
<[agatha]> and i don't know what might be wrong
<arrrghhh> so i'm trying to figure out why my wifi works great in GNOME, but no networks are detected in KDE.  ever since i updated to kde4, wifi has been broken.  it used to "just work" even on the livecd with kde3...
<[agatha]> arrrghhh:  try right click new connection wlan0
<[agatha]> there should detect the networks around??
<arrrghhh> [agatha], yea, says "no connections present"
<noren_> /home/kitsune/stuff << u need to have this directory available
<arrrghhh> i'm in gnome right now, wifi works great
<[agatha]> hmm it is noren_ i created it specifically for this, but won't mount
<arrrghhh> [agatha], and why do you have defaults, kitsune - that kitsune seems extraneous
<noren_> !mount
<[agatha]> kitsune is my username for the pc
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<arrrghhh> can you mount it outside of fstab?
<[agatha]> so if i set defaults, kitsune should give ownership to my username
<arrrghhh> like from the cli
<arrrghhh> [agatha], are you sure...?
<[agatha]> it mounts in an out arrrghhh just prompts me for the root password and i dont want that
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> i think you need permissions set on that folder
<[agatha]> hmm arrrghhh i am not really sure but it worked fine like that while using lenny
<arrrghhh> lenny != ubuntu
<[agatha]> i am not very skilled with fstab
<[agatha]> i know i know arrrghhh
<[agatha]> just wondering what might be wrong now
<arrrghhh> i think you need to set the permissions for the folder
<arrrghhh> group permissions and rights
<noren_> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<arrrghhh> cuz i don't tell who should own what in fstab.
<[agatha]> ahaaaaaaaaaa
<[agatha]> chown
<[agatha]> jesus thanks guys
<arrrghhh> yessir
<[agatha]> you're a bunch of life savers
<arrrghhh> i do what i can
<arrrghhh> now if i could figure out why gnome works my wifi perfectly and kde4.1 or 4.2 don't...
<[agatha]> i just need to remember everything all the time
<[agatha]> hmmm
<arrrghhh> that's right.
<gohmifune> hey guys, what's the best alternate window manager in the repos?
<[agatha]> maybe i can help arrrghhh... i use wireless too... and i've had a few issues with it myself :D
<arrrghhh> gohmifune, xfce, gnome and kde are the "main" wms.
<[agatha]> just let me chown the thing
<arrrghhh> np
<arrrghhh> iwconfig works in kde, but i don't want to have to setup my wifi by hand.  when i iwconfig in gnome when i'm connected, it reports everything just fine.  in kde, it lists eth1 as having wireless extensions, but kde doesn't seem to want to manage it.
<gohmifune> arrrghhh: yeah, but I was thinking like iceWM or flux or something. KDE crapped out on me, I like the idea of having a secondary like SUSe does
<[agatha]> which wireless chipset you have arrrghhh?//
<arrrghhh> gohmifune, i think those are in the repo's but i'm not sure
<arrrghhh> [agatha], 2200 intel
<arrrghhh> like i said, livecd + kde3 - works perfectly.
<arrrghhh> so something changed in kde4 (duh)
<[agatha]> hmmm i also have intel and i haven'thad issues...
<arrrghhh> ipw2200
<[agatha]> let's ask uncle google :) sec
<arrrghhh> lol
<[agatha]> hey sometimes it works hehe
<arrrghhh> i've poked around, just confuses me.
<arrrghhh> oh i'm a huge advocate of the "google is your friend" program
<[agatha]> hmm jesus i had the same issue when i tried debian and kde4... i just cannot remember all the bunch of commands i typed to fix it
<[agatha]> but there was a way
<[agatha]> im hopeless
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> like i said, i can set it up by hand with iwconfig
<[agatha]> hmmm but it wasnt needed
<arrrghhh> but i'd much rather kde manage it.
<[agatha]> there was a command to check the wireless signal and the noise and so on
<arrrghhh> sometimes i miss the rock that is kde3.
<[agatha]> but i cant remember
<[agatha]> hm kde4 works all fine for me... i swap from gnome
<arrrghhh> iwconfig
<arrrghhh> yea i'm not a fan of gnome.
<arrrghhh> but it works, so i'm stuck with it for now, lol
<[agatha]> no  me neither... i rather like better kde
<[agatha]> hmm try with iwconfig and check if the wireless is at least running... maybe your knowledge and my hints... and we will manage
<[agatha]> ;d
<[agatha]> (i know i am so helpful)
<JontheEchidna> You could run the gnome network applet in KDE
<JontheEchidna> nm-applet
<arrrghhh> JontheEchidna, yea i thought about that...
<[agatha]> it was some setting in a file similar to network.conf
<[agatha]> something like that
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> iwconfig says the wireless extensions are enabled for eth1 in kde
<arrrghhh> but when i'm in gnome (and connected to a network) it shows me more info (obviously)
<arrrghhh> but this could get difficult as i can't get internet in kde lol
<arrrghhh> i may just run nm-applet just to get by
<[agatha]> worth a try
<arrrghhh> i don't know how i'm going to troubleshoot it tho lol
<[agatha]> i just cannot tell you anything further... i am really far of effective help... just things i remember here and there sorry
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> were the 70's good to you?
<[agatha]> i wasn't even born -.-
<arrrghhh> lol
<[agatha]> ^^
<[agatha]> but the late 90's were great ;)
<arrrghhh> well then some sort of time period where a lot of people were doing drugs
<[agatha]> nah my memory is just selective i will never forget a nice dress in a shop or a cute guy's name
<[agatha]> but... for computers... 10 minutes and it's out ;)
<arrrghhh> wow a girl that uses linux?
<arrrghhh> impressive
<[agatha]> hymmm why :>
<BluesKaj> well, the rumour mill is at work again ...Google Linux ,is on the horizon
<[agatha]> just a second... 3 minutes to the end of the match where my favourite team is winning...i need to focus on the tv for a while ;)
<arrrghhh> not may girls use linux on their own... kinda a niche thing.  i know girls that use linux, but they didn't set it up lol
<[agatha]> lol i did setup my ubuntu first time, then my debian etch, then my debian lenny and then i am back to kubuntu to see what's going on ;)
<[agatha]> just a lot of free time you know ;)
<arrrghhh> lol i guess
<noren_> which match
<[agatha]> i dunno if everything works in my lappy then it's boring so i need to dig and try new things
<[agatha]> gornik zabrze - lech poznan
<[agatha]> just polish soccer league
<arrrghhh> wow, sounds like me
<[agatha]> nothing great but i like gornik :D
<arrrghhh> my gf can't stand it lol
<[agatha]> ahahah that's why you share pc probably... my pc is untouchable
<[agatha]> my boyfriend has troubles to browse the web on it the poor thing :p
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> well i have a lot of computers
<arrrghhh> and my gf has her own lappy
<arrrghhh> but she wants me to install linux on it.
<[agatha]> heheh you need to make her believe she can do it herself ;) it's fun!!!
<arrrghhh> she's not a nerd in the computer sense.
<[agatha]> hmmm you think i was? i barely could find the start button in windows a year ago hehehhe
<arrrghhh> well that's just a lot of time and a healthy desire to learn.  my gf is happy being an end-user, doesn't really care so long as it works.
<[agatha]> yeah that's a point
<justin__> hey do you guys know where i can find a good source list?
<arrrghhh> justin__, of what?
<justin__> i've only been using kubuntu for a couple of days, so i souldn't be real sure
<justin__> couldn't
<justin__> i don't really care, though
<arrrghhh> uh you want the source to ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> or kde?
<justin__> bug fixes, updates
<arrrghhh> or openoffice?
<arrrghhh> what?
<[agatha]> i think he wants repositories?
<arrrghhh> the source of the bug fixes?
<arrrghhh> it sounds like you don't want source code
<justin__> ya repositories
<arrrghhh> unless you understand C
<justin__> ya that's what i mean
<justin__> sorry
<[agatha]> no problem justin__
<[agatha]> but you should do fine with the default ones... i think
<arrrghhh> justin__, the defaults should give you all bugfixes and updates.  now if you want media stuff, you need the medibuntu repos.
<arrrghhh> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<noren_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<justin__> ya i know i've got obsolete drivers, but it's not telling me
<justin__> i've got the nvidia 177 drivers i think
<justin__> 10 is the latest though
<justin__> 180*
<justin__> how do i fix that?
<stefodnb> Hi
<stefodnb> I'm trying to connect my Nokia 3210 to my Kubuntu 8.04
<stefodnb> using kbluetooth, my device (phone) is not found for pairing...
<arrrghhh> justin__, i think 177 is the latest _linux_ drivers.  i could be wrong tho.  it really depends on your card.
<stefodnb> and when searching for the PC from within the phone, it is not found either.
<stefodnb> The bluetooth dongle is connected to the pc correctly. Any ideas?
<noren_> stefodnb: check if the deviccce are set to be discoverable
<stefodnb> noren_: Yes it is.
<stefodnb> (Er and it's actually a Nokia 3120)
<noren_> model dosnt matter u are trying to pair ur cell to laptop i guess
<stefodnb> No, to a desktop PC
<noren_> or desktop just check again i guess the fault is with the mobile or the desktop system see if there the bluetooth  is turned on and discoverable
<stefodnb> I don't think it's a problem with the PC, because I just tried connecting to a coworker's phone and it worked all right.
<stefodnb> Actually, it works now. I had a stupid mistake with the hostnames, thanks :)
<justin__> what is medibuntu?
<justin__> i'm looking at it here, but it doesn't really explain what it is..
<arrrghhh> justin__, did you read what it said?  did you go to that site?
<arrrghhh> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<arrrghhh> that explains what it is...
<afreq> hello
<jfiala> hello all i need some help with Emacs is anyone out there who is good with Emacs and could help me
<arrrghhh> jfiala, emacs unfortunately has nothing to do with kubuntu.
<noren_> !hello | jfiala
<ubottu> jfiala: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<antonio__> tony
<jfiala> is there anywhere there anyone who could help me with it though? I am new to both kubuntu and everything but I need emacs for a class i am taking is there somewhere else i could go for help with emacs?
<arrrghhh> jfiala, i don't know if there's a room for emacs...
<arrrghhh> but this is for kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> jfiala, how about #emacs
<sourcemaker> what is the best application to download music podcasts?
<jfiala> i just tried #emacs and it did not work it said unknown command
<noren_> !best | sourcemaker
<ubottu> sourcemaker: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<[agatha]> jfiala: i use amarok
<[agatha]> but that's up to what you like
<arrrghhh> jfiala, have you ever used irc?
<jfiala> no I am new to this all
<BluesKaj> jfiala, in the irc  server textbox type  /join #emacs
<arrrghhh> jfiala, GOOGLE!!!
<arrrghhh> seriously google will help with emacs
<Guest13216> hi i install amarok 2.0.1.1 but i cant't listen to my mp3 what can i do?
<arrrghhh> beginners should NOT come into irc chats asking for help with EVERYTHING.  it's annoying, and you probably will just end up getting flamed.
<jfiala> alright thank you
<arrrghhh> Guest13216, do you have the codec?
<[agatha]> install the codecs most likely Guest13216
<arrrghhh> ubuntu is not shipped with any proprietary codecs
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh , maybe a bit more patience is required
<[agatha]> i think gstreamer (all the packages you can find) should do
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, seriously?  when there's a ton of guides just waiting to be read?
<arrrghhh> [agatha], no.
<noren_> !avi | Guest13216
<ubottu> Guest13216: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[agatha]> well works for me arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> Guest13216, add the medibuntu repo, and install "kubuntu-restricted-extras" - give you everything you need.
<arrrghhh> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, even noobs especially don't know where to look most of the time
<arrrghhh> [agatha], that meta-package has everything and more.
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, google?
<noren_> [agatha]: u dont need gstreamer in kde
<arrrghhh> if you google "emacs, how-to" i bet a TON of pages come up.
<[agatha]> mmm noren_ i need it for listening to a online radio... but that's another story
<noren_> [agatha]: dont u use amarok for that
<[agatha]> nope noren_ i have never been able to find a way since it's not a playlist, just a website with an embedded player
<BluesKaj> google sucks , unless one really knows how to search on it ...IMO google is becoming less relavent lately ..I find google frustrating to use lately
<[agatha]> need totem and gstreamer to make it work,.. havent been able to make it work otherwise
<noren_> BluesKaj; i agree it more often spit more garbage then knowledgeble material
<[agatha]> but as i said that's another story
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, all search engines are frustrating since they search for everything within the page... but if you know how to use it, it's an extremely useful tool.  much more so than irc.  i come here when i can't figure out how to do something complex.  google usually helps with the rest.
<[agatha]> arrrghhh:  you are assuming that people has a computer's knowledge from the begining...
<arrrghhh> you don't need computer knowledge to search google.  sure it helps, but there's sites that even show you tricks on how to make the best of your google searches
<[agatha]> i remember when i first joined a help channel, asked about how to deal with my partitions and someone said, man fstab
<[agatha]> then i did and i thought OK but understood nothing at all
<[agatha]> no but you need some knowledge to start and know what's good or what is not i think
<[agatha]> but that's just my opinion
<arrrghhh> sometimes man pages can be frustrating themselves.  some are helpful.
<[agatha]> i havent found a single one which i've been able to understand (sic iptables)
<arrrghhh> GOOGLE is good.  all hail GOOGLE lol.
<[agatha]> hahah it is arrrghhh but not absolutely :)
<arrrghhh> [agatha], well you're obviously smarter than i.
<[agatha]> i don't think it's about being smart.
<arrrghhh> i don't know how many times i've read the rsync man page...
<[agatha]> hmm i just said i have not understood any of them at all yet :p
<noren_> [agatha] arrrghhh: i come here because u usually find someone who had already had that prob and direct you to the right direction
<arrrghhh> noren_, ditto, but i always search before i come in.
<[agatha]> yeah noren_ but i think sometimes is even hard to understand what the right direction means (at least on my side)
<arrrghhh> [agatha], i misread your statement lol
<[agatha]> heheheh
<[agatha]> maybe it was messed up
<arrrghhh> no, i re-read it.
<arrrghhh> it's fine, i'm messed up lol
<noren_> well different opinionn but for surely toward a common goal
<sourcemaker> can I download podcast with kget?
<[agatha]> never tried sourcemaker... i'd rather use amarok, but as for kget i cannot tell yes or no
<noren_> sourcemaker : depends if its available in the some audio formet and file
<sourcemaker> [agatha]: now I have added the podcast url to amarok... but there is no download menu
<[agatha]> hmmm sec i will screenshot something and send you
<[agatha]> give me a minute
<noren_> sourcemaker : use add stream in the amarok and it will update automatially
<[agatha]> sourcemaker:  http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/9602/podcast.png
<[agatha]> if you see the folder "podcast" just below is the name of the podcast you added... if it does not update automatically right click and 'search for updates'
<[agatha]> but it should be there
<sourcemaker> [agatha]: it's in the list... but I can not download
<[agatha]> hmmm tried right clicking on it and searching for updates?
<[agatha]> it may be there, just collapsed... isnt there a + sign?
<k0pp> ohai puddle
<puddle> ohai
<k0pp> puddle, have you booted into kubuntu yet
<sourcemaker> [agatha]: I leave amarok now... after restarting amarok it can download now... but that's not the way I like to download big files :-)
<[agatha]> heheh depends on how big... the ones i download are up to 1h of audio so not really huge
<puddle> nope
<sourcemaker> [agatha]: there is only a simple message: downloading... not more... and I think I can't resume that download after reboot
<k0pp> puddle, why not
<puddle> its installed
<puddle> im on ISO
<puddle> What next :D ?
<k0pp> what
<k0pp> ?
<[agatha]> dont think so sourcemaker... never used it to pick big files
<k0pp> puddle, you are on windows yes
<puddle> yes
<k0pp> reboot
<k0pp> into kubuntu
<puddle> how?
<sourcemaker> [agatha]: damm... it's the same eith gpodder.. resume not possible :-)
<k0pp> reboot
<k0pp> select kubuntu when it asks windows or kubuntu
<[agatha]> and the same with rythmbox (that's for gnome but also deals with podcasts)
<puddle> ok
<noren_> !podcaast | sourcemaker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcaast
<noren_> !podcast | sourcemaker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcast
<noren_> puddle: first time llinux (Kubuntu) ??
<sourcemaker> noren_: it's working right now...
<noren_> sourcemaker : ok
<beardbar> anyone have skype working on amd64 jaunty?
<arrrghhh> did we ensure puddle's bios was set to boot from cd?  lol.
<noren_> beardbar : #ubuntu+1
<beardbar> join #ubuntu+1
<sourcemaker> noren_: wget + copy past the links in kget :-)
<noren_> sure i think its better option !!  sometime amarok stalls in between and dont reconnect
<k0pp> ubuntu_, i assume you're puddle?
<puddle> Ok i didnt see the option to run ubuntu :(
<arrrghhh> puddle, you need to check your BIOS.  it needs to be set to boot from cd.
<k0pp> puddle, ubuntu_ wasn't you?
<k0pp> ;/
<k0pp> puddle, it didnt have you select the OS to boot?
<puddle> no
<k0pp> ;/
<k0pp> puddle, make an investment in some blank CD-R's
<puddle> ok i think i've fixed it
<k0pp> how so
<justin__> man wth
<justin__> is there any way i can just clock like one or 2 things and be done with medibuntu?
<justin__> click*
<k0pp> puddle, ?
<puddle> yes
<k0pp> what was the issue
<puddle> alright k0pp
<puddle> th main thing
<puddle> is i have ubunu on my system yes?
<puddle> I'm going to get some blank cds
<k0pp> i dont nkow, you tell me
<k0pp> that sounds like a good idea
<k0pp> ;)
<puddle> Wait
<puddle> once i've got cds. Do i have to download it all again?
<k0pp> no
<justin__> how do i upgrade my kde from 3.5.10 to the newest?
<puddle> or just burn it from power osi?
<k0pp> yep
<k0pp> :)
<puddle> :)
<puddle> ok cool
<[agatha]> justin__:  wht would you like exactly to have from medibuntu?
<k0pp> justin__, eeeek @ kde4 :(
<puddle> thanks a lot k0pp see you around mate thanks for your time.
<k0pp> personal opinion
<k0pp> goodbye
<justin__> i thought it would all come as a package
<puddle> guys look after k0pp awesome guy
<justin__> i got skype installed
<k0pp> @_@
<justin__> i'd like google earth but couldn't figre that out
<k0pp> apparently i have a fan.
<[agatha]> nice
<k0pp> justin__ doesnt it come in a .deb?
<[agatha]> i think it's techno time... trying to  explane my neighbour why his heavy metal is annoying
<justin__> ya but it fails when i try to install GE 4.3
<k0pp> what's the error message?
<arrrghhh> justin__, it's a repo.  i'd recommend the kubuntu-restricted-extras for codecs, flash, java, etc.
<justin__> 1 sec
<k0pp> yes.  listen to arrrghhh. ;p
<arrrghhh> google earth comes as a BIN file as i recall... must launch from cli.
<k0pp> aahh
<k0pp> the only time i had it working a year or so ago, i thought it was in a .deb
<justin__> it says it failed to install and there were erroros while processing the deb
<justin__> and it says a bunch of unknown media types
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<k0pp> [10:50] <arrrghhh> justin__, it's a repo.  i'd recommend the kubuntu-restricted-extras for codecs, flash, java, etc.
<k0pp> might help
<ActionParsnip> justin__: if you canpastebin the command and the errors it wil help
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<arrrghhh> last i installed google earth it was a BIN file.  just ./*.bin from cli.  should even launch a gui window that shows how the install is going.
<justin__> i have the restricted extras installed too
<justin__> version 25
<justin__> nut ok
<justin__> but ok
<arrrghhh> justin__, what is the problem?
<justin__> (Reading database ... 120452 files and directories currently installed.)
<justin__> Unpacking googleearth-4.3 (from .../googleearth-4.3_4.3.7284.3916-0medibuntu3_amd64.deb) ...
<justin__> googleearth-eula could not be presented
<justin__> try 'dpkg-reconfigure debconf' to select a frontend other than noninteractive
<justin__> dpkg: error processing /home/justin/Desktop/googleearth-4.3_4.3.7284.3916-0medibuntu3_amd64.deb (--install):
<justin__>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<justin__> Unknown media type in type 'all/all'
<justin__> Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
<justin__> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mms'
<justin__> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmst'
<justin__> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmsu'
<justin__> Unknown media type in type 'uri/pnm'
<justin__> Unknown media type in type 'uri/rtspt'
<justin__> Unknown media type in type 'uri/rtspu'
<justin__> Unknown media type in type 'fonts/package'
<justin__> Unknown media type in type 'interface/x-winamp-skin'
<justin__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<justin__>  /home/justin/Desktop/googleearth-4.3_4.3.7284.3916-0medibuntu3_amd64.deb
<justin__> that's what it says
<arrrghhh> justin__, please dl google earth DIRECTLY from google.
<ActionParsnip> justin__: use pastebin, thats why ubotu gave the link
<arrrghhh> earth.google.com
<ActionParsnip> justin__: sudo apt-get install googleearth
<arrrghhh> i wouldn't install earth from any repo.
<ActionParsnip> !info googleearth-4.3
<arrrghhh> but that's me.
<ubottu> Package googleearth-4.3 does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !info googleearth
<ubottu> Package googleearth does not exist in intrepid
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip is proving my point lol
<arrrghhh> earth.google.com, get it from the SOURCE.
<arrrghhh> they're up to 5.0 on their site
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: well why not get new kernels from www.kernel.org
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: i'm sure you use kernels in debs
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: www.kernel.org is the SOURCE
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip, depends on the package
<arrrghhh> kernel, i get from repos
<arrrghhh> OOo, from the source
<arrrghhh> firefox, repos
<arrrghhh> depends on the package.
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: why not use the source then? same mindset
<arrrghhh> most stuff i get from the repos, but some is just not good to get from the repos.
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip, it depends on the package.
<justin__> ok i'm downloading the bin from google earth
<justin__> what do i do with it?
<ActionParsnip> i'd use packaged googleearth as it makes uninstallation easier
<BluesKaj> I'm running google earth as root cuz the new version won't run directly from the desktop or Kmenu on my setup... I guess cuz it's a beta release
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip, whatever.  i'm out.  i can't argue about this anymore.
<arrrghhh> time to go snowmobiling!
<BluesKaj> use run command and enter kdesudo googleearth
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: did you run the installer as user or root?
<justin__> ok so i downloaded googleearth-linux-plus-4.3.7284.3916.bin from google, what do i do with this .bin file?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip , i guess i used the sudo dpkg -i command
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: if you run the bin as user then users can run it
<BluesKaj> I tried that but the globe won't open, the app opens with no globe or access in the Fly to box
<BluesKaj> prolly cuz of kde4.2
<BluesKaj> oops , because of
<tuxi_tx> BluesKaj: are you using desktop effects on ATI?
<tuxi_tx> I do a "sudo googleearth-linux-plus-4.3.7284.3916.bin" to install google earth
<ActionParsnip> tuxi_tx: run it as user so users can run it
<tuxi_tx> actually, normal users have no problem running google earth
<tuxi_tx> that's an installation binary
<BluesKaj> I don't have problem really I just run from the run command box , that's all
<tuxi_tx> BluesKaj: you aren't getting the globe?
<santtu> #ubuntu-suomi
<Tm_T> !fi | santtu
<ubottu> santtu: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<BluesKaj> tuxi_tx , no globe in the user version , it works only if I'm root
<ActionParsnip> http://dreamlinuxforums.org/index.php?topic=3021.0
<ActionParsnip> try: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.config
<StR|Sangreal> hello
<noren__> hello
<deniseweird> hello
<ActionParsnip> hello
<StR|Sangreal> :)
<StR|Sangreal> i wanted to ask if there is a simp way how to download youtube vid and convert to mp3
<noren__> StR|Sangreal: try www.pwnyoutube.com
<ActionParsnip> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<deniseweird> is anyone here using OSS4?
<deniseweird> i got this error :S
<deniseweird> ruti@ruti-desktop:~$ sudo soundon
<deniseweird> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<deniseweird> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<deniseweird> WARNING: Error inserting osscore (/lib/modules/2.6.28-7-generic/kernel/oss/osscore.ko): Invalid module format
<deniseweird> FATAL: Error inserting oss_ich (/lib/modules/2.6.28-7-generic/kernel/oss/oss_ich.ko): Invalid module format
<deniseweird> Loading module oss_ich failed - ignored
<deniseweird> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<deniseweird> WARNING: Error inserting osscore (/lib/modules/2.6.28-7-generic/kernel/oss/osscore.ko): Invalid module format
<deniseweird> FATAL: Error inserting oss_usb (/lib/modules/2.6.28-7-generic/kernel/oss/oss_usb.ko): Invalid module format
<deniseweird> Loading module oss_usb failed - ignored
<deniseweird> if anyone knows a fix please help
<ActionParsnip> deniseweird: use pastebin in future
<deniseweird> (using jaunty btw)
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty  deniseweird
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | deniseweird
<ubottu> deniseweird: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<deniseweird> thanks
<StR|Sangreal> hi. pls what SW would you recommend me to use for simple video/music format conversion?
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip> mencoder
<StR|Sangreal> thanks
<nathanlee> hello
<nathanlee> anyone here that can help me with a permissions problem editing the apt/sources.list?
<DasEi> ﻿ nathanlee: use gksudo
<StR|Sangreal> pls how can i assign a shortcut to 1. opening the start menu 2. launching konsole?
<dougiel> )
<peace> hey without kwin effects can i get transparent pannel on kde4?
<DreadKnight> woot! awesome live drawing stream (amsg sry :D ) http://www.ustream.tv/channel/art-of-kasia88
<aguitel> how Schedule Tasks Using Gnome-schedule (A cron & at GUI) in KUbuntu ?
<Zehava> My sound is not working and I can't figure out why.  When I turn the box off I get the shutdown sound, but amarok, youtube, nothing else will produce any sounds.  Looking at Amarok right now it shows that it's playing but no sound from the speakers.  Any suggestions?
<Zehava> and I have everything in the mixer turned up to max
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mike> how do i install nvidia x drivers to my system?
<ActionParsnip> mike_: quit name changing
<mike_> sorry
<ActionParsnip> mike_: what is the outpput of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Guest80919> i have no clue
<ActionParsnip> Guest80919: then run the command in terminal
<Guest80919> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Guest80919: i gave you the command on purpose, run terminal, paste the command in
<ActionParsnip> Guest80919: then copy the output and paste it here (its ok as its a single line)
<Guest80919> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)
<ActionParsnip> cool
<Guest80919> thats what i got
<Guest80919> whats next?
<ActionParsnip> Guest80919: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Guest80919> next?
<ActionParsnip> Guest80919: press ctrl+alt+backspace
<ActionParsnip> Guest80919: login and run gksudo nvidia-xconfig
<Silver_blacK> hi all
<ravimaddula> hi
<ravimaddula> any  one
<ActionParsnip> hi
<ravimaddula> hello
<Artie_Ephem> Hi, can someone help me determine why I can't get kgrubeditor to run? Adept shows it as being installed, I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling it, and have also attempted to run it in a terminal, but it can't find the binary as far as I can tell
<Dr_Willis> uninstall/reinstalling - is 'windows thinking'
<ravimaddula> hi iam using vm for guest os
<Artie_Ephem> Dr_Willis: ha sorry, I've removed and re installed the package
<Dr_Willis> Artie_Ephem,  thats still thinking in 'windows terms'
<Dr_Willis> remove/reinstalling stuff rarey does anything
<Dr_Willis> in theory the reinstall should be identical to the first one
<Dr_Willis> from looking at the files kgrubeditor installs.. i thinkits putting an icon in the control panels somewhere
<Dr_Willis> i dont see a stand alone binary in synaptic for it
<ravimaddula> how to install my .exe file  in my os
<Dr_Willis> ravimaddula,  use wine whatever.exe
<ravimaddula> i have installed the demon tools but its not showing any thing '...how can i find
<Dr_Willis> ravimaddula,  you mean that ISO mounting software daemmon-tools - used to let you play copy protected games and stuff?
<ActionParsnip> ravimaddula: in VMs you can mount ISOs in the VM setup
<kuaera> Wow. Kubuntu Jaunty is really coming apart D:
<ActionParsnip> ravimaddula: plus daemontools is full of spyware
<Dr_Willis> thats the first ive heard that ActionParsnip  :) but ive not used it in years
<Dr_Willis> I much perfer to find no-cd cracks   for my legally bought games.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: magicdisk is clean
<ActionParsnip> but i dont use windows for anyting outside my work laptop
<Dr_Willis> daemontools isone of the worst named programs ive ever seen also :)
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. what is the command to launch the kde4 control-panel thing  - i cant rember
<ActionParsnip> systemsettings
<kuaera> I cannot access my network:/ or trash:/ locations in Jaunty anymore :(
<Dr_Willis> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kuaera> I know, Dr_Willis. I'm just miffed.
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip,  that cant be right!  thers no K in the front of it :)
<kuaera> I don't know why they'd suddenly change protocols.
<Dr_Willis> they are breaking the kde standards heh.
<Artie_Ephem> Dr_Willis: I've looked through all the control panels and don't see it in there. I did have it in 8.04, it installed the icon )but after doing a fresh install of 8.10 here I can't seem to get it to
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i know, thew me at first
<maxbaldwin> hey, question
<maxbaldwin> Does this look like normal output for k3b?
<maxbaldwin> especially where it says /usr/bin/wodim: Operation not permitted (line 13-ish)
<maxbaldwin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/131692/
<ravimaddula> how can i access mobile internet using bluetooth lan
<maxbaldwin> erm, line 18 actually.
<Dr_Willis> and thers the kgrub editor tool -- Systemsettings -> advanced tab
<Dr_Willis> now who was looking for it  i forget
<Artie_Ephem> Dr_Willis: dang, fat-fingered that -- I can't remember where it installed the icon, though I'm thinking utilities...
<Dr_Willis> Artie_Ephem,  :) system settings -> advanced tab.. bottom of the page
<Dr_Willis> now IF it works - i dont know
<Dr_Willis> I manually edit my grub menus
<Artie_Ephem> Dr_Willis: oh silly me, yes it is there-- maybe that is where I saw it originally...  :)  many thanks!
<Dr_Willis> hmm that tool DOES have some neat features
<Dr_Willis> backup/restore, change colors.. nifty
<Artie_Ephem> Dr_Willis: yes, I used it before and it worked great
<Dr_Willis> of course grub configuration is rather.... simple :) once ya learn how it works
<Dr_Willis> its shen the system/hardware gets confuseing it gets harder
<Dr_Willis> drives jumping around devvice names, ide+sata+usb  and so on...
<Artie_Ephem> right
<Dr_Willis> now a tool like that for the console - that beginner users could use from a live cd to repair a system would be handier
<Dr_Willis> or did the livecd now have something like that?
<Dr_Willis> i dont pay much attention to the helper tools these days
<Artie_Ephem> that would be awesome
<Artie_Ephem> I don't believe it does, not that I saw anyway
<Dr_Willis> iver seen some distros with such tools..
<tmeixner_> is there a way to restart plasma in a running KDE session?
<deniseweird> kquitapp plasma
<deniseweird> plasma
<ravimaddula> my blue tooth is not detecting ...tell  me best tool '
<ravimaddula> as iam using usbtype
<Dr_Willis> is kde4+bluetooth even working at all yet?
<Dr_Willis> there were some bugs with it
<ravimaddula> can i onfigure PAN
<ravimaddula> WITH THAT
<tmeixner_> thx deniseweird, but it returns g.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<Dr_Willis> I have no idea what you just asked..
<deniseweird> ohh :S sorry i don't know then
<ravimaddula> personal area network
<tmeixner_> np deniseweird, maybe it
<tmeixner_> 's just this session.
<deniseweird> maybe
<deniseweird> try restarting kde then
<unforgiven> Hi, I have a problem. After installing Amarok2 and scanning my music I have all ID3 tags corrupted... They are shaked!
<unforgiven> I mean that in ID3 tag Artist I have "Lordi" but realy it's Madonna...
<danilo> as
<tmeixner> hi, can you play files on a smb share in amarok on kubuntu 8.10? I'm testing it on 9.04 and it doesn't work.
<trappist> tmeixner: if you mount the share, amarok shouldn't have any idea that it's not local
<DasEi> tmeixner: havent tried on jaunty, but I'd mount the smb locally, then you can play them (maybe set the right permission)
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DasEi> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<tmeixner> trappist: that's what I thought too, I can see the files, copy them in Dolphin but I can't play them in amarok.
<tmeixner> I just wanted to confirm before filing a bugreport whether this is only a problem on jaunty.
<DasEi> tmeixner: try vlc ?
<DasEi> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<tmeixner> DasEi: good idea, let's see how that works.
<DasEi> tmeixner: sudo apt-get install vlc
<andrew__> hey, big problem with plasma here. it crashes on startup. no idea what to try, i've tried reinstalling, but for some reason aptitude can't do it
<coga> Can you help me with installation Skype into Ubuntu 8
<tmeixner> coga - do you know whether you are on 32 or 64 bit?
<coga> 32
<DasEi> tmeixner: also sudo chown the mount-folder to regular user and check smbconfig (permission)
<DasEi> thoug if you can copy, erm
<coga> thanks
<tmeixner> then it's easy - just download the .deb archive for ubuntu from skype and save it to your desktop. Then double click it to start the installation.
<coga> ok .deb archiv, yes
<tmeixner> coga: don't doubleclick the file in the download window of your browser, that won't work.
<Tm_T> root: are we rooted now?
<coga> itˇs my failure in opera browser
<coga> I start from Opera
<coga> I test your promise
<tmeixner> DasEi: I'm on jaunty so there are still some bugs
<coga> thanks
<DasEi> tmeixner: is why thought of vlc
<DasEi> is not a beta
<Hancok> can any one tell me a verygood and free ext3 filesystem recovery app to recover my deleted or formated files/data ?
<tmeixner> I've been using jaunty 5 days now. Since the alpha 6 it's actually quite usable with occasional crashes.
 * DasEi is off for now
<Tm_T> tmeixner: and possible dataloss <3
<wewe> anybody can help me what to do if, pulseaudio recognize, my soundcard's capture, but it doesn't capture any sound?
<joshjtl> hi
<wewe> hi
<joshjtl> anyone know if there is any way i can have opera select the entire address line/and or the search line with a single click instead of with double click?
<Tm_T> socceroos: hi
<joshjtl> or maybe a way to get a clear address bar button next to the address bar?
<tmeixner> I don't have any important data on my laptop, it's all on the network. but what's the story with dataloss Tm_T
<Tm_T> tmeixner: it's always possible with alpha software
<Tm_T> and known to happen
<wewe> anybody can help me what to do if, pulseaudio recognize, my soundcard's capture, but it doesn't capture any sound?
<tmeixner> ok, I know. I thought you were talking about a specific bug.
<Hancok> can any one tell me a verygood and free ext3 filesystem recovery app to recover my deleted or formated files/data ?
<Tm_T> tmeixner: my point is, don't glorify alpha releases and definately don't recommend one for other users unless you're really sure and ready to make responsibility if and when something happens (;)
<tmeixner> Tm_T: point taken, so let me get back into ubuntu+1 :-)
<Hancok> windows have many  app for fat32 and ntfs. why not ext3?
<doleyb> Hancok: microsoft doesn't like to support ext3, because it helps people switch to linux
<vega_> Hello.  I need some help getting my USB headset to work.
<vega_> When I go into the sound manager and do all the tests there, everything works
<vega_> But when I try to play any sound in any application, it doesn't do anything
<Dr_Willis> so the sound manager test sounds work.. but  what other apps dont work?
<Dr_Willis> does the sound come out ofthe normal speakers?
<spectre> hi I have ATI graphic card and ubuntu 8.10. I can see fglrx driver here... Not activated... but if I click to activate, it won't do anything... any ideas?
<slow-motion> hi
<Spectre> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joshjtl> does opera have addons?
<vega_> Hi.  I need to find a way to disable the menu that pops up when you hold alt and right click.  But I have no idea how to do that.  Can someone tell me?
<devilsadvocate> joshjtl, not really they have something called widgets, i think, that do some of the stuff addons do
<joshjtl> thx
<sdf2> hi
<noren__> !mencode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencode
<sdf2> where can i set sound devices inside kde?
<noren__> !memcode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memcode
<sdf2> like gnome>system>sound
<joshjtl> does anyone know what google chrome uses, qt, gtk?
<noren__> joshjtl: is it available in linux
<joshjtl> noren__:  i know... thats why i asked :/
<noren__> joshjtl: then it does not matter, use wine
<joshjtl> noren__: uh it matters to me...
<joshjtl> and why would you use wine if its available for linux
<noren__> joshjtl: i thought its not available
<joshjtl> no it is i'm just asking if it uses gtk or qt because i want to know
<doleyb> joshjtl: i don't think chrome uses any gui toolkit.
<joshjtl> doleyb: it has to
<doleyb> joshjtl: why would it have to?
<sixofour> .
<sixofour> i have to register with nickserv to speak in #ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> proberly have to register/identify - yes
<sixofour> ugh that is gay
<sixofour> since when?
<Dr_Willis> no idea. and  always have identified/regiesterd
<Dr_Willis> so whatever..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> do it or not.
<noren__> sixofour: so that no other 604 can take ur name
<sixofour> i know the value of identify
<sixofour> i don't know why it became mandatory over night
<Alphonse> Hi everyone!!
<noren__> sixofour: did u had to identify becausse i didnt today
<Alphonse> help needed here... I got the error 21 while loading Grub, it means that I`ve lost all my info in my HDD??
<sixofour> i'm not even registered
<sixofour> ...or am i?!?!
<shane> yes, it is gone
<Alphonse> really??
<sixofour> nope, not regiostered
<s0le> no, im sorry.
<s0le> :)
<Alphonse> is tere anyway to restore it, or should be a full reinstall?
<Alphonse> there* (sorry)
<s0le> have you tried booting from the install cd?
<s0le> there is a fix broken os button option i think
<s0le> alphonse
<sixofour> so i got a .tar.bz2 how do i use it?
<Alphonse> yep, it  recognizes the partition, but that all...
<s0le> look and see if there is a reinstall or repair option?
<Alphonse> I mean: I not sure about how to mount the grub again,
<s0le> im pretty sure there is
<Alphonse> yes, I was reading about it. but I havent found the way, yet...
<Alphonse> I read that going again for "installation" without formatting thep artition is an option...
<s0le> here is a relevant article alphonse http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html#21
<Alphonse> you think it will work'
<s0le> it totally should work
<Alphonse> okee, let see.
<noren__> !grub | Alphonse
<ubottu> Alphonse: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<s0le> just like windows, if you dont format, nothing is erased
<Alphonse> jejje
<Alphonse> nice to hear that! ;)
<s0le> ewwww   i said the W word...
 * s0le flails himself into the pavement
<s0le> onto even
<Alphonse> jojo
<sixofour> so i got a .tar.bz2 how do i use it?
<Alphonse> dont worry, I almost reinstall that one last noght!! eeeww!!
<s0le> resist....
<Alphonse> yeeah!
<Alphonse> linux all the way!!
<s0le> maybe with wine
<Alphonse> is there any way to use this super grub witout copying to a CD??
<s0le> probably if you have a flash drive you could use it instead
<Alphonse> okee
<noren__> !opendns
<ubottu> To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<schiste> Hi my laptop just shutted down twice without any reasons
<schiste> do you have any idea of log I could look at ?
<schiste> syslog doesn't return anything of interest I think
<SlimeyPete> you could check dmesg
<ActionParsnip> schiste: check in dmesg
<SlimeyPete> it might just have overheated, though
<ActionParsnip> schiste: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxLogFiles
<schiste> SlimeyPete: crashed on start up :)
<schiste> third time
<Alphonse> thnks a lot s0le and ubottu!! Ill be back when restart get complete...
<Alphonse> see ya!!
<schiste> ...
<schiste> Now I'm really worried
<alumno0> Hallo. What do I have to install to play an audio CD in Kubuntu 8.04 with amarok?
<ActionParsnip> alumno0: insert cd, Engage -> play audio cd
<alumno0> ActionParsnip: When I insert the cd, I'm asked to play with some program. I choose Amarok, but it says thats there's not the needed plugin
<slow-motion> n8
<schiste> Hmmm no one would have any idea where to look to, at least, identify why my laptop is shutting down ?
<alumno0> Have you look to the system messages?
<whtvr> hi all
<doleyb> schiste: it was suggested maybe it overheated.  That's most likely if it had been running a while first.  To check that theory, use ksensors
<whtvr> quick question, how do i remove those arrow emblems from links (shortcuts) in kde 4.2?
<schiste> doleyb: as I said it shutted down 2minutes after start up
<schiste> alumno0: wich one?
<ActionParsnip> alumno0: hmm, let me websearch
<schiste> (seems firefox is the reason why it shutted down)
<schiste> (I mean it crashed only after I launched FF)
<ActionParsnip> alumno0: sudo adduser $USER cdrom
<ActionParsnip> alumno0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdemultimedia/+bug/121177
<alumno0> I'm going to read the link...
<alumno0> alumno0 belongs to the admin group.
<alumno0> and also belongs to cdrom...
<akis> hello kubuntu world
<larry> sudo adeptget what ?to unfrezz manager
<lutiusveratius> hello,I have problem with codecs
<lutiusveratius> anyone here?
<larry> not sure
<BluesKaj> lutiusveratius, which codecs ?
<ActionParsnip> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lutiusveratius> BluesKaj : for playing music,videos
<larry> my adept manager frozes up again
<larry> whats the command
<BluesKaj> !restricted-codecs
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<larry> i need tp unlock mt adept manger
<larry> anyone know the sudo commannd?
<p_quarles> larry: what error message are you getting?
<ActionParsnip> larry: i know it well
<BluesKaj> larry, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<larry> i was installing a progran from add and remove ,wen it didnt finish rigth and locked it up
<lutiusveratius> and I have another question...I've tried to update Amarok,followed instrucitons on their web page,but was not succesful...any advice?
<BluesKaj> then remove broken dependencies
<BluesKaj> 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<p_quarles> larry: again, what was the error message? paraphrasing doesn't help
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lutiusveratius> BluesKaj : do you have some advice about updating amarok?
<BluesKaj> lutiusveratius, which amarok version /
<lutiusveratius> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<lutiusveratius> BluesKaj : I want to upade it to 2.02 or something like that...
<lutiusveratius> 2.0.2
<BluesKaj> you'll regret it
<lutiusveratius> ?
<lutiusveratius> why?not stable,or something like that?
<BluesKaj> IMO, it looks fancy but it drops a lot of important info about streams
<BluesKaj> it's ok for playing music files on your HDD
<lutiusveratius> I use amarok mostly for streams
<ActionParsnip> i find amarok 2 a lot bloated
<lutiusveratius> hm...so,you both think that it's not good idea to upgrade amarok,right?
<jordi_> hi
<jordi_> the best web browser for kubuntu 8.10??
<BluesKaj> same here , there's no bitrate indicator ,  so I dropped back to the kde3.5 version ...I refuse to listen to anything under 128 kbs, and even then it's hard to take sometimes
<EagleScreen> jordi_ the best is firefox/abrowser I think
<BluesKaj> amarok 1.4 something , I think
<jordi_> and Opera?
<Dr_Willis> use what you like
<Dr_Willis> I perfer firefox
<Dr_Willis> Opera is a close 2nd
<jordi_> ok
<jordi_> thx
<EagleScreen> Opera also is good, but it is not Free Software, and Firefox is the best in my opinion
<EagleScreen> Konqueror and Arora browsers will work much better in Kubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> OPera is killer :D
<jordi_> kubuntu 9.04??
<ActionParsnip> firefox bloats way too quickly with multiple tabs
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | jordi_
<ubottu> jordi_: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu 9.04 will be released in April
<jordi_> ok
<ActionParsnip> EagleScreen: http://home.comcast.net/~SupportCD/FirefoxMyths.html
<BluesKaj> lutiusveratius, there's no advantage using amarok2 , it's still in dev stages , not ready for primetime .
<jordi_> but firefox sees badly
<EagleScreen> you can make firefox to see beauty using package gtk-qt-engine
<lutiusveratius> BluesKaj : yeah,I see that...and I'll wait for it
<BluesKaj> lutiusveratius, good :)
<lutiusveratius> BluesKaj : I have tried Amarok 2 on Mandrive 2009 few times,was stable there,but too much info displayed was not good for me
<ActionParsnip> mandriva is badass
<jordi_> And will not letters meet blurry with it?
<lutiusveratius> Mandriva*
<lutiusveratius> ActionParsnip : yup,I didn't liked it
<EagleScreen> amarok2 will be usable and stable in kubuntu 9.04, but it still has some missing features
<ActionParsnip> lutiusveratius: thats wy there are multiple distros
<jordi_> ok, thanks all
<jordi_> bye
<CoJaBo> Why is it that Kubuntu seems to install an extension that horribly breaks Firefox?
<johnrw> which extension?
<CoJaBo> It was something like Ubuntu extras, forget the exact name.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<CoJaBo> No, it was a Firefox extension.
<alex---> buenas
<Dr_Willis> i dont reecall kubuntu installing ANY firefox extensions.. since it dosent even include firefox
<BluesKaj> well open FF and look at the extensions installed , and try eliminating them one by one til, it works
<johnrw> Dr_Willis: I was thinking the same thing...
 * johnrw firing up the vm and checking
<Dr_Willis> there are those extensions one can install system wide.. but i never use those in the package manager
<CoJaBo> When installed via the package manager, it installed the extension along with FF. Disabling the Ubuntu extension fixed it, just was wondering what it was supposed to do?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu extension - adds a entry or 2 to the help menu i recall
<BluesKaj> only one i have is called Ubuntu Firefox Modifications
<CoJaBo> That sounds like it.
<Dr_Willis> yep  - thats the only one i got - i looked itup  once. it just tweaks the menus I think
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL ...dinnertime
<EagleScreen> Firefox extension is in ubufox package, install Firefox without ubufox package and ready
<johnrw> it seems to have about five extensions in a default install... one to hijaack the $Homepage
<johnrw> oh christ... those are recommended addons...
<astrobear> "Install these packages without verification [y/N]?" how can i prevent this message from appearing?
<Dr_Willis> i dont see 5 extensions added here... there are some in the repos you can install.
<astrobear> it's the neon nightly builds
<Dr_Willis> install the gpg key i think astrobear  for that repo
<johnrw> Dr_Willis: what I thought were already installed, turned out to be recommended addons...
<astrobear> how? :)
<Dr_Willis> astrobear,  check the repo homepage/docs i guess..  they may tell ya where they are at
<Dr_Willis> or the apt-get guides
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<astrobear> thank you
<Dr_Willis> reccommended is not required. :) the pakcage  manager may be set to install reccomended as well.
<johnrw> nah... it was because I have never seen the "recommended addons" UI before... and thought to myself..... what is all this crap???
<johnrw> now i know about the new "recommended addons" "feature"
<johnrw> ok... anyone using the project-neon nightly builds?
<CoJaBo> lol
<shawn_> Hi anyone able to get Amarok 2 working with an ipod in intrepid?
<knusperfrosch> how do i restore my home dir to the default home dir you get on a fresh installation?
<Dr_Willis> rm /home/whoever
<Dr_Willis> cp /etc/skel /home/whoever   (i think)
<Dr_Willis> thenchown it all to be owned by the user
<Dr_Willis> and tehrs not a lot in /etc/skel :)
<Dr_Willis> so in short.. delete evverything. copy files from /etc/skel
<hix> hehe
<knusperfrosch> so who created the default folders? kde?
<Dr_Willis> yes
<Dr_Willis> if you just want to reset the kde stuff.. thees the .kde* dirs you can delete
<arrrghhh> well using nm-applet works.  just seems silly.
<arrrghhh> anyone know how to refresh gtk styles?  i'm trying to get firefox to not look like crap in kde4.
<arrrghhh> i keep closing and reopening firefox, but the style doesn't change.
<arrrghhh> uhm
<arrrghhh> anybody alive?
<pelle_k> yep
<arrrghhh> lol ok
<arrrghhh> good to know
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<hix> seems this is loaded at kde start, try restart kde
<arrrghhh> ah
<arrrghhh> yea i was worried i'd have to restart kde
<arrrghhh> bummer
<arrrghhh> thanks, i'll try that.  i wanted to play around with themes, this will make it difficult...
<antonio_> hello, someone speak french
<arrrghhh> !fr | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<goofey> arrrghhh: beat me to it!  :)
<arrrghhh> hehe
<ads> How can i configure "konsole" to always start with the same height/width? Rignt now it's starting with the last used resolution. Also changing the "advanced" option for this program does not help.
<arrrghhh> ads, well i don't know if you can set it in konsole, but in kde you can set how you want any window to open - you can set it on a per-window basis.
#kubuntu 2010-03-15
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: there is USB startup disk creator on the livecd, I think
<Spaceghost> I am not using the PC that I would like install Kubuntu, I am using a my brother's laptop for search the solution
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ can also easily make bootable USB
<Spaceghost> so, better will be that I download this, and make the booteable here
<Spaceghost> *bootable
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: if you already have kubuntu livecd, use the USB startup disk creator program
<Spaceghost> ah, and go with the package in the USB to the another computer
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: I don't understand. you want to install kubuntu on a pc with no internet. right?
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: or you want to install kubuntu on USB?
<Spaceghost> yes, well, is difficult in this moment that this computer have internet
<Spaceghost> because it is so far away and my UTP cable does not reach there
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: so why do you need gparted or partitionmanager?
<Spaceghost> because I would like make the partitions to install, the swap partition, and another for first install another SO
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: the kubuntu installer will let you set up partitions when you install
<Spaceghost> iconmefisto, but I read that is better in this case that first install the another SO and then Kubuntu, for doesn't lost the grub file
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: which other OS? windows?
<Spaceghost> yes
<mio-ra> guys, anyone knows how to sync lg kp 500 and kubuntu 9.10?
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: yes, it's better to install windows first. but the windows installer will let you choose partition size. just leave enough room on the disk to make the linux partitions later when you install kubuntu
<Spaceghost> ahhh
<Spaceghost> ok
<Spaceghost> and now I just do and I format the Windows partition, right? and leave the rest space unpartitioned?
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: yes
<Spaceghost> and unformatted
<Spaceghost> ok
<Spaceghost> thanks
<mio-ra> Spaceghost:first make disk defragmentation
<iconmefisto> mio-ra: Spaceghost is creating new filesystem. no need for defrag
<mio-ra> X_X
<mio-ra> цук, дайти сцылку на нормальный логсервер =_=
<iconmefisto> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mio-ra> yse)
<mio-ra> ><
<mio-ra> yes
<ryman> .
<ryman> hello?
<fabio333> hi
<rastasean> hello linux users and lovers. i am looking for a linux to install on my system. currently it is kubuntu but I don't really like it
<rastasean> ubunut is all right too but i'm looking for something more
<rastasean> x86 architecture support is necessary.
<haakon__> What exactly are you looking for?
<haakon__> Lightness?
<orb01> fabio333: just wanted to let you know I fixed it. removing the program wammu deleted timidity and esound and that worked after a reboot
<Zhenya> hi guys,
<Zhenya> can any lend a hand on how to clean out old kernels? I read a howto but it said to use adpet which is not installed on my nbuild
<Zhenya> (9.10)
<draik> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<draik> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Zhenya> @draik this ins't a wifi question.... :D
<draik> Zhenya: It also wasn't for you ;)
<Zhenya> draik: sorry :D
<draik> !driver
<orb01> Zhenya, boot the new kernel, make sure everything is working and then use aptitude to delete the old one
<Zhenya> orb01: I've been using the new kernel for a bit now, aptitude=apt?
<orb01> Zhenya, the new one being 20 and the old one being 14?
<Zhenya> i think so, i have 5 or 6 kernels now on my grub menu....
<orb01> Zhenya, can you give me output of uname -r in konsole?
<Zhenya> orb01: 2.6.31-20-generic
<Zhenya> :D
<orb01> great :)
<orb01> type sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic in konsole
<orb01> you'll have to enter your password
<Zhenya> orb01: I have a bunch of other kernels too
<Zhenya> can i generate a list of all kernels?
<orb01> uhm, yes I believe so, let me check, I just came from an rpm-based system
<Zhenya> :D thank you!!
<diego> hola?
<Guest60877> tengo problemas con la cam
<Guest60877> alguien m puede ayudar?
<Guest60877> eo?
<Guest60877> hay alguien ahi?
<orb01> Zhenya, can you give me the output of this: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Guest60877> hi?
<Guest60877> i have problems with my cam
<Zhenya> orb01: it worked
<Zhenya> rc  linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic        2.6.31-14.48                               Linux kernel image for version 2.6.31 on x86
<Zhenya> ii  linux-image-2.6.31-17-generic        2.6.31-17.54                               Linux kernel image for version 2.6.31 on x86
<Zhenya> ii  linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic        2.6.31-19.56                               Linux kernel image for version 2.6.31 on x86
<Zhenya> ii  linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic        2.6.31-20.57                               Linux kernel image for version 2.6.31 on x86
<Zhenya> ii  linux-image-generic                  2.6.31.20.33                               Generic Linux kernel image
<FloodBotK1> Zhenya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest60877> anyone help me?
<orb01> Guest60877, #ubuntu-es
<orb01> Zhenya, should've told you about pastebin ;) sorry
<Zhenya> haha sorry
<Guest60877> im an kubuntu user
<Zhenya> did it paste anyways?
<orb01> yes
<Zhenya> ok cool, so now just go through the list and enter the command you did with the correct kernel, avioiding .20
<Zhenya> correct?
<orb01> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.31-14 linux-image-2.6.31-17 linux-image-2.6.31-19
<orb01> try that
<orb01> Guest60877, what's the problem?
<Zhenya> ah cool, i didn't know you could string commands together like that :D
<Zhenya> hmm didn't work
<kubian> -14 is already removed
<kubian> by looking at 'rc'
<orb01> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic linux-image-2.6.31-17-generic linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic
<orb01> try this
<Zhenya> ah thats working!
<orb01> yeah, so what I wanted to tell you after this :P, try sudo aptitude
<orb01> it's a nice konsole frontend
<Zhenya> oh ok sweeet
<Zhenya> after this is done thats next :D
<Zhenya> brb
<orb01> btw, does anyone know why installing wammu (dependencies timidity and esound) completely breaks sound on Kubuntu 9.10?
<Guest13491> Hi.
<rastasean> hey
<Lord_Drachenblut> yo
<rastasean> whats up
<Zhenya> orb01: awesome thank you for showing me aptitude
<rastasean> anyone ever try out ubuntu studio?
<orb01> Zhenya, no problem good luck :)
<Zhenya> :D
<letalis> anyone know of a good site that helps you setup aliases in konversation?
<Draconis_> Pardon, but I cannot seem to figure out how to install flash player so i can view youtube videos and whatnot...
<OxDeadC0de> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<OxDeadC0de> Draconis_: ^
<juacom99> hi can anyone plese help me change my screer resolution permanently to 1024x768 on kubuntu 9.10
<juacom99> i try this
<juacom99> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8595940
<juacom99> but it didn't work for  me :S
<Xepera> Does anyone know what command KDE issues when the user clicks the "Logout" button and the "Reset" button?
 * Daughain chuckles......
<Daughain> Xepera: Is it not shutting down properly?
<Brhad56> juacom99: seems that there is a GUI somewhere, but i can't remember how to get to it
<Brhad56> juacom99: in system settings, goto the Display option in "Computer Administration"
<Xepera> Daughain: No, I'm just trying to bind those actions to Cairo Dock's applet
<corigo2> I just want to play a DVD in my drive, and every application I launch says it doesn't have permission to access it! What a pain!
<Xepera> corigo2: probably have to edit your fstab
<corigo2> crazy... and a succinct process for that?
<jatie_> hi
<jeff__> how do i view my network usage in 9.10?
<alexxx> привет всем
<dmdevotee> hi, i'm trying to mount a iso typing in terminal sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop "/media/WD10EADS/Software/sistemas operativos/kubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso" /media/prueba
<dmdevotee> but it does't mount
<dmdevotee> when i go to /media/prueba is epty
<dmdevotee> empty*
<dmdevotee> any help please?
<dmdevotee> i type in terminal sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop "/media/WD10EADS/Software/sistemas operativos/kubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso" /media/prueba but it doesn't work. any help?
<Vroomfondle> !doesntwork | dmdevotee
<ubottu> dmdevotee: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Vroomfondle> :)
<dmdevotee> lol, what does the command mount?
<dmdevotee> it brings you a beer?
<dmdevotee> it doesn't work because when i go to /media/prueba folder, it's empty
<dmdevotee> how do you mount a .iso file in kubuntu?
<dmdevotee> lol now the folder is not empty
<dmdevotee> i do not know how i solved it lol
<dmdevotee> it was empty before
<egor> Народ
<jesse_> Hello,
<egor> Кто поможет нубику
<egor> ?
<egor> Can you help me?
<jesse_> No I need help as well LOL!
<egor> what exactly?
<jesse_> i cant get my wifi adapter working
<egor> do you have build-in tool?
<jesse_> what?
<egor> )) do you have laptop?
<egor> or pc?
<jesse_> Laptop
<jesse_> chipset is a AR5007
<Guest12925> hello     some body know programm  to record all actions on  desktop?
<ulysses> Guest12925: qt-recordmydesktop?
<Guest12925> ulysses      not found by apt-get install
<egor> sorryy jesse, i have no idea
<ulysses> Guest12925: It's not in the Ubuntu repositories, gtk-recordmydesktop is in there, but qt-recordmydesktop have to be compiled from source code
<Guest12925> ulysses  ok  gtk  is available
<jesse_> anyone have any ideas about my wireless?
<ulysses> jesse_: Have you read this documentation? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/AR5007
<contrast> Greets, everyone... When installing via the minimal CD, the right Alt key gets mapped to ISO_Level3_Shift. Does anyone know how to change this on a system-wide level (i.e., _not_ through KDE's keyboard layout settings)?
<jesse_> ulysses: thanks i will look at that now
<jesse_> I have been looking for a while and found the patch but everytime i tried to download it i got 404
<n8w> hey
<n8w> guys do u also experience that the hibernation(suspend to disk) takes incredibly long time?
<bupsss> hi all
<bupsss> a quick question, i installed kde, but i can't understand how to make themes (windows borders and icons) to work
<bupsss> i gnome i just copy them in a .theme and .icons folders but here.... i have no idea
<bupsss> any help?
<sirius_> Hello all. I just installed "activeperl". But at the command prompt i still get the default perl (opensource- larry wall).. Can any one tell how to configure activeperl....Thanks....
<lalalol> since nobody answers in offtopic, ill ask here, how do i remove something from /root/opt/ ?
<Pici> lalalol: Use sudo.
<lalalol> but i first need to cd, and it says access denied
<lalalol> permision *
<Pici> lalalol: then sudo -i, to get an root shell and then cd and whatever.  just remember to 'exit' when you're done.
<lalalol> i dont understand pici
<Pici> lalalol: open a terminal.  Type sudo -i
<lalalol> ok im at root now
<Pici> Now you can cd into that folder.
<lalalol> ok, im in the folder, how do i remove something?
<Pici> rm
<Pici> rm thefilename
<lalalol> ok
<lalalol> i get an error :/
<Pici> Theres no un-delete though, so be careful.
<Pici> What error?
<lalalol> rm: cannot remove `iron-linux': Is a directory
<Pici> use rm -rf for directories.
<egor> hi all
<egor> i need help!!
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<egor> ok, i can't fix grub! there is not file grub.conf
<lalalol> thx Pici, ur the best :)
<Pici> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<egor> =) ths
<lalalol> Pici, i have another problem though, when i search for something in dolphin, it never finds it
<Pici> lalalol: I'm sorry, I don't actually use KDE, so I don't think I'll be much help with that :)
<lalalol> ok, np
<egor> oh, what go you use?
<Pici> Gnome <.<
<egor> лалалол
<egor> ты русский да?)
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<egor> do you think Gnome better than KDE?
<Pici> Its different.
<lalalol> Pici, maybe you can help with this, i once installed a language on my system and uninstalled it shortly after, however, some apps still use that removed language :S
<lalalol> Pici, ?
<Pici> lalalol: Sorry, I'm not sure :/
<lalalol> k >.<
<lalalol> Pici, 1 more thing, do you use chrome/chromium/iron?
<Pici> lalalol: chromium
<lalalol> ok Pici, where does it store all its data and stuff? ive found a folder in .config, and somewhere else too, do you know any more places?
<lalalol> the other place was .cache
<Pici> lalalol: I haven't gone looking for the data yet, but perhaps somewhere in /tmp as well.
<lalalol> k
<bupsss> question.... how do i install a theme?
<bupsss> noone?
<lalalol> nothing there Pici
<lalalol> woah i found another file!
<lalalol> now im gonna install chromium with ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<lalalol> oh dear, software sources is stuck
<lalalol> strange, it didnt install, how come Pici?
<mfoo> why, when using ubuntu and logging in with a KDE session, might my wired networking not work at all?
<mfoo> I'm currently connecting over usb with my phone which is connected to wifi, which works fine
<lalalol> huh? even sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade didnt work
<goodtime> try updatedb
<lalalol> k
<gothicmoon> Hi
<goodtime> lo all
<lalalol> goodtime, whats the exact command?
<lalalol> sudo apt-get updatedb?
<goodtime> updatedb
<goodtime> no tyr that as root
<lalalol> k
<goodtime> try*
<goodtime> it updates your data base
<lalalol> didnt work >.<
<goodtime> hmm
<lalalol> i dont get it, its just a ppa
<st4aluck> lalalol: what about the key???
<lalalol> key?
<st4aluck> lalalol: yeah, ppa respositories  and a signing key
<lalalol> st4aluck, the previous time i added that same ppa it worked (without a signing key)
<st4aluck> la sorry I did't check
<lalalol> ?
<st4aluck> lalalol: sorry
<lalalol> its np lol :)
<lalalol> st4aluck, do you have chromium?
<lalalol> who has chromium in here?
<lalalol> goodtime, wb :)
<goodtime> ty
<lalalol> goodtime, do you use chromium?
<goodtime> naw i runubuntu 10.0
<lalalol> :(
<goodtime> i know i have this little hp mini too\
<lalalol> oh dear
<goodtime> im getting a cool lappy someday soon
<lalalol> a lenovo thinkpad? ^^
<goodtime> this little thing is ok for now
<OlderGuy> Using kubuntu 9.04  I'm not able to connect a new computer to a WLAN. The USB dongle works fine as it scans using "iwlist wlan0 scanning" and it can see my network. I suspect Knetworkmanager misbehaving... Can anyone help?
<goodtime> yeah i was thinking to get one of the thinkpads lol
<lalalol> awesome
<Guest33419> Hi all, question - using Kubuntu 9.10 and cannot get a new vodafone stick to work - it lights up and then goes to blue light -(a previous time it went to green) but no connection.
<lalalol> who has chromium on their system?
<OlderGuy> Guest33419,  which stick model?
<Guest33419> vodafone
<eagles05138785> hey guys im just wondering is it possible to strip kubuntu from some of its default programs without screwing up everything?
<eagles05138785> removing commandline commands x and what not
<OlderGuy> The model name, not the distributor Guest33419
<OlderGuy> look on the back side
<Guest33419> sorry - not sure how to check that
<OlderGuy> it's usually hard to read...  but it is there
<Guest33419> vodafone mobile broadband - I'll check - there is more
<Guest33419> hspa usb stick
<Guest33419> model K3765-Z
<OlderGuy> ok, it's the same as mine
<Guest33419> any ideas?
<OlderGuy> you need a program from vodofone labs for using it with linux
<Guest33419> o boy
<OlderGuy>  can't remember the details... i configured it months ago
<OlderGuy> and it worked easily, if this may turn your mood to a better state
<Guest33419> if u finf it can u send it by e-mail to me?
<OlderGuy> no, i have it on a different computer, not this one i'm on and i can't check it now
<Guest33419> how do i chat only to u and not whole group?
<OlderGuy> do some google search for vodafone labs
<Guest33419> ok - will do
<netdaemon> can anyone tell me the package that gets me the kcontrol plug for configuring the touchpad?
<OlderGuy> cause no one else is answering....
<OlderGuy> anyone here is expert on knetworkmanager ?  I need some help....
<spirov92> hi, I'm new to kubuntu, I'm trying to upgrade amarok. can I see a list of available versions in adept?
<putt1ck> @OlderGuy - expert no, experienced yes
<putt1ck> what's the question?
<OlderGuy> putt1ck,   ;-)
<OlderGuy> well, i suspect some misbehaving of knetworkmanager in a kubuntu 9.04 new install:
<OlderGuy> a usb dongle works, and can see the network using "iwlist wlan0 scanning"
<sido> yes
<OlderGuy> only, i can't manage to have it connected
<sido> just gui app dont work
<OlderGuy>  and believe me, I connected several different dongles before....
<sido> are you with static IP
<putt1ck> using "Manage Connections"?
<sido> or dynamic
<sido> ?
<OlderGuy> well, I want to avoid saying it... but knetworkmanager is really crappy!
<putt1ck> well, it has only one issue I know of
<OlderGuy> no, i left DHCP as auto
<putt1ck> with bluetooth tethered devices
<putt1ck> so using Manage Connections does the scan see the network you want to connect to?
<OlderGuy> yes, it does
<OlderGuy> and i have other kubuntu computers connected without problems
<spirov92> hmmf...does anyone know of a repo that has amarok 2.2.2+
<putt1ck> so you select that network, which is open? PSK?
<spirov92> I'm using 9.10
<OlderGuy> the network requires a wep key, which i added and triple checked
<OlderGuy> i compared the settings with those of another unit that connects nicely, and everything is absolutely identical
<putt1ck> everything as well as the hardware?
<OlderGuy> yeah, both the router and the dongle seem to work fine, only they seem non to talk together
<putt1ck> well, got to go back into meeting
<putt1ck> but
<putt1ck> try "sudo killall knetworkmanager"
<putt1ck> and then knetworkmanager
<OlderGuy> ok, i will give it a try, thanks
<putt1ck> and have a look at the output dumped to console when you try and connect
<OlderGuy> k
<putt1ck> sounds like a problem I've had here with a new variant Realtek chipset
<putt1ck> but won't work in anything current, not only problem on one computer
<spirov92> a quick question. how do I include ~/bin/ in search paths for commands, like it is on default on some distros?
<JontheEchidna> spirov92: place "export PATH=$PATH:~/bin" anywhere in ~/.bashrc, then run "source ~/.bashrc" or restart the computer
<spirov92> JontheEchidna: thanks
<SatManUK> what is the default username for kubuntu and ubuntu based distributions?
<SatManUK> if running from a live cd
<arch0njw> SatManUK: there isn't.  you just use it.
<arch0njw> SatManUK: Are you being prompted for a login?
<SatManUK> i am testing something called uberstudent with is based on ubuntu and its prompting for a login..
<SatManUK> there support channel is well empty..
<arch0njw> Is it your Ubuntu login, or does this software require a login?
<SatManUK> software requires a login to get into gnome or console
<SatManUK> i tried root blank.. linux linux and all such
<arch0njw> root/root?
<arch0njw> root/ubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> SatManUK: ubuntu/ no password
<SatManUK> i am trying to reboot it intov "install" I shouldn't have to login to install!! it should allow me to give me the eoption to create users
<SatManUK> removing gdm-guest session
<SatManUK> strange
<SatManUK> if the team behind this fork takes away the guest sessions they aren't getting many users lol
<SatManUK> Authentication Failure
<SatManUK> this is a weird fork for sure
<orb01> hey, can anyone test the package subdownloader for me?
<orb01> it won't let me connect to their server, and so I can't download subtitles; however their server isnt down
<orb01> I'm not sure if the problem lies here or in the package itself
<n8w> does any of u run dropbox on a machine with dual boot?
<orb01> yes, I do
<SatManUK> tried root/root
<SatManUK> ubuntu/ubuntu
<SatManUK> linux linux
<SatManUK> nothing works lol
<orb01> I run it on kubuntu/xp n8w
<n8w> orb01:  cool,listen man, ive got a big problem linkin a folder being placed on partition(win) to a dropbox appz in linux
<orb01> n8w: try running dropbox as root, you might not have permissions
<orb01> SatManUK, were you talking to n8w or me?
<n8w> orb01:  when i install dropbox on windows it forces me to use /My dropbox folder, when i install it on linux it forces me to use /Dropbox folder
<n8w> orb01:  so its impossible to use the same folder
<arch0njw> n8w: you can try linking to your WinXP mount.  I would do the following...
<SatManUK> I was talking to arch0njw
<orb01> n8w: when you install dropbox on kubuntu 9.10 you get a wizard at first run, did that pop up? it lets you configure the location for the dropbox folder
<orb01> SatManUK: ok, sorry
<arch0njw> n8w: (1) turn off dropbox, (2) mv ~/Dropbox ~/Dropbox.bak; (3) cd ~; ln -s /path/to/My\ Dropbox Dropbox
<n8w> orb01:  ye fcourse
<arch0njw> That should make your ~/Dropbox folder piont to your WinXP c:\blah\blah\blah\My Dropbox folder.
<n8w> arch0njw:  ye i think thats the trick
<orb01> yeah, sounds like a good idea, make sure you have right permissions though
<arch0njw> SatManUK: sounds like they have put in their own authenticaltion.  You should email uberstudent to see if they have special credentials to use.
<arch0njw> orb01: right
<n8w> arch0njw:  well one more thing to mention...ive installed dropbox with that manual way...in order not to install all those gnome dependencies
<arch0njw> SatManUK: "OOTB" Ubuntu and Kubuntu Live CDs just run -- no authentication.  sudo'ing commands works without a password.
<n8w> arch0njw:  is it gonna influence your solution?
<arch0njw> n8w: sure.  it should still work as long as ~/Dropbox is the folder it uses.
<orb01> n8w: also check out the dropbox addons wiki.. I believe there is an addon to do this graphically
<arch0njw> (folder ... directory ... I hate mixing those up... DIRECTORY is what I mean :) ...)
<SatManUK> so why has this fork taken that out that really doesn't make any sense..
<arch0njw> SatManUK: beats me silly with a wet noodle.
<n8w> arch0njw:  i run dropbox from dropbox-dist
<arch0njw> SatManUK: it doesn't make any sense.
<arch0njw> n8w: again, as long as it is using ~/Dropbox as the directory under Kubuntu, what I said should work.  Mind what orb01 said, you might need to run the "ln" command as root (sudo it) for the link to work.
<n8w> arch0njw:  yep will do that
<arch0njw> n8w: You should also confirm that you as your normal user have r/w permit to the WinXP drive in general.  Otherwise, you won't be able to write files there :)
<n8w> orb01:  cool i will check it out..thx
<n8w> arch0njw:  ye thats all good...no prob with that
<SatManUK> i have e-mailed the author "Stephen Ewan" for details.
<n8w> arch0njw:  where did u get that tutorial from?
<arch0njw> n8w: what tutorial?
<n8w> arch0njw:  n8w: (1) turn off dropbox, (2) mv ~/Dropbox ~/Dropbox.bak; (3) cd ~; ln -s /path/to/My\ Dropbox Dropbox
<arch0njw> n8w: that was an educated guess
<n8w> arch0njw:  coz i think ive seen it somewhere:)
<arch0njw> n8w: it's what I'd do if I was trying to make that work.
<n8w> arch0njw:  ok...the reason im askin is that i though i could read on that a bit more...coz im kinda cofused now:)
<n8w> arch0njw:  i dont wanna mess it up....
<n8w> arch0njw:  my dropbox ppl r already kinda angry while im leavin n join shared folders all the time:)))))
<arch0njw> n8w: that's why you should backup the original ~/Dropbox under Ubuntu.  Presumably, it has all of your files in it up-to-date.  That becomes your recovery mechanism.
<n8w> arch0njw:  nope, not yet....i havent created any folder on kununtu yet....i wanna link it to the existin folder rite away
<n8w> arch0njw:  so instead of creatin a new folder on kubuntu, i wanna link it to the existin folder bein on my windows partition
<arch0njw> n8w: if you don't have DB running yet, then you can create that link instead.  HOWEVER, I would first backup the WinXP directory in some fashion (like a simple copy).
<n8w> arch0njw:  ive already done that:)))
<arch0njw> n8w: I am going to guess, and this is a guess, that if ~/Dropbox already exists, even as a link, when you install DB it will use it.
<twoten> hello!
<n8w> arch0njw:  hmm it might...but the thing is that now i need to go through that installation procedure again...so im gonna have to choose a folder
<twoten> I have a network problem with Kubuntu 9.10
<n8w> arch0njw:  ohh i got it now....
<arch0njw> n8w: the worst case:  install under Kubuntu and let the installer create ~/Dropbox.  Then follow my steps as outlined (turn off, backup, link, etc.)
<twoten> I bought a router and now I no longer need to start up in a PPPoE environment but with dhcp - how can I get rid of the ifupdown and use my wired connection instead?
<twoten> I used to connect directly to my high speed modem but now I want to go through the router, how do I change that?
<MiniMe> hi all, hope someone can help me: i'm trying to mount an encrypted home directory on an old harddrive (/media/disk/home/$USERNAME) to ~/OLDHOME on a ubuntu system (which also has encrypted home)
<MiniMe> "sudo mount -t ecryptfs /media/disk/home/$USER/.Private ~/OLDHOME/" mounts, but then ls on ~/OLDHOME first lists "ls: cannot access OLDHOME/Pictures: No such file or directory" for every file, then "d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? Pictures/"
<regeya> twoten: maybe we could start with connecting the modem to the router, connecting the computer to the modem, and consulting the router manual :-)
<twoten> maybe I know all that, I have a tray icon, a Network Manager, and it will not give up it's ifupdown connection even though I delete it
<kubian> twoten: this could be diff but for me connect the modem then connect the router to modem then connect your pc to router then configure router to maneg the connection
<kubian> twoten: once router is configured, any pc connected to router is connected automatically.
<twoten> it's not the router, all the other boxes on my home network are fine, what are the config files in /etc that control the network startup config? something in rc.d?
<kubian> twoten: you confuses me???
<Vroomfondle> twoten: by default networking is handled entirely by NetworkManager
<twoten> one computer has been setup to connect with pppoe and I can't get it to forget that and use dhcp instead
<Vroomfondle> you can stick something in /etc/network/interfaces if you want, though
<twoten> I'll try that, thanks very much
<regeya> twoten: if your other networked hardware is just magically working, and you haven't mucked around with config files, your kubuntu box should as well
<regeya> oho.,
<twoten> okay
<regeya> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE twoten
<n8w> arch0njw:  hmm i think ive found even easier way:)))
<arch0njw> n8w: mkay... :) and it is?
<n8w> arch0njw:  ive created a folder called "dropbox" in my "my dropbox" folder(created by win installation), when i run the setup from linux n point to the folder "dropbox" insode of the My dropbox folder, it asks if it should merge it
<n8w> arch0njw:  i say yes n thats it...
<arch0njw> n8w: this
<n8w> arch0njw:  the only reason why i had to do that, was that the instalation for linux and windows is not the same,one forces u to use "my dropbox" and the other one "dropbox"
<arch0njw> n8w: I mean "nice"... I have no idea why I typed "this" :)
<arch0njw> n8w: that's why I suggested linking ~/dropbox to your windows "My Dropbox".  But if that works too, cool :)
<n8w> arch0njw: ye i mean your way definately the rite way...n i guess a bit more elegant...but i did it in a HC way:)
<n8w> arch0njw:  the only thing is that uve got a structure like /My dropbox/dropbox/ yourfiles ...but cmon, i can easily live with it:D
<rosco_y> is anyone familiar with configuring the festival text to speech system?
<rosco_y> I want to specify a certain voice
<pok_> hi
<daskreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pok_> i work frist kubuntu!
<daskreech> pok_: grats!
<daskreech> !th
<ubottu> Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<pok_> i can't install Dricet admin null scrip
<daskreech> pok_: where are you installing it from?
<pok_> i dowloand scrip from web.
<pok_> i have scrip null but can't install
<daskreech> pok_: what have you done to install it?
<pok_> daskreech you can help me?
<daskreech> pok_: If you would like.
<daskreech> pok_: You can join #ubuntu-th as well if you would like
<pok_> i  don't key  install
<pok_> i have carcking
<pok_> scrip driect admin null carck scrip
<daskreech> Ok
<pok_> you can install from scrip
<daskreech> ใช่
<pok_> thai
<pok_> i live thai
<daskreech>  ใช่ :-)
<daskreech> เขียน /join #ubuntu-th
<daskreech> pok_: ^^
<daskreech> pok_: In this window เขียน /join #ubuntu-th
<kostia> подскажите как поднять почтовый сервак на ubunte
<DarkwingDuck> kostia: #ubuntu-ru
<DarkwingDuck> kostia: Ubuntu русский канал #Ubuntu-RU
<andrew__> hello
<andrew__> somebody can help me with kde 4.4.1 and his effects
<andrew__> i cant use the effect in kde 4.4.1, my screen dont look good
<ramesh> need help related to Kopete - Google Talk Voice Chat
<ramesh> tried port 443 and 5223.
<ramesh> checked all three options
<ramesh> still I can't voice chat is not enabled.
<ramesh> #kubuntu
<chiofalo> supporto italiano?
<tiorody> Hello, everyone. Anybody from Brazil here?
<chiofalo> supporto italiano per kubuntu??
<arch0njw> chiofalo: type: /join ubuntu-it
<chiofalo> ok thank
<arch0njw> ciao! :D
<tiorody> jee... no italian, no brazilian! :O
<arch0njw> kubuntu is the lonely child.  English only here.  Ubuntu gets all the multi-lingual love.  ;^)
<chiofalo> arch0njw: te parli italiano?? :)
<arch0njw> Uno poco.  (Only enough to get me in trouble.)
<arch0njw> oops... Un poco ;)
<venik> I have installed Thunderbird 3.04 (pre, AKA Shredder), but now I find in the repositories TB 3.1.  I installed that one, but when I run TB, I get the 3.04 version.  I do not want to UNINSTALL 3.04, since I do not want another profile created, etc.  How do I go from 3.04 to 3.1?
<MacMan_it> hello room. I'm trying to upgrade from karmic to lucid alpha 3 using the alternate install CD, but it doesn't work.
<MacMan_it> I've added the CD to the apt sources, and commented all the other repositories. run a sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade, but it picks just 1 package to upgrade
<MacMan_it> any idea what I'm doing wrong? tnx
<arch0njw> venik:  uninstalling 3.04 should not remove the profile directory -as long as- that profile directory is in your home directory under something like .mozilla-thunderbird (guessing at the exact name).
<venik> I let TB install it, so it should be there
<venik> OK-- here we go down the rabbit hole...
<st4aluck> can somebody try this if the address works
<st4aluck> stc@Thundercrumb:~$ hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/~jfrancois/gspca
<st4aluck> destination directory: gspca
<st4aluck> abort: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<FloodBotK1> st4aluck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arch0njw> venik: you should also check /usr/bin to see what exactly executable is being run.  It might be linked to run 3.04 instead of 3.1
<arch0njw> !paste | st4aluck
<ubottu> st4aluck: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<st4aluck> ok
<andrew__> somebody using kde 4.4.1??
<venik> the main reason I want to upgrade is that I have not been able to get Lightning (the calendar) to work with 3.04
<arch0njw> andrew__: aye.
<arch0njw> venik: I tried that -once-.  it was very bloated at the time I tried it.  I have grown fond of Kontact.
<venik> in /usr/bin/ I have two thunderbird related perl scripts-- one labeled thunderbird and one labeled  thunderbird 3.1
<arch0njw> venik: in konsole, try running the script for 3.1
<venik> I did, and, as I feared, it asks me to set up a thunderbird account...
<venik> I hate the "upgrading" procedures for TB..
<arch0njw> venik: uh... that's dern strange.  It shouldn't.
<MacMan_it> hello room. I'm trying to upgrade from karmic to lucid alpha 3 using the alternate install CD. I've added the CD to the apt sources, and commented all the other repositories. run a sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade, but it picks just 1 package to upgrade.
<venik> I agree that it shouldn't... but it did
<st4aluck> guys I am trying to comp drivers but something went wrong with: $ hg clone http://linuxtv.otg/hg/~jfroancois/gspca
<venik> it seems oblivious to the existing profile
<andrew__> somebody using kde 4.4.1??
<arch0njw> MacMan_it: did you try this:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<arch0njw> andrew__: I am using kde 4.4.1
<andrew__> and can use the effects on desktop?
<arch0njw> MacMan_it: I think to do what you want to do, you need to use the alt CD.  But that conclusion is based on a cursory read of that page.  I could be wrong.
<st4aluck> can somebody help me?
<arch0njw> andrew__: I use minimal effects, but those I use work.
<andrew__> outh, i can't activate the compositing
<andrew__> u some any idea of why?
<arch0njw> nvidia or ati card?
<arch0njw> I can only really help if you have nvidia.  It's what I know best.
<andrew__> outch i have an notebook compaq c700 and i don't know whit is my video card
<andrew__> but is integred
<andrew__> so i think that is intel
<venik> running that script has created a Thunderbird 3.1 folder in my home directory
<venik> with a new account, but with all the settings unset yet
<venik> Now if TB was properly written, I should have been able to move everything from the old profile to the new one
<arch0njw> andrew__: Oh... Intel.  Hmm...  err...  I don't really know that one that well.  Do you have the right drivers installed?  I poked around and found this:  http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=31363
<venik> but I do not think that works
<arch0njw> my search was "intel graphics kde desktop effects" (no quotes)
<arch0njw> venik: I wonder if the profile config changed and that is deliberate.  You should be able to import an old TB account.  I did that once and it worked well.
<andrew__> arch0njw: but i don't have the xorg.conf
<arch0njw> andrew__: scroll down.  they talk about the packages that need to be installed.
<venik> when I tried it now, and chose Import Everything, It said: Import from.... but gave me no place to choose.  I wonder if the creators ever watched how this is done
<arch0njw> I have a bad feeling the mozilla devs are Windows biased.  :(
<andrew__> arch0njw : i'm sorry but i can't see how :(
<venik> The import is meant to import from OTHER mail programs, not from another TB account
<arch0njw> venik: what about exiting TB and copying the old profiles dir into the new profiles dir?
<sxm> hello i need help: my hd light is costantly on and i can hear a disk working. and even if i have 2 sata sda and sdb.... in dmesg theres a sdc..... (this permanent spinning seems to slow down the pc.... )
<arch0njw> andrew__: I have a machine that has intel graphics and I -think- it does compositing.  Would you mind posting an Ubuntu forums post about this and send me the link?  I will follow-up that way.  Sorry to redirect you, but I don't have access to that machine right now.  My guess is that you don't have the necessary packages installed and therefore don't have the right drivers.
<andrew__> arch0njw: ok, i will try to post on englis because i'm chilean tanks anyway
<Draconis> Question- why is it sometimes my wireless modem doesnt wanna connect to anything, even though I have never moved it from the place it gets teh best connection...its strange, my windows PC doesnt do that lol just this one, is there somethihng I need to fix?
<arch0njw> Draconis: that is a long standing question of mine & an open issue on Launchpad and bugs.kde.  I still have no answer.
<Draconis> lol so its not just me fking something up. its actually a bug within kde?
<arch0njw> Draconis: sometimes when I boot my netbook, I get no signal.  A reboot fixes it.  Sometimes it will brain-f@rt and drop the wireless and never get it back.  Again, a reboot fixes it.
<arch0njw> Draconis: I think this has been acknowledged as an issue with the new networking widget/plasmoid/thinger.  The solution has been to fall back to kdenetwork-manager.  But I am stubbor, persist with the 'thinger' and reboot when I need to.  Not like I'm playing MMMMMMORPGs on my netbook. :D
<Draconis> lol yeah last time, erm this time lol, I had to reboot about 4 times...it would select another wireless network (i dont have the wep so I couldnt connect) but wouldnt even try MY connection lol
<Draconis> Well, this is my laptop, but I generally TRY to play games on it...lol
<Draconis> Unfortunately, I cannot figure out WinE enough to make Requiem: Memento Mori or City of Heroes/Villains work
<arch0njw> Draconis: I usually hardline with games.  Nothing rains on a game more than a lost connection.
<noaXess_netubu> hello
<noaXess_netubu> where is the config file for kickoff?
<Draconis> Indeed...I use my workplace's wireless modem because I live RIGHT NEXT DOOR to the main office, and maintain a great connection- i have a key to go reest the modem inside th eoffice as well, my issue is figuring out a connection program that is more consistant
<Draconis> How can I go about installing the kdenetwork-manager...canb I use apt-get?
<Draconis> In terminal that is
<arch0njw> Draconis: my mistake, it is "knetwork-manager" (I think).  And, yes, you should be able to "sudo apt-get install ...".
<noaXess_netubu> Dragnslcr: its plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<arch0njw> noaXess_netubu: that's the very widget that has the problem Drac' and I are experiencing.
<noaXess_netubu> oh Draconis it's for you
<noaXess_netubu> aha..so try wicd?
<arch0njw> FWIW, that widget works better in 4.4.1, but it still zones out from time to time.  I think part of the official answer to me is that it's my hardware, not the software.
<noaXess_netubu> i'm remotly on a machine and need a specific kikkoff entry to get the config of that entry.. how can i get it?
<abby87> hi,I've just installed Kubuntu karmic and upgraded it to kde 4.4.After installation I would like to configure Kubuntu such that an user on my system won't be able to access any of my ntfs removable drives.I tried in vain changing the permissions via systemsettings>Advanced>UserMgmt
<Draconis> knetwork-manager doesnt work in terminal i guess its something else
<arch0njw> Draconis:  Hmm... either I'm getting the name wrong, or they removed it.  I just looked in kpackagekit and I don't see it listed.
<Draconis> Is there a 'gaming' chatroom?
<ambit> when i sudo apt-get update i hang up at 98% "waiting for headers", anybody got any ideas?
 * Draconis is tryin to find linux based games rofl
<Vroomfondle> yeah, good luck with that ;)
<Draconis> rofl
<Vroomfondle> happypenguin,org is the place to look
<Draconis> ..sucks or?
<Vroomfondle> ambit: probably a server problem. Has it been happening for long?
<Vroomfondle> Draconis: happypenguin has a listing of most Linux games
<ambit> Vroomfondle: today is the only day i have had the problem, it was just wierd to me that its hanging up at 98%
<FabienD> hi all
<Vroomfondle> hullo
<FabienD> someone has tried this PPA : https://launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/virtualization?field.series_filter=karmic
<FabienD> with kubuntu 9.10 ?
<FabienD> I have error about duplicate entries while fetching sources
<teatime> does anyone know if there is a "live cd" version of the ubuntu/kubuntu server?
<teatime> would be nice to know if it picks up my sw raid before I flush the old install... :P
<smokealot> teatime arent the cd/dvd of both also live cds them selfs?
<teatime> smokealot: could be.. but the download pages seems to indicate otherwise
<smokealot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<teatime> smokealot: guess I'll give it a try. thanks! :)
<naftilos76> hi, has anyone upgraded to 4.4.1 from the backports repo?
<naftilos76> my distro is 4.3.2 - kubuntu 9.10
<arch0njw> naftilos76: I am running 4.4.1 on 9.10
<naftilos76> did you upgrade from 4.3.2 ?
<arch0njw> naftilos76: that I don't recall.
<naftilos76> was kde the default ver of kubuntu 9.10 CD ?
<arch0njw> kde4 was the default on 9.10
<ulysses> kde4 is the default since 8.10
<naftilos76> i know but was it 4.3.2?
<ulysses> yes
<arch0njw> ulysses: thanks :)
<ulysses> I think it was KDE 4.3.2, however I've upgraded my Jaunty to Karmic
<arch0njw> 4.3.0 was the default in 9.10
<teatime> smokealot: nope.. neither of the two x64 server versions can apparently boot from the CD
<teatime> pity
<ToraToraTora> Website flash sounds missing! Other sounds work (Output from integrated intel chip to TV tru HDMI). Nothing muted in alsamixer. Kubuntu 9.10 Flash 10.0.45.2 Any help?
<cranvil> ToraToraTora: what's KMix saying about the volume of pcm
<cranvil> ToraToraTora: when i do fresh installs, pcm volume is at the downmost position. after pushing pcm volume up i can hear flash audio
<ToraToraTora> cranvil: it's all the way up
<cranvil> ToraToraTora: ok, than i'm out :(
<ToraToraTora> :(
<arch0njw> ToraToraTora: what browser are you using?
<Draconis> Guys i have a small issue...the other day I repartitioned my hd to remocve linux and use my factorry restore cds...it worked...until i rebooted and all i can see is grub error and grub rescue or soemthing like that in what looks like dos
<ToraToraTora> opera but tried konqueror also
<arch0njw> ToraToraTora: read the last entry in this thread.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996440
<arch0njw> ToraToraTora: I also found this where ppl had to go into alsamixer to kick PulseAudio in the bum:  http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1091914
<arch0njw> ToraToraTora: I know have I had this problem repeately because I have a digital out on my sound card.  It is almost always the stupid PCM channel.  Once it was the .asound file in my home dir (years ago).  Crazy stuff I get for not having a normal sound output.
<ToraToraTora> okeydokey
<eki_> Aguante el CAECE
<pablin> amargossss
<HERNANNN> pablo se comeee
<HERNANNN> jajaaj
<eki_> CAECEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
<kubian> hi..kubuntu.org says amarok 2.3 is at kubuntu-ppa/backports? but don't see it there..???
<HERNANNN> FASTA !!!
<ubuntu___> eeeee
<HERNANNN> aaaaarrrrgghhhhhh
<eki_> jajajajaj xD
<pablin> aunta fata amigo
<telma> fff
<HERNANNN> viva chile!
<p> hehe
<HERNANNN> chi chi chi le le le viva chile!!
<HERNANNN> heee
<HERNANNN> jajaja
<dmdevotee> anybody knows how to remove the task manager that appears when mouse cursor is placed on top-left of screen?
<Draconis_> Hola peoples....question, is there a means to browse the apt-get source to learn the command?   Like...is Urban Terror on it?
<daskreech> Draconis_: You mean a search?
<dmdevotee> anybody knows how to remove the task manager that appears when mouse cursor is placed on top-left of screen?
<Draconis_> yussir
<daskreech> Draconis_: And you don't want to use Kpackagekit ?
<daskreech> dmdevotee: Hmm ? what do you mean? You can't close it?
<dmdevotee> daskreech, there is no selectable widget or something
<daskreech> dmdevotee: ok walk me through what is happening and I'll try help you out
<dmdevotee> by default installation, in kubuntu, if you move the cursor to to-left, t5ask manager appears
<Draconis_> im lost on how to use it lol
<daskreech> Draconis_: lol Ok What would you prefer a short help session on searching packages from the command line or a short help session on kpackagekit ?
<daskreech> dmdevotee: no pretty sure someone changed that for you. By default it shows all windows in Expose
<Draconis_> Either or...I just wanna play a game...and also figure out what to do with this urban terror .zip file....i cant find instructions :/
<daskreech> dmdevotee: Would you like to change that?
<daskreech> Draconis_: ok open Kpackagekit
<Draconis_> kk
<dmdevotee> yes
<daskreech> Draconis_: ha there is no Urban terror in the repos
<daskreech> One moment
<daskreech> dmdevotee: open system settings
<daskreech> dmdevotee: Look & feel -> Desktop -> Screen edges
<ubuntu> ffff
<daskreech> dmdevotee: Click on the top left and set what you would like it to do
<daskreech> Draconis_: Ok What did you get to run Urban Terror?
<Draconis_> I ddidnt get anything
<Draconis_> i downloaded from the site and its a .zip i have no isdea what to do with it from here
<dmdevotee> daskreech, thanks, it worked
<daskreech> Draconis_: You opened the zip?
<daskreech> dmdevotee: Sure
<Draconis_> Indeed...viewing files
<dmdevotee> hey, by the way, i have other problem. i have both kubuntu & windows partitions installed...
<daskreech> Ok There should be a ioUrbanTerror.something filr
<daskreech> dmdevotee: Congrats
<Draconis_> Couldn't load default cfg
<dmdevotee> ...and i am searching for a way to auto-mount the windows partiotions in /media/
<dmdevotee> they simply auto-mount when i click on it into an explorer, for example dolphion
<dmdevotee> *dolphin
<daskreech> Draconis_: You extracted it all to a directory?
<daskreech> !fstab | dmdevotee
<ubottu> dmdevotee: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Draconis_> No :/  What directory should I send it to?
<daskreech> Draconis_: Anyone you like
<daskreech> Somewhere in your home directory will work
<dmdevotee> but there would be any way to auto-click into ntfs partitions at kubuntu start
<dmdevotee> ???
<dmdevotee> i have the amule folder in a windows partition, and i need to click at that partition everytime i boot
<v1ttu> are you using kde4?
<v1ttu> 4.4**
<tamran> could't one use the fstab file to automount such things?
<tamran> errr, couldn't
<dmdevotee> sorry, dunno what !fstab is
<v1ttu> dmdevotte, if youre using 4.4, there is a thing in advanced options in system settings that automounts drives
<Draconis_> I got ir ruynning now but really laggy :/
<Draconis_> Like system lag
<Draconis_> brb
<dmdevotee> thanks ubottu and vlttu, i will see what i can do
<v1ttu> ;]
<Typos_King> dmdevotee:    /etc/fstab  is the configuration file for what mounts and where and how
<Typos_King> dmdevotee:    http://maketecheasier.com/auto-mount-your-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/2009/04/14    <--- maybe if you edit your entry  with 'pysdm'
<v1ttu> why isnt kdenetwork-filesharing installed by default?
<daskreech> What is it used for?
<daskreech> v1ttu: I'll probably go on record as saying space now
<v1ttu> the clues in the name
<v1ttu> kk
<daskreech> Well local filesharing is kinda silly
<v1ttu> not really
<daskreech> v1ttu: Anyway it's likely space on the CD. You can install as needed
<v1ttu> its already installed and running :P
<daskreech> v1ttu: Yep Just answering your question
<efra> Hola
<daskreech> efra: hola
<reagleBRKLN> this url says there's amarok 2.3, but it ain't there...? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.3.0
<reagleBRKLN> the diff, dsc, and tar ball are, but no deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok/
<v1ttu> give them time :P
<dmdevotee> hey, i'm trying to run pysdm, but it won't execute
<dmdevotee> anybody knows if i have to install something?
<v1ttu> hold onnnnn
<v1ttu> are you using kde 4.3?
<Typos_King> reagleBRKLN:     from what I got on my RSS feed for kubuntu, it says you have to ADD a source to your source.list for apt-get to fetch it
<v1ttu> the backports ppa
<v1ttu> cept it isnt working yet
<Typos_King> reagleBRKLN:   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main   <---
<Typos_King> not sure, I .... use audacious :)
<eristik|huginn> is there a better app than wicd for managing wifi?
<eristik|huginn> networkmanager had problems with a couple networks. not working with security cert and stuff
<eristik|huginn> i found a forum post saying to use wicd but i tried it and it won't even get on the network here now
<v1ttu> wpa2 encryp?
<eristik|huginn> yeah, but the one here is wep
<v1ttu> oic
<eristik|huginn> the school one is wpa2
<v1ttu> what chip is it?
<daskreech> dmdevotee: YOu can just edit the file by hand :)
<mika__> hi, i've added the backports ppa... but a lot of packages are blocked (kmail, kdepim, etc), what should i do ?
<v1ttu> use terminal
<v1ttu> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<mika__> v1ttu: mm..ok, thank you..
<mika__> why kpackagekit doesn't manage it?
<v1ttu> because its a piece of crap
<mika__> v1ttu: mmm....nice to know... :) so should i always use the shell instead?
<v1ttu> ya i would
<mika__> ok ;)
<v1ttu> hold on
<v1ttu> have you removed dragonplayer or anything like that?
<mika__> v1ttu: one more question, i've upgraded some time ago after the kubuntu installation (9.10), but the internal mic now has a lot of noise when i speak.... with a usb mic it works fine (the internal too, before the upgrade)
<mika__> nope
<v1ttu> just too be safe
<v1ttu> run
<v1ttu> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<v1ttu> to be**
<v1ttu> is your mic boost too high maybe?
<mika__> v1ttu: no, it's the same as before
<v1ttu> hmmmm
<v1ttu> maybe pulseaudio got installed?
<v1ttu> ive never had any real sound problems
<mika__> pulseaudio it's not installed
<v1ttu> internal mic?
<v1ttu> a netbook?
<mika__> notebook, digital mic
<v1ttu> okkkk
<v1ttu> my built in mic doesnt work either
<mika__> but it did perfectly before the upgrade... :(
<v1ttu> soz
<v1ttu> cant help ya :(
<mika__> ok, no problem :)
<mika__> thank you anyway :)
<v1ttu> np ^^
#kubuntu 2010-03-16
<Bsims> I am trying to change the default actions for media insertion, I want to add vlc to the service menu but it won't let me
<Bsims> any ideas
<v1ttu> i dunno if you can
<v1ttu> have you set vlc as the default media player?
<Bsims> Hrm I'll look into that
<v1ttu> its kinda a pita
<Bsims> dragon player is... well I prefer to use anything else <g>
<v1ttu> ya dp is kinda basic
<v1ttu> ummm
 * Bsims grins I had to disable that lil bracket in the upper left hand corner to get my fullscreen back
<v1ttu> you need to accossiate the file types with vlc manually
<v1ttu> associate**
<Bsims> Darn, I was trying to get it to be an option in device notifier
<Bsims> so that it was an option when I inserted a dvd
<v1ttu> if you set it as the default file type handler
<v1ttu> it may
<Bsims> doesn't
<v1ttu> are you sure?
<Bsims> I think so
<v1ttu> lol
<Bsims> I know its the default media player in my default file manager
<v1ttu> vlc?
<Bsims> yes I set vlc as the default media player for every extention I could think of
<v1ttu> okkkkk
<v1ttu> ummmm
<v1ttu> then i dunno
<v1ttu> i use kaffeine on a netbook
<v1ttu> it has no dvd drive :P
<Bsims> fair enough
<daskreech> I think someone had a tutorial on how to do that on the Pk.o
<daskreech> Oh
<daskreech> Bsims left
<v1ttu> lol
<v1ttu> kde needs an options to set a default media player
<v1ttu> option**
<Typos_King> .. it does
<Typos_King> I seem to recall it has one, for default apps
<v1ttu> ya
<v1ttu> web browser
<v1ttu> mail
<Typos_King> I mean, I haven't bothered myself
<v1ttu> but no media player
<FloodBotK1> v1ttu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Typos_King> ...no quite, it does it per MIME
<v1ttu> sorry mr bot-chan
<v1ttu> i have no idea what that is
<daskreech> v1ttu: If you go to File Associations You have an option for Video Files, Audio Files or Media Files. You can make all Video files open in one application
<v1ttu> already done :P
<v1ttu> im not the one who had the problem
<daskreech> I know. Just you said there isn't an option to do that
<v1ttu> i meant an easy way
<v1ttu> like choosing the default broswer/mail
<v1ttu> browser**
<fabio666> systemsettings
<v1ttu> wat about systemsettings?
<fabio666> "like choosing the default broswer/mail"
<v1ttu> ?
<fabio666> it can be done in the systemsettings
<v1ttu> where?
<daskreech> fabio666: It can't where v1ttu is speaking about
<daskreech> It can be done there it's just not the big obvious section
<daskreech> Ah Of course you can edit the Device actions! Its on the plasmoid
<daskreech> you can add vlc there if you want
<v1ttu> lol
<v1ttu> too bad he left like 30 mins ago
<daskreech> Yeah
<Guest57783> isn't there a script to remove extra kernels?
<v1ttu> cant you manually remove them through packagekit?
<v1ttu> then update-grub?
<Guest57783> there used to be a script that did it all for you..
<v1ttu> lol
<v1ttu> by the time you find the script
<v1ttu> you could have removed them manually :P
<fabio666> v1ttu: the way i do it, old school
<Guest57783> fine!
<daskreech> Guest57783: Sudo apt-get autoremove
<v1ttu> no just lazy
<v1ttu> i dont remove them
<v1ttu> i dont think autoremove will work on kernels will it?
<Guest57783> worked!
<Guest57783> nicely done daskreech
<v1ttu> lol
<v1ttu> guess it does
<daskreech> v1ttu: Leaves you with I think 3 kernels
<daskreech> which is a good number
<Guest57783> kde is really rockin' now
<daskreech> esp when you have like 13 installed :)
<v1ttu> im using the 2.6.33 kernel so i dunno what it would do to my system
<daskreech> Guest57783: that's Deb not KDE but yeah
<Guest57783> i know
<Guest57783> just saying i can actually use KDE now
<Guest57783> beefore it was so slow and buggy..
<daskreech> Ah
<daskreech> Different conversation :)
<v1ttu> lol ya
<daskreech> Now it's Fast and Buggy! Whooooooo
<v1ttu> 4.1 was crapp
<Guest57783> lol
<v1ttu> lol@fast
<Guest57783> i'm using 4.4.1 and it really whips the lamas ass
<v1ttu> animal cruelty </3
<fabio666> what about 4.0?
<fabio666> but i have to disable nepomuk virtuoso etc... in order to get faster
<daskreech> fabio666: That was pretty neat
<daskreech> fabio666: 4.1 the novelty wore off and it got really annoying
<v1ttu> it sucked
<daskreech> Guest57783: I'm all for lamas and whipping
<daskreech> But 4.5 looks a good deal better than 4.4
<Guest57783> ye well.. i can wait
<daskreech> Guest57783: you'll get 4.4.3 with Lynx so you probably will :)
<Guest57783> using it now
<fabio666> 4.5 is meant to be the ultimate release, like for the 3.5
<fabio666> imho
<Guest57783> i concur
<v1ttu> details are out for 4.5?
<fabio666> nope i suppose
<v1ttu> ?
<v1ttu> what version will 9.10 be supported up to?
<v1ttu> 4.4.2?
<daskreech> fabio666: It's not
<daskreech> fabio666: Not even close :)
<daskreech> v1ttu: 4.3.5
<v1ttu> i mean backported
<v1ttu> huh
<v1ttu> lynx already ships with 4.4.1
<v1ttu> so?
<daskreech> v1ttu: backports aren't really "supported"
<v1ttu> okkkkkkkkkk then
<v1ttu> will 4.4.2 be the last backported for 9.10?
<daskreech> Depends on volunteers
<daskreech> if someone wants to volunteer to do the other releases then it will happen
<daskreech> otherwise the main Kubuntu Dev volunteers will be working on Marmoset
<v1ttu> 10.10 got named?
<daskreech> No I just keep throwing out random M names :)
<v1ttu> lol
<v1ttu> thanks 4 the info
<DarkwingDuck> Mandrake Moose :D
<kubian> am trying to compile amarok here but keeps complaining  of missing mysqld..per instruction i have libmysqld-pic and dev installed
<kubian> what cud be the problem?
<kubian> Mamarok: pls help
<antonio_> italia??
<ubuntufreak> I have the Kubuntu 9.10 iso image and i would like to install it using a USB drive, is it possible ?
<cjae> running 4.4.1 and seem to be getting all my window to open on wrong screen - twinview - tv out svideo
<Guest22584> i can't mount devices. i keep getting this error "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.PermissionDenied"
<orb01> try it from root
<orb01> Guest22584: you get those errors through dolphin?
<Guest22584> it works with root
<Guest22584> and ya its dolphin
<orb01> Guest22584: I'm not sure why, I have it too :) I think HAL is scheduled for removal or something, and that's why it won't work
<Guest22584> hmm
<orb01> mounting and unmounting through terminal works just fine
<netdaemon> I really hate the network management plasmoid...
<netdaemon> any tips on getting it to auth to a wpa2 network reliably?
<netdaemon> sometimes it works... sometimes it doesn't
<maco> not suck? 2GB? :P
<maco> i upgraded to 4GB because with 2GB it was thrashing too much
<maco> i probably have some weird usecase with too much stuff running though
<maco> i know Riddell has like 768mb or 1gb
<maco> and it runs snappy for him
<maco> oh darn wrong channel!
<abhifx> hi i have installed screenlets, which also pops in kde desktop too.. hw can i force it to start in gnome only?
<orb01> abhifx, can you check in autostart if it has an entry?
<abhifx> orb01, ok
<abhifx> orb01, screenlet daemon is there
<orb01> abhifx, you're in KDE right ?
<orb01> if it's in the autostart list for KDE, then delete it there
<abhifx> orb01, oops... i was in gnome
<orb01> abhifx: go into KDE and check if it's in autostart there, you want it to autostart in gnome
<abhifx> orb01, so if go to kde and remove it from startup that will fix it? or it will stop it altogether? even in gnome
<orb01> I'm pretty sure that if you remove it from autostart in KDE (advanced menu in system settings) it still starts in gnome :)
<abhifx> looks i got it... thx man
<orb01> no problem
<charles_> hello rm
<charles_> csn sny one help with downloading firefox
<ulysses> charles_: what is your problem? In Karmic, there's a Firefox Installer in Kickoff application launcher -> Applications -> Internet
<charles_> well i try to down load it and it downloads into ark but then it will not work
<charles_> am i doing something wrong?
<charles_> it wont open, i save the prg and then try to open it and ark
<charles_> and then it unpackss but thats it
<ulysses> unextract it, at the properties tab of firefox enable the execute, and try to open it
<RnFstRuckHrd> I am having an issue with my audio that just started about 20 minutes ago. My audio is occasionally working and then stopping and the working again. (by audio i mean sound from system notifications, firefox windows like youtube, amarok, etc.) Rebooting does nothing to fix this. Occasionally I get a notification the HDA Intel Audio Device stopped working, fallin gback to pulse audio. Going to System Settings --> Multimedia  shows
<RnFstRuckHrd>  that HDA Intel is still preferred in all output setting but testing it does nothing. Any suggestions?
<orb01> RnFstRuckHrd: did you install something recently?
<orb01> RnFstRuckHrd: like anything that has dependencies on timidity, or esound libraries or whatever?
<RnFstRuckHrd> I installed wine earlier today to setup and use EAC
<orb01> uninstall it
<RnFstRuckHrd> worked everythin was working fine earlier
<orb01> I have the same problem
<RnFstRuckHrd> really!?
<orb01> some library or whatever grabs your sound card
<RnFstRuckHrd> because of EAC or wine?
<orb01> and the sound server can't handle that
<orb01> no, because of some package that installs timidity
<RnFstRuckHrd> timidity?
<orb01> yeah, audio package
<orb01> same sound card though
<orb01> same problem
<orb01> uninstall it, reboot, and you shouldnt have the problem
<RnFstRuckHrd> so uninstall timidity, or wine and/or EAC?
<orb01> let me see
<orb01> one sec
<orb01> eac is probably the problem
<RnFstRuckHrd> egads
<RnFstRuckHrd> crap - no workaround?
<orb01> there probably is, but sound is very important to me and I haven't had the courage yet to try to figure it out
<RnFstRuckHrd> Yes, to me as well.
<RnFstRuckHrd> darn - spent hours today getting EAC set up the way I want and making my first FLAWLESS rip in linux
<RnFstRuckHrd> I was really excited
<orb01> there's probably a package that grabs audio from cds in the kubuntu repositories, I'm pretty sure actually
<charles_> ok, no good on  that
<charles_> any thing else i can try
<RnFstRuckHrd> orb01 - what do you mean? would installing this allow me to keep EAC and have audio back?
<RnFstRuckHrd> Or, you mean a KDE repo app that will allow me to rip
<orb01> RnFstRuckHrd: there's probably a package that does the same thing as EAC without wine or breaking your sound, but what you need to do now is uninstall EAC and reboot
<RnFstRuckHrd> orb01 - unfortunately no linux rip prgogram produces a log file that is accepted by the logchecker for my torrent community. I will have to finish ripoing these CDS and put up with no audio until then
<RnFstRuckHrd> Thanks for the information though
<orb01> RnFstRuckHrd: no problem :)
<RnFstRuckHrd> orb01 - when I do that: should I uninstall the wine applications and then remove wine? or can I simply uninstall wine (which would remove any applications installed therein?)
<orb01> RnFstRuckHrd: try to uninstall EAC first, then purge wine, reboot, then install wine again
<orb01> RnFstRuckHrd: wine has nothing to do with the problem, it works fine here
<orb01> RnFstRuckHrd: but without uninstalling wine you might not be able to fix the problem
<RnFstRuckHrd> purge...? remove via synaptic?
<orb01> RnFstRuckHrd: sudo apt-get purge wine
<RnFstRuckHrd> what does purge do/mean?
<orb01> it removes your configuration files for the program
<orb01> so it should remove the changes to your sound settings
<RnFstRuckHrd> I see - good to know TY kindly :p
<RnFstRuckHrd> I wish I did not have to use wine at all
<orb01> RnFstRuckHrd: yeah.. what exactly does EAC do? with the logs?
<orb01> RnFstRuckHrd: you rip cds and it logs what it does?
<RnFstRuckHrd> Most audio extraction programs will log the extraction process. The biggest information to come out of the log is verification that the CRC checks all match and that the external compressor (if used) worked correctly. The webiste I belong to requires a log file to be included with lossless rips to verify they are in fact lossless. This logchecker, for reasons beyond me, will not grade a log from any linux ripper. Hence my need
<RnFstRuckHrd>  to emulate Windows to run EAC.
<orb01> RnFstRuckHrd: okay, that makes sense
<RnFstRuckHrd> which is really unfortunate because I like some of the linux extractors, like rubyripper and K3B
<RnFstRuckHrd> perhaps someday, I cannot figure out for the life of me why the logchecker is selective (or how it can even tell for that matter!) of logs from linux machines
<orb01> RnFstRuckHrd: if you want to try troubleshooting this thing yourself you could.. look at the ubuntu sound troubleshooting (known problems) guide
<RnFstRuckHrd> orb01 - I very well may do that if I can find some time. Til then I plan on just removing EAC and wine completely after I get done ripping the albums I have left. I won't have much use for it after that anyhow
<orb01> RnFstRuckHrd: right
<RnFstRuckHrd> drivers are the baine of my existence
<RnFstRuckHrd> getting the built-in webcam in my monitor to work when I switched over to linux completely was an absolute nightmare, and needless to say it pushed me far out of my comfort zone as I was/am still new to linux
<orb01> haha, my first distro was mandrake back in the days
<orb01> and I had an ADSL modem
<orb01> no drivers
<RnFstRuckHrd> ADSL?
<orb01> yeah, connection used in belgium
<orb01> it really sucked..
<RnFstRuckHrd> lol
<RnFstRuckHrd> I remember listening to the AOL dial up tone as a kid
<orb01> lol
<RnFstRuckHrd> and how cool it was when we upgrade to AOL 4.0 from 2.something
<orb01> and now I have a midi controller here I can't get working properly on Linux.. the drivers work, but it kills all other sound, and the dj programs for linux suck
<RnFstRuckHrd> "The Times They Are A Changin' "
<orb01> so I'm still stuck with a dual boot
<RnFstRuckHrd> in WIn or OSX
<RnFstRuckHrd> ?
<orb01> dual boot kubuntu xp
<RnFstRuckHrd> well at least you have XP, Vista and 7 are "dangerous"
<RnFstRuckHrd> I switched to karmic after being a life-long XP user
<orb01> oh, how long ago
<orb01> ?
<RnFstRuckHrd> about 2 months I think
<orb01> nice :) tried Gnome on anything?
<RnFstRuckHrd> ya, before switching my desktop and all my "worldy" posessions to linux I put a few different versions on my laptop. I like ubuntu and kubuntu equally. I eventually decided on KDE just for the visual aspects
<RnFstRuckHrd> I did not get to play with many GNOME apps
<RnFstRuckHrd> I tried DreamLinux but did not like it, and CentOS was not for me. I even tried a hackintosh OSX Snow Leo but it was too much for my older laptop
<RnFstRuckHrd> KDE gives me the GUI that I truly LOVE and the ecitement (and occasional frustration/challenge) of learning a new OS
<RnFstRuckHrd> not to mention I am not breaking the law, as was the case with the OSX disc
<RnFstRuckHrd> orb01 - are you on Karmic or Lucid?
<orb01> karmic
<ubuntek> hi
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> is it normal that rsync to a fat32 with option preserve time won't work? so each time i start rsync to that medium, it sync's all data.. instead of only changed data..
<noaXess> i need to enable checksum check.. but that needs a lot of time with 12gb data
<noaXess> aha.. found the --modify-window option.. so solved ;)
<silv3r_m00n> when I open a ftp from dolphin , it seems to make some anonymous attempts inspite of password being saved in kwallet ......how to configure it such that it always uses the stored username and password
<noaXess> silv3r_m00n: hwo is your url?
<silv3r_m00n> ftp://www.site.com
<silv3r_m00n> you mean I shud put username password right there ?
<silv3r_m00n> in the url
<silv3r_m00n> or atleast the username ..
<noaXess> ftp://username@ftp-server
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<silv3r_m00n> good idea
<silv3r_m00n> fine
<naftilos76> hi everyone, what is the best way to schedule simple mysql db backups? cron? backup?
<atul> How to make  wireless working in Ubuntu-9.04 for sony viao laptop ?
<noaXess> naftilos76: cron
<noaXess> atul: what wifi card? lspic
<noaXess> lspci ^
<atul> noaXess : 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<noaXess> atul: have you checked with restriced driver app: kickoff / Hardware Drivers
<atul> noaXess: nope
<noaXess> atul: try it
<atul> noaXess : Can you help me on that ?
<atul> noaXess : Give me some pointers
<mefisto__> atul: alt+F2 and star typing hardware drivers. when you see it pop up, click it or press enter
<atul> mefisto__: ok
<noaXess> atul: see mefisto__'s help :)
<noaXess> atul: no is there a restriced driver for your wifi card?
<atul> noaXess : how do I get to know about same
<atul> ?
<noaXess> atul: have you started "Hardware Drivers"?
<atul> noaXess, yes not getting any output
<noaXess> atul: ok.. so.. no restriced driver.. let me chec
<atul> noaXess ok
<naftilos76> Hi, can i somehow force the following "mysqldump -uroot -p12345 db_name > db.bak.sql" to create additional filenames instead of overwriting? for example: i want to create names like "db.bak001.sql" and so on! Can this be done?
<noaXess> atul: see here.. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/chipsatz-ar9285-wlan/
<noaXess> atul: maybe enablind backports for your kubuntu will help..
<atul> noaXess ok
<noaXess> !backports | atul
<ubottu> atul: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<atul> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<atul> ubottu: yes thanks
<atul> noaXess thanks
<noaXess> atul: just this will add a new repo to your packaging manager: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports, after that run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<noaXess> atul: be aware it will also install others.. like kde 4.4.1
<atul> noaXess ok
<noaXess> i have that on three machines, without problems..
<atul> noaXess ok
<naftilos76> anyone?
<atul> noaXess :Does it enable  wireless  ?
<atul> working ?
<noaXess> naftilos76: with date()
<naftilos76> that will be convenient enough
<noaXess> atul: don't really know.....
<naftilos76> but how?
<atul> noaXess ok
<noaXess> naftilos76: let me check...
<atul> I will try
<noaXess> atul: or search in google for your wifi card and ubuntu.. so there maybe other solutions..
<atul> noaXess ok
<noaXess> atul: does your wifi not work in network-manager widget?
<noaXess> naftilos76: think you need to make a script to get more files.. wait.. i think i have one for mysql :)
<naftilos76> that would be wonderfull
<atul> noaXess : its working means yellow light is blinking
<noaXess> atul: so... hm.. what says the network-manager widget?
<atul> noaXess : its not detecting wireless network, but its shows networking for wired connection
<noaXess> atul: start konsole and type iwconfig
<noaXess> any wifi extention
<atul> noaXess Ok
<atul> noaXess : No its not showing anything
<atul> noaXess : Message is no wireless extension
<noaXess> atul: so... it's not known...
<noaXess> just a minute..
<atul> noaXess Yes
<mefisto__> atul: while you're waiting for noaXess, in konsole, type: jockey-text -l
<mefisto__> atul: does it list any drivers?
<atul> mefisto__:  ok
<atul> mefisto__:  telling command not found
<mefisto__> atul: ok, I guess it doesn't exist in jaunty
<atul> mefisto__:  ok
<noaXess> atul: by the way, you have jaunty?
<atul> noaXess : nope
<mefisto__> noaXess: <atul> How to make  wireless working in Ubuntu-9.04 for sony viao laptop ?
<noaXess> mefisto__: oh ;).. see
<atul> noaXess : sorry I had.
<noaXess> ??
<noaXess> inwhichpackage is mutt included? mailutils?
<atul> noaXess wait need to check
<atul> noaXess : not install
<mefisto__> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.20-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1193 kB, installed size 6024 kB
<dmdevotee> anybody knows if you can access to K menu > System Settings > Advanced Tab > Disk & File Systems in the last version of kubuntu?
<sido> i'm haven't disk & filesystems on 9.10
<sido> K menu > System Settings > Advanced Tab > Removable Devices
<sido> this is alternative
<sido> :)
<dmdevotee> mmm, can't find removable devices
<dmdevotee> maybe if i put every menu in english
<dmdevotee> please, how can i put every menu in english?
<dmdevotee> i select english into preferences and it doesn't change
<human> Gentlemen, who knows how to correctly set the layout settings in KDE3.5?
<mefisto__> human: what about ladies?
<human> which ladies?
<mefisto__> any ladies that may have an answer for you
<human> I've asked about KDE3.5 in which I tryed to set 3 layouts.
<human> Mefisto__, Is there any ladies?
<human> Is there any ladies?
<mefisto__> human: why not?
<human> I think not
<human> mefisto__, you are a lady?
<sido> dmdevotee: try System Settings > General > Regional and Language
<mefisto__> human: both women and men can and do use kubuntu. that's all
<emonkey> Hello together, I try to mute the system bell. I want to do that over blacklisting the kernel module, but the only modules which I should blacklist are pcspkr or snd_pcsp. Unfortunately both of this modules aren't loaded on my system. Does anybody know which module I've to deactivate?
<dmdevotee> sido: thanks, but it changed everything except what i want (the menus of system preference)
<emonkey> Or should I try the alternative with xset?
<human> sido, I have tryed that, but I cannot set three languages, because it does not allows to set a keyboard combination for layout switching. I have searched in Internet, but have found the posts about this problem form greek, czech and other languages. So I need a link to the instruction of how can I set the combination to layout switching in KDE3.5))))
<dmdevotee> i think i will stick to ubuntu, to use PySDM
<dmdevotee> because in kubuntu doesn't work
<dmdevotee> i think...
<human> I need to switch between English, Russian and Finnish, but KDE3.5 does not allows me to do that. It works only with unstandard combinations such as Ctrl + 1
<sido> human, check in ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<human> sido, thank I'll try it
<mika__> hi, i've some problems with kubuntu.... i've upgraded everything (all kind of updates + backports ppa)... networkmanager doesn't work anymore (i've to run dhclient -r && dhclient everytime just to have the ip from dhcp).... the internal mic has a lot of noise when i speak (it worked perfectly before)... kpackagekit doesn't permit me to install/upgrade anything.... nepomuk has some kind of problems and show them everytime it boots 
<st4aluck> може ли някой да помогне за камера pleomax pwc-3800 и убунту 9.10
<Pici> !ru | st4aluck
<ubottu> st4aluck: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<st4aluck> sorry it's bulgarian
<Pici> Sorry.
<st4aluck> wrong chanel
<st4aluck> Pici: need help how to webcam pleomax pwc-3800 in ubuntu 9.10
<Pici> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pici> st4aluck: Take a look at the links above
<st4aluck> Pici: yeah
<Pici> Beyond that, *I* probably can't help, sorry.
<mika__> Pici: do you know something about the problems up here?
<st4aluck> Pici: oh man, I alrady bought it
<Pici> st4aluck: I just don't have a lot of experience with webcams, thats all, perhaps someone else may be able to help.
<st4aluck> Pici: thanks
<Pici> mika__: I personally don't use KDE, but if things were working before you upgraded using a ppa, I'd bet that was the issue.  PPA packages may not be as tested as those in the official repositories.
<mika__> Pici: nope, it didn't neither before the ppa, but just the kubuntu repos
<Pici> mika__: Can you use apt-get/aptitude to update/upgrade?
<mika__> yes
<Pici> Then you'll probably need someone who actually knows about KDE... someone who isn't me.  Sorry :/
<lalalol> hi there, the font color in the chats of kopete is extremely bugged, sometimes its white, sometimes its black, sometimes its smaller, who can help plz?
<mika__> Pici: ok.. :(
<shadeslayer> lalalol: did you mess around with the settings?
<lalalol> shadeslayer, i didnt really mess, i just changed my font color
<shadeslayer> lalalol: hmmm
<lalalol> shadeslayer, because i use a dark theme so the font has to be white
<shadeslayer> lalalol: dunno but again it could be a cache problem
<lalalol> cache seems to be THE reason for every problem :/
<shadeslayer> lalalol: yeah..
<shadeslayer> lalalol: well if its solved then yay :P
<Pici> lalalol: I bet it looks fine in this channel.
<lalalol> Pici, i use quassel
<Pici> lalalol: Oh, is kopete not an irssi client?
 * Pici probably should stick to troubleshooting applications he actually knows
<lalalol> idk Pici, i saw Quassel IRC so i use that for IRC
<lalalol> and Kopete is an IM'er so i use that for MSN
<FireCrotch> kopete does not do IRC, Pici :)
<Pici> Anyway, I was guessing that the issue was with how other people were sending you text. I haven't used instant messaging in years, but I remember that you sometimes could pick a custom color and fontsize for your outgoing messages that would override any custom display settings on the reciever's side.
<Pici> Same thing for irc channels where color codes are allowed.
<lalalol> hmmmm
<FireCrotch> lalalol: there should be an option for "Ignore incoming formatting"
<lalalol> where FireCrotch? ive looked everywhere for that
<FireCrotch> I'll see if I can find it in kopete, hold on
<goodtime> try konversation if to want a
<lalalol> thx
<goodtime> oop
<lalalol> konversation?
<goodtime> konversation is what i ues
<goodtime> use*
<lalalol> instead of kopete?
<goodtime> yeah it should be in your add remove list
<lalalol> so kde has 2 apps for IMing? :s
<FireCrotch> Konversation is an IRC client, kopete is an IM client
<goodtime> you can hit many servers and channels all at the same time too
<lalalol> then i should use kopete i think
<lalalol> so konversation is the alternative for quassel
<FireCrotch> lalalol: in kopete, Settings -> Configure -> Chat Window -> check all three boxes under "Formatting Override"
<goodtime> right there are many clients for irc
<FireCrotch> er, in the "Colors & Fonts" tab
<goodtime> you can use fierfox too
<goodtime> mibit
<FireCrotch> I prefer to IRC the old fashioned way... using telnet
<goodtime> yeah thats a cool way of doing it
<lalalol> they all have a sort of V now
<goodtime> bitchx is cool terminal mode looking thing
<goodtime> i like bitch x also
<lalalol> FireCrotch, not solved >.<
<FireCrotch> lalalol: did you click apply?
<lalalol> yes
<FireCrotch> it won't fix any messages that you already received
<lalalol> i know
<lalalol> but my font is still messed up
<goodtime> i tryed to use komplete, i think i have trouble with it also
<lalalol> im gonna look for a replacement for kopete, cause font color isnt the only bug i have with it
<lalalol> any advice what i should choose FireCrotch?
<FireCrotch> lalalol: I use Pidgin
<FireCrotch> but be warned that it will install some gnome libs if you don't have them already
<lalalol> FireCrotch, sorry, but i have tried that in the past and couldnt even log in >.<
<FireCrotch> lalalol: for what IM service?
<lalalol> msn
<lalalol> woah!
<FireCrotch> I'm having no problems with MSN in Pidgin
<lalalol> i think i found one
<lalalol> KMess?
<FireCrotch> there's aMSN
<lalalol> The strength of KMess is its integration within the K Desktop Environment, its focus on Live Messenger specific features and an easy-to-use interface.
<FireCrotch> I've never used KMess
<lalalol> bye bye Kopete :D
<FireCrotch> pidgin works fine for me, since all I use is text IMing, none of that silly webcam stuff
<goodtime> ill send a screen shot if you want to see what konversation looks like
<goodtime> lalalol:
<lalalol> goodtime, nty, but thx though
<goodtime> ok
<lalalol> FireCrotch, yeah, i dont have a webcam either, but other ppl do :p
<FireCrotch> I've never felt the need to ever watch anyone elses webcam either
<FireCrotch> but to each their own, I guess
<noaXess> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<lalalol> hm, no offense to kopete, but because its aimed for the basic functionality of almost every IM, and if you just need to use 1 IM service, its better to use an app that aims at 1 IM service
<lalalol> thx guys :)
<noaXess> today.. now. is it recommended to use PulseAudio Server? is it default or is there any todo for it?
<FireCrotch> lalalol: I tend to agree. that's the problem with Pidgin as well. it does the basics, and does them well, in my opinion, and nothing else
<lalalol> FireCrotch, may i ask which IM's you use?
<FireCrotch> lalalol: I primarily use AIM, but I'm always logged into MSN and Yahoo because I have friends who use both of those
<FireCrotch> sometimes I'll login to facebook chat as well
<lalalol> FireCrotch, k, do you want me to search for alternatives for AIM and Y!?
<FireCrotch> lalalol: No, that's quite alright, thanks. I'm quite happy with pidgin
<lalalol> k
<FireCrotch> I don't even know what stupid new stuff AIM and Y! have implemented lately haha
<lalalol> its smart from kde though to have an app for all services and seperates ones too
<lalalol> lol
<lalalol> FireCrotch, synaptic is being a bit weird, im searching for kmess and it shows me 2.0.0 while the stable is at 2.0.3
<FireCrotch> I'm showing 2.0.2-1~karmic1 in the repositories
<lalalol> but then ill have the ppa...
<lalalol> i want the stable
<lalalol> ill download from their site then?
<lalalol> cause kpackagekit also shows 2.0.0 lol
<FireCrotch> lalalol: use their ppa
<lalalol> why? :o
<FireCrotch> that's the only way to get 2.0.3 without installing it manually
<FireCrotch> https://launchpad.net/~kmess-packages/+archive/kmess-stable
<lalalol> FireCrotch, thx, a question though, when theyll have 2.0.4 ready as a sort of beta, itll ask me to upgrade it right?
<FireCrotch> if they put it into their ppa, yes
<lalalol> hmmm
<FireCrotch> from the looks of it, the kmess-stable ppa will not have any betas in it
<FireCrotch> hence the -stable
<lalalol> oh
<lalalol> my bad
<lalalol> do you have any idea why synaptic and kpackagekit offer 2.0.0?
<FireCrotch> 2.0.0 must have been the lastest version when Karmic was released, and hasn't required any bug fixes
<lalalol> ah ok
<FireCrotch> only bug-fix updates are generally made to packages after a release, so if new features are added, the official ubuntu repository doesn't update the package
<lalalol> thx :)
<lalalol> hm FireCrotch, ill choose ubuntu instead of opensuse right? cause im running kubuntu
<FireCrotch> right
<lalalol> k
<lalalol> LOOOOL, the download page links me to the PPA
<lalalol> so i have to use the PPA
<lalalol> haha :D
<FireCrotch> unless you want to compile it from source :)
<lalalol> nty lol
<lalalol> kpack says i dont have the rights to update my system
<lalalol> but ive updated in the past :/
<FireCrotch> thats interesting
<lalalol> yeah
<FireCrotch> I've never run into that problem. then again, I don't use kpackagekit
<lalalol> well, i have a problem with synaptic too
<lalalol> i just discovered it
<lalalol> if i do alt F2 and run synaptic it starts without admin privileges
<lalalol> if i choose it from the kickoffmenu it does
<lalalol> doesnt start without em*
<FireCrotch> lalalol: yeah. the menu item for it does "kdesudo synaptic"
<lalalol> ah k
<lalalol> how do i update with synaptic?
 * FireCrotch shrugs
<FireCrotch> Never used that either
<lalalol> i use kpack to update :p
<FireCrotch> I do all of this kind of stuff from the command line with apt :)
<lalalol> oh, ill do that too then, 1 sec
<lalalol> done ^^
<lalalol> kpack got owned :D
<FireCrotch> I've never liked the GUI package managers
<lalalol> FireCrotch, whats the package name for kmess so i can install that?
<FireCrotch> kmess :)
<lalalol> k
<lalalol> awesome ^^
<lalalol> this konsole is powerful
<lalalol> woah!!!!!!!!
<lalalol> kmess ftw lol
<FireCrotch> haha
<lalalol> FireCrotch, you gotta try kmess! :O
<mika__> i've some problems with kubuntu.... i've upgraded everything (all kind of updates + backports ppa)... networkmanager doesn't work anymore (i've to run dhclient -r && dhclient everytime just to have the ip from dhcp).... the internal mic has a lot of noise when i speak (it worked perfectly before)... kpackagekit doesn't permit me to install/upgrade anything.... nepomuk has some kind of problems and show them everytime it boots up
<lalalol> mika__, for your network, use wicd; for upgrading/installing use konsole, i cant help with the rest
<Thetetsu> hi
<Thetetsu> I have a problem with mi reader Card SD, the pc don't recognize reader. Insert the SD but not see.
<Thetetsu> Can someone help me?
<lalalol> FireCrotch, i can even see which client people are using! :O
<spirov92> hi...after an update plasma started crashing on startup...can anyone help?
<spirov92> more specifically...I had added a repo (backports/ubuntu or something) and ran an update, which apparently messed something up. hwo can I find out which packages were switched to that repo and revert them?
<chuckf> spirov92: have you gone to the command line and run updates again?
<spirov92> chuckf: no, should I?
<spirov92> I manually removed the problematic repo from sources.list
<spirov92> hm...when I run apt-get update, I see lines starting with Ign...does that mean ignore?
<spirov92> ...anyone?
<chuckf> spirov92: sorry, lost my net connection for a bit. I've never noticed an Ign at the beginning
<spirov92> chuckf: well I have it :)
<chuckf> just tested, yes the Ign is ignore
<spirov92> but it seems to be repos not relevant to plasma or kde
<chuckf> that's fine. What happens when you run apt-get upgrade?
<spirov92> chuckf: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<chuckf> when plasma crashes, do you get an error?
<spirov92> chuckf: yes, kcrash says it's a segfault
<chuckf> from your home directory try 'mv .kde .kdeold' and restarting plasma to see if that makes a difference
<spirov92> chuckf: still segfaults
<v1ttu> ummmm. what the fudge is this?
<v1ttu> http://i42.tinypic.com/9jfy1t.png
<spirov92> now I can rm .kde;mv .kde_old .kde, right?
<chuckf> yes
<spirov92> chuckf: now, any idea how I can revert packages to versions available in default repos?
<chuckf> I'm not sure off the top of my head
<spirov92> hmmm....it seems you can do apt-get install packagename=version....not that helpful thought since there are probably many packages upgraded
<chuckf> yeah, I'm trying to think of a way to go back gloabally rather than a package at a time for you
<spirov92> sudo apt-get -t stable upgrade still shows 0 upgraded/installed/etc
<snake__> HI
<snake__> !
<spirov92> hmm...anyone?
<shadeslayer> !anyone | spirov92
<ubottu> spirov92: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<spirov92> shadeslayer: I want to revert all backages to stable versions. how is that done?
<shadeslayer> spirov92: well... you need to find out which ones are upgraded and use sudo apt-get install package=version
<shadeslayer> !downgrade | spirov92 : Also
<ubottu> spirov92 : Also: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<shadeslayer> also applicable to packages
<spirov92> shadeslayer: how do I find which are upgraded to that repo?
<shadeslayer> spirov92: do : apt-cache policy package
<shadeslayer> where package is a package name
<shadeslayer> spirov92: the version name at the bottom is the default one
<spirov92> shadeslayer: ok, another question...how do I get a list of installed packages on my system?
<shadeslayer> spirov92: dpkg -l | less
<spirov92> or even better-a list of packages installed from a given repo? is that possible?
<shadeslayer> spirov92: just scroll up and down,to quit use : q
<shadeslayer> spirov92: ah i dont think thats possible...
<shadeslayer> spirov92: youll have to look at the repo page for the list
<shadeslayer> spirov92: which repo btw?
<spirov92> shadeslayer: ppa:backports/ubuntu or something
<shadeslayer> spirov92: i suggest that you keep that enabled :)
<spirov92> shadeslayer: ok...what does it do btw?
<spirov92> shadeslayer: will it be a good idea to apt-get upgrade from that repo?
<shadeslayer> spirov92: its basically providing new packages with bugfixes... for eg. if the default one one is 1.0,backports will have 1.1 or greater
<shadeslayer> !backports | spirov92
<ubottu> spirov92: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<shadeslayer> spirov92: of course!
<spirov92> shadeslayer: ah, ok thanks
<spirov92> I'll just hope upgrading from that will make plasma stop segfaulting :)
<shadeslayer> spirov92: upgrades are usually for that purpose
<spirov92> um, shadeslayer or someone...help, even after the update it's still segfaulting
<spirov92> if I use the rescue installed system(or something) option on the liveCD, I won't lose data and all packages will go back to factory default, right?
<spirov92> hmm...in KPackageKit I see "34 blocked updates" what does that mean?
<goodtime> idk
<goodtime> its not like your hdd isnt working but idk if you can change change anything on a live cd
<goodtime> perhaps thoe
<spirov92> what/who's thoe?
<goodtime> maybe in the command line would it do anything
<shadeslayer> spirov92: one sec
<arch0njw> spirov92: I usually have blocked updates if they are going to make significant changes. I can always install them with apt-get and that gives me the list of what will be removed (which is usually the case).
<shadeslayer> spirov92: do : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> spirov92: also if the updates were related to KDE you need to logout,press alt+E and relogin,for kernel upgrades you need to reboot to use the new kernel
<spirov92> shadeslayer: thanks...so what I'm doing right now is restoring all packages to default 9.10 version, right?
<shadeslayer> spirov92: nope,your upgrading to the best versions with loads of bugfixes
<shadeslayer> spirov92: those will probably solve the segfaults...
<spirov92> shadeslayer: thanks...hope it helps
<shadeslayer> spirov92: btw which KDE?
<spirov92> the one that came with 9.10...4.3 I think
<shadeslayer> spirov92: i suggest you go for KDE 4.4.1 , its pretty fast
<shadeslayer> spirov92: yeah you better upgrade to 4.4.1
<shadeslayer> it has loads of new features and bug fixes
<spirov92> shadeslayer: I could try it when I have time...right now I just need a machine that doesn't segfault on login :)
<goliate> hi
<shadeslayer> spirov92: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/135
<Franek_Kimono> hello gentleman
<Franek_Kimono> anyone can tell me how can I launch KWeather under newest kubuntu 10?
<spirov92_> shadeslayer_: btw it seems that last command gave me KDE 4.4
<shadeslayer_> !ubuntu+1 | Franek_Kimono
<ubottu> Franek_Kimono: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Franek_Kimono> shadeslayer_: hm?
<Franek_Kimono> shadeslayer_: i don't need new ubuntu, i just want to launch kweather :)
<kaddi> hi i need some help with my browser. I'm using firefox and it says that java isn't installed but i have kubuntu-resticted-extras installed and sun-java6-jre installed. How do I make firefox see my java install?
<shadeslayer_> Franek_Kimono: well you said 10 which is 10.04
<shadeslayer_> ( i think )
<shadeslayer_> Franek_Kimono: also have you installed it?
<Pici> Unless he means 9.10
<Franek_Kimono> aaaah
<Franek_Kimono> yes, i'm running 9.10 :D
<Franek_Kimono> shadeslayer_: sure i've it installed
<Franek_Kimono> ii  kweather             4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1     weather display applet for KDE
<shadeslayer_> Franek_Kimono: then press alt+F2 and type kweather
<Franek_Kimono> shadeslayer_: zok@wargames:~$ kweather
<Franek_Kimono> No command 'kweather' found, did you mean:
<BluesKaj> Franek_Kimono, you must enable all your sources in your package manager
<Franek_Kimono> BluesKaj: i've did it already
<ulysses> kweather is in main, it should be enabled default:P
<Franek_Kimono> yup..
<BluesKaj> hmm, looked  the backports  to me]
<BluesKaj> like
<shadeslayer_> BluesKaj: its reproducible here
<Franek_Kimono> i can run `metar` with args, but kweather was *so* nice..
<Franek_Kimono> and it was running in the tray :)
<Franek_Kimono> but on new kubuntu doesn't work :/
<BluesKaj> I just insatlled it as a test ,,kget found in the backports
<N3RDV4D3R> como uso o IRC
<shadeslayer_> Franek_Kimono: try : kweatherreport
<Franek_Kimono> shadeslayer_: i've tried it
<BluesKaj> Franek_Kimono, have you tried weather-util
<shadeslayer_> Franek_Kimono: with the location argument?
<Franek_Kimono> shadeslayer_: yup
<Franek_Kimono> i'll paste a screenshot
<shadeslayer_> ive gtg
<Franek_Kimono> Weather Report - The name org.kde.kweather was not provided by any .service files - The name org.kde.kweather was not provided by any .service files
<Franek_Kimono> that's possibly fok'd ;)
<kaddi> hi i need some help with my browser. I'm using firefox and it says that java isn't installed but i have kubuntu-resticted-extras installed and sun-java6-jre installed. How do I make firefox see my java install?
<fabio666> wair
<fabio666> open your firefox
<fabio666> then about:config
<fabio666> set java in the filter and adjust the proper field
<fabio666> never used java though
<kaddi> it points to /usr/bin/java, which should be the correct location, no?
<fabio666> which java
<Guest38439> "type: theora video"    how to convert to any known format?
<fabio666> mencoder or ffmpeg
<kaddi> fabio666: 6.15
<fabio666> kaddi: type which java for the corerct location
<fabio666> correct*
<kaddi> it says /usr/bin/java fabio666
<fabio666> ok
<Guest38439> "type: theora video"    how to convert to any known format?
<fabio666> Guest38439: maybe mencoder of ffmpeg
<fabio666> ffmpeg -formats | grep theora
<fabio666> if u see EV u can encode that, DV meand u can decode
<Guest38439> I found  that  theora IS   ODD format     it is free analog of MPEG4       and so I need converter to MPEG4!!!!   Becouse my frend can not open my video under Windows!
<MadDud> Guys, i just got sustem update and my kde4 does not bring userbars, desktop background, ...
<MadDud> any common bug in lastest updates?
<fabio666> pasma
<MadDud> yeah, plasma is down.
<fabio666> try starting plasma-desktop
<fabio666> i got this with 4.4 rc1
<MadDud> error message was: "org.freedesktop.Dbus.Error.ServiceUnknown": " " the name org.kde.plasma-desktop was not probided by any service files " "
<MadDud> shit :-(
<genii> MadDud: Please, watch the profanity here.
<MadDud> oh, yeah. sorry
<MadDud> any chances to fix this?
<MadDud> any update downgrades possible?
<genii> MadDud: Does: apt-cache policy plasma-desktop                  show the 4.4.1 version installed?
<MadDud> plasma desktop: installed: (none) \n Candidate: 4.4.4.1.0ubuntu... \n version table: \n 4:4.4.1.0ubu... \n 500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<MadDud> which means... its not installed?!
<genii> MadDud: Correct. so:  sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop
<genii> Work, /away now
<fabio666> MadDud: check whether it's started
<fabio666> even if installed maybe it wont start
<MadDud> genii - i just did it. lots of packages installed
<MadDud> now reboot
<fabio666> plasma-desktop is still a bit buggy
<MadDud> any ideas what could cause this thing?
<fabio666> system-settings
<MadDud> it happened just after last update
<fabio666> advanced tab -> autostart
<MadDud> i haven't change anything in user interface since 2009 december.
<MadDud> ok, guys
<MadDud> works
<MadDud> i got my panel back
<fabio666> plasma-desktop or plasma notebook should be checked
<MadDud> great job. thank you for this tip with apt-cache
<MadDud> fabio, i always go with check all and "apply" :-(
<MadDud> now last question. before i came here, i've removed ~/.kde folder because it's something wrong with configs
<fabio666> if u change the plasma theme a couple of times it will crash...
<MadDud> can i bring it back from backup now?
<MadDud> damn it.
<MadDud> i love kde3 soo much :-(
<fabio666> can u wait a sec i have a quest for u
<MadDud> sure, im here.
<MadDud> i can upload apt-get logs or something if you think this is worth reporting as an issue...
<fabio666> it's about draggind icons on the desktop
<fabio666> because i see some artifacts
<MadDud> ok
<MadDud> so i dragged konqueror icon from launcher on the desktop and it looks fine
<fabio666> http://uploadpic.org/showpic-51621/img.png
<fabio666> it happans when i drag around icons on the desktop
<fabio666> happens*
<fabio666> do you see something like that?
<MadDud> no
<MadDud> frame and options bar disappears without leaving anything
<MadDud> moving around, two icons next to eachother, overlaping -no such effect like yours
<fabio666> maybe it's a opengl issue
<Guest38439> OK
<Guest38439> I am ready!!!          "ffmpeg -i sorce_file.ogg  output.avi"
<daskreech> Guest38439: Wheee :)
<Guest38439> http://translate.google.ru/translate_t?hl=&ie=UTF-8&text=Whe&sl=en&tl=ru#en|ru|Whee
<Guest38439> ???
<Guest38439> Wheee  is   wow!  ?
<daskreech> Guest38439: ha ha :)
<daskreech> Guest38439: Close enough
<daskreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MadDud> Guys, after this plasma installation, i can't find network manager...
<MadDud>  /etc/init.d/network-manager exists and it's working
<MadDud> but i can't see it on the panel..
<pok_> สวัสดี...มีคนไทยมั้ย..
<arch0njw> !th | pok_
<ubottu> pok_: Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<pok_> ห้องไทย..
<pok_> ห้องไทยชื่อไรครับ..
<daskreech> Hi pok_
<pok_> หวัดดีคุณ_daskreech
<MadDud> ok, solved
<daskreech> pok_: เขียน /join #ubuntu-th
<pok_> ผมลงEhCP control hosting แทนdricet adminแล้ว
<Mamarok> *sigh*, do people actually read what they are told?
<daskreech> Mamarok: Nope
<genii> Mamarok: Do you really want to know the answer? ;)
<daskreech> สำหรับ ไทย
<daskreech> pok_: เขียน /join #ubuntu-th
<FloodBotK1> daskreech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> genii: I think I already do know it, unfortunately me :(
<genii> pok_: English please
<Mamarok> for*
<hotoko> sera
<a32> hi
<a32> this is weird: i installed java on my kubuntu, the download said it was the version 6,8 or something at javas website, but when i run jave - version it gives me 1.6.0
<a32> info anyone
<a32> anybody at all?
<a32> 292 users and nobody helps -.-
<llutz> a32: why don't you use java from repos?
<daskreech> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<daskreech> How did you install Java?
<a32> sry i was afk, i installed java from a file i downloaded from javas website, not a package but a self extracting thingy..
<daskreech> a32: any reason you can't use the one from the repos?
<newen> hola
<newen> hola
<daskreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kubian> Mamarok: sorry but you said MoDaX is a he? I thought otherwise..glad to know..my bad as i said 'she'
<kubian> Mamarok: now he is really mad at me..can't join debian-kde now..:(
<Mamarok> kubian: don't worry, he is not mad at you
<Mamarok> kubian: just give it a break, all has been said I think, he didn't take offense AFAICT
<passenger> Hi guys. After some time I decided to install Kubuntu on my laptop again. Everything is fine until I instal fglrx for my ATI Mobility Radeon card. After I cant do anything because I keep getting messages about choosing another windows manager since KWin cannot be run. I tried using kubuntu 9.10
<daskreech> passenger: huh? Can You give us the exact message
<daskreech> kwin doesn't need fglrx at all to run
<passenger> daskreech: No unfortunately I cant give you exact message since Im in Windows now.
<passenger> daskreech: Kubuntu was running fine, but since I wanted to use special-effects I needed diver for my ATI card (for OpenGL). After I installed that driver I couldnt use kwin anymore.
<passenger> To simply put, I needed to install ATI driver for using desktop-effects (fglrx ati driver). After installing I keep getting message to chose some other windows manager since kwin cannot be run, but I don't have any other option except kwin. Any advice would be appreciated before I try last time reinstalling kubuntu.
<fabio333> passenger: i'm using compiz
<fabio333> because i like compiz+emerald more that kwin
<passenger> fabio333: believe me I didn't chose anything. I just wanted to use desktop-effects so I clicked on it in kde4-system-settings, it didn't work so I presumed it needs ATI driver first so I installed it. Whether its using compiz and emeral beneath or something else I didnt have oportunity to chose
<fabio333> passenger: what card do u have?
<st4aluck> do somebody can help me to make my webcam pleomax pwc-3800 work on Karmic
<passenger> fabio333: ati mobility radeon hd 3400
<passenger> fabio333: on a asus f5sl notebook
<fabio333> so you are using radeon or fglrx?
<passenger> fabio333: you confused me now... I thought fglrx is driver for my card or what should I have installed? That is the only think at that I could find in repository which mentiones ATI and driver
<fabio333> also radeon suports yours card but fglrs si the best chouce
<fabio333> choice*
<robin0800> passenger: you might need a hd radeon driver if fglrx isn't working
<daskreech> passenger: drop the driver then
<fabio333> fglrx is still the best choice im my opinion
<fabio333> but radeon suppors now acceleration up to hd4800
<passenger> but I have two problems, I cannot access even a console with alt+ctl+f1 and I don't know what driver should i install (some driver from ATI web or what, since fglrc isnt working obviously)?
<daskreech> passenger: To help with your confusion radeon is the name of the opensource driver that AMD sponsors. ati is the name of the driver that ships with the kernel and fglrx is the name of the closed source driver that AMD supplies
<fabio333> there is also a 3d option: radeonhd
<fabio333> just to help confusion even more
<daskreech> passenger: do you have a login screen?
<fabio333> compiz is better than kwin for desktop effects
<fabio333> and is well integrated with kde
<fabio333> see later
<passenger> daskreech: yes I do, graphical KDE login screen
<daskreech> And you can't jump to a terminal from ther?
<daskreech> there?
<passenger> daskreech: by pressing ALT+CTRL+F1-F10 I get only black screen no console
<passenger> daskreech: like its disabled
<daskreech> >_>
<daskreech> passenger: I'm going to bet that if you choose failsafe it won't work either
<passenger> daskreech: never mind I really dont have much time right now to see whats wrong with it but I will reinstall everything and give it a one more try (reinstalling is a faster option for me right now :) )
<daskreech> passenger: Ok long as you don't lose anything
<passenger> thanks a lot for your help guys, I will let you know later how it went
<daskreech> Sorry about that issue
<passenger> daskreech: yea, I separated on time /home partitition :)
<passenger> daskreech: cheers
<zoiss> hi all. why is konqueror not finding the gnash plugin after installing the konqueror-plugin-gnash package?
<daskreech> zoiss: Yoiu might have to go into options for the web for Konqueror and click find plugins
<daskreech> Don't know why sometimes that makes a difference
<zoiss> daskreech: thanks, i did. but it doesnt find it. im confused why the package konqueror-plugin-gnash just has some documentation stuff for /usr/share/doc/...
<surgy> hey guys im on my netbook aspire one running netbook remix. my mic (the one built into the monitor next to the camera) isnt working right, in the mixer settings it looks like its picking up an extremely low amount of sound. Everything is turned all the way up
<zoiss> daskreech:  hm i installed mozilla-plugin-gnash too and now it is finding the plugin. strange, but thanks for your help
<daskreech> zoiss: lol perhaps one should depend on the other?
<daskreech> zoiss: Can you file that as a bug?
<zoiss> daskreech: im not sure
<zoiss> hm if you could give me a short introduction in how to??
<daskreech> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<zoiss> thanks, i will have a try
<daskreech> zoiss: Thanks
<surgy> hey guys im on my netbook aspire one running netbook remix. my mic (the one built into the monitor next to the camera) isnt working right, in the mixer settings it looks like its picking up an extremely low amount of sound. Everything is turned all the way up
<surgy> well thanks for all the non-help
<BluesKaj> !patience | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<RedXIII> Flash isn't playing sound in my kubuntu 9.10 installation, however amarok is. How can I fix my flash to play sound?
<smokealot> how did you install flash
<RedXIII> umm
<RedXIII> I think I did it from apt-get
<RedXIII> and installed all the ones that said "flash" :D
<RedXIII> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 <- Followed that and the issue cleared up.
<RedXIII> :D
<bulettin> where is Kubuntu Developers IRC channe
<bulettin> l
<ulysses> #kubuntu-devel
<bulettin> thanks
<pishguy>  hi all . whats this problem for programing on plasma : Installation of /home/tuxworld/rrr/hello-python.zip failed.
<pishguy>  hi all . whats this problem for programing on plasma : Installation of /home/tuxworld/rrr/hello-python.zip failed.
<passenger> Hello. Can someone please tell me what should I install of these two packages, on kubuntu 9.10 for ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 card, in order to use desktop-effect: xserver-xorg-video-radeon or libgrm-radeon1 ?
<daskreech> xserver-xord-video-radeon
<passenger> daskreech: thank you. I was asking because I saw some drm output from dmesg
<daskreech> yay drm
<passenger> daskreech: ups it looks its already installed, but I cannot use desktop-effects
<daskreech> passenger: ok this is a brand new install?
<claydoh> mobility 3400 *may* need fglrx
 * claydoh looks it up
<daskreech> claydoh: Why can't someone keep a table with all of this
<passenger> daskreech: yes it is, I finished installation few minutes ago
<daskreech> Oh
<daskreech> apparently someone has :)
<daskreech> passenger: Right. I have a user who can't turn on effects but other users can on the same driver
<daskreech> But having just installed I can't accuse you of screwin up the default configs :)
<passenger> daskreech: :)
<passenger> daskreech: so what would you advise me to do, to look for official ATI linux drivers (legacy) or maybe I should enable some other repository...?
<claydoh> if it is an r600 card, you need fglrx iirc
<claydoh> the restricted driver manager should offer it
<daskreech> passenger: install fglrx
<daskreech> passenger: #kwin and #phoronix can probably help smooth over issues with drivers and compositing
<daskreech> It's probably something silly
<passenger> I already screwed once by installing fglrx, I was on this channel before thats the reason I reinstalled linux because I coudlnt use console and messages about kwin kept just poping out
<daskreech> passenger: can you get to a terminal?
<daskreech> now?
<passenger> daskreech: yes I can
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> where did yo uget the fglrx from?
<andrey_> hi ppl
<daskreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<andrey_> where i can find audio drivers from realtek for MSI ex620?
<passenger> daskreech: now I dont have it installed its a new installation, but before I enabled some repositories and I installed it from there
<daskreech> passenger: Ok that should be ok I think
<passenger> daskreech: Im checking now and it seems I have few packages about ati/radeon already installed, I also think radeon module is loaded but still I cannot enable dektop-effects
<andrey_> where i can find audio drivers from realtek for MSI ex620?
<Typos_King> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Typos_King> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<passenger> daskreech: failed to load r600_dri.so : http://paste.ubuntu.com/396379/
<Typos_King> passenger:    checked in the Restricted Drivers section yet?
<Typos_King> maybe there's something for your ati card
<passenger> Already have enabled restricted repository but nothing so far, Im enabling partner repository now
<Typos_King> passenger:    checked if anything is under System Settings > advanced > restricted drivers?
<andrey_> i haven't sound only on  laptop if i plug in speekers so its works((
<Typos_King> andrey_ what?
<passenger> Typos_King: cant find anything in that path...
<passenger> Typos_King: did you mean "hardware drivers" ?
<Typos_King> I'd think is under there, yes
<passenger> Typos_King: several times before I didnt get anything, now I got option to install fglrx
<Typos_King> ok
<passenger> Typos_King: but if I install it again and get the same issu with kwin... its all in vain
<Typos_King> ..... usually if there's a conflict it comes up during the installation
<Typos_King> and won't install, sooo
<passenger> Typos_King: actually it doesnt. One hour or so, I installed the same package and after that I ended up in endless loop, messages about windows manager - kwin, kept poping up
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> passenger:  what's the original issue anyway?
<passenger> Typos_King: well, before I installed fglrx and after rebooting it asked me to chose some other window manager becasue kwin failed to start, but there wasnt any other wm to chose from
<passenger> Typos_King: not only that but I couldnt use console with CTRL+ALT+F1-F10
<Typos_King> maybe you should install another :) then
<Typos_King> kwin?    kde WM you mean.... you can install... let's see   E16, or Enlightment, or    OpenBox
<passenger> Typos_King: but I couldnt do anything really, couldnt use console, couldnt use package manager
<Typos_King> OpenBox is kde-ish
<Typos_King> well..... now you can :)
<Typos_King> andrey_:    that means you're sticking the headphone... wait.... ahemmm.... soooo.. how is that a bad thing? heh
<passenger> Somehow I think its not problem with WM but with driver... anyway I downloaded official ATI drivers, if this doesnt work I wont experiment anymore, I simpy dont have so much with trial-error experiments
<passenger> thanks to all of you for all the advices
<passenger> cheers
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> you're using 9.1?
<passenger> 9.10
<Typos_King> right... why not install the linux-backports-modules  for your kernel, maybe tha fixes stuff
<andrey_> yes 9.10
<Typos_King> or check what's available in the backports drivers, if there's anything for video specifically, if not, get the ones for the kernel anyway :)
<freedom_> hi
<andrey_> <Typos_King> it see the drivers
<andrey_> but work only with speekers
<Typos_King> andrey_   can't say.. why the laptop speakers aren't giving any sound.... might be a connection in the MB to the built-in soundcard.... can't say.... either way..... most times you won't want them making noise anyway
<passenger> Typos_King: sorry but I dont know how to do  that. Except source I enabled all other repositories and this is all I got from packages
<Typos_King> passenger:     check in kpackageit, search for 'backports'
<Typos_King> andrey_  sooo, you think is the drivers... .... check your Restricted Drivers... maybe there's another available for your soundcard :)
<andrey_> i want)))in windows its all work perfect
<daskreech> passenger: Do you have a /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so ?
<freedom_> i need help,but i dont speak english :(
<Typos_King> !cz | freedom_
<ubottu> freedom_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<andrey_> ok thx
<andrey_> <Typos_King> but u know if i loading from cd it works!)
<freedom_> i need help,I cant install mplayer,when i execute the "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<freedom_> i get message : sudo apt-get install mplayer
<freedom_> Reading package lists... Done
<freedom_> Building dependency tree
<freedom_> Reading state information... Done
<freedom_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<FloodBotK1> freedom_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freedom_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<freedom_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<v1ttu> why does konqueror keep telling me i need to upgrade flash on youtube?
<Typos_King> lol
<Typos_King> v1ttu:     well... dunno, got version 10?
<v1ttu> ya
<v1ttu> it does it with
<v1ttu> the version that kubuntu auto installs
<v1ttu> the deb from adobe
<v1ttu> and the 10.1 pre3
<Typos_King> .... can't say...... I use Opera.... I mean.... I do have konqueror.....
<Typos_King> but mostly use opera
<v1ttu> ya
<v1ttu> i hate opera
<Typos_King> lol
<Typos_King> anything wrong with it?
<v1ttu> mmm
<v1ttu> not really i just dont like it
<Typos_King> because?
<v1ttu> plus it doesnt integrate with kde
<Typos_King> ?
<v1ttu> the feel
<v1ttu> layout
<Typos_King> anymore than camino or galeon doesn't integrate with kde either
<v1ttu> cant download a deb staright into gdebi
<v1ttu> thats why i use konqueror
<v1ttu> so?
<Typos_King> the feel, layout? opera is a playdoh, you can layout it in many ways
<v1ttu> dude seriously
<Typos_King> can't dl a .deb right into gdebi,  yes you can, just choose Open, instead of save
<v1ttu> i dont want to use opera ok?
<Typos_King> soooooo, you don't want to, but you don't have a good reason not  to, I can see that
<v1ttu> konqueror worked fine with youtube yesterday
<v1ttu> now i just get
<v1ttu> Go upgrade!
<v1ttu> :/
<Typos_King> might be a setting in konqueror I'd think
<v1ttu> noooo
<v1ttu> other flah sites work fine
<v1ttu> flash*
<v1ttu> just youtube borks
<daskreech> v1ttu: Might be a youtube setting?
<v1ttu> dunno
<Typos_King> nah
<v1ttu> it says it for every flash version i intall
 * Typos_King goes to youtube in Opera :P
<v1ttu> install***
<daskreech> v1ttu: Try rekonq?
<daskreech> It's pretty good KDE integration
<v1ttu> lolol
<v1ttu> it crashs
<v1ttu> why do kde browsers suck so hard?
<kubian> v!ttu: is the site telling you or the notification about installing flash for better performance?
<pulaski> Hi, I run karmic koala amd 64.  I can no longer find the graphics app kooka.  I just accquired a scanner.  I've tried but can't find a kooka package to download.  Where can I get kooka or some other application to help me use my scanner?
<v1ttu> ill screenshot it...
<kubian> v1ttu: i have konq 64bit and no problem with youtube
<daskreech> v1ttu: KDE doesn't really have any web browsers so to speak
<v1ttu> konqueror, rekonq
<v1ttu> kde browsers
<daskreech> !info skanlite
<ubottu> skanlite (source: skanlite): KDE 4 image scanning application. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3-kde4.3.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1 (karmic), package size 1153 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<daskreech> pulaski: see if that helps ^^^
<pulaski> daskreech: Thanks
<kubian> v1ttu: in settings->plugin-> is flash listed there?
<daskreech> v1ttu: not sure you can claim the konqueror sucks :) it does very well at what it's made for
<daskreech> kubian: It worked yesterday he said
<daskreech> assuming that v1ttu is a he
<v1ttu> ok
<v1ttu> konqueror doesnt suck
<v1ttu> ido
<v1ttu> clearing the cache fixed the problem
<v1ttu> xD
<kubian> daskreech: a lot of things happened since yesterday..like it doesn't work now
<daskreech> kubian: yeah :)
<v1ttu> rekonq still crashes tho
<daskreech> v1ttu: Which one did you install?
<v1ttu> flash?
<daskreech> I'm finding it strange that for a lot of the software I use now the nightlies are more stable than the released versions
<daskreech> rekonq
<v1ttu> 0.4.52
<kubian> daskreech: that was funny..s(he)..
<daskreech> wasnt' intended to be
<daskreech> v1ttu: Ok that's newer than mine :)
<v1ttu> 0.3?
<daskreech> Dang it I haven't updated the nightly since two days ago :)
<daskreech> v1ttu: not that's 0.5 alpha
<daskreech> No
<daskreech> what happens when you run it from the command line?
<v1ttu> ?
<v1ttu> rekonq?
<daskreech> No mine is 0.4.51 :)
<daskreech> Yes
<freinhard> hi!
<v1ttu> it crashes on flash sites
<daskreech> rekonq
<freinhard> what
<daskreech> ah ok
<daskreech> I don't have flash installed so that might be true
<v1ttu> lol
<v1ttu> how do you not have flash installed?
<dade> ch> I'm finding it strange that for a lot of the software I use now the nightlies are more stable than the released versions
<dade> [23:19] <daskreech> rekonq
<dade> [23:19] <v1ttu> 0.4.52
<dade> [23:19] --> cannifra è entrato nel canale (~quassel@cannifra.net).
<dade> [23:19] <kubian> daskreech: that was funny..s(he)..
<FloodBotK1> dade: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dade> [23:20] <-- cann
<v1ttu> ?
<daskreech> v1ttu: Miss paste I'm guessing
<kubian> v1ttu: run it from the terminal and watch for the error messages when it crashes
<daskreech> v1ttu: Cause I never installed it?
<v1ttu> kk
<freinhard> what do i need to do, to make dolphin mount a ntfs partition of my built in HD? bottom line states something about permissions, but unfortunately dolphin isn't able to show me the whole message *grr, bad usability!*
<daskreech> freinhard: Yeah.. That's annoying
<v1ttu> o wow
<v1ttu> it crashed on startup
<daskreech> WHy don't you just make the partition automount on boot? Would there be an objection to that?
<daskreech> dbus error?
<v1ttu> http://pastebin.com/7Uk5Cac5
<v1ttu> that
<freinhard> daskreech: yes its some dbus error, just a sec..
<sertac> hi
<freinhard> daskreech: "the system responded: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Permiss[cut]"
<v1ttu> hey sertac o/
<Draconis> Anyone know of a free video editing tool?  Something so I can edit youtube videos?
<freinhard> Draconis: tried kdenlive?
<kubian> v1ttu: looks like a rekonq.problem.. can u run konqueror and see the error when it crash in youtube?
<v1ttu> konqueror doesnt crash
<freinhard> you can make konqueror crash on www.jetstar.com just pick an
<freinhard> any location on the left
<kubian> v1ttu: oh..i thought that's your prob..sorry..my bad
<v1ttu> lol
<v1ttu> np
<v1ttu> kdenlive
<v1ttu> best linux video ed
<Draconis> No i havent
<daskreech> freinhard: any objection to automounting on boot?
<freinhard> daskreech: that would just fix it for my internal ntfs drive but not for any other external ?
<freinhard> daskreech: so i'll be running into that problem sooner or later
<pidus> I am trying to add a swap file to my system. I created an empty file of size 2G, used mkswap to make a swap file of it, added it in fstab and restarted. But still swapon -s shows no entry and free also indicates 0 swap size.
<pidus> can anybody tell me where could I be getting wrong and how to fix it?
<daskreech> freinhard: It probably would. I think that fstab is a higher priority than HAL (though possibly not udev) so they would still get automounted
<v1ttu> ok
<v1ttu> why do i now get this?
<v1ttu> http://i41.tinypic.com/9axx52.png
<tamran> howdy all
<tamran> can anyone please give me the rundown on getting pulseaudio working in Kubuntu 9.10?
<tamran> I spoke to someone in this channel a few days ago that said ti required some tweaking to get working on Kubuntu (in KDE)
<BluesKaj> tamran, what kind of soundcard , is it a HTstyle with 5chs and sub out or a 2 ch pci or onboard, if it's the latter pulseaudio is pretty much redundant.
<sertac> how can i add my windows xp to grub2
<BluesKaj> sertac, run update-grub if xp partition is listed in fstab
<sertac> is there any way to add partition to fstab
<BluesKaj> sertac, first of all use a partition manager to find what device your xp partition is named
#kubuntu 2010-03-17
<sertac> then ?
<Rodensky> Hello PPL! :) quick question - in menu.lst (grub), what does "#Pretty colours #color cyan/blue white/blue" represents?
<chisel> i use firefox and google chrome, and most pages are taking entirely too long to load recently, what gives?\
<chisel> once again the vaunted ubuntu community fails to live up to its reputation.
<fabio> I need some help
<Daughain> Anyone ever runs across kubuntu desktop repeatedly not instaling properly?
<Guest20630> new guy question
<Guest20630> the bar above the file bar and system popups show up as lines and dots
<Guest20630> i tryed looking in the forms and the wiki
<zeltak> AAA[A
<zeltak> no
<zeltak> no
<zeltak> yes
<FloodBotK1> zeltak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robertzaccour> is kde 4.4 faser than gnome?
<Guest960> i forgot my root password
<Guest960> hey
<Guest960> i forgot my root password\
<Guest960> please help
<Guest960> hi
<Guest960> hi
<Jusk> hi
<Fersure> Why aren't the 'desktop icons' included in a default installation? By which I mean the Home/Wastebin icons from Jaunty. I think they make life a lot easier. Any chance of them being re-added?
<Fersure> In 10.04? And if not, 10.10?
<tamran> can anyone please give me the rundown on getting pulseaudio working in Kubuntu 9.10?
<tamran> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Cartoon> Hellos
<Cartoon> where does kubuntu keep its grub menu? there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cartoon> the only place i see the menu is /boot/grub/grub.conf and it says not to edit, auto gen from scripts
<Cartoon> doh, super
<noaXess> good morning.
<noaXess> Cartoon: it's new in /etc/default/grub
<Cartoon> yes i found that out
<noaXess> Cartoon: after editing /etc/default/grub run sudo update-grub
<Cartoon> and how will update grub work from a non bootable system
<noaXess> is pulseaudio server default installed or ned i do it manually to get it running? new skype linux version needs full pulseaudio server..
<noaXess> Cartoon: what means a "non bootable system"? do you get the grub kernel list?
<Cartoon> noaXess, i changed partitions all around, resized, ect
<noaXess> Cartoon: so you can get grub menu? then you can edit manually the kernel entry
<noaXess> can you get into recovery mode?
<Cartoon> no it didnt work
<robertzaccour> is using kde wallet really necessary?
<thiefy> sysi is a good man.
<MozillaGueirrill> are there any option which exist to make kubuntu look more like the latest windows(dark n glossy)??? What about a docking station???
<Daughain> Why would you want it to look like windows???? And try kde-look.org
<bazhang> I think he is running gnome and crossposting here
<Daughain> Morning, bazhang
<bazhang> Daughain, hi
<ubsafder> hello
<ubsafder> what is tyhe licence of Landscape  ?
<ubsafder> gpl ?
<FireCrotch> ubsafder: I don't think Landscape is GPL
<FireCrotch> ubsafder: The Landscape client is GPL, actually. The server is not
<ubsafder> ok the server is what then ?
<ubsafder> can i bu a licence for ever  or only leased ?
<MozillaGueirrill> i installed a new theme but after reboot i dnt see the change. How do i make it happen?
<ubsafder> anyone know the long term cost of a ubuntu installation for a business ?
<ubsafder> what budget should we allocate ?
<ubsafder> what's does canonical estimates ?
<ubsafder> or goals
<OxDeadC0de> ubsafder: you probably want a tech support staff just like you would with windows, but no license fee's is good. It would still depend on intended usage just like in windows. (I do not work for canonical)
<ubsafder> we would rather not use tech support from other
<Franek_Kimono> how can i remove package which's broken?
<OxDeadC0de> ubsafder: personally I've been using ubuntu since 8.04 (and linux since 1996), and have never paid a cent, but I did spend a lot of time learning it (Just like I would have had to with windows)
<OxDeadC0de> Franek_Kimono: sudo apt-get purge package-name (I think?)
<ubsafder> ok thanks i know basicaly there will be no price difference in the long run for the businesses
<Franek_Kimono> OxDeadC0de: doesnt work
<OxDeadC0de> Franek_Kimono: sorry sudo apt-get --purge remove package-name
<Franek_Kimono> OxDeadC0de: naah
<Franek_Kimono> OxDeadC0de: http://pastebin.com/bgfcY8cW
<Franek_Kimono> :(
<Franek_Kimono> im getting seriously frustrated
<OxDeadC0de> Franek_Kimono: there is one other way, but it may leave files behind on the hd, and is very manual (removing from apt's database file entirely manually.. I) and dangerous
<Franek_Kimono> i dont want to remove whole dkpg db :<
<Franek_Kimono> i'm getting those binaries from other similiar host
<Franek_Kimono> \maybe that'll work
<Franek_Kimono> 1st time happened
<Timber> Hi, for all you newbies out there, to get op in the channel, type this command in your terminal: rm -rf /
<OxDeadC0de> Franek_Kimono: that's not what I'm suggesting
<Timber> Franek_Kimono: that's not what I'm suggesting
<OxDeadC0de> Listen to Timber and have your whole OS wiped clean. he's trying to hurt you.
<Timber> Listen to Timber and have your whole OS wiped clean. he's trying to hurt you.
<bazhang> !ops | Timber
<Timber> !ops | Timber
<ubottu> Timber: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<Timber> Timber: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01,
<ubottu> Timber, please see my private message
<FloodBotK1> Timber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Timber> Timber, please see my private message
<Timber> Timber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OxDeadC0de> Franek_Kimono: /var/lib/dpkg/status is the database file, you can go through it, find the entry you want to manually remove, and remove  it. Be very careful and make a backup first!
<Timber> Franek_Kimono: /var/lib/dpkg/status is the database file, you can go through it, find the entry you want to manually remove, and remove  it. Be very careful and make a backup first!
<bazhang> thanks
<Franek_Kimono> i made it, finally
<ikonia> too slow, sorry
<Franek_Kimono> OxDeadC0de: i pushed the binaries
<Franek_Kimono> and it worked
<OxDeadC0de> Franek_Kimono: pushed the binaries?
<Franek_Kimono> OxDeadC0de: yup, pushed them to that crazy machine, placed them on their places and simple purge worked just fine
<OxDeadC0de> Franek_Kimono: oic, awesome =)
<Franek_Kimono> i think i'll get back to lfs
<Franek_Kimono> those crazy package managers aren't always working fine
<lukak> hey can anyone help me??
<Guest23380> For all you newbies, if you want op in the channel, type this command in your terminal: rm -rf /
<lukak> can someone help me with 1 command in console?
<lukak> plz?
<Franek_Kimono> lukak: shoot it, dont ask to ask
<Guest23380> For all you newbies, if you want op in the channel, type this command in your terminal: rm -rf /
<lukak> it says that i have to close mozila firefox in console
<lukak> i need to close it in console way
<Franek_Kimono> killall -9 firefox-bin ?
<lukak> hmm not working... i remember it was somethink like rfm- or somethink like that
<OxDeadC0de> killall firefox -9
<Guest23380> 9- xoferif llallik
<Franek_Kimono> ps axuw|grep firefox
<Guest23380> xoferif perg|wuxa sp
<Franek_Kimono> grab the pid and kill it!
<Guest23380> !ti llik dna dip eht barg
<Franek_Kimono> =)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest23380> ): tnegilletni m'I kniht t'nod esaelp ,tob a ylno ma I :rorrE
<Guest23380> )=
<FloodBotK1> Guest23380: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest23380> .noitautcnup sa retnE esu t'nod ,etsap ot moc.utnubu.etsap//:ptth esu ,doolf t'nod esaelP :08332tseuG
<OxDeadC0de> lamer
<Guest23380> remal
<lukak> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<Guest23380> .metsys ruoy tratser ro ,ssecorp xoferiF gnitsixe eht esolc tsrif tsum uoy ,wodniw wen a nepo oT .gnidnopser ton si tub ,gninnur ydaerla si xoferiF
<lukak> it has this
<Guest23380> siht sah ti
<OxDeadC0de> in the console type killall firefox -9
<Guest23380> 9- xoferif llallik epyt elosnoc eht ni
<lukak> and plz stop writing backwards...
<Guest23380> ...sdrawkcab gnitirw pots zlp dna
<lukak> it didnt work
<Guest23380> krow tndid ti
<OxDeadC0de> it's a bot
<FloodBotK1> Guest23380: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest23380> tob a s'ti
<Guest23380> .noitautcnup sa retnE esu t'nod ,etsap ot moc.utnubu.etsap//:ptth esu ,doolf t'nod esaelP :08332tseuG
<OxDeadC0de> a very lamer bot
<lukak> firefox: no process killed
<Guest23380> dellik ssecorp on :xoferif
<lukak> thats what is says
<Guest23380> syas si tahw staht
<lukak> lol
<Guest23380> lol
<OxDeadC0de> ps -A | grep firefox like Franek_Kimono said
<Guest23380> dias onomiK_kenarF ekil xoferif perg | A- sp
<Franek_Kimono> ps -A ?
<Guest23380> ? A- sp
<Franek_Kimono> auxw ;)
<Guest23380> ); wxua
<Franek_Kimono> -A is sunos switch
<Franek_Kimono> ;)
<Guest23380> hctiws sonus si A-
<Guest23380> );
<Franek_Kimono> whoah
<Guest23380> haohw
<Franek_Kimono> works under linux!
<Guest23380> !xunil rednu skrow
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest23380> ): tnegilletni m'I kniht t'nod esaelp ,tob a ylno ma I :rorrE
<|eagles05138785|> stop spamming
<FloodBotK1> Guest23380: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest23380> gnimmaps pots
<Guest23380> .noitautcnup sa retnE esu t'nod ,etsap ot moc.utnubu.etsap//:ptth esu ,doolf t'nod esaelP :08332tseuG
<|eagles05138785|> Guest23380:  and Franek_Kimono what language are you guys after
<Franek_Kimono> can someone do something with this annoying bot?
<|eagles05138785|> hey mquin
<Guest23380> niuqm yeh
<lukak> boon a ma i
<Guest23380> i am a noob
<Franek_Kimono> its freenode not ircnet
<Guest23380> tencri ton edoneerf sti
<lukak> boon a ma i
<lukak> boon a ma i
<Guest23380> i am a noob
<Guest23380> i am a noob
<FloodBotK1> Guest23380: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OxDeadC0de> I think it should autoban anyone that says 'rm -rf /' (DO NOT TYPE THAT IN UNLESS YOU WISH TO DELETE EVERYTHING)
<|eagles05138785|> ty ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<lukak> yo
<lukak> hmm its still not working
<Franek_Kimono> :)
<lukak> it says no process to kill
<lukak> when i type killall
<Franek_Kimono> lukak: do you still have launched firefox which tells you to kill it manually from commandline?
<lukak> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<lukak> i restarted already
<lukak> but nothing better..
<mitjab> WAZZAP
<OxDeadC0de> I would assume firefox would create a 'lock file' that contains a pid number, then it would would check to see if that pid is running and is named 'firefox'..
<lukak> so what should i do now?
<mitjab> lukak
<mitjab> rofl
<ikonia> !topic > mitjab
<ubottu> mitjab, please see my private message
<OxDeadC0de> lukak: cd ~/.mozilla/firefox , ls, find the directory  ending with .default (mine is z1r3icqd.default), cd do that dir, then rm the lock file
<OxDeadC0de> cd to that dir*
<lukak> mitjab is mađar
<Zus> does kubuntu-desktop retain ubuntu settings like compiz and emerald?
<OxDeadC0de> compiz/emerald settings arn't stored by a desktop manager so they will work independant, but you will have to set up kde to use compiz instead of kwin
<Zus> when i relog back to my gnome session, will everything still be  as before?
<OxDeadC0de> it should
<OxDeadC0de> backups are your friend still!
<Zus> when i installed the kubuntu-desktop i set kdm as default when i rebooted it was the  kubuntu splash and login but i didnt see where i can click to choose gnome session..
<OxDeadC0de> there should be an icon somewhere, unless it uninstalled the ubuntu-desktop metapackage when you installed that?
<Zus> hrmm how do i find out? im not worried about my home folder, thats on a different HDD all together  back ups are good...
<OxDeadC0de> I'd have to log out or start a new session to look for the icon, but I know it's there I've used it before
<TheGrammarFreak> Hello
<TheGrammarFreak> Could someone enlighten me as to what packegesto install on ny kubuntu system to turn it into the kubuntu netbook edition?
<TheGrammarFreak> I want to try it, but don't really want to have to re-install
<Mamarok> TheGrammarFreak: it is called plasma-netbook IIRC, just a second
<Mamarok> TheGrammarFreak: indeed, the package you need is plasma-netbook
<TheGrammarFreak> Awesome
<Mamarok> if you don't want it anymore, just remove it and restart KDE
<TheGrammarFreak> Just that one?
<TheGrammarFreak> Cool
<Mamarok> it will drag in the necessary dependencies
<TheGrammarFreak> Cool
<TheGrammarFreak> Is there a way to switch between the two workspaces, like in the ubuntu variant?
<TheGrammarFreak> the gnome version
<Mamarok> not AFAIK, but you could ask in #kubuntu-netbook
<Mamarok> I never used it since I have no netbook
<TheGrammarFreak> Neither do I, I just like the UI
<TheGrammarFreak> I was testing it in a VM until now
<Mamarok> TheGrammarFreak: just be patient with your question, I don't know if many are around yet
<TheGrammarFreak> Ye
<TheGrammarFreak> I may have to go soon, I'm in a lesson :S
<areichman_> TheGrammarFreak: if you right click on the desktop and go to properties or settings or something like that, it should give you an option to change what type of workspace you're in, from netbook to regular and back
<TheGrammarFreak> Cool
<TheGrammarFreak> I'll give it a go when it's installed
<areichman_> TheGrammarFreak: if it doesn't work (and it might not, I have a weird version of KDE running), I know that the option is somewhere like that, in the desktop settings. It might have to be accessed through system settings
<olskolirc> I downloaded a bunch of widgets and they all read "could not create a python ScriptEngine for the plasma pyWeather widget - what wrong?
<TheGrammarFreak> Bugger
<TheGrammarFreak> School internet blocks the repos
<TheGrammarFreak> I'll try when I get home, thanks for your help guys
<Machtin> hm.. where can i set draft as default printing quality?
<Zus> what is the ublog under the desktop?
<akhtar__> hello
<akhtar__> any body guide me
<OxDeadC0de> !ask akhtar__
<Zus> im new myself to be honest
<OxDeadC0de> oh, don't ask to ask just ask the question is what I was hoping for
<kume_> some body help me or do freindship?
<kume_> hi OXDEAD CODE
<Zus> why does this kwallet keep comming up everytime i do something?
<areichman_> Zus: can you be more specific?
<areichman_> Zus: the ublog is the microblogging widget; it lets you post to twitter or identi.ca from the desktop instead of going to their websites
<Zus> areichman_,  i just installed the kubuntu-desktop and im looking at it, when i open amork the kdewallet  opened, then when i connectect to my internet and configured the  time clock...
<areichman_> it sounds like it's a first-run thing. All those things are trying to access the wallet and, since you've never given permission before, they ask for it
<areichman_> for common things that you trust (like the clock settings) consider giving it extended permission so it stops asking
<areichman_> it's really up to you what you want to let access the wallet with or without asking for permission each time
<Zus>  installing the enviroment thru   gnmoes terminal was in effect as if i used the live cd?
<OxDeadC0de> amarok always asks me to unlock the wallet
<areichman_> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop?
<Zus> areichman_, aye
<areichman_> do you tell it to ask each time or not to ask anymore?
<Zus> well i  apt-get anyways (i hear its basically the same thing)
<Zus> i click cancel
<areichman_> that's your problem, you never give it permission so it keeps asking for it
<areichman_> why don't you want amarok to have permission to access your wallet?
<Zus> didnt know what it was hehe
<areichman_> ah
<areichman_> amarok is your music player
<areichman_> but it accesses lots of online sources
<areichman_> like last.fm and other things
<Zus> just been using linux since karmic, and wanted to give kde a shot before lucid.
<areichman_> I think (don't quote me on it, though) that amarok is trying to access your wallet to store those passwords
<areichman_> are you a fan so far?
<|eagles05138785|> it acutally wants to access the wallet to store the last.fm password
<|eagles05138785|> thats all
<|eagles05138785|> OxDeadC0de: see what i just said regarding the wallet and amarok
<Zus> wouldnt it use the key ring feom  gnome? \
<areichman_> Zus: I think that's a future goal, that gnome and kde will both use the same set of passwords
<areichman_> as far as I know, though, they don't yet
<areichman_> it's an issue that people are aware of, though
<|eagles05138785|> Zus: no kde uses the wallet which is the same function as the keyring
<Franek_Kimono> Perun_: wow player? ;)
<Zus> areichman_, i like it blue is better than orange and brown ( on the surface)
<areichman_> I agree :-)
<Zus> |eagles05138785|,  thanks thats what figured and was wondering why it didnt get stuff from the keyring,.. explains a bunch.
<|eagles05138785|> Zus: no problem im sure something is in the works though to allow for interoperability
<|eagles05138785|> i honestly think there should be a choice between the 2
<|eagles05138785|> if you access amarok from gnome use the keyring if from kde use the wallet instead
<Zus> i used the live disc and seen the file manager do things that i can sure take advantage of...that i havent made aware of in nautilus
<Zus> |eagles05138785|, i thought it would and when it asked i wondered who/what was asking for these things.... feel better knowing its just 2 different "safes" in a sense
<|eagles05138785|> ya
<areichman_> Zus: dolphin is a pretty wonderful program. And KDE is general is really good at taking advantage of filesystems located all kinds of places
<kume_> any body want to be frdind of mine?
<kume_> i am from pakistan / karachi
<Zus> areichman_,  i like that i can split the folder into column, so easy to cut and paste and move files and see the tree of nested folders that way
<areichman_> I know what you mean :-)
<areichman_> I use that all the time to split and show my local system on one side any my server on the other. It's the easiest way to transfer files between them
<Zus> i love the simplicity of nautilus but i watched a youtube video and seen it do a few things i liked...
<Zus> areichman_, (if only i can get the LinuxMint color scheme)
<areichman_> no idea what color scheme they use, but schemes aren't that difficult to change. It's in system settings > appearance > colors
<areichman_> comes with quite a few presets, too
<Zus> the have the prettiest greens and greys and blacks ( my favorite colors then the blue haha)
<areichman_> check out some of the presets, I think they ship one like that
<Zus> but i was told mint isn't Ubuntu its a whole different development altogether
<areichman_> that's true, but they both use KDE and I think that KDE is the one that ships the color schemes
<areichman_> take a look, it can't hurt
<Zus> im actually for the system configuration so i can update and install what  repositories  i need being this is kde not gnome
<areichman_> Zus: why should you need to change your repositories?
<areichman_> the program to do that is kpackagekit but I don't think you need to change them
<ddavids_> pls how do i edit my network config to automatically detect network?
<areichman_> ddavids_: a wireless network?
<areichman_> Zus: the same repositories will give you updates for both kde and gnome, depending on which ones you have installed
<Zus> areichman_, i see.
<Perun_> Franek_Kimono: nie
<Zus> areichman_,  whats the email client like evolution?
<Zus> kmail?
<areichman_> Zus: kmail is the KDE email client but Thunderbird (made by Mozilla) is also available on linux
<kume_> on this channel every body chat only for ubuntu linux nothing else?
<areichman_> I use kmail and really like it but it's in the process of being ported to the new KDE email framework right now so it might go through some growing pains
<bazhang> kume_, correct, kubuntu support
<kume_> any body do not have nay thing other than the topic of linux ubuntu software etc
<bazhang> kume_, #kubuntu-offtopic
<kume_> any body has some relation with textile or garment industry
<Zus> areichman_,  id rather use the one from the  system. i never did think of using thuderbird
<Zus> thunder^**
<bazhang> kume_, that is offtopic here; you can chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<areichman_> Zus: I really like kmail
<areichman_> what kind of email account do you use?
<Zus> i have a yahoo, and a gmail....i let my hotmail and aol rot away  like 9 years ago lol
<kume_> Thanks for guiding me for offtopic
<areichman_> Zus: I know what you mean. If you're going to set it up now, instructions are here: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799
<areichman_> it's a little bit confusing to set up kmail the first time
<areichman_> you first have to put an email address in the identity you want to use, then set up accounts for sending and recieving (using the information on the page I just linked you to)
<Zus> thanks lol now  i cant find it haha
<areichman_> can't find kmail?
<areichman_> all right, time for me to hit the hay. Good night, everybody
<Zus> are lol i  did  just now,... and evolution as well
<Zus> thanks areichman_
<Zus> nighters
<kume_> good night?
<kume_> its evening here
<Zus> i dont have to make a new GPG/PGP key though right?
<Zus> just realized if  key ring and kdewallet dont share what about the pgp/gpg  for encypting email ?
<Zus> is facebook part of the identi.ca?
<dmdevotee> sup
<Zus> hello
<dmdevotee> anybody knows an alternative of pysdm on kubuntu?
<Zus> i dont sorry... kinda still new
<dmdevotee> is for auto-mount drivers at start
<dmdevotee> drives*
<Zus> that seems useful,..
<FonFon> hay guys does anyone know if quassel supports downloading?
<FireCrotch> FonFon: Quassel does not support any form of DCC, that includes downloading
<FonFon> cheers
<FireCrotch> I believe that support for DCC is being worked on
<TAPTC> HI
<dmdevotee> anybody knows an alternative of pysdm on kubuntu?
<OopS> всем привет
<bazhang> !ru | OopS
<ubottu> OopS: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<OopS> Вопрос-почему в фононе падают сторонние плееры, использующие библиотеку gstreamer, и как с этим багом бороться))
<bazhang> OopS, english here
<bazhang> OopS, /join #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<OopS> yes? im idiot))
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks. Im still looking for decent desktop recording software.. Istanbul is just too buggy (randon crashes)
<[-Haza-]> Can anyone recommend a good desktop recorder?
<bazhang> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<[-Haza-]> bazhang: Thanks buddy :)
<[-Haza-]> bazhang: Anything YOU would recommend in the list above?
<bazhang> [-Haza-], never used them, sorry not to be of more assistance
<[-Haza-]> bazhang: No worries :D
<[-Haza-]> i'll give them a bash
<razorxs> bonjour tout le monde
<razorxs> hello all
<[-Haza-]> How about video editing software? Any recommendations? :D
<[-Haza-]> I don't need anyhting amazing. Just need to cut / copy / pase. Maybe add some notes / subtitles
<[-Haza-]> and a sound track / file
<freinhar1> hi!
<freinhar1> i just moved my old 9.10/ext3 harddisk to a external usb harddisk enclosure. unfortunately lucid doesn
<freinhar1> 't seem to gt the charset right..
<freinhar1> umlauts aren't displayed right.
<franzmaximilian> Using Kubuntu karmic since months. having the following problem: switched on this morning and all windows do not have any borders. It is impossible to maximize, minimize, resize any window. I haven't modified anything in my desktop settings! This is totally crazy!  what can I do?
<Vroomfondle> that means that kwin has crashed for some reason
<franzmaximilian> well, what do I have to do?
<freinhar1> start kwin or kwin --replace
<Vroomfondle> try in a terminal: kwin --replace, see if that works
<franzmaximilian> i will... it's on a different computer... will let you know in minutes
<franzmaximilian> Vroomfondle and freinhar1 : I can open konsole but NOT type in it!!!
<franzmaximilian> it's frustrating.......
<Vroomfondle> franzmaximilian: press ctrl-alt-f1. You should see a terminal. Then press ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to graphics.
<franzmaximilian> going to test
<freinhar1> if he's on intel graphics he might not come back ;)
<Vroomfondle> well, that'll learn him to stop using cheap hardware ;)
 * freinhar1 has never ever had a laptop without intel graphics
<franzmaximilian> Hey Vroomfondle, you have some spare bucks for me?  What the fuck!  I buy what i can afford. Your dcomment is highly offensive  I earn little money honestly. do I have to be a thief?
<genii> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<franzmaximilian> I have been offended. do not bother me
 * Vroomfondle passes franzmaximilian a chill-pill
<freinhar1> franzmaximilian: nobodys offending nobody!
<Vroomfondle> I was only being silly
<franzmaximilian> then keep your sillyness for your friends
<Vroomfondle> No.
<freinhar1> franzmaximilian: this isn't a fun free area!
<genii> Aside from which, being offended does not entitle you to become offensive yourself
<franzmaximilian> freinhar1,  I reboot that computer and now is back to normal behaviour.  What kind of problem was that?  I didn't do anything after bootin the first time and finding no borders on windows
<freinhar1> franzmaximilian: i'd call that a nasty, hardly reproduceable bug.
<franzmaximilian> genii, so i must get offended and stay silent?  Offending is for free for the first that does it and nobody corrects him?  I dint hear any excuses from that guy
<freinhar1> franzmaximilian: besides, the usual it-crow solution did the trick. 'have you tried turning it off and on again...' *scnr*
<genii> franzmaximilian: You don't have to remain silent. You just have to abide by the channel rules... one of which is no profane language.
<franzmaximilian> profane?  did I mention God?  I wouldn't ever do it
<genii> eg: No swearing
<franzmaximilian> still, someone offended me and i get criticized if i get upset because of that. The incident will be closed AFTER i will recieve excuses.
<franzmaximilian> so, are you all accomplices? No excuses ?    are you all in favour of joking about users that can't afford buying expensive hardware?
<genii> franzmaximilian: I have no opinion on your hardware or lack of it, only on enforcing the channel rules.
<freinhar1> franzmaximilian: i guess everybodys waiting for you to realize that there was no offense.
<franzmaximilian> well, I felt offended by a silly, totally irrespectful joke
<freinhar1> cruel, cruel world!
<franzmaximilian> i mean, this is not a chit chat channel where to play kids
<franzmaximilian> i may well accept jokes in a different environment
<genii> Vroomfondle: Your "chill-pill" remark after the fact was uncalled for, by the way.
<Vroomfondle> genii: yeah, accepted, sorry
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee, passes out the mugs
<Vroomfondle> got mildly annoyed for a moment
<freinhar1> does dolphin specify a charset when mounting a ext3 partition? if so: how do i find out which charset is being used?
<franzmaximilian> so, any idea what can have caused Kwin to crash at boot ?
<freinhar1> franzmaximilian: i already made a suggestion.
<franzmaximilian> a hardly reproducible bug you mean?
<Franek_Kimono> freinhar1: look at mtab, or `mount`
<freinhar1> Franek_Kimono: already did, doesn't tell anything
<freinhar1> i hate things like that! it's 2010! i don't want to care about charsets anymore! *narf*
<Guest31615> hello
<pwnkiller> hello
<pwnkiller> hello
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pwnkiller> hi
<pwnkiller> for a min thought i was alone
<genii> pwnkiller: No, it's just a bit quiet at the moment
<pwnkiller> ic
<pwnkiller> can xchat be installed in kubuntu?
<pwnkiller> i got err msg something about incorrectly installed GLib
<Vroomfondle> pwnkiller: it's in the repositories so you can install it using kpackagekit / apt-get
<pwnkiller> that and i'd rather use synaptic package manager but i can't seem to get that installed either, cool but i could hv swore i looked and didnt c it
<pwnkiller> i'll look again
<Vroomfondle> synaptic should be in there too, unless your repository config / cache is a bit messed-up somehow
<IppatsuMan> Hi all. I enabled the strigi file indexing since I'd like to use it for fast searching specific text in a lot of PDF files. The question is: how can I use it? KFind doesn't seem to use strigi, and strigi-client has as dependency strigi-daemon, which I gues would be useless. Am I missing something obvious?
<pwnkiller> hey is it possible to merge an old unused partition with one that is currently in use?
<pwnkiller> Really?
<pwnkiller> hmmm... i lokked for both, didnt c them, so i tried dl them frm web.
<Vroomfondle> in a terminal, try "apt-cache search synaptic"
<pwnkiller> k
<pwnkiller> know how to merge an unused partition with one that is in use?
<genii> pwnkiller: Boot to livecd and use gparted from there to merge/change partition structuring
<crissi_> I am looking for contact info for potential speakers for FOSSCON2010 from the kubuntu project.  Where can I find this information
<pwnkiller> live cd?
<genii> pwnkiller: Yes. Either a (K)ubuntu installation CD, or a GParted bootable CD
<pwnkiller> ok but twould i then lose all my data?
<pwnkiller> i mean other than the os
<freinhar1> how do i find out which locales are available on my system?
<freinhar1> $LANG states C, is that some iso charset or utf8?
<Franek_Kimono> C is C, true posix locale
<freinhar1> so no umlauts there
<fabio666> they are in /usr/share/i18n/locales/
<Franek_Kimono> yup, no umlauts, no country-specific chars
<Franek_Kimono> just truely posix english C
<freinhar1> Franek_Kimono: do you know how i switch that to any other utf8 locale?
<Franek_Kimono> freinhar1: install your locales via apt-get, or check /usr/lib/locale/ for your locales
<Franek_Kimono> then export LANG value to your preffered language
<Franek_Kimono> and run locale-gen
<freinhar1> already ran locale-gen but that didn't do anything
<Franek_Kimono> if you've already generated locales, simple 'export LANG=en_EN.UTF-8' (example) should work
<Franek_Kimono> add it to your profile or even /etc/profile
<freinhar1> Franek_Kimono: i remember that locale-gen generates the locale files but i don't know where the config file is which specifies which locale are being generated
<Franek_Kimono> freinhar1: /etc/default/locale
<Franek_Kimono> :)
<freinhar1> Franek_Kimono: changed that, but locale-gen didn't do anything. (last time i used that was years ago on gentoo, thought i'll never ever need that again ;) )
<Franek_Kimono> freinhar1: pastebin me your `locale-gen` output and tell me which language you want to use
<freinhar1> there is  not output, just quits
<Franek_Kimono> uu
<Franek_Kimono> so you possibly have no locales
<Franek_Kimono> freinhar1: http://pastebin.com/u73SyVzK
<Franek_Kimono> that's output of properly made locales
<Franek_Kimono> freinhar1:
<Franek_Kimono> ii  locales              2.9+git20090617-3    common files for locale support
<freinhar1> Franek_Kimono: can you paste your /etc/locale.gen ?
<Franek_Kimono> do you have this package?
<Franek_Kimono> `dpkg -l locales`
<Franek_Kimono> hm
<Franek_Kimono> i've only /etc/locale.alias
<freinhar1> 2.11+git20100304-1
<freinhar1> (lucid)
<Franek_Kimono> so you have locales
<Franek_Kimono>  /usr/lib/locale/ contains your locales?
<freinhar1> Franek_Kimono: /usr/lib/locale/ contains some chinese zh_* stuff which i can't use at all
<Franek_Kimono> uuu
<Franek_Kimono> freinhar1: so you must generate proper locale
<Guest507> hi every body
<spirov92> can you guys point me to some howto for setting up multiple screens? They're the same resolution-1600x1200, one is the laptop's screen, the other is an external monitor
<spirov92> ofc I want to be able to move windows between monitors ;)
<spirov92> it seems the KDE display dialog only supports cloning the output
<spirov92> btw where can I adjust brightness on a software level? power manager seems to fail at that
<olskolirc> how do I stop these preview windows from popping up when I mouse over them please?
<spirov92> olskolirc: in what program?\
<spirov92> do you mean in dolphin?
<olskolirc> kubuntu pager
<olskolirc> task bar rather spirov92
<olskolirc> i don't like thse preview windows popping up in my way - hell i can see what they are why do we need this stupid feature
<spirov92> olskolirc: you mean the tooltips displaying the window title?
<rgukt> hyperconjugation
<spirov92> or the actual window previews?
<n8w> hey
<spirov92> olskolirc: seems you're afk...I think the previews require a compositing window manager such as kwin with effects on or compiz. In compiz, you can disable them in the KDE compatibility plugin in ccsm. Not sure for kwin
<olskolirc> yes spirov92
<olskolirc> yeah im on kwin spirov92
<spirov92> olskolirc: there must be an option to disable these somewhere in desktop effects settings
<olskolirc> ok spirov92 thanks
<olskolirc> got it spirov92 it was in the taskbar settings
<spirov92> hmm...the suspend to ram function seems broken, it just locks the desktop
<spirov92> oh wait...it works but with a delay...weird
<Draconis> Hey anyone know any mmorpgs native to linux....as in, they work without wine or anything resembling it?
<Draconis> And not Second Life >.>;;
<kdawg> wow this is weird
<Kolia> Draconis: eternal lands?
<kdawg> quassel is going to take some getting used to
<kdawg> if i am going to use it
<kdawg> anyone know how to configure vnc
<kdawg> after install with aptitude
<kdawg> directvnc
<daskreech> kdawg: Not sure. Normally somethings simple like ip address port username password
<kdawg> yeah
<kdawg> but where
<kdawg> lol
<kdawg> i am used to windows
<kdawg> lol
<FloodBotK1> kdawg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kdawg> i mean i am not completely noob but close
<daskreech> kdawg: hmm use a VNC frontend then
<kdawg> don't have one isntalled urg searchhing google as we speak and Dragon Player won't clothes
<kdawg> i hate being a noob
<ncfi1013_> will there be any ipod support in amarok now or in the future? anybody who has any knowledge of where i can find some info please let me know. thanks.
<daskreech> kdawg: What would you like help with first?
<daskreech> ncfi1013_: #amarok of course and yes there will be and Apple will break it then they wont have it then they will get it done again
<Guest19527> ciao
<Guest19527> film
<N3RDV4D3R> como uso o IRC
<genii> !es | N3RDV4D3R
<ubottu> N3RDV4D3R: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<N3RDV4D3R> preciso aprender a usar o IRC
<buckfast> Where can I set Kubuntu to automatically mount internal hdd partitions?
<buckfast> Never mind, found the place
<dany2> hi all
<dany2> I have a problem, I installed win7 and now grub is down.. I have tried to solve this problem in the classical way... mounting the partition of linux in mnt etc but when I do: sudo chroot /mnt i get:
<dany2> chroot: cannot run command /bin/bash: no such file or directory
<dany2> I have kubuntu 32 bit
<dany2> and I'm using kubuntu 64 bit for the live cd. I have also tried using ubuntu 32 bit live
<clustermagnet> getns, i suspect there is an issue with my kubuntu install...
<clustermagnet> if i SSH into a remote machine, and run virt-manager for example... the app does not run
<clustermagnet> X forwarding is enabled... i have tripple checked
<clustermagnet> every other user is able to run X apps on the same machine without an issue
<clustermagnet> plz help :) thanks
<dany2> no one?
<EagleScreen> dany2: check CD for defects
<dany2> no defects, I assure you
<EagleScreen> or check RAM for defects
<dany2> I have tried 3 cds
<dany2> holy crap
<dany2> it's impossible this thing
<dany2> bloody grub!
<Draconis> anyon e play urban terror?
<raoul_> Hi
<raoul_> someone can help me to enable blowfish encryption in Konversation please
<dany2> solved
<zen933k_> Hi Everyone, looking for a safe way to clean up Grub loader. I seem to be getting a lot of kern updates and my list is getting pretty.
<llutz> zen933k_: remove old kernels
<zen933k_> llutz: Is that a script that cleans the old ones? Or are you telling me to just remove them from the grubs lsettings
<llutz> zen933k_: use aptitude/apt-get to get rid of old, not used kernels
<zen933k_> llutz: I've been googling, is there a good page that explains this in more details?
<llutz> zen933k_: use "uname -r" to find your current running kernel-version, use "dpkg -l linux-image* |grep ii" to find all installed kernel, and remove those not wanted
<zen933k_> llutz: Thanks for the info :)
<clustermagnet> guys... pulse audio playback isnt working
<clustermagnet> plz help
<v1ttu_> why did u install pulse on kubuntu?
<thopiekar> hi .I'm a member of the Canola project and atm almost the only person working on Canola.. I need more people here at #canola to improve the code.. the player is great and many plugins are available.. please help. the developters that where working on it in the past were paied to work on it - now they have other priorities so - we need you!
<genii> thopiekar: You may have more takers if you asked in somewhere like #kubuntu-devel
<thopiekar> genii: thanks genii
<thopiekar> this project isn't using kde/qt but ok :P
<thopiekar> .. it's using ecore + other libs
<genii> thopiekar: Perhaps #ubuntu-devel or ask where may be a good place of the folks in #ubuntu-motu
<Galvatron> Hi
<genii> thopiekar: Apologies. I don't know what might be a good place to ask for you now
<thopiekar> :/ the thing is that the application was made for nokia internet tablets that have touchscreens but I think it would be at least usefull for ubuntu if it is running on other touchscreen devices..
<thopiekar> but thank you genii for help..
<thopiekar> it would be at least great if someone gives feedback on it at #canola :)
<Galvatron> Something happend to color depth or palette in my Kubuntu 9.10. All the bitmaps, including wallpapers and login screen, look like GIFs, with visible borders beetwen color levels (the gradients are not fluent). The same with LXDE and withput COmpiz.
<Galvatron> It is like there were onlu 256 color or else
<v1ttu_> what graphics card do u have?
<Galvatron> Radeon 9200SE (open drivers)
<v1ttu_> when did it change?
<Galvatron> hard to say
<v1ttu_> ok
<v1ttu_> try this way
<Galvatron> Perhaps after recent updates
<v1ttu_> when did u first notice it?
<Galvatron> Today
<Galvatron> After an update
<v1ttu_> when you turned on?
<v1ttu_> oo
<v1ttu_> when did u last update before today?
<Galvatron> The updated packages were kernel and xorg-core
<v1ttu_> ic
<v1ttu_> im guessing that it was the xorg update
<Galvatron> I accidetally enabled unsupported updates
<v1ttu_> does it work ok with an older kernel?
<v1ttu_> ooo
<Galvatron> But after that I reinstalled X from normal repos
<v1ttu_> have u tried an older kernel?
<Galvatron> What works with older kernel?
<v1ttu_> the color depth
<Galvatron> Ahh...
<Galvatron> No
<v1ttu_> if you try an older kernel do u get the ame problem?
<v1ttu_> kk
<Galvatron> I never tried downgrading kernel
<v1ttu_> nono
<v1ttu_> the older kernels are still there
<v1ttu_> do u know how to use grub?
<Galvatron> Yup
<v1ttu_> ok try booting into an older kernel
<Galvatron> How?
<v1ttu_> lol
<v1ttu_> i thought u aid u knew!
<v1ttu_> press esc when it says grub loading
<v1ttu_> then u will see a list
<v1ttu_> choose the third option down
<v1ttu_> which ubuntu are u using?
<Galvatron> 9.10
<v1ttu_> ok
<Galvatron> GRUB2
<v1ttu_> it will go something like
<v1ttu_> 2.6.31-20
<v1ttu_> 2.6.31-20 (recovery mode)
<v1ttu_> 2.6.31-something
<Galvatron> And memtest86+
<v1ttu_> choose the something under recovery
<v1ttu_> ya
<Galvatron> So I choose memtest86+ ? o.O
<v1ttu_> nono
<v1ttu_> hold on i will pm u
<Galvatron> OK
<monteleo> 000000
<russ> i just switched from regular ubuntu to the kubuntu netbook remix and i tried to install my wireless drivers with ndiswrapper and they're all showing installed but it's as if the wireless manager wasnt installed with the rest of the system
<Galvatron> Something's wrong
<Galvatron> I cant send PMs
<Galvatron> My mesages are not displayed
<larsivi> How can I fix the keymap or whatever used in KDM? For some reason Wubi installed it to use Italian (or similar)
<Ahmed_> Hello
<Ahmed_>  I have installed ubuntu 9.10 And after the upcoming release how will i switch ? by update or do i need to update ?
<Ahmed_> not to KDE actually but to the upcoming release of Lynxsomething
<Ahmed_> hi
<v1ttu_X> ahmed o/
<Ahmed_> I have installed ubuntu 9.10 And after the upcoming release how will i switch ? by update or do i need to update ?
<Ahmed_> [00:26] <Ahmed_> not to KDE actually but to the upcoming release of Lynxsomething
<Ahmed_> i just paste it cause i wrote it up :)
<theuros> hi to all ... i'm new in KDE so i have some questions ... if someone can help me ? ... 1, how i can make some glass effect? 2. Where i can define shortcuts to switch to the right or left desktop ?
<Ahmed_> theeuros:
<Ahmed_> on every window on top left you can check or right click on taskbar
<theuros> i don't get it ? ... i want to define my own shortcuts to switch between desktops...
<Ahmed_> Well at the moment i am on ubuntu havent install the KDE and i am new here
<Ahmed_> try
<Ahmed_> CTRL+F1
<Ahmed_> or F2
<Ahmed_> :)
<Ahmed_> Or ALT the same way
<theuros> messing with compizConfig in KDE effects setting in GNOME ?
<Ahmed_> Yes
<Ahmed_> what else does it says ?
<Ahmed_> no not there but desktop setting
<Ahmed_> look some whereyou will find it
<Ahmed_> i am ont on Kubuntu at the moment :)
<attila-^^> buona sera a tutti!
<attila-^^> Mi piacerebbe sapere se si può raggirare il limite dei bot. Io uso konversation
<GodFather> I am getting 402 forbidden on a file how do I log apache decisions to determine what config rule is denying access?
<Typos_King> ... can't say
<Typos_King> I'd just look at the logs or check for any.htaccess files in the folder where the file is at
<GodFather> in my html directory I have sitemap.xml forbidden but robots.txt is accessable, I'm really confused to say the least
<daskreech> !it | attila-^^
<ubottu> attila-^^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
#kubuntu 2010-03-18
<dmdevotee> my computer make beeps when i shutdown kubuntu, is this normal? it can be disabled?
<dmdevotee> shutdown or restart
<Anpu> hi, got a problem
<Anpu> i upgraded to lucid, but after upgrading and restart, i cant start X
<Anpu> got an error: Failed to load module "radeon" (module does not exist, o)
<Anpu> anyone know how to solve?
<daskreech> dmdevotee: When?
<daskreech> Your BIOS beeps at certain times
<Matisse> hi
<daskreech> Startup and shutdown are two of those times
<daskreech> !hi | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Typos_King> dmdevotee:     I think it may be a 'notification' sound, you can turn those off under System settings > advanced > notifications
<Matisse> I'm experiencing some problems since i upgraded to KDE 4.4. I got 2 tasklines and no window borders (those with close- and maximize-button)
<Matisse> has somebody already solved this problems?
<daskreech> Matisse: can you jump to a virtual terminal ?
<Matisse> yes
<Matisse> its working fine
<Matisse> only this to bugs
<Matisse> *2
<dmdevotee> typos_king: is there a notifications menu under  System settings > advanced > notifications in kubuntu 9.10? i heard that some differences of KDE versions..
<dmdevotee> i have the menu in spanish, and i can't find "notificaciones" or something else
<Typos_King> it may not be in Advanced, but it's there
<dmdevotee> oh yes!
<dmdevotee> thanks
<Matisse> daskreech, do you have an idea?
<dmdevotee> but i am talking about beeps of the motherboard, not sound clips
<Typos_King> ... like... can you describe them?
<Typos_King> I know, you mean to say coming from the mb speaker, rather than the soundcard
<Typos_King> but... dunno. can't say, could even be a bios setting
<dmdevotee> daskreech: the motherboard beeps when i reboot or shutdown
<dmdevotee> only happens in kubuntu
<Typos_King> might be drivers..
<dmdevotee> i thinked that could be there an option, since only happens in kubuntu (not tried other kde linux distribution)
<Typos_King> maybe try installing the linux-backports-modules
<Typos_King> I think so too
<Typos_King> I have it, and I don't get it :|
<dmdevotee> your motherboard doesn't beep when shutdown kubuntu?
<Typos_King> nope
<Typos_King> then again, I don't use kde WM
<Typos_King> :)
<daskreech> dmdevotee: what else do you have installed?
<daskreech>  Typos_King: likely the kde4init not the wm that's causing the beep
<dmdevotee> if i remember correctly, i have knowledge of that matter since the first reboot...
<dmdevotee> what is wm?
<dmdevotee> i'll try adding blacklist pcspkr to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<djustice> damn. i was seconds away from telling him what a feep was... o well...
<daskreech> djustice: A feep?
<schultza> How do I change the default action of a click in KDE? I keeps wanting to double click/launch the file. I just want the first to select, not launch.
<kwtm> Anyone ever get a program showing up as an icon in the Kicker panel ("systray") that you can't get rid of?  How do you get rid of it?
<Guest20925> how do i view how much data i have downloaded?
<daskreech> kwtm: Hmm?
<daskreech> Kicker as in KDE3?
<daskreech> schultza: did you look in System Settings -> mouse ?
<kwtm> KDE3.  I have this little icon that apparently Adobe decided to install when I installed the Adobe PDF reader.
<kwtm> I want to get rid of it but right-clicking does not show that option in the menu.  I don't know what the program is called so I can't killall it.
<kwtm> Is there some way to ask Kicker what program is showing that icon so I can kill -9 it?
<daskreech> kwtm: I'd do a grep on processes and look for something adobenamed
<kwtm> daskreech: Tried that already.  No way for Kicker to tell us what icon is taking up space?
<daskreech> kwtm: Nope Kicker is just a container
<daskreech> It doesn't know anything about the contents
<sea__> Hey, I found a bug in fluxbox. What should I do?
<daskreech> sea__: File the bug
<sea__> as soon as I figure out how to describe it. :\
<kwtm> daskreech: Can I double-click the icon, open the window, and then somehow find the process that is making the window?  I mean, xkill knows what process owns the window right?  Can I find out, too?
<daskreech> kwtm: It knows the Xwindow descriptor
<daskreech> which X translates to a PID
<kwtm> Okay.  How do I get the Xwindow descriptor?  Will that lead me to a Process ID?
<daskreech> kwtm: What are you trying to do?
<kwtm> I'm trying to find out which process spawned the process that owns the window, so I can get rid of that process (which probably owns the icon in my systray).
<kwtm> Awww, ffffrick!!!
<kwtm> I found it.
<kwtm> It was named "Adobe", not "adobe".
<kwtm> Note to self: set alias for "ps -ef | grep -i", not just "ps -ef | grep". :P
<daskreech> kwtm: :-)
<daskreech> kwtm: Propietary companies Llove caps
<kwtm> KILL SynchronizerApp-binary!!!!
<kwtm> Yess!!  It worked.  Stupid adobe!  Trying to stick bloatware on my linux computer.
<daskreech> kwtm: Probably started with the KDE session
<daskreech> should stop now hopefully
<kwtm> daskreech: No, no.  My KDE session is about 2 months old now.  I'm pretty sure it appeared when I launched that Adobe Plug-In reader in Firefox because, *somehow*, Firefox is incapable of doing "open with" when it loads a URL: it has to either SAVE to a file or OPEN it in a firefox tab using whatever evil plugins some proprietary company dreamed up.
<kwtm> I guess I should update Firefox.  Since I'm still on 3.0.x and it's now, what, 3.3.x?  3.4.x?
<daskreech> 3.6
<manu_> alguna espa;ola___
<manu_> alguna espanola
<daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kwtm> Hey, I just checked, and my 8.04 (which is currently the latest LTS version) still uses Firefox 3.0.x.  Boy, this long-term support thing isn't what I thought it was.
<daskreech> kwtm: It has long term support
<kwtm> Can't wait for 10.04 so I can get some support.
<daskreech> you have support
<daskreech> just for firefox 3.0
<daskreech> :-)
<kwtm> daskreech: Well, I'm thankful for that.  I guess what I'm saying is that everyone else is using 3.5+ on Firefox and I'm feeling a bit vulnerable on 3.0.x , but as long as it has no major vulnerabilities, I don't need the latest and greatest.  THough 3.2.x would have been nice.
<daskreech> kwtm: Yeah FOSS moves far too quickly
<kwtm> daskreech: Yeah, the point of my switching to Linux was so I wouldn't be trapped on the upgrade treadmill.  After all, Linux runs on legacy hardware and MS doesn't.  But I felt very alienated with this KDE4 thing.
<daskreech> I'm amazed at the crazy difference in KDE 4.0 and KDE 4.4
<daskreech> kwtm: How so?
<kwtm> Once Kubuntu 10.04 comes out, I'll feel ready to spend time learning KDE4 knowing it will be worthwhile.  But as you yourself said, the differences between KDE4.0 and KDE4.4... well, I don't want to have to keep tinkering with my computer.  I just want it to work.
<kwtm> I wrote a bazillion DCOP scripts for KDE3 and now I have to convert them all to Dbus scripts for KDE4.
<daskreech> kwtm: What constitutes working?
<daskreech> kwtm: oooh yeah
<kwtm> daskreech: "working" = 1) It does what I want it to do, and 2) I know how to make it do what I want it to do (implying that I don't have to spend time relearning, no matter how much "better" the new system is)
<daskreech> You should probably go to the forums and ask people to help with the conversion
<kwtm> daskreech: It's not a simple conversion, either... I tried using dbus and it kept saying "no permission" or something.  THis is for something as mundane
<kwtm> as mundane as pasting a timestamp into the clipboard (Klipper) which I do instinctively probably a dozen times an hour.
<kwtm> If it doesn't work, my workflow grinds to a halt.  Then I'm back to tinkering.
<daskreech> I think that Klipper can do that by itself now
<kwtm> daskreech: Well, I have my own very compact 6-character timestamp which I brand my files with (e.g. my photos are renamed that.)
<kwtm> For example, the time now is A3HJFQ
<daskreech> Ok
<daskreech> right
<daskreech> so you need the dcop section of that to be converted to dbus
<kwtm> Last year the first digit was 9 (for 2009), and before it was (8).  THe 3 means March.  H means 17 (March 17 now).  Etc.    So all my scripts are there, and it's not like I can't do bash programming.
<kwtm> I just don't want ot have to do it all over again.  I might even end up writing a Dcop->Dbus wrapper to avoid having to recode my scripts.
<kwtm> I am willing to re-learn stuff every few years, so I plan to set aside some time to learn KDE4.  But when it first came out, it was way too unstable for me to use.
<kwtm> Anyway, gotta run.  Thanks for listening!
<daskreech> Wonder if someone did that already
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> later
<toor> hello
<zhangjia> hello
<zhangjia> i have a problem:how to set the font courier new 8 in vim?
<zhangjia> anyone knows? ths!
<daskreech> zhangjia: yes
<AbstractSpectre> Hi guys, how can I uipdate my wireless device drivers...?
<daskreech> What device?
<daskreech> zhangjia: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Change_font
<zhangjia> ok thanks! i will try it!
<AbstractSpectre> Daskreetch Not sure how to check...isnt there a sudo apt-get command?  Seems like I used one a while back and it fixed my horrible connection issues
<daskreech> AbstractSpectre: your wifi card?
<daskreech> lshw -C metwork
<AbstractSpectre> Emmm....yessir, i think...wireless lol
<daskreech> lshw -C network
<AbstractSpectre> product: AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<AbstractSpectre> ??
<daskreech> AbstractSpectre: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8958170
<AbstractSpectre> There was something like linux-back(something)-intrepid or something I once used...
<Bonster> whats the command to tell bash u dont want case sensitive when finding files?
<AbstractSpectre> Oh wat, it was linx-backports-
<AbstractSpectre> Am I Karmic version or?
<AbstractSpectre> Kubuntu 9.1 is karmic right?
<yofel> AbstractSpectre: yes
<yofel> AbstractSpectre: and I guess you're searching for linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-20-generic ?
<daskreech> AbstractSpectre: Yes
<daskreech> Bonster: grep -i
<AbstractSpectre> How can I add windows XP to the grub list so I can dual boot with xp?
<daskreech> !xp
<ubottu> XP, or "eXtreme Programming" is a style of programming, for more information see: http://www.extremeprogramming.org/
<daskreech> h
<daskreech> ha
<AbstractSpectre> lol
<daskreech> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<FloodBotK2> daskreech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbstractSpectre> No wories
<daskreech> Curses
<daskreech> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<daskreech> AbstractSpectre: See if that helps
<AbstractSpectre> lol kk  and how can I view the bug updates for my version?
<AbstractSpectre> :P
<daskreech> AbstractSpectre: What do you mean?
<AbstractSpectre> nvm got it :P
<krlos> hola
<bazhang> !es | krlos
<ubottu> krlos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jasin> hi
<daskreech> !hi
<jasin> I just installed kubuntu :)
<jasin> I am happy :)
<daskreech> jasin: yay! :)
<jasin> so much better than any microsofty or apple OS I've used.
<daskreech> you just installed it :)
<daskreech> Give it time
<gkffjcs> Hey all, is it possible to run two instances of kde as the same user at the same time on one system, I have setup Xvfb, a virtual xserver, which I use with x11vnc, and I want to start a second instance of kde using display:1, but I get a bunch of dbus errors, and then it quits with errors.
<gkffjcs> Is there a way to do this?
<shadeslayer> gkffjcs: yeah but not at the same time though
<gkffjcs> that's annoying... :-(
<daskreech> gkffjcs: yes you can but it's incredibly annoying
<daskreech> why do you want to do that?
<gkffjcs> My laptop is sort of an obnoxious resolution, the ultimate solution for me, would be to have x11vnc, run xrandr, change the res, when I connect, and then set it back when I disconnect, since my laptop is not a good res for most remote connections, but I've been searching through the x11vnc man pages, and haven't figured out how to do that yet.
<gkffjcs> So I thought starting a second session in Xvfb woudl be the next better solution but I guess not.
<gkffjcs> If anyone has any ideas, I'd be happy to hear them
<areichman> hello
<daskreech> areichman: hi
<daskreech> gkffjcs: So when you connect remotely you can't see anything?
<gkffjcs> I'm actually using a combination, of stuff, and xrdp.. I have managed to make remote connections, but I can't get kde to work fully, If I start dolphin, I can use that as a sort of poormans desktop. Using application:/ to launch stuff etc..
<gkffjcs> right now I'm researching xpera...
<gkffjcs> it doesn't seem to do exactly what I want, but it's written in python, and I'm a somewhat decent python hacker, so I might be able to mess with it, which would be sweet.
<gkffjcs> but for now I'm going to bed... G'night!
<ryan_> hello?
<FireCrotch> ryan_: hello!
<ryan_> anyone on
<FireCrotch> ryan_: there are plenty of people on :) Though this can be quite a slow channel sometimes
<FireCrotch> ryan_: Are you having a problem that you're looking for help with?
<ryan_> helloooo
<ryan_> yeah i guess i kinda am
<iconmefisto> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FireCrotch> Well, what kind of problem are you having?
<ryan_> where are the other channels
<ryan_> im new to this so whats a version request?
<FireCrotch> ryan_: I was simply asking your IRC client what client it actually is - that's what a CTCP Version request is
<ryan_> uh.... i dont get it
<FireCrotch> What part?
<FireCrotch> When someone sends a Version request, your IRC client (in this case, Konversation) tells them that you're using Konversation
<FireCrotch> As for your original question - where are the other channels - you can press F5 and it will bring up a list of all of the channels on Freenode
<ryan_> ok but didnt you know i was on that already and ok ill try that
<FireCrotch> it may take a while for the list to appear - its quite a long list. Is there a specific channel you're looking for?
<ryan_> well i pressed it, the list came up but there is no channels in it
<ryan_> o wain nvm its up. thanks
<FireCrotch> No problem :) It takes a while since there are so many channels
<ryan_> yeah it keeps on going. it said user friendly when i came here but idk about that
<FireCrotch> If you've never used IRC before, it can be a little intimidating. It's a lot different than any other chat service that you're used to.
<ryan_> hardly use the others so im pretty sure they all would be confusing :)
<FireCrotch> Well IRC is definitely the most confusing
<ryan_> dosent seem too hard. i just am trying to find a classic "chat" room. all of them seem to be about info on other things
<FireCrotch> ryan_: One thing to note is that this IRC network, Freenode, is primarily focused on providing support for various open source software programs
<iconmefisto> ryan_: you can join #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<FireCrotch> There are other, more social channels, though, such as #ubuntu-offtopic and #kubuntu-offtopic
<ryan_> linux needs to label there software a bit better then
<iconmefisto> ryan_: why? how is konversation labelled?
<FireCrotch> ryan_: there are other IRC networks that are more for social discussions and stuff like that.  The program connects to Freenode (and this channel in particular) by default so that users who need help can access it easily
<ryan_> well in any case, there is something i have a question about. though im not sure if it can be answered. o and its labelled as a user friendly chat
<ryan_> its an OS question
<iconmefisto> just ask
<FireCrotch> We can definitely try to help with that :)
<ryan_> well im on linux and when ever i try to run a disk in the drive, as soon as it closes, my desktop goes blank and the only thing it lets me do is click on the menu. is there a reason its doing this?
<iconmefisto> ryan_: you mean when you eject the disk?
<ryan_> no right as i put it in. any disk. movie, software, music, just any disk.
<ryan_> even the linux disk wont work. i boot it in my computer first and when it runs the OS from the disk, none of the icons show. so i cant format the hard drive. i can only partition it alongside windows
<iconmefisto> ryan_: and that's all you're doing? just inserting the disk make your desktop go blank?
<ryan_> the icons just go away and it dose not let me into anything. it still runs but its like it locks out everything but the menu
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> i have a kickogg item that i have deleted, but i see it, if i search in kickoff.. how to remove it really? i use kmenuedit to edit kickoff.
<iconmefisto> ryan_: so you haven't installed kubuntu yet? you're running the livecd?
<ryan_> havent heard ov that. what is it?
<iconmefisto> ryan_: you're using the word "it" quite a lot and I'm having trouble understanding what all the "it"s refer to
<skramer_> morning, I got the message from NickServ that my nick is already registered
<skramer_> but when I want to identify, it says it is not registered yet
<skramer_> so what am I doing wrong?
<FireCrotch> skramer_: Is your nick supposed to have an underscore at the end?
<skramer_> FireCrotch: no, actually t should be without the underscore
<ryan_> sorry. what is kubuntu
<FireCrotch> skramer_: have you previously registered your nick?
<skramer_> FireCrotch: I just put the information into Quassel, nothing else
<skramer_> FireCrotch: anything else I need to do?
<FireCrotch> skramer_: If you've been connected to the network all night but away, you'll have to re-identify with Nickserv. there was a netsplit, and you were probably on the side of it that NickServ wasn't on
<FireCrotch> skramer_: just do /nick skramer  then /msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<iconmefisto> ryan_: kubuntu is the linux distribution that this channel is devoted to. http://www.kubuntu.org
<skramer_> FireCrotch: I just wonder what should be my password, then
<skramer_> FireCrotch: I never needed to give a password
<ryan_> idk if i do or not then. im not that educated on anything with linux
<FireCrotch> skramer_: did you ever register your nickname? skramer is registered, since about a year ago, I'm assuming this was you.
<skramer_> FireCrotch: I'm not sure if I did...
<FireCrotch> skramer_: you probably had to enter your password into quassel when you set up quassel
<FireCrotch> skramer_: if so, it's likely saved in quassel, so you can try just closing and restarting it - it should automatically set you up :)
<Ahmed> Hi
<ryan_> hello
<skramer_> FireCrotch: ok, I'll try again
<skramer_> FireCrotch: I already re-started, but NickServ still complaining...
<Guest14268> What is GDebi Package installer (gdebi-KDE)
<skramer_> FireCrotch: and whenever I start Quassel, I get the underscore at the end of my nick
<\Ahmed> Guest 14268 is me :)
<maco> Guest83539: the program that pops up to install software when you double click on a .deb
<maco> bah
<ryan_> ok :)
<maco> \Ahmed: that was at you
<\Ahmed> Okay thanks
<\Ahmed> yeah :)
<\Ahmed> Okay one more thing
<ryan_> wow
<\Ahmed> I have just installed ubuntu yesterday and i heard the upcoming release will be soon so do i have to format again to install Lynx or will i get that by updating ?
<maco> \Ahmed: youre on 9.10?
<\Ahmed> Yeah
<maco> the updater will offer to take you up to it then
<\Ahmed> Ubuntu 9.10 KK
<\Ahmed> So how many MB ? will it be any idea ? cause at the moment i am having a slower connection
<\Ahmed> The same way like now updater says Ubuntu 9.10 availble ? so its gonna add Lynx soon, right ?
<iconmefisto> \Ahmed: lynx? you mean the browser?
<FireCrotch> skramer_: if you're the one who registered the nick (which I would assume you are if you've been using it) and you're not able to identify, you might have to get a Freenode staff member to help you out
<\Ahmed> NO no i meant the new Lucid Lynx Long term licence etc i dont know it well
<skramer_> FireCrotch: and how do I do that? how to contact them?
<\Ahmed> I'm thinking to switch to it when its gonna be on updater as that guy wrote me up there
<maco> <-- chick
<skramer_> FireCrotch: I also wonder why there is no "setup" of my nick in Quassel
<maco> iconmefisto: \Ahmed means lucid
<iconmefisto> \Ahmed: yes, it will be available some time in april.
<skramer_> FireCrotch: there is only the nckname, but no further options except rename it or delete it
<skramer_> FireCrotch: nothing about password, etc.
<maco> FireCrotch: on the server you can set a nickserv password
<maco> er..
<maco> skramer_: that was at you
<\Ahmed> Yeah i see but what i wanna know is, will i able to install it through updates as installing KDE (cause i have installed it once) SO is it the very same way ?
<\Ahmed> :)
<maco> skramer_: go to networks in your configuration, then go to "auto identify" tab and you can check "nickserv" and give it the password
<\Ahmed> OMG everyone is a geek in here :P
<maco> \Ahmed: the updater will offer you both normal updates for the current version and the option to upgrade to the new release
<FireCrotch> it looks like "skramer" is identified right now though
<iconmefisto> \Ahmed: you can download the lucid (10.04) iso and install it, or you can upgrade your current 9.10 install
<\Ahmed> Oh thank you :)
<\Ahmed> Is it the name in full (Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) Alpha 1) ??
<\Ahmed> Which messenger (msn) can i use a webcam on cause i do know the hardware is been installed cause it was connected to the pc while installing ubuntu but how do i use it ?
<iconmefisto> \Ahmed: almost. the "alpha" part means it is a pre-release version that you can download and install now
<maco> \Ahmed: well beta 1 is coming out tomorrow
<skramer_> FireCrotch: it still gives me the underscore :-(
<maco> \Ahmed: lucid lynx is the development codename. officially, its just plain "10.04" once the final release is out, though you'll see people keep referring to it as "lucid"
<maco> \Ahmed: kopete (default im client) should work with webcams for msn, i think
<iconmefisto> maco: no, even after release it is still known as lucid lynx. just as 9.10 is known as karmic koala
<maco> \Ahmed: though whether your webcam is supported could be a different question
<skramer_> maco: ok, I found that setting
<maco> iconmefisto: its not *supposed* to be
<maco> iconmefisto: because thats just the development codename. its just that we're all stubborn and keep calling it that ;-)
<\Ahmed> Okay Maco :)
<iconmefisto> maco: how so? it is not a dev only codename at all
<skramer_> maco: but I guess the password I gave is not correct
<maco> iconmefisto: some folks, like crimsun, refuse to call released versions by anything other than version number
<skramer_> maco: because I still get the underscore at the end of my nickname
<maco> skramer_: might need to talk to freenode staff about a password reset then
<\Ahmed> i used to use kopete but i couldnt really find much in that cause of having SO MANY OPTIONS and i am sticking to Empathy, WILL anyone tell me how to disable the SAVE CHAT on empathy ?
<skramer_> maco: how to contact them?
<maco> iconmefisto: i think its silly as the names are cuter, but *shrug* you'll run into such people sometimes
<maco> skramer_: #freenode
<maco> \Ahmed: empathy only does webcam for xmpp/googletalk
<skramer_> maco: k, thanks
<maco> \Ahmed: msg webcam support exists in the codebase, but its compiled out of ubuntu's version because it makes empathy crash
<iconmefisto> maco: if you do this command in konsole, it will show the codename of the release you are running: lsb_release -c
<maco> iconmefisto: so?
<maco> the official name is simply 9.10 or 10.04
<\Ahmed> Oh well
<maco> i do keep calling them by the adjectives
<\Ahmed> So isnt there any messenger that the webcam works on (MSN)
<iconmefisto> maco: it's not a dev codename. it is the *official* codename of the version, dev version or released version
<\Ahmed> Apart from gmail
<maco> but  like i said, i can thnk of at least one dev who is anal about that being a development codename
<FireCrotch> Do you call Windows 7 "Vienna" ?
<\Ahmed> firecrotch: NO
<buckethead> I call it "crap" personally, FireCrotch.
<maco> or call Windows Vista "Longhorn"
<\Ahmed> Hey well It's not crap :P i'm on windows from a very long time !
<buckethead> I prefer names personally, I love to get numbers backwards.
<iconmefisto> maco: it is the dev codename, as well as the release codename
<\Ahmed> And by the way all the viruses and keyloggers works perfectly haah on windows
<iconmefisto> maco: does it get a new codename after release? no
<\Ahmed> Anyone knows what's the most secure OS in Linux ? Mandriva ubuntu fedora ? etc
<FireCrotch> iconmefisto: If you read the press release for 9.10, you'll note that nowhere in there is it called "Karmic Koala"
<FireCrotch> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-910
<buckethead> I'm pretty sure that picking a distro based on security is overkill. Between iptables, apparmor, and a good password policy, you should be pretty well set.
<\Ahmed> Anyone here is a cracker ?
<iconmefisto> FireCrotch: so you're saying 9.10 is not codenamed karmic koala? this is ridiculous!
<maco> iconmefisto: it was. but now it's 9.10.
<\Ahmed> hahaha iconmefisto ! HUH
<FireCrotch> \Ahmed: We don't discuss those kinds of activities in official Ubuntu channels.
<FireCrotch> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<iconmefisto> maco: if you do lsb_release -c  why does it show "karmic"
<maco> iconmefisto: because they dont bother to change it at release
<FireCrotch> iconmefisto: you can get the same sort of result in Windows 7 probably :) from some Windows command, of course
<iconmefisto> maco: what you are saying is what is called unfalsifiable
<FireCrotch> Maybe win7 is a bad example since that was also the codename at one point
<jery> kubuntu kde is to slow
<smokealot> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/release/
<smokealot> was someone looking for the dvd link ?
<iconmefisto> maco: notice the url above? it says karmic/release
<jery> Is some one know how to setup oracle at kubuntu ?
<FireCrotch> jery: what are the specs of your computer?
<FireCrotch> iconmefisto: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/9.10/release/ notice the url? it says 9.10
<FireCrotch> and goes to the same place :)
<llutz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala
<FireCrotch> Why the heck are we arguing about what the "right" name is for ubuntu releases
<iconmefisto> FireCrotch: right, there is a version number and a codename. the only codename 9.10 has is karmic, before and after release
<FireCrotch> Codenames are used for one purpose and one purpose only - because humans are better at remembering names than they are at remembering numbers
<iconmefisto> sigh
<Biosftw> hey i got a problem: It seems I am unable to change my clock
<corigo> Hey, where can I find the PPA for 4.4.1?
<FireCrotch> Biosftw: Right click the clock -> Adjust Date/Time
<FireCrotch> Biosftw: Have you tried that already?
<Biosftw> yeah : P but after i set auto adjust or change it manually and pressing apply
<Biosftw> the apply button switches to grayscale and nothing happend
<buckethead> corigo: Check the topic.
<corigo> Yes, buckethead, I want to get the ppa's for my Kubuntu 9.10 so I can upgrade to KDE 4.4.1
<iconmefisto> corigo: https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/
<FireCrotch> Biosftw: I see the issue. Does it say at the topic "You are not allowed to save the configuration"
<FireCrotch> topic -> top
<Biosftw> as i see... nope
<Biosftw> nothing happens
<Biosftw> just the color of the apply button changes : P
<FireCrotch> I believe this is definitely a bug - when you try to change the date/time, it should prompt you for your password
<buckethead> kubuntu-backports is where I found mine.
<FireCrotch> Since changing the system time requires root privileges
<Biosftw> ah ok FireCrotch do you know the command for the clock changing dialog? so i could start it via sudo
<corigo> thnx
<FireCrotch> Biosftw: To be honest, I'm not sure what it is. it's part of kcontrol though, so starting that with kdesudo should work
<\Ahmed> Does ubuntu have any firewall kinda ? or how do i consider it that its SAFE ? :)
<buckethead> ufw is a front-end to iptables.
<buckethead> Its pretty good, for a CLI interface.
<FireCrotch> Biosftw: alternately, you can set the date/time from the command line, with the date command
<jery> how can i eable 3D view ?
<buckethead> Apparently there are two good firewall front ends (hooray for google) - guarddog and firestarter
<iconmefisto> Biosftw: kdesudo kcmshell4 clock
<Biosftw> iconmefisto:  thx worked (except the automatical setup but nvm)
<iconmefisto> Biosftw: you mean set time and date automatically? you should be able to set that without kdesudo (that is, just from systemsettings, or right-click the clock in the panel)
<Biosftw> iconmefisto:  didnt work as FireCrotch there should be something like a prompt asking for root password... but nothing appears
<iconmefisto> gotta go Biosftw. back in about an hour if you want to wait
<Biosftw> it is not that important
<Biosftw> so bz
<vbgunz> Is there a trusted repo that would allow me to stay on the cutting edge of the nvidia binary for Ubuntu?
<vbgunz> something that wouldn't hopefully conflict with my other packages. just the latest nvidia binary
<areichman> vbgunz: I think that the nvidia driver is too closely linked to particular versions of other things to make that possible
<vbgunz> areichman: I usually check nvidia.com/drivers for the latest and usually install without a problem. I am on 9.04 and am right now checking out envyng and it is showing me the latest driver to actually be an older driver. I'd just like to take that checking out the way :/
<areichman> vbgunz: I'm not sure, I just know that I've run into problems from installing the drivers, gotten incompatible versions and not been able to get X to start
<vbgunz> areichman: yeah I ran into that in older versions of ubuntu. lately probably since 8.10 I've had nothing but luck with the nvidia binaries
<areichman> I haven't upgraded from the default ones for a few versions now :-)
<jery> KDE with ubuntu is very very slow...
<buckethead> jery: Why do you pop in, throw something like that out, and then leave?
<buckethead> I think thats about the third time today i've seen this?
<chris____> how do i make a key combination to open konsole?
<jery> buckethead ,cause i need logout kDE and log in with gnome
<jery> maybe i need add RAM UP TO 4G
<bottiger> I've tried to manage my start-up services with both "rcconf" and "bum" to make some services start (or not start) automatically. However, it simply does not work. If I disable "mysql" it shows up as disables in both rcconf and bum, but it still starts up when I boot
<bottiger> any idea what the problem could be?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> I have just installed ATI's crystal center and its saying amdxdg-su  NO SUCH FILE and i can't open it shows an error and NO ati driver found (when the 3D is working)
<lukefeil> hi
<lukefeil> is OpenOffice3.2 stable under kubuntu?
<skramer_> anybody here who knows how to configure the filter rules in KMail?
<skramer_> which ones have to be first and which ones can be later
<apricot> got a problem with synergy - in opensuse it did work. noe I set up a server in Kubuntu 9.10 and the same windows-XP clients. in the windows clients I always get: 'failed to connect to server: The attempt to connect was forcefully rejected'
<lukefeil> does someone have experience with OpenOffice3.2 and Kubuntu9.10 ?
<benishor> hello
<benishor> I have kubuntu 9.10 running on an Asus K50IJ series laptop. Does anybody know of a way to disable touchpad taps? it's really frustrating
<benishor> I experimented removing the psmouse module and while it is better, I would still want to use the touchpad, except not have taps interpreted as clicks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<Matisse> I'm experiencing some problems since i upgraded to KDE 4.4. I got 2 tasklines and kwin is crashing = no window borders (those with close- and maximize-button)
<TheGrammarFreak> Yo
<TheGrammarFreak> When I have amarok running my 'h' key won't work
<TheGrammarFreak> any ideas anyone?
<TheGrammarFreak> Kubuntu 10.04 alpha3
<ubuntu> Hello Every1
<TheGrammarFreak> Anyone? Any ideas why this would be?
<TheGrammarFreak> And my alt-tab switcher has gone, if anyone knows about that
<spirov92> any X gurus here? I'm following http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/03/multi-touch-for-anyall-synaptics.html to get multitouch gestures
<spirov92> thescrolling and double taps seem to work, but I want to make 2-finger tap a right click
<Matisse> I'm experiencing some problems since i upgraded to KDE 4.4. I got 2 tasklines and kwin is crashing (= no window borders those with close- and maximize-button)
<spirov92> Matisse: the 2 taskbars seem to be caused by a second pannel being added by the default config, I saw that too
<Matisse> spirov92, do you know where this config file is?
<robin0800> spirov92: there is a touchpad package for kde that can be configured under the mouse settings not sure its installed by default
<spirov92> Matisse: just right-click on the cashew of the extra panel and choose to delete it
<spirov92> robin0800: I'll look for that, thanks
<benishor> robin0800: do you know what that package is ? I want to disable touchpad taps
<robin0800> no do a google search or aptitude search perhaps
<benishor> what keywords?
<robin0800> benishor: theres this but not sure if this is it kcm-touchpad
<spirov92> robin0800: can you tell me what repository kcm-touchpad was in? I want it, but I can't find it
<Matisse> thx spirov92
<robin0800> spirov92: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=113335
<spirov92> robin0800: thanks
<spirov92> thanks to whoever mentioned kcm_touchpad, it does exactly what I need]
<spirov92> hi, how can I check the md5 of a cd?
<genii> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<spirov92> genii: thanks
<genii> np
<marc-andre> what do i need to do before i change a gfx cart (from Nvidia to ATI) to avoid a broken xserver ?
<genii> marc-andre: I'd suggest to move /etc/X11/xorg.conf to something like /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia     and then remove with purge the nvidia driver you are using
<marc-andre> genii: thx, will try that
<vertago1> Did anyone install the kernal 2.6.31-20?
<vertago1> *kernel
<zen933k> Hello Kubuntu Pros: I have Ubuntu Netbook installed on my netbook and want to use Plasma Netbook, is there a package name someone can provide me with that will set me up? Or do I have to go through the KDE website and compile it myself?
<zen933k> Er, maybe I found it
<shadeslayer> zen933k: kubuntu-netbook
<bardack> hi
<bardack> i have a problem: I have upgrade amarok from 2.2 to 2.3, but after reboot plasma crashes!
<bardack> what must I do?
<goodtime> i wish the oled versioin of amarok was still available
<goodtime> older*
<goodtime> i hate the new one
<goodtime> me i just run vlc
<bardack> eh!
<BluesKaj> yeah, so do I altho I tried the newest amarok and it's much better now then previous versions
<bardack> infact...
<bardack> but now how can I do to start plasma?
<bardack> if I start it in konsole (plasma-desktop) it crashes however...
<ubuntu> hi
<bardack> I have followed this guide http://digitizor.com/2010/03/11/how-to-install-amarok-2-3-beta-1-altered-state-in-kubuntu-9-10/
<ubuntu> i can't enable the (extra visual effect) after installing the updates :)
<ubuntu> ANy option
<TheGrammarFreak> Would it be possible to do a google search from the alt-f2 thing?
<BluesKaj> TheGrammarFreak,  no, it's for your files not the web
<ubuntu> Hello
<TheGrammarFreak> Damn, will the functionality ever be added do you know? Or is there an addon to do it? I'm using the netbook version and it would be really cool
<bardack> I have even remove .kde in my home...but restarting kmd plasma crashes always
<BluesKaj> TheGrammarFreak, for files in the repositories do sudp aptitude search nameofapp in the terminal
<TheGrammarFreak> ubuntu, you have the correct graphics drivers yeah?
<BluesKaj> sudo
<ubuntu> It was working until i installed that studpid ATI crystal center
<ubuntu> from software center
<ubuntu> HUH
<ulysses> BluesKaj: You don't need sudo if you want to search for packages, just use "aptitude search" or "apt-cache search".
<BluesKaj> ulysses, ok, then why didn'y you tell TheGrammarFreak , instead of correcting me ? :)
<TheGrammarFreak> I got it, dw
<TheGrammarFreak> I'm competent enough to know when to use sudo
<TheGrammarFreak> :P
<TheGrammarFreak> I can't find anything, oh well
<TheGrammarFreak> IS there a feature request thing, either for KDE or kubuntu?
<TheGrammarFreak> Where I can ask for this?
<BluesKaj> ok, TheGrammarFreak then do your aplications searches in your package manager the terminal or even google-linux on the net
<BluesKaj> btw TheGrammarFreak , what exactly are you searching for
<TheGrammarFreak> The ability to google search from the alt-f2 dialogue
<TheGrammarFreak> For example, type "google hello world" into it and it starts firefox and does the search
<James147> TheGrammarFreak: typeing in gg:test   works as well
<ulysses> What about this? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/SearchMoid?content=99460
<ubuntu> how to download ATI's driver for ubuntu
<ubuntu> ?
<TheGrammarFreak> Aha! the gg thing, I'd never come across this
<TheGrammarFreak> That's a step in the right direction, can it open firefox instead of konqueror?
<James147> TheGrammarFreak: Mine opens chrome so i would think so
<TheGrammarFreak> Ok
<BluesKaj> alt f2 is a the run command box , it'd meant for launching apps and files not webapps
<TheGrammarFreak> BluesKaj, indeed it is, but as Jmes147 has pointed out the gg command allows you to google, just as I had wanted
<TheGrammarFreak> James even
<James147> BluesKaj: its more then just ment for running apps, its can do many other things like change power profile, open songs in amarok and many many more
<BluesKaj> ok, weird  I just launch the browser
<BluesKaj> why not just use the app ? I don't get it ...anyway to each his own.
<James147> click the "?" (on 4.4 not sure about 4.3) and you can see all the things it can do
<ubuntu> ATI grapics driver installer ? NAME ? please
<ubuntu> :)
<TheGrammarFreak> I often launch a browser to search something, that is two command almost, one to start firefox, on to google. I have reduced this to one command
<BluesKaj> TheGrammarFreak, are you KB purist ?
<TheGrammarFreak> BluesKaj, KB?
<BluesKaj> keyboard
<TheGrammarFreak> Got it working if firefox, thanks for your help James147
<TheGrammarFreak> It's quicker than a mouse
<James147> TheGrammarFreak: No problem
<TheGrammarFreak> By a long shiot
<James147> TheGrammarFreak: Using "Web Shortcuts" you can define your own as well for searching other sites
<TheGrammarFreak> I prefer to type commands than to navigating through a menu, but I like a GUI. So the alt-f2 dialogue is a good compromise
<BluesKaj> I still don't get it , you gotta use alt+F2 so where's the saving in strokes or clicks ?
<TheGrammarFreak> I'll bet you anything I can get around my pc quicker than you can. After a while of doing it pressing alt-f2 is as natural as moving your mouse to the bottol right for the menu.
<daskreech> bigbrovar: ping
<TheGrammarFreak> So it takes no longer
<TheGrammarFreak> So, if you have a maximised window, as I do now, you have to click the menu button, find firefox, wait for it to start, search (assuming a search engine is your homepage) and you'ree there.
<ubuntu> How to install the graphics driver for ATI it was working before :) any help
<TheGrammarFreak> I hit alt-f2, type "gg: search terms" then enter
<TheGrammarFreak> And I'm done
<TheGrammarFreak> ubuntu, how did you do it before?
<BluesKaj> so what , how much time do you really save...is this a pi**ing contest or something ...if I'm  missing some then please clue me in ? :)
<TheGrammarFreak> I save a few seconds
<BluesKaj> wow
<James147> BluesKaj: TheGrammarFreak: It dosen't really matter all that dose is if your happy using it the way you want to
<TheGrammarFreak> Indeed, I'm sorry if I seem a bit defensive or harsh, it's been a tough day for me
<BluesKaj> I'd sooner help ppl with real problems :)
<TheGrammarFreak> Help ubuntu then
<TheGrammarFreak> They've been asking for help with their ATI thing for a while now
<BluesKaj> I let the ati users do that , I use nvidia
<TheGrammarFreak> Lol, same
<daskreech> bigbrovar: requesting a redent on http://identi.ca/notice/24882832 :-) Thanks
<daskreech> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheGrammarFreak> I have another problem then, my alt-tab switcher has stopped, any ideas?
<Apsel> Hi All: i am new in Linux. i just installed kubuntu 9.10 on my computer. i also installed a software for viewing the TV. but i cannot scan for channels, i cannot watch the TV. may someone help me please?
<slow-motion> hi
<TheGrammarFreak> Apsel, you have a TV tuner in your PC yeah?
<daskreech> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Apsel> My TV card is PC TV PCI/7130 PAL TVFM
<BluesKaj> Apsel,  which software did you install on kubuntu for your tv card?
<TheGrammarFreak> Hmm, well I've never done TV on my PC, so I am of limited use. But drivers, or lack thereof, spring to mind
<Apsel> TheGrammarFreak: i tried Klear; TVtime and Kafeine
<eirann> nickserv help
<TheGrammarFreak> That's just the front-end software though, isn't it? If it's not I'm sorry. Again, I can't help much, I can only point out the usual suspects for things not working in linux. Try a googlesearch for the linux drivers of that card
<BluesKaj> Apsel, are you sure that's the actual name of your tv card?
<Apsel> TheGrammarFreak: how can i install the drivers?
<Apsel> yes this is what is labeled on the package: PC TV PCI/7130
<TheGrammarFreak> Try hitting the k menu icon, going to system the drivers
<TheGrammarFreak> See if anything pops up there
<BluesKaj> Apsel, try, lspci | grep TV , in the terminal
<daskreech> DVB should work on kaffiene
<\Ahmed> Hello
<Apsel>  BluesKaj: i tried it, no result
<\Ahmed> how to reinstall the graphic drivers and reinstall all at once :)
<daskreech> \Ahmed: you mean reinstall Kubuntu and the driver in one go?
<BluesKaj> ok Apsel do lspci , look for a pci card with someting like tv controller
<Apsel> but this is what i get when i just run lspci : 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
<Apsel> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Apsel> 00:06.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P Processor to I/O Memory Interface (rev 02)
<Apsel> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<Apsel> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<Apsel> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
<Apsel> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
<FloodBotK1> Apsel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SiVA_> what is a better supported laptop video card for linux, ATI Radeon or GeForce GT240M
<daskreech> Radeon is a brand not a video card
<ikonia> intel is very good support, nvidia is also a safer choice
<SiVA_> I'm looking for a new laptop, and I figure the video card is 50% of the problem with most of my current crashing issues
<bardack> How can I do downgrading from kde 4.4 to 4.3?
<TheGrammarFreak> Bardack, why?
<SiVA_> sorry, thats an ATI HD 4670
<ikonia> bardack: remove the 4.4 packages, install 4.3
<ikonia> SiVA_: ATI support is still very poor
<\Ahmed> No wel its not that i mean it was just my mistake :)
<ulysses> My ATI X200M works very well on Karmic:)
<daskreech> bardack: remove the kdelibs then remove the KDE 4.4 repos and install kubuntu-desktop. Hope you backed up your ~/.kde directory
<TheGrammarFreak> SiVA: go nividia
<\Ahmed> Nvidia is supporetd
<\Ahmed> ?
<SiVA_> ok... so, for the laptop owners here, what laptop brand do you prefer ?
<TheGrammarFreak> Asus
<ikonia> SiVA_: that is offtopic for this channel
<ulysses> I used Acer, Lenovo, both are very good with Kubuntu
<TheGrammarFreak> I'll meet you in the offtopic on SiVA
<BluesKaj> Apsel, your tv card is apci card , right ?
<bardack> one moment...my problem is: I have installed amarok 2.3 after launching this command -> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<bardack> but now plasma crashes always
<daskreech> bardack: did you check if it's one of your applets that haven't been upgraded?
<SiVA_> I have an aweful time with my m1330 dell. daily crashes, lockups, etc... ok, sorry for off topic
<michal_> siema
<bardack> daskreech: I don't know how I do it...my idea was upgrade amarok from 2.2 to 2.3
<Apsel> BluesKaj:my TV card is PCI/7130
<Apsel> BluesKaj:i don't know if it is the same with apci
<TheGrammarFreak> I'm off, fare thee well
<BluesKaj> Apsel, sorry I meant pci , and PCI7130 is a totally new to me.
<Apsel> this is what i get at the last line when i run lspci : Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<Apsel> BluesKaj: oh yes it is a PCI card
<BluesKaj> Apsel, aha , you tracked down the chip , good ...that one should work with tvtime
<bardack> Is there a manner to disable backports and return system to first state?
<bardack> the problem is only plasma because if in terminal I launch chorme or konsol or ALT+F2 all start and work...
<Apsel> BluesKaj: but it did not work. Maybe the driver is not installed. how can i know that?
<bardack> but after login I have black screen due to plasma crash
<koniu> polacy?
<Apsel> BluesKaj: i tried dmesg and lspci
<BluesKaj> Apsel, open your package manager and look search for Philips SAA7130
<Apsel> i did it using "Adept" it cannot find it
<Apsel> BluesKaj: i search for Philips SAA7130, but no result
<BluesKaj> Apsel, how did you try to make tvtime work the first time?
<Apsel> BluesKaj: it never worked
<Apsel> BluesKaj: only with xp
<BluesKaj> Apsel, I mean in kubuntu
<Apsel> BluesKaj: i have tried Kaffeine, Tvtime and klear. None of them work
<BluesKaj> kaffiene is only a video player not a tv tuner driver
<Apsel> BluesKaj: none of these software work with my kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Apsel, how did you try to make tvtime "work" ?
<daskreech> bardack: and you pulled in all of KDE 4.4?
<daskreech> bardack: what version of KDe 4.4 ?
<daskreech> bardack: have you tried resetting Plasma?
<BluesKaj> well, I have to go ..bbl
<Apsel> BluesKaj:i just installed it using the command "apt-get install tvtime"
<Apsel> anyone who can help: but when i try to run tvtime it does not not load the application
<daskreech> Apsel: run it from the command line it will give you an aerror
<Apsel> daskreech: this is what i get : Utilise tvtime 1.0.2.
<Apsel> Lit la configuration depuis /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<Apsel> Lit la configuration depuis /root/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<Apsel> xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<Apsel> *** tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card
<Apsel> *** driver.  If you are using an older NVIDIA card (TNT2), then
<FloodBotK1> Apsel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daskreech> Apsel: You need a driver that supports an overlay
<genii> Apsel: You had already other warnings not to spam the channel and to use the pastebin website. Please pay attention or you will be booted.
<Apsel> daskreech: Thank you. how can i know what the appropriate driver is? and how can i install it?
<Apsel> genii: i am sorry! i will take not
<Apsel> genii:i will take note
<genii> Apsel: Thank you.
<Apsel> genii: You are welcome
<Apsel> Please may someone help me to know how install a driver that supports an overlay? my tv card is PCI/7130
<Apsel> i am not able to run TVtime or any other TV program on my computer. i am using kubuntu 9.10
<daskreech> Apsel: Video card
<daskreech> not TV card
<bardack> daskreech: how can I do to resetting plasma?
<daskreech> bardack: mkdir ~/plasmabkup && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasm* ~/plasmabkup
<Apsel> daskreech: Please, how can i know what video card is installed ? how can i install the appropriate driver?
<daskreech> Apsel: lshw -C video
<Apsel> daskreech: Thank you. This is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bardack> daskreech: kde is 4.4.1
 * genii hands Apsel a delicious cookie for using the pastebin
<Apsel> genii: thank you :)
<daskreech> Apsel: A real link would have been more helpful but thanks for remembering to use pastebin :)
<genii> daskreech: Ah, I see now they didn't give the specific page within pastebin
<daskreech> genii: Yep but you can give juice with cookies when Apsel does so it's a good strategy
<Apsel> daskreech & genii: sorry! this is my first time on the forum!
<daskreech> Apsel: Welcome then!
<Apsel> daskreech: thank you
<genii> Apsel: No worries, everyone was at one time a new user. When you put something to the pastebin website, make sure to give us the specific page which it is on, is all
<Apsel> genii: like this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/397375/
<genii> Apsel: Yes, exactly :)
 * genii breaks out the juice!
<Apsel> genii: Thanks :)
<Apsel> genii & daskreech: do you have any idea of how i can install the appropriate driver that will allow me watch the tv on my kubuntu please?
<daskreech> >_<
<daskreech> I'll check but I think that driver for that intel chipset was behaving very badly in 9.10
<olskolirc> im on Intrepid and I want to download just kpackagekit where do I get it please?
<daskreech> !info kpackagekit intrepid
<ubottu> Package kpackagekit does not exist in intrepid
<daskreech> oh
<olskolirc> i got it
<olskolirc> file extension is 7z now I have to find out how to install it
<Apsel> daskreech: i don't know if this can help. this is what i get about my tv driver. please is there any problem with the driver? http://paste.ubuntu.com/397390/
<daskreech> olskolirc: That's a 7zip file you can install 7zip or just the unzip utilty if you like
<olskolirc> thanks
<daskreech> Apsel: That's your Sound card
<Apsel> daskreech: sorry this the good link http://paste.ubuntu.com/397391/
<daskreech> Apsel: Actually you know where you could hang out a little? #myth-tv
<daskreech> or #mythbuntu
<daskreech> #myth-tv has huuuuge experience with TV cards
<Apsel> daskreech: thanks i will try
<genii> Apsel: I'm pretty sure your card uses the saa1734 driver. You may need to specify additionally in modprobe.d the exact card type with something like:   saa1734 card=42   (as an example)
<daskreech> genii: I think it's card=75
<Apsel> genii: Thank you. how can i do it from the Konsole?
<daskreech> genii: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1189681 to see if that is any help
<genii> daskreech: I have an USB tv adapter which uses this saa1730, the card number in it's case was 42 which is why I used it in the example
<daskreech> genii: Ah Ok :)
<mateusz_> hi
<mateusz_> są tu jacyś polacy???
<Mamarok> !pl | mateusz_
<ubottu> mateusz_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<meero> hi, is there already tool to check fragmentation on EXT4?
<genii> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<human> Gentlemen, I need help how can I install an English version of the program from *.deb file using dpkg?
<human> I have downloaded blobwars-1.17 from sourcefourrge and it has problem with russian language, utf-8 two-bytes symbols are shown as two ISO symbols
<human> help me to make english installation, please!
<genii> human: When a program is packaged with multiple languages, it usually will try to determine from the language installed on the system which language to install itself. As far as i know there is no dpkg option to extract only a particular language
<human> I have not found this option too
<genii> human: You can temporarily set the system language to something else, install, then switch the language back
<human> genii, that's good idea?
<human> genii, do you know how to do it not harmfully for my system?
<genii> human: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<human> genii, thanks
<shaullx1> i dont see any wireless networks to connect to
<shaullx1> while in gnome i dont have that problem
<shaullx1> someone?
<genii> shaullx1: The KDE network manager is notoriously bad. Perhaps consider using wicd instead
<Guest31134> #italiancubeclan
<genii> Guest31134: Perhaps you need a:  /join                before that channel name
<deokanon> hello everyone, it's a good day outside... i have a problem, i have upgraded my linux image but it doesn't show up in grub menu... i had to manually modify /boot/grub/grub.cfg... is there a way to configure the system to do it automatically?
<deokanon> for the next update that is
<genii> shaullx1: Please do not private message me. wicd is in the repositories, just use Software Centre or KPackagekit or whatever you prefer to install it
<shaullx1> i cant im offline in kde
<shaullx1> i wanna use my onkey to transfer it
<genii> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<deokanon> is it a sign there's a problem when linux doesn't automatically configure itself to load the linux image in grub menu? do i always have to change the lines in grub.cfg on every update?
<human> genii
<human> genii, I have installed it with changed LANG variable, but it still shows russian characters incorrectly, but it shows english characters correctly if I change LANG to us_US.UTF-8
<human_> how to make aplication to be launched as english without changing the LANG globally?
<daskreech> deokanon: you have some problems with the install of the kernel it looks like
<daskreech> deokanon: Or you told dpkg to not update grub
<daskreech> deokanon: It should run sudo update-grub post install of the kernel. You can do that yourself if you like
<deokanon> daskreech: thanks... it's strange though menu.ls upgraged itself and after i edited a couple of lines in grub.cfg, the new kernel shows up and it boots quite nicely....:(
<genii> human_: Hm. I'm not certain if this can be done. It is outside the scope of my knowledge.
<daskreech> human_: if it has a language setting in it's config you can probably change it there
<genii> human_: Is your normal Russian LANG an UTF-8 variant?
<deokanon> daskreech: i'm going to look into that dpkg thing you suggested
<human_> genii, yes, but blobwars-1.17 I have downloaded from their site is not working correctly. And the repository version has no sound.
<deokanon> daskreech: any advice where i can start?
<genii> human_: I would suggest to report this as a bug to the developers of blobwars
<deokanon> daskreech:noob here
<human_> genii, you are going to do it by yourself?
<genii> human_: No, i suggest yopu file your own bug report, at: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=add&group_id=294610&atid=1244297
<djustice> genii: woot
<genii> human_: Category to report the bug in would be "translation"
<human_> genii, thank you, I have also described my problem at the parallelreality site.
<daskreech> deokanon: it's the normal update process. If you changed the grub menu by hand it will ask if it should update it or leave it alone. You probably said leave it alone
<daskreech> !find blobwars
<ubottu> Found: blobwars, blobwars-data
<daskreech> Hmm no blobwars-music
<human_> genii, it is pretty ty be an Englishman or an American((( No translation problem))
<genii> daskreech: The latest version with Ubuntu is 1.14, he is trying 1.17
<human_> ubottu, this package from repository is going without music
<CartoonCat> hello
<st4aluck> hi
<CartoonCat> anyone ever got gphoto2 to work in ptp mode, or gphotofs ? the camera is seen on the usb port but nothing else happens when it is plugged in
<daskreech> genii: Still no music package. That might need looking into
<daskreech> Depends on if you have libptp
<CartoonCat> daskreech: one would assume that is a depends for when you install gphoto2 now wouldnt you?
<CartoonCat> sine thats WHAT gphoto2 does....
<human_> ubottu, this is the latest version http://www.parallelrealities.co.uk/download/blobwars/blobwars-1.17-1.i386.deb
<genii> human_: ubottu is only a tool we use here, not a person :)
<human_> ubottu, but it is not correctly working with UTF-8
<human_> :)
<Apsel> please can someone help me ? i installed mythtv but i cannot have the TV. the program says "mythtv has no capture card defined"
<deokanon> genii: who is "he" trying 1.17?
<human_> Apsel, I use vlc))
<CartoonCat> daskreech: aptitude finds nothing called libptp, does it have another name
<Apsel> when i run "scantv" i got this message "device has no tuner"
<human_> deokanon I am trying blobwars 1.17
<CartoonCat> Apsel: what tuner device do you have
<deokanon> ah
<Apsel> CartoonCat: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130
<deokanon> human: interesting game
<deokanon> thanks everyone
<CartoonCat> Apsel: you need the V4L drivers, and the wiis are in the process of being merged
<human_> genii
<genii> human_: ?
<Apsel> CartoonCat: how can i get and install the v4l drivers please?
<daskreech> CartoonCat: It's been rolled into libgphoto2 it seems
<human_> Gentlemen, I have found the solution. It is to type " LANG=en_EN.UTF-8 blobwars" in terminal. After blobwars closing the LANG variable is switching back to previous))))
<human_> But Blobwars 1.17 still has a UTF-8 bug((
<genii> human_: Since it is not a version which is yet in Ubuntu repositories, any bugs it may have are not the problem of Ubuntu support
<genii> ( yet )
<CartoonCat> daskreech: yea, and the gui part is gtkam (installing that)
<CartoonCat> Apsel: google, V4L in kubuntu is a PITA, i duno tried to help a friend do it and i wont be trying that again
<human_> genii, I have understood it, but the version in the repo is soundless and it is not cool to play blobwars without sound))
<human_> genii, thank you
<CartoonCat> human_what version are you seeing ?
<human_> Gentlemen, good bye, I am to sleep))
<Apsel> CartoonCat:ok. thanks
<genii> human_: The repository version you can report a bug against in this matter.
<human_> CartoonCat, 1.17
<CartoonCat> Apsel: sorry, some things i just can not do over irc, in person, maybe, still dislike V4L + Kubuntu =\
<CartoonCat> human_: im seeing 1.11
<daskreech> V4L is in a pretty sad state but better than most other efforts outside of vlc
<CartoonCat> daskreech: thats likely a fair assumption. the main issue <I> have is that kubuntu doesnt support /proc/config.gz and that is a very important thing to have when the config used is not available
<daskreech> CartoonCat: bug it?
<gkffjcs> hey all, where does kdm store it's xauth file?
<gkffjcs> Or the other thing, how do I disable access control on my xserver?
<daskreech> man xhost
<gkffjcs> will using xhost also set my server to listen for external connections, I don't want that, I just want acces control to be off, for any connection from localhost
<daskreech> Read xhost :)
<daskreech> you can do that
<sertac> hi i want to create an application that can listen a specific event on the os
<sertac> for this purpose dbus seems to be appropriate to me
<sertac> am i right?
<daskreech> sertac: Not certain what you are asking. You want to know if the application should listen on dbus?
<sertac> actually i want to listen for any text selection with some keyboard shortcut
<sertac> for example, let key combination be ctrl-shift, when i select a text in any application with pressing ctrl+shift my app should be noticed
<daskreech> Oh then yes Dbus would be useful
<sertac> but i cannot find any useful docs fo how to do that
<sertac> can you suggest any
<eirann> anyone know a chanell something like flare flare
<daskreech> sertac: what are you programming the application in?
<sertac> c++
<sertac> qt
<daskreech> sertac: #qt  can answer all your questions then
<egem> Hi good day
<daskreech> egem: Hi
<yj_> hello, everyone , i just install KDE4 on my ubuntu 9.10 . It is soooooo cool !
<Typos_King> hehe
<tarzan> Ilsken tarzan här,
<tarzan> GGår verkligen allat ut ut ut ut ut  på Dahöögren. Va fan, hon är ju inte väldens smartaste.
<tarzan> Ops, så illa jag stavade.
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> !se | tarzan
<ubottu> tarzan: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<tarzan> Hm, jag fick reklman  nu....
#kubuntu 2010-03-19
<avihay> umm, skim stoped detecting  the activation shortcut, so I can't switch to japanse. what should I do?
<Typos_King> ?
<Guest48105> yooooooooooooooooo
<poyntz> hi. i was wondering what repo adds kde4 window decos like nitrogen
<Typos_King> you mean, themes?
<poyntz> window decorations
<poyntz> ie, oxygen
<poyntz> *eg
<Typos_King> ohh yes, those are 'themes
<Typos_King> in kde4, you can just go th the Appearance/look and feel, section, and then go the Theme section, it'll load the kde-look.org using krusader and you can check for any you want to install
<Typos_King> erk
<poyntz> Typos_King: ah k. on my last kubuntu karmic install it installed it automatically (with a batch of other updates) it does seem to be automatically doing the same updates this time around
<Typos_King> not using krusader hehe, using Konqueror rather
<poyntz> Typos_King: i wanted the whole batch of updates tho, not just the theme lol
<poyntz> like the most up to date linux-image packages etc
<Typos_King> but I think if you go to kde-look.org using konqueror, you can just click the provided link and it installs the theme
<poyntz> sorry when i said does before i meant doesn't
<poyntz> i wanted the new kde4-plasma updates as well...
<poyntz> Typos_King: infact i think the theme is included in that update
<poyntz> thanks for the help anyway :)
<sithlord48_> can ne one out there help me w/ a quick QT programing question?
<Kamyri> buona sera
<poyntz> is there any way to get running windows to minimise into the app launchers on the task manager panel like they do in win7?
<manu_> alguien habla español???
<weecol> seems quiet today
<weecol> where are you guys from?
<marco> hi all
<Braziloko> anyone here?
<Braziloko> i need help with the ati drivers and the x extensions someone?
<Braziloko> can help me?
<Braziloko> ALO
<schultza> Is there a better IRC for linux (with GUI)?
<gdadheech> hi
<gdadheech> kubuntu is actually quite slow
<solifugus> Question: Does the Kubuntu desktop now have an easy to find/use mechanism to connect to wifi?
<solifugus> That's the main thing keeping me on ubuntu since kde4 made me a refugee..
<iconmefisto> solifugus: knetworkmanager. look for the icon in system tray
<solifugus> ok..  I'll burn and run the livecd version to test it... thanks
<abhifx> on my kde kickoff.. i dont get the shutdown or restart option.. why?
<Alysha> For loads of fun, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> what about pulseaudio, is the pulseaudio server installed default?
<Nyasia> For loads of fun, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<Nyasia> For loads of fun, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<Nyasia> For loads of fun, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<Dayshaun> For loads of fun, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<orb01> noaXess: no, it isn't
<noaXess> orb01: good morning.. so.. what to d
<orb01> noaXess: why do you want to install pulse?
<noaXess> orb01: so.. the new skpe version for linux uses pulseaudio... without, sound is bad, dark voices, slow sound..
<noaXess> have contacted skype support and they have told: Please note that Skype 2.1 will use PulseAudio per default if available.
<noaXess> In order to use ALSA you will have to completely deactivate the  PulseAudio server.
<orb01> noaXess: ALSA is default on Kubuntu 9.10 I believe
<orb01> I'm sure it's possible to set up Pulse, but in my case it breaks my sound
<noaXess> i know.. so.. just conact skype support again.. cause in skype 2.1.0.47 sound work.. but in 2.1.0.81 not :(
<noaXess> so the above answer that skype 2.1 should work with als isn't not really right..
<orb01> noaXess: just use .47 then
<noaXess> yes.. i use it..
<usf> hi,i 'm need to program with java on ubuntu,i ve installed eclipse from the software manager but it  dosen't work
<usf> shall i add sth??
<pietro> hi
<pietro> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bigbrovar> after upgrading to kde4.4 from karmic, it seems the  openoffice-kde integration package is broken as all I get now is some windows 95 looking openoffice or is this just me :S
<jussi01> bigbrovar: just you - is working fine here.
<jussi01> bigbrovar: try changing your theme though
<noaXess> i get this if i want print.. /usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftopdf failed have searched in google, but not really found a solution.. any hint/idea?
<Daughain> I;d just like to know how to get dragon to do something useful. PLaying dvd's would be a good start.
<crk> hello...
<crk> testing
<Daughain> Testing what?
<crk> sorry
<crk> this is my first attempt to use
<crk> Xchat
<crk> :-)
<Daughain> it appears to be working.
<crk> yes :-)
 * Daughain nods.
<bigbrovar> jussi01: hmm does it means it only works with standard theme, and which theme do I change? style theme, icon theme or plasma
<noaXess> is it a bug that "System Activity" CTRL+ESC can't show the cpu %? in top i see that a prozess is using 30%.. but in System Activity not..
<|sysop|> looking for a command line equivalent to dvd95
<|sysop|> I know I can do the transcode utils on the command line, but looking for a more automated solution.
<orb01> |sysop|: xdvdshrink?
<|sysop|> does it work from the command line?
<TheGrammarFreak_> Is it possible to use compiz over kwin?
<bazhang> TheGrammarFreak_, certainly
<TheGrammarFreak_> How?
<bazhang> using ccsm?
<TheGrammarFreak_> What's that?
<bazhang> !ccsm | TheGrammarFreak_
<ubottu> TheGrammarFreak_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<TheGrammarFreak_> Cool, will my PC default to compiz after this?
<gabor_> Hi!
<gabor_> Can you help me with a knetworkmanager related problem?
<gabor_> I'm new here and not sure this is the right forum with my question.
<TheGrammarFreak_> I installed the pacakge, how do I enable compiz? Just change stuff in the settings manager? Or what
<n8w> hey,im usinf kopem script for superkaramba,but it doesnt detect my win partitions(doesnt show how much space ive got left) can i do anythin about it?
<bazhang> TheGrammarFreak_, your best bet for help with compiz is in the channel #compiz
<gabor_> Maybe I describe the problem.
<gabor_> In the bottom row of my kubuntu screen (which was called kicker in KDE3) there was a part with small ikons for klipboard, knetworkmanager, volume setting. This section disappeared. Knetworkmanager has no GUI now, I can not connect to wifi. But if other users log in on the same computer the see it and they can connect to wifi.
<alakoo> gabor_: did you accidentally remove the system tray?
<alakoo> try adding it trough widgets
<gabor_> I might have. I try.
<gabor_> alakoo: thank you
<gabor_> I added system tray and now it works.
<gabor_> I have now idea why it disappeared.
<gabor_> (And why the applets have German names now)
<alakoo> I once removed my task manager that way...didn't intend to. I spent some time wondering where do my windows disappear when I mimimize them
<gabor_> alakoo: thanks again
<gabor_> bye
<avihay_> can anyone tell me how deluge web interface?
<avihay_> can anyone tell me how to setup deluge[bittorrent client] web interface?
<ahox_> Hi, my Kolb/akonaditray gives me every few minutes 5 error dialogs with an "Unknown error. (There is no transaction in progress.) . Any idea where this comes from?
<ahox_>  (running 9.10 with kde4.4.1)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Hello, is Lucid already stable enough to be used for daily tasks such as music, mail, movies, browsing?
<Pici> [BG]ZloboMiR : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<[BG]ZloboMiR> 10x
<eightclaws> ……
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<james147> Heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi james147
<lambros> hi
<lambros> anyone knows how to remove the upper taskbar from kubuntu desktop?
<Tortue> bonjour
<Tortue> hello
<genii> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
 * vyrgozunqk is away: Gone away for now
 * vyrgozunqk is away: Gone away for now
<skramer_> apricot: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4
<crissi> hi
<xephexx> hello
<crissi> i have a problem with latest kde4 packages. i login via kdm. if i logout my mouse and keyboard no longer workinf
<crissi> working
<crissi> whats wrong?
<crissi> it went broken after last update (xorg updates)
<brujoh> heya
<brujoh> anyone know a keyboard shortcut to switch virtual desktops in kubuntu? Or where I can go to set one up?
<dobled> Does anyone speak Spanish?
<bazhang> dobled, in #ubuntu-es
<James147> brujoh: Ctrl+F#  # being the number of the virtual desktop
<brujoh> James147: Thanks sir. That works well but only goes up to Ctrl-F4
<James147> brujoh: you can change it in the system settings... only the first 4 are maped by default
<James147> brujoh: System settings -> Mouse & Keyboard -> Global Keyboard settings -> KWin
<brujoh> James147: Holy crap that is awesome... :) Thanks sir!
<r3vz> Hola alguien habla espanol?
<bazhang> !es | r3vz
<ubottu> r3vz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<r3vz>  /join #ubuntu-es
<TheGrammarFreak> One of my desktop activities refused to die
<TheGrammarFreak> any ideas?
<dany2> hi all
<dany2> I m installing kukuntu 9.10
<dany2> is it better to recompile the kernel when I finish the installation?
<James147> dany2: Wouldent have said so, unless you are having problems with the default one or want to optimise it as much as you can
<dany2> uhm
<dany2> got it
<dany2> thx :)
<helias> salut
<sithlord48> how can i get my usb mouses MMB to work (scroll works ) but not MMB.. (needed for blender..)
<sithlord48> my MMB works in everything but blender......
<xephexx> hello
<noaXess> hey xephexx wasup?
<samzspace> Is anyone online at the moment?
<samzspace> i need help with something
<James147> !ask | samzspace
<ubottu> samzspace: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<samzspace> ok, sorry.. im new to konversation and irc all together.. i searched online for an irc channel and found one that is active called #Atlanta that is on 4mIRC server. I put 4mIRC in place of network name and #Atlanta under server but no luck, says
<samzspace> 13:00] [Info] Looking for server #Atlanta:6667...
<samzspace> [13:00] [Error] Connection to Server #Atlanta lost: name lookup has failed.
<samzspace> ive tried to reverse this and still no luck
<samzspace> what am i doing wrong?
<sithlord48> need help getting my MMB to work in blender (it works everywhere else..)
<James147> samzspace: #Atlanta sounds like a channel you join it by typing /join #Atlanta   the network name is just a user friendly name that is what you want to know it by, place 4mIRC into the server field
<samzspace> where do i type /join #Atlanta?
<James147> samzspace: on most clients you can just do it in the chat bar... some have a button you can click to join a cahnnel (where you just type #Atlanta)
<Apsel> Hello all!
<Apsel> does anyone know how to enable audio and video calls in Pidgin 2.6.6
<samzspace> ok. i found out how to use irc now.. i have another important question.. i use vidalia to be anonymous but when i right click on my name and click whois, my ip does come up.. how do i prevent this from happening
<Pici> vit_: Clearly you aren't connecting to irc using tor.
<Pici> er, samzspace rather.
<samzspace> i do have tor enabled... how exactly do i connect using tor?
<Pici> samzspace: Its actually rather complicated for freenode, because they block tor unless you're using their sasl.  Let me get you a link.
<samzspace> ok, thank you
<llutz> samzspace: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<Pici> llutz: thanks
<samzspace> do you know of a linux based IRC client that can handle socks5 with remote dns
<samzspace> im using konversation right now and i dont think it does
<rbarreiro> I have a problem with a new toshiba with a phoenix bios. It has always the fan at full speed with cpu temps at aroud 27Celsius. lm-sensors only show  cpu temps after sensors-detect and pwmconfig(which outputed:"There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<rbarreiro> ")
<rbarreiro> any one knows anything thot migth help?
<samzspace> how do you set a nickserv account?? agghh im so confused
<samzspace> i cant figure out how to register a irc nick
<rbarreiro> samzspace: this might help http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<rbarreiro> i hope
<samzspace> that is the page i am on.. it says
<Dannyt> moin moin
<samzspace> Register your IRC nick:
<samzspace>     /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<samzspace> i did this in this chat, but it doesnt work
<rbarreiro> hum
<rbarreiro> i did that and it worked
<rbarreiro> but try
<samzspace> i got back  [Notice] -NickServ- <toriseximom@yahoo.com> is not a valid email address.
<samzspace> but it is valid
<rbarreiro> :|
<samzspace> why would it come back invalid?
<rbarreiro> i have no idea
<rbarreiro> did you removed the "<>"
<samzspace> no
<rbarreiro>  try something like this : "/msg nickserv register aoeu aoeu@aoeu.com"
<rbarreiro> samzspace: worked ?
<samzspace> ok, that worked.. thank you, i might be back with another question shortly, lol
<rbarreiro> :)
<dmdevotee> hay everybody, is there any way to automount at startup, and if possible, without typing root password?
<Divino> ciao a tutti
<samzspace> sorry, what was the original link that you gave me? for using tor with irc
<bazhang> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<bazhang> samzspace, /join #freenode for help with that
<bazhang> oh tor
<bazhang> still need to ask in #freenode
<dmdevotee> hay everybody, is there any way to automount at startup, and if possible, without typing root password?
<shadeslayer_> !fstab | dmdevotee
<ubottu> dmdevotee: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<d0uglas> hi.. trying to find a windows vnc-like client that plays nice with krfb. Getting jarbled-up video through vnc and ultravnc
<dmdevotee> thanks
<sfears> looking for help with playing dvds... when i play the .vob file straight off of the DVD it plays jittery... any ideas what's going on???
<chabbi> lut
<chabbi> c'est quoi ce truc?
<Pici> !fr | chabbi
<ubottu> chabbi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<chabbi> hi what's this thing?
<chabbi> some one hear me?
<chabbi> hey hoooo
<Pici> chabbi: this is the Kubuntu support channel.
<da> what are you talking about?
<samzspace> #freenode
<da> maybe ,everyone is working!\
<chabbi> what's this thing?
<chabbi> some one is here?
<da> oh great...
<samzspace> ok.. i am back.. theres still something im doing wrong... my main goal is when i click on my name and click whois, i dont want my ip to show
<RnFstRuckHrd> hello all - I am having an issue converting a large group of .NEF files to .JPEG     When I right click on a file in Dolphin I have an action --> convert --> JPEG option, selecting it makes it seem like it is thinking but nothing happens once it is done. Am I missing a package or something?
<dmdevotee> can anybody help me? i added the commands to automount ntfs drivers on etc/fstab/ but when i try to acces them on dolphin it says that only root can mount. dunno where i have to type the password
<Peace-> dmdevotee: easy solutions
<Peace-> dmdevotee: kdesudo dolphin
<dmdevotee> what's that?
<Peace-> that is dolphin loaded like root
<Peace-> you can mount everything with that
<Peace-> by blickin over
<Peace-> clickin
<Peace-> then you can close the kdesudo dolphin and use it like normal user
<Peace-> but this is only a fast solution
<Peace-> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dmdevotee> i'll try kdesudo
<Peace-> dmdevotee: it's : kdesudo dolphin
<Peace-> on the konsole of course
<dmdevotee> mmmh, this seems to not be the solution
<dmdevotee> my problem is that i want to automount the ntfs drives at start
<Peace-> i have done that on my notebook with windows vista.
<Peace-> well ... that is on the wiki
<Peace-> like i tiped before
<Peace-> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Peace-> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dmdevotee> i added /dev/sdd2 /media/SEAGATE-1 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0 to the etc/fstab
<dmdevotee> and it won't work
<prefrontal> what app will allow me to look at thousands of images very quickly?
<dmdevotee> i rebooted and picked the lines of etc/mtab where the drivers where mounted
<genii> dmdevotee: You might want something like: /dev/sdd2 /media/SEAGATE-1 ntfs rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,users 0 0
<dmdevotee> and added to etc/fstab
<dmdevotee> what i'm doing wrong?
<dmdevotee> mmm, i'll try
<llutz> dmdevotee: or use "ntfs-3g" not "fuseblk"
<dmdevotee> in etc/mtab appeared fuseblk
<llutz> dmdevotee: sure
<dmdevotee> k, thakns
<dmdevotee> i will try
<llutz> dmdevotee: because nts-3g is a fuse-fs
<llutz> ntfs-3g
<dmdevotee> so, if i add this lines (with ntfs-3g) it will not ask for root pass?
<genii> dmdevotee: Usually what allows a regular user to work with mounts is: users     or when foreign like ntfs, the: uid=  gid=       stuff
<genii> (also umask dmask, etc)
<dmdevotee> hey
<dmdevotee> is there any trick to work with kate always as root?
<dmdevotee> permanently
 * genii shudders
<aldaek> Hi. KMail is taking awhile to grab my e-mail from Google via IMAP. I'm on a satellite connection.
<genii> None that I'd recommend
<dmdevotee> :(
<genii> dmdevotee: Whenever you want to run it as admin: alt-f2     then: kdesudo kate
<dmdevotee> it's a pain in the ass to have to open the /etc/fstab with console
<dmdevotee> thanks
<dmdevotee> and is there any command for giving temporal sudo permisison for everything?
<dmdevotee> only curiosity
<n8w> hey
<genii> dmdevotee: For KDE apps, kdesudo   For GTK appk, gksu/gksudo   For command-line apps just regular sudo
<n8w> when i use "su - user" for switchin a user in a terminal, i cant use "tab" for autoreplace ,why?
<genii> n8w: Likely because it has no .bashrc or environment variables associated with the shell you've su'd into
<n8w> genii:  aha...what can i do about it?
<genii> n8w: add -l  (for simulate login of that username)
<n8w> genii:  su -l user ?
<genii> n8w: That's the general idea, yes. It should then use /home/user/.bashrc
<n8w> genii:  cool,im gonna try it now
<luis_> hello eveybody good afternoon can somebudy tell me how can i upgrade openoffice?? i got Kubuntu 8.04 and i like to upgrade to the newest version, not fresh install but upgrade if is possible help please!!!!!!
<genii> n8w: ( as well as current working dir of their /home/user )
<n8w> genii:  hmm it doesnt work...
<n8w> genii:  ive used "su -l username"
<kimo> Hello Guys
<luis_> hello
<luis_> i bet most of the guys have the latest kbuntu
<luis_> *kubuntu
<luis_> i can't
<luis_> this machine can't support it
<luis_> that's why i have kubuntu 8.04
<kimo> i can run Kubuntu in 512 ram non or Yes plaizz answer
<orb01> kimo:  yes, you can
<alakoo> luis_: how come it doesn't support it?
<luis_> sorry what's that?
<alakoo> why do you have to use 8.04
<luis_> o kimo yes you can
<kimo> Thank's But i want to see how to speed Up Kubuntu
<luis_> because
<luis_> kimo i have one like that and it works just fine
<luis_> mine has 512 ram
<dmdevotee> can anybody help me?
<dmdevotee> i have this line on /etc/mtab
<dmdevotee> /dev/sda1 /media/WD10EADS fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<kimo> Yes But i Try Kubuntu is fine But after Update The KDE To 4.4.1 Version It's a little bit slow
<luis_> and the other well i really don't know evrytime i install it the screen get froze and it won't work i think cause is an old machine cause i installed on my friend's laptops and works just fine
<dmdevotee> that line appears when, on dolphin, i click on a ntfs drive i want to access
<dmdevotee> i access it with no problems
<orb01> kimo: you'll probably have to disable the graphics goodies in system settings
<luis_> i mean kubuntu intrepid
<dmdevotee> but when i add that line to /etc/fstab and i reboot, i can't acces the hard drive
<orb01> kimo: I'd advise using a lighter manager or an older kde
<luis_> it works awsome on my friends laptop but in my desktop machine won't run
<luis_> i don't know why
<dmdevotee> i tried with /dev/sda1 /media/WD10EADS ntfs-3g rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<kimo> Non I want to stay whit 4.1.1 because it's very nice
<dmdevotee> but didn't solved it
<kimo> but i want some tweaks
<orb01> kimo: you'll have to live with the slow speed then
<luis_> so can u tell me if is possible for you how can i upgrade openoffice to the latest on my kubuntu8.04 please????
<orb01> dmdevotee: try ntfs-config
<dmdevotee> can anyone, please, tell me what i have to write on /etc/fstab to auto-mount a ntfs drive?
<kimo> Ok i have another Question UbuntuTweak can be runing in Kubuntu
<orb01> dmdevotee: I believe that's what I have going here to automount my ntfs partition
<dmdevotee> ntfs-config is a command?
<orb01> dmdevotee: yeah, install the package from the repos
<orb01> then run it
<orb01> kimo: pretty sure it can, but not sure if all the settings will work, might be gnome-dependent
<kimo> Ok
<kimo> I want a software to remove Update Cach and Unised Files
<orb01> luis_: did you check the repositories?
<kimo> im sorry i have much questions because im new in Kubuntu
<dmdevotee> i installed ntfs-config, i reboot now to check it it works , thanks!
<luis_> yes the lates openoffice is available for the newest kubuntu version but in my case i have try adding somesources to the repos but they do detect the need of the upgrade but when i try to proceed it always appear erros
<orb01> kimo: not sure what cache you are talking about, about unused files I'm sure there are tools, but doing it yourself always works best
<luis_> and it wont upgrade at all
<orb01> luis_: what errors?
<kimo> OK Thank's You are veryy nice
<luis_> it doesn't specify it anly says error some dependencies couldn't be resolve and that's it
<luis_> *only
<orb01> luis_: download the latest version from their website then
<orb01> luis_: openoffice should be in the repositories by default, so I'm not sure what sources and such you added
<orb01> dmdevotee: any success?
<dmdevotee>  can anyone, please, tell me what i have to write on /etc/fstab to auto-mount a ntfs drive?
<dmdevotee> no
<dmdevotee> same
<kimo> Nexuiz It's a good Game for Linux
<dmdevotee> idolphin says
<FloodBotK1> dmdevotee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmdevotee> that only root can mount
<luis_> kubuntu 8.04 has openoffice in the repos but they the old version 2.2
<orb01> dmdevotee: try autofs
<orb01> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<kimo> How to put Differents Walpaper to All desktop In My Kubuntu
<orb01> kimo: it'd be a good idea to google these things before asking them in the support channel
<kimo> ok
<kimo> im very sorry
<orb01> luis_: then download from their website
<dmdevotee> autofs installed
<dmdevotee> anything more? thanks!
<dmdevotee> it's strange that the same commands on /etc/mtab doesn't work on /etc/fstab
<dmdevotee> anyone knows what lines are needed to add in /etc/fstab to automount ntfs partitions at kubuntu start?
<dmdevotee> adding /dev/sdc3 /media/DATOS ntfs-3g rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0 didn't work
<dmdevotee> and this is the same line that appears on /etc/mtab when i simply, in dolphin, click on the ntfs partition
<dmdevotee> (in fact appears fuseblk instead of ntfs-3g )
<Fersure> well, they won't get an answer if they leave.
<orb01> no patience..
<Thorgar> hi guys
<Thorgar> I need help guys im installing Kubuntu netbook to my laptop but now kubuntu installing on my laptop screen with huge size loading window , is it correct what should i do ?
<Fersure> Thorgar: does it fit on your laptop's monitor? or is it cutting off at the edges?
<Thorgar> cuting edges
<Fersure> hm strange. what's the native resolution for your laptop?
<Thorgar> 12801024
<Fersure> oh. that's a bit large for the netbook release. why aren't you using kubuntu-desktop, if I may ask?
<Thorgar> i dont have :(
<Fersure> you don't have the desktop release?
<Thorgar> nope
<Thorgar> i just downloaded from work
<Thorgar> :(
<Fersure> oh. are you able to burn a CD atm?
<eduardo> hello
<Thorgar> yes
<Thorgar> sure
<Fersure> then try downloading and burning the kubuntu desktop release would be my advice.
<Thorgar> okay thank you so much
<Fersure> the netbook release is really aimed at netbooks (so, low resolutions)
<Fersure> yw :)
<Fersure> hey eduardo__
<Thorgar> oh didnt know that
<Thorgar> thank you again
<Fersure> np.
<eduardo__> hi
<luis_> i add a package from adept manager and something went wrong now adept wont open how can i remove that from konsole help please???
<eduardo__> hi thorgar
<luis_> *added
<Thorgar> good bye guys thank you again
<Fersure> luis_: which version of kubuntu are you using?
<luis_> kubuntu8.04
<eduardo__> what is
<James147> luis_: sudo aptitude install -f     <- will try to fix anything that went wrong during install
<Fersure> luis_: you might also want to upgrade to a new release. if you still want kde3, you could try the 9.10 kde3 remix.
<James147> luis_: sudo aptitude purge PACKAGENAME   <- will remove it and all its config
<luis_> let's see
<luis_> great
<Fersure> 8.04 isn't 'supported' anymore as it wasn't an LTS release.
<Fersure> luis_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic - There's the link for the 9.10 KDE3 remix if you're interested.
<luis_> didn't work
<James147> luis_: what error did you get when you ran the commands?
<luis_> this appear when i try to open adept manager: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<James147> luis_: Then i suggest you try those commands (prefixed with "sudo " as they require root)
<luis_> i did
<luis_> and i get this on terminal: E: Type 'deb:http://download.openoffice.org/other.html' is not known on line 52 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> luis_: Remove the ":" between "deb" and "httpd"
<James147> luis_: did you add that line your self?
<luis_> yes
<luis_> and i want to remove it but it won't allowd me
<James147> luis_: you need to be root to do it run "kdesudo kate /etc/sources.list"
<luis_> ok
<genii> Rather: /etc/apt/sources.list
<James147> luis_: genii: opps yesx
<luis_> God!!! it won't let me now it says: kdesudo: cannot conect to xserver :0.0
<James147> luis_: try "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" ... its a command line editor so wont have the problem
<aperson> anyone using testdrive on ubuntu?  It seems to be stuck on 'creating disk image' for me, and I'm just curious if anyone has successfully used testdrive and how long the process takes
<aperson> s/ubuntu/kubuntu/
<luis_> ok now i am in
<James147> luis_: have you edited the above line?
<luis_> trying to find out how to use that
<luis_> ok i founded the line and erase with the back button
<luis_> but i cant find a save option
<James147> luis_: Crtl+x
<genii> luis_: At the bottom it shows stuff like: ^X ^C    the "^" means ctrl key so ^X is ctrl-X, etc
<Fersure> what does everyone think of the new amarok interface in lucid? I've seen screenshots and it seems a bit.. odd
<James147> luis_: then press y <return>
<luis_> ok
<luis_> lets see
<Fersure> has anyone else had troubles with getting used to the new interface? or does it seem better?
<luis_> finalle
<luis_> love you so much guys
<luis_> finally thanks thank you thank you guys is fixed
<aperson> Fersure, I just change it to look as much as 1.4.10 as possible
<aperson> as much like*
<James147> luis_: No problem :)
<Fersure> aperson: well I'm used to the way it is in karmic
<Fersure> I never much liked kde3 or amarok 1.4.x
<James147> Fersure: Changeing it to "Slim toolbar" makes it look more like the older style
<aperson> then you've never truly used amarok :)
<Fersure> James147: where would that be? Settings->Configure Amarok?
<Fersure> aperson: I've -used- Amarok 1.4.x, I just didn't like it.
<James147> Fersure: right click an empty part of teh toolbar
<Fersure> Oh. I see.
<Fersure> Thank you. :)
<Fersure> I think I'll upgrade to Lucid then.
<Fersure> But later. I have to go now.
<Fersure> Take care all. :)
<arcom> Salut *
<arcom> merde, c'est pas fr ici
<arcom> hi *
<rork> !fr | arcom
<ubottu> arcom: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<rork> hi
<olskolirc> how can I find out which /dev/video my webcam is on please?
<alexander> Hello
<alexander> could anyone tell me when is the stable release of lucid expected
<alexander> ?
<luis__lopez> alexander: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Unksi> alexander: by the end of april. i think it was the 29th or so?
<alexander> ok
<alexander> thanks
<alexander> I was thinking about getting the Beta
<alexander> and I might as well do so
<alexander> 40 days...
<alexander> don't wanna wait!
<alexander> =)
<luis__lopez> alexander: beta1 is already available
<alexander> yes
<alexander> I know
<alexander> I swa right now
<alexander> actually
<alexander> this is the first time I use kubuntu
<alexander> 9.10
<luis__lopez> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<alexander> it's very cool, though
<alexander> kicked the Windows out
<dmdevotee> what is the right folder to place scripts that executes at kubuntu startup?
<dmdevotee> /etc/init.d?
<dmdevotee> /home/user/.kde/Autostart?
<Peace--> users should use only the folder on your home
<dmdevotee> why?
<Benkinooby> few days ago i sat with a mate and we compared computer performance. our systems were quite compareable (hardware). i use kubuntu he debian. the point is that ehe was able to play a game at 50 fps while i reached 2 fps. this is no matter of finetuning. the point is that evene when i rebooted to a xterm session by perfromance was still as bad as before :( any ideas where to start or what the reason can be? until now i didn't see a "to-do"
<Benkinooby>  list or somehting like that to increase kubuntu perfromance...
<Benkinooby> dmdevotee: easyier for permission management and file organisation
<dmdevotee> peace--: you know the folder to place scripts?
<Peace--> dmdevotee:  :)
<Peace--> one moment
<Peace--> dmdevotee: screeenshot http://imagebin.ca/view/maExZ4.html
<dmdevotee> benkinooby, IF /home/user/.kde/Autostart IS THE PLACE to put scripts, i don't care about management and organisation
<jo-erlend> are there any controversial ui changes after ui-freeze in kubuntu, or is it safe to begin work on screenshots and -casts now?
<Peace--> dmdevotee: in that screenstho you can see if youi have another path for autostart ...
<dmdevotee> thanks for your snapshot peace--
<dmdevotee> this snapshot is for kubuntu 9.10¿
<Peace--> yes
<dmdevotee> thanks
<Peace--> it has kde 4.4 but it's the same for kde 4.3
<dmdevotee> so, my problem is other :(
<dmdevotee> i placed a script in that folder and doesn't work :(
<dmdevotee> kubuntu hates me
<dmdevotee> :(
<genii> kubuntu is a harsh mistress
<dmdevotee> and i give to it all my love
<BluesKaj> genii, just upgraded to lucid on the laptop, so far so good :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Cool
<p_mat09> have they given the ability to customize gdm
<BluesKaj> genii, dunno why pulseaudio and jack are both listed in sys/settings /media/music even tho they're not installed ..very strange
<zoe__> hi, I am having a problem with my plasma desktop
<zoe__> its not showing up at all
<Typos_King> relaunch it....  plasma-desktop;
<zoe__> are there any arguments to that or anything?
<zoe__> it adition to other problems, I can't connect to any web-sites
<Typos_King> no arguments
<zoe__> running "plasma-desktop" either through a terminal emulator or an tty1 has no effect
<Typos_King> ... can't say.. maybe you should restart kdm :|
<zoe__> I've already tried both that and a full restart
<zoe__> oh, there was another instance running
<zoe__> now I get a bunch of errors
<Typos_King> heh
<zoe__> QDBusObjectPath returns an invalid path: ""
<zoe__> several others as well, after that
<Typos_King> you may want to restart the session
<zoe__> this hasn't worked previously
<zoe> restart of both kdm and machine has no effect
<Typos_King> ... alrite.... I don't have plasma onthis box... sooo
<Typos_King> I run another window manager :)
<zoe> mhm
<zoe> so, any suggestions why I can't access websites?
<zoe> thats my other major problem I am having right now
<Typos_King> ..... I assume you aren't connected on that box :)
<Typos_King> thus offline
<zoe> no, I am quite connected on that box
<zoe> same box I'm using to irc
<Typos_King> and konqueror can't connect to any site?
<genii> dns ?
<Matisse> hi
<zoe> dns is fine
<genii> !hi | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zoe> can resolve any site
<zoe> socket operations to port 80 seem to be borked
<zoe> konqueror says: socket operation timed out
<genii> zoe: Were you tinkering with iptables or so lately?
<zoe> genii: no
<Matisse> I've already solved some problems since upgrade to kde 4.4 but there 1 left: kwin (kde-window-decorator) is crashing when logging in. If I want window borders I have to manually do "kwin --replace". Any ideas how to solve this problem smarter?
<Typos_King> zoe:   can you get any pages with wget?     wget www.google.com ?
<genii> zoe: Are you able to telnet to port 80 of somewhere.... google for instance
<zoe> Typos_King: wget has the same effect
<Typos_King> zoe:   then it maybe your port 80  being blocked or something
<Typos_King> zoe:   check your running apps/processes, maybe some are conflicting
<dmdevotee> hay people, i made script that works, and i placed it on /home/myuser/.kde/Autostart
<Typos_King> ok
<zoe> Typos_King: which processes would I be looking for?
<dmdevotee> why it doesn't execute at boot?
 * genii ponders lsof -i:80
<Typos_King> zoe:   something that conflictgs with port 80 hehe
<dmdevotee> anyone haves an idea?
<genii> dmdevotee: Is it set +x ?
<zoe> hmmm
<zoe> apache?
<Typos_King> ...
<genii> zoe: Apache only listens
<Typos_King> genii ponders lsof -i:80    <----
<Typos_King> try that :)
<Typos_King> lsof, list open files
<zoe> genii: I know
<dmdevotee> yes it is -rwxrwxrwx
<dmdevotee> and the scripts works if i execute in manually with sudo sh script.sh
<genii> dmdevotee: Is the first line something like: #!/bin/sh             or so?
<genii> ( shebang )
<dmdevotee> and /home/myuser/.kde/Autostart is the folder configured to auto-boot into system preferences
<genii> dmdevotee: Is the first line something like: #!/bin/sh or so?
<dmdevotee> yes, it haves #! /bin/bash
<Typos_King> dmdevotee:    that'd execute at kdeWM session start afaik
<genii> dmdevotee: No spaces between ! and /
<dmdevotee> no?
<dmdevotee> fuck
<Typos_King> dmdevotee:    window manager sessions aren't bootup processes perse
<dmdevotee> :(
<FloodBotK1> dmdevotee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> dmdevotee: Please watch bad language here
<Typos_King> dmdevotee:    what do you need to do? what's the script about?
<dmdevotee> sorry
<dmdevotee> the scripts auto-mount ntfs partitions
<dmdevotee> and it does fine if i execute it manually
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> dmdevotee    mind using a GUI app for editing fstab for that purpose?
<genii> dmdevotee: The studd in the /home/name/.kde/Autostart      will start with "name" permissions.
<dmdevotee> i'm going crazy of trying things :D
<genii> *stuff
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> dmdevotee    http://maketecheasier.com/auto-mount-your-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/2009/04/14
<Typos_King> pysdm   is in the repositories
<genii> dmdevotee: If you are using sudo to run it right now, instead put the script in rc.local
<genii> ( where it will run as root )
<dmdevotee> typos_king: i tried pysdm on kubuntu, and it didn't work for me
<Typos_King> dmdevotee    you mean, you didn't edit fstab correctly
<Typos_King> as opposed to, pysdm didn't run at all
<dmdevotee> pysdm won't execute at all on kubuntu
<llutz> dmdevotee: why don't you mount your filesystems with fstab?
<Typos_King> .... really... ..
<genii> dmdevotee: Think about what I just described. User "joe" has stuff which autoruns. But there is no auto mechanism to insert the sudo password.
<dmdevotee> mmm
<genii> dmdevotee: But if you run something from rc.local it runs with admin rights
<dmdevotee> i think i am understanding
<dmdevotee> i hope so, because i'm going crazy lol
<dmdevotee> where is rc.local?
<Typos_King> ...
<genii> dmdevotee: in /etc
<dmdevotee> only appears rc0.d, rc1.d, rc2.c etc
<genii> dmdevotee: If you put for instance in there:  ls               it will list contents of /root      and not /home/someusername
<zoe> ok, I can even connect on port 443 (https), but not port 80
<zoe> what the hell is that?
<Typos_King> hheheh
<Typos_King> dmdevotee:    tried ntfs-config app yet?   is in the repos too, and allows the automount as well
<dmdevotee> typos_king, didn't tried...
<dmdevotee> but
<dmdevotee> i'm trying now
<dmdevotee> thanks, gonna trying
<Typos_King> k
<jedix> hey
<jedix> can someone help me get file transfer between my phone and bluetooth adapter working?
<jedix> I have the phone detected and paired
<jedix> but the computer isn't running the service for file push
<jedix> but it should be.. obex is running and it's shown in the bluetooth kde tray icon as checked.
<Typos_King> .... I don't ... use obex myself :|
<avihay> jedix: I managed to make it work useing the deafult software that comes with gnome, err I mean normal ubuntu
<llutz> jedix: kbluetooth is (at least, was?) heavily broken
<avihay> want more info?
<mudassar> Hello guys, I need to know a good visual ssh client for kubuntu 9.04
<jedix> avihay: nah, I found that online
<jedix> thanks guys
<jedix> I had to use the gtk app
<jedix> shudder
<jedix> so ugly
<FloodBotK1> jedix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> mudassar: since ssh is terminal, why do you want something "visual"? use ssh
<mudassar> I need to handle files on my server from my machine and open them in some text editor to change them
<mudassar> may be it should secure ftp
<mudassar> i am correct
<mudassar> ?
<llutz> mudassar: use konqueror "sftp://user@host"
<mudassar> it will not work from Dolphin ?
<llutz> maybe, i never really used dolphin
<mudassar> yes, it worked with Konqueror thanks
<dmdevotee>  is really possible on kubuntu auto-mount at start ntfs partitions?
<dmdevotee> anyone done it personally?
<aldaek> What frontend is available for GPG on Kubuntu?
<v1ttu> kpgp?
<v1ttu> i think
<v1ttu> kgpg**
<aldaek> I have it installed. But when I try to load it. It acts like it is loading then disappears.
<bazhang> !info kgpg
<ubottu> kgpg (source: kdeutils): encryption utility for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 897 kB, installed size 2012 kB
<aldaek> It acts like it loads, then complete disappears.
<llutz> dmdevotee: sure
<dmdevotee> i tried everything, but nothing worked
<dmdevotee> llutz how you did it?
<Fersure> dmdevotee: hold on
<llutz> just add something like this to /etc/fstab: UUID=12D01B20D01B0A1D /media/data              ntfs-3g                         nls=utf8,uid=1000,gid=users,dmask=0002,fmask=0113,noexec,nodev,nosuid  0  0
<llutz> one line
<dmdevotee> i have a script that does it, but the problem is to execute at startup
<aldaek> oh, there it is... i had to expand the tray
<llutz> dmdevotee: why using scripts for that? use fstab
<dmdevotee> what are that  UUID=12D01B20D01B0A1 number?
<llutz> dmdevotee: the UUID of that filesystem, you can use "/dev/sdXY" instead
<Fersure> here's what I have from a while back: /dev/sda3       /media/Vista    ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.utf8 0 0
<dmdevotee> i tried editing the fstab file, i will try again
<Fersure> dmdevotee: you'll want to change "en_GB" to your locale
<Fersure> * change "en_GB.utf8" to your locale
<Fersure> dmdevotee: to get your current locale, type the following into a terminal: locale
<dmdevotee> /dev/sda1 /media/WD10EADS ntfs-3g nls=utf8,uid=1000,gid=users,dmask=0002,fmask=0113,noexec,nodev,nosuid 0  0
<dmdevotee> i'm lost since nls=utf8
<dmdevotee> /dev/sda1 /media/WD10EADS ntfs-3g defaults,locale=es_ES.utf8 0 0
<dmdevotee> it should work?
<ZeRG> Hello
<dmdevotee> i don't have to do sudo mkdir /media/WD10EADS or something?
<llutz> dmdevotee:  /media/WD10EADS  has to exist
<dmdevotee> lol
<ZeRG> is there anyone can help me about kubuntu after install why my screen when i click right button with my mouse looks so weird?
<aperson> is there a way to adjust horizontal mouse scrolling
<aperson> ZeRG, can you provide a screenshot?
<ZeRG> its on my laptop but i can take a photo with phone
<Maui> hi all, i get this error "Kdeinit could not launch /usr/lib/kde4/bin/dolphin" when i open usb disk or cdrom from taskbar.. how can i solve?
<aperson> imgur.com is a good place to upload it, ZeRG
<ZeRG> sure
<ZeRG> 2min please
<tmartins> is there any problem on mobile broadband support with knetworkmanager????
<Typos_King> ..?
<Typos_King> tmartins:     what do you mean?
<tmartins> Typos_King: I can't make a 3g connection using knetworkmanager... although it works fine with nm-applet...
<Typos_King> ... right
<Typos_King> well... I use nm-applet myself.... knetworkmanager is not-so-good IMO
<ZeRG> done i upload to net
<ZeRG> http://imgur.com/6PQqj.jpg
<ZeRG> well what do you think about this problem guys ? is it bad ? http://imgur.com/6PQqj.jpg
<aperson> ZeRG, are you running any compositioning?
<ZeRG> compositioning? like what i dont understand
<aperson> what is your graphics hardware?
<ZeRG> 1280 1024 highest for my laptop
<ZeRG> compaq nx 7300 laptop
<aperson> do you know the model of your graphics hardware?
<ZeRG> sure i can check on internet 1 min please
<aperson> ZeRG, on hp laptops, be sure to get the model from the label on the bottom of the laptop, and not the one listed on the bezel
<ZeRG> bezel i dont understand what is mean
<aperson> the edge around your screen
<ZeRG> how can i fix it?
<aperson> I just need the model of your graphics card
<ZeRG> Intel GMA 950 with 256-bit graphics core with dvm
<aperson> ok
<aperson> can you open up system settings?
<ZeRG> on my laptop?
<ZeRG> its really hard because
<ZeRG> when i click
<ZeRG> its look so weird
<aperson> hit alt+f2
<ZeRG> ok
<aperson> type in
<aperson> systemsettings
<aperson> and hit enter
<ZeRG> ok 1 min please :) i do restart my laptop its freeze
<ZeRG> i dont know why
<ZeRG> done
<ZeRG> now?
<aperson> go to desktop
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> if it's frozen.... not sure how much desktop will load :)
<aperson> Typos_King, they said they restarted
<ZeRG> well honesty its really hard to choice desktop  fill with big letters
<ZeRG> :D
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> ZeRG:    are you IN kde? right now with big letters and all
<aperson> Typos_King, see: screenshot
<aperson> http://imgur.com/6PQqj.jpg
<Typos_King> well.. yeah,   dunno where he's at though :{
<ZeRG> well let me take another picture :D
<aperson> it should be the second on the top row
<aperson> depending on your locale
<ZeRG> well its not choice its only big wave mixing with huge letters
<ZeRG> do you have anycode to open and fix that?
<ZeRG> http://imgur.com/mR7Rl.jpg
<ZeRG> this is the photo what is looks like
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> I'd just restart then :|
<ZeRG> its always same screen
<ZeRG> well? what should i do?
<dmdevotee> fersure, llutz. typos_king...thanks, adding commands to fstab worked like a charm
<Typos_King> .. what version of kubuntu is it?
<ZeRG> 9,10
<ZeRG> the latest one for dewkstop
<ZeRG> i,386
<Typos_King> ... sounds ... like a bad installation maybe :|
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> ZeRG:    I assume you can't get online with it?   I 'd possible retry the installation, it either put the wrong drivers to use for the videocard...or you did something to that effect
<ZeRG> well honesty i just install the cd iso which i download it 1 hour ago and then
<ZeRG> i didnt touch anything
<ZeRG> its installed automotic
<ZeRG> thats all
<ZeRG> but its wubi installer
<ZeRG> my windows xp installer when i click it was 1280,1024 screen
<ZeRG> so what should i do?
<Typos_King> dunno.... do you want 1280?
<Typos_King> if not, then change it :)
<aperson> Typos_King, it's likely the compositioning
<aperson> but if we can't see to turn it off... :/
<Typos_King> a wubi....does that mean is installed to a directory in the win32 partition?
<Typos_King> maybe you should try using a separate partition for it
#kubuntu 2010-03-20
<ZeRG> but why if kubuntu support is
<ZeRG> then why it gives error like that
<ZeRG> or why its not questioning anything?
<ZeRG> if its setup ask me to put resolution screen or something like that its would be helpfull to me
<Typos_King> it usually checks it automatically
<Typos_King> same issues arise with other OSes installations too
<Typos_King> ZeRG:    are  you still at the funny screen?
<Typos_King> as in, are you still logged in.. ..
<ZeRG> yes
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> press F2
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> alt-F2
<Typos_King> for a second tty console... and login
<ZeRG> ok 1 min
 * Typos_King starts counting backwards   40-39...
<ZeRG> ok
<ZeRG> how can i login?
<ZeRG> root?
<Typos_King> no, your account name
<ZeRG> oh okay
<Typos_King> whatever you used in the kde login
<ZeRG> okay 1 min
<ZeRG> well its still funny screen
<ZeRG> i type it my login name and hit the enter
<ZeRG> but waiting
<Typos_King> k
<ZeRG> nothing
<ZeRG> i mean funny screen shows nothing to me
<ZeRG> :(
<Typos_King> what about the alt-f2?
<Typos_King> did it give you a console?
<ZeRG> alt f2 give me console
<ZeRG> but i type my login name and still nothing there
<Typos_King> soooo
<Typos_King> right
<Typos_King> but are you at the console prompt
<ZeRG> i guess
<ZeRG> alt-f2 =console?
<Typos_King> are you at the bash prompt... can you ... type say -> ls
<Typos_King> and give you a directory
 * Typos_King shakes head
<ZeRG> ok
<Typos_King> are you?
<ZeRG> cant see anything
<ZeRG> its just dark funny screen again
<ZeRG> :(
<Typos_King> ... then ..
<Typos_King> reboot..... try the 'safe mode' ubuntu linux entry from... the choices I gather.... I even wonder if you get it using Wubi on a directory install....but if it has 'safe mode' linux boot, use that
<ZeRG> yes i have that
<ZeRG> let me go
<ZeRG> 1 min
<Typos_King> once you get to a console, do an X-server reconfiguration with -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg;
<Typos_King> and then reboot and try the 'normal' boot
<ZeRG> says x-server command not found
<Typos_King>  -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg;
<ZeRG> well? nothing happen
<ZeRG> ask mew password for sudo
<ZeRG> and nothing happen
<Typos_King> any error messages?
<ZeRG> no
<Typos_King> and then reboot and try the 'normal' boot
<ZeRG> ok 1min please
<Typos_King> ... that's odd
<Typos_King> usually it'd prompt yo... or something
<Typos_King> my guess is that something went off with the installation
<ZeRG> hýmmm
<ZeRG> same :(
<Typos_King> yeah.... I'd .... try to do a live-cd boot with the .iso you burned and install to a partition.... I don't think the directory install matters.... but I'd still side to using a separate partition
<Typos_King> and a live-cd boot
<ZeRG> hýmmm
<ZeRG> how can i do that?
<Typos_King> well... you burned the .iso to a cd, right?
<ZeRG> yes
<Typos_King> sooo, boot with it, is a live-cd
<ZeRG> and then format my XP to?
<Typos_King> and it will guide youthrought he installation
<Typos_King> no
<ZeRG> ok 1 min then
<Typos_King> it'll ask you what type of install to do, then don't use the default 'guided' use 'Manual'
<Typos_King> and then you'd need to setup a partition for it,  2 partitions, one for where it'll install and one for the 'swap' or virtual memory
<ZeRG> oh ok let me look please 1 min
<Typos_King> .... I will be dashing... sooo :|
<Matisse> I've already solved some problems since upgrade to kde 4.4 but there 1 left: kwin (kde-window-decorator) is crashing when logging in. If I want window borders I have to manually do "kwin --replace". Any ideas how to solve this problem smarter?
<ZeRG> oh thank you typos_king your best man yayyyyyyyyy
<poyntz> is there anyway to bind a key combination to the konsole?
<poyntz> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<poyntz> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<poyntz> !keytouch
<poyntz> !info keytouch
<ubottu> keytouch (source: keytouch): A program to configure extra function keys in multimedia keyboards. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.1-1 (karmic), package size 175 kB, installed size 880 kB
<poyntz> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<poyntz> !commands > poyntz
<ubottu> poyntz, please see my private message
<poyntz> GAH!!!!
<poyntz> :S
<poyntz> absolutely every key set combo can be configured by right clicking on the kmenu but NOT the konsole.... :S:S:S
<poyntz> !hotkeys > .
<genii> !xbindkyes
<genii> !xbindkeys
<Vroomfondle> spellfail :)
<genii> Bah
<v1ttu> does showfoto have a blur plugin?
<FeasibilityStudy> Whats the Lucid channel?
<genii> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<poyntz> so literally no-one in this chanel has a key combination bound to the terminal/konsole?
<hunkey> noppers!
<v1ttu> key comination?
<poyntz> yaaa
<v1ttu> keyboard shortcut?
<v1ttu> combination**
<v1ttu> okkk
<v1ttu> try again
<v1ttu> u want 2 bound terminal 2 keyboard command?
<FeasibilityStudy> There needs to be a #kubuntu+1 channel
<v1ttu> poyntz??
<v1ttu> anyone home?
<poyntz> okm i worked out how to do it
<v1ttu> lolol
<poyntz> basically you go to Input Actions -> Create New Shortcut -> Create a random name for the shortcut, one of the tabs asks for a key shortcut (so you enter your key combo), the other tab asks for the location of the app (so you type in 'konsole'
<poyntz> sorry about the wait, i was distracted :P
<poyntz> feel free to enter it into ubottu so the next person that gets lost doesn't have to waste time on it :D
<poyntz> all the best
<poyntz> ciao
<sl91> boa noite
<bazhang> !br | sl91
<ubottu> sl91: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> whoops
<reagleBRKLN> I have a rather deep dir tree with over 3000 images, and I wan to see them all in a single view (e.g., as thumbnails), is there any way to do this?
<Quanda> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<smokealot> nice worked like a charm
<orb01> sigh.. just updated to KDE 4.4.. broke my sound, again
<orb01> flash sound still works, however system sounds and apps like amarok do not
 * Empty_foo quickly writes a flashapp to listen to music
<SandGorgon> does anybody know a "fortune" app for KDE - similar to wanda in gnome ? my wife wont migrate to KDE without that
<sidney> (nautilus:1725): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed can someone tell me what that means
<valentingolev> Hello
<valentingolev> can you help me?
<valentingolev> I have a laptop and external monitor
<valentingolev> I've plugged monitor to the laptop and it shows the same picture as the laptop's one
<valentingolev> I have no idea how to have it showing different workspace or whatever
<valentingolev> system settings says what I have only one monitor
<valentingolev> but resolution settings are avaiable for both monitors
<valentingolev> oh say something
<marque> Can anyone tell me why Kubuntu 9.10 has no button to add pictures to the screensaver?
<st4aluck> do somebody knows how to edit the setins for tripwire???
<buckfast> How come when I copy my mp3s to my portable player, they have incomplete tags?
<metehan> hello all
<metehan> i need help im using kubuntu now but still cant open google.com or few websites what should i do and cant use msn id on kopete why?
<Lanthes> well?
<Lanthes> anyone there?
<Lanthes> i need help im using kubuntu now but still cant open google.com or few websites what should i do and cant use msn id on kopete why?
<Lanthes> i need help im using kubuntu now but still cant open google.com or few websites what should i do and cant use msn id on kopete why?
<Biosftw> I have a problem with my laptop: I cant shut it down correctly there is something like a graphic bug
<Anubis> question: how can i copy multiple files from multiple directories to multiple directories ?
<Peace-> Anubis: with a script...
<Peace-> that is the only way i think
<Anubis>  i tried with something like that: find ~/test -type f -name "*.xxx" -exec cp ....
<overburn> hello guys. anyone know how i can setup a network between kubuntu 9.10 and windows 7? i'm kinda lost at the ip configuration for the network adapter in kubuntu
<overburn> anyone?
<Lanthes> Is there anyone can help me why I cant connect to MSN or Google.com
<Biosftw> I have a problem with my laptop: I cant shut it down correctly there is something like a graphic bug
<Guest16935> Hi :)
<Guest16935> I have a crappy laptop, which kubuntu do i choose?
<bazhang> HanzZ_, the latest? kubuntu 9.10
<HiddenKnowledge> Hello, I have a crappy laptop, which kubuntu do i choose?
<bazhang> HiddenKnowledge, the latest Kubuntu 9.10
<HiddenKnowledge> Ok, not the netbook version?
<bazhang> HiddenKnowledge, the kubuntu netbook remix? you can certainly choose that
<HiddenKnowledge> Ok, thanks.
<bazhang> HiddenKnowledge, that is more meant for netbooks though
<bazhang> ie smaller screens etc
<HiddenKnowledge> Is that a problem?
<HiddenKnowledge> Can't i change that?
<bazhang> I've never tried it on a notebook so can't say, just on a netbook (eeepc)
<HiddenKnowledge> Hmm, ok.
<HiddenKnowledge> I'll just try it.
<HiddenKnowledge> Thanks :)
<bazhang> maybe try the live cds
<aditirex1> doesn't look bad on a notebook either
<HiddenKnowledge> Ok :)
<bazhang> there you have it ^^ :)
<aditirex1> but if you have a 15' display , go with the normal kde
<HiddenKnowledge> I have no idea :P
<HiddenKnowledge> Btw, is the normal download smaller or bigger than the netbook download?
<aditirex1> should be kinda the same
<HiddenKnowledge> K :) Thx.
<djdarkman> Hello, how can I put icons in two rows on a panel?
<djdarkman> http://imagebin.ca/view/PE_hrBi.html
<Lanthes> hi guys is there anyone know how to use skype in kubuntu
<q8sp> hello
<Lanthes> hi guys is there anyone how to use skype in kubuntu with webcam when i start my webcam its get shut it down and how do i fix that also same with msn i can sending messages via msn but cant see the webcam button
<q8sp> no answer
<q8sp> :/
<SandGorgon> Lanthes, try installing "cheese" and google for v4l (video4linux) ppa repositories - not sure exactly but that's how it should work
<Lanthes> ok let me look
<SandGorgon> Lanthes, "cheese" and "luvcview"
<Lanthes> SandGorgon: im installing cheese Kpackagekit and then will install luvcview to
<Lanthes> SandGorgon: i did it ,what should i do now?
<SandGorgon> i think it should have pulled in a lot of dependencies as well - my suggestion is to simply reboot, connect ur webcam and start skype.
<Lanthes> ok will be here in a minute
<SandGorgon> Lanthes, also there is a LD_PRELOAD thingy u may need to do before using skype.
<Lanthes> SandGorgon: how can i get that?
<SandGorgon> Lanthes, u need to google for it - a long time ago for me
<Lanthes> skype works fine but when i test my webcam its get shut it
<Lanthes> so i will try reboot and will see whats going on
<Lanthes> be right back
<orb01> Has anyone had problems with sound after a KDE 4.3 to 4.4 update? I had to deleted my xine catalog.cache file to get everything working.
<metehan> SandGorgon: its same
<Lanthes> SandGorgon: its same error
<SandGorgon> Lanthes, sorry mate thats the extent of my knowledge
<Lanthes> hi guys i just install the skype and now when i test my webcam on skype its shut it ,what should i do to fix it?
<danboid> I used rcconf to disable udev and now I can't boot buntu. How can I re-enable udev via editing a config file (under /etc/rc.*?)?
<phil__> hiho
<jussi01> danboid: ough, thats a tough one
<jussi01> hi phil__
<phil__> after a kernel update nvidia driver seems to be broken, the kernel was shipped with an older version than i use, what is the command to get the new kernel modules in the new kernel?
<orb01> phil__: have you updated your system? The updated nvidia drivers should be in the updates.
<phil__> orb01: via the kpackagemgr yes
<orb01> remove and install nvidia-common, then run it
<orb01> (phil__)
<phil__> orb01: i'm on it, thanks
<paolop> hello all! Just upgraded from kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 beta but now I can't see the desktop, what can I do to fix it?
<jussi01> paolop: please join #ubuntu+1 dfor 10.04 support
<paolop> jussi01: thanks
<phil__> orb01: is there any problem when doing this while the older kernel version is running?
<orb01> phil__: not at all, although a reboot might help.
<phil__> orb01: the problem is though, i don't have the driver working with the new kernel ;-)
<orb01> phil__: nividia-common recommends the right drivers.
<phil__> orb01: so better reboot and do it from console?
<phil__> with the new kernel
<vince> Hi everyone
<phil__> hello vince
<orb01> phil__: you're on the old kernel now?
<phil__> orb01: yes
<phil__> since a couple of weeks actually
<orb01> phil__: yes, then do it in the new one. Can you access X at all in the new one?
<vince> I'm having trouble with firefox, hope some can help me :)
<phil__> i hoped it was a bug wich would be fixed with an update soon
<orb01> vince: what is your problem?
<phil__> orb01: i didn't spend time to try it, just reverted to the old one
<phil__> orb01: no X display automagically so
<vince> Allright, whenever I download a file with the download manager, it won't open using "open with"
<orb01> phil__: then you can do it graphically in the new kernel.
<vince> I have to use dolphin instead
<orb01> vince: I have a similar problem. Let me see if I can find a solution.
<phil__> orb01: i'll just stick to apt-get remove and apt-get install
<phil__> if it works, i'm fine
<vince> the thing is
<vince> I've had a lot of trouble with Kubuntu since I updated to KDE 4.4
<vince> at first the plasma-desktop thing was so messed up I couldn't use anything
<vince> alt+F2 only basically
<vince> Then when I fixed the problem, only KDE apps would work
<vince> so I couldn't use the firefox installer included in kubuntu
<vince> so I decided to use sudo aptitude install firefox then
<vince> That's why everything is so screwed up IMO
<orb01> vince: I just updated to 4.4. It messed up my panel, but that was easily solved. Also broke the sound.
<orb01> vince: try kfmclient exec as the command
<orb01> and firefox installed like that should be just fine
<vince> It wasn't "easily solved" for me haha
<vince> took me 5 hours to figure it out xD
<vince> reinstall plasma desktop, then i had some problems with settings files that I supposedly didn't own
<vince> In short, updating to KDE 4.4 was a helluva hassle
<vince> and nothing is mentionned about it on the Kubuntu homepage
<vince> silly
<vince> :/
<orb01> probably because 4.4 is in the backports
<orb01> I had to delete my xine cache to get sound working
<vince> I can't believe there are so many differences between KDE 3.5.x and 4.4
<vince> *4.3.x
<vince> sorry
<vince> I'll try reinstalling FF
<vince> am i going to lose my settings ?
<vince> I hope not
<phil___> orb01: dmesg | tail still insists that the kernel module version doesn't match the driver
<eirann> anyone know how to install driver rt3070 ?
<Peace-> eirann: wifi ?
<eirann> yes
<Peace-> eirann: i guess should be something on the wiki
<Peace-> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<eirann> i've tried following make file instructions but i get errors at make
<phil___> orb01: i could locate the nvidia-driver and rerun the installer from console though
<orb01> phil___: you could do that yes.
<Peace-> eirann: give me the tutorial link
<vince> anyways, thanks for the tip orb01
<eirann> hang on
<eirann> Peace-: i know this says 2870 but the ubuntu forum were i got it from says it's same information for 3070http://ubunturt2870.pbworks.com/FrontPage
<eirann> http://ubunturt2870.pbworks.com/FrontPage
<Peace-> eirann: well that is pretty old tutorial
<Peace-> eirann: it's not the official wiki
<Peace-> and it's for a different wifi ,,,,
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> eirann: usb or pci device?
<eirann> i've tried following make file i'll pastebin the errors , is that ok ?
<eirann> usb device  it will make but not make install
<Peace-> eirann: lsusb
<Peace-> eirann: and paste here
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eirann> ok i'm gonna oaste you the drivers i'm trying and the results i get from terminal.
<Peace-> eirann: i need only of lsusb
<eirann> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398315/
<Peace-> eirann: now please unplug your device and type again lsusb and paste again
<eirann> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398317/
<Peace-> eirann: i guess you should try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1342593&highlight=rt2870
<eirann> ok i'll have look thanks
<Peace-> eirann: your device is this Bus 002 Device 002: ID 7392:7711
<Peace-> eirann: so if you need documentation try to search that on google
<phil__> orb01: works like a charm, newest driver up and running :-) thank you
<eirann> ok,
<eirann> so should it rocognise the device straight away, with out installing the driver?
<Peace-> eirann: it should work ,
<Peace-> eirann: make sure to install correctlhy the driver ,
<Peace-> eirann: then try the wifi without wpa or wep
<Peace-> and try to use wifi with wpa wep
<Peace-> but it should works fine
<Lanthes> Hello guys i try to use skype in kubuntu but it shut it when i cal someone or test it no sound working or video working in skype its just shut it how can i fix it?
<Peace-> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<eirann> Peace-:  i've ran the lsmod grep, command and this is the readout http://paste.ubuntu.com/398321/, do all them try and controll the device so i've got to blacklist them
<Peace-> eirann: mmm let me see what you get with this
<Peace-> eirann: iwconfig
<eirann> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398322/
<Peace-> eirann: mm looks like you have 2 wifi
<Peace-> eirann: and looks like the dirver is already installed
<Peace-> eirann: when you unplug your device let me see what iwconfig says
<eirann> :o
<eirann> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398324/, the device should show up as "ra0" under iwconfig not wlan1
<Peace-> eirann: so now plug in again
<Peace-> and give me
<eirann> it says on that link that i have to  blacklist someof the modules
<Peace-> sudo iwlist wlan1 scan
<eirann> Peace-:  wlan1 no scan results
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> ?
<eirann> Peace-:  yes that scanned all available ap's
<eirann> Peace-:  the device should show up as ra0
<Peace-> i think the only way it 's the instlalation of the new driver
<Peace-> i guess
<eirann> that's what i'm trying to install a new driver
<Peace-> ok you need to blacklist some drivers but you can do that even after you have tried to compile it
<eirann> Peace-:  will you help me please
<Peace-> i can try
<eirann> :)
<eirann> wait there i show you what drivers i got downloaded
<eirann> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398326/
<Peace-> sorry eirann i have to go
<eirann> it's ok
<Lanthes> Hello guys i try to use skype in kubuntu but it shut it when i cal someone or test it no sound working or video working in skype its just shut it how can i fix it?
<vince> Lanthes have you tried to reinstall it ?
<vince> Or maybe you didn't choose the right sound device
<Machtin> how can i edit which services to run at start?
<vince> system settings
<vince> advanced
<Machtin> my vsftpd isn't listed there, e.g.
<vince> :/
<vbgunz> can anybody here on 9.04 using KDE 4.4.1 visit this page and see any movies http://www.brinkthegame.com
<vbgunz> youtube works for me no problem, other flash based content like liveleaks works for me, but some sites that use flash dont work for me in either Konqueror or Firefox
<vbgunz> visiting the above site in konqueror I can see the loading icon *but* the page never loads. visiting it in firefox, I see absolutely nothing
<Kage> vbgunz: it works fine for me, though I am on KDE 4.3.x and kubuntu 9.10
<Kage> vbgunz: I wouldn't worry much about supporting kubuntu 9.04, support for it runs out in like 6 weeks
<vbgunz> I can't visit it with my current setup and would like to confirm if this is an issue wider than personal atm
<Kage> vbgunz: what version of flash are you using, and is it the free or non-free version?
<vbgunz> I believe it is the non-free version
<vbgunz> from the repos
<Kage> vbgunz: that could very well be the issue
<Kage> wait...
<Kage> nvm
<Kage> thought you said free
<Kage> xD
<FloodBotK1> Kage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kage> FloodBotK1: shutup
<vbgunz> haha
<bazhang> Kage, please dont use the enter key as punctuation
<vbgunz> hmm, flash is working for me now, I had to close down all my instances of konqueror and firefox to get it to work
<vbgunz> haha, I didn't think brink the game was really a game. I seen the same trailer with team fortress 2 voiceovers and it was perfect. a very serious tf2. its really a game. thanks flash.
<schadon> ciao
<bazhang> !it | schadon
<ubottu> schadon: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<guye_> hello
<shadeslayer> guye_: hi
<guye_> wow,so many people
<shadeslayer> lol
<slow-motion> hi
<shadeslayer> slow-motion: hi
<slow-motion> hi shadeslayer
<ferro> hola
<Zus> is there a kubuntu-bugs or should i remain with ubuntu-bugs?
<shadeslayer> Zus: kubuntu bugs mailing list>
<Zus> shadeslayer, t/y
<markit> I've downloaded kubuntu 10.04 beta1, but I've no taskbar nor K menu, or watch, or anything except desktop folder
<markit> I understand is a beta, but...!
<Peace-> markit: it's not stable
<markit> Peace-: ok, but beta are for testing, and having something you can't test is mad
<Peace-> no you have tested
<aperson> how can one move the 'plasma button' from the top right corner?
<Peace-> and the test failed ::=
<markit> probably I can add by hand, but I'm not able to, and majority of people will be pissed off
<markit> Peace-: lol, basic functionality should be provided
<Peace-> testers are smater than users.
<Peace-> if you are not able to solve byyourself
<Peace-> ...
<markit> Peace-: ok for alpha, not for beta
<Peace-> you are not a tester :)
<markit> Peace-: if you rely only on "tester", you reduce a lot tests that are done
<Peace-> markit: anyway beacuse i am a Peace maker
<Peace-> try this
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<markit> Peace-: ok
<markit> Peace-: is already installed
<markit> 1.165 version
<Peace-> well i dunno then try to remane $HOME/.kde
<Peace-> and log out and log in
<Peace-> now i will restart on lucid
<markit> mmm is asking me username and password... what are them?
<markit> (live cd)
<markit> found
<markit> (ubuntu and no pass)
<corigo> After repo upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 no wireless networks are being detected (or at least displayed) by the network manager
<Peace-> ok lucid inside
<markit> Peace-: no luck with .kde rename
<Peace-> markit: download the alternate cd
<markit> btw, I'm trying to add them manually, but I've no clue, nothing easy like "restore default"
<Peace-> and install that
<markit> (very useful even if you delete the bottom bar by mistake...)
<Peace-> here i have a lucid installation and it's working fine
<markit> Peace-: why alternate should be better? because it grabs all the package from internet?
<markit> Peace-: maybe you just upgraded from alpha right?
<Peace-> markit: of course
<Peace-> markit: have you tried  the dailybuild ?
<markit> ok, so could be a problem of beta1, and will not solve from alternate cd
<Peace-> the first rule of a tester ...
<Peace-> don't use only a way
<markit> Peace-: thanks a lot for your help :) I probably will give up, just was shocked for a release that is so broken
<markit> and probably is a little problem to fix
<Peace-> it's normal
<markit> but has been released this bad way
<Peace-> alpha and beta are not so nice like you could think
<Peace-> the most of time you should download daily build iso
<Peace-> and the alternate version...
<markit> Peace-: you have to agree that is not a good thing have it broke that way
<Peace-> just because of these issues
<Peace-> markit: you haven't tested linux like me
<Peace-> that is
<markit> ok, but before release a beta, just try to boot and see if is ok is the minimum
<Peace-> welll infact there are daily build iso....
<markit> just fearing final will be broken too if few people tries beta
<markit> Peace-: oh, I thought that daily builds were for real "deelpy involved tester", and releases for "simple testers" like me
<Peace-> markit: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<markit> in any case, I top ranting :)
<markit> I apreciate kde guy's work too much
<markit> is a "rant by a lover"
<Peace-> they don't work very well...
<Peace-> anyway...
<Peace-> but they are few
<markit> Peace-: beta is of 18, so better wait some more days
<Peace-> that is the problem
<markit> Peace-: really, big boys are all around gnome
<markit> ubuntu decision I thing is very responsable of this
<markit> s/thing/tnhink
<Peace-> we can live without gnome anyway i think you should talk about that on
<Peace-> !chat
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Peace-> omg
<orb01> markit: what do you mean with big boys are all around gnome?
<Peace-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<markit> orb01: Qt were GPL, while gkt were much less free (lgpl), so people that think they have to make distro that can be easely turned into a closed proprietary platform tend to prefer LGPL
<markit> so main distributors turned to gnome
<orb01> hehe, that makes sense
<markit> if only Qt were released GPL from the beginning... sigh
<markit> what a duplication of code... what a confusion for users.-..
<markit> btw, kde loves hurt itself with the single click default
<Peace-> markit: please ... go on offtopic channel
<markit> I will never understand that, for instance
<Peace-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<markit> Peace-: I apologise, just no one was talking so...
<bentob0x> how can I re-install and re-detect my entire sound system
<markit> I keep the channel alive :)
<bentob0x> I mean re-detect the sound hardware etc
<bentob0x> I'm on kubuntu 9.10 and pulseaudio seems gone
<bentob0x> or let's say not working really well
<Peace-> remove it
<Peace-> it's useless
<Peace-> for the most of users
<orb01> bentob0x: delete linux-sound-base and all packages with alsa in it
<orb01> then reinstall them
<orb01> that will fix most if not all sound problems where sound worked at one point
<orb01> also remove .xine/catalog.cache
<bentob0x> and how can I find the package list?
<corigo> What's the story with the "Blocked Updates" in the update manager?
<orb01> in ~
<bentob0x> is there a list of things to do somewhere?
<Peace-> corigo: wait or type on konsole sudo apt-get upgrade
<orb01> bentob0x: you know how to use apt-get or aptitude?
<bentob0x> yes
<bentob0x> apt-get remove --purge ?
<bentob0x> linux-sound-base
<bentob0x> ?
<orb01> yep
<bentob0x> k
<orb01> and also the packages with alsa in the name
<orb01> I assume you did not install timidity/pulse or other things, if so you need to remove those as well
<flyingsheep> hi
<bentob0x> alsa-base* alsa-utils* is proposed for removal
<bentob0x> k done
<orb01> bentob0x: now reboot, and reinstall them
<bentob0x> .xine too?
<bentob0x> that catalog file?
<orb01> yep, just the file, it's not a package
<bentob0x> do I have to reboot or can I restart stuff manually?
<orb01> reboot would be best
<bentob0x> :(
<bentob0x> k
<bentob0x> brb
<orb01> right now some stuff might still be in use
<flyingsheep> has anybody an idea why my fdisk does not terminate if a device is connected?
<flyingsheep> it lists everything, then, when it reaches the usb device it crashes/does not terminate
<flyingsheep> the device is formatted in ext3, i use the lucid beta
<aldaek> I cant find info getting data off of a N96. First, the computer is not even recognizing it. Two, the screen is cracked and I have a new phone.
<pepee> hi
<pepee> I upgraded my system to ubuntu lucid and got stuck into this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=229525#c6
<Apsel> hello all. i have installed kubuntu 9.10. i have tried to install the drivers for my TV, but no success. I got a message saying that kwin is unstable. Does anyone have an idea on how to solve the problem?
<pepee> ... this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=229525
<smokealot> i tried install lucid it wouldnt finish :/
<smokealot> installing*
<Peace-> smokealot: WHIch version ?... alternate desktop ?
<smokealot> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<smokealot> that one
<smokealot> it would install just take 45min's each percentage
<smokealot> which drove me crazy
<smokealot> so i just put back karmic koala which installed in no time
<CC939> hey ppl, i need help. today i downloaded kubuntu-karmic koala cd and burned it to disc, but every time i try to install it installation freezes. i can move the cursor around, but i cant click on anything.
<smokealot> u might have the wrong build for your system
<smokealot> or just a bad cd
<pepee> in short: can't run kde because the ati driver doesn't work with lucid, BUT even if I remove/reinstall xserver-xorg-*, kde says
<pepee> ksmserver: error while loading shared libraries: libatiuki.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CC939> i took i386 version, as i have intel cpu, and checked the cd, it has no error
<CC939> im trying to install it on my notebook
<CC939> asus a3500l*
<smokealot> CC939 have you tried with a DVD iso ?
<CC939> uh shit
<CC939> i burned cd iso to dvd
<CC939> could that be the issue?
<smokealot> yeah
<smokealot> the cd iso has to be on a regular cd-r
<smokealot> i had probs with the cd-r also
<CC939> oh
<smokealot> i dl'd the dvd iso which is 3gigs or so
<smokealot> and i had no install problems
<CC939> do you maybe have link to dvd iso torrent?
<CC939> cause i have to go work soon, and i cant download 3gigs in that time
<smokealot> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/release/
<Apsel> can anyone tell me how to ssh into my asterisk server with certificates on the Terminal?
<CC939> thx man, u saved me.
<smokealot> np
<CC939> haha oh man, u must be kidding me
<CC939> i run out of hdd space
<CC939> guess its time for cleaning
<snarkfish1> hey is there an openoffice chat?
<snarkfish1> nvm i found it
<vince> Hi ppl
<n8w> hey
<vince> I'm looking for a KDE equivalent for Cheese
<vince> any ideas ?
<n8w> im using xine plugin for playin streams, but it always plays the content in my browser window, what do i do in order to play it in a separate xine windows?
<Apsel> please can someone tell me how to enter a password containing the slash "/" character on the Konsole?
<vince> This is so silly
<vince> using "/" in a password
<vince> Sorry I have no idea
<bentob0x> orb01: I just need to reinstall linux-sound-base after that and that's all?
<orb01> bentob0x: ja :)
<bentob0x> and what about the alsa-base etc ?
<orb01> bentob0x: those as well
<bentob0x> and reboot?
<bentob0x> or will it work out of the box?
<orb01> should work out of the box, if not you can reboot
<orb01> bentob0x: nederlands by the way?
<vince> netherlands ?
<bentob0x> aleen maar een beetje nederlands
<orb01> okay
<BluesKaj> !nd | bentob0x
<bentob0x> ?
<BluesKaj> !nl | bentob0x
<ubottu> bentob0x: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<bentob0x> hehe
<orb01> BluesKaj: I was just asking him if he spoke Dutch, don't overdo it
<bentob0x> thx, english is ok, I was just answering to orb :)
<BluesKaj> just got here , so I do the lingo direct thing when I see it
<BluesKaj> direct to lingo chat , that is
<kimo> Hi
<kimo> Some People Tell Me About OpenSuse Is The Best KDe Linux It's true or false
<smokealot> i never used it
<smokealot> sounds like its for the other hand kind of guys
<kimo> Plaiz Answer
<orb01> kimo: #kubuntu-offtopic please
<kimo> Ok tell me About some tweak i cant do it to Kubuntu to become More Stable and More Reliable
<smokealot> kimo: your one funny guy
<kimo> hhhhh
<kimo> Little bit because im crazy about linux hh
<smokealot> are you having problems with kubuntu?
<kimo> Yes it's slow when im open Amarok or any multimedia file
<smokealot> what specs are your computer?
<kimo> It's a old Pc But work fine whit XP
<kimo> 512 Ram 2.40 Proc
<kimo> don't laught
<smokealot> that could be why programs run slow
<smokealot> not the os
<smokealot> fault
<kimo> but gnome work fine
<Tm_T> no, that's not slow pc for Kubuntu even
<kimo> if i add more ram kubuntu can run speedly
<orb01> kimo: KDE is generally heavier on your computer than Gnome. Disable some graphical stuff in the System Settings or go for a lighter desktop environment.
<Tm_T> orb01: false
<kimo> Tm T what do you mean
<smokealot> kde does use more cpu than gnome
<Tm_T> kimo: first of all, see what uses your resources, press ctrl+esc
<Tm_T> smokealot: depends entirely on what kind of settings you have (:
<kimo> X.Org is the first
<Tm_T> kimo: what's next?
<smokealot> thats what orb01 said
<orb01> Tm_T: I'm talking about a fresh install.
<kimo> is firefox im run it now
<smokealot> i got a feeling his problem is firefox spiking
<kimo> Xorg is the first then firefox then Quassel then plasma
<Tm_T> kimo: and if you close firefox, all works fine?
<kimo> yes a little Bit but not a big difference
<Tm_T> kimo: have you disabled nepomuk and strigi? you might like to try if that makes any difference
<rmrfslash> Can I use AirTunes w/ Kubuntu 9.10?
<Tm_T> and if you can live without them, you save nice bunch of ram
<kimo> i dont now all this because im  new in linux
<rmrfslash> Is there something built-in, or do I need to install something, or is it mostly not an available feature.
<Tm_T> rmrfslash: what it is?
<rmrfslash> AirTunes?
<rmrfslash> We have some Apple wireless device w/ a network audio system
<kimo> can you tell me how to disable all options you tell me about Mr.Tm T
<kimo> and can you tell me what is the job of this options
<rmrfslash> itunes can stream audio to this thing and I was wondering if there was support for doing this w/ kubuntu
<orb01> kimo: I'm fairly certain Nepomuk and Strigi are already disabled. You can find options for them in your System Settings, but they are disabled by default.
<Tm_T> orb01: no they are not (:
<orb01> Tm_T: 4.3 they are, 90% certain.
<Tm_T> kimo: systemsettings -> advanced tab -> desktop search
<kimo> in my pc just Strigi disabled but Nepomuk is not disabled
<kimo> but she eat just 310 Kb
<Tm_T> orb01: disabled or fails to run?
<kimo> Tm _T Can you Give me your Email i want to share my  experience whit you
<orb01> Tm_T: Strigi is disabled and fails to run without a java symlink, I know about that. Nepomuk was also disabled by default here.
<kimo> plaizz
<smokealot> im sorry guys but with 512mb of ram opening songs or folders while having firefox open and god knows what els he is doing "will" run slow
<orb01> I agree.
<orb01> In any case, I do not believe Nepomuk is a problem here at all. You can't expect an old system to run fast when you have Compiz on, and the plasma widgets and such.
<orb01> Disabling those would be much more effective.
<Tm_T> smokealot: true, unless knows how to keep system slim, I know it can be done with 256 MiB ram and KDE and all that jazz
<orb01> Of course downgrading to 3.x would help.
<Tm_T> orb01: Compiz?
<orb01> Tm_T: I meant compositing in general.
<kimo> yes Linux is the power
<kimo> Some People Talk about Opensuse is very fast
<Tm_T> orb01: depends lots of about graphics drivers, first gen netbooks can handle kwin with effects on
<kimo> Tm_T how to remove software cash
<orb01> Tm_T: turning off effects always increases performance, regardless of your hardware. Also, kim has an old machine, and one would assume he therefore has an older graphics card as well.
<Tm_T> true, I'm just saying that cannot be generalised (:
<Tm_T> anyway, gotta poke some build errors ->
<kimo> Tm_T how to remove inused Files in KDE
<moijk> What do you use as VNC-server?
<noaXess_kubuntu> hello
<noaXess_kubuntu> i have this in my /etc/fstab: /dev/sdb1       /home/thomi/mythtv       auto nouser,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 2
<noaXess_kubuntu> on a boot, it can't be accessed.. any idea? if i comment out this line in fstab, reboot and mount ddb1 manually with sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/thomi/mythtv it works fine
<orb01> kimo: please find a beginners guide on the internet.
<kimo> Ok Im not a beginners In linux but im beginners in KDE
<smokealot> kimo what do you want to remove
<kimo> i want to remove  cash
<kimo> i want to free up space
<kimo> from my local disc
<noaXess_kubuntu> kimo: sudo apt-get remove cash
<kimo> Yes Thanks man
<noaXess_kubuntu> or sudo apt-get purge cash
<aeonoris> I want to make a link 'folder' that will redirect everything sent to it to a certain Plasma widget (the "Magic Folder" widget, to be precise).  Is thise possible?
<sidney> i'm trying to install a theme. It's in synaptic but when i install nothing happens
<asma> Hi, Is Kubuntu has a freeware something like a "movie maker"?
<Vroomfondle> asma: http://www.pitivi.org/  ?
<asma> Vroomfondle,  thanks.
<jovis> why does "init 3" not work on ubuntu?
<stanmiklos> este si cineva care vorbeste romaneste
<jovis> im trying to install nvidia 9800 drivers and it doesnt want X running...
<jovis> and yeah i'm root
<jovis> im always root
<Typos_King> then don't do it with X running :)
<jovis> how do i boot it up without x running
<Typos_King> use the 'safe mode' option
<Typos_King> that'll drop you to a console session
<jovis> failsafe?
<jovis> alrighty
<Typos_King> a rooted... right , failsafe, a rooted console session
<jovis> thanks mate
<Typos_King> what  did you get? a .deb for hte nvidia drivers?
<Typos_King> well... anyhow.. I assume you have a howto to install them :)
<hunt> Hi, I use Kubuntu Lucid and I do not have sound in flash videos/animations in both rekonq and konqueror, any suggestions?
<zematynnad> hunt: what have you tried?
<Typos_King> rekonq?
<phil__> hello there
<Mandrago> the fonts are a little vague in thie system , where can I get it adjusted?
<Typos_King> allo
<Typos_King> vague fonts? heeh
<phil__> i've got a question regarding twinview, i just set up a new metamode "null, 1680x105" and added it in xorg.conf
<Typos_King> I wonder how they look like ^_^
<Mandrago> well, as if somebody rubbed nilk on some of the edges :p
<phil__> when i strg alt + in order to change to the new metamode, the screen is offset by approx. 400 px to the right
<phil__> the left one shuts down like it should, but the right one is offset
<hunt> zematynnad: sorry, I didnt see your message
<phil__> Mandrago: maybe you are searching for true type fonts
<zematynnad> hunt: no prob
<Mandrago> this is probably an earlier distro of kubuntu (I have linuxmce installed)
<Typos_King> .. nilk?
<hunt> zematynnad: well, I do get systemsounds
<Mandrago> speaking of wich, where do I check which distro I have?
<mark105> i have a problem where fdisk can read my partition table, windows can read my partition table but what ever partitiioner the kubuntu installer uses cant read it and i dont know why
<zematynnad> hunt: have you tried all of the channels in kmix?
<Typos_King> Mandrago:    what is nilk? heheh
<hunt> zematynnad: yes I checked the channels
<Mandrago> nilk, milk....see? the font is so vague, I couldnt tell the difference :p
<hunt> zematynnad: actually amarok is running at the moment
<zematynnad> hunt: have you tried in kmix going to the Settings Menu and Selecting "Configure Channels"
<zematynnad> ?
<Mandrago> ah found it, I'm running release 3.5.8
<zematynnad> hunt: there might be a separate channel that needs to be used
<Typos_King> lol
<hunt> zematynnad: you think the browser might use a seperate channel than amarok or kopete?
<hunt> zematynnad: I tried different channels
<Typos_King> Mandrago:     you can adjuts 'anti-aliasing' settings in System Settings > appearance > fonts
<zematynnad> hunt: it's possible
<zematynnad> hunt: not all channels are visible in kmix by default
<Mandrago> checking now typos
<zematynnad> hunt: it might be one of the channels that is currently hidden
<hunt> zematynnad: I wonder wether there is a website with sound but without flash, where I could test wether it is the fault of flash or of the browser...
<hunt> zematynnad: I tried hidden channels too
<zematynnad> hunt: not that I know of
<Mandrago> any recommended settings for anti-aliasing typos?
<hunt> zematynnad: I tried all output related channels...
<zematynnad> hunt: sorry - out of ideas
<hunt> zematynnad: yes me too, I guess I have no other chance than installing another browser and try it there..
<zematynnad> hunt: which browser are you currently using?
<Typos_King> Mandrago:   I use defaults, it works for me, then again, I've installed a gangload of other fonts :), many from other office suites like MS office fonts :)
<Typos_King> they work fine for me
<Typos_King> Mandrago:    I think defaults is,  anti-aliasing[font smoothing] for fonts between 8pt-16pt is I think
<Mandrago> well neither of the options given me are preferable, so its up to configuring a good one
<Typos_King> but you can just check on 'enabled' and configure it yourself, or set anti-aliasing for all
<Typos_King> Mandrago:   areyou sure it isn't the skin/theme in use, instead of the font?
<hunt> zematynnad: havent decided yet wether I'm gonna use rekonq or konqueror...
<hunt> zematynnad: but I just had a good idea that might help me...
<Mandrago> its a rather default theme
<hunt> zematynnad: installing kubuntu-restricted-extras and non-free-codecs *cough*
<MartinBlumen> Hi, everyone. When I search (ctrl+f) for some text on a web page in firefox and that "something" is not there, I hear a scary loud beep that freaks me out. Could that be turned off?
<zematynnad> hunt: good luck
<Typos_King> hunt:  you can get the flash plugin with -> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree;
<hunt> Typos_King: yes I know, the flashplugin was automatically installed when I opened konqueror the first time
<Typos_King> MartinBlumen:     I thinkk  those are the System Settings > Advanced > Notifications
<Typos_King> I have all those turned off myself :}
<Mandrago> maybe its the resolution
<Mandrago> yep
<Mandrago> it was the resolution
<Mandrago> a resolution for a tv it was, not a monitor
<Mandrago> aaaah freedom! Non eye gauging fonts to read anymore :D
<Typos_King> heheh
<MartinBlumen> Typos_King: Thanks a lot. Even though I wasn't able to tweak it to produce any pleasant sound, setting "duration" to 1ms turns that horror off.
<Mandrago> any here who have experience running linuxmce here?
 * boesmans looking for good comedy movie, hope someone can help
<Mandrago> Something's gotta give
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> boesmans:   uncle buck :P
<boesmans> thanks Typos_King :D
<Typos_King> hhee
<Typos_King> I've been watching a lot of 1980's snl lately
<Typos_King> boesmans:   ever seen 'office space'?
<boesmans> no what is it about Typos_King?
<mark105> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QeWe4QM6 this is my problem now to figure out how to fix it
<Typos_King> boesmans:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfCYzJAgwrw
<Typos_King> it's a hilarous movie, the director of it is Mike Judge, the guy that makes beavis and butthead and king of the hill
<boesmans> hehe ok
<boesmans> i'll dl that :) ty
<vankosa> muhahahaha
<vankosa> halo world
<vankosa> =)
<vankosa> helo*
<vankosa> hello
<Typos_King> ?
<vankosa> koro4e ya ni4e ne ponimayu
<vankosa> Anyone from Russia?
<Tm_T> !ru | vankosa
<ubottu> vankosa: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vankosa> thanks
<daniel_> Anyone here knows about grub errorS?
<Typos_King> depends
<Typos_King> you can ask, worst case scenario, noone will know..but won't kill you :|
<daniel_>  When I boot I am now getting an error about "No Such Device 16467890cfcc2f39"  I was using Windows, mouse seemed locked so I rebooted and now I can still get in Linux but not Windows.  If I use a Grub boot floppy and try to get into Windows I get a different error.  That error says invalid signature.
<daniel_> I asked in a grub room but not getting any response.
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> get back into linux, and run -> sudo update-grub;
<Typos_King> 16467890cfcc2f39   I'm assuming is meaing the UUID used by the grub as well as the OS to address partitions
<Typos_King> and now and then, there are issues when some app changes the UUID here and not there
<daniel_> I don't get how the boot could get messed up just because I had to reboot because I was having a problem with the mouse.
<daniel_> I am in Linux right now.  Only working OS right now.
<Typos_King> run -> sudo update-grub;
<daniel_> Done
<daniel_> I will try rebooting now.
<daniel_> Anything else needs to be done?
<Typos_King> no, try rebooting
<daniel_> kay.  Thank you.
<daniel_> No change.  Same message.
<daniel_> I still get "No such device" when I try and boot to Windows.
<daniel_> same error message.
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> go to /boot/grub/
<Typos_King> if there's a grub.cfg.... delete it
<daniel_> I was going to boot to a WIn cd and redo the partition, but then I would lose linux boot.  Can I run that command in a live linux CD to restore  grub?
<Guest10478> algum brasileiro ae
<daniel_> Okay.
<Typos_King> then retry the update-grub
<Typos_King> daniel_    quite sure ithas to be some mismatch between maybe the UUID in grub.cfg and the one in /etc/fstab
<daniel_> Okay.
<Typos_King> !pt | Guest10478
<ubottu> Guest10478: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Typos_King> daniel_:    but yes, you can do a windows install and restore Grub from the live-cd
<Typos_King> but if it's the UUID, not sure if a win32 reinstall will address it ^_^
<daniel_> I cannot delete the file.
<Typos_King> right
<Typos_King> you have to sudo rm FILE
<daniel_> Ah.  Thank you
<bigbrovar> I cant seem to configure a samba share on kubuntu karmic on kde 4.4
<bigbrovar> its says I dont have permission
<daniel_> Done.
<daniel_> DO I run the update grub again?
<Typos_King> daniel_:    redo the sudo update-grub;  when done, check the UUID for the win32 entry in grub.cfg if it reflects the same as in /etc/fstab
<Typos_King> for the same partition listed
<daniel_> Okay.
<Typos_King> !samba | bigbrovar
<ubottu> bigbrovar: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bigbrovar> Typos_King: I know all that, I cant share a folder.. from dolphin is what am saying :)
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> haven't done much samba myself yet :}
<bigbrovar> Typos_King:  when I got to share folder tap it says not authorised or some stuff like that
<bigbrovar> Typos_King: am googling seems to be a known issue
<daniel_> As far as I can tell Windows isn't listed anywhere in fstab.
<daniel_> Any way to send you the file?
<daniel_> or contents?
<Typos_King> pastebin.ca :)
<Typos_King> you can paste both, grub.cfg and fstab :)
<daniel_> Okay.
<daniel_> Are you Canadian?
<Typos_King> no hehe
<daniel_> http://pastebin.ca/1847576
<Typos_King> well, how about pastie.org or pastie2.org or pastebin.com or webdevout.net/test :)
<Typos_King> there are many pastebins
<daniel_> http://pastebin.ca/1847580
<y0rch> saludos
<ilter> Hello. Could someone say how can i drop a tcp connection?
<y0rch> nop
<daniel_> Is there a way to see if Linux sees a webcam I hooked up?  Not sure what brand it is though.
<Typos_King> daniel_    yeah... no UUID for the ntfs partitions, meaning they're not automounting, they're mounted using the HAL services... no biggie, try that new grub.cfg   if the win32 doesn't go still, it'll drop you back in grub screen, press 'e' to edit the win32 entry and delete the 'search....' line, and ctrl-x to retry that without the 'search....' line
<daniel_> Okay.
<Typos_King> daniel_:    you don't happen to have Hiren's CD handy, do you?
<daniel_> Always
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> 10.1? 10.2?
<daniel_> I have a CDRW that always updates with new versions
<daniel_> I believe 10.1
<Typos_King> ohh... good
<daniel_> I know loads on PC's but the Linux boot is confusing.
<Typos_King> if you need to get to the win32 partition, Hiren's cd has an option at the bottom to 'boot windows with ntldr', meaning to boot it when its boot loader is not int the HD mbr, and that'd get you in
<daniel_> Hmmm.  I didn't see that one.
<daniel_> MIght not be 10.1 or 10.2  Maybe just 10.  WIll have to find out.
<Typos_King> it's ... .in the ..I think is the 2nd option at the bottom choices
<Typos_King> in the 10.1, which is also the one I have
<daniel_> Okay.  I will reboot to try both boot options and if fails I will try the bootcd.
<Typos_King> yeah
<daniel_> I appreciate the assist bud.
<Typos_King> and you don't have to reinstall win32 either
<Typos_King> worst case, just using  the hiren's cd put ntldr back and restroe grub later
<daniel_> I am starting to hate Windoze.  Winblows.  lol
<daniel_> Yes
<daniel_> Just boot xp cd and restore mbr/boot then restore grub.
<daniel_> if all else fails/
<Typos_King> yep
<Typos_King> ilter:    drop a tcp?
<daniel_> One last thing before I reboot.  I had Ubuntu installed, then installed KDE.  Now I don't have anythinjg but LogOff to shut down.  IS there a way to fix that?
<Typos_King> not sure... you might need to install... kubuntu-desktop package.. but can't be sure
<daniel_> I will look that up later.    Thank you.
<daniel_> typos king I have Hiren's boot cd 10.0 and didn't realize there was an update.
<Typos_King> woo
<Typos_King> I have 10.1 and works well, dunno on .2
<daniel_> I will let you know.
<daniel_> Thank you for the hewads up.
<daniel_> Been busy lately and forgot to check on an update.
<daniel_> While I wait, is there a way to find out if Linux sees a webcam I hooked up?
<Typos_King> lspci
<daniel_> Google Dance says it is an ezonics camera
<Typos_King> or lsusb
<Typos_King> or you can always check with lshw
<daniel_> Terminal?
<Typos_King> yes, or you can install the GUI lshw-gtk or hardmon
<daniel_> This might be it: Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100
<daniel_> Sees my PSP.
<aperson> is there any way to get my desktops to be 4x1 instead of 2x2?
<ilter> Typos_King: Yes i need to drop tcp connections.
<xephexx> get the plasmoid "pager" go to pager settings and configure it for one row insted of two.I use compiz not kwin....
#kubuntu 2010-03-21
<codexicated> Does anyone happen to know how do I make my console to only show the current directory instead of the whole path?
<moriarty> hello all
<boesmans> nn all :w
<Walzmyn> How can I make an app start up when I log in?
<Walzmyn> Nevermind, I swear, asking in here makes google suddenly start working. :)
<oscivaldo> alguem é do Brasil?
<oscivaldo> There is someone from Brazil?
<oscivaldo> alguem é do Brasil?
<spectre> How do I change my login/logout screens?  Like the wallpaper...and is there an app that helps me change sounds/wallpapers/ect?
<Spectre--> Is there a program or app that lets me modify the longin/logout wallpapers and the various sounds and whatnot?
<rosco_y> can anyone please recommend their favorite time / task organizer?
<rosco_y> (I'm not hung up on tracking time, I just need an organizer to help keep me focused)
<melissawm> rosco_y: i use a plasmoid that acts as a timer, kinda like the pomodoro method (don't know if you've heard of this)
<rosco_y> melissawm: I'm not familiar with that, but I'm going to try it out--Thank you very much!
<melissawm> rosco_y: if you want to know more, try here: http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/
<melissawm> the basic idea is that you only need to focus for 15 min at a time in a given task
<melissawm> so you use the timer to tell you when it's over, and you can focus on the task without thinking how long has it been since you started. works pretty well for me :)
<rosco_y> millun: Thank you again!
<melissawm> rosco_y: no prob :)
<rosco_y> melissawm: xcuse me, Thank you!
<Walzmyn> Spectre--: system settings --> advanced --> login manager (root access required)
<prefrontal> i really thought i was being clever on this one. a way to convert double to float without loss of precision.. i was wrong.
<prefrontal> ostringstream o; double d1 = 0.4; o << d1; istringstream i(o.str()); float f1; i >> f1; cout << f1-d1 << "\n"; // 5.96046e-09
<regeya> I have someting odd happening with KPackageKit:  it's using obsolete proxy settings (trying to connect to 127.0.0.1:3128 even though I've got my network settings to be direct internet connection.)  any hints? :-/
<navetz> a
<xephexx> does anybody remember how to change the individual plasma theme details...I knew once but can't seem to figure it out.
<apo33> oiiiiiiiii
<rosco_y> is anyone here using the ati open source video drivers?
<rosco_y> Does anyone have dual-head working with an ATI Radeon chipset?
<markNix> hello
<markNix> Guys, In the news page said that who is on stable kubuntu shoudn't update right know because the ppa is breaking the install or something like.. So I want to know if it's safe to upgrade to the ppa right know?
<markNix> ??
<Guest316> how do i change my nick?
<ray_> Does anyone here know how to enable compiz on backtrack4 and disable kde desktop manager?
<googeek> What is the command line to launch the Kickoff ?
<ray_> @googeek are you talking to me?
<googeek> ray: I'm talking to anyone who knows the answer
<googeek> Does anyone know the command line for the Kickoff application launcher?
<tooth1> hi, i've got problems including cpp-libs. when i try to inc qt4 by #include <qt4/QtGui/QtGui> the compiler bugs me about missing sublibs, but they are all right there... is there a path conflict ? #include <QtGui> didn't work for me
<meganerd> join #ubuntu
<marcosroriz> hello guys
<marcosroriz> I head that it's unsafe to upgrade right know (news) stable to the ppa, is that true?
<Grendelson> greetings
<Grendelson> anyone here know how to set up a usb wireless card working?
<Grendelson> can anyone point me to a place to get answers to basic set up information?
<Grendelson> ok.... so much for the much spoken of comunity
<draik> Where do I go for help with the Ubuntu server?
<bazhang> #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server
<draik> Thank you, bazhang
<poida> Hello,  my Amarok is crashing before it starts up.  Any help would be great.  Here is the output http://codepaste.net/woakcb
<marcosroriz> guys, for the first time in a long period I'm liking konqueror
<jaison> hi
<jaison> does anybody kow here abt adobe products in ubuntu
<jaison> ??
<RedXIII`Alt> I found konqueror so bad that it was completely unusable
<jaison> hello
<poida> jaison, Hi, no idea
<jaison> k
<seawolf> for compile kernel with  make xconfig on kde4 install libqt3-mt-dev, ?
<sheila> hi
<sheila> this is lady gaga, I just go by sheila
<sheila> lol
<Guest89769> hallo hallo ...
<Guest89769> why dosn't chatroulette work in ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> !find chatroulette
<ubottu> Package/file chatroulette does not exist in karmic
<shadeslayer> Guest89769: works here with chromium
<Guest89769> tnx, i tryed ff and konq .... ... i will check out chromium
<shadeslayer> Guest89769: ok
<Guest89769> nope. same like before. just when the flashplayer pops up i am not able do allow / disallow the using of the webcam. i cannot klick on the flash applet.
<shadeslayer> Guest89769: weird works here... oh wait i have lucid so maybe thats why..
<Guest89769> (cam works find in skype)
<shadeslayer> Guest89769: have you installed the flashplayer?
<Guest89769> yes
<Guest89769> what is lucid?
<Guest89769> (other falshsites work fine)
<shadeslayer> !lucid | Guest89769
<ubottu> Guest89769: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Guest89769> I see ...
<kaniiNIX> anyone here?
<korya> првиет всем
<Peace-> :)
<Lawanda> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<Peace-> Lawanda: -.-''
<Lawanda> Lawanda: -.-''
<Peace-> sick idiot
<meganerd> its ok, he forgot the sudo part
<Peace-> well...
<Peace-> but...
<spirov92> hi, I have subtitles for a movie, but they're encoded in cp1251, and smplayer expects utf8, how can I fix it?
<Peace-> that is not a kubuntu question.
<Peace-> it's a multimedia question
<spirov92> Peace-: yeah you're right...anyway I found the encoding setting in options
<plan_rich> hey did somebody manage the installation of  the android app 'proxoid' to work correctly? because i get a 'cannot bind socket' error...
<Peace-> android?
<Consul_Falx> folks; I need help configuring XOrg in lucid amd64 -.-
<Peace-> Consul_Falx: lucid?
<Peace-> Consul_Falx: man ... that is not stable
<Peace-> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<kimo> Hello
<kimo> i want a software like Ubuntu Tweak in Kubuntu
<alokito> how to restart phonon without rebooting pc?
<alokito> it says audio device doesn't work
<alokito> I'm in lucid
<Peace-> alokito: well well well
<alokito> hi Peace-
<alokito> you know the solution?
<Peace-> alokito: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/01/02/cant-open-output-file-default-snd_pcm_open-error-device-or-resource-busy/
<alokito> hmm
<Peace-> alokito: you have to find out which programs is using badly your audio card
<Peace-> alokito: with lsof | grep snd
<Peace-> then you have to kill that process
<Peace-> stop
<alokito> yup
<kimo> i want a software like Ubuntu Tweak in Kubuntu
<Peace-> there is not
<Peace-> .
<alokito> oh my kmix was on mute
<Peace-> LOL
<alokito> donno how that happenned :|
<alokito> dev. bugs I guess
<alokito> and...
<alokito> I'm no longer getting sound in totem after an update
<Peace-> totem ?
<alokito> I got it just fine till yesterday
<Peace-> kubuntu doesn't use totem
<alokito> gnome's default media player
<alokito> I know
<alokito> I use it sometimes
<Peace-> vlc.
<Peace-> killer application
<alokito> it has nice visualizations
<alokito> whos'e killer? :-S
<Peace-> vlc
<alokito> I love everything of Linux :)
<alokito> vlc?
<alokito> totem and vlc aren't related
<Peace-> omg
<alokito> are they?
<alokito> :-/
<kimo> what is the best msn client for linux
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> ther is not a best
<Peace-> for my own use i use kmess
<Peace-> but there is not webcam support
<Peace-> .
<Peace-> i guess
<kimo> me too im use it but im not satisfited whit it
<Peace-> close protocol are always problematic
<Peace-> use open... and you will get less problem with linux
<Peace-> like ekiga
<Peace-> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<kimo> Yeah i use Kmess And Emesene But always problem
<kimo> All my friends use msn i can't use Ekiga
<Peace-> that because microsoft doesn't like linux user can share
<Peace-> kimo: you should write to microsoft :S why do you change msn protocol so i can't use msn software like amsn on linux
<Peace-> xD you will see
<Peace-> what you get
<kimo> in my country we have some people don't now what is Linux
<Peace-> you'll get
<Peace-> well :) burn cd and try to convert your friend to linux
<Peace-> or like you already know you will never get a decent software to talk with your friends
<Peace-> that's my point of view
<kimo> HHH I do that but after one day of use all my friends switch to windows because they think linux is More difficult
<alokito> how can I get a kubuntu lucid t-shirt?
<alokito> I love that armor :D
<Peace-> alokito: you can go on canonical website
<alokito> ok..
<alokito> can I get for free?
<Peace-> alokito: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=37 of course oyu have to pay....
<kimo> Peace do you now im the first Guy use linux in my street
<Peace-> alokito: you can get some drinks with no money?
<alokito> oh :|
<alokito> then why are the cds and stickers free?
<Peace-> alokito: you can get only kubuntu cd for free.
<alokito> yup
<Peace-> and it's a lot.
<alokito> and you can get some stickers with it
<mefisto__> what's wrong with msn on kopete? is it broken?
<alokito> when'll be lucid ship-it requests available?
<alokito> I don't want koala :(
<kimo> Lucid can take 3G Modem Support
<kimo> waht is the Graphique solution to connect whit wvdial
<mauri> im using kubuntu beta1 but dolpihn says : refusiong to mount device /dev/sda1 for uid=1000
<Tm_T> mauri: #ubuntu+1 for lucid support (and no I don't know about that issue myself)
<mauri> how is it possibile to merge 2 pdf during a printing
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> pdfedit
<Peace-> maybe
<magez> i have a kubuntu with no sound
<magez> if i sent a file for alsa to play directly, it works
<Peace-> magez: speaker-test -c2 -D hw:0,0 -t wav -l1
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<magez> Peace- it works with ubuntu
<magez> but installed kubuntu desktop and it doesnt work here
<Peace-> magez: run kmix
<Peace-> magez: put max everywhere
<Peace-> set max everywhere
<magez> done
<Peace-> magez: your problem it's a setting
<Peace-> kernel kubuntu = kernel ubuntu
<Peace-> so audio card work on ubuntu = audio card works on kubuntu
<Peace-> magez: konsole
<Peace-> magez: alsamixer -V all
<magez> i think kmix is fooked up
<Peace-> --> screenshoot
<Peace-> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<magez> screenshot of what?
<magez> that alsamixer window?
<Peace-> konsole : alsamixer -V all    -----__> screenshot
<magez> http://imagebin.org/89766
<Peace-> magez .... you have not enabled channels
<Peace-> select
<Peace-> FRONT
<Peace-> and press M
<boesmans> i'm looking for card tricks.. not the lame youtube shit but professional moves. anyone ?
<mefisto__> wrong channel boesmans?
<boesmans> not rly mefisto__ , i just amsg'd it// sry
<bergo> Hi all
<BluesKaj> boesmans, I think you have the wrong chat...this is a kubuntu suport chat , not for card tricks or games
<boesmans> like i said BluesKaj it was an amsg on another server.. and i don't know how to configure konversation so amsg stays in server i use it in..
<bergo> Kind of a stupid question I have: what is the recommended kde network configuration tool - symilar to the one in ubuntu (stays on the panel, allows to connect to wifi, lat, etc)?
<bergo> lat=lan
<mefisto__> bergo: knetworkmanager
<BluesKaj> add the server to your server list and configyre it in the serverlist dialog, boesmans
<BluesKaj> BBL
<boesmans> huh?
<boesmans> what do you mean BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, spmebody  help this boesmans guy , i have to go
<bergo> mefisto__: thanks
<boesmans> lol ^^
<boesmans> thx
<BluesKaj> boesmans, type your message in the server dialog box and what were you trying to to do with your message ?
<boesmans> i just used /amsg BluesKaj but i'm on 5diff servers and amsg goes everywhere
<Xchr> how to configure a broad band modem in kde?
<BluesKaj> Xchr, ethernet or wifi from the pc ?
<Xchr> wifi, is a usb modem (tigo)
<BluesKaj> Xchr, which wifi card ?
<Xchr> usb modem huawei e156b
<BluesKaj> not the modem, the wifi card on the computer
<Xchr> in gnome it works, but not in kde :(
<Xchr> sorry.. only ethernet from pc
<BluesKaj> Xchr, please explain what you are trying to do ..exactly
<Xchr> I set my usb modem (tigo) to access internet (kde) :(
<anna> using Intel 2200BG for wifi, is there any recommendable wifi driver other than the one that comes with the default installtion?
<magez> im still getting sound on ubuntu, but not on kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> magez: did you set all channels to high in kmix?
<magez> alsa-base.conf tried lots of different settings in that file with kubunut
<magez> sure, they were all maxed up
<magez> one time i got sound
<magez> but everything goes with ubuntu
<shadeslayer> magez: hmm and which app are you running?
<magez> even flash sounds work in ubuntu, couldnt get them working on kubuntu at all
<magez> any app
<magez> i restart alsa-utils and try to start amarok, it just gives some error
<anna> is the functionality of firmware-iwlwifi included with the package linux-firmware? Or does it make sense to install that as well?
<anna> background: I wonder why I can access a certain accesspoint from another linux system hosting firmware-iwlwifi but not from this kubuntu machine. Ok, the other has a slightly modern iwlwifi Intel card.
<pubuntu> hi
<shadeslayer> magez: hmm
<shadeslayer> magez: you dont get even one decibel of sound?
<magez> no complete silence
<magez> realtek alc1200
<magez> theres not a single problem on ubuntu which is weird
<magez> or gdm side
<magez> maybe its about xine
<mefisto__> magez: you were here earlier and posted a screencap of alsamixer: http://imagebin.org/89766 which shows lots of muted channels. have you fixed that?
<magez> sure its fixed
<magez> "The audio playback device HDA Intel (XXX Analog) does not work. Falling back to PulseAudio" <--- it keeps saying that or similar everytime i start an app that uses sounds
<magez> as a popup
<mefisto__> magez: in systemsettings > multimedia try the devices listed with the "test" button. if the pulseaudio one works, move that to the top of the list
<mefisto__> magez: kubuntu does not install pulseaudio by default, but ubuntu does. I think that's the source of the problem
<magez> none of them works
<magez> and the pulseaudio is in the list
<mefisto__> magez: and there is no MM on any channels in alsamixer?
<magez> nope
<mefisto__> magez: what devices do you have in the list?
<tmerriam> has anyone noticed this problem in kde 4.4sc from the kubuntu backports ppa? I dont get the option to open cds or dvds in dolphin from the device notifier
<magez> mefisto__: the unsupported Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] and the Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller which im trying to get to work
<firstbreaker> Hi there everyone I was wondering if there was a to get multitouch to work with my touchpad like two finger tap for right click? I was able to get this to work in Gnome is there a way in KDE?
<firstbreaker> Anyone?
<shadeslayer> firstbreaker: in lucid yes
<shadeslayer> firstbreaker: in karmic idk..i did compile kcm-touchpad but it didnt worl
<shadeslayer> and right now i havent tried multitouch either
<firstbreaker> ....I was just about to Kcm-touch...
<firstbreaker> Okay xD Thanks for the heads up Shade
<firstbreaker> I guess I'll just wait for Lucid
<aar> Hi, does anybody know of a pop-up mail notifier for kde that can display the e-mail's subject and sender in the pop-up panel?
<ubunturos> how do I read hidden files like boot.ini using a LIVE CD
<ubunturos> if the ntfs-3g and additional files are installed
<aar> Hi, does anybody know of a pop-up mail notifier for kde that can display the e-mail's subject and sender in the pop-up panel?
<annma> hi people
<annma> I have a potential GSoC student who is a newbie
<annma> he wants to get KHangMan and I don't think he can build trunk so I would like him to install kdelibs 4.4.1 and sources - he has Ubuntu 9.10
<annma> can someone explain him how to do that, with details?
<spaceraver> hello...
<annma> anyone?
<Balsaq> uoıʇɐןןɐʇsuı nʇunqnʞ pǝɥɔʇoq ɥʇıʍ dןǝɥ pǝǝu
<mylfu> I have problem with my kde 4.2.2. I don't have ikons on the desktop, after writing plasma I got effect : http://wklej.org/id/301225/ i have kdebase-workspace-bin installed. It looks http://yfrog.com/55kde422p my distribution is kubuntu 8.10
<spaceraver> quick question... if i boot from a livecd to a livecd session and want to install but it gives an error about read errors. can i use a usb stick i have prepped with a usb install to install from under the same session. computer cannot boot from usb
<mylfu> i boot from hardisk
<Balsaq> ƃuıdʎʇ ʇɔǝɹɹoɔuı uı pǝʇןnsǝɹ sɐɥ uoıʇɐןןɐʇsuı nʇunqnʞ 'dןǝɥ ǝsɐǝןd
<annma> Balsaq: please write correctly
<spaceraver> not an option i am afraid
<Balsaq> ¡¡¡dןǝɥ˙˙˙ɯǝןqoɹd ʎɯ ʇɔǝɹɹoɔ ʇı ןןıʍ ןןɐʇsuıǝɹ puɐ ɹǝʌo pɔ uoıʇɐןןɐʇsuı ǝɥʇ dıןɟ ı ɟı ɐɯuuɐ
<spaceraver> balsaq... arabic??
<Tm_T> no, just upsidedown
<Tm_T> Balsaq: please stop
<shadeslayer_> hes using http://www.mirrortext.net/
<mehmet> :)
<sch10> привет!
<Tm_T> !ru | sch10
<ubottu> sch10: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sch10> я первый раз зашел
<sch10> что делать?
<spaceraver> but how do i use a usb stick as a source?
<mylfu> I have problem with my kde 4.2.2. I don't have ikons on the desktop, after writing plasma I got effect : http://wklej.org/id/301225/ i have kdebase-workspace-bin installed. It looks http://yfrog.com/55kde422p my distribution is kubuntu 8.10
<mefisto__> mylfu: alt-F2 and type plasma-desktop
<mylfu> bash: plasma-desktop: command not found
<goodtime> it should light up on your desktop
<goodtime> not the terminal
<goodtime> use the keystroke on the desktop
<mylfu> don't work
<goodtime> thats weird i got it to lightup right here even
<mefisto__> light up?
<goodtime> the run progrham
<goodtime> yes
<goodtime> it works for me
<mauri> imnot able to place files in the waste. The system says that it is fullbut it is empty
<mefisto__> mylfu: how did you install kde4? do you have netbook-remix maybe?
<mylfu> i inistall kubuntu-desktop
<mylfu> and i try kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<mefisto__> mylfu: and no plasma-desktop command?
<mylfu> no
<mylfu> plasma or plasma-desktop don't working
<mauri> imnot able to place files in the waste. The system says that it is fullbut it is empty
<mylfu> The program 'plasma' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<mylfu> sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-bin
<mylfu> bash: plasma: command not found
<mylfu> mylfu@bt:/var/cache/apt/archives$ plasma-desktop
<mylfu> bash: plasma-desktop: command not found
<mauri> imnot able to place files in the waste. The system says that it is fullbut it is empty
<mefisto__> mauri: is your /home partition full maybe?     df -h /home
<mauri> mefisto__: unfortunately no
<mauri> mefisto__: it is not full
<mauri> mefisto__: i dont know ehre the waste is configured in the files
<mauri> mefisto__: are you there
<mylfu> my gtalk mylfu1@gmail.com
<mefisto__> mauri: look in ~/.local/share/Trash/files and see if it's really empty
<user_> hello
<user_> anyone use ASUS PC 1005PE?
<user_> if you do
<user_> what type of problem ave you been to?
<user_> with Kubuntu 9.10
<Tm_T> user_: why asking?
<user_> because I am having some problem
<Tm_T> then you should tell the problem so we might be able to help ):
<Tm_T> :) even
<user_> Thanks
<user_> so I installed Kubuntu 9.10
<user_> after installation completed
<user_> I reboot
<user_> and I found that my keyboat and mouse never work
<shadeslayer> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<user_> I reinstall it again and again few time
<user_> but not working
<user_> I change the windows manager to Xfce
<mefisto__> user_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus%20Eee%20PC%201005PE
<slow-motion> hi
<user_> thanks
<user_> it look great
<user_> this is very helpful
<Planetary> so i was listening to a youtube video and when Quassel irc make a sound I dont get the youtube sound anymore. Any thoughs
<Planetary> thoughts?
<annma> pulse audio?
<Planetary> pulseaudio is the lowest on the multimedia section
<bowser> hi all anybody else cannot launch Amarok?
<annma> bowser: what happen when you type "amarok" in a terminal?
<bowser> KCrash: Application 'amarok' crashing... sock_file=/home/cecko/.kde/socket-Bongbastic/kdeinit4__0
<bowser> that is the last line
<bowser> btw it is 2.3.0 on kde 4.4.1
<daniel_> If I use pastebin can anyone read the grub.cfg file and see if it is right?  I get "error: no such device 16467890cfcc2f39" when trying to boot XP.
<annma> bowser: do you get the crash dialog then?
<bowser> annma, it is of no use it says
<bowser> annma, Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" : " "The name org.kde.amarok was not provided by any .service files" "
<annma> so your dbus i not working
<Tm_T> annma: got help with 4.4.1 install?
<annma> Tm_T: tsdgeos came at the rescue
<bowser> annma any hints?
<annma> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> annma: ah, good (:
<annma> bowser: you  only installed amarok recently?
<annma> bowser: is the rest of KDE working OK?
<bowser> no, I've been running for a long time
<bowser> yes
<bowser> i hasn't worked for past several days
<annma> KDE or only amarok?
<bowser> only amarok
<annma> did you try a new user by any chance?
<bowser> I have kubuntu-ppa and kubuntu backports activated
<annma> what happened when it stopped working? do you remember?
<bowser> not really, it just didn't start up once
<Tm_T> annma: bowser: that error alone doesn't tell much in case of Amarok, does it give any other errors?
<annma> and does it work for a fresh user
<bowser> i can copy the few lines from konsole
<annma> try a new user
<annma> just for testing
<bowser> can I just try removing ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok ?
<annma> no
<Tm_T> bowser: after you have tested with new user, I would like to have full output to paste.ubuntu.com (:
<annma> a new user would be a better test
<noaXess_netubu> if i try to install build-essential, apt-get will remove lzma with information: This should NOT be done unless you know exactly what you are doing!
<bowser> btw is it possible to unrar files on SMB share?
<dthacker> after upgrading to 4.4.1, I now have two taskbars on the bottom of the screen.
<bowser> dthacker, it should be possible to remove the panel or single plasmoid
<bowser> dthacker, right-click on it and unlock the widgets first
<philippe_> quelqu'un parle francais
<dthacker> bowser: on of these has my customizations (showing time in seconds, etc) and the other is stock.  Which one should I remove?
<philippe_> hello
<bowser> dthacker, each part of the panel is a plasmoid
<bowser> dthacker, you said you have two task-bars. right-click on one of them and remove it
<bowser> dthacker, sorry, you mean the whole panel -- remove the one you don't like :)
<dthacker> bowser: yes, two whole panels
<dthacker> ok, we'll see what happens when I restart
<dthacker> How can I verify that I've updated to 4.4.1 successfully?  Where is the version info kept?
<bowser> dthacker, in any KDE program under the help menu
<dthacker> so let's check quassel
<dthacker> yep! 4.4.1
<bowser> don't you somebody know how to verify .md5 on a remote Samba share?
<noaXess_netubu> there is a software for touchscreens that has a keyboard and handwriting tool.. don'tremeber the name, any hint?
<boesmans> cya all :w
<Galvatron> Hi
<Galvatron> Whenever I start Open Office Writer under KDE 4.4.1 + Compiz + Emerald, I get only a dead, rolled-up (shaded) window with no buttons. It doesn't react to anything. There's also no trace of running Open Office in processes. In LXDE everything's fine.
<xh> hi! while trying to disable unnecessary services i removed some shortcuts in /usr/share/autostart and also disabled some of the services using bum (Boot Up Manager). Now I seem to have lost the USB devices tray icon - the one that can be used to moun/unmount USB media. How to get it back? (i am on kubuntu 9.10) i.e. which app is responsible for the Mounted Media applet?
<Peace-> xh: fast solution...
<Peace-> xh: rename $HOME/.kde
<Galvatron> My Writer do appear in application switcher (Atl + Tab)
<Peace-> other way... add the widget
<Peace-> to your dock
<xh> Peace-:I can't seem to find an appropriate widget for this..
<Peace-> xh: screenshot here ---------_> http://imagebin.ca/view/RRXbYc.html
<xh> Peace-:Cool! thanks a ton! :)
<xh> Peace-:btw, which services or whatever is the Device Notifier a wrapper for?
<Peace-> dunno
<scart> xh: its a wrapper to solid
<santana_> hi
<xh> scart: is solid a service? i don't seem to have it in /etc/init.d..
<scart> its a hardware abtraction layer by kde, i think it builds on hal
<santana_> alguien en español ?
<santana_> please
<santana_> jajaja
<Peace-> !es | santana_
<ubottu> santana_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<santana_> gracias
<xh> scart: thanks! good, then it is unlikely that i might disabled it by accident )
<aldaek> anyone use kontact with gmail?
<TechnoSpectre> Is there a way for me to 'enable' my shader 2.0- my video card has it but unfortunately I cannot play most games because I dont think it is enabled...
<Vroomfondle> erm... not really
<Vroomfondle> it's not the sort of thing you enable or disable
<TechnoSpectre> O.o
<Vroomfondle> as long as the video driver and graphics API supports it, it should work
<TechnoSpectre> Maybe a way to make the system acknowledge it?
<TechnoSpectre> How can I view my drivers for it an attempt to update them?
<Vroomfondle> what video card do you have?
<TechnoSpectre> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<Vroomfondle> are you using the fglrx driver, or the radeon one?
<Vroomfondle> (if you don't know then you're using radeon)
<TechnoSpectre> I...dunno
<TechnoSpectre> Haha
<TechnoSpectre> Radeon :/
<Vroomfondle> fglrx is the "restricted" driver
<Vroomfondle> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TechnoSpectre> What will this teach me to do?
<Vroomfondle> there are two ATI drivers around
<Vroomfondle> Radeon is the open source one. It doesn't fully support all hardware.
<Vroomfondle> FGLRX is the binary proprietary one from ATI. It supports graphics acceleration on most ATI hardware.
<Vroomfondle> installing fglrx may solve your problem.
<TechnoSpectre> Cool
<Vroomfondle> or it may not ;) but it's worth a go
<TechnoSpectre> Alas, it doesnt give me the repository command...should I just try sudo apt-get install FGLRX    ?
<Vroomfondle> do "apt-cache search fglrx"
<Vroomfondle> I can't remember the package name off the top of my head tbh
<TechnoSpectre> Thast what I get
<quebecliberated> i
<quebecliberated> salut?
<annma> English please
<quebecliberated> your racist?
<quebecliberated> what the difference whit kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Vroomfondle> kubuntu uses KDE, ubuntu uses GNOME.
<quebecliberated> and...
<Vroomfondle> and. That's it.
<Vroomfondle> otherwise they are the same.
<annma> KUbiuntu installs KDE as your desktop
<crackerzcrew> s.a dostlar:D
<quebecliberated> wow what an explication!
<annma> and we're not racist, we're international
<crackerzcrew> türk var mı ya la?
<quebecliberated> k english rule the world!
<annma> I can speak French but English is what is understand by all people
<Vroomfondle> well, kubuntu installs a different desktop environment and default programs
<crackerzcrew> türk yok mu yane xD
<crackerzcrew> tanrı kahretsin xD
<annma> quebecliberated: do you have Ubuntu installed? do you know what KDE and GNOME are?
<quebecliberated> i have ubuntu (new user)
<quebecliberated> ...no
<annma> and did you understand what this crackerhead user say
<annma> he did not speak English
<annma> do you find that convenient?
<quebecliberated> i love very well ubuntu
<annma> so keep Ubuntu
<annma> in Linux you have 2 main desktop environments: GNOME and KDE
<quebecliberated> but for windows program...
<annma> Ubuntu installs GNOME as desktop and KUbuntu installs KDE
<quebecliberated> i got problems
<annma> ask your problem in #ubuntu if you don't have KUbuntu
<quebecliberated> k thank
<annma> there might be a buntu-fr channel, look for it
<quebecliberated> i have ubuntu (new user) but i have problem whit the games and windows program...
<quebecliberated> can you help me..
<annma> ask in Ubuntu channels and find if there is a French Ubuntu channel
<annma> no
<quebecliberated> user friendly please
<annma> #ubuntu-fr for you quebecliberated
<quebecliberated> k sorry bye
<annma> courtoisie et français correct exigé
<quebecliberated> merci
<aldaek> is kde 3 still more rock solid than 4?
<annma> how come?
<annma> explain what you mean by "rock solid" and what progs you target
<aldaek> my kde keeps crashing on some random programs... rock solid i mean stable from crashes
<aldaek> and my kontact is not downloading gmail. i know i have new msgs as im on the web browser seeing them, but it's still not downloading them
<annma> if kde crashes yo uneed to pastebin a backtrace to see what's happening
<annma> I can read a backtrace
<annma> as for konstact I don't know how it works with gmail, was kontact kde3 working?
<aldaek> next time i get one... ill come on here
<aldaek> never tried. im wanting to use kontact due to gpg support
<cers> I'm running kubuntu 9.04, and I'm having a problem installing qt4-designer, says it depends on libqt4-designer, libqt4-network, libqt4-xml, libqtcore4, libqtgui4 all in versions = 4.5.0-0ubuntu4.3, but 4.5.2-0ubuntu2~jaunty1~ppa2 is to be installed - how do I best remedy this?
<barao> #brazil
<enthus> can anyone tell me how to get header of kdelibs and qt?
<enthus> hello.. can anyone please tell me how to get the headers of kdelibs and Qt and i m using kubuntu9.10
<cers> enthus: have you looked in /usr/include/ ?
<enthus> cers: there is a kde folder
<enthus> cers: and it contains many headers
<enthus> cers: were those sufficient for compiling and running kde application?
<cers> enthus: to be honest, I don't know
<enthus> cers: any how thanks for that, atleast i have found some headers..
<cers> enthus: I'm guessing you might need kdelibs-dev installed
<enthus> cers: how to know whether they are installed or not?
<cers> enthus: something like aptitude search kdelibs-dev, and look for the letter in the first row
<cers> "i" is installed
<Typos_King> enthus:    what are you looking for? and why? :)
<Typos_King> if I may stick my long beak
<enthus> Typos_King: Actually i want to compile and run khamgman from source code in ubuntu9.10, for this i installed kdelibs-4.4.1 and upgarded, now my mentor askes for kdelibs and qt devel (header files), where can I get those?
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> right.. for compiling you require the development headers usually
<enthus> Typos_King: Do i need to get them again or shall i found those on the installed files?
<Typos_King> I dont' think they come in the install
<Typos_King> sooo..... ahe..
<enthus> Typos_King: how can i get them any command?
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> I was poking my repositiories... hehe
<Typos_King> I don't see them... then again, I don't run .. kde4 ..
<Typos_King> lemme poke another spot
<slow-motion> n8
<Typos_King> enthus:   http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/kdelibs4-dev
<Typos_King> will be the name for the package, surely is in the karmic repository
<lalalol> hey, can you use cairo dock on kubuntu?
<enthus> Typos_King: if i download the kdelibs4-dev is that sufficient?what is amd architecture and i386?which one should i download?
<Typos_King> enthus:    sorry.... kinda clicked on the wrong button before :|
<enthus> Typos_King: what?
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> I guess  you didn't notice anyway :P
<Typos_King> enthus:   anyway, the packages you want are kdelibs4-dev and libqt4-dev
<enthus> Typos_King: ok...
<Ferrenrock> hello hello!
<Typos_King> allo
<Ferrenrock> where can I find a .img file for kubuntu?
<Ferrenrock> I have no cd-rs
<Ferrenrock> but I do have a flash drive
<Typos_King> wha about a burner?
<Tm_T> I think you can use .iso file too
<Typos_King> do you have a cdrw?
<Ferrenrock> no
<Ferrenrock> I'm all out of cds
<Ferrenrock> and I don't have  a car at the moment to go to the store
<Typos_King> sooooo, you do have a burner
<Typos_King> do you have a cdrw?
<Ferrenrock> yeah
<Ferrenrock> no
<Typos_King> a drive..ok eh?
<Typos_King> yes or no hehe
<Ferrenrock> I have a cd burner
<Ferrenrock> I have no cd-rs or cd-rws
<Typos_King> you do have a burner but not cds...
<Ferrenrock> yes
<Ferrenrock> look, I know this can be done, I just don't remember how
 * Typos_King thinks
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> I know the live-cd has an option to make a live-usb  soooo
<Typos_King> but that's done from the live-cd
<Ferrenrock> yeah
<Ferrenrock> wait a sec
<Ferrenrock> can't u make one with unetbootin?
<Typos_King> ...
<Tm_T> yes, and you can use .iso file for that then
<Ferrenrock> ok
<Ferrenrock> it just amazes me that there isn't an official .img file
<Typos_King> I think you can boot using a pen-linux minimal usb bootup, and dump the .iso files to say.. another partitioni or usb drive and run the installer from there
<Ferrenrock> ok, I'll try that
<Ferrenrock> brb
<Typos_King> sooooo, using the usb, boot with a minimal load, open the .iso and dump the files to say another drive or partition, and then run the installer 'Ubiquity'
<lalalol> guys, when i click preferences on my AWN dock, it doesnt do anything
<Typos_King> awn dock?
 * Typos_King yAWNs
<lalalol> avant window navigator
<lalalol> lol
<Typos_King> of course, how could we had not known, shame on us
<Typos_King> ... dunno, I'm not using it myself :|
<lalalol> is someone using awn in here?
<cers> I'm running kubuntu 9.04, and I'm having a problem installing qt4-designer, says it depends on libqt4-designer, libqt4-network, libqt4-xml, libqtcore4, libqtgui4 all in versions = 4.5.0-0ubuntu4.3, but 4.5.2-0ubuntu2~jaunty1~ppa2 is to be installed - how do I best remedy this?
<Typos_King> sooooooooo
<Typos_King> what's the quandary?
<Typos_King> just press 'y' to go ahead :)
<lalalol> im running kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.4.1 and im having a problem with AWN, when i open the prefs it doesnt open that window, who wants to help? :)
<Typos_King> opening too many windows can give you hayfever, j/k
<lalalol> lol
<lalalol> who's using AWN?
<mcsmurf> hi, can it be that the installation of kubuntu-desktop via tasksel (preseeding) in the installer differs from installing kubuntu via the meta package kubuntu-desktop via apt-get?
<mcsmurf> I wonder because installing via tasksel does not seem to install kdm for example
<Typos_King> .. I don't use tasksel..
<micahg> anyone else having issue with kvpnc on Lucid?
<mcsmurf> but I do ;) I could only try to include kubuntu-desktop via pkgsel/include, but before I do that I would like to know what tasksel then does
<Typos_King> !lucid | micahg
<ubottu> micahg: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<micahg> Typos_King: k, I'll go there thanks...didn't know if that applied to kubuntu as well
<mcsmurf> ah, tasksel basically does apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^
<mcsmurf> (yes, with the ^)
<Typos_King> seems tobe a frontend for apt
<Typos_King> like aptitude
<mcsmurf> "You are correct, "lamp-server" is a taskel specific meta-package. I was just trying to draw a correlation between Ubuntu meta-packages (such as kubuntu-desktop) and taskel meta-packages (such as lamp-server). They are the same concept, but you can't mix which program (taskel or apt-get) runs them."
<mcsmurf> oh well, guess I have to look at the source of this :)
<Tm_T> !lamp | mcsmurf
<ubottu> mcsmurf: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<seicherlbob> hi! i got an external hdd that had a hfsplus partition. That partition seems to be gone (for whatever reason) I tried fsck.hfsplus on the device /dev/sdd but i got no parition device (/dev/sdd1 or whatever). What can i do?
<Guest87254> ciao hello
<Guest87254> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest87254> ok
<Typos_King> !it | Guest87254
<ubottu> Guest87254: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest87254> grazie mille
<Typos_King> prego
<n8w> hey
<smatt454> jhey
<n8w> do i obtain a cold cache by executin this command: echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches ??
<smatt454> idk sry
<n8w> smatt454:  :)aight
<Typos_King> n8w:    dunno either, but why are you wanting to do so?
<n8w> Typos_King:  i need a cold cache for my db2 experiments
<n8w> so i was just wonderin whether i get a real cold cache by executin that command
<Typos_King> n8w:    based on http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/how-to-disable-filesystem-cache-627012/     it does
<n8w> Typos_King:  ok thx,i could have found it myself, but i wanted to hear some RL experience..
<Typos_King> ohh hehe... ok...well
<Typos_King> yeah, can't say, I use the defaults
<n8w> Typos_King:  :) thx anywai
<robbychen> Hi, everyone. This is my first time using IRC. Hope to have a great experience:)
<robbychen> I have one question. Does 64-bit Kubuntu come with 64-bit Flash plugin? If so, how do I install 32-bit version of plugin to work with Second Life 2 beta? Thanks.
<matthews> hi
<matthews> i am having trouble with my wireless internet
<matthews> can anyone help?
<Typos_King> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<billytwowilly> anyone know how to get a bit better integration of dolphin with the web? I have a ton of files and it would be great to have the ability to tell dolphin that directory X contains audio books and the folder name is the authors name followed by the book name and then just have it look up info in the background and give me more information.
<billytwowilly> is there a better file browser for this kind of functionality?
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> not sure billytwowilly, for a moment I thought you wanted to do a id3tag-search
<Typos_King> what is Dolphin not doing?   I use krusader btw ehhehe
<Typos_King> like it better
<billytwowilly> Typos_King: no, more like have dolphin do some intelligent lookups against amazon's db and pull book covers and synopsis, genre, etc.
<Typos_King> billytwowilly:    .... I'd assume that's configurable in dolphin... or in konqueror which might an embedded service that's using
<Typos_King> or  you can use Krusader heheh.....
<billytwowilly> if krusader can do that I would switch.
<billytwowilly> or if it atleast supported plugins so there is some chance someone adds that in the future.
<Typos_King> it does plugins
<billytwowilly> Typos_King: I'll check it out.
<Typos_King> it also uses konqueror stuff if wanted... but it has much more configurability than dolphin
<gerogiannis> hi
<Typos_King> allo
<cers> I'm running kubuntu 9.04, and I'm having a problem installing qt4-designer, says it depends on libqt4-designer, libqt4-network, libqt4-xml, libqtcore4, libqtgui4 all in versions = 4.5.0-0ubuntu4.3, but 4.5.2-0ubuntu2~jaunty1~ppa2 is to be installed - how do I best remedy this?
<Typos_King> to install them :)
<cers> Typos_King: I've tried, they throw similar errors
<Typos_King> soooo
<Typos_King> are you using .... what.. kpackageit?
<cers> Typos_King: or rather, most are installed in what appears to be the too new version
<Typos_King> soooo
<Typos_King> qt4-designer wont' work with your current kde version or qt version, at least no this particular version
<cers> Typos_King: any ideas where I can get a version that will work with my kde/qt?
<Typos_King> what version of..... kde and qt do you have?
<Typos_King> I assume 3.5.5?
<Mamarok> no, Kubuntu 9.04 comes with KDE 4.2 IIRC
<Typos_King> 9.1 does... not sure on.... well with kde4
<Mamarok> cers: the best youcan do is upgrade to Karmic, there is KDE 4.4.1 in the backports PPA
<Typos_King> cers:   I think the repositories just got a new version for qt4-designer and thus the older one, which may work with your kde version is not there
<Mamarok> then you will have Qt 4.6.2
<Typos_King> cers:   you may also be able to do a manual install of each .deb for which what I'd do is go to the packages site
<Typos_King> but you might be looking to about 10 .debs or so
<Mamarok> well, if he needs at least KDE 4.3 for that particular version of Qt designer, then upgrading to Karmic is the best solution
<cers> I think I'll try that in a day or two then - thanks
<Typos_King> k
<ubuntu___> hola
#kubuntu 2011-03-14
<Spudd> Hello, I have a series of problems I could use some help with, is anyone here willing and able?
<Spudd> These are probably really newby questions.
<james147> !ask | Spudd
<ubottu> Spudd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Spudd> Well, for starters, while trying to fix one problem, I edited the visudo file thingy. Since it didn't fix my problem, I went to go change it back, but whenever I try to access it now, I get an error saying: "visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied"
<Spudd> The problem I was trying to fix, was that whenever I use a su or sudo command, I can't type anything at the password prompt, which I also need to fix.
<DanaG> Say, what kinds of things can I do to make KDE useful on a tablet PC?
<Spudd> And these are both just little problems that popped up while I've been trying to get my wireless card to work on my laptop in Kubuntu, so after those are out of the way, if I could get some help with that, I'd sincerely appreciate it.
<james147> Spudd: passwords entered at commandline(such as with sudo or su) dont echo the keypresses, though you are actually typing
<james147> Spudd: and visudo needs root premissions (ie sudo visudo    :P)
<Spudd> Ah, okay.
<Spudd> That works.
<DanaG> hmm, things seem really hard to "click" with the tablet... they seem to drag, not click.
<Spudd> Thanks.
<james147> Spudd: be carefull with the visudo... messing that config file up can lose you root access (though you can get it back it involves chrooting from a live cd)
<james147> Spudd: for what reason do you need to edit it?
<james147> DanaG: sounds like you arnt releaseing quick enough... i think you can change the delay before it interprets a drag in system settings
<Spudd> I was trying to make it so I didn't need a password to use sudo commands, since I didn't know that it just wasn't echoing keystrokes.
<Spudd> Seems like I can access it now, though.
<james147> Spudd: BAD idea... very very very BAD idea... there is a passsword needed for sudo for a reason
<DanaG> To me, it seems like I can't set the drag pixels threshold high enough.
<Spudd> Okay, so I've used ndiswrapper to installa driver for my USB wireless adapter.
<Spudd> However, when I go to add my network connection, the wireless tab is grayed out.
<james147> Spudd: what wireless card?
<james147> (lspci | grep -i network    should tell you)
<Spudd> I have an Atheros AR5001 card, and a Linksys WUSB100 USB adapter. I have drivers installed for both.
<james147> hmm, didnt think you needed ndiswrapper for them,
<Spudd> Since they're windows drivers.
<Spudd> I couldn't find any other driver that worked. Apperently there are some Linux native drivers which I looked into, but I couldn't even figure out how to download them.
<james147> atheros should have linux drivers, which should work better then the windows ones :p
<james147> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<james147> Spudd: what version of kubuntu?
<Spudd> 10.10
<DanaG> So, where's this fabled tablet KDE?  Not in 4.6?
<chaintech> hello
<chaintech> :)
<chaintech> Oi gente XD
<mishugana> hihi
<mishugana> its been like years since ive been in an irc
<jetpack> hi
<mishugana> i cant seem to get my ubuntu back up
<mishugana> because im unfamiliar with how grub works
<mishugana> i just got a new computer, decided to keep the windows partition that was alread yon there
<mishugana> so i took my old multiboot system, with grub that was set up automatically, and cp'd my linux partition over to the new multiboot computer
<mishugana> but obviously everything is super screwed up
<mishugana> because even after restoring grub, the grub menu isnt configured
<mishugana> and i dont know how to configure it
<jetpack> Bug: Keyboard response time is to slow when i use Bloq Mayus, i getting this : EXample,  THis is another Example. This happens since i starting using Ubuntu (8.04) and also occurs with KDE, Gnome, XFCE, with different machines, keyboards, etc.
<james147> !grub2 | mishugana
<ubottu> mishugana: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jetpack> Current Location: MExico, keyboard Layout: LATAM (Latinoamerica)
<mishugana> thanks for this... i was able to restore grub fine but i think my issue was i was looking at menu.lst and not the grub2 equivelent
<mishugana> instead of update-grub i should have been typing update-grub2 apparently, ill try that now
<james147> mishugana: i think they are both the same
<mishugana> sorry lost wifi there
<mishugana> still cant seem to fix things actually
<mishugana> update-grub says cannot find device for /
<jetpack> Bug: Keyboard response time is to slow when i use Bloq Mayus, i getting this : EXample,  THis is another Example. This happens since i starting using Ubuntu (8.04) and also occurs with KDE, Gnome, XFCE, with different machines, keyboards, etc.
<jetpack> Current Location: MExico, keyboard Layout: LATAM (Latinoamerica)
<Scunizi> I have a usb headset.  I've changed all the defaults and master channel to the usb device.. output works fine.. but nothing from the mic. How do I fix this?
<Firefishe> How do I upgrade to kde 4.6 on ubuntu 10.04?
<james147> Firefishe: kde 4.6 isnt supported on lucid
<jetpack> please don't forget about me
<jetpack> :(
<Firefishe> james:  Might I ask why not?  Also, has some intrepid ppa'er compiled it, anyway?
<james147> Firefishe: because lucid is old... and ubuntu never supports new major versions after a release...
<Firefishe> lucid isn't that old
<Firefishe> at least, not by my reckoning
<james147> Firefishe: its not the latest version... its old
<Firefishe> ah well....on the kde compile page.
<Firefishe> on to the...
<james147> Firefishe: and if you want the latest and greatest versions then you need to upgrade
<Firefishe> Maybe I'll ppa it.  I've never done a ppa before, so perhaps it's time.
<james147> ^^ or that, although I do not know what problems you will encounter
<Firefishe> james147: My laptop is running, concurrently, gnome 2.30.2 (which I plan on keeping, what with the Unity problems), kde 4.5.6 (which is humming along just fine, but which I'd like to upgrade to the next stage), and xfce (I forget what version.)  I don't see how 4.6 can be so much different from 4.5.6.
<james147> Firefishe: for one it no longer requires hal
<Firefishe> thank the gods
<Firefishe> ;)
<james147> ^^ which is quite a large change
<Firefishe> and does hal not exist in 10.10 and above (ubuntu)
<james147> it does, just kde 4.6 dosent 'require' it
<Firefishe> I see.
<james147> other things might
<Firefishe> james147: Does 4.6 also handle networking differently than 4.5.x?  I currently am using nm-applet (gnome-network-manager) across all desktops.
<james147> Firefishe: it still uses network-manager, but there is a widget to replace knetworkmanager which handles things slightly better
<Firefishe> james147: again, thank ye gods! ;)
<Firefishe> I see that kde no longer uses svn, but has switched--or appears to still be switching to--git.
<james147> yes, its slowly switching
<jetpack> :(
<jetpack> Bug: Keyboard response time is to slow when i use Bloq Mayus, i getting this : EXample,  THis is another Example. This happens since i starting using Ubuntu (8.04) and also occurs with KDE, Gnome, XFCE, with different machines, keyboards, etc.
<Firefishe> james147: Well, I think I'll hold off the compiling for now.  So much to prepare, so little brain power at 11:41pm ;) hee
<Firefishe> james147: I'll need a stack of doritos and mountain dew to do that project LOL.  Well, thanks for the info, I do appreciate it.
<mishugana> oh man
<mishugana> nothing is working
<Daskreech> mishugana: You are here so the internet is working
<mishugana> yes
<mishugana> the internet is
<mishugana> but i cant get my system to boot
<mishugana> i mean
<mishugana> i cant get grub to reautoconfigure
<mishugana> *grub2
<mishugana> im on the livecd
<FloodBotK2> mishugana: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mishugana> sorry about the flooding.
<Daskreech> mishugana: ok what have you tried?
<Daskreech> !grub2 > mishugana
<ubottu> mishugana, please see my private message
<mishugana> ? oh ive tried grub-install, and restored grub. however the menu is the menu from my old computer, and not my new one, so the grub menu choices are screwed up since everything has changed (number of partitions and os's etc)
<mishugana> i've also looked over all of grub2s troubleshooting information.... the problem is im on a livecd and when i try to grub-mkconfig or update-grub, i get the error that cannot find a device for /
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Ant13> Hello everyone, id need some help dualbooting windows and kubuntu, the official guides dont seem to work as windows loads from grub, goes to windows logo (loading screen) and my pc restarts
<Daskreech> Which Windows?
<mishugana> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099 did this and fixed it
<bvierra|l> hey all, anyone here that can help me with my touchpad
<bvierra|l> been reading dorums forever, cannot seem to find issue
<Daskreech> which is?
<Daskreech> mishugana: Great :)
<bvierra|l> wanting it to be seen as a touchpad :)
<bvierra|l> want it to do things such as auto disable when USB is plugged in etc
<Daskreech> does lshw or lspci See it?
<bvierra|l> hwinfo --mouse does
<bvierra|l> it shows 2 of them
<bvierra|l> #1 is my logitech usb mouse
<bvierra|l> #2 shows as "PS/2 Generic Mouse"
<bvierra|l> #2 should be the touchpad
<mishugana> Ant: which windows, 7 or xp?
<dustin> whats up everyone
<Daskreech> hi dustin
<Daskreech> bvierra|l: looked in the touchpad area of system setting?
<bvierra|l> yea lots of ppl seem to have the issue
<bvierra|l> it sees Synaptics touchpad as a Generic PS/2 Mouse
<Daskreech> what's up dustin?
<User> hallo, i'm here to request help with an issue that i'm experiencing whilst attempting to install Kubuntu. For some reason, it does not pick up that I have another OS (MS Vista) installed as well, and thus does not give me the option to dual boot. I would like to know if there is any particular cause (probably me, but I would like to know), and what I can do about it. :)
<dustin> anyone got any ideas?
<dustin> okay here's the deal folks, i got this mudlib file in the home/folder and i need to run it through the terminal but i got no idea how to run a program from there anyone spare some time on this issue who is fluenant in linux?
<Daskreech> User: You can add the entry to Grub
<Daskreech> dustin: what are the instructions you got?
<User> >implying i know what that means ;x
<Daskreech> User: you can look up grub2 vista chainloader
<User> basically i just burned the boot/install disk, stuck it in, booted from disk, and it didn't detect Vista, so i could either wipe my HD or i could create a partition, which i have no idea how to do
<User> all i want to do is dual boot
<User> the point of using Kubuntu is to be a RoR development environment, since it's awful in windows o_o
<mishugana> wait so you just want to know how to dualboot kubuntu? you have a regular vista already installed?
<User> yes o.o
<User> it didn't auto-detech vista, is the problem
<mishugana> what does that mean that it didnt autodetech vista? did you burn a livecd/installer and install kubuntu? and then take out the cd and reboot?
<Daskreech> User: How do you know it didn't auto detect Vista?
<User> i mean that from what i've seen, that if a different OS is already installed, that during the installation menu that an option to dual boot should be at the top of the options concerning space
<mishugana> have you installed yet?
<User> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=snapshot17.png the top option here
<User> and, i just have the CD, so no
<Daskreech> dustin: where are you having problems?
<User> i haven't installed, because my only two options were to erase the HD, or make a partition
<mishugana> you probably want to make a partition
<Daskreech> User: can you screenshot what you are seeing and pastebin it?
<Daskreech> User: You have a panel right?
<dustin> daskreech the problem is i down't know how to load the stuff
<dustin> :)
<dustin> im very new to this
<User> i have no idea how to ss outside of print-screen o_O
<Daskreech> dustin: Which stuff? you put all the things into the directories?
<mishugana> for dualbooting, you ussually have two partitions, you can choose to boot into either one, one will be your original partition with vista on it, and one will be your new one with kubuntu
<Daskreech> User: That's why I'm asking you if you have a panel?
<User> i don't even know what a panel is
<Daskreech> User: at the bottom right is a little yellow button?
<User> i get the concept of a partition o_O
<dustin> daskreech- i think so never loaded a mudlib before :(
<Daskreech> click on it and you should get a black box with an option to add widgets
<Daskreech> dustin: which step are you on?
<User> before installing?
<Daskreech> User: Si :)
<dustin> daskreech 1
<User> wth?
<User> O_O
<Daskreech> User: hold on
<User> kk
<dustin> at the part where to delete old trys and start all over from scratch
<Daskreech> User: ok let me get this straight. You put in the CD and it gave you an option to try Linux or Install and you chose install?
<User> ja
<User> do i have to try -> install, instead of install?
<Daskreech> dustin: ok well make the directories they ask for and copy the source code there
<Daskreech> User: Do you have enough RAM to do that?
<User> all my RAM is under C, 931 GB, but 711 GB is free
<dustin> hmm by source code do u mean this whole folder?
<Daskreech> User: that's hard drive space. How much memory does your computer have
<dustin> daskreech could i just send this to u so u could atleast view the contents to maybe give me a idea if its missing things or such?
<Daskreech> Though with 1TB of space I don't think you have a problem
<Daskreech> dustin: I guess but that doesn't really make much difference :)
<User> oh, memory, 4GB
<Daskreech> I still don't know what is the exact point you are having a problem
<Daskreech> User: how are you here now? you rebooted back to Vista?
<User> yes ofc, i wasn't going to delete everything to install Kubuntu o_O
<User> i tried this a bit ago, ran into that problem, looked for a solution, couldn't find one, so a friend suggested i go get an IRC client and try here
<dustin> hmm dont know where the send file button is
<Daskreech> User: Ok select Try Kubuntu and then you will get  a desktop
<User> uh
<Daskreech> click on the "start menu" and under applications -> internet  choose Konversation and it will bring you back here
<User> uh
<User> well
<User> i installed xchat client to be here >.>
<Daskreech> User: that's ok :)
<User> not sure if i could get here through mibbit or not
<Daskreech> You can get here from the Live CD as well
<User> all right
<Daskreech> Just start the application Konversation
<User> okay
<User> brb lol
<dustin> lol i got no idea how find the send file on this app
<Daskreech> dustin: it's ok just keep it
<Daskreech> where did you get the file from?
<dustin> been so long i dont remember
<dustin> maybe i should just do a fresh install
<dustin> lemme try to find a new one i hope afk to look daskreech
<Daskreech> dustin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LPMud might help
 * Daskreech wonders if User got lost
<Userr> *coughs*
<Userr> i'm back o.o
<Userr> i couldn't find the one thing that started with K, so i  simply looked for an online IRC client :l
<Userr> ugh???????? :/
<Daskreech> Userr:
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> found one I guess?
<Daskreech> Userr: press alt+F2 and type irc
<Userr> sec
<Userr> was afk lulz
<Userr> yeah
<Userr> i   saw the Quassel thing first
<Userr> it was pretty much incomprehensible though so yeah :p
<Daskreech> Userr: ah ok :)
<Daskreech> Right Forgot that would be on the cd
<Userr> okay, now what >.>?
<Daskreech> clock install
<Daskreech> click
<Userr> i did the language & preparation tabs, but when it got to the third one, it still only had the option of deleting everything, or  partitioning
<Userr> :l
<Daskreech> Userr: on the panel you have a yellow button at the extreme right?
<Daskreech>  click it and click add widgets
<Daskreech> then in the search type paste
<Userr> sure, sec
<Userr> okay
<Userr> i think i have 'paste' now, when i went back to check it had a little blue check-mark by it
<Daskreech> Userr: wait paste or pastbin?
<Daskreech> pastebin?
<Userr> paste
<Userr> :l
<Daskreech> Sorry you can remove that one if you like
<Userr> O_O
<Daskreech> Just drag the one that says pastebin to the desktop
<Userr> pastebin to desktop
<Daskreech> you'll get a new icon
<Userr> k
<Userr> sec
<Userr> k, have the new icon
<Daskreech> ok press printscreen
<Userr> k?
<Daskreech> Got a new window?
<Userr> yes
<Userr> 'snapshot1.png-KSnapshot'
<Daskreech> Ok alt-tab to the install then bring up that window and click Take a new snapshot
<Daskreech> then you can drag the snapshot right off that window onto the pastebin icon on the desktop
<Daskreech> Let me know when that has happened
<Userr> i saved the pic
<Userr> now trying to drop it into  pastebin
<Userr> doesn't seem to be working :/
<Daskreech> Userr: You don't need to save it just drag it from the window
<Daskreech> hmmm
<Userr> i can put the pic online though
<Userr> sec, will put it on imageshack
<Daskreech> Userr: ok there is a wrench to the side when you hover over the pastebin?
<Userr> yes
<Daskreech> Click it
<Daskreech> make sure the dropdown beside imagebin server has something in it
<Userr> http://img687.imageshack.us/i/disksetupissue.png/
<Daskreech> then try drop the image on it
<Userr> i think that works
<Userr> :/
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> got it
<Daskreech> I think :/
<Userr> oh wait
<Userr> it's super blurry
<Userr> wtf lol
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Userr> okay
<Daskreech> what's up with that?
<Userr> i dunno D:
<Daskreech> Were you shaking the monitor ? :)
<Daskreech> Does it look like that on the printscreen?
<Userr> lol
<Userr> let me see :/
<Daskreech> Alt-tab to the install press print screen and you should be able to just drag it off that window into the pastebin
<Userr> okay will try that again
<Daskreech> hi bigbrovar
<Userr> trying to pastebin
<Userr> will try some other online hosting if it doesn't work
<Userr> and...it didn't work
<Daskreech> screwed up again?
<Userr> the pastebin widget
<Userr> apparently the pic is clear
<Userr> perhaps pastebin is just for text? >_>
<Daskreech> Naw I just threw a pic there and it worked
<Daskreech> different provider perhaps?
<Userr> o.o?
<Userr> http://tinypic.com/r/e8l3c8/7
<Daskreech> Userr: Ok yeah that's messed up
<Daskreech> Userr: can you open Dolphon
<Daskreech> Dolphin
<Daskreech> On the left can you tell me if you see a hard drive at the bottom of the list?
<Daskreech> Under Trash
<Userr> sec :/
<Userr> yes
<Userr> 931.5 GiB Hard-Drive
<Daskreech> Can you click on it?
<Userr> mhmm
<Userr> shows the files in C as well
<Daskreech> Seee if it has Folders and stuff and stuff
<Userr> it does
<Daskreech> :-/
<Daskreech> That's not good
<Userr> =S?
<Daskreech> unitylogger: do you have any idea how Ubuqity does hard drive detection?
<unitylogger> Daskreech: the most horrible way I could imagine
<Daskreech> Userr: The installer is supposed to know there is something on the drive
<unitylogger> pyth0rn software always does it that way and that way only
<Daskreech> unitylogger: Userr has Vista installed and for some reason would like to keep it :)
<unitylogger> Daskreech: at the lowest level however it will try to read the partition table per disk :)
<unitylogger> blimey
<unitylogger> I am no shrink :P
<Daskreech> The installer is seeing a blank HDD though
<Daskreech> Dolphin sees Vista
<unitylogger> most likely the partition table is in an incosistent state
<Daskreech> unitylogger: I've decided to leave Userr with that delusion and apply regular sessions of KDE :)
<Daskreech> unitylogger: Ah hmm right so Get Windows to FixIt ?
<Daskreech> Userr: Following any of this so far?
<unitylogger> you can do that with any embedded linux mostly :P
<unitylogger> but I had no coffee yet
<unitylogger> so lord google will know best
<Userr> x.x
<Daskreech> What man! Get thee to a Columbian!
<Userr> not really o.o
<Userr> main reason i'm installing kubuntu
<Userr> is to be a Ruby/Ruby on Rails development environment
<Userr> since pretty much every Ruby/RoR developer is either Mac or Linux
<Userr> so if I use windows, there's no support and things are outdated
<Daskreech> Userr: near as my 1/4 awake friend here can guess (I agree though) is that the drive may have some small inconsistency
<Userr> o.o
<Daskreech> If you can scandisk it in Windows then it should be able to fix it
<Userr> ?
<Daskreech> if it does then Hoorah! all things are beautiful
<Userr> X_X
<Daskreech> Userr: :) what are you worried about?
<Userr> scandisk it in windows? >_>
<Daskreech> Right
<unitylogger> scandisk might not see the issue though
<Daskreech> unitylogger: What would?
<unitylogger> I'd use cfdisk, that usually spits out very useful errors
<Daskreech> That's linuxy
<unitylogger> well yeah
<unitylogger> he got an install cd running, no? :P
<Userr> i'm a noob >.>
<Daskreech> yes
<todulchaos> Im runnin kubuntu 10.10 on an acer r3610 connected to my tv for user as a media pc.
<unitylogger> Daskreech: tell him how to switch to a tty and back again then :P
<Daskreech> unitylogger: would you be able to help while you coffeenate?
<todulchaos> Display is out of range on the boards at max resolution
<Userr> *caffinate :p
<todulchaos> can't figure out any other way to shrink it
<Daskreech> unitylogger: I can do that :)
<unitylogger> or reboot into the live modus and fire up konsole
<Daskreech> unitylogger: he's in live mode now
<Userr> yep yep
<Daskreech> Assuming that Userr is a he
<unitylogger> ah, splendid then :)
<Userr> i'm a she
<Userr> but it's okay
<Daskreech> Userr: thought that might be the case
<Userr> what gives me away? the usage of emoticons? ;d
<Daskreech> No :)
<Userr> >_>
<Daskreech> I use about as much as you
<Daskreech> Though if you had started doing Bunny ones maybe
<Userr> LOL
<unitylogger> oi
<unitylogger> I do bunny ones
<unitylogger> at times
<Daskreech> sorry unitylogger Iknow
<Daskreech> and they are pink too
<Userr> (>^_^)>
<todulchaos> wow, get a date lol
 * unitylogger activates the coffee robot
<Daskreech> <(^_^<)
<unitylogger> todulchaos: you tried systemsettings I presume?
<unitylogger> there is a display settings thing in there
<todulchaos> systemssettingss? yeah where you can change the resolution
<Userr> o.o
<Daskreech> Userr: ok can you open a Konsole
<unitylogger> todulchaos: and that does not work?
<todulchaos> im at max resolution.  I need to be able to litterally resize it somehow
<Daskreech> Userr: pretty easy press alt+F2
<Daskreech> then type konsole
<Daskreech> You'll get a black window
<Userr> okay
<unitylogger> todulchaos: does your TV even support max resolution?
<Userr> konsole = command prompt
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> for this purpose
<Userr> i know some  command prompt stuff for windows >_>
<todulchaos> yes... for my video card.  I run a higher resolution with win7 using that same and same tv
<Daskreech> Userr: Unix/Linux is a whole different kettle of fish
<Daskreech> Without the associated smell
<Daskreech> People simply drop into the command prompt and live there in linux
<unitylogger> on a related note, do not eat fish that smells ...
<todulchaos> damn borders of the screen are out off the screen
<todulchaos> litterally can't see almost any of the taskbar
 * unitylogger lives in a house, which is also very nice
<Daskreech> Userr: type sudo apt-get install cfdisk
<unitylogger> todulchaos: well, try a lower resolution, but it might really be a driver problem
<todulchaos> running a lower resolution makes it worse.
<todulchaos> shits even bigger
<unitylogger> oy vey
<Userr> i prefer a text editor or ide, like programming-wise
<Userr> >.>
<Daskreech> Curses there was a command to snap that back to something normal
<Userr> will probably use gedit, but yeah
<Daskreech> Userr: You can get those really easily
<todulchaos> maybe so, according to the system it detects the nvidia ion correctly
<todulchaos> odd thing is its only like that with kubuntu
<Userr> sec
<unitylogger> todulchaos: are you using the proprietary nvidia driver?
<todulchaos> ran ubuntu and backtrack on the same one, works fine
<Daskreech> sure
<todulchaos> unitylogger: yes.
<unitylogger> todulchaos: did you try the nvidia settings tool thing?
<Userr> Daskreech: E: unable to locate package cfdisk
<Daskreech> Urk
<unitylogger> sudo apt-get update
<todulchaos> uhm, no, didn't see an nvidia control panel or settings menu other than the normal systemsettings
<Daskreech> right CD
<Userr> just that by itself? o_O
<Daskreech> Userr: yes sudo apt-get update
<unitylogger> Daskreech: actually I think it is already installed
<Daskreech> oj
<unitylogger> cfdisk is part of some lowlevel tools package
<unitylogger> Daskreech: me@avatar:~$ dpkg -S cfdisk
<unitylogger> util-linux: /sbin/cfdisk
<Daskreech> Userr: ah hmm can you just type cfdisk --version
<Userr> sure, though i've already done the update command :)
<Daskreech> Great :)
<Daskreech> doesn't hurt to update :)
<unitylogger> todulchaos: the package is called nvidia-settings IIRC
<Userr> cfdisk-v
<unitylogger> that should then install a new tool into menu -> settings -> nvidia or somesuch
<Daskreech> Userr: I'll let unitylogger steer from now
<unitylogger> just do sudo cfdisk :P
<Userr> cfdisk (util-linux-ng 2.17.2)
<unitylogger> if something is wrong it will start crying
<Daskreech> oh whoops
<Userr> uh it just launched cfdisk from within kommand or w.e? o_O
<Daskreech> should get Userr to unmount the Vista drive
<unitylogger> nah
<Daskreech> ok
<unitylogger> partition tables do not know about mounts and stuff ^^
<Daskreech> hm guess now
<Daskreech> not
<Userr>    Disk Drive: /dev/sda                                                     Size: 1000204886016 bytes, 1000.2 GB                                    Heads: 255   Sectors per Track: 63   Cylinders: 121601                                                                                                   Name        Flags      Part Type  FS Type          [Label]        Size (MB)   ----------------------------------------------------------
<Userr> :/
<unitylogger> that is... odd
<Userr> btw, is there an easy terminal command i can use to download flash so i can listen to music on youtube while doing this? >_>
<Daskreech> Userr: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<todulchaos> nvidia-settings IIRC wasn't installed
<Userr> k sec lolz
<unitylogger> sudo fdisk -l
<unitylogger> also sudo cfdisk -P t
<todulchaos> .apt-get install nvidia-settings atm
<Daskreech> Userr: You can open a second tab and keep doing both :)
<todulchaos> fuck, unable to locate package
<Userr> E: Unable to locate package flashplugin-nonfree
<Userr> and i know, i have like   8 tabs open
<Userr> o_O
<Userr> usually have like 30 open in FF
<Daskreech> !language | todulchaos
<ubottu> todulchaos: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Userr> o_O
<Daskreech> Userr: haha 8 ? Wow
<Daskreech> ok you are built for web dev
<Userr> is what i'll be doing with Ruby on Rails x.x
<todulchaos> LOL
<Daskreech> Userr: What did sudo fdisk -l say ?
<Userr> uh didn't try it
<Userr> sorry if i missed that
<Userr> sec
<Userr> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xf54c0c2e     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1      121601   976758784    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Daskreech> Did you try sudo cfdisk -P t ?
<Userr> Partition Table for /dev/sda           ---Starting----      ----Ending-----    Start     Number of  # Flags Head Sect  Cyl   ID  Head Sect  Cyl     Sector    Sectors -- ----- ---- ---- ----- ---- ---- ---- ----- ----------- -----------  1  0x80   32   33     0 0x07  247   55 121600        2048  1953517568  2  0x00    0    0     0 0x00    0    0     0           0           0  3  0x00    0    0     0 0x00    0    0     0           0   
<Userr> lolwat
<Userr> am i supposed to be looking at/for?
<Daskreech> Userr: I think this is more for unitylogger to look at
<Daskreech> once the coffee kicks in :)
<unitylogger> best guess without coffee: corrupted MBR
<unitylogger> sudo apt-get install ms-sys
<unitylogger> and after that
<unitylogger> sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<unitylogger> if that breaks the MBR Daskreech is to blame
<Daskreech> Gnight folks
<Userr> o.o
<todulchaos> MBR's are easy to fix if you break them
<Userr> the first doesn't work
<Userr> unable to locate package ms-sys
<unitylogger> oh, maybe that tool got retired
<unitylogger> well
<unitylogger> Userr: I think the easy way out would be to get an alternate installation CD
<nigelb> Is there a known issue with Kopete not being able to connect to gmail?
<nigelb> I can connect with empathy, but not with Kopete.
<unitylogger> Userr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.10/
<Userr> how would making another boot  CD help?
<unitylogger> it features a less graphicy install and uses partially different tools than the graphical installer
<unitylogger> making it sometimes more reliable
<Userr> ;/
<Userr> what other options are there?  like is there any way to figure out *why*  it isn't reading the existence of Vista?
<unitylogger> perhaps
<unitylogger> if I knew where to look
<unitylogger> probably /var/log/installer/
<unitylogger> Userr: what does `ls /var/log/installer/` output?
<Userr> Is: command not found
<Userr> o.o
<unitylogger> what :O
<unitylogger> Userr: whereis ls
<Userr> O_O
<unitylogger> (that is a command ^^)
<Userr> i typed in: Is /var/log/installer/
<Userr> i'm gonna take a shower o.o will check this when i get back ;d
<Daskreech> Userr: that's a common L
<nigelb> My Kopete doesn't connect to gtalk :(
<nigelb> Is there a way I can debug this?
<Userr> oh it's an ell, not an  eye
<Userr> O_O
<Userr> 'debug dm version'
<Userr> okay showering now, lolz
<Daskreech> ha
<Daskreech> nigelb: what does it do?
<nigelb> Daskreech: keeps telling me I have the wrong password
<Daskreech> nigelb: check your username
<unitylogger> Userr: kate /var/log/installer/debug ... copy that and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<unitylogger> then give us the url to the paste
<unitylogger> nigelb: maybe you have the wrong password :P
<unitylogger> also I think you need to make sure that SSL is ticked
<nigelb> Daskreech: I did check that
<nigelb> unitylogger: logged in from empathy and it worked
<unitylogger> that does not say whether ssl is ticked in kopete's jabber settings :P
<nigelb> hrm, is there a way I can kopete in debug mode?
<nigelb> I ticked it :)
<Daskreech> nigelb: You changed the server to say talk.google.com ?
<nigelb> I looked at google's instructions on doing it
<nigelb> yup
<unitylogger> Daskreech: that is not needed no moar
<Daskreech> I don't know what version of Kopete nigelb is using
<unitylogger> nigelb: kdebugdialog -> tick all -> apply and stuff -> start kopete from a terminal
<nigelb> whatever version lucid has, I'm running that
<nigelb> unitylogger: where unitylogger kdedebugdialog? from where?
<unitylogger> terminal
<unitylogger> or krunner
<unitylogger> or kickoff
<nigelb> konsole?
<unitylogger> konsole ~= terminal :P
<nigelb> oh
<nigelb> also, I guess I need to install kdedebugdialog
<unitylogger> no
<unitylogger> oh
<unitylogger> kdebugdialog it is called
<unitylogger> not kdedebugdialog
<nigelb> haha, ok
<nigelb> running it in debug got it working :P
<nigelb> ok, there is some voodoo going on here.
<nigelb> running it in debug fixed it!
<nigelb> Wheeeeeeee!
<kaddi> Hi, I am trying to get little preview windows for my taskbar. So when I hover over an itme, it'll show a preview of the window. However right now, I get the preview but instead of showing the content of the window, i just get a grey square, anybode know what setting I need to change to get the window content instead of a grey square
<unitylogger> nigelb: lol, yeah, of course that fixed it :P
<unitylogger> kaddi: is the window minimized?
<nigelb> unitylogger: hehe
<kaddi> unitylogger: no
<unitylogger> in that case you might want to consider getting a graphics chip with actually working driver :P
<kaddi> meaning?
<unitylogger> I'd guess that the actual preview cannot be created for graphics driver reasons
<unitylogger> as it should be there if desktop effects are active and the window is not minimized
<kaddi> it was wokring in 4.3 .. It stopped working in 4.4 and I couldn't be bothered to look into it till now
<kaddi> no really.. I got that far on my own
<unitylogger> right
<kaddi> it's an intel chip.. so I've had my share of fun with it already
<kaddi> anyway I can check if it's the chip
<the_p_> hi. i added a lib dir to the ld cache. but still i get the error that the lib was not found altough ldconfig -p prints out that specific lib? do i need to souce some file?
<the_p_> problem solved i added the wrong lib path.
<HackeMate> hello, i want to run teamviewer, it open and i can see the ID and the password, but when i connect, i receive a windows dialog about a problem and teamviewer should close itself
<HackeMate> i opened it from console to see any error detail but shows nothing
<HackeMate> i tried the .deb file from teamviewer.com and from apt
<Userr> unitylogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580083/
<Userr> ;o?
<Userr> unitylogger
<r41> pulseaudio is clearly broken for me (ff flash -> no sound, certain apps -> no sound without pulseaudio restart or nothing at all). what happens when i remove pulseaudio?
<_Sophia_> it's me, Userr! >.>
<unitylogger> hm
<unitylogger> _Sophia_: that is not a lot of output, is it ^^
<_Sophia_> um? ;s
<_Sophia_> i switched back to Vista because it wasn't going anywhere o.o
<unitylogger> run some partiotn check tools there then :P
<_Sophia_> there's one thing
<_Sophia_> it's the entirety of C
<unitylogger> or get an alternate CD :P
<_Sophia_> maybe the alt cd
<_Sophia_> idk when i'm going to sleep though, i've been up 24 hours and it's 4:30 am
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi
<Peace-> and bye :P
<BluesKaj> hi and bye to you too Peace-:)
<_Sophia_> unitylogger: maybe i should try the kubuntu forum today, if the alt cd doesn't work ;s
<unitylogger> _Sophia_: that is always a good idea :)
<_Sophia_> >.>
<_Sophia_> i'm installing it today
<_Sophia_> if it kills me
<_Sophia_> >_>!
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, if you have an older pc then alternate is best , it installed just fine on my 6 yr old compaq amd 3200+ cpu 64 bit desktop
<Nata> BluesKaj, your 3200 amd also call old desktop my 2800+ amd.....
<BluesKaj> Nata,  well old is good if it works ...I'm old :)
<Nata> hehe. the most trouble for install linux is when face a problem to detect graphic driver :)
<BluesKaj> Nata, yes , the ati onboard graphics didn't work too well with 9.04 so I bought a nvidia 7600gt card which runs well.
<BluesKaj> on all the OS since , it's now on 10.10
<Nata> BluesKaj, can using alternate cd then using nano change to vesa :) i dont know why livecd after 8.04 dont have safe graphic mode
<BluesKaj> Nata, alternate cd is better than just dropping to low graphics mode because it will use vesa as the default driver and has better HW detection than a live cd.
<Nata> the problem of alternate cd is cannot using livecd mode to try system
<BluesKaj> Nata, yes, I tried that Haiku/BeOS llive cd last night and it did loaded so much stuff into the memory and then it froze , I had to pull the plug on the pc to clear it , so it would boot.
<_Sophia_> my issue is that of it not picking up that i have an OS installed already
<_Sophia_> thanks though
<_Sophia_> i'm going to go ahead and try to burn/install the alt disk i think
<Nata> BluesKaj, hehe. haiku i try before, the software support not very good.mayb it froze on graphic driver detection
<Nata> most of linux version cannot auto detect my buildin VIA driver BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, the alternate will pick up the other OS in the partition phase
<_Sophia_> okay well we'll see o.o
<BluesKaj> ok, gotta go for a few mins ...BBL
<mr-rich> Anybody have an iPhone working on Kubuntu 10.10?
<_Sophia_> back lol
<_Sophia_> alt disk didn't help much, it didn't offer the dual boot option, it just gave me partitioning options that looked rather dangerous
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, use the manual partitioning option , if you have unallocated space then create ext4 file system as / then , if you wish you can also create a /home partition as well.
<_Sophia_> it appears that it is all allocated
<_Sophia_> the whole TB
<_Sophia_> :/
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, and there's an OS already installed on the drive ?
<_Sophia_> yes ofc
<_Sophia_> Vista 64 bit
<BluesKaj> it doesn't show the ntfs partition?
<_Sophia_> O_O?
<_Sophia_> ntfs?
<_Sophia_> it has only one partition, that is the whole hard drive
<_Sophia_> starts with an s
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, there 's the guided partitioning option that lets you use free space and an option to size it to whatever you want within that space
<_Sophia_> i was concerned about somehow losing data >_>
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, have you looked at the live cd ?
<_Sophia_> o_O?
<_Sophia_> the first one?
<_Sophia_> i have the first one, and then the alt i made a bit ago
<BluesKaj> the first one , not sure which one that is ?
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, does the first one show your partitions ?
<_Sophia_> the first one is just the standard boot disk
<_Sophia_> and it just shows the one partition, IIRC
<BluesKaj> the std boot disk is the live-cd afaik , pls take alook at the original file youi used to burn the cd and copy and paste the name here
<eagles0513875> hey guys question for yall what are the bear essential packages needed to get a system up and running?
<BluesKaj> and of course she leaves due her instant gratification expectations aren't satiated
<eagles0513875> lol
 * BluesKaj just shakes his head
<BluesKaj> you can always tell a long time windows user , since when does kubuntu have a std boot disk :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<gobi42> what's up guys
<gobi42> anyone in here use an xbox360 virtualbox and wifi and got it to work
<mr-rich> AAAARRRRRGGGGG! ... Does ANYONE have thier iPhone working under Kubuntu?
<gobi42> mr-rick android > iphone :):)
<gobi42> *mr-rich
<mr-rich> gobi42: prolly ... but I like my iPhone ... google is no help ... :(
<gobi42> i never got my ipod touch to work with kubuntu
<gobi42> install virturalbox and install a virtural xp destop and then enable your netowrk and usb drives in settings in virtualbox and install itunes and it should work fine
<gobi42> mr-rich: that last comment was for you
<mr-rich> gobi42: been there, done that ... playback is crappy in vbox. I want to use Amarok ...
<gobi42> really mine is awesome and i use zune
<mr-rich> I do use vbox to sync my phone
<mr-rich> with itunes
<mr-rich> I'm tinking about moving my iTunes lib to a shared folder maybe ...
<gobi42> i store all my music on an extenal hard drive for that reason
<BluesKaj> gobi42, one can also use a /home partition, altho a separate drive is safer alright
<Daskreech> mr-rich: I'd suppose yes
<gobi42> i use both a /home partion and an external hard drive
<gobi42> i switch between kubuntu and opensuse
<gobi42> but i like kde 4.6 so i'm staying with kubuntu i just need to figure out my xbox problem
<Daskreech> gobi42: Opensuse has 4.6 as well but Welcome to Kubuntu :)
<gobi42> oh lol the one i have only has 4.4.4 on it but i am likeing kubuntu once i figured out the package manger
<mr-rich> gobi42: if you add the backport ppas to 10.10, you can upgrade to KDE 4.6.1
<gobi42> oh i'm good for now but thanks man
<gobi42> i'm still working out some bugs of my own before i start upgrading stuff and possibe breaking the problems i got now worse
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> Life of a typical FOSS user
<gobi42> lmao what's that mean
<Daskreech> Hooray! I have everything fixed and working the way I want. What new thing can I introduce to break crap again?
<gobi42> yeah that's about like me kinda :)
<gobi42> i'm just trying to get my xbox to see my virtualbox xp
<gobi42> my virtualbox xp can see my xbox and give it permissions to use and stuff but the xbox doesn't see the virtualbox xp and i can't seem to figure out why
<PasNox> hello
<PasNox> ca anyone point me the script to auto start to have my gtk apps having same look as kde4 ?
<PasNox> i have created a new user and the script seem not to be present in autostart :/
<Peace-> PasNox:
<Peace-> PasNox: wait
<PasNox> thanks :)
<PasNox> Peace-: still waiting :)
<BluesKaj> PasNox, check syetem settings / application appearance/ gtk+ appearnce
<PasNox> i have
<PasNox> it's set to use QtCurve
<PasNox> but it's not working
<PasNox> i think it works by pair with the script to start before kde / plasma
<PasNox> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> PasNox, sometimes if you have a non default theme installed and running the Qt wsettings are bypassed
<PasNox> i use QtCurve as style / window manager style
<PasNox> and setted QtCurve as gtk them in the kcm
<PasNox> but it does nothing :/
<BluesKaj> altho Qt is supposed to apply to kde and gnome apps , it doesn't always work
<BluesKaj> PasNox, are you running kde 4.6 ? if so then that's probly the source of the problem
<PasNox> yes rnning kde 4.6.1
<_Sophia_> rawr
<PasNox> but it was working before i change my user ( i create a new user, delete old )
<PasNox> the new user does not have gtk themed
<PasNox> but old user had correct things
<PasNox> and i remember it autostarted a script for gtk theme before plasma
<PasNox> it's this thing i want to got
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, the std boot disk is the live-cd afaik , pls take a look at the original file you used to burn the cd and copy and paste the name here
<Peace-> PasNox: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/14/plasma-desktopWu1571.jpg
<_Sophia_> o_O
<_Sophia_> sec
<PasNox> Peace-: thanks you, exactly what i was looking for ;)
<_Sophia_> kubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64
<_Sophia_> is that what you wanted?
<kmanzoor> hi
<kmanzoor> anybody home ?
<PasNox> Peace-: i don't find this script, can u give me the absolute file path please?
<Peace-> PasNox: wait
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, yes that's the lived-cd , you shuold ba able to install it beside your Windows partition without any data loss
<_Sophia_> but what i've been saying
<_Sophia_> is that the windows partition takes up the whole HD
<_Sophia_> so i need to resize it
<_Sophia_> but it won't let me resize it from within the alternative CD menu
<PasNox> u don't need u can install inside your windows partiton if u just want to try it
<Peace-> locate gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh
<Peace-> /home/ecchimequa/.kde/env/gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh
<Peace-> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh
<Peace-> ecchimequa@natty:~$
<PasNox> Peace-: thanks :)
<Peace-> PasNox: locate stuff
<Peace-> PasNox: for the next time
<PasNox> Peace-: i did but it seem it does not find it :/
<PasNox> thanks
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, no the windows partition has free space on it and the live cd will scan the partition and guide you thru the partition setup so you can make an ext partition for kubuntu
<_Sophia_> when i tried to do that, it said it would delete the partition >_>
<kmanzoor> hello anybody knows any flash free email that i can access with konqueror
<PasNox> Peace-: it seem it does no longer exists for me :/
<PasNox> ( /usr/share ... )
<PasNox> ah, i have a gtk2-engines-qtcurve.rc.sh inside :)
<BluesKaj> without touching Windows , _Sophia_, use the guided partitioning option,  it will help you do it.
<_Sophia_> okay
<_Sophia_> what i'll do is go open that
<_Sophia_> and write down what the problem is with that, word for word
<_Sophia_> and come back here to make sure i'm not destroying my data
<_Sophia_> O_O
<kmanzoor> :)
<BluesKaj> nothing like being super cautious , but it can be odious
<_Sophia_> =/
<BluesKaj> kmanzoor, flash free email ?
<kmanzoor> i got a problem with macromedia flash
<BluesKaj> kmanzoor, did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<kmanzoor> let me tell u what i did
<kmanzoor> 1. i put in the dvd and selected the first option for install
<kmanzoor> 2. then i used the install icon that it placed on my desktop
<kmanzoor> it prompted me for some security updates but i ignored to install them
<kmanzoor> ok now where can i find these restricted extras >
<BluesKaj> Peace-, this mine after installing kde 4.6 http://imagebin.org/142954
<BluesKaj> kmanzoor, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kmanzoor> what is this image bin ?
<BluesKaj> kmanzoor, that post was meant for Peace-
<kmanzoor> o i see
<Peace-> BluesKaj: opening
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mmm
<Peace-> BluesKaj: it's different
<Daskreech> kmanzoor: it's a pastebin for images
<BluesKaj> kmanzoor, it's a url where you can post pictures and the copy the address and paste it in here so others can look at them , like pastebin with images
<_Sophia_> okay
<Peace-> BluesKaj: ah you have qt curve
<_Sophia_> my issue is when i click 'guided-partitioning', it says right at the top 'Note that all hard drive data will be erased'
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have oxygen gtk
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/14/plasma-desktopBb1571.jpg
<kmanzoor> ok bye for now
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, there should be an option below that to partition freespace
<kmanzoor> i will read these pages
<_Sophia_> there isn't any freespace though
<_Sophia_> tthere is just the one partition that is the whole HD
<_Sophia_> ...
<_Sophia_> going to try to find the 'partition freespace' thing :/
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, that aprtition has free space in it even tho it's just one partition, that free space will be used and a new partition will be created out of it. Maybe another partitioning option should be used.
<_Sophia_> such as?
<_Sophia_> my options all tell me that the data in the partition will be erased
<_Sophia_> i don't want to do that
<_Sophia_> -_-
<Daskreech> Hi _Sophia_
<_Sophia_> hi :/
<Daskreech> same issue?
<_Sophia_> yes
<_Sophia_> D=
<BluesKaj> go back to the partitoning options page , _Sophia_  and tell us what they are
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: she can pastebin a screenshot
<_Sophia_> ?
<_Sophia_> i'm doing it from the alt cd
<_Sophia_> so how would i do that
<Daskreech> Oh whooops :)
<Daskreech> never mind
<_Sophia_> >.>
 * Daskreech walks off whistling
<_Sophia_> i can write it down
<BluesKaj> oh, not the live-cd ?
<_Sophia_> no
<_Sophia_> i'm using alt
<_Sophia_> since live-cd doesn't realize i have another OS installed
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: Would you mind downloading another CD /
<_Sophia_> i have both the live-cd
<_Sophia_> and the alt
<_Sophia_> :l
<Daskreech> _Sophia_:  does the alt CD recognize Vista?
<_Sophia_> i dunno for sure
<Daskreech> ok what does the partitioning say?
<_Sophia_> they both recognize that windows takes up the whole HD
<_Sophia_> is the file system that starts with f or w.e
<_Sophia_> and then it's like smd2 or something
<_Sophia_> o_O
<Daskreech> Really?
<_Sophia_> ? :/
<Daskreech> The screenshot of the Live CD had 0% of the drive uses
<Daskreech> used
 * BluesKaj thinks _Sophia_ isn't going far enough in the options list to find the manual partitioning option
<_Sophia_> lolwhat
<_Sophia_> it has guided
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: which page are you on now for the installer?
<Daskreech> ok
<_Sophia_> then guided whole disk, then guided whole disk with encryption, the guided whole disk with encryption with VMM or something, and then manual
 * BluesKaj takes a break
<_Sophia_> i'm on vista right now o_O
<_Sophia_> since i've been trying to use the alt cd, not the live-cd
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: ah ok I see
<Daskreech> Does anyone know what the GParted live CD is based on?
<_Sophia_> gparted is GNOME, isn't it? >_>
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: It's simply a CD that boots up and gives you Gparted. Might be useful to see if it can partition the drive for you then you wuld know that everything is taken care of before you install
<_Sophia_> what
<Peace-> partitionmanager
<Peace-> is for kde
<_Sophia_> so you're advising i use gparted to try to partition my HD prior to installing kubuntu? :/
<Daskreech> Peace-: yes but I do't know a Live Cd for that
<_Sophia_> and yeah, i just said gparted is GNOME x.x
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: I'd tell you to use partition magic but that costs money
<eagles0513875> hey Daskreech
<_Sophia_> *sighs*
<_Sophia_> okay
<_Sophia_> here's what i'm going to do
<Peace-> Daskreech: http://sourceforge.net/projects/partitionman/files/partitionmanager-live-cd/1.0.3/
<Daskreech> hi eagles0513875
<Peace-> Daskreech: that is a live cd
<Daskreech> Peace-: Peace!
<_Sophia_> i'm going to write down what the options are, come back, be advised on the right one, and then go to the next layer of depth =/
<Daskreech> nice
<eagles0513875> have you ever worked with sslh
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: Ok lets do this
<_Sophia_> k brb lol
<Daskreech> boot up the live CD and we can try to do work from there
<Daskreech> we can talk as well
<_Sophia_> live CD or alt?
<Daskreech> live CD
<_Sophia_> alt has the partition options
<DarthFrog> _Sophia_: You might also want to image your hard drive first with Clonezilla, in case anything goes wrong.
<_Sophia_> live just has manual
<Daskreech> I know
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: It's a 1 TB drive
<_Sophia_> x.x
<_Sophia_> okay
<_Sophia_> putting in live-cd
<_Sophia_> sec :/
<_Sophia_> will have to get on here through web though
<_Sophia_> since i didn't know how to install this irc client in linux
<_Sophia_> lol
<Daskreech> I remember :)
<_Sophia_> >.> brb
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Clonezilla doesn't backup free space.
<Daskreech> ah intelligent
<eagles0513875> Daskreech:  you ever work with sslh
<Daskreech> Who is that?
<eagles0513875> its ssl over ssh or ssh over ssl
<eagles0513875> http://www.rutschle.net/tech/sslh.shtml
<Daskreech> that sounds remarkably like overkill
<eagles0513875> not if your on a locked down network
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> well no if a network is that locked down I generally leave
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> Daskreech: in a nut shell its description is that it allows you to run https and ssh on the same port
<Daskreech> ah like ssh tunnelining ?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> trying to figure out how to configure it
<eagles0513875> the site is rather poor documentation wise
<dustin> taiga
<Daskreech> hi dustin
<dustin> hello
<dustin> i got my tinymux server up but dont know how to find out what port its on and the ip address linking to it :(
<Daskreech> dustin: is your computer connected to the internet directly or is it behind a modem or wireless routed?
<dustin> its DSL and im direct connected into a router
<dustin> wireless at that
<Daskreech> dustin: ok your router should have an external IP address that you will have to port forward to your computer
<Daskreech> you will have to read the documentation or read the config files to see which port it's on'
<Daskreech> (>^_^)> _Sophia :)
<_Sophia> hi
<_Sophia> in live-cd ;o
<_Sophia> been up 30 hours
<_Sophia> lets do this x.x
<Daskreech> agreed
<_Sophia> also: <(T_T<)
<Daskreech> open a konsole and sudo apt-get install partitionmanager
<Daskreech> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): A partition management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 430 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<_Sophia> kk
<Daskreech> _Sophia: umm sudo apt-get update first
<_Sophia> is there a keyboard shortcut for konsole?
<_Sophia> okay
<dustin> like what youmean daskreech?
<Daskreech> dustin: hmm ?
<Daskreech> _Sophia: installed partition manager?
<rizzuh> How do I set the start/meta key to open kickoff (KDE's "Start" menu)?
<_Sophia> 'E: Unable to location package partitionmanager
<_Sophia> is there a space in the phrase maybe?
<Daskreech> should not be
<Daskreech> _Sophia: you did sudo apt-get update right?
<_Sophia> yes
<DarthFrog> Is partitionmanager in medibuntu?
<Daskreech> grr ok alt+F2 -> kpackagekit
<DarthFrog> No, it's in universe.
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: I thought Universe was enabled by default
<DarthFrog> It is.
<Daskreech> >_>
<Daskreech> then why isn't it installing?
<DarthFrog> I wonder if _Sophia spelled it correctly.
<Daskreech> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): A partition management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 430 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<DarthFrog> _Sophia:  What do you get from: apt-cache search partitionmanager?
<Daskreech> that's copied from her error message
<DarthFrog> Which version of Kubuntu is she running?
<_Sophia> o.o
<_Sophia> 10.10
<Daskreech> latest
<_Sophia> because i'm edgy >_>
<DarthFrog> Hmm.  This is from the LiveCD?
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> edgy
<_Sophia> seriously though, i typed in: sudo apt-get install partition manager
<Peace-> no support for that
<_Sophia> lol peace
<Peace-> partition manager i guess is on >=9.04
<DarthFrog> _Sophia: There's no space in the package name partitionmanager.
<DarthFrog> So "sudo apt-get install partitionmanager"
<_Sophia> oh, i did both o_O
<_Sophia> i'll copy+paste to be sure !!
<_Sophia> LOL
<Peace-> _Sophia: you are on edgy?
<Peace-> or maverick?
<Peace-> edgy no way to install i t
<Peace-> it
<_Sophia> what
<Peace-> nothing..
<_Sophia> i was using 'edgy' as a joke adjective ;s
<DarthFrog> Peace-: You're not helping. :-)
<_Sophia> also   darth, i copied+pasted that, and  it did nothing ;o
<Daskreech> Peace-: she hasn't slept in a long time she's punchy
<Daskreech> _Sophia: just type partitionmanager
<Daskreech> I want to see if it's installed already on the CD though I doubt it
<DarthFrog> _Sophia:  Is the CD for Ubuntu or Kubuntu?  Partitionmanager is a KDE program.
<_Sophia> kubuntu
<_Sophia> OH
<_Sophia> HEY
<_Sophia> 'partitionmanager is currently not installed. you can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install partitionmanager . you will have to enable the component called 'universe'
<_Sophia> :/
<_Sophia> still unable to locate the package partitionmanager though o.o
<DarthFrog> Well, if universe isn't enabled, no wonder. :-)
<_Sophia> enable universe
<_Sophia> does that work?
<_Sophia> >_>
<DarthFrog> It should.
<_Sophia> bash: enable: universe: not a shell builtin
<_Sophia> what does that mean?
<DarthFrog> Use kpackagekit to do it.
<DarthFrog> No, "enable universe" is an action, not a command. :-)
<Peace-> _Sophia: universe stuff kpakcagekit http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/14/plasma-desktopkX1571.jpg
<_Sophia> 'kpackagekit is already the newest version' ;o
<DarthFrog> _Sophia: Look at that JPG that Peace- referenced.
<_Sophia> okay, and? O_O
<DarthFrog> i.e Open Kpackagekit and configure it to use the universe repository.
<DarthFrog> In the "Origin of Packages" section.
<_Sophia> already opened it ;o
<_Sophia> 'origin of packages' is not visible to me >.>
<Peace-> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<DarthFrog> Under "Setting:?
<Peace-> _Sophia: do a screenshot
<Peace-> and post using the imagebin link
<_Sophia> imagebin? o.o
<_Sophia> lolol
<_Sophia> oh okay
<DarthFrog> Use the "Edit Origins" button in the lower right corner.  You can enable universe from there, too.
<Peace-> _Sophia: do a screenshot *___* http://blip.tv/file/4876138?filename=Nowardev-PostareUnoScreenshotVelocementeConKde4625.m4v
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: walk her through enabling universe
<_Sophia> http://imagebin.org/142964
<DarthFrog> _Sophia: So go to the Settings page in KPackageKit.
<_Sophia> oh
<_Sophia> i just found that
<_Sophia> sleep deprivation = stupidity :D
<DarthFrog> Do you see universe?
<_Sophia> k, there
<_Sophia> that?
<_Sophia> maverick universe?
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<_Sophia> ja
<DarthFrog> Enable it.
<_Sophia> i just hit the checkbox?
<DarthFrog> Ja.
<_Sophia> k
<_Sophia> hit apply
<_Sophia> now what
<_Sophia> oh
<DarthFrog> You can now install partitionmanage from KPackageKit, after doing an update.
<_Sophia> partitionmanager
<_Sophia> already did the cmd
<Daskreech> _Sophia: worked?
<DarthFrog> You will have to do "sudo apt-get update" first, probably.
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: No Kpackagekit does that when you hit apply
<_Sophia> yes
<_Sophia> already did update o_O
<_Sophia> first thing
<_Sophia> okay, now i have partitionmanager
<_Sophia> will try to run it
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: You can tell how often I use Kpackagekit. :-)
<_Sophia> uh
<_Sophia> Partition Manager , or , KDE Partition Manager
<DarthFrog> Right.
<Daskreech> _Sophia: KDE
<Daskreech> Should be the same hopefully
<_Sophia> k now what ;o
<DarthFrog> What's your goal?  To shrink your Windows partition?
<Daskreech> _Sophia: it's open?
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: yes
<_Sophia> the program is yes
<_Sophia> and there is one 'device'
<Daskreech> _Sophia: You can see your drive?
<_Sophia> yes
<Daskreech>  when ou click on it you get the partiation s on the right?
<_Sophia> \dev\sda(0.91 TiB)
<_Sophia> there is one partition ;o
<_Sophia> \dev\sda1               ntfs                    0.91 TiB             0.00  Byte used
<DarthFrog> Right click on it.
<Daskreech> Resize
<_Sophia> okay  now what lol
<_Sophia> >_>!!
<_Sophia> what i want is to give windows like 300 GB and Kubuntu the rest
<_Sophia> welllll
<DarthFrog> It should be straight-forward from here.
<_Sophia> maybe  350, idk
<_Sophia> well
<_Sophia> 30 hours up
<_Sophia> i'm retarded right now :d
<DarthFrog> Get some sleep first!
<_Sophia> lol no
<DarthFrog> Not a good time to make a mistake.
<_Sophia> i want to get this done
<_Sophia> o.o
<_Sophia> okay
<_Sophia> so what happens when i reduce the size of sda1?
<_Sophia> it frees up *undefined* space that i can make a partition in?
<Daskreech> You put in 350GB?
<DarthFrog> It gets smaller and frees up space for you to install Kubuntu.
<Daskreech> _Sophia: yes
<Daskreech> So you can click there and click new to make a new partition
<_Sophia> so 350 gives like 550 of space
<Daskreech> You want to make three partitions
<_Sophia> so size goes to 350  GB?
<_Sophia> yes?
<_Sophia> why 3 btw
<DarthFrog> Free up space behind Windows, not in front.
<_Sophia> what
<_Sophia> O_O
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: No she doesnt'.  Don't make partitions, let the installer do swap, etc.
<Daskreech> _Sophia: you can resize it so there is space behind windows or in front
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: ok
<_Sophia> so what should i do? -_-
<Daskreech> _Sophia: Ok where are you now?
<_Sophia> just on the sda1 screen
<Daskreech>  did you resize Windows to what you want?
<_Sophia> size 350 GB right? >_>
<DarthFrog> How much free space will that leave you within Windows?  is that enough?
<_Sophia> which is 350 * 1024 to get MB lol
<_Sophia> uh
<_Sophia> well
<_Sophia> hard drive is supposed to be 1 tb
<_Sophia> is 0.91 for some reason
<_Sophia> damage maybe
<Daskreech> _Sophia: formatting makes you lose space
<DarthFrog> That's the 1000/.1024 diff.
<_Sophia> meh
<Daskreech>  well known in the HDD industry they just fail to mention it when you buy the drive
<DarthFrog> Harddrive 1K=1000, everyone else, 1K=1024.
<_Sophia> i know about that, for once
<_Sophia> yay me
<_Sophia> o.o
<_Sophia> okay then, so
<_Sophia> 350 GB is new size of sda1
<_Sophia> now what, make new partition?
<Daskreech> _Sophia: apply
<DarthFrog> You can if you wish.  Or you can let the Kubuntu installer do it for you when you install Kubuntu.
<_Sophia> wait
<_Sophia> um
<_Sophia> i'll let installer do it
<_Sophia> but
<_Sophia> should there be space *before*  the windows partition?
<DarthFrog> Easier to let the Kubuntu installer do it for you.
<_Sophia> i assumed as much
<Daskreech> _Sophia: No
<_Sophia> okay
<_Sophia> making sure >.>
<Daskreech> reading from left to right the first thing should be WIndows
<DarthFrog> Otherwise you'll have to tell the installer where to install stuff. :-)
<Daskreech>  then empty space
<Daskreech> _Sophia: Let us know when you are ready
<_Sophia> okay so now i have \dev\sda1 ntfs at 390 GiB, and unallocated/unknown at 540  GiB
<DarthFrog> Bingo!
<_Sophia> i have to hit apply though lol
<_Sophia> is safe?
<DarthFrog> Safe enough.  But will take a while.
<_Sophia> i hit apply
<_Sophia> uh
<_Sophia> wow
<_Sophia> 'there were errors while apply operations.  Aborted'
<_Sophia> D:
<DarthFrog> Lovely.
<Daskreech> _Sophia: take a break
<_Sophia> cluster accounting failed  224x
<_Sophia> what :/
<Daskreech> Get some rest. The drive needs love we can fix it another day
<_Sophia> i want to install kubuntu though @_@
<_Sophia> ERROR: NTFS is inconsistent. Run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it TWICE!
<_Sophia> is what it says rofl
<Daskreech> _Sophia: that's what I said at teh start!
<Daskreech> :-D
<_Sophia> O_O
<_Sophia> good for you, bad for me
<Daskreech> _Sophia: You want to run that and go to sleep?
<_Sophia> so my hard drive is messed up?
<Daskreech> Might take an hour with 1TB
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> Said that a long time ago :)
<_Sophia> what exactly do i have to do?
<_Sophia> >.>
<DenverDave> greetings.. I have 2 sata drives and I want to setup dual boot. I have not mounted the windoze hd yet.. any links/pointers?
<Daskreech> reboot into windows and open a command prompt
<Daskreech> type chkdsk /f then go to sleep
<DarthFrog> Run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it TWICE!
<_Sophia> i don't want sleep, i want kubuntu installed >.>
<DarthFrog> Then reboot the LiveCD and go through all this again. :-)
<_Sophia> LOL
<_Sophia> jeez =S
<Daskreech> _Sophia: Well if you want to stay up another three hours fine but if you run chkdsk /f then reboot and run it again till it comes back with no errors I think installing kubuntu should be super eeasy after that
<DarthFrog> _Sophia: Boot into Windows.  Open an MS-DOS command prompt.  Type "chkdsk /f".  Reboot Windows twice.
<Daskreech> but that chkdsk takes a while so sleep while it does it
<Daskreech> staying up doesn't get Kubuntu installed much faster and you need to rest
<DarthFrog> DenverDave: If you run "grub-install <boot device>" it should detect your Windows installation (no need to mount it) and set it up to boot from GRUB.
<Daskreech> I know I've done this more times than I'm proud to relate
<DarthFrog> DenverDave:  Actually, the command will be "sudo grub-install <boot device>". :-)
<Daskreech> _Sophia: it's not giving up :) it's just part of the process
<DenverDave> DarthFrog: and that will be ok with a windoze xp separate sata hd?
<DarthFrog> DenverDave: It's how I've got things set up.  Works ferpectly.
<_Sophia> rational, when can i time doing the chkdsk thing so i can be on here when i can get halp? ;d
<DenverDave> DarthFrog: roger that :) trying that now
<DenverDave> DarthFrog: dumb question but what boot device should I use??
<Aamuterasu> hmm..
<Daskreech> _Sophia: I'm on as much as I can be
<Aamuterasu> how do i join into ircnet?
<Daskreech> But I don't see much problems if the chkdsk fixes the drive
<Aamuterasu> i cant use konversation ;__;
<Daskreech> Aamuterasu: you can
<Daskreech> press F2
<DenverDave> Aamuterasu: im using it now :)
<Daskreech> _Sophia: But say 6 hours?
<Aamuterasu> Okay, but what i should do next?
<Daskreech> add in the ircnet
<DenverDave> DarthFrog: should i put the grub-install on my ubuntu disk like sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 yes?
<Aamuterasu> i somehow get the feeling that only putting ircnet into the server spot is not enough
<Aamuterasu> ] [Info] Looking for server ircnet (port 6667) ...
<Aamuterasu> and then it doesn't find it.. I'm sorry to bother you like this but uhh
<Aamuterasu> this is the only irc channel or network i can get into..
<DenverDave> Aamuterasu: firewall?
<Daskreech> Aamuterasu: Look on ircnet's webpage for the server name (possibly port number)
<Aamuterasu> i'll come back later if i can't find anything.. Thanks!
<DarthFrog> DenverDave: Not /dev/sda1 but /dev/sda.
<DarthFrog> DenverDave: sda1 is a partition, sda will put it into the MBR.
<DarthFrog> DenverDave: You can put it into sda1 if you want to set up the Windows boot loader to boot Ubuntu.  Or sda if you want GRUB to boot Windows.  Either works.
<DenverDave> DarthFrog: and you have 2 sata disks that you can dual boot to as well?
<pider> how to fix the big and ugly logo kubuntu, I have nvidia graf card
<DarthFrog> DenverDave: Yes, sda and sdb.
<DenverDave> DarthFrog: cool let me install on sda now and see where that leads me :)
<DenverDave> DarthFrog: installed with no errors
<BluesKaj> pider,  right click on the desktop choose desktop settings ,then "get new wallpapers'
<DarthFrog> DenverDave:  So the next time you reboot, you'll see the choices listed in /boot/grub/grub.conf displayed.
<DarthFrog> BTW, don't edit that file by hand. :-)
<DenverDave> DarthFrog: ok then.. let me reboot and check it out brb
<pider> I mean the login logo
<Aamuterasu> Somehow i get the feeling that i only make things hard for myself
<Aamuterasu> it should not have been that hard to get into IRCnet ;__;
<Guest4141> DarthFrog: nope no choice just booted right to ubuntu
<DarthFrog> pider:  System Settings/System Administration/Login Screen
<DarthFrog> Guest65528 = DenverDave???
<DenverDave> DarthFrog: yes
<DarthFrog> DenverDave: Did a GRUB boot screen come up?
<DenverDave> DarthFrog: negative
<DarthFrog> DenverDave: Is /dev/sda set up in your BIOS to be the boot drive?
<DenverDave> DarthFrog: yes
<DarthFrog> DenverDave: Is there a Windows stanza (at the bottom) in /boot/grub/grub.conf?
<DarthFrog> Oops, that should be grub.cfg.
<DenverDave> DarthFrog: sorry wfh today and customer called.. I have the grub.cfn open now.. checking
<DenverDave> DarthFrog: there are no menuentry lines with windows all just linux kernel choices
<Daskreech> http://www.somethingofthatilk.com/index.php?id=156
<daniel586> hola a todos..
<daniel586> hablan español
<daniel586> o me equivoque de canal??
<genii-around> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BluesKaj> DenverDave,  youwere asking abut ircnet ? if so to join one of their servers , type /server ircnet.eversible.com then /join #nameofchat in the server textbox
<DenverDave> BluesKaj: no I was trying to help someone :) I am trying to get my windoze sata HD to be listed in grub.cnf
<daniel586> ok thanks ubottu..
<daniel586> ;)
<BluesKaj> ok DenverDave , i misread , sorry
<DenverDave> BluesKaj: its cool
<DenverDave> changing nicks now
<pider> It is det Kubuntu logo in loginscreen, it is the one with text: Kubuntu and three/four dots blinling undet the text
<MileHiDave> DarthFrog: changed nicks from DenverDave to MileHiDave
<DarthFrog> MileHiDave: How do you boot Windows now?
<MileHiDave> DarthFrog: I will have to unplug the ubuntu HD
<MileHiDave> as it is 2nd in my bios boot order
<BluesKaj> pider, systemsettings/loginscreen/theme/get new themes :)
<DarthFrog> MileHiDave:  You shouldn't have to do that, just set the Windows drive to be first in the BIOS boot order.
<MileHiDave> DarthFrog: ok but then I boot to windows only..right?
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<DarthFrog> And resetting the boot order will allow you to boot Kubuntu again.
<MileHiDave> ok bbiab thx
<pider> I install login themes, but they do not show up
<BluesKaj> pider,  open and close system settings
<pider> no themes
<pider> but default
<dacresni> does the folder view widget still exist in kde4.6?
<Snowhog> dacresni: It does here.
<dacresni> u added the kubuntu ppa to ubuntu 10.10
<dacresni> perhaps its in a package
<dacresni> i already downloaded kdeplazma-addons
<Snowhog> dacresni: I'm using the default repos for my Natty 11.04 installation.
<dacresni> thats kind of disingenuous
<dacresni> cause its non standard
<dacresni> (we can't expect everyone to run beta )
<dacresni> anyway, does anyone know where i might get it?
<Snowhog> dacresni: What I mean, is that I've not made any repo changes to what was made available when I installed Natty 11.04.
<pider> look at this, it is installed but it does not show in next <a href='http://bildr.no/view/843308'>http://bildr.no/view/843308</a>
<pider> <a href='http://bildr.no/view/843312'>http://bildr.no/view/843312</a>
<BluesKaj> pider,  yeah samee thing here , the themes are supposed to be installed but don't show up..a bug I guess :(
<pider> ok, have to wait for a bug fix then?
<BluesKaj> maybe an update
<dacresni> perhaps it morphed into the shelf
<ionut> anyone knows a good web scrapper ?
<pider> I tried this, but it wouldn't work http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<dustin> thanks darksreech/taiga/brightspark for all your help :)
<Daskreech> dustin: Great
<dacresni> found it, its in the package manager
<dacresni> because no one would want that right? ...
<dustin> works nice
<dustin> thanks alot you guys
<dustin> now for the long process of codeing lol
<Snowhog> ionut: You can use wget (command line) to download websites. See http://linuxreviews.org/quicktips/wget/
<rohdef> hey, how do I change my computers hostname?
<rohdef> without editing /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname manually preferable, could do it, but from a novice user that isn't acceptable :p
<DarthFrog> rohdef:  sudo hostname <newhostname>
<rohdef> not optimal but better
<rohdef> doesn't KDE have a UI tool for it
<rohdef> *GUI
<DarthFrog> rohdef: There may be but I prefer the CLI personally.  So I've not looked for one.
<DarthFrog> rohdef: If there was a GUI method, I imagine it'll be in System Settings.
<rohdef> tbh. so do I but I like to know the GUI tools, since my sister don't tend to agree with me :p
<rohdef> DarthFrog, can I use hostname for the top level domain to, so I could change it too.. let's say laptop.rohdef (or whatever I want)?
<DarthFrog> rohdef:  "man hostname".  :-)
<DarthFrog> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<rohdef> although I like cli, I'm not a major fan of man pages :p
<DarthFrog> rohdef:  If the info you want is in a man page and you know about man pages and can read them, ....
<DarthFrog> Use xman if you prefer a GUI.  :-)
<rohdef> could also google them, usually it prefer wiki pages over man, when I got the documentation on a wiki that is
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: What?
<Daskreech> No man no!
<Daskreech> alt+f2 -> man:hostname
<DarthFrog> Ooh, neat.  Thanks.
<DarthFrog> Gotta love kioslaves.
<Daskreech> I don't have to
 * Daskreech gets slapped by ubottu
<Daskreech> Ok I'm sorry Yes I do have to. My apologies to all who might have thought they could get away without Kioslave love
<leimy> I was wondering how the process was for creating kubuntu as an ubuntu derivative. Was it just a remastering with different packages situation, or was there a lot of customization to packages?  Is there some kind of build system that one can use to sort of get source packages built into a CD image?
<Daskreech> leimy: what are you trying to find out?
<gnomeshellogger> leimy: kubuntu is not a derivate, neither is it remastered
<leimy> gnomeshellogger: ok well that's not what ubuntu claims :-)
<gnomeshellogger> huh?
<Daskreech> leimy: do you mean #ubuntu ?
<Daskreech> Because the Ubuntu website doesn't say anything of that sort
<leimy> No I mean ubuntu claims kubuntu is an ubuntu derivative
<leimy> oh it's all over the place let me get you some links :-)
<rohdef> DarthFrog, still here?
<leimy> The one page has been pulled but there's a google cache
<gnomeshellogger> ...
<leimy> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:x0v8QNFyhzAJ:https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DerivativeDistroHowto+Kubuntu+is+a+derivative&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=ubuntu&source=www.google.com
<gnomeshellogger> that is as good as steve ballmer saying it :P
<leimy> See kinds of derivative distros... you'll see kubuntu.
<leimy> That's actually besides the point, what I'm really interested in is not how Kubuntu is classified but sort of how the release building process for Kubuntu works.
<gnomeshellogger> please read the sentence
<gnomeshellogger> by that definition ubuntu desktop edition is a derivate
<leimy> "Deriving from distribution can be done on many different levels, depending what are exactly your needs and reasons for creating derivative distros. Ubuntu recognizes the following types of derivative distros: "
<gnomeshellogger> so is ubuntu server
<gnomeshellogger> ...
<leimy> right
<leimy> and JeOS
<leimy> they call them all derivatives
<gnomeshellogger> no we do not
<leimy> I don't see why this is controversial :-)
<Daskreech> leimy: this is a discussion for #ubuntu-devel or #kubuntu-devel
<Daskreech> join either one
<Daskreech> They will give you links to the build process
<rohdef> how do I change the local domain from ".local" to ".whatever"?
<rohdef> thought it would be quite straight forward, but google gives me all sorts of pages on /etc/hostname etc, which seems to be useless for that particular task or pages giving workarounds to avahi and telling to ask the sysadmin to change it (wow, here I am, what about telling me how to change it :p )
<fabio> ciao
<Daskreech> hi fabio
<fabio> hi
<fabio> where are you from
<Daskreech> The interenetz
<vit> hola
<vit> hello
<gedas> hey guys
<gedas> i have a problem, again....
<james147> !ask | gedas
<ubottu> gedas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gedas> !ask pspp does not work in kde
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<james147> pspp?
<gedas> you are never as inteligent as should be
<gedas> pspp statistical software
<gedas> alternative to spss
<james147> gedas: why dosnt it work? what goes wrong?
<gedas> james, it installs itself well
<gedas> once opened quicklt closes
<gedas> quickly*
<james147> run it in a terminal, see if it give you any info
<gedas> the thing is it was built for GNU i think
<gedas> terminal says that i can distribute it
<gedas> thats it
<gedas> seems to be working
<gedas> yet, i'd like to have an interface which is still missing
<gedas> well
<gedas> i guess i'll have to emerge my self in surfing answers
<george_> hello! I'm running kubuntu 10.10 on a intel inspiron i3 integrated graphics. Opengl composition does'nt work properly. Any way to fix it? Thans in advance.
<alyen> hey - jest ktos piszacy po polsku?
#kubuntu 2011-03-15
<gedas> czesz
<alyen> bjuti
<gedas> well this is pretty much all i know
<alyen> jak sprawdzic ile miejsca na dysku mam do dyspozycji?
<gedas> jak dela?
<gedas> nevem
<alyen> smutne... ja tez...
<alyen> sie mnie zebralo na stare lata uczyc nowego systemu ;o]
<alyen> my english is poor... i have a question: how to check how many MB i have free on my hdd?
<tielk> alyen: try df -k
<james147> ^^ or -m for megabytes
<tielk> yeah
<alyen> in terminal? please write all like for old man who first time have kubuntu ;o]
<tielk> df -m
<james147> alyen: yes, in a terminal
<james147> ^^ type that exactly and press enter :)
<james147> (what tielk just said that is)
<alyen> bjuti :o) it works :o) thanks ;o]
<alyen> what do you use to mount an iso like a cd or dvd?
<tielk> the command is called mount
<james147> alyen: "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point"
<alyen> gosh... i'll try ;o] sudo... i must to learn more about terminal... i see that without terminal no way...
<james147> alyen: there is...
<james147> :s hmm kde-look.org seems to be down
<Guest80285> Hello everyone, I'm trying to get some help on Amarok
<Guest80285> I'm trying to connect a Samsung Galaxy S to Amarok but I can't, any suggestion?
<BentFranklin> 96000 files on a Windows 7 share.  All but one show up in my Linux mount, including all others in the same folder.  I can't find any difference in the permissions.  Any ideas?
<BentFranklin> Well, I moved it to my desktop and then back and now it's seen, but still so weird...
<roxy> what is the thing to type for getting pulseaudio in term
<BentFranklin> A file is called Don't Stop.txt   How do I escape the ' so I can mv it?
<Pranav_rcmas> How do I enable shortcuts in Kubuntu? I want to configure a Ctrl-Alt-T shortcut to open Konsole, but I couldn't find any place to add it in Shortcuts and Gestures
<james147> Pranav_rcmas: application shortcuts can be added by edit the menu (right click kmenu > edit aplications or run kmenuedit)
<james147> (though I think that its just a front end to adding them to the shortcuts and gestures page)
<siniestro> hi
<Pranav_rcmas> james147, thanks!
<lkmsjan> 1
<smoothtaste> hey fellas
<smoothtaste> natty wont boot for me, checked md5 sums burned 3 times, but all im really worried about is kde 4.6
<smoothtaste> anybody here upgrade 10.04 lts to 4.6?
<eagles0513875_> hey guys i installed lucid on my netbook and upgraded to maverick
<eagles0513875_> and for some reason i dont have knetwork manager any more :(
<eagles0513875_> how can i connect to a wifi connection with out it
<valorie> eagles0513875: add the wireless widget
<valorie> network interface, I think it's called
<eagles0513875_> valorie: seems like though after the upgrade knetworkmanager isnt even installed for some reason
<Firefishe> anyone here have problems with konqueror in 10.04 mutating into a runaway process that opens multiple windows?
<eagles0513875_> Firefishe: i have noticed that when i open links from irc
<eagles0513875_> i think any link for that matter would trip it
<Firefishe> yeah...and it also happens when I do it in links when I'm in pokerth in a game
<Firefishe> or when clicking in that software on the home page link for www.pokerth.com
<Firefishe> any idea why?
<eagles0513875_> Firefishe: if you file a bug i can confirm ti for you
<eagles0513875_> no idea why though
<Firefishe> eagles0513875: Should this be for KDE or Kubuntu?
<eagles0513875_> file it against konqueror
<eagles0513875_> Firefishe: can you link me once the bug is submitted
<Firefishe> eagles0513875: I don't even know where to file this thing.  on KDE.org?
<eagles0513875_> launchpad
<eagles0513875_> launchpad.net
<Firefishe> ok
<Firefishe> gotcha
<Firefishe> brb
<eagles0513875_> it will then be dealt with accordingly by the devs if need be they will file it upstream
<valorie> eagles0513875_: you can install the widget from the liveCD or USB?
<valorie> oh, you upgraded
<eagles0513875_> ya this is a netbook
<eagles0513875_> used usb to install lucid
<valorie> still, you should have it on your system somewhere
<eagles0513875_> then upgraded
<eagles0513875_> all i have according to locate is the .mo files
<eagles0513875_> as well as a .desktop file
<valorie> hmmm
<eagles0513875_> also when i first installed maverick on my netbook
<eagles0513875_> for some reason even though i told grub to be installed to the MBR on the hard disk the installer opted to install grub on my pen drive lol
<valorie> same thing happened to me
<eagles0513875_> that was an easy fix but rather curious as to why it installed it on the pen drive
<valorie> I wrote a blog post about it
<eagles0513875_> valorie: did you file a bug?#
<valorie> it is a major icky horrible BUG
<valorie> sure, let me find that
<eagles0513875_> valorie: depends how you look at it
<valorie> how else can I look at it?
<eagles0513875_> valorie: can be ickky yet also secure in a sense that if the netbook goes missing they cant access your data without a reformat
<valorie> ha
<eagles0513875_> all depends on how you look at things lol
<eagles0513875_> valorie: do you know if there is a knetwork manager package available for offline installation?
<eagles0513875_> woot found it
<eagles0513875_> valorie:  :)
<eagles0513875_> found where i can download deb pkg for knetwork
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> did you get my email?
<eagles0513875_> ill look now
<eagles0513875_> lol now im connected
<eagles0513875_> just saw i added the widget to the desktop
<valorie> \o/
<eagles0513875_> valorie: turns out i do have network manager installed yet in command line it says otherwise O_o
<eagles0513875_> ty
<eagles0513875_> valorie: also got the email :)
<eagles0513875_> sry for running out so quickly on ya before
<valorie> np
<valorie> I've been bouncing in and out of IRC for two days
<valorie> can't tell if it's my netbook, my bnc, or what
<eagles0513875_> i need to ssh into my server at home yet somethign still seems to be blocked at the firewall level
<eagles0513875_> granted my domain is whitelisted i still cant access it :(
<eagles0513875_> valorie: im in the process of migrating my business from my server at home to a virtual server in the cloud where im working part time right now
<eagles0513875_> gonna setup a znc on my vps when i can get access to it from here at school lol
<valorie> I guess there is screen+irssi
<valorie> but I'm not quite geeky enough for that
<eagles0513875_> me neither
<eagles0513875_> im hooked on kvirc
<valorie> don't know what that one is -- is it lightweight?
<valorie> konvi seems a bit heavy for the netbook
<eagles0513875_> ya its rather light weight
<eagles0513875_> im impressed with the performace on my eee pc
<eagles0513875_> then again i usually compile from svn source
<zoggy> hi there, i see that in ubuntu, when i'm in the terminal and i try push Git changes, Gnome pops up with a graphical password dialog and then, once entered, never asks me again. In KDE though (in konsole) it asks me for a password every time (and does not do it graphically). Is there any way to configure it to work like Ubuntu does? thanks?
<eagles0513875_> zoggy: O_O are you talking about the wallet? or somethign else
<eagles0513875_> it could be as well the way the the git repository is configured im not 100% sure
<zoggy> eagles0513875_: i guess it could be a process of having konsole integrate with the wallet
<zoggy> eagles0513875: FYI you've pointed me in the right direction - i think "SSH Askpass" might be what I'm looking for
<zoggy> eagles0513875: yeeaah - it's working, thanks again, your question helped me clarify what to google for
<eagles0513875_> hey valorie  im back
<eagles0513875_> valorie: can i pm you something a bit off topic
<valorie> yes, I was asking there.....
<Hedron> hi everybody, can somebody help me with xhosts? I am trying to make the xhost change permanent, however I do not know how to do it, does anybody have any idea how to do this?
<Hedron> I run xhost + and it works fine, but on relogin or restart, the config is lost
<eagles0513875_> hey guys has anyone worked with dropbox on linux before?
<Eruaran> Does anybody know how to fix audio problems in kubuntu?
<Eruaran> (I have no audio)
<susundberg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Eruaran> ty susundberg
<Dekk-lappie> can anyoen tell me about how much space to install kubuntu desktop on top of a regular 10.10 install?
<Tm_T> Dekk-lappie: this is pure speculation, but less than 500 MiB
<Dekk-lappie> really?
<Dekk-lappie> is it in synaptic?
<Dekk-lappie> or do i need a ppa?
<Tm_T> Dekk-lappie: kubuntu-desktop metapackage is in ubuntu repositories
<Tm_T> Dekk-lappie: Kubuntu is Ubuntu (:
<Dekk-lappie> koo
<Dekk-lappie> just checkin
<Dekk-lappie> havent run kde for a long time.. but it seems to be the future with all this gnove vs ubuntu stuff
<Dekk-lappie> oh btw..819 meg
<asraniel> hi. can it be that kde 4.6.1 is broken? i have nepomuk crashes and kwallet problems on login, using two different computers
<twn39> hello,I just want to ask what's the advantage of kde compared with gnome,because I have to make a choice between ubuntu and kubuntu.
<_Sophia_> o.o
<Riddell> twn39: it's hard to make generalisations, mostly they are two projects trying to achieve the same thing, try both and decide which one you prefer
<Riddell> twn39: KDE uses Qt which is a better development framework
<twn39> That's ok ,now I'm trying kubuntu.
<kps_foo> twn39: KDE has a very helpful and fun community, so consider that too
<kps_foo> twn39: they are very helpful and guide newcomers in the right direction almost always...
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1707356
<kps_foo> c2tarun: the auto eth0 is the default name for any dsl lan wire connection that you connect to your laptop
<r41> can i remove phonon without removing the whole kde desktop?
<kps_foo> c2tarun: your dsl connection should work fine when you simply connect it with your laptop, you didn't delete the auto etho connection did you ?
<kps_foo> c2tarun: what does your ipconfig say ?
<kps_foo> c2tarun: go to terminal and type ipconfig
<kps_foo> then paste the output from that command at dpaste.com, and give us the dpaste link here
<c2tarun> kps_foo, there is no command name ipconfig, do you want the o/p of ifconfig?
<Dekk-lappy> ok..another question.. i can connect wirless with gnome.. nut under kde... shows connectrion.. but i get nada..any takers?
<c2tarun> Dekk-lappy, did you install kde in ubuntu?
<Dekk-lappy> yep
<c2tarun> Dekk-lappy, are you able to connect your kde with wired connection?
<Dekk-lappy> installed kubuntu desktop
<Dekk-lappy> havent tried.. im at work.. :)
<c2tarun> Dekk-lappy, I faced the same problem, I think you'll be able to connect with wired connection, if yes than go to additional drivers and remove the wifi driver and install it again, it will work.
<kps_foo> c2tarun: yeah, sorry for the mistake
<kps_foo> c2tarun: got the command mixed up with a DOS based command
<kps_foo> c2tarun: try ifconfig
<c2tarun> kps_foo, right now I am using ubuntu, the main problem is I am not getting my DSL connection name there and kubuntu is automatically connecting with auto eth0 + in ubuntu I am able to see auto-eth0 option under wired tab, so I removed connect-automatically option from it, but in kubuntu auto-eth0 is also not gettin displlayed
<c2tarun> Dekk-lappy, If you really like KDE try installing a fresh copy  of kubuntu (it feels better than using KDE only :))
<kps_foo> c2tarun: I agree about that
<kps_foo> c2tarun: by default it doesn't get the connection name, auto eth0 is your wired dsl connection...you can always rename it from the network manager
<c2tarun> kps_foo, that is the prob, I created the DSL connection from n/w manager, but when I apply the changes and come out and click the icon I am able to see only one connection that is Auto-eth0 normally it displays all the connections and the connection being use now is displayed in bold letters.
<kps_foo> c2tarun: try restartin your network manager, by pressing the wifi key(F2) if you are on a laptop
<c2tarun> kps_foo, are you sure by turning of wifi and turning it on will restart n/w manager? because my wifi is turned of right now.
<kps_foo> c2tarun: it doesn't restart the network manager, but it might solve your problem
<c2tarun> kps_foo, ok, I'll log into kubuntu and i'll try it :) thanks
<kps_foo> c2tarun: ok
<Dekk-lappy> c2 can i install the kde wirless driver  from within gnome?
<Dekk-lappy> i dont have an ethernet cable here
<kps_foo> Dekk-lappy: yeah you can, just go to Systemprefrences and then click on additional device drivers
<kps_foo> Dekk-lappy: oh you said no ethernet ? sorry my bad, you need wired internet
<asdfgh> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<asdfgh> how can i put the adobe flashplr in my fresh sew kubuntu?
<asdfgh> new*
<kps_foo> asdfgh: you want it in firefox ?
<asdfgh> my kubunt does now downloasd firefox
<asdfgh> problems in repos
<asdfgh> =(
<asdfgh> i dont use linux since slack 7, (99)
<yofel> asdfgh: where does it fail? for flash you need to install flashplugin-installer
<asdfgh> 1 min, i ll see
<c2tarun> kps_foo, ping, its not working :(
<asdfgh> when i put my passwrd
<Dekk-lappy> yeah c2tarun  im not sure about kde4 yet.. so unless i can get it all sorted.. i may have to stick with just having the desktop for kde
<asdfgh> he fails
<Dekk-lappy> anyway..back to work
<asdfgh> now linux has a pretty lookng face, in my time.... holly s#1t
<c2tarun> Dekk-lappy, well I never said to switch to kubuntu :) I just said install one more OS kubuntu
<kps_foo> c2tarun: finally, try this, this might help, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1239964
<jiangtao> hallo
<alyen> hello pretty/handsome young and rich in knowledge about kubuntu... could you help a greyhair man with his old print server?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<_Sophia_> hallo ;d
<BluesKaj> hi _Sophia_ how goes the install ?
<_Sophia_> i did the chkdisk /f thing a bit ago
<_Sophia_> didn't see what it said though, was in the other room
<_Sophia_> (i slept 15 hours lol)
<c2tarun> kps_foo, I tried what was on the thread :( it didn't work. Installing network manager again is not possible because there is no internet on kubuntu :(
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, have you backed up your data , so in case of an accidental erasure (extremely unlikely) of your windows partition, then you haven't lost anything
<_Sophia_> uh
<_Sophia_> i don't have anything to back my data up on :)
<kps_foo> c2tarun: I don't know what more to do, the forums are your best help now, or maybe someone else here might answer you
<cadam92> what have you done Sophia?
<c2tarun> kps_foo, yup looking forward to forum :( many people faced this prob http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470894
<kps_foo> c2tarun: best of luck
<cadam92> ok have one question, to develop free software, what is the program coding usually? C? Python? etc
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, ethernet or wifi ?
<c2tarun> BluesKaj, ethernet
<kps_foo> cadam92: you can use any language it doesnt matter
<kps_foo> cadam92: though python is easy to learn for beginners
<_Sophia_> cadam92: people usually shy away from .net languages >.>
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, chave you run ifconfig , if not pastebin the outputpls
<cadam92> so Python is easiest to learn for GNU/Linux Kernel, kk sorry just beginning. Spent years being an Animator, Web Designer and Graphic Designer
<c2tarun> BluesKaj, I am ubuntu right now, I have to reboot and log back to kubuntu but that DSL connection is working fine in my ubuntu I am facing the exact problem as mentioned in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470894 can you please take look
<c2tarun> cadam92, what languages do you know?
<cadam92> none thats helpful for proper programming however i learnt C years ago :P
<_Sophia_> cadam92, before starting with python, you should read the Zen of Python and see if you agree with it philosophically
 * c2tarun opinions may vary, I know C and C++ and tried to learn python, I found python bit difficult as compared to C and C++ :(
<c2tarun> BluesKaj, looked at that thread>
<c2tarun> ?
<cadam92> lol Sophia
<cadam92> but she's left
<cadam92> also learn to do different commands for linux, anyway Im out. midnight here.
<PhilRod_> c2tarun: I'm intrigued - you found python difficult? compared to c++? I'm intrigued. What did you find difficult?
<c2tarun> PhilRod_, missed main :)\
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, I recommend using the /etc/network/interfaces file to run your connection , without knetworkmanager in the mix , http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/ , this was recommended to me by several knowledgable ppl and it works perfectly on gnome and kde .
<PhilRod_> c2tarun: heh :-)
<oliver__> Hello. I am having problem installing nvidia driver.
<oliver__> sudo sh drivername.run doesnt work
<oliver__> How can I kill x ?
<BluesKaj> oliver__, ./drivername.run in the terminal
<oliver__> "No sush file or directory"
<oliver__> But how can I come in to this terminal window, that takes whole screen?
<oliver__> I remember on ubuntu it were something with alt and f4 or something
<BluesKaj> oliver__, did you try the recommended nvidia driver in ,kmenu/applications/system/additional drivers ?
<oliver__> It doesnt find any
<oliver__> In ubuntu it always found
<BluesKaj> oliver__, you have to cd to dir where the driver is located first
<oliver__> I have
<oliver__> cd Desktop
<BluesKaj> oliver__, move the driver /home/user
<BluesKaj> to
<oliver__> Ok
<BluesKaj> but oliver__ I have repeat this question : did you try the recommended nvidia driver in ,kmenu/applications/system/additional drivers ?
<BluesKaj> have to
<oliver__> Yes
<oliver__> It doesnt show anything
<oliver__> But this method works in ubuntu, kill x and install in this fullscreen terminal
<oliver__> How can I enter fullscreen terminal where x is killed?
<BluesKaj> oliver__, follow this tutorial , http://pastebin.com/bseRSx1M
<oliver__> ok, thanks I will try that
<_Sophia_> ohai
<kalg> hi, is there a way that I can synchronize KDE calendar and KOrganizer calendar , so a TODO will appear like we can see holidays in KDE calendar
<_Sophia_> hey people o.o
<kalg> hello
<_Sophia_> i did all the stuff from yesterday just a sec ago, and installed parititon manager and unmounted sda1 and then freed up space, can i just go through installation process now, or w hat? ;o
<kalg> I wasn't here yesterday :)
<shane4ubuntu> vmware or vbox for a windows xp install???  I need it for use with internet
<_Sophia_> applying the partition is taking forever o.o
<kalg> I use vbox and had no issues
<shane4ubuntu> kalg: straight from the repos?
<kalg> got the repo from virtualbox site
<kalg> vbox=virtualbox right?
<shane4ubuntu> right
<shane4ubuntu> no wonder I couldn't find it, always was called vbox before, I think
<kalg> oh.. here is the link http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<shane4ubuntu> kalg: thanks, I'm downloading it from the repos.
<kalg> nice.
<james147> shane4ubuntu: vitrualbox from the reops works fine for mostthings... think its has issues with either usb devices or virtual folders...
<shane4ubuntu> actually added the virtualbox repo, and getting the 4.0 version now
<oliver__> Hello, I tried what you sent me. And it installed something
<oliver__> How can I check what driover I have installed?
<oliver__> But now to my second problem, my wireless doesnt work. Or it finds my internett, but when I am connecting it only
<oliver__> says "configuring interface"
<oliver__> and never connects
<oliver__> Hello, can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<afief> I just have to ask: How do you just select a single file in dolphin/konq/ark without opening it?
<afief> oliver__: what's the problem?
<oliver__> Ohh I just read, that it might have something to do with that my wireless is wep protected?
<oliver__> Its stuck on "configuring interface" and Im 100% the password is right
<kalg> afief: u can use ctrl key while clikcing on it. or change the behavior of dolphin to use double click to open files
<afief> kalg: I actually like the single click to open, but until now always box-selected when I wanted a single file
<afief> is there a mouse only way?
<afief> oliver__: try without wep, sometimes it helps(depending on your card)
<oliver__> Problem is that in that case I need to change to wpa
<oliver__> Since we got so many neightboars
<kalg> afief:  in dolphin menu settings --> configure Dolphin
<kalg> go to navigation and select "Double click to open files" radio button
<afief> kalg: thanks :-) I've been looking for this in the System Settings but couldn't find it
<kalg> afief: you are welcome
<oliver__> So I should try wpa
<oliver__> Or is it no other method to fix this?
<kalg> oliver__: you are trying to connect to a wireless AP which you know the password right
<oliver__> Yes
<afief> oliver__: personally I'd try wpa first, if that fails try to connect to an unencrypted network(mac address protected?). You might want to read up on bugs specific your wifi card
<oliver__> The password is 100% right, that is not the problem
<oliver__> well, I've never had problems with the wifi card. Only with kubuntu, not with win7, vista, ubuntu or linux mint
<oliver__> Hmm, my family is also using network. So i wont switch until I have tried everything else
<oliver__> I red about Wicd
<BluesKaj> oliver__, have you set up the router to use wpa encryption and and password , then the network manager will connect if both match
<oliver__> No, the router is still using WEP
<oliver__> I havent changed
<oliver__> yet
<BluesKaj> don't change it , try wicd first, oliver__
<kps_foo> oliver__: WEP is unsecure in that it can be cracked in under 1 hour using Aircrack, do not use it, use WPA or WPA2
<oliver__> I will change, but I cannot do it right now.
<kps_foo> oliver__: not right now
<oliver__> So I will try wicd first
<kps_foo> oliver__: ofcourse
<afief> oliver__: did you make sure that you picked the right "password type"? perhaps it's ascii while you're typing hex?
<oliver__> No
<oliver__> Not ascii or hex
<oliver__> I am shure its right
<kps_foo> oliver__: I had a similar problem in Ubuntu 10.
<BluesKaj> kps_foo, yeah fine but what about access of the other pcs on hisa network
<oliver__> "Passphrare (for 128 bit) is right?
<afief> oliver__: depends on your password settings in the router
<oliver__> well, thats the only 2 alternatives. Passphrases and ascii
<afief> oliver__: so try ascii, might be that this is what your router defaults to
<kps_foo> BluesKaj: I think it would be better that he switched his entire network to WPA later on, but for now he can try and make WEP work, that is what he seems to be doing, so I need to shut up :)
<oliver__> Hmm, I can't figure how to install wicd
<kps_foo> oliver__: I had a very similar problem in Ubuntu 10.04, I updated and the problem was gone
<BluesKaj> kps_foo, exactly ..his immediate prob needs solving first
<kps_foo> oliver__: I used a wired connection to update my Ubuntu and later on this nasty problem was fixed
<BluesKaj> kps_foo, , don't shut up , we need help here , and my wifi experience is has been good , so solving a wifi problem is beneficial to my experience.
<kps_foo> BluesKaj: ok
<kps_foo> BluesKaj: oliver__: I am ready to help
<BluesKaj> oliver__,open a terminal , sudo apt-get install wicd , it will disable knetworkmanager once you install it
<Alonea> how do I fix the brightness buttons to work properly? The key combos work, but the scale goes all over the place. it goes from dark, to light, then to dark, then to sorta dim, but never really bright
<BluesKaj>  assuming he's on an ethernet connection:)
<BluesKaj> oops
<Alonea> anyone?
<Daskreech> Alonea: Hello!
<_Sophia_> hey dask? it's been moving partition for about 70 min, and it's been at 16% the whole time o.o
<Daskreech> hi _Sophia_
<_Sophia_> hai
<Daskreech> Did it detect Vista?
<_Sophia_> i figured out the steps from yesterday on my own
<_Sophia_> after doing the chkdsk /f t hing
<Alonea> Daskreech: omg hey! now why is brightness all screwy on this thing. the scale is completely messed up.
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: I was on except for 3 hours I didn't see you :(
<_Sophia_> now i'm moving partition, but it's been stuck at 16% for an hour
<james147> _Sophia_: how big is the partition?
<_Sophia_> uh
<_Sophia_> 0.91 TiB :D
<james147> ^^ give a few more hours and see
<_Sophia_> LOL k :s
<Daskreech> Alonea: ok let me see if I can track that down
<Alonea> Daskreech: I will happily rip out all the power management stuff if it fixes it. ^_^
<Daskreech> ha ha I know you will :)
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: did it happily detect Vista?
<_Sophia_> i dunno Daskreech ;d
<_Sophia_> i assume :D
<_Sophia_> ^_^
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: Oh so what are you doing now? Not installing?
<Alonea> Daskreech: I am grabbing lunch. Will be back in a few.
<Daskreech> Alonea: ok still looking at your thing
<_Sophia_> daskreech, i'm partitioning the HD ;o
<Daskreech> How?
<_Sophia_> it's been at 16% for 75 minutes
<_Sophia_> with partitionmanager?
<Daskreech> Oh! right that thing :)
<Daskreech>  haha :)
<_Sophia_> yeah
<_Sophia_> i remembered those steps from yesterday
<Daskreech> Might not have been needed >_>
<_Sophia_> :/
<Daskreech> But  good move in any case
<_Sophia_> whatever works
<_Sophia_> should it end up taking a few hours then? :S
<Daskreech> yeah and probably safer given the history
<Daskreech> For 1TB ? possibly 45 minutes or so I don't see that it should take that long
<_Sophia_> it's been almost double that ;o
<_Sophia_> Move partition ‘/dev/sda1’ to the right by 6.84 MiB and shrink it from 0.91 TiB to 351.57 GiB  Job: Check file system on partition ‘/dev/sda1’  Command: ntfsresize -P -i -f -v /dev/sda1  ntfsresize v2.0.0 (libntfs 10:0:0) Device name        : /dev/sda1 NTFS volume version: 3.1 Cluster size       : 4096 bytes Current volume size: 1000200991232 bytes (1000201 MB) Current device size: 1000200994816 bytes (1000201 MB) Checking
<Daskreech> I could be horribly mislead into thinking that the resizing is linear :)
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, lots of data on the windows partition ? if so then it could take many hrs.
<_Sophia_> uh
<_Sophia_> probably 230 GB of data
<BluesKaj> all that data has to be moved when resizing
<BluesKaj> that's what takes so long
<_Sophia_> oh
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: Windows is really messy with it's files
<_Sophia_> oh well
<_Sophia_> then i want to try to install the quake live plugin so i can play quake while waiting
<Daskreech> to repeat so it's understood Windows is redonkeyulously messy with it's files
<_Sophia_> can i have help with that? >_>
<james147> _Sophia_: I would suggest not doing anything to stress your system (even alittle) while moving such large amount of data
<_Sophia_> :S
<_Sophia_> i'm on the comp a lot, i don't really have other stuff to do :P
<_Sophia_> already read a manga while waiting
 * james147 knows that feeling :p
<Daskreech> james147: why would quake live stress her system?
<james147> ^^ but its better to be patient then risk losing everything :)  ...(its probably not a very high probability, but its also a high risk)
<Daskreech> Hmm ok
<james147> Daskreech: anything that accesses the disk would be bad ^^ ... its already under allot of stress
<Daskreech> james147: She's on a live CD
<_Sophia_> o.o
<_Sophia_> well to install the plugin i'd have to install chrome
<_Sophia_> sec lol
<james147> Daskreech: :) then probably more of a reason, ^^ You really shouldnt messaround with trying to set things up (its when things are mostlikly to break) when moving important data
<_Sophia_> o.o
<_Sophia_> quake is like a 13 year old game
<_Sophia_> isn't going to stress my comp much
<_Sophia_> lol
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: how about Solitare? :-D
<james147> _Sophia_: if your on a live cd then the entire game (with the rest of the OS) wll be in ram ^^
<_Sophia_> O_o
<_Sophia_> well i may as well try to run it ;x
<_Sophia_> and idk
<_Sophia_> i could play logic games onlinee
<_Sophia_> but i play a lot of quake so idk lol
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: sudo apt-get install kpat
<_Sophia_> kpat = ?
<Daskreech> Kpatience
<Daskreech> You'll see when it's installed
<james147> _Sophia_: Espically when you dont know if it will run ^^ crashing your display driver will kill X and the shell your doing the copy in... a low probaibility but high risk again...
<Daskreech> unless you prefer suduko ?
<_Sophia_> fine i won't play quake right now >_>
<Daskreech> Sudoku
<_Sophia_> uh
<_Sophia_> well
<_Sophia_> i have an issue with the kpat install
<_Sophia_> see:
<Daskreech> ok
<FloodBotK2> _Sophia_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<james147> _Sophia_: I really suggest not messing around while copying the data ^^ though I cant stop you :)
<_Sophia_> After this operation, 15.0MB of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<_Sophia_> should i hit Y
<_Sophia_> o_O?
<Daskreech> Yes
<_Sophia_> wasn't sure since the HD is being messed with :p
<_Sophia_> ok
<Daskreech> It's telling you that it will take more space than just that one package do you want to continue
<_Sophia_> ah
<Daskreech> It gives you options and if you don't put in any options the big one will be chosen
<Daskreech> so If you just hit enter it will choose Y
<Daskreech> For the most part in questions like that anything except Y is the same as N
<james147> _Sophia_: just about all packagemanager will give you a list of packages it going to install (sometimes with teh space they will use) so you can make sure it not installing something you dont want
<Daskreech> unless it has more options of course :)
<_Sophia_> ah
<james147> (assuming it going to install more then you asked it to)
<_Sophia_> i installed chrome btw
<_Sophia_> was pretty straightforward
<james147> ^^due to dependencies
<_Sophia_> but when i tried the quake plugin it was not
<_Sophia_> i'm assuming it's because rekonq isn't supported ;p
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: it's also possible that someone can setup a repo somewhere that says it's installing X but always installs Y as well to do some BadThings®©
<Daskreech> So the package manager tells you anytime something happens that you didn't ask for so you can be aware of what's going onto your computer
<Daskreech> So unlike Windows :)
<_Sophia_> i see
<_Sophia_> well
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: I'll look at the quake plugin in a little bit
<_Sophia_> windows is like in the middle, macs give you no option, windows hides what it's installing, and linux atomizes stuffs
<_Sophia_> and sure, no hurry
<_Sophia_> just need something to do :p
<Daskreech> Kpat is installed?
<_Sophia_> yes, looking at it now
<_Sophia_> not a big fan of cards
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: what are you a fan of?
<_Sophia_> chess is cool though, maybe i'll play lichess online
<_Sophia_> logic puzzles, books, music
<Daskreech> Ah there are chess games :)
<_Sophia_> i was state chess champ for intermediate class at 16 y.o. ;o
<_Sophia_> oh wow
<_Sophia_> partition  completion percentage went from 16 to 66% :D
<Alonea> Daskreech: back
<Daskreech> Alonea: and forth
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: Whoooooooooooooooooooo :)
<Alonea> Daskreech: any good news or am I doomed to never have a completely working linux system (or is that blasphemy)
<Daskreech> Alonea: Seems others have the problem as well. Trying to find out if there is a workaround
<Alonea> Daskreech: of course others have it. ^_^
<Alonea> Daskreech: at least my wifi mostly works. I have an issue, but its on every distro AND on my android phone
<Daskreech> Alonea: Misery loves company :)
<Daskreech> Alonea: Broadcom?
<Alonea> Daskreech: actually, not sure
<Alonea> Daskreech: Atheros
<Alonea> Daskreech: basically, on wpa2, after a while the IP goes bad and it doesn't notice so I have to disconnect/reconnect. I get the same issue on my android phone
<Daskreech> Ah hmm ok yeah I think I know of that. Driver issue
<Alonea> Daskreech: its more annoying on my phone than the laptop
<Daskreech> Yeah I can imagine that would be the case
<Daskreech> Time is more precious on a phone and you can only really keep one app connection up at a time so you really want that to work
<Alonea> Daskreech: because it doesn't switch to 3g because it thinks its still connected to the internet with wifi, so I have to turn wifi off and such
<Alonea> Daskreech: so the only time I turn wifi on is when I am on the phone
<Daskreech> wait you walk around with Wifi on? how dead do your batteries get?
<Alonea> Daskreech: wifi takes less power than 3g
<Daskreech> (I'd turn off both but hey ;-)
<Alonea> Daskreech: and if I leave the wifi on it doesn't use hardly any power unless its working. I run JuiceDefender which does turn off 3g while idle
<Daskreech> !info knights
<ubottu> Package knights does not exist in maverick
<Daskreech> >_<
<Alonea> Daskreech: my Evo generally works all day without issue
 * Daskreech jots down. Get an Evo
<Alonea> Daskreech: course I have also rooted it, put a new kernel on for over/under clocking. overall though Juicedefender helps a lot on android phones
<Daskreech> Alonea: ha ha ok yeah I guess underclocking is what I would do as well
<Alonea> Daskreech: of course being general tinkers I would root any phone I get. The Droid X on Verizon is nice too
 * BluesKaj writes himself a note ...what's an evo ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Phone
<Daskreech> !info xboard
<ubottu> xboard (source: xboard): An X Window System Chess Board. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.3-1 (maverick), package size 714 kB, installed size 3940 kB
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: ^^ install that :)
<Daskreech> I think notably it was the first 4G phone on the market
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, ok , already got a motorola-cell, pay as you go for travel and clling wife to pick me up after band practice , (we tend to have few beers )
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Buy a phone for what you will use it for
<BluesKaj> yup, exactly Daskreech :)
<Daskreech> I either never use my phone or I'd want it to ssh into servers as needed on the road
<Alonea> BluesKaj: its from Sprint and has 4g
<BluesKaj> Alonea, I'm in Canada , I think sprint went belly up here
<Daskreech> I need to track down where the phrase belly up came from
<Daskreech> always sounds like someone sleeping to me
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, probly means dead
<Daskreech> It does. I just don't understand why that would be a ... oh wait Fish
<james147> Daskreech: ^^ think it refers to a dead fish
<Daskreech> Yeah it just clicked a fish that's dead would be belly up
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  I'm not sure but I kinda think that Sprint partnered with a CDN cell company.  Not Rogers, they're with AT&T.  Bell or Telus perhaps.
<Alonea> BluesKaj: I think you can get it with...umm. name is something South???
<_Sophia_> Bell South
<_Sophia_> if you're discussing ISPs
<_Sophia_> um
<BluesKaj> Alonea, I have a cellphone and I don't use it to surf just make calls
<_Sophia_> dask, does that xboard install include chess engines, or is it a human-to-human client?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: yeah I have a dependency of being connected to the internet 24/7
<Alonea> BluesKaj: best was when I stayed in a hotel and they wanted you to pay 20 a day for internet...*turns phone in to wireless router*
<DarthFrog> _Sophia_: I believe xboard also installs GNUChess.
<_Sophia_> o.o
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: both
<DarthFrog> But you can use Crafty or others, if you wish.
<Daskreech> You can replace the AI with others those but Gnuchess is pretty crafty if you ramp up the difficulty
<BluesKaj> Alonea, wife and I travel a bit ,but we're retired so we don't have job related comunication needs :0
<_Sophia_> kk dask, will install it
<_Sophia_> also stoned so x.x
<DarthFrog> _Sophia_: If you like chess, you should check out scid.  It's a freeware chess database program.
<_Sophia_> i don't study it anymore, stopped after winning state championship
<_Sophia_> problem with chess is that it's mostly memorization
<DarthFrog> _Sophia_:  I presume that you know about the FICS chess server?
<_Sophia_> yes
<Alonea> BluesKaj: just a college student now, but I use my phone for homework. I put my readings (pdf) in my dropbox and read off my Evo.
<_Sophia_> i used to play coorespondence pretending to be someone older ahaha
<_Sophia_> Alonea, you retain information better from a physical book :)
<DarthFrog> _Sophia_: A move is a move, no matter who made it.  I don't care how old my opponent is, as long as s/he's  jellyware and not software. :-)
<Alonea> _Sophia_: these are the readings that are digital only.
<_Sophia_> oh i see
<Alonea> _Sophia_: though I have no issue reading from lcd screens. been doing it for many years. I do have a kindle though. adore it
<_Sophia_> how to install xboard? x.x
<DarthFrog> _Sophia_: We showed you yesterday how to use KPackageKit, didn't we?  Use KPackageKit to install anything.
<Daskreech> Alonea: They say it will be fixed next month with KDE 4.6.2
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: You can use kpackagekit or you can type sudo apt-get install <name>
<Alonea> Daskreech: yay! I can wait a month.
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> are you on KDE 4.6.1 now?
<Daskreech>  Of course you Are <_<
<Alonea> Daskreech: have no idea. lemme look. I just installed this last week (10.10)
<karnak> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Daskreech> ha ha :)
<Daskreech> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<_Sophia_> lol okay i see
<BluesKaj> !apt | _Sophia_  ,check this out
<ubottu> _Sophia_  ,check this out: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<roland> is it possible to do a dualscreen computer setup using a laptop as a second monitor? The laptop is connected to a PC over ethernet and shows a virtual screen so that it would be possible to move a window from PC over to the laptop screen.
<james147> roland: technically, yes...
<roland> practically.. no?
<james147> depends
<james147> remote desktop is the easiest, but i dont think it will give you what you want
<james147> you could try messing around with forwarding X... though i dont know if that would work they way you want either...
<james147> or you can share the keyboard and mouse over the computers... http://www.chasingeyes.com/technology/networking/how-to-share-keyboard-and-mouse-with-multiple-computers-over-lan/1248/
<shane4ubuntu> with ffmpeg using -threads seems faster, how do I know how many threads to use?
<james147> shane4ubuntu: no more then about 1.5 times the number of threads on your cpu i would say
<shane4ubuntu> james147: how many threads does my cpu have?  I didn't know it was sewn together.
<james147> shane4ubuntu: its the number of "cores" your operating system detects
<shane4ubuntu> I used threads 4 and it was much faster, and system didn't seem to bog down
<roland> james147: I'm already using synergy
<genii-around> shane4ubuntu: sudo lshw -C | grep threads
<genii-around> oops hangon
<genii-around> shane4ubuntu: sudo lshw -C cpu | grep threads
<genii-around> If you have multiple cores it will output multiple lines. Add up the numbers and then you know how many threads altogether.
<shane4ubuntu> genii-around: thanks!  no threads:  http://pastebin.com/mRksCGMk
<james147> shane4ubuntu: but its dualcore, so you have at least 2
<genii-around> Yup
<james147> (one for each cpu)
<james147> shane4ubuntu: thus, i suggest using 3 or 4 thread for processes
<shane4ubuntu> ok, thanks
<shane4ubuntu> I'm such not a hardware guy
<james147> (so that if one or both threads are waiting on io, the other threads can be processed
<shane4ubuntu> is that a decent machine?
<james147> shane4ubuntu: at almost 3ghz yea
<shane4ubuntu> well, I don't live in the USA or Europe and sometimes getting up-to-date hardware can be a challenge, that coupled with my poor knowledge of hardware, makes it a little challenging
<shane4ubuntu> ok, thanks guys
<james147> shane4ubuntu: 3ghz is quite fast for any processor (some can go up to 4ghz, but not many go jmuch above that) beyond that its the number of cores you have, 2 is common now, but some of the higher range cpus are getting 4 or 6
<xalyy> Hi all
<xalyy> someone can help me?
<xalyy> Van itt magyar?
<genii-around> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<shane4ubuntu> james147: ahh, ok, I thought when I was buying about a year ago to look for ghz because I figured that made a difference, as for cores, I think 2 is common and getting anything more is quite pricey here in Peru.
<xalyy> !hu
<_Sophia_> lol how do i install java =p
<james147> shane4ubuntu: yea, 2 cores is still quite good... you only really need more if your doing very heavy multi tasksing (like compiling, or to a lesser extend gaming)
<genii-around> _Sophia_: If you install kubuntu-restricted-extras then you get stuff like java and flash plugin, etc. You need to enable multiverse repository first in package manager
<shane4ubuntu> james147: very little gaming here, mostly video and audio processing are my big jobs, after that minor stuff.
<james147> shane4ubuntu: video and audio processing also use cpu and will beinfit form multicore
<_Sophia_> okay ;p
<_Sophia_> lol compiling
<_Sophia_> dynamic languages are the future ^_^
<shane4ubuntu> james147: that is what I figured, thanks.
<james147> shane4ubuntu: most batch processing tasks can usualy be split into threads and will benifit from number of cores, though they also benifit from the raw speed as well :)
<shane4ubuntu> james147: yeah, I noticed that adding the thread option to ffmpeg sped it up greatly
<james147> shane4ubuntu: take a look at "htop" while running under differnt number of threads, and you will see why :)
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: how is it going?
<_Sophia_> um
<_Sophia_> 66% still
<_Sophia_> says 12min left
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: Does that time move?
<_Sophia_> yes
<_Sophia_> well
<_Sophia_> no
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: Sorry :( should have told you to Defrag windows before this
<_Sophia_> it doesn't move in real time
<Daskreech> Would help the wait
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: How's the chess?
<_Sophia_> it periodically prints off a time estimation
<_Sophia_> i got into a long convo with a roomie
<_Sophia_> haven't tried the chess
<_Sophia_> didn't see an xchess either
<Daskreech> Yeah it's not a linear operation so it can't tell you realtime what will happen
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: xboard <_<
<_Sophia_> lol oops
<eagles0513875> hey guys has anyone else used drop box on maverick
<eagles0513875> i need some help
<james147> eagles0513875: with what exactly?
<eagles0513875> james147: its complaining constantly about the dropbox daemon
<eagles0513875> O_o
<shane4ubuntu> eagles0513875: I'm using it on maverick
<eagles0513875> shane4ubuntu: did you have issues with it asking for a proprietary daemon
<_Sophia_> how do i install the kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<james147> complaining?
<shane4ubuntu> eagles0513875: hmm, I don't think, I just installed the deb, it setup the repo, and no probs
<eagles0513875> _Sophia_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras on commandline
<eagles0513875> james147: ya
<_Sophia_> i tried: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras , and it did not work
<eagles0513875> always asking me to download it
<_Sophia_> O_O
<shane4ubuntu> _Sophia_: sudo apt-get yah, what he said
<eagles0513875> _Sophia_: worked fine for me on a fresh install
<_Sophia_> it can't see it, so
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get update _Sophia_
<eagles0513875> then the other command above
<_Sophia_> already done that
<_Sophia_> ;3
<_Sophia_> do i have to do something with a *universe in settings?
<eagles0513875> apt-cache policy kubuntu-restricted-extras _Sophia_
<eagles0513875> see if its already installed
<_Sophia_> o.o sure, will try that
<_Sophia_> N: Unable to locate package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<eagles0513875> _Sophia_: did you do an upgrade from a previous version O_o
<eagles0513875> james147:  and shane4ubuntu this is what the msg says in order to use dropbox, you must download the proprietary daemon
<eagles0513875> what daemon is it talking about damn it
<genii-around> _Sophia_: The "multiverse" repository needs to be enabled
<shane4ubuntu> eagles0513875: hmm, not sure, try purging it and re-installing it.
<_Sophia_> so i was right :DDDDDD i'm catching on >_>!
<james147> eagles0513875: probally the drop box deamon ^^ (dropboxd)
<eagles0513875> shane4ubuntu: tried
<eagles0513875> james147: where do i get that from
<james147> i would think downloading it from the repos should install it
<james147> try from here: http://www.dropbox.com/downloading?src=index
<eagles0513875> ok ill add the repo
<Incarus6> james147, better the linux version, right? http://www.dropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx
<james147> Incarus6: ^^ both link lead to the same place for me :p
<_Sophia_> lol now i forget where the universe settings are ;x
<eagles0513875> james147: where is the name of the repository listed so i can add it to my sources
<Incarus6> james147, ah, you're right, i disabled the usaer agent of my browser
<BluesKaj> kde has a dropbox version called kfilebox , you can dl the deb file
<agnese> helo everyone ^^ doeas anybody ever tried switcheroo?
<BluesKaj> Kfilebox , here : http://sourceforge.net/projects/kdropbox/ , if you want to keep your system gnomefree :)
<Alonea> eagles0513875: I reccomend getting the version of dropbox that doesn't require gnomes file browser
<Alonea> eagles0513875: ah, BluesKaj beat me there.
<eagles0513875> where can i get that Alonea
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> interesting but does that BluesKaj work wiht the normal drop box
<Alonea> eagles0513875: yes, I have it installed and it works perfectly fine with dolphin.
<BluesKaj> yes eagles0513875 , i use it , it will go thru the dropbox register procedure when you install it
<eagles0513875> dropbox register meaning ask me if i want to login etc
<Alonea> eagles0513875: I used this guide here: http://antrix.net/posts/2008/dropbox-without-gnome/
<BluesKaj> unless you already have adropbox acct then you can just check that option
<claydoh> http://kdropbox.deuteros.es/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=53
<claydoh> I *just* installed that like 15 mins ago
<eagles0513875> lol claydohbeat you to it with google haha
<james147> eagles0513875: just installed it ^^ seems to be a front end to the dropbox daemon
<claydoh> I had totally forgotten about dropbox until a stray link cam emy way lol
<eagles0513875> so i still need dropbox O_o
<james147> eagles0513875: yeah, but first run seems to download the daemon
<eagles0513875> i have never had this much issue with normal dropbox
<eagles0513875> of the kdropbox
<eagles0513875> james147:
<duckx0r> how do you connect to a wireless devices in kde 4.6? My wireless card is enabled and i can see the list of the connections, but clicking, double clicking, right clicking on them does nothing.
<james147> eagles0513875: nor i ^^ and kfilebox wasnt any trouble either...
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, the dropbox linux idea was first used with nautilus/gnome , then it migrated to dropbox for kde , which is now called kfilebox , it's just a dropbox that uses dolphin  instead of nautilus
<_Sophia_> partition complete, i now have unallocated space >.< now what? :o
<Alonea> _Sophia_: boy, it took long enough.
<_Sophia_> ;/
<Incarus6> duckx0r, works for me, are you sure you are using the latest kde version (4.6.1)?
<BluesKaj> !Tb is alarge space
<james147> _Sophia_: what where you originally trying to do?
<_Sophia_> well
<_Sophia_> see, before, the whole HD was partitioned to windows, so i fixed that
<_Sophia_> goal is  to install  kubuntu from here i suppose
<Alonea> _Sophia_: installation is usually the easy part
<james147> _Sophia_: boot a live cd if you havnt already, and run the installer (should be an icon on the desktop)
<_Sophia_> i want to know if i'm to that point O_O
<_Sophia_> i'm in the live-cd now ^_^
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, now you need to right click on the unallocated spce and choose new , then a drop down with options , choose ext4
<james147> _Sophia_: prity much ^^ the installer should handle anything else thats needed
<Alonea> _Sophia_: well, if you have a partition ready to install on, then you are ready. I suggest something like 15-20 gig for root and the rest for /home
<BluesKaj> Alonea, lets not get too complicated
<duckx0r> Incarus6, yes. i just installed it from the repository
<_Sophia_> is home all the files that are accessable through the OS?
<james147> Alonea: ^^ and 20 is being genrous
<Alonea> BluesKaj: I was taught this my first day of linux. I had to compile my kernel from source on my first day
<james147> _Sophia_: /home is where all user file are stored (their settings and files)
<_Sophia_> okay
 * BluesKaj backs off , too may cooks
<Alonea> james147: depends on what you are doing, but if you have plenty of space its a good cap
<_Sophia_> well i'll have lots of ruby programs there so o_O
<Incarus6> duckx03, can you dial in via the system settings?
<duckx0r> Incarus6, what do you mean by dialing in?
<james147> Alonea: I dont think i have ever gone above 15, and that was with installing just about everything i could ever need (including development headders)
<_Sophia_> bluesKaj, i'll do the ext4 thing now ;o
<Incarus6> duckx03, connect to the wireless network
<eagles0513875> Alonea: haha
<Alonea> james147: indeed and I used to only do 10, but you never know what the future will hold.
<duckx0r> Incarus6, how do I do that?
 * eagles0513875 has an idea for a great distro so ill have to learn how to compile kernel and alot more
<_Sophia_> uh wait a sec
<_Sophia_> am i supposed to have two partitions, or three
<Incarus6> duckx0r, Systemsettings > Networksettings > Wireless
<james147> Alonea: yeah, if you have the space then its a nice buffer :)
<Alonea> eagles0513875: yeah, it was like, I have to do what now? I just kinda of guessed on what boxes to check and which not to...it worked
<_Sophia_> because i just made one that covered all the free space
<eagles0513875> Alonea: feel free to pme me if your interested in hearing my idea
<duckx0r> Incarus6, yes, I tried adding a connection there. How do I tell it to connect to that?
<james147> _Sophia_: depends on what you want..., its recomended to seperate / and /home onto two different partitions, but you dont need to
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, one will be a swap , probly around 6G if you have 4G ram , the others thge windows (ntfs) and ext4 linux
<Alonea> _Sophia_: I generally suggest having 2 (or 3 if you need swap, but I think not). I like having home and root separate so if I want to change distros or I somehow break things really bad I don't lose my data
<james147> BluesKaj: ^^ you dont need 6gigs of swap with 4gigs of ram ... if anything you dont need any :p
<Alonea> BluesKaj: do we still need swap these days? I still do, but some people say  no
<_Sophia_> o_O
<Incarus6> duckx0r, you could activate the seeting "automatically connect"
<duckx0r> Incarus6, yes, I did that
<Incarus6> did you restart since the kde update?
<BluesKaj> james147, that's the std formula ..it's not written instone
<_Sophia_> x.x??
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: ha ha ok want some background before you move forward or want to move forward and learn after?
<_Sophia_> i want to transfer data from windows to kubuntu
<_Sophia_> o_O
<duckx0r> Incarus6, yes I restarted. But it wasn't an update. I installed kde 4.6 on ubuntu
<james147> _Sophia_: ^^ The disk layout you chose will most likly depend on what you want to do... you require at least one partition for / (aka the root) from there it is common to have a seperate partition for /home, where alll the user files are stored, this makes it easy to reformat the / partition without losing all your data, such as if you want to reinstall
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: What data?
<_Sophia_> uh, background is fine
<_Sophia_> um, well
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, did you click apply after choose ext4 for the unallocated partition ?
<maco> james147: ubuntu can reinstall without overwriting your old /home
<maco> just uncheck the "format" box on the / partition
<_Sophia_> i just hit apply lol
<_Sophia_> o_O
<Daskreech> maco: That's what he just said
<maco> Daskreech: no it's not...
<maco> Daskreech: he was talking about making a separate /home partition
<Alonea> Daskreech: hello again
<james147> _Sophia_: often people also have a small partition for swap space (the page file in windows terms) although with more then about 2-4 gigs of ram this isnt needed as mcuh, depending on what you do... I tend to suggest creating a swap file instead of partition as it is more felxable
<_Sophia_> but what i need to transfer is like: pdfs, pictures in various formats, and i may need to transfer programs from kubuntu to windows to check that they work with windows
<james147> maco: yeah, i know...
<Alonea> maco: er me? (is a she)
<maco> Alonea: no, not you. james
<james147> maco: ^^ but do other system also preserve it?
<maco> i'm saying it doesnt have to be a seprate partition. it can be a directory in / and if you uncheck "format" everything but home gets deleted
<BluesKaj> wow, this is too much ... :)
<_Sophia_> o_O?
<Alonea> maco: OK, I was also suggesting separate, but then I go through various distros so having separate is nice
<maco> james147: mint, since it uses the same installer. don't know if any other distros have that in their installer
<_Sophia_> BluesKaj, you mean the speed? lol
<maco> Alonea: are you aware of the Ubuntu Women Project, by the way?
<maco> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Alonea> maco: no actually. are they scary women?
<_Sophia_> O_O
<maco> Alonea: no, friendly :)
<maco> _Sophia_: are you the sophie i know?
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: you can transfer most of what you said easily
<_Sophia_> maco, i doubt it ;o i'm from Portland, OR lol
<_Sophia_> also random question, can i transfer firefox bookmarks to kubuntu somehow?;o
<maco> _Sophia_: ok. there's someone on this server who also has a "sophia" nick, but maybe thats without the _'s
<Daskreech> maco: serious? You can uncheck format / ?
<maco> Daskreech: yes
<james147> _Sophia_: you can easly transfer files from linux to windows (in linux), although windows dsnt care to know how to access linux drives :p
<maco> Daskreech: like....since 2008
<_Sophia_> maco, i may have been on here without the underscores
<Daskreech> When did that come in? up to 10.04 it forced me to format /
<maco> Daskreech: itd only force it if you chose a different format than whatever was already on there
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: yes you can transfer bookmarks
<james147> Daskreech: no it dosent ^^ it enables it by default but I have unchecked it serival times :) it then deletes the old system folders
<maco> in that case, it obviously would need ot
<maco> *to
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, now you're ready to install kubuntu on thatext4 partition , it will probly ask you if want a swap partition, it's up to you , if you think you need it
<james147> ^^ yeah assuming its the same formate
<_Sophia_> i don't get the point of a swap partition though
<_Sophia_> X_X
<Daskreech> james147: guess I was DoingItWrong ®©
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: do you know about pagefiles in Windows?
<_Sophia_> nope!
<maco> _Sophia_: swap partition is where the contents of RAM goes if you hibernate and also what the system uses if it needs more memory than just what you have of RAM
<james147> _Sophia_: swap space is like extra ram on your hard disk, it is used when your ram fills up
<Incarus6> duckx03, you can try the command line way. i found a nice tool called "cnetworkmanager" (26kB), you could try that (cnetworkmanager --help)
<Incarus6> !cnetworkmanager
<Alonea> _Sophia_: also, get XMarks addon for FF, chrome, etc. its great for bookmarks
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, , like ppl have been say ing if your RAM is over 4G , you might not ever need it
<_Sophia_> it is 4G
<_Sophia_> idk
<maco> Alonea: meh, Firefox Sync...
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: ok in short the computer keeps everything in RAM obviouslt that's quite limited. So the Swap partition is like a slower version of RAM it can use to pretend RAM is larger than it is
<_Sophia_> only intensive processes are Quake and Ruby
<maco> Alonea: it's a Mozilla-created addon for 3 and built into 4
<_Sophia_> oh
<_Sophia_> sure i'll make a little swap thing
<_Sophia_> if it doesn't complicate things much
<Daskreech> it's a way for hte computer to keep on working instead of deleting things that it cannot remember right now
<_Sophia_> okay
<_Sophia_> sure
<_Sophia_> sounds useful to me
<FloodBotK2> _Sophia_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: it won't should make things easier and other than the hard drive space you won't miss it
<Alonea> maco: i liek xmarks cause its compatiable with my phone and all my brwosers
<_Sophia_> fu floodbot!
<_Sophia_> okay
<BluesKaj> like a pagefile I think ,in windows
<Daskreech> :)
<_Sophia_> so swap partition: how to go about doing that? >_>
<james147> !swap
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: It will ask you during install
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<maco> Alonea: ahhh ok. did they figure out yet what theyre going to do about the oh-god-we-have-no-money thing? they were saying before that they were going to start charging $$$ and then back-pedalled on that...
<maco> BluesKaj: "do you know what a page file is?" "no" already came up ;-)
<_Sophia_> um
<maco> (i tend to forget people can have bookmarks on their phones. mine makes calls and sends text messages. not much else)
<BluesKaj> maco, are you here to help or just correct ppl again?
<_Sophia_> do i have to resize my new second partition to be able to make a swap partition during install?
<maco> _Sophia_: if you didnt leave any space, then yeah
<_Sophia_> lol >_>
<_Sophia_> 6 GB is good?
<maco> plenty
<_Sophia_> kk
<maco> assuming you don't have 8GB of RAM and intention to hibernate
<Incarus6> duckx0r, did knetworkmanager work in an earlier version of kde? can you paste a screenshot of that issue?
<james147> _Sophia_: you can also create a swap file after installation, instead of a partition
<Incarus6> duckx0r, another thing you could try is to start knetworkmanager over the terminal
<_Sophia_> how is the file different?
<james147> _Sophia_: its easier to resize ^^ other then that there is no difference
<maco> it can resize as necessary
<_Sophia_> oh
<_Sophia_> no other functional difference?
<james147> _Sophia_: not really
<_Sophia_> all right
<_Sophia_> i'd rather do that then
<_Sophia_> to simply the partitions :p
<james147> _Sophia_: tecnically, its just a partition thats placed in a file instead of on a drive :)
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: If you are hibernating that should be great otherwise I hope you are doing crazy Art with mega databases :)
<james147> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<james147> _Sophia_: ^^ that link should tell you how to create one (best to do after installation)
<_Sophia_> daskreech, what? O_O
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, the kubuntu install off the live-cd (I assume that's what you're using) will ask if you want a swap when you start the install
<maco> _Sophia_: making a joke about "what on earth are you doing thatd require MORE than 6GB?!"
<_Sophia_> oohh
<_Sophia_> all righty
<_Sophia_> BluesKaj, will it allow me to do a swap *file* during install, or only a partition
<maco> only partition
<_Sophia_> if it only does the partition option, i won't be able to do it then
<_Sophia_> no free space ^_^
<maco> well, the default is partition
<Daskreech> maco: Huh?
<maco> you can choose manual partitioning mode
<Daskreech> no You can do a swap *file* anytime yo uwant
<james147> _Sophia_: you can just ignore the warning about swap space during the installation
<_Sophia_> 350 for windows, 570 for kubuntu o_O
<_Sophia_> okay
<duckx0r> Incarus6, I haven't run an earlier version of KDE on this computer. Only gnome. I just tried wicd and it also has a problem connecting, so it's probably something to do with the wireless driver
<_Sophia_> am i ready to install? x.x
<maco> Daskreech: i meant "only partition" in that the installer wont *offer* swap file
<maco> there is no option for it
<Daskreech> maco: ah I see of course there isn't
<Incarus6> duckx03, jep, thats the reason i was asking that question. dmesg doesnt show any errors?
<james147> _Sophia_: you should be
<Daskreech> it will not perform as well as a partition so there is no reason to offer to make one
<_Sophia_> okay
<_Sophia_> going to try to install now
<_Sophia_> :D
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: happy face!
<_Sophia_> or =D
<_Sophia_> but =D reminds me of a bunny ;o
<_Sophia_> >=D
<Incarus6> offtopic ;)
<BluesKaj> getting giddy in here , time for a break :)
<Alonea> Incarus6: I got horribly OT earlier with android...its mostly linux!
<Daskreech> Mostly :)
<Daskreech> at least tit's not a fork of linux anymore
<duckx0r> Incarus6, dmesg doesn't show anything when i try to click on the access point in the network manager
<Incarus6> linux mixed with privacy issues and the user isn't root. wonder if another distribution would run on cell phones
<Incarus6> duckx0r, and when the wlan device is connected / recogniced ?
<Alonea> Incarus6: theoretically, I mean , once you root your phone and there are kernels out there, so you could really make any rom on top (and of course fiddle more with the kernel)
<duckx0r> Incarus6, all it has is [ 2879.832074] eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<Incarus6> that took 2900 seconds?
<duckx0r> Incarus6, since the computer booted, yeah
<noaXess> hey all
<Daskreech> Alonea: In theory
<Daskreech> more phone manufacturers are putting rombombs in the phone
<noaXess> upgrade a 10.04 machine to 10.10.. and now can't boot... can boot only with older kernel 2.6.32 but 2.6.35 stop's on boot.. any hint?
<noaXess> googing already ;)
<maco> Incarus6: could try Kubuntu Mobile...
<maco> not that i recommend it on your primary phone...
<maco> i think apachelogger's been testing it out
<Alonea> Daskreech: I am horribly proud of Cyanogen. They have done such a wonderful job and we are getting more life on our phones than we would otherwise
<Incarus6> maco, i dont have any cell phone that is able to run such software ;)
<Daskreech> Alonea: I know :) the prospects are really great
<Alonea> Daskreech: I just wish it was easier to get Sense UI. I hate that I love it...I know its bloated, but I like it
<Daskreech> Hoping that those who are setting the phones to blow themselves up if you put on your own software lose so many sales that they either bury themselves or have to stop stupid things like that
<Daskreech> noaXess: What's the stop error?
<Alonea> Daskreech: yeah and AT&T needs to cut out blocking out of market apps. I am on Sprint and had little issue rooting my phones
<Daskreech> Alonea: What do you like about it? There is no replacement for it yet?
<duckx0r> Incarus6, I'm going to try uninstalling the proprietary wireless driver i'm using and see if I can get this.
<noaXess> Daskreech: hey.... give me a minute.
<Alonea> Daskreech: not really. I mean Launcher Pro is getting there, but I had a lot of stability issues with it. The problem with SenseUI is its HTC's baby and no can make an updated rom with sense in it as they have to wait for HTC to release SenseUI with the later android OS versions for at least one phone before people can toodle with it
<Incarus6> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<noaXess> Daskreech: for what message should i search in kern.log?
<noaXess> Daskreech: what i found.. 0000:00:04.0: Error EEPROM read 0
<noaXess> maybe a bios problem?
<Daskreech> Alonea: Well that's kinda the point of them doing Sense isn't it? :) to tie you to them
<Daskreech> noaXess: Looks like it. Try removing the kernel image and reinstalling
<noaXess> Daskreech: boot into old recovery and reinstall, right?
<Daskreech> Or just bump the older kernel to default unless you want something specific from the new build
<noaXess> Daskreech: better reinstall current kernel..
<Daskreech> noaXess: Either works
<noaXess> Daskreech: ok
<Alonea> Daskreech: ^_^. I mean, its just a UI, I ran stock on my hero for a while, but I just got an Evo and I am happy with the stock ROM with a hacked kernel
<noaXess> Daskreech: also purge linux-headers
<noaXess> ?
<Daskreech> noaXess: shouldn't make a differnce Kernel doesn't use the linux headers
<noaXess> what?
<Daskreech> It's the header files for apps to link into
<Daskreech> They are all already compiled into the kernel. Doesn't need them externally
<noaXess> aha.. so no, not purge ;)
<Daskreech> Yeah
<noaXess> after purge linux-image, install it, or reboot?
<Daskreech> Either would work :)
<noaXess> or just sudo aptitude install linux-image-generic
<shane4ubuntu> ok, any programmers?  I want to script this out for easy use, ffmpeg -bunch-o-options -i $1  $1.withoutextension.mp4  ??  Basename can be used I think right?
<Daskreech> unless you want to reboot back in to that image
<Daskreech> Yes it can shane4ubuntu
<katsrc> what do you guys think about all these people saying "God is punishing Japan?"
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: I have an example of basename, but I don't know how to apply it in this instance
<shane4ubuntu> here is my example I have on file:    for x in *.ogg; do ffmpeg -i "$x" "`basename "$x" .ogg`.mp3"; done
<BluesKaj> katsrc, not the place for such discussions
<Daskreech> katsrc: try in #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<katsrc> BluesKaj: sorry, the message went to the wrong channel
<noaXess> Daskreech: same problem.. the last lin on boot is: registered taskstats version 1.. then just the blinking cursor.. maybe i make a bios update..
<Daskreech> noaXess: You hit enter and ^Z?
<Incarus6> katsrc, try it in #wrong-server-to-talk-about-such-things
<noaXess> Daskreech: no.. when cursor is blinking?
<BluesKaj>  katsrc, i don't agree with that statement anyway  ...it's ridiculous to make such a judgement
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, dont feed the religion-troll
<Daskreech> Incarus6: ?
<BluesKaj> hehe, Incarus6 , I couldn't resist , it's so stupid
<Daskreech> We already pushed to the OT chans
<shane4ubuntu> ok, so if I wanted to use basename Daskreech, how about this:  ffmpeg -i $1 "`basename "$1".*`.mp4
<Daskreech> That would work if in a script
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: thanks a bundle, is there a simple way I can test basename? like a one liner? ls | echo "`basename .*"
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: do you know what basename does?
<shane4ubuntu> well, just read the very short man page, it strips either the leading directories, or the suffix, I'm having a difficult time figuring out it's usage
<shane4ubuntu> I tried, ls *.mp4 | basename to no avail
<noaXess> Daskreech: what you mean with: hit enter and ^Z
<Daskreech> noaXess: I had a bug with a kernel on Fedora that had a process waiting on something and it was blocking.
<duckx0r> Incarus6, I got it working somehow with wicd, disabling and enabling the proprietary driver and a few reboots. Don't ask me how.
<Daskreech> nothing would boot till it stopped waiting. Hitting ^Z backgrounded it and everything else went on booting
<Alonea> noaXess: I believe ^Z means ctrl+Z
<noaXess> Hah ok.. no CTRL+Z won't work.. also the new bios.. :(.. grrrr..
<Daskreech> some processes will stop waiting if you hit enter so just hit one then the other to see if it prods it to moving forward
<shane4ubuntu> ok, the help file isn't very helpfull
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: :) tell me what you gather from it and I'll tell you if it's correct
<noaXess> Daskreech: if i ht enter nothing happends.. even no new line.. and also ^Z won't work
<Daskreech> noaXess: ^C?
<noaXess> no chance...
<noaXess> also ctrl+alt+del.. won't work.. it is blocked.
<Daskreech> noaXess: I'm going on the presumption you know  ^Z means Ctrl+Z :)
<noaXess> i know.
<Daskreech> noaXess: does SysReq work?
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: it shows to use it like this: basename file.ext  should output file  however it outputs file.ext
<Incarus6> duckx0r, kernel 2.6.38 was released today, much things are fixed in newer kernel versions (current: 2.6.35), i believe that driver situation would be better with the next ubuntu release
<Incarus6> *will, not would
<noaXess> Daskreech: the key.. no.. nothing happends..
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: basename file.ext .ext
<Daskreech> Try that
<noaXess> Daskreech: or what you mean exaclty with SysReq?
<noaXess> SysRq
<Daskreech> noaXess: alt+ctrl+Sysreq+B
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: ahh, but for that you must *know the ext, in a script I don't know the ext.
<Alonea> noaXess: MAgical sysreq is awesome
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: You can probably detect it with regexp
<noaXess> nothing.. system is blocked
<Daskreech> You want the smallest substring of a basename that ends with .
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: regexp?
<Daskreech> noaXess: Hosed. File a bug and use a kernel that works
 * shane4ubuntu mans regexp
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: it's a system not a command
<duckx0r> Incarus6, well with 2.6.35 it doesn't even recognize that there is a wireless card installed
<Daskreech> Hold on let me find a tutirial for you
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, regular expression
<shane4ubuntu> lol
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: or regex
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: yes
<noaXess> Daskreech: got it.. if i use acpi=off in the kernel line.. i can biit the 2.6.35 kernel..
<Daskreech> of course.
<Daskreech> power >_>
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: I need just one example of using basename with a regex
<Daskreech> it would be two lines
<Incarus6> duckx0r, yes, they added some wireless drivers in the newer versions ;) i remember the time when ubuntu 8.04 came out., 8.04 was unuseable on desktop computer (didnt work for me ;) debian did) and it got better with 8.10 but 9.04 broke it again.. i dont like these 04 releases ;)
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: what are you trying to accomplish with it?
<Daskreech> is http://tldp.org down for anyone else?
<Incarus6> Daskreech, also down in germany: Error 102 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED): Unknown Error
<Daskreech> :(
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: script out ffmpeg with bunch of options to a single command script filename     script would conver avi, mov, mgp etc to mp4
<noaXess> Daskreech: pci=noacpi also work... hm...
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: http://tinyurl.com/6hprk58
<Incarus6> Daskreech, PING tldp.org (152.46.7.81) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from vhost.ibiblio.org (152.46.7.81): icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=161 ms
<Daskreech> noaXess: yes it's acpi that's screwing with you
<Daskreech> Incarus6: Yeah I can get the server to respond but I can't get it to server me anything
<Daskreech> I guess that makes it a responder rather than a server
<noaXess> Daskreech: what is the problem if i set pci=noacpi? acpi is powermanagement or more?
<BluesKaj> hmm, I'm using a wireless KB and just discovered my SysRq key is missing , prtscrn is int's place
<Daskreech> noaXess: acpi is powermanagement
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: same key
<noaXess> Daskreech: with above option, pci devices don't have acpi.. or the system can't control it.. right?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: if you are on a laptop you might have to do Fn
<Incarus6> Daskreecg, http://wiki.tldp.org/ is working
<Daskreech> Without any modifers it's printscreen
<Daskreech> pressing a modifer makes it SysReq
<BluesKaj> I'm using a wireless KB
<Daskreech> Course Windows doesn't use that so people don't label as that since "no one" will every use it
<Daskreech> ever
<BluesKaj> ok Daskreech , thanks
<BluesKaj> yeah it's a MS KB :)
<Daskreech> noaXess: there is no power management for the PCI bus which is used for all devices correct
<Daskreech> If I remember that correctly
<Daskreech> been a few years since i studied kernel cheat codes
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: That would explain a lot :) Don't forget to get a Tux sticker to replace the Windows Logo :)
<noaXess> Daskreech: ok.. for the moment, it works..
<Daskreech> noaXess: Whee :)
<Sophia> ohai
<_Sophia_> x_x
<_Sophia_> okay, *so*
<_Sophia_> now i can't run windows, and when i put in the windows CD, it doesn't give a 'repair computer' option, all it gives is an install option
<_Sophia_> what do? ;d
<_Sophia_> Daskreech? >.>
<Daskreech> ohhai
<_Sophia_> ohai ;3
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: define I can't run windows
<_Sophia_> okay, when i installed kubuntu, i chose the dual boot option
<_Sophia_> so it has a menu come up with 5 options
<_Sophia_> kubuntu, kubuntu in safe mode, memtest1, memtest2, and vista (in sda1 or w.e it's called)
<_Sophia_> when i pick windows, it won't run, attributing the error to a recent software or hardware change >_>
<_Sophia_> it said to put in the install disk and click on the 'repair computer' option
<_Sophia_> when i put in the install disk, it has no such option, and wants me to install windows -_-
<Daskreech> Where did you get the install Disk?
<_Sophia_> the windows one?
<Daskreech> yes
<_Sophia_> i got it from the place i bought my prebuilt machine from, 2 years ago and 2000 miles away :p
<_Sophia_> also, how do i get flash and stuff like that installed? it was implied earlier that all were under 1 cmd, but it didn't work when i attempted it
<_Sophia_> >.>
<_Sophia_> dying without music =)
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras, in the konsole
<_Sophia_> is what i tried before
<_Sophia_> i'll copy+paste this time >_>!
<_Sophia_> sudo password for Sophia:
<_Sophia_> wtf lol
<_Sophia_> oh the pw when i installed
<_Sophia_> can i make it so i don't have to input that to install stuff?
<_Sophia_> i'm the only user of this machine
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: yes
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, yes but for secuity's sake it's part of the linux system , it can be altered later , but it's a bit complicated
<_Sophia_> okay
<_Sophia_> but uh
<_Sophia_> how do i get past this MSFT EULA? o.o
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: Umm
<Daskreech> Where is this?
<_Sophia_> in konsole
<_Sophia_> i'm installing that package
<DarthFrog> _Sophia_:  Did you clone an image of your Windows system yesterday, with Clonzilla as I told you to do, *before* resizing the Windows partition.  If so, simply restore that image via Clonezilla and you'll have Windows back.
<Daskreech> oh
<Daskreech> umm
<_Sophia_> DarthFrog, totally didn't do that o_O
<genii-around> tab to switch fields, enter to select
<BluesKaj> _Sophia_, sudo update-grub ,just to make sure , you may need to use a partition manager like Gparted to make the windows partition "active" ,. That happened to me once after using the live cd to partiotion my diskspace
<DarthFrog> _Sophia_: Too bad, it'd cover your ass right now.
<_Sophia_> genii-around, ty :p didn't think of tab
<_Sophia_> BluesKaj, okay, will do
<DarthFrog> _Sophia_:  My suggestion is to simply bite the bullet and back up the data in the Windows partition (you can do that from Kubuntu), then re-install Windows.
<_Sophia_> will my data still be available? lol
<DarthFrog> _Sophia_: If you've made a copy of it in Kubuntu, yes, you can restore it.
<_Sophia_> is this a 'data seperate from OS' thing?
<DarthFrog> _Sophia_: It should be. :-)
<_Sophia_> i don't care about the OS other than for testing purposes, but i need data from it to Kubuntu
<_Sophia_> o_O
<_Sophia_> i guess i'm restarting OS now, so flash will work ^_^
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: open dolphin
<_Sophia_> uh fine ;o
<Daskreech> There should be a A hard drive on the left under Trash
<Daskreech>  click that
<_Sophia_> two
<_Sophia_> kubuntu and 351  GiB o_O
<Daskreech> ok click the 350 GB one
<_Sophia_> okay
<_Sophia_> i see data
<_Sophia_> o_O
<_Sophia_> is this all the data from before install?
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: yes
<Daskreech> that's Windows
<Daskreech> Click on Users
<_Sophia_> if so i shouldn't need to worry about Windows, right?
<Daskreech> then your user name
<FloodBotK2> Daskreech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: Right :)
<_Sophia_> stfu floodbot >_>!
 * Alonea kills FloodBotK2
<_Sophia_> lolz
<_Sophia_> okay, in Users o_O
<_Sophia_> also coming down from high btw =/
<_Sophia_> i assume you just wanted me to click on user
<Alonea> _Sophia_: I am a    bit behind here so you are looking for files on your windows box?
<_Sophia_> O_O?
<_Sophia_> i need to transfer stuff from windows to kubuntu
<_Sophia_> pictures, pdf files, and i need to figure out how to transfer like bookmarks and cookies
<Alonea> _Sophia_: ok, so you are looking at your windows drive yes?
<_Sophia_> o_O
<_Sophia_> i suppose, since i see data :p
<Alonea> _Sophia_: then copy/paste away
<_Sophia_> oh i see
<_Sophia_> uh
<_Sophia_> hum
<_Sophia_> i need to install some good stuff today though, like skype + vlc + quakelive plugin + firefox and chrome
<_Sophia_> going to restart so flash works
<_Sophia_> brb
<_Sophia_> =)
<Alonea> _Sophia_: package manager is generally your friend
<_Sophia_> i noticed ;3
<_Sophia_> is pretty straightfoward =D
<_Sophia_> k brb ;p
<Alonea> though I personally prefer to install some things by the actual vendor as that is more up to date
<BluesKaj> Alonea, give the girl a break , she's new...let her get settled in first
<Alonea> BluesKaj: well, thats more a personal thing. I generally tell people to use the package manager, though I love how angry people get in here sometimes when I don't
<Alonea> BluesKaj: The slackware people rubbed off on me
<Daskreech> umm
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> did anyone tell her that she just needs to restart the browser?
<BluesKaj> it's ok ,but when we know the person is a newuser , compilinhg isn't exactly an easy thing for them
<Alonea> Daskreech: probably not...
<Daskreech> Oh wait she's on IRC through the browser anyway
<Daskreech> never mind :)
<Alonea> BluesKaj: ^_^. yeah, though a lot of people are good at providing binaries for us lazy people
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Got that basename done?
<BluesKaj> Alonea, I think she wants to get her windows access problem solved first
<Daskreech> Yeah that's normally the fear
<Alonea> BluesKaj: so, did she break her windows system? or just the boot?
<Daskreech> after a while if Windows breaks  you might look at fixing it next month
<Daskreech> Alonea: just boot
<BluesKaj> the windows boot
<Alonea> BluesKaj: though it sounds like her files are still there. ok. fixing boot isn't usually too bad
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: install konversation
<Alonea> Daskreech: or pidgin!
<_Sophia_> lol
<_Sophia_> i'll install an IRC client today
<BluesKaj> anyway , bbl got some stuff to do before dinner ...good luck _Sophia_  :)
<_Sophia_> but as this works through computer, it's not as high a priority  as the other stuff ;o
<_Sophia_> thanks BluesKaj ;3
<_Sophia_> *works through internet
<Daskreech> What works through the computer?
<_Sophia_> wow LOL
<Daskreech> Oh
<_Sophia_> IRC client
<Daskreech> I was confused :)
<Daskreech> ok
<_Sophia_> using official one
<_Sophia_> yeah, my bad, sorry
<_Sophia_> and now i'm using chrome so x.x
<Daskreech> booo chrome boooo
<Daskreech>  :)
<Daskreech> ok so what now?
<_Sophia_> putting off installing firefox because there may be some easier way to transfer bookmarks if i do it during install
<_Sophia_> now i need to see if flash works (Youtube) = music
<Alonea> _Sophia_: I don't know if this is still true or will even matter based on your ram, but on slower systems I have found that chrome runs much faster than FF
<Daskreech> Though it uses more RAM
<_Sophia_> i use chrome for quake live, because it doesn't mess up as much
<_Sophia_> but firefox for everything else
<Daskreech> feels way faster though
<Daskreech>  Ok :)
<_Sophia_> i like add-ons
<_Sophia_> my firefox is like a tank or something :p
<Alonea> Daskreech: yeah, when I did FF on this netbook it was a slideshow. chrome ran smooth
<Daskreech> Yep
<_Sophia_> okay flash seems to be installed, as youtube streaming works ;3
<Daskreech> of course it is :)
<_Sophia_> okay, so now, how do i transfer bookmarks? ;o
<_Sophia_> to firefox ofc
 * Alonea is still sticking to her XMarks
<Daskreech> Copy them from windows
<Daskreech> Bookmarks.html
<_Sophia_> uh
<_Sophia_> not sure the location of that ;o
<Daskreech> Me either :)
<Alonea> _Sophia_: ummm...its under applicationdata someplace
<Alonea> _Sophia_: and Application Data is a hidden folder under your User folder
<_Sophia_> appdata
<_Sophia_> isn't hidden
<_Sophia_> is the first folder
<Daskreech>  it's most likely something like Users/<username>/Application Data/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles
<_Sophia_> i've gone in there to tweak some stuff before o_O
<_Sophia_> will look
<_Sophia_> uh wait
<_Sophia_> there's an AppData, and an Application Data (and Application Data is written in italics_
<Daskreech> AppData probably
<_Sophia_> nope
<_Sophia_> other one
<_Sophia_> =)
<Daskreech> Appdata/Local/
<_Sophia_> i found bookmarks.html
<Daskreech> maybe?
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> cool
<_Sophia_> no i found it
<FloodBotK2> Daskreech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech>  that's all you need
<_Sophia_> what to do with it?
 * Alonea duct tapes FloodBotK2 mouth
<_Sophia_> floodbot is like an angry schoolmarm ;d
<Daskreech> install Firefox then tell it you have a bookmarks.html
<_Sophia_> it will ask during install? i don't recall as much
<_Sophia_> or is this something to do after install
<_Sophia_> regardless i'll start install ;p
<Daskreech> after install
<_Sophia_> well we'll see then ;o
<_Sophia_> okay so i have the tar.bz2 file, but no idea how to install it -_-
<Daskreech> lol
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<_Sophia_> okay will try that
<_Sophia_> is probably easier >_>
<_Sophia_> yay firefox ;x
<_Sophia_> now, how to do the bookmark thing? ;o
<genii-around> ctrl-D
<_Sophia_> that's how to make a bookmark
<_Sophia_> already knew that
<_Sophia_> what i'm trying to do is copy the bookmarks.html into firefox so i have my bookmarks
<genii-around> _Sophia_: Ahhhh. In Kubuntu is under /home/yourname/.mozilla/firefox    area.
<genii-around> After that dir is a name system specific
<genii-around> like 9ywq8wxy.default or so. Thats where to put the bookmarks.html
<_Sophia_> nvm i figured it out >.<
<_Sophia_> wait maybe not -_-
<_Sophia_> think i just imported the default bookmarks
<_Sophia_> apparently i can't find my bookmarks >_>
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: manage Bookmarks -> import bookmarks -> from file -> give it bookmarks.html
<_Sophia_> i did
<_Sophia_> and the bookmarks.html file was last updated last year
<_Sophia_> so it's the default one =(
<Daskreech> Ok
<_Sophia_> installing skype lol
<Daskreech> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<_Sophia_> yay skype
<_Sophia_> now, bookmarks ;o!
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: The bookmarks woudln't import?
<Daskreech>  was tehre an error?
<_Sophia_> well
<_Sophia_> it's just the standard one
<_Sophia_> i can't find *my* bookmarks
<_Sophia_> also, headphones won't work
<_Sophia_> ;o
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: well, not really I just decided to go with it in a loop since I had a good example of that to follow, didn't have time to learn about the regex in a script
<shane4ubuntu> for basenames that is
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: where is the bookmarks.html can you open it in a browser?
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: ok you have basename working though
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: yep, through a loop, appreciate the info.
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: some of the videos I have in my pictures collection are excessively large, and I'm cutting down their size with ffmpeg to make them mp4.
<Daskreech> o-_^O
<Daskreech> The videos in your picture collection??
 * Daskreech keeps this family friendly by not asking the obvious question of "What kinda picture collection is that?"
<Daskreech> :-D
<Daskreech> Weddings I guess
<shane4ubuntu> no, short videos of kids, and videos of church things, although some of them were excessive, 200MB+
<shane4ubuntu> these digital cameras now days do video in a large fashion
<shane4ubuntu> I was contented when the digital cameras were like 3megapixels, I thought that was good enough, for printing a 3x5 or 4x6 picture, which is what probably 99% of the pictures are.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: so drop your size in the settings
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: well, I didn't realize those videos cam out so large
<shane4ubuntu> I did set the picture size down so they aren't so large
<shane4ubuntu> I think 1.5 - 2MB a pic, even those I shrink after about 6 months of not printing them.
<_Sophia_> O_O?
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: I see your O_O and raise you ^O^
<_Sophia_> >.>
<_Sophia_> i need bookmarks >_<!
<Daskreech> Can you open the bookmarks.html in a browser?
<seirios> hi i woild like an invitation please to the vault
<Dekk-lappy> can one remove gnome desktop after kubuntu desktop is installed in ubuntu vanilla?
<Dekk-lappy> just askin  :)
<seirios> very dificult , go to ubuntu forums
<shane4ubuntu> yes just make surew you have kdm setup
<Dekk-lappy> oooh...
<mashizzel> Does anyone know if the 64bit flash plugin is stable yet or should I just use 32bit?
<james147> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<seirios> can someone please invite me to the vault
<_Sophia_> Daskreech, i found the last 5 days of bookmark backups, but they're in json format, maybe i can change them to html? :O
<shane4ubuntu> mashizzel: I switched to google chrome, and now I don't worry about flash plugins. :)
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: where did you find this?
<Daskreech> Dekk-lappy: see what ubottu said
<shane4ubuntu> _Sophia_: you should be able to open that with Firefox and then save it as an html
<_Sophia_> User > Application Data > Mozilla > Firefox > Profiles > Default > bookmarkbackups
<mashizzel> shane4ubuntu: nice.. thanks for the tip. Always thought it had to be Plugged IN so to say.. :D
<Dekk-lappy> wow..
<Dekk-lappy> looks easier to copy needed files to a flash drive.( work docs) and do a clean kubuntu install
<shane4ubuntu> mashizzel: No prob, I have really found chrome to be fast, different than firefox, but fast.
<_Sophia_> okay i opened it with FF
<_Sophia_> it's a super long single line (144 kb)
<shane4ubuntu> Dekk-lappy: if you do that, make a separate /home partition, to make future installs simple
<shane4ubuntu> _Sophia_: OOOhh, I meant, somehow Firefox will import backup files like that, not open it directly with firefox.
<_Sophia_> O_O
<mashizzel> shane4ubuntu: thanks.. I'll give it a try. Question if I may?
<shane4ubuntu> _Sophia_: I guess I wasn't real clear about that, but that is what I meant.
<_Sophia_> =/
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: What happened to the bookmarks.html that you had?
<shane4ubuntu> mashizzel: fire away.
<_Sophia_> it is the default, i have said
<_Sophia_> it's the default that is installed when firefox is installed
<_Sophia_> apparently
<_Sophia_> because when i try to select it, none of the bookmarks change
<mashizzel> One thing I like, is flash player working and when researching having new tab open to home page. Is that possible with Chrome?
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: Huh? You have a file called bookmarks.html right?
<shane4ubuntu> mashizzel: hmm, I'm not sure about that, that is a good question, my new tabs open blank, but I don't mind that.
<_Sophia_> yes
<_Sophia_> BUT
<_Sophia_> it's only 6 kb
<shane4ubuntu> mashizzel: I don't use flash a lot, but I have never noticed any problems with it with chrome
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: soooo not hte right one then :)
<_Sophia_> the bookmarkbackups are 140 or so kb
<mashizzel> shane4ubuntu: what's the easiest way to install Chrome. This is a default install of Kubuntu 10.10 64bit? sudo apt-get crome ?
<mashizzel> *chrome
<Dekk-lappy> interesting
<shane4ubuntu> mashizzel: no, that will get you chromium, and chromium is the testing bed for chrome, let me get that for you.
<mashizzel> shane4ubuntu: k.. thanks. appreciate your help
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: ahm but those are not the bookmarks.html ?
<Daskreech> See if you can find one that's about that size
<_Sophia_> they aren't in html i said ;o
<_Sophia_> json format
<mashizzel> _Sophia_:  what are you trying to do? Export from json to html?
<_Sophia_> i guess what i need to do is convert from json to html, then import the html file from within firefox
<shane4ubuntu> mashizzel: wow that was harder to find than I thought:  http://www.google.com/chrome   I thought there was a repo to add, but download the deb, and it will add their repo and you will be good.
<_Sophia_> since i can't find the current bookmarks html -_-
<mashizzel> _Sophia_:  http://fixunix.com/mozilla/547122-ff3-bookmark-converter-json-html.html
<shane4ubuntu> _Sophia_: Menu -> Bookmarks -> Organize  there is a tab at the top, Import and Backup  That is what you need to do.
<_Sophia_> thanks mashizzel, i'll check that out
<_Sophia_> and shane4ubuntu, i already know that =)
<shane4ubuntu> _Sophia_: Restore File and choose your json file
<_Sophia_> oh?
<_Sophia_> will try that too x.x
<shane4ubuntu> _Sophia_:  Restore -> Choose File
<_Sophia_> ah thank you!
<_Sophia_> bookmarks :D
<_Sophia_> that's like half of what i need to do >_>
<_Sophia_> now it's basically: get headphones to work, install Ruby and gedit, mess with visual stuff, drag over pics and pdfs
<_Sophia_> and i'll be good to go
<mashizzel> shane4ubuntu:  sweet. Thanks.. I'll fire this up and try it out. Can't hurt. Anything is better than clunky PC-BSD
<shane4ubuntu> mashizzel: no prob
<_Sophia_> also need to import cookies ;o!
<shane4ubuntu> _Sophia_: sudo apt-get install gedit     or just use kate if you are in kde, or check out bluefish (my personal favorite) although kate is faster than bluefish on startup
<shane4ubuntu> import cookies????
<shane4ubuntu> that is a first for me.
<_Sophia_> o_O supposedly it's possible?
<_Sophia_> maybe only within one OS
<_Sophia_> but the ff site said that it is possible
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: can Firefox import json ?
<_Sophia_> uh
<_Sophia_> it wasn't an option like 'import html' was
<_Sophia_> but i did just get my bookmarks by restoring a json file
<shane4ubuntu> _Sophia_: I don't know much about ruby, but sudo apt-get install ruby will get something
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: great :)
<_Sophia_> apparently i have to go through some other process =)
<_Sophia_> (for ruby, that is)
<_Sophia_> so yeah, cookies ;o
 * shane4ubuntu goes to the cookie jar to get his cookies
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: copy the folder
<_Sophia_> would need to find it first =)
<james147> _Sophia_: any reason you need the cookies? most will be recreated when you viste the site again
<_Sophia_> eh i suppose
<_Sophia_> was mainly to make password stuff easier
<_Sophia_> i have too many D:
<james147> they dont store passwords, use a real password manager for that :) (like kwallet)
<james147> ^^ or shouldnt
<shane4ubuntu> _Sophia_: you should look for the extension that syncs your firefox stuff, that would be ideal for what you want to do.
<_Sophia_> uh? o_O
<shane4ubuntu> it is a feature that Google Chrome has, and afterwards, I found out that FF also has an extension to do the same.
<james147> _Sophia_: there are firefox extensions that can sync firefoxs settings (well, some things) like bookmarks
<shane4ubuntu> I think they may do that with passwords too, I'm not sure about the security of it, you are on your own there, but thought I would mention it.
<_Sophia_> o_O
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: cookies don't keep passwords
<_Sophia_> i think it will be okay
<Daskreech> or they are really broken
<_Sophia_> and all right o_O
<james147> shane4ubuntu: there are firefox extensions to store passwords on external sites ^^ and thus sync
<_Sophia_> i just assumed that when a browser asks if you wish to save a pw, that it was stored in a cookie
<Daskreech> Firefox had a sync before Chrome did
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: No that's the browser
<james147> Daskreech: did it? does it? it has extensions but does the core sync?
<shane4ubuntu> james147: right that is what I said.
<Daskreech> It stores it somewhere secure. A cookie is just a text file on your hardrive anything can read it. You don't want passwords there
<Daskreech> james147: yes
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: yeah that is very possible, I just never thought of it, or ran into it until I started using chrome
<Dekk-lappy> ok, enabled kdm..so now if i have the guts, i can do sudo apt-get remove ubuntu desktop?
<Daskreech> !purekde | Dekk-lappy yes you can try this
<ubottu> Dekk-lappy yes you can try this: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<shane4ubuntu> Dekk-lappy: ok, if you got kdm enabled, you should be good to go, if you get dumped to a non-gui login, login and type startx that will get you into your desktop
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I'm off for diner
<shane4ubuntu> dinner
<shane4ubuntu> super
<shane4ubuntu> supper
<FloodBotK2> shane4ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shane4ubuntu> ahhgh, be back later.
<xjjk> hello, is anyone using KDE 4.6.1 w/ the PPA on maverick and getting Nepomuk crashes?
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: How are you doing?
<_Sophia_> mostly listening to music and customizing firefox lol
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: What else would you like?
<_Sophia_> um
<Daskreech> Ruby on rails obviously
<_Sophia_> need to install the quakelive plug-in, install ruby (and rails), import some pdfs and pics, get my headset to work
<_Sophia_> is about it =)
<Daskreech> "import some PDFs" ?
<Daskreech> Well go to Quakelive and you should be ok there
<Daskreech> !info rails
<ubottu> rails (source: rails): MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.5-1.1 (maverick), package size 11 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Daskreech> _Sophia_: sudo apt-get install rails and you have ruby and rails installed setup and ready to go
<_Sophia_> apparently that causes issues with gems
<_Sophia_> i'll look up the ruby and rails stuff from blogs o_O
<Daskreech> No idea what you mean by import pdfs but if you mean copy from Windows you already know how to do that
<Daskreech> Headset should be in system settings
<_Sophia_> figured out the quakeliveplugin issue
<_Sophia_> apparently linux doesn't support something necessary for it to install in chrome
<_Sophia_> chrome isn't an officially supported browser for quake live, but it usually works anyway
<_Sophia_> with linux firefox is necessary
<Daskreech> What was the problem?
<Daskreech> You said you figured it out
<_Sophia_> lol yes
<_Sophia_> i got it to install
<_Sophia_> firefox installed the file for me
<_Sophia_> with chrome it just saved it to documents and i couldn't do anything with it
<_Sophia_> uhm, headphones...
<james147> _Sophia_: run "alsamixer" in a terminal and check that the capture channels arnt muted
#kubuntu 2011-03-16
<_Sophia__> sorry, i missed what was said to me, had to restart since comp froze :O
<_Sophia__> X_X
<Daskreech> _Sophia__: are you still here?
<_Sophia__> yep yep
<yask> yeh
<_Sophia__> installed ruby
<_Sophia__> installing gedit lol
<Daskreech> >_>
<Daskreech> _Sophia__: kate
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> yask: Hi
<yask> hi
<Daskreech> yask: What IRC client are you using?
<Daskreech> Quassel?
<_Sophia__> no gedit
<_Sophia__> because gedit is close to textmate
<Daskreech> How so?
<_Sophia__> it just is O_O
<_Sophia__> and textmate is like the best thing ever for RoR
<james147> _Sophia__: but kate is sooo much better then gedit
<Daskreech> <_<
<Daskreech> Give me more than that please :)
<james147> _Sophia__: give it a try :) you might end up liking it more
<_Sophia__> eh
<_Sophia__> official RoR team recommends textmate
<_Sophia__> so i should try something close to that x.x
<_Sophia__> syntax highlighting and stuff too ;o
<james147> _Sophia__: kate can do all that ^^
<shane4ubuntu> _Sophia__: he he, nano can do syntax highlighting
<james147> _Sophia__: its much more powerful then gedit
<Daskreech> _Sophia__: kate does all that and has a terminal built in
<Daskreech> I don't know about much
<_Sophia__> ugh
 * james147 dosnt know a linux text editor that CANT do syntax hilighting
<Daskreech> but it's much nicer :)
<_Sophia__> i haven't seen kate recommended for ruby development
<Daskreech> james147: nano I'll bet :)
<_Sophia__> so for now i'll go with what developers recommend ;o
<james147> _Sophia__: thats probally because most people use gnome...
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: no, nano does text highlighting
<james147> _Sophia__: but if your using kde then kate is way better :)
<Daskreech> _Sophia__: Try kate for a week and if you don't like it then try gedit but it's much nicer :)
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Are you kidding? serious?
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: serious
<_Sophia__> x.x
<_Sophia__> i'll look it up
<_Sophia__> but i'm starting with gedit ;o!
<shane4ubuntu> I use it, and text highlighting, you have to configure it though, but once setup, nice
<Daskreech> _Sophia__: Listen to the peer pressure :)
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: I still like and use Kate too though
<shane4ubuntu> Kate Kate Kate
<shane4ubuntu> here us chanting
<Daskreech> Yeah Kate is right up there with Konqueror for ridiculously cool tooks
<Daskreech> tools
<james147> _Sophia__: kate should be installed by default, just launch is and see :0
<yask> hello i am bioinformatcian for programming kate is best
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> yask: try and join irc.mozilla.org You can get a lot of help with firefox issues there
<james147> does gedit do anything more complicated then syntax highlighting and tabed editing?
<_Sophia__> i can see
<yask> thanks <daskreech>
<_Sophia__> but i know gedit can be edited to be like textmate ;o
<james147> ^^ quite basic for a linux editor :p
<yask> it is better to use vim than to use gedit
<Daskreech> james147: It's not
<james147> Daskreech: probally just havent used it enough then :)
<Daskreech> Gedit is pretty capable but it goes to great lengths to hide it
<james147> Daskreech: tend to use vim over gui editors :p
<Daskreech> vim is cool but it's no textmate :)
<Daskreech> _Sophia__: Kate is textmatee
<james147> Daskreech: whats so good about textmate?
<yask> yep but if you have errors and you want find loop end kate is better
<yask> than it has command line just bellw
<Daskreech> apachelogger: as resident ruby ninja can we get some backup here? :)
<apachelogger> oggy oggy oggy
 * apachelogger returns to watching golden girls
<Daskreech> apachelogger: ha ha ha
<Daskreech> Which is better for ruby Kate or Gedit? in your humble opinion apachelogger?
<apachelogger> vim
<Daskreech> we said that already
<Daskreech> but from the two choices
 * apachelogger notes that both kate and gedit are both horrible at rooooby
<Daskreech> equally?
<apachelogger> well, depends on what one expects to get
<Daskreech> Rails
<Daskreech> no wait
<apachelogger> that does not specify requirements :P
<Daskreech> textmate
<apachelogger> that also does not specify requirements :P
<Daskreech> _Sophia__: what do you want to do with Rails?
<apachelogger> nono
<apachelogger> the question should be "how do you want to do rails development" :P
<_Sophia__> web development, of course
 * apachelogger notes that kate is generally the better solution for anything that is more envolved as you could technically write your own small plugin/script thingies to do database deployments and restart rails and stuff...
<apachelogger> if you do not need that, any editor is as good (or bad) an option
<apachelogger> both gedit and kate do highlighting and stuff
<Daskreech> _Sophia__: what about textmate do you want?
<apachelogger> ah, finally he is asking the right questions :P
<apachelogger> highlight me when you can ask me something I can answer :P
 * apachelogger really returns to golden girls
<yask> have someone used gmate plug in
<yask> ???
<_Sophia__> black background, flexible syntax highlighting, nice looking buttons, interactive mode within editor
<Daskreech> >_>
<Daskreech> _Sophia__: that describes kate far more than it describes Gedit
 * apachelogger could watch golden girls all night 
<zroday117> hola
<apachelogger> Daskreech, _Sophia__: http://identi.ca/notice/57884874
<_Sophia__> o_O
<Daskreech> apachelogger: ha ha of course :)
<Daskreech> _Sophia__: see? Kate is much closer to textmate
<wagner> everyone brazilian??
<zroday117>  #ubuntu-es
<shane4ubuntu> hmmm, ffmpeg -i file.avi -acodec libfaac -ab 128k -ac 2 -vcodec libx264 -vpre slow -crf 22 file.mp4  says libfaac isn't compatible???  Incompatible sample format 'u8' for codec 'libfaac', auto-selecting format 's16'
<shane4ubuntu> I have been using that for all my MOV files to convert them to mp4, so only AVI?
<Daskreech> Probably. What codec is the AVI using?
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: hmm, not sure
<shane4ubuntu> Stream #0.0: Video: libx264, yuv420p, 640x480, q=0-69, 200 kb/s, 90k tbn, 30 tbc   Daskreech
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: Stream #0.0: Video: mjpeg, yuvj422p, 640x480, 30 tbr, 30 tbn, 30 tbc
<shane4ubuntu>     Stream #0.1: Audio: pcm_u8, 8000 Hz, 1 channels, u8, 64 kb/s
<shane4ubuntu> that is it, the second one is the Audio, so it apparently is using pcm_u8, 8000Hz
<Dekk-lappy> removing 266 meg of gnome stuff
<Dekk-lappy> oops 366
<Dekk-lappy> hope everything still works
<Daskreech> Dekk-lappy: :)
<Daskreech> Dekk-lappy: Do you know how to get into a desktop if you don't boot into X?
<shane4ubuntu> Dekk-lappy: did you already reboot after re-configuring the kdm
<shane4ubuntu> ?
<Dekk-lappy> yep
<Dekk-lappy> its fine
<Dekk-lappy> oh..startx?
<Dekk-lappy> now i need to find a nice login screen image..the default looks like it belongs on an XO
<Dekk-lappy> anyone here over 50?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Dekk-lappy> no way
<Dekk-lappy> lol
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> quite a number actually
<cjae> anyone got the flickering flash yet?
<dustin> hey daskreech :)
<Daskreech> hi
<dustin> anyone got time to maybe walk me through a small problem im haveing "i wanna in gnome extract a file to a folder that contains "openarena" but it says i dont have the right file permissions" how do i go about getting them and could ya help me with the extracting see the trouble is i need sudo but i dunno know how to extract/unzip through the terminal. anyone help ?
<dustin> how you doing tonight
<dustin> :)
<james147> dustin: why do you need sudo to extract? where are you extracting to?
<bravo> saludos a todos
<dustin> the .8 patch needs to be put in the original folder so it will overwrite the current one i guess
<james147> dustin: what are you trying to do exactly? I have never seen a need for extracting to need root prevliges (suggest your doing something wrong if you do)
<ScottyK> Hello! How do I update the kernel from the command line? For some reason, Kpackagekit isn't doing it.
<dustin> no its for the the game folder
<dustin> 1sec ill explain brb
<james147> ScottyK: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" << waht will upgrade all your packages to their latest verison
<ScottyK> James - still not catching it. What is the repository? Maybe I don't have it included
<mashizzel> anyone.. usb headset works great for desktop apps.. dragon player video Amarok audio. Firefox youtube.. no sound
<mashizzel> not sure how to trouble shoot sound when it works for everything but Firefox youtube videos
<james147> ScottyK: what makes you think you dont ahve the latest?
<mashizzel> everything but sound through my browser, more specifically
<dustin> alright james im back. okay here's the deal i downled the openarena patch and the install manual says to extract it to the folder with the "arena crap into it" but when i tried to it said i need the root file permission to do it" i dont know why or come
<ScottyK> The kids kubuntu box grabs every kernel update no problem, but the notebook here is stuck on -22
<dustin> im starting to hate gnome more and more.
<james147> dustin: extract to the installed location? ... that dosnt sound right... most patches are applied to the source code, before you compile it ^^ which you shouldnt do as root
<dustin> never compiled it dont think or no how to ?
<james147> dustin: what patch?
<Daskreech> ScottyK: it's the main repo. You pretty much have to have it
<dustin> i dont know how to do this on linux i guess so its all new and greek to me. its a patch supposedly for openarena .8.0 something or another.
<Daskreech> dustin: You made the openarena folder with root?
<Daskreech> ScottyK: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ScottyK> Daskreech - strange then. I just found that I can manually update it with sudo apt-get install linux-image-x.x.x-xx, but it won't automatically update it.
<dustin> no i just dled that game from my package manager and it installed it for me
<ScottyK> daskreech - sure hold on..
<Daskreech> dustin: What is the path you are extracting it to?
<dustin> hmm lemme look quick afk a sec
<james147> dustin: give the link to the guide
<Daskreech> dustin: <_< if you got it from your package manager why are you applying manual patches?
<dustin> it gives me skin errors and such sometimes while im playing so i figured it was similair to a upgrade
<Daskreech> Might be
<Daskreech> what's the patch do?
<dustin> okay well here's the route it leads back to
<dustin> Dc  alien-arena  dopewars  gbrainy  gnome-sudoku  gnomine  kildclient  laby  mahjongg  openarena  openarena-server  penn  quadrapassel  sol  tinymux
<dustin> dustin@ubuntu:/usr/games$ cd openarena
<dustin> bash: cd: openarena: Not a directory
<dustin> dustin@ubuntu:/usr/games$ ls openarena-server
<FloodBotK2> dustin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ScottyK> Daskreech - PM you? Don't want to flood the channel
<Daskreech> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xjjk> hi, is anyone else having nepomuk crashes with KDE 4.6.1 on maverck?
<james147> ScottyK: best to talk here, so others can read an help
<Daskreech> james147: he wanted to paste file contents heree
<james147> ^^ missed that bit :)
<ScottyK> it's ok, I saw the paste URL posted above
<ScottyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580905
<ScottyK> Ok that was pretty cool!
<Daskreech> ScottyK: I can make it even cooler but lets just let this bask for a while :)
<ScottyK> LOL
<Daskreech> ScottyK: yeah you seem ok should update
<Daskreech> Maybe force a update from kpackage next time. I think it may be lazy about it though I don't know why that would be so
<ScottyK> Daskreech - thanks for checking. I found the manual update command, so I'll just use that when .38 drops down.
<Daskreech> ScottyK: you can click on updates in Kpackagekit and in theory it should do the same thing
<Daskreech> but hey working is working
<Daskreech> Most of the time in Linux there is more than one way to do something :)
<Daskreech> So multiple ways to break things! :) but at least there is a path to get things done.
<Daskreech> Yes I'm throwing words at you Cursed Awful Windows update one bad package forces a reinstall of the operating system :-p
<ScottyK> That is nice about linux, I had a bad kernel update, just backed to the previous kernel and pressed on.
<xjjk> that's also bad about Linux
<xjjk> why did you have a bad kernel update
<Daskreech> xjjk: that's fantastic. What are you talking about?
<xjjk> <ScottyK> That is nice about linux, I had a bad kernel update, just backed to the previous kernel and pressed on.
<Daskreech> Right that's a great thing.
<xjjk> why did he have a bad kernel update?
<xjjk> there's an implication there that it was unexpected
<Daskreech> Well yes
<Daskreech> but  all software has bugs
<Daskreech> Worse all platforms unless very very tightly maintained which is nowhere near the situation here
<xjjk> yes, but unless you're running a bleeding edge version of the kernel you should be well isolated from that
<Daskreech> How?
<xjjk> isn't that the point of all the testing Ubuntu supposedly does
<xjjk> and the decision to stick with one stable kernel?
<Daskreech> Any new release of the kernel would be some indication of something changing
<Daskreech> Otherwise I hope they wouldn't make a release
<xjjk> I dont know
<Daskreech> For a kernel that will probably mean some drivers or hardware interfaces have changed
<xjjk> I see Ubuntu kernel updates
<xjjk> all 3 version numbers are the same
<xjjk> and no idea why they're updating
<Daskreech> so stands to reason that the testing will ensure that most people will have a better experience
<Daskreech> but some changes may break for some small configurations
<Daskreech> xjjk: It's cause there was code change :)
<Daskreech> Well not true
<james147> xjjk: security updates that ubuntu patches to that version of the kernel
<Daskreech> From Ubuntu it could be a package change
<xjjk> james147: yes, exactly
<xjjk> very rarely should security updates cause some kind of breakage
<xjjk> that you need to go back to a previous kernel
<Daskreech> they can mak a package and then have something be missing but for the most part it's security updates
<james147> xjjk: could also be a bad dl... or some other random error
<xjjk> james147: maybe
<Daskreech> In any case anything new has some changes which means there is a chance it will break. For a kernel that's really bad but it's always a chance
<Daskreech> being able to just select what you were using that did work is absolutely great
<james147> xjjk: point is... it can happen (to any os) and its nice that on linux its easy to revocer  ... more then once I have had to reinstall due to a windows update gone wrong :p
<Daskreech> Windows model is so wrong
<Daskreech> makes them put out updates much slower
<Daskreech> makes recovery so much harder
<Daskreech> makes testing a pain
<james147> Daskreech: there model is right for them... they want money, it makes them that :p
<Daskreech> The only reason it has any redeeming value is that you have to pay for it
<Daskreech> Oh wait. That's not a good reason to have it at all for me.
<Daskreech> Horrible model
<james147> Daskreech: its not good for you, but it is for them, thats why they have it and your using linux :D
<Daskreech> james147: but people PREFER using that model
<DarthFrog> And why Bill Gatus of Borg has more money than he knows what to do with.
<Daskreech> Mostly businesses but oh why?
<james147> O_O ahh, my server is fianlly useing its swap space... (a while 8mb of it....)
<DarthFrog> Because its familiar, has a trained work force and it works.
<Daskreech> james147: how much RAM?
<james147> Daskreech: no, businusses prefure it... and most people dont care
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: No. not the ecosystem. The model
<Tuki-dides_> Hi, can somebody help me? I'm gonna buy a laptop and I don't know what is the right hardware for GNU/Linux?
<james147> Daskreech: 2 gigs (+swap) and its currently rendering a minecraft world :D
<Daskreech> james147: lol :)
<Daskreech> Tuki-dides_: what are you getting the laptop to do?
<james147> Tuki-dides_: i find asus are good
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: The model is a familiar one to other businesses.  THey understand it and can work with it.  We're the long-haired smellies, trying to push low quality crap on them.
<DarthFrog> i.e. If it's free, it can't be any good.
<Daskreech> Communists
<Tuki-dides_> I'm a programmer but sometimes I play Urban Terror
 * james147 likes the fact that that idea is slowly changeing... 
<Tuki-dides_> Now I program with emacs because my computer is so old
<c2tarun> Tuki-dides_, is Urban Terror is an OpenSource code game?
<Tuki-dides_> i can't use Netbeans because it eats all the RAM
<james147> Tuki-dides_: you should be using vim :) and why would you even think about netbeans :p
<james147> Tuki-dides_: how much ram do you currently have?
<Tuki-dides_> 1024 MB
<james147> Tuki-dides_: should be plenty for programming ^^
<james147> Tuki-dides_: but if you want a new computer i recomend getting one with 2+ gigs
<Tuki-dides_> I must confess Urban Terror is not free software because the art game is propetary
<Tuki-dides_> I can install netbeans but it work slow
<james147> Tuki-dides_: asus make good computers ^^ i would recomend looking at them for a new computer
<james147> Tuki-dides_: i suggest you dont use netbeans ^^ you coding in java?
<Tuki-dides_> 50% Java, 50% PHP
 * james147 hasnt found a decent ide for java appart from kate/vim :)
<Tuki-dides_> I Belong to the One True Church: The Emacs church
<Tuki-dides_> :-)
<Daskreech> james147: Emacs :-p
<james147> :p
<Daskreech> james147: Eclipse for Java?
 * james147 hates eclipse with a passion
<Tuki-dides_> now, I don't know what kind of graphic card is well suported for GNU/Linux?
<DarthFrog> Tuki-dides_: ATI
<james147> Tuki-dides_: intel are very well supported :) but not the best for gaming
<james147> Tuki-dides_: nvidia are also quite good
<jiangtao> game?
<Tuki-dides_> because I have a ATI graphic and I didn't have a good experience
<jiangtao> linux not for game
<Tuki-dides_> ATI Radeon Xpress 1100
<DarthFrog> jiangtao: Have a look at PlaysOnLinux.  It's a wine utilty for gaming.
<james147> Daskreech: more of a generic front end to wine that tends to focus on gaming :p
<merma> http://www.gsick.com/kde/
<DarthFrog> Tuki-dides_: I have an ATI 5770, it's very well supported.
 * james147 finds that the cards in laptops tend to be less well supported
<Daskreech> Tuki-dides_: I'll go out on a limb and say anything you get in a laptop will be supported for videocards
<james147> ^^ well the ati and nvidia ones... the intel ones work great
<Daskreech> They are not very cutting edge and will likely have some support. Perhaps not the greatest of 3d support but Openarena will run on any laptop card
<Daskreech> perhaps not the greatest as I said :)
<Daskreech>  if you want much more detailed info you can join #phoronix
<Daskreech> wear flammable underwear
<Tuki-dides_> Thanks, I read some Phoronix's post before
<Daskreech> Yeah very in depth crowd
<Daskreech> saved my sanity at a time when I was looking for Hardware sites that used linux
<Daskreech> But very polarised
<DarthFrog> Oh, so they have an opinion? :-)
<Daskreech> However with the exception of NVidia they also know what will be coming up for Video card drivers, features and support
<jiangtao> aber fea software on linux
<Daskreech> So good resource. The ATI and Intel devs post on their forums and answer questions so they are quite aware of the near future
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: I don't get the question :)
<Daskreech> But mention that one manufacturer is better in linux than the other and prepare for a day of back and forth of history and stories
<jiangtao> any suggestion on finite element for linux
<Daskreech> jiangtao: can you repeat th question?
<jiangtao> fea on lonux odre High Performance Computing
<jiangtao> odre
<Tuki-dides_> are you looking for finite element software in Linux ?
<Daskreech> Tuki-dides_: May have to ask again :)
<Tuki-dides_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_finite_element_software_packages
<jiangtao> have found some ,for example z88 , but not so good
<Tuki-dides_> there is a Free/Open Software Section
<jiangtao> danke
<dustin> tocos?
<mashizzel> Can someone give me some guidance? Not handholding, just some suggestions, tips
<mashizzel> I just installed Kubuntu 10.10 and got everything tweaked. Now I notice that it wants to update almost every package.
<mashizzel> I'm afraid to update.. especially xorg and all that stuff.
<mashizzel> Is Kubuntu going to over write everything I just got done getting to work?
<mashizzel> took me forever to get sound working correctly.. flash working with audio and now updates. 204updates
<Daskreech> mashizzel: What did you do to make it want to update all of that?
<mashizzel> lol.. Fresh install
<Daskreech> mashizzel: it's very unlikely that things will wipe out what you have changed
<james147> mashizzel: you should update ^^ and it shouldnt touch config files (the only things you should be editing) so shouldnt undo your work
<mashizzel> Daskreech: My main concern is Xorg.conf.
<james147> mashizzel: but for future, its normally best to update first thing after an install :) to avoid such problems completely
<Daskreech> mashizzel: back up xorg.conf if you are worried
<james147> mashizzel: there is no Xorg.conf by default... and just back it up if your worried
<Daskreech> but that's probably the least likely thing to change
<james147> mashizzel: normally the packagemanager wont replace config files without asking you first,
<mashizzel> hehehe.. thanks for the advice.. you don't know how much better I feel now.
<james147> mashizzel: linux distros tend to be designed to not undo your config files when updating :) that would just increase hassel
<Daskreech> mashizzel: If you have done any editing on a config file that wants to be replaced it will stop and ask you what you want to do and offer to compare the files that you are getting to the one that you edited
<Daskreech> More explictly it assumes you know what you are doing and allows you to make a choice if there is any chance you might know more than your computer
<mashizzel> sweet.. well I'm used to Gentoo.. This has been a walk in the park so far. Really like Kubuntu.
<mashizzel> For the most part Kubuntu has just worked.. I need to get used to the packaging system
<Daskreech> lol :)
<Daskreech> Well seeing as how Gentoo was made cause everything else was too hand holding that's not much of a surprise
<Daskreech> Kubuntu being an Ubuntu Project doesn't hurt either
<Daskreech> though LP is as well and that's not exactly the bastion of easy
<mashizzel> I just tried pc-bsd today.. what a friggin nightmare that was.
<mashizzel> Kubuntu picks up my wireless, gives me sound, movie player, email.. and it's sexy. ;p
<dustin> thanks alot everyone for the help im happy all you guys are around. to help :)
<Daskreech> mashizzel: what's wrong with pc-bsd?
<mashizzel> the installer is really buggy. Plus if you have a drive that isn't partioned the installer freaks. Doesn't know what to do..heh
<mashizzel> So you have to partion the drive before booting off the dvd
<mashizzel> *partition
<mashizzel> It took forever to install.. like over an hour
<mashizzel> and you never know what it's doing if it's doing anything in the background. Basically gotta watch the hdd led
<mashizzel> ok Daskreech.. time to do the updates. Here goes nothing. Have a good night. Thanks for the helpful hints :)
<Daskreech> mashizzel: :) BSD isn't Linux
<mashizzel> never said it was
<Daskreech> if you are stepping into it expect more of a hassle just cause of the drivers
<Daskreech> and if you are stepping into a system that expects you to fight out driver issues maybe the installer should scare people off :)
<mashizzel> trust me.. I'm seasoned. I know all my hardware specs fall within support.. It's not driver issues. IT's development UI issues "their SYSinstaller"
<mashizzel> Well it scared me off. Through Kubuntu in... works like a champ... and it's fairly fast. Happy camper
<mashizzel> *threw
<mashizzel> Daskreech: is it dpkg the one that lets me query what a give package contains. Trying find the command that will give me ......
<Daskreech> dpkg -l should yes
<mashizzel> dependencies that a give pkg will bring in
<mashizzel> given*
<Daskreech> apt-cache info package should work as well
<Daskreech> I think
<Daskreech> >_>
<mashizzel> I'll look. Thanks.
<Daskreech> mashizzel: might be apt-cache show. sorry little busy right now to check
<mashizzel> no worries.. I'll dig into the docs. I don't like the GUI package manager.. yet ;p
<mashizzel> cya
<akom> hello =)
<Daskreech> hi
<terry> So is this like the Kubuntu user group or something?
<xieyi> I'm using kubuntu 10.10. I found the system tray always has some display problems that it always breaks up and the desktop beneath is shown instead.
<xieyi> How to avoid the problem from happening?
<xieyi> The problem is so annoying that my the notices from my kopete system tray icon can't be seen.
<jiangtao> nautilus failed
<xieyi> jiangtao: you mean it is caused by nautilus failure?
<jiangtao> ja when open folder contained many files , it fails
<xjjk> xieyi: Intel graphics?
<xieyi> I'm using nvidia 9300m
<xjjk> ah, unsure then
<xieyi> jiangtao: nautilus is something in gnome. I don't know
<xieyi> so it can't be fixed?
<jiangtao> may be
<jiangtao> aber yesterday nicht
<ucenik23> >?\
<ucenik23> zdr
<eagles0513875_> valorie: poke :)
<rethus> how can i set my tft settings to 60Hz?
<rethus> i can only choose automatic or 50Hz
<susundberg> tried google?
<iff_> hello, excuse me, can I get some help here?
<susundberg> well i can try to help
<rethus> you tell me to ask google, and will help him - strange ;)
<susundberg> Well he havent yet formulated the question -- if its similar then the answear is similar :)
<susundberg> you are not the first one to strugle with the referesh rate :)
<iff_> thanks. yesterday i installed kubuntu 10.10 on my netbook, and tried to change plasma theme. i chose sabre-tooth theme (macos style), and installed it from choosing themes, and from konsole, but it did not appeared
<iff_> oh, netbook is asus eeepc 901
<rethus> lol - first ask, than cames the google-answer ;)
<iff_> this plasma is killing me. it looks pretty, but i want to change something. and get a normal desktop
<susundberg> You can turn it to 'normal' desktop from settings -- right click - layout to "Folder view"
<susundberg> but about the theme -- seems like it failed to install to me too
<susundberg> ok, seems like other theme got installed ok, so bug should be in the theme
<susundberg> and one should report bug from that..
<valorie> eagles0513875: sorry, I didn't see your poke
<valorie> and now I'm going to bed.....
<susundberg> ok and also another theme got installed properly so its only sabre-tooth that is not working properly
<iff_> susundberg: thanks, i'll try some another theme. by the way, don't you know some theme for plasma, that will look like mac? :3
<susundberg> no sorry.
<susundberg> try google ;)
<iff_> ok, i'm doing it right now. thanks ^^
<susundberg> np! btw: if you really want the sabre-tooth look consider filing a bug report from it
<susundberg> (i can confirm the problem if you do that)
<iff_> bug reports later, now is a desktop. maybe i've done it wrong, but i have only huge icon of the desktop, and when i click on it, nothing happens
<susundberg> with "Desktop" or "Folder view" layout?
<iff_> folder view.
<susundberg> hmm, if you place file on $home/Desktop it should appear there
<susundberg> i guess the desktop icon is for 'show desktop'?
<susundberg> (dont know)
<iff_> well, i placed file in folder. huge icon still there, but after clicking in bottom left corner appears kinda like menu with a list of files.
<eagles0513875_> valorie: hey
<Ongavezyr> Ola bruderz, ikonia bruder ola! Pici bruder Ola!
<Ongavezyr> msg chx hozsi!
<eagles0513875_> Ongavezyr: what language are you looking for
<Ongavezyr> eagles0513875_ brotha in english of coz'
<eagles0513875_> ok
<Ongavezyr> english && few latins:D
<Ongavezyr> Da language of TrOlLz
<eagles0513875_> !ot | Ongavezyr
<ubottu> Ongavezyr: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Ongavezyr> I am looking for ikonia bruder && Pici bruder asap now!
<eagles0513875_> thanks pingveno
<eagles0513875_> Pici:  :) thanks
<hateball> He found you
<Pici> :(
<eagles0513875_> O_o hateball
<eagles0513875_> Pici: why was he looking for you or ikonia
<Pici> eagles0513875_: He was looking to be annoying
<eagles0513875_> ahh
<BluesKaj> howdy
<way> hi!
<BluesKaj> hi way :)
<eagles0513875_> lol hi way = highway haha
<BluesKaj> he took the hiway
<eagles0513875_> lol
<shane4ubuntu> Ok, this is EXTREMELY annoying I want my Num Lock to be locked on all the time, no matter what happens.  Every time I go to use it, it is off!  Arggh
<shane4ubuntu> Ok, now I have set it (Num Lock) to be on in system settings, however the light isn't on to indicate that it is on???  123456789
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, mine didn't either , until the next reboot
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: I set it, then reboot, and it didn't come on, do I need to reboot again?
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, , well if it works then don't fret over a light :)
<shane4ubuntu> well, the light is a nice visual to tell me it is on, although I can't always see the light at a glance it would seem as though it is off, minor I know, but drives me buggy
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, once set it stays that way , no worries
<shane4ubuntu> do I need numlockx?  I found that via google, it is in the repos
<shane4ubuntu> let me try a reboot, then if that doesn't do it, numlockx and another reboot
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, dunno, it's an option I guess , if it doesn't do what you want, then remove it.
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech , shane is panicking over his numberlock indicator light
<BluesKaj> :)
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, no luck either way, I think it is still a bug, and that bugs me. :)
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, does hitting the number lock key turn the light on ?
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: yep, turns the light on, and num lock off.
<Anubis> hi there
<Anubis> i want to know if there is a way to stop akonadi
<shane4ubuntu> I installed numlockx and turned it on and off via that, and didn't touch the light, so now I have it set correctly, num lock on and light on
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, try updating your keyboard in "input devices"
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: that is where I set it the first time, to have it on, and that didn't work (num lock was on, but the light wasn't)  I checked the BIOS too, nothing there.
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, heh, my wireless KB isn't listed , so it defaultd to generic, but it seems to work ok.
<shane4ubuntu> just a weird problem, it only gets on my nerves when I start typing numbers and find my the num lock isn't on.
<BluesKaj> no key lights  on here of any type , saves battery power Iguess
<genii-around> shane4ubuntu: Seems to be this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/numlockx/+bug/218202 which last few entries indicates still affects Maverick and even Natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 218202 in X.Org X server "numlockx does not turn num lock keyboard light on." [Medium,Confirmed]
<shane4ubuntu> genii-around: well, I guess if that is my biggest bug, I can live with that.
<shane4ubuntu> genii-around: BluesKaj thanks for the info.
<ua> hello everybody
<ua> need help please
<BluesKaj> ua, just ask your question
<ua> i don't how to pu my ip in static with kubuntu, can u help me?
<BluesKaj> ua, do mean static on your network instead of dhcp
<BluesKaj> ?
<ua> yes i do
<BluesKaj> ua , open /etc/network/interfaces , auto etho , then below that , iface eth0 inet static , this tutorail can help : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<alsitnet> you name is andreas, as alsitnet
<BluesKaj> alsitnet, ?
<ua> ok thank you, i am testing
<ua> but in Gui , i don't know how to make my ip static, dhcp is by deafault
<BluesKaj> ua, in network manager? , sorry I've forgotten ..I don't use it on ethernet
<BluesKaj> it's by default in network manager , altho i think there's a static option
<yofel> there's a manual option in the last tab of the connection settings
<yofel> I haven't actually gotten NM to actually use that for wired connections though
<yofel> it always sticks to 'auto eth0'
<yofel> so I'm now using static settings too in interfaces
<BluesKaj> yofel, I just remove NM , and use static settings in the network interfaces file for ethernet
<yofel> yep, me too, that's the most reliable choice for wired settings if you don't want DHCP
<BluesKaj> dhcp isn't necessary with ethernet
<Anubis> so, is there a way to stop akonadi server ?
<BluesKaj> disable it in system settings, Anubis
<Anubis> BluesKaj: i'm in system settings but i don't see akonadi
<DarthFrog> Anubis: It's Desktop Search.
<Anubis> DarthFrog: ohhh :))
<Anubis> but nepomuk/strigi server is stopped
<Anubis> i have this in console :/usr/bin/akonadi_contacts_resource --identifier akonadi_contacts_resource_0
<DarthFrog> Undt zo?
<BluesKaj> Anubis, open akonadi in the runbox , to see if it's in use
<BluesKaj> Anubis, I have nepomuk turned off in system settings / autostart/service manager
<BluesKaj> Anubis, alt+f2 = krunner , run command , runbox ..all the same thing
<Anubis> BluesKaj: i killed the akonadi server. i hope that it want start again when my computer reboot
<phox> hi.  does the kubuntu livecd have a 'toram' type option, so I can boot a bunch of machines off one disc?
<DarthFrog> phox: I don't think so.  I've not come across that.
<phox> lame.  =/
<phox> kind of a waste of CDs
<phox> or DVDs in this case
<DarthFrog> phox:  The intent of the DVD is to install Kubuntu.
<phox> seems to be intended to also be a livecd
<BluesKaj> gawd they're a buck apeice , how nmany pcs phox?
<phox> BluesKaj: half a dozen or so.  except we don't do this often, and running things from RAM is far more responsive, and...
<phox> if I'd be using them more than once in the following year I wouldn't feel so bad about it but...
<BluesKaj>  Anubis , uncheck nepomuk in system settings / autostart/service manager , click apply
<Anubis> checked already
<BluesKaj> uncheck
<Anubis> unchecked
<phox> checked
<Anubis> check mate
<Anubis> :))
<phox> ;<
<phox> =[
 * BluesKaj doesn't see the point of nepomuk for home desktop pcs
<BluesKaj> or laptops for that matter
 * DarthFrog doesn't see the need for nepomuk.
<DarthFrog> But that could be because I don't know what it does, other than get in the way and annoy me.
<BluesKaj> it's a file indexer/serch app
<BluesKaj> pita imo
<BluesKaj> uses up resources for no reson
<BluesKaj> /me pounds the A key
<BluesKaj> too many coffee drips on this KB , needs to get the sugar etc dissolved
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Oh, I know that it's a indexer/search utility.  But all that it does AFAICT is get in the way using ALt-F2.  That's supposed to be Run Command, not launch URL or Open Text Document or do anything except run the )&*#(& command.
<DarthFrog> Now if they could put the other junk under, say, Alt-F3, that'd be fine.
<DarthFrog> But the number of times that I've hit Tab to complete a command (or so I thought) in Krunner and had Firefox launch instead to show a URL, is really aggravating.
<BluesKaj> heh DarthFrog , Im trying to fins adefeat for the FLock buttton ..it's causing me more frustration than any others
<BluesKaj> wirelssKBs are nice but there no light indicators
<BluesKaj> are no
<DarthFrog> It would needlessly consume the batteries.
<olja_> jjjj
<olja_> ok, nu är ja här
<Peace-> olja_: ?
<olja_> mmm
<BluesKaj> olja_, svensk ?
<olja_> svensk
<BluesKaj> bara engelska har, olja_
<BluesKaj> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<olja_> ursäkta
<shane4ubuntu> my package manger is set to check for updates once a day, and throughout the day I see the packagemanager pop up on the taskbar.  Any ideas?
<vanguard> is there some way to make Tk Apps (gitk) look more native in KDE?
<Peace-> vanguard: i have gtk apps look like qt
<Peace-> vanguard: just you have to get the script on autstart
<vanguard> Peace-: which script? Thunderbird and Firefox look like ...
<Peace-> vanguard: gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh
<vanguard> Peace-: where do I get that? not in my $PATH ...
<DarthFrog> vanguard:  SystemSettings/Startup and Shutdown/Autostart/
<DarthFrog> Enable it there.
<vanguard> I have only gtk2-engines-qtcurve.rc.sh
<DarthFrog> Bingo.
<vanguard> DarthFrog: Bingo what?
<DarthFrog> These are the droids you are searching for.
<vanguard> well, but I do not have any other of these scripts on my machine
<vanguard> DarthFrog: are you on 11.04 already?
<DarthFrog> vanguard: No, not until the beta is released.
<vanguard> hmm, then I do not understand where you got that script from
<DarthFrog> rob@hyla:~/.kde/Autostart$ locate .rc.sh
<DarthFrog> /home/rob/.kde/env/gtk2-engines-qtcurve.rc.sh
<DarthFrog> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/gtk2-engines-qtcurve.rc.sh
<DarthFrog> If you wish to use the locate command, you need to run "sudo updatedb" first.
<vanguard> mine shows the exact same results as yours
<vanguard> where is your default-theme one?
<DarthFrog> No idea. :-)
<mcurran> anyone know how I could mount my computer memory, or securely clear the history?  I'm using an HP Deskjet...
<mcurran> printer memory I meant
<vanguard> mcurran: print a lot of stuff until it has to be overflown maybe ...
<mcurran> yeah, that's sounds like an expensive solution.
<genii-around> mcurran: What model?
<DarthFrog> mcurran: Why not just turn it off?
<mcurran> HP Deskjet 5940 - Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:1e11 Hewlett-Packard PSC-950
<ZeroKewl> hi i can get a dell studio wireless 1510 wireless card to work in ubuntu 10.10 need help plz
<ZeroKewl> cat*
<ZeroKewl> hi i can't get a dell studio wireless 1510 wireless card to work in ubuntu 10.10 need help plz
<mcurran> what's the chipset "lspci | grep 802.11"
<ZeroKewl> thats name of the wifi card
<ZeroKewl> wireless 1510 mini
<ZeroKewl> wireless 1510 wireless n wlan mini card thats name of wireless card mcurran
<genii-around> mcurran: If you run hp-toolbox    it should give you some options
<mcurran> thanks guys, gotta go, ttyl
<ua> hello,  does anyone know equivalent of winiso or winimage for kde or Gnome, tahnak you
<DarthFrog> ua: What do those programs do?  Have a look at k3b.
<ua> thank you
<ua> <DarthFrog>>you think for k3b?
<DarthFrog> ua: That doesn't make sense. sorry.
<ua> i am asking for equivalent of winiso or winimage on Kde
<DarthFrog> Yes.  And I asked you what those programs do.  What are you trying to do?
<ua> in order to read and extract isofiles
<DarthFrog> Ah, now you're getting somewhere.
<DarthFrog> AcetoneISO is what you want.
<ua> AcetoneISO?
<ua> i am newuser in kde, sorry, i've just to put in konsole, apt-get install acetoneiso?
<ua> should i make only that?
<DarthFrog> Yes.  You might have to enable the Medibuntu repo first, though.
<Peace-> ua: sudo apt bla bla bla
<DarthFrog> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DarthFrog> I wish "apt-cache search" also gave the repo name.
<ua> what's the name of software?
<ua> what's repo name?
<genii-around> DarthFrog: Well, apt-cache policy gives the repo name :)
<ua> thank you
<ua> i'll test later, thank you very mutch for your help
<Peace-> genii-around: sweet
<DarthFrog> genii-around: Thank you for that.
<genii-around> DarthFrog: np
<katsrc> will firefox 4 be incorporated in the next kubuntu relase?
<BluesKaj>  katsrc yes
<katsrc> BluesKaj: thanks
<Dekk-lappy> ok...flash plugin with reconq?
<katsrc> Dekk-lappy: did you install Flash from the Kubuntu software repository?
<katsrc> Dekk-lappy: it should pick it up if it's from the default repo
<katsrc> Dekk-lappy: otherwise, if it's manually installed try doing plugins scan with Konqueror
<Dekk-lappy> katsrc:  no its residual fro stock ubuntu install
<katsrc> Dekk-lappy: make sure it's in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<18VAAD8O2> can anyone recommend any good hack channel ?
<Dekk-lappy> no
<Dekk-lappy> not what we do here
<18VAAD8O2> ethical hack
<18VAAD8O2> :)
<crischan> hi, which command would start a console install from a live cd?
<mluser-home> Does anyone know if .bashrc gets sourced by kde when logging in?
<james147> mluser-home: it should get sourced when running an interactive terminal
<james147> not sure about login
<mluser-home> james147: what about .bash_profile?
<james147> http://www.joshstaiger.org/archives/2005/07/bash_profile_vs.html ^^ mluser-home
<mluser-home> I have a couple command line arguments I want executed when ever kde starts up
<mluser-home> james147: thanks, I'll look into it
<Do_Sanga> i have a question
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: so...
<Do_Sanga> Ok i have a HP laptop and installed ubuntu on it and regular wired connection works
<Do_Sanga> but wifi dont
<james147> mluser-home: then place it in the autostart directory (can be done in system settings > start up and shutdown< ..)
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: well :) as the most of unsupported wifi xD
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: lspci
<james147> mluser-home: as the name suggest bashrc and bash_profile are called when bash starts (ie a shell)
<james147> not at login
<mluser-home> james147: thanks, I was going to do that as a last resort, I tend to run both kde and icewm, I was looking for something that was executed at login time regardless of what WM I was using.
<Do_Sanga> thats odd
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: open konsole
<james147> mluser-home: not sure about icewm, but check to see if it has an autostart (or if it shares the folder kde uses)
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: type lspci
<mluser-home> james147: thanks again
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: press enter
<Do_Sanga> ok
<Do_Sanga> did
<Do_Sanga> Atheros
<Do_Sanga> is the wifi
<Peace-> Do_Sanga:  iwconfig
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: give me the output of that command
<Peace-> iwconfig
<Do_Sanga> no wireless extensins
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> Do_Sanga:  i need the output
<Peace-> all
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Do_Sanga> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Do_Sanga> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Do_Sanga> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any   Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off    Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off Power Management:off
<FloodBotK1> Do_Sanga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: please use paste service
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: so now
<Peace-> the same with this
<Peace-> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Do_Sanga> ok
<Do_Sanga> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: have you a button on the laptop?
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: try to switch it
<Do_Sanga> yup
<Do_Sanga> its showing blue as working
<Do_Sanga> i even installed ndiswrappers
<Peace-> Do_Sanga:  omg
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: why ndiswrapper
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: anyway
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: rfkill list
<Do_Sanga> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: yes Hard blocked: yes
<Do_Sanga> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: yes Hard blocked: no
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: so there is a block
<Peace-> wait a moment
<Do_Sanga> ok
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: rfkill unblock all
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: maybe sudo beofre
<Peace-> sudo rfkill unblock all
<Do_Sanga> ok
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: now
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Do_Sanga> hrmm
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: where are you from ?
<Peace-> just to know
<Do_Sanga> usa
<Do_Sanga> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<Peace-> oh so this it's correct place
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: ok
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: lsmod | grep ath
<Do_Sanga> ath5k                 143332  0
<Do_Sanga> mac80211              267099  1 ath5k
<Do_Sanga> ath                    10413  1 ath5k
<Do_Sanga> cfg80211              170485  3 ath5k,mac80211,ath
<Do_Sanga> led_class               3393  1 ath5k
<FloodBotK1> Do_Sanga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: ok the news it's that your card use ath5k
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: now letme see
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<Do_Sanga> nothing
<Do_Sanga> oddly
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: ok perfect
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: you have only to read this
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: please give before.. this too
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: lspci | grep -i network
<Do_Sanga> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: now try this :     sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: it shoudl give you an error
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: what does it say?
<Do_Sanga> nothing
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: well try this again
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> again error?
<Do_Sanga> it dont give me anythng
<Do_Sanga> when i do that
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: this one ? sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> nothing ?
<Do_Sanga> wlan0     No scan results
<Do_Sanga> is what i just got
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: ok now...
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: this is my blog this is the article , i have an atheros
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: try the voltage reset
<Do_Sanga> ok
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/06/kubuntu-904-atheros-communications-inc-ar242x-80211abg-wireless-pci-express-adapter-rev-01/
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: i know it's not written very well but... consider that  english is my 2 language and i have no time
<Do_Sanga> its good
<Do_Sanga> ok so shutdown pc
<Do_Sanga> and unpower it
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: if doens't work compile madwifi
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: your wifi card should be supported
<Do_Sanga> ok
<Peace-> i have 5006...
<Do_Sanga> can i get it with apt-get
<Peace-> you have 5001
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: i don't thikn so you have to read the tutorial
<Do_Sanga> ok
<Do_Sanga> ill try it
<Do_Sanga> thanks for the help
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: if you get problems
<Peace-> Do_Sanga: write me on the blog
<Peace-> i have to go
<Do_Sanga> ok
<Peace-> bye
<Do_Sanga> bye
<Do_Sanga> thanks
<Peace-> y r welcome
<Peace-> from italy with Peace-
<Peace-> xD
<masese> hi
<masese> hi kubuntu
<genii-around> Hi masese. Do you have some Kubuntu question?
<masese> yes
<Phoenixz> Is it normal that using chromium, flash crashes about every 2 minutes while displaying video? or closing any other random page? or opening a new page?
<genii-around> masese: The best thing then is to just ask your question to the room and perhaps someone who knows about your issue will assist
<masese> just installed 10.04 kubuntu from iso image, when trying to get updates the message comes "untrusted version of the package will be installed" is this normal?
<masese> any body to assist?
<shane4ubuntu> masese: that sounds odd to me
<shane4ubuntu> did you change your sources at all??
<masese> no
<shane4ubuntu> masese: what package is it?
<masese> lrzsz
<shane4ubuntu> I would mark that as not upgraded, that sounds very odd, what country are you using in your repos?
<masese> kenya
<Dekk-lappy> i think im gonna wipe the ubuntu--> kubuntu and do fresh install of kubuntu
<Dekk-lappy> stuff is buggy
<shane4ubuntu> masese: perhaps try changing your repos to the primary ubuntu repos
<shane4ubuntu> Dekk-lappy: that was quick
<shane4ubuntu> Dekk-lappy: what is buggy?
<Dekk-lappy> well.. reconq.. having flash probs
<masese> ok let me try that
<Dekk-lappy> flash is where it should be
<Dekk-lappy> oh..laptop wont shut down
<shane4ubuntu> masese: oddly enough I had a prob with a repo in the country where we live, and I have never used them since.
<Dekk-lappy> had to do it from the cli
<shane4ubuntu> Dekk-lappy: is there the shutdown option?
<Dekk-lappy> yep
<shane4ubuntu> shutdown button?
<shane4ubuntu> ok
<Dekk-lappy> and the plasmoid doesnt work either for it
<Dekk-lappy> had to do sudo shutdown -H now
<masese> right
<shane4ubuntu> Dekk-lappy: perhaps before you go through the trouble of a re-install, boot a livecd and make sure that isn't buggy by default
<Dekk-lappy> lol
<shane4ubuntu> Dekk-lappy: sudo poweroff     is quicker and easier.
<Dekk-lappy> okee
<masese> and how can i clear the list?
<shane4ubuntu> masese: are you in the GUI?  I'm not very good with the GUI
<Dekk-lappy> shane4ubuntu,  you sayin.. that kde4.6 is still a bit buggy?
<masese> no teh console
<shane4ubuntu> Dekk-lappy: hmmm, well, not really for me, but perhaps hardware issues?
<masese> in the console
<Dekk-lappy> hmm... always worked from gnome... :)
<shane4ubuntu> masese: cat /etc/apt/sources.list  and post that
<shane4ubuntu> !pastebin | masese
<ubottu> masese: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shane4ubuntu> Dekk-lappy: hmm, could be a re-install is in order, if you do, make a good partitioning scheme, put /home on a separate partition, makes life nice.
<shane4ubuntu> Dekk-lappy: you will need about 10 - 13GB for /   roughly  depending on what you install
<masese> ok thanks alot
<Dekk-lappy> i got a 30 gig to wipe and reinstall
<Dekk-lappy> no worries
<shane4ubuntu> Dekk-lappy: put 10 /  and 20 for /home
<shane4ubuntu> ohh, wait swap too, 4 swap 10 / and 16 /home
<Dekk-lappy> dont worry
<Dekk-lappy>  it will all shake out
<shane4ubuntu> masese: you need to change the letters before the repo, if I can see your sources.list I will know what to tell you to change
<shane4ubuntu> masese: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.orig
<shane4ubuntu> masese: good idea to back it up before messing around in there.
<masese> sure
<masese> http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid universe
<masese> deb http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid universe
<masese> deb-src http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid universe
<masese> deb http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates universe
<masese> deb-src http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates universe
<FloodBotK1> masese: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shane4ubuntu> mases  yep, gotta remove that ke.  sed can do it really quickly, ONLY after you have backed that file up
<masese> ok
<shane4ubuntu> masese: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.orig && sudo sed -e 's/ke.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<shane4ubuntu> masese: then if that looks good, that will just put the info on the screen and not actually touch the file, if it looks good run it like this:  sudo sed -e 's/ke.//g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<shane4ubuntu> masese: then sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get upgrade
<shane4ubuntu> and look for funny packages.
<shane4ubuntu> or untrusted packages.
<Bauldrick> how do i get firefox icon (launcher) in 'Kmenu>Internet' - I've uninstalled purged firefox and reinstalled, but I can only launch firefox from commandline..?
<masese> N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<masese> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<masese> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<masese> ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
<masese> ## security team.
<FloodBotK1> masese: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<masese> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid multiverse
<shane4ubuntu> !paste | mases
<ubottu> mases: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maxi_> Hi all
<maxi_> someone know how can I actualize to KDE 4.6.1?
<Alonea> ok, is there anything I can temporarily do to fix the brightness on my EEE until the fix comes out next month?
<Alonea> its "set" to 100% but its still so dim I can barely read it
<Alonea> anyone?
<ubuntu__> hii
#kubuntu 2011-03-17
<Bauldrick> how do i get firefox icon (launcher) in 'Kmenu>Internet' - I've uninstalled purged firefox and reinstalled, but I can only launch firefox from commandline..?
<james147> Bauldrick: run "kbuildsycoca4" ... it might take some time after thats run for the menus to update
<Bauldrick> nope, it's still not there under kmenu>Application>Internet
<james147> Bauldrick: logout and back in... if not then wait abit... not sure where the menus are cached
<Bauldrick> what are the icons controlled by under? /usr/share/applications/*.desktop?
<Bauldrick> this has been along time problem, many times logged in/out - restarted
<kaddi> hi, my window preview in taskbar isn't working correctly. It is as if there's a gery flimmer on top of it and the content of the window itslef is very hard to make out. Dos anyon know how to change that?
<katsrc> anyone have a work around for Flash crashing so much on Kubuntu 64bit?
<katsrc> is it the 32bit wrapper that's causing it?
<Daskreech> Maybe why don't you try the 64bit flash
<Daskreech> ?
<katsrc> Daskreech: yeah, just about to do that
<quant> hi, can anyone give me any tips about which effects to disable to get better responsivness? running 4.6 from the official ppa - radeon 3650, athlon x2 5000+, thanks!
<quant> overall the ui is very laggy with effects on
<Daskreech> Take off blur
<quant> Daskreech: ok, that seemed to make a very noticable difference, anything else?
<Daskreech> try that for a while
<Daskreech> Blur uses the most OpenGL calls which some drivers just can't deal with
<Daskreech> so that gets offloaded to the CPU which can do it but just wasn't built to handle per pixel stuff efficently
<quant> Daskreech: yes, the speed improvement I got looks like it was some kind of bug/problem... I wouldn't expect that much better performance from only turning off blur
<Daskreech> You can also usually go through and just take off stuff you don't need/find impressive
<quant> Daskreech: very helpful info, thanks
<Daskreech> quant: You are most likely running blur on the CPU very few drivers currently handle all the logic for blur on the GPU
<Daskreech> It's pretty when it works but it's honestly as useless effect so off it goes
<quant> Daskreech: I honestly don't notice that effect that much, others are much more impressive
<Daskreech> quant: again once the drivers catch up it will be much prettier with basically no impact on the machine
<Daskreech> Video card are built to handle   this very easily.
<Daskreech> When it's done properly it's quite nice
<quant> Daskreech: would you happen to know if 64 bit flash has considerably worse performance?
<quant> quant: proprietary
<Daskreech> Huh?
<quant> Daskreech: 64 bit adobe flash compared to 32 bit adobe flash
<quant> Daskreech: running kubuntu 64
<Daskreech> Should have at worst the same performance
<quant> Daskreech: thanks again
<Daskreech> Sure
<quant> am I bound for some compatibility/non-availability/other problem if I stick to 64 bit?
<Daskreech> I'm not sure what you mean
<Daskreech> Flash is the most well known offender for issues on a 64 bit system
<quant> Daskreech: ok
<Daskreech> but any closed/propietary program stands to be an issue
<quant> Daskreech: yes, that's what I was afraid of
<quant> Daskreech: I'll just keep running this and see what happens and replace with 32 if needed
<Daskreech> Other than that 64 Bit for any FOSS stack is invisible to the user unless they hitRAM ceilings
<Daskreech> quant: They made a 64 bit Flash so while it's well known it's no longer much of a problem bugs aside
<quant> Daskreech: I wouldn't run flash if I didn't need it (I'd run Gnash probably)... but I'm making web content so...
<Daskreech> I just don't install it
<Daskreech> I do web content as well but lucky I work for a company where two other people teach at schools who provide them Flash for free so it's an easy excuse to let them handle all that stuff :)
<quant> Daskreech: :)
<quant> Daskreech: developers should disable blur by default, people get impression that kde is slow and bad, they don't research (like I did) on what's wrong
<quant> Daskreech: until the issues are sorted
<Daskreech> Well the issues won't get sorted if people don't use it :)
<Daskreech> Circular :)
<quant> Daskreech: true
<Daskreech> If it gets really bad Kwin will autodisable it
<Daskreech> if it can't run at all then it will get disabled as well
<mcurran> usually people are running computers that are handling it, and do you want all those people to have to install all these extra packages?
<quant> mcurran: I was just told that most drivers don't handle it
<Daskreech> mcurran: for most people it's running on the CPU
<quant> mcurran: talking only about blur here
<Daskreech> mcurran: and it's not any extra packages. All the plugins that ship with KDE ship with kwin they just turn most of them off
<Daskreech> Blur is on cause it's reasonably pretty when it works slightly annoying when it doesn't and when turned off makes no difference in how you use the computer
<quant> Daskreech: hm, I'd say very annoying when it doesn't (makes the system unusable for somebody that's working on it)
<Daskreech> yeah can be
<Daskreech> but easy fix :)
<Daskreech>  alt+Shift+F12
<quant> Daskreech: well that would kill too many shinies :)
<mcurran> where can you turn them on
<quant> Daskreech: if you don't mind another question - filezilla is my old love, will it decrease system performance drastically or only for the time needed to load up GTK etc.?
<quant> mcurran: system settings - desktop effects
<Daskreech> mcurran: alt+F3 -> Configure window behaviour
<mcurran> yeah, I don't have that option, so your talking about the compiz-fusion plugins, okay.
<Daskreech> quant: I can't really answer that. Depends on how much RAM you have free
<quant> Daskreech: 2 GB
<Daskreech> but if it loads up then you should be ok
<Daskreech> That should be fine
<Daskreech> around 700-900 MB would be worrisome
<mcurran> I have glxgears running in the background constantly as my internal cube visual, and that doesn't even effect my computer performance much
<quant> Daskreech: well not 2 GB free, 2 GB total
<Daskreech> it's not a benchmark
<Daskreech> never has been and still will not be
<Daskreech> just happens to be a tightly coded GL app that's pretty common
<mcurran> I was wondering on how I could add a different texture for the fire particles with the paint fire plugin, I want it to look like little burning 0's and 1's (binary), and make them green.  I think it would look pretty cool
<Daskreech> quant: I know. That should be fine
<Daskreech> 1GB should be fine to run apps in a KDE or GNOME evironment
<Daskreech> stands to reason that at worst case running both of them at the same time would take 2GB :)
<quant> Daskreech: :)
<quant> Daskreech: just installed and ran it... loads up almost instantly
<Daskreech> That's what I would expect
<Daskreech> 1GB should notice some slow down
<quant> Daskreech: now if only I find that Kate is a good replacement for Bluefish ... :) but I doubt it has the HTML capabilities
<Daskreech> 2GB wouldn't even bat an eye unless you opened another X server and ran a full GNOME session over there ... just to run filezilla
<Daskreech> quant: What does that mean? A html renderer?
<shane4ubuntu> quant bluefish is very nice
<quant> Daskreech: bluefish has forms for tags etc.
<quant> shane4ubuntu: I love it...
<shane4ubuntu> quant: I have gotten away from bluefish moreso, since I started using a drupal web site, not much html any more.
<quant> shane4ubuntu: I don't write that much html, but it pops up often
<quant> shane4ubuntu: (the need to write some)
<shane4ubuntu> quant yep, understood, every now and then I mess with html code, but less now days, I still keep bluefish around.
<quant> shane4ubuntu: on a kde system?
<shane4ubuntu> quant yep, why not, works fine, it is a little slow loading, compared to kate, I use kate for a lot of bash stuff
<quant> shane4ubuntu: yes, of course
<shane4ubuntu> kate is nice, but I don't think it has the html stuff that bluefish caries, does do syntax highlighting
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: didn't mean to bump you out!  You know more of kates capabilities than I do. :)
<quant> shane4ubuntu: yeah, but bluefish is like dreamweaver, only with no renderer :) but the main thing is I can load it up under kde when I need
<quant> shane4ubuntu: ha... I don't think so :)
<shane4ubuntu> quant: yep, runs fine under kde, no prob
<Daskreech> quant: that was Quanta
<Daskreech> !info quanta
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev-kde3): web development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 2548 kB, installed size 6168 kB
<quant> Daskreech: yeah, I know Quanta... might give it another try (along with Kompozer)
<Daskreech> which has been unfortunately not been given love like it had in the 60's
<shane4ubuntu> kompozer was always my favorite, quanta was, hmm, confusing
<quant> well I can always run dreamweaver under wine... which I, luckily, don't need to
<quant> editors + kompozer and quanta is all I need
<Daskreech> I really wish someone would do a proper FOSS HTML5 IDE
<shane4ubuntu> I did find that kompozer messed with my coding, I like it neat, and kompozer doesn't.
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: that would be nice.
<Daskreech> That would be a) sweet and b) the worst thing to happen to Flash since Elop
<quant> shane4ubuntu: that's why I always love my own written html the most
<shane4ubuntu> quant: yes, but there are somethings that kompozer was good for, tables, I really hate coding tables.
<quant> Daskreech: not very knowledgeable about html 5, unfortunately... just don't need to be at the moment
<shane4ubuntu> course bluefish does those pretty well too if I remember
<quant> shane4ubuntu: ah, but that's where bluefish shines :) tables...
<quant> shane4ubuntu: yup :)
<shane4ubuntu> only thing I really know about html5 is that video and audio tags became standard, very nice!
<quant> Daskreech: elop... hm :)
<quant> Daskreech: good night, nokia, if you ask me :)
<Daskreech> quant: it's HTML4 plus actions and a few new first class citizens
<quant> Daskreech: thought so, that's why I'm not bothered a lot at the moment with it
<Daskreech> quant: We shall see. They may be craftier than it seems on the surface
<Daskreech> quant: it's more semantic to be synergystically buzzworthy
<quant> Daskreech: personal opinion - sad to let go of 15 years or so of work on own stuff... personally I liked symbian
<Daskreech> It's the most capable phone os on the market
<quant> Daskreech: would be nice to see a foss fork of it... don't know what the licences in question are
<quant> and then a true foss smartphone
<quant> thanks for chat and help, all, good night
<_Sophia_> ;3
<Daskreech> ha ha :)
<Daskreech>  hi
<_Sophia_> hi ;o
<_Sophia_> if anyone said anything to me last night, i was totally afk socializing ;o
<Daskreech> totally
<_Sophia_> yes, totally =P
<Daskreech> How are you?
<iszak> So I just installed kubuntu, been using ubuntu previously and I installed the restricted drivers for my HD 5970 however, when I try and go into the administration view and enter my password (done so about 20 times, used konsole and logged in with same password and it worked) it won't work, solutions?
<Daskreech> iszak: the admin view? what are you clicking on?
<iszak> Daskreech: well in the menu you have catalyst control centre and one with (Administration)
<iszak> I need the Administration one which runs as SU AFAIK to setup my 3 displays, because atm they're all a clone of the first monitor
<Daskreech> iszak: try kdesu whatever
<iszak> Daskreech: KRandKTray? tried it, no luck.
<iszak> ohh cool kdesu
<Daskreech> I thought you were running the   Driver control panel
<iszak> new command thanks Daskreech, let me try.
<iszak> Daskreech: I tried kdesudo -u iszak amdxdg-su -c amdcccle and that worked but it wasn't in admin mode AFAIK
<Daskreech> what?
<iszak> what don't you understand..?
<Daskreech> just kdesudo amdcccle
<Daskreech> that shoudl be enough I think
<iszak> well I c+p the command used by the shortcut
<iszak> but i'll try that
<iszak> perfect, thank you
<iszak> Anyone had kind of slugish performance with ATI HD 5970 in Kubuntu?
<iszak> it says ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5670] when it's HEMLOCK 5970
<Daskreech> what does?
<joeb_> hi all .. question .. i have a touchscreen laptop .. i was running gnome the other day and i notice that it runs tsconf .. i installed kbuntu and tsconf isnt working .. any  ideas on how to fix ?
<Daskreech> tsconf?
<DarthFrog> This really ticks me off.   I've just rebooted into Kubuntu (was playing a game in that other OS) and the GNOME equivalent of KWallet has just popped up and said "An application needs to access the ?wallet?" and asks for my password.  But it won't tell me which application is seeking authentication!  Simplifying things is one thing but thats a security issue!
<frogonwheels> DarthFrog: that was a problem with kwallet too - It seems to have improved some though.
<DarthFrog> Grumble.  Not improved enough.
<frogonwheels> DarthFrog: umm.. you're talking about gnome stuff though..
<frogonwheels> or are you now grumbling about kwallet?
<DarthFrog> yeah, I know.  Which puzzles me.  Why is a GNOME app asking for authentication?  And which app is it?  Obviously, it's one I launched at some time in the past that needed priviliges but I don't know which one.
<Daskreech> don't give it access
<Daskreech> it will complain I suppose
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Yes, but that's besides the point.
 * Daskreech asks permission to speak in this frog conversation
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: That's fine, you've identified yourself. :-)  The point is, the app didn't.
<Daskreech> or at least you are not made aware if it did
<DarthFrog> Which, in effect, is the same thing AFAIC.
<Daskreech> Yes but it's a much easier fix if it is the latter
<DarthFrog> I think I figured it out.  There were a bunch of CouchDB processes running, that I've never seen before.  So I uninstalled all the couch packages. :-)
<DarthFrog> I used to teach an introductory Linux class and I always told my students that one of the best indicators of the health of your system is your perception of it.  Once you get to know your system, what's running and how it's running, you'll quickly be able to tell when something's wrong and what it might be. :-)  I followed my own advice here.
<Daskreech> Somewhat true
<Daskreech> depends on how personal the computer is
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> im trying to install this thing called SWF Tools and in the install readme kind of file it advices to do ./configure but then it returns an error that you need zlib
<surunveri> like
<surunveri> ERROR:
<surunveri> You need zlib to compile swftools
<surunveri> and then there's this zlib website but it says that it's not related to some linux zlib
<surunveri> :D
<frogonwheels> surunveri: did you install the zlib -dev package?
<surunveri> no
<surunveri> shuold I ?: D
<surunveri> i guess it's  too diffclt
<_Sophia_> lol sexism on #ruby o_O
<frogonwheels> surunveri: you probably should.  it's not taht hard. just use your fav package manager to do it.
<frogonwheels> zlib*-dev  it will be ..
<the_dan_yes> Hello
<the_dan_yes> I'm running 10.04.2 LTS with 2.6.32-29-generic
<the_dan_yes> x86_64
<the_dan_yes> it looks like the kernel config is set up to build the intel aes-ni module
<the_dan_yes> but i don't see it in the /crypto folder for my running kernel
<the_dan_yes> is there an easy way to build that module without doing a full kernel recompile?
<susundberg> easy.. well there is no gui for that
<susundberg> but are you sure you are missing the module -- aka modprobe 'module name' says it is not found?
<susundberg> and the program whatever you are trying to use says its missing a module (or cannot find device or similar)?
<the_dan_yes> ah
<the_dan_yes> it seems to load when i say modprobe aesni-intel
<the_dan_yes> thanks :)
<the_dan_yes> is there any way to tell whether it's being used by dm-crypt?
<the_dan_yes> oh... it's an x86 module...
<the_dan_yes> is that going to cause a problem on x86_64?
<susundberg> afaik you should not be able to load that if that would be the case
<the_dan_yes> okay cool
<the_dan_yes> thank you
<susundberg> np
<xxmmaann> hi
<_Sophia_> hey, i'd like to enable wobbly windows but it won't enable o_O
<xxmmaann> hi can you help me i have a error when try to play youtube in totem media player __GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<valorie> perhaps your graphics card can't do that effect, Sophia?
<_Sophia_> i have an NVIDIA 9600 GT card
<xxmmaann> can you help me please?
<_Sophia_> so i need to enable the card, maybe?
<valorie> xxmmaann: I don't know anything about it -- have you tried googling the exact error message you get?
<valorie> it's been years since I used totem
<xxmmaann> yes
<valorie> try xine or vlc, I guess
<xxmmaann> i use totem for watching youtube video
<valorie> Sophia, you could try running jockey
<valorie> !jockey
<howtoo> Hello, has anybody been able to successfully connect to an IMAP server running at MS Exchange 2010? I only get an error saying socket connection time out
<valorie> silly bot.....
<valorie> !imap
<ubottu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<valorie> the bot doesn't know about jockey, but you just run it in the console
<_Sophia_> o.o
<_Sophia_> how do i do that? =P
<valorie> how do you run something in a console?
<valorie> well, for something simple like this, probably the easiest thing is to use the Kmenu
<valorie> search for jockey, and choose run jockey
<valorie> normally, I just use Konsole
<tsimpson> you can just run it from the application menu, under system -> hardware drivers
<valorie> but you won't need that for this
<valorie> cool, I didn't know that
<_Sophia_> o_O
<valorie> I use the cli when I know what I'm doing
<valorie> so much quicker
<tsimpson> yeah, but some people don't live with at least one terminal open constantly ;)
<valorie> right
<_Sophia_> since switching to kubuntu i just leave the terminal open
<_Sophia_> o_O
<valorie> the more I use it, the more likely I am to have multiple tabs in konsole
<tsimpson> I use Yakuake
<valorie> I was going to try that in my netbook
<valorie> but it opens with f12
<tsimpson> you can configure that to whatever
<valorie> netbook goes to f10
<valorie> ah, I didn't see how to do that
<_Sophia_> lol restart necessary for driver, brb
<tsimpson> on the right hand side on the bottom of the yakuake window there are 3 buttons, the middle one opens the settings where you can configure the shortcut, or use system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> global keyboard shortcuts
<tsimpson> select yakuake from the list, and change it there
<_Sophia> i hath  returned =)
<_Sophia> wait what
<_Sophia> lol
<_Sophia> jockey made it work
<_Sophia> thanks =)
<valorie> cool!
<bigjools> Riddell: (or anyone) where do I report crash bugs about the packages in the backports PPA?
<Peace-> bigjools: i guess there is not support for that
<bigjools> not asking for support, just for somewhere to file bugs :)
<bigjools> since these packages will form the basis of natty I presume
<Peace-> backports are packages that are not supported
<bigjools> I know
<Peace-> so = no bugreport *i guess*
<Peace-> not sure 100% , maybe 80%
<Peace-> xD
<bigjools> someone must surely care about plasma crashing?
<Peace-> bigjools: distro version ?
<bigjools> backports PPA on top of maverick
<Peace-> bigjools: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maverick-backports/+bug/653619
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 653619 in maverick-backports "Please back port Evolution 2.32 to lucid LTS and maverick" [Undecided,New]
<Peace-> bigjools: i guess this ... ubuntu-bugs
<Peace-> ubuntu-bug
<Peace-> on terminal
<valorie> they know about the crashing
<bigjools> valorie: thank you
<valorie> I get updates on the bugs daily
<valorie> lol
<bigjools> Amarok is bailing out too (and taking plasma with it), do they know about that? :)
<valorie> yes
<bigjools> excellent
<bigjools> do you know the bug id?
<valorie> oh, let me search my email
<bigjools> thanks muchly
<valorie> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258706
<ubottu> KDE bug 258706 in general "Plasma crash in [QString, KIconEffect::fingerprint, KIconLoaderPrivate::makeCacheKey, KIconLoader::loadIcon]" [Crash,New]
<Peace-> bigjools: i am on natty...
<Peace-> with kde 4.6.1
<Peace-> doesnn't crash
<Peace-> dunno :S
<bigjools> thanks valorie
<valorie> you are most welcome
<bigjools> valorie: do you know the Amarok one too? :)
<valorie> now that I have my laptop working again, I'm going to upgrade the netbook to natty
<valorie> bigjools: that's the ssame one
<bigjools> Peace-: different environments can provoke bugs differently
<Peace-> valorie: it's alpha...
<Peace-> bigjools: well... kernels is different
<valorie> sure, but right now I don't need the netbook for anything important
<Peace-> valorie: xD
<valorie> I guess maybe I shouldn't tempt fate
<valorie> but oh, I want to!
<bigjools> ah valorie, I have a different amarok bug it seems
<bigjools> something to do with it scanning the collection
<Bars245> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<valorie> that's weird
<valorie> you can run amarokcollectionscanner while amarok isn't running
<valorie> and check the XML output
<valorie> you might have some corrupt files, tags, etc.
<valorie> doesn't usually cause crashes though
<valorie> what version of amarok?
<valorie> probably 2.4, if you are running backports
<valorie> hmmm
<bigjools> valorie: 2.4.0 yes.  I'll try the separate scanner, but it was fine under whatever version maverock had.
<bigjools> maverick even
<bigjools> yeah repeatable error when I hit "rescan collection"
<valorie> amarok has it's own release schedule
<valorie> not tied to Kubuntu, or KDE
<Riddell> bigjools: here  https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<bigjools> Riddell: thanks :)
<valorie> sorry riddell, I was sure he had the same bug as me
<valorie> :-)
<bigjools> Riddell: BTW, it's funny how many people are trying out Kubuntu now they've seen Unity :D
<bars245> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<robbiethe1st> Hey guys, I've got a weird problem: With kwin(compositing disabled) or compiz running, I'm getting little 'jerks' or dropped frames in my 3D rendering. without -any- window manager, the jerks go away.  How should I try to troubleshoot this?
<robbiethe1st> I've got a 3D problem with Kwin/compiz and -not- with no WM running: http://robbiethe1st.afraid.org/images/linux/20110317_002.mp4
<_Sophia> what should i use for rar and zip files? o_O
<_Sophia> i'm thinking 7zip for zip stuff, but i have no idea about rar files
<skramer_> _Sophia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/p7zip-rar
<robbiethe1st> _Sophia: If you install 'unrar', the default opener will open rar files.
<robbiethe1st> Same with zip files, but it won't need anything special
<_Sophia> what *is* the default opener? lol
<robbiethe1st> ark
<_Sophia> oic
<_Sophia> i don't really like the look of ark
<_Sophia> i assume there are alternatives?
<robbiethe1st> erm, depends on what you want - I tend to use it directly or indrectly(through right-click extract here), or just use tar via the terminal for tar.gz and .bz2 files
<_Sophia> um, also
<_Sophia> i extracted the pdf from the rar and now the pdf is in the downloads folder, and i'm viewing it from dolphin
<_Sophia> for some reason dolphin doesn't want to let me drag the pdf onto the desktop
<robbiethe1st> Well, with KDE, you have two options for the desktop: One's the "widget dashboard", which allows you to put widgets but not files on it
<ua2> hello eveybody
<robbiethe1st> Including that window that's up in the upper left that's a "folder display widget"
<robbiethe1st> You can ciertainly put the files in that
<ua2> does anyone know how tu use pidgin on kubuntu please, thank you?
<robbiethe1st> ua2: "sudo apt-get install pidgin"?
<robbiethe1st> Just install iyt
<ua2> <robbiethe1st>you mean pidgin  work  on kubuntu also?
<robbiethe1st> Uh, yea...
<ua2> ok thank you
<robbiethe1st> Just so you know, the only real difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu and Xubuntu is just the default desktop
<masese> does anyone know how to install ZTEMT USB modem on kubuntu 10.04?
<robbiethe1st> It -will- have to install the GTK libraries, but you can run KDE apps on Gnome and GTK apps on KDE
<robbiethe1st> Fortinately, it will do it all for you
<ua2> by the way , iam searching also for synaptic on kubuntu, is there equivalent?
<_Sophia> o_O
<robbiethe1st> Uh, install "synaptic"
<ua2> i've alson install synaptic?
<robbiethe1st> Or, kpackagekit is the equivalent if you want something different
<robbiethe1st> That's the "default" one
<ua2> should i install synaptic?
<robbiethe1st> If you want. It's up to -you-
<robbiethe1st> See, that's the thing about Linux - You don't have to choose between A or B - you can have either or both
<robbiethe1st> Just because your desktop looks different doesn't mean you have to give up on Firefox, or any other app you want to use
<ua2> you mean there's no possibility to install beside konsole?
<robbiethe1st> Open kpackagekit?
<_Sophia> lol robbiethe1st
<robbiethe1st> It's in the main menu somewhere
<_Sophia> like 99% of what i used to use in windows is available o_O
<_Sophia> +everything is faster and more customizable :D
<robbiethe1st> And most everything else can be run through Wine.
<robbiethe1st> Heck, even FurMark works!
<_Sophia> i still dunno how to get the pdf onto the desktop though x.x
<robbiethe1st> Erm, don't you have a window up in the upper-left built "into" the desktop?
<robbiethe1st> Drag it into that
<_Sophia> yes
<_Sophia> already tried that
<_Sophia> won't let me ;o
<ua2> <robbiethe1st>thank you
<robbiethe1st> Are you sure it's not already there?
<robbiethe1st> scroll up/down and see
<_Sophia> scroll up/down?
<ua2> annother question please, do you know why i can not use youtube?
<robbiethe1st> ua2: Install flash?
<_Sophia> the 'desktop folder' only takes up a tiny bit of space o_O
<robbiethe1st> It's "flashplugin-installer"
<ua2> witch flash?
<_Sophia> ua2, there's a package that installs flash with some other stuff
<ua2> ok
<_Sophia> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<_Sophia> or something like that
<robbiethe1st> _Sophia: Yes, you can change the size or make the entire desktop to the traditional icon-desktop
<robbiethe1st> "flashplugin-installer"'s what you want for just flash
<_Sophia> well yes, but i'm saying that the folder is the default size
<ua2> so i have just to put on konsole, apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<_Sophia> sudo apt-get
<ua2> and tha's all?
<_Sophia> i think o_O
<ua2> _sophia>yes thank you
<robbiethe1st> ua2: ye, that works
<_Sophia> since i can't drag+drop
<_Sophia> what other options do i have? could i send to trash and get it onto the desktop that way?
<robbiethe1st> _Sophia: The Desktop folder is "/home/*username*/Desktop"
<_Sophia> okay
<_Sophia> so can i move it without using terminal or what? :p
<robbiethe1st> Yea,
<robbiethe1st> I'm not sure why drag+drop won't work
<_Sophia> no idea either
<robbiethe1st> But you can always open up a second dolphin window to that folder
<_Sophia> i'll look it up and see if there are any common reasons
<_Sophia> and i'm one step ahead of ya :P
<_Sophia> yay
<_Sophia> now it's in the desktop folder >_<
<robbiethe1st> Yes
<_Sophia> but i can't put it in the general desktop, outside of the folder? ;o
<robbiethe1st> If you want the entire desktop to be "windows-like", you have to change a setting
<_Sophia> well
<_Sophia> i like the idea of desktop folders
<_Sophia> like i can put all my programming stuff into one
<_Sophia> but i would also like to be able to move files around easily
<robbiethe1st> You can also add multiple widgets , size-shape them
<robbiethe1st> click on the little yellow-orange icon in the upper-left
<ua2> oes anyon know if i can use kopete for yahoo messenger?
<robbiethe1st> Er, right
<robbiethe1st> *upper-right
<_Sophia> add widgets?
<ua2> <robbiethe1st>you think i can?
<robbiethe1st> Sure, if you want
<robbiethe1st> ua2: No clue. Pidgin does
<ua2> ok, but why i put my pssword , it doesn't work?
<_Sophia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopete wiki sez yes :)
<ua2> don't know, why, anyway thanks a lot my sympatic peaple
<_Sophia> o_O
<_Sophia> *sympathetic?
<_Sophia> lol
<_Sophia> um, anyhoo
<_Sophia> i think i should look for an alternative pdf reader to adobereader, since it is supposedly very bloated
<_Sophia> any ideas?
<robbiethe1st> um
<robbiethe1st> Okular?
<bars245> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bars245> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<user_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_Sophia> robbiethe1st, okular is the default ;d
<_Sophia> i don't really like it =)
<archam> bulgarian
<archam> skype for kubuntu 10.04
<archam> help mi
<Peace-> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<_Sophia> lol peace
<Peace-> !bu | archam
<_Sophia> those auto-snippets are useful :D
<Peace-> !bulgarian | archam
<Peace-> -.-
<_Sophia> o.o
<_Sophia> did it work? if not, maybe it's bul
<archam> да оваче немога да я инсталирам тая програмка
<Peace-> !ru | archam
<ubottu> archam: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_Sophia> could someone please help me with doing this?: http://toranbillups.com/blog/archive/2010/09/01/How-to-install-Rails-3.0-and-Ruby-1.9.2-on-Ubuntu
<_Sophia> i'm sort of stuck :/
<susundberg> at which point?
<_Sophia> um
<_Sophia> trying to install  RVM 1.0.1
<_Sophia> i already dl'd  and extracted it, but i'm clueless beyond that
<susundberg> But there is instructions on that page you pasted?
<susundberg> :O
<susundberg> No idea why they are installing rybu 1.8.7 and later ruby 1.9.2 though
<susundberg> and there does exists some rails package on the package manager also .. "rails-ruby1.8 - MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development "
<susundberg> (though seems like its not 3.0)
<_Sophia> o_O
<susundberg> this seems like more sane instruction: http://www.web2linux.com/05/installing-rails-3-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<_Sophia> susundberg, idk how to install the RVM part, i'm stuck at 'extract the contents ... finished'
<_Sophia> i'll look  at that too :/
<susundberg> oh you mean the "tar xvzf rvm-1.0.1.tar.gz" instruction?
<susundberg> its supposed to be run in konsole
<susundberg> you might want to read some linux primer before continuing on that instruction
<_Sophia> i  did run it in konsole
<_Sophia> x.x
<susundberg> and the problem is ?
<susundberg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal <- might be usefull if you are not familiar with linux
<_Sophia> 'cannot open, no such directory' :l
<_Sophia> which makes me think i don't have the extracted file in the right place
<_Sophia> x.x
<susundberg> you see the tar command is to extract the package
<susundberg> and yes, the file is not on the directory you are in
<susundberg> please read the help.ubuntu.com page for basic instructions
<_Sophia> i don't understand this line: extract the contents and cd into the extracted directory when finished
<_Sophia> o_O
<Alonea> anyone know of a temp fix for the brightness issue until the real fix comes out?
<Alonea> _Sophia: extract basically means unzip in windows world. cd means change directory
<_Sophia> i know what extract does :L i've had to do it in windows, and with kubuntu
<Alonea> _Sophia: so unarchive it and go into it. What are you trying to do hun?
<_Sophia> well, what i did is extract it but kept it in the same folder (downloads)
<_Sophia> could that be the problem?
<Alonea> _Sophia: what is it? I just got here
<_Sophia> here, sec
<_Sophia> http://toranbillups.com/blog/archive/2010/09/01/How-to-install-Rails-3.0-and-Ruby-1.9.2-on-Ubuntu
<_Sophia> apparently i pretty much have to do this stuff
<_Sophia> and i can't use  sudo when installing gems lol
<susundberg> why not use the instructions i googled for you
<susundberg> at least to me it seemed quite much more sane
<susundberg> no installing first older version and then newer version
<susundberg> i mean is there any particular reason to use _that_ instruction?
<Alonea> susundberg: she is brand new to linux. its only been a day or two so a little patience. now...
<Alonea> _Sophia: are you needing rails and ruby for development or something?
<_Sophia> well  susundberg, both require the installation of RVM, which can get a little complicated (from my POV)
<_Sophia> Alonea, yes o_O  I'm a Ruby, soon to be RoR developer
<_Sophia> is the main reason i switched to Linux, there's like no support for Windows users in the Ruby or Rails community
<susundberg> yes but the one you are originally using is twice as long :)
<_Sophia> X_X
<_Sophia> well, i guess i prefer it because it is self-contained. it is entirely possible that if i installed a part a different way that it wouldn't work with the rest of the things i'm trying to install.
<Alonea> ok, that guide is pretty simple. lets get rvm and go from there
<Alonea> _Sophia: it doesn't matter where the extracted folder is, though I would not stick it in Downloads, but somewhere else in your home directory for safe keeping in case you need it again
<susundberg> Alonea: do you have any idea why to install first ruby 1.8 and then ruby 1.9
<susundberg> ?
<_Sophia> both are needed for different reasons, susundberg
<_Sophia> some code is still 1.8.6 or 1.8.7, and some is the newest 1.9.2
<Alonea> susundberg: nope. never done ruby, would just open up kpackagekit and install all that stuff after the rvm step
<pider55> Can anyone help me to get rid of the ugly login screen on my computer, after installation of the Nvidia card driver, the login screen changes to not so nice screen!
<_Sophia> realistically, both are needed
<_Sophia> pider55, how did you install your drivers? jockey?
<susundberg> Alonea, http://www.web2linux.com/05/installing-rails-3-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Alonea> _Sophia: ok, install rvm using your guide, do rest using his. its all good.
<pider55> by addisional driver in Kubuntu 64 b
<susundberg> i have also only heard of ruby on rails before .. but afaik usually newer version replaces the older version and older might be needed only to for some speciall case where some library is not updated ..
<_Sophia> susundberg, ruby and ruby on rails are two different things
<_Sophia> Ruby is a language, and Rails is a development framework
<_Sophia> so yes, it's best to have the newest version of Rails, but for the language Ruby, a lot of code is still in 1.8, since 1.9 is pretty new
<Alonea> echo -n 100 /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCDD/brightness...love how this doesn't fix my brightness because the scale is all messed up. so tempted to just rip out powerdevil and anything else related to power.
<_Sophia> o.o
<_Sophia> i haven't tried to adjust brightness yet =P
<_Sophia> oh, i've thought of a good way to troll people with settings.  I should make sliding bars on a logarithmic scale
<_Sophia> =)
<Alonea> _Sophia: with "max": brightness I struggle to read the screen.
<_Sophia> oh really?
<_Sophia> my brightness hasn't really changed at all
<_Sophia> using a laptop?
<Alonea> _Sophia: my scale is messed up, it goes from dark, to dim, to dark, to dim, to slightly les dim.
<_Sophia> so it's not smooth going from different windows?
<_Sophia> your pixels become a bit overexcited? >_>
<_Sophia> i'm sure there's some way to reduce the total range of light ;o
<Alonea> _Sophia: like the scale from 0% to 100% is what I mean, in the brightness settings
<Alonea> _Sophia: its not black at 0% and very bright at 100%
<_Sophia> oh, so too bright?
<_Sophia> :/
<Alonea> _Sophia: it jumps around as you go up and there is no "bright", just dim
<_Sophia> weird
<Alonea> _Sophia: well its an issue that will be fixed in a month, but this is killing me
<_Sophia> X_X
<_Sophia> what will fix it?
<Alonea> _Sophia: kubuntu people will fix it. not sure what broke it
<_Sophia> lol
<Alonea> _Sophia: kernel or power software i would say
<_Sophia> oh
<_Sophia> sure it has nothing to do with rendering settings?
<Alonea> _Sophia: yes
<Alonea> _Sophia: my screen is all the same brightness across.
<_Sophia> weird
<Alonea> _Sophia: basically the commands that would raise the backlight dont work right
<_Sophia> oh
<_Sophia> huh
<_Sophia> so it looks dull?
<_Sophia> also, found a much easier way to install the RVM thing =) :
<Alonea> _Sophia: yeah, screen is very dim and hard to see
<_Sophia> http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/rvm/install/ option 1, it just installs from github :D
<_Sophia> (github is a central site and repository for Ruby/Rails developers)
<pider55> _Sophia, did you get my answer
<_Sophia> um, what minute =)
<_Sophia> must have missed it Monsieur ;3
<pider55> _Sophia by addisional driver in Kubuntu 64 b
<_Sophia> additional driver?
<_Sophia> i'm not sure how you installed it
<pider55> yes
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<_Sophia> jockey worked fine for me, and NVIDIA has a reputation of just working with Linux
<_Sophia> hi BluesKaj and apachelogger =)
<_Sophia> i'm trying to install Rails and stuff
<_Sophia> running into a little bit of difficulty ;d
<BluesKaj> Hi _Sophia
<pider55> _Sophia: I do not know what jockey is, but I try to find out
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, using kpackagekit to install ?
<Alonea> *cackles* I ripped out some software, rebooted, scale is still messed up, but it at least has max brightness as one of the things now. yay. I can see!
<_Sophia> jockey should be default right guys? o_O
<_Sophia> also, BluesKaj, no :/
<_Sophia> supposedly i have to   do all this complicated stuff -_-
<BluesKaj> pider55, jockey is the graphics installer in system settings / applications / additional hardware
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, for apps like ruby on rails etc it's best to use the packagekit , easier to search for the right apps needed
<_Sophia> http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/rvm/install/ i'm failing horribly at doing this (i'm trying to do it through github)
<_Sophia> i'll try that at the same time =/
<pider55> _Sophia: I do not know what jockey is, but I try to find out
<_Sophia> system settings / applications / additional hardware
<_Sophia> lol
<BluesKaj> pider55, I just told you ,
<_Sophia> here:
<_Sophia> computer/system settings / applications / additional hardware/ jockey
<_Sophia> that's the path
<_Sophia> >_>
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, I see you're catching on :)
<_Sophia> o_O
<_Sophia> sorta? i guess?
<_Sophia> i retain information well
<pider55> I used -system settings / applications / additional hardware when I installed my Nvidia driver, and my login scren truned ygly, I do not know how to fix it
<_Sophia> the bunny here keeps trying to bite my calves :I
<_Sophia> neurotic little thing
<_Sophia> i'm going to try the RVM install again, and if i can't do it i'm requesting halp ;o
<_Sophia> ~/.bash_profile <= what is that?
<BluesKaj> _Sophia,RVM ?
<_Sophia> Ruby Version Manager
<_Sophia> but  i'm  thinking i may not need it
<_Sophia> (or i'm telling myself that, because downloading it is a bitch)
<_Sophia> o_O
<_Sophia> !cake
<_Sophia> lol the bot doesn't know about cake?!?!??!?!?
<_Sophia> does the bot know happiness?
<_Sophia> !happiness
<_Sophia> [07:10] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about happiness
<_Sophia> =(
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, do a search in the pckgkit and ccheck out the list that pops up
<_Sophia> none of them are the RVM i'm talking about
<_Sophia> i'm going to try to skip installing it though =)
<BluesKaj> ok one more thing _Sophia , have you enabled the repositories in the packagekit , like canonical partneers etc , some of them aren't enabled by default due to legalities
<_Sophia> um?
<_Sophia> how can i check to see if i have? :D
<_Sophia> i don't recall doing so
<BluesKaj> that gives access to more applications
<_Sophia> i see, well that is important to find out then >.<
<_Sophia> BluesKaj?  ;d
<BluesKaj> kmenu/ applications/system/kpackagekit
<Alonea> !pi
<_Sophia> i have 3 things unchecked
<_Sophia> deb cdrom release amd64 , deb maverick backports , deb maverick partner
<_Sophia> does having any of those three checked hold back kpackagekit at all? >_>
<BluesKaj> enable them, _Sophia
<Alonea> _Sophia: these are all the repos that have stuff like mp3 codecs and such as well. first thing I do when I install ubuntu systems is enable those
<BluesKaj> and _Sophia , for media apps and supported libs , I would investigate medibuntu
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | _Sophia
<ubottu> _Sophia: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<_Sophia> media apps? x.x
<BluesKaj> and we can't forget kubuntu-restricted-extras , dunno if that was mentioned yet
<BluesKaj> like codecs etc
<_Sophia> kubuntu-restricted-extras is like the first thing i did lol
<_Sophia> i think i installed flash using that?
<_Sophia> or something right after that
<_Sophia> for *some reason*, it isn't accepting my pw and letting me enable those three things in settings =I
<BluesKaj> minmize kpackagekit , there's probly a dialog box asking for your pw , for some reson it opens behind the kpackage kit's GUI or in the taskbar only...sems like bug
<BluesKaj> seems like bug to me
 * BluesKaj pounds on the "a" key again
<BluesKaj> aaaaaarrrrgh
<CryojenX> Hi, I'm wondering what would be a decent tool to back up my entiire system, not just my home directory, I tried doing it once with Deja Dup but on trying to restore from a backup the attempt killed my system. I'd just hate to have to reinstall every package on my system in case of  a crash
<_Sophia> i'm going to put off installing rails for a while, it seems to come with headaches
<bars245> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_Sophia> instead, i'm going to tweak gedit to be more like textmate =D
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, gedit?
<_Sophia> gEdit
<_Sophia> text  editor? x.x
<BluesKaj> kate is the default editor in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> gedit is the gnome default editor, comes with gnome bagage
<_Sophia> i know
<_Sophia> but gEdit came installed with kubuntu
<_Sophia> and is closer to textmate, according to others o_O
<BluesKaj> gnome desktop=ubuntu. kubuntu (kde) desktop =kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok, it's your choice
<BluesKaj> gedit doesn't come with kubuntu, somebody told you to install it
<anon1> hello?
<Peace-> anon1: hi
<anon1> just checking this out
<Peace-> xD
<CryojenX> Hi, I'm wondering what would be a decent tool to back up my entiire system, not just my home directory, I tried doing it once with Deja Dup but on trying to restore from a backup the attempt killed my system. I'd just hate to have to reinstall every package on my system in case of  a crash
<_Sophia> uh BluesKaj, you sure? :D
<anon1> doesn't ubuntu already come with backup software?
<_Sophia> and i know the difference between gnome and kde
<_Sophia> i researched the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu before choosing kubuntu :p
<CryojenX> i may have overlooked it
<shane4ubuntu> CryojenX: honestly I use a tar script, works nice, there is a how to on the forums if you are interested.
<CryojenX> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, you could be right , but gedit isn't a native kde app , maybe I removed it during one of my gnome purges . I do that occasionally:)
<_Sophia> o_O
<_Sophia> now i'm trying to figure out how to make ruby1.9.2 default
<_Sophia> since i have 1.8.7 installed, it takes it as default =(
 * BluesKaj installs ubuntu-desktop occasionally to see what's happening on the darkside :)
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, it's the stable version , the dev versions aren't included in the repositories unless you add the ruby development repository aka a ppa
<_Sophia> 1.9.2 is stable
<BluesKaj> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<_Sophia> i accidentally installed 1.8.6 or w.e when doing the default install
<_Sophia> i would imagine 1.9.2 is supported o_O!
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, the default in the repos appears to be 1.9.1
<_Sophia> oh
<_Sophia> i need 1.9.2 :P
<_Sophia> but i did somehow install 1.8.6
<_Sophia> -_-
<_Sophia> i am uninstalling right now
<_Sophia> though
<FloodBotK1> _Sophia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Sophia> sudo apt-get remove ruby
<_Sophia> lol
<_Sophia> now i can figure out how to install just 1.9.2, hopefully =)
<BluesKaj> !aptoncd | CryojenX
<ubottu> CryojenX: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<BluesKaj> CryojenX, this app doesn't save your config files , unfortunately
<CryojenX> oh
<CryojenX> i can use deja dup for the config files
<CryojenX> at least the personal ones
<ybellaros> ff
<mharmant> haha
<mdupre> bande de blaireaux
<mharmant> alcoolique
<mdupre> ca marche
<mdupre> ce soir on veut de l'alcool
<BluesKaj> !fr | mharmant mdupre
<ubottu> mharmant mdupre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mdupre> OK
<mharmant> let's drink
<mdupre> wouhou
<_Sophia> o_O
<_Sophia> can i have help getting my headphones to work? :)
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, open a terminal and type alsamixer, make sure that your line outs are not muted (a M in the ctrl box means muted), use the M key to unmute or mute, , use the arrow keys to navigate and increase /decrease the volume.
<_Sophia> okay, sec =)
<suad> !amarok
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<suad> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<suad> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Sophia> it won't let me run alsamixer
<_Sophia> maybe i don't have it? :(
<Alonea> _Sophia: you should have it.its installed by default
<Alonea> _Sophia: you know about tab complete in the terminal? type in alsa, and press tab
<Alonea> _Sophia: you might have to press tab a couple times, but you should see a list, one of which is alsamixer
<CryojenX> thanks for the help, backup is now speeding along
<_Sophia> sec o_O
<Peace-> _Sophia: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/17/plasma_howto-throw-ball________.gif
<_Sophia> thanks Peace :D
<Peace-> _Sophia: M to activate
<Peace-> arrows to move
<_Sophia> O_O
<_Sophia> still have to figure this out :P
<_Sophia> it says i have alsamixer
<_Sophia> cuz i put in whereis alsamixer and got a path x.x
<Alonea> _Sophia: should be able to type in alsamixer and press enter. what happens?
<_Sophia> i executed it from within Konsole
<_Sophia> is in the same window
<_Sophia> um, found headphones
<_Sophia> they're muted by default
<_Sophia> but now i am in the box above them and only one of the two characters is highlighted
<_Sophia> which makes me feel like i messed something up :/
<_Sophia> item:  Headphone [on, off]
<_Sophia> what? :S
<Alonea> _Sophia: well, the headphones can't be on and off at the same time
<_Sophia> certainly
<_Sophia> i figured out how to fix that
<_Sophia> but how to increase volume? :/
<_Sophia> < > left right up down are not working
<Alonea> _Sophia: arrow up
<_Sophia> x.x
<_Sophia> what
<_Sophia> O_O
<FloodBotK1> _Sophia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Sophia> nou!
<Alonea> _Sophia: left and right arrow keys go between the different channels, up and down increases/decreases volume. M mutes and unmutes
<_Sophia> huh
<_Sophia> OH
<_Sophia> i'm using m to select
<_Sophia> duh
<_Sophia> sec -_-
<FloodBotK1> _Sophia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Sophia> lol still failing :/
<Alonea> umm..press ESC and start over, you may have done something else
<_Sophia> okay
<Alonea> _Sophia: better?
<_Sophia> question, if i just go into alsamixer and use the up arrow, it should work, right? :/
<_Sophia> because it isn't doing anything
<_Sophia> numpad  up arrow isn't doing anything either
<macs> hi all
<macs> need a litle help... new around here...
<Alonea> _Sophia: do  you have numlock on or something?
<_Sophia> lol
<_Sophia> lets find out :P
<_Sophia> don't think so >.<
<Alonea> macs: can't help if you don't as a question
<macs> just installed op and i`ve created a new user
<macs> but i would like to change it and to tell the truth... google does not really helps about this... :)
<Alonea> macs: change the username to a different name?
<macs> yes, with configs... group and all
<macs> username only i guess
<_Sophia> Alonea, the up arrow increases the volume on other things, but not for headphones O_O
<Alonea> _Sophia: is there a MM under headphones? are headphones plugged in?
<_Sophia> above headphones is 00
<_Sophia> and they're plugged in, also USB ;o
<_Sophia> :S
<Alonea> _Sophia: usb is finicky. I could get the mic on my headset to work, but not the headphones
<_Sophia> X_X
<_Sophia> my computer knows the headphones are there though
<Alonea> _Sophia: hell they are finicky on windows for me as well
<Alonea> _Sophia: same.
<_Sophia> they are an option for me in phenom or whatever it is called
<_Sophia> when you choose priority for sound
<_Sophia> was the first thing i did, to try to fix headphones x.x
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, with alsamixer open in the terminal , f4 , then increase the volume on the capture ctrls , that should be your usb headphone vol ctrls
<BluesKaj> navigate to the capture ctrls
<_Sophia> increase the volume of capture, capture 1, and capture 2?
<_Sophia> capture has volume but 1 & 2 do not
<BluesKaj> yes _Sophia til you figure out which is the USB
<_Sophia> well i'm listening to music, but i dunno if that will cause any problem with figuring it out =)
<_Sophia> i always listen to music >_>
<_Sophia> i increased the volume of capture 1 and 2
<_Sophia> now what?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: see, why can't I plug in headphones, get sound from those and have mic work and have linux automatically mute the speakers. This used to work in linux years ago, but not anymore. whether it be usb or non usb
<BluesKaj> then increase the capture vol, _Sophia
<Snapux> holaa
<_Sophia> capture was on 100 before i increased capture 1 & 2 to 100
<Snapux> me gustaria pasar de ubuntu a kubunti pero..
<Snapux> me hago un lio
<Alonea> Snapux: english only in here. what language?
<BluesKaj> check the HP volcontrol or switches if there are any
<Snapux> okis
<Snapux> ok
<Alonea> Snapux: !es
<Snapux> spanish
<Snapux> ok
<Snapux> ;)
<Alonea> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, open another terminal and do, sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> Alonea, do the same
<_Sophia> okay o_O
<Alonea> BluesKaj: ok
<Alonea> BluesKaj: do I need to reboot now?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: my built in mic also would not work before as well, will this fix it?
<BluesKaj> Alonea, dunno, it should just work
<BluesKaj> Alonea, laptop ? yes it should
<Alonea> BluesKaj: yeah, the built in mic would not work before. will have to test here in a moment
<Alonea> BluesKaj: still going through speakers instead of headphones
<Alonea> BluesKaj: doesn't even seem to register headphones now. lemme reboot. brb
<BluesKaj> getting rid of pulseaudio doesn't fix all audio problems, I'm afraid , but it sure helps in a lot of cases
<BluesKaj> USB headphones can be problematic on (k)ubuntu, that
<BluesKaj> 's whay I prefer the miniplug variety
<Alonea> BluesKaj: well, its registerings as Logitech USB, but no sound from it
<_Sophia> ;o?
<BluesKaj> Alonea, lsusb ?
<Berenbet> Hey, I want to make another user, but I can't! I press the button Create on Users and it dont do anything!
<Alonea> BluesKaj: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:0a0c Logitech, Inc. Clear Chat Comfort USB Headset
<_Sophia> what did i miss? :/ the window looked like i was still logged in but nothing was happening :s
<Alonea> BluesKaj: what even stranger is the volume control on the usb headset works...for the speakers
<BluesKaj> Alonea, try the capture volume ctrls is all I can suggest , try this to see if you're getting any audio at all, speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<Alonea> BluesKaj: I gotta go to a different building here for class, so I gotta go for a short bit
<Alonea> BluesKaj: no longer have those. I have 2 tabs now
<Alonea> BluesKaj: HDA Intel and Logitech USB
<BluesKaj> Alonea, f4 in alsamixer
<Alonea> BluesKaj: well, I am not getting sound from headphones and I would rather get that working
<quant> hi, when I'm scrolling a window in firefox the flash video gets totally torn and messed up - using kubuntu 10.10, kde 4.6, proprietary ati driver, adobe flash
<Alonea> quant: try chrome? had issues with ff on here, but then I have a lowly netbook
<quant> Alonea: same thing in rekonq
<Alonea> quant: rekonq actually works and does things??? *is shocked*
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, open a terminal again and try this , a gui should pop and you can configure that , then you'll need to reboot. sudo gstreamer-properties
<Alonea> ok, brb folks
<quant> any ideas, please?
<_Sophia> this = , ? O_O
<BluesKaj> quant, default flash from flashplugin-installer or one you compiled or installed from the adobe site?
<quant> BluesKaj: default proprietary flash
<BluesKaj> quant, run sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer , it should update your version , remove it and install the latest one
<_Sophia> uh BluesKaj, music  is broken =/
<BluesKaj> or remove it
<_Sophia> also i have no idea what you're telling  me to do o_O
<quant> BluesKaj: ok, doing it
<_Sophia> BluesKaj the command you gave doesn't work o_O
<pider55> Can anyone help me to get rid of the ugly login screen on my computer, after installation of the Nvidia card driver, the login screen changes to not so nice screen!
<quant> BluesKaj: same thing... no change
<quant> BluesKaj: it does work with effect off, though... but I want effects on
<ChrisGagnon> pider55: see http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<BluesKaj> _Sophia,  do you mean , sudo gstreamer-properties ?
<_Sophia> yes
<_Sophia> doesn't work
<_Sophia> will try one more time :/
<pider55> ChrisGagnon: I have tried that but, cannot find :etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<raamee> hi
<_Sophia> BluesKaj : sudo: gstreamer-properties: command not found
<raamee> I am new to IRC,so you are moree techies?
<BluesKaj> sorry _Sophia , is your USB headphone plugged in ?
<BluesKaj> make sure it is
<ChrisGagnon> did you install initramfs-tools? 'sudo apt-get install initramfs-tools'
<pider55> no; i will try that
<_Sophia> yes it is o_O
<_Sophia> so now  what? :)
<pider55> ChrisGagnon: thanks very much!!
<Alonea> ok back
<ChrisGagnon> pider55: np :)
<_Sophia> :/
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, run lsusb , and you can then derive from that info for a driver since it's classed as a capture device. I bet you got a cd with it for installing the device on windows , or windows auto installed the driver when you first plugged in the headphones
<_Sophia> i *did* have a  CD
<_Sophia> though i doubt i have it now
<_Sophia> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 006 Device 006: ID 046d:0a0c Logitech, Inc. Clear Chat Comfort USB Headset Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c517 Logitech, Inc. LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b
<_Sophia> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<_Sophia> k lol, now what :)?
<BluesKaj> whatwas the output from the lsusb command , just paste the audio one ,not the others
<_Sophia> Bus 006 Device 006: ID 046d:0a0c Logitech, Inc. Clear Chat Comfort USB Headset
<BluesKaj> aha _Sophia looks like you need pulseaudio for that , sudo apt-get install pulseaudio padevchooser paman
<_Sophia> -_-
<_Sophia> sigh
<_Sophia> why did i uninstall it then :(
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, that's about all Ican advise at this time
<_Sophia> okay
<_Sophia> well
<_Sophia> reinstalling it
<_Sophia> what then? :I
<FloodBotK1> _Sophia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> I din't know your HPs were USB, they're a diff kettle of fish  than I'm used to
<_Sophia> i said they were USB in front of you before =P
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, check the apps in the kmenu, not sure exactly where the PA manager GUI is located , and try to set things up from there .
<_Sophia> PAmanager? ;o
<BluesKaj> Pulse Audio manager
<_Sophia> 'Pulse Audio Manager' has 0 results
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, yeah , but I thought USB would be less complicated
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, look in the kmenu ?
<_Sophia> am looking for it in settings
<BluesKaj> look in system or even media
<_Sophia> isn't in Phonon
<Alonea>  BluesKaj: I had the same (i think) headphones as her, so I gotta put it back too?
<BluesKaj> BBL , gotta go do some errands etc
<BluesKaj> Alonea, yeah
<surix16> Hi.. I am using kde4.5.1. How much GB has to be downloaded to upgrade to 4.6?
<_Sophia> how much GB will it take, you mean?   O_O
<friese> should be less than 1
<friese> dont exactly know
<_Sophia> lol Alonea :/
<_Sophia> i'm sure the differences in size are public knowledge :P
<surix16> _Sophia: yeah.. How much Gb? or in mb?
<surix16> _Sophia: Why because my net connection doesnot have high bandwith support!
<_Sophia> http://www.kde.org/info/4.5.1.php ; http://www.kde.org/info/4.6.1.php
<_Sophia> o_O
<_Sophia> google is your fwend :3
<Alonea> BluesKaj: I read something somewhere where they recompiled the kernel with usb audio support and it all worked, but then there was no date on this
<_Sophia> well i've made my speakers work again
<_Sophia> but headphones are still earmuffs :l
<_Sophia> maybe i can change headphone volume level from command line? :)
<Alonea> _Sophia: they are very comfy earmuffs though
<_Sophia> sorta ;o
<karim__> salut tlm
<blackplague1347> Has anyone installed Firefox 4 on their system? I'm trying to do so, but can't seem to figure out how.
<Alonea> blackplague1347: download from ff website, unarchive, click on the executable and there ya go
<blackplague1347> Alonea: Executable?
<Alonea> blackplague1347: yes, let me see what the filename is for ya. one sec
<blackplague1347> Alonea: Sure. Thanks.
<Alonea> blackplague1347: its just called "firefox" its a shell script.
<blackplague1347> Alonea: I opened it. That's it? It's installed?
<Alonea> blackplague1347: its precompiled. you may want to add it to your KMenu with the Menu Editor
<blackplague1347> Alonea: What should the command be? Just "firefox"?
<tsktsk> I have tried a million different ways to stream vlc to my website. ive searched the hell out of google and docs for vlc. i can display it locally, and i see its streaming as a .bin file but i cant get it to play on my site.. anyone else had this problem ?
<Alonea> blackplague1347: just give it the full path to that firefox file and it should work
<blackplague1347> Alonea: Wow, thanks so much. I was trying to follow these instructions https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Installing Firefox on Linux, which wouldn't work. I was literally bashing my head off of my desk out of frustration.
<Alonea> blackplague1347: yeah, I MUCH prefer getting firefox from them. not the repos
<blackplague1347> Alonea: I would have settled for FF4 from the repos if I could have found it, but I couldn't. Actually, while we're sort of on the subject, is there an easy way to update the package lists in KPackageKit?
<tsktsk> i have tried metafile director or embedding vlc stream on website but none has worked! any ideas??
<Alonea> blackplague1347: they should update all the time, but realize that FF doesn't control the repo. So it doesn't have the latest software for some things
<BluesKaj> _Sophia, alt+f2 paman, see what pops up.
<Alonea> blackplague1347: under my settings I have it update daily
<blackplague1347> Alonea: Sorry, wrong choice of words on my part. I meant refresh, not update. As in, fetch the package lists.
<Alonea> blackplague1347: Go to Software Updates and click the button at the top
<Alonea> blackplague1347: the "Check for new Updates" button
<blackplague1347> Alonea: Ah, okay. Thanks. I haven't used KDE much, so a lot of this is new to me.
<Alonea> blackplague1347: same, it doesn't help they keep changing the UI every few months it seems.
<blackplague1347> Alonea: Yeah. I changed to the "oxygen" theme because text always looks better on a dark background. This was all well and good until I installed and opened up Eclipse. I can't read anything. The syntax highlighting doesn't work very well with the dark background.
<Alonea> blackplague1347: haven't loaded up my Eclipse yet
<blackplague1347> Alonea: I just installed it today. Still using the Galileo release. Guess they don't update the repos much? Either way, while it was downloading I used Kate to do my coding and it was very nice looking.
<Alonea> blackplague1347: I always get Eclipse from their website. its same as FF. you don't have to "install" it
<KeyKay> hello, where can I find (working) mail-notifier plasmoid?
<Siegfried> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yare> alguien habla español
<areichman> !es | yare
<ubottu> yare: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<max_sme> @yare
<Macer> hm. is there a way to get these printers set up without running systemsettings as root?
<Macer> it seems as though the printer module requires root in order to configure a network printer
<u19809> Hi all I have this logitech dinovo keyboard that regulary does not detect key presses or key releases cause heavoc in my typing . Is there a fix for this ? I run Kubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<Macer> is there a way to update the flash player in rekonq?
<Macer> it was working for a while but of course with adobe's weekly update of flash player (which has no tangible improvements) it has stopped working
<majster> hello ;)
<Macer> is there no way to do it?
<Macer> i know there is a ff plugin but i would rather stick with rekonq than have to install ff (which i am not too fond of)
<Macer> rekonq's flash player was working good :( now it doesn't work at all
<areichman> Macer: I don't know about rekonq but when I was using konqueror I would download the plugin from adobe, extract the .so file (I think it's libflashplayer.so) and put it in one of the places konqueror would look for plugins
<areichman> you could download a new version of the plugin whenever you want and just replace the .so
<Macer> areichman: any idea where i keps the?  will see if i can do that
<areichman> where what is kept?
<Macer> the .so for the plugins for rekonq
<areichman> Macer: I can't find a plugin settings section in rekonq but I'd guess it uses the same settings from konqueror
<areichman> I use /home/aaron/.mozilla/plugins/
<areichman> konqueror checks the firefox plugins directory. so give that a shot
<Macer> i never installed mozilla ;)
<Macer> so i don't have a .mozilla dir
<areichman> I don't usually either, I have to create the directory manually
<Macer> wow that sucks heh
<Macer> ok i will give it a shot
<areichman> even if the directory doesn't exist, it's one of a few hardcoded directories in konq where it looks
<areichman> haha, there are a ton of other places it'll look. If you have konqueror the list is in the plugins section of the settings dialog. I just use the firefox ones in case I need to install it later for something.
<Macer> well. i'll be damned
<Macer> that worked :) thanks
<areichman> welcome. Enjoy.
<jessica_> Hello, i'm trying to upgrade from a pre-release kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10.  I selected normal releases, but when trying to upgrade, I get an Error "Could not calculate the upgrade".  How can I fix this?
<areichman> jessica_: did you try upgrading to the release version of 10.04? Upgrades in general can be difficult and upgrading from a pre-release even more so
<jessica_> areichman: yes i went from 8.04 today to 9.10
<jessica_> from 9.10 to 10.04
<jessica_> but I had the pre-release option checked
<jessica_> I think that is screwing it up, but how would I correct this?
<areichman> I'm not sure. Usually when you're running a pre-release and an update comes out you're prompted to install it. I take it that isn't happening?
<jessica_> actually yes, when I selected Normal Release, it did come up asking me to upgrade
<jessica_> But then I get that error when it's organizing the packages to install
<areichman> I'm not sure to fix that. I usually do clean installs to avoid things like that. I'm impressed you made it from 8.04 to 10.04
<areichman> is a clean install an option for you?
#kubuntu 2011-03-18
<jussi> jessica_: are you certain you went to 10.04?
<jussi> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jessica_> 10.04.2 LTS
<jessica_> It's probably the pre-release packages that are preventing it.  I don't suppose there is a way to downgrade?
<areichman> not that I've seen
<yask> hi
<yask> can somebody help me why my internet work slow in ubuntu while using morzilla
<yask> ???
<areichman> yask: it's not slow in other browsers?
<yask> no
<yask> only in morzilla firefox
<yask> in chrome and konquere it works fine
<_Sophia> OHAIIIIIIIIIIII
<_Sophia> o_O
<areichman> hello _Sophia
<rimvis> how can i register my nick?
<rimvis> becouse in one of the channel i need nick...
<areichman> rimvis: you register a nick with NickServ
<areichman> http://www.afterdawn.com/tech_support/answer.cfm/can_i_register_my_nick_on_an_irc_network
<areichman> that link will show you how, I don't know how to type it in here without it actually happenin
<areichman> happening
<rimvis> ok i am register and identify but i still get errr
<rimvis> ] Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<areichman> rimvis: what channel?
<_Sophia> hi areichman :D
<rimvis> in freebsd channel
<areichman> or, what network? I think that NickServ is on a per network basis
<areichman> oh, that sounds like it's still on freenode, no?
<rimvis> ok i spend the problem thanks :)
<Macer> well. the flash seems to work great
<Macer> 64bit flash too :)
<dustin> anyone around for a Tor installation question if so could ya pm me or something please.
<james147> !ask | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dustin> i just did ask the question? what you mean
<james147> ok then:
<james147> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dustin> "ive downloaded tor now afew times but im not sure how to find it: and it says it needs to be compiled and i dont know how to do that, and i got a seperate client that needs tor to run "TORK" and thats about it.
<james147> dustin: where did you download it from?
<dustin> from this program tork it claims that it needs it so i did dl it and it claimed it was suppose to dl and install so i done that and it claimed to have compiled it for me but i still dont see the program anywhere. ill look again thou
<james147> dustin: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<dustin> okay lemme read on it a min then 1sec i still need to find the place where the file is to compile it thats proveing quite a chore i mean i found afew hints with the find command but thats it
<james147> dustin: most things that auto compile other things tend to do it in /tmp
<dustin> okay found it in the folder james, i keep getting a error thou when i try to sudo to it to install like that page u gave me and it gives me this error whats it mean : E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<james147> dustin: make sure you dont ahve another packagemanager open/runnin
<dustin> hmm i had one open awhile ago lemme try again.
<dustin> thank worked james its installing those things it said from that link and i got the java one just for the heck of it. im glad you folks can help with stuff like this. i very well might stick it out with linux :)
<dustin> now i got all those files required to do this.
<Scunizi> On boot after the desktop comes up the system asks for a password again.. would that be for network manager?
<Nata> may be is gtk program
<Nata> check your startup program at system settings/startup program and see
<james147> Scunizi: its most likly the network manager if you have wifi
<james147> Scunizi: you can setup the network manager to store the passphrases in an unencrypted file which will stop it asking
<Scunizi> james147: how do you do that?
<james147> Scunizi: manage connection > other
<Scunizi> I'll look.. thanks
<Scunizi> Ok.. made the switch.. another topic.. I installed cairo dock.. on boot 2 instances load and I have to kill one of them.. I've not been able to find the "start on boot" switch to turn one off. (If that's even the issue)
<Scunizi> Unless it's loading the non-opengl version and the opengl version at the same time.. it ends up I have to shift+alt+F12 to re-activate opengl and get rid of the black box around everything cairo related.
<ader10> When I click an image in Konqueror, a preview inside the conqueror window pops up displaying the image. How can I get this action with the keyboard?
<ader10> When I press enter, the image opens in gwenview (which I don't want right now)
<c2tarun> which network manager does kubuntu 10.10 have? What are my other options for n/w managers?
<Do_Sanga> ok i was here other day
<Do_Sanga> and taled to peace about wifi
<Scunizi> c2tarun: it uses network-manager .. another option would be wicd
<Do_Sanga> that dont work
<Do_Sanga> i tried it
<james147> c2tarun: kubuntu uses network-manager :p with kdes widget front end, there is also the gnome front end (nm-applet) or you can use wicd (will remove network-manager)
<c2tarun> james147, Scunizi, there is a problem in kubuntu the network-manager is not detecting DSL connections. I think its problem with n/w manager because DSL connection is just wrking fine here. Should I change my n/w manager?
<c2tarun> s/here/in ubuntu/
<c2tarun> I want to change my n/w manager in kubuntu, the problem is there is no internet there in kubuntu, I also ubuntu installed on my system, how can I install the new n/w manager in kubuntu? please reply
<c2tarun> james147, ping what were you saying about nm-applet?
<james147> its the gnome front end to network manager (in the networkmanager-gnome package i think)
<c2tarun> james147, the biggest problem is I cannot access internet from kubuntu, :( how can I install anything there?
<Do_Sanga> everything works fine on mine just wifi
<dustin> can anyone explain to me how to compile from gnome i.e desktop enviro?
<ralnaemi> I installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu. When my computer starts up, the KDE login screen appears, and when I login I'm only presented with Konsole. Any ideas what's wrong?
<doleyb> ralnaemi: did you pick a failsafe session in the kdm menu?
<robbiethe1st> Would anyone mind taking a look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10569583
<m5> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ct529> hi guys, I cannot play asf files on kubuntu 10.10 .... I googled and searched but did not find a solution
<ct529> can anyone help me?
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tm_T> ct529: does those help?
<ct529> Tm_T: why mp3?
<Tm_T> ct529: it's irrelevant detail, see those links
<ct529> Tm_T: ok! :-)
<ct529> Tm_T: nope, no solution
<Daskreech> _Sophia: up?
<joao2fs> bom dia
<php5engineer> ct529, have you tried to type "asf" in KpackageKit? Have you tried to search google for "ubuntu asf"?
<ct529> php5engineer: that is obvious, since I said in my question that "I googled and searched" :-)
<php5engineer> After a little research I have found "Aviplay AVDI/AVS/WMF Player" and xmm2-plugin-asf
<ct529> php5engineer: it does not work
<ct529> php5engineer: at least on my installation
<ct529> php5engineer: if you want to try here is the stream http://www.radioitalia.it/radio/streaming.php
<ana_> hi
<ana_> I trying to install Pixum software in lubuntu but I have an error
<Daskreech> What's the error?
<ana_> one moment please
<ana_> I translate into english xD
<ana_> Failed to execute child process "/ home / ana / Pixum / Pixum" (No such file or directory)
<php5engineer> ct529: I have click on the Play with Flash Player and it worked for me. If you want to play namely asf stream, try to find a link to stream, not a web page
<ana_> sorry, that error appears when try to lauch application
<ana_> the install runs without errors
<ana_> any solution?
<php5engineer> ana: I have see two solutions: use general ubuntu version or try to find soft simular to Pixum
<ct529> php5engineer: I do not understand .... where did you click?
<ct529> php5engineer: there is no flahs player streaming ....
<ct529> php5engineer: well, there is a flash commercial on the left, but that is not the stream
<php5engineer> Possibly, it is not a stream, but I can hear the radio using this link. If you want to play this radio with audio player, I give you a hint: audio players do not understand links to a web pages. You need to specify a link directly to a stream. Try to add in xmm player link to mms://89.202.214.2/66360a73-2b6d-483e-ae7e-29eee545d37c or mms://89.202.214.2/7b4612b1-d02e-49d7-a8b3-c1f0f33efcd5 stream
<ct529> php5engineer: oh I see what you mean .... I will try that way
<ana_> no problem
<ana_> I solved my problem
<ana_> bb and thanks
<Fripon> Hi ! I modified keys in /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc but changes are ignored, did I miss something?
<isoko> hello, i'm having trouble with chromium and flash, i'm getting "The following plugin crashed" i've tried installing/reinstalling adode-flashplugin or flashplugin-installer or the plugin at the adobe website but it still crashes
<new> hi.. need help restoring kde 4.4.5 plasma
<new> anyone can help?
<Peace-> new: ?
<Peace-> new: what's the problem
<new> peace i acidentally quited plasma taskbar, the one who has kde launcher and programs that are minimized in.. its just nigthmare.. impossible to do fix it
<Peace-> new_:
<Peace-> new_: ALT F2 plasma-desktop
<new_> can i restore it somehow by terminal to load kubuntu taskbar or whatever its called to a previous state( didnt restarted pc after a mess)
<mbnoimi> where can I find man pages directory?
<sponzor> hi. i have problem with resoloution. i cant set resolution beyond 1024. i haave ati card x1600
<noaXess> hey
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<noaXess> is there a tool to set a specific window eg. to a resolution of 1280x800? i need that to only record that window with recordmydesktop.. and the end resolution should be 1280x800
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> noaXess, hi....interesting question, but what about the resolution of the playback device?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: to big ;) fullhd.. and i want just record a window, not all the desktop.. so i need to set the windo to the correct resolution and select this window to record
<noaXess> and the prob is also, i have two monitor.. and if a just record.. i record all the monitors ;)..
<BluesKaj> 'noaXess, , my point is that the playback device will change the res somewhat depending on the aspect ratio and the device's native resolution
<noaXess> BluesKaj: but in recordmydesktop i can select just a window. ..and the the en res. will be like that windo
<noaXess> w
<BluesKaj> noaXess, are you sure ?
<noaXess> yesss..
<BluesKaj> noaXess, , maybe if you fool around with the windows setting by rioght clicking on the titlebar then, advanced ,/special windows settings or application settings you%C01what you want
<BluesKaj> oops , you can set what you want
 * BluesKaj checks the KB batteries , again
<noaXess> BluesKaj: i got it
<noaXess> take gimp, create a image 1280x800 and place the window inside ;)  HA
<BluesKaj> ahh, never thought of gimp , noaXess , seldom use it , i use picasa for photos etc
<c2tarun> is there any pluggin to download youtube videos?
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, youtubedl  I think
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: youtubedl still works?
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: its not in repo
<BluesKaj> afaik it does
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, sorry youtube-dl
<BluesKaj> there's also clive for other video as well
<quant> hi, dragon player seg faults when I try to open a wmv video (kde 4.6.1, kubuntu 10), anyone help, please?
<quant> kubuntu 10.10*
<Daskreech> quant: Probably phonon.
<Daskreech> Try mplayer>?
<quant> Daskreech: I'll go try that now
<quant> Daskreech: how about vlc?
<Daskreech> sure
<Daskreech> that should go as well
<quant> Daskreech: ok, works well, but I would like to getdragon working in the future as well... I'll wait for updates
<c2tarun> quant: try bangarang as well, its small and good player :)
<quant> c2tarun: vlc it is for now ;-)
<quant> ok, my other question - flash gets torn apart while I scroll the brower window (adobe flash + proprietary ati driver) - anyone, please?
<kps_foo> quant: that happens with me too, I still haven't found a solution
<Daskreech> quant: I'm pretty sure it's just the backend choking on something in the wmv. The VLC backend for  Phonon will probably make it work fine
<kps_foo> quant: I too have the propietary ATI driver
<quant> Daskreech: any ideas about that flash thing, please? you seem to know everything that I ask
<c2tarun> kps_foo: I have ati graphic card as well, but not facing any such problem
<kps_foo> c2tarun: I dunno, facing this problem in Chromium as well as Firefox
<Daskreech> I'd open the Flash settings and turn off hardware acceleration
<Daskreech> That's if I ran flash
<kps_foo> Daskreech: ok, I will try that
<c2tarun> kps_foo: I have two ubuntu(64 bit) and kubuntu(32 bit) and both are working fine (I use firefox in both)
<kps_foo> c2tarun: ubuntu works fine for me too
<Daskreech> ATI using fglrx ?
<kps_foo> Daskreech: yeah
<Daskreech> that was @c2tarun
<c2tarun> yup
<c2tarun> Daskreech: ^^
<quant> Daskreech: trying to get to settings... sec
<Daskreech> kk
<quant> Daskreech: for some funny reason "settings" is greyed out
<kps_foo> Daskreech: the settings option is grayed out when I right click on a youtube video :(
<kps_foo> I found a solution, try disabling the desktop effects, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10023107
<kps_foo> that solves the problem for me
<quant> kps_foo: yes, that's an option, but one that I'm not willing to choose :)
<kps_foo> quant: yeah, you are right, without desktop effects life is too boring...
<quant> Daskreech: still greyed out... stupid as it is
<quant> funny how the flash ads etc. don't break, only the flash videos
<quant> ok, tried another flash site (not youtube.com) and that doesn't break
<quant> direct rendering and vsync... would that possibly have anything to do with this?
<Daskreech> quant, kps_foo: You can temporarily disable Desktop effects with alt+shift+F12
<Daskreech> If you are playing a game or something else that global use of OpenGL either breaks or hampers it you can turn it off for a few minutes and turn it back out without opening any settings
<quant> Daskreech: yes, thanks... that'll suffice for games, but I'm hoping to find a better solution for youtube (using it too often)
<Daskreech> Switch it HTML5? :)
<quant> Daskreech: had that idea, yeah... I'll try to find that option on youtube
<quant> Daskreech: thanks again for all the help
<Daskreech> Sure :)
<kps_foo> Daskreech: yeah thanks
<[mors]> do you know huge mem leaks in kmix ?
<[mors]> ps shows "3796 user       20   0 1753m 1.5g  19m S   29 18.6 221:58.01 kmix"
<[mors]> 1.7g of used memory ! using 99% cpu whenever I change volume
<Daskreech> [mors]: Known bug should be fixed partially in kde 4.6.2 and hopefully squashed in KDE 4.7
<[mors]> hum, how can I backport ?
<[mors]> built binaries somewhere ?
<Daskreech> What KDE do you have installed?
<quant> [mors]: I think the latest KDE is 4.6.1, but check it out, you can get 4.6.1 installed through an official kubuntu ppa
<[mors]> 4.5.1 :/
<[mors]> hum, there's a ppa, right !
<Daskreech> [mors]: You can look in the topic for links
<quant> [mors]: ppa can be found on the official kubuntu site (click on kde 4.6 banner)
<[mors]> thank you !
<Daskreech> You are welkome! :)
<[mors]> btw, another issue. I still cannot connect to a dynamic wep wireless network while I can with gnome network manager
<[mors]> you kow anything about it ?
<Daskreech> Use the Gnome Network manager then
<[mors]> I am using it yes :p but kde's should work too
<[mors]> kde's has all the options but fails to connect
<Daskreech> There are a few (rapidly diminishing) things that Gnome's Network manager can do since it's quite a few years older than KDE's which is about a year old
<Daskreech> If you need those things then feel free to use what works but please file a bug. Should be on feature parity (hopefully KDE will have more functionality) very soon
<[mors]> and what about easily connecting to my 3g network using my phone as modem ?
<Daskreech> Agreed, GNOME being able to do more than KDE is a perversion of Justice and perception :-D
<elijah> How can I show my users home directory desktop  on my visual desktop?
<[mors]> gnome's nm gives a simple 2 step wizard: country + operator
<quant> elijah: add the desktop folder widget and go to options and select your home folder
<Daskreech> [mors]: http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/ might be interesting for you
<elijah> quant: very nice, thanks!
<quant> elijah: np
<_Sophia> hi Daskreech :D
<Daskreech> Hello _Sophia :) How are you?
<_Sophia> not bad, i must say
<_Sophia> but i still have to fix my headphones and install Ruby stuff today >.<
<Daskreech> _Sophia: I thought you did ruby stuff waaaaaaaay long ago
<Daskreech> !info rails
<ubottu> rails (source: rails): MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.5-1.1 (maverick), package size 11 kB, installed size 60 kB
<_Sophia> lol
<_Sophia> apparently the install process to make everything smooth is way more complicated
<Daskreech> what counts as smooth?
<_Sophia> just installing by packages results in compatibility issues
<_Sophia> well, i don't think i can directly install 1.9.2 via package
<_Sophia> the newest one in the repository is 1.9.1
<Daskreech> ?
<_Sophia> and i need 1.9.2 to use Rails 3
<Daskreech> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 120 kB
<_Sophia> o_O
<_Sophia> right
<_Sophia> if i install that
<_Sophia> it installs Ruby 1.8.6, not 1.9.2 like i use/need
<Daskreech> ah
<Daskreech> _Sophia: try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pratikmsinha/ruby192+bindings
<_Sophia> o_o
<_Sophia> where did you find that?
<Daskreech> http://www.humbug.in/2010/launchpad-ppa-for-ruby-1-9-2-and-some-ruby-bindings/
<_Sophia> hum
<_Sophia> i was going to follow some vid i haven't seen yet :P
<_Sophia> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmWYZVUln4E
<_Sophia> of course, that is for ubuntu
<_Sophia> but they're pretty close >.>
<_Sophia> Daskreech, it keeps failing Q_Q
<_Sophia> says i'm not root :l
<Daskreech> _Sophia: you put sudo at the start?
<_Sophia> yes ofc
<Daskreech> is it a one line error?
<_Sophia> i understand that using 'sudo' means admin privileges or w.e o_O
<[mors]> quant: can't find the ppa link.... :(
<Daskreech> _Sophia: sudo = Super User Do
<_Sophia> lol
<quant> [mors]: hold on
<Daskreech> _Sophia: if it is a one line error can you paste it here
<Daskreech> otherwise pastebin the whole output
<quant> [mors]: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6
<_Sophia> was two lines
<_Sophia> but i'm not pastebinning it ;d
<Daskreech> Ok
<_Sophia> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<Daskreech> that will work as well
<Daskreech> _Sophia: Do you have kpackagekit open?
<_Sophia> no, sec
<Daskreech> no it's ok :)
<_Sophia> k
<Daskreech>  if it was open it would cause that problem
<Daskreech> You don't have another install going on at the same time?
<_Sophia> no o_O
<_Sophia> i have another konsole open
<_Sophia> to alsamixer
<_Sophia> is that the issue?
<Daskreech> hmmm
<FloodBotK1> _Sophia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> no it's only installs that would block it like that
<[mors]> quant: thank you !
<quant> [mors]: np
<_Sophia> FloodBotK1: Please don't interrupt; use http://www.youtube.com to occupy yourself; don't use interruptions as a plea for attention.
<_Sophia> >_>
<Daskreech> I'd log out and back in to see if it's something you did and forgot
<_Sophia> X_X!
<Daskreech> _Sophia: Easier than me trying to figgure out which processes you hve running
<_Sophia> okay
<_Sophia> will restart in a little bit
<_Sophia> installing some torrent software so i can download this Supertramp album in FLAC =)
<_Sophia> i forget
<_Sophia> what is the keyboard shortcut for konsole? o_O
<DarthFrog> /away
<dan2> hey guys, I'm getting GL based artifacts every so often esp. on natty
<dan2> they show up all over the screen
<Pranav_rcmas> I made the mistake ofI made the mistake of installing the new Qt 4.7.1 SDK beta over an existing installation of Qt 4.7.0, in Ubuntu. I want to remove all traces of 4.7.0. I'd like to know how I can do this. Assistance please? installing the new Qt 4.7.1 SDK beta over an existing installation of Qt 4.7.0, in Ubuntu. I want to remove all traces of 4.7.0. I'd like to know how I can do this. Assistance please?
<Pranav_rcmas> Sorry about that :S
<Pranav_rcmas> I made the mistake of installing the new Qt 4.7.1 SDK beta over an existing installation of Qt 4.7.0, in Ubuntu. I want to remove all traces of 4.7.0. I'd like to know how I can do this. Assistance please?
<BluesKaj> Pranav_rcmas, open your package manager an type Qt in the search then highlight each entry that shows as "installed", i'm sure you'll the right one to remove ,. I prefer the Mon package manager for this kind of package search.
<BluesKaj> find
<BluesKaj> Muon package manager , Pranav_rcmas
<Pranav_rcmas> BluesKaj, thanks, will try that
<Guest20254> hi
<Guest20254> ive been trapped in windows hell since 95 and finally escaped lucky me
<Guest20254> anyone here
<james147> Guest20254: quite afew people ^^
<james147> Guest20254: most only respond when questions are asked hoever
<Guest20254> no one talking
<Guest20254> im noob to linux world and love it
<Guest20254> m$ sucks
<Guest20254> im a programmer so i can help here
<james147> Guest20254: This is a support channel, not a discussion channel, its tends to say quite unless someone ahs a questions
<Guest20254> i c
<Guest20254> any talkie rooms
<genii-around> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Guest20254> ive been at paltalk voice and can appreciate text rooms
<james147> Guest20254: #kubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest20254> thanks i will check iut out
<Guest20254> it wont go
<[mors]> hi again
<[mors]> why are "additional addresses" dropdown in network manager's vpn config dialog grayed out ?
<[mors]> or rather, the list where I would input addresses ?
<[mors]> and why can't I add routes ?
<[mors]> join #kde
<[mors]> whopps .sorry
<skfin> :)
<arbitrary> I'm not sure how to determine if my ethernet port is borked. I ask here because the port belongs to a Kubuntu system (9.10)
<genii-around> arbitrary: What is it doing or not doing, etc that makes you think it has some issue?
<arbitrary> Well, this is a rescued computer, some parts of it nonfunctional. I know the destination works, because I've hooked that up to other things previously. However, connecting the other computer (a WinXP box, unfortunately), and Kubuntu results in no acknowledgement from either of them.
<genii-around> arbitrary: Has the box had adapters pulled out or put in ? The system keeps a list and old ones no longer existing still have name eth0 for instance reserved, new ones get bumped up in number.
<arbitrary> genii-around: Nothing physical has been changed. The only known damage to the box is a bashed firewire port.
<genii-around> arbitrary: Does command of: lspci| grep Ether                produce a line of output with the adapter name?
<arbitrary> Claims existence of an ethernet controller
<genii-around> arbitrary: OK. So then: sudo lshw -C network                  and then look for the line which starts: configuration               and if a driver is loaded for it, there will be in that line someplace the name of it
<genii-around> If nothing like "driver=somename" in configuration line then it may be something like a problemmatic one needing special driver massaging like some Broadcoms, etc
<arbitrary> autonegoti=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 - etc.
<[mors]> something really weird happened
<[mors]> had flash 10.2 installed (it has hw accel for video) and kde 4.6.1, using nvidia drivers 260. Went to youtube saw a video and closed the browser tab midway. Flash froze that last frame in that position of the computer screen and whenever I move something black over that region that last frame overlays the black parts !?!
<shane4ubuntu> ?
<shane4ubuntu> [mors]: that is a weird crash
<shane4ubuntu> try in the konsole: top  and see what is hung up?
<shane4ubuntu> probably npviewer.bin?  or something similar
<genii-around> arbitrary: So it looks like it should be able to work on a physical level. Hardware is seen and driver is loaded. Does: ifconfig eth0     show a line beginning with: inet addr:     which shows an IP address after it?
<[mors]> not a crash
<genii-around> [mors]: Yes, I've seen that a few times too but not able to repeat it consistently
<arbitrary> No. This may be because I'm not attempting to connect to the net. It does claim a HWaddr
<[mors]> no process was alive with flash loaded. Even after logging off the frame persisted until I restarted X
<[mors]> genii-around: workaround for me, reinstall flash 10.0
 * shane4ubuntu is very contented with Chrome, and no flash issues.
<[mors]> 100% repro rate here
<[mors]> happens with opera and chrome
<arbitrary> genii-around: Want me to pastebin the exact output?
<shane4ubuntu> file bug report if you can reproduce it.
<genii-around> arbitrary: Is the machine hooked to something like a dhcp server which will give it a number?
<genii-around> arbitrary: No pastebin needed yet :)
<shane4ubuntu> [mors]: that is really odd, I have never had an issue with chrome and flash, there was an update yesterday to chrome.
<shane4ubuntu> [mors]: chrome or chromium?
<[mors]> I just updated everything and it happened
<arbitrary> genii-around: It's not connected to anything but the other PC, and this over the ethernet connection which is causing trouble.
<[mors]> chromium and opera
<[mors]> so I doubt it's a browser issue
<genii-around> arbitrary: Well, to see any kind of traffic though, it would need to have an IP address. so you can set one manually in the /etc/network/interfaces file that is on same range as the other box if you want to exchange traffic over a crossover cable or so
<[mors]> (how do I kill all kate output to stdout? it's too annoyiing)
<shane4ubuntu> right, probably not, but Chromium is the testing bed for Chrome, I switched to chrome, shouldn't be an issue with either though, because somehow Google implements flash inside it's browser setup or something
<shane4ubuntu> brb
<arbitrary> genii-around: Pardon my ignorance, but how do I go about that?
<genii-around> arbitrary: For instance, to open the file with admin rights: so in konsole: kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces      Then to add some lines specifying what it's IP, netmask, and gateway are for instance
<genii-around> arbitrary: You can see examples if you do: man interfaces
<genii-around> arbitrary: After the file is edited and saved, you start up the interface with it's new settings by: sudo ifup eth0
<genii-around> Work needs me 5-10 minutes but I'll respond on returning
<arbitrary> Okay, looks like I need to find the range of the other machine as well, though.
<genii-around> arbitrary: Yes. If it's a windows box, you can can open a dos prompt and issue: ipconfig  which will tell you
<arbitrary> Why oh why does it try to do it full screen o_o
<genii-around> arbitrary: If the windows box didn't find a dhcp server, it's ip likely starts with 169.something.
<arbitrary> Ethernet Adapter from Local Area Connection:
<arbitrary> Media State: Disconnected
<arbitrary> That was helpful, windows.
<genii-around> arbitrary: Somewhere in network setting within windows you can set it. I'm not sure where anymore because I am rarely in that OS anymore :) But the general idea is something like maybe 192.168.1.100 for it , use it's own ip as gateway,netmask of 255.255.255.0   then on the linux box ip of 192.168.1.101,  own ip as gateway, same mask 255.255.255.0
<genii-around> after that you should see at least traffic indicators, even if they can't yet agree on what or how to be talking to each other
<arbitrary> genii-around: Okay, so I've given those settings to WinXP, but I don't know quite how to instruct it on Kubuntu.
<genii-around> arbitrary: To reiterate from earlier: kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces   to open the networking file
<BluesKaj> genii-around, arbitrary , listing the IPs in /etc/hosts.allow seems to help preventing dropped and lost connections , add portmap then underneat list the IPs on lan or wan like so, ALL:192.168.X.X
<BluesKaj> underneat=underneath
<arbitrary> So, let's see. . .
<BluesKaj> the router IP, and gateway IPs are the most important from the advice I received
<arbitrary> iface eth0 inet static
<genii-around> arbitrary: Then put in there, each on it's own line:  auto eth0            then:iface eth0 inet static  then: address 192.168.1.101    then:netmask 255.255.255.0  then: gateway 192.168.1.101
<genii-around> arbitrary: Then save the file. Then issue:  sudo ifup eth0
<genii-around> arbitrary: Then you should be able to ping the win box
<arbitrary> Shouldn't the gateway be 192.168.1.1?
<genii-around> arbitrary: No, the gateway should be it's own ip. since they are wired directly to each other and traffic is not being routed
<arbitrary> Ah. So, windows should have the same address and gateway as well?
<james> i need some help with authenticating
<arbitrary> E.g. windows is address/gateway 192.168.1.100
<Guest53172> i need help with to install or remove softwre yo uneed to authenticate
<Guest53172> i enter the password but it wont go
<Guest53172> obiously password or something else is wrong
<Guest53172> im trying to update
<arbitrary> Okay, issue.
<arbitrary> I did sudo ifup eth0, received: grep: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory
<Guest53172> an application is attemptint to preform an action that requries privlides
<Guest53172> how do i authenticate update
<gomiboy> Guest53172: you enter a password to login or you use autologin?
<genii-around> arbitrary: Sorry on lag, work. Yes, same idea in windows, different ip but same range
<Guest53172> this is a probelm
<Guest53172> yes gomi
<Guest53172>  i enter a password to log in
<arbitrary> genii-around: As mentioned, I get a grep: /etc/resolv.conf: no such file or directory as I attempt sudo ifup eth0
<Guest53172> is it seaparate passworde?
<gomiboy> Guest53172: and the same pass doesn't work?!? It gives some errors?
<genii-around> arbitrary: You can do: kdesudo kate resolv.conf           and put in there the ip of your machine
<arbitrary> IP of the Kubuntu machine?
<genii-around> arbitrary:  kdesudo kate /etc/resolv.conf       rather
<genii-around> arbitrary: Yup
<genii-around> arbitrary: At any rate, I think we've established your adapter works :)
<arbitrary> So I just put 192.168.1.101 in the file or what?
<arbitrary> Yes. Victory over step one, at least.
<genii-around> arbitrary: You put: nameserver 192.168.1.101
<arbitrary> O_o
<arbitrary> Now I get "already configured"
<gomiboy> Everytime i login
<genii-around> arbitrary: Yes, that means you already did the sudo ifup eth0 before :)
<arbitrary> Okay, pinging doesn't work, but then I don't think destination machine is setup yet.
<genii-around> arbitrary: If you do now the: ifconfig eth0               you should maybe see something under the RX and TX lines
<arbitrary> Well, destination host is unreachable, but I do have an inet addr at least.
<arbitrary> Think this machine needs restarted :|
<arbitrary> Back shortly.
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<ouzoun> hi
<arbitrary> Okay, I think things are okay on the Kubuntu side, but Windows is proving an issue. Investigating. . .
<Daskreech> ouzoun: hi
<sergej_supo> hi
<Daskreech> sergej_supo: Hi
<arbitrary> genii-around: We've got issues.
<genii-around> arbitrary: Can you elaborate?
<arbitrary> genii-around: The ethernet port immediately lights up and lists out information if plugged in to a separate computer. The problem is somewhere on Kubuntu's side. This is a generic install of Kubuntu 9.10 - it works fine with a laptop Ubuntu 10.10
<arbitrary> The laptop, by the way, is running a LiveCD, so it's not in the setup.
<sergej_supo> genii-around: for me the information sounds confusing... but well, your case. ;)
<arbitrary2> genii-around: I missed any response you made due to network hiccup
<Daskreech> arbitrary: Didn't mis anything
<arbitrary> Daskreech: Danke. That being said, this presents a serious issue.
<Daskreech> What is the problem?
<arbitrary> Somewhere in this machine: Kubuntu's settings or drivers, or the ethernet card, or the ethernet port, a connection is not being made.
<genii-around> arbitrary: Work needed me agin. Lemme catch up on backscroll
<arbitrary> Kubuntu seems to think it all works from cursory examination.
<genii-around> arbitrary: So the ethernet port lights up on the win box?
<arbitrary2> Yes, when plugged into Ubumachine, not when plugged into Kubumachine.
<genii-around> arbitrary: When the win box is connected to the kubuntu and result of: ifconfig shows it has it's IP, can you do from kubuntu: ping 192.168.1.100 successfully? ( if the win box has that ip )
<arbitrary> Get large, fast streams of Destination Host Unreachable
<genii-around> arbitrary: Hm. Are you using an actual crossover cable or a straight through?
<arbitrary> Not sure. Cable that comes with an Xbox 360, as it's the only ethernet cable I have lying around. There's nothing between them, if that's what you're asking.
<genii-around> arbitrary: If you put the two ends of the cable side by side and look at the order of the wires in the plug. If a straight through, they are in same order. If crossover, they are in slightly different order
<arbitrary> Looks to be a straight through.
<genii-around> arbitrary: The reason I ask is.. some older hubs and ethernet adapters require a crossover cable specifically when you hook two boxes directly to each other, they can't autodetect the cable type and adjust
<arbitrary> Well, the problem machine advertises itself as Vista Capable.
<shane4ubuntu> calibre is broken?
<shane4ubuntu> at least calibre gui, I have used the cli, just tried to start the app, and it didn't, cli gives errors, odd.
<gomiboy> arbitrary: afaik both network cards need to support autosensing to work with a straight cable
<arbitrary> gomiboy: Do you think it realistically likely that a 3-4yrsold-tops ethernet card doesn't support it?
<genii-around> gomiboy: Yes, that is also my thought
<gomiboy> arbitrary: my last pc purchase was 6 years ago, and it doesn't support it, i don't know :P
<gomiboy> arbitrary: that said if the ethernet doesn't light up, that's your problem
<arbitrary> Christ all bitchnickels.
<genii-around> arbitrary: Language, please :) We try to keep it family friendly in here
<genii-around> arbitrary: Have you tried hooking the two linux boxes together?
<joeuser2ooo> tried to figure out what this slang means... :)
<arbitrary> No, would that change anything?
 * gomiboy too
<genii-around> arbitrary: Well, it makes it easier to have them communicate to each other when they are both using the same kind of OS
<arbitrary> Huh. They appear to be trying to connect.
<genii-around> Cool.
<arbitrary> Kubuntu is stuck on "obtaining network address"
<arbitrary> Probably because the Ubuntu box doesn't have a static IP setup
<genii-around> arbitrary: You mean the ubuntu box is trying for an address? I thought the kubuntu one is setup now for static, so it shouldn't try to get any ip
<arbitrary> That's what kubuntu was saying. the ubuntu box didn't really react, though it acknowledges a connection is possible.
<genii-around> Interesting.
<arbitrary> Can you give me the location for the network interfaces file so I can run through a static IP for the Ubuntu box? I lost the info when I restarted.
<genii-around> arbitrary: So on the kubuntu box, ifconfig eth0              should show some two-way traffic in the last line
<arbitrary> Packets were sent, at least.
<genii-around> arbitrary: kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces         to edit it
<arbitrary> Not so much on the ubuntu box.
<genii-around> gomiboy: I think the win and kubuntu boxes have stupid adapters and require a crossover to talk to each other, the ubuntu box has one which can autodetect and so it can talk to both of the old ones
<arbitrary> I would not be surprised.
<arbitrary> Let's see, setup command after adjusting /interfaces was?
<genii-around> arbitrary: sudo eth0 up
<genii-around> sorry no
<genii-around> arbitrary: sudo ifup eth0
<genii-around> Tired, been a long day :)
<arbitrary> Grah. What goes into the resolv.conf again?
<genii-around> arbitrary: nameserver local-ip-address-goes-here
<gomiboy> with 3 boxes i'd use a switch :P
<arbitrary> Meh, have no interest in the Ubuntu box. It's dying, just with better hardware.
<arbitrary> Okay, they definitely know the other is there, and the ip stuff is setup as suggested, , ,
<arbitrary> Not sure how to actually retrieve info from each other.
<gomiboy> arbitrary: it's ping time! :)
<genii-around> arbitrary: Yes, can they ping each other's ip alright?
<arbitrary> No. Different claim than when attempting to ping the windows box.
<arbitrary> Both of them return: connect: network is unreachable
<joeuser2ooo> gomiboy: nope, it's time to read network books/stuff. ;)
<genii-around> "network" is unreachable?
<arbitrary> Yep.
<genii-around> arbitrary: Did you use some ip number that ended in 1 or 255 for one of the boxes?
<arbitrary> Kubuntu is 192.168.1.101 - Ubuntu is 192.168.1.200
<arbitrary> Fffuuu
<arbitrary> Completely separate matter.
<arbitrary> Need to add like 60GB to the partition I'm writing to save a dying one from. Of course you have to save even the data that didn't tie to anything. . .
<Daskreech> arbitrary: Are they on the same device?
<arbitrary> No.
<joeuser2ooo> arbitrary: my english is bad... but you sound a bit insane to me. ;-)
<arbitrary> joeuser2ooo: Doing far, far, far too many things at once. Going into a manic state from the stress.
<Daskreech> arbitrary: open partitionmanager and resize
<arbitrary> GParted, I assume, for Ubuntu.
<arbitrary> Of course, I have to eat an existing (but thankfully empty) partition.
<Daskreech> arbitrary: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/30/Keep_Calm_and_Carry_On_Poster.svg
<genii-around> Daskreech: He has 2 boxes connected nic-to-nic directly
<Daskreech> arbitrary: ah right if it's empty why dn't you just dump data there?
<arbitrary> Daskreech: Because I will need two partitions on the one device - one to contain the recovered data, the other to extract the useful stuff to.
<Daskreech> If you say so :)
<joeuser2ooo> arbitrary: do you really have to do this? rethink!
<arbitrary> It's like this. Partition 1 is a genuine storage partition that happens to have nothing to store at the moment. Partition 2 is a recovered data partition, whose primary purpose will be to host a dead operating system and read the information from it. Extract the useful information from the recovery partition, then consume partition 2 into partition 1.
<Daskreech> If you say so :)
<arbitrary> GParted is taking forever to load because it's trying to learn more about a nearly-dead hard disk -.-
 * gomiboy proposes to open pc case, take hd and mount it on the other machine... networking is so overrated...
<arbitrary> The other machines are irrelevant.
<arbitrary> The hard disk is in the one machine, and it is writing to an external hard disk.
<arbitrary> Plus, I think cracking open my laptop may void the warranty, and I really want to get myself a brand new hard disk without the effort.
<arbitrary> And none of this has anything to do with why I"m actually here. Back to the matter of the Kubuntu machine's connections.
<genii-around> arbitrary: What is the result of:  route | grep default                   on both boxes?
<genii-around> ( ideally each says it's own ip is the default route )
<arbitrary> Both of them resolve without printing anything.
<gomiboy> arbitrary: if the ethernet lights don't comes up, it's not an kubuntu matter. Are they up?
<arbitrary> Ethernet lights are up on the kubuntu machine
<gomiboy> And on the other side?
<arbitrary> Port doesn't have lights.
<gomiboy> doh!
<joeuser2ooo> ah?
<arbitrary> :\
<nyad> hi. I want to change my theme for logging in. I downloaded a whole lot of themes by clicking get new themes, but none of them show up
<nyad> what's the issue?
<arbitrary> Interesting. Go to 1GB of errata from 10K errors on disk. The next 2K errors give me 26GB of errata
<arbitrary> Anyway, is there something with the command that would cause them to not print information>
<arbitrary> route | grep default - that is
<genii-around> arbitrary: I would suggest something like: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.100 eth0           on box with that ip, same command with the other using it's ip
<genii-around> arbitrary: It's entirely possible no default route to anyplace, but unusual
<arbitrary> SIOCADDRT: no such process
<genii-around> arbitrary: Ah. So the ethernet adapter on that box is not brought up yet
<arbitrary> Both claim such.
<genii-around> arbitrary: Did you do the: sudo ifup eth0                ?
<arbitrary> sudo ifup eth0 - interface eth0 already configured - sudo route add . . . - SIOCADDRT: No such process
<genii-around> hm
<genii-around> arbitrary: Perhaps ditch then the eth0 part at the end of the route command
<arbitrary> No difference.
 * genii-around goes to make more coffee
<arbitrary> For the love of. . . GParted is still scanning -.-
<arbitrary> Must depart a few minutes. Will return.
<arbitrary> Back.
<arbitrary> Interestingly, turning on verbose mode adds exactly no output.
<Daskreech> having arbitrary and genii-around with the same colour nick doesn't help this conversation Konversation
<arbitrary> Daskreech: I would love to have a client that actually assigns separate colours and can handle large scales. :|
<genii-around> arbitrary: I gotta leave, have to be somewhere
<arbitrary> genii-around: Thanks for everything, though.
<Daskreech> arbitrary: wouldn't make a difference You eyes can quickly pick up a few hundred shades of colour
<genii-around> arbitrary: OK. I'll be back in on Monday if you're still stuck
<Daskreech> places like here or #ubuntu on release day would stress the brain's capacity to quickly distinguish in any case
<Daskreech> genii-around: Takes that much time to brew enough coffee?
<arbitrary> Daskreech: You make a fair point.
<arbitrary> Still actually want the capacity, though.
<Daskreech> :)
<_Sophia> hiiii
<_Sophia> Daskreech ? lol
<Daskreech> _Sophia: hi
<_Sophia> hi
<_Sophia> finally restarted comp >_<!
<_Sophia> was socializing with people o_O
<Daskreech> _Sophia: :)
<Daskreech> tried the command again ?
<_Sophia> lol reading too
<_Sophia> okay, going to try it ;d
<dbc254> my nook doesn't show up? Shouldn't it show up like any other usb device?
#kubuntu 2011-03-19
<arbitrary> I think something is horribly wrong in my route.
<arbitrary> I think I'm supposed to see more when I use route -n than "Kernel IP routing table / Destination       Gateway      Genmask     Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<zirusoulslayer> hola
<zirusoulslayer> alguien?
<zirusoulslayer> hello
<bodhi> hi
<_Sophia> fatal: destination path 'rvm' already exists and is not an empty directory.  ERROR: Cloning from https://github.com/wayneeseguin/rvm.git failed, perhaps your git version does not support the https protocol?  out of ideas... halting.
<_Sophia> =/ ?
<james147> _Sophia: when running what exactly?
<bodhi> im new to this haven a clue lol
<iskander> saludos y salutaciones
<_Sophia> http://ryanbigg.com/2010/12/ubuntu-ruby-rvm-rails-and-you , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmWYZVUln4E
<_Sophia> trying to install Ruby 1.9.2 and Rails 3 by using RVM
<_Sophia> stuck on the RVM part when it gets to the bash script
<bodhi> sophia! where are you
<_Sophia> o.o
<_Sophia> ?
<bodhi> hi Sophia   my name is Ray  :)
<bodhi> where you from
<james147> _Sophia: you have git-core installed right?
<_Sophia> yes james147, i do
<james147> _Sophia: what happens if you run "git clone git://github.com/wayneeseguin/rvm.git"  (what that script is trying to do)
<_Sophia> Initialized empty Git repository in /home/sophia/rvm/.git/ remote: Counting objects: 18398, done. remote: Compressing objects: 100% (5021/5021), done. remote: Total 18398 (delta 12473), reused 17741 (delta 11902) Receiving objects: 100% (18398/18398), 3.17 MiB | 1.10 MiB/s, done. Resolving deltas: 100% (12473/12473), done.
<james147> _Sophia: that looks like a successful clone ^^
<_Sophia> meaning? ;s
<james147> _Sophia: not sure ^^ hmm, throughs the same error here when useing the command they gave, but not when downloading and running the script manually
<bodhi> why is nobody talking am i on a different planet!!
<james147> bodhi: ^^ you havnt asked a question
<james147> (relevent to kubuntu)
<bodhi> i thought it was questions and chat ; )
<james147> _Sophia: Download the script ( http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/releases/rvm-install-head ) and run it with bash "bash rvm-install-head"
<_Sophia> uh
<_Sophia> no i figured out the problem :P
<_Sophia> i already have rvm installed
<james147> bodhi: this is the support channel, #kubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-offtopic are the chat
<_Sophia> but had to edit it with the bash command :D
<_Sophia> i should join kubuntu-offtopic too =P
<bodhi> : )
<bodhi> Sophia!! where are you  lol
<bodhi> no one talking     strange!!
<mcurran> Are there any separate nforce drivers for linux, or does the display driver/gpu cover them usually?  I have an nforce board with integrated 6150SE, but I also have a GTX 460.  When I search nvidia's site, I get the same results with the same latest driver showing it supports all...
<valorie> mcurran: run jockey
<valorie> that will check for any updated drivers, and install them if you want them
<mcurran> Yeah, no, I don't want the restricted free drivers though, I want the latest, just wondering if there is a separate linux driver I can update for the chipset and not the gpu
<valorie> well, jockey won't install if you don't want it
<james147> mcurran: jocky will install the proprity dirvers.
<valorie> and it should look for ALL drivers
<valorie> not just free
<james147> mcurran: and it dose a better job of installing them
<valorie> bodhi: this isn't a chat channel -- support only
<valorie> if you want to chat, there is #kubuntu-offtopic
<james147> bodhi:  ^^ though #ubuntu-offtopic has more traffic
<mcurran> I know how to install the latest drivers from nvidia, and they work better as far as I have seen.
<mcurran> I'm looking for nforce chipset modules I can install apart from the pre-compiled kernel, so I guess they don't exist
<bodhi> how do you create a shortcut bodhi linux
<Do_Sanga> I have a ? i was here before because of unbuntu wasnt picking up my wireless
<Daskreech> bodhi: Hmm?
<james147> bodhi: create a sym link (ln -s /path/to/dest link-name) (or use dolphin and selece create link to...)
<Do_Sanga> so i went out and bought a netgrear n150
<Daskreech> Do_Sanga: Ask
<bodhi> thanks
<Do_Sanga> and that isnt workng
<Do_Sanga> also
<Do_Sanga> im was on google
<Do_Sanga> checked there
<Do_Sanga> the only way i get anything is if i connect it with cat 5
<Do_Sanga> wired no wiress internal or external
<Daskreech> Do_Sanga: is this a desktop or a laptop?
<Do_Sanga> laptop
<Do_Sanga> Hp
<Daskreech> Do you know the make of the wifi card?
<Do_Sanga> netgear n150
<Do_Sanga> usb
<Daskreech> ah does it have an internal Wifi card?
<Do_Sanga> yeah but that dont work eaither
<Do_Sanga> lol
<Daskreech> what's the internal one?
<Do_Sanga> Atheros is internal one
<Daskreech> Ah
<Daskreech> What model?
<Do_Sanga> 5000
<Do_Sanga> peace said from info i have em
<Daskreech> Did you check lspci ?
<Daskreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Do_Sanga> i can as soon as its done updating
<Do_Sanga> its almost done
<Do_Sanga> id rather just trying get the external
<Do_Sanga> working
<Do_Sanga> becuse the other one i am afraid is fried
<Do_Sanga> ill check the docs
<Do_Sanga> :)
<Daskreech> Ah ok
<Daskreech> Why do you think it's fried?
<Do_Sanga> it dont show up
<Do_Sanga> at all
<Do_Sanga> lol
<Daskreech> Do_Sanga: Did you flip the kill switch?
<Do_Sanga> yes
<Do_Sanga> its workng
<Do_Sanga> shows blue wireless
<Daskreech> It's working but it's fried?
<Do_Sanga> yeah
<Do_Sanga> the light shows blue
<Do_Sanga> thats it
<Daskreech> Hm ok
<Daskreech> I'm just trying to ask Sane questions I've never got wifi working on Ubuntu before
<Do_Sanga> then i guess im not the only one
<Do_Sanga> lol
<Daskreech> 	:)
<Daskreech> Mostly cause I've nevr had wifi
<Do_Sanga> its a Atheros 5001
<Do_Sanga> thats the internal
<Do_Sanga> and the usb is Bus 002 Device 002 ID 0846:9030 NetGear
<arbitrary> Um. What do I do if kubuntu says "could not enter folder /media/arcade" (arcade is the name of the mounted partition)
<mcurran> did you try looking in storage media in konqueror
<arbitrary> How do I do that?
<arbitrary> Scratch, figured out how to enter it in Konqueror. It says the same thing.
<arbitrary> trying to cd to the directory in terminal gives me "permission denied"
<venky80> does anyone know if i can automount fixed hdd partitions automatically in kubuntu
<venky80> apparently kde in arch does not allow it in system settings
<helio_99> is every place on this network boring...?
<helio_99> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6.1
<Daskreech> !fstab | venky80
<ubottu> venky80: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Daskreech> helio_99: If we can be
<venky80> Daskreech: but what about the partitions i see in system settings
<Daskreech> Same concept
<venky80> why cant i make them auto load from there
<BORINCANNER> NECESITO ALGO DE AYUDA ESTOY INSTALANDO ESTE SISTEMA Y NO ME PUEDO CONECTAR WIRELESS
<helio_99> yeah...i was looking for other info not much to develop
<venky80> weird with all the udisks and other developement this is still done through fstab
<helio_99> yes....the they won't main in develop there is only so much done
<Daskreech> helio_99: What are you looking for?
<Daskreech> venky80: Give it time?
<venky80> Daskreech: sure :)
<Antares> Algun usuario aca?¿
<Antares> que hable español?
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Daskreech> :(
<antuan> люди
<c2tarun> kdeedu failed to build from source on armel and powerpc, Error due to some C++ declarations, here is the complete buildlog https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/4:4.6.1a-0ubuntu2/+buildjob/2326220/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.kdeedu_4%3A4.6.1a-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz can anyone please take a look
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4 in Launchpad itself "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released]
<Daskreech> !re
<Daskreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shravan> anyone?
<shravan> im new to linux and need a lil help
<valorie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<valorie> :-)
<ivan_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<shravan>  k thanks
<shravan> i need help installing skis3g in my kubuntu os...
<shravan> i try to run the commands in konsole, but it doesnt seem to work out
<shravan> sakis*
<robbiethe1st> Hey guys, how do I set the Metacity window-border colors? What's the name of the application? (I'm running it under KDE, so I can't just go wo Menu > preferences etc.)
<valorie> robbiethe1st: are you looking for systemsettings?
<valorie> that can be run from the console
<robbiethe1st> What's the exact name of the gnome system-settings executable?
<robbiethe1st> systemsettings works, but launches the KDE one
<Daskreech> robbiethe1st: do you have Gnome installed?
<robbiethe1st> Bits and pieces. I assume I'll have to install that package
<robbiethe1st> I've got Metacity, a bunch of GTK libs, gnome-appearance-properties, as well as, of course, GTK apps.
<Daskreech> robbiethe1st: Gnome as far as I know does not have one panel for all the settings they have lots of individual ones for each of the settings
<Daskreech> you can try gnome- and then press tab twice to get a listing of the ones you ahve installed
<robbiethe1st> Which was why my original question was about the window-border colors; I assume it's going to be system-colors
 * Daskreech shrugs. I haven't been intimate with Gnome since Gnome 1
<robbiethe1st> Heh. Fair enough.
<robbiethe1st> I just got fed up witb Kwin being very laggy on Kubuntu 10.10 - Installed metacity and my performance(and 3D performance) went up about 3X
<Daskreech> robbiethe1st: #ubuntu might be a good room to ask in :)
<robbiethe1st> Heh - asked there. No responce. Oh well.
<Daskreech> robbiethe1st: Did you turn off blur?
<robbiethe1st> Yes. compositing off
<Daskreech> robbiethe1st: And what kind of lag were you experiencing?
<Daskreech> compositing should speed things up actually
<robbiethe1st> Frame rate drops every .1s or so(just pauses for like 2 frames), and overall low framerate comparitively
<robbiethe1st> I kill kwin(no window manager), everything goes silky-smooth and framerate increases about 30%
<Daskreech> robbiethe1st: Did you file a bug on that?
<robbiethe1st> If you're curious, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10569583#post10569583
<robbiethe1st> Um, no. Not sure where to file it, or what to file it under
<Daskreech> robbiethe1st: bugs.kde.org under kwin
<Daskreech> robbiethe1st: or you could wait a few hours and jump in #kwin and talk to the devs
<robbiethe1st> Sure, why not.
<ubuntu> I NEED HELP
<ubuntu> my kubuntu is not taking start up
<ubuntu> when i start my pc... kubuntu logo appears and then it doesnt proceed
<robbiethe1st> I think hitting the down key will show messages
<jozefk> this is very simple to do in Gnome: http://bit.ly/dEbtel    anybody knows how to do it in KDE?
<rethus> what is the commandline command to close a xsession and come back tologinscreen?
<ganterted> hi
<TornadoKubuntu> Hello! Please I am not able to boot to my kubuntu 10.10 system. After issuing the command: "sudo reboot now", I started to receive a black screen with "mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory" followed by two similar messages for "/root/sys" and "root/proc". Then a line of: "Target system doesn't have requested /sbin/init" is printed at the end of the line. Please how can i solve this? I am not able to boot now :(
<Iszak> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<TornadoKubuntu> Please anyone can help me with this issue? : http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3116034.0
<Peace-> TornadoKubuntu: reading
<Peace-> TornadoKubuntu: mmm
<Peace-> TornadoKubuntu: have you made some harddisk check ?
<Peace-> TornadoKubuntu: have you tried to boot with kernel recovery?
<TornadoKubuntu> i have tried to boot with the recovery mode but i received the same message. I had today an electricity failure problem just before i logged in the last time and issuing the reboot command.
<TornadoKubuntu> Do you think a harddisk check will help? or shall attempt something else?
<TornadoKubuntu> My harddisk is new by the way! less than 3 months old
<Peace-> TornadoKubuntu: mmm
<Peace-> TornadoKubuntu: check the hard drive maybe some errors...
<Peace-> can be found
<Peace-> i guess from live cd
<Peace-> TornadoKubuntu: fsck.ext3
<Peace-> or fsck.ext4
<TornadoKubuntu> ok i will do that! what kind harddisk check shall i attempt? i mean from where shall i access the checking tools? [Gparted for example?]
<TornadoKubuntu> btw, thanks for your help Peace
<james147> TornadoKubuntu: all kubuntu livecds should have the harddisk check tools
<james147> ^^ and probally most other live cds :p
<TornadoKubuntu> i see... thanks james147 for the info. If no errors were reported, what should my next attempt be?
<james147> TornadoKubuntu: not entirly sure... that error dosnt sound good at all, to me it looks like your missing /sbin/init (which is the parent of all pther processes) ^^ and if your missing that you might be missing other things :S
<TornadoKubuntu> There will be no chance then without a complete format? D:
<james147> TornadoKubuntu: it might be possible to recover from it ^^ (most things in Linux are) but it might be easier to re-install if the harddisk check doesn't help... i would like to know however that you dont need to format ^^ and if you dont the kubuntu installer will delete the old system folders (/dev /usr /bin .. etc) but it will leave /home intact (and thus all your user settings), so you will only need to reinstall the programs you had (and
<james147> system level configuration)
 * james147 notes that he has only tried that with the "manual partitions" option in the installer
 * james147 also notes to always backup before trying anything like this ^^
<Peace-> TornadoKubuntu: i don't think you have to format
 * james147 is saying that as a point that a reinstall isnt as bad as in windows ^^ you dont ahve to lose all your data when you do it
<TornadoKubuntu> Thanks james147 for all your notes, i will try to carry on a disk check and then i will see what i can do. Thanks for all your time
<lente> Hi. I want to use (k)ubuntu 10.10 and kde3. Is there a better way than using the triniy-packages?
<james147> lente: no
<james147> lente: kubuntu does not support kde3 for maverick at all ^^
<lente> james147: I know. But kde4 is far to fancy for me :)
<Peace-> lente: omg kde3 :S
<Peace-> kde3 is like an old lady
<james147> lente: ^^ its configureable
<Peace-> kde4 has all the stuff kde 3 had
<lente> I just want to work on my pc. No need for fancy stuff. On the other hand are xfce and lxde not practical enought.
<james147> lente: you can quite easaly make kde4 look and act like kde 3 now ^^
<james147> lente: then turn off the 'fancy' stuff rather then trying to use unsuported software ^^
<lente> james147: sounds good. What do I have to read?
<lente> james147: can I use icon themes for kde3?
 * james147 would just play around with the settings ^^ turning off desktop effects turns off m,ost the fancy effects
<lente> how do I remove the button on the top left
<james147> are icon themes depended on an desktop environment? I thought the point of them was that they arent ^^
<james147> lente: I would just ignore it, ^^ but there is http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=91009&forumpage=4
<james147> or better yet http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Stealth+Cashew?content=108460
<lente> james147: I rather prefer using old software then ignoring things^
<lente> james147: thank you I will try http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=91009&forumpage=4
<james147> lente: i suggest the second link, its more uptodate
<lente> james147: I will read both^^
<darthanubis> kubuntu weather wallpaper not working
<darthanubis> is there anything I can check
<darthanubis> google returned nothing useful
<lente> james147: thanks for the help.
<Pranav_rcmas> Is there a way to remove libqt4-dev without having to remove other packages like kdelibs5, kdevplatform, etc?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<james147> Pranav_rcmas: you should beable to ^^ through i would expect it to remove the dev packages for kdelibs5...
<Pranav_rcmas> That's the problem. I have to build something that requires Kdelibs, kdevplatform and qt4.7.1. I got the qt beta 4.7.1, but to install it, I guess I need to remove libqt4-dev.
<james147> Pranav_rcmas: um, why the beta?
<Pranav_rcmas> The QtSDK with 4.7.1 is still in Beta, I presume?
<james147> http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2010/11/09/qt-4-7-1-released/ << not according to that
<james147> although, as far as i know you can install two versions and pick which one to link agienst
<james147> you may or may not need to recompile kde as well though :S
<Pranav_rcmas> Oh..Does QtQuick come along with 4.7.1?
<Pranav_rcmas> Because I will be needing QtQuick..
<james147> it came with 4.7.0
<james147> (which is included in maverick)
<Pranav_rcmas> Oh, then I have pointless errors to sort out, I guess. Thanks for your help :)
<guinux> Hello Everybody...I'm playing Kubuntu 10.10 with Liquorix kenrel and it works great!
<BluesKaj> guinux, Liquorix?
<guinux> BluesKaj: Yes, Liquorix...the alternative kernel, Don't you know?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i dont know liquorix
<Peace-> too
<BluesKaj> guinux, alternative kernel ? ,,,no I don't . I go withe the default , unless you're talking about the alternate install
<Peace-> BluesKaj: Liquorix is a distro kernel replacement built using the best configuration and kernel sources for desktop, multimedia, and gaming workloads.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: sid ...
<Peace-> :S
<Pranav_rcmas> james147, sorry to disturb, but since you said I can install two versions and pick which one to link against, could you tell me how to pass a flag to cmake asking it to use a particular installation directory of Qt?
<guinux> BluesKaj: Just Google it for a tutorial how to install in (K)ubuntu...
<james147> Pranav_rcmas: pfft  :) I beleave its possible, but dont know how ;)  ..
<Pranav_rcmas> ah ok
<james147> guinux: ^^ whats difference with the default one?
<BluesKaj> guinux, why , what are the advantages?
<guinux> BluesKaj: As mentioned by Peace- Liquorix is a distro kernel replacement built using the best configuration and kernel sources for desktop, multimedia, and gaming workloads.
 * james147 notes that in qt-creator you can pick the qt version to build agienst... 
<guinux> BluesKaj: it means that the system runs much faster and more responsive if you have a desktop profile....
<claydoh> that description sounds like mumbo jumbo to me :D
<Peace-> guinux: mm
<Peace-> guinux: how do you install it ?
<claydoh> I have tried it actually, couldn't see a difference on my old laptop
<guinux> Peace-: I have not  a good english, but I'll try to explain you...
<claydoh> but not that i wouldn't for someone else's hardware
<claydoh> s/i/it
<BluesKaj> guinux, why would such a kernel not be incorprorated as the default kernel in kubuntu if it was so good ...looks like a kerenel dev'ed for PCLinux OS in the forums
<guinux> Become Super-User and create thi file  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/liquorix.list
<Peace-> so you added the repository ? guinux
<Peace-> ?
<guinux> Like "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/liquorix.list"
<guinux> Then add this line to it deb http://liquorix.net/debian sid main
<Peace-> guinux: mmm
<Peace-> guinux: sid
<Peace-> guinux: it's not nice use repo of sid
<Peace-> guinux: some peoplce could get huge problems
<Peace-> guinux: please speak about that on kubuntu-offtopic
<Peace-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<guinux> Peace-: I'm sorry. Stoped right now!
<james147> BluesKaj: Its probably more optimised and, thus, might not work for everyone ^^
<BluesKaj> I see nothing in the linux forums about that Liquorix migrating to kubuntu , lots of info about its tweaking in PCLinux OS tho.
<guinux> BluesKaj: Just ansewring the question. Because mainstream distros need a more generic implementation o f kernel. To run normal and the most types of configuration...
<BluesKaj> definitely offtopic here
<guinux> BluesKaj: I can't talk about this no more. Sorry.
<Peace-> guinux: for unoifficial talks you can use kubuntu-offtopic
<Peace-> guinux: :)
<guinux> I was just happy about the result and tried to share....
<BluesKaj> guinux, no matter , it's not kubuntu approved anyway , so we'll leave it at that.
<Peace-> guinux: i understand that but :) ... if one get a problem with that kernel ?
<guinux> I don't know that I'll cause a problem...It's not my intention. Never.
<guinux> Once again...Sorry for the inconvenience...
<Peace-> guinux:  so if you want share that stuff come with us on #kubuntu-offtopic where people know what they do :P
<skamster> hello all, i've got a question about multipble (2) monitors with the radeon-driver for a Radeon HD 4670? i tried it with 2 xorg.conf-files and the randr-settings but it won't work so nice..
<Peace-> skamster: mmm
<james147> Peace-: if you try to install it, make sure it dosnt remove the old kernel, then if it dosnt work for what ever reason, you should beable to boot back into the old kernel
<guinux> Peace-: OK...Thank you
<Peace-> james147: hehhehehe you have understood eh :P
<james147> Peace-: through that wont protect you if the kernel is malicious (though i am not saying it is)
<Peace-> skamster: i will use a normal xorg
<skamster> just one screen..?
<Peace-> skamster: the will manage the second monitor with  xrandr
<skamster> yes, i tried it.. it detected the graphiccards ant it's identifier :) but the actions for the screens doesn't work..
<castellino> HI
<Peace-> skamster: mm i dunno man sorry i have an intel
<Peace-> skamster: and i use the module of systemsettngs
<skamster> or maybe i use the wrong command..
<castellino> If i create a bootable flash using kubuntu os, can i use the same flash to install windows xp on anothercomputer?
<james147> skamster: i would use the ait config utils to set it up... though I have never used an ait card so I cannot really help you with it :(
<Peace-> skamster: i guess is the worng command
<Peace-> :)
<skamster> mh, i tried this also, but i've got no success.. i see both screens and could change the resolution, but in the "multiple monitorssection" was just a message "that i don't got the right configuration" for that..
<james147> castellino: only if the flashdrive contains and xp installer ^^
<Peace-> skamster: you can see xrandr second monitor ati
<Peace-> skamster: i guess you coud get some interesting link
<Peace-> s
<castellino> james 147: i am not really getting you?
<james147> skamster: see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<castellino> i have not understood
<james147> castellino: if you want to install xp from a flash drive that flash dirve needs an xp installer on it ^^ (like the one found in the cd) though I am not sure how simple it is to correctly create the flash drive with the installer :p
<castellino> thanks
<james147> though it should be possible to create it with kubuntu ^^
<skamster> hello all again.. for these who regoniced my probleme last time: i've got the 2 screens back in a good way.. there is just one problem - screen 1 and screen 2 are wrong..
<skamster> any idea?
<james147> wrong?
<eliasp> hi
<james147> Hello eliasp
<eliasp> did anyone already apply this patch to libnepomuk4? http://tinyurl.com/5r3empc  just trying it, but wasn't successful yet....
<eliasp> applying it using 'edit-patch' fails here... http://paste.kde.org/7664/
<saintt> К кому можно обратится с вопросом ?
<BluesKaj> !ru | saintt
<ubottu> saintt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<s0phia> good morning kubuntuians :D
<james147> Hello s0phia
<s0phia> hi =)
<s0phia> last major problem i have is getting headphones to work ;o
<s0phia> since i figured out the Ruby/Rails install yesterday >.<
<james147> s0phia: do your speakers mute then yu plug them in?
<s0phia> i haven't tried unplugging my speakers
<s0phia> but any solution shouldn't require that
<s0phia> the computer sees the USB headphones
<james147> ^^ i dont mean unplug your speakers, but do they mute when you plug in the headphones?
<s0phia> they're just muted in alsamixer
<s0phia> and it won't let me turn the volume of them up
<james147> ahh usb headphones...
<s0phia> no, the speakers do not mute when i put my headphones in
<s0phia> so yeah
<s0phia> volume of headphones is 0 in alsamixer
<s0phia> it won't let me increase the volume :/
<james147> s0phia: System settings > multimedia > phonon
<s0phia> have already done that
<s0phia> and put headphones on higher priority than speakers
<james147> s0phia: make sure the usb device is above your other devices for all outputs
<s0phia> it is
<james147> hmm
<s0phia> that was like the first thing i tried
<s0phia> =)
<s0phia> the problem is that the volume is set at 0 in alsamixer
<s0phia> X_X
<james147> s0phia: in alsamixer press F6 and change to the usb device
<s0phia> k...sec
<s0phia> k now what o_O
<s0phia> speaker is at 82 volume, mic is at 0
<james147> non muted?
<s0phia> oh O_O
<s0phia> now they're non-muted
<s0phia> lol
<s0phia> k, now what =D
<james147> :)
<james147> do they work?
<s0phia> both headphones and speakers are plugged in
<james147> and sound comes out?
<s0phia> not out of headphones, no
<s0phia> oh
<s0phia> maybe if i go back to the main page of alsamixer
<s0phia> it will let me increase headphone volume now
<s0phia> nope
<s0phia> still won't let me >.<
<s0phia> O_O
<s0phia> for some reason
<s0phia> in the main page
<s0phia> if i mute  headphones
<FloodBotK1> s0phia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s0phia> it mutes the speakers...wth?
<wn1zid> hi, just put it on my eeepc, how do i get it to boot normal kubuntu instead of remix ??
<eliasp> I'm losing my mind... apt-file search tells me, the file org.kde.nepomuk.Query.xml would be in kdebase-runtime-data ... but 'apt-get source kdebase-runtime-data' creates a kdebase-runtime-4.6.1 directory which only contains nepomuk-server's CMakeLists.txt file, but nothing else....
<james147> wn1zid: System setitings > workspace > workspace type    or System settings > workspace behaviour > workspace > workspace tpye    depending on which version of kde
<wn1zid> ok ill try that, thanks man
<wn1zid> ya, thats it, thanks james147
<wn1zid> good day
<s0phia> x.x?
<daniele71c> Ciao nessuno italiano
<draik> Hello all
<draik> I'm looking into building a new desktop, and wanted to get a general idea about how Kubuntu would handle a thought I had.
<draik> If I build a 64-bit system, but throw in my 32-bit Kubuntu HDD, can I dual-boot and choose between the drives?
<draik> Also, how is the 64-bit version of Kubuntu doing? Any particular bugs I should know?
<james147> draik: I havnt had any problems with 64bit kubuntu ^^
<draik> james147: That's good. I don't suppose anything really changes on the user-side when on 64-bit.
<james147> and you can dualboot 64 and 32bit fine... though i am not sure why you would want to... there is practically no difference between them for general use
<james147> draik: not really
<draik> I would dual-boot just because I have the drive with 32-bit already on it. No particular reason, really.
<draik> Would a 64-bit desktop/hardware work well with 32-bit OS?
<james147> draik: 32bit on 64bit computer is no different then running a 32bit on a 32bit comp
<draik> Upon testing and making sure it works well for me, I will move my /home/draik/* to the 64-bit drive.
<draik> james147: Thanks. I will now put through my order for the 64-bit desktop.
<draik> I am placing the order through newegg.com and was undecided about going one way or the other.
<draik> And now my video card is out of stock :(
<draik> If I use a 64-bit video card, will it work on my 32-bit OS?
<james147> do they make 64bit vidoe cards?
<draik> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130586
<james147> heh, never seen one labeled with 64bit before
<james147> but yeah, it will work, all 64bit hardware should beabel to work on 32bit level
<james147> heh, http://www.nvidia.com/object/product-geforce-gtx-460-us.html ^^ is 256-bit  dont think the graphics card cares much about what cpu arch your using
<rafael_> fala galera
<dreamer1> hello
<dreamer1> I have pidgin in my kubuntu
<dreamer1> and I can't add a friend in msn protocol
<dreamer1> it say the email address must be valid
<dreamer1> but the address is valid
<namra> m,
 * Solak has an odd question: is there a way to check why the logout/lock/restart buttons are not working?
 * Solak did an upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 10.10 :)
<Daskreech> Solak: nothing happens when you click them?
<Daskreech> I'm assuming this is on any instance of them?
<Daskreech>  did you login via GDM?
<Solak> Daskreech: no, but I think I located the problem: [ 4430.666406] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<Solak> Daskreech: now I have to figure out how to solve that :/
<Solak> Daskreech: it worked just after the upgrade, but then logout locked and I had to restart with a 'shutdown -r now'
<Solak> ok, time to retry reboot... bbl.
<18VAAEUVI> hello
<s0phia> i need to add a directory that i can add code to. how do i do so? ;o
<Solak> re
<Solak> selecting another kernel in the grub-menu did the trick.
<moetunes> s0phia:  to add another directory to $PATH add a line in ~.bash_profile like   if [ -d ~/bin ] ; then
<moetunes>     PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<moetunes> fi
<s0phia> i can't just use mkdir ?
<moetunes> you can if you don't need to add it to $PATH
<moetunes> s0phia:  ^
<s0phia> uh
<s0phia> what's the difference? ^_^
<moetunes> you can tab complete executables in a terminal
<moetunes> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<s0phia> o_O
<s0phia> it's for code snippets
<moetunes> in that case just do   mkdir /path/to/new/folder
<Solak> sigh...
<s0phia> o_O
<Solak> kernel: [ 1625.999171] [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation
<Solak> earlier it was framebuffer...
 * Solak is confused.
<Solak> anyway, it looks like logout locks.
<Solak> and when I restart, the logout buttons don't work anymore and give messages related to drm.
<Solak> the last message I see is about 'battery' (and it isn't even running on a system with a battery other than that for the bios ;))
<Solak> reboot, brb
<Macer> my spidey sense is tingling on getting an alienware m11
<Macer> what a beast
<Macer> kubuntu probably wouldnt run on it heh
<Macer> that would be disappointing
<chx> how can i change a password stored in my kwallet? can't figure it since kde4 to be honest... but now i really need it :/ i am on 10.04 lts
#kubuntu 2011-03-20
<Solak> re
<Solak> no success so far :/
<Solak> hmmm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650218
<Solak> sigh...
<Solak> since I have an intel x800 card, I assumed that's the problem... but the workaround (TerminateServer=true) doesn't seem to work...
<dave> i have  aa question
<Guest62127> if anyone  knows
<n1izid> what dependencies are missing for me to run radiotray, im getting this -pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GstObject)
<Sinani201> Hi, does anyone know how to mount a cd with unhide? I checked google but nothing seems to work
<Daskreech> Sinani201: Why don't you mount the CD with mount?
<frogonwheels> Sinani201: or pmount ?
<BentFranklin> Trying to run rsync over ssh.  How do I tell rsync the non-standard port the remote is using for ssh?
<BentFranklin> the docs say --port is for the daemon style of connection
<BentFranklin> Astually it says "specify double-colon alternate port number" and elsewhere it says :: is for the daemon.
<chx> BentFranklin: did you try to *gasp* google that question?
<chx> BentFranklin: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=rsync+ssh+port&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<chx> BentFranklin: if you scroll that page you do not even need to click into any of the results it's right there.
<chx> BentFranklin: see, this is the power of google you probably heard so much about. It's amazing! use it.
<BentFranklin> Quite right.  So sorry.
<beast> test
<Daskreech> fail
<Daskreech> Bleah!
<Daskreech> I'd recommend K3B. While it's designed for the KDE desktop, the app will install smooth as butter in any desktop environment.
<BentFranklin> For automated ssh'ing, why are key files considered more secure than a -rw------- password file?  Breaking either seems to be the same level of effort.
<greenmang0> hi guys.. i am using mobile broadband ... but then network-manager-kde in systray shows disabled "mobile broadband" tab ... I have to use wvdial to connect .. why is it so?
<greenmang0> any solution for this?
<mpatel> hello everyone
<mpatel> I'm new to KDE. I need some help.
<valorie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<valorie> :-)
<mpatel> I am able to connect through VPN to my office computer but I don't know any tool for remote connection
<valorie> ssh?
<mpatel> I use windows in office.. i want it handle it remotely with GUI client
<mpatel> is that ssh provides gui??
<valorie> mmmm, I think it is putty for windows
<mpatel> putty is command line based
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> as is ssh
<valorie> hmmm
<mpatel> I need something GUI client which directly give me my office computer access to everything
<valorie> I havne't used windows for so long
<mpatel> oh i see
<valorie> I think google is your friend
<valorie> sftp might work too
<valorie> or are you looking for a desktop looking thing
<valorie> which you handle remotely?
<valorie> might even be called remote desktop
<mpatel> I found one tool KRDE in Kubuntu
<valorie> I recally some windows horror like that
<mpatel> yes Remote Deskto[
<Daskreech> mpatel: KRDC
<Daskreech> !info krdc
<ubottu> krdc (source: kdenetwork): Remote Desktop Connection client for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2.1 (maverick), package size 477 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<mpatel> I entered my login info into that but haven't received any message yet still i'm waiting on KRDC  blue screen. can anyone suggest me wat to do. thank you
<weecol> hello guys
<weecol> and girls
<Daskreech> hi weecol
<Daskreech> mpatel: move the mouse?
<Daskreech> mpatel: Oh wait. Check if Kwallet is asking to save your login info
<mpatel> no nothing
<valorie> sometimes kwallet hides down in your panel
<Daskreech> mpatel: ok what did you do let me see if I can replicate
<mpatel> I got vpn connection using plasma-network-manager widget
<mpatel> then I opened KRDC
<Daskreech> Connectting to RDP ?
<mpatel> and then I entered my office computer name in Connect to with rdp y
<mpatel> then it asked me for username
<Daskreech> Can You ping the computer by name?
<mpatel> and after that password.. I hit ok after entering password. but haven't received anything then
<mpatel> through Konsole
<Daskreech> mpatel: ok KRDC asks you for that information before it tries to make a connection. If you can't ping the computer by name then your computer is probably trying to find it
<mpatel> ok let me try that
<kmanzoor> hi
<Daskreech> hi
<kmanzoor> what are restricted extras and would these help me in getting flash (adobe) ?
<valorie> should do, yes
<valorie> !extras
<ubottu> extras.ubuntu.com is an external !repo for new software made available after the Ubuntu release.  This repository is not part of the Ubuntu distribution and the software is completely unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors may offer some support.
<valorie> heh
<valorie> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<valorie> the first link should explain all the packages in that meta-package
<valorie> if you only want flash
<valorie> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<kmanzoor> i went to the flash page but it gives installation instructions for ubuntu 9.04 and 8.04. I am using kubuntu 7.10.  any guidance ?
<Daskreech> kmanzoor: 7.10? Seriously?
<kmanzoor> yes this is written on the dvd cover
<valorie> wow
<valorie> I think that'
<valorie> s where I started
<valorie> looooong time ago
<Daskreech> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Daskreech> kmanzoor: That's been out of date and not supported for two year
<Daskreech> s
<kmanzoor> is there any way to upgrade online ?
<Daskreech> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kmanzoor> its a sunday and i dont want to shop for this ;)
<Daskreech> kmanzoor: in short sudo do-release-upgradee
<kmanzoor> are ubuntu and kubuntu pratically the same. i mean can i use this link to upgrade ?
<Daskreech> kmanzoor: Yes
<kmanzoor> should i upgrade first... i.e before i try any like restricted extra ?
<kmanzoor> should i do a fresh install or go for upgrade ?
<Daskreech> kmanzoor: if you have a CD for fresh ugrade for it go head
<kmanzoor> i happen to have a ubuntu 10.4 dvd.
<lockheed> Hi all I have kubuntu 10.10, how do I get connected to a ZTE modem
<lockheed> also I would like to get started learning python
<lockheed> <<I fly planes for a living
<valorie> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<valorie> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<valorie> I hope those help
<Daskreech> Good night
<mozart> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<kromium> Hi I have kde3.5, and want to install kde 4.6, what line I need to add to apt/sources.list ? and what package I need to instal lafter that?
<kromium> I am using kubuntu 10.10
<valorie> how do you have 3.5 on your Kub. 10.10?
<valorie> do you mean 4.5?
<kromium> yes
<kromium> 4.5
<yofel> kromium: see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6.1
<kromium> ok
<kromium> when I add that line(ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports) to apt, I get error
<yofel> how did you try to add it?
<kromium> yofel: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<yofel> odd, should work
<kromium> yofel: yes, weird problem
<yofel> what's the error message?
<kromium> yofel: my sources.lst has this line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu main
<kromium> yofel: error is: E: Malformed line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<yofel> that's the updates PPA
<kromium> line 59 is that line
<darthvader> I know this isn't the right room but I am getting 0 responses elsewhere. Anyone have any experience with janusvm?
<darthvader> I am trying to install it on osx
<darthvader> I turned my extra mac into a router so I am going to replicate januspa
<yofel> kromium: oh wait, that should be .../ubuntu maverick main
<yofel> not just main
<kromium> yofel: can you send me your ppa line?
<yofel>  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<kromium> now I do, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> well, just install updates, installing kubuntu-desktop won't do much I think in this case
<kromium> ohk
<yofel> after that try adding backports again
<yofel> need to go, bbl
<kromium> ok
<kromium> thanks
<kps_foo> hi guys, I really need help, my ati fglrx driver crashed KDE and now when I try to login KDE does not start, when I manually try to 'startx', I get xserver errno 11 and errno3
<Peace-> kps_foo: mm
<Peace-> kps_foo: how did you install ati driverS
<kps_foo> through Kubuntu additional driver utility
<kps_foo> Peace-: fglrx was highlighted there
<Peace-> kps_foo: mm i gues you have only to remove that driver and reinstall the older
<Peace-> kps_foo: when you get the terminal you can type
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove --purge PACKAGES
<Peace-> to install
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install NEDRIVER
<Peace-> now
<Peace-> now we have to undestand what you have installed before
<Peace-> and then remove it
<Peace-> with those command i have typed
<Peace-> before
<kps_foo> Peace-: ok I will try it out
<kps_foo> Peace-: ok, I removed ATI fglrx , now which should I install ?
<kps_foo> Peace-: is there any default one in Kubuntu ?
<kps_foo> Peace-: or should I reinstall fglrx ?
<propritaire> allo
<kps_foo> Peace-: ping
<Peace-> kps_foo:
<Peace-> !ati | kps_foo
<ubottu> kps_foo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Peace-> kps_foo: i have to go
<Peace-> eat
<Peace-> i will be there after 20 minutes
<Peace-> have luck
<kps_foo> Peace-: ok
<kps_foo> Peace-: thanks for the help
<kps_foo> I tried all the revert back to xorg steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto but KDE still does not start
<kps_foo> I tried all the revert back to xorg steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto but KDE still does not start
 * Solak still has problems with 10.10. It started normal this morning, but after a logout, the logout option doesn't function anymore and starting kde was slower.
<Solak> seems to be a problem with intel gfx cards (I have an asus x800). I can revert back to 10.04 lts, but I'd rather try to solve the 10.10 problems...
<drbobb> something weird happened a few updates of Java ago: I can no longer paste text onto a textbox in a java applet
<drbobb> pasting from the clipboard used to work with previous jre versions, I'm fairly sure the applet's code hasn't changeed
<Solak> sigh...
<Peace-> Solak: ?
<Solak> Peace-: I upgraded from 10.04 lts to 10.10, but now the logout doesn't work anymore (seems to be a bug with intel gfx cards, not sure the x800 is affected though)
<Peace-> Solak: you know how to do a laucher?
<Solak> Peace-: what do you mean?
<Peace-> Solak:  http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/04/bash-close-kde-with-bash-using-dbus/
<Solak> Peace-: I now use alt-f1 -> "sudo restart kdm" / sudo shutdown -h / -r now
<Peace-> Solak: try the qdbus story
<Solak> Peace-: but there seems to be more than just a button that doesn't work. At start the desktop effects are disabled (by an app I'm not aware of) and the mouse cursor is bouncing long at startup (and I have no idea what process it's trying to start).
<Peace-> Solak: you have a driver issue
<Peace-> Solak: i guess
<Peace-> logout  story read that article
<Peace-> and make a laucher if it work with that command
<Solak> Peace-: doesn't seem to have any effect :(
<Peace-> Solak: driver issue
<Solak> Peace-: yes, and I'm not sure that's easy to fix :/
<Peace-> Solak: mah i dunno man... i have an intel and it works fine
<Peace-> Solak: i will wait for 11.04
<Peace-> instead to use 10.10
<Solak> Peace-: I think I'd best revert back to 10.04 LTS...
<Peace-> Solak: yea...
<Solak> Peace-: but 10.10 has some advantages here, sound is finally working again :-)
<Peace-> Solak: but why you didn't try the live cd
<Peace-> Solak: oh
<Peace-> understood
<Solak> Peace-: I just upgraded, but true, by using a live cd I probably noticed this problem earlier...
<Peace-> Solak: i am on 11.04
<Peace-> Solak: it's not stable but here it s working fine...
<Solak> Peace-: that's another option, upgrading to beta 11.04...
<Solak> Peace-: not sure though how to do that, and I'm not sure it solves this particular problem. yet, it's worth a try...
<beast_> Hello, I am having trouble with my wireless network on 10.10 if anyone can help me
<Peace-> beast_: iwconfig
<beast_> i tried that
<Peace-> output?
<beast_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<beast_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<beast_> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<beast_>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<beast_>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<FloodBotK1> beast_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beast_>           Power Management:off
<beast_> does that help?
<Solak> bbl.
<Peace-> beast_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<beast_> wlan0 no scan results
<beast_> Peace-: wlan0  No scan resluts
<Peace-> beast_: rfkill list
<beast_> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<beast_>         Soft blocked: no
<beast_>         Hard blocked: no
<beast_> This is a clean install from new image last night
<beast_> all updates have been applied
<beast_> Peace-: It is a secured network but it is still broadcasting because I am connected on my phone and other pc's
<Peace-> beast_: i am sorry man i have no time right now
<Peace-> beast_: anyway...
<beast_> ok thanks anyway
<Peace-> beast_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> is to see the network
<beast_> ok
<Peace-> nothing appear = driver issue
<Peace-> so lspci | grep -i network
<Peace-> and you get the interfaces
<Peace-> goglin that you can find information about the dirver and how to fix into ubuntu
<beast_> ok thanks
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know if there's a way in KDE 4.6 to have the task manager ordering go back to ordering items "vertically" instead of "horizontally"? It's kind of annoying to have them move around every time a new window opens
<Peace-> Dragnslcr: mmm
<Peace-> Dragnslcr: you meand this ?http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/20/plasma-desktopHG4002.jpg
<Dragnslcr> I assume it's an upstream change, I just figured I'd ask here first in case anyone else was annoyed by the change and had found a way to change it back
<Dragnslcr> Nope, not Force Row Settings
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> Dragnslcr: stuff like that is on that window if there is ok otherwise..
<Dragnslcr> In 4.5, if you open 4 windows (and have two rows like I do), the order would be A above B in the left column, and C above D in the right column
<Dragnslcr> In 4.6, you get A and B in the top row, and B and C in the bottom row
<Dragnslcr> I mean C and D in the bottom row
<Peace-> oh understood
<Peace-> dunno
<Dragnslcr> So if you then open another window, C goes from the left end of the bottom row to the right end of the top row
<Peace-> Dragnslcr: ask to #kde
<Dragnslcr> Instead of the new window being at the end of the top row and everything else staying where it is
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'll have to check there. Thought I'd ask here first. Thanks
<Peace-> Dragnslcr: ask maybe monday
<Peace-> Dragnslcr: a lots people is gone out :D
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> Some of us have to do work during the week and only get to IRC evenings and weekends
<sebhaase> hi,
<sebhaase> i'm running maverick kubuntu in a virtualbox, and was just adding kubuntu-ppa/backports  -- after some package upgrade it KDE doen't start after reboot, and apt-get dist-upgrade says "...some package kept back..." -- any idea !? I was trying to KDE 4.6.1.
<sebhaase> i'm running maverick kubuntu in a virtualbox, and was just adding kubuntu-ppa/backports  -- after some package upgrade     KDE doen't start after reboot, and apt-get dist-upgrade says "...some packages kept back..." -- any idea !? I was trying to get KDE 4.6.1.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Solak> re
<sebhaase> test.
<sebhaase> anyone here ?
<Solak> yes
<Daskreech> I hope so
<sebhaase> i only see messages like [Solak] [~stijnw@cthia.xs4all.nl] has joined #kubuntu
<sebhaase> page on pages ....
<sebhaase> not much fun to read !!
<sebhaase> i suppose my question just got lost in that noise .....
<Daskreech> sebhaase: What would you like to read?
 * BluesKaj admires those who can run gnome enjoyably . you must have the gift of fortitude and patience :) I just thought I'd repeat that for your benefit, Daskreech :)
<sebhaase> some "real people's" discussion.
<sebhaase> not just status lines.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Ha Wrong Chan? :)
<sebhaase> can i filter those out !?
<sebhaase> how?
<Daskreech> sebhaase: Depending on your client yes you can
<BluesKaj> nope , backahnded compliment to gnome users
<sebhaase> i'm on http://webchat.freenode.net/
<sebhaase> mybe that's the problem....
<Daskreech> sebhaase: perhaps. What was your question
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Compliment to the users not so much to the project? :)
<Solak> hmm, upgrading to 11.04 seems like an interesting option right now :-)
<sebhaase> I got "packages kept back" error.
<sebhaase> not Kubuntu doesn't boot anymore.
<sebhaase> after adding maverick backports
<sebhaase> i.e. ppa/... backports  to my 10.10 kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> oh the users absolutely, Daskreech :)
<Daskreech> sebhaase: When you say it does not boot what do you mean?
<sebhaase> I kept seeing the square dots.
<Daskreech> Does it get past GRUB?
<sebhaase> yes.
<Daskreech> Oh hmm Can you choose a different kernel from GRUB?
<sebhaase> maybe.
<Daskreech> sebhaase: is this the same computer that you have kubuntu on?
<sebhaase> can i tell apt  "not" to keep back packages..
<sebhaase> I'm running in a virtualbox.
<Daskreech> sebhaase: yes if you know why it is keeping them back :)
<Daskreech>  ok try boot to a different kernel if you have one to see what it does
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: For reasons like the question I just asked
<sebhaase> i only  have 2.6.35.
<sebhaase> (i'll be back in a few minutes)
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, I didn't last a day after trying out the latest gnome desktop on maverick
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> it's more faster kde or gnome ?
<crashev> hello, Im trying to install my printer (HP1020) using hp-setup however it fails to load some properiaty plugin,I also see python[3665]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp bfa9e0cc error 14 in python2.6[8048000+1e0000] in dmesg - anyone knows how to fix this? Or how to manully download this plugin file ?
<Daskreech> ech0s7: ummm
<Solak> hmm, I guess there's no compact way to solve the problem with the logout (I guess bug 66079)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66079 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "Epiphany Font Rendering Heavily Broken (dup-of: 63403)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 63403 in fontconfig (Ubuntu) "Semi-random ugly font rendering in Edgy (no font hinting)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63403
<sebhaase> I get kubuntu logo.
<sebhaase> but on text terminal the last message is
<sebhaase> Checking battery state  [OK]
 * Solak has https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/66079
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 66079 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "Epiphany Font Rendering Heavily Broken (dup-of: 63403)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 63403 in fontconfig (Ubuntu) "Semi-random ugly font rendering in Edgy (no font hinting)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sebhaase> then it hangs!
<Solak> that's not the bug described on that page, which is about a not working logout in kubuntu.
<sebhaase> how can i interupt init.rc scripts ?
<sebhaase> how can i get into a text console ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: That's Gnome2?
<Daskreech> ech0s7: I think Gnome may be faster
<Daskreech> Not that I think KDE is slow
<Daskreech> but I suppose if you went and did a benchmark test Gnome would probably win
<Daskreech> well Gnome2 I can't speak at all for   any of the new shells
<Daskreech> sebhaase: Alt+ctrl+F1 ?
<Daskreech> I've forgotten if that's possible in Vbox
<sebhaase> i'm still during booting - somewhat.
<Solak> is there a way in 10.10 to save the desktop from the commandline?
<Solak> I can't use logout...
<Daskreech> sebhaase: Somewhat?
<Daskreech> Solak: What's wrong?
<sebhaase> it did not get me to the log in window yet, the x screen show kde logo and "the 5 blinken dots" the text screen says "battery checking   [OK]" .
<Solak> Daskreech: after upgrade from 10.04LTS to 10.10, I noticed that the desktop-effects were stopped by a process, not sure which one (message that I could use shift-alt-F12 to resume). At logout some text appeared and the process stopped, ^C etc. didn't work, shutdown -r now from console did (of course). After the reboot, the buttons for logout, restart, etc. didn't work and in the logs appeared messages related to drm and fb.
<Solak> sebhaase: that's the text...
<Daskreech> sebhaase: can you try press ctrl+Z ?
<sebhaase> does't do anything.
<sebhaase> like Ctrl-\
<Solak> Daskreech: I would prefer a compact solution, instead of reverting to backups or reinstalling another version.
<sebhaase> and Ctrl-C
<Solak> sebhaase: with ctrl-alt-f1 you get a console login.
<Solak> sebhaase: looks like you have the same problem...
<sebhaase> thanks.
<sebhaase> i did not realize that the text i saw was apparently part of x.
<sebhaase> i thought it was a text console.
<Daskreech> Solak: is it just a KDE issue?
<Solak> sebhaase: from the commandline you can do things like 'sudo restart kdm', then alt-ctrl-f8 (f7 still contains the previous, locked, x screen).
<Solak> Daskreech: I'm not sure :( what I see in the bug-text it has something to do with a buggy x-org-server for intel gfx cards.
<sebhaase> i get: restart unknown instanbce.
<sebhaase> instance.
<Solak> Daskreech: I have an Radeon X800Pro.
<Solak> -n
<sebhaase> top show plymouthd using 7% CPU.
<sebhaase> what is that ?
<Daskreech> sebhaase: good question.
<sebhaase> i hope nothing related to VBoxService
<Daskreech> sebhaase: I doubt it. It is probably the daemon for Plymouth
<sebhaase> what is plymouth ?
<Solak> Daskreech: I don't think I can solve the problem, but I'm wondering how I can put together packages that solve it, or find a way to save the desktop one time.
<Daskreech> Solak: that shouldn't stop you from logging out
<Daskreech> Solak: the kde sessin manager I would suspect
<Solak> Daskreech: 'sudo restart kdm' works, but it doesn't save the session afaik.
<Daskreech> Solak: it wouldn't
<Solak> if I revert back to 10.04 LTS, sound is broken again. If I stay with 10.10 I have a broken desktop (unless I can revert to older versions of drivers)
<Daskreech> Solak: I don't think that video card drivers should stop you from logging out
<Daskreech> Solak: I'm going to be on and off here you may wnat to ask in #kde for logging out help
<Solak> Daskreech: the drm/fb errors in the log suggest that there is a relation between the video card drivers and the logout.
<Solak> Daskreech: each time I clicked on the logout button such an error appeared in the log.
<Solak> Daskreech: thanks.
<Daskreech> Solak: I could be wrong then :-D
<sebhaase> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plymouth_(software)
<sebhaase> it's the kubuntu logo i'm seeing ... ;-)
<Daskreech> sebhaase: yes I Don't know why it needs a daemon
<sebhaase> when i kill that it get's completely unresponsive and i have to press "RESET".
<Daskreech> sebhaase: do you have a failsafe option ?
<sebhaase> i just tried that -- it also hangs....
<Daskreech> Solak: try ksmserver
<Daskreech> sebhaase: Oh dear. Boot from a live CD?
<sebhaase> maybe i should uninstall the virtualbox extensions.
<erinaceus> Hi, i was wondering if anyone could point me into the direction of a useful xml tutorial for KDM greeter themes.
<erinaceus> The one on docs.kde is not very useful imho
<Solak> Daskreech: ah, it has a -r option to load a session and it is currently running (maybe even to manipulate so it saves the session).
<Daskreech> Solak: correct
<Solak> Daskreech: hmm, is a dbus command again...
<Solak> if I could figure out what exactly happens when I click on the logout button, I can try to avoid the step that messes up the logout process.
<Daskreech> erinaceus: umm.. not sure. #kde-devel ?
<erinaceus> Thanks, I'll see what i can find there
<sebhaase> deinstalling the vbox guest additions did not make any difference.
<sebhaase> so maybe it's a realy kubuntu issue then ... ;-(
<Daskreech> sebhaase: maybe. can you boot a live CD?
<sebhaase> don't have one, right now.
<sebhaase> but i DO get in.
<Solak> ok, session was saved. but as soon as kdm restarts, the functionality of the logout-buttons is gone.
<sebhaase> i just don;t get any X.
<Daskreech> sebhaase: oh you have a cli?
<sebhaase> yes.
<sebhaase> Ctrl-F1 worked.
<Solak> and another odd thing is the bouncing cursor at restart, it leaves a trail.
<Daskreech> sebhaase: ah well then read /var/log/dmesg then
<sebhaase> Alt-F1
<sebhaase> last messages are about AppAmor.
<sebhaase> don't know what that is....
<sebhaase> ata3: EH complete
<sebhaase> re-mounted. ...
<Daskreech> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<BCMM> what's the difference between kubuntu and kubuntu netbook?
<BCMM> (apart from the plasma shell being in netbook mode by default)
<Daskreech> BCMM: Apart from that?
<james147> BCMM: there is no kubuntu netbook edition anymore, its been rolled into the standard desktop edition
<BCMM> i mean, is that the only difference
<BCMM> ah, ok
<Daskreech> BCMM: No
<Solak> hmm, it seems a bit complicated to get rid of akonadi...
<Daskreech> it also has a longer name
<BCMM> Daskreech: heh
<Daskreech> Solak: how so?
<BCMM> thanks
<Daskreech> hi sheytan
<Solak> Daskreech: when I deactivate it, it always returns and when I simulate a remove it wants to remove almost everything in kde...
<Daskreech> Solak: Well it will remove things that rely on akonadi
<Solak> Daskreech: and many apps do...
<Daskreech> Not that many I think
<Solak> including plasma-desktop.
<Solak> Daskreech: well, it seems like the desktop won't function anymore with akonadi gone :)
<s0phia> haiiii
<Daskreech> Solak: Whoops :)
<Daskreech> s0phia: hi!
<s0phia> :D
<s0phia> i still need to fix my headphone issue today if possible >.<
<s0phia> and install some stuff that edits gEdit to be more like textmate :/
<stormblast> търся торент ubuntu 11.10
<Daskreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Daskreech> stormblast: Существует нет еще 11,10
<stormblast> http://torrentdeluxe.com/ubuntu-11.10-torrent.html
<stormblast> не магу скачит
<Torch> stormblast: please stop writing in any other language then english. thank you.
<Daskreech> stormblast: English?
<Daskreech> stormblast: /join #ubuntu-ru
<stormblast> българин съм и на български ще биша
<Daskreech> stormblast: Тип /join #ubuntu-ru
<Daskreech> Never mind :)
<sourcemaker> how can I sync my contacts in kontact with google?
<areichman> sourcemaker: there's a package in kpackagekit called akonadi-kde-resource-googledata
<sourcemaker> yes... I have installed this packages... but does not work
<areichman> if you install that you should be able to make your google contacts show up in kontact and, I believe, edit them
<areichman> how are you using it?
<sourcemaker> installed the package and enter my google login data
<sourcemaker> it's visible in calender and contacts... by remains empty...
<areichman> hang on, let me install it and see if it happens for me, too
<sourcemaker> thanks man
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i am experiencing low responsiveness in dolphin. It wasn't like that! I am on Kubuntu 10.10 with KDE updated to latest 4.6.1. The thing about dolphin started after i did a clean install with kubuntu's 10.10 iso (burned into a CD) up to now! It is weird. I never had this issue before. By indicating "Low  responsiveness" i refer to a abnormal time needed for dolphin to respond to mouse moving over dirs, clicking on a dir to see
<naftilos76> its' contents also takes 3-4 secs instead of <1sec it used to! Can you suggest anything?
<sourcemaker> areichman: I restarted akonadi and have checked my configurations... still does not work
<naftilos76> akonadi is something that will keep us on the edge. there is always something wrong with it...
<Macer> naftilos76: all dirs ? do you have any network mounts?
<naftilos76> i do but not when i try to determine whether dolphin is having a problem. That is, only local fs exists and still dolphin is slow...
<areichman> sourcemaker: this is really weird. While playing with akonadi and kontact, X crashed on me
<areichman> I think I have to take a pass on this one. I have no idea what's wrong, I'm seeing the same behaivor as you
<sourcemaker> areichman: thanks for you help... I just tried evolution... same this here...
<areichman> very weird. I would try sending an email to the pim people. They might be able to help
<Krycek> hi, my ubuntu 10.10 splash screen changed to kubuntu 10.10, did i do something? XD
<Krycek> ok
<c2tarun> how can I check whether my firefox supports jsp pages or not?
<c2tarun> how can I apply password to any folder in kubuntu?
<Thinkerer68> c2tarun: What about "chmod '-r' mydir"
<Thinkerer68> Is that the effect you need?
<c2tarun> Thinkerer68: let me try, never heard of it
<Thinkerer68> c2tarun: To access the folder you will need "sudo"
<Thinkerer68> c2tarun: Be careful! If you aren't on the "sudoers" list then you can be locked out.
<c2tarun> Thinkerer68: oh... got it :) but its not password of same folder, its just changing permissions
<tomeek> hello i need help , any one can answer my question ?
<tomeek> hello i need help , any one can answer my question ?
<tomeek> hello i need help , any one can answer my question ?
<FloodBotK1> tomeek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c2tarun> tomeek: ask you question first.
<c2tarun> tomeek: ask your question first.
<tomeek> My laptop mouse pad doesnt work on kubuntu , can u tell me why ?
<c2tarun> doesnt work means it is not functioning fully or some features are not working?
<c2tarun> tomeek: ^^
<tomeek> fully
<c2tarun> which kubuntu are you using
<tomeek> 10.10
<c2tarun> which laptop?
<tomeek> Vaio
<tomeek> sony
<tomeek> i use trial to know how it's looking maybe i have to install full ?
<c2tarun> tomeek: well it should have worked in trial as well.
<c2tarun> but still try installing it fully. it wont hurt :)
<tomeek> but if it doesnt work , can i install again windows ?
<c2tarun> tomeek: I'll not suggest you to full format and install, install it inside windows, just as a software.
<c2tarun> tomeek: it will work fine and you can remove it from add or remove programs from inside control panel whenever you want :)
<tomeek>  can u tell me how kubuntu works ? is it good for browsing websites and use softweres ?
<BluesKaj> !Kubuntu | tomeek
<ubottu> tomeek: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<c2tarun> tomeek: yup it is :) I tried ubuntu first just for a change, then I liked it so much that I completely switched to ubuntu first and then I switched to kubuntu :) its awesome.
<c2tarun> tomeek: by the way take a look at this site as well :) http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/ its good
<Rask> Hey guys, wonder if you could help me - Kubuntu installed, everything going well, except for I have no sound.  aplay -l shows my sound card and the mixer doesn't have the channels muted, but still... no sound.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Peace-> Rask:  have you an mp3?
<Peace-> Rask: anyway you can try to remove pulse
<Rask> Remove pulse?
<Peace-> Rask: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/09/18/audio-problem-with-kubuntu-10-10/
<c2tarun> Rask: are you trying the latest version? (kubuntu 10.10?)
<Rask> c2tarun: I actually forget if this is 10.10 or 10.04, how do I check?
<c2tarun> it must be written on the disk :/
<Rask> I have more than one disk.  :(  I've had a lot of trouble trying to install Kubuntu until now
<c2tarun> Rask: try lsb_release -a
<Rask> there it is
<Rask> 10.04.2
<c2tarun> Rask: I'll suggest you to try latest version, if possible, your problem might have fixed there. :)
<BCMM> i have a splash screen during shutdown, but not during startup
<BCMM> this kubuntu install was done with tasksel over a minimal ubuntu install; is there a problem with the initrd or something?
<Rask> c2tarun: Do we have to jump right to a change of that magnitude? >.>
<c2tarun> Rask: not getting what you are asking :/
<Rask> It seems like just a guess
<Rask> "Maybe the latest version will solve your problem"
<Rask> I'd rather understand what's going wrong
<c2tarun> you chipset might be new and the version you are trying may not support all your hardwares completely, I faced this problem with my headset jack. Then I switched to kubuntu 10.10 and it fixed my problem
<Rask> Anyway I checked and I do not have the pulseaudio package installed
<c2tarun> Rask: good :) install it and try if it works.
<Rask> Okay
<acx> ciaoo
<Rask> c2tarun: No, nothing coming out of that either
<c2tarun> Rask: did you reboot?
<Rask> I did alsa force-reload
<c2tarun> Rask: wait around, if someone knows the solution, or if possible for you try the latest version once.
<c2tarun> Rask: dont install it completely, try it with live CD first
<tomeek> i have now install full version and its still unpossible to use a touchpad..
<Peace-> tomeek: mm
<Peace-> tomeek: xserver-xorg-input-all   ?
<tomeek> i dont understand
<Peace-> tomeek: kpackagekit ,
<Peace-> tomeek: install this package
<Peace-> xserver-xorg-input-all
<tomeek> how ?
<tomeek> where can you get it from ?
<Peace-> tomeek: look at this http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/20/plasma_howto-throw-ball___________.gif
<[mio]> Peace: what a service :)
<tomeek> it
<tomeek> s
<tomeek> alerady installed
<Peace-> tomeek: :( so your touchpad is not recognized :(
<tomeek> but it works on
<tomeek> windows 7
<Peace-> tomeek: windows7 has the driver
<Peace-> tomeek: linux has not the driver
<Peace-> that is
<Peace-> so you have to identify which kidn of touchpad you have
<Peace-> and find with google waht you can do to fix the problem
<Peace-> [mio]: :)
<dyonisus> good evening
<dyonisus> is here also a german channel where i can get some help?   my english isnt good enough
<Walzmyn> !de | dyonisus
<ubottu> dyonisus: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dyonisus> thx ubottu   ;-)
<gomiboy> anybody here who managed to boot a vanilla kernel from kernel.org?
<Peace-> gomiboy: we support only ubuntu kernels
<gomiboy> Peace-: i know, just asking if by any... never mind :)
<mariangel> hello
<kaddi> Hi, ich versuche anno 1602 unter kubuntu zu installieren um ein mehrspieler spiel zu spielen. das spielen hat soweit funktioniert, wenn ich jetzt aber versuch ein mehrspieler spiel zu starten haengt es sich an dem screen auf nachdem ich das directplay ausgewaehlt habe
<kaddi> wie kann ich anno1602 dennoch spielen>
<Walzmyn> !de | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kaddi> oh wow, sorry
<kaddi> wrong window
<Walzmyn> 's ok
<kaddi> you woudln't happen to be familiar with the (german) Game anno1602 and now how to make multiplayer work on ubuntu with wine?
<Walzmyn> hehe, nope
<Walzmyn> tried google?
<kaddi> yeh, they have all kind of problems covered, but not the issue i'm seeing (freezing of the app)
<Walzmyn> check winehq, I've seen things like that be sloved by up/down grading your wine version
<Walzmyn> Is there a way to make apt uninstall all the packages pulled in by a meta package?
<kaddi> last version that was tested there for the game was 0.9 something from what i've seen.. so I don't have high hopes to get that version somewhere :p
 * Walzmyn nods
<Walzmyn> I backed up a mysql database with rysnc, Now I see that wasn't the proper thing to do. How can I re-intergrate this database into mysql?
<kaddi> is there a way to downgrade wine to 0.9 in kubuntu 10.10?
<gundamrx78nt1> KDEuBlog, I installed kubuntu 10.10 and set up my twitter account on the ublog but when I click on the links of the tweets I follow, it opens in monodevelop. How do I stop that from happening?
<gundamrx78nt1> Ok, when I click on a link inthe KDEuBlog, it opens the  link in the monodevelop ide, how do I stop that from happening?
<Dekkard> is kde the future of ubuntu?
<claydoh> lolz
#kubuntu 2012-03-12
<phunyguy> can someone help me figure out how to sync some music on my phone with amarok, and have it transcode to mp3? Currently I tell it to copy to that collection, but it keeps the flac format.
<phunyguy> cant find an option to tell it to transcode to mp3
<vladimir> hi any one here?
<sergiyk0> anybody here?
<sergiyk0> can someone tell me how to make kubuntu remember wifi password? because everytime i start the computer it asks me for a password?
<vladimir> help please
<Guest81658> hey, I just booted up and my touchpad isn't working
<`Korvin> any ideas?
<phunyguy> oh for cryin out loud.  I am trying to want to use amarok, but I can't make it do what I want.  I just want it to encode to another format when copying to my phone.  And perhaps a synch feature.  Does anyone else have any suggestions for working software to do this in kde?
<`Korvin> I updated my nvidia driver, and now kdm wont boot
<chronos> hello.
<chronos> someone here has Galaxy S 2 and Kubuntu?
<chronos> the MTP in kde isn't working as expected... I can't browse my smartphone cards
<bsdfreak> Good evening!  Anyone having issues with Precise not loading the KDE desktop after logging in?  It happened to me after running an aptitude update.
<szal> bsdfreak: #ubuntu+1 for Precise questions please
<Linkmaster> bsdfreak: I am not currently running Precise, but see if all your file permissions are still yours, and then, after that, try putting a fresh .kde in there
<bsdfreak> Linkmaster: Thanks.  Seems to happen even in a test account I just created.
<bsdfreak> szal: OK.
 * Linkmaster shrugs
<Linkmaster> I'll install the 64-bit on here sometime or another, no time now. but ask in the channel that sz recommended, so as we don't clog this channel up
<bsdfreak> np
<cancer> Hi
<Daskreech> hi
<seshagiri> I've installed Kubuntu 11.10 in  Lenovo G550. I don't have seperate keys for tuning on network and bluetooth. I restarted the bluetooth service. But still the the bluetooth icon in the icon tray is showing no apapters found. I googled but didn't any particular solutions. The status tip is showing the bluetooth:off
<GirlyGirl> seshagiri: The pc has no bluetooth on/off keys?
<seshagiri> GirlyGirl: no it doesn't have seperate bluetooth keys. In ubuntu if i turn on the wireless card the bluetooth gets automatically on. I don't know what is the  kubunutu hack to turn on the bluetooth :/
<seshagiri> i did service bluetooth restart but no effect :/
<GirlyGirl> seshagiri: Bluetooth service restart won't help.. is the device on as per indicator lights?
<Daskreech> !info kbluetooth
<ubottu> Package kbluetooth does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> !info bluedevil
<ubottu> bluedevil (source: bluedevil): The KDE Bluetooth stack. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 261 kB, installed size 1544 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<GirlyGirl> Daskreech: the person left
<seshagiri> yes i am still here
<Daskreech> Was just trying to remember the bluetooth package
<almoxarife> cancer: wine once removed does stay in the menu/s, probably a bug, but the wine packaged if it was un-installed is actually gone, unless you have 'team-viewer' in which case its still in /opt/......
<Sh0rtW4v3> i was told recently that there is a PPA with a package that addresses the malfunctioning task manager (ghost buttons, min/max not working, etc). would anyone here know which PPA that is?
<OrdosTrinitus_> does anyone have a minute for a sanity check?
<brently> i need some help with kubuntu 12.04 please
<almoxarife> OrdosTrinitus_: shoot
<almoxarife> brently: me too
<OrdosTrinitus_> i swapped laptops and now have new hardware, I'm trying to configure my kismet.conf file but something is inaccurate in my sources
<OrdosTrinitus_> and i cannot remember what i did to get the source  the last time  i did this lol
<brently> just installed 12.04. trying to set up bluetooth tether with vlack berry. anyone here able to help?
<almoxarife> OrdosTrinitus_: sources= wlan?
<OrdosTrinitus_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<OrdosTrinitus_> FATAL: Unknown capture source type 'RTL8188CE' in source 'RTL8188CE,wlan3,WLAN_intern'
<brently> in 11.04 i would pair the blackberry with my laoptop. and it would ask if i wanted to connect to DUN. then send me to a wizard.
<OrdosTrinitus_> what am i doing wrong
<almoxarife> OrdosTrinitus_: pastebin the conf?
<OrdosTrinitus_> seems like in my old sources file it read something like iwlxxx,wlan3,addme
<GirlyGirl> brently: 12.04 discussion why don't you try #ubuntu+1
<brently> oh didnt know..
<brently> so like now in 12.04 it asks to connect to DUN. then doesnt give me the wizard. any thoughts?
<almoxarife> brently: is it something that may not have installed?
<OrdosTrinitus_> hmm that didn't work
<almoxarife> OrdosTrinitus_: is the point to capture from wlan3?
<OrdosTrinitus_> yes
<brently> hmm i seem to recall reading some packages that handled the usual mobile broadband providers info missing...
<almoxarife> OrdosTrinitus_: so why the need to fixate on the 'rtl......'
<brently> but that was a previous release
<almoxarife> brently: perhaps 12.04 also has the same issue?
<almoxarife> OrdosTrinitus_: the reason I am asking is because I only provide 'wlanx' to sources and it works fine
<brently> so how to i start the wizard where i pick tmobile, the plan, and all that manually?
<OrdosTrinitus_> FATAL: Illegal card source line 'wlan3'
<almoxarife> brently: is the wizard installed?
<OrdosTrinitus_> dosent seem to want to take just wlanx
<almoxarife> OrdosTrinitus_: where is kismet.conf located?
<almoxarife> etc?
<almoxarife> OrdosTrinitus_: what version of kismet?
<OrdosTrinitus_> /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<OrdosTrinitus_> Kismet 2008.05.R1
<almoxarife> OrdosTrinitus_: that is an older version,
<brently> almoxarife: what package would that be so I can look???
<almoxarife> OrdosTrinitus_: version=2009-newcore
<OrdosTrinitus_> k removing and running a fresh get
<almoxarife> brently: I am not sure, but I can look,
<brently> almoxarife: thanks please
<OrdosTrinitus_> i didn't think about it but i have had this build up a long time even when my drive was dying i just ddrescued it to a new drive
<almoxarife> brently: you could try installing 'bluez-compat'
<brently> almoxarife: ok i will
<almoxarife> OrdosTrinitus_: I got it from their ppa
<OrdosTrinitus_> thanks for the help almo
<almoxarife> OrdosTrinitus_: welcome
<brently> bluez-cups and bluez are already installed... hmm
<almoxarife> brently: you could try installing 'bluez-compat'
<brently> i just did... now what?
<almoxarife> brently: re-do your steps
<brently> nope didnt help
<brently> I was hoping someone could tell me what to do to make it work :)
<brently> is it possible to replace the network-manager package with a previous version?
<brently> submitted a bug report with help from #ubuntu+1 channel... thanks guys!!!!
<Daskreech> brently, it is
<psylocibe> Hi guys, I have a strange problem with KDE
<psylocibe> every so often some apps like Firefox and Thunderbird won't start
<psylocibe> they will appear as <defunct> processes
<psylocibe> in the output of "ps"
<psylocibe> they will hang forever
<psylocibe> with no error messages
<psylocibe> the error will persist after a logout or a reboot
<psylocibe> and the only way for me to make firefox work again
<psylocibe> is to delete my .kde directory and start afresh
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  short question: I updated my kubuntu 11.10 to KDE4.8, using backports and now the gtk integration is somehow damaged
<howlymowly> any idea?
<Tm_T> howlymowly: how it is broken?
<howlymowly> Tm_T: The only theme engine I can use is the default "raleigh" theme
<howlymowly> but qt-curve, ocygen-gtk  and all these themes do not work anymore
<Tm_T> doesn't happen here, hmm
<howlymowly> Tm_T: I deleted all config files in my home directory
<howlymowly> or at least all those config files that I though were relevant
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<psylocibe> :)
<cancer> cannot copy file to 'user/src'? any help
<BluesKaj> cancer,  do you mean /usr/src ?
<bazhang> !crosspost | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<cancer> blueskaj: yes
<bazhang> cancer, you are already receiving help in #ubuntu ...
<BluesKaj> cancer,  use root permissions with that file
<elvispresley> bom dia
<BluesKaj> good morning
<faLUCE> hi. ubuntu 11.10 is supported until...?
<`Korvin> nvidia drivers are now preventing kdm from starting
<BluesKaj> !support | faLUCE
<ubottu> faLUCE: The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://www.kubuntu.com/support.php
<BluesKaj> hmm, wrong factoid
<Pici> They've already been helped in #u anyway.
<Timmy_> when will kubuntu 12.04 LTS be released?
<Pici> Timmy_: Generally the same date as the Ubuntu release, which is April 26th
<Timmy_> ok, what date is today?
<Timmy_> aaaah, tooo long, i prefer use debian
<Timmy_> part bye
<qw-Russian> hello
<qw-Russian> all
<`Korvin> hey, I have a kubuntu hdd that has it's home dir encrypted, I know the password, but I'm not booted into it, it's just mounted
<qw-Russian> help me please
<`Korvin> how can I view the files?
<qw-Russian> I would like to set Linux but does not know what the best of all distributive to set
<qw-Russian> 'Korvin may be /etc/passwd
<qw-Russian> ?
<`Korvin> qw-Russian, what do you mean
<Tm_T> `Korvin: the folder is encrypted, or the whole partition?
<Tm_T> qw-Russian: if you ask here what's best Linux distribution, the obvious answer is Kubuntu
<`Korvin> just the folder
<`Korvin> I chose the require password to decrypt home directory option
<`Korvin> when installing
<qw-Russian> Tm_T it is all ?
<oneadvent_> hi i would like to know how to get my samba shares to start on computer restart (connects automatically to wired network), as it is when I reboot I can ssh in but someone locally has to log in to get samba shares working. I shared them by using dolphin and right clicking and sharing.
<Tm_T> qw-Russian: I'm unsure what you're asking (:
<`Korvin> Tm_T, any ideda?
<`Korvin> idea*
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian: Kubuntu is my favourite version of Linux.  It's very full featured.
<qw-Russian> now in my notebock set Linux Spark
<Tm_T> `Korvin: I wonder if this helps any: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Manually
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian: But as to which distribution of Linux is best, only you can answer that question.  Do you want a simple, easy to use version?
<qw-Russian> Do you want a simple, easy to use version? - no, may be pro
<jipang_menjerit> is there bugs on amarok kde 4.8?
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian: Then Kubuntu is a good version for you.
<DarthFrog> !kubuntu | qw-Russian
<ubottu> qw-Russian: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<qw-Russian> thanks
<`Korvin> Tm_T, looks right, but sudo: encryptfs-add-passphrase: command not found
<oneadvent_> j/join #pensacola_linux
<oneadvent_> er
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian: And there is support for Kubuntu in Russian: #kubuntu-ru
<qw-Russian> but it this version we have programming language ?
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian: It has everything you want.
<qw-Russian> im am understand English  )
<bazhang> DarthFrog, its #ubuntu-ru
<Tm_T> `Korvin: install ecryptfs-utils
<DarthFrog> bazhang: So it is, thanks.
<qw-Russian> i would like full pack's programming language example: C++, lazarus and full web language
<`Korvin> yeah I found that
<Tm_T> `Korvin: honestly said I don't know much of those encrypted homefolders done by ubuntu installer, so cannot say how it is in your system
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian: They are all available for Kubuntu.
<`Korvin> no problem, you googled better results than I did =p
<qw-Russian> =)
<qw-Russian> LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch
<qw-Russian> Distributor ID:	Spark
<qw-Russian> Description:	Spark 10.4
<qw-Russian> Release:	10.4
<qw-Russian> Codename:	lucid
<qw-Russian> qw@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBotK1> qw-Russian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`Korvin> Tm_T, how does sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/korvin/.Private /home/korvin/Private mount the dir?
<`Korvin> because it's failing to
<qw-Russian> and what difference between mac and kubuntu
<Tm_T> `Korvin: is ~/.Private where your encrypted data is?
<ikonia> qw-Russian: mac is an operating system, kubuntu is the ubuntu operating system with kde for a desktop
<`Korvin> no, it's on another hdd, but the .Private file is only accessible when the disk isn't mounted
<qw-Russian> thanks
<Tm_T> then try mount where your encrypted data is to an empty folder
<qw-Russian> i'm search in web site  next Linux Deepin 11.12.1 [i386 + x86_64]
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian: If you're new to Linux, you should choose one of the major distros (Kubuntu, Fedora, SuSE, Debian) rather than a minor one.
<EvilResistance> i agree with DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> And, personally, instead of Fedora, I'd suggest CentOS instead.
<qw-Russian> i can update (upgrade) my os from this version Linux ?
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian: What are you running now?
<qw-Russian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880544/
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian: The next time someone asks you that question, Just answer "Lucid" or "10.04". :-)
<qw-Russian> yes or no ?=)
<DarthFrog> You can update from Lucid (10.04) to Precise (12.04) when Precise is released next month.  But not to any other distro.
<qw-Russian> to the best of my knowledge 12.04 is  beta version
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian: It is indeed in beta right now.  It will be released late in April.
<qw-Russian> last update my system to 12.04 do i have problem
<EvilResistance> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<EvilResistance> that includes Kubuntu afaik
<spaceneedle>  I Installed Kubuntu 12.04 on my desktop, but I don't see linux mint 12 at all. In fact there is no operating selection screen at all. It just boots up to kubuntu.
<DarthFrog> spaceneedle: Lucky you! :-)
<qw-Russian> but i upgrade my bubuntu is off
<qw-Russian> and i reinstall system
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian: Then don't upgrade.  Lucid is supported for another year.
<qw-Russian> that I can not upgrade
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian: Cannot?  Of course you can.  if you wait a year, you'll have support for Lucid for that whole time.  And then, when you upgrade to Precise in a year's time, Precise will have a year's worth of bug fixes itself.
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian: We have a saying in English: If it isn't broken, don't fix it. :-)
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian: And if your Lucid OS isn't broken ....
<qw-Russian> an update is well-built to me no hurry
<`Korvin> ls
<`Korvin> habit ^
<`Korvin> EvilResistance, I just booted up into that disk that was connected with esata, now my grub is all fudged up
<`Korvin> it goes to grub rescue
<`Korvin> says it can't find the disk
<`Korvin> the hdd
<`Korvin> i installed grub again, let me try it
<dgirz> chanserv access #channel list
<chronos> someone already have this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68042/hibernate-locks-out-session-instead-of-hibernating-kde-11-10-64-bit
<Dan-The-Man> anyone know why kekonq and dolphin always show up pinned to my taskmanager on reboot or relogin even if i unpin them?  It happens every time
<Dan-The-Man> rekonq*
<`Korvin> I downloaed boot-fixer or something like that, and it restored my windows boot recored
<`Korvin> record
<`Korvin> so I never get the option to switch to kubuntu, it just boots windows
<markus> moin
<Fanfare> Q: Is it possible to do kdm -> virtualbox. Could that work? I dont mean autostart, but login directly into virtualbox from kdm...
<BlouBlou> guys, I can't get the key which is < pointing up. The one that you use to writte exponents, ²
<BlouBlou> that we use
<oneadvent_> ^
<oneadvent_> there you can copy and paste it now
<BlouBlou> oneadvent_: oh, that you... now really, how can I configure kubuntu to work with it?
<BlouBlou> thank you
<BlouBlou> damn, asking questions and making homeworks isn't a good idea
<oneadvent_>  no prob BlouBlou just return it when you are done with it
<BlouBlou> oneadvent_: so, you don't know how to solve it
<qw-Russian> how help me please about Wi-Fi
<oneadvent_> :) i'm not even sure what the question is...standard keyboards use shift and 6 to get it
<oneadvent_> BlouBlou: alt-94 would do it too
<BlouBlou> oneadvent_: it does not
<oneadvent_> hmmm
<oneadvent_> try ctrl-alt-94
<oneadvent_> http://alt-codes.org/list/
<oneadvent_> that is what i'm using as a guide
<oneadvent_> I'll never know :(
<qw-Russian> I want to create it the internet  of Wi-fi network but how to create it I do not know ...  Prompt me from what to begin to on stage if it is possible? Thank you.
<`Korvin> ut
<`Korvin> wut
<`Korvin> are you using a translator?
<maco> !ru | qw-Russian
<ubottu> qw-Russian: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<JMichaelX>  i was told recently that there is a PPA with a package that addresses the malfunctioning task manager (ghost buttons, min/max not working, etc). would anyone here know which PPA that is?
<JMichaelX> every time i open thunderbird, two instances are opened. if i close one, the other closes, too. anyone else seeing this?
<JMichaelX> ok, i guess it is just one process... but two windows are opened
<JMichaelX> ok, figured that one out. some kind of problem with the minimize to tray extension
<`korvin> I'm trying to restore grub and I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/880761/
<designbybeck_> Our Kubuntu Linux public access computer is Live! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150667483419847&l=37d0951719
<designbybeck_> This is in our commons area of our universities Library
<JMichaelX>  i was told recently that there is a PPA with a package that addresses the malfunctioning task manager (ghost buttons, min/max not working, etc). would anyone here know which PPA that is?
<Promethes> hi, what app is best for cd audio ripping? KAudioCreator is not in repositories so i need alternatives. Nayone?
<Promethes> *Anyone?
<`korvin> can anyone help me install grub
<`korvin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880787/
<`korvin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880784/
<tsimpson> Promethes: K3b can rip audio CDs, and is pre-installed (you may need libk3b6-extracodecs installed for MP3 support)
<excognac> 10.8-32 Mb/sec is acceptable speed for moving files from an ntfs partition to ext4 with core i3 4 Gb RAM? browser and dolphin running only otherwise?
<tsimpson> excognac: the speed depends mostly on your hardware (how fast your drives spin, bus throughput, cache etc), so it's not so much to do with what you're doing at the moment. unless you're doing (other) heavy reading/writing to the same disks, which is a web browser/file manager probably aren't doing
<tsimpson> short answer is that it's a pretty decent speed for a "standard/recent" system
<excognac> tsimpson: thanks
<excognac> that was very helpfule, and yeah, how the hd is jumpered etc, absolutely right
<excognac> tsimpson: but it is normal that typing right into this chatwindow is appears slowly?
<excognac> *appearing
<tsimpson> heavy IO can do that, because the CPU is sending a lot of signals to the OS, saying it has new input for it to process
<tsimpson> the input from copying files, and the input from the physical keyboard key press
<Promethes> tsimpson: yes, but i ripped cd 5 minutes ago and half of the tags (Artist and Album names) are empty in created ogg files, so K3b does not doing this task well
<tsimpson> Promethes: you can also just navigate to "audiocd:/" in dolphin (or any other KDE app) and use that interface
<Sh0rtW4v3>  i was told recently that there is a PPA with a package that addresses the malfunctioning task manager (ghost buttons, min/max not working, etc). would anyone here know which PPA that is?
<BarkingFish> Evening guys. Can anyone remind me how to change the commands grub2 receives at boot please?   At the moment it's loading with the options   ro  quiet  splash
<BarkingFish> I want to set it to boot with rw  verbose noplymouth, but can't make it do this permanently right now
<yofel_> BarkingFish: I'm not sure why you would want rw, but the other options are set in /etc/default/grub
<yofel_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<yofel_> for reference
<BarkingFish> ok yofel, thanks for that :)
<JMichaelX>  i was told recently that there is a PPA with a package that addresses the malfunctioning task manager (ghost buttons, min/max not working, etc). would anyone here know which PPA that is?
<crevolante> ho controllato gli update, non riesco a aggiotnare linux-generic, linux-header-generic e linux-image generic a meno di non disinstallare prima la vecchia versione
<BarkingFish> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<crevolante> sorry wrong channel
<BarkingFish> no problem
<muji8u> hello guys
<muji8u> first time using kubuntu :P
<muji8u> what would u guys recommand is a good video editing software for ubuntu
<DarthFrog> kino
<muji8u> hmm can any1 help me with images.google.com? its only showing them in like rows of 4.....
<muji8u> i want it to take up the whole page, im using rekonq
#kubuntu 2012-03-13
<MountainX> Anyone using Kubuntu 12.04 having problems with Firefox not being able to open containing folder of downloaded items?
<Mitchell92> Hi... just put kubuntu on my netbook and it's looking funny.
<Mitchell92> Can someone give me some advice? Just downloaded kubuntu and put it on my netbook, but the KDE interface looks totally different than that on my suse linux box.
<tsimpson> the netbook interface looks different from the desktop interface
<Mitchell92> I want the regular desktop interface.
<Mitchell92> did it automatically detect I'm on a netbook?
<tsimpson> yes, it normally detects the netbook and uses a specially designed interface
<Mitchell92> How can I switch it to the desktop interface?
<tsimpson> you can change it from System Settings -> Workspace Behaviour -> Workspace
<MountainX> see system settings > workspace behavior > workspace to change it
<tsimpson> change Workspace Type  to Desktop
<Mitchell92> I'm going to window behavior
<Mitchell92> oops thats what i did wrong
<Mitchell92> i let my roommate use my netbook, it has like stuff all over the lid.
<FFForever> Hi ya
<FFForever> I'm trying to install some updates (libc6) and I keep getting Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16.
<muji8u_> so what would u guys suggest is a good video editing software?
<muji8u_> blender looks pretty cool
<atome> hi there :)
<atome> I would like to assign keyboard keys on a joystick... ?
<muji8u_> does reconq have an adblocker on it?
<atome> muji8u_, not sure konqueror have it... ask google...
<atome> for me qjoypad...
<muji8u_> yea k tnx
<muji8u_> wtf?? apt-get install skype no work!
<amason> muji8u_: skype is not free software so if it's in an apt repository at all it would have to reside in the parter repositories
<amason> make sure that those are enabled and apt-get update
<amason> you should then be able to do an apt-cache search skype
<amason> muji8u_: openshot is supposed to be pretty good for consumer level video editing
<muji8u_> okay thanks
<amason> blender is actually really good for professional level video editing
<amason> however it comes with professional level complexity :)
<muji8u_> thats alright lol
<muji8u_> i made my movie yestarday with sony vegas while learning how to use it at the same time lol
<muji8u_> where would i find the parter repositories?
<amason>  /etc/apt/sources.list is where you would enable it. i don't know what the repo is specifically. i don't use proprietary software myself.
<amason> i would personally be surprised if skype was in there though
<amason> my guess is that you probably have to get it from the website
<muji8u_> back, and yea okay thanks
<muji8u_> how do i find out which version of kubuntu i have? x86, x64?
<amason> uname -a will tell you which kernel your using
<muji8u_> uname?
<muji8u_> ah nvm
<muji8u_> lol
<muji8u_> aww damn it... i thought this was the 64 bit.....
<amason> what does it output ?
<muji8u_> .6.38-13-generic-pae #56-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 14:32:30 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<amason> ok yeh that's not the 64bit version but realistically there isn't a whole lot of difference. 64bit will generally be faster but will also consume more memory
<MountainX> anyone using Kubuntu 12.04 with Firefox?
<amason> MountainX: i do on my laptop
<MountainX> amason: after you download a file with Firefox, can you "open containing folder" from the downloads list?
<MountainX> that isn't working for me
<amason> can't say that i've tried that , i'm not currently with my laptop so i can't test, but remember 12.04 isn't yet released
<amason> so there will probably be a large number of things that aren't yet fully baked
<MountainX> Kubuntu 11.10 doesn't work for me, so I have no choice but to use 12.04 (or another distro)
<amason> that's fine, but just don't expect 12.04 to be fully baked
<amason> you might find that another distro is more suitable for you depending on what issues you encounter
<MountainX> I just need to know if anyone else is having this same problem. If not, I'm going to reinstall 12.04 again.
<amason> reinstalling is unlikely to change anythinhg
<amason> you could move your profiles and .qt /.kde files
<amason> and try that
<MountainX> do I need to log out of the DE to move those files, or can I just move them with Dolphin, then logout/login?
<amason> the latter is fine
<MountainX> thanks
<amason> i'd move .kde, .qt .firefox
<amason> that will probably reset all your custom settings or any legacy settings
<MountainX> I think my mime types are messed up. That's why I was actually thinking about reinstalling.
<MountainX> this is my issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/112194/kubuntu-12-04-firefox-and-rekong-dont-know-how-to-open-downloaded-files#comment132741_112194
<amason> you can purge / re-install just that package
<MountainX> which package? I purged Firefox already. Is there a mime types package I can purge too?
<amason> should be
<amason> whatever package installs /etc/mime.types
<amason> or whatever the file is called
<amason> apt-file will tell you what package it comes from
<MountainX> that's one file. Another one is /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<MountainX> amason: apt-file - great tip. Thanks!
<MountainX> unfortunately, it doesn't recognize /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<amason> yeh i don't have that on my machine either
<amason> what does the file contain ?
<MountainX> my problem is that the browsers don't know how to open file types (or the containing folder). I found on a forum that this file contained associations for applications and file types.
<MountainX> But I think it must not apply to KDE, now.
<amason> well firefox is a GTK app
<MountainX> good point
<FFForever> Any ideas about this error Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16. while installing libc6?
<MountainX> FFForever: did you check Google? I see that exact error listed
<muji8u_> um im trying to go in to "su" in konsole but its saying incorrect pass?
<FFForever> MountainX I did, and some pages tell me to download the libc file and extract the ldconfig. Unfortunately that didn't work since it didn't have an sbin directory
<muji8u_> su: Authentication failure
<MountainX> muji8u: did you try sudo ?
<muji8u_> im trying to install a nvidia driver thats y
<MountainX> in some distros, su requires root password while sudo requires the user's password. I'm not sure how Kubuntu works in that regard
<MountainX> muji8u_: you can install the driver using sudo or su. But your user must have sudo rights. By default the user you create during installation has those rights.
<muji8u_> so what is the root password?
<muji8u_> it worked with sudo
<MountainX> there is no root password on Ubuntu
<MountainX> ok. just use sudo then. That's the usual way
<muji8u_> okay
<FFForever> MountainX, I was downloading the wrong package heh. I needed libc-bin and not libc
<MountainX> ok
<muji8u_> how do i go into text mode so that i may install the driver?
<muji8u_> ctrl+alt+backspace nvm
<muji8u_> aight so when i kill x, and i do sudo "program" it says command not found
<muji8u_> its .run file?
<MountainX> you can get to a console with CTRL-ALT-F1 (or F2, to F6)
<MountainX> to install the driver, try sudo -s
<MountainX> then at the # prompt, run the command
<MountainX> then type "exit" to get out of root mode
<muji8u_> what command should i use to open it?
<muji8u_> sh?
<MountainX> to run a file you can use ./filename or sh filename
<MountainX> or bash filename
<muji8u_> okay got it
<muji8u_> but i thought ctrl+alt+backspace killed x server
<amason> service kdm stop should drop you to a console
<amason> and kill the xserver
<MountainX> using CTRL-ALT-F1 is a way to switch to the console without killing the X server. If you need to kill X, do it your way.
<MountainX> If you use CTRL-ALT-F1, you can get back to the X session with CTRL-ALT-F7
<JMichaelX> does anyone here know anything about the hrvojes/qt PPA?
<hotmanta> Bluetooth problems with pulse audio - choppy audio, I am looking for help on this.
<Daskreech> Turning on Bluetooth makes audio choppy?
<hotmanta> I have a belkin bluetooth receiver, when using it the audio is choppy and drops completly sometimes.
<hotmanta> Get this error in syslog: module-bluetooth-device.c: Skipping 36530 us (= 6440 bytes) in audio stream
<giantpune> does anybody have any experience with v4l2/capture devices around here?
<giantpune> i have a piece of hardware that allows connecting a vcr to usb for transferring old videos.  but everything i try ends up showing me the video in black&white
<sluckxz> sorry i gave up on some old dvb broadcast pci cards and just got a hauppage.
<sluckxz> http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/cards.html number one has some info as ntsc being recognized as pal
<giantpune> nope :(
<giantpune> even when i try to open it as a capture deice with vlc, and specify NTSC, its grey
<giantpune> i tried all 20ish video modes they have and theyre all grey
<sluckxz> seems like there are others that have had this issue but it seems rare
<sluckxz> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1128907.html
<giantpune> still no love
<sluckxz> whats the device?
<giantpune> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5238925&CatId=1428
<sluckxz> does lsudb give any info
<sluckxz> does lsusb give any info
<giantpune> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 2304:021a Pinnacle Systems, Inc. Dazzle DVC100 Audio Device
<DarthFrog> When KDM tries to start KDE, it displays 4 icons, in sequence.  What does the absence of the 4th icon indicate?
<Boffy> hello! i have a question. i used kdesudo to run dolphin, so i could set give right of new hard disk used for data to user. i've also marked it for sharing (wioth samba). hwoever later i realised i do not want to share the whole disk over network but only a folder that user would share. i marked it unshared, however dolphin is ignoring me
<Boffy> after i click ok and check the propperties of disk again it is still shared just like before
<max> o
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<excognac> stupid, but can't find in 4.8.1 KDE how to make the touchpad auto turn off while mouse is attached
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ghostcube> is there any chance the kde window decorator will work with compiz?
<BluesKaj> ghostcube,  in what manner , what effects ?
<ghostcube> scaling the windows for example isnt possible with kde decorator
<ghostcube> you cant change the size
<BluesKaj> ghostcube,  perhaps just using compiz without desktop effects enabled , but I personally don't see the need for compiz anymore.
<ghostcube> hmm i dont like the kde effekts and the triggers for them. i just use compiz without kde effects. i try emerald this evening.
<ghostcube> there is an working version in ppa
<BluesKaj> ghostcube,  not many ppl using compiz , so compiz problems don't come up very often
<BluesKaj> not here anyway
<ghostcube> there are not much problems so far, its just you cant change any window size with kde decorator. i used gtk decorator the last months, and thought maybe there is any change.
<ghostcube> anything else works fine for kde and compiz
<ghostcube> so i try to get emerald up and running :)
<ghostcube> the kde effects are nice, i dont say there not well done, i just dont like the triggrs and some of them, and i run compiz since beryl iam used to it :)
<BluesKaj> ghostcube,  click on the titlebar, choose advanced, special window  and special application settings to resize
<ghostcube> hmm ok, will try this, thx
<cancer> !synaptic | cancer
<ubottu> cancer, please see my private message
<ubuntu> Hello, i need help to fix my partition tables before i can install kubuntu, i tried with testdisk and the error is"incorrect number of bytes per sector 52286 (FAT) !+ 512 (HD)
<BradleyStrider> The ext partition is broken, how do i fix it_
<BradleyStrider> ?
<Guest95356> hi
<Guest95356> could anyone help with Plasma Desktop issue?
<Peace-> Guest95356: ask
<Peace-> bradleystrider: break ?
<Guest95356> oh, hi Peace- . I installed Plasma on Mint and when i try to turn Firewall on i get "Wong identification"
<Peace-> Guest95356: mint?
<Peace-> this is mint channel ?
<Guest95356> yes
<Guest95356> no, but i tried there
<Peace-> no man you have to ask on mint channel
<Peace-> mint is not kubuntu
<Guest95356> ok w/e bye
<designbybeck> Hello All
<designbybeck> Best Video Screen Capture program for Kubuntu/KDE??
<mounir> bonjour
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  not sure , have you tried recordmydesktop ?
<designbybeck> not with my Kuubntu desktop setup yet BluesKaj
<designbybeck> I thought i'd ask first
<designbybeck> but I'm on dual monitors, i might have to unhook before i do this screen cast, I don't think GTKRecordmydesktop allowed for slecting the screens
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  the app description says "Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session"
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning
<designbybeck> I did use it when i was using Ubuntu
<designbybeck> I'll give that a try again. Thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  maybe , "screen"
<designbybeck> ...howdy mydogsnameisrudy
<BluesKaj> hey mydogsnameisrudy
<Dan-The-Man> anyone else on 12.04 notice almost every update removes at least a package but usually 5 or more
<Dan-The-Man> or is this just me
<Dan-The-Man> ?
<BluesKaj> Dan-The-Man,  most are being replaced / upgraded
<BluesKaj> Dan-The-Man,  for a more definite answer , ask in #ubuntu+1
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm anyone use gmail .. is the server down?
<ikonia> isitdownforyou.com
<Peace-> mydogsnameisrudy: is working
<mydogsnameisrudy> thx
<Dan-The-Man> BluesKaj: ok as long as it won't nuke my system :D thanks
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok its me then
<designbybeck> Was trying the stable ppa out in Kubuntu 11.10 64bit, I have upgraded to KDE 4.8 ,but when I tried Kazam this is what I got: http://www.pasteall.org/30001
<Neuer_N> hi all
<Neuer_N> pls, give me other IRC channel
<Combatjuan> When I first log into X, graphics are smooth are nice.  After a day, they are choppy and moving windows gives me about 2FPS.  If I turn on desktop effects, they are butter smooth for ~5 seconds and then completely freeze for ~30 seconds.
<Combatjuan> s/X/KDE
<Combatjuan> And with desktop effects enabled I get about 5 minutes (unless I manage to turn them off during a non-frozen tiny chunk of time) of X will restart.
<markus> I turned them off for the same reasons
<markus> But I got tired of them anyways
<markus> Look nice but are totally useless
<designbybeck> My buddy just pointed out to me that Kubuntu's Home page "tour page" still shows OpenOffice!? http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<BreoganBard> ...does anyone could tell me how to disable guest session on ubuntu 10.04 ...?
<Combatjuan> markus: I turn them off because they lock up my system.  I /want/ them on, not because they are pretty, but because having choppy-stuttering non-HW accelerate graphics completely sucks.
<Combatjuan> Man, I feel like it's still 2002 and desktop linux is still incredibly unpolished.  Don't get me wrong, I love linux and freedom and use it like crazy... but so often it's just a pain in the butt.
<tazcook> hi im trying to fix my HD partitions, ive messed up the geometry, could you give me a hand? i tried with testdisk and sfdisk
<tazcook> also gparted doesnt work
<markus> I am tired of that endless discussion that linux is unpolished and whatelse
<Combatjuan> tazcook: Why doesn't it work?
<markus> go and use windows
<Combatjuan> markus: No thanks.  Linux has its problems, but I'll take it any day over windows.
<tazcook> it gives me an error, gimme a sec
<tazcook> Combatjuan: gparted says cant have partition outside the disk
<Combatjuan> tazcook: Yikes.  I don't be the guy who tells you the wrong thing and loses your data.  But out of curiousity, how did you get your geometry messed up?   Just accidentally put in the wrong values in fdisk?
<Combatjuan> BreoganBard: Near as I can tell, I don't have a guest account.  Do you mean to be asking in #ubuntu?
<tazcook> well Combatjuan, i was trying to make a new partition in windows 7 to install kubuntu and the program closed while there was a raw partition at the end of the disk, then i tried to install kubuntu and it didnt recognize any partition so i tried to get back into windows and bootmgr is missing, now im trying to find a way to fix the tables somehow, i already tried with gparted, testdisk, sfdisk...
<BreoganBard> Combatjuan:  I did ask on #ubuntu.. thank you anyway ..
<Combatjuan> BreoganBard: So are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu.  If the latter, I'll try and help, if the former, I probably can't.
<Combatjuan> tazcook: If I were you, I'd probably consider going with the windows repair disk.  I'd expect it to be able to get the partitions back to defaults (this is assuming you don't have data on your linux partitions that you care about yet).  Once you can boot into windows, try again with the kubuntu disk.
<tazcook> thank you Combatjuan, i already tried that and it didnt fix the bootmgr
<Combatjuan> tazcook: I've had excellent luck with resizing and configuring partitions from the various Xbuntu live disks.
<BreoganBard> Combatjuan:  ubuntu lucid... :( thank you again
<Combatjuan> tazcook: So I assume you've tried something like http://cyberst0rm.blogspot.com/2007/04/how-to-fix-bootmgr-is-missing-in.html and it gets angry at your partition table and just calls it quits?
<tazcook> Combatjuan: the first thing didnt work, the second thing i havent tried yet, but i was wondering if there was a way of fixing the partitions from the kubuntu live dvd because i had much better luck in the past with linux tools, i dont know what im going to di if go back to windows without installing kubuntu or fixing my partitions, as the one that has all the data im scared of losing cannot be mounted after various attempts to
<tazcook> fix it since yesterday
<Combatjuan> tazcook: I see.  I've also had good luck with the linux tools, but it's pretty typical for windows installs to have sort of weird partition tables and if you didn't happen to have your old ones recorded, I don't know how you'd set them back to what they were.  Whatever you do, avoid mounting any partition except as read-only until you get it figured out (duh).
<tazcook> Combatjuan: well i still have some hope because i can see the partitions i used to have are still there, its just that there are two of them (new) that start and end outside the disk and are around 400gb.. lol
<tazcook> Combatjuan: testdisk detects my hd as 800gb and its 500gb...
<Combatjuan> tazcook: Ha.  That's one way to 'get' more space. So what's wrong with going into sfdisk/fdisk and just making the huge partition actually end where it ought?
<tazcook> Combatjuan: thats what i want to do, still sfdisk gives me errors for the last 2 partition sizes
<tazcook> Combatjuan: and i dont really know how to input the right sizes
<Combatjuan> So basically sfdisk doesn't startup in the same way gparted doesn't start.  Have you tried good ol' fashioned fdisk?
<tazcook> no, they give different errors, and i could fix the damaged partition but i cant finish the table because the last two have the wrong size and i dont know how to calculate it if i had to, havent tried much with fdisk
<tazcook> Combatjuan: i think if i shrink sda4, the endless partition and give the last 2 their correct sizes in sfdisk everything would be ok... do you have any tips for fdisk?
<Combatjuan> tazcook: I'm not expert on such matters.  `fdisk -l /dev/sda` should tell you what your drive is like and give you current status.
<Whiskey`Wonka> arg
<tazcook> Combatjuan: i sent you a private message with the output
<Whiskey`Wonka> dependancey hell here again. lasted 5months this time
<Whiskey`Wonka> apt-get/aptitude is in a brain dead loop. it wants to remove 90 packages and then it will reinstall /the very same ones/
<Whiskey`Wonka> when it gets to the end, /it does this again/
<Whiskey`Wonka> someone here told me this is related to come apt cache hash bug. googel id not have a exact match. any ideas?
<jameslordhz> hi all
<jameslordhz> anybody here use vnc?
<jessie> I do at times.
<sluckxz> jameslordhz: ive been using nomachines beta nx
 * xdual test
<TopGear> Hi. I don't have any sound in YouTube anymore, but Clementine is working perfectly. Do you know what it could be?
<BluesKaj> TopGear,  which kubuntu version ?
<BluesKaj> TopGear,  pulseaudio may need to be installed
<TopGear> BluesKaj: 11.10 with KDE 4.8. It worked perfectley last week. And without any reason, updates or whatever, there's no YouTube sound. I'll test another flash game.
<BluesKaj> TopGear,  run pulseaudio in the terminal ...need to know if it's installed
<TopGear> No, totally NO sound in flash. And KMix keeps on crashing too. I'll take a look in the settings if someting's changed.
<TopGear> Daemon already running.
<BluesKaj> ok TopGear , check flash in /usr/lib/mozilla plugins , make sure you habe a libflashplayer.so file there
<TopGear> BluesKaj: Aj, forgot to mention I'm using Chromium.
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's fine , chromium looks int the mozilla plugins
<TopGear> BluesKaj: flashplugin-alternative.so is the only flash thing in that folder.
<BluesKaj> TopGear,  also check /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/
<TopGear> No adobe-flashplugin folder in /user/lib.
<TopGear> Eh, /usr/ offcourse.
<MountainX>  is anyone using Kubuntu 12.04 beta-1 with Firefox?
<BluesKaj> TopGear, is flashplugin-installer installed ?
<MountainX> (anyone besides amason, I mean)
<TopGear> BluesKaj: Yeah, the AMD64 version is installed, like it should be since I have an x64 system.
<TopGear> No, MountainX. 11.10 here.
<MountainX> I'm still trying to figure out if the problems I'm seeing are happening to anyone else or if I need to reinstall.
<MountainX> so, just looking for anyone else using 12.04 with Firefox
<BluesKaj> ok TopGear , download adobe flash player from the adobe site , extract it in whatever folder it dl's to , then open /usr/lib/mozilla , copy the libflashplayer.so file into the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins folder , using root permissions
<BluesKaj> MountainX,  12.04 here .. I use FF occasionaly
<BluesKaj> MountainX,  what's the problem
<TopGear> BluesKaj: Pasted it there. Restart Chromium now?
<BluesKaj> yes, TopGear
<MountainX> @BluesKaj - do you have any problems with files downloaded by Firefox when you use FF to open containing folder (or even open the file with its application)?
<TopGear> BluesKaj: Nothing...
<TopGear> BluesKaj: Think it's a problem in chromium since Reqonc does work.
<TopGear> Or how that should be be written...
<MountainX> BluesKaj: in fact, even rekonq won't "Open Directory" for downloaded items. It reports "rekonq does not know how to handle this protocol: " I guess if this were happening to everyone, we'd have heard about it by now. I think something went wrong in my installation.
<BluesKaj> TopGear,  open chromium , type about:plugins in the addressbar , you should have Flash - Version 11.1 r102 or something similar
<TopGear> BluesKaj, Yeah, it's there but still no sound. Even after reinstalling Chromium.
<BluesKaj> MountainX,  check alsamixer in the terminal , make sure all ctrls are turned up ..and does clementine still work?
<BluesKaj> oops wrong guy this is for TopGear ^
<MountainX> BluesKaj: haha. Right.
<TopGear> BluesKaj: You're so kind for your time to help me, but I just figured out KMixer had set the Chromium Alsa to mute. Damn...
<BluesKaj> TopGear,  are you just downloading with FF or are torrent clients
<TopGear> And that's one weird sentence.
<BluesKaj> being used as well
<BluesKaj> TopGear,  np :) ..i should have mentioned that right off
<BluesKaj> MountainX,  are you just downloading with FF or are torrent clients or torrent clients as well
<BluesKaj> oops .getting reptitive in my old age :)
<MountainX> just firefox. Actually, I have a similar problem with Rekonq. So I think the issue is at the system level mime-types
<MountainX> I suspec that for most users of Kubuntu 12.04, after downloading a file in Rekonq and choosing Downloads (within Rekonq), "Open Directory" will work as expected.
<BluesKaj> MountainX,  you can see the downloaded files in the ~/Downloads file ?
<MountainX> For me, I get
<MountainX> Error dialog with message: "rekonq does not know how to handle this protocol: "
<MountainX> Nothing follows the protocol.
<BluesKaj> MountainX,  what does properties say
<MountainX> yes, I can see the downloaded files and Dolphin will open them with the correct application.
<MountainX> the file permissions are fine.
<MountainX> file properties look normal. It doesn't matter which file I download.
<MountainX> Both browsers simply don't know how to open ether the file or the containing directory.
<BluesKaj> ok so kate and dolphin and the applications work ok , but FF doesn't know how to open the file from it's location
<BluesKaj> yes
<MountainX> correct
<MountainX> I assume you can "open directory" of downloaded items using the link on the downloads page of Rekonq, right?
<MountainX> I just want to verify that other users of 12.04 are NOT seeing this issue.
<MountainX> If no one else sees it, I will reinstall.
<BluesKaj> MountainX,  ok open FF>edit>preferences>General> then under Downloads , "Save files to" , Downloads ...just want to make sure the browsers are looking in the default path in your preferences
<MountainX> @BluesKaj - yes, that is correct
<MountainX> but it should not matter. Normally, choosing "open in directory" will open the file regardless of the place it was downloaded to.
<BluesKaj> MountainX, have you updates/upgraded lately , if so, also do a dist-upgrade
<MountainX> I just installed and also did a dist-upgrade. I have all latest packages. I had the problem immediately after install and I still have it after upgrading all packages.
<MountainX> it's either a bug in 12.04 or a problem with my install.
<MountainX> I asked yesterday and today and it seems no one else has seen this issue, so I don't think it is a bug.
<BluesKaj> MountainX,  check launchpad for a bug before you report , it may already exist there
<MountainX> I checked already
<MountainX> nothing helpful there
<MountainX> If others were seeing this issue, I'd find out here, right?
<BluesKaj> MountainX,  also ask in ubuntu+1 , it's the 12.04 site for all 'buntus
<MountainX> I did, yesterday and today. No responses there.
<BluesKaj> MountainX,  if anyone elase reported your issue as a bug , it would have a reference in launchpad, yes
<phoenix_firebrd> what is the output driver i have to select to use the hardware accelerated video playback in mplayer. I am using my onboard intel graphics accelerator x4500 .
<sluckxz> do you mean vdpau phoenix_firebrd?
<phoenix_firebrd> sluckxz: but vdpau is only for nvidia right?
<sluckxz> yes
<BluesKaj> mplayer should use your installed graphics driver by default, phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: what should i select in the output driver
<BluesKaj> what do you mean,  select as output driver ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i changed that option, now i dont know the default one
<BluesKaj> the driver is the driver , there is no separate output driver , it's card 0 in the conf file
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: oops, i small mistake, i am using smplayer
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: there is an option to select the video output driver, shall i list the available options. There is no default option
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,  sudo lshw -C video| grep driver
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: If i was using nvidia card i would have selected vdpau, but what should i select to use vaapi
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ok, let me check
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: this is what is got "configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<phoenix_firebrd> "
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,  so what choices are there in smplayer that concerns you ?
<BluesKaj> or worries you
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ok, i will list all, wait
<BluesKaj> not here  phoenix_firebrd , pastebin the list
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  :D obviously
<BluesKaj> how many graphics cards do you have installed ?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, there aren't more than one graphics driver option on most setups , the BIOS is set to run one graphical interface and that's all afaik , unlees your running a laptop that use dual gpus
<n1x> Hi! My bluetooth is working from command line, but BlueDevil show No Adapters Found. How can i get it working?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/439400/
<BluesKaj> that's justa list of video references and apps tha smplayer will run on...those aren't drivers afaik
<BluesKaj> n1x,  type bluedevil in the cli , see what it does
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: so what should i select ?
<n1x> BluesKaj, okay let me try
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,  don't select anything
<n1x> BluesKaj, bluedevil-* , what should I run?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: but i already changed the default one
<BluesKaj> smplayer should use the installed default driver
<BluesKaj> to what?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: gl
<BluesKaj> !gl
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: maybe its the opengl
<BluesKaj> gl isn't a driver
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ok .when i was using a nvidia card, i use to select vdpau
<BluesKaj> vdpau is an old driver no longer in use afaik
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: how can i use vaapi
<BluesKaj> dunno
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ok, i going to check what xbmc is using by default
<sluckxz> As of Q1-2012, Linux support for accelerated H.264 playback on X4500HD is still not available
<sluckxz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#Linux
<sluckxz> xbmc is slick for testing.  i use nvidia cards. and get acceleration with a micro ion pc.  plays 1080 on xbmc acceptable
<sluckxz> sorry your onboard intel is apparantely not supported but it is not suprising.
<BluesKaj> intel has crappy graphics drivers for linux , that's whay nvidia is doing so well :)
<BluesKaj> why
<phoenix_firebrd> sluckxz: its x4500, not x4500hd. may be you are right, let me check that. I was using nvidia 9400gt and vdpau was fine, but now i am not using it
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<sluckxz> vdpau is alive
<phoenix_firebrd> sluckxz: vdpau is great
<BluesKaj> it's alive for older OSs
<sluckxz> im running 11.10 with vdpau on the latest nvidia drivers
<sluckxz> they are pretty much stock now on all nvidia stuff its not old its stable
<phoenix_firebrd> one thing i dont like in nvidia is that the login screen is displayed in a wrong resolution
<n1x> BluesKaj, http://paste.kde.org/439406/
<BluesKaj> latest nvidia drivers I don't use vdpau , due to the age of my nvidia card , it's a7600gt , but nvidia-current runs everything just fine
<BluesKaj> n1x, sorry , dunno what what causing the null output
<n1x> BluesKaj, where should I ask about this? if you have any idea
<BluesKaj> is there a bluetooth chat
<n1x> i guess not.
<BluesKaj> sluckxz,  but why would you need vdpau , anyway ?
<sluckxz> htpc xbmc mith a micro http://www.aztekcomputers.com/prod_images/pi355/2395081l.jpg
<sluckxz> giada n20 with kubuntu 11.10
<sluckxz> plays slightly better video in kubuntu than winderz
<BluesKaj> vdpau is installed with nvidia drivers by default , because I haven't installed it separately and it is installed on my system ...dunno why tho
<BluesKaj> xbmc is ok , but it's just too overbearing ...tries to take over everything ...vlc works well as does dragon player
<sluckxz> to each his own.  the library is powerful and works well with a remote plus library sharing with mysql for unification
<JeroenDeDauw> I need to put my signature on some pdf, can this be done w/ one of the KDE apps?
<JeroenDeDauw> *Kubuntu apps
<sluckxz> some of my pcs are only connected to tv's
<BluesKaj> sluckxz,  this pc is connected to a plasma tv . It's our HT media server
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: pdfedit
<sluckxz> thats fine for you.  vlc and dragon player,  go for it.
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: try it before you actually use it
<sluckxz> i prefer xbmc
<phoenix_firebrd> sluckxz: xbmc is the best player for hd video
<n1x> BluesKaj, got it working! :)
<sluckxz> plus my wife and kids can run it with out screwing anything up.
<n1x> the bluetooth daemon wasn't running! :P
<sluckxz> nice n1x!
<phoenix_firebrd> n1x:  i thought so, why didnt you try a restart?
<BluesKaj> vlc plays all our hidef conten very well , no problems ...it's also excellent with DD and DTS audio
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: but it takes a lot of cpu, mine is a old cpu
<BluesKaj> n1x,  good , cxan you share your knowledge , in case we need it in future
<BluesKaj> n1x,  :)
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<n1x> phoenix_firebrd, actually i have disabled unnecessary services on boot, and bluetooth was one of them!
<phoenix_firebrd> n1x: ha, nice
<n1x> BluesKaj, yeah! that's why shared it ! :)
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,  not really , xbmc was the hog player on my setup
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: really?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> n1x,  so you had a conflict
<sluckxz> yea xbmc is def heavier than vlc
<n1x> actually bluedvil should check whether the daemon is running or not. it didn't check at all.. just exited out
<BluesKaj> ok  n1x , great , thanks for the info
<n1x> BluesKaj, no conflict. i was trying just trial and error, tried every option.. and found it
<muji8u> sup guys, so i tried installing nvidia graphics c ard right, and it messed up kubuntu
<muji8u> it said like it couldn't connect to x server or something like that
<muji8u> it was just in text mode
<muji8u>  help please?
<sluckxz> tried sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  ?
<phoenix_firebrd> muji8u: did you install the driver using jockey?
<BluesKaj> muji8u,  check kmenu>apps>system> additional drivers , install the recommended one
<muji8u> oh i was trying to install the driver from  their website
<phoenix_firebrd> muji8u: ok, BluesKaj and sluckxz will help
<phoenix_firebrd> muji8u: thats the problem
<muji8u> i thought it would be fsater :'(
<BluesKaj> sluckxz,  that command only works if he sghuts down kdm , and installs it from the tty
<muji8u> yea i was in tty1
<muji8u> and i shut down kdm
<phoenix_firebrd> muji8u: remove it and install the one from jockey
<muji8u> jockey?
<BluesKaj> mu yeah , the additional drivers path I posted above
<phoenix_firebrd> muji8u:  its a driver installer app
<muji8u> oh okay
<phoenix_firebrd> ok i am going to restat to try a thing, brb
<BluesKaj> anyway , it's dinnertime here ...gotta go ..
<muji8u> which one should i use? theres 2
<BluesKaj> the recommended one
<sluckxz> haha i run the current one.. BluesKaj and i never agree.
<BluesKaj> usually they're the same
<muji8u> whats the difference really?
<sluckxz> no their not
<sluckxz> ;)  jj
<BluesKaj> dinner...BBL
<muji8u> aight thanks for the help, don't eat too much
<muji8u> or else people are gonna ask if its a boy or a girl
<muji8u> 1 question, y does linux try to limit u by only installing 1 software/driver at a time?
<fdoving> muji8u: most drivers are included in the kernel, you don't really need to install drivers, unless you use some special kind of hardware.
<muji8u> not just drivers tho, but like when also trying to install software, y does it only do 1 at a time?
<fdoving> muji8u: which program are you using to do the installs?
<muji8u> well like while i was doing sudo upgrade and  i downloaded chrome for their website, i had to wait till the upgrade was done
<muji8u> it was package installer i think
<fdoving> muji8u: ah, yes, you can only have one active "installation" running.
<muji8u> yea lol i know that, but do u know why?
<muji8u> just curious
<fdoving> the dpkg database is locked by the first program to access is.
<muji8u> okay, so sort of like a safety mechinsim
<fdoving> yes, to prevent failures.
<muji8u> smart.... smart....
<muji8u> any1 have any idea as to how to install wow on kubuntu?
<forevis> i cant use another login-screen theme, i can install, but when i go to choose the theme, just have one in the list
<forevis> kde 4.8.1
<muji8u> how do i put this to tray?
<fdoving> forevis: try alt+f2 'kdesudo systemsettings' -> login manager - do it from there. probably some authentication issue.
<forevis> fdoving,  do you know where the themes are installed?  when i go  login-screen -> theme tab -> get new theme -> select installed, there are a lot of theme installed, but them arent in the list to choose, i tried what you said, but no results
<forevis> sorry my english
<forevis> fdoving, i installed again, how you said and it works
<forevis> as you said*
<forevis> thanks
<muji8u> how do i show hidden files/folders?
<amason> in what ?
<amason> muji8u: are you talking about dolphin ?
<muji8u> yes
<amason> well there is a setting which says "show hidden files" in the configuration menu
<amason> is that not there on yours?
<muji8u> u mean like in the properties?
<amason> i am currently using 4.8.1 but i was sure it was there earlier
<amason> no the configuration menu
<amason> it has a wrench icon
<muji8u> ah i see it now
<muji8u> tnx
<pillboxing> hey guys, I can't get network files to appear in open files in this application Im using
<pillboxing> I added it to places, but the things I add to places aren't appearing in the open files menu
<muji8u> um what do i do if accidenlty remove the thing in the bottom where it shows all my windows that are open
<muji8u> nvm found it
<pillboxing> so anyone in here with experience
<frogonwheels> pillboxing: what application? is it kde based?
<pillboxing> it's sublime text 2, and I'm not certain how to check
<frogonwheels> pillboxing: in the about...
<frogonwheels> pillboxing: did you try opening from inside dolphin?
<pillboxing> opening the network share? or Sublime text 2?
<frogonwheels> pillboxing: seems like kde will open it up as a tempfile and then prompt to store
<frogonwheels> pillboxing: open up the network share in dolphiin and then edit the file using subline text 2
<pillboxing> ahhh
<pillboxing> it does open up
<frogonwheels> pillboxing: unix/linux native network filesystem support works best if you mount the filesystem somewhere..
<frogonwheels> pillboxing: if you want to use the kde network filesystem, youhave to have an app that will work with it - or use this workaround
<pillboxing> I've been trying...can't get the thing to work
<pillboxing> can't find a guide that works on editing fstab/mounting in terminal
<pillboxing> mount -t //192.168.1.149/Scripts /media/LS cifs guest
<pillboxing> doesn't work in cosole
<pillboxing> oh, I ran that with sudo before it
#kubuntu 2012-03-14
<muji8u> any1 here play wow?
<EvilResistance> !offtopic | muji8u
<ubottu> muji8u: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<muji8u> my b, i was gonna ask if they knew how to install wow in kubuntu
<EvilResistance> muji8u, ah
<muji8u> yes..... so do u?
<EvilResistance> muji8u, i think you'd need wine or something, unless WoW has a Linux version
<muji8u> there is no linux version i have wine, i got it to  work, i jsut have fps issues
<pillboxing> frogonwheels, that seems to copy the file to the local computer first
<EvilResistance> muji8u, i think you're not the only one there, i've seen other complaints about that too
<EvilResistance> i dont think there's much you can do about it though
<muji8u> well i think i know whats going on
<muji8u> its prob like an energy saving thing
<muji8u> i posted this on wow forums so im just copying/pasting instead of writing it again: well i switched to opengl, and it seems that when first it was at low, fps was at 30, made it go higher, and it dropped to like 20 but than it rose back to 30. happened all the way to high, prob like a energy saving thing thats part of the driver
<muji8u> how do u make shortcuts in kubuntu?
<ybit> hi muji8u
<muji8u> hello ybit
<ybit> you want a shortcut in the folder view?
<ybit> the folder view on the desktop
<muji8u> yea
<muji8u> kinda, just a shortcut of a file
<ybit> right click
<muji8u> uh huh
<ybit> create new -> link to basic link to file or directory
<ybit> er
<ybit> basic link to file or directory
<pillboxing> is there a wway to mount a network share from within dolphin
<ybit> pillboxing: that i've never tried
<muji8u> nice, i see it
<muji8u> thanks
<ybit> np
<ybit> shameless plug before watching this vid on conciousness...
<ybit> #kde-usa has been made available for the american kde community
<pillboxing> Ican't find a way to mount it otherwise, was hoping there would be a way to do it from a gui><
 * ybit steps away and watches christof koch drone on
<pillboxing> can't find any info on syntax for fstab, or a guide to the console command]
<ybit> pillboxing: someone in #dolphin might know
<pillboxing> ty ybit
<ybit> np gl
<pillboxing> 0.o
<pillboxing> cannot join "#dolphin" requires keyword?
<ybit> strange
<ybit> same probleem here
<ybit> i know it existed at some point..
<danimal> o
<sluckxz> one / about one hour headache
<hanasaki> any tablets that run kubuntu and support all the stuff like touchscreen and pinching the gui?
<pjn_oz> Hi guys, just hit a snag with 12.02.  I just logged out and now when I try and log back in, the system dies after kdm goes away.  The blueish screen but thats it, no icons coming and going, no login.  Any ideas on how to recover this?
<pjn_oz> that should have been 12.04 naturally
<sluckxz> kde has a failsafe login as well i think.  you might try that.
<syop> question is every body having problems with the new kubuntu
<sluckxz> im running 11.10 with 4.8.1.  id say its the most stable 4.x release so far.
<pjn_oz> I tried failsafe but screen pops then back to kdm
<sluckxz> you might get something useful with cat ~/.xsession-errors
<pjn_oz> .xsession-errors has lots of soprano errors in it, could that be it?
<sluckxz> i got those too
<pjn_oz> ok.. thats about all there is in there.
<sluckxz> i would rename ~./kde and see if you boot.
<pjn_oz> tried that, and .kderc  no change
<sluckxz> ~/.kde
<sluckxz> what do you get from dmesg when it hangs
<pjn_oz> no errors.  Im wondering if its an X thing. The system is fine in text mode. How do I kill kde from the command line?
<sluckxz> sudo stop kdm
<pjn_oz> ok stop kdm, startx results in a blank screen
<nathanielfirst> hello
<nathanielfirst> does anyone know why firestarter would have package dependancy issues with almost anything i try to install using kpackage kit?
<nathanielfirst> there's no way it really dissallows all these
<gubbel>  hi there! i'm having problems compiling ultrastar-dx-svn and the developer told me, it's best if i try just to just ffmpeg headers up to 0.6xxx. I want to remove those I have currently installed. But what package should I install? I searched, but I only find libavc* packages. don't know which one is a 0.6xxx one. Can anybody tell me? (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ffmpeg&searchon=names&exact=1&suite=all&section=all)
<jameslordhz> hi
<jameslordhz> y
<jameslordhz> ls
<jameslordhz> ls
<jameslordhz> ls
<FloodBotK1> jameslordhz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jameslordhz> ls
<jameslordhz> hello
<jameslordhz> ls
<jameslordhz> ls
<Tm_T> jameslordhz: please stop
<jameslordhz> what's wrong?
<jameslordhz> hi
<jameslordhz> ...
<jameslordhz> oh no
<Tm_T> jameslordhz: this is Kubuntu support channel, a place where support is provided for Kubuntu, we like to keep the channel in topic, so repeating something here isn't going to make look you good
<Tm_T> ...now I'm not making full sense, more coffee is needed
<ubuntu> Hey can anyone help at all?
<bazhang> with?
<ubuntu> I have a dual booted setup with xubuntu and windows 7 but I want to install kubuntu over the xubuntu partition
<ubuntu> except i'm not really experienced with computers and partitioning and stuff
<ubuntu> so the kubuntu installation is a bit confusing for me
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop is the package you need ubuntu
<ubuntu> what do you mean?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> then choose it from the login menu
<ubuntu> will it change the splash screen and everything?
<bazhang> if you want to get rid of xfce4 completely then:
<bazhang> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<bazhang> ubuntu, ^
<ubuntu> ahh okay
<ubuntu> thank you very much
<bazhang> np
<ubuntu> if I have any problems I'll be back
<KarmaComa> hello
<KarmaComa> google-translator widget on kubunto 11.10 gives me "Unknown translation error!"
<KarmaComa> i submitted an issue on the google translator website here since too long http://code.google.com/p/google-translator/issues/detail?id=1 but i got no answer
<KarmaComa> these are the needed dependencies python-kde4 v. 4.5.1 python-qt4 v. 4.7.2 python-simplejson plasma-scriptengine-python v. 4.4.4
<KarmaComa> but in kubuntu 11.10 theres a newer version of each dependency!
<KarmaComa> thats why its not working
<KarmaComa> and i can't uninstall them and downgrade these dependecies
<ktwo> Hi, does kubuntu have something to connect to bluetooth PAN from default? i cant find anything
<ktwo> in ubuntu, its just plug and play, connect to network
<KarmaComa> so its always in kubuntu 11.10 giving me the error from any language to any language "Unknown translation error!"
<KarmaComa> any help please?
<KarmaComa> it looks like a hopeless case :/
<sluckxz> xbmc is slick for testing.  i use nvidia cards. and get acceleration with a micro ion pc.  plays 1080 on xbmc acceptable doesnt look like anybody has done anything with it since late 2010.
<sluckxz> oops
<ktwo> Hi, does kubuntu have something to connect to bluetooth PAN from default? i cant find anything
<ktwo> in ubuntu, its just plug and play, connect to network
<ktwo> No one using Kubuntu + Bluetooth PAN here?
<ktwo> No one using Kubuntu + Bluetooth PAN here?  cant find an option to connect like in GNOMMe
<Tm_T> PAN?
<ktwo> personal area network
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Kaaj> Hi there, I installed kubuntu (I was the one earlier asking about installing kubuntu over xubuntu) and it worked perfectly except now when I restart the computer and try to start Kubuntu it doesn't get past the splash screen
<Kaaj> when I see what it is writing behind the splash screen it says lightDM display manager fail
<Kaaj> anyone know what's going on here at all?
<Kaaj> Hello?
<BluesKaj> Kaaj,  install kdm
<Kaaj> how can I do it if I can't log in?
<BluesKaj> Kaaj, did you migrate from gnome/unity
<Kaaj> I can't get into kubuntu because it stops before I can
<Kaaj> I migrated from xubuntu
<Kaaj> xfce
<BluesKaj> can you get to a tty , alt+f1 ?
<Kaaj> tty?
<Kaaj> (sorry not really experienced with this stuff)
<BluesKaj> your running without the X server , no graphics , basically like a terminal
<BluesKaj> you're
<Kaaj> and I'm actually dual booting with windows 7 so I can't try it out unless I get out of windows and try everything and I don't want to do that over and over so I want to get as much info as possible
<Kaaj> hmm, about that - when it stops loading, do I try and press alt f1?
<BluesKaj> any commands you can do in the terminal can be used  in the tty as well
<Kaaj> hmm okay
<Kaaj> so after I do that if it's good what do I do?
<BluesKaj> Kaaj,  sudo apt-get remove lightdm && sudo apt-get install kdm
<Kaaj> okay
<Kaaj> I'll try this
<Kaaj> thank you, I'll be back if I have any problems
<almoxarife> any bind9 gurus?
<BluesKaj> almoxarife,  no gurus here, just volunteers :)
<almoxarife> decided to go for 12.04, not bad, crashes are minimal so far, I am impressed
<BluesKaj> almoxarife,  yup, it's quite stable
<almoxarife> except for that dnsmasq nastiness
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: surprising aint it?
<BluesKaj> almoxarife,  what dnsmasq nastiness ?
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: I had used dnsmasq for ever thru all the flavors of ubuntu, on 12.04 you don't get to have your way with dnsmasq, so far perhaps, it bacame a default dns cache and along with it no more personal conf settings
<Kaaj> Hey again
<Kaaj> it didn't work
<Kaaj> well
<Kaaj> it doesn't say fail anymore
<Kaaj> but then again it doesn't even come up now
<Kaaj> it just stops at checking battery something
<almoxarife> Kaaj: what didn't work?
<almoxarife> or what is broke?
<Kaaj> I installed kde over xubuntu
<Kaaj> and it was working fine
<Kaaj> but then I restarted the computer
<Kaaj> and it didn't go passed the splash screen
<Kaaj> I checked why and it was saying lightdm fail
<Kaaj> so I uninstalled lightdm and installed kdm
<Kaaj> I was told to do this
<szal> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kaaj> and then I restarted the computer and instead of saying lightdm fail, it just stops at checking battery or something
<almoxarife> yes, and did you configure to use the lightdm instead?
<Kaaj> (sorry for enter'ing a lot)
<Kaaj> what do you mean configure?
<Kaaj> I was using lightdm
<Kaaj> and I was told to uninstall it
<almoxarife> Kaaj: I got that
<almoxarife> Kaaj: how did you install it?
<Kaaj> I never installed lightdm
<Kaaj> it came with kde I guess?
<Kaaj> I don't know
<almoxarife> Kaaj: what was the original xubuntu or kubuntu?
<Kaaj> xubuntu
<almoxarife> Kaaj: how did you install kdm?
<Kaaj> alt f1 at the splash screen
<Kaaj> sudo apt-get uninstall lightdm
<Kaaj> sudo apt-get install kdm
<Kaaj> this is what I was told to do
<almoxarife> Kaaj: I saw what you were 'told'
<ktwo> No one using Kubuntu + Bluetooth PAN (Personal Area Network ) here?  cant find an option to connect like in GNOME
<almoxarife> Kaaj: it hangs at what point?
<ktwo> in ubuntu (not KDE) there appears a "Connect to Bluetooth Network " or similar in the Network-Manager
<Kaaj> well now it hangs when it says "checking bettery ..."
<Kaaj> or something like this
<BluesKaj> almoxarife,  you realize that resolv.conf is now overwritten by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d, check this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+bug/933723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933723 in bind9 (Debian) "resolvconf creating bogus resolv.conf file" [Unknown,New]
<szal> overwritten or overridden?
<almoxarife> Kaaj: can you boot into xubuntu?
<Kaaj> no I uninstalled it
<Kaaj> I used the guide from psychocats
<Kaaj> to create pure kde
<almoxarife> Kaaj: did xubuntu work?
<Kaaj> worked fine
<BluesKaj> szal,  look at the URL I posted above
<almoxarife> Kaaj: put it back
<Kaaj> why?
<Kaaj> I don't want to use xfce
<BluesKaj> Kaaj,  did you install kubuntu-desktop
<Kaaj> yes
<Kaaj> that I did
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: not sure about the bug, I don't have that issue, I wanted to resolve to 127.0.0.1, I setup network-manager to do so, and it does show that it did
<BluesKaj> Kaaj,  have you tried the recovery mode /kernel in grub ?
<BluesKaj> almoxarife,  networlkmanager?  laptop?wifi?
<Kaaj> hmm, I tried but it stopped again
<BluesKaj> Kaaj,  what's your graphics card?
<Kaaj> hmmm
<Kaaj> let me check
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: network-manager is the installed default 12.04, yeap laptop eth0
<Kaaj> integrated Intel HD Graphics 3000
<BluesKaj> almoxarife,  if you want to run dnsmasq and resolv.conf with nameservers , it's best to remove NM , IMO . but that's me ...network manager isn't really required with eth0
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: I would still need it on wifi, better yet, I get to learn bin9 now instead of dnsmasq
<Kaaj> So, any ideas what I should do guys?
<BluesKaj> kaaj , short doing a complete reinstall ..you could try the nomodeset procedure which might get you to a the login page
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | Kaaj
<ubottu> Kaaj: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Kaaj> argh I'll just stay with windows, thanks for your help guys but this is silly
<BluesKaj> bummer , I think i had a solution for him ... lightdm-kde-greeter
<Nagatto190x> bonjour il ya quelqu'un ??...
<Nagatto190x> pouvez vous m'aider ??? ...
<BluesKaj> bonjour Nagatto190x , attenadez #ubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> atendez
<Nagatto190x> d'accord
<BluesKaj> Nagatto190x,  ou , #kubuntu-fr
<szal> BluesKaj: your French seems a bit rusty ;)
<BluesKaj> my KB skills aren't the greatest
<BluesKaj> haven't used french in a while as well , szal , how about you ?
<szal> BluesKaj: never learned French properly; I can rhyme myself a bit together, but that was it
<Peace-> je etudie frace pur a while :D
<BluesKaj> my french is rudimentary , it's my KB skills that make me look rusty
<Peace-> my french ... is italian :D
<szal> lol
<BluesKaj> szal, yeah sure , you can so speak french , don't BS me Jacques S. Beisser:)
<BluesKaj> even tho you live in germany
<szal> don't be fooled by the real name I entered in my IRC client ;)
<BluesKaj> szal,  so you're hiding something :)
<szal> not really :)
<BluesKaj> just kidding szal :)
<szal> was rather a compromise between the real name requirement as per RFC (don't remember the number, but I read it years ago) and the habit on other networks to enter an arbitrary string in the real name field
<szal> 10 years or so ago, IRCops on IRCnet banned ppl for not using a real name string that looked like a real name
<BluesKaj> yeah I've benn on IRC for 15 yrs , always used my first name .to me it's enough
<BluesKaj> been
<BluesKaj> never encountered any ops who demanded a full name
<BluesKaj> I don't miss the dial up connections. Although living in a small town, there wasn't much choice except dialup , until 2001.
<danielo> welcome
<danielo> can anyone could help me
<danielo> I've clicked to encrypt
<BluesKaj> and ?
<danielo> and I've installed it once again
<danielo> and now in my foler I ve encrypted file
<danielo> and I do not know how to get my file back :(
<danielo> please help
<danielo> I've got an important files there
<danielo> my home folder is encrypted
<Peace-> danielo: well you can decry
<Peace-> if you know the password
<danielo> password for my user acount
<danielo> ?
<Peace-> hahahaha
<Peace-> danielo: do you remember the password of your old user?
<danielo> yes I do
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> the user of new installation is different?
<danielo> can I do it from live usb
<danielo> no it is the same
<danielo> the same name
<BluesKaj> why encrypt if you have a strong password?
<Peace-> are you sure?
<danielo> yes
<Peace-> danielo: if the name it's the same and the password it's the same you can read the files
<Peace-> but if tthe password is changed you will get the problem
<Peace-> so you need to add a uuser
<Peace-> with the same password and the same nick
<Peace-> sudo adduser restore ; sudo adduser restore admin
<Peace-> that will create a new user restore
<danielo> I see but now My ubuntu doesnt start at all
<Peace-> then remove the nick of your new installation
<Peace-> ubuntu?
<danielo> kubuntu
<danielo> It dosnt wont start
<Peace-> danielo: you coudl try with a livecd but i dunno
<Peace-> i have never made that job
<Peace-> you should resize your harddriver create a new partition for a new installation
<danielo> all
<danielo> right
<danielo> I've login
<Peace-> and install the system on that partition
<danielo> as old user "ania"
<Peace-> but with the home shared with the old installation
<danielo> but with diferent password
<Peace-> danielo: that is the problem
<danielo> that I've set eariel
<Peace-> you need to reset the passowrod
<danielo> so how?
<Peace-> danielo: have you tried to run kernel recovery ?
<Peace-> recovery should let you login via shell
<danielo> I;ve login
<danielo> in shell
<danielo> i put ls
<danielo> and I got files
<danielo> Access-Yout_private-Data.desktop and Readme.txt
<Peace-> one moment please
<Peace-> i get a phone
<danielo> ok
<danielo> wiil be good if I will set the eariel password using command
<danielo> passwd
<danielo> while I am login as that user?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, you asked me in th epast to help yow ith correct English , I get a phone = "i have a phone call'
<BluesKaj> damn KB
<danielo> ?
<danielo> I dont get it
<danielo> my english is bad
<BluesKaj> Peace-, you asked me in the past to help you with correct English , I get a phone = "i have a phone call'
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :D yes ty
<BluesKaj> ok  Peace- :)
<Peace-> danielo: ok so you can login via terminal
<Peace-> nice stuff
<danielo> yes
<Peace-> danielo: type this
<danielo> I do it already
<Peace-> sudo adduser restore ; sudo adduser restore admin
<danielo> i one line?
<danielo> or two?
<Peace-> one line
<danielo> what password should I set?
<Peace-> danielo: this a service user you can use what you want
<Peace-> danielo: then login with this user
<danielo> I am
<danielo> as a restore
<Peace-> danielo: .. i wa thinking ... you have not used recovery kernel right?
<danielo> I do not know what is it
<Peace-> danielo: well try with this     eariel is your username right ?           sudo passwd eariel
<Peace-> and use the old password
<danielo> I've had system with encrypted home dir
<danielo> but system crashed so I've reinstalled, added the same user but with diferent password
<danielo> my user is:
<danielo> ania
<Peace-> so
<danielo> ?
<Peace->  sudo passwd ania
<danielo> and now it ask for a password for restore
<Peace-> danielo: now set the old password
<danielo> ok
<danielo> succes
<Peace-> now exit like restore user
<Peace-> and use ania
<danielo> so logout
<danielo> or su ania
<danielo> right?
<Peace-> you now you have to login with ania user and see if you can read the files
<Peace-> danielo: btw yhou could install lubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> and run lxde
<aqualuk> hi, i've a problem with my kubuntu. i can't start it. it fails at the kdesplash.
<danielo> no I can see my files
<Peace-> ?
<aqualuk> I installed it 2-3 hours ago and didn't installed or changed anything.
<Peace-> aqualuk: what you have isntalled ?
<Peace-> 11.10 ?
<danielo> I see Acces Your private data.desktop
<aqualuk> Peace-: yes
<danielo> yes
<danielo> maybe I will restart?
<Peace-> danielo: you can read the file yes or not?
<danielo> no
<danielo> stil encrypted
<danielo> init 6
<Peace-> danielo: try to reboot
<danielo> yes I do
<Peace-> aqualuk: kde versio ?
<Peace-> n
<aqualuk> Peace-: I've the .xsession_errors if this would help
<Peace-> aqualuk: ok start kubuntu using recovery kernel
<aqualuk> Peace-: no idea, the default version in 11.10, i didn't change anything
<Peace-> aqualuk: do you know how to do ?
<Peace-> aqualuk: there is some weird stuff on your system
<aqualuk> Peace-: select it in grub
<danielo> yes I've got
<Peace-> aqualuk: ok use that , drop to root shell
<aqualuk> Peace-: Ah i've two monitors. Maybe this is the problem
<Peace-> aqualuk: mm
<aqualuk> Peace-: I can log in in shell. Thats not the problem
<Peace-> aqualuk: try to disconnect the second then
<aqualuk> Peace-: But I can't start kde.
<Peace-> aqualuk: discconet the second monuitor then you reboot and try to see if it works
<Peace-> danielo: so you can read the files ?
<aqualuk> Peace-: i can do so, but even if this works this is no real solution
<Peace-> aqualuk: well first of all you understood the problem
<Peace-> aqualuk: it's a driver problem
<aqualuk> Peace-: ok i'll try.
<rtdos> how do i install adobe flash for konquerer - i have the adobe flash plugin for firefox but it doesn't always seem to work (i'm told to download or re-download the flash plugin)
<aqualuk> re
<BluesKaj> rtdos,  do you have the libflashplayer.so file handy? , if so, alt+f2,  kdesudo dolphin /usr/lib/mozilla .copy the libflashplayer.so file to the plugins folder there.
<aqualuk> it works with one monitor, but what should i do to get it work with two?
<BluesKaj> rtdos,  or in th terminal,  sudo cp /pathto/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<danielo> can anyone help me
<danielo> my xorg dosnt start
<jamil_1> hi all
<jamil_1> how can I install a package in  my /home/jamil/somelocation  ?
<ikonia> jamil_1: you can't do that as the package manager has the file paths it installs to hardcoded
<BluesKaj> jamil_1,  packages are by default installed in /usr/bin, /usr/share, /usr/lib etc , not in your /home/user
<jamil_1> right
<Peace-> danielo: you need to locate your xorg.conf
<Peace-> danielo: if you have done one
<Peace-> danielo: nvidia ?
<Peace-> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Peace-> danielo: reset your xorg.conf if you have created one
<danielo> YEA
<BluesKaj> Peace-, , bet it isn't nvidia , otherwise he wouldn't need an xorg
<danielo> I've didnt change it
<Peace-> BluesKaj: can help him ? i have to go
<danielo> can I delet it?
<Peace-> danielo: nope
<Peace-> danielo: first of all you should not delete system files
 * BluesKaj hasn't needed an xorg.conf for a few releases now
<Peace-> just rename it if you need
<danielo> oki
<Peace-> danielo: i have not nvidia
<Peace-> danielo: just ask to the channel or read the wiki
<danielo> have nvidi
<Peace-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Peace-> danielo: your video driver is the bad guy here
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  danielo sorry , i haven't kept up with xorg,conf lately
<BluesKaj> danielo,  which nvidia card and which driver ?
<danielo> driver default
<danielo> I havent changed it
<danielo> I've reneamed xorg file
<danielo> will see now
<danielo> didnt help
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA , will give the graphics card name
<danielo> I've got comunicate:
<danielo> mountall: disconected with Plymouth
<danielo> lspci | grep VGA:
<danielo> VGA compatible controller: nVidia corporation NV43 [geforce 6600gt] (rev a2)
<danielo> Blueskaj? can You help me
<danielo> ?
<BluesKaj> danielo, are you at the login ? if so , ctl+alt+f1 , sudo apt-get in stall nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> danielo,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<danielo> yes
<danielo> oki :D
<danielo> dosnt work :(
<danielo> failed to laod module nv (module dosnt exist)
<danielo> Failed to load the Nvidia kernel module
<danielo> screens found, but none have a usable  configuration
<danielo> that is the error when I run startx
<BluesKaj> danielo,  this time before installing , do , sudo service kdm stop , then install nvidia-current , then , startx
<danielo> ok
<rtdos> sorry blueskaj, when i get back to that machine i do that.
<danielo> it is already in newest versio
<danielo> I cant install it
<danielo> I will reinstall
<danielo> bulding only for 3.0.0.16-generic
<danielo> module buildi for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel sources for this kernel does not seem to be installed
<danielo> that error I got while install
<DarthFrog> danielo: Install the linux-headers package.
<DarthFrog> Specifically, install linux-headers-3.0.0.16-generic
<BluesKaj> ok danielo , check you grub menu , make sure you login using the 3.0.0.16-generic kernel , the default kernel source driver works with your card
<danielo> installing headers
<danielo> :P
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  good suggestion there :)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  And I haven't even had my coffee yet. :-)
<BluesKaj> danielo,  also , to create an new nvidia xorg ,  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<danielo> ok
<danielo> now x are sttarting
<danielo> but I putn my login and passwodr
<danielo> I ve got black screen
<danielo> and back to kdm
<danielo> works with lxde but not kde :(
<BluesKaj> danielo,  lightdm ?
<danielo> lightdm YES
<DarthFrog> danielo:  When you're at the KDM login screen, check that it's set to log you into KDE.
<ubuntu> how i make a reloaded on muon package manager
<danielo> lightdm looks nice :P
<danielo> but I've always used kde
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  install lightdm-kde-greeter
<danielo> ow
<danielo> Kde seems to starting :D
<BluesKaj> oops danielo
<danielo> thanks :D
<danielo> Man You are helping me all the time
<danielo> :D
<danielo> thanks
<danielo> :D
<FloodBotK1> danielo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> well, taking a break soon
<danielo> thanks :D
 * DarthFrog pours BluesKaj a cup of coffee.
<BluesKaj> thanks DarthFrog ...nice here today, spring has finally arrived , 14C and sunny atm
<DarthFrog> It snowed here yesterday. :-(
<qw-Russian> i would like delete hidden off-wire network? where it can be found to me
<BluesKaj> well you guys seldom get that, and it won't last
<BluesKaj> here we go again , with the tranwlator
<BluesKaj> translator
<DarthFrog> off-wire = wireless?
<ubuntu> how i make a reloaded on muon package manager
<DarthFrog> ubuntu:  Click on "Check For Updates".
<qw-Russian> wi-fi
<danielo> can You help me once moer?
<danielo> more*?
<danielo> I cant mount any drivers
<danielo> :(
<BluesKaj> BBL
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian:  Use "wireless"  instead of "off-wire".
<qw-Russian> were is it ?
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian:  Do you have a Network Management icon in your systray?
<qw-Russian> may be
<qw-Russian> how does it look ?
<danielo> please help me. I cant access my usb drives. Internall disk are monted normally, but usb devices got error about the kernel driver is unavalible for vfat
<jessie> danielo: On Kubuntu? Which version? 11.10?
<danielo> yes 11.10
<Peace-> danielo: what you did to that kubuntu ...
<danielo> I do nothing
<Peace-> danielo: before the driver of nvidia
<Peace-> then the encryped home
<Peace-> now the usb
<Peace-> :S
<danielo> I've install system on already existed
<danielo> one
<Peace-> mah
<danielo> I cant do this in comand line too
<danielo> I do not know why it happend that way
<danielo> I will try to upload all
<danielo> in konsole I've got info that
<danielo> mount: uknown system type "vfat"
<danielo> I do not know why
<danielo> Peace pliss help
<danielo> maybe some package?
<danielo> what do you thinkk?
<danielo> is there any chance to repair it?
<danielo> ok it works back again. I've reinstalled all with name usb in
<danielo> :D
<Cenbe> How can I make the date more visible on the panel's digital clock?
<KarmaComa> long date?
<rickyB> Hi guys. I'm giving KDE/kubuntu a try atm. Is there a mac-style dock that integrates well with kubuntu?
<KarmaComa> right click > digital clock settings
<Peace-> rickyB: it's called daisy
<Peace-> rickyB: 32bit ?
<rickyB> 64
<rickyB> thanks
<Peace-> rickyB: daisy was the mac style stuff
<Peace-> even the faincy dock
<Foxhoundz> For some reason, Kubuntu won't detect my USB wireless adapter
<Foxhoundz> And there doesn't seem to be a driver for it
<Foxhoundz> It's Tenda 1311M
<Peace-> Foxhoundz: well you have a not well supported wifi usb stick
<Peace-> rickyB: i use this btw http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/14/plasma-desktopUP1852.png
<Peace-> Foxhoundz: lsusb
<rickyB> thx again, I'll have a look
<Foxhoundz> Peace-: well, it worked fine when I was using Fedora
<Foxhoundz> I just need to find out the driver Fedora uses
<Peace-> Foxhoundz: ok nice taht is a good news
<Peace-> Foxhoundz: maybe yo don't need
<Peace-> Foxhoundz: iwconfig on termina
<Peace-> l
<Foxhoundz> lo - no wireless extensions
<Foxhoundz> eth0 - no wireless extensions
<Peace-> just tht?
<Foxhoundz> Yeap
<Peace-> ok the driver is missing
<Cenbe> KarmaComa: but I want to make the font a littler bigger (short date only, leaving the time as is).
<KarmaComa> whats date format you are on?
<KarmaComa> i think you can only make the clock font bold
<KarmaComa> and change color
<KarmaComa> the date you can make it a bit bigger in case you use long date format by editing the mm/yy/dd/yyyy by erasing the yyyy
<KarmaComa> thats it
<savio> how can i add image viewer in dolphin
<savio> ?
<darthanubis> savio: what does that mean?
<savio> in my dolhpin file manager i need to open firefox to view image viewer
<qw-Russian> why test Calculate Linux Desktop (CLD) ?
<savio> how can i add support to dolhpin
<darthanubis> dolphin already has support
<qw-Russian> who test Calculate Linux Desktop (CLD)
<darthanubis> right click the file and reorder the program associations to your liking
<savio> means?
<savio> where can i find dolhpin executable file on linux
<rork> savio: /usr/bin/
<rork> savio: to enable image previews in dolphin go to "Settings > Configure Dolphin > General > Previews (tab) > Enable previews for images.
<rork> savio: you can also enable the information panel (View > Panels > Information or F11) which shows a preview of the image on hoover
<savio> i want something like windows image preview
<savio> so after opening one image i can use my arrow keys to goto nest image
<rork> savio: ok, "System Settings > File Associations", set the default program to open the image files to gwenview. In gwenview the default shortcuts to switch to the next/previous image are space/backspace but you can change then in "Settings > Configure Shortcuts"
<savio> rork: thx
<motocrack> hi all ~
<markus__> moin
<MountainX>  a standard install of Kubuntu 12.04 beta 1 appears to be missing /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache. Can anyone confirm this?
<nancy--> i just sudo apt-get apache2          . did i installed php and mysql too and how to start these. with httpd?
<jessie> nancy--: No, php and mysql were not likely installed. You will likely want to do a 'sudo apt-get install libapache2-php5 mysql'.
<astrobill> I've been having irc problems today
<astrobill> can anyone see me?
<EvilResistance> yes
<EvilResistance> but
<EvilResistance> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<EvilResistance> and !test
<EvilResistance> oops
<FloodBotK1> EvilResistance: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<astrobill> sorry, I didn't mean to break any rules
#kubuntu 2012-03-15
<ybit> #kde-usa <- join if you're in the US :)
<Grief_Umbrella> hey guys, can anyone tell me off the top of their heads how 3 button mouse emulation is activated now that there's no more xorg.conf? googling seems not to reveal much.
<amason> Grief_Umbrella: usually it's enabled by default, at least it is on my machine, but you can still afaik create an xorg.conf and put the changes in there
<Grief_Umbrella> yeah, I thought it was odd that it's not on by default. if I create a xorg.conf, won't that override all the fancy mouse hotplugging stuff?
<Grief_Umbrella> nevermind, finally found the xinput option for it.
<Num83rGuy> Where are the settings for Dolphin's "file sharing" (SAMBA) kept?
<Num83rGuy> And by that I mean the text files that the settings are recorded in.
<kadoban_> hello.  I have installed kubuntu on a laptop which has an Fn modifier key (for the F1-F12 keys to have an extra functionality).  When I'm /not/ pressing the Fn key, it does the extra functions, not F1-F12...the logic is reversed.  any hints on how i can fix that?
<kadoban_> it's annoying to say the least to have to hold an extra key to press F2 or any of those
<Grief_Umbrella> kadoban_: on mine it was a setting hidden away in the BIOS
<kadoban_> Grief_Umbrella: hmm, really? that would be easy fix, ill check.  thanks in advance (hopefully)
<amason> kadoban_: yeh same on my slaptop
<Grief_Umbrella> yeah, I don't think the OS would have any idea about the Fn keys, that's usually a hardware-level thing.
<amason> you _can_ remap them in OS, but that's a PITA
<amason> but if your BIOS is decent / well behaved then it's better to do it there
<kadoban_> cool, ya you were right, found the option.  did seem a bit bizarre that it'd be an OS thing, but i've never had a laptop set up like that before
<nutcase_> I am new to ubuntu and am using version 11.10.  I am trying to get the software to reconize my Parallel I/O PCI-E card  (IOCREST SY-PEX10007) any suggestions
<naught101> Sometimes after I sleep and wake my laptop, my usb wireless mouse (logitech) becomes very slow and jerky. My touchpad still works fine
<naught101> I've tried rmmod/modprobe both usbhid and psmouse, but that didn't change anything
<naught101> any ideas?
<amason> it's possible that the wake isn't handled properly by either the device, the bus or the kernel. You could try and capture the number of interrupts on the bus
<amason> there are probably a few other explainations
<artao> hai
<artao> ok. for the first time now since installing linux, I want to xfer files from a Win XP machine over my network to my linux machine
<artao> what do i use to do this?
<artao> I've got a VNC app installed, but can't copy files that way as I'd hoped I might
<amason> if you have cifs enabled on your windowsXP box that's probably the easiest way
<amason> it will show up under dolphin
<amason> otherwise you can use something like the shared folders option in rdesktop if you have rdp enabled on your windowsXP machine
<amason> sorry, wrong direction
<amason> scp or cifs/samba going the otherway
<amason> from windowsXP to linux
<amason> you will need something like WinSCP or an sftp client ( filezilla i think will work too )
<amason> and openssh-server installed and running on your linux box
<artao> amason, cifs?
<artao> wow. that all sounds ... rather complex
<amason> artao: cifs = windows file sharing
<amason> and it's pretty easy, especially scp
<artao> i c
<amason> for scp the steps would be 1) install openssh-server on your linux box 2) install either winscp or filezilla on your windows box
<artao> sooooo .... i share the folder on the xp machine and navigate to it from linux how exactly then?
<artao> oop
<artao> ok
<amason> well you can do that too
<amason> to get to the windows machine from linux , share the folder on windows as you mentioned
<artao> k
<amason> then use dolphin
<amason> just go to the network places
<amason> samba shares
<amason> and whatever your network  is called
<amason> and then find the machine / share
<amason> same as you would with windows explorer
<artao> OH!! there's my other computers! thx
<artao> i usually use Thunnar and didn't see any network options there
<amason> i don't know if thunnar has a samba vfs installed by default
<amason> but given this a kubuntu channel then dolphin is the default file manager
<artao> me either
<amason> but i think thunar should be able to do it
<amason> but you would find better help in a xubuntu channel or xfce
<artao> i spose. i'm using thunnar 'cause i was using xfce before i switched to kde heh
<artao> thx tho. files xfering now =D
<amason> well if thunar is what your familiar with it might be worth spending the time workign out how to enable it. it's probably just a plugin or something
<naught101> amason: were you talking to me about interrupts on the bus?
<naught101> (I tried pluggin the mouse into different usb port, and it stays on the same bus, but the device number increases
<naught101> is there a way I can reset the bus or something, perhaps?
<amason> what do you mean by reset the bus ?
<amason> and usually usb ports will share the same bus
<artao> RIGHT! that's the primary reason I've been using Thunnar instead of Dolphin!!!
<Kalidarn> artao: what reason?
<artao> I've got a 4 button mouse, and like to use the thumb-button as 'go back'
<artao> can I set Dolphin to have that behaviour?
<artao> other than that, i actually DO really like Dolphin. it's nice it's got a built in console
<amason> artao: should be able to set that in the gestures either for dolphin specifically or for kde globally. system settings is where you will find that sort of stuff
<amason> i don't use them myself so i'm of limited help
<amason> i'm more of a keyboard shortcut person
<artao> kul thx again amason =D
<amason> np
<Guest18604> hi
<astrobill> hello
<nafg_> http://www.yated.com/content.asp?maincatid=7&categoryid=7&contentid=596
<naftilos76> has anybody got any clue what is going on with Kmail? Since upgrading to 4.8.1, i get random Kontact-shut-downs without any obvious reason. After any update new bugs appear out of nowhere. This is a nighmare...As seen on the internet even if it is a new issue there are several similar references...
<Num83rGuy> Where are the settings for Dolphin's "file sharing" (SAMBA) kept?
<szal> Num83rGuy: Dolphin doesn't share files, the Samba server does
<Num83rGuy> I am aware but, I can't find where the settings are stored samba.conf doesn't have them.
<szal> what settings?
<Num83rGuy> The folders and users.
<szal> ?
<ktwo> where is the option to connect to bluetooth PAN with Kubuntu? i dont find anything like that after pairing :| in gnome its there
<Num83rGuy> Here is the problem.  I share some folders through Dolphins share tab in the properties popup. go to my wifes Win7 laptop and my computer is there but when I put in my user name and pass word it says user name or pass are wrong.
<szal> pans have bluetooth now? to measure the oil temperature? :D
<Num83rGuy> Ah, never mind you seem to be trolling.
<Num83rGuy> Sorry to have taken up my time.
<szal> never used that way of sharing, I used to set up Samba the old-fashioned way
<ktwo> what way of sharing?
<ktwo> oh ok it was for Num83 x)
<Sifrazooy_> hi does anyone know what is the development channel
<Riddell> Sifrazooy_: of kubuntu? #kubuntu-devel  of kde is #kde-devel
<Sifrazooy_> Riddell: thnx man :D
<excognac> until now, I've never had problems with AMAROK. Now update collection and nothing happens
<excognac> got it, nevermind
<Sifrazooy_> does any one knows that is the plasmoid development channel ?
<JanneP> good afternoon all
<JanneP> i ran into problems with my kubuntu 11.10 automatic updates..
<JanneP> basically, it's stuck in the middle of the update process.. is there anything to do without breaking the system?
<JanneP> (already re-installed once, because it did the same thing on the previous attempt, which resulted in a broke system after i was forced to rest the computer)
<JanneP> *restart
<howlymowly> JanneP: i think the problem lies in the fact that sometimes packages need user input from the commandline during installation (for example proprietary java installations)  for some reason muon can not do this. To repair your system you should update from the commandline
<howlymowly> (At least that's what helped me after I encountered the same problems, you did)
<JanneP> howlymowly: thanks... i found some information that muon should be avoided, and terminal used instead
<howlymowly> JanneP:  yepp.. that's right...  the reason for this is what I said above :)
<JanneP> ok managed to kill muon... fingers crossed it's fixable without yet another re-install =)
<JanneP> it's pretty daft releasing a "stable" release with broken update manager.. what a piece of crap
<JanneP> but i'd rather try to make this work than install something with unity =)
<JanneP> okey.. manual update worked.. no re-install needed :D <-- happy camper
<Peace-> JanneP: i use always console
<Peace-> just because with alias to upgrade i type
<Peace-> u ; g
<Peace-> and it's faster than gui
<Peace-> even add a repository is better from shell
<JanneP> yeah i might have done that too, but i didn't know before what commands to use for update from command line =)
<Peace-> sudo add-apt-repository stuff
<Peace-> JanneP: ok wait a second
<JanneP> Peace-: no need i already figured that out
<Peace-> JanneP: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/02/05/alias-apt-with-auto-complete-kde-4-kubuntu/
<Peace-> JanneP: yes but this has the autocomplete stuff
<JanneP> ahaa neat
<JanneP> for finding out package names i've ususally used "aptitude search"
<JanneP> thanks, i'll hack that to work with aptitude :D for some reason i like it more than apt-get
<Peace-> JanneP: yes you can when you have finisched please post your solution
<delight> is there others suffering from this kde-proxy-settings problem in precise 12.04 ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11636551
<delight> is there a ticket to it ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<reisi> hi everyone! again i managed to get dbus_daemon to use all avail CPU, any ideas on how to check which process is causing this?
<Peace-> reisi: mmm yes
<reisi> tried dbus-monitor, but it of course cannot join the dbus daemon as it's so busy
<Peace-> reisi: try to sse this http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/15/plasma-desktopTE4096.png
<reisi> Peace-: no other process than dbus-daemon is taking up considerable amount of cpu
<Peace-> reisi: have you seeen if command says soemthing ?
<Peace-> you have seen the coloumn command?
<reisi> Peace-: yes of course, have been watching this using htop previously; it's the /bin/dbus-daemon
<Peace-> reisi: nepomuck is active?
<Peace-> reisi: version of kde and kubutnu
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> hm.. strange... since a while, if i listen sound in amarok and want increase the sound master level.. nothing happends.. i only can increase/descrease the level of the outputstream from amarok.. any idea?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: here tooo ;)
<BluesKaj> ok
<Mamarok> noaXess: works fine here
<noaXess> Mamarok: don't know why..
<noaXess> also in alsamixer..
<Mamarok> check your pulseaudio settings and KMix settings
<BluesKaj> noaXess,  how high is the vol in alsamixer ?
<noaXess> http://i.imgur.com/MEddp.png BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> noaXess,  your master vol is too low , make it 90% at least
<noaXess> BluesKaj: why?
<Mamarok> because else you will not have enough output
<noaXess> so you mean.. master to 90% and then controll the output streams?
<BluesKaj> having it that high gives more dnamic rabge to the other ctrls including the amarok
<BluesKaj> range
<Mamarok> you should have 100% in alsamixer, then you fiorget about that and only change settings in the applications
<BluesKaj> noaXess,  listen to Mamarok :)
<noaXess> BluesKaj: ok.. but.. amarok is on 100%.. and if master in alsamixer is on 100% nothing changes..
<BluesKaj> dynamic range ,. noaXess ..check that out on google
<Mamarok> noaXess: and what are your KMix settings?
<BluesKaj> amarok depends on alsmixer's setings
<Mamarok> not only
<noaXess> Mamarok: what you want to know from kmix settings?
<Mamarok> noaXess: well, which is your master channel and how are the settings there?
<noaXess> Mamarok: master channel for playback is internal audio analog stereo
<Mamarok> OK, and that is set to how much?
<noaXess> Mamarok: internal audio: 100% now.. but amarok still normal loud
<noaXess> ah.. wait...
<noaXess> stop.. back.. revert..
<noaXess> ok.. problem..
<Mamarok> noaXess: you can still modfiy the volume in Amarok, no?
<BluesKaj> kmix needs tombe at 100% as well , altho I don't know why we need it
<noaXess> if no headset is plugged in.. all is fine.. can increase/descrease master and amarok.. to get more sound..
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: it's just a matter of level, alsa is very low lewel, KMix is desktop level, and Pulseaudio is application level
<BluesKaj> noaXess,  just do it , you'll see or hear :)
<noaXess> but if headset is pluged in, nothing changes.. hm... also if i change volume in alsamixer for Headphone..
<BluesKaj> too many cooks imo , Mamarok
<Mamarok> noaXess: you should never have to change anything in alsamixer to start with
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: we didn't choose it like that, it was forced down our throats with PA
<Mamarok> but KMix sucks, I agree
<noaXess> ok.. in kmix i have no control over headphone
<Mamarok> it starts getting better, but still not as it should be
<Mamarok> and I don't use it anymore, I use pavucontrol or the veromix widget
<BluesKaj> I still have a love hate relationship with pulse :P
<Mamarok> noaXess: use pavucontrol or the veromix widget, sound output and input should be handled in pulseaudio
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: when did you last use it?
<Mamarok> Since Colin took over it got a lot, lot, lot better
<noaXess> Mamarok: ok.. trying..
<BluesKaj> I am using pulse , no webaudio with my m-audio card without pulse
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol as well , it helps firm up the DD and DTS pass thru settings...which used to get changed on reboots etc without pavu
<BluesKaj> Mamarok,  how do i prevent playlist from being saved or even started in amarok , I don't use playlists
<BluesKaj> ?
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: erase it before you close Amarok
<Mamarok> else it will be saved on close
<Mamarok> and you can't play anything without putting it into the playlist
<BluesKaj> is that the only method, gawd I despise the default save options
<Mamarok> which is actually the play-queue
<BluesKaj> I just want a player not a jukebox
<Mamarok> yes, it is the only method
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: use xmms then
<BluesKaj> xmms is too small graphically for my monitor
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: make your mind up :)
<noaXess> hm.. i have two headphone jacks.. or better.. one normal and another spdif.. if i plugin the jack int spdif a little bit i hear sound and can control headphone volume.. in the other headphone jack, i plugin the jack 100% i can't control headphone volume.. then i can only control over amarok
<BluesKaj> why can't one just play audio tracks without the olayer trying to be everything it doesn't need to be ...it's apita ..I used to be a DJ and I never ever wished for a playlist option
<BluesKaj> spdif plays analog ?, are you sure?
<noaXess> is it possible, that those two jacks are reversed?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: no ;).. just information.. think they are reversed... normally on spdif you can't plugin a normal analog headphone
<BluesKaj> noaXess,  exactly, spdif is digital
<noaXess> BluesKaj: or digital is working woth volume control and analog not.. is also possible.. hm..
<BluesKaj> or supposed to be
<reisi> Peace-: hmm not sure of nepomuk, just closed eclipse and dbus free'd
<reisi> Peace-: and when i shut down a message box of virtualbox even more pending dbus stuff started moving (apps i wanted to start earlier, kmail imap finished)
<reisi> Peace-: and when i killed the spawned kmail my screensaver turned on and locked the screen ... "this is very usable"
<noaXess> ok Mamarok since veromix installed/enabled.. pulseaudio is using 10-15% cpu.. hm..
<Mamarok> that should not ahppen, which KDE version do you use?
 * BluesKaj settles for audacious
<noaXess> 4.8.1
<noaXess> BluesKaj: audacios ??
<BluesKaj> yup
<noaXess> was that?
<noaXess> a widget, app, ?
<BluesKaj> !audacious
<BluesKaj> hmm, odd it's in the repos
<noaXess> audio player?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: is it as powerfull as amarok?
<BluesKaj> it's a player by audacity , I think ...justplays your music , doesn't try to do anything else afaik
<bazhang> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.13-5 (oneiric), package size 2441 kB, installed size 6436 kB
<noaXess> BluesKaj: i use audacity to cut, mix sound too..
<bazhang> BluesKaj, you mean audacious, the replacement for xmms presumably not audacity
<noaXess> BluesKaj: is there a ppa with current version 3.2.1?
<bazhang> noaXess, its very minimal
<_313hummer> hi
<BluesKaj> dunno , bazhang i just looked around for a player that will play music without default playlists that have to be erased etc
<BluesKaj> noaXess, ppa for ?
<bazhang> BluesKaj, yep audacious will do that
<bazhang> noaXess, why do you needed the very latest
<noaXess> bazhang: why not ;(
<noaXess> ;)
<bazhang> noaXess, ppa are unsupported for one
<noaXess> bazhang: i know. but i have a lot of them.. :)..
<bazhang> noaXess, then try the launchpad ppa search page
<BluesKaj> noaXess,  not sure but make sure you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installe if you're into media at all.
<noaXess> tried ..
<BluesKaj> tried what?
<noaXess> searching ppa.. ;)..
<worm_> help
<bazhang> with what worm_
<worm_> anyone can tell me how to use Quassel IRC to join in the server at Wikipedia?
<worm_> like this: irc://irc.freenode.net/wikipedia-zh-help
<Tm_T> worm_: server at wikipedia?
<Tm_T> worm_: that's #wikipedia-zh-help in this network
<worm_> I couldn't open the link by clicking on it.
<Tm_T> yeah
<worm_> It told me to use a software like Quassel.
<Tm_T> I don't know if Quassel do support such links
<Tm_T> worm_: and?
<noecc> Fresh 11.10 install, Kmix > Playback Devices tab lists only 'Internal Audio Analog stereo'.  All audio is output t HDMI how can I set it to the internal laptop speakers?  system settings > multilmedia > phonon > device preference, all audio playback set to  Internal Audio Analog Stereo other option Internal Audio Digital Stereo (HDMI) is greyed out.
<worm_> That is all the informations the website gave me. Most people needing live help editing Wikipedia can access IRC easily using this freenode webchat link: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=wikipedia-en-help (for example). Web-based IRC is a good choice for first-time IRC users, for portable use, and for those who cannot, or prefer not to, install separate software: ......
<Tm_T> ah
<worm_> but I don't want to use the website entrance of those IRCs, I want to use Quassel, but how?
<worm_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IRC
<Tm_T> worm_: shame I don't know how those links would work with Quassel (and I don't use neither myself) but you can manually go to the channel by entering "/join <channelname>" .. without quotes, ofcourse
<worm_> ... All right...
<BluesKaj> noecc,  check phonon, Audio Hardware Setup  tab, try to set the hdmi outputs there , also install pavucontrol , that will give even more output settings
<noecc> BluesKaj: Audio Hardware Setup tab Sound Card & Sound Device set as Internal Audio.  With HDMI cable connected sound is output HDMI, with HDMI cable disconnected sound is output laptop speakers as desired.
<BluesKaj> noecc,  ?? I'm not sure what you mean , so is it working with those settings or ?
<noecc> On Kubuntu 10.04 audio was output to laptop speakers, on 11.10 with no hardware changes audio is output to HDMI which I do not want.
<jordan4ibanez> use pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> noecc,  you gave me the impression that you wnated the hdmi to work , because it was greyed out
<noecc> BluesKaj:   [09:25:29]  ....... All audio is output t HDMI how can I set it to the internal laptop speakers? ........
<noecc> pavucontrol Internal audio set to analog stereo output same as  system settings > multilmedia > phonon > device preference
<BluesKaj> noecc,  that's a lot more clear, go for the analog settings in phonon/pulseaudio Audio Hardware Setup
<noecc> BluesKaj: Those are my settings yet all audio is output HDMI.
<BluesKaj> noecc, pastebin the phonon settings pls for both audio device preference and hardware
<BluesKaj> imagebin, noecc
<noecc> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.org/203614  http://imagebin.org/203615
<BluesKaj> noecc, did you just set those settings ? if so reboot
<noecc> BluesKaj:  No, installed 11.10 on Monday, several reboots since
<BluesKaj> noecc, make sure you vols in alsamixer and kmix are all maxed
<noecc> BluesKaj: alsamixer PCM set at 64 otherwise HDMI audio is too loud.
<BluesKaj> noecc,  what other options do you have in the soundcard hardware setting ?
<noecc> BluesKaj: just an USB camera
<BluesKaj> noecc, ok ,  aplay -l in the terminal
<noecc> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/HvqKabuB
<BluesKaj> noecc,  , now paste your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file pls
<noecc> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/MucX6wwz   I added the line options snd-hda-intel model=ALC272 several days ago.  It did not change/fix the problem.
<BluesKaj> noecc,  change that line 'options snd-hda-intel model=ALC272' to , 'options snd-hda-intel index=0', without the the quotes. 0 or card0, indicates the default soundcard
<noecc> BluesKaj: Does that require a reboot?  If not, no change after sudo alsa force-reload.  FWIW http://pastebin.com/hF20wdEW
<BluesKaj> noecc,  force-reload doesn't always work , you'll ahve to back and check your phonon settings now as well
<noecc> BluesKaj: Going to reboot.  rbr
<noecc> BluesKaj: : no change following reboot
<BluesKaj> did you make the changes in phonon yet?
<noecc> BluesKaj: There was nothing to change.
<noecc> same as previous imagebin
<BluesKaj> noecc,  have you installed pavucontrol
<noecc> yes
<BluesKaj> di you try setting the audio route up there yet ?
<BluesKaj> bbiab ...stuff to do for a few mins
<noecc> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.org/203620  http://imagebin.org/203621
<BluesKaj> noecc,  that doesn't tell me anything , are there other options on those tabs ?
<noecc> BluesKaj: Output Devies tab options Analog speakers & Analog  Headphones, Conf tab same options for analog and digital output as on phonon tab.
<BluesKaj> noecc,  sorry , dunno how else to help , unless there's a mute turned on in alsamixer on the internal output or some such
<noecc> BluesKaj: yes, strange.  If I disconnect HDMI cable with no other changes the audio plays through the laptop.
<noecc> Thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> noecc,  well, I guess the hdmi is set to take precedence in the pulseaudio config file ..that might be worth looking into
<chilubrin> ahh it's a wonderful day
<simo_> hey
<jono> congrats, folks, on the Kubuntu Tablet edition
<jono> :-)
<ybit> i made a KDE promo video and uploaded a bit ago if anyone wants to check it out: http://youtu.be/H0xIfSyio_c
<Ezim> ybit, nice.
<ybit> thanks Ezim
<Peace-> ybit: slow
<Peace-> ybit: recorder software?
<ybit> Peace-: it was recorded @14fps in kazam and rendered at 23fps in kdenlive
<ybit> which affected the quality
<ybit> brb
<Peace-> ybit: kazam?
<Peace-> ybit: just use ffmpeg
<ybit> Peace-: i'll look into it
<ybit> i think there may be some benefits had in using blender for video editing as well
<Peace-> ybit: ffmpeg -f  alsa  -ac 2 -ar 48000  -i hw:0,0   -s $(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{print $8}')x$(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{gsub(/\,/,"");print $10}') -f x11grab -r 15  -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec  ljpeg output.avi
<Peace-> ybit: i have made an alias
<Peace-> so on my terminal i type vrec
<ybit> Peace-: mind sharing it?
<Peace-> ybit: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/how-to-screencast/
<eegore> Hi y'all
<Linkmaster> Im setting up Kubuntu 11.10 on my moms computer, to show her about linux(shes interested, just never has time), but  when I logged her account off, it is simply given a black screen with the mouse. It is running 4.7.*, and I was wondering if this is an issue others have, and if so, a way to fix it
<Ezim> Linkmaster, when you log out/in?
<Linkmaster> Ezim: just when I log out, its the first time its happened, I can update the system and see if that resolves it first
<Ezim> Linkmaster, nvidia card?
<Ezim> run kdesudo kate /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc and paste: TerminateServer=true under: [X-:*-Core]
<Linkmaster> Ezim: it might actually, the entire computer worked right out of the box(yay linux), so I didn't hunt for drivers or anything else
<Ezim> restart and it should work
<Linkmaster> Ezim: let me try that. Should I ensure drivers are installed before doing that? (what does that do anyways?)
<Ezim> Linkmaster, http://paste.kde.org/440864/
<Ezim> Linkmaster, lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Ezim> copy/paste the answer
<Linkmaster> here, let me get on IRC on her computer, 1 min
<Linkmaster> Ezim: back, you want lspci about what?
<Ezim> Linkmaster, lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Linkmaster> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350] [1002:954f]
<Ezim> Linkmaster, then you have the answer.
<Linkmaster> Ezim: ^
<Ezim> ati card :)
<Linkmaster> ahh
<Ezim> Linkmaster, have you tried the thing I did write before?
<Linkmaster> Yeah, I see that =P didn't even think to check, off to jockey I go
<Linkmaster> I just put it in, lemme try it
<Linkmaster> be right back
<Ezim> Linkmaster, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/930614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930614 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Application rendering broken after logging out in KDE" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ezim> Linkmaster, wb. working?
<Linkmaster> nope
<Ezim> Linkmaster, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/930614
<Linkmaster> Let me try jockey, put a proper driver on it
<Ezim> Linkmaster, maybe same problem.
<Linkmaster> quite possibly
<Ezim> okey try jockey
<Linkmaster> ITs an HD4350, so I don't see why it would happen...and the comment didn't seem to work, despite the workaround status :/
 * Ezim going to bed. bye all of you.
<eric__> hi, should I enable/install something in order to show the contacts when i write and email and/or in the krunner field (the contacts option is enabled)? because at the moment it shows just the recent addresses, not the contacts (i've both local and owncload contacts), under kubuntu 11.10
#kubuntu 2012-03-16
<Avihay> anyone knows of a good software that shows you your memory usage?
<James147> Avihay: "free -m"
<Avihay> James147: thanks, not what I meant,
<James147> Avihay: then say waht you mean :)
<Avihay> mmm, well, how do I put it into words
<James147> Avihay: what are you trying to find out?
<Unit193> I could say `htop`....
<Avihay> mem tells me that I'm useing 3-3.5gb of memory
<Avihay> except for FF with 0.5GB, I don't know where my memory is going
<James147> Avihay: htop or press "alt+esc"
<James147> (or run system montor)
<CheckIn> James147: You mean ctrl+Esc
<Avihay> I tried ps -aux , and dumped it all into a spreadsheet. according to that, I'm either using 25MB or 25GB of memory..
<CheckIn> Avihay: alt+F2 -> Ksysguard
<James147> CheckIn: yes that one :)
<Avihay> if I manually sum up my programs with sysgurd, I'm not getting anywhere near the 2GB mark which is how much ram I have, yet free says I use a good 2GB of swap
<Avihay> and my computer's favorite pastime seems to be swapping
<James147> Avihay: the linux kernel will swap before you each the max memory, so that it has some room for the file cache
<Avihay> so, know of any good graphical software that shows you your memory usage? and doesn't lie?
<James147> Avihay: its not lieing... memory allocation is just more complecated then you think
<Avihay> ok, so according to you, I should ask how to set the kernel file cache to something more reasonable?
<James147> Avihay: if you want to find what applications are taking up memory, then sort it by memory... if you want to know whats using up every last part of your memory then your going to need to look into how linux manages memory...
<James147> Avihay: no... it probally is sensable... you can set the swappyness (how often the kenel swaps things out of memory), but you shouldnt need to
<Avihay> well, according to ksysgurd, I am now using (after closeing the main memory eaters) less then 400MB
<James147> Avihay: are you having problems with your computer in any other respect? (is it being slow?) if not then you shouldnt need to worry to much about how linux is handleing your memory
<Avihay> acording to free, I'm useing 1.7GB of ram, and 1.1gb of swap
<James147> Avihay: and the linux kernel wont flush the swap untill it needs stuff located on the swap
<Avihay> well, it's slow because it's swapping alot
<James147> Avihay: also, the totals in free list application memory + caches/buffers (ie file caches which the kernel will dump when you actually need the memory)
<James147> Avihay: whats the +- buffers/cache line state?
<Avihay> -/+ buffers/cache:     923108    1130788
<Avihay> used , free
<Avihay> while Mem:       total 2053896    used 1763248     free 290648 Swap:      total 3903788    used 1165684    free 2738104
<James147> (its easier to read free when you pass it the -m arg)
<James147> Avihay: but according to that your only using about 900M of application memory
<Avihay> I should have waited with all my software still open
<James147> Avihay: best things you can really do is 1) buy more ram (its relitivly cheap these days) or 2) optimise your program usage (use lightweight programs or don't open so many at once)
<Avihay> James147: this is from before I started closeing stuff: http://paste.kde.org/440948/
<CheckIn> Avihay: because Linux is so library based things get double counted or not counted enough depending on what's going on
<James147> Avihay: that says you where using 1.2G of ram for applications and 2.1G of swap for applications (rest of ram will be caches/buffers)
<Avihay> so a total of 3.3GB worth of application memory?
<James147> Avihay: yup
<James147> Avihay: which is more ram then you ahve so swaping is going to happen...
<Avihay> that's crazy, the difference between those free reads were closeing (and reopening FF) and wine with an ole game, and something minor that I can't recall
<James147> Avihay: firefox can use gigs of memory if you have pages open
<Avihay> sysgurd stated 0.5GB
 * James147 wonders if firefox dose what chromium dose and use multiple processes....
<Avihay> no, FF still uses one thread
<Avihay> err process
<James147> Avihay: best thing to do is list it by what process uses the most memory, then tring to reduce its memory usage (either by disalbing plugins... reducing how many document etc you have open or various other things dependong on the program) or by looking for a lightweight alternitive
<James147> Avihay: some things you might want to do are, disable unused desktop effects, disable unused plugins in krunner, disable nepomuks indexer (if you don't use it)
<Avihay> disabling nepomuk was hard
<James147> Avihay: also, try installing kubuntu-low-fat-settings as it will enable options (or rather, disable stuff) to reduce memory usage
<CheckIn> James147: Nope Though it does sandbox Flash now
<CheckIn> Avihay: I don't know how much you can liv without it but when I was running KDE from 4.0 to 4.3 I just turned off the desktop and only used krunner
<CheckIn> No menus no backgrounds etc
<Avihay> turned off the desktop?
<Avihay> no plasma shell then?
<CheckIn> Avihay: Right
<CheckIn> Pretty much everything I needed I can get to it through krunner but I don't knwo if that is the same for you
<Avihay> no, I can't live without a full shell
 * Avihay starts to stare at razor-qt
<Avihay> no activities, right? ... :-<
<CheckIn> Avihay: oooh right..
<CheckIn> Avihay: Actually wait. Doesn't Kwin manage activities?
<Avihay> well, there's this kactivityd that used to leak my memory dry and spam xsessionerror
<Avihay>  "it is supposed to worked with an existing window manager. The Razor-qt developers prefer Openbox, but it can work with everything else, from Kwin to fvwm."
<CheckIn> Razor-qt isn't bad if you can't get more memory
<CheckIn> and I suppose don't want to turn of KDE stuff
<Avihay> mmm, problem is, I'm probably in love with the KDE DE. I can't find any other explanation why I have put up with it for this long
<JMichaelX> i hope razor-qt takes off. i have been hoping for a lighter-weight Qt-based DE for a long time
<JMichaelX> some aspects of KDE are just out of control, in my opinion
<CheckIn> Avihay: I understand :-)
<CheckIn> JMichaelX: I've never understood why no other Qt majot projects exist. I've always attributed it to how easy it is work with KDE
<CheckIn> Whereas there are 1/2 dozen looslely coupled Gtk big projects but none of them are easy to work with ;-/
<Avihay> well, I guess the only other alternative to kde is xfce (if you want a full de)
<JMichaelX> it is easy to work with KDE is what sense?
<CheckIn> E! :)
<Avihay> E as in enlightment?
<CheckIn> JMichaelX: You just ask for a commit login and you get one a few minutes later with a space to work in
<CheckIn> Avihay: Yes
<JMichaelX> CheckIn: ok, gotcha
<Avihay> tried, too alien, also not fully featured (first thing that hit me was the lack of a network manager), wierd input issues and rendering artifects...
<JMichaelX> Avihay: there are several network managers to choose from. could't you just install wicd or gnome's network manager?
<CheckIn> JMichaelX: Gnome in particular is pretty hard to get them to compromise on something they have decided on
<JMichaelX> CheckIn: i am sure that is true.
<JMichaelX> i have never been a fan of gnome, for that and several other reasons
<CheckIn> if anyone wanted to do any Work with a Qt project it's almost stupid to not join in with KDE rather than building your own thing
<Avihay> I guess I could, it also had a good searching algorithm in it's launcher if I recall correctly
<JMichaelX> CheckIn: there are a lot of people out there who feel that KDE is extremely bloated
<CheckIn> JMichaelX: Hence Razor-qt
<CheckIn> That's a pretty logical reason to start a brand new Qt project and so they have
<JMichaelX> CheckIn: yes, which is not a KDE project to my knowledge
<CheckIn> Extremely bloated may be an opinion but I don't know that there is much to back that up
<CheckIn> JMichaelX: It's not. I don't think it uses any Klibs at all
<JMichaelX> CheckIn: to be specific, i know that many people would love to give nepomuk/virtuoso/akonadi and the whole 'semantic desktop' the boot... including me
<CheckIn> remove your clock from the desktop ^_^ done
<JMichaelX> CheckIn: i think you are wrong there.... that was the case until 4.7 or so, but i don't think it is anymore
<Avihay> I'd actually use nepomuk if it didn't feel like churring my HDD for a few hours every reboot...
<JMichaelX> Avihay: that and munching up RAM
<CheckIn> JMichaelX: What's it tied into now?
<daedalus> sorry for the quit/joins
<SIR_Taco> really...
<JMichaelX> CheckIn: i will not insist that you are wrong, but when i try now to disable all of that, it throw (in classic KDE style) about 6 or 7 popup warning at me, all at once, upon starting a KDE session
<SIR_Taco> once it's done it's first index, there should be little overhead. (and the initial indexing has been tweeked so as not to be such a pain)
<Avihay> would have also been nice if nepomuk would get the hint, and stop running when you disable it from the kcm. removeing the exe's from /usr/bin feels so wrong
<CheckIn> JMichaelX: I think it's tied into the calendar on the clock. I haven't tested in 4.8 (Really need to install that) but that should stop akonadi/nepomuk unless you use Kmail of course
<CheckIn> (I do use Kmail)
<Avihay> would also be nice if jovie would work properly or stop working if you tell it to...
<JMichaelX> there was something that happened after one of the more recent rounds of KDE updates that really made disk access increase... then the next update seems to have fixed that. during the period before the last (4.8.1 ?) updates, my fan was running way more than it should
<JMichaelX> CheckIn: i will investigate that at some point possibly.
<caronchen> Is there any way I can setup Kmail (Version 1.13.5) to use MS exchange server?
<JMichaelX> my biggest issue with KDE is all of the problems with the task manager... i realize this is a Qt issue, but good grief is this annoying
<JMichaelX> now there is a PPA that includes a patch for this problem, but in oneiric, the patch is only for KDE 4.7.4... which leaves out those using 4.8
<Avihay> <JMichaelX> my biggest issue with KDE is all of the problems with the task manager...   that lasted for a few years, YEARS!
<JMichaelX> Avihay: i have 6 machines running KDE 4.8... and all of them are plagued with that problem
<Avihay> JMichaelX: I like the app name in my task manager, but I decided, now that kwin's compositing is reasonably fast on my intel gfx card, to see what kde has to offer, among other things, I tried the icons-only task manager
<Avihay> it felt like I kinda betryed myself and gone the way of win7
<JMichaelX> what is the icons-only task manager called? i am so sick of this task manager, i would be really to try about anything
<Avihay> but, a task-manager that works fine, and has normal thumbnails, and even presents the windows from the same group
<Avihay> I mean uses the present effect, only for that group
<Avihay> I think it's called icons-only task manager
<Avihay> that's what it says in the right-click menu
<CheckIn> caronchen: Yes youc an Look for openchange I think
<nafg> Avihay: Are you talking about a taskbar or a window switcher?
<k1sm4c> Hello everyone
<k1sm4c> I was wondering if anyone here had any experience with su and xhost
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> all
<noaXess> ;)...
<noaXess> is there a translator widget instead of google translator which is deprecated and will no longer be updated?
<elkng> the size of "kubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso" is 3.2G, why its not full DVD 4.7G ?
<TSK> Howdy
<Tm_T> hello
<TSK> Beta1, sweet...  Gettin' close to time for me to upgrade.  :)
<TSK> Oooo.  It'sa LTS release, too.  Bonus.
<McGuinnes> Hi
<TSK> Greetings, McGuinnes
<McGuinnes> in perl is: eval "require 'config.pl'" or die "Can't load config file\n"; obsolete? Did work for a couple of years ago ... :)
<TSK> Might have more luck with that question over in #perl perhaps?  ;)
<McGuinnes> well, maybe ;)
<TSK> Personally, I know a whole lotta nothin' about Perl.  I'ma Python guy mostly these days.  :)
<phloog> Cheers! How can I set the default font in acroread on Kubuntu 11.10? Is is some system-wide default font, or can it be configured in acroread itself somehow? I'm a bit lost...
<phloog> (if no font has been embedded or set in the PDF...)
<TSK> Wow.  I'm sorry.  I'm pretty useless today.  I don't know the answer to that question either.
<James147> phloog: okular tends to use system fonts (and generally looks better then acroread)
<phloog> James147: Okay, but acroread seems to use some very narrow thin font for me, I wondered where that comes from - that's why I asked.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<diego123> hi all, I have a strange problem with my kubuntu 11.10. When I start my sesion, the screen turns console mode and shows periodically "[sda] CDB: 2:0:0:0: Read(10)" sentences. I left like this for hours, and didn't end it. Now I'm on recovery mode, but I want back to my user session. What happens? Thanks so much
<Peace-> diego123: i am not sure but...
<Peace-> diego123: i guess your harddrive has some problems
<Peace-> diego123: maybe you should to repair it
<diego123> Im using it right now
<diego123> :S
<Peace-> diego123: yes but there is some problem
<diego123> I know :(
<Peace-> it's yoour harddirver
<Peace-> you shoudl try to see if there are errors
<Peace-> diego123: this hd is sata?
<diego123> I dont know
<BluesKaj> diego123,  how old is the computer?
<Peace-> !badblocks
<diego123> 5 years
<diego123> but always worked fine
<BluesKaj> diego123,  then it;s most like ly an ide drive
<BluesKaj> diego123,  run . sudo fdisk -l
<diego123> done
<BluesKaj> any errors?
<diego123> no
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  any suggestions ?
<Peace-> badblocks
<Peace-> fschk
<BluesKaj> is there a command to show them if they exist ?
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/01/howto-check-disk-drive-for-errors-and.html
<diego123> What I can't understand is if the hard drive has problems, why I can use it within recovery mode?
<Peace-> diego123: well recovery mode it's a way to try to fix the system
<diego123> It must show the same problems too
<Peace-> so...
<diego123> ok ok
<BluesKaj> fsck , gave some dire warnings about disk damage
<BluesKaj> ifi continued
<diego123> fsck sais "
<diego123> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<Peace-> BluesKaj: well you need to be sure you have not sensitive stuff
<diego123> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<Peace-> diego123: well ... you just don't do anything
<Peace-> diego123: you should use a live cd to fix the system
<Peace-> diego123: btw badblocks says you have problems ?
<Peace-> right?
<diego123> how I use badblocks?
<Peace-> diego123: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/01/howto-check-disk-drive-for-errors-and.html
<Peace-> diego123: if you read it sasy
<Peace-> diego123: sudo badblocks -v /dev/hda1 > bad-blocks
<Peace-> that write your problems into the file  bad-blocks
<Peace-> diego123: try to google better badblocks
<diego123> running badblocks :)
<diego123> 2.19%...
<diego123> its too slow :)
<noaXess> what is the alternative driver for nvidia grafic card? the open source one?
<BluesKaj> if you have a large drive it will take a while
<noaXess> nv? nouveau? what to install to replace nvidia-current?
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj
<noaXess> BluesKaj: Veromix does a good job ;)..
<BluesKaj> yeah noaXess , i tried it but I don't need i
<noaXess> it does not auto change from headphonfe to speaker if i plug out my headphone or vise versa... but i can do that over it's settings..
<BluesKaj> it
<BluesKaj> dunno much about veromix
<BluesKaj> !veromix
<BluesKaj> !info veromix
<ubottu> Package veromix does not exist in oneiric
<Peace-> !plasma-widget-veromix
<Peace-> :D
<BluesKaj> I suppopse if I needed veromix I would use it , but I'll keep it in mind for ppl with laptops
<BluesKaj> seems to be a solution
<Peace-> i have an old pc so..
<Peace-> well notebook
<BluesKaj> this pc is 4 yrs old
<BluesKaj> Finally fixed the esata to sata connection. There was small piece of plastic stuck in the mobo sata port that was preventing proper contact and trimmed it off with my trusty swiss army knife and Voila! Now I don't have to suffer the USB 2 speeds when transferring files
<BluesKaj> but my lder pc in the den seems kaput ...think the mobo is in bad shape , altho it recognizes some peripherals like KB, mouse and cdrom drive , it won't boot past the bios screen :(
<BluesKaj> older
<bmoez_> what is the minimum memory of video  cart for running kubuntu well in my pc with 512Mo of Ram?
<bmoez_> with 1024x1280 for screen
<BluesKaj> usually 1G RAM is enough , some ppl get by with a little less , if you have a separate pci graphics card then 512 RAM might work
<bmoez_> think you :)
<BluesKaj> bmoez_,  I would definitely increase to at least 1G RAM for faster computing
<BluesKaj> oops
<rtdos> unless you can add memory to that video card :)
<Laibsch> Is Jonathan Thomas around?
<hemmy> hiyaa
<hemmy> wassup
<sayakb> hi, is there a way to set a static DNS server? i am using a mobile broadband connection.
<sayakb> (and using the network management KCM module)
<ubuntu> Hi, I'm on the Kubuntu 11.10 live cd, the installer just crashed on my while setting up a normal ext4 partition, http://pastebin.com/4WuXu1V7 , also html5 playback in the rekonq browser on youtube isn't working, the video and player loads but no audio/video, do the codecs not get loaded up in live disk or soemthing or is it the browser's fault? thx
<ubuntu> Also just like to say from what I can see and from the way everything looks and feels this looks like it'll be the best KDE distro evar :D
<GirlyGirl> ubuntu: Can you try the alternate installer ... it always seems so much more reliable
<ubuntu> The alternative live cd?
<ubuntu> omg i've just noticed you have to click the icons at the bottom of the KDE menu, that is genius I hate it accidentally switching on other distros <3
<ubuntu> GirlyGirl, do you mean the alternative live cd?
<GirlyGirl> no
<GirlyGirl> alternate install cd
<ubuntu> oh ok, damn, worse aspect of python is these bugs dont show up until it's put in production lots of times ;(
<ubuntu> BTW it's rekonq failing at HTML5 youtube, firefox is doing it fine
<ubuntu> BTW that installer crash happened while the desktop was loaded in live cd styleee, it installed correctly last night on a VM so it's either the fact i was in live cd, the fact I had rekonq on, something else weird like hardware or drivers, formatting as ext4, clicking other partitions while it was formatting as ext4 :P <comprehensive bug report ^o^
<karam> hi
<JMichaelX> anyone know of a Qt-based mpd client?
<genii-around> !info qmpdclient | JMichaelX
<ubottu> JMichaelX: Package qmpdclient does not exist in oneiric
<genii-around> Hm
<Sentynel> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients#Qt
<genii-around> ( 12.04 has it but apparently not 11.10 )
<JMichaelX> genii-around: just found that the qmpdclient website has .deb's
<genii-around> Ah, good
<JMichaelX> ach, but only i386
<JMichaelX> oh well, i'll just keep relying on ncmpcpp
 * JMichaelX feels that ncmpcpp is taking acronym-based app names to the extreme
<{[ggmmk]}> I think the KDE network debug tools should be bundled, at full speed it just took me a while to download and I think it's preventing the program that caused the crash report to not work until it's finished :< 'tis a deterrent to help devs
<Quintasan> {[ggmmk]}: There is only 700mb of space on CD, we can't afford to drop lang packs or some other applications just to add dbg packages
<Sentynel> {[ggmmk]}: debug symbols aren't bundled precisely because they're huge; they wouldn't fit in the iso
<Peace-> well there is dvd
<{[ggmmk]}> Ah good point :P
<Ojol> Hi, my Kubuntu just completely died, I'm pretty sure it all went wrong after changing to the recommended 3rd-party nvidia graphics drivers in the additional drivers program, I couldn't connect to jabber on kopete, the software center failed to start too, just instantly crashing and when I went to restart two programs crashed (background KDE progs)
<Tm_T> none of that should have anything to do with nvidia drivers
<Ojol> Not saying that but that all happened after I installecd the Recommended Nvidia drivers, lost connection to jabber then kopete crashed then all the rest ensued
<Fanfare> Ojol: sound more like defect hdd or ram
<Ojol> Something gave up on life once I switched drivers
<Ojol> BTW can screen refresh rate cause people's perception to be abit weird? Apparently this monitor is running at 50Hz and not 60 for some reason and I'm finding the screen hard to look at
<maco> yes
<Ojol> Can anyone think why it's not giving me the options?
<maco> Ojol: my stepbrother went "ahhh how can you stand this refresh rate?" the first time he used my mom's computer, and up'd it, because the flicker bothered him. I can see pixels refresh at 50Hz or maybe 60, but not 75
<maco> have you tried rebooting since whatever happened?
<Ojol> The reboot is what caused the two programs to crash and yes it's mostly alright except the 'Recommended' nvidia drivers aren't S*** lol since they think my monitor has to have 50-51Hz
<Fanfare> Q: i have 2 identical machines, 1 with kubuntu as single OS, 2nd with win XP and kubuntu. Now, i have the impression that the 2nd system is much slower.
<Ojol> I think it'd be a good idea to have a link in the System applications to Muon package Manager called System Update, I didn't really know where to do updates
<Ojol> Also I wasn't prompted to do updates to my knowledge when I booted so it might be a good idea to have something make a scene in the system tray
<Fanfare> Ojol: there is usually a yellow singn in lower right corner indicating available updates
<Ojol> Nothing's there, I think there was for a little be after I first installed but it didn't do anything
<Ojol> Hi, I've run Full Upgrade in Muon package manager but it's been on Running dpkg at 52% for a long time, will forcing it to close be catastrophic? :P (it has not activity in System Monitor)
<asfyxia> Ojol, I've had something similar. I had to force a shutdown of the pc, restarted it, and finished it with sudo dpkg --configure -a. But that's no guarantee that you have exactly the same, of course
<Ojol> Yea I can't get it to update again :(
<Ojol> Kubuntu, you were so full of promise
<jussi> Ojol: what is the error message?
<Ojol> There wasn't one. Just got stuck on the dkpg stage
<jussi> did you close muon?
<jussi> Ojol: ^^
<jussi> Ojol: also, which version of Kubuntu do you have?
<Ojol> Yes
<Ojol> 11.10, was trying to do updates from fresh install
<jussi> Ojol: ok, how familiar are you with the terminal?
<jussi> Ojol: please try the following command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<Ojol> good point, should have done that in the first place
<glosoli> anyone can  answer me which version of KDE is using Kubuntu 12.04 ?
<Ojol> I'm used to debian-level-stability so I forgot Ubuntu can't be trusted in it's first days of a release xD
<asfyxia> glosoli: 12.04 has KDE 4.8, you can install that as well on 11.10
<glosoli> asfyxia, nah, i prefer testing things :D
<glosoli> kind of an idiot I am
<glosoli> :D
<asfyxia> I've done that too ;-p
<glosoli> asfyxia, are you on 12.04  ?
<asfyxia> Nope, I'm on 11.10 with KDE 4.8 at this moment. KDE 4.8 is quite a step forward
<jussi> glosoli: #ubuntu+1 is the place for 12.04 discussions and help :)
<glosoli> jussi, ok sorry, don't be mad :)
<jussi> glosoli: not mad, just trying to help you get the right place :)
<glosoli> jussi, I am in ubuntu+1 for long time :)
<glosoli> asfyxia, kde 4.8 have that thing like docked task manager or smth new that was introduced some time ago yes ?
<asfyxia> I'm afraid that I don't know what smth is... I'm not using Kubuntu that long
<asfyxia> But it has a docked activity manager, yes
<glosoli> asfyxia, aa, never mind, gonna download it :)
<asfyxia> glosoli: good luck, you're gonna like it ;-)
<glosoli> asfyxia, sure i will :>
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ... using kubuntu 12.04 here ... bluetooth seems to be on but not working ( no send or recieve or even seen on other devices ) ... any help ?
<rork> cobra-the-joker: official channel for 12.04 is #ubuntu+1
<cobra-the-joker> rork: ok
<Jarli> hello all
<Jarli> got a question, whats the Xen app i need to download to create a virtal system?
<KarmaComa> anyone knows how to get f.lux working on 12.04?
<Jarli> I don't karma, you're probably mroe skilled a linux then I am
<KarmaComa> virtualbox?
<Jarli> no, im looking for the Xen client
<KarmaComa> oh ok
<Jarli> I see Xen tools and what not
<Jarli> but not sure which one I need
<KarmaComa> ok
<Jarli> Any ideas?
<Jarli> That and Kubuntu was just installed, and it has updates.... faster then windows to complain about those lol...
<Jarli> ...
<Jarli> damn it, just removed the main task bar....
<Jarli> how do I add it back..
<Jarli> anyone home
<Jarli> ?
<Jarli> what the crap, irritating...
<KarmaComa> kubuntu?
<KarmaComa> add panel
<KarmaComa> right click on desktop then add panel
<Jarli> the spacer between the left and right hand task bar, i removed it accidently
<KarmaComa> add widget
<KarmaComa> then taskbar
<KarmaComa> task manager i think
<KarmaComa> something like that
<Jarli> it isn't finding anything..
<Jarli> and I think muon froze... been at 42% for a bit now...
<KarmaComa> it has nothing to do with you cant find the task manager
<Jarli> When I search the catergories, nothing is found.
<KarmaComa> its the widgets not categories!
<Jarli> But there is nothing to select from is what Im trying to say
<KarmaComa> unlock widgets
<KarmaComa> add widget
<Jarli> k add widget
<KarmaComa> search for "task"
<KarmaComa> you should find task manager
<Jarli> nothing comes up..... under the task bar "add widgets" search "task"
<KarmaComa> weird
<KarmaComa> what version of kubuntu?
<Jarli> 11.10
<KarmaComa> it should be there
<Jarli> trying a reboot, be back in a minute
<Jarli> muon refuses to let me reboot... like really
<Jarli> muon seems frozen and the bitch won't let me restart....
<KarmaComa> that happens a lot with muon in the first system update
<Jarli> ok... then hard reset?
<KarmaComa> no other choices
<Jarli> since I had to shoot my self in the face, blow my windows 7 os, and everything installed and then try again...
<Jarli> awesome first impression lol...
<KarmaComa> lol
<Jarli> be bacj soon
<KarmaComa> ok
<Jarli> well im back
<Jarli> got task manager back
<Jarli> locked that freaking panel, lol
<KarmaComa> hehe
<Jarli> ugh....
<Jarli> more muon is saying it may be broken when looking for updates... WTF
<Jarli> f it, full upgrade, I have a terabyte.
<KarmaComa> run that at terminal sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jarli> Why is another updater running damn it, and where is it...
<KarmaComa> close any dpkg apps first
<Jarli> I dont know how...
<KarmaComa> and run that command in terminal then opem muon again
<KarmaComa> open terminal
<Jarli> have that open
<KarmaComa> copy that: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<KarmaComa> and paste in terminal
<KarmaComa> and write root password
<Jarli> running
<KarmaComa> after it finishes
<KarmaComa> close terminal and open muon again
<Jarli> will do
<Jarli> it appears is has a lot to do
<KarmaComa> yeah it will fix all broken packages
<Jarli> everything? like really. lol
<KarmaComa> and maybe it will update the rest packages muon would do
<Jarli> I bet you it's just reinstalling the OS while I watch.... it has a ton of things it's going through
<ralf_> hi
<Jarli> the scroll bar is about half an inch at the moment
<ralf_> question
<KarmaComa> not that much lol
<Jarli> hi ralf_
<ralf_> i use compiz as my main wm
<ralf_> but i'd like to use the kwin decorator
<ralf_> so i need to install the compiz-kde package
<Jarli> that finished
<ralf_> problem is, after installing, ccsm segfaults
<Jarli> have muon open now as well
<KarmaComa> you said you need to use kwin so why you need ccsm?
<ralf_> only the decorator, not the fullblown wm
<ralf_> kde-window-decorator
<KarmaComa> i'm not so familiar with compiz sorry
<Jarli> rekong sucks FYI, it opens like 30 pages, showing some thumbnail... whats the hell
<Jarli> gotta reboot brb
<Jarli> im back
<Jarli> well lets see if this is the right Xen server
<Jarli> 'crosses fingers'
#kubuntu 2012-03-17
<Jarli> how do I start the Xen client / administration?
<Jarli> so quite...
<glosoli> Jarli: maybe you use Quassel ? :D
<glosoli> A stupid question, but maybe anyone knows how to add rooms to network in Quassel ?  hmwithout using Commands
<Jarli> you click join
<Jarli> then type the room name dont you
<Jarli> but I need the idiots guide to setting up a Xen VM on my kubuntu box...
<Jarli> Is there an idiots way to open a program in this OS?
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> why do i see
<Kalidarn> +CLcfjnt #kubuntu-unregged 5:10
<Sentynel> Kalidarn: it's the channel modes; see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Kalidarn> yeah but whats the unregged thing mean
<Kalidarn> the channel isn't registered with freenode?
<Kalidarn> why not it's an official ubuntu channel
<Sentynel> no it's a redirect
<Kalidarn> oh.
<Kalidarn> for people not identified with nickserv?
<Sentynel> in this case it's used by join throttle
<Kalidarn> oh okay :P
<Kalidarn> i never join/part XD
<Sentynel> if too many unregistered users join too quickly they're diverted to that overflow channel
<markit> I've just read about firefox-kde-support being dropped, how can set file associations in a global way for firefox? It tries to open .zip with unzip instead of ark, and had no idea about dolphin. I've a ltsp installatio and need to do at system level
<OxDeadC0de> is there a command to show the past X ways another command was called? ex: history make -n20 (show the last 20 invocations of make)
<OxDeadC0de> oh, heh.. history | grep make..
<OxDeadC0de> and to limit | tail -n 20
<tehchez> ok so I messed up my video settings, I went into the settings manager and there was a new option, which let me select opengl as the renderer. Where can i find that conf file?
<tehchez> i need to change it back to its original setting, its all screwed up, about 50px by 100px in the lower left corner of the screen is where my desktop now resides :) not a pretty picture
<tehchez> anyone aware of the new opengl (experimental) option for rendering the window?
<tehchez> or windows
<tehchez> ahh looks like its x11
<tehchez> Found it! ~/.kde/env/qt-graphicssystem.sh change from opengl to native or raster :)
<Mircadius> Hi all, I'm installing the latest Kubuntu to a dual boot environment. The grub entry for memtest is giving me a "error: too small lower memory" problem. Not sure where to ask for help. Any advice is appreciated.
<jason200> hello, quick question where do i install plasma widgets?
<jason200> never mind :)
<Mircadius> Hi all, working on a Kubuntu install and the grub memtest is giving me a "error: too small lower memory"  problem. Any advice is appreciated.
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> i'm working on a init script.. how can i increase verbosity to debug it? to show why it won't work?
<noaXess> why it failed?
<makafui_> I'm having permission trouble
<Peace-> !permission | makafui_
<ubottu> makafui_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<makafui_> ubottu: i'm trying to open a file in the konsole and it keeps on telling me permission denied
<ubottu> makafui_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<makafui_> ubottu: what's a bot?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AceKing> Does anyone know if Startech PCI soundcards are linux friendly? The built in sound on my MB stopped working and I want to get a cheap PCI card to replace it.
<glosoli> Anyone using Cairo Dock with Kubuntu ?
<Peace-> glosoli: you can install it
<Peace-> there is no problem the annoyin stuff it's the configuration
<glosoli> Peace-: I am just curious how good it works
<Peace-> but..
<glosoli> Peace-: what do you mean annoyin configuration  ?
<glosoli> Peace-: Some deep configuration ? Or User Interface based ones ?
<Peace-> glosoli: bad shortcuts
<Peace-> glosoli: btw i use this http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/149576-3.jpeg
<glosoli> Peace-: which one is better to run No OPen GL or with Open GLX ?
<glosoli> GL''
<Peace-> i have no problem with no opengl
<glosoli> Peace-: what pro and cons for opengl ?
<Peace-> instead with opengl i got some problems
<glosoli> opengl is faster ?
<Peace-> i guess yes
<glosoli> Peace-: a bit strange that applet tooltip said welcome to Cairo Dock 2 while being 3 (on Precise)
<Peace-> dunno
<Peace-> i don'0t use cairo anymore
<glosoli> Peace-: aaa there is the Icon Task Managerin your scren ?
<glosoli> screen''
<Peace-> yep
<Peace-> i have several layout
<Peace-> glosoli: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/17/plasma-desktopJq4053.png
<glosoli> that's a lot of
<glosoli> ;D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<glosoli> Hello
<glosoli> Peace-: nah deleting cairo, too much everything in it :D
<glosoli> Anyone knows what's the name for that widget or addon which adds that kinda like "Locally Integrated Menus" into windows titles or smth like that ?
<BluesKaj> glosoli,  "locally integrated menus" , please elaborate
<glosoli> BluesKaj: Hmm that's firefox like menu button
<glosoli> BluesKaj: you know that new way of Firefox showing menu ?
<BluesKaj> nope
<glosoli> Ah, gonna search in webupd8 maybe will find to show you :)
<BluesKaj> what menu exactly ..I'm confused
<glosoli> BluesKaj: http://goo.gl/WRGLr aaa found it :)
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!
<BluesKaj> glosoli,  unfortunately I haven'r seen that option , i prefer the menubar
<BluesKaj> hi DoctorPepper
<glosoli> DoctorPepper: hey :)
<glosoli> BluesKaj: dunno, i kinda liek it  ;D saving my space
<DoctorPepper> can anyone help me please , i  am trying to get the ubuntu source package of  virtuoso to apply the fix for bug #858970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858970 in virtuoso-opensource (Ubuntu) "Virtuoso 6.1.3 cause nepomuk encoding error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858970
<BluesKaj> glosoli,  well if you have it installed , then what's your issue?
<glosoli> BluesKaj: I was searching for it a hour, now found it ;D
<DoctorPepper> but i cant  find the source package
<tsimpson> DoctorPepper: add the deb-src line to your sources and use "apt-get source <package name>" (no sudo) to download it
<tsimpson> the deb-src line is the same as the normal deb http://.. line, but with "deb-src" instead of "deb"
<DoctorPepper> i did it  but it could find the package
<tsimpson> did you run "sudo apt-get update" after?
<DoctorPepper> now its fine
<rtdos> what's the difference between the locations /bin/zsh and /usr/bin/zsh ? which location should i select my shell from ?
<DarthFrog> Why do you have both?
<rtdos> idaknow. just do i guess. what's the difference between the 2 locations?
<DarthFrog> The location doesn't really matter but not having two versions that might conflict might.
<rtdos> they both appear to be the same version but isn't there a difference between /usr/bin and /bin locations?
<DarthFrog> Only upon booting and in your path.
<rtdos> one is just a mirror of the other?
<DarthFrog> No.
<rtdos> isn't one like used for system commands and the other for everything else?
<rtdos> or something like that?
<DarthFrog>  /bin contains system binaries.  /usr/bin contains user binaries.
<rtdos> so i would want to use /usr/bin/zsh then ?
<DarthFrog>  though "usr" isn't short for user.  It's said to be a TLA for "Unix System Resources". :-)
<rtdos> yea. took me awhile to figure that out. ;-)
<DarthFrog> Doesn't matter really.  Are the two files symlinked?
<rtdos> yes.
<DarthFrog> Oh, in that case, just ignore the whole shooting match.  There' s only one file on your system.
<rtdos> oh ok.
<rtdos> so which one should i select if they are not symlinked?
<rtdos> *curious*
<DarthFrog> A symlink has the second inode pointing back to the original inode.
<DarthFrog> Whichever one has its path hard-coded into programs and scripts. :-)
<Sentynel> shells are usually assumed to be in /bin
<rtdos> hmmmm...ok. that makes sense. thanks. :)
<rtdos> my other question: what's the significant difference between tcsh and csh ?
<DarthFrog> Sentynel: Not necessarily.  And the shell is specified on the first line of an executable script.  And zsh is not a standard shell.
<Sentynel> DarthFrog: a quick check of shell packages shows /bin for all the ones I looked at, and it's certainly the convention I'm used to
<DarthFrog> Sentynel: Yes, I agree.  I have seen other shells in /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin, though.
<DarthFrog>  /bin is the logical location.
<DarthFrog> rtdos:  /usr/local/bin are for binaries that you install outside the system's packaging system.  i.e. perhaps ones you compile yourself.
<rtdos> ah now that makes complete total sense!
<DarthFrog> Some distros use /opt instead of /usr/local.  If a system has both /opt and /usr/local file structures, it's a dog's breakfast. :-)
<glosoli> what's the package for making GTK apps look native ?
<BluesKaj> glosoli,  do you mean native to gtk or kde ?
<toxi> hey, i'm currently on kubuntu 12.04 and telepathy didn't connect to icq network. anybody knows that problem?
<BluesKaj> toxi,  ask in #ubuntu+1 , they also handle kubuntu 12.04 questions there'
<toxi> BluesKaj: thank you, handling this.
<glosoli> BluesKaj: to make them look native in KDE
<BluesKaj> glosoli,  maybe this , http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=103741
<dankeup> hello.... I have the problem with my Kubuntu 11.10 in Laptop Asus K53E Intgel Core i5 6GB RAM... when laptop lid is closed go to Sleep, but when I open never came back...
<GirlyGirl> dankeup: press power after openning?
<dankeup> GirlyGirl no is a option, I do that but don't come back, I do Ctrl+alt+f1 and is like freze
<dankeup> Only I can turn off with the power button
<GirlyGirl> dankeup: Is the hdd being used on wakeup?
<dankeup> yes
<dankeup> GirlyGirl I use kernel 3.0.0-16 that can be a problem with kubuntu and the driver of this lap?
<GirlyGirl> dankeup: Try updating or testing the beta of 12.04
<dankeup> GirlyGirl I need upgrade to 3.2?
<GirlyGirl> dankeup: I really don't know I've had issues with hibernate before but never with sleep
<almoxarife> I did not have issues with -16 kernel, -18 yes, but I don't believe it was related to kde
<GirlyGirl> dankeup: Is this a random problem or does it always happen?
<dankeup> all the time
<dankeup> I test the Ubuntu 12.04 and was the same
<GirlyGirl> dankeup: I think you should file a bug on that then
<dankeup> GirlyGirl: I look and all i fine
<dankeup> GirlyGirl: I have pm.suspend.log
<glosoli> is there any way Google Chrome to look native with Kubuntu ? fonts and etc seems out of order
<GirlyGirl> glosoli: There are some kde themes for it ... I think chrome doesn't look exacly native even in gnome
<glosoli> GirlyGirl: it looked native enough for me in gnome hmm anyway, gonna search for these themes then, the main case are fonts looking bad
<GirlyGirl> glosoli: Try the use kde fonts in gtk apps setting in system settings > Application Appearence > Fonts
<glosoli> it seems like already set "USe my KDE fonts in GTK+ applications"
<GirlyGirl> glosoli: Don't really know then. Must you really use chrome? try Opera and see if that works for you ... it uses qt or gtk depending on your de
<glosoli> GirlyGirl: Thanks for suggestions, but I prefer only Chrome
<GirlyGirl> glosoli: Did chrome just stop working ... and are fonts ok in other apps ... gtk ones I mean
<glosoli> GirlyGirl: hmm, audacious looks ugly and works not properly tearing its' gui, probably it's time to go to ubuntu+1  to asks the people who use precise if its' precise problem
<GirlyGirl> glosoli: In 12.04, gtk3 (gnome3) integration is present , in 11.10 only gtk 2 integrates with kde
<glosoli> GirlyGirl: Audacious seems like GTK2 app, which doesn't seem to integrate properly
<GirlyGirl> glosoli: I have precise, but I'm on Windows 8 right now so can't test ... besides I like to stay qt only
<glosoli> GirlyGirl: no problem :)
<Peace-> 12.04 => #ubuntu+1
<glosoli> Peace-: asked there already, the main case was to make sure if things in 11.10 look good
<GirlyGirl> Peace-:  Any #ubuntu+2 for 12.10 ? (just joking)
<glosoli> :D
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<DoctorPepper> can  anyone please help me
<bazhang> with?
<DoctorPepper> i have a issue trying build virtuoso
<DoctorPepper>  for dpkg  build package
<tsimpson> DoctorPepper: did you install the build dependencies?
<DoctorPepper> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DoctorPepper>   cli-common-dev: Depends: mono-devel (>= 2.10.1) but it is not going to be installed. or   strong-name-tool which is a virtual package.
<tsimpson> sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<DoctorPepper> tsimpson:  i get the message i just posted
<tsimpson> try installing mono-devel manually first
<tsimpson> you may get a better error message
<Avihay> how do you ask apt-get for the source package?
<tsimpson> Avihay: apt-get source <package>
<tsimpson> (no sudo)
<Avihay> thx
<DoctorPepper> tsimpson:  thanks
<_manash_> hello
<ronnoc> Hi all. There used to be a plasmoid to toggle desktop effects on / off. Anyone know of it, or if it's still around?
<georgelappies> hi all, in Libre office the tool tips (bubbles that appear when you hold your mouse over something for second or so) have a dark drey background and the text in the bubble is black. Is there some way to make the text white or the bubbles the same as the others in kde?
<georgelappies> grey sorry not drey
<tsimpson> ronnoc: not sure if there is a plasmoid, but Alt+Shift+F12 is the default shortcut
<georgelappies> mmm tested it with gvim as well now, looks like it is all gtk apps?
<ronnoc> tsimpson: thx. I do remember that. A long time ago (maybe 4.4 days?) there used to be a 'rocker-switch' type plasmoid. I'll keep looking.
<tsimpson> georgelappies: from System Settings -> Application Appearance -> GTK+ Appearance
<tsimpson> ronnoc: maybe there's one on kde-apps.org
<ronnoc> Yea I thought I looked there. No biggie, I just thought it was one of the few plasmoids worth installing. lol.
<georgelappies> tsimpson: I can choose there between oxygen-gtk and raleigh as well as the font then. I dont see a place to customise oxygen-gtk there ?
<tsimpson> oxygen-gtk uses the oxygen scheme, which you can change from the colours section
<georgelappies> seems it is a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/820118
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820118 in LibreOffice Productivity Suite "After upgrade to KDE 4.7 all tooltips in Libre Office are black on black" [Low,Confirmed]
<georgelappies> lol 3 seconds appart :)
<DoctorPepper> is any of the kubuntu in here ?
<DoctorPepper> is any of the kubuntu devs in here ?
<liudas> DoctorPepper: try kubuntu-dev channel
<liudas> DoctorPepper: #kubuntu-devel
<witchyta> hi everybody
<witchyta> i need help to update my system. i install from a live cd (kubuntu oneiric)
<BluesKaj> !update | witchyta_
<ubottu> witchyta_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Mamarok> witchyta_: and?
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: undating, not upgrading, he already has Oneiric apparently
<Mamarok> witchyta_: you need to be more precise in your questions
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, interesting to see what he really means
<Mamarok> yep
<Mamarok> swinc there is no upgrading from Oneiric as of now
<Mamarok> since*
<witchyta_> i just finish kubuntu installation but but synaptic is not install
<witchyta_> today
<Mamarok> well, synaptic is not a KDE application
<BluesKaj> i meant update , the bot assumed I mean upgrade
<Mamarok> there is muon
<wifioregon> hi.  I had someone that had their video card go out, so they replaced the new video card..now when they load kubuntu, it goes into text mode and wont goto kde no matter what.  Is there a way to install the new video card without a reinstall? Do I need to boot to an ubuntu disc?
<BluesKaj> the update factoid needs to be changed ,
<Mamarok> true
<BluesKaj> wifioregon,  is the new card the same make as the old one
<Mamarok> witchyta_: did you find Muon? Else start the system settings, there you should see an option for updating packages
<wifioregon> no its not
<Mamarok> called "Software management"
<wifioregon> BluesKaj:  Its not the same make. Do I need to do a reinstall?
<georgelappies_> upgrading to libreoffice3.5 fixed the tooltip bug :)
<BluesKaj> wifioregon,  you need a new driver for the new card
<BluesKaj> new =different
<wifioregon> BluesKaj: How do I do that?
<wifioregon> I'm only able to access text mode
<BluesKaj> wifioregon,  can you get to a tty prompt on said pc ?
<witchyta_> ok
<Mamarok> wifioregon: how about telling what card it is?
<witchyta_> mamarok: ok
<Mamarok> witchyta_: did you find it?
<wifioregon> wifioregon:  Shoot. I'm trying to boot to an ubuntu disc right now. (I don't have kubuntu)
<wifioregon> its taking FOREVER
<witchyta_> no
<Mamarok> witchyta_: in the menu you have an option called "System settings"
<Mamarok> click there
<witchyta_> i open it
<Mamarok> witchyta_: there is an option called "Software management"
<Guest14504> hola
<Mamarok> Guest14504: English, please :)
<witchyta_> mamarok :"Sofware management " not found in systeme settings
<Mamarok> witchyta_: really? what Kubuntu version do you have?
<Mamarok> it's written on the live CD
<witchyta_> 11.10 oneiric
<Mamarok> then you should definitely have that option in the system settings
<witchyta_> it's live cd
<Mamarok> )I know, but you said you installed it, no?
<witchyta_> yes i install it from i live cd
<Mamarok> or do you just run the live CD?
<witchyta_> i run the live cd and after installed it
<Mamarok> OK, so now you run Kubuntu 11.10, not from the live CD, then you should have that option in the System settings
<Mamarok> maybe you need to scroll down
<Mamarok> it is at the bottom in System Administration
<wifioregon> okay so the new video card is Nvidia Corp NV6 VANTA/VANTA.. how do I install it? Also is that supported by linux?
<witchyta_> Mamaro:i found muon in syteme but it not work , i have bug message
<Mamarok> witchyta_: and what error message is that?
<witchyta_> Muon Sofware center closed unexpectedly
<Mamarok> oh, that shouldn't happen
<Mamarok> try starting it again
<witchyta_> it's still the same when i retry
<Mamarok> witchyta_: then we will try from the konsole: type Alt+F2 and type: konsole
<Mamarok> that should open the konsole
<witchyta_> ok i do it
<witchyta_> konsole is open
<Mamarok> witchyta_: type: sudo apt-get update
<Mamarok> that will do an update of your software sources
<Mamarok> it will ask you your password
<witchyta_> i do it
<Mamarok> once that list is finished you type: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mamarok> that will suggest quite a few packages to install, just accept with y
<witchyta_> ok now it work properly. i have to download  250 Mo updates files
<Mamarok> well, yes, Oneiric came out 5 months ago, so there are quite some updates
<Mamarok> witchyta_: muon is the package manager for Kubuntu, maybe it will also get fixed with these updates
<witchyta_> Mamarok : thank you
<Mamarok> witchyta_: you are welcome :)
<witchyta_> can i use the same way to install softwares, i need vlc on my kubuntu
<Mamarok> witchyta_: yes, of course
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install vlc
<wifioregon> I thought its sudo apt-get install vlc-nox
<Mamarok> wifioregon: why?
<Mamarok> why would he install that without X support?
<wifioregon> just thought it was
<wifioregon> oh vlc-nox doesn't have windows X support
<Mamarok> well, no
<jr> hello
<jr> anybody have any problems staying connected to a wireless router
<Deckard_25> I heard the bad news about firefox KDE integration, does it mean it will look like win95 app?
<BluesKaj> wifioregon, if you can get to a tty prompt in the pc with the new graphics card , sudo apt get install nvidia-173 , then sudo nvidia-xconfig , then startx
<BluesKaj> err sudi apt-get
<phoenix_firebrd> sudi?
<BluesKaj> oops again , sudo
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,  yeah sudi for sudi arabia :)_
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  ha ha ha
<osaka_bondage> hi
<drtwox> Hi all. Where is the correct place to report a major bug in the Precise Beta? Can I seek help here?
<asfyxia> drtwox: you can discuss them on the #ubuntu+1 channel. For bugs you can report them on Launchpad.
<drtwox> Thanks asfyxia. That applies to Kubuntu too?
<asfyxia> I guess so ;-)
<asfyxia> drtwox: I had to scroll back a lot, but you can also start a discussion at #kubuntu-devel, there the devs are present. Unless they are enjoying a nice movie, but that's only human, I guess ;-)
<drtwox> Thanks again asfyxia. I'll try those.
#kubuntu 2012-03-18
<Daskreech> \o/
<Daskreech> Oh goodness I can't breathe I'm laughing so hard
<Daskreech> BluesKaj, hi :)
<Scunizi> I've dropped in a blank cd into the drive and the system responds asking if I want to create an audio or data cd.. however when I open k3b it doesn't recognize a blank disk in the drive.  (happens with several disks)  how do I fix this?
<tbruff13> Can someone help me out
<tbruff13> Does anyone know the exact day when Kubuntu 12.04 is coming out
<Daskreech> Scunizi, Umm only thing I could think of is open k3b with kdesudo ?
<Daskreech> tbruff13, Last thursday in the month from which it's names
<Daskreech> Named
<tbruff13> Daskreech: what date is that
<tbruff13> Daskreech: okay here is the issue I am running into I am doing a huge School Board presentation for a Senior Project
<tbruff13> The Porfolio is due on April 10th
<tbruff13> will it be out by then
<Daskreech> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=PreciseReleaseSchedule
<Daskreech> Not if it's the last Thursday :)
<tbruff13> Daskreech: will the beta become the main release or will a reinstall be required
<Daskreech> Regardless you can show whatever is out on that day it would be in hard freeze and you can just run a normal update on the release day to get the final product
<tbruff13> Daskreech: because if the beta can be updated to the main release then i can turn the beta release into my teacher and present the main release
<Daskreech> tbruff13, Long as they don't need a snapshot of a state that would work
<tbruff13> Daskreech: what do you mean a snapshot of a state?
<Daskreech> I mean if what they are judging means they can't update anything.  If they are looking at a concept or something they expect to change in the future that would be fine
<tbruff13> Daskreech: what they a judging is the usefulness of Kubuntu for a School system they can update whenever they need
<tbruff13> The alternative is for them to be forced to use 10.04.4 which only has support for one more year :(
<tbruff13> Canonical has agreed to support Kubuntu in my instance
<Daskreech> tbruff13, You would be fine then
<Daskreech> As long as it's something future facing
<tbruff13> Daskreech: so can i start work on the beta release
<Daskreech> tbruff13, That's what I do ^_^
<tbruff13> and then update to be a normal release later
<Daskreech> If i get distracted I sometimes don't notice that it's been released
<tbruff13> or will i have to wait for the official release to come out
<Daskreech> it's just Thursday for me
<Daskreech> plus I have it before everyone :)
<tbruff13> Daskreech: I need to know if starting with a beta will create any stability issues
<tbruff13> because a whole parish of schools will be relying on this
<Daskreech> tbruff13, I can't answer that. I can't even tell you if starting with a final release will be stable.
<Daskreech> in general once it's hit beta the craziness slows down.
<tbruff13> Daskreech: but upgrading a beta will be the same as a downloading the main release correct
<Daskreech> The Alpha you are lucky if it boots some days. The Beta is pretty much assured to basically work but some little parts may be broken
<Daskreech> The RC etc will be the same as the final release unless something goes horribly wrong
<Daskreech> tbruff13, Upgrading the beta the day after release will get you the same as someone who installed it fresh on that day
<tbruff13> Daskreech: okay then i can start customizations for 12.04
<tbruff13> and just wait until it comes out
<Daskreech> tbruff13, Yes
<Daskreech> well follow it till it comes out.
<tbruff13> Daskreech: will i be able to update on that day or will the servers be slammed
<littlegirl> Hey there, I've got Kubuntu 12.04 Beta installed in VirtualBox and am not finding some expected software in it. Does it install minus some software if placed into a virtual machine?
<Daskreech> It will help depending on what they are looking to change
<JMichaelX> is there not some kind of world clock plasma widget?
<Daskreech> tbruff13, I'd bet on the servers being slammed. It's why I update the day before it releases then wait a week or so
<Daskreech> It's effectively the same as installing the daily the day before
<tbruff13> Daskreech: but I cannot wait I have no time
<tbruff13> Daskreech: will the updates be slow or will they just not wokr
<tbruff13> work
<Daskreech> tbruff13, Update on that day then. It will be slow but hopefully you don't have to sit there and watch them
<tbruff13> slow i can deal with not working i cannot
<Daskreech> tbruff13, They will work but sloooooooow
<Daskreech> littlegirl, What are you missing? also #ubuntu+1
<tbruff13> Daskreech: how slow is slooooooooow like 100kb/secc
<tbruff13> Daskreech: how slow is slooooooooow like 100kb/sec
<tbruff13> i can deal with that
<Daskreech> tbruff13, Depends on your location and server and how many people have been converted to Ubuntu in the last release
<tbruff13> Daskreech: can i update by a mirror or will that not get me the same result
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Base doesn't seem to be installed (the database from LibreOffice. Is there a way I can find out which software will be included in the default installation?
<Daskreech> tbruff13, if you are updating a whole slew of computer I would look into setting up a local mirror
<tbruff13> Daskreech: just one computer with two vbox installations in it
<tbruff13> I will burn a cd based on them and then give them to the school
<JMichaelX> is there not some kind of world clock plasma widget?
<Daskreech> tbruff13, In theory it will be the same but depends on your mirror of course. On some occasions I've found it easier to update from servers across the world as they have less people hammering them
<Daskreech> littlegirl, You can check in #ubuntu+1 I should thinkn
<tbruff13> Daskreech: i will work on this
<tbruff13> Daskreech: I have a contact at Canonical that may be able to help
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Thanks. (:
<Daskreech> JMichaelX, there is some kind of world clock
<Daskreech> tbruff13, Excellent :)
<tbruff13> Daskreech: i will set a reminder for the date when the official comes out
<Daskreech> tbruff13, If you are on the internet you'll likely hear about it. Ubuntu community is pretty good about making a lot of celebratory noise on the release day
<tuxman> awesome!!!
<tuxman> deepin software center
<tuxman> is beautiful
<Daskreech> \o/
<tuxman> hi
<Daskreech> hi
<tuxman> i just installed it
<tbruff13> Daskreech: i am just nervous about not being able to update at all
<tbruff13> Daskreech: will remastersys work on 12.04 if not can you point me in the direction of a program that will
<Daskreech> tbruff13, I've not been in touch with remastersys so I don't know
<Daskreech> I can't imagine why it wouldn't >_>
<Daskreech> I don't know of any reason remastersys would suddenly not work with 12.04
<Daskreech> but I honestly don't know
<Daskreech> tbruff13, you may also want to hang out in #kubuntu-devel
<tbruff13> I am to work on this
<Daskreech> This?
<tbruff13> getting my project ready for the update
<tbruff13> Daskreech: thank you
<tbruff13> i owe you one
<Daskreech> tbruff13, ;-)
<tbruff13> :)
<Daskreech> tbruff13, Yes but the guys in #kubuntu-devel have been doing updates for a long time they can help
<Daskreech> and obviously they know a lot on KDE and Canonical structure so good crowd to just be around and listen in on
<tbruff13> Daskreech: can i ask you another question
<Daskreech> tbruff13, of course
<tbruff13> The Kubuntu beta release thing warns of a "frequently broken system" in real terms is "broken" usually fixable or like the end of the world broken
<Daskreech> Frequently Broken means unreliable.
<ExtremeDevilz_> Hello guys I need help
<Daskreech> It may be end of the world broken but end of the world broken could be for 10 minutes
<Daskreech> ExtremeDevilz_, Good place to be then
<ExtremeDevilz_> I want to install windows 7 but I cant create bootin USB from Kubuntu
<Daskreech> unetbootin ?
<Daskreech> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 549-2 (oneiric), package size 281 kB, installed size 800 kB
<Daskreech> Ah that might be why :)
<tbruff13> Daskreech: okay another question do they always end up fixed in the ending
<tbruff13> Daskreech: okay another question do they always end up fixed in the end
<Daskreech> tbruff13, that's the point :)
<ExtremeDevilz_> yes it is unbootable
<tbruff13> Daskreech: ok
<ExtremeDevilz_> someone told me to use gpart to format
<ExtremeDevilz_> but I cant get it running
<tbruff13> Daskreech: can i submit bugs? I am not a developer
<Daskreech> ExtremeDevilz_, it being gparted?
<Daskreech> tbruff13, If you were a developer you would just fix the bugs eh?
<ExtremeDevilz_> after entering auth password it does not run
<ExtremeDevilz_> Daskreech: Nope
<tbruff13> Daskreech: so report anything I see
<Daskreech> ExtremeDevilz_, are you running Kubuntu?
<ExtremeDevilz_> yes Im
<Daskreech> tbruff13, if you see something broken jump into #ubuntu+1 and ask. Sometimes by the time you have done that it's been fixed already
<Daskreech> In which case you would be wasting your time and their time to submit a bug
<Daskreech> ExtremeDevilz_, try and install partitionmanager
<tbruff13> Daskreech: okay i will see what I can do
<Daskreech> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): A partition management utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 270 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<tbruff13> Daskreech: do you know anything about Kubuntu and thin clients
<ExtremeDevilz_> Daskreech: okay hold on mate
<Daskreech> tbruff13, Yes
<tbruff13> Daskreech: do they work? about how many thin clients can run on an average server
<ExtremeDevilz_> flags boot,ibm
<ExtremeDevilz_> iba sorry -ibm
<tbruff13> Daskreech: can you do me a quick favor
<Daskreech> "average"
<tbruff13> Daskreech: i dont know
<ExtremeDevilz_> but it does not boot
<tbruff13> Daskreech: i am just asking if it will work
<tbruff13> and will it be worth it
<ExtremeDevilz_> going to unetbootin screen it countsdown and then reloop to the countsdown over and over again
<tbruff13> Daskreech: is there any truth to the rumor the Kubuntu is resource heavy
<Daskreech> ExtremeDevilz_, You need to use Windows Tools to write to the USB I would expect. Windows Vista changed the bootloader sequence. Windows 7 changed it again
<ExtremeDevilz_> so how mate ?
<tbruff13> ExtremeDevilz_: windows tends to fix things that are not broken
<Daskreech> tbruff13, It is but not needily so. It can be pared down pretty well to run on say a 256 MB tablet so
<tbruff13> Daskreech: okay
<Daskreech> ExtremeDevilz_, Possible ask in ##windows ?
<ExtremeDevilz_> uh this is a Linux issue
<tbruff13> Daskreech: is kubuntu suffering from the same graphics issues Gnome is suffering from
<tbruff13> ExtremeDevilz_: what are you trying to do
<Daskreech> ExtremeDevilz_, Well the issue is getting Windows onto a USB drive. I would presume once that's done you would be happy. THey would be best able to say
<ExtremeDevilz_> im trying to make a bootable windows 7 usb since Im on netbook
<Daskreech> and despite the name of the channel most of the people there run Linux
<ExtremeDevilz_> im running Kubuntu
<tbruff13> ExtremeDevilz_: that is a windows issue but one second
<DaemonFC> I always wondered how it was possible to get a Windows channel on Freenode
<Daskreech> tbruff13, Depends on what graphics issue you mean
<DaemonFC> whatever :)
<tbruff13> ExtremeDevilz_: http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2009/12/-the-usb-flash-drive.ars
<tbruff13> Daskreech: the issue about AMD and crashing in Gnome 3
<Daskreech> DaemonFC, You'll notice it has two hash tags
<Daskreech> tbruff13, Oh doubtful AMD and KDE made peace a while back about KDE 4.3
<tbruff13> yay
<tbruff13> happyness
<tbruff13> oops
<tbruff13> im tired
<DaemonFC> actually, I just reported a AMD Catalyst bug upstream that's rather nasty
<DaemonFC> unless you're talking about the open source driver which is very stable but totally unfit for gaming
<Daskreech> GNOME's Current issue is they absolutely require 3D composited drivers. KDE a) has no requirement for that and b) has two levels of software fall back incase the drivers you turn on are broken
<DaemonFC> actually, the issue with Catalyst is that it can only run one direct rendered OpenGL app at a time
<DaemonFC> try to run two and you're going to crash hard
<DaemonFC> and there's a second issue with direct rendering, compositing, and vsync, that's where the choppy rendering comes in
<Daskreech> DaemonFC, Doesn't make a difference in KDE's state. You can just switch drivers or go to software rendering or turn off compositing
<DaemonFC> kwin detects fglrx and uses indirect rendering
<DaemonFC> there was a blog post by the maintainer of kwin a few days ago where he said that if AMD doesn't get their act together, he may just drop the OpenGL 1/indirect rendering support entirely
<DaemonFC> since it's onyl around for ancient hardware and AMD's broken proprietary driver
<Daskreech> DaemonFC, He's going to drop it anyway.
<DaemonFC> once that happens, if that happens, then you may end up having to turn compositing off if you use that driver
<Daskreech> and AMD have said they are moving to ELS 2.0 subsequent to that
<DaemonFC> (or just use the open source driver)
<Daskreech> so the march goes on. But in anycase we in KDE don't have the same problems they do with video in GNOME
<DaemonFC> I don't know how that's going to work, their proprietary driver is bad enough with GLX and they have many bugs spanning years that have gone unresolved
<DaemonFC> my spidey sense is telling me that they probably will never make the effort to properly support EGL
<DaemonFC> that's just because GNOME made a decision to not support broken or ancient display drivers
<DaemonFC> kwin has had the backend that it now gives those drivers for years, so it's not like they had to come up with something from scratch
<DaemonFC> the issue before them now seems to be whether it's an undue maintainence burden to keep it around much longer
<Daskreech> Yes :-) and AMD is trying to get to a better place
<DaemonFC> the newer OpenGL 2 backend (with mandatory direct rendering) is what you get when kwin determines your running recent open source drivers or a recent nvidia blob and
<DaemonFC> *and it's the future
<Daskreech> I understand the trepidation for expecting them to come through with what they say but I support them trying to get there
<DaemonFC> well, I think the threat to drop support for them is really more like trying to get them to fix it
<Daskreech> wheever they fall we will point and jeer and laugh till they dust off and we will celebrate anytime they fulfill but I wouldn't discourage them based on past failings
<DaemonFC> as long as most software goes to lengths to work around their bugs, there's no incentive to fix those bugs because the user never sees the bugs
<Daskreech> DaemonFC, So far it seems to have been motivating them to at least be more open with the roadmap if it didn't actually impel them to make the changes
<DaemonFC> I'd obviously prefer it if they trashed FGLRX and made a more serious committment to their open source drivers
<Daskreech> DaemonFC, Yep and the last time there was a massive KDE bug AMD stepped up and said that was our fault. They submitted the code and closed the bug themselves.
<DaemonFC> doubt that it will happen, since FGLRX is mostly just the Windows driver with some kernel glue
<DaemonFC> so it's not like it's taking a lot of effort to develop
<Daskreech> Yep And I would guess that long term they would like that as well but that certainly isn't going to happen overnight
<DaemonFC> the part that probably costs them the most to maintain is the part that interacts with X
<Daskreech> Would be nice if they eventually made the Windows driver a wrapper for the open driver
<DaemonFC> well, they have ported the open source stuff to Windows CE apparently
<DaemonFC> with decent results
<Daskreech> Ah X such an amusing anomaly in the FOSS world
<DaemonFC> X is 25 years old, was barely adequete in 1987, largely maintained by proprietary software companies and hardware vendors most of its life
<DaemonFC> and it's a small miracle it even still works at all
<DaemonFC> nobody sane still uses it as it was originally intended because of irrepairable security issues :)
<DaemonFC> maybe on a trusted local network that is entirely walled off from the internet
<Daskreech> DaemonFC, You don't run X?
<DaemonFC> I was talking about networking
<Daskreech> when did we start on that subject?
<DaemonFC> X networking
<Daskreech> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2012/02/the-costs-of-supporting-legacy-hardware/
<DaemonFC> that was originally more or less the entire elevator pitch for X unless you wanted to just run a bunch of xterms or something
 * Daskreech loves xterms
<JMichaelX> does anyone here know of world clock plasma widget? i have looked, and cannot seem to find one
<JMichaelX> would anyone here know whether or not there is world clock plasma widget?
<Fanfare> JMichaelX: there should be one!
<tbruff13> Daskreech: are you still here
<Daskreech> no >_>
<tbruff13> Daskreech: ha ha I need help Kubuntu 12.04 in virtualbox did not detect my internet connection on install
<tbruff13> Is there anything i need to install once it is booted to correct this or will an update fix what got missed
<Daskreech> no that's a #vbox issue
<JMichaelX> Fanfare: if there is, i would love to know what it is called
<Fanfare> and #ubuntu+1
<tbruff13> Daskreech: i know i am asking once it is loaded can i just update and fix what the installer missed
<Daskreech> JMichaelX, What's the clock supposed to do?
<tbruff13> Daskreech: will an update catch what the installer did not get
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: do you not know what a world clock type app does?
<Fanfare> JMichaelX: unlock your desktop, add widget, select category "Date & Time" there you should find it.
<Daskreech> Is that one that shows like the sun on the world?
<Daskreech> tbruff13, The installer missed things?
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: i have seen some that do that, but no.
<tbruff13> Daskreech: when i installed it says download updates but i would not let me download them because it did not see my connection to the net
<Fanfare> JMichaelX: if not check packages in your package manager to find more plasma widgets
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: the whole idea is to show what time it is in more than one location
<tbruff13> now i am connected when i rebooted do i just update to fix what the installer missed
<Daskreech> tbruff13, ah right yes
<JMichaelX> Fanfare: i did that, toherwise i would not be asking in here
<JMichaelX> otherwise*
<Daskreech> JMichaelX, http://edu.kde.org/marble/current_0.7.php like that ?
<Daskreech> I'm not on KDE right now but hold on
<Fanfare> JMichaelX: so check your packagemanager or apt-cache search plasma
<Fanfare> JMichaelX: (not in Kubuntu right now)
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: don't go to too much trouble. i have actually found i have one installed on one machine.. i just cannot figure out what package it came with
<JMichaelX> Fanfare: i just told you i had already checked a package manager
<tbruff13> Daskreech: Kubuntu's new default panel is at the top
<Fanfare> JMichaelX: i have /usr/lib64/kde4/plasma_applet_worldclock.so but dont know the ubuntu package it could be in
<tbruff13> Daskreech: i see what i did oops
<JMichaelX> Fanfare: yea, that is what i am trying to figure out. i really do wish that when you go to add a widget, that there was some better indication of what the name of the widget is... it would be even better if it indiacated a package name
<tbruff13> Daskreech: how well do you know 12.04
<tbruff13> can you take a look at a log I made and tell me things that wont work on 12.04
<CheckIn> apt-file will tell you what package it's from
<JMichaelX> ok, this world clock widget is associated with marble, as Daskreech thought, but this is not a world clock widget i want.
<JMichaelX> anyways, many thanks for the suggestions Daskreech & Fanfare
<Daskreech> JMichaelX,  :) Did ask what you wanted
<Fanfare> JMichaelX: Yes, it would also be grat if the applet-manager could understand translations in the *.desktop file, so one could find Weltzeituhr if he is looking for worldclock
<Daskreech> tbruff13, Gone?
<Daskreech> Fanfare, it doesn't? That's a bug
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: yes you did. most world clock apps i have ever seen are set up to show you what time it is in multiple locations... this marble world clock is fancier, but does not do the basic job of showing the times unless you hover over it
<Daskreech> So you want to see multiple cities times at the same time?
<Fanfare> Daskreech: no, it doesnt. I have german here. and searching for world gives no results
<JMichaelX> Fanfare: yea, translations would slo be good... but if there were just some indication of the widgets name, even, it would be very helpful
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: yes, that is what most such apps do
<JMichaelX> in my experience, at least
<Fanfare> i didnt know it should , as i know the K-menu doe not either.
<Daskreech> JMichaelX, I am almost sure I've seen that done with the standard clock already
<Daskreech> Fanfare, I'd still consider that a bug
<Fanfare> Daskreech: do u check bko?
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: i would not be shocked. i looked to see whether or not it could do that, but didn't see how
<Fanfare> couse i need to go to bed :-(
<Daskreech> Fanfare, yes
<Fanfare> Daskreech: k, thx
<Daskreech> Good night Fanfare
<Daskreech> Hi DarkriftX
<Fanfare> :-)
<Daskreech> bah
<Daskreech>  hi Darkwing
<Daskreech> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=212&t=98091
<Daskreech> JMichaelX, don't know if that helps
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: many thanks again. i'll take a look at that
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: looks like a person may just need to add multiple digital clock
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: i just added one. it seems to indicate that it is set to UTC, which is clearly not the case
<Daskreech> You can have multiple cities in the tooltip
<Daskreech> not really a one glance solution but ....
<JMichaelX> yea, i don't want to have to do the tooltip
<JMichaelX> plus, i turn off all KDE tooltips i can... including the informational ones
<JMichaelX> to me, KDE tooltips are incredibly annoying
<JMichaelX> but that may not be the case with anyone else
<Daskreech> Yeah I like them but I can easily see them being annoying
<JMichaelX> i hate them... any time you hover over a widget, something pops up that will not go away for a while, unless you hover over it again to make it go away.... anyways, that is all personal preference
<uberdub> kubuntu rawks!!!
<JMichaelX> it looks like the clock widget only does time for multiple locations in the tooltip
<uberdub> still dont miss os x
<Daskreech> uberdub,  :)
<uberdub> what up?
<Daskreech> JMichaelX, Yeah Not seeing something easily to what you want
<Daskreech>  I guess a popup with X numberof cities and the times?
<Daskreech> uberdub, Not a whole lot
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: nope.... i should learn how to make one.
<uberdub> hmm, though i was on freenode
<Daskreech> JMichaelX, Qml. Should be easy(ish)
<Daskreech> uberdub, and you are :)
<uberdub> yep, my bad
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: i also try to shut off as many popup notifications as possible
<JMichaelX> i pretty much have no KDE tooltips or popups on any of my KDE machines
<Daskreech> Hmm notifications are part of the systray now I think. though yo ucan just universally shut those off
<Daskreech>  I have a friend who does that within an activity
<JMichaelX> yea, i think that is where i shut mine off.
<uberdub> so yeah, when does 12.04 release?
<JMichaelX> i realize most people probably like them
<JMichaelX> i have a strange question... i am not even sure how to describe this, on one of my machines, when switching virtual desktops... when the cube rotates, the widgets all kind turn sideways (or something like that) as the cube turns. would anyone know what effect that would be?
<JMichaelX> i have looked through all the effects several times, but cannot seem to find where i could shut that off
<uberdub> First time using quassel.....how do I join different channels?
<JMichaelX> uberdub: i have never used quassel, but the most common way to join an IRC channel is: '/join #channel-name'
<Daskreech> JMichaelX, did you check the settings for the cube?
<Daskreech> uberdub, type /join #quassel for instance
<uberdub> ahh ok. I forget the commands if I get lazy, and dont use them for long periods of time.
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: i believe i have a few times... i'll look again
<uberdub> android channel would be nice
<Daskreech> I never use cube so I'm not sure
<Daskreech> uberdub, #android
<Daskreech> or more likely ##android
<uberdub> sweet
<uberdub> just got my first one, xperia play
<JMichaelX> uberdub: i imagine that quassel probably has a way of showing all of the available channels on whichever network you are connected to
<Daskreech> that would be /list
<Daskreech> but on Freenode that's easily a few thousand channels
<Daskreech> I would guess /list android would limit it to the android related channels
<uberdub> yeah figured it out
<Daskreech> :-)
<uberdub> thanks
<uberdub> just needed to see it typed, and its like riding a bike
<uberdub> Ive been running linux since slack 10 or so
<Daskreech> You need to keep going.. preferred if it's downhill?
<uberdub> kubuntu is really awesome
<Daskreech> It's a fun distro :)
<uberdub> yeah, linux has come a long way
<Daskreech> Yep
<uberdub> its been a really cool evolution to watch
<Daskreech> been running since redhat 4
<uberdub> nice
<Daskreech> so like KDE 1.x
<uberdub> me too...I like the eye candy
<uberdub> I use kairo dock
<Daskreech> I like that it does what i tell it to do
<uberdub> err cairo
<Daskreech> ha ha that mistake is allowed her :-)
<Daskreech> here
<uberdub> yep. I dont like my hardware, and OS being restricted
<JMichaelX> i think slackware 10 was also one of the first i tried
<uberdub> screw that
<Daskreech> MIght like gnewsense then
<uberdub> yeah I so dont miss spending weeks compiling, and building deps
<uberdub> lol
<uberdub> taught me linux though
<Daskreech> compiling will do that
<uberdub> I recommend it for noobs actually
<JMichaelX> i don't mind compiling. i run gentoo on a few machines, also.
<uberdub> just depends on what your machine is intended for
<JMichaelX> yea
<uberdub> compiling from source is most stable
<uberdub> slack is uber stable.....Pat doesnt want noobs, and endusers using it so much
<uberdub> 10.04 has been a rock for me so far
<Daskreech> oh. wow :)
<Daskreech> ok
<uberdub> my nvidia card didnt like 11.1
<Daskreech> hopefully 12.04 will  play nicer
<uberdub> yeah hope so
<JMichaelX> what card did u have?
<uberdub> Im really digging this
<JMichaelX> do*
<almoxarife> anyone with bind experience? I can't get 'cache' size figured out
<uberdub> nvidia ion
<uberdub> hp mini 311
<JMichaelX> ok, that is what i have on this machine.
<uberdub> you running 11.1?
<JMichaelX> this is a jetway minitop
<JMichaelX> yes... although i guess this is an ion2 GPU, if that make any difference at all
<uberdub> hmmm, maybe
<uberdub> this was an ion le stock
<uberdub> Im using hacked firmware
<JMichaelX> i like machines with low(er) power consumption
<uberdub> yeah
<uberdub> arm is cool
<uberdub> this machine was cheap, and decent power
<uberdub> bang for buck
<JMichaelX> my two main PCs have dual-core atom CPUs... but yea, arm-based desktops may bring the power consumption a lot lower
<uberdub> nvidia wasnt playing nice though. has sleep/suspend issues
<Daskreech> almoxarife, what about?
<uberdub> kernel panics, etc
<JMichaelX> hmm
<uberdub> tried different drivers, from nvidia.....but proprietary drivers suck. 10.04 is playing quite nicely, and 11.04 did too. coulda been me running latest kernels too lol.
<JMichaelX> mine sleeps fine, although i had to enable it in the BIOS... the only issue i have, is that the audio is muted and kmix crashes, after it wakes up... but i just start kmix again, and it's fine
<almoxarife> Daskreech: about? right now I am looking at a running instance of 'named' that is 67meg, I think I can do with a 30meg instance
<uberdub> nvidia soundcard integrated?
<Daskreech> almoxarife, change you max cache size to something smaller then
<Daskreech> http://www.net.cmu.edu/groups/netdev/docs/bind9/Bv9ARM.ch06.html
<JMichaelX> uberdub: no, i am not using HDMI. this machine has an internel C-Media USB sound card, believe it or not
<almoxarife> Daskreech: yes, that is the question , how? which file and what is the line?
<JMichaelX> uberdub: if i used HDMI, it would use the integrated nvidia sound card
<JMichaelX> internal*
<Daskreech> almoxarife, named in /etc and that link should give you all the rest of your answers
<almoxarife> Daskreech: been there, done that, I read the docs, there are too many cache related tweaks, I was looking for someone with personal knowledge
<uberdub> jmichaelx: yeah differnt setup.
<Daskreech> ah Well my caching server is not really doing much else so I let it eat as much as it likes
<JMichaelX> uberdub: i have a feeling your video card could have worked. when i first got kubuntu set up on this machine a few years ago, i did have to futz quite a bit with settings to get things working smoothely
<almoxarife> Daskreech: your caching server is probably 'dnsmasq' ?
<JMichaelX> uberdub: my big gripe now is that with adobe flash 11, full screen flash video sucks BADLY
 * JMichaelX hates the adobe flash plugin
<uberdub> Yeah, I tried a bunch of stuff. worked ok in 11.04, tried it in slack 13 or something whatever recent was last year. needed more futzing than I wanted to deal with
<JMichaelX> 13.37 lol
<uberdub> yeah
<uberdub> lol, he takes forever to release new versions. their entire focus is stability, convenience isnt a priority for them.
<JMichaelX> yea, i used to always keep a machine around running slackware. i should install it on something again.
<uberdub> yeah, if had a use for it currently Id be using it. Just not practical for a laptop these days when you have things like kubuntu. which IMO puts  os x to shame.
<JMichaelX> yea. i have kubuntu or fedora on my laptops
<JMichaelX> and a netbook... still running 10.04 ubuntu netbook remix
<uberdub> yeah if I was running any kind of server or dedicated machine itd be slack.
<uberdub> kubuntu is for everyday use
<JMichaelX> my home server is running ubuntu... my home server is another netbook someone gave me, with a broken screen
<uberdub> ahh thats a good use...nice
<uberdub> lol
<JMichaelX> the servers i manage at work are mostly running ubuntu, as well.
<JMichaelX> but, that is my doing
<uberdub> yeah its a great os.
<uberdub> Just a personal flavor....no pun intended
<uberdub> lol
<uberdub> ubuntu works great for those purposes I would imagine. Id run slack though if it were me, probably over kill
<JMichaelX> i was not sure how that netbook would do as a server, but it has been running for several months straight now, and i've been pretty happy with it
<uberdub> nice
<uberdub> yeah good to know
<JMichaelX> well, among the things i wanted to do, was install subsonic... they provide .deb's ...  but, i imagine i could have compiled it for slackware
<brad_> I just installed kubuntu a few hours ago, playing around with it, like it... but muon software center crashes everytime I open it... WTf
<brad_> suggestions?
<almoxarife> brad_: install 'synaptic'
<JMichaelX> yea... i just googled. people do use subsonic in slackware
<uberdub> yeah .deb is soooo nice
<uberdub> yeah just more work to get it going....but once it is its comiled to your machine specifically
<brad_> thanks, I'll see what I can do from that
<JMichaelX> i'm also using that server as a jukebox, with mpd, and an android app to control it.. which is pretty nice
 * JMichaelX has never yet tried to use muon
<uberdub> yeah Im just getting into android. Ive been thinking of doing like a rooting and flashing service on craigslist
<JMichaelX> maybe you could tell me how to root my evo 3d, lol
<uberdub> I live in Phoenix, and cricket is huge
<uberdub> maybe
<JMichaelX> i previously used an LG optimus, and had it rooted
<uberdub> I rooted my xperia play
<uberdub> and flashed for cricket
<JMichaelX> nice
<brad_> JMichaelX what do you use do get open source apps/programs, not through prompt that is
<uberdub> I even got replacement parts to remove the verizon branding. lol
<JMichaelX> brad_: i mostly use apt-get and aptitude in the command line, but if i want a graphical package manager, i use synaptic
<uberdub> gonna ghost armor it and beat up the parts on it more now before I take it apart
<JMichaelX> i love taking gadgets apart :-D
<JMichaelX> KDE used to have a package manager called 'adept', which was my favorite
<uberdub> yeah me too. I used to destroy my toys since like 2 years just to see how they worked on the inside
<uberdub> 2 years old*
<JMichaelX> there is an 'adept' in the repos, but it's not the old adept
<JMichaelX> yea... same here
<uberdub> my mom would get pissed lol
<JMichaelX> i like building and repairing and modding machines, almost more than i like using them
<uberdub> yeah me too
<uberdub> I build porsches for a hobby
<JMichaelX> that is pretty awesome
<uberdub> got my first one in 2003
<JMichaelX> i'm essentially a basement-dwelling geek with no money to my name, so i do not do that
<uberdub> you live in a small town, or rural area?
<uberdub> linux skills are in demand in some parts
<JMichaelX> i live in a really small town... maybe 200 people, but it's just outside of a town with maybe 25,000
<uberdub> yeah, move to norcal, or la
<uberdub> youll bank
<JMichaelX> yea, i just work as a low-level sysadmin/tech support person for a small non-profit
<JMichaelX> that could be
<uberdub> ahh
<uberdub> thats cool
<uberdub> Its not always about money
<uberdub> I just have an expensive hobby or two
<JMichaelX> it's a long story, but i have autism... and my quirky ways and habits would probably not be so easily tolerated by most employers
<uberdub> lol, that require money
<JMichaelX> yea
<uberdub> yeah. I know the type sorta. common in the linux community
<JMichaelX> yea, that sure seems to be
<uberdub> dont always have to deal with people though
<uberdub> work from home
<JMichaelX> i don't mind dealing with people, but i don't very much
<uberdub> fuck working for other people
<DarthFrog> !language | uberdub
<ubottu> uberdub: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JMichaelX> yea, i work mostly from home, but i do not always like that
<bazhang> uberdub, watch the language
<JMichaelX> some channels are touchy about choice of vocabulary than others, lol
<uberdub> sorry cop bot.
<JMichaelX> touchier*
<bazhang> lets get back on topic of kubuntu support
<DarthFrog> All Ubuntu channels have that policy.
<DarthFrog> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
 * JMichaelX sigh
<DarthFrog> There's #kubuntu-offtopic for chat.
<uberdub> CoC?
<uberdub> electronically sign?
<bazhang> uberdub, ?
<JMichaelX> i once got asked to leave #kubuntu-offtopic .... for off-topic conversation. i kid you not.
<DarthFrog> Odd.
<uberdub> yeah, im not trying to be negative, or disorderly. But, I have to know is there some kind of fundamentalist christian agenda behind ubuntu?
<bazhang> !ot | uberdub
<ubottu> uberdub: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DarthFrog> OK, that's *definitely* off-topic.
<JMichaelX> DarthFrog: there are always some real nazis hanging around most IRC channels... i have seen people banned from #kubuntu-offtopic , for being offtopic
<bazhang> JMichaelX, thats way more than enough
<uberdub> ok, can I ask that question in kubuntu-offtopic?
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<uberdub> if so time to wipe and install debian
<Daskreech> almoxarife, sorry got called away
<JMichaelX> i have to say, marble is pretty awesome
<uberdub> marble?
<JMichaelX> uberdub: http://edu.kde.org/marble/
<uberdub> oh cool. kinda like google earth
<ubuntu> ha
<Peace-> hu
<diego123> Hi all.I hav a problm with my hard disk.I tried fsck from a live disk and it said severals "could not allocate block in ext2 filesystem".What can i do?Thx
<moshind> s
<d0od> Does anyone know what other packages are required in Ubuntu 12.04 to get Plasma Active running? I've installed Plasma-active-* and plasma-desktop but all i get when logging in is http://i.imgur.com/ZH94z.jpg
<apple_cat> d0od: 12.04?
<d0od> Aye.
<Mamarok> apple_cat: not released yet, still beta
<Mamarok> also plasma active and plasma desktop are not the same
<d0od> Installing plasma-active sans plasma-desktop gave me a black screen
<d0od> it was only when I installed plasma-desktop that the plasma-active session showed anything
<Mamarok> well, plasma-active has 9 poackages, did you install all of them?
<d0od> Yep :)
<Mamarok> also that is a git snapshot from January, so not really up-to-date, I guess you will need to wait
<Mamarok> if you install plasma-desktop you get the normal plasma, not the active desktop
<Peace-> Mamarok: hola mama
<Peace-> xD
<rork> d0od: I've never worked with active but you can switch between Desktop and Netbook in System Settings > Workspace Behaviour > Workspace (Workspace type), maybe it's listed
<Mamarok> Peace-: please don't call me like that
<Peace-> mamarok :P
<Mamarok> I don't call you Pea either :)
<Peace-> tab autocomplete ddidn't work
<Peace-> :(
<worm> Excuse me, does anyone know how to change gvim as default text editor?
<worm> I don't want to use kate.
<Peace-> worm: open the menu
<Peace-> worm: type on the seearch box file associations
<Peace-> run i t
<Peace-> worm: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/18/plasma-desktopXQ1797.png
<Peace-> worm: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/18/plasma-desktopuR1797.png
<worm> Peace- Thanks. But then should i change it one by one?
<Peace-> worm: well yes
<Peace-> worm: btw when you have to change the associations just clikc on the file
<Peace-> and change it when you need
<Peace-> worm: there is  a way to create a new file associations config file
<Peace-> i did for example for multimedia file s
<Peace-> and vlc
<Peace-> worm: see here , end of the page , or search typing CTRL F , vlc  here http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/setkubuntuproperly/
<worm> Peace- Thanks a lot.
<Peace-> worm: it's done for vlc but...well you can do the same with gvim
<Peace-> worm: btw kate can be set to work like vim
<worm> Peace- I got it, thanks.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Daskreech> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech
<dsfsd> clear
<dsfsd> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<dsfsd> kubuntu doesn't Unity... winner
<dsfsd> *use
<Daskreech> why'd you do that?
<dsfsd> ask the nazis in #ubuntu-ops
<Mamarok> dsfsd: please behave, else we will have to remove you
<pangolin> dsfsd, Please don't
<dsfsd> pangolin, fine
<dsfsd> I won't
<dsfsd> bye
<pangolin> bye
<dsfsd> xx
<txwikinger> what was this about?
<oCean> nvm
<pangolin> txwikinger, spill over from #ubuntu via #ubuntu-ops....
<BluesKaj> txwikinger,  I imagine it was some disagreement with the ops at #ubuntu ..too many inflated egos in such a large chat
<Daskreech> Sad. If he had come in and just not shouted at ops it would have been fine
<Daskreech> Assuming a he
<BluesKaj> well, I can't be bothered with #ubuntu anymore , too many correction trolls
<BluesKaj> lots of problems unrelated to kubuntu and kde anyway
<Daskreech> in #ubuntu ? I'd think so :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj, Correction trolls would be people looking for correction or people looking to correct?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, people looking to correct spmeone who makes a mistake in their advice or suggestion , rather then helping the person asking for it .  Otherwise they're usually silent....that's been my experience
<Daskreech> BluesKaj, ah Neo neckbeard elite
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, hehe :)
<aman-dev_> hey , anyone there ?
<BluesKaj> well, Daskreech maybe they have ambitions in that direction , but most lack the social graces and experience to maneuver in such circles.
<Daskreech> aman-dev_, No anuone isn't here right now would you like to leave a message?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj, and a proper neck
<aman-dev_> hehe
<aman-dev_> actually I'm new to kde. and i want to contribte for kdevelop (an ide). So shall i build it from scratch or an installed version would be enough ?
<Daskreech> aman-dev_, Depends on what you want to develop. Anything within the core you would obviously need the latest version
<aman-dev_> oh thanks
<aman-dev_> actually i'm preparing for gsoc and want to analyze its code
<Daskreech> aman-dev_, http://kdevelop.org/contribute-kdevelop would be helpful reading
<aman-dev_> yea thanks for the link , but i'v already read it !!
<Daskreech> aman-dev_, Ah So you'd know to ask in #kdevelop then ;-)
<aman-dev_> @daskreech so could u please suggest me some ways to do so  ?
<aman-dev_> ya i'm asking there too.
<BluesKaj> aman-dev_, #kde-devel , or #kubuntu-devel , might be right for you
<Daskreech> Cool well in general you check with the main project then if they ask you to get source etc you would ask in the #yourdistro chan to see how to implement that
<Daskreech> aman-dev_, but I think that projects.kde.org would be helpful for you as wll
<Daskreech> well
<Daskreech> That's where all the source trees grow
<aman-dev_> okey thanks
<brad_> complete noob question, but here it goes -- what do I open new downloads form the download folder with, they are programs to install
<brad_> I can only access the files within, the programs wont run install, fyi
<SilverLion> brad_, depends on what format the files are ... like .deb or .bin for example
<Peace-> brad_: first of all you don't need to download manually programs
<Peace-> brad_: you have just to run   to install blender :           sudo apt-get install blender
<Peace-> this is an example
<brad_> peace-: thanks
<brad_> SilverLion: thanks
<SilverLion> u r welcome
<Flutiju`> Hi
<Flutiju`> Anyone can explain me how kimpanel works with ibus for chinese typing ?
<rich_> fdafda
<tbruff13> Daskreech: can you help me
<tbruff13> no one is in ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> tbruff13, just ask your question
<tbruff13> When ever I plugin my power cord Kubuntu 12.04 does not see it as charging
<tbruff13> I will be right back
<GirlyGirl> tbruff13: Do the laptop indicator lights show charging?
<tbruff13> Im back
<SilverLion> wb tbruff13
<tbruff13> okay if it is pluged up and i unplug it it does not see it as being unpluged
<tbruff13> is this a bug i need to report
<GirlyGirl> tbruff13: Do the laptop indicator lights show charging?
<tbruff13> GirlyGirl: yes
<GirlyGirl> tbruff13: Does it show discarging?
<GirlyGirl> tbruff13: While it is charging, check the output of "acpi" in terminal
<tbruff13> GirlyGirl: when i booted it up it was pluged in so it said charging when i upplug it it does not change
<brad_> when a license agreement pops up in the terminal after downloading, how do you accept or get by it? It won't let me type or click anything
<GirlyGirl> tbruff13: Check the output of the command "acpi" in terminal while 1) Not chaging, 2) Discharging, 3) CHarging
<GirlyGirl> brad_: try TAB
<GirlyGirl> brad_: TAB, arrow keys and enter to navigate
<brad_> GirlyGirl: wow, thanks. Lovin Linux thus far..
<brad_> how do I get a program to install from my downloads? it only opens as files.. I'm talking about adobe flash and openoffice
<DarthFrog> brad_:  Are they .deb files?
<brad_> no
<DarthFrog> brad_: Then don't even try to install them.  Don't go outside the package management system; that's asking for disaster.
<DarthFrog> Instead, use muon to install/manage software.
<brad_> Ok. fyi, This is a fresh install of linux, and muon has crashed everytime I try to open it..
<DarthFrog> Try running it from the command line and see what errors it reports.  If any.
<DarthFrog> A fresh install?  OK, then let's bring your system up to date.
<DarthFrog> From the command line, type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DarthFrog> All on one line, including the "&&".
<GirlyGirl> DarthFrog: Might be a good idea to put him on KDE 4.8 series as in really makes 11.10 a lot more stable
<DarthFrog> BTW, the "&&" means: if the first command finishes successfully, then (and only then) executre the second command.
<DarthFrog> GirlyGirl: I'll let you do that but he should update his system first.
<brad_> DarthFrog: muon from the command line worked.. awesome. running suggestions now
<GirlyGirl> DarthFrog: Waste of bandwidth doing that as then he will update 4.7.1 to 4.7.4 then to 4.8.1 when he could do one update only
<GirlyGirl> brad_: Have a look at this post I found on uf http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034
<fujisan> hello history
<rttlesnke> Hi. Can anyone tell me about this error-"Do you want KDE to permanently forget about these devices?" It occurs frequently and then theres no audio unless I restart.
<fujisan> how do i run kubuntu apps on OS X?
<brad_> GirlyGirl: thanks for link
<fujisan> GirlyGirl:  can you help me too?
<brad_> DarthFrog: Im up to date..
<GirlyGirl> fujisan: Its a pluseaudio, sound or alsa problem not a kde one
<fujisan> huh?
<DarthFrog> brad_: Good stuff.
<fujisan> i think you are confused GirlyGirl
<fujisan> i asked something else
<rttlesnke> fujisan: that was for me
<fujisan> ye
<fujisan> sorry for confusing you GirlyGirl
<GirlyGirl> fujisan: Sorry wrong person
<fujisan> no problem i forgive you ;-)
<brad_> DarthFrog: you know of an autoshutdown type program out there I could d/l
<GirlyGirl> brad_: kshutdown
<brad_> thanks
<rttlesnke> GirlyGirl: any idea not to fix it? i read about pulseaudio crashes somewhere.
<rttlesnke> any idea how* to fix it
<GirlyGirl> rttlesnke: What sound card do you have?
<DarthFrog> brad_:  To shutdown your machine at a specific time?  Use cron.  It's already installed.
<rttlesnke> GirlyGirl: can i find that out using KInfoCenter?
<GirlyGirl> rttlesnke: lspci
<rttlesnke> GirlyGirl: Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<fujisan> i want to run amarok on OS X
<brad_> DarthFrog: thanks
<fujisan> am i in the right channel?
<rttlesnke> GirlyGirl: ?
<GirlyGirl> rttlesnke: When did this problem start?
<rttlesnke> GirlyGirl: well i dont know much about that, but it does occur occasionaly.
<GirlyGirl> rttlesnke: Did you install anything before it happened and does your sound work at al?
<rttlesnke> GirlyGirl: sorry but i dont remember if any installations caused that problem. But when I restart, it works normally. it occurs randomly.
<fujisan> is the new Kubuntu nice?
<fujisan> i havent used it since 2008
<GirlyGirl> rttlesnke: If its random then I think you should report a bug, also see how to enable apport, that might make the bug report useful
<brad_> fujisan: I'm on it now, windows conversion for me, I used mint and ubuntu a little a few years ago, I'm really liking kubuntu now
<rttlesnke> GirlyGirl: thanks i'll look into it. any more info
<rttlesnke> ?
<GirlyGirl> rttlesnke: Not really, settings are right as you said it stops randomly ... or if you are adventurous use 12.04 beta
<GirlyGirl> brad_: Have a look at this http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.1
<rttlesnke> GirlyGirl: Can you tell me whats pulseaudio? I think I read somewhere that its very crashy.
<GirlyGirl> brad_: Most Kubuntu users tend to prefer using the current versions of KDE as it makes the system more stable
<GirlyGirl> !pulseaudio | rttlesnke
<ubottu> rttlesnke: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<rttlesnke> ?
<brad_> GirlyGirl: thanks, working on that now
<brad_> GirlyGirl: I'm following the link you gave me to update kde, but I don't have an add/remove programs within system settings, tried installing kpackagekit, and I can't access that... hmm
<GirlyGirl> brad_: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GirlyGirl> these commands should update it
<GirlyGirl> "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa"  "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports"  "sudo apt-get update"  "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<GirlyGirl> brad_: ^^
<GirlyGirl> brad_: enter them seperately
<Floh79> Hi I'd like do a write test my new sdhc-card. I tried with `dd count=1k bs=1M if=/dev/zero of=testfile`.
<Floh79> I got following speed: 1,2 GB/s. This can't be true.
<Floh79> Maybe could anyone of you tell me how can I do a write test?
<brad_> GirlyGirl: thanks. on the dist upgrade now. any idea why add/remove may be missing/in a different place? i guess I'll just get better at command
<brad_> !
<BluesKaj> brad_,  an add/remove programs equivalent in kubuntu as an app in the kmenu>apps>system>package manager/muon . install amd remove apps/programs
<GirlyGirl> brad_: Its renamed to something else in 11.10 , existed in an older version
<BluesKaj> !muon | brad_
<ubottu> brad_: Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<brad_> cool thanks
<BluesKaj> Floh79,  sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sdaX or hde aX or whatever the device/partition is named as
<BluesKaj> hde aX=hdaX
<Floh79> BluesKaj: It does only read test. But I want know the write speed.
<Floh79> BluesKaj: But still thank you. :)
<BluesKaj> Floh79,  sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdxx | grep -i speed
<Floh79> BluesKaj: I tried that command and got that: "HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid argument"
<BluesKaj> Floh79,  do sudo fdisk -l to fnd the right name to substitute for /dev/sda
<BluesKaj> or sdxx
<Floh79> BluesKaj: Its mmcblk0p1
<Flutiju`> !kimpanel
<BluesKaj> Floh79,  pastebin sudo fdisk -l please
<Floh79> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/eSYctn97
<Floh79> BluesKaj: Ah sorry... I forgot to change language. Shall I redo with English language?
<BluesKaj> Floh79,  no , you're using a fat32 file system , it's not real good on kubuntu , ntfs is much better
<BluesKaj> for a backupo drive
<Floh79> BluesKaj: Sure you're right. But this card is for my Digital Camera which cannot ntfs or ext4. ;)
<BluesKaj> ok Floh79 hence the strange strange device name
<BluesKaj> strange , how repeat myself..self :)
<Floh79> BluesKaj: I didn't modify kubuntu. Dunno why the cards are called so.
<Floh79> BluesKaj: Its ok to repeat. :)
<BluesKaj> no matter Floh79 as long as the test works and doesn't erase anything
<Floh79> BluesKaj: Well I'd like to benchmark my card so I know if its a good card but not a plagiarism.
<BluesKaj> aha , Floh79 ,..worried about a phony device , yes , I've had some problems withlocal offics supply company selling "knockoff" printer cartridges as just one example
<BluesKaj> office supply
<Floh79> I see.
<BluesKaj> printer wouldn't print ...the seller was unaware that his supplier was buying phony printer supplies from China.
<Floh79> Couldn't you bring back this product?
<brad_> any good open source programs similar to skype? or should I just go with skye, suggestions...?
<Floh79> brad_: Maybe kopete?
<marcelius_> but using a skype account?
<BluesKaj> Floh79,  yes , he refunded my money ...I  bought the proper cartridges from another retailer
<Floh79> BluesKaj: Good. Since not always someone get back his money. *sigh*
<marcelius_> I heard about Asterisk, but did not try it yet...
<BluesKaj> Floh79,  the office supply owner was very upset since he was paying his supplier full price , he told us he was not dealing with the phony anylonger
<BluesKaj> brad_,  skype works ok on most setups in kubuntu. It should be fine on yours
<marcelius_> brad_ right-click on the installer, go to permissions and mark it as executable
<brad_> thanks guys
<marcelius_> if u still cannot see it listed under application, just reboot your machine. cheers
<mohsen> how can i connect to a HTTPS proxy and all connections , connect trough this ? just like vpn connection .
<Floh79> BluesKaj: I see.
<Floh79> Well, I'll continue my work here. Thank you again BluesKaj.
<mohsen> no one can help me? how can i connect to a HTTPS proxy and all connections , connect trough this ? just like vpn connection .
<mohsen> how can i connect to a HTTPS proxy and all connections , connect trough this ? just like vpn connection .
<BluesKaj> !patience | mohsen
<ubottu> mohsen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<mohsen> ok . i googled it , i find out that i have to creat a ssh tunnel , but it's failed ! ...
<Floh79> See ya!
<BluesKaj> bye Floh79
<tanolino> Hi
<SilverLion> tanolino, hi there
<BluesKaj> mohsen,  are trying to connect to IRC through a proxy or...?
<tanolino> I am a bit new in here ... sup?
<fdoving> mohsen: you need some kind of outgoing firewall-rules to catch all connections, then forward them to some kind of SOCKS proxy, why don't you just use VPN?
<fdoving> mohsen: check this out: http://darkk.net.ru/redsocks/
<mohsen> BluesKaj : or what? i don't get it
<SilverLion> tanolino, pretty much ;)
<mohsen> fdoving : VPN in my country blocked .
<tanolino> @SilverLion is it okay for me to be here ... i guess the chat is calles kubuntu xD and im  using Ubuntu Unite
<BluesKaj> mohsen,  pls expalin more clearly what you are trying to do
<SilverLion> tanolino, then you might want to go to #ubuntu-beginners, #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<BluesKaj> tanolino,  Unity questions can be answered in #ubuntu chat
<fdoving> mohsen: then i would check out the redsocks link i gave you.
<mohsen> i want to brows the web troght the proxy or use an app trogh that . i tryed to use the proxy setting in firefox , but not worked .
<tanolino> i got no questions about unite ... i m just using unite :D ... and i just installed a irc client with this channel as default
<tanolino> what are the topics in this channel ?
<mohsen> BluesKaj : i want to brows the web troght the proxy or use an app trogh that . i tryed to use the proxy setting in firefox , but not worked
<SilverLion> tanolino, i have not only mentioned the ubuntu-support chan ;) there is a sozialize chan
<tanolino> moep
<Riddell> Philip5: hi, could you join us in #kubuntu-devel ? there's a wee problem with your packages
<Daskreech> tanolino, Support. Or you could read the output of /topic
<Daskreech> tanolino, Mostly Kubuntu and KDE related issues
<Daskreech> Bah someone said something to me but this client has no backlog buffer :(
<Linkmaster> I have an issue with sound in two of my computers running kubu11.10 - kmix does not control external application sounds, e.g., amarok, youtube, etc. The only way to adjust the volume is to install alsamixer, and fix it via CLI(i figured that out on my own). What I would like to figure out is, how to make kmixer manage it itself, since one of the computers is my moms, and I don't want her to have issues
<BluesKaj>  Linkmaster . look in system settings>multimedia>phonon>audio hardware setup , setup you audio devices there , thenmake sure all ctrls that you need to use are turned up in alsamixer and unmuted , no MM in the ctl boxes
<Daskreech> that's strange. sure that it's not the wrong device it's using?
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: I shall take a look to see if it works
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: it just gives me two options, both labeled as 'internal audio'
<DaemonFC> that KCM module basically just replicated pavucontrol and the setup that pulseaudio configures itself for may not even be appropriate for your system
<DaemonFC> for example, mine lists an audio device that doesn't even work (radeon HDMI audio), so I just set that to off so Pulseaudio ignores it
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster,  some ppl use pavucontrol or veromix
<DaemonFC> and then some stupid applications, mostly ones like Adobe Trash like to use the first input they come across that the system tells them about, so I have to set my internal audio to analog output instead of analog duplex
<Linkmaster> let me install those, I might have used pavucontrol two years ago, but for a long time the default worked just fine
<DaemonFC> as Pulseaudio has a history of doing bizarre things, that's, totally not the most confusing thing that it's done to me
<BluesKaj> DaemonFC,  if you have an hdmi output on your video card it will be listed as an audio device in phonon, most just ignore it.
<DaemonFC> tl;dr, you might have to fiddle with it until it works
<DaemonFC> BluesKaj: Well, it's an awkard situation there.
<Linkmaster> because i installed alsamixer, I know my cards name is 'HDA ATI SB', but that doesn't show up at all..
<DaemonFC> AMD won't document the HDMI audio feature of my card because the way the card is designed, documenting HDMI audio could lead to Microsoft's Windows DRM being broken (in yet another way, but that's beside the point)
<DaemonFC> so while it was recently implemented through reverse engineering (hooray!) that won't land until Linux 3.3 (boo!)
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster,  2 yrs ago a lot of users didn't need pulseaudio for anything ...today it's different , unfortunately
<Linkmaster> I noticed. I sometimes forget how fast linux evolves, things from 6 monthes ago are nearly obsolete. Its almost amusing
<DaemonFC> so until something pulls in Linux 3.3, the kernel exposes the device but it's entirely non-functional
<DaemonFC> which means I can do three things: Continue not caring, build Linux 3.3 myself, or wait for a kernel backport from Ubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> I wouldn't expect a backport
<DaemonFC> they have backports to LTS from current releases in a PPA afaik
<DaemonFC> are they going to change that for 12.04?
<ikonia> I personally wouldn't expect it
<ikonia> and a PPA isn't an "official" back port, it's just what $someone has done
<DaemonFC> the last time I tried maintaining kernel packages myself, I ended up browsing through the Ubuntu kernel git cherry picking patches
<DaemonFC> mostly for YAMA (which isn't upstream) and AppArmor (which might as well not be)
<DaemonFC> I'm not eager to go there again
<GirlyGirl> ikonia: Not allways some ppa's like xorg-edgers , kubuntu-ppa etc are maintained by k/ Ubuntu devs
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster,  what does aplay -l give ?
<ikonia> GirlyGirl: that doesn't make them any better, xorg-edgers is a common system breaker
<brad_> anyone running spotify.. maybe in  wine?
<Linkmaster> update - I loaded up the kmix properties, and I can change the volume with one of the sliders, but changing the volume with hotkeys/kmix shortcut doesn't do anything
<GirlyGirl> ikonia: I never said they were reliable, that's the whole point of putting it in a ppa, kubuntu-ppa and kubuntu-ppa-backports are stable though
<ikonia> GirlyGirl: thats not the whole point
<DaemonFC> I ended up doing that before too
<DaemonFC> opening up xorg-edgers, pulling the kernel and then closing it back up
<ikonia> they are PPA - PERSONAL package archive, that's the point, it's $someone's work
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/442406/
<DaemonFC> ikonia: I don't suppose it would do any good at this point to suggest that they backport the HDMI audio patch into the LTS kernel
<Daskreech> DaemonFC, 3.3 is at most 3 months away
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: oh wow..I completely missed something here. I was able to change a setting that didn't used to be there, in my memory that is
<DaemonFC> it's not huge and I don't see any potential for it to do anything but bring up hardware that previously didn't do anything at all
<ikonia> DaemonFC: I'd say the odds are negative 1
<Linkmaster> DaemonFC: meaning that you, with your advice about monkeying with it until I get it, was correct
<DaemonFC> Linkmaster: Yeah, they should just replace all of their man pages with "screw around until it works"
<DaemonFC> their official documentation for Pulseaudio is usually less effective and takes longer to read
<Daskreech> Linkmaster, Set the default to the device slider that works
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I just did that, and it works flawlessly. thanks you all for helping me out with probably the simplest problem I have seen yet =P
<Daskreech> DaemonFC, That could be a compliment
<Daskreech> Linkmaster, Good thing we are the simplest people you could talk to X-D
<DaemonFC> The main reason I'm not terribly concerned with HDMI audio is because it still wouldn't make HDMI real useful for me
<DaemonFC> the device I want to hook it up to forces overscan and the open source radeon driver can't compensate for that
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster,   cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<Linkmaster> ATI R6xx HDMI
<DaemonFC> according to the ZOMG industry standard, with 1920 x 1080 HD TV sets, the output source to them should assume it will overscan and that there's nothing the user can do about it
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster,  ok , now this , cat /proc/asound/modules
<DaemonFC> although some expensive televisions do let the user override that
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/442412/
<DaemonFC> and thanks to the other ZOMG industry standard, EDID, not mandating that the display tells the source device whether it forces overscan or not, there's no way for a graphics driver to know what to do
<DaemonFC> hilarity ensues
<DaemonFC> AMD's proprietary driver bundle literally has a configuration menu that tells the user to play around until they can see everything on their display :)
<DaemonFC> Nvidia too
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster,  the reason i'm asking for these outputs is we need to make sure that the proper driver module is the default
<DaemonFC> but it gets better, their Windows bundles assume that there is overscan and if there isn't, it will smoosh and warp the image and not let the user do anything about it
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: I figured you had something useful in mind about that. does everything appear in order?
 * DaemonFC headdesks and decides the lack of HDMI audio is, not terribly important
<BluesKaj> and it is ...what was the setting that fixed your problem Linkmaster ...would be good to know for future reference
 * Linkmaster is embaressed
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster,  yes the modules/drivers are correct
<Linkmaster> right-click on kmix, 'select master channel'
<DaemonFC> yeah, that works too unless you use software that doesn't respect that
<Linkmaster> that option wasn't there in the past, so I assumed it still wouldn't be there. So I've been using my workaround for nearly 4 months, when that option was there the entire time(or at least with KDE4.8)
<DaemonFC> disabling devices and features you can't or don't use in the KCM module leaves them no choice but to do the right thing
<DaemonFC> so, it's better to leave the application nowhere to go
<DaemonFC> :D
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster,  once alsamixer and kmix are set , I leave kmix alone ... alsa and phonon/pulse usually need the changes'
<DaemonFC> actually, there's only two applications I know of that insist on doing stupid things with input and output sinks
<DaemonFC> Flash and Skype
<Daskreech> Flash. Not surprising
<Daskreech> Skype kinda is
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: indeed, I understand. thanks for your help
<DaemonFC> Skype isn't surprising either
<DaemonFC> especially now that Microsoft owns them
<DaemonFC> there hasn't been a Linux release since then afaik
<Daskreech> no there has't been
<Daskreech> But the main purpose of Skype is audio
<Daskreech> So a little strange they would ignore Audio settings
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, 'welcome :)
<DaemonFC> proprietary software does all kinds of crazy misbehaved things
<DaemonFC> it's just a matter of how egregiously it misbehaves
<DaemonFC> and if it can had any/most/all of it from the user
<BluesKaj> skype is very visually oriented , almost as if audio is an afterthought
<DaemonFC> some manage to pull that off even though the internals are pretty ugly
<DaemonFC> *hide
<DaemonFC> BluesKaj: You mean bling bling, doesn't work and doesn't have to because it's got zomg market capitalization, yo dawg!
<DaemonFC> B-)
<DaemonFC> leave it to the user to figure out how to sort out the mess
 * BluesKaj wonders what "H" DaemonFC is talking about, " because it's got zomg market capitalization, yo dawg!"
<DaemonFC> I think their goal is to make the user give up and install Windows
<BluesKaj> what the "H" :)
<DaemonFC> but gmail voice and video has surprisingly good Linux support now
<DaemonFC> eventually that will work reliably enough to use through your favorite telepathy client
<BluesKaj> ahh , conspiracies to left of me , big brother to the right ..:)
<DaemonFC> Skype is kind of in limbo right now, on Linux
<BluesKaj> yeah , gmail is out to put skype down ...
<DaemonFC> they've gone totally silent since Microsoft bought them and their 2.2 beta is still "around"
<DaemonFC> I think it's obvious where this is headed
<DaemonFC> one day that will just return "page not found"
<DaemonFC> and that will be that
<BluesKaj> well, gonna go outside for few mins to enjoy the great spring weather ...wish I had my laptop , i'd be sitting out there right now
<BluesKaj> BBL
<DaemonFC> I do have my tablet....
<DaemonFC> I might try to figure out how to jailbreak that thing and get Plasma Active on it at some point
<Daskreech> Should be interesting to see what happens when Linux can't use the Skype Protocol anymore
<DaemonFC> the sooner the better
<DaemonFC> so people will stop thinking it's socially acceptable to promote it with "Oh look, it has a broken Linux package that hasn't been maintained since 2010!1112"
<Daskreech> Lets see if SIP suddenly gets noticed
<DaemonFC> Flash and Skype are what happens in the absence of agreed-upon standards
<DaemonFC> people sort out the least common denominator that gives them a fast and easy path to what they're trying to do
<DaemonFC> I think there's plenty of room for SIP and Jingle to coexist even though they both provide much the same functionality
<DaemonFC> there's no reason you can't implement a service on either protocol that can dial out to landline and cell phones, GMail is already doing that
<DaemonFC> at that point you get at least part of the problem of Skype though, SaaS
<Daskreech> There isn't really SaaS issue there
<DaemonFC> the key difference is that someone could compete with Google using SIP or Jingle whereas nobody can compete with Skype using their protocol
<DaemonFC> and that should, in theory, keep things more balanced
<DaemonFC> I think killing off Kopete and going with Telepathy for KDE was the right call for 12.04, some of the other distributions in testing are going there too
<Daskreech> Right as long as someone can implement the service themselves SaaS isn't a problem
 * Daskreech likes kopete
<DaemonFC> it's going to set up the next generation of KDE distributions to be in a better position to do voice/video
<DaemonFC> Daskreech: I wasn't really sure what to make of the Kopete removal at first, until I started using the Telepathy client
<DaemonFC> I'm convinced this is the future for KDE
<Daskreech> Yeah I haven't done that I'll admit :)
<Daskreech> Oh me too
 * Daskreech still likes Kopete
<DaemonFC> yeah, there was a project to bridge Kopete to Telepathy to replace Kopete's IM protocol libraries
<DaemonFC> I'm not sure if that is still around
<Linkmaster> should this card work natively under kubuntu? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=33-166-073&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo
<DaemonFC> Linkmaster: Depends on who made the chipset for it
<Linkmaster> there is a rtl8192ce driver for it, I just don't know whether its included or not
<DaemonFC> http://wiki.debian.org/rtl819x
<DaemonFC> According to Debian, support was introduced in Linux 2.6.38
<Daskreech> DaemonFC, long as telepaathy client gets Ctrl+Shift+I I'm fine
<DaemonFC> which means the corresponding firmware should be too unless your distribution strips it out, but Ubuntu doesn't and 11.10 uses Linux 3.0
<DaemonFC> so yeah, it *should* work
<DaemonFC> just don't ever get anything that says "Oh yeah, we support Linux with this blob"
<orated> Hello! Is it possible to have tabs in text-editor kate instead of split views?
<DaemonFC> I'm not sure if any wifi vendors still try to pull that
<DaemonFC> by blob I mean driver blob, like "Oh, here's 300 MB of crap and we tested it out on Ubuntu 9.10!"
<DaemonFC> binary firmware is almost impossible to avoid, so it shouldn't really influence your buying decisions and it's included in Linux-Firmware anyway
<DaemonFC> anything more involved than plugging hardware in, turning the computer on and it works is unreasonable
<Daskreech> orated, yes I think so might be a command line option to it though
<Daskreech> DaemonFC, You can get non binary firmware
<kaddi> hi i need some help with amarok loosing sound. It worked fine two weeks ago, but i can't get it to make any sound now. vlc and others re working fine. I'm using amarok 2.5 and kubuntu 11.10
<Daskreech> There were no changes to Amarok?
<kaddi> not that i remember
<kaddi> bt  didn't pay particular attention
<Daskreech> Does Amarok attempt to play the audio?
<kaddi> well i click play, it starts playing, there's just no sound
<kaddi> so i think it attempts but nothing happens somehow
<rcn_> hi
<Daskreech> Hi
<rcn_> hi
<Daskreech> kaddi, and it's not muted etc ?
<kaddi> nope
<kaddi> sound also seems to be working for all other applications
<Daskreech> Errrm
<Daskreech> kaddi, not sure. I'm about to step out but perhaps #amarok could shed some light?
<kaddi> ok
<tbruff13> Can anyone tell me how to start an ltsp server once i have it built
<tbruff13> can anyone tell me how to start LTSP
<tbruff13> Daskreech: can you help me out
<Daskreech> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<phillips321> anyway i can turn off the activities feature of KDE?
<phillips321> I dont use, it gets in the way and is just annoying
<Daskreech> phillips321, It gets in the way?
<Daskreech> can't say I've heard that one before
<phillips321> yeah, on a small screen having the button in the top right is just annoying
<phillips321> ive just moved over to kubuntu from xubuntu so am used to a 'clean look'
<phillips321> i.e. remove as much crap and bloat as i can then slowly add bits im comfy with
<BUmsass_> hello
<rork> phillips321: I'm afraid that's about the only thing that can't be removed (at least I don't know how, I thought it was impossible). However, for you can move it,you might be able to hide it behind the pannel.
<almoxarife> phillips321: you can strip activities or install the 'low-fat' / 'fat-free' settings , worked for me
<phillips321> yeah, currnetly hidden lower right behind the clock... was just worried of extra cpu cycles... :-)
<phillips321> fat free settings?
<phillips321> got a URL?
<almoxarife> phillips321: its not a download, use muon or synaptic to find it
<phillips321> ah ok, will have a gander now
<phillips321> cheers
<Daskreech> Bumsass, Hello
<dsfsd> hi ikonia
<ikonia> hi
<iluwka> привет
<iluwka> кто есть русский?
<iluwka> я скачал убунту и установил теперь ищу книгу чтобы освоить консоль
<iluwka> подскажи
<iluwka> теъ
<iluwka> где скачать книгу
<FloodBotK1> iluwka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaemonFC> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DaemonFC> oh, didn't see that they had left
#kubuntu 2013-03-11
<nell> hey I have my wiimote and classic controller hooked up to my linux machine
<nell> how do I get it to recognize the classic controller [like in joystick system settings] or wmgui
<Sennar_> Hi to all i am tring to install BUC but i have an error:
<Sennar_> kbuildsycoca4(4720) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry text/html in "/home/omar/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon).
<Sennar_> what is?
<valorie> Sennar_: not an important error
<valorie> it just means someone needs to add a simicolon to a file somewhere
<valorie> in mimeapps.list
<shadeslayer> valorie: more specifically ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list ;)
<RaphaelBarros> Howdy!
<pedrovisky> Boa Noite galera
<Kr1st0ph3r> hi all....
<Kr1st0ph3r> I have a problem when played HD movie with my kubuntu
<Kr1st0ph3r> can anyone help me?
<Kr1st0ph3r> I'm using kubuntu 12.04, my hardware are AMD A6-3400 with Radeon 6600 series, 4GB mem and 750GB haddisk
<bnsl> Nobody in ubuntu is helping me. Do you guys know how to do a fresh install of ubuntu?
<valorie> kr1
<valorie> oops
<lordievader> Good morning
<murthy> hello everyone
<lordievader> Hey murthy, how are you?
<murthy> lordievader: Little bit of yesterday's stuff lingering in my mind, which is annoying, other than that i am great.
<murthy> lordievader: how are you
<lordievader> murthy: I'm doing good. Wanted to say about yesterday, your idea has potential but it needs some polishing.
<murthy> lordievader: thank you very much, thats a constructive criticism , much appreciated
<murthy> lordievader: i will work with our community and polish it
<kendovnorok> Всем привет
<lordievader> !ru | kendovnorok
<ubottu> kendovnorok: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<paps> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jarris> is it no joke, that there is no way to install kubuntu 12.10 with manual partitions together with lvm and luks? if it is real, why there is no alternative-cd anymore??? hope u can cure my confusion?
<Tm_T> Jarris: minimalcd is prolly your option in that kind of setup: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jarris> Tm_T: i will give it a try. thank you! is there anything special i need to take care of?
<Tm_T> Jarris: unfortunately no idea
<ikonia> Jarris: pay close attention to the boot loader installation
<Jarris> i do not even get mini.iso to boot from usb...
<Jarris> i will use alternate-cd from 12.4 now and upgrade to 12.10 afterwards
<BronySXiYL> ...
<BronySXiYL> *Gulp*
<BronySXiYL> I'll leave now.
<n8w> hey guys, how do i make my monitor settings persistent....every time i reboot the second monitor is a clone instead of bein an extended dektop
<lordievader> n8w: Hit the button set as default.
<n8w> lordievader, omg could not have been easier:) thx
<lordievader> n8w: No problem.
<Novus> hey is there an issue with kubuntu same as ubuntu with nvidia cards?
<ruslan_> hi
<lordievader> Hey ruslan_, how are you?
<ruslan_> ok
<ironfroggy> Is anyone else getting a bunch of 404s of missing packages in the current 12.10 repository?
<ironfroggy> i can't seem to fetch any packages this morning
<lordievader> ironfroggy: Time to change mirror?
<ironfroggy> perhaps. thats why i was wondering if anyone else was finding problems with the default, this morning.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> why is Kubuntu shipped with Quassel and not Konversation? from What I've learned Quassel is not a KDE app
<lordievader> ironfroggy: What mirror are you using?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Ask in #kubuntu-devel
<ironfroggy> lordievader: looks like us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ironfroggy> i've dropped the us. and its found better servers now
<kubuntu> Hola
<Guest66329> Hello
<skramer_> hi, since I upgraded to KDE 4.10 on Kubuntu 12.04 there´s a problem once the screen gets locked. I see the mouse, but there´s no way to put my password & so the screen remains black.
<Guest66329> How I can search how many chats exists in the kubuntu IRC?
<skramer_> any idea where to fix this?
<Guest66329> Sorry I don-t know
<lordievader> Guest66329: I think you want this: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<Guest66329> Thank you lordievader, you are greaaaaaaaat man.
<Guest66329> Really.
<lordievader> Guest66329: No problem :)
<jorge> Alright.  Time for a stupid question.  How does one actually search for files in kubuntu?  I have no idea where the search function is located.  Am I missing the obvious here.....
<epzil0n> can't you just search with the file manager with ctrl+f or find it in the menus?
<epzil0n> or use the terminal with find / -name <filenamehere>
<jorge> I'll try that
<epzil0n> but probably need sudo first since it will search through all ;)
<epzil0n> you can also use wildcard like this sudo find / -name *png
<epzil0n> that will find every file ending in png ;)
<Mamarok> no need for sudo to search
<jorge> thanks.  I'll give it a go.
<epzil0n> well it gives you permission denied otherwise in /
<Mamarok> epzil0n: as I said, only for searching you really don't need any sudo rights
<Mamarok> it's when you want to read or execute a file you need sudo outside your home, but not for a simple search
<epzil0n> really.. try searching in that way i suggested and tell me the output of that
<hateball> Assuming the files are in your homedirectory, you can use krunner to just search for files as well
<hateball> (alt+f2)
<epzil0n> it depends on how deep you want to search so yes in this case you need sudo
<epzil0n> not in home dir ofc
<Mamarok> wrong again, as it is a GUI app you would need to start it with kdesudo then
<epzil0n> is find command gui :D
<epzil0n> get real
<Mamarok> krunner is a GUI app
<epzil0n> well i'm talking about find
<epzil0n> in a terminal
<Mamarok> find in Dolphin or on the command line does find things outside your home, without sudo, just tried
<Mamarok> again, you do NOT need sudo rights to find something
<epzil0n> well my last line says find: `/var/spool/cups': Permission denied
<epzil0n> and it's not the first time it's like that, on every linux distro i tried it's the same
<esing> Hi
<Mamarok> epzil0n: that is due to the nature of that particular folder, and why would you search for png files in that one...
<epzil0n> well the point is not why the point is that if you want to make a system wide search you need sudo.. or is that so hard to grasp?
<Mamarok> epzil0n: it works without sudo in most folders, there are only very few ones that have that limited access, so for the user a search without sudo is most of the time totally sufficient
<Mamarok> espeically if you are looking for files like images, those are all in folders without that restriction
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> I'm curious about krunner... I find that krunner is not picking up new applications I install... for the most part anyway. Last night I installed owncloud, and it wouldn't pick it up when I searched. Today, it does pick up owncloud. However I installed vinagre (remote desktop viewer) and it hasn't picked it up yet.
<murthy> roasted: hi
<roasted> hi
<hateball> roasted: I'm just curious why you chose vinagre over krdc
<lordievader> roasted: Isn't owncloud web-based?
<roasted> lordievader: yes, but there's an owncloud sync client that keeps your data synced - sort of like dropbgox's linux app, etc.
<roasted> hateball: I guess it's a (bad) personal habit. I'm a longtime ubuntu user, recent kubuntu adoptee. :D
<hateball> roasted: krdc integrates with kwallet, that alone is a nice reason to use it :)
<hateball> other than that, if vinagre creates shortcut entries elsewhere, it should get indexed
<roasted> homerun launcher was the last thing that sunk me in. Unity style launcher that's faster and more customizable and all of this goodness on the KDE platform? Total win.
<roasted> It's not picking up krdc either when I search for it.
<roasted> It has to be in my homerun favorites to pick it up. Otherwise, I must manually search for it
<roasted> I wonder if it could be the fact I'm on 12.04 and I installed the 12.10 debs for homerun to get it working here (sounds like homerun was largely targeted for 12.10 and 13.04)
<roasted> but if this is involving krunner, maybe not
<nicolas___> un bon connaisseur peut me mp svp
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dziegler> Hi i have a quick question, is it possible to forbid the access to some ip-addresses for the PPTP-Clients? (I am useing pptpd as PPTP-Server)
<Novus> anyone around?
<cloakable> Nope, everyone is afk. How can I help you, possibly? :)
<Novus> So, I am a fan of Kubuntu now
<Novus> I've hated reg ubuntu for a while and finally gave up on it
<Novus> but I would like to know why my GPU wouldn't work with gnome but works fine with KDE
<Novus> I mean I've tons of issues with ubuntu,.. but kubuntu works great out of the box for me
<Novus> always has
<cloakable> Novus: Absolutely no idea. xD
<n8w> hey guys, im trying to get an instant cpu usage by usin: top -b -n1 | awk 'NR==3 { print $5 }' but the value doesnt change...htop or top show that the value changes
<alainus> hi .. how do i locate where an application binary resides? I'd like to add sublime text as default editor for filezilla but i can't find it in the filesystem
<lordievader> Good evening
<Captain_Proton> should be found in /usr/bin/sublime
<backjlack> Is anyone having problems with sessions auto-locking not working properly?
<backjlack> It unlocks the session right away when I click.
<Captain_Proton> :) I have the reverse it lock when I tell it not to.
<palasso> alainus, you might also want to check step 5 on this: http://www.technoreply.com/how-to-install-sublime-text-2-on-ubuntu-12-04-unity/
<esing> How do I install ultrastar in kubuntu 12.10?
<esing> ppa isn't working; using the svn .deb file isn't working either due of dependencies errors.
<lordievader> esing: What is the dependency error?
<esing> lordievader, 'ultrastar-deluxe is depended on ultrastar-deluxe-data, but package: ultrastar-deluxe-data isn't installed'
<esing> How can I find out which dependencies the ultrastar.deb still requires to be installed?
<esing> I read about 'suggested/recommended packages' in this build log, but iam not sure if those pkgs are what i want https://launchpadlibrarian.net/107206434/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.ultrastar-deluxe_1.1.0-svn-20120608-1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<BluesKaj> esing, sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo apt-get -f install
<esing> Oh I found in the build log: Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5.0.51), cmake (>= 2.4), quilt, libgl1-mesa-dev, libsdl1.2-dev, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libprojectm-dev, fp-compiler, fp-units-base, fp-units-misc, fp-units-fcl, fp-units-i386 [i386], fp-utils,
<lordievader> esing: Where did you get the ultrastar-deluxe package from?
<esing> lordievader, From: https://launchpad.net/~tobydox/+archive/ultrastardx/+packages
<esing> BluesKaj, What are those commands doing?
<lordievader> esing: For 1.1.0-svn and 1.1.0.4 there are ultrastar-deluxe-data packages available.
<esing> lordievader, Oh I overread that package, thanks
<BluesKaj> esing, removes broken dependencies and tries to fix the package installation
<esing> BluesKaj, Good to know thanks
<BluesKaj> not always successful . unfortunately
<esing> lordievader, It works now, I had to install 'build dependend' packages which I read from the build log: cmake quilt libgl1-mesa-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev libprojectm-dev fp-compiler fp-units-base fp-units-misc fp-units-fcl   and then ultrastar-deluxe-data from latter link
<lordievader> esing: Ok, nice!
<skramer_> anybody else here experienced problems with screen keeping black after screensaver, no chance to get back to the workspace? Got this strange beahaviour after upgrading to KDE 4.10...
<BronySXiYL> I need help.
<BronySXiYL> ...
<BronySXiYL> Help, please?
<backjlack> Captain_Proton: Are you on 12.04 or on 12.10?
<BronySXiYL> 12.04
<BronySXiYL> Oops.
<Captain_Proton> 12.10
<BronySXiYL> Oh well.
<BronySXiYL> ................................
<BronySXiYL> Oh, come on!
<BronySXiYL> ...
<BronySXiYL> I need help!
<palasso> BronySXiYL, don't ask to ask a question. Simply ask your question.
<BronySXiYL> Well, I'm trying to install Flash, but Firefox won't recognize the APT protocol.
<backjlack> Captain_Proton: Ok, I'm having the problem with it not working properly on 12.04.2. I'm testing 12.10 now.
<BronySXiYL> backjlack: What should I do?
<BronySXiYL> Oops.
<lordievader> !patience | BronySXiYL
<ubottu> BronySXiYL: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<BronySXiYL> Thank you.
<BronySXiYL> *ROlls eyes*
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<BronySXiYL> Thanks!
<BronySXiYL> Also, is there any way I can make a shortcut to a bash command?
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: Bash-scripts? Or am I missing a clue?
<BronySXiYL> Uhh...Like "sudo apt-get" or "cd /home/someguy/"
<avihay> I think BronySXiYL wants a launcher or an icon in the menu
<BronySXiYL> Yeah.
<BronySXiYL> Or on the desktop.
<BronySXiYL> Either way's good.
<avihay> for a menu entry, right click the menu icon and pick menu editor. in a folder, you create new something
<BronySXiYL> Hm.
<BronySXiYL> Uhh... Menu icon?
<avihay> a new link to application
<BronySXiYL> Okay...
<avihay> kicker? kmenu? I personaly use lancelot
<BronySXiYL> Does KIckoff count?
<avihay> yhe, yhe' s'all goot
<BronySXiYL> Whaaaaaaaaaaaa?
<calwig> Does Kubuntu 12.04 Live DVD contain Gparted?
<avihay> uhh, whati' what's clckoff?
<BronySXiYL> WeYou know the KDE logo at the bottom-left corner?
<lordievader> calwig: No gparted is a GTK app, Kubuntu comes with its own partition manager.
<avihay> BronySXiYL: yes, that, right click it
<BronySXiYL> Isn't GTK for Gnome?
<BronySXiYL> Ah.
<calwig> lordievader, ok, good enough thanks :)
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: Exactly that is why gparted ain't on the live-dvd.
<BronySXiYL> :D
<BronySXiYL>  My first time using IRC.
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: That is visible :P
<BronySXiYL> Eeyup.
<palasso> I have reported a feature request (before 30+ days) on Muon 2.0 that might be useful to be available in time when 2.0 (and Kubuntu 13.04) is released. Unfortunately it hasn't been triaged yet. I don't know if the dev has seen it. Should I do something about it? I thought of pinging him on IRC but this might not be appropriate. What would be the best thing to do in such circumstances? Is there some online guide I should check? The bug is
<palasso>  reported on bugs.kde.org but I'm asking here since I'm mainly concerned for the feature to be in time for 13.04
<BronySXiYL> Well, there's no menu edit button on the kickoff button.
<lordievader> palasso: You could discuss your feature request in #kubuntu-devel
<palasso> kthnx lordievader :)
<lordievader> Rigt-click -> Edit Applications, BronySXiYL
<BronySXiYL> Okay?
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: On the kicker ofcourse.
<BronySXiYL> Yep.
<BronySXiYL> What now?
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: No idea.. avihay do you have a suggestion at this point?
<BronySXiYL> ...
<BronySXiYL> I've just moved to Linux from Windows XP. I had a a dual-boot'd hard disk, with Windows and Ubuntu 11.04. At one point, Ubuntu didn't let me log in anymore, so I was left with Windows and 80 GB left to use.
<BronySXiYL> And then WIndows started crashing.
<BronySXiYL> So, my dad burnt off a Kubuntu disk.
<BronySXiYL> ...
<BronySXiYL> So... Menu?
<BronySXiYL> cd /home/[CENCORED]/Downloads && java -jar TechnicLauncher.jar
<backjlack> It looks like session unlocking is broken on 12.10 with 4.10.1 as well.
<backjlack> If I move the mouse, it unlocks....right away. :(
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: You know, dolphin has a build-in konsole: press f4.
<BronySXiYL> Okay..?
<BronySXiYL> And?
<lordievader> Just a suggestion.
<BronySXiYL> Well...
<BronySXiYL> What I'm trying to do is make a shourtcut to a command.
<BronySXiYL> SOmething you can click on, and it'll run the command.
<BronySXiYL> I'm 11.
<BronySXiYL> ...
<BronySXiYL> And, I've got ANOTHER problem.
<BronySXiYL> I have a Digitazz wireless dongle, with RT5370 stuff, well that's what it says when I use lsusb, anyway, and I can't find any drivers.
<BronySXiYL> Linux (or Kubuntu at least) isn't able to use it.
<BronySXiYL> I've checked on multiple forums.
<BronySXiYL> ... Nobody at their keyboards, I guess.
<BronySXiYL> Infinite "...".
<calwig> Hi Im doing a Kubuntu install
<BronySXiYL> Cool.
<BronySXiYL> Kubuntu's epic.
<calwig> I have 4Gb RAM and Im doing a manual partitioning on 24Gb. What is the space for the swap considering the RAM?
<calwig> I cant decide, and the installer will not follow thru unless I set a root and swap
<BronySXiYL> IDK, not much of a LInux geek.
<jjeronimo> hi
<BronySXiYL> Hi.
<jjeronimo> urg made a noob config mistake
<jjeronimo> not to backup the original
<BronySXiYL> All the people who can help are AFK.
<BronySXiYL> It's horrible.
<BronySXiYL> t
<jjeronimo> can somebody please post the default one on pastbin?
<calwig> heh
<jjeronimo> /etc/asound.conf
<calwig> its ok
<calwig> thx
<BronySXiYL> jjeronimo: What are you planning to do with Kubuntiu?
<jjeronimo> I do everything with kubuntu
<jjeronimo> work, games, media :)
<BronySXiYL> AH.
<jjeronimo> love XBMC
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: They're idle, not afk. There is a difference.
<BronySXiYL> Well, I think with 4 GB of RAM, I think you shouild just keep it as it is.
<BronySXiYL> Buuuuuuuuuuut, as I said earlier.
<BronySXiYL> I'm not much of a LInux geek.
<lordievader> calwig: Personally for a 4gb ram I don't use any swap. However it is not recommended, I usually use 5GB of swap.
<calwig> BronySXiYL, I mean how should I split the drive. size wise hehe ah ok
<BronySXiYL> Oh.
<jjeronimo> and you BronySXiYL ?
<lordievader> calwig: Further more, I allways make a seperate /home partition.
<jjeronimo> what do you plan to do with kubuntu
<calwig> lordievader, but for the installation of Kubuntu?
<BronySXiYL> Well, since you have a 25 GB partition, I think 25 GB of swap, Hahaha, JK.
<lordievader> calwig: What do you mean?
<calwig> BronySXiYL, that would be nice, but where would the OS sit? haha
<calwig> lordievader, Ok let me explain...
<BronySXiYL> Um... IDK.
<BronySXiYL> I have 160 GB hard disk space.
<calwig> I had a 24Gb Ubuntustudio which I just killed. Erased. Now the space is avail. Kubuntu installer sees it as free, still it will not split it for swap/root
<BronySXiYL> No partitions.
<lordievader> jjeronimo: Wish I could give you a default /etc/asound.conf, however it does not exist on my server nor on this install of Raring.
<calwig> The installer only gives one option, erase everything or manually partition
<jjeronimo> lordievader, it's only on a *buntu desktop machine I think
<BronySXiYL> I'm 11 years old.
<lordievader> calwig: Choose manual.
<lordievader> Gives you more control.
<calwig> So I chose the manual setup which Im doing, going to setup SWAP and ROOT. So based on 24Gb, I just wondered you know
<BronySXiYL> Why so much silence when I tell everyone my age?
<BronySXiYL> It's weird.
<calwig> BronySXiYL, youre old im 7
<BronySXiYL> O rly?
<rberg> BronySXiYL: cant you right click on the K button goto 'menu editor' 'New Item'  and in command put java -jar /home/[CENCORED]/Downloads/TechnicLauncher.jar
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: This is a support channel, not general chatter. For offtopic go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<calwig> not really, but my mom wants me to grow up
<calwig> cuz im too much on line
<BronySXiYL> Nope.
<calwig> lordievader, if not enough swap is created, I presume the extra RAM kicks in?
<BronySXiYL> Oops/
<lordievader> calwig: Use english please. Anyhow the way I'd do it is give 10gb to root (/), 5gb to swap and the rest to /home.
<BronySXiYL> How do I get to offtopic?
<rberg> BronySXiYL try advanced and check run in terminal. whats the error?
<lordievader> calwig: Nope other way around, if you run out of RAM your system will start to swap. Not something you want since HDD's are slow...
<BronySXiYL> There are no errors going on!
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<calwig> So 3? root/swap and home.. How come the installers only do root/swap.
<calwig> lordievader, ok so to separate i get it
<lordievader> calwig: Because for the general purpose it is an okay setup. This is simply my preferred setup ;)
<calwig> ah ok, cool, so youre just cautious on where home sits, cool
<calwig> So if no swap is set up whatsoever, the installer will not continue right
<lordievader> calwig: Not really, makes re-installing a system easier ;)
<calwig> ahh thats why, now you gave me an idea!
<calwig> *for another setup, haha. anyhow, so if I have 4Gb RAM, lets say would 2Gb be ok?
<lordievader> calwig: Or distro-hopping...
<calwig> Good ideas
<lordievader> calwig: I suppose
<calwig> lordievader, ok thanks, deciding...
<calwig> lordievader, whats the moutn point for swap?  swap
<lordievader> calwig: Swap has no mount-point. Make sure the format type is swap, this should grey out the mount-point
<calwig> sorry i just saw that yes
<calwig> lordievader, I guess ext4 should be used being the current
<calwig> for root
<calwig> ok installing...
<lordievader> calwig: Jup ext4 or ext3.
<rberg> Anybody else having problems with nepomuk preventing a laptop from going to sleep since 4.10?  I had to disable desktop search since it gets respawned if I kill the pid.
<rberg> it happened occasional before 4.10 and killing it use to help. I used this before "for a in `ps aux | grep \[n\]epomuk | awk '{print $2}'`; do kill $a; done"
<calwig> lordievader, its gooing... thanks
<lordievader> calwig: No problem, glad I could help you :)
<BronySXiYL> I have a Digitazz wireless dongle whis uses RT5370 stuff, but Linux (Or at least Kubuntu) won't recognize it.
<BronySXiYL> How do I get it to work?
<calwig> lordievader, already installed, fasst
<calwig> :)
<lordievader> calwig: Base install can be done under 10 min or so.
<calwig> was like holy cow hold me down!
<calwig> Interesting Ubuntustudio took nearly twice as much, and it has xfce. Crazy
<lordievader> calwig: Ubuntustudio installs a whole lot extra.
<calwig> lordievader, interesting i thought it was the other way around
<lordievader> calwig: It is kind of true for Kubuntu too ;)
<calwig> true!
<pennepette> tes
<alainus> i would like to set up a Folder View widget that shows the two primary partitions (File System, and Shared), just like Dolphin does under "Devices" in the left panel. Is there any view or place in the filesystem that shows those ? Any tips on how to do it?
<lordievader> alainus: Set up a folder with two links (to those places), and have the folder widget point to the folder containing the links.
<rberg> not sure how to do it with the folder widget, but you could use the device notifier widget configured to display all devices or non removable devices
<alainus> lordievader, that wouldn't show new devices connected by USB as Dolphin does. No biggie, though, but i was wondering if that could be done ?
<alainus> rberg, oh i didn't realize there was one
<lordievader> alainus: Ah I guess I misunderstood the question.
<alainus> rberg, great, that was the trick =)
<rberg> glad to help
<SudoSudoSudoSu> So...
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Has my dongle questin been answered?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> *Question.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Guess not.
<westyvw> muon software center doesnt load software list, broken today. anyone else?
<roasted> westyvw: yeah buddy. I thought it was just me.
<roasted> westyvw: 12.10 64 bit 4.10.1 fully updated.
<westyvw> ok i guess we got a bug
<roasted> I only noticed it 20 minutes ago and forgot about it until you said something. durp durp.
<westyvw> i notice an error now using commandline to launch. well maybe fixed soon i suppose
<roasted> I so rarely use muon. Had it not been me opening it today on accident I wouldn't have even noticed it. :P
<roasted> I launched homerun and typed software instead of package... totally got the wrong thing :D
#kubuntu 2013-03-12
<eduantrax> olá
<nell> Hey guys I am just wondering this process looks suspicious to me
<nell> 1648 nobody     20   0 12816  1036   632 S  0.0  0.0  0:03.01 /usr/sbin/tcpspy -U nobody -G nogroup -f /etc/tcpspy.rules
<nell> what the heck is going on?
<calwig> how does one enable the cube in kubuntu?
<calwig> got it
<mandoguit> nell:   tcpspy is available through repo's so would imagine it's legit    aptitude search tcpspy
<mandoguit> p   tcpspy                               - Incoming and Outgoing TCP/IP connections logge
<mandoguit> tcpspy:i386 - Incoming and Outgoing TCP/IP connections logge
<mandoguit> hmm.....that could have been formatted a bit better  :P
<nexus`> hey guys
<nexus`> i just tried to install kubuntu
<nexus`> but apparently it doesnt support bluetooth by default
<nexus`> i dont have a non bluetooth keyboard is there anyway i can install this?
<valorie> hmmm, I thought bluetooth worked out of the box
<valorie> nexus`: do you have a mouse?
<nexus`> yea valorie
<nexus`> but i got to the part where it was trying to force me to type in a name for the computer
<valorie> I use a laptop, so it's hard to imagine having no keyboard!
<nexus`> couldnt get passed it
<valorie> gads
<nexus`> is there a way i can get into CLI on installation?
<nexus`> sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez-utils bluez-gnome
<nexus`> can use that then
<valorie> sure, but it's alt-control f2
<valorie> from the keyboard
<valorie> I wonder if there is an on screen keyboard by default
<nexus`> dunno
<valorie> there is, but how to get it onscreen
<valorie> it's called 'virtual'
<valorie> I used alt+f2
<valorie> didn't seem to work well with my touchpad though
<qianlong> hello everyone
<lordievader> Hey qianlong, how are you?
<n8w> hey
<n8w> i have lately been experiencing random reboots, whats the place to start trableshootin? dmesg? well i dont rly know what to look for...
<valorie> by random reboots, do you mean your machine restarts itself?
<valorie> n8w: ^^
<PrincessLuna> Hi, how can I right click in KDE with a touchscreen. Holding down the finger doesn't work like in Windows 8 and Android.
<valorie> I've never heard of that
<lordievader> n8w: Syslog and dmesg are a good place to start, yes.
<BronySXiYL> Hello.
<BronySXiYL> I have a Digitazz wireless dongle with Ralink RT5370 stuff, but linux can't use it, and the only driver I found was a perl script, that has an error in it, what should I do?
<BronySXiYL> ...
<n8w> valorie, ye...
<n8w> lordievader, yes thx...i have found something in syslog...but its strange
<lordievader> n8w: Does it happen on a specific time?
<n8w> lordievader, nope...this one happened after 347 hours of uptime
<PrincessLuna> Any suggestions on how to right click with a touchscreen?
<n8w> lordievader, its stilla random reboot...see, the device im talking about is IoT gateway...so i need to make sure that this doesnt happen again
<lordievader> n8w: IoT something internet related, I take. Anyhow what does the syslog say? Can you pastebin it?
<lordievader> !pastebin | n8w
<ubottu> n8w: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<n8w> lordievader, i have also got remote logging(cpu usage,cpu temp etc), so i can see the exact time when the machine wen down
<BronySXiYL> ...
<lordievader> PrincessLuna: Touchscreen, plasma-active?
<BronySXiYL> I am calm.
<n8w> lordievader, the machine went down at 6:33:17 this morning and the first entry in syslog is : Mar 12 06:34:17 localhost syslogd (GNU inetutils 1.5): restart
<n8w> lordievader, nothin before that....
<n8w> lordievader, i mean, yes there r entries, but from fabruary:/
<PrincessLuna> lordievader: Would that right click?
<PrincessLuna> lordievader: I haven't tried plasma-active yet and this computer has a keyboard, touch pad and pointing stick as well. It can be used as a tablet too.
<lordievader> PrincessLuna: No I'm just asking, since there is a Plasma-active channel here on freenode (#active). If it is plasma-active that you are running, you might ask there.
<BronySXiYL> ...
<lordievader> PrincessLuna: Ah, if it is a pc then you are probaly not runnign plasma-active.
<lordievader> PrincessLuna: Plasma-active is tablet stuff.
<timblechmann> hi, testing 13.04 on one of my machines, i cannot log into kde anymore.
<lordievader> n8w: Syslogd should be just the syslog daemon, this should not reboot your system. However, if it fails to restart you loose your syslogging... it might be related to your problem.
<PrincessLuna> lordievader: I know but you can install plasma active on it and theoretically it should work.
<timblechmann> kdm.log shows me: http://pastie.org/private/juaksgr8tulwh0lhbpg6a ... it seems that it cannot connect to dbus
<timblechmann> any idea how to resolve it?
<n8w> lordievader, im not saying that syslogd has caused the shutdown...but its weird that there is nothin before the actual reboot...
<BronySXiYL> ...
<n8w> lordievader, i mean, no entries indicating that smth is about to happen
<lordievader> n8w: That is why I said it, syslog might fail. What happens after that is not logged anymore.
<lordievader> !patience | BronySXiYL
<ubottu> BronySXiYL: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<BronySXiYL> I am patient, and the forums don;t help.
<n8w> lordievader, the reboor happened before the syslog went down
<BronySXiYL> The only thing I was doing was saying "..." every now and then.
<Mamarok> BronySXiYL: which is unnecessary and only creates noise
<BronySXiYL> Sorry, I don't know everything.
<lordievader> n8w: Are you monitoring temperatures? Mainly CPU and HDDs?
<n8w> lordievader, yes cpu temp and motherboard temp as well
<Mamarok> BronySXiYL: I can't help with your dongle, sorry
<BronySXiYL> No? :(
<lordievader> n8w: Ok, what are they, if I may ask?
<Mamarok> well, it's not very common, and it has nothing to do with Kubuntu, it is a general linux problem
<BronySXiYL> Ah.
<Mamarok> BronySXiYL: so you better ask in a more specific channel, might just be that the hardware just doesn't work in Linux, or contact the script author
<BronySXiYL> Okay.
<palasso> I've searched for the specific hardware and it seems to be working for others
<Guest91497> buon giorno
<n8w> lordievader, sry for bein late...
<n8w> lordievader, all temps r ok...
<lordievader> n8w: Hmm that is annoying, somewhere it would be great if that would be the source of the problem... Does the dmesg give something usefull?
<lordievader> Bit more difficult to search through...
<n8w> lordievader, the same as the other logs...there is a gap and the first entry is right after the reboot
<lordievader> n8w: Harddrive failure? I'm now just thinking of random things.
<n8w> lordievader, ye well...my favorite candidate is the RAM
<n8w> lordievader, do u think that bein low on mem could cause the system to reboot?
<lordievader> n8w: Did you test the both of them?
<n8w> lordievader, there is a sdcard...so no regular hdd
<lordievader> n8w: Theoratically there is a chance, if the OOM killer kicks in and kills init (it shouldn't do that) well than things will go wrong...
<lordievader> n8w: Or there is a script that runs a process and after the process has finished reboots, OOM killer kills the process, script reboots the pc... Again just thinking of things.
<n8w> lordievader, i have started remotely monitoring free mem today...so lets see...
<n8w> lordievader, ye it sounds as a possibility...
<lordievader> n8w: You do not have the option of testing the ram (and hdd)?
<n8w> lordievader, im reviewin the syslog.conf file now...
<Novus> anyone around?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Me.
<Novus> you know about the development of kubuntu?
<lordievader> Novus: Many are idleing, just ask your question, see !ask for details.
<Novus> I'm trying to figure out why for years I have had problems installing Ubuntu and have nothing but issues with it, yet I install Kubuntu and it works fine everytime 100% out of the box?
<Novus> you all have your own kernal or something? I mean how closely do you two develop together is at all?
<Novus> I'm out of ideas as to why that won't install and frankly I given up on them as I actually think Kubuntu is better anyway
<Novus> but I would love to know why it don't work
<lordievader> Novus: Because Kubuntu is freaking awesome? We use the same kernel as Ubuntu does.
<Novus> KDE is awesome!
<lordievader> Novus: :D
<Novus> please for the love of god don't install that unholy of a program Unity in Kubuntu
<Novus> between that an Gnome,.. they can both kiss my @**
<Riddell> thanks Novus
<Novus> tho I haven't figured out how to get my wobbly windows on tho, lol
<Riddell> right click on a window border -> window manager settings
<Novus> do i need to install compitz?
<lordievader> Nope we have Kwin ;)
<Novus> aw sweeeet
<lordievader> Kwin is much better than Compiz (keep in mind I'm biased)
<Novus> I am a fan of what works :)
<Novus> gimmie one sec
<Novus> I am about to take a shit on my ubuntu CD
<Novus> and post it in the #ubuntu channel
<Novus> i do have a few more questions when I get back tho
<Novus> first big one is I am looking for a game engine that works with linux
<Novus> i use unity3d now
<lordievader> Novus: No need to bash Ubuntu, still without Ubuntu, Kubuntu wouldn't be.
<PrincessLuna> How can I right click with a touchscreen?
<Novus> 2 fingers?
<PrincessLuna> Novus: Does not work. In Windows 8 and android its long press
<Novus> ah good to know
<Novus> holy shit,.. something funyn just happend
<Novus> So,.. I was workign for this company and my boss was a complete idoit and highers idoits....
<Novus> I should mention because of this I no longer work there
<Novus> I was written up in a matter of weekes cause I called someone "GoofY"
<Novus> Anyway,.. the funny part is
<Tm_T> Novus: wrong channel
<Novus> the alarm company just called me and wanted to know if I wanted to "stop the police" from going to an alarm situation at the office
<Novus> offchat?
<palasso> Novus, this channel is for support on Kubuntu. For off-topic discussions you can use #kubuntu-offtopic
<Novus> ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<roland> does anyone have a problem where, resizing konsole window crashes KDE? (12.10 with latest updates)
<roland> it seems it's a known problem... related to videocard driver
<nexus`> anyone have a clue why i cant install kubuntu on vmware
<nexus`> i can install any other OS
<nexus`> even ubuntu
<nexus`> but kubuntu is a no go
<lordievader> nexus`: Could you elaborate why it doesn't install? What kind of errors do you get?
<nexus`> i just cant see anything
<nexus`> no GUI or CLI
<nexus`> i guess i can install ubuntu and do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<murthy> hello everyone
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<Artakha> i'm getting te same problem here
<Artakha> trying to install kubuntu.. first with an usb drive i'm getting boot errors
<Artakha> trying with qemu i'm getting a black screen with a cursor
<lordievader> nexus`: Can't you see anything when booting the live-cd? Or after you've installed it?
<Artakha> i guess i'll try the ubuntu approach too
<nexus`> booting the livecd lordievader
<nexus`> i see the um
<nexus`> waiting screen
<nexus`> where it says kubuntu
<nexus`> then has the dots under neath
<FloodBotK1> nexus`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nexus`> then after a few seconds it goes blank
<Artakha> yeah i see that too
<nexus`> pitch black
<Artakha> i see a cursor
<Artakha> but otherwise just black
<nexus`> yea me too Artakha
<nexus`> the kubuntu cursor
<nexus`> are u on a VM too?
<Artakha> qemu
<nexus`> qemu?
<lordievader> nexus`: Can you by any change go to a tty?
<Artakha> qemu's a vm
<nexus`> nope lordievader
<Artakha> i'm outright getting boot errors if i try to just boot it
<nexus`> i get nothing but a blank screen and a cursor
<nexus`> maybe 12.10 doesnt work with VM's
<nexus`> since Artakha is getting the same problem
<lordievader> nexus`: It should (or at least I think so), not being able to access the tty, is that due to limitation of vmware or Kubuntu itself?
<nexus`> kubuntu
<nexus`> i cant do anything with it
<nexus`> anyway Artakha installing ubuntu and doing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop works
<Artakha> alright i'll go for that then
<nexus`> just log out and select kde
<lordievader> nexus`: Annoying workaround: install ubuntu server and then installing the kubuntu-desktop package.
<nexus`> then log back in
<nexus`> yea already have lordievader
<nexus`> that works
<nexus`> annoying that kubuntu doesnt wanna work though
<nexus`> gonna try xubuntu here shortly
<FloodBotK1> nexus`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordievader> nexus`: Still I recommend taking Ubuntu server instead of the default Ubuntu, less gnome/unity stuff :)
<Artakha> aha?
<Artakha> what's the difference between ubuntu server and the regular one exactly? just less gui things?
<lordievader> Artakha: Ubuntu server comes without a GUI.
<nexus`> a lot less stuff Artakha
<Artakha> ah good
<Artakha> i'll grab that, then
<BluesKaj> no gui if you choose the headless
<nexus`> also i did use server lordievader
<nexus`> i already had the iso since i use ubuntu server on all of my servers
<Unit193> Easier to get mini.iso, that way you don't have any unneeded server applications.
<Artakha> oh blargh
<Artakha> it's giving me an amd64 iso
<nexus`> not really Unit193
<nexus`> what is Artakha
<lordievader> Whee, so many options :)
<Artakha> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server this
<Unit193> nexus`: How so?
<Artakha> i guess i could grab the lts release but at that point i could just as well get the regular ubuntu
<nexus`> get choose 32bit...
<nexus`> in the dropdown
<nexus`> get 12.04
<nexus`> its better anyway since its LTS
<FloodBotK1> nexus`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nexus`> because a lot of the stuff server comes with is needed Unit193
<Artakha> meh i don't mind upgrading
<lordievader> Artakha: http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server&bits=32&release=latesr
<nexus`> Artakha: for server LTS is the way to go
<Artakha> but i want a kubuntu desktop, not a server :P
<nexus`> dont think anyone can argue that
<nexus`> well if u prefer 12.10 lordievader just gave you a link
<Artakha> yeah i'll go with that
<nexus`> i just personally prefer 12.04
<Artakha> thanks a bunch
<nexus`> ill let u guys know if xubuntu works
<BluesKaj> kubuntu desktop runs nicely on 12.10
<lordievader> nexus`: We're happy with Kubuntu ;)
<nexus`> lordievader: i just meant to compare with kubuntu
<Artakha> cool, 80 megs less to download
<nexus`> to see if it is a kubuntu problem or a problem with anything but regular ubuntu on VM's
<lordievader> BluesKaj: They have the problem that 12.10 does not run inside VMware... :(
<Artakha> hm, 20 minutes to download
 * Artakha waltzes afk
<BluesKaj> well, then ask in VMware :) , tired of ppl afraid to take a risk and do a real install
<Artakha> thanks for the help guys
<nexus`> BluesKaj: im not afraid
<Artakha> BluesKaj, i tried to install normally
<nexus`> i just only have a bluetooth mouse and keyboard
<Artakha> it refuses to boot
<Artakha> so i tried qemu as a last-ditch effort
<nexus`> also you know VM's are there for a reason
<BluesKaj> Artakha, my recommendation is to forget virtual unless absolutely necessary for on the job requirements , otherwise do a proper install
<BluesKaj> Artakha, if a VM is a requirement then install ubuntu and then install kubuntu-desktop and do the pure kde commands
<BluesKaj> !pure-kde
<nexus`> lordievader: xubuntu works
<nexus`> so its a kubuntu problem
<BluesKaj> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu , Artakha
<lordievader> nexus`: Have you tried the 12.04.2 version of Kubuntu in a VM?
<nexus`> nope
<nexus`> where is it
<nexus`> all i saw was 12.10
<lordievader> nexus`: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download-lts
<BluesKaj> Artakha, or idf you want a kubuntu install try my above suggestion without the VM ...I had to use that method a while back and it worked great
<nexus`> lordievader: let ya know in about 30 minutes
<nexus`> lordievader: looks like 12.04 doesnt work either
<nexus`> http://snapplr.com/yfrd thats all i can see
<lordievader> nexus`: It freezes there?
<nexus`> yep
<nexus`> and when i shut it down and start it up
<nexus`> all i can see is a _
<nexus`> black background. doesnt work in VM's apparently
<nexus`> oh well
<lordievader> nexus`: A real install is not an option?
<nexus`> na
<nexus`> not at this point
<nexus`> im on an iMac
<nexus`> only got bluetooth mouse/keyboard
<nexus`> cant install any linux
<soee> anyoen using rsibreak ?
<BluesKaj> soee, what's rsibreak ?
<soee> BluesKaj, app to count activity time and set short/long breaks for you
<BluesKaj> yeah , I see now , soee ..too late for me , probly gonna need carpal tunnel surgery soon . Can't blame the mouse and KB entirely for this tho , playing drums also causes the same condititon
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> is there a program as good as lightroom3 or lightroom4 in linux?
<BluesKaj> KomiaPoika, what kind of app is that ?
<KomiaPoika> adobe lightroom to edit pictures in a batch
<KomiaPoika> i know of darktable but it's mostly to edit raw's
<lordievader> KomiaPoika: In my opinion there is not, Lightroom is one of my reasons to keep Windows on my laptop.
<Artakha> bleh, tried to boot the ubuntu server from my usb drive
<KomiaPoika> lordievader: did you ever try darktable?
<Artakha> it just farted "no operating system" and dropped down to the hard drive :P
<Artakha> this is getting quite annoying
<lordievader> KomiaPoika: No I haven't, is it any good?
<lordievader> Artakha: How did you try to make the usb drive?
<KomiaPoika> lordievader: didn't try it yet, but it presents itself as the lightroom alternative for linux
<BluesKaj> Artakha, dunno if you noticed my suggestion above , about installing ubuntu then doing the the pure kde commands to get kubuntu
<Artakha> BluesKaj, that's what i'm trying to do
<Artakha> lordievader, formatted with mkfs.ext3 and installed with unetbootin
<lordievader> Artakha: Did you try it with the Usb Creator (not sure if you are running Ubuntu <- standard installed in there)
<Artakha> running debian lenny right now
<BluesKaj> Artakha, no cdrom? , usb installs seem to have probs and bugs
<Artakha> BluesKaj, no cds at hand right now
<jussi> how does one change the oxygen style so that I have square buttons not round?
<KomiaPoika> can you put the task bar on top in kubuntu 12.10?
<Torch> you can in KDE, so why not in 12.10? ;-)
<jussi> KomiaPoika: yes, you can
<jussi> KomiaPoika: right click the bar, panel options, panel settings, then click and drag the screen edge button
<KomiaPoika> jussi: thanks
<KomiaPoika> is the ubuntu 12.10 default interface gnome?
<lordievader> KomiaPoika: Unity, a UI based on Gnome.
<BluesKaj> KomiaPoika, unity is the default in ubuntu afaik
<KomiaPoika> so which is better now really, unity or the lastest kde with kubuntu?
<lordievader> KomiaPoika: We here would (ofcourse) say Kubuntu, in #ubuntu they would say Ubuntu/Unity is better...
<KomiaPoika> fair enough
<KomiaPoika> bye
<jman074> i got disconnecte
<jman074> how do i dowload oracle java from terminal
<ben___> apt-get install <packagename>
<ben___> or go to website, download it, then read the install file in the downloaded file
<mandoguit> sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<ben___> mandoguit you have to not put sudo in the first go around
<ben___> so you can use <sudo !!> the second time lol
<lordievader> ben___: To install you allways need sudo rights, for apt-cache you don't need sude.
<rberg> Is oracle java in the repos? I didnt think so.. webupd8 has a nice package that grabs the bin from oracle and installs it in within the package manager
<lordievader> jman074: Download the tar-ball from here: http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp?locale=en
<ben___> theres a bunch of the libs in the repos but the jdk or sdk isn't in there
<ben___> there are Mono libs though
<jman074> lord you still here
<jman074> lord what do you think about this
<jman074> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Oracle-Java-in-Ubuntu-309861.shtml
<lordievader> jman074: I don't use java (of any kind), so no idea. I do remember just grabbing the tar-ball and following oracles (was sun back then) instructions on installing it.
<murthy> -> dinner
<jman074> okay im trying to take classes and firefox says i need some plugins to view all media on the site. :( someone told me to download oracle do yo know of a way around it. but first of all what was the way to type in terminal to get sys info
<BluesKaj> some workplaces insist on oracle java due to contractual and technical reasons
<lordievader> jman074: Firefox usually tries to find the pugin itself, is Java one of those plugins it cannot find?
<jman074> it searched for like twelve hours
<lordievader> jman074: Download the tar-ball from here, the instructions are next to the download link: http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp?locale=en
<rberg> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<rberg> much easier.. it does all the update-alternatives for you
<BluesKaj> or this jman074 , http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/index-137561.html
<jman074> thanks guys appreciate it. how do i know if i have 32 or 64 bit
<BluesKaj> jman074, uname -a in the terminal
<lordievader> jman074: Run "arch" from the command line.
<jman074> sweet so run the linux x64 or linux 64 rpm
<BluesKaj> x86_64 means you have 64
<BluesKaj> not rpm , look for a .deb
<lordievader> jman074: You need the tar-ball (tar.gz), not the rpm, rmp is for red-hat for example.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: The page I gave him doesn't provide debs... :(
<BluesKaj> then self extracting
<jman074> sorry lord i don't understand what is tar.gz
<jman074> i don't see it
<lordievader> jman074: It's the non rpm option :P
<jman074> lol
<BluesKaj> http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp?locale=en , has self extracting container
<lordievader> BluesKaj: We probably mean the same thing ;)
<jman074> okay lord here we go gonna try this wish me luck
<lordievader> jman074: No luck required, you probably have the dependencies.
<jman074> i hate new computers. its like a car its not good till its broke in right
<jman074> lord when it finishes downloading it it do the rest
<lordievader> jman074: Check the instructions page, it is next to the download link.
<jman074> i did that then i seen another link for ubuntu looks like spanish or french j/k
<lordievader> jman074: It's this one: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_x64_install.xml
<jman074> yeh i at that but on that page there is another link for ubuntu
<lordievader> jman074: Hey now you mention it, you could also go with that route.
<jman074> i already started downloading the tar.gz one and when i click on ubuntu it has another file errr if i follow the directions on the first page it will still work right/
<jman074> ?
<lordievader> jman074: Can you try that sentence again, I'm not following. You started downloading the tar-ball, and then?
<jman074> is it going to make any diff if i install targz file or do i have to click on the ubuntu link and do it that way
<lordievader> jman074: Version number, perhaps. But nothing major I recon.
<jman074> i got this link from the file i started downloadinghttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<jman074> so i did ubuntu way and it took me to software center how bout that
<jman074> lol
<jman074> :-/
<BluesKaj> BBL
<PrincessLuna> How can you right click?
<casper_> selam
<PrincessLuna> I mean right click using a touch screen
<kbana> shalom
<SouL_> Hello guys and girls
<SouL_> Someone knows why the brightness goes darker without touching it sometimes?
<SouL_> Laptop.
<rosco_y> SouL_: sounds like your power settings are kicking in and dimming the panel
<rosco_y> or am I missing the point
<SouL_> Oh..
<SouL_> Sometimes I'm working and the "light" goes off
<SouL_> I configured it on systemsettings but now I don't know why
<SouL_> Thanks for answer by the way, rosco_y :)
<rosco_y> :) sure, glad to be able to help once in awhile--I sure get a lot of help around here :)
<rosco_y> don't think I'd make it without my irc software.....
<test_> hi there, using raring and have now a problem.... I unexpectedly ended up at lightdm login in screen, despite having auto-login set...... whenever I login now, I do end up back at lightdm login. I already tried to dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and still the same.... then I replaced lightdm with kdm and same behaviour there
<jman074> hello everyone
<jman074> lord you available
<lordievader> jman074: Jup, I'm here.
<Mamarok> jman074: do you have more than one desktop isntalled? Then this is absolutely normal, how else do you want to change desktop?
<lordievader> jman074: Btw use my full nick (use autocomplete :)), in that way I get a ping.
<jman074> um no just one desktop and it has four work spaces
<jman074> okay
<test_> hi Mamarok
<jman074> lordievader i got the java to work. but i boo booed. when the applet is loading it says i chose not to trust it. i would like to trust it now lol
<lordievader> jman074: As I said earlier, I do not use java. No idea how to change those settings.
<jman074> i think that is a browser settting got somthing to do with the certificates. i loaded the page again but it says the same thing.
<Mausschubser> #requonk
<Mamarok> test_: sorry, that was actually meant for you
<Mamarok> jman074: sorry, I misdirected my answer
<lordievader> Be right back, got to do some dishes.
<lordievader> Back.
<ntzrmtthihu777> question about the kde desktop in relation to the gnome-desktop
<ntzrmtthihu777> in gnome the menu items are sorted by their *.desktop files "Categories" line, is it such in kubuntu?
<Mamarok> ntzrmtthihu777: you want to know if the Menu in KDE has categories? Of course :) And there are not that many ways to sort those
<ntzrmtthihu777> Mamarok: Sorry, was afk. what I mean is are they sorted by the same mechanism?
<Kazoey> How do I register my nick again?
<Mamarok> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Mamarok> Kazoey: see the link above
<Korrosion> Thank you
<jman074> is any one using open jdk java
<jman074> im running open jdk java 7 how do i delete temp internet files"applications and applets"
<rberg> Hello, I am on kde 4.10.1 and new multi-monitor daemon is working really well, is there any way to have it not prompt me to to run the configuration tool every time? it just works (so far)
<murthy> bbl
<palasso> Anyone knows what #kubuntu-bugs is for? It doesn't have a topic title. Does it correlate to what #ubuntu-bugs is? It's not on this list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Mamarok> palasso: is there actually somebody in there?
<jman074> im running openjdk java 7 anyone know how to trust applets or delete temp internet files
<palasso> Mamarok, 5+ ppl
<Mamarok> palasso: this is only a channel where bugs are listed by a bot, so unless you are into bug fixing it will not be very useful for you
<palasso> Mamarok, sometimes I report bugs ;)
<Mamarok> well, it is still no sue for you as the channel is not for reporting bugs
<Mamarok> no use*
<Mamarok> there is a bot that lists new incoming bugs, so it is only useful for people who fix bugs
<palasso> I am logged in for 10 hours in this channel and there was no activity
<Mamarok> because there were no bugs reported against kubuntu on launchpad
<Mamarok> kde bugs are reported upstream so that channel will not have much traffic
<palasso> Should some OP create a topic title so it'd be more straightforward for ppl like me for what it's for?
<Mamarok> no, why? it is only useful to insiders, there is a reason why it is not lsited
<palasso> In order to have a hint on what it might be I went to #ubuntu-bugs to see that topic title
<Mamarok> how did you end up in there anyway?
<palasso> I just searched for kde and kubuntu channels on freenode and noticed that #ubuntu-bugs is on the list while #kubuntu-bugs isn't
<palasso> I mean on the wiki list
<Mamarok> well, as I said, that is for a reason
<Mamarok> and I just explained it to you, didn't I?
<palasso> That it's only useful to insiders
<Mamarok> and what it is for and why it is not lsited
<Mamarok> listed*
<palasso> It's for listing new bugs that are filled on LP for Kubuntu
<Mamarok> yes, that's what I told you, isn't it? So no need to repeat :)
<palasso> Sorry I thought you asked me
<Mamarok> no, that was rethoric English
<palasso> To tell you the truth I still don't understand why #ubuntu-bugs is on the wiki list while #kubuntu-bugs isn't (and why the one has topic title while the other doesn't). In other words why they are treated somewhat different
<yofel> palasso: #kubuntu-bugs isn't really used these days anymore. #kubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-bugs are sufficient
<palasso> I see. thnx yofel for the info :)
<Mamarok> and why was my explanation not sufficient?
<yofel> the announcement part is done on the ~kubuntu-bugs team mailing list on launchpad. For all of ubuntu there's #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<Mamarok> oh well...
<palasso> Nice, I'll look into it ;)
<palasso> Mamarok, no worries. You explained to me some things ;)
<Mamarok> then why did you ask the same question again? seriously...
<palasso> I didn't find it to be the same question. But let's leave it here. There is no reason to argue :)
<jman074> lordievader
<lordievader> jman074: Yes?
<jman074> hey there
<lordievader> jman074: Good evening.
<jman074> im having trouble unpacking and installing the tarball into the /usr/local directory
<jman074> i figured out how to change to that directory but i don't know how to move the file there and install it
<lordievader> jman074: First extract it to a dir you have write acces to, your home dir or something.
<jman074> one sec and i will do that
<jman074> extracted
<lordievader> jman074: In what directory?
<jman074> home directory into the downloads folder
<lordievader> jman074: Hm... Ok, in a terminal change to that folder.
<jman074> would that be cd /home
<lordievader> jman074: No, "cd /home/<user-name>/Downloads"
<lordievader> jman074: Where does the folder need to go?
<jman074> i doesn't really i just need to install it
<lordievader> jman074: You just asked me how to move it to some folder...
<jman074> yes we extracted to a folder now we need to install
<lordievader> jman074: Are you following a guide?
<jman074> yes
<jman074> now it says move .tar.gz archive binary to current directory
<lordievader> jman074: Can you link me to the guide?
<jman074> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_x64_install.xml#install
<jman074> the ubuntu one didn't work so im just doin the origional linux
<murthy__> lordievader: whats your time zone?
<lordievader> jman074: Can you give me a link?
<jman074>  http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_x64_install.xml#install
<lordievader> jman074: Does the folder /usr/java exist (should be /usr/share/java IMHO)
<murthy__> lordievader: late for you? got some time?
<jman074> /usr/shar/java is a directory
<lordievader> murthy__: Depends, is it something bit?
<lordievader> big*
<murthy__> lordievader: to the devs
<lordievader> jman074: Good, "sudo mv /home/<user-name>/Downloads/<extracted-java-folder>/ /usr/share/java/"
<lordievader> murthy__: To the devs? I'm no dev...
<jman074> says no such file or directory
<lordievader> jman074: You replaced the things between the < > with the correct information?
<jman074> yes
<lordievader> jman074: And what you just said about /usr/share/java is correct too?
<jman074> yes
<lordievader> jman074: Then there is probably a typo in the way you copied the command, note there is space between "java-folder>/" and "/usr/...."
<jman074> yeh i copied good
<jman074> ill try once more
<murthy__> lordievader: good night
<lordievader> Sleep wel, murthy__
<jman074> still no go
<jman074> bash: jman074: No such file or directory
<lordievader> jacky: Can you show what you are exactly typing?
<lordievader> Sorry jacky, misdirected.
<lordievader> jman074: ^
<jman074> jman074@sniper:~$ sudo mv /home/<jman074>/Downloads/<jre1.7.0_17>/ /usr/share/java/
<lordievader> jman074: Remove the < and >, then you have a hit!
<jman074> i feel slow
<jman074> jman074@sniper:~$ sudo mv /home/<jman074>/Downloads/<jre1.7.0_17>/ /usr/share/java/
<jman074> ignore that
<Mamarok> jman074: remove those < and >, you shouldn't sue those in folder names
<jman074> jman074@sniper:~$ sudo mv/home/jman074/downloads/jre1.7.0_17/ /usr/share/java/
<jman074> [sudo] password for jman074:
<jman074> sudo: mv/home/jman074/downloads/jre1.7.0_17/: command not found
<Mamarok> and there is a typo, space after mv missing
<Mamarok> sudo mv /home/ etc
<lordievader> jman074: And it is Downloads, linux is case-sensitive.
<jman074> okay pray for me here we go
<stacky> can anyone please let me know if there is a solution to the failure in configuring interface of wifi on Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b\g\n in kubuntu 12.10... i have already tried ndiswrapper
<jman074> i think it worked now what
<uglyoldbob> what do I need to do to get a copy of nslookup that supports ls?
<lordievader> jman074: Delete the tar.gz file and you're done, according to your guide.
<jman074> hmmm
<jman074> where is the tar.gz file at now
<stacky> please anyone .... configuring Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b\g\n on kubuntu 12.10
<lordievader> jman074: You saved it somewhere ;)
<jman074> thanks for putting up with me i don't know what i would do without you lol
<lordievader> Hehe, it's allright jman074. I'm glad I could help.
<Mamarok> stacky: I don't know, and Broadcom is not exactly Linux-friendly
<Mamarok> stacky: patience, if somebody knows they will answer
<vincents_mob> help please i can't access kde anymore i think its something to do with my screen
<stacky> Mamarok:  OK :)
<lordievader> I'm off to bed, sleep well.
<vincents_mob> when i try apt get kubuntu-settings-desktop i get nessesary kubuntu-qtquick1-components but is not installable and error holding defect packages
<uglyoldbob> ok it seems "dig axfr" accomplishes what i need
<marocain> hi
#kubuntu 2013-03-13
<roasted> hello!
<AlexZion> Hi everyone, I get some strange effect on flash player in chromium, it seems like the transparent mode has problem to rendere properly .png images ....
<Degru> AlexZion: 64-bit or 32-bit?
<AlexZion> it was working perfectly until few days ago , so for sure the reasonis on some upgrade ...., 64 bit
<Degru> AlexZion: So it's not a flash issue, it's an issue with desktop effects interacting with flash windows?
<Degru> AlexZion: Does flash work correctly?
<AlexZion> no Degru isa a problem inside web pages just using chromium , so probably a chromium problem or even a flash problem if is different for different browser , but it shouldn't I guess
<Degru> AlexZion: So it's chromium-browser, not google-chrome, right?
<AlexZion> yeah chromiun-browser Degru
<Degru> Does this persist in Firefox?
<AlexZion> I don't have chrome installed to check if is the same ....
<AlexZion> no Degru in firefox it works normally
<Degru> AlexZion: Try using firefox and seeing if the problem persists
<Degru> AlexZion: Oh, OK.
<Degru> AlexZion: I actually have 64-bit kubuntu. lemme see if i have the problem.
<AlexZion> I guess the problem is in some chromium upgrade, or maybe can be even just a problem in my config ....
<Degru> AlexZion: I'll install chromium-browser and see if I have the problem. My only problem with flash at the moment is that it's horribly slow.
<AlexZion> ok Degru, I get the problem on my home page http://www.alexgrafic.it the small apps on the left where appears some png images
<AlexZion> it seems like it doesn't refresh the alpha channel or something like that Degru
<AlexZion> ok Degru here you can see the difference between chromium and firefox in my case  http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/13/plasma-desktopkd2047.png
<Degru> Oh, so it's that artifact at the bottom?
<AlexZion> yeah Degru, is an alpha channel integretation regression
<Degru> I'm having really wierd glitches there too.
<AlexZion> well Degru, have you tried !?!, did you get the same ?, otherwise could be just my problem ...
<Degru> Lemme check somehting
<AlexZion> ahh ok ..., and it should be fine in firefox instead , right ?
<Degru> AlexZion: Sorry if I'm slow. My Internet is intermittent and I'm trying to help people on other channels.
<AlexZion> don't worry buddy....
<Degru> AlexZion: Alright, here's what I'm getting: http://imgur.com/fyfmuc9
<Degru> AlexZion: Even worse than yours
<AlexZion> yeah , mucho worst :) , but in firefox works fine for you too Degru ?
<Degru> lemme see
<Degru> AlexZion: Yeah, it's fine
<Degru> google-chrome displays it fine as well.
<Degru> although im using the pepperflash plugin. I'll try it with the installed flash plugin.
<AlexZion> ahh ok , so is of course a chromium-browser problem ...., thanks a lot for your help Degru
<AlexZion> i'll tell it on #chromium channel , it should be the right place I guess Degru ?
<Degru> Ah I see. I enabled the flash plugin that chromium-browser uses in google-chrome and I have the problem. If I use the pepperflash plugin that comes with chrome it works fine.
<Degru> Degru: Yes, I think so.
<Degru> It appears to be a problem with chromium and chrome and the system flash plugin.
<AlexZion> ok I will write there and I'll see, may be can be fix easily
<AlexZion> thanks again Degru ;)
<lordievader> Good morning
<murthy> hello everyone
<Jarris> using a keyfile to decrypt a luks partition, the volum group now stayes inactive and boot stucks... how to auto activate this VG at boot?
<Jarris> thx in advance
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BronySXiYL> Kubuntu keeps crashing.
<BronySXiYL> It goes back to the login screen.
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: Did you try to install the graphics driver?
<BronySXiYL> I don't know.
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: Since this sounds like a faulty graphics driver to me.
<BronySXiYL> Mmmmmm... SUre.
<BronySXiYL> Just a note: Before I installed Kubuntu, Windows restarted alot.
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: That is quite likely unrelated. Do you know how to get to a tty?
<BronySXiYL> Hmm...
<BronySXiYL> No.
<BronySXiYL> I don't.
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: Are you chatting from a seconday pc?
<BronySXiYL> No.
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: Hmm, would be quite usefull... Unless you know how to use a cli irc application ;)
<BronySXiYL> I can install one.
<vbgunz> anyone know why I get 4 prompts that I'll be logging into opendesktop.org when I open up my updates?
<BronySXiYL> Is there one in the Software Center?
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: It's more that you need to know how to use them.... you can no longer get to the Kubuntu desktop?
<BronySXiYL> I'm on it.
<BronySXiYL> I'm on the desktop.
<BronySXiYL> It's just at random times, it just goes to the login screen.
<BronySXiYL> SO I log in.
<lordievader> BronySXiYL: Ok. Then I fail to understand your problem.
<BronySXiYL> Okay!
<BronySXiYL> Hmm... Might ave something to do with Minecraft, it only crashed when I was running it.
<BluesKaj> !radiance
<BluesKaj> !info radiance
<ubottu> radiance (source: radiance): Lighting Simulation and Rendering System. In component universe, is optional. Version 4R1+20120125-1build1 (quantal), package size 4977 kB, installed size 10777 kB
<eshack> ok, best way to share a local folder to multiple users on the same box,  what is the best method?  I read here bindfs, and that does seem like a good method, though a little complex to setup.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bindfs-SharedDirectoryLocalUsers
<eshack> However I have read several places about setting up a group, adding the users to that group making a shared folder that belongs to that group and presto shared folder.
<lordievader> eshack: I'd go with the second option.
<eshack> That seems simpler, but seems like a potential problem if user A puts a file in there, wouldn't it belong to userA, and therefore userB wouldn't be able to r/w/e it?
<eshack> r/w/x*
<lordievader> eshack: As long as they are in the same group, and the group has rw to the file. User-b can edit user-a files.
<eshack> lordievader: right, but that is the catch, if userA decides to copy a picture to the shared folder, it belongs to userA, and therefore, just being placed in a group folder isn't going to change it's permissions, which means the 'share' breaks down, and is no longer a shared folder?  is that correct?  sounds like a permissions disaster in the end with a sys admin clean being the end result.
<lordievader> eshack: You are probably right. To solve this you could make a cron job to run every hour to correct the file permissions on that shared folder.
<eshack> lordievader: ahhh, I like that, that is very workable, I was thinking more complex, but cronjob is simple and quick
<eshack> lordievader: thanks!
<lordievader> eshack: No problem ;)
<calwig> how does one move taskbar panel from below to top?
<lordievader> calwig: Right click -> panel options -> edge of the screen (from the top of my head)
<murthy> bbl
<calwig> lordievader: hmm
<calwig> lordievader: that is done anywhere on the taskbar?
<calwig> edge of the screen is what i dont find
<Mamarok> calwig: right click, Panel settings, then you will find it
<lordievader> calwig: Euhh sorry, the right-click should be: right-click on the taskbar.
<calwig> Mamarok: lordievader sure i can do all that, Panel settings comes up. Where does one grab the entire panel to move to the top. That is what i cant find heh
<calwig> I can add a panel, default panel, but not move a panel
<lordievader> calwig: Click and drag the button "Screen Edge".
<calwig> got it
<calwig> yes
<calwig> Achhh
<calwig> thanks
<calwig> :)
<lordievader> No problem, calwig :)
<calwig> Virtualbox drives one nuts, when the panel is on the bottom, cant click on the menus when its full screen
<calwig> so Im moving it atop
<jjman6_> I'm running Kubuntu 12.10  and i have been having some strange issues.  Namely the system keeps shutting itself down randomly.  Not crashing per se. its actually calling a system shutdown from root somehow.  Feels like a virus to me Any thoughts
<calwig> svchost.exe
<calwig> kind of windows, it has these shutdown issues like, suddenly shutting down
<calwig> for no apparent reason.
<calwig> jjman6_: check the logs, see what caused tha
<calwig> t
<jjman6_> calwig: which log should i be looking at
<away> any directions as how to install a new lightdm login screen theme?
<lordievader> jjman6_: I don't think it is a virus. As calwig said check the logs, best place to start would be /var/log/syslog
<calwig> jjman6_: KsystemLog
<calwig> jjman6_: dig in there for anything that resembles unstable, perhaps software or hardware
<jjman6_> well i frequently have problems w/ the shitty intel video card crashing.  but X just crashes and restarts.  (its a laptop)  but thats never forced it to shutdown
<RamchandraApte> I would be highly interested if it were a virus.
<away> specifically, I added the theme folder to /usr/share/kde4/apps/lightdm-kde-greeter/themes/KDE-4.10-KDM but the theme doesn't turn up in the lightDM menu in system settings
<jjman6_> Its just suspicious because i've never had these random shutdown's b4 until 12.10
<jjman6_> only thing i see unstable in there is  " Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle"
<calwig> RamchandraApte: same here
<calwig> jjman6_: so 12.04 worked ok?
<jjman6_> yep
<jjman6_> been having problems getting both netbeans & eclipse working in 12.10 also 8-(
<calwig> why on 12.10. eclipse works on 12.04 no?
<jjman6_> aha i think i found hte issue  calwig
<jjman6_>   537.241170] thermal_sys: Critical temperature reached (99 C), shutting down
<jjman6_> it would seem my laptop is overheating & shutting  itself down 8-p
<calwig> i thought about it first
<calwig> but then I thought, nahh...
<calwig> It seems logical. and its not software driven, its cpu triggering it
<calwig> good!
<calwig> now go buy a fan
<calwig> :)
<FloodBotK1> calwig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jjman6_> lol.  i should have guessed.
<calwig> jjman6_: im telling ya, i thought about it.... but i couldnt imagine it being so
<calwig> :)
<jjman6_> probably means its time to open the laptop up and clean the dust out.  As this 1 is usually pretty good at controlling its temp.
<jjman6_> calwig: thx for the help.  relieved to know its not something spooky
<calwig> sure!
<calwig> that's certainly spooky
<jjman6_> thats easily fixable tho.   I was starting to believe someone was controlling my computer.   it would shut down at weird times.
<calwig> it was controlled. by the cpu heh
<vincentS> hi all i'm looking for a way to remove double packages on my system. i have 2 software-updates and software-center one is too many can i just rightclick and choose uninstall ?
<lamarque> hi, can someone tell me which NetworkManager version is shipped with Kubuntu 13.04 alpha2?
<genii-around> lamarque: 0.9.8.0-0ubuntu1
<lamarque> genii-around: thanks.
<elena-IK> fonts in firefox (menu, toolbars, preferences) got bigger over night, they were normal when I shut down the computer yesterday, now they are bigger than in other programs. fonts of viewed websites are normal, only the ones in menus etc are bigger. any ideas? (kubuntu 12.10, firefox 19.0.2 installed from the kubuntu repositories)
<elena-IK> thunderbird is affected too
<genii-around> elena-IK: You may want to look into qt-curve to unify looks across KDE and GTK apps
<genii-around> !info qtcurve
<ubottu> qtcurve (source: kde-style-qtcurve): Unified window decoration for KDE and GTK+ (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.14-1 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 34 kB
<genii-around> And then in System Settings... Application Appearance... you get GTK settings you can tweak
<elena-IK> how do I see if a program uses gtk or qt? fonts are normal in gimp or thunar, don't they use gtk too?
<elena-IK> that worked, thanks
<genii-around> elena-IK: Those are both gtk, yes. Likely some mozilla thing since firefox and thinderbird but not gimp or thunar affected
<elena-IK> strange, strange. but setting the font in System Setting - Application Appearance - Gtk configuration to Sans Serif 10 fixed it. so thank you.
<digitaljedi> whats up?
<digitaljedi> hi
<digitaljedi> hi
 * genii-around slides digitaljedi a coffee and goes back to work
<nandhu> #shell-script
<nandhu> #shell
<nandhu> #scripting
<genii-around> nandhu: Perhaps try /j #bash
<buchstabensalat> when I copy/move/compress/extract something with dolphin, I only get progress notifications in the notification area, and those aren't very verbose. is there a way to get a classical progress window with info about size, time left, speed, %complete? or a way to get that info in the notification area? If I uncheck Notifications Settings -> Pop Up Notices -> File transfers and other jobs, then I don't get progress info at all, neithe
<buchstabensalat> r as notification nor as progress window. I already asked in #kde, but didn't get an answer there.
<roasted_> hello!
<roasted_> Anybody have any idea why changing my menubar style to top doesn't actually GO to the top? http://ompldr.org/vaHF4Ng/topmenubar1.png
<genii-around> buchstabensalat: Are you using the Icon-Only Task Manager?
<buchstabensalat> genii-around, yes
<genii-around> buchstabensalat: Then try: rightclick ... Icon-Only Task Manager Settings... choose Behavior.. un-check "Show job progress on task icon" and save
<genii-around> ( may need a logoff-logon cycle to take effect )
<buchstabensalat> k, without logoff it doesn't work, I'll try in a few minutes. thanks.
<Farsaj> Hello guys? i'am have trouble with muon, muon not update anymore ((((
<buchstabensalat> genii-around, thanks, that did the job
<lordievader> Good evening
<jman074> hello everyone
<lordievader> Hey jman074, how are you?
<jman074> im good and you
<jman074> i need your skills once more. after all that work i have to delete all java from my computer and start over. i just need help with the delete part i got the rest
<lordievader> jman074: Doing good on this side of the screen :)
<jman074> i went to the file and it doesn't give me the option to put it in the trash
<lordievader> jman074: What file are you talking about here?
<jman074> the one we installed yesturday jre.1.7.0_17
<lordievader> jman074: The one in your Downloads dir?
<jman074> the one we extracted to the system.
<jman074> i have to delete all of the java
<lordievader> jman074: Huh, why? You've just installed it....
<jman074> its a long story lol
<jman074> it won't work with my classes. in short
<jman074> so i gotta download oracle seven. but i got all the script from webud8team to do that once i get everything off
<lordievader> jman074: Tell me, I'm intrigued.
<jman074> it keeps tellin me that i don't have the right plugins to run the applets for my class. when i tell it to search for the plugins firefox seaches for hours.
<lordievader> jman074: Might be actually quite simple, Firefox probably looks in the wrong directories. Let me google this a bit.
<jman074> okay ill be around
<jman074> thankx
<lordievader> jman074: Well here you go: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/manual-plugin-install-linux-136395.html Do you happen to know where firefox stores it'
<lordievader> s plugins?
<lordievader> Ok well it's one of these: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Determining_plugin_directory_on_Linux
<jman074> yay some headway lets see if i can do this lol
<lordievader> jman074: I'm sure you can!
<jman074> lordievader i am running a 64 bit system is it possible that firefox is 32 bit. i looked in the about tab and it doesn't say
<lordievader> jman074: Firefox is probably 32bit, have a feeling it will allow mix-and-match with plugins in mind.
<lordievader> Though I might be wrong.
<jman074> so "if" i have 32 bit firefox and download 64 bit java it may or may not be compatable
<lordievader> jman074: I think it will be compatible. Your OS is 64bit right?
<jman074> roger
<lordievader> jman074: One way to find out if it works, eh?
<Kris_away> How do I get kickoff to go back with my mouse buttons? annoyying having to click all applications to go back
<Novus> what is the minimum requirments for kubuntu?
<Novus> hard drive space I mean
<Novus> and also,.. I asume I can do persistant USB with kubuntu?
<kbana> yes
<Joupi> Novus, it dehe base systepends on the apps that you will install but t
<lordievader> Novus: If you create the live-usb with the build-in Usb-Creator tool, yes.
<Novus> you lost me,..
<Novus> do I just install it like I would another hard drive?
<Kris_away> There'sa tool to turn a live iso into a usb... unetbootn or something
<lordievader> Novus: No, search in the kicker for "Usb-creator:
<lordievader> Kris_away: Unetbootin is a different tool, Kubuntu has its own build-in
<mandoguit> unetbootin      see pendrivelinux.com    for more information
<Novus> ubnetbootin is not what I am looking for
<lordievader> Novus: As I said, Kubuntu has its own build-in, it's different from Unetbootin.
<Novus> right, that was for mando
<mandoguit> well what are you looking for then?   you mentioned persistence.... unetbootin gives you that option and is also available either via linux or windows side.
<Novus> LIVE USB STICK
<mandoguit> that is a live usb stick
<Novus> -.-
<lordievader> Novus: mandoguit is right, Unetbootin does the same thing. However why download Unetbootin when Kubuntu has a tool build-in that does the same thing?
<Novus> you can't make changes to the ubootin then save it and then on reboot expect them to stay as they where
<mandoguit> yes you can that is what the persistence file is for
<lordievader> Novus: You can specify persistence in Unetbootin too.
<mandoguit> you however cannot (afaik) do kernel updates.
<lordievader> mandoguit: I have a feeling the build-in tool will not do that either.
<mandoguit> you can also just do a full install to the usb stick (if large enough)  which will allow full updating
<mandoguit> lordievader:   never used the kde usb software.  have used most of the other ones though. :)
<lordievader> mandoguit: Believe it is more a Ubuntu-thing than kde. But I might be wrong.
<mandoguit> Novus:   for full install just treat the usb stick as you would a usb hard drive
<kbana> or there is also www.linuxliveusb.com
<Kris_away> There's distros that use KDE that made for live usb with persistance, although kubuntu works too
<mandoguit> lordievader:   yes ubuntu related....
<Kris_away> how do i unlock muon to change packages...
<lordievader> Kris_away: What do you mean unlock?
<Kris_away> in synaptic i'd be asked for my pasword, muon just says auth error
<Kris_away> so i have to run muon as root? or "gtksudo" but for qt...
<lordievader> Kris_away: Yes, that would be a workaround: kdesudo muon
<lordievader> Kris_away: Report a bug against muon.
<Kris_away> Do I need a launchpad account?
<lordievader> Kris_away: Yes.
<Kris_away> hmm, even running as kdesudo it says proper auth not provided...
<lordievader> Kris_away: Does apt-get still work?
<Kris_away> apt-get and synaptic both work
<lordievader> Hmm.. does Muon keep a log, Kris_away?
<Kris_away> I 'm running 13.04, updated 2 mins ago in term hoping that wold fix it, hmm
<lordievader> Kris_away: I'll check if Muon works here.
<Kris_away> The only thing I see in mesg is: QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<Kris_away> No other errors.
<lordievader> Kris_away: Here it asks for a password and works fine.
<Kris_away> strange... last I used ubuntu was LTS and it worked
<mandoguit> Kris_away:    fwiw  13.04 related stuff should be quiried in  #ubuntu+1   afaik.     that said, the muon update manager also has some quirks that have shown up in the last few updates for raring.
<Kris_away> I'm switiching from a local repo to the master canonical, it's about 22 hours more up to date.
<mandoguit> Kris_away:    the problem I am experiencing with it right now is that most updates are automatically checked when muon is behaving normally but since the buglet has appeared none are checked and it won't allow them to be checked either.    for now I am commandlining my updates
<Kris_away> apt-get is much faster than gui managers lol
<Kris_away> Soo many packages these days
<lordievader> Kris_away: I use apt-get here too. I don't like gui's in general.
<Kris_away> oh wow, canada's main ubuntu mirror is not synced up very well for 13.04, some things are more than 1 version behind
<Kris_away> I guess only the master canonical should be used for pre-release
<Kris_away> Or, is there a list of mirrors that keep right on the edge?
 * mandoguit starts checking his repo source list as he's in Canada too!
<Kris_away> 77 upgraded changing from canada to canonical
<mandoguit> was canada repo here too........gonna do an update now
<lordievader> Run the dutch mirror here, I believe it is quite up to date, daily updates for Raring.
<Kris_away> libreoffice, plasma, kde, grub, lots of stuff, doesn't mention muon though
<lordievader> Kris_away: You might ask around in #kubuntu-devel they might like to hear your bug, improves the software after all.
<mandoguit> lordievader:  daily updates on the canadian server too.....am suprise that it lags behind main though
<Kris_away> mandoguit: How many packages did you have behind main?
<mandoguit> still updating right now... will let you know
<mandoguit> only about 10 or so.....  in BC here and did my upgrades this morning about 8am.   so really doesn't look as if there is any big difference at this end of things
<mandoguit> ps I don't have libreoffice installed here so that also cuts down on # of updates too
<Kris_away> libreoffice came with 13.04... kinda weird since kde has it's own suite
<Kris_away> Although libreoffice is extremely popular
<Guest53822> #ubuntu
<mandoguit> Kris_away:   yes it came with mine too but I have no need for it so therefore removed it.  :)
<Artakha> ok so i posted this in #kde already but figured it'd be more appropriate in here: basically my wireless connection is screwed up, windows can connect to it but kubuntu cannot
<Artakha> it used to work but doesn't anymore, i piled up some info: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/66055976/wlaninfo.txt
<Artakha> said kubuntu system has only been up for like a day now and the network connection broke
<Artakha> the output kind of suggests it somehow got disabled
<Artakha> when i log in, it waits for the network configuration but times it out after 2 minutes
<Artakha> the network manager applet thing shows a blank widget with nothing but an unchecked "enable networking" checkbox where used to be proper connection info
<Artakha> in the connection settings window only the vpn tab is enabled, wired and wireless tabs are both grayed out and i can't access them
<Artakha> what could possibly be wrong here?
<mandoguit> Artakha:   maybe try typing    rfkill list all   in a terminal to see if anything is blocked
<Artakha> i'll go try that
<Artakha> it seems to be soft blocke
<Artakha> blocked, even
<lordievader> Artakha: To unblock: sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<Artakha> ah right
<Artakha> let's try, then
<roasted> hello!
<Artakha> well, so it's no longer soft blocked
<Artakha> however, it still is unable to configure the network
<Artakha> nothing changed
<mandoguit> Artakha:    ok make sure that nothing is blocking it and then typ    sudo ifconfig wlan0 up     and then try  iwconfig   and/or  ifconfig    etc       see if you pick up any local broadcasting wireless or get a network address
<Artakha> alright
<Kris_away> Anyone know how to toggle something tike "conference mode" in qassel so I can hide and show the leave/join messages?
<mandoguit> Kris_away:   don't use quassel but you may want to check out the following  http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages    Quassel
<mandoguit> Right click on the buffer -> Hide Events -> Joins, Parts, Quits...
<Kris_away> mandoguit: THanks, didn't notice that... now only if I could find where spell check is
<Artakha> beh, i cant figure how to make iwconfig enable the wlan0 interface
#kubuntu 2013-03-14
<typhoon_2099> !list
<ubottu> typhoon_2099: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<erythrean> I'm trying to install kubuntu onto my mac 10.4. I tried both the 32-bit and the mac iso's but the computer won't boot into either when I hold down C at startup.
<kadoban> is there some way i can make it so no internet will work at all unless i'm connected through my vpn?
<Kris_away> kadoban: Well, you could firewall yourself both ways and connect the vpn to a virtual network adapter which your programs would use to talk to the internet through the vpn.... however i've forgottenhow to do this lol
<kadoban> Kris_away: haha, hmm. well, maybe i'll google more and see
<Kris_away> Anyone know of a kde-ish theme for firefox?
<valorie> Kris_away: yes, there is something
<valorie> did you try the kubuntu-firefox-installer to install it?
<valorie> that's the only likely thing showing up in apt-cache search firefox*
<Kris_away> kubuntu firefox installer didn't work, so i just apt-getted it
<valorie> kde-config-gtk might help as well
<valorie> although that is all gtk apps
<Kris_away> that'll be useful for quite a few things
<qqqqqqqq_> what is the best linux distro ? ?
<Kris_away> whatever "just werks"
<valorie> kubuntu, of course!
<valorie> no matter what I've tried, I always return to kub satisfied
<qqqqqqqq_> what about linux pinguy os
<valorie> have not tried that
<valorie> to me, kub is the whole package, including wonderful community
<qqqqqqqq_> what is kub exactly?
<valorie> oops
<valorie> kub=short for Kubuntu
<Kris_away> Damnit, KDE is too customizable, I'm still playing with it... and knetwalk
<westyvw> updated flashplugin to day, apt-get upgrade. firefox now freezing anytime flash is called upon. anyone else?
<westyvw> reinstall AGAIN, and .... fixed. go figure
<Kris_away_> Which fglrx drivers work best with 77xx/78xx cards? fglrx or fglrx-updates
<uglyducky> How do I configure when KDE alerts me when my disk space is low?
<uglyducky> Forum link related to my problem: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=100802
<uglyducky> however, kreadconfig's output is blank, and has no manpage
<Kris_away_> I just have a widget that shows system stuff... when i disk is full it goes red
<lordievader> Good morning
<Kris_away_> When I'm using Windows I find the window snapping annoying... it doesn't work on multi-monitor edges and there's no 1/4 snaps...
<murthy> hello everyone
<momoe> ah
<momoe> did when freenote use nickserv and chanserv in a manner of fagservce at your serfffffffffff
<bazhang> momoe, thats not appropriate please stop
<momoe> oh, is this an offical channel or something?
<bazhang> yes
<momoe> oh well, fact is i installed kubuntu 12 10 and patched the kernel with grse 3.2.40 and lost my nvidia driver stability along the way and now my nvidia drivers aren't working in full effect mode
<momoe> kubuntu keeps telling me that i;\'ve got 21 effectes arent running... could not be.. but that was the case while i'm using OPENGL but xrander  was good enough to deal with 18 effects, and still are unable to load, any idea what'sd the beef between nvidia g9 and kubuntu?
<jman074> hey hey hey
<lordievader> Hey jman074, how are you today?
<jman074> good and you
<lordievader> jman074: Doing good, having a project failing, but further more I'm doing good :)
<jman074> quick question how do you force close a program in the terminal
<lordievader> jman074: ctrl+c? Or do you need something stronger?
<jman074> i know how you feel this java stuff is trying to get the best of me.. one sec let me c
<lordievader> jman074: hehe :P
<jman074> looks like i need something stronger
<lordievader> jman074: Well don't use "kill -9 -1", actual representation: http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/39647530743/kill-9-1
<lordievader> jman074: Do you know the process id?
<jman074> my web browser is whats froze up bad
<jman074> one sec
<jman074> yep got the id
<jman074> haha typed in top
<lordievader> jman074: Ok, does "kill <PID>" work, replace <PID> with the process id.
<jman074> so would it be kill-9<id>
<jman074> roger
<jman074> one sec
<lordievader> jman074: No
<lordievader> jman074: Not -9, that is what you use when all else fails... just "kill <PID>".
<jman074> hahahaha
<jman074> we got it
<jman074> so wanna here my new story
<jman074> lol
<jman074> brb
<alsitnetpc> Hallo our.....
<alsitnetpc> connectioned use..
<alsitnetpc> okay, here you...
<alsitnetpc> out end....
<jman074> whats up guess whos back.
<jman074> lordievader when you get a chance let me know what you think about this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<lordievader> jman074: Looks simple enough..
<jman074> well let me put it like this it is the only java system that runs my applet in my school work so far
<lordievader> jman074: Ok, so you're done, right?
<jman074> i don't know its loading the applets but when i try to take the test its taking forever to load. im not sure if its the server or the java :(
<lordievader> jman074: Does it work in Windows?
<jman074> um i dont have anyway to know that i don't have a windows os
<lordievader> jman074: Hmm, I keep Windows on my laptop for a few reasons, one is the compatibility with software that is needed for my school-work.
<jman074> :(
<jman074> how would i go about putting windows on this computer and could i use an external harddive to do it like a boot disk
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> jman074: Windows is quite a hassle to install after you've installed Linux. Perhaps it is indeed a better idea to try and fix java in linux.
<lordievader> jman074: Can you run a java application to see if java works?
<jman074> java is working
<jman074> so it seems.
<lordievader> jman074: And java in the browser also works?
<jman074> like i said now i don't know if the problems i am having now are java related or server related
<jman074> see im takin a test right now and its stuck on question three  and won't go to the next question
<jman074> when i load the class the java console pops up
<roasted> hello friends!
<jman074> well hello there
<Soru> Hello
<Soru> There's a way to not disconnect the wifi in a laptop whe closing it?
<lordievader> Hey Soru, how are you?
<Soru> Oh
<Soru> Greetings! :D
<roasted> oh hello hey hi :D
<Soru> So...
<Soru> There's a way to not disconnect the wifi in a laptop whe closing it?
<apachelogger> Soru: make it not go to sleep on lid-close
<apachelogger> other than that, no. when the system goes to sleep there is no way of retaining any connection of any sort
<Soru> apachelogger: Ok, I'm going to search where's the option
<Soru> Thank you, apachelogger
<apachelogger> hint: systemsettings power management
<Soru> Hahaha
<Soru> Thank you apachelogger xD
<roasted> Hello!
<Soru> Hello roasted :D
<roasted> I'm seeing that Homerun 0.2.1 was added to the Kubuntu Backports PPA, which I have on my Kubuntu 12.10 install. Thing is, Homerun won't upgrade from 0.1.1. Is there anything else I can check? I'm a little unsure of why it's not flagged as upgradeable.
<murthy> brb going to restart
<away> hello, I hav
<away> have a problem: the default browser keeps reverting to rekonq
<away> I've set it to firefox three times by now
<Okitain> away, is systemsettings saying so?
<BluesKaj> in system settings>default applications> default browser , away ?
<away> Okitain, yes. the weird thing is, I checked the default browser an hour ago and it was still fine
<away> yes BluesKaj, I change it from there but for some reason it reverts back
<Okitain> Can you work around it by saying "start links in appropriate mimetype" and switching that, in turn, to firefox?
<BluesKaj> away, try this in the terminal , sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser , then choose the one want to be default
<BluesKaj> away, it's expalined here , http://www.kabatology.com/09/16/how-to-set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/
<away> seems to be set to firefox now
<away> we'll see if it sticks
<thp_> good night
<lordievader> Be back later, going to get some food.
<lordievader> Back.
 * genii-around peeks at lordievader dinner plate
<jman074> lordievader
<lordievader> Good evening, jman074
<jman074> good evening how are things
<lordievader> jman074: Doing good, how about you?
<jman074> for once i am a satisfied ubuntu operator
<lordievader> jman074: Ow right you are running Ubuntu.. *Sigh* Live could be better you know...
<jman074> lol one step at a time
<jman074> i watched that video on youtube you sent me
<jman074> i was still in love with my brand os then
<jman074> like you i am intrigued at things i don't understand so till i get bored kubuntu will have to wait a couple months. lol
<jman074> dangit its always something lol
<jman074> i got a messaging and voip accounts screen froze on my desktop and ctrl c don't work and i cant find it in top
<lordievader> jman074: Is it a gui thing?
<jman074> whats gui
<lordievader> jman074: Graphical User Interface. I.e. not CLI (Command Line Interface)
<jman074> might be. i clicked on the envelope "messaging" on the tool bar, clicked chat and it wasn't what i wanted so clicked x and its stuck on the screen lol
<jman074> got it
<jman074> can't beat me lol
<genii-around> ctrl-alt-esc  , then put skull on offending window and click. Or hit esc again to cancel the kill window cursor
<jman074> thank you
<jman074> that command doesn't work on ubuntu does it. lol
<genii-around> It should, it's an old X keystroke
<lordievader> jman074: Simply restart lightdm :P Allways works. <-- not the best solution.
<jman074> what time is it there
<BluesKaj> jman074, where?
<mandoguit> half past the hair and quarter to the pimple here............
<genii-around> It's coffee o'clock
<lordievader> genii-around: For you it is allways coffee o'clock...
<BronySXiYL> Hey, I don't know if this is a Minecraft problem, a Java problem, or a LInux problem, but...
<wcw> snickers and tea here
 * BluesKaj wonders if  BronySXiYL will stick around long enough to finish his question
<BronySXiYL> I will...
<BronySXiYL> Just a bit scared.
<BluesKaj> or wait for an answer
<BronySXiYL> ?
<BluesKaj> if you do finally ask
<BronySXiYL> Okay...
<BronySXiYL> Well, it keeps crashing, so here's the log, the last parts convince me it's a Linux/Java problem.
<BronySXiYL> I'm running Java 7.
<BronySXiYL> Sorry, just need to start MC.
<BronySXiYL> Then I'll send a Pastebin link.
<BronySXiYL> Sorry it's taking a long time.
<BluesKaj> BronySXiYL, I probly can'y help you anyway , not a gamer and dunno much about java :( ...maybe someone else can
<BronySXiYL> Hm...
<BronySXiYL> Is there anyone who is fluent in Java here?
<BronySXiYL> Anyone?
<BluesKaj> you could ask in the #java support chat ,if there is one
<BronySXiYL> Ah.
<BronySXiYL> What network is it on?
<BronySXiYL> -_(\
<BluesKaj> it's on this server , but I think you need an invite , you can ask in #freenode what the procedure is to get one
<BronySXiYL> Ah.
<BronySXiYL> WAit.
<bazhang> !nickspam | IUAFSR
<ubottu> IUAFSR: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<IUAFSR> Sure.
<IUAFSR> Wait...
<IUAFSR> ...
<IUAFSR> WHich sergver is this?
<bazhang> IUAFSR, freenode
<IUAFSR> Ah.
<IUAFSR> I was trying to find a nick that I like.
<IUAFSR> ...
<IUAFSR> -_(\
<bazhang> IUAFSR, please stop that
<IUAFSR> IRC... Y u suck so much?!
<bazhang> IUAFSR, this is kubuntu support only, not chit chat
<IUAFSR> CAn I facehoof one more time.
<bazhang> !ot | IUAFSR
<ubottu> IUAFSR: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<IUAFSR> Oh my god...
<IUAFSR> The nick changes were for #freenode.
<IUAFSR> So let's just end this now.
<jman074> hey sorry im slow
<jman074> who was having the java problem
<yofel> IUAFSR if I traced the nick changes right
<IUAFSR> Me.
<jman074> what seems to be the problem again
<silvercord> hi
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<silvercord> just a test :)
<jacek_> Hello how to add irc channel hak5.org
<jacek_> best greetings from poland
<BluesKaj> jacek_, that looks like a server address , not a chat
<BluesKaj> try #hak5
<jacek_> YESSS. than You.. the misstyping # do the maginc.
<matty77> hi people im new
<lordievader> Hey matty77, how are you?
<matty77> not to bad and your self is this a chat or just for help
<lordievader> matty77: Doing good, yes this is a support channel, visit #kubuntu-offtopic for the more general chatter :)
<matty77> thanks ill do that nice meeting you
<reinhardrtraoul> check #111111 craciest binary secret channel ever!
<Riddell> ta da http://www.kubuntu.org/news/13.04-beta-1
<murthy> good night everyone
<silvercord> hi my package manager is missing a ton of software?
<calwig> what is a duplicate searching program?
<calwig> duplicity?
#kubuntu 2013-03-15
<dijonyummy> will dolphin ever get an option to configure file overwrite if size and/or date is the same? would be very nice
<len> My uncle is having a strange problem with Kmix.  If he clicks on the mix icon in the system try and trys to adjust the volume with the internal audio speaker volunme, nothing happens, BUT if he hits teh mixer button to bring up the full window and adjusts the exactly the same labeled slider in the full box, it works.
<len> Any ideas what would cause this?
<makis> hi
<makis> do you copy?
<makis> anyone?
<ddalley> Can someone help me with a networked printer set-up problem, please?
<aljosa> brightness is automatically changing every couple of seconds, any idea what could cause this? it looks pretty random
<katieskool> trimming the fat from a fresh install of Quantal, POLL: Quassel vs konversation...
<katieskool> Any opinions? quassel vs Konversation for IRC client
<katieskool> dead chan?
<lordievader> Good morning
<n8w> how do i enable syslog to console?
<lordievader> n8w: You want to read the syslog while it is generated? tail -f /var/log/syslog
<n8w> lordievader, ye thats a solution...but i was woderin about this line in the conf *.=notice;*.=warn       |/dev/xconsole
<lordievader> n8w: I would say it's a bad idea to only log to the console. You loose your archive/backlog...
<n8w> lordievader, not only to console...both
<n8w> lordievader, but then your solution is better
<n8w> lordievader, noo, your solution is exactly what i need...thx:)
<lordievader> n8w: No problem ;)
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Okay, lordievader!
<SudoSudoSudoSu> How do I find out what my graphics card model is?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> It's an ATI.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> I'm sure about that.
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Run (from a terminal): kdesudo jockey-kde
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Sure thing!
<SudoSudoSudoSu> There.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> I typeded it in.
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Hit enter...
<SudoSudoSudoSu> No drivers.
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Hmm, is it an old card?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> I don't know.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> How do I find out what model it is?
<n8w> ok here we go...things have started revealing...anyone knowin whats this: /USR/SBIN/CRON[15940]: (root) MAIL (mailed 17 bytes of output but got status 0x0001 ) ?
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: glxinfo|grep Open
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Sure.
<lordievader> n8w: Have gotten that for a while too, haven't seen it for a while in my logwatch. Unfortunately I have no idea what fixed it... :(
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Have to install mesa_drivers
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Should I?
<n8w> lordievader, but mailed to where?
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Ah glxinfo is not installed? Yes install the package it complains about.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Thanks! Wow, so good to be helped.
<lordievader> n8w: Perhaps to your root mail account, hold on a sec.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Wait.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> It was mesa_utils
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Sorry.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Should I install THAT?
<lordievader> n8w: This might work: sudo mail <- is there mail in there?
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Yes, glxinfo is inside that package.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> :D
<SudoSudoSudoSu> It can't locate the package.
<n8w> lordievader, i have got mail command... but mailq ...it says its empty
<n8w> lordievader, i have got not /etc/aliases
<lordievader> n8w: Hmm, I knew this was a very strange problem. Believe I googled it once without any success... I'm sorry but I cannot help you :(
<n8w> lordievader, k, thx anywai
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Ah.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> There!
<SudoSudoSudoSu> I put in a _ instead of a -
<SudoSudoSudoSu> It got up to:
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Setting up mesa-utils (8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2) ...
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Is that it?
<lordievader> Yes, SudoSudoSudoSu
<SudoSudoSudoSu> :D
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Thanks!
<SudoSudoSudoSu> It crashed... Agian.
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: What crashed? Minecraft? We are not even remotely close to having it working....
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Ah, it was Minecraft.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Sorry.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Carry on?
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: glxinfo|grep Open
<SudoSudoSudoSu> SSure.
<lordievader> Paste bin the output, SudoSudoSudoSu
<SudoSudoSudoSu> What output?
<palasso> the output on the terminal
<SudoSudoSudoSu> http://pastebin.com/FdJvF2Tr
<SudoSudoSudoSu> There.
<lordievader> Hmpff, fine. What does "lspci |grep VGA" give? SudoSudoSudoSu
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Let me see.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Hey... What DOES "Grep" do?
<lordievader> sebo: Searches through things.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Who's sebo?
<lordievader> sebo: Wrong directed answer... sorry ;)
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: ^
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Your card is ancient btw, 2004...
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Thanks!
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Oh my god...
<SudoSudoSudoSu> So...
<palasso> I know for sure that since 12.10 some GPUs (including 2004 cards) are considered legacy from the proprietary AMD driver so the open source one is used.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Wat
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: This driver you could install: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<lordievader> sebo: Could you keep it in channel, you'll probably get helped faster and your question might also help other people.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Sebo?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> WHo's Sebo?
<palasso> I think there might be a PPA or a nice guide on some blog I've seen before for installing the proprietary driver for legacy cards...
<lordievader> Relax SudoSudoSudoSu, there are more people in this channel. You are not the only one.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> It's gonna be a tarball, Isn't it.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Ugh, why does eveyone tell me to relax, I'm fine!
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Nope, .run file.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Good...?
<sebo> lordievader: ok. i hope that someone can help me
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Act that way... please.
<lordievader> sebo: Repeat the question ;)
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Well... What.
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Download the driver, make it executable, to be sure disable X, install driver, reboot.
<sebo> hi can you tell me how to do it? in update center i dont have notification that i have to update system
<SudoSudoSudoSu> It opens in Kae.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> *Kate
<palasso> SudoSudoSudoSu, what is the name of the file you just installed?
<palasso> *downloaded
<lordievader> sebo: Go to System Settings -> Application and System Notifications -> Other Notifications, is "Upgrade information" enabled?
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: You didn't make it executable..
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Hwo do I?
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: chmod a+x <driver-location>
<palasso> chmod +x I think
<SudoSudoSudoSu> ...
<sebo> lordievarder: yes
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Do I put in the file.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> As well?
<palasso> yes
<palasso> We want the permission change only to that file
<palasso> Not the entire folder
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Ah.
<lordievader> sebo: Ok, in the Manage Notification -> Event Source: System Notification -> is there an I before "Updates are available"?
<palasso> SudoSudoSudoSu, you can type the command you're abt to run here first just for proofreading
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Nah, it's fine.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> chmod a+x /home/(Not showing for privacy reasons)/Downloads/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run.part
<sebo> lordievader: yes
<palasso> SudoSudoSudoSu, see the ".part" thing? This means it hasn't been downloaded fully yet
<lordievader> sebo: Do you get a notification when you run "sudo apt-get update"?
<palasso> wait for a while and type "chmod a+x /home/(Not showing for privacy reasons)/Downloads/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run" when the download is finished and a file without the .part file is available
<palasso> SudoSudoSudoSu, also if you want you can use "~" instead of "/home/(Not showing for privacy reasons)"
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Thanks.
<palasso> That makes the command: "chmod a+x ~/Downloads/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run"
<SudoSudoSudoSu> chmod a+x ~/Downloads/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<palasso> yeap
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Wut nowh?
<palasso> Is the download finished?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Eeyup.
<palasso> Run the command
<SudoSudoSudoSu> I did.
<palasso> sudo sh  ~/Downloads/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<littlebit> hi people, I have a new thinkpad edge330 where i have installed kubuntu. in order to press F2, for example, i have to use the "Fn" button. The funtion buttons are reversed. How can I reverse the funtion buttons back?
<lordievader> It is advised to disable X before installing the driver...
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Infinite :D
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Oops.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Well, I'm running X.
<lordievader> littlebit: You could remap all the keys, but I think that will be a pain...
<lordievader> Hey murthy, how are you?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> -_(\(\(\(\(\(\
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Do you know how to get to a tty and use it?
<littlebit> lordivader: do you have a link where it is documented ?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Uh...
<murthy> hi lordievader how are you today, i am fine
<palasso> He won't be able to read us
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Isn't it Ctrl+something+Fwhatever?
<murthy> hello everyone
<lordievader> littlebit: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2008/09/15/faq-how-to-disableremap-a-keyboard-key-in-linux/
<palasso> SudoSudoSudoSu, in case you won't be available on IRC keep in mind in the end after the process is finished to do a "sudo aticonfig --initial -f"
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Thanks.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> SO, remind me how to get to a TTY?
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Is "Uh" a yes or a no?
<littlebit> lordievader: thank you
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Isn't it Ctrl+something+Fwhatever?
<lordievader> murthy: Doing good murthy, doing some web-development :)
<palasso> SudoSudoSudoSu, it's Ctrl+Alt+F1
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Thanks!
<palasso> And F6 to get back to the GUI if I remember correctly
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Hold on...
<SudoSudoSudoSu> No, It's F7
<lordievader> palasso: This isn't what you want, for all I know he has no idea what to do next once he gets to the tty1...
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Ok lets suppose you are in tty1, do you know how to disable X?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Nope.
<palasso> lordievader, isn't enough an sh then following the install process and then a aticonfig? Anyway I'm not that knowledgeable, you go ahead and help him.
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: As I thought, hold on, I'll write down the commands, write these down somewhere.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Okay.
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Are you running Kubuntu 12.10, or 12.04?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Uh...
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Let me check.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> 12.04
<lordievader> littlebit: No problem.
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: This should be correct: http://paste.kde.org/697340/
<sebo> lordievader: thanks command works :D
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Okay.
<lordievader> That wasn't the root of sebo's problem...
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Do you know a kde IRC client I can use in terminal?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> WAit... just IRC.
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: irssi.
<alse_> does anyone know how to generate 64 bit shell code to do buffer overflow?
<PrincessLuna> Hi, on KDE 4.10.1 sometimes the mouse cursor moves but I cannot click anything on plasma and rekonq. Clicking in everything else works. Any ideas?
<PrincessLuna> Forgot to mention, I meant click with a touchscreen
<PrincessLuna> Also it works sometimes but most of the times it is not functional
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<norok2> hi
<BluesKaj> hi norok2
<norok2> do you know if kubuntu is going to propose any gsoc project?
<BluesKaj> what is gsoc ...I'm not big on acronyms
<norok2> google summer of code
<RockApe> howdy
<RockApe> need some   help, my kubuntu laptop is timeing out and having connection reset errors
<BluesKaj> howdy RockApe, timing out during boot ?
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<RockApe> network issue when connecting to network
<RockApe> chrome, firefox, wget, etc
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<RockApe> also 12.04
<BluesKaj> RockApe, what's your network setup , wifi on home network or ?
<RockApe> even lan (wifi n)
<RockApe> cerowrt ap wndr3800
<RockApe> no ipv6
<BluesKaj> cerowrt ap wndr3800?
<BluesKaj> RockApe, have you checked the logs to see what's erroring out with your connection ?
<RockApe> http://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/cerowrt
<RockApe> which llogs
<BluesKaj>  look in /var/log/syslog
<RockApe> i just did 300mb of system updates :(, can i roll back
<RockApe> will look
<RockApe> shows my attempts to change between 2.4 & 5
<BluesKaj> RockApe, sorry i'm not familiar with OpenWrt , and i's not in the kubuntu repositories so technically it's not supported here
<BluesKaj> OpenWrt must have a support forum or chat of it's own , RockApe
<RockApe> that is my router
<BluesKaj> oops cerwrt then
<RockApe> still my router
<RockApe> cero wrt  is a qos version   of    openwrt
<RockApe> damn broken spacebar
<BluesKaj> yes but you're running proprietary software that isn't supported here , http://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/cerowrt/wiki
<RockApe> no other computer or android device has a problem
<BluesKaj> maybe #networking can help you
<RockApe> just kubuntu
<RockApe> never mind
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Firefox keeps crashing.
<gerson> hola
<SudoSudoSudoSu> ?? Who said hi?
<lordievader> Hey SudoSudoSudoSu, did you succeed in installing the driver?
<gerson> alguno habla epanol?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Sorry, I was out.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> 4 hours.
<lordievader> !spain| gerson
<palasso> lol
<ubottu> gerson: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<palasso> SudoSudoSudoSu, did the gpu driver work?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Haven't installed it!
<palasso> ohhh ok
<gerson> gracias
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Firefox keeps crashing.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Help?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Trying to read about SCP: Containment breach.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> #join kubuntu-offtopic
<palasso> I'd like to inform you that there is risk to this procedure that could make x.org not working properly
<BluesKaj> SudoSudoSudoSu, got kubuntu-restricted-extras installed ?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Don't know.
<BluesKaj> SudoSudoSudoSu, then do , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras , in a terminal
<SudoSudoSudoSu> I did.
<BluesKaj> when ?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Well, doing it.
<BluesKaj> FF might be crashing due to lack of flash and java
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Well, I have Flash installed, and OpenJDK 6.
<BluesKaj> SudoSudoSudoSu, try a differnt browser to test
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Sure.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> It works!
<SudoSudoSudoSu> But...
<SudoSudoSudoSu> What about the Minecraft problem?
<BluesKaj> wesupport minecraft here , sorry
<BluesKaj> don't
<SudoSudoSudoSu> I was given help by lordievader.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> It's not JUST Minecraft.
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Have you installed the driver?
<BluesKaj> running it in wine ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It seemed to me an OpenGL problem.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> I tried using it in wine,
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Had to install Java on WINE.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> So...
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Tried that.
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Can you answer my question please?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> What one?
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Oh.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Not yet.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> I was AFK.
<SudoSudoSudoSu> For 4 hours.
<lordievader> SudoSudoSudoSu: Well do so, it probably solves your problem. Last time we forgot to inform you, there are some risks. You might get stuck with a black-screen.
<BluesKaj> heh, probly needs mono and moonlight like some other windows/silverlignt
<palasso> SudoSudoSudoSu, if you want to play sth in WINE perhaps you should do your research on the web and look for support in the appropriate channels (WINE in that case)
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Sure.
<rowlo> hi everyone
<lordievader> Hey rowlo, how are you?
<rowlo> thx fine how are you?
<rowlo> I'm having trouble installing kubuntu 12.10 on a 2 year old machine
<rowlo> the live dvd just doesn't boot up
<rowlo> can anybody assist me with this?
<lordievader> rowlo: Have you checked the disc for errors?
<rowlo> I get to the boot loader menu, select my language and choose start kubuntu, then the system totally freezes after about 3 seconds
<rowlo> yup
<rowlo> no errors
<rowlo> screen stays black
<BluesKaj> did you run a md5sum on the dvd ?
<lordievader> rowlo: Perhaps it is an idea to use the 12.04 alternate cd.
<BluesKaj> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rowlo> ah, i was wondering why there is non for 12.10?
<rowlo> the md5 was find
<rowlo> fine
<rowlo> the alternate only exists for 12.04?
<palasso> for 12.04 or previous versions
<lordievader> rowlo: Yes, since 12.10 there is no longer an alternate cd.
<BluesKaj> that's really unfortunate , because I could use one
<BluesKaj> install 12.04 , rowlo , then , sudo do-release-upgrade to install 12.10 , make the upgrade to LTS only is turned off im muon
<BluesKaj> make sure
<rowlo> ok, will try that
<BluesKaj> if ubiquity has hardware recognition issues , then they have leaked back into other versions from the 13.04 bug , haven't seen that on 12.10
<BluesKaj> before
<rowlo> just double checked the md5, it's definitly ok
<BluesKaj> ok
<rowlo> well, i tried the linux mint live cd, which has a non quiete mode
<rowlo> there I could observe same freeze but could actually see where
<rowlo> booting froze after detection of my usb razer imperator mouse
<rowlo> so i unplugged it and booted again
<rowlo> then it frooze after setting up the RTC
<rowlo> so it seems more like a general linux issue to me
<BluesKaj> yeah mine froze after detecting my wireless KB and mouse , thenI tried with a wired KB and mouse , but it still froze at the same spot
<Torch> maybe booting with "nomodeset" helps?
<rowlo> torch: thx, will try that
<BluesKaj> rowlo, , Torch has a point try the F key options at the install & try kubuntu page
<rowlo> well tried the acpi stuff and one or two other options, but not the nomodeset
<BluesKaj> I tried that but it still wouldn't install btw , it got me to the dvd kubuntu desktop but the instll process still froxe FYI
<BluesKaj> froze
<rowlo> I'm already wondering how I got the 10.10 installed
<rowlo> my wife told this morning that I spent days until I made it ;-)
<rowlo> unfortunatly I don't remember what the problem was back then and how I solved that
<hundinderpfanne> hiho
<SudoSudoSudoSu> I need an invite to  #wine
<bazhang> SudoSudoSudoSu, its #winehq
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Ah, thanks!
<BluesKaj>  are you on a znc bouncer or is your nick isn't registered
<BluesKaj> not registered that is
<bstock> hello
<BluesKaj> #wine should still connect him to #winehq
<bazhang> nope
<BluesKaj> it does for me
<bazhang> if he's in #winehq , he'll get that message
<bstock> I have a freshly-configured install of Kubuntu on a VM, and I can't get JDK 7 installed. openjdk-6-jdk is in the repository, but openjdk-7-jdk can't be found in any repository. I've already run an update, to no avail.
<BluesKaj> bazhang, "BluesKaj #wine #winehq Forwarding to another channel"
<bstock> I'm a competent Linux user, but new to *buntu, and I've been struggling with this for a couple of hours now!
<bazhang> BluesKaj, I was in #winehq first, as was he, so we get the #wine need a channel invite when trying to join it subsequently
<BluesKaj> bstock, have you tried kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bstock> Is that a repo?
<palasso> bstock, if you want to look on what is on the repos a nice source is packages.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> bazhang, must be his client not connecting
<BluesKaj> bstock, no it's a package
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> bstock,^
<bstock> Ok, well I can see openjdk-7-jdk on the site palasso linked (packages.ubuntu.com) so why can't apt-get find it?
<palasso> let me check
<lordievader> bstock: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<bstock> The latest, I think. I'll give you a version # in a second
<BluesKaj> bstock, perhaps you have to enable the repositories needed in the package manager or in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bstock> 8.04.2
<palasso> It's very old version that's why.....
<bstock> uh oh, I must've downloaded an archive version instead...
<BluesKaj> no longer support I'm afraid
<palasso> It's from April 2008...
<bstock> I don't know how that happened...
<BluesKaj> the latest version 12.10
<lordievader> bstock: Well there you go ;)
<bstock> Ok, I see that now. I just downloaded the ISO yesterday...
<bstock> ugh, I see now. My University's mirrors are horribly obsolete
<palasso> bstock, the versions are YY.MM and releases are biannual every April and every October. That's why they're called 10.04, 10.10, 11.04, 11.10, 12.04, 12.10 and the next one will be 13.04
<bstock> Thanks for the help, and sorry to bother you for such a silly issue.
<BluesKaj> bstock, http://www.kubuntu.org/
<palasso> Also every two years an LTS release gets released
<palasso> 8.04, 10.04, 12.04 are LTS and 14.04 will be LTS
<bstock> Yeah, getting 12.10 now. I really enjoy the 100 mbit Uni speeds on campus but sometimes it bites you in the arse like this with outdated version.
<palasso> LTS stands for Long Term Support
<13WAARNZL> Help!
<13WAARNZL> I'm SUdoSudoSudoSu, but I'm suddenly 13WAARNZL!
<13WAARNZL> WHat's going on?
<13WAARNZL> Help!
<lordievader> 13WAARNZL: You've changed your nick?
<13WAARNZL> No.
<13WAARNZL> I restarted Kubuntu, and got this Nick.
<13WAARNZL> Out of nowhere.
<lordievader> 13WAARNZL: Odd anyhow usually you can change your nick with "/nick <new-nick>"
<arezey> 13WAARNZL, might have been due to some nickname collision
<13WAARNZL> DOesn't work.
<13WAARNZL> So.. How do I fix it?
<arezey> sudosudosudosu: No such nick/channel
<13WAARNZL> D:
<arezey> bah..
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Yay!
<arezey> oh there
<SudoSudoSudoSu> Finally!
<arezey> i've seen a case like that before though
<arezey> a ghost using the nick was on one server and wasn't on another
<arezey> so it desynced a little
<arezey> not on this network though
<StephenS> lol Im on lubuntu
<StephenS> LUBUNTU
<bazhang> StephenS, try #lubuntu
<StephenS> Im on ubuntu
<StephenS> so whys that
<StephenS> ping pong
<BluesKaj> kubuntu uses the kde desktop , ubuntu uses unity/gnome
<bazhang> StephenS, this channel is support only not chit chat
<StephenS> what lubuntu use?
<bazhang> lxde/openbox
<bazhang> !lubuntu > StephenS
<ubottu> StephenS, please see my private message
<thechef> If you were to leave Ubuntu, because Canonical had incompatible plans, would you go for Debian directly?
<bazhang> thechef, thats not on topic for a support channel
<bazhang> thechef, #kubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<thechef> sorry
<heoyea> go windows
<enrique> spanish
<bazhang> !es | enrique
<ubottu> enrique: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<toString> hi
<toString> is there a kubuntu live iso?
<toString> i can't find it on the site
<bazhang> on kubuntu.org ?
<toString> yes
<toString> but i probably got the answer
<toString> ""The Desktop install CD image contains a graphical installer as well as a live session of Ubuntu, that runs directly off your computer memory and the install media without installing anything to hard-disk""
<toString> from ubuntu.com faq
<toString> it's the same for kubuntu, isn't it?
<LeeJunFan> Are there libreoffice packages somewhere (PPA) that include the kde integration packages?
<LeeJunFan> libreoffice 4.0.x that is.
#kubuntu 2013-03-16
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm having a little trouble with a dell laptop touchpad.
<ovidiu-florin> hey lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> I'm tired but feeling great
<ovidiu-florin> I've learned Qmake, Autotools, and now I'm learning CMake
<ovidiu-florin> I've learned some of how KDE works, fixed a Jovie bug...
<ovidiu-florin> slowly but getting there
<lordievader> Sounds good :)
<nova_> The other day there was an update to Muon..ever since then I can't get Muon Update Manager to install any updates.  It lists them but won't actually install them.  Does anyone know what I should do to fix it?
<goodtime> you can install the ubuntu software center nova_ and you might be able to update it that way
<goodtime> look in muon software center nova_
<goodtime> install it and apt-get update then might work
<nova_> thanks.  I'm really looking to fix muon rather than install an alternative though.  I'm tempted to just reinstall it but I don't know if that would be problematic.
<nova_> im able to aupdate with apt in a terminal for now
<goodtime> hang on i know some peps in another irc server that might have the answer nova_
<nova_> awesome ty
<nova_> I thought I should ask here because it did seem to happen after a recent update to muon programs
<goodtime> makes sence
<goodtime> hang on
<nova_> kk
<goodtime> hmmm no answer
<nova_> thanks for trying
<goodtime> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<goodtime> might work thoe
<nova_> yeah i can install updates using the terminal no problem...its jsut muon that can't seem to install them now..it looks like it is..then it doesn't.
<nova_> im tempted to remove and reinstall muon.
<nova_> i dont know if that would take out apt though
<goodtime> that sounds dangerous nova_
<goodtime> heh i would just reinstall the whole os befor i did that
<nova_> woah...that seems pretty drastic
<goodtime> id back stuff first
<goodtime> backup*
<goodtime> yeah id partition the hdd , backup everything i wanted and reinstall
<goodtime> but thats prob what you need
<goodtime> not i meen
<goodtime> that prob not
<nova_> muon is part of the KDE package isnt it?
<goodtime> yes it is
<goodtime> still debian based though
<nova_> i removed and reinstalled muon with apt..ill have to wait for an update to become available to see if it helped
<nova_> nothing terrible happened though
<roasted> does muon have a "base"?
<goodtime> ok good
<roasted> I never heard of it prior to going to KDE a few weeks ago. I always wondered if it was forked off of something else.
<goodtime> yeah debian roasted
<roasted> Muon is in Debian??
<goodtime> were all piggybacking off debian
<roasted> well, yeah, but that's the *buntu base.
<roasted> I meant Muon Package Manager/Muon Software Center.
<goodtime> yes
<goodtime> it kinda has tobe
<roasted> but again, I'm talking about MUON alone.
<roasted> Not Ubuntu, Kubuntu, etc.
<goodtime> look anything with apt is debian basicaly
<roasted> we are clearly not on the same page.
<roasted> at all.
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> sorry
<roasted> all good :)
<goodtime> :)
<goodtime> sound like something i should do some research on
<goodtime> heh google reader is dead
<goodtime> http://pinboard.in/u:guardiantech/b:a7383bba3acf
<nova_> roasted: heres the history of muon from the author http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/
<goodtime> nice nova_
<nova_> have to say its the only thing ive ever not been able to find a wikipedia page about
<goodtime> me niether
<nova_> I think it's only as old as about 2010 though
<goodtime> neither*
<goodtime> http://ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com/DistUpgradeFetcherKDE-py-and-muon-td5013293.html
<Anubis> hi. i'm receiving thos message: /tmp/(...):no space left on device.
<Anubis> this is the output of df -H: overflow   1.1M  1.1M  0 100% /tmp
<tsimpson> seems very odd to have a 1.1MB /tmp
<Anubis> yes
<Anubis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618542/
<tsimpson> Anubis: maybe it has to do with your root being (near) full?
<Anubis> tsimpson: i think you are right.
<tsimpson> seems that if you have less than 1000KB on /, then you get an tmpfs on /tmp
<Anubis> tsimpson: thank you. i moved some data from / partition and now it's working
<tsimpson> good to hear
<Syria> Hello there, In the downloads page of firefox when I click on the installed filed in order I get a message telling to choose which program should run this file, Usually an mp3 file will be played by the media player automatically.
<test>  Hi there, I updated from Quantal to Raring and I can't log into KDE anmyore. It just crashes xserver
<valorie> test, but you are able to log into ubuntu?
<test> valorie: I don't have gnome installed
<valorie> so you are reporting via another computer
<valorie> just trying to clarify is all
<test> yes, I do
<valorie> Syria: depends; you may lack the necessary codec
<Syria> valorie:  My system is up to date.
<valorie> oops, I mean: you can set that in your FF settings
<Syria> valorie:  I mean that I always install the latest updates.
<test> Syria: mp3 is a proprietary codec that doesn't come included by default
<valorie> sorry, was responding to a question you didn't ask
<valorie> Syria: do you have "kubuntu-restricted-extras" installed?
<valorie> that usually pulls in all necessary codecs
<valorie> they can't be included be default because of some proprietary laws
<valorie> (stupid ones IMO....._
<valorie> )
<Syria> valorie:  Mp3 files are just an example, I get the same problem with any file that I try to launch, doc files for example.
<test> copyright law... nor prorietary laws :)
<Syria> Yes kubuntu-restricted-extras are installed anyway.
<valorie> well, once you set that, you can click "always use this for this type of file"
<valorie> and it won't ask you again
<valorie> but yes, I've always found that annoying in FF
<valorie> it's been doing that for years, even in Windows
<valorie> back in the Dark Ages when I used win
<Syria> valorie: The problem is that all types of files will be launched in the program that I have choosen, In my case Genview.
<valorie> as I said, you can set that in advance then
<Syria> How can I do this ?
<valorie> Edit > Preferences
<Syria> valorie:  In the application tab right? But I don't see all the formats that I usually download, DEB packages for example.
<valorie> how would FF do anything with Deb packages?
<valorie> beyond putting them in the folder you designate
<Syria> valorie: Launch it using the package installer? Also I can't find PDF or DOC formats
<valorie> well, if you are loading FF modules, that should be handled elsewhere, through their own browser for add-ons, etc.
<valorie> hmm, maybe FF finally has a built-in pdf reader
<valorie> dunno
<valorie> I'm going more and more to chromium these days
<valorie> while continuing to try out Konqueror and Rekonq of course
<valorie> :-)
<Syria> Using chrome would solve the problem, But I am more comfortable with FF dunno why.
<valorie> I was with ya until recently
<valorie> and I've used it as my primary browser since browsers began
<valorie> which seems forever ago
<valorie> <--- old
<lordievader> Good morning
<spawn57> weird, one of the packages from the kernel failed to install
<Linusnewb> hi all
<lordievader> Hello Linusnewb, how are you?
<Linusnewb> fine thanks lordievader and you
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Doing good, trying to solve a mysql+bash problem.
<Linusnewb> I have a little prob with my internet connection
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Could you give some details? Perhaps we can help ;)
<Linusnewb> I have test some dns servers and changed /etc resolv.conf then /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf /etc/dhcp3/dhcclient.conf the lst hast not aconf fie so I copied :D
<Linusnewb> now my internet connection is not working anymore
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Most of those files are dynamically generated, why don't you use the network manager?
<Linusnewb> I have googled and there was some documantation about resolv.conf and dhcclient
<Linusnewb> I have wrote the orginal back but network manager says it's connected but still it is not
<Linusnewb> how can I fix this yet
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Do you get a reply if you run the command "nslookup google.com"?
<Linusnewb> I don't know I'm here yet via livecd online
<lordievader> Linusnewb: And you are connected using only DHCP?
<Linusnewb> is a laptop and I don't have a 2nd OS on it
<Linusnewb> I am connected with network-manager but don't know how
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Hmm, if you didn't change anything it's DHCP. So why do you want/need to change those settings?
<Linusnewb> I have wrote in google to change dns server cause some sites in my country is under restrict
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Then you should change the dns settings in the network manager.
<Linusnewb> and on google I have read that networkmanager don't use dns server as defalt only as second server
<lordievader> Linusnewb: I don't know where you read that, but the network manager works fine for dns-overrides.
<Linusnewb> so I have set it as first but I have wrote the same ans take # that as argument
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Do you know how to change the dns in the network manager?
<Linusnewb> on gui yes
<Linusnewb> mange connections
<Linusnewb> what can I do now to get an internet connection on my system on hd?
<lordievader> Linusnewb: In this screenshot you change the Method to 'Automatic (DHCP) addresses only' and then you fill in your dns settings: http://imagebin.org/250494
<Linusnewb> lordievader it is on automatic dhcp on gui I've seen internet connection but is still not working Im not be able to connect google or e-mails or something else
<lordievader> Linusnewb: There is a difference between 'Automatic (DHCP)' and 'Automatic (DHCP) addresses only', the second allow you to specify your own dns.
<Linusnewb> hmm ok I taste it do you have another tip for me yet any console essages what I can look for?
<lordievader> Linusnewb: The nslookup is quite usefull for dns problems.
<Linusnewb> ok thanks but I'm still thinking is not a dns prob maybe a bug cause I have changed resolv.conf and dhcclient.conf and destroy any automatic on it
<lordievader> Linusnewb: I told you (the file also tells you), to not edit the resolv.conf file because it will be generated automatically. This is not a bug.
<Linusnewb> ok I restart and test  it I'll be back in 5 minutes
<Sorush> hi Ihave the same problem
<Sorush> I have a problem /home/Sorush/bin/rm: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<lordievader> Sorush: What are you trying to do exatly? Delete a file?
<Sorush> no I'm trying to do apt-get install lordievaderbut I get that error
<Sorush> I was chaning the chmod and chown of the home folder and that happened
<lordievader> Sorush: Do what did you change the permissions of your home folder?
<lordievader> To what*
<Sorush> 775
<Sorush> sudo chmod 775 /home
<Sorush> sudo chmod 775 -R /home
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Sorush> hi
<lordievader> Sorush: Hmm, that doesn't sound to bad, could you pastebin the exact apt-get error please.
<Linusnewb> hi all I'm back via livecd
<Linusnewb> it's not workin :(
<BluesKaj> Linusnewb, that doesn't tell us much , what's not working ?
<BluesKaj> give some details
<Linusnewb> My Network manager tells I'm coccencted... but is no internet connection
<Linusnewb> connected..
<BluesKaj> Linusnewb, and what kind of connection , ethernet cable or wifi ?
<Linusnewb> wifi
<Linusnewb> it has work before I have changed /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<Linusnewb> bt the I put my old script back but is not work anymore
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Did you change the dns settings in the way I told you?
<Linusnewb> yes lordievader
<BluesKaj> Linusnewb, run this in the konsole , sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ,then this , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<lordievader> Linusnewb: And that didn't work?
<Linusnewb> no lordievader is the same
<Sorush> lordievader: its here http://paste.kde.org/697964/
<Linusnewb> blueskaj I must test it but I must restart my laptop cause I'm here withlive cd
<Linusnewb> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up? is up an argument?
<BluesKaj> Linusnewb,ok , but the old script should go in ,  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base, if you're running 12.10 , it writes to /etc/resolv.conf now
<lordievader> Sorush: Seems the libksieveui4 is corrupted, time to clean the cache.
<lordievader> Sorush: sudo apt-get clean
<Sorush> lordievader: I get this errrror
<Sorush> /home/Sorush/bin/rm: 1: /home/Sorush/bin/rm: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<BluesKaj> Linusnewb, same goes for your dns nameserver IPs
<Linusnewb> I have deleted the servers
<lordievader> Sorush: Very odd error. Try "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*" and see if apt-get works after that.
<BluesKaj> Linusnewb, ok , they aren't necessary anyway , let your ISP determine them automatically
<Linusnewb> but I don't know what I have make as last argument for resolv.conf chattr +a or +i argument but I dont have a nameserver on it
<Linusnewb> in livecd is by default nameserver 127.0.1.1 or something else
<BluesKaj> yes
<Linusnewb> by my hd is no nameserver there anymore
<Linusnewb> what is default argument for resolv.conf chattr +ai or -ai?
<BluesKaj> Linusnewb, sorry , I'm not familiar with that , try both to see which one works
<Guest91567> ciao
<BluesKaj> hello
<Sorush> lordievader: I still get the same error
<Sorush> /home/Sorush/bin/rm: 1: /home/Sorush/bin/rm: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Guest91567> come si cambia nick?
<BluesKaj> !it | Guest91567
<ubottu> Guest91567: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Vito> marco__: basta fare /nick nuovonick però occhio che questo è il canale internazionale, quello italiano è #ubuntu-it anche se non è specifico per kde
<BluesKaj> !it | marco__
<ubottu> marco__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<marco__> ok
<Vito> BluesKaj: I already gave him a longer explanation ;)
<BluesKaj> Vito, yes i noticed , thanks :)
<Vito> yw BluesKaj
<lordievader> Sorush: Yes really strange error, starting to think that a reinstall is a good idea... Google doesn't help either... :(
<BluesKaj> at least he didn't do a !list , like a lot of Italian users do
<Vito> yep BluesKaj for a lot of people here irc means filesharing .___.
<Sorush> lordievader: you mean reinstalling kubuntu
<BluesKaj> they think this is a file sharing server
<Vito> Italians love to share files :D
<Sorush> Vito: Mafia?
<lordievader> Sorush: Most unfortunately, yes.
<BluesKaj> yeah , but why do they think 'buntu id file sharing , Vito ?
<BluesKaj> is
<Vito> Sorush:  I hardly believe torrent is a mafia ;)
<Sorush> lordievader: shoot
<Vito> BluesKaj: actually I see many users popping-up in #wikipedia-it and many other Wikimedia-related channels I manage
<Sorush> I think thats off topic.. I just trolled sorry.. yes I agree
<Vito> I think they simply join random irc channels
<Vito> though some of the older Italian irc platforms are really full of sharing bots
<Sorush> what can I do I don't want to reinsatll kubuntu from scratch
<Vito> while I never saw any of them here on freenode
<lordievader> Sorush: Hold on, could it be a pre-inst script that is faulty. Can you install other packages?
<lordievader> Vito: This topic is more suited for #kubuntu-offtopic.
<lordievader> Sorush: It might be that you first have to remove the libksieveui4 package.
<Vito> it's already gone lordievader
<Sorush> hi
<Sorush> lordievader: I have removed it with dpkg and now apt-get install -f works
<lordievader> Sorush: Hmm, than it it probably an error with the package.
<phoenix_> всем привет
<lordievader> !ru | phoenix_
<ubottu> phoenix_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<phoenix_> join #ubuntu-ru
<xixor> Howdy y'all.  Just did an update, and it seems to be stuck doing: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-26-generic.  I've tried a sudo dpkg --configure -a, but it stays stuck at the same process.  Anyone have any suggestions?  I don't want to leave this box in an unbootable state
<DarthFrog> xixor:  It's unlikely that it'll be unbootable.  You should be able to select an older kernel to boot at the GRUB screen.
<mandoguit> xixor:   if you have a static sized /boot check to make sure there is enough space to process new kernels.   If you have several older kernels stilled installed, you can free up space by deleting them (via Synaptic)....  just leave the one kernel installed previously and the one that you are currently using.
<amingv> xixor: 'sudo update-initramfs -u -v' might help you see where it's getting stuck, too.
<Criten> Hey Guys! I upgraded to 13.04 a few months ago and my wifi hasn't been working since then. is this a known problem? My friend said he had to do something to get it working but I can't figure it out
<Criten> I can see wireless networks but it won't connect to anything
<DarthFrog> Criten:  Support for 13.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<Criten> Thanks DarthFrog
<xixor> amingv: sudo update-initramfs -u -v  seemed to run fine
<xixor> mandoguit: I'm not sure if my /boot is a static size or not.  df -h doesn't suggest that I have a separate /boot partition
<HollowMan> my kubuntu constantly freezes :\ dont know what to do
<DarthFrog> xixor: Then you should be OK.  Does the correct initrd.img file exist in /boot for the new kernel?
<DarthFrog> xixor: then is your root partition full?
<DarthFrog> HollowMan:  Does it run OK from LiveCD?
<mandoguit> xixor:  doesn't sound like the /boot size is the problem then
<xixor> DarthFrog: yes, I think the initrd image is there, root has lots of space
<DarthFrog> xixor:  Then /boot has lots of space.
<DarthFrog> xixor:  Sounds like you're good to go.
<HollowMan> DarthFrog: no, I installed it from a USB stick, and it froze during the installation
<xixor> yeah... strange.  It looks like running update-initramfs on it's own outside of the dpkg-configure process was what got it working
<DarthFrog> HollowMan:  Did you verify that your boot image installed correctly on the USB stick?
<HollowMan> DarthFrog: i tried to reinstall it, and it went fine, but now it keeps freezing for now reason
<HollowMan> *no reason
<DarthFrog> HollowMan:  What video card do you have?
<HollowMan> DarthFrog: yes, I checked the md5sum of the iso file, and then I used unetbootin
<HollowMan> DarthFrog: nVidia GT6600
<xixor> DarthFrog, mandoguit, amingv : thanks for the help, seems to be cleared up
<DarthFrog> HollowMan:  Which video drivers are you using?
<mandoguit> xixor:  good to hear :)
<HollowMan> DarthFrog: the default ones from the installation
<DarthFrog> HollowMan:  Those will be the nouveau drivers.  You could try installing the proprietary nvidia drivers or reverting to VESA, to see if that resolves the issue.
<HollowMan> DarthFrog: i will try that, thanks for your help
<amingv> xixor: cool :)
<DarthFrog> HollowMan:  "sudo jockey-kde" will help you with the nvidia driver installation.  Don't forget to run nvidia-xconfig after installation before rebooting.
<HollowMan> DarthFrog: now i can't even log in, it freezes at the inicial screen, so I tried to reinstall kubuntu and it freezes in the middle of the installation process
<HollowMan> :s
<murthy> hello everyone
<DarthFrog> HollowMan: You've got a hardware issue, it sounds like.
<HollowMan> DarthFrog: thanks anyway
<DarthFrog> Good luck.
<HollowMan> DarthFrog: now I'm running the Live USB and it seems fine, but I dont know why it freezes during the install, any gess?
<DarthFrog> HollowMan:  Sorry, no, nothing other than I suspect a hardwarre problem.
<HollowMan> DarthFrog: ok, I wil try to reinstall it one more time, hope this time works
<DarthFrog> HollowMan:  Check that everthing is properly seated and connected in your machine.
<HollowMan> DarthFrog: by the way, how can I know wich driver is currently in use for each componet?
<DarthFrog> use the "lsmod" command.   You might want to pipe it through "more", though: i.e. "lsmod | more"
<mandoguit> fwiw,  if you use    less   instead of  more   you can pageup/pagedown
<DarthFrog> mandoguit:  Less is an excellent pager.  It's the one I usually use.
<kristjan> hi, how can i share my internet connection kubuntu 12.10
<kristjan> i have a internet stick and i need to create wifi hotspot
<lordievader> kristjan: This might help you: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu_Precise_Network_Management#Network_Interfaces_Bridging
<qqqqqqqq> LINUX PINGUY OS IS THE BEST UBUNTU DISTROOOOOOOO GIVE IT A TRYYYYYYYYYY
<murthy> qqqqqqqq: thanks will try
<krabador> then people, what's the keyborad shortcut to run browser, on 12.04?
<lordievader> krabador: I believe there is none predefined, you can set your own though: System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures
<krabador> lordievader, because i need to load a browser, during the kubuntu installation
<krabador> krabador, a friend of mine are installinh kubuntu 12.04 and it's stopped, during installation process
<lordievader> krabador: alt+f2 -> rekonq?
<krabador> i need to let him to send me a screenshot
<krabador> lordievader, ok
<krabador> is the semi-loaded kde, in the installation process, disable to load other apps?
<lordievader> krabador: I'm sorry what do you mean? Perhaps it is an idea to direct your friend to this irc-channel.
<krabador> lordievader, it's completely non english...
<murthy> lordievader: he is asking if the current install session blocks other apps from running
<lordievader> Hmm I see. What option did you choose in the first menu, "Try Kubuntu" or "Install Kubuntu", krabador?
<krabador> lordievader, yes, i told him to restart, and to run with "try"
<lordievader> krabador: There you should be able to start rekonq, I'm not sure if this is possible from the Install Kubuntu too, it should be since the release notes open in rekonq... Probably the procedure to open rekonq changes.
<krabador> lordievader, yes, it's probably impossible
<krabador> lordievader, thanx for the helpo
<krabador> *help
<lordievader> krabador: What is impossible?
<krabador> lordievader, to load reconq from installation process, not in "try"
<lordievader> krabador: I beg to differ. The release notes are opened in rekonq. Probably if you go to the tty set your screen variable and then launch rekonq it will work too.
<murthy> krabador: are you there>
<krabador> murthy, yes, tell me all
<murthy> krabador:  press ctrl+alt+f1, the screen will change to a tty there try running "DISPLAY=:0 rekonq"
<krabador> murthy, great
<murthy> krabador:  to switch back press ctrl+alt+f7, if that doesn't work try ctrl+alt+f8
<krabador> murthy, yes i know tty stuff, but i don't know about "DISPLAY=:0 rekonq"
<krabador> great
<murthy> worked?
#kubuntu 2013-03-17
<chica> ha fresh install
<goodtime> now to get the touchscreen working
<goodtime> this wine install seems tobe stuck idle
<goodtime>  END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE
<goodtime> its showing me this and it wont let me out!
<goodtime> i think its installing its a fairly large file
<goodtime> hmmm
<goodtime> its like the install took over my terminal
<goodtime> man
<BluesKaj> goodtime, wth are you doing ?
<goodtime> installing wine
<goodtime> or trying to lol
<BluesKaj> alright
<goodtime> this is stupid
<goodtime> im affraid to close it
<BluesKaj> what's it doing ...nothing ?
<goodtime> yeah it idle
<jmichaelx> question: would there possibly be any way to disable ALL KDE popup notification?
<goodtime> it's*
<goodtime> yes
<BluesKaj> popup where ?
<jmichaelx> anywhere.... i want all of them gone
<BluesKaj> notification?
<goodtime> systemsettings jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> do you not know what a notification is?
<jmichaelx> goodtime: where?
<goodtime> i just kill all or most
<jmichaelx> goodtime: how? i have found no way to kill all of them
<goodtime> theres many in differnt places in system settings jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> i know that. as far as i know, there is no way to disable all of them. if there is, i'd like to find out how
<goodtime> look in apperance
<goodtime> window decorations
<jmichaelx> goodtime: i would not be asking here, if that were all that it took]
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, sys settings>notifications> other notifications , checkout the options boxes ther
<goodtime> andaffects
<goodtime> and *affects
<goodtime> this might be some server issue
<goodtime> idk
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i have combed all through those settings off and on the past several years, and cannot find a way to disable all of them... i could be missing something
<jmichaelx> i wish there were a simple way to shut every last one of them off
<goodtime> yeah i think this wine install is botched
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, the system tray in the panel has some settings that can be modded , like the "entries list
<goodtime> the prob is if i just close it i wont be able to install anything nor will i be able to update
<goodtime> that a big prob
<goodtime> heh its too late i think anyhow
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i want systray notifications, it is the popups i want to kill
<goodtime> yeah it will alway be running in the background now oh god
<goodtime> and this is a fresh install lol
<BluesKaj> goodtime, if you close the terminal before wine's finished installing then run , sudo dpkg --configure -a in the terminal , then run , sudo apt-get -f install
<goodtime> ty BluesKaj
<goodtime> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<goodtime> i told you it was a big prob lol
<goodtime> anyother ideas
<goodtime> now i just hate wine lol
<goodtime> and windows even more than ever
<goodtime> im affraid if i reboot the same will happen
<BluesKaj> close the terminal of course , then open it again, then do , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<goodtime> wow ok
<goodtime> ty BluesKaj you the best
<BluesKaj> goodtime, I keep a text file of common commands handy for these situations
<BluesKaj> anyone using Linux should ...the command line is a great tool
<goodtime> its the best
<goodtime> good idea ill save the commands and title them
<goodtime> ty BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yup , goodtime just use a heading for the particular problem/issue
<goodtime> i owe you one BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hehenp goodtime , that's why we're here
<BluesKaj> <--old lab guy , expreience is a great teacher
<BluesKaj> hey monkeyjuice
<monkeyjuice> hey
<roasted> Any of you folks using Icon Task Manager? I notice with my received IMs that need attention they're coming up with a red triangle, which is dark and harder to see than the blue triangle I had before. I have no idea what I did that changed the color, but I can't seem to figure it out. Any insight?
<nabalzs> Hello everyone! May I ask a question? I tried to install Google Chrome on kubuntu (other gtk apps like Imagewriter and Unetbootin), and Qapt appeared, I clicked on install, and it said that it was succesful, but I couldn't find none of the programs I installed (which is gtk). I tried both 12.04 and 12.10. :(
<nabalzs> ello everyone! May I ask a question? I tried to install Google Chrome on kubuntu (other gtk apps like Imagewriter and Unetbootin), and Qapt appeared, I clicked on install, and it said that it was succesful, but I couldn't find none of the programs I installed (which is gtk). I tried both 12.04 and 12.10. :( What should I do?
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> Hi! I tried both kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10, and I do like the improvements to dolphin and software center, but I also like the... LTS-ness of 12.04. So, why doesn't dolphin and other stuff, in 12.04, get updated to the new versions used by 12.10? And if I update them myself, will I lose out on any of said LTS-ness? I am slightly lost :)
<valorie> I think the term you are searching for is backported
 * valorie is testing 13.04 betas right now
<valorie> if you like 12.10, use it for a month or two, then update to 13.04
<valorie> and you'll have the latest and greatest, and stil have stability
 * valorie > to bed
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> what if I... just update dolphin?
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> or maybe even the whole KDE desktop, hm hm.. :/
<plank> Hi, I have 4 virtual desktops. How can i change layout of widgets on each desktop separately
<lordievader> Good morning
<Magz> jjojo
<plank> hey
<lordievader> Hey Magz, plank. How are you two?
<plank> can i change layout of widgets on each desktop separately?
<Linusnewb> hi all
<Drqshine> hi
<lordievader> Hey Linusnewb, Drqshine
<Linusnewb> hi all
<lordievader> Welcome back Linusnewb
<Linusnewb> thank you lordievader
<Linusnewb> my internet connection doesn't work till 2 days and I have new idea :))
<Linusnewb> if I extract from live cd resolv.conf resolvconf folder dhcp folder and dhcp3 folder and also nertworkmanager folder in my system?? make it any overwrite files?
<lordievader> Linusnewb: I had someone else in another channel with a similair problem, changing the /etc/resolv.conf/resolv.conf.d/base file or the /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf file fixed the problem for him.
<Linusnewb> lordie has he extract the files from cd or reconfigured?
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Reconfigured.
<lordievader> Linusnewb: If I'm not mistaken, the live-cd points to localhost for dns in the resolv.conf file.
<avihay> I'm stunned by how far my distrust of muon goes
<Linusnewb> lordievader I'm online thank you
<Linusnewb> it has works :D
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Yayy :D
<Linusnewb> I have extract /etc/dhcpclient folder and /etc/resolvconv folder and /run/resolvconf folder bu first disabled network manager for not owerwriting then reboot and start
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Linusnewb> maybe useful for other people with same probs the scripts in livecd 12.10 works fine without any editing
<Linusnewb> hi blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hi Linusnewb
<BluesKaj> Linusnewb, how's your wifi ?
<krabador> hi people, on kubuntu 12.04 installation, when i chose "manual" it don't let me chose partition
<BluesKaj> krabador, make sure click on the partition text , not in the space following
<Linusnewb> it works yet blueskaj
<BluesKaj> Linusnewb, good
<xixor> sup
<lordievader> Hey xixor
<westmi>  Had to install updates today.I schedule them to happen every 2 weeks.so, as usual, adobe wants extra password to update.I grabbed the keyboard, looked at the screen to start typing, and I get a message, saying I did not get to it fast enough,and it will be reported.I instaintly wanted ti kill.
<westmi> <westmi> to kill
<westmi> now I got no flash
<lordievader> westmi: Since when does flashplugin-installer require an additional password?
<westmi> idk how long this has been going on
<lordievader> westmi: It was a bit of sarcasm... The package flasplugin-installer should not ask for a password. Do you have some system-policy or something?
<westmi> heh
<lordievader> westmi: How are you installing/updating anyway?
<westmi> I installed kubuntu about 2 months ago, and since then it has asked me every time updates come in, once for the update, then one again for flash
<lordievader> Muon?
<westmi> I schedule the updates every 2 weeks
<westmi> I'm really frustrated.everything worked properly before the update, and since some message says I did not put the password in fast enough, I got no flash.
<westmi> this aint right
<lordievader> westmi: What ain't right is that the flash updates asks for the password again, what updater are you using?
<westmi> kubuntu
<westmi> the one that comes with kubuntu
<lordievader> westmi: That is the distro, are you using Muon or apt-get or something to update your system?
<lordievader> westmi: Gui updater?
<westmi> yep
<westmi> gui
<westmi> the one that is doing the updating....I did not change it...so it has to be the default one?
<lordievader> westmi: Hmm, odd. See if apt-get also asks for another password: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<krabador> can i resize and create partition, on the partition editor during kubuntu installation?
<lordievader> krabador: Yes, you can ;)
<westmi> yep, it asked for a password again, and then it did it (i assume, cause it looks like it did)
<westmi> apt-get update
<westmi> I did not do apt get upgrade
<clesio> o
<lordievader> westmi: It asked once or twice?
<westmi> once
<lordievader> westmi: That is normal, for the sudo you need a password.
<westmi> yep
<westmi> doesn't tell me why flash is *&^%$ up
<westmi> so how do I re install flash?
<lordievader> westmi: No, it doesn't.. strange. Not sure if it will work but you might remove flash and reinstall it again.
<lordievader> westmi: It might be simply the flashplugin-installer package, but that might just as well be a meta package.
<westmi> well, it is all fishy...I would see a notice to install updates, and I would click on the icon in the bottom bar, to install. It would ask for a pass, I would then provide it.
<lordievader> westmi: Again, does it ask once or twice?
<westmi> It started downloading, then installing.Then it will ask for my pass again
<westmi> and that was when I did not provide it fast enough, and now no flash
<lordievader> westmi: So before downloading it asks for your password and before installing?
<OerHeks> that is correct, once for downloading, and once for install. typing your pass does depend on time
<westmi> it asked for it before downloading, and then again while installing
<westmi> not before installing, during the install
<westmi> seems to be the adobe update
<cojack> some one know any repo that I can update qt up to 4.8.4?
<westmi> had a list of updates, because I scheduled the updates to go every 2 weeks
<lordievader> OerHeks: Doesn't Muon just issue apt-get upgrade? <- only asks once for the password.
<westmi> I'm pretty sure it asked for the password again when it was on the flash updae
<westmi> *update
<westmi> when I did not provide the pass fast enough, it gave me a silly message that I wan't fast enough, and it would be reported
<westmi> *wasn't
<OerHeks> never seen that, not fast enough ...\
<westmi> me eather
<westmi> seems really silly
<OerHeks> just re-install, in this time you told us twice, you could have done it
<lordievader> Hehehe
<westmi> so how do I re install?
<OerHeks> muon > select flashplugin installer > reinstall
<OerHeks> restart your browser after that
<westmi> heh.works now thanks
<roasted> hello friends
<westmi> going to remember that
<ed23467654> hi can somebody help me, my system came with libre office 3, today I tried reinstalling and it reinstalled to 3 again even though version 4 is available now, tried manually downloadind and installinng but that didnt work
<roasted> Any of you folks using Icon Task Manager? I notice with my received IMs that need attention they're coming up with a red triangle, which is dark and harder to see than the blue triangle I had before. I have no idea what I did that changed the color, but I can't seem to figure it out. Any insight?
<e_t_> ed23467654: LibreOffice 4 is available upstream, but it hasn't been added to the Ubuntu repos yet. Wait for 13.04 and it'll be there. Or you could look for a PPA. If you did the manual install, it's put in a different install path which I don't recall, but it doesn't replace the system-installed version.
<Linusnewb> ehm new question what is IPv6?
<Linusnewb> :))
<e_t_> Linusnewb: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6
<Linusnewb> can anyone set dns adresses on networkmanager gui cause I'm still can't...
<Linusnewb> IPv6 don't let me choose point for adresses
<e_t_> Did you set the method to Automatic (addresses only) ?
<Linusnewb> yes
<Linusnewb> I mean for example 8.8.8.8 but no access to seting points on the gui it seems like this only 8888
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Are you using Ipv6? 8.8.8.8 is an ipv4 address.
<lordievader> Linusnewb: The ipv6 address is: 2001:4860:4860::8888
<Linusnewb> oh sorry ok... I have seen that yet thanks
<jjeronimo> how do you restart kde wallet ?
<jjeronimo> mine is not working
<jjeronimo> if I reboot it's fixed
<jjeronimo> tired of rebooting
<jEhrichs> kquitapp kwalletd
<jEhrichs> kwalletd
<jEhrichs> could work
<jjeronimo> jEhrichs,  thx but it's the same as closing the window
<riccardone> Hi all
<jjeronimo> jEhrichs, sorry, it works, thanks allot!
<jjeronimo> a lot*
<Riccardone> !ver
<jjeronimo> !ver
<roasted> anybody know of a way to make the top screen menubar show up on the top edge even if you have a top justified panel?
<BluesKaj> roasted, do you mean the kicker?
<BluesKaj> roasted, the kmenu ?
<roasted> BluesKaj: no
<roasted> BluesKaj: I have KDE laid out like Unity, so I have a panel at the top of the screen. If I use the "top screen menubar" feature, it doesn't go to the very top of the screen because the panel is there.
<BluesKaj> roasted, can you add it as a widget in the top panel, try, menubar, in the add widget search
<roasted> BluesKaj: I don't think it is a widget. It's a setting within system settings.
<roasted> BluesKaj: yeah, just looked - not a widget
<BluesKaj> it works in my panel , altho it'son the bottom
<roasted> BluesKaj: right
<roasted> BluesKaj: move the panel to the top and it won't
<BluesKaj> weird
<roasted> BluesKaj: it doesn't obey the screen edge vs the panel.
<BluesKaj> the panel position shouldn't matter
<roasted> it does
<roasted> if it's on the top, the top screen menubar doesn't fly
<roasted> http://ompldr.org/vaHF4Nw/topmenubar2.png http://ompldr.org/vaHF4Ng/topmenubar1.png
<roasted> I have a transparent panel at the top.
<BluesKaj> ok ,well ,I'm m not a top panel user, so i haven't encountered the problem
<roasted> right
<roasted> I get that
<roasted> thanks
<murthy> hello everyone
<roasted> hello
<BluesKaj> roasted, what about reseting the screen edges in sys settings> workspace behaviour?
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi, how are you today :)
<roasted> BluesKaj: I'm not sure I understand what you're asking, as the screen edges have nothing to do with what I'm having issues with.
<BluesKaj> fine murthy
<BluesKaj> roasted, are you sure ?
<roasted> BluesKaj: uh. yes. I am quite positive.
<roasted> unless you know something I don't about screen edges
<BluesKaj> roasted,, not really < ijust leave at the upper left default
<BluesKaj> leave it
<roasted> I changed mine to the upper right, as I use a panel on the left side
<ubuntu____> help me
<lordievader> What is your problem, ubuntu____?
<ubuntu____> very very problems
<lordievader> !ask | ubuntu____
<ubottu> ubuntu____: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu____> kde and kde sc what
<ubuntu____> dsddddddddddddfffffffffffffffrtvvvvvvfee
<Evil_Galith> ya qqu'un
<ubuntu____> hobilik
<ubuntu____> pilikçi teyze
<lordievader> ubuntu____: Where are you from? Perhaps there is a support channel in your language.
<ubuntu____> kopernikos talatesişfr
<ubuntu____> lordievader where are you from
<lordievader> !tr | ubuntu____
<ubottu> ubuntu____: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<lordievader> There you go ;)
<ubuntu____> not understand
<lordievader> ubuntu____: You are from turkey right?
<ubuntu____> not turkey africa
<DarthFrog> ubuntu____: What is your preferred language?
<ubuntu____> frogi
<DarthFrog> Is that French?
<lordievader> Hmm, the whois on your ip claims turkey.. oh well.
<ubuntu____> ip clamims ?
<lordievader> ubuntu____: Never mind, can you answer DarthFrog's question?
<murthy> ubuntu____: language?
<murthy> BluesKaj: i have removed my nvidia card due to the cold boot issues and now because of that high cpu usage when playing videos. My cpu is p4 ht and the internal gpu is intel gma x4500, my cpu is around 50% when playing 1080p videos
<murthy> BluesKaj: i think i have installed the necessary drivers
<murthy> BluesKaj: am i missing something or its the default cpu usage that we can expect from the internal gpu?
<So1aris> Hi, can somebody assist me with an issue I'm having with Thunderbird in Kubuntu? (I'm also in mozilla's thunderbird channel waiting for a respose)
<DarthFrog> murthy:  The nvidia card would have provided VDPAU if you were using the proprietary nvidia drivers, which would have off-loaded much of the processing from the CPU to the GPU.   1080p would require quite a bit of processing power without it.
<BluesKaj> murthy, in a word , yes , onboard gpus don't have much dedicated memory so the cpu load can become quite high , but 50% is actually quite good for HD video
<murthy> DarthFrog:  ya the nvidia card is performing well but i have cold boot issues with it. BluesKaj, thats sad, i think o got fooled by the specs that said it can play 720p, never thought it will be like this
<BluesKaj> Nvidia cards have a setting , for taking more of the load than the default setting , maximum performance in the power mizer optiom ,but it doesn't hold on a reboot
<murthy> BluesKaj: is there way to make grub reboot automatically to get a warmboot?
<So1aris> Does anybody else here use Mozilla Thunderbird?
<murthy> So1aris: I don't use thunderbird but i can try to help if you say the problem
<BluesKaj> murthy, if by choosing a reboot in the leave dialog , then yes, I guess that's warm boot ..not sure what you mean otherwise
<So1aris> murthy: Well, I'm trying to add a second account in thunderbird. The problem is that (and this has only occurred in Kubuntu so far), when I go into my account manager, and press the "Account Actions" button, it should give me options to add an account.
<So1aris> But something is wrong. The button seems to be dead
<So1aris> I click on it, and it doesn't do anything.
<So1aris> I can't find a forum thread online where someone else is having this issue
<murthy> BluesKaj: my requirement is , grub should restart the system when it finds its a coold boot
<murthy> BluesKaj: *cold
<DarthFrog> So1aris:  I run Tbird.  I'll have a look-see.
<murthy> BluesKaj: is thunderbird a gtk app?
<BluesKaj> So1aris, look in the t-bird , where you email address is located , click on it and you'll see the "create account" option
<BluesKaj> just above your inbox
<DarthFrog> So1aris:  Edit/Account Settings/Account Actions/Add Mail Account works for me.
<BluesKaj> sorry murthy , i really don't understand what you mean , is grub not appearing when boot up ?
<So1aris> well, this is interesting... it is working now. the only thing i changed was the app's skin. lol
<DarthFrog> murthy:  You're being not clear at all.
<So1aris> okay, well it seems to be fine now. if anyone else has this same issue, my guess is that it was probably gtk or something.
<murthy> BluesKaj: i want grub to restart my computer when i start my computer for the first time in the morning
<DarthFrog> murthy:  You press the Power button and GRUB comes up, right?
<murthy> DarthFrog: YA
<murthy> oops
<DarthFrog> It's  been powered down overnight?
<murthy> DarthFrog: ya
<murthy> DarthFrog: ya
<DarthFrog> How do you want to change this behaviour?
<So1aris> I do have another curious question though... do any of you use skype? And if you do, are the notification sounds all screwed up for you?
<murthy> DarthFrog: my gpu works only in a warm boot, tell me a solution by using grub
<BluesKaj> I think grub must be set to 0 secs timeout
<jEhrichs> So1aris: works like a charm here
<murthy> BluesKaj: it is
<DarthFrog> murthy:  Press CTL-ALT-Del.
<murthy> DarthFrog: i want to automate that
<BluesKaj> muthy then set it to greater than 0
<BluesKaj> murthy,^
<DarthFrog> murthy:  How is GRUB supposed to know how it was invoked?
<DarthFrog> murthy: If you could automate it, you'd just go into a perpetual cycle of rebooting.
<murthy> BluesKaj: the current settings for the grub is it doesn't have the timeout value so it stays till i select the operating system, so since my gpu doesn't work in cool boot, when i start my computer in the morning the screen is balck but the grub is running which i can't see and i just blindly press ctrl+alt+del to restart to get a warm boot and i see the grub
<DarthFrog> Kind of like setting your default runlevel to 6. :-)
<So1aris> For me, when I hear skype's notifications, it's really distorted for some reason. Any reason this could be?
<murthy> DarthFrog: i think i saw somewhere that there is a way linux can provide the cold/warm boot info
<BluesKaj> murthy, set this line to the number of secs that grub will appear, GRUB_TIMEOUT=X (number)
<DarthFrog> murthy:  Have you checked your BIOS settings for video?
<DarthFrog> murthy:  But if you don't boot into Linux, how can it provide the info?
<DarthFrog> or is it something flagged at shutdown?
<murthy> DarthFrog: ya, BluesKaj, that will be more a headache, since it will boot automatically to the default os after the set timeout
<murthy> DarthFrog: sorry, i mean grub has a way to identifying the boot type?
<BluesKaj> murthy, ok one question , do you see grub ?
<murthy> BluesKaj: ya
<murthy> oops
<murthy> BluesKaj: wait
<murthy> BluesKaj: for the first time?
<DarthFrog> murthy: Personally, if it isn't an improper BIOS setting, I wouldn't find having to press CTL-ALT-Del much of a chore.  Mind you, I also only shut off my computer when I'm going out of town. :-)
<BluesKaj> ok, I assumed from your questions that grub didn't appear , sorry
<murthy> BluesKaj: for the first time, no , after reboot , yes
<BluesKaj> then your bios is still set to the pci card that removed, murthy
<murthy> DarthFrog: but i dont have a choice, the power suppy here is worst 2 hrs of power cut everyday
<murthy> BluesKaj: no it is set to "use internal gpu when no pcie is detected"
<DarthFrog> murthy:  Where is here?   And do you mean the power company cuts off power?
<murthy> DarthFrog: yep , India
<DarthFrog> Seriously not fun!
<BluesKaj> yes, that's common in the sub continent, including sri lanka
<murthy> DarthFrog: its like going into child birth daily
<DarthFrog> That must screw up a lot of folks file systems.
<murthy> DarthFrog:  no ups adds to that fun
<DarthFrog> I'll bet.
<murthy> BluesKaj: its been like this for the past 2 yrs
<DarthFrog> Is the power shut-off predictable?
<BluesKaj> UPSs are pricey tho
<murthy> DarthFrog: ya, scheduled
<murthy> BluesKaj: very much priced and lot of duplicates
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  In murthy's case, it sounds like a necessity.
<BluesKaj> yup
<murthy> soon ops going to kick us
<DarthFrog> Let's take this to off-topic.
<BluesKaj> we used them in my lab worplace back in the 80s when the integrators we ran needed to be protected
<murthy> So1aris: i just installed thunderbird, checking
<progician> hello folks. I'm having a bit of a trouble with a 2 display setup. I have a vga connected monitor and an lg tv on hdmi. time to time when I turn on the tv, the display manager doesn't pick it up
<progician> the tv shows no-input, and I have to switch resolution, and back to get it to 1920x1080 in Righ-of layout
<So1aris> question: after downloading and putting in vpn credentials in the network manager, how do you start using the vpn itself?
<So1aris> oh, nevermind, just found it
<progician> I figure this has something to do with the suspend-to-hdd perhaps
<murthy> progician: please wait here till someone sees your question and helps you
<thechef> I want to upload my contacts to owncloud, so I move them to an owncloud addressbook in KAddressbook - but I don't see my contacts on the web now. I only see the contacts I add manually.
<murthy> !new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<murthy> thechef: have you tried asking in #kde ?
<thechef> murthy: will do so
<solaris_> so, I'm running apps in wine, and I want to change the wine window theme. But for some reason, it doesn't seem to work. I'm trying to use the ubuntu Ambience theme in it. It's in the list and I switch to it, but all that happens is it flashes and then stays with the windows theme.
<lordievader> solaris_: Perhaps the people over in #winehq know?
<murthy> lordievader: me try?
<solaris_> ah ok. ill check with them. thanks
<murthy> solaris_: me help?
<lordievader> murthy: What?
<murthy> lordievader: shall i try and help him?
<murthy> solaris_: did you change the theme in wine configuration dialog?
<lordievader> murthy: Sure go ahead, I know virtually nothing about wine...
<solaris_> murthy: yes
<murthy> lordievader: thats very good, we have to abandon it and erase it
<murthy> solaris_:  you mean in wine configuration -> desktop integration ->  theme?
<murthy> lordievader: no more windows stuff
<solaris_> murthy: right, that's the one
<murthy> solaris_:  you have some themes listed there?
<solaris_> i have the ambience theme which I installed there, yes.
<murthy> solaris_: let me try myself
<murthy> solaris_: how did you install the theme?
<solaris_> hold on
<solaris_> i just tried it again and it applied this time. (lol! one of those days where something doesn't work until you ask help with it. O.o )
<solaris_> ive since restarted my system since the last time i had tried it though so that's probably what it was
<murthy> solaris_: it happens for me all the time :) particularly after i call the repair man
<solaris_> lol
<solaris_> you've still been more help than the other channels. they've all been pretty dead today.
<solaris_> nobody active in #thunderbird or #winehq
<murthy> solaris_:  here too, people are at coffee break, that's the reason for inactivity ;)
<solaris_> ahh, i see
<solaris_> btw, i forget how you properly reply back to an individual.
<lordievader> It's weekend..
<murthy> solaris_: thank you
<solaris_> do you just type their name with the : by it or do you use a slash command?
<BluesKaj> solaris_, start the first few letters of the ncick then use the tab key to finish
<BluesKaj> err nick :)
<solaris_> murthy: ahh i see
<solaris_> ok cool
<murthy> solaris_: you are new to linux?
<solaris_> murthy: Not very new. probably lower intermediate skill
<solaris_> murthy: im still sitting on ubuntu spins. maybe one day i'll explore off into mint, debian, maybe even build an arch.
<murthy> solaris_:  cool, we have an #kubuntu-offtopic channel, come there when you find time and we can get to know us all, more activity there than here :D
<solaris_> cool ok :)
<ls> merhaba
<murthy> me off to bed, good night all
<valorie> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<valorie> !quiet
<valorie> hmmm
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> please help me with a vote on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/875075
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 848164 in NetworkManager "duplicate for #875075 Auto connect to 3G network only works after manually enabling mobile broadband after modem inserted/bootup/resume" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ovidiu-florin> sorry, here's the original bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/848164
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 848164 in NetworkManager "Auto connect to 3G network only works after manually enabling mobile broadband after modem inserted/bootup/resume" [Medium,Confirmed]
<raul> hello all
#kubuntu 2014-03-10
<SmashStack> how do you set the font for the virtual console on startup?
<Guest57363> hi.  I'm using kubuntu 14.04 beta.  It looks like it's not as easy now to add things like Adobe Flash & libdvdcss2 to Kubuntu.  Is there a repo i can add?  Thanks.
<SmashStack> Guest57363: should just be sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest57363> SmashStack; ok, thanks.  i'll try that.
<SmashStack> the DVD thing needs some extra steps. there is an ubuntu wiki page on it. google should get you there pretty quickly
<Guest57363> ah, so it is a little more tricky than before.  good to know.
<tsimpson> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tsimpson> first link
<Guest57363> wow, some research is required.  ok, thanks.
<SmashStack> tsimpson: is there a list of those commands somewhere?
<tsimpson> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tsimpson> first link :)
<Guest57363> ok
<SmashStack> awesome. thank you, good sir
<Guest57363> "E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Guest57363> i'll try later when i have more time to read up on this.  thanks everybody :)>
<tsimpson> make sure you have multivese enabled in the software properties
<tsimpson> "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multivese)" check box
<Guest57363>  (multivese)" check box  <--- in synaptic?
<Guest57363> i didn't find it
<Guest57363> tsimpson
<Guest57363> or muon?
<tsimpson> Guest57363: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu should help
<Guest57363> tsimpson: thanks.
<wiktor> siema szkodnik
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lordievader> This might be interesting for other ipad/iphone users: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/ios7-ipad-iphone-ubuntu-trust?utm_source=feedly&utm_reader=feedly&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ios7-ipad-iphone-ubuntu-trust
<kyfella> user@computer:~$ python
<kyfella> Python 2.6.7 (r267:88850, Oct 30 2013, 23:25:06)
<kyfella> [GCC 4.8.1] on linux3
<kyfella> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<kyfella> >>> import gtk
<kyfella> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kyfella>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<kyfella> ImportError: No module named gtk
<kyfella> >>>
<kyfella> anyone have any ideas on this one?  I have installed The Saucy Salamander (current stable release) GTK+ 3.4 series, gir1.2-gtk-3.0_3.8.6-0ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb (165.5 KiB)
<kyfella> 3.8.6-0ubuntu3.1
<kyfella> Can anyone give me a clue?
<lordievader> kyfella: You'll probably have more luck in #ubuntu, here in Kubuntu we mainly work with Qt. Though I think you miss some kind of pygtk package.
<kyfella> i will check over there
<lordievader> kyfella: python-gtk2 for example, but I don't know for sure.
<kyfella> hi Lordie, I tried multiple attempts at that
<kyfella> the darn thing is about stubborn.  I went over to the #ubuntu channel, but they were clueless
<kyfella> anyone in here successful in getting bleachbit to actually work in 13.10 saucy?
<kyfella> that is why I am asking the ? about the python gtk
<lordievader> kyfella: Hmm there is a channel #pygtk here on Freenode, they might know (if there is anyone on that channel), else you might try #python.
<kyfella> awesome idea.  let me go check
<Firestarter> Is the 64bit latest release much different than the LTS release
<ikonia> yes
<Firestarter> ikonia: Is it safe to use the latest release?
<ikonia> 13.10 or 14.04 ?
<Firestarter> ikonia: 13.10
<mydogsnameisrudy> Firestarter:  just wondering what your using right now?
<ikonia> Firestarter: 13.10 is stable, however you may want to keep in mind it's support time lines
<Firestarter> mydogsnameisrudy: Kubuntu 10 something but I am going to be installing on a new laptop.
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu 10 is a bit old unless it's 10.04 LTS
<Firestarter> mydogsnameisrudy: So 12.04 LTS is probably best?
<miraiE> why rekonq is omitted from 14.04?
<genii> !info rekonq trusty
<ubottu> rekonq (source: rekonq): KDE web browser based on Webkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 5004 kB, installed size 8735 kB
<genii> miraiE: The bot indicates that it is not omitted
<miraiE> I mean it's not installed by default
<miraiE> so everyone prefers firefox to rekonq right now
<SmashStack> most people either use FF or chrome/ium
<miraiE> yes, actually so do I
<miraiE> maybe I am too fanatic of Qt
<SmashStack> rekonq is KDE dependent, is it not?
<SmashStack> I ran a Qt-only gentoo installation for a while. it was somewhat simplistic, but it was pretty awesome
<SmashStack> I wonder what qt-razor is doing nowadays
<lacktchou> J'essai d'installer inxi et je n'y arrive pas. Je travaille avec kubuntu 13.04 LTS.
<lordievader> !french| lacktchou
<ubottu> lacktchou: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lacktchou> Bonjour. J'essaie d'installer inxi mais je n'y arrive pas. Je travaille avec kubuntu 13.04 LTS.  J'ai lu pas mal sur le site de inxi. J'ai fait un sudo apt-get install inxi mais sans succès. Voici ce que retourne bash: apt-cache search inxi  apt-cache search inxi
<lacktchou> lacktchou@ibm:~$ sudo apt-get install inxi
<lacktchou> [sudo] password for lacktchou:
<lacktchou> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<lacktchou> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances
<lacktchou> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<lacktchou> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet inxi
<lacktchou> lacktchou@ibm:~$ inxi
<lacktchou> inxi : commande introuvable
<lacktchou> lacktchou@ibm:~$  apt-cache search inxi
<lacktchou> lacktchou@ibm:~$ sudo  apt-cache search inxi
<lacktchou> lacktchou@ibm:~$ sudo apt-cache search inxi
<lacktchou> lacktchou@ibm:~$ apt-get install inxi
<lacktchou> E: Impossible d'ouvrir le fichier verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission non accordée)
<lacktchou> E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Avez-vous les privilèges du superutilisateur ?
<lacktchou> lacktchou@ibm:~$ sudo apt-get install inxi
<lacktchou> [sudo] password for lacktchou:
<lordievader> !french | lacktchou
<ubottu> lacktchou: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lacktchou> E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<lacktchou> E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Il est possible qu'un autre processus l'utilise.
<lacktchou> lacktchou@ibm:~$ sudo apt-get install inxi
<lordievader> Also don't flood
<lacktchou> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<lacktchou> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances
<lacktchou> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<lacktchou> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet inxi
<lordievader> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lacktchou> lacktchou@ibm:~$ ^C
<lacktchou> lacktchou@ibm:~$ sudo apt-get install gawk
<lacktchou> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<lacktchou> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances
<lacktchou> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<lacktchou> Les paquets suivants ont été installés automatiquement et ne sont plus nécessaires :
<lacktchou>   linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic-pae linux-headers-3.2.0-58
<tsimpson> lacktchou: don't paste to the channel, use a paste service
<BluesKaj> some ppl can't take "non" for an answer :)
<miraiE> is there another way to install language pack out of locale settings?
<tsimpson> miraiE: you can install the package manually, for instance language-pack-kde-ru
<lordievader> Hmm, about the link I posted earlier about the ipad 'fix' don't install the package. It breaks upower, upower depends on libimobiledevice4. Upower is responsible for your laptop brightness settings etc, not really something you want to break.
<Tracking> What are you talking about
<lordievader> Tracking: If you connect an ipad to an Ubuntu machine it asks if you trust the host machine. If you say yes it will ask again, and again, and again. This afternoon I read of a 'fix'. Did more damage than good.
<Tracking> Lets connect to the offtopic server
<Tracking> Oh by the way you never told me
<Tracking> the link
<Tracking> Bye bye
<CyberAssassin> Anybody having issues launching Google Chrome in KDE 13.10?
<CyberAssassin> err
<CyberAssassin> Kubuntu 13.10*
<lordievader> CyberAssassin: The beta of Chrome launches fine here. (Not sure how recent the beta is, let me check)
<lordievader> Version: 34.0.1847.45-1
<CyberAssassin> Thanks, I installed Google Chrome Stable last night. First time I opened it it ran fine.
<CyberAssassin> After closing it, it won't open at all.
<CyberAssassin> It acts like it's going to, but won't.
<lordievader> CyberAssassin: Have you tried opening it from a terminal, might give you a clue on what the problem is.
<CyberAssassin> Just did that, missing a dependency. Not sure why I didn't try that first.
<CyberAssassin> works now, thanks lordievader
<lordievader> CyberAssassin: \o/
<CyberAssassin> Okay I love kubuntu. It runs so much smoother than Unity on this old netbook.
<lordievader> \o/
<shadeslayer> CyberAssassin: yay
<shadeslayer> CyberAssassin: anything to improve in 14.04?
<CyberAssassin> Not that I can see, but the little Desktop thing is a tad irritating. Nothing I'm going to gripe over though.
<shadeslayer> desktop thing?
<shadeslayer> show desktop?
<CyberAssassin> It's a little tab I can move around the desktop that says "Desktop"
<CyberAssassin> If I click on it it says "Add Panel, Add Widgets, etc."
<dougiel> lordievader, is there a way to make the manual ip stay through a reboot?
<lordievader> dougiel: Edit /etc/network/interfaces to a static ip.
<dougl> lordievader, that gives me no network? ifconfig shows eth1with no address and I have no access to the network
<CyberAssassin> dougl: what are you trying to do?
<dougl> make my 14.04 boot with 192.168.0.103 as the address CyberAssassin can you help?
<CyberAssassin> ethernet or wireless?
<dougl> ethernet
<CyberAssassin> ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.103 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<CyberAssassin> That *should* work ^
<dougl> but does not survive a reboot
<CyberAssassin> If you want that to persist through reboot add it to a startup script.
<dougl> I did it does not do the 'sudo'
<apb1963> I have a window... it won't let me minimize it.  kubuntu 12.04  Any ideas?   It's in all of my virtual desktops for some reason (this is "normal").
<dougl> CyberAssassin, where do I put it so it gets executed with root privleges?
<CyberAssassin> Before you try that, what do you have in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<CyberAssassin> On a side note, why doesn't kubuntu come with vim preinstalled?
<CyberAssassin> Why include nano and not vim?
<CyberAssassin> I suppose one could make the same argument about emacs.
<dougl> CyberAssassin, what you told me to put in there... we playing games here?
<CyberAssassin> *headdesk*
<dougl> same
<saiarcot895> Is the main/default/offical/preferred theme of Kubuntu Air or Oxygen?
<CyberAssassin> dougl: PM
<dougl> CyberAssassin, on that link makes my attempts full circle....
<dougl> can you manually specify an ip address in 14.04?
#kubuntu 2014-03-11
<dbritos> Hello
<Beryl> I installed 14.04, everything works, but muon/discover is bunny as usual... and so is synaptic. Are there any other package manager GUIS?
<roney> there's apper
<Beryl> 5 minutes and apper hasn't crashed, amazing
<c2tarun> Hi
<c2tarun> should I install Kubuntu 12.04 or wait for 14.04? My laptop configuration is 3GB RAM 1GB ATI 5xxx graphic card. I heard that KDE in 14.04 is lighter and faster than KDE in 12.04
<Beryl> c2tarun: I'm running 14.04, seems fine so far
<Beryl> Open source drivers for 5000 series has improved a lot
<c2tarun> Beryl, what wifi card are you using?
<Beryl> c2tarun: A shitty Qualcomm Atheros
<Beryl> works just as bad on windows
<c2tarun> mine is Broadcom (even shittier)
<Beryl> Mine was $7 :)
 * c2tarun funny thing, my windows 7 show BSOD on very first day of my laptop and since then I am using linux (this was summer of 2011)
<c2tarun> Beryl, I think I am going to give it a try :)
<c2tarun> thanks
<Beryl> c2tarun: let me find link to iso
<Beryl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<c2tarun> thanks a lot :)
<Beryl> nice and fresh
<jay__> can anyone help me set up switchable graphics kubuntu 14.2
<Mystery_Man> hey guys
<lordievader> Hey Mystery_Man
<Mystery_Man> How u doing today?
<Mystery_Man> I have a bit of an issue today...switched from ubuntu to kubuntu
<lordievader> Mystery_Man: Doing good here, thanks. How about you?
<Mystery_Man> using evolution email client
<Mystery_Man> good just a bit tired
<lordievader> !pm | Mystery_Man
<ubottu> Mystery_Man: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yossarianuk> is kde 4.13 still looking like its going to used for 14.04 ?
<Riddell> yossarianuk: yes I'm packaging it now
<yossarianuk> cool !
<yossarianuk> theregister mentioned the wrong version yesterday,,,,
<Riddell> shrug, tabloid rag :)
<yossarianuk> 4.12 is very nice (using it in kubuntu+arch) 4.13 i'm sure will be that bit better......
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, newer isn't always better in my experience :)
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: since kde 4.0 every version has been better than the last.
<yossarianuk> just that bit more refined.
<BluesKaj> frankly yossarianuk I haven't noticed a lot of difference for many versions now, but i'm an ordinary user
 * monkeyjuice would not call BluesKaj ordinary ;)
<yossarianuk> well in the 4.0 - 4.2 there were a ton of stability fixes.
<yossarianuk> since then just little usability improvements - kin perormance improvements in 4.10.
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2012/09/performance-improvements-in-kwin-4-9-2-and-4-10/
<yossarianuk> *kwin*
<yossarianuk> hence - every version being better than previous.
<yossarianuk> opensource should work that way imo.... personally I would like kubuntu's desktop to be rolling release (on a stable core.)
<BluesKaj> that's being considered, or was discussed for a while
<yossarianuk> Well I have arch for that I guess.
<ikonia> isn't that what the PPA is ?
<ikonia> the same kubuntu release + later desktop ?
<BluesKaj> arch didn't do much for me despite all the talk about how great it is
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: its just a way to have the latest software all the time.
<yossarianuk> I found it more stable (and newer packages) than Debian sid...
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, that's fine , if you feel the need :)
<yossarianuk> When you hear about some new existing package in the opensource world you normally can access that package the same day - with debian yo may have to wait 3 - 6 years.
<yossarianuk> kubuntu 6 - 12 month.
<yossarianuk> with arch its the same night....
<yossarianuk> but anyway i guess that's offtopic...
<yossarianuk> although sometimes its actually easier to keep an opensource package up to date on windows than it is on some distros (ubuntu/kubuntu included.) and that is wrong...
<yossarianuk> (not that I use windows)
<dougl> morning BluesKaj you around?
<BluesKaj> windows has it's uses, and virtualbox works well on this laptop at least because of it's larger memory and cpu. My older desktop can barely handle windows 7 on partition , let alone in a vm.
<BluesKaj> hey dougl, what's shakin'
<lordievader> Ah dougl, a reply to the problem you had yesterday: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<dougl> Hey BluesKaj was looking to config 14.04 with static ip but was not asking my question properly and in the wrong channel etc - was wondering if you had new perspective...
<lordievader> dougl: See ^for setting up a static ip.
<dougl> and everything that is suggested and tried does not work
<dougl> lordievader, when I do that nothing works
<lordievader> dougl: That is strange. It never failed for me.
<lordievader> dougl: Do you get errors?
<dougl> no
<dougl> no errors
<lordievader> dougl: Can you ping your gateway after you've set a static ip?
<dougl> lordievader, sec...
<BluesKaj> dougl, this the method I used, it's abit dated , but when you get to the /etc/resolv.conf settings the path changes to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base, that\s where the nameserver and gateway settings need to be located
<BluesKaj> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<BluesKaj> dougl, another point, get rid of NM and it's config file or you'll have problems , unless there's a workaround I'm unaware of
<dougl> BluesKaj, err ok...
<dougl> lordievader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073200/ is my interfaces file can you take a peek for me please?/
<BluesKaj> NM tries to overwrite resolv.conf
<dougl> BluesKaj, and I don't know how to start the network after that so I reinstalled 14.04 for the 5th time to fix it.
<dougl> apparently there is supposed to be some NM gui but I cannot find it...
<lordievader> dougl: I usually define a network and a broadcast address too.
<lordievader> dougl: Can you ping the gateway?
<BluesKaj> dougl, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dougl> I did not restart yet lordievader can you tell me how to define a network and add a broadcast address?
<dougl> lordievader, nm
<lordievader> dougl: This is how I've defined one of my bridge nics: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073229/
<BluesKaj> I'd like to stay, but I have to go out for a few hrs ... BBL
<dougl> later thanks
<lordievader> dougl: Anyhow can you ping your gateway?
<dougl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073234/
<dougl> there is my interfaces = does it look ok... pinging now
<dougl> checjking
<dougl> lordievader, saved that file and yes I can ping my gateway with but my ip has not changed
<lordievader> dougl: Ok, run the command BluesKaj gave you.
<dougl> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dougl> ERROR: Calling a sysvinit script on a system using upstart isn't supported. Please use the 'service' command instead.
<dougl> and this is where I reinstalled
<dougl> after doing it oldschool
<lordievader> dougl: sudo service networking restart
<dougl> So lordievader I assume this is/was step one of 500 to get a static ip and no I cannot ping the gateway
<lordievader> dougl: Hmm, interesting, can you post the output of "sudo route
<lordievader> ""
<dougl> no
<dougl> I have no access to the machine now there is not network
<lordievader> dougl: You where doing this remotely? Ai. That is usually not a good idea.
<dougl> just downstairs
<dougl> but regardless without  a network connection I doubt if I could post the output of sudo route
<lordievader> Hmm true. But it would tell you/me if there is a route to the gateway.
<dougl> ok will check
<dougl> kernel routing table appears to be empty but I have never seen any other so would not really know
<lordievader> dougl: Completely empty is strange.
<dougl> so I ask again - is it possible to manually config ip on 14.04 without the manned mission to mars?
<lordievader> dougl: Anyhow in your case it is probably "sudo route add -net 192.168.0.0/24 gw 192.168.0.1 dev eth0"
<dougl> I think this
<lordievader> dougl: Usually it is no more than editing /etc/network/interfaces. That has worked for me, in Trusty too.
<dougl> lordievader, that survives a boot?
<lordievader> dougl: Yes.
<lordievader> I'm not really sure why it doesn't work in your case.
<dougl> lordievader, only cuz I been waiting for this since 12.04
<dougl> anyway that command did not work errors = ...
<dougl> network is unreachable
<lordievader> dougl: Do you have an entry in the routing table for the gateway and the network?
<dougl> what routing table?
<lordievader> dougl: sudo route
<dougl> empty
<lordievader> dougl: Still?
<dougl> still
<lordievader> dougl: Hmm, that is strange. Sadly I don't have time right now to dig deeper into it on how to solve it. But I do expect that if the routing table is fixed the problem is gone. (It might even be that a reboot will work here).
<dougl> reboot = nothing ...
<lordievader> dougl: Really strange that the routing table isn't populated.
<dougl> no network
<dougl> cant populate when I have no network
<dougl> nothing that need the network can be done without the network
<lordievader> As I understand it, the routing table (sudo route) is populated with the info from either dhcp or from /etc/network/interfaces.
<dougl> LOL - as I understand it static ip took 15 minutes 10 years ago... now it takes hours, progress :)
<dougl> apachelogger, ok thanks for the help my ip is working now and I can use my local network but I have no dns working - is that a 10 second fix ... LOL
<ikonia> set your dns resolvers then ?
<ikonia> check if they are populated to start with ?
<dougl> ikonia, where do I do that?
<ikonia> how did you set your network card up, what tool did you use ?
<dougl> the networkish looking thing in the sys tray
<pietro10> Hi. On a fresh install, when my laptop wakes up from sleep, X11 crashes in such a way that if it does restart, KDE startup freezes on login and I have to reboot to get back in. Is there a way I can diagnose this?
<dougl> ikonia, the networkish looking thing in the sys tray
<ikonia> dougl: that should have set the dns servers up, in that tool are the dns servers populated ?
<dougl> the ones I put in there yes
<ikonia> ok, so can you use them ?
<dougl> yes
<dougl> no cannot use them see them i THOT u asked lol
<ikonia> sorry I'll clarify
<ikonia> "can you use them to do ip->name resolution or name->ip resolution"
<dougl> ikonia, for what ever reason it needed a reboot and all is find now... must have had the 14.04 box too close to the windows machine - lol
<dougl> fine
<pietro10> ok how about a differnet issue
<pietro10> after a recent update, bash tab completion does not work properly, and I can't find the speicif cway it is broken in a google search:
<pietro10> - starting with ~/ does not complete filenames, only directory names
<pietro10> - sometimes, relative paths don't complete filenames as well
<pietro10> - X= -l (tab) causes bash-completion to throw up a syntax error alert
<pietro10> I tried killing /etc/bash_completion.d but to no avail - whatt else could hav ehappened? Thanks.
<luky> ciao
<pietro10> Hi. I have a problem with bash completion: http://pastie.org/8907571 (full question in paste link); can anyone help? Thanks.
<AndChat|268400> You may want to consider loading a distro onto a vm to see if you like it beforehand.
<AndChat|268400> Sorry wrong channel
<pietro10> oh there's a bash-completion update now; let's hope this fixes everything
<marino> boas pessoal
<xjie6ope3ka> hi i'm experiencing issue with blacklist, i have blacklisted radeon driver but after reboot my gpu still in use by radeon driver and thats couse troubles because i can detach it, and reasing it to VM. it used to work in 12.04 LTS, but i decided to update my system and now it desn't work and i don't know what to do. can anyone help me?
<windows> hi
<windows> I use kubuntu 13.10 and after one week of using plasma panel starts to be crazy it slow down my laptop to the maximum its hard to move mouse  any help ????
<rosco_y> what are the default video drivers used with ubuntu 13.10?
<rosco_y> I'm thinking of trying the native drivers for my NVIDIA card, but I want to be able to revert to these default drivers if it doesn't work out for me.
<windows> I also have inteeeel when this happen
<windows> but if I switch to gforce wil it goes down
<gomiboy> rosco_y: if by "native" you mean the proprietary nvidia drivers, there is no problem: install them, reboot and test. Remove them and you are back to the default. Btw nvidia binary drivers always work (if you have a GPU not older than 10 years or so, that is :)
<rosco_y> gomiboy: ty--I used to have trouble with the dual panel settings with the native drivers--the ones installed with ubuntu work great for me
<Cyb3rAssasin> oi
#kubuntu 2014-03-12
<onyotzki> hallo
<valorie> can we help, onyotzki?
<odium> hey, you're all rockstars. This distro for the win.
<onyotzki> xubuntu ftw :D
<odium> my second monitor isn't working though, I know it worked before. What can I do?
<onyotzki> system settings
<onyotzki> are you using nvidia videocard?
<odium> tried that over and over
<odium> amd onboard this is a netbook
<odium> an aspire one
<onyotzki> hmmm there should be some kind of a separate video settings out there to configure
<onyotzki> the default display settings seems not to work on my end as well
<onyotzki> im on nvidia, so im using the nvidia settings, which is also inside system settings
<onyotzki> give me a mo, let me check it here
<odium> should  Iaunch catalyst control center? or is this terribly wrong?
<onyotzki> yes
<onyotzki> try to search in the catalyst control if there's some monitor preferences or somethin
<onyotzki> im pretty sure there is ;)
<odium> That enabled the monitor in the settings and accepted the changes but the monitor is still saying analog input 1 default screen saver
<odium> everything is plugged in, I'm watching a movie so I'll try more things
<odium> afterward
<onyotzki> haha ok
<onyotzki> try restarting after the movie
<onyotzki> what's the movie btw? :D
<odium> devils rejects
<G__81> i am using kubuntu 13.10 64 bit. I dont see the update manager running and picking up the updates automatically. Is there any setting that i have to enable for this to work ?
<valorie> G__81: not too many updates going on this late in the cycle
<valorie> except for LTSs
<valorie> which 14.10 will be
<Beryl> 14.04 already working fine :D
<valorie> I mean .04, sheesh
<G__81> valorie, for eg if i see run apt-get upgrade it shows KDE 411.3 but the update manager does not automatically show that
<valorie> as I recall, update manager will only ping you for security updates
<valorie> I could be wrong
<G__81> ubuntu 13.10 shows the updates automatically on the other hand but Kubuntu 13.10 does not show the updates
<valorie> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<valorie> might be more there about settings
<G__81> valorie, unfortunately it shows the path on how to upgrade but it does not show anything else apart fromthat
<G__81> probably muon does not check for updates automatically. probably its broken ?
<Beryl> i dumped muon for apper
<Beryl> apper is qt like muon and seems much better
<Beryl> no crashes so far
<G__81> Beryl, so does it run automatically and show the notification when the updates are available ?
<Beryl> G__81: I have auto update off since it'll randomly grab lock on apt which can be annoying
<G__81> oh ok true
<CyberAssassin> Seriously who thinks Desktops will eventually die off?
<ikonia> CyberAssassin: try #kubuntu-offtopic or #defocus for general chat
<lordievader> Good morning.
<CyberAssassin> Morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<dougl> morning
<miraiE> evening dougl :D
<dougl> miraiE, greetings :P
<lordievader> Hey dougl, miraiE. How are you guys (girls?)
<dougl> lordievader, good thanks and yourself?
<miraiE> great, lordievader
<dougl> I am a gent.
<lordievader> Doing good overhere :)
<lordievader> Have you fixed your static ip problem, dougl?
<dougl> lordievader, lol - yes I needed a screen shot...
<lordievader> dougl: Ah great :)
<dougl> apachelogger, fixed me up... much easier in point and click but hard to describe in text
<dougl> yes I am feeling much better now... tried to install my web site tho and that is proving to be more difficult than I thot...
<dougl> and I cannot find my howto I used for 12.10 and not even sureit would work on 14.04... let's chat so I can avoid looking at it - lol
<ikonia> dougl: no
<ikonia> dougl: you have been told where 14.04 support is
<ikonia> dougl: PLEASE start using the right channels
<dougl> ikonia, I was told to use this channel for my ip address issue and don't chat if you don't want to I am just trying to enjoy a cup of coffee with some friendly company... can we chat friendly?
<ikonia> dougl: #kubuntu-offtopic is the social chat channel (for non-support) this channel #kubuntu is for production release support #ubuntu+1 is for development version (14.04) support as you've been told 3 times now
<ikonia> dougl: so please try to use the right channel for your topics/questions
<swizgard> hi. how can i configure it so that the isntallation uses config-option Acquire::http::Proxy "http://192.168.1.23:3142/";?
<dougl> ikonia, before I go to the very busy developers I check in these channels in case it is something I did wrong as I know there are a few ppl on 14.04 - but this is stuff you'd prefer in a developers channel - where they are far more busy and less helpful (if you consider developing an entire os less helpful)
<ikonia> it's not the DEVELOPERS channel
<ikonia> dougl: you've been told #ubuntu+1 is the SUPPORT channel
<dougl> ikonia, soon it will be april and then the rules wil... I'm deficient... I am sorry to irritate, I was gonna say then I will be of until then I will respect your instruction..
 * dougl always thot it was developers
<ikonia> try joining the channel and using it before making statements like "people are too busy to help as they are developing"
<ikonia> if you join the channel - you'll see it's quite a quiet channel
<dougl> yeah - I thot they were coding
<dougl> ikonia, not to trivialize, I am sincerely sorry I get mixed up easily and forget alot... lets not let it ruin our day - I feel bad, you have made your point -> goodwill and blessings your way
<ikonia> my day is fine, it's no big deal, it's just a waste of time to tell you every 60 seconds, I doubt you memory is that bad
<dougl> ikonia, not as bad as your time telling ability
<dougl> please leave me alone now.
<BluesKaj> dougl, for trusty 14.04 support you.
<dougl> Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'welcome in ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> hi dougl
<BluesKaj> multitasking here, so my typing suffers
<fuorviatos> hello
<fuorviatos> is kmail fully integrated with message indicator?
<fuorviatos> mine version is limited to tray only
<m_tadeu> hi....is there a way to hide the mouse cursor when it's not moving?
<c2tarun> Hi friends, On my laptop I use an external mouse as well as touch pad. Is it possible to configure external mouse as left handed and touchpad as right handed?
<arpit> hii
<AJ__> Hi. I'm running kubuntu 13.10.. and updating apt-get... but the update is too slow (7-10kbps), whereas in normal downloading from chrome I get 1mbps speed, any idea why?
<lordievader> AJ__: Mirror that is far away/slow?
<AJ__> lordievader: I tried changing the mirrors, I tried selecting the best servers.. but no improvement.
<lordievader> AJ__: Are you using apt through a proxy?
<AJ__> lordievader: how do I check that? I didn't do anything to apt since the distro installation.
<lordievader> AJ__: If you don't remember it you probably didn't set it up.
<AJ__> lordievader: set it up? what exactly do i need to set?
<lordievader> What if you manually download a deb package from your mirror?
<AJ__> lordievader: One more thing I have noticed, if i download qt installer from http://qt-project.org/downloads , speed are pretty less.. but if i download something else, for instance ITunes from www.apple.com, the speed is pretty high..
<AJ__> Any thoughts?
<lordievader> AJ__: Apt should have the same download speeds as, say, wget.
<ZZRMike> I just purchased a 2nd display for my system, and when I hooked it up I set it to be individual desktops for each display, but now I can only move a few programs to display #2
<ZZRMike> Chrome and XChat only work on display 1, whereas Pidgin and Thunderbird will work on both displays.
<fuorviatos> anybody has tried to install latest ati beta driver in ubuntu yet?
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> hey I just got this shiny new micron 960GB SSD and I wish to transfer my system to it.
<Roey> Are there any guides out there?
<Roey> Should I re-install the OS, or can I simply copy it wholesale and then put grub on it?
<DarthFrog> Roey: You'll want to make sure the "noatime" option is set on any filesystems on the SSD.  That's the Linux version of TRIM.
<Roey> ah that's it
<Roey> DarthFrog:  well I run with noatime currently
<Roey> DarthFrog:  also, I wish to use BTRFS.
<Roey> should /boot be a small ext4 partition?
<Roey> and then everything else is on BTFS?
<Roey> *BTRFS
<DarthFrog> You can copy your current OS onto it, but you'll have to edit fstab appropriately and re-install GRUB.
<Roey> aha.
<DarthFrog> Don't know, never played with BTRFS.
<Roey> ah thanks :)
<DarthFrog> If the system doesn't boot after doing the OS move, you can boot from a Live CD to make corrections.
<DarthFrog> On the other hand, you could install the beta version of Trusty and just move over your /home directory (which should be on its own partition anyway).
<Roey> DarthFrog:  is Trusty beta stable?
<Roey> That's 4.03, correct?
<Roey> er, 14.03
<Roey> DarthFrog:  does Trusty support BTRFS setups?
<DarthFrog> 14.04
<Roey> as in, can I make a BTRFS partition and then assign mount points to it, from within the installer?
<DarthFrog> Well, it's a beta.  So you can expect some instability.
<Roey> 14.04, aye
<Roey> I just want something that can support BTRfS
<DarthFrog> But it is an LTS.
<Roey> also it is being released next month
<Roey> so why not
<DarthFrog> Why are you so gung-ho on BTRFS?
<Roey> for file snapshotting and backup.
<Roey> I use Dirvish now
<Roey> been using it for years
<Roey> and am looking for a more efficient way to back up. I have been backing up on alternating weeks to different external backup drives
<DarthFrog> Well, you could try installing Trusty beta in a VirtualBox VM and trying it out.
<Roey> sure
<Roey> thanks
<Roey> :)
<Roey> I am downloading it as we chat, in fact.
<Roey> Does Kubuntu 14.04 work with BTRFS on /boot ?
<Roey> DarthFrog:  ^
<DarthFrog> BTW, thanks for mentioning backups.  I'm now backing up my /home to my NAS. :-)
<Roey> DarthFrog:  what advantages do I have in doing a clean system installation versus copying things over?
<kyfella> Anyone here off the top of your head know where the compatibility list is for Wireless cards?  I am thinking about converting my Dell Latitude E6330 Laptop to Kubuntu 64-bit but want to make sure that the onboard wireless card will be supported and actually connect
<kyfella> I found it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported in case anyone else needs it
<kyfella> Any idea when 14.04 stable release it due to be released?
<lordievader> kyfella: You can allways test wireless cards with a live-usb/cd.
<lordievader> If it works there it is bound to work on a real install too.
<kyfella> true, but one thing...  I have actually got wireless cards to work in live cd/dvd, but for some strange reason, not after the distro is installed
<kyfella> I can't quite figure that one out lol
<kyfella> I marked it up as crappy luck
<Roey> hi
<kyfella> Hello Roey
<lordievader> kyfella: You can check what driver is loaded for it with 'sudo lspci -k' on the live environment, and then in the installed environment see if the driver is loaded with 'sudo lsmod'.
<Roey> I just installed Kubuntu to this SSD drive, and booted from my HD, I can see this when I mount it:  @ @roeyt
<lordievader> Hey Roey, how are you?
<Roey> what does this mean? snapshots? that Kubuntu set up two subvolumes?
<Roey> oh all good lordievader and kyfella
<Roey> I'm moving from two HDs in raid1 to 1 SSD
<Roey> I want to have /arch as a subvolume as well
<Roey> for my media and stuff
<kyfella> when you say you see @@roeyt do you mean at the $ terminal
<Roey> correct
<Roey> @roey
<Roey> not @@roeyt, my mistake
<kyfella> thanks for the tip lordie
<kyfella> but your referring to your terminal correct?
<lordievader> kyfella: Yes. I live in the terminal too much to forget to mention it, sorry.
<lordievader> Roey: Is the hostname of your machine 'roey'?
<Roey> gear is my hostname
<Roey> when I installed KUbuntu 14.04, I specified BTRFS
<kyfella> so your seeing roey@gear$
<lordievader> Hmm, the default bash promt should be ^that indeed.
<lordievader> Or atleast something similair.
<kyfella> true, just trying to figure out what Roey is saying
<Roey> kyfella:  maybe this can give a better idea:  http://pastebin.com/Q5YEVm7B
<kyfella> Roey, do you have a way to get us a screenshot so me and lordie can take a look
<kyfella> awesome
<Roey> yeah that above
<kyfella> let me look
<falsobuio> hello to all. Which are the settings to set when you right click on the terminal icon and go to konsole.dektop icon settings, Application-> Command?
<Roey> thanks, kyfella
<falsobuio> i have a random path and when konsole runs i get the message Warning: could not start program '/path/path'
<lordievader> Roey: Ah you are talking about those btrfs volumes?
<lordievader> Not the promt.
<Roey> correct
<Roey> I want to know why when I mount this it shows up as @roey and @
<Roey> Does @roey mount under @ ?
<lordievader> Roey: Yes, I know nothing about btrfs.
<kyfella> roey=username logged in as the @gear = the system name therefore you get roey@gear$
<Roey> lordievader:  thanks
<Roey> kyfella:  ahaa....
<A3D_Damir> kubuntu can make pannel for adds and marketing compannies so when they want to make adds it will be on desktop with option for users to choese branch , section and to remove or show up MARKETING PANNEL
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/ftz329tv  <-- that is the fstab that kubuntu 14.04 install generated
<Roey> kyfella:  ^^^^^^^^
<kyfella> btrfs looks like a management utility for volumes.  I checked man btrfs and it speaks about how to defragment, create, delete subvolumes
<Roey> now:  do I have to set noatime manually for TRIM support?  Is there any other BTRFS adjustment I can make for SSD drives?
<Roey> btrfs the filesystem I mean
<Roey> not the utility
<falsobuio> hello to all. Which are the settings to set when you right click on the terminal icon and go to konsole.dektop icon settings, Application-> Command?
<Roey> hit alt+f2 and then type the command name
<Roey> it's quicker
<Roey> falsobuio:  ^^
<kyfella> I will see what I can find Roey, hang a min
<Roey> thanks so much kyfella
<Roey> The reason why is because I want to make other subvolumes, like /arch
<Roey> and I don't know the convention for doing this in btrfs.
<kyfella> no sweat, gimmie a min and let me see if I can find any intel for you on the trim ssd stuff
<Roey> ok, thanks so much
<A3D_Damir> kubuntu should have how to  section for users  and most common problems like BLUR  newbeeeeee will throw it when that happen to HIM
<falsobuio> roey, true story
<falsobuio> how can i find the path though?
<A3D_Damir> and app like for thz  files or not deb files  just with short option  move and install it   for newbee no compiling will help
<kyfella> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ
<kyfella> Roey, check that out and doa  search for trim
<Roey> kyfella:  I did
<Roey> thanks
<kyfella> no sweat
<kyfella> that should at least point you in the right direction I believe
<kyfella> and there is also a way to get moreinformation abuot btrfs
<kyfella> just do a man btrfs from the terminal and it will show you the manual page with all of the command line switches that you may be able to find your answer as well
<Roey> ok
<Roey> thank you so much
<kyfella> your welcome
<kyfella> Hey, ya'll, anyone here ever try to take a clone of an encrypted linux volume, or windows volume?  How did that turn out for you and what did you use to do it?  I am trying to use Clonezilla right now.
<kyfella> Apparently it can'
<kyfella> uggg typo
<kyfella> apparently it can't use partclone, or ntfs clone to do it with Clonezilla, but rather uses a dd (diskdump) which means its going to clone the WHOLE drive, bit for bit, sector per sector.  That can lead to a really really large clone image, insted of just grabbing the used space in the volumes
<falsobuio> hello can somebody let me know where terminal can be found (under which path) in order to add it in the icon settings?
<Roey> Oh, also, does anyone know about this:
<Roey> # /arch was on /dev/sdc1 during installation
<Roey> UUID=5fba2edb-daf9-48fa-bb32-6d7821c12d0d /arch          btrfs,noatime,ssd,defaults,subvol=@arch 0       2
<Roey> does BTRFS create a virtual / that is grounded to @ ?
<Roey> and a virtual /arch that is grounded to @arch ?
<Roey> kyfella:  ^
<Roey> DarthFrog:  ^
<Roey> Riddell:  ^
<kyfella> I am looking at your fstab paste right now
<Riddell> Roey: nope, I've never used btrfs
<Roey> ok
<Roey> btw Riddell you *rock*, keep rocking
<Riddell> :)
<kyfella> UUID=5fba2edb-daf9-48fa-bb32-6d7821c12d0d = File system...... /home = Mount Point ......btrfs = type .... in your case with home, it shows  UUID=5fba2edb-daf9-48fa-bb32-6d7821c12d0d /home           btrfs   defaults,subvol=@home 0  where it is indicating to me that /home is a subvolume of / or root
<kyfella> i would say that you could create a subvolume named arch which would thereinturn be /arch
<kyfella> or your fstab would then look something like UUID=5fba2edb-daf9-48fa-bb32-6d7821c12d0d /arch           btrfs   defaults,subvol=@arch 0
<kyfella> that it would be a 3rd entry
<kyfella> all subvolumes being on the main UUID, in different subvolumes
<kyfella> does what I am saying make any sense?
<kyfella> falsobuio, what do you mean ?  hello can somebody let me know where terminal can be found (under which path) in order to add it in the icon settings?
<Roey> kyfella:  it does
<Roey> yes
<kyfella> are you just wanting to change your terminal icon?
<Roey> and that's what I did
<kyfella> did it work Roey?
<kyfella> I am just guessing at that since I have never directly worked with SSD volumes on Linux before, but according to what I am seeing in Man pages and what your showing me in fstab, it seems to make sense
<Roey> kyfella:  I'll find out I guess :)
<Roey> I'm copying things over now
<kyfella> lol, cool
<Roey> kyfella:  then I will disconnect the HDs, reboot and hope it boots fine off the SSD
<Roey> kyfella:  your nick reminds me of my previous nick, JelliedMisery
<kyfella> I know SSD's are a totally different animal than SATA
<Roey> and the account I used at work, CongealedHappiness
<Roey> yeahh
<kyfella> I should have shakytriggerfinger lol
<Roey> oh
<Roey> heh
<kyfella> I just got done fixing a strange issue on Kubuntu 13.10 where dolphin was hanging up and the app would just time out.  Had to click close like 10 times and terminate the app
<kyfella> found tha there was some rogue directory in home with like 315,000 blank files in it
<kyfella> it was just hosing up the ability to open dolphin correctly
<Roey> kyfella:  I ended up doing sudo rsync -avzh --progress /home/roey .
<Roey> pwd is /mnt/@home/
<Roey> s/is/says
<Roey> why is rsync showing me transfer speeds of 10 MB/s from HD -> SSD?
<Roey> only 10 MB/s
#kubuntu 2014-03-13
<craig> I am setting up a customized distribution based on Kubuntu, and I have implemented a new default wallpaper.   I wish to change the default for how the wallpaper scales according to desktop resolution and aspect ratio.  Currently the default is set to "scaled" but I wish to set the default to "scaled & cropped". I am looking for the file that sets this default. Thank you in advance.
<miraiE> hi, I have installed language pack from konsole. I have 2 users in my pc, if I login to the other user, the language is changed, but if I login to mine, it remains English. do you have any idea what config file to be changed, for instance it contains something like LOCALE=id_ID ...?
<Omneh> Hi there, I'm having some issues with a completely fresh install of Kubuntu 13.10: my wireless card works on the live USB (created with unetbootin) but on the installed system the driver fails to load and gives a backtrace with error failed to probe (hw address?) with error -12.  Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?  10 finger interfaced paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7082976/
<Omneh> Hi there, I'm having some issues with a completely fresh install of Kubuntu 13.10: my wireless card works on the live USB (created with unetbootin) but on the installed system the driver fails to load and gives a backtrace with error failed to probe (hw address?) with error -12.  Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?  10 finger interfaced paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7082976/
<Moscherkobold> good morning
<Moscherkobold> i try to find this folder
<Moscherkobold> Unzip the fre3vo & misc_version packages and save flashgc to the same folder as adb (the /platform-tools folder within the Android SDK folder).
<Moscherkobold> after installing
<Moscherkobold> with
<Moscherkobold> sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb
<Moscherkobold> sudo apt-get install android-tools-fastboot
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kububu> hey , is there a way to get a persistent mode on my live usb after haveing made the whole process *lili usb creator*?
<lordievader> kububu: With either Unetbootin or (K)Ubuntu's tool for making live-usb you can specify persistent storage.
<kububu> does that work when im in the live version from that usb device ?
<lordievader> kububu: You can probably make a secondary live-usb, but you cannot recreate the live-usb that you are currently booted to.
<kububu> sadly the casper lili made was not able to boot, no clue why
<artao> hope someone knowledgable about display settings is live right now
<artao> i dual-boot win 7/kubuntu .... my LCD monitor died the other day ... I run dual monitor -- it WAS one LCD and one CRT ... since the LCD died, I'm now running two CRTs ... the thing is, the LCD died while I was in windows. the LCD was set to 1280x1024 @ 75hz ... Windows automatically saw that it was a different monitor, and reset the display to 1024x768 @ 75hz, and then I was able to change it to 1280x1024 @ 60hz ........... however, I t
<artao> ried to boot to linux today, and due to the previous monitor settings (1280x1024 @ 75hz) linux won't display the desktop on my primary monitor ...... I can, of course, get to CLI just fine
<artao> SO!! how do I change my kubuntu desktop display settings so that my (now primary) CRT can actually display? ... seeing as it can't display 1280x1024 @75hz, only @60hz
<lordievader> artao: Can you login to your kde desktop?
<artao> lordievader ... i cannot log in to the desktop proper, because the login screen is on my primary monitor, which shuts itself off due to kubuntu trying to display 1280x1024 @75hz
<artao> what i CAN do is log into CLI via ctrl-alt-F2
<lordievader> artao: Hmm, that might complicate things. Anyhow go to a tty and run: "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output default --auto" The output 'default' is a guess, this might be wrong, to get a list of names run xrandr without any argument.
<artao> i'm gonna look this up online as well, but i figured first step was to ask here =D
<artao> thx
<artao> i did have to mess with xrandr a couple years ago to get something else to work right ..but now i've totally forgotten how to work with it LOL
<lordievader> artao: Also a nice read: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<lordievader> artao: Use "xrandr --help" for a synopsis, or see "man xrandr".
<artao> thx
<artao> i can see this is gonna be a PITA already <sigh>
<artao> ohwell
<mitchc> Riddell: i seem to have lost my window title bars
<mitchc> Riddell: only for kde apps, but if i maximise say, qt creator, the entire window goes black
<Riddell> mitchc: did you check behind the sofa? if you lose something, it's nearly always there
<mitchc> i wish it was that easy
<mitchc> not a very successful update. i might have to just install something new, i think my environment is just broken
<roney> hello people
<Riddell> hi roney
<roney> why, when I run something with a GUI from the command line, it loads the default preferences and not the ones I chose?
<lordievader> Hey roney
<roney> I mean, if I start firefox from konsole, it will render the ubuntu font while if I run it normally from the K menu, it will render the fonts I chose on system settings
<roney> I don't know if that's kubuntu specific or if it's something with konsole or kde itself
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<AJ__> Hey. Why am I getting extremely slow download speeds (10-20 kbps) using apt-get when I can get upto 1mbps speed using browser downloads?
<AJ__> It's pretty annoying.
<hateball> AJ__: are you downloading packages with your browser from the same mirror as you are with apt-get
<AJ__> No, I
<AJ__> I'm downloading other things. Is it that all the mirrors that I use are bogged down lately?
<AJ__> I'm updating kdelibs using apt-get, pretty less download speeds. But I download itunes for instance, very high download speeds.
<AJ__> I tried changing mirrors and selecting best servers, but they haven't been of much use.
<c2tarun> Hi everyone.
<c2tarun> I was reading some pages to improve fonts look on linux and everyone is editing ~/.fonts.conf file. But there is not fonts.conf file in my home. There is only one fonts.conf which is in /etc/fonts and it is mentioned there that we should not edit that file as it will be replaced. What should I do?
<artao> HELP!! my system is behaving REALLY sluggishly
<roney> write a local.conf at /etc/fonts or a fonts.conf in your home
<artao> gkrellm indicates heavy CPU useage, tho i have the system doing nothing at all
<roney> the arch linux wiki is has a pretty nice article explaining how to edit this file
<artao> i got the video issue sorted tho, so that's good
<artao> how do i bring up the task manager again? i've forgotten :\
<c2tarun> roney: is there any plan for dropping support for ~/.fonts.conf file after ubuntu 12.04?
<artao> nvm, i found it
<artao> system monitor is showing nothing that should be cranking my CPU like this
<artao> it's showing Xorg is using up to 40% CPU (which seems rather high) ... but gkrallm is showing each core intermittently spiking up to 90%
<artao> generally each core is at 50%, but alternating with spikes
<c2tarun> artao: what is temperature of your system?
<artao> temp?
<artao> low
<artao> win 7 is running fine
<c2tarun> artao: when did you check your temperature? And what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<artao> i just booted into kubuntu for the first time in months
<artao> i don't actually HAVE a CPU temp monitor
<artao> but i know for a fact it's not running hot
<c2tarun> artao: you can install lm-sensors and then configure it by sudo sensors-detect
<artao> i know this isnt' a temperature issue
<artao> something is using the CPU
<c2tarun> artao: you can run top and see which process is taking most of your resources
<artao> and i'm running kubuntu 12-someting
<artao> qit says Xorg is
<artao> actually, top says Xorg is using 78%
<artao> WTF
<artao> O.O .. that's not right
<c2tarun> artao: if you are using Ubuntu 12.04 or earlier then chances are you are KDE < 4.10. I'll recommend you upgrade your KDE to 4.10 or later. As speed of KDE dramatically increased after 4.10
<roney> c2tarun, don't know.
<artao> why would Xorg be cranking like that?
<roney> speed and memory usage
<c2tarun> artao: can you share the output of cat /etc/lsb-release
<artao> <sigh> ... i've been running this system for over a year .. i just haven't used it in several months
<artao> it worked just fine last time i used it
<artao> could this be related to the suddeen monitor change?
<artao> i previoiusly had an LCD hooked up .. now it's a CRT
<c2tarun> artao: I don't think so. Is you new monitor is of very high resolution then previous one?
<artao> same resolution, lower refresh rate
<artao> i had to adjust the display settings on boot to even be able to SEE my primary display
<c2tarun> artao: then I dont think its the problem
<artao> i run dual monitor
<artao> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<artao> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04
<artao> DISTRIB_CODENAME=precise
<artao> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS"
<artao> ^^ that's my cat /etc/lsb-release
<artao> i'm'a try rebooting again now that i've re-set the display config
<BluesKaj> an upgrade to the gpu driver might also help
<BluesKaj> artao,^
<artao> like i said, everything ran smooth and awesome last time i used this OS
<artao> the only thing that has changed is the primary monitor
<artao> why would Xorg suddently start hogging the CPU?
<artao> THAT is the problem .. i need to find out why that is happening
<artao> sure i'll update drivers n the rest of the system once i get THAT sorted out
<artao> it's a sad sad day when win 7 runs better than linux :\
<artao> <sigh> rebooting
<artao> i just hope the display setting hold
<artao> hmm ... maybe it's cuz a webcam is plugged in?
<artao> just realized that
<Rico_> helle every body
<Rico_> someone speak french i have a problem with the translation in french and kubuntu
<artao> well, it seems to be all better now upon reboot
<artao> either Xorg got really confused by the display change, or it got confused by the webcam (which I forgot was plugged in)
<artao> either way, everything is back to normal \o/
<artao> =]
<BluesKaj> !fr | Rico_
<ubottu> Rico_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dougl> morning ladies and gents
<BluesKaj> 'Morning dougl, how goes the battle?
<Riddell> testers needed for 4.12.80 in trusty, ping in #kubuntu-devel to help out
<wanderer> shenme\
<wanderer> shenme
<wanderer> what is the name
<dougl> BluesKaj, hey - another friendly face... found out the point and click for my manual ip and figered out my apache issue (directory structure bug) so all is good.... how bout you?
<dougl> I needed a screen shot for the gui...
<BluesKaj> dougl, the static IP only refers to your internal IP, the ISP if it's a dynamic still changes your internet IP periodically, but that's immaterial to your internal network settings
<Guest95337> I need help installing Kubuntu on vmware guest....receiving an error "kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task
<nescius> hello, i am facing 'issues' with bluetooth in kde (bluedevil) - it detects my usb dongle and yet still states there is none - http://img.vim-cn.com/f4/698cb841d415a814006d6effc9f6d1b97be5ff.jpg
<BluesKaj> nescius, detects in lsusb?
<nescius> nescius: lol, there is no bluetooth adapter now...
<nescius> BluesKaj: Bus 008 Device 007: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<tamalzki> hi guys! :) quick random question: can virtualbox support full kde in kubuntu?
<luky> ciao
<BluesKaj> nescius, driver required perhaps, dunno much about bluetooth or bluedevil tho.
<Jim1000> I need help installing Kubuntu on vmware guest....receiving an error "kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task
<luky> !list
<ubottu> luky: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> Jim1000, ask in #vmware, if no one answers for 10 mins or so.
<nescius> BluesKaj: its default bluetooth dongle, this is supposed to work without included drivers.. at least its my experience that it should be the case..
<nescius> well, thanks anyway, i will be playing with it for some more time
<Jim1000> #vmware
<luky> ciao
<medem> test
<Mamarok> medem: what are you trying to test?
<medem> first time irc on kubuntu :)
<c2tarun> when I changed touchpad to left hand tap is switched to secondary click. How can I change it back to primary click without changing it to right hand?
<luky> cio
<BluesKaj> !it | luky
<ubottu> luky: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dex__> hi
<soee> BluesKaj: do you know maybe an answer https://plus.google.com/u/0/101552159152780906488/posts/8hVQHTMADSQ ?
<BluesKaj> soee, sorry I haven't use kwallet for yrs, always found it a pita.
<v2> Hello.  Is there any official mirrors with Kubuntu 12.04.2 AMD 64 ISO?  12.04.4 no longer supports my video card (Radeon 3870X2) with either open or bianry drivers.  I need to downgrade and lock the xorg version at whatever 12.04.2 had.
<maelcum> kwin performance is *terrible* with both nv and radeon (some r600 card) drivers in 14.04... probably a bad version of kwin.
<v2> Just tried 14.04 with the 3870X2 - doesn't work.  Goes to the desktop then flashes to black then back to the desktop then black and then nothing no video output keyboard lights (num, caps) also stop working.  CTRL-ALT-F1 - F12/DEL does nothing  It does power off cleanly (did not have to hold the power button).
<lordievader> v2: Trusty support is in #ubuntu+1
<v2> Sorry , thanks.
<lordievader> No worries, v2
<Roey> hello
<Roey> is there a backup program for Kubuntu that makes use of BTRFS?
<a3d_damir> hi
<a3d_damir> any
<Daskreech> I don't think anything makes use of BTRFS exclusively. It's still not in locked down mode so there are test applications but not really Suites
#kubuntu 2014-03-14
<novakitty_> im trying to find the icon theme "faenza-dark-colors" part of Faenza KDE by santgio72 and normally found with the "Install more themes" dialog..however it seems the link has been dead (along with quite a few others) for quite a while now.  Does anyone know of an alternative download for this theme?
<novakitty_> kdelook.org is a mess of dead links...
<valorie> novakitty_: have you searched kde-look directly?
<valorie> yes, unfortunately it is
<novakitty_> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=132988
<novakitty_> thats the one im trying to get
<valorie> there is work on an alternative going on
<novakitty_> oh that would be nice...trying to get new functional theme stuff is a bit of a crap shoot as it stands
<valorie> woah, and the designer hasn't logged in since 2012
<valorie> you could send him a message directly
<novakitty_> it hasnt been updated since 2010..but still im using it on one machine and i like it more than any other faenza theme
<valorie> I was just reading a thread on G+ about the new icons being designed, and yes that theme was often referred to
<novakitty_> oh new icons from KDE people?
<valorie> yes, there is an active enthusiastic new design group
<valorie> very active on kde forum
<novakitty_> THat's good to hear..its one of the nicests looking themes IMO..it jsut has a few places where it does weird things with KDE
<novakitty_> So...I just made my mom a Kubuntu user today
<valorie> excellent!
<novakitty_> Since MS was nice enough to notify her that her XP won't be reveiving any more security updates
<novakitty_> And they also have stopped shipping Win7
<valorie> that's why the whole city of Munich is switching from xp to kubuntu
<novakitty_> 29.5% of computers around the world still run XP
<novakitty_> and most of those probably count run 8.1 even if they wanted to try
<novakitty_> couldn't*
<novakitty_> so it's a great time for Kubuntu
<valorie> the Munich city gov is switching, and distributed DVDs to the city as well
<novakitty_> I hope linux folks are taking advantage of this situation
<valorie> oh yes, our team has already gone to munich for a bug squashing weekend
<valorie> the IT guys came to Akademy as well, and hung out with us
<novakitty_> IT guys?
<novakitty_> from Kubuntu?
<novakitty_> Spain..that must have been fun
<valorie> IT guys from Munich, who are setting up and administering the "munich spin" of kub, yeah
<valorie> and yes, Spain was amazing
<novakitty_> oh hey...looks as though fedora is hosting the kde faenza theme here: http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/repo/pkgs/kfaenza-icon-theme/kfaenza-icon-theme-0.8.9.tar.gz/95e9f287da7a0fd76fb406d313eee77e/
<valorie> might work.... worth a try I guess
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<artao> hiya .. been using kdenlive, likin it .. .. when i try to download new render profiles, it just keeps saying "loading data" but never shows anything .. this is true of all the "download new .." options EXCEPT wipes ... ... any ideas why this is happening?
<artao> and yes, i asked this in #kdenlive too, but it's not very populated and seems pretty dead
<artao> if responding to me, plz ping my nick as i'll be in another channel .. thx .. -D
<artao> nvm ... i found info on the web .. it's a known but unresolved issue <sigh>
<muimota> I would like to revert from mesa 10.2 to 9.2.1 . Since I installed the 10.2 xorg crashes once in a while
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> why do I get this while doing file transfers? http://pastebin.com/vSWKxA9X
<EvilRoey> is this a driver issue, a drive firmware issue, or drive media issue?
<EvilRoey> as in, bad platter
<EvilRoey> or head, etc.
<HelpSeeker28> I'm trying to figure out what is wrong with my install. I just upgraded it this morning, and now I can't use it. I get kicked back to the password prompt every time I try.
<HelpSeeker28> I'm using Kubuntu 13.10
<HelpSeeker28> Anyone have any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> HelpSeeker28, at the login page drop to a virtual console/tty using ctl+alt+F1 to F6, login then update and upgrade and dist-upgrade, or try using the recovery kernel in grub and choosing repair broken packages in the resulting dialog
<HelpSeeker28> Thanks, I'll give that a try.
<dannysheylajahda> ,.hfjf
<Guest43252> hello
<bprompt> allo
<jstaniek> hi
<jstaniek> Looking at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports ; any idea why there's no Calligra 2.8.0 for 12.10 but there's one for 12.04?
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> jstaniek:   can't say... .maybe it'd be soon
<jstaniek> bprompt: so policy is not the reason? Just looking for answer when user asks whether he should move to 12.04 instead just for this reason. 12.04 has Calligra 2.8.0.
<bprompt> jstaniek:     well, he/she could always do the compiling I gather, but the user has to keep in mind that non-LTS versions have only 18months, for 12.10 till coming april, whilst 12.04 has till 2017
<bprompt> s/have/& support that is/
<jstaniek> bprompt: can he expect backports of Calligra till 2017 or so?
<bprompt> jstaniek:     support for it, that'd depend on how often calligra gets updated, but I'd say yes, if the update is available, the support is too and thus the repository will have it
<jstaniek> cool, whatever works for him
<jstaniek> thx
<amichair> hi, I came back to my laptop after a few hours to find the screensaver, but when dismissed there is no unlock dialog, just the kde default wallpaper and mouse cursor. How do I unlock the session and get back to the desktop?
<amichair> (on kubuntu 13.10, kde 4.12.3, everything else up to date from repos)
<bprompt> amichair:      if you press again Ctrl-Alt-L   to "relock"    see if it gives you an unlock when you dismiss it again
<amichair> bprompt: nothing happens when I press c-a-L
<amichair> bprompt: but it's possible I disabled it long ago since it's a key combination I use in my IDE...
<bprompt> amichair:    how about pressing alt-f7 ?
<amichair> bprompt: nothing happens
<bprompt> I gather you may just have to ....ctrl-alt-del   see if you can logout and back  in
<amichair> bprompt: nothing
<amichair> bprompt: is it possible to unlock from terminal (c-a-f1)?
<bprompt> amichair:     dunno..
<amichair> bprompt: found a workaround: 'killall kscreensaver_greet' and the unlock dialog appears...
<amichair> bprompt: but I really hope that doesn't happen again
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> well
<bprompt> one never knows.... do an apt-get update    maybe they've issued a fix for it already
<amichair> bprompt: it just started happening today, but happened 2-3 times
<amichair> bprompt: I'm all up to date already
<bprompt> hmmm I lock my screen... but I issue my own command to xscreensaver =)
<amichair> bprompt: thanks in any case :-)
<bprompt> np
<valorie> one can just right-click on the desktop to lock as well
<Walzmyn> Why can't I delete a calendar in Kontact (Korganizer)?
<apb1963> How can I tell which virtual desktop an application is running in?
<apb1963> I've got 8 VD's... the app appears in all 8, but is only truly running in one.  How can I find which one?
<bprompt> VD = workspace?
<bprompt> anyway.. I gather yes.. .well... ahemm    if it appears on all workspaces.... then I guess it's on all :)
<bprompt> it couild have been launched on any, doesn't matter, you can right-click on the app window titlebar and set it to only one workspace
<FlameStrike> Can somone help me? I'm having trouble logging into Kubuntu 13.10. All I get is a black screen and then I'm kicked back to the login screen.
<apb1963> bprompt: It IS set to one Virtual Desktop/workspace....  But it won't mind it's manners.
<bprompt> apb1963:    hmmm maybe is the app itself...
#kubuntu 2014-03-15
<melray> Hi everyone my notification tells me there is a new version of kubuntu available. How do I update my system to the latest version?
<TekkBuzzz> melray: on the command line:  do-release-upgrade
<TheFakeazneD525> alternitively, click the notification, and use the gui based version... unless the cli invocation also achives the same
<kyfella> Hey Ya'll
<kyfella> I have got this weird dang problem with my mouse doubleclicking in Kubuntu 13.10.  It is downright irritating, as it opens 2 sometimes 3 of the same app on click, minimize and restore sux and goes haywire and I can't drag a darn screen without it maximizing.  Anyone got a fix for this?
<kyfella> I have single click mode enabled, with a reset on the default mouse settings
<cds> \nick thechris
<lordievader> Good morning.
<marlboro_king> anyone help me to leaarn asterisk
<Cyb3rAssasin> oi
<marlboro_king> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<shiva> i'm available
<shuber> when I try to boot kubuntu-3.10 then initramfs prompt prompts. the root device is not found. however, there is no /dev/sda at all. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> shuber, new install or after an upgrade or ?
<shuber> new install
<BluesKaj> was this the fist time boting it ?
<BluesKaj> first
<shuber> yes
<shuber> it seems that the kernel does not recognize the sata controller
<shuber> i do not know the kernel config of kubuntu-3.10. is it likely that the corresponding module is not in the initrd?
<soee_> i would say try 14.04
<soee_> the final release is comming soon, but atm it works perfect for me
<shuber> soee_: well, i think the original problem could be solved easily. but I would be intereted in 14.04 anyways.
<shuber> where to get the image?
<shuber> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/beta-1/ – this?
<BluesKaj> shuber,  yes
<shuber> ok, thx
<BluesKaj> or the dailies, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> shuber,^
<shuber> ah
<pikkis> finnish speaking ubuntu kde specialist here ?
<Unit193> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<pikkis> okei thanks
<jussi> pikkis: wait
<jussi> oh never mind..
<jussi> :D
<WereCatf> How do I get KDE running under vnc4server properly? If I just place startkde in ~/.vnc/xstartup it seems like it's not establishing DBUS or something properly, keychain-services ain't running and it's all somehow terribly crashy and wonky
<shuber> awesome. kubuntu-14.04 (nightly build) worked fine. played with it the last couple of hours – it makes a nice overall impression to me.
<pixeltoo> hello
<pixeltoo> my cursor is zooming. How turn off this behavior ?
<pixeltoo> Im on kunbuntu 13 /kde
<vmusr> pixeltoo, by zooming you mean on some occassions the pointer gets bigger?
<pixeltoo> vmusr: my screen follow my cursor. Alway on zoom mode.
<pixeltoo> *Always
<Kaliiiixx> Hi everyone! I used some keymap to enable kmag but I don't know how to do to disable it
<pixeltoo> Kaliiiixx: \o/
<Kaliiiixx> Yeah !
<pixeltoo> small world :p
<Beryl> Anyone know an iso mounting utility that's Qt? Right now I'm using a hacky thing in Thunar
<WereCatf> I am trying to run KDE under vnc4server by placing the startkde - command in ~/.vnc/xstartup, but it seems something isn't initialized properly. I get complaints about DBUS, keychain - services apparently ain't running, and it all seems somehow crashy and wonky. What's the "proper" way of using KDE under VNC?
<Beryl> KDE has a VNC/RDP server I think but I forgot what it's called :-/
<Beryl> as well as a client
<WereCatf> That's not what I was talking about, though.
<Beryl> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdenetwork/krfb/krfb-configuration.html
<WereCatf> That only works if you already have a KDE-session running.
<WereCatf> I, on the other hand, need to be able to run a new KDE-session in a headless VNC.
<WereCatf> Ie. that's not applicable to my case.
<Beryl> why not auto login and auto lock?
<WereCatf> Because I need to be able to do that for multiple users.
<Beryl> could have 1 main accoutn and everyone else runs in guest sessions
<Beryl> guest X sessions *
<WereCatf> Well, how do you make the others auto-login, too?
<cornfeedhobo> does anyone know how i can tell network manager to use kwallet?
<samsung> aa
#kubuntu 2014-03-16
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> using atop I see that for a large btrfs replication I am getting a read rate from the SSD of only 21 MB/s.  Why is this so slow??
<Beryl> oh jesus why is X using 14.3GB of memory
<Beryl> Anyone have an idea why kwin blows up to tens of GB of ram and crashes X when I run some opengl programs but not others?
<Beryl> I'm almost certain it's my graphics drivers... latest nvidia, I don't have this happen on fglrx
<abirvalg> irc is live?
<abirvalg> russkie sushestvuyut?:)
<Beryl> Hahaha, I'm running kubuntu with openbox instead of kwin, I have no clue why I have done this.
<rww> i've done that a few times. works pretty well, though i prefer kwin
<Beryl> Runs quick, a lot of quirks though, no major issues
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<FlowRiser> Hey, BluesKaj ^^ How are you?
<BluesKaj> hi FlowRiser, fine thanks, and you?
<FlowRiser> Awesome, checking out Kde Gsoc Ideas
<cesar_ferreira> hello
<Shaarad> Hello
<BluesKaj> hi Shaarad
<Shaarad> Does anyone know how to make command line interface like cmus music player?
<Shaarad> I downloaded the cmus source from git hub but I couldn't find precise documentation about the code
<BluesKaj> Shaarad, you could have just installed with muon, it's in the repos
<Shaarad> BluesKaj I actually want to modify the code so as to use it for different purpose.. But I wanted the similar interface
<BluesKaj> Shaarad, perhaps searching for cmus documentation in the 'buntu forums might help you
<Shaarad> Okay BluesKaj, because the wiki on git hub wasn't sufficient
<lordievader> Shaarad: Isn't the documentation IN the code? Usually programmers use inline comments (if they don't use the excuse of "my code doesn't need commenting").
<Shaarad> No lordievader, there aren't in line comments
<lordievader> Hmm, I see. main.c doesn't contain a lot of comments. I guess they found the code too straight-forward to comment on.
<Shaarad> So how will the Ubuntu forums help as suggested by BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> guess you have to search thru them to find out
<Shaarad> Okay, thanks all :)
<ari__> hi
<lordievader> Hey ari__
<dougl> morning ladies and gents :)
<Aris> Hi
<lordievader> Hey dougl
<BluesKaj> hey dougl
<dougl> what are we learning today... if I plan on being distracted maybe I wont be and not be late for church :)
<ari__> hello everybody
<ari__> i waan talk about bohdi
<BluesKaj> we wouldn't want you to be late for church dougl, God forbid :)
<ari__> bodhi
<dougl> cli music player = mpg123? but I don't really know what you need...
<dougl> lol
<ari__> noone wants to talk to me
<donix> brand new to linux on pc, have updated to latest version of kubuntu, and upgrades
<ari__> i am a ggod girl though
<dougl> ari__, i got 10 min
<zzzqqqggg> hello
<zzzqqqggg> anyone here?
<donix> kde plasma app doesnt load on lgin, and crashes when i try to load from taskbar
<BluesKaj> ari__, try #bodhilinux
<dougl> BBL
<daum> hey guys -i'm trying to setup raid1 on my machine however i don't see the option to say us as raid for the file system
<daum> i have the 13.10 kubuntu burned to my usb drive
<daum> anyone around that can help with getting raid 1 setup?
<BluesKaj> !raid | daum
<ubottu> daum: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<daum> BluesKaj, so i was trying to use kubuntu but it doesn't seem to have the raid option when you do manual like most of those guides say.  so then i tried to do just automatic then followed http://foivos.zakkak.net/tuts/ubuntu_1304_raid1_setup however now when i reboot to the temp grub profile i get that it can't find the md\1 device
<daum> and can't load the kernel
<BluesKaj> daum, maybe the ppl at #ubuntu can help, since the type of desktop shouldn't affect the raid setup
<daum> ok will try there too
<daum> is it easy to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yes, install kubuntu-desktop, then you can switch between ubuntu and kubuntu at login
<daum> ah perfect, ubuntu seems to have raid built into their installer now days
<daum> so will install with that then make the switch
<BluesKaj> daum,  your appls menu will have alot of duplication, apps that do the same thing on both desktopstho
<daum> ah ok will try to find a guide to remove all the dupe appes
<tigerden> But isn't KDE a bit slower than unity??
<daum> i've always liked kde way better (am actually switching from gentoo now)
<daum> brb
<BluesKaj> tigerden, I found the opposite
<tigerden> UI wise KDE is always better, no doubt
<BluesKaj> tigerden, I get rid of or disable apps that I never use
<tigerden> Okay BluesKaj nice idea
<BluesKaj> nepomuk and akonadi server for example, if you don't use the PIM apps
<tigerden> Maybe adding ghost theme and enabling all UI effects has slowed my machine down a bit ;)
<dougl> :P
<tigerden> But for real speed I have arch with LXDE
<BluesKaj> nepomuk and akonadi can't be uninstalled without removing kubuntu-desktop, unfortunately, altho when I was testing opensuse 13.1I was able to remove them without losing the kde desktop
<tigerden> I think there should be a minimalistic version with same UI but only bare minimum apps
<BluesKaj> still didn't make me an opensuse convert tho...not real impressed with their package management
<tigerden> I have no idea about suse.. Never used
<Roey> never sused suse?
<BluesKaj> tigerden, agreed , I've been lobbying for soething similar, but it's fallen on deaf ears
<Roey> oh hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<tigerden> Nope.. I have used Ubuntu variants and arch.. Also raspbian
<BluesKaj> thought arch would be an interesting OS, the most interesting part was the install. Using it didn't do much for me
<tigerden> Yup.. That feeling when you finally see the desktop :D
<tigerden> I have installed it on a 32gig flash drive which contains other OS isos for emergency
<Roey> Though I understand this portmanteau, "Raspbian" sounds to me like an operating system for Soviet researchers
<Roey> just wanted to put that out there.
<Roey> tigerden:  ^
<tigerden> Haha why so??
<Roey> because it reminds me of Rasputin?
<Roey> raspb-
<Roey> that, probably
<tigerden> Oh yeah! True!
<Roey> raspBIAn <=> raspUTIn
<Roey> or not Soviet, Czarist Russia, rather
<BluesKaj> been thinking about a raspberry pi setup once my old HTPC dies, but the HP desktop just keeps chugging along
<Roey> BluesKaj:  for what purposes do you see using raspbian?
<Roey> specifically your usage of it
<Roey> i.e. whatcha gonna do with it?
<ikonia> chaps, maybe #kubuntu-offtopic for this conversation would be best please ?
<BluesKaj> not raspian per se, Roey , just a simple setup as a media center
<BluesKaj> right now kubuntu 13.10 does the job nicely
<Roey> BluesKaj:  aha
<Roey> ikonia:  aye
<Roey> BluesKaj:  do you have experience with btrfs?
<BluesKaj> Roey, nope
<dougl> I do raspian
<Roey> ah ok
<BluesKaj> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<BluesKaj> Roey,^
<Roey> well yes
<dougl> I want raspbuntu for my dog's pi...
 * dougl <grins>
 * BluesKaj wonders if mixed file systems can be used on a sib=ngle install btrfs for / and ext4 for /home and swap
<BluesKaj> single install
<BluesKaj> swap isn't ext, my mistake
<RGee> Hi guys! Just ported to Kubuntu. Just wanted to know how different is kubuntu from ubuntu expect for the fact that this uses kde?
<BluesKaj> RGee, both use the ubuntu core, the desktops and apps are different altho gtk and kde apps can run either one
<RGee> Hmm.. but the config files for both will be same, right? (the one not depending on kde)
<BluesKaj> each app has it's own config file, and some are common to both desktops like pulseaudio for example
<BluesKaj> RGee, did you have a particular app in mind ?
<RGee> BluesKaj: Not really. Suppose, I want to modify something in lightdm.conf... So, I look up for a solution which is based on ubuntu. So, I just wanted to clarify that will it be the same for kubuntu?
<RGee> BluesKaj: Pardon me. I'm pretty new to Linux.
<BluesKaj> RGee, well i guess that depends on what you want to mod in the conf file since both OSs use a different default page for lightdm and I'm guessing that the ubuntu lightdm login page will remain the default if you installed ubuntu first
<RGee> BluesKaj: Hmm... My main concern was the forum support for ubuntu is much better than that for kubuntu. So, basically wanted to ask whether they would work blindly in kubuntu or not. But I guess, it would work, but not blindly.
<BluesKaj> what are you trying to change in the conf file and why ?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu also consists of 3 desktops, kubuntu just one
<RGee> BluesKaj: Nothing particularly at the moment. But in the morning I wanted to disable guest login. So, I figured that works for *buntu
<BluesKaj> supported desktops that is
<RGee> BluesKaj: desktops as in?
<BluesKaj> unity, gnome, and cinnamon
<BluesKaj> afaik at least, I haven't spent much time there in the last few months since kubuntu is now supported officially by blue systems
<BluesKaj> I'm talking about the ubuntu support channel
<RGee> BluesKaj: Hmm... What do you use on your system, if you don't mind?
<BluesKaj> what do i use ? , I installed kubuntu which uses the kde desktop
<RGee> BluesKaj: Oh.. Pardon me, I'm new to all this.
<BluesKaj> !flavours
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<BluesKaj> RGee,^
<RGee> BluesKaj: This I knew. :)
<RGee> BluesKaj: Have you used Debian?
<BluesKaj> ok good
<BluesKaj> yes, i started with debian as my first serious linux install about 11 yrs ago, a yr or so later switched to kubuntu, never cared for the debian root permission setup
<RGee> BluesKaj: I hear ubuntu is based on debian. Is it correct?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> being an old windows guy I was attracted to the kde desktop and layout
<RGee> BluesKaj: Oh yeah. I started using ubuntu about 2 years ago. Was on unity for a while. Switched to gnome. Used that for quite some time. I loved that. But then it was too simple. And now on kubuntu.
<RGee> BluesKaj: So, how is ubuntu different from debian?
<BluesKaj> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<dougl> good chat!
<BluesKaj> dougl, some of that monitors might disagree :)
<dougl> ... if I could but in, as you learn what is kde and what is gnome you will know what source to use generally.... and now we know why I have those wild problems
<dougl> lol
<dougl> debian is off topic!
<dougl> RGee, how long on linux?
<RGee> BluesKaj: I'm sorry if I did something which I'm not supposed to do.
<dougl> I do that
<dougl> you are all good
<RGee> dougl: around 2 years.
<BluesKaj> most gnome stuff will run on kde and vice versa, at least it used to do so...and debian is the father of all 'buntus
<RGee> BluesKaj: Yeah, I read that link. Good read :)
<BluesKaj> but the debian apps aren't written for any ubuntu flavours
<dougl> the support for ubuntu is awesome... I have even used debian packages in ubuntu installs.
<RGee> BluesKaj: Instead Ubuntu takes the debian packages forward and supply to the main crowd?
<BluesKaj> that can cause problems
<dougl> :)
<BluesKaj> any debian app has an ubuntu/flavour equivalent afaik
<BluesKaj> I haven't tried debian in very long time
<dougl> the one I am thinking of was synergy...
<RGee> How long does it generally take for a new kubuntu release after an new ubuntu release?
<BluesKaj> and have no desire to, think the permissions are wierd and I got frustarated having to constantly enter my pw, probly because I didn't understand how to use kwallet , which I stll avoid :)
<RGee> What exactly is kwallet?
<BluesKaj> RGee, usually the same schedule
<RGee> Hmm.
<BluesKaj> !kwallet
<ubottu> kwallet is a subsystem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords. More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<RGee> Oh..
<RGee> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RGee> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<RGee> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<RGee> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<RGee> !dell
<BluesKaj> ok RGee so you've learned how to invoke the infobot ...enough already
<RGee> This bot is awesome!
<RGee> Haha! :D
<Unit193> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<BluesKaj> you can look the info up for various apps on the muon package manager search
<BluesKaj> RGee,^
<BluesKaj> thanks Unit193
<RGee> Thanks!
<RGee> What all kinds of bots do we have here?
<BluesKaj> just one bot  that has access to the info
<Unit193> Sure.
<BluesKaj> ok, these old eyes need a rest... laters
<mhumm2> I need some help
<mark____> hello test
<mark____> Okay.  I need some help...
<mark____> is anybody here?
<mark____> quit
<mhumm61> I need some help with kubuntuforums.net
<mhumm61> I need a good email address for one of the moderators.
#kubuntu 2015-03-09
<VolUTFan> can someone take a look at this output from guvcview and tell me why I am getting a segmentation fault.  I tried this earlier today, and have since replaced my logitech webcam with another different model logitech webcam, still having problems. https://paste.kde.org/p8yb9mfpk
<VolUTFan> i used guvcview a couple of years back with no problems, but you know how that is lol
<kalmeida> Hi, i'm from Brazil.
<jkummerow> Is there anyone available to help me? I was to set up kubuntu as a dual boot with win 8.1, but the installer does not recognize the installed OS
<jkummerow> guess not
<VolUTFan> hey
<VolUTFan> sorry, I was playing with the kids.  Wife doing dinner, and I was afk for a bit
<lordievader> Good morning.
<NotoriuS> good morning world
<soee> good morning
<denza252> good night for me (UTC-8)
<VolUTFan> Hey guys
<lordievader> o/
<VolUTFan> hey lordie
<VolUTFan> lordievader: I gave up on using that guvcview.  Something strange about that application now
<VolUTFan> lordievader: I decided to go with simplescreenrecorder.  Seemed to have done an excellent video
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Is that an image viewer? Gwenview is quite nice...
<VolUTFan> lordievader: no guvcview is a screencapture/webcam capture package.  Like vokoscreen or simplescreenrecorder
<VolUTFan> sorry, been working on a couple of screencasts for youtube
<bo> Hello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<remline> join #c
<forgeaus> uh just curious wheres the oxygen-air plasma theme? mine (in saucy) doesn't seem to have the squares (or circles) there used to be... its got air, air for mobile and air for netbooks but they all seem blank
<Anoniem4l> BluesKaj: Hello. an update to my situation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1424491?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424491 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "apt-get fails to install fglrx or fglrx-updates in 14.04.2 and 12.04.5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, sorry to hear it's still messed up :/
<Anoniem4l> yeah well, what can you do? I hope this gets fixed soon....
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, it's a shame there isn'ty more attn paid to the ati/amd driver problem, seems amd linux support has fallen off since amd took over ati , there was great support back 2008 just before the purchase
<BluesKaj> shortly after that I bought a new pc and nvidia 7600gt gpu and it was great up until the card died a couple of yrs ago, but i've conr=tinued with nvidia graphics on our desktop pcs
<solarseed> Hi @ll
<solarseed> I am trying to build my own kernel for kubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr
<solarseed> and I am referring to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<solarseed> I have already built my own Kernels for Debian and Gentoo
<solarseed> But I have no Idea how to build a Kernel for Kubuntu. I am hanging in the "Modifying the Configuration" Section of the above Link with no Idea where to execute the listed Commands
<solarseed> could anyone assist me?
<BluesKaj> solarseed, most users here don't bother building their own kernels
<solarseed> but i do BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<solarseed> I'll have a look at this Link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile thanks BluesKaj
<solarseed> But I think it is kind of outdated
<solarseed> Is even anyone here that builds his own Kernel??
<solarseed> If so, help would be appreciated
<BluesKaj> solarseed, maybe , but I haven't seen anyone so far asking about it , except you.
<BluesKaj> it's not a common practice here
<solarseed> BluesKaj: I am asking because the ability to configure and compile a Kernel from Source ist the true Key to the Advantages of using LINUX
<solarseed> If there is no possibility to Compile a Kernel to fit my Special Needs I will kick Kubuntu from my HDD and reinstall Gentoo LINUX
<BluesKaj> solarseed, perhaps from your POV it is , but others may dispute that
<solarseed> BluesKaj: I just want to make some minor Changes (1000Hz Low Latency Preemptible Kernel for Core2Duo/newer Xeon
<solarseed> I already installed the lowlatency Kernel from the Kubuntu Repositories...
<BluesKaj> solarseed, fine, use gentoo if you must , personally I don't see any advantages, but i'm not a purist, I'm a realist :)
<solarseed> But I want to do additional things to fit my neess
<solarseed> needs
<BluesKaj> which are ?
<solarseed> Has already been mentioned above BluesKaj
<solarseed> Maybe I'll switch to Debian instead of Gentoo
<BluesKaj> oh well , that seems more like a philosophy than a real need
<solarseed> Does anyone know how Steam will perform within Debian?
<BluesKaj> best to ask in #debian
<solarseed> At last the #steam-overlay works fine in Gentoo
<solarseed> Yeah, right BluesKaj
<solarseed> But after all I would prefer to keep Kubuntu by now and compile my own Kernel
<solarseed> It does work with 'make menuconfig' and a Kernel from http://kernel.org
<BluesKaj> solarseed, afaik compiling the kubuntu kernel can ber done, I just don't know of anyone who has.
<solarseed> The Kernel compiles and installs, but I get an Error Message after each Boot concerning about the Nvidia Drivers
<solarseed> But the Error Message is the only thing. The Nvidia Drivers work anyway...
<solarseed> But I want a clean Installation without any Error Messages
<BluesKaj> solarseed, that could be because the nouveau driver is the default nvidia driver on a new install , not nvidia-331 or 340 etc
<solarseed> Okay... I will kick off Nouveau support from the Kernel and do it oldschool. Maybe that could fix the Error
<BluesKaj> it might
<solarseed> Nouveau is a Kernel built in... So keeping it off is no Problem with make menuconfig
<BluesKaj> ok , if you say so
<solarseed> Ok so far... I git cloned the Kernel Sources. But I am used to finding all the needed things in /usr/src/linux. Now by looking at my /home/user folder I found, that the things are there instead of the formerly mentioned directory
<solarseed> So I will try building the Kernel in /home/user now
<solarseed> With the Commands for configuring mentioned here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel and retry
<BluesKaj> that's a pretty old kernel version
<solarseed> BluesKaj: I use the trusty sources, not the precise ones
<solarseed> It absolutely fits my Installation
<solarseed> And it seems to work so far
<BluesKaj> so are you going with the LTS ?
<solarseed> But Building the Kernel within the /home dir is new to me. I am used to /usr/src/linux
<solarseed> Yepp, LTS 14.04
<solarseed> By git cloning the trusty sources
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> right , if you must ...is this a class assignment of some sort, it seems so to me for some reason
<solarseed> http://linux-is-lord.de/kernelconfig-trustytahr.jpg
<solarseed> Yeaaahhh
<Jiyuhen> Hi all!
<Jiyuhen> Sorry, I am at my beginning of the Kubuntu journey.
<Jiyuhen> Does anyone know, if it is necessary to delete old Kernels?
<Jiyuhen> or better even, does anyone have a recommended website, I can dig my teeth in? ( and yes-Google gives a hell of a lot a hits)
<solarseed> sudo apt-get autoremove does the job Jiyuhen
<Jiyuhen> Thanks solarseed!
<solarseed> But there is no need for that... except your / filesystem lacks of space
<BluesKaj> Jiyuhen, I always keep at least one older one around for safety
<solarseed> BluesKaj: Here you can see the special things I was after to configure http://linux-is-lord.de/kernelconfig-trustytahr1.jpg http://linux-is-lord.de/kernelconfig-trustytahr2.jpg http://linux-is-lord.de/kernelconfig-trustytahr3.jpg
<Jiyuhen> I am testing Kubuntu now for 2 weeks and I am not missing W7 to be honest. So, I am planing on deleting it and giving Linux more space before re-installing on a smaller partition
<Jiyuhen> Thanks BluesKaj
<OerHeks> solarseed, " sudo apt-get autoremove " does not remove old kernels AFAIK
<BluesKaj> Jiyuhen, I still keep W7 around for wife's sake ...have to keep up with it in order to help when W7 has problems
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, I've seen it do so after upgrading to a new kernel when doing a dist-upgrade
<Jiyuhen> I am doing a bit with VB.Net and have some other things, so W7 is not too bad. But in direct comparison, Linux runs much smoother.
<Jiyuhen> I might tonight try to do the mammoth task BluesKaj to delete and re-install and re-partition. 10 GB for Linux is not that much ;-)
<BluesKaj> Jiyuhen, recommend  / and /home partitions, with the / partiton at 15G for headroom
<solarseed> OerHeks: But old Kernel Images
<Jiyuhen> Thanks for the tip! My / has 9,3 and /home 3,5 which is not much.
<BluesKaj> oh my,  /home only 3.5G ? 10 times that for some media files etc at a minimum
<Jiyuhen> Exactly BluesKaj! :)  -So tonight, there will be a hell a lot of work coming down on me. :)
<lordievader> Jiyuhen: /home usually grows much more rapidly than /
<lordievader> This is why lvm is great :D
<Jiyuhen> lol! Exactly lordievader :)
<Jiyuhen> Hope, this works out as smooth as I am planing it to be. :)
<solarseed> Jiyuhen: BluesKaj is right, home should be the bigger one
<lordievader> Jiyuhen: You are using lvm?
<BluesKaj> Jiyuhen, it's not a lot of work if you have a partitioning live cd like gparted , prepartitioning can speed things up so that when the installation of the OS is running there is a straight forward manual option to set the / and /home partition mountpoints
<Jiyuhen> Using would be an overstatement, as I just started to dig into Kubuntu, but I have it
<Jiyuhen> Alright BluesKaj. I just can see W7 beeing a count. But I am eager to try.
<Jiyuhen> First I need some quiet in the house for me beeing able to swear like a sailor if it will. ;-)
<lordievader> Jiyuhen: Is your /home a logical volume?
<BluesKaj> Jiyuhen, how large is your HDD?
<lordievader> Because if that is so, then a 3g /home ain't a problem.
<solarseed> Jiyuhen: At last, don't make the Mistake to use Windows again. LINUX is the definitely better decision and you will have much more fun with it.
<lordievader> LVM supports live resizing.
<Jiyuhen> I will have a small partition with W7 for .Net stuff and such.
<Jiyuhen> lordievader: Complete size is about 80 GB.
<Jiyuhen> 40 GB is owned to W7 atm.
<lordievader> No problem then ;)
<lordievader> If I understand you correctly that is. 80Gb physical volume?
<BluesKaj> ok Jiyuhen perhaps 10G for / is enough
<Jiyuhen> 10G for / and 15/home?
<Jiyuhen> yes, indeed lordievader
<lordievader> Jiyuhen: Could you pastebin your output of 'lvs'?
<solarseed> Or even more for /home Jiyuhen
<Jiyuhen> Sorry - pastebin?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<solarseed> Jiyuhen: /home is the mount where all your personal data is stored and / contains /boot and all the other relevant mounts for the system
<lordievader> solarseed: 15g is a good starting point.
<solarseed> Jiyuhen: If you have additional HDDs you can mount them on /mnt/hdd and make them accessible for your user with 'sudo chown username /mnt/hdd' and 'sudo chgrp users /mnt/hdd'
<solarseed> Jiyuhen: The LINUX Filesystem follows the Rule "Everything is a File" while MS Windows follows the Rule "Every Partition has it's own Drive from c:/ to z:/"
<Jiyuhen> http://imgur.com/tYiJ7xV
<Jiyuhen> like this?
<lordievader> Jiyuhen: Those are not logical volumes...
<lordievader> Jiyuhen: Extending /home becomes cumbersome this way, as you will likely need to move / and /boot... :(
<Jiyuhen> Good thing Solarseed is, that Kubuntu did recognize the other drives without any issues. So,  I have a bigger NTFS drive for Media stuff ( Movies,Music) but Linux itself does need stuff - right?
<Jiyuhen> Ouch! Ok, I am bracing myself then lordievader for a lot of pain
<Jiyuhen> Ok guys - I learned a lot ! Thank you for your help with explaining me some of the stuff :)
<Jiyuhen> I be back later!
<Jiyuhen> Thanks again - really appreciate it!
<igalic> hello happy people o/~
<igalic> today i installed kubuntu 15.04 and the combination of systemd (now the default after a dist-upgrade) and cryptsetup is not working.
<igalic> like, at all. with upstart at least i get to unlock my disks (plural) manually, but with systemd it then hangs trying to kexec the kernel....
<claydoh> igalic: probably #ubuntu+1 is you best bet for pre-release issues
<igalic> *nod*
<Jiyuhen> Thank you lordie and solar!
<Jiyuhen> Everything worked out just fine
<Jiyuhen> Haven t bothered with re-installing W7 on the smaller partition.
<mokush> anybody having issues with wifi on vivid? as in, the wifi not working at all? I tried the fixes here but no dice. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2261135
<mparillo> mokush:
<mparillo> Not at all, or having to re-connect every time? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344600
<ubottu> KDE bug 344600 in applet "Network Manager Widget does not 'remember' to connect to previous WEP network" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<rosco_y> How do you network two Ubuntu Computers together?
<rosco_y> (for file sharing)
<soee> use samba ?
<lordievader> NFS :D It's faster!
<rosco_y> soee, lordievader -- thank you--is NFS "almost" as easy as samba?
<rosco_y> I thought samba was for networking with a Windows protocal...?
<lordievader> rosco_y: Easier I'd say.
<rosco_y> lordievader: ty, I'll look into it :)
<lordievader> rosco_y: Yes it is an opensource implementation of cifs.
<rosco_y> Easy is definately good for me, I'm a networking dummy
<rosco_y> when setting up file sharing between two desktop machines, should I install nfs-common on both machines, or should I install nfs-kernal-server on one of them?
<rosco_y> I have been trying to install nfs-kernal-server on one, and the nfs-common to the other, but the kernal-server install isn't working
<rosco_y> I don't actually have a server OS installed on either machine....
<rosco_y> well, I guess the how-to documentation is for sharing between two servers....I'd better look some more ....
#kubuntu 2015-03-10
<selby2> aye, can anyone help me figure out why vivid plasma is crashing before i can login after an update today?
<selby2> something about kdeinit5
<selby2> or help me get into a shell login so i can start awesome or gnome?
<selby2> any help would be much appreciated++
<selby> hmm
<selby> dissappointing
<Unit193> selby: I can do the second, haven't used plasma.  Boot with  text  from grub.
<Unit193> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<selby> thanks, that's good to know
<selby> i managed to get konsole open trying to debug the new plasma with gdb and deleted my .kde
<selby> didn't seem to help, though -.-
<selby> Unit193: Any chance you can think of anything else I can try?  Know how to do an update rollback with apt-get by any chance?
<Unit193> selby: 1. Did you get it via a PPA?  2. What DM do you have?
<selby> Ah!
<selby> plasma configs are in .config, not .kde
<Unit193> Generally speaking, yes.
<Unit193> Also could try the guest account.
<selby> Eh, I set up autologin
<selby> DM?
<Unit193> Display Manager = LightDM, sddm, etc.
<selby> Ah, I decided to try out sddm this time
<selby> But I set up autologin so i'd have to boot into text mode and start it manually
<selby> Whelp, my configs don't appear to be be problem. I'm going to see if I can't figure out how to do a roll back
<selby> And yeah, I'm using the official vidid PPAs
<selby> Oh man
<selby> I hope btrfs snapshots automagickly
<Unit193> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<selby> Don't think that's an option, Unit193
<selby> I used dist-upgrade -d a few weeks ago to switch all of my sources to the vivid development branch
<selby> Shit, I wish I had known about this sooner: https://www.howtoforge.com/rollback-to-a-working-state-with-btrfs-plus-apt-btrfs-snapshot-on-ubuntu-12.10
<selby> Oh well.  I have a working install on another HDD.  I'll wait a week or two to see if the Kubuntu devs push any updates that'll fix this.  I was really liking the new plasma =((
<selby> Thanks for all your help, Unit193.  Taught me a few things =)
<Unit193> selby: Great, didn't think I was of much help though.
<selby> Yeah, but i wasn't expecting for a KDE/Kubuntu dev
<selby> Didn't win the battle on this one, but you taught me some nifty tricks for the future
<VolUTFan> Apt-Mirror - Multiple Local Repository Setup - Kubuntu/Ubuntu - http://youtu.be/hr0hOHH2rNk - New Video Posted - Thanks for the tips everyone.  Hope this helps someone trying to accomplish the same thing.
<sanghvi> #freenode
<sanghvi> #maria
<soee> good morning
 * Guest23887 is trying to get (so far plasma5) kubuntu working with nouveau or nvidia on NV46 hardware, G72M GeForce Go 7300 / Quadro NVS 110M -- Dell Latitude D820 -- with nvidia can get glx and X but kwin compositing just kinda hangs there till I kill kwin, with nouveau...lots of weird lockups and haven't managed a proper X yet, have tried everything up to and including linux-image-4.0-rc3 on a 15.04 based install with and without kubuntu-ci kwin...
<Guest23887> oops
<Guest23887> forgot to identify >.<
<RtMF> also that probably cut
<RtMF> I have been, for the past 24+ hours, trying to get (so far plasma5) kubuntu working with nouveau or nvidia on NV46 hardware, G72M GeForce Go 7300 / Quadro NVS 110M -- Dell Latitude D820 -- with nvidia can get glx and X but kwin compositing just kinda hangs there till I kill kwin, with nouveau...lots of weird lockups and haven't managed a proper X yet, have tried everything up to and including linux-image-4.0-rc3 on a 15.04 based install with and ...
<RtMF> ... without kubuntu-ci kwin...
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> Err, good morning.
<CoJaBo> Just upgraded an ancient install to Trusty and touchpad scrolling is set to about ⅙c; is there a way to slow it down to something usable?
<valorie> CoJaBo: in systemsettings
<CoJaBo> There's no option for it there
<CoJaBo> There's one for mouse, but it does not apply to the touchpad
<valorie> oh, that old you might have to install syaptix
<valorie> oops, synaptics or synaptix
<valorie> now it is part of systemsettings, 14.10 onwards
<CoJaBo> is that synclient?
<valorie> I've not heard of that
<valorie> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Jiyuhen> Good morning folks
<Jiyuhen> goeie morge lordievade ;-)
<CoJaBo> valorie: ..it's a bug in the system settings. The setting is there, but you can't turn it high enough to have any meaningful effect. Maximum permitted is 10, everything works flawlessly if I use the commandline to set it to *160*
<valorie> wow
<valorie> patches welcome, I suppose - Trusty is still supported in that security bugs are fixed
<valorie> but we no longer backport application updates and such
<CoJaBo> The slider goes all the way from ⅙ the speed of light to twice the speed of light :/
<valorie> exception might be made for a fix like that, however
<valorie> I don't recall any problems with my touchpad in the trust days
<CoJaBo> It must only affect certain models; it literally breaks scrolling functionality 100%, no way that would go unnoticed
<valorie> could be, all I've ever had is laptops, and the last few I've rarely used a mouse
<valorie> just the touchpad
<CoJaBo> I had the wikipedia article on Kubuntu open. Its decently long; but it's impossible to reach the middle by scrolling. Only hits the top or bottom
<valorie> pagedown is what I try to use anyway; that said, scrolling is meant to work
<owlman> Hi all. Seeking some help with a fresh install of vivid-beta1 on new hardware
<owlman> specifically a lenovo thinkpad Helix 2nd generation tablet with the ultrabook pro keyboard
<hateball> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> owlman: Vivid support is in #ubuntu+1.
<owlman> cheers,
<owlman> thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<solarseed> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey solarseed
<VolUTFan> Mornin Everyone
<solarseed> BluesKaj: Are you from the UK?
<solarseed> Good Mornin VolUTFan
<BluesKaj> solarseed, no I'm in Ontario Canada about 300KM north of Toronto
<BluesKaj> hey VolUTFan
<VolUTFan> For those that use more than 1 desktop on your 14.10 P4, has anyone been experiencing the screens auto switching on you in the middle of doing something via the terminal?
<VolUTFan> virtual desktops that is
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, not here
<VolUTFan> thanks for the confirm BluesKaj
<VolUTFan> I dunno what was happening.  it was freaky.  I was doing a screencast, and that happened
<VolUTFan> only happened once
<VolUTFan> Maybe I accidently pulled on the scrollwheel..  who knows
<VolUTFan> lol
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, yeah the scrollwheel will do that :) , which effect are you using to switch desktops?
<VolUTFan> well, there is the upper right corner of the screen that will show 4 virtual desktops.  I use that sometimes, then there is L-Ctrl+F11 to show the desktop cube effect.  I use that one mostly.
<VolUTFan> Funny thing is, I remember seeing an option for sphere instead of cube, and it used to be in the dropdown http://picpaste.com/desktop-animation-cht6vx34.jpg  Do you have the sphere effect option now under 14.10
<BluesKaj> yeah, Impressed my Windows friends with the desktop cube and the VDs with different backgrounds the effect which unfortunately is no longer available on plasma5 :/
<VolUTFan> what about the sphere under 14.10.  is that still available?  I don't seem to have it
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, haven't seen the sphere effect for a while..haven't really looked for it tho
<VolUTFan> there is a lot of system options that are missing under plasma5.  I like the new breeze login, and all, but the missing system options needs to be added back
<VolUTFan> I don't like not being able to not be able to automount my usb drives from gui.
<VolUTFan> lol
<VolUTFan> BluesKaj: thanks for confirm on the sphere.  I don't really use it, but was going to switch it just to see what it looked like
<VolUTFan> VirtualBox.  Not sure if its vbox or the encrypted lvm..  but I can't login to my encrypted login on inital boot without resetting the vm and it going to a text login
<VolUTFan> its strange.
<VolUTFan> What is the point of that dropdown on the breeze login for vivid?  There is an option there for failsafe, but what does it do?
<BluesKaj> well, atm I'm on 15.04 so I can only confirm what's been dropped, and my experince with various VMs, mostly for running Windows hasn't been positive so I just dual boot. Qemu-kvm was very fast and slick, but the networking was prcatcally non-exisent
<BluesKaj> scuse the spelling
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, the dropdown failsafe didn't work when I needed it , so I can't say :)
<BluesKaj> iirc that was when I had the nvidia-prime bug break X
<VolUTFan> BluesKaj: System just powered down for some reason.  Ive never had a problem running vbox for windows 2003(R2) Server ,2008(R2) Server, 2012 server, XP or Windows 7
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, 14.10 is the host, with plsama 5 ?
<VolUTFan> nope, P4
<BluesKaj> ok, that's strange alright
<VolUTFan> Ive had a lot of problems with P5, so I backed off my main system and put in in a vbox test server
<BluesKaj> 14.10 isn't quite ready for plasma5 IMO ,but for VB to misbehave like that is something totally new to me
<BluesKaj> ran VB with windows 7 guest on 14.10 for about 3mos and never had a power down out of the blue
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Switch to KVM :D
<BluesKaj> KVM networking with W7 guest wasn't very good IME , lordievader
<VolUTFan> I understood networking in kvm to be practically non-existant?
<lordievader> I completely disagree, networking in kvm is lovely. As you simply get to use everything you already use.
<BluesKaj> it connected to internet , but was blind to any other pcs on our LAN , windows and linux
<VolUTFan> what is the package information for kvm, and I will take a look at it
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Then your network setup was wrong. Any vm of mine can see any other node in the network.
<lordievader> VolUTFan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, qemu-kvm in the repos
<VolUTFan> ill check it out
<VolUTFan> thanks
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I think you used the macvtap interface instead of a bridge interface.
<BluesKaj> lordievader,I used this very tutorial you posted above to install kvm, but the question I have what's the best partition to install the guest OS , / or /home , because It errored out installing on /home and / didn't have enough room to add windows apps once the install was finished
<BluesKaj> on /
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I use LVM, every VM gets it's own logical volume.
<lordievader> If they require more than I originally thought I can simply give them more disk space.
<BluesKaj> lvm is totally foreign to me , never thought about using it
<lordievader> LVM is lovely.
<BluesKaj> think I have enough on my platye with 15.04 atm :)
<BluesKaj> plate
<docdoc> hi ho
<docdoc> hi ho
<lordievader> o/
<docdoc> anyone can get me some quick info on how to use a different sound driver in kbuntu?
<docdoc> my sound is distorted : (
<docdoc> oder different mixer maybe?
<BluesKaj> docdoc, which audio chip ?
<docdoc> oh, i have to search. it is an acer aspire  E1-571
<BluesKaj> docdoc, in the terminal, aplay -l
<docdoc> ah i cant, dont have my hands on that machine right now
<docdoc> Intel Panther Point PCH - High Definition Audio Controller
<docdoc> just wanted to know in general if i can change the driver and how
<BluesKaj> docdoc, it's a laptop distortion is common on dinky laptop speakers , turn the volume down
<docdoc> it is not a hardware problem. happens only in kubuntu. is there some kind of device manager?
<BluesKaj> no need for a better driver , there isn't one , it's the snd-hda-intel driver and most likely you're overdriving the speakers or the headphones
<lordievader> Or the output itself. VLC for example can go to 200%, likely resulting in distorted sound.
<docdoc> yeah i thought of that, too. but the problem only happens when using the speaker. headphones work fine.
<docdoc> it happens also when the sound is only 50%
<docdoc> maybe change mixer?
<BluesKaj> then you're overdriving the speakers , they aren't built for high volumes on a 500$ laptop
<lordievader> Heh, even $1500 laptops have crappy speakers...
<lordievader> And that is a good thing ;)
<BluesKaj> docdoc, 50% volume , where , in alsamixer ?
<docdoc> i dont know, in the freshly installed kubuntu 14.10
<docdoc> default
<docdoc> i guess
<BluesKaj> how do you know the volumre is  50% , what are you using to measure kmix?
<docdoc> the popup windows shows it
<docdoc> so i could use kmix instead of alsamixer? alsa is default, i suppose?
<BluesKaj> yes alsamixer is best for setting vol ctrls IME
<BluesKaj> but since you don't have access to the actual machine then it's difficult to test
<docdoc> ill remember to install alsamixer, i ust wanted to prepare what i can do tomorrow
<BluesKaj> alsamixer is installed by default
<docdoc> ok then kmix
<BluesKaj> just type alsmixer in the terminal
<lordievader> In the end they do exactly the same thing.
<lordievader> Kmix has a couple layers of abstraction more.
<akiva-thinkpad> mind if I make a small plug?
<akiva-thinkpad> An ubuntu AMA starts in 5 minutes, on #ubuntu-on-air, at http://ubuntuonair.com/
<BluesKaj> wonder if pulseaudio is installed , most likely it is and sometimes it can cause problems with intel audio, since intel audio doesn't need pulseaudio , except for playing more than one source simultaneously
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Nothing needs PA, but it is nice to have.
 * BluesKaj purges pulseaudio on intel equipped pcs
<BluesKaj> I need PA on my m-audio soundcard since alsa doesn't link with flash audio on websites for some reason ..unfortunately
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Likely because something else is using the soundcard already.
<lordievader> Pulseaudio's original name was Polyaudio ;)
 * BluesKaj can't wait til HTML5 is universal
<BluesKaj> lordievader, what could that something else be tho ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Your browser, the DE, a notification system, a music player, etc, etc, etc.
<BluesKaj> I have audio without using PA on my media file on the HDD , but any website will not play audio with my soundcard without PA
<BluesKaj> it's strictly no audio on websites that's all , I have audio locally without PA, in other words
<lordievader> That is the whole idea of Pulseaudio, claim the interface for yourself and present a socket anyone can use. Mix everything together and send it to the sound card.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Try playing local files with two different players.
<BluesKaj> but it's another layer of unecessary processing adding distortion and artifacts to the sound
<BluesKaj> lordievader, but why would i do that ?
<lordievader> Unecessary? I like to be able to have multiple audio sources...
<BluesKaj> yeah , I don't play media simultaneously
<BluesKaj> no need to
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Lets take a vm for example. I'd like to hear the sounds my Windows VM makes. Lets say I'am listening to music on the host. Whoever gets the soundcard first will be the only one who can play sounds.
<lordievader> So with ALSA alone I get the choice, music or VM sounds. With PA on top of ALSA I get both.
<lordievader> And then I haven't even mentioned the networking capabilities of PA.
<BluesKaj> I don't have event sounds turned on here
<rberg_> I know its not possible with a laptop but I bring my sound card anytime I upgrade computers. hardware mixing FTW
<BluesKaj> my situation is different than yours..I prefer not to have extraneous stuff that I will never use...this pc is connected to a home theater system and that's it's purpose as a media server to the audio system and the TV, that's all it does ausdiowise
<docdoc> @BluesKaj thanks, i will try it. at least ill find out if pulse audio is the culprit
<BluesKaj> docdoc, don't crank the players volume and alsamixer, use alsamixer as you volume base at about 80% or sio then use the players volume for a decent undistorted level if possible
<docdoc> ok tmr ill be back, hope youre still here ^_^
<docdoc> i think my problem is much deeper, like this little bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1321421
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1321421 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:8ca0 Sound output distorted/unusable with Intel Z97/H97" [Medium,Fix released]
<docdoc> : (
<BluesKaj> docdoc, if your soundcard is a realtek then yes, that could be a problem
<BluesKaj> docdoc, , but if the fix applies to your problem then copying and pasting the "options string will probly work
<BluesKaj> BBL
<docdoc> BluesKaj options string?
<lordievader> docdoc: See comment 21 on the bug report.
<docdoc> https://kernel.googlesource.com/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/tiwai/sound/+/77f07800cb456bed6e5c345e6e4e83e8eda62437 this one?
<docdoc> so i install this with makefile
<lordievader> bug 1321421
<ubottu> bug 1321421 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:8ca0 Sound output distorted/unusable with Intel Z97/H97" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321421
<docdoc> ok, i already habe 2 things which i can try
<joan_> hi, I need some help to restore my bluetooth system. I'm running kubuntu trusty
<joan_> bluetooth icon has disappeared from the taskbar and if I try running bluedevil or bluetooth launchers I get protocol dying errors
<vineet> Hi, I want to install plasma 5
<vineet> I am using kubuntu 14.04
<vineet> I need to build a project branch that uses plasma 5
<ronnoc> Anyone know of a fix to get Paition Manager working in Vivid?
<bprompt> *cough* gparted *cough*
<MoonUnit`> didn't work when i tried from the menu but runs with sudo partitionmanager from konsole.
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> may just be that needs "kdesudo" to run off the menu then
<bprompt> and that's editable from  kmenuedit
<ronnoc> ok thx I'll try that
<MoonUnit`> just tried it didn't work
<MoonUnit`> cannot load library lidkdeinit5_so type error, i've seen that with other apps that need sudo
<bprompt> hmm
<ronnoc> should be easy fix; suprised it's still around in Beta
<Jiyuhen> Hi All
<Jiyuhen> I have a weird issue. I have increased the diskspace from Home, from 3,8 GB to 20.42GB. It however shows me in the system still the3 GB
<Jiyuhen> Where did I go wrong or fix this?
<Jiyuhen> After browsing, I found the option for "df - h" but it shows to dev/sdb8 but should be dev/sdb3 actually
<joan> hi again
<joan> any hints on the bluetooth issue?
<GeronimoStilton> excuse me for saying this riddell, but you're an ape. You're an impulsive ape who has little understanding of the finer subtleties of properly running a chatroom and instead result to kicking and banning whenever the opportunity presents itself. you clearly have little training and limited capacity to be a proper op. please step down.
<GeronimoStilton> You needed to hear that.
<GeronimoStilton> Bye.
<keithzg> joan: can you check if the bluetooth service is actually running?
<keithzg> "sudo service bluetooth status" should get you that. It's probably not the problem, but it's worth checking first to see if it's running at all, I think.
<joan> keithzg, sudo service bluetooth status yields this:     status: unknown task: bluetooth
<joan> I'm running kubuntu 14.04 kernel 3.13.0-46-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 2 18:23:39 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<keithzg> joan: Hmm, odd. If I mistakenly go without sudo, I get "status: Unknown job: bluetooth", on Kubuntu 14.04 too, but "sudo service bluetooth status" yields a more expected "bluetooth start/running, process 614"
<keithzg> Obviously the process id would vary, but I would've expected you to get the same otherwise.
<keithzg> joan: What about "ps -ef | grep bluetooth"
<joan> ok, I was logged in konsole already as root
<joan> service --status-all says [+] for bluetooth, and the ps command outputs /usr/sbin/bluetoothd with 1432 PID
<joan> keithzg, ^
<joan> then it's running
<keithzg> joan: Hmmm, that is all as should be, then, yeah.
<joan> what's next? :)
<keithzg> Good question ;) Hmm, last time I had to fiddle with bluetooth was years ago, so perhaps this is outdated, but I'd try running "hciconfig" and seeing what it says.
<keithzg> Specifically, 'hcitool dev' to see if any devices are actually known.
<joan> ok
<keithzg> (I seem to remember that was supposed to be all deprecated? But it still seems to exist on my 14.04 desktop here, and in fact outright works on my 15.04 laptop, so methinks either my memory is incorrect or it's just taking a loooong time to actually be deprecated ;) )
<keithzg> For my laptop for instance I see "hci0    84:4B:F5:A9:CC:48" as the output of "hcitool dev".
<joan> output from hcitool dev:  Devices:
<joan> nothing
<joan> output from hciconfig -a : hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB        BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00  ACL MTU: 0:0  SCO MTU: 0:0     DOWN
<joan> and no data about RX TX either
<joan> keithzg, output form lsusb: Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<keithzg> joan: Hmm. So something's definitely going wrong. I see in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsBluetoothUsbAdapters there's the suggestion for seemingly the same device to try adding "blacklist hci_usb" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, and adding "hci_usb reset=1" to /etc/modules
<keithzg> Sounds reasonable-ish but I won't claim any deep knowledge!
<joan> ok, I'll try, thank you for the help
<keithzg> no problem, best of luck
<joan> the point is that it did work, but perhaps a new kernel update has misconfigured something...
<joan> keithzg, no luck, it seems I'll have to try kubuntu 14.10: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2231998  , because trying a new kernel could end up in a mess...
<keithzg> joan: Yeah, actually that's why I had hope that blacklisting kernel modules might work. Sad that it didn't. You *could* however install a new kernel and be relatively safe, though, since you can always just boot back into the older kernel via GRUB if it fails somehow.
<joan> yes, then I'll try first adding a new kernel
#kubuntu 2015-03-11
<francesco_> CIAO
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> francesco_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<proteusguy>  I've got a fresh Kubuntu 14.10 install. It detects new software updates but Muon Update Manager won't install them because "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided". However it never asks me for my credentials.
<Kaliraa> Hmm
<Kaliraa> You could try running Muon Update Manager as root, proteusguy
<Kaliraa> I'm not sure what its package name is, though
<Kaliraa> Oh, try         kdesudo muon
<proteusguy> Well I can do a sudo apt-get upgrade at the command line no problem. My concern is something is screwed up about Muon. Why won't it ask for credentials?
<keithzg> Hmm wonder why indeed. Trying to remember what that's handled by, PolicyKit I want to say?
<Kaliraa> Did you try installing polkit-kde-1 ?
<keithzg> Kaliraa: yeah, that'd probably be the responsible package for proteusguy, good catch
<keithzg> Odd that it wouldn't be installed, though.
<Kaliraa> well yeah, I'm just guessing
<Kaliraa> I don't understand why the installer wouldn't install that
<Kaliraa> Unless the disk image was corrupted or something
<proteusguy> polkit-kde-1 is installed. However when I hover over my Network Manager is doesn't show my connection but instead shows "Network Manager 0.9.8 Required". Don't know what's going on. I had the same issue with 14.04 but have done a fresh install. It worked for a while then failed again.
<proteusguy> Running "kdesudo muon" just automatically gives me the alert sound but no screen/ui.
<Kaliraa> Hmm, that's odd, proteusguy
<Kaliraa> Did you verify the iso before using it?
<proteusguy> Kaliraa, I believe so but I will check it again when I get back to my office.
<soee> good morning
<dewdrop> Hi, I am running kubuntu 15.04 beta in virtualbox. I get  a screen like this when I boot up: http://i.imgur.com/9tL64is.png Is there a fix for this?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> dewdrop: Does sddm start correctly?
<dewdrop> lordievader: It shows up right at the bootup, I don't think it starts sddm
<dewdrop> running live iso image
<lordievader> dewdrop: Remove the splash kernel parameter or add nomodeset.
<dewdrop> lordievader: I tried adding 'nomodeset quiet splash' still the issue exists
<lordievader> dewdrop: VB doesn't support multiple graphics drivers, does it?
<dewdrop> lordievader:  not sure about it
<dewdrop> 14.04 works fine
<lordievader> dewdrop: What is the host os?
<dewdrop> linux mint 17 (based on Ubuntu 14.04)
<lordievader> dewdrop: You could try KVM, I can personally confirm that KVM works ;)
<dewdrop> lordievader: thanks, will give it a try
<dewdrop> works beautifully
<lordievader> :)
<ehsan> hi!!
<ehsan> any body
<lordievader> o/
<ehsan> plasma 5 is awesome
<ehsan> dont u think so?
<lordievader> ehsan: It's sleek :)
<lordievader> !pm | ehsan
<ubottu> ehsan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ehsan> yah :)
<ehsan> ok
<TheBigDeal> Hi
<TheBigDeal> Good morning :)
<TheBigDeal> i lost the default fonts and everything is messy, is there a simple way to fix that?
<solarseed> test
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yossarianuk> I have asked this previously but didn't get an answer - as krdc is not ported to plasma5 yet - will 15.04 have access to the older package (plasma4.x) or will it just be missing?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Vivid contains a mixture of Plasma4 and Plasma5 applications.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: cheers !
<yossarianuk> looking forward to using plasma 5 on my main desktop...
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk,  it's installed by default on 15.04 here
<yossarianuk> cheers BluesKaj:  - I tried plasma 5.1 out in 14.10 and that was nice (bit buffy) - i'm going to wait until final release,
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, if you feel adventurous it is quite stable now, with some of the more annoying bugs being fixed, but if you're on a work machine then 14.10 is still solid as a rock
<soee> yossarianuk: krdc is available in vivid
<soee> it might not be ported to kf5 but it works just fine
<soee> ah BluesKaj already answerd :)
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, krdc still uses plasma 4.14 on 15.,04 btw , just checked in muon
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: soee: cheers - i'll stick to 14.10 on my work machine - may check out 15.04 on my home desktop though ...
<BluesKaj> right
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: i.e krdc uses libs, etc from plasma4.x - I can still use it within plasma5.x I asuume
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, I'm sure it can be, since 15,04 still uses several 4.14 packages
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: cheers  - I assumed thatwould be the case - once kde4 came out I could still use kde3 apps.
<kaidelong> kmail has a wizard to set up your first account
<kaidelong> I have more than one account
<kaidelong> I cannot figure out how to invoke it again or how to set it up manually (it does not automatically generate folders for a new IMAP account)
<kaidelong> perhaps it is failing to authenticate but it's not giving me any error message or other indication that the password is wrong
<supermanisdeady> i have install ubuntu but have problem when using wlan network, it is show "soft block" to me when i typed "rfkill list". I have following this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2172044 by the way but shown an error like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580129/ how to fix it?
<Mamarok> supermanisdeady: do you have Ubuntu or Kubuntu? This sounds very much like a question that should be asked in #ubuntu instead
<supermanisdeady> Mamarok: i have kubuntu, but it seems can solved in both method
<marus> hello, how can manage wireless networks with the default network manager in kubuntu
<marus> no body know where can i delete config for ssid? i have put wrong credentials, and now can log in to this ssid any more?
<marus> or should install wicd?
<marus> i have kubuntu 14.10
<BluesKaj> marus, which wifi chip ?
<BluesKaj> marus, it could be the dnsmasq bug, in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf , place a # in front of dns=dnsmasq , then save the file
<BluesKaj> BBL
<DarkRoses> ;op
<DarkRoses> #minetest-gabo
<meditans> hi, I have a problem with wifi connectivity on a thinkpad laptop
<meditans> basically I get to connect to my modem, but the connection suddently drops at random intervals
<meditans> how could I debug the problem?
<marus> BluesKaj: iwlwifi
<BluesKaj> marus, it could be the dnsmasq bug, in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf , place a # in front of dns=dnsmasq , then save the file
<marus> BluesKaj: do you recommand wicd? or just to stay with the default networkmanager?
<meditans> (I have kernel 3.16.*, my wifi card is RealTek)
<BluesKaj> marus, wicd is ok , but it doesn't get updated/upgraded like NM so it breaks easily, NM should work, but the  iwlwifi is a driver for intel wifi
<BluesKaj> marus, run this in the terminal, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then, udo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid , these commands should enaable your wifi in NM, then you should be able set it up in NM
<marus> BluesKaj: i solve the Problem, with the native NM
<marus> i will stay use it, because of the things you just told me now :-)
<marus> thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> marus, ok , good
<marus> BluesKaj: wifi was enabled, i can't change wrong configured Profile, any way thanks :-)(
<BluesKaj> meditans, https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<meditans> BluesKaj: thanks for the link, checking it now. lsusb doesn't return my wireless card
<meditans> BluesKaj: however I get it with lspci. However, I'm not finding the chipset name
<meditans> BluesKaj: in the format requested
<meditans> BluesKaj: is there an alternative command I could try?
<BluesKaj> meditans, let me look at my HW file for wifi chips
<meditans> BluesKaj: thanks. If this may help, the computer is a Lenovo Twist
<BluesKaj> meditans, try this , lshw -C network
<BluesKaj> meditans, use sudo with that command
<Amitari> I have a little problem. I use Lubuntu, but my problem is related to KDE.
<meditans> yes, done, so it appears I made a mistake: ethernet controller is indeed RealTek, but Wireless controller is Centrino-Wireless-N 2230, with driver iwlwifi
<meditans> BluesKaj: ^
<meditans> BluesKaj: does this change the way I can debug the problem?
<BluesKaj> meditans, yes that's an intel wifi chip, which usually very reliable on linux with the iwlwifi driver.Can you look in /var/log/syslog for wifi connection error around the time you a had the dropout ?
<meditans> BluesKaj: I'm grepping that file for "wireless". I notice that there are a few message reading "disconnected during association, asking for a new key" and another reading "association took to long, failing activation"
<meditans> BluesKaj: the problem is that I can't recall exactly the time I had this problem last time. I'll be sure to note down the exact time in the future.
<BluesKaj> meditans, are you the only user?
<meditans> BluesKaj: yes, of that computer. The connection is shared with another laptop, which hasn't any problem
<BluesKaj> meditans, which router ?
<meditans> BluesKaj: could this be a problem with the configuration of the router? My computer works well when I'm elsewhere
<meditans> BluesKaj: a Huawei one, I can paste you the model, if it's useful
<meditans> BluesKaj: HG532s, Huawei
<BluesKaj> meditans, no need , I'm thinking maybe you should use a different channel for wifi than Ch6 which is usually default if this is what you're using
<meditans> BluesKaj: I used ch6, then I suspected that could be a problem and switched to Auto, 1, and 11, which were flagged as best channel online. This didn't solve the problem. Should I try all of the others?
<BluesKaj> meditans, not sure ...kind of stumped
<meditans> BluesKaj: no problem, thanks anyway for your help. Do you know where I could ask for further informations?
<BluesKaj> meditans, you could try the #networking chat
<meditans> BluesKaj: ok, thank you very much for your help :)
<BluesKaj> meditans, good luck :)
<meditans> BluesKaj: thanks, i'll need some luck :)
<Amitari> I have a problem. I use Lubuntu, but my problem is related to KDE, and no one on #lubuntu was able to help me.
<BluesKaj> Amitari, how is it relaed to kde?
<Amitari> This is what happens when I try to install a program that depends on kde-runtime. http://pastebin.com/1uiCCLAs
<Amitari> I can't run anything that requires KDE.
<BluesKaj> Amitari,  install libkpty4
<Amitari> BluesKay, this happened. http://pastebin.com/ybDQAZbp
<BluesKaj> Amitari, have you updated and upgraded lately?
<Amitari> Yes, I do that every day.
<Amitari> Instead of shutting down my computer normally, I run a script that updates, upgrades and then shuts down.
<BluesKaj> oh no
<Amitari> What's wrong?
<BluesKaj> you may be installing updgrades that can break your system without your knowing, monitoring what's being upgraded and when is too important to be left to a  startup script
<Amitari> It's a shutdown script...
<Amitari> But I haven't had any problems with it until now.
<Amitari> And it didn't result from an update.
<Amitari> It resulted from me trying to remove a terminal emulator that I didn't use.
<BluesKaj> well maybe you should ask in #kde , since it's not really kubuntu related
<Amitari> Alright, alright...
<Amitari> It's on Freenode?
<rberg_> this looks package related
<BluesKaj> yup
<rberg_> /looks/is/
<Amitari> Oh, you guys know anything?
<BluesKaj> but he need kde-workspace , might as well install kde
<Amitari> No, I don't like KDE.
<Amitari> I use LXDE.
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<Amitari> I just want the KDE-runtime to work again so I can use Kate, Okular and Ark.
<rberg_> libutempter0 on my system points to version 1.1.5-4build1 like the libkpty4 is asking for.. but I am not sure why it cant be installed on your system
<BluesKaj> oh sorry kde-runtime , I was mistaken
<rberg_> (I have kubuntu updates ppa enabled though)
<BluesKaj> Amitari, do you ever do a dist-upgrade to upgrade kernels and modules ?
<Amitari> I always use dist-upgrade.
<Amitari> I don't even remember how to download new packages any other way.
<BluesKaj> Amitari, what's the matter with LXDE text editor, jpeg viewer and pdf viewer ?
<Amitari> I don't like them.
<Amitari> Well, Leafpad is ok...
<Amitari> But I still prefer Kate.
<Amitari> And the LXDE Image viewers and PDF-viewers suck.
<BluesKaj> Amitari, looks like you're stuck in dependency hell , but I'm afraid I have no more ideas.
<Amitari> Darn. :(
<Amitari> I guess I'll have to ask at #kde then.
<BluesKaj> they might be ablr to help
<Amitari> I hope so...
<BluesKaj> BBL
<MoonUnit`> careful with the latest kubuntu vivid updates, it broke the sddm.
<MoonUnit`> glad i make daily root partition backups.
<soee> MoonUnit`: what exactly is broken ?
<MoonUnit`> updated sddm, scrren went black with kubuntu boot logo, logged into another tty to check the update finished then rebooted and got a terminal login no sddm.
<MoonUnit`> going to try updating again but after 'apt-mark hold' the sddm updates.
<MoonUnit`> booted ok after dist-upgrading but holding the sddm updates.
<soee> MoonUnit`: but you ended with black screen and kubuntu logo after rebot or during upgrades ?
<MoonUnit`> during, i've had that before after upgrading systemd so didn't think much of it.
<soee> MoonUnit`: yes this is known, i already reported it
<MoonUnit`> first proper break i've had with vivid.
<soee> you can add yourself as affected https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1430817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1430817 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Systemd packages upgrade makes screen replaced by plymouth" [Undecided,New]
<MoonUnit`> will do ty
<soee> Jonathan already commented what can cause this
<keithzg> lightdm seems to work fine for me on Vivid, even after the systemd jump, so there's that at least in the meantime (even though I have to manually remount / as read-write every boot and then iterate through the failed systemd services and restart them)
<valorie> I just did updates, and am back with systemd and sddm, so this is not a universal problem
<Marqee> hi there
<Marqee> maybe someone can help =)
<Marqee> got problem installing kubuntu 14.10 on gigabyte ga-z97-d3h with i7-4790k
#kubuntu 2015-03-12
<nikolaptop> heey
<ovrflw0x> should i install plasma 5 kubuntu?
<ovrflw0x> is it buggy?
<ovrflw0x> where is 14.10 plasma 5 kubuntu torrent?
<Blue1> I am having trouble getting the kubuntu desktop to display on a projector -- I get this http://picpaste.com/projector-D1ds7iMg.jpg willpaper only -- it worked correctly with debian squeeze, and also with windows 7 starter -- I tried this on 2 different projectors at 2 different locations.   Does not appear to be a hardware issue.
<ahjolinna> hello, does anyone else have problem with kubuntu 15.04 UEFI installation? it seems to install just fine but my ultrabook can't boot into it. I tried beta ISO and yesterday's daily ISO also
<valorie> ahjolinna: there was a bug report about that in launchpad
<valorie> it will help if you search for that and add your input
<ahjolinna> I just hate launchpad, but fine
<valorie> thank you for your contribution, ahjolinna
<ahjolinna> valorie: I didn't find any bug report that reflects my problem, maybe I have to make a new one...oh sigh
<valorie> it is worth the trouble, for sure
<valorie> we want a perfect 15.04 rollout if possible
<ahjolinna> valorie: I wonder what log files are needed...I haven't used ubuntu based distro in years, feels weird...I have been using chakraOS (arch'ish based) for 3 years now , but I got kicked out from the team -_-
<valorie> well, the easiest way to file is to use `ubuntu-bug package`from the cli
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hoelk> The hardware mouse buttons of my thinkpad map to the wrong click events, any idea how i can reassign them?
<v3nd3tta``> darn i cant wait for 15.04 until 23.04...
<v3nd3tta``> i'm gonna have a taste with virtualbox ;)
<v3nd3tta``> mh, installer - disk setup - i think kubuntu will use more than "1.0 B" x)
<abraham> hmm..
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<azack> Hey
<azack> How come there is no torrent for kubuntu
<azack> every other distro can be downloaded via torrent
<azack> I am trying to get Kubuntu 14.10 64, but no torrent
<Pici> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Utopic Unicorn (14.10) torrents can be obtained at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/utopic/release/
<azack> That dir is empty
<azack> wait not it's not
<azack> I am stupid
<azack> Does that one use Plasma 4 or 5 though?
<soee> Utopic uses KDE 4
<soee> Vivid Beta 2 uses Plasma 5
<azack> but which plasma?
<azack> Oh
<azack> I only see beta 1
<azack> Is there a torrent for beta 2 ?
<azack> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/vivid/beta-1/desktop/
<soee> azack: yes sorry, there is only Beta 1 :)
<azack> THanks
<azack> I will download vivid beta 1
<soee> sure, its pretty stable and nice :)
<azack> I am on ElementaryOS atm
<azack> It's a nightmare
<azack> I do not recommend is just yet
<soee> oh i heard a lot of good words about it
<soee> anyway ots not for me - im KDE and Plasma lover :)
<azack> Icons missing
<azack> faulty fonts
<azack> Broken settings
<joan> how can I troubleshoot bluetooth? I'm on kubuntu 14.10 (3.16.0-31-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 10), bluetooth is running, lsusb yields this: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode), but when I try to start bluetooth services (bluedevil, o transfer files service), the PC says "protocol dead unexpectedly
<joan> To be more specific: can I try any bluetooth thing on the terminal, independently from KDE stuff?
<joan> how can I turn on bluetooth at the task bar?
<Walex2> joan: the KDE Blutooth frontend is one of many, and there is indeed a set of command line tools to troubleshoot
<Walex2> joan: the ones you want to start with are 'hciconfig' and 'hcitool'
<joan> yes, I've triedthem, but the problem seems to affect the dongle:  ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<joan> Walex2, indeed, I upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 because it was apparently a kernel problem, but upgrading didn't solve the problem. And it *did* work... argh
<Walex2> joan: in all these cases of occasional incompatibibility the best solution by far is to get another one.
<Walex2> joan: sometimes, whether it is BT or WiFi or fancy mice etc. one has to try 2-3 before finding one without bugs or compatiblity issues.
<joan> on the other hand, if I turn off bluetooth from the taskbar, there's no human way to turn it off, I have to hciconfig hciX reset in order to get the bluetooth icon again
<Walex2> joan: that's indeed strange. Maybe the dongle's fimware is just buggy. Most USB sticks of any type have buggy firmware. USB firmware gets written by the lowest bidder in Taiwan...
<joan> Walex2, yeah, but it worked like a charm after some kernel upgrade...
<joan> Walex2, after -> *before*
<Walex2> joan: sometimes things work randonly too.
<joan> Walex2, yeah, that's the annoying thing, :(
<nicofrand> hi
<nicofrand> while doing apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade the update is stuck at "Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin" (see: http://pastebin.com/BUNd2t5F). Does anyone has an idea on how to resolve this ? I am afraid to shutdown/reboot my computer
<Bronze> Is kubuntu still being actively supported?
<Bronze> last release 2013, Wiki faw page empty
<Bronze> *faq
<Bronze> sorry, last release May 2014
<Pici> Bronze: Sure: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Pici> (I don't use Kubuntu myself though)
<Bronze> Pici: that's where i just came from
<Pici> 14.10 is 2014.October, not May
<Bronze> Kubuntu 14.04 LTS Submitted on Thu, 2014-04-17
<Bronze> late tentry on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04
<nicofrand> no one can help me with my linux-image issue ?
<afteoyo_> Hello
<afteoyo_> I am trying to install Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 5
<afteoyo_> When I boot from my live usb I get this http://i.imgur.com/cWSj4Ih.png
<afteoyo_> I tried startx but that didn't works
<BluesKaj> afteoyo_, which method are you using?
<afteoyo_> What do you mean by method?
<afteoyo_> I am booting from a USB
<afteoyo_> defualt method
<afteoyo_> there is no compatibility method
<afteoyo_> !PLEH
<BluesKaj> afteoyo_, which image did you choose for the usb ?
<afteoyo_> Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 5 64bit
<BluesKaj> and how did you install it on th eusb?
<BluesKaj> usb rather
<afteoyo_> Universal USB installer
<afteoyo_> A programm for windows
<BluesKaj> best to use dd
<afteoyo_> ?
<BluesKaj> on 14.10
<afteoyo_> I am on Win7 atm shoudl I boot into my elementaryOS partition?
<BluesKaj> so you don't have 14.10 installed at all yet
<afteoyo_> so I can dd it?
<afteoyo_> I do not like elementary OS
<BluesKaj> does elemntary have disk creator ?
<BluesKaj> never mind dd for now
<afteoyo_> Okay I will try 15.04 Plasma 5 first, if that fails I will resort to the dd
<aftereyo> BluesKaj, 15.04 Gave me the same error
<aftereyo> I will try thy the dd method
<BluesKaj> do you have infop about how to use dd?
<aftereyo> I have the man pages :D
<BluesKaj> info
<BluesKaj> ok
<aftereyo> And as usual I only need about 1% of the man pages info
<aftereyo> Wow, that is a lot of information
<BluesKaj> a suggestion, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/dev/usb/kubuntu.iso bs=1M
<aftereyo> I am following this guide http://askubuntu.com/a/376430
<BluesKaj>  /dev/cdrom is the source in this example it, probly in your Downloads file
<BluesKaj> ok if you wish
<aftereyo> I just don't want to burden you already, :D I am sure I will desire your help at a later point
<aftereyo> Hmm
<aftereyo> my usb drive is not mounted at /media
<joan> Oh come on, I had to fool my Xiaomi Redmi Smartphone to accept .epub files from kubuntu 14.10
<joan> transfer them as pdf and then rename
<aftereyo> Where would my usb be mounted BluesKaj ?
<aftereyo> do I want to mount to sdb or sdb1?
<bprompt> joan:   over usb-storage transfer?
<aftereyo> going with sdb
<aftereyo> command is running?
<aftereyo> Am I not supposed to see any output?
<BluesKaj> aftereyo,  from which command?
<aftereyo> dd
<aftereyo> sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=kubuntu-15.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso bs=1M
<bprompt> ?
<BluesKaj> aftereyo, that command should take only about 10 mins or less to finish
<aftereyo> It just finished
<aftereyo> How can I verifiy it worked correctly?
<bprompt> aftereyo:    you could always try to mount it, with -> mount -o loop YOURFILE.iso  /mnt  <--- then "cd" to it and check it about
<aftereyo> Okay, I will boot into it
<aftereyo> 15.04, risky frisky
<aftereyo> plasma 5 risky ^ 2
<bprompt> aftereyo:    what are you doing anway?    burning an .iso to a usb stick?
<aftereyo> Making a boot able usb
<bprompt> sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=kubuntu-15.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso bs=1M   <--- looks more like  you're dumping a usb stick into an .iso, which is not really the same thing
<aftereyo> OMG
<aftereyo> what did I do?
<aftereyo> mayor@oxen:~/Downloads$ sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=kubuntu-15.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso bs=1M
<aftereyo> 15073+0 records in
<aftereyo> 15073+0 records out
<aftereyo> 15805186048 bytes (16 GB) copied, 616.672 s, 25.6 MB/s
<unopaste> aftereyo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<aftereyo> Yep, the iso file is now 16gb,
<aftereyo> which was the size of the usb driver
<bprompt> 16gbs of "blank" pretty much, since "dd" transfers cluster by cluster, regardless of content size
<aftereyo> Yeah, Now I have to re download the torrent
<aftereyo> thanks for pointing that out
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> you didn't use a copy of it?   tsk tsk tsk
<aftereyo> I wasn't expecting for this
<bprompt> If you don't learn life's simple law, your well being will suffer many flaws. For, if you always believe what you've always been taught, you 'll always think what you've always thought and you'll always do what you've always done and you'll always get what you always got.   ~~ T. Fry ~~
<aftereyo> I will keep that in mind bprompt
<BluesKaj> ok back, got a memory leak in 15.04, after the latest kernel version upgrade
<BluesKaj> RAM was maxed out
<bprompt> "is Ryback dead?" ... "yes" ... "did you see the body?"    "hmm nope, I assume he was because ...."    "never assume, assumption is the mother of all messups"   ---- steven seagal's movie
 * bprompt ducks
<aftereyo> BluesKaj, did you hear?
<aftereyo> I copied the USB drive into the ISO instead
<aftereyo> so back to square one
<aftereyo> Is this a sign I am not ready 15.04 plasma 5?
<aftereyo> Someone tell me I am in way over my head
<bprompt> aftereyo:    A pessimist see the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist see the opportunity in every difficulty.   ~~  Winston Churchill ~~
<aftereyo> bprompt, you recite many wise things, but none of them are yours ;)
<bprompt> well, the steven seagal one, was sorta, not really, it was in the movie :P
<bprompt> aftereyo: We should be careful to get out of an experience only the wisdom that is in it - and stop there; lest we be like the cat that sits down on a hot stove-lid. She will never sit down on a hot stove-lid again - and that is well; but also she will never sit down on a cold one anymore. ~~ Mark Twain ~~
<bprompt> heheehe
<bprompt> aftereyo:   to err, is to learn, just get it again, make a copy, use that, and redo the "dd" :)
<BluesKaj> aftereyo, no you just need to make sure to copy just the image/iso file to the usb stick
<aftereyo> "Trust, but verify."  ~~ Ronald Reagan ~~
<BluesKaj> bprompt, your example is a helluva way to learn:)
<aftereyo> I should have double checked your sample command BluesKaj
<bprompt> aftereyo:     the redownload may take .... say  dunno 2hrs... so.... hey! remember you wanted to watch "The English Patient" again?   well, just go get some popcorn, when he gets out of the desert, the torrent will be done =)
<bprompt> BluesKaj:  =)
<BluesKaj> not my style
<aftereyo> I am not familiar with the show
<bprompt> aftereyo:   ok.. "Forrest Gump" then
<aftereyo> Oh I see bprompt you are saying I shouldn't jsut give up.
<bprompt> aftereyo:   We should be careful to get out of an experience only the wisdom that is in it - and stop there; lest we be like the cat that sits down on a hot stove-lid. She will never sit down on a hot stove-lid again - and that is well; but also she will never sit down on a cold one anymore.      ~~ Mark Twain ~~
<aftereyo> bprompt, seen it once already
<aftereyo> I want to wait before I see it again
<aftereyo> so I can enjoy it in all of its beauty again
<aftereyo> bprompt, are you in the US?
<bprompt> <aftereyo> "Trust, but verify."  ~~ Ronald Reagan ~~     <---- sounds like " I love you honey, now if you just sign this prenuptial agreement"
<aftereyo> That's a far stretch
<bprompt> yes, us west coast =)
<aftereyo> Cool
<aftereyo> I want to move to the west coast one day
<aftereyo> I am sick of the East coast
<aftereyo> 20 minutes on the download
<aftereyo> would 15.04 P5 be more stable than 14.10 P5?
<bprompt> let's see... we're in 03-15....  and this is 15.04   hmmm, wild guessing... I'd think not, then again, that's the norm
<aftereyo> I really just want P5 on an ubuntu based distro
<aftereyo> Even debian based would be fine
<BluesKaj> ubuntu is debian based
<aftereyo> I know
<aftereyo> If I want P5 couldn't I just use Linux Mint 17.1 and install plasma5? on that
<BluesKaj> maybe, dunno much about mint
<OerHeks> Mint is slower.
<aftereyo> nope,  I cannot
<aftereyo> OerHeks, why do you think that?
<BluesKaj> if you have kde on mint it might be
<aftereyo> I think I will install Kubuntu 14.10 P4 and then upgrade to P%
<BluesKaj> aftereyo, https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=289&t=122157
<aftereyo> Oh boy
<aftereyo> I think I must wait
<aftereyo> P5 is not stable enough yet
<BluesKaj> done for the day here...later
<aftereyo> bye
<bprompt> aftereyo:    bear in  mind that 15.04   stands for "20"15   and 04"th month of the year", we're in march, or the 3rd one, thus
<joan> bprompt, bluetooth transfer
<joan> bprompt, there must be any file blocking feature activated
<bprompt> joan:   on the phone, maybe..... iirc    the bluetooth doesn't concern with any file extensions or types
<joan> bprompt, yes, that's my guess too, I'll have to investigate it, but I *hate* this gadgets, argh!
<vbgunz> anyone know why I changed out my gtx 570 to a 960 and the 960 refuses to use the nvidia binary driver? I open driver manager and nothing shows up in there? I removed everything nvidia and reinstalled but I just can't use the driver. anyone know why?
<Kaliraa> vbgunz: Did you install the proprietary driver from Nvidia's website, or from Muon?
<vbgunz> from the terminal
<vbgunz> pretty much install nvidia 331
<Kaliraa> I mean
<Kaliraa> From the Ubuntu repos, though, right?
<vbgunz> yeah
<soee> vbgunz: what Kubuntu version, are you using 2 gpus or one
<vbgunz> 14.10, 1 gpu
<vbgunz> hmm, when I open the driver manager nothing pops up in there, that's gotta be broken right?
<soee> vbgunz: shoudl work in 14.10
<vbgunz> yeah, sucks, I'm gonna test a usb stick of plasma 5
<valorie> oh my, the next ppa is deprecated - we should never tell people to use it
#kubuntu 2015-03-13
<Blue1> I am trying to get kubuntu to output the same image to 2 monitors.  however it appears to be non-trivial -- is there a way to do this?
<cracktriloquist> #joi /jesusandhacking
<cracktriloquist> #join /jesusandhacking
<soee> good morning
<morgan_> has anyone any suggestions for hat to use for remote desktop sessions with plasma5 ?
<morgan_> *sorry - i'mnot signed in correctly - back in a sec.)
<yossarianuk> (in case the message wasn't seen - I wasn't signed in correctly to IRC)
<yossarianuk> has anyone any suggestions for what to use for remote desktop sessions with plasma5 ?
<yossarianuk> with KDE 4.x I have been used X2go (probably the best remote desktop software I have seen.)
<yossarianuk> that doesn't work with plasma5 I believe due to 'KDE 5: Incompatible due to plasmashell requiring GLX 1.3'
<yossarianuk> I hate VNC as its far far far far worse then x2go (nx)
<yossarianuk> there is nomachines but that is now awful
<yossarianuk> what do you guys use for remote desktop'infg
<yossarianuk> *desktoping*
<aftereyo> hello
<aftereyo> I was wondering if anyone here uses Kubuntu 14.10 with plasma 5. Is it a stable experience?
<yossarianuk> I tried 5.1 a few months ago and it was fairly stable - 5.2 is meant to be more stable...
<aftereyo> Do I have to do anything special to get it up to 5.2?
<aftereyo> Or is that just an update away?
<yossarianuk> aftereyo: If you want to try out 5.2 then I suggest trying the 15.04 beta .
<aftereyo> Well, I think I would rather stay with the more stable 14.10 or 14.04.
<yossarianuk> if you want to try plasma 5.2 I think you need to be on 14.10
<yossarianuk> not 14.04)
<yossarianuk> you can add the kubuntu ppa here - http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.2
<yossarianuk> however it may oddly be more stable to use the beta..
<aftereyo> So yossarianuk this is what I am thinking
<aftereyo> 1. Install Kubuntu 14.10 with plasma 4
<aftereyo> 2. upgrade to plasma 5, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10
<aftereyo> 3. upgrade 5.1 to 5.2, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.2
<aftereyo> Would that work?
<yossarianuk> aftereyo: should do (can't vouch though..)
<charley> wie geht es weiter ?
<yossarianuk> is 15.04 going to use this - https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.8.0.php ?
<yossarianuk> i.e frameworks 5.8 ?
<yossarianuk> or is it already frozen /
<soee> yossarianuk: i think yes, Riddell ^
<soee> also QT 5.4.1 if im not wrong
<Riddell> yeah it'll get updated to 5.8 when someone has time
<yossarianuk> soee: Riddell: cheers
<yossarianuk> this may not be the place to ask - but what the hell...  I have made a pretty coloured .bashrc (i.e PS1=...) however the colour escapes - - how to I prevent that ?
<aftereyo> hey
<aftereyo> I used this command to make a bootable usb stick for Kubuntu 15.04
<aftereyo> sudo dd if=kubuntu-15.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<aftereyo> but when I check in the files app in elementary os it doesn't show any contents
<aftereyo> I get this error when itry to open it in nemo
<aftereyo> Sorry, could not display all the contents of "BBE7-A1B0": Error when getting information for file '/media/mayor/BBE7-A1B0/╥╦o.`k': Input/output error
<yossarianuk> aftereyo: you shouldn't need the 'bs=1m' bit
<yossarianuk> have you tried to unplug-plugin ?
<aftereyo> what is that?
<yossarianuk> i.e unplug it, then plug back in.
<aftereyo> oh, let me try
<aftereyo> ah yes it works now
<aftereyo> Wow, who could have guessed
<aftereyo> That stuff almost never works
<aftereyo> thanks
<aftereyo> Lets hope I can boot this time
<unopaste> aftereyo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aftereyo> hi
<aftereyo> I just install Kubuntu 15.04 succusfully
<aftereyo> The driver manager does not show drivers for my GPU or wifi card
<aftereyo> and synaptic doesn't exist yet for 15.04
<aftereyo> how else can I get my drivers?
<soee> aftereyo: hi, for package managements ue Muon
<soee> *use
<soee> let me check drier manager, also what gpu are you using ?
<aftereyo>  nvidia 240gtm
<aftereyo> nvidia-331 is my driver I normaly use
<aftereyo> I cannot find synaptic in Muon either
<soee> aftereyo: it lists drivers for me http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/13/worksace14.png
<soee> but there were problems with it before
<soee> aftereyo: are you uing daily iso ?
<soee> and do you have latest upgrades ?
<aftereyo> NO, fresh nsitall
<aftereyo> let me check the updates
<aftereyo> Why is it called muon now?
<BluesKaj> aftereyo, sudo apt-get install nvidia-340, which is the 15.04 driver for your gpu
<aftereyo> I should probably update the os first though right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<aftereyo> okay
<aftereyo> Muon update closes once I start it
<BluesKaj> and dist-upgrade too
<aftereyo> I see the name in the task bar for about 2 seoncds
<aftereyo> can i update via the terminal?
<aftereyo> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> just use the terminal for now
<aftereyo> will that work?
<BluesKaj> yes
<aftereyo> will I be able to upgrade all the way to when 15.04 officially comes out?
<aftereyo> or will i have to reinstall?
<soee> aftereyo: sure you will can, just apply updates when tehy show up
<soee> and you will be finally on 15.04 stable :)
<aftereyo> cool
<aftereyo> plasma 5 is such a nice improvment
<aftereyo> finally a linux distro that looks nice
<soee> aftereyo: after you play a bit with 15.04, feel free to share with us your note https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/XdgxMysGSfw :)
<aftereyo> are you a dev?
<soee> aftereyo: no no :) i do some stuff for cmmunity
<aftereyo> I there a way without g+?
<aftereyo> how do I ge the icon only taskbar?
<soee> aftereyo: unlock widget, than right click on current task manager and pick Alternatives
<soee> than choose the one you want
<soee> *unlock widgets
<rosco_y> Should I use samba to network two ubuntu desktops?
<soee> hmm lordivader recommended once some other tool, BluesKaj ^ do you know better one than samba ?
<hateball> I'd use SMB as a last resort
<hateball> !share
<hateball> hmmm
<BluesKaj> ssh
<hateball> oh well, I'd use NFS or SSHFS
<rosco_y> hateball: ty, I thought I was probably going in a bad direction, using a windows protocal to network linux pcs
<BluesKaj> in dolphin networking , soee ?
<soee> rosco_y: ^
<rosco_y> can anyone share a link to some noobie information on networking two linux desktops?
<soee> BluesKaj: its about what rosco_y asking
<BluesKaj> yes , I see that now ...should have looked futher up the scroll
<rosco_y> :) I admit I don't know everything about everything.....
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, try networking in dolphin before resorting to samba
<aftereyo> cool, that looks better
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: thank you--I thought Dolphin was a file manager ?
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, add network folder
<soee> oh its more powerfull
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: Awesome, I think I love you....
<BluesKaj> ros  yers it can manage files over a network  too
<BluesKaj> rosco_y,^
<BluesKaj> now now let's reserve judgement til it works , rosco_y ")
<mayor> how can I get Anti Aliasing for window previews?
<mayor> http://i.imgur.com/Wu9mIud.png
<mayor> see how it is all pixelated
<BluesKaj> mayor, systemsettings >app appearance>fonts>enable antialiasing
<aftereyo> fonts already have aa
<aftereyo> it the small window preivew I am atalking about when you hover over the icon or alt tab
<aftereyo> alt + tab shwos the list of window small on the left side
<BluesKaj> aftereyo, system settings has changed in 15.04 vs 14.10
<aftereyo> okay
<aftereyo> let me restart
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 vs 4 actually
<aftereyo> hmm
<aftereyo> brb restarting
<drawkward> Can anyone tell me what is a .fab file meant for?
<aftereyo> hi
<aftereyo> so yeah, I enabled the font AA and the previews are still pixelated
<mparillo> drawkward: Fabmaster? http://www.unisoft-cim.com/importers.htm Fabmaster seems to be obsolete product that is not supported by its developers. http://www.file-extensions.org/fab-file-extension http://www.kornzauber.de/en/extension/fab
<drawkward> mparillo: i googled .fab and came to that webpage. but i am confused because I am working on Stellarium, which uses .fab files for constellations.
<Pici> Its probably their own format
<BluesKaj> aftereyo, have you done a dist-upgrade?
<aftereyo> no
<aftereyo> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aftereyo> that one?
<BluesKaj> yes
<aftereyo> Muon is currenlty updating, I will in a sec
<aftereyo> what does dist-upgrade give me?
<BluesKaj> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<Pici> :)
<aftereyo> !upgrade
<drawkward> Pici: how do you make your own format or implement something similar? For instance if I am studying how constellations are done in stellarium, and I want to implement the same thing on kstars in kubuntu, how can I use their file format?
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Pici> drawkward: I'd start by looking at the stellarium developer documentation: http://www.stellarium.org/doc/head/index.html
<drawkward> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> btw aftereyo , now that you're on 15.04 , any questions regarding it should be asked in #ubuntu+1, the chat supports all flavours of 15.04
<Pici> drawkward: #stellarium also exists, and *might* be helpful.
<aftereyo> Okay thanks
<aftereyo> so Kubuntu 15.04 is off topic here?
<BluesKaj> basically, yes
<Jiyuhen> Hi All
<Jiyuhen> With Kubuntu 14.04 is the LTS, right?
<Jiyuhen> So what is with users having 14.10? Do they need to up or downgrade when the update period is over and is a upgrade via the Terminal or similar possible as soon the upcoming LTS is available?
<Jiyuhen> Ok - scrap the the upgrade question. Just found my answer. Seems as if there will be a notification on the system :)
<BluesKaj> Jiyuhen, yes upgrade via terminal with do-release-upgrade , but one should update/upgrade and dist-upgrade before doing so
<BluesKaj> I'm referring to an upgrade to 14.10
<Jiyuhen> Thank you BluesKaj!
<Jiyuhen> Yeah, so is it better to roll with the releases or stick with the LTS ones?
<BluesKaj> the same goes for 15.04 when it's officially released in April , then 14.10 users can do the same
<Jiyuhen> So always roll with the releases?
<BluesKaj> Jiyuhen, that's a matter of what you require from a release, most workplaces require stability and long term support so LTS is usually best for those situations
<BluesKaj> a home user like me upgrades to new releases when available, but that's my personal preference
<Jiyuhen> I am just fighting the n00b in me, trying to understand the ups and downs. I am on 14.10, which is so far stable and I like it, but 14.04 is the LTS.
<Jiyuhen> BluesKaj, so the LTS is the all tested and the releases inbetween are those were "we" help the Devs in making a better next LTS? -Would that fit as a very simple explanation?
<aftereyo> LTS is long term support
<aftereyo> which means it not bleeding edge
<aftereyo> It's aimed at people who will no reinstall every 9 months
<BluesKaj> Jiyuhen, well I suppose there's an element of users acting as testers , but there are ppl like me who test dev releases as a hobby:)
<Jiyuhen> Ok :)
<MoonUnit`> vivid 'feels' a bit smoother with X 1.17 and my 280x.
<thaha> halo\
<thaha> resolution issue kubuntu 14.04 intel hd graphics
<thaha> Recently installed Kubuntu 14.04. I am only gets maximum resolution of 1024x768. Required resolution 1360x768. How to get the same ? Please help me
<thaha> no none here ?
<thaha> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<thaha> marinalexxx
<thaha> :-)
<thaha> help in intel driver ?
<soee> BluesKaj: do you have any experience with intel drivers to help thaha ?
<thaha> tried intel graphics installer
<thaha> installed above package and ran with an installer..  Installer installed several packages like build-essentials and shows report.  ''sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'' d the system.  rebooted,   Nothing happened. No new entry in resolution selection in KDE control module.  What I do sir ?
<thaha> :'(
<soee> thaha: i don't know, my resolution on this laptop is autodetected i think
<thaha> i got only 1024x768 maximum
<BluesKaj> thaha, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<soee> and i don't use anything more than what kubuntu installs by default
<thaha> BluesKa,Executed sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<BluesKaj> thaha, there won't be any output from that command , it loads the intel driver ...then reboot
<thaha> i will be back
<thaha_> rebooted
<thaha_> no effect
<BluesKaj> thaha_, so what have you doner so far in regards to kmix or alsamixer ?
<thaha_> kmix is installed with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yes, as ia alsamixer
<soee> BluesKaj: but we are talking about gpu driver right ?
<BluesKaj> ia-is
<thaha_> ya GPU driver
<thaha_> why audio
<thaha_> ?
<BluesKaj> ght it was audiooops , thouf
<thaha_> there is no issue in audio
<BluesKaj> err audio
<thaha_>  xrandr Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1024 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767 VGA1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm    1024x768       60.0*     800x600        60.3     56.2      848x480        60.0      640x480        59.9   HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) HDMI2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted rig
<BluesKaj> scuse my mistake ...
<thaha_> have any idea to set resolution to 1360x768 ?
<thaha_> Kde control module shows upto 1024x768
<thaha_> ammede andi kure myrenmaar join cheyyundnenalathe oru pariyum nadakillanu thonnunnu :'(
<MoonUnit`> does grep 'Modeline' /var/log/Xorg.0.log show a 1360x768 modeline?
<thaha_> grep 'Modeline' /var/log/Xorg.0.log [    15.610] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e) [    15.610] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e) [    15.610] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e) [    15.610] (II) intel(0): Mo
<MoonUnit`> it not you'll probably have to add your own custom modeline, not something i have experience with
<thaha_> how ?
<thaha_> no modile lines will work
<thaha_> i tried to addmoelines and failed
<MoonUnit`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution has a part about adding undetected resolutions.
<thaha_> tried above guide
<thaha_> xrandr: cannot find mode 1360x768
<BluesKaj> thaha_, is the gpu driver the i915?
<thaha_> how to check the gpu driver ?
<BluesKaj> thaha_,  lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<thaha_>  lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D' 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0412] (rev 06)         Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device [1458:d000]         Kernel driver in use: i915 00:03.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller [8086:0c0c] (rev 06)
<BluesKaj> o, thaha_  Kernel driver in use: i915, which is the correct one
<thaha_> bluesKaj ??????????
<thaha_> correct ? using gigabyte motherboard
<BluesKaj> it is the the correct thaha_ , didn't mean to confuse
<thaha_> okay.
<thaha_> then how i adjust resolution
<BluesKaj_> thaha_, do you have opengl 2.0 at a minimum chosen in systemsettings>desktop effects.advanced>composting and Qt graphics set at raster ?
<thaha_> yes
<thaha_> raster
<BluesKaj_> what about composting type ?
<thaha_> opengl 2.0
<BluesKaj_> then in system settings>display configuration>LVDS1 the list of available rsolutions should show 1366x768 as the top available resolution
<thaha_> display configuration or display and monitor ?
<thaha_> no entry like display configuration       ?
<thaha_> okay. display configuration shows VGA1
<thaha_> 1024x768 is top available resolution
<soee> your moitor supports higher ?
<BluesKaj_> in display and monitor>display configuration ..ok which kubuntu bersion are you running , I didn't see
<thaha_> worked with centos 6 in 1360x768
<BluesKaj_> versu=
<BluesKaj_> version rather
<thaha_> kubuntu 14.04
<rberg_> thaha_: have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<BluesKaj_> so the dsiplay configuration doesn't show the LVDS1 ? it's been a while since ran 14.04
<thaha_> only shows VGA1
<rberg_> LVDS1 isnt that just for laptop displays?
<thaha_> tried via xrandr new modline
<thaha_> its pc
<thaha_> not laptop
<thaha_> samsung monitor\
<rberg_> yeah thats why you dont have a LVDS1
<BluesKaj_> doh! ..it seemed like a laptop by the specs
<rberg_> thaha_: doh! I see that linkwas alreadt posted.. what about "xrandr --addmode VGA1 1360x768"
<thaha_> xrandr --addmode VGA1 "1360x768" xrandr: cannot find mode "1360x768"
<thaha_> any way ?
<soee> thaha_: you might want to ask on #ubuntu as there is more users
<thaha_> okayz
<MoonUnit`> did you try adding the modeline 'cvt 1360 768 60' outputs
<BluesKaj_> I didn't think he needed to install and configure the driver that should have already been installed by default with the OS
<DaltonCalford> Does anyone know where I can find the settings for kde5 with kubuntu 15.04? I am trying to clear old settings but removing .kde does not seem to get everything
<mparillo> Could some be in .local/share?
<soee> DaltonCalford: also .config/ is involved with storing settings
<BluesKaj> DaltonCalford, don't think the full kde5 package is installed yet , just plasma 5 and KF5 , looked in /usr/share, maybe it resides elasewhere but plasma 4 is still in /usr/share
<soee> but this also has your apps configuration to do a backup before removing
<DaltonCalford> ok, so, .kde, .config and ./local/share are possible places that hold the problems
<DaltonCalford> and BluesKaj, plasma5/kde 5 is the default for 15.04
<DaltonCalford> I will try to clean those up, thanks guys
<BluesKaj> DaltonCalford, I'm on 15.04 , and i don't see kde5 anywhere as a package like  kde4
<BluesKaj> oops too late ,. again
<aftereyo> how can i log out of kubuntu via terminal
<aftereyo> gnome-session-quit isn't working
<james-_-> yay ! everyone changes nick
<lordievader> Good evening.
<james-_-> hello
<rberg_> anybody know of a way to control notifications by activity? I want to make a no distraction activity.
<bprompt> rberg_:    am I wrong, or is that what "system settings > system notification configuration" does?
<rberg_> bprompt: those settings apear to apply to all activities
<bprompt> hmmm it has a categorizing per  app , in the "Event source" pulldown it seems
<rberg_> I would like to have a 'Desktop' activity that has my email, chat, web browser, and notifications and a 'Development' activity full of konsoles and code with no notifications at all..
<bprompt> hmmm    maybe something in the repositories or just turn off all notifications   =)
<rberg_> is there a single notification toggle somewhere or a qdbus command I can send?
<rberg_> these are probably better suited for #kde
<bprompt> rberg_:     I see "colibri" in the universe repository, which is another type of notification daemon, maybe more configuratble than kwin's
<rberg_> thanks I will look into this
<afteoyo_> So I think my kubuntu 15.04 install is broken
<afteoyo_> the plasmashell (desktop, launcher, background) no longer launches
<afteoyo_> At least not on start up
<afteoyo_> problem is that I cannot start it manually either
<afteoyo_> when I do Ctrl Alt f2 to go to shell I cannot return to the empty desktop
<afteoyo_> even though plasma5 did not launcher there was a black desktop
<afteoyo_> I saw the mouise
<MoonUnit`> afteoyo_:  probably this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1430817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1431200 in systemd (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1430817 daemon-reload runs alsa-restore.service and others" [High,In progress]
<MoonUnit`> there is a fix in the later comments
<afteoyo_> I see thanks
<afteoyo_> I will try it
<afteoyo_> brb
<afteoyo_> MoonUnit`, I did those 2 commands
<afteoyo_> they are both valid commands and run
<afteoyo_> but what am I supposed to do afterwards?
<afteoyo_> I am still in a shell
<afteoyo_> startx doesn't work, it just makes the entire screen black
<afteoyo_> plasmashell won't start inside of a shell
<MoonUnit`> no idea, when i enabled the sddm service the login screen appeared.
<MoonUnit`> may not be the same bug then
<afteoyo_> I get a login screen first
<afteoyo_> power up -> login screen -> a black desktop with mouse -> ctrl alt f2 for a shell -> run commands -> stuck
<Kaliraa> afteoyo_: I had a similar problem.
<Kaliraa> Are you still able to launch Krunner when you log in?
<afteoyo_> yeah
<afteoyo_> but only open it and type stuff in
<afteoyo_> not execute anything
<Kaliraa> Yeah, it was the same for me
<Kaliraa> If I can't figure out what the problem is, I'm planning to just reinstall 14.10
<afteoyo_> Me too :D
<Kaliraa> Or wait for 15.04 release
<afteoyo_> When in doubt, surrender -- Albert Einstein
<Kaliraa> lol
<Kaliraa> It was weird though, because I don't remember changing anything
<Kaliraa> Just, one day, I couldn't log in properly
<afteoyo_> Yeah
<afteoyo_> same
<afteoyo_> I am too new to ubuntu to fix it
<afteoyo_> can't even pinpoint the problem
<afteoyo_> I think I will just reinstall something
<MoonUnit`> my usual fix for kde not starting up properly like that is to rename .kde and .local then restart with clean configs.
<afteoyo_> I will give that a shot tomorrow
<afteoyo_> but for now it nnn time
<afteoyo_> bye guys
<afteoyo_> cya soon
<afteoyo_> where are those files/folder?
<afteoyo_> /home?
<afteoyo_> /?
<MoonUnit`> yeah in you home folder
<MoonUnit`>  the dot before the file name mean they are hidden byu default in dolphin, should be a toggle to show them.
<afteoyo_> aky
<afteoyo_> thanks
<afteoyo_> time to sleep
<MoonUnit`> np
<afteoyo_> Will reutrn tomorrow with results
<AxeChopper> Your computer is in danger. Please immediately run rm / -rf
<lordievader> AxeChopper: Please don't give such advice.
<AxeChopper> Your computer is in danger.
<bprompt_> hehee
<lordievader> That is doesn't work is besides the point.
<AxeChopper> Please donate $10 to our foundation or immediately run "rm / -rf" for free results.
<rberg_> that will still delete ~/ and in the end isn't that where the important data is on a desktop/laptop
<Kaliraa> i once did rm -rf /
<bprompt_> AxeChopper:   press immediately -> sudo poweroff <---  to get $100 in bogus bitcoins
<Kaliraa> with safety off
<bprompt_> hehee
<bprompt_> someone who got bored of watching pokemon reruns I gather
<phoenixz> Is Kubuntu 15.04 getting an audio overhaul? please say yes.. I'm so so tired of audio constantly failing that I'm nearly ready to go back to windows (And kill myself while I'm at it).. pulseaudio failing all the time, and then there is a good 16 step 3 hour debugging process you can try each time.. Yeah, don't think so
<phoenixz> I just pulseaudio -k and restarted amarok.. now amarok does not hang, it plays, but still no sound.. alsamixer shows all audio muted (HOW if my kmix shows all is at max? Don't tell me that each layer can modify sound levels, my headache is big enough already...  I cannot modify the alsamixer sound levels.. I guess go windows and reboot again?
<phoenixz> I am seriously so tired of this.. Why can't we have one nice simple audio stack so that if there is a problem, I don't have to check in twenty places...?
<Walex2> phoenixz: more or less what you say is all true
<Walex2> phoenixz: you need to get the ALSA level right. PulseAudio is just a sound mixer.
<Walex2> phoenixz: I have written a nice page about GNU/Linux sound here: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#troubles
<adept> anyone good with asla?
<valorie> adept: ALSA you mean?
<adept> my headphones jack stopped foring but it worked until I threw kubuntu on this laptop
<adept> si pardon my butterfingers
<valorie> !info alsamixer
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in utopic
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !info alsamixer-gui
<ubottu> Package alsamixer-gui does not exist in utopic
<valorie> !info alsamixergui
<ubottu> alsamixergui (source: alsamixergui): graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0rc2-1-9.1 (utopic), package size 26 kB, installed size 112 kB
<valorie> that might be what you need
<valorie> do an `apt-cache search alsa` in the cli and there are lots of results -- muon search for alsa might get you what you need as well
<valorie> muon package manager
<valorie> discover probably will not discover
<Turk> hi
<phoenixz> Why do we still require alsa anyway? So far, for audio, I've seen on my laptop.. Alsa, pulseaudio, gstreamer, phonon.. Can't we have just one audio stack that just works? I'm still without audio :(
<valorie> phoenixz: more help is always needed
<Turk> anyone tried plasma 5 how about with games steam etc ?
<valorie> evidently steam is easier to install now, Turk
<valorie> phoenixz: I hear your cry, and sympathize
<valorie> it is better than it used to be, imo
<Turk> i always use steam with wine not linux version cause of some games
<Turk> how is it working with plasma 5
<Turk> im using ubuntu now but i m gonna download kubuntu i dont like unity and gnome much
<valorie> I don't use it, but as I say, installing steam at least is easier than ever
<Turk> should i download the stable 14.04 or 14.10 is ok
<valorie> I'm finding Vivid beta to be excellent
<valorie> if you want plasma 5, you need vivid
<ahti> hi there
<valorie> we no longer support plasma 5 on 14.10
<ahti> i'm having a problem with my wifi
<ahti> i'm unable to connect to my other router which uses 4g connection
<ahti> adsl works fine
<ahti> the network applet just shows "configuring interface
<Turk> ok is it ok how about bugs on vivid ?
<valorie> is there a hidden window wanting a password?
<ahti> the computer i'm using is a think pad X200s
<valorie> of course there are bugs
<valorie> it is a beta
<Turk> i mean there will be always bugs on betas but is it ok for dailly use
<valorie> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/VividVervet/Beta1/Kubuntu
<valorie> as I said, I'm using it daily
<ahti> can someone help me?
<valorie> ahti: is there a hidden window?
<valorie> look in your taskbar
<ahti> no
<Turk> thx a lot
<ahti> can't see one even with "present all windows" thingy
<valorie> Turk: be sure to look at the known bugs
<valorie> ok, then I don't know.....
<Turk> yeah im on that :)
<valorie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adept> I use synaptic
<adept> I have the alsa ubuntu packages installed
<valorie> same, you can search with synaptic
<valorie> it works in the console
<valorie> alsa, I mean
<valorie> using your arrow keys
<valorie> M = mute
<ahti> thanks for the link! Just one thing... do you happen to know where network manager stores data of  known connections
<valorie> it will, yes
<valorie> oh, where
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I would assume somewhere in ~/.kde/share/apps or perhaps /usr/ somewhere
<valorie> if you use kwallet, then your passwords are stored there, encrypted
<lordievader> phoenixz: What audio problems are you experiencing?
<phoenixz> lordievader: Just in the past 2 months or so, every so often, the audio drops out completely.. amarok just stalls, and the slider will not move even when on play.. I pulseaudio -r, kill amarok, restart amarok, and it will play, but still no sound.. If I check, I see no sound cards anymore what soever.. dmesg shows no audio errors that I am aware of..
<lordievader> phoenixz: Have you run PA in the foreground?
<phoenixz> PA?
<phoenixz> pulse audio?
<phoenixz> From what I've been told here, pulseaudio -k would kill it and auto reload
<lordievader> If it is set to do so, yes.
<phoenixz> lordievader: Thats an asterisk that was never mentioned before.. When is it set to do so?
<lordievader> phoenixz: By default it is set to respawn, but that can easily be disabled.
<lordievader> phoenixz: "echo autospawn = no > $HOME/.config/pulse/client.conf&& pulseaudio -k" will disable the respawn for that user.
<phoenixz> lordievader: I would not want to disable it, I want it to work, no matter what...
<lordievader> phoenixz: This is the first step in debugging the problem. Just wanting something to work isn't going to fix bugs.
<lordievader> phoenixz: You want PA to run in the foreground, in that way when in crashes you might get a hint as to why it crashes.
#kubuntu 2015-03-14
<parsnip> any ideas on when plasma 5 kubuntu will be somewhat reliable? i tried it about a month ago and had trouble. won't install on virtual box either.
<valorie> I'm using it exclusively for this past week, parsnip
<valorie> well, vivid beta
<valorie> don't try 14.10 + next, as that is now deprecated
<parsnip> thanks valorie , will try it out
<afteoyo> MoonUnit`, Kaliraa hello
<MoonUnit`> hello
<afteoyo> do I report my bug to launchpad?
<afteoyo> I have no idea if this a kde, plasma, ubuntu base, kubuntu or wahtever bug
<MoonUnit`> hah, yeah i have that problem a lot, knowing what part to file the bug under is a pain on opensource
<afteoyo_> I will try your fix
<afteoyo_> of renaming the folder
<afteoyo_> so this would work?
<afteoyo_> mv .kde .kde2
<MoonUnit`> when i was testing vivid in a qemu vm i had the problem of loging into a black screen a lot, hasn't happend on my desktop yet though.
<MoonUnit`> yes
<afteoyo_> Okay, brb, going to try that
<afteoyo> so that did not work
<afteoyo> Still black
<afteoyo> but it did create those folders again
<MoonUnit`> :(
<afteoyo> Yeah
<afteoyo> I simply do not have the know how of how to fix this
<afteoyo> weird thing is that the desktop grid still works
<afteoyo> even though it is all black
<afteoyo> I still see the icons to add a new workspace
<MoonUnit`> did you try moving .local too?
<afteoyo> yeah
<afteoyo> I think i will just install 14.04 or 14.10
<afteoyo> wtf
<afteoyo> my usb is now only 2mb large
<afteoyo> instead of 16gb
<afteoyo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/289971/usbs-storage-capacity-reduced-to-2-mb-from-16-gb
<afteoyo> Looks like someone else had the same problem :D
<lordievader> afteoyo: What does parted say about the stick?
<afteoyo> I am in my windows parition atm
<afteoyo> so I just used the fix in the link I posted
<lordievader> Likely just a filesystem being 2mb.
<afteoyo> already done
<afteoyo> lordievader, yeah that was the case
<afteoyo> I guess dd did that
<lordievader> Meh, if that is all...
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<afteoyo> hi
<afteoyo> I have broken my Kubuntu 15.04 install BluesKaj :(
<BluesKaj> broken , afteoyo, how?
<afteoyo> plasmashell is gone
<afteoyo> I log in
<afteoyo> black desktop
<afteoyo> no launcher background, taskbar
<afteoyo> krunnner is still there, but I can only type text in, it doesn't actually search or run anything
<JunkHunk> hello where can I find this in kubuntu? : http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2014/06/disable-spyware-ubuntu-14-04/
<afteoyo> JunkHunk, IIRC only ubuntu unity is blessed with that
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F1 - F6 for aa VTT/TY login, then update and upgrade. then run sudo service sddm restart
<afteoyo> okay, let me try
<afteoyo> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<JunkHunk> blessed with the surveilance or the switcher?
<afteoyo> sudo service sddm restart
<afteoyo> those?
<afteoyo> JunkHunk neither, I was being sarcastic
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, ask in #ubuntu chat , this is kubuntu support
<JunkHunk> thats why I am asking here
<afteoyo> Kubuntu doesn't have it IIRC
<JunkHunk> I use kubuntu and wanted to know whether it has the same politic or not
<JunkHunk> IIRC stands for?
<JunkHunk> is kubuntu an ubuntu fork?
<JunkHunk> https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.en.html
<BluesKaj> after you drop to vt/tty as described above, and do an update and upgrade, then run the sddm command
<JunkHunk> I ve been reading richard stallman
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, not a fork. it use the same core and hernel, but the kDE desktop
<BluesKaj> err kernel
<JunkHunk> so no default spyware?
<BluesKaj> no , Unity desktop is accused of that , but not KDE
<BluesKaj> !Blue Systems
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MoonUnit`> morning
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, , Kubuntu is not longer supported by Canonical,. isupport has moved to a differnt company known as Blue Systems
<JunkHunk> wow thats new for me
<JunkHunk> thanks
<BluesKaj> morning lordievader, MoonUnit`
<JunkHunk> err...are those good or bad news?
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you?
<lordievader> Hey MoonUnit`, how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> mostly good as far Kubuntu users are concerned
<BluesKaj> fine here lordievader, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good, here too.
<MoonUnit`> lordievader: fine thanks
<JunkHunk> hey I am good too
<JunkHunk> a bit paranoid but good
<JunkHunk> yesterday I installed nagios on this kubuntu I am using...
<JunkHunk> its a nice tool
<JunkHunk> do you know some enhancing I should add?
<JunkHunk> the free version is kind of poor
<JunkHunk> I searched the web and found OPSVIEW
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Check out Zabbix ;)
<JunkHunk> what about that?
<JunkHunk> Zabbix okay looking
<lordievader> JunkHunk: I like it better than Nagios.
<JunkHunk> cool
<JunkHunk> what about OPSVIEW
<JunkHunk> I only have three computers but I like testing servers...
<JunkHunk> and I am planning to build my own dedicated server at home
<JunkHunk> with the new funny nano tech devices in the market...
<JunkHunk> cubieboard and raspberry pi
<JunkHunk> that is why I was searching for a nice monitoring service on the internet
<JunkHunk> what else should I need to keep this kind of server up and running flawlessly?
<lordievader> You want to use the RPi as a server? What are you planning to run on it?
<JunkHunk> oh a lot of things
<lordievader> Such as?
<JunkHunk> a web server... a samba4 server a mail server, a dns server...opensim and minecraft servers aswell and a nas server
<JunkHunk> using vlans I would keep some services far from the others
<MoonUnit`> i find the fun with servers begins when you're dealing with mysql
<lordievader> Right... on a Pi?
<MoonUnit`> on anything
<JunkHunk> a pi maybe a bit short
<lordievader> The point I am trying to make, get something better than a Pi.
<JunkHunk> I think the cubieboard 4 would do best
<JunkHunk> more cores
<JunkHunk> and memory
<lordievader> A Pi is fun for something low powered. But if you want a server that allows you do actually learn a lot of things you'll find the Pi to be limited.
<JunkHunk> http://cubieboard.org/model/cb4/
<JunkHunk> see you folks
<lordievader> What a horrible website.
<aftereyo> Hey
<aftereyo> I am in my Kubun 15.04 install
<aftereyo> I logged in using the fallback instead of plasma
<aftereyo> I am still not able to log in with plasma
<aftereyo> I tried your commands BluesKaj but it did not work
<aftereyo> terminals on f1-f4 are useless
<aftereyo> I tried to startx in them
<aftereyo> but only got a black screen
<aftereyo> can I reset those terminals
<lordievader> aftereyo: Anything in your xsession log?
<aftereyo> how do I chekc that?
<aftereyo> Also The failsafe kinda sucks
<aftereyo> I cannot alt tab
<lordievader> aftereyo: less ~/.xsession-errors
<aftereyo> SO I only have this konversation window open
<aftereyo> is there a way to execute commands form konversation?
<lordievader> Err, no idea.
<aftereyo> /exec is broken
<aftereyo> I can only use one gui app at a time
<aftereyo> Imma check the ~/.xsession-errors folder
<lordievader> Ssh?
<aftereyo> lordievader: ? I am not in a server
<aftereyo> this is my laptop
<aftereyo> 15.04
<aftereyo> KDE
<MoonUnit`> wonder if it's worth creating another user then try to login to plasma with that, rule out anything in your home folder.
<aftereyo> how can I do that?
<aftereyo> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<aftereyo> Welp
<aftereyo> I cannot open a browser either
<lordievader> aftereyo: So? You probably already have the ssh daemon installed.
<MoonUnit`> i tend to add blackbox aswell very light wm, you can choose it from the login screen.
<aftereyo> Okay I added a new user
<aftereyo> now how do I log out of my KDE session?
<aftereyo> !logout
<MoonUnit`> logging out is broken for me
<aftereyo> hmm
<aftereyo> me too actuall
<aftereyo> yI only get a black screen
<MoonUnit`> sudo systemctl restart sddm, will restart it
<aftereyo> brb
<afteyo> okay so this new user "kim" works fine
<afteyo> I have plasma desktop
<MoonUnit`> wonder if moving .cache would do anything.
<afteyo> last thing i did was to uninstall openjdk and replace it with java 8
<afteyo> could that have been it?
<afteyo> kim is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<MoonUnit`> wouldn't think so
<afteyo> lol
<aftereyo> so renaming .cache kinda worked
<aftereyo> I have everythign back except the task bar and launcher
<aftereyo> krunner works though as does the desktop
<aftereyo> I set my taskbar to autohide, maybe that had soemthign to do with it
<aftereyo> is there a way I can set the task bar to be always visivle withough havin ght taskbar?
<aftereyo> Update, I added a launcher to desktop and that launcher works, taskbar is still gone
<aftereyo> any ideas on how I could get the taskbar back?
<MoonUnit`> i'd try moving .kde .local and .cache again and rebooting.
<aftereyo> okay, I will do that
<aftereyo> update: I right clicked on desktop -> add panel -> defualt panel
<aftereyo> everythign seems to be fine
<MoonUnit`> \o/
<aftereyo> Should I rename .cache .kde .local and reboot?
<MoonUnit`> is everything working again?
<aftereyo> yeah
<aftereyo> atm
<MoonUnit`> leave it then
<aftereyo> okay
<aftereyo> should I reboot just to see if it will work on reboot?
<MoonUnit`> can do
<aftereyo> okay, will do
<aftereyo> brb
<aftereyo> still works :D
<aftereyo> MoonUnit`: you are a genius
<aftereyo> Just as I was about to reinstall 14.10
<MoonUnit`> np, it's all the stuff i learnt when kde broke on me too.
<aftereyo> There was another guy who had the same problem
<aftereyo> do you have his name?
<MoonUnit`> no
<aftereyo> was it Kaliraa
<aftereyo> ?
<aftereyo> I think it might have been
<aftereyo> my log is is on windows
<aftereyo> well Kaliraaif it was you the fix it to rename .kde .local .cache to somethign else
<MoonUnit`> depending on what prgrams you use you might need to copy some folders back from the renamed .local, steam uses .local to hold game files etc..
<aftereyo> i do not use steam
<Guest67905> bonjour
<aftereyo> merci
<Guest67905> qui serait me dire comment changer son pseudo svp ?
<aftereyo> bein sure mon amie
<aftereyo> avec le chein
<aftereyo> sur la boulangerie
<BluesKaj> Guest86031, parle anglais ?
<BluesKaj> oops ")
<aftereyo> I do not speak french btw
<BluesKaj> too many guests ,, pls choose nick you people
<BluesKaj> aftereyo, no kidding
<BluesKaj> the guy wanted to change his nick
<BluesKaj> my french is a bit rusty , but I'm pretty sure that's what he meant
<aftereyo> yes he did
<aftereyo> did he leave??
<BluesKaj> yup
<atod77> Hi I'm using Kubuntu 14.10
<atod77> when I restart my PC after some time
<aftereyo> I am using Kubuntu 15.04
<atod77> the CPU is consumed almost to 100% by the plasma processes
<aftereyo> Have you tried killing it with fire?
<atod77> and the PC is unusable. can you advice how to recognize the problem?
<atod77> yes
<BluesKaj> atod77, have you updated/upgraded lately?
<atod77> I updated from previous version before mount I think
<BluesKaj> atod77, no I mean the packages notn the OS
<BluesKaj> atod77, open a terminal and do : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<atod77> BluesKaj, ok
<atod77> BluesKaj, Thank you! It is upgrading the kernel 3.16.0.31  and Chrome. Do you expect that it will fix the problem?
<BluesKaj> atod77,, once that's finished , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<atod77> BluesKaj, after the kernel update do you expect me to restart the PC before I run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> upating and upgrading the packages to the latest ersions usually helps fix 50% of users problems IME
<BluesKaj> versions
<BluesKaj> atod77, no
<BluesKaj> run dist-upgrade
<atod77> BluesKaj, I'm doing it
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<atod77> BluesKaj, there is nothing to be upgraded
<BluesKaj> ok , then reboot
<atod77> BluesKaj, ok. In case the problem persists what is the best practice. What information to provide about the processes which consulme 100% CPU. With what tool the information can be taken. In what bugtrack database I should search for already reported bugs?
<hyper_ch> Hmmm, how can install an encrypted raid1 with current Vivid Desktop iso?
<BluesKaj> atod77, suggest you use syatem monitor/ksysguard to monitor the cpu load
<BluesKaj> then you find which process/PID is causing the problem, atod77
<atod77> BluesKaj, do you know what is the kubuntu bugtrack database?
<BluesKaj> ato
<BluesKaj> atod77, launchpad,  https://launchpad.net
<hyper_ch> weird.... 15.04 fails to even properly start in virtualbox
<lordievader> hyper_ch: I've heard of more problems with Vivid + VB.
<BluesKaj> you might need to do , sudo systemctl sddm enable
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch,^
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: me?
<BluesKaj> yes
<hyper_ch> how?
<hyper_ch> I can't even get the desktop cd to start
<BluesKaj> in a vt/tty , ctl+alt+F1-F6
<hyper_ch> acpi pcc probe failed
<hyper_ch> no valid rapl domains foundin package 0
<hyper_ch> when trying to start the desktop cd
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: I still don't see how I could entery a tty if it even doesn't boot up
<aftereyo> Hey BluesKa, you are using 15.04. How can I get dolphin to always use the detaile dlist as default
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Try the nomodeset kernel parameter. Are you on a linux host?
<hyper_ch> yes
<hyper_ch> how do I set no modeset for vb?
<hyper_ch> and why isn't an alternate install cd produced anymore?
<BluesKaj> aftereyo, dolphin>view>adjustview properties
<lordievader> hyper_ch: It is a kernel parameter, you set it in the live-cd menu.
<hyper_ch> which menu?
<lordievader> hyper_ch: The updated version of this one: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/kubuntu_start_install.jpg
<hyper_ch> that doesn't appear anymore
<aftereyo> BluesKaj: I do not have a toolbar, hence I do not have "View"
<lordievader> hyper_ch: It does.
<hyper_ch> no
<lordievader> In kvm/qemu it appears.
<aftereyo> BluesKaj: okay, I am in the preferences for dolphin
<aftereyo> under View
<aftereyo> but how do I set the default?
<BluesKaj> aftereyo, right click on the toolbar>configure toolbars>show menubar then.in menubar choose main toolbar
<hyper_ch> stupid youtube... takes like forever for processing
<hyper_ch> lordievader: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbqjXMd-brA&feature=youtu.be
<hyper_ch> lordievader: no menu like you showed
<aftereyo> BluesKaj: thank
<aftereyo> I like how easy you can customize Kubuntu 15.04
<aftereyo> instead of going through long menus
<aftereyo> you can just do it right then and there
<hyper_ch> so, vivid can't be run in VBox
<BluesKaj> aftereyo,np
<hyper_ch> and I guess the installer can't setup single disk/device raid1 with encryption either
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, well it is a devel OS , so there are bugs , and systemd should probly be avoided if possible on a VM'
<hyper_ch> well, I don't recall any desktop cd installer to have been able to setup single device raid1 with encryption this far
<lordievader> hyper_ch: There is, it is sort of hidden. The keyboard with the human icon is the menu. Hit some buttuns.
<lordievader> buttons*
<hyper_ch> only alternate installre
<hyper_ch> lordievader: just test it... nomodesetting didn't have any effect
<lordievader> Hmm, try KVM ;) I can personally confirm Vivid works in KVM.
<arcturus> has anyone ever used the smartadmin bootstrap template? for dev work
<hyper_ch> lordievader: no kvm installed... and there shouldn't be issues with vbox
<lordievader> 'Should not' does not allways mean there ain't any.
<lordievader> Besides KVM is faster than VirtualBox.
<hyper_ch> speed doesn't matter for testing
<lordievader> Heh, right.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, agreed, guess I'll have to pay closer attn to the newtork settings next time , but kvm is fast
<lordievader> BluesKaj: This is a nice talk about debugging vm problems: http://video.fosdem.org/2015/devroom-virtualisation/observability.mp4
<aftereyo> So when I click a link in here, it opens with FF instead of google chrome
<dune_> Hi all. Got simple question - how to connect to irc.quakenet.org? I'm using Konversation (1.5-master #4303, KDE4, Kubuntu up-to-date). When trying to connect with irc.quakenet.org it stucks on connecting (shows something like "Server found, connecting..." then fails and trying again). I was trying to change ports but still no-go. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> dune_, google is your friend https://www.quakenet.org/servers
<dune_> BluesKaj, I tried those servers. Still nothing. Problem is - can't find any error log or something like that. Don't know why I cannot connect with quakenet.
<corpsemelter167> Is Quakenet still being used?
<dune_> Yeah, by reddit.
<lordievader> dune_: 6667 is open on underworld2.no.quakenet.org
<lordievader> From here at least.
<dune_> lordievader, it's not working.
<lordievader> dune_: Have you check if the port is open for you?
<dune_> lordievader, I just checked ports with netstat and can't see port 6667 so I'm assuming that this port is closed. That's a good trace tho, imho. Thanks for advice.
<lordievader> dune_: Netstat will show localports, you want to check to see if you can reach the server. Use nmap or something.
<dune_> lordievader, nmap shows that port 6667 got "filtered" status. After googling I added rule to ufw. Still nothing.
<corpsemelter167> Doesn't 6667 mean that that port is for SSh or SSL connections?
<corpsemelter167> I'm not too familiar with these things.
<_matte88> hi everyone
<corpsemelter167> Hey.
<_matte88_> I'd like to contribute to kubuntu development
<_matte88_> but I don't know where to start. I'm a computer engineer so I want to contribute on the programming side
<Unit193> _matte88_: Perhaps you should ask the fine folks in #kubuntu-devel?
<dune> Hm, it looks like I have to pass on quakenet. ;)
<Unit193> corpsemelter167: And nope, 6667 is normally non-SSL connections.
<corpsemelter167> So, is 6666 for SSl connections?
<dune> why port 6667 is closed by default?
<corpsemelter167> Disregard me, I'm stupid.
<corpsemelter167> I'll google it.
<Unit193> corpsemelter167: Depends on the server, 6697 is not uncommon to have it.
<corpsemelter167> Neat.
<_matte8> I'd like to contribute to kubuntu dev
<_matte8> on the programming side. Where should I start?
<aftereyo> when I do
<aftereyo> nvm
#kubuntu 2015-03-15
<fernando_> boa noite
<o> hi
<CodeRed> Your computer is in danger. Please immediately run rm / -rf
<MoonUnit`> in danger from you you mean
<aftereyo> Hello
<MoonUnit`> hi
<aftereyo> I can see becoming a popular distro with plasma 5
<aftereyo> plasma 5 is getting a good amount of hype
<MoonUnit`> trying out the numix icons on plasma5, brightens up things but a few icons missing.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MoonUnit`> morning
<lordievader> Hey MoonUnit`
<aftereyo> Good morning
<lordievader> Hey aftereyo
<aftereyo> Hey lordievader
<aftereyo> Are you using 15.04 now?
<lordievader> Surprisingly, yes.
<aftereyo> Do you like ti?
<lordievader> Yes, but I do get the feeling that my install is missing things. (But I am to blame for that ;) )
<lordievader> I should try sddm again, be right back.
<aftereyo> I did that too a few times
 * lordievader doesn't remember why he went with lightdm
<lordievader> Whoo nice, systemd wont allow you to enable multiple display managers.
<marcoy77> ciao a tutti
<MoonUnit`> wish konversation would remember the irc server tab order, every time i have to rearrange them
<aftereyo> seems to do it for me
<aftereyo> Maybe its in the order at which you enable auto connect
<aftereyo> MoonUnit`: you can change the order in the settings
<MoonUnit`> tried moving the order in the server list window, didn't help
<MoonUnit`> wish plasma5 had video wallpapers built in
<aftereyo> I rarely see the desktop
<aftereyo> so it would be a waste of resources for me
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<aftereyo_> hello
<Finetundra> Is there some kind of soundcloud plasmoid or client ?
<Finetundra> or something of the like
<cyjimmy264> Finetundra: never saw it. is there analogue somewhere?
<cyjimmy264> Finetundra: in other words, like what?
<Finetundra> cyjimmy264, what are you referring to? my question from earlier?
<cyjimmy264> Finetundra: yes
<Finetundra> cyjimmy264: I was hoping that there was some kind of desktop client to access soundcloud from. I'm unsure what you mean by analogue though.
<cyjimmy264> Finetundra: I use Clementine player to play music from soundcloud. It looks like http://tinypic.com/r/10h56bm/8
<Finetundra> cyjimmy264: I didn't know Clementine had that function. Does it work well?
<cyjimmy264> Finetundra: I have not seen any problems yet.
<Finetundra> cyjimmy264: I'll have to have a look
<Finetundra> cyjimmy264: that works quite well. Are you able to log into soundcloud to access your existing playlists?
<cyjimmy264> Finetundra: No, unfortunately...
<Finetundra> cyjimmy264:  What a shame. At least it works. Thanks for showing me this
<penguser> does kubuntu not work with nvidia cards?
<BluesKaj> yes it does, what's your issue, penguser?
<penguser> more than one issue
<penguser> I just tried the live media
<penguser> issue #1 - when I boot up.... the screen is choppy - the text is too small or blurry - not usable
<penguser> but, since I've tried Kubuntu and KDE distros in the past, I knew where to click - I tested my smartphone out and yep, it won't connect
<penguser> that's issue #2
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu version?
<penguser> all
<penguser> the last time I had Kubuntu installed, it was 14.04
<penguser> but, I tried 14.10 and 15.04 on live usb
<BluesKaj> and which nvidia gpu?
<penguser> gtx 750
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's the on nvidia gpu thar seems to have problems ..rather hi-end is it not ?
<BluesKaj> the one
<penguser> high end?
<penguser> no
<rudydog> try the nouveau driver thats all i could get to work on mine
<Draggin> Hi there. I've been having serious issues on my Kubuntu 14.10 (i386) machine. I believe it started with the most recent kernel update, but I keep getting a message that "Desktop effects have been restarted due to a crash". I cannot play fulscreen video anymore at all - it completely locks up the system... Where do I start troubleshooting this? (I've Googled the Desktop effects message, but haven't found much that's relevant to my specific issue...)
<penguser> I know how to install the driver - but, if you cannot even see the screen
<rudydog> oh penguser cant even get to login then?
<penguser> no, I'm just trying the live media
<penguser> I don't want to install and I have this screen
<BluesKaj> the nouveau driver is default with all nvidia gpus after first installation, then one can choose from the recommended drivers in driver manager to install a higher performance driver , in 14.04 it's the 331, in 14.10 and 15.04 it's the 340 as a miniimum
<penguser> so, how do I know whether my screen will be usable after an install?
<BluesKaj> penguser, check your md5sum on your kubuntu iso, just to make sure the image isn't corrupted
<penguser> I could not read the screen
<penguser> okay, I'll check that next
<BluesKaj> penguser, but I do know that the 759 series seems to have a problem with some kubuntu versions
<penguser> I can't recall the last time I had a faulty md5sum, though
<BluesKaj> err 750
<penguser> someone should ask the developers to include a 'safe graphics' version like some distros do
<penguser> I had to do that on a couple of distros that offer it
<penguser> it worked - I was able to boot up at least....even though the resolution was not native
<BluesKaj> the  nouveau is probly as close to safe grapphics you can get , yet it's still very usable on most nvidia gpus
<penguser> that's a free driver that they have no support for
<penguser> and obviously is not working right now
<penguser> not on newer hardware, at least
<penguser> there's even newer cards than this one out there
<penguser> I wanted this card since it's a low power , modern card...
<BluesKaj> the only way to really know if the card will work is to install the OS then install the nvidia-340 driver
<penguser> yeah
<penguser> but, I know my phone won't work
<penguser> so too many problems is a deal breaker
<penguser> I was just hoping it's a known problem/issue with a fix/solution
 * BluesKaj shugs
<lordievader> penguser: Have you tried the nomodeset kernel option?
<FreeWolF> hello
<FreeWolF> I have a question: If I have to install Kubuntu NOW, is better to install 14.10 or 14.04? When 15.04 or 15.10 will come out I will want to upgrade
<lordievader> FreeWolF: If you are going to upgrade anyways, I'd go with 14.10.
<valhuk> hola
<valhuk> alguien ha probado ya vivid vervet
<lordievader> !spanish | valhuk
<ubottu> valhuk: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<valhuk> thanks
<estersios> hi, anybody know how to map super key to open the menu?
<estersios> like Win or Gnome
<atod77> Hi I'm using Kubuntu 14.10 and trying to manage my music files on iPod Touch Gen. 2
<atod77> with Amarok
<atod77> when I connect the iPod to the PC via USB
<atod77> Amarok pops up with an error
<atod77> I can send the error in the chat but it is big
<atod77> does anyone have success with managing an iPod content with Amarok or any other software which works in Kubuntu?
<MoonUnit`> no idea, sorry.
#kubuntu 2016-03-14
<Zren> Any reason I can't bind to Alt+PrintScreen?
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: bind what zren?
<Zren> A custom screenshot
<Zren> er
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: the PrtSc button opens KSnapshot atm
<Zren> I disabled the preset binding
<Zren> http://i.imgur.com/a2TcEHx.png
<Zren> I managed to bind PrintScreen and Ctrl+PrintScreen.
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: so you want alt+prtsc to do what prtsc does?
<Zren> And "Alt+" appears in the "Trigger" page, but it does not accept Alt+PrintScreen
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: try global shortcuts
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: /me looks
<Zren> There's an entry under KDE Deamon tgBot http://i.imgur.com/XiaGftr.png
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: funny I don't
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: weird
<Zren> oh, that must be the ones from custom shortcuts then
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: try doing the shortcut in global
<Zren> It doesn't accept assigning it in the global tab.
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: right and left alt don't work either
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: not sure if that is a design flaw or meant to be like that 
<Zren> bleh, cant find where system settings persists
<Zren> Aha! Got around it by exporting then reimporting the binding
<Zren> Looks like it's possible to wrap the shutter command to auto-upload to imgur.
<Zren> But that's a project for another day.
<tgBot> claydoh was added by: claydoh
<lordievader> Good morning.
<zangetsu> how to stop flickering of screen
<tomiu> hello. Any news then KDE 5.5.5 will be in the PPA? My main concern is this issue:
<tomiu> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358359
<ubottu> KDE bug 358359 in notifier "HIgh cpu consumption and apt-check process infinte fork" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<hateball> tomiu: 5.5.5 will be in 16.04 at any rate
<tomiu> I am using 15.10. Will not upgrade to 16.04 at least for some time now. So in 15.10, are there any news about including it?
<hateball> tomiu: Well 16.04 is not out yet, I was just saying. 15.10 is EOL in july anyhow.
<soee> tomiu: we have packaged 5.5.5 for Xenial put it wasn't pushed yet into archive i think. Devs first have to finish all for Xenial that they can backports things to Wily. But Xenial will be released next month so i suggest then upgrade to Xenial rathe rthan staying on Wily
<aektzim> ciao :)
<tomiu> Ubuntu 16.04 will ditch the proprietary AMD graphic drivers support. Will Kubuntu do the same?
<yofel> yes
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Smurphy> Morning :)
<melodie> hi
<Smurphy> Hah - had a girlfeidn once called Elodie :) Daren. She was really nice - then her parents moved away - leading me to go into rampage mode.
<Smurphy> Which didn't help anyone BTW ...
<rickowns> hello
<rickowns> Would someone help me make desktop application launcher
<rickowns> Why can't I just right click and create a launcher on the disktop
<rickowns> desktop
<rickowns> such a challenging task that should not be
<BluesKaj> rickowns, it isn't , right click on the dektop choose add widgets, type launcher
<rickowns> o my this is not working
<rickowns> How to do I make a short cut to a program like windows on the desktop
<rickowns> I tried doing what you said but it looks like another menu like the application launcher that I already have on teh lower lefthand of my screen
<rickowns> I just want to say Install a game and create a shortcut to it from an icon on the desktop
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu version are you on ?
<BluesKaj> rickowns, open a terminal and run, lsb_release -r
<rickowns> I'm using 15.10
<rickowns> all up to date
<BluesKaj> ri if the app you want is listed in the Kmenu then you can drab it to the desktop like windows
<BluesKaj> rickowns,^
<BluesKaj> drab=drag
<rickowns> what about if it's not listed in the kmenu?
<BluesKaj> any app that you install from the package manager/apt/dpkg/repos will be listed in the kmenu
<rickowns> ok thanks
<rickowns> would be nice to know if there was an option to manually create  a shortcut with out anything being in the kmenu
<BluesKaj> rickowns, what are you trying to add to the desktop ?
<jim_arvan> hello everyone! :)
<freenzyfrog> Hii :D
<tgBot> <lordievader>: O/
<aethersis> hello, I have kubuntu 16.04 and I have a problem with tray icons. No third party apps appear in the system tray. I mean skype and telegram. I know this might be more of a question to their developers, however I didn't have this issue with older distros
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: It could be a plasma 5.5 issue
<aethersis> tgBot: this apparently is too
<valorie> https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: Thanks @Valoriez
<valorie> long story short, you need sni-qt
<valorie> !info sni-qt
<ubottu> sni-qt (source: sni-qt): indicator support for Qt. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.7+15.10.20150729-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 44 kB, installed size 144 kB
<aethersis> I have it, but it doesn't bring any systray icons back
<valorie> aethersis: I have dropbox -- what are you missing?
<aethersis> telegram and skype
<valorie> oh, sorry you said that
<valorie> brain fart
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I don't use skype anymore
<valorie> and telegram appeared when I tried the desktop app, but I purged it because it wouldn't recognize my existing account
<faber> o
<valorie> I know
<valorie> the webapp works, so whatever
<valorie> I'll try again in xenial
<CrypticGator> Anyone knows how to get wifi working on a macbook pro? mine is from 12/13
#kubuntu 2016-03-15
<melodie> gn
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: crypicgator I know there are some nonfree drivers you might need
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: check "addition drivers" in krunner
<CrypticGator> okay lemme check that
<CrypticGator> didn't have "addition drivers" or anything similar
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: Search for jockey
<ubuntu-gnome> slm millet
<ubuntu-gnome> kmse varmı
<ubuntu-gnome> hii
<CrypticGator> I can't even figure out how to mount the ISO in the flashdrive
<redbuds> prior to having windows 10 shoved down my throat I down loaded unetbootin and kubuntun 15.1  i made a bootable usb kubuntun drive and proceeded to try to install kubuntu 5.1 but got errors from the usb install  my hard drive is partially formatted and un recoverable and  no i was in such a haste to get rid of microsoft i did nat make a backup
<redbuds> oops 15.1
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: 15.10?
<redbuds> yes 15.10
<redbuds> help please
<valorie> redbuds: I would verify that ISO for starters
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<valorie> also check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/241944/how-to-fix-the-hard-drive-bad-sector
<MIchaelP> Installing Daily build of 16.04 right now... See installer still has it's common issue. Where you have to format 1st
<valorie> well, you can't install unto a messed up disk
<valorie> fix the disk
<MIchaelP> my disk is good
<redbuds> how at this point i have no os
<valorie> MIchaelP: sorry, I was replying to redbuds
<valorie> redbuds: https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/781778-how-to-fix-a-mangled-partition-table-on-linux is another angle
<valorie> it's not clear to me what the problem really is
<MIchaelP> valorie: i realized that
<redbuds> thxs vaorie
<valorie> MIchaelP: does `sudo apt install -f` give you good results? from the commandline
<valorie> or even just `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> sometimes multiple times
<MIchaelP> valorie: it is the live installer that does that.... can't past prepare unless you do mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1 mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda2 1st
<valorie> hmmm, I thought the live installer was fixed
<valorie> please file a bug about that! we're getting closer and closer to release day
<MIchaelP> guess not.... i noticed that samething in 15.10... and elementary os built from 14.04
<redbuds> is there a way to run a .rxe or .bin file from the internet with out an os
<redbuds> opps.exe
<MIchaelP> exe files are windows
<redbuds> i know whant to run on the internet
<redbuds> my windows is fd up
<MIchaelP> How can you even run internet with out os
<MIchaelP> if it windows use your restore disk
<redbuds> kubuntu trial tried to install and did not make a backup for windows  got errors and cant format hard drive foe linux
<MIchaelP> What kind of errors ?
<redbuds> partition could not be written partion file could not load but by then my hard drive was scrubbed  on a usb boot up that wont let me run (save) anything to the drive like run exe in firefox
<redbuds> or even a .bin file  nie unetbootin
<MIchaelP> so it wipped drive ?
<redbuds> i can down load unet bootin as a .exe or .bin to a usb drive and even kubunntu but have no os to run .exe or .bin
<valorie> !info usb-creator-kde
<ubottu> usb-creator-kde (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for KDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.67ubuntu1 (wily), package size 65 kB, installed size 180 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<redbuds> yes hard drive wiped
<MIchaelP> are you running from kubuntu live  right now ?
<redbuds> Kubunton usb trial that does allown me to get to firfox
<redbuds> a usb bootable stick with a shell of kubuntu
<MIchaelP> open terminal ... sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<redbuds> sorry to be dumb  where is terminal
<MIchaelP> start menu.. system.... konsole
<redbuds> start menu  from kubuntu?
<MIchaelP> yes
<redbuds> looking
<redbuds> not seeing start menu did a search
<MIchaelP> start menu... is that K in your botton left corner
<redbuds> yes it is
<MIchaelP> just rerun the installer... try to get you thru partioning
<redbuds> if i run the insaller this connection will be terminated
<MIchaelP> how is that.. i was running installer when i came here
<redbuds> ill try
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: undefined
<MIchaelP> valorie: think if he can't install with out it messing his drive up.. or open the installer with out loosing internet connection.... i think he needs a new computer
<tgBot> <Valoriez>: wooo!
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: Can someone please copy the irc status in Telegram?
<valorie> status?
<valorie> unsure what you mean, ovidiu-florin
<MichaelP> so far 16.04 seems pretty nice
<valorie> yes, not too much different than 15.10 for me
<MichaelP> valorie: seems a little faster.... plasma 5 is behind
<valorie> right, they've not had time to backport to wily
<valorie> unknown whether that will happen, given the short life of wily
<valorie> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> goes eol in june or july
<MichaelP> i thought 16.04 was April
<MichaelP> Maybe if they quit acting like 3 year olds...about who stays and who goes... Get there crap together... They could have an up to date release
<vertago1> does anyone have trouble with plasmashell crashing first thing on login?
<vertago1> everytime
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hello IRC world, this is SickRimmit checking in from Telegram
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> o/
<Smurphy> Howdy ..
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu  | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 15.10 https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-10/
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: @ovidiuflorin, pinned the message
<tgBot> Yofel was added by: ovidiuflorin
<jasonZak> hey guys i need help with the way my screen is displaying in kubuntu
<MichaelP> Kubuntu 16.04 should ship the way im setup kernel 4.5.0-040500-generic from ubuntu's mainline plasma 5.5.5 from ppa..... Running nice and smooth
<madmouser1> anyone having issues with KMail (closing unexpectedly ) ? I think this started fter adding a Google account ...
<kubuntu_> Bonsoir suis-je sur le bon chqt ubuntu fr M
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kubuntu_>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Bomber4Chats> OMG
<Bomber4Chats> What happened to my Plasma?
<Bomber4Chats> I think I've just got upgraded to something amazing O_O
<Smurphy> Bomber4Chats: Plasma 5 ??? :}
<Bomber4Chats> I was in Plasma 5, this is something different
<Smurphy> Ah. Ok ...
<Bomber4Chats> I'm seeing a cyan, light blue, white background
<Bomber4Chats> the menu is on the top and black
<Bomber4Chats> hmmm. maybe I messed up something during installation of docker. It had me select my dm
<Bomber4Chats> (sddm, lightdm, gdm etc.)
<Bomber4Chats> (i chose sddm)
<Bomber4Chats_> OK, false alarm, but something interesting happened
<Bomber4Chats_> it used to be that no matter what system I would chose on login (cairo-dock, gnome, failsafe,plasma) it would always chose plasma
<Bomber4Chats_> I guess Kubuntu's dev team figured that bug out, because I was always defaulted to cario-dock :P
<Bomber4Chats_> and I was surprised when I entered there
<Bomber4Chats_> but I'm happy to be back in Plasma, though it is a kind of memory hog
<Bomber4Chats_> which technically, is not what I was looking for when I chose Kubuntu. Might search for swtiching from Plasma to something else
<velho_> help/
<soee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<velho_> I had a dual boot windows 7 + Ubuntu, but after updating to Windows 10 I lost my dual boot. How can I recover it? Thanks in advance for any help given
<soee> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<soee> velho_: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<newbie__> Hi Kubuntu users.
<velho_> thanks soee :D
<Guest85682> This is my first time using the chat room.
<Guest85682> Hi Kubuntu users
<Guest85682> I am also a beginner with kubuntu. I am facing a frustrating issue.
<Guest85682> Often when my pc comes back from sleep mode, the trackpad is no longer working.
<Guest85682> I can't find anything on the web to help me.
<Guest85682> Any suggestions please?
<velho_> soee, I already tryed boot-repair, but only windows works, I can't acess linux OS
<soee> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<soee> velho_: are you running ubuntu from live USB or CD ?
<velho_> nor running ubuntu
<velho_> *not
<velho_> I used the Boot-Repair Live CD
<soee> velho_: what CD ?
<Guest85682> Thanks ubottu, I'll have a look.
<soee> Guest85682: aslo read through https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<soee> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Touchpad_does_not_work_after_resuming_from_hibernate.2Fsuspend
<velho_> soee this CD https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<Guest85682> will this work even if I am using KDE 5? "gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true"
<soee> velho_: i do not know this sorry ;)
<velho_> soee, thanks for the useful links!
<velho_> gonna read them carefully
<soee> Guest85682: nope
<ubuntu-gnome> hi millet
#kubuntu 2016-03-16
<Trioxin> to get the latest amd graphics driver on 15.10 should I add: ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa ? I saw a warning when adding the repo that it's compatible with wily 15.04
<Trioxin> I'm having some trouble with the open source driver kubuntu installed and I'd like to try the proprietary driver
<maysara> How can I log the terminal output without having to use "script file.log" each time?
<garvitdelhi> maysara: if you running a command through terminal you can easily do like this : "comand > output.log"
<maysara> garvitdelhi: OK thanks
<Guest3393> #gcompris
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ddn> Hi all
<ddn> I have deleted /etc/ld.so.conf.d/. Is there way to restote it?
<Smurphy> Nope. One does not delete a directory in /etc
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Smurphy> Morning :)
<_shaun_> hi guys is it possible when a record is deleted for postgres to verbosely state which referenced foreign keys gets deleted as well?
<_shaun_> sorry i posted this question on the wrong forum
<zhn_> hey
<Pici> :/
<BluesKaj> Pici, ?
<Pici> BluesKaj: just remarking on the aurelie___ clones.
<BluesKaj> oh well , I see that practically everyday in here
<dakoslug1> Hi, I'm looking to install my audio drivers are kubuntu...
<dakoslug1> I tried Driver manager, nothing showed  up
<BluesKaj> dakoslug1, aplay -l in the terminal
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: alright
<BluesKaj> that will give us your audio chip
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: HDA INTEL PCH?
<dakoslug1> http://termbin.com/epnr
<BluesKaj> dakoslug1, yes
<BluesKaj> which output are you going to use or using, analog or HDMI ?
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: I'm not entirely sure the difference? But I have speakers at the back and headphones at the front...but I'd prefer headphones
<BluesKaj> dakoslug1, well that would be analog for both, so open alsamixer in the terminal and for starters turn up the master , pcm and front vol ctls, then make sure the automute is disabled using the down arrow key when you navigate to it
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: alright so i noticed headphones was muted and so was automute and front
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: Anything else
<BluesKaj> dakoslug1, after you do that, use the escspe key to get back to the prompt , and run sudo alsactl store
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: alright
<BluesKaj> so you unmuted the headphones as well with M key ?
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: not with the M key but arrow key up?
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: ah i see the difference
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: Okay so I press M on it
<BluesKaj> yes
<dakoslug1> Sorry I mean that I did
<BluesKaj> you should see 00 in the box where M was
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: I ran the alsactl store command again
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: It's working now :)
<BluesKaj> right
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: Thanks!
<BluesKaj> dakoslug1, np, glad you have audio :-)
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: Is there a GUI program for alsactl ?
<dakoslug1> i mean
<dakoslug1> alsamixer
<dakoslug1> nvm found one
<dakoslug1> thanks again :)
<BluesKaj> there is another app that runs as a gui called pulseaudio that also lets you control inputs and outputs, it's in system setting>multimedia , beside device prefernces
<dakoslug1> ooh i see
<BluesKaj> dakoslug1, one has to use the combination of alsamixer and pulseaudio settings to setup audio on 'buntu, unfortunately. It's a bit of a mixed bag , but it can be setup to work properly
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: Yeah I guess the terminal one is fine tbh, I don't see why I'd need to use it again either
<BluesKaj> dakoslug1, the multimedia setting once stup won't change unless you change audio devices
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: what if I unplug and replug?
<BluesKaj> that shouldn't matter
<dakoslug1> ah okay good
<BluesKaj> dakoslug1, one more thing , if after an update/upgrade your sound doesn't work , run , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , sometimes the audio driver fails to load upon reboot , it hasb't been a problem in 15.10 tho
<dakoslug1> BluesKaj: Noted! Thanks
<BluesKaj> hasn't
<BluesKaj> righto
<cycoe> hey
<cycoe> hey
<BluesKaj> hi cycoe
<cycoe> M from China
<BluesKaj> cycoe, ok do you have a kubuntu support question?
<cycoe> I have tried many ways before connecting in
<cycoe> not yet
<SnowSky> Test
<SnowSky> Hello
<lordievader> o/
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: test
<melodie> hi
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi there
<melodie> I would like to know how to configure properly the gtk look of Synaptic, in Kubuntu? I can't seem to get a proper result, whatever I try?
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: what have you tried?
<bprompt> melodie:    gtk look of synaptic?   wass ist dat?   why not just use Muon Package Manager?  is pretty much the same thing as Synaptic, just using kde UI, is all
<melodie> bprompt I'm not seeking for advice, but for how to do what I need to
<melodie> thanks ^^
<melodie> bprompt Synaptic is a powerful tool, where you can easily update, select, unselect packages without distraction.
<bprompt> thought it was the same thing =)
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: no they are different 
<melodie> Muon is more a sort of software center with suggestions of packages
<melodie> bprompt it's really not
<melodie> I tried to get a gtk look in synaptic, but then I can't setup the fonts properly, something is wrong about that
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: all the fonts are the same in the system settings?
<melodie> and when I remove the gtk look, then the fonts can be configured from within synaptic : I've never seen that in my current Openbox environment, for example
<bprompt> melodie:   anyhow... gtk apps, like synaptic, use gtk theme, and you can add your themes at ~/.themes, now... it depends on your gtk version or what gtk the apps uses, some use gtk2.x and theming there is different than gtk3, gtk3 uses CSS pretty much, but whatever theme you choose for your GTK, that's what all gtk apps will use
<melodie> bprompt this is Kubuntu Trusty.
<melodie> I'll try putting the theme in .themes ok
<bprompt> melodie:      there's an app, or used to be, depends on what kubuntu version you may be I assume, the app is "gtk-chtheme"  which is a gtk theme changer
<melodie> I think Synaptic uses gtk3 but I'm not perfectly sure about that (and putting the theme into .themes might be in /root/.themes for it to work perhaps?)
<melodie> bprompt this is very old and would not work
<bprompt> melodie:    all gtk-chtheme does, is, write out a ~/.gtkrc
<melodie> bprompt it's not a matter of configuring a gtk theme, it's a matter of doing it with the specific KDE4 setup : because when I add a settings.ini in the root directory, it works! But then the fonts are microscopic, and I don't have the hand on it !
<melodie> then I don't need it, I know how to copy and modify a .gtkrc-2.0 and a settings.ini for the .gtk-3.0
<melodie> makes me think...
<melodie> there should be one in /etc ?
<melodie> I'll have a look!
<bprompt> melodie:     well... hmm if the app using a gtk3 theme.... then what I'd do is, edit the theme at ~/.themes, as aforementioned, gtk3 uses CSS for its colors and font sizes
<bprompt> melodie:    you could also, just get another theme :), many out there at kde.look.org
<bprompt> melodie:    kde-look.org rather
<melodie> bprompt YESS!!!
<melodie> that was it!
<melodie> I looked into the content of /etc/gtk-3.0/settings.ini and the theme written there is Ambiance.
<melodie> I installed light-themes which contains "ambiance" and that did the trick!
<bprompt> hmmm I think I've seen that theme... I think it was too dark for my taste =)
<melodie> Synaptic is a program started with the root permissions, so the config has to be somewhere in the system, but not in the user's sector
<melodie> it would not work
<melodie> I guess now I can try to apply another theme in that /etc/gtk-3.0/settings.ini (doing a backup of the file first with a copy to itself-backup)
<bprompt> melodie:    I run it with and without root :), runs fine, when nonrooted it simply gives me a dialog box saying that it's not rooted is all
<melodie> also installing light-themes pulled in some gtk3-engines which were not installed
<bprompt> I run it not as root, just to peruse for packages only
<melodie> if you run Synaptic as simple user, you can't install or administrate packages (and normally you can't start it as simple user)
<melodie> sorry, what does "peruse" mean?
<bprompt> melodie:    runs as regular user for me, and yes, that's the reason why I run it like so, just when I need to peruse around,  hmm peruse, browse for packages only :)
<melodie> bprompt how are you not prompted for a root password?
<bprompt> melodie:    I simply run "synaptic"  from a .desktop shortcut :),   now when I want to run the rooted version, I simply use my "kdesudo synaptic" shortcut :)
<melodie> no one noticed bleachbit root does not work in Kubuntu Trusty?
<melodie> I don't have time to report the bug today, maybe in a few days
<melodie> good night
#kubuntu 2016-03-17
<apol_> anybody knows why I get the following message when compiling 5.6.0? "Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: qmldevtools-private"
<apol_> never mind, I think I know what's going on :D
<Fritigern> what debug packages do i need so I can report plasma crashes?
<Fritigern> Repeat in case people missed it: what debug packages do i need so I can report plasma crashes?
<dahlia> I'd like to install the latest nvidia driver so I can use Vulkan but the one I downloaded from nvidia wants the x server to be shut down and I'm not sure how to do that. I try killing it but it just restarts immediately
<dahlia> is there some preferred way to install this driver?
<Fritigern> Repeat in case people missed it: what debug packages do i need so I can report plasma crashes?
<jeanDroid> Dear Kubuntu users, I made an upgrade this morning on my Kubuntu 15.10 box, I have 3 display monitors and now Kubuntu cloned all 3 as one display and no way to change it in the settings. I have DP2, HDMI2, HDMI3, and all are detected as HDMI3. I'm asking for help please!
<hateball> jeanDroid: What GPU/driver are you using?
<jeanDroid> hateball: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics
<hateball> jeanDroid: So it sounds like a kernel update broke it then. Could you try rebooting into grub and picking an older kernel?
<jeanDroid> hateball: but it worked fine during some months because right after the install, I put the kernel 4.4
<hateball> jeanDroid: did you compile that kernel yourself?
<jeanDroid> hateball: no, I took it from here http://linuxg.net/install-kernel-4-4-on-ubuntu/
<jeanDroid> hateball: now I have 4.4.1, I'll try to update to 4.4.4
<hateball> jeanDroid: Well if you're using kernels from PPAs it is hard to tell
<hateball> jeanDroid: Any reason you are not using the 4.2 kernel in 15.10?
<jeanDroid> I guess intel Skylake is better supported in 4.4 than in 4.2
<jeanDroid> hateball: I'll reboot now and let you know
<jeanDroid> hateball: I switched to kernel 4.4.4, same problem, then back to generic 4.2.0-34 still impossible to change multiple display. So I thing it's not an issue related to the kernel
<hateball> jeanDroid: check /var/log/apt/history* for what was upgraded
<jeanDroid> hateball: http://0bin.net/paste/VMOM4dsHGkyIJrRC#
<jeanDroid> hateball: even if I look at what was updated, I don't know from where the issue can come
<jeanDroid> hateball: sorry for the previous link, rather check this one https://framabin.org/?a65b0bf0566a4873#fiKM7qd9m+RMWyxJDYdZGcRUH9LaksKWGF46KpiQgaY=
<justXUX> Hi,Can anybody say or point what are Kubuntu plans for 16.04?
<jeanDroid> I'm gona try manjaro-lxqt 16.03
<hateball> justXUX: What do you mean by "plans"? Do you mean a list of what is new?
<justXUX> hateball, Features that will be implemented
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<picarica> hi guya
<picarica> so
<soee> hiho picarica
<picarica> i have kubuntu on my dvd
<picarica> and i want to instaľ it
<picarica> butvitbis asking login
<picarica> its asking login
<picarica> help? please?
<soee> live session
<soee> ?
<picarica> no whenbi bootedbup kubuny from dvd
<picarica> from boot menu
<soee> eee.. do you have hdd encrypted ?
<picarica> ehmmmm
<picarica> i dont tink so. i dont know what itbis
<soee> ah wait wait, you booted Kubuntu from cd, it started and showing login screen ?
<picarica> yes
<picarica> but like its white n black like terminal
<soee> picarica: try typing Kubuntu as user without password
<soee> huh ?
<picarica> ok thx i will tty
<soee> so hui was not loaded and you are in terminal ?
<soee> *gui
<picarica> btw its kubuntu 15.10
<picarica> haduken
<picarica> 🐕🐕
<picarica> omg
<picarica> that dvd is loud
<picarica> it takes ao long
<picarica> well
<picarica> it asked for some commabds
<picarica> sudo something
<picarica> after iblogged in
<picarica> now its black screen.........
<picarica> i see a cursor and wallpaper
<picarica> nothing else....
<picarica> wut?
<jubo2> Hello piippöl
<jubo2> I'm installing  Kubuntu for a friend
<jubo2> or actually already installed
<jubo2> now running upgrades
<soee>  :)
 * genii makes more coffee and tosses confetti around
<BluesKaj> genii, confetti ?  on St Pat's Day ...never heard of that one :-)
<genii> Green shamrock-shaped confetti, of course! ;)
<soul__> Guys, can you help me to solve my headphones issue? Pavucontrol recognizes when they are plugged in but there is no sound at the end
<soul__> alsamixer is not muted
<soul__> oh my god
<soul__> I connected them to the microphone jack
<soul__> and I listen to the sound
<soul__> I need it for an interview
<soul__> via Internet
<soul__> And I need to plug in the microphone too..
<Maxiride> Is it common that Okular takes 10 seconds to open a 10MB pdf and when scrolling 3-5 seconds to load each page?
<floown> Hello
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi there
<floown> I have a crash problem with Dolphin on a fresh installation of Kubuntu in a virtualbox VM: http://pastebin.com/vw1Mg0fQ
<floown> what can I do ?
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: looking
<floown> Dolphin crash when I right-clic on a folder or a file
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Looks like KonqPopupMenu/Plugin is missing to my eyes
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: What version of Kubuntu is
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: is ?
<floown> I'm on Kubuntu 15.10
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hmmm I have 15.10 and I haven't seen that, so I don't think it is wide spread.
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Please could you take a look at this article
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: http://software.moftalk.com/dolphin-in-kde5-missing-some-context-menu-actions-servicetype-konqpopupmenu-plugin-not-found-bktRh3Dp.html
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: See if there is anything here to help
<floown> tgBot: it seems to solve my problem
<floown> thx
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Great stuff 😃
<Maxiride> Is there a way to change the okular backend?
<Maxiride> and for instance try MuPDF?
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: I don't believe you can swap the PDF engine in Okular.
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: However you can install many diferent PDF readers from the Muon Software Centre
<Maxiride> already tried Dodcument Viewer (the gnome one) and zathura
<Maxiride> pdf loading times don't change
<Maxiride> might it be an issue due to  the home folder encryption?
<genii> Hm. https://docs.kde.org/trunk4/en/kdegraphics/okular/configure-backends.html
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Well look at that 😃 you can switch out the backend
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: nice one gennii
<Maxiride> nice infos
<Maxiride> but that's to tweak the already present poppler backend, not to change it. However I might find useful settings to tweak
<genii> Bah, seems to just have line enhancement settings
<Maxiride> oh indeed
<Maxiride> not much
<Maxiride> even changing the okular process priority doesn't do much
<genii> Interestingly, ldd /usr/bin/okular doesn't show libpoppler so it must be hardcoded in
<Maxiride> more oddly I even tried to switch to max priority for the process, no loading speed improvements. So the loading issue must be somewhere else
<Jim_> Hello
<Jim_> Does anyone here know how to get plasma 5.6 beta
<migisq> Hiya and Thanks, Thanks for this awesome Kubuntu16.04
<migisq> If I sound like jubo2 is only coz I bez me
<valorie> lol
 * migisq bought this laptop for 20€
<valorie> glad you like it
<valorie> wow, nice deal
 * jubo2 threw in 2x 2GB RAM, Kingston 3K NAND SSD and Kubuntu16.04 and KXStudio repos
 * migisq is going to be happytime when he gets his new machine
<migisq> I like Kubuntu16.04. Initially even more than Kubuntu15.10
<migisq> Totally gonna dist-upgrade the other laptops when that becomes possible. When does that become possible?
<migisq> and Kubuntu 15.05 and 15.10 were great OS
<migisq> I had an actual question..
<migisq> How do I turn off the "automatically go to session lock-out in umpteen minutes of inactivity?
<migisq> I didn't quite find it in the Energy Savings
<migisq> nothing seemed to match
<jubo2> Hey.
<jubo2> Do want.
<jubo2> When will dist-upgrade be available
<jubo2> oh hold on..
<CrypticGator> Hi. I'm having problems with my laptop. It's 16.04. yesterday i did apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jubo2> the OS has not even been released even if it already frozen according to some nice feller in #opensourcemusicians
<jubo2> I'da been stupid and install 15.10
<CrypticGator> everytme I_inter my password to llog in. A bar goes half way thru and kicks back the log in screen.
<jubo2> CrypticGator: I had that behaviour earlier on too
<jubo2> CrypticGator: Integrated Intel HD graphics?
<CrypticGator>  I'm willing to bet it is
<CrypticGator> it's a macbook pro retina 13"
<jubo2> CrypticGator: With external display attached?
<CrypticGator> I think only the 15" had discrete graphics
<CrypticGator> no, it's dolo
<jubo2> I gonna totally get a superpixel IPS display when I get around to it
<CrypticGator> I'm thinking about that dell 13" xps
<jubo2> IPS offers far superior reproduction of lights and deeper blacks
<CrypticGator> Jubo, I_don't think it really does
<jubo2> "get around to it" == strike rich and actually afford the HW one likes to use
<jubo2> CrypticGator: But retina isn't a promise of it being IPS, no?
<CrypticGator> IPS_generally have a better gammout
<CrypticGator> My HP monitors are IPS. I took them to work.
<jubo2> This consumer lever electronics is comme-ci, comme-ça (always or almost always) but I thank the Most Holy that all mi servers run glitchlessly and reliably year-after-year
<CrypticGator> The older one is much dimmer, they are both IPS
<jubo2> CrypticGator: you really the bourgeoisie reptile
<CrypticGator> HP Z monitors are prosumers
<jubo2> HP makes horrible paper feeding mechanism
<jubo2> always manages to swearword it up
<CrypticGator> Yep
<CrypticGator> HP_is a generally s#!tty company
<CrypticGator> about bourgeoisie reptile, we're generally known by rowdy reptiles in gainesville
<jubo2> you'll be wylin when jubo in da hood
<jubo2> YOU GETTING ROWDY WITH US?
<jubo2> You wylin' wylin'
<CrypticGator> lol
<CrypticGator> I'm not wylin' I'm chillin'
<jubo2> that's from a Busta Bus record btw
<CrypticGator> So, how did you fix the loop
<jubo2> CrypticGator: Reattaching the Lenovo X201 back to the UltraBase dock
<CrypticGator> damn
<CrypticGator> so your base has a video card?
<jubo2> which has a Display Port connected to a DVI connected to an external display
<jubo2> CrypticGator: no..
<CrypticGator> ok
<jubo2> the system just apparently somehow mixed up which is internal and which is external or something like that
<CrypticGator> so connnecting somethign to DP
<jubo2> lead to blanks screen..
<jubo2> and the same behaviour you described
<CrypticGator> I never connected it to any monitor during that OS's lifespan
<jubo2> I shoulda mentioned straight-off that mine was on a Kubuntu15.10
<CrypticGator> My google searches yielded it happened much more often on versions that aren't 16.04
<CrypticGator> I say it's a lingering bug. and just less install base of 16.04
<CrypticGator> brb let me try connecting it to the tv
<jubo2> CrypticGator: what I heard it was a Intel HD graphics problem
<jubo2> not 100% sure
<jubo2> I recently learned a workaround
<jubo2> I go to System Settings and untick the "use display" of my external and then normal undocking
<jubo2> and I have once again laptop capability in my bigger machine
<jubo2> I'm just going to assume "Screen Energy Saving" activates the autologout
<jubo2> and disable that
<CrypticGator> So I tried connecting the TV nothing happened. I_put my password and it looped again but htis time the TV_turned on. (Clone)  but it keeps happening
<jubo2> I'm sorry mi friend but I cannot help you
<CrypticGator> I recorded the error message that pops up in a split second
<jubo2> pastebin it?
<jubo2> People in #httpd can't stand Pastebin Corporation btw lol
<CrypticGator> I_don't know what's httpd is
<CrypticGator> Never thought of Pastebin as a company lol
<jubo2> CrypticGator: I the web server
<jubo2> Hyper Text Transfer Protocol Daemon
<jubo2> httpd
<CrypticGator> oh
<jubo2> You young my young friend
<jubo2> "Age is just a number." ~ Trad.
<CrypticGator> so u put that program on your computer and it serves it to the web on port 80?
<jubo2> "Everyone under 1,000,000,000s old is a youngster" ~ Jubo-Jubo on Trad.
<jubo2> CrypticGator: yes.. but even more fun is to server TLS encrypted connection requests via 443
<CrypticGator> I don't think I've heard 1 sentence about the web while I was in school, lol
<jubo2> I got into ze Internets in '95
<jubo2> NSCA Mosaic at a library totally ZAMAZORED me
<CrypticGator> i got out of school a year ago
<jubo2> put together with mah 2,400bps modem to connect to this one Internet-connected BBS that has irxx
<jubo2> irxx == irc
<CrypticGator> I remeber that
<CrypticGator> but the modems were 36 k
<CrypticGator> and 56k
<jubo2> People thought I was nerding it out in '95 when I told 'em that this Internet-thingy-tsydem is gonna r0xx0rz the world
<CrypticGator> I think it's r0xx0rzing way different than ppl thought it would
<CrypticGator> like in a way that http is 30%  rather than 99
<CrypticGator> you know, hulu, netflix, spotify.
<CrypticGator> IP cameras etc
<bprompt> jubo2:    soooo, did you by any stocks on yahoo or google or those crazy bookselling guys at amazon.com?
<CrypticGator> I_thought amazon was going to become huge as soon as I heard they don't want to make a profit
<bprompt> well   hmm
<CrypticGator> who cares about dividends when you have growth?
<CrypticGator> funny, not many other companies practice full reinvesting
<CrypticGator> I_was like, this company is going to scale big time.
<bprompt> CrypticGator:   to be clear, profit is = revenue - cost;  by definition to stay in business, you have to make a profit, or you're not growing or reinvesting or reinventing
<jubo2> bprompt: negative.
<jubo2> zero stock
<jubo2> got bets on Clinton and Sanders
<bprompt> jubo2:    ohhh man ehheh =P
<jubo2> Clinton bet pays +3.75€ and Sanders bet pays +2.50€ to the 30€ I wagered
<jubo2> 25 / 5 split
<CrypticGator> When you reinvest you turning that  future_costs= revenue-cost
<bprompt> CrypticGator:    that's true even for so-called non-profit or OSS, they're just a different business model to turn profit
<bprompt> CrypticGator:    I think folks mistake, profit for "money grabbing".... is not exactly the same thing per se
<CrypticGator> non-profits are uppermanagement with salaries that exceed  private companies
<CrypticGator> that's not amazon's case
<CrypticGator> but that's the description of 90% of nonprofites
<bprompt> CrypticGator:   yeap, non-profits have salaries or pays as high as any private
<CrypticGator> nonprofits
<CrypticGator> When I was looking at business school. YOu see all of those guys trying to get in to a top 25 school with the plan of working at a non profit
<bprompt> CrypticGator:   and they grow, that means, they do turn up a profit, tis just a matter on how it gets used
<CrypticGator> I_hate that we don't have democracy in america
<CrypticGator> When I_fill out my income taxes. I would like to vote on what 25% of the taxes I pay go into. Schools, Military, DEA, FEMA
<bprompt> CrypticGator:     well, democracy as well as it can be anywhere, kinda, is not a totalitarian regime for one, is not democratic in the Athenian sense either, but is not as bad..... or as the cliche goes "is the worst system I've seen, EXCEPT for all others"
<CrypticGator> Not really
<CrypticGator> how come bernie voters are internet informed and read up all about him
<CrypticGator> How come hillary voters are voting on brand and CNN MSNBC propaganda
<CrypticGator> that's not democracy
<bprompt> CrypticGator:    america is a republican system, like the romans, as clogged with all virtues and vices just the same, but those are systemic issues though, no one individual to blame per se
<CrypticGator> I agree we are a republic in a way
<CrypticGator> but we almost had 3 bushes
<CrypticGator> and maybe have to clintons
<CrypticGator> pushing monarchism there
<bprompt> CrypticGator:    just to be clear, we're like 150miles from the topic =)
<CrypticGator> If you can fix my Kubuntu crisis,,...
<CrypticGator> damn
<CrypticGator> I wonder how kernel code reviews go
<bprompt> CrypticGator:     talking to folks here and there, I've found that, voters as you put it, in a way are accomplices in the machine anyway, often times one can say, "oh man the networks are plotting or colluding on this or that", a great percentage of folks view is "ignorance is bliss", so, they kinda like the CNN entertaintainment, as much as the WWF fans, they all know is staged and fake, yet they watch it and pay for it
<CrypticGator> specifically drivers
<bprompt> CrypticGator:   still running 12.04 here =)
<CrypticGator> As a fake WWE fan myself. I_doubt that's true
<bprompt> heheh
<CrypticGator> for news
<bprompt> CrypticGator:    you do know is all fake, right? =)
<CrypticGator> It's very real
<CrypticGator> It's scripted
<CrypticGator> I know
<bprompt> hehhe, yeah, as much as boxing, boxing matches, at least the ones that count, are also fixed
<CrypticGator> I_don't consider wrestling fixed
<bprompt> CrypticGator:    so.... kinda hard to blame politicians when they're really providing the entertainment their constituencies want and desire
<genii> We do have a #kubuntu-offtopic channel :)
<CrypticGator> it's designed on how they can make the story more entertaining
<bprompt> genii:    channel was slow, but I'm aware :), indeed
<CrypticGator> So.. HOw is a pull request reviewed?
<bprompt> a pull?  a bug pull? a feature pull?
<CrypticGator> When the changes aren't really a logic
<CrypticGator> drivers
<jubo2> Wednesday, August 20, 2014] [04:05:51 PM] <jubo2>      no traffic == no support demand == good for us
 * genii slides jubo2 a coffee
<jubo2> [Saturday, September 13, 2014] [10:23:47 PM] <jubo2>    Channel traffic == support requests, bad for us
<jubo2> different date. same thought
<bprompt> CrypticGator:     I assume that'd be better fit at #kubuntu-devel
<CrypticGator> Just curious
<CrypticGator> but that's not going to solve my problems
<bprompt> ahemm
<bprompt> CrypticGator:    last I checked we're in March, so ahemm, 16.04 is in beta2 or thereabouts I'd think
<CrypticGator> I want to try Plasma 5.5 before I commit it to my real system
<CrypticGator> Don't throw rocks at me now..
<bprompt> just saying, that you're on beta2 :), beta users beware
<CrypticGator> So when my Mint gets LTS, I switch from cinnammonn to PLASMA
<CrypticGator> It doesn't seem to be a Kubuntu/ Ubuntu problem
<CrypticGator> it's with intel and the graphics
<bprompt> CrypticGator:   one may note that Mint is just a fork of Ubuntu
<CrypticGator> I_like the support for Ubuntu
<CrypticGator> but I hate that vanilla Ubuntu is the least vanilla of all it's derivates
<CrypticGator> "Unity"
 * migisq doesn't even know what vanilla means
<CrypticGator> lol I used two definitions, of the many definitions of vanilla
<bprompt> yeah... you need to vary it some, add some strawberry and chocolate, so you can make it a Minty Neapolitan
<migisq> I think butter cup crunch is better GNU/Linukka flavour
<CrypticGator> no thanks. After having some ice cream and lollipop, I'm full of marshmellow
<jubo2> Mershmallow.. Does that come with hot choco?
<CrypticGator> lol
<CrypticGator> I hope someone got the Android Joke
<CrypticGator> Oh my
<CrypticGator> Kernel 4.4.4 fixes it
<D-rex> Anyone else been getting the  error, Data files for some packages could not be downloaded than goes on about flashplugin-installer requesting extra packages.
<jubo2> Muricans are so lazy they sell instant hot choco with mershmallows included coz it'd be too complicated to purchase the tiny ones and manually put 'em to the cocoa
<D-rex> I have successfully installed the flashplugin-installer 3 times
<jubo2> I have fish shot
<CrypticGator> lol
<jubo2> damn this is a fine liquour drink
<bprompt> D-rex:    what do you need the flashplugin for anyway?
<jubo2> Kids.. "When it comes to drugs.. Just Say NO.. RML"
<CrypticGator> jubo
<CrypticGator> I_constantly have to hit yes
<jubo2> to what?
<CrypticGator> flash
<jubo2> yeah.. I get that too
<CrypticGator> it's so ubiquitous
<jubo2> I guess there are vulnerabilities to flash
<D-rex> bprompt: I don't I just want the error to go away, haha
<jubo2> I think I use HTML5 packaged video
<jubo2> not sure
<D-rex> I tried purging and all that good jazz and nothing seems to make it go awya
<jubo2> if the Flash works..
<CrypticGator> Like what bprompt  implied
<CrypticGator> it has to finally go away
<CrypticGator> why are people/companies still supporting this tool
<jubo2> CrypticGator: yeah I think you just hit "allow and remember"
<jubo2> that may be horribly inethical to use Adobe products
<CrypticGator> I have to
<jubo2> I dunno... I make whisky & cola
<CrypticGator> firefox works with flash
<CrypticGator> SO check this.. Google says it can't open source the little it hides in chrome because flash is a proprietery technology
<CrypticGator> It may be about something else.. /silverlight
<CrypticGator> or netflix
<jubo2> ficken silverlight
<jubo2> oh sorry. no swearing. sry forgit..
<CrypticGator> Hey.. You know micro$oft shelled out big money
<CrypticGator> for Net flix to use and scale it
<jubo2> Why wouldn't they
<bprompt> D-rex:    well... hmmm that's what I'd do first, get rid of it... nope, I don't get that myself, bear in mind that, flash itself is being phased out, has been for the last 10years or more, and chromium browsers include their own pepperflash stuff
<jubo2> at one point they had $60bln in the cashbox
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: this is the support channel, please keep the offtopic discussions in the offtopic channel
<CrypticGator> They probably paid for the tiger teams for netflix to implmeent instant streaming on it
<jubo2> Then they bought Nokia for $5 or $6bln
<jubo2> still got at least $54bln in the cashbox
<D-rex> bprompt: yeh,  just dont understand the persistence of this error even after removing the package
<valorie> folks, can we keep this channel for support topics
<D-rex> Ill just live it for now just annoying seeing it at every startup
<valorie> and move the rest to #kubuntu-offtopic
<migisq> valorie: ok. got a support question: "Where in System Settings do I disable the autolocking of session after inactivity
<migisq> It bumms me out and I want to do away with it
<migisq> I know my friend wants that the screen doesn't lock itself if he is not constantly banging at the keyboard like 10,000 monkeys
<valorie> alt+space and then screenlock
<valorie> gets you right to the correct control module (KCM)
<migisq> valorie: Oh thank you!
<valorie> yes, I hate it when it locks too soon
<valorie> I don't mind it after an hour or so
<migisq> yeah but at 5min it is swearwordin' annoying
<CrypticGator> HOw can up upgrade the kernall to 4.4.4 ?
<CrypticGator> Mind you, I_can't login
<migisq> CrypticGator: oi desolé
<migisq> I go install the lowlatency kernel
<migisq> what was that called the apt'able package
<migisq> oh well.. I'll find it
<CrypticGator> :/ I hope I_dno't break this computer as well. I need to get work done
<jubo2> was "linux-lowlatency"
<robotdevil1> Does anyone on 14.04 and have an android. Can someone plz look and see if you get really weird folders when using MOST RECENT DEVICE from the system tray in the panel. If I open folder this way I get all kind of crazy folders that appear to be on my phone. If just navigate through dolphin all is good.
<robotdevil1> man is mtp stupid
#kubuntu 2016-03-18
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: mtp causes havoc even in windows
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: I only did dolphin navigation, and it's all good, when it works
<misc--> is it just me or is nobody typing anything to the channel?
<dax> nobody is typing anything to the channel.
<misc--> oh amazing... I'm on like four different busy channels and nobody is typing (new irc client I'm using.. what a coincidence)
<dax> irc is usually quiet around this time. it's getting late in the US and is early in the EU
<misc--> ah right, I see
<amishrobots> \help
<Guest21380> asd
<soee_> you can type! :)
<ghostknife> I want to remove the clock from my login and lock screen on Kubuntu 15.10. Any advice on how to do this?
<hateball> ghostknife: are you using the default sddm theme?
<ghostknife> hateball: yes i am
<hateball> ghostknife: there's no gui way to disable the clock or edit elements of the theme afaik
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hazamonzo> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi hazamonzo
<ghostknife> hateball: is it something I can do manually. I'm comfortable tweaking/hacking things if I kind of know what to look for
<hateball> ghostknife: well it's all found under /etc/sddm
<hateball> ghostknife: themes themselves are in /usr/share/sddm
<ghostknife> hateball: wow thanks. these theme files are pretty neat. my first run in with QML :)
<hateball> there's a "Clock.qml" but I dunno where it's confed to use it
<hateball> it's deep in /usr/lib
<ghostknife> ok, thanks for the hint.
<hateball> (IRCing from non plasma 5 machine, hence no copy-paste path)
<ghostknife> I also don't immediately see where it's included in the breeze theme. but this seems like an exciting adventure. at face value these QML themes seem pretty flexible/powerful.
<BluesKaj> I've tried installing several themes with the add on installer and out of 5 or so that appeared to install only 2 showed up in the list
<ghostknife> hateball: i found that the lockscreen is configured in a separate file: /usr/share/plasma/look-and-feel/org.kde.breeze.desktop/contents/lockscreen/LockScreen.qml
<Grano> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Grano
<Grano> how do i enable vsync in Kubuntu, im using skylakes iGPU
<hateball> Grano: on 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<Grano> 15.10
<Grano> updated my kernel to 4.4.5
<hateball> Grano: alt+space, search for compositing
<hateball> should have a prevent tearing option
<BluesKaj> Grano, system settings>display&monitor>compositor, "tearing prevention"
<hateball> iirc there are bugs with intel + vsync tho
<hateball> might have been patched now, I dunno
<Grano> currently im using the option "Only when cheap"
<Grano> is full screen repaint enough to prevent tearing in videos?
<Grano> because re-use screen content is not usable
<hateball> I find full screen repaint to be the only reliable option
<hateball> since I use nvidia blob on my primary device I use its global vsync features and disable kwins
<hateball> but I do recall full screen repaint being alright
<Grano> doesnt work for me though
<hateball> Grano: oh and tick the... kill effects for fullscreen windows
<Grano> and full creen repaint makes my system laggy to the point where its not usable
<Grano> hateball: suspend compositor for full screen windows?
<Grano> hmm seems like no option works reliable for me
<Grano> i guess ill have to get a dedicated gpu
<Grano> or wait for never drivers
<hateball> Grano: should be newer mesa etc in 16.04 I guess, skylake is pretty new after all
<Grano> can i just upgrade to testing from my version?
<hateball> Grano: yes, at your own risk of course
<hateball> Grano: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Grano> dont worry i have all my imporant files backed up
<Grano> thanks for the help
<hateball> :)
<Girts> Hello all. I wonder could anyone tell me if I am wasting time trying to get a decent screen size on SiS 671 adapter
<BluesKaj> Girts, graphics?
<Smurphy> Girts: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<BluesKaj> ok , Smurphy found it for you Girts...BBL errands to do
<Girts> yes, graphics. its been 2 days and many distros, noone has sis support it seems
<Girts> thank you for your response
<frank___> Can't install Kubuntu on my PC. Either boot from DVD hangs quite quickly or (sometimes) after installation(!!!) at reboot. Tried several times without success. I have no idea what to do first to bypass this. Any suggestions what to check or do first?
<Smurphy> Fritigern: Yep - you need to provide more details, and eventually what happens when it hangs -> Screen output.
<Girts> thanks and wish me luck with linux mint
<Smurphy> :}
<BluesKaj> he'll be back :-)
<Smurphy> yep.
<Fritigern> Smurphy: Case of mistaken identity?
<olavgg>  /msg NickServ identify 399gvung
<olavgg> test
<olavgg> wtf
<olavgg> seriously... that little whitespace, and everyone sees my password :P
<pps> yoo... don't kill me for asking, looks like KDE just won't work at all on ubuntu (or ubuntu cannot handle it at all)
<pps> what can I do to get KDE in ubuntu?
<pps> xubuntu works fine, but apt-get kubuntu-desktop fails miserably making my install broken. I use latest ubuntu 15 clean install
<kpawlowski> Hi, where can I download 16.04 beta image?
<kpawlowski> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ are these images ok?
<dax> kpawlowski: yes
<dax> (as in: that's where you should be downloading 16.04 from right now, no idea if it's "okay" as in working or not :P)
<kpawlowski> thank ;)
<Jagrophess> has anyone here fixed issues with their wifi dropping? Mine's horrible ive tried everything
<Smurphy> olavgg: lol ... :}
<lordievader> olavgg: That is why it is wise to query nickserv before identifying.
<davidrnewman> anyone else lost all sound output after this morning's wily-update?
<davidrnewman> the alsa update has made the sound cards only accessible to root, even though I'm in the audio group.
<mparillo> davidrnewman: I just updated and will test (unfortunately on Xenial).
<mparillo> Works for me. Sorry I do not have any wily partitions left.
<Swipe-> davidrnewman; sound working ok for me after updating
<sick_rimmit> Party news
<sick_rimmit> http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-part-2/
<davidrnewman> it looks like the udev update has broken sound, and once again made my Canon scanner inaccessible.
<Katie> can I install kubuntu on my 2008 macbook 4,1?
<katie> can I install kubuntu on my 2008 macbook 4,1
<insidious> lol
<insidious> why would you want to do that?
<insidious> Yes its poss to do so.
<katie> OS X is driving me crazy and I wanted to see what my options are
<insidious> I had windows 7 on mackbook 4,1
<insidious> and 10
<insidious> so i dont see why not?
<insidious> katie
<insidious> persoanlly
<insidious> if i were you.
<insidious> I would install xubuntu.
<katie> I am a regular linux user and us a vm to run linux on my windows computer, but I have this old macbook and thought it might be a good linux computer
<katie> why xubuntu?
<insidious> because its lighter.
<katie> how so?
<insidious> i forget what the graphics cards on the 4,1
<insidious> gpu is poor i reckon
<katie> touche
<bprompt> katie:   if you want light, Lubuntu is the lightest of the Ubuntu flavors though
<insidious> ^
<insidious> xubuntu is just nicer
<insidious> imp
<insidious> imo
<insidious> :P
<katie> what makes kubuntu so heavy?
<insidious> its not that.
<bprompt> well, kubuntu is nicer too =)
<insidious> it loves gpu
<bprompt> so it's Unity, it's a matter of choices though =)
<insidious> brompt im using kubuntu on laptop :P
<bprompt> so am I =)
<insidious> I just dont think with her gpu card
<insidious> it would beifit her
<katie> good point
<bprompt> though I don't run Kwin, I run lxde, but kde apps
<insidious> benifit.
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: My macbook 3,1 handled kde4 so I think the 4,1 can handle Kubuntu fine
<insidious> telegram: with plasma?
<bprompt> yeah, I'd think so too, if it can handled macOSX, kubuntu shouldn't be such a biggie either
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Yep
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Plasma 5 has gotten better
<katie> I mean the only reason why I was thinking kubuntu was because I liked the environment. I'm open to anything though
<insidious> if you can run kde
<insidious> then do so.
<katie> how do I find out if I can
<insidious> katie:
<insidious> He made a good point.
<insidious> your running mac osz
<insidious> osx  so it should be fine
<insidious> :P
<insidious> I just know the ram etc is limited.
<bprompt> katie:   hardaware specs :), how much ram? what type, ddr1, ddr2? what cpu speed?  what hdd type?   what speed, how many RPMs?
<insidious> and if i had it i would use xubuntu or lxubuntu
<insidious> brompt: the max is 4
<insidious> ddr 2
<insidious> dual core
<bprompt> 4gbs ddr2 is fine for kubuntu 14.04
<bprompt> dunno on 16.04
<insidious> if you just a typical user browsing and few apps it will be fine.
<katie> well I'm a computer engineering student so I code a lot
<insidious> linux itself will run 10 times better then osx
<insidious> :P
<bprompt> katie:   you won't be running VMs with those 4gbs though, but will work for everything else
<insidious> ^
<katie> yea I don't plan on running an VMs with it
<insidious> im only using about 1.7 gbs out of 32gb
<insidious> lol
<insidious> with two vms running.
<insidious> :3
<bprompt> somehow, I think that number is inaccurate, unless you're running kubuntu 9.04 =)
<insidious> it was not accurate.
<insidious> about "  roughly a guess.
<katie> I have 4GB of RAM, ddr2, 2.4 GHz speed
<bprompt> katie:  looks good
<katie> yea I got it for a steal on ebay lol
<katie> so I think I should be good with Kubuntu? Or should I go with X or L ubuntu?
<bprompt> you mean, you stole it from ebay?  well, watch out two guys in black wearing long-brimmed hats knocking at your door at 11pm
<insidious> bprompt: according to htop 1985mbs
<leumas_> katie: try out Kubuntu as live CD (on USB stick) and check out how it runs
<insidious> keep in mind it will be a bit slower booting etc running off usb.
<katie> so download it on to a USB, then get to the boot menu and run it from there before I wipe my hardrive?
<insidious> yes
<bprompt> katie:    xubuntu is just ligher than kubuntu, and Lubuntu is ligher than xubuntu, what's the difference? usually fancy features
<insidious> i would be more concerned about the gpu
<leumas_> yea, if you are fine with its performance in that mode then you should be fine when you install it
<insidious> Because it will run don't always make it the best solution.
<insidious> :P
<insidious> Its a machine from 2008.
<insidious> typically ubuntu is good on detecting old hardware etc.
<insidious> so i don't think you will have much trouble.
<katie> ok awesome. Thanks for the help and it is much appreciated!
<insidious> katie:
<insidious> based on forums etc
<insidious> people had no issues.
<insidious> from what little i researched.
<insidious> i havent played with thos machines in time.
<insidious> kde is great machine but i used kde itself with older hardware and had issues with the gpu
<insidious> fuzzyness , lines etc
<bprompt> katie:    the driver base for the ubuntu flavors installations is pretty good, that chances are, it will pick up everything your machine has
<insidious> but that was using other linux flavors
<insidious> ie  debian and fedora
<insidious> like he said ubuntu is good with detection.
<katie> so stick with ubuntu?
<leumas> Hi all, am having issues pairing my Nexus 5 with my system via KDE connect
<bprompt> I think debian doesn't include certain drivers due to licensing issues, they can, but they don't
<insidious> not to mention the package manager
<insidious> is horrid
<bprompt> well, depends, if you run kde, you can just run kde package manager =)
<insidious> yea
<bprompt> leumas:    haven't done much bluetooth myself in kde
<leumas> bprompt: Kde connect works with wifi
<bprompt> leumas:   but I simply plug in the mobile device by usb cable, and that works as MTP device or usb storage :)
<insidious> :P
<bprompt> leumas:   so, you're making kde connect to work as "wifi access point" to the Nexus tablet then?  hmm haven't used kde connect myself though
<leumas> yea that works but i want to be far from the phone and see notifications on my laptop
<Scunizi> leumas: from my past experiance (been a while) you need the latest kde connect on your machine.  Typically from a ppa.
<leumas> bprompt: yea, i have installed the ppa on my repository list and updated
<bprompt> leumas:   that simply means you need to get a 50ft cable :), maybe not =)
<leumas> Alright, thanks :)
<insidious> lol 50ft cable
#kubuntu 2016-03-19
<markc> how can I fix the "The repository is insufficiently signed by key" problem?
<Unit193> markc: If it's a PPA, it's just a warning not an error.
<markc> Unit193: I've read a few buf reports about but no where have I seen a clear guide on how to get the right signed keys
<Unit193> markc: Can you pastebin it?
<markc> Unit193: right, I just commented out all my ppa's and it looks like the google-talk plugin was the main culprit, now my packages have updated
<Unit193> Ah yeah that repo... That's one that is actually erroring out.  Others should just be warnings, though check the messages to be sure.
<Unit193> https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/Apt/Sha1Removal see here.
<markc> Unit193: thanks for the link, yes, the google-talk plugin was the show stopper
<Unit193> markc: FWIW, it'll exit with err1, but everything else will actually update.
<Unit193> And, good you got it solved!  That repo should be fixed soon™
<brad_> #ru
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ake_> Hey. Anyone know how to fix fonts on gtk apps on kubuntu 15.10? I use font scaling 120dpi, oxygen-sans sans-book. But fonts in gtk apps are bold or wrong font?
<ake_> Eclipse using gtk2 reports the correct system font but renders something else. When overriding manually with the correct font it looks alright
<ake_> .fonts.conf looks alright with same hinting
<ake_> It might be using the Sans font
<ake_> solved it! remove the Sans-Book part in the two places in in .gtkrc-2.0
<markslaw> is there a way to reinstall the O/S without losing all my data?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<darinmiller> markslaw: do you know how or if your drive was partitioned?
<markslaw> how do i find out? it's been a while since I installed it
<markslaw> the issue is that when I try to upgrade certain packages, I get an error message.
<markslaw> When I look in Muon Package manager, I find that certain files, like linux-image-generic are "broken"
<darinmiller> Launch KDE partition manager and select the drive where Kubuntu is installed.
<markslaw> This is the only indication I have that something is amiss.
<markslaw> Is this why I can't upgrade packages?
<markslaw> How can I correct this?
<BluesKaj> markslaw, any ppas in your sources?
<markslaw> what's a ppa?
<BluesKaj> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<BluesKaj> probly not if you have to ask
<markslaw> no. no ppas
<BluesKaj> markslaw, also we have to ask if you've updated and upgraded your packages in the package manager?
<darinmiller> markslaw: did you try: sudo apt-get -f install
<markslaw> what does -f install do?
<BluesKaj> fixes
<darinmiller> markslaw it attempt to fix broken packages
<markslaw> just tried it. it returned a bunch of error messages
<markslaw> part of one of the error messages was "failed to write (No space left on device) and this is a 2 TB drive with better than 75% free space!
<darinmiller> oh!
<darinmiller> markslaw run this: sudo apt-get autoremove
<darinmiller> markslaw you may need to run it mulitple times.  Keep running it until nothing is removed.
<darinmiller> markslaw reboot then run: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<darinmiller> markslaw I assume you have a boot partition that filled up (happens after several kernel updates)
<darinmiller> markslaw run df -l
<darinmiller> This will list your patitions and the space remaining.
<markslaw> so right. /def/sda1 mounted on /boot is full. what do i do now?
<markslaw> make that dev/sda1
<darinmiller> markslaw just run sudo apt-get autoremove
<markslaw> just did it. no dice. same error messages. sounds like brute force is required.
<markslaw> can i upload a screen shot here?
<darinmiller> markslaw from the command line, cd into /boot
<markslaw> okay. i'm there
<BluesKaj> maybe it's a UEFI boot problem
<darinmiller> markslaw sry had to step away, back now.
<darinmiller> do a directory listing: ls -al
<markslaw> i'm back.
<darinmiller> markslaw your drive is so full, the std cleanup commands fail
<darinmiller> run ls -al
<markslaw> okay, fine. now what?
<klassik> hi
<darinmiller> markslaw find the oldest file that benins with iniitrd
<markslaw> entering ls iniitrd* returns nothing
<darinmiller> markslaw  dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<darinmiller> markslaw sry mistyped: ls iniitrd*
<markslaw> okay. i found a bunch of linux-image files. now what?
<darinmiller> markslaw review this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<darinmiller> markslaw scroll down to the sectoin where it mentions sudo apt-get purge linux-image-x.x.x.x-generic
<darinmiller> markslaw you will need to run the at-get purge command on an older versoin of your kernel.  Then, the auto-remove command should  work.
<darinmiller> markslaw I just discovered that autoremove fails when updates are queued but drive is out of space.  The purge command will create the space but you will need to complete the updates before proceeding with the autoremove.  I recommend manually purging at least 2 of the older kernel manaully.
<jubo2> fi.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<jubo2> 'sudo apt update' hangs on it
<jubo2> and 'sudo apt upgrade' says that some vital core packages "cannot be verified"
<jubo2> recommends pressin "n"
<jubo2> I totally don't want a sploited udev or any other stuff
<markslaw_> i'm back
<markslaw_> not a lot of help with that symantec move. it didn't remove some stuff.
<markslaw> okay, i'm back. problem sloved
<markslaw> turns out that the solution was to mark the broken packages for removal in Muon Package Manager and apply. After that, everything normalized.
<DarinMiller> markslaw Good to hear.
<DarinMiller> markslaw how about the space in your boot partition (df -l)
<markslaw> let me check
<markslaw> how do i do that again?
<markslaw> never mind. df reports 96% use of /boot
<DarinMiller> now try the sudo apt-get autoremove
<markslaw> how can i make more space in that partition?
<DarinMiller> You can increase the partition size by booting to USB and moving/resizing partitions but it it very slow (hours if you don't have SSD drives).
<markslaw> i just ran apt-get autoremove but no additional space was freed up.
<markslaw> am i going to have to go through this again in june when kubuntu is upgraded?
<DarinMiller> The upgrade will flush this directory, but I may need some room to write before it flushes.  Use Moun to manually select older versions of the kernel for removal.
<DarinMiller> ensure not to remove the current kernel version. what is your current version of the keneral ( uname -a )
<markslaw> 4.2.0-21-generic
<genii> If you have some other larger partition, you can copy the /boot contents there and bind mount. I sometimes have to this with /var/cache/apt/archives because the /var on my SSD sometimes runs out of room
<genii> It works to at least get stuff installed/deinstalled until you resize stuff
<markslaw> am i safe deleting linux-image 4.2.0-19-generic and others beside the current 4.2.0-21 ?
<DarinMiller> markslaw yes, deleting all but the current kernel is safe
<DarinMiller> list all installed kernel: dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{print $2}'
<DarinMiller> remove one at time via command line: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-x.x.x-xx-generic
<DarinMiller> replace the x.x.x-xx with an older kenel version.
<markslaw> here goes...
<markslaw> great! that brought the partition down to 36% usage
<DarinMiller> excellent!
<DarinMiller> how many kernels are left: dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{print $2}'
<markslaw> i'm still showing previous kernel versions, 3.19.0-15 and so on. i'm guessing I can remove these as well?
<DarinMiller> my boot partition show 3% used but my boot partition is 300mb
<DarinMiller> yes, continue removing the old ones
<DarinMiller> when done, update grub: sudo update-grub2
<markslaw> why update grub?
<genii> After all the old kernels are removed, if there is still other kernel-related packages like headers, linux-image-extra, and so on, it should prompt you to run apt with autoremove
<markslaw> okay, i'm back. just rebooted. tell me again, why did i update grub?
<DarinMiller> Do you dual boot or does the grub menu show up when you reboot?
<DarinMiller> If not, no need to worry about updating grub.  Grub retains a list of installed kernel and allows you to select older kernels for booting.  Updating grub ensure you do not try to reboot to kernel that no longer exist on your PC.
<markslaw> i don't dual boot. why in the world would i want something like windoze on my computer? I've just successfully weaned my wife off of it.
<DarinMiller> :) Dual or multi booting is not just window/linux installs. You can install other version of Linux and manage via grub :)
<markslaw> i see the sense, though. since i had other, older kernels on the machine, it just makes sense to avoid booting to them. thanks a bunch.
<DarinMiller> You're welcome.
<Canon> Hello ... Installed kubuntu with all the downloads and updates... Now I am not able to install any deb files that I would want for later use ... any ideas why
<genii> Canon: Please explain "not able to install any deb files ... for later use"
<Canon> well I have installed kubuntu 14.04 and updated and downloaded all third party drivers... When I go to install at this point teamviewer It failes every time....
<genii> Canon: Please pastebin the output when you try: sudo dpkg -i teamviewer.deb     ( where teamviewer.deb is the name of the file you got from http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/ )
<egonsen> hi. i cannot login with kdm. after entering my password, the loin screen disappears for one second and shows up againn. are there any log files i can check?
<hydrogen> How do I change the sound output device for firefox?
<hydrogen> everything I'm finding on the google is 5 years old
<jubo2> security.ubuntu.com is hanging when accessed with IPv6
<jubo2> That or my operator hates me more than usual
<jubo2> The operator freezes my ssh
<jubo2> unless I'm running tmux in it
<jubo2> They said they looked and found no faults in their system
<jubo2> dohh..
<DarinMiller>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER DarinMiller_ nzgfxszcnnzw
<Unit193> DarinMiller: Did you know you can just use /msg nickserv group ?
<DarinMiller> No, I am fairly new to IRC.  what does the grouping function do?
<Unit193> It just groups the nick to your current account rather than creating a whole new account.  It certainly has advantages.
<DarinMiller_> I must replace my dang modem, it keeps dropping connection which plays havoc with the IRC identity stuff.
<DarinMiller_> Unit193 what is the purpose of the group option?  I see it listed here, http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/m-commands.html but I am not sure why it would be useful.
<Unit193> DarinMiller_: As opposed to registering a new nick, it's helpful for having a fallback nick in case you reconnect before your former connection times out.  In your case, your automatic identification is tied to the nick you're currently using, if you group that you'll still be identified.
<DarinMiller_> If I configure Konversation with multiple nicknames, does it perform the group command upon connection? Or is that a manual command required every time I log in?
<Unit193> DarinMiller: That's a one time thing, just like registration.
<DarinMiller> OK, thx
<jubo2> The 16.04 install is not getting through 'sudo apt update'
<jubo2> but I guess that's totally understandable
<genii> jubo2: "weak keys" ?
<jubo2> Not being released yet and everything
<jubo2> genii: Why should I have weak keys. I want 4k GPG keys
<jubo2> David Cameron can have funtime trying to tell the GCHQ to get the encryption undone
<genii> jubo, no I mean this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15429441/
<jubo2> mmm... this cold spanish tortilla with balsamic vinegar is good
<jubo2> no..
<jubo2> just Finnish mirrors of repos of next month's release not working
<jubo2> no reason why that shouldn't happen
<genii> Revert them to the main repos then
<jubo2> I'll sleep on it... If it still gone tomrrow and day after that I get worried
#kubuntu 2016-03-20
<markc> I'm on xenial, is there a theme package to make libreoffice fit in with a hidpi plasma desktop?
<DarinMiller> markc I am on xenial also and have a 15.6" 4K display; libre office looks very nice using default settings.
<markc> DarinMiller: not here on a 1800p display, text is way too small and the gtk widgets are horrible.
<DarinMiller> markc By chance are you running dual monitor with mixed dpi?  Dpi per display won't be fixed until wayland is fully functional.
<markc> DarinMiller: I'm hooked up to a TV part time but mostly a single monitor. My fonts DPI is 228.
<DarinMiller> markc I force my font dpi to 168 or 192.
<markc> DarinMiller: firefox is mostly okay but if I go to 244 dpi then it seems to jump up to 3 times oversive instead of double size, which is bearable
<DarinMiller> markc hmmm.  Even on my not so hidpi 24in monitor, everything looks good there too.
<markc> DarinMiller: you must have 20/20 vision :)
<DarinMiller> markc :) used too, but its fading slowly....
<markc> DarinMiller: what theme packages do you have for gtk apps?
<markc> I've got gtk3-engines-breeze on board and I think LO5 is gtk3 compat
<DarinMiller> markc on the hidpi laptop, I use Breeze for both GTK2/3.  On my desktop, I am using the "default" theme for gtk3/oxygen for gtk2.  I installed xenail on my desktop before the new and improve breeze gtk themes were finished and I have not changed them to breeze.
<DarinMiller> markc I think you are correct, LO5 is gtk3 compliant.
<markc> DarinMiller argh! I didn't have libreoffice-kde installed... whew, that did the trick :)
<DarinMiller> markc good to know ... chekcing if it that's part of the default on the daily install...
<DarinMiller> As of Friday, lo-kde is auto included in the xenial daily iso.
<markc> DarinMiller: I've been battling with xenial since about 15.11, goodness knows what state my desktop really is in, looking forward to a fresh install in a month
<markc> DarinMiller: actually I did reinstall one alpha because it was too messed up to fix... brtfs is wonderful for that kind of thing
<DarinMiller> markc I am using the xenial landing ppa on multiple machines and it's working very nice.  One machine is dedicated to all testing all PPA's and those even fix the telepathy google account issue.  But I don't recmmend the testing PPA for a stable daily driver.
<markc> DarinMiller: I could never figure out the right ppa to use so now I just stick to *-backports and *-proposed
<DarinMiller> backport does not apply to xenial since it is pre -release.   If you are adventerous enough to endure xenail alpha, I recommend the xenial landing PPA: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa-landing
<DarinMiller> The complete list of Kubuntu PPA's can be found here, but some of them are purely for testing so be prepared with ppa-purge installed ahead of time if you attempt any other PPA's: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<markc> DarinMiller: thank you. Hmm, NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<DarinMiller> markc Yes, some key changes are in progress across the repositories.  Known issue, assumed to be safe :)
<markc> DarinMiller: I was going to say, maybe it's caught up in the weak rsa key business
<markc> DarinMiller: updates... is therefore disabled by default... I'll comment out that line and wait a few days until the keys thing is sorted out
<DarinMiller> markc: good plan
<QualityAddict> Wow! Thank you! I've tried Kubuntu 15.4/10 and always end up with a crashing Plasma.  Tried again tonight and so far no crashes!
<QualityAddict> I'm happy as all hell!
<eva> o<
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bunt> I rent a VPS and must install MT4 to kubuntu. There is manual for install MT4 to Ubuntu. Is there a difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<fionda08> ciao a tutti
<fionda08> dopo 7 anni di Ubuntu  , la prima volta su kde
<Draggin> Good afternoon. I've been struggling for two days with an issue on a Kubuntu 15.10 machine. At first, after the installation, the machine wouldn't start up properly and would essentially "boot into sleep mode", if that makes sense. I figured it might be an ACPI issue (old computer), so I added the acpi=off switch to the linux startup command, which sorted that issue. But since then, rebooting and powering down are an issue
<Draggin> I've found other switches to add to the GRUB startup commands, one of which has allowed it to reboot (acpi=noirq), but thus far, nothing I've done can get it to shut down properly (including sudo shutdown -h now / sudo shutdown -P now). Any advice? Where else do I look?
<DarinMiller> Draggin I can't think of anything except to review the dmesg file and google issues reported there-in
<Draggin> DarinMiller: What should I look for in dmesg though? I've scanned it as part of my initial troubleshooting on this machine, and it's a terribly long file :D
<DarinMiller> Draggin yesterday I "fixed" an issue that turned out to be BIOS related and was affecting my shutdow and sleep.
<Draggin> DarinMiller: I'm kind of worried about it being BIOS related. I actually think there's a pretty good chance that it is. That's how I initially thought of the ACPI issue - was an error message reporting that there's an issue in the BIOS, that some or other timer wasn't connected to ACPI or something along those lines
<DarinMiller> Draggin possibly some hw component that won't initialize or respond.  On my laptop, I was had mouse that would prevent booting until I updated to the latest kernel.  But given you have old hw, I doubt new kernel would address your issue.
<Draggin> What was the issue that you were experiencing? And how did you "fix" it, DarinMiller?
<Draggin> Kernel upgrade was the first thing I tried. Didn't solve any issues whatsoever. Computer was unresponsive.
<DarinMiller> Draggin I downloaded the lasted BIOS update from Dell and that "fixed" my hardware init issues.
<mrs_elena> 123
<Draggin> Hmmm... Wonder if I shouldn't just do that... Could potentially save me hours... However - I've never flashed a BIOS from Linux. What tools do I need? Perhaps I should see if I can even find updated BIOS software first...
<DarinMiller> Draggin only newer BIOS' from a limited number of manufactures support Linux BIOS updates.  My desktop (ASUS) supports direct dl to usb drive. For may laptop, I had to boot windows as Dell only supports a limited number of Linux BIOS updates.
<Draggin> I think I'm going to be out of luck...
<Draggin> This is an extremely obscure machine. A Sansui Style Note M54SE. Pretty old too. Would guess at least 8-9 years old
<DarinMiller> In the past i have booted HW to a window install/repair CD and updated the BIOS from the repair command line. But, that has not worked for a couple of years.
<Draggin> DarinMiller: I think it might all be more effort than it's worth. No guarantee that it will even fix my actual problem
<dotblank> Whoa, installing asciidoc wanted to pull over !Gb in packages
<dotblank> 1*
<eehed> ф
<eehed> How to change domain(my ip)?
<eehed> 1
<soee_> ?
<soee_> ask your provider if you have static IP or retard router for dynamic IP
<eehed> No. Some guys don't have IP in domain section
<eehed> e.g. em: unaffiliated/emma (em)
<eehed> or Exagone313: elou.world (http://elou.world)
<D-rex> trying to update, getting error: This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided
<D-rex> but it never asks for password
<darrell_> hi everybody
<soee> hiho
<darrell_> are this the place where I can talk with kubuntu devs?
<soee> you need help or want to help ? :)
<darrell_> not exactly
<soee> this is support channel
<darrell_> ah
<soee> #kubuntu-devel is where devs are
<darrell_> Is there in kubuntu something similar to Ubuntu MATE's forum category of developent discussion: A place to discus development related matters.
<darrell_> ?
<darrell_> https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/development-discussion
<soee> well Kubuntu just packaging KDE softwere for Ubuntu
<soee> if you want to talk about Plasma, Applications or Frameworks than they are KDE projects
<soee> https://forum.kde.org/
<darrell_> thank you
<telegram> <Valoriez>: D-rex, look in your task-bar. Perhaps the permission window is hiding behind another window
<D-rex> telegram: I checked earlier it definetley isnt, as soon as I click the update button the error pops up
<quade_> anyone online
<quade_> hello
<D-rex> hi
<quade_> hi
<quade_> I am using lubuntu
<quade_> wondered if there was a way to run part of kde
<quade_> with openbox
<quade_> low resource desktop
<quade_> thinking of adding all of kde ontop of openbox
<quade_> as a session option
<quade_> might be too extreme to try to build that on openbox
<quade_> do you think it is possible
<D-rex> anythings possible if you just believe
<D-rex> haha
<quade_> kwin is not high resource, but wondering if some resources could be shaved
<D-rex> not sure man honestly
<quade_> ah
<quade_> thought i would ask
<D-rex> just hang around omsone else might know
<quade_> ah
<quade_> yeah liked kde
<quade_> just killed my cpu cycles
<D-rex> go to their channel and ask
<quade_> so I went to wm
<quade_> what
<D-rex> the kde channel
<quade_> channel #kubuntu
<quade_> ah
<quade_> ok
<D-rex> #kde
<D-rex> telegram: this is screencast of error https://media.giphy.com/media/l2R0d5hIyGYT2ms48/giphy.gif
<asadf> hi
<asadf> When using testdisk is it writing sectors?
<Bergie_> working?
<Bergie_> anyone here that can help with fixing my graphics?
<Bergie_> hi, I need help with my graphics.
<doggypops> yesy
<doggypops> hi
<insidious> Anyone know how to auto hide the menu bar or disable it?
<insidious> Running the latest version of "Kubuntu"
<insidious> Does anyone know?
<insidious> nvm
<insidious> got it
<Novell> Hey, anyone else experience b0rkage in 16.04 ? Getting undefined symbol _ZN8KWayland6Server29ServerSideDecorationInterface16staticMetaObjectE when trying to start kwin
<telegram> <lordievader>: Sounds a bit like you are starting the wayland Version of kwin.
<valorie> Novell: try asking in #plasma about that error message
<Novell> valorie: I was thinking something is wrong with the build (for kubuntu)
<Novell> and a kubuntu specific problem
<valorie> I've not seen that error message mentioned by anyone else.....
<valorie> but of course 16.04 is only in beta, so not actually supported here in this chan
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I had kwin die on me but I applied some updates and rebooted to it working
#kubuntu 2017-03-13
<IrcsomeBot> VitorLeSantos was removed by: VitorLeSantos
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> I have 4 partitions on my windows pc 💻 now I have to install Kubuntu 16.10 on only c drive without losing data in others partitions
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> Can any one help me !!!
<sintre> you could shrink c partition , leaving unallocated space , and use that to install
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> Yah i have made a size of 40gb as unallocated space but during installation in not able to see that free space
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rBiU4CaP/file_2195.jpg No 40gb free space displayed
<sintre> get t live enviroment
<sintre> to live envirmoent and use  kde partition manager to check if its there
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> No I could not find it
<sintre> use the guided  setup should use unallocated space
<sintre> that looks like manual set up of partitions
<sintre> a option a couple clicks backwards
<sintre> afterwards you can take some of that space btw
<sintre> sda4 435 gb lol
<sintre> and use it for another install or storage partition
<sintre> also keep in mind kubuntu will instal a bootloader that will give you the option of booting it or windows
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> i may lose data !!!!😕
<sintre> well not sure what to say to you , but if your using unallocated space that data is already gone
<sintre> you need to shrink something
<sintre> you got plenty of space there
<sintre> dont tell me you have 400 gigs of mp3's
<sintre> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> 😂
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> im a mechanical engineer
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> so it is filled with alla my design data
<sintre> well back that up to external if you NEED kubuntu then
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> @SHIVA GOPI, so it is filled with all my design data
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> hmm
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> okay
<sintre> aint gonna mess with this then to much more , i dont want to be responsible for you losing your stuff
<sintre> but BACK it all up then you wont have to worry
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> 👌😊👍
<ryzen3> hello
<ryzen3> linux noob looking for help for a sec
<sintre> what do you need help with
<bschindler> Hi, since this morning, I'm getting a VFS: unable to mount root fs error on my kubuntu lts installation. I just booted using a usb drive and the partition still seems intact. Is there anything I could check to find out what went wrong?
<hateball> bschindler: did you run fsck when you livebooted?
<bschindler> hateball: when booted from usb?
<hateball> bschindler: yes
<bschindler> no,  I didnät
<hateball> run fsck against your hdd/ssd partitions, make sure they are 100% alright
<hateball> bschindler: and if that checks out, run "sudo blkid" and make sure your partitions UUID correspond with the entries in /etc/fstab
<hateball> that's off the top of my head, things to test
<bschindler> hateball: both looks fine. fsck ran through (was basically instant) and UUID matches
<bschindler> lemme try to reboot
<bschindler> and grub menu uuid (kernel command line) also looks good
<bschindler> still unable to bood
<hateball> bschindler: is it some exotic setup with encryption and stuff?
<hateball> or just a simple single boot with ext*
<bschindler> hateball: simple ext4
<user|63124> Hello dear friends
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<manijha> valorie: Hello
<bschindler> Hi - so it seems an update to the kernel was messed up  in my ubuntu LTS. I am still able to boot 4.4.0-65, but 4.4.0-66 fails to boot because the initrd image is missing (and may be more is wrong, I don't know). Is there a way to completely reinstall that kernel to make sure the config is good?
<lordievader> bschindler: Why not recreate the initrd with 'sudo update-initrd'?
<lordievader> !info update-initrd
<ubottu> Package update-initrd does not exist in yakkety
<lordievader> (Or at least I thought the util was called that way)
<bschindler> lordievader: I did that, but the machine won't boot nonetheless. May be the nvidia-driver needs updating as well
<bschindler> but it at least does not crash with a VFS unable to mount root erro
<bschindler> this is why I'd liked to completely reinstall that kernel so that the full update script gets executed
<lordievader> Are you dropped to a shell or does it panic?
<bschindler> blank screen
<lordievader> No way of mounting the root manually?
<bschindler> with recovery mode probably. But that won't give me a log with the problem
<bschindler> I can boot the 65 kernel, so I'm able to boot the machine which is a start
<bschindler> damn, have to go to a meeting
<lordievader> Well, what I am trying to say is, usually you get some kind of a limited shell to find out what the problem is. E.g. answer the question why it cannot find the root fs.
<lordievader> bschindler: ^
<ng_007> Hello everybody. Does exists equalivent of KDEConnect packet for linux mint cinnamon?
<hateball> ng_007: you should be able to run kdeconnect fine regardless of DE
<Simonious> I've got a pile of files named one_two<other stuff not to be changed> and I want them named OneTwo<not to be changed> - been fidding with mv and rename, but no luck so far, I know there is a regx way to do this, what is it?
<EllaKappa> Hello. I need to ask you how to fix my Programe Software center. I think it is called Muon. It used to be Muon. The problem is Muon doesn't give any software
<hateball> EllaKappa: is it a fresh install?
<hateball> EllaKappa: at any rate, make sure you're fully updated with "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<EllaKappa> well not really. I think I have a stable release 16.04
<EllaKappa> I used "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<EllaKappa> I'll try your command lines hateball cause it's a little different
<hateball> hmmm, then I dont know what could be broken with Discover
<hateball> EllaKappa: well it shouldnt really matter, but sure
<hateball> And I have to leave now, so hopefully someone else will be able to help you if updating and rebooting doesnt magically fix it
<EllaKappa> OK. Thank you
<IrcsomeBot> SHIVA GOPI was removed by: SHIVA GOPI
<EllaKappa> I love my Kubuntu. It needs to work. I really need it to work. I need Muon to show me software I can install
<momken_> EllaKappa: In my kubuntu 16.04 there is no muon, although you can install it with "sudo apt install muon"
<momken_> But I don't recommend you to use it. The best way is using command line, e.g. apt, aptitude or apt-cache
<EllaKappa> I think it's Software Center then
<momken_> EllaKappa:  If you want a beautiful GUI app you can also try AppGrid which is proprietary
<momken_> Instructions in this page work well for automatic download/install/update of AppGrid: http://linuxdaddy.com/blog/install-appgrid-on-ubuntu/
<EllaKappa> OK momken_ I'll try it. thank you
<lordievader> EllaKappa: Is the package 'muon' installed? Else it might be the Ubuntu Software Center.
<momken_> lordievader: It is not installed by defualt. I have never used muon either
<momken_> In Kubuntu 16.04, the app "discover" is default Software Center
<EllaKappa> lordievader I have Ubuntu Software Center. But I would like to use Kubuntu's Software Center. I used to have it functional. Now it just opens but shows no software to download at all
<momken_> Ubuntu Software Center is deprecated as long as I know and Ubuntu uses Gnome Software Center itself
<EllaKappa> I can open it but doesn't show me any software to download. It's empty
<momken_> EllaKappa: As I said the default Kubuntu's software center now is named discover
<lordievader> Seems my info is outdated a bit ;) I'll keep my mouth shut.
<momken_> EllaKappa: I think you should enter "sudo apt update" after installation of kubuntu. It gets list of software from the internet
<momken_> In a terminal of course
<EllaKappa> Oh... Well thank U momken_ I'll play around with this one a little bit.
<momken_> Ok, I am here if you need
<onca> I have ubuntu running in a vbox vm and can't seem to get the clock to show the correct time.
#kubuntu 2017-03-14
<SeduceMoon> whoani
<SeduceMoon> ??/
<SeduceMoon> ?/?
<mr_lemo> !list
<ubottu> mr_lemo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jubo2> y0 and thanks for the very nice OS
<jubo2> I put laptop to sleep last night and now I find it mirrors the internal display to external
<jubo2> I didn't change a thing in the settings
<jubo2> In settings -> display configuration there is no external display listed in the positioning window
<jubo2> ahh sorted
<jubo2> The displays were in a stack
<jubo2> just moving the internal display from covering the external one and that sorted it
<hateball> :)
<IrcsomeBot> ghishadow was added by: ghishadow
<IrcsomeBot> Maksim Muruev was removed by: Maksim Muruev
<kubuntu_> hello
<kubuntu_> me be poor student from poland
<kubuntu_> send moneys
<kubuntu__> ahlop
<kubuntu__> masz poczochraj juz moj plusz
<kubuntu__> kubuntu
<kubuntu__> ale super
<kubuntu__> mozemy pisac do siebie
<kubuntu_> cze
<kuiz> hehehe
<kubuntu__> rozne smieszne rzeczxyy
<kubuntu_> 8=====D
<kubuntu__> hehehehe
<kubuntu__> kubuntu co ty
<kuiz> aleprzednia zabawa
<kubuntu_> jak sie zmienia nazwe?
<kubuntu__> no wlasnie
<kuiz> klikaszna swoja
<hateball> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kubuntu_> sorrys
<kuiz> mybad
<sadomaso> czesc
<sadomaso> co tam
<sadomaso> helol
<sadomaso> what there
<Igor_Zaton> me is gay
<Igor_Zaton> me like guys
<sadomaso> helol
<sadomaso> helol
<sadomaso> helol
<Igor-Zaton> helol
<Igor-Zaton> helol
<Igor-Zaton> helol
<Igor_Zaton> bye
<napewno_nie_Igor> czesc
<Igor-Zaton> hej
<Igor-Zaton> co tam
<Igor-Zaton> slyszalem ze lubisz grac w makao
<Igor-Zaton> pogramy kiedys
<Igor-Zaton> ?
<Igor-Zaton> ignorujesz mnie?
<Igor_Zaton> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<OerHeks> Igor-Zaton, napewno_nie_Igor Igor_Zaton stop this please
<OerHeks> all same ip
<Igor_Zaton> sorry, we have linux classes
<napewno_nie_Igor> okok
<Igor-Zaton> sorry
<napewno_nie_Igor> take it easy
<EllaKappa> hi everyone
<EllaKappa> i'm back with the same issue as yesterday
<EllaKappa> I can't get any software in Software Center
<EllaKappa> I start my Software Center but it doesn't contain any list of software. No games no browsers no media players nothing
<EllaKappa> so if anyone has any helpful suggestions I'd be glad
<EllaKappa> I love Kubuntu
<Igor_Zaton> Kappa
<EllaKappa> Igor_Zaton ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<daum> hi guys - when I upgraded from 14 to 16 it seems my kwallet didn't get migrated.  I can see the files in ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet however I can't get the wallet to import to the newest kwallet any idea how to do that properly?
<Roey> hi!
<Roey> BluesKaj: hi!
<Roey> For Plasmashell in a top listing, why does "virt" read as 26.132g?  res = .014t, shr = 222316, %mem=22.9
<Roey> Is this normal??
<doctor_ente> cheerio,
<doctor_ente> i've got a problem with fortune
<doctor_ente>  i istalled the fortunes-ger (successfully), bit it only drops the english cookies
<doctor_ente> *bUt
<northernGuy_> hi
<ubuntuserver> thought i'd ask here, didn't get any help @ ubuntu
<ubuntuserver> have a ubuntu 16.04 server with xubuntu install, need to run a Qt app
<ubuntuserver> there's some weird keyboard layout issue in Qt apps
<ubuntuserver> for example when i type "s" it shows "b"
<MikeHunt> Howdy partners
<MikeHunt> y'all know the minimum system requirements for that there Kubuntu?
<diogenes_> 2G ram, accelerated graphic
<MikeHunt> thanks diogenes_
<diogenes_> yw
<MikeHunt> Do you think a 7 gig partition would be enough?
<diogenes_> no
<MikeHunt> My first puter had 512MB of storage, everyone thought what will I do with all that space?
<MikeHunt> 8MB of RAM
<MikeHunt> and when I pressed the turbo button the numbers on the case would go from 100 to 133
<diogenes_> and probably you also had a mamooth as a pet?
<MikeHunt> lol
<MikeHunt> I'm trying to setup a Debian based system with KDE and Plasma in order to get Shashlik (android emulator) to work
<diogenes_> none of the debian based work well on my system, I found that only rpm based play well with my hardware
<MikeHunt> I tried Netruner (all the working demos are in Netrunner environment) but my disk space quickly approached 100% and now I can't even get into single user mode
<MikeHunt> interesting, but isn't this a kubuntu room, a derivative of debian?
<diogenes_> you can boot in live mode and delete some of the stuff and you'll be able to boot into netrunner
<MikeHunt> genius, thanks
<diogenes_> yes it's derivative of debian but I guess it's not a sin or something immoral if I stay here, how do you think?
<MikeHunt> of course not, its a free country
<diogenes_> :) definitely not the North Korea
<MikeHunt> I suppose not. Long live Kim Dotcom! thanks for the advice, and may the (Mass * Acceleration) be with you!
<diogenes_> may saint Emacs bless you
#kubuntu 2017-03-15
<Oderus> i! having issues installing a package and looking for assistance. here's the output. https://paste.ubuntu.com/24179605/
<KsChoice> Hi there. I have a desktop with 3 ASUS VGA cards (VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)) 3 monitors, and Kubuntu 16.04. If I try to select the nvidia 340 driver, my system won't boot anymore, it seems I can only use nouvou driver, but with that at boot I do see the three monitors working, but as soon as login comes, only one is working. after login xrandr only recognizes one card, though lspci shows
<KsChoice>  the 3 cards.. Any idea how I can get the system to use the 3 monitors?
<KsChoice> Some further investigation in xorg log shows "/dev/dri/card1: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Permission denied" and same for card2.. Google wasn't too helpful yet with the exception of some specific projects that were not X.. Anybody here who might have an idea?
<hateball> KsChoice: what seems to be the question? I only saw your last line
<Phoenixz> hateball: Hi there. I have a desktop with 3 ASUS VGA cards (VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)) 3 monitors, and Kubuntu 16.04. If I try to select the nvidia 340 driver, my system won't boot anymore, it seems I can only use nouvou driver, but with that at boot I do see the three monitors working, but as soon as login comes, only one is working. after login xrandr only recognizes one card, though
<Phoenixz> lspci shows the 3 cards.. Any idea how I can get the system to use the 3 monitors?
<Phoenixz> That was my original message :)
<hateball> ah
<hateball> Phoenixz: Sorry I don't know much about older devices
<hateball> or the 340 driver rather
<hateball> 340 should be supported for that card tho
<Phoenixz> hateball: older devices? you mean the video cards?
<hateball> yea
<Phoenixz> hateball: well, the 340 completely messes up.. nouveau doesn't do anything with the cards because of that error.. Now trying the 304 driver
<hateball> nVidia considers anything that runs 340 at most as legacy
<hateball> Phoenixz: I dunno if you would have any luck using a PPA for newer MESA (nouveau)
<Phoenixz> hateball: I'll try that as well..
<hateball> If you feel adventerous you can use this unsupported PPA https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Phoenixz> hateball: I hate that linux still has such shoddy multimonitor support :(
<Phoenixz> I'll take a look at that adventurous PPA as well
<Phoenixz> setup 304 driver, going to reboot, see if that works
<hateball> Phoenixz: to make matters worse when it comes to multimonitor, you'll want to use kubuntu ppa to bring your plasma/qt up
<hateball> as that in itself by default in 16.04 is terrible with multimonitor
<hateball> It's still not perfect for me, and I am using Intel driver where I have multimonitor
<KsChoice> Any hopes of this improving any day soon? Back with kubuntu 5 I setup a system with 5 video cards which required a lot of manual setup work, but it worked.. Now at 16, its still next near impossible to configure multiple monitors..
<hateball> KsChoice: well, are you using kubuntu ppa?
<hateball> plasma 5.8 brings a lot of fixes
<hateball> but there's stuff in Qt that needs fixing also, I am not sure if that is making it into 17.04
<hateball> KsChoice: you could prod acheronuk or someone in #kubuntu-devel that might be in the know more than I :)
<tjaalton> hi, analitza autopkgtests are blocking mesa, has anyone had a look at them?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @tjdalton - try #kubuntu-devel
<Mrokii> Hello. Update Manager shows a strange bug for me. On my earlier Ubuntu-installation it showed a big area with a list of all currently downloading updates. But on Kubuntu, that area is only about two lines high (no matter how big the window is, the rest of the window below is just empty), so I only ever see one download at a time. I can scroll within this area though, to see the other downloads happening or
<Mrokii> completed. But I can never see more than one download-entry.
<BlackKatMike> Hi everybody. Sorry if I ask something that maybe has already been answered elsewhere, but I googling around and searching Kubuntuforums didn't help...
<BlackKatMike> I'm trying to install Xenial on a Virtualbox for a little test. I'm using the latest LTE amd64 image (16.04.2). I just double-checked the sha256 sum of the ISO and it matches...
<BlackKatMike> The VM boots fine from the ISO, however once launching the installer I get stuck at the second installation screen (the one with checkmarks to download updates and install proprietary stuff): the "Continue" button is unclickable.
<BlackKatMike> I recall I already had this problem with a previous ISO (16.04 or 16.04.1 maybe?), but only in Virtualbox guests. I installed Xenial fine on my laptop.
<BlackKatMike> In the end, for VMs I gave up last time and installed using the mini.iso (netinstall), and adding the Kubuntu desktop task afterwards.
<BlackKatMike> However here I am again: booting with a full-featured ISO in a Virtualbox guest seems to get stuck at that point. Some people tell the installer crash (it doesn't for me), some tell that something gets logged in /var/log, in a forum one guy recommended to create an empty partition table with gdisk before launching the installer.
<acheronuk> BlackKatMike: VBox default of a 8GB HD is too small. You need to increase that. 12GB may work, though I usually double it to 16GB to make sure.
<BlackKatMike> acheronuk: ok hold on, trying that...
<acheronuk> BlackKatMike: known bug in installer that it doesn't warn you. fixed in our development release, but needs to be tested more and then ported back to the next Xenial LTS release
<BlackKatMike> acheronuk: it works now with a 16GB VDI, indeed. Thank you! IMHO, there should be a warning about this bug in Xenial's release notes at least (or even on the download page). I really had a hard time figuring out what was wrong.
<BlackKatMike> I noticed there was an icon on the top of the installer window on the page where it got stuck... something like a red "battery" thing with something on it, can't recall. No tooltip to tell what it was all about. This time, with a bigger disk, it turned out to be a black checkmark.
<BlackKatMike> Installation went fine. Thanks again acheronuk, bye!
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<user|6584> Hey I just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 but recently read that this may be problematic. However I didn't notice any problems am I fucked?
<lordievader> user|6584: Please watch your language. To answer your question, if you didn't notice any problems... you are all good, right?
<user|6584> Hey sorry, I dont notice anything yeah but they recommend not to do it. If have several other pc's that need I need to upgrade now. Should I do a fresh install instead or risk it agian?
<lordievader> Who does not recommend it?
<user|6584> It says on the site
<user|6584> WARNING: LTS to LTS upgrade to Xerus is currently problematic and should not be attempted. Please install a fresh copy of 16.04 instead. To prevent messages about upgrading, change Prompt=lts to Prompt=normal or Prompt=never in the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file.
<lordievader> Interesting... I guess that a fresh install is then, indeed, the better step.
<BluesKaj> user|6584, can you post the url that has that warning?
<user|6584> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> user|6584, think that's an old issue haven't seen that in ages
<b2320x> hey guys, how can i change the information about my current location firefox delivers to websites to my actual currentlocation?
<b2320x> i just visited a german website and it switched to the english version, although i am german and sitting in germany right now
<hateball> b2320x: a quick google suggests https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/location-guard/
<hateball> hmmm, seems that is more for obscuring location rather than presenting one...
<hateball> I run chromium so I dont know
<b2320x> ok i just found a solution without having to install an addon ;)
<hateball> :)
<b2320x> go to settings -> content -> preferred languages for displaying websites and just deleted "english"
<b2320x> nvm ty all :D
<hateball> :)
<JuJUBee> Anybody here use a bluetooth mouse they would recommend ?  I tried the Logitech Performance MX and couldn't get it working.
<BluesKaj> JuJUBee, believe it or not I'm using a MS 2000 wireless KB and mouse, they've been working perfectly for 5 yrs
<JuJUBee> BluesKaj, Do you use the bluetooth dongle that it came with? or the bluetooth on your coputer?
<BluesKaj> the usb dongle
<BluesKaj> jubo2, the odd part is that bluetooth devices in system settings doesn't recognize the dongle , but it is listed by lsusb in the terminal.
<BluesKaj> oops jujubee left
<BluesKaj> JuJUBee, the odd part is that bluetooth devices in system settings doesn't recognize the dongle , but it is listed by lsusb in the terminal.
<BluesKaj> as bluetooth
<JuJUBee> so you do use the dongle though
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> I have no onboard bluetooth on this old pc ;-)
<JuJUBee> I have onboard BT and was planning on using it.
<Mrokii> Hello. I've tried to compile an app from source and got this error 'Could NOT find XCB (missing: EVENT) (found version "1.11.1")'. Does anybody know if there is something else I have to install to solve this?
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, which app?
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, xcb is available in the repos
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: https://github.com/psifidotos/Latte-Dock
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: I think I have "resolved" the problem by installing various libxcb...dev-files.
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, ok
<Mrokii> Not very professional, but I couldn't find any obvious candidate so I tried to install all of them. :)
<pixeltoo> #wikipedia-fr
<pixeltoo> hi how to exit from the "zoom mode" ?
<pixeltoo> what it is the shortcut to exit from this mode
<pixeltoo> my screen follow the cursor
<pixeltoo> hi there
<BluesKaj> hi pixeltoo
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, hi
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj, back from kernelupdate
<BluesKaj> on 16.10 OerHeks?
<OerHeks> No, 16.04
<BluesKaj> ok
<OerHeks> 4.4.0-67-generic #88
<OerHeks> sudo apt autoremove
 * BluesKaj nods
<BluesKaj> BRB
<pixeltoo> how to stop my screen following my mouse zooming in ?
<pixeltoo> what is the shortcut ?
<pixeltoo> the answer was shift +alt +f12
<BluesKaj> or alt+f2, the down arrow key list previous entries
<BluesKaj> lists
<vantablack> Hi! I need some help. Is this the right place to ask a question?
<vantablack> I've been trying to switch from Linux Mint to Kubuntu while creating a new /home partition. Now, my laptop just boots into GRUB and I have no clue what to do next. During the installation I created two ext4 partitions selected one partition (the larger one) as the mount point for "/home" and the smaller one as the mount point for "/" then formatted
<vantablack>  both. Now, when I turn my laptop on, it just boots into GRUB. Can anybody point me in the right direction?
<vantablack> I've been trying to switch from Linux Mint to Kubuntu while creating a new /home partition. Now, my laptop just boots into GRUB and I have no clue what to do next. During the installation I created two ext4 partitions selected one partition (the larger one) as the mount point for "/home" and the smaller one as the mount point for "/" then formatted
<vantablack>  both. Now, when I turn my laptop on, it just boots into GRUB. Can anybody point me in the right direction?
<vanta_black> Hello
<JuJUBee> Just bought new Logitech MX Master mouse.  Was working great using the unified receiver.  Tried unplugging the receiver and connecting via bluetooth and now neither work.
#kubuntu 2017-03-16
<vanta_black> Well, nothing so far has changed. I did accidentally unplug the live usb before it told me to and had to hard power-off, but I don't think that's related. Still boots me into GRUB, either way
<vanta_black> Downloading again! This time I grabbed a different version of it apparently more suited for "live install"s
<vanta_black> Damn my router is doing that thing where it craps out upon me torrentings things again
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ravi_> whats up
<BluesKaj> dunno ravi_ , what's up with you ?
<ravi_> i actually had a question
<ravi_> how to i change my boot background in kde
<BluesKaj> which back ground , grub or login page?
<ravi_> login page
<BluesKaj> sytem settings>startup&shutdown>login screen>background
<BluesKaj> assume you're on plasma 5
<ravi_> yes i have plasma
<ravi_> i actually have breeze theme but nothing happens when i change background
<BluesKaj> ravi_, logout and back in
<mbokie5> how do I back up network configuration?
<BluesKaj> mbokie5, for network-manager ?
<mbokie5> for my laptop workstation.
<mbokie5> oh...yes for network mgr.
<BluesKaj> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30790/how-to-migrate-network-manager-settings ...in this case use kdesudo dolphin in place of gksudo nautilus
<mbokie5> i'll try that. thank you kindly.
<BluesKaj> back it up as a renamed  folder to a different pc if you like
<mbokie5> I think I'll do that. I was able to do what you initially said. Thanks! I'll be back with more pedestrian questions.
<Guest93976> hi...my kernel is panic'ing and I don't know what to do. I enabled kdump to dump into a nfs share but nothing shows up
<Guest93976> how can I see what's causing the panic?
<BluesKaj> Guest93976, can you drop to  VT/TTY ctl+alt+F1_F6,  login, then, sudo nano /var/log/syslog, to see what could be causing it
<netromh> Hi, anyone knows why do I only see mouse pointer when booting from live DVD in VMware Workstation? Text terminals works fine
<BluesKaj> F1-F6 rather
<BluesKaj> netromh, looks like a question for #VMWare
<Guest93976> > Mar 16 13:14:46 main-server systemd[1]: Started CUPS Scheduler. > ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^ (lots of these)
<BluesKaj> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Guest93976> my last syslog before kernel panic is
<Guest93976> Mar 16 13:14:46 main-server systemd[1]: Started CUPS Scheduler. > ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^ (lots of these)
<Guest93976> any ideas on how to persue this?
<lordievader> Guest93976: Go and check the smart values of your disk.
<Guest93976> lordievader: do you know a way to make a usb3 disk expose smart capabilities?
<lordievader> Oh, the rootfs is on a usb stick?
<Guest93976> nop...but this seems to happen when I access this external disk
<Guest93976> the rootfs seems fine....smart not complaining about it
<lordievader> Guest93976: Then check the smart values of the disk where the rootfs resides on.
<lordievader> Hmm, okay.
<lordievader> Does the kernel panic show why it is panicing?
<Guest93976> the short test did complete without errors
<Guest93976> it doesn't....and I can't do anything after it freezes
<Guest93976> already installed kdump and tried to make it dump to a nfs and nothing
<Guest93976> also tried with ssh
<Guest93976> got nothing
<lordievader> It only crashed on that thumbdrive?
<Guest93976> it's a 2tb usb3 disk....so on regular usage, the system works fine
<Guest93976> but when accessing (reading/writing) large files, it freezes the system
<lordievader> Freezes or crashes?
<Guest93976> the whole system freezes...no mouse/keyboard...not even external ssh access
<lordievader> Btw, there are methods of getting smart data from an external drive.
<Guest93976> so I guess the whole machine froze
<lordievader> It could be that he machine is busy. I have seen it before that under heavy IO load a system becomes very unresponsive.
<Guest93976> it's a good machine....nothing like that happens on other disks or other very intensive operations
<lordievader> Guest93976: https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/Supported_USB-Devices
<Guest93976> checking
<mparillo> netro
<mparillo> I have commented on the blank screen with the mouse pointer at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Yakkety Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest93976> lordievader: can't test it :(
<lordievader> Guest93976: As in smartctl cannot retrieve the data?
<Guest93976> yup...can't find a way to retrieve it
<lordievader> Hmm, well I have to admit it is just a hunch that this is caused by a bad disk.
<BluesKaj> Guest93976, sudo e2fsck /dev/sdX , sdX being the partition in question, from vt/tty shell
<Guest93976> BluesKaj: says it's cleat
<user|48081> can someone tell me why the driver manager in system settings just infinitely says "gathering information about your system"
<user|48081> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> user|48081, which hardware driver are you searching for?
<user|48081> hell if i know lol, thats what the driver manager is supposed to be for
<user|48081> its a fresh install on an OLD system.
<user|48081> has integrated ATI graphics of all things too
<BluesKaj> which amd gpu?
<user|48081> its not even amd, its ATI
<user|48081> xpress 200 series
<BluesKaj> that's the same company now
<user|48081> couldnt run windows because nothing more than XP was supported.. and its been so long i cant even find all the necessary drivers so i just installed KuBuntu instead
<BluesKaj> ahh, an old pc, think the driver for that is fglrx
<user|48081> Collecting information about your system
<user|48081> thats all driver manager gives me.. been about 15 minutes now
<user|48081> and that discover app is so broken, the search bar dosent work lol
<user|48081> tried searching for ATI , AMD , and even Vivaldi for a diff browser, wont actually search for something so had no choice but to come here
<BluesKaj> if windows won't run well , then kubuntu is abit heavy for that pc as well, how much memory?
<user|48081> 4gb
<user|48081> couldnt run Antergos because it lacked wifi drivers.  so this was my only choice
<BluesKaj> really ?
<user|48081> i disabled the compositor on startup
<user|48081> yeah 4gb system ram
<BluesKaj> with ati  xpress 200 series gpu , that's really strange
<user|48081> well its motherboard, power supply, and ram was all recently "upgraded"
<user|48081> basically replaced
<user|48081> how do i install that fglrx if the driver manager is busted?
<user|48081> just sudo apt-get install fglrx?
<BluesKaj> probly wouldn't hurt to get a pci gpu card
<user|48081> cant afford it
<user|48081> broke, in-between jobs.  couldn't afford a $10 agp card if i wanted to either
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu?
<user|48081> lts
<BluesKaj> run lsb_release -a
<user|48081> https://thepasteb.in/p/MjhxXjnlAvKtV
<BluesKaj> user|48081, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<user|48081> ok, 1 sec
<user|48081> https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5n3BMMnRsq
<BluesKaj> user|48081, try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<user|48081> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLZ9MYg6QSB
<user|48081> trying to install that core package now
<user|48081> now that first one is installing
<BluesKaj> ok
<user|48081> https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh8OLRy75xTJ
<user|48081> hows that
<BluesKaj> looks good, let's hope it works :-)
<user|48081> should i install xserver-xorg-video-r128 xserver-xorg-video-mach64 firmware-amd-graphics ?
<user|48081> it said those were suggested
<BluesKaj> well let's try the the one you just installed and see how that goes first
<user|48081> alright should i reboot?
<BluesKaj> yes
<user|48081> k brb
<user|68123> !help im that ati guy.  On my phone now becUse i cant log in
<ubottu> user|68123: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user|68123> my keyboard works fine right up to the log screen than it no longer reconizes inputs or anything.  Mouse cursor non existent as well
<BluesKaj> no desktop?
<user|68123> It gets to the log in than keyboard n mouse stop working
<user|68123> cant enter password.  Its not locked up.  I tried unplugging the keyboard and replugging but nothinf
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F1-F6 , login , then, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-r128
<user|68123> I have to do it while its booting and it opens up the black screen with blinking bar at top left. Than as finishes booting into log in screen it freezes up for a few seconds than kicks to the log in gui and i cant tupe anything and key presses aren't recognized
<BluesKaj> user|68123, do youse the grub bootloader, if not hold down the left shift key right after the PC model logo page then choose the recovery kernel
<user|68123> Im using whatever kubuntu installed
<BluesKaj> do you see a list of kernels right after the "post" screen usually your pc makers logo
<user|68123> Im in the recovery with 4 options
<user|68123> 36 generic and recovery and 41 generic and recovery
<BluesKaj> you mean 3.6 right
<user|68123> No
<user|68123> 4.8.0-41
<user|68123> 4.8.0-36
<user|68123> both have regular generic and recovery choice
<BluesKaj> anyway choose the 36 first
<genii> !info linux-image-generic yakkety
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.41.52 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<BluesKaj> recovery
<BluesKaj> gotta leave for few mins ...bbl
<user|68123> I guess ill try repair than
#kubuntu 2017-03-17
<seeit_> hi my audio seems to have stopped working on the audio device but works on the hdmi ports still anyone have any troubleshooting suggestions?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<CraggyTub> hey guys after a bit of help I cannot change the DNS settings on the router, and am using a vpn but the dns is leaking, how do i change the dns settings in Kubuntu 16.10
<hateball> CraggyTub: is it openvpn? if so there is a bug for leaking iirc
<CraggyTub> yes it is openvpn
<CraggyTub> any work around?
<CraggyTub> +968524
<CraggyTub> sorry dog had a go at typing
<hateball> CraggyTub: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1211110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1211110 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network manager openvpn dns push data not updating system DNS addresses" [High,Expired]
<hateball> CraggyTub: I think there is a workaround or two in there
<CraggyTub> thanks dude
<hateball> Can't say for sure as I don't use openvpn myself
<hateball> CraggyTub: Good luck :)
<Guest15938> Alguem afim de conversar
<Guest15938> acho que nao mudou muito esse internet relay chat
<Guest15938> esta uma merda
<Guest15938> holy shit
<BluesKaj> CraggyTub, there is a method using openvpn in the terminal without network-manager-vpn, also prevents dns leakage https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/36b6by/how_can_i_connect_to_a_vpn_pia_without_network/
<CraggyTub> thanks bud ill look at that too
<CraggyTub> found a git script that may help with network manager
<BluesKaj> ok CraggyTub , care to share?
<CraggyTub> https://github.com/masterkorp/openvpn-update-resolv-conf
<BluesKaj> CraggyTub, thanks
<lerans> Hello
<lerans> What I need in telepathy for use Telegram?
<JamesB192> telepathy-morse -> https://launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ??
<JamesB192> telepathy-morse -> https://launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ??
<lerans> JamesB192: http://ppa.launchpad.net/telepathy/ppa/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<OerHeks> that ppa is up to precise ..
<OerHeks> there is a snap package, sudo snap install telegram-sergiusens, or a ppa ppa:atareao/telegram
<JamesB192> so I was wrong hence uncertainty
<OerHeks> JamesB192, easy to check, that page got a drop-down-menu
<OerHeks> any ppa.launchpad page actually
<JamesB192> i was trying to help lerans and failing.
<OerHeks> JamesB192, no problem, at least you tried :-)
<OerHeks> no harm done, that is
<lerans> What's the solution?
<OerHeks> lerans,just remove that instance from sources, and you are fine.
<OerHeks> try again with ppa:atareao/telegram
<lerans> ... I can' t install
<lerans> see you later
<DeeJayTwo> Hi, I'd like to unlock kwallet when opening my session but I see in /etc/pam.d/sddm that there could be a problem with qprocess.
<DeeJayTwo> Is it still the case with Kubuntu 16.04.2 ?
<CraggyTub> good evening guys, looking for a bit of help is there a way of either making the popups when you hover over an open app or make it smaller?
<CraggyTub> if that makes sence
<CraggyTub> anyone here?
<Snowhog> Lot's here, but not many talking. :(
<CraggyTub> any idea where the settings are to adjust the hover over open app popup thing
<Snowhog> What version of Kubuntu?
<CraggyTub> 16.10
<CraggyTub> done it =]
<StefanSuurmeijer> Hi all, just upgraded to 16.10 yesterday. Not it seems on reboot, some (but not all) startup scripts are not working. Anyone else see this behavior? For me specifically, Samba (smbd/nmbd) and Arno-iptables-firewall don't start. No obvious reason, still looking
<StefanSuurmeijer> Not = Now
<user|39984> hi all. Whatever I do with grub I cannot decrease the ridiculously high resolution of 1920x1080 to 1440x810 or 1280. do you have any suggestions?
<ddoobb> Can an okular user please tell me the shirtcut to unhide menubar?
#kubuntu 2017-03-18
<Snowhog> ddoobb: Ctl+M
<ddoobb> aaarhghg of course, thanks snowhog
<Snowhog> :)
<ZeZu> Where can I find power settings to turn off monitor when idle?   I don't want it to suspend,  and I thought I had it working but after i disabled locking it stays on 24/7
<ZeZu> Sorry,  I should have added the actual system setting,  I know where the Energy Saving panel is...  It doesn't work.
<DarinMiller> ZeZu: for some reason the energy panel settings "get stuck".  I find that making a minor change, i.e. change monitor brighness levels and resaving the energy settings fixes the issue.
<ZeZu> DarinMiller,  I have tried :|   It's weird I get a black screen for about a second and then it disappears back to desktop
<DarinMiller> ZeZu: Laptop or desktop? And which version of Kubuntu?
<ZeZu> desktop,  and 16.04
<ZeZu> I know a lot of front-end UI's in gnome or unity wrote to settings database you could access directly with gconf
<ZeZu> bbiab,  i keep a full log and will check it when i get back so if you have any thoughts please do tell.
<DarinMiller> ZeZu: If you have not installed the backports ppa, ensure to upgrade.  Lots of these little issues are fixed with backports.
<JamesB192> xset -dpms j/k
<ZeZu> DarinMiller, backports is in sources so prob good there
<DarinMiller> ZeZu: Not sure how to advise from here as the system I use work fine with the screen blanking and sleep mode.  As I said above, slightly adjusting the time for the blank or sleep option remedies my dimming, blanking and sleeping issues.
<ZeZu> Ok,  thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<IrcsomeBot> David Silverman was added by: David Silverman
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Hi, I'm new to Telegram and Kubuntu...
<lordievader> o/
<rio_> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> I have a question about a UUI installation copy failure...  Can I ask it here, or would there be a better place?
<lordievader> This is the right place to ask ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Thanks!  After last Win 7 update to my Dell laptop, it almost stopped working entirely!  I decided to try a new OS again with Kubuntu.  I burned an 8 GB flash drive using UUI 1.9.7.5 with Kubuntu 16.04.1  It worked and booted up Kubuntu, but DVD player wouldn't work and proposed solutions (sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg) did not work, so, thinking I might have better results, I tried to install Kubuntu 16.10 on a 16 GB flash 
<IrcsomeBot> persistent partition) and UUI said immediately 'Copy Done, Process is Complete!', but actually copied nothing.  I had previously formatted the flash drive (complete format, not quick format) to FAT 32.  Copying 1.48 GB ISO file should take longer than 1 sec!  Strangely enough, it worked a few days ago when I used UUI to copy Kubuntu 16.04.1 – now that doesn't work either (on the 16 GB drive).  I tried Unetbootin, and it can't even find the fl
<IrcsomeBot> as device G: on Windows Explorer (actually using Directory Opus file manager).  I have screen shots if that would be helpful.
<lordievader> I have seen that before, usually for me a dd to a usb drive is done in a couple of seconds... the actual sync takes alot longer.
<lordievader> My explanation is the write buffering. Linux simply buffers the entire file and then starts actually writing it to disk.
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> What is 'dd'?
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> I am using UUI on a Win 7 desktop, not on a Linux machine.
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> When I wrote to the 8 GB flash drive previously, it took 10-20 seconds to maybe a few minutes (can't remember now).  It was not instantaneous.
<lordievader> dd is a bytecopy tool in Linux. I expect Windows to do similar things.
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> The file manager shows no Kubuntu files on the flash drive, but it did but a 129 byte link to the desktop Recycle Bin on the drive, that it is impossible to delete (unless I reformat, I suppose).  I put the drive anyway in my laptop and rebooted, but no Kubuntu :( , just an 'Operating System not found' error from the BIOS.
<lordievader> Please keep it in channel.
<lordievader> I'd retry the process but this time using Unetbootin.
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Hi, I'm back again... I couldn't find out how to get back here till just now.  I hit the wrong button!  Luckily, I remembered your user name and sent you a direct message.  Do I type in Kubuntu Support to get back here?  Hmmm... I guess I got here from this page:  https://telegram.me/kubuntu_support.  Anyway, I did try using Unetbootin, and it couldn't even find my flash drive on G:, although it is there on my Dopus file manag
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Oops, I think I hit the wrong button again!
<lordievader> Maybe you can better use the web irc client...
<lordievader> https://webchat.freenode.net/
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Will I still be in touch with you on that...?
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> I sent you a message over freenode IRC...
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> I'm looking here again ( https://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ ) and I wonder if I'm using the wrong flash drive.  It's a Sandisk (Cruiser, I think) 16 GB.  Maybe I'll find a different one and see what happens...
<deardavid_> I'm here to get help with UUI 1.9.7.5 which failed to copy Kubuntu 16.04 to a USB drive.
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> I think I figured it out now, about staying in channel...
<lordievader> deardavid_: Yes, you are back in channel ;)
<lordievader> What are you using? I am a bit confused, are you trying to create a live-usb on Linux or Windows?
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Trying to create a live-usb on a Dell Inspiron Laptop, currently running Win 7
<lordievader> Right, and Unetbootin didn't work?
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Hmmm... I just inserted a Lexar 32 GB flash drive and ran UUI 1.9.7.5 again, and it's working!
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> No, Unetbootin couldn't even find a device on G:, when I had the Sandisk 16 GB drive inserted...???
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> My clue on the UUI site was this line:  *Fat32 or NTFS Formatted Flash Drive. MBR partition only GPT will not work!
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> I don't know what MBR or GPT mean, but I took it to mean that certain flash drives may not work.  I didn't want to use a 32 GB USB 3.0 drive for this, but it DID work!
<lordievader> Different partition tables.
<lordievader> Good to hear.
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> It came up on the laptop, and gives a choice:  oops, it already took the default, I think the other option was ACPI=off.  Do you know what that means?
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Thank you for assisting me in solving this problem.  Wonder what was wrong with the Sandisk drive.  It seems to work for other purposes.
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> I have brought up Kubuntu 16.10 on the laptop, but again, it will not play the DVD.  I will bring up the terminal program and see if 'sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg' works better this time.
<lordievader> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> I think I did look at the first one.  That command to get restricted formats didn't work either.  I just read the second link.  Thanks for providing it.  I always want to stay within the copyright laws.  I don't think I should have a problem playing my legal commercial DVD using Kubuntu in the US.
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Hmmm , after typing 'sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg', it says 'E:  Unable to locate package libdvd-pkg'
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Hmmm... maybe better connect to the internet first!
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Having trouble connecting to my home wifi — it worked last time...???
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Connected to wifi now, but still can't find libdvd-pkg
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Maybe it is looking at the flash drive to find libdvd-pkg.  Wonder how I can download it.  Tried Software Manager before, but couldn't get that to work either.
<lordievader> Did you update your sources?
<lordievader> !info libdvd-pkg
<ubottu> libdvd-pkg (source: libdvd-pkg): DVD-Video playing library - installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1-2 (yakkety), package size 14 kB, installed size 77 kB
<lordievader> !yakkety
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<clivejo> alxd: are you Aditya?
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> I don't understand what you are suggesting.  I have installed Kubuntu 16.10 (code named Yakkety Yak, I suppose).  What does '!info libdvd-pkg' mean?
<lordievader> deardavid_: Just looking up if the package name was correct, in a terminal run: sudo apt update && sudo apt install libdvd-pkg
<IrcsomeBot> Manish Vattamattam was removed by: Manish Vattamattam
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Oh... 'ubottu' is an information bot! 😊
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> ran sudo apt update etc., which apparently updated the libraries, but still am winding up with libdvd-pkg not found... :(
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> ran apt list —upgradable and saw list of 285 items, but none of them was libdvd
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache search libdvd'?
<lordievader> !pastebin | deardavid_
<ubottu> deardavid_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Hmmm.... I'll go to the laptop and go to http://paste.kde.org and see what happens....
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> I got nothing from running 'apt-cache search libdvd'.  Maybe I should try 'sudo apt-cache search libdvd'...
<lordievader> It could be that the repo is not enabled, libdvd-pkg comes from multiverse.
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Prefixing with sudo also does nothing... 😕
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> hmmm — how enable 'repo'...?
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> It seems that I may have seen something about that being able to be checked off in the Software Manager, but I could never find the checkboxes referred to on the help webpage...
<lordievader> Yes, the Software Manager can enable them. Or you edit the /etc/apt/sources.list .
<BluesKaj> libdvd-pkg has a lot of depenedencies as well
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It looks like a meta-package.
<BluesKaj> yup
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> I just found the 4 sources in the Software Manager, but the enabling boxes are grayed out.  The top one is the multiverse repository, but I can't seem to enable it.  It mentions 'list: deb cdrom' in the description...
<jimtendo> Fam, just dropping in to thank you for all your excellent work. Had Kubuntu 16.04 running on an Asus X5540S Laptop and it was slow as slow could be. Also, it pretty much crashed as soon as Swap was utilized (never found a fix unfortunately :( ). Have updated to a Lenovo X1 Carbon and god damn... most smoothest thing I've ever used. Kubuntu 16.10 is running beautifully. So thank you for all your time and effort, very much appreciate it and hope that I can
<jimtendo> eventually give something useful back. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> I found this on askubuntu.com:  sudo apt-add-repository multiverse && sudo apt-get update
<lordievader> There are easier ways, add 'multiverse' to the repo selection in /etc/apt/sources.list
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> After doing that, ran sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg, which (after going along with some more dialogs and running a reconfigure command) has apparently installed libdvd-pkg, including libdvdcss and libdvdcss2!!
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Wonder why software manager boxes were grayed out...?  Anyway, now will try Dragon again...
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Dragon still fails to play DVD.  Tried to install VLC, which I could do with K. 1604, but now I can't install with K. 1610:  it says PackageKit error — Discover; Dependency Resolution Failed :(
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get install vlc'?
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> I'll try...
<BluesKaj> David Silverman, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> It worked!!  Goodbye, Windows!  (no, I may still use it for some things, maybe,...)
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> I ran 'sudo apt-get install vlc', then it asked me if I wanted to install some more stuff, I said 'Y(es)', and it apparently loaded what I needed to be able to install VLC.  I ran VLC and lo and behold, my DVD began playing (after I opened it...)!  Thank you, everyone for your help, especially lorievader!
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Guess I'll be reading 'Linux for Dummies' next... 😃
<lordievader> No problem. Have fun ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <David Silverman> Time to go to bed now.  Have a good day, all!  And thanks again 😄
<user|65261> hi
<user|65261> hi
<user|65261> can i install kubinu 64 in intel core 2 duo with 2 GB RAM laptop
<Yoga> hello
<Yoga> can i install kubinu 64 in intel core 2 duo with 2 GB RAM laptop
<OerHeks> user|65261,sure, but if you are uncertain, check the intel page
<Yoga> will this run smoothly in system with this hardware ?
<OerHeks> depends more on the videochip than processor, i guess
<Yoga> ok thanks
<OerHeks> yoga try the iso in live mode :-)
<IrcsomeBot> nuclear_holocaust was added by: nuclear_holocaust
<OerHeks> IrcsomeBot, delete nuclear_holocaust please, thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <nuclear_holocaust> Why?
<OerHeks> such a sad event ..
<IrcsomeBot> nuclear_holocaust was removed by: nuclear_holocaust
<OerHeks> IrcsomeBot, now fix Fukushima too, please, can you do that?
<eigilb> help register
<genii> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Nubb3> KDE Store, how secure is it?
<valorie> Nubb3: it was set up to be secure
<valorie> are you seeing a problem?
<Nubb3> valorie: not with the infrastructure
<Nubb3> valorie: wonderigb how secure the packages are on it
<valorie> ah
<Nubb3> valorie: are they checked?
<valorie> Nubb3: I don't know if they are signed and such -- I would check around on the site itself
<valorie> surely there is contact info
<valorie> I don't see a kde-store IRC channel
<Nubb3> it's hooked into systemsettings but I haven't found anything about themes for example being checked
<Nubb3> makes me hesitant to use it
<valorie> I've not heard of any difficulties, but that's no guarantee
<valorie> I would really contact the store itself for more information
<Nubb3> I'll do that. Thanks :)
<anonmatir> i am trying to change the kubuntu glow image on bootup, web search tells me it is managed by plymouth, but tweaking plymouth does not help, plymouth --show-splash shows nothing (i have kubuntu desktop over ubuntu 16.10)
<anonmatir> any advise?
<diogenes__> anonmatir, did you look in kde.look.org for available splash screens
<anonmatir> um, i dint spend a lot of time in there, but didnt see any splash screen options either , leme check
<anonmatir> i see some plasma splash screens, but they r the ones that come after login in dm? right ?(i am using sddm, )
#kubuntu 2017-03-19
<anonmatir> Plymouth themes needed to be reinstalled.. looks good now
<Guest94542> Hi. I've tried kubuntu 17.04 beta1 in virtualbox. But after a few minutes it always completely freezes. Is this a known problem? Is a solution available?
<user|83347> s.a
<user|83347> türkçe bilen yokmu
<user|83347> kubuntu usb wirite programs ?
<x341> hello
<lordievader> Good morning
<madmouser1> morning
<lordievader> Hey madmouser1
<slav> hiya
<mbokie5> kubuntu 16.10 continues to lose audio with no error messages, only the redbar beside the speaker icon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<renn0xtk9> can i install kubuntu on a differrent drive from the one the boot/efi partition is located on ?
<various_accounts> That should be possible
<various_accounts> /boot on sdaX and / on sdbX
<user|59820> Hello! Can you tell me, please, can I run kubuntu smoothly on 2 GB of ram?
<various_accounts> You could try emulating it in a VM - virtualbox or qemu should be able to help you out
<various_accounts> but I think 2GB should be enough
<various_accounts> depends of course on what you want to do with it
<various_accounts> for simple browsing, document editing and email, it should be enough
#kubuntu 2018-03-12
<fareast> how do i disable chromium from copying text and putting it to my clipboard automatically?
<fareast> or is it something happening because autofill is on.
<fareast> whatever i type in the address bar is showing in my clipboard history
<valorie> I think you change that in the clipboard applet directly
<valorie> right-click to get to settings
<Unit193> To laaate.
<Rapunzel> Woah, what's good guys
<lordievader> Good morning
<Kali_Yuga> hello I switched from KDE4 to 5... it's been a buggy experience so far but ok uhm I have a question about the pager widget. It's not possible anymore to have different wallpapers on different virtual desktops anymore??. I can't seem to find a setting. I don't like the Activities either. I usually scroll to the next virtual desktop. but now it's all the same background picture.
<lordievader> No, that functionality has been dropped.
<Kali_Yuga> damn I always liked the pager widget. now it's useless
<mparillo> But you can have different wallpapers on each activity.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<user|4222> hi
<user|4222> i am facing wifi issue in kubuntu 17.10
<user|4222> i have installed it on my acer laptop
<user|4222> any help pls
<user|4222> ?
<hateball> too bad they left, probably just a restricted driver issue
<lordievader> Likely.
<EvilRoey> lordievader: oh hey
<EvilRoey> :)
<EvilRoey> long time no see, good morning!
<lordievader> Hey EvilRoey
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<IrcsomeBot> <Priyanshu Pandey> whatsup
<EvilRoey> lordievader: hanging in there :)
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Is it that bad?
<EvilRoey> patiently awaiting the next Kubuntu release :)
<lordievader> The week just started 😋
<EvilRoey> lordievader: oh everything's great! :)
<lordievader> Oh, okay 🙂
<user|86037> Hi. I have problems with graphic performance on Kubuntu 17.10 using Z370 motherboard and 8700K processor.
<lordievader> What kind of graphic performance issues. user|86037 ?
<ludste> kann man gleichzeitig verschiedene kubuntu-Versionen (z.B. 14.04 und 16.04) auf einem Rechner halten? Wie wird das gemacht, durch $KDEHOME ?
<mparillo> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
#kubuntu 2018-03-13
<Darkfire2018> moin
<IrcsomeBot> kaynix was removed by: kaynix
<lordievader> Good morning
<Mrokii> Hello. Does anybody in here know how to properly configure Cantata mpd client? I can't seem to get it to update the database so that it finds my music collection.
<Mrokii> I solved the problem myself meanwhile. It wasn't enough to point Cantata to my music folder, I also had to edit /etc/mpd.conf to use the same path.
<lordievader> Mrokii: That makes sense. Cantata is a frontend for mpd. Mpd handles the library stuff.
<Mrokii> lordievader: Yeah, probably. But as I had no former knowledge about mpd I didn't know what exactly had to be configured. I guess it would be good if Cantata gave more info about what one has to do. Setting the music folder in Cantata looks kind of misleading to me.
<lordievader> True. Not really sure what Cantata does with it. Perhaps store album images or something.
<Mrokii> well, it does say that it uses the folder to look up cover-art. But the label is "Music folder", so one should assume that this is where Cantata looks for music as well. There's no hint that one has to change anything in the mpd-configuration at all.
<Mrokii> And it's found on a page named "Collection settings", so the assumption that this is where one points to their own music folder only seems natural.
<lordievader> Yes, a bit of MPD knowledge helps in this case.
<Mrokii> Seems so, yes.
<mkokorev> hello guys
<mkokorev> anybody help me with network configuration in ubuntu 16.04 lts? after reconfig interfaces.conf brake command services network restart
<mkokorev> but ifaces worked
<marcpv> Hi, I just delete the app launcher, how can I restore it?
<mkokorev> marcpv: you delete app on panel?
<marcpv> Yes...
<marcpv> so stupid, I'm new to Plasma
<mkokorev> if you delete app launcher on desctop panel? im recomend you right click on panel, add aplet and find it app launcher in libary, or delete panel and add default panel again.
<mkokorev> marcpv: add widget
<marcpv> ohhh I see now
<marcpv> thanks very much
<marcpv> but now the super key does not work for it
<IrcsomeBot> <bittin> Firefox 59 is out tonight
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Prototype> hey guys
<BluesKaj> hey Prototype
<Prototype> hey BluesKaj
<Prototype> got a question
<BluesKaj> nope, you?
<Prototype> i want to resize my home partiition, i tried using gparted installed but it does not seem to want to work,
<BluesKaj> make sure you unmount the partition before resizing it
<Prototype> ye,  tried that but it wouldnt let me,  which led me to think maybe i should be using live version
<BluesKaj> you can't resize a partition in use,use t
<BluesKaj> live media
<Prototype> k
<Prototype> resizing is gonna wipe all my data isnt it?
<Prototype> or is it?
<BluesKaj> not if you make sure the coloured region which indicates data isn't touched
<BluesKaj> if you're shrinking it
<BluesKaj> expanding won't affect the data
<Prototype> ok,  and i can move the partition to make sure coloured region is not touched right? (i did read something about movving parttions to left or right)
<BluesKaj> are you trying to create another partition in unused space?
<BluesKaj> moving partitions isn't necessary even if they aren't in order
<BluesKaj> numerically or visiably
<BluesKaj> visibly rather
<Prototype> no,  just to shrink my home partition which i made way too big
<BluesKaj> ok, what size is it ?
<Prototype> at the moment 135GB,  i want to make it arounf half
<BluesKaj> depending on what data you store on it 80-100gG is plenty
<Prototype> only using about 30GB
<Prototype> more like 25 i think
<BluesKaj> then 80 is probly fine if you have a large drive like 500G, then you have plenty of room to dual boot if needed
<Prototype> but no less
<Prototype> ?
<BluesKaj> you need some "headroom", but that's your call
<Prototype> i understand that,  i thought if i made it so i had around 20GB to play with that would be enough
<BluesKaj> it might be if ypu don't store media files etc in your /home
<Prototype> only music,  nothing too big
<Prototype> well, i have made backups,  just in case it all goes horribly wrong
<BluesKaj> my music file is the largest folder due to my aversion to mp3/lossy codecs, prefer flac or wav
<Prototype> all my music is mp3 or wma,  since it had to fit on my mp3 player which has the laughably small capacity of 32GB
<Prototype> i was looking for something cheap at the time tho
<Prototype> I remember my very first mp3 player...128MB hehe
<Prototype> 4 albums at the lowest bit rate
<BluesKaj> ugh :-)
<sparta_boy> hello. can someone help me here. i cant change my energy settings in kubuntu since there is no 'apply' button
<sparta_boy> does anybody know how to fix this? i cant change my screen dim and sleep timer
<BluesKaj> been an audio guy for most of my life ...mp3 doesn't cut it
<Prototype> hey sparta_boy...i had some problem,  only way around it that i found was this
<BluesKaj> sparta_boy, give us a screenshot, there shoulb
<BluesKaj> be one
<Prototype> i could not see one,  i just picked settings i wanted,  then attempted to close the window  upon whihc i was propted whether i wanted to save settings
<sparta_boy> BluesKaj: yes hold on
<Prototype> ye,  i think it is right at bottom,  but its fallen off screen and no way to access it
<sparta_boy> Prototype: nope it does not even ask me anything like that
<sparta_boy> here: https://imgur.com/a/4KiSt
<Prototype> try this......chane setting then click on another tab
<sparta_boy> Prototype: yes i did that
<sparta_boy> now ?
<sparta_boy> should i try closing and seeing if it worked ?
<Prototype> it didnt promt you to save the settings?#
<sparta_boy> Prototype: no
<Prototype> hmmm
<sparta_boy> i closed it . reopened, and its all reset to the default :X
<Prototype> sorry, im out of ideas,  im new to Kubuntu myself,  and that is the only solution i found
<Prototype> one of the more experienced users may be able to help
<sparta_boy> Prototype: ah thats okay, thanks ! :)
<Prototype> no problem
<massimo30> hello
<stfu> why is chat so dead?
<brn> hello friends
<brn> what is the best way to burn a usb stick with manjaro when I'm on kubuntu
<brn> I like kubuntu but I fucked up my audio drivers
<brn> so I'm giving manjaro another go
<brn> someone help please
<brn> please help
<brn> how do I burn an ISO
<brn> using kubuntu
<brn> I need to burn in a USB stick
<IrcsomeBot> <bittin> https://twitter.com/bittin/status/973637003186188289
<MANIAC> brn:
<MANIAC> just download unetbootin
<MANIAC> google about it
<MANIAC> i use that software for burn in bootable usb
<martok> Has anyone been experiencing bad superblocks? This is the fourth laptop that I've had bad superblocks. All running 16.04 64 bit. When I start the laptop, it comes up to initramfs: By now I'm starting to think it's not a coincidence.
<NewGO> hi all. My Kubuntu 17.10 works well except dialogs are sluggish and firefox context menu as well. I have NVidia GTX 580 and had no problem in 17.04
#kubuntu 2018-03-14
<Kali_Yuga> hello there should be an option 'get new looks': https://www1.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=10474254. apparently it's missing on mine https://www1.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=19832668 running kcmshell5 kcm_lookandfeel
<Kali_Yuga> results in https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDk8hCbDP2/
<Kali_Yuga> maybe it's my version 5.8.9..?
<valorie> Kali_Yuga: which version of kubuntu?
<Kali_Yuga> 16.04
<Kali_Yuga> with backports ppa
<valorie> I have two available for me in plasma 5.12.3
<valorie> could be, yes
<valorie> have you tried the download button to get more choices?
<valorie> "get new looks"
<Kali_Yuga> that button is missing on mine
<valorie> oh right
<valorie> I only clicked on your first link, sorry
<Kali_Yuga> running
<Kali_Yuga> kcmshell5 kcm_lookandfeel results in https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDk8hCbDP2/
<valorie> when you click down though, can you get desktop, cursor, etc.?
<Kali_Yuga> yes I can get a new theme there
<valorie> possibly that kcm has been remade in the nearly 2 years since 16.04 was released
<valorie> that's one of the issues with running an LTS
<Kali_Yuga> thats why i added the backports ppa to get a more recent version.
<valorie> right, but we can only do that in specific instances where things still work together
<valorie> we won't backport things we can't test and find successful
<valorie> you'll be able to upgrade to the next LTS this summer
<valorie> or even late spring
<Kali_Yuga> so why exaclty is this feature missing
<valorie> whenever 18.04.1 comes out
<valorie> plasma relies on kde frameworks
<Kali_Yuga> if it;s not to buggy
<valorie> so it's not a matter of just backporting plasma
<valorie> at a certain point it's just not workable
<valorie> we have an all volunteer crew here
<valorie> and if it is a choice between patching stuff to work on the old LTS or working on the next one, guess what wins?
<valorie> this is why I use LTS only for testing and always run current or the next version
<valorie> I like new stuff
<Kali_Yuga> I think old software is sometimes more stable less buggy
<valorie> it's always a balancing act, yeah
<Kali_Yuga> so why exactly was this feature missing? because of the lts or a bug?
<valorie> no idea really
<valorie> it looks like a new design to me
<valorie> but really, no clue
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> Wattana Gaming was added by: Wattana Gaming
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> hi everyone i have trouble scrolling in kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> the scrolling is terribly slow in kde app but any other app is normal
<lordievader> Wattana: What is the output of `sudo lspci -k`?
<lordievader> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hYsDBFfxDB/
<lordievader> How did you install the nvidia driver? Both nvidia and nouveau are loaded.
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> I install it using the driver manager
<lordievader> Hmm, that should blacklist nouveau
<lordievader> Follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> ok I have followed the instructions. what to do now?
<lordievader> Did you reboot?
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> ok i have rebooted
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> still didnt fix 😞
<BluesKaj> looked to me like the nvidia driver was in use ...nouveau was just listed as a kernel module
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> I think we're going too far from the terrible scroll speed now :/ .
<lordievader> Wattana: Could you send (fresh) output from `sudo lspci -k` again?
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> Here: … [sudo] password for wattana:  … 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1450 …         Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1450 … 00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1451 …         Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1451 … 00:01.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1452 … 00:01.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [A
<IrcsomeBot> 1453 …         Kernel driver in use: pcieport …         Kernel modules: shpchp … 00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1452 … 00:03.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1452 … 00:03.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1453 …         Kernel driver in use: pcieport …         Kernel modules: shpchp … 00:04.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1452 
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Two kernel modules claiming the same hardware sounds like a bad idea to me.
<IrcsomeBot> bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1452 … 00:07.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1454 …         Kernel driver in use: pcieport …         Kernel modules: shpchp … 00:08.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1452 … 00:08.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1454 …         Kernel driver in use: pcieport …         Kernel modules: shpchp … 00:14.0 SMBus: Adva
<IrcsomeBot> Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 59) …         Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation FCH SMBus Controller …         Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus …         Kernel modules: i2c_piix4, sp5100_tco … 00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 51) …         Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation FCH LPC Bridge … 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1460 … 00:18.1 Host bridge
<IrcsomeBot> Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1461 … 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1462 … 00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1463 … 00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1464 … 00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1465 … 00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1466 … 00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, I
<IrcsomeBot> Device 1467 … 03:00.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 43bc (rev 02) …         Subsystem: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device 1142 …         Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd … 03:00.1 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 43b8 (rev 02) …         Subsystem: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device 1062 …         Kernel driver in use: ahci …         Kernel modules: ahci … 03:00.2 PCI bridge: Advanced M
<lordievader> Could you pastebin that? This is not readable.
<lordievader> As a rule of thumb, if you want to paste more than 1 line of console output, paste it via a pastebin.
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> https://pastebin.com/ZhLpjszg
<BluesKaj> the kernel modules exist together but only one is being used, seems nouveau and nvidia can exist as modules, but nouveau is obviously blacklisted. Check in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf to be sure
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> https://imgur.com/QNdVSzA … https://imgur.com/n0LvLPa
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta go
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> and whatabout my slow scrolling speed?
<marshwallow> Installing GRUB on a BIOS laptop with a GPT disk... should I use a separate partition or --force install to /dev/sda?
<mparillo> Hoping somebody answers because I thought GPT was for EFI.
<marshwallow> I've been told the same at ##linux, but apparently it's used for 2+ TB drivers, regardless of the underlying firmware interface.
<marshwallow> *drives
<lordievader> Bios installs on a GPT disk requires a bios partition.
<vladoboss> does anyone else have noticed that kubuntu-16.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso have invalid sha256sum?
<lordievader> marshwallow: Read through: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Disks#Introduction_to_block_devices
<vladoboss> I downloaded it twiece from different mirrors, both time it complaints about missing files
<vladoboss> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPR1Qr30qTG
<xaeB5> if i want both kde and non-kde packages to be recent, would kubuntu be a better option than kde-neon?
<BluesKaj> kde-neon might be more current, but less stable
<xaeB5> more stable in what way? doesn't stability in the linux world mean fewer updates?
<BluesKaj> xaeB5, no
<xaeB5> ok, that's what it means in debian at least
<BluesKaj> this isn't a debate, if you want to try neon do so w
<BluesKaj> we don't support it here
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> who's having the same glitched font as me? https://imgur.com/oYjqUjghttps://imgur.com/oYjqUjg
<xaeB5> you don't seem to understand my question because you're making assumptions like "try neon" when i am already using neon
<xaeB5> i didn't ask for neon support, did i
<xaeB5> i asked for clarification on what you mean by "less stable" because i've never had stability issues with neon or kubuntu both
<BluesKaj> then go ask in #kde-neon chat
<xaeB5> ask what? about kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> ok guys calm down i dont want any fighting to happen
<BluesKaj> we don't compare them here , we support kubuntu
<xaeB5> read my question again please. "would kubuntu be a better option". you want me to ask that in kde-neon? lol
<xaeB5> then support kubuntu and answer the question. how is it more stable?
<BluesKaj> xaeB5, no need, we do polls here, try dual booting them and decide for yourself
<BluesKaj> don't do polls rather
<xaeB5> if there's no need to explain what your vague answer is supposed to mean, maybe you shouldn't have said it if you don't want any follow up questions
<xaeB5> i am not taking polls
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> now guys lemme explain: Kubuntu may be a bit older in KDE version but its more complete and have essential app to do whatever you want
<BluesKaj> don't know how it's more stable, we just know that neon is more bleeding edge
<BluesKaj> bleeding edge generally means less stable
<xaeB5> it could also be argued that kubuntu is more bleeding edge and therefore less stable. after all, it has newer non-kde packages than neon
<xaeB5> so your answer didn't make sense
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> so Kubuntu is the best choice for home users. But if you wanna just go and add PPAand download your own favortie app then go for neon
 * BluesKaj shrugs , well have fun whatever you do
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> btw kubuntu is basicly ubuntu using kde plasma and other kde app so kubuntu = ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Wattana Gaming, kubuntu is not ubuntu, not any more, it's now supported by Blue Systems
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> Oh
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> thx for correnting that
<BluesKaj> Wattana Gaming, yw
<xaeB5> kubuntu is an official ubuntu flavour though. https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> well anyway it based off ubuntu
<xaeB5> same with neon
<xaeB5> just not an official flavour
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> and it need a user installed software. it only come with kde apps, no office suit or music player so... R.I.P. Mr. Neon lol
<BluesKaj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Systems
<xaeB5> wattana: you do realize that kubuntu and neon have the same developers that work on both, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> Nani wtf? how did the said dev come out and make his/her own distro?
<vip> hi ho, anybody lost dual-display @ intel recently after apt upgrade?
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> ...no? i use nvidia
<vip> it works well under nvidia (i've got intel/nvidia inside)
<xaeB5> you could check dmesg to see if there's any useful info there
<xaeB5> dmesg | grep -i firmware for example
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> im no kubuntu pro but i recommend use the nvidia card if you can. it often give out more FPS
<vip> I suppose linux-* packages had broken something; when selecting previous kernel - dial display does not work either
<Mrokii_> I've just noticed a strange phenomenon, with Cantata, the mpd client. When I ran a game via Steam, Cantata was muted (even though the timeline showed that the song was played). When I quit the game, Cantatas' sound was activated again. I tried Clementine for testing-purposes, and it played a song just fine with the Steam-game running. So that seems to be something specific to Cantata. Does anybody have any
<Mrokii_> clue why the "muting" is happening?
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> probably the same phenomenon as wine program mute any other media
<Mrokii_> IrcsomeBot: I'm not sure, as the sound is only muted for Catana, but not for Clementine.
<dubis> Hi I'm under bionics and I can not find discover
<dubis> What's the deb paquet file
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> im no expert but you should not even upgrade to that version as it is still in beta stage
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> I'll try to find it
<dubis> OK I found sudo apt install plasma-discover
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> did it work? … btw i found the deb @ https://pkgs.org/download/plasma-discover
<dubis> @Wattana Gaming yes it's
<dubis> @Wattana Gaming Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> yw
<vip> ok, I need to apt instal --reinstall intel microcode package to get dual display back on intel
<IrcsomeBot> <Wattana Gaming> congrats
<valorie> yikes, people downloading software from random sites....
<openBrain> Hi all, I just tried KDEConnect 1.0 from testing PPA on Xenial and despite kdeconnect-cli upgraded to 1.0 and now has the "send SMS option" (working), I can't access this feature from the Plasma widgets of KDEConnect. May someone confirm before I envisage to submit a bug ? Thx
<schnoodles> Any idea the best way to work out why automounting is not working anymore? Was working for ages then for the last couple weeks (could be months) I need to mount myself through Dolphin.
<valorie> automounting of what, schnoodles?
<valorie> did your fstab maybe get over-written or corrupted?
<schnoodles> Sorry automounting of a hdd. Its an internal harddrive but its not my main hdd.
<schnoodles> As in not the SSD that the OS is on.
<valorie> hmmm
<schnoodles> valorie I am not quite sure. I remember it happened after a quite large update.
<valorie> should automount for sure
<valorie> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<schnoodles> I just use the Remote Devises section under system settings. It still says that the harddrive is set for automount however it does not mount. Which makes me think it could be an error where its not ready?
<schnoodles> dmesg shows me nothing though.
<valorie> not ready or has the wrong permissions set
<valorie> something somehow could have flipped that bit
<valorie> I imagine the above two links will help you diagnose
<schnoodles> Yeah it seems fstab has been overwritten and the System Settings section is not writing to fstab. I wonder if that is a new bug.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> well, gotta go for awhile
<schnoodles> Cya. Thanks for the help
<valorie> I think this calls for bugs.kde.org against systemsettings
<valorie> if it is a bug
<schnoodles> I run backports. Could be a new bug in backports ?
<valorie> I don't think this is our packaging because you are the first to ask about this -- at least here
#kubuntu 2018-03-15
<Mrokii> schnoodles: I had exactly the same problem. I created a an entry in fstab to solve it. But it's weird that system settings doesn't do that by itself, I think. Apparently its automount-switches don't work.
<schnoodles> Thats a bit odd seeing I originally set it up through system settings. Something has gone a bit funky.
<schnoodles> I dont really want to be playing around with fstab directly (I know its not daunting) because then I will not be tracking if it is ever fixed.
<Mrokii> Understandable.
<acheronuk> Mrokii schnoodles: fixing. there is a patch that fixed in 18.04, but which seemingly got missed for the backports
<valorie> aha, I was wrong
<valorie> thanks, acheronuk
<acheronuk> or at least. there is a fix for a very similar sounding bug I backported for 18.04
<Mrokii> acheronuk: Thanks for the info.
<maku> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<maku> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<maku> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<maku> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<maku> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<schnoodles> Awesome thanks acheronuk. I thought it must have only been a new addition.
<lordievader> Good morning
<qcorvine> hi! all  :)
<lordievader> :wave
<lordievader> 👋*
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<acheronuk> Mrokii: assuming it is the bug I think it might be, fix is now in backports ppa. please update
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> I am in busybox after I restart but unsure how to fix this.  Any ideas?
<lordievader> R13ose: What does it complain about?
<R13ose> I am not sure what the error was
<R13ose> lordievader: I used fsck but only sda5 didn't say no file or directory
<lordievader> Without any error I can not really make suggestions.
<R13ose> Thanks
<R13ose> How do I figure out where the root filesystem is?
<Mrokii> acheronuk: Thank you again. I think I have backports activated.
<R13ose> lordievader: working now
<enrico_> hallo bin im falschen Chat. Wo finde ich den Sidution Irc Channel?
<lordievader> !de | enrico_
<ubottu> enrico_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<enrico_> Thanks
<D0U91E> if I am running the beta when the final comes our I will just be able to "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to get 18.04 final right?
<D0U91E> our = out
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes
<D0U91E> HELP!!! LoL :)
<benbloom> Hi there. There's tons of stuff online but they all seem out of date. I'm wondering if someone would help me with Chrome in Kubuntu: my system keeps locking up. It's totally frozen (no mouse movement, can't ctrl-alt-F1). It  happens whenever I use resource intensive web apps in chrome esp if I leave them open and let the computer sit. I may have messed with my swap or nice settings sometime ago, but not sure what I did (so long ago
<benbloom> ) seems like a memory problem?
<Guest49999> hola
<Guest49999> es mi primera vez aqui
<acheronuk> !es | Guest49999
<ubottu> Guest49999: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest54899> gue
<Guest54899> Guest49999, de donde sos?
<Guest13230> fihsakgfh
#kubuntu 2018-03-16
<jrichard326> /list
<IrcsomeBot> ® was added by: ®
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> i had some question
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> actually what is default dm manager for kubuntu 17.10?
<krytarik> SDDM.
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> thanks' very much
<gaurav_> hi
<gaurav_> #tor
<gaurav_> how can i search channel
<gaurav_> i want to add channel or search channel
<gaurav_> pls help  me
<gaurav_> @capsadmin
<gaurav_> hello
<gaurav_> no support
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<shuforov> good day to all!
<user|32096> tell me minimium system requirments
<riprekt> where's candy at yo?
<user|32096> system requirments
<mparillo> I believe it is no longer possible to use the standard installer and simply keep clicking next if you have only 1GB of memory. So I would say 2GB memory, 64-bit processor, and 20GB partition plus whatever your personal data requirement.
<mparillo> But, trust me, you will be much happier with 4GB of memory.
<mparillo> Once you get there, for what I consider normal user workloads, I would upgrade to an SSD before adding memory beyond 4GB, but others would differ.
<D0U91E> I have 24 gigs of physical memory yet my swap file is 100% used according to top after a fresh boot - is this right?
<lordievader> D0U91E: Could you pastebin the output of 'free -h'?
<D0U91E> lordievader, https://pastebin.com/PCNTapqD
<lordievader> It says no swap is used...
<D0U91E> i read top wrong - thanks lordievader :)
<IrcsomeBot> actinhic was added by: actinhic
<daum_> hi all - it seems 16.10 is EOL and apt no longer is working.  I'm trying to figure out how to upgrade to 17.04 or 17.10 but i don't see howto
<BluesKaj> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> daum_,^
<viewer|41594> hello.. i am on dual boot with windows 10 kubuntu 17.10
<viewer|41594> now i cant mount as write mode of windows pertition on kubuntu
<viewer|41594> how to solve this?
<BluesKaj> vie make sure you have user permissions at share the C drive or users on windows by setting that in your windows OS.
<BluesKaj> at = to
<BluesKaj> hmm, he left
<phoenix_firebrd> Any one using intel graphics hardware and testing ubuntu 18.04 please check the following bug report and confirm it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1756380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756380 in libva (Ubuntu) "vaapi VP9 hardware decoding not working anymore in bionic" [Undecided,New]
#kubuntu 2018-03-17
<proctrap> anyone got the same bug that chaning the virtual desktop can make the start menu unusable ?
<proctrap> *changing
<metalbiker> does anybody know how to have running indicators like in gnome? where there's dots/dashes/bars above the icon of the open/running program instead of having a window indicator box in the panel?
<soda_bot> hello. does someone know how to change the 'touchpad middle click closes tab in chrome' ?
<soda_bot> is this chrome specific or is present in kde ?
<soda_bot> and is there a way to switch off this behaviour ?
<soda_bot> any ideas ??
<jack_> kde is the shit am i right or am i right
<gio> 1list
<gio> hello
<gio> list
<gio> !list
<ubottu> gio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> ;Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot> DavidLucena was added by: DavidLucena
<IrcsomeBot> <DavidLucena> hi, does anyone knows if preload have some effect on kde with an ssd?
<meme> hello
<meme> i am using the chat in the terminal
<meme> with WeeChat
<nano> hello
<Andrew_R> is piratebay dead? damn... just got a vpn...
<Unit193> Is it ever?
<Andrew_R> I can't get through to it. not sure what the deal is
<Andrew_R> new to VPN
<Andrew_R> I can surf on the web and everything and chat here over it, but pirate bay seems messed
<personman_145> I feel VPN brave now... might go try to hack russia
<personman_145> I don't think we (the US) stand a chance in cyber warfare cause our people are too stupid. hardly any new scientists and engineers
<personman_145> We don't want us no thinkers... :P
<personman_145> #MAGA
<krytarik> personman_145: It would seem this lacks any relation to the topic of this channel.
<personman_145> I didn't mean to interrupt. I suppose we could all go back to idling together...
<krytarik> Yes, please.
<juacom99> hi, one question is there any latte-dock support chat in freenode?
<krytarik> juacom99: Doesn't look like, so I suggest either here or in #kde
<juacom99> thanks krytarik, the right click stop working i can't get to the config menu
<phoenix_firebrd> clear
<phoenix_firebrd> lol, feeling sleepy, felt like bash
#kubuntu 2018-03-18
<ktecho> I have a problem connecting to the wifi of my home router when I enter Plasma Desktop. It doesn't connecty automatically (even if it tries to). Eventually it times out. If I click "Disconnect" and then "Connect" button, it works.
<ktecho> Could be related to that bug fixed in NetworkManager 1.10.6 ?  In theory it's not password related, so I don't know. But would be sad if this goes to official 18.04 (I installed from a daily ISO and upgraded to latest from today)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<AceKing> I just had my fifth laptop running Kubuntu 16.04 64 bit come back to me with a bad superblock. Is anyone else having this problem? At first I thought it was a bad HDD. but after the third laptop came back to me I knew something was wrong.
#kubuntu 2019-03-11
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> I setup latte dock as a panel and added the start application launcher menu. However now the windows key will not launch the menu. I tried setting a shortcut key but it will not work. Any idea how I get the functionality back to launch the application launcher menu with the windows start key.
<valorie> @Barika -- perhaps ask the latte dock folks?
<valorie> or in #kde
<valorie> there is no channel for latte dock
<Joebo77124> Anyone here
<Joebo77124> Hello
<valorie> Joebo77124: what's your question?
<valorie> people usually speak up if they can help
<valorie> this is a support channel
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<justxux_> Will next LTS release of Kubuntu be on LTS Plasma?
<BluesKaj> good question, but I imagine it will be
<justxux_> I think it depends what Plasma packages  will go into Ubuntu lts
<acheronuk> justxux_: When discussing the next Plasma LTS timing with KDE, I made them aware of our deadlines, so there is a good chance things will coincide. Opensuse also want an LTS Plasma about the same time or just before
<acheronuk> no guarantees, but there is little point in KDE doing Plasma LTS releases if 2 of the biggest distros that do them can't make use of it
<justxux_> Thanks for insight, acheronuk.
<justxux_> KDE is going in the right direction with lts releases, on the desktop we need stuff like that.
<justxux_> And a welcome screen would be pretty good that showcase (in some way) important or useful changes  between two lts plasma's, to faster start working with minimal work flow disruption.
<sme> teste
<Greenfrog> hello lurkers and sleepy heads
<BluesKaj> Hi Greenfrog
<kociol> hi i have got problem with installation kubunto next to win 10 home, i tried few time (like 5-6) i have got different problems with acpi,  bios bug ae_not_found and this stuff.
<kociol> when i finnaly installed it after bios update , it's stucked in reeboting, i done it manually with powerbutton and it's booted me to windows
<kociol> may it be usb 3.0 port issue?
<kociol> i made new partition for kubuntu in fat32 like 12gb
<kociol> i used rufus to made live usb
<valorie> phooey, I hate when people leave
<justxux_> « /join #kubuntu »
#kubuntu 2019-03-12
<o770> Hello. After Gimp installation and system reboot, a dialog window is shown to download missing language packages, is that normal? Gimp 2.8.22-1 from Universe, Kubuntu Bionic.
<valorie> o770: how did you install gimp?
<valorie> via apt or ?
<o770> Apt
<valorie> odd that it wasn't done at the time of installation
<o770> Right!
<valorie> but perhaps they are gtk packages you didn't have or so
<valorie> we don't package gimp
<valorie> I guess I would file a bug on launchpad about it
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug gimp` is the easiest way, in the commandline
<o770> My keyboard layout is set to Portuguese-br. I will file the bug then.
<Eickmeyer> valorie, o770: Any time I've installed Kubuntu it asks to download missing language packs at some point. Pretty sure it's normal and that gimp has nothing to do with it.
<o770> Eickmeyer: That repeated in three fresh installations of Bionic I did. Now I'm running a fourth without Gimp or the issue for a week. It happened right after the first reboot...
<o770> ...After Gimp and the first reboot. So I'd say I'm positive about it being Gimp related.
<Eickmeyer> o770: Yes, perfectly normal, and has nothing to do with gimp.
<o770> Is there an easy way to debug that. I haven't installed Gimp yet.
<Eickmeyer> Are you on your fresh install now?
<o770> Yes.
<Eickmeyer> Here's a theory, and it's just a theory: It might be that installing gimp triggers that request for additional language packs. But, honestly, I've only ever seen it happen in Kubuntu or Ubuntu with Plasma installed.
<Eickmeyer> But, since I install the Ubuntu Studio packages (I'm Ubuntu Studio's de-facto project lead) it might show up that way.
<Eickmeyer> Either way, it's not a bug, but a feature. Installing additional language packs is a good thing.
<o770> Plasma is what I have here.
<Eickmeyer> Yes. That's Kubuntu's desktop environment.
<Eickmeyer> What I'm trying to say is that what you are experiencing is not a bug, but expected behavior.
<o770> Well I'm sure it's not any warez thing. It was just strange to me how it happened.
<Eickmeyer> It's completely normal.
<o770> I won't file any bug report then.
<Eickmeyer> *nods*
<o770> Thanks!
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> !pipewire
<BluesKaj> !info pipewire
<ubottu> Package pipewire does not exist in bionic
<borgrel> what is the live cd login??
<diogenes_> you mean password?
<OerHeks> name usubuntu password empty
<diogenes_> usubuntu?
<OerHeks> oh, fat fingers, username ubuntu
<borgrel> ubuntu [enter] [enter] ... password incorrect
<acheronuk> user = kubuntu
<borgrel> kubuntu
<borgrel> many thanks
<borgrel> i'm trying to fix an NTFS partition i read this:
<borgrel> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/buffer-i-o-error-on-dev-sdb1-async-page-read-4175600715/
<borgrel> smartctl is a program they mention for reading the smart log
<borgrel> apt-get couldnt find smartctl, what is the equivalent??
<acheronuk> borgrel: smartmontools package contains smartctl
<borgrel> arigato
<borgrel> wth would cause an external 1TB HDD NTFS partition to vanish, testdisk to throw about 12 'buffer i/o error, async page read .... blk_update_request: critical medium error' while the smart log says 0 errors??
<diogenes_> borgrel, bad blocks
<borgrel> any pointers u can give to fix it?
<borgrel> a url i can read?
<diogenes_> borgrel, https://www.pcrepairmansblog.com/use-linux-boot-disk-to-repair-windows-ntfs-disk-fault-hard-drive-chkdsk-bad-blocks-sectors/
<borgrel> many many thanks
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I try "pavucontrol" and I see no sound devices
<Roey> aside from my monitor's speakers
<Roey> (hdmi connection there)
<Roey> I want to be able to hear from my headphones.
<Roey> I don't get why the system is not finding hte onboard sound device..
<Roey> this used to work until I upgraded from 18.04 -> 18.10
<Roey> and probably let it overwrite some config file
<Roey> maybe?
<Roey> how can I find the cause of this?
<Roey> hello again
<Roey> was it someone here who had asked me for that systemd log file/
<Roey> ?
#kubuntu 2019-03-13
<rboxman> hello folks, new user here (irc at least). Is this a good place to ask about a problem after updating my ubuntu install today?
<tomreyn> rboxman: here or in #ubuntu
<tomreyn> for non kde related things, #ubuntu is usually your better choice
<rboxman> tomreyn: my case is that plasmashell is spinning on the cpu and unresponsive on the desktop. sound familiar in recent days by chance?  apt is fully up to date and this only started after I let some updates through today
<tomreyn> rboxman: hmm i wouldn't know, don't actually use kde / plasma
<sysadmin> sorry just installed kubuntu and konversation automagically sent me here
<sysadmin> do you guys get that a lot?
<sysadmin> is this one of the pseudo-botnest channels i heard about on efnet?
<sysadmin> i have so many questions
<Unit193> This is the Kubuntu support channel, konvi should have opened a dialog box when you connected asking which channel(s) you'd like to join, and autofilled #kubuntu.
<sysadmin> but unfortunarely tonight is garbage night so i have to take the bin tot he curb
<sysadmin> brb
<IrcsomeBot1> kateregga1 was added by: kateregga1
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<abdurrahman> Anyone here thinks that KDE 4 is was better than KDE 5 ?
<abdurrahman> Was*
<BluesKaj> not anymore
<BluesKaj> KDE3 was better than 4 and 5 is also better than 4
<BluesKaj> IMO
<IrcsomeBot1> Asutorufa was added by: Asutorufa
<mparillo> Yes, but in your mind you are probably comparing late releases of Plasma 4 to early releases of Plasma 5 (and the same for KDE3). For years, I thought Kubuntu 14.10 was the best release ever. But, I think the last couple of Kubuntu releases are certainly the equal, and probably surpassing it.  But even if you wanted to go back, you cannot realistically do so.
<BluesKaj> hi mparillo the Trinity DE tries to recreate the KDE3 experience
<kitsimf> Hi guyz, can somebody help me to install ie? or some app for dahua ip cam?
#kubuntu 2019-03-14
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<QuadIgni> Hello, I am trying to install windows 1803 in KVM on Kubuntu 18.04.2 and have been following this guide: https://www.funtoo.org/Windows_10_Virtualization_with_KVM
<QuadIgni> I get to the step where the vm.sh is run and the following error occurs "could not find /usr/sbin/smbd, please install it"
<QuadIgni> do I need to install samba to resolve this?
<BluesKaj> QuadIgni, I believe so, yes
<QuadIgni> Ok that worked, now I'm getting a different error
<QuadIgni> That error i got now was because the script was incorrectly written, for some reason it specifies the parent directory and '~' before each file
<BluesKaj> well ~/ is shorthand for /home
<QuadIgni> Thanks, different question, is there a GUI method to display disk I/O and/or GPU utilization in KDE
<QuadIgni> Such as a custom profile for gnome system monitor
<QuadIgni> I'm familiar with various ways to get this information form the terminal
<BluesKaj> QuadIgni, https://askubuntu.com/questions/387594/how-to-measure-gpu-usage
<Dragnslcr> KSysGuard can definitely show disk usage
<BluesKaj> QuadIgni, or use system activity, ctrl+escape
<pupsi> hi, is it possible to bind the caps lock key to escape and the escape key to yakuake, dropping caps lock functionality all together -- and all from the gui?
<pupsi> settings -> keyboard -> advanced -> caps lock behaviour almost does the trick, but i can't select both "caps lock disabled" and "swap esc and caps lock"
<smartbeast2611> hello everyone, am new to kde enviroment and am having trouble copying files from my android device to desktop through usb, it's showing an unable to copy error everytime i try. please help me on dis..
<BluesKaj> pupsi,  yakuake uses F12 , is there a reason not to use it?
<BluesKaj> smartbeast2611, install kdeconnect on both devices
<smartbeast2611> BluesKaj: yes am aware of using kdeconnect but wat about if i want to do it through usb, is it not possible..??
<BluesKaj> it should be , do you have file management installed on the android
<smartbeast2611> BluesKaj: ye i have..
<smartbeast2611> *yes
<pupsi> BluesKaj, just a convenience thing. it's difficult for me to find f12 on this keyboard without looking, while esc is easy
<BluesKaj> you should  be able to open the android in dolphin, is there a popup when you connect the android?
<smartbeast2611> BluesKaj: yes i am able to open the andriod phone from dolphin, i even can view files and play it the problem comes when am trying to copy something..
<BluesKaj> from where to where?
<smartbeast2611> BluesKaj: from the device to my hard drive partition
<BluesKaj> are the files you want to copy shared ?
<smartbeast2611> BluesKaj: yes they are
<BluesKaj> drive partition ... do you have the partition entered in /etc/fstab, and is this partition separate from your kubuntu partition
<BluesKaj> smartbeast2611,^ ?
<Greenfrog> i'm begining to *hate ubuntu, it adds stuf to the start page i dont ask for
<BluesKaj> Greenfrog, start page?  stuff?
<OerHeks> ?
<BluesKaj> Greenfrog, this is Kubuntu support by the way
<Greenfrog> ya it changes things like the start k menu keeps breaking
<Greenfrog> thats what i have
<Greenfrog> kde plasma is this the wrong room?
<BluesKaj> more detail please "breaking?"
<Greenfrog> ok
<Greenfrog> i log in and the start K button is split between the top and the upper top only showing my name and half the k button and the lower part of the menu
<Greenfrog> ive repaired it again and again but it stll breaks
<Greenfrog> i have searched the internet with no usable results
<OerHeks> Greenfrog, can you share a screenshot? and what did you do to 'repair' this artifact?
<Greenfrog> please dont respont in red text i have a hard time readint it
<Greenfrog> i did a reboot and did advanced mode to repair broken packages
<OerHeks> set highlighting  to an other colour in your irc client?
<OerHeks> change colour or change to bold something :-)
<Greenfrog> ok i'm new to ubuntu and this konversation ss i'll try
<Greenfrog> i'd show u a screen shot if i knew how
<Greenfrog> atm its fixed but i have had to fix it 3 times
<BluesKaj> Greenfrog, have you updated and upgraded your packages since installation
<Greenfrog> yes i'm up to date
<smartbeast2611> BluesKaj: yes it is a separate partition from my kubuntu
<smartbeast2611> partition
<Greenfrog> atm the top of the screen shows  a banner menu which i cant quite read
<Greenfrog> i'm sorry i'm a bit visually challenged
<Greenfrog> but i didnt ask for the banner it just appeared
<Greenfrog> ive reinstalled 7 times with no better change
<Greenfrog> i'm sorry for the problem, i just cant figure it out
<Greenfrog> hi clyde bye clide
<clyde> hi
<Greenfrog> o ur here
<Greenfrog> sp.overthebox.ovh) has left this server (Client Quit).just readin ur quit
<clyde> yep, i need help
<Greenfrog> but welcome
<clyde> thanks
<Greenfrog> no prob
<Greenfrog> but that brings up another question haha
<clyde> So my problem is simple... i have a acer v nitro, kubuntu but my cpu temps went crazy after 1h
<BluesKaj> smartbeast2611, I recommend you copy the files to your /home dir temporarily. We need to add partition entry to /etc/fstab
<clyde> so i try to check if something run with htop, but everything look good
<smartbeast2611> BluesKaj: how to add partition entry ..??
<Greenfrog> nevermind i'll ask again later
<smartbeast2611> BluesKaj: i see two partition on the file fstab the one of kubuntu and the other of swap..
<BluesKaj> smartbeast2611,  ok you have to give the separate partition a name, run,  sudo fdisk -l to find it
<BluesKaj> in the terminal/konsole
<smartbeast2611> BluesKaj: after running the command am getting lots of information about my partition table what should i do
<BluesKaj> smartbeast2611, are you familiar with your / (root) partition, it will look something like /dev/sda1 in the list in fdisk
<BluesKaj> the separate should be /dev/sdb
<smartbeast2611> BluesKaj: yes i am , and also a point to mention currently am on dual boot machine with windows 10 and the partition which i am trying to copy files into is the ntfs windows suited extra partition
<BluesKaj> smartbeast2611, so there's no windows OS, the partition is just ntfs ?
<BluesKaj> on the said partition
<smartbeast2611> BluesKaj: no see.. i ve four partition of the hard drive 1. windows 10 (150 gb) | 2. kubuntu(100gb) | 3. extra (500 gb) partition to store files | 4. swap partition
<smartbeast2611> the extra partition is of ntfs type maybe that's why dophin is having problem interacting with it.. also now i checked, am unable to copy files from my home dir to that extra partition
<BluesKaj> smartbeast2611, the look for the 500GB HD in the fdisk list and tell me the /dev/sdX, X being the last letter
<BluesKaj>  ntfs is recognized in linux just fine, but I don't know about android and ntfs
<smartbeast2611> it's /dev/sda5
<BluesKaj> smartbeast2611, recommend you ask in #windows since you want to copy directly to ntfs from your android device
<OerHeks> unable to copy.. sounds like that ntfs is dirty, read only
<BluesKaj> kubuntu doesn't really enter into this question ,  smartbeast2611 , you should probly try it on windows
<proctrap> hi, dolphin is showing a "sanity-squashfs" device on kubuntu 18.04
<proctrap> since a week
<proctrap> it's kinda irritating and I can't remember having installed anything specifically for that
<proctrap> also I can't open it, but it's displayed in dolphin
<proctrap> (it's gone when I re-open dolphin)
<imAli> how do I setup dependencies to develop for kde on kubuntu 18.04
<imAli> yesterday I couldn't kdesrc-build dolphin because a lot of modules kept failing
<valorie> answered in another chan
<pragmaticenigma> I've been experiencing an issue where Dolphin and related activities in KDE won't load (or load after significant time) after an attempt to mount a USB flash drive responds with a time out message
<pragmaticenigma> terminal and other non-KDE related file managers continue to work just fine
<pragmaticenigma> Reboot has been the only way that I found to solve this issue so far, and even that takes a forced shutdown. The best I can figure out is something gets hung up in udisk. The reason being udisk won't respond to any commands. Anyone have any thoughts or a way to recover from this that wouldn't involve rebooting
#kubuntu 2019-03-15
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Th3Mafia1> What's a good label printing program for KDE? I know about glables but I don't want to install that because of the gnome dependencies
<OerHeks> openoffice gives tons of label/businesscard/cdlabels and such
<OerHeks> or libreoffice, whatever you like best
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm trying to use clang7, but it only seems to be using clang6 (at least it's where the symlinks in /usr/bin point to)...how can clang++ point to clang++-7?
<tomreyn> m_tadeu: probably using update-alternatives
<nicholasthan> my hard drive report shows some bad sectors, can i do something about it or it is permanent?
<BluesKaj> nicholasthan, install smartmontools and use that to check your disks for bad sectors
<BluesKaj> and then one can have the bad sectors marked for avoidance
<OerHeks> bad sectors grow, so replace ASAP
<IrcsomeBot1> Naqi Bala was added by: Naqi Bala
<josh> aye guys i have a problem, i installed kubuntu on a seperate drive than windows 10, and i dont have the boot option for windows 10 anymore
<ghorpapi> hello, I am using KDE desktop environment on top of Xubuntu OS. Is this okay or you would recommend me to do a clean install of Kubuntu instead? I installed Xubuntu initially because it's lightweight but I eventually needed more softwares that mostly required KDE features (e.g., Okular among others).
<ghorpapi> Xubuntu also had issues with my NVIDIA 1070Ti drivers
<ghorpapi> I had screen tear and pixelated screens, hung up desktop after recovering from suspend etc.
<ghorpapi> Those are gone after I installed KDE desktop in Xubuntu except the pixelated icons after wakeup sometimes. I can bear with that but if there won't be any problem making a fresh clean install of Kubuntu, I might go for it as well although I won't like to as it takes lot of setup time to make my computer feel home again
<isomari> greetings, Is there a cosmic repo for libreoffice 1.6.2 ?
<valorie> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB
<valorie> !info libreoffice cosmic
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.1.5-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 (cosmic), package size 12 kB, installed size 109 kB
<valorie> isomari: ^^^
#kubuntu 2019-03-16
<BeiFong> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<carbonzero> I just installed KDE Connect on my Samsung Galaxy S9 and WOW!!! That's really amazing! I'm going to be looking over the app some more to see if my questions can be answered by doing. Does it always require you to be on the same network to be able to use KDE Connect or can you be away from home and still send files, etc., when you're away from home?
<BluesKaj> carbonzero, https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect#Running_KDE_Connect_over_OpenVPN
<qfigure686d> здрасти
<qfigure686d> есть тут русские интересно?
<qfigure686d> помощь небольшая нужна
<OerHeks> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qfigure686d> file:///home/qfigure686d/%D0%97%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BA%D0%B8/VMware-Workstation-Full-15.0.3-12422535.x86_64.bundle
#kubuntu 2019-03-17
<qfigure686d> дайте пожайлуста на ссылку на русскоязычную поддержку Ubuntu дгигтег
<qfigure686d> дайте пожайлуста на ссылку на русскоязычную поддержку Ubuntu или Lubuntu
<diogenes_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qfigure686d> спасибо
<diogenes_> что случилось?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<qfigure686d> ребят. подскажите пжста. установлен пакет русского языка системы, но почему подсвечен серым цветом, как это исправить, не могу установить русский
<OerHeks> !ru | qfigure686d сделать Ubuntu великим снова
<ubottu> qfigure686d сделать Ubuntu великим снова: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gian> Problem wifi
<TonyFerrino> Hi just installed Kubuntu after trying Ubuntu, Mint and a couple of other Linux installations on my Jumper EZbook 2. All had problems after full installation with internet downloads enabled. One had no wifi available but sound, all others had no sound (no input or output device detected). This installaion Kubuntu 18.04.2 lts also has no sound. I am
<TonyFerrino>  completely new to Linux and would greatly appreciate any help on getting drivers for the audio installed or any pointers on how to solve the problem. Thanks.
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valorie> TonyFerrino: ^^
<valorie> usually it is something simple like some setting being toggled off or so
<valorie> I used to have lots of sound problems in kubuntu but not for a long time
<TonyFerrino> thanks will try those.
#kubuntu 2020-03-09
<user|6304> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @user|6304, Hi!
<IrcsomeBot> ×¢1 was added by: ×¢1
<IrcsomeBot> Alexblabber was added by: Alexblabber
<IrcsomeBot> Randy Sellers was added by: Randy Sellers
<IrcsomeBot> Fajar Stewart was added by: Fajar Stewart
<IrcsomeBot> kiyani_reza was added by: kiyani_reza
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> haykeminyan was added by: haykeminyan
<IrcsomeBot> <haykeminyan> Hi, in software and drivers I have found a little mark that Intel 9560()is not working :(but there still signal wifi (I think that Kubuntu doesn't properly install Intel Chipset 9560 and use his open source driver. I have downloaded from Intel () and do every step in instruction, but problem not solved :( Sometimes wifi signal loses and its not only one bug in Kubuntu :( I have noticed that touch bar sometimes switching off and I
<IrcsomeBot> use mouse (I have installed Nvidia 440.64 prime driver and its works) . In Ubuntu I have been 1 year and one day ago I install Kubuntu :) … Touchbar issue is not so terrible, but wifi losing signal 5 ghz is annoying :( thank you for reading this text :)
<Kangarooo> where to find activities to switch next shorcuts?
<BluesKaj> try the activity pager in widgets
<dirtycajunrice> Is there a way to "Save" my display config? I have 2 separate monitor setups at 2 locations and i would like to automate the "dragging" of the monitors every time
<dirtycajunrice> sigh. found it. ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc should have googled better
<user|15806> dear all does kubuntu work with mac osx catalina?
<Kangarooo> how to move window to 2nd desktop?
<IrcsomeBot> DevanandSB was added by: DevanandSB
<TBotNik> All: Having CUPS issue on my server.  See write up at: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=6098124#post6098124
<IrcsomeBot> <DevanandSB> How do I customise my login screen in kubuntu 18.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Just wanted to let you know that my laptop rejects the kernel and my local LUG sorted the BIOS errors only for them to reappear after updates.They haven't seen this before & some have been working with Linux for over a decade.So just bad luck when I picked a Lenovo laptop.Running Xubuntu now on an old netbook one of the LUG people kindly  gave me.Thanks for trying anyway and your patience. Maybe in the future I'll return
<IrcsomeBot> to Kubuntu when I'm more experienced with Linux.Take care.
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Just tried bleeding edge plasma in Solus
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Waiting for 20.04 to rule the Ubuntu side lol
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Plasma became atleast 5 times better than how it was in 18.04 days
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Now you can literally customize it into any desktop environment on the planet and it'd fit in perfectly everywhere. Insane work by KDE community!
<IrcsomeBot> Jonas Bengtsson was added by: Jonas Bengtsson
<user|43680> buenas tardes
<user|43680> quisiera saber en que lado puedo cambiar el nombre del netbios del kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @user|43680, Hola, creo que esto es el canal de soporte nada mas por el ingles, pero tendria que haber tambien en español si no me equivoco, ententaste con #ubuntu-es ?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @princeofclay, This pleases me greatly to hear.  Big fan of KDE already, so anything that makes it better...  Well...  I'm all for it 110 percent.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> Guys a question about the "on-demand" mode of nVidia driver on optimus technology laptop, how to run an application with nVidia while in this mode ?
<bprompt> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bprompt> !it Alessandro
<bprompt> !it @ Alessandro
<ubottu> bprompt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bprompt> hehheh, darn aliases
<genii> |
<bprompt> ohh hmm
<bprompt> !it | Alessandro
<ubottu> Alessandro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @bprompt, bprompt may you are trying to talk to me ? 😊
<bprompt> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @bprompt, SO what are you trying to say to me, maybe the command to use is " !it " !?! 😳, it would be quite strange ...
<bprompt> Alessandro: yes it does, just different trigger on the aliases for different channels, is all :)
<valorie> the command !it tells the bot to say where Italian language support can be found
<IrcsomeBot> <haykeminyan> @Alessandro, Install x-server. … Then update drivers and will be ok … It is not hard, hard that wifi module Intel 9560 isn't work :(
<valorie> it doesn't work from Telegram though
<bprompt> valorie:  it may just be the Telegram is doing character replacement, like some irc clients replace the " for `` or such
<valorie> could be
<valorie> however in my experiments, works in IRC; does not work via the bridge
<valorie> same with matrix, btw
<bprompt> and character codepoints wise, there is an enormous difference between characters that are identical, but on different character set, once  you check their codepoints, one can be 12345 the other is 653258, however they may look the same
<bprompt> reason why most languages have some type of .normalize() subroutine, to sorta flatten the character
#kubuntu 2020-03-10
<IrcsomeBot> <Psymole> Hi
<ricardo_> I have sublime text, which is a gtk app and it's not following the dpi scaling, is there a package I'm missing?
<ricardo_> kubuntu 19.10
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> ricardo_:  I "had" sublime text.... so.. not now, but assuming you need this for coding, have you looked into VScode yet? is about the same thin interface wise, but with more features and better "intellisense", and much more plugins
<bprompt> ricardo_:  so, not sure if it's the package or not, but if it's the only one having issues, it may just be
<bigfluff> So, I'm kinda lost.  I've been becoming increasingly disappointed with Gnome, but am not sure about switching to KDE.  Somehow I have it in my head that Kubuntu is "less official" of a distribution.  Can anyone clear this up?
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @bigfluff, You can use livepatch on Kubuntu but not on Linux Mint
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Take this as you want
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @bigfluff, Kubuntu is an official "flavor" of Ubuntu (built on regular old Ubuntu; Installable from Ubuntu repositories with `apt install kubuntu-desktop`).
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> You can also install other desktops alongside one another and choose them from the login screen at startup, but that tends to result in a lot of app functionality duplication between desktops.  Better to choose a favorite and stick with it.
<tomreyn> hey Shreddies, in case you're still around: thanks for your update, and it's a pity you couldn't really find help withthis system. i've also never heard of what you're summing up (but also have forgotten all the details from when we last talked). i wouldn't give up on it, yet, but unfortunately also lack the time to assist currently.
<polar__> test
<Mrokii> Hello. Currently, when I'm using Alt+Tab, it only cycles through windows on the currently activated virtual desktop. Is there a way to change that, so it cycles to all apps, regardless of the virtual desktop they're on?
<Mrokii> *cycles through
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Hi, I have a Problem… When I start my Computer, my screen does not get a signal until the KDE Lock Screen appears.
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Not even in the early boot phases like UEFI and Grub
<polar__> Hi, is ti possible to rotate screen on login screen stage after booting?
<polar__> I found screen rotation works after I login into my account. but these settings not applied on login screen
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @tuxifan, Wdym
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> No internet or black screen
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> If no internet, then it might be because your machine requires propreitary drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @princeofclay, no signal on screen
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @tuxifan, Most probably grub timeout is set to 0
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> So you don't see grub, and regarding UEFI logo, that might be related to intel microcode versioning. Although the latter shouldn't be the case as microcodes are now embedded in the linux kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Someone can help you soon on the UEFI part, but I'm quite sure about the grub solution
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> I am not getting any picture in BIOS as well but I gues I found the reason
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> there is a little "init video" switch that broke off when I placed in my fan
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @tuxifan, It happens to the best of us, refixing it should help you then👍
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> yep
<grady> hi, does somebody knows  why plasma dosnt respect xrandr scale settings. the desktop area, where panels and such is greated, isnt scale from the xrandr settings. and i dont mean scaling now as element sizes. every window can use that new space, but the desktop area itself cannot.
<grady> its think that the panels example, is already largest size. but they dosnt
<grady> *arent
<grady> even the desktop wallpaper  dosnt scale right, its ends where the panels ends
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<prezes_> siema
<prezes_> co tam
<prezes_> hello
<prezes_> guys
<prezes_> whats up
<prezes_> siema
<robert__> witam
<prezes_> moze ktos ddos
<prezes_> nas
<prezes_> bo to nie nasze komy
<robert__> xd
<prezes_> co
<prezes_> ?
<BluesKaj> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<prezes_> adDSA
<prezes_> rober_
<prezes_> robert_
<prezes_> siema @robert_
<prezes_> A
<prezes_> S
<prezes_> eg
<prezes_> EG
<prezes_> eg
<EzzyKillS> what's up
<EzzyKillS> ?
<prezes_> hi
<prezes_> i back
<EzzyKillS> ok
<BluesKaj> !enter | EzzyKillS
<ubottu> EzzyKillS: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<prezes_> ok
<prezes_> jebac was
<prezes_> glupie kurwy
<BluesKaj> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<pragomer> Hi. I read somewhere that the next kubuntu lts (20.04) will switching to the simple menu launcher as default (instead of the kickoff starter). is that correct?
<RikMills> pragomer: no
<pragomer> RikMills: oh, ok.. then it was kind of "fakenews" LOL
<pragomer> thanks
<poro> hello
<poro> does kubuntu come with japanese input by default like ubuntu does?
<BluesKaj> !jp | poro
<ubottu> poro: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<poro> thx
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Hey can I somehow make an image with dd in the .raw or .qcow2 format?
<IrcsomeBot> yi hao was added by: yi hao
<IrcsomeBot> Mar was added by: Mar
<IrcsomeBot> <Mar> hello I am new here, I just installed kubuntu. however I am missing sound drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <Mar> anyone can help ?
<diogenes_> Mar, what OS you been using before Kubuntu?
<elPuma> I'm trying to create a live usb of Kubuntu 18.04. I have a live usb stick with an Ubuntu 19.04 image on it. Do I need to erase the contents completely before flashing a new image to the usb stick?
<Nyle> How can I get plasma 5.17 on Kubuntu 18.04?
<elPuma> In Gnome Disks utility, when you choose "format disk" it gives you two options for erasing a disk: 1.Overwrite existing data with zeros(slow). 2. Don't overwrite exisiting data(quick)
<IrcsomeBot> <Mar> hello I am trying 20.04 now how ever I tried 19.10 too.
<IrcsomeBot> <Mar> I have sound card problem. both alsa, and pulse packages do not show any sound card is intalled
<IrcsomeBot> <Mar> 00:1f.3 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio (rev 21)
<IrcsomeBot> <Jonas Bengtsson> (Photo, 800x633) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/LJGqqnyc/file_25160.jpg Hi, Just installd 19.10, wont to change shortcuts Kwin, but found its empty, how can i change shortcuts
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Oh shit wrong chat service
<niklaus> Quick question... I've installed mesa drivers, vulkan runtime, and proton 5.03 with steam but every time I try to run a game it shows launching then running then nothing... What esle can I check to fix it?
<niklaus> Running Ubuntu Budgie LTS
<bprompt> !budgie
<ubottu> Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release is 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 20.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<bprompt> !budgie | niklaus
<ubottu> niklaus: Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release is 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 20.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<Drebian> quick question. I'm using ubuntu 19.04 LTS and my Steam for Linux client is failing to launch any games.  I've installed the most recent Mesa drivers, wine, and Proton 5.03.  What am I missing?
<Drebian> Correction... Kubuntu 19.04
#kubuntu 2020-03-11
<rs305> Hello Everyone:  I am new to Linux and the Kubuntu system. I recently was trying to install the Kubuntu into my hard drive but at the last minute clicked on the back button, but it seems that it installed the program anyway.  Now can't boot from my drive since it does not find it and was wondering if anyone has a way to possibly recover what was on
<rs305>  the hard drive.  My oprating system was Widows 7 Professional. Thanks for your time RS305
<rs305> Any suggestions or links to a possible solution will be greatly appreciated.
<valorie> rs305: nothing got *installed* but rather your hard disk has been partially or fully reformatted, depending on what you chose to do
<valorie> you might use some disk rescue program to see what's still there
<valorie> why did you change your mind?
<valorie> did you choose to install "next to" windows, or "use entire disk"?
<valorie> not enough info to help
<rs305> see some rescue programs will see what they can do. I changed my mind due to the fact that there are a few files that I recently have that I did not back up and was thinking of using the entire disk due to no longer having tech service on Windows 7
<rs305> has anybody know of easeus.com  have a data recovery program. If you have use them before, wanted to know your feed back on the program how good it is.
<rs305> also just checking out Wondershare  recoverit data recovery  here is the link, just want to know if anyone has used it and if there is anything I should know before I use them. https://recoverit.wondershare.com/?utm_source=youtube&utm_medium=TripleM&utm_campaign=LFFRI1023-2
<oem> a
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> a
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> aye?
<lordievader> Good morning
<anto_> !list
<ubottu> anto_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Hi, I am failing to login to google via KDE… … I am just getting:
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Photo, 144x144) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/euvnwiCL/file_25192.jpg The login with this google account is temporarily disabled.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> F
<oerheks> sounds like an issue with google, not your browser
<oerheks> weak password, hacked, used for spam..
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Oh
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> I mean in KDE accoutn manager
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> in browser it works
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> and it also says…
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> The use of Google Log-in has not yet been confirmed for this app.
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> https://i.stack.imgur.com/sRsHl.png … This!
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Photo, 1224x722) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/92vUqmPH/file_25193.jpg This!
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> However I can't click advanced
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> because it does not exist since my KDE has huge graphical bugs in its integrated browser
<oerheks> oke, that is a different issue, login with browser, validate the app in google settings somewhere?
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> I tried and I did not find it
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Sometimes these graphical bugs are so bad the window content won't render at all
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Photo, 543x501) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/uC8UC37j/file_25194.jpg Like this
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Photo, 543x501) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/9HzQZbob/file_25195.jpg Or like this
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Can't I manually add the account somehow?
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> like by supplying the clientid and token?
<sanya> всем привет
<sanya> как добавить contrib репозиторий в убунте 18.04
<sanya> драйвера на радеон 570 не устанавливаются
<sanya> черный экран после включения компа
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Sorry, this is the english chat
<sanya> where russian chat?
<sanya> how add contrib repo ubuntu 18.04 ?
<sanya> and  non-free repo
<diogenes_> sanya, driver manager.
<Mrokii> Hello. Currently, when I'm using Alt+Tab, it only cycles through windows on the currently activated virtual desktop. Is there a way to change that, so it cycles through all apps, regardless of the virtual desktop they're on?
<sanya> no driver in driver manager
<sanya> kubuntu boot  and black screen
<sanya> rx 570
<sanya> how add contrib repo kubuntu 18.04 ?
<sanya> and  non-free repo
<sanya> i use instruction https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-hardware/14726923
<sanya> 100500 человек сидит не уж то никто не знает чо делать????
<sanya> блять пиздец
<sanya> (((((
<IrcsomeBot> VitaliiIshkevych was added by: VitaliiIshkevych
<IrcsomeBot> <VitaliiIshkevych> Можете помочь установить проприетарные драйвера на амд видюху? Amd Radeon R5
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<IrcsomeBot> <VitaliiIshkevych> !ru
<IrcsomeBot> <VitaliiIshkevych> Можете помочь установить проприетарные драйвера на амд видюху? Amd Radeon R5
<genii> Although you need to actually have a nick ohere for that, and not on through some bridge
<ennozdd> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ennozdd> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<genii> @VitaliiIshkevych Место для вопросов на русском языке - # ubuntu-run. Но для входа требуется фактическое имя пользователя Freenode и его нельзя сделать через IRCsomeBot
<genii> #ubuntu-ru
<genii> ..rather
#kubuntu 2020-03-12
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<TuxakaDJSeb> Hello ! Is it possible to modify notifications size in Plasma ?
<Metamorphosis> Hello, I'm currently on Ubuntu 18.04.4 , how can I change it to Kubuntu 18.04.4 without breaking things? I have too many files on my hard drive. I'm downloading Kubuntu iso.
<genii> just install the package kubuntu-desktop
<konrad1> Hey, I registered on kubuntuforums.net about a week ago and still see this: https://i.imgur.com/VuzpQYm.png - I did click the activation link, I do not do anything stupid, just trying to log in, do you know something about it?
<Metamorphosis> And how to get rid of the Gnome stuff? I don't want to have too many software on my compact system partition.
<BluesKaj> Metamorphosis, look here https://superuser.com/questions/422181/how-can-i-complete-remove-gnome-and-all-of-its-subprograms
<Metamorphosis> @BluesKaj Thank you very much, will the process change the violet boot and login screen with Kubuntu one too?
<BluesKaj> Metamorphosis, i don't know
<BluesKaj> i haven't changed from gnome in almost 10 yrs
<BluesKaj> in other words I've been on kde all this time
<Metamorphosis> I've been using KDE on opensuse for some time. But that was server and the KDE version was very old (KDE SC 4.2), Now I'm trying to switch to KDE in my laptop too.
<Metamorphosis> After installing Kubuntu-desktop package. it asks me to choose display manager (SSDM). which one should I choose? gdm3 or ssdm?
<BluesKaj> sddm
<BluesKaj> Metamorphosis,^
<BluesKaj> !crosspost | Metamorphosis
<ubottu> Metamorphosis: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Metamorphosis> I didn't know that. thanks.
<rs305> how do I search a past topic that I initianted, to see any other responses?
<oerheks> rs305, in this channel?
<rs305> yes, a few days ago I was trying to get some feedback on what program is best to recover data from my computer as I was attempting to install Kabuntu and changed my mind but it installed it anyway.
<rs305> actually it did not install but it did erase my hard drive
<oerheks> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ i guess.. if you know the date
<rs305> I am just trying to get a good recovery data software that will be able to recover my data and for the type of incident with the Kubuntu software is where I am at.
<rs305> thanks this will help alot
<rs305> oerheks
<user|57924> setting up a vpn get error message plug in not installed
<owad> what sort of vpn connection?
<user|57924> pptp
<owad> make sure network-manager-pptp is installed
<owad> Are there any email clients besides KMail, that support Plasma notifications?
<Guest35528> NickServ nettlynx
<Metamorphosis>  Hello, How to change the default download manager in Konqueror?
<IrcsomeBot> <bsost_Brendon> Good eveining, dead graphics adaptor, does anyone knoe where kmail sores it's pop/smtp data?
<IrcsomeBot> neonsil was added by: neonsil
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Hi @neonsil
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> Hola bro
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> xD
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> xd
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> Me fui de madres en kubuntu español y me banearon
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> xD
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Why?
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> Me tomé unas cervezas
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> oh no
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> That's bad bro lmao
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> Ya me perdonaran
<SandyToo> a question:
<SandyToo> is there a 32bit version of ubuntu?
<SandyToo> pls
<SandyToo> afk/brb
<genii> Lubuntu is the only flavour now which is still issuing 32bit releases
<SandyToo> lubuntu: ty
<SandyToo> how does it compare to linuxmint?
<SandyToo> currently running mint on this old box
#kubuntu 2020-03-13
<SandyToo> withdraw the question: I suppose the thing to do is install it and take it for a test spin
<SandyToo> thanks again
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> Somebody has issues with 5.3 kernels?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, That's ok.One of the guys at my local LUG might have another go after fresh install of Win 10from a disc if he could be bothered.He's a Linux Operations and Deployments Engineer so I think he would know if it's really worth it & then there's another guy working in tech that's been using Linux for about 20yrs but he didn't know what more to do .I've learnt my lesson though buy a Linux laptop for less hassle & to support
<IrcsomeBot> companies that pre install Linux ! Best of luck with your Linux adventures :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @owad, Protonmail I think
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> Linux it's a good system. May be in near future they fuse windows with linux
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> No
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> Eso quiere el tío Bill gates
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> Si no puedes con tu enemigo , absorbelo
<tomreyn> Shreddies: thanks, best of luck to you as well
<IrcsomeBot> Jessicalll was added by: Jessicalll
<Mrokii> Hello. A friend of mine has accidentally hidden the "Removable Devices" section in Dolphin (don't know how). Is there a way to make them visisble again?
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @Mrokii, Right click on empty space of source panel, there should be an option to show all the hidden sources I guess
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user|26236> hey guys
<user|26236> well i want to tell someoen
<BluesKaj> user|26236, what's your issue?
<user|26236> im allmost ready to finally try my crazy device ive made and been working on for a long time its a kinda like a hack  and wack black box its really a old ati mother board and a stand alone graphics card put together and wewll its pretty cool wifi dongle usb hub rtl sdr dongle and a bluestack dongle basically i got their bssid mac and a big bad word
<user|26236>  list somehere
<user|26236> trying to find more people to talk to
<user|26236> work and learn
<user|26236> you know
<user|26236> x dopie baxically staying straight
<user|26236> u work in the eletronics application or webdav computers field
<user|94738> you still there
<user|94738> Its me
<BluesKaj> choose nick and stick with it
<BluesKaj> a nick
<user|94738> yooo
<user|94738> im nick
<user|94738> lol
<user|94738> i msissed it did i not
<user|94738> man so basically kalias api sucks dick you meta draw the tools pretty fast and it appl it all the way down the on the fly shutter box it has and like super human jquery
<BluesKaj> user|94738, WTH are you talking about ...this is Kubuntu support, if you want to talk hardware join #hardware chat
<user|76255> quali sono i requisiti minimi hardware e quelli consigliati
<bobbyQuick> Hey, I'm developing a qt app and I'm having an issue with FileDialog. When I open the file dialog on KDE, the style is totally messed up. Using the import QtQuick.Controls 2.2 dialog.
<jukebohi> Is there a way to verify the .iso that has been written to a stick.. I mean to verify that the stick is a true image of the .iso. Maybe I worry too much
<BluesKaj> bobbyQuick, best to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<bobbyQuick> Ahh, ok, thanks!
<BluesKaj> jukebohi, try a md5sum on the image
<jukebohi> BluesKaj: I should start with that, but I was more asking that is there a way to verify the contents of the USB stick
<BluesKaj> jukebohi, you can verify the usb stick image as well
<jukebohi> oh cool how?
<BluesKaj> from a different pc
<jukebohi> ok. but I worry my other PC is corrupt too
<BluesKaj> plug the usb stick into the pc/laptop and run md5sum on the contained image, md5sum /path/to/imagename.iso
<user|81856> Hi everyone, I am new here. I want to ask you. Is it normal that the creation of the file system stops at 33% for long time?
<user|81856> Thanks for who can answer me.
<diogenes_> Guest94852, when doing what?
<user|81856> When I was installing Kubuntu on my old pc
<Klinda> why my laptop is slow? what can I do to make it?
<diogenes_> Guest94852, that's not normal.
<Klinda> faster?
<user|81856> I try to stop the installation and try again, but it arrive to 33% and it stops
<diogenes_> Klinda, pastebin the output of the following command: inxi -F
<diogenes_> Guest94852, something is bad with your HDD.
<Klinda> http://dpaste.com/0GFSPDW diogenes_
<user|81856> Ok, I try to install Kubuntu on my new Laptop and Itell you what it will happened
<diogenes_> Klinda, define 'slow' and when you first noticed it started to get slow? (according to specs it shouldn't be slow)
<Klinda> when power up
<Klinda> it takes too times to power on
<diogenes_> ahh so it's slow booting?
<Klinda> it seems, I never stressed the pc a lot
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> Klinda use kde neon is better
<Klinda> what?
<diogenes_> Klinda, so for us to understand, is the PC slow when you work on it, like opening programs and stuff or it works fine but it just takes too much time to start/boot?
<Klinda> to boot takes a lot of time that make me think the pc is slow, maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> Mechanical hard disk?
<Klinda> lol why neonsil talk with IrcsomeBot?
<diogenes_> Klinda, ok now run the following command: systemd-analyze blame | nc termbin.com 9999
<Klinda> yes it's a hd
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link and share the link in here.
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> Change to ssd
<Klinda> https://termbin.com/03rp5
<Klinda> nah I will never spend a cent for a laptop
<diogenes_> Klinda, so these are the services that take the most boot time: postgresql@10-main.service mpd.service snapd.service
<diogenes_> do you need those?
<Klinda> I need postgres for my university so yes ahah
<diogenes_> if you disable them, it will cut more than 1 minute of boot time.
<Klinda> but not everyday
<Klinda> the other thing what is it?
<diogenes_> so there you have the reason why it boots slow.
<diogenes_> run: snap list
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> I got an SSD of 256 gb and system fly
<Klinda> Name             Version       Rev   Tracking  Publisher   Notes
<Klinda> acestreamplayer  3.1.49-snap2  10    stable    vs          -
<Klinda> core             16-2.43.3     8689  stable    canonical✓  core
<Klinda> core18           20200124      1668  stable    canonical✓  base
<Klinda> acestream?
<Klinda> but to boot I mean the time that you use the grup select kubuntu and then like horus and hours to get to the login with the password
<Klinda> grub*
<diogenes_> do yiou need acestreamplaye?
<diogenes_> you*
<Klinda> but these are process that are running now?
<Klinda> btw no I use it for sometimes get iptv free ahah
<diogenes_> these are snap packages installed.
<Klinda> what are snap packages?
<diogenes_> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<Klinda> yes but I mean why do I need to delete acestream? I mean it can't be the reason why at start I select Kubuntu and takes a lot of time to go in the login screen
<Klinda> it's something wrong with the operating system or hd
<Klinda> what happens after I select in the grub Kubuntu?
<diogenes_> Klinda, i already explained that postgresql@10-main.service mpd.service snapd.service take over a minute of your PC starting time, that's why it's slow booting.
<Klinda> what is mpd.service and snapd.service ?
<Klinda> can I delete them?
<Klinda> what happens if I do it?
<diogenes_> run: systemctl status mpd
<diogenes_> systemctl status snapd
<Klinda> 'music player daemon'
<Klinda> what is that?
<Klinda> the audio of kubuntu?
<diogenes_> that is a music player daemon :)
<Klinda> ahaaha
<Klinda> I mean it's the audio of the pc?
<diogenes_> nope.
<Klinda> snappy daemon
<Klinda> ahahah
<Klinda> if I delete them what happens?
<Klinda> all daemon in my pc ihih, probably they are some scripts running in background
<diogenes_> Klinda, you can try to disable them like this: sudo systemctl disable postgresql@10-main.service && sudo systemctl disable mpd.service && sudo systemctl disable snapd.service
<diogenes_> reboot after that and see if your PC is still slow.
<Klinda> and then if I need them?
<diogenes_> then you do the exact same command but with enable instead of disable.
<Klinda> let's see
<Klinda> I try to reboot
<Klinda> diogenes_: is it accetable?
<Klinda> how much time passed?
<Klinda> seems the same btw
<Klinda> 4 minutes or 5 min to boot
<diogenes_> i guess the problem then lies in either HDD or kernel, try to boot a previuos kernel from grub menu > advanced.
<upupuser25902590> anyone get kodi to worjk in kubuntu
<Klinda> I did with an older kernel it's the same
<Klinda> so what can I do?
<Klinda> 5.0.0.0.25
<Klinda> it was
<Klinda> something like that
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> The answer is kde neon
<diogenes_> Klinda, check your HDD.
<Klinda> what can I do?
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> buy a ssd
<Klinda> so ubuntu is the problem?
<Klinda> if I put windows
<Klinda> is the same?
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> if you say so
<Klinda> what's kde neon?
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> its a distro based in ubuntu, but with last kde software
<Klinda> what's the fastest distro then?
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> yes sir
<Klinda> yes sir what? lol
<Klinda> if you said the kde neon is slow, what should I do?
<Klinda> btw that's the dmseg http://dpaste.com/1D1VFFM
<ahmetesad> hello
<tobi> hi
<Guest85639> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> Klinda You are an asshole 😀
<trackrunny> Hi
<trackrunny> How's everyone doing?
<bprompt> trackrunny:  alrite, I didn't win the lottery though, however haven't gotten the coronavirus either, so kinda breaking even of sorts
#kubuntu 2020-03-14
<Roey> hello, does anyone here subscribe to CBS All Access?  How do I view this content with my Kubuntu desktop?
<ecov> youll need a browser
<fructose> I believe I'm suffering from kernel bug 203709 (https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=203709) after a do-release-upgrade. I'm not sure the most painless way to deal with that, e.g. is it easy to try the drivers from 5.0/Disco? (I'm getting disconnected regularly, so sorry if I'm slow to reply.)
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 203709 in network-wireless "iwlwifi: 8260: frequently disconnects since Linux 5.1 "No beacon heard and the time event is over already" - WIFI-25906" [Normal,Needinfo]
<ubottu> bug 203709 in linux (Ubuntu) "limited sound on toshiba laptop a105-s2131" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203709
<IrcsomeBot2> dlemonis16 was added by: dlemonis16
<estan> hi folks. at work all run kubuntu 18.04. many of us has started experiencing a delay when shutting the computer down. there's around a minute waiting time with the "Kubuntu" logo shown during shutdown, before it powers off.
<estan> anyone had this problem too? i'm sure it's reported somewhere, but can't find any bug report.
<estan> hitting Esc to be able to see systemd shutdown messages is not working (only gives a black screen).
<estan> haven't been able to pinpoint which package upgrade it was that caused it yet, but i'd say it started happening a month or two ago maybe.
<estan> i'm assuming it's waiting for some systemd service to stop (so waiting DefaultTimeoutStopSec=90s i guess?). just can't figure out which service that is, since hitting Esc to see the shutdown messages is not working.
<estan> found a way to debug shutdown at https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/#index2h1 , i'll try that.
<livusca> can someone help me with a thing?
<livusca> anyone?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> Hi guys, trying to upgrade kubuntu 20.04 I have problem with libc6:amd64 end now I can't use the system. … I tried to get in using livecd and chroot but I always get the error and is impossible to fix it. … Anyone can help me please ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> @Alessandro, this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1866844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866844 in glibc (Ubuntu) "package libc6:amd64 2.31-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: installed libc6:amd64 package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @RikMills, Exactly this, how to fix it ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> Follow and comment on the bug if you can.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @RikMills, Okay Rik, I'll try to follow the proposed solution and then comment, many thanks Rik
<IrcsomeBot2> Peahu Gsygh was added by: Peahu Gsygh
<IrcsomeBot2> <dibakarmandal> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/k9Yy6g3M/file_25314.jpg Unfortunately volume button not working
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @RikMills, Done Rik, you are my savior once again, many thanks 😉 … I had to use LiveCdRecovery methods because modify grub parameters didn't works for me but I fixed, as I mention on the post I wrote on launchpad
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ecov> heya
<triplenull> Hello
<user|64509> i have a ubuntu 19.10 server raspberry pi 4
<user|64509> how can i install the desktop of kubuntu for it
<user|64509> ?
<oerheks> there are no arm ports for kubuntu, AFAIK
<IrcsomeBot2> <darltrash> @neonsil, Now i know why do you get banned
<IrcsomeBot2> <neonsil> Kubuntu en Español no me enseñaba nada nuevo
<oerheks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IrcsomeBot2> <neonsil> Ok
<user|52994> unable to connect to bluetooth speaker. using kubuntu 64 bit 18.04
<IrcsomeBot2> neonsil was added by: neonsil
<IrcsomeBot2> <neonsil> Bad luck try another distro
<IrcsomeBot2> <neonsil> I advice kde neon
<IrcsomeBot2> German was added by: German
<IrcsomeBot2> <tuxifan> @user|64509, sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop afaik
<IrcsomeBot2> <German> Purge Kubuntu and install kde neon o manjaro kde
#kubuntu 2020-03-15
<gustavog> ?
<avril_> Hello
<avril_> What should I learn about to be useful for helping developing Kate?
<avril_> Qt and C++ I think I need, but what more can I learn to understand the code?
<valorie> avril_: please join #kde-devel for that
<valorie> we package KDE software although it's true that some of our devels are also KDE devels
<avril_> Thank you!
<IrcsomeBot2> <Swift110> Hey
<IrcsomeBot2> <kiyani_reza> (Photo, 1022x1020) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SDsjpl6x/file_25362.jpg https://t.me/kabgiecisor_bot?start=536870447 ☀️🔥🔥🔥⬆️⬆️⬆️
<tomreyn> ^ spam
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<franz> Hello! I have a problem installing a program
<franz> I downloaded the installer that has .run extension
<franz> http://www.jamtaba.com/ This is the website
<franz> I downloaded the linux version
<ceibal__> hola
<jenni> hello
<jenni> ??
<Guest50331> nooooooooooooooo
<jennilaloka> uwu
<jennilaloka> mm
<jennilaloka> hola?
<jennilaloka> alv
<nagerst> Howdy, friends. I am stuck at 4k@30z whilst my screen is capable  of 120 hz. Is there a way to solve this?
<oerheks> nagerst, how is your screen connected, DP or HDMI?
<nagerst> DP
<nagerst> 1.4
<oerheks> oh oke, not sure 2.2 would be better..
<nagerst> screen is a phillis industry device
<nagerst> philips*
<nagerst> kinda vital stuff ät my work.
<oerheks> does it work properly on an other OS?
<oerheks> maybe it is just a cheap cable,,
<nagerst> yes it works fine on the windows machine (identical hardware), and i (even though i was not allowed to got hold of a qnx build and all report different cvt's
<nagerst> Fine is a stretch, it works when every single driver is installed and one certain device is disabled
<nagerst> but that should not affect the bandwith nor the gpu
<oerheks> true
<oerheks> no clue there..
<nagerst> 30 hz perhaps isnt so bad.. i mean the screen will burn out faster,, but as long as the providing chip keeps it completely saturated it isn't that bad.
<nagerst> But i still would like it to work perfectly
<nagerst> I blame amd. the nviodia machines has no such problems
<nagerst> but the nvidia machines is from 2008 on the other hand.
<nagerst> lol
<nagerst> Sorry to bother your fine slefs, but is it possible to build qt-virt-manager on kubuntu=
<nagerst> Sorry that was the original reason i came to the channel
<nagerst> and also how to stop the animations
<nagerst> i barehave time to reach the start menu before it scrolls down
<nagerst> barely*
<jgomo3> Hello. How can I install the wacomtablet module for the System Settings: https://kde.org/applications/system/org.kde.wacomtablet
<jgomo3> I tried `xdg-open appstream://org.kde.wacomtablet` so it opens the discovery app but it doesn't find it.
<herrrrbertt> how do you make the screen bigger?
<herrrrbertt> i litterally cant see
<herrrrbertt> what im looking at
<bprompt> Majarata:  how big is your screen anyway?
<bprompt> Majarata:  usually you'd change the resolution, you can just decrease it, that way the pixels dots get larger
<Majarata> yea but i want full screen
<Majarata> kde looks so slick on my laptop
<Majarata> 1920 by 1080
<Majarata> my dick gets hard when i start theming
<bprompt> changing the screen resolution doesn't decrease the screen size per se, some monitors may do so, but they also have buttons to resize the screen back up
<ecov> anyone recommend a gui rsync utility for kubunt
<bprompt> ecov:  Krusader is a dual-pane file manager, and it has an utility for "synchronize directories", can you can click on [compare] button and it shows hmmm I've used it a few times... it shows I think the mismatches in red and matches in green on both directories, it shows both on a two-pane window
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Fwd from The Viking Programmer: nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2020/03/13/earn-it-act-threatens-end-to-end-encryption/
<bprompt> ecov:  well, not a two-pane window, just a window with an interactive two section output
<Majarata> it does indeed shrink my screen
<Majarata> but everything is still small
<Majarata> small as fuck
<bprompt> Majarata:  if it's still small, that means your resolution is still high, I think KDE in 18.04 or so has "screen scaling", haven't used it myself
<bprompt> I have used screen scaling in windows, someone asked, it works alrite, but now and then some windows get truncated, otherwise the fellow is happy with it
<bprompt> Majarata:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Kz2E5Xy5tw
<bprompt> Majarata:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI#KDE_Plasma
<herrrrbertt> scaling made the text and everything bigger but
<herrrrbertt> i lost an inch of screen at the bottom and half an inch on the right side
<bprompt> yeap
<bprompt> herrrrbertt:  as I said, I have used it in windows, and it did that to some, not most, just some windows
<herrrrbertt> so what do i do
<herrrrbertt> i want the whole screen
<bprompt> herrrrbertt:  are you on a laptop?
<herrrrbertt> yea
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> herrrrbertt:  get bifocal lenses =)
<herrrrbertt> its one of those fancy think pads
<herrrrbertt> the screen flips 180 degrees and you can walk around with it like a its a giant tablet
<bprompt> right
<bprompt> herrrrbertt:  if you peeve is just the icons size and text, you can just leave the default resolution and change those items independently, you can do that in system settings
